# Разное > Курилка >  Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

## igorafanasiev

Со времен СССР и по наши дни Россия продолжает удерживать лидирующие позиции в деле освоения космоса. Огромную роль в данном вопросе играет внимание и участие со стороны государства. Подтверждением этого является выступление Президента РФ Дмитрия Медведева на встрече с молодыми учеными, которая состоялась 8 февраля. В частности, он так сформулировал вопрос, на который должны дать ответ те, кто отвечают за развитие российской космонавтики: «... надо понять только, где наше место в космосе ... Я считаю, что это очень важная тема, даже с точки зрения наших научных амбиций. Если этим не будем заниматься совсем, мы деградируем и будем отброшены на обочину».
Однако, несмотря на имеющийся потенциал и многолетний опыт работы, наш Роскосмос вместо того, чтобы удерживать авторитет России как одной из ведущих стран мира в космической сфере, мягко говоря «халатно» относится к важнейшим вопросам. Поясню.
Речь идет о российско-корейском сотрудничестве по созданию двухступенчатого носителя KSLV. На сегодня отечественные специалисты разработали и изготовили первую ступень. Однако она на 80% повторяет российскую «Ангару», которая, в свою очередь, сама находится в стадии разработки. Естественно, все это не могло не вызвать неудовольствие со стороны корейцев, обвиняющих российских коллег в отработке собственных технологий для «Ангары» за корейские деньги. Но это еще не все. Случайно или нет, но оба запуска KSLV оказались провальными, причем второй запуск (июнь 2010 г.) закончился аварией именно при работе первой ступени произведенной Россией.
В конце концов, корейское руководство, учитывая все «достижения» двустороннего сотрудничества, решило хоть кого-то да наказать. Результат: уволен ряд высокопоставленных лиц и инженеров-ракетчиков, ответственных за реализацию проекта.
И это, увы, не единичный случай! В 2004 году в рамках российско-бразильского сотрудничества в сфере космоса был начат проект «Южный крест» - создание ракеты-носителя на базе бразильской VLS и российской «Ангары». Этому предшествовала аварийная попытка запуска VLS, в результате которой погиб 21 человек и была полностью разрушена имеющаяся пусковая инфраструктура Бразилии.
Несмотря на то, что свою помощь в расследовании причин катастрофы,  а также заинтересованность в совместной разработке новой ракеты проявили представители разных стран, выбор пал именно на российских специалистов. Это вполне логично, так как руководство Бразилии учло и многолетний опыт, и лидирующие позиции России в сфере космоса.
На первый взгляд все прекрасно - есть работа, есть финансирование, есть все условия... но! Модернизация ракеты была поручена российскому ракетному центру «КБ им. В.П.Макеева», который поставил на неё отдельные узлы и блоки, в частности, инерциальную платформу системы управления. Однако семи лет оказалось недостаточным для создания новой ракеты. До сегодняшнего дня разрушенная инфраструктура не восстановлена и невозможно предвидеть, когда будет создана обновленная ракета-носитель VLS-1.
Помимо этого «КБ им. В.П.Макеева» получило от Бразильского космического агентства сумму в размере от $2 до 3 млн. Указанные средства были благополучно потрачены, однако проект так и не был переведен в какую-либо практическую площадь.
Итого, что мы имеем? С одной стороны, нам отдали предпочтение, нас оценили по достоинству с другой - взятые обязательства не выполнены, деньги потрачены...
Таким образом, имея необходимый потенциал, опыт, поддержку со стороны государства, мы сами себе вредим - ведь отечественные предприятия в первую очередь наносят огромный ущерб авторитету России в мире, отодвигая финансовую сторону вопроса на второй план.

----------


## Мудрец

В дополнение к статье скажу, что недавно Вице-премьер Сергей Иванов признал провал программы освоения космоса. Виновными признан Роскосмос, который должен был в 2010 году создать 11 спутников, но выпустил только 5, из которых 3 утопил в Тихом океане, потеря аппаратов обошлась бюджету в 2,5 миллиарда рублей. Провалы в космической отрасли, фактически, поставили крест на обещаниях, данных в 2009 году президентом Медведевым. Глава государства утверждал, что за 4 года Россия не только догонит США по мощности и количеству орбитальных спутников, но и создаст космические аппараты на основе двигателей нового поколения, которые смогут принести человечество к дальним планетам и звездам. И как не жаль, но наша страна стала мировым лидером по количеству провальных космических запусков.

Подарки от РОСКОСМОСА :Eek:

----------


## Eko

Из-за халатности руководителей Роскосмоса большой вред наносят падающие обломки космических ракет, запускаемых Роскосмосом. 
гептил, используемый в ракетах РС-18 – это прозрачная жидкость с резким сильно раздражающим аммиачным запахом, хорошо растворяется в воде. Является сильнодействующим ядом, в 6 раз токсичнее синильной кислоты. Обладает канцерогенным, мутагенным, тератогенным воздействием. Признан веществом 1-го класса опасности, наряду с боевыми отравляющими веществами, типа зарина и фосгена. В природе обладает кумулятивностью (способностью накапливаться) в почве, растительности, живых организмах, в любых предметах.
При сильном окислении образуются вещества, и некоторые из них опаснее самого гептила. Обломки ракет с остатками топлива также служат источником загрязнения. Для человека гептил опасен при непосредственном контакте, вдыхании паров, поступлении через воду, при употреблении загрязненной растительной и животной пищи. При этом существует опасность сноса токсичных веществ со сточными водами.
Я думаю, что необходимо всем задуматься над нашей дальнейшей жизнью, особенно руководителям Роскосмоса.  Если эти ракеты над нами будут летать и падать на головы то ничего хорошего это нам не даст, а, особенно, детям.

----------


## Геннадий

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CCAQ9QEwAg

----------


## Nazar

*Геннадий*

К чему это? И где там пишут про Гагарина?
Да и сама это фотография вызывает большие сомнения.

----------


## OKA

Ещё немного в тему : Авария Протон 2 июля 2013 (Proton crash 2013) - YouTube  . Осторожно! Люди по-русски разговаривают))

----------


## alexnvk

> Космические аппараты на 75% состоят из импортных комплектующих.


 Штрих к портрету... "Пр#@$али все полимеры!"

----------


## OKA

> Штрих к портрету... "Пр#@$али все полимеры!"


Это о чЁм? ))  Василий Шукшин - Срезал   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn_OeEx0gYs  ))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : Впервые на российской ракете-носителе "Союз" была установлена бортовая система видеоконтроля (по настоянию французской стороны).
Видео отделения космического аппарата "Sentinel-1A" от разгонного блока "Фрегат-М"  https://vk.com/fka_roskosmos

----------


## OKA

МВД завело уголовное дело по факту саботажа в Центре Хруничева
Расследование ФСБ позволило установить, что сотрудники предприятия намеренно портили ракетные двигатели, что могло привести к падению «Протона»
Фото: Алексей Кондрашкин

Ракеты «Протон» действительно могли падать из-за умышленного вреда, наносимого сотрудниками предприятия-изготовителя. Как выяснили «Известия», Четвертое управление МВД РФ возбудило уголовное дело по ч. 2 ст. 167 УК РФ («Умышленное уничтожение или повреждение чужого имущества, повлекшее по неосторожности смерть человека или иные тяжкие последствия») по факту происшествия Центре Хруничева, где делают носители «Протон-М».
— Дело возбуждено на основании материалов, переданных из ФСБ, рассказал источник в полиции. По его словам, суть дела такова: в апреле 2013 года при входном контроле в коллекторе для подачи воздуха двигателя второй ступени ракеты обнаружили несколько неиспользованных трубчатых алюминиевых пломб. Если бы их не заметили на контроле, ракетный двигатель РД-0210 вышел бы из строя в полете, что привело бы к очередному падению «Протона». Но пломбы увидели при просвечивании и, чтобы их удалить, провели внеплановые работы стоимостью 194 тыс. рублей, рассказал «Известиям» источник в «Хруничеве».
По словам источника в МВД, руководство Центра Хруничева поначалу не придало случаю должного значения. Но спустя несколько дней сотрудники ФСБ об инциденте узнали и начали свое расследование.
— Порядка 15 сотрудников «Хруничева» тогда же были опрошены и проверены на полиграфе, — рассказал один из руководителей предприятия.
Источник в МВД уверяет, что полученная информация позволила подтвердить умышленный характер действий, установить виновных. Однако имена их пока не разглашаются.
Официально в «Хруничеве» ситуацию не комментируют. Собеседник в руководстве предприятия напомнил, что схожий случай произошел в процессе контроля многоцелевого лабораторного модуля (МЛМ) для международной космической станции, который должен был стартовать к МКС в апреле 2014 года. В трубопроводах МЛМ обнаружили посторонние предметы, предположительно стружку. Причем это произошло уже тогда, когда «готовый» модуль отправили на РКК «Энергия», контролеры «Хруничева» мусора не заметили.  В результате 20-тонную конструкцию вернули в Центр Хруничева для доделки, а старт перенесли предположительно на 2017 год.
— Такие случаи бывают, в полостях периодически находят что-то лишнее и не каждый раз сообщают об этом спецслужбам, очевидно, не понимая, умышленно это сделано или нет, — говорит собеседник в «Хруничеве».
По информации собеседника «Известий» в МВД, руководству «Хруничева» будет направленно представление Генпрокуратуры по поводу недопустимости сокрытия происшествий такого рода.
Источник «Известий» в МВД констатирует, что основной причиной случаев причинения умышленного вреда, по-видимому, следует считать низкий уровень производственной культуры в Центре Хруничева, обусловленный кадровыми проблемами и полным отсутствием воспитательной работы в трудовом коллективе.
По словам руководителя пресс-службы «Хруничева» Александра Бобренева, средняя зарплата на филевском предприятии сейчас составляет 30 тыс. рублей. Традиционно компания испытывает трудности в привлечении квалифицированных специалистов в Москве. Уже давно «Хруничев» выходит из положения, рекрутируя людей нужных специальностей в регионах: для них завод строит общежития. Но всё равно дефицит специалистов сохраняется: перечень вакансий на сайте «Хруничева» позволяет предположить, что на филевский завод может устроиться обладатель любой рабочей специальности.
— Рано говорить о том, какой конкретно ущерб был нанесен действиями подозреваемых, что именно могло произойти по их вине, могли ли действия стать причиной аварии, — говорит собеседник в МВД. — Все эти вопросы предстоит выяснить следствию. Если обнаружится, что действия сотрудников повлекли за собой аварию, им помимо предусмотренных статьей Уголовного кодекса санкций будет предъявлен иск на полную стоимость утраченной ракеты и полезной нагрузки.
В ценах 2013 года сама ракета «Протон» стоит 1,521 млрд рублей, 447 млн — разгонный блок «Бриз-М», 690 млн — услуги по запуску, еще 20 млн рублей стоит транспортировка ракеты на космодром, 170 млн рублей — головной обтекатель. Итого российскому бюджету один запуск «Протона» обходится в 2,84 млрд рублей.
Разговоры о том, что «Протоны» падают не просто так, шли и ранее, особенно активно эта тема обсуждалась после аварии ракеты со спутниками «Глонасс-М» в июле прошлого года. Причиной катастрофы тогда стал датчик угловой скорости, вставленный не той стороной. Вставить датчик не той стороной очень сложно (не совпадают контакты), но сотрудник «Хруничева» с этой задачей справился, из чего и возникли версии об умышленном характере действий либо о неполной вменяемости данного сотрудника. По данному поводу также было возбуждено уголовное дело, но расследование не дало каких-то новых результатов.
Версия о возможном саботаже звучала в СМИ и применительно к последней аварии «Протона», случившейся 16 мая. Однако, как пояснил «Известиям» Александр Данилюк, глава комиссии, расследующей данный инцидент, на сегодняшний день подобный сценарий уже не рассматривается.
—  Причиной аварии стал производственный дефект в ходе сборки, который привел к разрушению узла подшипника турбонасосного агрегата, — рассказал «Известиям» Данилюк. — Эта версия окончательная, не думаю, что тут нам будет что добавить. 
Версия о саботаже, по его словам, уже не рассматривается. 
— А о том, что на «Хруничеве» кто-то умышленно подбрасывает предметы в коллекторы, я впервые слышу. Это всё для меня новости, — отмечает Данилюк. 
Ракета-носитель «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» и спутником связи «Экспресс АМ4R» стартовала с Байконура 16 мая. Третья ступень начала работу на 324-й секунде полета и должна была закончить на 583-й секунде. В реальности полет завершился на 546-й секунде; третья ступень не доработала 37 секунд. Телеметрия показала резкое падение давления в рулевом двигателе третьей ступени.
МВД завело уголовное дело по факту саботажа в Центре Хруничева - Известия

----------


## OKA

МОСКВА, 14 июня. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. "Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б" с космическим аппаратом системы системы ГЛОНАСС на борту стартует в субботу с космодрома Плесецк. Старт запланирован на 21:17 мск.
На Плесецке проверили "Союз-2.1б", который должен вывести на орбиту спутник ГЛОНАСС
"Запуск ракеты-носителя "Союз 2.1б" с разгонным блоком "Фрегат" и навигационным космическим аппаратом "ГЛОНАСС-М" будет выполнен с Плесецка боевым расчетом Войск воздушно-космической обороны", - сообщил сегодня ИТАР-ТАСС официальный представитель Войск ВКО полковник Алексей Золотухин.
Ожидается, что спутник достигнет расчетной орбиты в 00:53 мск 15 июня.
В 2014 году это станет вторым запуском российского навигационного спутника серии ГЛОНАСС. В марте с Плесецка был запущен в космос спутник "ГЛОНАСС-М" с помощью однотипной ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б". До конца года планируется осуществить запуск еще трех таких аппаратов - в октябре с Байконура с помощью ракеты "Протон-М".
Запуски космических аппаратов системы ГЛОНАСС осуществляются на ракете-носителе "Союз-2.1б" с Плесецка с 26 февраля 2011 года. До этого пуски спутников серии ГЛОНАСС выполнялись с космодрома Байконур с помощью ракеты тяжелого класса "Протон".
ГЛОНАСС - российская навигационная система. В состав ее орбитальной группировки на сегодняшний день входят 29 аппаратов, из них 24 используются по целевому назначению. Еще два спутника выведены в орбитальный резерв, два находятся на исследовании главного конструктора, один - на этапе летных испытаний.
Ракета "Союз-2.1б" является модификацией "Союза-2". Она имеет более совершенный двигатель по сравнению с другими версиями, а также лучшую управляемость." ИТАР-ТАСС: Наука - С космодрома Плесецка стартует ракета "Союз 2.1б" со спутником системы ГЛОНАСС

----------


## OKA

"Ракета "Союз-2.1б" со спутником "Глонасс-М" стартовала с космодрома
На космодроме "Плесецк" в Архангельской области состоялся запуск ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" с космическим аппаратом "Глонасс-М". Такую информацию сообщил представитель представитель Минобороны РФ по войскам Воздушно-космической обороны Алексей Золотухин.
МОСКВА, 14 июн — РИА Новости. Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б" с космическим аппаратом "Глонасс-М" успешно стартовала с космодрома "Плесецк" в Архангельской области, сообщил РИА Новости представитель Минобороны РФ по войскам Воздушно-космической обороны Алексей Золотухин.
"В субботу в 21:17 мск с пусковой установки космодрома Плесецк боевым расчетом войск воздушно-космической обороны проведен успешный пуск ракеты космического назначения среднего класса "Союз-2.1б" с навигационным космическим аппаратом "Глонасс-М", — сказал Золотухин.
Он отметил, что старт ракеты-носителя прошел в штатном режиме. В 21:20 мск средства Главного испытательного космического центра имени Г.С.Титова возьмут ракету на сопровождение.
"Принятие космического аппарата "Глонасс-М" на управление планируется 15 июня в 00.53 мск в зоне радиовидимости средств наземного автоматизированного комплекса управления Космического командования войск воздушно-космической обороны", — добавил собеседник агентства.
Модернизированная ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б" была создана полностью по российской технологии из материалов, произведенных в России, заметным отличием от предшествующих моделей стала цифровая система управления — она позволяет существенно увеличить точность вывода аппарата в заданную точку земной орбиты.
Запуски космических аппаратов российской Глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы с космодрома Плесецк проводятся с 26 февраля 2011 года, когда был запущен первый космический аппарат нового поколения "Глонасс-К", который впервые был выведен на орбиту ракетой-носителем среднего класса "Союз-2.1б". До этого все запуски космических аппаратов ГЛОНАСС проводились с космодрома Байконур ракетами тяжелого класса "Протон".
РИА Новости"  Ракета "Союз-2.1б" со спутником "Глонасс-М" стартовала с космодрома | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

> Из-за халатности руководителей Роскосмоса большой вред наносят падающие обломки космических ракет, запускаемых Роскосмосом... 
>  Для человека гептил опасен при непосредственном контакте, вдыхании паров, поступлении через воду, при употреблении загрязненной растительной и животной пищи. При этом существует опасность сноса токсичных веществ со сточными водами.
> Я думаю, что необходимо всем задуматься над нашей дальнейшей жизнью, особенно руководителям Роскосмоса.  Если эти ракеты над нами будут летать и падать на головы то ничего хорошего это нам не даст, а, особенно, детям.


"Не всё так однозначно..." Родился в Душанбе , служил в СССР, лечился в Израиле, похоронен в Москве... "Поповкин отравился парами гептила
11:45 / 19.06.2014
Стала известна причина смерти Владимира Поповкина. Бывший глава Роскосмоса умер от рака. Он скончался в одной из израильских клиник, где проходил лечение.
Смертельная болезнь экс-главы Роскосмоса могла быть вызвана аварией "Протона". Серьезное заболевание у него обнаружили после инцидента, который произошел на Байконуре 2 июля 2013 года.
Болезнь, как предполагают медики, могла быть спровоцирована гептилом. По сообщению статс-секретаря руководителя Роскосмоса, Поповкин сразу после неудачного запуска ракеты отправился на место ЧП.
"После взрыва ракеты мы некоторое время находились в бункере до появления информации о том, что на поверхности безопасная атмосфера. Владимир Александрович первым покинул бункер", – сообщил статс-секретарь руководителя Федерального космического агентства Денис Лысков.
Коллеги вспоминают, что Владимир Поповкин отправился на место взрыва без каких-либо средств защиты. В результате этого он подвергся воздействию паров гептила – высокотоксичного топлива, используемого в ракетах "Протон".
На состояние Поповкина мог также повлиять режим работы. По словам Лыскова, экс-глава Роскосмоса был настоящим трудоголиком и предан своему делу, сообщают "Известия".
Владимир Поповкин возглавил Роскосмос в апреле 2011 года, а в октябре 2013 года ушел в отставку. 18 июня стало известно, что он скончался. Владимиру Поповкину было 57 лет." http://www.dni.ru/society/2014/6/19/272979.html

"— Владимир Александрович Поповкин скончался на 57-м году жизни после болезни, — сообщили в Роскосмосе. По данным «Известий» Поповкин скончался в израильском городе Нетания, где лежал в клинике.
— У него было тяжелое заболевание, он долго лечился в Израиле. Сейчас родственники и Роскосмос организовывают доставку тела в Россию, — говорит источник «Известий». 
С 2010 по 2011 год Поповкин был первым заместителем министра обороны России. А в апреле 2011 года он возглавил Роскосмос, который покинул в октябре 2013-го.
Отставка Поповкина состоялась исключительно из-за состоянии здоровья.
— Уже тогда было понятно, что ему предстоит продолжительное лечение за границей, и оставаться во главе отрасли он не мог физически, — отмечает источник в «Роскосмосе». 
В период, когда Поповкин руководил отраслью, произошел ряд неудач с пусками, что подпортило его репутацию как главы агентства. Так, 18 августа 2011 года при выведении на орбиту спутника «Экспресс-АМ4» (должен был стать самым мощным спутником связи в Европе) с космодрома Байконур на ракете-носителе «Протон» возникли сбои с передачей телеметрической информации и получением сигнала с разгонного блока «Бриз-М» и борта спутника. В результате аварии спутник связи был оставлен на неправильной орбите. 2 июля 2013 года при запуске ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с тремя космическими аппаратами системы «Глонасс» возникла аварийная ситуация. В начале полета произошло выключение двигателей, после чего ракета упала на территории космодрома приблизительно в 2,5 км от стартового комплекса.
Однако все эти аварии, которые подпортили репутацию Поповкина как руководителя агентства, происходили с техникой, собранной еще до его прихода в отрасль. В неофициальных беседах Поповкин называл происходившее в космической отрасли до него хаосом и обещал навести порядок и наказать коррупционеров. 
В частности, по окончании одного из интервью «Известиям» Поповкин рассказал, что его заместители, нанятые предшественником, Анатолием Перминовым, грешат тем, что небезвозмездно подписывают акты о приемке работ, которые на самом деле предприятиями не выполнялись. «Ну и мне пришлось многих лишить права подписи, и я теперь всё, что мне приносят подписывать, сам читаю и проверяю», — рассказывал бывший глава Роскосмоса.
Обещание Поповкина разобраться с коррупционерами позднее вылилось в целый ряд уголовных дел: по большей части они касаются нецелевого использования средств из бюджета ФЦП ГЛОНАСС на 2002–2011 годы. Кроме них были заведены дела по манипуляциям с ценами на ракетные двигатели и некоторым другим эпизодам из жизни ракетно-космической отрасли.
Несмотря на регулярные выволочки от главы правительства, с президентом Владимиром Путиным у Поповкина сохранялись хорошие отношения. Курирующий космическую отрасль Дмитрий Рогозин еще летом предлагал назначить на пост руководителя Роскосмоса Игоря Караваева, статс-секретаря и замминистра промышленности и торговли. Но эти и другие кандидатуры были отвергнуты президентом." 
Читайте далее: Умер бывший глава Роскосмоса Владимир Поповкин - Известия "

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 25 июня. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Специалисты космодрома Плесецк в среду установили ракету-носитель легкого класса "Ангара" на стартовый комплекс для проведения испытаний ее компонентов и систем. Об этом сообщил ИТАР-ТАСС представитель Минобороны по Войскам воздушно-космической обороны полковник Алексей Золотухин.
"На государственном испытательном космодроме в Архангельской области продолжаются плановые мероприятия по подготовке к первому пуску ракеты-носителя легкого класса "Ангара-1.2ПП" нового космического ракетного комплекса "Ангара". 25 июня специалистами космодрома был осуществлен вывоз и установка ракеты на универсальный стартовый комплекс площадки номер 35, где личный состав боевого расчета проведет цикл испытаний компонентов и систем ракеты-носителя", - сказал Золотухин.
Он напомнил, что пуск ракеты запланирован на 27 июня.
О ракете
"Ангара" - новое поколение ракет-носителей на основе универсального ракетного модуля с кислородно-керосиновыми двигателями. Семейство включает в себя носители от легкого до тяжелого классов в диапазоне грузоподъемности от 1,5 до 25 тонн.
Рогозин: в 2018 году будет осуществлен полет на тяжелой ракете "Ангара"
Работы над "Ангарой" ведутся с 1995 года. Головным разработчиком и производителем ракет этого семейства является Государственный космический научно-производственный центр имени Хруничева.
Комплекс "Ангара" будет способен выводить практически весь спектр перспективных полезных нагрузок в интересах Минобороны во всем требуемом диапазоне высот и наклонений орбит, в том числе на геостационарную орбиту, обеспечивая независимость отечественного военного космоса.
Работы по созданию наземной инфраструктуры, подготовки и запуска "Ангары" ведутся в рамках федеральной целевой программы "Развитие российских космодромов на 2006-2015 годы", а работы по разработке и изготовлению ракеты космического назначения - в рамках государственной программы вооружения и федеральной космической программы России на 2006-2015 годы." ИТАР-ТАСС: Наука - Ракета легкого класса "Ангара" установлена на стартовом комплексе космодрома Плесецк
Фото здесь : http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## AC

> "Не всё так однозначно..." Родился в Душанбе , служил в СССР, лечился в Израиле, похоронен в Москве... "Поповкин отравился парами гептила
> 11:45 / 19.06.2014
> Стала известна причина смерти Владимира Поповкина. Бывший глава Роскосмоса умер от рака. Он скончался в одной из израильских клиник, где проходил лечение.
> Смертельная болезнь экс-главы Роскосмоса могла быть вызвана аварией "Протона". Серьезное заболевание у него обнаружили после инцидента, который произошел на Байконуре 2 июля 2013 года...


Хватит здесь гнать на хорошего и грамотного генерала! Зачем об умершем человеке здесь транслировать откровенную херню!?

----------


## OKA

> Хватит здесь гнать на хорошего и грамотного генерала! Зачем об умершем человеке здесь транслировать откровенную херню!?


Читаем весь пост, например, что здесь х-ня? 


> "— Владимир Александрович Поповкин скончался на 57-м году жизни после болезни, — сообщили в Роскосмосе. По данным «Известий» Поповкин скончался в израильском городе Нетания, где лежал в клинике.
> — У него было тяжелое заболевание, он долго лечился в Израиле. Сейчас родственники и Роскосмос организовывают доставку тела в Россию, — говорит источник «Известий». 
> С 2010 по 2011 год Поповкин был первым заместителем министра обороны России. А в апреле 2011 года он возглавил Роскосмос, который покинул в октябре 2013-го.
> Отставка Поповкина состоялась исключительно из-за состоянии здоровья.
> — Уже тогда было понятно, что ему предстоит продолжительное лечение за границей, и оставаться во главе отрасли он не мог физически, — отмечает источник в «Роскосмосе». 
> В период, когда Поповкин руководил отраслью, произошел ряд неудач с пусками, что подпортило его репутацию как главы агентства. Так, 18 августа 2011 года при выведении на орбиту спутника «Экспресс-АМ4» (должен был стать самым мощным спутником связи в Европе) с космодрома Байконур на ракете-носителе «Протон» возникли сбои с передачей телеметрической информации и получением сигнала с разгонного блока «Бриз-М» и борта спутника. В результате аварии спутник связи был оставлен на неправильной орбите. 2 июля 2013 года при запуске ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с тремя космическими аппаратами системы «Глонасс» возникла аварийная ситуация. В начале полета произошло выключение двигателей, после чего ракета упала на территории космодрома приблизительно в 2,5 км от стартового комплекса.
> Однако все эти аварии, которые подпортили репутацию Поповкина как руководителя агентства, происходили с техникой, собранной еще до его прихода в отрасль. В неофициальных беседах Поповкин называл происходившее в космической отрасли до него хаосом и обещал навести порядок и наказать коррупционеров. 
> В частности, по окончании одного из интервью «Известиям» Поповкин рассказал, что его заместители, нанятые предшественником, Анатолием Перминовым, грешат тем, что небезвозмездно подписывают акты о приемке работ, которые на самом деле предприятиями не выполнялись. «Ну и мне пришлось многих лишить права подписи, и я теперь всё, что мне приносят подписывать, сам читаю и проверяю», — рассказывал бывший глава Роскосмоса.
> Обещание Поповкина разобраться с коррупционерами позднее вылилось в целый ряд уголовных дел: по большей части они касаются нецелевого использования средств из бюджета ФЦП ГЛОНАСС на 2002–2011 годы. Кроме них были заведены дела по манипуляциям с ценами на ракетные двигатели и некоторым другим эпизодам из жизни ракетно-космической отрасли.
> ...


Если есть вопросы с руганью, необязательно писать об этом пост, обращаться можно в л.с., непременно и незамедлительно отправлю по известному адресу в длительное пешее путешествие))

----------


## OKA

Москва. 30 июня. INTERFAX.RU - Ракета-носитель "Ангара", первый испытательный запуск которой был отменен 27 июня, будет снята со стартового стола. Такое решение приняла в понедельник госкомиссия на космодроме Плесецк.
"Только что завершилось заседание госкомиссии. По настоянию командующего Войсками воздушно-космической обороны и генерального конструктора ракеты принято решение снять "Ангару" со стартового стола и отправить в монтажно-испытательный комплекс на космодроме Плесецк для последующих проверок", - рассказал "Интерфаксу" представитель ракетно-космической отрасли на космодроме Плесецк.
Ранее сегодня сообщалось, что госкомиссия 27 июня приняла решение оставить ракету на стартовом столе, слив топливо. "Сейчас продолжаются проверки работоспособности всех систем. Специалисты надеются, что старт может состояться в ближайшие дни, - сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник на космодроме.
Первый испытательный пуск "Ангары", запланированный на 27 июня, был отменен из-за сработавшей автоматизированной системы отмены старта. По словам источника "Интерфакса" в ракетно-космической отрасли, отмена запуска была произведена так называемой бортовой циклограммой, проверяющей готовность ее агрегатов непосредственно перед стартом. При этом проводившаяся до этого полная пятичасовая циклограмма сбоев не выявила.
Сообщалось, что запуск может состояться на следующий день, однако потом его отложили на неопределенный срок. Причины случившегося выясняет специальная комиссия. Ожидается, что на этой неделе на космодром Плесецк приедет глава Роскосмоса Олег Остапенко, который лично ознакомится с результатами ее работы.
Проект "Ангара" реализуется научно-производственным центром имени Хруничева в течение 20 лет. Он предусматривает создание семейства ракет-носителей модульного типа с кислородно-керосиновыми двигателями. Космический ракетный комплекс сможет выводить грузы в интересах Минобороны РФ во всем требуемом диапазоне высот и наклонений орбит, в том числе и на геостационарную орбиту.
Как заявлял в 2012 году Владимир Поповкин, занимавший тогда должность главы Роскосмоса, к тому моменту на ракету было потрачено 160 миллиардов рублей. При этом в 2002 году стоимость проекта оценивалась в 15 миллиардов рублей, а шесть лет спустя - в 17 миллиардов рублей. Изначально старт "Ангары" был запланирован на 2003 год, но несколько раз переносился.
Смотрите оригинал материала на http://www.interfax.ru/russia/383405

----------


## Казанец

Да, Рогозин как в воду глядел. Однозначно пора заняться батутами, только не для зарубежной, а для отечественной космонавтики.

----------


## OKA

> Да, Рогозин как в воду глядел. Однозначно пора заняться батутами, только не для зарубежной, а для отечественной космонавтики.


Скакать вредно )) Соседи допрыгались)) Нужны инновации))

----------


## OKA

МОСКВА, 2 июля. ИТАР-ТАСС: Наука - Глава Роскосмоса: срок повторного запуска "Ангары" пока не определен Срок запуска новой ракеты-носителя легкого класса "Ангара-1.2ПП", старт которой планировался на 27 июня, но не состоялся в связи с автоматической отменой пуска, пока не определен, идут проверочные мероприятия. Об этом сообщил ИТАР-ТАСС глава Роскосмоса Олег Остапенко.
"По срокам пуска ничего не могу сказать, сейчас идут проверочные мероприятия, специалисты ищут неисправность. Однозначно сейчас назвать причину (отмены пуска) пока не можем, мы только ее предполагаем, основываясь на данных телеметрии. Теперь надо посмотреть воочию, это же железо, нужно разобраться, выяснить", - сказал Остапенко. По его словам, специалисты предполагают, что причиной отмены пуска стала негерметичность в системе наддува окислителя.
Несостоявшийся старт "Ангары"
Планировалось, что первый испытательный полет ракеты-носителя "Ангара-1.2ПП" состоится 27 июня с космодрома Плесецк. Однако за 79 секунд до старта сработала автоматическая система отмены пуска по сигналу "не норма двигательной установки первой ступени". Вскоре после отмены старта сообщалось, что запуск ракеты перенесен на сутки.
Ракету "Ангара" снимают со стартового стола для проведения дополнительных проверок
30 июня стало известно, что ракету решено снять со стартового стола и отправить в монтажно-испытательный комплекс для проведения дополнительных проверок. 
Программой полета предполагалось, что спустя 21 минуту после старта неотделяемый габаритно-массовый макет полезной нагрузки со второй ступенью должен был попасть в заданный район полигона Кура на полуострове Камчатка на расстоянии 5,7 тыс. км от места старта.
Причина отмены пуска ракеты-носителя
1 июля подмосковное НПО "Энергомаш", которое является разработчиком двигателя РД-191 первой ступени для ракеты, назвало причину отмены пуска "Ангары". По данным организации, пуск отменили из-за падения давления в шаробаллоне наддува демпфера окислителя.
Демпфер - устройство для гашения или предотвращения колебаний, возникающих в машинах, приборах, системах или сооружениях при их работе. В "Энергомаше" подчеркнули, что шаробаллон не является элементом конструкции двигателя РД-191.
"При изготовлении каждый двигатель проходит контрольно-технические огневые испытания, после чего поставляется заказчику в соответствии с конструкторской документацией. Двигатель РД-191, установленный на "Ангаре", прошел контрольно-технологические испытания на огневом стенде без замечаний", - отметили в "Энергомаше".

----------


## OKA

Москва. 7 июля. INTERFAX.RU - На состоявшемся в субботу заседании Госкомиссии по летно-космическим испытаниям космического ракетного комплекса "Ангара" принято решение произвести запуск ракеты-носителя "Ангара" 9 июля.
"Очередная попытка запуска ракеты-носителя легкого класса "Ангара-1.2ПП" будет осуществлена 9 июля", - сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" источник, близкий к комиссии.
Намечавшийся на 27 июня первый испытательный пуск "Ангары" был отменен автоматической системой контроля параметров работы основных систем ракеты за несколько секунд до старта.
Космический ракетный комплекс "Ангара" создается на основе унифицированного ряда ракет легкого, среднего и тяжелого классов. Он будет способен выводить практически весь спектр перспективных полезных нагрузок в интересах Минобороны РФ и других заказчиков во всем требуемом диапазоне высот и наклонений орбит, в том числе и на геостационарную орбиту.
Смотрите оригинал материала на http://www.interfax.ru/russia/384487

----------


## OKA

МОСКВА, 7 июля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. "Российскую ракету-носитель легкого класса "Ангара-1.2ПП" вывезли из монтажно-испытательного корпуса и установили на стартовой площадке космодрома Плесецк, откуда планируется осуществить ее запуск. Об этом сообщил ИТАР-ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
"Ракета-носитель установлена на стартовом столе", - сказал он.
Ранее источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщал ИТАР-ТАСС, что окончательная дата запуска ракеты "Ангара-1.2ПП" будет утверждена на очередном заседании госкомиссии, которое состоится во вторник, 8 июля. Предварительная дата, определенная госкомиссией, - 9 июля.
"Ангара" должна была взлететь с космодрома Плесецк 27 июня, но тогда сработала автоматическая система отмены пуска. Его перенесли на сутки, но запуск не состоялся и на следующий день. Ракету сняли со стартового стола для проведения дополнительных проверок.
Как сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС в подмосковном НПО "Энергомаш", которое является разработчиком двигателя РД-191 первой ступени для ракеты, причиной отмены первого испытательного пуска "Ангары" стало падение давления в шаробаллоне наддува демпфера окислителя.
Программой полета выведение объектов на околоземную орбиту предусмотрено не было. Предполагалось, что спустя 21 минуту после старта неотделяемый габаритно-массовый макет полезной нагрузки со второй ступенью должен был попасть в заданный район полигона Кура на полуострове Камчатка на расстоянии 5,7 тыс. км от места старта."
ИТАР-ТАСС: Наука - Ракету-носитель "Ангара" установили на стартовой площадке космодрома Плесецк

----------


## OKA

"Первая российская ракета-носитель «Ангара» успешно запущена с космодрома Плесецк
09.07.2014
На Государственном испытательном космодроме Министерства Обороны РФ (космодром Плесецк в Архангельской области)  начались первые летные испытания новейшего российского космического ракетного комплекса  (КРК) «Ангара».
В соответствии с решением Государственной комиссии,   ракета космического назначения  легкого класса «Ангара-1.2 первого пуска» с неотделяемым макетом полезной нагрузки  стартовала  с универсального стартового комплекса КРК «Ангара» сегодня днем 09 июля.  Первый испытательный пуск ракеты-носителя семейства «Ангара» осуществили боевые расчеты Войск воздушно-космической обороны.
Все предстартовые операции, пуск  и полет ракеты-носителя «Ангара 1.2. первого пуска» прошли в штатном режиме.
Полет РКН проходил согласно утвержденной циклограмме по баллистической траектории над территорией России. Спустя 21 минуту после старта неотделяемый габаритно-массовый макет полезной нагрузки со второй ступенью ракеты попал в заданный район полигона Кура на полуострове Камчатка, на расстоянии 5700 км от места старта.
РКН «Ангара-1.2ПП» состоит из двух ступеней,  созданных на основе универсальных ракетных модулей (УРМ-1 и УРМ-2),  макета полезной нагрузки с массой 1.43 тонны, головного обтекателя. В двигательных установках ракеты-носителя  используются экологически чистые компоненты топлива – кислород и керосин. Стартовая масса РКН  «Ангара-1.2 ПП» - приблизительно 171 тонны.
СПРАВКА
КРК «Ангара»
Создание космического ракетного комплекса (КРК) «Ангара» является одним из приоритетных направлений развития национальной системы средств выведения, целиком базирующейся на использовании исключительно российского научно-промышленного потенциала.
Создание космического ракетного комплекса «Ангара» является задачей особой государственной важности. Ввод КРК «Ангара» в эксплуатацию позволит России запускать космические аппараты всех типов со своей территории и обеспечит нашей стране независимый гарантированный доступ в космос.
Государственными заказчиками комплекса являются Министерство обороны РФ и Федеральное космическое агентство, головным предприятием-разработчиком является ФГУП "Государственный космический научно-производственный центр имени М.В. Хруничева".
Ракета-носитель «Ангара» создается на основе унифицированного ряда ракет легкого, среднего и тяжелого классов и будет способна выводить практически весь спектр перспективных полезных нагрузок во всем требуемом диапазоне высот и наклонений орбит, в том числе и на геостационарную, обеспечивая действительно гарантированную независимость отечественного космоса.
Разные варианты ракеты реализуются с помощью универсальных модулей: один модуль для носителей легкового класса, три для носителя среднего класса и пять для носителя тяжелого класса.
Запуск ракеты космического назначения «Ангара - 1.2 первого пуска» осуществляется с универсального стартового комплекса (УСК) космодрома Плесецк с целью выведения второй ступени ракеты-носителя с неотделяемым габаритно-массовым макетом полезной нагрузки на баллистическую траекторию с падением в заданном районе на полуострове Камчатка.
Ракета «Ангара - 1.2ПП» открывает лётные испытания ракет-носителей нового поколения КРК «Ангара».
Ракета «Ангара - 1.2ПП» разработана на экологически чистых компонентах топлива с кислородно-керосиновыми двигателями на двух ступенях с использованием в конструкции комплектующих элементов только российского производства. На ракете используются универсальные ракетные модули, которые являются основой ракетных ступеней семейства РН лёгкого, среднего и тяжёлого классов.
Широкое применение унификации и уникальные технические решения позволяют с одной пусковой установки осуществлять пуск всех РН семейства «Ангара».
Прототип первой ступени «Ангара - 1.2ПП», универсальный ракетный модуль УРМ-1, трижды прошёл лётные испытания в составе первой южнокорейской ракеты-носителя KSLV-1.
Цели запуска РКН «Ангара 1.2ПП»
Целями пуска РН «Ангара-1.2ПП» являются:
- Проверка функционирования составных частей космического ракетного комплекса «Ангара» при подготовке к пуску и при осуществлении пуска ракеты;
- Отработка бортовых систем ракета-носителей «Ангара»;
- Отработка эксплуатационной документации."
ГКНПЦ имени М.В.Хруничева | Пресс-релизы

----------


## OKA

ИТАР-ТАСС: Наука - Роскосмос: системы "Фотона" работают нормально

"МОСКВА, 24 июля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Космический аппарат "Фотон-М" № 4 работает в автономном режиме, бортовая аппаратура работает штатно, со спутника регулярно поступает телеметрическая информация. Об этом сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС в Роскосмосе.

Между тем восстановить управление аппаратом с Земли пока не удается. "В настоящее время специалисты работают над тем, чтобы восстановить передачу команд на борт аппарата", - сказали в космическом агентстве.

По данным Центра управления полетами (ЦУП) ЦНИИмаш, сейчас "Фотон-М" находится на орбите с параметрами, соответствующими программе выведения: период обращения вокруг Земли - 92,58 минуты, минимальная высота (перигей) - 258,12 км, максимальная высота (апогей) - 571,68 км.

Спутник "Фотон-М" № 4 был запущен 19 июля, на его борту находятся пять гекконов, мухи-дрозофилы, семена растений и микроорганизмы. На борту спутника установлено 22 комплекта научной аппаратуры, разработанной ведущими научно-исследовательскими организациями России.

Ранее сообщалось, что после отделения аппарата от ракеты-носителя в соответствии с полетным заданием и логикой бортового комплекса управления были включены все бортовые системы, аппарат был переведен в режим солнечной ориентации, начала работать бортовая система навигационных измерений, прошли команды на включение научной аппаратуры, начато проведение некоторых экспериментов. Однако с четвертого витка связь с аппаратом по командной радиолинии прекратилась, при этом телеметрия с аппарата поступает.

Биокапсула "Фотона" рассчитана на 60 суток полета. В течение этого времени жизнедеятельность животных на борту аппарата будет поддерживаться автоматически, а также будет проведен ряд запрограммированных экспериментов."

----------


## OKA

Ну наконец-то, свершилось )) 

"01:45, 17 сентября 2014 США объявили о возвращении программы пилотируемых полетов

НАСА выбрало компании Boeing и SpaceX для заключения многомиллиардного контракта для строительства пилотируемых многоразовых космических кораблей. Об этом журналистам сообщил глава НАСА, генерал-майор морской пехоты США в отставке Чарльз Болден (Charles Bolden). Отдельные фрагменты выступления Болдена и его коллег доступны в сети микроблогов Twitter.

Уже к 2017 году, как сообщается в блоге НАСА, астронавты будут отправляться на борт Международной космической станции (МКС) исключительно с территории США без помощи российской стороны.

Частные компании SpaceX и Boeing представили проекты своих кораблей, Dragon SpaceX и CST-100, соответственно. Общая стоимость работ по созданию аппаратов оценивается в 2,6 миллиарда долларов для SpaceX и 4,2 миллиарда долларов для Boeing.

Dragon SpaceX является практически моноблочным кораблем и способен транспортировать в грузопассажирском режиме до четырех человек вместе с полезной нагрузков в 2,5 тонны. В пассажирском режиме аппарат способен перевозить до семи человек.

Корабль компании SpaceX (первой версии) уже летал в космос. Первый его полет состоялся 8 декабря 2010 года. Тогда корабль на высоте 300 километров отделился от ракеты-носителя Falcon-9 и два раза совершил оборот вокруг Земли. 22 мая 2012 года Dragon SpaceX совершил свой первый полет к МКС.

Новая космическая гонка втягивает все больше игроков

CST-100 (от английского Crew Space Transportation) способен доставлять на околоземную орбиту (до ста километров от поверхности Земли) до семи человек. Прототип аппарата впервые был представлен публике на авиашоу в британском Фарнборо в июле 2010 года.

Аппарат состоит из двух частей: в одной находятся астронавты и системы жизнеобеспечения, вторая предназначена для управления кораблем и отсоединяется при его возвращении на Землю. Капсула с астронавтами, как ожидается, способна выдержать до десяти полетов в космос. Первый полет CST-100 намечен на 2017 год.

Свой выбор в пользу продуктов SpaceX и Boeing НАСА объяснило успешным сотрудничеством с этими частными компаниями и своей уверенностью в их соответствии высоким требованиям агентства.

В дальнейшем НАСА планирует сконцентрировать свои усилия на осуществлении мероприятий по подготовке к полетам на Марс, в частности, работе над SLS (Space Launch System) — сверхтяжелой ракете-носителе и кораблем Orion, на котором американцы собираются полететь к Красной планете."

Lenta.ru: Наука и техника: Техника: США объявили о возвращении программы пилотируемых полетов


За время совместных пилотируемых полётов с НАСА, ЕСА и пр. организациями, был получен и внимательно изучен на практике весь советский опыт на данную тему. Отработаны  технологии за небольшие кучки зелёных бумажек. Ну а теперь ненужные стартовые ступени отстреливаются )) 

Когда в СССР нужно было развивать  беспилотную авиацию и космонавтику, на собственной элементной базе, наши деятели разорялись на безумные прожэкты- типа стопиццот типов самолётов, основных танков, подводных лодок и космических программ (не считая "холодного термоядерного синтеза")) . А теперь , конечно, жизненно необходимо посоревноваться (попартнёрствовать)) с США в полётах на дальние планеты.

Они тут котлы нестабильности запалили по всему континенту, казалось бы, причём здесь космос))
Для начала количество звеньев посредников(пасечников))  между с\х производителями и потребителями в РФ минимизировали бы, а после б на Марсе яблони расцвечивали))

" Главная / Новости 16.09.2014

Космонавт МКС-39/40 Олег Артемьев принял участие в послеполётных научных экспериментах

В Научно-исследовательском испытательном Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина прошла серия экспериментальных исследований в интересах межпланетных полётов и освоения планет Солнечной системы с участием космонавта Олега Артемьева, который вернулся на Землю 11 сентября после выполнения длительного космического полёта на МКС, сообщает пресс-служба ЦПК.

Уже 12 сентября, на второй день после прибытия в Звёздный городок, космонавт отработал ручной управляемый спуск с орбиты на поверхность “другой планеты” на центрифуге ЦФ-18.

Целью исследования являлась оценка возможности выполнения посадки в ручном режиме после полугодового космического полёта.

Продолжение экспериментов с участием вернувшегося космонавта состоялось 15 сентября на специализированном тренажёре “Выход-2”. Олег Артемьев  выполнил типовые операции по выходу в скафандре на моделируемую поверхность “другой планеты” и работе на ней.

Целью эксперимента является оценка возможности выполнения космонавтом операций по подготовке систем скафандра и комплекса средств шлюзования к внекорабельной  деятельности, управления системами скафандра и другим оборудованием в процессе шлюзования и ВКД, а также отработки отдельных типовых операций на поверхности «другой планеты» и получение экспериментальных данных о качестве выполнения операций космонавтами.

Задача передвижения космонавта и выполнения им отдельных операций на поверхности «другой планеты» решалась в имитируемых условиях пониженной весомости в условиях обезвешивания специального тренажёра “Выход-2” на базе ЦПК. Уникальный тренажёр “Выход-2” с активной силокомпенсирующей системой обезвешивания предназначен для отработки космонавтами процессов шлюзования в штатных скафандрах “Орлан-МК”. В ходе подготовки к эксперименту тренажёр был модернизирован для отработки внекорабельной деятельности в скафандре при моделируемой силе тяжести (на поверхности Марса – 0,38 от силы тяжести на поверхности Земли). В таких условиях Олег Артемьев отработал типовые операции, связанные с выходом на поверхность планеты:

- управление системами скафандров и другим оборудованием в процессе шлюзования

- перемещение космонавтов по поверхности «другой планеты»

- подъём и спуск по трапу

- выполнение стыковки электроразъёмов

- установка и снятие антенн.

Кроме того, впервые в ходе послеполётных экспериментов в ЦПК Олегом Артемьевым была отработана операция по управлению виртуальной моделью транспортного средства (ровера) и перемещению на нём по «марсианской поверхности» по определённой траектории.

Виртуальный тренажёр “Ровера” поставляется и обслуживается специалистами ГНЦ РФ ИМБП РАН.

Полученные в ходе исследования уникальные данные о качестве выполнения операторской деятельности обрабатываются и систематизируются.

Проведенные в ЦПК эксперименты продолжают показывать возможность проведения операторской деятельности космонавтами на поверхности «другой планеты» после выполнения полугодового полёта в условиях невесомости.

А.Ж."

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/news/24112/

Ещё интересное : http://habrahabr.ru/post/237063/

----------


## OKA

"Новости Роскосмоса

Ушел из жизни Олег Генрихович Ивановский   18.09.2014 17:25

Сегодня ушел из жизни Олег Генрихович Ивановский - ветеран отечественной ракетно-космической промышленности, ведущий конструктор космического корабля «Восток», удивительный человек, герой, который прожил свою жизнь во имя науки и на благо Родине!

Олег Генрихович родился 18 января 1922 года в Москве. В 1940 году был призван в пограничные войска. Воевал с первых дней Великой Отечественной войны. Участвовал в Параде Победы на Красной площади в Москве в июне 1945 года. После войны поступил на работу в НИИ-88.

В 1953 году Олег Генрихович окончил Московский энергетический институт, а уже с 1957 года являлся ведущим конструктором по космическим аппаратам, создаваемым в ОКБ-1, в том числе по космическим кораблям «Восток». В 1961 году принимал непосредственное участие в подготовке полета первого в мире космонавта Юрия Гагарина. Тогда же в 61-м решением правительства был переведен в аппарат Комиссии Президиума Совета Министров СССР по военно-промышленным вопросам.

В 1965 году Олег Генрихович был назначен заместителем главного конструктора Г.Н.Бабакина на машиностроительном заводе им. С.А.Лавочкина, и в 1976 году назначен главным конструктором по направлению создания лунных автоматических станций. Он принимал участие в создании луноходов, станций, доставивших на Землю образцы лунного грунта, астрофизической обсерватории «Астрон», искусственных спутников Земли «Прогноз».

Олег Генрихович Ивановский – автор семи книг и многочисленных статей по космической тематике, опубликованных в нашей стране и за рубежом.

Талантливый конструктор ракетно-космической техники, лауреат Ленинской и Государственной премий СССР, почетный член Российской академии космонавтики имени К.Э.Циолковского, награждён орденами Ленина, Трудового Красного Знамени, Знаком Почета, орденами Великой Отечественной I и II степени и другими наградами. В его честь названа малая планета за номером 18814.

Приносим свои искренние соболезнования родным и близким Олега Генриховича!"



ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

...

----------


## FLOGGER

Искренне жаль, искренне.
Это именно он провожал Гагарина в КК, помогал ему там усаживаться и тп.
Так и остался малоизвестным широкой публике.
P.S.Книги его мне так и не попались, а жаль. С интересом бы прочел. В свое время две книги Б. Чертока хорошо раскрыли мне глаза на становление нашей космической техники.

----------


## AC

Я знал его... Счастливый старик был... Царство ему Небесное!

----------


## FLOGGER

Скончался советский космонавт Анатолий Березовой...

----------


## OKA

> Скончался советский космонавт Анатолий Березовой...


Уходят Великие Конструкторы, Лётчики и Космонавты  Советской Эпохи ...

----------


## OKA

"Роскосмос планирует начать полномасштабное освоение Луны в конце 20-х - начале 30-х годов

Наука 23 сентября, 19:05 UTC+4

К этому времени на основе результатов исследования поверхности спутника будут определены перспективные места для высадки лунных десантов

ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ГОРОДОК /Московская область/, 23 сентября. / ИТАР-ТАСС/. Роскосмос планирует начать полномасштабное освоение Луны в конце 20-х - начале 30-х годов, сообщил руководитель федерального космического агентства Олег Остапенко.

"В конце следующего десятилетия планируем завершить испытание ракеты-носителя сверхтяжелого класса и приступить к полномасштабному освоению Луны", - сказал он, выступая на совещании под председательством вице-премьера Дмитрия Рогозина.

К этому времени на основе результатов исследования поверхности Луны автоматическими космическими аппаратами будут определены наиболее перспективные места для высадки лунных десантов и развертывания лунных баз, указал Остапенко."

ИТАР-ТАСС: Наука - Роскосмос планирует начать полномасштабное освоение Луны в конце 20-х - начале 30-х годов 

"А потом можно и на Солнце полететь, но только ночью, чтоб не перегреться" )) 
Сначала надёжные спутники, полностью отечественные имеет смысл научиться делать, ну или хотя бы пассажирские самолёты без "санкционных" комплектующих.

----------


## OKA

"Новости Роскосмоса
Пилотируемый корабль «Союз ТМА-14М» успешно пристыковался к МКС
26.09.2014 06:15
26 сентября в 06 час. 11 мин. по московскому времени успешно осуществлена стыковка транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз ТМА-14М» с Международной космической станцией (МКС).
ТПК «Союз ТМА-14М» причалил к малому исследовательскому модулю (МИМ2) «Поиск» российского сегмента (РС) МКС. Процесс сближения проводился в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов Центра управления полётами ФГУП ЦНИИмаш, экипажа ТПК в составе командира корабля космонавта Роскосмоса Александра Самокутяева, бортинженеров - Елены Серовой (Роскосмос) и астронавта НАСА Барри Уилмора, а также командира МКС космонавта Роскосмоса Максима Сураева.
После открытия переходных люков между кораблем и станцией на МКС начнет работу экипаж 41/42-й длительной экспедиции в составе командира Максима Сураева (Роскосмос), бортинженеров Александра Самокутяева (Роскосмос), Елены Серовой (Роскосмос), Рида Вайзмана (НАСА), Александра Герста (ЕКА) и Барри Уилмора (НАСА).
В соответствии с программой полетов  Международной космической станции во время работы 41/42-й длительной экспедиции запланирована работа с транспортными грузовыми кораблями (ТГК) «Прогресс М-24М»,  «Прогресс М-25М», «Прогресс М-26М»,  европейским грузовым кораблём ATV-5 «Georges Lemaitre», подготовка к возвращению на Землю трёх членов экипажа экспедиции МКС-40/41 на ТПК «Союз ТМА-13М», выполнение одного выхода в открытый космос по российской программе, участие в операциях  по управлению стыковкой ТПК «Союз ТМА-15М» с МКС к малому исследовательскому модулю «Рассвет» (МИМ1).
Кроме того в план работ входит проведение 52 исследований и научных экспериментов, а также  поддержание работоспособности станции и дооснащение МКС оборудованием, доставленным грузовыми кораблями.
Планируемая продолжительность работы экипажа на борту МКС составит 168 суток."

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

----------


## OKA

"Санкции космического масштаба: Запад не пустил на конгресс астронавтов тех, на чьих кораблях летает в космос

Делегации Федерального космического агентства РФ и ряда профильных российских учреждений не смогли попасть на 65 Международный астронавтический конгресс (International Astronautical Congress), который начал свою работу в понедельник в Торонто в Канаде.

Причиной этому, по словам представителя ведомства, послужило то, что многим участникам форума не выдали канадские визы. В частности, в числе «невъездных» оказались лётчик-космонавт Сергей Крикалёв, занимающий пост первого заместителя директора пилотируемых программ Центрального научно-исследовательского института машиностроения, и гендиректор этого учреждения Александр Мильковский, передаёт «Интерфакс».

Из десяти человек, вошедших в состав делегации Роскосмоса визы удалось получить лишь двум переводчикам, подавшим документы последними. Представитель Роскосмоса заявил, что «неполучение россиянами виз является явно политически мотивированным, и поэтому было принято решение отказаться от направления в Торонто делегации Роскосмоса».

По информации ведомства, аналогичная ситуация, судя по всему, сложилась и у китайских коллег. Кроме того, на конгрессе не представлены делегации стран Ближнего и Среднего Востока.

Примечательно, что делегация из России заранее оплатила участие своих представителей в конгрессе. Российский МИД проинформирован о случившемся.

Тема нынешнего Международного астронавтического конгресса — «Наш мир нуждается в космосе». Но хотелось бы отметить, что космос нуждается в здравом смысле. Мы уже неоднократно писали о том, что дальнейшее развитие космических программ невозможно без международного сотрудничества и Россия в освоении космоса была не только первой, но и в целом ряде вопросов остаётся единственной.

В частности, на сегодня космонавтов на орбиту могут доставлять либо «Союзы», либо их китайские внебрачные копии «Шэньджоу».

 …Данный случай не единичен. Ранее, в июле, из-за британских санкций визы не были выданы членам российской делегации, которая должна была участвовать в авиасалоне «Фарнборо-2014». Тогда в «Рособоронэкспорте» назвали произошедшее недобросовестной конкуренцией..."

Отсюда : Санкции космического масштаба: Запад не пустил на конгресс астронавтов тех, на чьих кораблях летает в космос


"Сергей Крикалев считает, что не получил визу в Канаду из-за проволочек

Первый заместитель главы ЦНИИмаш по пилотируемым программам космонавт Сергей Крикалев, не получивший канадскую визу для участия в международном конгрессе, не усматривает в отношении себя "злонамеренных действий".

Как сообщали СМИ, ряд российских делегатов из-за проблем с визами не смогли попасть на Международный астронавтический конгресс, открывшийся накануне в Торонто.

"Я действительно в Москве и действительно планировал улететь на конгресс в Канаду. Но что касается меня лично, то мои документы были просто из-за проволочек поданы позже, чем положено. Была надежда, что успеют сделать визу — были такие случаи, несмотря на позднюю подачу, но в данном случае просто не успели, думаю", — заявил Крикалев РИА Новости во вторник.

В связи с этим собеседник агентства заявил, что "не усматривает каких-то злонамеренных действий" в отношении себя.

"С самого начала предупредили, что можем не успеть", — отметил Крикалев. По его словам, он уже получил письмо от организаторов форума с сожалением по поводу его отсутствия.

Когда же подавали документы представители Роскосмоса, Крикалев не в курсе. "Если по срокам — тогда да, может быть, это какой-то звоночек. А если позже — тогда это предсказуемо. Хотя раньше в таких случаях иногда делали какие-то шаги навстречу", — сказал собеседник.

По его словам, хотя Россия на представительном форуме будет представлена слабо, представители космической отрасли там будут: "Часть представителей промышленности визы получили, ряд представителей ЦНИИмаш — тоже"."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Сергей Крикалев считает, что не получил визу в Канаду из-за проволочек

Гоблин всё знал заранее : "Нет больше мест, хата не резиновая – даже в сарае койку не сдам. - А за баксы?...Господа, я собрал вас, чтобы сообщить пренеприятнейшую вещь – скоро мы все огребём по полной программе. А ведь я вам говорил – доведут бабы и кабаки до цугундера!...В детстве я был командиром бойскаутов в Гондурасе. Умею костёр разжигать с одной спички...Не знаю – что пить? Водку или спирт? Что вы посоветуете?– Сам не знаю – всё такое вкусное!" и т.д. )))

Почти серьёзно - Цитаты из Гоблинских переводов Властелина Колец

----------


## OKA

"16:23, 8 октября 2014

Европа признала «Союз» непричастным к срыву запуска спутников Galileo

Экспертная группа, в состав которой входили представители Arianespace, Европейского космического агенства (ЕКА) и Европейской комиссии, пришла к выводу, что сбои в запуске спутников Galileo связаны с неполадками в разгонном блоке «Фрегат», а не ракете-носителе «Союз», сообщается на сайте аэрокосмической компании Arianespace.

Результаты независимого расследования комиссия огласила после совещания в штаб-квартире космического перевозчика в округе Эври, недалеко от Парижа. Комиссия разбиралась в причинах неудачи запуска двух спутников европейской системы навигации Galileo. Неполадки в разгонном блоке возникли из-за замерзания гидразина — ракетного топлива.

Выводы комиссии основаны на данных, предоставленных российской стороной и согласуются с итогами расследования Роскосмоса. Европейские эксперты также отметили, что ракета-носитель сработала в штатном режиме и сбои в запуске спутников никак не связаны с работой российских систем «Союза».

22 августа с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане стартовала российская ракета-носитель «Союз-СТ-Б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат-МТ» и парой европейских спутников, которые через 35 минут после старта с Земли не вышли на запланированную орбиту.

Новая космическая гонка втягивает все больше игроков

Производителем разгонного блока является НПО имени Лавочкина. Как заявляют эксперты, неполадки носят конструктивный характер и должны быть устранены. Arianespace не собирается отказываться от российских ракет-носителей и разгонных блоков. Так, уже в декабре 2014 года ЕКА с подрядчиками планирует возобновить запуск своих аппаратов с космодрома Куру, используя российские ракеты и разгонные блоки.

Arianespace — старейшая в мире компания, осуществляющая коммерческие запуски искусственных околоземных спутников. Фирма создана при поддержке 21 акционера и Европейского космического агентства."

Lenta.ru: Наука и техника: Космос: Европа признала «Союз» непричастным к срыву запуска спутников Galileo

----------


## OKA

"Замглавы Роскосмоса назначен Михаил Хайлов  Наука 8 октября, 20:26 UTC+4

Его предшественник Анатолий Шилов покинул эту должность в сентябре из-за возраста

МОСКВА, 8 октября. /ТАСС/. Михаил Хайлов, который ранее возглавлял в Роскосмосе управление автоматических космических комплексов и систем, занял пост замглавы Федерального космического агентства. Распоряжение об его назначении опубликовано на сайте правительства РФ. 
На этом посту Хайлов сменил Анатолия Шилова, который занимал должность замглавы Роскосмоса с 2009 года и покинул ее в сентябре из-за возраста."

ТАСС: Наука - Замглавы Роскосмоса назначен Михаил Хайлов

----------


## OKA

"Испытания перспективного космического корабля пройдут после 2020 года на ракете "Ангара"  Космос  10 октября, 12:32 UTC+4

"Это будут отработочные испытания отдельных элементов перспективного транспортного комплекса", - пояснил представитель Роскосмоса Юрий Макаров

МОСКВА, 10 октября. /ТАСС/. Первые испытания перспективного транспортного космического корабля пройдут после 2020 года с использованием ракеты-носителя "Ангара".

Об этом сообщил на пресс-конференции в ТАСС представитель Роскосмоса Юрий Макаров.

"Мы предусматриваем после 2020 года проведение отработочных летных испытаний с использованием "Ангары". Это будут отработочные испытания элементов перспективного транспортного комплекса", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос об использовании сверхтяжелой ракеты для испытаний перспективного корабля.

Макаров отметил, что в существующей Федеральной космической программе до 2015 года, а также в проекте ФКП до 2025 года, который сейчас находится на рассмотрении правительства, предусмотрены работы по сверхтяжелой ракете-носителю.

Он уточнил, что некоторый задел по созданию сверхтяжелой ракеты создан промышленностью, однако, чтобы она полетела, понадобится больше ресурсов. "Если ресурсов будет больше, то мы проработаем вопрос о технической реализуемости нашей промышленностью в программный период (задачи) создать ракету сверхтяжелого класса", - сообщил он.

Как отметил, в свою очередь, замгенконструктора ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" Александр Деречин, в корпорации "очень довольны тем, что дело сдвинулось с мертвой точки и наконец Роскосмос намерен заказать эскизный проект этой сверхтяжелой ракеты". "Это, на мой взгляд, начало реальной работы", - добавил он.

Названа ориентировочная дата первого пуска тяжелой ракеты "Ангара"

Замгенконструктора сообщил, что без сверхтяжелой ракеты космонавтам не удастся добраться до других планет Солнечной системы. "Наша программа испытательных работ предполагает пять этапов. На третьем этапе предполагается беспилотный облет Луны по двухпусковой схеме с ракетой на базе "Ангары", которая называется "Амур", а на пятом этапе - пилотируемый. То есть предполагаем облет Луны, но дальше (к другим планетам) мы по этой схеме пойти не можем, не хватит энергетики, поэтому нужно ждать (сверхтяжелую) ракету", - добавил Деречин. "

ТАСС: Космос - Испытания перспективного космического корабля пройдут после 2020 года на ракете "Ангара"

"...Замгенконструктора сообщил, что без сверхтяжелой ракеты космонавтам не удастся добраться до других планет Солнечной системы..." -  добиратели блин, "до других планет" :Biggrin:  . Вот нахрена, спрашивается. Страна пару лет под санкциями не продержится, а тут "другие планеты". Ога, после Марса на Венеру, тока там давление, или на Юпитер, тока там радиация)).

----------


## OKA

"Американские астронавты заменили вышедшее из строя оборудование на поверхности МКС

Космос  15 октября, 21:21 UTC+4

"Этот выход в открытый космос стал для Грегори Уайсмана и Барри Уилмора вторым за последние две недели

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 15 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Сергей Хаботин/. Американские астронавты Грегори Уайсман и Барри Уилмор заменили вышедшее из строя электротехническое устройство на внешней поверхности Международной космической станции МКС, совершив второй за последние две недели выход в открытый космос.

Как сообщили представители NASA, операция по замене стабилизатора напряжения прошла успешно и теперь МКС на все сто процентов обеспечена электроэнергией. В NASA уточнили, что выполнение этой задачи было сопряжено с определенными трудностями - болты крепления прибора долго "не поддавались и Уайсману пришлось применить физическую силу" - но в итоге все прошло успешно и в отведенные регламентом сроки.

Замененный стабилизатор напряжения вышел из строя еще в мае, и с тех пор на МКС использовались 7 из ее 8 солнечных источников энергии. Замена прибора была отложена из-за решения о временной приостановке выходов в космос астронавтов для осуществления технического обслуживания. В июле 2013 года итальянский астронавт Лука Пармитано, работая за бортом станции, чуть не захлебнулся водой, которая стала поступать в его шлем из системы охлаждения скафандра.

Выходы в космос были возобновлены 7 октября, когда Уайсман и его германский коллега Александер Герст провели замену насоса, подававшего жидкий аммиак в систему охлаждения орбитального комплекса. Эта операция продлилась около шести часов."

ТАСС: Космос - Американские астронавты заменили вышедшее из строя оборудование на поверхности МКС

Онлайн  МКС : Live_ISS_Stream on USTREAM: Live video from the International Space Station includes internal views when the crew is on-duty and Earth views at other times...   Познавательно : NASA

А без Луны и МКС не мила)) :

"Новости Роскосмоса

Представители космической отрасли России обсудили перспективы Лунной программы

10.10.2014 16:58

Сегодня, 10 октября 2014 года, в пресс-центре ТАСС прошел круглый стол на тему «Изучение ближайших планет Солнечной системы на примере освоения поверхности Луны».
В мероприятии приняли участие начальник Управления стратегического планирования Роскосмоса Юрия Макаров, директор ИКИ РАН, вице-президент РАН Лев Зеленый, заместитель генерального директора ОАО РКК «Энергия» Александр Деречин, первый заместитель генерального конструктора ФГУП «НПО им. С.А.Лавочкина» Максим Мартынов, заместитель генерального директора ФГУП ЦНИИмаш Сергей Крикалев и заместитель генерального директора ГНЦ ФГУП «Центр Келдыша» Владимир Кошлаков.
В рамках дискуссии была обсуждена программа освоения дальнего космоса, ключевым моментом которой станет освоение Луны: изучение, высадка и первые базы на ее поверхности. Как заявил в своем вступительном слове начальник Управления стратегического планирования Роскосмоса Юрий Макаров: «Федеральное космическое агентство разработало программу по освоению дальнего космоса и Луны. Технически мы к этому готовы. И Луна должна стать форпостом, на котором будет базироваться дальнейшая программа полетов к Марсу и другим планетам». Он также добавил, что одну из ключевых ролей в новой программе будет играть космодром Восточный, строительство которого планируется завершить в 2015 году, а также о необходимости построить ракету-носитель сверхтяжелого класса, способную вывезти в космос более ста тонн полезного груза. Первый заместитель генерального конструктора «НПО им. С.А.Лавочкина» рассказал о существующих и перспективных автоматических кораблях. Сергей Крикалев добавил, что освоение Луны и планет Солнечной системы невозможно без подключения пилотируемой космонавтики, которая также переориентируется на долгосрочные полеты.
Александр Деречин рассказал о том, что полеты на Луну – это задача международного уровня, а также о роли России и партнеров в ее решении.
Лев Зеленый в свою очередь рассказал о перспективах международной космонавтики на несколько десятилетий вперед.
Круглый стол послужил заключительным мероприятием, организованным Роскосмосом в рамках Всемирной недели космоса, которая проходила с 4 по 10 октября и была приурочена к первому запуску искусственного спутника Земли - космического аппарата «Спутник-1»." 

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

" Роскосмос: продление эксплуатации МКС зависит от российской лунной программы  Космос

15 октября, 11:17 UTC+4

Ранее вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин заявил, что Россия не видит коммерческого смысла участвовать в проекте МКС после 2020 года

МОСКВА, 15 октября. /ТАСС/. Продление эксплуатации Международной космической станции на период после 2020 года зависит от российской лунной программы, сообщил ТАСС статс- секретарь - замглавы Роскосмоса Денис Лысков на форуме "Открытые инновации".

"У нас есть обязательства до 2020 года, мы их исполняем, до этого периода планируется финансирование. Что касается дальнейшей эксплуатации МКС, это решение не сегодняшнего дня. Нужно провести определенный анализ с увязкой нашей лунной программы, нужно будет принимать решение, до какого года она (МКС) нам нужна", - сказал Лысков.

Он отметил, что никакого политического решения по этому вопросу нет. "Каждая сторона делает свой вклад, в том числе финансовый. Если приоритеты государства меняются, то финансирование переориентируется на другие задачи. Сейчас пока никто нам не ставил задачу прекратить эксплуатацию МКС в 2020 году", - сказал замглавы Роскосмоса.

Он напомнил, что американцы "оценили, до какого года им нужна станция" (США предложили продлить эксплуатацию МКС до 2024 года), а "мы пока не готовы сказать". Лысков при этом подчеркнул, что МКС без российского сегмента существовать не сможет.

По словам собеседника агентства, раз в год проходят встречи глав космических агентств, на которых обычно обсуждаются вопросы, связанные с Международной космической станцией. "Следующая встреча должна состояться до конца года. Там наверняка будет обсуждаться вопрос о продлении эксплуатации станции. Но это не значит, что там будет принято какое-то конкретное решение", - предупредил Лысков, добавив, что дальнейшую эксплуатацию МКС согласуют со всеми странами, участвующими в проекте.

Ранее вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин заявил, что Россия не видит коммерческого смысла участвовать в проекте МКС после 2020 года, поскольку на станцию уходит больше 30% бюджета Роскосмоса. Между тем в NASA рассчитывают на продолжение сотрудничества, хотя, как сообщили в Роскосмосе, официального предложения американское космическое агентство российским коллегам пока не направило."

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос: продление эксплуатации МКС зависит от российской лунной программы 

Ну, может быть в коттеджном посёлке "Марс" и будут яблони цвести)) В канадщыну не пустили, может быть на Луну пустют? 
Эх, всё от пушки Жюля Верна, через лунные сказы Циолковского и стим-панк "Аэлиту", через выводы т.Кондратюка и при помощи пр.Оберта и В.ф.Брауна, Королёва сотоварищи, "Луны", "Lunar modul", Луноходов и "Зайцев " к  "Айрон скаю" ))) 




https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon

    

http://falsesteps.wordpress.com/2012...staying-there/
http://imgur.com/t/kerbal_space_program/e0z1R
http://www.astronautix.com/articles/prorizon.htm

----------


## OKA

Новости не Роскосмоса :

"В Калифорнии совершил посадку секретный беспилотный космический корабль ВВС США

Космос 18 октября, 7:31 UTC+4

Cамолет может выполнять разведзадачи, доставлять небольшие грузы в космос, удобен для проведения испытаний приборов, которые можно применять, к примеру, на спутниках-шпионах

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 18 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Александра Урусова/.Экспериментальный беспилотный космический корабль ВВС США Х-37В совершил успешную посадку на военно-воздушной базе Ванденберг (США). Об этом сообщили представители базы.

Космический корабль провел на орбите 674 дня, или 22 месяца. Ранее сообщалось, что миссия осуществлялась в интересах министерства обороны США. Аппарат был запущен в декабре 2012 года с помощью ракеты-носителя Atlas 5 с мыса Канаверал (штат Флорида).

Это был третий запуск в ходе реализации программы разработки и испытаний Х-37В. Полет и приземление на базе проходили в автоматическом режиме и, по оценкам экспертов, были удачными. Никаких, даже малейших подробностей, в чем заключалась очередная миссия Х-37В предоставлено не было. Эксперты полагают, что на борту космического корабля могут находиться разведывательные датчики.

Согласно изложенным ранее Пентагоном данным, космоплан предназначен для функционирования на высотах от 200 до 750 км, способен быстро менять орбиты и маневрировать. Он в состоянии выполнять разведзадачи, доставлять небольшие грузы в космос, удобен для проведения испытаний новых приборов, которые можно применять, к примеру, на спутниках-шпионах.

Ряд экспертов видит в X-37B прототип будущего космического перехватчика, позволяющего инспектировать и, при необходимости, выводить из строя вражеские спутники. Пентагон это отрицает, заверяя, что данный аппарат - всего лишь платформа для проверки новых технологий.

X-37B разработан корпорацией Boeing. Он имеет взлетную массу почти 5 тонн, достигает 8,9 м в длину, 2,9 м в высоту. Размах его крыльев составляет 4,5 м."

ТАСС: Космос - В Калифорнии совершил посадку секретный беспилотный космический корабль ВВС США

  

Полет «Бурана» - как это было :: NoNaMe
Американский беспилотник X-37B уже больше года находится на орбите » Военное обозрение

----------


## OKA

Испытания :
 




    

Судя по фото  колёса шасси у него цельнолитые на мет.ободе  из резины или пластика(или их смеси). Непонятно, какие амортизаторы (пневмо или гидравлика, а может пружины!) выдержали 2 года в космосе. Интересны плиты аэродромного покрытия- видимо для посадок на высоких скоростях такие частые борозды нужны, или просто водоотвод такой.

У них есть и пилотируемые проекты. "Откуда есть пошли американские лапти"))

 

Отсюда : LIVE: Atlas V 501 - X-37B OTV-3 - Dec 11, 2012
Boeing X-37 / X-40
From HL-20 to Dream Chaser, the long story of a little spaceplane

----------


## OKA

"Россия не свернет космическую деятельность из-за экономических санкций Запада

Космос 21 октября, 0:01 UTC+4

Однако член коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии признал, что "проводится оптимизация и устанавливаются приоритеты"

МОСКВА, 21 октября. /ТАСС/. Экономическое положение в РФ из-за введенных в отношении нее санкций со стороны Запада не повлияет на ракетно-космическую отрасль страны, Россия не свернет свою космическую деятельность. Об этом заявил в понедельник в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" член коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии (ВПК) Николай Моисеев.

Путин: на строительство космодрома Восточный в 2015 году планируется выделить 50 млрд руб.

"Безусловно, проводится оптимизация и устанавливаются приоритеты. Но сказать, что мы свернем нашу космическую деятельность, так вопрос не стоит. Мы будем проводить ее и дальше, потому что это требование (многих) отраслей экономики", - сказал он.

По словам Моисеева, мировой рынок космических услуг подвержен "даже более серьезным колебаниям, чем рынок нефти".

"На нас повлияли не санкции, а те аварии, которые были на "Протоне", они негативно сыграли на формировании портфеля заказов. Но все наши иностранные партнеры очень тщательно относятся к такой терминологии (как санкции). У нас достаточно уверенные позиции и у нас есть всегда, чем ответить", - подчеркнул Моисеев."

ТАСС: Космос - Россия не свернет космическую деятельность из-за экономических санкций Запада

Ай, таки на Марс или на Луну? ))

----------


## OKA

"С Байконура стартует "Протон-М" с российским спутником связи

Космос 21 октября, 5:10 UTC+4

Запуск запланирован на 19:09 мск

МОСКВА, 21 октября. /ТАСС/. Ракета-носитель "Протон-М" с российским спутником связи "Экспресс-АМ6" стартует во вторник с космодрома Байконур.

Россия не свернет космическую деятельность из-за экономических санкций Запада

"Запуск "Протона" со стартовой площадки номер 81 запланирован на 19:09 мск", - сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе Роскосмоса.

Отделение головной части в составе разгонного блока "Бриз-М" и космического аппарата "Экспресс-АМ6" намечено на 19:19 мск, а отделение спутника от "Бриза-М" намечено на среду, 22 октября, в 04:31, уточнили в Роскосмосе.

Двигатели "Бриза-М" будут несколько раз включены в ходе выведения спутника на расчетную орбиту.

Это будет шестой в этом году запуск с использованием "Протона" и второй после майской аварии этого носителя. Предыдущий успешный запуск состоялся 28 сентября, когда на орбиту был выведен российский спутник-ретранслятор "Луч".

Стартовавший 16 мая с Байконура "Протон-М" со спутником связи "Экспресс-АМ4Р" на борту сгорел в плотных слоях атмосферы. Головная часть в составе разгонного блока "Бриз-М" и космического аппарата не успела отделиться от ракеты, и спутник не был выведен на орбиту. Причиной аварии стало разрушение подшипника в турбонасосном агрегате рулевого двигателя третьей ступени ракеты.

"Экспресс-АМ6" создан по заказу предприятия "Космическая связь" на базе платформы тяжелого класса "Экспресс-2000" и предназначен для обеспечения широкого спектра услуг связи и вещания на территории России. Срок активного существования аппарата составляет 15 лет, а полезная нагрузка включает в себя 11 антенн, 72 транспондера различных диапазонов.

Ранее гендиректор "Космической связи" Юрий Прохоров сообщил, что предприятие планирует до 2020 года пополнить свою спутниковую группировку еще девятью аппаратами. Таким образом, она увеличится до 20 спутников."

ТАСС: Космос - С Байконура стартует "Протон-М" с российским спутником связи

----------


## OKA

"Российский спутник связи "Экспресс-АМ6" выведен на расчетную орбиту

Космос 22 октября, 4:37 UTC+4

Отделение космического аппарата состоялось в расчетное время

МОСКВА, 22 октября. /ТАСС/. Российский спутник связи "Экспресс-АМ6", запущенный во вторник с помощью ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" с космодрома Байконур, отделился от разгонного блока "Бриз-М" и вышел на расчетную орбиту, сообщили ТАСС сегодня в пресс-службе Роскосмоса.

С Байконура совершен шестой в 2014 году запуск "Протона-М"

"Отделение космического аппарата состоялось в расчетное время", - сказали в пресс-службе.

"Протон-М" стартовал в 19:09 мск, через десять минут головная часть в составе разгонного блока "Бриз-М" и космического аппарата "Экспресс-АМ6" отделилась от ракеты.

Это шестой в этом году запуск с использованием "Протона" и второй после майской аварии этого носителя. Предыдущий успешный запуск состоялся 28 сентября: на орбиту был выведен российский спутник-ретранслятор "Луч".

Майская авария "Протона"

Стартовавший 16 мая с Байконура "Протон-М" со спутником связи "Экспресс-АМ4Р" на борту сгорел в плотных слоях атмосферы. Головная часть в составе разгонного блока "Бриз-М" и спутником не успела отделиться от ракеты, аппарат не был выведен на орбиту. Причиной аварии стало разрушение подшипника в турбонасосном агрегате рулевого двигателя третьей ступени ракеты.

О спутнике связи "Экспресс-АМ6"

"Экспресс-АМ6" создан по заказу предприятия "Космическая связь" на базе платформы тяжелого класса "Экспресс-2000" и предназначен для обеспечения широкого спектра услуг связи и вещания на территории России. Срок активного существования аппарата составляет 15 лет, а полезная нагрузка включает в себя 11 антенн, 72 транспондера различных диапазонов.

Ранее гендиректор "Космической связи" Юрий Прохоров сообщил, что предприятие планирует до 2020 года пополнить свою спутниковую группировку еще девятью аппаратами. Таким образом, она увеличится до 20 спутников."

ТАСС: Космос - Российский спутник связи "Экспресс-АМ6" выведен на расчетную орбиту

----------


## OKA

Новости не Роскосмоса :

"Япония и США будут осуществлять военное сотрудничество в космосе

Космос  22 октября, 6:41 UTC+4

Страны будут вести совместное космическое наблюдение для противодействия возможным атакам КНР

ТОКИО, 22 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Ракин/. Япония и США будут вести совместное космическое наблюдение в военных целях для противодействия возможным атакам КНР. Как сообщила сегодня газета "Асахи", такие планы отражены в обновленных основных принципах японо-американского сотрудничества по обороне, которые будут опубликованы до конца года.

"У нас вызывает большие опасения повышение возможностей китайских вооруженных сил", - приводит газета слова заместителя помощника государственного секретаря США по контролю над вооружениями, проверке и соблюдению соглашений Фрэнка Роуза. По данным чиновника, Китай уже осуществил в июле испытания противоспутниковых ракет.

"Совместное космическое наблюдение является крайне важным аспектом нашего (японо-американского) союза в условиях появления новых вызовов и угроз", - добавил Роуз.

Согласно документу, Японское аэрокосмическое агентство (ДЖАКСА) будет обязано предоставлять ВС США информацию о космических аппаратах, собранную его спутниками и радарами. В Силах самообороны Японии будет также создан специальный род войск, который будет обеспечивать взаимодействие между ДЖАКСА и американскими военными.

Объединенный центр по космическим операциям США (JspOC - Joint Space Operations Center) осуществляет исследование космических объектов в военных целях. Наблюдение ведется с помощью наземных станций, расположенных в основном в Северной Америке и в Европе, однако в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе (АТР) используемого оборудования недостаточно. Американское военное командование планирует расширить свои возможности за счет более тесного сотрудничества с Японией."

ТАСС: Космос - Япония и США будут осуществлять военное сотрудничество в космосе

Думается мне, что и космодром "Свободный"-"Восточный" тоже входит в сферу их интересов.

----------


## OKA

"Рогозин: в гендирекции космодрома Восточный срочно нужны кадровые изменения

Космос 31 октября, 9:01 UTC+3

"Я считаю, что там необходимы срочные кадровые изменения, повышение статуса гендирекции, ее компетентности", - заявил вице-премьер РФ

МОСКВА, 31 октября. /ТАСС/. В генеральной дирекции строящегося в Амурской области космодрома Восточный нужны срочные кадровые изменения. Об этом сообщил в интервью ТАСС вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.

По его словам, есть претензии к заказчику работ по космодрому - Роскосмосу. "Прежде всего, они касаются работы гендирекции космодрома. Я считаю, что там необходимы срочные кадровые изменения, повышение статуса гендирекции, ее компетентности с тем, чтобы заказчик мог контролировать ход работ у генподрядчика ("Спецстрой" - прим.ТАСС)", - пояснил вице-премьер.

Рогозин добавил, что есть замечания и к "Спецстрою". "Претензии к строителям в том, что, с нашей точки зрения, им действительно не хватает рабочих рук, чтобы обеспечить ввод всех объектов первой очереди в указанные сроки", - сказал вице-премьер. 

Строительство космодрома "Восточный"	

Тем не менее, подчеркнул Рогозин, "Спецстрою" придется обеспечить выполнение работ в соответствии с планом. "Мы не пойдем на то, чтобы соглашаться с их хитростями, когда они предлагают выделить так называемый "пусковой минимум", то есть сосредоточить усилия только на тех объектах, которые просто позарез нужны для пуска ракеты, а остальное "откладывают в долгий ящик". Мы считаем, что все, что заложено в план, должно быть реализовано в полном объеме", - подчеркнул он.

Вице-премьер уточнил, что в настоящее время отставание от графика по строительству космодрома составляет один - полтора месяца. При этом Рогозин с иронией отметил: "Боюсь, что придется бывать там регулярно. У нас приезды начальников всегда стимулируют ход работы". В частности, вице-премьер планирует посетить Восточный в конце ноября, затем - под Новый год.

Сколько будет стоить новый космодром Восточный

На строительство космодрома Восточный в Амурской области дополнительные деньги из бюджета выделять не планируется. Об этом сообщил в интервью ТАСС вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин. 

"Нет, мы не будем выходить за те ассигнования, которые предусмотрены. Все уже спланировано в бюджете, и пока каких- то разногласий у нас с Минфином нет", - сказал он, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.

Строительство космодрома Восточный началось в июле 2012 года. Как сообщалось ранее, в целом новый космодром будет стоить бюджету РФ около 300 млрд руб.

Кто будет отвечать за строительство космодрома

Первый заместитель министра строительства и ЖКХ Леонид Ставицкий будет курировать строительство космодрома Восточный от Минстроя России. Об этом сообщил в интервью ТАСС вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.

Он отметил, что для ускорения темпов строительства Восточного принято "решение перебросить туда основные силы и компетентных людей, которые раньше занимались созданием такого рода крупных объектов". "В частности, мы полагаем необходимым подключить в полный рост Минстрой России. Я предложил первого заместителя министра строительства Леонида Ставицкого назначить главным должностным лицом, которое могло бы сопровождать стройку со стороны Минстроя", - рассказал вице-премьер.

Рогозин отметил, что сейчас формируется рабочая группа, которая возьмет на себя контроль подготовки всей технической документации, работы Главгосэкспертизы, подсчетов всех необходимых коэффициентов, в том числе по уникальным работам.

"То есть борьба с этими "бумажными тиграми" должна быть завершена в ближайшие два-три месяца. Надо выйти на рутинную стабильную работу самих строителей, которую будет контролировать Минстрой по поручению правительства РФ", - добавил он.

Он напомнил, что в его первый приезд на Восточный отставание в графике строительства космодрома составляло около года. В частности, это было связано с тем, что проектная документация писалась "на коленке", а по многим объектам ее не было, отметил Рогозин. "При этом все ссылались на уникальность некоторых объектов: "мол, на них невозможно написать проектную документацию". Это самая большая лазейка для любых коррупционных схем", - добавил вице-премьер."

Полный текст интервью с вице-премьером Дмитрием Рогозиным :

ТАСС Интервью: Дмитрий РОГОЗИН: сокращения госпрограммы вооружения мы не можем себе позволить

----------


## OKA

Новости не Роскосмоса : Открытый космос Зеленого кота - Гибель туристического ракетоплана



"Гибель туристического ракетоплана  Oct. 31st, 2014 at 9:51 PM

Туристический ракетоплан Space Ship Two компании Virgin Galactic разрушился в воздухе. Суборбитальный шаттл проходил летные испытания, с включением ракетного двигателя, которое оказалось фатальным.

В Twitter компании сначала появилась запись:

Ignition! SpaceShipTwo is flying under rocket power again.

(Зажигание! SpaceShipTwo снова летит на ракетном двигателе).

И через несколько минут:

SpaceShipTwo has experienced an in-flight anomaly. Additional info and statement forthcoming.

SpaceShipTwo испытал аномалию в полете. Ждите обновлений.

Чуть позже гибель ракетоплана-красавца подтвердили официально: ...the loss of SpaceShipTwo

После этого в новостях стали появляться сообщения о груде обломков на земле и погибшем втором пилоте. От самой компании пока не поступало подтверждений и еще нет каких-либо фото-видео данных. При появлении, я сразу опубликую.

Многие СМИ пишут - один пилот погиб, второй в больнице.

Space Ship Two создавался как экспериментальный туристический ракетоплан, который сможет доставлять желающих на высоту более 100 км, что дает право считаться космонавтом. Цена билета была заявлена в $250 тыс. долл., и, к настоящему времени, компания получила более 700 предзаказов. В перспективе же Space Ship Two, и технология воздушного старта рассматривалась как основа гиперзвукового авиасообщения между континентами.




В процессе создания ракетоплана разработчики столкнулись с проблемой - работа ракетного двигателя на резине и закиси азота вызывала непредсказуемую вибрацию. И вместо заданных 100 км Space Ship Two ни разу не поднимался выше 22 км.

Сегодня тестировалась новая конструкция двигателя, которая, судя по всему, оказалась еще менее удачна.

Основатель компании Virgin Galactic Ричард Брэнсон - британец, но сама компания зарегистрирована в США, и вспоминая позавчерашнюю аварию ракеты Antares, эту неделю можно официально считать черной неделей американской частной космонавтики."



                  

Virgin Galactic SpaceShipTwo exploded at 45,000ft: One pilot dead and another critical as Richard Branson's $500m space tourism plane blows up testing new fuel over California desert* | Daily Mail Online 

Жалко пилотов . Очень интересная и перспекивная программа.

----------


## OKA

Новость не Роскосмоса: 

"МОСКВА, 1 ноя — РИА Новости. Возвращаемый космический аппарат, отправленный Китаем на орбиту спутника Земли, в субботу совершил успешную посадку на территории автономного района Внутренняя Монголия на севере КНР, сообщает агентство Синьхуа.

Это стало первой отправкой возвращаемого космического аппарата за последние 40 лет — последняя задокументированная операция такого рода была осуществлена Советским Союзом еще в 1970-е годы.

За свою восьмидневную миссию аппарат преодолел расстояние в 840 тысяч километров, облетел Луну и вернулся на Землю со скоростью примерно в 11 километров в секунду. Таким образом, напоминает агентство, КНР стала третьей страной в мире после СССР и США, запустившей возвращаемый аппарат к Луне.

Запуск испытательного аппарата стал очередным шагом в реализации Китаем программы зондирования Луны "Чанъэ", названной в честь древней китайской богини Луны. Программа включает в себя три этапа: облет вокруг спутника Земли ("Чанъэ-1" и "Чанъэ-2"), посадка на Луну ("Чанъэ-3" и "Чанъэ-4") и возвращение с Луны на Землю ("Чанъэ-5" и "Чанъэ-6"). Запущенный экспериментальный космический аппарат должен был протестировать технологии, которые будут использоваться для "Чанъэ-5".

Китайские ученые уже начали реализацию третьего этапа программы. Китай планирует в 2017 году осуществить с космодрома Вэньчан запуск спутника "Чанъэ-5", чья миссия заключается в посадке на Луну, сборе образцов лунного грунта и возвращении на Землю.

В прошлом году Китай направил на луну луноход "Юйту" ("Нефритовый заяц"). Он находился на борту посадочного модуля "Чанъэ-3" и сел в кратере Залив радуги 14 декабря. "Юйту" стал первым с 1976 года после советской "Луны-24" искусственным объектом, совершившим мягкую посадку на Луне. В задачи аппарата входило исследование геологической структуры и вещества на поверхности спутника Земли. Планировалось, что луноход будет работать три месяца. Однако, как передает Синьхуа, "Нефритовому зайцу" уже удалось передавать данные на протяжении семи лунных ночей, что составляет примерно 101 земной день.

Космическая программа Китая

Программа Китая по освоению космоса стартовала 8 октября 1956 года, когда в КНР была создана пятая академия Минобороны, занимавшаяся ракетными разработками.

Первый китайский космодром Цзюцюань был открыт 20 октября 1958 года на краю Бадань-Цзилиньской пустыни в низовьях реки Хэйхэ. В сентябре 1960 года отсюда была успешно запущена первая ракета ближнего действия советского производства, а в ноябре 1960 года состоялся успешный пуск первой ракеты, произведенной в КНР"

Китайский космический аппарат облетел Луну и вернулся на Землю | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Orbital Sciences хочет отказаться от использования двигателей на основе российских НК-33 Космос  6 ноября, 2:56 UTC+3

Они, по предварительным данным, стали причиной катастрофы ракеты-носителя Antares, произошедшей 29 октября на космодроме NASA

ВАШИНГТОН, 6 ноября. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Американская компания Orbital Sciences намерена отказаться от использования двигателей AJ26, созданных на основе российских НК-33, которые, по предварительным данным, стали причиной катастрофы ракеты-носителя Antares, произошедшей 28 октября на космодроме NASA в штате Вирджиния. Об этом говорится в распространенном в среду заявлении компании о расследовании обстоятельств аварии, в результате которой был потерян корабль Cygnus с грузом для Международной космической станции (МКС).

В нем отмечается, что, проанализировав данные телеметрии, видеозаписи катастрофы и обломки ракеты, комиссия Orbital Sciences пришла к предварительному выводу о том, что наиболее вероятной причиной взрыва на старте стал "сбой в работе турбонасоса одного из двух главных двигателей первой ступени AJ26 компании Aerojet Rocketdyne". "В результате использование этих двигателей на носителе "Антарес", вероятно, будет прекращено", - сообщила Orbital Sciences.

Компания Aerojet Rocketdyne делает двигатели AJ26, модифицируя для американской ракеты российские НК-33 производства самарского предприятия "Кузнецов". Российские специалисты отмечали, что, поскольку в конструкцию двигателя вносятся изменения, американская фирма, по сути дела, производит уже новую продукцию, нести ответственность за которую должны Aerojet Rocketdyne и ее заказчики.

НК-33 были созданы еще в 1970-е годы для советской тяжелой ракеты Н-1, которая предназначалась для лунной программы, но не прошла испытаний и так и не была использована. Несколько таких двигателей, хранившихся в запасе, несколько лет назад были закуплены Aerojet Rocketdyne для адаптации к американским носителям.

После аварии Antares на прошлой неделе пресс-служба предприятия "Кузнецов" напомнила, что AJ26 - это изделие, которое прошло существенную конструкторскую модернизацию с включением в состав двигательной установки устройства управления вектором тяги. "Это система качания камер двигателя, которая сама по себе существенно меняет специфику его функционирования. Отработка и сертификация всех новых систем осуществлялась американской стороной без привлечения специалистов ОАО "Кузнецов", - отметила пресс-служба самарского предприятия.

Перед установкой на Antares каждый такой двигатель проходит многократные контрольные проверки. В мае во время стендовых испытаний в работе одного из AJ26 произошел сбой, однако в целом Orbital Sciences подтверждала надежность этой системы, и предыдущие несколько пусков Antares, в том числе с кораблем Cygnus, прошли успешно.

В то же время - еще до аварии на космодроме в штате Вирджиния - компания приняла решение оснастить следующую версию своего носителя новой реактивной установкой. Какой именно, пока официально не сообщается. Вице-президент Orbital Sciences по связям с общественностью Бэррон Бенески на прошлой неделе пояснил в беседе с корреспондентом ТАСС, что из коммерческих соображений об этом будет объявлено позже. При этом он не подтвердил, но и не опроверг информацию о том, что Orbital Sciences выбрала для установки на модифицированных версиях своей ракеты Antares российский двигатель РД-193 научно-производственного объединения Энергомаш им. академика В.П. Глушко из подмосковных Химок.

В пресс-релизе о расследовании катастрофы также не говорится, какой двигатель будет установлен на следующей версии Antares, однако отмечается, что это будет сделано "ускоренными темпами в 2016 году". В том же году Orbital Sciences рассчитывает возобновить пуски своей модернизированной ракеты с космодрома на острове Уоллопс в Атлантическом океане, пострадавшего при аварии 28 октября. "До этого один или два запуска корабля Cygnus к МКС в 2015-2016 годах будут осуществлены с помощью носителей, отличных от Antares, - указала компания, напомнив о совместимости своего космического "грузовика" с другими ракетами.

Она также сообщила, что в программу доставки грузов экипажу орбитального комплекса придется внести "небольшие изменения". Речь идет о том, что Cygnus может взять на борт груз большей массы, чем во время своих предыдущих миссий. Orbital Sciences выразила уверенность, что это позволит ей до конца 2016 года полностью выполнить свои обязательства перед NASA.

Контракт компании с космическим ведомством США на общую сумму $1,9 млрд предусматривает еще пять "регулярных" рейсов Cygnus к МКС. Ранее успешно состоялись два запуска, последний - третий - завершился катастрофой.

Это был первый неудачный старт частного американского корабля к орбитальному комплексу. С конца прошлого года NASA использует также корабль Dragon, построенный компанией SpaceX. Он совершил уже четыре "регулярных" рейса к МКС, следующий запланирован на первую половину декабря. Грузы на станцию доставляют также российские "Прогрессы" и европейские ATV"

ТАСС: Космос - Orbital Sciences хочет отказаться от использования двигателей на основе российских НК-33

----------


## OKA

"США могут заказать у предприятий РФ дополнительное оборудование для своего сегмента МКС Космос 10 ноября, 9:55 UTC+3

КОРОЛЕВ /Московская область/, 10 ноября. /ТАСС/. NASA может заказать у российских предприятий дополнительное количество расходных материалов и оборудования для санитарно-ассенизационных систем на американском сегменте МКС, взамен утраченных в результате взрыва космической ракеты Antares и потери грузового корабля Cygnus, сообщил руководитель полетов российского сегмента МКС Владимир Соловьев.

"Американская сторона прорабатывает с нашими предприятиями, в том числе с заводом Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия", дополнительные поставки, контракты этих средств", - сказал он сегодня в подмосковном Центре управления полетами, отвечая на вопрос, не обращалось ли NASA за помощью к России после аварии ракеты Antares.

Соловьев пояснил, что практически все санитарно- гигиеническое оборудование на американском сегменте МКС - российского производства. В свое время NASA заказало у России все это оборудование и доставило на станцию.

"У нас на борту (в российском сегменте МКС) примерно такие же системы. Есть запасные расходные материалы, элементы. Мы, конечно, поделимся с американцами", - сказал Соловьев.

Кроме того, по его словам, американцы после аварии Antares вынуждены "определенным образом" пересмотреть программу проведения экспериментов на МКС. "На корабле Cygnus было много расходных материалов для экспериментальных работ, которые были утрачены", - сказал Соловьев.

По его словам, авария Antares практически не скажется на обеспечении объединенного экипажа МКС водой, пищей, кислородом. "Мы сразу после взрыва Antares посмотрели с нашими американскими коллегами все наши ресурсы - запас кислорода, воды, пищи, топлива. Всего этого хватает. Есть резерв примерно на четыре, а, может быть, даже на пять месяцев", - отметил Соловьев.

Отвечая на вопрос, не сказываются ли на работе российского ЦУПа и реализации программ МКС западные антироссийские санкции, Соловьев сказал: "Санкций мы не замечаем - у нас отечественная техника". "Взаимоотношения с коллегами самые добрые, нормальные - и с американцами, и с европейцами, и с NASA", - добавил он."

ТАСС: Космос - США могут заказать у предприятий РФ дополнительное оборудование для своего сегмента МКС

" Неужто сортир подзорвали?"  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDfGtLKiWfE  ))  
Там, по слухам, ещё много интересного оборудования отправляли.

----------


## OKA

"Россия намерена сократить долю закупаемых за рубежом спутниковых снимков до 10%   Космос  10 ноября, 16:42 UTC+3

МЧС, Минсельхоз, Рослесхоз, а также региональные органы власти "закупают данные дистанционного зондирования Земли за границей в больших объемах", заявил глава Роскосмоса

МОСКВА, 10 ноября. /ТАСС/. Доля закупаемых Россией за рубежом данных дистанционного зондирования Земли к 2015 году снизится до 10%.

Об этом сообщил на открывшейся в Москве конференции "Современные проблемы дистанционного зондирования Земли из космоса" заместитель начальника Роскосмоса Валерий Заичко.

"К следующему году мы ставим задачу снизить зависимость от закупаемых данных с зарубежных космических аппаратов дистанционного зондирования Земли. Это с учетом того, что у нас существует дефицит радиолокационной съемки", - сказал он.

По словам Заичко, в настоящее время федеральные органы исполнительной власти, такие как МЧС, Минсельхоз, Рослесхоз, а также региональные органы власти "закупают данные дистанционного зондирования Земли за границей в больших объемах"."

ТАСС: Космос - Россия намерена сократить долю закупаемых за рубежом спутниковых снимков до 10%

----------


## AC

Роскосмос просит выдать ему 2,4+ трлн руб. на новую космическую программу:
Ъ-Газета - Триллионавты из Роскосмоса
(это ИМХО без учёта затрат на военные и специальные программы по линии МО, ФСБ и ГПВ)

----------


## OKA

> Роскосмос просит выдать ему 2,4+ трлн руб. на новую космическую программу:
> Ъ-Газета - Триллионавты из Роскосмоса
> (это ИМХО без учёта затрат на военные и специальные программы по линии МО, ФСБ и ГПВ)


Ага, самое время заселять Луну, полететь на Марс, строить мегаавианосный флот и т.п.)) "Партнёры" возрадуются надрыву пупка))
А так-то да, "добро победит зло, в перспективе ")) Если дожить до того прекрасного далёко, то есть планы радужные (для нескольких тысяч причастных в темах))

 

Картинки с ВиФа . 

А пока ракеты и снаряды "партнёров"  Донбасс с Землёй ровняют.

Сегодня ESA сажать "Розетту" на комету будет. 10 лет летела к ней. Прямая трансляция : Rosetta | rendezvous with a comet 
В районе 19ч по Мск.

 

 Анимация 



Познавательное здесь :  Открытый космос Зеленого кота - Посадка на комету прямо сейчас

----------


## OKA

"Разработчик двигателя ракеты "Ангара" предлагает сделать его многоразовым  14 ноября, 10:44 UTC+3

"Спасение" двигателя после проведения пуска позволит использовать его до десяти раз


© ИТАР-ТАСС/ Алексей Филиппов

МОСКВА, 14 ноября. /ТАСС/. Подмосковное НПО "Энергомаш", разработавшее и производящее ракетный двигатель РД-191 первой ступени ракеты "Ангара", рассматривает возможность его многоразового применения.

Об этом говорится в тезисах доклада специалистов предприятия, представленном на научной конференции в Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" в Королеве.

"Эту задачу предлагается решить путем размещения двигателя в индивидуальной, негерметичной капсуле, защищающей его от повреждений и загрязнений, возникающих после отделения капсулы от первой ступени ракеты-носителя при последующем спуске в атмосфере и посадки на поверхность Земли", - говорится в тезисах.

Согласно проекту, двигатель от первой ступени "Ангары" предлагается снабдить парашютом, тепловым экраном и посадочным устройством, состоящим либо из надувной подушки, либо из двигателей мягкой посадки.

"Спасение" двигателя после проведения пуска позволит использовать его до десяти раз, поскольку при разработке РД-191 был предусмотрен десятикратный запас работоспособности его агрегатов, отмечается в тезисах доклада.

Отрицательным моментом является то, что, по расчетам специалистов, увеличение массы носителя за счет системы спасения приводит к уменьшению массы выводимого полезного груза на 2,6%, то есть при использовании ракеты "Ангара-1.2" она сможет выводить на орбиту не 3,8 тонны, а только 3,7 тонны груза."

ТАСС: Космос - Разработчик двигателя ракеты "Ангара" предлагает сделать его многоразовым

----------


## OKA

"Источник: должность генконструктора в РКК "Энергия" вскоре разделят  17 ноября, 9:46 UTC+3

МОСКВА, 17 ноября. /ТАСС/. Должность генерального конструктора по пилотируемой космонавтике в ближайшее время появится в Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" помимо поста генконструктора, который занимает Виктор Легостаев. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник на предприятии.

"Эту /новую/ должность займет заместитель генерального конструктора РКК "Энергия", исполняющий обязанности генерального директора Завода экспериментального машиностроения Сергей Романов", - уточнил собеседник агентства.

Он пояснил, что новая должность вводится для разделения участия представителей РКК "Энергия" в госкомиссии при Военно-промышленной комиссии /ВПК/, где корпорацию представит Легостаев, и космической комиссии при ВПК, место в которой займет Романов.

Романов с июля 2012 по апрель 2014 года работал в должности первого заместителя генконструктора РКК "Энергия", после чего был назначен и. о. гендиректора Завода экспериментального машиностроения и заместителем генконструктора корпорации. Легостаев работает в ПКК "Энергия" с 1989 года на должностях вице-президента, первого заместителя генконструктора и генерального конструктора."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Источник: должность генконструктора в РКК "Энергия" вскоре разделят 


"Источник: Роскосмос решил отправить новичков на испытания модернизированных "Союзов"  17 ноября, 9:58 UTC+3

Ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" не согласна с решением и считает, что тестировать новую технику должны опытные космонавты, имеющие за плечами несколько полетов

МОСКВА, 17 ноября. /ТАСС/. Экипажи очередных экспедиций на Международную космическую станцию, во время которых будут испытываться модернизированные космические корабли "Союз-МС", утвердили без согласия разработчика - Ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия", заявил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Глава Роскосмоса дал указание о выполнении решения межведомственной комиссии по назначению экипажей, с которым не был согласен представитель РКК "Энергия", - рассказал собеседник агентства.

Он пояснил, что РКК "Энергия" как разработчик и изготовитель кораблей "Союз-МС", которым в 2015 году предстоят летные испытания, предложила назначить для тестирования новой техники опытных космонавтов, имеющих за плечами несколько полетов.

Ранее в экипажи уже назначили космонавтов, готовившихся к полетам в эти сроки, то есть их пришлось бы заменить. В Центре подготовки космонавтов решили, что необходимости проводить замены нет, поскольку это повлекло бы за собой корректировку утвержденных экипажей на несколько лет вперед.

В итоге, как отметил собеседник агентства, решение межведомственной комиссии о назначении экипажей, которые сами космонавты называют "письмом трех", было подписано только начальником Центра подготовки космонавтов Юрием Лончаковым и руководителем Института медико-биологических проблем РАН Игорем Ушаковым. Мнение представителя РКК "Энергии" учтено не было, и его подписи под документом нет, сказал источник.

Вместо не имеющего опыта полетов Алексея Овчинина на первом корабле "Союз-МС" РКК "Энергия" предлагает отправить в космос Александра Калери, бывавшего на орбите пять раз и испытывавшего предыдущую модернизацию "Союза" - "Союз ТМА- М". На место командира "Союз-МС-2" корпорация предложила Павла Виноградова, трижды слетавшего в космос, а не Андрея Борисенко, на счету которого лишь один полет."

ТАСС: Космос - Источник: Роскосмос решил отправить новичков на испытания модернизированных "Союзов"

----------


## AC

> Роскосмос просит выдать ему 2,4+ трлн руб. на новую космическую программу:
> Ъ-Газета - Триллионавты из Роскосмоса
> (это ИМХО без учёта затрат на военные и специальные программы по линии МО, ФСБ и ГПВ)


А еще Роскосмос хочет свою "высокоширотную" пилотируемую орбитальную станцию:
Ъ-Газета - Русскоцентрическая орбита

----------


## FLOGGER

Уже  опровержение было, РКК, вроде. Говорят, ничего они делать не планируют, нет для этого ничего- ни денег, ни базы.  Ссылку дать не могу, т. к. не читал это в Сети, а слышал, То ли ТВ, то ли радио.

----------


## OKA

> Уже  опровержение было, РКК, вроде. Говорят, ничего они делать не планируют, нет для этого ничего- ни денег, ни базы.  Ссылку дать не могу, т. к. не читал это в Сети, а слышал, То ли ТВ, то ли радио.


Ага, в электричке , в сторону Парголово))

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 20 ноября. /ТАСС/. Премьер-министр Дмитрий Медведев подписал постановление о дирекции космодрома Восточный, сообщила пресс-служба правительства.

В соответствии с документом на правительство РФ возлагаются функции и полномочия учредителя дирекции в части назначения ее руководителя и прекращения его полномочий.

Федеральное казенное учреждение "Дирекция космодрома Восточный" создано распоряжением правительства от 28 августа 2012 года. Этим же распоряжением определены основные цели учреждения, а также установлена его численность. Дирекция находится в ведении Роскосмоса.

"В связи с тем что создание космодрома Восточный - задача особой государственной важности, принятое решение будет способствовать повышению эффективности управления дирекцией и решению основных задач по созданию космодрома Восточный", - отметили в пресс-службе правительства.

Сроки запусков с Восточного

Вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин, курирующий строительство Восточного, 18 ноября заверил, что первый запуск со строящегося космодрома будет произведен в декабре 2015 года. 

Ранее заместитель председателя правительства заявил, что установленные сроки запусков с Восточного не подлежат корректировке. Тем не менее строительство космодрома идет с отставанием от графика.

"До конца 2015 года должны подготовить стартовый и технический комплексы Восточного, город. В декабре 2015 года - первый пуск, реально два спутника будем запускать. К маю следующего года их доставят на космодром. Закончим стартовый стол - перейдем к "Ангаре", - сказал Рогозин.

Он также напомнил, что завершаются работы по подготовке пуска тяжелой ракеты-носителя "Ангара-5", намеченного на 25 декабря 2014 года."]

ТАСС: Космос - Медведев подписал постановление о дирекции космодрома Восточный 



"МОСКВА, 20 ноября. /ТАСС/. Итоговый проект российско-европейской миссии "Экзомарс" ожидает окончательного согласования со стороны Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА), сообщил ТАСС гендиректор НПО им. Лавочкина Виктор Хартов.

Как сообщалось ранее, проект "Экзомарс", соглашение по которому было подписано в прошлом году, предполагает отправку к Марсу спутника в 2016 году и ровера - в 2018-м.

"По "Экзомарсу" идет последняя сверка с нашими европейскими партнерами суммарного проекта миссии 2018 года. Преодолены технические и организационные проблемы, согласованы все проектные решения и по массогабаритным характеристикам, и по научному оборудованию. Сейчас проект проходит согласование на уровне Европейского космического агентства", - рассказал Хартов.

Он уточнил, что утверждение проекта должно состояться 2 декабря на министерской конференции стран, входящих в ЕКА.

Ранее сообщалось, что Россия представит для миссий 2016 и 2018 годов ракеты-носители "Протон-М" и некоторые научные приборы, а также создаст посадочный модуль для второй миссии - его должны разработать и построить специалисты НПО им. Лавочкина. Головным исполнителем по научной составляющей "Экзомарса" с российской стороны стал Институт космических исследований РАН.

Предполагается, что в рамках миссии 2018 года на поверхность Марса с помощью российского десантного модуля доставят посадочную платформу российской разработки и европейский марсоход массой около 300 кг. Ровер должен будет заниматься геологическими исследованиями и искать следы жизни под поверхностью планеты. Российские ученые разрабатывают для марсохода инфракрасный и нейтронный спектрометры. Посадочная платформа после спуска ровера начнет работать по программе, связанной в первую очередь с мониторингом процессом на поверхности Марса, происходящих с разным временным масштабом - сутки, сезон, год. Планируемый срок работы на поверхности - один марсианский год, что составляет около 1,8 года на Земле."

ТАСС: Космос - НПО им. Лавочкина: проект миссии "Экзомарс" находится на согласовании в Европе 


"МОСКВА, 20 ноября. /ТАСС/. Утечка газа хладон (фреон-2018), используемого в системе пожаротушения, произошла в служебном модуле "Звезда" российского сегмента Международной космической станции, сообщает официальный блог NASA.

"Космонавты Самокутяев и Серова приняли меры по очистке российского сегмента от хладона системой кондиционирования воздуха", - сообщили в космическом агентстве.

В представительстве NASA в российском Центре управления полетами сообщили, что не располагают конкретными данными по этой ситуации, но знают, что сейчас российская сторона проводит совещание по данному происшествию.

В Центре управления полетами пока не смогли прокомментировать ТАСС этот инцидент. Согласно публикации NASA, в атмосферу станции попало около 100 г вещества, что привело к концентрации газа в 117 мг на кубический метр. Опасным для здоровья газ становится при концентрации свыше 150 мг на кубометр.

Хладон - негорючий газ, который при соприкосновении с пламенем разлагается с образованием токсичных продуктов."

ТАСС: Космос - NASA: на российском сегменте МКС произошла утечка хладона

----------


## OKA

Флуктуации в пространстве "Свободный"-"Восточный"  : 

"СМИ: арестован главный инженер космодрома "Восточный" 01:58 21.11.2014 

Сейчас следователи проверяют все фирмы, привлекавшиеся к проектированию "Восточного", ищут случаи фиктивных контрактов с организациями.

Вид на строительную площадку стартового стола космодрома Восточный. Архивное фото

МОСКВА, 21 ноя — РИА Новости. Главный инженер проекта по оснащению космодрома "Восточный" 31-го Государственного проектного института специального строительства Сергей Островский арестован по делу о хищениях при строительстве космодрома, пишет в пятницу газета "Известия" со ссылкой на источник в ГПИСС.

Генерал арестован по обвинению в растрате при строительстве космодрома

Ранее по делу о хищениях при строительстве космодрома был арестован экс-глава ФГУП "ГУСС "Дальспецстрой" Юрий Хризман.

Новый российский космодром "Восточный" строится вблизи поселка Углегорск в Приамурье. Первый пуск ракеты-носителя с этого космодрома планируется в 2015 году, первый запуск пилотируемого космического корабля — в 2018 году.

Рогозин: космодром "Восточный" заработает в срок - в декабре 2015 г

"Островский допрашивался несколько раз в Следственном комитете по работам, выполненным по "Восточному"… После одного из таких допросов он был задержан. В самом институте следственных мероприятий не было. Насколько нам известно, следователей в подробностях интересовали компании, привлекавшиеся для выполнения проектных работ по "Восточному"", — цитирует газета источник в ГПИСС.

Издание со ссылкой на знакомый с ходом дела источник в Роскосмосе добавляет, что следователи проверяют все фирмы, привлекавшиеся к проектированию "Восточного", "ищут случаи фиктивных контрактов с организациями". В СКР от официальных комментариев воздержались."

СМИ: арестован главный инженер космодрома "Восточный" | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Рогозин назвал МКС бесперспективной для России  25 Ноября - 9:58 / Категория: МКС

На вчерашнем совещании в Байконуре вице-премьер России Дмитрий Рогозин, курирующий отечественную космическую отрасль, еще раз подтвердил курс нашей страны на создание собственной орбитальной станции.

По словам Рогозина, проект Международной космической станции для России является уже пройденным, и необходимо думать о том, чтобы создать собственную орбитальную станцию. При этом вице-премьер заметил, что вопрос развития отечественной космонавтики отныне будет решаться не только отраслевыми, но также и политическими соображениями.

Глава Роскосмоса Олег Остапенко, который также присутствовал на совещании, заявил, что у российской космической отрасли есть необходимый технический задел на то, чтобы создать собственную орбитальную станцию. При этом глава ведомства не уточнил, когда именно будет создана данная станция.

Ранее представители российской космической отрасли опровергали появившуюся в СМИ информацию о том, что страна, якобы, готовится ввести в эксплуатацию  к 2019 году собственный орбитальный комплекс. Подобные планы, как заявили в ведомстве, действительно имеются, но в куда более долгосрочной перспективе."

МКС бесперспективна, курс на создание отечественной орбитальной станции 

"Вот это поворот" )) 

Давно пора сбагрить эту платформу на баланс НАСА и ЕСА . Клепать свои спутники и автоматические аппараты на собственной и китайской эл.базе без "хитрых" закладок и на собственной ОС. Параллельно переосмыслив необходимость нахождения обитаемой платформы на околоземной орбите. Выработав концепцию можно смело приступать к построению орбитального комплекса , уже без необходимости быть "впереди планеты всей", "догнать и перегнать" и т.п. Под конкретные практические задачи- прежде всего производственные, военные и исcледовательские. Китайцам собственная станция пригодилась для подтверждения статуса сверхдержавы и изолированности своих исследований от чужих глаз. Но хищные когти американских империалистов протянулись и к ней в "Гравитации" ))

Поэтому сначала надо эти ручонки поотбивать вдоль своих границ, а дальше можно и базы на Луне строить . С "Луноходами-М" и всякими хитрыми военно-промышленными устройствами))

----------


## Avia M

"Хитрую" закладку можно получить и от Китайских товарищей. Политика...  
Начало 80-х, Советско-Китайская граница, номер один. Развитие по спирали...
Строительство баз на Луне, ведём паралельно с охраной границ. Буржуины сами разбегутся... :Smile:

----------


## AC

> "Вот это поворот" )) 
> 
> Давно пора сбагрить эту платформу на баланс НАСА и ЕСА . Клепать свои спутники и автоматические аппараты на собственной и китайской эл.базе без "хитрых" закладок и на собственной ОС.))


"Клепать свои спутники" у нас получается не очень, увы... Типа семь "Меридианов" запускаем, из них четыре (или три? -- не очень понятно пока) работают... Вот это и есть наш КПД. Про сложные аппараты я уже вообще молчу... 




> Параллельно переосмыслив необходимость нахождения обитаемой платформы на околоземной орбите. Выработав концепцию можно смело приступать к построению орбитального комплекса , уже без необходимости быть "впереди планеты всей", "догнать и перегнать" и т.п. ...


Да проект этой станции "высокоширотной" (ВШС) уже есть с планом-графиком сборки по годам и т.п. Вопрос: зачем?  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> "Клепать свои спутники" у нас получается не очень, увы... Типа семь "Меридианов" запускаем, из них четыре (или три? -- не очень понятно пока) работают... Вот это и есть наш КПД. Про сложные аппараты я уже вообще молчу... 
> 
> Да проект этой станции "высокоширотной" (ВШС) уже есть с планом-графиком сборки по годам и т.п. Вопрос: зачем?


Да пусть будет))) Сначала длинные когтистые ручОнки поотбивать надоть))

----------


## OKA

> "Хитрую" закладку можно получить и от Китайских товарищей. Политика...  
> Начало 80-х, Советско-Китайская граница, номер один. Развитие по спирали...
> Строительство баз на Луне, ведём паралельно с охраной границ. Буржуины сами разбегутся...



Хе-хе)) Заполучили закладок от буржуинов столько , что китайские - просто минимальная разведскромность)) Вспомним разгром австралийской мегаэскадрильи в войне на Корейском полуострове силами дивизии Кожедуба, без доклада в "объединённый" штаб.

Российская Федерация является на сегодняшний день ЕДИНСТВЕННЫМ дееспособным на планете Земля государством, которое имеет общие границы со ВСЕМИ крупными государственными образованиями, типа США, Китая, ЕС, Южными республиками (не считая Северной природы-нашей матери) )). 

Сами не разбегутся))

----------


## AC

> Да пусть будет))) Сначала длинные когтистые ручОнки поотбивать надоть))


От чего ручонки то? Ведь вместе дешевле любую станцию строить... Для этого МКС и затевалась. А сейчас у нас ни денег..., ни ручонок..., все в другое уходит...  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> От чего ручонки то? ...


От кого ручонки вдоль границ РФ? Да неужто не в курсе))  Это если в контексте поста Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

----------


## OKA

> ... Ведь вместе дешевле любую станцию строить... Для этого МКС и затевалась. А сейчас у нас ни денег..., ни ручонок..., все в другое уходит...


Ай, что уж мне со знатоками-то в дискуссии вступать)) "МКС" не затевалась как международная- это вынужденный прогиб под обстоятельства. Читаем про "перестройка", "балалайка", "Мир-2", "Альфа" и пр.например)) 

"«Мир-2» — проект советской, а позже российской орбитальной станции четвёртого поколения. Исходное название — «Салют-9» (ДОС-8).

Базовый блок станции начали изготавливать в середине 1980-х годов как замену базовому блоку станции «Мир-1» в случае аварии последнего. Испытания новой мощной ракеты-носителя «Энергия» позволили значительно увеличить закладываемые размеры станции. 14 декабря 1987 года новый проект утвердил директор НПО «Энергия» Юрий Семёнов[1].

В состав станции должны были войти следующие элементы[1]:

    орбитальный док (масса — 90 тонн, вывод на орбиту ракетой «Энергия»)
    базовый блок
    фермы и панели солнечных батарей
    служебный
    биотехнологический
    технологический
    первый и второй исследовательский модули.

В январе 1988 года, в связи с наступлением эпохи гласности, информация о проектируемой станции впервые появилась в печати. Но в 1989 году все работы по ней были заморожены. К 1991 году стало окончательно ясно, что рассчитывать на использование ракеты «Энергия» ввиду высокой стоимости постройки невозможно.

К тому же финансирование отечественной космонавтики неуклонно сокращалось. Из-за этого план создания станции был пересмотрен. Вновь изготавливаемые модули «Мира-2» должны были постепенно замещать старые в составе действующей станции «Мир-1». Полный монтаж станции в этом случае должен был быть закончен в 2000 году. Однако 24 ноября 1992 года совет главных конструкторов вновь пересмотрел проект. Основой станции должна была стать ферма, конструктивно схожая с уже испытанными в космосе мачтами «Рапана» и «Софора». На одном конце этой фермы размещались бы солнечные концентраторы, на другом — солнечные батареи. К центральной части фермы «сверху» и «снизу» планировалось пристыковать не менее 5-6 больших модулей и ряд вспомогательных. В этой компоновке несложно увидеть влияние неосуществлённых американских станций «Фридом» и «Фред».

Отсутствие финансирования и политическая ориентация на сближение с Западом помешала воплотить эти замыслы в жизнь. Россия в 1993 году сконцентрировала свои усилия на создании собственного сегмента Международной космической станции, в состав которой и вошёл разрабатывавшийся первоначально для «Мира-2» базовый блок, получивший название «Звезда»[1]."  

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B8%D1%80-2


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...86%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## AC

> Ай, что уж мне со знатоками-то в дискуссии вступать)) "МКС" не затевалась как международная- это вынужденный прогиб под обстоятельства. Читаем про "перестройка", "балалайка", "Мир-2", "Альфа" и пр.например)) 
> 
> "«Мир-2» — проект советской, а позже российской орбитальной станции четвёртого поколения. Исходное название — «Салют-9» (ДОС-8)...


И чего?... Ну был проект "Салют-9", а потом была МКС для всех...
И какие тут "прогибы" или противоречия? Ну, когда большУю (станцию) и вместе -- оно всяко дешевле...
А теперь они ВШС эту хотят сами собирать, но там ни от "Салютов", ни от нынешней МКС вообще ничего нет -- все инновационное.
А это за большие налоговые (и в том числе и за мои) деньги... А зачем оно им?
А понимают ли они вообще, почему прежде (и не Хрущевым, и не Брежневым, и не ЦК КПСС) предельной была выбрана орбита с наклонением 51-52 град.?
А понимают ли они сколько будет весить и стоить станция с орбитой в 67 град.?
Так зачем это всё???  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да проект этой станции "высокоширотной" (ВШС) уже есть с планом-графиком сборки по годам и т.п. Вопрос: зачем?


 Насчет плана-графика не знаю, но вот такое тоже читал: "Однако чуть позже источник агентства «Интерфакс» в Роскосмосе опроверг данные «Коммерсанта» о создании национальной орбитальной станции. По его словам, в проекте Федеральной космической программы на 2017-2019 год такого пункта нет. «Это нереализуемо ни технически, ни финансово», — подчеркнул собеседник «Интерфакса».

----------


## AC

> Насчет плана-графика не знаю, но вот такое тоже читал: "Однако чуть позже источник агентства «Интерфакс» в Роскосмосе опроверг данные «Коммерсанта» о создании национальной орбитальной станции. По его словам, в проекте Федеральной космической программы на 2017-2019 год такого пункта нет. «Это нереализуемо ни технически, ни финансово», — подчеркнул собеседник «Интерфакса».


Да никто и не писал, что оно есть "в проекте Федеральной космической программы на 2017-2019 год", как раз там то его и нет.
Но проект ВШС есть... И суть совещания -- типа, готовность его подать "к столу". А если "стол"=Кремль утвердит, то в ФКП его включат сразу же.

----------


## FLOGGER

*AC*, это, заметьте, не мое утверждение. Это слова такого же "источника", как и любого другого. Это одна из точек зрения, причем, на мой взгляд, трезвая. Ну, а то, что, если прикажут. то будут делать - это мне и так понятно. Другой разговор - в цене "цены вопроса".

----------


## AC

> *AC*, это, заметьте, не мое утверждение. Это слова такого же "источника", как и любого другого. Это одна из точек зрения, причем, на мой взгляд, трезвая. Ну, а то, что, если прикажут. то будут делать - это мне и так понятно. Другой разговор - в цене "цены вопроса".


А это не "утверждение", это, можно сказать, факт, так как проект ФКП тоже лежит у меня на столе.
Что же касается ВШС, состоящей (в конфигурации конца 2020-х годов) из УММ, ОКА-Т-2, ЭМ,  НЖМ, МС и ПТК НП, то я просто не смог бы это выдумать сам -- фантазии бы не хватило...  :Rolleyes: 
По плану (от ноября сего года) по этому варианту -- 166 запусков РН в 2014-2030 гг. в интересах обеспечения этой станции, которая будет интегрирована и в отработку Лунной программы.

----------


## AC

> ...Что же касается ВШС, состоящей (в конфигурации конца 2020-х годов) из УММ, ОКА-Т-2, ЭМ,  НЖМ, МС и ПТК НП, то я просто не смог бы это выдумать сам -- фантазии бы не хватило...


Ну и художник сам бы не смог это выдумать, естественно (в начальной конфигурации)...  :Rolleyes: 

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2612375

----------


## FLOGGER

> .Что же касается ВШС, состоящей (в конфигурации конца 2020-х годов) из УММ, ОКА-Т-2, ЭМ,  НЖМ, МС и ПТК НП, то я просто не смог бы это выдумать сам -- фантазии бы не хватило...


Ну, я думаю, нарисовать проект КС у нас спецов хватает.



> По плану (от ноября сего года) по этому варианту -- 166 запусков РН в 2014-2030 гг. в интересах обеспечения этой станции, которая будет интегрирована и в отработку Лунной программы.


Это, грубо говоря, по 10 запусков в год только для создания  и обеспечения КС. Каждый месяц с небольшим. Мне кажется, это малореально. Хотя, может, я и ошибаюсь.

----------


## OKA

"Госкомиссия поручила Центру Хруничева доложить о новых сроках запуска "Протона"  26 ноября, 13:26 UTC+3

Запуск ракеты с европейским спутником связи Astra-2G был отложен из-за неисправности разгонного блока

МОСКВА, 26 ноября. /ТАСС/. Завершилось заседание государственной комиссии, созванной на космодроме Байконур после того, как был отложен запуск ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" с европейским спутником связи Astra-2G.

Роскосмос: запуск "Протона" со спутником Astra-2G возможен не раньше середины декабря

"Комиссия поручила Центру им.Хруничева в ближайшее время доложить о сроках, требующихся для замены комплекса командных приборов разгонного блока "Бриз-М", и определить новое время старта ракеты", - сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе Роскосмоса.

Заседание прошло под председательством начальника управления Роскосмоса на Байконуре Анатолия Белоконя.

В четверг, 27 ноября, "Протон-М" будет снят со стартового комплекса. "Подготовительные работы начнутся в 08:00 мск, непосредственные работы по снятию "Протона" начнутся в 13:00 мск", - уточнили в Роскосмосе."

ТАСС: Космос - Госкомиссия поручила Центру Хруничева доложить о новых сроках запуска "Протона" 

ТАСС Инфографика: Ракета-носитель «Протон-М» и разгонный блок «Бриз-М» 

"МОСКВА, 26 ноября. /ТАСС/. Подготовка к запуску космического аппарата "Ресурс-П2" с космодрома Байконур идет по графику, сообщили сегодня ТАСС в пресс- службе Роскосмоса.

"Все работы ведутся в соответствии с графиком. Сегодня специалисты ОАО "РКЦ "Прогресс" проводят электропроверки систем и коммуникаций космического аппарата", - сказали в ведомстве...

Запуск спутника "Ресурс-П2" запланирован на вечер 26 декабря с 31-й площадки Байконура. Аппарат предназначен для высокодетального, детального широкополосного и гиперспектрального оптико-электронного наблюдения поверхности Земли. Кроме того, на "Ресурсе-П" установлены аппаратура автоматической идентификации судов и научная аппаратура "Нуклон".

Как сообщалось ранее, сейчас изготавливается "Ресурс-П3" - его запуск намечен на четвертый квартал 2015 года. Запуск аппаратов "Ресурс-П4" и "Ресурс-П5" предварительно запланирован на 2016 и 2017 годы, причем, как ожидается, они будут состоять полностью из отечественных компонентов."

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос: подготовка к запуску спутника "Ресурс-П" с Байконура идет по графику

----------


## AC

> Это, грубо говоря, по 10 запусков в год только для создания  и обеспечения КС. Каждый месяц с небольшим. Мне кажется, это малореально. Хотя, может, я и ошибаюсь.


Мне это всё вообще кажется малонужным, но у нас решения принимаются там, где принимаются...  :Cool: 
А запуски все расписаны там, естественно, по годам и по нагрузкам, но это уже лирика...  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> ТАСС Инфографика: Ракета-носитель «Протон-М» и разгонный блок «Бриз-М»


Интересно, что в этой "инфографике" полезная нагрузка кроме указания веса в тоннах, расписана еще и в автомобилях! Видимо, для полных идиотов.

----------


## OKA

> И чего?... Ну был проект "Салют-9", а потом была МКС для всех...
> И какие тут "прогибы" или противоречия? Ну, когда большУю (станцию) и вместе -- оно всяко дешевле...
> А теперь они ВШС эту хотят сами собирать, но там ни от "Салютов", ни от нынешней МКС вообще ничего нет -- все инновационное.
> А это за большие налоговые (и в том числе и за мои) деньги... А зачем оно им?
> А понимают ли они вообще, почему прежде (и не Хрущевым, и не Брежневым, и не ЦК КПСС) предельной была выбрана орбита с наклонением 51-52 град.?
> А понимают ли они сколько будет весить и стоить станция с орбитой в 67 град.?
> Так зачем это всё???


Ну про "И чего? ",  "в месте" это понятно)),  "И какие тут "прогибы" или противоречия?"- типа русским языком написано (для умеющих читать, ессно,  посты и линки)). 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B8%D1%80-2 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...86%D0%B8%D1%8F 

 Про "зачем всё это?" - это старые вопли демшизы, которой пармезану не хватает, чтоб вскричать по-креаклиному)) 

Кризис и в этой отрасли очевиден. Сколько не переназначай "эффективных манагерофф", "всё в музыканты не годятся" )) 

Позитивные предложения может быть  сформулированы?

----------


## AC

> Ну про "И чего? ",  "в месте" это понятно)),  "И какие тут "прогибы" или противоречия?"- типа русским языком написано (для умеющих читать, ессно,  посты и линки)). 
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B8%D1%80-2 
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...86%D0%B8%D1%8F


Русским языком про "прогибы" и противоречия я там не нашёл ничего, к тому же я знаком с советской пилотируемой программой лучше "википедии"... Что я оттуда должен выявить?




> Про "зачем всё это?" - это старые вопли демшизы, которой пармезану не хватает, чтоб вскричать по-креаклиному))


При чём тут демшиза и пармезан?.. Вы на вопрос не отвечаете: зачем всё это?




> Кризис и в этой отрасли очевиден. Сколько не переназначай "эффективных манагерофф", "всё в музыканты не годятся" )) 
> Позитивные предложения может быть  сформулированы?


Позитивные предложения сводятся к тому, чтобы не заниматься ерундистикой и мегапроектами, а начинать наводить порядок в малом: довести до ума нормальный ГЛОНАСС, сделать номальную низкоорбитальную военную группировку, попытаться сделать нормальные спутники современной связи (МКС этому никак не мешает), а потом уже "выть" на Луну и Марс (если оно вообще надо кому-то), поскольку там на порядки более сложные технические и технологические проблемы...
Это как на флоте. А флот, худо бедно, но к этому пришёл: не с авианосцев развитие сейчас опять, а с корветов, будут корветы -- а потом будет и всё остальное...

----------


## OKA

> Русским языком про "прогибы" и противоречия я там не нашёл ничего, к тому же я знаком с советской пилотируемой программой лучше "википедии"...
> 
> Что я оттуда должен выявить?
> 
> При чём тут демшиза и пармезан?.. Вы на вопрос не отвечаете: зачем всё это?
> 
> Позитивные предложения сводятся к тому, чтобы не заниматься ерундистикой и мегапроектами, а начинать наводить порядок в малом: довести до ума нормальный ГЛОНАСС, сделать номальную низкоорбитальную военную группировку, попытаться сделать нормальные спутники современной связи (МКС этому никак не мешает), а потом уже "выть" на Луну и Марс (если оно вообще надо кому-то), поскольку там на порядки более сложные технические и технологические проблемы...
> Это как на флоте. А флот, худо бедно, но к этому пришёл: не с авианосцев развитие сейчас опять, а с корветов, будут корветы -- а потом будет и всё остальное...


Ну три разА обращаться контекстово к форумчанину "АС" прочесть ,при желании, и , возможно поискать по линкам  достоверную информацию на тему 
Советских орбитальных станций- малопродуктивно, судя по сообщениям.

Про "что должен выявить" , а тем более кого, речь не шла, "простихоспаде"))

Причём тут "демшиза" и "пармезан" ? - так у Вас с этим всё вроде нормально)) 

"Вы на вопрос не отвечаете: зачем всё это?" - такие вопросы в л.с.))

"Позитивные предложения" сводятся к малому- к тем кто плохо занимался ГЛОНАССОМ (Мистралем и пр. бюджетами) применить некие формы ответственности за содеянное. Вдруг пригодится ? Для начала, например.




"Госдепартамент ввел запрет на поставки в Россию радиационно стойких компонентов, используемых в приборах для регистрации излучения.

МОСКВА, 27 ноября. /ТАСС/. Госдепартамент США препятствует реализации международного проекта по созданию орбитальной обсерватории "Спектр-УФ". Об этом сообщает газета "Известия" со ссылкой на директора Института астрономии РАН Бориса Шустова. 

Ученый пояснил, что американское внешнеполитическое ведомство ввело запрет на поставки в Россию радиационно стойких компонентов, используемых в приборах для регистрации излучения. Этот запрет затронул контракт на производство приемников излучения, который российская сторона заключила с британской фирмой E2V.

"Англичане делают приемник излучения сами, но электронную "обвязку" из радиационно стойких комплектующих создают с использованием американских деталей, - пояснил Шустов "Известиям". - Разрешения на экспорт этих деталей в Россию они получить не смогли". "Англичане нас уверяют, что необходимые детали смогут сделать сами, но попросили разрешения продлить срок действия контракта на 1,5 года", - добавил директор Института астрономии.

"Спектр-УФ" ("Всемирная космическая обсерватория - Ультрафиолет") - возглавляемый Россией проект, в котором также участвуют зарубежные страны, в том числе Испания и Германия. Как пишут "Известия", ранее запуск обсерватории планировалось осуществить в 2016 году, но теперь Шустов прогнозирует его перенос на 2020 год."

http://itar-tass.com/kosmos/1605565



"РАН: ученые могут отправить станцию "Луна-25" в кратер Богуславского  

Инженеры предусмотрели особую конструкцию аппарата

МОСКВА, 27 ноября. /ТАСС/. Первая за многие годы российская лунная станция "Луна-25" может сесть в кратере Богуславского - это одно из мест, отвечающих требованиям российских ученых, сообщил директор Института космических исследований РАН Лев Зеленый.

Миссия первой автоматической межпланетной станции "Луны-25" (российский лунный проект "Луна-Глоб") запланирована на 2017 год, в 2018 году должна стартовать орбитальная "Луна-26", а в 2019-м - "Луна-27", которая должна совершить посадку на естественный спутник Земли. Между тем, летом завлялось, что "Луна-Глоб" стартует в 2019 году, а запуск двух следующих станций по проекту "Луна-Ресурс" намечался на 2021 и 2023 годы.

"Мы начинаем работать над местом посадки. Геологи, химики выбирают это место. Требования следующие: это место должно быть интересно с точки зрения геологии, поиска воды, оно должно быть плоское, потому что мы не можем сесть на склон горы - аппарат перевернется. Оно должно быть таким, чтобы была видна Земля и Солнце. Одна из таких областей вблизи Южного полюса (Луны) - это кратер Богуславского", - рассказал Зеленый, выступая в Московском планетарии. Он назвал кратер Богуславского очень интересным и многообещающим местом для посадки.

По словам Зеленого, в связи с планом посадить станцию в кратер, инженеры предусмотрели особую конструкцию аппарата. "Солнечные панели у него находятся не сверху, как у обычных посадочных аппаратов, а с боков, потому что Солнце ходит вокруг аппарата. Ему придется трудно, потому что долгое время придется находиться в темных условиях", - пояснил ученый.

Он также отметил, что на "Луне-25" будет установлено небольшое устройство для забора грунта, которое "наскребет вещество с поверхности Луны и проанализирует состав бортовым приборным комплексом". В результате миссии "Луна-28", рассказал Зеленый, ученые смогут получить лунный грунт "с глубины". Отправка этой станции, как сообщалось в октябре, намечена на 2023-2025 годы.

Последняя советская лунная миссия была отправлена в 1976 году. Тогда аппарат "Луна-24" совершил мягкую посадку, взял пробы грунта и вернул их на Землю."

http://itar-tass.com/kosmos/1607167


Хе-хе. На деревянных микросхемах, стойких к радиации))



"На космодроме Плесецк завершена сборка ракеты "Союз" для запуска спутника "Глонасс-К"  Космос  27 ноября, 13:48 UTC+3

Пуск ракеты-носителя запланирован на 1 декабря ориентировочно в 00:52 мск

МОСКВА, 27 ноября. /ТАСС/. Сборка ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" с навигационным космическим аппаратом нового поколения "Глонасс-К" завершена на космодроме Плесецк. Об этом сообщил ТАСС представитель Минобороны РФ по Войскам воздушно-космической обороны полковник Алексей Золотухин.

"Боевой расчет космодрома завершил сборку космической головной части, состоящей из разгонного блока "Фрегат" и космического аппарата "Глонасс-К", и ее стыковку с ракетой-носителем "Союз-2.1б", - сказал полковник. Он пояснил, что специалисты космодрома протестировали в автономном режиме баки для горючего, бортовые датчики, двигательные установки, систему управления и провели комплексные испытания ракеты-носителя.

Ракета в полностью собранном виде находится на транспортно-установочном агрегате в монтажно-испытательном корпусе технического комплекса площадки номер 43 космодрома Плесецк, где личный состав боевого расчета осуществляет круглосуточный контроль температуры и давления космической головной части, сказал представитель Минобороны РФ.

"Решение о дате вывоза "Союз-2.1б" на стартовый комплекс будет принято 27 ноября на заседании государственной комиссии по проведению летных испытаний космических систем и комплексов двойного назначения", - информировал он.

Ранее пресс-служба Роскосмоса сообщила ТАСС, что пуск "Союз-2.1б" с космодрома Плесецк запланирован на 1 декабря ориентировочно в 00:52 мск"

http://itar-tass.com/kosmos/1606696 

"МОСКВА, 27 ноября. /ТАСС/. Государственная комиссия утвердила дату вывоза ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" с космическим аппаратом "Глонасс-К" на стартовый комплекс космодрома Плесецк. Об этом сообщил ТАСС представитель Минобороны РФ по Войскам воздушно-космической обороны полковник Алексей Золотухин. "Вывоз ракеты космического назначения "Союз-2.1б" на стартовый комплекс будет осуществлен 28 ноября 2014 года", - сказал он.

Такое решение, уточнил Золотухин, было принято на заседании госкомиссии по проведению летных испытаний космических систем и комплексов двойного назначения, которое прошло в штабе Войск воздушно-космической обороны. Сам старт запланирован на 1 декабря этого года.

"В настоящее время на техническом комплексе площадки № 43 космодрома проводятся заключительные операции перед транспортировкой ракеты космического назначения на стартовый комплекс. Личный состав боевого расчета космодрома осуществляет круглосуточный контроль температуры, чистоты подаваемого воздуха и расхода избыточного давления в подобтекательном пространстве ракеты космического назначения, проводит подготовку стартового комплекса к проведению предстоящих электрических и пневмоиспытаний ракеты-носителя и заправки ее компонентами ракетных топлив", - сказал Золотухин."

http://itar-tass.com/kosmos/1607874

----------


## OKA

"Российские лунные станции будут работать на плутонии   27 ноября, 12:52 UTC+3

Возможность использования изотопных источников энергии является большим преимуществом РФ перед Европой и США, заявил директор ИКИ РАН Лев Зеленый

МОСКВА, 27 ноября. /ТАСС/. Российские лунные посадочные станции в будущем будут использовать в качестве источника электроэнергии не только солнечные батареи, но и плутоний, заявил директор Института космических исследований РАН Лев Зеленый.

"С оружейным плутонием... Я очень большой сторонник использовать его, и во всех наших лунных станциях будет использоваться изотопный источник излучения. Нам не хватит солнечной энергии", - сказал Зеленый, выступая в Московском планетарии.

По его словам, атомным "аккумулятором" планируется оснастить космические аппараты "Луна-25" и "Луна-27", которым предстоит посадка на полюсах Луны.

Российский плутоний, напомнил Зеленый, использовался на борту китайского лунохода "Нефритовый заяц". Возможность использования изотопных источников энергии, считает ученый, является большим преимуществом России перед Европой и США, для которых характерна "какая-то странная боязнь всех ионизирующих излучений"."

ТАСС: Космос - Российские лунные станции будут работать на плутонии 

"И ето правильно!" )) Плутоний-наше всё))

----------


## OKA

"Роскосмос пообещал учитывать мнение общественности Якутии по вопросу запусков с Восточного   2 декабря, 17:22 UTC+3

В трех районах республики завершены общественные слушания по определению территорий падения отделяемых частей ракетоносителей

ЯКУТСК, 2 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Сусанна Рожина/. Вопрос о подписании соглашения с правительством Якутии насчет запусков с космодрома Восточный, в результате которых в регионе будут падать отделяемые части ракет, будет решен после экспертизы, намеченной на апрель-май 2015 года. Мнение общественности региона будет учитываться при решении вопроса, сообщил корр. ТАСС замначальника отдела создания новых трасс запуска и районов падения отделяющихся частей ракет-носителей Роскосмоса Олег Дмитриев.

"В трех районах республики завершены общественные слушания по определению территорий падения отделяемых частей ракетоносителей. На январь-февраль намечены общественные слушания в еще одном районе республики - Жиганском. После этого, ориентировочно, в апреле-мае Росприроднадзор проведет независимую госэкспертизу, по итогам которого будет решен вопрос о подписании соглашения с правительством региона", - рассказал Дмитриев.

Ранее глава Якутии Егор Борисов заявил, что не подпишет соглашения с Роскосмосом об определении Якутии территорией падения отделяемых частей ракет без заключения независимой госэкспертизы.

По словам представителей Роскосмоса, большинство жителей республики положительно оценивают деятельность ведомства и готовы к сотрудничеству. "80% вопросов снимутся после первых запусков", - уверен Дмитриев.

"Тем более мы подписали соглашение о сотрудничестве с Вилюйским районом", - отметил он. Согласно этому документу Роскосмос будет лоббировать вопрос строительства медцентра в Вилюйске, построит складскую базу на территории района, обеспечит Второй Кулятский наслег вездеходной техникой и привлечет местное население для поисков отделяемых частей ракет.

"Большинство жителей готовы с нами сотрудничать", - заявил Дмитриев.

Также Роскосмос удовлетворил просьбу жителей Вилюйского района и сместил район падения еще на четыре километра. "Ранее район падения был удален на 13 км от Второго Кулятского наслега, теперь же мы удалили еще на четыре и сейчас от находится в 17 км от ближайшего населенного пункта", - сказал он, добавив, что это более чем безопасное расстояние.

Первые пуски с космодрома Восточный запланированы на конец 2015 года."

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос пообещал учитывать мнение общественности Якутии по вопросу запусков с Восточного 

Плесецк и гептил, гептил и Плесецк... 

http://www.rg.ru/2013/11/12/reg-szfo/otrava.html

----------


## AC

> "Роскосмос пообещал учитывать мнение общественности Якутии по вопросу запусков с Восточного...


Я что-то не очень понял... А что они собрались запускать с Восточного через Якутию???!!!  :Confused: 
http://befocus.ru/images/stories/201...murskobl_1.jpg

----------


## OKA

> Я что-то не очень понял... А что они собрались запускать с Восточного через Якутию???!!! 
> http://befocus.ru/images/stories/201...murskobl_1.jpg


Наверное собрались чем-нибудь выпилить гору Шайен )) 



Бункер NORAD , Cтроительство бункера и выживание 

Увидел такиe схемки : 



Lenta.ru: Россия: Первый запуск с космодрома "Восточный" состоится в 2015 году



http://www.federalspace.ru/255/

----------


## AC

> Наверное собрались чем-нибудь выпилить гору Шайен )) 
> Увидел такиe схемки :


Понятно, что если о Якутии речь зашла, то схемки далжны быть именно такими... Но зачем же пускать с Амура на 98 град.?.. Почему не с Плесецка???

----------


## OKA

> Понятно, что если о Якутии речь зашла, то схемки далжны быть именно такими... Но зачем же пускать с Амура на 98 град.?.. Почему не с Плесецка???


Получить интересный ответ на интересный вопрос можно набрав телефон с известного сайта Роскосмоса, например)) И здесь запостить, дословно. Наверняка будет масса позитивных эмоций-контора вроде солидная)) 

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|


"В Гвианском космическом центре продолжается подготовка к пуску российской ракеты-носителя «Союз-СТ» 03.12.2014 18:42

В Гвианском космическом центре (Французская Гвиана) в соответствии с графиком работ продолжается подготовка к пуску ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-СТ-Б» с разгонным блоком (РБ) «Фрегат-МТ» и космическими аппаратами (КА) «О3Б».
Накануне специалисты ОАО «РКЦ «Прогресс» выполнили стыковку блока III ступени с пакетом ракеты-носителя. Специалисты НПО им. С. А.Лавочкина и ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» провели заправку баков разгонного блока «Фрегат-МТ» компонентами ракетного топлива и сжатыми газами, а расчёты ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» выполнили подготовку систем и агрегатов комплекта технологического оборудования стартового комплекса для приёма ракеты-носителя.
Пуск РН «Союз-СТ-Б» с РБ «Фрегат-МТ» и КА «О3Б» запланирован на 21:37 мск 18 декабря с.г.

О программе «Союз в Гвианском космическом центре»

Проект «Союз в ГКЦ» осуществляется на основе Межправительственного соглашения между Россией и Францией, подписанного в ноябре 2003 года. Роскосмос отвечает за выполнение программы «Союз в ГКЦ» с российской стороны и координирует работы с отечественными предприятиями ракетно-космической отрасли, задействованными в программе (ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ», ОАО «РКЦ «Прогресс», НПО им. С.А.Лавочкина).
Ракета-носитель «Союз-СТ», производства ОАО «РКЦ «Прогресс», разработана на базе ракеты «Союз-2» для обеспечения коммерческих запусков космических аппаратов с космодрома Куру (Французская Гвиана). Она адаптирована к требованиям Гвианского космического центра в части безопасности (прием телекоманд с Земли на прекращение полета), системы телеизмерений (передатчики, работающие в дециметровом диапазоне с европейской структурой кадра телеметрии) и условий эксплуатации (повышенная влажность, морская транспортировка и другие). Ракета-носитель «Союз-СТ» оснащена соответствующим международным требованиям головным обтекателем типа СТ, что, в сочетании с использованием разгонного блока «Фрегат», позволяет обеспечить выведение на орбиту самого широкого спектра полезных нагрузок.
Разгонный блок «Фрегат-МТ» разработан НПО им. С. А.Лавочкина в рамках Федеральной космической программы России для выведения космических аппаратов различного назначения в составе модернизированных и существующих ракет-носителей типа Р-7А. Разгонный блок позволяет существенно повысить энергетические и эксплуатационные характеристики ракет-носителей. Использование блока делает возможным выведение космических аппаратов практически на любые заданные орбиты искусственных спутников Земли, а также межпланетные траектории."

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)| 



"NASA отправит в первый испытательный полет космический корабль Orion Космос 4 декабря, 0:22 UTC+3
На этом корабле планируется доставлять астронавтов к Марсу



Image of the Day Gallery | NASA 

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 4 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Андрей Бекренев/. Новый американский космический корабль многоразового использования Orion 4 декабря отправится в свой первый испытательный полет с космодрома на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида).

Согласно планам Национального управления США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства NASA, Orion, создаваемый корпорацией Lockheed Martin, должен стать основным многоцелевым пилотируемым кораблем для дальнейшего освоения космического пространства, в том числе для доставки экипажей на астероиды и Марс.

В чем состоит цель испытания

Старт Orion назначен на 07:05 по времени Восточного побережья США (15:05 мск). Для вывода корабля на орбиту будет использована тяжелая ракета-носитель Delta 4. По данным метеорологов, вероятность того, что погода на мысе Канаверал будет благоприятствовать запуску, составляет 70%. Представители американского космического агентства сообщили, что "стартовое окно" для запуска будет открыто до 09:44 (17:44 мск). 

Цель первого испытания, которое пройдет в автоматическом режиме без экипажа, - убедиться в том, что корабль не пострадает при входе в плотные слои атмосферы во время возвращения на Землю. Предполагается, что Orion, оборудованный около 1,2 тыс. различных датчиков, совершит два витка вокруг Земли, удалившись от нее на расстояние 5,8 тыс. км - в 14 раз дальше, чем Международная космическая станция (МКС). При возвращении он будет входить в плотные слои атмосферы со скоростью почти 32 тыс. км в час, а температура на его поверхности достигнет 2,2 тыс. градусов по Цельсию. На подлете к Земле он раскроет 11 тормозных парашютов, которые позволят ему сбросить скорость до 32 км в час. Как ожидается, через 4,5 часа после старта аппарат приводнится в Тихом океане в 960 км к юго-западу от города Сан-Диего (штат Калифорния), где его будет ждать корабль ВМС США.

"Мы планируем протестировать наиболее опасные этапы миссии - запуск и вхождение в плотные слои атмосферы, а также проверить автоматическую систему аварийной эвакуации экипажа и изучить влияние радиации", - отметил руководитель программы Orion Марк Гайер.

Запуск станет историческим

Как подчеркивают в NASA, нынешний запуск можно считать историческим. Orion является первым американским пилотируемым космическим аппаратом, созданным для полетов за пределы орбиты Земли после завершения лунной программы Apollo в 1972 году.

Orion имеет массу 23 тонн и внешне напоминает корабли Mercury и Apollo, которые эксплуатировались в 60-70-е годы, хотя и несколько крупнее их: в наиболее широкой части он достигает в диаметре 5 м. На борт капсула сможет брать шесть астронавтов. Объем герметизированных помещений составит около 19,5 куб м, жилого пространства - 8,9 куб м.

В каком году на борту Orion космонавты отправятся на Марс

Второй испытательный запуск аппарата в космос должен состояться через четыре года и будет предусматривать полет к Луне. В 2021 году Orion, как ожидается, возьмет на борт астронавтов и отправится на Марс. 

Для вывода в космос Orion и других полезных грузов компания Boeing разрабатывает тяжелую ракету- носитель SLS. В NASA отмечают, что в случае необходимости Orion может быть использован для доставки экипажей и грузов на МКС. Однако эта задача в основном возлагается на новые американские корабли, разработанные на коммерческой основе."

ТАСС: Космос - NASA отправит в первый испытательный полет космический корабль Orion

----------


## OKA

"NASA: запуск Orion перенесен из-за проблем с топливными клапанами Космос 4 декабря, 15:11 дата обновления: 4 декабря, 17:52 UTC+3

По предварительным данным, запуск должен состояться 5 декабря

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 4 декабря. /ТАСС/. Запуск американского космического корабля многоразового использования Orion перенесен предварительно на 5 декабря из-за проблем с топливными клапанами. Об этом сообщило национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства NASA.

"Запуск Orion сегодня откладывается из-за проблемы с топливными клапанами. Следующее окно для запуска будет открыто в 07:05 (15:05 мск) в пятницу", - сообщили специалисты. 
Ранее сообщалось, что "в районе космодрома была замечена лодка". "Специалисты работают над тем, чтобы лодка покинула этот район", - говорилось в сообщении организации."

ТАСС: Космос - NASA: запуск Orion перенесен из-за проблем с топливными клапанами 

Подземная космическая лодка, отправленная из твёрдого космоса (см. "Звёздный ворс"))

----------


## OKA

"Ученые Канады, РФ и США разработают упражнения для развития логики у космонавтов 4 декабря, 12:40 UTC+3

В Томском университете создана лаборатория для исследования умственной и физической деятельности космонавтов, позволяющая повысить эффективность и сократить время их подготовки

ТОМСК, 4 декабря. /ТАСС/. Ученые университетов Канады, России и США в течение трех лет выяснят, какие физические нагрузки помогут космонавтам, пилотам и пожарным улучшить логику и принимать правильные решения в экстремальных ситуациях. Об этом ТАСС сообщил в четверг старший научный сотрудник лаборатории когнитивных исследований в условиях космоса Томского государственного университета (ТГУ) Леонид Капилевич. 

Тренажер для отработки выходов космонавтов в открытый космос закрыли на реконструкцию

В 2014 году в ТГУ была создана лаборатория когнитивных исследований в условиях космоса, где проводятся исследования умственной и физической деятельности космонавтов. Итогом проекта должна стать разработка новых технологий, комплексов физических упражнений и методик, позволяющих сократить время подготовки космонавтов, повысив при этом ее эффективность.

В проекте помимо ТГУ участвуют Гарвардский и Пенсильванский университеты (США), Монреальский университет (Канада), Ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" (Королев) и другие.

"Наша гипотеза такова: мышцы человека при физических нагрузках вырабатывают миокины, которые влияют, среди прочего, на кровообращение мозга, улучшают умственную деятельность. Мы изучим, какая именно физнагрузка влияет на выработку миокинов, какие упражнения нужны космонавту, например, чтобы он лучше решал логические задачи. Будут выработаны конкретные методики и рекомендации", - сказал ученый.

Он отметил, что методики будут полезны не только космонавтам. "Это могут быть операторы, которые принимают срочные решения (у них эмоциональный стресс), пожарные, которые работают в условиях сильных нагрузок (физический стресс). Это также пилоты самолетов", - сказал он. 

Ученые: с радиацией в межпланетных полетах помогут справиться фармакология и водные экраны

По словам ученого, также возможно создание комплекса физических упражнений для лечения некоторых заболеваний, например расстройств памяти и внимания при нарушении кровообращения. Причем исследование взаимосвязи мышечной активности, кровообращения и умственной деятельности будет проводиться начиная от молекулярного уровня.

"Это будет делаться на мышах: они будут плавать, бегать, и одновременно будет оцениваться их способность ориентироваться и реагировать на опасность. Параллельно будут проводиться исследования на людях - спортсмены разной степени подготовки будут подвергаться физической нагрузке и выполнять логические задачи", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства."

http://itar-tass.com/sibir-news/1622149 


Шахбокс)) 
"О, нет!" , профессора ТГУ , Гарварда, Пенсильванского, Монреальского университета ,  Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" и другие - только не на мышыцах ))   
И да! Фармакология наверняка справится с радиациeй, причём намного лучше водных экранов!   :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Медведев назначил нового руководителя космодрома Восточный  5 декабря, 16:38 UTC+3

Космодром возглавил бывший вице-президент госкорпорации "Олимпстрой"

МОСКВА, 5 декабря. /ТАСС/. Председатель правительства РФ Дмитрий Медведев подписал распоряжение о назначении Кирилла Мартынюка генеральным директором федерального казенного учреждения "Дирекция космодрома Восточный". Соответствующий документ опубликован на сайте правительства. Ранее Мартынюк работал в качестве вице-президента госкорпорации "Олимпстрой".

Премьер подписал еще одно распоряжение - об освобождении от должности главы космодрома Сергея Склярова. "Освободить Склярова Сергея Николаевича от должности генерального директора федерального казенного учреждения "Дирекция космодрома "Восточный" по его просьбе", - говорится в соответствующем распоряжении правительства.

Федеральное казенное учреждение "Дирекция космодрома Восточный" создано распоряжением правительства от 28 августа 2012. Этим же распоряжением определены основные цели этого учреждения, а также установлена его численность. Дирекция находится в ведении Роскосмоса.

В сентябре этого года президент России Владимир Путин посетил строящийся космодром. На совещании о ходе его строительства он отметил, что "все сроки, этапы развития проекта должны быть выдержаны, и в этой связи важно исключить любые задержки и сбои в его финансировании". "Но и за финансированием нужно внимательно наблюдать и следить. Не должно быть никакого неоправданного увеличения", - подчеркнул он. Тогда же было объявлено о решении создать специальную комиссию по строительству космодрома во главе с Рогозиным.

В ноябре председатель правительства Дмитрий Медведев потребовал устранить отставание от графика строительства космодрома Восточный. "Сейчас идет активная фаза строительства. Есть, тем не менее, некоторое отставание, как я понимаю, от графика, что, безусловно, плохо. Нужно восполнять это отставание", - сказал глава кабмина на совещании со своими заместителями. "График, по-возможности, надо соблюдать", - указал он.

Первые запуски с космодрома должны быть осуществлены в 2015 году."

ТАСС: Космос - Медведев назначил нового руководителя космодрома Восточный 



"Источник: российским космонавтам могут увеличить надбавку за первый полет  5 декабря, 16:57 UTC+3

От старой системы, когда за каждый космический полет космонавту присваивали следующую квалификацию, от третьей до первой, предлагается отказаться

МОСКВА, 5 декабря. /ТАСС/. Российские космонавты смогут получать большую надбавку к зарплате и быстрее продвигаться по карьерной лестнице благодаря новой системе присвоения классности, обсуждаемой в Центре подготовки космонавтов. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"От старой системы, когда за каждый космический полет космонавту присваивали следующую квалификацию, от третьей до первой, предлагается отказаться. Вместо этого рассматривается возможность перепрыгивать через квалификацию самого низкого уровня - "космонавт третьего класса", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Во-первых, пояснил он, присвоение после полета квалификации "космонавт второго класса" повысит заработок побывавшего в космосе человека, поскольку закон за это звание предусматривает надбавку к ставке в 75%. Эта мера, по словам источника, повысит мотивацию молодых космонавтов отправиться в космос, а также поднимет уровень зарплат в отряде космонавтов в целом. Как уточнил собеседник агентства, надбавка за "третью классность" составляет 45%, а за "первую" - 120%.

Во-вторых, заявил источник, отход от сложившейся схемы (когда за первый полет присваивается квалификация "космонавт третьего класса", за второй - "второго", а за третий - "первого") позволит досрочно давать более высокую классность космонавтам, хорошо зарекомендовавшим себя в полете.

С другой стороны, отметил собеседник агентства, не все в отряде космонавтов поддерживают эту инициативу, поскольку молодые космонавты после первого полета будут получать ту же надбавку, что и коллеги, за плечами которых уже два полета."

ТАСС: Космос - Источник: российским космонавтам могут увеличить надбавку за первый полет 


"МОСКВА, 5 декабря. /ТАСС/. Разработчики российской программы по исследованию и освоению Луны предлагают выделить на эти цели около 12,5 трлн руб. до 2050 года, следует из проекта долгосрочной программы освоения дальнего космоса, направленной на утверждение в правительство.

В составлении программы участвовали специалисты Роскосмоса, "Росатома", Института космических исследований РАН, Курчатовского института, ЦНИИмаша. 

"На основании полученной укрупненной оценки стоимостных затрат на реализацию лунной программы в период с 2014 до 2025 года суммарные затраты составят порядка 2 трлн руб.", - уточняется в тексте. При этом ежегодные расходы в этот период варьируются от 16 млрд до 320 млрд руб.

С 2026 по 2035 год разработчики программы предлагают тратить на освоение Луны от 290 млрд до 690 млрд руб. в год. Суммарные затраты в этот период составят 4,5 трлн руб., подсчитали они. "Пик нагрузки приходится на 2030-2032 годы - период начала высадки космонавтов на поверхность Луны и начала построения лунной орбитальной станции", - уточняется в документе.

Затраты на освоение Луны с 2036 по 2050 год могут составить порядка 6 трлн руб. - от 250 млрд до 570 млрд руб. ежегодно. Оценка стоимостных затрат, уточняется в проекте, производилась в ценах 2013 года с учетом значений индексов-дефляторов.

По данным авторов проекта, на разработку необходимой для лунной программы космической техники пойдет лишь 10% средств. Основные деньги будут потрачены на эксплуатацию и поддержание работоспособности космической техники."

ТАСС: Космос - Разработчики лунной программы РФ предлагают выделить на нее 12,5 трлн руб. до 2050 года 


Ну вот хочется денег, ну вот пряма щас.  А то "пики нагрузки" только в 2030-2032. "Освоители Луны"))

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 5 декабря. /ТАСС/. Новый американский космический корабль многоразового использования Orion успешно отправлен в свой первый испытательный полет с космодрома на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида). Об этом сообщило Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).


http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/fi...?itok=rHut0NEv

"Запуск летательного аппарата прошел успешно", - отметили специалисты NASA.

Изначально старт Orion с космодрома на мысе Канаверал был назначен на утро 4 декабря, однако несколько раз откладывался из-за сильных порывов ветра и технических проблем. В частности, возникли неполадки с клапанами топливных баков тяжелой ракеты-носителя Delta 4, которая должна была вывести аппарат в космос.

Orion создан для доставки экипажей на астероиды и Марс

Согласно планам NASA, Orion, созданный корпорацией Lockheed Martin, должен стать основным многоцелевым пилотируемым кораблем для дальнейшего освоения космического пространства, в том числе для доставки экипажей на астероиды и Марс.Цель первого испытания, которое проходит в автоматическом режиме без экипажа, - убедиться в том, что корабль не пострадает при входе в плотные слои атмосферы во время возвращения на Землю.

Orion, оборудованный около 1,2 тыс. различных датчиков, должен совершить два витка вокруг Земли, удалившись от нее на расстояние 5,8 тыс. км - в 14 раз дальше, чем Международная космическая станция (МКС). При возвращении он будет входить в плотные слои атмосферы со скоростью почти 32 тыс. км/ч, а температура на его поверхности достигнет 2,2 тыс. градусов по Цельсию.

На подлете к Земле он раскроет 11 тормозных парашютов, которые позволят ему сбросить скорость до 32 км/ч. Как ожидается, через 4,5 часа после старта аппарат приводнится в Тихом океане в 960 км к юго-западу от города Сан-Диего в штате Калифорния, где его будет ждать корабль ВМС США.

Orion является первым американским пилотируемым космическим аппаратом, созданным для полетов за пределы орбиты Земли после завершения лунной программы "Аполлон" в 1972 году."

ТАСС: Космос - Американский космический корабль Orion успешно запущен с мыса Канаверал


Где же, где , новые отечественные "космические корабли , бороздящие бескрайнии просторы Вселенной" ))

Со времён экспедиций "Союзов" к "Салютам", крайний "новый" был "Буран".


"Успешно испытана капсула пилотируемого космического корабля NASA Orion    Dec. 5th, 2014 at 9:17 PM

Важный шаг к созданию пилотируемого космического корабля сегодня совершен в США. Точнее он в США начался и завершился у их берегов. Ракета Delta-IV стартовала с космодрома Канаверал сегодня в 15:05, а через 4,5 часа многоразовая спускаемая капсула космического корабля Orion совершила посадку в Тихом океане.

В ходе полета капсула проделала чуть меньше двух витков вокруг Земли и поднялась на высоту 5800 км, пролетев через ближний радиационный пояс.

Подняв на максимальную высоту, корабль направили к Земле для проверки готовности тормозного щита принять на себя удар атмосферы на скорости 9 км/с.

Затормозив в плотных слоях атмосферы, капсула выпустила парашюты, и успешно приводнилась в рассчетной точке Тихого океана, где ее ждали беспилотники и вертолеты, с которых велась видеосъемка.

запись посадки:






Пока нельзя говорить, что у Америки появился свой пилотируемый космический корабль - еще европейцы должны сделать служебный модуль, поэтому полностью Orion будет готов году к 2017-му. До этого года NASA проплатило России абонемент на полеты кораблем "Союз" к Международной космической станции. Но сегодня завершился важный этап в создании космического корабля, который сможет отправиться до Луны и дальше. А для полетов к МКС NASA заказало два корабля американским частным космическим компаниям.

Небольшой FAQ:

Почему корабль так похож на Apollo?
Идут проверенным путем. К тому же это самая оптимальная форма. Формы кораблей Apollo, Orion, Dragon, CST-100 и российского ПТК НП примерно одинаковые - в виде усеченного конуса.

Почему NASA просто не повторит Apollo?
Времена и технологии изменились. У NASA накопился богатый опыт разработки и применения теплозащитных материалов на Space Shuttle. Orion больше Apollo, может нести больше людей и лететь дальше. Orion - это многоразовая капсула, а Apollo был одноразовый. У Orion титановый каркас, у Apollo был алюминиевый... И т.д. Ну и электронная компоновка слегка изменилась, компьютеры стали немного быстрее работать с 70-х годов. [sarcasm].

Зачем лететь и изучать воздействие радиации в радиационном поясе Земли, разве и так не известно сколько там?
Неизвестно насколько эффективную защиту от радиации обеспечивает именно обшивка Orion. До сих пор идут исследования радиационного воздействия на людей внутри МКС, а уж в радиационных поясах космические корабли не бывали с 1972 года. Похожее исследование проводили только во время полета марсохода Curiosity, но там был один радиационный датчик и пересечение радиационного пояса было всего раз.

Почему на видео кадры такого низкого качества?
Трансляция во время полета ведется через спутники на геостационарной орбите, на расстоянии 36 тыс. км, посылать картинку в HD слишком энергозатратно. Через несколько дней NASA выложит высококачественную запись.

Почему посадка на воду, а не на сушу?
Им так проще: много теплой воды поблизости, возможность привлечения крупного флота и авиации. Тем более пилотируемые запуски Orion не предполагаются слишком часто. Все это убеждает NASA не заниматься созданием системы мягкой посадки как у "Союза". Dragon от SpaceX обещают сажать без парашюта и на сушу.

Почему американцы говорят про Марс, ведь Orion для такого полета слишком маленький?
Полет на Марс предполагается в составе дополнительного жилого модуля и, вероятно, двигательного отсека. Orion там может быть использован для взлета с Земли, а потом возвращения экипажа туда же.

На ракете, которой запускался корабль Orion, не русские ли движки стояли?
Нет."

http://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/58382.html

----------


## OKA

"Облетим вокруг Солнца

Самый амбициозный космический проект для России дешевле, чем создание лунной базы  Текст: Наталия Ячменникова  10.12.2014, 20:02

Зачем нужна своя орбитальная станция? Какие перспективы у российской пилотируемой космонавтики? И как далеко сумеет Россия улететь в космос? Об этом корреспондент "РГ" беседует с разработчиком проектов экспедиции на Марс и Луну, ведущим конструктором по пилотируемым ракетно-космическим комплексам для высадки на Луну и "Энергия-Буран" Владимиром Бугровым.


Владимир Евграфович, много говорят о том, будет или нет Россия создавать свою орбитальную станцию. Что думаете вы?

Владимир Бугров: Пилотируемые программы требуют больших затрат, и должны приниматься политическими решениями, в пользу национальных интересов. В данном случае они очевидны: МКС в нынешнем виде действительно для нас уже прошедший этап. Но летать на российскую станцию технически - то же, что на МКС. Поэтому нужно сразу определить статус будущей станции. Я убежден: это должен быть прототип межпланетного корабля.

Так и Королев свой тяжелый межпланетный корабль (ТМК) планировал сначала отработать на орбите как тяжелую орбитальную станцию. И именно это стало основой его межпланетной программы, утвержденной политическим решением.

Вы говорите о принятом 55 лет назад постановлении "О развитии исследований по космическому пространству" ? Документ суперамбициозный. И какие результаты! Современные космические программы создаются с претензией на это, но почему проигрывают?

Владимир Бугров: Скажу. Отличие всех королевских программ - в принципе системного подхода. И это главное, что позволило нам за фантастически короткий срок сделать рывок в космос, стать первыми. Были намечены конкретные цели: ближайшая - первые полеты человека в космос, промежуточная - создание межпланетных кораблей и ракет, конечная - экспедиция на планеты. Знаменитая "семерка" обеспечила первые полеты. Для полетов в межпланетное пространство Королев создает корабль ТМК и ракету Н1 с увеличенной мощностью (ракета Р-7А - 280 т, Н1 - 2800 т). Для высадки на планеты он планирует создание ядерных и электрореактивных двигателей. Летом 1962 года президент Академии наук Мстислав Келдыш утвердил развернутую межпланетную программу.

Но ведь не все удалось сделать?

Владимир Бугров: Да, не все. Пришлось отказаться от ядерных и электрореактивных двигателей и применить ЖРД. Однако основное было выполнено. Ракета Н1 завершила летные испытания и к 1974 году была готова отправить лунный комплекс Н1-Л3 в беспилотную экспедицию на Луну. На макете "марсианского" корабля в ИМБП были проведены испытания. Была разработана четвертая ступень Н1 с водородными двигателями: она могла вывести к Марсу 28 тонн. Были отработаны ракета и корабль "Союз", сборка на орбите. Отправлены 45 автоматов к Луне, Марсу и Венере, запущено 45 кораблей... К 1974 году был создан реальный фундамент для экспедиции на Марс.

Почему она так и не состоялась?

Владимир Бугров: Это сложная и запутанная история. Королев отверг идею Валентина Глушко установить на Н1 двигатели на азотной кислоте. И два великих конструктора навсегда стали врагами. Более десяти лет Глушко доказывал, что ракета Н1 не полетит. В 1974 году успешный запуск Н1 стал неотвратимым, и авторитет Глушко мог рухнуть. Однако Королева не стало. Устранить же преемника Сергея Павловича - Мишина помогли некоторые его замы, цели которых не совпадали с целями Королева. Мишин им мешал.

Разве разработчики программ развития космонавтики не участвуют в принятии таких важных решений?

Владимир Бугров: Правильный вопрос. Прекращение работ по Н1 под флагом сворачивания лунной программы вроде логично. Но что дальше? Академик Келдыш еще в 1969 году предлагал отказаться от Луны и выполнить облет Марса. Не прислушались. Теперь что делать дальше хотел понять Дмитрий Устинов, секретарь ЦК КПСС, отвечающий за оборонку. В августе 1974-го на совещании по перспективной программе он выразил неудовлетворение предложением Глушко о создании новых ракет, отсутствием достойных целей и напомнил о Марсе. Против прекращения работ по Н1 выступили Бармин, Пилюгин и другие.

Министр Афанасьев сделал упрек головному институту за выжидательную позицию. Упрек правильный. Институт обязан был заявить: уничтожать Н1 как лунную ракету нельзя! Она марсианская, никто не отменял постановления правительства 1959 и 1960 годов. Нужно продолжать межпланетную программу!

И что головной институт?

Владимир Бугров: А ничего. После Королева и у него тоже были свои цели. Никакой системный подход не соблюдался. Это позволило Глушко запретить дальнейшие работы и по ракете Н1, и по кораблю. Вся материальная часть и документация по марсианской и лунной программе Королева были уничтожены.

Какой урок можно извлечь из всего этого?

Владимир Бугров: Он очевиден: даже четко сформулированная задача реально не осуществима, если не получает политической поддержки, если не обозначены первые лица, которые за нее отвечают. Если игнорируется конечная цель. Королев говорил: задачи освоения Луны и Марса различны. Так, корабль, разработанный для полета к Марсу (не на Марс, а в межпланетном пространстве) решит любые задачи в околоземном пространстве и на Луне. А вот корабль, созданный только для Луны, в межпланетном полете не будет использован и станет тупиковым, как "Аполлон".

Сегодня реально планируются и выполняются только международные обязательства по МКС. Системный подход игнорируется. На лунной базе планируют отрабатывать технологии пребывания на Марсе, но не планируют проверять, может ли человек долететь до Марса. Ракета "Ангара", космодром Восточный, электрореактивные буксиры - это части какого-то будущего комплекса, проекта которого нет. Разработать такой проект должны не научные сотрудники, не отвечающие за результат, а ансамбль конструкторских бюро во главе с РКК "Энергия". Дирижировать ансамблем должен главный конструктор, ответственный за достижение конечной цели.

Вы с чего бы начали работу?

Владимир Бугров: Я бы подписал у руководителя Роскосмоса короткое распоряжение. Всего из пяти пунктов. Каких? Образовать для разработки концепции тяжелого межпланетного корабля проектную группу 12-15 человек. Подчинить группу одному из руководителей - Роскосмоса, ОРКК, РКК "Энергия". Назначить ведущего конструктора по межпланетному комплексу. За основу взять проект Королева: тяжелый межпланетный корабль выводится 80-тонной ракетой на эллиптическую траекторию, с апогеем в точке либрации между Землей и Солнцем, фиксируется в этой точке и выполняет полет по гелиоцентрической орбите (проект техзадания подготовлен). И, наконец, направить техническое задание в профильные вузы для использования при курсовом и дипломном проектировании. Но должно быть политическое решение.

И когда может осуществиться первый в мире полет человека вокруг Солнца?

Владимир Бугров: При поддержке правительства - за 8-10 лет. Это сделает космодром "Восточный" новым ракетно-космическим регионом России. Это поднимет престиж инженерного труда, вернет России статус первой космической державы. Еще раз подчеркну: речь идет не о посадке на Марс, хотя она и будет конечной целью. Необходимо проработать облик корабля для выполнения промежуточного этапа - полета в межпланетном пространстве. Стоимость такого полета к Марсу в десятки раз ниже стоимости создания той же лунной базы. Но его потом можно использовать и в лунной программе. Кстати, экспериментальный полет можно выполнить на корабле "Союз" с разгонным блоком и модулем дополнительного жизнеобеспечения."

Бугров: Полет вокруг солнца вернет космонавтике России былое величие — Наталия Ячменникова — Российская газета 


О-о-о Вот это я понимаю- пир духа))) Надо только не забывать, что к Солнцу летают ночью, чтоб не перегреться)) А евро меж тем под 70... Срочно нужны стопиццот лярдов на Луну, Марс и Солнце))

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 15 дек — РИА Новости, Екатерина Згировская. Глава Роскосмоса Олег Остапенко в понедельник подтвердил, что Федеральное космическое агентство рассматривает вариант создания высокоширотной национальной космической станции, этот вопрос может быть внесен в новую Федеральную космическую программу.

По его словам, эта станция сможет решать задачи различного характера, в том числе стать базой для лунной программы, а также поможет при мониторинге безопасности Арктики, которой сегодня уделяется в мире особое внимание.

Создание национальной станции может начаться уже в 2017 году, для России она заменит ныне эксплуатируемую МКС. Для этого на орбиту следует отправить модули, которые планировалось "добавить" к Международной космической станции, эксплуатацию которой Россия намерена прекратить в 2020 году по политическим мотивам. Если бы не вмешалась геополитика, станция жила бы на четыре года дольше.

Дорого и нецелесообразно

Создание российской национальной орбитальной станции может обойтись казне в десятки миллиардов долларов, считает член-корреспондент Российской академии космонавтики имени Циолковского Андрей Ионин.

"Создание собственной российской станции — на мой взгляд, бессмысленный и дорогостоящий проект. Никакой цели, кроме как для поддержания на плаву нескольких космических предприятий, кровно в этом заинтересованных, там нет", — сказал он РИА Новости, когда информация о возможности запуска такой станции впервые появилась в СМИ.

В том, что необходимости в создании новой станции на орбите нет, его поддержал коллега по Академии Игорь Маринин. Он считает, что это просто "способ выбивания дополнительных средств", которого можно избежать.

"Можно не запускать к Международной космической станции три модуля, которые мы до сих пор туда не запустили, и эксплуатировать автономную лёгкую станцию, которая не будет постоянно посещаемой. Вопрос в другом — нужна ли нам такая станция?" — сказал Маринин.

По его словам, если руководство страны хочет сделать космическую отрасль локомотивом промышленности, то необходим суперпроект, которым может быть освоение Луны и строительство лунной базы. Создание орбитальной станции не принесёт ничего нового ни для российской промышленности, ни для науки, отмечает он.

"На мой взгляд, ввязываться в этот проект, наверное, не особенно важно. Только из политических соображений, чтобы у России была собственная станция. А если брать с научной точки зрения, то мы работаем и работали на МКС. Какие-либо эксклюзивные задачи на национальную задачу мы тоже не можем возложить — вряд ли она в ближайшем будущем станет базовой площадкой для наших полетов на Луну", — считает академик РАКЦ Александр Железняков.

Он пояснил, что при выделении бюджетных средств Роскосмос должен будет задействовать государственные деньги. А их выделение на Федеральную космическую программу — это сугубо политическое решение, отметил Железняков.

С запада на восток

По словам Ионина, создание новой космической станции имеет смысл в том случае, если Россия начнет подобный проект совместно с новыми стратегическими партнерами, которыми сегодня для РФ являются Индия, Китай, Бразилия и Южная Африка. Такая кооперация существенно бы удешевила процесс, поэтому на саммите БРИКС летом в Уфе РФ следовало бы предложить такой проект, считает эксперт.

"Если сегодня мы не видим новых задач в космосе, кроме создания очередной версии космической станции, то в этом случае надо делать международный проект с другими партнёрами — странами БРИКС. Это наши долгосрочные партнёры, и последний год доказал это. У нас есть ещё пять лет до конца проекта Международной космической станции, вполне успеем к 2020 году заместить один проект другим. У наших стран есть носители, есть модули", — сказал РИА Новости Ионин.

В свою очередь академик РАКЦ Александр Железняков отметил, что относиться к международной кооперации в космосе теперь надо с большой осторожностью, учитывая прямую взаимосвязь с событиями, происходящими на Земле. Политически обоснованно и вполне логично было бы при запуске новой орбитальной станции делать это совместно с нашими ближайшими соседями — Белоруссией и Казахстаном."

РИА Новости Национальная космическая станция - проект, неоцененный экспертами | РИА Новости 

"И тут они заспорили..." )) О бюджете.


"МОСКВА, 16 декабря. /ТАСС/. Российская ракетно- космическая корпорация (РКК) "Энергия" проведет с американской компанией Lockheed Martin работы по адаптации новейшего пилотируемого американского корабля Orion для стыковки с российскими космическими аппаратами. Об этом рассказал "Известиям" президент корпорации Владимир Солнцев.

"Космические корабли должны быть адаптированы друг к другу, мы должны уметь их состыковывать - это подсказывает здравый смысл. Надо уметь подставлять друг другу плечо, ситуации могут возникнуть любые. И Orion должен иметь возможность состыковаться с другими кораблями, выполняя полеты в дальний космос", - считает Солнцев.

Роскосмос опроверг информацию о сокращении финансирования космической программы

На прошлой неделе в США представители "Энергии" обсуждали перспективы совместного сотрудничества с коллегами из Lockheed Martin и Boeing.

"По итогам этих встреч мы подписали ряд протоколов по дальнейшему взаимодействию: американским партнерам интересны совместные программы по освоению дальнего космоса", - сказал президент РКК.

"Американские компании и научные организации, причастные к пилотируемой космонавтике, в последнее время предложили российским коллегам ряд новых программ - добавил Солнцев. - Несмотря на декларацию вице-премьера Дмитрия Рогозина о скором выходе из проекта МКС, предложения американцев в целом воспринимаются в России с энтузиазмом".

Первая в истории международная стыковка российского и американского космических кораблей была произведена в 1975 году в рамках экспериментального полета "Союз-Аполлон"."

http://tass.ru/kosmos/1648973

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 18 декабря. /ТАСС/. Виталий Лопота написал заявление об уходе с поста вице-президента Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации (ОРКК), который он занял в августе этого года. Об этом пишет газета "Известия" со ссылкой на директора по информационной политике ОРКК Игоря Буренкова.

Глава ОРКК: дальнейших кадровых перестановок в ракетно-космической отрасли не планируется

По его словам, решение о целесообразности сохранения освобождаемой должности - вице-президент по технологическому развитию - будет принято позднее. "Скорее всего, данная должность будет сокращена", - сказал Буренков.

Причины ухода Лопоты в ОРКК не комментируют.

Между тем в начале декабря сам Лопота сообщил изданию, что создал компанию под названием "РКК "Энергия Инвест", которая будет заниматься инвестициями в космические технологии. Тогда он заявлял, что не видит конфликта интересов в том, что начинает собственный бизнес-проект по основной тематике своей деятельности в ОРКК."

ТАСС: Космос - СМИ: Лопота покидает пост вице-президента ОРКК 


"ПАРИЖ, 18 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Батырев/. Российская ракета-носитель "Союз-СТ" успешно стартовала с космодрома в Гвианском космическом центре (ГКЦ). На околоземную орбиту она должна вывести четыре телекоммуникационных спутника O3b. Как сообщили в компании Arianespace, отвечающей за пуски с космодрома в ГКЦ, старт произведен в 15:37 по местному времени (21:37 мск).

На борту "Союза" - четыре телекоммуникационных спутника для оператора связи O3b. Аппараты призваны обеспечить связью и высокоскоростной доступ в интернет для жителей удаленных и развивающихся регионов, где отсутствует возможность проложить оптоволоконные кабели, - в общей сложности аудиторию в 3 млрд человек. Примерно через два часа после запуска они должны быть выведены на околоземную орбиту при помощи разгонного блока "Фрегат", разработанного НПО им. Лавочкина.

Запуски ракет-носителей "Союз" с космодрома во Французской Гвиане возобновятся в декабре

Программа O3b Networks выполняется поэтапно. Речь идет о целой системе связанных между собой спутников. Предыдущий запуск "Союза" с O3b успешно состоялся в июле этого года, когда на орбиту были выведены четыре подобных космических аппарата. Еще одна "четверка" таких спутников связи уже работают на экваториальной орбите с июня 2013 года. Они также были выведены на орбиту с помощью "Союза".

Для российских "Союзов" нынешний запуск стал десятым по счету с космодрома во Французской Гвиане."

http://itar-tass.com/kosmos/1658269 




"МОСКВА, 18 декабря. /ТАСС/. Старт ракеты-носителя "Ангара-А5" с космодрома Плесецк запланирован на 23 декабря. Об этом ТАСС сообщил генконструктор "Ангары", первый заместитель гендиректора Комического центра имени Хруничева Владимир Нестеров.

"Все идет хорошо. Госкомиссия приняла решение на заправку разгонного блока, которая сейчас проводится. По ее итогам состоится заседание госкомиссии, на котором будет принято решение по установке ракеты на стартовую площадку", - сказал он.

Ракету планируется запустить в 8.58 мск 23 декабря.

По словам источника ТАСС в ракетно-космической отрасли, вывоз и установка ракеты на стартовую площадку состоится через два дня после заправки разгонного блока - в субботу.

Ранее сообщалось, что первый старт ракеты-носителя тяжелого класса "Ангара-А5" намечен на 25 декабря.

Первое испытание "Ангары"

Летом была испытана легкая версия ракеты. Неотделяемый макет полезной нагрузки со второй ступенью успешно достиг заданного района полигона Кура на Камчатке - в 5,7 тыс. км от места старта.

Создание "Ангары" - один из приоритетов развития российской космической отрасли, ввод в эксплуатацию этого комплекса позволит запускать с территории России космические аппараты всех типов. Разные варианты "Ангары" создаются с помощью универсальных модулей: один - для носителя легкого класса, три - для среднего, пять - для тяжелого.

"Ангара-А5" обладает грузоподъемностью 3-24,5 тонны и сможет, как считают эксперты, заменить ракету-носитель "Протон". При этом тяжелая "Ангара" не подходит для пилотируемых полетов."

ТАСС: Космос - Старт тяжелой "Ангары" с космодрома Плесецк запланирован на 23 декабря

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 20 декабря. /ТАСС/. В Госдуме считают целесообразным объединение Роскосмоса и Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации (ОРКК).

"Недавнее реформирование Роскосмоса с разделением функций заказчика и подрядчика, к сожалению, не привело к существенному повышению отраслевой эффективности", - заявил журналистам первый зампред комитета нижней палаты по промышленности Владимир Гутенев.

Характерным примером, по его словам, служат существенные недостатки, выявленные в ходе проверок Счетной палатой результатов на строительстве космодрома "Восточный", которые могут привести к срыву сроков выполнения этой государственной программы.

"В этой связи полагаю целесообразным, по примеру Росатома, который демонстрирует большие успехи, объединить Роскосмос с Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорацией. Думаю, что и на примере космической отрасли эта модель сработает", - сказал депутат.

Гутенев считает, что "необходима консолидация потенциала нашей космической индустрии, максимальная концентрация всех функций и возможностей в рамках единой структуры" особенно "в свете новых возможностей для сотрудничества в ракетно-космической сфере". Среди таких возможностей он назвал, в частности, развитие российско-американского научно-технического сотрудничества.

В качестве примера Гутенев напомнил о том, что НПО "Энергомаш" заключило контракт на поставку ракетных двигателей РД-181 американской корпорации Orbital. Двигатели будут использоваться на первой ступени ракеты "Антарес" начиная с 2015 года. Сумма контракта близка к $1 млрд.

"Отрадно, что, несмотря на нынешнее давление политики на экономику, американские деловые круги демонстрируют прагматичность. Они понимают, что санкции санкциями, а такую грандиозную тему, как космос в одиночку не поднять. И контракт с Orbital не единственный пример. Продолжаются российские поставки титана авиакорпорации Boeing. От нее и концерна Lockheed звучат предложения о новых проектах. Кроме того, NASA желает продлить сотрудничество по МКС", - подчеркнул Владимир Гутенев."

ТАСС: Космос - В Госдуме предлагают объединить Роскосмос с ОРКК 



"Рогозин: ГЛОНАСС скоро может опередить GPS 20 декабря, 11:20 UTC+3

Вице-премьер назвал позицию Вашингтона по вопросу размещения станции российской навигационной системы в США "неконструктивной, непартнерской и бесстыдной"

ГАВАНА, 20 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Игорь Покутний/. Российская глобальная навигационная спутниковая система (ГЛОНАСС) в скором времени может опередить американскую систему глобального позиционирования GPS. Такое мнение высказал в пятницу российским журналистам вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин после встречи с председателем госсовета и совета министров Кубы Раулем Кастро.

Отвечая на вопрос корр. ТАСС, Рогозин напомнил, что США долгое время вели с Россией переговоры по вопросу размещения на американской территории станции калибровки сигнала системы ГЛОНАСС. Но потом США передумали, заявив, что данная система пригодна для использования в военных целях. В итоге руководство РФ приняло технические решения, которые не позволяют американцам пользоваться своими станциями на территории России в военных целях.

"А чем тогда занимаются станции GPS на территории Российской Федерации?" - задал Рогозин риторический вопрос. По его словам, РФ определила крайний срок проведения переговоров, который истек 31 августа этого года. В итоге руководство страны приняло "исчерпывающие" меры, сказал вице-премьер, назвав позицию Вашингтона по данному вопросу "неконструктивной, непартнерской и бесстыдной". Поэтому Россия решила размещать станции ГЛОНАСС в других странах.

"Это полностью перекрывает все наши потребности в уточнении навигационного сигнала системы ГЛОНАСС и становлении этого сигнала и самой системы в качестве абсолютно конкурентоспособной, равной по техническим возможностям американской навигационной системе GPS", - пояснил Рогозин.

"Вот чего добились американцы, - подчеркнул он. - На своей территории они не получат больше ничего, а на российской территории они потеряли то, что имели. Но вокруг американской территории они получат сеть навигационных станций ГЛОНАСС, которая станет не просто дышащей в затылок GPS, но скоро GPS будет дышать нам в затылок".

В ноябре глава Роскосмоса Олег Остапенко заявил, что станции дифференциальной коррекции сигнала китайской навигационной системы "Бэйдоу" ("Компас") появятся на территории России, а аналогичные станции российской системы ГЛОНАСС - в Китае. По его словам, пока речь идет о размещении от одной до трех российских станций."

ТАСС: Космос - Рогозин: ГЛОНАСС скоро может опередить GPS 



"МОСКВА, 21 декабря. /ТАСС/. Ракета-носитель тяжелого класса "Ангара-А5" установлена на стартовом столе космодрома Плесецк (Архангельская область) для проведения первого пуска. Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Фрагменты ракеты-носителя "Ангара" упадут в Томской области

"Ракета установлена на стартовом столе. В воскресенье второй стартовый день. В этот день проводятся электрические проверки систем ракеты-носителя", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Ранее сообщалось, что старт запланирован примерно на 9.00 мск 23 декабря."

ТАСС: Космос - Тяжелая ракета "Ангара" установлена на стартовом комплексе


"МОСКВА, 22 декабря. /ТАСС/. Новый российский пилотируемый космический корабль, разрабатываемый РКК "Энергия", получит модернизированную систему стыковки, применяемую в российской космонавтике около полувека, сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе корпорации.

Первый пилотируемый полет нового космического корабля РФ к Луне намечен на 2028 год

"Учитывая требования к перспективному транспортному кораблю нового поколения, а также опыт разработки всех существующих систем стыковки, для нового корабля была выбрана модифицированная стыковочная система "штырь - конус", - сказали в пресс-службе.

Эта система используется на российских модулях МКС, а также кораблях "Союз" и "Прогресс". Американские модули МКС и космические корабли Cygnus и Dragon, а также японские космические грузовики HTV используют "единый механизм стыковки", который несовместим с российскими системами. На американских пилотируемых Orion планируется использовать систему стыковки с мягким захватом.

Российский перспективный пилотируемый корабль призван заменить корабли серии "Союз". Предполагается, что он сможет доставлять до шести человек на низкую околоземную орбиту или до четырех - к Луне. Работы над кораблем ведутся с 2009 года. Изначально планировалось, что первый беспилотный запуск состоится в 2015 году, а пилотируемый - в 2018-м. Сейчас сроки сдвинулись на 2021 и 2024 год соответственно."

ТАСС: Космос - Новый российский космический корабль унаследует систему стыковки от "Союзов"

----------


## OKA

"Дублер космического туриста на МКС вскоре приступит к предполетным тренировкам в России  7 января, 8:38 UTC+3

Японский предприниматель Сатоси Такамацу определен дублером следующего космического туриста - британской певицы Сары Брайтман, полет которой намечен на осень текущего года

ТОКИО, 7 января. /Корр. ТАСС Игорь Беляев/. Японский предприниматель Сатоси Такамацу, который был определен дублером следующего космического туриста на Международную космическую станцию (МКС), в конце этого месяца приступит к предполетным тренировкам в российском Звездном городке, сообщила американская компания Space Adventures, которая по договоренности с Роскосмосом занимается организацией космических туров.

Певица Сара Брайтман заплатит $52 млн за полет к МКС на "Союзе"

В декабре 2014 года Такамацу был определен дублером следующего космического туриста - британской певицы Сары Брайтман, полет которой намечен на осень текущего года.

"В последние десять лет мы очень много сотрудничали с господином Такамацу, - говорится в заявлении компании. - И так как нашей целью стоит развитие частных космических полетов, мы рассчитываем, что это сотрудничество даст шанс на полет в космос и другим жителям Японии".

Такамацу занимает пост президента недавно созданной компании Space Travel. Ранее он уже прошел медицинскую комиссию и предварительную программу обучения в Роскосмосе. Отмечается, что он также пройдет тренировку в Национальном управлении США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (НАСА).

По данным Space Adventures, 51-летний Такамацу намеревается транслировать свою предполетную тренировку в России в интернете. По словам самого японского предпринимателя, он невероятно рад, что ему выпала такая честь, как возможность полететь в космос, и он рассчитывает своим примером показать, что каждый человек способен воплотить в жизнь свою мечту.

Следующим, восьмым по счету космическим туристом, должна стать певица Сара Брайтман из Великобритании. Она также должна приступить к тренировкам в текущем месяце."

ТАСС: Космос - Дублер космического туриста на МКС вскоре приступит к предполетным тренировкам в России 

Понятно, что космические туристы на МКС- это очень важная научная часть программы "Роскосмоса". Певицы там, бизнесмены разные, и пр. богатенькие буратины)) Т.е. нынешние визиты на МКС отечественных космонавтов- это космотуризм за госсчёт. Если это так, то Рогозин прав- с МКС надо завязывать.

----------


## OKA

"Орбиту Международной космической станции поднимут на 700 метров Космос  13 января, 15:25 UTC+3

Маневр планируется на 28 января

МОСКВА, 13 января. /ТАСС/. Российский Центр управления полетами (ЦУП) проведет маневр по увеличению средней высоты орбиты полета Международной космической станции 28 января, а не 22 января, как планировалось ранее. Об этом сообщили ТАСС в ЦУПе.

"Маневр планируется на 28 января, он будет выполнен с помощью двигателей европейского грузового корабля ATV "Жорж Леметр" ((Georges Lemaitr). Они включатся в 21:40 мск и должны проработать 178,3 секунды", - сказали в ЦУПе.

Скорость станции уменьшится на 0,42 м в секунду. В результате коррекции орбита МКС увеличится на 700 м и составит 404,8 км.

14 февраля ATV покинет МКС и будет затоплен в Тихом океане. Это последний космический корабль данной серии. Первый автоматический корабль программы ATV, названный "Жюль Верн", был направлен к МКС еще в 2008 году.

Теперь снабжение МКС будут осуществлять российские "Прогрессы", а также корабли, созданные американскими частными компаниями, работающими по контрактам на NASA. Прежде всего, это Dragon компании SpaceX, а также Sygnus, разработанный корпорацией Orbital Sciences."

ТАСС: Космос - Орбиту Международной космической станции поднимут на 700 метров

"ЦУП 28 января снизит на 700 метров высоту орбиты полета МКС

15:1813.01.2015 (обновлено: 15:19 13.01.2015)39811
В результате маневра средняя высота полета станции составит 404,8 километра, заявил представитель Центра управления полетами. Он отметил, что коррекция будет выполнена с помощью двигателей европейского грузового корабля ATV, пристыкованного к МКС.

МОСКВА, 13 янв — РИА Новости. Маневр по снижению орбиты полёта Международной космической станции (МКС) на 700 метров назначен на 28 января, сообщил РИА Новости представитель Центра управления полетами (ЦУП).

"Среднюю высоту орбиты полета станции МКС планируется понизить примерно на 700 метров. Манёвр начнётся 28 января в 21.40 мск и продлится 178 секунд, в результате чего средняя высота полёта станции составит 404,8 километра", — сообщил представитель ЦУПа.

Он отметил, что коррекция будет выполнена с помощью двигателей европейского грузового корабля ATV, пристыкованного к МКС."

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/space/20150113/1042375...#ixzz3OhaL37ZP http://ria.ru/space/20150113/1042375511.html 


Поднимут, снизят-какая разница ))) И тут они заспорили, "горяччие финские паррни" )))

----------


## OKA

> "Орбиту Международной космической станции поднимут на 700 метров Космос  13 января, 15:25 UTC+3
> 
> Маневр планируется на 28 января
> 
> МОСКВА, 13 января. /ТАСС/. Российский Центр управления полетами (ЦУП) проведет маневр по увеличению средней высоты орбиты полета Международной космической станции 28 января, а не 22 января, как планировалось ранее. Об этом сообщили ТАСС в ЦУПе.
> 
> "Маневр планируется на 28 января, он будет выполнен с помощью двигателей европейского грузового корабля ATV "Жорж Леметр" ((Georges Lemaitr). Они включатся в 21:40 мск и должны проработать 178,3 секунды", - сказали в ЦУПе.
> 
> Скорость станции уменьшится на 0,42 м в секунду. В результате коррекции орбита МКС увеличится на 700 м и составит 404,8 км.
> ...


Уже подправили))

----------


## OKA

"Генконструктор "Ангары": использование ракеты-носителя в "Морском старте" нецелесообразно  14 января, 14:07 UTC+3

Ранее источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщил, что на совете директоров РКК "Энергия" было объявлено о решении использовать тяжелую "Ангару" с плавучего космодрома

МОСКВА, 14 января. /ТАСС/. Использовать тяжелой ракеты "Ангара-А5" вместо носителя "Зенит" в проекте "Морской старт" можно, но нецелесообразно, считает генеральный конструктор "Ангары" Владимир Нестеров.

Ранее источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщил ТАСС, что на совете директоров РКК "Энергия" было объявлено о решении использовать тяжелую "Ангару" с плавучего космодрома "Морского старта".

"Морской старт" не приспособлен для того, чтобы осуществлять запуск этой ракеты. Он приспособлен только для космической ракеты "Зенит". Конечно, реализовать такой проект можно, но непонятно зачем, и в какую сумму это обойдется", - заявил ТАСС Нестеров.

По его словам, замена "Зенита" "Ангарой" потребует переделки плавучего космодрома и всей обеспечивающей инфраструктуры. При этом Россия не получит новых возможностей при реализации космической программы.

"Все задачи, которые Россия должна выполнять с Плесецка и Восточного, можно решить имеющимся парком ракет- носителей, за исключением задач освоения дальнего космоса - Луны и Марса, но эту проблему "Морской старт" не решит ни при каких обстоятельствах. Запуск с экватора тяжелой "Ангары" не сделает из нее ракету-носитель сверхтяжелого класса", - пояснил собеседник агентства.

Международная компания "Морской старт" была основана в 1995 году при участии американского Boeing, российской РКК "Энергия", норвежской "Кварнер" и украинских КБ "Южное" и "Южмаш". Это крупнейший коммерческий международный проект по созданию и эксплуатации ракетно-космического комплекса морского базирования. С плавучего космодрома запускали ракеты "Зенит-3SL" производства "Южмаша" с разгонным блоком ДМ-SL, который выпускает РКК "Энергия". Сейчас работа "Морского старта" приостановлена."

ТАСС: Космос - Генконструктор "Ангары": использование ракеты-носителя в "Морском старте" нецелесообразно



"Вторую тяжелую "Ангару" передадут Минобороны РФ в конце 2015 года

Первая тяжелая "Ангара" была запущена с космодрома Плесецк 23 декабря 2014 года

МОСКВА, 14 января. /ТАСС/. Вторая ракета-носитель тяжелого класса "Ангара-А5" будет передана российским военным в конце года, сообщил ТАСС генеральный конструктор "Ангары" Владимир Нестеров.

"По контракту вторая ракета "Ангара" тяжелого класса будет передана заказчику (Минобороны РФ) в конце года", - сказал Нестеров. Отвечая на вопрос, состоится ли второй пуск тяжелой "Ангары" в 2016 году, Нестеров уточнил, что "это должно определить министерство обороны как заказчик - когда она полетит и с какой полезной нагрузкой".

По его словам, после определения полезной нагрузки "будет проходить очень длительная адаптация космического аппарата (как полезной нагрузки) к ракете-носителю".

Первая тяжелая "Ангара" была запущена с космодрома Плесецк (Архангельская область) 23 декабря 2014 года. Тогда в качестве полезной нагрузки использовался грузомакет.

На модернизацию "Ангары" уйдет 3-4 года

Модернизация "Ангары-А5" для использования в пилотируемой программы займет 3-4 года, но пока Роскосмос не принял решения о проведении таких работ. Об этом сообщил ТАСС генеральный конструктор "Ангары" Владимир Нестеров. "Мы понимаем, что нужно сделать и как, чтобы перейти на "Ангару-А5П" (пилотируемая), но надо, чтобы Роскосмосом была поставлена такая задача, были выделены средства. В течение трех-четырех лет можно совершенно спокойно сделать тяжелую "Ангару" под пилотируемую тематику", - сказал Нестеров.

Как сообщалось ранее, в пилотируемых запусках с космодрома Восточный предлагается использовать "Ангару-А5" после ее модернизации - в частности, ракету требуется оснастить системой аварийного спасения."

ТАСС: Космос - Вторую тяжелую "Ангару" передадут Минобороны РФ в конце 2015 года

----------


## Avia M

16 января, AEX.RU –  Президент РКК "Энергия" (входит в ОРКК) Владимир Солнцев и генеральный директор Orbital Sciences Corporation (OSC) Дэвид Томпсон подписали прямой контракт на поставку в США двигателей производства НПО "Энергомаш" (дочерняя структура РКК "Энергия"). Об этом сообщает пресс-служба РКК «Энергия».
РКК "Энергия" подписала контракт с Orbital Sciences Corporation на поставку двигателей РД-181 - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Печальная новость... 19 января, AEX.RU –  Российская автоматическая станция «Венера-Д», запуск которой изначально планировался в 2016 году, отправится в космос в 2025 году, сообщает Газета.ru.
Российскую станцию для изучения Венеры запустят на 9 лет позже - AEX.RU

В масштабе вселенной, срок ничтожный. О точной дате и времени запуска не сообщается... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> ..В масштабе вселенной, срок ничтожный. О точной дате и времени запуска не сообщается...


Да можно и в 2035г.- будет время подготовиться)) Вселенная не заметит :Biggrin: 



"Депутат: решение о реформировании Роскосмоса напрашивалось давно  18:04 21.01.2015

Президент РФ Владимир Путин сообщил, что поддерживает предложение о реформировании Роскосмоса и создании новой одноименной структуры путем слияния с ОРКК. Возглавить новую организацию может руководитель ОРКК Игорь Комаров.

МОСКВА, 21 янв — РИА Новости. Решение о создании новой космической госкорпорации в России напрашивалось давно, считает первый зампред думского комитета по промышленности, первый вице-президент СоюзМаш России Владимир Гутенев.

Президент РФ Владимир Путин сообщил в среду, что поддерживает предложение о реформировании Роскосмоса и создании новой одноименной структуры путем слияния с ОРКК. Возглавить новую организацию может руководитель ОРКК Игорь Комаров.

"Такое решение напрашивалось давно. Неудачи последних лет показывали, что острота накопившихся организационных, технических, финансовых и кадровых проблем неуклонно нарастала, а разделение функций заказчика и исполнителя космических программ ее не снимала", — сказал Гутенев журналистам.

По его мнению, стала очевидной необходимость консолидации усилий по проведению единой технической политики, выбору приоритетов при распределении финансовых потоков, повышению отдачи от реализации научно-технических программ в космосе, повышению дисциплины и укреплению кадров.

"Кроме того, имеются достаточно серьезные предположения не только о неэффективном использовании бюджетных средств, но и не исключена серьезная коррупционная составляющая", — отметил Гутенев. По его мнению, политико-экономические события прошлого года повысили актуальность этих вопросов.

"Поэтому мною еще в декабре была высказана мысль о необходимости создания космической госкорпорации, используя положительный опыт Росатома. Рад, что такой подход реализован", — отметил депутат. Гутенев считает, что под руководством Комарова, который является членом Бюро СоюзМаш России, новая структура успешно будет решать задачи космической сферы."

http://ria.ru/space/20150121/1043623545.html



"Академик о создании нового Роскосмоса: опять всё с нуля 18:07 21.01.2015

Реформа российской ракетно-технической отрасли началась в 2013 году на фоне кризиса, сопровождавшегося, в частности, рядом аварий при запусках космических аппаратов.

МОСКВА, 21 янв — РИА Новости. Создание новой структуры в формате госкорпорации на базе Роскосмоса и Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации странно и нецелесообразно, считает академик Российской академии космонавтики имени Циолковского Александр Железняков.

Президент РФ Владимир Путин сообщил в среду, что поддерживает предложение о реформировании Роскосмоса и создании новой одноименной структуры путем слияния с ОРКК. Возглавить новую организацию предложено руководителя ОРКК Игорю Комарову.

"Мы пока еще не до конца создали Объединенную ракетно-космическую корпорацию, процесс ее создания продолжается, он только в течение этого года должен был завершиться. Зачем еще новые эти организационные перетряски устраивать? Я не думаю, что если мы сейчас создадим госкорпорацию, она тут же начнет эффективно работать. Ее опять надо будет создавать", — заявил Железняков РИА Новости.

Он отметил, что организационные изменения в российской ракетно-космической отрасли всегда "проходят очень болезненно".

"Получается, что этот год с небольшим, который прошел с момента принятия указа о создании ОРКК, "вылетает" впустую. Мы опять начинаем с нуля. Это странно и нецелесообразно", — считает собеседник агентства.

Реформа российской ракетно-технической отрасли началась в 2013 году на фоне кризиса, сопровождавшегося, в частности, рядом аварий при запусках космических аппаратов. В ходе реформы была создана ОРКК, куда должны войти все предприятия отрасли, а за Роскосмосом, как предполагалось, останутся отраслевые научные институты и организации наземной инфраструктуры.

ОРКК — открытое акционерное общество со 100-процентным государственным участием, созданное в соответствии с указом президента РФ "О системе управления ракетно-космической отраслью". ОАО "ОРКК" было зарегистрировано 4 марта 2014 года."

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/space/20150121/1043618...#ixzz3PSw4j9AD



А "один генерал по TV сказал, что на Марсе не будет виз..." ))

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 26 января. INTERFAX.RU - Космический аппарат "Глонасс-М" №712 выведен из эксплуатации, сообщает Информационно-аналитический центр координатно-временного и навигационного обеспечения ФГУП "ЦНИИмаш".

23 января c 11:03 (МСК) прекращены все работы с космическим аппаратом "Глонасс-М" №712 (8-я точка), который находился в орбитальном резерве. Космический аппарат выведен из состава орбитальной группировки ГЛОНАСС, говорится в сообщении, размещенном на сайте Информационно-аналитического центра.

В составе орбитальной группировки космической навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС на 26 января имеется 28 спутников, из которых 24 используются по целевому назначению, по одному космическому аппарату находятся в орбитальном резерве и на испытаниях главного конструктора и 2 спутника - на этапе лётных испытаний."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/420096


"МОСКВА, 27 января. /ТАСС/. Арендуемый Россией у Казахстана космодром Байконур обеспечивает до 75% проводимых РФ космических пусков, сообщил на "Королевских чтениях" в Москве главный ученый секретарь Роскосмоса Александр Милованов.

"Российский космодром Плесецк, пусковой район Капустин Яр и позиционный район Домбаровский в совокупности решают порядка 25% необходимого объема задач и не обеспечивают возможностей арендуемого Россией "Байконур", - сказал он.

Этим обусловлено создание на Дальнем Востоке нового космодрома Восточный. При этом Россия намерена в его эксплуатации активно взаимодействовать с Китаем, отметил Милованов.

"С Китаем, учитывая расположение космодрома, нам придется очень тесно сотрудничать", - сказал он."

http://itar-tass.com/kosmos/1724480




"МОСКВА, 27 января. /ТАСС/. Россия может предложить Китаю и Индию проект создания общей пилотируемой орбитальной станции на саммите БРИКС в Уфе, который пройдет в этом году. Об этом говорится в документе, подготовленном экспертным советом при Военно-промышленной комиссии РФ.

"Проработать возможности международного пилотируемого проекта со странами БРИКС в рамках общей стратегии заключения технологических альянсов было бы целесообразно. Можно начать эту работу сейчас и внести тему в повестку делового совета БРИКС в Уфе", - говорится в рекомендациях экспертного совета.

В первую очередь, полагают эксперты, такое предложение следует адресовать Индии и Китаю, которые активно развивают свою пилотируемую космонавтику.

Кроме того, эксперты в области космонавтики выбрали перспективными направлениями для дальнейших исследований модульные ракеты, использующие в качестве топлива метан, а также предложили создание авиационного-космического самолета, на базе которого в перспективе может быть создан истребитель или бомбардировщик шестого поколения."

ТАСС: Космос - Россия может предложить партнерам по БРИКС создать общую орбитальную станцию



"МОСКВА, 27 января. /ТАСС/. Специалисты ЦЭНКИ (Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры) могут приступить к монтажу стартовой системы для ракет-носителей "Союз-2" на космодроме Восточный к 1 марта, сообщил ТАСС заместитель начальника Дальневосточного главка Спецстроя по строительству объектов специального назначения Павел Буяновский.

По его словам, сейчас основные усилия сосредоточены на стартовом и технических комплексах, зданиях и сооружениях, необходимых для подготовки к запуску "Союза-2" в конце года, а также на объектах жилого фонда и инженерной инфраструктуры.

"Строительная готовность основных технологических блоков стартового комплекса составляет почти 100%", - отметил Буяновский.

Сейчас, пояснил он, идут монтаж внутренних инженерных систем и отделочные работы, "а также устройство арматурных каркасов для бетонирования защитного покрытия, завершение которого к 1 марта 2015 года позволит произвести монтаж стартовой системы".

Роскосмос и Спецстрой определили 39 первоочередных помещений для монтажа технологического оборудования, 15 из них уже переданы заказчику. "Передача оставшихся 24 помещений будет завершена поэтапно в период с 30 января по 28 февраля", - заверил Буяновский.

Сколько человек будут строить Восточный

Численность строителей космодрома Восточный можно будет увеличить до 15 тыс. человек, заявленных Роскосмосом, только после получения Спецстроем документации на все объекты первой и второй очереди строительства, сказал Буяновский.

В настоящее время на космодроме ежедневно работают почти 6,8 тыс. человек, с учетом вахтового отдыха этот показатель достигает порядка 9,5 тыс., уточнил Буяновский. Помимо сотрудников предприятий Спецстроя, постоянно задействованных на строительстве космодрома, привлекаются силы и других подведомственных предприятий.

"Для проведения пусконаладочных работ привлечены специалисты Северо-Западного главка Спецстроя России, имеющие опыт работы на строительстве космодрома Плесецк. Это поможет избежать ряда системных ошибок при создании космодрома Восточный. Всего до конца февраля число спецстроевцев, работающих на строительстве космодрома Восточный, пополнят 500 специалистов", - рассказал Буяновский.

Собеседник агентства подчеркнул, что "увеличение численности рабочих до заявляемых Роскосмосом 15 тыс. человек возможно при полном развертывании строительства на всех 23 объектах первой и последующем развертывании работ на второй очереди строительства, включая монтажников технологического оборудования по линии ответственности Роскосмоса".

По его словам, уже в марте начнет высвобождаться часть трудовых ресурсов и техники с объектов первой очереди и их нужно будет перебросить на вторую очередь. "В условиях отсутствия графика разработки проектно-сметной документации, графика финансирования, графика строительства и ввода объектов в эксплуатацию это сегодня представляет собой определенную проблему", - признал собеседник агентства.

Тем не менее, отметил он, уже в первый месяц этого года строителей стало больше. Люди работают прежде всего на объектах, которые планируется ввести в эксплуатацию в первом полугодии. "Дальнейшее наращивание будет происходить только на объектах, по которым вновь заключены госконтракты, есть вся необходимая проектно-сметная документация и работы только начинаются, - сообщил Буяновский. - Поэтому так важно обеспечение соответствующей документацией строительства следующей очереди космодрома".

Средняя зарплата строителей космодрома Восточный составляет почти 37 тыс. руб. - это больше среднего показателя их коллег в Амурской области. Так Буяновский прокомментировал сообщения СМИ о том, что зарплата работников космодрома составляет около 17 тыс. руб.

"В конце 2013 года благодаря применению индекса изменения сметной стоимости среднемесячная заработная плата работников в ноябре 2014 года выросла на 12,8% по сравнению с соответствующим периодом прошлого года и составила около 36,9 тыс. руб. Для сравнения, средняя заработная плата рабочих-строителей по Амурской области составляет 34,9 тыс. руб.", - сказал Буяновский.

В то же время в сводном-сметном расчете, получившем положительное заключение госэкспертизы, в период с 2011 по 2013 год заработная плата рабочего составляла 17-19 тыс. руб., что было значительно ниже среднерыночной заработной платы по данной специальности для Амурской области."

ТАСС: Космос - Монтаж стартового комплекса для ракет "Союз-2" на космодроме Восточный начнется с 1 марта



"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 27 января. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Пильщиков/. Американские компании Boeing и SpaceX намерены начать самостоятельно отправлять астронавтов NASA на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) в 2017 году. Доставка одного человека на орбитальный комплекс, как заявили в понедельник представители этих фирм на пресс-конференции в Хьюстоне, будет стоить властям США $58 млн.

В настоящее время международные экипажи летают на МКС только на российских "Союзах". По словам директора космического ведомства США Чарльза Болдена, доставка одного астронавта на орбитальный комплекс российской стороной обходится NASA примерно в $71 млн.

Президент SpaceX Гуинн Шортуэлл также заявила, что разрабатываемые ее компанией вместе с Boeing пилотируемые корабли смогут доставлять на МКС четырех астронавтов за раз, а также значительный объем полезных грузов. В "Союзах", по ее словам, на МКС летают только три человека, в том числе пилот. В будущем SpaceX и Boeing обещают отправлять на станцию сразу пятерых астронавтов.

Компании намерены создать по крайней мере два пилотируемых транспортных корабля. В случае неисправности одного из них рейсы на МКС сможет совершать второй. Каждый из кораблей, как планируется, должен осуществить до шести полетов.

Шортуэлл отметила, что первые пилотируемые испытания аппаратов могут состоятся уже в 2016 году."

ТАСС: Космос - NASA будет отправлять астронавтов на МКС за $58 млн

----------


## OKA

"РКК "Энергия" занялась разработкой пилотируемого корабля для полетов к Луне  28 января 2015 года 14:03

Москва. 28 января. INTERFAX.RU - В Ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия" и на предприятиях ракетно-космической промышленности России создается новый пилотируемый космический корабль, предназначенный для экспедиций к Луне, сообщил в среду в выступлении на Академических чтениях по космонавтике заместитель генерального конструктора РКК Николай Брюханов.

По его словам, "основная задача нового корабля - это доставка экипажа на высокие орбиты вплоть до орбиты вокруг Луны и обратно".

Брюханов подчеркнул, что при разработке корабля выполнены требования ООН по незагрязнению космического пространства и безопасности наземной инфраструктуры.

"После разделения отсеков двигательный отсек выдает дополнительный импульс и обеспечивает свое сгорание над акваторией Тихого океана", - пояснил он."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/420647

Каки там кризисы-шмизисы)) Будет всё экологично и экономично. Гуляй рванина по Луне!!! Пенсии проиндексируют))

----------


## Avia M

> Каки там кризисы-шмизисы)) Будет всё экологично и экономично. Гуляй рванина по Луне!!! Пенсии проиндексируют))


Таки поговаривают, что "шмизисы" исключительно в головах... На деле, занимай очередь, за визой на Луну!  :Smile: 
P.S. Я за оптимизм!

----------


## OKA

> Таки поговаривают, что "шмизисы" исключительно в головах... На деле, занимай очередь, за визой на Луну! 
> P.S. Я за оптимизм!


Таки не только в головах, таки и в магазинах цены какбэ намекают))
Оптимизм про "хуже не будет" известен))

----------


## OKA

"УГЛЕГОРСК /Амурская область/, 30 января. /ТАСС/. Законопроект о создании госкорпорации "Роскосмос" планируется внести в правительство на следующей неделе, а сама ГК может быть образована к 1 июля 2015 года. Об этом сообщил глава Федерального космического агентства Игорь Комаров, отвечая на вопрос корреспондента ТАСС.

"Что касается поручения по подготовке федерального закона о госкорпорации "Роскосмос", то сроки действительно сжатые, - отметил он. - Мы отправили на согласование министерствам и ведомствам на этой неделе проект закона. В начале следующей недели надеемся внести его в правительство".

Говоря о создании новой госкорпорации, Комаров выразил уверенность, что это можно сделать в течение первого полугодия, к 1 июля. "Мы надеемся, что сможем выполнить основные мероприятия, включая и утверждение закона, и все подготовительные мероприятия для регистрации и создания госкорпорации "Роскосмос", - заверил он.

21 января президент России Владимир Путин поддержал предложение премьер-министра Дмитрия Медведева создать госкорпорацию на базе Роскосмоса и Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации (ОРКК). руководителем новой структуры был утвержден возглавлявший ОРКК Игорь Комаров. 
Бюджет Федеральной космической программы

В ближайшие дни Роскосмос подготовит предложения по изменению бюджета Федеральной космической программы. Об этом сообщил глава ведомства Игорь Комаров,  отвечая на вопрос корреспондента ТАСС.

"Мы сейчас рассматриваем Федеральную космическую программу до 2025 года, мы должны внести ее к маю, но нам нужно рассмотреть достаточно быстро мероприятия, которые бы позволили ее выполнить в текущем году, если говорить о предприятиях космической промышленности, - отметил руководитель Роскосмоса. - Но одновременно происходит и изменение курса /валют/, и изменение ставок. Мы в ближайшее время должны оценить по всем предприятиям, проектам влияние изменившихся условий".

Комаров отметил, что сроки очень сжатые. "В ближайшие дни (мы должны) дать предложения по бюджету этого года и по измененной программе", - пояснил он.

Глава Роскосмоса особо подчеркнул, что руководство Федерального космического агентства будет стараться максимально сохранить все ключевые проекты. "Надеемся, что если будут изменения, они повлияют, может быть, на реализацию сроков. А так - у нас желание проекты Федеральной программы сохранить", - заключил он."

ТАСС: Космос - Комаров: госкорпорация "Роскосмос" может быть создана к 1 июля

----------


## OKA

"Счетная палата направила материалы по космодрому Восточный в СК РФ 31.01.2015

Глава Счетной палаты Татьяна Голикова сообщила, что, по оценке ведомства, которую предстоит подтвердить правоохранительным структурам, стоимость строительства инфраструктуры Восточного завышена более чем на 13 миллиардов рублей.

МОСКВА, 31 янв РИА Новости. Стоимость строительства наземной инфраструктуры космодрома "Восточный", по оценке Счетной палаты, завышена на более чем 13 миллиардов рублей, материалы проверки переданы в Следственный комитет, сообщила глава контрольного ведомства Татьяна Голикова.

Космодром строится вблизи поселка Углегорск в Приамурье; первый пуск ракеты-носителя планируется в 2015 году, первый запуск пилотируемого космического корабля — в 2018 году.

"Меня всегда поражала стройка. И то, как неэффективно используются деньги в строительстве у нас. А если брать конкретный объект, то строительство наземной инфраструктуры космодрома "Восточный". (Выявлено) завышение стоимости строительства, использование такой схемы расчетов, которая позволяла с одной стороны завышать, с другой стороны — деньги размещались в коммерческих банках, использовались на депозитах и собственно измерялись такого рода вводы миллиардами рублей", — сказала Голикова в программе "Вести в субботу".

Она добавила, что, по оценке Счетной палаты, которую предстоит подтвердить правоохранительным структурам, это более 13 миллиардов рублей. Все документы отправлены в Следственный комитет."

Счетная палата направила материалы по космодрому Восточный в СК РФ | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Для расследования хищений при строительстве космодрома "Восточный" установлен срок до конца марта - источник  02.02.2015 10:43:58
       Москва. 2 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Срок следствия по делу о хищении бюджетных средств при строительстве космодрома "Восточный" продлен до конца марта, сообщил "Интерфаксу" в субботу источник, знакомый с материалами дела.
       "Срок следствия продлен до 30 марта 2105 года", - сказал источник.
       Он отметил, что в рамках расследования преступлений на "Восточном" было возбуждено два уголовных дела, которые были объединены в одно производство. "В материалах дела фигурировала только сумма ущерба в 1,8 млрд рублей", - отметил собеседник агентства.
       В субботу глава Счетной палаты РФ Татьяна Голикова в интервью программе "Вести в субботу" с Сергеем Брилевым оценила объем хищений при строительстве "Восточного" более чем в 13 млрд. рублей.
       В конце октября 2014 года следственные органы возбудили уголовное дело по ч. 4 ст.160 УК РФ (хищение чужого имущества, вверенного виновному, группой лиц в особо крупном размере) на основании материалов Счетной палаты РФ. Под стражей находятся экс-глава ФГУП "Дальспецстрой" Юрий Хризман и бывший бухгалтер предприятия Владимир Ашихмин."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=365006



"Участие Роскосмоса в российско-украинском ракетном проекте "Днепр" приостановлено   02.02.2015 13:50:57

       Москва. 2 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Роскосмос приостановил участие в российско-украинском проекте "Днепр" по использованию стратегических ракет РС-20 для запуска космических аппаратов, сообщили в понедельник "Интерфаксу-АВН" в пресс-службе Роскосмоса.
       "Проект приостановлен, идет оценка перспектив данной программы. Выводы будут сделаны позднее", - сказал представитель Роскосмоса.
       Ранее сообщалось, что в марте 2015 года планируется осуществить очередной пуск ракеты "Днепра" с южнокорейским спутником "Компсат".
       Предыдущий запуск "Днепра" с японским спутником дистанционного зондирования Земли ASNARO, а также с четырьмя мини-спутниками состоялся в ноябре. Пуск был осуществлен совместными пусковыми расчетами РВСН и российско-украинско-казахстанской компании "Космотрас". 19 июня 2014 года "Днепр" вывел в космос 33 космических аппарата различного назначения.
       "Днепр" создана на базе самой мощной в мире межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты РС-20Б (по классификации НАТО - SS-18 "Сатана").
       Пуски "Днепров" осуществляются по программе ликвидации межконтинентальных баллистических ракет с попутным выведением на орбиту космических аппаратов.
       Компания "Космотрас" осуществляет модернизацию разработанных КБ "Южное" (Днепропетровск, Украина) и построенных на заводе "Южмаш" (Днепропетровск) МБР РС-20 в конверсионную ракету-носитель "Днепр". Ее запуски выполняются с космодрома Байконур и из позиционного района Ясненского соединения РВСН (Оренбургская область). С 1999 года выполнено 20 успешных пусков ракет-носителей "Днепр".
       Ракета-носитель "Днепр" - трехступенчатая, жидкостная. Первая и вторая ступени являются штатными ступенями МБР РС-20. Стартовая масса "Днепра" - 210 тонн."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=365060

----------


## OKA

"РКС открыли учебно-демонстрационный комплекс в РУДН 03.02.2015

Студенты на практике изучат возможности космической съемки со спутников "Электро-Л" и "Метеор-М" №2 и будут отрабатывать технологии приема и практического применения данных дистанционного зондирования Земли.

МОСКВА, 3 фев — РИА Новости. ОАО "Российские космические системы" (РКС, входит в ОРКК) открыло во вторник новый учебно-демонстрационный комплекс в Российском университете дружбы народов (РУДН).

"Он (комплекс) позволит обучать студентов современным технологиям применения результатов космической деятельности. Авторами методик и преподавателями выступят лучшие специалисты РКС. Новый учебно-демонстрационный комплекс наглядно демонстрирует возможности современной орбитальной спутниковой группировки и повысит эффективность обучения российских и иностранных студентов из более 150 стран мира в интересах мировой космической отрасли", — сообщил на открытии генеральный директор РКС Андрей Тюлин.

По его словам, студенты на практике изучат возможности космической съемки со спутников "Электро-Л" и "Метеор-М" №2 и будут отрабатывать технологии приема и практического применения данных дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ).

Технологии обработки данных ДЗЗ позволяют решать задачи картографии и кадастра, мониторинга земель, водных объектов, сельского и лесного хозяйства, мониторинга инженерной, транспортной инфраструктуры, критически важных объектов, рационального природопользования и выявления фактов несанкционированного строительства, определения реального местонахождения морских судов, разливов нефтепродуктов, прогнозирования погоды.

Для демонстрации работы системы высокоточного мониторинга смещений инженерных сооружений специалисты РКС разместили на крыше здания университета измерительные модули. Благодаря использованию технологии ГЛОНАСС можно в режиме реального времени отслеживать возможные колебания зданий и сооружений, в том числе учебного корпуса РУДН.

Эффективность таких инженерных решений РКС уже проверена на практике. Например, в постоянном режиме ведется мониторинг нового Бугринского моста через Обь в Новосибирске длиной более двух километров, который был открыт в октябре 2014 года. Система позволяет производить раннюю диагностику нарушений целостности сложных инженерных конструкций.

Кроме того, учебно-демонстрационный комплекс РКС позволяет проводить обучение эксплуатации новейшей системы мониторинга, отслеживающей перемещение опасных грузов автомобильным и железнодорожным транспортом и демонстрирует работу глобальной системы поиска и спасания КОСПАС-САРСАТ.

http://ria.ru/science/20150203/1045721872.html


"Штат головного института Роскосмоса сократят менее чем на 5%   3 февраля, 15:33 UTC+3

Организация намерена избавиться от "сотрудников, которые не вносят вклад в итоги деятельности ЦНИИмаш"

МОСКВА, 3 февраля. /ТАСС/. Штат ЦНИИмаш, головного института Роскосмоса, будет сокращен менее чем на 5%, заявил ТАСС гендиректор организации Александр Мильковский.

Отвечая на вопрос о возможных крупных сокращениях в институте, о чем ранее сообщил ТАСС источник в отрасли, Мильковский заявил, что это неправда.

"Смена кадров идет в любой организации, перед которой стоят новые задачи. Мы постепенно будем избавляться от сотрудников, которые не вносят вклад в итоги деятельности ЦНИИмаш, и на их место будем привлекать молодежь. Это будет менее 5% численности сотрудников", - сказал гендиректор института.

Ранее источники ТАСС в ракетно-космической отрасли рассказали, что в ЦНИИмаше планируется сократить до 30% сотрудников, а в подведомственном ему Центре управления полетами - до 25% Позднее в Роскосмосе сообщили, что общая численность персонала организаций сохранится на прежнем уровне, а вместо пожилых сотрудников наберут молодежь. В конце января в пресс-службе ЦУПа ТАСС рассказали, что сотрудники Центра получили уведомления о выведении их за штат. По данным пресс-службы, их дальнейшая судьба выяснится после середины февраля.

Глава Роскосмоса: отдачи от госинвестиций - приоритет в работе ведомства

Получение отдачи от государственных инвестиций в космическую сферу является одним из приоритетных направлений работы Роскосмоса, считает новый глава ведомства Игорь Комаров.

"Я думаю, мы в долгу перед государством, которое инвестировало большие средства в космическую группировку и наземную инфраструктуру. Нам нужно очень серьезно повысить отдачу от инвестиций. Это является одним из ключевых направлений", - сказал Комаров, открывая Центр управления полетами в Российском университете дружбы народов /ЦУП РУДН/.

Этот учебно-демонстрационный комплекс позволит обучать студентов эксплуатации новейших космических систем метеоназначения, мониторинга, дистанционного зондирования Земли. В ЦУПе РУДН установлен защищенный канал связи с подмосковным Центром управления полетами, по нему студенты смогут связываться с экипажами космических кораблей.

"ЦУП РУДН позволит демонстрировать практическое применение космических услуг в различных областях", - отметил гендиректор ЦНИИмаш - головного института Роскосмоса - Александр Мильковский."

ТАСС: Космос - Штат головного института Роскосмоса сократят менее чем на 5% 



"СМИ: новый глава Роскосмоса уволил начальника космодромов  4 февраля, 1:30 UTC+3

Конкурс на замещение вакантной должности планируется провести в апреле

МОСКВА, 4 февраля. /ТАСС/. Новый руководитель Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров оперативно занялся решением кадрового вопроса в подведомственных агентству организациях: своих постов лишились глава ФГУП "Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры" (ЦЭНКИ, управляет космодромами) Александр Сироткин и Валерий Притыченко, возглавлявший службу внутреннего контроля Роскосмоса, сообщила в среду газета "Известия".

Как уточнил официальный представитель Роскосмоса Игорь Буренков, Сироткину предложено перейти на работу в Роскосмос, Притыченко же лишился должности по причине упразднения службы внутреннего контроля в рамках оптимизации управленческой структуры ведомства.

И.о. гендиректора ЦЭНКИ, пишет "Известия", назначен Сергей Смирнов, первый заместитель гендиректора компании. Конкурс на замещение вакантной должности главы ЦЭНКИ планируется провести в апреле этого года.

Служба внутреннего контроля (СВК) Роскосмоса, напоминает газета, была создана весной прошлого года по инициативе бывшего главы космического агентства Олега Остапенко. Она изначально была наделена правами проверять на объектах любые документы, сохранность и правильность использования денежных средств, осуществлять экономическую оценку действий руководства предприятий на предмет их законности, а также оценивать бездействие должностных лиц. СВК имела доступ на все подведомственные Роскосмосу предприятия, территории и объекты. По заинтересовавшим службу фактам ее представители могли опрашивать сотрудников и их руководителей, в том числе с использованием видео- и звукозаписывающей аппаратуры.

Создание органа с такими полномочиями, указывает газета, вызвало неоднозначную реакцию в отрасли: в Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации тогда заявили, что сотрудников СВК на свои предприятия не допустят."

ТАСС: Космос - СМИ: новый глава Роскосмоса уволил начальника космодромов

----------


## OKA

"СП: стоимость строительства космодрома "Восточный" увеличилась на 20%  05:02 09.02.2015

Аудиторы выяснили, что применяемая система сметных нормативов в строительстве приводит к увеличению стоимости отдельных гособъектов. При строительстве космодрома "Восточный" сметная стоимость выросла на 13 миллиардов рублей.

МОСКВА, 8 фев — РИА Новости. Аудиторы Счетной палаты выяснили, что применяемая система сметных нормативов в строительстве приводит к увеличению стоимости отдельных объектов на 20% — 45%, сообщает в ночь на понедельник пресс-служба ведомства. Например, при строительстве космодрома "Восточный" сметная стоимость строительства выросла на 20%, или около 13 миллиардов рублей, говорится в релизе.

Соответствующие выводы аудиторы сделали при анализе работы Федерального центра ценообразования в строительстве и ряда других организаций, осуществляющих ценообразование, сметное нормирование и оценку сметной стоимости объектов, строительство которых финансируется с привлечением средств федерального бюджета. Доклад рассмотрела коллегия Счетной палаты во главе с ее председателем Татьяной Голиковой.

"Утвержденная еще Госстроем России в 2012 году без каких-либо законодательных оснований классификация сметных нормативов предусматривает возможность использования индивидуальных нормативов для отдельных объектов (индивидуальные нормативы) или даже целых отраслей (отраслевые нормативы)", — сообщает пресс-служба ведомства.

"Такая процедура обеспечивает избирательный подход и приводит к увеличению сметной стоимости строительства отдельных объектов на 20-45%", — пояснил готовивший доклад аудитор Сергей Агапцов, которого цитирует пресс-служба.

Сейчас действуют более 150 подобных сметных нормативов, характеризующихся направленностью на увеличение стоимости строительства, говорится в релизе. При этом подобные нормативы применяются госзаказчиками и крупными коммерческими организациями с госучастием, среди которых "Росатом", ФСК ЕЭС и РЖД (отраслевые нормативы), а также при реализации таких проектов как "Приморский океанариум" (индивидуальные нормативы).

"Анализ результатов применения индивидуальных нормативов, по оценкам аудиторов, при строительстве объектов космодрома "Восточный" показал увеличение сметной стоимости строительства на 20% (13,2 миллиарда рублей)", — приводит пример Счетная палата.

Обращения Счетной палаты направлены в Федеральную службу безопасности, Генпрокуратуру, Федеральную антимонопольную и Федеральную налоговую службы.
Космодром и океанариум

Космодром "Восточный" строится в Приамурье, работы должны быть закончены до 30 ноября 2015 года. Строители не раз сообщали об отставании от графика на отдельных объектах и заверяли, что должны в оперативные сроки его преодолеть. В 2013 году выяснилось, что федеральное правительство не получало полной информации о задержках, в итоге был уволен руководитель "Дальспецстроя".

Голикова в конце января заявила, что стоимость строительства завышена на 13 миллиардов рублей. По ее словам, использовалась схема расчетов, "которая позволяла с одной стороны завышать, а с другой стороны — деньги размещались в коммерческих банках, использовались на депозитах и собственно измерялись такого рода вводы миллиардами рублей".

"Приморский океанариум" на острове Русский должен стать одним из крупнейших подобных объектов в мире. Изначально океанариум планировалось открыть к началу саммита АТЭС-2012, но дата его ввода в эксплуатацию несколько раз переносилась, последний срок истек в сентябре 2014 года. Особое внимание общественности к этой теме оказалось привлечено после визита президента Владимира Путина на остров Русский.

По версии следствия, с марта 2010 по сентябрь 2014 года директор Дирекции по строительству в Дальневосточном округе Андрей Поплавский и гендиректор НПО "Мостовик" Олег Шишов присвоили около 2 миллиардов рублей, выделенных на строительство океанариума, кроме того Поплавский присвоил еще 40 миллионов рублей, выделенных на океанариум."

СП: стоимость строительства космодрома "Восточный" увеличилась на 20% | РИА Новости



"СМИ: Роскосмос пересмотрит перспективы пилотируемой космонавтики 05:07 09.02.2015

Новым главой Роскосмоса Игорем Комаровым сформирована рабочая группа, перед которой стоит задача в короткий срок представить ответы на основные вопрос целесообразности дальнейшего использования МКС.


МОСКВА, 9 фев — РИА Новости. Новый глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров сформировал рабочую группу, которая пересмотрит перспективы российской пилотируемой космонавтики.

Ситуация вокруг МКС обострилась в мае на фоне охлаждения отношений Москвы и Вашингтона из-за присоединения Крыма к России. Тогда в ответ на санкции США вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин заявил, что Россия не намерена продлевать эксплуатацию МКС. В декабре тогдашний глава Роскосмоса Олег Остапенко сообщил, что его агентство рассматривает вариант создания национальной космической станции, которая также сможет стать базой для лунной программы.

"Мною сформирована рабочая группа с участием научных организаций и головного предприятия по пилотируемой космонавтике — РКК "Энергия". Перед группой стоит задача в короткий срок, буквально в течение месяца, представить ответы на основные вопросы: целесообразность дальнейшего использования МКС, возможность заключения стратегических альянсов в сфере космических исследований, перспективы создания новой орбитальной станции", — сказал он "Известиям".

Комаров уточнил, что рекомендации группы будут учтены в новой Федеральной космической программе на 2016-2025 годы, которая должна быть утверждена в 2015 году. Проекты и исследования, которые попадут в программу, получат финансирование в ближайшее десятилетие. Планы за пределами программы рассматриваются в дополнительных документах, таких как концепция национальной программы освоения Луны и долгосрочная программа освоения дальнего космоса.

Один из участников рабочей группы заявил изданию, что освоение Луны останется стратегической целью российской космонавтики, однако в космическом ведомстве могут отложить некоторые проекты, например новый космический корабль, создаваемый специально для лунной экспедиции, или сверхтяжелая ракета грузоподъемностью от 70 до 80 тонн.

"Проект сверхтяжелого носителя, активно продвигаемый командой Остапенко, скорее всего рабочей группой будет отложен на будущее. Альтернативой может стать тяжелый вариант "Ангары" с выведением нагрузки на орбиту в несколько этапов, с последующей сборкой непосредственно на орбите", — цитирует газета источник в рабочей группе Роскосмоса."

РИА Новости СМИ: Роскосмос пересмотрит перспективы пилотируемой космонавтики | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"СМИ: Коптеву предложили возглавить научно-технический совет Роскосмоса 10.02.2015

Бывшему главе Росавиакосмоса Юрию Коптеву предложено возглавить единый НТС Роскосмоса, созданный из объединения советов агентства и Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации.

МОСКВА, 10 фев — РИА Новости. Глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров предложил бывшему главе Росавиакосмоса Юрию Коптеву, руководившему агентством со дня его основания по 2004 год, возглавить объединенный научно-технический совет (НТС) Роскосмоса и объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации (ОРКК).

"Я отказался возглавить НТС Роскосмоса, предложив объединить советы космического агентства и ОРКК в единый НТС, который мог бы возглавить Юрий Николаевич Коптев", — заявил газете "Известия" Игорь Комаров.

Коптев пояснил, что организационно объединения советов не произошло. Оформлено всё как уточнение состава НТС Роскосмоса, куда вошли представители ОРКК.

"Сейчас идет активная работа по формированию новой концепции пилотируемой космонавтики. Как только рабочая группа представит свои предложения, мы рассмотрим их на заседании НТС", — пояснил Юрий Коптев."

СМИ: Коптеву предложили возглавить научно-технический совет Роскосмоса | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Определен порядок использования космической инфраструктуры в Крыму  13:55 21.02.2015

Министерство обороны России и Роскосмос будут совместно использовать объекты, которые развиваются по той или иной космической программе, сообщил командующий ВКО России Александра Головко.

ЕВПАТОРИЯ, 21 фев — РИА Новости. Министерство обороны России и Роскосмос определили порядок совместного использования объектов военно-космической инфраструктуры в Крыму, сообщил журналистам в Евпатории командующий войск воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО) России Александра Головко.

Торжественная церемония вручения боевого знамени 40-му отдельному командно-измерительному комплексу войск воздушно космической обороны состоялась ровно в полдень в субботу на Театральной площади Евпатории в присутствии командующего войск воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО) России Александра Головко, главы республики Крым Сергея Аксенова и нескольких тысяч горожан.

Часть, которой вручено боевое знамя, была создана на базе центра дальней космической связи, созданного еще при СССР, в состав которой входит уникальный полноповоротный радиотелескоп РТ-70 с диаметром зеркала 70 метров.

"На сегодняшний день у нас с Роскомосом определен порядок совместного использования объектов, которые развиваются по той или иной космической программе", — сказал Головко.

Командующий подчеркнул важность пункта управления орбитальной группировкой, который ранее входил в состав испытательного космического центра, расположенного в Краснознаменске, а также отметил опережающие темпы его оснащения новыми техническими средствами.

"В ближайший год здесь будут установлены абсолютно новые средства, которые соответствуют всем требованиям обеспечения безопасности страны. Именно в вопросе управления орбитальной группировкой", — отметил Головко.

Крым и Севастополь стали российскими регионами после проведенного там в марте 2014 года референдума, на котором большинство жителей высказались за вхождение в состав РФ. Киев, несмотря на итоги референдума, по-прежнему считает Крым украинской территорией."

Определен порядок использования космической инфраструктуры в Крыму | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

26 февраля, AEX.RU –  Спецстрой приступил к монтажу технического оборудования на стартовом комплексе космодрома "Восточный" в Амурской области, сообщает в четверг РИА Новости со ссылкой на пресс-службу Федерального агентства.

Начат монтаж техоборудования на комплексе космодрома "Восточный" - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Солидно!  2 марта, AEX.RU –  Россия в ближайшие три месяца планирует провести 12 запусков ракет-носителей, сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Россия весной 2015 года проведет 12 космических пусков - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 23 апреля. /ТАСС/. Новая российская орбитальная станция, которая может прийти на смену Международной космической станции (МКС), и будет вначале состоять из трех модулей, в 2025 году пополнится трансформируемым и энергетическим модулями. Об этом говорится в новом проекте Федеральной космической программы (ФКП) на 2016-2025 годы, разработанном Роскосмосом.

Согласно документу, в 2020 году начнутся работы над созданием трансформируемого модуля, запуск которого состоится в 2025 году. В 2021 году стартует создание энергетического модуля. Его запуск предварительно также запланирован на 2025 год.

Эти модули присоединят к национальной орбитальной станции в составе многофункционального лабораторного модуля, узлового модуля и научно-энергетического модуля.

Прежним проектом ФКП, разработанным в 2014 году, запуск трансформируемого модуля планировался на 2021 год, энергетического модуля - на 2025 год. Кроме того, предполагалось, что новая орбитальная станция получит модуль-лабораторию "ОКА-Т-2", узловой модернизированный модуль (УММ), модуль-стапель (МС).

"Отмена опытно-конструкторских работ по типовым модулям перспективной пилотируемой инфраструктуры не позволит создать на рубеже 2030 года лунную орбитальную станцию", - отмечается в пояснении к программе.

Ранее сообщалось, что достигнута договоренность о продлении эксплуатации МКС до 2024 года. В 2017 году российский сегмент МКС пополнится многофункциональным лабораторным модулем, в 2018 году - узловым модулем, в 2019 году - научно-энергетическим модулем. Судьба МКС после 2024 года не решена. Российская сторона не исключает отделения трех своих новых модулей от МКС для создания национальной орбитальной станции."

ТАСС: Космос - Новая российская орбитальная станция будет состоять из пяти модулей


Кроме Роскосмоса национальная обитаемая станция может быть нужна(теоретически) военным. Ну туристов за баксы ещё возить, когда придумывать задачи для неё будет сложно))

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 27 апреля. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос планирует с 2018 года приступить к разработке новой ракеты-носителя среднего класса на смену семейству "Союз", создание которого началось еще при Сергее Королеве.

Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Техническое задание на разработку ракеты-носителя среднего класса должно быть подготовлено Роскосмосом в течение 2016-2017 годов. С 2018 года планируется приступить к опытно-конструкторским работам по данной тематике, под названием "Феникс", - сказал он.

Собеседник агентства отметил, что с 2018 по 2025 год Роскосмос планирует направить на эти работы свыше 30 млрд рублей.

Другой источник в отрасли рассказал ТАСС, что инициатива разработки новой ракеты принадлежит самарскому РКЦ "Прогресс". По предварительным данным, носитель должен быть моноблочным и способным выводить на низкую околоземную орбиту не менее 9 тонн полезной нагрузки, то есть занять нишу между существующими ракетами "Союз" и "Зенит". Самарское предприятие предлагает использовать в качестве топлива сжиженный природный газ, но рассматривается и стандартный вариант с керосином и водородом. В перспективе "Феникс" предлагается использовать в качестве модуля для создания ракет-носителей большей грузоподъемности. Для разгонного блока может быть использован задел по "разгоннику" "Фрегат" производства НПО им. Лавочкина.

Как пояснил собеседник агентства, необходимость создания новой ракеты среднего класса обусловлена тем, что в перспективе отечественная космонавтика делает ставку на модульную ракету "Ангара". Однако при нештатной ситуации при запуске легкой версии "Ангары" до окончания расследования придется приостанавливать пуски всего семейства носителей, подчеркнул источник. Чтобы иметь в запасе вариант, способный обеспечить выведение малых и средних полезных нагрузок, и планируется разработать новую ракету, добавил он.

Ранее глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров заявил, что в новый проект Федеральной космической программы на 2016-2025 годы включены работы по созданию ракеты-носителя среднего класса нового поколения."

ТАСС: Космос - Источник: Россия разработает ракету "Феникс" для замены "Союзов"



"Роскосмос создает холдинг ракетного двигателестроения

Это будет первая в мире холдинговая компания, специализирующаяся на ракетных и космических двигателях

Объединенная ракетно-космическая корпорация (ОРКК) готовит предложения по формированию уникального холдинга, объединяющего производителей двигателей для ракет. В данном случае ОРКК занимается чистым новаторством — до сих пор в мире не было крупных холдинговых компаний, специализирующихся на двигателях для ракет и космических аппаратов.

— Да, мы ведем работу по выработке вариантов создания ракетного двигателестроительного холдинга в составе ОРКК, — говорит заместитель гендиректора ОРКК по развитию производства Игорь Арбузов. — Результаты должны быть представлены руководителю Роскосмоса Игорю Комарову и гендиректору ОРКК Юрию Власову к 1 июня 2015 года. 

Объединение предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли в укрупненные холдинги началось в 2010 году: тогда Роскосмос предложил распределить все предприятия и научные организации российской космической отрасли в шесть структур. Одна суперкорпорация должна была заниматься производством всех типов спутников, другая — созданием средств выведения, третья — пилотируемыми космическими кораблями и орбитальными станциями. С тех пор эта идея несколько раз модифицировалась, но в целом вектор сохранился: к примеру, на основе ОАО «Российские космические системы» формируется структура, ответственная за все аспекты приборостроения.

В состав планируемого холдинга могут быть включены следующие предприятия Роскосмоса: ОАО «НПО «Энергомаш», ФГУП «Центр Келдыша», ОАО «Протон — Пермские моторы», ФГУП «Усть-Катавский вагоностроительный завод», ФГУП «Опытное конструкторское бюро «Факел», ОАО «Конструкторское бюро химавтоматики», ФКП «Научно-испытательный центр ракетно-космической промышленности». 

Все эти предприятия совсем не похожи друг на друга: к примеру, химкинское НПО «Энергомаш» выпускает лучшие на сегодняшний день маршевые кислород-керосиновые двигатели в мире, которые экспортируются в США. Напротив, Усть-Катавский вагоностроительный завод — депрессивное градообразующее предприятие, страдающее от спада спроса на трамвайные вагоны. Космический профиль Усть-Катавскому заводу обеспечивает производство маневровых двигателей.

Слишком сильно разнящийся профиль предприятий, выпускающих двигатели для нужд ракетно-космической промышленности, препятствовал организации двигателестроительного холдинга в прежние годы, хотя подобная идея в Роскосмосе обсуждалась многократно.

В этот раз работа по подготовке объединения была организована следующим образом: по команде из ОРКК на каждом предприятии была создана рабочая группа, перед которой поставили задачу написать предложения по оптимизации производства (как на конкретном предприятии, так и в целом в отрасли), изложить видение маркетинговой политики, описать перспективный модельный ряд и т.д. К началу мая предложения рабочих групп с предприятий должны быть направлены в ОРКК, где будут выбирать конструкцию создаваемого холдинга.

— Изначально речь шла о том, что в НПО «Энергомаш» будет головное конструкторское бюро, но затем появились вопросы: как это КБ будет обслуживать производителей, скажем, электроракетных двигателей, которые НПО «Энергомаш» никогда не делал? — рассказывает собеседник «Известий» в ОРКК. — Сейчас пока вопросов больше, чем ответов, конструкция холдинга еще не определена.

По мнению члена совета директоров ОАО «РКК «Энергия» Виталия Лопоты, объединение всех двигателестроительных предприятий в один холдинг негативно скажется на предприятиях-лидерах.

— Нельзя объединять предприятия, которые кардинально друг от друга отличаются и при этом друг с другом конкурируют, — говорит Лопота. — Подавлены будут самые эффективные. НПО «Энергомаш» может пострадать в результате подобного объединения.

По мнению члена-корреспондента Российской академии космонавтики имени Циолковского Андрея Ионина, самой сложной задачей будет сделать такой холдинг эффективным.

— Не представляю, как это будет выглядеть, в мире нет прецедентов, чтобы создавался холдинг по производству ракетных двигателей, — говорит Ионин. — Если делать одно большое КБ, то его надо делать в Москве, а серийное производство сосредотачивать в регионах. Но это не решение проблемы по большому счету: во всем мире космическое двигателестроение связано с авиационным, также связано с энергетическим машиностроением. Делать холдинг с единственной компетенцией в сфере ракетного двигателестроения, на мой взгляд, смысла нет. Тем более такой холдинг приобретет на уровне отрасли слишком большую власть над всеми другими производителями космической техники — это же будет монополия.

В 2007 году в рамках госкорпорации «Ростех» была создана Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация (ОДК), в состав которой вошли производители двигателей для военной и гражданской авиации, турбин для производства электрической и тепловой энергии, газоперекачивающих и корабельных газотурбинных агрегатов. Своей целью ОДК провозгласила намерение закрепиться в пятерке мировых лидеров двигателестроения."

Роскосмос создает холдинг ракетного двигателестроения - Известия



"МОСКВА, 28 апр — РИА Новости. Запуск ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1а" с космическим грузовиком "Прогресс-М27М", который доставит на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) копию знамени Победы, назначен на 28 апреля в 10.10 мск с космодрома Байконур, сообщил РИА Новости представитель Центра управления полётами (ЦУП).

"Это будет второй испытательный запуск грузового корабля на ракете-носителе "Союз-2.1а". Отделение "Прогресса М-27М" от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя "Союз" намечено в 10.18 мск. Стыковка космического грузовика с МКС должна состояться в 16.07 мск в автоматическом режиме", — рассказал собеседник агентства.

Космический грузовик должен доставить на МКС более 2,5 тонны полезных грузов различного назначения: топливо, кислород, продукты питания, аппаратуру для научных экспериментов, посылки для космонавтов и астронавтов."

"Прогресс-М27М" со знаменем Победы запустят к МКС с Байконура | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Проект закона о Госкорпорации внесен в Госдуму 28.04.2015 17:33
Проект федерального закона «О Государственной корпорации по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС» внесен для рассмотрения в Государственную Думу РФ. Закон направлен на совершенствование системы управления космической деятельностью, сохранение и развитие научного и производственного потенциала российской ракетно-космической отрасли.
Согласно законопроекту, Государственная корпорация РОСКОСМОС будет ответственна за реализацию государственной политики, осуществление нормативно-правового регулирования в области космической деятельности, оказание государственных услуг и управление госимуществом. Создаваемой Госкорпорации вменяется организация всех необходимых работ по созданию ракетно-космической техники, развитию и использованию спутниковой системы ГЛОНАСС, осуществлению международного взаимодействия по исследованию космического пространства и управлению космодромами БАЙКОНУР и ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.
Законопроект устанавливает принципы и органы управления Госкорпорацией, полномочия Президента РФ и Правительства РФ, а также предусматривает переходный период, во время которого до завершения процедуры передачи имущественного взноса РФ Госкорпорация будет осуществлять права собственника в отношении соответствующих государственных унитарных предприятий и федеральных государственных учреждений.
Руководитель РОСКОСМОСа Игорь КОМАРОВ: «Госкорпорация как единый центр системной реформы – это необходимое сочетание государственного ресурса и бизнес-подхода».
Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|


16:45, 28 апреля 2015

Что случилось с «Прогрессом»?

Главный космический грузовик России не выходит на связь



Фото: federalspace.ru

Транспортный грузовой корабль «Прогресс М-27М» после отделения от ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» отказался передавать телеметрические данные. Попытки Центра управления полетами (ЦУПа) связаться с грузовиком до сих пор не увенчались успехом.

Ракета с грузовиком, который должен был доставить на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) Знамя Победы, стартовала в 10:09 московского времени с космодрома Байконур. В 10:18 корабль отделился от третьей ступени носителя. Как сообщается на сайте Роскосмоса, это произошло в штатном режиме, и «Прогресс» вышел на околоземную орбиту.

Однако позже стало известно, что ЦУП не может установить связь с кораблем: при первом облете Земли данные с грузовика стали поступать с перерывами. Это вынудило Роскосмос перенести запланированную на 28 апреля стыковку с МКС на 30 апреля. Агентство назвало случившееся «штатной ситуацией» и занялось выяснением ее причин.

«Действительно, наблюдаются некоторые проблемы с данными телеметрии, они сейчас устраняются специалистами Роскосмоса, — вместо четырехвитковой системы мы перешли на двухсуточную», — говорится в сообщении пресс-службы Роскосмоса.

Первоначально выдвигались предположения, что проблемы со связью вызваны тем, что не раскрылись две из установленных на корабле антенн системы «Курс», с помощью которой на Землю передается информация о расстоянии до корабля и скорости углового движения. Стыковка с МКС также осуществляется с использованием этой системы.

Для связи с грузовиком специалисты ждали его второго появления над территорией России. «Корабль будет пролетать над Щелковским наземным измерительным пунктом примерно в 11:41 московского времени», — сказал источник ТАСС. Грузовик оказался в зоне видимости наземных средств слежения, и ЦУПу удалось направить на него команды для раскрытия антенн.

«Корабль появился в зоне действия российских средств связи», — сказали в ЦУПе. НАСА подтвердило, что в России установили связь с грузовиком. Однако даже после третьего пролета «Прогресса» над Землей «адекватной телеметрии» ЦУП не получил.

Неполадки со связью с «Прогрессом» могут быть связаны и с тем, что грузовик вышел на нерасчетную орбиту. Согласно данным сайта Командования воздушно-космической обороны Северной Америки, грузовик находится на короткоживущей орбите. Ее перигей (точка максимальной близости к Земле) находится на расстоянии 123 километров от поверхности Земли, а апогей — на удалении 306 километров от нее, в то время как параметры расчетной орбитой другие (193 и 238 километров).

Причины, по которым корабль мог оказаться не там, где положено, могут быть отнесены и к некорректной работе двигателя третьей ступени ракеты «Союз-2.1а». Указанный носитель только второй раз использовался для выведения «Прогресс М-27М», ранее для этого применялись другие ракеты семейства «Союз». Двигатели для «Союз-2.1а» произведены самарским ОАО «Кузнецов». По свидетельствам представителей Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации (в ее состав входит самарское предприятие), которые приводит РИА Новости, силовые агрегаты «отработали без замечаний».

«Что касается информации о нештатной ситуации с этой ракетой — информация новая, поэтому пока специалисты выясняют причины неполадок и пытаются эту ситуацию наладить», — так прокомментировал журналистам ситуацию с космическим грузовиком пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков.

Если проблемы с «Прогрессом» связаны только с нераскрытием антенн системы «Курс», пристыковать корабль к МКС можно не в автоматическом, как планировалось изначально, а в ручном режиме. Для этого предусмотрен ТОРУ — специальный телеоператорный режим управления. Если же проблемы связаны с некорректным выводом грузовика на орбиту, остается вероятность того, что корабль со Знаменем Победы может не достигнуть МКС.

ЦУП делал попытки отправить кораблю команды на включение его двигателей. Однако из-за проблем с телеметрией не ясно, получил ли их грузовик. «Прогресс» на существующей орбите может провести несколько суток, однако в случае, если не будет произведена необходимая коррекция его орбиты, он может быть потерян.




Позднее из видео, которое транслировало НАСА, стало известно, что «Прогресс» оказался в неконтролируемом вращении вокруг своей оси. Вероятно, именно по этой причине могла быть нарушена ориентация антенн, и наземные службы не смогли принять телеметрию от грузовика. Как сообщает ТАСС, стыковка корабля с МКС перенесена на неопределенный срок.

В настоящее время на МКС находится экипаж 43/44 в составе командира американца Терри Вертса и пятерых бортинженеров — россиян Антона Шкаплерова, Михаила Корниенко и Геннадия Падалки, а также итальянки Саманты Кристофоретти и гражданина США Скотта Келли. «Прогресс» должен доставить на МКС более 2,5 тонны полезного груза: топливо, кислород, продукты питания, аппаратуру и материалы для научных исследований, а также Знамя Победы.

Если российский корабль не достигнет МКС, грузов, которые 16 апреля 2015 года на станцию доставил корабль Dragon частной американской компании SpaceX, должно хватить на обеспечение жизнедеятельности экипажа.

28 апреля до 17:00 у ЦУПа есть пять попыток связаться с «Прогрессом». После этого времени он выйдет из зоны видимости российских средств слежения, которые смогут продолжить попытки связаться с кораблем только на следующий день. Пожелаем специалистам ЦУПа удачи.

Андрей Борисов"

Главный космический грузовик России не выходит на связь: Космос: Наука и техника: Lenta.ru

----------


## Avia M

Символичный заголовок... "Прогресс" потерян для России.
http://news-clck.yandex.ru/clck/jsre...=1430305114844

----------


## OKA

> Символичный заголовок... "Прогресс" потерян для России.
> http://news-clck.yandex.ru/clck/jsre...=1430305114844


Да. "Прогресс" - всё. "Бешеная гантеля", в которую превратился корабль сгорит в атмосфере сам по себе. Пишут 5-7 мая. Дорогой салют получится.

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

"На брифинге в прямом эфире руководство Роскосмоса ответило на вопросы журналистов, если кратко:

1) Нештатная ситуация произошла на этапе разделения корабля и третьей ступени ракеты-носителя.
2) "Нарушена магистраль" - похоже топливопровод порвало. Непонятно чем.
3) Пуски следующих "Прогрессов" сдвинут, возможно вперед, а не назад.
4) Пилотируемая программа не пострадает - людей пускают другими ракетами - "Союз-ФГ"
5) Продуктов питания и припасов на МКС хватает.
6) Те обломки, что видят американцы могут быть не обломками, а элементами конструкции ракеты, которые должны были отделяться в штатном порядке.
7) Страховка покрывает все затраты связанные со стоимостью ракеты и корабля, но не компенсирует стоимость пусковых услуг (около 0,8 млрд руб.).
8) Обломки корабля до поверхности долететь не должны.
9) Отчет госкомиссии по причинам аварии будет к 13 мая."

Открытый космос Зеленого кота - Грузовой "Прогресс" терпит бедствие на орбите

Объект : 




Как говорицца в неоднозначных СМдИ : " Подводная космическая группировка спутников, орбитальных и межпланетных станций , пополнится ещё одним транспортным кораблём" . 

Познавательные обсуждения здесь :

http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2692097.htm  и здесь : 

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/forum...72/?PAGEN_1=46


Каменты с соседних территорий , как всегда однозначны : 

"    stanislav vaisman    11 ч. назад

    Колорадную гадость даже космос не принимает.А вот было бы хорошо, если бы упал 9 мая на Кремль."

http://www.unian.net/science/1072984...atmosfere.html

Во всём виноват сами знаете кто- Верховное Божество бандерштата))

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 2 мая. INTERFAX.RU - Грузовой корабль "Прогресс М-27М" должен был доставить на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) 300 кг оборудования для экспериментов NASA, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник на космодроме Байконур.

"Там было американское оборудование в интересах NASA. Примерно 300 килограммов", - сообщил собеседник агентства.

По его словам, общий вес груза составил 2,5 тонны. Кроме оборудования на борту грузовика находилась 1 тонна грузов, необходимых для жизнеобеспечения модуля "Звезда", в том числе большое количество медицинского оборудования, лекарств, санитарно-гигиенических комплектов. Грузовик вез также 420 л питьевой воды, кислород и фотоаппаратуру.

"Прогресс М-27М" стартовал 28 апреля с космодрома Байконур с помощью ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1а". Изначально планировалось, что через шесть часов после старта грузовой корабль должен причалить к МКС. Однако вскоре после запуска специалисты Центра управления полетами не смогли получить телеметрическую информацию с борта "Прогресса".

ЦУП неоднократно пытался восстановить телеметрию с "Прогрессом", но каждый раз неудачно. По данным Командования воздушно-космической обороны Северной Америки (North American Aerospace Defense Command, NORAD) "Прогресс" прекратит существование в 20:33 по Москве 9 мая на 186-м витке вокруг Земли. Согласно прогнозу, последние мгновения полета корабля пройдут над точкой с координатами 26,7 град. сев.ш., 63,1 град. зап.д. Данный район находится в центральной части Атлантического океана, примерно в 1600 км восточнее Кубы.

По информации Роскосмоса, общие затраты на пуск ракеты-носителя и грузового корабля превысили 2,5 млрд рублей. Запуск был застрахован примерно на 2 млрд рублей, и Роскосмос рассчитывает за счет страховки покрыть часть издержек."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/439688 


"ТОКИО, 2 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Заврачаев/. Япония и США обсудят план отправки новой экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС), намеченной на 26 мая, в связи с аварией грузового корабля "Прогресс М-27М". Об этом сообщило Японское агентство аэрокосмических исследований (ДЖАКСА).

"Вопрос о пересмотре плана отправки экспедиции на МКС, в состав которой входят космонавт ДЖАКСА и астронавт NASA, будет решаться после 11 мая на основе данных расследования причин аварии российского аппарата "Прогресс", - говорится в заявлении ДЖАКСА.

Как сообщил ранее ТАСС источник на космодроме Байконур, запуск пилотируемого корабля "Союз ТМА-17М" с экипажем новой экспедиции на МКС, намеченный на 26 мая, может быть перенесен из-за нештатной ситуации с космическим грузовиком "Прогресс М-27М". "Часть элементов "Прогресса" такая же, как у пилотируемого "Союза". В частности, система сближения и стыковки с МКС "Курс" у этих кораблей одна и та же. Не исключено, что старт "Союза" с новым экипажем МКС могут перенести", - сказал собеседник агентства.

"Союз ТМА-17М" должен отправиться на станцию 26 мая. В составе основного экипажа новой экспедиции - Олег Кононенко (Роскосмос), японец Кимия Юи (ДЖАКСА) и астронавт NASA Челл Линдгрен. Их дублеры - российский космонавт Юрий Маленченко, астронавт Европейского космического агентства Тимоти Пик (Великобритания) и американец Тимоти Копра."

ТАСС: Космос - Япония и США обсудят план отправки экспедиции на МКС в связи с аварией "Прогресса"



"ВАШИНГТОН, 2 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Космическое ведомство США и частная американская компания SpaceX планируют сделать еще один важный шаг в создании нового пилотируемого корабля, который разрабатывается на основе "грузовика" Dragon. В пятницу они объявили, что проведут 6 мая первое испытание системы аварийного спасения (САС) экипажа на случай непредвиденных обстоятельств при запуске ракеты-носителя.

Как сообщил на пресс-конференции вице-президент SpaceX Ганс Кенигсман, "во время испытания в кабине корабля будет находиться манекен по имени Бастер". Перевод этого слова на русский язык предоставляет неограниченные возможности для фантазии и включает варианты от нейтрального "парнишки" до весьма обидных "болвана" и "негодяя". Как бы то ни было, в ходе эксперимента Бастеру отводится важная роль: установленные на нем датчики покажут, какие перегрузки будут испытывать живые астронавты в случае подобных ЧП.

NASA считает безопасность экипажа приоритетом при строительстве новых кораблей, предназначенных для полетов на Международную космическую станцию (МКС). Это было одним из главных требований к компаниям SpaceX и Boeing, выигравших конкурс и получивших в прошлом году заказы на разработку пилотируемых аппаратов. Первой из них космическое ведомство США должно выделить на эти цели в течение трех лет $2,6 млрд, второй - 4,2 млрд.

Кенигсман рассказал, что система спасения экипажа Dragon состоит из восьми двигателей, установленных по периметру корабля. Их суммарная мощность в два раза больше, чем у реактивной установки, использовавшейся 54 года назад во время суборбитального полета первого американского астронавта Алана Шепарда. В случае сбоя в работе носителя на старте они могут моментально включиться, чтобы унести кабину на безопасное расстояние от места аварии.

Во время испытания, которое состоится на базе ВВС США рядом с космодромом на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида), корабль будет установлен непосредственно на стартовом столе, а не на ракете. Двигатели САС проработают всего шесть секунд, но этого будет достаточно, чтобы поднять 8-тонный аппарат на высоту 1,6 км. Оттуда он плавно опустится на парашюте в воды Атлантического океана в километре от берега, где его подберет спасательное судно. Вся операция займет не более полутора минут.

Куратор этого проекта в НАСА Джон Коварт сообщил, что внутри и снаружи "Дрэгона" будут установлены 270 различных датчиков, видеокамер, микрофонов, а также других измерительных и записывающих устройств. "Это просто какая- то летающая приборная панель", - сказал он об экспериментальном аппарате. "Один практический тест стоит тысячи хороших теоретических исследований", - напомнил специалист.

В нынешнем году SpaceX планирует провести еще одно испытание САС нового корабля - уже после запуска ракеты- носителя на начальном этапе ее полета. НАСА рассчитывает, что уже в 2017 году Dragon совершит свой первый испытательный полет к МКС. К этому времени компания Boeing также надеется закончить строительство своего корабля CST-100."

ТАСС: Космос - США готовят испытание системы аварийного спасения нового космического корабля Dragon

----------


## OKA

Гантеля вернулась : 

"МОСКВА, 8 мая. /ТАСС/. Российский космический грузовик "Прогресс М-27М" прекратил существование примерно в 900 км западнее Маркизских островов в центральной части Тихого океана, сообщил в пятницу ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Корабль "Прогресс" упал в 05:04 мск в 900 км западнее Маркизских островов в центральной части Тихого океана", - сказал он.

Также он сообщил, что несвоевременное включение третьей ступени ракеты привело к аварии космического грузовика.

"Причина аварийного пуска "Прогресса" - сбой в работе третьей ступени ракеты-носителя "Союз". По предварительным данным, произошло несвоевременное включение двигателей третьей ступени", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, "это техническая неполадка конкретного изделия, это частный случай, а не система".

Ранее другой источник в отрасли заявил ТАСС, что госкомиссия, изучающая причины аварии, пришла к выводу, что в ней виноваты неполадки в "Союзе-2.1а". В Роскосмосе не стали комментировать эти данные, пообещав сообщить о выводах госкомиссии после 13 мая, когда госкомиссия завершит работу.

Как ранее сообщили в Роскосмосе, космический корабль вошел в плотные слои атмосферы на 160-м витке и сгорел.

Падение "Прогресса" подтвердил NORAD

Объединенное командование аэрокосмической обороны Северной Америки (NORAD) подтвердило, что "Прогресс М-27М" сгорел в плотных слоях атмосферы.

Согласно данным NORAD, корабль перестал существовать в 02:20 по Гринвичу (05:20 мск) плюс-минус одна минута."

ТАСС: Космос - Источник: "Прогресс" упал в 900 км западнее Маркизских островов

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 13 мая — РИА Новости. В создаваемую государственную корпорацию "Роскосмос" планируется передать Центр подготовки космонавтов имени Гагарина и дирекцию космодрома "Восточный", заявил первый заместитель гендиректора ОРКК Максим Петров.

"Сейчас готовится передача госкорпорации двух предприятий: это Центр подготовки космонавтов и ФГУП "Дирекция космодрома "Восточный"", — сказал Петров, выступая в Госдуме.
По его словам, госкорпорация "Роскосмос" будет создана по образцу существующих структур — "Росатома" и "Ростеха".

Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" создается путем слияния федерального космического агентства с Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорацией (ОРКК). Как сообщалось, реформа должна занять около полугода — то есть завершиться в середине 2015-го. Создаваемая госкорпорация, помимо непосредственно космической деятельности, займется космодромами, системой ГЛОНАСС и укреплением обороны страны."

В госкорпорацию "Роскосмос" передадут дирекцию "Восточного" | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

"Роскосмос" увеличит процент...

13 мая, AEX.RU –  Россия занимает чуть более одного процента на мировом рынке космических услуг, заявил на "круглом столе" в Госдуме член коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии (ВПК) Олег Фролов, передает ТАСС.

 "Всего рынок космических услуг мировой сегодня составляет порядка 300 млрд долларов. Из них на пусковые услуги приходится 2% Мы занимаем нишу в этих 2% - где-то порядка 60%", - сказал он.

 По словам Фролова, нарастить долю России на международном рынке космических услуг поможет создание госкорпорации.
ВПК: Россия занимает чуть больше процента на мировом рынке космических услуг - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

> ...Россия занимает чуть более одного процента на мировом рынке космических услуг, заявил на "круглом столе" в Госдуме член коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии (ВПК) Олег Фролов, передает ТАСС.
> 
>  "Всего рынок космических услуг мировой сегодня составляет порядка 300 млрд долларов. Из них на пусковые услуги приходится 2% Мы занимаем нишу в этих 2% - где-то порядка 60%", - сказал он...



Ну ещё бы, конкурировать на рынке качеством и ценами- это не бюджеты "осваивать"))

"МОСКВА, 13 мая — РИА Новости/Прайм. Глава Минкомсвязи РФ Николай Никифоров обеспокоен ростом цен отечественных производителей спутников связи в условиях, когда им отдается приоритет при заказе космических аппаратов.

"То, с чем мы сталкиваемся сегодня, это неконкурентоспособные ценовые предложения отечественных производителей спутников в рамках того подхода, что мы, по сути, начинаем их использовать, как единственных исполнителей этих продуктов", — сказал министр на расширенном заседании коллегии Россвязи.

"Мы неоднократно говорили, что российские спутники связи должны строиться в России, должны поддерживать нашу космическую промышленность, но важно, чтобы этот принцип единственных исполнителей не приводил к неконтролируемому росту цен", — подчеркнул глава Минкомсвязи.

По его словам, министерство обсуждает с производителями финансово-экономические обоснования цен. Он отметил, что необходимо соблюсти интересы операторов, производителей — всех, кто в кооперации осуществляет запуск спутников, реализацию космических программ.

"Не удастся задачи импортозамещения производства спутников повесить на плечи оператора "Космическая связь" (находится в ведении Россвязи — ред.). Он должен конкурировать не только на существующей зоне покрытия, но и перспективно на других территориях. Есть еще белые пятна на планете, куда не приходит сигнал наших российских спутников", — заключил министр."

Глава Минкомсвязи обеспокоен ростом цен на российские спутники связи | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 14 мая — РИА Новости. Пристыкованный к Международной космической станции (МКС) космический грузовик "Прогресс М-26М" увеличит высоту ее полета на 2,8 километра в ночь с субботы на воскресенье, сообщил РИА Новости представитель Центра управления полетами (ЦУП).

"Коррекция будет. Двигатели транспортного корабля будут запущены в 4.14 мск. Они проработают около 15 минут. При этом средняя высота орбиты полета станции будет увеличена на 2,8 километра и достигнет 402 километров", — сказал собеседник агентства.

В настоящее время на МКС работают россияне Геннадий Падалка, Михаил Корниенко и Антон Шкаплеров, а также астронавты NASA Скотт Келли, Терри Вёрст и астронавт Европейского космического агентства Саманта Кристофоретти."

Орбиту полета МКС поднимут в ночь с субботы на воскресенье на 2,8 км | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

> Ещё немного в тему : Авария Протон 2 июля 2013 (Proton crash 2013) - YouTube  . Осторожно! Люди по-русски разговаривают))


"Протон" опять полетел не туда, куда посылали... Двигатель "Прогресса" не завёлся... Интересно, что с чем (кем) ещё необходимо объединить, дабы череда аварий прекратилась? (без иронии).

----------


## OKA

> "Протон" опять полетел не туда, куда посылали... Двигатель "Прогресса" не завёлся... Интересно, что с чем (кем) ещё необходимо объединить, дабы череда аварий прекратилась? (без иронии).


Обычное дело- контроль качества на всех этапах производства. От приёма на работу , до проверки степени допуска некоторых коммерческих компаний для покраски и ремонта цехов, например))

Ну в нынешнее время эт нереально)) 

Если обратить внимание , как собирали на орбиту 27-й "прогресс" то люди там не то что одеты по-разному (и обуты)) , но как-то жалостливо хватаются за корпус корабля, типо направление задают движения на 1.23)) Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

Вопщем жаль людей и космические корабли.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po8QFJiif9g

Дополню : 

"Новости Роскосмоса  Информационное сообщение  16.05.2015 09:28

Сегодня, 16 мая 2015 года в процессе запуска РН "Протон-М" со спутником "МекСат-1" произошла нештатная ситуация. Причины выясняются.
Также утром 16 мая в назначенное время не были включены двигатели ТГК «Прогресс М-26М» для корректировки орбиты МКС. Причины изучаются специалистами Центра управления полётами ФГУП ЦНИИмаш.
РОСКОСМОС будет информировать по мере поступления дополнительной информации.

Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

http://www.federalspace.ru/21490/

Пишут, там какие-то нештатки... Платить технарям нормальную зарплату надо, и разбегаться от производств народ не станет.
Всё остальное поправимо. Ещё пока...

Вот познавательное обсуждение на ту же тему : 

http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2698476.htm

----------


## Avia M

"Реформу проведем твердо и последовательно", - заявил Рогозин.  Припозднились...
Дмитрий Рогозин назвал аварии с "Протонами" следствием системного кризиса в космической отрасли - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

РОСКОСМОС. КОРРЕКЦИЯ ОРБИТЫ МКС 18.05.2015 04:10

В соответствии с программой баллистического обеспечения полета Международной космической станции на 18 мая 2015 года проведена коррекция её орбиты.

Двигатели ТГК «Прогресс М-26М» были включены в 3 часа 30 минут и проработали 1922 секунды.

В результате выполнения манёвра средняя высота полёта станции увеличилась на 2,8 км.

Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

----------


## OKA

Дискуссии по космической тематике продолжаются :

"Бессмысленная гонка  Ольга Вандышева  18 май 2015

Достроив авральными темпами космодром Восточный, мы не сможем запустить с него новую ракету «Ангара-5» раньше 2020 года. А значит, Россия рискует утратить свои пока еще довольно прочные позиции на рынке коммерческих запусков, уступив пальму первенства американцам

Вокруг космодрома Восточный продолжают греметь скандалы. Чем дальше движется строительство, тем больше вскрывается фактов нарушений, злоупотреблений и обмана, приобретающих едва ли не космический масштаб. Превышение сметы расходов, хищения, многомесячные отставания от графика строительства, невыплаты зарплаты, забастовки и голодовки рабочих, аресты руководителей строительных фирм — все эти события с завидной регулярностью сотрясают наиважнейшую стройку XXI века. Сегодня правоохранители расследуют уже два десятка уголовных дел в связи с различными финансовыми махинациями, коррупционными схемами и нецелевым использованием миллиардов рублей. В итоге вся необходимая инфраструктура, несмотря на рапорты чиновников и аврал, не будет построена в намеченные сроки. И изначальные планы, по осуществлении которых Россия должна была в 2018 году получить независимый выход в космос для пилотируемых кораблей тяжелого класса, фактически сорваны. Запуск серии ракет «Ангара-5», а также ввод космодрома в полноценную эксплуатацию, запланированный на 2020 год, тоже сдвигаются на несколько лет. Максимум, на что мы можем рассчитывать, так это на то, что в декабре 2015 года из новой космической гавани России возле поселка Углегорск в Амурской области будет осуществлен первый запуск беспилотной ракеты-носителя «Союз-2». Как и планировалось еще в 2007 году и на чем настаивает президент Владимир Путин, подчеркивая, что это «одна из ключевых строек страны» и «сроки нужно полностью соблюдать». На осуществление этой задачи сейчас брошены все силы. Однако в погоне за конкретными датами извращена первоначальная суть проекта, который задумывался прежде всего как точка роста для всего Дальнего Востока и Сибири.

Смена риторики

«Самый критический момент строительства пройден», «мы вписываемся в график» — в последнее время риторика Дмитрия Рогозина, который в правительстве страны курирует строительство Восточного, заметно изменилась. Еще недавно вице-премьер сурово писал в соцсетях про масштабные безобразия в связи с растратой и нецелевым расходованием средств, за которые надо «не сажать, а расстреливать», а также докладывал президенту о срыве сроков строительства — с задержкой до 55 дней. Глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров тоже отмечал, что «кардинальных изменений в ходе строительства и темпах производства строительно-монтажных работ не произошло». В апреле отставание от графика по стартовому сооружению составляло 120 суток, по монтажно-испытательному комплексу космических аппаратов — 90 суток, по командному пункту — 60 суток. Таким образом, к маю готовность стартового комплекса ракеты-носителя «Союз-2» не превышала 74%.

Теперь чиновники уверяют, что все работы идут по плану и будут выполнены в срок. Однако отраслевые эксперты не столь оптимистичны. «Запустить ракету в декабре этого года — политически важный вопрос, который находится в зоне особого внимания президента. Поэтому будут приложены все возможные и невозможные усилия, чтобы это сделать. “Союз” полетит вовремя. Но с “Ангарой” сроки будут передвинуты, это точно», — уверен директор Института космической политики Иван Моисеев. Так же считает и академик Российской академии космонавтики имени Циолковского (РАКЦ) Александр Железняков: «До “Ангары” на Восточном еще как до Луны. Эта ракета пока не научилась даже летать, о ее запуске говорить очень рано». Соглашается с коллегами и академик РАКЦ главный редактор журнала «Новости космонавтики» Игорь Маринин. Он считает, что все запланированное по первому этапу — строительство стартового комплекса, сооружений и прочего, к декабрю не сделать. «Но когда надо исполнить указ президента, для этого не обязательно делать все. Достаточно подготовить все для первого пуска. Поэтому объемы работ будут выполнены не на сто процентов. Останется еще много недоделок, которые придется устранять», — объясняет Маринин. При этом все опрошенные нами эксперты в один голос говорят, что общая ситуация со строительством «новых космических ворот» России создает большую проблему не только для самого Восточного, но и для российской космонавтики в целом.

Без проектов и без смет

Первые звоночки о том, что на Восточном не все ладно, появились еще в 2012 году спустя несколько месяцев после начала строительных работ. Тогда стало известно, что рабочим задерживают заработную плату. В 2013-м эти проблемы повторились. В том же году разразился и первый скандал в связи с отставанием от графика работ, которое по отдельным объектам достигало двух месяцев. Оказалось, что «Спецстрой» как генподрядчик запустил строительство одних объектов с большим отставанием, а других — еще не имея сметы. После разбирательств вина была возложена на заказчика работ — Роскосмос, со стороны которого были допущены значительные задержки при подготовке проектно-сметной документации. В результате в октябре 2013 года был уволен тогдашний глава Роскосмоса Владимир Поповкин, а его место занял бывший замминистра обороны Олег Остапенко. Однако отставание от графика установленных сроков строительства основных сооружений стартового и технического комплекса (от 30 до 55 дней) продолжалось и при нем. Что стало предметом жесткой критики со стороны Владимира Путина, который в сентябре 2014 года посетил стройплощадку Восточного. Тогда же выяснилось, что вместо 12–15 тыс. рабочих на объектах было задействовано немногим более 6 тыс. человек. Всплыли нарушения и с порядком финансирования работ. К решению этих вопросов по указанию президента подключились правоохранительные органы. И уже в октябре 2014 года был арестован бывший начальник «Дальспецстроя» Юрий Хризман. Ему вменялась растрата денежных средств в составе преступной группы на сумму 1,8 млрд рублей. К слову, «Дальспецстрой» входит в структуру «Спецстроя» и является головным подрядчиком строительства, через него осуществляются все денежные расчеты между государством и субподрядчиками. Кроме того, в декабре 2014 года своей должности лишился директор космодрома Восточный Сергей Скляров, место которого занял вице-президент «Олимпстроя» Кирилл Мартынюк. Спустя месяц был отправлен в отставку и Остапенко, а главой Роскосмоса назначен Игорь Комаров.

Несмотря на очередные кадровые перестановки и первые аресты, в 2015 году ситуация ухудшалась. Минувшей зимой стало известно, что Генпрокуратура так и не смогла выяснить в «Дальспецстрое», куда были потрачены 16 млрд рублей. А глава Счетной палаты Татьяна Голикова сообщила, что при строительстве Восточного сметные расходы были завышены на 13 млрд рублей. Это при том, что с 2011 года на новые космические ворота России, по словам президента, уже было перечислено 100 млрд рублей и еще 50 млрд запланировано выделить в этом году. По расчетам же правительства РФ, общая стоимость космодрома теперь уже составляет более 300 млрд рублей. Однако с учетом масштабности хищений конечные затраты, скорее всего, вырастут еще больше. Отраслевые эксперты считают, что плохая организация строительства, коррупционная чехарда и разборки с подрядчиками и субподрядчиками приведут к существенному повышению стоимости строительства. Так, директор Института космической политики Иван Моисеев полагает, что перерасход бюджетных средств на Восточном составит не менее 10% от стоимости строительства. То есть десятки миллиардов рублей. И это скорее оптимистическая оценка. Недавно глава Роскосмоса сообщил, что для достройки только стартового комплекса требуется еще 15 млрд рублей, а с учетом задолженности — 22 млрд.

Потеряли страх

Тем временем нынешней весной по-настоящему драматические события разгорелись вокруг рабочих, занятых на Восточном. Как выяснилось, им по несколько месяцев не платили деньги различные фирмы-субподрядчики, которых насчитывается пять десятков. Из-за этого начались массовые акции протеста. Около сотни строителей объявили забастовку, еще три десятка — голодовку. Всего же, по оценке Роструда, задолженность по зарплате перед 2,6 тыс. строителей Восточного превышала 150 млн рублей. При этом в «Дальспецстрое» заявляли, что с их стороны все договоры профинансированы, а невыплаты зарплаты спровоцированы подрядчиками, в частности фирмой «Идеал». В этой ситуации в дело вынужден был вмешаться Дмитрий Рогозин, после чего начались новые увольнения и аресты. В частности, лишился поста замглавы «Дальспецстроя» Дмитрий Савин, который устроил к себе на работу жену и выплатил ей за месяц 800 тыс. рублей, а проблемы рабочих скрыл. В отношении руководства «Идеала» возбудили уголовное дело за растрату средств. А трое руководителей субподрядных организаций были арестованы. Сначала взяли под стражу главу «Стройиндустрии-С» Сергея Терентьева. По версии следствия, он причинил ущерб своим работникам на сумму свыше 14 млн рублей. Затем арестовали директора Тихоокеанской мостостроительной компании (ТМК) Игоря Нестеренко, задолжавшего сотрудникам на момент возбуждения уголовного дела 35 млн рублей. Ему также инкриминируется хищение в размере 55 млн рублей. Ранее было возбуждено уголовное дело в отношении предшественника Нестеренко на этом посту Виктора Гребнева. Но вместо ареста его отпустили под залог в 1 млн рублей, хотя в деле фигурирует причинение ущерба предприятию на сумму 400 млн рублей. Согласно информации, размещенной на сайте ТМК, Гребнев в период руководства компанией расходовал средства, предназначенные на строительство, для приобретения дорогих яхт, квартир, возведение базы отдыха на озере Ханка и строительство собственного трехэтажного особняка. Наконец, в конце апреля был заключен под стражу гендиректор ООО ДСС Роман Суворов. Ему 
предъявлено обвинение в невыплате зарплаты работникам компании на сумму 3,5 млн рублей.

Всего же следователям и прокурорам пришлось расследовать пропажу бюджетных средств на миллиарды рублей и разбираться в череде подрядчиков и субподрядчиков. В итоге было заведено более двух десятков уголовных дел, в суд направлено свыше 600 заявлений о невыплате зарплаты на сумму более 23 млн рублей. К ответственности были привлечены 228 должностных лиц, которые, по словам генпрокурора Юрия Чайки, «потеряли страх». Тем не менее к началу мая только семь из 11 предприятий погасили долги перед рабочими. И это несмотря на то, что ситуацию взял под личный контроль Владимир Путин, к которому во время «прямой линии» обратились с жалобой строители Восточного. При этом многие из тех, кто деньги все-таки получил, отказались продолжать сооружать космодром. Из-за этого в мае пришлось привлекать на стройку студенческие отряды.

Шатания и метания

Член-корреспондент РАКЦ Андрей Ионин считает, что корень всех проблем Восточного надо искать на начальном этапе, когда вместо специальной госкорпорации (по примеру «Олимпстроя») стройкой занялся Роскосмос. «Прежнее руководство Роскосмоса извратило суть решения президента. От него остался только срок — 2015 год, который в 2007 году был обозначен чисто символически. Сейчас идет бессмысленная гонка. И все уже забыли, ради чего затевался этот проект. А он должен был стать точкой роста для всего Дальнего Востока и Сибири, местом притяжения высококвалифицированных профессионалов из европейской части для технологического развития региона. С помощью космодрома планировалось остановить и отток специалистов. Космические аппараты тоже планировалось делать на Дальнем Востоке, а не в европейской части страны. Для космического ведомства все это очень далеко. А руководство Роскосмоса, вместо того чтобы сосредоточиться на реформировании отрасли, занимается разборками со строителями».

Игорь Маринин подтверждает слова коллеги. Он так же подчеркивает, что развитие Дальнего Востока было одним из ключевых аргументов при принятии решения о строительстве нового космодрома именно там. Здесь же планировалось создать и промышленное производство, по примеру выпуска самолетов в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. Однако академик не склонен сгущать краски. «От первоначальных задач никто не отказывался. Просто сейчас выполняется задача-минимум: запустить космодром. Чтобы начать эксплуатацию комплекса для серии ракет “Союз-2” в трех вариантах, затем закончить строительство для трех вариантов серии ракет “Ангара-5”. А потом будут изыскиваться средства на следующие цели».

На неопределенный срок сдвигается выполнение еще одной стратегической задачи, связанной с международной пилотируемой программой. «Точка развития мировой экономики и космоса сместилась в Азиатско-Тихоокеанский регион. По большому счету, единственное, что Россия может предложить партнерам в Азии, — международная пилотируемая программа, где мы до сих пор являемся мировым лидером. Но пока все это отодвинуто на отдаленную перспективу», — объясняет Андрей Ионин. К слову, в Роскосмосе, по последним данным, уже активно обсуждается идея передвинуть запуск пилотируемого аппарата с космодрома Восточный на период после 2020 года.

Согласно изначальной стратегии, новый российский космодром должен был стать сразу же и международным, предназначенным не только для ракет легкого, среднего и тяжелого класса, но и сверхтяжелого. Однако по мере того, как затягивалось строительство, менялись и планы относительно новых ракет. А вместе с этим сдвигались и намеченные сроки. В частности, предполагалось создать сверхтяжелую ракету «Русь» и уже в 2018 году запустить ее вместе с космонавтами. Однако от этой идеи решено было отказаться. Хотя еще до последнего времени в научной среде велись дебаты вокруг супертяжелой ракеты, которую предлагали сконструировать различные отечественные предприятия. Подразумевалось, что Россия будет строить ракеты, которые обеспечат нам полеты на Луну и Марс. Но в начале 2015 года создание «супертяжа» стало непосильным для госбюджета, и проект заморозили. В итоге на авансцену вышла серия ракет системы «Ангара», которая была разработана еще в начале девяностых. «Мы отложили решение вопроса по сверхтяжелой ракете, но собираемся прописать в Федеральной космической программе научно-технический задел, позволяющий России выпускать такие ракеты в будущем. А полеты к Луне планируется осуществлять за счет двухпусковой системы старта тяжелой “Ангары”», — сообщил Игорь Комаров.

Таким образом, ставка сделана на пилотируемую «Ангару-А5В» (грузоподъемность до 25 тонн при выводе на низкую орбиту) и сверхтяжелый носитель «Ангара-7» (грузоподъемность до 38 тонн) с дополнительной кислородно-водородной ступенью, которая сможет выводить на геопереходную орбиту восемь тонн груза. Стоимость создания этого носителя составит 37 млрд рублей. А вся программа выпуска тяжелой «Ангары» с учетом строительства и оснащения наземной инфраструктуры для нее обойдется примерно в 150 млрд рублей. Таким образом, именно эта ракета со временем заменит устаревший «Протон-М». Несмотря на то, что сейчас у нас достаточно много заказов на «Протоны», они имеют несколько серьезных минусов. Во-первых, «Протон-М» выводит на околоземную орбиту не более шести тонн, тогда как французский «Ариан-5» — 10,5 тонны (однако он вдвое дороже «Протона»). Во-вторых, «Протон» уже исчерпал резервы по модернизации. В-третьих, с ним периодически случаются аварийные ситуации, из-за чего России выставляют огромные счета международные страховые компании. Наконец, «Протон» работает на вредном гептиле. Из-за суммы этих факторов полеты «Протонов» с Байконура планируется завершить в 2020 году, а их производство и вовсе свернуть.

Однако окончательная судьба «Протона» будет зависеть от того, как покажет себя «Ангара». Эта ракета прошла лишь два испытательных запуска с космодрома Плесецк. Следующие намечены на 2016 год. Но даже после этого еще нельзя будет сказать, что ракета «научилась летать». Понадобятся дальнейшие испытания, в том числе с реальным грузом. Когда же «Ангара» полетит с Восточного, затрудняются предсказать даже космические эксперты. Ведь для этой ракеты нужны специальная стартовая площадка и технический комплекс, на строительство и испытания которых уйдет несколько лет. Пока же там не начались даже земляные работы — их старт запланирован на вторую половину 2015 года. То есть первый запуск «Ангары» с Восточного произойдет в лучшем случае не раньше чем через пять лет. Возможно, что-то более конкретное появится в новой федеральной космической программе до 2025 года, которая должна быть утверждена в конце мая — начале июня. Пока же называются «плавающие» сроки — от 2021-го до 2024 года. «Изменения по срокам могут быть разные. Например, первый пуск этой ракеты планировалось осуществить еще в 2007 году. Но она полетела на семь лет позже. Хотя, когда задумывался космодром Восточный, сроки были подкорректированы и назывался 2011 год, — говорит Александр Железняков. — В итоге все эти бесконечные переносы сроков негативным образом отражаются на нашей космической программе. Так же как и постоянные метания: то мы решаем создавать ракету-носитель “Русь”, то перекладываем все пуски на “Ангару”. Но при этом отказываемся создавать сверхтяжелый носитель. На коммерческих запусках это никак не отразится. Но если мы ставим цель долететь до Марса, то сверхтяжелый носитель нам нужен обязательно».

Конкуренты наступают

У России есть серьезные достижения в пилотируемой космонавтике и технические средства, которые позволяют сохранять статус ведущей космической державы. Сегодня мы можем запускать на околоземную орбиту грузы любого назначения и (теоретически) выводить станции к другим планетам. Однако наши технологии не позволяют производить достаточно хорошие спутники, которые делают американцы и европейцы. В результате мы занимаем менее 2% мирового рынка, который использует достижения космонавтики. А его годовой объем, по разным оценкам, составляет около 200 млрд долларов.

Более того, нынешняя ситуация чревата тем, что мы можем потерять позиции и на рынке коммерческих запусков, где традиционно получаем основную прибыль. Сегодня в этом небольшом сегменте рынка мы занимаем 50%. Между тем нас все более серьезно подвигают другие игроки. В частности, американская компания SpaceX, основанная в 2002 году Элоном Маском, со своей новой ракетой Falcon 9. «Американские ракеты уже составили сильную конкуренцию российским “Протонам”. А когда у нас появится новая полноценная ракета, не ясно. Если процесс затянется на десятилетие, мы можем скатиться до нулевых показателей на коммерческом рынке, — констатирует Иван Моисеев. — Нам нужно обеспечить надежность, восстановить потерянную репутацию, сохранить старые контракты и обеспечить их исполнение в будущем. Если же мы не выправим ситуацию, перспективы не очень радужные». «Маск создал абсолютно новое производство ракет конвейерного типа. Он делает ракеты, которые в полтора раза дешевле наших “Протонов». А если в пилотируемой космонавтике главное — надежность, то на коммерческом рынке — цена, — поясняет Андрей Ионин. — Поэтому, чтобы конкурировать с американцами, надо предложить ракеты еще дешевле. Если у Маска цена 60 миллионов, то мы должны предлагать за 45. “Протон” мы продаем за 100 миллионов. И “Ангара” пока неконкурентоспособна на рынке коммерческих запусков, так что не надо никого обманывать. Как бы мы ни реформировали нашу космическую отрасль, мы не сможем запускать носители так же дешево. Для этого надо делать совершенно другую ракету».

Но сначала хорошо бы все-таки завершить строительство многострадального космодрома."


Бессмысленная гонка

----------


## OKA

Не "РК" ньюс :

"ВАШИНГТОН — 19 мая, РИА Новости, Мария Чаплыгина. 

Американский космический грузовик Dragon покинет МКС и вернется на Землю в четверг, сообщило НАСА.

Dragon стартовал к МКС 14 апреля. Трое суток спустя он доставил на станцию более 2 тонн груза и более 5 недель оставался пристыкованным к американскому модулю Гармония.

По расчетам НАСА, манипулятор Canadarm 2 "отпустит" аппарат, завершив его отстыковку от МКС, в 14:04 мкс в четверг 21 мая. Ожидается, что спустя четыре с половиной часа аппарат приводнится в Тихом океане. Аппарат доставит на Землю около 1,5 тонн груза с МКС.

Предполагается, что следующая седьмая миссия грузовика Dragon к МКС, которую компания SpaceX осуществляет по контракту с НАСА, состоится в июне."

НАСА: космический грузовик Dragon покинет МКС в четверг | РИА Новости



Про "инновации" здесь подробнее : 


"...На ГК "Роскосмос" будут возложены полномочия по реализации госполитики и нормативно-правовому регулированию в космической деятельности, координации работ по созданию ракетно-космической техники военного, двойного, научного и социально-экономического назначения, в том числе боевой ракетной техники стратегического назначения. Кроме того, корпорация будет координировать работы по развитию и использованию глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы ГЛОНАСС и работы на космодромах "Байконур" и "Восточный".

Планируется, что ГК "Роскосмос" возглавит бывший директор ОРКК Игорь Комаров, ныне занимающий пост главы реформируемого агентства. Как сообщал Комаров, перевод от агентства к госкорпорации должен занять не более полугода. А реформированный Роскосмос по объему полномочий будет походить на другую госкорпорацию — Росатом..."

Рогозин в Думе рассказал о планах и задачах создаваемой ГК "Роскомос" | РИА Новости



"США осуществят в среду запуск секретной военной миссии X-37В  21:17 19.05.2015

Запуск осуществит ракета-носитель Atlas V с космодрома на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида). По состоянию на вторник вероятность благоприятной для запуска погоды составляет 60%. Планируется, что расчетное время запуска будет объявлено в среду.

ВАШИНГТОН — 19 мая, РИА Новости. ВВС США осуществят в среду запуск экспериментального орбитального беспилотного космического корабля X-37В.

Запуск осуществит ракета-носитель Atlas V с космодрома на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида). По состоянию на вторник вероятность благоприятной для запуска погоды составляет 60%. Планируется, что расчетное время запуска будет объявлено в среду.

О содержании секретной миссии разработанного компанией Boeing многоразового аппарата X-37В известно крайне немного, неизвестна даже ее продолжительность.

"По большей части, содержание груза, а также детали предстоящей миссии X-37В засекречены, нет ясности о том, что аппарат будет делать после запуска", — пишет космический эксперт портала space.com Майк Уолл.

Повышенная секретность ведет к возникновению различных спекуляций на эту тему, однако представители ВВС утверждают, что они беспочвенны и главной целью полетов X-37B является испытание новейших космических технологий. В их числе, как заявили в научно-исследовательской лаборатории ВВС в конце апреля, на борту X-37В будет испытан новый более эффективный ионный ракетный двигатель.

Известно также, что на борту X-37В на орбиту отправится аппаратура НАСА, позволяющая изучить влияние космической среды на различные типы материалов. Исследование проходит в рамках проекта METIS (Materials Exposure and Technology Innovation in Space), полученные данные будут использованы при создании будущих космических аппаратов.

Помимо военного шаттла Atlas V также выведет в космос 10 мини-спутников Кьюбсат (CubeSat). Один из них должен испытать технологию, которая позволит использовать солнечную радиацию для движения разрабатываемого Планетарным обществом США космического аппарата LightSail.

С 2010 года США осуществили три запуска аппаратов серии X-37В. Главной миссией мини-шаттла считается возможность доставки небольших грузов в космос, а также разведывательная деятельность.

X-37B внешне повторяет уменьшенную модель космического шаттла: космолет, по имеющимся данным, достигает 8,8 метра в длину, размах крыла составляет 4,6 метра. Как и шаттл, X-37B выходит в космос вертикально и садится горизонтально на взлетно-посадочную полосу.

В распоряжении ВВС США сейчас находятся два аппарата X-37B, последняя миссия, стартовавшая в декабре 2012 года, продолжалась рекордные 675 суток.

Ракета-носитель разработана частной компанией United launch Alliance (ULA), в которой используются российские двигатели РД-180."

США осуществят в среду запуск секретной военной миссии X-37В | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

Выступая перед депутатами, Рогозин объявил, что по итогам проверки в одном из главных ракетно-космических предприятий — Центре Хруничева — вскрыты махинации на 9 миллиардов рублей, возбуждено восемь уголовных дел о мошенничестве и злоупотреблении полномочиями.

"При таком разложении в руководстве предприятий нечего удивляться столь высокой аварийности. Космические начальники давно пребывали в своем "космосе". Надеюсь, что сила "правовой гравитации" приведет их туда, где им должно быть", — сказал Рогозин.

Красиво "прошёлся", фамилии называл. Дело за малым...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Красиво "прошёлся",


Вот это он может - "красиво пройтись". Еще совсем недавно он утверждал, что штатники в космос на батуте подпрыгивать будут. Это просто еще один болтун в ВПК. К которому его образование, кстати, никакого отношения не имет. И карьерист.

----------


## APKAH

> Вот это он может - "красиво пройтись". Еще совсем недавно он утверждал, что штатники в космос на батуте подпрыгивать будут. Это просто еще один болтун в ВПК. К которому его образование, кстати, никакого отношения не имет. И карьерист.


Человека который курирует оборонзаказ, ВПК, атомную и космическую промышленность, авиастроение, судостроение, экспортный контроль и военно-техническое сотрудничество, называть болтуном, карьеристом, который никакого отношения по образованию к работе не имеет...Если уж ОН по вашему к ВПК никакого отношение не имеет, то есть ли по вашему вообще будущее у ВПК и в целом у страны?

Рогозин в первую очередь "государственник" из известной "обоймы", управленец и по образованию и по генам, или вам на его роль известны кандидатуры получше?

----------


## Казанец

Дело уж точно не в Рогозине. Как человек, ещё в середине 1980-х собственноручно осуществлявший поузловую сдачу изделий для Байконура военной приёмке (не космическая отрасль, наземное оборудование общего назначения), свидетельствую: уже тогда дело было швах, просто в последние 10 лет запускать стали много, отсюда и статистика. А уже тогда наш старший военпред, бывая на Байконуре, приезжал оттуда схватившись за голову: "Как это у них всё ещё и летает?!" Так что тотальное разложение и дегенерация уже вовсю бушевали в космической отрасли ещё при позднем Брежневе, Андропове, Черненко. В лице Рогозина наверное впервые за 30 лет в ВПК появился человек, который пытается что-то наладить, поправить, изменить в лучшую сторону. Ну а когда человек не просто протирает штаны, а что-то делает, его всегда можно критиковать, что он что-то делает не так.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Человека который курирует оборонзаказ, ВПК, атомную и космическую промышленность, авиастроение, судостроение, экспортный контроль и военно-техническое сотрудничество,


А не многовато-ли на одного?



> называть болтуном, карьеристом,


Это не я его так называю, это он такой и есть.



> который никакого отношения по образованию к работе не имеет...


Я заранее пошу прощения за длинную выдержку, но, если вы в ней найдете следы технического или военного образования, я возьму свои слова обратно, да и то не все.  
 Итак: 
 "Учился в специализированной школе № 59 с углублённым изучением французского языка (сейчас ГБОУ СОШ № 1286) потом, в связи с переездом родителей, перешёл в № 73 (сейчас ГБОУ СОШ № 1244) с углублённым изучением французского языка. Занимался баскетболом и гандболом (мастер спорта). В 1978 вступил в комсомол. В девятом классе поступил в Школу юного журналиста при факультете журналистики МГУ имени М. В. Ломоносова. В 1981 году поступил на международное отделение факультета журналистики МГУ. На втором курсе женился на своей ровеснице и студентке филологического факультета МГУ Татьяне Серебряковой. В 1983 году у супругов родился сын Алексей. В университете выучил ещё четыре иностранных языка — английский, итальянский, чешский и испанский. Был корреспондентом-стажёром в главной редакции информации Центрального телевидения Гостелерадио СССР и в главной редакции Латинской Америки Агентства печати «Новости». Имеет филологическое и экономическое образование. В 1986 году с отличием окончил международное отделение факультета журналистики МГУ, впервые в истории факультета защитив сразу две дипломные работы. В 1988 году с отличием окончил экономический факультет Университета марксизма-ленинизма при Московском городском комитете КПСС"



> Если уж ОН по вашему к ВПК никакого отношение не имеет, то есть ли по вашему вообще будущее у ВПК и в целом у страны?


Поживем - увидим.



> Рогозин в первую очередь "государственник"


Это вообще бессмыслица какая-то. А Элон Маск - он кто, государственник?



> из известной "обоймы", управленец и по образованию и по генам,


Его "обойиы" перечислены, хотя бы, в википедии. Почитайте.



> или вам на его роль известны кандидатуры получше?


Я думаю, вы написали бы то же самое и когда одного чувака назначили министром обороны.

----------


## FLOGGER

> просто в последние 10 лет запускать стали много, отсюда и статистика.


Больше, чем в 80-?



> А уже тогда наш старший военпред, бывая на Байконуре, приезжал оттуда схватившись за голову: "Как это у них всё ещё и летает?!"


Это ни о чем не говорит,  иногда военпреды имеют слабое представление о своем объекте в целом, я таких видел. Тем более ваш в\п видел только какую-нибудь тележку для перевозки чего-либо. И, если она погнута была или плохо покрашена, то он и хватался за голову. Не думаю, что он хорошо знал состояние всего комплекса целиком.



> Так что тотальное разложение и дегенерация уже вовсю бушевали в космической отрасли ещё при позднем Брежневе, Андропове, Черненко.


Смелое заявление.



> В лице Рогозина наверное впервые за 30 лет в ВПК появился человек, который пытается что-то наладить, поправить, изменить в лучшую сторону. Ну а когда человек не просто протирает штаны, а что-то делает, его всегда можно критиковать, что он что-то делает не так.


Так что он *конкретно* сделал? Кроме, конечно, частых дурацких плевков в сторону США. Вот он уже 3-4 года командует космосом. И что, там какие-то большие успехи? За прошлый год, оказывается, там растащили 92 млрд руб. А он и не знал! Пришел в ГД - дайте, дескать, денег еще. А то у нас ракеты "на коленке" строят! А про беды "Восточного" он вообще из газет узнал. Полетел разбираться - там, оказывается строители бастуют, з\п не платят. А он и не знал! Зато предложил "за такое расстреливать". Может, надо просто ставить настоящих профессионалов своего дела? А не болтунов и карьеристов.

----------


## Avia M

8 июня, AEX.RU –  Сосредоточение власти в руках госкорпорации "Роскосмос" необходимо в сложившейся в космической сфере ситуации, считает первый замглавы ЦНИИмаш Сергей Крикалев. Об этом пишет ТАСС.

 "Я согласен, что необходимо усиление роли государства, - сказал он 8 июня на "круглом столе" в Госдуме. - Есть опасения, что сосредоточение власти в одних руках таит опасности, но в этом есть и преимущества".

 "В критической ситуации, которая есть, без этого не обойтись",- подчеркнул Крикалев. Он также отметил, что недавняя ситуация с акционированием отдельных предприятий характеризовалась возникновением конфликтов интересов государства и предприятий.

 Решение объединить Объединенную ракетно-космическую корпорацию и Роскосмос в единую госкорпорацию было принято в январе. Соответствующий законопроект, внесенный в Госдуму президентом, был одобрен в первом чтении. По словам вице- премьера РФ Дмитрия Рогозина, создание госкорпорации намечено на вторую половину 2015 года. Сергей Крикалев: сосредоточение власти в руках госкорпорации "Роскосмос" необходимо - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 8 июня. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос через неделю определит, кто полетит на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) вместо космической туристки Сары Брайтман, сообщил 8 июня журналистам руководитель Центра подготовки космонавтов Юрий Лончаков.

"Роскосмос пока решает, через неделю, думаю, решение будет принято", - сказал он.

Как сообщалось ранее, Брайтман отложила запланированный на 1 сентября полет на МКС "по семейным обстоятельствам".

Сообщалось, что место Брайтман на космическом корабле "Союз ТМА-18М" может занять, в частности, российский бизнесмен Филарет Гальчев, не имеющий опыта полетов российский космонавт Сергей Прокопьев или казахстанский космонавт Айдын Аимбетов."

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос может через неделю решить, кто полетит на МКС вместо Сары Брайтман


" © ИТАР-ТАСС/Роскосмос

МОСКВА, 8 июня. /ТАСС/. График запусков ракет-носителей "Протон-М" после майской аварии будет объявлен на этой или следующей неделе, сообщил журналистам глава Центра им. Хруничева, изготавливающего эти ракеты, Андрей Калиновский.

"Сейчас проводятся мероприятия по устранению выявленных неполадок. После завершения этих мероприятий появится график пусков. С этим графиком появится и перечень аппаратов, которые мы планируем запустить. Мы надеемся на этой неделе эти мероприятия завершить, и после этого можно будет говорить уже о новом графике пусков. Может быть, на этой неделе, может быть, на следующей будет сформирован новый график пусков", - сказал Калиновский, отвечая на вопрос ТАСС.

Он также отметил, что решение межведомственной комиссии об устранении неполадок распространяется на все ракеты "Протон", в частности, находящиеся на космодроме Байконур и на заводе-изготовителе.

"Решение межведомственной комиссии будет реализовано на всех ракетах", - сказал гендиректор Центра. По его словам, сейчас ряд двигателей уже находится на стадии разборки.

Ракета "Протон-М" 16 мая не сумела вывести на орбиту мексиканский спутник связи "МекСат-1" - за минуту до планового разделения третьей ступени и головной части произошла нештатная ситуация, и они сгорели над Забайкальским краем. Это происшествие в Роскосмосе связали с конструктивной ошибкой, отметив, что она привела к падению "Протона" еще в 1988 году."

ТАСС: Космос - График пусков "Протонов" обнародуют на этой или следующей неделе

----------


## Avia M

Г-жу Брайтман можно понять...

----------


## OKA

> Г-жу Брайтман можно понять...


Пусть они понимают сами себя, вместе с бывшим руководством ракетно-космическими отраслями страны, которые довели ситуацию до того, что даже космотуристов обслужить нормально не могут)) И задачи пилотируемых полётов поставить вменяемо тоже)) В консерватории  наблюдаемый период- с конца 90-х годов прошлого века, весьма неблагополучен... Старики пашут, но ведь это не нормальная деятельность целой отрасли...

----------


## OKA

"Роскосмос: двигатели "Союза" нештатно запустились при тестировании системы стыковки с МКС Космос 9 июня, 22:38 UTC+3

Угрозы экипажу МКС, самой станции и штатному возврату корабля на Землю нет, уточнили в ведомстве

МОСКВА, 9 июня. /ТАСС/. Двигатели пилотируемого корабля "Союз", пристыкованного к Международной космической станции (МКС), нештатно запустились во время планового тестирования радиосистемы сближения и стыковки с МКС. Об этом сообщили во вторник в пресс-службе Роскосмоса.

"Сегодня, в 18:32 мск, во время планового тестирования радиосистемы сближения и стыковки МКС и корабля "Союз" нештатно запустились двигатели "Союза", что привело к незначительному изменению положения МКС", - сказали в пресс-службе.

Приняты необходимые меры для стабилизации МКС. Угрозы экипажу МКС, самой станции и штатному возврату корабля "Союз ТМА-15М" на Землю нет, уточнили в Роскосмосе.

Специалисты Роскосмоса определяют причины случившегося, о результатах будет сообщено дополнительно, добавили в пресс-службе. При этом в Роскосмосе не уточнили, двигатели какого из двух "Союзов", пристыкованных к МКС, нештатно включились.

В настоящее время на станции работает экипаж из 6 человек - космонавт Антон Шкаплеров, астронавт НАСА Терри Вертс и астронавт Европейского космического агентства Саманта Кристофоретти (прилетели на МКС на корабле "Союз ТМА-15М), а также российские космонавты Геннадий Падалка, Михаил Корниенко и астронавт НАСА Скотт Келли (прибыли на станцию на "Союзе ТМА-16М).

На Землю 11 июня должен вернуться экипаж "Союза ТМА-15М". Изначально его возвращение планировалось на 14 мая, но было отложено из-за апрельской аварии грузового корабля "Прогресс М-27М". Следующий пилотируемый корабль - "Союз ТМА-17М" отправится к МКС 24 июля. "

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос: двигатели "Союза" нештатно запустились при тестировании системы стыковки с МКС

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 10 июня. INTERFAX.RU - Несанкционированный запуск двигателей пристыкованного к Международной космической станции космического корабля "Союз ТМА-15М", произошел, вероятно, из-за неправильно поданной команды с Земли, сообщил в среду "Интерфаксу" источник в российской ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Оператор должен был выдать команду на тестирование аппаратуры "Курс" и системы расстыковки, а вместо нее, судя по всему, пошла команда на включение двигателей "Союза", - пояснил собеседник агентства.

"Таким образом "Союз" по получении команды отреагировал на нее штатно, никаких проблем с его "бортом" нет", - сказал он.

Источник напомнил, что речь идет о "Союзе ТМА-15М", на котором 11 июня на Землю должны вернуться Антон Шкаплеров, Саманта Кристофоретти и Терри Вертс.

Ранее Роскосмос сообщил, что двигатели корабля "Союз" нештатно запустились во время планового тестирования радиосистемы сближения и стыковки Международной космической станции (МКС) и "Союза".

Инцидент привел к незначительному изменению положения МКС. Угрозы экипажу, самой станции и штатному возврату корабля "Союз ТМА-15М" на Землю нет, подчеркнули в Роскосмосе.

На МКС несет вахту интернациональный экипаж в составе россиян Антона Шкаплерова, Геннадия Падалки, Михаила Корниенко, европейского астронавта Саманты Кристофоретти, американцев Терри Вертса и Скотт Келли. Планировалось, что 14 мая со станции на Землю вернется экипаж в составе Шкаплерова, Кристофоретти, Вертса. Однако их возвращение перенесли на 11 июня. "

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/446732



"Рассказ о желании Илона Маска купить российскую ракету назвали фантазией.  Елизавета Антонова

Основатель и президент компании «Космотранс» Владимир Андреев прокомментировал часть недавно вышедшей биографии бизнесмена Илона Маска: в компании не обсуждали продажу ракет за рубеж и не пили с утра водку с иностранцами

Андреев прокомментировал «Известиям» вышедшую недавно книгу «Илон Маск: Tesla, SpaceX и поиски фантастического будущего» под авторством журналиста Эшли Вэнса. Автор поговорил с Маском, его коллегами и партнерами и написал, что в октябре 2001 года бизнесмен приезжал в Москву, чтобы купить переоборудованную межконтинентальную баллистическую ракету для отправки мышей на Марс. Однако сделка сорвалась.

В частности, в книге говорится, что Маск провел несколько встреч в Москве, в том числе с представителями НПО имени Лавочкина и компании «Космотранс», пишет Вэнс. В 2002 году, по данным журналиста, Маск вернулся в Москву с портфелем с намерением купить три ракеты. Переговоры якобы проходили в неформальной обстановке, и стороны пили водку в 11 утра. Представители «Космотранса» назвали ему цену $8 млн за ракету. Маск предложил ту же сумму за две. Последовал отказ, и предприниматель покинул Москву, уверенный, что русские либо не хотят иметь с ним дело, либо хотят выжать из него, сколько смогут, говорится в биографии.

По словам Вэнса, именно этот провал в переговорах привел к тому, что по дороге домой в самолете бизнесмен решил построить ракеты самостоятельно. С этого началась история SpaceX, утверждает журналист.

Глава «Космотранса» Владимир Андреев в интервью газете заявил, что «в книге написана глупость». Он сказал, что к «Космотрансу» «регулярно» обращались иностранцы и спрашивали о возможности купить межконтинентальную баллистическую ракету, однако все получали отказ. «Я им всем категорично отвечал: «Это невозможно». Эту ракету ни в какую страну никто никогда не вывезет, разве что в Казахстан на Байконур», — заявил он. Андреев заметил, что предметом споров и обсуждений в плоскости маркетинга всегда была стоимость услуг по запуску.

Маска Андреев запомнил. По его словам, переговоры с этим бизнесменом носили «вполне официальный характер». Ни с какими американцами он в 11 утра водку не пил, отметил основатель «Космотранса»: «Описанная в книге ситуация, когда у нас в переговорной водка льется рекой прямо с утра, — это фантазия».

Бывший директор программы «Днепр» компании «Космотранс» Владимир Михайлов, которого издание называет другим участником переговоров с Маском, также опроверг информацию об употреблении алкоголя на встрече.

«Мы в тот раз виделись с Маском в первый и последний раз, с какой стати нам пить с ним водку в переговорной?» — задался вопросом Михайлов. Он также не вспомнил «момент жесткого торга» по стоимости запуска ракет: «Стоимостью пуска он не особо интересовался — не помню, чтобы мы вообще обсуждали цены, тем более торговались». По словам Михайлова, стороны обсуждали технические детали, в частности межпланетный буксир. «По итогам той встречи нам казалось, что планы Маска, скорее всего, останутся фантазией. Но, к чести этого человека, мы сейчас видим, что он смог развернуть бизнес и создал свою ракету», — добавил он.

Илон Маск — бизнесмен и изобретатель южноафриканского происхождения, имеющий гражданство ЮАР, США и Канады. Он является основателем и главой компаний SpaceX и Tesla Motors. Разработанный SpaceX космический корабль Dragon занимается доставкой грузов на МКС. Ведутся работы по созданию его пассажирской версии. Кроме того, Маск основал платежную систему PayPal, которую в 2002 году продал eBay за $1,5 млрд. На тот момент он владел почти 12% ее акций. В рейтинге миллиардеров Forbes Маск занимает 100-е место с состоянием $12 млрд.

11 мая The Washington Post опубликовал подборку наиболее интересных выдержек из биографии Маска. Книга появилась в продаже 19 мая по цене $21,14."

Рассказ о желании Илона Маска купить российскую ракету назвали фантазией :: Бизнес :: РосБизнесКонсалтинг

----------


## OKA

"Вернувшихся на Землю членов экипажа МКС успешно эвакуировали из спускаемой капсулы  Космос  11 июня, 17:17 UTC+3

Первым из капсулы эвакуировали командира корабля Шкаплерова, затем Кристофоретти, последним - Терри Вертса

КОРОЛЕВ /Московская область/, 11 июня. /ТАСС/. Поисково- спастельные группы эвакуировали космонавтов, вернувшихся на Землю с МКС, из спускаемого аппарата корабля "Союз ТМА-15М". Об этом сообщили 11 июня корр. ТАСС в подмосковном Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

Капсула "Союза" с российским космонавтом Антоном Шкаплеровым, астронавтом Европейского космического агентства Самантой Кристофоретти и американцем Терри Вертсом приземлилась в степи в Казахстане в расчетное время.

Как уточнили в ЦУПе, первым из капсулы эвакуировали командира корабля Шкаплерова, затем Кристофоретти, последним - Терри Вертса.

Этот экипаж работал на орбите с конца ноября прошлого года. Ему пришлось задержаться на станции почти на месяц. Первоначально посадка "Союза" намечалась на 14 мая, но ее перенесли из-за аварии космического грузовика "Прогресс-27М", которая произошла 28 апреля.

На борту МКС нести вахту остались российские космонавты Геннадий Падалка и Михаил Корниенко, а также астронавт НАСА Скотт Келли. Экипаж новой экспедиции отправится на МКС 24 июля на корабле "Союз ТМА-17М"."

ТАСС: Космос - Вернувшихся на Землю членов экипажа МКС успешно эвакуировали из спускаемой капсулы

----------


## OKA

"МИД РФ: Москва озабочена возможным использованием США силовых мер в космосе  Политика  11 июня, 13:05 UTC+3

В Москве озабочены упорным отказом США от участия в выработке международных договоренностей по предотвращению размещения оружия в космосе

МОСКВА, 11 июня. /ТАСС/. В Москве озабочены упорным отказом США от участия в выработке международных договоренностей по предотвращению размещения оружия в космосе. Об этом говорится в комментарии МИД РФ по докладу госдепартамента США о соблюдении соглашений и обязательств в области контроля над вооружениями, нераспространения и разоружения.

"Немалую озабоченность вызывает упорный отказ США от участия в выработке международных договоренностей по предотвращению размещения оружия в космосе, - заявили в министерстве. - Вашингтон продолжает ориентироваться в этом вопросе на свои национальные концептуальные установки. Последние, в частности, предусматривают возможность применения превентивных силовых мер даже в случае лишь предполагаемых враждебных действий со стороны других государств, что само по себе противоречит нормам международного права".

В российском дипведомстве привели в пример документ объединенного комитета начальников штабов вооруженных сил США JP 3-14 "Космические операции", в котором в отношении космического потенциала противника допускаются "превентивные меры дипломатического, информационного, военного и экономического характера".

"Такие допущения самым очевидным образом перекликаются с проектом кодекса поведения в космосе, который с 2012 года так рьяно поддерживают США, - отмечается в комментарии. - В частности, речь о положениях проекта кодекса, дающих право одному государству на несанкционированные, надъюрисдикционные односторонние силовые действия в отношении космических аппаратов других государств".

"Очевидно, что подобные доктринальные установки и поддерживаемые США инициативы при неизменном стремлении американской администрации сохранить полную "свободу рук" в космосе вряд ли могут рассматриваться как способствующие международным усилиям по обеспечению равной и неделимой безопасности для всех и поддержанию глобальной стабильности", - подчеркнули в МИД РФ."

ТАСС: Политика - МИД РФ: Москва озабочена возможным использованием США силовых мер в космосе

Ну, наверное давно пора перестать с-ать кирпичами по поводу американских гиперзвуковых ударных комплексов, можно и свои продвигать- типа необитаемые автоматические ударные станции (типа "Луны-3")), как завещал СтанИслав Лем)))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно)) "...просто, при ярком Солнце, посреди Моря Ясности ..." 

Читать "Мир на Земле" - Лем Станислав - Страница 1 - ЛитМир.net

"Последующие события показали, что пыль, обнаруженная на Луне, является финальной стадией эволюции лунных вооружений, победившей в последнем военном столкновении между секторами. Будучи «механическим» аналогом земных бактерий, она после попадания на Землю продолжает то, чем занималась на Луне: активно размножается, ведёт борьбу со всеми остальными видами вооружений, уничтожает программное обеспечение и высокотехнологичные изделия промышленности. В то же время, так как на Луне отсутствовали живые противники, то ни одно живое существо не трогается и на Земле. Человечество оказывается отброшенным в самое начало механистической эры."

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...BC%D0%BB%D0%B5

Станислав Лем отличный был фантаст)) Грустно как-то без "Айрон Ская" с Сарочкой Пэйлин))


"«Я не знаю, каким оружием будет вестись Третья мировая», — предупреждал президента Трумэна Альберт Эйнштейн, — «но Четвёртая — точно палками и камнями»." 

Почему палки и камни опасны для современных технологий




"ВАШИНГТОН, 11 июня. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Члены экипажа Международной космической станции (МКС), вернувшиеся сегодня на Землю, сразу же приняли участие в медицинском эксперименте, который должен помочь в подготовке первого полета человека на Марс. Об этом сообщило в четверг НАСА после того, как корабль "Союз" с российским космонавтом Антоном Шкаплеровым, американским астронавтом Терри Вертсом и их коллегой из Европейского космического агентства итальянкой Самантой Кристофоретти приземлился в казахстанской степи.

"Хотя за время работы на МКС в течение 199 дней они провели сотни научных и технических экспериментов, на Земле их ждала еще одна важная проверка, - отметило космическое ведомство США. - В медицинской палатке им устроили серию тестов, которые должны были показать, насколько они способны сохранять равновесие и совершать различные движения при ходьбе, в том числе перешагивать через препятствия".

Глава NASA подтвердил отправку американского астронавта на Марс в 2030-х годах

"Астронавты, которые высадятся на Марс после такого же долгого пребывания в космосе, не будут иметь возможности пройти проверку у медицинских специалистов. Поэтому для планирования будущих полетов в отдаленные районы Солнечной системы чрезвычайно важно знать, как человеческий организм адаптируется к состоянию невесомости", - пояснили в агентстве.

В НАСА отметили, что "полевой эксперимент", в котором участвовали трое членов экипажа станции, вернувшиеся на Землю, "лишь один из способов" приблизить путешествие на красную планету. Этой цели были посвящены и другие работы, которые выполняли участники 42-й и 43-й экспедиций на МКС. "На борту космической станции проводятся сотни экспериментов по широкому кругу научных дисциплин, в том числе в области биологии и биотехнологии, изучения Земли и космического пространства, исследования человеческого организма, точных наук, технологий, образования", - подчеркнуло НАСА.

Наблюдение за состоянием Шкаплерова, Вертса и Кристофоретти "продолжится в течение ближайших нескольких недель, пока они будут вновь привыкать к жизни в условиях земного притяжения", добавили в НАСА. Это должно предоставить специалистам "важные данные, которые будут использованы при тренировке следующих экипажей станции", а также при подготовке пилотируемого полета на Марс, считает американское космическое ведомство. В его планы по-прежнему входит организация первого путешествия человека на красную планету примерно в середине 2030-х годов.

Ожидается, что уникальная медико-биологическая информация будет также получена по итогам работы на борту МКС российского космонавта Михаила Корниенко и американца Скотта Келли. Они прибыли на станцию в конце марта и пробудут там почти целый год - их беспрецедентная космическая вахта продлится 342 дня. На борту орбитального комплекса вместе с ними сейчас находится россиянин Геннадий Падалка. Через полтора месяца к ним должны присоединиться российский космонавт Олег Кононенко, астронавт НАСА Челл Линдгрен и японец Кимия Юи. Они отправятся на МКС на корабле "Союз" 23 июля."

ТАСС: Космос - Экипаж МКС, вернувшись на Землю, поучаствовал в медицинском эксперименте


Базы на Марсе - отличный способ стырить средства, и обЪяснить бурями (типа местными, марсианскими, которых по условию не бываетЪ))



"Роскосмос определится со сменщиком Сары Брайтман не позже первой половины августа Космос 11 июня, 18:15 UTC+3

"Союз ТМА-18М", от места в котором отказалась британская певица, должен стартовать 1 сентября

КОРОЛЕВ /Московская область/, 11 июня. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос определится с заменой британской певицы Сары Брайтман на борту пилотируемого корабля "Союз ТМА-18М" не позднее первой половины августа, сообщил 11 июня журналистам глава ведомства Игорь Комаров.

Эксперты: Роскосмос не откажется от космического туризма из-за ситуации с Брайтман

"Этот вопрос мы решаем с компанией Space Adventures, которая занимается отправкой туристов на МКС. По завершении (переговоров) мы объявим, кто полетит вместо Сары Брайтман. Это должно произойти в июне-июле. Максимальный срок принятия решения по этому вопросу - первая половина августа", - сказал Комаров.

"Союз ТМА-18М", от места в котором отказалась Брайтман, должен стартовать 1 сентября. Ранее сообщалось, что вместо нее может полететь, в частности, российский бизнесмен Филарет Гальчев, не имеющий опыта полетов российский космонавт Сергей Прокопьев или казахстанский космонавт Айдын Аимбетов."

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос определится со сменщиком Сары Брайтман не позже первой половины августа

----------


## Казанец

"Мир на Земле" - Лем Станислав

Хорошая книга, интересная. Лет тридцать назад прочитал с удовольствием.

----------


## OKA

Хех, вот и новость подоспела)) Орбитальным боевым системам быть!))) Срочно реанимировать советские истребительные "лапти" в пилотных и беспилотных вариантах! http://www.buran.ru/htm/spiral.htm
 


Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса


"Китай испытал ударный гиперзвуковой летательный аппарат интерфакс 11.06
Аппарат показал высокую степень маневренности, что свидетельствует о том, что он предназначается для прорыва системы ПРО.
В Китае военные в очередной раз испытали ударный гиперзвуковой летательный аппарат, способного прорывать систему ПРО США и наносить ядерный удар, сообщает американское издание Washington Free Beacon.
Секретное испытание состоялось еще 7 июня. С полигона на западе Китая была запущена баллистическая ракета, оснащенная отделяемым от носителя планирующим гиперзвуковым боевым блоком WU-14. Это было уже четвертое за последние 18 месяцев испытание.
Гиперзвуковой летательный аппарат может нести как обычную боевую часть, так и ядерную боеголовку. Его скорость после отделения от ракеты-носителя составила примерно 12,3 тысячи километров в час.
Как сообщили изданию информированные источники, в отличие от прежних испытаний аппарат показал высокую степень маневренности, что свидетельствует о том, что он предназначается для прорыва системы ПРО.
Официальный представитель Агентства ПРО США отказался комментировать способность Пентагона сбивать такие гиперзвуковые маневрирующие летательные аппараты с использованием стоящих на вооружении систем, отмечает издание.
Между тем, комиссия по Китаю конгресса США в своем докладе еще в ноябре прошлого года отмечала, что "гиперзвуковые планирующие аппараты могут сделать системы ПРО США менее эффективными и потенциально устаревшими".
"С учетом четырех проведенных испытаний за прошедшие полтора года Китай вполне может завершить разработку первой версии аппарата и поставить его на вооружение через год-два", - сказал изданию американский эксперт по китайским вооружениям Центра международных оценок и стратегий Рик Фишер.
Напомним, 16 января 2014 года сообщалось о первом испытании гиперзвукового аппарата Китаем, который потенциально способен доставлять боеголовки в обход системы ПРО.
По имеющимся данным, гиперзвуковая часть отделяется от баллистической ракеты на высоте около 100 км и летит к цели на скорости в 10 превышающей скорость звука. Превосходство такой системы состоит в том, что она может наносить точные удары на гиперзвуковой скорости на относительно небольшой высоте и по плоской траектории, что делает ее намного менее уязвимой для системы ПРО.

В настоящее время высокотехнологичное гиперзвуковое стратегическое оружие разрабатывают США, Россия, Китай и Индия."

ВИФ2 NE: Китай испытал ударный гиперзвуковой летательный аппарат

http://www.buran.ru/htm/foto14.htm

----------


## OKA

"Роскосмос планирует совместные проекты с Саудовской Аравией по развитию инфраструктуры Космос  18 июня, 20:28 UTC+3 

По словам главы Роскосмоса, у компании есть большие планы по реализации проектов, как научных, так и пилотируемых, и "мы предложим нашим партнерам с них участвовать"

САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 18 июня. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос планирует с аравийским Центром науки и технологий совместные проекты в области развития космической инфраструктуры на территории России и Саудовской Аравии. Об этом сообщил в четверг журналистам руководитель Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров после подписания в рамках ПМЭФ-2015 заявления о намерениях в области исследования и использования космического пространства в мирных целях с саудовским Центром науки и технологий имени короля Абдель Азиза, который представляет принц Турки Сауд бен Мохаммед Аль Сауд.

"В Саудовской Аравии активно развивается промышленность, есть мысли по созданию собственных площадок и космодромов. У нас есть большие планы по развитию космической инфраструктуры и по реализации проектов как научных, так и пилотируемых. Конечно, мы предложим нашим партнерам в них участвовать", - сообщил Комаров.

По его словам, до конца года планируется подписать соглашение с Саудовской Аравией, в котором направления сотрудничества будут прописаны более детально. Глава Роскосмоса подтвердил, что сотрудничество будет предполагать финансовое обеспечение проектов, но в каждом случае это будет оговариваться отдельно. Взаимодействие предполагает также консультации Роскосмоса арабским коллегам по различным вопросам освоения космоса.

"Мы по просьбе саудовской стороны обсудили дальнейшее развитие отношений и оказание помощи в проектах по пусковым услугам, пилотируемой космонавтике, по научным миссиям и навигационным системам, - сказал Комаров. - Мы видим интерес к совместному развитию космических исследований".

Как пояснили в пресс-службе Роскосмоса, готовятся соглашения между правительствами России и Королевства Саудовская Аравия о сотрудничестве в исследованиях и использовании космического пространства в мирных целях, а также соглашения о долгосрочном сотрудничестве в области совместной разработки и использования российской глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы ГЛОНАСС.

"Саудовская Аравия заинтересована в участии России в создании основ космической отрасли королевства и в формировании национальной космической программы. Роскосмос и Центр науки и технологий имени короля Абдель Азиза будут развивать двустороннее сотрудничество для реализации научных и технологических исследований и использования космического пространства", - сообщили в пресс-службе."

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос планирует совместные проекты с Саудовской Аравией по развитию инфраструктуры

Полёты к "Марсу" приобретают некую значимость)) Открытый космос Зеленого кота - Эмираты хотят на Марс

----------


## OKA

"Казахстанский космонавт Аимбетов заменит певицу Брайтман в полете на МКС в сентябре Космос  22 июня, 13:46 UTC+3

Решением межведомственной комиссии Айдын Аимбетов включен в состав краткосрочной экспедиции на МКС

АСТАНА, 22 июня. /ТАСС/. Казахстанский космонавт Айдын Аимбетов включен в состав краткосрочной экспедиции на МКС. Об этом сообщил посол по особым поручениям, официальный представитель МИД Алтай Абибуллаев.

"Решением межведомственной комиссии Айдын Аимбетов включен в состав краткосрочной экспедиции на МКС", - написал Абибуллаев на своей странице в сети микроблогов Twitter. Он добавил, что дублером назначен российский космонавт Сергей Прокопьев, не имеющий опыта полетов.

В Роскосмосе также подтвердили, что казахстанский космонавт Аимбетов вошел в состав сентябрьской экспедиции на МКС.

"Роскосмос утвердил кандидатуру космонавта Казкосмоса Айдына Аимбетова в качестве члена экипажа миссии МКС-44/45. Аимбетов уже приступил к тренировкам. Окончательное решение принимают все участники проекта МКС, об этом будет сообщено в конце месяца", - говорится в комментарии пресс-службы космического агентства, поступившем в ТАСС.

Ранее источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщил ТАСС, что Аимбетов утвержден в качестве участника полета на МКС вместо британской певицы Сары Брайтман. Он также отметил, что претендовавший на космический полет российский бизнесмен Филарет Гальчев от идеи полета в космос не отказывается, но сам понимает, что не обладает пока достаточной подготовкой для такого путешествия в ближайшее время.

Старт космического корабля "Союз ТМА-18М" с космодрома Байконур (Казахстан) запланирован на 1 сентября. В одном экипаже с Аимбетовым на орбиту полетят российские космонавт Сергей Волков и европейский астронавт Андреас Могенсен."

ТАСС: Космос - Казахстанский космонавт Аимбетов заменит певицу Брайтман в полете на МКС в сентябре



"Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б" с военным спутником стартовала с космодрома Плесецк   Космос  23 июня, 19:49 UTC+3

Аппарат был успешно выведен на орбиту

МОСКВА, 23 июня. /ТАСС/. Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б" с космическим аппаратом российского военного ведомства стартовала с космодрома Плесецк.

Об этом сообщил ТАСС представитель Минобороны по Войскам воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО) Дмитрий Зенин.

"Старт ракеты-носителя прошел в штатном режиме", - сказал он.

Пуск проведен в 19:44 мск с пусковой установки номер 4 площадки номер 43 космодрома Плесецк боевым расчетом Войск ВКО. Старт прошел под общим руководством командующего Войсками ВКО генерал-лейтенанта Александра Головко, добавил Зенин.

В 19:46 мск ракета взята на сопровождение наземными средствами Главного испытательного космического центра имени Г.С.Титова Космического командования Войск ВКО, информировал представитель Минобороны. "Принятие космического аппарата на управление планируется в 21:25 мск в зоне радиовидимости средств наземного автоматизированного комплекса управления Космического командования Войск ВКО", - сообщил он.

В 19.55 мск аппарат был успешно выведен на орбиту.

Это первый в этом году пуск ракеты "Союз-2.1б" и второй военный запуск в этом месяце. 5 июня с Плесецка стартовал носитель "Союз-2.1а" с военным аппаратом, что стало первым пуском этой ракеты после аварии с грузовиком "Прогресс М-27М" в апреле. Как сообщил тогда ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли, ракета должны была вывести на орбиту военный спутник "Кобальт"."

ТАСС: Космос - Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б" с военным спутником стартовала с космодрома Плесецк

----------


## OKA

"Россия предоставит Arianspace 21 ракету "Союз" для запуска спутников системы связи OneWeb Космос 25 июня, 14:58 UTC+3

В случае успешной реализации проекта контракт предусматривает опцион не менее чем на пять дополнительных запусков "Союзов" после 2020 года, уточнили в Роскосмосе

МОСКВА, 25 июня. /ТАСС/. Россия с 2017 по 2019 год предоставит 21 ракету-носитель "Союз" для запуска космических аппаратов системы мобильной спутниковой связи "OneWeb", говорится в сообщении Роскосмоса, поступившем 25 июня в ТАСС.

"В Лондоне компании Arianspace и OneWeb объявили о подписании контракта на запуск космических аппаратов системы мобильной спутниковой связи OneWeb с использованием 21 ракеты-носителя "Союз» с 2017 по 2019 год. Для реализации этих планов потребуется 21 запуск с использованием ракет-носителей "Союз", из которых не менее 15 будут осуществлены с Байконура и российских космодромов", - говорится в сообщении.

В Роскосмосе уточнили, что в случае успешной реализации проекта контракт предусматривает опцион не менее чем на пять дополнительных запусков "Союзов" после 2020 года.

"Этот контракт является крупнейшим в истории оказания пусковых услуг, - подчеркнул глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров, чьи слова приводятся в сообщении ведомства. - И выбор ракеты-носителя "Союз" - свидетельство высокой конкурентоспособности российской ракетно-космической техники".

В ведомстве также отмечают, что контракт "обеспечит на несколько лет вперед полную загрузку ряда отечественных предприятий ракетно-космической промышленности".

С помощью ракет будут запускать космические аппараты массой до 150 кг с фазированной излучающей решеткой Ku-диапазона. Соглашение предусматривает выведение 672 спутников базовой группировки на околополярную орбиту высотой 1,2 тыс км. Космические аппараты для демонстрационного запуска, намеченного на конец 2017 года, будут изготовлены головным предприятием корпорации Airbus Defence and Space в Тулузе. Остальные будут произведены совместным предприятием OneWeb и Airbus Defence and Space во Флориде."

ТАСС: Космос - Россия предоставит Arianspace 21 ракету "Союз" для запуска спутников системы связи OneWeb

----------


## OKA

"Всемирный Wi-Fi ближе чем кажется   

Вложение 65180

Американский стартап OneWeb заказал 900 спутников для создания глобальной космической сети доступа в интернет. Разработает эти спутники французский Airbus, а запустит Роскосмос."

Познавательная статья с картинками и видео здесь :

Открытый космос Зеленого кота - Всемирный Wi-Fi ближе чем кажется


"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 28 июня. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Волков/. Причиной аварии американской ракеты-носителя Falcone 9 могло стать неожиданно возникшее избыточное давление в резервуаре с жидким кислородом.

Об этом сообщил в воскресенье глава компании SpaceX Элон Маск.

"Неполадки с Falcon 9 произошли незадолго до отделения первой ступени, - сообщил он. - Возникло избыточное давление в резервуаре с жидким кислородом, расположенным в верхней ступени. Полученные данные свидетельствуют о противоречивой причине (аварии). Пока это все, о чем мы можем сказать с уверенностью". Он добавил, что дополнительная информация будет озвучена после тщательного анализа происшествия.
Как произошла авария

По данным NASA, взрыв Falcone 9, которая должна была доставить грузовой корабль Dragon к Международной космической станции (МКС), произошел через несколько минут после старта с космодрома на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида).

Обломки ракеты упали в Атлантический океан. Как уточнили в NASA, причина взрыва пока не установлена. "Пока мы не можем установить точно, что произошло, - отметили в ведомстве. - Мы собираем данные и анализируем информацию". Как сообщается, в ближайшее время будет проведена пресс-конференция, на которой NASA предоставит информацию о том, что произошло с ракетой.
Две тонны грузов

Корабль Dragon должен был доставить на станцию около двух тонн грузов, в том числе продовольствие, оборудование и материалы для научных экспериментов, а по истечении нескольких недель нахождения на орбите - вернуться на Землю. По контракту с NASA на сумму $1,6 млрд Dragon должен был совершить 12 рейсов к МКС до 2016 года.

На борту международного орбитального комплекса сейчас находятся российские космонавты Геннадий Падалка, Михаил Корниенко и их американский коллега Скотт Келли. Корниенко и Келли, прибывшие на станцию в конце марта, пробудут там почти целый год - их вахта на МКС продлится 342 дня. Через месяц к ним должны присоединиться российский космонавт Олег Кононенко, астронавт NASA Челл Линдгрен и японец Кимия Юи. Они отправятся на МКС на корабле "Союз" 24 июля.

Ранее руководитель полета российского сегмента станции Владимир Соловьев заявил, что Россия предложит США место в грузовом кораблей "Прогресс" для доставки на МКС американских грузов. Кроме того, по его словам, потеря корабля Dragon не скажется на обеспечении всем необходимым экипажа станции."

ТАСС: Космос - Компания SpaceX назвала предполагаемую причину аварии Falcone 9

Замедленное видео :

----------


## ккарай

космос,сложней полета на сверхзвуке на предельно малой.где НТР,где яблони?

----------


## OKA

"Грузовой корабль "Прогресс" причалил к МКС и привез 2,4 тонны грузов для космонавтов Космос 5 июля, 10:21 UTC+3

Корабль доставил грузы, которые должен был привезти на станцию другой российский космический грузовик, потерпевший аварию в апреле

КОРОЛЕВ /Московская область/, 5 июля. /ТАСС/. Российский транспортный корабль "Прогресс М-28М" с 2,4 тонны грузов успешно причалил к стыковочному отсеку "Пирс" российского сегмента Международной космической станции, сообщили ТАСС в Центре управления полетами.

"Операция прошла в автоматическом режиме", - сказал собеседник агентства.

430 кг еды для космонавтов

Как сообщалось, на "Прогрессе" находятся грузы, которые должен был доставить на МКС потерпевший в апреле аварию другой российский космический грузовик. В частности, экипаж станции получит топливо, воздух, кислород, контейнеры и укладки для научных экспериментов, воду и продукты питания. Всего 2,4 тонны различных грузов.

"Что касается еды, на МКС будет доставлено 430 кг. Это на 100 кг больше, чем, например, направили на предыдущем корабле", - уточнили ранее в ЦУП.

Кроме того, на корабле "Прогресс М-28М" на орбиту отправлен американский груз (186 кг) и американское научное оборудование (55 кг).

Завотделом питания экипажа МКС Института медико-биологических проблем РАН Александр Агуреев сообщил ранее ТАСС, что "на "Прогрессе М-28М" действительно чуть больше продуктов питания, чтобы всего всем хватило". Это стандартные рационы питания, включая мясные и рыбные консервы, свежие яблоки, томаты, апельсины, репчатый лук и чеснок, а также кондитерские изделия..."

ТАСС: Космос - Грузовой корабль "Прогресс" причалил к МКС и привез 2,4 тонны грузов для космонавтов

Вот и хорошо))

----------


## OKA

"В РФ появится система оповещения о ракетном нападении в космосе – Рогозин

Создание Единой космической системы позволит решить задачу создания системы оповещения о ракетном нападении в космосе уже в 2020 году, отметил вице-премьер

Москва, 8 Июля 2015, 12:49 — REGNUM  Космический эшелон системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении из космоса появится в России к 2020 году. Как передаёт корреспондент ИА REGNUM, об этом заявил российский вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин 8 июля в ходе 377 заседания Совета Федерации.

«Эта задача будет решена к 2020 году, в том числе за счет создания Единой космической системы, то есть восстановления орбитальной группировки спутников предупреждения о ракетном нападении», — сказал Рогозин.

Также, по его словам, госкорпорация «Роскосмос» начнёт свою работу осенью 2015 года: «Мы надеемся, что после подписания законопроекта о госкорпорации „Роскосмос“ и других сопутствующих, мы в течение короткого периода — не больше трех месяцев — подготовим все необходимые постановления правительства, проекты указа президента, произойдет ликвидация федерального космического агентства и уже осень госкорпорация вступит во все свои права».

Сенаторы удовлетворили просьбу вице-премьера и поддержали законопроект о создании новой госкорпорации.

Информация о создании госкорпорации «Роскосмос» появилась в январе 2015 года. Данная структура будет сформирована на базе Федерального космического агентства и Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации. Предполагается, что главой структуры станет Игорь Комаров. Период юридической регистрации «Роскосмоса» займёт около полугода."

http://regnum.ru/news/it/1940831.html

----------


## OKA

"Орбиту полета МКС "поднимут" на 2,1 км Космос 10 июля, 0:26 UTC+3

Данная операция необходима для обеспечения оптимальных условий стыковки с МКС пилотируемого корабля "Союз ТМА-17М" с экипажем новой экспедиции

МОСКВА, 10 июля. /ТАСС/. Специалисты подмосковного Центра управления полетами проведут маневр по увеличению средней высоты орбиты полета Международной космической станции. Операция будет выполнена с помощью двигателей грузового корабля "Прогресс М-26М", пристыкованного к МКС, сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно- космической отрасли.

"Расчетное время включения двигателей корабля - 05:54 мск, расчетное время работы двигателей - 657 секунд. В результате маневра станция получит импульс в 1,22 метра в секунду, средняя высота орбиты полета МКС должна быть увеличена на 2,1 км", - сказал собеседник.

По его словам, данная операция необходима для обеспечения оптимальных условий стыковки с МКС пилотируемого корабля "Союз ТМА-17М" с экипажем новой экспедиции. Старт корабля запланирован на 23 июля с космодрома Байконур. Стыковка со станцией должна быть осуществлена примерно через шесть часов после старта ("короткая" схема полета).

На МКС на этом корабле отправятся российский космонавт Олег Кононенко, астронавт NASA Челл Линдгрен и японец Кимия Юи. На станции их встретят космонавты Роскосмоса Геннадий Падалка и Михаил Корниенко, а также американец Скотт Келли."

ТАСС: Космос - Орбиту полета МКС "поднимут" на 2,1 км

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 10 июля. /ТАСС/. Российская делегация не будет принимать участие в симпозиуме ООН по спутниковой навигации в Австралии, написал на своей странице в Facebook сотрудник компании "Информационные спутниковые системы" им.Решетнева" Сергей Ревнивых.

"Российская делегация, похоже, участие не примет, визы так и не дали. Все решения группы (по спутниковой навигации - прим.ТАСС) будут условными, должны быть согласованы с российскими участниками до ноября", - отметил он.

Ранее ряд СМИ со ссылкой на сопредседателя рабочей группы по совместимости и взаимодополняемости Международного комитета по глобальным навигационным спутниковым системам при ООН, сотрудника компании "Информационные спутниковые системы" Сергея Ревнивых сообщил о проблемах с получением виз для поездки в Австралию на форум по навигации. Затем источники в "Роскосмосе" опровергли в СМИ эту проблему.

В пресс-службе "Роскосмоса" не стали комментировать данную ситуацию."

ТАСС: Космос - Российская делегация не полетит в Австралию на форум по навигации из-за проблем с визами


" ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ГОРОДОК /Московская область/, 10 июля. /ТАСС/. Экипаж космического корабля "Союз ТМА-17" в составе российского космонавта Олега Кононенко, астронавтов НАСА Челла Линдгрена и ДжАКСА Юи Кимии отправился на Байконур.

Вместе с ним на космодром улетел и дублирующий состав: Юрий Маленченко (Роскосмос), Тимоти Копра (НАСА) и Тимоти Пик (Европейское космическое агентство).

Торжественная церемония прощания с родственниками прошла сегодня в Звездном городке (Московская область). После этого автобус с космонавтами и астронавтами уехал на аэродром Чкаловский.

Старт "Союза" намечен на 23 июля. Кононенко, Линдгрен и Кимия проведут на орбите 163 суток."

ТАСС: Космос - Основной и дублирующий экипажи космического корабля "Союз ТМА-17" отправились на Байконур




"ВАШИНГТОН, 11 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Прославленный астронавт NASA генерал-лейтенант ВВС США в отставке Томас Стаффорд, участвовавший в советско-американском полете "Союз-Аполлон", отправляется 11 июля в Москву, чтобы отметить там 40-летие исторического проекта. Беседуя в пятницу с корреспондентом ТАСС, он сообщил, что будет присутствовать на торжественных мероприятиях в российской столице вместе с другим участником этой космической программы - Алексеем Леоновым.

"Нас пригласили на юбилейную встречу, которая состоится 15 июля в Музее космонавтики в Москве, - сказал Стаффорд. - Ожидается, что в ней также примут участие руководитель Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров и посол США в России Джон Теффт. На следующий день состоятся торжества в Звездном городке".

По словам астронавта, командовавшего кораблем "Аполлон", он всегда гордился, что в 1975 году ему довелось вместе с Вэнсом Брандом и Дональдом Слейтоном осуществить стыковку на орбите с "Союзом". С тех пор он считает и Алексея Леонова, и ушедшего из жизни в прошлом году Валерия Кубасова больше, чем просто друзьями. "Они для меня, как братья", - признается Стаффорд.

Насколько ему известно, на юбилейные торжества в Москву приглашали и Бранда, но тот не смог поехать по семейным обстоятельствам. Третий участник знаменитого экипажа "Аполлона" - Слейтон - умер в 1993 году.

Стаффорд убежден, что стыковка на орбите космических кораблей двух стран имела огромное символическое значение и стала возможной благодаря существовавшей тогда политике разрядки в отношениях между СССР и странами Запада. "Может быть, впоследствии это помогло разработать нынешнюю программу Международной космической станции (МКС)", - предположил ветеран.

Несмотря на свои 84 года, он продолжает профессиональную деятельность, возглавляя с американской стороны Комиссию по вопросам безопасности работы МКС. "Я начальник", - сказал он в шутку по-русски в разговоре с корр.ТАСС. Но потом уже серьезно добавил, что в Москве ему предстоит обсудить с российскими коллегами ряд важных вопросов.

Стаффорд также рассказал, что уже принял участие в праздновании 40-летия полета "Союз-Аполлон" в Соединенных Штатах. Торжественное мероприятие состоялось в Музее авиации и космонавтики в его родном городе Уэзерфорде (штат Оклахома).

Полет кораблей "Союз" и "Аполлон" начался 15 июля 1975 года и продолжался, соответственно, около шести и чуть более девяти суток. Через два дня после старта они совершили стыковку и находились в таком состоянии 46 часов 36 минут. Советские космонавты и американские астронавты встретились на орбите и пожали друг другу руки. Уникальный проект показал, что две страны могут успешно сотрудничать в космосе, и впоследствии это открыло путь к совместным программам "Мир-шаттл" и МКС.

Помимо участия в полете "Союз-Аполлон", Томас Стаффорд дважды путешествовал на кораблях "Джемини" и командовал "Аполлоном-10", который, совершив облет Луны, подготовил следующую экспедицию, завершившуюся высадкой человека на поверхность естественного спутника Земли. Он удостоен многих американских наград, в том числе медали NASA. В 2011 году в Москве ему была вручена российская медаль "За заслуги в освоении космоса"."

ТАСС: Космос - Астронавт NASA Томас Стаффорд едет в Москву отмечать 40-летие полета "Союз-Аполлон"



"Канадец объединил 400 тысяч фотографий орбитального телескопа «Спитцер» в видео пролета через галактику Млечный Путь. Результат работы опубликован на Youtube, подробно о проекте автор пишет на Reddit.




За счет послойного наложения фотографий при проигрывании видео возникает ощущение движения сквозь галактику. На обработку изображений и создание видео у автора ушло пять месяцев.

Ранее астрономы из ESO при помощи специального спектрографа смогли получить из снимков телескопа «Хаббл» трехмерное изображение «Столпов творения» в туманности Орел."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2015/07/07/spitzer-video

----------


## Avia M

Осторожничает...
"Безусловно, у руководства Роскосмоса появятся новые рычаги управления предприятиями, потому что изменился юридический статус федерального космического агентства, теперь это государственная корпорация. Но пока я бы осторожно оценивал перспективы деятельности госкорпорации. Это, на мой взгляд, не тот единственно верный вариант, который можно было бы реализовать в настоящих условиях", — сказал Железняков.
Александр Железняков: госкорпорация "Роскосмос" получит новые рычаги управления - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Госкорпорация: уволен руководитель пилотируемых программ Роскосмоса  Космос  14 июля, 17:26 UTC+3

Алексей Краснов возглавлял управление пилотируемых программ Роскосмоса с 2004 года

МОСКВА, 14 июля. /ТАСС/. Уволен руководитель пилотируемых программ Роскосмоса Алексей Краснов. Об этом сообщили сегодня ТАСС в Роскосмосе.

"Алексей Краснов покинул Роскосмос по собственному желанию. Его обязанности исполняет Алексей Стрельников", - сказали в госкорпорации.

Ранее об увольнении Краснова сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Краснов возглавлял управление пилотируемых программ Роскосмоса с 2004 года. Он родился в 1959 году в Москве. В 1982 году окончил Московский энергетический институт, затем работал инженером и главным специалистом в Государственном комитете по науке и технике.

В 1985-1988 годах занимал должность старшего инженера "Машприборинторга" Министерства внешней торговли.

С 1988 по 1992 год являлся сотрудником посольства СССР/России в США.

С 1992 года перешел на работу в Роскосмос, заняв должность главного специалиста международного отдела. В 1993 году был назначен заместителем начальника управления международного сотрудничества."

ТАСС: Космос - Госкорпорация: уволен руководитель пилотируемых программ Роскосмоса


"Проблем с едой на МКС нет - комиссия НАСА и Роскосмоса  14.07.2015 17:16:22
       Москва. 14 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипаж Международной космической станции не испытывает проблем с питанием, пришли к выводу члены совместной комиссии консультативно-экспертного совета Федерального космического агентства и специальной комиссии консультативного комитета Национального агентства по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства НАСА (КЭС-КК), сообщает пресс-служба Роскосмоса.
       "Вывод был сделан однозначный: никаких проблем с работой экипажей на борту станции быть не должно, так как "Прогресс М-28М" уже доставил на МКС очередную партию снабжения, и на август запланирован старт японского грузовика HTV-5", - говорится в сообщении, размещенном на сайте российского космического агентства.
       В настоящее время состояние всех бортовых систем МКС оценивается как положительное, ресурсами экипаж обеспечен полностью, есть запасы по всем позициям, контур управления функционирует устойчиво, отметили участники заседания.
       Заседания КЭС-КК будут проводиться дважды в год в России и США. Задачи совместной комиссии постоянно уточняются по мере появления и рассмотрения новых программных решений и проблем. На заседаниях эксперты дают оценки возникающим проблемным вопросам, готовятся соответствующие предложения и представляются доклады руководителю Роскосмоса и администратору НАСА."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=382846



Познавательно О "New Horizons" :

http://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/73...age=4#comments

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 16 июля. /ТАСС/. Экипаж МКС укрывался в спускаемом аппарате пилотируемого корабля "Союз ТМА-16М" около 10 минут из-за угрозы столкновения станции с фрагментом космического мусора. Об этом сообщили 16 июля в подмосковном Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

"Сегодня в ЦУП службами оперативного слежения России и США за околоземным космическим пространством была передана информация о возможном сближении с орбитальной станцией объекта космического мусора. В связи с этим было принято решение о переходе членов экипажа орбитальной станции в спускаемый аппарат корабля "Союз ТМА-16М" в соответствии с плановой процедурой по действиям экипажа в данной ситуации", - сказали в Центре.

"Экипаж провел в транспортном корабле около 10 минут, а около 15:00 мск поступила команда привести систему в штатную конфигурацию в связи с выходом из зоны риска столкновения космического мусора с орбитальной станцией. Маневр станции на уклонение не потребовался. Экипажу разрешили вернуться к плановой работе", - отметили в ЦУПе.

Ранее сообщалось, что столкновения МКС с космическим мусором, которого опасались в Национальном управлении по воздухоплаванию и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) США, не произошло. Как заявили сегодня в американском ведомстве, членам экипажа, которые ранее переместились на пристыкованный к орбитальному комплексу российский корабль "Союз" в качестве меры предосторожности, было разрешено вернуться на борт станции.

По данным NASA, угрожавший станции космический мусор - "обломок старого российского метеорологического спутника". Специалисты указывают, что эвакуация экипажа МКС на "Союз" в связи с угрозой столкновения станции с инородными объектами проводилась в четвертый раз за всю историю исследовательской миссии."

ТАСС: Космос - ЦУП: экипаж МКС укрывался в "Союзе" около 10 минут


"АСТАНА, 16 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Данияр Мусаев/. Председатель аэрокосмического комитета министерства по инвестициям и развитию Казахстана Талгат Мусабаев в рамках рабочей поездки в Москву встретился с главой Роскосмоса Игорем Комаровым. Об этом сообщила пресс-служба Казкосмоса.

"На переговорах были обсуждены вопросы подготовки казахстанского космонавта Айдына Аимбетова к предстоящему космическому полету, а также были рассмотрены основные направления планируемых научных экспериментов во время космической экспедиции с участием Аимбетова", - сообщается в распространенном пресс-релизе. В сообщении также отмечается, что для разработки казахстанской научной программы космического полета в республике сформирована группа ученных, которую возглавляет президент Национального центра космических исследований и технологий, профессор Жумабек Жантаев.

Как сообщалось, Роскосмос выбрал казахстанского космонавта Айдына Аимбетова для полета на МКС вместо британской певицы Сары Брайтман. Она отказалась от полета по семейным обстоятельствам. В настоящее время, Аимбетов сдал все необходимые для полета тесты и экзамены.

Старт космического корабля "Союз ТМА-18М" с космодрома Байконур запланирован на 1 сентября. В одном экипаже с Аимбетовым на орбиту полетят российский космонавт Сергей Волков и европейский астронавт Андреас Могенсен."

ТАСС: Космос - Казкосмос и Роскосмос обсудили подготовку полета казахстанского космонавта на МКС


"Сергей Иванов не занимается трудоустройством Остапенко в состав набсовета ОРКК

"Это абсолютно не соответствует действительности", - подчеркнул пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков

МОСКВА, 16 июля. /ТАСС/. Глава администрации президента России Сергей Иванов не занимается трудоустройством бывшего руководителя Роскосмоса Олега Остапенко в состав набсовета Объедненной ракетно-космической корпорации (ОРКК), в том числе в качестве председателя совета. Об этом заявил журналистам пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков, комментируя сообщения некоторых СМИ.

"Это (информация о продвижении Остапенко в набсовет) абсолютно не соответствует действительности", - подчеркнул представитель Кремля.

"Во-первых, утверждение кандидатуры /председателя/ набсовета является прерогативой президента. Во-вторых, предложения ни по кому еще не формулировались и до сих пор не вносились. Никакого согласования не проводилось", - заявил Песков.

Ранее газета "Коммерсантъ" со ссылкой на высокопоставленный источник в Роскосмосе и сотрудника аппарата правительства сообщила, что председатель наблюдательного совета ОРКК Андрей Клепач в скором времени покинет свой пост, а на смену ему придет бывший глава Федерального космического агентства Олег Остапенко. "Премьер Дмитрий Медведев отправил его в отставку в начале года, но пообещал помочь с трудоустройством. Принимать решение о назначении в итоге пришлось главе президентской администрации Сергею Иванову", - отмечает издание."

ТАСС: Политика - Сергей Иванов не занимается трудоустройством Остапенко в состав набсовета ОРКК

----------


## Avia M

"По-нашему, по-бразильски"!
 Несмотря на череду аварий и потерю позиций на мировом рынке, ракеты-носители тяжелого класса "Протон-М" планируется запускать еще десять лет. В то же время на смену "Протонам" в перспективе придет новое семейство ракет-носителей "Ангара", их серийный выпуск начнется около 2020 года. Об этом сообщает ТАСС.

 Возможно, их будут запускать не только с территории России или с "Байконура" – предполагается использовать эти ракеты в проекте "Морской старт" и запускать их с плавучей платформы в Тихом океане. Кроме того, идут переговоры о возможном строительстве стартового комплекса под "Ангару" на бразильском космодроме Алькантара.
Александр Медведев: Дешевая и универсальная "Ангара" заменит теряющий рынок "Протон" - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Российские космонавты выйдут в открытый космос, чтобы протереть иллюминатор МКС Космос.

10 августа космонавты установят мягкие поручни на служебном модуле "Звезда", почистят иллюминатор номер 2 на этом же модуле и установят элементы крепления антенн межбортовой радиолинии

МОСКВА, 3 августа. /ТАСС/. Российские космонавты через неделю, 10 августа, выйдут в открытый космос, чтобы протереть иллюминатор Международной космической станции и взять мазки с солнечных батарей. Об этом сообщили ТАСС в службе информационного обеспечения Центра управления полетами.

"10 августа 2015 года запланирована операция по обеспечению выхода в открытый космос российских космонавтов Геннадия Падалки и Михаила Корниенко по российской программе полета Международной космической станции", - сказали в службе информобеспечения.

В ЦУПе уточнили, что выход начнется в 17:14 мск и продлится до 23:48 мск. В ходе работы в безвоздушном пространстве космонавты установят мягкие поручни на служебном модуле "Звезда", почистят иллюминатор номер 2 на этом же модуле и установят элементы крепления антенн межбортовой радиолинии. После этого они проведут фотографирование научной аппаратуры Expose-R, демонтируют блок датчика эксперимента "Обстановка", возьмут пробы-мазки с солнечных батарей номер 4 и в других районах.

Затем космонавты изменят ориентацию прибора блока контроля давления на малом исследовательском модуле "Поиск", а в завершение проведут фотосъемку внешней поверхности российского сегмента станции, рассказали в ЦУПе.

На счету Геннадия Падалки уже восемь выходов в открытый космос и один - в разгерметизированный модуль станции "Мир", общей продолжительностью 33 часа и 4 минуты. Михаил Корниенко ранее только однажды выходил в открытый космос, пробыв там 6 часов 43 минуты"

ТАСС: Космос - Российские космонавты выйдут в открытый космос, чтобы протереть иллюминатор МКС



"ЦУП трижды скорректирует орбиту МКС в течение двух месяцев

Москва. 4 августа. INTERFAX.RU - В августе-сентябре ЦУП планирует провести три коррекции орбиты МКС, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"В связи с сентябрьским запуском очередной экспедиции на МКС 24 августа произойдет коррекция орбиты с помощью двигателей модуля "Звезда", а затем двигатели корабля "Прогресс М-28М" отработают на изменение орбиты МКС дважды - 5 и 7 сентября", - рассказал собеседник агентства.

Запуск корабля "Союз ТМА-18М" с экипажем в составе космонавтов Сергея Волкова (Роскосмос) и Айдына Аимбетова (Казкосмос), а также астронавта Андреаса Моргенсена намечен на 2 сентября с космодрома Байконур. Моргенсен и Аимбетов вернутся на Землю спустя десять дней вместе с российским космонавтом Геннадием Падалкой."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/457894



"  Москва. 4 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - На Международной космической станции (МКС) готовятся к приему пятого японского грузового космического корабля HTV-5 Kounotori ("Белый аист"), сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" во вторник в российском Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).
       Старт японского корабля намечен на 15:58 МСК 16 августа. В течение четырех суток корабль будет совершать автономный полет. В 14:04 20 августа ожидается стыковка HTV-5 с МКС", - сообщил собеседник агентства.
       Он уточнил, что Kounotori будет захвачен рукой-манипулятором SSRMS и пристыкован к нижнему узлу модуля Harmony (США).
       Японский беспилотный автоматический грузовой космический корабль предназначен для доставки на Международную космическую станцию различных грузов: топлива, запасов кислорода и азота, воды, продуктов питания, научной аппаратуры, дополнительного оборудования, расходуемых материалов и т. д.
       Корабль планируется запустить с помощью ракеты-носителя H-2B с японского космодрома Танэгасима (Ta).
       Масса HTV - 10,5 т. Масса полезной нагрузки - 6000 кг. Ресурс корабля рассчитан на автономный полёт продолжительностью 100 часов. В режиме ожидания корабль может находиться на орбите более 7 суток. В составе МКС корабль может летать около 30 дней. Диаметр - 4,4 м; длина - 10 м (вместе с двигателями).
       Первый запуск состоялся 10 сентября 2009 года. Ракета-носитель H-IIB вывела корабль на орбиту высотой в апогее 460 км, в перигее - 350 км."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=384890



"МОСКВА, 4 августа. /ТАСС/. Международная комиссия по расследованию причин аварии ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" с мексиканским спутником "Мексат-1" завершила свою работу, говорится в сообщении, опубликованном на сайте компании International Launch Services (ILS).

Выводы комиссии

Комиссия видит причину аварии в том же, в чем и Роскосмос - конструктивном недостатке вала ротора турбонасосного агрегата третьей степени, который вышел из строя из-за повышенных вибрационных нагрузок.

"Наблюдательный совет по расследованию отказов (Failure Review Oversight Board) ILS завершил свою работу, выявив совпадение с наиболее вероятной причиной и связанной с ней планом корректирующих действий, которые были определены Российской межведомственной комиссией по результату аварии ракеты-носителя "Протон" 16 мая", - говорится в сообщении.

Ранее сообщалось, что пуски "Протонов" были приостановлены до завершения расследования в связи с аварией ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" с мексиканским спутником связи "МекСат-1", которая произошла 16 мая, ровно через год после аналогичного происшествия.

В Роскосмосе пришли к выводу, что причиной потери ракеты-носителя стала конструктивная ошибка, которая привела к падению "Протона" еще в 1988 году.

По распоряжению руководителя Федерального космического агентства Игоря Комарова, Центр им. Хруничева разработал и реализовал план мероприятий по устранению причин отказа двигателя ракеты.

Первый после аварии пуск "Протона-М" планируется осуществить с британским спутником связи "Инмарсат-5Ф3" 28 августа с космодрома Байконур."

ТАСС: Космос - Международная комиссия завершила расследование аварии "Протона" с мексиканским спутником




"Первые два российских ракетных двигателя РД-181 поставлены в США Космос 4 августа, 11:00 UTC+3

Перед отправкой в Соединенные Штаты двигатели прошли контрольно-технологические и огневые испытания

МОСКВА, 4 августа. /ТАСС/. Россия поставила в США два первых ракетных двигателя РД-181 для ракеты-носителя Antares в рамках ранее заключенного контракта, сообщили 4 августа ТАСС в пресс-центре РКК "Энергия".

"15 июля два первых двигателя РД-181 отправлены из России и 16 июля доставлены в США", - сказали в корпорации. 

Первоначально планировалось, что двигатели поставят заказчику в июне. Всего в 2015 году Россия планирует поставить США четыре РД-181, еще четыре будут отправлены в 2016-м.

Как сообщалось ранее, НПО "Энергомаш" (РКК "Энергия" является управляющей организацией предприятия) планирует поставить американской Orbital Sciences Corporation 60 новых ракетных двигателей РД-181. Твердый контракт на 20 двигателей был подписан в январе 2015 года. Соглашением предусмотрены ограничения на использование РД-181 в военных программах - ракеты с российскими двигателями не должны использоваться для выведения космических аппаратов военного назначения.

Все 60 российских двигателей обойдутся заказчику примерно в $1 млрд, в эту сумму входит в том числе целый набор услуг - летная подготовка, установка двигателя на ракету и проведение испытаний.

Первый запуск американской ракеты Antares с российскими двигателями РД-181 планируется на 1 марта 2016 года. Ранее эти ракеты комплектовались двигателями AJ-26, сделанными на основе советских НК-33. "

ТАСС: Космос - Первые два российских ракетных двигателя РД-181 поставлены в США



"Подробный разбор катастрофы SpaceShipTwo: только ли погибший пилот виноват?

На минувшей неделе Национальный совет по безопасности на транспорте (NTSB) опубликовал материалы слушаний по катастрофе SpaceShipTwo. Напомню, 31 октября 2014 года во время испытательного полета корабль разрушился в воздухе, один из двух летчиков-испытателей погиб, а второй получил тяжелые травмы. Команда специалистов NTSB прибыла на место катастрофы в течение суток, и уже 2 и 3 ноября на пресс-конференциях была названа непосредственная причина катастрофы - преждевременный поворот хвостового оперения в тормозное положение. На пресс-конференции специально подчеркивалось, что расследование катастрофы будет заключаться в установлении причины этого события, и займет это примерно год. Результаты расследования появились всего через 9 месяцев. Новостные агентства написали короткие заметки о том, что виноват второй пилот, преждевременно снявший блокировку системы торможения. Но в материалах почти двухчасовых слушаний NTSB вырисовывается более сложная картина."




Познавательная статья с линками и картинками здесь : 

engineering_ru: Подробный разбор катастрофы SpaceShipTwo: только ли погибший пилот виноват?

Про катастрофу : 

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

----------


## OKA

"Россия будет использовать "Союз-ФГ" для пилотируемых полетов как минимум до 2020 года Космос 6 августа, 16:36 UTC+3

Решение об использовании ракеты-носителя было принято задолго до нештатной ситуации с грузовым кораблем "Прогресс М-27М", отметили в Роскосмосе

МОСКВА, 6 августа. /ТАСС/. Россия будет использовать ракеты-носители "Союз-ФГ" для вывода на орбиту пилотируемых кораблей "Союз" как минимум до 2020 года, сообщили 6 августа ТАСС в пресс-службе Роскосмоса."

"Решение об использовании ракеты-носителя "Союз-ФГ" для обеспечения запусков пилотируемых кораблей "Союз" до 2020 года было принято задолго до нештатной ситуации с грузовым кораблем "Прогресс М-27М", - отметили в пресс-службе.

Ранее ряд СМИ со ссылкой на NASA сообщил, что страны-партнеры по программе МКС после апрельской аварии ракеты "Союз-2.1а" решили, что этот носитель до 2020 года не будет использоваться для запуска на орбиту пилотируемых кораблей.

Авария с "Прогрессом" произошла 28 апреля. Ракете не удалось вывести корабль на расчетную орбиту, и он сгорел в атмосфере утром 8 мая. В Роскосмосе пришли к выводу, что причиной аварии стало "нештатное разделение" третьей ступени "Союза" с "Прогрессом" из-за разгерметизации баков в ракете, к которой в свою очередь привела неучтенная конструктивная особенность связки носителя и корабля.

Трехступенчатая ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1а" разработки самарского РКЦ "Прогресс" впервые была запущена в ноябре 2004 года. Вместо двух аналоговых систем управления на ней установлена единая цифровая система российского производства, а также новая цифровая радиотелеметрическая система.

Ракета-носитель "Союз-ФГ" является модификацией "Союз- У", разработанной параллельно с созданием носителей "Союз-2". Первый запуск этой ракеты состоялся в мае 2001 года."

ТАСС: Космос - Россия будет использовать "Союз-ФГ" для пилотируемых полетов как минимум до 2020 года



"Утверждены составы двух новых экипажей для полетов на МКС в 2017 году  Космос  8 августа, 2:07 UTC+3

Участники 51-й и 52-й экспедиций продолжат важные исследования, которые помогут приблизить путешествие на Марс

ВАШИНГТОН, 8 августа. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Участники программы Международной космической станции (МКС) утвердили составы 51-й и 52-й экспедиций, которым предстоит работать на борту орбитального комплекса в 2017 году. Об этом сообщило Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства.

Среди участников программы будут четверо новичков, готовящиеся сейчас к своему первому космическому полету. Это российский космонавт Николай Тихонов, американцы Марк ван де Хей и Джек Фишер, а также астронавт Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) француз Тома Песке.

Планируется, что Тихонов и ван де Хей отправятся на МКС на корабле "Союз" вместе с опытным российским космонавтом Александром Мисуркиным в марте 2017 года, чтобы присоединиться там к Песке, американке Пегги Уитсон и россиянину Олегу Новицкому, также имеющему за плечами несколько космических полетов. Через два месяца после этого Песке, Уитсон и Новицкий, которые будут работать на станции с ноября 2016 года, вернутся на Землю, уступив место еще одному российскому ветерану Федору Юрчихину, опытному астронавту ЕКА итальянцу Паоло Несполи и американцу Фишеру.

"Участники 51-й и 52-й экспедиций продолжат важные исследования, которые помогут приблизить путешествие на Марс, запланированное NASA, и будут осуществлять научные изыскания, результаты которых могут быть использованы на благо всего человечества", - отметило космическое ведомство США. Оно не исключило, что ван де Хей и Фишер будут находиться на станции, когда к ней совершат первые испытательные полеты новые американские пилотируемые корабли, разрабатываемые компаниями Boeing и SpaceX.

В перспективе NASA собирается отправлять на них к МКС своих астронавтов, которые в последние годы вынуждены пользоваться российскими "Союзами". По плану Boeing и SpaceX должны построить их к 2017 году, однако руководство NASA опасается, что намеченные сроки не удастся выдержать из-за нехватки финансирования. Конгресс США пока отказывается выделить в 2016 году на эти цели необходимые бюджетные средства, запрошенные администрацией Барака Обамы. Для подстраховки, NASА объявило на этой неделе о продлении на 2018 год соглашения с Роскосмосом о доставке американских астронавтов на МКС на кораблях "Союз". Российской стороне будет выплачено за эти услуги дополнительно $490 млн."

ТАСС: Космос - Утверждены составы двух новых экипажей для полетов на МКС в 2017 году

----------


## OKA

"КНДР мечтает о своём космонавте  Август 10, 2015 10:13   ДВ-РОСС

Первое интервью для российских СМИ сумели получить от представителей космической отрасли КНДР журналисты из Приморского края Вячеслав Гончаров и Владимир Хмелев.


Они встретились в Пхеньяне с заместителем начальника департамента по научной работе государственного Управления по освоению космоса КНДР, доктором наук Ким Чон Хо (на снимке — справа) и представителем по внешним делам этого управления Пе Чон Хеком, которые в начале беседы заметили, что это вообще первое интервью, которое дают представители их ведомства СМИ России, пишет ДВ — РОСС.

Небольшое, но необходимое пояснение. В средствах массовой информации Запада, да и в ряде российских изданий, печатают в основном страшилки о КНДР: в том числе и о том, что это корейское государство грозится ударить ракетами по Японии и США. И тут же голословно утверждается, что это отсталая и тоталитарная страна.

А когда КНДР запустила свой первый спутник, крики о военном предназначении этих аппаратов и создании ракет большой дальности просто зашкаливали. Чтобы поставить точку в этих досужих вымыслах, лидер КНДР Ким Чен Ын распорядился пригласить в апреле 2012 года на стартовую площадку полигона Тончан-ни и в Центр управления полётами иностранных журналистов и обеспечить таким образом полную открытость предстоявшего запуска спутника «Кванмёнсон-3» («Яркая звезда-3»).

До этого, несмотря на давление США и их азиатских союзников, как объявило КНДР, был произведён запуск искусственного спутника связи «Кванмёнсон-2», который, по сообщению информационных агентств страны, в доказательство успеха на весь мир передавал песни о великих вождях Кореи Ким Ир Сене и Ким Чен Ире.

США, наращивая давление на КНДР, стремится всячески доказать военный характер её космических исследований. Однако в главной газете КНДР «Нодом синмун» за 8 мая 2015 года утверждается: «Перетасовка правды и лжи превратили государственное объединенное управление по производству спутников нашей страны в «производство межконтинентальных баллистических ракет», «замаскированное учреждение» для производства ракет. На этом основании у ООН выпрашивается необходимость по включению новых санкций в отношении КНДР».

Но обратимся к опыту КНДР, которая в условиях жесточайшей экономической изоляции сумела в относительно короткие сроки создать ракету-носитель и вывести на орбиту Земли искусственный спутник. Напомним, работу по освоению космоса в КНДР началась ещё с 80-х годов прошлого века.

Запуск искусственных спутников Земли, несмотря на жёсткие противодействия США, позволил ещё более упрочить статус КНДР, которая самостоятельно выполнила весь цикл научных и производственных шагов, необходимых для прорыва в космос. Работа по освоению космического пространства, таким образом, вышла на стадию активного практического использования.

- Чтобы стремительно развивать космическую науку и технику, форсировать экономическое строительство страны и поднимать уровень жизни населения, а также обеспечить единый план деятельности в этих направлениях, в апреле 2013 года на 7-ой сессии Верховного народного собрания КНДР 12-ого созыва были приняты решение об образовании государственного управления по освоению космоса (ГУОК) и закон о работе в космосе, — заявили корейские учёные.

- Какие задачи призван решать этот орган?

- Государственное управление по освоению космоса представляет собой центральный руководящий орган, который на основе единого плана осуществляет контроль за подготовкой и выполнением программ по исследованию и использованию космоса. Учреждение ГУОКа и принятый закон о работе в космосе позволяют в этой области защитить интересы государства и решать все научно-технические вопросы, выдвигаемые в ходе экономического строительства в КНДР и улучшения благосостояния народа. При этом, конечно, расширяются возможности исследования и использования космоса в мирных целях на принципах самостоятельности.

- Но для того, чтобы успешно осваивать космос, необходимы высокого класса специалисты многих отраслей. Как здесь обстоят дела?

- Действительно, чтобы отправить в космос искусственный спутник Земли, потребовались сотни и тысячи специалистов в разных отраслях производства. С ноля в нашей стране был создан целый комплекс по подготовке научно-технических кадров — рабочих, инженеров, учёных, были налажены также соответствующие производственные мощности. Эта многогранная деятельность продолжает совершенствоваться и в настоящее время — мы активно действуем в области исследований и производства, направленных на разработку разного вида практических спутников, таких, как по зондированию Земли и геостационарных спутников связи, а также по спутникам, специализирующихся в области сельского хозяйства, рыбного промысла, метеорологии и других.

Необходимо заметить, что в ходе запуска спутников укрепилась военная мощь страны, как никогда в стране усилились чувства национального достоинства и гордости — ведь далеко не все государства способны изготовить и запустить в космос аппараты. И, наконец, многократно возросло внимание государства и общества к использованию космоса.

Особо хочется отметить теплоту и внимание руководителя нашей страны уважаемого товарища Ким Чен Ына к развитию космических исследований, которые требуют ультрасовременных подходов. Благодаря постоянному вниманию уважаемого товарища Ким Чен Ына к нашим первооткрывателям космоса им созданы исключительные исследовательские и бытовые условия. Так, он лично выступил с инициативой построить Центр управления спутниками, а также решил все вопросы, связанные с определением места его возведения, подготовкой проекта, материально-техническим и строительным обеспечением проекта. Строительство центра постоянно находилось в поле его зрения.

В мае этого года, когда строительство было завершено, товарищ Ким Чен Ын лично побывал на объекте, осмотрел помещения центрального и вспомогательного блоков, блока оптического наблюдения и другие. При этом указал на необходимость дальнейшего совершенствования научного оборудования центра и призвал относиться к учёным с должным уважением. Конечно, такое внимание к исследователям космоса придаёт нам дополнительные силы и вдохновение и позволяет успешно запускать разного вида спутники, необходимые для отечественной науки и техники, для дальнейшего развития экономики и защиты страны от внешних угроз.

- А как согласуется деятельность КНДР в освоении космоса с международным правом в этой области?

- Действительно, самую главную основу международных прав о космосе составляет Договор о принципах деятельности государств по исследованию и использованию космического пространства, включая Луну и другие небесные тела. В нём ясно отмечается, что свободное исследование и использование космического пространства в мирных целях является закономерным правом любого суверенного государства. КНДР точно и щепетильно действует в соответствии со всеми международными законами. В целях укрепления международного доверия и сотрудничества в области запуска спутников и научных исследований космоса мы прошли соответствующую и необходимую процедуру присоединения к договору и стали государством-участником Договора о принципах деятельности государств по исследованию и использованию космического пространства, включая Луну и другие небесные тела. Также КНДР стала участником договора и конвенции о регистрации предметов, запущенных в космос. И по сей день наша республика честно исполняет свои обязанности, определяемые указанными выше договорами о космосе и конвенцией о регистрации.

Поэтому, согласно обязанностям, исходящим из конвенции о регистрации, наша страна во время запуска мирных спутников, проведённых в апреле 2009 года, в апреле и декабре 2012 года проинформировала заинтересованные государства и соответствующий орган ООН о технических характеристиках спутников и о данных, необходимых для безопасного полёта самолётов и плавания судов. Также официально зарегистрировали второй ИСЗ «Кванмёнсон-3», запущенный на орбиту 25 февраля 2013 года. В целях дальнейшего исполнения конвенции о регистрации в марте 2015 года ГУОК было официально зарегистрировано в ООН как 31 участник вывода космических предметов в космос.

- Широко известно: в настоящее время космос всё более становится ареной военного соперничества. Ваше отношение к этому явлению?

- Наша позиция здесь ясная и однозначная — нельзя превращать космос в полигон военного соперничества. КНДР решительно выступает против милитаризации космоса. При этом необходимо подчеркнуть, что США упорно отрицают мирный характер использования наших спутников, без всяких оснований и доказательств навязывают мировому сообществу лживое утверждение о военных особенностях наших космических аппаратов. Между тем сами США не поддержали специальную инициативу России в ООН в прошлом году о невыводе оружия в космос. Такой вот цинизм по-американски.

- Что вы можете сказать о сотрудничестве с другими странами вообще и с Россией, в частности, в области космоса?

- В последнее время Государственное управление по освоению космоса КНДР ведёт активную работу, направленную на налаживание сотрудничества и обмена с международными структурами и другими странами в этой области на принципах равенства, взаимной выгоды и взаимного дополнения. Мы готовы сотрудничать со всеми космическими державами, только не с США, которые стремятся полностью изолировать нашу страну не только в экономических и других сферах, но и в космосе. Конечно, в сфере исследования и использования космоса мы высоко оцениваем деятельность России, которая занимает первое место в мире в этой области. И, разумеется, особое внимание мы уделяем именно сотрудничеству с Россией в области подготовки кадров, исследования и производства, связанными с космосом, в частности, с Федеральным космическим агентством РФ.

Хочу напомнить, что в 2002 году великий руководитель Ким Чен Ир во время исторического визита в Россию посетил космический производственно-исследовательский центр имени Хруничева. Это послужило новым толчком для развития деятельности КНДР в области исследования космоса. И чтобы прославить бессмертные заслуги товарища Ким Чен Ира, сделанные для укрепления и развития корейско-российских отношений, мы готовы и желаем в этом году, году перекрёстной дружбы наших народов, открыть новую страницу двустороннего сотрудничества в области исследования и использования космоса.

- И в заключение нашей беседы такой вопрос: имеет ли КНДР планы по подготовке своих космонавтов?

- Позвольте ответить вам вопросом на вопрос: скажите, а разве есть в мире какая-то страна, которая ведёт космические исследования и не мечтает отправить своего гражданина в космос после полёта Юрия Алексеевича Гагарина в 1961 году?…

ДВ-РОСС"


КНДР мечтает о своём космонавте | Новости Дальнего Востока — Интернет-издание ДВ-РОСС

Линк с : http://bmpd.livejournal.com/1424908.html#comments

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС: ЭКИПАЖИ МИССИИ 45/46 РЕКОМЕНДОВАНЫ К ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЮ ПРЕДПОЛЕТНОЙ ПОДГОТОВКИ
Межведомственная комиссия (МВК), заседание которой состоялось в Центре подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.Гагарина (ЦПК) рекомендовала членов основного и дублирующего экипажей 45/46 экспедиции к продолжению предполётной подготовки на космодроме Байконур, куда экипажи отправятся уже 18 августа.
После заседания МВК состоялась традиционная пресс-конференция космонавтов и астронавтов основного (космонавт РОСКОСМОСа Сергей ВОЛКОВ, астронавт ЕКА Андреас МОГЕНСЕН и первый в суверенной истории Республики Казахстан космонавт Айдын АИМБЕТОВ) и дублирующего (космонавты РОСКОСМОСа Олег СКРИПОЧКА и Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ, и астронавт ЕКА Тома ПЕСКЕ) экипажей.
Участники миссии 45/46 МКС рассказали о предстоящем полете и этапах подготовки к нему. Наибольший интерес у журналистов вызвала научная программа полета. Отвечая на вопросы, Сергей ВОЛКОВ подчеркнул: "Задачи их экспедиции согласуются с задачами «годового полета», которые стоят перед Михаилом КОРНИЕНКО (РОСКОСМОС) и Скоттом КЕЛЛИ (НАСА), а значит, участники новой миссии будут работать над теми же экспериментами, выступая в роли исследователей и сертифицированных ассистентов". Также будет проведен ряд совместных экспериментов с ЕКА, что даст синергетический эффект. Такая научная кооперация позволит сделать больше экспериментов, выполнив каждый из них еще точнее.
Журналисты интересовались космической программой Казахстана – представитель этой страны отправится в космос после длительного перерыва. Айдын АИМБЕТОВ рассказал о главных исследованиях, которые планирует выполнять, в целом они продолжают и развивают результаты, полученные Талгатом МУСАМБАЕВЫМ во время его пребывания на МКС.  
Отвечая на вопрос журналиста NBC о влиянии политической напряженности на совместную работу на орбите, астронавт ЕКА датчанин Андреас МОГЕНСЕН подчеркнул: "Проект МКС – это пример того, чего можно достичь, работая вместе, отметив, что без международной кооперации проект МКС не состоялся бы". 
Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|



"NASA готовит рой микроспутников к Луне    7 авг, 2015 в 8:06



Похоже американское космическое агентство всерьез настроено развивать технологию CubeSat для исследований в дальнем космосе. В 2018 году планируется запустить сверхтяжелую ракету SLS, которая отправит к Луне не только космический корабль Orion, но и десяток спутников, каждый массой не более 15 кг.

SLS - эта ракета нового поколения, которая, впрочем, повторяет по возможностям сверхтяжелые ракеты прошлого - Saturn V и "Энергия". Точнее даже не дотягивает до них по возможностям, но почти в три раза превосходит все существующие тяжелые ракеты по мощности. SLS создают в рамках концепции "Лететь на Луну, астероиды и далее". Основное ее назначение - выведение пилотируемого космического корабля Orion на межпланетные орбиты. Хотя сейчас прорабатывают и научные беспилотные миссии, главная задача SLS - отправка людей.

В первый полет Orion должен полететь пустым, т.е. без экипажа. На борту будут только датчики и видеокамеры. Зато освободившуюся массу займут экспериментальными микроспутниками, которые должны протестировать новые технологии в межпланетном пространстве и провести дополнительные исследования Луны.

Ранее лунные спутники запускались массой в десятки килограмм и до нескольких тонн. Такие аппараты, как правило, загружали большим количеством научных приборов. Это позволяло проводить комплексные исследования, работать с результатами нескольким командам ученых из разных организаций или стран. Но были и свои сложности: приборы конкурировали за энергию, использование радиолинии, рабочее время. То есть для проведения глобального исследования каждым прибором спутнику требовалось много времени, что далеко не всегда получалось.

Теперь же готовят к испытаниям новую концепцию: один прибор - один спутник. Или: один эксперимент - один спутник. При том, что традиционное космические аппараты обходились в десятки или сотни миллионов долларов. Новые же микроспутники стоят $1-2 млн.

Есть и подвох: традиционные лунные аппараты создавали из радиационно-стойких компонентов. А технология CubeSat предполагает применение индустриальной электроники, которая создавалась для земной промышленности и к космосу не готовилась. Но, как показала многолетняя практика эксплуатации индустриальных CubeSat, они неплохо переносят условия космоса. Конечно на низких орбитах от солнечных вспышек защищает земная магнитосфера, но галактическая радиация, вакуум, перепад температур микроспутники держат вполне пристойно. Некоторые умудряются отработать по несколько лет. Впрочем для Луны ключевые узлы планируют брать у JPL - радстойкие.

Применение микро- или наноспутников CubeSat позволяет гораздо быстрее и дешевле испытывать в космосе новые технологии. Ведь собрать и запустить такой аппарат намного дешевле и быстрее чем традиционный спутник в несколько сот кг. В каждом новом полете можно использовать те компоненты, которые хорошо себя показали на предыдущем поколении, и ставить что-то новое. Таким путем "космическая эволюция" резко ускоряется, что обеспечивает прогресс с исследовании космического пространства.

Сейчас NASA решила, что CubeSat пора выводить на новый уровень - межпланетный. Пара микроспутников к Марсу в 2016 уже готовится, а теперь еще и десяток к Луне..."

Подробнее познавательное и фото здесь : 

Открытый космос Зеленого кота - NASA готовит рой микроспутников к Луне

----------


## OKA

"Экипаж МКС устранил сбой электроснабжения американского сегмента МКС 11:06 13.08.2015

Представитель НАСА в российском Центре управления полетами (ЦУП) рассказал, что ничего критичного, угрожавшего безопасности космонавтов и астронавтов, на борту американского сегмента МКС не происходило.

МОСКВА, 13 авг — РИА Новости. Экипаж Международной космической станции полностью устранил последствия сбоя в системе электроснабжения, произошедшего ночь со вторника на среду на американском сегменте, сообщил РИА Новости представитель НАСА в российском Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

"Был зафиксирован сбой в работе конвектора, подающего ток в систему электропитания американского сегмента, что, в свою очередь, вызвало сбой в работе ряда систем. Экипаж в течение ночной двухчасовой работы полностью устранил неполадки, и уже давно всё работает штатно", — сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, ничего критичного, угрожавшего безопасности космонавтов и астронавтов, на борту американского сегмента МКС не происходило. На станции в настоящее время работают Геннадий Падалка, Михаил Корниенко, Олег Кононенко (Роскосмос), американские астронавты Скотт Келли и Челл Линдгрен, а также японский астронавт Кимия Юи."

Экипаж МКС устранил сбой электроснабжения американского сегмента МКС | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Роскосмос перенес сроки высадки космонавта на Луну

Виной тому сокращение финансирования программы по созданию лунного взлетно-посадочного модуля

Ввиду экономии бюджетных средств Роскосмос вынужден перенести сроки реализации самого амбициозного национального проекта — высадки человека на Луну с последующим созданием лунной базы.

Полет человека на Луну в 2030 году невозможен, признают составители проекта Федеральной космической программы на (ФКП) на 2016–2025 годы, внесенной космическим агентством на рассмотрение в министерства и ведомства. Причина —значительное снижение финансирования опытно-конструкторской работы ППТК-2 (перспективный пилотируемый транспортный комплекс), в рамках которой ведется разработка лунного взлетно-посадочного комплекса (ЛВПК).

«Финансирование ОКР «ППТК-2» снижено примерно в два раза, что приведет к задержке создания и начала летных испытаний ЛВПК на 2–3 года, — поясняется в презентации Роскосмоса, приложенной к проекту ФКП-2025. — Начало летных испытаний ЛВПК ожидается в 2029–2030 годах».

На деле это означает, что пилотируемый полет с высадкой космонавта на поверхность Луны возможен в районе 2033–2034 годов, притом что еще в апреле нынешнего года глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров заявлял журналистам: «К 2029 году предусматривается готовность к высадке российских космонавтов на Луну».

— По минимуму программа летных испытаний посадочного модуля должна включать себя 3–4 пуска в беспилотном варианте, — говорит член-корреспондент российской Академии космонавтики им. Циолковского Андрей Ионин. — Если иметь в виду один пуск в год, то 3–4 года в лучшем случае пройдет с даты первого испытательного запуска ЛВПК до первого пилотируемого старта. У американцев было быстрее, конечно, но сейчас нет той ситуации острой политической гонки, какая была в годы реализации программы Apollo. Людьми рисковать никто не будет.

Сокращенный в два раза бюджет ОКР «ППТК-2» всё равно выглядит внушительно: в 2016–2025 годах Роскосмос просит на данный проект 20,8 млрд рублей. 

«Начало наземной экспериментальной отработки комплекса запланировано на 2024 год, — говорится в проекте ФКП-2025. — Лунный взлетно-посадочный комплекс обеспечит доставку экипажей с окололунной орбиты в заданный район на поверхности Луны, а также с поверхности Луны на окололунную орбиту экипажа из четырех человек. Длительность пребывания экипажа на Луне — не менее 14 суток».

Мотивацию Роскосмоса, режущего бюджет лунной программы, понять несложно: в условиях жесткого сокращения лимитов финансирования и удорожания работ и комплектующих никакие задачи с него не снимаются. Минобороны, Минприроды, МЧС, РАН, Минкомсвязи и другие ведомства требуют решить их задачи с помощью космических средств, невзирая на секвестр бюджета. Поэтому под нож идут программы, эффект от которых ожидается в отдаленной перспективе. Так, отказались от идеи построить сверхтяжелый носитель для пилотируемых полетов на Луну. Отказались от создания средств для расчистки околоземной орбиты — это тоже работа на перспективу.

— Работа по созданию лунного посадочного модуля будет продолжаться даже в условиях уменьшения бюджета, поскольку это один из приоритетных проектов в программе освоения Луны, — говорит официальный представитель Роскосмоса Игорь Буренков. 

Пилотируемые полеты на Луну и строительство лунной базы остаются приоритетной задачей Роскосмоса на ближайшие десятилетия. Осенью 2014 года совместная рабочая группа Федерального космического агентства и Российской академии наук подготовила пакет интегрированных предложений по методике и этапности освоения Луны. В документе изложена цель: России следует оперативно застолбить наиболее перспективный район Луны — ее Южный полюс.

«Уже в первой половине XXI века развернется соперничество космических держав за обладание наиболее привлекательными лунными плацдармами для создания будущих исследовательский станций, — говорится в тексте документа. — Лунные плацдармы будут выбираться из условий максимально продолжительной освещенности и наличия в их непосредственной окрестности залежей водяного льда»."

Роскосмос перенес сроки высадки космонавта на Луну - Известия

"A как дысал, как дысал" )) Цветенье яблонь кооператива "Марс" тоже откладывается))

----------


## OKA

"№ 08 (391), 2015  Главная / Новости 14.08.2015

Бразилия денонсировала межгосударственный договор с Украиной по проекту «Циклон-4»

Как сообщает украинское информагентство «Спейс-Информ», 24 июля 2015 года Президентом Федеративной Республики Бразилия Дилмой Руссефф был подписан декрет №8.494, который обнародовал денонсацию Договора между ФРБ и Украиной о долгосрочном сотрудничестве по использованию ракеты-носителя «Циклон-4» на пусковом центре Алкантара, подписанного сторонами в г. Бразилиа 21 октября 2003 года.

В интервью агентству «Спейс-Информ» первый вице-президент Аэрокосмического общества Украины Э.И.Кузнецов, который в 1995-2010 гг. был заместителем Генерального директора Национального космического агентства Украины, сообщил следующее: «После двухлетнего периода «туманных» обещаний и неискренних переговоров бразильская сторона объявила о своем решении, которое приняла значительно раньше... У нас с Бразилией «брак» не сложился. Бразилия оказалась не готовой к высоким отношениям...

Для реализации этого проекта были объединены усилия многих предприятий космической и смежных отраслей промышленности Украины. В результате мы получили новую современную ракету-носитель, создали новую цифровую систему управления для нее. Разработана и испытана в космическом полете на ракете-носителе «Днепр» уникальная бортовая система навигации на базе лазерных гироскопов, создана система многократного включения ракетных двигателей 3-й ступени ракеты-носителя для коррекции орбиты, отработана отечественная технология построения обтекателя. Мы не имели опыта строительства наземных стартовых комплексов, а отказ Российской Федерации от участия в его проектировании и строительстве вынудил нас решать этот вопрос самостоятельно, причем, в рекордно короткие сроки... Пока будет работать ликвидационная комиссия, происходить суды и раздел имущества, наши усилия следует направить на поиск более надежных партнеров, а также нового места для размещения стартового комплекса для РН «Циклон-4»...».

Крайне отрицательно оценил решение о денонсации украинско-бразильского договора экс-министр науки и технологий Бразилии Роберту Амарал, стоявший у истоков этого соглашения. В своей статье в бразильском издании «Карта Капитал» от 6 августа 2015 года он написал: «Проект Alcântara Cyclone Space (ACS), намечавший путь в закрытый клуб космических стран, закрыл свои двери после денонсации бразильской стороной межгосударственного договора, подписанного с Украиной в 2003 году... Реализация проекта столкнулась и с внутренними препятствиями внутри Бразилии. В частности, проволочка с оформлением необходимой лицензии Бразильского института окружающей среды парализовала проект на 14 месяцев. К тому же, Бразильский институт колонизации и аграрной реформы провозгласил 68% площади муниципалитета Алкантара территорией населения «киломболас», после чего площадку для строительства пускового центра пришлось брать на условиях аренды после длительных переговоров. В результате, строительные работы начались только в октябре 2010 года и были прерваны в марте 2013-го, так и не возобновившись в последующие годы... Против этого проекта существовало мощное сопротивление внешних сил, прежде всего со стороны США, которые, выступая против бразильской космической программы, целенаправленно запретили запуски с Алкантары любых спутников, содержащих компоненты американского производства. Боролась против этого проекта и Россия, которая, в дополнение к открытым конфликтам с Украиной, претендует продавать Бразилии свою ракету-носитель...»

Украинско-бразильский проект предусматривал создание в Украине нового космического носителя «Циклон-4» и строительство для его пусков наземного комплекса на космодроме Алкантара в Бразилии. За прошедшие более чем десять лет с момента подписания договора с Бразилией, в Украине за кредитные средства была создана новая ракета-носитель «Циклон-4», а также построен в Днепропетровске заводской комплекс «Сухой старт» для испытаний ракет-носителей «Циклон-4» перед их отправкой в Бразилию. Активные работы по сооружению наземного комплекса «Циклон-4» на пусковом центре Алкантара начались только в 2011 году и велись весь 2012 год. С марта 2013 года, в результате прекращения финансирования со стороны Бразилии, строительные работы на наземном комплексе "Циклон-4" были остановлены и с тех пор не возобновлялись. В 2012-2014 гг. Украина отправила в Бразилию морским путем три партии технологического оборудования наземного комплекса, созданного собственными силами. Сами ракеты-носители «Циклон-4» в Бразилию не отправлялись.

Согласно условиям украинско-бразильского Договора, его денонсация вступит силу через один год с даты заявления одной из сторон, т.е. в июле 2016 года.

А.Ж."


Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Бразилия денонсировала межгосударственный договор с Украиной по проекту «Циклон-4»


"Электронику" для спутников будет проверять единый центр 14 Августа 2015

Научный центр сертификации элементов и оборудования станет головным предприятием по проведению испытаний электронно-компонентной базы для всех предприятий корпорации "Российские космические системы", говорится в сообщении, опубликованном на сайте РКС.

"В ближайшее время НЦ СЭО планирует взять на себя проведение испытаний электронно-компонентной базы для всех организаций интегрированной структуры РКС. Центр уже располагает необходимым для этого оборудованием и профессиональными специалистами", - приводятся в сообщении слова начальника Центра Александра Сашова.

Согласно сообщению, Центр способен проверять практически все виды электронно-компонентной базы. Пропускная способность Центра составляет 1,5 млн изделий в год.

В сообщении говорится, что поступившая в центр электроника проходят входной контроль, включающий проверку внешнего вида, документации и измерение электрических параметров. Затем начинаются отбраковочные испытания на специализированной аппаратуре.

При этом еще на этапе входного контроля специалисты Центра способны на глаз определить контрафактную продукцию, "настолько наметан у них глаз", подчеркивается в сообщении.'

http://vestnik-glonass.ru/news/tech/...edinyy-tsentr/

----------


## Avia M

18 августа. Первый российский перспективный космический комплекс «Обзор-Р» дистанционного зондирования Земли будет представлен на международном авиакосмическом салоне МАКС-2015 в масштабе 1:10...
Презентация макета российского спутника зондирования Земли запланирована на МАКС - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. ПЕРВОЕ ЗАСЕДАНИЕ НАБЛЮДАТЕЛЬНОГО СОВЕТА ГОСКОРПОРАЦИИ  18.08.2015 17:08

18 августа 2015 года состоялось первое заседание Наблюдательного совета Государственной корпорации (ГК) по космической деятельности «РОСКОСМОС».

Члены Наблюдательного совета рассмотрели первоочередные вопросы организации и формирования ГК «РОСКОСМОС» и в частности, утвердили регламент и план работы Наблюдательного совета на период 2015 – январь 2016.

Наблюдательный совет уполномочил своего Председателя, заместителя Председателя Правительства РФ Д.О.РОГОЗИНА подписать от имени ГК трудовой договор с генеральным директором И.А.КОМАРОВЫМ.

Наблюдательный совет поручил И.А.КОМАРОВУ в ближайшее время представить отчет об экономическом состоянии и эффективности работы ведущих предприятий отрасли с конкретными предложениями об их финансовом оздоровлении.

Кроме того, члены Наблюдательного совета решили рассмотреть до конца сентября текущего года основные приоритеты ракетно-космической отрасли России, включая предложения по лунной программе, по созданию ракеты-носителя сверхтяжелого класса и перспективной орбитальной группировке дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ).

Согласованные в рамках работы Наблюдательного совета предложения о дальнейшем развитии российской космонавтики будут доложены Президенту РФ и Правительству РФ и станут основой Федеральной космической программы на 2016 – 2025 гг.

Члены Наблюдательного совета одобрили представленные Генеральным директором ГК «РОСКОСМОС» общие подходы к формированию структуры центрального аппарата ГК и утвердили В.В.КОВАЛЕВА, заместителя генерального директора ОРКК, в должности секретаря Наблюдательного совета.

Для дальнейшего утверждения структуры Наблюдательный совет рекомендовал И.А.КОМАРОВУ представить членам Наблюдательного совета перечень функциональных обязанностей членов Правления ГК и предложения по созданию в рамках ГК интегрированных организаций – профильных холдингов ракетно-космической промышленности России.

 С учетом большого объема предстоящей работы решено проводить заседания Наблюдательно совета ГК РОСКОСМОС ежемесячно, а при необходимости и чаще.

Завтра Председатель Наблюдательного совета Д.О.РОГОЗИН и Генеральный директор ГК «РОСКОСМОС» И.А.КОМАРОВ вылетают на космодром ВОСТОЧНЫЙ для проведения очередной инспекции хода строительства космодрома и оценки строительной готовности объектов «пускового минимума», работу по которым ведет Спецстрой России.


НАБЛЮДАТЕЛЬНЫЙ СОВЕТ ГК «РОСКОСМОС»:


Председатель Наблюдательного совета:

РОГОЗИН Д.О. – заместитель Председателя Правительства РФ


Члены Наблюдательного совета:

БЕЛОУСОВ А.Р. – помощник Президента РФ

БРЫЧЕВА Л.И. – помощник Президента РФ – начальник Государственно-правового управления Президента РФ

ГОЛОВКО А.В. – командующий космическими войсками – заместитель главнокомандующего Воздушно-космическими силами

ГОРНИН Л.В. – заместитель Министра финансов РФ

ГРИГОРЬЕВ А.И. – генеральный директор Фонда перспективных исследований

ДМИТРИЕВ В.А. – председатель ГК Внешэкономбанк

ЕЛИН Е.И. – заместитель Министра экономического развития РФ

КИРИЕНКО С.В. – генеральный директор ГК «РОСТАТОМ»

КОМАРОВ И.А. – генеральный директор ГК «РОСКОСМОС»

ЧЕМЕЗОВ С.В. – генеральный директор ГК «РОСТЕХ»

Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

----------


## OKA

"Япония успешно запустила корабль "Конотори" к МКС Космос  19 августа, 15:04 UTC+3

Пуск ракеты-носителя H2-B был успешно осуществлен с космодрома Танэгасима на юге страны

ТОКИО, 19 августа. /Корр. ТАСС Игорь Беляев/. В Японии 19 августа благополучно прошел запуск беспилотного космического корабля "Конотори" ("Аист") к Международной космической станции (МКС). По данным японского агентства аэрокосмических исследований (ДЖАКСА, JAXA), никаких внештатных ситуаций зафиксировано не было.

Пуск ракеты-носителя H2-B был успешно осуществлен с космодрома Танэгасима на юге страны в 20:50 по местному времени (14:50 мск). Изначально он был запланирован на 16 августа, но дважды переносился из-за неблагоприятных погодных условий.

За происходящим в прямом эфире следил японский астронавт Кимия Юи, находящийся сейчас на МКС. "Я очень волнуюсь и переживаю за успех запуска", - отметил он в опубликованном JAXA непосредственно перед стартом видеообращении.

Новый корабль "Конотори" был представлен в середине июля и получил пятый порядковый номер. Его длина достигает около 10 метров, диаметр - 4 метра. Он способен доставлять на МКС 5,5 тонны грузов, в том числе крупногабаритных. Ранее четыре таких аппарата уже были отправлены в космос, и все они успешно выполнили свою миссию.

"Конотори" - корабль одноразового использования. Он доставляет необходимые припасы на станцию и забирает оттуда мусор, а на обратном пути сгорает в плотных слоях атмосферы."

ТАСС: Космос - Япония успешно запустила корабль "Конотори" к МКС


"МОСКВА, 20 августа. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос решил вернуться к идее использования многоразовых носителей для выведения спутников на орбиту. В проекте Федеральной космической программы на 2016-2025 годы (ФКП-2025) предусмотрено создание "космического ракетного комплекса с многоразовой ракетой-носителем легкого класса на космодроме Восточный". Как пишут 20 августа "Известия", речь идет о создании перспективной ракеты, включающей крылатую первую ступень, которая после отделения от одноразовой второй ступени совершает возврат в район старта.

Опытно-конструкторская работа под шифром ЛЭК-ВРБ будет финансироваться с 2021 года, с 2019-го планируется начать разработку технического задания. До 2025 года на создание многоразовой первой ступени предполагается потратить 12,5 млрд рублей. Авторы программы отмечают, что эти деньги планируется направить на изготовление первого образца возвращаемой ступени, а стартовая инфраструктура для него будет строиться за счет средств, выделяемых ФЦП "Развитие российских космодромов на период 2016-2025 годов". В рамках ФКП-2025 предполагается начать наземную экспериментальную отработку изделия. Соответственно первый полет и возвращение ступени планируется на срок действия уже следующей космической программы.

"Космический ракетный комплекс с ракетой-носителем легкого класса с многоразовой возвращаемой первой ступенью, обеспечивающей выведение на низкие орбиты полезной нагрузки массой до 1 т, создается с учетом эскизного проекта, разработанного в рамках ОКР "МРКС-1" до 2016 года", - отмечается в тексте проекта ФКП-2025. МРКС-1 - многоразовая ракетно-космическая система первого этапа. Сама идея создания транспортной системы наподобие МРКС была сформулирована конструкторами Центра Хруничева в 2001 году, в 2011-м Роскосмос решил заказать эскизное проектирование такой системы, выделив на проект 250 млн рублей.

В 2013 году в Центральном аэрогидродинамическом институте имени Жуковского (ЦАГИ) по заказу "Хруничева" проводились исследования посадочных характеристик возвращаемого крылатого блока МРКС, выполненного в виде макета. Пресс-службой ЦАГИ тогда был опубликован облик аэродинамического макета, проходившего испытания. Многим он напомнил знаменитые космические челноки Space Shuttle и "Буран".

Первая ступень ракеты - самая дорогая в производстве: на ней стоят маршевые двигатели, определяющие возможности ракеты. Стоимость двигателей, установленных на первой ступени, составляет от $10 до $70 млн в зависимости от конкретного изделия."

ТАСС: Космос - СМИ: Роскосмос планирует создать многоразовую ракету-носитель


"НПО ИМ.С.А.ЛАВОЧКИНА НА МАКС-2015 ВПЕРВЫЕ ПРЕДСТАВИТ ПОЛНОМАСШТАБНЫЕ МАКЕТЫ ЛУНА-ГЛОБ И ФРЕГАТ-СБ 20.08.2015 14:36

НПО им.С.А.Лавочкина на авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС-2015 впервые представит специалистам и широкой публике полномасштабные макеты разгонного блока ФРЕГАТ-СБ, космического аппарата ЛУНА-ГЛОБ и малого космического аппарата МКА-ФКИ ПН №2 (РЭЛЕК). Кроме того, посетители МАКС-2015 увидят выставочные макеты космических астрофизических обсерваторий СПЕКТР-РГ (в масштабе 1:5), СПЕКТР-УФ (в масштабе 1:10), а также уникального радиотелескопа СПЕКТР-Р (в масштабе 1:10).
В этом году НПО им.С.А.Лавочкина представит свою экспозицию на объединенном стенде РОСКОСМОСА в павильоне D1.
Делегацию предприятия возглавит исполняющий обязанности генерального директора Сергей Антонович ЛЕМЕШЕВСКИЙ. В рамках деловой программы, которая продлится с 25 по 27 августа, руководство предприятия проведет ряд встреч с зарубежными партнерами.
НПО им. С.А.Лавочкина - постоянный участник международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС, который традиционно проводится в подмосковном Жуковском.
НПО им. С.А. Лавочкина – головная организация космической отрасли по разработке, проектированию, изготовлению и использованию автоматических космических комплексов для изучения космического пространства и исследования планет Солнечной системы.
Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

----------


## OKA

"Кассини" в последний раз сфотографировала спутник Сатурна  Джонатан Эймос Корреспондент Би-би-си по вопросам науки    21 августа 2015

Космическая станция "Кассини" отправила на Землю последний снимок спутника Сатурна - Дионы. Миссия космической станции завершается в 2017 году, сообщает НАСА.

Аппарат пролетел в 500 км от испещренной кратерами поверхности спутника. За 11 лет нахождения на орбите планеты это было пятое сближение с Дионой.

"Кассини" проводит серию последних работ своей космической программы, перед тем как в 2017 году разрушиться, войдя в атмосферу Сатурна.

"Кассини" передала очередную порцию несметных богатств. Это очень волнительно, видеть эти фотографии поверхности Дионы и осознавать, что этот далекий мир мы не увидим еще очень долго", - говорит руководитель группы визуализации Кэролин Порко.

Порко назвала сближение с Дионой "началом долгого прощания".

Ближе всего станция подлетала к спутнику Сатурна на расстояние ста километров в декабре 2011 года.

Диаметр спутника —1122 километров, для сравнения диаметр Луны равен 3475 км.

Поверхность Дионы состоит изо льда и каменных пород во внутренних слоях. В атмосфере спутника были обнаружены ионы кислорода.

Микробы с Земли

В следующем году "Кассини" выйдет на более высокую орбиту, пройдя через кольца Сатурна.

В 2017 году, когда исчерпается запас топлива, станция будет направлена в атмосферу Сатурна. Во время снижения аппарат сильно нагреется, начнет плавиться и в итоге разрушится от сильного давления.

Руководители миссии решили завершить ее подобным образом, чтобы обломки станции не попали в будущем на другие спутники Сатурна - Энцелад и Титан.

Ученые не исключают вероятности существования жизни на этих спутниках, и они не хотели бы допустить попадания на них микробов с Земли, как бы фантастически ни звучала эта версия.

В ближайшие месяцы "Кассини" совершит пролет рядом с Энцеладом.

В следующем году с Юпитером сблизится космическая станция "Юнона", а в 2030-х годах туда отправится космическая станция JUICE европейского космического агентства."

"Кассини" в последний раз сфотографировала спутник Сатурна - BBC Русская служба

Познавательное видео от насовцев :

----------


## FLOGGER

Отличное видео, впечатляющее! Спасибо.

----------


## OKA

> Отличное видео, впечатляющее! Спасибо.


" Отправь свое имя на Марс



Весной следующего года NASA отправит к Марсу аппарат InSight, основной целью которого будет изучение геологической структуры красной планеты. Помимо приборов, на борту аппарата будет также установлен небольшой чип на который будут записаны имена всех тех, кто хочет немного прикоснуться к красной планете.

Чтобы отправить свое имя на Марс  нужно лишь пройти по этой ссылке : 

Send Your Name to Mars: Insight  и вбить в форму свое имя, страну и e-mail. 

Прием имен будет осуществляться до 8 сентября 2015 года. 

Предыдущий раз NASA проводило подобную акцию в декабре 2014 года во время первого тестового полета космического корабля «Орион» - тогда свои имена для полета прислали 1.38 миллиона человеk"

kiri2ll: Отправь свое имя на Марс

Познавательно : http://geektimes.ru/post/260706/ 

Для любителей насовских акций, например))

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. КОНКУРС НА ЛУЧШЕЕ НАЗВАНИЕ НОВОГО КОСМИЧЕСКОГО КОРАБЛЯ 27.08.2015 11:33

Ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" объявляет творческий конкурс на лучшее название пилотируемого транспортного корабля (ПТК) нового поколения, который планируется использовать для полетов к Луне.

Сроки проведения конкурса: с 30 августа по 2 ноября 2015 года. Его результаты будут объявлены 15 января 2016 года. Победитель будет определен по итогам общественного голосования и работы жюри. Главным призом станет поездка на Байконур с возможностью присутствовать при запуске транспортного пилотируемого корабля "Союз" весной 2016 года.

Председатель жюри конкурса - генеральный директор Госкорпорации "РОСКОСМОС" Игорь КОМАРОВ."

Дополнительная информация и условия участия в конкурсе размещены на официальном сайте РКК "ЭНЕРГИЯ" (Творческий конкурс на название ПТК НП).

Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|


"РОСКОСМОС: РН «ПРОТОН-М» С КА "INMARSAT-5F3" УСПЕШНО СТАРТОВАЛА С КОСМОДРОМА БАЙКОНУР  28.08.2015 14:38

28 августа в 14.44 по московскому времени со стартового комплекса площадки 200 космодрома Байконур стартовые расчеты предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли России осуществили успешный пуск ракеты-носителя «ПРОТОН-М» с разгонным блоком «БРИЗ-М» и телекоммуникационным космическим аппаратом Inmarsat-5F3.
После штатного отделения от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя орбитальный блок в составе разгонного блока «БРИЗ-М» и космического аппарата Inmarsat-5F3 продолжает автономный полет.
Дальнейшее выведение на целевую орбиту осуществляется «разгонником» «Бриз-М» по схеме перелета РБ с пятью включениями маршевого двигателя. Общая продолжительность выведения от момента старта ракеты-носителя до отделения космического аппарата составит 15 часов 31 минуту, отделение космического аппарата «Инмарсат-5Ф3» намечено на 06:15 по московскому времени 29 августа 2015 года.
РН «ПРОТОН» и разгонный блок «БРИЗ-М» разработаны и серийно производятся ФГУП «ГКНПЦ им. М.В.Хруничева». Модернизированный «ПРОТОН-М», оснащенный разгонным блоком «БРИЗ-М», способен доставлять на геопереходную орбиту полезную нагрузку массой свыше 6 т.

Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|




"МОСКВА, 28 авг – РИА Новости. В эту субботу наступит так называемое суперлуние — над ночной Москвой и другими городами России взойдет необычно крупная Луна, чьи видимые размеры будут больше нормы на 10% благодаря максимальному сближению Земли с ее естественным спутником, передает астрономический сервис EarthSky.

Суперлуние –  это астрономическое явление, когда полнолуние совпадает с моментом наибольшего сближения Луны и Земли и спутник кажется на 14 процентов больше и на 30 процентов ярче, чем обычно.

Луна в момент суперлуния напоминает огромный пылающий шар, поскольку проходит ближайшую к Земле точку своей орбиты – перигей. В перигее спутник Земли находится к планете примерно на 50 тысяч километров ближе, чем когда он проходит наиболее удаленную точку – апогей. Подобные колебания в расстоянии между Луной и Землей связаны с тем, что орбита спутника нашей планеты имеет эллиптическую форму.

Данное суперлуние станет первым за текущий год  — предыдущее подобное событие произошло в сентябре 2014 года, а два следующих восхода необычно большой Луны произойдут 28 сентября и 27 октября. Сентябрьская "Суперлуна", по расчетам астрономов, будет самой крупной из этой тройки и вдобавок к этому она будет относиться к числу так называемых кровавых лун, когда тень Земли закроет собой диск ее спутницы и окрасит его в красный цвет."


На этих выходных жители Москвы увидят "Суперлуну" | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 29 августа. /ТАСС/. Британский спутник связи Inmarsat-5F3, запущенный днем 28 августа с помощью ракеты-носителя "Протон-М", отделился от разгонного блока "Бриз-М" и вышел на расчетную орбиту, сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе Роскосмоса.

"Отделение космического аппарата от разгонного блока прошло штатно", - сказали в пресс-службе.
ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос: британский спутник связи Inmarsat-5F3 выведен на орбиту

----------


## OKA

> ..."Отделение космического аппарата от разгонного блока прошло штатно", - сказали в пресс-службе....


"И ето главное"))


"Глава NASA Чарльз Болден недоволен тем, что американские астронавты вынуждены летать на Международную космическую станцию на российских космических кораблях «Союз». Продление соответствующего контракта с Роскосмосом обойдется США в $490 млн. 29.08.2015, 10:04

Глава NASA Чарльз Болден написал об этом в своей статье для журнала Wired под названием «Конгресс, не заставляй нас «летать на попутках»с Россией. С любовью. НАСА».

Ранее Болден написал письмо конгрессу, в котором просил выделить эти $490 млн, чтобы оплатить «шесть мест в космическом корабле «Союз» до 2017 года. Он обвинил конгресс в неадекватном финансировании программы частных космических перелетов.

«Космические перелёты — это сложно, но выбор прост: либо мы инвестируем в себя, в наш бизнес, наши навыки, наших людей, либо вместо этого шлём доллары наших налогоплательщиков России», — пишет он в статье."

Оригинал новости RT на русском:

http://russian.rt.com/article/111897  Поподробнее здесь:

http://russian.rt.com/inotv/2015-08-...siruet-Rossiyu

И чтоб мимо Марса не промахнулись на своих вундершатлах. Долларов необеспеченных ещё поднапечатали, и побольше цветных красивых фильмов про высадки засняли заранее))

----------


## Avia M

"Американены" переживают, а вдруг санкции... 
Так что, импортозамещение во главу угла!

----------


## FLOGGER

> И чтоб мимо Марса не промахнулись на своих вундершатлах. Долларов необеспеченных ещё поднапечатали, и побольше цветных красивых фильмов про высадки засняли заранее))


Да они-то, как раз, не промахнулись. И мимо Плутона и Сатурна не промахнулись. И от долларов необеспеченных ещё никто не отказался. Ну, а про фильмы - это просто бред.

----------


## OKA

"ЖУКОВСКИЙ /Московская область/, 28 августа. /ТАСС/. Европейское космическое агентство (ЕКА) намерено принять участие в российской миссии к спутнику Марса Фобосу, соответствующие переговоры прошли в рамках авиасалона МАКС-2015. Об этом сообщил журналистам глава представительства ЕКА в России Рене Пишель.

"В ходе авиасалона МАКС-2015 мы провели встречу с НПО им. Лавочкина, в ходе которой обсудили возможность современной миссии к Фобосу. Пока никакой конкретики нет, обсуждается сама возможность участия", - сказал Пишель.

Он подчеркнул, что такая миссия может состояться только после реализации совместного проекта "ЭкзоМарс", предполагающего отправку к Марсу космических аппаратов в 2016 и 2018 годах.

Кроме того, представитель ЕКА подтвердил намерение агентства участвовать в российских лунных проектах. "Есть выражение намерений с нашей стороны, что мы хотим лететь. Мы хотим участвовать в следующих российских миссиях. Наша цель - доставка грунта с Луны", - сказал Пишель.

Ранее глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров рассказал журналистам, что с ЕКА был предварительно согласован график лунных миссий. По его словам, аппарат "Луна-Глоб" будет запущен в конце 2018 - начале 2019 года, "Луна-Ресурс" с орбитальным аппаратом - в 2020 году. Кроме того, в рамках российской лунной программы планируется отправка посадочных "Луна-Ресурс-1 ПА" и "Луна- Ресурс-2" ("Луна-Грунт"). По словам Комарова, сроки последней миссии пока прорабатываются.

Российская экспедиция к Фобосу разрабатывается в рамках проекта "Бумеранг". В случае реализации этого проекта Россия отправит к спутнику Марса уже второй аппарат - первый, "Фобос-Грунт", был потерян в 2011 году."

ТАСС: Космос - Европейское космическое агентство может принять участие в новой российской миссии к Фобосу


"МОСКВА, 29 августа. /ТАСС/. Специалисты NASA выбрали объект в поясе Койпера, который после окончательного утверждения станет новой целью космического аппарата New Horizons ("Новые горизонты"). Об этом говорится в пресс-релизе, опубликованном в пятницу на сайте Лаборатории прикладной физики университета Джонса Хопкинса в Балтиморе (США).

В качестве новой цели для космического аппарата специалисты, задействованные в проекте New Horizons, предложили объект пояса Койпера - 2014 MU69, его размер около 45 километров в поперечнике. Считается, что такие небесные тела служат "строительными блоками" для более крупных объектов, таких как Плутон.

Пояс Койпера - это неисследованная космическими аппаратами область за орбитой Нептуна, населенная малыми небесными телами. Они находятся так далеко от Солнца, что оно почти не нагревает их. Благодаря этому объекты пояса Койпера представляют собой сохранившееся в неизменном виде вещество, оставшееся после формирования Солнечной системы 4,6 миллиарда лет назад.

2014 MU69 и еще пять объектов пояса Койпера, находящихся на пути New Horizons, были открыты телескопом "Хаббл" в 2014 году. Из них специалисты выбрали 2014 MU69 как наиболее экономичную с точки зрения расхода топлива цель.

Новая цель космического аппарата будет окончательно принята после утверждения ее независимыми экспертами. Однако уже сейчас специалисты проекта New Horizons планируют серию маневров космического аппарата в октябре-ноябре этого года, чтобы направить его к 2014 MU69. Планируется, что своей новой цели New Horizons достигнет 1 января 2019 года.

New Horizons был запущен к Плутону в 2006 году. 14 июля 2015 года он достиг цели, пройдя на рекордно маленьком расстоянии от карликовой планеты - 12,5 тыс. километров. Теперь космический аппарат передает на Землю данные, полученные в результате сближения с Плутоном, и продолжает полет."

ТАСС: Космос - Специалисты NASA выбрали новую цель для космического аппарата New Horizons






> Да они-то, как раз, не промахнулись...


Читаем внимательно : http://russian.rt.com/inotv/2015-08-...siruet-Rossiyu

Ключевое слово "вундершаттлы")) Например речь про эти частные замуты с неотработанными движками и системами спасения : Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса





> И мимо Плутона и Сатурна не промахнулись...


Не промахнулся и Роскосмос бы, в зеркальной ситуации , когда штаты войну в бывших мексиканских штатах с НВФ мексиканцев вели, потеряв Аляску и имея враждебную канадщину на границе и недружественный Евросоюз с доминирующей мировой валютой)) И экспортно настроенным правительством и конгрессом , усиленно вывозящими ресурсы для процветания ЕС, РФ и Китая,  и капиталы в район Лазурного Сочинского побережья)) И т.д.))

А так да, в т.ч. по причине несправности разг.блоков. и левых эл.компонентов отправляли на орбиту "бешеные гантели" и пополняли Тихоокеанскую подводную группировку КА))




> И от долларов необеспеченных ещё никто не отказался. Ну, а про фильмы - это просто бред.


Ну про баксы "не всё так однозначно"))

А про фильмы- только идиот не заметил сколько бабла вломили и как рекламировали "гравитации" , "интерстеллары" и пр. "марсианинов" за крайнии неск. лет.
Усиленная пропаганда и искусственное раздувание темы "отправки в космос дальний" . Причём упор в них делается, в отличии от разных "старварзов" и пр., именно на практическо-бытовые моменты. Как-то : надёжность техники, психологический климат, биологические моменты (воздух-еда-вода-работа-отдых). Никаких "зел.человечков"))
Ну и втянуть в очередную космическую гонку за рекордами конкурентов по космосу -святое дело))

Так что с "бредом" кое-кто погорячился)) Ну а если просто поругаться, так милости просим в Л.С. Непременно скажу пару добрых слов по адресу и без))

А пока ждём кина  и смотрим трэйлер :




Кста, как-то раз заслуженный космонавт Г.Гречко заметил по ТВ пролунные десанты амеров , типо "быть-то они там были, но кое-что на Земле подсняли" )) Для истории , так скать))


"ВАШИНГТОН, 29 августа. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Научный эксперимент длиною в год по имитации условий полета на Марс начался в пятницу в американском штате Гавайи.

Как сообщили его организаторы, в течение 365 дней шестеро добровольцев из США, Франции и Германии будут жить в полной изоляции от внешнего мира в специальном комплексе на склоне спящего вулкана Мауна-Лоа, отдаленно напоминающего пейзаж Красной планеты.

В международную команду молодых ученых, отобранных по конкурсу для участия в этом проекте, вошли трое мужчин и три женщины.

Командиром экипажа стала американка Кармел Джонсон, занимающаяся проблемами почвоведения и экологии в штате Монтана. Вместе с ней в эксперименте участвуют физик, инженер, биолог, врач и архитектор, мечтающий спроектировать постоянный жилой комплекс на Марсе.

Специалисты из NASA и Гавайского университета рассчитывают, что эксперимент поможет подготовить первый полет человека на Марс, который космическое ведомство США надеется осуществить в 2030-е годы. Э

ксперты планируют изучить медицинские и психологические проблемы, с которыми может столкнуться экипаж корабля, отправляющийся в долгое путешествие в дальний космос. В этих целях участникам эксперимента на Гавайях предстоит осуществить достаточно сложную программу научных исследований, находясь под постоянным наблюдением. Ученые будут следить за участниками эксперимента с помощью телекамер, установленных внутри комплекса, и различных датчиков, закрепленных на их теле.

Двухэтажное здание, которое в течение года будет их постоянным жилищем, находится на высоте 2,6 километров над уровнем моря. Оно имеет форму купола высотой 7 метров, а его диаметр составляет 12 метров. На первом этаже расположена научная лаборатория и подсобные помещения, на втором - маленькие спальные комнаты.

Выходить наружу шестеро участников программы смогут примерно раз в неделю только в космических скафандрах, а питаться им предстоит исключительно "космической" - замороженной, сублимированной и консервированной - пищей. Кроме того, они будут вынуждены крайне экономно расходовать воду и получат лишь ограниченный доступ к интернету.

Начиная с 2013 года это будет уже четвертая команда добровольцев, обрекающая себя на заточение в автономном комплексе на Гавайях.

Шесть девушек изолируют от мира на неделю в эксперименте "Луна-2015"

Первые две группы жили там по четыре месяца, третья - продержалась в два раза дольше. "С каждым разом мы все лучше понимаем, с какими рисками связано длительное космическое путешествие", - заявила научный руководитель проекта Ким Бинстед. NASA уже затратило на эту программу $1,2 млн и в следующем финансовом году намерено израсходовать еще миллион.

Самым длительным из всех подобных экспериментов по имитации полета на Красную планету считается "Марс-500", проводившийся в России в 2010-2011 годах.

Шестеро добровольцев из России, Франции, Италии и Китая находились в полной изоляции 520 суток - столько займет предполагаемый полет на Марс и обратно. Проект был осуществлен в Институте медико-биологических проблем РАН при участии Европейского космического агентства."

http://tass.ru/nauka/2219951

Неугомонные)) С Грецией, Ближним Востоком, болезнями, бандитами  и мигрантами сначала б разобрались у себя. А то и лететь никуда, никому и незачем будет)) 



"Рогозин: Надо разобраться, зачем нам лететь на Луну и Марс. Амбиции полезны, но сейчас надо деньги экономить. "

https://twitter.com/dimsmirnov175/st...223232/photo/1

Трудно не согласиться с таким мнением.

А с длительным нахождением людей в замкнутых пространствах под землёй, водой , на поверхности и над ней какой-никакой опыт у цивилизации имеется, однако)) 

Да и есть что вспомнить из недалёкого и уважаемого  прошлого :



"Советская операция по спасению мертвой космической станции"

http://engineering-ru.livejournal.com/361161.html

----------


## Avia M

31 августа. Бюджет Федеральной космической программы на 2016–2025 годы (ФКП-2025) будет ощутимо сокращен в сравнении с ее проектом, который сейчас рассматривается в министерствах. Как пояснил высокопоставленный собеседник в Роскосмосе, в сентябре в правительство будет вноситься уже сокращенный вариант, бюджет которого будет ниже обсуждаемых сегодня 2 трлн рублей. При этом наибольшему секвестру будут подвергнуты проекты 2016–2018 годов. Вероятнее всего «под нож» пойдут дорогостоящие перспективные программы по обеспечению пилотируемого полета на Луну...
http://www.aex.ru/news/2015/8/31/140322/

----------


## OKA

"2 сентября в 07:37 по московскому времени со стартового комплекса площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома Байконур стартовыми командами предприятий РОСКОСМОСА осуществлен юбилейный, 500-ый пуск ракеты-носителя с «Гагаринского старта» - к МКС стартовала ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Союз ТМА-18М».
Через 528 секунд полета пилотируемый корабль «Союз ТМА-18М» штатно отделился от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя на расчетной орбите.
Пилотируемый космический корабль «Союз ТМА-18М» будет сближаться с Международной космической станцией (МКС) по 2-х суточной схеме. Стыковка ТПК «Союз ТМА-18М» с МКС запланирована на 4 сентября в 10:42 по московскому времени.
Планируемая продолжительность полета космонавта Сергея ВОЛКОВА в составе экспедиций МКС-44, МКС-45 и МКС-46 - 188 суток. «Космическая командировка» астронавта Андреаса МОГЕНСЕНА и космонавта Айдына АИМБЕТОВА продлится 10 суток.
Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС: ПИЛОТИРУЕМЫЙ КОРАБЛЬ «СОЮЗ ТМА-18М» УСПЕШНО ПРИСТЫКОВАЛСЯ К МКС  04.09.2015 10:43

4 сентября в 10:39 по московскому времени успешно осуществлена стыковка транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз ТМА-18М» с Международной космической станцией (МКС).
ТПК «Союз ТМА-18М» причалил к малому исследовательскому модулю (МИМ2) «Поиск» российского сегмента (РС) МКС. Процесс сближения проводился в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов Центра управления полётами ФГУП ЦНИИмаш, экипажа «Союза» в составе командира корабля космонавта РОСКОСМОСА Сергея ВОЛКОВА, бортинженеров - Андреаса МОГЕНСЕНА (ЕКА) и Айдына АИМБЕТОВА (КАЗКОСМОС), а также командира МКС космонавта РОСКОСМОСА Геннадия ПАДАЛКИ.
После открытия переходных люков между кораблем и станцией на МКС начнет работу экипаж в составе 9 человек: командира Геннадия ПАДАЛКИ (РОСКОСМОС), бортинженеров, космонавтов РОСКОСМОСА Михаила КОРНИЕНКО, Олега КОНОНЕНКО, Сергея ВОЛКОВА, космонавта КАЗКОСМОСА Айдына АИМБЕТОВА, астронавтов НАСА Скотта КЕЛЛИ и Челла ЛИНДГРЕНА, а также астронавта ДжАКСА Кимии ЮИ и астронавта ЕКА Андреаса МОГЕНСЕНА.
В соответствии с программой полетов Международной космической станции 12 сентября планируется расстыковка корабля «Союз ТМА-16М» с экипажем в составе Геннадия ПАДАЛКИ, Андреаса МОГЕНСЕНА и Айдына АИМБЕТОВА.
Во время работы 45/46-й длительной экспедиции запланированы работы с транспортными грузовыми кораблями «Прогресс М-М» и «Прогресс МС», перестыковка корабля «Союз ТМА-17М» от модуля «Рассвет» к модулю «Звезда», перед прибытием экипажа «Союз ТМА-19М» 15 декабря; выход в открытый космос в феврале 2016 года (Сергей ВОЛКОВ и Юрий МАЛЕНЧЕНКО).
Кроме того, в план работ входит проведение 1075 сеансов по 63 экспериментам, а также поддержание работоспособности станции и дооснащение МКС оборудованием, доставленным грузовыми кораблями.

Пресс-служба Роскосмоса"

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

----------


## OKA

"РКК ЭНЕРГИЯ. БОЛЕЕ 3500 ВАРИАНТОВ НАЗВАНИЯ НОВОГО КОСМИЧЕСКОГО КОРАБЛЯ РОССИИ 10.09.2015 10:36

Конкурс на лучшее название нового российского пилотируемого транспортного корабля (ПТК) для полетов к Луне вызвал огромный интерес с момента его объявления – всего за 14 дней на сайт РКК ЭНЕРГИЯ поступило более 3500 вариантов.

«Самые активные – москвичи, питерцы и жители востока России от 25 до 40 лет. Много вариантов предлагают и наши соотечественники, живущие за рубежом. Есть отличные, интересные названия, но, думаю, самое лучшее еще впереди», - отметил представитель конкурсной комиссии, напомнив, что конкурс завершается 2 ноября.

Творческий конкурс на лучшее название нового российского пилотируемого транспортного корабля (ПТК) организован РКК ЭНЕРГИЯ при участии РОСКОСМОСА и ОРКК. Заявки принимаются с 30 августа по 2 ноября 2015 года. Результаты будут объявлены 15 января 2016 года.

Победителей определит жюри. Главный приз – поездка на Байконур с возможностью присутствовать при запуске транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз» к Международной космической станции весной 2016 года.

Дополнительная информация и условия участия в конкурсе размещены на официальном сайте РКК ЭНЕРГИЯ (РКК "Энергия" им. С.П. Королёва).

Российский пилотируемый транспортный корабль нового поколения (ПТК) разработки РКК ЭНЕРГИЯ предназначен для доставки людей и грузов к Луне и на орбитальные станции, находящиеся на околоземной орбите.

Корабль является многоразовым, для его создания применяются новейшие технологии, порой не имеющие аналогов в мировой космонавтике. В частности, возвращаемый аппарат ПТК будет выполнен из композиционных материалов, предусмотрен многоразовый стыковочный агрегат. Современное бортовое электронное оборудование позволит более эффективно решать задачи сближения и стыковки корабля, повысить безопасность экипажа на этапах выведения и спуска на Землю.

Численность экипажа ПТК составит до 4-х человек. В режиме автономного полета корабль сможет находиться до 30 суток, при полете в составе орбитальной станции - до 1 года. Общая масса корабля при полете к орбитальной станции будет равна 14,4 тонны (19 тонн при полете к Луне), масса возвращаемого аппарата - 9 тонн. Длина корабля - 6,1 метра. Номинальная перегрузка при спуске - 3 g. Для выведения корабля на орбиту планируется использовать ракету-носитель тяжелого класса "Ангара-А5В"."


ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

"Лучшее, конечно, впереди!" ))

Ну вот без Луны никак)) Коробочку бы самоходную, на китайских микросхемах с фото и видеокамерами хотя бы сначала забросили))

После и про облёт с людьми  в скафандрах на борту думать можно. Году так к 2030. А к тому времени или верблюд или падишах копытами того, 

к космосу))

----------


## OKA

"14 сент. 2015 г. Пуск ракеты-носителя «Протон-М»  RT на русском"




с 28 мин.




"Новый российский космический ядерный реактор будет готов в 2018 году Втр, 15/09/2015 - 02:09 | by Tehnoomsk



Несмотря на обилие сообщений в прессе о свертывании работ по российскому космическому ядерному реактору нового поколения, Росатом сообщил, что проект продолжается, а первый образец уникального транспортно-энергетического модуля на основе ядерной энергодвигательной установки мегаваттного класса будет готов уже через 3 года – в 2018 году.

Работы по теме идут с 2010 года, в них задействованы предприятия Росатома и Роскосмоса. В 2014-2015 годах, в связи с различными экономическими внешними факторами, далекие от создания ядерной силовой установки источники регулярно «вбрасывают» в СМИ сообщения о прекращении разработки одного из ключевых проектов нашей космонавтики первой четверти 21 века. В очередной раз представитель Росатома заместитель генерального директора госкорпорации — директор Блока по управлению инновациями Вячеслав Першуков - опровергает данную информацию, называя сроки «по графику, в 2018 году, выдать опытный образец ядерного реактора (для энергодвигательной установки) мегаваттного класса для космических проектов».

Конструктивно установка будет устроена следующим образом. Реактор вырабатывает тепло, которое с помощью турбины преобразуется в электроэнергию, которая, в свою очередь, используется ионными электрореактивными двигателями (в них реактивная тяга создается за счет ускоренного электрическим полем потока ионов). Новый ядерный энергоблок работает по замкнутому циклу, поэтому разработчики говорят, что радиоактивные вещества не попадут в окружающее пространство. Масса и габариты базовых элементов ядерной силовой установки должны обеспечивать их размещение в космических головных частях существующих российских РН Протон и Ангара.

На сегодня состояние работ по новой силовой установке вышло к началу сборки первого опытного образца, которым с 2016 года займется легендарный НИИ российской атомной государственной системы - АО "Ордена Ленина Научно-исследовательский и конструкторский институт энерготехники имени Доллежаля" (НИКИЭТ)."

http://www.tehnoomsk.ru/content/%D0%...BE%D0%B4%D1%83

----------


## OKA

Встретилось  : 

"Самый большой в мире самолет на сегодняшний день, сооружение которого ведется в одном из ангаров космопорта Mojave Air and Spaceport, расположенного в Калифорнии, впервые взлетит в воздух начале в 2016 года, совершая свой первый испытательный полет. Этот самолет, имеющий названиеStratolaunch Carrier, является детищем компании Stratolaunch Systems, основанной Полом Алленом (Paul Allen), одним из основателей компании Microsoft, и Бертом Рутэном (Burt Rutan), основателем компании Scaled Composites, которая разработала и изготовила космический корабль SpaceShipTwo для компании Virgin Galactic.

Размеры самолета Stratolaunch Carrier

    

Согласно имеющейся информации, строительство самолета Stratolaunch Carrier идет в полном соответствии я намеченными планами. Когда самолет будет полностью закончен, его размах крыльев составит 117 метров. Для сравнения, если его поставить в центре футбольного поля, то конец каждого из крыльев самолета выступит на 3.8 метра за пределы рамки ворот. Двигаться самолет будет за счет шести реактивных двигателей класса, устанавливаемого на авиалайнерах типа Boeing 747, расположенных симметрично по разные стороны от двух фюзеляжей этого самолета. Каждый из этих фюзеляжей будет иметь длину в 72 метра и опираться на землю при помощи шасси, в котором насчитывается по 12 колес, и передней стойки с двумя колесами.

Недавно телекомпания KGET 17 из Бейкерсфилда опубликовала видеосюжет, в котором демонстрируются кадры, снятые на месте строительства самолета Stratolaunch Carrier. На этих кадрах видны части одного из фюзеляжей самолета, по которым можно судить о его гигантских размерах. В настоящее время рабочие и инженеры компании, осуществляющие сборку самолета, соединили воедино более 90 тонн деталей и узлов конструкции. И кадры телекомпании KGET 17 являются первыми живыми кадрами, а не компьютерной анимацией, на которых видно элементы будущего гигантского самолета.

Проект компании Stratolaunch Systems был вдохновлен успехом компании Virgin Galactic, космический корабль которой под названием SpaceShipOne стал победителем конкурса Ansari X Prize в 2004 году, принеся своей компании приз в 10 миллионов долларов. Но область охвата проекта Stratolaunch немного более широка, нежели проекта компании Virgin Galactic, которая делает основной упор на область космического туризма. Самолет Stratolaunch Carrier будет действовать в качестве воздушной стартовой площадки, позволяя доставлять грузы и астронавтов в космическое пространство с меньшими затратами, нежели это делается при помощи традиционных ракет-носителей.

Самолет, поднявшись на высоту порядка 10 километров, запустит специализированную ракету-носитель на большой высоте, что позволит избежать существенных затрат топлива на запуск с поверхности Земли. Изначально планировалось, что система Stratolaunch будет способна запускать спутники, весом чуть более 6 тонн, выводя их на орбиту на высоту от 180 до 2000 километров от поверхности Земли. Однако, в последнее время руководство компании пересмотрела свои планы и в конструкцию самолета были внесены изменения, необходимые для запуска в космос космического корабля Dream Chaser.

В настоящее время для запуска спутников и для доставки на орбиту грузов планируется использование специализированной ракеты, разрабатываемой компанией Orbital ATK. Эта ракета будет иметь две ступени, первую - твердотопливную, и вторую - с двигателями RL-10. Однако, сейчас руководство компании Stratolaunch Systems рассматривает варианты использования ракет и других типов. "Мы всегда готовы использовать двигательные установки, которые будут иметь меньшую стоимость" - рассказывает Чак Бимес (Chuck Beames), президент компании Vulcan Aerospace, организованной Полом Алленом, - "Сейчас мы смотрим на ракету Orbital ATK, как на единственный выбор, но в будущем наша система сможет запускать ракеты нескольких различных типов".

"Наша система станет первой системой, способной оперативно запускать грузы и людей на низкую околоземную орбиту" - рассказывает Чак Бимес, - "Максимальное время от момента возникновения необходимости запуска до момента выхода на орбиту составит 24 часа. Это, совместно с относительно невысокой стоимостью запуска, сделает космическое пространство более доступным, что, в свою очередь, должно увеличить темпы его исследований и освоения". "

Самый большой в мире самолет впервые взлетит в 2016 году




http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/mi...-stratolaunch/

Видно полимерчики))  

Тоже оттуда жэж, может и боянисто : http://tehnowar.ru/5253-voennye-aerodromy-kryma.html

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. РАСШИРЕНИЕ СОТРУДНИЧЕСТВА С БРАЗИЛИЕЙ 15.09.2015 18:00

РОСКОСМОС и Бразильское космическое агентство намерены развивать сотрудничество в области навигации и ДЗЗ, в частности, по наземным станциям ГЛОНАСС в Бразилии, а также совместно осуществлять наблюдение за космическим мусором.

В ходе IX заседания Межправительственной российско-бразильской комиссии по торгово-экономическому и научно-техническому сотрудничеству, которая проходит в Москве, подведены итоги работы и определены перспективные направления сотрудничества.

Представители Бразилии положительно оценили работу двух наземных станций ГЛОНАСС на территории своей страны и выразили заинтересованность в увеличении их количества. В начале четвертого квартала 2015 года планируется начать установку третьей станции ГЛОНАСС в Бразилии.

Кроме того, стороны обсудили установку в Бразилии электронного комплекса обнаружения космического мусора производства АО «НПК «Системы прецизионного приборостроения», начало эксплуатации которого запланировано на I-II квартал 2016 года. Кроме того, стороны обсудили перспективы сотрудничества в области ДЗЗ в интересах стран БРИКС и исследования дальнего космоса."

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

----------


## OKA

"Частная американская компания Orbital Sciences сталкивается с серьезными трудностями в восстановлении способности доставлять грузы на Международную космическую станцию (МКС), говорится в докладе главного иснпектора Национального управления США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (НАСА) Пода Мартина.

В докладе говорится, что Orbital Sciences «сталкивается с существенным риском, пытаясь оправиться после взрыва при запуске в октябре прошлого года», передает ТАСС.

28 октября 2014 года сразу после старта с космодрома на острове Уоллопс, расположенном в Атлантическом океане у побережья штата Вирджиния, взорвалась ракета Antares, которая должна была вывести на орбиту корабль Cygnus с грузом для МКС.

Ракету и «грузовик» разработала Orbital Sciences.

После катастрофы Orbital Sciences заявляла, что в любом случае твердо намерена продолжить этот проект и выполнить контрактные обязательства перед НАСА по программе МКС. Более того, компания не скрывала намерения побороться за новый контракт с космическим ведомством США на доставку грузов на станцию в период до 2020 года.

Помимо Cygnus NASA использует для снабжения орбитального комплекса корабль Dragon, построенный американской частной компанией Space X. Оба этих корабля призваны снизить зависимость американцев от России в доставке грузов на МКС. Грузы на МКС доставляют также российские «Прогрессы» и европейские ATV."

 ВЗГЛЯД / Доклад: Orbital Sciences испытывает проблемы при возобновлении доставок грузов на МКС

----------


## OKA

"Транспортный грузовой корабль "Прогресс М-29М" доставлен в МИК КА  22.09.2015

  

Продолжается подготовка транспортного грузового космического корабля "Прогресс М-29М" к пуску по программе Международной космической станции.

Сегодня заправленный топливом и сжатыми газами корабль "Прогресс М-29М" доставлен в МИК КА для проведения заключительных операций подготовки. "

РКК "Энергия" - Новости

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. РН «СОЮЗ-2.1а» ПРИБЫЛА НА КОСМОДРОМ «ВОСТОЧНЫЙ»  24.09.2015 18:49

24 сентября 2015 года специалисты РОСКОСМОСА и космического центра «ВОСТОЧНЫЙ» ФГУП ЦЭНКИ встретили железнодорожный состав с блоками ракеты-носителя «СОЮЗ-2.1а». Эшелон прибыл на железнодорожный вокзал Углегорска.

РН «СОЮЗ-2.1а» эксплуатируется с 2004 года. Для запуска с космодрома «ВОСТОЧНЫЙ» ракета-носитель была доработана и модернизирована. На стартовом комплексе РН типа «СОЮЗ-2» космодрома «ВОСТОЧНЫЙ» предусмотрено использование мобильной башни обслуживания, которая обеспечивает доступ персонала ко всем системам ракеты-носителя, находящегося в вертикальном положении на стартовой системе космодрома. Соответственно на РН «СОЮЗ-2.1а» предусмотрены специальные пароотводы для отвода паров жидкого кислорода за пределы башни обслуживания. Также проведена модернизация бортовой вычислительной машины, которая стала более производительной и менее габаритной. Благодаря модернизации существенно снизились размеры бортовой кабельной сети системы управления. Новые химические источники тока, установленные на ракете, являются батареями постоянной готовности и не требуют зарядно-аккумуляторной станции. Ракета-носитель «СОЮЗ-2.1а» разработана и изготовлена в РКЦ «Прогресс».

«СОЮЗ-2.1а» с разгонным блоком «ВОЛГА» выведет на орбиту космические аппараты «ЛОМОНОСОВ» и «АИСТ». Они будут доставлять на Землю данные по научным экспериментам. Эти спутники разработаны в сотрудничестве со студентами. «ЛОМОНОСОВ» разработан в МГУ, «АИСТ» – в Самарском государственном аэрокосмическом университете.

Создание космодрома «ВОСТОЧНЫЙ» в Амурской области осуществляется в соответствии с Указом Президента РФ от 06.11.2007 и распоряжением Правительства РФ от 14.01.2009."

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

Видео : (Видео) На космодром Восточный доставлена ракета для первого старта. Видео

http://player.vgtrk.com/iframe/video...owZoomBtn=true

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС И ESA. СТАРТ МИССИИ EXOMARS-2016 ПЕРЕНЕСЕН НА МАРТ СЛЕДУЮЩЕГО ГОДА 25.09.2015 20:42

25 сентября 2015 года, в голландском городе Нордвайк состоялось заседание Управляющего Совета миссии ExoMars. Члены совета, специалисты РОСКОСМОСА и ESA приняли решение о переносе старта миссии ExoMars-2016 с января на март следующего года из-за необходимости замены оборудования на демонстрационном спускаемом аппарате ESA – Schiaparelli (Скиапарелли). Стартовое окно для запуска миссии - с 14 по 26 марта 2016 года.

Миссия ExoMars 2016 года предусматривает отправку к Красной планете орбитального модуля и демонстрационного десантного модуля Schiaparelli (Скиапарелли). Для запуска аппарата будет использована российская ракета «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М». Орбитальную платформу и демонстрационный модуль производит ESA. Орбитальный модуль при помощи в том числе и российского научного оборудования, разработанного в Институте космических исследований РАН, будет изучать малые газовые примеси атмосферы и распределение водяного льда в грунте Марса. Демонстрационный десантный модуль предназначен для отработки необходимых технологий входа в атмосферу, спуска, посадки и проведения научными приборами. Орбитальный модуль обеспечивает возможность ретрансляции данных для демонстрационного десантного модуля миссии 2016 года и десантного модуля и марсохода миссии 2018 года."

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС: ТРАНСПОРТНЫЙ ГРУЗОВОЙ КОРАБЛЬ «ПРОГРЕСС М-29М» В СОСТАВЕ МКС 02.10.2015 01:54

2 октября 2015 года в 01:52 мск транспортный грузовой корабль (ТГК) «Прогресс М-29М» пристыковался к агрегатному отсеку служебного модуля «Звезда» российского сегмента Международной космической станции.

Операции по автоматической стыковке проводились под контролем российских членов экипажа МКС и специалистов Центра управления полетами ФГУП «ЦНИИмаш».

Транспортный грузовой корабль «Прогресс М-29М» доставил на станцию 2369 кг различных грузов, в том числе 1549 кг «сухих» грузов, 350 кг топлива, 420 кг воды, 50 кг сжатого кислорода, а также расходные материалы к приборам для научных исследований, средства технического обслуживания и ремонта бортовых систем, оборудование для обеспечения выходов в открытый космос."

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. 4 ОКТЯБРЯ 1957 ГОДА - НАЧАЛО КОСМИЧЕСКОЙ ЭРЫ 04.10.2015 09:19

4 октября 1957 года был запущен первый искусственный спутник Земли. Эта дата теперь принадлежит не только России, но и всему миру. Именно с этой даты началась космическая эра.

Создание первого космического аппарата началось в ОКБ-1 в ноябре 1956 г. Спутник был разработан как очень простой аппарат с двумя радиомаяками для проведения траекторных измерений.

Ракета Р-7 № 8К71ПС, на которой был запущен первый искусственный спутник Земли, была значительно облегчена по сравнению со штатными ракетами: массивная головная часть заменена переходом под спутник, снята аппаратура системы радиоуправления и одна из систем телеметрии, упрощена автоматика выключения двигателей. Масса ракеты была уменьшена на 7 тонн.

4 октября 1957 года в 22 часа 28 минут 34 секунды по московскому времени (19 часов 28 минут 34 секунды по Гринвичу) был совершён успешный запуск РН Р-7. Через 295 секунд после старта первый спутник и центральный блок ракеты были выведены на эллиптическую орбиту высотой в апогее 947 км, в перигее 288 км. На 314,5 секунде после старта произошло отделение спутника, и он подал свой голос. «Бип! Бип!» – так звучали его позывные. На полигоне их ловили 2 минуты, потом спутник «ушёл» за горизонт. На первом витке его полёта прозвучало сообщение ТАСС: «…В результате большой напряжённой работы научно-исследовательских институтов и конструкторских бюро создан первый в мире искусственный спутник Земли…»

Спутник летал 92 дня, до 4 января 1958 года, совершив 1440 оборотов вокруг Земли (пролетев около 60 млн. км), а его радиопередатчики работали в течение двух недель после старта."



ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|


" Первая частная миссия на Луну запланирована на 2017 год

Вчера калифорнийская компания Moon Express объявила о подписании контракта  с новозеландской фирмой Rocket Lab по отправке трех миссий на Луну. Планируется, что первые два запуска будут осуществлены в 2017 года, ракетой-носителем послужит разрабатываемая в настоящее время  Rocket Lab  малая ракета Electron которая прославилась тем, что ее корпус сделан из углекомпозитов, а большинство компонентов двигателя напечатаны на 3D-принтере. Благодаря этому, а также другим интересным техническим решениям, направленным на снижение издержек, стоимость запуска Electron сейчас составляет всего 5 миллионов долларов.

Основной подводный камень во всем этом  заключается в том, что Electron пока что еще ни разу не летал в космос – испытательные запуски намечены на следующий год, и сейчас конечно никто не может утверждать что Electron полетит с первого, или даже второго-третьего раза. Плюс, согласно заявленным характеристикам ракеты она может доставить 120 килограммов груза на солнечно-синхронную орбиту высотой 500 километров - в то время как созданный Rocket Lab  лунный посадочный модуль MX-1 рассчитан на то, чтобы отправиться к Луне с геосинхронной орбиты, а его вес в заправленном состоянии составляет 600 килограмм. Так что очевидно, что для этой миссии придется создавать более мощную версию Electron.

Но все же было бы здорово, если бы у Rocket Lab и Moon Express все получилось. В любом случае, после этого объявления Moon Express становится основным претендентом на получении премии Google Lunar XPRIZE. Собственно говоря, благодаря соглашению Moon Express.  с Rocket Lab, Google Lunar XPRIZE продолжит жить еще пару лет – ведь если бы до 31 декабря 2015 года ни один из участников не подписал контракта на запуск, то премия была бы отменена.

Теперь остается лишь следить за дальнейшими новостями и ждать первого запуска Electron который вероятно прояснит многое по поводу выполнимости планов Moon Express.  Ну и возможно, что все эти новости как-то простимулируют других участников частной лунной гонки к более активным действиям по реализации своих собственных лунных проектов."

  

Первая частная миссия на Луну запланирована на 2017 год: kiri2ll

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;123700]"Роскосмос перенес сроки высадки космонавта на Луну

Виной тому сокращение финансирования программы по созданию лунного взлетно-посадочного модуля

Ввиду экономии бюджетных средств Роскосмос вынужден перенести сроки реализации самого амбициозного национального проекта — высадки человека на Луну с последующим созданием лунной базы.

Полет человека на Луну в 2030 году невозможен...

15 октября, AEX.RU –  Россия планирует осуществить пилотируемую высадку на Луну до 2030 года, заявил президент РКК "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев на 66-м Международном астронавтическом конгрессе в Иерусалиме. Об этом пишет ТАСС.Российские космонавты высадятся на Луне до 2030 года - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

> "Роскосмос перенес сроки высадки космонавта на Луну
> Виной тому сокращение финансирования программы по созданию лунного взлетно-посадочного модуля
> Ввиду экономии бюджетных средств Роскосмос вынужден перенести сроки реализации самого амбициозного национального проекта — высадки человека на Луну с последующим созданием лунной базы.
> Полет человека на Луну в 2030 году невозможен... Об этом пишет ТАСС...



База на Луне конечно нужна РФ. Военная)) Возд.Косм.Силы, и всё такое)) Можно и после 2030-го)) Как говорилось в "айрон скай " примерно с 1:30 - 





"Мир" к бою готов")) Ну или "станция "Мир" вступает в бой"  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Ucoz по политическим мотивам снесен сайт

http://version1969.narod.ru/   410 - Сайт был удален .

Резервная копия на Лунные модули Аполлонов - беспилотники .

Лунные модули Аполлонов - беспилотники

К сожалению, восстановить удалось только содержимое, но не популярность старой ссылки. "

Ucoz снесен сайт "Лунные модули Аполлонов - беспилотники" [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## OKA

"ОРКК. АЛЕКСАНДР МЕДВЕДЕВ НАЗНАЧЕН ЗАМЕСТИТЕЛЕМ ГЕНДИРЕКТОРА ПО ПРОЕКТАМ И ПРОГРАММАМ 22.10.2015 14:48

22 октября 2015 года, Александр МЕДВЕДЕВ, первый заместитель генерального директора по НИР, НИОКР, серийной продукции и инновационному развитию ФГУП «Центр им. М.В. Хруничева» начинает работать в должности заместителя генерального директора Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации (ОРКК) по проектам и программам. Александр МЕДВЕДЕВ будет совмещать работу в ОРКК и в «Центре им. М.В.  Хруничева».

Юрий ВЛАСОВ, генеральный директор ОРКК: «Александр МЕДВЕДЕВ – профессионал высочайшего класса, идеолог и один из разработчиков новейшей отечественной ракеты-носителя АНГАРА. Его компетенции серьезно усилят управленческий блок ОРКК».

Александр Алексеевич МЕДВЕДЕВ родился в апреле 1952 года в Москве. В 1975 году окончил Московский авиационный институт по специальности «летательные аппараты». С 1975 по 1995 гг работал в Конструкторском бюро «Салют», с 1995 по 2001 гг – первый заместитель генерального директора ФГУП «Центр им. М.В. Хруничева», с 2001 по 2005 гг – генеральный директор (с 2003 г – также генеральный конструктор) ФГУП «Центр им. М.В. Хруничева». С 2006 по 2014 гг – главный конструктор, вице-президент по спецпроектам корпорации «Иркут». С 2014 года по настоящее время – первый заместитель генерального директора ФГУП «Центр им. М.В. Хруничева».

Доктор технических наук, профессор. Имеет почетное звание «Заслуженный конструктор Российской Федерации».

Женат, воспитывает четырех детей. "

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

Кстати, а что там с МАИ ?  :Biggrin: 


"РОСКОСМОС. В МУРМАНСКЕ НАЧАЛ РАБОТАТЬ ПЕРВЫЙ АРКТИЧЕСКИЙ ЦЕНТР ДЗЗ  22.10.2015 12:39

РОСКОСМОС совместно с Министерством чрезвычайных ситуаций России на базе Главного управления МЧС России по Мурманской области провел презентацию первого арктического Центра дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ). Основная цель деятельности Центра - оперативное обеспечение подразделений МЧС России, а также органов исполнительной власти  Мурманской области материалами космической съемки в интересах организации мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций в арктическом регионе при помощи космических средств.

Прием данных ДЗЗ осуществляется со всех российских космических аппаратов. Центр позволит повысить оперативность информационного обеспечения аварийно-спасательного центра по всем темам: ледовой обстановки, мониторинга лесопожарной ситуации,  ледостава и паводковой ситуации, по вопросам поиска и спасения людей в труднодоступной местности. Кроме того, Центр позволит принимать информацию от космических средств Международной Хартии по космосуу и крупным катастрофам. В рамках презентацции были продемонстрированы также возможности использования в арктической зоне персональных радиобуев международной космической системы Коспас-Сарсат. Центр будет обеспечивать данными данными ДЗЗ не только подразделения МЧС России и службы Мурманской области, но и весь Северо-Западный Федеральный округ.

В данном мероприятии приняли участие министр РФ по делам ГО, ЧС и ликвидации последствий стихийных бедствий Владимир ПУЧКОВ, губернатор Мурманской области Марина КОВТУН и заместитель начальника Управления автоматических космических комплексов РОСКОСМОСА Валерий ЗАИЧКО.

Аналогичные совместные центры ДЗЗ в арктической зоне России планируется открыть в 2016 году Дудинке и в 2017 году Анадыре.

Валерий ЗАИЧКО: «На сегодняшний день основным источником космической информации для обеспечения деятельности подразделений МЧС России по организации мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций являются данные дистанционного зондирования Земли из космоса или космического мониторинга. Благодаря совместной работе возможности аварийно-спасательных центров МЧС России по мониторингу ЧС,  информационному обеспечению их деятельности по предупреждению и проведению работ по ликвидации последствий чрезвычайных ситуаций, в том числе в Арктической зоне России возрастут». "

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|


Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса , Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса 

Посмотрел кино "Марсианин". Впечатления позитивные, зрелище вполне качественное)) Легенда о Робинзоне с космическими эффектами)) Мелкие придирки не важны- голливуд всё-таки))
При просмотре этой троицы- "Гравитация" , " Интерстеллар"  и "Марсианин" - последний оставляет больше позитива , наверное из-за присутствия музона в стиле диско 70-80-х )) "Аполло-13" тож вспоминается))
Напрашивается вывод : деятельность советских космонавтов на "Салютах" ДОСах, ОПСах и пр. "МИРах", не говоря уж о советских фильмах "Планетa бурь" и "Возвращение с орбиты" например,  произвели неизгладимое впечатление на американский синематограф))  Ну у них с кино , конечно, намного получше, а вот с "Джемини" и пр. А-13, "Скайлэбом" и парой шаттлов не задалось..

----------


## Казанец

В комете Лавджой обнаружен этиловый спирт и моносахарид - ИА REGNUM
Явно не нашли главного: самогонный аппарат

----------


## FLOGGER

> Явно не нашли главного:самогонный аппарат


Это юмор такой? Уже можно смеяться?

----------


## OKA

"29.10.2015  Очередной "Сигнус" вновь получит имя Дика Слейтона

Очередной грузовой транспортный корабль Signus (OA-4), который планируется запустить 3 декабря нынешнего года с мыса Канаверал с помощью ракеты-носителя Atlas-5, получит собственное имя "Дик Слейтон" (Deke Slayton).

Имя Слейтона носил и другой корабль Signus (Orb3), который разбился во время аварии ракеты-носителя Antares 28 октября 2014 года.

Будем надеяться, что второму Слейтону повезет больше, чем первому.

А.Ж."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Очередной "Сигнус" вновь получит имя Дика Слейтона


"31.10.2015  Ученые НАСА рассказали о десяти самых неожиданных открытиях на Плутоне

Алан Стерн, лидер научной команды New Horizons, рассказал на страницах астрономического журнала Sky & Telescope о десяти самых неожиданных открытиях, которые зонд совершил во время пролета через систему Плутона в июне этого года, передает РИА Новости.

Первой неожиданностью, по словам астронома, стало то, что созданному его командой зонду не удалось найти в окрестностях Плутона других спутников, помимо пяти тех, которые были открыты "Хабблом" до прибытия в систему космического "царя подземного мира" – Харона, Никты, Гидры, Стикса и Цербера.

Другая "космическая" особенность Плутона, которая удивила и даже обрадовала Стерна – то, что он оказался большим по размерам, чем Эрида, другой претендент на звание крупнейшего объекта внутри пояса Койпера. Эрида долгое время считалась лидером в этом "забеге", однако замеры с New Horizon показали, что диаметр Плутона на самом деле на 34 километра больше, чем у "богини раздора".

Как вспоминает астроном, первые же снимки, переданные New Horizons после пролета, заставили челюсти научной команды "упасть на пол" – столь необычной и разнообразной оказалась поверхность Плутона и Харона.

По словам Стерна, его команда не ожидала увидеть на столь небольшой, холодной, и, как казалось раньше, "мертвой" планете, как Плутон, полноценные горы высотой в три-четыре километра, сложенные не из горных пород, а из водяного льда.

Окружавшие эти горы песчаные "дюны" из углеводородов, тоже удивили ученых и рассказали им о том, что атмосфера Плутона когда-то была более густой и что по его поверхности гуляли ветра, переносившие эти пески с места на место.

Когда зонд пролетел мимо карликовой планеты и начал снимать ее темную сторону, команду New Horizons ожидало "пятое чудо" Плутона – синие небеса и окружавшая силуэт планеты яркая дымка, порожденная тонким слоем углеводородов в атмосфере Плутона.

Затем, когда ученые получили первые научные данные, они осознали, что Плутон является не "Тритоном на стероидах", в выражении Стерна, с относительно простым геологическим составом и устройством, а "вторым Марсом (на стероидах)". По словам Стерна, ни он, ни его коллеги не ожидали, что поверхность Плутона будет столь разнообразной, окрашенной в столь разные цвета и необычной по своей форме.

Седьмым "чудом Плутона", хотя и с небольшим знаком минус, стало то, что New Horizons не удалось зафиксировать следов гейзеров и других форм текущей геологической активности, которую ожидал и которую надеялся увидеть Стерн. Но с другой стороны, в этом отношении ученых действительно удивила равнина Спутника – гладкая низменность шириной в тысячу километров, на которой нет следов кратеров и которая сформировалась очень недавно, около 100 тысяч лет назад.

Эта равнина является левой половинкой восьмой неожиданности – гигантской структуры, получившей неформальное звание "сердца Плутона" и неформальное имя – регион Томбо. Неожиданностью, по словам Стерна, было не ее открытие, а то, насколько это космическое сердце сплотило и привлекло внимание людей, которые обычно не интересуются планетологией.

Столь же неожиданным и интересным было открытие того, что Харон устроен гораздо сложнее, чем все луны Нептуна и Урана, и что на его поверхности есть гигантские трещины глубиной в несколько километров и длиной в сотни километров, гигантские каменные "замки" со рвами и прочие причудливые формы рельефа.

И наконец, последней вещью, которая сильно удивила команду New Horizons — реки из азотного льда, ползущие из глубин равнины Спутника и затапливающие кратеры, окружающие ее границы. Знаменитая фотография Стерна с "упавшей челюстью", как признается ученый, была сделана как раз в тот момент, когда он увидел эти ледовые реки.

По словам ученого, эта "десятка" в ближайшее время будет расширена и дополнена, так как зонд еще не завершил передачу данных, на что уйдет еще как минимум десять месяцев. Как надеется Стерн, новые фотографии и данные дадут нам еще больше причин поражаться богатству и разнообразию облика Плутона и его спутников.

А.Ж,"

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Ученые НАСА рассказали о десяти самых неожиданных открытиях на Плутоне




> В комете Лавджой обнаружен этиловый спирт и моносахарид - ИА REGNUM
> Явно не нашли главного: самогонный аппарат


"Из чего же, из чего же, из чего же
Сделаны наши мальчишки?..." )) 

Спирт этиловый, для протирки оптических осей и самогонный аппарат на моносахаридах-  минимальный набор для выживания на комете)) Ну ещё большой гаечный ключ, которым можно ударить по тайваньской микросхеме  :Wink:  
Брюс Виллис и Лев Андропов не дадут  соврать)) 

 
http://www.rbc.ru/society/28/02/2013/847218.shtml
http://www.subsim.com/radioroom/show...200091&page=28





"МОСКВА, 31 октября. /ТАСС/. Потенциально опасный астероид сблизится сегодня вечером с Землей на расстояние чуть большее, чем до Луны, наблюдение за ним можно будет вести в бинокль. Об этом ТАСС рассказал научный сотрудник Института прикладной математики им. Келдыша РАН и участник Международной научной оптической сети (ISON) Леонид Еленин.

Другое заметное астрономическое событие последних дней - метеорит, который упал в озеро Байкал 22 октября, прочертив по небу яркий след. Найти его невозможно из-за малого размера. Масса метеорита не превышала 1 кг, а в диаметре он был около 10 сантиметров.
В ближайшие 30 лет столкновения с Землей не ожидается

"В следующий раз астероид ТВ145 вернется к Земле 11 ноября 2018 года, но пройдет дальше, чем при сближении 31 октября, в 40 млн километрах", - сказал ученый, ссылаясь на 500 измерений, выполненных астрономами после того, как астероид был открыт 13 октября этого года сотрудниками американской обсерватории Пан-Старрз (Pan-STARRS).

Еленин также отметил, что даты последующих, возможно, более тесных сближений астероида с Землей еще не определены. Однако ученые надеются, что их удастся установить при наблюдении 31 октября. На данный момент известно только, что "в ближайшие 30 лет этот астероид не столкнется с Землей".

Астероид TB145 окажется сегодня от Земли на самом близком расстоянии в 20:14 мск - всего 486 тысяч км, что по космическим меркам "совсем рядом". Его блеск достигнет 10-й звездной величины и он будет виден в бинокли или небольшие любительские телескопы. Сегодня вечером и всю ночь его можно будет увидеть в районе созвездия Большая Медведица. Размер астероида оценивается в 260-650 метров. По размеру и близости прохождения мимо Земли ТВ145 отнесен к потенциально опасным с точки зрения столкновения. В этот список включают все небесные тела диаметром больше ста метров и проходящие на расстоянии 7,5 млн километров от нашей планеты.
Кто увидит астероид

Уникальный полет в окрестностях Земли, по данным Института астрономии РАН, смогут увидеть жители Урала, Сибири и Центральных регионов России в ночь с субботы на воскресенье.

В ночном небе над Москвой астероид будет напоминать яркую звезду, если наблюдать его в сильный бинокль или с помощью любительского телескопа. "Жители Москвы смогут наблюдать за астероидом (при благоприятной погоде) - он будет двигаться по ночному небу столицы с юго-востока на юго-запад. Астероид будет находиться над горизонтом на высоте порядка 30 градусов. Максимальная высота составит около 40 градусов над горизонтом юга Москвы", - пояснил ТАСС кандидат физико-математических наук, секретарь экспертной рабочей группы по космическим угрозам Института астрономии РАН Сергей Нароенков.

"Астрономы-любители не увидят в небе никаких свечений и кометных "хвостов", наблюдая за астероидом. На небе он будет виден в виде звездочки белого цвета", - рассказал ученый.

По его словам, "единственное отличие (от звезд) - астероид будет довольно быстро двигаться по небу. Этим он и будет выделяться на рисунке звезд. Движение астероида будет уже заметно через 10-20 минут наблюдений".
Гравитационный капкан

По словам Сергея Нароенкова, приближение астероида "не вызовет никаких аномалий" на Земле. Напротив, наша планета своим гравитационным полем может угрожать траектории полета астероида.

В какую сторону Земля отбросит гостя - ученые пока не знают из-за отсутствия полных данных о "путешествии" космического странника.

Астероид ТВ145, по оценке ученых, по объему примерно в восемь раз превышает небесное тело, которое в начале XX века ударило по Сибири, вызвав сильнейшие разрушения, а сейсмическая волна несколько раз обогнула земной шар. "Диаметр тунгусского тела составлял порядка 60-80 метров, - поясняет Нароенков. - По предварительным данным, диаметр астероида варьирует от 280 метров до 600 метров".
Земле покоя нет

Каждый день небольшие космические тела бомбардируют Землю. Часть из них ученые не могут обнаружить, часть видят в виде "падающих звезд" размерами всего 10-20 сантиметров.

"Более крупные небесные тела размером в метр и более (в диаметре) падают на Землю реже. Мы их можем видеть в виде ярких болидов, которые прочерчивают ночное небо, - рассказал Нароенков. - Более крупные тела - такие, как метеорит "Челябинск", сталкиваются с Землей раз в сто лет. Более крупные тела падают еще реже. Например, если оценивать падение Тунгуссского метеорита размером 60 метров, то интервал времени между ним и падением аналогичного небесного тела может быть более чем сто лет".

По словам Нароенкова, в такой ситуации землянам остается только ждать новых пришельцев из космоса, а ученым - совершенствовать свои знания для эффективной защиты от угрозы космических тел."

ТАСС: Наука - Ученые: к Земле приблизился потенциально опасный астероид

----------


## OKA

"ИСПОЛНИЛОСЬ 15 ЛЕТ С НАЧАЛА РАБОТЫ ПЕРВОЙ ДЛИТЕЛЬНОЙ МИССИИ НА МКС 02.11.2015 11:47

2 ноября 2015 года исполнилось 15 лет с начала работы первой длительной экспедиции на Международной космической станции (МКС). Российский пилотируемый корабль «Союз-ТМ-31» с экипажем в составе российских космонавтов Сергея КРИКАЛЕВА, Юрия ГИДЗЕНКО и американского астронавта Уильяма ШЕПЕРДА стартовал с космодрома Байконур 31 октября 2000 года и состыковался с МКС 2 ноября.

Экипаж экспедиции ЭО-1 (экспедиция основная-1) под командованием Уильяма ШЕПЕРДА отработал на станции 140 полных суток, положив начало новому этапу в работе МКС и в истории освоения космоса.

За 15 лет работы длительных миссий на МКС изменилась и сама станция, и значительно глубже стали познания человека в фундаментальных науках, в сфере практического применения навыков жизни и работы людей в невесомости, в условиях радиации и безвоздушного пространства.

Со времени начала работы длительных экспедиций на МКС станция приросла модулями целевого назначения – теперь их 14. Объём жилого пространства увеличился до 1000 куб. метров, общий вес станции составляет около 411 тонн. Это самая крупная инженерная конструкция, собранная когда-либо человеком орбите Земли.

Теперь на постоянном дежурстве на орбите находятся международные экипажи из шести человек. Доставка расходуемых материалов и смена экипажей проводятся с 2011 года российскими транспортными кораблями серий «Прогресс» и «Союз». За годы работы станции к ней стыковались 44 пилотируемых корабля «Союз», 61 грузовой корабль «Прогресс», 37 американских многоразовых кораблей Space Shuttle, пять европейских грузовых кораблей ATV, пять японских HTV и девять американских грузовых коммерческих кораблей Dragon и Cygnus.

На станции работали 223 человека из 15 стран мира; совершено 189 выходов в открытый космос.

С созданием МКС появилась возможность выполнения научных экспериментов в уникальных условиях микрогравитации, в вакууме и под воздействием космических излучений. Основные области исследований – биология, физика и материаловедение.

В соответствии с долгосрочной программой научно-прикладных исследований и экспериментов, по данным Координационного НТС РОСКОСМОСА, сегодня на МКС реализуется 56 экспериментов и 107 готовится к проведению.

Основной итог жизни МКС – уникальный опыт международного сотрудничества, поддержки и взаимовыручки; строительства и эксплуатации на околоземной орбите крупного инженерного сооружения, имеющего первостепенное значение для будущего всего человечества."

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|


Гифки : http://aviator.guru/blog/43276237764...gifkah-ot-NASA...



"РОСКОСМОС. НАЧАЛО РАБОТЫ КОРПОРАТИВНОЙ АКАДЕМИИ 02.11.2015 15:19

29-31 октября 2015 года руководство Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС», ОРКК и директора системообразующих предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли России прошли обучение по программе Корпоративной Академии РОСКОСМОСА, разработанной совместно с Европейской школой менеджмента и технологий ESMT.
Преподаватель первого модуля профессор Гарвардской бизнес-школы Энтони ХУРИХАН представил практики управления глобальными корпорациями на примерах крупнейших мировых компаний-лидеров. Участники тренинга обсудили вопросы стратегического менеджмента, управления изменениями и эффективного лидерства.
Программа развития топ-менеджмента ракетно-космической отрасли России рассчитана на 1 год и состоит из шести модулей.
Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Игорь КОМАРОВ: 
«Мы формируем эффективную команду, задача которой – вывести ракетно-космическую отрасль России на новый уровень, опираясь на богатый опыт нашей страны в области космонавтики и используя современные методы управления».
Заместитель генерального директора по персоналу и  социальной политике ОРКК Алла ВУЧКОВИЧ: 
«Успешно провести реформу отрасли возможно только при изменении подходов к работе на всех уровнях. Помимо программы для топ-менеджента, мы обучаем стратегический кадровый резерв и формируем пул молодых лидеров. Важно не просто повысить уровень знаний сотрудников, но и дать им мотивацию: возможность развития и карьерного роста».
Генеральный директор отраслевого института подготовки кадров, будущий руководитель Корпоративной Академии РОСКОСМОСА Андрей АФОНИН: 
«До конца года мы планируем завершить разработку базового портфеля программ Академии, рассчитанных как на руководителей, так и на молодых специалистов. Они объединят в себе лучшие российские и мировые практики и будут учитывать специфику ракетно-космической отрасли. В следующем году в Академии пройдут обучение более 4 000 сотрудников наших предприятий»."

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|


"Пропал дом")))




Гарвардские плохому не научат))

----------


## OKA

"Американские астронавты Скотт Келли и Челл Линдгрен произведут реконфигурацию системы охлаждения солнечных батарей в ходе работы на внешней поверхности Международной космической станции (МКС) в пятницу, сообщает НАСА.

Для МКС, которая на этой неделе отметила 15 лет своей работы, это станет 190 выходом членов экипажа в открытый космос. Для пары Келли-Линдгрен, которые на прошлой неделе 28 октября провели семичасовые работы в космосе, это второй в их карьере выход в открытый космос.

Планируется, что пара американских астронавтов проведет на внешней поверхности станции около 6,5 часов. Начало космической прогулки намечено на 15.10 мск, в это время астронавты переключат скафандры на автономное питание.

Главной задачей предстоящего выхода в открытый космос станет ремонт системы охлаждения на опорном сегменте P6 МКС. Как сообщило НАСА в связи с предстоящими работами на внешней поверхности станции, Келли и Линдгрен должны вернуть систему охлаждения к ее изначальной конфигурации и восполнить недостающее количество аммиака.

В ноябре 2012 года астронавты на МКС столкнулись с утечкой аммиака из системы охлаждения электрораспределительных устройств, на которые поступает ток от солнечной батареи 2B. Тогда астронавты изолировали поврежденный участок системы, переключив шланги и клапаны системы циркуляции аммиака на резервную систему охлаждения. Однако утечка не была ликвидирована и решить проблему удалось лишь в результате замены насоса системы, которая была произведена в 2013 году. Сейчас принято решение о возвращении системы охлаждения с резервного радиатора на основной.

Аммиак используется для охлаждения каналов энергоснабжения станции, которые обеспечивают МКС электричеством. Каждая панель солнечных батарей станции имеет свой независимый контур охлаждения.

В настоящее время на борту МКС работает международный экипаж 45/46 экспедиции, в который входят россияне Сергей Волков, Михаил Корниенко и Олег Кононенко, американцы Скотт Келли и Челл Линдгрен, а также Кимия Юи из Японии."

РИА Новости Американский экипаж МКС совершит второй выход в открытый космос | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"В РКК "Энергия" состоялся Совет главных конструкторов

В среду, 11 ноября, в РКК "Энергия" состоялось заседание Совета главных конструкторов по вопросам готовности ракетно-космического комплекса "Союз-2.1а"/"Прогресс МС".

После вступительного слова президента Корпорации Владимира Солнцева, генеральный конструктор пилотируемых космических комплексов РКК "Энергия" Сергей Романов рассказал о предложениях по корректировке программы МКС и ходе подготовки  транспортного грузового корабля (ТГК) "Прогресс МС" к запуску.

Руководитель центра РКК "Энергия" Игорь Хамиц выступил с докладом о ракетно-космическом комплексе (РКК) РН "Союз-2.1а"/ТГК "Прогресс МС", комплексной программе экспериментальной отработки РКК, программе летных испытаний РКК, включая летные испытания грузового корабля "Прогресс МС".

Также прозвучали доклады и сообщения о готовности стартового комплекса, ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1а" и головной части к летным испытаниям в составе РКК, готовности наземного комплекса управления, радиотехнических систем управления и связи, телеметрических систем корабля и станции, а также о готовности средств и персонала ЦУП-М, ГОГУ к работам по проведению запуска корабля "Прогресс МС".

В заседании приняли участие представители Роскосмоса, предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли и ряда других организаций, участвующих в программе МКС.

По итогам заседания Советом главных конструкторов одобрен ряд предложений РКК "Энергия" по программе полёта МКС и по плану предстоящих работ, связанных с подготовкой корабля "Прогресс МС", сообщается в релизе пресс-центра РКК "Энергия".'

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - В РКК "Энергия" состоялся Совет главных конструкторов


Вброс про марсианские яблони цветут (типа сакуры))) : 

"СМИ: Япония разработает роботов для строительства и обслуживания будущей базы на Марсе

Японское аэрокосмическое агентство ДЖАКСА планирует разработать роботов, которые будут помогать строить и обслуживать будущие базы на Луне и Марсе. Об этом сообщили местные СМИ.

Как отмечается, разработка подобных автономных андроидов крайне важна для освоения космического пространства, поскольку при проведении работ на большом расстоянии от Земли много времени требуется на получение соответствующих сигналов из командного центра. Эти же роботы смогут работать самостоятельно по заранее заданной общей программе.

Еще одной немаловажной задачей, которую ученые хотят возложить на роботов, является производство строительных материалов на месте из содержащихся на поверхности Луны или Марса элементов - железа, алюминия и минералов, а также выделение пригодной для питья воды из имеющейся среды.

Для реализации этой программы Японское аэрокосмическое агентство планирует построить экспериментальную площадку в городе Сагамихара (префектура Канагава). Она будет представлять собой песчаное поле в 400 кв метров, имитирующее поверхность Луны или Марса. Ожидается, что в разработке роботов ДЖАКСА будет активно сотрудничать с рядом японских корпораций, в том числе с производителями авто, которые сейчас активно заняты разработкой беспилотных машин, передает ТАСС."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - СМИ: Япония разработает роботов для строительства и обслуживания будущей базы на Марсе


Ну вот и Брюска с Андроповым нарисовались на астеройдах)) 

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

"12.11.2015 Добыча полезных ископаемых на астероидах легализована в США

Конгресс США принял законопроект, согласно которому американские компании могут вести добычу ресурсов на космических телах. Помимо этого, документ регламентирует продление сроков использования МКС со стороны США до 2024 года. Вскоре документ должен подписать президент Барак Обама, после чего тот приобретет статус закона, сообщает Space News.

Американские сенаторы уверены, что принятие законопроекта поспособствует развитию экономики США и инновационной составляющей американских компаний, став «ключевой вехой» в освоении космоса.

Лидер республиканского большинства в палате представителей Конгресса Кевин Маккарти отметил, что закон даст американцам, которые готовы вкладывать средства в добычу полезных ископаемых на астероидах, юридическую определенность и возможность реализовывать подобные начинания.

Председатель комитета нижней палаты по науке Ламар Смит выразил уверенность в том, что принятие закона поспособствует развитию частных космических компаний, а полностью оценить его значимость можно будет по прошествии десятков лет.

Принятие законопроекта лоббировала созданная в США компания Planetary Resources. Ее основатели планируют использовать беспилотные космические корабли для добычи химических компонентов топлива, драгоценных металлов, включая золото и платину, а также воду. К 2020 году они рассчитывают создать в космосе «хранилище топлива».

В компании уверены, что в космосе в практически неисчислимых количествах находятся редкие на Земле металлы и минералы, а из примерно 9 тысяч известных околоземных астероидов 1,5 тысячи по энергозатратам достигнуть так же легко, как добраться до Луны, пишет Lenta.ru."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Новости

----------


## OKA

"Победил полный автомат"

Летчик-испытатель Игорь Волк — о том, как он учил летать «Буран». Беседовал Виталий Мелик-Карамов

15 ноября 1988 года орбитальный многоразовый ракетоплан "Буран" совершил свой первый и единственный полет. Летчик-испытатель Игорь Волк, который учил ракетоплан летать и должен был стать командиром советского шаттла, рассказал "Огоньку", как это было

— Помните, как запускали "Буран"?

— Это надо было видеть, как на командном пункте проходил запуск "Бурана". Каждая группа специалистов отвечала за свой участок. Все сидели в трансе. Вот "Буран" первый участок прошел, и группа, которая за него отвечала, обнималась и целовалась. А остальные сидели как на иголках, и так до самой посадки.

— Беспилотная посадка "Бурана" — чудо?

— Чудо то, что этот полет и, следовательно, посадка вообще состоялись. Ведь между Министерством авиационной промышленности (МАП) и Министерством общего машиностроения (МОМ) были серьезные разногласия. Споры шли на уровне министров: как назвать будущее изделие — космический корабль или космический самолет? Все потому, что уровень требований к космическому кораблю или к космическому самолету разный. Если бы "Буран" определили как космический самолет, надо было бы провести максимальное число испытаний различных систем, как обычно и делается, прежде чем самолет будет принят в эксплуатацию. А для того чтобы принять космический корабль, нужна всего пара успешных автоматических пусков.

Еще большая драка случилась, когда принимали решение: какая должна быть система управления у "Бурана"? Минавиапром настаивал, чтобы кораблем управлял профессионально подготовленный экипаж, а Минобщемаш делал ставку на автоматическую систему управления. Победил полный автомат.

Мы же предлагали, чтобы интеллектуальную работу выполнял экипаж, а автоматике отдать все, что она делает лучше. Это было бы, во-первых, дешевле, во-вторых, мы бы намного раньше полетели на челноке в космос.

Поэтому и чудо, что при такой разнице во мнениях "Буран" полетел и сел. Никакой фантастики тут нет, потому что посадить беспилотный самолет давно уже не проблема. Тогда, правда, это стало большим достижением. "Цифры" еще никакой не было, все работало на аналоговых системах. Только после того как появился Институт авиационного оборудования (НИИАО), начали создавать комплекс цифрового пилотажно-авиационного оборудования. Но когда у них что-то получилось, проект "Буран" уже закрыли.

— Вы мне рассказывали, что корабль мог сесть на любой аэродром.

— Посадить "Буран" с высоты 40 километров я бы мог на любой аэродром, находящийся в области достижимости. Специалисты же МОМ гарантировали посадку только в том случае, если "Буран" приведут в обозначенную зону радиусом в 13 километров. Уже в паре километров рядом от этого круга посадка была невозможна. Если туда он не попал — катастрофа.

— Почему мы не знаем главного конструктора "Бурана"? Почему Глеб Евгеньевич Лозино-Лозинский, глава "Молнии", где строили корабль, не считается его создателем? Тем более что в создании "Бурана", уверяют, было занято в общей сложности миллион человек. И чуть ли не 1200-1300 предприятий. Так кто же был тот человек, на котором замыкалась вся эта колоссальная цепочка?

— Лозинский и его "Молния" делали только корпус и расчеты всего, что имело отношение к динамике и аэродинамике атмосферного полета. А всю систему управления сделал Минобщемаш, "1001-й ящик", так он назывался. Тогда его возглавлял Николай Пилюгин, которого позже сменил Владимир Лапыгин. Поэтому говорить только о Лозинском как о создателе "Бурана", это неправильно. У нас в Летно-исследовательском институте (ЛИИ) было специальное отделение, которое тоже делало расчеты. Но Лозинский их часто не принимал. Мы спорили, естественно, приходилось идти выше, доказывать свою правоту.

Испытано на себе  Визитная карточка

Игорь Петрович Волк — летчик-космонавт СССР, Герой Советского Союза, заслуженный летчик-испытатель СССР. Полковник Игорь Волк считается одним из лучших пилотов страны 1970-2000-х годов. Особое умение проявил в сложных испытаниях различных типов самолетов на "штопор".

Родился 12 апреля 1937 года в городе Змиев Харьковской области. Летал на всех отечественных самолетах. В 1977 году был включен в группу специальной подготовки по программе "Буран". С 17-28 июля 1984 года совершил космический полет на корабле "Союз Т-12" к орбитальному комплексу "Салют-7". Поднял в небо и провел атмосферные испытания космического корабля "Буран".

Планировалось, что он станет первым командиром и пилотом отечественного космического челнока. После закрытия программы "Буран" занимался испытательной работой. Проводил испытания поведения самолетов на больших закритических углах атаки (до 90о), первым выполнил фигуру высшего пилотажа — "кобру".

В 1995-1997 годах Игорь Волк был начальником Летно-испытательного центра — заместителем начальника Летно-исследовательского института им. М.М. Громова. Полковник запаса.

— Как вы попали в проект "Буран"?

— Проблемы космонавтики меня не сильно интересовали, для меня космос был чужой территорией. Я гордился, радовался космическим успехам нашей страны, но моя работа — это работа летчика-испытателя, и она меня вполне устраивала. Я же стал космонавтом потому, что посадил один раз Су-9 с остановившимся двигателем, причем в очень плохую погоду. Случилось это по моей глупости: кончилось топливо.

После получения положенной "порции внушений от начальства" я сделал для себя вывод: подобное можно делать и осознанно, и поставил себе первую "галочку" в графике тренировок "посадка без двигателя". После этого все испытательные полеты я заканчивал так, чтобы выполнить посадку при работе двигателя на режиме малого газа.

После того как у меня набрались десятки "посадок без двигателя" на любом типе самолета, я нарисовал алгоритм действий, как летчик может посадить "Буран". Программисты все идеи реализовали, а дальше мы отрабатывали программу у Лозинского на динамическом стенде. Я сделал 20 посадок при видимости "ноль" без двигателя в заданную точку. После стенда мы должны были на Су-7 осуществить посадку в реальных условиях. Но испытания прикрыли.

Когда пришло распоряжение о назначении ведущего летчика для многоразовой космической системы, начальник летно-испытательного центра Валентин Васин уговаривал летчика-испытателя Владислава Лойчикова, чтобы тот согласился стать ведущим. А тут я зашел в кабинет. Лойчиков и говорит: "Валентин Петрович, ну чего ты ко мне пристал? Вот летчик, который без двигателя на всех типах самолетов садится". Так я попал в спецконтингент.

— Значит, вы себя космонавтом не считаете?

— Космонавт — это тот человек, который все время стремился в космос, посвятил этому жизнь. А я летчик. В космос меня отправили, чтобы я получил опыт космического полета. Мне полагалось доказать, что профессиональный летчик после космического полета может успешно выполнить посадку "Бурана". Я это подтвердил.

— Кроме посадки с выключенным двигателем за вами числится еще одно "изобретение" — так называемая "Кобра Пугачева", фигура высшего пилотажа. Не хотите вернуть себе авторство? Ведь вы же первый ее сделали...

— Да не я это сделал. Сделал самолет. Я просто спасал свою жизнь. Было так: самолет не выходил из штопора. И моя рука, перед тем как отдать команду катапультироваться, потянулась и выключила тумблер, который категорически запрещается выключать в полете. Как объяснить это? Никак. Только божьим промыслом. И уже от радости, что не надо катапультироваться, я забыл включить тумблер. Взял ручку... и самолет сделал то, что потом назовут "Коброй Пугачева", потому что Виктор показал ее публике на салоне в Париже.

Естественно, анализируя ситуацию, понимаешь, что произошло: поскольку часть рулей используется автоматом, я забрал своим выключением у него эту функцию, это мне позволило выйти из штопора. А моя заслуга только в том, что я еще два раза этот режим повторил. И получился он потому, что авиаконструктор Михаил Петрович Симонов сделал самолет неустойчивым по перегрузке. И только система, которую я выключил, делает его устойчивым и позволяет летчику им управлять. И все. Поэтому никаких расчетов нет, не было и быть не могло.

— Вы сказали о божьем промысле...

— Ситуаций, когда моя жизнь могла оборваться, у меня было более чем достаточно. Но я считаю, что у каждого человека есть ангел. И, значит, он приходил ко мне в эти мгновения. Часто я действовал неосознанно. А потом, когда рассуждал о происходящем, понимал, что вдруг... А почему возникало это "вдруг"? С чего это "вдруг", похоже на какие-то независимые вспышки, на какой-то проносящийся дух? В самолете и так всяких запахов полно. Но почему появляется какой-то новый и неожиданно внутри возникает команда: немедленно садись!

— И надо садиться?

— Да. Мгновенно. Мало того, буквально перед касанием земли у меня загорались абсолютно все красные лампочки, отключались все системы.

— Нужен "Буран" сейчас?

— Нет, нам не нужен. И тогда он был не нужен. Работа над "Бураном" началась 12 апреля 1981 года, когда американцы запустили свой шаттл. Испортили мне день рождения — он у меня тоже 12 апреля.

Если же говорить серьезно... Шаттл выводился на орбиту порохом. А мы выводили "Буран" пятью ракетами. То есть запустить шаттл — рубль, а запустить "Буран" — миллион рублей. Есть разница?

— Сегодня американцы отказались от шаттла.

— Он выполнил свои функции, и они от него отказались. Сейчас они делают "Драгон". На этом наши полеты в космос могут закончиться. Я имею в виду полеты пилотируемые. Потому что, я так думаю, они просто не пустят нас на МКС, когда сами смогут туда летать.

— Отставание в космосе было связано с экономическим провалом в 1990-е?

— Я бы не сказал, что мы так уж отставали. Если бы все оставалось неизменным, все равно мы в чем-то, во всяком случае в автоматических аппаратах, были бы впереди. Поэтому вопрос этот открытый.

— Это правда, что тот единственный "Буран", который летал в космос, был потерян при обрушении кровли монтажно-испытательного корпуса на Байконуре?

— Да, и это обычное разгильдяйство. В том году выпало аномальное количество снега. И когда немножко пригрело солнышко, то... Я думаю, крышу рассчитывали под казахские климатические условия без снежных зим. Крыша рухнула, погребя под собой и ракету "Энергия", и "Буран".

— Вы, конечно, знаете об устойчивом слухе, что над экипажем "Бурана" висит некий рок, что большая его часть погибла? Действительно, ушел Анатолий Левченко, погиб Римантас Станкявичус, погиб Александр Щукин.

— Несколько человек действительно погибли, но они вообще никакого отношения к "Бурану" и к нашей группе не имели. Я думаю, причина этих домыслов — черная зависть. Конечно, к экипажу "Бурана" отношение было особое. Например, я добился, чтобы у нас на столах были белые скатерти, мельхиоровые приборы, приличная посуда. И сколько я ни убеждал руководство: давайте сделаем так для всех летчиков, все без толку. Мало того, Силаев (тогда зампред Совмина СССР.— "О") дал команду, чтобы у моего отряда была прерогатива при испытаниях. И тут же страшная зависть. Хотя мы ничего недозволенного не делали, кроме как поднимали престиж собственного института. А вот когда нас закрыли, тут и началось...

Гибель Анатолия Левченко, конечно, случайность. Была зима. Он, как мне сказали, где-то на ступеньках поскользнулся и сильно ударился. А потом на параде 1 Мая нес знамя, и его прихватило. Оказалось, что у него в мозгу опухоль.

Римантас Станкявичус погиб на показательных полетах на авиасалоне в Италии из-за людей, мягко говоря, непорядочных. Они же его вытащили на "показуху" и целую ночь с ним проспорили. Поспать даже не дали перед полетом.

Саша Щукин погиб в испытательном полете. Кстати, при наиболее опасном виде испытаний — инерционном взаимодействии. Это самый тяжелый вид испытания, который существует. Я помню, когда только-только в институт меня приняли, видел, как два сотрудника вели Олега Гудкова после полета на МиГ-21 на инерционное взаимодействие. Так у него вместо глаз были два рубина. От крови налились, такие были отрицательные перегрузки. Он ничего не видел, и его вели под руки из самолета. Вот этим Саша занимался.

— И все же "Буран" сыграл какую-то роль в развитии космонавтики?

— Безусловно. Работая над "Бураном", мы подняли технологический уровень страны. Мы купили и ввезли в страну огромное количество нового оборудования. Кто уже помнит, какие вычислительные машины были в то время? Зато какие привезли! Если бы мы этого не сделали, у нас давно не было бы полетов в космос. До сих пор мы пользуемся тем, что было создано в тот период эпохи "Бурана". В этом его величие. В этом была его необходимость.

Беседовал Виталий Мелик-Карамов"

Подробнее: Ъ-Огонек - "Победил полный автомат"

----------


## Avia M

8 декабря, AEX.RU –  Название "Гагарин" для пилотируемого транспортного корабля (ПТК) нового поколения лидирует по предварительным результатам общественного интернет-голосования...
РКК "Энергия": Пилотируемый транспортный корабль, скорее всего, будет назван "Гагарин" - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

24 декабря, AEX.RU –  Роскосмос планирует запустить в рамках Федеральной космической программы 2016-2025 годов не 180, как планировалось, а 150 спутников социально-экономического назначения, заявил глава ведомства Игорь Комаров. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

"Количество выведенных до конца исполнения ФКП 2016-2025 составит 150 аппаратов. При изначальном финансировании планировалось запустить 180 таких спутников", — сказал он журналистам в среду.

И Луна подождёт...
24 декабря, AEX.RU –  Облет Луны переносится с 2025 года за рамки периода ФКП, на вторую половину следующего десятилетия.
http://www.aex.ru/news/2015/12/24/147464/

----------


## Avia M

Регресс...
14 января, AEX.RU –  Количество спутников в российской орбитальной группировке в 2025 году составит 70 спутников вместо планировавшихся 95 аппаратов, следует из проекта Федеральной космической программы (ФКП) на 2016-2025 годы, подготовленной Роскосмосом. Об этом пишет ТАСС.

Согласно документу, который готовится к внесению на утверждение правительства, в 2025 году количество спутников в орбитальной группировке России составит не 95, как планировалось при бюджете в 2 трлн рублей, а 70 аппаратов при новом финансировании. Количество запусков космических аппаратов в рамках новой ФКП на 2016-2025 годы с учетом сокращения бюджета сократится со 185 до 150.

----------


## OKA

"SpaceX снова разбил ракету о баржу 17 янв, 2016 в 22:17

Пуск осуществлялся с авиабазы Ванденберг на западном побережье США в южном направлении. Посадка производилась на плавучую баржу. В данном случае запускали Falcon-9 предыдущей модификации - еще той, которую безуспешно пытались посадить на платформу в прошлом году. Успешное возвращение первой ступени в декабре 2015 года произвели уже с новой модификацией ракеты.

Ракета Falcon-9 выводит космический аппарат Jason-3 на полярную солнечносинхронную орбиту. Спутник должен исследовать океаны для NASA и Метеорологического управления США.

По сегодняшнему запуску были оптимистичные ожидания, т.к. Jason-3 весит меньше 600 кг, соответственно у ракеты был большой запас по массе топлива, которое можно было бы расходовать на возвращение. Но это не помогло.

Ракета "прибаржилась", но жестко - подломилась одна из раскладных опор, и ракета взорвалась, заодно уничтожив видеокамеру с которой велась трансляция. Поэтому видео, скорее всего будет через несколько дней, когда платформу вернут в порт и извлекут флешки из уцелевших камер.

Спутник Jason-3 успешно выведен на целевую орбиту.

Причина аварии - недораскрывшаяся "нога". Не сработал фиксатор опоры в раскрытом состоянии.

Пост обновляется по мере поступления новых данных."


SpaceX снова разбил ракету о баржу - Открытый космос Зеленого кота

Познавательно : http://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/84783.html#comments




"В Европе рады решению НАСА использовать Dream Chaser

 Image copyright SNC Image caption Корабль Dream Chaser будет иметь складываемые крылья, чтобы поместиться внутри обтекателя ракеты «Ариан»

В Европейском космическом агентстве (ЕКА) с энтузиазмом восприняли решение НАСА использовать крылатый пилотируемый аппарат Dream Chaser для доставки грузов на Международную космическую станцию.

14 января 2016 года американское космическое агентство НАСА выбрало компанию Sierra Nevada Corporation с их грузовой версией корабля Dream Chaser в качестве одного из трёх победителей конкурса по второй фазе программы снабжения Международной космической станции. Компании гарантируются как минимум шесть грузовых полетов к МКС в период с 2019 по 2024 года.

Эта компания разрабатывает пилотируемый корабль многократного использования под названием Dream Chaser.

С точки зрения ЕКА это хорошая новость, поскольку агентство имеет соглашения о сотрудничестве с Sierra Nevada Corporation. Решение НАСА означает, что теперь многие европейские компании получают шанс на поставку оборудования и ракетной техники этой корпорации.

Основным узлом корабля, в изготовлении которого примут участие европейские производители, станет новый международный стыковочный механизм, который был разработан в Европе.

Image copyright SNC Image caption Корабль Dream Chaser будет приземляться на обычные аэродромы

Корабль Dream Chaser будет иметь такой узел в его хвостовой части, с помощью которого он сможет состыковываться с МКС.

Этот узел позволяет герметизировать вход в корабль членами экипажа станции и его разгрузку.

Изготовлением этого механизма занимается бельгийская компания QinetiQ. Решение НАСА приведет к заключению многомиллионных контрактов между нею и ЕКА.

Эта компания возглавит создаваемый консорциум по производству первого такого стыковочного узла, прототип которого будет передан американской компании SNC для полетных испытаний бесплатно.

Однако дальнейшие поставки таких механизмов будут производиться на коммерческой основе.

Складные крылья

ЕКА и Германское космическое агентство DLR еще в начале 2014 года подписали с компанией SNC меморандум о взаимопонимании, в котором корабль Dream Chaser назывался в качестве возможного средства доставки грузов и людей на борт МКС.

Тогдашний глава ГКА Ян Вернер говорил об интересе европейских производителей к использованию в качестве носителя при запуске корабля тяжелой европейской ракеты «Ариан».

Однако он связал тогда эту возможность с изменением конструкции корабля — для того, чтобы поместиться под головным обтекателем ракеты «Ариан», корабль Dream Chaser должен иметь складывающиеся крылья.

Компания SNC согласилась с этим требованием при разработке грузовой версии корабля. Ян Вернер, который с тех пор стал генеральным директором ЕКА, подтвердил свой интерес к использованию этого корабля для различных космических миссий в будущем.

Image copyright SNC Image caption Корабль Dream Chaser начнет свои полеты не раньше 2019 года

ЕКА проявляет особый интерес к решению проблемы космического мусора, разрабатывая методы удаления старой и нефункционирующей техники с орбиты. По мнению Вернера, корабль Dream Chaser может сыграть при этом важную роль, доставляя на орбиту роботов и мощные лазеры, которые будут использоваться при утилизации космического мусора.

Решение НАСА об использовании корабля Dream Chaser добавляет уже второй корабль многократного использования к числу средств доставки на борт МКС.

Планируется, что этот корабль сможет совершать спуск с орбиты с использованием аэродинамического планирования в пилотируемом или беспилотном вариантах. Наиболее вероятным местом посадки является посадочная полоса в космическом центре Кеннеди во Флориде.

После такой посадки корабль можно будет быстро доставлять к месту старта и устанавливать в верхней части ракеты-носителя со сложенными крыльями.

Корабль «Дракон» компании SpaceX также рассчитан на многократное использование, однако пока НАСА настаивает на использовании при каждом запуске нового корабля.

источник Bbc.co.uk"

http://news-free.ru/2016/01/17/%D0%B...E%D0%B2%D0%B0/



http://www.popularmechanics.com/spac...ville-houston/

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dream_Chaser

----------


## Avia M

Коли так... Подъём ESAкосмоса.
18 января, AEX.RU –  Новый глава ESA Иоганн-Дитрих Вёрнер (Johann-Dietrich Wörner), не так давно назначенный на пост генерального директора, рассказал о планах  по строительству Лунной Деревни (Moon Village) – интернациональной исследовательской станции на Луне, которая может стать альтернативой Международной космической станции после того, как закончится срок её работы . Об этом пишет Вести.Ru.

В настоящее время многие учёные уже окрестили идею безумной... Гендиректор ESA поделился планами о строительстве деревни на Луне - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Роскосмос" считает компанию Space X своим конкурентом 18 января, 23:33 UTC+3
 "У нас нет особых точек соприкосновения, а конкуренция есть", - заявил официальный представитель Федерального космического агентства МОСКВА, 18 января. /ТАСС/.
 Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" рассматривает американскую частную компанию Space X в качестве конкурента на рынке пусковых услуг, а не партнера, заявил в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" официальный представитель "Роскосмоса" Игорь Буренков. "У нас нет особых точек соприкосновения, а конкуренция есть. На самом деле наши средства выведения вполне конкурентоспособны по сравнению с тем, что Space X предлагает, ровно так же, как и наши космические корабли", - сказал он."

ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - "Роскосмос" считает компанию Space X своим конкурентом





> .. рассказал о планах  по строительству Лунной Деревни (Moon Village) – интернациональной исследовательской станции на Луне, которая может стать альтернативой Международной космической станции после того, как закончится срок её работы . Об этом пишет Вести.Ru.
> 
> В настоящее время многие учёные уже окрестили идею безумной....


Ну за Луну "для науки", понятное дело, никто впрягаться не будет. Тем более в кризисные периоды внутри собственных стран. 
Вопросы престижа и приоритетов- в прошлом. Кто хотел, тот отметился. Остаются несколько мотивов- попил(самая интересная лунная программа)), втягивание конкурентов в бессмысленную дорогостоящую гонку, меганеобходимые уникальные лунные ископаемые(внезапно найденные)) и военные базы для уникальной вундервафли, дающие+500 очков к карме)) Ну или как с Антарктидой- вроде пока "ничья", т.е. "общая", но кто знает...

----------


## Avia M

Определённые заделы...

21 января, AEX.RU –  Предприятия российской ракетно-космической отрасли в ближайшее время полностью перестанут зависеть от украинских комплектующих... 
Роскосмос: Зависимость от украинских комплектующих скоро прекратится - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Дозаправка на Марсе...(водой)

25 января, AEX.RU –  Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" в 2018 году приступит к разработке двигателей для космических аппаратов, работающих за счет электролиза воды, говорится в проекте "Федеральной космической программы на 2016-2025 годы"...
"Роскосмос" намерен создать космические двигатели, работающие на воде - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"ЦУП: КОСМОНАВТЫ НА МКС ГОТОВЯТСЯ К ВЫХОДУ В ОТКРЫТЫЙ КОСМОС И РАБОТАМ НА ПОВЕРХНОСТИ МКС  25.01.2016 11:09
Специалисты Центра управления полетами (ЦУП) и экипаж Международной космической станции (МКС) готовятся к выходу в открытый космос по российской программе. Работать вне МКС будут космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Юрий МАЛЕНЧЕНКО и Сергей ВОЛКОВ. Открытие выходного люка стыковочного отсека «Пирс» запланировано на 3 февраля 2016 года в 16:10 мск.
Расчетная продолжительность 42-го по счету планового выхода российских космонавтов в открытый космос (по программе российского сегмента МКС) составит 5 час. 30 мин. Во время работы космонавты проведут ряд научных исследований и экспериментов, в том числе проконтролируют состояние внешних элементов конструкции станции.
Юрию МАЛЕНЧЕНКО и Сергею ВОЛКОВУ предстоит выполнить эксперимент «Тест»: они отберут пробы с внешней поверхности выходного люка – стыковочного отсека «Пирс» (СО-1) и в зоне привода крышки иллюминатора №8 служебного модуля «Звезда». Так отрабатываются методы для обнаружения негерметичности и контроля состояния элементов внешней поверхности МКС.
Космонавты также планируют демонтировать моноблок, отвечающий за экспонирование образцов органических и биологических материалов в условиях открытого космоса (эксперимент «Expose-R») и установить блок экспонирования образцов №2 эксперимента «Выносливость» на модуле «Поиск» (МИМ-2), для исследования влияния космического пространства на механические свойства материалов. На том же модуле они должны будут заменить съемную кассету-контейнер №2-М2, где размещены образцы покрытий внешних поверхностей станции, находящиеся в условиях длительного экспонирования, изменить ориентацию блока контроля давления и осаждений на МИМ-2.
Одна из важных задач – эксперимент «Реставрация» на выходном устройстве СО-1. Его цель – отработка технологии для наклеивания пленочных терморегулирующих покрытий, закрепления пакетов экранно-вакуумной тепловой изоляции на ремонтируемые поверхности и проведение операций, требующих склеивания пленочных материалов в условиях космического полета.
Для более удобного перемещения по внешней поверхности МКС космонавты установят мягкие поручни на конической части приборно-герметичного отсека №3 функционально-грузового блока «Заря». По окончании работ планируется фотосъемка внешней поверхности российского сегмента МКС.
Для Юрия МАЛЕНЧЕНКО это будет шестой выход за пределы орбитальной станции, а Сергей ВОЛКОВ выйдет в открытый космос в четвертый раз. "

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|


"Памятные даты космонавтики. 25 января 2016 г.

25 января исполняется 50 лет (1966) со дня запуска в СССР (полигон Капустин Яр) спутника "Космос-106" (ДС-П1-И №1) – первого в серии аппаратов для юстировки, снятия точностных характеристик и периодического контроля функционирования радиолокационных станций, определения координат и управления средствами специальных систем Министерства обороны.

25 января исполняется 20 лет (1996) со дня запуска с космодрома Байконур российского спутника связи "Горизонт" №43Л."

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/news/30231/

"На создание спутника связи нового поколения выделяется почти 10 млрд рублей

На создание первого серийного аппарата нового поколения «Гонец-М1» потратят почти 10 млрд руб., сообщило 25 января агентство Rambler со ссылкой на источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Как отмечается, средства также пойдут на изготовление средств управления спутником, обработку и передачу информации.

Запуск первого спутника «Гонец-М1» запланирован на 2023 год. Заказчиками создания системы являются МЧС России, Минтранс, Госкорпорация «Росатом», Росгидромет и Рослесхоз."

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/news/30232/


"В России будет построен национальный центр дистанционного зондирования Земли

К 2025 году в России будет создан Национальный центр дистанционного зондирования Земли из космоса, сообщил 25 января Rambler со ссылкой на источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

«На создание национального центра дистанционного зондирования Земли из космоса, который будет готов к применению в 2025 году, планируется выделить около 2,5 млрд руб», – сказал источник. Он отметил, что Центр будет осуществлять прием космической информации и ее обработку с космических аппаратов типа «Метеор», «Канопус», «Ресурс», «Обзор-О» и других перспективных спутников наблюдения, в том числе негосударственных."

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/news/30233/

----------


## OKA

"Новости Роскосмоса
ИНФОРМАЦИОННОЕ СООБЩЕНИЕ ОБ УПРАЗДНЕНИИ ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОГО КОСМИЧЕСКОГО АГЕНТСТВА
26.01.2016 10:36
Указом Президента от 28 декабря 2015 г. № 666 «Об упразднении Федерального космического агентства» Федеральное космическое агентство 1 января 2016 г. упразднено.
Распоряжением Правительства Российской Федерации от 19 января 2016 г. № 30-р председателем ликвидационной комиссии Роскосмоса назначен Д.В.Лысков. 
В соответствии с Федеральным законом от 13 июля 2015 г. № 215-ФЗ
«О Государственной корпорации по космической деятельности «Роскосмос» права и обязанности по исполнению государственных функций и оказанию государственных услуг в сфере космической деятельности осуществляются Государственной корпорацией по космической деятельности «Роскосмос».
Адрес Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»: Щепкина ул., д. 42, Москва, ГСП-6, 107996. "

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|


 26.01.2016
"Россия за полгода решит, из каких материалов создавать корабль "Федерация"

Выбор и сертификация материалов, из которых будет изготовлен перспективный космический корабль "Федерация", планируется завершить в первой половине 2016 года, сообщил РИА Новости во вторник 26 января первый заместитель генерального конструктора Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" Владимир Соловьев.

"Сейчас мы проводим ряд работ, связанных с оценкой и сертификацией новых материалов и технологий, которые позволят создать в космосе герметичную конструкцию, прежде всего из углепластика. Эти работы мы завершим в этом году, может быть даже в первой его половине", – сказал он.

А.Ж."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Россия за полгода решит, из каких материалов создавать корабль "Федерация"


"26.01.2016
ЕКА в этом году решит вопрос о сотрудничестве с Россией по Луне и Марсу

Европейское космическое агентство до конца года решит, насколько целесообразно продолжать сотрудничество с Россией по Луне и, возможно, по Марсу, сообщил РИА Новости во вторник 26 января глава представительства ЕКА в России Рене Пишель.

"Это решение должно быть принято в конце этого года на очередной конференции, окончательного решения по этому вопросу пока нет. По лунной миссии (проект "Луна-Грунт") решение будет принято точно, а по Марсу ("Бумеранг") – я даже не знаю", – сказал собеседник агентства.

А.Ж."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - ЕКА в этом году решит вопрос о сотрудничестве с Россией по Луне и Марсу



"Кабмин РФ определил детали запуска на Марс европейского космического аппарата 28.01.2016 7:29:09

       Москва. 28 января. ИНТЕРФАКС - Для подготовки запуска ракеты "Протон-М" в рамках российско-европейского проекта по исследованию Марса ExoMars будут привлекаться средства Минобороны РФ, говорится в опубликованном на сайте правительства сообщении.
       "Распоряжением утвержден комплекс мер по проведению запуска с космодрома Байконур космического аппарата научного назначения "ЭкзоМарс-2016" Европейского космического агентства. В частности, предусмотрено оказание услуг с привлечением сил и средств Минобороны России, обеспечение правовой защиты интересов государства в отношении используемых при запуске аппарата результатов интеллектуальной деятельности, допуск иностранных специалистов на связанные с запуском объекты", - отмечается в сообщении.
       Проект "ЭкзоМарс" - совместный российско-европейский проект по исследованию Марса, который предусматривает реализацию миссий 2016 и 2018 годов. Миссия "ЭкзоМарс-2016" предусматривает использование орбитального модуля и демонстрационного десантного модуля, создаваемых ЕКА.
       "ЭкзоМарс-2016" изготовлен компанией Thales Alenia Space Italia (Италия) по контракту с ЕКА. После выведения на заданную орбиту он будет включен во внутренний регистр ЕКА. Запуск планируется провести ракетой-носителем "Протон-М" с разгонным блоком "Бриз-М".
       Проведение запуска КА "ЭкзоМарс-2016" с использованием ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" и предоставление российских научных приборов будут способствовать дальнейшему укреплению позиций России на мировом рынке космических услуг, увеличению объема внебюджетных средств и инвестиций на развитие космической инфраструктуры России, считают в правительстве.
       "Российский вклад в научную составляющую проекта "ЭкзоМарс-2016" позволит провести ряд уникальных научных экспериментов, создать задел для будущих проектов по изучению Солнечной системы и дальнего космоса", - говорится в сообщении."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=401436



"Разбор «Марсианина»: Марс, наука, политика

Надеюсь все уже посмотрели фильм, поэтому обойдемся без спойлеров. Если еще не смотрели — лучше не читайте, а то впечатления от просмотра могут измениться. Сегодня разберем фильм на детали, и посмотрим, что в нем выдумка, а что похоже на реальность.

...Реально, дай научному сообществу волю, и оно вообще закроет пилотируемую программу, ибо в полетах людей 90% пропаганды и 10% науки. За стоимость одного полета человека к Марсу, всю Солнечную систему можно завалить обсерваториями, зондами и планетоходами, которые будут делать науку. Поэтому вопросы пилотируемых программ всегда решали и будут решать политики.

На сегодня завершим обзор фильма, а завтра продолжим разбор самой обширной технической стороны фильма."

Здесь :

Разбор "Марсианина": Марс, наука, политика

Разбор «Марсианина»: техника

http://zelenyikot.com/the-martian-2/

----------


## OKA

"ЦУП: очередная коррекция орбиты МКС планируется на 17 февраля Космос 1 февраля, 12:28 UTC+3

Специалисты российского Центра управления полетами (ЦУП) проведут очередную коррекцию орбиты полета Международной космической станции (МКС) 17 февраля. Об этом сообщили ТАСС в ЦУПе. "Маневр планируется на 17 февраля. Цель операции - обеспечение оптимальных условий для стыковки с МКС пилотируемого корабля "Союз ТМА-20М" с экипажем новой экспедиции на станцию", - сказали в ЦУПе. Источник в ракетно-космической отрасли уточнил ТАСС, что маневр будет проведен за счет двигателей пристыкованного к МКС грузового корабля "Прогресс М-29М". Старт "Союза ТМА-20М" запланирован на 19 марта с космодрома Байконур. Основной экипаж новой экспедиции - россияне Алексей Овчинин и Олег Скрипочка, а также астронавт NASA Джеффри Уильямс. Их дублеры - российские космонавты Сергей Рыжиков и Андрей Борисенко, а также американец Роберт Кимбро. Сейчас на борту станции несут вахту российские космонавты Михаил Корниенко, Сергей Волков и Юрий Маленченко, американцы Скотт Келли и Тимоти Копра, а также британский астронавт Тимоти Пик."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - ЦУП: очередная коррекция орбиты МКС планируется на 17 февраля


"МОСКВА, 1 февраля. /ТАСС/. Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" разработает собственную многоразовую ракету-носитель, чтобы обеспечить конкурентоспособность России на космическом рынке. Об этом сообщили ТАСС в ЦНИИмаш - головном научном институте "Роскосмоса". "Для обеспечения конкурентоспособности России на международной арене в области многоразовых средств выведения в "Федеральной космической программе на 2016-2025 годы" в рамках составной части научно-исследовательской работы "Авангард"/"Флагман" запланирован, с привлечением головных конструкторских бюро отрасли, выпуск системного проекта по космическому ракетному комплексу, включающему ракету-носитель с многоразовой первой ступенью и различными схемами ее спасения: ракетодинамической, парашютно-реактивной и крылатой", - сказал представитель ЦНИИмаш. По итогам разработки системного проекта, пояснил собеседник агентства, специалисты оценят возможность достижения многоразовой ракетой необходимых характеристик, сроки ее создания и стоимость. После получения этих данных "будет определен порядок дальнейших работ", включая "натурную отработку технологий спасения первой ступени с использованием летного демонстратора - перспективной ракеты-носителя сверхлегкого класса", уточнил представитель института. В России уже велись работы по созданию многоразовых космических комплексов. В частности, первая ступень ракеты-носителя "Энергия" (проект "Энергия-Буран") должна была после запуска возвращаться на Землю с помощью парашютов и твердотопливной двигательной установки мягкой посадки. Однако из-за закрытия проекта эти работы так и не были выполнены. В 2003 году Центр им. Хруничева, выпускающий ракеты "Протон-М" и "Ангара", продемонстрировал полноразмерный макет многоразового ракетного блока "Байкал" для первой ступени ракеты-носителя из семейства "Ангара". Блок после отделения от второй ступени носителя должны был возвращаться на аэродром "по-самолетному", рассказал представитель ЦНИИмаш. Аналогичный проект для ракеты-носителя тяжелого класса ("Многоразовая ракетно-космическая система", МРКС) разрабатывался тем же Центром им. Хруничева в 2012-2013 годах. "В результате, по оценкам специализированных организаций отрасли, удельная стоимость выведения полезной нагрузки на низкую околоземную орбиту с помощью МРКС прогнозировалась, при существующем грузопотоке, примерно в 1,7 раза выше, чем у одноразовых ракет-носителей. В этих условиях было признано нецелесообразным переходить к этапу практической реализации проекта в металле", - отметил собеседник агентства. В США уже две частные компании испытали ракеты со стартом и последующей посадкой. Компания Blue Origin провела испытания с одноступенчатой ракетой легкого класса, а SpaceX удалось посадить первую ступень двухступенчатого носителя среднего класса Falcon 9."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/2629303

Вот у них там флуктуации)) То надо, то не надо, то дорого, то не очень.

----------


## OKA

"Три новейших скафандра "Орлан-МКС" доставят на МКС до конца года

Новые скафандры "Орлан-МКС" доставят на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) до конца 2016 года, заявил журналистам руководитель полетов российского сегмента МКС Владимир Соловьев в среду.

Ранее сообщалось, что космонавты могут впервые использовать модернизированные российские скафандры "Орлан-МКС" с автоматической системой терморегулирования, позволяющей не отвлекаться на включение и выключение систем обогрева и не допустит ни перегрева, ни переохлаждения. Однако костюмы "Орлан-МКС" пока не доставлены на космическую станцию, поэтому в настоящий момент два российских космонавта Юрий Маленченко и Сергей Волков выполняют первый в 2016 году выход в открытый космос по российской программе работ на МКС в скафандрах "Орлан-МК", передает РИА Новости.

А.Ж."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Три новейших скафандра "Орлан-МКС" доставят на МКС до конца года

Познавательно : Какой ракетный двигатель самый лучший? - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 9 фев — РИА Новости, Алексей Богдановский. Компания SpaceX получит сертификат на осуществление космических запусков в интересах национальной безопасности и обороны США, заявил в конгрессе США директор национальной разведки Джеймс Клэппер.

США планируют "сертифицировать SpaceX для запуска наших грузов в области национальной безопасности в космос", сказал Клэппер. "Я заинтересован в том, чтобы наша космическая разведывательная группировка была пополнена, причем пополнена вовремя", — добавил Клэппер.

"Я согласен с наличием фундаментальной американской конкуренции, и поэтому я вполне доволен агрессивным подходом, который демонстрирует SpaceX", — заявил Клэппер.

При этом он дал понять, что США по-прежнему нуждаются в российских ракетных двигателях РД-180, которые используются на ракетах-носителях для запуска военных и разведывательных спутников США.

Ранее конгресс постановил отказаться от российских двигателей и ускорить разработку американских аналогов, но этот запрет был снят в бюджетном законе, который вступил в силу в декабре и действует до октября 2016 года.

SpaceX разрабатывает альтернативную ракету-носитель и двигатели, однако пока не готов к коммерческой эксплуатации."

РИА Новости Компания SpaceX получит сертификат на оборонные запуски в США | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 10 фев — РИА Новости. Ракета Delta 4 успешно стартовала с космодрома в Калифорнии со спутником для Национального управления военно-космической разведки США (NRO), из-за секретности миссии на четвертой минуте после старта компания United Launch Alliance (ULA) прервала трансляцию запуска.

"Вуаль секретности, покрывающая этот тайный спутник означает, что никакой информации о наборе высоты, запуске двигателя верхней ступени и отделении спутника не будет поступать в режиме реального времени", — сообщил портал Spaceflightnow, ведущий текстовую трансляцию запуска.

Старт принадлежащей ULA ракеты-носителя с космодрома на базе ВВС США Ванденберг (Калифорния) был дан в 14:40 мск. Ракета выводит на орбиту разведывательный спутник для нужд обеспечения национальной обороны, подробности не сообщаются.

Ракета Delta разработана и производится входящей в альянс ULA компанией Boeing"

РИА Новости США выводят на орбиту секретный разведывательный спутник | РИА Новости



"В Вашингтоне сообщили о стабилизации северокорейского спутника на орбите

Спутник "Кванмёнсон-4", запущенный КНДР 7 февраля, находится на стабильной орбите и прекратил кувыркание. Об этом сообщает во вторник, 9 февраля, Reuters со ссылкой на источник в Вашингтоне. В то же время, как предполагается, спутник по-прежнему не передает каких-либо данных на Землю."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - В Вашингтоне сообщили о стабилизации северокорейского спутника на орбите



"МОСКВА, 10 фев — РИА Новости. Намерение США разместить ядерное оружие в космосе может привести к неконтролируемой гонке вооружений, заявил в среду директор Департамента по вопросам нераспространения и контроля за вооружением МИД РФ Михаил Ульянов.

"США прилагают все усилия для того, чтобы оставить себе руки свободными для использования космического пространства в своих целях. И в этой связи, когда у них появятся такие возможности в технологическом плане, они не остановятся, чтобы разместить (ядерное оружие в космосе). Это будет нечто, по своим последствиям похожее на противоракетную оборону. Это будет нечто, меняющее правила игры в сфере стратегической стабильности. Это откроет ящик Пандоры, и другие государства, имеющие такие возможности, немедленно пойдут по тому же пути, и мы с вами окажемся свидетелями гонки вооружений в космосе", — сказал Ульянов на пресс-конференции в МИА "Россия сегодня"."

РИА Новости МИД РФ: размещение США ядерных сил в космосе "откроет ящик Пандоры" | РИА Новости


Придумают очередную "ось зла" от Жёлтого до Белого(или Чёрного) моря, и подвесят удобненько ядрёны батоны на  маневрирующих платформах, типа Х-челноков.  Не так уж и дорого, для внезапных ударов. Давно у них руки чешутся)) 


"Россия не может пойти на сокращение стратегических боезарядов в связи с развитием ПРО США, заявляют в МИД  10.02.2016 15:02:54

       Москва. 10 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В Москве не видят условий для положительного ответа на предложение США сократить на треть стратегические наступательные вооружения, заявили в среду в МИД России.
       "Американцы уверены в том, что смогут обеспечить свою безопасность и безопасность своих союзников в случае сокращения боезарядов на треть", - сказал на пресс-конференции в Москве директор профильного департамента МИД России Михаил Ульянов.
       "Возникает вопрос, можем ли мы иметь такую же уверенность? Ответ на сегодняшний день не позитивный", - отметил он.
       По словам М.Ульянова, условий для такого сокращения пока нет, в частности, в связи с развитием американской ПРО."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=402748

Хе-хе-хе))  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Какое-такое сокращение... не видите (в америках)? мы мирные люди! Учитывая американскую экспансию своей "исключительности", на подшефные регионы.
P.S. Более подходит для "Граждане и Государство".

----------


## OKA

"Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры (ФГУП ЦЭНКИ) завершил строительство завода по производству гидразина — топлива, применяемого для заправки двигателей ракет и космических аппаратов.

— Завод по производству гидразина в России построен в рамках ФЦП «Разработка, восстановление и организация производства стратегических, дефицитных и импортозамещающих материалов», — рассказала Рано Джураева, и.о. генерального директора ЦЭНКИ. — Он расположен в Нижегородской области, проектная мощность — 15 т в год. В настоящее время идут комплексные испытания оборудования.

Гидразин применяется для заправки космических аппаратов и разгонных блоков — этим объясняется невысокий объем выпуска.

Производство гидразина и гептила (несимметричный диметилгидразин) в России было свернуто в 1990-е годы. С тех пор гидразин закупался за рубежом, в основном в Германии. В 2014 году, после обострения отношений со странами западного блока, поставки гидразина в РФ прекратились, так как данный вид топлива используется в том числе для реализации военных программ. В октябре 2014 года санкции были частично ослаблены: совет Европейского союза разрешил поставлять в Россию гидразин и гептил в тех случаях, когда топливо приобретается для реализации совместных с Европейским космическим агентством программ либо для запусков европейских космических аппаратов. Продавцам указали следить за тем, чтобы российские компании покупали строго необходимое количество топлива под конкретный проект.

По словам представителей Роскосмоса, топливное эмбарго никак не сказалось на космических программах. Точнее, сказаться пока не успело: в РФ были накоплены запасы тех марок топлива, которые попали под санкции. Главным образом, о создании запасов позаботились в Минобороны, уточнил собеседник в Роскосмосе.

— Основного ракетного топлива — несимметричного диметилгидразина, на котором работают первые ступени «Протонов» и ряд других ракет, у нас накоплено на десятилетие вперед, так что дефицита не предвидится, — заверил Иван Моисеев, научный руководитель Института космической политики. — А вот с особо чистыми гидразинами, такими как амидол, возникают проблемы. Поэтому Роскосмос и решил этот вопрос оперативно.

Наложенные европейскими странами и США санкции скорректировали политику Роскосмоса по целому ряду направлений. Наиболее чувствительным здесь оказался запрет на поставку в РФ электронной компонентной базы (ЭКБ). 

Поставка ЭКБ двойного назначения (категории: military — для использования в военных системах, space — радиационно стойкие комплектующие) регулируется международными правилами торговли вооружениями (ITAR) и требует оформления экспортных лицензий для вывоза с территории США и ЕС. Бюро промышленности и безопасности коммерческого департамента США (BIS) в прошлом году приостановило выдачу лицензий, из-за чего поставщики не смогли продавать российским производителям космического оборудования ранее применявшиеся в российских спутниках электронные компоненты. В итоге целый ряд проектов попал под вынужденное перепроектирование, в их числе «Арктика» и «ГЕО-ИК». Как сообщил в интервью «Известиям» генеральный директор ОАО «Российские космические системы» Андрей Тюлин, принято решение перепроектировать навигационный спутник следующего поколения для системы ГЛОНАСС. "

Роскосмос восстановил производство гидразина - Известия


"МОСКВА, 12 февраля. /ТАСС/. Ракета-носитель "Протон-М", которая должна отправить в космос аппараты российско-европейской миссии "ЭкзоМарс", прибыла на космодром Байконур. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе Центра им. Хруничева, выпускающего "Протоны".

"Сегодня, 12 февраля, железнодорожный состав с блоками ракеты-носителя был перевезен в монтажно-испытательный корпус", - сказали на предприятии.

Как сообщалось ранее, запуск станции "ЭкзоМарс" намечен на 14 марта. "Протон-М" с разгонным блоком "Бриз-М" должен вывести в космос орбитальный модуль TGO (Trace Gas Orbiter, займется анализом состава атмосферы Марса и ретрансляцией данных) и демонстрационный десантный модуль Schiaparelli (отработает вход в атмосферу и посадку на поверхность планеты).

Второй этап программы с запуском еще двух модулей должен быть реализован в 2018 году. Тогда к Марсу отправят полноценный спускаемый модуль и самоходного робота, в задачи которого войдут бурение и анализ марсианского грунта."

Подробнее на ТАСС : ТАСС: Космос - Ракета для запуска миссии "ЭкзоМарс" доставлена на Байконур

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 17 февраля. INTERFAX.RU - Роскосмос и Минобороны обсуждают возможность привлечения военных для подготовки по ряду специальностей, но Центр подготовки космонавтов не будет переподчинен военному ведомству, сообщила госкорпорация.

"Мы обсуждаем возможность привлечения военных специалистов по ряду специальностей, и встретили позитивный отклик, но сначала надо решить ряд правовых и финансовых вопросов", - заявил в среду представитель Роскосмоса.

Ранее в СМИ появилась информация, согласно которой руководство Центра подготовки космонавтов якобы планирует вернуть ЦПК в подчинение Минобороны, в котором центр находился до 2008 года.

"Изменение статуса ЦПК и его подчиненности не предполагается, учитывая в том числе наши программы по международному сотрудничеству", - прокомментировал ситуацию представитель госкорпорации."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/495069


"Спутник ГЛОНАСС вышел из строя на орбите

Роскосмос сообщил о техническом повреждении

Один из аппаратов космической группировки ГЛОНАСС вышел из строя. Причиной сбоя в работе стало механическое повреждение, сообщили в Роскосмосе.

«Спутник "Глонасс-М" N738 вышел из строя из-за механического повреждения. В четверг комиссия Роскосмоса должна принять решение о его выводе из системы», - цитирует источник в ведомстве телеканал РЕН ТВ.

Планируется, что на место 738-го спутника будет переведен аппарат №736. В нужную точку стояния аппарат будет доставлен в марте.

Вышедший из строя спутник был выведен на орбиту 2 сентября 2010 года.

Ранее сообщалось, что передача системы ГЛОНАСС в эксплуатацию Минобороны должна произойти в феврале 2016 года. Для глобального покрытия навигационным полем всей поверхности планеты необходимо 24 спутника. Сейчас в системе ГЛОНАСС насчитывается 28 аппаратов."

Спутник ГЛОНАСС вышел из строя на орбите

----------


## Avia M

Факт механического повреждения зафиксирован с помощью видеорегистратора ("встречка")? Интересно каким образом выявился сие факт...
Ещё. АО «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») и Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» представили новейшие решения в области спутниковой съемки представителям органов исполнительной власти субъектов РФ ...http://www.aex.ru/news/2016/2/17/149575/

----------


## OKA

> Факт механического повреждения зафиксирован с помощью видеорегистратора ("встречка")? Интересно каким образом выявился сие факт...


Не сообщают... Спутник нового поколения «Глонасс-К» ввели в эксплуатацию ― Спутник / Новости

Всё что угодно- встречка, вертикальный, боковой))  Микрометеорит или мусор и т.д. Например : 

Израильский спутник утрачен из-за попадания метеорита ― Спутник / Новости


Тут подробнее про планы :

"МОСКВА, 17 февраля. /ТАСС/. Космический аппарат системы ГЛОНАСС вышел из строя, сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Спутник "Глонасс-М" №738 вышел из строя из-за механического повреждения. В четверг комиссия "Роскосмоса" должна принять решение о его выводе из системы", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он объяснил, что именно с этим связано принятое несколько дней назад решение вывести на техническое обслуживание сразу три спутника, запущенных в одно время и работающих в одной плоскости - "Глонасс-М" №736, №737 и №738.

По его словам, на место 738-го спутника будет переведен аппарат №736. В нужную точку стояния он, как ожидается, придет в начале марта. На месте 736-го аппарата находится спутник орбитального резерва - космический аппарат "Глонасс- К" №702.

"Глонасс-К" - космический аппарат нового поколения, и до последнего времени он находился на этапе летных испытаний. Однако нештатная ситуация с "Глонасс-М" №738 вынудила ввести в строй новый аппарат, чтобы закрыть возникшую дыру", - пояснил собеседник агентства.

Кроме того, в работу из резерва введен спутник-"пенсионер" №714, находящийся на орбите более 10 лет при планируемом сроке работы в семь лет.

В настоящее время в составе орбитальной группировки ГЛОНАСС насчитывается 28 космических аппаратов, 22 из них используются по целевому назначению. Три аппарата временно выведены на техобслуживание - вышедший из строя спутник №738, переводящийся в другую точку стояния аппарат №736 и запущенный одним с ними пуском "Глонасс-М" №737. Один аппарат, запущенный на орбиту 7 февраля 2016 года, находится на этапе ввода в эксплуатацию. Планируется, что он начнет работу в начале марта. Кроме того, еще один спутник "Глонасс-М" находится на исследовании главного конструктора, а аппарат "Глонасс-К" проходит этап летных испытаний.

Сбой со спутником произошел за несколько недель до планируемой передачи системы ГЛОНАСС в эксплуатацию Минобороны. Ранее сообщалось, что это событие должно было произойти до конца февраля.

Система ГЛОНАСС впервые была введена в эксплуатацию в интересах Минобороны РФ в сентябре 1993 года с орбитальной группировкой из 12 спутников. В декабре 1995 года орбитальная группировка была развернута до штатного состава - 24 спутника, но затем сократилась до ограниченного состава. В декабре 2005 года Роскосмосу и Минобороны было поручено ускорить восстановление орбитальной группировки системы ГЛОНАСС. Принять ее в эксплуатацию планировалось в конце 2012 года."

ТАСС: http://tass.ru/kosmos/2674240


"РИО-ДЕ-ЖАНЕЙРО, 18 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Дарья Юрьева/. В Бразилии в четверг была введена в эксплуатацию измерительная станция глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы ГЛОНАСС. Об этом корреспонденту ТАСС сообщил представитель госкорпорации Роскосмос в южноамериканской республике Геннадий Саенко.

"Полагаю, что открытие очередной станции ГЛОНАСС на территории Бразилии придаст дополнительный импульс другим совместным проектам в области космоса между нашими странами", - отметил он. По словам Саенко, уже в апреле этого года планируется ввод в эксплуатацию аналогичной станции в Федеральном университете города Санта-Мария (штат Риу-Гранди-ду-Сул). Кроме того, до конца 2016 года в штате Минас-Жерайс на юго-востоке Бразилии должно быть закончено строительство комплекса по мониторингу космического мусора.

Открытая станция размещена на территории Технологического института штата Пернамбуку, расположенного в городе Ресифи на северо-востоке страны. Она стала третьим элементом системы ГЛОНАСС, действующим в Бразилии. В 2013 году на территории Университета города Бразилиа была установлена станция системы дифференциальной коррекции и мониторинга ГЛОНАСС, а в 2014 году там же была открыта квантово-оптическая станция глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы.

Как сообщили в Роскосмосе, станция в городе Ресифи, помимо своего основного предназначения - улучшения характеристик системы ГЛОНАСС, может быть использована бразильскими специалистами для проведения научных исследований."

Подробнее на ТАСС: http://tass.ru/kosmos/2680377


"ВАШИНГТОН, 19 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Американский грузовой корабль Cygnus должен отстыковаться в пятницу от Международной космической станции (МКС) и отправиться в направлении Земли, чтобы сгореть в плотных слоях ее атмосферы. Как сообщило NASA, операция начнется в 7 часов утра по времени восточного побережья США (15:00 мск).

Cygnus будет отстыкован от модуля "Юнити" на американском сегменте МКС с помощью автоматической руки-манипулятора "Канадарм-2", которой будут управлять операторы из Космического центра имени Джонсона в Хьюстоне (штат Техас). Ожидается, что через 25 минут после начала операции американские астронавты Скотт Келли и Тим Копра дадут команду, чтобы отпустить корабль "в свободное плавание". "Когда аппарат окажется на безопасном расстоянии от станции, будут дважды включены его двигатели, чтобы он смог (сойти с орбиты и) направиться к земной атмосфере, где он сгорит над Тихим океаном", - отметило космическое ведомство США.

Оно напомнило, что Cygnus, построенный компанией Orbital ATK, привез на МКС 9 декабря прошлого года более 3 тонн полезных грузов, в том числе воду, продукты и материалы для научных экспериментов в таких областях, как биология, биотехнологии, химия, физика. Кроме того, он впервые доставил туда микроспутник и устройство для его вывода в космос с борта орбитального комплекса. Как обычно, перед отправкой к Земле он будет загружен мусором, накопившимся на станции.

Следующий запуск Cygnus к МКС предварительно намечен на 22 марта с помощью ракеты-носителя "Атлас-5" которая стартует с космодрома на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида). Первоначально он планировался на 10 марта, но был отложен из-за того, что во время обычной предполетной проверки в одной из упаковок с вещами и продовольствием для экипажа была обнаружена черная плесень. Специалистам пришлось проводить дополнительный осмотр и дезинфекцию всех грузов, приготовленных к отправке на станцию.

Это будет уже пятый полет Cygnus к орбитальному комплексу. Как сообщило NASA, на этот раз он доставит туда "3D-принтер второго поколения и инструмент для определения химического состава метеоритов, проникающих в земную атмосферу". При возвращении Cygnus на Землю на самом корабле - еще до того, как он сгорит в плотных слоях атмосферы, - будет устроен пожар. Эксперимент поможет изучить особенности распространения огня в условиях микрогравитации и усовершенствовать противопожарную защиту в ходе следующих космических миссий.

В настоящее время на МКС вместе с Келли и Копрой несут космическую вахту российские космонавты Юрий Маленченко, Михаил Корниенко и Сергей Волков, а также их британский коллега Тим Пик. Корниенко и Келли прибыли туда еще в марте 2015 года и должны стать первыми, кто проработает на станции без перерыва почти целый год. Раньше все экипажи находились там не более шести-семи месяцев."

Подробнее на ТАСС: http://tass.ru/kosmos/2680799

----------


## Avia M

ОАО "Информационные спутниковые системы (ИСС) имени академика М.Ф. Решетнёва" впервые представило на сингапурском авиасалоне российские технологии в сфере космоса...
Россия впервые представила космические технологии на салоне в Сингапуре - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 19 февраля. INTERFAX.RU - Минобороны РФ было вынуждено заказать у промышленности дополнительно четыре спутника связи "Меридиан", так как планировавшиеся на замену этим спутникам перспективные аппараты "Сфера-В" оказались слишком тяжелыми для существующих ракет-носителей, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пятницу в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Проблемы с импортозамещением, в частности, по линии электронной компонентной базы, привели к значительному увеличению массы аппаратов типа "Сфера-В". Получилось так, что существующие в настоящее время у России ракеты-носители "Протон-М", "Ангара-А5" не в состоянии вывести на высокоэллиптическую орбиту спутники этого типа в новой, российской комплектации", - пояснил собеседник агентства.

Так он прокомментировал появившиеся в СМИ сообщения о том, что Минобороны вынуждено запросить дополнительно 14 млрд рублей на закупку четырех спутников типа "Меридиан" для поддержания орбитальной группировки этой системы. В ее составе в настоящее время находятся четыре спутника."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/495385


Проблемы видимо не только в компонентах, но и в "консерватории")))

http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/?search=...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## OKA

"В НАСА заявили, что американцам, желающим сделать полеты в космос своей профессией, предстоит выучить русский язык. Этот предмет войдет в обязательную образовательную программу для астронавтов. Сообщается, что прем заявок закончен, имена счастливчиков станут известны только в следующем году. Предпочтение отдадут профессиональным летчикам, инженерам, ученым и врачам.

На этот раз число желающих полететь в космос стало рекордным — более 18 тысяч. Это почти в три раза больше, чем в 2012 году, году, когда проходил последний подобный набор. В НАСА объясняют такой ажиотаж космическими перспективами, ведь кому-то из претендентов предстоит покорить Марс. Путешествие к Красной планете намечено на середину 2030 годов."

Подробнее на НТВ.Ru: Астронавты НАСА в обязательном порядке будут учить русский язык // НТВ.Ru


Последствия "Гравитации" ,"Интерстеллара" и "Марсианина"  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

'МОСКВА, 22 фев — РИА Новости. Северная Корея действительно вывела на орбиту разведывательный спутник дистанционного зондирования земли, аппаратура на нем функционирует, сообщил в понедельник начальник Главного центра разведки космической обстановки РФ полковник Андрей Калюта.

Искусственный спутник "Кванмёнсон-4" был запущен в КНДР 7 февраля. Соседние страны восприняли этот запуск как испытание межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты. На этой неделе агентство Ассошиэйтед Пресс со ссылкой на правительственные источники в США сообщило, что спутник продолжил "кувыркаться" на орбите после краткого периода стабилизации. Также западные СМИ писали, что с него не поступают радиосигналы.

"Средствами главного центра был обнаружен вывод Северной Кореей на орбиту космического аппарата. Мы наблюдали в данном запуске два космических объекта: третья ступень ракеты-носителя и сам космический аппарат. Исходя из анализа полученной информации, можно сделать вывод, что данный космический аппарат является аппаратом дистанционного зондирования земли, то есть может выполнять разведывательные функции", — сказал Калюта в эфире радиостанции "Русская служба новостей".

Он добавил, что функционирование космического аппарата показало, что аппаратура на данном спутнике включена."

РИА Новости ВКС РФ подтверждает вывод спутника на орбиту Северной Кореей | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. ЛЮКИ МЕЖДУ МКС И ТПК «СОЮЗ ТМА-18М» ЗАКРЫТЫ  02.03.2016 00:54

2 марта 2016 года в 00:48 по московскому времени была завершена операция по закрытию переходных люков между транспортным пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) «Союз ТМА-18М» и Международной космической станцией. 

Расстыковка ТПК «Союз ТМА-18М» запланирована в 04:05 мск. По расчетам баллистической службы, спускаемый аппарат с экипажем в составе командира корабля, космонавта РОСКОСМОСА Сергея ВОЛКОВА и участников «годового» полета Михаила КОРНИЕНКО и астронавта НАСА Скотта КЕЛЛИ осуществит посадку в Казахстане в 07:26 мск 2 марта."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |









"SpaceX в четвертый раз переносит запуск Falcon 9, теперь на субботу.   01:35 02.03.2016

Старт ракеты с мыса Канаверал был вновь отложен из-за сильного ветра, и в настоящее время проводятся консультации с метеорологами, чтобы назначить точное время запуска.

SES-9 создан компанией Boeing и принадлежит спутниковому оператору SES. Запуск аппарата должен был состояться еще более полугода назад, но был отложен из-за крушения в июне ракеты Falcon 9 при отправке груза к МКС. Оправившаяся после июньской катастрофы SpaceX в январе осуществила два успешных запуска Falcon 9. В ходе предстоящей миссии SpaceX также планирует осуществить попытку посадки первой ступени ракеты на плавучую платформу в Атлантическом океане."

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/space/20160302/1382722666.html

----------


## Avia M

Возвратились.
Возвращение экипажа МКС на Землю

----------


## OKA

ЦЭНКИ. НОВОЕ ДОМЕННОЕ ИМЯ ОФИЦИАЛЬНОГО САЙТА
02.03.2016 19:30
Компания ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» («Космодромы России») сменила доменное имя официальной страницы в сети Интернет.
Теперь вместо www.tsenki.com набирайте ЦЭНКИ - Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры.
Обратите внимание: также меняются адреса электронной почты ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» - теперь все электронные адреса сотрудников будут заканчиваться на @russian.space.
Например: tsenki@russian.space

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"Фотограф Роланд Миллер посвятил свое творчество памятникам эпохи великой космической гонки. Монументальные комплексы, с которых стартовали ракеты «Меркурий-Редстоун» и «Сатурн-1», сносить было слишком сложно, а консервировать — слишком дорого. В итоге их просто обнесли заборами и предоставили самим себе.

Выносные командные пункты, пусковые площадки, туннели, испытательные стенды и пультовые на закрытых территориях НАСА, ВВС и армии США бездействуют уже несколько десятилетий и понемногу разрушаются.

Миллер годами снимает эти интереснейшие объекты и собрал недавно свои фотографии в книгу."

Руины американских космодромов: Фото: Космос: Наука и техника: Lenta.ru

----------


## OKA

"Очередная попытка посадить первую ступень Falcon на баржу провалилась

Запуск Falcon 9




Space X запустила на орбиту грузовую ракету Falcon 9 со спутником связи. Однако очередная попытка мягко посадить первую ступень на платформу в океане завершилась неудачей.

Как сообщает NASA, старт произошел 4 марта в 18:45 (5 марта в 2:45 по московскому времени) с мыса Канаверал во Флориде. Falcon 9 успешно вывела на орбиту высотой более 40 тысяч километров спутник связи SES-9 массой почти восемь тонн. Эта миссия стала наиболее сложной за всю историю Space X.


Попытка посадить первую ступень на автоматизированную платформу в океане для повторного использования оказалась безуспешной — ступень разрушилась. Как написал в твиттере основатель Space X Элон Маск, неудача была предсказуемой, однако у следующей попытки шансы на успех высоки.

Четыре предыдущих попытки посадить ступень Falcon на океанскую платформу также были неудачными. Однако в декабре 2015 года ступень ракеты успешно приземлилась на космодроме неподалеку от места старта. Нынешний запуск неоднократно откладывался из-за неполадок в топливной системе.

Олег Лищук"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/03/05/falcon-fail

----------


## Avia M

Сварили бы из нержавейки конусообразный "приёмник" и сажали туда...  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС и МАА: КОНФЕРЕНЦИЯ, ПОСВЯЩЕННАЯ ЮБИЛЕЮ ПОЛЕТА ЮРИЯ ГАГАРИНА 11.03.2016 11:16

24-26 мая 2016 года в Королеве (Московская область) Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» и Международная академия астронавтики (МАА) проведут международную конференцию «Пилотируемое освоение космоса» (HSE-2016). Конференция приурочена к 55-летию полета первого человека в космос – подвигу Юрия ГАГАРИНА.
Форум инициировала МАА, так как Академия обладает большим опытом организации и проведения подобных мероприятий во всем мире. Идея получила поддержку РОСКОСМОСА, организатором выступает одно из ведущих предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли России, флагман отечественной пилотируемой космонавтики – РКК «ЭНЕРГИЯ» им. С.П.Королева.
Конференция должна стать самым крупным форумом МАА в России, наиболее значимым мероприятием в рамках подготовки к очередному Саммиту глав космических агентств. С 2010 года МАА провела уже три Саммита, где обсуждаются самые острые проблемы современной космонавтики.
«Четвертый Саммит глав космических агентств, запланированный на начало 2017 года, посвящен тематике пилотируемого освоения космоса и автоматическим космическим комплексам. И в преддверии этого форума очень важно услышать Россию»,- отмечает Жан-Мишель КОНТАН, генеральный секретарь МАА.
На конференцию в подмосковный Королев планируют прибыть руководители и представители мировых космических ведомств, менеджеры и специалисты промышленных предприятий отрасли, инженеры и ученые, студенты. Всего ожидается около 300 гостей.
Рекомендации участников HSE-2016 станут основой для выводов, которые Международная академия астронавтики представит главам ведущих мировых космических агентств в 2017 году.

Более подробная информация о конференции – на сайте www.hse2016.com  ."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"Прямая трансляция пуска КА "Ресурс-П" с космодрома Байконур  11/03/2016

ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» обеспечит онлайн трансляцию пуска КА «Ресурс-П»

Пуск планируется 12 марта 2016 года в 21 час 56 мин 00 сек мск.

Онлайн-трансляция будет доступна на интернет-сайтах:

ЦЭНКИ - Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры - сайт ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ»

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС | - сайты Роскосмоса (раздел «мультимедиа» / «онлайн – трансляции»).

Начало трансляции: 19:50:00, 12 марта, 2016 (Московское время)

Окончание трансляции: 22:50:00, 12 марта, 2016 (Московское время)."

ЦЭНКИ - Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры



'БАЙКОНУР: РКН «ПРОТОН» С КОСМИЧЕСКИМ АППАРАТОМ МИССИИ EХОMARS- 2016 ВЫВЕЗЕНА НА СТАРТОВЫЙ КОМПЛЕКС 11.03.2016 13:08

11 марта 2016 года на космодроме Байконур состоялся вывоз на стартовый комплекс (СК) ракеты космического назначения (РКН) «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» и двумя космическими аппаратами российско-европейской миссии ExoMars-2016 - демонстрационным спускаемым модулем Schiaparelli («Скиапарелли») и орбитальным модулем Trace Gas Orbiter.
До этого в течение двух суток ракета находилась на технологической заправочной площадке, где проходила заправка компонентами топлива баков низкого давления разгонного блока «Бриз-М».
В настоящий момент РКН «Протон-М» доставлена на стартовый комплекс площадки 200 космодрома и установлена в вертикальное положение. Стартовые расчёты предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли приступили к работам по графику первого стартового дня.
Пуск ракеты космического назначения «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» и научными аппаратами российско-европейской миссии ExoMars-2016 запланирован на 14 марта 2016 года в 12:31 мск с площадки №200 космодрома Байконур. Это будет второй в 2016 году космический запуск с использованием российской ракеты-носителя тяжелого класса «Протон».
РН «Протон» и разгонный блок «Бриз-М» разработаны и серийно производятся в ФГУП «Государственный космический научно-производственный центр им. М.В. Хруничева» («Центр Хруничева»). Модернизированная РН «Протон-М», оснащенная разгонным блоком «Бриз-М», способна доставлять на геопереходную орбиту полезную нагрузку массой свыше 6 т.
ExoMars – совместный проект Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА). Орбитальный модуль Trace Gas Orbiter будет изучать малые газовые примеси атмосферы и распределение водяного льда в грунте Марса, в том числе, используя российское научное оборудование, разработанное в Институте космических исследований РАН (ИКИ РАН). Орбитальный модуль также будет ретранслировать данные с демонстрационного десантного модуля миссии 2016 года, десантного модуля и марсохода миссии 2018 года. Демонстрационного посадочный модуль Schiaparelli предназначен для отработки необходимых технологий входа в атмосферу, спуска, посадки и проведения исследований научными приборами."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


"ВАШИНГТОН, 10 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Космическое ведомство США рассматривает подготовку первого полета человека на Марс не как американский, а как международный проект и намерено сотрудничать в целях его реализации с другими странами, в том числе с Россией. Об этом сообщил в среду директор NASA Чарльз Болден, отвечая на вопрос корреспонденту ТАСС на встрече с экспертами и журналистами в ходе вашингтонской конференции по спутниковой связи Satellite-2016.

"Полет на Марс - это международный проект", - заявил он, добавив, что многие страны располагают техническими ресурсами для того, чтобы внести в него свой вклад. "И мы готовы с ними сотрудничать", - подчеркнул Болден. Он подтвердил, что NASA рассчитывает осуществить первый пилотируемый полет на Красную планету примерно в середине 2030-х годов.

Соревнование идей, а не космическая гонка

Глава космического ведомства США выразил уверенность, что нынешние политические разногласия между Вашингтоном и Москвой не должны мешать взаимодействию в подготовке путешествия на Марс. "Даже в периоды очень серьезной дипломатической напряженности в отношениях между нашими странами мы успешно осуществляли мирное сотрудничество с российскими коллегами на Международной космической станции (МКС), - сказал Болден. - И сейчас, когда происходит такое сотрудничество с участием многих стран, не может быть места тому соперничеству, которое существовало в годы "холодной войны".

"Сейчас вместо этого идет соревнование идей", - продолжил директор NASA, заверив, что американские специалисты "готовы обсуждать новые идеи с ведущими космическими державами и с другими странами, которые тоже могут участвовать в совместных космических проектах". "Мы рассчитываем, что дискуссии на эту тему состоятся в ходе очередного Космического симпозиума, который по традиции пройдет в апреле в Колорадо-Спрингс (штат Колорадо)", - сообщил Болден.

"Мы намерены продолжить диалог на эту тему со всеми участниками программы МКС - космическими агентствами России, Канады, Японии и стран Европы. Мы хотим узнать, что думают другие страны по поводу того, как осуществить путешествие на Марс", - заявил директор NASA. Он подчеркнул, что это путешествие заключается не только в отправке человека на Красную планету. "В действительности оно началось 50 лет назад, когда мы приступили к изучению Марса, - считает Болден. - А 35 лет назад на его орбиту впервые был выведен научный спутник "Маринер-9".

По примеру лунной программы

"Дорожная карта" подготовки в пилотируемому полету на Марс предусматривает, что сначала к нему будут отправлены автоматические аппараты, которые займутся изучением атмосферы планеты и ее поверхности, определят место будущей посадки пилотируемого корабля. "Так мы делали, когда готовились к полету на Луну", - сказал директор NASA, напомнив о программе "Аполлон".

По его словам, "возможно, будет осуществлена посадка на один из спутников Марса - Фобос или Деймос". Создание орбитальных станций и спускаемых аппаратов для изучения Марса может стать областью международного сотрудничества. "Ряд стран уже выразили заинтересованность в том, чтобы принять участие в их сооружении, и мы обсуждаем эти вопросы внутри нашего ведомства, с нашими зарубежными партнерами и с коммерческими компаниями", - отметил Болден.

Он также добавил, что на данном этапе подготовка к пилотируемому полету на Марс идет по плану. США намерены использовать в этих целях новый космический корабль "Орион", созданный корпорацией Lockheed Martin, и тяжелую ракету SLS, разрабатываемую другим гигантом авиакосмической промышленности США - компанией Boeing.

Вместе они составят интегрированную многофункциональную систему для пилотируемых полетов в дальний космос, в том числе на Красную планету. NASA рассчитывает, что в свой первый испытательный полет с астронавтами на борту "Орион" отправится не позже апреля 2023 года. До этого - предположительно в 2018 году - впервые должен состояться запуск корабля с помощью носителя SLS. Свой первый испытательный полет "Орион" совершил в декабре 2014 года с помощью ракеты "Дельта-4"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Директор NASA: США готовы сотрудничать с Россией в подготовке полета на Марс



"О, неет!" -как говорилось в "Ил-2" )) "Путешественники" оне оказывается б. :Biggrin:  Такой попил и шпиёнский контроль ни один бюджет РФ не выдержит)) Только автоматические станции сугубо отечественного пр-ва на отечественных компонентах , отечественной сборки, с отечественными управленцами спасут "космоснаш")) Году так к 2030))  Что-то не заметно амерских обитаемых станций на Луне ,спустя 35 лет после "..гигантский скачок для всего человечества")) Пусть сами ус..ться и слетают)) Ну если кто добровольцем к ним в экипаж пойдёт- его дело. Году так к 2050 )) Вот нахрена там человек? Потусить, да на тачке покататься, как здесь : 

Apollo 17 in Real-time

Про "марсиан" : 

Провалившийся рай - невероятно отрезвляющий эксперимент - Интересные мысли

Биосфера-2. Мифы и реальность

Photo Tour | Biospherics

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Путешественники" оне оказывается б. Такой попил и шпиёнский контроль ни один бюджет РФ не выдержит)) Только автоматические станции сугубо отечественного пр-ва на отечественных компонентах , отечественной сборки, с отечественными управленцами спасут "космоснаш")) Году так к 2030))  Что-то не заметно амерских обитаемых станций на Луне ,спустя 35 лет после "..гигантский скачок для всего человечества")) Пусть сами ус..ться и слетают)) Ну если кто добровольцем к ним в экипаж пойдёт- его дело. Году так к 2050 )) Вот нахрена там человек? Потусить, да на тачке покататься, как здесь :


Вот тут я не понял: это уже ваш собственный комментарий или как?

----------


## OKA

> Вот тут я не понял: это уже ваш собственный комментарий или как?


Персонажу "флоггер" сообщаю : НАШ)) Лавров разрешил))

Понял, что "вам" уже нечего по теме ветки высказаться, или запОстить новости, или ещё чО))

Чисто дзэн коплю))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Персонажу "флоггер" сообщаю : НАШ)) Лавров разрешил))


Я так и понял.

----------


## OKA

"Всё готово для старта в понедельник европейского космического зонда ExoMars Trace Gas Orbiter.

Это совместный проект Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) и российского Главкосмоса. Зонд должен быть выведен на траекторию движения к Марсу тяжелой российской ракетой-носителем "Протон" с космодрома Байконур.

Выйдя на орбиту вокруг Марса, зонд займется подробным анализом газового состава атмосферы Красной планеты.

Особое внимание будет уделяться при этом поискам следов метана, газа, который ранее уже обнаруживался в марсианской атмосфере и который является указателем на возможное присутствие бактериальной жизни на планете.

Старт намечен на 09.31 по Гринвичу в понедельник.

Понадобится 12 часов на вывод зонда ExoMars TGO на траекторию движения к Марсу с помощью разгонного блока "Бриз-М", третьей ступени "Протона".

Специалисты центра управления полетом в Дармштадте в Германии ожидают получить первую телеметрию с борта зонда после вывода его на межпланетную траекторию в 21.28 по Гринвичу.

Семь месяцев в полете

Зонд проведет в полете семь месяцев. За три дня до подлета к Марсу от зонда отделится небольшой экспериментальный посадочный модуль "Скиапарелли".

Модуль входа в атмосферу, спуска и приземления предоставит Европе новую технологию посадки на поверхность Марса с контролируемой ориентацией и скоростью приземления.

16 октября после входа в марсианскую атмосферу модуль развернет парашют и завершит свою посадку с помощью навигационной и управляющей системы, основанной на доплеровском датчике радара-альтиметра.

Как ожидается, чтобы выжить на поверхности Марса в течение некоторого времени, будут использоваться избыточные мощности энергии батарей.

Предложенным местом посадки является Плато Меридиана, так как это почти плоский и не гористый участок поверхности Марса, неподалеку от экватора планеты, идеально подходящий для его системы безопасной посадки. Планируемый срок работы на поверхности составит от 2 до 8 суток.

Модуль "Скиапарелли" имеет на борту ряд экспериментальных приборов и устройств, опыт применения которых необходим для посадки новой передвижной лаборатории, проектируемой в Британии, уже в 2018 году.

Впрочем, этот срок остается под вопросом из-за проблем с финансированием. В течение ближайших недель будет объявлено, переносится ли старт второго этапа европейской миссии ExoMars на 2020 год.

Однако эта задержка никак не отразится на запланированной работе зонда TGO на марсианской орбите. В течение следующего года зонд будет медленно изменять параметры орбиты до тех пор, пока не перейдет на круговую орбиту высотой 400 км.

Именно с этой удобной позиции приборы зонда займутся обнаружением и анализом следов различных газов в атмосфере Марса.

Главным объектом анализа станут следы газов, составляющих всего 1% во всем объеме марсианского воздуха - метана, водяного пара, двуокиси азота и двуокиси серы.

При этом метан представляет особый интерес. Предыдущие измерения свидетельствуют, что он появляется в атмосфере спорадически и в крайне низкой концентрации. Однако сам факт его присутствия крайне интересует планетологов.

Дело в том, что в условиях интенсивного ультрафиолетового облучения простая молекула метана должна быстро распадаться. Тот факт, что метан всё-таки постоянно появляется в атмосфере, свидетельствует о том, что на планете имеется какой-то источник этого газа.

Одним из таких источников могут быть взаимодействие воды с горными породами. Другое объяснение - выделение древнего метана при таянии льда.

И наконец, самая волнующая возможность - на Марсе могут быть бактерии, продуктом жизнедеятельности которых является метан.

На Земле именно бактерии являются основным источником метана в атмосфере, и нет никаких оснований предполагать, что на Марсе нет условия для существования бактерий.

"Каким бы ни было объяснение факта присутствия метана на Марсе, сейчас мало кто сомневается в существовании жидкой воды в поверхностных породах, а это означает, что планета не является мертвой и что на ней идут какие-то активные процессы", - говорит главный ученый проекта ExoMars доктор Хорхе Ваго.

Приборы на борту зонда TGO должны определить распределение выделений метана в зависимости от времени и места.

Два датчика - NOMAD и ACS - предназначены для определения концентрации метана на различных высотах и широтах, а также в зависимости от времени года на Марсе.

Третий прибор, камера CaSSIS, будет отслеживать геологические формации на поверхности планеты, которые могут быть связаны с выделением метана. Эти данные могут быть использованы в качестве указателей присутствия воды или гидратов."

Европейский зонд ExoMars TGO готов к старту с Байконура - BBC Русская служба



А пока ждёмс : Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

' ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» обеспечит онлайн трансляцию пуска КА «Ресурс-П»

Пуск планируется 12 марта 2016 года в 21 час 56 мин 00 сек мск.

Онлайн-трансляция будет доступна на интернет-сайтах:

ЦЭНКИ - Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры - сайт ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ»

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС | - сайты Роскосмоса (раздел «мультимедиа» / «онлайн – трансляции»).

Начало трансляции: 19:50:00, 12 марта, 2016 (Московское время)

Окончание трансляции: 22:50:00, 12 марта, 2016 (Московское время)."

ЦЭНКИ - Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры






> Я так и понял.


"Благодарим за ваш звонок в наш колл-центр. Ваше мнение было очень важно для нас."  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Увы, старт не состоялся-перенесён. Интересно, будет ли трансляция))

"МОСКВА, 12 марта. /ТАСС/. Старт российского спутника дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) "Ресурс-П" №3 был перенесен после того, как сработала автоматическая система отмены пуска. Об этом сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе "Роскосмоса".

Пуск спутника "Ресурс-П" №3 перенесен на резервную дату - 13 марта.

"По техническим причинам пуск ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" с космическим аппаратом дистанционного зондирования Земли "Ресурс-П" №3 переносится на резервную дату - 13 марта 2016 года в 21:56 мск", - сказали в пресс-службе.

По информации "Роскосмоса", перенос запуска ДЗЗ "Ресурс- П" №3 не повлияет на график очередных пусков космических аппаратов в марте этого года. "Изменения графика других пусков, запланированных в марте, не планируется", - сообщили в пресс-службе.

Ближайший пуск ракеты "Союз" в виде модификации "Союз- ФГ" планируется на 19 марта. Ракета должна будет отправить к МКС пилотируемый корабль "Союз ТМА-20М" с очередным экипажем.

Как сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли, автоматическое выключение двигателей при запуске ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" произошло еще до зажигания.

"Автоматика сработала еще до включения зажигания, т.е. начала процесса горения ракетного топлива", - пояснил собеседник агентства.

Нештатная ситуация на Байконуре и первый запуск с Восточного

Однако, по словам источника в ракетно-космической отрасли, нештатная ситуация на космодроме Байконур с ракетой-носителем "Союз-2.1б" может повлиять на сроки запуска очередной пилотируемой экспедиции на МКС на ракете "Союз-ФГ" и первый старт с космодрома Восточный ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1а".

"Роскосмос" планирует до 2025 года осуществить по госпрограмме 85 пусков ракет "Союз"

"В случае, если причина прерывания пусковой операции заключалась в неполадках в двигателях первой ступени, ракету-носитель придется возвращать на завод-изготовитель и разбирать. Учитывая, что на первой ступени стоит двигатель РД-107, это может сказаться на пуске ракеты "Союз-ФГ" 19 марта и пуске "Союз-2.1а" с Восточного", - сказал он.

"Если причина в двигателе, ни о каком пуске в ближайшее время речи быть не может", - сказал он, говоря о пуске ракеты "Союз-2.1б" с космическим аппаратом "Ресурс-П".

В этом случае для запуска аппарата потребуется либо перебирать ракету, отложив запуск аппарата на несколько месяцев, либо брать из запасов другую аналогичную ракету, пояснил источник.

Как ранее сообщалось, предположительно 25 апреля с космодрома Восточный должен быть осуществлен первый пуск ракеты "Союз-2.1а".

Спутник "Ресурс-П"

"Ресурс-П" №3 массой 5920 кг должен был пополнить орбитальную группировку гражданских спутников ДЗЗ c детальным уровнем разрешения. Ранее на орбиту были успешно выведены космические аппараты "Ресурс-ДК" (июнь 2006 года), "Ресурс-П" №1 (июнь 2013 года) и "Ресурс-П" №2 (декабрь 2014 года). Производителем третьего аппарата этой серии является ракетно-космический центр "Прогресс" (Самара).

В ноябре 2015 года система была принята в штатную эксплуатацию, став первой отечественной орбитальной группировкой гражданских средств ДЗЗ с детальным уровнем разрешения. Данные со спутников используют около 200 ведомств и органов власти субъектов РФ.

Информация с космических аппаратов "Ресурс-П" используется в интересах сельского, лесного и водного хозяйств, а также для мониторинга районов чрезвычайных ситуаций. Кроме того, эти данные задействуют при составлении и обновлении карт, для контроля загрязнения окружающей среды, поиска нефти и других месторождений полезных ископаемых. На основании гиперспектральных спутниковых снимков можно определить зрелость пшеницы, активность микрофлоры в водоеме, степень засоленности почвы."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Пуск спутника "Ресурс-П" перенесен на 13 марта




"РОСКОСМОС РесурсП3: на старте произошло автоматическое выключение двигателя, причины выясняются.

РесурсП3: по техническим причинам запуск переносится на резервную дату 13 марта в 21:56мск "

https://twitter.com/roscosmos 




"МОСКВА, 12 марта. /ТАСС/. Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) получило разрешение российской стороны на запуск к Международной космической станции (МКС) надувного коммерческого модуля BEAM компании Bigelow Aerospace, сообщил ТАСС директор программ пилотируемых космических полетов NASA в России Шон Фуллер.

"Мы провели техническое совещание по поводу запуска данного модуля несколько дней назад. Никаких ограничений нет. Речь идет о готовности к запуску и работ с этим кораблем", - сказал он.

Решение было утверждено на совещании с участием всех заинтересованных сторон, уточнил представитель NASA. Сам запуск состоится в апреле.

Проверки и секреты

По словам Фуллера, при производстве и проверке BEAM компанией Bigelow Aerospace были выполнены необходимые требования, предъявляемые партнерами по программе МКС к изготовлению космических модулей. "Все требования были выполнены и нашим российским коллегам были предоставлены все данные", - отметил он.

В свою очередь источник в российской ракетно-космической отрасли сообщил ТАСС, что российские специалисты на прошедшем совместном совещании запросили у американской стороны данные по методике проверки герметичности нового модуля, поскольку NASA предоставило только итоговый доклад о его герметичности, но не рассказало, как проходила сама проверка. Также российские специалисты выразили опасение в отношении уровня токсичности материалов, из которых изготовлен модуль.

Свою обеспокоенность, но по другому вопросу, выражает и компания Bigelow Aerospace, которая опасается промышленного шпионажа со стороны иностранных космонавтов и астронавтов.

"Фирму Bigelow Aerospace беспокоит доступ членов экипажа международных партнеров к BEAM по причинам частной собственности и контроля экспорта", - говорится в одном из документов, предоставленных NASA российской стороне.

Российскую сторону также волнует этот вопрос, поскольку если компания Bigelow Aerospace запретит доступ российским космонавтам в свой частный модуль BEAM, посчитав это угрозой коммерческой тайне, это станет первым таким случаем с момента создания станции в 1998 год. В настоящее время космонавты и астронавты имеют право перемещаться по всей станции.

В документах NASA предусматривается, что российский член экипажа сможет попасть в BEAM только однажды - с целью взятия проб воздуха во время первого открытия люка в модуль.

В свою очередь Фуллер заявил ТАСС, что никаких ограничений для доступа российских космонавтов и астронавтов не из США в модуль BEAM не будет. "Экипаж МКС - это одна команда. Мы не делаем различий, какой национальности экипаж. Они все выполняют одни задачи в зависимости от складывающейся ситуации", - сказал он.

Надувной модуль в космосе

Модуль BEAM станет первым частным и первым надувным модулем в составе МКС. Он будет запущен к станции в негерметичном грузовом отсеке грузового корабля Dragon в апреле этого года. С помощью канадской руки-манипулятора модуль будет извлечен из корабля и пристыкован к модулю NODE3 Tranquility ("Спокойствие"). В пристыкованном состоянии BEAM будет находиться около месяца.

Решение о дальнейших работах с модулем будет приниматься совместно руководством полета МКС. "Все что касается МКС происходит с участием всех партнеров. К запуску модуля и других грузов у нас все готово и решение принято, а что касается развертывания и наддува модуля, а также других работ с ним, то это будет определяться на совещании группы руководства полета МКС", - сказал Фуллер.

Когда разрешение на развертывание будет получено, астронавты приступят к проведению этой операции. "Мы планируем, что экипаж начнет развертывать, т.е. надувать этот модуль в мае. Они закачают в него некоторый объем воздуха, проверят, нет ли утечек, затем добавят еще воздуха. Развертывание пройдет в несколько шагов. Мы предполагаем, что весь процесс займет несколько недель", - пояснил представитель NASA.

По его словам, модуль не будет обитаемым, люк между ним и станцией будет постоянно закрыт. Лишь время от времени американские астронавты будут посещать BEAM для проведения проверки его систем.

История запусков

Для компании Bigelow Aerospace это будет запуск третьего в истории модуля. Первый модуль Genesis I был запущен 12 июля 2006 года на орбиту высотой 500 км. Запуск был произведен с помощью ракеты-носителя "Днепр" из позиционного района "Домбаровский" (Оренбургская область). Масса модуля составила 1400 кг. После выхода на орбиту модуль успешно надулся.

Второй модуль был запущен и выведен на орбиту 28 июня 2007 года также с помощью ракеты-носителя "Днепр". Этот модуль был идентичен по размеру с модулем Genesis I, различие состояло в оснащении - модуль Genesis II содержал дополнительные датчики и авионику. Кроме того, на модуле были установлены 22 видеокамеры. Внутри модуля находились различные предметы, отправленные в космос по программе Fly your stuff, согласно которой любой человек мог поместить на борт модуля небольшой предмет за $295.

Компания Bigelow Aerospace планировала развивать данное направление с целью строительства орбитального отеля.

ТАСС не удалось получить комментарий в госкорпорации "Роскосмос"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - NASA получило от России разрешение на запуск к МКС надувного модуля

----------


## OKA

" 13 марта 2016 года в гостинице Алькор г.Байконур прошла предстартовая пресс-конференция участников российско-европейского космического проекта «ЭкзоМарс-2016», где специалисты представили журналистам задачи и особенности технической реализации миссии по исследованию Марса.
Со стороны России проект представляли генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Игорь КОМАРОВ, директор Института космических исследований РАН (ИКИ РАН) Лев ЗЕЛЁНЫЙ и генеральный директор НПО им.С.А.Лавочкина Сергей ЛЕМЕШЕВСКИЙ. Европейскую сторону проекта представляли глава Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) Йоханн-Дитрих ВЁРНЕР и директор по науке ЕКА Альваро ХИМЕНЕС. Также выступили представители стран-участниц ЕКА, каждый из которых рассказал о вкладе своей страны в общую российско-европейскую космическую миссию.
Старт миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2016» запланирован на 14 марта 2016 года в 12:31 с площадки № 200 космодрома БАЙКОНУР с помощью российской ракеты-носителя тяжелого класса «Протон-М» и разгонного блока «Бриз-М». РН «Протон-М» и разгонный блок «Бриз-М» разработаны и серийно производятся в ФГУП «Государственный космический научно-производственный центр им. М.В. Хруничева» («Центр Хруничева»).
На первом этапе миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2016» предполагается доставка на орбиту Марса орбитального модуля Trace Gas Orbiter («Трайс Гас Орбитер») и демонстрационный посадочный модуль Schiaparelli («Скиапарелли»). Орбитальный модуль будет изучать малые газовые примеси атмосферы и распределение водяного льда в грунте Марса, в том числе, используя российское научное оборудование, разработанное в ИКИ РАН. Орбитальный модуль также будет ретранслировать данные с демонстрационного десантного модуля миссии 2016 года, десантного модуля и марсохода миссии 2018 года. Демонстрационный посадочный модуль Schiaparelli предназначен для отработки технологий входа в атмосферу, спуска, посадки и проведения исследований научными приборами.
Во время пресс-конференции Игорь КОМАРОВ и Йоханн-Дитрих ВЁРНЕР отметили важность сотрудничества России и Европы и приоритетность совместного решения вопросов освоения дальнего космического пространства и объектов Солнечной системы.
Лев ЗЕЛЁНЫЙ и Альваро ХИМЕНЕС рассказали об особенностях и задачах установленного на модулях научного оборудования. Сегодня Марс представляет большой интерес для исследований: открыто присутствие воды на планете и метана в атмосфере Марса. Миссия «ЭкзоМас» продолжит научную работу над открытиями, сделанными в рамках предыдущих международных проектов «Марс-экспресс» и «Кьюриосити», в том числе с применением российского исследовательского оборудования. В конечном итоге, полученные миссией «ЭкзоМарс» исследовательские данные могут существенно продвинуть научное сообщество в получении ответа на вопрос о существовании органической жизни на Красной Планете.
Координатором проекта «ЭкзоМарс» со стороны России по поручению РОСКОСМОСА выступило НПО им.С.А.Лавочкина. Сергей ЛЕМЕШЕВСКИЙ рассказал о завершении подготовки к реализации первого этапа проекта и о российско-европейском сотрудничестве в рамках второго этапа, который предварительно запланирован на 2018 год."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"БАЙКОНУР, 13 марта. /ТАСС/. Вопрос о переносе второго этапа миссии "ЭкзоМарс" с 2018 на 2020 год обсуждается, сообщил глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров.

"Вопрос о переносе миссии на 2020 год обсуждается, но решение еще не принято", - сказал он журналистам на космодроме.

По его словам, Роскосмос и Европейское космическое агентство пока введут переговоры в отношении реализации второго этапа миссии "ЭкзоМарс", в рамках которой на Красную планету будет отправлен российский спускаемый аппарат и европейский марсоход.

"Это вторая часть проекта и мы еще не завершили обсуждение этого вопроса с Европейским космическим агентством", - добавил Комаров.

Запуск станции "ЭкзоМарс" намечен на 14 марта. "Протон-М" с разгонным блоком "Бриз-М" должен вывести в космос орбитальный модуль TGO (Trace Gas Orbiter, займется анализом состава атмосферы Марса и ретрансляцией данных) и демонстрационный десантный модуль Schiaparelli (отработает вход в атмосферу и посадку на поверхность планеты).

Планировалось, что второй этап программы с запуском еще двух модулей должен быть реализован в 2018 году. Тогда к Марсу отправят полноценный спускаемый модуль и самоходного робота, в задачи которого войдут бурение и анализ марсианского грунта. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос: второй этап миссии "ЭкзоМарс" может быть перенесен на 2020 год

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС 5 минут назад 
ExoMars: есть отделение орбитального блока от третьей ступени! Отделение космического аппарата в 23:13 мск."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos



"БАЙКОНУР, 14 марта. /ТАСС/. Ракета-носитель "Протон-М" с аппаратами межпланетной миссии "ЭкзоМарс-2016" стартовала с космодрома Байконур, сообщили в понедельник ТАСС в "Роскосмосе".

"Ракета успешно стартовала", - сказали в госкорпорации.

В состав российско-европейской миссии "ЭкзоМарс-2016" входят орбитальный аппарат Trace Gas Orbiter (TGO) и демонстрационный десантный модуль Schiaparelli.

Как ожидается, в 12:33 мск произойдет отделение первой ступени ракеты-носителя "Протон-М", в 12:36 - второй, а в 12:41 от третьей ступени отделится связка разгонного блока "Бриз-М" и аппаратов "ЭкзоМарса". Разделение "разгонника" и аппаратов миссии намечено на 23:12 мск.

Путь "ЭкзоМарса" до четвертой от Солнца планеты займет семь месяцев. Планируется, что 16 октября они разделятся, чтобы 19-го Schiaparelli вошел в атмосферу планеты, а TGO вышел на орбиту. Еще около года орбитальный аппарат будет тормозить об атмосферу, так что приборы начнут работать в середине 2017 года. По расчетам специалистов, орбитальный аппарат можно будет эксплуатировать до конца 2022 года.

Trace Gas Orbiter будет изучать, в частности, малые газовые примеси атмосферы и распределение водяного льда в грунте Марса. Модуль Schiaparelli предназначен для отработки технологий входа в атмосферу, спуска, посадки и проведения исследований. Он проработает на Марсе всего несколько дней, пока не закончится заряд аккумуляторных батарей."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Ракета "Протон-М" с аппаратами миссии "ЭкзоМарс" стартовала с Байконура


"На спутнике "Ресурс-П" не раскрылась одна из двух солнечных батарей - источник 14.03.2016 10:55:52

       Москва. 14 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - На запущенном 13 марта и находящемся на промежуточной орбите спутнике дистанционного зондирования Земли "Ресурс-П" номер 3 не раскрылась одна из двух солнечных батарей, сообщили в понедельник "Интерфаксу-АВН" в российской космической отрасли.
       "Специалисты космической отрасли рассчитывают исправить ситуацию в ближайшие дни в ходе предстоящих двух динамических операций со спутником, связанных с его переводом с промежуточной на рабочую орбиту", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Он уточнил, что проведет два маневра аппарата по его переводу на рабочую орбиту. "Специалисты рассчитывают, что панель может открыться от динамических воздействий, которые последуют при включении двигательной установки", - сказал источник.
       "Если этого не последует, с одной раскрытой панелью солнечных батарей спутник будет иметь ограниченные возможности при эксплуатации", - добавил собеседник агентства.
       Космический аппарат (КА) дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) "Ресурс-П" №3 пополнит орбитальную группировку гражданских средств ДЗЗ c детальным уровнем разрешения.
       Ранее на орбиту были успешно выведены космические аппараты "Ресурс-ДК" (июнь 2006 года), "Ресурс-П" №1 (июнь 2013 года) и "Ресурс-П" №2 (декабрь 2014 года). Производителем КА "Ресурс-П" №3 является АО "РКЦ "Прогресс" (г.Самара). Масса КА составляет 5920 кг. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=405714

----------


## OKA

"Космический аппарат миссии #ExoMars штатно отделился от разгонного блока «Бриз-М»..."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/709474299690786816



"Both solar arrays confirmed deployed #ExoMars @ESA_TGO"

https://twitter.com/esaoperations/st...93863166119936




Этот февральский ролик при старте "протона" с "бризом" и "экзомарсом" комментил кто-то из корпорации со страшной силой невпопад по таймингу  :Biggrin:  "Издержки производства"  :Biggrin: 

Для интересующихся : 

http://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/89451.html#comments


"Европейский центр управления космическими полётами взял на управление блок космических аппаратов ExoMars-2016 "

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/709508770016190469

"Центр-Юстасу : можно расслабиться..."  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 15 марта. /ТАСС/. Российский навигационный спутник "Глонасс-М" №736 перешел на новую позицию и приступил к работе, сообщает Информационно-аналитический центр "Роскосмоса".

"Работы по переводу космического аппарата "Глонасс-М" №736 в 16-ю орбитальную точку успешно завершены, космический аппарат используется по целевому назначению", - говорится в сообщении.

Ранее сообщалось, что в середине февраля из строя вышел спутник "Глонасс-М" №738 - он получил механические повреждения. Тогда же на техническое обслуживание отправили запущенные вместе с ним аппараты №736 и №737. При этом, по данным источника ТАСС в ракетно-космической отрасли, спутник №736 решили перевести на место 738-го."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Спутник "Глонасс-М" №736 заработал на новой позиции


"КОРОЛЕВ /Московская область/, 15 марта. /ТАСС/. Европейский Центр управления полетами (ЦУП) установил связь с российско-европейской межпланетной миссией "ЭкзоМарс-2016", сообщили ТАСС в российском ЦУПе.

"Получен доклад о приеме сигнала с межпланетной станции "ЭкзоМарс", - сказали в Центре, где ведется трансляция полета.

"На этом этапе есть определенный результат. Средства выведения успешно отработали и выполнили свою задачу", - сказал глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров журналистам после успешного выведения аппарата "ЭкзоМарс" на траекторию полета к планете.

Он напомнил, что следующий этап начнется уже на орбите Марса в октябре этого года. Отвечая на вопрос ТАСС, будет ли российский ЦУП отвечать за дальнейший контроль миссии наравне с европейским, Комаров сказал, что основная часть работы будет выполняться европейскими специалистами.

"Основная часть работы будет делаться европейским центром, который будет смотреть и отслеживать. Но при необходимости участие команды здесь, в России, тоже будет обеспечено", - отметил глава "Роскосмоса".

В состав миссии входят аппарат Trace Gas Orbiter и демонстрационный десантный модуль Schiaparelli. Ракета- носитель "Протон-М" с ними стартовала в 12:31 мск 14 марта с космодрома Байконур. В 12:41 от третьей ступени носителя отделилась связка из разгонного блока и самого "ЭкзоМарса", после чего "Бриз-М" четыре раза включал двигательную установку, чтобы вывести межпланетную миссию на нужную траекторию. В 23:13 мск разгонный блок отделился от "Экзомарса", который продолжил полет самостоятельно.

Путь "ЭкзоМарса" до четвертой от Солнца планеты займет семь месяцев. Планируется, что 16 октября аппараты разделятся, чтобы 19-го Schiaparelli вошел в атмосферу планеты, а TGO вышел на орбиту. Еще около года орбитальный аппарат будет тормозить об атмосферу, так что приборы начнут работать в середине 2017 года. По расчетам специалистов, орбитальный аппарат можно будет эксплуатировать до конца 2022 года.

Trace Gas Orbiter будет изучать, в частности, малые газовые примеси атмосферы и распределение водяного льда в грунте Марса. Модуль Schiaparelli предназначен для отработки технологий входа в атмосферу, спуска, посадки и проведения исследований. Он проработает на Марсе всего несколько дней, пока не закончится заряд аккумуляторных батарей."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Миссия "ЭкзоМарс" вышла на связь с Землей




"Предприятие Холдинга «Швабе» разработало оптико-электронную съемочную аппаратуру «Геотон-Л1» для третьего спутника серии «Ресурс-П». Ракетой-носителем «Союз 2.1б» система будет запущена на орбиту 13 марта 2016 года с космодрома «Байконур».

Многозональная оптико-электронная съемочная аппаратура «Геотон-Л1» для космического аппарата (КА) «Ресурс-П №3» разработана предприятием Холдинга «Швабе» – ПАО «Красногорский завод им. С.А. Зверева» (ПАО КМЗ) для АО «РКЦ «Прогресс» в рамках госконтракта с Роскосмосом. Устройство прошло все виды испытаний и в настоящее время в составе спутника готовится к запуску на космодроме «Байконур».

«Аппаратура имеет ряд улучшенных информационных характеристик, высокую разрешающую способность, а также увеличенный гарантийный срок штатной работы – до 5 лет. В 2017 и 2018 годах планируется изготовить еще два образца», ‒ отметил заместитель генерального директора Холдинга «Швабе» по НИОКР и инновационному развитию Сергей Попов.

Разрешение «Геотон-Л1» составляет 0,85 м при полосе захвата 39 км. Это позволяет из космоса на расстоянии 475 км от поверхности Земли с высокой достоверностью различать и идентифицировать объекты, с детальностью порядка указанной величины (0,85 м).

Аппаратура «Геотон-Л1» – это модернизированная версия системы «Геотон», которая в составе КА «Ресурс-ДК» была запущена в 2006 году. Современное устройство обладает не только улучшенным разрешением на местности и фотометрическим разрешением, а также большим количеством спектральных каналов.

Напомним, что ПАО КМЗ изготовил «Геотон-Л1» для космических аппаратов дистанционного зондирования Земли – «Ресурс-П №1» и «Ресурс-П №2». В 2013-2014 годах спутники были выведены на орбиту для оперативного наблюдения и картографирования в интересах сферы народного хозяйства РФ, а также с целью получения информации в области контроля и охраны окружающей среды. Сегодня они эффективно работают в составе группировки. КА «Ресурс-П №3» – это заключительный спутник серии, который пополнит группировку 13 марта 2016 года."


Источник: http://shvabe.com/upload/iblock/fd7/...0%B9%D1%82.pdf


Швабе - Пресс-центр - Новости - «Швабе» изготовил оптико-электронную аппаратуру для космического спутника «Ресурс-П №3»



Познавательно : 

http://www.mcc.rsa.ru/resurs_p_3.htm

На форуме НК обсуждают вероятность раскрытия застрявшей панели при предстоящем манёвре ( ТАСС: Космос - Солнечная батарея спутника "Ресурс-П" раскрылась не полностью )

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Ресурс-П №3 – Союз-2.1Б – Байконур 31/6 - 13.03.2016 21:56 ДМВ


"В Центре управления полетами (ЦУП) в подмосковном Королеве сформирована рабочая группа для разрешения нештатной ситуации с новейшим российским спутником дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) «Ресурс-П» № 3, который был выведен на орбиту 13 марта.

— В настоящее время главная оперативная группа управления (ГОГУ), функционирующая на базе ЦУП ЦНИИмаш, совместно с предприятием-изготовителем космического аппарата — РКЦ «Прогресс» — проводит анализ ситуации и выработку мероприятий для ее парирования, — заявили «Известиям» в ЦУПе. — После выведения спутника зафиксировано неполное раскрытие одной из солнечных батарей. С космическим аппаратом поддерживается устойчивая связь, обеспечивается выдача необходимой командно-программной информации и получение телеметрии. Бортовые системы космического аппарата функционируют штатно. На борту обеспечивается положительный энергобаланс, необходимый температурный режим, а также требуемая ориентация аппарата. При необходимости ГОГУ может уточнять сроки и порядок ввода «Ресурса-П» № 3 в орбитальную группировку космической системы «Ресурс-П», которая сейчас включает КА «Ресурс-П» № 1, запущенный в 2013 году, и № 2, запущенный в 2014 году.

Потерять «Ресурс-П» будет очень жаль, поскольку это современный и функциональный аппарат. Он способен делать высокодетальную съемку земной поверхности с разрешением 70 см в монохроматическом режиме и не хуже 3–4 м в пяти спектральных полосах. Это вполне конкурентные показатели. Если солнечную батарею раскрыть не удастся, спутник, вероятно, сможет какое-то время работать по назначению, но срок его активного существования окажется намного ниже заявленных пяти лет.

«Ресурс-П» на 80% сделан из зарубежных комплектующих, за счет чего удалось сделать вполне современный космический аппарат ДЗЗ, говорит Иван Моисеев, научный руководитель института космической политики.

Производство аппарата «Ресурс-П» № 3 началось в мае 2012 года, когда никаких проблем с приобретением комплектации не было. Первые признаки осложнения ситуации проявились летом 2013 года на фоне скандала с Эдвардом Сноуденом и обострения ситуации в Сирии. Тогда американцы запретили поставку элементной базы для космического аппарата «Гео-ИК-2».

В целом поставка электронно-компонентной базы (ЭКБ) двойного назначения регулируется международными правилами торговли вооружениями (ITAR) и требует оформления экспортных лицензий для вывоза с территории США и ЕС. Бюро промышленности и безопасности коммерческого департамента США (BIS) в 2014 году приостановило выдачу лицензий на поставку практически всей комплектации для отечественных спутников, что создало ощутимые проблемы для российского космического приборостроения. Из-за этого перенесены сроки ввода в эксплуатацию практически всех космических систем — например, переверстывается план обновления группировки навигационных спутников ГЛОНАСС, которые состояли из зарубежных комплектующих на 70%.

Соответственно, в случае потери «Ресурса-П» № 3 или его преждевременного выхода из строя через год или два, оперативно восполнить эту потерю не удастся. Если, конечно, технологические санкции не будут сняты в самое ближайшее время.

Космический аппарат «Ресурс-П» № 3 призван пополнить орбитальную группировку гражданских средств ДЗЗ c детальным уровнем разрешения.

Сейчас российская орбитальная группировка ДЗЗ насчитывает восемь космических аппаратов: «Ресурс-ДК1», «Ресурс-П» № 1 и № 2, «Канопус-В», «Электро-Л» № 1, № 2 и «Метеор-М» №1 и № 2. "

http://izvestia.ru/news/606489#ixzz432GFblcc

----------


## OKA

"Ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с кораблем #СоюзТМА20М установлена на «Гагаринский старт». Пуск 19 марта, в 00:26 мск. "

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status...374144?lang=ru


"Прямая трансляция предстартовой пресс-конференции экипажей МКС-47/48 начнется в 15:00 мск - Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС | . "

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/710397987193819136


"МОСКВА, 17 марта. /ТАСС/. Правительство России под председательством премьер-министра Дмитрия Медведева утвердило проект Федеральной космической программы на 2016-2025 годы.

Финансирование программы составит 1,4 трлн рублей против 2 трлн, которые планировалось выделить по первоначальному проекту, подготовленному весной 2015 года. Кроме того, утвержденный вариант программы предполагает, что еще 115 млрд рублей могут быть дополнительно выделены после 2021 года.

По итогам обсуждения Медведев принял решение одобрить проект Федеральной космической программы.

"Хорошо, давайте примем решение, - сказал премьер. - Действительно, программа масштабная, но нам нужны и такие большие программы даже в условиях, когда с экономикой не все так просто. Принимаем решение".

Курирующий космическую отрасль вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин подчеркнул, что над проектом программы была проведена огромная работа в условиях сокращения финансирования. По его словам, за счет работы, которая началась по созданию госкорпорации "Роскосмос", удалось сохранить все основные приоритеты. "Действительно, были приняты решения по сокращению типажей ракет-носителей, по унификации бортовых систем космических комплексов за счет внедрения перспективных технологий", - перечислил Рогозин.

При этом он отметил, что использование новейших цифровых технологий и математического моделирования ситуаций, с которыми сталкивается космическая техника в околоземном пространстве, а также за счет интеграции структур в области космического двигателестроения удалось, несмотря на сокращение финансирования, сохранить такие направления, как открытие задельных работ по созданию ракеты-носителя сверхтяжелого класса и создание системы обслуживания космической орбитальной группировки.

"В принципе, ничего по дороге не растеряли, основные программы будут профинансированы в рамках Федеральной космической программы", - заключил Рогозин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Правительство РФ утвердило Федеральную космическую программу на 2016-2025 годы


"МОСКВА, 17 марта. /ТАСС/. К 2023 году на космодроме Восточный должна появиться вся инфраструктура для пилотируемых пусков. Об этом премьер-министр РФ Дмитрий Медведев заявил в ходе заседания правительства.

"К 2023 году там должна быть сформирована инфраструктура, которая позволит запускать космические корабли по программе пилотируемых полетов", - сказал он.

Премьер рассказал, что на космодроме Восточный создает ракетный космический комплекс тяжелого класса."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Медведев: к 2023 году на Восточном должна появиться инфраструктура для пилотируемых пусков



"Пекин, 8 марта /Синьхуа/ -- Космическая станция, которую Китай планирует построить примерно к 2020 году, станет самой крупной лабораторией КНР в космосе. Об этом в эксклюзивном интервью Синьхуа сообщил сегодня член ВК НПКСК, главный конструктор Программы пилотируемой космонавтики Китая Чжоу Цзяньпин.

"Космическая станция позволит ученым проводить изыскания в передовых отраслях науки, исследования космических технологий и разработку космических ресурсов", -- отметил Чжоу Цзяньпин. На станции будет установлено исследовательское оборудование по 10 с лишним направлениям науки, в том числе биологии, материаловедению, фундаментальной физике."

Китайская космическая станция станет самой крупной лабораторией КНР в космосе_Russian.news.cn


"Официальный представитель китайской программы пилотируемой космонавтики в воскресенье сообщил, что Китай планирует с середины этого года по первую половину следующего года организовать работу по созданию космических лабораторий в рамках реализации программы пилотируемых полетов.

По его словам, задача по созданию космических лабораторий является важным аспектом развития китайской стратегии пилотируемой космонавтики, рассчитанной на три этапа. В ходе космических полетов будут проведены испытания транспортировки грузов, заправки пропеллентом на орбите, среднесрочная орбитальная вахта экипажа и других ключевых технологий для создания и эксплуатации космических станций. Будут также проведены научно-космические эксперименты и прикладные испытания.

По сообщению, для выполнения этой миссии в третьем квартале 2016 года планируется запуск космической лаборатории "Тяньгун-2" и космического корабля "Шэньчжоу-11" с двумя космонавтами на борту в четвертом квартале 2016 года с последующей стыковкой с "Тяньгун-2". Будет также проведена экспериментальная среднесрочная орбитальная вахта.

Перед этим будет произведен тестовый запуск ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-7" /"Великий поход-7"/ с космодрома Вэньчан в провинции Хайнань (Южный Китай). Если тестовой запуск пройдет успешно, с помощью этой ракеты будет запущен грузовой космический корабль "Тяньчжоу-1" /"Небесный ковчег-1"/, который состыкуется с "Тяньчжоу-1" для проведения испытаний по заправке пропеллентом на орбите.

Ракета-носитель "Чанчжэн-7" представляет собой новую среднюю модель в серии "Чанчжэн" китайской разработки.

В настоящее время космическая лаборатория "Тяньгун-1" уже в штатном режиме функционирует на орбите в течение четырех лет.



Китай намерен в 2020 году завершить работу по созданию собственной орбитальной космической станции."

Запуски космической лаборатории "Тяньгун-2" и космического корабля "Шэньчжоу-11" с двумя космонавтами на борту запланированы на вторую половину нынешнего года_Russian.news.cn

----------


## Avia M

От "Роскосмоса"...

 "Роскосмос" сохраняет планы к 2030 году провести высадку человека на Луне...                                                                                                             "Программой предусмотрено создание необходимого задела для полномасштабного исследования Луны после 2025 года и осуществления к 2030 году высадки человека на Луне"
"Роскосмос" планирует к 2030 году обеспечить высадку человека на Луне - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» поставила перед производителями ракет интересную задачу — установить на российских носителях видеокамеры, чтобы изображение с них транслировалось в реальном времени в интернете при запусках.

Как рассказал «Известиям» директор по коммуникациям «Роскосмоса» Игорь Буренков, онлайн-видео будет использоваться как один из инструментов для продвижения космической деятельности.

— Мы уже обратились к производителям с этой идеей, предварительная оценка возможности установки систем видеокамер на ракеты-носители была проведена специалистами АО «Ракетно-космический центр «Прогресс», — пояснил Игорь Буренков. — Рассмотрено несколько российских и зарубежных систем, как готовых, так и требующих доработки или принятия решения по проведению опытно-конструкторских работ. У каждой системы есть свои достоинства и недостатки: разное качество съемки, различный тип передаваемого сигнала, наличие или отсутствие принимающих нужный тип сигнала станций, количество камер и, конечно, стоимость.

Камеры на ракетах появились относительно давно — легендарная лунная американская ракета Saturn V уже была укомплектована камерой, которая снимала происходящее на пленку а потом приводнялась на парашюте. Тогда эти кадры снимали не для развлечения, а для информации конструкторов.

Хитами Сети стали кадры, снятые с камеры, установленной на твердотопливном ускорителе американского челнока Space Shuttle. По запросу Европейского космического агентства камерами были укомплектованы носители «Союз», создаваемые для европейского космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане.

При стартах с российских космодромов на ракеты до сих пор камер не ставили. Телестудия «Роскосмоса» ведет в прямом эфире видеорепортажи о каждом пуске, но это съемка с расстояния — ракета взлетает, и дальше ничего не видно. Прямой репортаж с использованием камеры на самой ракете позволит следить за происходящим дольше и с разных позиций.

В «Роскосмосе» пока не могут назвать даты старта первой ракеты с камерой.

— Конечно, мы хотели бы поставить камеры как можно быстрее, но есть технологические процессы, которые сложно ускорить, — говорит Буренков. — Установка камер на ракеты-носители возможна после завершения процедур оценки и выбора системы, внесения нужных изменений в конструкторскую документацию производителем, после проведения испытаний оборудования и выделения средств. 

Источник «Известий» в центре «Прогресс» рассказал, что установка камер на российские «Союзы» уже оформлена в отдельную опытно-конструкторскую работу с бюджетом несколько миллионов рублей.

Установить камеры на ракеты и транслировать видео в Сеть — это простой и относительно дешевый способ сделать из запусков ракет шоу, — говорит член-корреспондент российской Академии космонавтики имени К.Э. Циолковского Андрей Ионин. — Нам обязательно нужно популяризировать космонавтику, чтобы привлекать в отрасль как можно больше молодых людей. Чем больше людей придут в космонавтику, тем больше шансов, что среди них будет новый гениальный конструктор или великий предприниматель. Недавно NASA сообщило, что заявки на вступление в отряд космонавтов подало рекордное количество людей за всё время существования агентства. Это результат популяризации космической тематики, которая в эпоху мультмедиа осуществляется главным образом с помощью видео."

На российские ракеты установят видеокамеры - Известия



Дошло наконец-то)) Графика и 3Д конечно весьма эффектно выглядят, но всё ж это виртуальные картинки. Американцы камеры ещё на "Апполонах" ставили. А уж если б не ЕСАшный ролик, то поглядеть на впечатляющий старт "Союза" со знаменитым красивым синхронным сбросом боковушек вообще не довелось бы))

Видео - с РН и с земли :






С камеры на борту : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhqclpAa208


"МОСКВА, 18 марта. /ТАСС/. Спутник "Ресурс-П" номер 3 получает достаточно энергии для полноценной работы, хотя одна из его солнечных батарей, не полностью раскрытая при выходе на орбиту, дает лишь половину предусмотренной мощности. Об этом сообщил в пятницу ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Как сообщалось ранее, у спутника, запущенного на орбиту 13 марта, не полностью раскрылась одна из двух солнечных батарей. В "Роскосмосе" заверили, что аппарат обеспечен энергией.

"Комплекс мер по раскрытию солнечной батареи будет продолжен, но даже в не разложенном до конца состоянии солнечная панель генерирует около половины от предусмотренной мощности. В совокупности со второй батареей они с запасом обеспечивают энергопотребление целевой аппаратуры спутника", - рассказал собеседник агентства.

Ранее сообщалось, что в ракетно-космической отрасли надеются устранить проблему с солнечной батареей за счет механического воздействия при маневрах, призванных вывести спутник на целевую орбиту. Первый из этих маневров был успешно проведен 13 марта, однако солнечная батарея так и не раскрылась. Второй маневр намечен на 20 марта."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/2750983

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. РН «СОЮЗ-ФГ» С ТПК «СОЮЗ ТМА-20М» УСПЕШНО СТАРТОВАЛА С БАЙКОНУРА  19.03.2016 00:40

19 марта 2016 года в 00:26 мск с площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР был проведен успешный запуск ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-ФГ» с транспортными пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) «Союз ТМА-20М».
На борту ТПК «Союз ТМА-20М» члены длительной экспедиции МКС-47/48: космонавты РОСКОСМОСА – Алексей ОВЧИНИН, Олег СКРИПОЧКА и астронавт НАСА – Джеффри УИЛЛЬЯМС.
Сближение и стыковка ТПК «Союз ТМА-20М» с МКС запланированы по «короткой», четырехвитковой схеме 19 марта 2016 года в 6:11 мск в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов Центра управления полётами и российского члена экипажа МКС Юрия МАЛЕНЧЕНКО. Пилотируемый корабль пристыкуется к малому исследовательскому модулю «Поиск» Международной космической станции."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


"Трансляция стыковки #СоюзТМА20М с МКС начнется в 05:55 мск - Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС | . "

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/710952458260971520

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 19 марта. /ТАСС/. Экипаж космического корабля "Союз ТМА-20М", чуть более часа назад причаливший к Международной космической станции (МКС), открыл переходные люки и перешел на борт станции, сообщили в субботу ТАСС в Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

"Переходные люки между кораблем и станцией открыты", - сказали в ЦУПе.

На "Союзе" прилетели российские космонавты Алексей Овчинин и Олег Скрипочка, а также американский астронавт Джеффри Уильямс. На борту станции их встречали российский космонавт Юрий Маленченко, американский астронавт Тимоти Копра и британский астронавт Тимоти Пик.

Сразу после встречи двух экипажей новичков ознакомят с МКС, проведут по маршруту экстренной эвакуации со станции в случае ЧП. После этого состоится телемост объединенного экипажа с Подмосковным и Хьюстонским ЦУПами.

Планируется, что новые члены экипажа МКС проведут на орбите 173 суток. За время полугодовой экспедиции им предстоит принять российские космические корабли серии "Союз" и "Прогресс", а также американские грузовые корабли Dragon и Cygnus. Научной программой предусмотрено выполнение около 60 экспериментов.

Ракета-носитель "Союз-ФГ" с космическим кораблем "Союз ТМА-20М" стартовала с площадки номер 1 так называемого Гагаринского старта космодрома Байконур (Казахстан) 19 марта в 00:26 мск. Спустя шесть часов корабль пристыковался к малому исследовательскому модулю "Поиск".

Командир экипажа Овчинин взял позывной "Бурлак", объяснив это тем, что он родом из Рыбинска, который ранее считался своеобразной столицей бурлаков."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Новый космический экипаж с позывным "Бурлаки" перешел на борт МКС




https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D0%A1%D...D0%9C?src=hash

" Всем большой привет с борта МКС!
Сегодня к МКС пристыковался новый корабль "Союз ТМА-20М", и, конечно же, на станции появились новые лица. Я очень рад прибытию моих коллег и товарищей - Олегу Скрипочке, Алексею Овчинину и Джеффу Уилльямсу. Что и говорить, все-таки нелегко быть единственным обитателем российского сегмента станции.
Публикую несколько фотографий причаливания корабля к станции и открытия люков... и возвращаюсь к работе - у нас с ребятами еще уйма дел, нужно завершить разгрузку и консервацию корабля.
Юрий Маленченко."

 

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"ЦУП ЗАВЕРШИЛ ФОРМИРОВАНИЕ РАБОЧЕЙ ОРБИТЫ СПУТНИКА «РЕСУРС-П» № 3   20.03.2016 13:02
В рамках запланированной коррекции 20 марта 2016 года завершено формирование рабочей орбиты спутника дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) «Ресурс-П» № 3. Коррекция орбиты космического аппарата (КА) прошла штатно. Двигательная установка «Ресурс-П» № 3 была включена на 43 сек. в 10:З5 мск. В результате предпринятого маневра орбита КА была увеличена на 70 км.
Коррекция орбиты КА проводилась Главной оперативной группой управления, функционирующей на базе ЦУП ЦНИИмаш. Формирование рабочей орбиты спутника осуществлялось в ходе планового двухимпульсного манёвра. Первая коррекция орбиты «Ресурс-П» № 3, в результате которой ее высота увеличилась на 200 км, была проведена 17 марта 2016 года.
Бортовые системы КА в целом функционируют штатно и позволяют решать поставленные задачи."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

 " Москва. 20 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - В рамках запланированной воскресной коррекции спутник дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) "Ресурс-П" № 3 выведен на целевую орбиту, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).
       "Коррекция орбиты космического аппарата прошла штатно. Двигательная установка "Ресурс-П" № 3 была включена на 43 сек. в 10 час. З5 мин. мск. В результате предпринятого маневра орбита КА была увеличена на 70 км", - сообщил собеседник агентства.
       По его словам, коррекция орбиты спутника проводилась Главной оперативной группой управления, функционирующей на базе ЦУП ЦНИИмаш.
       "Формирование рабочей орбиты спутника осуществлялось в ходе планового двухимпульсного манёвра. Первая коррекция орбиты "Ресурс-П" № 3, в результате которой ее высота увеличилась на 200 км, была проведена 17 марта 2016 года", - добавил представитель ЦУПа.
       Он также отметил, что бортовые системы КА в целом функционируют штатно и позволяют решать поставленные задачи.
       Ранее сообщалось, что спутник дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) "Ресурс-П" № 3 17 марта успешно выведен на рабочую орбиту. "Коррекция орбиты прошла штатно в рамках запланированного двухимпульсного манёвра. В результате проведенного импульса высота спутника увеличилась на 200 км, что полностью соответствует расчетным показателям. Второй корректирующий импульс запланирован на 20 марта", - говорилось в сообщении ЦУПа, поступившем в "Интерфакс".
       В настоящее время бортовые системы космического аппарата функционируют штатно и позволяют решать все целевые задачи.
       "Двигательная установка космического аппарат "Ресурс-П" № 3 была включена в 17 час. 02 мин. 46 сек. мск. и отработала около 70 сек. На борту космического аппарата обеспечиваются: положительный энергобаланс (суммарная мощность солнечных батарей спутника превышает 100А), необходимый температурный режим, а так же требуемая ориентация", - говорится в сообщении.
       Космический аппарат "Ресурс-П" № 3 пополнит орбитальную группировку гражданских средств ДЗЗ c детальным уровнем разрешения.
       Ранее на орбиту были успешно выведены космические аппараты "Ресурс-ДК" (июнь 2006 года), "Ресурс-П" №1 (июнь 2013 года) и "Ресурс-П" №2 (декабрь 2014 года). Производителем КА "Ресурс-П" №3 является АО "РКЦ "Прогресс" (г.Самара). Масса КА составляет 5920 кг. "


http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=406446

Видимо часть панелей солн.бат. всё-таки не раскрылась.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 21 марта. /ТАСС/. Комплексные испытания стартового комплекса космодрома Восточный и ракеты-носителя "Союз-2" для первого запуска с него будут продолжены до 25 марта, сообщает пресс-служба госкорпорации "Роскосмос".

"При положительных результатах подготовки 25 марта ракета-носитель будет снята со стартовой системы и возвращена в монтажно-испытательный корпус для проведения дальнейших работ, в том числе сборки космической головной части с космическими аппаратами "Ломоносов", "Аист-2Д" и "Контакт-наноспутник", - говорится в сообщении.

В понедельник на космодроме начались комплексные испытания и "сухой вывоз" ракеты с технического на стартовый комплекс (комплекс проверок и испытаний непосредственно на стартовом столе космодрома, при которых ракета не заправлена топливом).

"Завтра начнутся основные испытания на стартовом комплексе - "генеральная примерка" 

По данным пресс-службы, 22 марта продолжатся автономные испытания систем ракеты-носителя, также будут проведены комплексные испытания, мобильная башня обслуживания будет отведена со стартового стола. Кроме того, в этот день будут проведены генеральные испытания систем ракеты-носителя. В среду на Восточном будут проходить испытания заправочных систем стартового комплекса с имитацией заправки баков ракеты-носителя компонентами ракетного топлива.

В четвертый стартовый день, 24 марта, сотрудники предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли России и боевого расчета будут отрабатывать режим технологической предстартовой подготовки и операции по отмене пуска.

Космодром Восточный строится с 2010 года вблизи поселка Углегорск в Амурской области. Общая площадь Восточного - около 700 кв км. Он станет первым национальным космодромом гражданского назначения, позволит обеспечить полный доступ РФ в космическое пространство и уменьшит зависимость отечественной космонавтики от казахстанского Байконура.

Первый запуск с Восточного предполагалось провести в декабре 2015 года, но в середине октября президент РФ Владимир Путин предложил перенести старт на следующий год. Сейчас первый запуск предварительно намечен на конец апреля, "Союз-2.1а" должен будет вывести на орбиту космические аппараты "Аист-2Д" и "Михайло Ломоносов", а также наноспутник SamSat-218. Спутники, разработанные в сотрудничестве со студентами МГУ и СГАУ, будут доставлять на Землю данные научных экспериментов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - "Роскосмос": комлпексные испытания на Восточном продлятся до 25 марта



    

"Завтра начнутся основные испытания на стартовом комплексе - "генеральная примерка" 

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/7...339776?lang=ru

----------


## OKA

"Звездный городок. 25 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Контракт между Роскосмосом и НАСА на доставку астронавтов к МКС после 2018 года пока не подписан, заявила пресс-секретарь главы НАСА Стефани Шиерхольц
       "Процесс согласования контракта идет сейчас. Ничего не изменилось с прошлого года", - сказала С.Шиерхольц в пятницу "Интерфаксу".
       Ранее источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщал "Интерфаксу-АВН", что задержка с подписанием контракта между НАСА и Роскосмосом о расширении срока действия соглашения по доставке астронавтов кораблями "Союз" на МКС на 2018-2019 годы может создать сложную ситуацию как для американских партнеров, так и в целом для МКС.
       "Исходя из минимального цикла строительства пилотируемого корабля "Союз", составляющего два года, они уже опаздывают", - полагал собеседник агентства.
       В "Роскосмосе" тогда заявляли, что контракт находится в стадии подписания.
       Заключенное в мае 2009 года первое соглашение между Роскосмосом и НАСА стоимостью $306 млн предусматривало отправку на МКС шести астронавтов в 2012 году.
       Второе соглашение на $335 млн было заключено в апреле 2010 года. Оно предусматривало отправку на МКС шести астронавтов в 2013 году.
       В марте 2011 года НАСА купило за $753 млн 12 мест на "Союзах". По этому контракту астронавты доставлялись на МКС с 2014 по 2016 год.
       Весной 2013 года НАСА подписало с Роскосмосом контракт на сумму $424 млн на доставку на МКС шести астронавтов в 2016 году.
       В апреле 2014 года был подписан пятый контракт на $458 млн по доставке на МКС шести астронавтов в 2017 году. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=407111

" С начала текущей недели началось тестирование целевой аппаратуры космического аппарата (КА) «Ресурс-П» №3, успешно выведенного на расчетную рабочую орбиту в составе единой орбитальной системы с КА «Ресурс-П» №1 и №2.
Сегодня, 23 марта 2016 г., получены первые тестовые снимки высокодетальной аппаратуры «Геотон-Сангур» в панхроматическом и мультиспектральном режиме, а также широкозахватной аппаратуры высокого разрешения.
Космический аппарат «Ресурс-П» № 3 был выведен на промежуточную рабочую орбиту 13 марта 2016 года с помощью ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б». 17 и 20 марта были проведены коррекции орбиты космического аппарата.
Информация, получаемая с космических аппаратов «Ресурс-П», используется для обеспечения деятельности в сельском, лесном и водном хозяйстве, а также для мониторинга районов чрезвычайных ситуаций.
В настоящее время головной организацией – разработчиком космической системы «Ресурс-П» АО «РКЦ «Прогресс» совместно с Оператором космической системы – НЦ ОМЗ АО «Российские космические системы» и ЦУП ФГУП «ЦНИИмаш», а также кооперацией – соисполнителей продолжаются работы по дальнейшей настройке, тестированию и калибровке всего комплекса целевой аппаратуры."



Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


"Двигатель ракеты-носителя Atlas V, при помощи которой 22 марта к Международной космической станции (МКС) с мыса Канаверал был запущен грузовой корабль Cygnus, проработал на одну минуту дольше положенного времени. Об этом в четверг изданию Space News сообщили представители консорциума United Launch Alliance, (ULA), производителя ракеты.
"Centaur ( верхняя ступень Atlas V) горел дольше, чем планировалось. Команда сейчас рассматривает данный инцидент в ходе стандартного анализа проведенного запуска", - сказала уполномоченный сотрудник ULA Лин Чассань. По ее словам, двигатель проработал дольше примерно на 60 секунд.
Причины данного сбоя, никак не повлиявшего на полет ракеты, пока не называются. Издание отмечает, что, вероятно, длительная работа двигателя RL10 на Centaur должна была скомпенсировать потери, вызванные преждевременным отключением маршевого двигателя первой ступени RD-180. Согласно имеющимся данным, он перестал работать после 4 минут 10 секунд полета, на 5 секунд раньше установленного времени.
Прибытие Cygnus к МКС запланировано на субботу, 26 марта. Командиру экспедиции 47 на орбитальном комплексе американцу Тиму Копре и британскому бортинженеру Тиму Пику из Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) доверено осуществить захват Cygnus с помощью руки-манипулятора "Канадарм". Остальную часть стыковки с модулем Unity американского сегмента станции возьмут на себя специалисты Центра управления полетами NASA в Хьюстоне (штат Техас). Корабль несет 3,5 тонны грузов."

Н о в о с т и




"РОСКОСМОС Год В Космосе: Журнал Fortune включил Михаила Корниенко и Скотта Келли в список 50 величайших лидеров мира этого года 
NASA и Scott Kelly"

https://twitter.com/roscosmos





Запуск космического аппарата с космодрома Плесецк ракетой-носителем «Союз-2»


"ХИМКИ, 24 марта. /ТАСС/. Летный образец российской лунной станции "Луна-Глоб" будет создан к концу 2017 года. Об этом сообщил в четверг журналистам генеральный конструктор по направлению лунной программы НПО им. Лавочкина Владимир Долгополов.

"В начале 2017 года начнем, к концу года должен будет быть готов", - сказал он. До этого момента, по его словам, будут идти испытания отдельных узлов и агрегатов, а также конструкторского макета аппарата.

Долгополов напомнил, что станцию планируется отправить к естественному спутнику Земли в период с ноября 2018 года по январь 2019 года. Запуск осуществят с помощью ракеты-носителя "Союз-2" разгонного блока "Фрегат".

По словам Долгополова, на этапе полета к Луне будет проведено два-три корректирующих маневра. "Наша задача - обеспечить перелет и посадку аппарата", - отметил он. В настоящее время на предприятии создано несколько макетов аппарата, в том числе конструкторский макет, полностью повторяющий летный экземпляр.

"Пока вся летная аппаратура отрабатывается на стендах автономно", - добавил генконструктор.

Для следующего этапа российской лунной программы предприятие создало конструкторский макет следующего аппарата - "Луна-Ресурс".

Согласно проекту Федеральной космической программы на 2016-2025 годы, "Луна-Глоб" станет первой миссией в рамках российской лунной программы. Целью проекта "Луна-Глоб" является запуск автоматического зонда для исследований в районе южного полюса Луны. Планируется, что модуль будет посажен в кратере Богуславского. Последняя советская лунная миссия была отправлена в 1976 году - тогда аппарат "Луна-24" совершил мягкую посадку, взял пробы грунта и вернул их на Землю."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/2986799


"МОСКВА, 25 марта. /ТАСС/. Наблюдательный совет госкорпорации "Роскосмос" утвердил замгендиректора по безопасности и исполнительных директоров по персоналу и пилотируемым программам, которые вошли в состав правления, сообщает пресс-служба госкорпорации.

"Наблюдательный совет утвердил изменения в организационной структуре госкорпорации для более четкого распределения функций внутри госкорпорации, в том числе - создание отдела представителей госкорпорации "Роскосмос" за рубежом в блоке заместителя генерального директора по международной деятельности, в связи с растущим количеством проектов международного сотрудничества, и кандидатуры трех новых членов правления госкорпорации", - говорится в сообщении.

Ими стали заместитель генерального директора по безопасности Сергей Демин, исполнительный директор по персоналу и социальной политике Алла Вучкович, исполнительный директор по пилотируемым космическим программам Сергей Крикалев.

Помимо этого, члены наблюдательного совета рассмотрели и утвердили консолидированный бюджет предприятий и организаций, входящих в госкорпорацию "Роскосмос" и финансовый план деятельности на первое полугодие 2016 года.

Также набсовет утвердил критерии отбора банков для обслуживания госкорпорации и ее организаций, принял решение о создании ряда дочерних предприятий и организаций."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3152674

Омерика с нИми)) 

http://www.federalspace.ru/21816/

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

28 марта. Сегодня исполнилось 25 лет со дня образования Российской академии космонавтики имени К.Э. Циолковского (РАКЦ), идея создания которой принадлежит С.П. Королеву. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ГК «Роскосмоса».
В настоящее время общая численность Академии составляет порядка 1600 человек, из которых около 40 действительных членов и членов-корреспондентов РАН, свыше 500 докторов наук и более 700 кандидатов наук. В Академии образовано 10 научных отделений, члены Академии, проживающие и работающие в регионах России, объединены в 8 региональных отделений.
В соответствии с Уставом, цели Российской академии космонавтики им. К.Э. Циолковского:

- содействие комплексному исследованию проблем космонавтики, соответствующих задачам сегодняшнего дня и перспективам в области человеческой и национальной деятельности, системному анализу состояния и перспектив развития космической науки и техники, решению отдельных фундаментальных и прикладных проблем, в области космонавтики;
 - осуществление научной пропаганды и распространение знаний о Космосе и космической деятельности и их значения для человечества, об использовании космической техники и технологий для познания Вселенной и выполнения практических задач, экономики, хозяйствования и обороны страны, решения глобальных экологических проблем, сохранения и восстановления среды обитания биологической жизни на Земле;
- сохранение и приумножение достижений нашей страны в исследовании, освоении и использовании космоса.
Роскосмос: Исполнилось 25 лет со дня образования РАКЦ - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Совладелец группы S7 Group (в нее входят авиакомпании "Сибирь" и "Глобус") Владислав Филев готов стать инвестором проекта "Морской старт" (Sea Launch), использующего для запуска с плавучей платформы в Тихом океане ракеты-носители "Зенит".
"На протяжении двух лет велись переговоры (о продаже "Морского старта") с США, Китаем, Бразилией, Объединенными Арабскими Эмиратами и Австралией, - приводит газета слова одного из своих собеседников, близкого к руководству "Роскосмоса". - Ситуация серьезно изменилась в последние месяцы, когда покупкой Sea Launch заинтересовался инвестор из России Владислав Филев".

«Роскосмос» на протяжении нескольких лет пытался определиться с судьбой проекта, оказавшегося в сложном финансовом положении. Проблемы «Морского старта» во многом стоили должности предыдущему гендиректору «Энергии» Виталию Лопоте, которому в апреле 2014 года следственные органы предъявили обвинение по ч. 2 ст. 201 УК РФ (превышение полномочий).

Владислав Филев готов стать инвестором проекта "Морской старт" - AEX.RU

Первые пять космических аппаратов к Луне отправятся с космодрома Восточный, сообщил источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Все пять космических аппаратов в рамках первого этапа "Лунной программы": "Луна-Глоб", "Луна-Ресурс-1", "Луна-Ресурс-2", "Луна-грунт" запланированы к пуску с космодрома Восточный", - сказал источник.

Он напомнил, что запуск первого аппарата "Луна-Глоб" намечен на конец 2018 года.
http://www.aex.ru/news/2016/3/31/151447/

----------


## Avia M

Государственная комиссия, рассмотрев результаты комплексных испытаний стартового комплекса космодрома «Восточный» и подготовки ракеты-носителя «Союз 2.1а», приняла решение о назначении первого пуска 27 апреля 2016 года в 5:01 мск...

Первый пуск с космодрома "Восточный" планируется 27 апреля 2016 года - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Совет главных конструкторов НПО имени Лавочкина утвердил стратегию по реализации отечественной программы исследования и освоения Луны автоматическими космическими аппаратами до 2025 года.
Луна-25 (КА «Луна-Глоб») - миссия: Технология полярной посадки, начало изучения Южного полюса Луны - год запуска – 2019.
Луна-26 (КА «Луна-Ресурс-1» ОА) - миссия: Глобальный обзор и разведка лунных ресурсов - год запуска – 2020.
Луна-27 (КА «Луна-Ресурс-1») - миссия: Изучение реголита и экзосферы на Южном полюсе Луны- год запуска – 2021.
Луна-28 (Проект «Луна-Грунт») - миссия: Доставка на Землю лунного полярного грунта - год запуска – 2024.

НПО им. Лавочкина утвердило график отправки российских станций к Луне - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. EXОMARS НА ПУТИ К КРАСНОЙ ПЛАНЕТЕ 14.04.2016 16:29
Космический аппарат российско-европейской миссии ExoMars («ЭкзоМарс») за месяц преодолел более 83 млн из 500 млн километров на пути к Красной Планете. В течение нескольких недель после старта специалисты проводили проверку всех систем орбитального модуля TGO (Trace Gas Orbiter) и демонстрационного посадочного модуля Schiaparelli («Скиапарелли») - сегодня космический аппарат находится в прекрасном состоянии.
7 апреля 2016 года в процессе проверки работоспособности оборудования была впервые включена камера высокого разрешения TGO. Первый снимок космического пространства поступил на Землю – это композиция из двух кадров выбранного в случайном порядке участка космоса в направлении южного полюса небесной сферы, сделанные с небольшим смещением. Во время съемки был задействован поворотный механизм камеры.
На снимке показано смещение звезды
Обработка снимка показала, что камера и механизм ее наведения работают хорошо. «Первое включение камеры прошло гладко, - говорит главный исследователь камеры Николас ТОМАС из Университета Берна в Швейцари. - Хотя камера и не предназначена для того, чтобы делать снимки далеких звезд, первые изображения выглядят очень обнадеживающими. Все указывает на возможность получить хорошие данные на Марсе».
Следующий этап совместного проекта РОСКОСМОСА и ЕКА – коррекция курса космического аппарата в июле для обеспечения подлета к Марсу.
По прибытию на орбиту Марса орбитальный модуль в том числе с помощью российского научного оборудования приступит к исследованию атмосферы планеты и источников происхождения метана на поверхности. А ориентировочно 19 октября 2016 года модуль Schiaparelli отработает технологию управляемой посадки на поверхность Марса. Во время своего короткого шестиминутного спуска Schiaparelli проведет ряд экологических исследований. Модуль сделает измерения электрических полей, которые, в сочетании с исследованиями концентрации атмосферной пыли, обеспечат новое понимание роли электрических сил в процессе возникновения пылевых бурь."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



Gallery: ExoMars



"ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛЯМ ФРАНЦУЗСКОЙ ПРОМЫШЛЕННОСТИ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНЫ НОВЕЙШИЕ КОСМИЧЕСКИЕ ТЕХНОЛОГИИ РОССИИ 14.04.2016 11:45
АО «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») и Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» представили новейшие технологические решения в области спутниковой навигации, безопасности, связи и дистанционного зондирования Земли представителям французской аэрокосмической промышленности. Встреча состоялась в Научном центре оперативного мониторинга Земли РКС в Москве в рамках мероприятий, посвященных 50-летнему юбилею российско-французского сотрудничества в области космоса.
Во встрече приняли участие представители Французской ассоциации авиационно-космической промышленности (GIFAS), компаний Airbus Defence and Space, Thales Alenia Space, SAFT и других ведущих компаний отрасли. Специалисты РКС и Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» продемонстрировали участникам встречи новейшие технологические возможности, рассказали о конструкторских решениях и обозначили направления дальнейшего развития российской космической системы дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ).
Технологии ДЗЗ могут применяться при контроле чрезвычайных ситуаций, управлении транспортом, строительстве, эксплуатации зданий и сооружений. Геоинформационные продукты и сервисы помогают решать задачи экологии, землепользования, лесовосстановления, обеспечивают высокоточными навигационными данными геодезистов и картографов.
Специалисты «Российских космических систем» познакомили французских коллег с производственными возможностями компании. Завод ракетно-космического приборостроения РКС обладает уникальными технологиями и опытом создания высококачественных приборов для систем связи, обработки телеметрической информации, вычислительной аппаратуры космических аппаратов, наземных пунктов управления.
Российская сторона представила систему дифференциальной коррекции и мониторинга радионавигационных полей (СДКМ), которая является функциональным дополнением к спутниковой навигационной системе ГЛОНАСС. СДКМ обеспечивает улучшение характеристик ГЛОНАСС для решения задач, требующих высокой точности, оперативной и достоверной информации. На сегодняшний день сеть наземных станций СДКМ включает 19 станций сбора измерений в России и 4 станции за рубежом. Зона действия СДКМ распространяется на всю территорию России и может быть расширена до глобального покрытия.
Новейшие системы мониторинга и управления транспортом «РКС Комплекс», созданные на основе технологий ГЛОНАСС и представленные французским коллегам, предназначены для широкого применения в социально-экономической сфере России и мира. Инновационные решения для транспорта, разработанные в РКС, позволяют контролировать и управлять наземными транспортными потоками. Получая и обрабатывая данные с транспортных средств, интеллектуальные системы анализируют параметры движения, создают оптимальные маршруты, корректируют отклонения от заданной траектории и предупреждают о возможном столкновении.
Участники встречи отметили, что примером успешного международного сотрудничества в области космоса можно считать совместное российско-европейское предприятие ООО «Синертек», созданное в 2005 году РКС, французской компанией EADS Astrium SAS (сегодня Airbus Defence and Space) и германской Tesat Spacecom. Компания создает бортовую аппаратуру для космических аппаратов на базе инновационных технологий, в том числе высоконадежные усилители мощности, литий-ионные аккумуляторные батареи и источники вторичного электропитания."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Санкции сами по-себе, бизнес сам по-себе)))

----------


## OKA

"15 апреля 2016 года судебный пристав-исполнитель суда большой инстанции Парижа вынес решение о снятии ареста, произведенного кипрской компанией Hulley Enterprises (бывший аукционер ЮКОСа) на суммы задолженности в рамках исполнения текущих коммерческих договоров компании Eutelsat в отношении ФГУП «Космическая связь» (ГП КС).

Французский суд постановил, что арестованные активы принадлежат не Российской Федерации, а предприятию «Космическая связь», и, соответственно, не могут отождествляться с ее долгом.

«Мы удовлетворены справедливым решением французского суда», - подчеркнул Генеральный директор ГП КС Юрий Прохоров. «Мы также рассчитываем на дальнейшее успешное развитие сотрудничества в области спутниковой связи и цифрового вещания с нашим стратегическим партнером – компанией Eutelsat»."

Французский суд снял арест с задолженности Eutelsat в отношении ФГУП «Космическая связь»


"..Об этом РБК сообщил французский адвокат Фредерик Бело, представляющий интересы ФГУП «Космическая связь». Средства, которые Eutelsat должна заплатить российскому предприятию за использование его спутников, были арестованы по ходатайству бывших мажоритарных акционеров НК «ЮКОС».

Во вторник французский суд снял арест с аналогичных платежей, причитающихся госкорпорации «Роскосмос» от французской компании Arianespace за поставку ракет-носителей «Союз»..."

https://news.mail.ru/economics/25478408/?frommail=1

Хе-хе))



"США изменят космическую программу из-за угроз со стороны РФ и Китая

Москва. 15 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - Пентагон впервые более чем за три года начал пересмотр своей космической программы в связи с потенциальной военной угрозой для своих спутников со стороны России и Китая, сообщает американское издание SpaceNews.

"Представители обороны и разведки все более обеспокоены тем, что они считают зарождающейся потенциальной угрозой для американских спутников со стороны Китая и России. В последние годы Пентагон направил миллиарды долларов в бюджет Военно-воздушных сил, чтобы противостоять этому, и начал широкое переосмысление того, как они должны действовать в космосе", - говорится в статье.

Новая стратегия будет разрабатываться под руководством министерства обороны США по нескольким направлениям, в том числе, использованию возможностей некоммерческих компаний, способам защиты спутников-разведчиков и военных спутников от нападения. По словам правительственных и отраслевых источников, изменения могут также включать разработку более продуманной политики в области наступательной тактики в космосе.

При этом, как отмечает издание, вопрос пересмотра космической политики Пентагона находится на ранней стадии.

"На данный момент наша задача состоит в том, чтобы выяснить, как мы можем создать условия, которые усилят, а не воспрепятствуют космическому потенциалу ведомства", - заявил заместителя помощника главы Пентагона по вопросам космической политики Дуга Ловерро, слова которого приводит издание.

Отмечается, что среди главных задач, которые стоят перед военным ведомством, - доступ к спутникам, обеспечивающим национальную безопасность и возможность управлениями ими при угрозе атаки."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/503941


Старо, как космос))  Звёздные войны фарева! )) 

"Битва за «Салют»"

Битва за «Салют». Обсуждение на LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн-Дневников






http://seanconneryfan.ru/str2/you-3.html

На тему и около))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwmX4FRptpk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLsZ...sq7R0zMyIhxbYA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl71IgGRMfQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbNXOWRLlNA

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 16 апреля. /ТАСС/. Надувной модуль американской компании Bigelow Aerospace был в субботу присоединен к Международной космической станции (МКС).

Как сообщило NASA, с помощью автоматической руки-манипулятора Canadarm 2 он был извлечен из негерметичного отсека грузового корабля Dragon и пристыкован к модулю Tranquility на американском сегменте орбитального комплекса в 05:36 по времени восточного побережья США (12:36 мск). Вся операция заняла несколько часов. Управление Canadarm на завершающем этапе взяли на себя американские астронавты Джеффри Уильямс и Тимоти Копра.

Надувной модуль BEAM был доставлен на МКС 10 апреля на борту Dragon вместе с 3 тоннами продовольствия, воды и материалов для научных экспериментов. В него будет постепенно подаваться воздух, и к концу мая он увеличится в объеме почти в пять раз. Его диаметр составит около 3 метров, а длина - около 4 метров. "Астронавты впервые войдут в этот жилой модуль примерно через неделю после того, как он будет надут, и в течение двух лет будут проводить его испытания, возвращаясь в него на несколько часов по несколько раз в год, чтобы снять показания датчиков и оценить его внутренние условия", - уточнило ранее космическое ведомство США.

Надувной модуль предназначен для проживания и работы будущих экипажей орбитального комплекса. "Его первое испытание позволит определить, насколько в целом хороша эта конструкция и надежно ли она защищает от солнечной радиации, космического мусора и экстремальных температур в космосе", - сообщило NASA. Когда испытания закончатся, модуль будет отсоединен от станции, сойдет с орбиты и сгорит в плотных слоях атмосферы Земли."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Американский надувной модуль присоединен к МКС


   

Bigelow Aerospace

https://www.google.ru/search?q=Bigel...nZ8jBInGpDM%3A

Интересный и перспективный проект.



"Фото праздничных флеш-мобов в Самаре, сделанные космическим аппаратом "



https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/720909550392623105

----------


## OKA

"Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» оказала консультационную и техническую поддержку в съемках нового отечественного фильма «Салют‐7. История одного подвига», который должен выйти на широкий экран в первом полугодии 2017 года.
Предприятия госкорпорации – ОАО РКК «Энергия», ФГБУ «НИИ ЦПК им. Ю.А. Гагарина» - предоставили для съемок оборудование, ранее побывавшее в космосе. Специалисты компаний также выступили консультантами картины. А прототипы главных героев картины - Герои Советского Союза Владимир ДЖАНИБЕКОВ и Виктор САВИНЫХ – рассказали о деталях одного из самых сложных в истории пилотируемой космонавтики полета.
Съемки фильма проходят в Санкт-Петербурге, действие художественной картины основаны на реальных событиях, происходивших более 30 лет назад.
В 1985 году Советская космическая станция «Салют-7», находящаяся на орбите в беспилотном режиме, неожиданно перестала отвечать на сигналы, посылаемые из центра управления полетом. Падение станции, являющейся гордостью советской науки и космонавтики, стало бы колоссальной трагедией.
Чтобы узнать причины аварии и предотвратить катастрофу, надо было отправить на орбиту людей. Но никто ранее ещё не стыковался в космосе с неуправляемым объектом. Полет к станции «Салют-7» до сих пор считается, с технической точки зрения, одним из самых сложных в истории мировой космонавтики.
Съемки фильма ведутся в специально построенном павильоне. Поскольку основные события картины происходят на космической станции, специалисты разработали варианты создания эффекта невесомости, идет работа над компьютерной графикой. Параллельно с этим исполнители главных ролей, Владимир ВДОВИЧЕНКОВ и Павел ДЕРЕВЯНКО, тренируются как настоящие космонавты. Под руководством команды каскадеров актеры прошли сложный курс подготовки к продолжительной работе в условиях экстремальной физической нагрузки."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Надо б посмотреть кавер "Возвращенья с орбиты")) И пр. науч-поп-док-худ., в т.ч. пр-ва "партнёров")) За крайние лет 40 понаснимали всякого))



"РОСКОСМОС. ВСТРЕЧА С NASA ПО ПЕРСПЕКТИВАМ ДВУСТОРОННЕГО СОТРУДНИЧЕСТВА В ОБЛАСТИ КОСМОСА  18.04.2016 18:01

18 апреля 2016 года в штаб-квартире NASA пройдет встреча делегации Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» с руководством НАСА по вопросам двустороннего сотрудничества по использованию МКС и перспективам совместной работы на низкой околоземной орбите и в окололунном пространстве.

Кроме того, партнеры обсудят возможность создания совместных рабочих групп по вопросам развития технологий и стандартов.

Со стороны «РОСКОСМОСА»  в мероприятии примут участие заместитель генерального директора по международному сотрудничеству Сергей САВЕЛЬЕВ и исполнительный директор по пилотируемым космическим программам Сергей КРИКАЛЕВ, со стороны NASA – первый заместитель администратора по пилотируемому освоению космоса Уильям ГЕРСТЕНМАЙЕР и заместитель администратора по международному сотрудничеству Альберт Кондес де ля ТОРРЕ.

Также представители Роскосмоса 19 апреля 2016 года примут участие в симпозиуме «Партнеры на орбите. Россия, США и Международная космическая станция», приуроченного  к вручению в дар музею бюста Ю.А.Гагарина и посвящённого 55-летней годовщине полёта Юрия ГАГАРИНА в космос. Мероприятие пройдёт в Музее авиации и космонавтики Смитсоновского института (Вашингтон)."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Теперь "стандартизацией" называется)) "Партнёры")) "Даздрапергла"))


"ОБРАТНЫЙ ОТСЧЁТ ДО ПЕРВОГО ПУСКА С КОСМОДРОМА ВОСТОЧНЫЙ ДАЛИ В ЭФИРЕ «РУССКОГО РАДИО» 18.04.2016 19:33

27 апреля в России планируется знаменательное событие: с первого гражданского космодрома России – космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ – первая ракета-носитель выведет на орбиту три спутника. В честь этого события «Русское Радио» и РОСКОСМОС запускают новую увлекательную игру - «Космические старты». Таким образом, «Русское Радио» присоединяется к программе РОСКОСМОСА «ГАГАРИН. ПОЕХАЛИ!» в рамках Года ГАГАРИНА.
18 апреля в эфире «Русского Радио» стартовала игра «Космические старты»! Она подарит слушателям радиостанции возможность выиграть поездку на БАЙКОНУР — совместно с одним из ведущих «Русского радио». Победитель акции станет гостем легендарного космодрома, сможет прикоснуться к истории и своими глазами «Гагаринский старт», откуда 55 лет назад стартовал космический корабль «Восток-1» с первым космонавтом планеты Юрием ГАГАРИНЫМ на борту.
Хотите побывать на БАЙКОНУРЕ? Тогда каждое утро слушайте утреннее шоу «Русские перцы». В 8:10 по сигналу ведущих дозвонитесь в студию и примите участие в игре «Космические старты». В эфире прозвучит интересный факт из мира космонавтики. Слушатели должны угдать, правда это или вымысел. Каждый угадавший верно, получит подарки от РОСКОСМОСА и станет претендентом на главный приз. В финале проекта 26 апреля состоится заключительное испытание. И победитель поедет на БАЙКОНУР!
Эта акция «Русского Радио» и РОСКОСМОСА чествует подвиг тех, кто посвятил свою жизнь космосу. «Русское радио» поздравляет всех, кто любит космос, с 55-летием полета первого космонавта планеты Земля! "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Жуть- "акция", "подвиг"...  Штатный полёт нужен. "В пределах нормы" )))

----------


## Avia M

"Роскосмос" купил весь "Космос".  :Smile: 

"Роскосмос" купил 100% акций авиакомпании "Космос" за один рубль - AEX.RU

"Ангара в зените".
http://www.aex.ru/news/2016/4/22/152424/

----------


## OKA

Про "Ангару" :

"Как собирают "Ангару": уникальный репортаж из центра Хруничева"



http://www.mk.ru/photo/gallery/10937-175291.html


"ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. Госкомиссия приняла решение о вывозе РКН «Союз-2.1а» на стартовый комплекс"



https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/723469509475094528




"Фрагменты этапов строительства космодрома Восточный. Сборка и "сухой вывоз" ракеты-носителя на космодроме Восточный."

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС 

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-СТА» с Гвианского космического центра перенесен на 24 апреля из-за погодных условий."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/723576325676634113


"Ракета космического назначения «Союз-2.1а» вывезена с технического на стартовый комплекс космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ."

 

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/723716817760444418

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС: ПЕРЕГОВОРЫ В ПЕКИНЕ 24.04.2016 12:24

Состоялись переговоры делегаций Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и национальной аэрокосмической администрации Китая.
Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Игорь КОМАРОВ и руководитель Китайской национальной аэрокосмической администрации СЮЙ Дачжэ провели переговоры о расширении взаимодействия в сфере космической деятельности.
СЮЙ Дачжэ отметил серьезные изменения в ракетно-космической сфере России и положительные результаты реформы отрасли, поздравил российских партнёров с успешным запуском первой миссии «ЭкзоМарс», который состоялся 14 марта 2016 и пожелал РОСКОСМОСУ успешного первого пуска с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ (планируется 27 апреля 2016). Руководитель национальной аэрокосмической администрации Китая отметил, что Россия и Китай серьезно сотрудничают в области космической деятельности, и это сотрудничество активно развивается и укрепляется.
Игорь КОМАРОВ поблагодарил китайских коллег, представил основные параметры программы ФКП 2016-2025 и рассказал о мероприятиях подготовки к первому пуску на космодроме ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.
Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» подчеркнул, что Китай и Россия - давние надёжные партнёры, и для РОСКОСМОСА большая честь присутствовать в Пекине в дни первого Дня космонавтики Китая: «Мы видим, как динамично развивается космическая отрасль Китая. За последний год мы серьезно продвинулись в нашем сотрудничестве, в том числе - в совместных исследованиях Луны и в области обмена данными ДЗЗ в интересах стран БРИКС. Также мы планируем общие проекты в двигателестроении, ЭКБ и мониторинге космического мусора».
Стороны отметили большую работу по подготовке нормативно-правовой базы для продолжения развития сотрудничества России и Китая в ключевых областях космической деятельности.
Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и Руководитель национальной аэрокосмической администрации Китая также обсудили возможности взаимодействия не только на двусторонней основе, но и с участием других международных партнёров, а также вопросы практического внедрения космических технологий в повседневную жизнь людей."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Амеры китайцев на МКС не пущают, наверное что-то совместное планируют)) 


"Москва. 25 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Очередная попытка запуска ракеты-носителя "Союз-СТА" со спутником Sentinel-1B с Гвианского космического центра запланирована в ночь на вторник, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
       "Предстоящей ночью после устранения неполадок будет предпринята очередная попытка запуска ракеты-носителя "Союз-СТА", - сказал он.
       Источник пояснил, что по предварительным данным, отмена запуска минувшей ночью была связана с неполадками в системы управления "Союз-СТА".
       "Предварительно перед планируемым пуском накануне произошел отказ в комплексе командных приборов системы управления ракеты-носителя", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Он уточнил, что неисправный блок будет заменен в оперативном порядке.
       Минувшей ночью Европейское космическое агентство сообщило об отмене запуска ракеты-носителя "Союз-СТА" с Гвианского космического центра из-за аномалии, выявленной во время обратного отсчета.
       Запуск ракеты переносился до этого трижды - сначала с 12 на 22 апреля. Затем по метеоусловиям на 23 и 24 апреля.
       ЕКА в рамках проекта Sentinel запланировало семь миссий по выводу на орбиту научно-исследовательской аппаратуры для исследований Земли. Космические аппараты Sentinel-1A и Sentinel-1B оборудованы радиолокационными приборами для работы в C-диапазоне.
       Как сообщалось, конверсионная ракета-носитель "Рокот" в 2016-2017 годах дважды выведет на орбиту европейские спутники дистанционного зондирования Земли. Как сообщалось, конверсионная ракета-носитель "Рокот" в 2016-2017 годах дважды выведет на орбиту европейские спутники дистанционного зондирования Земли.
       "Первый запуск запланирован на 31 октября 2016 года. Конверсионная ракета-носитель "Рокот" доставит на орбиту космический аппарат Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) Sentinel 5p, оборудованный аппаратурой для измерения качества воздуха, озона, а также выбросов и аэрозолей в атмосфере Земли", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Следующий запуск запланирован на весну 2017 года.
       "В апреле 2017 года запланирован старт ракеты-носителя "Рокот" со спутником Европейского космического агентства Sentinel-2B, который обеспечит получение оптических изображений земной поверхности", - сказал источник.
       По его словам, оба запуска будут осуществляться с космодрома "Плесецк".
       Спутник Sentinel-5p сконструирован ЕКА в рамках программы Copernicus для исследования состава земной атмосферы, загрязнения воздуха и озонового слоя.
       Миссия Sentinel-2 также проводится в рамках программы Copernicus для выполнения наземных наблюдений и предназначены для осуществления мониторинга лесов, изменений ландшафта и наблюдения за стихийными бедствиями. Она включает два идентичных спутника - Sentinel-2A и Sentinel-2B."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=410904

----------


## Avia M

Дорогое удовольствие...  :Smile: 
Победителем конкурса на страхование рисков первого в истории запуска ракеты-носителя "Союз 2" этапа 1а с космодрома Восточный признана страховая компания "ВТБ Страхование", предложившая договор на 132 миллиона рублей.
Первый пуск с космодрома "Восточный" застраховали на 1,84 миллиарда рублей - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 26 апреля. /ТАСС/. Специалисты Ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия" разработают новую лазерную системы связи с экипажами возвращаемых аппаратов пилотируемых космических кораблей, сообщили в пресс-центре корпорации.

"По расчетам специалистов, в случае успешной реализации проекта, новая система позволит поддерживать устойчивую связь с экипажами возвращаемых аппаратов космических кораблей во время прохождения ими плотных слоев атмосферы на участке спуска с плазмообразованием. Радиосвязь не подходит для решения этой задачи, поскольку плазма непроницаема для радиоволн", - сказали в пресс-центре.

Как уточнили в корпорации, молодые специалисты РКК "Энергия" получат на этот проект грант правительства Подмосковья. В начале марта он получил поддержку президента предприятия Владимира Солнцева.

"Проект направлен на создание защищенной лазерной системы связи между двумя объектами, которая имеет ряд отличительных особенностей по сравнению с традиционной системой организации связи: расположение лазерных источников излучения только на одном объекте позволит снизить энергопотребление на втором объекте, сделать его приемо-передающее устройство компактным и упразднить его систему наведения за счет конструктивных особенностей новой технологии связи", - рассказал один из разработчиков проекта, инженер отдела по энергетическим системам космических средств нового поколения РКК "Энергия" Данил Овчинников.

В пресс-центре пояснили, что скорость лазерных систем при передаче данных в десятки и сотни раз больше, чем скорость современных радиосистем. "Кроме того, лазерные технологии обладают более высокой защищенностью от постороннего вмешательства. Сегодня это направление востребовано и активно развивается, в том числе и за рубежом", - отметили в корпорации."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - РКК "Энергия" разработает лазерную систему связи с экипажами возвращаемых аппаратов

----------


## OKA

"Космодром Восточный: Госкомиссия приняла решение приступить к заправке РКН «Союз-2.1а». Пуск в 05:01 мск 27 апреля."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/725029133365948418

При старте обещали присутствие первых лиц.

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/724907926956204032

"Владимир Путин будет следить за стартом с космодрома Восточный" ТАСС: Космос - Песков сообщил, что Путин будет следить за стартом с Восточного 



"Роскосмос, 26.04.2016г.

Разгонный блок (РБ) «Фрегат-М» (изготовитель НПО им.С.А.Лавочкина) вывел космический аппарат Sentinel-1B («Сентинел-1Б») на орбиту - 26 апреля 2016 года в 0:25 мск прошло отделение европейского спутника от российского разгонного блока.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-СТ-А» с РБ «Фрегат-М», европейским космическим аппаратом (КА) Sentinel-1B («Сентинел-1Б») и спутниками попутной нагрузки Microscope («Микроскоп») и FYS («FLY your satellite») состоялся 26 апреля 2016 года, в 0:02 мск из Гвианского космического центра (ГКЦ, Французская Гвиана).

Sentinel-1B - космический аппарат, предназначенный для круглосуточного и всепогодного наблюдения за сушей и океанами в радиодиапазоне. КА входит в состав создаваемого космического сегмента европейской системы «Коперник» для глобального мониторинга окружающей среды и безопасности. Производитель КА - компания Thales Alenia Space («Талес Аления Спейс»). "

http://www.mcc.rsa.ru/obpech.htm




"Европейский космический аппарат «Сентинел-1Б» успешно отделился от разгонного блока «Фрегат-М» на целевой орбите"

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/724712066448273409

----------


## OKA

"Космические" офиц. сайты молчат)) Трансляция )))  :




+ обещают по Россия 1


Не поехали...


"05:15
Теперь пуск запланирован на 28 апреля, 5:01 по Москве, а значит впереди еще одна бессонная ночь.

05:19
На данный момент известно, что пуск был перенесен по техническим причинам. "В "Роскосмосе" не располагают информацией", - заявил представитель госкорпорации. Об этом сообщает ТАСС.

05:25
Стоит отметить, что перенесение сроков запуска – обычное дело в космической сфере. Все всегда может быть отменено в последнюю минуту. Да и резервную дату запуска всегда выбирают заранее. Все потому, что для успешного старта все этапы подготовки ракеты-носителя должны быть выполнены без сбоев. Если вдруг возникло малейшее подозрение, что есть какая-то неисправность - всегда лучше перенести пуск и разобраться в ситуации, а затем начать подготовку к старту сначала, так как риск слишком велик."

http://rg.ru/2016/04/27/onlajn-trans...ostochnyj.html


"Что-то пошло не так.." Трансляции не было изначально, значит знали раньше. Могли б тогда ж и сказать, чтоб народ не собирать. На площадках и в сети.  Впрочем оперативности в информировании общественности не бывает частенько (а зачем)))

Ну да ладно. Времени жалко было и неопределённость ситуации(твитт роскосмоса молчит, цэнки молчит, цуп молчит и т.д.)) . Матюги с  https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D0%BA%D...D0%B9?src=hash  удаляют исправно  :Biggrin: 

Если б не местный спортканал(!) , ничего бы вообще не показывали. Хотелось бы отметить хорошую подготовку одной из ведущих к знаковому событию- проштудировала предыдущие старты и выдала в эфир качественный сюжет. А "официоз" подвёл , а может и не собирались ничего говорить-показывать до старта и во время оного...

Главное , чтоб завтра штатно "поехали"))


"КОСМОДРОМ ВОСТОЧНЫЙ, 27 апреля. /ТАСС/.  Президент России Владимир Путин, который ранее в среду прибыл на космодром Восточный, чтобы наблюдать за первым пуском ракеты, принял решение задержаться на космодроме до выяснения перспектив повторного запуска,  назначенного на 28 апреля. Об этом сообщил пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков.

"Президент принял решение задержаться на космодроме до момента, когда будет прояснена перспектива осуществления запуска через сутки", - сказал Песков. "Владимир Путин планирует использовать это время для детального проговора и совещаний по теме второй и третьей стадии развития космодрома и строительства города Циолковский", - добавил Песков.

Пресс-секретарь рассказал, что в среду утром Путин прибыл в Благовещенск, откуда отправился на космодром. В ожидании запланированного на утро запуска он был проинформирован о работе космодрома и режимах работы автоматики.

За несколько минут перед запуском автоматическая система отменила старт."

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/kosmos/3241825

http://tass.ru/kosmodrom-vostochnyy

----------


## Avia M

Предполагается для просмотра запуска космического аппарата принять около 700 автомобилей. Кроме этого, на смотровых базах будут работать специалисты, которые *смогут объяснить людям, в какую сторону смотреть и чего ждать* от происходящего.

https://www.gismeteo.ru/news/sobytiy...s-vostochnogo/

----------


## OKA

> Предполагается для просмотра запуска космического аппарата принять около 700 автомобилей. Кроме этого, на смотровых базах будут работать специалисты, которые *смогут объяснить людям, в какую сторону смотреть и чего ждать* от происходящего.
> 
> https://www.gismeteo.ru/news/sobytiy...s-vostochnogo/


Там народ давно поставлен в известность . В СМИ говорилось, что люди отгулы на работе брали, чтоб увидеть воочию  эпохальное событие )) 

На форуме "Н-К"  : 




 :Smile: 

"Цитата[USER=15512]АниКей пишет:

27 апреля в приграничном китайском городе Хэйхэ жители и туристы тянулись утром на набережную, чтобы понаблюдать за анонсируемым пуском с космодрома Восточный в Амурской области. На опубликованном в Интернете видео видно, как много собралось людей из приграничного города. Ранее сообщалось, что его будет видно при хорошей погоде. Но в итоге пуск перенесли на резервный день.
«Народ стягивается потихонечку, стягивается, видны даже русские лица. Все пришли посмотреть на запуск ракеты. В Благовещенске царит истерия, да что уж говорить – по всей России», – говорит автор, отмечая, что китайцы поддерживают настроение россиян.
Видно, что жители Хэйхэ вышли на набережную с биноклями и смотрят вдаль. В 11:17 ракеты люди не увидели. И, как отмечает видеоблогер, начали расходиться, теряя надежду.
Блогер сообщил –несмотря на то, что ракета не взлетела, он завтра придёт на набережную в Хэйхэ ко времени назначенного пуска и снова вместе с собравшимися будут смотреть

Вот и альтернатива (пусть и плохонькая) отсутствующей официальной трансляции: стример с камень, сбрасывающий на ютуб по wi-fi (или спутниковому). Конечно, лучше с площадки в 20 и ближе км от Восточного, но на безрыбье и китайский берег сойдет."

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/forum...message1504718




Строго говоря старты оттуда были - т.к. раньше там был позиционный район РВСН , и космодром "Свободный". Что-то в космос запускали. И к "Буранам" имел отношение. Но сам по себе факт наличия своего гражданского )) космодрома, с которого старты проходят над своей же территорией важен, конечно же.

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. ЗАСЕДАНИЕ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ КОМИССИИ 27.04.2016 18:27

Государственная комиссия по лётным испытаниям средств выведения разработала план мероприятий по устранению причины команды автоматической системы на отмену пуска. Сегодня, 27 апреля, в 23:30 мск по результатам реализации этих мероприятий Госкомиссия примет решение о возможности проведения пуска в резервную дату, 28 апреля 2016."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 27 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Качалин/. Американская частная компания SpaceX планирует запустить космический корабль Dragon на Марс в 2018 году. Об этом объявила эта компания под руководством Элона Маска.

"Мы планируем отправить Dragon на Марс в 2018 году. "Красный Дракон" будет изучать структуру Марса", - уточнила SpaceX в своем блоге Twitter.

Компания отметила, что речь идет о первом испытательном запуске на Красную планету корабля Dragon 2. Его экспедиции присвоено название "Красный Дракон". "Dragon 2 рассчитан так, чтобы спускаться на поверхность (любого космического тела) в нашей Солнечной системе. Миссия "Красного Дракона" станет первым испытательным полетом", - заявили в SpaceX.

Очевидно, речь идет об экспедиции без астронавтов на борту корабля.

Компания обещала изложить подробности позднее.

Американцы осваивают маршрут до Международной космической станции (МКС) с дальним прицелом на Марс. Для этого используются корабли Dragon компании SpaceX , Cygnus консорциума United Launch Alliance (ULA) и CST-100 корпорации Boeing. 

Одновременно продолжаются испытания "Ориона", совершившего свой первый пробный полет в автоматическом режиме в декабре 2014 года. Когда для него будет изготовлена новая тяжелая ракета-носитель SLS, корабль отправится на орбиту Луны.

По замыслам NASA, это позволит получить дополнительную информацию "о проведении сложных операций условиях дальнего космоса, чтобы затем перейти к более продолжительным миссиям в процессе подготовки путешествия на Марс". "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Полет американского корабля Dragon на Марс запланирован на 2018 год


Всё бы им "путешествовать"  :Biggrin:  Лучше на Солнце, там тоже ещё никто не бывал)) Или на Юпитер- туда редкая птица долетает)) АМС-наше всё!
По крайней мере, пока на здесь не устаканится, и людоедов повыпилят, а то ведь и в космос пролезут... До ядрёнбатонов почти дотянулись уже.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я уже давно говорил, что Рогозин - это просто напыщенный дурак. И это подтверждается. И место ему на помойке.

----------


## OKA

> Я уже давно говорил, что Рогозин - это просто напыщенный дурак. И это подтверждается. И место ему на помойке.


Чем жэж так провинился товарищ перед персонажем "FLOGGER"  :Biggrin: 

Первый запуск "Союза", собранного у чёрта на куличках (не считая Фр.Гвиану, куда они в герм. контейнерах доставляются) ..Космодром, говорят, не уиноватый))

Возможны разные варианты того, с чем связан перенос запуска... Можно и через месяц запустить, лишь бы "в пределах нормы" и с прямыми трансляциями   :Biggrin: 


Про.б только с прямыми трансляциями- но за это неизвестно кто отвечает)))


http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/forum...message1504734

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Казанец

Уважаемые знатоки отечественной космонавтики, расскажите пожалуйста, а чем обусловлен выбор географического положения космодрома Восточный? Совершенно понятно, что иметь космодром (Байконур) на иностранной территории - это нонсенс, равно как и размещать его в центре Москвы. Но почти всё, что там работает и используется, наверняка производится где-то в европейской части России, где также наверняка расположены и проектно-конструкторские организации. Не долго и не дорого ли возить ракеты, спутники, топливо, специалистов за тридевять земель? Уж очень далеко как-то. Почему нельзя было расположить где-нибудь на Алтае, в Сибири? Всё равно в разы ближе было бы.

----------


## OKA

> Уважаемые знатоки отечественной космонавтики, расскажите пожалуйста, а чем обусловлен выбор географического положения космодрома Восточный? Совершенно понятно, что иметь космодром (Байконур) на иностранной территории - это нонсенс, равно как и размещать его в центре Москвы. Но почти всё, что там работает и используется, наверняка производится где-то в европейской части России, где также наверняка расположены и проектно-конструкторские организации. Не долго и не дорого ли возить ракеты, спутники, топливо, специалистов за тридевять земель? Уж очень далеко как-то. Почему нельзя было расположить где-нибудь на Алтае, в Сибири? Всё равно в разы ближе было бы.


Знатоки здеся :

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru   , ну, по крайней мере , раньше были))

Чтоб доброго совета не получить , типа "Геть на марс пешком" , забавно изучать Советские космические программы))

Сайт Космический корабль Буран   ещё жыв , если чО))

http://ria.ru/analytics/20160427/1421347663.html

"Dmitry Rogozin ретвитнул

РОСКОСМОС ‏@roscosmos 57 мин.57 минут назад

Госкомиссия приняла решение о возможности пуска РН "Союз-2.1а" с космодрома #Восточный 28 апреля в 5:01 мск."

https://twitter.com/Rogozin


 "Обновление 28 апреля 01:00

Государственная комиссия по лётным испытаниям средств выведения по результатам проведенных работ приняла решение о возможности пуска РКН «Союз-2.1а» с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ 28 апреля 2016 в 5:01 мск."

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22197/


Усиленно мониторим знаменитый АМУРСПОРТ))) 

http://www.amursport.ru/onlajn-translyaciya/

Ура! Амурспорт не подвёл!! Трансляция взлёта состоялась)) 
Амурспорт ТВ - фарева!!!  Центро смди- уроды))

Из сети :

----------


## Avia M

Восточному удачных стартов на многие "века"!

----------


## Казанец

> Знатоки здеся :
> Журнал Новости Космонавтики   , ну, по крайней мере , раньше были))


Понятно. Не туда обратился. Просто здесь тоже много рассуждают: что хорошо, что плохо, что правильно, что неправильно.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

:Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Утром 28 апреля в 5:01 мск (11:01 по местному времени) после однодневной задержки состоялся пуск ракеты «Союз-2.1а» с космодрома Восточный в Амурской области. Ракета-носитель с блоком «Волга» успешно вывела на низкую орбиту Земли научный спутник «Михайло Ломоносов». В качестве попутной нагрузки в космос были доставлен студенческий аппарат «Аист-2Д» и наноспутник «СамСат-218».

Решение о строительстве космодрома на Дальнем Востоке России было принято в 2008 году, однако реальные работы начались лишь спустя три года. Первый пуск с Восточного должен был состояться в 2015 году, однако был отложен на четыре месяца. Учитывая масштабы проекта, такую отсрочку можно считать абсолютно приемлемой. К настоящему времени концепция космодрома существенно изменилась по сравнению с той, которая задумывалась изначально. Если изначально цели его создания были весьма туманны, то теперь Восточному предстоит стать основным космодромом России. Разумеется, на это уйдут десятки лет, но в обозримой перспективе стартовые площадки для всех российских ракет будут строиться именно там. На Байконуре останется связанная с МКС пилотируемая программа и пуски тяжелых ракет «Протон-М» до их вывода из эксплуатации. Ожидается, что это произойдет к концу первой половины 2020-х годов.

В мире насчитывается четыре космодрома, с которых можно запускать ракеты «Союз-2»: Байконур, Плесецк, Космический Центр во Французской Гвиане и, с сегодняшнего дня, космодром Восточный. Вполне очевидно, что острой необходимости производить пуски именно оттуда у Роскосмоса нет. Поэтому в ближайшее время – как минимум, до конца 2017 года – ожидать второго запуска с Восточного не стоит. В Амурскую область можно будет постепенно перенести федеральные запуски спутников зондирования Земли, которые сейчас производятся с Байконура.

Полноценная эксплуатация Восточного начнется не раньше, чем там появится стартовый комплекс для ракет тяжелого класса «Ангара-А5» и «Ангара-А5В». Роскосмос намерен осуществить первый пуск этой ракеты с Восточного в 2021 году, однако, учитывая, что строительство до сих пор не началось, эти планы воспринимаются скептически.

Перспективы модернизации самой «Ангары» тоже не выглядят безоблачными. Первый пуск «Ангары-А5» состоялся в декабре 2014 года, в второй был намечен на конец 2016. Недавно стало известно, что запуск спутника AngoSat-1 не состоится ни в этому году, ни в начале следующего. Омское ПО «Полет», в котором Центр им. Хруничева намерен создать серийное производство универсальных ракетных модулей «Ангары», пока не смогло справиться с этой работой. Сделанные там модули были доставлены в Москву на исправление, которое займет много времени. Перед ПО «Полет» стоит очень сложная задача, учитывая, что предприятие сталкивается с нехваткой квалифицированных работников. Пока сроки появления полноценного серийного производства «Ангары» назвать не получается.

Спутник «Михайло Ломоносов» был выведен на круговую орбиту высотой около 513 км. Это научный космический аппарат, созданный для МГУ «Корпорацией ВНИИЭМ». Поскольку изначально спутник задумывался как студенческий проект (однако позднее московский университет отказался от надежды построить этот спутник самостоятельно), научные эксперименты на нем нельзя назвать очень амбициозными. На аппарате установлены гамма-детекторы, детекторы субатомных частиц и другие приборы.

Малый спутник «Аист-2Д» предназначен для дистанционного зондирования Земли. Он является совместной разработкой РКЦ «Прогресс» и студентов Самарского государственного аэрокосмического университета.

Неоднократно говорилось, что на сегодняшнем «Союзе-2.1а» будут установлены бортовые камеры для съемки старта и полета ракеты. Ранее «рокеткамы» на «Союзе» устанавливались лишь однажды, при пуске из Французской Гвианы, причем инициатором выступал оператор запуска – компания Arianespace. На видеозаписи пуска, опубликованной Роскосмосом, изображения с этих камер нет.

Ни во время первой попытки пуска 27 апреля, ни 28 апреля онлайн-трансляции в Восточного не было. Лишь местный канал «Амурспорт» показал небо, в котором была видна улетающая ракета. С небольшой задержкой видеозапись момента пуска появилась в новостях на канале «Россия 24». В последние годы Роскосмос отошел от политики открытости и предпочитает не транслировать пуски ракет в тех случаях, когда считает, что неудача ударит по его репутации."



В России началась эксплуатация нового космодрома




"МОСКВА, 28 апреля. /ТАСС/. Решение президента РФ Владимира Путина о строгом выговоре главе "Роскосмоса" Игорю Комарову является абсолютно логичным, заявил официальный представитель госкорпорации Игорь Буренков.

"Все справедливо. Сегодняшний праздник дался непросто. И решение президента абсолютно логично", - приводит его слова телеканал "Россия 24".

Ранее сайт газеты "Коммерсантъ" сообщил, что президент объявил строгий выговор главе "Роскосмоса" после переноса первого запуска с нового космодрома Восточный.

По информации издания, дисциплинарные взыскания получили также вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин и гендиректор НПО автоматики Леонид Шалимов.

Как сообщил журналистам Комаров, причиной отмены запуска стали неполадки с кабелем. Он также сообщил, что при подготовке к запуску было выявлено более 20 замечаний. "Более 20 не то что замечаний, а пожеланий улучшить работу различных систем", - сказал Комаров.

Инфраструктура и ракета-носитель в ходе первого запуска с космодрома Восточный отработали штатно. "Мы убедились в том, что все системы (космодрома) в порядке, что они работают, как и ракета-носитель", - сказал Комаров."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - В "Роскосмосе" подтвердили данные СМИ о выговоре главе ведомства



"КОСМОДРОМ ВОСТОЧНЫЙ /Амурская область/, 28 апреля. /ТАСС/. "Роскосмос" планирует провести в 2017 году два запуска с нового космодрома Восточный, в ходе них в космос могут быть отправлены спутники серии "Канопус" и аппарат "Метеор".

Об этом сообщил журналистам глава "Роскосмоса" Игорь Комаров.

Ранее в четверг источник ТАСС в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщил, что в 2017 году с Восточного запустят два спутника серии "Канопус". Он не исключил также проведения в следующем году еще одного запуска с нового космодрома.

"С середины следующего года, во второй половине мы планируем здесь два пуска в следующем году. Один из них, по всей видимости, будет "Канопусов", второй пуск - мы смотрим нагрузку: "Метеор" и, возможно, другие нагрузки", - сказал Комаров.

По его словам, в "Роскосмосе" рассчитывают, что с 2018 года с Восточного будет проводиться от шести до восьми запусков. Он предположил, что в 2018 году будет несколько коммерческих запусков.

В четверг утром с Восточного впервые была запущена ракета - носитель "Союз-2.1а" вывел на орбиту три спутника."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - "Роскосмос" планирует два запуска с Восточного в 2017 году


Хорошие фото :

ЕСТЬ ПЕРВЫЙ ЗАПУСК С ВОСТОЧНОГО!: fotografersha





> Понятно. Не туда обратился. Просто здесь тоже много рассуждают: что хорошо, что плохо, что правильно, что неправильно.


Ну что-то здесь есть : 

ТАСС: Космос - Первый запуск ракеты с космодрома Восточный в вопросах и ответах  , что-то здесь : 
Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Форумы

Там комплекс причин. Много их, в двух словах не получится раскрыть тему. Так что вот...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Чем жэж так провинился товарищ перед персонажем "FLOGGER"


Да мне-то на него вообще, мягко говоря, начхать. Он, вроде, не от меня выговор получил, там есть господа посолиднее. А вообще он именно то, что я о нем и писАл.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Первый пуск с "Восточного".

----------


## Avia M

Рядом с темой.
"Скрипят" но голосуют...
Комитет палаты представителей Конгресса США по делам вооруженных сил в ходе обсуждения оборонного бюджета на 2017 финансовый год одобрил в четверг утром приобретение 18 российских ракетных двигателей РД-180.

Профильный комитет Конгресса США одобрил закупку 18 двигателей РД-180 - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

> Рядом с темой.
> "Скрипят" но голосуют...
> Комитет палаты представителей Конгресса США по делам вооруженных сил в ходе обсуждения оборонного бюджета на 2017 финансовый год одобрил в четверг утром приобретение 18 российских ракетных двигателей РД-180.
> 
> Профильный комитет Конгресса США одобрил закупку 18 двигателей РД-180 - AEX.RU



Ну , на эту тему, в одной из перевoдных статей говорилось про "зажав нос, вынуждены" ))

Ещё раз про старт с "Восточного , в т.ч. для "Казанец". 
Доступно рассказано про орбиты и наклонения (много букафф и картинок)) :

http://lozga.livejournal.com/111549.html



" Чтобы ракета-носить «Союз» взлетела с Восточного, пришлось снять временной контроль тракта наддува баков Г и повторить циклограмму ПСП. С градиентами давления уже потом разберутся. Слушатели Сергея Доренко перевели с птичьего на русский, что сделали работники нового российского космодрома, чтобы всё-таки запустить первую ракету.
Ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1а» стартовала с космодрома Восточный со спутниками «Михайло Ломоносов», «Аист-2Д» и SamSat-218Д 28 апреля в 05:01 по московскому времени спустя сутки после намеченной ранее даты из-за отмены пуска в автоматическом режиме. Автоматика не позволила запустить ракету из-за того, что скорость набора давления в баках горючего (баках Г) не соответствовала тому, как это должно происходить по инструкции.

Тогда на космодроме решили просто не обращать внимание на скорость набора давления (сняли временной контроль тракта наддува баков), получили нужную жёсткость (давление в ракете повышается, чтобы сделать конструкцию более жёсткой — то же самое происходит в самолётах, когда перед полётом у пассажиров закладывает уши), и ракета стартанула, объяснил слушатель Сергей Дубаев в эфире радиостанции «Говорит Москва».

К космодрому это не имеет никакого отношения

Циклограмма ПСП — это циклограмма предстартовой подготовки. Есть последовательность операций перед пуском ракеты. Причём, надо сказать, к космодрому это не имеет никакого отношения. Аппаратно-программный комплекс предстартовой подготовки — это компьютеры и программное обеспечение, которые работают одинаково, что на Байконуре, что на Куру, что сейчас поставили на Восточном.

Ракета стоит заправленная, чтобы её запустить, надо проделать ряд шагов. Первое: запустить бортовые аккумуляторы, потому что система управления, когда она летит, будет работать не от розетки. Когда перешли на бортовое питание, нужно наддуть баки. Наоборот делать запрещено. Это последовательность шагов, как утром, сначала чистишь зубы, потом полощешь рот, потом бреешься, потом идёшь завтракать. Наоборот — нельзя.

Теперь наддуваем баки — подаём газ, как правило азот, чтобы они приобрели жёсткость. Каждый, кому мерили давление, видел, что, когда накачивают, сжимается манжета, стрелочка поднимается. Так же и в баках — давление начинает нарастать. Оно должно нарастать в определённой степени. Не за секунду пять атмосфер и не за час, а должна быть определённая скорость.

«Давай так, пол-атмосферы добавим и посмотрим, будет клапан сброса работать или нет»

«Cняли временной контроль тракта наддува», значит, что просто перестали смотреть, как надувается. Сказали: «Давай так, пол-атмосферы добавим и посмотрим, будет клапан сброса работать или нет». Наддули и не стали смотреть, как по времени это изменяется. Градиент давления — это степень перепада. Почему скорость набора давления была в первый раз не такая, как положено по процедуре, разберутся потом.

Почему автоматика не дала взлететь в первый раз

Почему, собственно, автоматика отрубила? Скорее всего, произошла следующая вещь — клапан, который там стоит открылся раньше времени и начал сбрасывать давление. То есть вы дуете, а там открылась дырочка, и всё равно стравливается, не нарастает давление.

Повторили все стартовые операции — включили наддув — стало наддуваться. Набралось нормально. Ну, где-то заела пружинка в первый раз, где -то невовремя прошло. Сейчас всё сработало вовремя.

Неудавшийся первый запуск — большое достижение

Тот факт, что накануне не стали запускать ракету, несмотря на отказ автоматики — это большое достижение, считает космонавт Максим Сураев: «Это здорово, что мы не поддались. Знаете, как у нас бывает: «Да давай, вот сейчас президент, нам нужно первый раз быстрее, может быть, всё пройдёт, и это могло закончиться плохо».

«Носитель отработал штатно, блок выведен на орбиту»

Первая ракета-носитель, отправленная с космодрома в Амурской области, должна была доставить три спутника на околоземную орбиту. Задача была выполнена уже через два чеса после старта.

Первый спутник «Михайло Ломоносов» изготовили по заказу Московского университета. Учёные будут использовать аппарат для изучения транзиентных световых явлений верхней части атмосферы Земли и радиационных характеристик земной магнитосферы. Также он понадобится для фундаментальных космологических исследований. В университете надеются, что спутник сможет отработать три года.



Зелёным отмечена круговая орбита с высотой 36 000 км. На ней работают телекоммуникационные спутники. Синий и красный — орбиты ГЛОНАСС/GPS на высоте 20 000 километров. Жёлтый — полярные орбиты и их солнечно-синхронные подвиды на высоте до 1000 км. На таких орбитах и будут летать «Союзы» с Восточного, выводя спутники для метеорологических, картографических и разведывательных нужд.

Над начинкой второго спутника — «Аист-2Д» — трудились учёные Самарского государственного аэрокосмического университета. Они создали приборы для ориентации и управления космическим аппаратом, а также изучения воздействия космической среды на бортовое оборудование.

Третий аппарат создан студентами того же университета. SamSat-218, или «Контакт-Наноспутник», будет использоваться для отработки алгоритмов управления аппаратами такого класса — массой менее тонны. В ближайшее время спутники «будут взяты в управление наземными службами», сказали на космодроме.

Зачем вообще нужен этот космодром

Строительство космодрома Восточный неподалёку от Благовещенска длилось четыре года и стоило больше 160 миллиардов рублей. Он должен стать второй площадкой для космических запусков, находящейся на территории России (первая — Плесецк под Архангельском). Идею возвести новый космодром часто связывают с амбициями руководства государства, но появление площадки в Амурской области имеет экономические и научные резоны.

Большинство российских гражданских запусков происходит с казахстанского космодрома Байконур по договору. Из-за этого России приходится платить за то, что на территорию другого государства падают отработанные ступени ракет. А выполнить эти запуски с Плесецка невозможно, потому что орбита космического аппарата сравнима с туннелем, и её начальное наклонение не может быть меньше широты космодрома, на которой находится космодром, объясняет lozga.



Если мы, стартовав с Байконура, начнём разгоняться на восток, то получится орбита с наклонением широты Байконура, 45° (красная). Если мы начнем разгоняться на северо-восток, то самая северная точка орбиты будет севернее Байконура, то есть наклонение будет больше (жёлтая). Если мы попробуем схитрить и начнем разгоняться на юго-восток, то получившаяся орбита все равно будет иметь самую северную точку севернее Байконура и, опять же, большее наклонение (синяя).

Таким образом, запускать ракеты на полярную орбиту, чтобы они проходили над полюсами, проще и дешевле с северных космодромов — и для этого идеально подходит Плесецк. Чтобы выполнить подобный запуск с Байконура, придётся очень сильно искривлять траекторию с помощью разгонных блоков. Поэтому с казахстанского или французского космодрома Куру Россия запускает ракеты-носители на приэкваториальные орбиты. Восточный находится практически на той же широте, что и Байконур, таким образом у России появляются космодромы и для полярных, и для солнечно-синхронных орбит, которые востребованы для метеорологических, картографических и разведывательных спутников. А отсутствие на пути ракеты крупных населённых пунктов позволяет расчистить зоны отчуждения, в которые будут падать отработанные блоки, и не платить за это другим странам. "

Полностью здесь :

http://www.livejournal.com/magazine/1525669.html



"РОСКОСМОС. ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В ПРОГРАММЕ ПОЛЕТА РОССИЙСКОГО СЕГМЕНТА МКС 29.04.2016 14:15
Для увеличения эффективности работы космонавтов внесены изменения в программу полета российского сегмента МКС.
Посадка спускаемого аппарата (СА) транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз ТМА-19М» назначена на 18 июня 2016 года (предыдущая дата - 5 июня 2016 года).
Запуск ТПК «Союз МС», намеченный на 21 июня, переносится на 24 июня 2016 года."

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22205/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Роскосмос: космоснимок ракеты-носителя на космодроме «Восточный»:

Космический аппарат дистанционного зондирования Земли «Ресурс-П» сделал снимок стартового стола космодрома «Восточный» и ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» в предстартовой готовности.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 

https://lenta.ru/articles/2016/04/29/baika_nur/

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. НАЙДЕН ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ БОКОВОЙ БЛОК РН «СОЮЗ-2.1А» В ЗАДАННОМ РАЙОНЕ ПАДЕНИЯ  01.05.2016 18:55

   

   

и т.д. http://www.roscosmos.ru/22208/

1 мая 2016 года в районе падения первой ступени ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-2.1а», расположенном в Зейском и Тындинском районах Амурской области, найден 4-й боковой блок РН. Таким образом, обнаружены все элементы первой ступени. Началась эвакуация боковых блоков из района падения (первый блок разделан и переправлен на специально подготовленную площадку для последующей эвакуации на космодром ВОСТОЧНЫЙ).
30 апреля поисковыми группами РОСКОСМОСА (ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ») в заданных районах падения были обнаружены три боковых блока и часть двигательной установки второй ступени ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а», запущенной 28 апреля 2016 года с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. В районах обнаружения фрагментов были взяты экологические пробы снега и почвы, и проведены экспресс-тесты. Подтверждено, что никакого негативного воздействия на окружающую среду падение отработавших ступеней ракеты-носителя не нанесло.
2 мая 2016 года начинается вывоз обнаруженных фрагментов отработавших ступеней ракеты-носителя на космодром ВОСТОЧНЫЙ."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

А весело там - с радарами, вертолётами, вездеходами , коптерами и тайгой))

----------


## OKA

ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 5 мая. /ТАСС/. Гендиректор НПО автоматики Леонид Шалимов подал заявление об отставке из-за переноса первого старта ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1а" с космодрома Восточный, сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе предприятия.

"Гендиректор подал заявление об отставке по собственному желанию. Исполняющим обязанности руководителя НПО автоматики назначен первый заместитель гендиректора по науке Михаил Трапезников. Сегодня на предприятии продолжает работу спецкомиссия", - сказали в пресс-службе.

Срыв старта на Восточном

Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1а" должна была стартовать с Восточного утром 27 апреля, однако запуск был отменен автоматикой. Старт состоялся через сутки - 28 апреля."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Гендиректор НПО автоматики подал в отставку из-за срыва старта на Восточном


"	Москва. 5 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Спутник Samsat-218, запущенный с космодрома Восточный, может не выходить на связь из-за проблем с приемо-передающим оборудованием, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
       "На спектре присутствуют характерные полосы, указывающие на работоспособность аппарата, однако на фоне шумов его сигналы практически не слышны, что может говорить о нераскрытии его антенны", - сказал источник.
       Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1а" с тремя космическими аппаратами "Ломоносов", "Аист-2Д" и SamSat-218 стартовала 28 апреля с космодрома Восточный.
       Научный космический аппарат "Ломоносов" создан по заказу МГУ им. М.В.Ломоносова в АО "Корпорация "ВНИИЭМ" и предназначен для проведения научных экспериментов с целью исследования транзиентных световых явлений, радиационных характеристик земной магнитосферы и фундаментальных космологических исследований. Аппарат оснащен космическим телескопом для измерения энергетического спектра и химического состава космических лучей предельно высоких энергий с околоземной орбиты. Кроме того, на борту аппарата установлены комплексы приборов по исследованию космических гамма-всплесков и ближней магнитосферы Земли.
       "Аист-2Д" - российский спутник дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) с разрешающей способностью до 1.5 метра. Аппарат разрабатывался и создавался совместно инженерами АО "РКЦ "Прогресс" и СГАУ.
       Наноспутник SamSat-218 является частью комплекса научной аппаратуры "Контакт", созданного учеными СГАУ и инженерами АО "РКЦ "Прогресс". Вторая часть комплекса "Контакт" размещена на борту малого космического аппарата "Аист-2Д". Задача комплекса - отработка технологии управления малыми космическими аппаратами.
       4 мая некоторые СМИ сообщили, что наноспутник SamSat-218 не вышел на связь."
http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=412104



Жаль, порадовались бы студенты.. Подробнее : 

Услышать SamSat-218D - Открытый космос Зеленого кота



"Москва. 5 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Раздвижной экспериментальный американский модуль Beam, пристыковавшийся к МКС, начнет заполняться воздухом 26 мая, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
       "Заполнение воздухом надувного модуля BEAM на МКС планируется на 26 мая", - сказал источник.
       Модуль BEAM пристыковался к Международной космической станции (МКС) 16 апреля.
       Ранее ряд СМИ сообщали со ссылкой на директора программ пилотируемых космических полетов НАСА в России Шона Фуллера, что NASA получило разрешение российской стороны на запуск к МКС надувного коммерческого модуля BEAM компании Bigelow Aerospace.
       Модуль массой 1360 кг был создан по контракту с НАСА стоимостью $17,8 млн. Он был доставлен на МКС 10 апреля с помощью грузового корабля Dragon частной компании SpaceX.
       Ранее Bigelow Aerospace отработала технологии создания трансформируемых модулей с помощью двух экспериментальных космических кораблей типа Genesis, которые запускались с помощью российских ракет-носителей "Днепр".
       BEAM представляет собой полую камеру объемом 3,6 кубометра, которая при закачке воздуха раздувается в 4,5 раза до 16 кубометров. Модуль предназначен для проживания и работы будущих экипажей МКС. Его планируется прикрепить к шлюзу жилого модуля Tranquility, надуть и использовать в экспериментальном режиме в течение двух лет. Члены экипажа должны будут побывать в нем несколько раз, чтобы установить, насколько надежно внешняя оболочка надувного отсека защищает от радиационного излучения и космического мусора.
       Российские космонавты посетят американский частный надувной модуль BEAM после того, как он будет полностью развернут и активирован.
       В Ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия" планируют отправить надувной модуль к российскому сегменту МКС в рамках действующей Федеральной космической программы до 2025 года."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=412109


"РОСКОСМОС. ВТОРОЙ ЭТАП ПРОЕКТА ЭКЗОМАРС ПЕРЕНОСИТСЯ НА ПУСКОВОЕ ОКНО 2020 ГОДА  02.05.2016 13:00

14 марта 2016 года успешно стартовал первый этап совместного проекта Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) ExoMars («ЭкзоМарс»). С космодрома Байконур при помощи ракеты-носителя (РН) «Протон-М» был выведен в космическое пространство разработанный в сотрудничестве межпланетный космический аппарат «ЭкзоМарс-2016», включающий орбитальный модуль TGO (Trace Gas Orbiter) и спускаемый аппарат Schiaparelli («Скиапарелли»).  Успешная работа российских и европейских специалистов по миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2016» – результат длительной и плодотворной работы.  Космический аппарат «ЭкзоМарс-2016» должен прибыть к Марсу в октябре 2016.
Вторая миссия «ЭкзоМарс» включает российскую посадочную платформу и европейский марсоход, также планируемые к запуску ракетой-носителем «Протон-М» с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. Российские и европейские специалисты приложили все усилия, чтобы остаться в рамках графика второй миссии «ЭкзоМарс», предусматривающего запуск в 2018 году. В конце 2015 года специально созданная группа экспертов Tiger Team, включающая специалистов РОСКОСМОСА, ЕКА, российских и европейских промышленных подрядчиков, начала проработку возможных решений, позволяющих компенсировать задержки и предусмотреть резервный период в рамках графика.
Участники Tiger Team представили итоговый отчет о результатах проработок в ходе заседания совместного управляющего совета «РОСКОСМОС – ЕКА» по проекту «ЭкзоМарс» (JESB), которое состоялось в Москве.  Оценивая возможность создания условий для успешной реализации проекта, совет JESB пришел к выводу, что с учетом задержек при выполнении работ европейскими и российскими промышленными подрядчиками и при осуществлении взаимных поставок научных приборов, оптимальное решение – осуществление запуска в 2020 году.
Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Игорь КОМАРОВ и Генеральный директор ЕКА Ян ВЁРНЕР подтверждают твердое намерение успешно реализовать проект «ЭкзоМарс» и продолжать развивать и углублять российско-европейское сотрудничество в исследованиях планет Солнечной системы. Руководство РОСКОСМОСА и ЕКА обсудили возникшую ситуацию и с учетом результатов деятельности Tiger Team и рекомендаций JESB, они приняли совместное решение о переносе запуска к Марсу на следующее пусковое окно – июль 2020 года – и поручили своим проектным группам разработать совместно с промышленными подрядчиками новый базовый график работ. Кроме того, будет реализован комплекс дополнительных мер, позволяющих осуществлять жесткий контроль за ходом работ с обеих сторон вплоть до запуска.
Успешная реализация всех этапов проекта «ЭкзоМарс» позволит российской и европейской сторонам провести совместную отработку современных технологий входа в атмосферу, спуска и посадки на Марс, управления космическими средствами на Марсе, разработку новых технических решений и создание служебных систем, которые могут быть использованы в других проектах по исследованию планет Солнечной системы и осуществить передовые научные исследования на Марсе. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Кризис-санкции наверное... А может с "Восточного" пульнуть предложили))

----------


## OKA

"ЦНИИМАШ. ОЛЕГ КОТОВ НАЗНАЧЕН НАЧАЛЬНИКОМ ЦЕНТРА ПИЛОТИРУЕМЫХ ПРОГРАММ ИНСТИТУТА  06.05.2016 11:30
Летчик-космонавт РФ, Герой России Олег КОТОВ возглавил Центр пилотируемых программ Центрального Научно-исследовательского Института машиностроения. Центр под его руководством займется перспективными исследованиями в области российской пилотируемой программы, научно-техническим сопровождением создаваемой пилотируемой космической техники, а также формированием долгосрочной научной программы МКС.
Олег КОТОВ выполнил 3 космических полета общей продолжительностью более 526 суток и шесть выходов в открытый космос."


"ВНИИЭМ. ЛЕТНЫЕ ИСПЫТАНИЯ КА «ЛОМОНОСОВ»  06.05.2016 12:40
Специалисты АО «Корпорация «ВНИИЭМ» и МГУ им. М.В. Ломоносова ведут работы по программе летных испытаний космического аппарата (КА) «Ломоносов», успешно запущенного и выведенного на рабочую орбиту 28 апреля с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.
В настоящее время осуществляется проверка бортовых служебных систем в соответствии с программой летных испытаний. Тестирование научной аппаратуры планируется начать после проверки всей служебной аппаратуры. По состоянию на 6 мая все системы КА работают в штатном режиме."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"Ракета-носитель Falcon 9 успешно стартовала с космодрома на мысе Канаверал, Флорида, США. Запуск был произведен в 8:21 по московскому времени. Напомню, ракета должна вывести японский спутник связи JCSAT 14 весом в 5 тонн на орбиту в 35405 км над поверхностью Земли, что и было сделано.

Это более высокая орбита, чем обычно, и ракете пришлось развить более высокую скорость. Соответственно, и топлива было сожжено больше чем обычно. Именно поэтому компания снова запланировала посадить возвращаемую ступень своей ракеты на морскую платформу, поскольку на посадку ступени на суше топлива просто на хватило бы. И посадить ступень удалось!

Это очень важный шаг для компании, поскольку она планирует повторно использовать ступень Falcon 9, удешевляя стоимость запуска. И успех, который удалось повторить указывает на то, что процесс возврата и посадки отработанной ступени космического корабля уже неплохо отлажен.

Спутник также занял расчетную орбиту, так что обе миссии — и выведение груза на ранее запланированную орбиту, и возврат ступени — удались. С чем и поздравляем SpaceX и лично Маска. Сам он сообщил, что компании, вероятно, придется увеличить размеры ангара, где хранятся первые ступени Falcon 9, которые удалось вернуть. Ну а что, действительно пора.

От половины до двух третей запусков, по словам представителей компании, будут завершаться посадкой первой ступени именно на морскую платформу, а не на сушу. "

  

https://twitter.com/SpaceX

https://geektimes.ru/post/275418/

----------


## Avia M

Изготовление блоков для второго летного экземпляра ракеты-носителя "Ангара-А5" тяжелого класса задерживается на три месяца из-за проблем с производством и испытаниями на производственном объединении "Полет" (Омск)...

Изготовление второй "Ангары-А5" задерживается из-за производственных проблем - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Перенос запуска с космодрома Восточный является причиной провести серьезную кадровую реформу Роскосмоса, которая должна быть завершена до конца года, заявил вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.
"Я считаю, что то, что произошло 27 апреля на космодроме Восточный, лично для меня является мотивом для более жестких действий к тому, чтобы побудить Роскосмос провести серьезную кадровую реформу, в том числе и в тех регионах промышленных, в которых мы раньше считали, что все у нас хорошо"...

Дмитрий Рогозин: Кадровую реформу Роскосмоса завершат до 2017 года - AEX.RU

Правительство РФ требует от Роскосмоса к июню определить количество стартовых столов на космодроме "Восточный"
http://www.aex.ru/news/2016/5/13/153222/

----------


## Avia M

Солидный рост...

16 мая, AEX.RU –  Выручка ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» за первый квартал 2016 года увеличилась в 5,6 раза по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года и достигла 3,3 млрд рублей, следует из финансового отчета компании. Выручка предприятия за первый квартал 2015 года составляла 585,6 млн рублей. 

Чистая прибыль РКК «Энергия» за первые три месяца 2016 года составила 17,4 млн рублей. В 2015 году убыток компании за аналогичный период составлял 24,2 млн рублей.

Квартальная выручка РКК "Энергия" увеличилась почти в 6 раз - до 3,3 млрд рублей - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Роскосмос решил отказаться от участия в международном авиакосмическом салоне в британском Фарнборо в июле 2016 года. Об этом пишут в среду, 25 мая, «Известия» со ссылкой на письмо заместителя гендиректора корпорации Сергея Савельева.

Отказаться от участия в авиасалоне Роскосмос решил из-за того, что в 2015 году британская сторона отказалась допустить российские авиакомпании до участия в выставке военной техники DSEI-2015, мотивировав свою позицию санкциями, введенными против РФ.

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/05/25/farnborough/

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 27 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов/. Американское правительство разработало и передало на рассмотрение Конгресса США доклад о сдерживании "противников" в космическом пространстве. Об этом говорится в кратком уведомлении, направленном в четверг от имени президента США Барака Обамы председателям комитетов по делам Вооруженных сил Сената и Палаты представителей Конгресса. Текст этого оповещения распространила в тот же день пресс-служба Белого дома.

Как отмечается в этом документе, речь идет о докладе, в котором излагается "интегрированная политика, направленная на то, чтобы сдерживать противников в космосе". Отчет является продуктом "межведомственного процесса", нацеленного, в частности, на то, чтобы "сократить риски для США и их союзников в космосе, защитить и сохранить" доступ к околоземному пространству и "свободу действий" в нем. "Успех потребует многолетних усилий" со стороны "всех министерств и ведомств", заявил в уведомлении Обама.

Запрос ТАСС

Корреспондент ТАСС обратился к Совету национальной безопасности (СНБ) Белого дома с просьбой предоставить копию доклада. "Содержание доклада является засекреченным", - заявил в ответ представитель СНБ. Он пояснил, что подготовить доклад администрацию США обязало "новое требование" закона об ассигнованиях на военные нужды в текущем финансовом году."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - США подготовили отчет о сдерживании "противников" в космосе



"КОРОЛЕВ /Московская область/, 24 мая. /ТАСС/. Россия не намерена заключать новые контракты на доставку американских астронавтов на Международную космическую станцию после 2018 года, заявил журналистам замглавы госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Сергей Савельев.

"Мы работаем с нашими партнерами в рамках действующих контрактов, новые заключать не планируем", - сказал он.

Ранее сообщалось о заключении контрактов на 2017 и 2018 годы. При этом во вторник Савельев сообщил, что соответствующий контракт на период после 2018 года не подписан.

Сейчас членов экипажа МКС доставляют на станцию только российские корабли "Союз" - американцы начали летать на них в 2012 году, после прекращения эксплуатации шаттлов. Сейчас в США разрабатываются новые пилотируемые корабли - Dragon от SpaceX и CST-100 Starliner от Boeing.

Позиция NASA

В свою очередь заместитель главы NASA по пилотируемым программам Уильям Герстенмайер заявил, что NASA также не планирует заключать новый контракт с Россией на доставку американских астронавтов к МКС после 2018 года, поскольку астронавты и космонавты смогут летать к МКС на американских и российских кораблях по взаимозачету.

"Действительно так, у нас есть контракт до 2018 года. После 2018 года контракта нет", - сказал он.

По словам Герстенмайера, американские астронавты продолжат летать на российских "Союзах" после 2018 года (один астронавт на один экипаж), при этом российские космонавты будут летать на американском корабле (также по одному представителю России на один экипаж). Поэтому заключать контрактов и платить деньги не потребуется, все будет вестись по взаимозачету..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Россия не планирует заключать новый контракт на доставку астронавтов на МКС


"МОСКВА, 27 мая. /ТАСС/. Специалисты NASA рассматривают возможность свернуть до начального состояния американский надувной модуль BEAM, который в четверг начали разворачивать на Международной космической станции, сообщил ТАСС представитель NASA в подмосковном Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

"Этот вопрос будет рассматриваться с проектантами. Ближайшие действия - они хотят сдуть то, что уже накачали, рассматривается такой вариант. А потом, по мере поступления информации, будет принято решение, что с ним (модулем) делать. Очевидно, что есть какие-то отклонения, но непонятно, какие", - сказал он.

По словам собеседника агентства, на данный момент с модулем не делают ничего. "Астронавты заняты своей обычной работой на МКС. От модуля они пока отвлеклись, пока специалисты решают, что с ним делать", - уточнил он.

Надувный модуль BEAM (Bigelow Expandable Activity Module) частной американской компании Bigelow Aerospace начали разворачивать на станции в четверг, однако операция была приостановлена из-за аномальных показаний датчиков давления. Как пояснил ранее ТАСС представитель NASA в ЦУПе, модуль при развертывании начал неравномерно раскрываться.

Модуль предназначен для проживания и работы будущих экипажей орбитального комплекса. Испытания должны определить, насколько надежно эта конструкция защищает от солнечной радиации, космического мусора и экстремальных температур в космосе. BEAM был доставлен на МКС 10 апреля на борту грузового корабля Dragon вместе с 3 тоннами продовольствия, воды и материалов для научных экспериментов. Диаметр модуля после раскрытия должен составить около 3 метров, а длина - около 4 метров. "Обитаемый объем" будет равен 16 кубическим метрам."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3319404

----------


## OKA

Большая познавательная статья : 

"Гений или фейк: Дмитрий Конаныхин о «макаронном монстре» Илона Маска

Прологом к этому интервью явилась шумиха вокруг крайне распиаренного проекта канадско-американского миллиардера Илона Маска по созданию силами частной компании SpaceX многоразовых ракет-носителей Falcon и многоразового космического корабля Dragon. Сенсационная концепция, предусматривающая завоевание космоса «частным подрядчиком по многократно более низким, в сравнении с госкорпорациями, ценам», нашла живой отклик как за границей, так и в нашей стране. Шума стало существенно больше после того как Маск, ни много ни мало ставший прототипом самого голливудского Тони Старка — Железного Человека, — сумел на глазах всего мира в апреле и мае 2016 года успешно приземлить первые ступени своих ракет Falcon 9 на морскую платформу ASDS.

В этот момент многим действительно стало казаться, что эра государственных ракетно-космических корпораций, одноразовых ракет-носителей и одноразовых космических аппаратов заканчивается. «Маскофилы» поверили: с учетом того, что космические челноки типа «Бурана» и «Шаттла» давно уже пылятся в музейных залах, скоро спутники, грузы и людей будет отправлять в космос один лишь Железный Человек… Пардон, Его Гениальное Величество Илон Маск!

Впрочем, наравне с «маскофилами» тут же нашлось и приличное количество «маскофобов», уверявших, что Маск — генератор не технических новаций, а сплошных финансовых «попилов». Представляете себе радость последних, когда Маск в твиттере признал, что приземлившаяся на ASDS первая ступень Falcon 9 сделала это настолько «успешно», что к повторному использованию не пригодна?

Произошедшее взялся прокомментировать в своем блоге российский писатель Дмитрий Конаныхин, написавший заметку «Макаронный монстр Илона Маска» про заведомую конструктивную ущербность концепции Его Гениальшества. Дмитрий и представить не мог, что его скромный текст мигом разлетится по Рунету, вызвав самую разную реакцию публики — от бурного возмущения до не менее бурного одобрения.

Заранее соглашаясь с тем, что выводы Конаныхина не бесспорны, Федеральное агентство новостей решило познакомить читателей с точкой зрения Дмитрия, которую он изложил в формате интервью и которая, на наш взгляд, представляет интерес как для сторонников идей Илона Маска, так и для их оппонентов.

Итак, встречайте Дмитрия Конаныхина.

В окружении созидателей

— Давайте для начала познакомимся.

— Давайте. В интернете я себя позиционирую как писателя. В апреле сего года я получил Горьковскую литературную премию в номинации «Русская жизнь» за лучший роман 2016 года. Пишу я уже 10 лет. Первый свой роман я написал в 2008 году, после чего он дружно был…

— Принят?

— Прямо наоборот — отвергнут нашей либеральной публикой. После этого «с горя» я написал еще три романа, а первый смог опубликовать лишь в прошлом году. Собственно, этот роман премию и получил.

То, о чем я обычно умалчиваю, ибо мне в первую очередь хотелось заявить о себе именно как о писателе, — это мой, так сказать, бэкграунд. С 1993 года я работал в НПО Криогенмаш. Перед этим окончил МВТУ имени Баумана — факультет энергетического машиностроения, кафедра Э-4, специальность «Техника и физика низких температур». После окончания Бауманки я перешел работать непосредственно в отдел, занимающийся системами хранения криогенных компонентов топлива и окислителя, а также заправки ракет-носителей.

С того же 1993 года я, скажем так, «глубоко забурился» в тему строительства индийского космодрома Шрихарикота. Это место, расположенное в сотне километров от Мадраса, стало основой современной индийской космической программы. После Шрихарикоты я продолжал заниматься наземным обеспечением пусков. Работал, в частности, в проекте Sea Launch — это плавучий космодром для запуска ракет «Зенит», созданный международным консорциумом с участием нашей ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия», американской фирмы Boeing и украинского «Южмаша». В этом проекте я участвовал в разработке системы заправки жидким кислородом.

С 1996 года я трудился по теме «Ангары», то есть над созданием семейства ракет-носителей модульного типа. Мне посчастливилось работать с поистине легендарными людьми, разрабатывавшими наземные системы для «Ангары» и сверхтяжелой ракеты-носителя Н-1 Лунной программы Королева, для «Энергии—Бурана» и МАКСа Лозино-Лозинского.

Собственно, это и стало впоследствии одним из толчков для моей писательской деятельности. Мне хочется в своих книгах показать, что история нашей страны — это не только и не столько интеллигентские метания, сколько тяжелый и радостный труд людей-созидателей — настоящих строителей государства.

— Как вас занесло именно в космическую тематику?

— По наследству. Отец у меня был ведущим специалистом по космической «наземке» на Криогенмаше, мама на том же Криогенмаше — конструктором первой категории, патентоведом. У меня все детство прошло среди разговоров о космической индустрии.

Движок из кармана

— Давайте вернемся к вашей заметке о Маске. Я не буду пересказывать комментарии к ней: там есть и восхищенные отзывы, и, мягко говоря, не очень. На мой взгляд, интереснее от вас услышать, что вы думаете об Илоне Маске и SpaceX уже после того как написали про «макаронного монстра» и получили отклики от отечественных читателей.

— Программа Маска, если говорить о каждом отдельном техническом решении конструкции того же Falcon, — это очень хороший результат инженерной работы. Отлично выполненная технология сварки баков, отлично рассчитанные параметры посадочных опор, отлично работающие пневматические замки, отлично работающие коммуникации, отлично работающая система управления. Первая ступень Falcon 9 действительно садится, что является величайшим достижением инженерно-конструкторской мысли.


В то же время сама идея посадки первой ступени ракеты-носителя на планету Земля, по моему глубочайшему убеждению, является мертворожденным ублюдком. Концепцию «спасаемой» таким образом, а значит многоразовой первой ступени подают как некую абсолютно «прорывную» идею, за которой будущее космонавтики.

Сделаю маленькое отступление. И наши, и американские инженеры решают оптимизационные задачи. При этом ты не можешь взять любое техническое решение и его реализовать. У тебя есть ограничения по материалам, по технологиям, по габаритам цехов, по станочному парку и т.д. С оглядкой на эти ограничения ты и оптимизируешь. Решаешь, где у тебя будут располагаться пусковые площадки, с кем и как ты будешь договариваться о зонах падения отработанных ступеней… Это не локальный частный, это национальный государственный проект с колоссальной кооперацией, к которой подключаются сотни производственных объединений, а также частных, получастных и государственных компаний. Иными словами, это огромная работа сотен тысяч человек. Это все не может возникнуть из ниоткуда и совершенно внезапно, как нам стараются доказать апологеты Маска. Именно это в первую очередь меня удивило как профессионала в том, как подается идея Маска.

Вспомним, как звучит легенда. В 2001 году Маск внезапно подумал, что надо бы колонизировать Марс. После этого он приехал в Россию, где попробовал подыскать себе ракету подешевле. В России у Маска ничего с этим не вышло, зато пришло озарение — нужно сделать ракету-носитель самому, ибо это обойдется в 10% от существующего государственного ценника! В 2002 году, движимый этой гениальной идеей, Маск создает компанию Space Exploration Technologies Corporation, более известную как SpaceX. Нанимает в нее талантливого парня Тома Мюллера, который, как утверждали СМИ, тратил все вечера и выходные на то, чтобы сконструировать в своем гараже жидкостно-реактивный двигатель. Потом, уже в 2006 году, у Маска появляется реактивный двигатель Merlin, предназначенный для использования на ракетах семейства Falcon. Двигатель хороший, он обеспечивает отличную энергетику. Тут же у Маска появляется допуск со всем его имуществом на стартовый комплекс, расположенный на мысе Канаверал. Потом получается запуск с территории базы Ванденберг ВВС США в Калифорнии. То есть, вообще все здорово. Ракета летает, первая ступень садится, мир рукоплещет. Лепота!..

— В вашей интонации чувствуется «но»…

— …Но я знаю, сколько времени занимает цикл создания и доводки нового реактивного двигателя для ракеты-носителя. Ни одна частная компания «с нуля», не имея опыта, заделов и технологий, в озвученные Маском сроки и близко не уложится, пусть у нее даже есть безразмерное финансирование.

Представим, что у нас имеется человек с парой миллиардов евро в кармане. И вот он приходит в какую-нибудь основанную французами Arianespace и говорит, что хочет сделать свою ракету со своим двигателем… Да его только по бюрократам пару лет гонять будут! Нельзя взять и достать из кармана новый работающий двигатель. Двигатель должен быть произведен в нескольких сотнях экземпляров. Их нужно отжечь на испытательном стенде для достижения необходимой надежности. Тут понадобится огромный цикл испытаний, понадобятся финансовые затраты не только на сам двигатель, но и на топливо. А также годы и годы, чтобы гонять двигатель на всех режимах. Ты не можешь сделать пару-тройку новых двигателей и сразу смонтировать их на ракете. У тебя не будет никакой гарантии, что они станут штатно работать…

А что у Маска? У Маска одновременно появился свой двигатель, свой носитель, своя система управления, которая полностью интегрирована и сопряжена с системами управления космодрома на мысе Канаверал и базы Вандерберг. Простите, так не бывает. Не перенастраиваются системы управления под новый носитель. Весь интерфейс носителя определенным образом залимитирован через трубопроводы, пневматику, управляющие сигналы. Это десятки и сотни каналов управления, связывающие землю с бортом ракеты… А тут, получается, приходит мальчик Илон Маск, талантливый изобретатель, который через 5 лет достает из кармана готовую ракету и говорит: «Вот вам ракета, которая по всем параметрам уже сопряжена со стартовыми комплексами Канаверала и Ванденберг».

Откуда Маск взял эти параметры? Откуда он взял весь интерфейс подключения носителя к стартовому комплексу? Ответ только один — к Маску все это в готовом виде пришло откуда-то со стороны. Начиная с этого вывода, я стал «разматывать клубочек» Маска и обнаружил множество очень любопытных вещей.

— Например?

— Начинал Маск с маленькой ракеты Falcon 1.

— Это все знают.

— Знают все. Не все обращают внимание на то, что первые два пуска Falcon 1 оплачивались министерством обороны США в рамках программы DARPA по оценке перспективных ракет-носителей.

— DARPA, оно же Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency, это крайне известная в определенных кругах контора.

— Да, это агентство минобороны США, отвечающее за разработку новых технологий для использования в вооруженных силах. Задачами DARPA являются сохранение технологического превосходства американской армии, предотвращение внезапного для США появления новых технических средств вооруженной борьбы, поддержка прорывных исследований и много чего еще интересного.

Круче библейских чудес

— DARPA было основано в 1958 году в ответ на запуск Советским Союзом Спутника-1. DARPA не зависит от обычных военных научно-исследовательских учреждений и подчиняется непосредственно верховному руководству Пентагона. Помнится, именно DARPA было ответственно за спонсирование разработки сети ARPANET, позже ставшей интернетом…

— Сверхзакрытая, сверхкрутая контора, в которую сходу оказывается вхож наш изобретатель-новатор Маск. Ну не чудо ли? Изобретатель с новым работающим двигателем. Где Маск и Мюллер отжигали этот двигатель? В гараже? Еще одно чудо. Изобретатель с допусками на сверхрежимые объекты? Снова — чудо! Юный гений с уже отработанными алгоритмами старта и посадки — очередное чудо. Изобретатель, который не только сразу находит полную поддержку в Пентагоне и DARPA, но и умудряется нанимать к себе людей уже сработавшимися коллективами. Библейские чудеса на таком фоне — просто дешевые базарные фокусы.

— Есть ли какое-то объяснение этому феномену?

— Не будем торопиться — вспомним про нанятого Маском Тома Мюллера. Кто это такой?

— Парень, который, по слухам, в гараже гонял реактивный движок.

— У нас нет доступа к архивам DARPA, поэтому воспользуемся открытыми англоязычными источниками. Из них следует, что, во-первых, товарищ Том Мюллер под испытательный стенд для двигателя Merlin задействовал вовсе не свой гараж, а полигон бывшего завода по производству авиационных боеприпасов, расположенный на ридной Техасщине близ городка Макгрегор. Самое интересное, что первые стенды для ракетных двигателей были построены корпорацией Beal Aerospace инженера-энтузиаста Эндрю Била. И все это было сделано в рамках NLI — National Launch Initiative, «Национальной пусковой инициативы». Но программа NLI была завершена в 2000 году, компанию Эндрю Била, фактически, разорили, зато тут же возник гениальный Илон Маск. Резюме: наш новоявленный канадско-американский Леонардо да Винчи буквально «на шару» получил готовую испытательную базу.

Во-вторых, Том Мюллер работал ведущим разработчиком самого большого водородного двигателя в рамках той самой NLI, имевшей госфинансирование по линии совместной программы НАСА и минобороны США. Мюллер за 15 лет прошел путь от рядового инженера до почти вице-президента компании TRW. Этот парень был там самым главным по ракетным технологиям. И вдруг Мюллер, так и не сев в вице-президентское кресло, уходит в компанию совершеннейшего новичка Маска. И уходит Мюллер к Маску не один, а прихватив с собой ведущих специалистов по ракетно-реактивным делам из TRW. При этом Мюллер работает по технологиям знаменитой американской лунной программы, примененным в лунном посадочном модуле, по штифтовым форсункам. Работает — и все это, вместе с уже готовым коллективом специалистов, перебрасывает к Маску.

— Что дальше?

— Дальше интересно. В 2002 году, одновременно с уходом Мюллера, корпорацию TRW покупает гигант Northrop Grumman Corporation. Даже не гигант, а монстр, строивший стелс-бомбардировщики и атомные авианосцы. Этот монстр подает в суд на компанию Маска, которая, путем найма бывшего TRWишника Мюллера, извлекла коммерческую выгоду из интеллектуальной собственности TRW, ныне принадлежащей Northrop Grumman Corporation. Результаты суда показательны — похоже, что малютка SpaceX сумела отбиться от аэрокосмического тираннозавра! Ну, или Маску кто-то помог осуществить очередное чудо.

— А что это вообще за компания такая — TRW?

— 57 место в Fortune Global 500, то есть в рейтинге 500 крупнейших мировых компаний, критерием составления которого служит выручка компании. TRW, или Thompson-Ramo-Wooldridge, — это разработчик всех основных американских разведывательных спутников. Именно TRW создало Pioneer 10 — автоматическую межпланетную станцию, отправленную к границе Солнечной системы, и американские зонды Viking для Марса. TRW — это персонал численностью 122.000 человек.

И вот от такого монстра Том Мюллер вместе с проверенной командой и в обнимку с форсункой сбегает к Маску. При этом, напомню, в TRW Мюллер занимался водородным двигателем, а у Маска безропотно взялся за керосино-кислородный Merlin. Водородный и керосиновый двигатели соотносятся между собой примерно как Ferrari и «Запорожец»...

Чуть не забыл еще один штришок к портрету TRW. Рамо и Вулдридж, основатели компании, были сотрудниками поистине легендарного Говарда Хьюза. Они у него наводимую РЛС ракету «воздух—воздух» большой дальности сделали. Примечательная деталь: ракета имела дальность действия до 180 км и название… Falcon. Так вот, в начале 1950-х, задолбавшись со стилем управления эксцентричного Хьюза, Рамо и Вулдридж решили создать собственную компанию. В этом им помог простой парень по фамилии Томпсон, до того момента владевший компанией, которая еще в 1926 году была поставщиком №1 клапанов и прочих деталей автодвигателей для американской промышленности.

Когда в мае 1927 года Чарльз Линдберг стал первым человеком, перелетевшим Атлантику, в двигателе его самолета стояли клапаны Томпсона — вот какая у нас заковыристая история... Сделаем ее еще заковыристее: именно в TRW свою первую работу выполнил Билл Гейтс, у которого — вот странное совпадение! — имелась бабушка по фамилии Томпсон…

Так или иначе, появляется знакомая нам TRW, которая в 1953 году становится генеральным подрядчиком ВВС США по разработке баллистических ракет. Получается, что белая и пушистая TRW, пекущая спутники как блины и пионерствующая в космосе, — это предприятие уровня наших Воткинского или Макеевского заводов. То есть компания, глубоко зарытая в американский ВПК, из которой товарищ Маск в какой-то момент сманивает ведущего специалиста и без пяти минут вице-президента с группой спецов и чемоданчиком совсекретных технологий.

Понятно, что ничего подобного Маск сделать никогда не смог бы, не имей он поддержки на самом высоком уровне. Даже не так — на высочайшем. И вот эти «достижения» Илона Маска, заключающиеся в том, что чужие разработки и чужих специалистов ему буквально вложили в руки, у нас и подают как пример его гениальности.

Приватизация прибыли и «черные дыры»

— Возникает закономерный вопрос: зачем тогда понадобилась вся эта эпопея с «гениальным» Маском?

— Зачем понадобилось в наше время на планете Земля отрабатывать заведомо нерентабельную технологию, при которой якобы «многоразовая» (на деле — нет) первая ступень ракеты-носителя имеет завышенные, по сравнению с одноразовыми аналогами, прочностные и весовые характеристики, таскает на себе лишний запас топлива для посадки и, как следствие, поднимает меньше полезного груза? Зачем трубить повсюду, что первая ступень — многоразовая, а значит куда более финансово выгодная по сравнению с одноразовой, если все это разбивается вдребезги если не о землю, то о проблему послепосадочной дефектовки?

Есть ощущение, что напористость и колоссальные вложения, с которыми идет реализация программы Маска, четко укладываются в какое-то техническое задание. Но параметры и назначение этого ТЗ вовсе не те, что официально декларируются Маском.

Подчеркну еще раз: с чисто инженерной точки зрения, Falcon 9 — это шедевр. С точки зрения ракеты-носителя с первой ступенью многоразового использования, это ублюдок. Таким образом, если мы исходим из соответствия достигнутого на данный момент Маском результата ранее заявленным Маском целям, можно констатировать, что эти цели не достигнуты. Несмотря на то, что для выполнения поставленной задачи Маск получил все и даже больше, чем все. Ведь Илону не только дали готовые технические решения, высочайших профессионалов для реализации этих решений, нужное производство, испытательные стенды и свободный доступ куда угодно. Параллельно со SpaceX сняли затраты на разработку и испытания этих самых технических решений, включая проблему двигателей.

Это то, что я называю национализацией убытков и приватизацией прибыли. Маск пообещал всем джек-пот, получил под это полный карт-бланш и… пока не оправдал оказанного ему высокого доверия американского истеблишмента.

— То есть, по факту получается все же «попил» средств?

— Совершенно не обязательно. Допускаю, что как раз наоборот, — экономия. Например, экономия на пенсиях, когда часть персонала госкорпорации НАСА выводится в частые структуры наподобие SpaceX.

Вообще за всей этой шумихой вокруг Маска забывается, что SpaceX — это не единственная странная компания, работающая рядом с НАСА. Там есть еще, например Scaled Composites Берта Рутана, работающего в альянсе с миллиардером Ричардом Бренсоном. Если мы присмотримся к Бренсону, то поймем, что перед нами Маск более ранней версии — абсолютно та же модель действий!

По факту и SpaceX, и Scaled Composites — это частные «карманные» кампании, в которых на порядок меньше бюрократии и где требуется в разы меньше согласований при работе, чем в НАСА. В них очень удобно быстро отрабатывать что-то донельзя инновационное и столь же удобно прятать разработку чего-то очень секретного. Можно наоборот — взять и выставить там что-то напоказ, чтобы пустить конкурентов по ложному следу. DARPA — это большая «черная дыра», и никто, кроме высшего руководства США, не представляет, что там внутри происходит. SpaceX, Scaled Composites и другие подобные им компании — это маленькие «черные дырочки», возникающие на игровой доске или снимаемые с нее по мере необходимости.

Но вообще, в разбирательстве по делу Маска мне было интересно не это. Куда любопытнее оказалось копаться в открытых источниках, сопоставлять лежащие на поверхности факты и видеть, как лелеемый СМИ сказочный образ гениального одинокого самоучки постепенно превращается в образ способного парня, поставленного государством на вершину настоящего аэрокосмического айсберга. Айсберга, созданного, пусть и опосредованно, но на государственные деньги. Айсберга, большая часть которого стараниями разнообразных интересантов скрыта под «водой», из-за чего простой обыватель ее в упор не замечает.

— Можно ли сделать вывод, что Илон Маск для ВПК США — это не какой-то пришлый нувориш, а очень даже свой?

— Такие технологии, такие ресурсы, такие возможности, которые получил Илон, чужому в руки не дадут. Илон Маск для ВПК США такой же «в доску свой парень», каким был Билл Гейтс со своей бабушкой по фамилии Томпсон.

— Итак, Маск — это красивая пиар-картинка, за которой скрываются куда более крупные структуры, чем SpaceX?

— Да.

Какая еще рентабельность?!

— Правильно ли считать, исходя из вашего текста «Макаронный монстр Илона Маска», что главным камнем преткновения на пути первой ступени Falcon 9 к реальной многоразовости является проблема послепосадочной дефектовки?

— Ступень не выдержала температурного перегрева. «Она слишком быстро летела!» — сообщил Илон Маск. Ребята, если примененные вами материалы не держат температурный режим, вам придется отказаться от режима полета, приводящего к критическому для материалов ступени температурному режиму... Либо вы себя ограничиваете по выбранному режиму полета, либо вы меняете материалы. То есть, проблемы Маска с надежностью первой ступени Falcon 9 не исчерпываются одной дефектовкой.

Идем по теме «надежность» дальше. Сейчас у «девятки» Маска — девять двигателей Merlin. На будущей Falcon Heavy, распиаренной как «самая мощная ракета в мире», двигателей будет уже 27. И тут в дело вступит теория вероятности. Обеспечить штатную надежную работу девяти двигателей по определению проще, чем 27-ми. К самому двигателю претензий нет — его концепция была за сумасшедшие государственные деньги отработана еще в бытность трудов над лунным посадочным модулем и новейшим водородным двигателем по программе «Национальной пусковой инициативы». Но вот необходимость серьезной модернизации для Heavy уже отработанной на «девятке» схемы управления девятью двигателями появится точно. То есть, то, что инженеры Маска научили девять двигателей Merlin хорошо работать на Falcon 9, вовсе не означает, что 27 таких же двигателей будут столь же хорошо работать на Falcon Heavy. 27 двигателей! Чтобы понять, что это за кошмар, надо просто вспомнить печальную историю лунной Н-1 Королева…

Теперь вернемся к дефектовке. Вот у вас есть первая ступень Falcon 9 — пятидесятиметровая дура. Она спускается из ближнего космоса. Вы ее по мере возможности аккуратно сажаете, но ваша аккуратность вовсе не отменяет перегрузок, действующих в момент посадки, — механических и температурных. Посадили — отлично. Что дальше, после ликования, обнимашек и шампанского?

— Дальше — дефектовка?

— Дальше вам надо у севшей ступени проверить все сварные швы, все двигатели. А первая ступень — это не просто бак и не та конструкция, которая вся на болтах и легко разбирается. Вы представляете, какие затраты понадобятся на то, чтобы всю эту конструкцию под названием «первая ступень» размонтировать, прозвонить, просветить, прогнать, протестировать, проверить там каждую деталюшечку, а потом все смонтировать вместе заново? Представили?

Закончили дефектовку и монтаж, снова запустили Falcon 9, снова посадили первую ступень, и что теперь? Теперь — новая дефектовка с соответствующими затратами. Без дефектовки — никак. Малейшее упущение и — бах! Хорошо если без человеческих жертв обойдется…

Страшно представить затраты на дефектовку первой ступени «девятки», и вообще не представимы затраты на дефектовку первой ступени Heavy с ее кучей двигателей. Какая-такая рентабельность, о чем вы?

Получается, что инженеры Маска создали ракету-носитель тяжелого класса, которая может вывести на орбиту полезный груз, прекрасно выводимый сейчас на орбиту ракетами-носителями среднего класса. Почему? Потому что вместо части полезного груза ракете-носителю Маска приходится нести запас топлива, необходимый для посадки первой ступени. Зачем это понадобилось? Чтобы потом самую дорогую часть ракеты-носителя — ее первую ступень — использовать повторно.

Хоть одна успешно севшая первая ступень Falcon 9 снова летала?

— Нет, не летала.

— Почему-то я не удивлен.

— Так может, в будущем полетит?

— Вот тогда к этому разговору и вернемся.

Что еще добавить к сказанному? Я приношу извинения перед моими читателями — в своей статье я ошибся. Указал, что Маск транспортирует свои ракеты-носители с завода на стартовый комплекс по ж/д. Мне и в голову не могло прийти, что Маску приходится использовать для этой операции автотранспорт. Видимо, особенности железных дорог США не позволяют транспортировать изделия Маска с их феноменальными продольными габаритами.

Впрочем, эта моя ошибка никак не влияет на уже озвученный вывод о том, что концепция ракеты-носителя с первой ступенью многоразового использования — это ошибка. Причем, так думаю не только я… У США и у России есть такое понятие как «полезная нагрузка гарантированного выведения». Это та полезная нагрузка, которую страна должна выводить на орбиту с абсолютной гарантией. Как правило, речь о полезной нагрузке, которая позволяет без запредельного риска выводить на орбиту спутники военного назначения. Так вот, после всех приключений Маска с Falcon 9 американцы сняли с «перспективной» Falcon Heavy эту честь — вывод на орбиту военных спутников. Это говорит о многом.

— То есть, пусть Маск и дальше балуется с многоразовостью, а свои спутники-шпионы янки будут поднимать… Кстати, чем они их будут поднимать?

— Одноразовой «Дельтой» компании Boeing.

Это не экономика, это политика

— И все же, многие почитатели Маска считают, что концепция многоразовой первой ступени крайне прогрессивна, а сам он гений.

— С точки зрения человека, знающего изнанку космической отрасли, все выглядит иначе. Я, кстати, не спорю с тем, что Маск гений. Только его гениальность заключается не в том, что он сел и «с нуля» все изобрел, а в том, что он гениально исполняет роль топ-менеджера предоставленной ему команды специалистов. Команды, которая отлично справляется с оптимизацией поставленной перед ними задачи по созданию многоразовой ракеты-носителя.

Им сказали: «Вот вам производственная площадка, а вон там, за горизонтом, — пусковой комплекс». Пояснили, что доставить ракету-носитель из точки А в точку Б ни по ж/д, ни на барже по воде не выгорит. Только автотранспортом и за 7—8 дней, потому что тащить придется с остановками, иначе на радиусах изделие перекроет все полосы намертво и главным достижением Маска станет не многоразовая ступень, а многоразовые автопробки. И что же? Его спецы справились. Правда, для перевозки автотранспортом габариты ракеты пришлось вытянуть в «макаронину»…

Адепты Маска утверждают, что он похоронит наш «Роскосмос» экономически — низким ценником на пусковые услуги. Ребята, если у вас накладные расходы, заключающиеся в содержании стендового хозяйства, НИОКРов и т.д., то есть «все корешки» снимаются с компании, оставляя ей одни лишь «вершки», вы в бухгалтерской отчетности сможете нарисовать любой нужный вам ценник на пусковые услуги. Но это не экономика. Это, дорогие мои, уже политика! Проект Маска не экономический, он политический. Именно по этой причине Илон Маск до сих пор, несмотря на все свои неудачи, прет вперед как танк и вместо вылета в трубу мечтает о полетах на Марс. Соответственно, кто кого там похоронит, будет решать тоже политика.

Читайте также: Она полетела! Колонка Андрея Союстова о старте с Восточного

— Есть ли какие-то реальные альтернативы проекту Маска? Вопрос, разумеется, не про одноразовые ракеты-носители, а про многоразовые системы.

— Конечно, есть. Это, например, проект Глеба Евгеньевича Лозино-Лозинского…

— МАКС?

— Он. Многоцелевая авиационно-космическая система, разрабатывавшаяся в НПО «Молния». В рамках этого проекта самую проблемную часть концепции Маска — многоразовую первую ступень — заменял сверхтяжелый самолет Ан-225. Точнее, разработанный на базе «Мрии» Ан-325. Вот этот самолет-носитель и должен был поднимать на нужную высоту космического корабль. Далее следовал воздушный старт, и космоплан со «спины» самолета-носителя уходил на орбиту.

— Разве этот проект не оказался навсегда похоронен под руинами СССР?

— Я бы не был столь категоричен. Есть сразу два события, которые вселяют в меня оптимизм.

Для начала напомню информацию про Пола Аллена. Это тот самый Пол Аллен, который является школьным приятелем нашего старого знакомого Билла Гейтса, соучредителем корпорации Microsoft и человеком, просубсидировавшим создание Бертом Рутаном и его Scaled Composites суборбитального космического корабля SpaceShipOne. Так вот, Аллен в компании со все тем же Рутаном приступили к осуществлению проекта Stratolaunch, который есть ничто иное как американское воспроизведение идеологии МАКСа. Вместо космоплана там, правда, предусматривается использование капсулы, но сути это не меняет. Есть неожиданный нюанс, а может и, напротив, ожидаемый... Знаете, кто должен заниматься разработкой орбитальной капсулы для Stratolaunch? SpaceX Илона Маска!

Теперь о втором событии. В декабре 2015 года внезапно было приостановлено банкротство НПО «Молния». Сейчас «Молния» входит в состав госкорпорации «Ростех» Чемезова, и я очень надеюсь, что старое соперничество ракетчиков и авиационщиков будет преодолено ради реанимации МАКСа. Наша страна обладает всеми необходимыми ресурсами, чтобы это было сделано.

— Каков будет приблизительный финансовый выигрыш с использованием системы типа МАКС?

— Пуски подешевеют минимум вдвое.

Андрей Союстов"

Гений или фейк: Дмитрий Конаныхин о «макаронном монстре» Илона Маска

----------


## Казанец

Интересная статья

----------


## OKA

На тему старта с "Восточного" :

"В ходе летных испытаний малого космического аппарата «Аист-2Д» получены новые снимки земной поверхности.

На 24 мая состоялось более 130 сеансов связи с космическим аппаратом по управлению, более 20 сеансов по приему целевой информации. Оптико-электронной аппаратурой «Аврора» отснято около 300 000 км2 земной поверхности.

Система управления движением, система терморегулирования, система энергопитания аппарата работают штатно. Система приема и преобразования информации целевой аппаратуры и высокоскоростная радиолиния для передачи информации на Землю функционируют штатно. Продолжаются работы по настройке оптико-электронной аппаратуры.

МКА «Аист-2Д» был запущен 28 апреля в ходе первой пусковой кампании с космодрома Восточный.

Разработка нового малого космического аппарата «Аист-2Д» велась в рамках комплексного проекта РКЦ «Прогресс» и Самарского университета «Создание высокотехнологичного производства маломассогабаритных космических аппаратов наблюдения с использованием гиперспектральной аппаратуры в интересах социально-экономического развития России и международного сотрудничества», реализуемого по Постановлению Правительства РФ от 09.04.2010г.№218.

МКА «Аист-2Д» предназначен для проведения большого количества научных экспериментов, а также для отработки и сертификации целевой аппаратуры дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ), обеспечивающей аппаратуры и их программного обеспечения для дальнейшего использования в перспективных разработках РКЦ «Прогресс».

Масса МКА составляет 531 кг. Срок активного существования – не менее трёх лет.

На МКА установлена широкозахватная мультиспектральная оптико-электронная аппаратура (ОЭА) видимого диапазона «Аврора». На аппарате также установлена аппаратура для наблюдения Земли в ИК-диапазонах, которая позволит обнаруживать очаги пожаров в отсутствие видимости в темное время суток и при облачности. Также на «Аисте-2Д» установлена радиолокационная аппаратура, разработанная в Поволжском государственном университете телекоммуникаций и информации (ПГУТИ). Ученые ПГУТИ планируют отработать с ее помощью возможность наблюдения из космоса путем пассивной локации Земли в P-диапазоне частот не только видимых поверхностей, но и подповерхностных структур.

На «Аисте-2Д» установлено 6 типов научной аппаратуры, в том числе для исследования воздействия факторов космического пространства на различные электронные компоненты, для изучения деградации образцов поверхностных элементов КА, для регистрации микрометеоритов и частиц космического мусора в околоземном пространстве и другие.

Управление спутником, а также прием и обработка информации с него осуществляется АО «РКЦ «Прогресс». "

РКЦ Прогресс Пресс-релиз от 25 мая 2016 года



РКЦ Прогресс Избранные изображения




> Интересная статья


Cогласен)))

----------


## Казанец

> Интересная статья


При этом можно представить себе, что если бы в 1913 году Игорю Сикорскому продемонстрировали, скажем, опытный Боинг-747, он бы наверняка сказал: "Здорово! Отлично! Но... дальше вам надо у севшего самолёта проверить все сварные швы, все двигатели. Вы представляете, какие затраты понадобятся на то, чтобы всю эту конструкцию размонтировать, прозвонить, просветить, прогнать, протестировать, проверить там каждую деталюшечку, а потом все смонтировать вместе заново?"

----------


## FLOGGER

И что следует из этого комментария? А, заодно, и из "интересной" статьи?

----------


## OKA

Про Маска снова))


Посадка первой ступени Falcon 9 на баржу




Прикольно она садится)) 

"Американская аэрокосмическая компания SpaceX снова сумела успешно посадить первую ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 на плавучую роботизированную платформу в Атлантическом океане. В ходе этого запуска, ставшего пятой по счету космической миссией ракеты с начала года, на орбиту был выведен тайский спутник связи Thaicom 8 массой около трех тонн.

Ракета-носитель стартовала с космодрома на мысе Канаверал в 17:39 27 мая 2016 года (0:39 28 мая 2016 года по времени Москвы). Ступень приземлилась в 650 километрах от точки старта спустя почти десять минут после старта. По оценке SpaceX, в ходе этого запуска Falcon 9 почти достигла максимальной проектной скорости.

Вторая по счету успешная посадка первой ступени Falcon 9 на баржу состоялась 6 мая текущего года. Первая такая успешная посадка произошла  в апреле 2016 года. Прежде такие попытки проваливались. Первая успешная посадка на сушу была выполнена первой ступенью Falcon 9 22 декабря 2015 года.

По оценке компании SpaceX, возвращаемая первая ступень ракеты-носителя может существенно удешевить космические запуски. Благодаря такому решению стоимость вывода спутников на орбиту при помощи Falcon 9 будет до 30 процентов дешевле, чем с использованием современных ракет-носителей.

Запущенный в космос спутник спроектирован и построен американской компанией Orbital ATK. Thaicom 8 предназначен для ведения вещания на территории Южной и Юго-Восточной Азии. В настоящее время тайский спутник уже находится на орбите и работает в штатном режиме. Срок службы аппарата рассчитан на 15 лет.

Василий Сычёв"


https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/05/28/falcon

"Причиной провальной попытки надуть модуль BEAM на Международной космической станции, предпринятой 26 мая 2016 года, стало трение между его складками. Об этом на своей странице на Facebook написала компания Bigelow Aerospace, разработавшая модуль. Согласно заявлению компании, поведение некоторых материалов в космосе пока еще плохо изучено и может быть непредсказуемым.

По данным Bigelow Aerospace, модуль BEAM находился в упакованном состоянии более 15 месяцев. Это на десять месяцев дольше изначально запланированного периода. «Следовательно, существует вероятность того, что материалы, из которых выполнена внешняя часть модуля, поведут себя не так, как ожидалось», — говорится в записи компании.

При попытке развернуть BEAM 26 мая давление внутри модуля оказалось выше запланированного. При этом, вопреки ожиданиям, модуль разворачивался существенно медленнее, чем ожидалось. Подачу воздуха несколько раз прекращали, однако устранить быстрый рост давления не удалось. В результате было принято решение прекратить процедуру надувания модуля.

Вторая попытка надуть BEAM намечена на 9 утра по летнему восточному времени (16:00 по московскому времени). Если она также окажется неудачной, следующая попытка будет перенесена на более поздний срок.

Надувной космический модуль BEAM является первым частным и первым надувным модулем на Международной космической станции. В полностью развернутом состоянии объем модуля должен составить около 16 кубических метров. Благодаря возможности расширяться модули, подобные BEAM, занимают существенно меньше места при транспортировке и обладают меньшей массой.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/05/28/module

----------


## Казанец

> И что следует из этого комментария?


Многие технические новшества, кажущиеся заведомо нерентабельными, спустя какое-то время становятся абсолютно привычными и массовыми. Молодому Николаю II то ли на день рождения, то ли ещё по какому поводу, подарили алюминиевый портсигар, потому что промышленный алюминий стоил тогда дороже золота. Прошёл десяток лет или полтора, и граф Цеппелин начал строить из нового металла дирижабли.

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 28 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Качалин/. Астронавты NASA успешно развернули надувной модуль BEAM (Bigelow Expandable Activity Module) на Международной космической станции (МКС), предназначенный для проживания экипажей орбитального комплекса. Об этом сообщили в Управлении США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).

"Мы подтверждаем завершение операции развертывания BEAM до полного объема", уточнили в центре управления полетами в Хьюстоне (штат Техас).

Астронавты Джеффри Уильямс и Тимоти Копра успели сделать это как раз к завершению вахты на МКС. Они действовали медленно и осторожно, открывая и закрывая клапан подачи воздуха в модуль с интервалами в несколько секунд. Это делалось для того, чтобы избежать повторения фиаско, которое постигло первую попытку в четверг.

В четверг Уильямс и его коллега из NASA Тимоти Копра попытались развернуть модуль BEAM, но он начал раскрываться неравномерно, датчики зафиксировали недопустимый уровень давления, и операция была приостановлена.

Эксперты также считают, что в целом модуль находится в нормальном состоянии. Они также заверили, что эта операция никак не отразилась на станции и ее экипаже, в состав которого помимо двух американцев входят российские космонавты Юрий Маленченко, Олег Скрипочка и Алексей Овчинин, а также британский астронавт из Европейского космического агентства Тимоти Пик.

Модуль BEAM был доставлен на МКС 10 апреля на борту грузового корабля Dragon и должен пройти двухлетнюю проверку, которая покажет, насколько надежно он может защитить экипаж станции от солнечной радиации, космического мусора и экстремальных температур. Диаметр этой конструкции после раскрытия должен составить около 3 метров, длина - около 4 метров, а "обитаемый объем" - 16 кубометров. Когда испытания закончатся, модуль будет отсоединен от МКС, сойдет с орбиты и сгорит в плотных слоях атмосферы Земли."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Надувной модуль NASА на МКС развернут полностью

https://twitter.com/Space_Station


Про Маска)) :




Прикольно она садится)) Прям как на Луну))  Пишут, что в июне впервые вторично запустят летавшую ступень))

Познавательно : 

http://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/95190.html


"РОСКОСМОС. КОСМИЧЕСКИЙ АППАРАТ «ГЛОНАСС-М» УСПЕШНО ВЫВЕДЕН НА РАСЧЕТНУЮ ОРБИТУ 29.05.2016 15:43

В соответствии с циклограммой полета навигационный космический аппарат «Глонасс-М» №53 (создан компанией «Информационные спутниковые системы» им. академика М.Ф.Решетнёва») выведен на расчетную орбиту и взят на управление средствами Главного испытательного космического центра им. Титова. С космическим аппаратом установлена и поддерживается устойчивая телеметрическая связь. Бортовые системы спутника «Глонасс-М» №53 функционируют нормально.

Вывод на орбиту космического аппарата «Глонасс-М» № 53 был проведён в рамках поддержания функционирования орбитальной группировки российской системы ГЛОНАСС, обеспечивающей глобальный охват услугами спутниковой навигации.

ГЛОбальная НАвигационная Спутниковая Система (ГЛОНАСС) – российская спутниковая система навигации, предназначена для оперативного навигационно-временного обеспечения неограниченного числа пользователей наземного, морского, воздушного и космического базирования. ГЛОНАСС – единственная система в мире, которая предоставляет доступ к гражданскому сигналу глобального позиционирования в двух частотных диапазонах L1 и L2 потребителям по всему миру на безвозмездной основе."

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22272/

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. ЗАВЕРШАЮТСЯ ПОИСКОВЫЕ РАБОТЫ В ЗОНАХ ПАДЕНИЯ ФРАГМЕНТОВ РН «СОЮЗ-2.1А»  30.05.2016 17:20

Поисковые группы РОСКОСМОСА (ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ») завершают работы по поиску и эвакуации фрагментов отработавших ступеней ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а», запущенной 28 апреля 2016 года с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.

Сегодня, 30 мая 2016 года, в Алданском районе Республики Саха (Якутия) обнаружены обе створки углепластикового головного обтекателя ракеты-носителя. После эвакуации этих фрагментов продолжавшаяся больше месяц после пуска работа поисковых групп будет успешно завершена.

Ранее специалисты обнаружили в Зейском и Тындинском районах Амурской области все четыре боковых блока первой ступени, а в Вилюйском улусе Республики Саха (Якутия) – 16 фрагментов второй ступени ракеты-носителя общей массой почти в 1 тонну. Все фрагменты были найдены в заданных районах падения. Впервые в российской космической практике для определения мест падения фрагментов второй ступени ракеты-носителя были применены радарные следящие системы.

В поисковых работах вместе со специалистами Центра эксплуатации наземной космической инфраструктуры (ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ»), авиационных подразделений и МЧС, участвовали представители органов власти Якутии и Амурской области и экологи природоохранных организаций. В районах обнаружения фрагментов были взяты экологические пробы снега и почвы, и проведены экспресс-тесты. Подтверждено, что никакого негативного воздействия на окружающую среду падение отработавших ступеней ракеты-носителя не нанесло."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

"При запуске спутника «Глонасс-М» произошла нештатная ситуация
Нештатная ситуация произошла во время работы третьей ступени ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» при выведении спутника «Глонасс-М» в воскресенье с космодрома Плесецк (Архангельская область), сообщил источник в ракетно-космической отрасли. Двигатель РД-0124 производства воронежского конструкторского бюро химавтоматики выключился раньше намеченного срока, и разгонному блоку пришлось отрабатывать этот недостаток за счет собственных двигателей."

При запуске спутника «Глонасс-М» произошла нештатная ситуация ― Спутник / Новости


"Москва. 30 мая. INTERFAX.RU - Астронавты в середине недели установят ряд датчиков внутри надувного модуля BEAM (Bigelow Expandable Activity Module) американской компании Bigelow Aerospace, а затем покинут его, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в представительстве NASA в ЦУПе.

"Этот экспериментальный модуль даст возможность изучить, в каких условиях его можно использовать для работы человека. В течение двух лет он будет собирать информацию и затем будет отстрелен и затоплен в океане", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он уточнил, что планов по запуску еще одного надувного модуля к МКС пока нет, и "сначала предстоит проанализировать результаты работы действующего модуля".

Модуль BEAM массой 1360 кг был создан по контракту с НАСА стоимостью $17,8 млн. Он был доставлен на МКС 10 апреля с помощью грузового корабля Dragon частной компании SpaceX.

Ранее Bigelow Aerospace отработала технологии создания трансформируемых модулей с помощью двух экспериментальных космических кораблей типа Genesis, которые запускались с помощью российских ракет-носителей "Днепр".

BEAM представляет собой полую камеру объемом 3,6 кубометра, которая при закачке воздуха раздувается в 4,5 раза до 16 кубометров. Модуль предназначен для проживания и работы будущих экипажей МКС. Его планируется прикрепить к шлюзу жилого модуля Tranquility, надуть и использовать в экспериментальном режиме в течение двух лет.

Члены экипажа должны будут побывать в нем несколько раз, чтобы установить, насколько надежно внешняя оболочка надувного отсека защищает от радиационного излучения и космического мусора.

Российские космонавты посетят американский частный надувной модуль BEAM после того, как он будет полностью развернут и активирован.

В Ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия" планируют отправить надувной модуль к российскому сегменту МКС в рамках действующей Федеральной космической программы до 2025 года.

В процессе разворачивания и заполнения BEAM воздухом ранее возникли проблемы. Так, эти операции были отложены до 27 мая из-за технических проблем.

"Астронавты на МКС столкнулись с проблемой перед заполнением воздухом надувного модуля BEAM. На панели управления наддувом появился сигнал отказа, сообщающий о том, что нет подтверждения разрезания лент, удерживающих корпус модуля в сложенном состоянии", - пояснял со своей стороны источник в ракетно-космической отрасли. По его словам, через некоторое время проблему удалось решить.

Утром в пятницу было принято решение попытаться вернуть модуль в исходное состояние, так как при повторной попытке наддува существовала угроза деформации.

Успешно развернуть модуль удалось лишь 28 мая."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/510788

----------


## OKA

"ЦПК. МВК И ПРЕСС-КОНФЕРЕНЦИЯ ЭКИПАЖЕЙ МКС-48/49   31.05.2016 16:48

В Центре подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.А. Гагарина состоялось заседание Межведомственной комиссии (МВК), в составе которой – представители Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС», Центра подготовки космонавтов, РКК «Энергия» и Федерального медико-биологического агентства (ФМБА). Решением МВК экипажи МКС-48/49 рекомендованы к продолжению предполётной подготовки на космодроме Байконур. В состав основного экипажа вошли командир корабля «Союз МС», командир МКС-49 Анатолий ИВАНИШИН (РОСКОСМОС), бортинженер корабля, бортинженер МКС-48/49 Такуя ОНИШИ (ДжАКСА) и бортинженер-2 корабля, бортинженер МКС-48, бортинженер МКС-48/49 Кэтлин РУБИНС (НАСА). В составе дублирующего экипажа – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ, астронавт ЕКА Тома ПЕСКЕ и астронавт НАСА Пегги УИТСОН.

Также состоялась пресс-конференция основного и дублирующего экипажей МКС-48/49. Именно этот экипаж первый опробует в космическом полёте транспортный корабль новой модификации – «Союз МС». Командир экипажа Анатолий ИВАНИШИН подробно рассказал о новых и модернизированных системах этого корабля и резюмировал: «ТПК «Союз МС» стал более интересным и надёжным. Корабль меняется, и меняется к лучшему».

Во время экспедиции на МКС космонавту РОСКОСМОСА предстоит принять участие в 39 геофизических, медико-биологических, биотехнологических и технологических экспериментах. Среди них – технологический эксперимент «Отклик», в ходе которого ведётся регистрация ударов метеороидных и техногенных частиц по внешним элементам конструкции станции, и эксперимент «Биополимер», направленный на разработку методов получения полимерных материалов, стойких к биокоррозии.

Астронавт Такуя ОНИШИ рассказал о талисмане экспедиции – коричневом медвежонке, любимой игрушке своей дочери. «Я рад, что командир дал мне возможность выбрать талисман, который будет в нашем «Союзе» выполнять роль индикатора невесомости, – признался Т. Ониши. – К сожалению, медвежонок уже на карантине, и я не смог его взять с собой, чтобы вам показать».

Кэтлин РУБИНС призналась, что была серьёзно увлечена наукой и всегда хотела стать биологом: «Я изучала иммунную систему человека, стала профессором, много работала в лаборатории», и отметила, что в космосе нужны высокие профессионалы своего дела – и биологи, и инженеры, и медики, и пилоты.

В завершение пресс-конференции основной экипаж пожелал всем, кто мечтает о космосе, стремиться к знаниям, расширять кругозор, смело идти навстречу новому и конечно, заниматься спортом."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

Международный консорциум «Морской старт» (Sea Launch), «использующий для запуска с плавучей платформы в Тихом океане ракеты-носители "Зенит" нашёл своего покупателя», документы по сделке будут оформлены в ближайшие недели, сообщает ТАСС.
«Идёт процесс оформления документов по закрытию сделки. Процесс длительный, и он будет завершён, скорее всего, в течение ближайшего месяца. Разглашать информацию об инвесторе запрещено соглашением, это коммерческая тайна»...

http://topwar.ru/93175-roskosmos-pro...rt-prodan.html

Общий долг космических предприятий России и Украины по иску американской корпорации Boeing к компании «Морской старт» (Sea Launch) достиг $515,93 млн...

Долг Украины и России перед Boeing по проекту "Морской старт" превысил $515 млн - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 31 мая. /ТАСС/. Последний прибор из состава научной аппаратуры спутника "Ломоносов", запущенного 28 апреля с космодрома Восточный, успешно включен. Об этом сообщили во вторник в пресс-службе корпорации "ВНИИЭМ", изготовившей аппарат.

"Все приборы служебного и научного назначения работают устойчиво. Научные данные с приборов передаются без искажений", - сказали на предприятии.

Последний подключенный прибор - UFFO - предназначен для исследования ранней фазы космических гамма-всплесков и изучения Вселенной на ранней стадии развития.

"Ломоносов" был запущен 28 апреля, в течение месяца после пуска специалисты "ВНИИЭМ" совместно с МГУ проводили испытания служебной и научной аппаратуры аппарата. Ранее гендиректор корпорации Леонид Макриденко сообщал, что спутник будет передан в эксплуатацию заказчику в конце мая - начале июня.

Космический аппарат "Михайло Ломоносов" изготовлен корпорацией "ВНИИЭМ" по заказу Московского государственного университета. Спутник поможет в изучении транзиентных световых явлений верхней части атмосферы Земли и радиационных характеристик земной магнитосферы, а также в проведении фундаментальных космологических исследований. Его масса составляет 625 кг. Планируется, что срок его активного существования составит три года."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Вся научная аппаратура спутника "Ломоносов" успешно включена


"МОСКВА, 1 июня. /ТАСС/. Огневое стендовое испытание двух российских двигателей РД-181 в составе первой ступени американской ракеты-носителя Antares прошло успешно, сообщили в среду в НПО "Энергомаш" (изготовитель двигателей).

"В ночь на 1 июня 2016 года по московскому времени впервые было проведено огневое стендовое испытание первой ступени РН Antares корпорации "Орбитал АТК" с двумя двигателями РД-181. Испытания, продолжавшиеся 30 секунд, прошли на стартовой площадке Среднеатлантического регионального космодрома (MARS) (штат Вирджиния, США).

Предварительный анализ данных показывает, что испытания прошли успешно. Все системы двигателей отработали штатно. Программа испытаний выполнена полностью", - говорится в сообщении.

В марте сообщалось, что американская корпорация Orbital Sciences Corporation закупит у российского НПО "Энергомаш" еще восемь ракетных двигателей РД-181 для своей ракеты- носителя Antares. В прошлом году предприятие поставило зарубежным партнерам четыре таких двигателя. Ранее предприятие сообщало, что в 2016 году планирует выпустить еще четыре таких двигателя.

"Энергомаш" поставляет США также двигатели РД-180, которые используются в составе первой ступени ракеты- носителя Atlas V от американского консорциума United Launch Alliance (создан компаниями Boeing и Lockheed Martin). В конце прошлого года было объявлено о заключении контракта на поставку еще 20 таких двигателей до 2020 года."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Изготовитель: огневое испытание двигателей РД-181 для ракеты Antares прошло успешно


"МОСКВА, 1 июня. /ТАСС/. Россия не отказывается от организации полетов космических туристов на Международную космическую станцию, но в ближайшие два года их проводить не планируется, так как все экипажи кораблей "Союз" на этот период укомплектованы. Об этом сообщил глава Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК) Юрий Лончаков.

"У нас экипажи все расписаны вплоть до 2018 года, и начались тренировки. Поэтому необходимости в запуске космического туриста пока нет", - отметил он.

Лончаков добавил, что среди кандидатов на туристический полет на МКС россиян в настоящее время нет.

На сегодняшний день в космосе побывали семь космических туристов (один из них дважды). Все они совершали орбитальные полеты на российских космических кораблях "Союз".

Восьмым космическим туристом хотела стать британская певица Сара Брайтман, но она отказалась от полета за несколько месяцев до старта, планировавшегося на сентябрь 2015 года. Ее дублер японский бизнесмен Сатоси Такамацу заявлял, что готов вернуться к вопросу о космическом полете через несколько лет..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - ЦПК: полеты космических туристов на "Союзах" до 2018 г. не планируются


"МОСКВА, 1 июня. /ТАСС/. Количество типов электронно-компонентной базы для российской ракетно-космической техники будет сокращено в 10 раз, сообщил в среду журналистам гендиректор компании "Российские космические системы" Андрей Тюлин.

"В 10 раз по потребностям ракетно-космической техники будет сокращен типономинал используемой электронно-компонентной базы, с 1500 до 150", - сказал он.

По его словам, речь идет об электронике для космических аппаратов, ракет-носителей и разгонных блоков. При этом унификация не коснется наземной аппаратуры - в этой части унификация ограничится закупками компьютеров "Эльбрус"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Количество типов электроники для ракетно-космической техники сократят в 10 раз


"МОСКВА, 1 июня. /ТАСС/. Запуск пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС" к МКС не переносится и состоится 24 июня, сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе "Роскосмоса".

"Работа по подготовке запуска транспортного пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС" продолжается, идет плановая проверка всех систем. Дата пуска определена - это 24 июня", - сказали в госкорпорации.

Ранее в среду некоторые СМИ сообщили, что пуск первого корабля новой серии "Союз МС" переносится на 7-8 июля из-за технических проблем.

Изначально старт нового экипажа был запланирован на 21 июня, однако его перенесли на 24 июня. Кроме того, посадка спускаемого аппарата транспортного пилотируемого корабля "Союз ТМА-19М" переносится на 18 июня 2016 года с 5 июня.

В "Роскосмосе" уточнили, что изменения в программу полета российского сегмента МКС внесены "для увеличения эффективности работы космонавтов". На "Союзе ТМА-19М" на Землю должны вернуться российский космонавт Юрий Маленченко, астронавт NASA Тимоти Копра и британец Тимоти Пик. 

Новый экипаж полетит на первом корабле новой серии "Союз МС". Ранее все экипажи отправлялись на станцию на кораблях серии "Союз ТМА-М".

В состав основного экипажа входят российский космонавт Анатолий Иванишин, астронавт NASA Кэтлин Рубенс и японец Такуя Ониси. Их дублеры - россиянин Олец Новицкий, американка Пегги Уитсон и астронавт Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) француз Тома Песке.

Программа работы нового экипажа

Новый экипаж Международной космической станции проведет на орбите 39 экспериментов. 

В том числе это исследования в области космической биологии и биотехнологий, эксперименты для разработки новых полимерных материалов, способных противостоять колониям грибков и бактерий. 

Кроме того, космонавты проведут эксперимент по исследованию болевой чувствительности человека в космосе. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - "Роскосмос" опроверг перенос пилотируемого запуска "Союз МС" на две недели


"МОСКВА, 31 мая. /ТАСС/. Частный российский космический аппарат, предназначенный для поиска следов американских астронавтов на Луне, будет весить в три раза больше задуманного: 160 кг вместо изначально планировавшихся 50 кг. Об этом сообщил во вторник ТАСС организатор проекта Виталий Егоров.

"Когда мы объявили о начале проекта полгода назад, то были некоторые надежды удержаться в пределах стандарта CubeSat и в массе до 50 кг, но чем дальше шла работа, тем яснее становилась перспектива роста по всем направлениям. Сейчас "в максимальной комплектации" заправленный аппарат получается не легче 160 кг, это уже не микроспутник, а мини-, но в "сухом" состоянии он в два раза легче, поэтому формально в пределах 100 кг держимся и можем считаться микроспутником", - рассказал он.

Космический аппарат размером полтора на три метра планируется запустить на окололунную орбиту. Как рассчитывает группа разработчиков, спутник должен снять с высоким качеством места высадки американских кораблей серии "Аполлон", а также космических аппаратов СССР и Китая.

В октябре 2015 года группа инженеров и энтузиастов космонавтики начала сбор средств на разработку малого космического аппарата, который сможет изучать Луну с беспрецедентным качеством, позволяющим увидеть следы человеческой деятельности на поверхности. За месяц было собрано в два раза больше требуемой суммы - почти 1,75 миллиона рублей. На эти деньги авторы проекта обязались подготовить подробное техническое описание спутника, которое должно обосновать возможность такой затеи и ее приблизительную стоимость.

Аппарат предполагается отправить на орбиту Луны попутным запуском одной из ракет "Роскосмоса" или других космических агентств, которые следуют к Луне. Егоров рассчитывает, что полная стоимость миссии обойдется в сумму менее $20 млн."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Спутник российских энтузиастов для поиска "Аполлонов" на Луне "потолстел" в три раза

Познавательно про спутник :

   

Полностью :

Новый проектный облик лунного микроспутника - Открытый космос Зеленого кота




Радует, что в РФ есть заинтересованные молодые инженеры , которые занимаются такими проектами и конструкциями))
Думается, что это вряд ли понравится амерам)) Конечно же давно пора(чего 40 лет ждали, непонятно)  туда спутник заслать российский, да ещё с такой благородной целью)) А вдруг "огромный скачок" т.Армстронга- фикция. И ботинки у него были другого размера, и шажок поменьше)) Поймать злобных пиндосов на "лунной афёре" зачОтно  :Biggrin:  

"Реально, дай научному сообществу волю, и оно вообще закроет пилотируемую программу, ибо в полетах людей 90% пропаганды и 10% науки. За стоимость одного полета человека к Марсу, всю Солнечную систему можно завалить обсерваториями, зондами и планетоходами, которые будут делать науку. Поэтому вопросы пилотируемых программ всегда решали и будут решать политики..."

Разбор "Марсианина": Марс, наука, политика

Гениальная фраза т."Зелёный Кот" даёт надежду, что человеки бесцельно по ближним и дальним  планетам шляться туды-сюды из политических и др. амбиций всё-таки не будут(без военной необходимости)))  Ну для особо отмороженных желающих попасть "на Марс" можно что-нибудь дешёвое, надувное, с ноутбуками, и из тонкой жести от пивных банок запилить)) Пусть летят, не жалко)) Подвиг-прорыв опять жэж , цывилизация, человечество, вселенная и всё такое)) Коттеджные посёлки, мерседесы-лабутены, Лазурный берег и т.п.)) Всем будет удовольствие))

----------


## OKA

"РКС. РОССИЙСКИЕ КОНВЕРТЕРЫ ДЛЯ ТЕЛЕКОММУНИКАЦИОННЫХ СПУТНИКОВ ГОТОВЫ ЗАМЕНИТЬ ИНОСТРАННЫЕ АНАЛОГИ  

02.06.2016 12:57

Специалисты АО «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») на основе отечественных компонентов разработали линейку унифицированных конвертеров радиочастот для телекоммуникационных спутников, которые превосходят устанавливаемые сегодня на эти аппараты аналогичные приборы иностранного производства.

Российская разработка соответствует лучшим иностранным аналогам по таким важнейшим для космической техники параметрам, как размер, масса и энергопотребление. Сегодня она предлагается для установки на серийные и перспективные космические аппараты.

Новая серия унифицированных конвертеров может устанавливаться на ретрансляторы космических аппаратов для преобразования частоты в L-, S-, C-, Ku- и Ka-диапазонах. Отечественная разработка при массе 300 граммов на 35% легче зарубежных аналогов и обеспечивает потребление энергии менее 5 Вт. По показателю экономичности российский прибор почти в три раза лучше многих иностранных аналогов. При этом стоимость конвертера российской разработки в 1,5 раза ниже.

В рамках работ по унификации приборного ряда и систем в РКС создаются универсальные преобразователи частот, радиоприемные и радиопередающие устройства для космических аппаратов связи. Реализация таких проектов позволит удовлетворить потребности отечественной ракетно-космический промышленности в элементах полезной нагрузки и служебных систем для космических аппаратов. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 8 июня. /ТАСС/. Ракета-носитель "Протон-М" с разгонным блоком "Бриз-М" и американским спутником связи Intelsat 31 (Intelsat DLA2), предназначенным для предоставления услуг телевещания на территории Латинской Америки, стартует в среду с космодрома Байконур. Об этом сообщили в "Роскосмосе".

"Пуск намечен на 10:10 мск", - сказали в госкорпорации.

Отделение головного блока в составе разгонного блока "Бриз-М" и спутника Intelsat 31 от ракеты должно состояться через девять минут после старта, в 10:19 мск. Расчетное время выведения космического аппарата на расчетную орбиту - 01:41 мск 9 июня, уточнили в "Роскосмосе".

Запуск спутника ранее неоднократно переносился. Сначала его планировалось провести в конце 2015 года, потом - в апреле 2016-го, позднее старт назначили на 17 мая, а далее на 28 мая. Позже его переносили на 31 мая и на 8 июня. Причиной последних переносов стали претензии к системе управления разгонного блока "Бриз-М".

Космический аппарат изготовлен американской компанией Space Systems Loral по заказу оператора спутниковой связи Intelsat S.A. Вес спутника составляет более шести тонн. Контракт на его запуск был заключен в марте 2013 года российско-американским предприятием International Launch Services Inc."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Ракета-носитель "Протон-М" со спутником связи Intelsat 31 стартует с космодрома Байконур

Жуть)) "Космоснаш"  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Американское космическое надувательство  

( Возвращаясь к теме  Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса ))

 

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/zelen...9_original.gif

  





NASA продемонстрировало дутые результаты американской частной космонавтики. Три с половиной года назад частная компания Bigelow Aerospace получила госконтракт на $17,8 млн за разработку малого экспериментального модуля для Международной космической станции. Два месяца назад его доставили на станцию, и сейчас подготовили к тестовой эксплуатации.

Компания Bigelow Aerospace создана в 1998 году Робертом Бигелоу, американским бизнесменом, сколотившим состояние на сети гостиниц. Он решил, что следующим этапом развития бизнеса станет первая космическая гостиница на околоземной орбите. Для реализации своей мечты он достал из архивов технологию NASA расширяемых космических модулей TransHab, решил ее модернизировать и приступить к строительству. Причем низкая околоземная орбита, в его планах, это только начало, впереди – надувная база на Луне.


Технология расширяемых, или попросту надувных, модулей открывает некоторые возможности недоступные для классических конструкций жилых космических блоков. Прежде всего это возможность вывести больше полезного жилого объема одной ракетой. Нынешние модули космических станций - это высокотехнологичные алюминиевые бочки, чей размер ограничен размером обтекателя ракеты, которой они выводятся. Так российские модули МКС уже американских именно из-за более тесного обтекателя "Протона" по сравнению с грузовым отсеком SpaceShuttle.

Самым большим космическим модулем была станция SkyLab, с поистине огромным свободным пространством.

Бигелоу таких вольностей не предполагает, в его концептах орбитальная гостиница Alpha space station поделена на множество жилых и служебных отсеков. До госконтракта NASA компания Bigelow Aerospace вложила $180 млн в развитие технологии. Всего же основатель компании готов направить до $500 млн на достижение своей цели.

Для отработки надувной технологии компания запустила два тестовых модуля Genesis I и II в 2006 и 2007.


Для запусков были использованы конверсионные российско-украинские ракеты "Днепр". В модулях были установлены камеры и различные датчики, позволяющие оценить и отслеживать поведение изделий в условиях вакуума.

Genesis I и II летают до сих пор, но связь с ними уже не поддерживается. Думаю, сейчас на них было бы любопытно взглянуть, чтобы оценить степень воздействия космического мусора и метеоритов. Они видятся главной проблемой при реализации и эксплуатации надувных модулей.

Разумеется, надувной космический модуль, это не однослойный воздушный шарик. Конструкция расширяемых аппаратов предполагает использование многослойной обшивки, каждый из слоев которой должен обеспечивать свою функцию.

Слой ткани с герметизирующей пропиткой должен удерживать давление. Многослойный пакет металлизированных пленок обеспечивать термоизоляцию. Слой кевларовой ткани или сходной по свойствам должен обеспечивать защиту от повреждений при монтаже и эксплуатации. Все вместе должно защищать от радиации и мелкого космического мусора.


Точного состава пакета Bigelow не разглашает, есть только описание десятилетней давности: 5 композитных слоев, разделенных пенным наполнителем, упругий каркас из волокон, внутренняя гермооболочка, удерживающая атмосферу. По заверениям разработчика, такая схема держит удар полуторасантиметрового куска алюминия, летящего на скорости 6,4 км/с.

Защиту BEAM можно сравнить с европейской разработкой REMSIM о которой намного больше информации. REMSIM предполагает использование пятислойного кевларового щита, который успешно останавливает сантиметровый алюминиевый шарик летящий на скорости 6,5 км/с.


BEAM использует не кевлар, а вектран, который имеет примерно сходные свойства. Кроме этого упоминаются графитовые композитные слои, которые должны рассеивать энергию космической «пули».

Судя по всему, итоговая конструкция не удовлетворила NASA, поэтому в летной конфигурации добавилась пластинчатая “чешуя” дополнительно прикрывающая модуль.


Для обычных модулей МКС применяется сходная многослойная технология, на основе металлических листов, под названием «защита Уиппла» (Whipple bumper).

Сейчас разработано уже несколько защитных схем, позволяющих добиваться более высокой стойкости к столкновению. Помимо алюминиевых листов используют кевларовые слои, керамические волокна и другие материалы. В зависимости от степени угрозы, элементы космической станции прикрывают сильнее или слабее.


8 апреля BEAM был запущен, 16 апреля отделен от космического корабля Dragon, и пристыкован к модулю Tranquility МКС.


Дольше месяца он оставался в собранном состоянии, наконец, астронавты приступили к расширению модуля. Надуть получилось не с первого раза. Начали 26 мая, и смогли только через три дня.

Вчера люк был открыт, астронавт Джеффри Уильямс и космонавт Олег Скрипочка провели осмотр состояния модуля, и проверили датчики. Внутри было холодно, но на стенах конденсата не наблюдалось. В целом состояние признали удовлетворительным.


BEAM не будет использоваться в научной или хозяйственной деятельности Международной космической станции. Большую часть времени он простоит закрытым. В него будут заглядывать только четыре раза в год, а по истечении двух лет отстыкуют и сбросят в атмосферу, где он благополучно сгорит, как обычный грузовой корабль.

Главная цель BEAM – испытание технологии расширяемых модулей, проверка их возможности поддерживать давление, противостоять радиации, метеоритам и космическому мусору. Все два года в модуле будут работать датчики для регистрации состояния внутренней среды.

Для NASA это исследование перспективности расширяемых технологий в космосе с точки зрения строительства станций нового поколения и межпланетных пилотируемых кораблей. Для Бигелоу – это очередной этап на пути реализации его проекта космического отеля. Впереди еще создание и запуск двух модулей B330 и сборка из них первой частной космической станции Alpha. Ранее сообщалось, что первый BA330 запустят в 2017 году, но скорее всего, пуск перенесут.


Сходные технологии разрабатываются и в России на «РКК Энергия», но пока на стадии макетирования, т.е. как у Bigelow до 2006 года. Российский надувной модуль станции был отменен из-за сокращения бюджета Роскосмоса на ближайшие 10 лет.

Американское космическое надувательство - Открытый космос Зеленого кота





Ещё на тему известной статьи "про Маска" : 

Сорвать Маска: в чем виноват хозяин Tesla Motors :: Бизнес :: РБК

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : "Детектив с «Протоном» или как компьютеры спасают ракеты"

https://geektimes.ru/post/277170/

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 16 июня. /ТАСС/. Стоимость полета на низкую околоземную орбиту для космических туристов может составить свыше $30-40 млн, заявил гендиректор госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров.

"Мы видим возрастающий интерес. Люди готовы платить огромные деньги за подобную возможность. Если мы говорим не о суборбитальных полетах, а о низкоорбитальных полетах, это будет стоить более $30-40 млн", - сказал он в интервью телеканалу CNBC.

Комаров отметил, что развитие космического туризма не является приоритетной задачей для госкорпорации, однако Роскосмос поддерживает частных инвесторов.

В марте стало известно, что частная космическая компания "КосмоКурс" первой в России получила от Роскосмоса допуск к разработке проекта многоразовой системы для полетов туристов в космос. Комплекс, над которым работает "КосмоКурс", состоит из многоразовой суборбитальной ракеты-носителя и многоразового суборбитального космического аппарата для экскурсий на высоту 200 км. По задумке компании, полет в составе группы из шести человек будет длиться 15 минут, из которых пять-шесть минут туристы будут в невесомости. Управлять капсулой будет один пилот. Первую экскурсию "КосмоКурс" планирует провести в 2020 году. Стоимость одного билета составит $200-250 тысяч.

На сегодняшний день в космосе побывали семь космических туристов (один из них дважды). Все они совершали орбитальные полеты на российских космических кораблях "Союз"."

Роскосмос: полет на низкую околоземную орбиту для туристов будет стоить более $30 млн - ПМЭФ 2016


"ПАРИЖ, 16 июня. /Корр. ТАСС Михаил Тимофеев/. Запуск тяжелой европейской ракеты-носителя Ariane 5 с космодрома Куру, который должен был состояться в четверг, отложен на 24 часа. Об этом сообщила корпорация Arianespace.

Это уже второй перенос сроков пуска данной ракеты: ее должны были отправить к орбите Земли еще 8 июня.

По данным Arianespace, на заключительной стадии подготовки было выявлено "нарушение в подключении питающих шлангов в верхней части носителя". "Проанализировав ситуацию, корпорация Arianespace приняла решение отложить запуск на 24 часа, чтобы сменить это оборудование и провести все необходимые проверки", - говорится в заявлении."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Запуск ракеты Ariane 5 с космодрома в Куру отложен во второй раз

----------


## OKA

"Спутник ДЗЗ "Ресурс-П" отработает положенный срок, несмотря на неполадки с солнечной батареей - Роскосмос

       Москва. 20 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС- АВН - Недораскрытие солнечной батареи не помешает спутнику дистанционного зондирования земли "Ресурс-П" доработать весь гарантированный срок на орбите, сообщил журналистам замглавы "Роскосмоса" Михаил Хайлов.
       "В настоящий момент, по нашим оценкам, пока что ограничений нет. Я думаю, что спутник отработает положенный срок", - сказал М.Хайлов.
       Этот аппарат выведен на солнечную синхронную орбиту, практически на полуденную солнечную синхронную орбиту. И там условия освещенности солнечных батарей максимально наилучшие. Даже та неприятность, которая имела место быть, она не влияет серьезно на производительность аппарата.
       Космический аппарат "Ресурс-П" был выведен на орбиту ракетой-носителем "Союз-2.1б" 13 марта. Запуск состоялся в резервную дату, так как 12 марта автоматическая система пуска отменила старт. После вывода на орбиту спутника ДЗЗ выяснилось, что одна из его солнечных батарей раскрылась не полностью.
       В то же время, по заявлению гендиректора РКС Андрея Тюлина, инцидент не повлиял на качество получаемых снимков высокого разрешения."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=416803


" Специалисты РКК «Энергия» успешно завершили изготовление и отработку дополнительного оборудования, размещаемого внутри многоцелевого лабораторного модуля (МЛМ) «Наука» для Международной космической станции (МКС).

Президент РКК «Энергия» Владимир СОЛНЦЕВ: «Работы по изготовлению дополнительного оборудования для МЛМ выполнены в срок. Мы завершаем разработку документации и приступаем к установке крупногабаритного оборудования снаружи модуля. Завершение очередного этапа работ позволит перейти к окончательной сборке и испытаниям МЛМ для последующей отправки на технический комплекс».

Запуск МЛМ «Наука» с улучшенными эксплуатационными характеристиками запланирован на декабрь 2017 года.

МЛМ - многофункциональный лабораторный модуль «Наука» должен обеспечить развитие Российского сегмента МКС и проведение научных исследований. МЛМ «Наука» по ряду характеристик превосходит европейский Columbus и японский Kibo. Конструкция модуля предусматривает унифицированные рабочие места – устройства для установки и подключения научного оборудования внутри и снаружи станции, благодаря чему модуль может быть адаптирован под любые задачи. Высокая степень автоматизации МЛМ позволит сократить количество дорогостоящих выходов в открытый космос – многие операции за бортом можно будет выполнять, не выходя из станции. Кроме решения научных задач модуль «Наука» будет обеспечивать МКС кислородом, регенерировать воду из урины и управлять ориентацией станции по каналу крена."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

Южный полюс. Покорение. 

Государственная корпорация «Роскосмос» разрабатывает проект базы на Луне. Как сообщает RT со ссылкой на пресс-службу ЦНИИмаш, находящегося в ведении Роскосмоса, по плану база будет расчитана на 10-12 человек. Хотя на первых этапах ее развертывания количество членов экипажа не будет превышать 4 человек, при этом продолжительность экспедиции будет равняться примерно 30 суткам.
... ее установки в окрестностях Южного полюса Луны.

Луна станет обитаемой: Роскосмос представил проект лунной базы - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## OKA

"  Космодром Восточный. 21 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Первый этап строительства космодрома Восточного должен быть завершен до 31 октября 2016 года, заявил вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.
       "Я принял решение потребовать от "Спецстроя" полной мобилизации сил, чтобы все незавершенные объекты были завершены до 31 октября", - сказал во вторник журналистам, пояснив, что имеет в виду уже все объекты первого этапа строительства, а не только "пусковой минимум".
       "По сути дела, мы выходим на такие же темпы, которые были в 2015 году на стройке", - подчеркнул Д.Рогозин.
       В ходе инспекции космодрома Восточный вице-премьер осмотрел строящуюся котельную и жилые дома в городе Циолковский. Также он ознакомился с ходом подготовки студенческого городка к приему молодых людей из студенческих строительных отрядов.
       "Основное мое недовольство было связано с очевидной расслабленностью и заказчика, и подрядчика после первого пуска", - констатировал Д.Рогозин.
       "Все сочли, что на этом все - и резко упали темпы работы. Пришлось самым жестким образом взбодрить и тех, и других", - сказал он.
       Д.Рогозин также добавил, что на Восточном будет проведена независимая экспертиза готовности объектов. "Проблема, с которой столкнулся "Спецстрой" - это невозможность поднять аккредитацию по всем тем объектам, которые созданы. Будет задействована независимая экспертиза для того, чтобы сравнить состояние объекта и состояние аккредитации. Это все связано. До 31 октября все эти работы надо завершить", - отметил вице-премьер. "

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=416884

Не в тему, но вот похоже могут сбить :

"Гонконг. 21 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - Северная Корея установила на восточном побережье страны баллистическую ракету среднего радиуса действия, сообщили южнокорейские СМИ со ссылками на правительственный источник.
       "Мы зафиксировали признаки установки ракеты, которая, вероятно, является ракетой "Мусудан", - цитируется в сообщениях заявление источника, пожелавшего остаться неназванным.
       Вместе с те, по его словам, пока нет свидетельств того, что она готова к пуску.
       Военные источники Южной Кореи отмечают, что пристально следят за развитием ситуации.
       Японские СМИ сообщили, что КНДР готовится к пуску баллистической ракеты, и министр обороны Японии Гэн Накатани отдал приказ сбить ее в случае приближения к японской территории"

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=416878

----------


## OKA

"Компания Stratolaunch Systems создала самый большой самолёт, который будет способен выводить в космос спутники.

Компания Stratolaunch Systems, финансируемая соучредителем компании Microsoft Полом Алленом (Paul Allen), сообщила о завершении работ над созданием крупнейшего в мире самолёта. Stratolaunch будет иметь размах крыльев в 117 метров. Новый летательный аппарат предназначен для запуска спутников на орбиту Земли. Он будет подниматься на высоту до 12 000 метров и осуществлять запуск из стратосферы, чтобы сэкономить на топливе, сообщает Daily Mail.

В данный момент завершается сборка Stratolaunch, и журналисты впервые смогли сделать фотографии самого большого по размаху крыльев самолёта. Он имеет шесть двигателей, а в его основе лежат два самолёта Boeing 747. Stratolaunch сможет доставлять спутники весом до 6000 килограммов на высоту 12 километров и запускать их оттуда на околоземную орбиту, избегая больших затрат на топливо, необходимых ракете, чтобы преодолеть притяжение Земли.

 

Фото: © stratolauncsystems

Также Stratolaunch может осуществлять запуск многоразового космического шаттла Dream Chaser, предназначенного для доставки на низкую околоземную орбиту грузов и экипажей численностью до 7 человек. Раньше предполагалось использовать для запуска челнока ракету Atlas 5, но самолёт сможет сделать это гораздо дешевле. 

Вот основные технические данные Stratolaunch: размах крыльев — 117 метров; шесть двигателей от Boeing 747; длина фюзеляжа — 72 метра; масса — 544 000 килограммов, а максимальная скорость равна 850 километров в час.

На данный момент самым большим действующим самолётом является советский Ан-225 "Мрия", размах крыльев которого составляет 88 метров, длина — 84 метра, а полная взлётная масса — 640 000 килограммов."

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%83...mirie_samoliot

Полезное дело. Воздушный старт всегда актуален))


"МОСКВА, 22 июн — РИА Новости. Глава российской делегации на 59-й сессии Комитета ООН по использованию космического пространства в мирных целях Виктор Шилин рассказал газете "Известия", что Россия планирует выложить в открытый доступ свой каталог околоземных объектов.

Российский сервис станет аналогом американского каталога NORAD, но в нем окажутся не только гражданские спутники и космический мусор, но и информация, которой нет в открытых данных командования космической обороны США USSPACECOM. Наряду с объектами военного назначения NORAD закрывает данные по оборонным спутникам союзников — Франции, Германии, Израиля и Японии. При этом российские спутники военного назначения в каталоге присутствуют.

Москва предлагает объединить национальные базы данных в единый каталог, доступный любой стране, осуществляющей космическую деятельность. Эта система могла бы информировать о потенциально опасных событиях как для аппаратов в космосе, так и для объектов на Земле, а также предупреждать о возможных угрозах для запусков ракет.

Эту инициативу в ООН поддержал Китай, США высказались против, желая сохранить свою монополию "регулятора движения" в околоземном пространстве, заявил газете другой участник заседания, добавив, что американские военные оказались не в восторге от идеи появления в свободном доступе информации по своим спутникам.

"Американцы могут не волноваться по поводу рассекречивания орбитальных данных своих военных космических аппаратов — это произойдет в любом случае", — резюмировал Шилин.

В мае Пентагон обвинил Россию и Китай в наращивании потенциала для атаки США в космосе. Особую тревогу у американских военных вызывает судьба спутников. Тогда заявления Минобороны США эксперты связали с составлением очередного военного бюджета, в котором Пентагон стремится максимально увеличить статьи на противостояние мнимой угрозе.

Москва не раз предлагала демилитаризировать космическое пространство. Так, в апреле глава МИД Сергей Лавров пообещал, что страна не будет первой размещать там оружие. Во внешнеполитическом ведомстве также отмечали, что размещение ядерных сил в космосе может привести к неконтролируемой гонке вооружений. В конце прошлого года Россия внесла соответствующий проект резолюции на рассмотрение Генассамблеи ООН, где документ заблокировали США."

РИА Новости : http://ria.ru/science/20160622/1449587816.html



"НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 22 июн — РИА Новости. Индийская ракета-носитель PSLV-C34 с 20 спутниками стартовала с космодрома космического центра имени Сатиша Дхавана, трансляцию пуска ведут местные телеканалы.

Ракета стартовала по плану в 09.26 (6.55 мск) по местному времени с космодрома на острове Шрихарикота, Бенгальский залив.

Спутники успешно вывели на орбиту. Первый отделился через 19 минут после полета, остальные — в течение 10 минут после этого, заявила Индийская организация космических исследований (ISRO).

"Сегодня мы преодолели очередную веху, запустив 20 спутников — 17 из других стран, два из индийских академических учреждений и спутник Cartosat-2", — заявил представитель ISRO, выступление которого транслировали местные телеканалы.

Главным грузом ракеты является индийский спутник Cartosat-2, который весит более 727 килограмм и предназначен для наблюдения за поверхностью земли. Остальные 19 спутников в сумме весят 560 килограмм. Эти спутники принадлежат США, Канаде, Германии, Индонезии. Также два спутника являются разработками индийских университетов и академических институтов.

Это рекордный по количеству спутников пуск для Индии. Предыдущее достижение индийской космической промышленности — запуск сразу 10 спутников в 2008 году. Рекорд по этому показателю принадлежит России — 37 спутников в 2014 году. США запускали одновременно 30 спутников."

http://ria.ru/science/20160622/1449592020.html

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 24 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В МИД РФ разъяснили планы по созданию информационного сервиса по предоставлению в открытый доступ результатов мониторинга объектов и событий в космосе.
       "Мы не предлагаем объединять каталоги. Речь идёт о создании единой международной базы данных на основе объединения орбитальной информации из различных источников", - заявила официальный представитель МИД России Мария Захарова в ответ на вопрос СМИ в связи с договоренностями в рамках Комитета ООН по космосу.
       Она отметила, что тема безопасности космической деятельности - одна из приоритетных во внутрироссийской повестке дня.
       Особое внимание уделяется практическим аспектам, связанным с внесенной Россией в 2014 году инициативой о создании информационной платформы под эгидой ООН для целей объединения усилий в деле мониторинга объектов и событий в космосе.
       Такая платформа, отметила М.Захарова, могла бы мотивировать государства, осуществляющие мониторинг, операторов космических аппаратов и авторитетные организации, работающие с информацией об объектах и событиях в космосе, к тому, чтобы определить единые правила интерпретации, объединения (fusion) и совместного использования более качественной и достоверной информации.
       "Предложив международному сообществу такую концепцию, мы вплотную подошли к необходимости создания в России информационного сервиса по предоставлению в открытый доступ результатов мониторинга объектов и событий в космосе", - заявила официальный представитель МИДа.
       Она отметила, что предложение о создании платформы и перспектива создания российского открытого информационного сервиса вызвали интерес в СМИ.

В этой связи она пояснила, что "в публикации в "Известиях" от 22 июня с.г. не вполне корректно утверждается, что Россия "планирует предоставить мировому сообществу свой каталог околоземных объектов".

"Каталоги космических объектов (их ведут лишь некоторые страны) представляют собой обширные базы данных. Орбитальные данные (orbital data), которые, собственно, необходимы как для платформы ООН, так и для планируемого информационного сервиса, составляют лишь часть каталога. Замечу, что именно орбитальные данные являются ключевыми для решения вопросов обеспечения безопасности в космосе в условиях интенсивного использования и засорённости околоземного космического пространства", - сообщила М.Захарова.
       17 июня в Вене завершилась 59-я сессия Комитета ООН по использованию космического пространства в мирных целях.
       Как напомнила М.Захарова, к тематике этого форума она обращалась на брифинге в феврале: "Тогда я комментировала конфликт интересов, который проявился в контексте разработки свода руководящих принципов обеспечения долгосрочной устойчивости космической деятельности (a set of guidelines for the long-term sustainability of outer space activities)".
       Дело в том, пояснила она, что Россией "внесены конкретные предложения с тем, чтобы документ содержал весь необходимый набор нормативных положений, обеспечивающих безопасность космических операций".
       "Американские коллеги были готовы рассматривать существенно более узкий круг проблем. В феврале Соединенные Штаты вознамерились фактически вытеснить все российские инициативы из текущего переговорного процесса, предложив рассмотреть их в будущем. Реализовать такую схему у них не получилось благодаря настойчивости и даже жёсткости наших переговорщиков, а также проявленного китайскими партнёрами понимания нежелательности подобного "дробления" переговоров", - отметила официальный представитель МИД РФ.
       По ее словам, "состоявшийся в начале года жёсткий разговор пошёл на пользу и реально способствовал тому, что очень многие делегации к сессии Комитета подошли уже с иным, более конструктивным настроем".
       "И это очень хорошо, т.к. позволило реализовать разумные компромиссные решения. Главное в том, что переговоры будут продолжены до 2018 года и все российские предложения будут должным образом учтены", - добавила М.Захарова."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=417246



"Москва. 23 июня. INTERFAX.RU - Американский грузовой корабль Cygnus, покинувший Международную космическую станцию (МКС), сгорел в атмосфере Земли вместе с не сумевшим стартовать с его борта спутником Lemur-2.

Как сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в ракетно-космической отрасли, на этапе автономного полета из внешних контейнеров корабля Cygnus, который был выведен с орбиты накануне, готовился запуск пяти спутников Lemur-2.

"Четыре спутника успешно покинули контейнеры. Один не вылетел, вместе с кораблем был сведен с орбиты и сгорел", - сказал источник.

Американский космический грузовик Cygnus отстыковался 14 июня от МКС для проведения эксперимента Saffire по изучению распространения пламени внутри корабля и запуска малых спутников, которые должны стать частью группы аппаратов, занимающейся мониторингом погодных условий и отслеживающей передвижения морских судов. Перед отстыковкой экипаж загрузил в корабль более тонны отработанных материалов.

Запуск следующего грузового корабля Cygnus к МКС был запланирован на 6 июля. Однако позднее сообщалось о возможном переносе старта на август."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/514950

----------


## OKA

Познавательное интервью : 

"О старте финансирования программы запусков новых модификаций ракет-носителей "Ангара" с космодрома "Восточный", гибких ценах на "Протоны" для постоянных заказчиков, стремлении к паритету по космическим технологиям с создателем компании SpaceX Илоном Маском, проекте создания новейшей ракеты "Феникс", а также о перспективах первого коммерческого запуска тяжелой "Ангары-А5" и дальнейшей судьбе легендарных носителей "Рокот" в интервью РИА Новости рассказал генеральный директор государственного космического Центра имени Хруничева Андрей Калиновский.

Беседовал специальный корреспондент Александр Ковалев.

— Андрей Владимирович, определено ли место под строительство нового стартового комплекса на космодроме "Восточный"?

— Да, место под строительство комплекса на космодроме выбрано. Определено, что площадка и вся необходимая пусковая инфраструктура будет возведена недалеко от уже имеющегося на "Восточном" стартового стола под ракету-носитель "Союз-2", первый старт которой состоялся 28 мая. В рамках Федеральной космической программы (ФКП) выделены средства, которые в ближайшее время Центр имени Хруничева начнет получать. Программа утверждена, в 2021 году мы должны обеспечить первый пуск "Ангары" с "Восточного", и думаю, мы с этой задачей справимся.

— Часто слышал от официальных лиц два обозначения по сути одной и той же ракеты — "Ангара" и "Амур". В чем разница и есть ли она?

— Опытно-конструкторская разработка (ОКР) "Ангара" проводится нами в интересах запусков с военного космодрома "Плесецк". В рамках ОКР "Амур" мы создаем новые модификации "Ангары", которые будут решать задачи госкорпорации "Роскосмос" при запусках с "Восточного" в Амурской области — отсюда и название. Именно с космического ракетного комплекса "Амур" на ракете-носителе "Ангара" после всех необходимых испытаний будут осуществляться и запуски космонавтов.

— Какие последние новости с филиала Центра Хруничева — Омского производственного объединения (ПО) "Полет", где собираются ракеты-носители "Ангара"?

— В конце июня 2016 года мы планируем запустить там цех окончательной сборки универсальных ракетных модулей (УРМ). Это серьезное событие и очень важный шаг вперед не только для Центра имени Хруничева, но и для всей российской отрасли в целом. Пока мы ведем сборку на временных площадях, а это совсем новый цех, оснащенный по последнему слову космической техники. После сдачи в эксплуатацию предприятие уже во втором полугодии 2016 года сможет начать собирать третью и четвертую ракету-носитель типа "Ангара".

Мы внедряем в Омске самые передовые технологии. Уже в июне, например, будет запущено производство раскатки днищ топливных баков для ракет-носителей. Непрерывно на заводе появляется что-то новое: таких космических предприятий в России сейчас просто нет. Если посмотреть на концепцию завода в целом, то можно сказать, что с одной стороны в цеха заходит металл, с другой стороны — выходят готовые универсальные космические модули, из которых, как из кубиков, и собираются ракеты-носители "Ангара" всех классов.

— Будете ли вы по примеру удачливого американского бизнесмена Илона Маска внедрять на производстве принципиально новые технологии удешевления, помимо уже успешно работающей технологии бережливого производства?

— Я бы не сказал, что Илон Маск создал что-то принципиально новое. Но надо признать, что Маск, когда входил в космическую тему, пригласил из различных отраслей промышленности, в том числе из авиационной и автомобильной, грамотных инженеров и маркетологов. И они вместе просчитали, какой узкий сегмент космической отрасли будет наиболее стремительно развиваться, и удачно предложили свое решение, используя накопленный опыт смежных отраслей.

У нас на предприятии в Омске при производстве ракет также применяются новые технологии. Например, при производстве баков "Ангары" используется фрикционная сварка. А в ближайшее время появится зеркальное фрезерование.

Так что здесь с Маском будет как минимум паритет. А вот с точки зрения организации принципов производства космической техники, самой идеологии, я вас уверяю, наше предприятие будет одним из самых передовых.

— А нужны ли нам вообще возвращаемые многоразовые ступени, на ваш взгляд? Ведь от развития подобных разработок в свое время отказались не случайно.

— Я думаю, что есть задачи как для многоразовых ракет-носителей, так и невозвращаемых. И этим направлением, безусловно, нужно заниматься. Хотя до коммерческой привлекательности реализуемый проект возвращаемых ступеней пока еще далек. На предприятии он на уровне научно-исследовательской разработки также прорабатывается. Мы пойдем немного другим путем, но и смотрим немного дальше.

— Кстати, если говорить о новых материалах: какие из них будут применяться на "Ангаре"?

— Всегда считалось, что композит — легкий, но дорогой, металл — тяжелый, но дешевый. Так, часть переходных систем "Ангары" уже сделаны из композитов, а головной обтекатель полностью углепластиковый. Но борьба между композитами и металлом идет постоянно: появляются новые сплавы и новые технологии их обработки, что значительно расширяет область их применения в космонавтике. Поэтому сегодня конструкция ракеты-носителя — это разумный компромисс.

Следующим шагом на пути реконструкции ПО "Полет" должен стать запуск новых цехов, в частности сборки топливных баков. Конвейерное производство ракет будет открыто в Омске на рубеже 2020-2021 годов. Тогда можно будет ответственно сказать, что производство ракет-носителей "Ангара" в России поставлено на поток.

— С какой полезной нагрузкой — российской или зарубежной — предполагается осуществить первый коммерческий пуск ракеты-носителя "Ангара-1.2" легкого класса?

— Пока мы находимся в стадии принятия решения. Есть несколько вариантов, среди них — и запуск коммерческих спутников. С другой стороны, и федеральные нагрузки с повестки дня никто не снимал. Это будет реальный пуск со спутниками в интересах определенного заказчика.

— В СМИ сообщалось, что первый коммерческий запуск "Ангары" с первым спутником Анголы AngoSat-1 не состоится до конца 2016 года, а также и в следующем. Так ли это и почему?

— Задача, которая стоит перед предприятием, — изготовить ракету-носитель "Ангара-А5" и устранить все замечания на стартовом комплексе, которые были выявлены в ходе первого испытательного запуска. Работа эта ведется и в конце этого года будет завершена. Создание космического аппарата для Анголы также планируется закончить к концу 2016 года. Надо понимать, что это все-таки будет первый пуск тяжелой "Ангары" с полезной коммерческой нагрузкой — не забывайте, что первая "Ангара" выводила просто грузомакет. Сейчас требуется адаптация ракеты-носителя к спутнику. Поэтому пуск планируется в середине 2017 года.

— Сообщалось, что два или три спутника системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении (СПРН) будут запущены на "Ангаре А5" из Плесецка до конца 2016 года. Так ли это?

— Мне о таких планах ничего неизвестно.

— В какой мере Центр имени Хруничева займется новейшим проектом ракеты-носителя "Феникс" и будет ли участвовать в тендере на ее создание?

— В кооперации с кем-то обязательно будем участвовать. Сегодня ситуация такова, что отдельно взятому КБ поднимать такой сложный проект с нуля неэффективно, поэтому необходима консолидация усилий нескольких конструкторских школ, что в результате даст положительные результаты, как временные, так и финансовые. Мы готовы использовать наработанный на "Ангаре" опыт. Некоторые узлы, несомненно, перейдут с "Ангары" и на "Феникс".

— Из-за аварий, санкций и внешней конкуренции стоимость пусков "Протонов" пришлось снизить. Ниже какой цены совместное российско-американское предприятие ILS не планирует опускаться при заключении новых контрактов?

— Хороший вопрос. Не планируем опускаться ниже себестоимости. А если серьезно, то имеется определенный уровень рентабельности, который мы согласовали с ГК "Роскосмос". Утверждена новая политика продаж: она стала более гибкой и имеет дифференцированный подход к каждому заказчику. Если раньше все заказчики имели равные условия, то теперь некоторые из них имеют дополнительные льготы: для многих ключевых клиентов важна не столько цена, а приоритет в очередности пуска. В результате мы получили приток новых контрактов. Более того, мы готовим новое дополнительное предложение рынку, которое расширит сферу применения наших ракет, и в ближайшее время его представим.

— Новое предложение? Отсюда поподробнее, пожалуйста.

— Мы готовим модификации нашего "Протона — М" под дополнительные типы космических аппаратов. Для каждой модификации будет свое ценовое предложение. Надо понимать, что это не будет какой-то принципиально новый "Протон", но целый ряд характеристик существующей ракеты можно видоизменять под конкретные цели и под конкретных заказчиков.

— Какие конструктивные изменения внесены в рулевой двигатель 3-й ступени "Протона-М", чтобы избежать повышенных вибронагрузок и последующего разрушения, вызванных увеличением дисбаланса ротора турбонасосного агрегата?

— Все мероприятия на сегодняшний день реализованы. Был изменен узел крепления турбонасосного агрегата (ТНА), внесены изменения в конструкцию самого вала. Могу отметить, что на всех двигателях установлена дополнительная телеметрическая аппаратура, которая доказала эффективность проведенных доработок. Вибрация в этом узле снизилась в разы.

— Намерены ли вы шире внедрять цифровое проектирование новых изделий и каких именно? Нужно ли переводить в цифру чертежи уже существующих комплектующих для "Протонов"?

— Безусловно, нужно. У любого современного предприятия без цифрового проектирования нет будущего, это данность. Других вариантов в настоящее время просто нет, и для меня это очевидно. Мы активно занимаемся оцифровкой "Ангары". В прошлом году полностью оцифровали универсальные ракетные модули первой и второй ступени, в этом — закончим с третьей ступенью. Я думаю, что в 2017 году мы полностью переведем всю "Ангару" в цифру.

Вместе с тем в отношении "Протона — М" активного перевода чертежной документации в цифровые носители пока не ведется. Надо понимать, что те новые технологии, которые мы повсеместно внедряем при производстве "Ангары", изначально требуют создания цифровой модели. Но в отношении "Протона" такой спешки нет, так как технология его изготовления кардинально не меняется. Вместе с тем отдельные узлы и компоненты для носителя модернизируются, и вот они создаются уже в цифре.

— В каком году планируется постепенно начать сворачивать производство "Протонов" в связи с переходом на "Ангару"?

— Мы прогнозируем, что как минимум до 2025 года "Протон" будет востребован на коммерческом рынке. Но надо понимать, что по этой ракете есть ограничения и они не столько экологические. Стартовые установки на Байконуре, технический комплекс, стендовая база под этот носитель с каждым годом становятся все старше, их ресурс не безграничен, а обслуживание стоит все дороже. На каком-то этапе все это станет просто уже нерентабельным, независимо ни от чего. Государство четко обозначило область применения "Протонов". Все федеральные пуски будут в перспективе переходить на новый космодром "Восточный" и на "Плесецк". А "Протон" останется на "Байконуре" и будет использоваться для коммерческих запусков. Все сказанное логично подводит к тому, что "Протон" с рынка постепенно будет уходить, это неизбежно.

— Поговорим теперь о судьбе другой, не менее знаменитой, чем "Протон", ракете-носителе "Рокот". Сколько запусков "Рокота" еще планируется осуществить?

— Осталось осуществить шесть пусков "Рокота". Часть стартов будет по коммерческим программам, часть — в федеральных интересах. Продлевать эту замечательную программу у нас нет возможности: надо понимать, что матчасть стартового комплекса и производственных мощностей уже сильно изношена — ей более тридцати лет.

Вкладывать средства в дальнейшее обновление просто нецелесообразно, тем более что у нас появляется целое семейство ракет подобного класса — это "Ангара 1.2", которая позволяет выполнять те же задачи.

— Возможно ли обойтись без взаимодействия с украинскими специалистами по подготовке к запуску "Рокота" в нынешних условиях?

— Возможно. Часть подготовки к пуску мы осуществляем с их привлечением, часть — уже без них.

— Какие этапы в утвержденной программе финансового оздоровления Центра имени Хруничева уже завершены?

— Первый этап — это этап стабилизации, его завершение планируется в конце 2016 года. Основная задача — наполнить оборотными финансовыми средствами бюджет предприятия, чтобы обеспечить ритмичность работы производства. В 2014 году полное отсутствие денежных средств привело производство ракет "Протон" практически к полной остановке. Нечем было платить зарплату. Были долги. Сегодня, благодаря помощи правительства РФ и госкорпорации "Роскосмос", мы к настоящему времени закрыли практически все долги перед основными поставщиками. А в ближайшее время обеспечим даже авансирование работ. Сняли абсолютно все вопросы по заработной плате: в 2015 году она выросла почти на 20%. Благодаря внедрению новых систем мотивации труда, а также за счет широкого использования информационных технологий, работа на производстве и в КБ становится более привлекательной для молодежи. Так что задачи первого этапа, я считаю, выполняются в полном объеме.

— Глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров заявлял, что кроме ВЭБа, в финансовом оздоровлении Центра примут участие внебюджетные источники. Удалось ли их найти и какую сумму удалось привлечь?

— Да, внебюджетные источники нашлись. В частности, часть этих средств на реорганизацию производства удалось привлечь через госкорпорацию "Роскосмос". Это негосударственные деньги, они поступили от реализации коммерческих проектов "Роскосмоса".

— Получен кредит ВЭБа, в залоге — "золотые" московские земельные участки предприятия. Есть ли возможность сдавать в аренду освободившиеся после оптимизации здания на огромной территории Центра имени Хруничева?

— Вы правильно сказали, что наши земельные участки находятся в залоге у банка. Поэтому любые действия по сдаче их в аренду мы должны согласовывать. Но на сегодняшний день пока этот вопрос даже и не рассматривался. У нас не было никаких конкретных предложений, поэтому даже предмета обсуждения пока нет.

— Какими будут ваши следующие шаги в реализации программы финансового оздоровления?

— Следующим этапом с 2017 по 2020 годы станет реализация плана внутренних структурных реформ. В период с 2021 по 2025 годы планируется обеспечить прибыльность предприятия, а также рассчитаться со всеми нашими финансовыми обязательствами по кредитам."

РИА Новости Глава Центра Хруничева: паритет с Илоном Маском достижим | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Первый пуск новой китайской ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-7" c нового космодрома Вэньчан    Jun. 25th, 2016 at 11:25 PM

Ракеты "Чанчжэн-7" ("Великий поход-7"\CZ-7) должны будут постепенно заменить ракеты "Чанчжэн-2F" (CZ-2F) в качестве носителей для запусков грузовых кораблей и, вероятно, впоследствии пилотируемых к будущей орбитальной станции. Габаритами и строением ракета внешне похожа на предшественника - двуступенчатая с четырьмя стартовыми ускорителями, при этом на CZ-7 новые двигатели, которые используют в качестве топлива пару керосин - жидкий кислород, вместо гептила и азотного тетраоксида у CZ-2F. Новая ракета может вывести 13,5 тонн полезного груза на низкую околоземную орбиту или 5,5 тонн на солнечно-синхронную орбиту.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016...arch-7-rocket/

Это одновременно и первый запуск с нового китайского космодрома, что был построен на острове Хайнань, ракеты доставляются доставляются туда по морю из Тяньцзиня. Недавняя фотосессия с космодрома -http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1294570.html

Фото запуска от "Синьхуа"

 




Первый пуск новой китайской ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-7" c нового космодрома Вэньчан - Юрий Лямин




"Китайское национальное космическое управление и Управление ООН по вопросам космического пространства (UNOOSA) заключили соглашение, согласно которому Китай предоставит возможность странам-участницам ООН использовать свою будущую космическую станцию, пишет Space News.



Предполагаемая конфигурация будущей станции

Craigboy / Wikimedia Commons


Как сообщила на конференции ООН представитель китайских властей У Пин (Wu Ping), правительство страны поможет финансировать доставку грузов и проведение экспериментов другими странами. Также партнеры Китая по космической программе смогут отправлять на космическую станцию своих представителей и даже присоединять к ней свои модули.

«Это отличная возможность для дальнейшего развития космического потенциала развивающихся стран и улучшения понимания той пользы, которую космос может принести человечеству», — заявила по этому поводу директор UNOOSA Симонетта ди Пиппо (Simonetta Di Pippo), подписавшая соответствующие соглашения с директором китайского Управления по пилотируемым космическим полетам Ваном Цзяояо (Wang Zhaoyao). К настоящему моменту Китай заключил договоры о космической кооперации с Европейским космическим агентством и Роскосмосом.

Введение станции в эксплуатацию запланировано на 2022 год. Она будет вращаться вокруг Земли на высоте от 340 до 450 километров с наклонением 42–43 градуса к экватору (орбита МКС находится в этом же интервале высот с наклонением 51,6 градуса). На станции, рассчитанной на 10 лет работы, смогут постоянно находиться три члена экипажа; их ротацию планируется проводить каждые полгода.

В сентябре 2016 года ракета «Великий поход 5В» должна вывести на орбиту лабораторный модуль «Тянгун-2» для тестирования технологий, необходимых для создания космической станции. Месяцем позже с ним должен состыковаться пилотируемый аппарат «Шэньчжоу-11» с двумя космонавтами.

На первую половину 2017 года запланирован запуск грузового космического корабля для проведения экспериментов по дозаправке на орбите. В 2018 году в космос должен отправиться основной модуль будущей станции. Для отправки грузов на орбиту Китай построил на острове Хайнань свой четвертый космодром Вэньчан. Пилотируемые полеты стартуют с космодрома Цзюцюань во Внутренней Монголии.

Олег Лищук"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/06/22/nihao



" 25 июня 2016 г. в Пекине (Китайская Народная Республика) в рамках официального визита Президента Российской Федерации Владимира ПУТИНА в Китайскую Народную Республику подписано Соглашение между Правительством РФ и Правительством КНР о мерах по охране технологий в связи с сотрудничеством в области исследования и использования космического пространства в мирных целях и в создании и эксплуатации средств выведения и наземной космической инфраструктуры.

Со стороны России Соглашение подписал Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Игорь КОМАРОВ, со стороны КНР – руководитель Китайской национальной космической администрации (КНКА) СЮЙ Дачже.

Соглашение призвано обеспечить нормативно-правовую базу сотрудничества России и Китая в области ракетных двигателей и средств выведения.

Россия и Китай взаимодействуют в области исследования и использования космического пространства в мирных целях с 1992 года. В настоящее время обе страны планируют обеспечить условия для развития новых форм сотрудничества в области космической деятельности между организациями Российской Федерации и Китайской Народной Республики.

Сотрудничество в рамках настоящего Соглашения осуществляется без ущерба для выполнения сторонами обязательств по другим международным договорам, участниками которых являются Российская Федерация и Китайская Народная Республика."

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22350/



" 25 июня 2016 года на космодроме БАЙКОНУР стартовал заключительный этап подготовки основного и дублирующего экипажей транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС» к полёту на Международную космическую станцию.

В соответствии с графиком подготовки в монтажно-испытательном корпусе площадки 254 экипажи провели первую тренировку в корабле «Союз МС». Члены основного и дублирующего экипажей провели примерку скафандров «Сокол-КВ» и после теста их на герметичность заняли места в своём корабле. Экипажи проверили систему радиосвязи, лазерный дальномер, ознакомились с бортовой документацией, изучили программу полета и список запланированных к доставке на МКС грузов.

В состав основного экипажа корабля входят космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Анатолий ИВАНИШИН, астронавт ДжАКСА Такуя ОНИШИ и астронавт НАСА Кэтлин РУБИНС. Дублирующий экипаж: космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ, астронавт ЕКА Тома ПЕСКЕ и астронавт НАСА Пегги УИТСОН.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с пилотируемым кораблём «Союз МС» запланирован на 7 июля 2016 года в 04:36 мск с площадки №1 космодрома БАЙКОНУР."

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22351/

----------


## Avia M

Управление контроля авиационной, ракетно-космической и атомной промышленности Федеральной антимонопольной службы (ФАС) России в ходе плановой проверки ОАО "Ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" выявило признаки нарушения законодательства в сфере государственного оборонного заказа (ГОЗ), сообщает ТАСС.
"При проведении проверки инспекция антимонопольного органа выявила признаки нарушений, предусмотренных частью 3 статьи 8 Закона о государственном оборонном заказе (№ 275-ФЗ), выразившиеся в необоснованном завышении цен на продукцию (работы), поставляемые по государственным контрактам с Министерством обороны Российской Федерации, путем включения в себестоимость работ затрат, не связанных с их производством (реализацией)"... ФАС подозревает РКК "Энергия" в необоснованном завышении цены на продукцию по ГОЗ - AEX.RU



 Акционеры ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» в ходе годового общего собрания приняли решение выплатить дивиденды за 2015 год в размере 151,7 млн руб., или 135 рублей на акцию, сообщает RNS со ссылкой на РКК «Энергия»... РКК "Энергия" выплатит дивиденды за 2015 год в размере 151,7 млн рублей - AEX.RU

Такая вот арифметика.

----------


## OKA

> Управление контроля авиационной, ракетно-космической и атомной промышленности Федеральной антимонопольной службы (ФАС) России в ходе плановой проверки ОАО "Ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" выявило признаки нарушения законодательства в сфере государственного оборонного заказа (ГОЗ), сообщает ТАСС....- AEX.RU[/url]


Лучше б сразу линк на ТАССовскую статью, чем Ваш ресурс пиарить))

----------


## OKA

" Комиссия РОСКОСМОСА уточнила план запусков космических аппаратов (КА) в рамках Федеральной космической программы, Федеральных целевых программ, программ международного сотрудничества и коммерческих проектов в июле-сентябре 2016 года.

По программе Международной космической станции в июле-сентябре 2016 года предполагается осуществить 3 пуска с космодрома БАЙКОНУР:

    7 июля: ракета-носитель (РН) «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) «Союз МС»;
    17 июля: РН «Союз-У» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-03»;
    23 сентября: РН «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-02».

Также, 29 августа 2016 года с космодрома БАЙКОНУР планируется осуществить запуск автоматического космического аппарата Echostar-21 на ракете-носителе «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М»."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



" На космодроме БАЙКОНУР продолжается подготовка к пуску ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС». 30 июня 2016 в монтажно-испытательном корпусе площадки 254 космодрома (МИК КА) специалисты РКК «Энергия» провели авторский осмотр первого пилотируемого корабля новой модификации «Союз МС» и выполнили технологические операции по накатке головного обтекателя ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ».

В то же время в Испытательном учебно-тренировочном комплексе члены основного и дублирующего экипажей ТПК «Союз МС» пообщались с представителями средств массовой информации. А Такуя ОНИШИ и Кэтлин РУБИНС, для которых предстоящий космический полет станет первым, посадили именные деревья на Алее космонавтов.

Также космонавты и астронавты провели открытую тренировку на тренажере по ручному причаливанию пилотируемого корабля к Международной космической станции и практические занятия по подготовке к воздействию факторов космического полета.

Старт ТПК «Союз МС» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) запланирован на 7 июля 2016 года с площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

Транспортные корабли новой модификации «Прогресс МС» и «Союз МС» разработки и производства РКК «Энергия» созданы в результате глубокой модернизации кораблей «Прогресс М» и «Союз ТМА». ТПК серии «Союз МС» оснащены усовершенствованной системой управления движением и навигацией; улучшена система электропитания: увеличена площадь и мощность фотоэлементов – солнечные батареи будут вырабатывать больше энергии; используются новые: телевизионная система, система бортовых измерений, система связи и пеленгации. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"Система запоминания информации СЗИ-М, установленная на спускаемом аппарате транспортного пилотируемого корабля новой серии «Союз МС», запишет техническую информацию, физиологические параметры космонавтов и аудиоинформацию в ходе экспедиции к МКС, старт которой намечен на 7 июля.

Спасаемый накопитель системы СЗИ-М представляет собой небольшой прибор, спрятанный под креслом пилота корабля. Он может собирать, регистрировать и сохранять информацию, поступающую с датчико-преобразующей аппаратуры со скоростью до 256 Кбайт/с. Система разработана и изготовлена АО «Научно-производственное объединение измерительной техники» (НПО ИТ, входит в интегрированную структуру АО «Российские космические системы»).

Начальник отдела разработки бортовых и наземных информационных систем НПО ИТ Сергей ОВЧИННИКОВ: «СЗИ-М выполняет функции своеобразного контролера, фиксируя речевую информацию, все разговоры на борту. Это особенно важно в моменты внештатных ситуаций для разбора полета и работы над ошибками».

СЗИ-М состоит из двух блоков сбора информации и одного спасаемого накопителя УН-М в ударотеплозащищенном корпусе. Блоки сбора информации проводят программный опрос датчиков, размещенных на корабле, и передают собранные данные в защищенный спасаемый накопитель. Он позволяет сохранить не менее 4 Гбайт информации при ударе о землю со скоростью до 150 м/с и в течение 30 минут выдержать температуру до 700 °С.

Один из блоков УП-М – ведущий. Он принимает речевую информацию, регистрирует телеметрическую информацию от аналоговых (включая температурные) и дискретных датчиков, связывается с бортовой цифровой вычислительной машиной и передает информационные кадры в накопитель. Второй блок необходим для регистрации на ответственных участках (выведение, спуск, посадка) телеметрической информации, поступающей от датчиков. Переключение режимов сбора информации происходит по командам системы управления.

Важной особенностью СЗИ-М является возможность его многократного применения. После возвращения космонавтов на Землю и посадки корабля считанная информация обрабатывается. Систему СЗИ-М направляют в НПО ИТ для послеполетного технического обслуживания и подготовки к следующему полету. Каждая система может побывать в космосе до 10 раз, а количество циклов перезаписи СЗИ-М составляет не менее 100 тысяч.

Модернизированная СЗИ-М пришла на смену системе запоминания информации, которая устанавливалась на «Союзах» ранее."

Многоразовый «черный ящик» создан для нового российского пилотируемого космического корабля — Российские космические системы


Отличная новость :

"Специалисты ОАО «Ангстрем» по заказу ОАО «Российские космические системы» (Роскосмос) разработали два типа транзисторов, стойких к факторам космического пространства. Подобные изделия, стойкие к тяжелым заряженным частицам (ТЗЧ), выпускает всего одна компания в мире, однако их поставки в Россию в последнее время значительно ограничены.

2ПЕ206А9 Сложная ситуация в отечественной промышленности в 90-х годах привела к тому, что для создания космических аппаратов использовалось большое количество зарубежной электронной компонентной базы (ЭКБ), зачастую коммерческого уровня.
После ряда инцидентов, российскими властями было принято решение запретить отправлять в космос изделия, ЭКБ которых не является стойкой к воздействию ТЗЧ.
В 2012 году «Роскомос» поручил ОАО «Ангстрем» разработать первые в России серии транзисторов, которые позволяют создавать аппаратуру для работы в околоземном пространстве, а также в сложных условиях на земле.
В 2014 году появилось первое поколение российских транзисторов серии 2ПЕ203, 2ПЕ204 с напряжением от 30 до 100В стойких к воздействию ТЗЧ (тяжелых заряженных частиц) с энергией не менее 60 МэВ·см2/мг.
В 2016 году были проведены испытания опытных образцов уже 2-го поколения транзисторов стойких к воздействию ТЗЧ:
- 2ПЕ206А9 с сопротивлением не более 50 мОм и максимальным напряжением 140 В при воздействии ТЗЧ (тяжелых заряженных частиц) с энергией не менее 60 МэВ·см2/мг,
- 2ПЕ207А9 с сопротивлением не более 200 мОм и максимальным напряжением 200 В при воздействии ТЗЧ (тяжелых заряженных частиц) с энергией не менее 60 МэВ·см2/мг.
Транзисторы, кроме стойкости к ТЗЧ, имеют малый заряд затвора и низкое сопротивление сток-исток в открытом состоянии, что позволит увеличить КПД (коэффициент полезного действия) бортовых источников питания. Разработка позволит повысить качество обработки информации, передаваемой с различных спутников на землю. Завершение ОКР и включение транзисторов в перечень ЭКБ запланировано на ноябрь 2016г.
Татьяна Крицкая, руководитель направления разработки силовой электроники ОАО «Ангстрем»: «Эти транзисторы должны заменить иностранные аналоги. Таким образом мы получим независимость отечественной космической программы от зарубежных производителей. А в скором времени мы должны закончить разработку еще более совершенных изделий, стойких к ТЗЧ транзисторов 3-го и 4-го поколений, которые будут превосходить импортные и потеснят их на международном рынке».

Основными источниками радиации на околоземной орбите являются Солнце и звезды. Первое обеспечивает постоянный поток протонов и электронов, а звезды дополняют излучение ядрами тяжелых элементов. На Земле радиацию ограничивает магнитное поле планеты, собирающее пролетающие частицы в радиационные пояса (пояса Ван Аллена). Именно эти пояса являются самой серьезной проблемой для космических аппаратов, а потому время нахождения в них стараются минимизировать.
Использование в космической аппаратуре стандартных транзисторов и микросхем ограничено эффектом защелкивания, и в отдельных случаях возможно только на низких орбитах. На более высоких орбитах и в дальнем космосе нужны специальные радиационно-стойкие изделия, так как космические аппараты лишены защиты магнитного поля Земли."

http://www.angstrem.ru/angstrem-grou.../news_165.html



" 1 июля 2016 года в соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции (МКС) на транспортном грузовом корабле (ТГК) «Прогресс МС» успешно проведено тестирование усовершенствованной системы дистанционного ручного управления космических аппаратов – ТОРУ (телеоператорный режим управления).

Тестирование было необходимо для завершения программы летных испытаний ТГК «Прогресс МС».

В ходе запланированных испытаний грузовой корабль в 08:36 мск был отведен от стыковочного отсека «Пирс» (СО-1) МКС на дальность около 200 метров для всесторонней проверки работы ТОРУ. Управление грузовым кораблем взяли на себя находящиеся на борту МКС космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Алексей ОВЧИНИН и Олег СКРИПОЧКА.

Заключительным этапом тестирования стало возвращение корабля «Прогресс МС» в состав станции. Стыковка c модулем СО-1 «Пирс» МКС в режиме «ручного» управления произведена 1 июля 2016 года в 09:04 мск.

Система ТОРУ представляет собой систему дистанционного ручного управления движением космических аппаратов и управляется при помощи двух джойстиков и пульта с борта МКС. Одним джойстиком контролируется перемещение корабля, другим — его ориентация. Система также включает в себя телекамеру, установленную на стыкующемся корабле.

Корабли новой модификации «Прогресс МС» и «Союз МС» созданы в результате глубокой модернизации кораблей «Прогресс М» и «Союз ТМА». Бортовая командная радиотехническая система «Квант-В» заменена на единую командно-телеметрическую систему с дополнительным телеметрическим каналом. Новая командная радиолиния обеспечит прием сигналов через спутники-ретрансляторы «Луч-5», благодаря чему значительно увеличатся зоны радиовидимости кораблей - до 70 % от длительности витка. Корабли комплектуются современной бортовой радиотехнической системой сближения и стыковки «Курс-НА». По сравнению с более ранней версией «Курс-А» она обладает улучшенными массогабаритными характеристиками и позволяет исключить из состава оборудования корабля одну из трех радиоантенн. Вместо аналоговой телевизионной системы «Клёст» на кораблях используется цифровая телевизионная система, которая позволяет поддерживать связь между кораблем и станцией посредством межбортовой радиолинии. В состав бортовой аппаратуры кораблей модификаций «Союз МС» и «Прогресс МС» взамен снимаемого с производства оборудования также вошел новый цифровой блок управления резервным контуром разработки РКК «Энергия», модернизированный блок датчиков угловых скоростей БДУС-3А и светодиодная фара СФОК. Благодаря применению новых наземных и бортовых радиотехнических систем стало возможным использование современных протоколов передачи информации, в результате чего улучшилась стабильность работы системы управления корабля.

Большинство технических решений, заложенных в конструкцию кораблей «Союз МС» и «Прогресс МС», будут использованы при создании пилотируемого транспортного корабля нового поколения, который разрабатывается РКК «Энергия». "

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22378/

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :






"Сегодня на Байконуре выполнили общую сборку ракеты-носителя #СоюзФГ с пилотируемым кораблем #СоюзМС. Пуск 7 июля."



https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/749556494098653184

----------


## Avia M

> Акционеры ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» в ходе годового общего собрания приняли решение выплатить дивиденды за 2015 год в размере 151,7 млн руб., или 135 рублей на акцию, сообщает RNS со ссылкой на РКК «Энергия»... РКК "Энергия" выплатит дивиденды за 2015 год в размере 151,7 млн рублей - AEX.RU
> 
> Такая вот арифметика.


Разве возможна дружба между задолженностью и дивидендами?...

Объем чистого долга предприятий "Роскосмоса" по итогам 2015 года сократился до 62 млрд руб. с 86,8 млрд руб. на конец 2014 года. По итогам 2015 года предприятия концерна в консолидированной отчетности показали прибыль в 1,8 млрд руб., в то время как по 2014 году был убыток в 13,3 млрд руб. Об этом сообщил глава "Роскосмоса" Игорь Комаров, передает ТАСС.

----------


## OKA

"После выхода распоряжения правительства о возможности утилизации боевых ракет путем их конвертации в космические носители компания «Космотрас» намерена продолжить пусковую кампанию ракет «Днепр», которые являются модификацией межконтинентальных баллистических ракет «Воевода» (по классификации NATO — SS-18 Satan). За то время, пока сохранялся мораторий на пуски ракет «Днепр» (последний старт состоялся 26 марта 2015 года), процесс их подготовки и обслуживания был перестроен таким образом, чтобы обходиться без украинских специалистов. Одновременно ракете решено сменить имя — теперь она будет называться «Байкал».

Ракеты РС-20Б (Р-36М УТТХ, по договору СНВ-1 — РС-20Б) серийно выпускались днепропетровским «Южмашем» с 1979 по 1984 год. С 1999 года их конверсионный вариант под названием «Днепр» используется как ракета-носитель легкого класса. Запуски осуществляются из шахты 13-й ракетной дивизии в Оренбургской области.

До обострения отношений с Украиной представители украинских компаний — «Южмаша» и «Хартрона» (где делали систему управления для ракеты) — приезжали для обеспечения пусковой кампании. Затем руководство Минобороны решило, что визиты украинских специалистов в российские военные части нежелательны, и пусковая программа была заморожена.

Как рассказал «Известиям» Александр Серкин, генеральный директор компании «Космотрас», которая осуществляла пуски «Днепров», за последние полтора года удалось оптимизировать процесс комплектации и подготовки пусков ракет таким образом, чтобы исключить участие украинских специалистов и комплектующих.

— Расчет полетного задания для системы управления ракеты мы планируем передать в НПО машиностроения, — сообщил Александр Серкин. — Обслуживание и подготовку ракеты будут выполнять специалисты Ракетного центра имени Макеева. Так как программа, по сути, предстает в новом свете, мы решили предложить ей новое имя — «Байкал». Мы видим, что носитель такого класса востребован рынком — у нас портфель заказов на пять пусков, и большой интерес у потенциальных заказчиков. Хотя из-за моратория некоторые клиенты от наших услуг отказываются. Например, SkyBox передал заказы индусам, европейцам и американцам — теперь их спутники будут выводиться на носителях из этих стран.

Бывший «Днепр» востребован заказчиками на фоне тенденции к уменьшению размера и веса космических аппаратов. Например, в ноябре 2013 года «Днепр» вывел на орбиту за один пуск 32 спутника, большая часть которых была размером с игрушку — обычные ракеты такие аппараты не берут.

Сейчас у России осталось 11 ракет РС-20Б — гарантийный срок позволит их использовать до 2020 года. После этого в качестве космических ракет можно будет использовать более позднюю модификацию «Сатаны» — ракеты РС-20В, которые выпускались до 1992 года. Как ранее сообщали представители Минобороны, в российских войсках осталось более 50 ракет РС-20В. С 2018 года их начнут заменять на новейший ракетный комплекс «Сармат», соответственно, снимаемые с боевого дежурства ракеты нужно будет утилизировать и использовать для запуска спутников.

По мнению Андрея Ионина, члена-корреспондента Российской академии космонавтики имени Циолковского, отсутствие украинских специалистов на пуске может создать проблемы для страхования спутников, которые будут выводиться такой ракетой.

— Если ракета стоит на боевом дежурстве, то ее по определению запускать можно и безо всякого участия представителей изготовителя, — говорит Ионин. — Если заказчики будут согласны с новой схемой подготовки, то проблем никаких. Но вот со стороны страховых компаний будут вопросы, потому что если не дай бог что-то случится, то без участия изготовителей установить причины нештатной ситуации будет сложно."

Космические пуски «Воеводы» проведут без украинцев - Известия



"«Роскосмос» готов приступить к созданию летного образца возвращаемой первой ступени ракеты-носителя. Для этого в Центре имени Хруничева собрана команда специалистов, разрабатывавших систему «Энергия-Буран».  

— Приказом гендиректора Центра имени Хруничева на предприятии восстановлен департамент по многоразовым средствам выведения, — рассказал «Известиям» Александр Медведев, генеральный конструктор «Роскосмоса» по космическим ракетным комплексам. — Это произошло буквально месяц назад. Работать туда мы пригласили людей, которые создавали в свое время «Буран». Департамент возглавил Павел Анатольевич Лехов, один из проектантов системы «Энергия-Буран». 

Российских инженеров не вдохновил опыт Илона Маска, основателя SpaceX, который сажает первые ступени ракеты Falcon 9 на баржу в Атлантическом океане — «Хруничев» проектирует «крылатую» первую ступень, которая сможет возвращаться на космодром как самолет и садиться на взлетно-посадочную полосу.

Убежден, что для российских условий возвращаемая первая ступень с выходящими крыльями — это оптимальный вариант, — отметил Александр Медведев. — Схема, по которой сажает первую ступень SpaceX, нам не подходит, поскольку с наших космодромов ракеты летят не над морем и у нас нет возможности подогнать в нужное место баржу. Даже если бы такая возможность была, не факт, что это оптимальный путь: в море почти всегда мешает боковой ветер и качка.

Идею первой ступени с крыльями в «Хруничеве» прорабатывают давно — макеты ракет-самолетов в разных модификациях предприятие не раз показывало на выставках в России и за границей.

— Тему возвращаемой первой ступени мы в Центре Хруничева ведем уже порядка 20 лет, — пояснил Александр Медведев. — В 2001 году я впервые представлял прототип возвращаемой ступени — систему «Байкал» — на авиакосмическом салоне в Ле-Бурже. Долгие годы мы чертили проекты, строили макеты, делали их продувки в ЦАГИ (Центральный аэрогидродинамический институт имени Жуковского. — «Известия») и получали положительные результаты. Пришла пора от проектов на бумаге переходить к реальным вещам. Я говорю о создании летного демонстратора. И с этим согласен Игорь Комаров, гендиректор «Роскосмоса». Конкретные предложения мы уже подготовили, о них пока подробно рассказывать рановато.

Первая ступень ракеты — самая дорогая в производстве: на ней стоят маршевые двигатели, определяющие возможности ракеты. Стоимость двигателей, установленных на первой ступени, составляет от $10 млн до $70 млн в зависимости от конкретного изделия.

— Заниматься проектированием и экспериментами с возвращаемой первой ступенью, безусловно, нужно, — говорит член-корреспондент Российской академии космонавтики имени Циолковского Андрей Ионин. — А вот стоит ли такое изделие пускать в серию — это вопрос дискуссионный, здесь многое зависит от частоты пусков. Многоразовую первую ступень имеет смысл использовать при необходимости осуществлять десятки стартов в год. Например, если разрабатывать направление массового космического туризма, тогда, конечно, нужен многоразовый носитель. Нужно тщательно смотреть, насколько затраты на создание и эксплуатацию многоразовой ступени будут экономически оправданными, как многократное применение одних и тех же двигателей скажется на их надежности. Ведь когда ты делаешь возвращаемую ступень, то эффективность носителя в части массы выводимой полезной нагрузки снижается минимум на 20% — нужно предусмотреть крыло, отдельную систему управления и т.д. "

«Роскосмос» готовится к созданию многоразовой ракеты - Известия



"4 июля 2016 года ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с первым транспортным пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) новой серии «Союз МС» установлена на «Гагаринский старт» (площадка № 1) космодрома БАЙКОНУР. После сведения ферм обслуживания стартовые расчеты предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли России приступили к работам по тестированию системы автоматического спасения экипажа и массива цифровой информации, переданной на борт ТПК (по программе нулевого стартового дня).

5 июля стартовые расчеты проведут подготовительные работы ракеты космического назначения «Союз-ФГ» к пуску по программе первого стартового дня. А 6 июля состоится заседание государственной комиссии, которая должна утвердить состав основного экипажа 48/49-й экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС). После заседания Госкомиссии космонавты и астронавты ответят на вопросы журналистов на предстартовой пресс-конференции.

Пуск запланирован в 04:36 мск 7 июля. В составе основного экипажа МКС-48/49 космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Анатолий Иванишин, астронавт ДжАКСА Такуя ОНИШИ, астронавт НАСА Кэтлин РУБИНС. Дублирующий экипаж - космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ, астронавт ЕКА Тома ПЕСКЕ, астронавт НАСА Пегги УИТСОН. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |





> Разве возможна дружба между задолженностью и дивидендами?...
> 
> Объем чистого долга предприятий "Роскосмоса" по итогам 2015 года сократился до 62 млрд руб. с 86,8 млрд руб. на конец 2014 года. По итогам 2015 года предприятия концерна в консолидированной отчетности показали прибыль в 1,8 млрд руб., в то время как по 2014 году был убыток в 13,3 млрд руб. Об этом сообщил глава "Роскосмоса" Игорь Комаров, передает ТАСС.




Там вообще что-то хитрО понакручено)) Карманы гос. и частные иногда рядом оказываются))


"...— Ситуация с «Морским стартом» вышла на финишную прямую в плане судебных разбирательств. Можно говорить, что Boeing суд выиграл. Соответственно, вскоре может стать вопрос о выплатах компенсаций, который этот суд определил. Речь идет о гигантской сумме, порядка $500 млн включая пени и судебные издержки. Если Boeing потребует выплатить эту сумму у РКК «Энергия» как акционера «Морского старта», то как вы будете действовать?

— У РКК «Энергия» нет таких денег. И если будут предъявлены жесткие требования по уплате, думаю, что может быть предъявлен встречный иск. Но мы рассматриваем как основной вариант урегулирование этого вопроса исходя из дисконтирования долга и возможности развития бизнеса. Я думаю, что для обеих сторон выгоднее не воевать, а договариваться и развивать совместные проекты.

— Встречные иски по данному делу уже выдвигались, причем как в России, так и в США. И там, и там суды их отклонили. Поэтому я и спрашиваю: в том случае, если платить всё-таки придется, — платить будет кто?

— Я так вопрос не рассматриваю, потому что наша задача не допустить этой ситуации. Безусловно, «Морской старт» уже сказался на финансовом состоянии РКК «Энергия». По предварительным подсчетам, дефицит оборотного капитала при условии списания «плохих» долгов «Энергии» и ее дочек составит 20 млрд рублей. И основная причина такого состояния компании — именно «Морской старт»..."


Познавательное интервью : http://izvestia.ru/news/620394

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"7 июля 2016 года в 4:36 мск с «Гагаринского старта» космодрома БАЙКОНУР успешно стартовала ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с первым транспортным пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) новой серии «Союз МС». На борту ТПК «Союз МС» члены длительной экспедиции МКС-48/49 космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Анатолий ИВАНИШИН, астронавт ДжАКСА Такуя ОНИШИ и астронавт НАСА Кэтлин РУБИНС.

Через 9 минут с момента старта ТПК «Союз МС» отделился от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя, и специалисты Главной оперативной группы управления российским сегментом МКС в Центре управления полетами (ЦУП) приступили к управлению его полётом. Программой полета космического корабля новой серии предусмотрена двухсуточная схема сближения ТПК с МКС. Стыковка корабля со станцией запланирована на 9 июля 2016 года в 7:12 мск.

Во время предстартовой пресс-конференции, командир корабля, космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Анатолий ИВАНИШИН пояснил, что первый полёт «Союза МС» - испытательный, поэтому выбрана классическая двухсуточная 34-витковая схема сближения с МКС, которая более надежна и подходит для отработки систем корабля.

Сближение корабля «Союз МС» со станцией и причаливание к исследовательскому модулю «Рассвет» (МИМ1) планируется проводить в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов по управлению полетом в ЦУП и российских членов экипажа МКС Алексея ОВЧИНИНА и Олега СКРИПОЧКИ.

Транспортные пилотируемые корабли «Союз МС» оснащены усовершенствованной системой управления движением и навигацией, а также модернизированной системой стыковки и внутреннего перехода. Усовершенствовали инженеры и систему электропитания: увеличена площадь и мощность фотоэлементов - солнечные батареи будут вырабатывать больше энергии. Также в составе космического корабля используются новые телевизионная система, система бортовых измерений, средства приземления, система обеспечения теплового режима, система связи и пеленгации."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |





"Продолжаются летные испытания малого космического аппарата (МКА) «Аист-2Д», запущенного 28 апреля 2016 года с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.

В ходе летных испытаний оптико-электронной аппаратуры «Аврора», установленной на МКА «Аист-2Д», отснято около 600000 кв.км поверхности Земли. Подтвержденное разрешение изображений в панхроматическом диапазоне составляет 1,9 – 2,1 м, в мультиспектральном диапазоне - 4,4 м. Высокое качество получаемых материалов съёмки говорит о правильности принятых конструкторских и технических решений.

Также проводились тестовые включения инфракрасной аппаратуры. По результатам включения получены первые снимки, подтвердившие работоспособность аппаратуры. Специалистами филиала АО «РКЦ «Прогресс» - НПП «ОПТЭКС» проводится анализ полученных результатов с выдачей рекомендаций по настройке аппаратуры.

В соответствии с программой лётных испытаний МКА «Аист-2Д» с 4 июня 2016 года проводится работа с радиолокационным комплексом разработки Поволжского государственного университета телекоммуникаций и информатики (ПГУТИ). В настоящее время специалистами ПГУТИ совместно со специалистами АО «РКЦ «Прогресс» проводятся работы по настройке данной аппаратуры.

Проведено включение пяти типов научной аппаратуры разработки Самарского университета, установленной на борту малого космического аппарата. Результаты полученной телеметрической информации показывают штатное функционирование научной аппаратуры. Полученные данные научных экспериментов передаются разработчикам аппаратуры в Самарский университет для последующей оценки и планирования дальнейшей работы.

МКА «Аист-2Д» разработан РКЦ «Прогресс» совместно с Самарским национальным исследовательским университетом (Самарский университет)."



http://www.roscosmos.ru/22414/



"БЛАГОВЕЩЕНСК, 7 июл — РИА Новости. Рабочие двух филиалов "Дальспецстроя", занятые на строительстве космодрома Восточный в Амурской области, планируют забастовку из-за невыплаты зарплат, письмо от родственников строителей поступило в редакцию местного информационного агентства.

Речь идет о сотрудниках двух филиалов "Дальспецстроя" — УМС №726 и СУ-719.

"Возмущению нет предела! На космодроме Восточный УМС-726 не выплачивают зарплату с апреля. На прошлой неделе поступили минимальные выплаты за апрель", — говорится в письме родственников строителей, размещенном в СМИ.

Уточняется, что бастовать рабочие намерены с 8 июля, о чем письменно уведомили руководство.

В пресс-службе "Дальспецстроя" РИА Новости сообщили, что "компания в настоящий момент находится в сложном финансовом положении, которое обусловлено в том числе и неритмичным финансированием работ по строительству космодрома Восточный в некоторые периоды".

"С начала 2016 года все работники получили полагающуюся заработную плату, хоть и с небольшими задержками… Заработная плата за май 2016 года погашена частично, выдан аванс, в ближайшее время будет произведен полный расчет всех сотрудников предприятия", — пояснили РИА Новости в пресс-службе.

Также в компании уточнили, что частичная невыплата заработной платы сотрудникам УМС №726 за апрель "связана с техническими причинами". "В настоящее время все необходимые документы находятся в казначействе, выплаты произойдут в ближайшие дни",- сказали РИА Новости в пресс-службе компании."

http://ria.ru/society/20160707/1460821492.html


'Роструд информацию подтвердил. Дал жёсткие указания Спецстрою оперативно проблему решить и наказать виновных"

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/7...681920?lang=ru

Там поди привыкли уже)) К невыплатам и указаниям))

----------


## Avia M

Подъём или рыскание?  :Smile: 

Глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров и гендиректор РКК "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев примут участие в авиасалоне в британском Фарнборо, предприятия ракетно-космической отрасли на выставке представлены не будут. Об этом сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе Роскосмоса.
"Официальную делегацию участников от Роскосмоса на авиасалоне в Фарнборо представят Игорь Комаров и Владимир Солнцев", - сказали в пресс-службе.
Ранее глава Минпромторга РФ Денис Мантуров заявил, что участие российской делегации в авиасалоне будет "дежурным", а он сам не собирается посещать мероприятие.
В конце мая в Роскосмосе сообщили, что госкорпорация не будет представлять свою экспозицию в Фарнборо, однако отправит в Великобританию делегацию.

----------


## OKA

" Экипаж транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС»: Анатолий ИВАНИШИН (РОСКОСМОС), Такуя ОНИШИ (ДжАКСА) и Кэтлин РУБИНС (НАСА) через два часа после стыковки перешел на борт Международной космической станции (МКС).

На борту МКС коллег, прилетевших с Земли, встретили Алексей ОВЧИНИН (Россия), Олег СКРИПОЧКА (Россия) и Джефри УИЛЛЬЯМС (США). После встречи объединенный экипаж миссии МКС-48 провел видеоконференцию с Землей.

Во время пребывания на МКС в программе экипажа – научно-прикладные исследования и эксперименты, поддержка работоспособности станции и дооснащение ее оборудованием, которое доставят грузовые корабли."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Видео : https://www.youtube.com/user/tvroscosmos/videos



https://twitter.com/roscosmos


"МОСКВА, 8 июля. /ТАСС/. Россия не планирует уходить с Байконура, заявил вице-премьер правительства РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.

 "Целью нашей совместной работы вижу сохранение и расширение потенциала работы космодрома "Байконур",  обеспечение жителей города Байконур в независимости от национальности и гражданства достойными и комфортными условиями для работы и проживания, - отметил Рогозин. - "Байконур" должен жить, у него большое будущее, это большое совместное дело наших двух стран. Вне зависимости от того, что Россия строит и уже практически построила космодром Восточный в Амурской области, "Байконур" для нас остается крайне важным делом".

Рогозин подчеркнул, что в ходе заседания межправкомиссии в узком формате сопредседатели приняли решение о скорейшем вводе в опытную эксплуатацию медицинского блока, построенного за счет средств казахстанского бюджета. "Я считаю, что мы во всех наших решениях должны руководствоваться не какими-то узковедомственными амбициями, а главным, что нас в нашем вопросе объединяет: космодром должен жить".

Российский вице-премьер особо отметил, что специально подчеркивает намерение России оставаться на "Байконуре". "Мы заинтересованы в том, чтобы город развивался, чтобы он совершенствовался, ремонтировался и дальше строился, и чтобы туда приезжали специалисты и Казахстана, и России, обеспечивая современную инфраструктуру космодрома "Байконур", - сказал Рогозин, сделав акцент на том, что в этом заключается общий интерес. Российский вице-премьер призвал людей не поддаваться на всякого рода спекуляции, говорящих о том, что Россия уходит с "Байконура". "Россия не уходит с "Байконура", это большое общее дело, это подтверждено нашими президентами. Мы сегодня это еще раз обсуждали и подтвердили", - заключил он

Проект "Байтерек"

По словам вице-премьера правительства, понимание путей реализации проекта "Байтерек" достигнуто.

"Достигнуто понимание о порядке дальнейшей реализации принципиального для обеих сторон совместного проекта "Байтерек", - сообщил Рогозин на заседании российско-казахстанской межправкомиссии в широком составе. - Российская сторона подготовила и передала казахстанской стороне несколько возможных сценариев облика и места возможного размещения составных частей, а также стоимостных показателей ракетно-космического комплекса "Байтерек".

По его словам, специалисты двух стран договорились, что окончательное решение будет принято в сентябре этого года.

Рогозин добавил, что в ходе IV заседания комиссии планируется к подписанию план совместных действий по реализации проекта "Байтерек". Говоря о поддержке этого проекта, вице-премьер отметил, что российская сторона выполнила свои обязательства, связанные с подготовкой и допуском  специалистов  СП " Байтерек" для самостоятельной работы в составе совместных расчетов подготовки составных частей к запуску ракеты "Протон-М".

По словам вице-премьера, казахские специалисты скоро вполне смогут работать при пусках этого вида ракетно-носителей. "Они проходят обучение, в ближайшее время будут принимать непосредственное участие в работах наземной инфраструктуры космического комплекса "Протон-М", - сказал российский вице-премьер. - Мы не исключаем, что при положительном опыте, а мы уверены, что так оно и будет, казахстанские специалисты могут быть задействованы в составе совместных расчетов и на других ракетных комплексах "Байконура".

"Достигнуто взаимопонимание о статусе и содержании этого документа, стоит задача подготовить проект концепции к подписанию до конца этого года", - сообщил Рогозин.

По словам вице-премьера, в целях сохранения, развития и эффективного использования комплекса "Байконур" заинтересованные органы России и Казахстана активно работают над проектом долгосрочной концепции развития и сотрудничества на "Байконуре".

Рогозин рассказал, что в этих целях созданы совместные рабочие группы, согласовавшие план действий. "Мы договорились, что еще дополнительно подумаем, какие интересные, перспективные проекты, связанные с развитием "Байконура" с возможным привлечением стран, обладающих космическими амбициями, но не имеющих пока компетенции в этой области, можно было бы согласовать", - уточнил Рогозин.

Туристический кластер

По словам Рогозина, в ближайшее время будет представлен к подписанию проект совместной программы развития туристического кластера на "Байконуре".

"Подготовлен и в ближайшее время будет представлен к подписанию проект совместной программы по развитию инфраструктуры туризма", - сообщил Рогозин. Вице-премьер отметил, что на "Байконуре" есть масса мест, связанных с созданием космодрома мирового значения, места, где готовились к полету первые российские космонавты, в том числе Юрий Гагарин, где работал Сергей Королев, где создавался первый старт для легендарной ракеты "Союз".

"Все эти места, безусловно, необходимо показывать тем, кто интересуется космонавтикой, тем, кто может принадлежать к молодому поколению, связавшему свое будущее с космонавтикой", - отметил вице-премьер. По его словам российская сторона нашла возможность сократить сроки рассмотрения туристических заявок на посещение объектов космодрома до десяти суток.

Стороны сошлись во мнении, что вопрос развития туризма тесно связан с обеспечением безопасности обслуживающего персонала и значительным сокращением материальных и финансовых средств на эксплуатацию объектов. Тем не менее, экспертам удалось найти точки соприкосновения. Рогозин сообщил, что стороны договорились в ближайшее время провести большую встречу силовиков, которые обсудят вопросы безопасности."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Рогозин: Россия не планирует уходить с Байконура

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 10 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Строители космодрома "Восточный" (Амурская область) активизировали работы по возведению зданий и сооружений комплекса хранения компонентов ракетного топлива, сообщает пресс-служба Спецстройтехнологий при Спецстрое России.

В воскресенье временно исполняющий обязанности первого заместителя директора Спецстроя России - начальник оперативного штаба по строительству Восточного Александр Мордовец оценил ход строительства объекта с учетом согласованных с заказчиком графиков сдачи объектов.

Принято решение более активно привлекать к строительству комплекса хранения, подготовки и отпуска экологически чистых компонентов ракетного топлива (КРТ) студенческие строительные отряды. На объекте уже задействовано около 500 человек и 50 единиц техники.

"Здесь возведут комплекс физико-химической лаборатории, средств транспортирования компонентов ракетного топлива, общеплощадочные объекты энергообеспечения и пожарное депо. Также будет обустроена комплексная система безопасности, внутриплощадочные объекты водоотведения и вся необходимая инженерная инфраструктура", - говорится в сообщении.

КРТ - масштабный комплекс зданий и сооружений на площади более 40 гектаров, расположенный приблизительно в 10 км от технического комплекса космодрома Восточный. Строительство комплекса обеспечит возможность хранения до 39 тонн окислителей в транспортно-заправочных контейнерах вместимостью от 100 до 2 тыс. литров и до 84 тонн пероксида водорода.

В настоящее время на космодроме Восточный идет достройка объектов, не участвовавших в первом запуске ракеты-носителя, а также строительство города Циолковский."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/517750

Cтуденты дешевше)) Оперативно  :Biggrin:  https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/7...681920?lang=ru





 

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

Продолжение к п. 317.

 Арбитражный суд Московского округа в понедельник подтвердил решение судов нижестоящих инстанций о взыскании с ОАО "Ракетно-космическая корпорация (РКК) "Энергия" имени Королева" в пользу госкорпорации "Роскосмос" 148 млн рублей неустойки.  Об этом пишет RNS.

Как отмечается в материалах дела, суд отклонил жалобу РКК "Энергия".

В материалах дела говорится, что Десятый арбитражный апелляционный суд 18 апреля оставил в силе решение Арбитражного суда Московской области, который 31 января удовлетворил иск госкорпорации "Роскосмос" о взыскании с "РКК "Энергия" 148 млн рублей неустойки

Как установлено судом, Роскосмос (заказчик) и "РКК "Энергия" (исполнитель) 17 ноября 2007 года заключили госконтракт на выполнение работ для государственных нужд.

РКК "Энергия" в соответствии с документом обязалась выполнить, а заказчик принять и оплатить работу по созданию и эксплуатации российского сегмента международной космической станции в части изготовления пилотируемых и транспортных грузовых космических кораблей, подготовки и проведении пусков.

Срок выполнения работ - 31 мая 2013 года, стоимость - 976,6 млн рублей.

В установленный срок "Энергия" работы не выполнила. В связи с этим Роскосмос начислил и отправил РКК "Энергия" требование об уплате неустойки.

Поскольку требование было оставлено без удовлетворения, был подан иск в суд.

P.S. Почти сумма дивидендов.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно пра карапплики))  : 




    

"...Небольшое объявление: С 14 по 17 июля в московском музее космонавтики будет проходить фестиваль "Море ясности". Там будут космонавты, представители отрасли и популяризаторы (в том числе и я). Для иногородних обещали трансляцию по интернету. Приходите."

Мотивирующая история «Союза» - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

----------


## OKA

"Космическая обсерватория DSCOVR во второй раз смогла получить фотографии Луны, проходящей перед освещенной частью Земли. Изображения размещены на сайте космического агентства NASA.

http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/fi...on5jul2016.gif

Фотоснимки были сделаны установленной на космическом аппарате четырехмегапиксельной камерой Earth Polychromatic Imaging Camera (EPIC) 16 июля в период с 7:50 по 11:18 утра. На них видно, как Луна проходит над Тихим и Индийским океаном (Северный полюс находится в верхней части изображения). Все снимки были сделаны с расстояния 1,5 миллиона километров от Земли с интервалом в 30 секунд, после чего DSCOVR передала их на Землю, а специалисты NASA превратили их в видео.




«Естественного» цвета небесных тел на фотографиях удалось достигнуть благодаря комбинации нескольких монохромных экспозиций, сделанных камерой в быстрой последовательности. EPIC снимает серию из 10 изображений с использованием узкополосных фильтров — от ультрафиолетовых до инфракрасных — после чего ученые соединяют полученные снимки и получают конечное цветное изображение.

Космическая обсерватория DSCOVR была запущена на первую точку Лагранжа системы Солнце — Земля в феврале 2015 года. Она вращается по сложной переменной эллиптико-круговой орбите, известной как орбита Лиссажу, которая пересекает орбиту Луны приблизительно четыре раза в год. Однако спутник Земли проходит между нашей планетой и космическим аппаратом всего один-два раза в год.

Кристина Уласович"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/07/12/camera-nasa-bombs

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 

Теория и практика поля: Кансат в России 2016 - Открытый космос Зеленого кота



"На Солнце заметили большую корональную дыру. Звучит довольно тревожно, но, как уверяют астрономы, ничего опасного в этом явлении нет. "Дыру в Солнце", которая выглядит как крупное черное пятно, заметили 11 июля специалисты NASA.

Астрономы отмечают, что подобное явление время от времени наблюдается, и ничего необычного в нем нет. Эксперт Том Юлсман рассказал: "Корональная дыра – это место, где магнитное поле Солнца прорывается в межпланетное пространство, позволяя веществу, из которого состоит солнечная корона, вырваться наружу. В результате, в этих областях оказывается меньше раскаленной плазмы, и они выглядят более темными".

Юлсман загрузил на YouTube анимационный ролик, на котором дыра на Солнце демонстрируется в динамике.

Эксперты NASA отмечают, что дыры могут оставаться на Солнце на несколько недель, а то и месяцев. Они могут занимать до четверти всей поверхности светила. Как пишет Huffington Post, никакой угрозы для землян это явление не представляет, хотя и может вызвать некоторые неполадки в работе спутников и систем радиосвязи."




Вести.Ru: На Солнце обнаружили крупную черную дыру. Видео


http://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/



"14 июля 2016 г. в 21:43 мск на сумеречном небе произойдет редкое событие, соединение Луны и Марса. Блеск Красной планеты составит -1 звездной величины, то есть таким же как у самых ярких звезд небесной сферы Северного полушария, что позволит увидеть данное астрономическое явление невооруженным глазом, несмотря на достаточно светлое небо.

Наблюдать соединение Луны и Марса можно на Европейской территории России в юго-западной части неба невысоко над горизонтом в созвездии Весов. Спутник Земли пройдет в 7 градусах севернее положения планеты на небе.

Соединением в астрономии называется такая конфигурация небесных тел, при которых их эклиптические долготы равны или, другими словами, в одной из проекций Луна и Марс будут находиться на одной прямой. Во время соединения двух тел мы видим их относительно близко друг к другу на небосводе. Однако момент соединения не обязательно совпадает с моментом максимального сближения и не является аналогом покрытия."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

" Космический радар с синтезированной апертурой «Касатка-Р» позволит в любую погоду с орбиты рассмотреть на поверхности Земли объекты размером с футбольный мяч. Высокодетальный радиолокационный комплекс (ВРЛК) нового поколения разработан АО «НИИ ТП» (входит в интегрированную структуру АО «Российские космические системы»), специалисты которого планируют к концу 2017 года завершить изготовление первого образца изделия.

ВРЛК «Касатка-Р» создается для включения в состав целевой аппаратуры наблюдения разрабатываемого АО «РКЦ «Прогресс» (Самара) космического комплекса «Обзор-Р». Его запуск намечен на 2019 год для формирования новой российской спутниковой группировки радиолокационного дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ). Этот космический радар создается на базе широкополосной поляриметрической цифровой активной фазированной решетки (АФАР). В бортовой аппаратуре применены оригинальные методы многоканальной радиолокационной съемки Земли с применением суперсовременных технологий «цифрового формирования лучей» (Digital Beam Forming – DBF).

Применение космических аппаратов «Обзор-Р» с радаром «Касатка-Р» расширит современные возможности по наблюдению за поверхностью планеты. Возможности радиолокатора позволяют круглосуточно и независимо от погодных условий вести радиолокационную съемку поверхности планеты в X-диапазоне в интересах МЧС, Минсельхоза, Росреестра, других министерств и ведомств, а также регионов России.

Главный конструктор радиоэлектронных систем для ДЗЗ АО «НИИ ТП» Виктор РИМАН: «Подобных радиолокаторов на орбите пока нет, хотя работы в этом направлении активно ведутся в Европе, Канаде, Японии, Южной Корее и США. Применение технологии цифрового формирования лучей позволяет получать кадры радиолокационных изображений земной поверхности больших размеров с высоким пространственным разрешением до 0,3-1,0 м. При этом кардинально улучшаются адаптационные свойства радара за счет большей гибкости управления параметрами радиолокационной съемки. Это придаст новые качества «космическому зрению» России».

В НИИ ТП уже завершили макетирование ключевых устройств ВРЛК «Касатка-Р» и приступили к их изготовлению. Одновременно создается и отрабатывается программно-математическое обеспечение радара. Завершение этих работ намечено на конец 2016 года. К этому времени НИИ ТП планирует изготовить все устройства из состава АФАР и начать сборку и полномасштабную экспериментальную отработку бортовой аппаратуры радиолокатора «Касатка-Р». Для решения этой задачи в безэховой камере предприятия уже построен новый автоматизированный комплексный стенд. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


" 14 июля 2016 года в монтажно-испытательном корпусе (пл.31) космодрома БАЙКОНУР специалисты АО РКЦ «Прогресс» выполнили общую сборку ракеты-носителя «Союз-У» с транспортным грузовым кораблем (ТГК) новой модификации «Прогресс МС-03».

Также 14 июля состоялось заседание технического руководства и Государственной комиссии по проведению летных испытаний пилотируемых космических комплексов, на котором было принято решение о готовности ракеты космического назначения (РКН) «Союз-У» к вывозу на стартовый комплекс площадки №31.

Вывоз РКН из монтажно-испытательного корпуса и её установка в вертикальное положение на стартовом комплексе площадки №31 космодрома БАЙКОНУР запланированы на раннее утро 15 июля, операции по вывозу РКН планируется начать в 04:30 мск.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-У» с ТГК «Прогресс МС-03» запланирован в 00:41 мск 17 июля 2016 года. Прямая трансляция пуска начнется 16 июля в 22:40 мск на сайте РОСКОСМОСА (www.roscosmos.ru/317)."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

" С 15 июля 2016 года начинается ночной период видимости Международной космической станции над территорией нашей страны. До 22 июля МКС можно будет заметить невооруженным глазом после полуночи в виде яркой быстро двигающейся звезды.

Увидеть МКС в небе мечтают многие, вместе с тем это не так сложно сделать. Важно знать, куда и когда смотреть. Телескопы или бинокли для наблюдений не понадобятся. МКС движется очень быстро и поймать ее с помощью оптического прибора крайне сложно, а вот невооруженным глазом при определенных условиях она видна очень хорошо. По яркости Международная космическая станция может соперничать даже с Юпитером и Венерой, а ее быстрое движение по небосводу обращает на себя внимание наблюдателей.

«Космический дом» всегда движется с запада на восток и совершает один виток за полтора часа. Видимой с Земли МКС становится при совпадении нескольких факторов – станция освещается Солнцем и на определенном отрезке траектории отражает солнечный свет так же, как Луна.

В ряде регионах России с 15 по 22 июля наблюдать станцию можно будет после полуночи, ближе к середине ночи.

Александр Перхняк, астрофизик, сотрудник Московского Планетария: «Существует несколько простых рекомендаций для тех, кто хочет увидеть пролет МКС. В этом вам могут помочь специальные приложения на смартфонах. Во время пролета нужно просто посмотреть на небо в сторону западного горизонта. Станция похожа на яркую быстро движущуюся и немерцающую звезду белого цвета, который по мере ее движения и захода в тень Земли, может сменяться на красновато-оранжевый. Кстати, именно в этот момент космонавты на борту увидят заход Солнца».'

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


' Ракета-носитель «Союз-У» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-03» вывезена на стартовый комплекс площадки №31 космодрома БАЙКОНУР. Ракета установлена в пусковую систему. Начаты работы по графику первого стартового дня.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-У» с ТГК «Прогресс МС-03» запланирован в 00:41 мск 17 июля 2016 года. Прямая трансляция пуска начнется 16 июля в 22:40 мск на сайте РОСКОСМОСА (Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |).

Программа полета «космического грузовика» предусматривает 2-х суточную схему сближения с МКС. Расчётное время стыковки корабля с МКС 03:22 мск 19 июля 2016 года.

Корабль доставит на Международную космическую станцию более 2,4 тонн различных грузов, в том числе: топливо, воздух, кислород, продукты питания, оборудование для поддержания функционирования станции и посылки для членов экипажа."

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

----------


## OKA

"Госкомиссия приняла решение о готовности ракеты-носителя «Союз-У» с кораблем #ПрогрессМС03 к заправке и пуску."



https://twitter.com/roscosmos?lang=ru


"МОСКВА, 16 июл — РИА Новости. NASA намерено отправить исследовательскую миссию на Марс в 2020 году, говорится в сообщении на сайте ведомства.

"После долгого рассмотрения и после того, как были пройдены основные вехи по разработке, NASA готово приступить к созданию дизайна и конструированию следующего марсохода, чей запуск намечен на лето 2020 года, а прибытие на Красную планету на февраль 2021 года", — говорится в сообщении.

Этот ровер будет заниматься исследованием отдельных частей планеты, где в древности условия могли быть благоприятными для жизни микробов. Целью его отправки на Марс является обнаружение доказательств существования жизни на четвертой по удаленности от Солнца планеты.

"Эта миссия ознаменовывает важный этап в путешествии NASA на Марс — установить, существовала ли жизнь когда-либо на этой планете, а также продвинуться вперед по отправке людей на Красную планету", — заявил помощник руководителя Дирекции научных миссий NASA Джоффри Йодер (Geoffrey Yoder)."

РИА Новости НАСА намерено отправить исследовательскую миссию на Марс в 2020 году | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

Движуха с 1:39:10


"#ПрогрессМС03: есть отделение грузового корабля! Стыковка с МКС запланирована 19 июля в 03:22 мск."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos

----------


## OKA

"ОАО «НИИМЭ и Микрон», крупнейший российский производитель интегральных микросхем и RFID-продукции, входящий в отраслевой холдинг ОАО «РТИ» (АФК «Система») в рамках программы импортозамещения начал поставку радиационно-стойких интегральных микросхем космического применения в навигационные спутники третьего поколения «Глонасс-К».

Микросхемы разработки и производства «Микрона» заменят иностранные аналоги в блоках, выполняющих функции обработки информации и обеспечения связи. Образцы российской ЭКБ успешно прошли проверку работоспособности в составе аппаратуры спутника и были рекомендованы к применению. Первые запуски спутников «Глонасс-К» с элементной базой «Микрона» запланированы на конец 2017 — начало 2018 года.
После снятия в 1990-е годы запрета на применение в космических системах импортных комплектующих, российские конструкторы стали проектировать спутники в основном на базе зарубежной ЭКБ. В результате, в первых экземплярах спутников «Глонасс-К» существенно преобладала импортная электроника. После введения в 2014 году санкций на поставку ряда элементов электронной компонентной базы, «Микрон» в рамках государственной программы импортозамещения начал разработку элементной базы для спутников проекта «Глонасс-К». Общий план импортозамещения электроники космического применения был согласован предприятиями космической отрасли весной 2015 года.

Заместитель генерального директора ОАО «НИИМЭ и Микрон» по новым продуктам Виктор Эннс отметил: «Благодаря тому, что «Микрон» не только сохранил критические технологии производства спецстойких интегральных схем, но и продолжает успешно их развивать, дальнейшее пополнение российской орбитальной группировки может быть ориентировано на расширение использования отечественной элементной базы и снижение зависимости от иностранной ЭКБ».

«Глонасс-К» — серия космических аппаратов российской глобальной навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС, разработанная ОАО «Информационные спутниковые системы имени академика М. Ф. Решетнёва». Срок активного существования у спутника

«Глонасс-К2» составляет 10 лет (у спутника предыдущего поколения «Глонасс-М» - 7 лет). Навигационный спутник «Глонасс-К2» будет отличаться от предшественников большей точностью определения пользователями своих координат, достигнутой благодаря новейшим хронометрам и новым типом испускаемых сигналов с кодовым разделением. CDMA сигналы теперь будут передаваться на частотах как L1 и L2, так и L3. Также планируется поддержка Коспас-Сарсат - международной спутниковой поисково-спасательной системы, разработанной для оповещения о бедствии и местоположении персональных радиобуев и радиобуев, установленных на судах и самолётах в случае аварийных ситуаций."

Новости компании

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 21 июля. /ТАСС/. Гарантийный срок хранения украинского спутника "Лыбидь" подходит к концу, российская сторона направила соответствующее уведомление украинским и канадским партнерам. Об этом сообщил ТАСС гендиректор компании "Информационные спутниковые системы" им. Решетнева", участвовавшей в изготовлении аппарата, Николай Тестоедов.

"У него гарантийный срок хранения - два года. Мы уведомили наших заказчиков о том, что в соответствии с нашими документами срок гарантийного хранения истекает, и просим их принять решение по дальнейшему хранению или перепроверке систем аппарата", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, в дальнейшем будет необходимо продлевать срок гарантийного хранения аппарата. В случае отказа от проверок, предупредил Тестоедов, время, которое "Лыбидь" проведет на Земле после истечения гарантии и до запуска, придется вычитать из срока активной работы спутника на орбите. Кроме того, сообщил собеседник агентства, российское предприятие ведет подсчет расходов на хранение аппарата и выставит заказчику счет, когда тот определится с дальнейшей судьбой спутника.

Во всяком случае, отметил Тестоедов, в этом году "Лыбидь" не отправится в космос. "Он будет запущен тогда, когда Украина, Канада и Россия решат вопрос по средствам выведения. Спутник готов, находится у нас на ответственном хранении, и когда будет принято решение о запуске, нам понадобится несколько месяцев на проведение дополнительных проверок перед проведением запуска", - сказал глава российского предприятия.

"Лыбидь" - первый украинский спутник связи. При этом основным подрядчиком проекта является канадская компания MDA, а "Информационные спутниковые системы" выступают в качестве субподрядчика, отвечающего в том числе за спутниковую платформу и конструкцию модуля полезной нагрузки. Контракт с канадцами был подписан еще в 2009 году, однако запуск аппарата по разным причинам неоднократно откладывался. В частности, в конце мая глава Государственного космического агентства Украины Любомир Сабадош сообщил, что запуск спутника перенесен из-за финансовых проблем канадских партнеров."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - РФ уведомила Украину о скором истечении гарантийного срока хранения спутника "Лыбидь"



".. /Корр. ТАСС Надежда Геращенко, Анна Топорова/. Основатель частной американской аэрокосмической компании SpaceX, создатель ряда изобретений, в том числе электромобиля Tesla, идеолог сверхскоростного поезда Hyperloop ("гиперпетля") Илон Маск станет сотрудничать с Россией только при наличии у страны новых уникальных технологий.

Такое мнение в интервью ТАСС в преддверии Форума стратегических инициатив, стартующего 21 июля, где ТАСС выступает информационным партнером и организатором деловой программы, выразил и.о. гендиректора Российской венчурной компании (РВК - государственный институт развития с уставным капиталом в 30 млрд рублей, созданный в 2006 году) Евгений Кузнецов.

"Его могут заинтересовать или российские деньги, или российские технологии, но денег у него хватает: и американское правительство, и инвесторы верят в него. При этом он ставит задачу сохранить независимость от российских космических технологий, так как видит в России серьезного конкурента на рынке. Только если российские космические технологии будут развиваться быстрее, чем мировые, такие предприниматели, как Маск, захотят активно сотрудничать",  - считает Кузнецов.

Когда приедет Маск?

Маск не был в России (по крайней мере - последние 14 лет), хотя его не раз приглашали.

Так, в мае 2016 года российский миллиардер Роман Абрамович пригласил основателя и гендиректора компаний Tesla и SpaceX Илона Маска на Петербургский международный экономический форум-2016 (ПМЭФ-2016), который состоялся 15-18 июня. Тогда это подтвердил РБК представитель компании Абрамовича Millhouse Джон Манн. При этом, источник в "Росконгрессе" (организатор форума) сообщил тогда изданию, что Илона Маска приглашали на ПМЭФ-2016 и официально, и неофициально "по каналам бизнеса". В начале июня первый вице-президент ОАО "Российские железные дороги" (РЖД) Александр Мишарин заявил, что может встретиться с автором проекта сверхскоростного поезда Hyperloop ("гиперпетля") в рамках Петербургского международного экономического форума (ПМЭФ).

В проект, придуманный миллиардером Илоном Маском, сверхскоростных поездов на воздушных подушках в России инвестирует венчурный фонд Caspian VC Partners, созданный российским бизнесменом Зиявудином Магомедовым. В рамках созданной с фондом рабочей группы РЖД изучают возможность использования поездов Hyperloop для грузовых перевозок.

Однако до сих пор Маск (во всяком случае, официально) не приехал. В Роскосмосе сейчас затрудняются подтвердить, была ли такая встреча, однако в книге Эшли Вэнса "Илон Маск. Tesla, SpaceX и дорога в будущее" упоминается, что в 2002 г. изобретатель побывал на предприятиях Роскосмоса.

Автономность российского космоса

Евгений Кузнецов считает, что российские космические технологии в лице "Роскосмоса" довольно автономны и закрыты. Пока эта сфера, по его  мнению, развивается в иной логике, нежели мировая: "В России планы развития космоса - пока это идеи 60-х годов, исследовательских или военных проектов. Но в экономике космоса готовится революция, он станет пространством производства, логистики, нового транспорта. Частный космический бизнес еще только в начале пути, но уже на подъеме, и крупные проекты, типа SpaceX, формируют возможности для быстрого индустриального освоения космоса. Мы должны думать не столько о ракетах и двигателях, сколько о бизнес-моделях и доступности космических платформ для частного бизнеса". "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - И.о. главы РВК: Илон Маск станет сотрудничать с Россией только из-за уникальных технологий

----------


## OKA

"Индийская организация космических исследований в третьем квартале текущего года проведет первые испытания гиперзвукового прямоточного воздушно-реактивного двигателя. Согласно сообщению Министерства обороны Индии, такая силовая установка позволит существенно снизить массу ракеты-носителя за счет отказа от баков с окислителем на атмосферном участке полета, а также снизить стоимость запуска.

Как уточняет The Hindu, вероятнее всего испытания нового двигателя состоятся до конца июля 2016 года. Силовую установку смонтируют на двухступенчатую ракету-носитель RH-560. В настоящее время завершается сборка и заправка носителя. Он должен будет разогнать блок с гиперзвуковым двигателем до скорости подхвата, то есть той скорости, на которой силовая установка сможет стабильно работать.

По расчетам Индийской организации космических исследований, во время первого испытания гиперзвуковой двигатель включат по достижении скорости в шесть чисел Маха (7,4 тысячи километров в час). Согласно плану испытаний, ракета-носитель поднимет блок с гиперзвуковым двигателем на высоту 70 километров. После включения установки блок с двигателем будет отсоединен.

Разработчики рассчитывают, что продолжительность работы гиперзвукового прямоточного воздушно-реактивного двигателя во время испытания составит не менее пяти секунд. Другие подробности о предстоящих испытаниях не уточняются.

Гиперзвуковой двигатель отличается от обычных сверхзвуковым горением топлива в камере сгорания. Воздух для процесса горения подается в камеру прямотоком без использования дополнительных компрессоров: в полете набегающий поток воздуха попадает в воздухозаборник, затем в заужающуюся компрессорную камеру, а после этого — в камеру сгорания.

Двигатели такого типа способны работать при скорости полета не менее четырех-пяти чисел Маха (4,9-6,2 тысячи километров в час). Считается, что верхний предел скорости гиперзвукового двигателя составляет около 24 чисел Маха. Для более быстрого полета установке потребуется впрыск дополнительного окислителя. Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/07/22/scramjet

----------


## OKA

" Совместная комиссия Консультативно-экспертного совета Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и Консультативного комитета (КК) NASA – КЭС-КК по Международной космической станции (МКС), начала работать в главном отраслевом институте РОСКОСМОСА – ЦНИИмаш. Стороны обсудят результаты проделанной работы и обозначат направления продолжения сотрудничества по программе МКС. 

На первом заседании с докладом о состоянии дел и обзором программы полёта Российского сегмента (РС) МКС выступил первый заместитель генерального конструктора РКК «Энергия», руководитель полета РС МКС Владимир СОЛОВЬЁВ, который рассказал о ходе лётных испытаний кораблей нового поколения – транспортного грузового «Прогресс МС» и транспортного пилотируемого «Союз МС», а также проанализировал обеспеченность станции ресурсами и информировал о переходе на спутниковый контур управления РС МКС на основе космических аппаратов «Луч».

Заместитель директора ГНЦ РФ ИМБП РАН Валерий БОГОМОЛОВ и доктор Джозеф ШМИД (NASA) рассказали участникам совещания о ходе медицинских исследований на борту МКС, показателях среды обитания и проанализировали предварительные итоги «годовой» (11-месячной) миссии космонавта РОСКОСМОСА Михаила КОРНИЕНКО и астронавта NASA Скотта КЕЛЛИ. Итоговые результаты медицинских исследований будут готовы в январе 2017 года.

Генеральный директор ФГУП ЦНИИмаш, председатель КЭС-ГК «РОСКОСМОС» и сопредседатель Совместной комиссии КЭС-КК Олег ГОРШКОВ пожелал членам комиссии плодотворной работы и выработки решений, позволяющих и продолжить безопасную и результативную работу МКС. Бессменный председатель КК NASA и сопредседатель Совместной комиссии КЭС-КК астронавт Томас Паттен СТАФФОРД выразил российской стороне благодарность за традиционно тёплый приём.  "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 3 августа. /ТАСС/. Российская академия наук (РАН) направила в госкорпорацию "Роскосмос" просьбу не откладывать работы по проекту посадочной станции "Луна-Глоб", чтобы срыв сроков не сказался на международном сотрудничестве по "лунным" проектам. Соответствующее решение принял Совет РАН по космосу, копия документа имеется в распоряжении ТАСС.

Летный образец российской лунной станции "Луна-Глоб" создадут к 2017 году
Ранее газета "Известия" сообщила о возможном переносе сроков этого проекта из-за финансовых трудностей.
"Решение (президиума РАН о направлении письма в Роскосмос - прим. ТАСС) было принято еще в июле, но оформлено совсем недавно. Мы его в Роскосмос отправили. "Федеральная космическая программа (ФКП) на 2016-2025 годы" предусматривает запуск этого аппарата в конце 2019 года. Уже 2016 год, а фактически контракт не заключен"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - Ученые просят Роскосмос не откладывать миссию "Луна-Глоб" на 2020 год

----------


## Avia M

Научно-исследовательские работы по проекту российской орбитальной Обсерватории лучей высоких энергий (ОЛВЭ) в 2017 году вступят в фазу выбора платформы для размещения научного оборудования, сообщил ТАСС генеральный директор государственного научно-производственного ракетно-космического центра (РКЦ) "Прогресс" Александр Кирилин.

Как сообщалось ранее, РКЦ "Прогресс" может стать изготовителем спутниковой платформы для обсерватории.

"Проект (ОЛВЭ) находится в начальной стадии формирования научно-исследовательской работы, проведение которой предполагается с 2017 года", - сказал Кирилин.

Собеседник агентства отметил, что облик комплекса научной аппаратуры ОЛВЭ пока "в полном объеме не сформирован, требования к платформе не предъявлены". В РКЦ "Прогресс", пояснил глава предприятия, создан ряд спутниковых платформ, из которых в ходе научно- исследовательской работы выберут подходящий вариант.

Ранее директор НИИ ядерной физики им. Скобельцына МГУ Михаил Панасюк сообщил, что ОЛВЭ могут отправить на орбиту в 2021-2022 годах. Обсерватория будет изучать процессы, связанные с генерацией космических лучей в пределах нашей галактики, а также займется поиском необычных частиц - странглетов (страпелек), которые, как предполагается, могут рождаться в столкновениях нейтронных или кварковых звезд.

По словам Панасюка, научная аппаратура обсерватории потребует создания отдельной спутниковой платформы, поскольку для размещения необходимых детекторов-колориметров нужна большая площадь. Вес научной аппаратуры составит около десяти тонн.

----------


## OKA

"Дважды Герой Советского Союза космонавт Светлана Савицкая принимает поздравления с Днём рождения!"




С Днём Варенья!!! 

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status...352065?lang=ru

----------


## OKA

"Компания SpaceX в воскресенье, 14 августа, запустила ракету-носитель Falcon 9 с телекоммуникационным спутником JCSAT 16 с базы ВВС США, расположенной рядом с космодромом на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида, США). Трансляция велась на сайте компании.

Управляемый спуск нижней ступени Falcon 9 на морскую платформу в Атлантическом океане прошел штатно. Эту информацию в своем микроблоге в Twitter подтвердил глава SpaceX Илон Маск.

После вывода на расчетную орбиту JCSAT 16 станет выполнять функции резервного передатчика для остальных 16 спутников связи этой компании.

SpaceX ранее провела уже несколько удачных посадок первой ступени Falcon 9 на морскую платформу, а также одну на космодром, с которого был совершен запуск. В компании считают, что повторное использование элемента ракеты позволит в будущем уменьшить стоимость коммерческих запусков.

В апреле основатель SpaceX Илон Маск сообщал, что компания рассчитывает использовать первую ступень ракеты Falcon 9 до 20 раз."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/08/14/falcon/


Много интересных снимков из космоса : 

"Космофото и видео 



Кто-то пролил белую краску на синий пол?
А, не, это айсберг размером 26 на 13 км, медленно дрейфующий в Атлантике. Он попался в кадр астронавту Тимоти Пику 27 марта 2016 года...



...Тестовая съемка спутника "Ресурс-П №3". Его запуск 13 марта 2016 года произошел со сбоем - не раскрылась одна солнечная батарея, но он смог работать "на одном крыле". В подтверждение своих возможностей он снял Кремль 26 марта, но позже снимков с него уже не публиковалось..."   и т.д.

Космофото и видео #6 - Открытый космос Зеленого кота



Познавательно, про "рывки на Луну и Марс" из Гренландских "закромов"))

"...Американцы показали свою готовность к следующему «прыжку» — на лунные и марсианские базы. «Ученые США, планирующие первый форпост свободного мира на Луне, в одном могут быть уверены. Camp Century доказал: если техническая сторона дела достаточно проработана, есть молодые люди, которые способны взять на себя эту миссию… и прорваться сквозь тьму».

О военных задачах Camp Century умалчивали, а научные — восхваляли даже в официальном фильме Армии США, посвященном лагерю, The Story of Camp Century: The City Under Ice. Лагерь назывался «идеальной арктической лабораторией». Кульминацией фильма была транспортировка и сборка многотонных блоков ядерного реактора в условиях снежной бури..." :

https://lenta.ru/articles/2016/08/14/cityunderice/



"Британский актер Кенни Бейкер (Kenny Baker), известный по роли астромеханического дроида R2-D2 в саге «Звездные войны», умер в возрасте 83 лет после продолжительной болезни, пишет The Guardian..."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/08/13/r2d2/



Kenny Baker starred in the first six Star Wars films, from 1977 to 2005. Photograph: Rory Gilder/Rex Shutterstock 

https://www.theguardian.com/film/201...dies-star-wars

....

Печально, он сыграл позитивнейшего персонажа, с дизайном от советских межпланетных станций, из известного сериала про космос дальний...
Летающий прототип.
  

http://www.kik-sssr.ru/p1057.htm

----------


## OKA

"Китай успешно осуществил запуск первого в мире спутника квантовой связи с космодрома Цзюцюань в провинции Ганьсу, передает агентство Синьхуа.

Пуск был осуществлен в 01.40 во вторник по местному времени при помощи ракеты-носителя Чанчжэн-2D.

Спутник квантовой связи получил имя древнекитайского философа Мо-цзы (Micius). Мо-цзы — древнекитайский философ, разработавший учение о всеобщей любви. Жил предположительно в 470-391 годах до нашей эры. Религиозной формой его учения является моизм.

Ранее академик Китайской академии наук Пань Цзяньвэй сообщил, что в случае удачного запуска впервые в мире будет установлена квантовая связь между спутником и объектом на Земле. Кроме этого, по его словам, во второй половине этого года планируется введение в эксплуатацию квантовой коммуникационной линии между Пекином и Шанхаем. Протяженность линии составит более 2 тысяч километров. Китай начал разработку спутника квантовой связи в 2011 году, а реализация проекта коммуникационной линии между Пекином и Шанхаем началась в 2013 году."

Китай успешно осуществил запуск первого в мире спутника квантовой связи | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" потратит 478 миллионов рублей на исследование проблемных вопросов реализации пилотируемых полетов на Луну, следует из материалов на портале госзакупок.  Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

Исполнителем выбран ФГУП "Центральный научно-исследовательский институт машиностроения" (ФГУП ЦНИИмаш) способом закупки у единственного поставщика.

Отмечается, что целью работы, выполнить которую нужно до 10 декабря 2018 года, является решение проблемных вопросов по технологиям обеспечения пилотируемых космических полетов, а также создание ключевых элементов и технологий, в том числе медико-биологического направления, обеспечивающих безопасное пребывание и работу космонавтов на окололунной орбите и на поверхности Луны.

В частности, ЦНИИмаш необходимо разработать предложения по использованию новых робототехнических технологий при освоении Луны автоматами-роботами с дистанционным либо непосредственным участием человека.

Ранее сообщалось, что головная научная организация "Роскосмоса" ЦНИИмаш разрабатывает проект базы на Луне, способной вмещать до 12 человек. По данным представителя Роскосмоса, Россия планирует начать строительство базы на Луне до 2035 года. До 2030 года планируется осуществить пилотируемую посадку на Луну.

----------


## OKA

"Астронавты NASA Джеффри Уилльямс и Кэтлин Рубинс, которые входят в состав международного экипажа МКС, в пятницу совершат выход в открытый космос, сообщили RNS в представительстве NASA в российском ЦУПе.

Выход начнется после 14:00 мск 19 августа. В течение нескольких часов астронавтам предстоит установить первый из двух шлюзов, которые впоследствии будут использоваться для приема на МКС новых кораблей производства компаний Boeing и SpaceX.

Адаптер был запущен на грузовом космическом корабле SpaceX Dragon и прибыл на станцию 20 июля. Это будет четвертый выход в открытый космос в карьере Уильямса и первый для Рубинс. Всего в истории МКС это будет 194-й выход.

Адаптер будет установлен на модуле Harmony.

В настоящее время на борту МКС находятся шестеро человек: командир МКС-48, бортинженер МКС-47 Джеффри Уилльямс (США), бортинженеры МКС-47/48 Алексей Овчинин и Олег Скрипочка (оба Россия), бортинженер экспедиции МКС-48, командир экспедиции МКС-49 Анатолий Иванишин (Россия), бортинженеры экспедиции МКС-48/49 Такуя Ониши(Япония) и Кэтлин Рубинс (США)."

https://rns.online/military/amerikan...=main_lastnews


"Ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия» (РКК) достигла соглашения с американской корпорацией Boeing об урегулировании спора по проекту «Морской старт» (Sea Launch), в котором эти компании некогда были партнерами. «Энергия» сможет рассчитаться с Boeing услугами и участием в совместных разработках, избежав таким образом выплаты компенсации в $330 млн, определенной судом Центрального округа Калифорнии. 

— Мы подписали с Boeing предварительное соглашение об урегулировании спора по «Морскому старту», в связи с этим суд в США приостановил все действия по взысканию задолженности, — заявил «Известиям» генеральный директор РКК Владимир Солнцев. — До конца этого года мы планируем подписать окончательное соглашение с Boeing, в котором должны быть оговорены все условия урегулирования. 16 августа совет директоров «Энергии» заслушал предварительные условия соглашения и принял их к сведению, дав нам соответствующие поручения. Для принятия соглашения об урегулировании необходимо, чтобы его утвердил совет директоров «Энергии» и одобрил «Роскосмос». И, конечно, мы будем информировать правительство.

По словам Владимира Солнцева, РКК и Boeing сформировали программу долгосрочного сотрудничества, в которую включены проекты по освоению дальнего космоса.

— Мы уже сейчас ведем работы по созданию стыковочного узла для наших перспективных кораблей «Федерация» и CST-100 Starliner, — рассказал глава РКК. — Мы также рассматриваем варианты создания совместных высокотехнологичных производств, где предусматривается обоюдное использование возможностей и достижений обеих сторон. 

Владимир Солнцев отметил, что в ходе переговоров стороны договорились списать часть долга.

— Для нас было принципиально договориться о дисконте, сумм я пока называть не буду, они будут известны по итогам заключения итогового соглашения, — подчеркнул гендиректор «Энергии». — Сейчас могу сказать, что мы выстраиваем наши отношения таким образом, чтобы закрыть долг работами и совместными проектами.

Консорциум Sea Launch был сформирован в 1995 году: тогда крупнейший пакет акций в 40% достался Boeing Commercial Space Company, 20% — норвежской Aker Kvaerner, 25% — РКК «Энергия», 15% разделили днепропетровские «Южмашзавод» и КБ «Южное». Замысел проекта состоял в том, чтобы создать плавучий космодром, запускающий спутники с помощью ракет «Зенит», приходя на экватор. Там лучшие условия выведения с точки зрения энергетики: можно максимально эффективно использовать скорость вращения Земли, отправляя на орбиту больше груза, чем с любой другой широты. Одна и та же ракета «Зенит 3SL» при старте с экватора могла вывести на низкую околоземную орбиту на 10% больше полезной нагрузки, чем если бы она взлетала с Байконура.

Начальные инвестиции в проект Sea Launch составили $3,5 млрд. Бизнес-план предусматривал запуск минимум пяти ракет в год, тогда проект окупался. Но пять стартов было только в 2006 и 2008 годах, в остальное время их было меньше: в 2007, 2009 и 2011 годах было по одному запуску, а на 2010 год не удалось получить ни одного заказа. «Морской старт» накапливал долги, и тогда Boeing решила из проекта выйти, осуществив процедуру его добровольного банкротства, предусматривающую очищение компании от долгов и продажу активов.

Решение о закрытии проекта Sea Launch было объявлено в 2009 году, тогда же Boeing потребовала от партнеров по проекту закрыть обязательства по кредитам. Дело в том, что при формировании консорциума партнеры заключили  «Соглашение о гарантиях и обеспечении», где было зафиксировано, что если одна из сторон берет на себя ответственность по привлекаемому для нужд проекта займу, то другие акционеры Sea Launch несут по нему пропорциональную размеру участия ответственность. Имея в виду этот пункт договора, Sea Launch в 2004 году привлек $270 млн под гарантии Boeing и Kvaerner, а в 2005 году по аналогичной схеме — еще $200 млн.

Летом 2009 года Boeing выплатила кредиторам $448 млн, рассчитавшись за весь консорциум. На долю американской корпорации пришлось $179 млн. Kvaerner свою часть долга вернула Boeing частями в 2009–2010 годах. А «Энергия» и «Южмаш» платить отказались. После чего Boeing подала иск в суд. 

«Энергия» приобрела активы Sea Launch через свои дочерние компании в 2010 году, решив продолжить пусковой бизнес. Это была инициатива Виталия Лопоты, на тот момент президента РКК «Энергия». Он считал (и сейчас продолжает на этом настаивать), что России нужен плавучий космодром и его нужно сохранить, чего бы это ни стоило. Когда отношения между Россией и США стали ухудшаться, Лопота предложил сменить порт базирования плавучего космодрома, перегнав его из Лонг-Бич в Советскую гавань (создание береговой инфраструктуры там стоило бы не менее $1 млрд). Но основная проблема проекта — отсутствие достаточного количества заказов — никуда не делась. «Морской старт» оставался убыточным, и руководство Роскосмоса в 2012 году посоветовало Лопоте закрыть проект. Лопота совета не послушал, и это для него имело печальные последствия: бывший тогда заместителем руководителя Роскосмоса Олег Фролов (сейчас он член коллегии ВПК) написал заявление в ФСБ о причинении ущерба государству, которое владеет 38% акций РКК «Энергия». На Лопоту завели уголовное дело, в мае прошлого года Следственный комитет РФ по ЦФО предъявил ему обвинение по ч. 1 ст. 201 УК РФ («Использование лицом, выполняющим управленческие функции в коммерческой или иной организации, своих полномочий вопреки законным интересам этой организации»).

Сам проект «Морской старт» сейчас законсервирован, так как «Южмашзавод» больше не выпускает ракеты «Зенит». Нынешнее руководство РКК «Энергия» уже давно хочет избавиться от убыточного плавучего космодрома, но сделать это не позволяет калифорнийский суд, который осенью прошлого года решил, что РКК «Энергия» должна выплатить Boeing $330 млн. Позднее суд наложил запрет на продажу активов «Морского старта».

— К сожалению, применительно к данному судебному акту есть риски применения правила «альтер эго», позволяющего накладывать взыскания не только на «Энергию», но и на связанные компании, — пояснил Владимир Солнцев. — То есть взыскание может быть обращено как на компании, которые непосредственно владеют активами «Морского старта», так и на компании, связанные с этим проектом. Такие риски затрудняют нам продажу компании сторонним инвесторам.

В российском представительстве Boeing комментариев не предоставили.

— Соглашение об урегулировании» можно считать оптимальным для обеих сторон, — полагает член-корреспондент российской Академии космонавтики имени Циолковского Андрей Ионин. — «Энергии» не придется платить деньги, а Boeing получит стратегического партнера с уникальными компетенциями. По сути, РКК «Энергия» обладает наибольшим опытом создания пилотируемых космических кораблей среди всех компаний мира. Колоссальный опыт разработки и модернизации пилотируемых и грузовых кораблей наверняка поможет Boeing, ведь компания сейчас создает свой пилотируемый корабль. Такой технологический партнер может дать Boeing весомое преимущество на фоне других разработчиков, учитывая, что в США сейчас создается сразу несколько космических кораблей, которым неизбежно придается конкурировать за заказы от NASA."

http://izvestia.ru/news/627658

----------


## OKA

" Астронавты NASA - командир МКС Джеффри Уильямс и бортинженер Кейт Рубинс установили универсальный стыковочный адаптер IDA-2 на внешней поверхности станции, сообщает NASA.

"Стыковка IDA-2 с герметичным стыковочным переходником PMA-2 - портом американского модуля Harmony официально завершена", - сообщил диктор телеканала NASA TV.

Астронавты покинули МКС в 15.09 (по московскому времени) и провели в открытом космосе уже несколько часов. Как сообщает NASA, им предстоит совершить еще несколько технических операций для того, чтобы полностью завершить монтаж IDA-2. Завершить выход в открытый космос планируется в 21.30.

Накануне стыковочный адаптер IDA-2 был извлечен из негерметичного отсека грузового корабля Dragon и с помощью дистанционного манипулятора SSRMS наземные специалисты привели его к месту установки.

Универсальный узел IDA-2 предназначен для стыковки различных типов американских коммерческих космических кораблей, которые в том числе позволят доставлять людей на МКС с территории США. Сейчас экипажи на МКС доставляют российские космические корабли "Союз".

Ранее ряд СМИ со ссылкой на руководителя NASA Уильяма Герстенмайера сообщили, что агентство не планирует продление контракта с Роскосмосом на доставку астронавтов к МКС после 2019 года, однако окончательное решение еще не принято.

В США сразу три компании Lockheed, SpaceX и Boeing одновременно занимаются разработками пилотируемых кораблей. Ожидается, что первый пилотируемый полет на собственном новом корабле астронавты смогут осуществить в 2018 году."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/524493

----------


## Avia M

В госкорпорации «Роскосмос» приступили к проектированию новой ракеты сверхтяжелого класса, создать которую планируется, используя задел программы «Энергия-Буран», в ходе которой были разработаны двигатели РД-171, до сих пор считающиеся непревзойденным достижением в сфере жидкостного двигателестроения. От строительства сверхтяжелой «Ангары А5В» с водородной ступенью «Роскосмос» намерен отказаться.
Мы ведем с генеральным конструктором по ракетным комплексам «Роскосмоса» Александром Медведевым проработку носителя сверхтяжелого класса с использованием двигателя, который у нас уже есть, — РД-171, он ложится в основу концепции сверхтяжелого носителя, — заявил «Известиям» генеральный директор ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» Владимир Солнцев. — Использование водородных схем на первой и второй ступенях этого носителя мы пока не рассматриваем. Третью ступень хотим взять от уже летающей «Ангары». Такая компиляция позволит нам сэкономить и время, и деньги. Мы берем то, что уже есть, не несем дополнительных затрат и не уходим в «перспективу десятилетий». Я уверен, что создание «сверхтяжа» по этой схеме возможно в рекордное время — речь идет о пяти-семи годах. 

Читайте далее: «Роскосмос» создаст новую сверхтяжелую ракету - Известия

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 22 августа. /ТАСС/. Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" планирует потратить более 1,8 млрд рублей на работы по повышению надежности запусков пилотируемых кораблей типов "Союз" и "Прогресс" на космодроме Байконур. Об этом свидетельствует информация, опубликованная на официальном портале госзакупок.
Так, план модернизации включает "проведение работ по модернизации систем стартовых и технических комплексов КРК "Союз" космодрома Байконур для повышения надежности запусков транспортных пилотируемых кораблей типа "Союз" и транспортных грузовых кораблей типа "Прогресс", на что планируется потратить около 515,5 млн рублей. Кроме того, планируется проведение работ "по повышению надежности средств измерительного комплекса и систем связи", а также метеорологического обеспечения космодрома Байконур с объемом трат на уровне 718,3 млн рублей.
Еще 542,5 млн рублей будет потрачено на "модернизацию систем производства, хранения, заправки, транспортирования и контроля качества ракетного топлива".


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - "Роскосмос" потратит 1,8 млрд руб. на повышение надежности запусков "Союзов" на Байконуре

----------


## OKA

"В соответствии с программой полёта Международной космической станции (МКС) 24 августа 2016 года проведена плановая коррекция орбиты МКС. По расчетам службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами (ЦУП) двигатели транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-02» были включены в 10:30 мск. Время работы двигателей составило 728,6 сек. В результате МКС получила приращение скорости в 1,3 м/сек.

После выполнения манёвра средняя высота полёта станции увеличилась на 2,3 км и составила 404 км.

Целью коррекции стало формирование баллистических условий для спуска с орбиты транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз ТМА-20М», запланированного на 7 сентября 2016 года, и последующего запуска космического корабля «Союз МС-02», намеченного на 23 сентября 2016 года."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


"Специалисты NASA после двух лет попыток успешно восстановили связь с космическим аппаратом STEREO-B. Как сообщается на сайте агентства, связь с аппаратом была потеряна еще в октябре 2014 года.

На протяжении 22 месяцев с момента потери связи специалисты агентства работали над этой проблемой. После нескольких разных способов NASA с помощью Сети дальней космической связи удалось получить сигнал от STEREO-B. Перед тем, как возобновить использование аппарата в рамках миссии STEREO, специалистам NASA еще предстоит провести проверку подсистем и инструментов космической обсерватории.



Текущее положение космических аппаратов STEREO-A(красный) и STEREO-B (синий).

NASA

Солнечная обсерватория миссии STEREO состоит из двух аппаратов, запущенных в 2006 на орбиту вокруг Солнца, близкую к земной. Разное положение спутников на орбите позволяет получать стереоскопическое изображение поверхности Солнца, что, в свою очередь, помогает точно определить местоположение структур и явлений на поверхности звезды.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/08/23/silence-will-fall


"Как сообщают, 20 августа 2016 года на АО "Авиастар-СП" в Ульяновске был выкачен первый прошедший переоборудование и получивший соответствующую окраску самолет Ту-204-300 для входящего в систему Роскосмоса Федерального государственного бюджетного учреждения "Научно-исследовательский испытательный центр подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина" (ЦПК). Самолет (заводской номер 1450742864045, серийный номер 64045, регистрационный номер RA-64045) является одним из двух приобретенных ЦПК бывших рейсовых самолетов ликвидированной авиакомпании "Владивосток Авиа", принадлежавших лизинговой компании «Ильюшин Финанс».


Завершенный переоборудованием на АО "Авиастар-СП" пассажирский самолет Ту-204-300 (заводской номер 1450742864045, серийный номер 64045, регистрационный номер RA-64045) для Федерального государственного бюджетного учреждения "Научно-исследовательский испытательный центр подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина". Ульяновск, 20.08.2016 (с) kiba http://russianplanes.net/f!b!t!a!c!d...ra-64045!ser!n

ЦПК в конце 2014 года заключил контракт предположительной стоимостью 3,3 млрд рублей на приобретение и переоборудование двух из шести бывших бортов Ту-204-300 бывшей авиакомпании "Владивосток Авиа" (самолеты RA-64044 и RA-64045, постройки 2008 года), выведенных из эксплуатации в 2013 году. Главным назначением самолетов являются беспосадочные полеты из Москвы на новый космодром Восточный для доставки туда космонавтов и персонала. Переоборудование самолетов осуществляет их изготовитель "Авиастар-СП".

Первоначально по условиям контракта предполагалось осуществить передачу первого переобрудованного самолета Ту-204-300 ЦПК с поставкой на аэродром Чкаловский не позднее 30 сентября 2015 года, второго – до конца марта 2016 года. Однако эти сроки выдержаны не были, и в январе 2016 года агентство ТАСС сообщило, что исполнение контракта затягивается до осени этого года.

Переоборудование Ту-204-300 для нужд ЦПК предусматривает, что каждое воздушное судно будет иметь 52 пассажирских места, размещенных в трех салонах. В первом салоне "главного пассажира" (для космонавтов) будет размещено три одноместных поворотно-откидных кресла и трехместный диван, во втором салоне для космонавтов – пять купе с трехместными диванами, а также пять одноместных кресел вне купе, в третьем салоне – четыре двухместных блока кресел бизнес-класса и девять трехместных блоков кресел эконом-класса. Все салоны будут укомплектованы системами развлечения пассажиров. Третий салон должен иметь возможность трансформации в медицинский вариант с размещением двух медицинских модулей."

Ту-204 для Роскосмоса - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Китай представил концепцию своего марсохода  



Спускаемый аппарат с марсоходом
CNTV

Министерство промышленности и информатизации КНР представило концепцию искусственного спутника Марса и марсохода, которые планируется запустить в 2020 году, сообщает «Синьхуа».

В настоящее время на Марсе и его орбите находятся семь действующих космических аппаратов. Это пять спутников: американские Mars Odyssey, Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter и MAVEN, европейский Mars Express и индийский Mars Orbiter Mission, а также два американских марсохода: Opportunity и Curiosity. Планы по отправке новых беспилотных устройств до 2020 года включительно есть у США (в том числе у частной компании SpaceX), России, Евросоюза и Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов. Всего с 1960-х годов к Марсу было отправлено 43 автоматических станции, но только 22 из них успешно завершили свои миссии. Китай включился в марсианскую гонку впервые.

Китайская автоматическая межпланетная станция будет состоять из трех частей: спутника, спускаемого аппарата и марсохода (по ссылкам — их изображения). Их названия и логотип будут выбраны народным голосованием. После выхода на орбиту спутник выпустит аппарат с марсоходом и приступит к исследованию планеты из космоса. Шестиколесный марсоход массой 200 килограммов будет оснащен четырьмя панелями солнечных батарей и понесет на себе 13 научных инструментов. Согласно планам, его миссия должна продлиться 92 дня.



Марсоход готовится съехать со спускаемого аппарата
CCTV

Руководитель отдела планирования программы Чжан Жунцяо (Zhang Rongqiao) отметил, что ракете-носителю «Чанчжэн-5», доставляя станцию с космодрома Вэньчан, предстоит за семь месяцев преодолеть четыреста миллионов километров. Главный разработчик станции Сунь Цзэчжоу (Sun Zezhou) также сообщил, что в 2030 году Китай планирует отправить на Марс спускаемый аппарат, способный покинуть планету и доставить на Землю пробы грунта.

В последние годы Китай активно развивает космическую программу. За последние 13 лет страна научилась отправлять своих космонавтов на орбиту, доставила к Луне автоматическую станцию и запустила множество спутников, в том числе для изучения темной материи и проведения экспериментов по квантовой связи. В ближайших планах китайских властей — пилотируемая лунная миссия и запуск собственной орбитальной космической станции, запланированный на сентябрь 2016 года.

Олег Лищук"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/08/25/mars-is-red



" 25 августа ОАО «Спутниковая система «Гонец» (оператор РОСКОСМОСА по системам связи) и ФГБУ «Центр системы мониторинга и связи» Федерального агентства по рыболовству (Росрыболовство) запустили очередное судно в рамках опытно-промышленной эксплуатации Электронного промыслового журнала (ЭПЖ) отраслевой системы мониторинга водных биологических ресурсов РФ с использованием в качестве системы передачи данных отечественного абонентского терминала МСПСС «Гонец-Д1М», Российской спутниковой системы «Гонец». Данное судно будет осуществлять промысел водных биологических ресурсов в Азово-Черноморском бассейне. Ранее аналогичные комплексы были развёрнуты и используются на Дальневосточном и Северном бассейнах.

Работа ведётся в рамках исполнения Распоряжения Правительства РФ от 25.12.2013 года №2534-р «О реализации национального плана действий по предупреждению, сдерживанию и ликвидации незаконного, несообщаемого и нерегулируемого промысла».

Результаты полученной опытно-промышленной эксплуатации ЭПЖ в дальнейшем будут использованы при запуске системы на всей территории Российской Федерации."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


"Отстыковка грузового космического корабля Dragon от МКС "

----------


## OKA

" Сегодня 70-ти летие празднует флагман отечественной пилотируемой космонавтики - ракетно-космическая корпорация  «ЭНЕРГИЯ» имени С.П. Королёва. 

РОСКОСМОС сердечно поздравляет коллег с этой славной датой, желает удачи и успехов, новых интересных проектов, здоровья и благополучия ветеранам ЭНЕРГИИ и тем, кто сегодня разрабатывает и создаёт самые надёжные космические корабли мира!

26 августа 1946 года: образование коллектива разработчиков баллистических ракет дальнего действия под руководством Главного конструктора ракетных комплексов, в дальнейшем -основоположника практической космонавтики С.П. КОРОЛЁВА. Первенец отечественной ракетной индустрии ОКБ-1, правопреемник которого - ПАО «РКК «ЭНЕРГИЯ», стал родоначальником практически всех направлений отечественной ракетной и космической техники. 

История ЭНЕРГИИ - разработка и развитие отечественных ракетных комплексов дальнего действия, создание ядерного щита, начало космической эры человечества и последовательное продвижение в области разработки и совершенствования прогрессивных ракетных и космических технологий. 

Десятки лет ЭНЕРГИЯ - признанный лидер в создании прорывных технологий освоения космического пространства. И каждое десятилетие - это яркие победы и уникальные достижения. 

1946-1956 гг. - первые отечественные баллистические ракеты. 

1956-1966 гг. - первая ракета космического назначения на базе межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты Р-7. Первый искусственный спутник Земли. Первые межпланетные станции для исследования Луны. Космический корабль «Восток-1». Полет Белки и Стрелки. Первый полет человека в космическое пространство. Автоматические межпланетные станции для полетов к Венере. Спутник связи «Молния-1». Автоматическая межпланетная станция «Марс-1». Многоместный космический корабль «Восход».

1966-1976 гг. - пилотируемый космический корабль «Союз». Первая в мире автоматическая стыковка на орбите беспилотных кораблей 7К-ОК («Союз»). Ракета-носитель сверхтяжелого класса Н1. Долговременные орбитальные станции «Салют». Полет по программе «Союз-Аполлон». 

1976-1986 гг. – первые международные экипажи на станциях «Салют». Первый грузовой космический корабль «Прогресс». Начало работ в области создания многоразовых космических комплексов. 

1986-1996 гг. – первый многоцелевой международный многомодульный орбитальный комплекс (ОК) «Мир». Универсальная ракетно-космическая транспортная система «Энергия-Буран». Стыковка шаттла «Атлантис» с ОК «Мир».

1996-2006 гг. – первые в России спутники связи на базе негерметичной платформы «Ямал-100», «Ямал-200». Международная космическая станция (МКС). Уникальный проект в области средств выведения морского базирования «Морской старт». 

2006-2016 гг. - развитие международного сотрудничества в области создания современных систем космической связи и наблюдения, модернизированные корабли «Прогресс МС», «Союз МC», работа над созданием пилотируемой транспортной системы с новым космическим кораблем «Федерация» и средствами межорбитальной транспортировки, разработка новых модулей для МКС.

Сегодня ЭНЕРГИЯ - уникальное стратегическое предприятие, головная организация по созданию и эксплуатации Российского сегмента Международной космической станции. ЭНЕРГИЯ осуществляет изготовление и запуски модернизированных транспортных пилотируемых космических кораблей «Союз МС», транспортных грузовых космических кораблей «Прогресс МС», модулей Российского сегмента МКС. 

ЭНЕРГИЯ обеспечивает интеграцию и управление полетом Российского сегмента МКС, доставку на нее космонавтов и грузов, выполнение программ научных исследований и экспериментов.

Коллектив ЭНЕРГИИ проводит научно-исследовательские и опытно-конструкторские работы в области создания перспективных пилотируемых транспортных систем, космической инфраструктуры XXI века и осуществления пилотируемых экспедиций в различные области околоземного пространства и Солнечной системы. 

ЭНЕРГИЯ разрабатывает пилотируемый транспортный корабль нового поколения «Федерация», которому предстоит доставить российских космонавтов на Луну, проектирует и изготавливает новые модули для МКС. 

В направлении «Автоматические космические системы» ЭНЕРГИЯ создает на базе универсальной космической платформы автоматические космические аппараты космических систем различного назначения, в интересах социально-экономического развития и укрепления оборонного потенциала страны.

В направлении «Ракетные системы» ЭНЕРГИЯ изготавливает разгонные блоки типа ДМ для обеспечения запусков спутников глобальной навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС и космических аппаратов по госзаказу, а также по коммерческим программам. Продолжается дальнейшая модернизация разгонного блока типа ДМ, в том числе и для расширения программы исследования космического пространства. 

Предприятие награждено четырьмя орденами Ленина, орденом Октябрьской Революции, имеет две Благодарности Президента Российской Федерации. Огромный вклад в его создание и развитие внесли стоявшие у истоков академики Академии наук СССР Сергей Павлович КОРОЛЁВ, Василий Павлович МИШИН и Валентин Петрович ГЛУШКО. 

С праздником, коллеги!"

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"МОСКВА, 26 августа. /ТАСС/. Плавучий космодром "Морской старт" может получит новую ракету вместо носителя семейства "Зенит", сообщил сегодня глава РКК "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев.

"Бесспорно, есть тема создания новой ракеты-носителя для проекта "Морской старт", и новому инвестору будет сложно работать над этим", - сказал он.

При этом он не уточнил, останутся ли ракеты "Зенит" в этом проекте.

Солнцев также заявил, что сделка по продаже проекта "Морской старт", как ожидается, будет закрыта в начале следующего года, наиболее предпочтительным является российский кандидат.

"Думаю, что сделка (по продаже "Морского старта") будет закрыта в начале 2017 года. Мы склоняемся к российскому кандидату, у него интересная программа, с ним удобно работать. Думаю, что у нас скоро появится свой Илон Маск, можно сказать даже Илон Маск в квадрате", - сказал Солнцев.

Он подтвердил, что РКК "Энергия" планирует до конца года урегулировать спор с американской корпорацией Boeing и подписать "окончательный документ".

Источник в ракетно-космической отрасли на прошлой неделе рассказал ТАСС, что власти США могут одобрить сделку по продаже "Морского старта" российскому инвестору до конца года. По его словам, возобновление приостановленной в 2014 году пусковой программы ожидается не раньше 2018 года. При этом ранее сообщалось, что инвестором проекта готов стать совладелец S7 Group Владислав Филев.

Он также подчеркнул, что РКК "Энергия" сохранит свое участие в проекте "Морской старт".

"Я очень надеюсь, что мы не уйдем из этого проекта, даже если у него появится новый инвестор. Мы сохраним участие в этом проекте, потому что он очень сложный, а у нас есть опыт и кадры", - сказал он. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Глава РКК "Энергия": для проекта "Морской старт" могут создать новую ракету

----------


## OKA

"Грузовой корабль Dragon американской компании SpaceX совершил успешную посадку в Тихом океане, сообщается в Twitter компании.

«Успешное приводнение Dragon подтверждено, тысячи фунтов научно-исследовательских грузов NASA возвратились с космической станции», — говорится в сообщении."

https://rns.online/military/Gruzovoi...ne-2016-08-26/

----------


## OKA

' С августа 2016 года Центр им.М.В.Хруничева перевел 100% закупок малого объема (от 100 до 500 тыс. руб.) в электронный вид – это относится ко всем конкурентным закупочным процедурам: открытым аукционам, запросам котировок и предложений.

«Работу по переводу процедур закупок малого объема в электронную форму мы начали в конце 2015 года. Сначала запустили закупки малого объема на «Единой электронной торговой площадке» в тестовом режиме и получили хороший результат – средневзвешенный экономический эффект по проведенным процедурам составил более 20%. После этого приняли решение перевести все закупки от 100 до 500 тыс. рублей в электронную форму», - сообщил директор по управлению системой закупок Андрей ТРЕТЬЯКОВ. - «Начавшийся в 2016 году перевод закупочных процедур малого объема в электронную форму – важное направление реформы Центра им.М.В.Хруничева. Мы еще раз убедились в эффективности электронной формы закупок».

Перевод «малых закупок» в электронный вид кроме прямого экономического эффекта позволил привлечь новых поставщиков, многие из которых – субъекты малого и среднего предпринимательства, что позволит выполнить требования Постановления Правительства РФ от 11.12.2014 №1352.

«Предварительный расчет объема закупок у субъектов малого и среднего бизнеса показал: доля таких договоров с начала текущего года достигла 17%. А общий объем компаний-поставщиков Центра им.М.В.Хруничева из числа малого и среднего бизнеса по итогам 2016 года по нашим оценкам составит не менее 23%, а к 2018 году мы рассчитываем увеличить этот показатель до 35%. Среднее количество участников на каждый лот – 4,45 компании», – пояснил ТРЕТЬЯКОВ.

Для поощрения и поддержания конкуренции при проведении закупок в сотрудничестве с «Единой электронной торговой площадкой» Центр им.М.В.Хруничева на постоянной основе проводит обучающие семинары и встречи. Процедуры закупок проводятся в соответствии с Положением о закупках Центра им.М.В.Хруничева, разработанным на основании Федерального закона РФ №223-ФЗ «О закупках товаров, работ, услуг отдельными видами юридических лиц».

Извещения и документация о проведении торговых процедур доступны на сайте «Единой электронной торговой площадки» в секции «Коммерческие закупки» по адресу: https://com.roseltorg.ru "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

Подготовка к новому пуску с космодрома Восточный начнется в ближайшее время. Об этом глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров сообщил на церемонии открытия памятника строителям к космодрома, передает ТАСС.

"Мы сейчас уже в ближайшее время начнем подготовку к следующему пуску, который пройдет в следующем году", - сказал Комаров.

Ранее сообщалось, что "Роскосмос" планирует провести в 2017 году два запуска с нового космодрома, в ходе них в космос могут быть отправлены спутники серии "Канопус" и аппарат "Метеор". В госкорпорации рассчитывают, что с 2018 года с Восточного будет проводиться от шести до восьми запусков, в том числе коммерческих.

----------


## OKA

" 30 августа 2016 года в РКК «Энергия» состоялось заседание Совета главных конструкторов по российскому сегменту (РС) Международной космической станции (МКС). Совет главных конструкторов рассмотрел вопросы готовности к запуску транспортного пилотируемого корабля новой серии (ТПК) «Союз МС-02» и ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ», готовности МКС, стартового и измерительного комплексов, средств и персонала главной оперативной группы управления в ЦУП, средств поиска и спасания, средств медицинского обеспечения космонавтов и экипажей длительных экспедиций к предстоящим работам.

Также по результатам докладов руководителей РКК «Энергия» были рассмотрены вопросы реализации программы транспортно-технического обеспечения МКС, итоги научных экспериментов и программа полёта Российского сегмента МКС на предстоящий период.

По итогам заседания Советом главных конструкторов одобрены предложения РКК «Энергия» по возвращению экипажа из трех человек на корабле «Союз ТМА-20М» 7 сентября 2016 года, по плану предстоящих работ по подготовке корабля «Союз МС-02» к запуску 23 сентября 2016 года и доставке на МКС экипажа основной экспедиции в составе трех человек; о допуске РС МКС к выполнению программы очередного этапа эксплуатации МКС. В составе основного экипажа МКС-49/50 космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Сергей РЫЖИКОВ и Андрей БОРИСЕНКО, а также астронавт НАСА Роберт Шейн КИМБРОУ.

На ТПК «Союз ТМА-20М» 7 сентября с орбиты должны вернуться россияне Алексей ОВЧИНИН и Олег СКРИПОЧКА, а также американец Джеффри УИЛЛЬЯМС.

В заседании приняли участие представители Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС», ОРКК, зарубежных космических агентств, Федерального медико-биологического агентства (ФМБА) России, Федерального агентства воздушного транспорта (Росавиация), предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли и ряда других организаций, участвующих в программе МКС."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


"РОСКОСМОС. «СОЮЗ МС-02» ПРОШЕЛ ТЕСТЫ В ВАКУУМ-КАМЕРЕ 31.08.2016 17:03

На космодроме БАЙКОНУР успешно завершены испытания пилотируемого корабля новой модификации «Союз МС-02» на герметичность в вакуум-камере.

Запуск транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-02» запланирован на 23 сентября 2016 года в 21:17 (21:16:53) мск со стартовой площадки №31 космодрома БАЙКОНУР. ТПК доставит на Международную космическую станцию новый экипаж в составе космонавтов РОСКОСМОСА Сергея РЫЖИКОВА, Андрея БОРИСЕНКО и астронавта НАСА Роберта Шейна КИМБРОУ. Дублируют экипаж космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Александр МИСУРКИН и Николай ТИХОНОВ, а также астронавт НАСА Марк ВАНДЕ ХАЙ.

Транспортные пилотируемые корабли «Союз МС» оснащены усовершенствованной системой управления движением и навигацией, а также модернизированной системой стыковки и внутреннего перехода. Усовершенствовали инженеры и систему электропитания: увеличена площадь и мощность фотоэлементов - солнечные батареи будут вырабатывать больше энергии. Также в составе космического корабля используются новые телевизионная система, система бортовых измерений, средства приземления, система обеспечения теплового режима, система связи и пеленгации."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"На космодроме на мысе Канаверал произошел взрыв

Инцидент имел место на пусковой площадке компании SpaceX. Очевидцы говорят о клубах черного дыма, поднимающихся с места происшествия



© Joe Raedle/Getty Images

https://twitter.com/PointyEndUp

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 1 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Пильщиков/. Взрыв произошел на космодроме, расположенном на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида).

Об этом сообщило агентство Associated Press.

По предварительным данным, инцидент произошел на пусковой площадке компании SpaceX. Очевидцы говорят о клубах черного дыма, поднимающихся с этого места."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Происшествия - На космодроме на мысе Канаверал произошел взрыв


"Bзрывом на стартовой площадке закончился очередной запуск многоразовой ракеты Falcon 9. Как сообщал ранее Элон Маск, будущий старт должен был стать первым опытом "повторного" пуска ракеты компании SpaceX.

"Falcon 9 just exploded at their Launch Complex at Cape Canaveral",- написал в твиттер космический обозоеватель Робин Симангел о трагедии на мысе Канаверал.

Взрыв "Фалькона" также подтверждает издание TechCrunch, публикующее фотографии огромного черного облака дыма над мысом Канаверал.

"Взрыв на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида произошёл не во время запуска, а во время тестирования двигателей",- пишут интернет-издания. Авторы напоминают, что взлет должен был произойти 3 сентября - на Falcon 9 планровалось вывести на орбиту первый спутник компании Facebook или израильский спутник связи Amos-6. . Он, судя по всему, также оказался разрушен взрывом.

"Над городом виден дым, очевидцы сообщают, что при взрыве тряслись здания",- пишут СМИ.

"В NASA сообщили, что тестирование было плановым. От взрывной волны пострадали здания в радиусе нескольких километров от площадки, взрывы были слышны на протяжении нескольких минут",- сообщает vc.ru.



Как ранее сообщалось, SpaceX "впервые успешно посадила первую ступень ракеты Falcon 9 в декабре 2015 года" и планировала за счет повторных запусков "сократить затраты на полет на 30 процентов".

По мнению экспертов, тот же «Фалькон» - некий «возврат в 60-е». По всем показателям он либо равен, либо уступает, либо слегка превосходит советский «Протон М», разработанный в 1965 году. Да и пресловутые многоразовые двигатели с расчетом на десятикратное использование начали разрабатывать в СССР в 1976 и закончили в 1980 году.

"Маск ... впарил НАСА некую «хорошо забытую» старую идею под видом небывалых инноваций, развел американское правительство на несколько миллиардов долларов, а теперь играет в космические кораблики. Которые падают. Которые, даже не падая, не выгодны экономически. Которые вообще непонятно зачем и кому нужны. Но зато выглядит всё красиво, громко, инновационно и дорого",- уверены СМИ.

Правда, отметим, ученые и скептики отмечают - Маск, выдаваемый СМИ за "гения тысячетелия" и автора "прорывных технологий" не просто получает государственную поддержку и финансирование из бюджета США, но и терпит колоссальные убытки.

При этом, как выясняется, Маск не выполняет до 2/3 данных покупателям и заказчикам своих технологий обещаний, однако это не мешает ему аноснировать все новые и новые "сенсационные" автомобили, автобусы, батареи, ракеты, и т.п.

"Спутник Intelsat должен был полететь в космос на ракете-носителе Falcon от американской компании SpaceX, но вместо этого его в 2017 году выведет на орбиту российский "Протон-М",- писали СМИ

"Прорывная компания опубликовала данные об убытках за второй квартал текущего года. Во втором квартале прорывная компания принесла необычно большие чистые убытки в размере 293 миллиона долларов. Также Tesla Motors приносит одни убытки уже в течение тринадцати кварталов подряд",- считает пресса."

Читайте больше на http://www.politonline.ru/interpretation/22887453.html


"РОСКОСМОС. ГРАФИК ПУСКОВ В СЕНТЯБРЕ-ДЕКАБРЕ 2016 ГОДА 01.09.2016 16:36

Комиссия РОСКОСМОСА определила план запусков космических аппаратов (КА) в рамках Федеральной космической программы (ФКП), Федеральных целевых программ (ФЦП), программ международного сотрудничества и коммерческих проектов в сентябре-декабре 2016 года.

По программе МКС в сентябре-декабре 2016 года планируется осуществить 3 пуска с космодрома БАЙКОНУР:

    23 сентября: ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) «Союз МС-02»;
    20 октября: ракета-носитель «Союз-У» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-04»;
    16 ноября: ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-03».

23 ноября с космодрома БАЙКОНУР планируется осуществить запуск автоматического космического аппарата Echostar-21 на ракете-носителе «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М».

22 декабря – КА «Канопус-В-ИК» на ракете-носителе «Союз-2.1а»."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

Подтверждение, что к звёздам через тернии...

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 1 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Игорь Борисенко/. Американские астронавты Джефф Уильямс и Кэтлин Рубинс завершили выход в открытый космос для проведения работ на системе охлаждения Международной космической станции (МКС). Он продолжался 6 часов 48 минут.

Как сообщили в пресс-службе NASA, астронавты сняли запасной терморадиатор, установленный ранее для того, чтобы избежать утечки охладителя, проверили крепление панелей солнечных батарей и установили две видеокамеры высокого разрешения, которые в дальнейшем будут использоваться для контроля за стыковкой и отстыковкой кораблей. Для Уильямса этот выход в открытый космос был уже пятым, а для Рубинс - вторым. Нынешний выход в космос - уже 195-й для членов экипажей МКС с 1998 года.

19 августа Уильямс и Рубинс уже выходили за борт МКС для установки нового многофункционального стыковочного узла на американском модуле Harmony и провели подготовительные работы для установки второго такого же модуля, который будет доставлен на борт МКС в 2017 году. Эти узлы предназначены для стыковки со станцией коммерческих космических кораблей компаний Boeing и SpaceX.

Как и в предыдущий выход в открытый космос, астронавты работали с опережением графика и Центр управления полетом (ЦУП) в Хьюстоне (штат Техас) рассматривал возможность выполнения еще одного дополнительного задания - фотографирования установленного в 2011 году на корпусе МКС альфа-спектрометра. Однако после того, как астронавты переместились к входному шлюзу, ЦУП принял решение отложить на будущее выполнение этого задания..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Американские астронавты завершили выход в открытый космос




> Подтверждение, что к звёздам через тернии...


Ну если "тернии"- то это обычно из области неизведанных досель явлений и процессов, а вот обычное дело- человеческий фактор)) Шаттлы-тому пример. 

Красивое видео))  :

----------


## Avia M

Видео действительно красивое. Явно просматривается причина аварии-человеческий фактор (денюжки американе тоже любят  :Smile: ).
В космос без терний? Пока рановато, по моему...

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 3 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Анатолий Бочинин/. Любая задержка в разработке программ пилотируемых запусков в американской космической индустрии приведет к тому, что NASA придется продолжить полагаться на российские ракеты для запуска своих астронавтов на орбиту. Об этом говорится в докладе генерального инспектора аэрокосмического управления, о содержании которого в пятницу рассказала газета The Washington Post.

В частности, по мнению надзорных органов, если частные компании, SpaceX и Boeing не смогут к 2018 году подготовить корабль и ракету, при помощи которых новые экипажи будут доставляться на Международную космическую станцию (МКС), то в таком случае "NASA, возможно, потребуется закупка дополнительных мест у России, чтобы сохранить свое присутствие" на МКС.

The Washington Post отмечает, что цена отправки одного астронавта на орбиту при помощи ракет "Союз" стремительно росла начиная с 2010 года. Пока в США еще действовала программа космических шаттлов, она составляла примерно $26,4 млн за место, однако уже в 2012 году эта цифра выросла до $51 млн. Всего по состоянию на сегодняшний день США заплатили РФ $3,4 млрд. По мнению генерального инспектора, "NASA могло сэкономить $1 млрд, если бы управление изначально поставило перед собой цель начать запускать пилотируемые корабли в 2015 году".

SpaceX и Boeing объявляли о своих планах осуществить первые запуски людей в космос в конце 2017 и в начале 2018 года. Но авторы доклада настроены более скептично. "Основываясь на полученной нами информации во время проведения аудита, мы считаем, что ни Boeing, ни SpaceX не смогут проводить сертифицированные пилотируемые запуски к МКС до конца 2018 года", - сказано в тексте документа."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - СМИ: США придется продолжить закупать у РФ места для отправки астронавтов к МКС

 



"МОСКВА, 2 сентября. /ТАСС/. Глава Минобороны РФ Сергей Шойгу сообщил о проблемах в связи со сроками поставок ракетно-космической техники для военного ведомства от Центра имени Хруничева.

"Подчеркну, что в целом задания гособоронзаказа Центром Хруничева выполняются", - сказал министр.

"Тем не менее, остается ряд проблемных вопросов, в частности, по срокам поставок продукции, которые неоднократно поднимались нами на селекторных совещаниях", - добавил он.

Шойгу напомнил, что Центр имени Хруничева является основным разработчиком и поставщиком средств выведения космических аппаратов - ракет-носителей тяжелого класса "Протон-М", разгонных блоков "Бриз-М" и ракет-носителей легкого класса "Рокот". Он также отметил, что это предприятие определено головным разработчиком новейшего космического ракетного комплекса "Ангара".

"Одна из приоритетных задач Министерства обороны - формирование и поддержание орбитальной группировки космических аппаратов военного назначения", - отметил Шойгу. Министр подчеркнул, что ее реализация напрямую зависит от качества разработки и изготовления ракетно-космической техники."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Шойгу сообщил о проблемах по срокам поставок ракетно-космической техники для Минобороны



"МОСКВА, 2 сентября. /ТАСС/. Все объекты космодрома Восточный в Амурской области должны войти в строй до конца года, заявил глава Минобороны РФ Сергей Шойгу на селекторном совещании с руководством военного ведомства.

"В настоящее время продолжается создание необходимой инфраструктуры "Восточного". До конца 2016 года предстоит ввести в эксплуатацию все объекты космодрома", - сказал Шойгу.

Он пояснил, что на селекторном совещании предстоит обсудить, как идет работа в этом направлении, а также как выполняется поручение правительства, "которое нас попросили проконтролировать".

Ранее в эфире телеканала "Россия 24" глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров заявил, что строительство должно быть завершено до конца 2016 года."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Шойгу: все объекты космодрома Восточный должны быть введены в строй до конца 2016 года


"ЦПК. ЭКИПАЖ МКС-49/50 ГОТОВ К ПРОХОЖДЕНИЮ ПРЕДСТАРТОВОЙ ПОДГОТОВКИ НА БАЙКОНУРЕ 02.09.2016 17:09

2 сентября 2016 года в Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю. А. Гагарина состоялось заседание Межведомственной комиссии, которая рассмотрела результаты подготовки основного и дублирующего экипажей длительной экспедиции МКС-49/50. Основной (космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Сергей РЫЖИКОВ и Андрей БОРИСЕНКО, астронавт НАСА Роберт Шейн КИМБРОУ) и дублирующий (космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Александр МИСУРКИН и Николай ТИХОНОВ, астронавт НАСА Марк ВАНДЕ ХАЙ) экипажи длительной экспедиции МКС-49/50 рекомендованы для продолжения предстартовой подготовки на БАЙКОНУРЕ.

Старт пилотируемого космического корабля «Союз МС-02» запланирован на 23 сентября 2016. Индикатором невесомости и талисманом экипажа станет макет перспективного пилотируемого космического корабля «Федерация».

«Мы надеемся, что таким образом мы станем участниками нулевого испытательного полета нового перспективного космического корабля», – заявил бортинженер транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-02» космонавт Андрей БОРИСЕНКО в ходе пресс-конференции, которая состоялась 2 сентября в Центре подготовки космонавтов."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



Лучше уж куклу или зверушку какую , по традиции))

Центр подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.А.Гагарина. Официальный Web-сайт

https://riamo.ru/article/116724/tali...vnym-burlak.xl

"Нулевой полёт"- как-то стрёмно)) Видать чей-то креативный ход. Хотя кто знает, что ещё использовалось в качестве индикатора-талисмана...




> ...В космос без терний? Пока рановато, по моему...


И ведь не поспоришь)))

----------


## Avia M

Солидная "делегация" встречающих.

Транспортная авиация Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) перебрасывает средства поиска и спасения в Казахстан для встречи экипажа международного транспортного пилотируемого корабля "Союз ТМА-20М", сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на в пресс-службу округа.

"В поисково-спасательном обеспечении посадки "Союза" принимают участие около 150 военнослужащих, 12 вертолетов Ми-8 со спецоборудованием на борту, три самолета Ан-12 и Ан-26 и 18 единиц автотехники, включая шесть поисково-эвакуационных машин повышенной проходимости", - говорится в сообщении ЦВО.

Посадка спускаемого аппарата космического корабля "Союз ТМА-20М" запланирована на 7 сентября 2016 года в 04:15 мск с экипажем длительной экспедиции, в составе которого космонавты Алексей Овчинин, Олег Скрипочка и астронавт NASA Джеффри Уилльямс.

Дежурство по обеспечению посадки космического корабля организовано в центре боевого управления уральского объединения ВВС и ПВО в Екатеринбурге.

----------


## Avia M

РКК "Энергия" - разработчик и производитель всех российских космических кораблей - приступила к созданию нового транспортного корабля повышенной грузоподъемности, говорится в квартальном отчете корпорации.  Об этом пишет ТАСС.

"С целью модернизации транспортно-технического обеспечения российского сегмента Международной космической станции в корпорации начата разработка транспортного грузового корабля повышенной грузоподъемности", - говорится в документе.

Согласно отчету, новый корабль потребуется запускать до трех раз в год, в то время как грузовики "Прогресс" требуют до четырех запусков. Новый грузовик сможет доставлять на орбиту больше грузов, чем эксплуатируемые сегодня корабли "Прогресс МС", которые способны взять на борт не более 2600 кг, говорится в сообщении на сайте РКК "Энергия". Также использование нового корабля позволит снизить стоимость доставки грузов на станцию, отмечают в корпорации.

"Разработка транспортного грузового корабля повышенной грузоподъемности находится на этапе эскизного проектирования, которое планируется завершить в декабре 2016 года", - приводятся в сообщении слова гендиректора предприятия Владимира Солнцева.

Вопрос о создании нового грузового корабля стал актуальным после появления на рынке ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" с повышенной грузоподъемностью и головным обтекателем увеличенной размерности, поясняет корпорация.

----------


## Avia M

Вероятно скоро-"Космос в массы"...

Глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров подготовил проект положения о межведомственной комиссии ‎по отбору космонавтов. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.
 Согласно тексту проекта, основными задачами комиссии являются рассмотрение предложений по количеству и составу отряда космонавтов, утверждение их кандидатур, принятие решений о наборе новых членов миссии.
В проекте положения говорится, что состав межведомственной комиссии формируется из представителей "Роскосмоса", Минобороны РФ, федерального ‎медико-биологического агентства, Российской академии наук, а также организаций, отвечающих за создание космической техники, подготовку космонавтов и их медицинское обеспечение. Председателем комиссии является глава "Роскосмоса" Игорь Комаров.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;139407]"На космодроме на мысе Канаверал произошел взрыв


В тему...



Основатель компании Space X, американский миллиардер Илон Маск в твиттере сделал несколько заявлений о случившемся на прошлой неделе взрыве его ракеты Falcon 9. Так, Маск назвал случившееся «наиболее сложным и запутанным отказом, случившимся у нас за последние 14 лет».  Об этом пишет Газета.ru.

По его утверждению, в настоящее время эксперты пытаются понять природу «тихого хлопка за секунду до того, как вспыхнуло пламя» на ракете. Маск говорит, что этот хлопок мог исходить от ракеты или «откуда-то еще». При этом всех, кто имеет в распоряжении любые записи с места событий, просят отправлять их по адресу report@spacex.com. Маск не исключил, что авария стали следствием внешнего воздействия на ракету. При этом бизнесмен выразил благодарность NASA, Управлению гражданской авиации и ВВС за оказанную помощь.

Ракета Falcon взорвалась 1 сентября при заправке топливом за два дня до запуска на орбиту израильского спутника связи.

----------


## OKA

"Москва, 13 сентября. Снятые с боевого дежурства ракетные комплексы «Тополь» могут быть использованы для вывода спутников на орбиту. С таким предложением выступил производитель боевой ракетной техники Московский институт теплотехники (МИТ).

Модернизированная для космических запусков пусковая установка, была продемонстрирована МИТ на выставке «Армия-2016» министру обороны Сергею Шойгу.

Ракетные комплексы «Тополь» были разработана в МИТ и активно разворачивались в восьмидесятые годы. Каждый комплекс несет трехступенчатую твердотопливную ракету РТ-2ПМ. Сейчас «Тополя» постепенно снимают с боевых дежурств из-за истечения сроков службы ракет. Уже к 2021 году все «Тополя» будут выведены из состава РВСН.

В связи с этим МИТ придумал, как наиболее рационально утилизировать снятые с боевых дежурств ракеты. Руководство институт разработало план использования «Тополей» как ракет-носителей, способных вывести на низкую околоземную орбиту порядка 500 кг полезной нагрузки.

Сообщается, что сейчас в РВСН числятся 72 комплекса «Тополь» и 78 комплексов «Тополь-М»...."

Источник: Списанные комплексы «Тополь» используют для вывода спутников на орбиту




"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 12 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Качалин/. Американская компания Blue Origin разработала тяжелую ракету-носитель New Glenn для запусков на орбиту Земли. Пуски предполагается начать до 2020 года с мыса Канаверал (штат Флорида), сообщило в понедельник агентство Reuters.

"New Glenn сконструирована для того, чтобы доставлять в космос спутники связи коммерческого назначения и людей", - приводит агентство заявление владельца Blue Origin, предпринимателя Джеффри Безоса.

По его словам, ракета названа в честь первого астронавте США Джона Гленна, совершившего на корабле виток вокруг Земли.

Первая ступень ракеты рассчитана на многоразовое использование и оснащена семью ракетными двигателями BE-4 (Би-и-4). В настоящий момент компания строит стартовую площадку и ангары на территории базы ВВС на мысе Канаверал.

Компания Безоса ранее разработала суборбитальный космический корабль New Shepard, который в июне прошел усложненные летные испытания в штате Техас. New Shepard рассчитан на полеты на высоту 100 км. Корабль с экипажем из трех человек, как ожидается, сможет брать на борт несколько пассажиров или полезный груз.

Blue Origin - одна из нескольких частных компаний, заявивших о намерении запустить регулярные туристические "полеты в космос". Совместно с консорциумом United Launch Alliance, созданным компаниями Boeing и Lockheed Martin, она также разрабатывает новый американский двигатель, который должен прийти на смену российскому РД-180, устанавливаемому в настоящее время на первой ступени ракеты Atlas V."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - СМИ: Blue Origin разработала тяжелую ракету для запуска спутников и людей


"БУЭНОС-АЙРЕС, 11 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Елена Кондратьева/. Национальная комиссия по космической деятельности (Conae) Аргентины планирует осуществить новый запуск прототипа ракеты-носителя Tronador-II, изготавливаемой в республике, до конца этого года. Как сообщила газета Clarín, старт будет произведен с космодрома Пунта-Индио, расположенного в 160 км от Буэнос-Айреса.

Аргентина намерена использовать Tronador-II для вывода на орбиту собственных спутников. Планируется, что ракета-носитель будет способна поднимать груз около 250 кг.

В 2014 году Аргентина уже проводила два испытательных запуска прототипа Tronador-II. Первый из них закончился неудачей. Ракета упала, едва оторвавшись от платформы. Второй запуск прошел успешно: прототип VEX-1-B пролетел 27 секунд, поднявшись на высоту 2200 метров.

В октябре 2014 года Аргентина стала первой страной в Латинской Америке, которая успешно вывела на орбиту геостационарный коммуникационный спутник собственного производства ARSAT-1 ("АРСАТ-1"). Он позволяет предоставлять большой спектр телекоммуникационных услуг, включая спутниковое телевидение, интернет, передачу данных и телефонию на территории Аргентины, Чили, Уругвая и Парагвая.

В октябре прошлого года с космодрома Куру (Французская Гвиана) был запущен второй аргентинский телекоммуникационный спутник ARSAT-2 ("АРСАТ-2"). Он позволяет транслировать сигнал не только на территории Южной, но также Центральной и Северной Америки."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Аргентина планирует до конца года произвести новый запуск прототипа своей ракеты-носителя

----------


## OKA

"ПЕКИН, 15 сен – РИА Новости, Жанна Манукян. Китайские ученые в четверг вечером запустили ракету-носитель "Чанчжэн-2F" ("Великий поход-2F"), которая доставит на орбиту обитаемую космическую лабораторию "Тяньгун-2" ("Небесный дворец-2").

Прямая трансляция запуска, который состоялся в 22:04 (17:04 мск) с космодрома Цзюцюань в провинции Ганьсу, велась по Центральному телевидению Китая.

Главными задачами "Тяньгун-2" станут прием пилотируемых и грузовых кораблей, тестирование среднесрочного нахождения на орбите космонавтов, дозаправка топливом, а также проведение ряда научных и прикладных экспериментов. "Тяньгун-2" станет второй орбитальной лабораторией Китая, ее длина составляет 10,4 метра, диаметр — 3,35 метра, вес — 8,6 тонны.

По планам китайских ученых, в середине октября пилотируемый космический корабль "Шэньчжоу-11" ("Священный челнок-11") доставит двух астронавтов на станцию "Тяньгун-2", где они пробудут до 30 дней, что станет рекордом в истории китайской космонавтики. В апреле 2017 года Китай отправит на лабораторию первый китайский грузовой корабль "Тяньчжоу-1" ("Небесный корабль-1"), который доставит в лабораторию топливо и другие припасы.

Первый китайский космический аппарат класса орбитальной станции "Тяньгун-1" был запущен в сентябре 2011 года. В конце марта 2016 года "Тяньгун-1" полностью прекратил функционировать, проведя на орбите в общей сложности 1630 дней и превысив проектный срок службы модуля на два с половиной года.

Запуск второй орбитальной лаборатории стал частью амбициозной космической программы Китая, которая предусматривает строительство постоянной космической станции к 2022 году."

https://ria.ru/science/20160915/1477050539.html

----------


## OKA

"Предприятия Роскосмоса не могут договориться между собой, кому из них придётся переделывать свою часть лунной программы. Это может привести к сдвигу сроков экспедиции.

Структурные предприятия Роскосмоса не приняли единого решения об окончательных параметрах лунной программы. Ни одна из сторон не хочет уступать, так как это повлечёт за собой переделку уже созданного и срыв программы по вине этой стороны. В то же время, затягивание решения ещё больше отдаляет время запуска российской пилотируемой экспедиции на Луну, сообщают "Известия".

В данный момент в России принята концепция четырёхпускового старта к Луне. Это означает, что четыре ракеты-носителя с интервалом в несколько дней по отдельности выведут на орбиту лунный корабль, посадочный модуль и разгонные блоки. После их совместной сборки прямо на орбите состоится старт пилотируемой экспедиции. Раздельный старт проще тем, что для него не требуется специальной сверхтяжёлой ракеты. Все необходимые манипуляции можно сделать при помощи тяжёлых ракет-носителей "Ангара".

Основная проблема такого раздельного старта в том, что пуски должны быть совершены с очень короткими промежутками, около трёх дней. Однако при наличии всего одного пускового стола для ракет "Ангара" это невозможно, считает генеральный конструктор космических ракетных комплексов госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Александр Медведев. Он предлагает корпорации "Энергия" доработать космический корабль с учётом изменённых условий вывода на орбиту.

Глава ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев предложил создать новую сверхтяжёлую ракету для обеспечения отправки экспедиции на Луну. С этим, в свою очередь, не согласился Александр Медведев. Он предложил переделать космический корабль, увеличив ёмкость его баков с горючим на 12 тонн. Это, по его мнению, позволит отказаться от вывода на орбиту дополнительного разгонного блока с компонентами горючего керосин — кислород. Именно разгонные блоки могут "ждать" на орбите меньше всего. 

Пока итоговое решение не принято, а время уходит. Если стороны не договорятся, к 2025 году одна из наиболее интересных и перспективных миссий российской космонавтики окажется под угрозой.'

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%83...izka_k_provalu


"15 сентября 2016 года специалисты РКК «Энергия» на космодроме БАЙКОНУР провели авторский осмотр транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-02» и выполнили комплекс технологических операций по накатке головного обтекателя ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ».

По графику подготовительных работ на ближайшую неделю запланирована транспортировка головного блока с ТПК «Союз МС-02» в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракет-носителей площадки 31 для общей сборки с ракетой «Союз-ФГ».

Старт транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-02» запланирован 23 сентября в 21:17 мск с 31-й площадки космодрома БАЙКОНУР. В составе основного экипажа - космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Сергей РЫЖИКОВ и Андрей БОРИСЕНКО, а также астронавт НАСА Роберт Шейн КИМБРОУ. Дублёры - космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Александр МИСУРКИН и Николай ТИХОНОВ, астронавт НАСА Марк ВАНДЕ ХАЙ.

Корабль новой модификации «Союз МС» создан в результате глубокой модернизации корабля «Союз ТМА». Он предназначен для доставки экипажей численностью до трех человек и сопутствующих грузов на Международную космическую станцию, а также для их возвращения на Землю. Во время нахождения на МКС также выполняет функции корабля-спасателя и поддерживается в постоянной готовности к срочному спуску экипажа на Землю."

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22658/

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. ПЕРЕНОС ПИЛОТИРУЕМОГО ПУСКА  17.09.2016 10:38

РОСКОСМОС принял решение о переносе планируемого 23 сентября 2016 года пуска космического корабля «Союз МС-02» по техническим причинам после проведения контрольных испытаний на космодроме БАЙКОНУР.

Дата запуска космического корабля будет объявлена дополнительно."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



Интервью с Главой Центра пилотируемых программ ЦНИИмаша летчиком-космонавтом Олегом Котовым :

https://rns.online/interviews/Glava-...main_interview

----------


## OKA

"Предварительная причина переноса пилотируемого запуска ракеты-носителя "Союз-ФГ" с кораблем новой серии "Союз-МС-02" к МКС связана с выявленным в ходе испытания коротким замыканием под головным обтекателем "Союза-ФГ", сообщил РИА Новости источник в космической отрасли.

В ходе испытаний на Байконуре пристыкованного к ракете-носителю второго корабля новой серии "Союз-МС-02", по предварительным причинам, выявлено короткое замыкание. Новая дата запуска будет объявлена позднее, но скорее всего старт не состоится ранее начала октября 2016", — сказал собеседник агентства."

https://ria.ru/science/20160917/1477208405.html

----------


## Avia M

Как ни парадоксально, но к сожалению "кз" и "хз", пока неотъемлемая составляющая...

----------


## OKA

"После перевода ТГ-2 на орбиту высотой 380 км испытания его бортовых систем планируется завершить к 22 сентября. Пока температура в жилом отсеке +10 градусов, к моменту прилета Ш-11 ее поднимут до +20."

https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/st...37158873243648

  

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Тяньгун-2 – CZ-2F №T2 – Цзюцюань – 15.09.2016, 14:04 UTC



"Заместитель руководителя Канцелярии Китайской программы пилотируемых космических полетов У Пин сегодня сообщил, что выведение с орбиты модуля "Тяньгун-1" ожидается во второй половине 2017 года.

У Пин отметил, что вся конструкция "Тяньгун-1" сохранила целостность, ее орбитальное движение продолжается и пристально отслеживается, средняя высота на орбите составляет около 370 километров, "при этом ежедневно она снижается примерно на 100 метров, ожидается, что во второй половине 2017 года модуль сойдет с орбиты".

"Тяньгун-1" был запущен 29 сентября 2011 года, за проведенный на орбите срок модуль 6 раз осуществлял стыковку с космическими кораблями "Шэньчжоу-8", "Шэньчжоу-9" и "Шэньчжоу-10", были выполнены все поставленные задачи и сделан важный вклад в развитие китайской пилотируемой космонавтики. Проектный срок службы "Тяньгун-1" составляет 2 года, в действительности он эксплуатировался 4 с половиной года.

Модуль "Тяньгун-1" 16 марта 2016 года официально завершил работу в качестве источника данных, полностью выполнив свою историческую миссию. "

Модуль "Тяньгун-1" завершил свою миссию, его выведение с орбиты ожидается во второй половине 2017 года -- Международное радио Китая


"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 18 сентября. /ТАСС/. Запуск ракеты-носителя Atlas V со спутником наблюдения WorldView 4 с базы ВВС США Ванденберг (штат Калифорния) состоится не ранее 20 сентября.

Об этом сообщила американская компания United Launch Alliance в своем микроблоге в Twitter.

 

https://twitter.com/ulalaunch?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

"Запуск Atlas V с аппаратом WorldView 4 состоится не раньше 20 сентября. Ракета и полезная нагрузка находятся в безопасности в мобильной башне обслуживания космического пускового комплекса номер 3", - говорится в сообщении. Запланированный на воскресенье запуск был отменен из-за пожара на базе, уточнила компания.

Ракета со спутником должна была стартовать 16 сентября, однако из-за утечки во время заправки топлива запуск был перенесен на сутки.

Аппарат был изготовлен космическим подразделением корпорации Lockheed Martin по заказу американской компании DigitalGlobe, осуществляющей коммерческую фотосъемку поверхности Земли из космоса. Спутник позволит делать снимки планеты в высоком разрешении.

В 2013 году ULA осуществила запуск аппарата WorldView 3. С его помощью были сделаны фотографии сотен крупных городов и их окрестностей. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3631303

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты РКК «Энергия» начали серию экспериментов по отработке действий человека на Луне с использованием уникального стенда «Cелен», позволяющего имитировать силу тяжести на поверхности спутника Земли.

В ходе очередного эксперимента экипированные в скафандры «Орлан-ДМ» начальник лётно-испытательного отдела Корпорации Марк СЕРОВ и инструктор-космонавт-испытатель 1 класса, руководитель научно-технического центра РКК «Энергия» Александр КАЛЕРИ отработали в условиях лунной гравитации комплекс движений, имитирующих работу космонавта на поверхности Луны. В частности, был смоделирован вход/выход космонавта из ровера, а также продемонстрирована возможность пешего передвижения по лунной поверхности.

Александр ПОЛЕЩУК, начальник отдела 293, заместитель руководителя научно-технического центра РКК «Энергия» по летно-космической деятельности: «Мы проводим такие эксперименты для того, чтобы испытатель потом мог что-то порекомендовать разработчикам систем с точки зрения эргономики при работе на Луне.  Ведь по Луне в скафандре ходить непросто – потребуются специальные средства передвижения или роверы, в которые необходимо забраться, занять удобное положение, разместить вспомогательное оборудование. Для отработки всего этого требуется практика».

По словам специалистов РКК «Энергия», также ведутся консультации с разработчиками скафандра, который будет модернизирован под лунную программу – в его модификации появятся дополнительные шарниры, будут изменены некоторые жесткие элементы конструкции. Это необходимо для того, чтобы человек при падении на поверхности Луны имел возможность встать на ноги без посторонней помощи.

Александр КАЛЕРИ, инструктор-космонавт-испытатель 1 класса, руководитель научно-технического центра РКК «Энергия»: «Испытания проводятся Корпорацией в инициативном порядке. Их цель – ознакомиться с условиями работы человека на Луне и оценить человеческие возможности».

Он отметил, что накопленный в результате серии экспериментов опыт будет тщательно проанализирован и использован специалистами Корпорации при проработке пилотируемых этапов лунной программы. После получения общей картины на уровне ощущений планируется перейти к эргономическим оценкам и начать готовить требования к модулям будущей лунной базы, роверам, взлетно-посадочному комплексу и другим перспективным изделиям лунной программы.

Исторический лунный стенд «Селен» был создан в Лётно-космическом центре РКК «Энергия» в период реализации советской лунной программы начала 1970-х годов. После завершения модернизации в 2015 году стенд представляет собой уникальный комплекс, наглядно подтверждающий приоритет и компетенции РКК «Энергия» в проектировании внекорабельной деятельности (ВКД) на поверхности Луны и Марса. На протяжении многих лет эти вопросы прорабатывались сотрудниками отдела 293 под руководством начальников отдела в разные годы космонавта В.АКСЁНОВА, О.ЦЫГАНКОВА, космонавта А.ПОЛЕЩУКА. Сейчас в отделе ВКД РКК «Энергия» планируют создание стенда и экспериментальных установок для развертывания полномасштабных работ по теме лунных экспедиций. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Задолбали с Луной. Стенд есть- там всё снять, остальное "распилить" за много лет))  

Вопросов "престижа" полёта давно нет. Но желание "пожить красиво" много лет есть)) Тут с упырями из прошлого  , типа бандеровцев и пр. душманов справиться не могут (не хотят?) , а сказок про лунную перемогу и цветущие яблони кооператива "Марс" насочинять готовы с три короба ))
 "Холодный термояд" - тоже старая тема, из той жэж оперы))
Лучше б АМС и долгоживущие спутники делать научились.

----------


## Avia M

> Задолбали с Луной. Стенд есть- там всё снять, остальное "распилить" за много лет))  
> 
> Вопросов "престижа" полёта давно нет. Но желание "пожить красиво" много лет есть)) Тут с упырями из прошлого  , типа бандеровцев и пр. душманов справиться не могут (не хотят?) , а сказок про лунную перемогу и цветущие яблони кооператива "Марс" насочинять готовы с три короба ))
>  "Холодный термояд" - тоже старая тема, из той жэж оперы))
> Лучше б АМС и долгоживущие спутники делать научились.


*ОКА*! Искусство; оно же вечно! Без Луны и прочих Юпитеров, никак...

----------


## OKA

"...Источник в ракетно-космической отрасли ранее сообщал ТАСС, что старт был перенесен из-за неисправности в аппаратуре корабля "Союз МС-02". По его словам, может потребоваться замена аппаратуры, вызвавшей короткое замыкание.

Также источник ранее сообщил, экипаж "Союза" возвращается в Москву. К МКС 23 сентября должны были отправиться  российские космонавты Сергей Рыжиков и Андрей Борисенко, а также американский астронавт Роберт Шейн Кимброу."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Источник: госкомиссия обсудит новую дату пилотируемого пуска к МКС


Луномарсианские бизнес-туры спасут отцов русской демократии))

"Текст: Юрий Караш, член-корреспондент Российской академии космонавтики

Российская космонавтика делает ставку на лунный туризм. Аналогичные планы вынашивают и частные компании из других стран. Но дело не в том, что Россия может запустить туристов к Луне, а в том, что вся лунная программа РФ может приобрести коммерческий характер, что станет для нашей космонавтики важным подспорьем в решении действительно амбициозных задач. Например, покорения Марса.

Ровно десять лет назад на корабле «Союз ТМА-9» в космос (точнее, на МКС) отправилась первая в мире космическая туристка и – одновременно – первый иранский космонавт Ануше Ансари. А за 45 лет до этого вышел роман британского писателя-фантаста Артура Кларка «Лунная пыль», сюжет которого разворачивается вокруг экскурсионной поездки по спутнику Земли. В то время, когда эта книга увидела свет, человечество еще только училось летать на околоземную орбиту и события, описанные в «Лунной пыли», казались делом далекого будущего. Однако уже в 1960-е годы, еще до успешного завершения лунной программы «Аполлон», пошли разговоры о строительстве отеля на Луне силами компании «Хилтон». Недостаточная развитость космических технологий и недостаточная вовлеченность частного сектора в космическую деятельность в то время не позволили перевести данную идею в практическую плоскость. 

«В том, что российская космонавтика вынуждена делать ставку на космический туризм в качестве одного из способов своего выживания, нет ничего для нее постыдного»
В 2000-х годах ситуация изменилась. Интерес, проявленный частным сектором к исследованию и освоению космоса, а также распространенность и доступность космических технологий вновь сделали Луну одним из желанных объектов для приложения сил и средств бизнесменов. Поэтому в наши дни планы отправить туристов если не на Луну, то, по крайней мере, к Луне выглядят не более фантастичными, чем полеты в космос в начале 1960-х годов. 

Русская идея

Первой переводить разговоры о лунном туризме в практическую плоскость начала российская компания РКК «Энергия». В 2005 году она предложила желающим пожить неделю на МКС, а потом облететь вокруг Луны и полюбоваться на нее с расстояния 100–200 километров. По оценке Николая Севастьянова, в то время занимавшего пост президента и генерального директора «Энергии», полет туристического «Союза» с пассажиром и двумя космонавтами должен был стоить около ста миллионов долларов плюс-минус 10%. Севастьянов также утверждал, что практически все необходимые для полета компоненты уже есть. Это пилотируемые корабли «Союз» и разгонные блоки для доставки туриста на МКС и облета Луны, которые (что особенно важно для «частников») имеют в активе сотни успешных запусков. С мнением Севастьянова полностью согласен один из туристов, летавших на МКС, – Ричард Гэрриотт. «Думаю, те, кто говорят, что США преуспели в сфере обеспечения безопасности космических полетов, просто ошибаются, – сказал он. – У «Союза» в 100 раз лучший рейтинг безопасности, чем у шаттла».

По мнению специалистов «Энергии», запуск туриста на Луну мог бы состояться уже через три–четыре года после начала финансирования данного проекта. Но, увы, уход Севастьянова с поста главы РКК «Энергия» (во многом, кстати, связанный с тем, что его лунные – не только туристические – замыслы не вписывались в утвержденную космическую программу России) привел к временному забвению планов отправить туристов к Луне.

В 2007 году «эстафетную палочку» подхватила американская компания Space Adventures, известная тем, что к настоящему времени организовала 8 полетов космических туристов на МКС на борту российских «Союзов» (всего туристов было 7, но один слетал дважды). Видимо, речь шла о проекте, уже озвученном «Энергией», ибо Space Adventures предлагала отправить туристов вокруг Луны на «Союзах» по той же цене. При этом компания планировала возить к Луне сразу по два туриста, выручая за полет уже 200 миллионов долларов (третьим членом экипажа должен быть профессиональный космонавт). 

Золотой костыль

Примерно в то же время – в 2007–2008 годах – в США была организована компания Golden Spike, что переводится как «золотой костыль». Подобное название было выбрано не случайно, ведь именно так был назван последний костыль, забитый в 1869 году в шпалу первой трансконтинентальной железной дороги, соединившей восточное и западное побережья США. Аналогия понятна – компания Golden Spike знаменует собой успешное завершение попыток человечества «вымостить» дорогу на Луну после окончания программы «Аполлон».  

В 2012 году Golden Spike объявила о намерении начать туристические полеты на Луну в районе 2020 года. Цена билета немаленькая – 750 миллионов долларов за человека, что неудивительно. Ведь речь идет не просто о полете к Луне, а о посадке на ее поверхность, то есть фактически о повторении программы «Аполлон». В одну «поездку» компания намерена отправлять, опять же, сразу двух туристов, выручая таким образом 1,5 миллиарда долларов за одно посещение Луны. О солидности данной компании и серьезности ее намерений говорит состав ее руководства. Основали Golden Spike Алан Стерн, занимавший пост ассоциированного администратора НАСА по науке в 2007–2008 годах, и Джерри Гриффин, работавший директором Космического центра имени Джонсона, а в совет директоров входит ряд личностей, известных всей Америке, включая бывшего спикера Конгресса Ньюта Гингрича, бывшего губернатора штата Нью-Мексико Билла Ричардсона и бывшего руководителя программы «Спэйс Шаттл» Уэна Хейла. 

На создание техники для полетов на Луну Golden Spike планирует потратить 7–8 миллиардов долларов. Любопытно, что при этом она намерена взять на вооружение модель российской космической отрасли 1980-х – 1990-х годов, состоящей в максимальном использовании уже имеющейся ракетно-космической техники для решения относительно новых задач. Речь идет о программах «Мир», «шаттл-Мир» и МКС, которые были реализованы с применением того «железа», которое было разработано в СССР еще в 1960-е и 1970-е годы. Таким образом, единственный элемент, который придется разработать с чистого листа, – это лунный посадочный модуль. Решением этой задачи займется компания Northrop Grumman, с которой Golden Spike подписала соответствующий контракт в 2013 году.

Компания ожидает, что ее главными клиентами будут страны, заинтересованные в лунных исследованиях, или же желающие доставить своих представителей на Луну по соображениям престижа. Правда, при условии, что эти государства пройдут политический «фейс-контроль». Так, например, компания не продаст «путевку» на Луну представителям Китая и тех стран, доступ которых к американским высоким технологиям запрещен соответствующим законом США из опасений, что они могут использовать данные технологии для разработки новых типов вооружений.

Поддержка правительства

Принципиально важно и то, что планы Golden Spike получили полное одобрение со стороны НАСА. «Этот шаг со стороны частного сектора является еще одним свидетельством своевременности и мудрости общей космической политики администрации Обамы, – говорится в официальном заявлении агентства. – Цель данной политики – создать среду, в которой коммерческие космические компании могли «взрастать» на почве прошлых достижений НАСА с тем, чтобы агентство могло бы сосредоточить свои усилия на решении новых смелых задач – отправить людей к астероиду, а в конечном итоге – к Марсу».  

Следом за Golden Spike возникла британская компания Excalibur Almaz. Даже не слышавший ранее об этой организации, но знакомый в общих чертах с советской и российской космической программой человек по одному названию фирмы догадается, что она каким-то образом связана с Россией. И не ошибется, ибо Excalibur Almaz намерена использовать для полетов к Луне советскую технику. С этой целью она закупила у России две неиспользованных станции типа «Алмаз»/«Салют» и четыре трехместных корабля типа ТКС («Транспортный корабль снабжения»), несколько экземпляров которого были испытаны в беспилотном режиме. В качестве носителей для выведения в космос «Салютов» и ТКС планируется использовать «Протоны». Стоимость полета по трассе Земля – Луна – Земля плюс «покрутиться» вокруг Селены составит для одного туриста не более 150 миллионов долларов. Компания намеревалась оснастить «Алмазы» и ТКС современной электроникой и оборудованием. Работы планировалось провести на острове Мэн в Ирландском море, где располагается штаб-квартира компании.

«Уже восемь человек изъявили желание отправиться в путешествие к Луне на борту модернизированного космического корабля серии «Союз». Среди них режиссер Джеймс Кэмерон и некая семья из Японии»
Excalibur Almaz также пользовалась поддержкой американского правительства, по крайней мере, на определенном отрезке своей деятельности. В 2012-м она успешно завершила второй этап партнерства с НАСА по созданию пилотируемых кораблей на коммерческой основе.

*Американский предприниматель Арт Дюла, основатель и глава Excalibur Almaz, планировал к 2025 году отправить к Луне не менее 30 человек , однако говорить о том, насколько далеко эта компания продвинулась в реализации своих планов, достаточно сложно, ибо против некоторых членов ее руководства, в частности против Дюлы, уже было возбуждено несколько судебных исков по обвинению в мошенничестве. Один из ТКС был продан на аукционе в Бельгии в 2014 году, а одна из двух станций типа «Алмаз» была отправлена на остров Мэн вместе с оставшимися ТКС, но вполне возможно, что это не конечный пункт их назначения.  

В 2014 году компания Space Adventures вновь заговорила о возможности организации окололунных экскурсий с использованием «Союзов» с приближением к поверхности Луны на расстояние до 100 километров. И рассчитывала начать подобные полеты уже в 2018 году. Также рассматривала вариант организации туристических полетов к Луне на «Союзах» американская компания Constellation Services International. Не исключено, что к организации лунного туризма приступят и частные космические компании SpaceX и Blue Origin, тем более что обе работают над созданием носителей сверхтяжелого класса, подходящих для экспедиций к Луне и на Луну. Первая вскоре должна испытать свой «Фалькон Тяжелый», а вторая заявила несколько дней назад о намерении создать носитель, соизмеримый по размерам и грузоподъемности со знаменитым лунным «Сатурном-5». 

Спасение космической отрасли

Руководители российской космической отрасли неоднократно озвучивали намерения фактически повторить американскую программу «Аполлон», отправив российских космонавтов на Луну между 2025 и 2035 годами. Во многом с этой целью стал строиться новый космодром Восточный и создаваться корабль «Федерация». Также было объявлено о начале работ по созданию нового корабля «Рывок» для обеспечения постоянной транспортной связи между околоземной и окололунной орбитами. А совсем недавно Роскосмос обнародовал планы построить сверхтяжелый носитель с лунным «прицелом».

Однако намерения достичь Луны с помощью людей не оказались вписанными ни в один из официальных документов, содержащих изложение космической стратегии России. Более того, уже неоднократно урезавшийся российский космический бюджет может быть подвергнут дальнейшему секвестированию, что ставит под вопрос не только создание новой техники для решения задач за пределами низкой земной орбиты, но и сохранение нынешнего объема участия России в программе МКС. Возникает естественный вопрос: на что тогда надеются руководители российской космонавтики, закладывая на ее «стапелях» принципиально новые корабли и носители?

Глава РКК «Энергия» Владимир Солнцев косвенно дал понять, что может лежать в основе подобных надежд, заявив, что РКК все более пристально изучает рынок космического туризма, так как в перспективе может столкнуться со снижением спроса на космические корабли в традиционных для себя направлениях. «Энергия» ежегодно выпускает по четыре корабля «Союз», без которых невозможно добраться до МКС, но в ближайшие годы американские компании обещают предоставить для полетов к станции новые модели космических кораблей, которые станут конкурентами «Союзам». «Мы уже сегодня предпринимаем меры, чтобы объемы производства кораблей «Союз» не снижались в разы: у нас есть непрерывный, измеряемый десятилетиями опыт создания, производства и эксплуатации пилотируемых космических кораблей, мы делаем ставку на надежность нашей техники, – подчеркнул Солнцев. – Один из сценариев – космический туризм, программа по облету Луны».

«Энергия» планирует на первом этапе лунного туризма использовать проверенные «Союзы», тем более что для их полетов к естественному спутнику Земли не требуется практически никакой модификации. Они изначально создавались для советской лунной программы и в варианте «Зонд» совершили в 1968–1970 годах четыре успешных полета к Луне и обратно. Однако, по мнению главы российского представительства Space Adventures Сергея Костенко, «используемые сегодня «Союзы» для Луны не приспособлены и их нужно основательно переделать». «Союзу» предстоит поменять радиационную защиту, усовершенствовать систему посадки и разгона», – уточнил он.

Однако, по словам Солнцева, на лунно-туристические «Союзы» не потребуется устанавливать никакой специальной противорадиационной защиты. «На сегодняшний день дополнительных конструкторских решений по преодолению угрозы радиационной опасности у нас не предусмотрено. Преодоление радиационных поясов происходит достаточно быстро, опасность существует при длительной работе космического аппарата, а весь этот полет (к лунной орбите – прим. ВЗГЛЯД) происходит в течение всего 6–7 дней», – отметил Солнцев. По его же словам, уже восемь человек изъявили желание отправиться в путешествие к Луне на борту модернизированного космического корабля серии «Союз». Среди них режиссер Джеймс Кэмерон (кстати, проходивший подготовку в Звездном городке в начале 2000-х годов), а также семья из Японии. Стоимость «билета» на одного человека – 120 миллионов долларов. 

Но «Союзы» – это день вчерашний. А что дальше? Один из главных создателей «Федерации», генеральный конструктор РКК «Энергия» Николай Брюханов заявил газете ВЗГЛЯД, что туризм «не относится к основным областям применения нового корабля». Но возможно, что именно эта область станет для него одной из основных, по крайней мере в обозримом будущем. Это вполне реально, особенно с учетом того, что максимальная продолжительность автономного полета с экипажем численностью 4 человека составит у «Федерации» 14 суток (этого времени более чем достаточно для полета по трассе Земля – Луна – Земля), а пилотироваться корабль может одним профессиональным космонавтом. Вполне возможно и то, что под эту же туристическую «упряжку» создается «Рывок», ибо один из сценариев туристического полета к Луне предусматривает прибытие туристов на МКС, проведение там некоторого времени, полет от МКС к Луне, затем обратно на МКС и лишь после этого возвращение на Землю. 

В том, что российская космонавтика вынуждена делать ставку на космический туризм в качестве одного из способов своего выживания, нет ничего для нее постыдного. Если кому и следует испытывать смущение, то это тем, кто переводит одну из главных наукоемких и престижных отраслей России на голодный паек. К тому же, как свидетельствует современный опыт мировой космонавтики, многие западные компании, включая Space Adventures, Excalibur Almaz и Golden Spike, намерены заниматься лунным туризмом с использованием либо техники, либо опыта советско-российской космической отрасли, что является косвенным подтверждением технической готовности российской космонавтики к организации и реализации космического туризма за границами околоземного пространства.

В ситуации, когда отечественная космическая отрасль вынуждена хвататься за спасательный круг, на котором написано «лунный туризм», есть два плюса. Первый состоит в том, что интенсивный поиск коммерческих клиентов-туристов для обеспечения хотя бы частичного внебюджетного финансирования лунного направления российской пилотируемой космонавтики позволит высвободить федеральные средства на достижение подлинно инновационных целей, лежащих за пределами лунной орбиты, таких как, например, полет к Марсу и на Марс.

Второй заключается во вскрытии истинной ценности стремления на Луну. Если пересечение Атлантики с целью достичь берегов Вест-Индии можно было называть амбициозным проектом во времена Колумба, то в XX веке, когда каждый желающий мог сделать это на борту «Нормандии» и прочих океанских лайнеров, в подобном путешествии не было уже ничего нового или амбициозного. Освоение Луны, как и околоземной орбиты, должно удовлетворять амбиции частного бизнеса, но никак не государства, считающего себя великой космической державой. "

http://vz.ru/society/2016/9/19/833256.html

----------


## OKA

" Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» начинает набор кандидатов в единый отраслевой кадровый резерв для формирования пула высокоэффективных сотрудников с целью последующего назначения на руководящие должности.

Правление РОСКОСМОСА утвердило Политику в области формирования и развития кадрового резерва, в соответствии с которой кадровый резерв состоит из двух уровней: отраслевой кадровый резерв госкорпорации и внутренний кадровый резерв предприятий. Отраслевой кадровый резерв формируется для последующего назначения на должности генеральных директоров, заместителей генеральных директоров, генеральных/главных конструкторов. Кандидаты на другие должности находятся в кадровом резерве предприятий.

Для попадания в отраслевой кадровый резерв сотрудник должен быть не старше 50 лет, иметь общий стаж работы не менее 5 лет, стаж работы в отрасли не менее 2 лет и стаж работы на руководящих позициях не менее 3 лет. Важно, чтобы он был готов к переезду в другой регион, имел подтвержденные показатели эффективности своей работы, не имел дисциплинарных взысканий, медицинских противопоказаний и препятствий к получению формы допуска.

Для зачисления в отраслевой кадровый резерв РОСКОСМОСА кандидаты должны пройти несколько этапов – отбор по формальным критериям, дистанционную и очную оценку. Итоговые списки сотрудников, зачисленных в отраслевой кадровый резерв, будут утверждены в январе 2017 года.

В 2015 году состоялся первый набор в отраслевой кадровый резерв, в рамках которого 57 резервистов уже прошли программу обучения в Московской Школе управления СКОЛКОВО. Обучение второго набора стартует в апреле 2017 года на базе Корпоративной Академии РОСКОСМОСА.

Образовательная программа рассчитана на 2 года и включает в себя большой объем дисциплин по развитию управленческих, профессионально-технических и бизнес-компетенций. В программе – мастер-классы руководителей ракетно-космической отрасли и ведущих отраслевых экспертов, тренинги по экономике, менеджменту, стратегии, управлению поставками и качеством, маркетингу, управлению командой, развитию персонала и др. Все курсы основываются на реальных управленческих практиках отечественных и зарубежных предприятий космической, авиационной, машиностроительной, металлургической и энергетической отраслей. Участников ждет большая проектная деятельность, в ходе которой они смогут отработать полученные знания на практике. В рамках программы предусмотрены стажировки на передовых российских и зарубежных предприятиях.

В рамках отраслевого кадрового резерва будет сформирована отдельная группа, которая пройдет обучение по программе «Школа главного конструктора». Цель проекта – подготовить пул сотрудников, готовых к назначению на должность генерального конструктора по направлению. Участниками данной программы могут стать главные и генеральные конструкторы предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли. Обучение рассчитано на 3 года и включает в себя управленческие дисциплины, узкоспециализированные курсы для развития профессиональных компетенций и участие в проектах.

Генеральный директор РОСКОСМОСА Игорь КОМАРОВ: «Формирование единого отраслевого кадрового резерва является и будет оставаться приоритетной задачей для РОСКОСМОСА. Инвестиции в человеческий капитал, в развитие профессионалов – важнейшая составляющая успеха реформы. Только образованные, системно мыслящие лидеры могут вести коллективы к достижению амбициозных целей, которые сегодня стоят перед ракетно-космической отраслью».

Исполнительный директор по персоналу и социальной политике РОСКОСМОСА Алла ВУЧКОВИЧ: «Сейчас средний возраст руководителей отрасли превышает 54 года, а на некоторых предприятиях этот уровень еще выше. Поэтому формирование кадрового резерва призвано решить две ключевые задачи – обеспечить стабильную и плавную смену поколений и способствовать продвижению высокоэффективных сотрудников на руководящие позиции»."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Нанотех)) Луна-Луна))

----------


## OKA

"Единая территориально-распределенная информационная система дистанционного зондирования Земли (ЕТРИС ДЗЗ) прошла государственные испытания. Запланированное в 2016 году начало штатной эксплуатации позволит Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» существенно повысить эффективность предоставления информации ДЗЗ и информационных продуктов на её основе для широкого круга потребителей.

ЕТРИС создавалась в рамках Федеральной космической программы 2006–2015 годов и стала общефедеральным проектом по интеграции в единое геоинформационное пространство всех информационных ресурсов ДЗЗ на территории страны. Проект объединил унифицированными техническими стандартами в рамках новой иерархии всю наземную инфраструктуру, обеспечивающую управление целевым применением российских космических аппаратов ДЗЗ, прием информации, ее обработку и передачу потребителям. Координация работы ранее разнородных и разобщенных центров, принадлежащих различным министерствам, ведомствам и отдельным организациям, позволяет рационально распределять задачи в соответствии с техническими возможностями каждого элемента единой системы.

В рамках ЕТРИС создан генеральный каталог хранимых данных ДЗЗ, который объединил все существующие российские архивы космической съемки. Это значительно повышает эффективность использования имеющейся информации ДЗЗ и стимулирует рост интереса отечественных и зарубежных потребителей к российским геоинформационным услугам.

ЕТРИС состоит из 13 крупных центров, которые оптимально расположены на всей территории России – от Калининграда до Хабаровска, включая арктическую зону (Мурманск, а в перспективе – Дудинка и Анадырь). Новая система координирует их работу с отечественными космическими аппаратами ДЗЗ. Она позволит планировать съемку, получать и обрабатывать информацию с космических аппаратов комплексно и без привлечения дополнительных ресурсов.

Технические и программные средства ЕТРИС ДЗЗ разработаны АО «Научно-исследовательский институт точных приборов» (НИИ ТП, входит в холдинг «Российские космические системы»). Архитектура системы открыта для возможностей применения инновационных технологий работы с информацией ДЗЗ из космоса, установки нового программного обеспечения и расширения номенклатуры технических средств, позволяющих сократить время обработки данных.

ЕТРИС поможет российским разработчикам в унификации оборудования, делая создание новых отечественных средств ДЗЗ более гибким и экономически эффективным. Предполагается, что уже с 2016 года предприятия Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» перейдут от разработки наземных комплексов под каждый новый космический аппарат к разработке только недостающих для него элементов уже действующей наземной инфраструктуры.

Генеральный директор РКС Андрей ТЮЛИН: «Создание ЕТРИС с участием специалистов холдинга РКС стало одним из самых масштабных проектов в области использования результатов космической деятельности не только в России, но и в мире. Его реализации способствовали структурные реформы ракетно-космической отрасли в рамках стратегии развития Госкорпорации «Роскосмос». Объединение усилий всех предприятий космического приборостроения, унификация аппаратной и программной части разрозненных систем ДЗЗ позволили создать для России систему с уникальными возможностями».

Начальник отдела департамента автоматических космических комплексов и систем Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Валерий ЗАИЧКО: «Реализация проекта ЕТРИС означает начало новой эры в развитии отечественной системы ДЗЗ. От мелкосерийного производства информации мы переходим к конвейеру. Это расширит возможности использования ДЗЗ в социально-экономических сферах по всей стране. В основе нового подхода лежит хорошо проработанная клиентоориентированная политика, которая позволит нам занять существенную долю быстрорастущего мирового рынка геоинформационных услуг».

Создание ЕТРИС проводилось РОСКОСМОСОМ в тесном взаимодействии с РОСГИДРОМЕТОМ, МЧС, Росреестром, Минприроды и РАН.

Сегодня российская орбитальная группировка ДЗЗ насчитывает семь космических аппаратов, находящихся в режиме эксплуатации и обеспечивающих все виды и режимы съемки, включая гиперспектральную: «Ресурс-П» №1, №2 и №3, «Канопус-В», «Электро-Л» №1 и «Метеор-М» №1 и №2. Еще один аппарат – «Электро-Л» №2 находится на стадии летно-конструкторских испытаний и работает в тестовом режиме."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


"Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» выделит почти 2,5 миллиарда рублей на создание роботов для работы в открытом космосе. Какие «механические космонавты» нужны за бортом космической станции? Через какие испытания проходят «киберы» прежде чем получить допуск на орбиту? Какой российский робот-геолог спроектирован для Марса? Об этом «РГ» рассказывает начальник лаборатории космической робототехники Центрального научно-исследовательского института машиностроения (ЦНИИмаш) Александр ГРЕБЕНЩИКОВ..."

Подробнее :

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22674/

"Власти Китая признали, что потеряли контроль над орбитальной станцией «Тяньгун-1», пишет The Guardian. Ожидается, что отработавшая срок станция войдет в атмосферу Земли и сгорит в ней в конце второй половины 2017 года.

Китайские эксперты уточнили, что орбитальная станция не представляет опасности для планеты. Тем не менее их европейские коллеги утверждают, что неуправляемая станция может угрожать находящимся на орбите Земли спутникам.

Китай пообещал наблюдать за траекторией станции и выпустить соответствующие международные предупреждения, если все-таки посчитает падение «Тяньгун-1» опасным.

Космическую станцию запустили 29 сентября 2011 года. С ней были осуществлены три стыковки, а в начале 2016 года эксплуатация модуля прекратилась.

15 сентября 2016 года Китай запустил космическую станцию «Тяньгун-2». В следующем месяце к ней должен пристыковаться космический корабль «Шэньчжоу-11» (Shenzhou-11) с двумя китайскими астронавтами на борту."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/09/21/lost/

Куда-нибудь да свалится))

----------


## OKA

"Британцы занялись разработкой гибридного ракетного двигателя



SABRE
Reaction Engines


Британская компания Reaction Engines занялась разработкой относительно компактного гиперзвукового реактивного двигателя для ракет, который будет эффективно работать как в атмосфере, так и в вакууме. При этом, как пишет Aviation Week, силовая установка сможет функционировать без сбоев во всех диапазонах скоростей, начиная дозвуковым и заканчивая гиперзвуковым. Новая установка будет собираться по гибридной схеме, совмещая в себе преимущества атмосферного реактивного и ракетного двигателей, и ее можно будет использовать повторно.

Сегодня ракеты-носители в зависимости от класса имеют несколько ступеней, двигатели каждой из которых работают на строго определенном участке полета. При этом все двигатели являются ракетными, то есть и горючее, и окислитель для их работы подаются из баков в самих ступенях ракеты. Такая конструкция проверена десятилетиями, однако имеет несколько недостатков. В их числе, например, — относительно небольшой забрасываемый вес ракеты-носителя при ее существенных габаритах.

Новый гибридный гиперзвуковой реактивный двигатель позволит сделать ракеты-носители компактнее. Установка получила название SABRE (Synergistic Air-Breathing Rocket Engine, синергичный атмосферный ракетный двигатель). Общие ее габариты будут соответствовать габаритам турбореактивного двухконтурного двигателя с форсажной камерой F135, устанавливаемого на американские истребители F-35 Lightning II. Его длина составляет 5,6 метра, а диаметр — 1,2 метра.

Предполагается, что двигатель получит универсальные камеру сгорания и сопло, по конструкции во многом схожие с подобными элементами обычного ракетного двигателя. На старте и при разгоне SABRE будет работать как обычный прямоточный реактивный двигатель, используя для сжигания топлива воздух. Этот воздух будет подаваться в газогенератор по обводным воздухозаборникам, идущим вокруг системы подачи топлива и окислителя. При достижении скорости в пять чисел Маха (6,2 тысячи километров в час) двигатель будет переходить в ракетный режим.

Гелиевая система охлаждения SABRE



Reaction Engines

В ракетном режиме полета воздухозаборники силовой установки будут перекрываться, а в воздуховоды будет небольшими порциями подаваться жидкий кислород. В качестве топлива для двигателя планируется использовать жидкий водород. Для эффективной работы двигателя на скоростях до пяти чисел Маха потребуется охлаждение поступающего воздуха с более чем одной тысячи градусов Цельсия до -150 градусов Цельсия. Дело в том, что по мере увеличения скорости полета воздушный поток в воздухозаборнике начнет резко тормозиться, сжиматься и нагреваться.

Для охлаждения поступающего воздуха Reaction Engines уже разработали соответствующую систему. Она представляет собой сеть трубок диаметром один миллиметр и общей протяженностью около двух тысяч километров. Толщина стенки одной трубки составляет 20 микрон. Сеть этих трубок будет покрывать внешнюю стенку воздуховодов. В сами трубки под давлением в 200 бар (197 атмосфер) будет подаваться гелий, выполняющий роль теплоносителя. По расчетам разработчиков, система позволит охлаждать поступающий воздух за 1/100 секунды.

На первом этапе разработки британская компания планирует создать гибридный двигатель — демонстратор технологий. В атмосферном режиме он сможет развивать тягу до 196 килоньютонов. При этом полноценная силовая установка в этом режиме будет выдавать уже 667 килоньютонов. Для сравнения, двигатель F135 способен развивать тягу в 191 килоньютон в режиме форсажа. Первые испытания демонстратора технологий планируется провести через 12–15 месяцев, а полноценной силовой установки — в 2020–2021 годах.

SABRE позволит создавать одноступенчатые ракеты-носители, причем силовую установку, в отличие от обычных ракетных двигателей, можно будет использовать повторно. По оценке британской компании, гибридный гиперзвуковой двигатель будет иметь несколько преимуществ. Во-первых, он упростит конструкцию ракет-носителей. Во-вторых, повторное его использование позволит сделать запуски грузов в космос дешевле. Наконец, потребление топлива новой силовой установкой будет значительно меньше, чем у обычных ракетных двигателей.

В настоящее время многие страны занимаются разработкой новых силовых установок для ракет-носителей. Так, в конце августа текущего года индийская Организация космических исследований провела первые успешные испытания гиперзвуковых прямоточных воздушно-реактивных двигателей. Такие силовые установки индийцы планируют устанавливать на ракеты-носители, что позволит отказаться от части запаса жидкого окислителя, а значит, сделать массу ракеты меньше. Это в свою очередь позволит несколько увеличить забрасываемый вес.

Василий Сычёв


https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/21/engine

Reaction Engines Refines Hypersonic Engine Demonstrator Plan | New Space content from Aviation Week

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания SpaceX подвела предварительные итоги расследования взрыва ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, произошедшего 1 сентября 2016 года. Специалисты пришли к выводу, что причиной взрыва стала серьезная утечка гелия в криогенной системе кислородного бака второй ступени ракеты. Когда предполагается сделать окончательные выводы, SpaceX не уточняет.

В настоящее время проводится исследование всех данных, видео и аудиозаписей, а также элементов ракеты, собранных и каталогизированных после взрыва. По данным SpaceX, с появления первых признаков аварии до потери связи с ракетой прошли всего 93 миллисекунды. До этого, а также во время аварии велась запись более трех тысяч параметров. Их изучение еще не завершено.

Взрыв Falcon 9 произошел, когда ракета находилась на стартовом столе. Вскоре после аварии SpaceX объявила, что взрыв произошел во время тестового прожига. В результате были потеряны как сама ракета (одна из четырех Falcon 9), так и ее груз — израильский спутник связи AMOS-6. Транспондеры Ka-диапазона этого аппарата были арендованы компаниями Facebook и Eutelsat для улучшения доступа к интернету в Африке.

Это была вторая по счету авария Falcon 9. Первая произошла в июне 2015 года, когда ракета-носитель с космическим грузовиком Dragon взорвалась на 139 секунде полета. Тогда причиной аварии стала сломавшаяся распорка, которая удерживала баки с гелием. Согласно предварительным итогам SpaceX, авария 1 сентября 2016 года не имеет ничего общего с аварией 2015 года.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/24/spacex

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 23 сентября. /ТАСС/. Мосгорсуд приговорил сотрудника Центрального научно-исследовательского института машиностроения Владимира Лапыгина к семи годам заключения за госизмену. Об этом ТАСС сообщили в пресс-службе суда.

"Приговором суда от 6 сентября Лапыгин признан виновным по ст. 275 УК РФ ("Государственная измена") и приговорен к лишению свободы сроком на семь лет с отбыванием наказания в колонии строгого режима", - сказал представитель суда.

По его словам, 75-летний ученый был взят под стражу в зале суда. В связи с тем, что материалы дела содержали гриф "секретно", процесс проходил в закрытом режиме, отметил представитель суда.

Следствие обвиняло Лапыгина в передаче за рубеж информации, являющейся государственной тайной."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Происшествия - Сотрудник ЦНИИмаш Лапыгин приговорен к семи годам колонии за госизмену

Пишут в "прессах" про "шэньчжоу"...

----------


## OKA

" Космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Максим СУРАЕВ и Елена СЕРОВА, избранные депутатами Государственной Думы Федерального Собрания Российской Федерации VII созыва, уволены с из отряда космонавтов. Максим СУРАЕВ работал инструктором-космонавтом-испытателем, Елена СЕРОВА – космонавтом-испытателем.

Максим СУРАЕВ был зачислен в отряд космонавтов в 1997 году и за время работы совершил два космических полета (2009 и 2014 гг.) общей продолжительностью 334 дня, дважды работал в открытом космическом пространстве (суммарная продолжительность – 9 часов 25 минут). Елена СЕРОВА, зачисленная в отряд космонавтов в 2006 году, с сентября 2014 по март 2015 гг. совершила космический полет продолжительностью 167 суток как бортинженер ТПК «Союз ТМА-14М».

«Уверен, российские космонавты оправдают доверие избирателей. Их опыт и личные качества помогут достойно представлять космическую отрасль в законодательном органе страны», – сказал начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.А. Гагарина Юрий ЛОНЧАКОВ."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Ну, как говорят, там тоже неплохо кормят)) 


"МОСКВА, 27 сентября. /ТАСС/. Место третьего космонавта космическом корабле "Союз МС", который планируется запустить весной 2017 года, в случае отсутствия претендентов может быть использовано для доставки груза, сообщил во вторник ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Рассматривается вопрос, чтобы место одного из кресел в "Союзе", если на него не найдется претендента, отдать под грузовой контейнер, в котором дополнительно можно будет отвезти на станцию, а впоследствии вернуть на Землю до 80 кг груза", - сказал он.

По словам собеседника агентства, больше всего этому будут рады ученые, желающие поскорее получить результаты проведенных на орбите экспериментов.

Ранее сообщалось, что с весны следующего года российский экипаж МКС будет уменьшен с трех до двух человек.

Собеседник агентства отметил, что предложение занять третье место в корабле "Союз" было сделано партнерам по МКС. В настоящее время с ними ведутся переговоры на тот счет."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Место третьего космонавта на "Союзе" могут использовать для доставки груза


"Исследовательская лаборатория ВВС США совместно с американской компанией SpaceWorks Enterprises разработала две схемы относительно дешевого вывода спутников на орбиту. Как пишет Aviation Week, они предполагают использование новых ракетных двигателей и возвращаемых ступеней. Сейчас военные пытаются выяснить, какую из двух схем удастся реализовать быстрее всего.



Сегодня стоимость запуска спутников в космос высока. Например, ВВС США используют для вывода полезной нагрузки на орбиту четырехступенчатые ракеты-носители Minotaur IV. Они способны нести нагрузку массой до 1,73 тонны. Стоимость одного запуска такой ракеты-носителя составляет около 55 миллионов долларов.

Военные нуждаются в новой системе, которая позволит сократить стоимость запуска в несколько раз. Ранее командование ВВС США объявляло, что новая система должна быть не только многоразовой, но и способной к выполнению нескольких полетов подряд. Для решения этой задачи сегодня ведется несколько проектов.

Проработанные военными совместно с SpaceWorks Enterprises концепции являются одним из этих проектов. Первая схема, разработанная военными, предполагает использование возобновляемой ускорительной (первой) ступени и расходуемой второй ступени, способной нести на себе полезную нагрузку. Общая длина системы составит 45,7 метра.

Вторая схема предполагает использование возвращаемых первой и второй ступеней. Общая длина этого носителя составит 57,9 метра. Он сможет выводить на орбиту грузы массой до 9,1 тонны. Такой носитель будет взлетать горизонтально. Его ступени после выведения груза на орбиту тоже будут приземляться горизонтально.

Обе схемы предполагают вывод спутников массой до 2,3 тонны на орбиту высотой 185 километров со склонением 28,5 градуса с мыса Канаверал во Флориде. Для них также были смоделированы запуски спутников на солнечно-синхронную орбиту высотой 700 километров с авиабазы «Ванденберг» в Калифорнии и британского космодрома в Ньюки.

На оба носителя планируется установить перспективные британские гибридные ракетные двигатели SABRE. Такие силовые установки при полете в атмосфере смогут использовать для сжигания топлива атмосферный кислород, а затем переключаться на подачу жидкого окислителя. Работать силовые установки будут на жидком водороде.

Предполагается, что двигатель получит универсальные камеру сгорания и сопло, по конструкции во многом схожие с подобными элементами обычного ракетного двигателя. На старте и при разгоне SABRE будет работать как обычный прямоточный реактивный двигатель. При достижении скорости в пять чисел Маха (6,2 тысячи километров в час) двигатель будет переходить в ракетный режим.

В настоящее время британская компания занимается созданием гибридного двигателя — демонстратора технологий, который сможет развивать тягу до 196 килоньютонов. Первые испытания демонстратора технологий планируется провести через 12–15 месяцев. Как ожидается, полноценный двигатель мощностью 667 килоньютонов испытают в 2020–2021 году.

С 2014 года в США ведется разработка многоразового космического беспилотного летательного аппарата XS-1. Сборка первого такого аппарата — демонстратора технологий — начнется в 2017 году. Уменьшенный аппарат будет запускаться с полезной нагрузкой десять раз за десять дней для оценки экономической эффективности. Демонстратор технологий будет запускать полезную нагрузку массой до 680,4 килограмма.

Стоимость одного запуска полноценного XS-1 не должна будет превышать пяти миллионов долларов. В ходе серии запусков беспилотник не должен нуждаться в техническом обслуживании и ремонте. XS-1 должен уметь развивать скорость более десяти чисел Маха (11,5 тысячи километров в час) и нести полезную нагрузку массой до 2,27 тонны.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/27/sats


"Аэрокосмическая компания SpaceX впервые провела огневые испытания метанового ракетного двигателя Raptor, который создавался для межпланетных перелетов. Об этом в своем твиттере сообщил Илон Маск. https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/780275236922994688 

Ракетный двигатель Raptor использует в качестве топлива метан и кислород. SpaceX планирует использовать новый двигатель для межпланетных перелетов, в том числе для полета к Марсу. Впервые о разработке Raptor стало известно в 2009 году, но точные характеристики двигателя до сих пор неизвестны. SpaceX намерена использовать двигатель в своем проекте Межпланетной Транспортной Системы.

Первые огневые испытания нового метанового двигателя прошли на испытательной площадке SpaceX в городе Мак-Грегор, штат Техас. Точных данных о прожиге не сообщается, однако Илон Маск отметил, что запланированный удельный импульс Raptor составляет 382 секунды, а тяга — три меганьютона.

Ранее сообщалось, что SpaceX планирует отправить свой первый грузовой корабль Red Dragon на Марс уже в 2018 году, а пилотируемый полет предварительно запланирован на 2024 год. Запуск с Земли будет производиться при помощи тяжелой ракеты-носителя Falcon Heavy, первый демонстрационный полет которой запланирован на 2016 год. 

Николай Воронцов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/26/test-fire


Тест японского лунохода :




Сразу видно- готовится грандиозная гигантская масштабная высадка сотен астронавтов))) Вот разобьют душманов, заборют лихорадки, сожрут РФ, и сразу полетят на Марс, или даже на Солнце)))

Луна, как много в этом звуке... )))

"ГВАДАЛАХАРА /Мексика/, 27 сентября. /ТАСС/. Ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" предлагает приступить к созданию окололунной орбитальной платформы в конце 2022 года.

Об этом говорится в презентации, представленной гендиректором корпорации Владимиром Солнцевым на конгрессе Международной астронавтической федерации.

Согласно слайду, созданию окололунной станции должны предшествовать исследования Луны с помощью роботов.

С первой половины 2025 года платформа должны начать посещать экипажи. Доставку космонавтов предлагается производить на американских кораблях "Орион". На первую половину 2027 года запланирован запуск к ней российского космического корабля "Федерация".

Пилотируемый полет на Луну намечен на 2029 год."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3657885

Т.е. сомнений в том, что американцы на "драгонах" кого-то , кроме "своих" будут возить на "окололунную платформу" не возникает)) "За чей счёт банкет?" как грится))

Или "оптимисты" к тому времени свалить за бугор собираются, или забугор и здесь неплохо расположится.

П.С. "Орионах", канешн)) Да и на "Драгонах" забесплатно повезут только "своих"))

----------


## OKA

Частный космос))

"СИДНЕЙ, 27 сентября. /ТАСС/. Компания Rocket Lab  открыла первый в мире частный космодром в Новой Зеландии. Об этом сообщила газета The New Zealand Herald.

Как отмечает издание, первый тестовый запуск с космодрома планируется осуществить до конца текущего года.

На открытии нового объекта присутствовал министр экономического развития страны Стивен Джойс, а также представители местных властей, сотрудники Rocket Lab и члены вновь сформированного в рамках Министерства бизнеса, инноваций и занятости Космического агентства страны.

"Завершение строительства Launch Complex 1 ("Пускового комплекса 1") является важным этапом в продвижении к осуществлению первого тестового полета ракеты-носителя Electron" - приводит газета слова главы Rocket Lab.

Как ожидается, ракеты Electron будут использоваться NASA, Planet, Spire и Moon Express. Electron будет осуществлять доставку малогабаритных спутников на низкую околоземную орбиту. Объявленная цена запуска составит от $6,7 до $7,6 млн, отмечает издание."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - СМИ: в Новой Зеландии открыли первый в мире частный космодром



" 27 сентября 2016 года в рамках Международного астронавтического конгресса IAC-2016 в Гвадалахаре (Мексика) подписан контракт, предусматривающий покупку имущественного комплекса «Морской старт» - S7 Group подписала контракт с группой компаний Sea Launch. 

Предмет сделки: корабль Sea Launch Commander и платформа Odyssey с установленным на них оборудованием ракетного сегмента, наземное оборудование в базовом порту Лонг-Бич (США) и товарный знак Sea Launch.

Закрытие сделки планируется через шесть месяцев – она должна получить одобрение властей США, Директората по контролю оборонной торговли (DDTC) и Комитета по иностранным инвестициям США (CFIUS).

Также сегодня флагманское предприятие РОСКОСМОСА по пилотируемой космонавтике РКК «Энергия» и S7 Group подписали соглашение о сотрудничестве и совместной работе по возобновлению эксплуатации комплекса «Морской старт». РКК «Энергия» будет оказывать S7 необходимую инженерную поддержку, содействие в организации пусков и в работах по системной интеграции.

Совместная деятельность РКК «Энергия» и S7 Group предусматривает также сотрудничество, направленное на создание транспортной инфраструктуры в космосе.

Генеральный директор РКК «Энергия» Владимир СОЛНЦЕВ: «Мы рады, что подписали этот контракт – пройден большой путь по структурированию сделки и ее реализации. Проект довольно сложный, но у S7 Group новые подходы к организации бизнеса, и я уверен, что при нашей поддержке проект будет успешным».

Генеральный директор S7 Group Владислав ФИЛЁВ: «Приобретение космодрома – это «входной билет» для нас в космическую индустрию. Космическая инфраструктура развивается очень стремительно, это очень интересное направление бизнеса, которое имеет хорошие долгосрочные перспективы. Вывести комплекс из консервации и начать пусковую деятельность планируется через 18 месяцев после одобрения сделки – ориентировочно в конце 2018 года. Мы рассчитываем, что без больших вложений в модернизацию Sea Launch сможем сделать до 70 пусков в течение 15 лет. Наш подход к ведению бизнеса кардинально отличается от многих компаний – мы не будем продавать обещания, мы будем продавать запуски только на готовых ракетах-носителях. Сначала ракеты, и только потом – покупатель»."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"Bloomberg раскритиковал выступление Маска на презентации межпланетного комплекса  Елена Михайлова

По мнению редактора, он не упомянул о психологических, финансовых, политических проблемах, которые может повлечь за собой путешествие на Марс.

Один из авторов материала агентства Bloomberg, посвящённого презентации межпланетной транспортной системы компании SpaceX, обвинил Илона Маска в замалчивании информации об опасных последствиях, которые может повлечь за собой решение отправиться на Марс.

— В выступлении Маска явно не хватает информации о феноменальных рисках полёта на Марс. Он рассказал многое про ракету, показал прекрасную презентацию поездки на Марс, но ничего не сказал о психологических, финансовых, политических и институциональных проблемах, которые потребуется решать, — пишет автор.

Сегодня компанией SpaceX был представлен проморолик запуска межпланетной транспортной системы, которая, как предполагается, позволит начать колонизацию Марса."

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...gho_komplieksa

На "лайфе" ещё про Маска есть тексты.



"Илон Маск о том, как сделать человечество межпланетным видом...

...Ранее опубликована визаулизация предполагаемого полета:




Илон Маск о том, как сделать человечество межпланетным видом - Открытый космос Зеленого кота

----------


## OKA

" Холдинг «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в состав Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС») приступает к формированию новой промышленной кооперации российских предприятий – поставщиков электронных радиоизделий и микроэлектронных компонентов. Компания увеличивает объемы работ по изготовлению аппаратуры для отечественных спутников навигации, связи, дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) и рассматривает возможность размещения дополнительных заказов на производственных мощностях лидеров отечественной радиоэлектронной промышленности.

В течение 2015-2016 годов РКС наращивает объемы производства аппаратуры космического назначения по действующим контрактам Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и государственных заказчиков. Компания своевременно выполняет контрактные обязательства и готова к расширению кооперационных связей с поставщиками второго и третьего уровня – отечественными производителями электронных радиоизделий и микроэлектронных компонентов. Наличие альтернативных поставщиков позволяет РКС вести гибкую и экономически эффективную политику в области закупок комплектующих.

Руководитель центра технологического развития «Российских космических систем» Андрей БРОВКИН: «Развитие технологий создания аппаратуры космического назначения ориентировано на 100-процентную безотказность и высочайшее качество используемых компонентов. Специалисты РКС при выборе поставщиков уделяют особое внимание не только входному контролю поступающих партий, но и четкому соблюдению технологий изготовления изделий на самом предприятии, участвующем в кооперации. Оценивается стабильность технологических процессов, наличие современного оборудования и подготовленного персонала, а также способность компании поддерживать высокое качество производимой продукции».

Наряду с традиционной кооперацией, состоящей из таких компаний, как ОАО «Ярославский радиозавод», АО «Рыбинский завод приборостроения», АО «НПП «Алмаз», НПП «Пульсар», ООО «Радис ЛТД», НПП «Исток» им. Шокина, холдинг РКС сегодня выстраивает дублирующую кооперацию. В условиях нестабильной экономики такой подход позволит компании минимизировать риски от монополизации рынков производителями отдельных компонентов и обеспечит безусловное выполнение приоритетных программ в интересах государственных заказчиков.

Сейчас РКС проводит специализированный аудит поставщиков второго и третьего уровня. Так, в сентябре этого года представители РКС провели аудит производственного потенциала приборостроительных предприятий концерна «Аксион», АО «НИИЭТ», а также воронежского ОАО «Электросигнал». Предприятия обеспечивают высокое качество изделий и соответствуют требованиям космического приборостроения. РКС рассматривает возможность размещения своих заказов на этих площадках, формируя альтернативных поставщиков.

Сегодня РКС разрабатывает аппаратуру для перспективных спутников навигации, связи, ДЗЗ. Для выполнения этих работ в 2015 году была проведена унификация перечня микроэлектронных компонентов. В результате он сократился с 1500 типов до 150 типов – это позволило сформировать новые заказы для отечественной радиоэлектронной промышленности. В рамках решений Совета главных конструкторов РКС как интегратор космического приборостроения участвует в формировании архитектуры построения бортовой аппаратуры, позволяющей создавать системы для различных типов космических аппаратов."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


"Космодромам NASA — в первую очередь, космическому центру имени Кеннеди, который расположен на восточном побережье штата Флорида — угрожает опасность: на пусковые площадки и другие объекты инфраструктуры год за годом наступает океан. Из-за глобального потепления и связанным с ним природными явлениями многие космодромы рискуют через пару десятков лет оказаться под водой. Пока NASA пытается защитить дорогостоящую инфраструктуру, сооружая насыпи, однако в будущем пусковые площадки, скорее всего, придется переносить вглубь США.

Несколько важнейших объектов NASA расположены на берегу океанов. Наряду с космическим центром Кеннеди, откуда взлетали корабли программы «Аполлон» и космические шаттлы, на побережье стоят космический центр имени Джонсона в Хьюстоне, исследовательский центр Эймса в Калифорнии, исследовательский центр NASA в Лэнгли и испытательный центр Уоллопс в штате Виргиния.

Все эти объекты строились на берегу из соображений безопасности — чтобы в случае неудачного запуска или взрыва обломки ракет падали в море, а не на города. В случае с центром Кеннеди расположение удобно еще и близостью к экватору (это позволяет запускаемым аппаратам использовать скорость вращения земли), хорошим климатом (позволяет производить запуски круглый год) и соседством с базой ВВС США на мысе Канаверал (расходы на содержание общей инфраструктуры можно делить с ВВС).

При проектировании центра Кеннеди и других космодромов (большинство строились в 1960-х годах) архитекторы понимали, что близость к воде создает для космических объектов угрозу: уже тогда специалисты предупреждали о поднимающемся уровне воды в океанах, а также об опасности ураганов. Однако сейчас скорость подъема уровня воды значительно возросла — как ожидается, к 2050 году вода в районе, где расположен центр Кеннеди, поднимется на 20 сантиметров, а к 2080-му — на 38. 

Более того, повышение уровня воды приводит к увеличению числа ураганов, а также к росту их разрушительной силы. Как пишет Gizmodo, в октябре 2012 года в результате многодневного шторма, вызванного ураганом «Сэнди», волны захлестывали пусковые площадки в центре Кеннеди, а океан подобрался к пляжу на 30 метров.

С 2014 года NASA начала строить вдоль побережья насыпь — дюну, которая должна защитить центр Кеннеди от наступающего океана. Поскольку песок можно привозить с близлежащего мыса Канаверал, строительство дюны обошлось в три миллиона долларов. В других центрах, куда песок приходится вести издалека, строительство дюн обходится значительно дороже. При этом стоимость возведения одной пусковой площадки оценивается в несколько миллиардов долларов. 

Как считает Gizmodo, защищать инфраструктуру, строя насыпи, пока экономически оправдано — однако в будущем NASA будет вынуждена забросить космодромы в прибрежных зонах. В том числе потому, что находить людей, готовых работать в зоне риска, будет все труднее."

https://meduza.io/feature/2016/09/28...hodit-pod-vodu

 

http://gizmodo.com/the-biggest-threa...ean-1786443954

----------


## OKA

" Новые отечественные антенные системы для сопровождения пусков ракет-носителей, работы со спутниками и МКС будут собираться по модульному принципу. Это удешевит, упростит и ускорит размещение и модернизацию пунктов связи с космическими аппаратами и разгонными блоками. Технология комбинирования стандартных модулей предлагает рынку уникальные антенные системы с качеством и экономическими характеристиками серийных изделий.

Для реализации этой концепции инженеры Особого конструкторского бюро МЭИ (ОКБ МЭИ, входит в холдинг «Российские космические системы») разработали линейку модулей антенной системы с унифицированными интерфейсами и механическими элементами. Все они будут выпускаться серийно на основе отечественных комплектующих. В результате для создания новой антенной системы с заданными характеристиками не требуется проектировать ее заново – достаточно подобрать необходимую комбинацию унифицированных модулей.

Генеральный директор ОКБ МЭИ Александр ЧЕБОТАРЕВ: «Антенны для ракетно-космической отрасли – это сложные высокотехнологичные изделия. С начала освоения космоса они были штучными и создавались вместе с наземной системой управления и телеметрии почти под каждый космический аппарат. В современных условиях  единичное и мелкосерийное производство неэффективно технологически – при больших издержках мы получаем нестабильное качество. Создание унифицированных антенных систем (УАС) – это важный шаг в работе по унификации приборов и систем для космоса».

В ходе опытно-конструкторских работ была разработана линейка типовых зеркальных систем с диаметром от 1 до 16 метров, существенно улучшены динамические,  точностные и радиотехнические характеристики антенных систем, влияющие на эффективность УАС. В результате удалось существенно снизить среднеквадратичное отклонение отражающей поверхности рефлектора. Новые антенны могут работать при скорости ветра до 25 м/с и при температуре от 50 до -50 градусов Цельсия. При этом они обеспечивают надежный прием и передачу информации в диапазоне частот от 1 до 44 ГГц.

Впервые эти технологии были отработаны в ходе строительства космодрома «Восточный». В 2014–2015 годах специалисты ОКБ МЭИ провели модернизацию антенной системы ТНА-57 с диаметром зеркала 12 метров. Применение новых модулей позволило превзойти характеристики, заложенные в техническом задании. Были существенно увеличены скорость наведения,  ускорение и энергетика всей антенной системы. В ходе этих работ впервые удалось совместить в одном облучателе три диапазона и обеспечить режим автосопровождения в каждом диапазоне частот. Новая система, установленная на «Восточном», может работать с МКС, различными ракетами-носителями, разгонными блоками и космическими аппаратами.

ОКБ МЭИ более 60 лет занимается созданием наземной и бортовой техники для различных систем и комплексов управления, приема, передачи и обработки информации. Одним из ведущих направлений является создание антенных систем и их составных частей, включая компетенции по созданию уникальных антенных систем с размером зеркала до 64 метров, корреляционно-фазовых пеленгаторов «Ритм» и самораскрывающихся антенн космического базирования с апертурой до 24 метров. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"30 сентября согласно плану согласно плану Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) завершается 12-летняя миссия аппарата Rosetta.


Межпланетная станция "Розетта"
© EPA/ESA




Космический аппарат был запущен в марте 2004 года с космодрома в Куру для изучения кометы Чурюмова-Герасименко. Свое название аппарат получил в честь Розеттского камня, благодаря которому ученые в XIX веке смогли расшифровать древнеегипетские иероглифы. На миссию в ЕКА возлагали огромные надежды, назвав ее поистине прорывным событием в истории космических исследований.

Автоматической станции потребовалось более 10 лет, чтобы подлететь к исследуемому объекту. За это время зонд преодолел в космическом пространстве более 6,4 млрд км, несколько раз сближался с другими небесными телами. В 2008 году он передал на Землю снимки астероида Штейнс, а в 2010 году зонд заснял астероид Лютеция. К пункту назначения аппарат прибыл в 2014 году и до настоящего момента находился на орбите кометы."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Анимация траектории полета космического аппарата Rosetta за последние 10 дней

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO3oMtm9jBs



"МОСКВА, 30 сентября. /ТАСС/. Новый российский космический корабль "Федерация" будет использовать для маневров на орбите токсичный гептил в связи с отсутствием альтернативного топлива.

Об этом сообщили сегодня ТАСС в ЦНИИмаш - головном научном институте Роскосмоса.

"Корректирующая двигательная установка, обеспечивающая орбитальное маневрирование, для пилотируемого транспортного комплекса нового поколения создается также с использованием в качестве горючего гептила на основе опыта, полученного при разработке и эксплуатации пилотируемых транспортных кораблей серии "Союз", - сказали в институте.

"В настоящее время альтернатив гептилу в части надежности и простоты технической реализации корректирующей двигательной установки нет", - пояснили в ЦНИИмаш.

Специалисты напомнили, что большинство пилотируемых космических кораблей, в том числе американские, использовали в качестве горючего для корректирующих двигателей гептил.

"Несмотря на свою токсичность, он позволяет создать высоконадежную корректирующую двигательную установку, с длительным - в течение нескольких месяцев - временем функционирования в условиях космического пространства, что является обязательным условием при использовании пилотируемых транспортных кораблей", - добавили в институте.

Космический корабль "Федерация" разработки РКК "Энергия" предназначен для доставки людей и грузов на околоземную орбиту, а также к Луне. Численность его экипажа составит до четырех человек. В режиме автономного полета корабль сможет находиться до 30 суток, а в составе орбитальной станции - до года. Для выведения "Федерации" на орбиту планируется использовать тяжелые ракеты-носители "Ангара-А5В" и "Ангара-А5П"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Новый российский космический корабль "Федерация" будет летать на гептиле

Ну да, зря что ли производство налаживали))

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2638907

----------


## OKA

"Британская компания Magna Parva занялась разработкой новой системы трехмерной печати, которая сможет нормально функционировать в условиях космоса. Как пишет Aviation Week, работы ведутся по заказу министерства обороны Великобритании. С помощью новой системы планируется печатать в космосе различные детали каких угодно размеров.

Крупные структуры, используемые сегодня в космосе, включая антенные модули и солнечные панели, производятся на Земле. Они выпускаются в виде отдельных небольших элементов, которые затем состыковываются в космосе. Так производится, например, оборудование для Международной космической станции.

Конструкции выполняются из отдельных элементов небольших размеров, чтобы их можно было компактно разместить в грузовом блоке ракеты-носителя. Именно ракеты-носители сегодня являются основным ограничителем в области производства и доставки в космос очень больших конструкций.

Согласно заказу министерства обороны Великобритании, новая система трехмерной печати должна быть пригодной для создания в космосе «целых конструкций из полностью затвердевшего и укрепленного углепластика, возможно, длиной в несколько миль». Лабораторный образец такого устройства британская компания уже испытала в условиях, «приближенных к космическим».

Испытанное британцами устройство способно одновременно выкладывать слои препрега (заранее пропитанной связующим углеткани), дополнительно пропитывать их полимером и спрессовывать. Подробности о функционировании прототипа и используемых для печати материалах не раскрываются. Испытания в настоящее время проводятся в лаборатории на Земле в вакууме.

Согласно заявлению британского военного ведомства, новое оборудование планируется устанавливать на небольшие спутники, которые и будут выполнять роль «космических принтеров». С их помощью планируется печатать основу для более крупных космических аппаратов или антенны для спутниковой связи.

В августе прошлого года американская компания Made in Space испытала принтер, способный вести трехмерную печать в вакууме в условиях низкой гравитации. Ранее эта компания отправила на Международную космическую станцию другой принтер, с помощью которого в качестве эксперимента были напечатаны несколько деталей.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/09/29/print

Сначала наладить производство "бруса" и "фанеры", а потом можно и "сараи" для размещения "производственных площадей" строить))

----------


## OKA

" 30 сентября 2016 года Президент Российской Федерации Владимир ПУТИН провёл рабочую встречу с генеральным директором Государственной корпорации по космической деятельности «РОСКОСМОС» Игорем КОМАРОВЫМ.

Выдержки из стенограммы беседы (http://kremlin.ru/events/president/news/52996):

В.ПУТИН: Игорь Анатольевич, мы в свое время, не так давно, долго спорили о том, как организовать, даже реорганизовать работу в космической области. В конце концов решили работать над созданием корпорации. Формально многие вещи уже сделаны. Как идет работа по сути? Где мы сейчас находимся?

И.КОМАРОВ: За последний год, с момента создания корпорации, была проделана работа по формированию организационной структуры, набору штата. Этот период также совпал с тем, что мы переходим на новый этап планирования, и нам нужно было переутвердить все космические программы. Из четырех основных три мы утвердили: это Федеральная космическая программа, летом откорректировали программу ГЛОНАСС и в последние буквально недели откорректировали государственную программу космической деятельности России. Осталась программа космодромов, там есть проблема лимитов, но в ближайшее время мы её тоже вынесем и утвердим.

Организована работа и по передаче всех прав от Федерального космического агентства, она в целом завершена. Но надо сказать, что мы не останавливались и параллельно работали над текущими задачами по организации первого пуска с космодрома Восточный, по формированию группировок, выросли с 2015 года на 8 аппаратов.

Принципиально новым моментом стало создание ретрансляционной группировки «Луч», которая позволяет отслеживать траекторию и управлять полетами более чем 70 космических аппаратов. Кстати, эта система использовалась на космодроме ВОСТОЧНЫЙ, позволяла контролировать, передавать телеметрию, передавать управляющие сигналы на ракету-носитель.

Также очень важно, что мы сделали – это впервые – группировку высокодетального дистанционного зондирования Земли, увеличив группировку в целом до 8 аппаратов. Три аппарата «Ресурс-П» дают нам сейчас новое качество и позволяют с высоким разрешением (до 0,7 метра) в срок не более суток получить информацию с любой точки поверхности Российской Федерации и не только Российской Федерации.

Мы сохранили первое место, лидерство по пускам, обеспечив более трети всех пусков в мире; если говорить с пусками, которые обеспечивают наши двигатели, это более 40 процентов. Одновременно мы заключили за прошедший год рекордное количество контрактов – 31 контракт (21 – по «Союзам» с компанией OneWeb) – и сделали серьезный шаг по «Протону»: впервые за последние 3–4 года мы заключили контракт на 10 пусков. Они будут в 2018–2019 годах, но уже сейчас обеспечат будущее на предприятии, что очень важно.

Из также знаковых событий – мартовский пуск «ЭкзоМарса»: впервые более чем за 10 лет мы успешно запустили экспедицию на Марс. Уже в ближайшее время, 19 октября (мы ждем вместе с Европейским космическим агентством, сейчас все идет штатно, все работает по плану) выйдет на орбиту Марса и начнет исследование поверхности Марса, и дальше будет спуск десантного модуля.

В.ПУТИН: И что там?

И.КОМАРОВ: Будет отработана технология посадки, аппаратура, которая будет обследовать поверхность Марса. С орбиты приборы будут исследовать атмосферу Марса и давать важные результаты для ученых. Следующим этапом мы в 2020 году планируем уже взлетно-посадочный модуль. Это как этап программы освоения Марса, который обеспечит и посадку, и забор материалов, и отработку технологий взлета, возврата полезной нагрузки и образцов проб грунта с Марса. Это важные этапы для научных исследований.

Кроме того, надо сказать, что много накопившихся проблемных вопросов по предприятиям мы также решаем. На начало года сумма проблем, так сказать, дыр в балансе предприятий была около 100 миллиардов, и я докладывал по ситуации в Центре им.М.В.Хруничева, РКК «Энергии», ЦЭНКИ, которые выглядят наиболее проблемными.

По «Морскому старту»: после нескольких лет переговоров мы подписали контракт по покупке «Морского старта» с российским инвестором – компанией S7. Это закроет существенную часть убытков, которые сейчас есть у «Энергии», – убытки в размере 19 миллиардов рублей от работы по «Морскому старту», которые накопились за последние годы.

Были проблемы, связанные с иском «Боинга» 2013 года на 330 миллионов долларов – около 20 миллиардов рублей, – риском прерывания контракта по «Морскому старту», иском в отношении активов.

Летом мы подписали соглашение, РКК «Энергия» подписала соглашение, которое регулирует эти вопросы на таких принципах, что средства будут возвращаться не деньгами, а из будущего совместного бизнеса. И подписали соглашение о стратегическом сотрудничестве с этой компанией в сфере пилотируемой космонавтики, организации коммерческих полетов, исследования дальнего космоса, в сфере стыковочных систем и других направлений, в частности солнечных батарей, создании СП.

Есть уверенность, что до конца года мы закроем эту проблему без дополнительного финансирования, за счет дополнительных контрактов и развития бизнеса, которое обеспечит в том числе и развитие технологий.

Что касается Центра им.М.В.Хруничева, то на начало года объем проблемных вопросов был около 50 миллиардов. Мы с помощью ВЭБа, год назад получив кредит, и с перераспределением средств закрыли около 25 миллиардов. Часть средств – 10 миллиардов – мы получили из «Фондсервисбанка», вытащив оттуда часть средств. И также мобилизовали собственные средства на 10 миллиардов рублей.

Беседовал с Сергеем Семеновичем СОБЯНИНЫМ. Есть поддержка от мэрии Москвы и понимание, что они возьмут ряд непрофильных активов, территорий, на которых находится Центр им.М.В.Хруничева (мы решили напрямую беседовать с мэрией, без посредников, девелоперов), и не менее 20 миллиардов до конца года мы обеспечим в закрытие долгов Центра им.М.В.Хруничева. Таким образом, эта практически 50-миллиардная дыра, которая была на балансе…

В.ПУТИН: Десять еще остается?

И.КОМАРОВ: Порядка пяти у нас остается – 25 и вот эти 20. Порядка 5 миллиардов нам нужно будет найти: мы что‑то будем думать или с мэрией Москвы, или с другими активами.

То есть в целом ситуация выравнивается. Думаю, что большую часть проблемных вопросов предприятий мы закроем до конца года и в течение следующего года решим все оставшиеся вопросы.

В целом предприятия по итогам первого полугодия получили 6,5 миллиарда прибыли и в целом выполняют Федеральную космическую программу. Накопившиеся проблемы мы постепенно выравниваем и решаем.

В.ПУТИН: Хорошо."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 1 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов/. Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) приступило к внутриведомственному обсуждению целесообразности приобретения дополнительного числа мест на российских кораблях "Союз" для американских астронавтов в 2019 году. Об этом сообщил американский специализированный интернет-журнал Ars Technica.

По его свидетельству, изучение данного вопроса ведут на данном этапе "руководители программы Международной космической станции (МКС) в NASA". Издание отмечает, что, насколько ему известно, официальных переговоров на эту тему с Роскосмосом NASA пока не вело. Тем не менее, такие переговоры придется начинать "достаточно быстро", поскольку в прошлом ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" требовалось около трех лет для создания одного корабля "Союз", подчеркивается в публикации. В ней также выражается мнение, что окончательное решение о том, покупать или нет дополнительные места на "Союзах" для доставки американских астронавтов на МКС, NASA, по всей видимости, примет уже после президентских выборов, предстоящих в США в начале ноября.

Как поясняет журнал, причиной рассмотрения вопроса о приобретении у России дополнительных мест для американских астронавтов явилось отсутствие у NASA полной уверенности в том, что частный сектор в США сможет начать в 2019 году или немногим ранее эксплуатацию кораблей, позволяющих доставлять экипажи на МКС. Сомнения на этот счет появились после нескольких крупных неудач, произошедших в развитии частной космической программы в США, включая взрыв ракеты Falcon 9 компании SpaceX на космодроме на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида) в сентябре.

Корреспондент ТАСС направил в пятницу вопросы, касавшиеся нынешней публикации в Ars Technica, целому ряду сотрудников пресс-службы NASA, но ответа ни от одного из них пока не получил.

Последний контракт NASA с Роскосмосом на доставку астронавтов к МКС был заключен в прошлом году. В соответствии с ним за каждое место на "Союзе" США платят $81,7 млн.'

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - СМИ: NASA изучает вопрос о покупке дополнительного числа мест на "Союзах" в 2019 году



"Москва. 1 октября. INTERFAX.RU - Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" потратит 57,5 млрд рублей на создание первого летного образца пилотируемого космического корабля нового поколения "Федерация", следует из документов, размещенных на сайте госзакупок.

Согласно конкурсной документации, предусматривается создание транспортного пилотируемого корабля "Федерация" для полетов "на околоземную и за пределы околоземной орбиты, в том числе к Луне". Начальная сумма контракта составляет 57,56 млрд рублей.

В рамках контракта планируется разработка и проведение летных испытаний первого корабля серии "Федерация" с беспилотным полетом на орбиту в 2021 году, беспилотным и пилотируемыми полетами к МКС в 2023 году, создание элементов второго корабля серии "Федерация".

Исполнитель должен выполнить заказ к ноябрю 2025 года.

Космический корабль "Федерация" разработки РКК "Энергия" предназначен для доставки людей и грузов на околоземную орбиту, а также к Луне. Численность его экипажа составит до четырех человек. В режиме автономного полета корабль сможет находиться до 30 суток, а в составе орбитальной станции - до года. Для выведения "Федерации" на орбиту планируется использовать тяжелые ракеты-носители "Ангара-А5В" и "Ангара-А5П"."

ttp://www.interfax.ru/russia/530720

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;140850]"ВАШИНГТОН, 1 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов/. Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) приступило к внутриведомственному обсуждению целесообразности приобретения дополнительного числа мест на российских кораблях "Союз" для американских астронавтов в 2019 году. Об этом сообщил американский специализированный интернет-журнал Ars Technica.


Интересно, они предварительно узнавали в "кассе", есть ли билеты в наличии?  :Smile: 

Тем более, конкуренты "не дремлють"...
ТАСС: Космос - СМИ: SpaceX подозревает конкурентов в причастности к взрыву своей ракеты

----------


## OKA

"Ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия» (РКК) готова ускорить разработку новой ракеты «Сункар» для использования на плавучем космодроме «Морской старт». Замена украинской ракете «Зенит», под использование которой приспособлен «Морской старт», может быть создана в течение пяти лет, сообщил глава РКК Владимир Солнцев. Для этого потребуется дополнительное внебюджетное финансирование проекта со стороны инвестора «Морского старта» — консорциума S7, где не исключают участия в разработке новой ракеты. 
— Мы готовы ускорить создание ракеты в случае, если инвестор «Морского старта» проявит заинтересованность и посчитает целесообразным поддержать данный подход, — рассказал Владимир Солнцев. — Понятно, что десять лет на создание нового ракетного комплекса — это слишком долго в нынешних условиях. В случае создания частно-государственного партнерства по этому проекту работы представляется возможным завершить быстрее, максимум в течение пяти лет. 
Владимир Солнцев говорит о десяти годах создания новой ракеты «Сункара», потому что финансирование работ по ее строительству запланировано Федеральной космической программой в рамках опытно-конструкторской работы «Феникс» (ее бюджет — 30 млрд рублей) с 2020 года. Если начать финансирование раньше, то и результат в виде готового изделия можно получить раньше.
В S7 заявили, что рассматривают разные варианты. 
— Готовы сотрудничать по этому вопросу с украинскими коллегами и осуществлять старты на базе ракеты «Зенит», одновременно с этим прорабатываем другие варианты, в том числе создание новой ракеты с учетом современных технологий, — заявила пресс-секретарь группы компаний S7 Анна Бажина. — Конкретных переговоров мы пока не вели.
S7 заключила сделку по приобретению «Морского старта» 26 сентября — компания покупает активы у «Энергии» за $160 млн. Экзотика в том, что для этого космодрома сейчас не делают ракет — днепропетровский «Южмаш» не выпускает «Зениты» больше двух лет. Предприятие не может изготовить единственный «Зенит», нужный для запуска новейшего украинского спутника связи (сам спутник давно готов) — на покупку комплектующих в России у компании нет денег.
Ключевые элементы для «Зенитов», в частности, маршевые двигатели, поставляет «Роскосмос». Как только поставки двигателей прекратились, производство «Зенитов» встало. Если даже руководство S7 согласует все вопросы с «Южмашем», эти договоренности мало что будут означать, поскольку ситуацию продолжает контролировать «Роскосмос», и именно в госкорпорации будут определять, какую ракету будет использовать «Морской старт». В нынешних условиях передача на Украину таких высокотехнологичных изделий, как двигатель «Зенита» РД-171 (считается лучшим жидкостным ракетным двигателем из когда-либо созданных), может потребовать решения на политическом уровне. На фоне взаимных и многочисленных торговых эмбарго возобновление российско-украинской кооперации на уровне космических технологий представляется маловероятным.
— В последние годы не поддерживаем отношений с «Южмашем» и не имеем достоверной информации о том, что там сейчас происходит, работает ли предприятие по своему основному профилю, какие заказы выполняет, — рассказал Владимир Солнцев. — У нас нет возможности заявить, что мы сейчас можем наладить там кооперацию. «Энергия» и «Роскосмос» не брали на себя обязательств, что пуски с «Морского старта» будут производиться именно ранее используемой ракетой-носителем. Решения и по ракете, и по множеству других вопросов еще предстоит принять. Пока сделан очень важный, но первый шаг.
Научный руководитель Института космической политики Иван Моисеев полагает, что возобновление кооперации с украинскими компаниями маловероятно.
— Полагаю, что в нынешних условиях даже дискуссии на эту тему не будет, поскольку и так очевидно, насколько наши страны далеко разошлись, — сказал Иван Моисеев. — Сегодня при разработке и производстве ракет нам нужно рассчитывать на внутренние ресурсы, а не думать о кооперации с Украиной, которая ориентирована отнюдь не на кооперацию с нами.
Член-корреспондент российской Академии космонавтики Андрей Ионин считает пятилетний срок реальным для разработки новой ракеты.
— Если сильно поднапрячься, то за пять лет можно сделать новый носитель, так как основные комплектующие есть в наличии, — полагает он. — До этого вряд ли удастся возобновить работу плавучего космодрома. Очень уважаю «Южмашзавод», но не совсем представляю, как там сейчас можно обеспечить уровень качества и производственной дисциплины для создания надежных ракет."

http://www.mcc.rsa.ru/

"Частный космос" и всё такое))

[QUOTE=Avia M;140872]


> "ВАШИНГТОН, 1 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов/. Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) приступило к внутриведомственному обсуждению целесообразности приобретения дополнительного числа мест на российских кораблях "Союз" для американских астронавтов в 2019 году. Об этом сообщил американский специализированный интернет-журнал Ars Technica.
> 
> Интересно, они предварительно узнавали в "кассе", есть ли билеты в наличии? ...





Ну, если неск. лет тому назад в сми говорилось о ЦУПе, как "резервном" для Хьюстона.. )) То нет проблем)) У Хьюстона  :Biggrin: 


http://www.mcc.rsa.ru/

Амеры троллят по полной)))  http://aviaforum.ru/threads/prjamaja...s-s-cup.20726/

----------


## OKA

"ТОМСК, 3 окт – РИА Новости. Ученые Томского государственного университета (ТГУ) разработали экранные конструкции для космического телескопа "Спектр-УФ", которые защитят его топливные баки от космического мусора и метеоров, сообщила пресс-служба вуза.


© Фото: НПО имени Лавочкина

Проект "Спектр-УФ" предназначен для исследования различных объектов вселенной в ультрафиолетовом (115-305 нанометров) диапазоне спектра. Он реализуется совместно Россией и Испанией при поддержке международного астрономического сообщества. Телескоп "Спектр-УФ" будет единственным крупным инструментом для исследований космоса в ультрафиолетовом диапазоне после завершения работы космического телескопа "Хаббл", который сейчас находится на орбите. Ранее сообщалось, что запуск обсерватории планируется на 2021 год.

Уточняется, что от крупных техногенных осколков исследовательские объекты уводят посредством маневров. Но и частицы даже самого малого диаметра в полтора-два миллиметра представляют серьезную опасность. Двигаясь со скоростью восемь километров в секунду, они способны вывести спутник из строя. Для защиты от таких атак на корпус космических аппаратов устанавливают специальные экраны. К ним предъявляются два основных требования – прочность и легкость.

"При помощи теоретических расчетов удалось подобрать оптимальный способ защиты баков спутника, он заключается в установке двух преград – защитного экрана и металлической сетки, которая первой встречает атакующие частицы и дробит их", — пояснил завотделом механики деформируемого твердого тела Научно-исследовательского института прикладной математики и механики (НИИ ПММ) ТГУ Александра Герасимова.

В ТГУ находятся две из пяти российских баллистических установок, которые позволяют в наземных условиях имитировать воздействие метеороидных осколков на космические аппараты. С их помощью ученые провели серию практических экспериментов: выстреливали по преградам металлическими частицами весом 0,3 грамма со скоростью восемь километров в секунду.

"Результаты испытаний подтвердили, что конструкция, предложенная учеными ТГУ, обеспечивает максимально эффективную защиту корпусу спутника. Остатки фрагментов, раздробленные сеткой, попадают на экран и рассеиваются, не нанося ущерба космическому аппарату", — говорится в сообщении."

https://ria.ru/science/20161003/1478340964.html

----------


## OKA

"4 октября в Вооруженных Силах Российской Федерации отмечается День Космических войск. Именно в этот день 59 лет назад произошло эпохальное событие, положившее начало космической эры всего человечества – с космодрома Байконур был осуществлен успешный запуск первого искусственного спутника Земли (ИСЗ). Подготовку, запуск и управление первым ИСЗ в орбитальном полете осуществляли воинские формирования, впоследствии ставшие основой современных Космических войск России.
На Государственном испытательном космодроме Плесецк в Архангельской области завершено создание нового космического ракетного комплекса «Ангара», успешно проведены первые пуски новых ракет-носителей легкого класса «Ангара-1.2ПП» и тяжёлого класса «Ангара-А5». Завершены летные испытания ракеты-носителя среднего класса «Союз-2». Продолжаются испытания легкой модификации ракеты-носителя «Союз-2» этапа модернизации 1в."

----------


## OKA

" Главная медицинская комиссия признала российских космонавтов Олега НОВИЦКОГО и Фёдора ЮРЧИХИНА годными к космическому полёту. Заседание комиссии, которая проанализировала данные медицинских обследований, состоялось в Центре подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.А.Гагарина (ЦПК).

В составе Главной медицинской комиссии – представители Министерства здравоохранения РФ, Федерального медико-биологического агентства, Института медико-биологических проблем и специалисты медицинского управления ЦПК."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 5 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Волков/. Корпорация Boeing намерена опередить компанию SpaceX в том, что касается осуществления первого полета человека на Марс. Об этом заявил президент и исполнительный директор Boeing Деннис Муиленберг, выступая на конференции по инновациям в американском Чикаго (штат Иллинойс).

"Я убежден, что первый человек, который прибудет на Марс, сделает это на ракете компании Boeing", - сказал он. Муиленберг отметил, что Boeing, как и ее конкурент SpaceX, нацелена на коммерциализацию космических полетов. Глава корпорации также выразил уверенность, что космический туризм станет крайне популярной и востребованной услугой в ближайшие несколько десятилетий.

Эта сфера превратится в "жизнеспособный коммерческий рынок", прогнозирует он. Говоря о перспективах такого туризма, Муиленберг, в частности, предположил, что через какое-то время на низкой околоземной орбите рядом с Международной космической станцией могут даже появиться "гостиницы" для космических туристов.

Ранее глава SpaceX Илон Маск представил свой способ доставки людей и грузов на Марс, призванный стать основой для будущих межпланетных путешествий в пределах Солнечной системы. SpaceX планирует отправлять на Красную планету космические корабли, разгонный блок которых будет способен самостоятельно возвращаться на Землю и использоваться еще несколько раз.

По мнению Маска, колонизовать Марс можно за 40-100 лет, если отправлять на Красную планету 100-200 человек за один раз. В SpaceX не назвали точных дат первого запуска, однако, по словам главы компании, он может состояться в 2020-х годах.

В свою очередь Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) рассчитывает осуществить первый полет человека к Красной планете примерно в середине 2030-х годов с помощью нового пилотируемого корабля Orion производства Lockheed Martin и тяжелой ракеты-носителя SLS производства Boeing. До полета Orion к Марсу должны быть направлены несколько автоматических аппаратов, которые изучат поверхность и атмосферу планеты и определят место будущей посадки корабля с астронавтами."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Компания Boeing заявила о намерении завоевать рынок космического туризма


"Китай построит 20-местный ракетоплан для космического туризма


Предварительный дизайн проектируемого ракетоплана
Pengxin Han et al. / CALT

Исследовательский институт ракетной техники Китайского объединения космических технологий (CALT) разработает ракетоплан для космического туризма, который сможет принять на борт до 20 человек. Концепцию летательного аппарата разработчики представили на конференции IAC2016 в Гвадалахаре, сообщает New Scientist.

На сегодняшний день космический туризм существует в виде коммерческих полетов на орбитальные космические станции. Также в разработке находится сразу несколько проектов специализированных многоразовых летательных аппаратов для суборбитального космического туризма, однако ни один из них до сих пор не приступил к коммерческим запускам. Необходимо отметить, что суборбитальный космический туризм подразумевает формальное пребывание в космосе — корабль во время полета незначительно поднимается над линией Кармана, после чего возвращается на Землю.

Новый китайский ракетоплан будет использовать ракетный двигатель на жидком метане и жидком кислороде. Космический корабль будет взлетать в вертикальном положении, а после достижения нужной высоты будет спускаться и садиться как самолет. Предполагается, что ракетоплан сможет не только поднимать в космос пассажиров, но и работать как первая ступень для небольшой ракеты с полезным грузом, которая отстыкуется от ракетоплана и доставит груз на орбиту. 

Схема полета туристического ракетоплана


Pengxin Han et al. / CALT

Планируется построить две версии ракетоплана. Первая версия массой 10 тонн будет обладать размахом крыла шесть метров и сможет поднять на высоту в 100 километров пять человек, которые проведут в невесомости около двух минут. Вторая версия ракетоплана будет больше: масса 100 тонн, размах крыльев 12 метров. Увеличенная версия сможет поднимать на высоту в 130 километров до 20 человек, которые проведут в невесомости около четырех минут.

На данный момент уже успешно протестированы отдельные подсистемы будущего аппарата. По словам разработчиков, первые тестовые полеты ракетоплана начнутся в течение двух лет. Коммерческие грузовые запуски ориентировочно запланированы на 2020 год, после нескольких успешных полетов предполагается начать полеты с пассажирами на борту. Ракетоплан сможет осуществить до 50 полетов в космос. Стоимость одного билета для космических туристов, как ожидается, составит около 200-250 тысяч долларов.

Другие проекты многоразовых суборбитальных космических кораблей находятся на разной стадии реализации, однако уступают китайскому ракетоплану в пассажировместимости. XCOR Lynx может отвезти в космос всего одного пассажира, а VSS Unity и New Shepard могут принять на борт шесть туристов каждый. Несмотря на меньшее количество пассажиров, эти проекты близки к реализации — многоразовая ракета New Shepard, например, побывала в космосе уже четыре раза.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/10/05/china-space-tourism



Целых 5 космонавтов на 450 чел. в Госдуме- теперь "Марс" не устоит точно))) Ну а пока туризмЪ- нашефсё))

Исследование РБК: чем богаты депутаты новой Госдумы :: Политика :: РБК

----------


## OKA

" В Центре подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.А.Гагарина (ЦПК) экипажи МКС-50/51 приступают к заключительной экзаменационной сессии. Сегодня, 6 октября 2016 года, участники основного экипажа МКС-50/51 Олег НОВИЦКИЙ (РОСКОСМОС) и Тома ПЕСКЕ (ЕКА) успешно сдали экзамен на тренажёре ТС-7 по ручному управляемому спуску.

Тренажёр, расположенный на базе центрифуги ЦФ-7, предназначен для отработки навыков управления спуском корабля с орбиты в ручном режиме в случае отказа автоматики, выполняющей процесс возвращения спускаемого аппарата с экипажем на Землю – в подобной ситуации космонавты и астронавты должны быть готовы к экстренным действиям.

Экзаменационный билет состоит из двух частей – для командира и бортинженера. Содержание билета (условия, в которых проходит тренировочный полёт) экипажу неизвестно: вытянув билет, космонавт отдаёт запечатанный конверт комиссии и занимает место в кабине тренажёра. Инструкторы вводят параметры полёта, и космонавт приступает к управлению «спуском». Задача оператора в том, чтобы привести спускаемый аппарат в заданную расчётную точку посадки с максимальной точностью, не превысив при этом допустимого значения действующей на аппарат перегрузки. Надо отметить, что спуск с орбиты проходит в автоматическом режиме, и переход на ручное управление возможен лишь в результате нештатной ситуации – до сих пор в истории отечественной пилотируемой космонавтики таких случаев не было.

По заключению экзаменационной комиссии, командир и бортинженер дублирующего экипажа МКС-50/51 продемонстрировали отличные профессиональные навыки при выполнении ручного управляемого спуска, получив оценку «отлично».

На следующей неделе в графике участников будущей космической миссии запланированы экзамен по причаливанию и перестыковке транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС» к МКС и тренировка «типовые полётные сутки» – «репетиция» одного дня на станции."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



Пепелац, однозначно))




"Аэрокосмическая компания Blue Origin во время пятого тестового запуска ракеты New Shepard провела испытания системы аварийного спасения экипажа и пассажиров. Испытания транслировались в прямом эфире и прошли успешно.

Система аварийного спасения (САС) приводится в готовность на последних этапах предстартовой подготовки. В случае возникновения опасности на стартовой площадке или во время полета САС отводит модуль с экипажем на безопасное расстояние. Иногда двигатели САС встраиваются непосредственно в корабль — в таком случае система остается активной на протяжении всего полета. Такая схема, например, используется SpaceX на пилотируемом корабле Dragon.

В рамках прошедших испытаний после 45 секунд полета ракеты была активирована САС. Капсула для пассажиров и экипажа отделилась от ракеты на высоте 4893 метров, улетела в сторону, и после достижения высоты в 7092 начала спускаться. Приземление капсулы произошло штатно.

Ракета после срабатывания системы аварийного спасения продолжила подъем, достигнув высоты 93713 метров. После 7 минут 29 секунд полета ракета успешно приземлилась, несмотря на то, что Blue Origin предупреждала о возможном падении ракеты после срабатывания САС. Представители компании отмечают, что срабатывание системы могло повредить ракету, поэтому для нее пятый запуск, несмотря на успешное приземление, стал последним. 

Blue Origin - частная аэрокосмическая компания, которая впервые вертикально посадила для повторного использования ракету-носитель, побывавшую в космосе. Первый запуск состоялся 24 ноября 2015 года — тогда New Shepard поднялся на высоту 100 километров 534 метра. Во время предыдущего, четвертого по счету запуска, компания успешно испытала режим аварийной посадки капсулы в случае отказа одного из трех парашютов. 

Существуют и другие проекты многоразовых суборбитальных космических кораблей. Например, ранее сообщалось, что американская компания XCOR планирует испытать новый корабль Lynx. Также космический суборбитальный корабль VSS Unity, второй из серии SpaceShipTwo, недавно впервые поднялся в воздух. Кроме того, недавно стало известно, что Китай намерен построить 20-местный суборбитальный ракетоплан, также предназначенный для космического туризма.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/10/06/new-shepard

Туризм опять)) Для состоятельных парней)))

----------


## OKA

"Государственная комиссия, рассмотрев материалы о проведенных работах по устранению технической неисправности транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-02» (№732), приняла решение о дате пуска к МКС: 19 октября 2016 (11:05 мск).

Причина переноса пуска – кабель системы приземления был зажат во время испытаний, что вызвало срабатывание контрольно-измерительной аппаратуры, которая и выявила ошибку. После устранения неполадки повторно был проведен полный пакет испытаний всего корабля.

До конца 2016 года РОСКОСМОС осуществит все запланированные пуски по пилотируемой программе полетов к МКС:

    Запуск ТПК «Союз МС-02» планируется 19 октября;
    Запуск ТПК «Союз МС-03» – 16 ноября;
    Запуск ТГК «Прогресс МС-04» – 1 декабря. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


"МОСКВА, 6 окт — РИА Новости. Возвращение с МКС на Землю экипажа в составе россиянина Анатолия Иванишина, японца Такуя Ониси и американки Кэтлин Хэллиси Рубинс состоится 30 октября, сообщает Роскосмос.

"Возвращение Анатолия Иванишина, Такуя Ониси и Кэтлин Хэллиси Рубинс состоится, как и планировалось, 30 октября", — заявил представитель госкорпорации.

Ранее сообщалось, что государственная комиссия, рассмотрев материалы о работах по устранению технической неисправности пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-02" (№732), выбрала датой пуска к МКС 19 октября, 11:05 мск, говорится в сообщении Роскосмоса.

"Причина переноса пуска — кабель системы приземления, который был зажат во время испытаний, что вызвало срабатывание контрольно-измерительной аппаратуры, которая и выявила ошибку. После устранения неполадки повторно был проведен полный пакет испытаний всего корабля", — отмечается в сообщении.

До конца этого года Роскосмос осуществит все запланированные пуски по пилотируемой программе полетов к МКС: старт "Союз МС-02" планируется 19 октября, запуск "Союза МС-03" — 16 ноября, запуск грузовика "Прогресс МС-04" — 1 декабря. Эти же даты ранее называл РИА Новости источник на Байконуре.

Как сообщалось ранее, космонавты "Роскосмоса" Сергей Рыжиков и Андрей Борисенко, астронавт НАСА Роберт Шейн Кимброу, а также их дублеры — космонавты "Роскосмоса" Александр Мисуркин и Николай Тихонов, астронавт НАСА Марк Ванде Хай 7 октября, скорее всего, снова вылетят на Байконур для повторной "примерки" корабля "Союз"."

https://ria.ru/science/20161006/1478677246.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 7 октября. /ТАСС/. Компания "S7 Космические транспортные системы" - оператор проекта "Морской старт" - предложит государству переделать российский сегмент МКС в орбитальный космодром, сообщил в интервью ТАСС генеральный директор компании Сергей Сопов.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - S7 предлагает создать орбитальный космодром на базе российского сегмента МКС

МОСКВА, 7 октября. /ТАСС/. Стоимость запуска с плавучего космодрома "Морской старт" составит от $65 до $76 млн - это дороже, чем у американской SpaceX, зато заказчик сможет быстрее отправить свой груз на орбиту. Об этом сообщил в интервью ТАСС генеральный директор компании "S7 Космические транспортные системы" - оператора "Морского старта" - Сергей Сопов.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - Запуски с "Морского старта" будут дороже, но оперативнее, чем у SpaceX

----------


## OKA

"Экипаж ТПК «Союз МС-02» в составе командира корабля Сергея РЫЖИКОВА (РОСКОСМОС), бортинженера Андрея БОРИСЕНКО (РОСКОСМОС) и бортинженера ТПК, командира экспедиции МКС-50 Роберта Шейна КИМБРОУ (NASA) за 5 часов до старта.
Старт запланирован 19 октября 2016 года в 11:05."




Онлайн трансляция :

http://www.russian.space/306/

Время запуска: 11:05:00 19 октября 2016. (Московское время)

Окончание трансляции: 12:00:00 19 октября 2016. (Московское время)



"МОСКВА/БЕРЛИН, 19 окт — РИА Новости. Десантный модуль "Скиапарелли" (Schiaparelli) российско-европейской миссии "ЭкзоМарс-2016" (ExoMars-2016) в среду вечером должен совершить посадку на поверхность Красной планеты, сообщил РИА Новости представитель Института космических исследований (ИКИ РАН).

"Посадка модуля "Скиапарелли" (Schiaparelli) запланирована на 19 октября. Ожидается, что он войдет в атмосферу Марса на высоте около 122,5 километра со скоростью около 21 000 километров в час примерно в 17.42 мск. Парашют раскроется на высоте 11 километров при скорости модуля 1650 километров в час, а специальная конструкция аппарата смягчит удар при падении. Ориентировочно в 17.48 мск в среду модуль "Скиапарелли" начнет передачу сигналов с поверхности Красной планеты", — отметил представитель ИКИ.

Как рассказал РИА Новости руководитель программы Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА, ESA) по поиску и наблюдениям опасных астероидов Николас Бобринский сейчас все идет нормально.

"Сейчас все идет нормально, но за всем нужно наблюдать очень внимательно. Trace Gas Orbiter (TGO) уже отошел в сторону и будет двигаться по орбите Марса, тогда как "Скиапарелли" сейчас продолжает спускаться. "Скиапарелли" и TGO будут в постоянной коммуникации. Это очень важно потому, что "Скиапарелли" будет пересылать всю телеметрию на Землю через TGO", — отметил ученый. Десантный модуль не поддерживает с Землей прямого контакта, сигналы на Землю идут через TGO.

Как рассказал Бобринский, цель сотрудничества РФ и ЕС в рамках миссии — изучение атмосферы Марса и поиск следов биологической жизненной активности на планете. Инструменты, размещенные на модулях, будут искать следы редких газов, в первую очередь с большой точностью нужно установить наличие на планете следов метана как продукта растительной жизни. После успешной посадки модуля, которая сама по себе станет частью эксперимента, начнется кропотливый научный процесс, который продлится месяцы, а может быть и годы.

Первый этап проекта "ЭкзоМарс-2016" включает в себя созданные Европейским космическим агентством (ЕКА) орбитальный модуль и демонстрационный десантный модуль. Орбитальный КА TGO (Trace Gas Orbiter) предназначен для изучения малых газовых примесей атмосферы и распределения водяного льда в грунте Марса. Российский ИКИ РАН подготовил два прибора для TGO: спектрометрический комплекс АЦС и нейтронный спектрометр ФРЕНД.

Спектрометрический комплекс АЦС (ACS — Atmospheric Chemistry Suite) предназначен для изучения химического состава атмосферы и климата Марса. Он состоит из трех спектрометров (эшелле-спектрометры ближнего и среднего ИК диапазона и Фурье-спектрометр) и системы сбора информации. Коллимированный нейтронный детектор ФРЕНД (FREND — Fine Resolution Epithermal Neutron Detector) предназначен для регистрации альбедных нейтронов, возникающих в грунте Марса под воздействием галактических и солнечных космических лучей, и построения с высоким пространственным разрешением глобальных карт распределения водяного льда в верхнем слое грунта Марса. ФРЕНД также включает в себя блок дозиметрии.

Как ранее уточнил РИА Новости научный руководитель проекта "ЭкзоМарс" с российской стороны Даниил Родионов из Института космических исследований РАН, в рамках второго этапа миссии "ЭкзоМарс-2020" Россия создает посадочную платформу и предоставит ряд уникальных научных приборов. "Согласно достигнутым договоренностям, Россия предоставит не только средства выведения, а также некоторые научные приборы, но также создаст посадочный модуль для следующей миссии "ЭкзоМарс-2020", — отметил он.

Таким образом, на поверхность Красной планеты с помощью разрабатываемого НПО имени Лавочкина десантного модуля будут доставлены посадочная платформа (также российской разработки) и марсоход Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) массой около 300 килограммов.

Десантный модуль нового поколения будет состоять из нескольких систем. Аэродинамический экран и задний кожух принимают на себя тепловую и аэродинамическую нагрузку во время спуска в атмосфере Марса. Двухкаскадная парашютная система предназначена для сброса скорости с 2,1 Маха до дозвуковой, при которой станет возможным отделение посадочного модуля. Последний, используя двигательную установку, должен будет погасить оставшуюся скорость и мягко приземлиться на поверхность планеты. Посадочная платформа будет оборудована четырьмя посадочными опорами и двумя направлениями для схода марсохода.

Задачами марсохода являются геологические исследования и поиск следов жизни в подповерхностном слое Марса около места посадки. ИКИ РАН разрабатывает два прибора для установки на марсоход: инфракрасный спектрометр ИСЕМ и нейтронный спектрометр АДРОН-РМ. ИСЕМ (ISEM – Infrared Spectrometer for ExoMars) представляет собой инфракрасный спектрометр, устанавливаемый на мачте марсохода и служащий для минералогического анализа поверхности. АДРОН-РМ используется для регистрации нейтронного альбедо, генерируемого космическими лучами в грунте и зависящего от количества водяного льда в нём, и построения локальной карты распределения водяного льда вдоль трассы движения марсохода.

После спуска марсохода с российской посадочной платформы последняя начнет работу по научной программе, которая связана, прежде всего, с мониторингом различных процессов на поверхности Марса, происходящих с разным временным масштабом – сутки, сезон, год. Планируемый срок работы на поверхности – один марсианский год (около 1,8 года на Земле)."

https://ria.ru/science/20161019/1479513772.html

Видео от ESA :

https://www.youtube.com/user/ESA/videos

----------


## OKA

"Совет Российской академии наук по космосу принял решение начать возрождение программы исследования Луны с помощью луноходов. В рамках сформированной научно-исследовательской работы (НИР) «Луна-Луноход» уже в этом году планируется начать разработку проектного облика космического аппарата и подготовить обоснование научных задач, решаемых с помощью луноходов. Примечательно, что в список предприятий, привлеченных к реализации НИР, вошли те же организации, которые участвовали в создании советских луноходов.

Информация о начале реализации НИР «Луна-Луноход» приведена в протоколе по итогам заседания совета РАН по космосу: в нем говорится, что в 2016 году на работу планируется выделить 18 млн рублей. Головной организацией определен Институт космических исследований РАН (ИКИ), соисполнителями работ названы ЦНИИмаш (головная научная организация «Роскосмоса»), Институт геохимии и аналитической химии имени Вернадского РАН, Институт радиотехники и электроники имени Котельникова РАН, НПО имени Лавочкина (предприятие, где создавались советские луноходы), ВНИИТрансмаш (изготавливал колеса для луноходов) и Санкт-Петербургский политехнический университет имени Петра Великого.

— Да, решение по организации НИР «Луна-Луноход» было принято и соответствующие работы должны начаться, — рассказал «Известиям» руководитель отдела ядерной планетологии ИКИ РАН Игорь Митрофанов. — Пока еще программа не началась, поскольку решения Совета РАН по космосу направляются в госкорпорацию «Роскосмос», где формируется план работ, готовятся контракты. Когда мы получим сигнал из «Роскосмоса», что соответствующие мероприятия проведены, в ИКИ соберется коллектив, который будет заниматься данным проектом, определим наших смежников. Думаю, что номер один среди них будет Институт Вернадского, они будут активно участвовать в данной работе.

В 1960-е годы прошлого века советские луноходы создавались в КБ Машиностроительного завода имени Лавочкина группой под руководством Георгия Бабакина. Аппараты использовали для изучения свойств лунной поверхности, фото- и телесъемки Луны, изучения влияния солнечного излучения и других исследований.

Первый аппарат («Луноход-0») стартовал к Луне 19 февраля 1969 года, но из-за разрушения обтекателя ракеты миссия досрочно завершилась. Следующим за ним «Луноход-1» был успешно доставлен на поверхность спутника земли 17 ноября 1970 года и полностью выполнил программу исследований. «Луноход-2» прибыл на Луну 15 января 1973 года. За четыре месяца он преодолел 42 км, передал на Землю 86 панорам и около 80 тыс. кадров телесъемки. Аппарат мог работать и дольше, но при выезде из кратера он откинутой крышкой зачерпнул лунный грунт, который потом попал на солнечную панель, и батареи перестали заряжаться. Луноход быстро обесточился и навеки замер на окраине Моря Ясности.

«Луноход-3» планировалось направить к спутнику Земли в 1977 году, аппарат изготовили, но экспедицию в итоге отменили. Настоящий и до сих пор работоспособный «Луноход-3» находится в Музее НПО имени Лавочкина.

Следующий ровер добрался до поверхности Луны спустя более 40 лет, это был китайский аппарат «Юйту», проработавший на спутнике Земли более полутора лет.

Российская лунная программа на ближайшие десятилетия предусматривает постепенное изучение Луны сначала беспилотными автоматическими системами (сейчас реализуются проекты «Луна-Глоб» и «Луна-Ресурс»), а затем, ориентировочно в начале 2030-х годов, пилотируемую экспедицию на спутник Земли с последующим созданием там обитаемой базы.

По мнению Игоря Митрофанова, воплощение лунохода «в железе» и его запуск стоит ожидать ближе к концу 2020-х годов.

Научный руководитель Института космической политики Иван Моисеев отметил, что в кооперацию в рамках НИР «Луна-Луноход» входят предприятия, которые участвовали в создании советских луноходов.

— Многие придуманные тогда подходы и разработанные технологии могут быть применены и сегодня, например оригинальная двигательная система лунохода, — говорит Иван Моисеев. — Сейчас аппараты можно делать гораздо легче за счет новых материалов, лучшего приборного оснащения. Это позволит запускать их не такими мощными ракетами, теми же «Союзами», например… Несмотря на то что на Луне уже были и люди, и автоматические комплексы, спутник земли остается для нас малоизученным. И исследования Луны автоматическими комплексами могут быть относительно недорогими, но в то же время это значительный вклад России в мировую науку.

В «Роскосмосе» заявили, что знают о данном проекте, но пока считают преждевременным его публичное обсуждение."

Россия возрождает луноходы - Известия

----------


## OKA

"После стыковки корабля #СоюзМС02 Сергей Рыжиков, Андрей Борисенко, Роберт Кимброу перешли на борт станции. Экипаж МКС-49/50 в полном составе'



https://twitter.com/roscosmos

----------


## OKA

"ЕКА подтвердило гибель российско-европейского зонда при посадке на Марс


Фото: © ESA/ATG medialab/Handout via REUTERS

Европейское космическое агентство (ЕКА) подтвердило ранее появившуюся информацию, что российско-европейский посадочный модуль "Скиапарелли" потерпел крушение при посадке на Марс. Данная информация размещена на сайте агентства.

Напомним, ранее в "Роскосмосе" сообщили, что зонд Trace Gas Orbiter успел записать данные, передаваемые десантным модулем во время посадки, теперь учёные изучат их и, возможно, смогут дать ответ, что именно пошло не по плану. Возможные версии произошедшего с десантным модулем "Скиапарелли" можно прочитать в материале Лайфа "Проклятие Красной планеты: "Скиапарелли" разбился?"

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...sadkie_na_mars


https://www.youtube.com/user/ESA/videos


ЕСАшники не выкладывают почему-то красивые познавательные ролики о том, как шмякнулся аппарат)) Давно пора отправить на Марс людей, для исследования причин многочисленных аварий КА)) 
Если, конечно, получится нормально взлететь, полететь, долететь, примарсианиться, выйти и посмотреть- таки в чём жэж дело-то?  :Biggrin: 
Про возвращение отдельная песня, или её отсутствие))) 




"РОСКОСМОС и ЕКА. ПЕРВЫЕ ФОТОГРАФИИ С МЕСТА ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕМОЙ ПОСАДКИ «СКИАПАРЕЛЛИ»
21.10.2016 22:19

Космический аппарат NASA MRO (Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter), находящийся на орбите Красной планеты, передал фотографии поверхности Марса, на которых возможно отображено место предполагаемой посадки «Скиапарелли».



Демонстрационный посадочный модуль российско-европейской миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2016» «Скиапарелли» вошел в атмосферу Красной Планеты 19 октября для отработки технологии посадки на поверхность Марса, но связь с аппаратом была потеряна перед посадкой. Специалисты в настоящее время изучают данные, полученные с орбитального модуля TGO (Trace Gas Orbiter) о процессе посадки «Скиапарелли». Их расшифровка позволит понять, что в действительности произошло во время посадки модуля.



Фотография MRO (до посадки)


Фотография MRO (после посадки)


Фотографии MRO сделаны камерой низкого разрешения (6 метров на 1 пиксель). При сравнении с изображениями этого участка поверхности Марса, сделанными ранее, видны два новых объекта. Один из них – светлое пятно, может быть парашютом, диаметром 12 метров. Второй объект – темное пятно размером 15х40 метров в километре от первого объекта. Возможно, причиной его появления стало более длительное свободное падение «Скиапарелли», чем ожидалось. По предварительным оценкам,  «Скиапарелли» приземлился в режиме свободного падения после выключения двигателей с высоты 2-4 километра. Контакт с поверхностью мог произойти на скорости более 300 км/час. Большой размер пятна может свидетельствовать о взрыве топлива, остававшегося в баках модуля.

Но все это - лишь предварительные оценки, сделанные на основании интерпретации снимков низкого разрешения. Более точная информация о том, что произошло с модулем «Скиапарелли» на последнем этапе процедуры посадки может появиться после расшифровки полученных данных и изучении снимков высокого разрешения, которые ожидаются на следующей неделе."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


Но в кооперативе "Марс" будут яблони цвести))) Познавательное обсуждение :

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - ExoMars 2016 -- Протон-М/Бриз-М -- Байконур -- 14.03.2016, 12:31 ДМВ




"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 22 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Качалин/. Авария ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 в начале сентября была связана с процедурой заправки топливом, а не с производственным браком. К такому предварительному заключению пришли специалисты американской компании-разработчика носителя SpaceX во главе с Илоном Маском, сообщила в пятницу газета The Wall Street Journal.

По сведениям ее источников, специалисты SpaceX пытаются восстановить до мельчайших подробностей картину происшедшего на стартовом столе на мысе Канаверал. Главная задача состоит в том, чтобы понять, каким образом резервуар с гелием взаимодействует с окружающим его жидким кислородом, охлажденным до сверхнизкой температуры. Как поясняет издание, в космической промышленности до сих пор жидкий кислород не использовался в таких тяжелых ракетах, как Falcon 9. Поэтому Маску придется полагаться только на собственный не слишком большой опыт в данной области и не рассчитывать на помощь смежников, например, NASA.

Версия аномалии при заправке топливом предпочтительна для компании, так как в этом случае она сможет без длительных проволочек возобновить запуски ракет-носителей. Производственный брак или дефект конструкции чреваты массой проверок качества всех узлов носителей. А это может затянуться на долгие месяцы, поясняет издание.

Следует напомнить, что Маск, общаясь с журналистами, заявил, что специалисты SpaceX исключили "наиболее очевидные" версии взрыва и сосредоточились на "менее вероятных причинах". Глава компании прозрачно намекал на возможность диверсии конкурента в лице консорциума United Launch Alliance (ULA), который является совместным предприятием Lockheed Martin и авиационного гиганта Boeing.

Как сообщалось ранее, сотрудники SpaceX посетили объект ULA на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида) и попросили предоставить им доступ на крышу одного из зданий консорциума", которое расположено недалеко от пусковой площадки, где произошла авария. Подчиненные Маска при просмотре видеозаписи взрыва заметили "странную тень, а затем белое пятно" на здании ULA. Как уточнил телеканал Fox News, консорциум отказался допускать на крышу объекта представителей SpaceX, но пустил туда военнослужащих 45-го космического звена ВВС США, дислоцированного на военной базе на мысе Канаверал. Они провели инспекцию и не обнаружили ничего, что хотя бы отдаленно имело отношение к аварии.

1 сентября на стартовом столе на мысе Канаверал взорвалась ракета с израильским спутником связи Amos-6. В результате ЧП никто не пострадал. Владевшая уничтоженным спутником компания Space Communication одтвердила намерение потребовать от SpaceX компенсацию в размере $50 млн или бесплатный пуск в связи с потерей Amos-6.

Маск назвал аварию наиболее серьезной неудачей за всю 14-летнюю историю существования своей компании. По предварительным данным, произошло повреждение в системе подачи гелия в резервуар с жидким кислородом на второй ступени ракеты. Гелий служит для поддержания давления в баке.

С учетом последствий аварии SpaceX отложила до ноября все запуски тяжелой ракеты Falcon 9. SpaceX в настоящее время эксплуатирует три пусковые площадки, две - во Флориде и одну - на базе ВВС Ванденберг в Калифорнии. На пусковом комплексе на базе Ванденберг завершается модернизация, второй флоридский комплекс, не затронутый инцидентом, как ожидается, должен заработать в ноябре."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3725939

----------


## OKA

"19 октября китайский космический корабль "Шэньчжоу-11" успешно состыковался с космической лабораторией "Тяньгун-2", и теперь космонавтам из КНР предстоит провести на околоземной орбите 30 дней. Это важный успех Пекина, раньше срока потерявшего связь с первой орбитальной станцией "Тяньгун-1". Теперь Поднебесная убедительно доказала, что в целом по плану движется к реализации собственного аналога МКС к 2025 год. Подробности - в материале Накануне.RU. 


Фото: REUTERS

Китай вполне последовательно реализует свою космическую программу. Она была начата ещё осенью 1956 года, когда в молодую народную республику вернулся из США учёный-эмигрант Цянь Сюэсянь, принимавший активное участие во многих американских аэрокосмических разработках. В те годы КНР также получала значительную техническую помощь из СССР, но продолжала по мере сил космическую программу и после разрыва с Москвой, в условиях фактической внешней изоляции и сложной экономической ситуации внутри страны. Отчасти поэтому, например, был свёрнут проект запуска первого космонавта, хотя первые наработки в этом направлении (например, создание Института космической медицины) были сделаны уже тогда.

В 1970 году Китай запустил свой первый искусственный спутник Земли, став второй (с небольшим отставанием от Японии) космической державой в Азии. Отказавшись от сотрудничества с СССР, Китай не смог в те годы отправить на орбиту своего космонавта, тогда как благодаря советской космической программе в космосе побывали граждане Вьетнама, Монголии и даже Афганистана.

Со значительным отставанием от СССР и США, но всё же в 2003 году КНР удалось вывести на орбиту собственного космонавта, и стать, таким образом, третьей в мире страной, которая смогла это сделать.

Как отмечает китайский аналитик Чжань Хао, КНР готова развивать дальнейший проект пилотируемой орбитальной станции и даже привлекать к участию в нём другие страны. При этом, к 2025 году, когда начнёт работать следующая станция "Тяньгун-3", под вопросом окажется судьба нынешней МКС "Альфа". Во-первых, специалисты сомневаются в её практической необходимости, а во-вторых, сейчас до предела усложнились отношения между её учредителями: Россией с одной стороны и США с Евросоюзом с другой. Всё чаще раздаются заявления о возможном затоплении станции к 2020, или, самое позднее, к 2028. При этом ни одно государство не ведёт параллельную разработку собственного проекта такого рода. В результате, уже в следующем десятилетии Китай может стать единственной державой в мире, обладающей пилотируемым космическим аппаратом для долговременного пребывания на околоземной орбите.

На этом фоне происходит усиление взаимодействия между космическими отраслями КНР и РФ. Ещё в прошлом году немецкий журнал "Шпигель" высказывал опасения по поводу того, что Москва и Пекин смогут совместно создать конкурента НАСА. Достоянием прессы стали также намерения Китая обменять российские технологии в области строительства ракетных двигателей на свои разработки по электронике (так как получать такие разработки с Запада для России стало затруднительно из-за санкций).

В нынешнем году российская сторона также намеревалась впервые в истории арендовать земли в пустынных районах Западного Китая для того, чтобы туда падали обломки космических аппаратов, запускаемых с Байконура. Это сообщение интересно ещё и потому, что Китай сам сталкивается с немалыми трудностями от падения космического мусора, например, из-за запуска ракеты-носителя "Тяньгун-2" в зоне падения её ступеней пришлось эвакуировать до 30 тыс. человек.

Наконец, большое внимание китайских СМИ привлекло намерение Токио совместно использовать космодром "Восточный" в контексте улучшения российско-японских отношений. Такого рода взаимодействие в Китае встречают с определённой настороженностью, хотя до настоящего времени сам Пекин пока не изъявлял желания участвовать в эксплуатации "Восточного".

Впрочем, мировая тенденция состоит в том, чтобы отказываться от орбитальных станций в пользу космических кораблей, полетов на Луну и к другим планетам Солнечной системы, рассказал Накануне.RU действительный член Российской академии космонавтики имени Циолковского, кандидат технических наук, редактор журнала "Новости космонавтики" Игорь Афанасьев. По его словам, строительство орбитальной станции - осознанное решение китайского руководства пройти весь путь космической программы самому, чтобы иметь весь спектр технологий.

"Действительно, есть тенденция к переходу от орбитальных станций к межпланетным кораблям и полетам к Луне, но китайцы просто последовательны в своей космической программе и хотят пройти путь СССР и США, вот и решили построить сначала орбитальную станцию, а потом уже идти к планетам. Потому что для этого должна созреть технология, а такой технологии нет сейчас ни у России, ни у США, и тем более у Китая. Эта техника на порядок сложнее, чем орбитальная станция. Кроме того, Китай не может пользоваться МКС, ведь это международный проект, основанный на соглашениях, которые подписали Россия, США, Европа в лице Европейского космического агентства, Канадское космическое агентство и Японское космическое агентство. Китая в этом соглашении нет, и я думаю, что часть стран-участников выступают против участия Китая в нем.

Вариант совместного освоения космоса с Китаем, нашей помощи Китаю в этом, конечно, рассматривается, но тут нужно исходить не только из политических, но и экономических соображений. Тем более, а спрашивал ли кто-то у самого Китая, хочет ли он осваивать космос с нами? Китай проводит собственную, национальную космическую программу. Она соответствует его собственным целям, и предполагает использование техники и науки, созданной в Китае, и именно такой подход для Китая очень важен. Везде в Китае говорится и подчеркивается, что ракета китайская, космодром китайский, станция китайская. Кроме совместных исследований в области науки, я нигде не слышал ни одного слова о совместных проектах в области пилотируемой техники. Китаю даже вряд ли будут нужны наши космодромы, потому что у самого Китая четыре своих космодрома, больше, чем у нас. Сейчас они строят мощнейший космодром на острове Хайнань", - отметил эксперт.

Павел Мартынов"

http://www.nakanune.ru/articles/112243/






"ПЕКИН, 22 окт — РИА Новости, Иван Булатов. Один из членов экипажа китайского пилотируемого космического корабля "Шэньчжоу-11" ("Священный челнок-11") Чэнь Дун заявил, что пока не видел инопланетян, но "надеется на это".

В понедельник в 7.30 (2.30 мск) Китай осуществил с космодрома "Цзюцюань" в пустыне Гоби запуск своего пилотируемого космического корабля "Шэньчжоу-11" с двумя членами экипажа на борту. Запуск был осуществлен с помощью ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-2F" ("Великий поход-2F"). В состав экипажа входит командир миссии Цзин Хайпэн и его напарник Чэнь Дун. 19 октября "Шэньчжоу-11" состыковался с орбитальной космической лабораторией "Тяньгун-2" ("Небесный дворец-2"), члены экипажа перешли на территорию модуля.

Ранее сообщалось, что тайкунавты (принятое в Китае название космонавтов) будут докладывать о своей жизни на орбите не только в центр управления полетами, но и выступят в роли своеобразных корреспондентов агентства Синьхуа: будут писать для агентства тексты, посылать аудио, видео и фотографии для различных сервисов Синьхуа.

"Один китайский школьник задал вопрос, видел ли я уже инопланетян. Пока еще нет, но надеюсь на это", — написал для агентства Синьхуа Чэнь Дун.

Он также поделился с читателями агентства своим самочувствием, отметив, что "чувствует себя чудесно", а также сообщил, что уже привык к чувству невесомости и получает от него "все больше удовольствия".

Для Цзин Хайпэна это уже третий полет в космос. В первый раз он отправился в космос 25 сентября 2008. Для Чэнь Дуна это первый полет в космос. На орбите, как ожидается, экипаж будет проводить медицинские, научные и другие эксперименты. В общей сложности они пробудут на орбите 33 дня, из которых 30 — на борту "Тяньгун-2". После завершения своей миссии они на корабле "Шэньчжоу-11" отстыкуются от лаборатории и в течение суток вернутся на Землю."

https://ria.ru/science/20161022/1479778222.html

----------


## OKA

"Грузовой корабль Cygnus пристыковался к МКС. Он доставил на космическую станцию провиант, предметы первой необходимости и материалы для научных экспериментов."

----------


## OKA

"К новостям китайской космической миссии. Тайконавты окончательно обустроились в орбитальной лаборатории и приступили к подготовке сложных экспериментов. В ближайшие дни им предстоит провести опыты по биологии, квантовой связи и адаптации организма к длительному пребыванию в невесомости. Об обстановке на борту "Тяньгун-2" - в продолжение выпуска.

День 4: тайконавты готовятся к квантовым экспериментам и выходят на связь с домом






Четыре дня на расчетной орбите - полет нормальный. Командир миссии Цзин Хайпэн и пилот Чэнь Дун привыкают к жизни на высоте в 400 километров над Землей. Несмотря на изоляцию, скучать на станции не приходится - тайконавты регулярно проверяют электронную почту, связываются с домом и интересуются новостями. На постоянной связи с участниками миссии - первый космонавт Китая Ян Ливэй.

Ян Ливэй, Замглавы канцелярии Программы пилотируемых космических полетов КНР:
"Работа в лаборатории идет по плану. Судя по данным, которые мы получаем, - расход воды и продуктов питания полностью соответствует нашим расчетам. Состояние здоровья тайконавтов не вызывает опасений."

Дел на станции невпровот. В ближайшие дни экипажу предстоит провести совместный эксперимент с космическим аппаратом "Мо-цзы", предназначенным для проверки возможностей квантовой связи. Подготовка уже началась. У тайконавтов - лишь один выходной в неделю, хотя после 8-часового рабочего дня у них есть свободное время, чтобы смотреть фильмы, слушать музыку или общаться с родными.

Ян Ливэй, Замглавы канцелярии Программы пилотируемых космических полетов КНР:
"Расписание тайконавтов довольно щадящее. Мы даем им задание, а они уже сами решают, как его выполнить за 8-часовой рабочий день."

В общей сложности тайконавты пробудут на орбите 33 дня, из которых 30 - на борту "Тяньгун-2". После завершения миссии "Шэньчжоу-11" отстыкуется от лаборатории и в течение суток вернется на Землю."

День 4: тайконавты готовятся к квантовым экспериментам и выходят на связь с домом_CNTV Россия_CNTV Pусский

Немного железа : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fhl3FSzw5M



"Пекин, 24 октября /Синьхуанет/ -- Китай хорошо подготовлен к предстоящему в 2017 году запуску лунного зонда "Чанъэ-5", который соберет на Луне образцы горных пород и доставит их на Землю для научных исследований. Об этом сегодня сообщил главный исследователь китайской программы лунных исследований Оуян Цзыюань.

Он также отметил, что запуск "Чанъэ-5" относится к третьему этапу китайской программы исследования Луны.

Китайская программа зондирования Луны

Китайская программа зондирования Луны осуществляется в три этапа: в рамках первой стадии программы спутник-зонд "Чанъэ-1", который был запущен в 2007 году, завершил задачу по "окололунным полетам".

В 2010 году к Луне был отправлен исследовательский аппарат "Чанъэ-2" для фотографирования районов, в одном из которых должен приземлиться исследовательский аппарат.

Запуск "Чанъэ-3" и "Чанъэ-4" является вторым этапом китайской программы по изучению естественного спутника Земли. Он включает в себя выход аппаратов на лунную орбиту и приземление на поверхность спутника Земли.

В рамках третьего этапа на Луну будут запущены аппараты "Чанъэ-5" и "Чанъэ-6", основной задачей которых будет доставка на Землю образцов лунных пород.

Своих космонавтов на Луну Китай планирует отправить после 2020 года.

Перый этап— запуск "Чанъэ-1" и "Чанъэ-2"

"Чанъэ-1"

Китайский зонд "Чанъэ-1" быд запущен 24 октября 2007 г.

"Чанъэ-1" — первая ступень китайской программы исследования Луны, предусматривающей изучение Луны с помощью роботов, полётов космонавтов и строительство лунной базы. Задачей Чанъэ-1 являлся облёт Луны и сбор данных для составления цифровой модели её рельефа. Расходы этого этапа составили 150—180 млн долл.

С помощью "Чанъэ-1" был проведен ряд научных экспериментов, на Землю была передана информация общим объёмом 1,37 терабайт, что позволило впервые создать полную объемную карту Луны.

"Чанъэ-2"

Китайский спутник "Чанъэ-2" был запущен 1 октября 2010 года.

За прошедшие пять лет Спутник "Чанъэ-2" совершил ряд достижений, привлекших внимание мировой общественности. В частности, впервые со спутника были сделаны снимки лунной поверхности с разрешением 7 м, спутник провел зондирование в точке Лагранжа L2 и пролетел около астероида Тутатис на расстоянии 7 млн км от Земли.

Как сообщил журналиста Синьхуа главный командующий и конструктор системы спутника "Чанъэ-1", "Чанъэ-2" уже стал астероидом в Солнечной системе и совершает движение по эллиптической орбите вокруг Солнца. "Спутник "Чанъэ-2" работает отлично, он вернется на околоземную орбиту к 2020 году", -- сказал он.

Второй этап— запуск "Чанъэ-3" и "Чанъэ-4"

"Чанъэ-3"

Китайская межпланетная станция "Чанъэ-3", состоящий из посадочного устройства и лунохода "Юйту" /"Нефритовый заяц"/, совершила успешную посадку на поверхность естественного спутника Земли 14 декабря 2013 года. Она установила рекорд по времени работы на поверхности Луны среди всех лунных исследовательских зондов в мире.

"Чанъэ-3" является первым космическим аппаратом китайской разработки, совершившим мягкую посадку на внеземное небесное тело. Проектная продолжительность службы посадочного устройства составляет 1 год, а лунохода -- 3 месяца. На данный момент они работают намного дольше проектного срока службы.

"Чанъэ-4"

Зонд"Чанъэ-4", выполнявший роль дублера для зонда "Чанъэ-3", в 2018 году совершит посадку на обратной стороне Луны, что станет историческим прорывом для человечества, подтвердил главный исследователь китайской программы лунных исследований Оуян Цзыюань.

Эксперты в области космонавтики считают, что в качестве экспериментального проекта "Чанъэ-4" будет активно рассматривать новую модель привлечения общественного капитала, что сыграет положительную роль в устранении барьеров в космической промышленности, ускорении инновационного развития космических технологий и снижении себестоимости программы зондирования Луны.

Третий этап— запуск "Чанъэ-5" и "Чанъэ-6"

В рамках третьего этапа на Луну будут запущены аппараты "Чанъэ-5" и "Чанъэ-6", основной задачей которых будет доставка на Землю образцов лунных пород.

В настоящее время благополучно идет разработка спутника зондирования Луны "Чанъэ-5", его запуск на Луну будет осуществлен с космодрома в южнокитайской островной провинции Хайнань в 2017 году по графику, если не возникнут непредвиденные обстоятельства.

Оуян Цзыюань отметил, что анализ структуры и состава образцов, которые будут собраны "Чанъэ-5", помогут ученым углубить исследования в сфере формирования и эволюции Луны."

Зонд "Чанъэ-5" и китайская программа зондирования Луны_Russian.news.cn

----------


## OKA

"Программа полета МКС
(все события указаны по ДМВ)

..Планирующиеся события
30 октября 03:36/06:59 - расстыковка от модуля "Рассвет" и приземление "Союза МС" (Иванишин, Ониси, Рубинс)
16 ноября 00:05/ПО - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-03" (Новицкий, Песке, Уитсон) к модулю "Рассвет"
18 ноября - отстыковка и отделение Cygnus (OA-5) от надирного узла модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
ноябрь - затопление Cygnus (OA-5)
осень (ПО) - запуск спутника SIMPL из Kaber
1 декабря ~17:50 - запуск Прогресса МС-04"
3 декабря - стыковка "Прогресса МС-04" к модулю "Звезда"
9 декабря 16:26 - запуск HTV-6 Kounotori-6
14 декабря - захват и пристыковка HTV-6 Kounotori-6 к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
конец года - запуск спутника ALTAIR-1 из NRCSD

2017
19 января - расстыковка "Прогресса МС-03" от модуля "Пирс"
не ранее конца января - затопление "Прогресса МС-03"
не ранее января - выход в открытый космос по американской программе (EVA-38 ) из модуля Quest (Кимброу, Песке)
не ранее января - выход в открытый космос по американской программе (EVA-39) из модуля Quest (Кимброу, Песке)
не ранее января - отстыковка и отделение HTV-6 Kounotori-6 от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
не ранее января - затопление HTV-6 Kounotori-6
не ранее января - запуск Dragon (SpX-10)
не ранее января - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-10) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
1 февраля 17:11/ПО - запуск и стыковка "Прогресса МС-05" к модулю "Пирс"
середина февраля - выход в открытый космос по американской программе (EVA-40) из модуля Quest
середина февраля - перестыковка гермоадаптера PMA-3 с левого узла модуля Tranquility на верхний узел модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
25 февраля ПО/08:05 - расстыковка от модуля "Поиск" и приземление "Союза МС-02" (Рыжиков, Борисенко, Кимброу)
конец февраля - выход в открытый космос по американской программе (EVA-41) из модуля Quest
февраль - запуск 20 кубсатов в рамках проекта QB50-ISS
февраль - запуск Cygnus (OA-7)
февраль - захват и пристыковка Cygnus (OA-7) к надирному узлу модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
не ранее февраля - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-10) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
не ранее февраля - приводнение Dragon (SpX-10)
27 марта - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-04" (Юрчихин, Фишер) к модулю "Поиск"
не ранее марта - запуск Dragon (SpX-11)
не ранее марта - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-11) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
апрель (ПО) - отстыковка и отделение Cygnus (OA-7) от надирного узла модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
апрель (ПО) - затопление Cygnus (OA-7)
29 апреля - расстыковка "Прогресса МС-04" от модуля "Звезда"
не ранее апреля - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-11) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
не ранее апреля - приводнение Dragon (SpX-11)
начало мая - затопление "Прогресса МС-04"
12 мая - запуск и стыковка Dragon v2 (SpX-DM1) без экипажа к PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony
май - расстыковка от модуля "Рассвет" и приземление "Союза МС-03" (Новицкий, Песке, Уитсон)
29 мая - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-05" (Рязанский, Брезник, Несполи) к модулю "Рассвет"
май - запуск 50 кубсатов в рамках проекта QB50-ISS
1 июня - запуск Dragon (SpX-12)
3 июня - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-12) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
7 июня - отстыковка и приводнение Dragon v2 (SpX-DM1) без экипажа от PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony
13 июня - расстыковка "Прогресса МС-05" от модуля "Пирс"
15 июня - запуск и стыковка "Прогресса МC-06" к модулю "Пирс"
середина июня - затопление "Прогресса МС-05"
июнь - запуск спутника RemoveDebris из Kaber
3 июля - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-12) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
3 июля - приводнение Dragon (SpX-12)
6 июля - запуск Cygnus (OA-8 )
9 июля - захват и пристыковка Cygnus (OA-8 ) к надирному узлу модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
середина июля - выход в открытый космос по российской программе (ВКД-43) из модуля "Пирс"
середина июля - запуск спутника ТОМСК-ТПУ-120 во время ВКД-43
середина июля - запуск спутника ТНС-0 №2 во время ВКД-43
24 августа - запуск и стыковка Dragon v2 (SpX-DM2) с экипажем к PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony
25 августа - отстыковка и отделение Cygnus (OA-8 ) от надирного узла модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
август - расстыковка от модуля "Поиск" и приземление "Союза МС-04" (Юрчихин, Фишер)
конец августа-начало сентября - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-06" (Мисуркин, Ванде Хей, Тихонов) к модулю "Поиск"
конец августа - затопление Cygnus (OA-8 ) (или сентябрь)
15 сентября - расстыковка от PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony и приводнение Dragon v2 (SpX-DM2)
сентябрь - запуск Dragon (SpX-13)
сентябрь - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-13) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
октябрь - запуск и стыковка "Прогресса МC-07" к модулю "Звезда"
октябрь - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-13) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
октябрь - приводнение Dragon (SpX-13)
27 октября - расстыковка от модуля "Рассвет" и приземление "Союза МС-05" (Рязанский, Брезник, Несполи)
ноябрь - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-07" (Скворцов, Тингл, Канаи) к модулю "Рассвет"
17 декабря - расстыковка модуля "Пирс" от модуля "Звезда" и его затопление
17 декабря - расстыковка "Прогресса МС-06" от модуля "Звезда"
17 декабря - затопление "Прогресса МС-06"
декабрь - запуск Cygnus (OA-9)
декабрь - захват и пристыковка Cygnus (OA-9) к надирному узлу модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
декабрь - запуск модуля МЛМ "Наука"
декабрь - стыковка модуля МЛМ "Наука" к надирному стыковочному узлу модуля "Звезда"

2018
январь-февраль - расстыковка "Прогресса МС-07" от модуля "Звезда"
январь-февраль - затопление "Прогресса МС-07"
февраль - запуск и стыковка "Прогресса МC-08" к модулю "Звезда"
февраль - отстыковка и отделение Cygnus (OA-9) от надирного узла модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
февраль - затопление Cygnus (OA-9)
февраль - запуск Dragon (SpX-14)
февраль - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-14) к надирному узлу МКС манипулятором SSRMS
февраль - запуск HTV-7 Kounotori-7
февраль - захват и пристыковка HTV-7 Kounotori-7 к надирному узлу МКС манипулятором SSRMS
февраль-март - расстыковка от модуля "Поиск" и приземление "Союза МС-06" (Мисуркин, Ванде Хей, Тихонов)
март - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-08" к модулю "Поиск"
март - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-14) от надирного узла МКС манипулятором SSRMS
март - приводнение Dragon (SpX-14)
апрель - запуск и стыковка "Прогресса МC-09" к модулю МЛМ "Наука"
апрель - запуск Dragon SpX-15
апрель - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-15) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
май - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-15) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
май - приводнение Dragon (SpX-15)
май - расстыковка от модуля "Рассвет" и приземление "Союза МС-07" (Скворцов, Тингл, Канаи)
30 мая - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-09" к модулю "Рассвет"
июнь - запуск Cygnus (OA-10)
июнь - захват и пристыковка Cygnus (OA-10) к надирному узлу модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
июнь - запуск CST-100 Starliner (Boe-OFT) без экипажа
июнь - стыковка CST-100 Starliner (Boe-OFT) без экипажа к PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony
июнь-июль - отстыковка от PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony и приземление CST-100 Starliner (Boe-OFT) без экипажа
середина года - отстыковка и отделение HTV-7 Kounotori-7 от надирного узла МКС манипулятором SSRMS
середина года - затопление HTV-7 Kounotori-7
август - отстыковка и отделение Cygnus (OA-10) от надирного узла модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
август - затопление Cygnus (OA-10)
август - запуск Dragon SpX-16
август - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-16) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
август - запуск CST-100 Starliner (Boe-CFT) с экипажем
август - стыковка CST-100 Starliner (Boe-CFT) с экипажем к PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony
август-сентябрь - расстыковка от PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony и приземление CST-100 Starliner (Boe-CFT) с экипажем
сентябрь - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-16) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
сентябрь - приводнение Dragon (SpX-16)
сентябрь - расстыковка от модуля "Поиск" и приземление "Союза МС-08"
30 сентября - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-10" к модулю "Поиск"
сентябрь-октябрь - расстыковка "Прогресса МС-08" от модуля "Звезда"
сентябрь-октябрь - затопление "Прогресса МС-08"
октябрь - запуск и стыковка "Прогресса МC-10" к модулю "Звезда"
октябрь - запуск Dragon SpX-17
октябрь - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-17) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
ноябрь - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-17) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
ноябрь - приводнение Dragon (SpX-17)
ноябрь - расстыковка от модуля "Рассвет" и приземление "Союза МС-09"
30 ноября - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-11" к модулю "Рассвет"
декабрь - запуск Cygnus (OA-11)
декабрь - захват и пристыковка Cygnus (OA-11) к надирному узлу модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
декабрь - запуск Dragon (SpX-18 )
декабрь - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-18 ) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
декабрь - запуск американского пилотируемого корабля
декабрь - стыковка американского пилотируемого корабля к PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony
ПО - запуск "Прогресс М-УМ"
ПО - стыковка "Прогресс М-УМ" к модулю МЛМ "Наука"

2019
январь - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-18 ) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
январь - приводнение Dragon (SpX-18 )
январь - расстыковка от PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony и приводнение/приземление американского пилотируемого корабля
январь - запуск американского пилотируемого корабля
январь - стыковка американского пилотируемого корабля к PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony
февраль - отстыковка и отделение Cygnus (OA-11) от надирного узла модуля Unity манипулятором SSRMS
февраль - затопление Cygnus (OA-11)
февраль - запуск HTV-8 Kounotori-8
февраль - захват и пристыковка HTV-8 Kounotori-8 к МКС манипулятором SSRMS
март - запуск и стыковка "Прогресса МC-11" к модулю УМ "Причал"
март - расстыковка от модуля "Поиск" и приземление "Союза МС-10"
30 марта - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-12" к модулю "Поиск"
апрель-май - расстыковка "Прогресса МС-10" от модуля "Звезда"
апрель-май - затопление "Прогресса МС-10"
май - запуск и стыковка "Прогресса МC-12" к модулю "Звезда"
май - запуск Dragon (SpX-19)
май - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-19) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
июнь - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-19) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
июнь - приводнение Dragon (SpX-19)
июль (ПО) - расстыковка от PMA-2/IDA2 узла модуля Harmony и приводнение/приземление американского пилотируемого корабля
июль (ПО) - запуск американского пилотируемого корабля
июль (ПО) - стыковка американского пилотируемого корабля к PMA-2/IDA2 модуля Harmony
середина года - отстыковка и отделение HTV-8 Kounotori-8 от МКС манипулятором SSRMS
середина года - затопление HTV-8 Kounotori-8
третий квартал - запуск Dragon (SpX-20)
третий квартал - захват и пристыковка Dragon (SpX-20) к надирному узлу модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
третий квартал - отстыковка и отделение Dragon (SpX-20) от надирного узла модуля Harmony манипулятором SSRMS
третий квартал - приводнение Dragon (SpX-20)
ноябрь - расстыковка от модуля "Рассвет" и приземление "Союза МС-11"
30 ноября - запуск и стыковка "Союза МС-13" к модулю "Рассвет"
конец года - расстыковка "Прогресса МС-11" от модуля УМ "Причал"
конец года - затопление "Прогресса МС-11"
конец года - запуск и стыковка "Прогресса МC-12" к модулю УМ "Причал"
ПО - запуск НЭМ
ПО - стыковка НЭМ к модулю УМ

Используемые сокращения:
ПО - подлежит определению
ДМВ - декретное московское время ."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - План операций на МКС

----------


## Avia M

После таких данных, тему можно "притормозить" годика на три... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> После таких данных, тему можно "притормозить" годика на три...


Ну, возможны рысканья)) Опять же МКС - не только лишь наше всё))
Да и Роскосмосом, и пр.компаниями тема не ограничилась. 
Мало ли какие военные космопланы, внезапно, продолжат бороздить просторы вселенной)) "Как в старые времена"))


" 24 октября 2016 года на БАЙКОНУРЕ по традиции прошли митинги в память о трагедии 1960 года. Руководство и сотрудники представительств РОСКОСМОСА и ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» на БАЙКОНУРЕ, ветераны космодрома почтили память жертв аварии и возложили цветы к мемориалу погибшим испытателям в городе и на площадке №41 космодрома, на месте гибели расчета.


56 лет назад, 24 октября 1960 года на 41-й площадке испытательного полигона (НИИП-5 МО, в дальнейшем – БАЙКОНУР) при подготовке к первому испытательному пуску баллистической ракеты Р-16 из-за прохождения преждевременной команды от токораспределителя произошел нештатный запуск двигательной установки второй ступени, что привело к разрушению баков первой ступени и возгоранию токсичных компонентов топлива. Расходившиеся от ракеты концентрические волны пламени распространялись с огромной скоростью и поглощали всё на своём пути. В результате погибли, получили ожоги или отравление большая часть находившегося на стартовой позиции боевого расчета, председатель государственной комиссии главком РВСН, главный маршал артиллерии М.И. НЕДЕЛИН и ряд конструкторов и руководящих работников от министерств. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

Тогда продолжим...

МОСКВА, 25 октября. /ТАСС/. Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" планирует потратить почти 1,84 млрд рублей на исследования возможности применения российской спутниковой навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС под землей, под водой и на Луне. Это следует из документации, размещенной на сайте госзакупок.
Целью "комплексных исследований и научно-технического обоснования использования перспективных технологий в системе ГЛОНАСС" является расширение областей применения навигационной системы, в частности, ее использование в условиях городской застройки и закрытых помещений, гор и каньонов, под землей, под водой и в космосе.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Наука - Роскосмос потратит 1,84 млрд рублей на изыскания по применению ГЛОНАСС под водой и на Луне

МОСКВА, 25 октября. /ТАСС/. Российская межпланетная станция "Бумеранг" должна будет доставить на Землю около 600 граммов грунта со спутника Марса Фобоса, говорится в техническом задании на аванпроект межпланетного комплекса.
"Объем грунтоприемного контейнера спускаемого аппарата (станции "Бумеранг" - прим. ТАСС) должен обеспечивать размещение не менее 100 кубических сантиметров вещества Фобоса массой не менее 0,6 кг", - говорится в документации, опубликованной на сайте госзакупок.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/kosmos/3732006

----------


## OKA

> Тогда продолжим...
> 
> МОСКВА, 25 октября. /ТАСС/. Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" планирует потратить почти 1,84 млрд рублей на исследования возможности применения российской спутниковой навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС под землей, под водой и на Луне. Это следует из документации, размещенной на сайте госзакупок.
> Целью "комплексных исследований и научно-технического обоснования использования перспективных технологий в системе ГЛОНАСС" является расширение областей применения навигационной системы, в частности, ее использование в условиях городской застройки и закрытых помещений, гор и каньонов, под землей, под водой и в космосе.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Наука - Роскосмос потратит 1,84 млрд рублей на изыскания по применению ГЛОНАСС под водой и на Луне..



Ударить "глонассом" под воду, да по Луне - каков полёт мысли, какая экспрэссия! ))) Фемтосекундная)))



" В Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина (ЦПК) завершились экзаменационные тренировки основного и дублирующего экипажа МКС-50/51.

В основной экипаж вошли космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ, астронавт ESA Тома ПЕСКЕ и астронавт NASA Пегги УИТСОН. Их дублерами стали – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Фёдор ЮРЧИХИН, астронавт NASA Джек ФИШЕР и астронавт ESA Паоло НЕСПОЛИ.

По заключению представителей экзаменационной комиссии оба экипажа выполнили программу комплексных экзаменационных тренировок, справились с поставленными задачами, показав высокий уровень знаний и навыков при устранении нештатных ситуаций, которые содержались в билете.

26 октября 2016 года в ЦПК состоится заседание Межведомственной комиссии (МВК), которая примет решение о прохождении предстартовой подготовки на БАЙКОНУРЕ основного и дублирующего экипажей МКС-50/51.  В этот же день запланирована предполетная пресс-конференция с участием космонавтов и астронавтов.

Запуск транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-03» запланирован на ноябрь 2016 года. "

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22797/

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;141815]Ударить "глонассом" под воду, да по Луне - каков полёт мысли, какая экспрэссия! ))) Фемтосекундная)))



Полно Вам-"ударить"! За 1,84 млрд. так, лёгкий щелчок...

----------


## OKA

"Предприятия «Роскосмоса» обсуждают создание новой модификации ракеты «Союз-2», в которой место третьей ступени займет разгонный блок (РБ) «Фрегат». Новая комплектация ракеты позволит расширить линейку «Союзов», одновременно улучшив точность выведения спутников.

О планах создания новой модификации ракеты «Союз» «Известиям» рассказал источник, знакомый с ходом переговоров руководства НПО имени Лавочкина (производитель «Фрегатов») и ракетно-космического центра «Прогресс» (РКЦ — производитель ракет «Союз»).

— Идея замены третьей ступени «Союза» разгонным блоком обсуждается сейчас руководителями предприятий и на уровне руководства «Роскосмоса», идут консультации со специалистами Научно-производственного центра автоматики и приборостроения имени Пилюгина на предмет модификации системы управления ракетой, которая сейчас расположена как раз в третьей ступени, — пояснил собеседник «Известий». — Носитель в новой комплектации сможет выводить значительное количество спутников малого размера на низкие орбиты. Кроме того, изъятие третьей ступени сделает ракету дешевле и более конкурентоспособной на глобальном рынке пусковых услуг.

В «Роскосмосе» подтвердили ведение переговоров между предприятиями, отметив, что на уровне госкорпорации окончательное решение по проекту не принято.

— Конструкторские бюро предприятий «Роскосмоса» проектируют перспективную ракетно-космическую продукцию, это основное направление их деятельности, — заявили в пресс-службе госкорпорации. — Некоторые из этих разработок после экспертизы и утверждения на научно-техническом совете «Роскосмоса» будут реализованы. Надо дождаться более высокой стадии готовности проектов и тогда уже говорить о них более конкретно. 

Летом «Роскосмос» объявил о начале работ по модификации ракеты «Протон»: примечательно, что и там избран похожий сценарий — отказ от одной из ступеней. Цель создания новой модели «Протона» та же, что и в случае с «Союзом», — адаптация носителя под меняющиеся потребности рынка. Сейчас на орбиту выводится всё больше легких аппаратов, которые заполняют низкую околоземную орбиту. Например, в июле прошлого года Arianespace и OneWeb сообщили о подписании контракта c «Роскосмосом» на запуск космических аппаратов системы мобильной спутниковой связи OneWeb с использованием 21 ракеты «Союз» с 2017 по 2019 год. Контракт предусматривает запуск 672 спутников, каждый из которых весит всего 150 кг. 

— Ход мысли конструкторов понятен: трехступенчатые ракеты  — это по большому счету пройденный исторический этап — современные ракеты делаются с двумя ступенями, — заявил член-корреспондент российской Академии космонавтики Андрей Ионин. — Отказ от третьей ступени «Союза» приведет к некоему снижению энергетики ракеты, но позволит существенно выиграть в цене — на 20–25%. 

Главный редактор журнала «Новости космонавтики» Игорь Маринин считает идею замены третьей ступени «Союза» правильной.

— Если заменить верхнюю ступень «Фрегатом», получится, по сути, новая ракета с уникальными характеристиками — по грузоподъемности она займет место между носителем легкого класса «Союз 2.1в» и «Союзом 2.1а», расширив возможности семейства ракет «Союз». Плюс в составе ракеты появится блок «Фрегат» с очень точной и гибкой системой выведения, — подчеркнул Маринин.

Как ранее заявлял в интервью «Известиям» глава НПО имени Лавочкина Сергей Лемешевский, сейчас конструкторы предприятия модернизируют РБ «Фрегат», снижая его вес и стоимость."

Ракету «Союз» укоротят на одну ступень - Известия


"Россия и Китай уже к 2025 году будут в состоянии поставить под угрозу все космические спутники, принадлежащие Соединенным Штатам Америки. Если Вашингтон собирается удержать противника, то следует действовать с позиции силы.

Об этом заявила генерал военно-воздушных сил США Нина Армагно, выступая на конференции, посвященной передаче ВВС страны современного телескопа, предназначенного для наблюдения за космическим пространством.

По ее мнению, уже к 2025 году Москва и Пекин смогут угрожать всем американским спутникам, на какой орбите бы они не находились.

Она предложила действовать с позиции силы, если Вашингтон собирается противостоять противнику. 

Ранее "Российский Диалог" сообщал, что Россия в марте - апреле 2017 года планирует массовый запуск наноспутников CubeSat на орбиту.

Об этом заявил помощник генерального директора РКК “Энергия” Александр Чернявский.

По его словам, к этому проекту интерес проявили зарубежные партнеры, в частности, компании из Китая. 

Напомним, российский атмосферный спутник на солнечных батареях успешно прошел испытания. Первый прототип аппарата имеет девятиметровый размах крыла и предельно легкую конструкцию - 12 килограммов.

Продолжительность экспериментального полета составила 50 часов на высоте до 9 тысяч метров."

https://www.rusdialog.ru/news/83643_1477204440


Ага, а ещё у китайцев своя автономная космическая программа и своя космическая станция, куда представителей РФ пригласить могут, при желании, а вот американцев-десять раз подумают))


[QUOTE=Avia M;141827]


> Ударить "глонассом" под воду, да по Луне - каков полёт мысли, какая экспрэссия! ))) Фемтосекундная)))
> 
> Полно Вам-"ударить"! За 1,84 млрд. так, лёгкий щелчок...


Экономичный полковник смотрит на эти расходы снисходительно ))

----------


## Avia M

Даёшь стыковку "Прогресса" с "Небесным дворцом", на зло ворогам (партнёрам)!

----------


## Avia M

Создание космического корабля "Федерация" может обойтись в десятки миллиардов рублей, сообщил генеральный директор ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев. Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН.

"Несколько десятков миллиардов рублей. Это программа десятилетняя, это программа, направленная, в первую очередь, на создание новых материалов, которые потом будут использоваться в земной практике", - сказал В. Солнцев в эфире телеканала Россия 24 (ВГТРК).

Он отметил, что существует множество примеров использования космических технологий на Земле.

Космический корабль "Федерация" разработки РКК "Энергия" предназначен для доставки людей и грузов на околоземную орбиту, а также к Луне. Численность экипажа планируется до четырех человек. В режиме автономного полета корабль сможет находиться до 30 суток, а в составе орбитальной станции - до года. Для выведения "Федерации" на орбиту планируется использовать тяжелые ракеты-носители "Ангара-А5В" и "Ангара-А5П".

----------


## Avia M

На частной орбитальной станции "МИР-2" может быть создана искусственная гравитация, близкая к земной, сообщила член группы разработчиков концепции станции Оксана Бассова. Об этом пишет Интерфакс.

"Согласно концепции, станция состоит из двух модулей, центральный - из трех круговых сегментов с различной гравитацией", - сказала Бассова на пресс-конференции в "Интерфаксе".

По ее словам, в центральном сегменте будет создана околонулевая гравитация, там будут располагаться склады и технические помещения. В среднем сегменте гравитация составит половину от земной, он может использоваться для управления и выращивания сельскохозяйственной продукции. В третьем сегменте будет близкая к земной гравитация - в нем будут жить космонавты.

Второй модуль, согласно концепции, будет состоять из двух частей, в которых могут быть созданы все условия для жизни космонавтов.

Руководитель группы разработчиков концепции Ирина Грачева отметила, что создание станции с искусственной гравитацией станет первым шагом для дальнейшего освоения космоса. "Это небольшой шажок к длительным полетам. Вы не сможете отправить человека в длительный полет без гравитации, ни на Альфу Центавру, ни на Марс", - сообщила она.

----------


## OKA

" Орбитальный аппарат Trace Gas Orbiter (TGO) миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2016» уже неделю находится на высокоэллиптической орбите вокруг Марса. Сигнал от аппарата принимается на станциях дальней космической связи Европейского космического агентства (система ESTRACK) и NASA (система DSN), а также впервые российскими приемными антеннами в Медвежьих Озерах и Калязине.

Первый сигнал от аппарата был получен ещё 16 октября 2016 года, во время разделения модулей TGO и Schiaparelli («Скиапарелли»). В день выхода на орбиту 19 октября сигнал был зарегистрирован на обеих антеннах перед началом маневра торможения TGO, хотя условия для приёма были не очень благоприятные.

Как пояснил Антон ЛЕДКОВ, научный сотрудник отдела баллистики ИКИ РАН, для антенн, расположенных в северном полушарии, Марс находится очень близко к горизонту — угол, под которым видна планета, не больше 7–8 градусов, так что сигнал приходится принимать через очень протяженный слой атмосферы. Несмотря на это, антенне в Медвежьих Озерах удалось принять сигнал, который передавался через узконаправленную антенну.

Второй раз сигнал приняли обе станции сразу после выхода аппарата из радиотени Марса, во время, близкое к расчетному и практически одновременно с европейскими и американскими.

Две 64-метровые антенны в Калязине и Медвежьих Озёрах принадлежат ОКБ МЭИ (в составе РКС). Они были построены в 1970-80 годах и сейчас модернизируются. Они станут основой Российского комплекса приема научной информации, который создаётся в России в рамках объединенного наземного сегмента проекта «ЭкзоМарс».

«Фактически, впервые именно для проекта «ЭкзоМарс» создается по-настоящему общий наземный сегмент, который объединяет европейские, российские и американские станции приёма, индийский радиотелескоп, Европейский Центр управления полетом в Дармштадте и наземные научные комплексы ЕКА (ESAC, Мадрид) и России (ИКИ, Москва), — рассказал Владимир НАЗАРОВ, руководитель отдела наземных научных комплексов ИКИ РАН. — Мы также создаём объединенный архив результатов с равными правами доступа у обоих партнёров, России и ЕКА».

Проект «ЭкзоМарс» — совместный проект РОСКОСМОСА и Европейского космического агентства по исследованию Марса, его поверхности, атмосферы и климата с орбиты и на поверхности планеты. Он откроет новый этап исследования космоса для Европы и России."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


Какое партнёрство! Какие перспективы! Не только лишь всем ))

----------


## Avia M

Какое партнёрство!

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» заявила, что не станет поставлять ракеты «Союз» французскому оператору пусковых услуг Arianespace до тех пор, пока не получит средства, заблокированные судом по делу ЮКОСа. Об этом в пятницу, 28 октября, сообщает газета Les Echos.

Издание процитировало заявление Роскосмоса, в котором говорится, что российская компания не может работать бесплатно. «Нет денег — нет товара», подчеркивается в сообщении госкорпораци. Речь идет о 300 миллионах евро, которые Arianespace должна была выплатить Роскосмосу. Эти средства были заморожены Арбитражным судом в Гааге по делу бывших акционеров ЮКОСа.

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/10/28/roskos/

----------


## Avia M

Российские военные летчики обеспечат посадку международного экипажа корабля "Союз-МС" в Казахстане 30 октября, сообщает Интерфакс со ссылкой на  помощника командующего войсками Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) Ярослава Рощупкина.

"Военная авиация перебазирована с Урала на четыре аэродрома в Казахстане для встречи международного экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС", посадка запланирована в воскресенье, 30 октября. Летчикам предстоит обнаружить спускаемый аппарат, провести медосмотр космонавтов и эвакуировать их вместе с капсулой с места приземления", - сказал Рощупкин.

По его данным, в поисково-спасательном обеспечении посадки принимают участие около 200 военнослужащих, 14 вертолетов Ми-8, два самолета Ан-12 и Ан-26 и 20 единиц автотехники, включая 4 поисково-эвакуационных амфибии.

На Землю вернутся участники экспедиции МКС-49 россиянин Анатолий Иванишин, японский астронавт Такуя Ониши и американка Кэтлин Рубинс.

Дежурство по посадке спускаемого аппарата организовано в центре боевого управления 14 армии ВВС и ПВО в Екатеринбурге.

P.S. Лётчики медосмотр?...  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" В РКК «Энергия» доставлен корпус герметичного отсека статического макета научно-энергетического модуля (НЭМ), изготовленный в РКЦ «Прогресс» (Самара). Макет предназначен для статических и ресурсных испытаний.

После проведения приёмочного контроля специалисты Корпорации продолжат работы по комплектованию макета, в рамках которых состыкуют корпус с секцией негерметичного отсека, установят кронштейны, корпуса переходников и другое оборудование.

После дооснащения макет будет передан на испытания во ФГУП «ЦНИИмаш», которые запланированы на начало 2017 года.

Создаваемый в РКК «Энергия» научно-энергетический модуль предназначен для обеспечения Российского сегмента МКС электроэнергией, расширения базы научных экспериментов, улучшения условий обитания космонавтов и обеспечения станции дополнительными средствами управления. Также НЭМ может быть дооснащен всем необходимым: независимой системой управления, безрасходной системой поддержания ориентации на гиродинах, каютами экипажа, перспективными элементами системы обеспечения жизнедеятельности."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


Познавательно :



Осенняя космическая Москва - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии




> ..P.S. Лётчики медосмотр?...


Дадада! Они же Военные лётчики! Как набегут весёлою гурьбою из своих вертолётов и самолётов, да как устроят всем троим медосмотры  :Biggrin:  
Процедура малоприятная, после посадки, надо заметить))
Ну авторы текстов в сми не особо парятся над логикой и смыслом . Лажают даже центральные издания и ТВ.

Тут подбока ляпов : 

Журналисты снова отжигают - Страница 48

----------


## Avia M

"Федя" помчит на "Ангаре"! :Smile: 

Новый российский человекоподобный робот FEDOR примет участие в первом пилотируемом запуске ракеты "Ангара", заявил вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин. Об этом пишет ТАСС.

"Я дал поручение в этом полете использовать человекоподобного робота. Может, вы видели, я разместил съемки, у нас ведется большая работа по роботу. Эта штука может работать без скафандра и жить не только в пилотируемом корабле, но даже снаружи", - сказал Рогозин на встрече со студентами и молодыми учеными в Томске.

Он не уточнил, когда состоится этот запуск.

Ранее Рогозин опубликовал видео испытаний антропоморфного робота, создаваемого Фондом перспективных исследований совместно с НПО "Андроидная техника" по заказу МЧС. Известный ранее под названием "Аватар", робот получил новое имя - FEDOR (Final Experimental Demonstration Object Research).

Разработка робота "Аватар" в рамках проекта "Спасатель" началась в 2014 года. В декабре 2015 года указом президента России был создан Национальный центр развития технологий и базовых элементов робототехники, который взял на себя координацию проекта. Робот FEDOR получит систему голосового управления.

----------


## OKA

> "Федя" помчит на "Ангаре"!
> 
> Новый российский человекоподобный робот FEDOR примет участие в первом пилотируемом запуске ракеты "Ангара", заявил вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин. Об этом пишет ТАСС.
> 
> "Я дал поручение в этом полете использовать человекоподобного робота. Может, вы видели, я разместил съемки, у нас ведется большая работа по роботу. Эта штука может работать без скафандра и жить не только в пилотируемом корабле, но даже снаружи", - сказал Рогозин на встрече со студентами и молодыми учеными в Томске.
> 
> Он не уточнил, когда состоится этот запуск.
> 
> Ранее Рогозин опубликовал видео испытаний антропоморфного робота, создаваемого Фондом перспективных исследований совместно с НПО "Андроидная техника" по заказу МЧС. Известный ранее под названием "Аватар", робот получил новое имя - FEDOR (Final Experimental Demonstration Object Research).
> ...


А вдруг "живущий снаружи" Федя домой захочет, начнёт в окошки стучать, в двери ломиться  :Biggrin:  Это ж какой сценарий , уровня голливудских блокбастеров пропадает))

Роботы- они опасные))) Много фильмов про это есть, да и в жизни мочалят на заводах людей (пока на заводах)).

----------


## OKA

> Российские военные летчики обеспечат посадку международного экипажа корабля "Союз-МС" в Казахстане 30 октября, сообщает Интерфакс со ссылкой на  помощника командующего войсками Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) Ярослава Рощупкина.
> 
> "Военная авиация перебазирована с Урала на четыре аэродрома в Казахстане для встречи международного экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС", посадка запланирована в воскресенье, 30 октября. Летчикам предстоит обнаружить спускаемый аппарат, провести медосмотр космонавтов и эвакуировать их вместе с капсулой с места приземления", - сказал Рощупкин...
> 
> P.S. Лётчики медосмотр?...



" Члены экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС», отстыковавшегося сегодня от Международной космической станции (МКС), благополучно вернулись на Землю.

     

Спускаемый аппарат с космонавтом РОСКОСМОСA Анатолием ИВАНИШИНЫМ, а также с астронавтами Такуя ОНИШИ (JAXA) и Кэтлин РУБИНС (NASА) совершил посадку в казахстанской степи 30 октября 2016 года в 06:58 мск.

Все операции по спуску с орбиты и приземлению прошли штатно. Самочувствие вернувшихся на Землю членов экипажа хорошее.

Продолжительность пребывания в космическом полёте экипажа экспедиции МКС-48/49 составила 115 суток. ТПК «Союз МС» находился в составе МКС с 09 июля 2016 года.

За время пребывания на Международной космической станции экипаж выполнил программу научно-прикладных исследований и экспериментов, поддерживал работоспособность МКС и проводил работы по её дооснащению оборудованием, доставленным грузовыми кораблями. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


На фото хорошо заметны военные лётчики, проводящие медосмотр  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. ЗАСЕДАНИЕ РОССИЙСКО-КИТАЙСКОГО КОМИТЕТА ПО НАВИГАЦИИ

31 октября 2016 года в Чжухае (Китай) состоялось третье заседание российско-китайского Комитета проектов по стратегическому сотрудничеству в области спутниковой навигации. По итогам встречи стороны подписали протокол встречи о дальнейшем сотрудничестве в области навигации.

Заседание состоялось под председательством Генерального директора Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Игоря КОМАРОВА и председателя Комиссии по китайской навигационной спутниковой системе Ван ЛИ.

На встрече были заслушаны доклады сопредседателей четырех тематических рабочих групп о результатах проведенного технико-экономического анализа совместных проектов, в частности, о совместимости и взаимодополняемости систем ГЛОНАСС и BeiDou, о глобальной системе высокоточной навигации, о взаимном размещении измерительных станций, навигационно-информационному обеспечению трансграничных переходов между Россией и Китаем и гармонизации стандартов по применению навигационных технологий.

По итогам встречи стороны подписали протокол о продолжении работ по совместимости и взаимодополняемости систем ГЛОНАСС и BeiDou, а также мониторингу и оценке характеристик Глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы (ГНСС).

Игорь КОМАРОВ, генеральный директор РОСКОСМОСА: «Одновременное использование нескольких ГНСС, в частности ГЛОНАСС и BeiDou, повышает точность и надежность навигации. Поэтому мы заинтересованы в расширении сотрудничества по системам ГЛОНАСС и BeiDou, в применении навигационных технологий, использующих данные обеих систем»."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

Разрабатываемая в России силами предприятий госконцерна Росатом ядерная энергодвигательная установка мегаваттного класса будет готова в ноябре 2018 года для начала летно-конструкторских испытаний. Сейчас сообщается, что Роскосмос уже ведет подготовку предложений по «проведению испытаний ключевых элементов и систем, в том числе на борту МКС».
Подробнее: В 2018 году РФ испытает ядерный космический двигатель | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## OKA

Ещё один познавательный обзор музея "Энергии" :

 

Главные по космосу - Открытый космос Зеленого кота




"РКК «ЭНЕРГИЯ». СРЕДСТВА РУЧНОГО УПРАВЛЕНИЯ «ФЕДЕРАЦИИ» ПРОШЛИ ЭРГОНОМИЧЕСКУЮ ОЦЕНКУ

Специалисты РКК «Энергия» и космонавты провели серию экспериментов на эргономическом макете пилотируемого корабля (ПТК) нового поколения «Федерация» и сформировали требования к образцам средств ручного управления.

Начальник лётно-испытательного отдела РКК «Энергия» Марк СЕРОВ: «Работа проводилась в рамках эргономического проектирования рабочих мест экипажа. По итогам сформированы исходные данные и требования для разработки перспективных средств ручного управления, «человеко-машинного» интерфейса и алгоритмов ручных динамических режимов ПТК».

В испытаниях на макете участвовали опытные космонавты, молодые инженеры-испытатели РКК «Энергия», разработчики бортовых систем и режимов. Требования будут направлены разработчикам и лягут в основу разработки удобной и многофункциональной ручки для управления ПТК в различных режимах полёта.

Пилотируемый транспортный корабль нового поколения (ПТК) разработки РКК «Энергия» предназначен для доставки людей и грузов к Луне и на орбитальные станции, находящиеся на околоземной орбите. Корабль является многоразовым, для его создания применяются новейшие технологии, порой не имеющие аналогов в мировой космонавтике. В частности, возвращаемый аппарат ПТК будет частично выполнен из композиционных материалов, предусмотрен многоразовый стыковочный агрегат. Современное бортовое электронное оборудование позволит более эффективно решать задачи сближения и стыковки корабля, повысит безопасность экипажа на этапах выведения и спуска на Землю.

Численность экипажа ПТК составит до четырех человек. В режиме автономного полета корабль сможет находиться до 30 суток, при полете в составе орбитальной станции - до 1 года. Общая масса корабля при полете к орбитальной станции будет равна 14,4 тонны (19 тонн при полете к Луне), масса возвращаемого аппарата - 9 тонн. Длина корабля - 6,1 метра. Номинальная перегрузка при спуске - 3 g."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

А теперь метан!...

МОСКВА, 1 ноября. /ТАСС/. Конструкторское бюро химавтоматики (КБХА) создаст двигатели для перспективных многоразовых ракет-носителей, работающие на сжиженном природном газе, говорится в сообщении пресс-службы НПО "Энергомаш".
Разработки пройдут в рамках контракта между КБХА с государственной корпорацией "Роскосмос" на проведение составной части опытно-конструкторской работы "Создание ракетных двигателей нового поколения и базовых элементов маршевых двигательных установок перспективных средств выведения". Конструкторское бюро химавтоматики обязуется в 2016-2018 годах создать опытный образец двигателя с тягой 85 тонн и провести испытания экспериментального двигателя с тягой 40 тонн и двигателя-демонстратора тягой в 7,5 тонн. Все они будут работать на топливной паре "кислород-сжиженный природный газ". В рамках реализации новой Федеральной космической программы на эти цели будет выделено около 809 млн рублей.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос заказал метановый двигатель для многоразовой ракеты

А также...


Американские астронавты намерены принять участие в планируемом «Роскосмосом» полете автоматической станции на Венеру. NASA подтвердило интерес к проекту, конечной целью которого должен стать долгоживущий спускаемый аппарат, который сможет «прожить» в экстремальных условиях на поверхности Венеры от нескольких часов до суток.  


http://izvestia.ru/news/642069

----------


## OKA

> ..Американские астронавты намерены принять участие в планируемом «Роскосмосом» полете автоматической станции на Венеру. NASA подтвердило интерес к проекту, конечной целью которого должен стать долгоживущий спускаемый аппарат, который сможет «прожить» в экстремальных условиях на поверхности Венеры от нескольких часов до суток.  Американские астронавты намерены принять участие в планируемом «Роскосмосом» полете автоматической станции на Венеру... NASA хочет участвовать в российском проекте изучения Венеры - Известия



Ам.астронавты не настолько могучи, как терминатор, чтоб туда прокатиться  :Biggrin:  
Речь шла об АМС :

NASA и «Роскосмос» обсуждают совместный полет на Венеру - Известия

----------


## Avia M

> Ам.астронавты не настолько могучи, как терминатор, чтоб туда прокатиться  
> Речь шла об АМС :
> 
> NASA и «Роскосмос» обсуждают совместный полет на Венеру - Известия


Ну вот, с небес на землю... Как хорошо начиналось. :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"ЧЖУХАЙ (Китай), 1 ноя — РИА Новости. Переговоры о возможном пуске с Байконура украинского спутника "Лыбидь" продолжаются, заявил журналистам во вторник в ходе авиасалона Airshow China-2016 гендиректор "Роскосмоса" Игорь Комаров.

"Действительно, он ("Лыбидь"), у нас находится на ответственном хранении. Сейчас решаются вопросы оплаты двигателя и пусковых услуг. Переговоры идут", — сказал он, отвечая на вопрос журналиста.

Контракт на создание спутника "Лыбидь" был заключен в декабре 2009 года Национальным космическим агентством Украины (НКАУ) с канадской компанией MacDonald, Dettwiler and Associates, Ltd (MDA). Общая сумма контракта составила 254 миллиона долларов.

Запуск спутника был запланирован на ракете-носителе "Зенит-3SLB" с космодрома Байконур ещё в 2011 году, однако не состоялся до сих пор. Одной из причин задержек с запуском спутника "Лыбидь" стали финансовые проблемы украинского предприятия "Южмаш", отвечающего за изготовление ракеты "Зенит", которая должна вывести спутник на орбиту.

Позднее гендиректор компании "Информационные спутниковые системы" имени академика Решетнева" Николай Тестоедов заявил РИА Новости, "Лыбидь" готов к пуску, но уже 1,5 года (к моменту старта авиасалона Airshow China-2016 прошло уже 2,5 года) находится на ответственном хранении в России из-за отсутствия ракеты-носителя "Зенит" под его запуск."

https://ria.ru/science/20161101/1480412235.html




> Ну вот, с небес на землю... Как хорошо начиналось.


Ну, как всегда : то девочка-дезигнер накосячит, то журналист ступИт  :Biggrin:  

На Венере знатная баня, говорят :Biggrin: 

 Cоветская АМС "Венера" недолго просуществовала- растворилась быстро и эффективно)) 

Да и в этот раз надолго не рассчитывают- упор на орбитальные исследования.
  

VENERA-D: О проекте

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Венера-Д - тема жива?

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про Марс :

"Космос  Зеленый кот рассказывает   9:8 в пользу марсиан

Почему так трудно совершить успешную посадку на Красной планете

Спускаемый зонд «Скиапарелли» был потерян 19 октября 2016 года в результате программной ошибки системы управления радара-высотомера. Зонд должен был научить Европейское космической агентство садиться на Марс… но не научил. И эта авария стала далеко не первой в попытках землян достичь поверхности Красной планеты..." 


Сотрудники NASA на Земле проверяют систему посадки «Пэтфайндера»
NASA

https://nplus1.ru/material/2016/10/2...g-difficulties


"Не так давно на официальном канале НАСА появилось новое видео в разрешении 3840х2160 пикселей, демонстрирующее станцию изнутри. Зрители проходят по практически всем отсекам МКС, видео периодически сопровождается картой станции. Также мы увидим захватывающий дух «пейзаж» родной планеты.




Путешествие начнется с Cupola — модуля с множеством иллюминаторов, откуда открывается незабываемый вид на Землю, пристыкованные корабли и модули станции. Далее камера последовательно пролетает по всем отсекам МКС."

https://geektimes.ru/post/282140/

Отличный ролик!

 Только спасательный Лев Андропов в ушанке, и с гаечным ключом в руках, куда-то спрятался)) Небось на складе, за мешками, похмеляется)) 


чОрный космонавт))

----------


## OKA

" 2 ноября 2016 года на космодроме БАЙКОНУР стартовал заключительный этап подготовки основного и дублирующего экипажей транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-03» к полёту на Международную космическую станцию (МКС).



Члены основного и дублирующего экипажей провели первую тренировку в корабле «Союз МС-03». Космонавты и астронавты прошли вводный инструктаж по мерам безопасности и ознакомились с порядком работы, а также «примерили» космический корабль: проверили работоспособность систем радиосвязи, ознакомились с размещением грузов и померили скафандры, проверив их на герметичность.

В составе основного экипажа – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ, астронавт ЕSА Тома ПЕСКЕ и астронавт NASA Пегги УИТСОН. В составе дублирующего экипажа – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Фёдор ЮРЧИХИН, астронавт NASA Джек ФИШЕР и астронавт ЕSА Паоло НЕСПОЛИ.

Старт планируется 17 ноября в 23:20 мск с площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР."

Много фото :

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


Прогулка и отъезд из Звёздного :

----------


## OKA

"ПЕКИН, 2 ноя — РИА Новости, Иван Булатов. Пуск самой мощной китайской ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-5" ("Великий поход-5") состоится в четверг, 3 ноября, после полудня, пишет газета Global Times.

Ранее сообщалось, что пуск состоится в ноябре, однако точная дата не называлась. Пуск будет совершен с космодрома Вэньчан в провинции Хайнань, куда ракета была доставлена в начале сентября.

Как сообщила Государственная администрация КНР по науке, технологиям и промышленности для национальной обороны (SASTIND), ракета использует нетоксичное экологически чистое топливо и обладает высокостабильной системой управления.

Как отметил для газеты Global Times сотрудник первого научно-исследовательского центра Китайской корпорации аэрокосмической науки и техники (CASC) Чжао Чанцзянь, использование для запуска жидкого водорода и жидкого кислорода в качестве топлива является передовым решением. "Если пуск пройдет успешно, то Китай войдет в эру экологически чистых ракет", — сказал он.

"После пуска "Чанчжэн-5" Китай проведет пуск серии 20-тонных ракет, включая "Чанчжэн-6" и "Чанчжэн-7", — сказал газете руководитель программы "Чанчжэн-7" Ван Сяоцзюнь.

"Чанчжэн —5" самая мощная ракета-носитель нового поколения Китая. Ее высота составляет 56,97 метра, диаметр основной ступени — пять метров. Она способна вывести на низкую околоземную орбиту 25 тонн груза. Проект по разработке "Чанчжэн-5" был утвержден Госсоветом КНР в 2006 году.

Китайские ученые планируют в 2020 году в рамках программы по исследованию Марса вывести с помощью ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-5" на переходную орбиту Земли и Марса зонд для исследования Красной планеты."

https://ria.ru/space/20161102/1480552471.html



"ВАШИНГТОН, 3 ноя – РИА Новости. Компания United Launch Alliance перенесла запуск спутника зондирования Земли WorldView-4 из-за неполадок ракеты-носителя Atlas V.

"Команда специалистов работает над устранением выявленных в ходе подготовки к старту незначительных проблем ускорителя Atlas V", — сообщила компания в среду. Запуск намечен на 11 ноября в 20:30 мск.

Ранее сообщалось, что старт ракеты с космодрома Вандерберг (Калифорния) должен был состояться 6 ноября.

Первоначально старт ракеты должен был состояться в сентябре, но был отложен по техническим причинам. Затем запуску помешал масштабный лесной пожар, начавшийся в непосредственной близости от стартовой площадки.

Спутник WorldView-4 компании DigitalGlobe создан компанией Lockheed Martin Space Systems. Аппарат предназначен для передачи многоспектральных панорамных снимков Земли высокого разрешения.

Предшественник WorldView-4, спутник WorldView-3 был запущен в 2014 году. Новый аппарат, оснащенный телескопом GeoEye Imaging System-2, станет пятым в этом созвездии спутников DigitalGlobe."

https://ria.ru/science/20161103/1480578369.html


" 6 – 11 ноября 2016 года в Сочи состоится одиннадцатое заседание Международного комитета по глобальным навигационным спутниковым системам (ГНСС).

Россия, как провайдер глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы ГЛОНАСС и постоянный член Международного комитета, в 2016 году выступает в качестве принимающей стороны. Заседание проходит под председательством Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» при поддержке ООН.

В заседании принимают участие около 200 членов делегаций и международных организаций из более чем 30 стран мира, представляющих сообщества потребителей услуг спутниковой навигации, в числе которых Европейское Космическое Агентство (ESA), Комитет содействия Гражданской службе GPS (CGSIC), Международная служба ГНСС (IGS), Комитет по исследованию космического пространства (COSPAR), Международная служба по вопросам вращения Земли и систем координат (IERS), Международный союз электросвязи (ITU), Международная федерация геодезистов (FIG), Международное бюро мер и весов (BIMP), Международная ассоциация институтов навигации (IAIN) и ряд других заинтересованных организаций.

В заседании примут участие заместитель генерального директора Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Михаил ХАЙЛОВ, генеральный конструктор системы ГЛОНАСС, заместитель генерального директора ФГУП ЦНИИмаш Сергей КАРУТИН, Симонетта Ди ПИППО, директор Управления ООН по вопросам космического пространства и глава Сочи Анатолий ПАХОМОВ. В повестке мероприятия – доклады провайдеров навигационных спутниковых систем (ГНСС), выступления участников заседания по актуальным вопросам, касающимся ГНСС, семинар экспертов на тему «Применение высокоточной навигации в различных отраслях мировой экономики», пленарные заседания и заседания тематических рабочих групп.

Комитет создан в 2005 году по рекомендации Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН для координации деятельности владельцев существующих и будущих глобальных и региональных навигационных спутниковых систем и содействия развитию международного сотрудничества в данной отрасли."

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

----------


## OKA

"Специалисты РКК «Энергия» на космодроме БАЙКОНУР успешно выполнили операции по заправке транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) новой серии «Союз МС-03» компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами.

После заправки корабль доставлен в монтажно-испытательный комплекс космических аппаратов (МИК КА) и установлен в стапель для проведения дальнейших предстартовых работ.

Старт ТПК «Союз МС-03» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 17 ноября 2016 года с площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

В составе основного экипажа миссий МКС-50/51 космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ, астронавт ЕSА Тома ПЕСКЕ и астронавт NASA Пегги УИТСОН. Их дублёры - космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Фёдор ЮРЧИХИН, астронавт NASA Джек ФИШЕР и астронавт ЕSА Паоло НЕСПОЛИ.

Корабль новой модификации «Союз МС» создан в результате глубокой модернизации корабля «Союз ТМА». Он предназначен для доставки экипажей численностью до трех человек и сопутствующих грузов на Международную космическую станцию, а также для их возвращения на Землю. Во время нахождения на МКС также выполняет функции корабля-спасателя и поддерживается в постоянной готовности к срочному спуску экипажа на Землю."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 6 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Запуск многофункционального лабораторного модуля "Наука" переносится на 2018-й год, сообщил агентству "Интерфакс" источник на космодроме "Байконур".

"Сейчас в Роскосмосе идет планирование графика запусков на 2017-й год и в разрабатываемом манифесте запусков старт модуля передвинут на середину - вторую половину 2018-го года. В связи с этим "сокращенный" российский экипаж МКС будет работать на станции, как минимум, до середины 2018-го года, и, следовательно, на корабле "Союз МС-08" (пуск намечен на март 2018-го года) стартует также два члена экипажа - один россиянин и один иностранец", - сказал источник.
http://www.interfax.ru/world/535782

ГЛОНАСС...

 "Роскосмос" планирует увеличивать плотность наземных станций для развития системы ГЛОНАСС и увеличения зоны покрытия, сообщил на заседании в Сочи представитель госкорпорации Иван Ревнивых.
https://ria.ru/science/20161107/1480776486.html

----------


## OKA

" 7 ноября 2016 года специалисты РКК «Энергия» на космодроме БАЙКОНУР успешно завершили комплекс технологических операций по стыковке транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) новой модификации «Союз МС-03» с переходным отсеком.

    

Подготовка корабля к старту по программе Международной космической станции (МКС) ведется в монтажно-испытательном корпусе космических аппаратов (МИК КА) на космодроме БАЙКОНУР. Ранее корабль был заправлен компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами.

По графику подготовительных работ на ближайшую неделю запланированы авторский осмотр корабля, накатка головного обтекателя и транспортировка головного блока с ТПК «Союз МС-03» в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракет-носителей для общей сборки с ракетой «Союз-ФГ».

Старт ТПК «Союз МС-03» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) запланирован на 17 ноября 2016 года с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. В составе основного экипажа ТПК и миссии МКС-50/51 космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ, астронавт ЕSА Тома ПЕСКЕ и астронавт NASA Пегги УИТСОН. Их дублёры - космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Фёдор ЮРЧИХИН, астронавт NASA Джек ФИШЕР и астронавт ЕSА Паоло НЕСПОЛИ.

Корабль новой модификации «Союз МС» создан в результате глубокой модернизации корабля «Союз ТМА». Он предназначен для доставки экипажей численностью до трех человек и сопутствующих грузов на Международную космическую станцию, а также для их возвращения на Землю. Во время нахождения на МКС также выполняет функции корабля-спасателя и поддерживается в постоянной готовности к срочному спуску экипажа на Землю."

C фото :

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"СОЧИ, 8 ноября. /ТАСС/. Замечания к наземному комплексу управления системы ГЛОНАСС планируется устранить к концу года, после чего его сдадут в эксплуатацию Минобороны РФ, сообщил ТАСС генеральный конструктор системы ГЛОНАСС Сергей Карутин.

"Вопрос (передачи наземного сегмента ГЛОНАСС в эксплуатацию Минобороны - прим. ТАСС) находится в финальной стадии реализации. Испытания наземного сегмента завершены, сейчас идет устранение замечаний, которые были получены по результатам межведомственных испытаний модернизированного наземного комплекса управления", - рассказал он.

По его словам, сейчас идет подготовка и выпуск необходимых документов.

"Оба процесса сейчас движутся параллельно. Я думаю, что задача завершить работу к концу года будет выполнена. Мы работаем с прицелом ее решения в эти сроки", - сказал он.

Требования к развитию ГЛОНАСС до 2030 года

Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" разрабатывает облик архитектуры навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС на перспективу до 2030 года, сообщил Карутин.

"Мы ожидаем, что к концу текущего - началу следующего года завершится работа по формированию требований к новому поколению системы ГЛОНАСС, которые будут реализовываться в следующем десятилетии в рамках программы развития системы", - рассказал он.

Генконструктор ГЛОНАСС отметил, что все исследования в области развития навигационных спутниковых систем ориентированы на ближайшие 15 лет.

Карутин также рассказал, что Роскосмос приступил к исследованию перспективных технологий бесшовной навигации. Такие технологии позволяют обеспечить работу навигационной системы при переходе из среды в среду (наземная, подводная и подземная навигация), при работе в закрытых помещениях и в условиях нарушения непрерывности навигации (тоннели, каньоны, пещеры).

Еще одно направление научных исследований - совершенствование модели геофизических полей Земли для навигации. "Это очень перспективное направление. И одно из направлений повышения помехозащищенности навигации от внешнего воздействия", - рассказал Карутин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Наземный комплекс управления ГЛОНАСС сдадут в эксплуатацию к концу года


"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 7 ноября. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Качалин/. Запуск новых ракет-носителей американской компании SpaceX с экипажем на борту чреват возникновение опасной ситуации и противоречит технике безопасности пилотируемых полетов в космос, которые действуют более 50 лет. С таким предупреждением обратились к Национальному управлению США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства NASA члены комитета советников NASA по вопросам Международной космической станции (МКС), сообщила в минувшие выходные газета Wall Street Journal..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3762192


"Большое суперлуние — это момент совпадения полнолуния и нахождения Луны в самой близкой к Земле точке своей орбиты.

В ночь с 14 на 15 ноября 2016 года жители Земли увидят суперлуние. Луна, которую можно будет наблюдать на небе, станет самой большой за последние 68 лет. В следующий раз такой шанс ожидает землян только в 2034 году, сообщает Space.com.

Суперлуние — это астрономическое явление, происходящее при совпадении полнолуния или новолуния с моментом наибольшего сближения Луны и Земли. Всё дело в том, что Луна вращается вокруг Земли не по сферической, а по эллиптической орбите и то подходит ближе к нашей планете, то отходит дальше от неё. В результате расстояние между Землей и Луной варьируется от 357 тысяч километров до 406 тысяч километров.

В момент прохождения перигея (то есть ближайшей к Земле точки) Луна выглядит на 14 процентов больше в диаметре и на 30 процентов ярче, чем при прохождении наиболее удалённой точки — апогея.

Не стоит путать это явление с лунной иллюзией, когда, подходя к горизонту, Луна кажется гораздо больше, чем когда находится в зените. На самом деле, располагаясь возле горизонта, Луна видится даже чуть меньшей, чем обычно. Просто глаз сравнивает её с видимыми объектами планеты, и создаётся ощущение, что спутник Земли больше."

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...e_supierluniie

----------


## OKA

" Герой России, летчик-космонавт Олег КОНОНЕНКО  назначен на должность инструктора-космонавта-испытателя – командира отряда космонавтов. Приказ подписал начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. ГАГАРИНА (ЦПК) Юрий ЛОНЧАКОВ.

Олег КОНОНЕНКО пришел в отряд космонавтов в 1996 году, совершил три космических полета общей продолжительностью 533 дня. За время полетов выполнил три выхода в открытый космос общей длительностью 18 часов 31 минута.

Космические полеты Олега КОНОНЕНКО:

    1 полет - 8 апреля - 24 октября 2008 года - бортинженер ТПК «Союз ТМА-12» и бортинженер МКС-17; во время полета совершил два выхода в открытый космос общей длительностью 12 часов 16 минут; продолжительность полета составила 199 суток.
    2 полет - 21 декабря 2011 года - 1 июля 2012 года - командир ТПК «Союз ТМА-03М», бортинженер МКС-30 и командир МКС-31; в ходе полета совершил выход в открытый космос длительностью 6 часов 15 минут; продолжительность полета составила 193 суток.
    3 полет - 23 июля - 11 декабря 2015 года  -  командир ТПК «Союз ТМА-17М» и бортинженер МКС-44/45; полет продлился 142 суток.

Государственные награды:

    медаль «Золотая Звезда» Героя Российской Федерации (2009);
    почетное звание «Летчик-космонавт Российской Федерации» (2009);
    орден «За заслуги перед Отечеством» IV степени (2014 г.);
    медаль «За заслуги в освоении космоса» (2011). "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"11 ноября 2016 года на площадке 254 космодрома БАЙКОНУР прошла вторая тренировка основного и дублирующего экипажей транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-03». Космонавты и астронавты прослушали инструктаж по безопасности пребывания в заправленном топливом космическом корабле, проверили готовность корабля с учетом пожеланий, высказанных во время первой тренировки и уточнили расположение укладок с доставляемыми на станцию грузами.

По завершении тренировки в ТПК космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ и Фёдор ЮРЧИХИН, астронавты NASA Пегги УИТСОН и Джек ФИШЕР, астронавты ЕSА Тома ПЕСКЕ и Паоло НЕСПОЛИ посетили монтажно-испытательный корпус площадки 112 и осмотрели ракеты-носитель «Союз-ФГ», которая готовится к пуску 17 ноября 2016 года с ТПК «Союз МС-03».

Затем космонавты и астронавты посетили музей космодрома, где осмотрели уникальную экспозицию и оставили свои автографы на большой фотографии ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ»."

 

Все фото : Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

" 13 ноября 2016 года в конференц-зале площадки 254 космодрома БАЙКОНУР состоялось заседание технического руководства и Государственной комиссии по проведению летных испытаний пилотируемых космических комплексов. Члены комиссии выдали заключение о готовности ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-03» к вывозу и установке на стартовом комплексе.



Также в течение дня была завершена общая сборка ракеты космического назначения, головной блок с ТПК «Союз МС-03» был пристыкован к третьей ступени ракеты-носителя в монтажно-испытательном корпусе площадки 112 космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

Вывоз ракеты-носителя с ТПК «Союз МС-03» из монтажно-испытательного корпуса и её установка в вертикальное положение на стартовом комплексе площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР запланированы на 14 ноября 2016 года.

Старт ТПК «Союз МС-03» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 17 ноября 2016 года в 23:20 мск с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. В составе основного экипажа МКС-50/51 космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ, астронавт ESA Тома ПЕСКЕ и астронавт NASA Пегги УИТСОН. Их дублёры - космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Фёдор ЮРЧИХИН, астронавт NASA Джек ФИШЕР и астронавт ESA Паоло НЕСПОЛИ.

Сближение ТПК «Союз МС-03» с МКС будет проводиться по двухсуточной схеме. Стыковка ТПК с МКС запланирована на 20 ноября в 01:01 мск.

Космический корабль серии «Союз МС» создан в результате глубокой модернизации корабля «Союз ТМА». Он предназначен для доставки экипажей численностью до трех человек и сопутствующих грузов на Международную космическую станцию, а также для их возвращения на Землю. Во время нахождения на МКС также выполняет функции корабля-спасателя и поддерживается в постоянной готовности к срочному спуску экипажа на Землю."

Все фото здесь : 

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 14 ноября. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос из-за недостатка финансирования снижает расходы на разработку перспективных космических аппаратов дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) и сконцентрируется на поддержании действующей группировки таких спутников. Об этом сообщил представитель госкорпорации Кирилл Борисов.

"Пока денег не хватает на то, чтобы разрабатывать что- то новое и перспективное, мы вынуждены для решения задач национальной безопасности, для независимости нашей страны поддерживать орбитальную группировку в рамках тех средств нынешнего поколения, подтвердивших свои возможности", - сказал он на конференции в Москве.

"Основная наша задача на сегодняшний день - не создание перспективных космических средств с улучшенными техническими характеристиками, недостижимыми на данный момент, а именно развитие и поддержание действующих средств дистанционного зондирования Земли: "Ресурс-П" еще два должно быть запущено, "Канопусов" как минимум пять", - добавил он.

Согласно приведенной им информации, запуски спутников "Ресурс-П" планируются на 2018 и 2019 годы, модернизированных "Ресурс-ПМ" - в 2020, 2021, 2023 и 2024 годах, "Канопус-В-ИК" - в 2017 году, по два "Канопус-В" - в 2017 и 2018 годах, спутников "Обзор-О" - в 2023 и 2025 годах, радиолокационных "Кондор-ФКА" - в 2019 и 2020 годах, "Обзор-Р" - в 2021, 2023 и 2024 годах.

Ранее сообщалось, что бюджетное финансирование Федеральной космической программы в 2017 году планируется сократить на 12 млрд рублей по сравнению с объемами 2016 года."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос из-за недостатка финансирования откажется от разработок новых спутников ДЗЗ


" 14 ноября 2016 года ракета космического назначения (РКН) «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) «Союз МС-03» вывезена на стартовую площадку № 1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР и установлена в пусковую установку. Стартовые расчеты приступили к работам нулевого стартового дня.

Сегодня специалистам предстоит проверить системы радиосвязи, провести работы по контрольному набору стартовой готовности системы аварийного спасения экипажей и тестовой закладке массивов цифровой информации.

15 ноября 2016 года, в первый стартовый день запланированы генеральные испытания ракеты космического назначения. А на следующий день, 16 ноября, пройдет заседание Государственной комиссии по утверждению состава основного экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-03» и 50/51 экспедиций на МКС. После заседания космонавты и астронавты встретятся с журналистами на предстартовой пресс-конференции.

Старт ТПК «Союз МС-03» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 17 ноября 2016 года в 23:20 мск с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. В составе основного экипажа МКС-50/51 космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег НОВИЦКИЙ, астронавт ESA Тома ПЕСКЕ и астронавт NASA Пегги УИТСОН. Их дублёры - космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Фёдор ЮРЧИХИН, астронавт NASA Джек ФИШЕР и астронавт ESA Паоло НЕСПОЛИ."

 

Все фото :

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;140306]
Задолбали с Луной. 

"Долбаем" дальше и привыкаем ... :Smile: 

Первый российский пилотируемый космический корабль может сесть на Луну в 2031 году, сообщил журналистом директор Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.
Планы по освоению Луны Солнцев изложил в презентации, представленной на конференции "Проблемы и перспективы экономического развития и подготовки кадров для высокотехнологичных отраслей промышленности. РУДН и космос: 55 лет вместе".
Так, первые полеты российских космических кораблей к Луне планируются на 2025 год. В 2026 году к Луне может отправится беспилотный корабль, который совершит облет спутника Земли, а на 2027 год запланирована отправка взлетно-посадочного модуля.
Как пояснил глава РКК "Энергия", таким образом можно будет "привыкнуть" к Луне и обеспечить в 2031 году отправку первых космонавтов.

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;142929]


> Задолбали с Луной. 
> 
> "Долбаем" дальше и привыкаем ...
> 
> Первый российский пилотируемый космический корабль может сесть на Луну в 2031 году, сообщил журналистом директор Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.
> Планы по освоению Луны Солнцев изложил в презентации, представленной на конференции "Проблемы и перспективы экономического развития и подготовки кадров для высокотехнологичных отраслей промышленности. РУДН и космос: 55 лет вместе".
> Так, первые полеты российских космических кораблей к Луне планируются на 2025 год. В 2026 году к Луне может отправится беспилотный корабль, который совершит облет спутника Земли, а на 2027 год запланирована отправка взлетно-посадочного модуля.
> Как пояснил глава РКК "Энергия", таким образом можно будет "привыкнуть" к Луне и обеспечить в 2031 году отправку первых космонавтов.


"А потом и на Солнце, но только ночью, чтоб не припекло"  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"28 лет назад впервые был произведен запуск многоразовой транспортной космической системы «Энергия-Буран»."



https://twitter.com/roscosmos

Познавательно : 

http://buran.ru/

----------


## Avia M

> "А потом и на Солнце, но только ночью, чтоб не припекло"


"Я Земля! Я своих провожаю питомцев"... О "день-ночь" ни слова. :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

На МКС прибыл новый экипаж в составе российского космонавта Олега Новицкого, американки Пегги Уитсон и астронавта Европейского космического агентства Тома Песке (Франция). На МКС их встретили россияне Андрей Борисенко и Сергей Рыжиков, а также астронавт NASA Роберт Шейн Кимброу.
Корабль "Союз" с новым экипажем был запущен с космодрома Байконур 17 ноября, стыковка корабля со станцией успешно произошла ранее в воскресенье.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - Экипаж новой экспедиции перешел с корабля "Союз" на борт МКС

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. МИССИЯ EXOMARS-2016 – ЕКА: ПРЕТЕНЗИЙ К РОСКОСМОСУ НЕТ

РОСКОСМОС в полном объеме выполнил все обязательства в рамках российско-европейской миссии ExoMars-2016. Это – знаковый проект общей работы в космосе России и Европы.
В зоне ответственности РОСКОСМОСА находились: запуск миссии при помощи РН «Протон» (14.03.2016) и два из четырех научных приборов (ACS и FREND) орбитального модуля TGO, которые успешно функционируют на орбите Марса.
В зоне ответственности ЕКА находилось производство и разработка модуля Schiaparelli, итоги расследования причин неудачной посадки которого специалисты ЕКА сообщат РОСКОСМОСУ. Это станет важной информацией для РОСКОСМОСА при разработке посадочного модуля миссии ExoMars-2020.
Йохан-Дитрих ВЁРНЕР, глава ЕКА: «Неудача Schiaparelli никаким образом не связана с работой российских партнеров, и ЕКА безусловно рассчитывает на реализацию дальнейших проектов в совместных миссиях – как автоматических, так и пилотируемых»."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


 "25 ноября 2016 года, были завершены монтажные и пуско-наладочные работы по установке беззапросной измерительной станции (БИС) системы ГЛОНАСС на территории Хартебистхукской радиоастрономической обсерватории (HartRAO) в Южно-Африканской Республике (ЮАР).
Это уже четвертая зарубежная станция БИС сети измерительных станций ГЛОНАСС, создаваемой НПК «СПП» в рамках ОКР «Сигал», предусмотренной ФЦП «Поддержание, развитие и использование системы ГЛОНАСС на 2012-2020 гг.».
Станция введена в эксплуатацию и производит передачу измерительной информации в Центр управления глобальной системы высокоточного определения навигационной и эфемеридно-временной информации в реальном масштабе времени для гражданских потребителей (СВО ЭВИ), созданной АО «НПК «СПП».
Одновременно на территории обсерватории завершаются монтажные и пуско-наладочные работы по установке квантово-оптической системы (КОС) «Сажень-ТМ», комплексированной с БИС."

http://www.roscosmos.ru/22968/

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 26 ноября. /ТАСС/. Новые комплексы российской системы контроля космического пространства (СККП) будут развернуты на Алтае, Дальнем Востоке, в Бурятии и Крыму. Об этом сообщил заместитель командующего космическими войсками (КВ) Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России по испытаниям полковник Андрей Ивашина.

"В ближайшие годы на территории Российской Федерации будет развернута сеть новейших комплексов системы контроля космического пространства. Это будут сети специализированных комплексов радиотехнического контроля и оптико-электронных комплексов нового поколения. Помимо Алтайского края подобные комплексы планируется развернуть и в других регионах России - на Дальнем Востоке, в Республике Бурятия и в Крыму", - сказал Ивашина в интервью программе "Генштаб" радиостанции Life#Звук ("Русская служба новостей").

Он отметил, что основное преимущество этих комплексов перед существующими средствами контроля космического пространства в том, что они построены на новой элементной базе.

"Это позволяет во много раз увеличить их боевые возможности, по отношению к комплексам предыдущих поколений. С вводом в строй новых комплексов СККП Воздушно-космические силы России будут способны постоянно контролировать околоземное пространство по всем наклонениям и в максимальном диапазоне высот", - заявил замкомандующего КВ ВКС России.

Спутниковая группировка 

Более 80% космических аппаратов российской орбитальной группировки, насчитывающей около 150 единиц, управляются специалистами космических войск (КВ) Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России.

"В составе орбитальной группировки космических аппаратов России сегодня находится порядка 150 космических аппаратов, из которых более 80% находится на управлении Главного испытательного космического центра имени Г.С. Титова", - сказал Ивашина.

Возрастание роли космических сил и средств в обеспечении обороны и безопасности носит характер общей мировой тенденции. Интенсивное использование космоса в военных целях определяется высокой эффективностью космических средств в обеспечении действий войск. В настоящее время космической деятельностью занимаются 115 стран мира, из которых более 20 активно используют космические средства в интересах вооруженных сил.

Новые образцы

Ивашина также заявил, что испытания новых образцов ракетно-космической техники ведутся Главным испытательным космическим центром имени Г.С. Титова по круглосуточным графикам.

"Испытания новых образцов ракетно-космической техники ведутся Главным испытательным космическим центром имени Г.С. Титова непрерывно", - сказал Ивашина. По его словам, работа не прерывается даже ночью. "В прямом смысле слова - боевые расчеты испытательных центров работают по круглосуточным графикам", - заявил офицер.

С 1 августа 2015 года на боевое дежурство по охране воздушного и космического пространства заступил новый вид Вооруженных сил РФ - ВКС России. В состав ВКС входят космические войска, которые круглосуточно обеспечивают решение задач по вскрытию фактов ракетного нападения противника, контролю космического пространства и выявлению новых угроз в космосе и из космоса, осуществляют подготовку, запуск и управление практически всей орбитальной группировкой космических аппаратов РФ.

Основные составляющие КВ ВКС России - государственный испытательный космодром Плесецк и армия особого назначения, имеющая в своем составе главные центры предупреждения о ракетном нападении, разведки космического пространства и главный испытательный космический центр.

Кроме того, передовая элементная база, внедренная в российские космические аппараты, в 2 - 3 раза увеличила срок их активного существования на орбите Земли. 

"Орбитальная группировка РФ переживает сегодня процесс совершенствования и обновления. Внедрение передовой элементной базы в космические аппараты заметно - в два, а то и в три раза - увеличило срок их активного существования", - сказал Ивашина. 

Более 50 тыс. км 

Заместитель командующего КВ ВКС также заявил, что оптико-электронный комплекс системы контроля космического пространства (СККП) "Окно" в Таджикистане после модернизации повысил характеристики и может обнаруживать объекты на расстоянии свыше 50 тыс. километров в зоне обзора.

"Комплекс СККП "Окно" по своим тактико-техническим характеристикам был способен обнаруживать космические объекты на расстоянии до 40 тысяч километров. Следует отметить, что после проведенной в 2014 году модернизации возможности комплекса по обнаружению космических объектов существенно возросли - он может обнаруживать объекты на расстоянии свыше 50 тысяч километров в зоне обзора", - сказал Ивашина.

Он отметил, что в настоящее время КВ проводят мероприятия по созданию группировки современных радиолокационных, радиооптических, радиотехнических, оптико-электронных комплексов, а также модернизации существующих специализированных средств контроля космического пространства.
"В Карачаево-Черкесской республике завершена модернизация радиооптического комплекса "Крона". Успешно проведены государственные испытания оптико-электронного комплекса "Прицел" в Алтайском крае. Дальнейшее развитие средств контроля космического пространства направлено на повышение информационных возможностей системы", - заявил замкомандующего КВ ВКС России.

По его информации, КВ ВКС России наращивают возможности по разведке космической обстановки системы контроля космического пространства. "Поэтому основными задачами, которые определены для Главного центра разведки космической обстановки, являются непрерывный анализ космической обстановки; ведение Главного каталога космических объектов; выявления фактов возможного опасного сближения отечественных космических аппаратов с космическими объектами", - добавил Ивашина."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - РФ развернет комплексы космического контроля на Алтае, Дальнем Востоке и в Крыму

----------


## OKA

" 28 ноября 1966 года состоялся первый пуск легендарной ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз». РН 11А511, более известная как родоначальник серии РН «Союз» – самая знаменитая из семейства Р-7. Она стала в том числе и первым отечественным носителем, старт которого был показан по телевидению (во время пуска КК «Союз-3», пилотируемого Георгием БЕРЕГОВЫМ, 26 октября 1968 г.).

Разработка этой модификации РН началась в середине 1963 года. К тому времени ОКБ-1 разрабатывало пилотируемый комплекс «Союз» 7К-9К-11К (7К-пилотируемый корабль, 9К-ракетный блок, 11К-танкер-заправщик) для облета Луны. Согласно первоначальным исходным данным (конец 1962 – начало 1963 гг.), масса корабля «Союз» на орбите должна была составить 5,8 тонн. Его запуск предусматривался с помощью унифицированного носителя 11А57 «Восход» на базе ракеты Р-7А.

Но к середине 1963 года, когда в ходе разработки проектная масса корабля превысила 6 тонн, а масса головного обтекателя с двигателями системы аварийного спасения (САС) приблизилась к 2 тоннам, стало ясно, что РН 11А57 «Восход» не сможет вывести корабль на расчетную орбиту.

Соответственно, начался поиск путей модернизации РН «Восход» с целью увеличения грузоподъемности. Модернизация ступеней проводилась Куйбышевским филиалом ОКБ-1 №3 (ныне АО «РКЦ «Прогресс», г. Самара), а головного блока – совместно ОКБ-1 и филиалом №3.

Внешне РН практически не изменилась, но были внесены существенные изменения в конструкцию ряда узлов и изменены некоторые параметры старта:

    облегчена бортовая кабельная сеть систем управления (СУ) и телеметрии;
    телеметрическая система на боковом и центральном блоках заменена новой системой, установленной на центральном блоке;
    снижено наклонение орбиты космического корабля к плоскости экватора с 64,8º до 51,5°;
    повышена прочность некоторых силовых элементов первой ступени, так как при новой циклограмме их отделение предусматривалось при повышенном скоростном напоре;
    из-за разброса параметров двигатели 8Д727 (РД-108) для блока А подбирались индивидуально (удельная тяга – не менее 252 сек на земле);
    уменьшена длина третьей ступени, облегчена её кабельная сеть;
    модернизирована система управления третьей ступени.

Самым существенным отличием РН «Союз» от предыдущих носителей типа Р-7, предназначенных для пилотируемых полетов, стала разработанная ОКБ-1 система аварийного спасения (САС) нового типа. Она «взводилась» за 15 минут до подъема РН и обеспечивала спасение экипажа в случае аварии как на стартовом столе, так и на любом участке полета (кроме 4 секунд между отделением двигательной установки САС и сбросом головного обтекателя).

Твердотопливная двигательная установка САС представляла собой два многосопловых блока ракетных двигателей для разделения и увода отделяемого головного блока и четыре небольших управляющих двигателя.

При аварии РН включались двигатели разделения и увода, они поднимали отделяемый головной блок над аварийным носителем и уводили его на высоту не менее 850 метров и в сторону не менее, чем на 110 метров. Затем спускаемый аппарат с экипажем отделялся и совершал посадку на парашюте. При срабатывании твердотопливных двигателей системы аварийного спасения экипаж испытывал перегрузки до 10G.

В случае аварии в период полета после отделения САС и сброса головного обтекателя спускаемый аппарат отделялся от бытового и приборно-агрегатного отсеков и осуществлял посадку по штатной программе.

В ходе разработки системы аварийного спасения, в 1965 году, выяснилось, что сброс головного обтекателя при аварии целиком невозможен без сильного удара по приборно-агрегатному отсеку. Решили разделить головной обтекатель на две части поперечным стыком, чтобы при срабатывании двигательной установки САС отделять только верхнюю часть обтекателя. При этом его нижняя часть вместе с приборно-агрегатным отсеком космического корабля оставалась с ракетой.

Для сохранения устойчивости в полете на головном обтекателе появилось четыре решетчатых стабилизатора. Такая конструктивно-компоновочная схема отделяемого головного блока САС стала базовой для всех модификаций РН серии «Союз» и космических кораблей «Союз» и сохранилась до сих пор, пройдя несколько модернизаций.

Первый пуск РН 11А511 «Союз» состоялся 28 ноября 1966 года. На орбиту был выведен беспилотный космический корабль «Союз» («Космос-133»). Всего было произведено 32 пуска РН этой модификации (один пуск аварийный и одна авария РН произошла на стартовой позиции до пуска). Последний пуск состоялся 14 октября 1976 года.

РН «Союз» прочно вошли в мировую космонавтику, претерпели 10 модификаций и на протяжении 50 лет успешно эксплуатируются в рамках отечественной пилотируемой космической программы. 

Самая массовая модификация – «Союз-У» (11А511У). На 28 ноября 2016 года осуществлено 787 пусков РН серии «Союз-У», из них 21 аварийный пуск. Подтвержденный показатель эксплуатационной надежности этой ракеты составляет 0,985. В настоящее время РН «Союз-У» используются для запуска транспортных грузовых кораблей, но их производство завершено – в следующем году будет запущена последняя ракета этой модификации.

С 1982 по 1995 гг. эксплуатировалась РН «Союз-У2» с использованием синтетического горючего «циклин» на второй ступени. Ракета применялась для запусков кораблей «Союз-Т» и «Союз-ТМ». За время эксплуатации с космодрома Байконур было осуществлено 70 успешных пусков РН «Союз-У2», но из-за высокой стоимости «циклина» производство носителя было прекращено.

В 2001 году состоялся первый пуск РН «Союз-ФГ». В настоящее время с помощью этой РН осуществляются все запуски отечественных пилотируемых кораблей. Всего за 15 лет проведено 48 пусков по пилотируемой программе и 10 пусковых кампаний с коммерческой нагрузкой.

Современные носители среднего класса, разработанные РКЦ «Прогресс», также носят имя «Союз». Разработка РН «Союз-2» началась в 1990-е годы и шла в два этапа. «Союз-2-1а» был впервые запущен в 2004 году, первый запуск ракеты «Союз-2-1б» состоялся в 2006 году.

Энергетические возможности РН «Союз-2» по сравнению с базовой РН «Союз» значительно выросли. Благодаря новой системе управления удалось существенно улучшить точность выведения космических аппаратов на заданную орбиту, автоматизировать процесс испытаний и предстартовой подготовки ракет.

На 28 ноября 2016 года состоялось 23 пуска РН «Союз-2-1а» и 21 пуск «Союза-2-1б». С космодрома во Французской Гвиане осуществлено 15 запусков модификации РН «Союз-2» – «Союз-СТ».  Именем «Союз» названа новая ракета легкого класса «Союз-2-1в», разработанная РКЦ «Прогресс», два запуска которой состоялись в 2013 и 2015 гг. 28 апреля 2016 г. с нового российского космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ стартовала модернизированная РН «Союз-2-1а».

РН «Союз» различных модификаций стартовали 1020 раз. В мире существует 7 стартовых площадок для ракет с этим славным именем: три в ПЛЕСЕЦКЕ, две на БАЙКОНУРЕ, одна в Гвианском космическом центре и одна – на космодроме ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



Недостижимая степень надёжности  для других типов новых пилотируемых РН))  С.П.Королёв и его коллектив, постарались на славу! ))



"Москва. 28 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В ракетно-космической отрасли России будут создаваться новые экспериментальные конструкторские бюро и лаборатории для продвижения инновационных проектов, сообщил журналистам в понедельник вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.
       "Мы будем наращивать работу по созданию экспериментальных конструкторских бюро", - сказал Д.Рогозин.
       По его словам, реформа ракетно-космической отрасли, начатая четыре года назад, была обусловлена проблемами, связанными с отказом техники."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=433686


"Москва. 28 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В России работают над созданием сверхтяжелой ракеты, что позволит реализовать проект лунной станции, сообщил журналистам в понедельник вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.
       "Мы по поручению президента переходим к созданию тяжелой ракеты, а это уже совсем другие нагрузки, совершенно иные возможности выводить на дальние орбиты тяжелые механизмы, тяжелые корабли и аппараты. Это возможность реализовать идею лунной станции - посещаемой или обитаемой", - сказал Д.Рогозин.
       По его словам, у ряда экспертов были сомнения на счет создания сверхтяжелой ракеты, "но было принято волевое решение начать работу над этим проектом".
       Ранее в мае Д.Рогозин сообщил, что создание ракеты-носителя сверхтяжелого класса согласовано с президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным.
       "Хочу отметить, что мы уже давно обсуждали, согласовали с президентом начало работ по сверхтяжелому классу", - сказал он.
       В конце апреля президент России не исключил, что на космодроме Восточный будет создана инфраструктура под сверхтяжелую ракету и пилотируемый комплекс.
       В свою очередь президент РКК "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев в середине мая сообщил, что создание стартового стола для ракеты-носителя сверхтяжелого класса на космодроме Восточный может занять порядка 10 лет. "В перспективе будет создан стартовый стол для "Ангары А5" с последующей модификацией для пилотируемой "Ангары". Затем есть указание президента на создание ракеты-носителя сверхтяжелого класса, в перспективе для нее также будет создаваться стартовый стол, на это может потребоваться порядка 10 лет", - сказал он. "

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=433687

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 28 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Летный прототип транспортно-энергетического модуля (ТЭМ), работающего на ядерной энергии, появится в 2022-2023 годах, заявил генеральный директор ФГУП ЦНИИмаш Олег Горшков.

"Речь идет о транспортно-энергетическом модуле - это устройство на основе ядерной энергии. Речь идет о выработке в космосе одного мегаватта электрической мощности. Его летный прототип должен появиться в 2022-2023 годах", - сказал Горшков в понедельник в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы".

По его словам, разработка и введение в эксплуатацию этого устройства откроет принципиально новые возможности для работы в космосе.

"В этом направлении, задел который был получен в СССР, а затем сохранен в России - это уникальный задел. Такого нет ни в Европе ни в США", - сказал Горшков."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/538993

Главное в Канаду опять не уронить , или в Шведцыю- зелёный гринпис визг до Юпитера поднимет))


"МОСКВА, 25 ноя — РИА Новости. Разработчик проводит проверку работоспособности самого современного российского метеоспутника "Электро-Л" №1, работающего на орбите с 2011 года, сообщил РИА Новости официальный представитель разработчика космического аппарата — НПО имени Лавочкина.

"Электро-Л" №1 с 2011 года находится в режиме штатной эксплуатации и недавно был переведен в новую точку стояния 14,5 градуса западной долготы. Сейчас проводится проверка его работоспособности", — сказал он.

"Электро-Л" №1, созданный в НПО Лавочкина на основе базового модуля служебных систем "Навигатор", был запущен в 2011 году. Впервые проблемы с системой навигации и стабилизации возникли у аппарата в марте 2014 года. Тогда сообщалось о выходе из строя силовых маховиков. Центру управления полетами пришлось перейти на резервный алгоритм – управлению с помощью двигателей стабилизации, которые не обеспечивали точности позиционирования спутника в пространстве, необходимой для работы его мультиспектральной камеры.

Работу аппарата в качестве поставщика многозональных гидрометеорологических снимков пришлось прекратить. В качестве задач "Электро-Л №1" остались ретрансляция и обмен метеоинформацией, а также сбор метеоданных с платформ сбора. Было принято решение о новой стратегии расхода топлива, которая должна была обеспечить спутнику существование в течение минимум трех лет.

"Электро-Л" №1 служит для решения задач по сбору метеоинформации с более чем 800 платформ сбора данных, расположенных на всей территории России, а также для получения гелиогеофизический информации. Оборудование спутника позволяет получать изображения диска Земли в видимом и инфракрасном диапазонах. Кроме того, с помощью аппарата осуществляется ретрансляция сигналов аварийных радиобуев системы КОСПАС-САРСАТ.

Космический аппарат предназначен для обеспечения Росгидромета оперативной информацией для анализа и прогноза погоды, изучения состояния акваторий морей и океанов, мониторинга условий для полётов авиации, а также изучения состояния ионосферы и магнитного поля Земли. Кроме того, он предназначен для мониторинга климата и глобальных изменений, может вести контроль за чрезвычайными ситуациями и проводить экологический контроль окружающей среды."

https://ria.ru/science/20161125/1482209860.html


Что-то мутят с самого запуска... Неясно, "поциент скорее жив" или "того, гикнулся"))

Придётся по старинке, американские метео пользовать)))

 

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1286512

----------


## OKA

"Ракета-носитель «Союз-У» с транспортным грузовым кораблем #ПрогрессМС04 вывезена на стартовый комплекс площадки №1 космодрома Байконур"



https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/803504744044097536


"Первый старт транспортного грузового корабля повышенной грузоподъемности (ТГК ПГ) для транспортно-технического обеспечения Международной космической станции (МКС) возможен после 2020 года.

Эскизное проектирование ТГК ПГ планируется завершить в декабре 2016 года, разработка грузовозвращаемой версии корабля не предусмотрена.

Запуски ТГК ПГ будут проводиться с космодрома Байконур с использованием инфраструктуры, созданной для кораблей «Союз МС» и «Прогресс МС». После завершения лётных испытаний новый корабль полностью заменит эксплуатируемый сегодня «грузовик» «Прогресс МС».

«С созданием нового корабля мы сможем отправлять больше грузов за один старт. Таким образом, заметно возрастёт экономическая эффективность запусков «грузовиков» как к МКС, так и к станции, которая придёт ей на смену. Для нас это очень важно», - отмечает генеральный директор РКК «Энергия» Владимир СОЛНЦЕВ.

Ожидается, что использование ТГК ПГ позволит снизить стоимость доставки 1 кг груза на 15% в сравнении с ТГК «Прогресс МС». Новый корабль сможет за один полёт доставлять на станцию 3400 кг (топливо, сжатые газы, вода и «сухие» грузы), при том что «Прогрессы» способны взять на борт не более 2600 кг. Компоновкой нового «грузовика» будет предусмотрено размещение доставляемых грузов в грузовом отсеке увеличенной размерности с центральным проходом и стандартными стеллажами, что значительно упростит работы по загрузке и разгрузке корабля, а также позволит использовать его как «склад» в составе МКС.

Увеличенные запасы доставляемого топлива и маршевый двигатель повышенной тяги позволят эффективно использовать корабль для коррекции орбиты МКС и обеспечат возможность сведения орбитальной станции с орбиты после завершения срока ее существования.

Вопрос о создании ТГК повышенной грузоподъемности стал актуальным после появления на рынке пусковых услуг модернизированной ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с расширенными возможностями и головным обтекателем увеличенной размерности. Планируемые сроки создания нового корабля удалось существенно снизить за счет применения бортовых систем и конструктивных решений, используемых на грузовом корабле «Прогресс МС» и корабле-модуле «Прогресс М-УМ». Эскизный проект финансируется за счет бюджетных средств. "

http://www.energia.ru/ru/news/news-2016/news_11-24.html


  


http://danielmarin.naukas.com/2016/0...-las-progress/

http://www.popularmechanics.com/spac...go-space-ship/




"КОРОЛЕВ (Московская область), 29 ноя — РИА Новости. Очередной секвестр Федеральной космической программы России поставил под вопрос выполнение гособоронзаказа, заявил журналистам во вторник первый заместитель главы Роскосмоса Александр Иванов.

"Космическая программа раз за разом сокращается, в марте её приняли, сейчас очередной секвестр, мы разбираемся, как нам защитить гособоронзаказ", — сказал он на конференции в Королеве."

https://ria.ru/science/20161129/1482384796.html


Дело скорее не в "секвестрах", а в "консерваториях")) Познавательно про кронштейн :

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/forum...message1593768



"РИА НОВОСТИ. США И КИТАЙ ВПЕРВЫЕ ОПЕРЕДЯТ РОССИЮ ПО ЧИСЛУ КОСМИЧЕСКИХ ЗАПУСКОВ ПО ИТОГАМ 2016 ГОДА — РОСКОСМОС"

https://ria.ru/science/20161129/1482389081.html


"КОРОЛЕВ /Московская область/, 29 ноября. /ТАСС/. Россия отказалась от проекта до доставке лунного грунта на Землю, сообщил научный руководитель Института астрономии РАН Борис Шустов.

СМИ: российский луноход может быть спроектирован по программе исследования Луны

"Изначально размах был на пять аппаратов, будет четыре", - сказал он на научной конференции "Космонавтика в XXI веке".

По его словам, на Луну планируется отправить аппарат "Луна-Глоб", который должен отработать технологию посадки, два орбитальных, а также один посадочный "Луна-Ресурс".

"Лунная программа вызывает много вопросов", - отметил он.

Ранее планировался также проект "Луна-Грунт" по доставке реголита."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3822046


Ййес!)) Реголита полно в закромах российской и американской родины)) Обратный полёт от Луны - это ещё полцены программы))

А вот забросать поверхность "луноходами" и "зайцами", с исследовательскими приборами и механизмами- намного полезнее. 

Если, конечно, хочется научиться отправлять и управлять  АМС и роботами)) Для получения полезной и познавательной информации)))


"Планетолог НАСА Аманда Хендрикс с коллегами назвала наиболее подходящее для колонизации человеком небесное тело в Солнечной системе. Им оказался Титан — один из спутников Сатурна. Об этом сообщает Scientific American.

«Помимо Марса, следующим потенциальным домом для человека могут стать спутники Юпитера и Сатурна. Есть множество вариантов среди них, но победитель очевиден. Титан является самым похожим на Землю небесным телом», — сообщают ученые.

Титан, кроме Земли, является единственным местом в Солнечной системе, имеющими жидкие, но состоящие не из воды, а углеводородов, озера. В отличие от Марса, спутник Сатурна имеет плотную атмосферу, на 95 процентов состоящую из азота. Это, а также магнитное поле газового гиганта, позволяет защитить находящиеся на поверхности спутника тела от космической радиации.

Атмосферное давление у поверхности спутника в 1,5 раза больше, чем на Земле, что позволяет упростить устройство скафандра для потенциальных колонизаторов и комфортно, по сравнению с Марсом, чувствовать себя на спутнике Сатурна. Наличие углеводородов и водяного льда в недрах Титана позволит не заботиться о ракетном топливе. В качестве материала для возведения домов Хендрикс предлагает использовать пластмассу.

Препятствиями на пути колонизации ученые видят низкие температуры на Титане, которые на его поверхности оцениваются в минус 180 градусов Цельсия, а также большое расстояние до Земли — перелет от нее до Титана современными средствами займет семь лет.

Меркурий ученые не считают пригодным для колонизации из-за высокой радиации и резких перепадов температур. Венера, по их мнению, также не годится для построения постоянного поселения. Причина этого — огромное атмосферное давление, в 93 раза превышающее земное, и высокие, около плюс 460 градусов Цельсия, температуры.

Недостатками Марса ученые видят разреженную атмосферу, высокую радиационную опасность и ограничения, связанные с ресурсами.

Титан — самый крупный из 62 спутников Сатурна. Он почти в полтора раза превышает Луну в диаметре и почти вдвое — в массе. В атмосфере Титана преобладает азот с примесями метана, образующими облака. 14 января 2005 года на поверхность спутника высадился зонд Huygens, ранее (25 декабря 2004 года) отделившийся от материнской станции Cassini."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/11/28/titan/

Пластмассовый мир Титана... Звучит странно)) Зато углеводородов полно, сжиженных)) 

Что-то подозрительно много новостей про космос дальний  :Biggrin:  Не иначе очередной кризис в экономике назрел))

----------


## OKA

"Сотрудничество России и Китая в космосе

    Михаил Коростиков и Иван Сафронов в статье "Космос по-китайски"  в газете "Коммерсантъ" рассматривают состояние и перспективы российско-китайского сотрудничества в космосе.

    В последние годы резко активизировались отношения Китая и России в космической отрасли. Две державы обладают собственными ракетами и космодромами, создают свои спутники и мечтают о проведении межпланетной экспедиции, но без совместной кооперации решить ряд задач ни Москве, ни Пекину не удастся. В перспективах космического сотрудничества двух стран разбиралась "Власть".

    Конфуций говорил, что только "в 50 лет познал волю Неба". Неизвестно, познал ли ее китайский тайконавт ("тайкун" — "космос" по-китайски), генерал-майор Цзин Хайпэн, но свой 50-й день рождения он встретил на орбите земли 24 октября 2016 года. За неделю до этого — 18 октября в 2:30 утра по московскому времени — ракета Long March 2F Y11 вывела на орбиту космический корабль Shenzhou-11 с еще 49-летним Цзин Хайпэном и его товарищем, 37-летним Чэнь Дуном. "Круто, правда?" — спросил во время взлета Цзин Хайпэн своего товарища. "Просто невероятно!" — ответил тот.


    Предполагаемое изображение китайской возвращаемой космической системы (с) darkroastedblend.com

    Вскоре они успешно пристыковались к орбитальной лаборатории Tiangong-2. В 2020-2022 годах КНР планирует собрать на орбите полноценную космическую станцию типа советского "Мира", послать корабли к Луне и Марсу и, таким образом, "закрыть гештальт", окончательно сравнявшись с Россией и США в освоении космоса. Космическая программа стала для Китая одним из главных приоритетов: ее бюджет и амбициозность не оставляют сомнений в том, что Пекин твердо намерен в течение ближайших десяти лет значительно укрепить свои позиции в космической отрасли.

    Китайская космическая программа началась в эпоху Мао Цзэдуна и, как и все аналогичные программы, изначально была чисто военной. Первые китайские ракеты конца 1950-х годов были копиями советской Р-2, схему которой СССР передал братскому Китаю в рамках социалистической помощи. В 1960 году из-за начавшихся советско-китайских разногласий помощь прекратилась, и программа продолжала развиваться самостоятельно. В 1967 году Мао Цзэдун, вдохновленный "лунной гонкой" США и СССР, постановил начать собственную программу пилотируемых полетов.

    В 1968-м был представлен первый теоретически пригодный для этой цели космический корабль Shuguang-1 и начат отбор астронавтов. В 1970-м Китай после нескольких неудачных попыток наконец-то вывел на орбиту искусственный спутник Dongfang Hong I, транслировавший в мир революционный гимн "Алеет Восток". "Алеет Восток, взошло Солнце, в Китае родился Мао Цзэдун",— пел китайский алюминиевый шар, пролетая над морями и континентами.

    До запуска в космос человека тогда дело так и не дошло: в середине 1970-х программа была практически свернута из-за хаоса "культурной революции" и финансовых проблем. Пришедший к власти вскоре после смерти Мао Цзэдуна в 1976 году Дэн Сяопин был настроен на приземленное экономическое развитие страны и к большинству космических проектов отнесся скептически. Тем не менее полностью свернута программа не была, и в 1986 году идея запуска китайского космонавта (тайконавта) возродилась в "Проекте 863-2".

    В 1988 году было основано Министерство аэрокосмической промышленности, ответственное за подготовку программы управляемого полета. В 1999 году космический корабль Shenzhou 1 был успешно выведен на орбиту, после чего возвращен на землю. Тогда пять из 13 систем корабля в процессе полета сгорели, но запуск был сочтен удачным. В 2003 году тайконавт Ян Ливэй, удачно приземлившийся в степях Внутренней Монголии после 21 часа в космосе, сделал свою родину третьей страной, запустившей человека в космос.

    В настоящий момент в активе Китая — 11 отправленных в космос тайконавтов, две космические лаборатории, луноход Yutu ("Нефритовый заяц"), гигантский телескоп для поиска внеземной жизни и многое другое. Китайская спутниковая группировка насчитывает 181 аппарат (США — 576 аппаратов, Россия — около 140), включая 21 спутник навигационной системы Beidou, аналога американской GPS и российской ГЛОНАСС.

    Секрет успеха — большие вливания, упорство и российские технологии, благодаря которым китайская космическая программа совершила в 1990-е годы существенный скачок. В 1992 году Москва и Пекин заключили Межправительственное соглашение о сотрудничестве в области исследования и использования космического пространства в мирных целях. Результатом стали 93 контракта, включая продажу Пекину схем строительства корабля "Союз" со всей начинкой и скафандрами, а также помощь в тренировке тайконавтов в Центре подготовки космонавтов им. Ю. А. Гагарина.

    Другая космическая держава, США, не была к Китаю так благосклонна. Сотрудничество началось на оптимистичной ноте: в 1979 году между странами было заключено Соглашение о взаимопонимании и сотрудничестве в космической сфере. В 1990-х годах Китай запустил в космос 19 американских коммерческих спутников (шесть пусков были неудачными), выведя сотрудничество между двумя странами на новый уровень. В процессе сотрудничества выяснилось, что часть американских технологий, "повышающих точность китайских баллистических ракет", оказалась в руках китайцев, причем некоторые из них были переданы им компаниями США Hughes и Loral добровольно. Результатом стало прекращение сотрудничества США и Китая в области космических запусков, а потом и во всех остальных сферах.

    В 2011 году в бюджет США была включена строчка, запрещающая NASA в любой форме контактировать с Китаем.

    "Мы не хотим давать им возможность использовать преимущества наших технологий,— заявил главный американский синофоб и автор пункта, республиканец Фрэнк Вулф.— Китай шпионит за нами, и каждое государственное агентство подверглось его кибератакам. Нам ничего не нужно от них, а вот они украдут у нас все". В 2015 году в докладе Калифорнийского университета авторы заключили, что "усилия Китая по превращению космической программы в средство военного, экономического и технологического доминирования могут подорвать интересы и лидерство США в мире".

    Формально сотрудничество России и Китая в космической отрасли базируется на двух документах: межправительственном соглашении от 18 декабря 1992 года и межведомственном соглашении от 25 марта 1994 года. С начала 2000-х стороны стали продвигать идею совместного исследования и использования космического пространства в мирных целях, однако говорить о каком-то прорывном сотрудничестве долгое время не приходилось. По словам источника "Власти", близкого к госкорпорации "Роскосмос", ситуация начала меняться в 2014 году, когда после воссоединения Крыма с Россией США наложили вето на поставки высокотехнологичной продукции: запрет распространился и на электронно-компонентную базу, которая использовалась в спутникостроении. Какие-то запасы у предприятий космической промышленности были, но искать полноценную замену американской продукции в краткосрочной перспективе было попросту необходимо. Подходящую замену нашли в Китае.

    В целом, космическая отрасль оказалось в общем тренде развития российско-китайских отношений, которые начали резко улучшаться после введения санкций против России со стороны Европы и США. Выяснилось, что Китай крайне заинтересован в приобретении российских двигателей РД-180, которые могли бы использоваться в китайском ракетостроении, а Россия — в поставках китайской микрорадиоэлектроники космического назначения. Такой обмен обсуждался и на уровне вице-премьеров Дмитрия Рогозина и Ван Яна, а также на уровне президента Владимира Путина и председателя КНР Си Цзиньпина — и там и там стороны к подобному взаимодействию проявили значительный интерес. Летом 2016 года было подписано соглашение между правительствами России и Китая о мерах по охране технологий в области исследования и использования космического пространства: иными словами, китайская сторона не сможет заняться нелицензионным копированием российской продукции. Это было основное условие, которое Москва выдвинула для начала предметных переговоров.

    По словам источника "Власти" в правительстве РФ, в ближайшие годы "Роскосмосу" предстоит заложить основу для дальнейшего сотрудничества с Китаем: "Усилия, которые предпринимаются сейчас, не должны распасться через год или два, мы исходим из десятилетней перспективы". Ни в "Роскосмосе", ни в правительстве как таковых противников развития широкого сотрудничества с Китаем нет. "Из стран, входящих в БРИКС, Китай оказался самым развитым, с ним и решили работать",— считает топ-менеджер ракетостроительного предприятия. На самом деле логика этого решения проста: при наличии огромного количества противников, при отсутствии единомышленников нужно дружить хоть с кем-то. Тем более что в условиях экономического спада, когда финансирование отрасли постоянно подвергается секвестру, реализовывать амбициозные проекты (вроде лунной или марсианской миссий) в одиночку России практически невозможно.


    Успехи китайской космической программы вызывают закономерный вопрос о том, не составит ли она конкуренцию российской. Ведь позиции России в космосе — не только один из неоспоримых поводов для национальной гордости, но и существенный источник дохода: прибыль за доставку астронавтов на МКС и доставку спутников на орбиту при помощи российских ракет-носителей приносит "Роскосмосу" сотни миллиардов рублей. Помимо этого Россия продает США двигатели РД-180, служащие первой ступенью для американской ракеты Atlas-5. До 2019 года их в США должны поставить 20 штук.

    Зарплаты в долларовом выражении в китайской ракетной промышленности выше в разы, особенно после девальвации рубля

    Впрочем, по мнению ведущего научного сотрудника ИДВ РАН Василия Кашина, россияне китайцев пока конкурентами особенно не считают. "Представители нашей аэрокосмической индустрии всегда были больше озабочены (американским предпринимателем и конструктором.— "Власть") Илоном Маском, который проводит эксперименты по возвращению многоразовой ступени,— сообщил он "Власти".— По поводу вытеснения из сектора коммерческих пусков опасений нет. Издержки производства в Китае уже выше, чем у нас. Зарплаты в долларовом выражении в китайской ракетной промышленности выше в разы. Особенно это стало очевидно после девальвации рубля".

    Член-корреспондент Российской академии космонавтики имени Циолковского Андрей Ионин полагает, что рынок коммерческой космонавтики китайцам просто неинтересен. "Для Китая это вопрос престижа,— считает эксперт.— У них слишком много национальных задач, и коммерческие пуски здесь не главный приоритет. В деньгах Китай не нуждается". К тому же, напомнил Ионин, Китай все еще находится под санкциями со стороны США, и это мешает ему выйти на самых прибыльных клиентов из Европы и Северной Америки. "Поэтому рынок для них остается небольшим и состоит, по сути, из их партнеров. Для них они разрабатывают спутники и сами же их запускают",— добавил он."

Сотрудничество России и Китая в космосе - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 1 декабря. /ТАСС/. Грузовой космический корабль "Прогресс МС-04" с оранжереей, новым скафандром "Орлан-МКС" и системой регенерации воды отправится к Международной космической станции (МКС) с космодрома Байконур в четверг вечером.

"Запуск ракеты-носителя "Союз-У" с транспортным космическим кораблем "Прогресс МС-04" запланирован на 1 декабря в 17:52 по московскому времени", - сказали ТАСС в Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

Примерно через девять минут после старта корабль отделится от третьей ступени ракеты и выйдет на орбиту. В автономном полете ему предстоит находиться двое суток. Стыковка корабля к МКС запланирована на 19:43 мск 3 декабря. Встречать грузовой корабль будет экипаж МКС в составе российских космонавтов Андрея Борисенко, Сергея Рыжикова и Олега Новицкого, американских астронавтов Роберта Шейна Кимброу и Пегги Уитсон, а также европейского астронавта Тома Песке.

Согласно перечню грузов на сайте ЦУПа, "Прогресс МС-04" доставит на МКС около 2,5 тонн различных грузов, в том числе топливо для дозаправки МКС, воду и воздух для космонавтов. В грузовом отсеке уложено научное оборудование и комплектующие, контейнеры с продуктами питания, одежда, медикаменты и средства личной гигиены для членов экипажа.

Новая оранжерея

Среди грузов на борту корабля находится новая оранжерея "Лада-2", в которой космонавты начнут выращивать сладкий перец. После сбора урожая оранжерею планируется засеять пшеницей, а затем салатом, сообщили ранее в Институте медико-биологических проблем.

Эксперименты с высшими растениями проводились на борту всех отечественных орбитальных станций. Еще в 1979 году на станции "Салют-6" появились первые "космические" цветы - за 30 суток ростки луковиц тюльпанов достигли 50 см. Подобные исследования также проходили на борту орбитального комплекса "Мир", где была создана первая в мире автоматическая оранжерея "Свет".

С 2002 по 2011 год в оранжерее "Лада" на МКС российские космонавты провели 17 экспериментов по выращиванию гороха, пшеницы, ячменя, редиса и салатных культур.

"Вечные" скафандры

Первый скафандр нового поколения для работы в открытом космосе "Орлан-МКС" первоначально планировалось доставить на станцию еще в конце 2014 года. Новый скафандр по внедренным техническим решениям превосходит не только предыдущее поколение российских, но и американские EMU.

Впервые в мире в российском скафандре "Орлан-МКС" установлена автоматическая система терморегулирования (климат-контроль), которая позволяет космонавту во время выхода не отвлекаться на ручную регулировку температуры системы охлаждения. Кроме того, резиновые оболочки скафандра заменены на полиуретановые. Это позволит увеличить срок службы с 15 выходов в космос в "Орлан-МК" до 20 в "Орлан-МКС". Ранее в интервью ТАСС Поздняков назвал новые скафандры "практически вечными".

Второй скафандр нового поколения планируется отправить в космос уже на следующем грузовике - "Прогрессе МС-05", третий, резервный, сразу после него.

Система регенерации воды

В рамках космического эксперимента "Сепарация" на МКС будет также отправлена научная аппаратура СРВ-У-РС (система регенерации воды и урины российского сегмента).

Ранее НИИ химического машиностроения сообщал, что новую систему планируется установить для экспериментальной эксплуатации в малом исследовательском модуле "Рассвет". Согласно графику работ космонавтов, на этой неделе космонавты планируют собрать оборудование СРВ-У-РС.

Система регенерации воды из мочи уже существует на американском сегменте МКС, подобная ей использовалась и на орбитальной станции "Мир".

"Кефир" в невесомости

Также на борту корабля находится научная аппаратура для приготовления на борту МКС в рамках эксперимента "Пробиовит" кисломолочных продуктов. Полученный "кефир" в дальнейшем предполагается использовать в качестве штатного пробиотика во время длительных полетов к Марсу и Луне.

В рамках эксперимента космонавты должны будут прямо на борту МКС разработать простую и удобную технологию получения пробиотического препарата, способного укреплять иммунитет.

Пробиотиками являются пищевые ингредиенты, которые при систематическом употреблении благоприятно воздействуют на организм человека в результате повышения биологической активности нормальной микрофлоры кишечника."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Оранжерею, новый скафандр и систему регенерации воды отправят на МКС

Трансляция : 

ЦЭНКИ - Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры

"Прогресс МС04: есть запуск двигателя 3ей ступени и отделение 2ой ступени."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos

----------


## OKA

"Сообщаем, что сегодня после пуска ракеты-носителя «Союз-У» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-04» с 383 секунды пропала телеметрия. В настоящее время специалисты РОСКОСМОСА выясняют ситуацию."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Эх...((


 "Обломки космического грузового корабля "Прогресс МС", выведенного на нерасчетную орбиту, предположительно, упали на территории Тувы, рассказал РИА Новости источник в силовых структурах региона.

После запуска космического корабля "Прогресс" пропала телеметрия
По его словам, информация о возможном районе падения обломков "Прогресса" поступила от очевидцев, сейчас она проверяется. Взаимодействие с Роскосмосом налажено, добавил собеседник агентства.

Как рассказал РИА Новости источник в отрасли, похожая авария с ракетой-носителем, приведшая к падению грузовика "Прогресс М-12М", произошла 24 августа 2011 года во время работы третьей ступени.

Тогда комиссия пришла к выводу, что причиной аварийного выключения двигателя стало уменьшение расхода горючего в газогенераторе из-за засорения тракта его подачи. Выявленный производственный дефект признали случайным.

Ракета-носитель "Союз-У" с грузовиком новой серии "Прогресс МС-04" стартовала с Байконура к Международной космической станции сегодня, в 17.52 мск. Корабль должен доставить на МКС около 2,5 тонны грузов, в том числе топливо воду и системы дозаправки. По данным Роскосмоса, при запуске "Прогресса" с 383 секунды полета пропала телеметрия."

https://ria.ru/science/20161201/1482650347.html

"...Специалисты на Земле перед потерей связи с грузовым кораблем "Прогресс МС-04" зафиксировали разрушение корабля, сообщил сегодня ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
"По имеющимся данным, было зафиксировано разрушение корабля. Возможно, произошел взрыв. Сейчас данные анализируются", -  сказал он..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3833391

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 2 декабря. /ТАСС/. Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" объявила конкурс на замещение должности гендиректора Центра эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры (ЦЭНКИ) - предприятия, занимающегося эксплуатацией российских космодромов. Соответствующее сообщение опубликовано на сайте госкорпорации.

"Прием заявок с документами осуществляется с 5 по 9 декабря 2016 года", - говорится в сообщении.

Сам конкурс состоится 20 декабря. "Победителем конкурса признается участник, успешно прошедший тестовые испытания и предложивший наилучшую программу деятельности ФГУП "ЦЭНКИ", - говорится в документации.

В настоящее время и. о. генерального директора ЦЭНКИ является Рано Джураева. На эту должность она пришла в ЦЭНКИ в мае 2015 году с поста президента "Инновационного центра гражданской авиации".

Аналогичный конкурс проводился "Роскосмосом" в декабре 2015 года, но был отмене без объяснения причин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос в декабре выберет начальника космодромов России


"МОСКВА, 2 декабря. /ТАСС/. Запуск следующего космического грузовика "Прогресс МС", запланированный на 2 февраля, могут отложить, если причины аварии "Прогресс МС-04" не установят до конца января.

Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"В случае, если расследование причин произошедшей аварии затянется, запуск "Прогресса МС-05" может быть отложен до публикации причин госкомиссией", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, расследование может затянуться на несколько месяцев. "Расследование будет длиться не меньше одного-двух месяцев", - сказал собеседник агентства.
Причина крушения вряд ли будет установлена

Подлинная причина произошедшей аварии ракеты-носителя "Союз-У" вряд ли будет установлена из-за отсутствия необходимых телеметрических данных и обломков ракеты, сообщил источник.
"Телеметрия с ракеты прервалась мгновенно, поэтому выяснить последовательность событий и установить причину нештатной ситуации практически не представляется возможным. Материальная часть - обломки третьей ступени ракеты, по которым можно было бы оценить причину - также отсутствует", - сказал он.

Авария "Прогресса"

Грузовой космический корабль "Прогресс МС-04", запущенный в четверг с космодрома Байконур с помощью ракеты- носителя "Союз-У", был потерян на высоте 190 км над Тувой, большинство его обломков сгорели в плотных слоях атмосферы. Источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщил ТАСС, что расследующая аварию государственная комиссия рассматривает в качестве основной версии проблемы с двигателем третьей ступени ракеты.

"Прогресс МС-04" должен был доставить на МКС около 2,5 тонны различных грузов, в том числе продукты питания, воздух и воду для космонавтов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Запуск следующего "Прогресса" могут отложить

----------


## OKA

"Как пишет Eric Bottlaender в статье «Russie, silence radio», опубликованной французским журналом «Air&Cosmos» (что характерно, ровно неделю назад - bmpd), в течение полугода Россия не запустила ни одного спутника в интересах государственных заказчиков. Эта ситуация не имеет прецедентов за последние 50 лет.

«Программа пусков перенесена на следующий год». Эта фраза стала лейтмотивом для российских космодромов. На Байконуре деятельность связана с пусками в интересах МКС. Из-за того, что в квартал имеет место всего два пуска, расчеты имеют ту же загрузку, что и в прошлые годы: снижение пусков для грузовых кораблей «Прогресс» ( на один меньше в течение года), будет иметь небольшой эффект. Но из-за российского участия в международных соглашениях, работа МКС будет продолжена еще в течение нескольких лет. Но деятельность в части запуска спутников для государственных заказчиков столкнулась с не имеющей прецедентов паузой: с 4 июня не был совершен ни один запуск. Космодром в Плесецке не используется, производство ракет-носителей по заказам замедлилось. Бесконечно откладываемые пуски приводят к появлению зияющих дыр в космической группировке.

Серьезные задержки

Спутник «Канопус В-1К» (ранее «Канопус В-2»), предназначенный для наблюдения за земной поверхностью, выявления пожаров и реакции в случае чрезвычайных бедствий, будет запущен только в январе 2017 года. Его пуск изначально был запланирован на 2013 год, затем на 2015-й и на февраль 2016 года. Новый геостанционарный спутник правительственной связи «Благовест» будет запущен с задержкой не менее чем в семь месяцев. Спутник радиоэлектронной разведки «Пион», который является «морской» версией двух спутников «Лотос-С» также ожидает пуска: после потери спутника дистанционного зондирования Земли «Канопус-СТ» в ходе пуска в декабре 2015 года, ВМФ России находится в ожидании новых спутников. Спутники «Гонец» (гражданский) и «Стрела-3М» (военный) в этом году не запускались, хотя Россия уже в течение 10 лет пытается создать наземную инфраструктуру для этих спутников связи. Нужно торопиться – у первых запущенных скоро будут истекать сроки эксплуатации. Другая важная программа – группировка спутников системы позиционирования «ГЛОНАСС» также находится в опасности. В ее состав на сегодняшний день входит только 23 действующих спутника, что не позволяет осуществлять глобальное покрытие с высокой степенью разрешения. Семь спутников «ГЛОНАСС-М» ждут запуска для замены самых старых спутников системы, которые еще находятся в эксплуатации, хотя и были запущены в 2006 году.

Политический выбор

Остановка запусков в интересах государственных заказчиков будет действовать по меньшей мере доя января 2017 года. Хотя российские официальные органы (видимо имеются в виду Роскосмос или Министерство обороны – bmpd) не дают никаких объяснений, следует вспомнить, что 2016 год стал первым годом в крупной десятилетней программе развития космоса, которую сто раз переделывали, и в итоге она была подписана с опозданием (17 марта), причем она оказала серьезное влияние на амбиции Роскосмоса, который сам, в свою очередь, в 2015 году был серьезно реформирован. Экономический кризис 2015 года и падение курса рубля привели лиц принимающих решения к прагматическому выбору. Россия пытается репатриировать необходимые капиталы, о чем свидетельствует «угроза» перестать поставлять РН «Союз» компании Arianespace, если компания в короткие сроки не переведет 300 млн евро своих долгов. Если говорить о вооруженных силах, то эффект от вовлечения в сирийский конфликт и модернизация сухопутных систем вооружения более не благоприятствуют космическим проектам.

Технические проблемы

Российские РН страдают и от технических проблем. РН «Протон» была запущена в 2016 году только четыре раза (минимальный уровень с 1972 года) и в ходе запуска спутника Intelsat 31 девятого июня была в шаге от катастрофы, В этом году вне зависимости от заказчика – государственного или коммерческого, запуски были отложены: запуск спутника EchoStar 21 запланирован на 22 декабря, Легкие РН «Ангара -1.2» и «Союз-2.1В» должны привнести больше мобильности в ходе процессы замены конверсионных РК «Рокот» и «Днепр». Но «Ангара» не имела ни одного запуска с декабря 2014 года, а «Союз-2.1В» был запущен всего лишь дважды, причем один пуск был неудачным. С учетом 18 запусков российских РН в 2016 году (включая запуски для МКС), у России будет один из самых неудачных годов. Сможет ли страны выйти из кризиса?

Впервые Китай обойдет Россию по числу космических пусков. С учетом наличия инновационных и амбициозных программ, новых конкурентоспособных и эффективных РН, Китай все больше заявляет о себе как о все более полноценной космической державе. У Китая имеются современные преимущества, которые Россия только пытается заполучить: мощная военная космическая программа, группировка навигационных спутников, которая в скоро времени достигнет работоспособности, и, в первую очередь, научные возможности и амбиции."

Кризис российского космоса: ни одного пуска в интересах государства на протяжении полугода - bmpd


Ну кто бы мог подумать  :Biggrin:   "А в космосе тоже проблемы-шпиён открутил кантрахайку..." )))

http://moskva.fm/music/%D0%BC%D0%B0%...BE/song_664004

----------


## OKA

Большой фотоархив НАСА на фликре :

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa2explore/

Небольшой)) фотоархив Роскосмоса на фликре :

https://www.flickr.com/photos/roscosmos/albums

По наводке :

Открытый космос Зеленого кота

Долгий , но познавательный ролик :




Причаливание к МКС после облёта с 2:10:00

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 3 дек – РИА Новости. Компания Virgin Galactic осуществила успешный испытательный полет новейшего суборбитального пилотируемого космоплана VSS Unity класса SpaceShipTwo.

"Корабль и экипаж вернулись, с ними все в порядке после успешного первого испытания скользящим полетом", — сообщила компания в своем официальном Twitter.

VSS Unity и несущий его самолет WhiteKnightTwo стартовали с тестовой площадки в пустыне Мохаве. Через полтора часа полета была дана команда на отстыковку корабля от несущего самолета. Космоплан "плыл" самостоятельно около 10 минут, после чего самостоятельно приземлился на землю.

VSS Unity, как и несущий самолет, управляется парой пилотов, на борту WhiteKnightTwo также находился борт-инженер.

"Скользящий полет" SpaceShipTwo стал первым в серии испытательных полетов нового суборбитального корабля. Ранее компания проводила летные испытания корабля без его отделения от несущего самолета.

SpaceShipTwo (SS2) — частный пилотируемый суборбитальный космический корабль, который был создан для доставки туристов в космос. SpaceShipTwo поднимается в воздух на WhiteKnightTwo, затем отделяется от самолета и на собственной ракетной тяге поднимается до границы с космосом.

Корабль способен совершать полеты на высоту около 100 километров, которая считается границей космоса. Первый испытательный полет с экипажем состоялся 10 октября 2010 года.

На испытаниях 31 октября 2014 года прототип космического корабля VSS Enterprise отстыковался от самолета-носителя, однако через несколько минут после запуска двигателей распался на части. При крушении погиб один из пилотов.

После аварии более двух десятков из 800 будущих пассажиров, купивших билет на полет на борту SpaceShipTwo, потребовали возвращения денег и заявили о намерении отказаться от космического полета."

  

https://ria.ru/science/20161203/1482775662.html

https://twitter.com/virgingalactic?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

----------


## OKA

"ЦУП ОПРОВЕРГАЕТ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ О ПРИЧИНАХ НЕШТАТНОЙ СИТУАЦИИ С ТГК «ПРОГРЕСС МС-04»  07.12.2016 12:16

Центр управления полетами опроверг информацию о распространении выводов с указанием причин нештатной ситуации, возникшей во время пуска ракеты-носителя «Союз-У» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-04» 1 декабря 2016 года с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. В настоящее время продолжает работу комиссия под председательством Генерального директора РОСКОСМОСА Игоря КОМАРОВА. Члены комиссии изучают все возможные причины нештатной ситуации.

Любые версии, которые озвучиваются сейчас, не имеют отношения к действительности, В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ НЕКОРРЕКТНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О ДАННЫХ ЦИКЛОГРАММЫ, так как результаты работы комиссии будут объявлены не ранее 20 декабря 2016 года."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


" Группа специалистов РОСКОСМОСА и предприятий ракетно-космической промышленности прибыла в Республику Тыва и после проведения организационных совещаний приступила к поисковым работам на территории республики для установления мест падения несгоревших фрагментов ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-У» и транспортного грузового корабля (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-04». 06.12.2016 18:39

Пуск РН «Союз-У» с ТГК «Прогресс МС-04» был осуществлен с космодрома БАЙКОНУР 1 декабря 2016 года. В результате нештатной ситуации на 382 секунде полета на высоте около 190 км над труднодоступной безлюдной гористой территорией республики Тыва произошла потеря транспортного грузовика. Большинство фрагментов сгорели в плотных слоях атмосферы.

Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» организовала взаимодействие с Правительством Республики Тыва, ГУ МЧС России, Министерством охраны природы и управлением Роспотребнадзора по Республике Тыва. На данный момент документально подтвержден факт обнаружения трех несгоревших фрагментов ТГК «Прогресс», фотографии которых направлены в РКК «Энергия» и РКЦ «Прогресс» для проведения экспертизы. Сотрудники природоохранных ведомств Республики Тыва подтвердили, что на территории падения фрагментов отсутствует какой-либо ущерб для экологии региона. "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

По фрагментам, выявить причину, очень маловероятно...

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 7 декабря. /ТАСС/. Страны ЕС под давлением США воздержались от голосования по резолюции ООН о неразмещении первыми оружия в космосе, что идет вразрез с их собственной линией в поддержку международных усилий по предотвращению гонки вооружений в космическом пространстве. Об этом говорится в распространенном комментарии МИД РФ.

Как напомнили в министерстве, 5 декабря Генеральная Ассамблея ООН приняла ставшую традиционной российскую резолюцию "Неразмещение первыми оружия в космосе", предусматривающую практические меры по сохранению космоса свободным от оружия и обеспечению его использования в мирных целях.

"Как и в предыдущие два года, единственными выступившими против резолюции государствами стали США и Израиль, а также солидаризировавшиеся с ними Грузия и Украина, - отметили в министерстве. - Вызывает сожаление, что уже третий год под давлением США при голосовании по резолюции о неразмещении оружия в космосе воздерживаются государства ЕС, несмотря на то что это идет вразрез с их собственной традиционной линией на поддержку международных усилий по предотвращению гонки вооружений в космическом пространстве".

"Ключевыми элементами резолюции ГА ООН по НПОК, выработанной в развитие резолюции "Предотвращение гонки вооружений в космическом пространстве", являются призыв к скорейшему запуску на Конференции по разоружению в Женеве переговоров по выработке юридически обязывающего документа по предотвращению размещения оружия в космосе на основе российско-китайского проекта договора о предотвращении размещения оружия в космическом пространстве, применения силы или угрозы силой в отношении космических объектов (ДПРОК), а также обращение ко всем государствам рассмотреть возможность принятия политического обязательства по НПОК в качестве ключевой меры транспарентности и доверия, не требующей какой-либо дополнительной верификации, - информировали в МИД РФ. - Данное обязательство стало бы реальным, практическим шагом на пути к ДПРОК".

"Надеемся, что эти сигналы будут услышаны", - заключили в дипведомстве."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - МИД РФ: ЕС не голосовал за резолюцию о неразмещении оружия в космосе под давлением США

Кем интересно услышаны - марсианами? ))




> По фрагментам, выявить причину, очень маловероятно...


Там , вроде бы какие-то мятые предметы нашли, но сейчас вроде даже видеофиксация сборки и проверок ведётся, может получат подсказки...

----------


## Avia M

> Там , вроде бы какие-то мятые предметы нашли,


То местные охотники оставили... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> То местные охотники оставили...


Не исключено))  "Места-то там знатные" ))

----------


## OKA

"Аэpoкосмическая компания SpaceX отложила запуск Falcon 9 со спутниками Iridium на борту до января 2017 года. Это будет первый запуск ракеты-носителя после сентябрьской аварии, говорится на сайте компании.

Во время подготовки к предыдущем запуску Falcon 9 взорвалась на стартовом столе, инцидент произошел 1 сентября 2016 года во время тестового прожига, вместе с ракетой был уничтожен спутник AMOS-6. После инцидента SpaceX временно отложила планировавшиеся запуски Falcon 9, а последовавшее расследование показало, что взрыв произошел из-за серьезной утечки гелия в криогенной системе кислородного бака второй ступени ракеты. Это была вторая по счету авария ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, первая произошла в июне 2015 года — ракета-носитель с космическим грузовиком Dragon взорвалась на 139 секунде полета. Тогда причиной аварии стала сломавшаяся распорка, удерживавшая баки с гелием, которая повредила бак с кислородом, что и привело к взрыву ракеты

Изначально запуск Falcon 9 со спутниками Iridium был назначен на 16 декабря, однако теперь SpaceX приняла решение отложить его для окончательного завершения расследования и проведения дополнительных тестов перед возвращением к штатному режиму проведения полетов. Для запуска будет использован стартовый комплекс SLC-4 на базе Ванденберг ВВС США. Ожидается, что Falcon 9 доставит на орбиту десять телекоммуникационных спутников Iridium NEXT — это первая часть будущей группировки. Всего планируется вывести на орбиту 72 таких спутника, 70 из них будут доставлены с помощью ракет Falcon 9, а еще два с помощью «Днепра».

Первая ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 проектировалась как многоразовая — с помощью такого подхода SpaceX рассчитывает снизить стоимость доставки грузов на орбиту. Конкретные цифры экономии до сих пор неизвестны, однако, по словам SpaceX, при помощи повторно использованной Falcon 9 вывод спутников на орбиту может стать на 30 процентов дешевле по сравнению с использованием других современных ракет-носителей. Ранее Илон Маск, говорил, что первые ступени Falcon 9 могут быть использованы до двадцати раз. Уже были проведены огневые испытания полной длительности на Земле, однако до сих пор компания не запускала повторно уже летавшую в космос первую ступень Falcon 9.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/08/next-year

----------


## OKA

"Американский астронавт Джон Гленн, первым в истории США совершивший орбитальный полет и побывавший в космосе в возрасте 77 лет, скончался на 96-м году жизни. Об этом сообщает в четверг, 8 декабря, издание Columbus Dispatch.

Гленн умер в окружении близких в медицинском центре города Коламбус, штат Огайо. Панихида состоится в Университете штата. Он будет похоронен на Арлингтонском национальном кладбище в пригороде Вашингтона. Дата проведения церемоний будет объявлена позднее.

Губернатор Огайо Джон Кейсика выразил соболезнования в связи со смертью Гленна. «Его кончина опечалила нас. Мы склоняем наши головы и разделяем горе с его любимой женой Энни», — сказал Касич, отметив вклад Гленна в освоение космоса и служение родной стране.

Джон Гленн родился в 1921 году в городе Кембридж, штат Огайо. Во время Второй мировой войны служил в морской авиации, на его счету 59 боевых вылетов. Участвовал в Корейской войне, по ее завершении окончил школу летчиков-испытателей. В июле 1957 года установил рекорд скорости трансконтинентального перелета, преодолев на истребителе F8U расстояние от Лос-Анджелеса до Нью-Йорка за 3 часа 23 минуты.

В апреле 1959 года Джон Гленн был зачислен в первую группу американских астронавтов («американская семерка»), проходил подготовку к космическим полетам по программе «Меркурий». Он был дублером Алана Шепарда, который 5 мая 1961 года впервые в истории США совершил суборбитальный космический полет.

Гленн стал третьим в мировой истории человеком после советских космонавтов Юрия Гагарина и Германа Титова, совершившим орбитальный космический полет. 20 февраля 1962 года на космическом корабле «Меркурий-Атлас-6» он трижды облетел Землю, по возвращении был награжден медалью NASA «За выдающиеся заслуги».

Второй полет Джон Гленн совершил на корабле «Дискавери» осенью 1998 года в возрасте 77 лет, став самым пожилым человеком, побывавшим в космосе. Целью эксперимента было изучение воздействия космоса на стареющий организм.

В ноябре 1974 года Джон Гленн был выбран в Сенат США от штата Огайо и сохранил эту должность до января 1999 года. Был претендентом в вице-президенты США на выборах 1976 года и в президенты США на выборах 1984 года от Демократической партии, но оба раза проиграл праймериз."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/12/08/glenn/



"Индийская организация космических исследований раскрыла некоторые подробности испытания гиперзвуковых прямоточных воздушно-реактивных двигателей, проведенных 28 августа текущего года. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, испытания проводились в Космическом центре имени Сатиша Дхавана в Шрихарикоте и были полностью успешными.

Технология гиперзвуковых прямоточных воздушно-реактивных двигателей для Индии относительно нова; прежде страна такие силовые установки не испытывала. По этой причине специалисты проводят относительно короткие испытания уменьшенных прототипов новых двигателей. Такие испытания позволяют проверить работу двигателей на каждом этапе полета.

Во время первых испытаний разработчики проверяли взаимодействие систем запуска гиперзвуковых двигателей и обычной ракеты-носителя, на которой они были закреплены. Особый интерес для разработчиков представлял запуск гиперзвуковых двигателей на сверхзвуковой скорости полета (до пяти чисел Маха, около 6,2 тысячи километров в час) и удержание точки горения в камере сгорания силовой установки.

Кроме того, была продемонстрирована точная и надежная работа системы подачи топлива и воздухозаборника. По данным Индийской организации космических исследований, испытания двух двигателей обошлись в 80 миллионов рупий (118,7 тысячи долларов). Разработчики планируют провести еще несколько испытаний уменьшенных прототипов двигателей.

Ранее сообщалось, что во время испытаний общая продолжительность полета ступени ракеты-носителя с двумя гиперзвуковыми двигателями составила 300 секунд. После того как ракета стартовала и развила скорость в шесть чисел Маха, система управления включила зажигание гиперзвуковых двигателей. Блок с двигателями поднялся на высоту 70 километров. Продолжительность работы установок составила пять секунд.

Гиперзвуковой двигатель отличается от обычных тем, что сгорание топлива в его камере происходит в сверхзвуковом воздушном потоке. Воздух для процесса горения подается в камеру прямотоком без использования дополнительных компрессоров. Во время полета набегающий поток воздуха попадает в воздухозаборник, затем в сужающуюся компрессорную камеру, а после этого — в камеру сгорания.

Двигатели способны работать при скорости полета не менее четырех-пяти чисел Маха (4,9-6,2 тысячи километров в час). Считается, что верхний предел скорости гиперзвукового двигателя составляет около 24 чисел Маха. Для полета на больших скоростях двигателю потребуется впрыск дополнительных порций окислителя.

Использование гиперзвуковых прямоточных воздушно-реактивных двигателей в ракетах-носителях позволит отказаться от части жидкого окислителя, который будет необходим лишь на заатмосферном участке полета. Преимуществом гиперзвуковых двигателей является то, что они достаточно мощны и используют для сжигания топлива атмосферный воздух.

Подробнее о новых двигателях для ракет-носителей читайте в нашем материале. https://nplus1.ru/material/2016/10/12/engines

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/09/engines

Отличный мульт :

----------


## OKA

"Москва, 9 декабря. Движение Международной космической станции на фоне Луны станет доступно взору жителей Москвы и Подмосковья вечером 9 декабря. Москвичи смогут наблюдать транзит МКС по диску луны сегодня при условии ясной погоды.

По словам специалистов, МКС будет похожа на быстро двигающуюся яркую точку, увидеть ее можно будет невооруженным глазом.

Так, в 17.43 по московскому времени произойдет первый транзит станции. От Реутова через центр столицы, далее — по Кунцеву, Немчиновке и Горкам до Звенигорода пройдет полоса шириной десять километров.

Уже в 19.19 пройдет второй транзит. Полоса покрытия будет протягиваться через города Подмосковья — Дзержинский и Жуковский, южные районы Москвы (Ясенево, Бирюлево, Орехово-Борисово), далее через Одинцово, Власиху и Горки до Звенигорода, передает «Индикатор».

Напомним, ранее сообщалось, что медики констатировали ухудшение состояния здоровья и иммунитета у находящихся на околоземной орбите космонавтов по изменениям микрофлоры полости рта."

https://riafan.ru/583081-moskovskoe-...i-na-fone-luny

----------


## Avia M

> Не исключено))  "Места-то там знатные" ))


Ещё нашли, близка разгадка... 

ТАСС: Космос - В Туве нашли четвертый обломок корабля "Прогресс"

"Роскосмос высоко ценит огромный вклад господина Гленна в мировую историю космонавтики. Мы выражаем глубокие соболезнования близким, друзьям и коллегам этого выдающегося человека - мировая космонавтика понесла тяжелую утрату"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/kosmos/3858123

----------


## OKA

> Ещё нашли, близка разгадка... 
> 
> ТАСС: Космос - В Туве нашли четвертый обломок корабля "Прогресс"..


Похоже на ещё одну фотку (только сбоку), того самого "мятого шарика" из первых сообщений о находках обломков))
Может только его и фотают  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже на ещё одну фотку (только сбоку), того самого "мятого шарика" из первых сообщений о находках обломков))
> Может только его и фотают


Просто охотники этот не признали за свой... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Просто охотники этот не признали за свой...


Там охотников много)) И мятых шариков за 60 лет, изрядно накопилось))

----------


## OKA

Про "шарики" :

"Короче, всё яснее ясного" (с).

"..Самарцы, как и следовало ожидать, утверждают, что РН работала штатно - виноват корабль.
РККЭ утверждает, что РН догнала корабль и вырубила его, - виновата РН.

И оба эти вывода безупречно объясняют пропадание ТЛМ на носителе на 383 с.

Как оказывается, можно доказать всё что угодно, точнее, то, что выгодно.
Вот так и расследуются нештатные ситуации..."

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - Прогресс МC-04 (№434) – Союз-У – Байконур 1/5 – 01.12.2016 14:52 UTC

----------


## OKA

"ТОКИО, 13 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Заврачаев/. Японский беспилотный грузовой корабль "Конотори-6" (яп. "Аист-6") успешно пристыковался к Международной космической станции (МКС).

Об этом сообщило Японское агентство аэрокосмических исследований (JAXA).

Запуск аппарата прошел 9 декабря с космодрома Танэгасима в юго-западной префектуре Кагосима. Корабль доставил на станцию 5,9 тонны грузов, в том числе продукты, питьевую воду, предметы первой необходимости, а также семь малых спутников и батареи, которые будут обеспечивать энергоснабжение МКС.

Ранее сообщалось, что "Конотори-6" будет использован для проведения эксперимента по очистке орбиты Земли от скоплений космического мусора. Как считают японские инженеры, если нежелательный объект подвергнуть воздействию электрического тока, можно изменить траекторию его движения и направить в атмосферу, где он сгорит.

Предполагается, что японский корабль после отстыковки от МКС опустится на 20 км и выпустит на орбиту цилиндрический объект весом 20 кг, который будет имитировать космический мусор. После этого по 700-метровому проводу к нему будет подан ток."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Японский беспилотный грузовой корабль "Конотори-6" пристыковался к МКС


"..Ранее сообщалось, что "Конотори-6" будет использован для проведения эксперимента по очистке орбиты Земли от скоплений космического мусора. Как считают японские инженеры, если на нежелательный объект воздействовать электрическим током, можно изменить траекторию его движения и направить объект в атмосферу, где он сгорит.

Предполагается, что японский грузовой корабль после отстыковки от МКС опустится на 20 км и выпустит на орбиту цилиндрический объект весом 20 кг, который будет имитировать космический мусор. После этого по 700-метровому проводу к нему будет подан ток."

ТАСС: Космос - Япония запустила к МКС беспилотный грузовой корабль "Конотори-6"



Про корабль и грузы :

Журнал Новости Космонавтики - HTV-6 (Kounotori 6) – H-IIB (F6) – Танэгасима – 09.12.2016, 13:26:47 UTC


"Беспилотный"  :Biggrin:     Можно подумать на "Прогрессах" толпы пилотов тусуются)) 


Старт на 15 мин.






"Компания SpaceX отложила запуск пилотируемой капсулы Dragon к МКС. Такую информацию распространила пресс-служба компании. Это уже третий перенос сроков старта Dragon.

Как сообщалось ранее, старт Dragon планировался на апрель будущего года. Однако в ходе подготовки к старту возникла необходимость в дополнительной, более детальной оценке систем и конструкции ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, с помощью которой должна быть выведена капсула на околоземную орбиту.

В итоге руководством SpaceX было решено перенести старт еще на год. Глава компании Илон Маск считает, что этот шаг вызван необходимостью исключить риски неудачного старта, подобному старту в сентябре этого года.

Как известно, 1 сентября этого года при подготовительных работах к старту Falcon 9 произошел ее взрыв. В результате происшествия жертв и пострадавших не было, однако старт был отложен на несколько месяцев, а затем – на апрель будущего года. И вот новый перенос срока."

SpaceX: запуск пилотируемых капсул Dragon отложен еще на год | discover24

----------


## OKA

К посту Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

"МОСКВА, 13 декабря. /ТАСС/. Робот "Федор", созданный Фондом перспективных исследований и НПО "Андроидная техника", отправится в полет на космическом корабле "Федерация" на месте второго пилота. Об этом рассказал в интервью ТАСС генконструктор НПО "Андроидная техника" Алексей Богданов.

"При первых запусках робот будет сидеть в кресле второго пилота, выполнять типовые действия пилота корабля, включая воздействие на рычаги управления и сенсорную панель, сообщать, в том числе голосом, телеметрические данные - температуру, вибрацию, ускорение", - рассказал он.

По его словам, "Федор" сыграет роль пилота, но управлять кораблем на самом деле он не будет. "Робот должен будет выполнить полный цикл имитации функций пилота. Информация будет передаваться на виртуальный эмулятор корабля, который будет находиться на Земле. По итогам полета можно будет проанализировать, насколько качественно роботом выполняется управление", - рассказал генконструктор предприятия.

По словам Богданова, в ходе первых полетов робот "Федор" заменит человека там, где неуместен риск для жизни и здоровья космонавтов. В дальнейшем планируется задействовать робота не только в корабле, но и на околоземной станции, где он будет обслуживать ее внутренние системы и работать на ее внешней поверхности.

"Робот станет полноправным членом экипажа, высвобождая рабочее время космонавтов и экономя средства. Выход человека в космос по разным оценкам обходится в $2-4 млн в час, поэтому, если мы получим возможность выполнять операции за бортом станции без применения человека или в помощь ему, это будет очень эффективно", - уточнил Богданов.

Робот "Федор" был создан компанией "Андроидная техника" и Фондом перспективных исследований по техническому заданию МЧС России. Первоначально робот был известен под условным названием "Аватар", но недавно он получил собственное имя - FEDOR (Final Experimental Demonstration Object Research, Финальный экспериментальный демонстрационный объект исследований). Как сообщалось ранее, в 2021 году он должен стать единственным пассажиром корабля "Федерация" во время его первого полета."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Робот "Федор" займет в корабле "Федерация" место второго пилота

----------


## OKA

" 13 декабря 2016 года состоялось заседание Научно-технического совета (НТС) ФГУП ЦНИИмаш, на котором специалисты обсудили вопросы реализации орбитального обслуживания российских космических аппаратов (КА) и анализ технологической готовности ракетно-космической промышленности (РКП) по созданию космических средств орбитального обслуживания в связи с новыми задачами, которые стоят перед Россией по использованию космического пространства.

Заслушав доклады специалистов ЦНИИмаш, участники НТС отметили перспективность работ по дозаправке космических аппаратов на орбите и рекомендовали продолжить разработку конкретных технических решений по данной тематике.

По мнению специалистов, тот, кто первым реализует эту идею на практике, получит большие преференции на рынке коммерческого использования таких КА, так как в результате продления срока эксплуатации объекта на орбите уменьшится количество запусков для пополнения орбитальной группировки, и повышения рентабельности."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"Cамолет-носитель L-1011 Stargazer с ракетой Pegasus XL


Laurie Losey / NASA

Крылатая ракета-носитель Pegasus XL, разработанная американской компанией Orbital ATK, успешно доставила на орбиту все восемь спутников системы CYGNSS. Об этом сообщается на сайте NASA.

Cпутниковая система CYGNSS разработана NASA и предназначена для мониторинга состояния воздушных потоков над поверхностью океанов. Полученные данные о взаимодействии атмосферы и океана помогут метеорологам лучше прогнозировать развитие и направление движения ураганов.


Самолет-носитель L-1011 Stargazer с мыса Канаверал 15 декабря в 15:35, а в 16:37 ракета-носитель Pegasus XL отделилась от самолета (предыдущие две попытки запуска по разным причинам были отложены). Через 13 минут после отделения от самолета ракета доставила спутники на орбиту, где они начали попарную состыковку. В течение ближайших двух месяцев система CYGNSS будет проходить тестирование и приступит к плановой работе уже в 2017 году.

Это был уже 43 по счету запуск крылатой ракеты-носителя Pegasus. Кроме Orbital ATK самолеты-носители используются для запуска и другими компаниями. Virgin Galactic, например, планирует использовать переоборудованный Boeing 747-400 для запуска ракеты-носителя LauncherOne, а также использует самолет-носитель  White Knight Two, спроектированный для подъема суборбитального космического корабля SpaceShipTwo.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/16/pegasus



"Гендиректор РОСКОСМОСА Игорь КОМАРОВ о состоянии, проблемах и перспективах отрасли."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"МОСКВА, 19 декабря. /ТАСС/. Запуск российской ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" с американским космическим аппаратом связи EchoStar-21 запланирован на 28 декабря, подтвердили в Центре им. Хруничева (предприятие-разработчик ракеты).

Ранее источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщил ТАСС, что запуск "Протона" со спутником EchoStar-21 вновь перенесен - с 22 декабря на 28 декабря.

"На космодроме Байконур продолжается подготовка к пуску ракеты космического назначения "Протон-М" с космическим аппаратом связи EchoStar-21. Операции пусковой компании идут в соответствии с графиком. Запуск ракеты "Протон-М" предполагается 28 декабря в 19:02 мск. Выведение космического аппарата EchoStar-21 на расчетную орбиту обеспечит разгонный блок "Бриз-М", - сообщили в Центре им. Хруничева.

Первоначально старт должен был состояться в первом квартале 2016 года, однако переносился пять раз.

Аппарат EchoStar-21 (ранее именовался EchoStar T2 и TerreStar 2), изготовленный компанией Space Systems/Loral, предназначен для оказания услуг связи на территории Европы. После выведения на заданную орбиту космический аппарат будет включен в национальный реестр Великобритании. Этот спутник должен стать шестым в орбитальной группировке EchoStar, запущенным с помощью ракеты-носителя "Протон". Контракт на запуск EchoStar-21 был заключен дочерней компанией Центра Хруничева - российско-американским предприятием International Launch Services Inc. (ILS).

Предыдущий запуск "Протона" состоялся 9 июня - ракета вывела на орбиту аппарат Intelsat 31."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3886780

----------


## OKA

"Оператор пусковых услуг «Космотрас» рассчитывает возобновить запуски конверсионных ракет-носителей РС-20 («Воевода», по классификации НАТО – «Сатана») в следующем году без участия украинских специалистов. Об этом сообщил ТАСС генеральный директор компании Александр Серкин.
«Мы рассчитываем уладить все имеющиеся вопросы в начале следующего года и вернуться к пусковой деятельности», - сказал он.

Серкин напомнил, что пуски конверсионных ракет РС-20 по программе «Днепр» были приостановлены из-за разрыва отношений в военно-технической сфере между Украиной и Россией, последний пуск состоялся в марте 2015 года. «Сотрудничество с Украиной прекращено, соответственно, прекращен и проект «Днепр». В настоящее время ведутся работы по локализации обслуживания ракет РС-20 для продолжения их использования в рамках деятельности компании «Космотрас», - сказал он.

По мнению Серкина, конверсионные программы имеют широкие перспективы для выведения космических аппаратов на низкую околоземную орбиту, поскольку легкая «Ангара» и новый легкий «Союз» («Союз-2ЛК») пока не вышли на коммерческий рынок. По его словам, в перспективе для коммерческих пусков могут использоваться и другие межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты, помимо РС-20.

«У нас имеется обширный портфель заказов, но в связи со сложившимися обстоятельствами он сжат по срокам. От контрактов мы не отказываемся и совместно с нашими заказчиками работаем над вопросом скорейшего возобновления пусковой деятельности», - отметил Серкин. Так, по его словам, планируется кластерный запуск нескольких малых спутников, запуск испанского космического аппарата PAZ, двух спутников оператора спутниковой связи Iridium.

Международная космическая компания «Космотрас» была образована в 1997 году для запуска конверсионных ракет РС-20 с Байконура и базы Ясный под Оренбургом. «Днепр» была трехступенчатой жидкостной ракетой, первая и вторая ступени которой являются штатными для баллистической ракеты РС-20.
К настоящему времени произведено 22 пуска ракет РС-20, в результате которых на околоземную орбиту выведены 128 полезных нагрузок. Заказчиками пусковых услуг были космические агентства и компании Великобритании, США, Италии, Саудовской Аравии, Германии, Франции, Японии, Южной Кореи и других стран."

Мирная версия «Сатаны» может вернуться на рынок космических пусков в 2017 году без Украины: diana_mihailova


"МОСКВА, 20 декабря. /ТАСС/. Российские специалисты предлагают создать глобальную спутниковую систему связи "Космосеть", которая будет состоять из 72 аппаратов.

Об этом сообщил член Вневедомственного экспертного совета по вопросам воздушно-космической сферы, доктор технических наук Вячеслав Фатеев.

"Режимы работы системы - по протоколам IP-телефонии и интернет со скоростью 1 Мбит в секунду. Другой режим - с обеспечением передачи данных по космическому сегменту и его взаимодействием с наземным сегментом сети со скоростью не менее 180 Мбит в секунду", - рассказал эксперт.

По его словам, эта система должна обеспечить глобальную передачу данных и телефонную связь между любыми точками на Земле, в воздушном и околоземном пространстве в режиме реального времени. Как отметил эксперт, основным свойством системы "Космосеть" является многосвязность (каждый аппарат связан со своими "соседями" по группировке). Спутники должны располагаться на высоте 650 км и наклонением 82,5 градуса.

По словам Фатеева, проект можно реализовать в течение трех-четырех лет. Создание "Космосети", по его словам, обойдется примерно в 20 млрд рублей, сейчас концепция проходит этап согласования в Роскосмосе, РАН и Минобрнауки.

"Думаю, что военные мимо проекта "Космосеть" не пройдут, но применение у этой программы должно быть двойное", - заявил он.

Студенческие спутники

По словам Фатеева, в рамках "Космосети" предполагается создать также орбитальную группировку, над которыми будут работать студенты.

"РАН, Министерством образования и заместителем руководителя Роскосмоса подписан документ о создании рабочей группы по созданию и эксплуатации группировки научно-образовательных космических аппаратов. Сеть студенческих спутников - ответвление программы "Космосеть", - рассказал он.

"Мы считаем, что эта группировка тоже должна быть многоспутниковой. Мы предполагаем, что приемники этой системы должны располагаться не только в вузах, но и в школах. Мы сейчас согласовываем эту концепцию между ведомствами", - добавил эксперт."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3890892

Что-то такое было у китайцев и американцев запланировано .

----------


## OKA

" Для проведения дополнительных проверок систем ракеты-носителя и разгонного блока Государственная комиссия приняла решение о переносе даты пуска ракеты космического назначения (РКН) «Протон-М» с космическим аппаратом связи EchoStar 21 («ЭкоСтар-21»). Дата пуска будет объявлена дополнительно.
Выведение космического аппарата на расчетную орбиту должен обеспечить разгонный блок «Бриз-М».
EchoStar 21  - мощный геостационарный спутник связи, изготовленный компанией Space Systems/Loral по заказу ведущего глобального оператора спутниковой связи EchoStar Corporation  (США). Космический аппарат предназначен для оказания услуг мобильной спутниковой связи  на территории Европы и должен стать  шестым в  орбитальной группировке EchoStar, запущенным с помощью ракеты-носителя «Протон-М». 
Контракт на запуск КА EchoStar 21 с помощью  ракеты-носителя  «Протон-М» заключила «дочерняя» компания Центра Хруничева - российско-американское предприятие International Launch Services Inc. (ILS)."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"Москва. 23 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Состояние космодрома "Восточный" позволяет осуществить два запуска ракет в конце 2017 года, сообщил врио первого заместителя директора Спецстроя России Александр Мордовец.
       "Состояние космодрома два пуска позволяет провести", - сказал А.Мордовец журналистам в пятницу.
       По его словам, два запуска с "Восточного" запланированы на четвертый квартал 2017 года.
       Глава "Роскосмоса" Игорь Комаров ранее сообщил, что в 2017 году с "Восточного" планируется осуществить два пуска: в третьем и четвертом кварталах запустить три космических аппарата - два "Канопуса" и "Метеор".
       "Осуществление этих пусков и завершение строительства объектов - вот наша задача", - сказал И.Комаров в интервью газете "Коммерсант".
       При этом глава "Роскосмоса" выразил надежду начать с 2018-2019 годов проводить пуски не только по государственным контрактам, но и коммерческие. "В частности, речь идет о проекте OneWeb - часть запусков по этому контракту абсолютно точно будет осуществлена с "Восточного", - заявил И. Комаров."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=436559

----------


## OKA

"Благовещенск. 29 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Строители, инженеры и другие служащие, задействованные на объектах космодрома Восточный (Амурская область), будут работать без выходных и сразу после новогодней ночи выйдут на работу, сообщает пресс-служба Дальспецстроя.
       "Новый 2017 год встретят на космодроме Восточный около 1,5 тыс. сотрудников Дальспецстроя и Спецстройтехнологий, 1 января они выйдут на рабочие места. Для обеспечения беспрерывной работы предприятий подготовлен необходимый запас строительных материалов, топлива, горюче-смазочных веществ", - говорится в сообщении.
       На период новогодних праздников составлен график дежурств должностных лиц филиалов, которые будут координировать и контролировать выполнение работ.
       В настоящее время Дальспецстрой и Спецстройтехнологии ведут работы на объектах наукограда Циолковский, а также на объектах наземной космической инфраструктуры космодрома Восточный, не участвовавших в первом запуске ракеты-носителя.
       Кроме того, около 300 сотрудников производственных отделов и инженерно-технического персонала готовят исполнительскую документацию на объекты завершенного строительства.
       На период новогодних праздников составлен план мероприятий для предотвращения случаев нарушения правопорядка как на объектах строительства, так на территории вахтовых городков, утвержден план взаимодействия с правоохранителями."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=437295


" НПК СПП во второй половине декабря завершила пуско-наладочные работы по установке квантово-оптической системы (КОС) «Сажень-ТМ» на территории Хартебистхукской радиоастрономической обсерватории (HartRAO), Южно-Африканская Республика.

Это вторая по счету КОС зарубежного сегмента сети измерительных станций ГЛОНАСС, создаваемой НПК СПП в рамках ОКР «Сигал», предусмотренной Федеральной целевой программой «Поддержание, развитие и использование системы ГЛОНАСС на 2012-2020 годы». Всего зарубежная группировка наземных станций НПК СПП сейчас насчитывает 4 беззапросных измерительных станций (БИС) и 2 КОСа. В Бразилии установлены 1 КОС и 3 БИСа, в ЮАР работают 1 БИС и 1 КОС.

В период с 16 по 22 декабря 2016г. была проведена серия ночных и дневных сеансов лазерных измерений дальности по КА ГЛОНАСС и геодезическим спутникам LAGEOS и LARES; оценка точностных характеристик полученных результатов измерений, проведенная специалистами филиала «Прецизионного навигационно-баллистического обеспечения» АО «НПК «СПП», подтвердила соответствие полученных измерительных данных техническим характеристикам, заявленным в техпаспорте КОС «Сажень-ТМ».

«НПК «СПП» («Научно-производственная корпорация «Системы прецизионного приборостроения», входит в состав Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС») - акционерное общество со 100%-ным государственным участием, созданное в соответствии с Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 20 октября 2007 года № 1391 на базе ФГУП «НИИ ПП». Приоритетные направления деятельности корпорации: разработка, производство и испытания систем прецизионного приборостроения различных типов. В состав АО «НПК «СПП», помимо головного предприятия, также входят 2 акционерных общества и 5 филиалов."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 30 декабря. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос планирует провести 29 космических пусков в 2017 году, сообщается на странице телестудии Роскосмос в социальной сети "ВКонтакте".
"В 2017 году планируется 29 космических пусков и возможны внеплановые", - говорится в сообщении.
В 2016 году было совершено только 17 запусков.
Ранее глава госкорпорации Игорь Комаров сообщил, что пусковая программа Роскосмоса на 2017 год будет удвоена. "Пусковая программа на следующий год предусмотрена с серьезным увеличением, - сказал он, отметив, что это свидетельствует о тех больших задачах, которые стоят перед отраслью.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - Россия планирует на 2017 год 29 космических пусков

МОСКВА, 30 декабря. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос планирует к 2020 году сократить количество аварий ракет в два раза. Об этом сообщается на сайте госкорпорации.
"Основная цель реализации мероприятий по качеству и надежности - снижение уровня аварийности средств выведения к 2020 году в 1,5 - 2 раза и увеличение сроков активного существования космических аппаратов на 25-30%", - говорится в сообщении.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - Роскосмос планирует к 2020 году сократить количество аварий ракет в два раза

P.S. Очень вызывающе-интересные планы по аварийности!...

----------


## OKA

...

"МОСКВА, 4 января. /ТАСС/. Летчик-космонавт, Герой Советского Союза Игорь Волк скончался накануне на 80-м году жизни. Об этом сообщается на сайте администрации подмосковного города Жуковский.

"3 января ушел из жизни Игорь Петрович Волк <...> Игорь Петрович был представителем легендарного поколения летчиков-космонавтов - человеком большой силы воли и мужества, профессионалом высочайшего класса, который многое сделал для развития отечественной космической программы и крупных научно-исследовательских проектов. Выражаем искренние соболезнования семье, родным, друзьям, коллегам и близким Игоря Петровича, разделяем с ними горечь утраты", - говорится в сообщении.

Игорь Волк - советский и российский космонавт, Герой Советского Союза (1984 г.). В 1997 году был удостоен ордена "За заслуги перед Отечеством" IV степени за большой вклад в развитие отечественной авиации и космонавтики. Провел испытания самолетов Су-27 и Су-27УБ на "штопор"; ряд сложных испытательных работ на сверхзвуковых боевых самолетах МиГ-21, МиГ-23, МиГ-25, МиГ-29 и многих других. В 1984 году Волк совершил космический полет в качестве космонавта-исследователя на корабле "Союз Т-12" и орбитальной станции "Салют-7" продолжительностью 11 суток и 19 часов. 10 ноября 1985 года поднял в небо и провел испытания атмосферного аналога космического корабля "Буран" - БТС-002."


Космонавт Игорь Волк

© Альберт Пушкарев/Фотохроника ТАСС, архив

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Космонавт Игорь Волк скончался на 80-м году жизни

Печальная весть... Великая эпоха уходит вместе с такими людьми...

----------


## FLOGGER

Я потрясен... Вечная память...

----------


## OKA

Известное интервью :

Небожитель


"...Игорь Петрович Волк родился 12 апреля 1937 года в городе Змиёв Харьковской области

В 1954 г. окончил среднюю школу № 5 в городе Курске. Занимался в Курском аэроклубе, первый полёт совершил в апреле 1954 г.

С 1954 г. — на действительной службе. В 1956 досрочно (за два года) окончил Кировоградское военное авиационное училище лётчиков (КВАУЛ). С 1956 г. служил лётчиком Бакинского округа ПВО, Азербайджанская ССР, летал на самолётах Ил-28, Ту-16. Вышел в запас в 1963 г. в звании старший лейтенант, с 1987 г. — полковник запаса.

Общий налёт более 7000 часов, из них в испытательных полётах более 3500 часов. С 1965 г. лётчик-испытатель 4-го класса, с 22 июля 1966 г. лётчик-испытатель 3-го класса, с 1969 г. лётчик-испытатель 2-го класса, с 16 ноября 1971 г. лётчик-испытатель 1-го класса. С 1984 г. Космонавт 3-го класса.

В 1963—1965 гг. прошёл обучение в Школе лётчиков-испытателей Лётно-исследовательского института имени Громова (ЛИИ), с 1965 г. на лётно-испытательной работе в Лётно-испытательном центре (ЛИЦ) ЛИИ. В 1995—1997 гг. работал начальником этого центра, заместителем начальника ЛИИ. Уволился из ЛИИ 26 февраля 2002 г.

За годы работы летал на всех типах отечественных истребителей, бомбардировщиков и транспортных самолётов. Особое умение проявил в сложных испытаниях различных самолётов на штопор. Первым в мире провёл испытания поведения самолётов на больших закритических углах атаки (до 90°), выполнив фигуру высшего пилотажа «кобра».

Без отрыва от основной работы в 1969 году окончил Московский авиационный институт имени Серго Орджоникидзе.

Программа «Буран» и полёт в космос

12 июля 1977 года зачислен в группу специальной подготовки по программе «Буран», 3 августа 1978 года получил положительное заключение Главной медицинской комиссии (ГМК). В конце 1978 года назначен командиром создающегося отряда лётчиков-испытателей № 1 комплекса «А» ЛИЦ ЛИИ.

Приказом Министра авиационной промышленности СССР от 23 июня 1981 года № 263 (приказ начальника ЛИИ от 10 августа 1981 года № 26) в ЛИИ им. М. М. Громова был создан отраслевой Отряд космонавтов-испытателей Минавиапрома СССР в составе лётчиков-испытателей: Волк И. П. — командир, Левченко А. С., Станкявичус Р. А. и Щукин А. В. (первый набор).

С апреля 1979 по декабрь 1980 года прошёл общекосмическую подготовку в ЦПК им. Ю. А. Гагарина, 12 февраля 1982 года ему присвоена квалификация космонавт-испытатель.

С сентября 1982 по май 1983 года проходил подготовку к космическому полёту в составе основного экипажа совместно с Леонидом Кизимом и Владимиром Соловьёвым, но в связи с изменением программы полётов станции «Салют-7» был выведен из экипажа.

С 26 декабря 1983 года проходил подготовку к полёту на КК «Союз-Т». Совершил космический полёт (с 17 по 29 июля1984 года) в качестве космонавта-исследователя корабля «Союз Т-12» (экипаж: Джанибеков, Савицкая). Работал на орбитальном комплексе «Салют-7» — «Союз Т-11» (экипаж: Кизим, Соловьёв, Атьков) — «Союз Т-12». Экспедиция посещения вернулась на Землю на КК «Союз Т-11». Продолжительность полёта — 11 суток 19 часов 14 минут 36 секунд. Персональный позывной — «Памир-3». В рамках испытаний сразу после приземления пилотировал вертолёт и самолёты Ту-154 и МиГ-25 по маршруту Байконур — Ахтубинск — Байконур с целью оценки возможностей пилота после нахождения в условиях невесомости. Как считает сам Игорь Петрович, главной целью его полёта было доказательство возможности космонавта пилотировать «Буран» после работы на орбите, и ему это удалось в полной мере.

И. П. Волк в ходе испытаний проекта «Буран» выполнил пять рулёжек и тринадцать полётов на специальном экземпляре корабля. Он должен был стать командиром экипажа первого космического полёта МТКК «Буран» (совместно с Римантасом Станкявичюсом), однако из-за сложных политических интриг в высших кругах космической и авиационной отраслей первый и единственный полёт был совершён в автоматическом режиме. Огромная заслуга в успешном завершении этого уникального полёта принадлежит И. П. Волку и его товарищам по отряду ЛИИ им. М.М.Громова.

Проходил подготовку в качестве командира экипажа совместно с Александром Иванченковым. До 1995 года оставался в составе отряда космонавтов. "

Умер летчик-космонавт СССР Игорь Волк


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr2qXOB12yk

----------


## OKA

"Члены экипажа МКС совершили первый в году выход в открытый космос.
Члены экипажа Международной космической станции (МКС) - американские астронавты Роберт Шэйн Кимбро и Пегги Уитсон - совершили первый в 2017 году выход в открытый космос.
Астронавты сняли никель-водородные аккумуляторные батареи и подключили три новых литиево-ионных аккумулятора, установленных ранее с помощью дистанционного манипулятора.




Видео: ТАСС/Ruptly "


"SpaceX планируют возобновить пуски, завершив расследование аварии, произошедшей четыре месяца назад. На 9 января запланирован пуск Falcon 9 с 10 спутниками Iridium NEXT на борту. Он будет проведён с базы ВВС США Ванденберг. 

Русскоязычную трансляцию этого события можно будет посмотреть на YouTube–канале Alpha Centauri  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGFJhB5AcYY  .

Комиссия заключила, что скорее всего причиной аварии стало накапливание кислорода в пустотах между внутренним слоем и углеродным покрытием баллона высокого давления, что привело к возгоранию и последующему отказу баллона.
В каждой ступени Falcon 9 есть композитные баллоны высокого давления (composite overwrapped pressure vessels — далее COPV), в которых хранится гелий, используемый для поддержания давления внутри топливного бака. Каждый COPV имеет внутреннюю алюминиевую оболочку с углеродным покрытием. В обнаруженных после аварии баллонах слой оказался деформированным. Комиссия пришла к выводу, что сверхохлаждённый жидкий кислород мог накапливаться в местах, где под углеродным покрытиям деформировался слой. Под давлением кислород может оказаться замкнут в образовавшихся пустотах; в свою очередь рвущиеся волокна или трение покрытия могут привести к возгоранию кислорода, из–за чего произойдёт отказ баллона. Также расследование определило, что температура заправки гелия была достаточно низкой, чтобы образовался твердый кислород, а это только увеличивает вероятность скапливания кислорода и возгорания из–за трения.
Комиссия по расследованию определила несколько возможных причин отказа COPV, все из которых включают скапливание сверхохлаждённого жидкого кислорода или твёрдого кислорода в пустотах под покрытием. Принятые меры учитывают все возможные причины аварии и нацелены на предотвращение условий, которые могли привести к этим причинам. В ближайшей перспективе это включает изменение конфигурации COPV, которое позволит заправлять гелий при более высоких температурах, а также возвращение к процедуре заправки гелия, которая показала себя надёжной в ходе предыдущих 700 успешных заправок COPV. В долгосрочной перспективе SpaceX внесёт коррективы в конструкцию COPV, чтобы предотвратить деформирование вообще, что даст возможность ускорить процедуру заправки."

https://cosmos.dirty.ru/falcon-9-voz...stroi-1278926/

----------


## OKA

"ТОКИО, 9 января. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Головнин/. Японцы приступают к разработке миниатюрного и относительно недорогого аппарата для исследования Марса, который предполагается отправить на поверхность этой планеты в 2020-х годах. Он будет весить всего 140 кг - примерно в десять раз меньше ранее использовавшихся устройств такого типа, сообщает газета Yomiuri. По расчетам, обойдется создание такого аппарата в 1-2 млрд иен (примерно 8,5 - $17 млн), что также в десятки раз меньше обычных расходов.

Созданием аппарата займутся специалисты Национального института коммуникационных технологий, Токийского университета и Университета Осака. Их детище призвано исследовать состав атмосферы и характер поверхности Марса путем анализа т.н. терагерцевого излучения, исходящего от различных материальных объектов. Японские специалисты, утверждает газета, занимают лидирующие позиции в исследованиях такого рода.

В настоящее время США, Евросоюз, Россия, Объединенные арабские эмираты намереваются в 2020-х годах отправить к Марсу тяжелые исследовательские аппараты. К одному из этих зондов предполагается подсадить японскую малышку. После выхода на орбиту Марса она отделится и уже самостоятельно опустится на поверхность планеты.

Япония в 1998 году уже отправляла к Марсу зонд "Нодзоми", однако эта миссия потерпела неудачу из-за поломки двигательной системы аппарата."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Япония отправит на поверхность Марса миниатюрный спускаемый аппарат


"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 9 января. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Пильщиков/. Американская компания SpaceX отложила первый после произошедшей в сентябре аварии старт тяжелой ракеты- носителя Falcon 9, он состоится не раньше 14 января. Об этом говорится в сообщении, опубликованном компанией в социальной сети Twitter.

"Дата запуска отложена из-за сильного ветра и дождей на космодроме Ванденберг", - отмечается в нем. Как уточнила SpaceX, следующая попытка осуществить старт состоится 14 января. Ранее ожидалось, что его проведут сегодня с базы американских ВВС Ванденберг в штате Калифорния.

SpaceX намерена с помощью Falcon 9 вывести на орбиту десять новейших телекоммуникационных спутников Iridium NEXT производства компании Iridium Communications. Последняя в течение ближайших лет планирует доставить в космос несколько десятков таких аппаратов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3926639

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 10 января. /ТАСС/. Минобороны России создаст космическую систему "Лиана" с аппаратами "Лотос-С" и "Пион-НКС", сообщил глава военного ведомства генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

"Сегодня обсудим ход выполнения поручений по созданию космической системы "Лиана" с аппаратами "Лотос-С" и "Пион-НКС", - сказал Шойгу на совещании.

Министр подчеркнул, создание и поддержание орбитальной группировки космических аппаратов военного назначения является важной государственной задачей.

"Успешность ее выполнения напрямую зависит от качества работы предприятий - разработчиков и изготовителей ракетно-космической техники", - добавил Шойгу."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны РФ создает космическую систему "Лиана"


Опубликованный текст целиком здесь :

Министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу провел очередное селекторное совещание : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




"Развитие космических событий 2016 и самое ожидаемое в 2017"



Познавательный пост :

http://lozga.livejournal.com/135090.html?media

----------


## OKA

> "МОСКВА, 10 января. /ТАСС/. Минобороны России создаст космическую систему "Лиана" с аппаратами "Лотос-С" и "Пион-НКС", сообщил глава военного ведомства генерал армии Сергей Шойгу...



"..- Сегодня мы обсудим ход выполнения поручений по созданию космической системы "Лиана" с аппаратами "Лотос-С" и "Пион-НКС", - сказал министр обороны на совещании с руководящим составом Минобороны.

Это было первое публичное упоминание военными глубоко засекреченной системы космической разведки и целеуказания нового поколения, разработка которой ведется с 90-х годов. В 2013 году Минобороны совместно с Роскосмосом завершило опытное тестирование "Лианы" и приступил к отладке работы ее компонентов. Характеристики орбитальных "глаз" и системы управления ими, понятное дело, закрыты, однако известно, что "Лиана" стала развитием системы морской космической разведки "Легенда". Та была предназначена за наблюдением за авианосцами и адаптирована под запуск ракетами "Зенит" украинской сборки.

По независящим от создателей "Легенды" обстоятельствам им пришлось сначала переделать космические аппараты под российскую ракету-носитель "Союз", затем унифицировать спутники радиотехнической разведки "Лотос" с спутниками детальной фоторазведки "Кобальт-Ресурс"… Создание системы затянулось, зато в результате российские военные получили аппараты нового поколения, способные перехватывать обмен данными по всем - в том числе закрытым - каналам. 

Сейчас "Лиана" работает в опытно-дежурном режиме: собранные данные стекаются на командный пункт и там обрабатываются. По некоторым данным, "Лотосы", "Пионы" и "Кобальты" активно применялись для разведки целей в Сирии и наведения на них крылатых ракет.

- Создание и поддержание орбитальной группировки военных космических аппаратов является важной государственной задачей. Успех ее выполнения напрямую зависит от качества работы предприятий, разработчиков и изготовителей ракетно-космической техники, - подчеркнул министр.

Справка "РГ"

По данным из открытых источников, космическая группировка Минобороны РФ насчитывает как минимум 140 аппаратов различного назначения."

https://rg.ru/2017/01/11/u-rossijski...avodchiki.html

----------


## OKA

"Сергей КОРОЛЁВ родился 12 января 1907 года в Житомире (в то время территория Российской империи) в семье преподавателя русской словесности.

Ещё в школьные годы Сергей КОРОЛЁВ отличался исключительными способностями и неукротимой тягой к новой тогда авиационной технике. В 1921 году познакомился с лётчиками Одесского гидроотряда и активно участвовал в авиационной общественной жизни: с 16 лет как лектор по ликвидации авиабезграмотности, а с 17 - как автор проекта безмоторного самолёта К-5, официально защищённого перед компетентной комиссией и рекомендованного к постройке.

1 июня 1924 года КОРОЛЁВ подал просьбу о зачислении в Академию воздушного флота, но решение вопроса затянулось, и он поступил в Киевский политехнический институт на авиационное отделение, затем перевелся в Московское высшее техническое училище им. Н.Э. Баумана. В это время С.П. КОРОЛЁВ проектировал и строил летательные аппараты: планеры «Коктебель», «Красная Звезда» и легкий самолет СК-4, предназначенный для достижения рекордной дальности полета. Эти работы показали явные способности КОРОЛЁВА как авиационного конструктора. Научным руководителем его дипломного проекта по конструкции легкомоторного самолета СК-4 был А.Н. ТУПОЛЕВ. С 1927 г. работал на предприятиях авиационной промышленности, участвовал во Всесоюзных планерных состязаниях. С июня 1930 г. - старший инженер Центрального аэрогидродинамического института (ЦАГИ).

В 1931 году совместно с Ф.А. ЦАНДЕРОМ организовал одну из первых в стране ракетных организаций - Группу изучения реактивного движения (ГИРД) при Центральном совете Осоавиахима, которую КОРОЛЁВ затем возглавил, став также председателем ее Технического совета. Уже с апреля 1932 года ГИРД стала по существу государственной научно-конструкторской лабораторией по разработке ракетных летательных аппаратов, в которой были созданы и испытаны первые отечественные жидкостные баллистические ракеты «ГИРД-09» (конструкции М.К. ТИХОНРАВОВА) и «ГИРД-Х» (конструкции Ф.А. ЦАНДЕРА).  Считается, что именно с первого пуска ракеты «ГИРД-09» 17 августа 1933 года началось развитие новой отрасли промышленности в нашей стране.

Затем была работа в Реактивном научно-исследовательском институте, где ему как руководителю отдела ракетных летательных аппаратов удалось довести до стадии испытаний крылатые ракеты: зенитную с пороховым ракетным двигателем и дальнобойную с жидкостным ракетным двигателем.

В 1938 году КОРОЛЁВ С.П. был необоснованно репрессирован и осужден на 10 лет. Во время заключения он не оставлял конструкторскую деятельность – сначала работал под руководством А.Н.ТУПОЛЕВА в Московском Конструкторском Бюро при НКВД, где репрессированные авиационные специалисты создали фронтовой бомбардировщик Ту-2, а затем – в ОКБ НКВД СССР при Казанском заводе № 16, где под руководством В.П.ГЛУШКО велись работы над ракетными двигателями новых типов с целью применения их в авиации. Также КОРОЛЁВ занимается воплощением в жизнь идеи практического использования ракетных двигателей в авиации и своей давней идеей создания ракетоплана, оснащенного реактивным двигателем.

27 июля 1944 года на заседании Президиума Верховного Совета СССР принято постановление о его досрочном освобождении. А уже в сентябре 1945 года Сергей Павлович отбыл в Германию в качестве специалиста Технической комиссии по изучению трофейной ракетной техники. В Германии Сергей Павлович не только изучает немецкую ракету «Фау-2», но и проектирует более совершенную баллистическую ракету с дальностью полета до 600 км.

9 августа 1946 года КОРОЛЁВ был назначен Главным конструктором так называемого «изделия №1» - баллистической ракеты дальнего действия в НИИ-88 и начальником отдела №3 по разработке таких ракет. Занимаясь боевыми баллистическими ракетами, С.П.КОРОЛЁВ стремился к главной цели - покорению космического пространства и космическим полетам человека. В 1949 году Сергей Павлович совместно с учеными Академии Наук СССР начал исследования с использованием модификаций ракеты Р-1А путем регулярных вертикальных запусков на высоты до 100 км, а затем с помощью более мощных ракет Р-2 и Р-5 на высоты 200 и 500 км соответственно. Целью этих полетов были изучение параметров ближнего космического пространства, солнечных и галактических излучений, магнитного поля Земли, поведения высокоразвитых животных в космических условиях (невесомости, перегрузок, больших вибраций и акустических нагрузок), а также отработка средств жизнеобеспечения и возвращение животных на Землю из космоса - было произведено около семи десятков таких пусков. Это заложило серьезные основы для штурма космоса человеком.

В 1954 году Сергей КОРОЛЁВ обратился в ЦК КПСС с предложением о создании и выведении в космос при помощи ракеты Р-7 первого искусственного спутника Земли (ИСЗ). Инициатива была поддержана. В августе 1956 года ОКБ-1 выходит из состава НИИ-88 и становится самостоятельной организацией, главным конструктором и директором которой назначается С.П.КОРОЛЁВ.

4 октября 1957 года С.П.КОРОЛЁВ запускает на околоземную орбиту первый в истории человечества Искусственный спутник Земли. Его полет имеет ошеломляющий успех и создает нашей стране высокий международный авторитет.

Затем, КОРОЛЁВ руководит разработкой и выводом в космос геофизического спутника и парных спутников «Электрон» для исследования радиационных поясов Земли, подготовкой и запуском первых автоматических межпланетных станций «Луна-1», «Луна-2», «Луна-3». Последняя передала фотоснимки обратной невидимой стороны Луны. В дальнейшем С.П.КОРОЛЁВ начинает разработку более совершенного лунного аппарата для его мягкой посадки на поверхность Луны, фотографирования и передачи на Землю лунной панорамы.

12 апреля 1961 года КОРОЛЁВ снова одерживает победу, имеющую мировое значение. Создав первый пилотируемый космический корабль «Восток», его команда реализует первый орбитальный полет человека - Юрия Алексеевича ГАГАРИНА в космическом пространстве. Корабль с человеком на борту совершил один виток вокруг планеты и успешно возвратился на Землю. Далее следует череда запусков пилотируемых кораблей. А 18 марта 1965 года во время полета на корабле «Восход-2» с экипажем из двух человек космонавт Алексей ЛЕОНОВ совершает первый в мире выход в открытый космос в скафандре через шлюзовую камеру.

Развивая программу пилотируемых околоземных полетов, Сергей Павлович начал реализовывать свои идеи о разработке пилотируемой орбитальной станции. Ее прообразом явился принципиально новый, более совершенный, чем предыдущие, космический корабль «Союз», проект которого он утвердил. Параллельно с развитием пилотируемой космонавтики велись работы над спутниками научного, народнохозяйственного и оборонного назначения.

Преждевременная смерть Сергея Павловича прервала его творческий полет. Сергей Павлович КОРОЛЁВ скончался на шестидесятом году жизни 14 января 1966 года. Урна с его прахом установлена на Красной площади в Кремлевской стене.

Сегодня утром, 12 января 2017 года в Москве на Красной площади прошла торжественная церемония возложения цветов к местам захоронения праха С.П. Королёва и Ю.А. Гагарина, в которой приняли участие руководство Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и крупнейших предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли, дочь Сергея Павловича – Наталья Сергеевна КОРОЛЁВА, советские и российские космонавты."


"12 января 2017 года исполняется 110 лет со дня рождения Сергея Павловича КОРОЛЁВА, ученого и выдающегося конструктора, основоположника практической космонавтики и организатора работ по созданию ракетно-космической техники в СССР. С.П.КОРОЛЁВ по праву считается первопроходцем основных направлений развития отечественных ракетного вооружения и ракетно-космической техники, обеспечившей стратегический паритет и сделавшей нашу страну ведущей ракетно-космической державой. За выдающийся вклад в оборону Родины и в развитие практической космонавтики академик КОРОЛЁВ дважды удостоен звания Героя Социалистического Труда (в 1956 и 1961 годах), ему присуждена Ленинская премия (в 1957 году) и золотая медаль имени К.Э. ЦИОЛКОВСКОГО."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

  

https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D0%94%D...D0%B0?src=hash

----------


## OKA

"SpaceX успешно запустила Falcon 9 и посадила первую ступень на баржу

https://vk.com/videos-91933860

Аэрокосмическая компания SpaceX провела успешный запуск ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 миссии Iridium-1 и посадила первую ступень на беспилотную баржу. За пуском Falcon 9 можно было наблюдать в прямой трансляции.

В 22:14 представители SpaceX сообщили об успешном выводе на орбиту всех десяти спутников Iridium NEXT.




Вывод на орбиту спутников Iridium NEXT изначально был запланирован на декабрь прошлого года, однако затем дату старта дважды переносили. Для SpaceX этот запуск ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 стал первым после аварии 1 сентября 2016 года — тогда из-за серьезной утечки гелия в криогенной системе кислородного бака второй ступени ракеты произошел взрыв.

Очередной запуск Falcon 9 прошел по плану: в 20:54 по московскому времени ракета стартовала со стартовой площадки SLC-4E на базе Ванденберг ВВС США. Приблизительно через десять минут после старта первая ступень Falcon 9 успешно села на беспилотную баржу Just Read The Instructions — таким образом, в распоряжении SpaceX теперь семь успешно посаженных первых ступеней.


Первая ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 проектировалась как многоразовая — с помощью такого подхода SpaceX рассчитывает снизить стоимость доставки грузов на орбиту. Конкретные цифры экономии до сих пор неизвестны, однако, по словам SpaceX, при помощи повторно использованной Falcon 9 вывод спутников на орбиту может стать на 30 процентов дешевле по сравнению с использованием других современных ракет-носителей. Ранее Илон Маск, говорил, что первые ступени Falcon 9 могут быть использованы до двадцати раз. Уже были проведены огневые испытания полной длительности на Земле, однако до сих пор компания не запускала повторно уже летавшую в космос первую ступень Falcon 9.

На данный момент известно, что в первом повторном запуске уже летавшей в космос Falcon будет использована первая ступень полета CRS-8, успешно севшая на беспилотную плавучую баржу в апреле 2016 года после доставки на орбиту космического грузовика Dragon. Во время повторного полета ракета-носитель доставит на орбиту геостационарный спутник связи SES-10. Изначально этот запуск был запланирован на четвертый квартал 2016 года, однако после сентябрьской аварии расписание полетов Falcon 9 сдвинулось и на данный момент дата первого повторного полета первой ступени Falcon 9 неизвестна.

Николай Воронцов"


https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/01/14/falcon-launch

----------


## OKA

" Госкорпорация РОСКОСМОС определила ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» генеральным подрядчиком по строительству ряда объектов космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.

ЦЭНКИ будет достраивать стартовый и технический комплексы, а также водозаборные сооружения для обеспечения пусков с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ в 2017 г.

ЦЭНКИ уже заключил 8 договоров с субподрядными организациями. Критериями отбора компаний стали опыт и удовлетворительное финансовое состояние субподрядчиков.

Андрей ОХЛОПКОВ, заместитель генерального директора по технологическому развитию наземной космической инфраструктуры ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ»: «Допуск сотрудников прежнего генподрядчика прекращен на объекты в связи с расторжением контракта. Сотрудники будут допускаться на объекты только для устранения замечаний, а также для окончания начатых работ, не попавших в перечень контрактов, подписанных с  ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ»."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"Состоявшийся запуск самой маленькой в мире ракеты-носителя из космического центра Утиномура прошёл неудачно.

Как отмечает 47news, ракета-носитель вскоре после запуска упала в море.

По некоторым данным, во второй ступени не воспламенилось топливо."




https://russian.rt.com/science/news/...raketa-nositel

----------


## OKA

" Вместо транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) с заводским номером 734, который должен был доставить экипаж экспедиций МКС-51/52 Фёдора ЮРЧИХИНА и Джека ФИШЕРА, члены этой миссии на МКС полетят в корабле с заводским номером 735.

Замена не связана с техническими причинами."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"15 января. /ТАСС/. Создаваемый в МГУ факультет космических исследований будет заниматься подготовкой специалистов с упором на фундаментальные знания, сообщил ректор университета академик Виктор Садовничий.

"Факультет космических исследований - это фундаментальная наука. Это космос, "черные дыры", поведение человека в невесомости. Преподавать будут биологи, математики, астрономы, информатики", - рассказал он на Дне открытых дверей МГУ.

Садовничий ответил отрицательно на вопрос ТАСС о том, будет ли МГУ перекупать преподавателей у Московского авиационного института. "Я желаю МАИ успехов", - добавил ректор.

Таким образом, факультет космических исследований МГУ становится 43-м факультетом МГУ.
Спутники МГУ

Ранее в своем выступлении на Дне открытых дверей Садовничий рассказал о выполняемой вузом практической программе в области освоения космоса. "МГУ - единственный университет мира, который может производить и запускать спутники", - подчеркнул академик.

По его словам, ученые МГУ разработали 400 космических аппаратов. "Таким образом, мы - пионеры в освоении космоса", - заявил ректор.

В космосе уже побывали шесть спутников МГУ. Последний из них - "Михайло Ломоносов" весом 500 кг - был запущен в 2016 году и работает на орбите до сих пор. На спутнике установлено несколько десятков приборов, которые исследуют космос и атмосферу Земли. Получаемые с помощью него данные обрабатывают в том числе и студенты, аспиранты и магистры этого вуза.

За основу спутника взята платформа космического аппарата "Канопус-В", разработанная во Всесоюзном научно- исследовательском институте электромеханики имени Иосифьяна (ВНИИЭМ), сообщает пресс-служба МГУ.

В 2016 году также было подписано Соглашение о совместной научно-исследовательской, образовательной и опытно-конструкторской деятельности между МГУ и Роскосмосом. Комментируя это событие, Садовничий отмечал, что оно "должно способствовать укреплению кадрового, интеллектуального и производственно-технологического потенциала в космической отрасли и высшей школе", сообщала пресс-служба Международной ассоциации участников космической деятельности."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/obschestvo/3942064

Насчёт того, что : 
"МГУ - единственный университет мира, который может производить и запускать спутники"-  терзают смутные сомненья  :Biggrin: 

Ну дык всяк кулик... и т.д.))

----------


## OKA

"Единственный запланированный на 2017 год выход российских космонавтов в открытый космос могут перенести из-за потери скафандра нового поколения "Орлан-МКС" в результате аварии грузового корабля "Прогресс МС-04".

Об этом сообщил ТАСС исполнительный директор Роскосмоса по пилотируемым космическим программам Сергей Крикалев.

"Пока (один намеченный на этот год выход в открытый космос) остается, но он планировался в том числе для испытания новых скафандров, а один из скафандров не доставлен. Из-за того, что часть оборудования мы потеряли, сейчас пересмотрят программу выходов", - сказал он.

По словам Крикалева, нет экстренной необходимости в том, чтобы провести выход в открытый космос в этом году.

Крикалев полагает, что к моменту доставки двух оставшихся скафандров программа выхода в открытый космос станет понятна. Первый из них планируется отправить на корабле "Прогресс МС-05", который стартует в конце февраля, второй - на одном из следующих грузовиков. Собеседник агентства уточнил, что на станции находятся скафандры "Орлан-МК" предыдущего поколения, в которых космонавты могут выйти в открытый космос, если возникнет такая необходимость.

Выход в открытый космос по российской программе ранее планировался на середину года. Среди запланированных задач - очистка одного из иллюминаторов российского сегмента МКС, демонтаж оборудования с образцами, выставленными для изучения воздействия на них условий космического пространства, ремонт узконаправленной антенны на служебном модуле "Звезда", запуск в открытый космос первого российского наноспутника, созданного с использованием 3D-печати. Этот аппарат был отправлен на МКС еще 31 марта 2016 года.

Грузовой корабль "Прогресс МС-04", запущенный 1 декабря с космодрома Байконур с помощью ракеты-носителя "Союз-У", был потерян на 382-й секунде полета на высоте 190 км над Тувой, большинство его обломков сгорели в плотных слоях атмосферы. Корабль вез на станцию 2,5 тонны грузов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Выход космонавтов в космос могут перенести из-за потери скафандра

----------


## Avia M

Вопрос об очистке космического пространства от космического мусора вряд ли будет решен в ближайшие столетия", - приводит его слова телестудия Роскосмоса.
Ранее головной научный институт Роскосмоса ЦНИИмаш сообщил, что развитие космической отрасли на Земле может остановиться через одно-два столетия, если не будет решена проблема космического мусора.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - Ученый: очистить орбиту Земли от космического мусора в ближайшие столетия не удастся

----------


## OKA

> Вопрос об очистке космического пространства от космического мусора вряд ли будет решен в ближайшие столетия", - приводит его слова телестудия Роскосмоса.
> Ранее головной научный институт Роскосмоса ЦНИИмаш сообщил, что развитие космической отрасли на Земле может остановиться через одно-два столетия, если не будет решена проблема космического мусора.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Космос - Ученый: очистить орбиту Земли от космического мусора в ближайшие столетия не удастся




Давно рассматривается проблема. На эту тему есть известный сериал "ΠΛΑΝΗΤΕΣ" .

Многое вопросы на тему, и не только,  интересно рассмотрены))

"2070 год Освоение космоса в самом разгаре, но кроме выгод оно приносит и проблемы… Сможет ли человечество освоить Солнечную систему целиком или так и останется в пределах Луны и ближайших планет? Да и нужны ли сейчас человечеству проблемы освоения космоса, не лучше ли навести порядок на Земле? Качественное и весёлое анимэ, поднимающее довольно серьёзные вопросы жизни, и дающее по крайней мере один из ответов на эти вопросы… 
Прекрасно смотрится и детьми и взрослыми."

https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/427103/




Когда-то выходила русскоязычная версия сериала.

Пресловутая "Гравицаца"- бледная тень его  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" В Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю. А. Гагарина проходит серия тренировок по отработке целевых и типовых операций, выполнение которых запланировано в ходе внекорабельной деятельности российских космонавтов.

Во вторник космонавты Федор ЮРЧИХИН и Сергей РЯЗАНСКИЙ на тренажере «Выход-2» отработали все необходимые задачи по запуску искусственных спутников, в том числе движения рукой при их запуске, а также предварительные операции – фиксацию и страховку спутников.

Кpоме того, Ф. ЮРЧИХИН и С. РЯЗАНСКИЙ работали с инструментами, режущими металл, прокладывали кабель на внешней поверхности МКС, монтировали и демонтировали оборудование, осуществляли ряд операций по взаимодействию друг с другом: была сымитирована нештатная ситуация неработоспособности одного из операторов и его спасения другим оператором.

«В ходе тренировки по совместной отработке типовых и целевых операций внекорабельной деятельности все поставленные задачи были выполнены в полном объеме, – сказал руководитель тренировки Валерий НЕСМЕЯНОВ. – Космонавты подошли к процессу творчески и с энтузиазмом»."



Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |






> Давно рассматривается проблема. На эту тему есть известный сериал "ΠΛΑΝΗΤΕΣ" ...


Рецензии там же :

https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/427103/

Смотреть в день не более 2-3 серий)) 
В случае информационного голода, при наличии времени, или вынужденного безделья (болезни, вахты, бессонницы и пр.)) - не более 4-5 часов в сутки)))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

"Морская многоходовочка Роскосмоса ...

...В 1995 году, на волне окончания Холодной войны, мирадружбыжвачки, российские, американские, украинские ракетостроители и норвежские корабелы решили реализовать проект мечты: морской космодром. В теории, как часто бывало в космонавтике, всё выглядело прекрасно, элегантно и прибыльно.

С точки зрения ракеты, самый выгодный, энергетически, пуск - с экватора. Там вращение Земли добавляет примерно 1/16 космической скорости. То есть можно взять ракету полегче, а запускать спутники потяжелее. Есть и политическая выгода: не надо предупреждать соседей о падающих на их голову отработанных ступенях, и выслушивать их жалобы на льющийся с неба керосин. Можно взять старую нефтяную платформу, переделать под плавучий космодром, а еще на одном корабле подвозить ракеты. Для пусков идеально подходили модернизированные "Зениты": двигатели первой ступени и разгонные блоки российские, а в остальном ракета украинская - наследство монументального советского проекта "Энергия-Буран". "Зениты" считаются ракетами среднего класса, но с экватора и модернизированные могут тягаться с тяжелыми ракетами, а это главный кусок рынка - коммерческие телекоммуникационные спутники на геостационарной орбите.

Идеалистичную картину портила только экономика. Проект выходил в плюс только при десяти пусках в год по два-три за один рейс в море. А в среднем на ГСО в мире запускают по 15 аппаратов в год, т.е. морские стартаперы надеялись на захват двух третей рынка или полагали его расширение. Но в 90-е на такое можно было надеяться, тогда была первая волна увлечения спутниковым интернетом и телефонией и ожидались новые группировки по несколько десятков штук.

Доли распределили так:
40% Boeing (США)
25% РКК "Энергия" (Россия)
10% ПО "Южмаш" (Украина)
5% КБ "Южное" (Украина)
20% Aker Kvaerner (Норвегия)
Базировался Sea Launch в порту пригорода Лос-Анджелеса. Общая стоимость проекта $3,5 млрд.

В общем, технологически проект - прекрасен. Амбиции - присутствуют. Партнеры - опытные и профессиональные каждый в своей отрасли. Рыночные прогнозы - благоприятные. Наверно тогда Sea Launch воспринимался как сейчас SpaceX, только руководству харизмы не хватало.

С 1999 года начались трудовые будни. В год удавались 2-4 пуска, каждая десятая ракета падала. Самые успешные были 2006 и 2008-й - по шесть спутников вывели. А в 2009-м пришло банкротство, ибо красота-красотой, но если работать в треть планируемой мощности, то долго не протянешь..."

Повествование с фото полностью здесь :

Морская многоходовочка Роскосмоса - Открытый космос Зеленого кота

----------


## OKA

"РИО-ДЕ-ЖАНЕЙРО, 24 января. /Корр. ТАСС Дарья Юрьева/. Бразильские власти готовят для США предложение по использованию космодрома Алкантара, расположенного в штате Мараньян на северо-востоке страны. Об этом сообщила в понедельник газета Globo.

По ее данным, соответствующая инициатива возникла после того, как многолетние переговоры Бразилии с Украиной так и не привели к практическим шагам, касающимся пусков ракет-носителей "Циклон-4". Как утверждает Globo, ущерб южноамериканской страны от сорванного проекта составил по меньшей мере полмиллиарда реалов ($157 млн), которые были вложены федеральным правительством в реализацию соглашения.

Суть проекта договора, которое разрабатывают бразильские власти, заключается в том, чтобы предоставить США доступ к космическому центру Алкантара, главным преимуществом которого является близость к экватору, в обмен на возможность использовать современное оборудование, разработанное потенциальными партнерами. При этом власти южноамериканской страны готовы взять на себя обязательство о непередаче соответствующих технологий местному частному сектору. В случае интереса со стороны Вашингтона подобное соглашение, включающее в себя раздел о защите данных, должно быть ратифицировано законодателями обоих государств.

Именно это препятствие специалисты считают наиболее сложным, однако бразильские власти намерены проявить настойчивость. "Мы выступим с инициативой и предложим возвращение к некоторым соглашениям и контрактам, которые не были конкретизированы. Одно из них касается использования базы Алкантара. Эта инициатива в прошлом вызвала серьезную полемику, но сейчас мы попробуем найти для нее партнеров", - цитирует Globo министра иностранных дел Бразилии Жозе Серру.

Договор об использовании Алкантары

В 2003 году Бразилия и Украина заключили договор о долгосрочном сотрудничестве, касающемся использования ракеты-носителя "Циклон-4" на пусковом центре Алкантара. Для этой цели была создана совместная компания "Алкантара- Циклон-Спейс". Согласно проекту "Циклон-4", украинская сторона должна была осуществить разработку и изготовление наземного технологического оборудования, которое необходимо для выполнения полного комплекса работ с ракетой-носителем в Алкантаре, а бразильская сторона - строительство капитальных сооружений и коммуникаций на всех объектах наземного комплекса. Сроки реализации проекта периодически переносились по техническим и финансовым причинам.

Окончательно договор был расторгнут по инициативе бразильской стороны после того, как несколько общин коренных жителей региона воспротивились расширению территории пускового центра, которое требовалось для полноценной реализации проекта. Теперь власти южноамериканской страны опасаются иска со стороны Киева о возмещении ущерба из-за одностороннего разрыва соглашения.

Космодром Алкантара печально известен тем, что в 2003 году там произошла трагедия: в результате взрыва на стартовой площадке ракеты-носителя VLS-1 погиб 21 человек. После случившегося специалисты из РФ оказывали бразильцам содействие при проектировании подобных объектов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Globo: Бразилия предложит США использовать космодром Алкантара

----------


## OKA

"Новейший спутник NASA прислал первые HD-снимки

GOES-16 (GOES-R) отправил первые данные о поверхности и атмосфере Земли, а также первые снимки планеты в высоком разрешении.

Александр Щербаков

Спутники Geostationary Operational Environmental Satellite (GOES) передают на Землю данные о состоянии атмосферы и поверхности планеты. Эта информация используется для составления прогноза погоды и метеорологических исследований. На орбите Земли находится пять зондов серии GOES, включая новый GOES-16.

Лучше во всем

GOES-16 стал спутником четвертого поколения. Его разрабатывала Национальная служба погоды (NOAA) совместно с НАСА. У нового зонда по сравнению с предыдущими поколениями в четыре раза выше разрешение и в пять раз больше охват изображения. Это позволяет охватывать все зоны полушария целиком.


Фото: NASA / NOAA, Западное полушарие Земли

К тому же, новый спутник производит съемку быстрее предыдущих примерно в пять раз. В нормальном режиме GOES-16 способен делать снимки целого полушария каждые 15 минут, в ускоренном режиме — два снимка в минуту. Зонд может наблюдать за грозами в режиме реального времени, он более точно прогнозирует грозы, торнадо и ураганы. Улучшили аппаратную часть, отвечающую за изучение активности Солнца.

Успешное тестирование

Запуск зонда в космос состоялся 19 ноября 2016 года. Два месяца ученые проверяли его работоспособность. И только на прошлой неделе GOES-16 передал первые метеоданные и снимки Земли. Система работает стабильно и без проблем.

Сейчас GOES-16 занимается изучением Западного полушария. Но в мае 2017 года НАСА решит, какое из полушарий Земли будет изучать спутник на постоянной основе. На новую орбиту его переведут в ноябре."

https://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/goes-r-first-photo/



Очень полезные спутники у этой NOAA)) Летом 2010 снимки с них помогали гражданам понять, что с пожарищами и "когда же вода")) Тяжко было...

Наблюдаются здесь :

Cвежий метеоснимок NOAA, 2017 год




" 24 января 2017 года в Гвианском космическом центре (ГКЦ) завершены операции по вывозу и установке ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-СТ-Б» в стартовую систему. Начались работы по подготовке РН к пуску по графику первого стартового дня.

Сегодня будут проведены операции по стыковке пневмо- и заправочных коммуникаций РН «Союз-СТ-Б» и сборке схем системы управления, системы измерений и термостатирования РН. Также запланированы работы по транспортировке и установке на РН космической головной части в составе разгонного блока «Фрегат-МТ» и европейского телекоммуникационного космического аппарата (КА) Hispasat AG-1 («ХиспаСат АГ-1»). Особенностью подготовки пуска в Гвиане является раздельная транспортировка трех ступеней РН и космической головной части с последующей их сборкой на пусковой установке с использованием мобильной башни обслуживания.

Во второй стартовый день запланированы автономные проверки и испытания систем разгонного блока и ракеты-носителя. День завершится генеральными испытаниями. 26 января 2017 года запланировано ключевое совещание, на котором будет рассмотрены вопросы готовности к запуску космического аппарата. Также будут проведены операции по подготовке к заправке ракеты-носителя компонентами топлива. В графике четвертого стартового дня предусмотрена предстартовая подготовка разгонного блока «Фрегат-МТ», заседание комиссии на заправку РН и сама заправка ракеты-носителя.

Подготовка РН «Союз-СТ-Б» и работа поставленного российской стороной наземного технологического оборудования обеспечивается специалистами предприятий РОСКОСМОСА. Запуск космических аппаратов с космодрома ГКЦ будут проводить совместные российские-европейские пусковые расчеты.

Пуск РН «Союз-СТ-Б» с космической головной частью в составе разгонного блока «Фрегат-МТ» и космического аппарата Hispasat AG-1 запланирован 28 января 2017 года в 04:03:34 мск с космодрома ГКЦ.

Заказчиком пуска космического аппарата Hispasat AG-1 выступает испанская компания HISPASAT. КА Hispasat AG-1 производства компании OHB system GmbH предназначен для предоставления широкого спектра телекоммуникационных услуг (цифровое телевидение, высокоскоростной интернет, мобильная и фиксированная связь) для Европы, Канарских островов и Южной Америки.

Гвианский космический центр - европейский космодром, расположенный вблизи города Куру во Французской Гвиане (департамент Франции в Южной Америки). Его расположение около экватора обеспечивает 15% преимущество по полезной нагрузке по сравнению с запусками в восточном направлении с американского космодрома на мысе Канаверал и 40% - при запусках с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. С начала 70-х годов прошлого века ГКЦ используется для запусков КА ракетами-носителями семейства «Ариан». Космодром используется в интересах совместных европейских космических программ.

Российско-европейский проект «Союз» в Гвианском космическом центре» начался в 2003 году, когда на правительственном уровне было принято решение о запусках РН «Союз» с европейского космодрома во Французской Гвиане. В рамках принятых решений был подписан целый ряд межправительственных соглашений, которые заложили правовую основу для подписания контрактов на создание наземной инфраструктуры стартового комплекса «Союз», изготовление и отгрузку РН «Союз-СТ» и разгонных блоков «Фрегат» в Гвианский космический центр. В 2005 году началось строительство стартового комплекса для РН «Союз-СТ», в мае 2011 года состоялась официальная церемония передачи стартового комплекса Европейскому космическому агентству и эксплуатанту космодрома – компании «Арианэспас». Первый пуск РН «Союз-СТ» состоялся в октябре 2011 года. Ежегодно осуществляется 2-3 пуска как в интересах ЕКА, так и в интересах коммерческих компаний. Действующая программа сотрудничества с французскими компаниями по запускам из Гвианского космического центра и Байконура рассчитана до 2020 года включительно."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"МОСКВА, 24 января. /ТАСС/. РКК "Энергия" планирует создать грузовозвращаемый транспортный корабль на базе пилотируемого корабля "Союз", сообщил главный конструктор пилотируемых комплексов, генконструктор РКК "Энергия" Евгений Микрин.

"Планируется создание на базе корабля "Союз" нового грузовозвращаемого корабля, который обеспечивал бы доставку на Землю до 500 кг грузов", - сказал он на Академических чтениях в Москве.

Согласно представленному на чтениях слайду, для запуска этого корабля будет использоваться ракета "Союз-2". Он сможет находиться в космосе до 370 суток. Запуски предполагается проводить к Российской орбитальной станции, которая может прийти на смену МКС, если она завершит работу в 2024 году.

В 2007 году в РКК "Энергия" уже сообщали о таких планах. Возглавлявший тогда корпорацию Николай Севастьянов сообщал, что грузовозвращаемый беспилотный корабль сможет доставлять на орбиту до 2 тонн грузов и возвращать на Землю до 500 кг. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3966529


Что-то кучно новости пошли , после "академических чтений"))  

http://www.roscosmos.ru/23158/

http://tass.ru/kosmos



"TОКИО, 24 января. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Головнин/. Первый в Японии военный спутник связи "Кирамэки-2" ("Искра-2") запущен с космодрома на острове Танэгасима с помощью тяжелой ракеты-носителя H-2A.

Тем самым положено начало созданию группировки из трех аппаратов, которые будут обслуживать исключительно нужды вооруженных сил страны. Аппарат успешно выведен на целевую орбиту.

Спутники должны обеспечить связь высокой скорости и качества исключительно для военных целей. В настоящее время Министерство обороны Японии использует для этого три гражданских спутника.

Запущенный аппарат будет находиться на геостационарной орбите над Индийским океаном. Он должен обеспечивать связь с японскими силами, действующими в этом регионе - в частности, с миротворческим контингентом в Южном Судане и кораблями ВМС, которые участвуют в операциях против сомалийских пиратов.

Ранее предполагалось, что первый в серии военных спутников связи "Кирамэки-1" будет запущен еще в июле 2016 года с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане, однако аппарат получил повреждения при транспортировке. Теперь его предполагается отправить на орбиту в марте 2018 года. Этот аппарат будет обеспечивать военную связь в зоне Тихого океана и повысит японские возможности сдерживания в отношении КНДР и Китая. Совокупная цена "Кирамэки-1" и "Кирамэки-2" оценивается примерно в 130 млрд иен (около $1,1 млрд).

Третий спутник этой серии "Кирамэки-3" предполагается запустить весной 2021 года. Он будет обеспечивать военную связь в самой Японии."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/3966252

----------


## OKA

"Как стало известно "Ъ", руководство "Роскосмоса" решило отозвать на Воронежский механический завод (ВМЗ) все двигатели второй и третьей ступени ракет-носителей "Протон-М". Поводом для этого стали технологические проблемы, вскрывшиеся в ходе огневых испытаний. Исправлять ситуацию будут при помощи другого двигателестроительного предприятия — НПО "Энергомаш". Ему предстоит провести аудит и дополнительный технический контроль всех двигателей, которые уже произвели на ВМЗ. Проверки скажутся на сроках пусков "Протонов": первый старт с Байконура, по самым оптимистичным прогнозам, состоится не ранее лета, хотя прежде был запланирован на февраль.

О проблемах с жидкостными ракетными двигателями, используемыми в ракетах-носителях "Протон-М", "Ъ" рассказали несколько топ-менеджеров предприятий космической промышленности. По их словам, речь идет о двигателях РД-0210/0211 и РД-0213/0214 производства Воронежского механического завода: они устанавливаются на вторую и третью ступень "Протона" соответственно. Проблема вскрылась некоторое время назад в ходе огневых испытаний одного из двигателей второй ступени, говорят источники "Ъ": по результатам расследования причин инцидента выяснилось, что при сборке изделия использовались "неликвидные компоненты". В частности, вместо материалов с содержанием драгметаллов, которые должны применяться на этом типе двигателей, использовались менее жаростойкие, которые используются в других типах двигателей, выпускаемых на ВМЗ. Это факт не остался без внимания правоохранительных органов: сейчас на предприятии работают сотрудники ФСБ, прокуратуры и СКР. Они пытаются понять, как замена материалов осталась незамеченной представителями многочисленных структур, отвечающих за контроль качества. "По документам, которые подписывали проверяющие, двигатели в полном порядке",— уточнил собеседник "Ъ".
Почему в распаде «Союза» обвинили Воронеж

В итоге, как признался источник "Ъ" на одном из воронежских оборонных предприятий, во время выездного совещания руководства госкорпорации "Роскосмос", состоявшегося на заводе 20 января, было озвучено решение об отзыве двигателей для "Протонов" на завод-изготовитель для перепроверки и, в случае необходимости, устранения недостатков. "Речь идет обо всех без исключения двигателях для "Протонов", выпущенных на ВМЗ за последние несколько лет. Это десятки единиц, включая те, что уже были доставлены на космодром Байконур,— уточнил один из собеседников "Ъ".— График их возврата на завод должен быть подписан до конца недели".

По вине ВМЗ возникли проблемы уже со вторым типом ракет. Напомним, что 1 декабря 2016 года из-за разрушения двигателя РД-0110 произошла авария ракеты-носителя "Союз-У" и был потерян грузовой корабль "Прогресс МС-04". Все третьи ступени ракет семейства "Союз" с двигателем, приведшим к аварии "грузовика", были отозваны с Байконура на ВМЗ для проверок. По итогам "разбора полетов" гендиректор завода Иван Коптев в связи с "неудовлетворительной работой и качеством выпускаемой продукции" подал заявление об отставке по собственному желанию. Врио гендиректора ВМЗ стал Алексей Уваров, который ранее был заместителем директора предприятия по производству.
Почему произошла потеря грузового космического корабля «Прогресс М-27М»

По словам источника "Ъ", близкого к "Роскосмосу", исправлять ситуацию на ВМЗ поручили научно-производственному объединению "Энергомаш". В госкорпорации считают, что там ситуация с качеством и надежностью выпускаемых двигателей на порядок выше. То, что предприятие будет привлечено к проверке двигателей ВМЗ, "Ъ" подтвердил гендиректор "Энергомаша" Игорь Арбузов. "В контур интегрированной структуры, возглавляемой "Энергомашем", входит Конструкторское бюро химавтоматики, которое является разработчиком двигателей для второй и третьей ступеней ракет-носителей "Протон" и досконально знает технические характеристики двигателей и особенности их изготовления,— пояснил "Ъ" господин Арбузов.— Для исправления ситуации, которая сложилась на ВМЗ, в рамках проводимой "Роскосмосом" реформы отрасли в целом мы проведем аудит и дополнительный технический контроль всех двигателей, которые уже произвели на ВМЗ". По его словам, данная мера ускорит выявление причин обнаруженных дефектов, их устранение и может привести к изменениям в сроках запусков ракет-носителей типа "Протон" и "Союз".

Всего в 2017 году "Роскосмос" рассчитывал провести 27 пусков, не менее восьми из которых приходятся на "Протоны". Некоторые из них были коммерческими (в первом квартале значился запуск геостационарного спутника связи Echostar 21, во втором квартале — запуски телекоммуникационных спутников Hispasat 30W-6 (1F) и Asiasat 9), а некоторые — запускались в интересах госзаказчика. Так, в конце первого квартала планировалось доставить на орбиту военный спутник связи "Благовест", затем три спутника "Глонасс-М", после — гидрометеорологический аппарат "Электро-Л" N3, а в конце года — еще два пуска в интересах Космических войск РФ. Теперь, по данным "Ъ", при самом оптимистичном раскладе первый пуск "Протона" в этом году состоится только летом — ориентировочно в июне или июле. Руководитель Института космической политики Иван Моисеев напоминает, что за перенос сроков пуска предусмотрен штраф в размере нескольких процентов от стоимости самого пуска. Источники "Ъ", близкие к "Роскосмосу", утверждают, что гнаться за сроками никто не будет: "Будет проведена полная комплексная проверка каждого отдельного изделия, нам важно сократить дефективность изделий на ВМЗ".

Иван Сафронов, Александра Жаркова-Джорджевич; Всеволод Инютин, Воронеж "

Ъ-Газета - Перебор полетов

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с планом подготовки экипажей к космическим полетам в ЦПК имени Ю.А. Гагарина проходят автономные комплексные тренировки по действиям в случае аварийной посадки в лесисто-болотистой местности зимой («выживание»). В тренировках принимают участие космонавты и астронавты будущих экспедиций на МКС. Все экипажи, участвующие в «выживаниях», проходят теоретические и практические занятия по отработке навыков, необходимых при посадке спускаемого аппарата пилотируемого корабля «Союз» в экстремальных условиях. Кроме того, проводятся инструктажи по использованию носимого аварийного запаса (НАЗ) и медицинским аспектам «выживания».

Сегодня, 25 января 2017 года, завершилась тренировка условного экипажа в составе космонавта РОСКОСМОСА Николая ТИХОНОВА, астронавта NASA Ника ХЕЙГА и инструктора ЦПК Игоря ПЕРЕВЕРЗЕВА. Экипаж «выживал» в подмосковном лесу 48 часов. За это время участники тренировки выполнили переодевание в теплозащитные костюмы внутри спускаемого аппарата, отработали действия, связанные с «постройкой» временного жилья, получили опыт работы по оказанию медицинской помощи и взаимодействию с поисково-спасательными службами. Кроме того, в процессе зимнего «выживания» Н.ТИХОНОВ, Н.ХЕЙГ и И.ПЕРЕВЕРЗЕВ отработали все операции, необходимые при выживании в случае нештатной посадки спускаемого аппарата.

Инструкторы высоко оценили работу экипажа, умение его участников бороться за жизнь и готовность прийти на помощь своему коллеге."

  




Полностью :

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"Академик РАН, создатель востребованного США ракетного двигателя РД-180 Борис Каторгин в интервью «Ленте.ру» рассказал о невозможности создания американского аналога российской разработки в ближайшие годы.

«Конечно, США хотят иметь свой двигатель. Сумеют ли американцы создать что-то такое же или лучше, не знаю. Посмотрим. Создание нового двигателя — дело не быстрое», — уточнил Каторгин.

По словам эксперта, Россия с 1997 года успела поставить США 87 двигателей.

«Но без России в космос американцы не улетят: вдобавок к 101 двигателю они заказали еще 20, забыв про все санкции», — уточнил Каторгин, добавив, что эта программа будет выполнена в полном объеме.

Соглашение между Москвой и Вашингтоном о поставках в США 101 двигателя РД-180, оцениваемое примерно в миллиард долларов, было заключено в 1997 году.

В декабре 2014 года Конгресс США из-за обострения отношений с Россией ввел запрет на использование этих двигателей после 2019 года, но затем отменил его, что позволило компании ULA, производителю ракет Atlas V, заказать у НПО «Энергомаш» еще 20 РД-180 до 2020 года."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/01/26/bk/



" 50 лет назад, 27 января 1967 года был подписан межправительственный Договор о космосе или, как звучит полное официальное название документа – «Договор о принципах деятельности государств по исследованию и использованию космического пространства, включая Луну и другие небесные тела».

Договор является основой международного космического права. Его подписали Соединённые Штаты Америки, Великобритания и Советский Союз. Сегодня уже более 100 стран являются участниками Договора.

Договор о космосе определяет принципы международного космического права:

    принцип равноправия государств,
    принцип мирного использования космического пространства,
    принцип мирного решения международных споров,
    принцип сотрудничества государств,
    принцип взаимопомощи,
    принцип регистрации,
    принципы в прикладных видах космической деятельности.

По этому договору деятельность в космосе должна осуществляться в интересах всех стран, независимо от степени их экономического и научного развития, в интересах поддержания международного мира и безопасности. Ни одно государство не может присвоить себе космическое пространство или небесное тело каким бы то ни было путем.

Космонавты и астронавты разных государств в соответствии с Договором должны оказывать возможную помощь друг другу в своей деятельности в космосе или на небесных телах, а все станции, установки, оборудование и космические корабли на Луне и других небесных телах открыты для представителей других государств на основе взаимности. Все участники Договора обязались оказывать помощь космонавтам и астронавтам в случае аварии, а также обмениваться информацией о космических явлениях, которые могут поставить под угрозу безопасность космонавтов.

Среди основных положений документа - запрет для государств-участников размещения ядерного оружия или любого другого оружия массового уничтожения на орбите Земли, установки его на Луне или любом другом небесном теле, или на станции в космическом пространстве. Этот договор ограничивает использование Луны и других небесных тел только в мирных целях и прямо запрещает их использование для испытания любого рода оружия, проведения военных манёвров или создания военных баз, сооружений и укреплений.

Как и 50 лет назад, так и сегодня Договор о принципах деятельности государств по исследованию и использованию космического пространства является основной для международного сотрудничества в космосе."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

Договор явно будет пересмотрен , когда-нибудь)) Какая ж Луна без военных баз?  :Biggrin:  Нахрена она ещё нужна))

Антарктида пока на очереди первая, после Арктики))

Да и участки небесных тел, начиная с той же Луны вовсю продаются. Не урегулирован вопросец, в плане частной, не межгосударственной собственности))

----------


## OKA

"Сайт Министерства обороны США опубликовал заявление главы стратегического командования вооруженных сил США Джона Хайтена, сделанное им в рамках лекции в Стэнфордском университете. Военный назвал Россию и Китай наиболее вероятными агрессорами в космосе.  Ксения Шестакова

Важность геостационарной орбиты

Хайтен подчеркнул, что на своем посту он служит двум главным целям: защищать Америку от любых угроз, а также защищать и охранять космическое пространство, чтобы оно было доступно для исследования всем поколениям людей в каждой стране. Наиболее важной частью в решении этих задач является охрана геостационарной орбиты, расположенной над экватором на расстоянии 35 786 км над землей. Высоту орбиты рассчитал в 1947 году фантаст, футуролог и изобретатель Артур Кларк.

    Мы должны предотвращать плохое поведение и конфликты в космическом пространстве.
    Джон Хайтен Глава стратегического командования вооруженных сил США

На геостационарной орбите спутники располагаются стационарно над поверхностью Земли – рассчитанная высота обеспечивает период обращения, равный периоду вращения планеты относительно звезд. Здесь находятся спутники, обеспечивающие связь, телевидение, радиовещание и выполняющие ряд других задач.

Военный добавил, что основными агрессорами в космическом пространстве видит Россию и Китай. Россия в 1980-х годах располагала технологиями уничтожения спутников в космосе. В настоящее время российские ученые продолжают заниматься созданием антиспутниковых комплексов, в том числе лазерных. Они могут сделать из спутника космический мусор, который навсегда останется на орбите.

Реальность

Действительно, в России лазерные технологии активно разрабатываются. Так, по итогам 2015 года в Новосибирском институте ядерной физики СО РАН им. Г.И. Будкера  установлен самый мощный источник инфракрасного излучения – лазер на свободных электронах. Но о практическом применении российских технологий в космосе пока ничего не известно, хотя телефоны лазером уже заряжают.  А вот ученые из других стран уже предлагали расстреливать лазерами космический мусор.

Китайские власти неоднократно заявляли, что намерены использовать  космическое пространство только в мирных целях. Но, несмотря на это и на участие в работе Комитета ООН по использованию космического пространства в мирных целях, Хайтен считает Китай одним из главных мировых космических агрессоров. В будущем страна может бросить вызов США.

Противодействие

В США три года назад инициировали программу GSSAP (Geosynchronous Space Situational Awareness Program – Программа осведомленности о ситуации на геостационарной орбите). Четыре спутника американских ВВС находятся на орбите и осуществляют мониторинг ситуации. Из закрытой программа стала публичной. Кроме того, сценарии возможного конфликта в космосе и методы их подавления изучают на военной базе в Колорадо.

Новая программа США – Space Enterprise Vision. Она предполагает комплексный подход в различных сферах и предупреждение об угрозах из космоса, в том числе ракетных ударах. Параллельно реализуют мониторинг погоды, работу систем связи и навигации."

https://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/russian-lasers/



"Несколько законодателей из Палаты представителей США обратились к Агентству перспективных оборонных разработок (DARPA) США с просьбой приостановить программу разработки космических роботов, которые планируется использовать для обслуживания и ремонта спутников на орбите. Как сообщает Breaking Defence, просьба законодателей основана на положениях «Национальной космической политики США», запрещающей государственным предприятиям конкурировать с частными компаниями в области создания космических технологий.

Закон о «Национальной космической политике США» вступил в силу в августе 2006 года. Согласно этому документу, США могут создавать оборонительную военную инфраструктуру в космосе. Что именно имеется в виду помимо разведки, упомянутой в законе, не уточняется. Развитие инфраструктуры необходимо как для обеспечения национальной безопасности. Именно опираясь на «Национальную космическую политику» DARPA в апреле прошлого года запустила программу разработки космических роботов для ремонта спутников.




Проект разработки таких роботов получил название RSGS. В рамках программы планируется создать один аппарат — демонстратор технологий, который будет запущен в космос в 2021 году. После демонстрации робот останется на орбите и на коммерческой основе будет ремонтировать гражданские спутники. Робот сможет корректировать положение солнечных панелей спутников, развертывать заклинившие антенны, перемещать спутники на другую орбиту, ставить полезную нагрузку и менять модули.

«Национальная космическая политика США» запрещает государственным предприятиям конкурировать с частными компаниями в космической сфере, однако если речь идет о создании уникальной системы, которую не разрабатывают частники, работы признаются законными. Тем не менее, в момент старта программы RSGS американская компания Orbital ATK уже занималась созданием космического робота Vivisat. Первый такой аппарат планируется запустить в космос в 2018 году и завершить его испытания в начале 2019-го.

По сути, Vivisat представляет собой универсальный пристыковываемый роботизированный модуль. Присоединившись к спутнику он сможет поддержать его на орбите, если у аппарата заканчивается топливо, скорректировать его траекторию или безопасно перевести на орбиту захоронения. В первую очередь новый космический робот предназначен для поддержания на орбите старых, но еще работающих спутников на протяжении по меньшей мере пяти лет.


По мнению законодателей из Палаты представителей США, программа RSGS конкурирует с проектом Orbital ATK. В своем письме, направленном директору DARPA, законодатели просят агентство провести расследование, действительно ли его проект конкурирует с проектом Vivisat. Если по итогам расследования, которое они будут курировать, выяснится, что программы действительно конкурируют, DARPA будет предписано полностью отказаться от разработки космических роботов RSGS.

Между тем, в мае прошлого года инженеры NASA объявили о намерении проводить регулярные брифинги для американских частных аэрокосмических компанией о прогрессе в разработке технологий обслуживания и ремонта спутников прямо на орбите. Как только разработка таких технологий инженерами NASA будет завершена, они будут открыты для использования частными компаниями. Таким образом NASA намерено спровоцировать конкуренцию, благодаря которой космическое обслуживание спутников станет дешевле.

Работы по созданию технологий орбитального обслуживания и ремонта спутников ведутся в рамках масштабного проекта Restore-L. В ходе этого проекта NASA уже создало несколько систем. В частности, с марта 2014 года проводятся испытания роботизированной системы PROxITT, предназначенной для дозаправки спутников на орбите. Ее планируется устанавливать на космических роботах, которые будут отвечать за обслуживание спутников. Первую орбитальную демонстрацию спутника-робота планируется провести в конце 2019-го или начале 2020 года.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/01/26/robots

"Скайнэт всё ближее" ))

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Sierra Nevada передала NASA первый образец перспективного опционально пилотируемого орбитального аппарата Dream Chaser, сообщает Defense Aerospace. Специалисты агентства проведут масштабные испытания нового беспилотника, после чего он будет использоваться для доставки грузов и продовольствия на Международную космическую станцию.


Dream Chaser на грузовике
NASA

В настоящее время доставка грузов и экспедиций на Международную космическую станцию осуществляется с помощью грузовых и пилотируемых кораблей на ракетах-носителях. Такая доставка грузов требует довольно долгой подготовки и занимает относительно много времени. Кроме того, стоимость доставки грузов ракетами-носителями высока — от 2,5 до пяти тысяч долларов за килограмм.

Предполагается, что новый орбитальный беспилотник позволит доставлять грузы и экипажи на Международную космическую станцию существенно быстрее и дешевле. Согласно действующему соглашению между NASA и Sierra Nevada, первый космический рейс новый аппарат выполнит в 2019 году. К 2024 году Dream Chaser должен совершить шесть грузовых полетов.

Новый орбитальный беспилотник будет проходить испытания на аэродроме Летного исследовательского центра имени Армстронга на авиабазе ВВС США «Эдвардс» в Калифорнии. Там аппарат пройдет статические и динамические испытания и выполнит пробежки. Затем его сбросят с большой высоты, чтобы проверить, может ли беспилотник планировать и приземляться в автоматическом режиме.

По итогам испытаний специалисты NASA проведут анализ полученных данных и передадут пожелания о доработке Dream Chaser разработчикам.

Орбитальный беспилотник оснащен складным крылом, которое позволяет выводить его на орбиту в стандартных грузовых контейнерах для ракет-носителей Atlas V и Delta IV, используемых ВВС США. Максимальная взлетная масса Dream Chaser составляет 11,3 тонны. Аппарат имеет в длину девять метров и размах крыла семь метров.

Помимо Sierra Nevada разработкой орбитального беспилотника занимается американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing. Его аппарат получил обозначение X-37B. Он имеет в длину девять метров и размах крыла 4,6 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса X-37B составляет 4,9 тонны. Аппарат рассчитан на полеты на низкой околоземной орбите.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/01/28/chaser



" 28 января 2017 года со стартовой площадки в Гвианском космическом центре (ГКЦ) в 04:03 мск успешно стартовала ракета-носитель (РН) «Союз-СТ-Б» с космической головной частью в составе разгонного блока «Фрегат-МТ» и европейского телекоммуникационного спутника Hispasat AG-1.

Через 9 минут 22 секунды штатно прошло отделение разгонного блока и космического аппарата от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя. В соответствии с циклограммой полета двигательная установка российского разгонного блока была запущена для формирования целевой орбиты космического аппарата. Через 32 минуты после старта космический аппарат (КА) штатно отделился от разгонного блока «Фрегат-МТ».

Впервые с космодрома ГКЦ в рамках пусковой кампании ракета-носитель серии «Союз-СТ» вывела спутник массой более 3 тонн на геопереходную орбиту. Также этот пуск стал первым пуском российской ракеты-носителя в программе 2017 года.

Заказчиком пуска космического аппарата Hispasat AG-1 выступает испанская компания HISPASAT. КА Hispasat AG-1 производства компании OHB system GmbH предназначен для предоставления широкого спектра телекоммуникационных услуг (цифровое телевидение, высокоскоростной интернет, мобильная и фиксированная связь) для Европы, Канарских островов и Южной Америки.

***
Гвианский космический центр - европейский космодром, расположенный вблизи города Куру во Французской Гвиане (департамент Франции в Южной Америки). Его расположение около экватора обеспечивает 15% преимущество по полезной нагрузке по сравнению с запусками в восточном направлении с американского космодрома на мысе Канаверал и 40% - при запусках с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. С начала 70-х годов прошлого века ГКЦ используется для запусков КА ракетами-носителями семейства «Ариан». Космодром используется в интересах совместных европейских космических программ.

Российско-европейский проект «Союз» в Гвианском космическом центре» начался в 2003 году, когда на правительственном уровне было принято решение о запусках РН «Союз» с европейского космодрома во Французской Гвиане. В рамках принятых решений был подписан целый ряд межправительственных соглашений, которые заложили правовую основу для подписания контрактов на создание наземной инфраструктуры стартового комплекса «Союз», изготовление и отгрузку РН «Союз-СТ» и разгонных блоков «Фрегат» в Гвианский космический центр. В 2005 году началось строительство стартового комплекса для РН «Союз-СТ», в мае 2011 года состоялась официальная церемония передачи стартового комплекса Европейскому космическому агентству и эксплуатанту космодрома – компании «Арианэспас». Первый пуск РН «Союз-СТ» состоялся в октябре 2011 года. Ежегодно осуществляется 2-3 пуска как в интересах Европейского космического агентства, так и в интересах коммерческих компаний."

http://www.roscosmos.ru/23175/

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции (МКС) 31 января 2017 года транспортный грузовой корабль (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-03» отстыковался от МКС.

По штатной программе расхождения объектов ТГК «Прогресс МС-03» отошел от стыковочного отсека «Пирс» (СО-1) российского сегмента МКС в 17:25 мск.

В соответствии с расчетами специалистов службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полетами (ЦУП) маршевый двигатель ТГК «Прогресс МС-03» будет включен на торможение в 20:34 мск. Спустя 3 минуты двигатель завершит работу и корабль перейдет к снижению с рабочей орбиты. В 21:10 мск ТГК «Прогресс МС-03» войдет в атмосферу Земли.

Согласно расчетам баллистиков ЦУП падение несгораемых элементов конструкции корабля должно состояться в 21:24 мск в несудоходном районе акватории Тихого океана.

Транспортный грузовой корабль «Прогресс МС-03» находился в составе орбитальной станции с 19 июля 2016 года."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"Японский эксперимент по очистке орбиты Земли от космического мусора потерпел неудачу, сообщает AFP.

Очистка орбиты входила в задачи миссии беспилотного грузового корабля H-II Transfer Vehicle 6 (HTV-6 Kounotori) Японского аэрокосмического агентства (JAXA). Ракета-носитель H-2B с кораблем на борту стартовала к Международной космической станции (МКС) 9 декабря 2016 года. Через четыре дня HTV-6 Kounotori успешно доставил на станцию воду, припасы, запасные части, рождественские подарки и литий-ионные аккумуляторы для солнечных батарей, которыми заменили отработанные свинцово-кислотные.

Помимо доставки грузов и вывоза отходов корабль должен был при спуске выпустить 700-метровый фал из нержавеющей стали и алюминия, служащий электродинамической «ловушкой» для космического мусора. Этот мусор состоит преимущественно из фрагментов отработанных спутников и космических кораблей; по оценкам, с начала космической эры на орбите Земли скопилось полумиллиона обломков различной величины, которые угрожают текущим и будущим космическим миссиям. По замыслу инженеров, фал должен был замедлить часть мусора, что привело бы к сходу обломков с орбиты и последующему сгоранию в плотных слоях атмосферы.


Однако за неделю до предполагаемого входа в атмосферу HTV-6 Kounotori JAXA сообщило, что в системе выпуска фала обнаружены неполадки (какие конкретно, агентство не уточнило). В течение этой недели техники на Земле пытались исправить ситуацию, однако успеха не достигли.

«По нашим данным, фал не был выпущен. Очень досадно, что миссия окончилась без выполнения одной из основных задач», — прокомментировал ситуацию ведущий разработчик Коити Иноуэ (Koichi Inoue).

Это стало очередной неудачей JAXA за последнее время. 15 января 2017 года вскоре после запуска упала в море миниатюрная ракета-носитель длиной 9,5 метра, которая должна была вывести на орбиту 35-сантиметровый микроспутник массой три килограмма. Причиной стали неполадки в системе связи, из-за которой не сработал второй ускоритель.

В марте 2016 года JAXA потеряло дорогостоящий орбитальный рентгеновский телескоп ASTRO-H (Hitomi). Ошибки в работе системы стабилизации аппарата и программном обеспечении главного двигателя привели к тому, что аппарат лишился солнечных батарей и остался с разряженными аккумуляторами.

Олег Лищук"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/06/scavenging-failed


"Счетная Палата США (GAO) подготовила отчет по компаниям Boeing и SpaceX, которые выиграли контракты NASA на пилотируемые запуски в космос. Согласно предварительной версии отчета, власти обнаружили дефекты в двигателях ракеты-носителя Falcon 9. Об этом сообщает Engadget со ссылкой на The Wall Street Journal.

SpaceX наравне с Boeing будет производить для NASA пилотируемые полеты к МКС в рамках программы CCP. Однако в предварительной версии отчета Счетной палаты говорится о том, что существует угроза появления трещин в лопастях турбин подачи топлива, что в свою очередь, опасно для пилотируемых запусков. При этом представитель NASA отметил, что властям давно было известно о данном дефекте.

Обнаруженные в двигателе Falcon 9 дефекты могут отложить пилотируемые полеты SpaceX до тех пор, пока компания не устранит их. В данный момент специалисты SpaceX и NASA совместно работают над решением проблемы надежности лопаток турбин подачи топлива. Окончательная версия отчета GAO будет опубликована через несколько недель, так что у SpaceX, вероятно, еще есть время на доработку двигателей Falcon 9.

Кроме SpaceX недостатки также были найдены у Boeing. В частности, представители GAO усомнились в надежности испытаний парашютов космического корабля CST-100. По предварительной оценке Счетной палаты, обе компании, вероятно, не будут готовы к пилотируемым запускам в 2018 году.

Ранее стало известно, что SpaceX также отложила первый коммерческий запуск пилотируемого космического корабля Dragon собственной разработки. Согласно датам, опубликованным NASA, пилотируемый полет корабля Dragon состоится в мае 2018 года, а демонстрационный беспилотный полет в ноябре 2017 года. Для пилотируемого корабля CST-100, разработанного Boeing, сроки не изменились и остались прежними: демонстрационный полет в июне, а пилотируемый полет в августе 2018 года.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/06/falcon-engines

----------


## OKA

"РКС. ПОВЫШЕНИЕ НАДЕЖНОСТИ КОСМИЧЕСКИХ СОЛНЕЧНЫХ БАТАРЕЙ

Холдинг «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в состав Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС») завершил создание модернизированной системы электрической защиты для солнечных батарей отечественного производства. Ее применение позволит существенно продлить срок работы источников питания космических аппаратов и сделает российские солнечные батареи одними из самых энергоэффективных в мире..."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


Одними из самых...эффективных))

А теперь о погоде :

Cвежий метеоснимок NOAA, 2017 год


Познавательно :

"RAMBLER NEWS SERVICE. ИНТЕРВЬЮ С НАЧАЛЬНИКОМ ЦЕНТРА УПРАВЛЕНИЯ ПОЛЕТАМИ МАКСИМОМ МАТЮШИНЫМ   08.02.2017 

    Максим МАТЮШИН: «В любой критической ситуации на МКС может быть проведен срочный спуск пилотируемого корабля со спасаемым экипажем с орбиты»

Заместитель гендиректора Центрального научно-исследовательского института машиностроения (ЦНИИмаш) по управлению полетами, начальник ЦУП Максим МАТЮШИН в интервью RNS рассказал о планах по управлению новым космическим кораблем «Федерация», пилотируемых полетах к Луне и Марсу и новых задачах при запусках с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.

- Центр управления полетами называют космическим командным пунктом. Похоже?

- Судите сами. Центр управления полетами Центрального научно-исследовательского института машиностроения — это базовый ЦУП Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС». Здесь сосредоточено управление всеми российскими пилотируемыми космическими кораблями и большей частью автоматических космических аппаратов, запущенных по программам РОСКОСМОСА.

В основе ЦУПа — универсальная технологическая платформа, построенная на базе новейших информационных технологий. Это сети, информационно-вычислительные комплексы, созданные на технологиях data-центра и распределенных вычислений, а также инженерные системы. От этого вычислительного и инженерного ядра тянутся связи к центрам управления полетами конкретных космических аппаратов.

Прежде всего, ЦУП обеспечивает управление российским сегментом Международной космической станции (МКС), пилотируемыми кораблями «Союз» и грузовыми - «Прогресс». Полетом российского сегмента МКС управляет комплексная главная оперативная группа. В нее входят специалисты различных компаний ракетно-космической отрасли: РКК «Энергия», ЦУП ЦНИИмаш, Центра подготовки космонавтов, Института медико-биологических проблем РАН и еще нескольких организаций.

Наша технологическая платформа объединяет также центры управления автоматическими космическими аппаратами научного и социально-экономического назначения. Это, например, спутниковая система связи и ретрансляции «Луч», системы дистанционного зондирования Земли «Ресурс» и «Канопус», гидрометеорологическая система на основе аппаратов «Электро». Каждая из этих систем имеет свой центр управления полетами, который также использует ресурсы большого базового ЦУПа РОСКОСМОСА.

ЦУП — это не просто механическое объединение разных центров управления, это серьезная система, в которой элементы синергетически дополняют друг друга, продолжая развиваться исходя из задач РОСКОСМОСА и Федеральной космической программы.

- Какие новые задачи перед вами поставлены?

- Федеральная космическая программа-2025 предусматривает активное развитие спутников научного и социально-экономического назначения. В соответствии с этими задачами на нашей территории создаются ЦУПы для управления перспективными космическими системами, например, «Обзор» и «Арктика». ЦУП также обеспечивает летные испытания кораблей новой серии «Союз МС».

Почти год назад мы начали использовать спутниковый контур для управления полетом российского сегмента МКС. Это серьезная работа и большой шаг в будущее. С помощью спутников-ретрансляторов системы «Луч» и центра ретрансляции и связи, который расположен на территории ЦУПа, мы обеспечиваем управление полетом космических кораблей «Союз» и «Прогресс». Создана сложная система, объединяющая несколько разнородных космических аппаратов. Для нас, с одной стороны, это достаточно интересная работа, а с другой стороны — такой вызов (как говорят наши американские коллеги), который мы успешно приняли и реализовали.

- Спутники «Обзор» и «Арктика» еще только делаются, а вы прорабатываете контур управления этими аппаратами?

- Конечно. Любой ЦУП, повторюсь, это технические средства, программно-математическое обеспечение, документация, по которой ведется управление и персонал. Наземный контур управления разрабатывается, как правило, вместе с космическим аппаратом. Головную роль играет разработчик. Если мы говорим про «Обзор» — это самарский РКЦ «Прогресс», если про «Арктику» — НПО имени Лавочкина. Одновременно для этих аппаратов создаются центры управления полетом на нашей территории.

Параллельно с тем как головная организация-разработчик делает технические средства управления, мы их адаптируем в наш контур. Многое, кстати, мы создаем сами. Помимо деятельности по управлению полетом аппаратов в режиме реального времени, в ЦУПе разрабатывается специальное математическое обеспечение в области командно-программного управления, обработки телеметрической и баллистико-навигационной информации. Например, создано и эффективно работает подразделение с уникальным опытом по обработке телеметрической информации.

Ведущие позиции среди отечественных научных организаций и зарубежных центров управления занимает наш баллистический центр, который, кроме обеспечения оперативных работ, проводит глубокие научные исследования в области космической навигации. До запуска космического аппарата мы заблаговременно разрабатываем специальное математическое обеспечение и адаптируем необходимые для управления технические средства, чтобы все это работало в единой системе. В зависимости от задач набираем новых людей, готовим и обучаем.

- Может случиться такое, что аппараты «Арктика» и «Обзор» будут готовы, а средств управления еще не будет?

- Да нет, такого не бывает.

- Как идет техническое перевооружение ЦУПа?

- ЦУП создавался в 60-е годы, как говорится, на заре космической эры. Сначала в качестве одного из трех действовавших в СССР баллистических центров он выполнял расчеты траекторий полета баллистических ракет, первых исследовательских спутников и пилотируемых космических аппаратов. Впоследствии, после успешно завершенной программы управления полетом пилотируемого корабля «Союз-19» по советско-американской программе «Союз-Аполлон», ЦУПу поручили управление всеми космическими кораблями и станциями по пилотируемой программе.

В 80-е годы ЦУПу было доверено управление полетом исследовательских зондов Марсу и Венере, другим телам Солнечной системы. ЦУП тогда с этими задачами тогда справился. Но, конечно, нельзя сравнивать ЦУП 70-х или даже 90-х годов с точки зрения технической оснащенности с тем, что мы имеем сегодня. Поскольку мы управляем базовым сегментом МКС и являемся центральным звеном в структуре наземного комплекса управления ее российского сегмента, мы используем программно-технические средства, соответствующие передовым технологиям и занимаем ведущие позиции в космонавтике. Программа МКС, помимо всего прочего, дает возможность обмена опытом с нашими партнерами — США, европейскими странами, Японией, Канадой. Это важно для разработки методов управления сложными объектами и для развития технических и программных средств.

В мире управление полетами сложных технических объектов идет в сторону интеграции вычислительных комплексов, виртуализации программных платформ и использования распределенных вычислений. Мы активно движемся в этом направлении. Осуществляется плановый поэтапный процесс перевода средств управления пилотируемыми и автоматическими объектами на мощности нового data-центра. Он постепенно развивается, там стоит самая современная техника. Внутренние локальные сети в ЦУПе достаточно хорошо защищены и имеют высокую пропускную способность. То есть в этой сфере мы используем самые передовые технологии.

- Не отстаете от американцев или европейцев?

- Конечно, нет. Мы все движемся в одном и том же мейнстриме. Ведь это международная программа. Для тех задач, которые мы решаем, и с теми специальными вычислительными средствами, которые у нас есть, мы в мировом тренде и уж точно не отстаем.

- Разве в связи и видеосвязи с МКС у нас нет отставания от партнеров?

- Определенное преимущество у американцев в этом вопросе было. Это обусловлено тем, что они имеют продолжительный опыт длительного использования спутникового контура управления, в том числе в обеспечении управления полетом американского сегмента МКС. Сейчас мы успешно вернули себе технологии спутникового управления. Правда, пока сделали только первые шаги, и далеко еще не все задачи решены, например, пока еще нет постоянного получения телевизионного сигнала с борта МКС через спутниковый контур управления. Телевидение мы принимали и принимаем на наземные пункты управления, в цветном варианте, но через спутниковый контур картинки еще нет. Но скоро этот вопрос должен решиться.

- Началось ли создание аппаратно-программных средств для управления новым космическим кораблем «Федерация»?

Корабль «Федерация» разрабатывается не сам по себе. Создание нового космического корабля всегда предусматривает разработку целого пилотируемого комплекса вместе с наземным контуром управления. Поэтому разработка корабля и средств управления идёт параллельно.

Подготовку к управлению перспективным транспортным кораблем мы выполняем уже второй или третий год. Пишется документация, определяются технические средства, которые будут необходимы для корабля.

РКК «Энергия», головной разработчик «Федерации», на мой взгляд, ведет очень правильную политику по созданию нового корабля: системы кораблей «Союз» совершенствуются плавно, последовательно и постоянно. Пилотируемые корабли серии «Союз МС», например, серьезно отличаются от кораблей серии «Союз ТМ». Но изменения происходили в несколько этапов. Такое поступательное развитие позволяет своевременно адаптировать и средства управления космическим кораблем.

То есть к созданию «Федерации» мы подходим не с неким большим «скачком», а постепенно изменяя наши средства управления. Уверен, что, когда «Федерация» полетит, ее модернизация продолжится, как и модернизация средств обеспечения. В РКК «Энергия» уже есть план поэтапного создания корабля и наземного контура управления. В этот проект входит документация по Центру управления полетами, часть которой нами уже подготовлена. В этой работе мы принимаем активное участие.

- То есть при управлении модернизированными «Союзами» отрабатываются технологии управления «Федерацией»?

Абсолютно верно.

- РКК «Энергия» разрабатывает концепцию окололунной станции. Готов ли ЦУП к управлению такими объектами?

В Федеральной космической программе заложена серия автоматических космических аппаратов по исследованию Луны, начиная с аппарата «Луна-26». Серия автоматов разработки НПО имени С.А.Лавочкина должна подготовить базу для будущих пилотируемых миссий на Луну. Управление этими аппаратами предполагается осуществлять из нашего ЦУПа.

Опять же закладывается принцип этапности, постепенного наращивания усилий. Мы имеем хороший опыт взаимодействия с НПО имени С.А.Лавочкина по геостационарным аппаратам «Электро». Опираясь на этот опыт, мы будем управлять линейкой лунных космических аппаратов. Получим опыт работы с объектами за пределами околоземных орбит, обобщим — и, используя уже полученные знания и навыки, будем управлять пилотируемыми лунными объектами, в том числе кораблем «Федерация», когда он или орбитальные лунные станции будут подготовлены к полету. Это и есть поэтапное наращивание усилий.

- В чем сложность схемы управления лунными аппаратами?

- Есть целый комплекс вопросов, требующих к себе дополнительного внимания. Управление надо будет строить несколько по-другому, включая используемые специальные программные методы и производя определенным образом закладку управляющих решений в бортовой план полета, организацию контроля выполнения полетной программы и выработку прогнозов реализации полета. Процесс управления усложняется в том смысле, что он будет требовать большей сосредоточенности, большей отдачи от наземной группы управления, которая должна будет реагировать не только в реальном времени, а прогнозировать возможные варианты развития событий.

То же самое касается и пилотируемого освоения Луны. С увеличением отлетной траектории (с удалением от Земли. — RNS) эта ситуация будет только усугубляться. На Марсе, например, задержка с прохождением команд будет существенно большей. Это потребует более детальной проработки на Земле управляющих воздействий, чем это делается сейчас.

Что касается обеспечения пилотируемых полетов, тут также добавляется фактор невозможности оперативного возвращения экипажа или его спасения в любое время и из любой точки межпланетной траектории полета. Сейчас мы понимаем, что в любой критической ситуации на МКС может быть проведен срочный спуск пилотируемого корабля со спасаемым экипажем с орбиты. Для дальних миссий такое решение предусмотреть сложно, но поиск идет. Это дополнительный груз ответственности и для экипажа, и для группы управления.

- Во времена СССР в интересах исследования Солнечной системы работали станции, в частности, в Крыму. Планируется ли ввести их в контур управления ЦУП?

Эти станции переданы министерству обороны.

- Россия не исключила создания своей орбитальной станции после окончания эксплуатации МКС. Возможны ли проблемы при управлении ею?

- Решение о создании национальной космической станции должно быть серьезно обосновано. И международное сотрудничество никто не отменял. Что будет после 2024 года — а именно до этого времени продлена работа МКС — пока неизвестно. А проблем по управлению возникнуть не должно, поскольку есть громадный опыт. И управление полетом своей небольшой станцией — значительно более легкая задача, чем управление полетом российского сегмента МКС.

- Тема импортозамещения актуальна для ЦУПа?

- Специальное математическое обеспечение ЦУПа в основном писалось и пишется нами самостоятельно. Поэтому мы как полагались на себя, так и продолжаем работать. Если говорить про серьезную вычислительную технику, то, как только в России появится то, что можно будет поставить взамен того же Cisco, мы с удовольствием это сделаем.

- Влияет ли сложная политическая обстановка между Россией и западными странами на взаимодействие ЦУПа с зарубежными коллегами из NASA, ESA, JAXA?

- МКС — это большой, распределенный, но все-таки единый космический объект с общим экипажем. Единым космическим аппаратом управляют из нескольких центров. В этом смысле у всех участников есть понимание, что, если вдруг кто-то начнет что-то делить, это тут же скажется и на состоянии экипажа, и на работе бортовых систем. Поэтому, я бы сказал, что наблюдается не охлаждение отношений, а, наоборот, «компенсационное» движение навстречу друг другу. При охлаждении международных отношений группы управления начинают относиться друг к другу более мягко и стараются лучше понять друг друга, чтобы не допустить даже малейшей несогласованности действий.

Особенности построения МКС подразумевают взаимодействие групп управления из разных стран на постоянной основе. Например, коррекция движения МКС осуществляется с помощью двух средств — двигателей и силовых гироскопов. Двигатели расположены на российском сегменте, а силовые гироскопы — на американском. Управление МКС невозможно без использования двух этих средств. Нельзя станцией постоянно управлять с помощью двигателей — получается большой расход топлива. И нельзя станцией постоянно управлять на гиродинах. Это только один из примеров нашей ежедневной совместной работы.

- Как организовано взаимодействие между ЦУПами разных стран? Нет языкового барьера?

- Обмен информацией между центрами управления идет постоянно. Наш ЦУП является частью международной сети исследования космоса, он связан широкополосными каналами связи с центрами NASA и ESA. Взаимодействие между центрами осуществляется круглосуточно. Кроме того, управление МКС построено так, что кроме общения в реальном времени, в оперативном контуре, идет общение внутри рабочих групп, то есть специалисты из Европы, Америки и России собираются вместе и решают совместные задачи. Иногда они это делают очно, иногда — при помощи телеконференцсвязи.

Когда МКС создавалась, предполагалось, что позже все общение пойдет на английском языке. Потом от этой идеи отказались, но не потому, что русские плохо знают английский. Многие наши специалисты свободно им владеют. Просто английский язык, использующийся при управлении полетом МКС, достаточно специфичен. Он имеет большое количество специальной терминологии, и проще подготовить специального переводчика для того, чтобы он корректно переводил с русского на английский термины, чем заниматься языковой подготовкой каждого из специалистов. Поэтому в контуре управления полетом на голосовых каналах связи, в которых общаются специалисты, находится сертифицированный переводчик. Он знает как английскую, так и русскую терминологию и способен перевести «птичий» язык, на котором разговаривают российские специалисты управления, на такой же «птичий» язык наших американских коллег.

- То есть переводчики постоянно находятся в ЦУП?

- Да. Они же обеспечивают и переговоры на международных встречах. Но тем не менее если общаться с партнерами более десяти лет, поневоле выучишь их язык. Поэтому многие наши специалисты свободно владеют английским, а многие американцы и европейцы свободно владеют русским, чтобы лучше понимать друг друга. Владение языком, безусловно, приветствуется. Без этого невозможно оперативное взаимодействие и в информационных технологиях, и в управлении полетом.

- Насколько велика угроза для МКС от «космического мусора»?

- Проблема есть. В России создана автоматизированная система предупреждения об опасных сближениях с частицами космического мусора в околоземном космическом пространстве. Система создана под эгидой РОСКОСМОСА и позволяет отслеживать космический мусор на разных орбитах. В ее главный информационно-аналитический центр, который находится у нас в ЦУПе, стекаются все данные о космической обстановке. Это часть ЦУПа обеспечивает защиту МКС и группировки автоматических космических аппаратов от возможных столкновений в космосе с объектами искусственного происхождения. Система имеет большой потенциал для развития.

По международным договоренностям для управления полетом МКС мы в первую очередь используем данные NASA о космическом мусоре. Однако наша собственная независимая система позволяет нам, в том числе, помогать нашим американским коллегам лучше оценивать реальную или виртуальную угрозу от космического мусора для МКС.

Количество космического мусора на низких орбитах за последние 17 лет существования Международной космической станции увеличилось примерно в два раза. Разработана специальная процедура по уклонению от космического мусора. Многое зависит от точности прогнозирования столкновения МКС с космическими объектами и от своевременности выполнения маневра. У нас, повторюсь, один из сильнейших в стране баллистических центров. Им накоплен гигантский опыт вычислений. Баллистики со своими задачами блестяще справляются.

Нам удалось сохранить кадры, благодаря тому, что это не просто оперативное подразделение, а это специалисты, активно ведущие научно-исследовательские и проектно-поисковые работы. У нас издаются монографии наших специалистов, защищаются кандидатские, докторские диссертации, поэтому баллистический центр живет и как научное образование в ЦНИИмаше, и как оперативное подразделение.

- Как в целом в ЦУПе решают кадровую проблему?

- Разумеется, кадрам мы уделяем большое внимание. У нас работают в основном выпускники МГТУ имени Н.Э.Баумана и МАИ. Есть базовые, профильные кафедры, которые возглавляются нашими сотрудниками, сотрудниками РКК «Энергия» и других дружественных нам предприятий. Я, например, возглавляю кафедру системного анализа в Московском авиационном институте. То есть у нас идет непосредственное взаимодействие с высшими учебными заведениями еще на этапе подготовки студентов, и мы имеем возможность выбирать тех ребят, которые нам нравятся.

Зарплаты у нас довольно неплохие. Так, для молодых специалистов — до 35 лет — средняя зарплата за 2015 год составила порядка 70 тыс. рублей. Эти 70 тыс. рублей — средняя температура по больнице. Например, в области IT молодые ребята получают у нас гораздо больше. Именно за счет этого у нас есть возможность приглашать молодых специалистов и не бояться, что они убегут в банк или крупные IT-фирмы. ЦУП играет на рынке информационных технологий, в том числе и в уровне зарплат специалистов.

Наряду с участием в образовательных проектах, мы занимаемся популяризацией космоса, приглашая в ЦУП школьников на экскурсии. В основном, это учащиеся физико-математических школ. Так формирование интереса к космосу плавно перетекает в образование и в профессиональный отбор молодых кадров. Это та же самая стратегия постепенного развития, которой мы придерживаемся во всем.

ЦУП хорош тем, что люди здесь нужны очень разнонаправленные, например, молодые специалисты, которые подают надежды как ученые. Они у нас будут развиваться как профессионалы в баллистике или телеметрии. Нужны операторы группы управления, которые, работая в смене 25 часов кряду, должны за секунду суметь отреагировать на любую нештатную ситуацию и принять правильное решение. Навыки у этих специалистов во многом будут различаться. Поэтому и требования к комплектации персонала очень разные в зависимости от тех направлений, где они будут работать.

- Что нового в работе ЦУПа с вводом космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ?

В апреле 2016 года был осуществлен первый старт с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. Он стал тестовым не только для стартовой команды космодрома. ЦУП успешно получил телеметрическую информацию с носителя «Союз-2.1а». Прием телеметрии проводился в режиме реального времени и содержал набор параметров, характеризующих работу систем ракеты на этапе подъема на околоземную орбиту.

Для передачи телеметрической информации со стартующей ракеты впервые использовался космический аппарат «Луч-5В» из состава многофункциональной космической системы ретрансляции «Луч». С помощью этой системы ЦУП впервые получил возможность в круглосуточном режиме напрямую контролировать все телеметрические параметры ракеты, а значит, сможет контролировать телеметрические параметры и любого другого космического аппарата, управлять им и поддерживать связь с экипажем пилотируемого корабля, в том числе через видеотрансляцию.

Поскольку управление системой «Луч» осуществляется из ЦУПа, то можно сказать, что весь контроль за полетом космических объектов, с момента их старта и до приземления экипажей, будет отныне сосредоточен в одних руках — в подмосковном ЦУПе. На мой взгляд, это существенно повысит надежность и оперативность управления космическими аппаратами на всех этапах их полета.

RNS, 8 февраля 2017, https://rns.online/interviews/Glava-TSUP-o-korable-Federatsiya-lunnoi-programme-i-zapuskah-s-Vostochnogo-2017-02-08/"

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"На МКС появится первый коммерческий шлюз

 
3D-рендер шлюзовой камеры NanoRacks на модуле «Спокойствие».
NanoRacks

Компании NanoRacks и Boeing планируют установить на Международной космической станции шлюз для запуска малых спутников CubeSat. Это будет первый коммерческий шлюз на МКС, сообщает NASA.

Формат малых спутников CubeSat популярен в исследовательской среде. Из-за небольших размеров и стандартных комплектующих такой спутник легко спроектировать и относительно дешево отправить на орбиту — запуск одного спутника может стоить несколько тысяч долларов, поскольку одна ракета-носитель может принять на борт несколько десятков CubeSat. В последнее время также стал популярен запуск небольших спутников из шлюзов МКС.

Ранее для оптимизации запусков малых спутников из шлюзов МКС использовались специальные контейнеры J-SSOD и NRCSD, однако теперь NanoRacks и Boeing планируют установить для таких задач отдельный шлюз. Шлюзовую камеру планируется установить на МКС уже в 2019 году, предполагается, что она будет установлена на жилом модуле «Спокойствие» (Tranquility).

Ранее NanoRacks также заявляла, что совместно с компанией Made In Space наладит 3D-печать малых спутников прямо на борту Международной космической станции. NanoRacks организует на станции хранение и пополнение запасов стандартных модулей, деталей и комплектующих, используемых в большинстве спутников формата CubeSat, а Made In Space предоставит услуги 3D-печати в условиях низкой гравитации для сборки и компоновки спутника в соответствии с потребностями заказчика.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/08/new-airlock



"НАСА выложило  видео, демонстрирующее атаку торнадо на комплекс MAF (Michoud Assembly Facility), где происходит сборка сверхтяжелой ракеты SLS (Space Launch System) и космического корабля Orion.




Из-за природной стихии НАСА эвакуировало 3,5 тысячи сотрудников комплекса, однако пятеро из них все же получили незначительные травмы. Ракета SLS и корабль Orion не пострадали. Агентство собирается приступить к оценке нанесенного торнадо ущерба.

Комплекс MAF расположен восточнее города Новый Орлеан в штате Луизиана, входит в состав Центра космических полетов имени Джорджа Маршалла и является крупнейшим сборочным объектом НАСА. Именно на нем проводился монтаж первых ступеней лунных ракет Saturn V."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/02/08/maf/

----------


## OKA

" 10 февраля 2017 года, техническое руководство и государственная комиссия на космодроме БАЙКОНУР подтвердили готовность транспортного грузового корабля (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-05» к заправке компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами.



Старт ТГК «Прогресс МС-05» по программе Международной космической станции (МКС) запланирован на 22 февраля 2017 года в 08:58 мск.

Корабль доставит на МКС около 2,5 тонн различных грузов, в том числе сухие грузы, топливо в баках комбинированной двигательной установки и системы дозаправки, воду и сжатые газы. Сухие грузы в корабль были уложены 7 февраля. На головной обтекатель ракеты-носителя наклеен логотип к 110-летию со дня рождения С.П. Королёва."

Все фото здесь :

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


Главное , чтоб не к очередному "событию", а чтоб цель полёта была достигнута, и выполнена основная задача))



" 10 февраля 1911 года родился Мстислав Всеволодович КЕЛДЫШ, советский ученый в области математики, механики, космической науки и техники, государственный деятель, организатор науки. Именно он стал одной из тех самых великих безымянных фигур в отечественной космонавтике, чьи имена не озвучивались. В средствах массовой информации в течение нескольких лет после исторического полета Юрия ГАГАРИНА упоминались лишь таинственные «Главный конструктор космических кораблей» и «Главный теоретик». И лишь после смерти «Главного конструктора космических кораблей» Сергея Павловича КОРОЛЁВА имя «Главного теоретика» Мстислава КЕЛДЫША, президента Академии наук СССР, одного из самых блистательных ученых и организаторов науки того времени стало известно широкой общественности.

Научная карьера Мстислава КЕЛДЫША была стремительной. Еще в школе у КЕЛДЫША проявились способности в математике и точных науках. По окончании школы Мстислав он поступает на физико-математический факультет Московского государственного университета. После завершения обучения в МГУ в 1931 году его направляют в Центральный аэрогидродинамический институт имени Н.Е.Жуковского (ЦАГИ), где он начал заниматься исследованиями нелинейных задач обтекания.

Продолжая работать в ЦАГИ, КЕЛДЫШ поступил осенью 1934 в аспирантуру (дополненную затем двухлетней докторантурой) Математического института имени В.А.Стеклова АН СССР, где занимался вопросами теории приближений функций, тесно связанными с прикладной тематикой его работы (гидро-, аэродинамика). В 1935 ему без защиты присвоена ученая степень кандидата физико-математических наук, в 1937 — степень кандидата технических наук и звание профессора по специальности «аэродинамика». А в 1938 году им была защищена докторская диссертация.

Цикл работ КЕЛДЫША и его сотрудников предвоенных и военных лет посвящен колебаниям и автоколебаниям авиационных конструкций. Его исследования заложили основы методов численного расчета и моделирования в аэродинамических трубах явления флаттера (сильные колебания крыльев самолета, возникавшие при определенных скоростях движения самолета и приводившие к его разрушению). Результаты КЕЛДЫША не только привели к разработке простых и надежных мер предотвращения флаттера, но и стали основой нового раздела науки о прочности авиационных конструкций и сыграли большую роль в создании скоростной авиации в нашей стране.

Успех прикладных работ КЕЛДЫША обусловлен не только его глубокой интуицией инженера-механика и экспериментатора, но и выдающимся талантом математика, тонкого теоретика и творца вычислительных алгоритмов и методов. И наоборот, многие его фундаментальные математические исследования имеют своим истоком проблемы, возникшие из его работ по механике. Как математик КЕЛДЫШ внес свой вклад в теорию функций, теорию потенциала, дифференциальные уравнения, функциональный анализ. Большое значение имеют результаты КЕЛДЫША в механике, охватывающие гидродинамику, аэродинамику, газовую динамику, механику самолетных конструкций.

В сентябре 1943 года КЕЛДЫШ избран членом-корреспондентом АН СССР по Отделению физико-математических наук. В июне 1944 года стал заведующим отдела механики в Математическом институте АН СССР и оставался в этой должности до 1953 года.

В конце 1946 года КЕЛДЫШ избран действительным членом АН СССР по Отделению технических наук. Начался новый период его деятельности, связанный с именами КУРЧАТОВА и КОРОЛЕВА. Сразу после избрания академиком он назначен начальником (с августа 1950 года научным руководителем) головного научно-исследовательского института (НИИ-1 Министерства авиационной промышленности, ныне Центр имени М.В.Келдыша), занимавшегося прикладными задачами ракетостроения. С этого времени основное направление деятельности КЕЛДЫША связано с ракетной техникой.

В послевоенные годы КЕЛДЫШ занимался решением проблем атомной энергетики и вычислительной математики. Потребовались новые методы исследования, прежде всего эффективные методы и средства математического расчета. Необходимость их создания вызвала в области вычислительной математике революцию, коренным образом изменившую ее общенаучное значение. КЕЛДЫШ одним из первых сумел предугадать роль вычислительной математики в повышении эффективности научно-технического поиска. Познакомившись с создателями первой отечественной ЭВМ М.А.ЛЕСЕЧКО и Ю.Я.БАЗИЛЕВСКИМ, он стал специалистом в этой области. В 1953 году он стал основателем Института (до 1966 — Отделения) прикладной математики АН СССР и его бессменным директором. С деятельностью этого института, носящего ныне его имя, во многом связано становление современной вычислительной математики в нашей стране.

В работах по созданию ракетно-ядерного щита КЕЛДЫШ принимал участие и как руководитель больших коллективов и как автор многих научно-технических идей и вычислительных методов. В это время им опубликованы работы по оценке последствий ядерного взрыва.

Он внес выдающийся вклад в развитие советской космической науки и техники. Начав работать по космической тематике в 1946 в творческом сотрудничестве с С.П.КОРОЛЕВЫМ, он стал одним из инициаторов широкого развертывания работ по изучению и освоению космоса. Велик его вклад в становление и успешное развитие таких научных направлений, как механика космического полета и космическая навигация. С 1953 года в Математическом институте АН СССР велись работы по решению задач выведения на орбиту Земли искусственного спутника, увенчавшиеся 4 октября 1957 года успешным запуском и выводом на орбиту первого в мире искусственного спутника Земли. Под его научным руководством и с его участием реализовывались программы исследования Луны, Венеры, Марса.

Огромный вклад Мстислав КЕЛДЫШ внес и в развитие отечественной пилотируемой космонавтики. Выявление новых научных и технических задач, развитие космической техники, формирование комплексных научно-технических программ, вопросы управления полетами — далеко не полный перечень проблем, входивших в круг деятельности КЕЛДЫША. В 1961 году за особые заслуги в развитии ракетной техники, создании и успешном запуске 12 апреля 1961 первого в мире космического корабля «Восток» с человеком на борту он был второй раз удостоен звания Героя Социалистического Труда.

Большой период жизни Келдыша связан с его деятельностью в Президиуме Академии наук СССР, начавшейся в октябре 1953 и продолжавшейся до конца его жизни. С 1953 он академик-секретарь Отделения математики Академии наук. В 1960 избран вице-президентом, а в мае 1961 — президентом Академии наук СССР. Годы, когда пост президента Академии наук СССР занимал КЕЛДЫШ, были периодом наиболее быстрого роста Академии, превращения ее в крупнейший центр фундаментальной науки. В 1971 за исключительные заслуги перед государством в развитии советской науки и техники, большую научную и общественную деятельность и в связи с 60-летием Келдыш стал трижды Героем Социалистического Труда.

10 января 1973 года КЕЛДЫШ перенес операцию на кровеносных сосудах, выполненную американским профессором М. Де БЕККИ (отказавшимся от гонорара за операцию и выразившим благодарность за честь оперировать КЕЛДЫША). Мстислав Всеволодович КЕЛДЫШ умер 24 июня 1978 года. Урна с прахом Келдыша захоронена в Кремлевской стене у Красной площади в Москве.

В настоящее время на доме в Москве, где он жил (Воробьевское шоссе, 8), на зданиях МГУ имени М.В.Ломоносова установлены мемориальные доски. Бюсты установлены на Аллее Космонавтов (у проспекта Мира в Москве) и у Института прикладной математики Российской Академии наук (ныне имени М.В.Келдыша). Именем КЕЛДЫША назван кратер на обратной стороне Луны и одна из малых планет."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |


Космонавтика- дочь Авиации)) 

Авиаторы и Космонавты- верные потомки их))

© ОКА ))

----------


## OKA

" Последний «Зенит-3SLБФ» будет использован для вывода спутника AngoSat с Байконура российской S7ТКС

Центр информационных связей ГП «КБ «Южное» сообщает:

Как уже сообщалось в СМИ, в течение времени, пока будет длиться процесс оформления разрешительных документов по переходу концерна See Launch в собственность корпорации S7 и соответственно возобновится возможность запусков ракетоносителя «Зенит» с морской платформы, специально образованное подразделение корпорации С7 Космические Транспортные Системы (С7 ТКС) заявило о намерениях привлечь уже изготовленную ракету «Зенит-3SLБФ» для вывода спутника AngoSat с космодрома Байконур.

С целью выполнения положений основных организационных документов этой миссии в течение 24-26 января в столице Белоруссии Минске было проведено первое организационно-техническое совещание. Интересы украинской стороны были представлены делегациями КБ «Южное» и ПО «Южмаш».

По результатам совещания был определен перечень основных мероприятий по подготовке пуска и согласованы сроки их выполнения.

Таким образом, на предприятиях украинской кооперации полным ходом начаты работы по адаптации ракетоносителя «Зенит» к выводу спутнике AngoSat вместо ранее запланированного «Спектр-РГ».

Также участниками совещания были обсуждены информацию о состоянии дел проекта «Морской старт» и его обновления."

Последний «Зенит-3SLБФ» будет использован для вывода спутника AngoSat с Байконура российской S7ТКС: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

" 22 февраля 2017 года с космодрома БАЙКОНУР планируется последний пуск ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-У» – самой массовой и одной из самых надёжных модификаций в семействе легендарных РН «Союз». Планируется, что последняя ракета-носитель выведет на орбиту транспортный грузовой корабль «Прогресс МС-05» с грузом для Международной космической станции.

Ракета-носитель «Союз-У» эксплуатируется с 1973 года. Она предназначалась для выведения на околоземную орбиту транспортных кораблей, космических аппаратов специального, технологического и медико-биологического назначения (типа «Фотон» и «Бион»), а также автоматических космических аппаратов различных типов. На данный момент производство «Союз-У» завершено.

Разработанная на базе предыдущих вариантов Р-7А, РН «Союз-У» повторяет конструктивно-компоновочную схему всех «семерок», создателем которых является команда С.П.КОРОЛЁВА. Ракета-носитель «Союз-У» (11А511У) была разработана коллективом конструкторского бюро под руководством Д.И. КОЗЛОВА и серийно изготавливалась на самарском заводе «Прогресс» (сейчас – РКЦ «Прогресс»).

Здесь использована аналоговая система управления, выполненная по дублированной схеме. Отличие ракет-носителей «Союз-У» от предшественников заключается в применении двигателей первой и второй ступеней с повышенными энергетическими характеристиками. На всех трех ступенях ракеты-носителя устанавливаются двигатели, работающие на топливе кислород-керосин.

Всего на начало 2017 года было совершено 788 пусков ракет-носителей «Союз-У», из них лишь 22 пуска – аварийные. Подтвержденный показатель эксплуатационной надежности «Союз-У» – 0,972."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

" В монтажно-испытательном корпусе космических аппаратов (пл.254) космодрома БАЙКОНУР продолжаются работы по подготовке транспортного грузового корабля (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-05» к запуску ракетой-носителем (РН) «Союз-У». Совместные расчеты РКК «Энергия» и РКЦ «Прогресс» завершили технологические операции по накатке головного обтекателя ракеты-носителя «Союз-У» на ТГК. До этого специалисты РКК «Энергия» провели авторский осмотр транспортного грузового корабля новой серии.

В соответствии с графиком подготовительных работ головной блок с ТГК «Прогресс МС-05» будет транспортирован в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракет-носителей для общей сборки с ракетой.



Запуск ТГК «Прогресс МС-05» запланирован на 22 февраля 2017 года. Это будет последний пуск РН «Союз-У» - самой массовой и одной из самых надёжных модификаций в семействе легендарных РН «Союз». Грузовой корабль доставит на МКС около 2,5 тонн различных грузов, в том числе сухие грузы, топливо, воду и сжатые газы. В грузовом отсеке уложено научное оборудование и комплектующие для системы жизнеобеспечения, а также контейнеры с продуктами питания, предметы одежды, медикаменты и средства личной гигиены для членов экипажа."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

" 20 февраля 2017 года ракета-носитель (РН) «Союз-У» с транспортным грузовым кораблем (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-05» вывезена на стартовую площадку №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР и установлена в пусковую систему. Начаты работы по графику первого стартового дня. Проводятся предстартовые испытания систем и агрегатов ракетно-космического комплекса, проверяется взаимодействие бортовой аппаратуры и наземного оборудования, анализируется телеметрия.

На раннее утро 22 февраля 2017 года намечено заседание Государственной комиссии, которая рассмотрев результаты подготовки и испытаний систем ракеты-носителя и наземного оборудования должна дать разрешение на заправку ракеты космического назначения (РКН) компонентами топлива и пуск РКН «Союз-У».

Пуск РН «Союз-У с ТГК «Прогресс МС-05» запланирован на 8:58:33 мск 22 февраля 2017 года. Это будет последний пуск РН «Союз-У» - самой массовой и одной из самых надёжных модификаций в семействе легендарных РН «Союз». Грузовой корабль доставит на МКС около 2,5 тонн различных грузов, в том числе топливо, сжатые газы, скафандр «Орлан-МКС», оборудование для научных экспериментов, средства медицинского обеспечения, а также контейнеры с пищей и водой, расходное оборудование и посылки для экипажа МКС."



Все фото :

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"19 февр. в  17:39 по московскому времени со стартовой площадки номер 39 космодрома на мысе Каннаверал к МКС стартовал грузовик Dragon с грузом продовольствия и научного оборудования. Первая ступень отработала успешно и вывела корабль на околоземную орбиту, после чего совершила посадку на площадку LZ-1 космодрома. Вторая ступень также отработала успешно, корабль раскрыл солнечные батареи. Стыковка ожидается вечером в среду, 22 февраля. Об этом сообщает твиттер SpaceX, трансляция запуска велась NASA TV.

Среди оборудования на борту корабля прибор для выращивания кристаллов белков в невесомости, а также эксперимент-победитель X-Prize по исследованию развития резистентности бактерий к антибиотикам. В рамках последнего на МКС будет доставлен штамм золотистого стафилококка. Общая масса груза превышает 2 тонны.




Изначально запуск был запланирован на 18 февраля, но за 13 секунд до старта был отложен из-за проблем со второй ступенью. Инженеры отметили аномалии в системе управления вектором тяги. Интересно, что в качестве стартовой площадки SpaceX использовала площадку A стартового комплекса LC-39. Последний запуск с LC-39 произведен в 2011 году, это был завершающий и 135 по счету запуск по программе «Спейс Шаттл». Ранее она использовалась для кораблей миссии «Аполлон».

Грузовой корабль Dragon — первый коммерческий корабль, доставивший на МКС полезный груз. Новый полет уже девятая подобная миссия компании SpaceX. Из всех полетов Dragon лишь один завершился аварией — 28 июня 2015 года произошел взрыв ракеты-носителя спустя две минуты после запуска двигателей. Компания планирует в будущем доставлять на Международную космическую станцию экипажи. Первый пилотируемый полет запланирован на 2018 год.

Владимир Королёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/19/dragon-success


"Аэрокосмическая компания SpaceX отложила первый запуск транспортного космического корабля Dragon к Марсу, как минимум, на 2020 год. Об этом сообщает Engadget со ссылкой на слова президента SpaceX Гвинн Шотуэлл.

Изначально SpaceX планировала отправить на Марс первый корабль в 2022 году, однако затем представители компании официально сдвинули сроки и заявили о запуске в 2018 году. Для запуска беспилотного транспортного корабля Red Dragon компания планирует использовать разрабатываемую ракету-носитель Falcon Heavy.

По словам Гвинн Шотуэлл, SpaceX не удастся отправить корабль на Марс в 2018 году, поскольку компании пришлось переориентироваться на более актуальные проекты, такие как разработка Falcon Heavy и программа пилотируемых полетов к МКС CCP — ранее стало известно, что в двигателях Falcon 9 существует угроза появления трещин в лопастях турбин подачи топлива. Из-за смены приоритетов SpaceX отказалась от планов по запуску Red Dragon в 2018 году и корабль полетит на Марс не раньше 2020 года.

Кроме беспилотных полетов на Марс также известно о планах по колонизации Марса, о которых Илон Маск рассказал осенью 2016 года. Для этого будет использоваться многоразовый космический корабль ITS (Межпланетная транспортная система), который будет заправляться на орбите Земли, а для обратного полета топливо будет добываться непосредственно на Марсе. Первый пилотируемый полет ITS запланирован на промежуток с 2023 по 2025 год.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/20/dragon-delayed

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 22 февраля. /ТАСС/. Российский грузовой космический корабль "Прогресс МС-05" вышел на орбиту и взял курс к Международной космической станции, сообщили ТАСС в Центре управления полетами.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Космос - Грузовой космический корабль "Прогресс МС-05" вышел на орбиту

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 22 фев — РИА Новости, Александр Ковалёв. Новая ракета-носитель для плавучего космодрома "Морской старт" будет спроектирована и предложена российскому покупателю проекта — S7 Group вместо использовавшихся ранее для запусков "Зенитов" украинского производства, заявил в интервью РИА Новости генеральный директор корпорации Владимир Солнцев.

"Думаю, что уже в ближайшие четыре года мы сможем предложить S7 Group новую ракету. График создания этого носителя есть. Уже сейчас понятно, что будет использоваться двигатель первой ступени – это РД-171М, как сейчас на "Зените". Вторая ступень будет с применением РД-0124 производства КБХА. Не исключается, что "Зенит" будет использоваться до тех пор, пока не будет нашей новой ракеты", — отметил Солнцев.

Отвечая на вопрос, какая дальнейшая судьба ожидает проект "Наземный старт", и будет ли он закрыт в связи с отсутствием новых ракет "Зенит", глава РКК "Энергия" сказал: "проект "Наземный старт" плавно переходит в российско-казахстанский проект "Байтерек", только с применением ракеты-носителя "Сункар".

Полный текст интервью : 

https://ria.ru/interview/20170222/1488537211.html

Ранее сообщалось, что покупатель плавучего космодрома "Морской старт" компания "С 7 Космические Транспортные Системы", входящая в холдинг S7 Group, получила лицензию на осуществление космической деятельности.

Лицензия предоставляет компании право участия в международном сотрудничестве в области исследования и использования космического пространства в мирных целях. Получение лицензии, в частности, позволяет ООО "С7 КТС" заниматься аналитической интеграцией работ по обеспечению запусков космических аппаратов с космодрома Байконур с использованием космического ракетного комплекса "Зенит-М".

В 2016 году S7 Group объявила о подписании контракта с группой компаний Sea Launch, предусматривающего покупку имущественного комплекса "Морской старт". Предметом сделки являются корабль Sea Launch Commander, платформа Odyssey с установленным на них оборудованием ракетного сегмента, наземное оборудование в базовом порту Лонг-Бич (США) и интеллектуальные права, принадлежащие компании Sea Launch, включая товарный знак. В планах компании — совершение до 70 коммерческих пусков в течение 15 лет."

https://ria.ru/science/20170222/1488568345.html



"Наблюдательный совет https://twitter.com/roscosmos  рассмотрел проект Стратегии госкорпорации и рекомендовал её к внесению на одобрение https://twitter.com/Pravitelstvo_RF "

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/834419034225524742


"Космический корабль Dragon, на борту которого находится полезный груз массой 2,5 тонны, благополучно пристыковался к Международной космической станции со второй попытки. Об этом сообщается в твиттере NASA.

Изначально стыковка была назначена на среду, 22 февраля, на 11:25 утра по московскому времени. Однако она не состоялась, так как бортовой навигатор неверно интерпретировал положение корабля относительно станции. Обнаружив ошибку, автоматика отменила задание на стыковку. После этого бортовой компьютер принялся рассчитывать новую траекторию сближения корабля и МКС.

По сообщению NASA, сбой не был критическим. «Космический корабль находится в прекрасном состоянии, без каких-либо повреждений, экипаж на борту МКС тоже не пострадал», — сообщалось в среду в блоге агентства.

Второй заход на стыковку начался 23 февраля в 12:00 по московскому времени. Примерно через два часа Dragon приблизился к МКС на расстояние в 10 метров, после чего был захвачен роботизированной «рукой», которой управлял бортовой инженер экспедиции, французский астронавт Тома Песке. В этом составе экипажа МКС Песке представляет Европейское космическое агентство.

Окончательно стыковка произошла в 15:57 по московскому времени. Dragon пристал к шлюзу модуля Harmony, обращенному в сторону Земли. Корабль несет на борту запас продовольствия для экипажа и научное оборудование.

Dragon стартовал с космодрома на мысе Каннаверал в США в воскресенье, 19 февраля, также со второй попытки. Первую, назначенную на 18 февраля, пришлось отложить за 13 секунд до старта из-за технического сбоя в системе управления вектором тяги во второй ступени. Во второй раз ракета-носитель Falcon 9, созданная компанией SpaceX Илона Маска, отработала штатно, причем первая ступень ракеты благополучно опустилась на стартовую площадку космодрома. Это уже десятый полет коммерческого корабля Dragon к МКС (одна миссия закончилась аварией) и первый, совершенный с исторической площадки A стартового комплекса LC-39 космического центра Кеннеди, откуда стартовали практически все пилотируемые запуски в рамках американской лунной программы Aполлон.

Между тем в среду, 22 февраля, в 20:58 по московскому времени с космодрома Байконур к МКС стартовала ракета-носитель «Союз-У» с грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-05» на борту, которая также доставит грузы на МКС. Стыковка «Прогресса» и станции назначена на 11:34 в пятницу, 24 февраля. Об этом сообщается в твиттере корпорации «Роскосмос».

Дмитрий Иванов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/23/dragon-ics-docking

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост :

"Конкуренция спутникостроителей в США вышла на новый виток. Годы, когда компании создающие спутники появлялись как грибы, уходят и начинается эпоха слияний и поглощений. Последняя обсуждаемая новость: поглощение стартапом Planet Labs спутникового подразделения Google Terra Bella. Где прибыль в космосе и куда всё движется мы и попробуем разобраться.

Компании Planet Labs и SkyBox появились примерно в одно время - в конце 2000-х. Это были молодые команды вчерашних студентов и аспирантов, которые решили заняться космонавтикой при помощи строительства малых космических аппаратов и захвата части растущего рынка дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ). SkyBox выбрали более сложный путь: взялись за довольно серьезный проект группировки из 36 микроспутников SkySat, каждый из которых весит 70 кг и размером почти метр в поперечнике.



Используя свои ноу-хау в оптической схеме, матрицах и обработке данных они смогли добиться впечатляющих характеристик. С высоты 600 км их аппарат смог снимать с детализацией около 1 м, причем не только фото, но и видео.

Что более важно, снимки SkySat обладают еще и коммерческой ценностью, как мультиспектральная съемка высокого разрешения, благодаря нескольким спектральным фильтрам, и системе ориентации, обеспечивающей надежную геопривязку.

В общем, технологии SkyBox можно назвать безупречными. Есть хорошая статья об их разработках. Неплохо шло у них и привлечение инвестиций: $3-18-70 млн раунд за раундом. В конце-концов, когда они изготовили три спутника, запустили с Байконура два из них, и заказали производство еще 16-ти, их купила компания Google за полмиллиарда и переименовала в свое подразделение Terra Bella. Хотя первоначальные оценки компании достигали $0,7 и $1 млрд.

Коммерческое применение SkySat предполагалось шире чем у существующих спутников за счет большого количества аппаратов, для повышенной частоты съемки заданных участков местности, но, в целом, бизнес модели не сильно отличалось от предложения других подобных компаний, только что видеосъемка добавилась.

Компания Planet Labs пошла другим путем, и стала делать спутники еще меньше - в стандарте CubeSat. Преимущества этого стандарта в том, что его можно запускать практически любой попутной ракетой, возить на МКС, закупать компоненты в интернет-магазине, в США огромное количество студентов имеет опыт разработки таких спутников, т.к. он и развивался как образовательный стандарт. Недостатки CubeSat происходят от их преимуществ: низкая надежность индустриальных компонентов (хотя у SkyBox тоже industrial), малые габариты не позволяют поставить достаточно производительную оптику, систему электропитания, радиолинию, двигательную установку... До Planet Labs практически никто не рассматривал CubeSat в качестве прикладной технологии, на которой можно заработать или получить ценные научные данные (в России до сих пор не рассматривают).

В 2013 году Planet Labs запустила два своих спутника Dove, массой по 5 кг на орбиты высотой 260 и 550 км, а через пару месяцев опубликовала первые снимки с них (судя по всему, оказавшиеся и последними).

Снимки оказались цветными, с разрешением 3-5 метров. Но полноценными мультиспектральными данными их считать нельзя, т.к. на всех спутниках Planet Labs стоит обычная фотоматрица с фильтром Байера, поэтому применение таких снимков в сельском или лесном хозяйстве или в геологии ограничено. Фактически они не показывают ничего, чего нельзя увидеть невооруженным глазом. Dove можно было бы считать “космической цифромыльницей” за простоту, и ограниченные возможности, по сравнению с конкурентами. В то же время в категории CubeSat это очень хорошие аппараты - практически лучшие. К примеру, несколько спутников выжили в сокрушительном взрыве ракеты Antares осенью 2014 года. В космос они не полетели, но, по заверению сотрудников компании, смогли включиться и показать работоспособность систем.

Еще у Planet Labs была Идея, революционность которой переплюнула всех предшественников, превосходящих в оптике, и качестве данных. Компания предложила запускать много спутников. Не три десятка, как SkyBox, а больше сотни. По их планам 125 спутников на околоземной солнечно-синхронной орбите должны стать “сканирующей линейкой” снимающей изображение всей земной суши раз в сутки. Фото Земли раз в сутки с разрешением 5 м. Каждый день. Это фантастическая возможность, даже с поправкой на облачность, о которой многие могли только мечтать, по сути - видеорегистратор всей планеты. Сейчас такая возможность есть только в разрешении 500 м благодаря спутникам NASA Terra и Aqua.

И слова не расходились с делом. Через полгода, после первых летных испытаний, Planet Labs запустила уже 28 штук. Затем больше полусотни каждый год. Запуски идут при любом удобном случае: с МКС, при государственных пусках, на конверсионных баллистических ракетах, ракетами США, России, Индии, Японии - не важно на какую орбиту и высоту, лишь бы летали.

Дешевизна компонентов, оперативность сборки и запуска, большие партии, обеспечили эволюционность развития технологий, немыслимую ранее в космической отрасли. За два года с момента первых пусков, компания реализовала двенадцать поколений спутников, каждое из которых было технологичнее, производительнее и эффективнее предыдущего. Хотя фундаментальные ограничения все-таки не перепрыгнуть: слабая энергетика, маленький телескоп, слабая система ориентации...

По части инвестиций компании тоже поперло после первых фоточек. С лета 2013 года компания получила более $180 млн в четырех раундах, в том числе $50 млн от российского инвестора Юрия Мильнера. Новых инвесторов привлекали десятки запущенных аппаратов, красивые фотографии Земли, и, конечно, же Идея. К августу 2015 компания достигла психологической отметки: 101 спутник на орбите, и это несмотря на то, что за два года потеряла 36 аппаратов в двух ракетных взрывах.

До вчерашнего дня численность спутниковой группировки насчитывала шесть десятков аппаратов. Большая часть из запущенных аппаратов выводилась с Международной космической станции, а после таких запусков они живут около года - потом сгорают в атмосфере.

Но вчера индийская ракета PSLV-37 вывела еще 88 спутников на солнечно-синхронную орбиту, где их общее число достигло 100 штук!

Руководство Planet Labs предполагало и более амбициозные шаги. Отчасти благодаря им и родился проект лунного микроспутника, когда я узнал, что Planet подумывает запустить свои кубсаты на Луну, причем ракетой Роскосмоса. Это выглядело будто компания просто не в состоянии эффективно переварить свои миллионы. Более опытные участники микроспутникового рынка заговорили об “опьянении кубсатами”, намекая на раздуваемый рыночный пузырь, который не сможет окупить вложения.

В то же самое время, представители компании поделились и своими коммерческими успехами: сумма заключенных контрактов на поставку данных превысила объем вложенных средств. Хотя заключить контракт - еще не означает его исполнить и получить прибыль - спутниковые мультиспектральные данные так и не достигли коммерческого качества.

В Planet быстро нашли применение своим деньгам. Понимая, что Луна не сулит прибыли, они сделали более перспективное вложение: приобрели германскую компанию RapidEye, которая со своими спутниками работает на рынке космической съемки с 2011 года.

Спутники RapidEye далеко не кубсаты: масса 150 кг, метр в поперечнике, пять штук летает с 2008 года. Разрешение снимков тоже около 5 м как и у PlanetLabs, но это уже профессиональные мультиспектральные данные коммерческого уровня. Несмотря на качественную технику, у проекта был сложный путь: в 2011 году пережил банкротство, был выкуплен за $19 млн, в 2012 году показал прибыль в $40 млн. В 2015 году компания привлекла $18 млн инвестиций для развертывания новой группировки однометрового разрешения (фактически - аналог SkySat), но в том же году была куплена Planet Labs (сумма сделки не разглашается). Это приобретение серьезно усилило Planet, обеспечив богатейшим архивом данных за предыдущие годы, и стабильным бизнесом с сотней постоянных клиентов. Демонстрируя возможности объединения данных с RapidEye и Dove компания выпустила видеоролик, где можно наблюдать изменения на Земле в течение 6 лет.

Ранее такое было возможно только в разрешении снимков 22 метра и периодичностью примерно в две недели благодаря спутникам Landsat.

В конце 2016 года в Кремниевой долине поползли слухи: Google избавляется от Terra Bella и продает ее не кому-нибудь, а Planet Labs. Поговаривают про стоимость приобретения в $300 млн, т.е Google потеряет на этой сделке $200 млн, хотя условия пока неизвестны, возможно разницу компенсирует спутниковыми снимками.

Как же получилось, что компания, превосходящая конкурентов технологически, в которую вложено в несколько раз больше средств, оказалась поглощена создателем “игрушечных” кубсатов? Terra Bella составляла бОльшую угрозу нынешнему лидеру мирового рынка дистанционного зондирования Земли - DigitalGlobe, который поставляет сверхдетальные снимки до 30 см государственным и коммерческим заказчикам - тому же Google. Но оказалось, что Google выгоднее покупать снимки на стороне, чем содержать собственное подразделение.

Сложно понять и мотивацию Planet Labs - это приобретение противоречит заявленной стратегии: снимать всю Землю в разрешении 5 м. Спутники Terra Bella снимают в несколько раз лучше, а значит их потребуется несколько сотен для достижения той же цели.

Возможно, Planet Labs покупает прежде всего технологии и компетенции Terra Bella для применения их в своем проекте. Также возможно, что компания идет навстречу запросам клиентов, которые хотят видеть больше и лучше. Тут уместно вспомнить, что с 2015 года Национальное агентство геопространственной разведки США (NGA) сообщило об интересе к данным, поставляемым коммерческими компаниями Planet Labs, Terra Bella и Black Sky.

В октябре 2016 года Planet Labs получила пробный контракт на 7 месяцев на $20 млн за, фактически, шпионскую съемку. Вражеские танки и пуск ракет они не увидят, но возведение долговременных сооружений или перемещение крупных соединений техники определять смогут с высокой оперативностью, которую Пентагон не обеспечит своими средствами.

Тут уместно вспомнить о предыдущем резонансном слиянии двух частных космических компаний DigitalGlobe и GeoEye в 2013 году. Они в 2010 году получили контракты NGA на $3+ миллиарда каждый, а потом решили объединиться для более эффективного освоения государственных средств. Похоже, что объединение Planet Labs и Terra Bella решили провести сразу, не дожидаясь трех лет, так проще и государству, работающему с одним подрядчиком, и спутникостроителям - так они могут развивать одну наземную сеть приема и обработки данных.

В целом, слияние Planet Labs и Terra Bella может указывать на закат романтических ожиданий от микро- и наноспутниковой революции. Ожидалось, что применение индустриальных компонентов и миниатюризация космических аппаратов приведет к удешевлению данных, развертыванию огромных спутниковых группировок, работающих в интересах точного земледелия, Google и “Яндекс”, биржевых аналитиков и инвестиционных исследований, а свелось всё в конечном счете к госзаказам из военного бюджета. Конечно, коммерческая деятельность сохранится и будет доходной, но Пентагон довольно четко обозначил свой интерес: “мы должны иметь возможность купить то, что нам нужно и когда нам нужно”, т.е. независимо от коммерческих успехов, государство намерено поддерживать функционирование существующих спутниковых группировок, и, судя по всему, их дальнейшее развитие.

В этом контексте, опыт Planet Labs и Terra Bella стоит учитывать отечественным коммерческим спутникостроителям, возможно, сохраняющим “революционную романтику” коммерческого космоса, и госструктурам, ответственным за космическое государственно-частное партнерство. Технические команды, способные к реализации проектов сравнимых с Planet Labs и Terra Bella в России есть. Но без достаточно четко обозначенной заинтересованности государства в результатах работы таких спутников, пройти путь от готовности сделать спутник к поставкам снимков с орбиты - невозможно."

Американская история "ДЗЗ" - Открытый космос Зеленого кота

----------


## OKA

"27 февраля 2017 года, на территории Хартебистхукской радиоастрономической обсерватории (HartRAO) в городе Крюгерсдорп (ЮАР), состоялся официальный ввод в штатную эксплуатацию второй станции «Сажень-ТМ-БИС» производства АО «НПК «СПП».

В торжественной церемонии открытия приняли участие руководители Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС», АО «НПК «СПП», HartRAO, Департамента науки и технологий ЮАР, Южно-Африканского национального космического агентства, Национального исследовательского фонда ЮАР, а также советник-посланник посольства РФ в ЮАР.

Заместитель генерального директора Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» по международному сотрудничеству Сергей САВЕЛЬЕВ: «История взаимоотношений между ЮАР и Россией насчитывает более чем 25 лет взаимовыгодного и успешного сотрудничества и дружбы, а запуск новой высокотехнологичной космической системы производства РФ на территории ЮАР является не только очередным подтверждением наших дружеских отношений, но и основой для дальнейшего развития научного сотрудничества между РФ и ЮАР».

Генеральный директор НПК СПП Юрий РОЙ: «Мы рады видеть здесь результат нашей совместной кропотливой работы. Мы с оптимизмом смотрим в будущее и выражаем готовность принять участие в будущих совместных с южноафриканской стороной проектах».

Директор HartRAO Людвиг КОМБРИНК: «В настоящий момент мы развиваем сотрудничество с российскими институтами и предприятиями на многих уровнях, и сегодняшнее мероприятие – очередной шаг вперед в области науки для обеих стран».

Размещенная в ЮАР система «Сажень-ТМ-БИС» стала вторым по счету радио-лазерным комплексом зарубежного сегмента сети станций РОСКОСМОСА, создаваемой в интересах системы ГЛОНАСС (первый комплекс такого типа был установлен и запущен 14 июля 2014 г. в г. Бразилиа, Бразилия). Данная система предназначена для выполнения прецизионных измерений наклонной дальности до КА, оснащенных лазерными ретрорефлекторами, с высотой орбиты до 25 000 км, а также для непрерывного слежения за навигационными сигналами спутников ГЛОНАСС и GPS, измерений текущих навигационных параметров их движения и приема навигационных сообщений от спутников."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |



"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 28 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Волков/. Американская компания SpaceX намерена организовать в конце 2018 года коммерческий полет вокруг Луны. Об этом говорится в распространенном в понедельник сообщении компании.

В нем отмечается, что миссия будет осуществлена с помощью новой пилотируемой версии корабля Dragon, способной брать на борт экипаж. Она будет готова уже к концу текущего года. Dragon возьмет на борт двух космических туристов, которые заплатили для этого "значительную сумму", сообщили в SpaceX.

Новый пилотируемый Dragon Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) планирует использовать для совершения полетов на Международную космическую станцию (МКС). "После того, как NASA приступит к полетам с использованием пилотируемого Dragon, SpaceX осуществит частную миссию, предусматривающую облет вокруг Луны и возвращение на Землю", - говорится в сообщении американской компании.

Первый полет обновленного Dragon к МКС, как ожидается, будет совершен позднее в этом году. Изначально он не будет брать на борт людей, миссии корабля с членами экипажа начнутся во II квартале 2018 года. После этого, в конце того же года, как раз и планируется коммерческий полет вокруг Луны. "Благодаря частным пилотируемым миссиям, в поддержку которых выступает NASA, долгосрочные затраты правительства (на использование Dragon) уменьшатся, а надежность полетов повысится", - заверили в SpaceX.

В роли носителя Dragon выступит тяжелая версии ракеты Falcon 9, которая пока находится на стадии разработки, ее первые тестовые запуски пройдут летом этого года. Как сообщили в SpaceX, запуск Dragon с двумя космическими туристами на борту будет произведен с космодрома на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида) с той же площадки, с которой стартовали корабли в рамках программы пилотируемых полетов Apollo."

Подробнее на ТАСС:




ТАСС: Космос - SpaceX планирует осуществить коммерческий полет вокруг Луны в 2018 году

В 2018 анриал, однако)) Но космотуры вещь интересная))

----------


## OKA

"СОЧИ, 28 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Петров/. Полная сборка ракеты-носителя "Ангара" будет запущена в омском ПО "Полет" (филиал ГКНПЦ им. М. В. Хруничева) в 2017 году, сообщил в интервью ТАСС на Российском инвестиционном форуме в Сочи губернатор региона Виктор Назаров.

"В 2017 году ракета "Ангара" уже будет собираться только на территории Омского региона. Работа над внедрением полного технического цикла изготовления проводится в настоящее время", - заявил Назаров.

По его словам, реконструкцию и строительство производственных помещений ПО "Полет" проводит Федеральное агентство по специальному строительству. Цех под полную сборку ракеты планируется сдать во втором квартале 2017 года.

"Для региона такой проект означает создание новых рабочих места, причем высокотехнологичных, что для нас очень важно. Сегодня в Омском Политехническом университете создан отдельный факультет ракетостроения, чтобы готовить специалистов именно для этой отрасли", - отметил Назаров. Для Омской области такие проекты необходимы для развития ее промышленного потенциала, считает глава региона.

"Ангара" - новое поколение отечественных ракет-носителей на основе универсальных ракетных модулей с кислородно-керосиновыми двигателями. Семейство включает носители от легкого до тяжелого классов. Первый запуск легкой "Ангары" состоялся в июле 2014 года, тяжелая "Ангара" впервые стартовала в декабре того же года.

Ранее генеральный конструктор Центра им. Хруничева Александр Медведев заявлял в интервью ТАСС, что стоимость запусков тяжелых ракет-носителей из семейства "Ангара" к 2025 году будет почти на 20% ниже, чем у "Протона-М"..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Космос - Сборка ракет-носителей "Ангара" на омском "Полете" начнется в 2017 году

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции (МКС) 2 марта 2017 года проведена плановая коррекция орбиты МКС.
Для выполнения маневра в 06:10 мск были включены двигатели служебного модуля «Звезда» Международной космической станции. Время работы двигателей составило 43 сек. В результате станция получила приращение скорости на 0,65 м/сек.

Согласно данным службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полетами (ЦУП) параметры орбиты МКС составили:

    минимальная высота над поверхностью Земли – 403,23 км,
    максимальная высота над поверхностью Земли – 418,9 км,
    период обращения – 92,60 мин.,
    наклонение орбиты – 51,66 град.

Целью проведения коррекции стало формирование баллистических условий для запуска пилотируемого космического корабля «Союз МС-04», запланированного на 20 апреля 2017 года. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23290/


"ПЕКИН, 2 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Роман Баландин/. Китай планирует вывести на орбиту ракетой-носителем "Чанчжэн-5" базовый модуль национальной космической станции "Тяньхэ-1" в 2018 году. Об этом сообщило агентство Синьхуа.

Как отметил старший инженер Китайской корпорации аэрокосмической науки и техники (CASC) Бао Вэйминь, сборка модуля завершена, и в настоящее время он проходит испытания. По словам главы корпорации, оставшиеся составные части станции, включая два лабораторных модуля, пристыкуются к основному в течение четырех последующих лет.

По словам Бао Вэйминя, при разработке проекта учитывались возможные столкновения с космическим мусором. "При приближении крупных обломков мы сможем совершить обходной маневр, а в случае мусора размером менее 10 см просто примем удар", - сказал он. Как указал специалист, ключевые узлы станции будут пригодны для обслуживания и замены.

На первую половину 2017 года также запланирован запуск при помощи ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-7" первого китайского грузового корабля "Тяньчжоу-1" для последующей стыковки с находящейся на орбите космической лабораторией "Тяньгун-2".

Китай в настоящее время активно продвигает комплексную программу строительства национальной орбитальной станции, которую собираются ввести в эксплуатацию к 2022 году."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4065997

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 

"Неделю назад, рассказывая о спецназе и военной технике в космонавтике, я упомянул историю о танковом дальномере, который использовали для сближения с аварийной станцией "Салют-7". Но, как оказалось, это миф. Со мной связался непосредственный участник тех событий и рассказал, какое именно оборудование использовалось для того исторического полета.


"Салют-7" сразу после ремонта, фото экипажа "Союз Т-13"/Роскосмос

О работе с источниками

Рассказывая об истории космонавтики, часто приходится опираться на какие-то источники, которые могут не согласовываться и даже противоречить друг другу. Приходится оценивать их достоверность, а в худшем случае писать о конфликте информации - "этот источник пишет так, вот этот - наоборот". Почему же я ошибся и ретранслировал миф? Во-первых, уже достаточно давно история с танковым прицелом лежала в моей памяти в разделе "байки" с пометкой "по нескольким хорошим источникам", не противоречила известным фактам о корабле "Союз" и не имела источников, говорящих противоположное. Понятно, что памяти нельзя доверять абсолютно, и, когда я готовил материал, то поискал подтверждающие историю ссылки. И такая нашлась - в статье "Военное применение лазерных технологий" кандидат военных наук, работающий во ФГУП “Рособоронэкспорт”, рассказывал эту историю и даже называл точную модель дальномера. По названию легко находилась фотография и технические параметры. Честно говоря, меня немного удивила масса в 66 кг, но "Союз" летел с двумя космонавтами, а не тремя, и даже под большой и тяжелый прицел теоретически можно было найти место.

Спустя неделю мне написал Анатолий Николаевич Костин, который с 1978 по 1987 год работал в РКК "Энергия", принимал непосредственное участие в тех событиях и рассказал об этой интереснейшей истории на страницах журнала "Эргономист" в 2013 году.

Оборудование и находчивость

Как известно, из-за ошибки наземного ЦУПа станция "Салют-7" оказалась обесточена. Штатное оборудование автоматической стыковки требовало электричества для работы, и нужно было что-то придумать, чтобы спасательная экспедиция смогла сблизиться и состыковаться в ручном режиме. Проблема - баллистики могли вывести корабль на расстояние нескольких километров от станции, а штатная ручная система сближения работала на расстояниях нескольких сотен метров. Пришлось искать какой-то способ впервые в отечественной космонавтике вручную проходить этот этап.

Штатная ручная система сближения и стыковки корабля "Союз" - Визир Специальный Космонавта (ВСК). Это, фактически, перископ, расположенный под ногами космонавтов.


Схема корабля "Союз", иллюстрация РКК "Энергия"


Корабль "Союз" в полете, хорошо виден зеленый перископ ВСК. Фото NASA, обработка thegreenj/Wikimedia

Перископ ВСК смотрит вперед, не может поворачиваться, и в него на расстоянии нескольких километров станция видна как яркая точка, что никак не может помочь. Но незадолго до происшествия со станцией у военных появился лазерный дальномер ЛПР-1, который был легким, компактным и измерял расстояние в нужном диапазоне.


ЛПР-1, фото 6ppc.ru

Следующая проблема - дальномер не мог работать через ВСК. Но решение нашлось и тут. На спускаемом аппарате корабля "Союз" есть два иллюминатора - слева и справа от космонавтов. Значит, можно повернуть корабль боком и измерять дальность через один из них. У правого иллюминатора поставили дальномер, еще один визир и дублирующие ручки управления кораблем. Командир корабля на участке дальнего сближения должен был работать дублирующими ручками, а, сблизившись до примерно 50 метров, пересесть, переключить ручки управления на штатные и состыковаться.

Следующая задача - нужно было проверить работоспособность идеи и выработать рекомендации космонавтам. Но тогдашние тренажеры использовали телевизоры, смотреть на которые в бинокль было бесполезно. Только на Байконуре стоял недавно созданный тренажер "Дон-Союз" с коллиматорной оптической системой, с которой можно было использовать бинокль. Центр подготовки космонавтов немедленно сформировал рабочую группу, в которую вошли военные космонавты Юрий Малышев и Анатолий Березовой, а от РКК "Энергия" в командировку отправились достаточно случайно выбранные молодые инженеры Анатолий Костин и Сергей Крикалев (да-да, то самый, впоследствии знаменитый космонавт работал тогда в РККЭ в отделе бортовых инструкций).


Тренажер "Дон-Союз", фото ЦПК им. Ю.А. Гагарина

Сначала за тренажер садился один военный космонавт, но быстро выяснилось, что для выполнения расчетов нужен бортинженер. В "экипажи" добавили гражданских инженеров, и уже к концу первого дня выяснилось, что такой способ сближения в принципе выполним. Конечно же, потребовалось еще много работы, были созданы подробные инструкции и специальные графические шаблоны, но все эти труды окупились сторицей, когда уже в космосе "Союз Т-13" с космонавтами Владимиром Джанибековым и Виктором Савиных без проблем сблизился с "Салютом-7" и состыковался. А у Костина с Крикалевым осталась на память благодарственная телефонограмма.


Скан телефонограммы, автор А.Н. Костин, журнал "Эргономист", №27, февраль 2013

Мифы, мифы

Итак, на самом деле, на "Союзе Т-13" установили не танковый прицел ТПД-К1 с Т-72, а военный дальномер ЛПР-1. В статье Анатолия Костина даже приведена фотография доработанного тренажера, на которой можно разглядеть окуляры дальномера.


журнал "Эргономист", №27, февраль 2013

Что любопытно, поиск различных упоминаний этой истории дает противоречивую картину. Где-то просто упоминается лазерный дальномер, где-то пишут, что дальномер сделали специально, что тоже неверно, где-то смешивают информацию в кучу и пишут "танковый дальномер ЛПР-1", что тоже не соответствует действительности. ЛПР-1 расшифровывается как Лазерный Прибор Разведки и используется главным образом разведчиками и артиллерийскими корректировщиками. Производится и используется, кстати, до сих пор.

В комментариях к публикации всплыла еще одна версия, что космонавты пользовались обычными радарами ГАИ. Теоретически, это могло быть полезным для измерения скорости сближения. Однако, Анатолий Костин вспоминает, что эти радары проверялись, но не смогли работать через иллюминатор корабля, и в полет их не брали.

Заключение

В миссии спасения "Салюта-7" использовалась хоть и другая техника, но тоже имеющая изначально военное предназначение. И замечательно, что эта история теперь лишилась мифов.

Дополнительная информация об Анатолии Николаевиче Костине.

Перепечатка статьи журнала "Эргономист" на сайте UsabilityLab, научным руководителем которой является Анатолий Николаевич."

Как на самом деле сближались со станцией «Салют-7» - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии


Ну, скоро выйдет "очередной шыдевр", можно будет сравнить с :









Картинки встретились :

 

"Что-то из этого, в перспективе, будет отправлять наши корабли на околоземную (и не только туда) орбиту."

Перспективы: yuripasholok

----------


## Avia M

«Чайка», с юбилеем: космонавты с МКС поздравили Терешкову с 80-летием...

«Чайка», с юбилеем: космонавты с МКС поздравили Терешкову с 80-летием - Телеканал «Звезда»

Легендарная женщина! Наши поздравления!

----------


## OKA

" АО «Российские космические системы» (входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») разрабатывает и внедряет отраслевую систему мониторинга предприятий Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС». Она обеспечивает круглосуточный контроль состояния потенциально опасных объектов и перевозок опасных грузов, а также контролирует условия производства, влияющие на качество выпускаемой продукции. Технические и программные решения РКС позволяют создать систему мониторинга опасных объектов и грузов в масштабах всей страны.

Система мониторинга критически важных объектов Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» создавалась с 2008 года. Специалисты РКС оснастили датчиковой аппаратурой 41 предприятие по всей России и 13 объектов на космодроме БАЙКОНУР, 18 предприятий получили систему мониторинга перевозок. Все датчики с помощью специального программного обеспечения объединены в сеть. Доступ к информации получили расположенный в РКС Отраслевой центр системного мониторинга и оперативного управления Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС», а также руководство Госкорпорации и входящих в ее структуру холдингов.

Руководитель сектора разработки перспективных систем мониторинга РКС Михаил БЕРЕЗЕНЦЕВ: «В рамках этого проекта мы смогли на практике отработать целый ряд новых универсальных технологий. Их внедрение в ракетно-космической отрасли – первый шаг к созданию инфраструктуры для новой распределенной автоматизированной системы управления жизненными циклами на производстве. Особенностью разработанных нами решений является возможность объединения отдельных способных к автономному функционированию систем. На практике это означает, что наша разработка может масштабироваться от отдельного предприятия до всего производственного комплекса России».

Система мониторинга позволяет предотвращать возникновение чрезвычайных ситуаций на потенциально опасных объектах. Например, специальные газоанализаторы контролируют содержание в воздухе частиц ракетного топлива и окислителя в местах хранения и заправки агрегатов. В случае приближения значений к предельно допустимой концентрации соответствующая информация моментально поступает на пульт дежурного на предприятии и в информационный центр Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС».

Новая система мониторинга способствует повышению качества выпускаемой продукции. Вся информация о соблюдении технологических условий производства может отслеживаться вплоть до отдельных цехов на любом из контролируемых предприятий. Датчики собирают информацию о влажности, температуре и содержании в воздухе частиц пыли. Эти показатели критически важны, например, для качества электронной продукции.

Руководитель Отраслевого центра системного мониторинга и оперативного управления Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Сергей СУСЛОВ: «Система уже позволила выявить ряд нарушений, по которым были проведены соответствующие проверки. Каждый случай срабатывания датчиков тщательно анализируется и протоколируется. Теперь невозможно скрыть даже небольшие нарушения – например, если сотрудник на предприятии зайдет в «чистое помещение» в грязной обуви или без специальной одежды, мы это зафиксируем по срабатыванию датчиков уровня запыленности».

Кроме производственных площадок датчиками оснащены транспортные средства предприятий, перевозящие опасные и ценные грузы. Информация, поступающая сдатчиков (ускорение, удары, температурно-влажностный режим, концентрация отравляющих веществ и другие параметры), вместе с координатами автомобильного и железнодорожного транспорта, определяемыми с помощью системы ГЛОНАСС, теперь контролируется в Отраслевом центре."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23307/




" 9 марта 2017 года исполняется 83 года со дня рождения первого космонавта планеты Юрия Алексеевича ГАГАРИНА, первого человека, увидевшего собственными глазами Землю из космоса! Его полет изменил историю человечества и открыл людям дорогу в космос.

Детство Юрия прошло в селе Клушино Гжатского (ныне - Гагаринского) района Смоленской области, РСФСР. В 1941 году ГАГАРИН поступил в 1-й класс средней школы, но из-за войны смог возобновить учебу в школе лишь в 1943 году. Затем три года учился в ремесленном училище №10 города Люберцы Московской области, получил специальность «формовщик-литейщик».

В 1957 году окончил 1-е Чкаловское военное авиационное училище летчиков (ВАУЛ) имени К.Е.Ворошилова в городе Оренбург по истребительному профилю. В конце 1950-х годов среди молодых летчиков-истребителей начался набор для переучивания на «новой технике». Тогда еще никто открыто не говорил о полетах в космос, поэтому «новой техникой» именовали космические корабли.

9 декабря 1959 года ГАГАРИН написал заявление с просьбой зачислить его в группу кандидатов в космонавты, и уже через неделю его вызвали в Москву для всестороннего медицинского обследования в Центральном научно-исследовательском авиационном госпитале. 7 марта 1960 года Юрий ГАГАРИН в числе 12 молодых лётчиков был зачислен в первый отряд космонавтов. А в январе 1961 года приступил к подготовке к первому пилотируемому полету на космическом корабле «Восток» вместе с Валерием БЫКОВСКИМ, Григорием НЕЛЮБОВЫМ, Андрияном НИКОЛАЕВЫМ, Павлом ПОПОВИЧЕМ и Германом ТИТОВЫМ.

12 апреля 1961 года с космодрома БАЙКОНУР впервые в мире стартовал космический корабль «Восток» с пилотом-космонавтом на борту - Юрием Алексеевичем ГАГАРИНЫМ. За этот подвиг ему было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. Позже день полёта ГАГАРИНА в космос был объявлен праздником — ДНЁМ КОСМОНАВТИКИ.

Юрий ГАГАРИН, вернувшись на Землю, стал известен буквально каждому жителю планеты. Интерес к космосу «взорвал» мир. «Звездная болезнь» никак не коснулась ГАГАРИНА – он остался «своим парнем» для всех, кто его знал, с кем работал и дружил. Фирменная «солнечная» улыбка ГАГАРИНА уже более полувека, со дня первого космического полета, совершенного 12 апреля 1961 года, освещает человечеству дорогу к далеким холодным звездам. 




Первый Гражданин Вселенной прожил с нами на Земле всего 34 года и 18 дней. Утром 27 марта 1968 года оборвалась жизнь Героя Советского Союза Юрия ГАГАРИНА – самолет «МИГ-15УТИ», которым он управлял под руководством опытного инструктора, командира учебного авиаполка Владимира СЕРЕГИНА, разбился, выполняя учебный полет...

Земляне всегда будут помнить и чтить подвиг Юрия ГАГАРИНА, первого человека, покорившего космос."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23305/

----------


## OKA

" Кампания по отбору космонавтов стартует 14 марта 2017 года – Межведомственная комиссия приняла решение о проведении ФГБУ «НИИ ЦПК имени Ю.А. Гагарина» (ЦПК) конкурса по отбору кандидатов в отряд космонавтов РОСКОСМОСА в 2017 году.

Цель – отобрать лучших специалистов, которые, обладая навыками работы с космической и/или авиационной техникой, станут первыми пилотами нового российского космического корабля «Федерация», будут работать по программе Международной космической станции (МКС), а также станут первыми россиянами, которые полетят к Луне.

Согласно условиям конкурса, предполагается отобрать шесть-восемь человек, которые дополнят отряд космонавтов РОСКОСМОСА.

Конкурсантам предстоит пройти несколько этапов. Отбор на соответствие требованиям по образованию и профессиональной пригодности предусматривает наличие у претендентов в кандидаты в космонавты совокупности знаний, необходимых для успешного прохождения программ профессиональной подготовки космонавтов. Комплекс медицинских обследований позволит провести следующий этап отбора претендентов. Успешное прохождение комплекса мероприятий, позволяющих оценить психологические качества претендентов – необходимое условие для победы в конкурсе. Также кандидаты обязаны будут пройти тестирование на соответствие требованиям по физической подготовленности.

ОБЩИЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ:

    Претендентом в кандидаты в космонавты Российской Федерации может быть гражданин Российской Федерации.
    Возраст претендентов не должен превышать 35 лет.
    Претенденты должны иметь высшее образование по инженерным, научным или летным специальностям и иметь опыт работы.  Приоритетом при отборе пользуются лица, имеющие опыт работы в авиационной и ракетно-космической промышленности Российской Федерации.
    Претенденты должны соответствовать следующим требованиям, необходимым для последующей подготовки к космическому полету, в частности:
        иметь способности к изучению космической техники (продемонстрировать умение разобраться в основах и принципах построения технических систем, понимание их физической сущности, умение запоминать техническую информацию, терминологию и технические характеристики);
        иметь знания взаимодействия с компьютерной техникой;
        знать иностранный язык (английский) в рамках требований программ неязыковых вузов Российской Федерации и т.д.

С полным перечнем требований к кандидатам и списком необходимых документов можно ознакомиться на сайте Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и ЦПК.

Основные этапы отбора кандидатов в космонавты РОСКОСМОСА будут проходить на базе ЦПК им. Ю.А. Гагарина.

Документы направляются по почте с уведомлением или доставляются заявителем лично по адресу: 141160, Московская область, Звездный городок, начальнику ФГБУ «НИИ ЦПК имени Ю.А. Гагарина» с пометкой «В комиссию по отбору кандидатов в космонавты»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23316/



" Космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Фёдор ЮРЧИХИН и Сергей РЯЗАНСКИЙ признаны Главной медицинской комиссией (ГМК) годными к космическому полёту. Заседание комиссии, которая проанализировала данные медицинских обследований, состоялось 14 марта 2017 года в Центре подготовки космонавтов.

В состав ГМК вошли представители Министерства здравоохранения РФ, Федерального медико-биологического агентства, Института медико-биологических проблем, специалисты медицинского управления Центра подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.А.Гагарина."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23319/



"Компания SpaceX осуществит во вторник запуск телевизионного спутника EchoStar-23 с космодрома на мысе Канаверал во Флориде.

Старт ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 со стартовой площадки 39A запланирован на 08.34 мск вторника, стартовое "окно" будет открыто около двух часов. Прогноз погоды на время старта в целом благоприятный, вероятность отмены старта из-за ветра, густой облачности или осадков составляет 30%. В случае отмены старта его новая попытка состоится 16 марта.

Falcon 9 предстоит вывести на орбиту спутник, принадлежащий корпорации EchoStar, он предназначен для передачи телевизионного сигнала странам Южной Америки. Аппарат будет работать на геостационарной орбите высотой около 35 тысяч километров над экватором.

В отличие от большинства предыдущих запусков Falcon 9 на этот раз SpaceX не будет осуществлять посадку первой ступени ракеты-носителя. Это обусловлено тяжестью груза (спутник весит около 5,5 тонны), для запуска которого потребуется дополнительная тяга, необходимая для возвращения первой ступени на Землю.

В настоящее время SpaceX удалось успешно сохранить восемь первых ступеней Falcon 9, первый полет многоразовой ракеты ожидается позднее в 2017 году.

Запуск EchoStar-23 должен был состояться в 2016 году, но был отложен из-за взрыва ракеты Falcon 9 в сентябре прошлого года в ходе предстартовых испытаний. Спутник, срок работы которого рассчитан на 15 лет, был создан компанией Space Systems/Loral (SS/L). В рамках подготовки к запуску на прошлой неделе SpaceX провела успешное предстартовое огневое испытание Falcon 9."

https://ria.ru/science/20170314/1489934086.html

----------


## OKA

"Основные парашюты космического корабля Starliner


Boeing 




Boeing 10 марта 2017 года провел первые испытания парашютной системы пилотируемого космического корабля CST-100 Starliner, первого такого аппарата, разрабатываемого американским авиастроительным концерном. Видео испытаний компания опубликовала на YouTube. Испытания прошли успешно.

В настоящее время по заказу NASA три американские частные компании занимаются разработкой космических кораблей, предназначенных для доставки людей на Международную космическую станцию. Речь идет о Sierra Nevada, создающей беспилотный аппарат Dream Chaser, SpaceX, работающей над Crew Dragon и Boeing.

Работы ведутся в рамках программы развития коммерческих пилотируемых кораблей, целью которой является снижение зависимости США от российской космической отрасли. Дело в том, что сегодня отправка американских космонавтов на МКС осуществляется российскими космическими кораблями «Прогресс».

Прежде, чем новые космические корабли начнут выполнять полеты в космос, разработчики должны провести тщательные испытания всех их систем. Испытания парашютной системы CST-100 не являются исключением.

Во время испытаний массогабаритный макет Starliner с активной парашютной системой подняли с помощью воздушного шара на высоту 11,7 тысячи метров, после чего пиропатроны отсоедини его от удерживающего троса. После отделения сработал стабилизирующий парашют, не входящий в состав парашютной системы CST-100. Он должен был компенсировать раскачивание от рывка троса, на котором сработали пиропатроны."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/03/14/testing

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 16 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Качалин/ Тяжелая ракета Falcon 9 c телекоммуникационным спутником EchoStar 23 стартовала с космодрома на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида). Об этом сообщила компания SpaceX, которой принадлежит носитель.

Стартовое окно было открыто в 02:00 по времени Восточного побережья США (09:00 мск). Ранее пуск планировалось осуществить в 01:35 (08:35 мск), однако из-за погодных условий было принято решение его отложить. "В связи с сильными воздушными потоками в верхних слоях атмосферы время запуска было скорректировано и установлено на 02:00", - уточнила ранее компания на своем официальном сайте.

Спутник должен достичь заданной орбиты через 34 минуты после старта.
Первоначально запуск аппарата планировалось произвести 14 марта, однако он был перенесен также из-за сильных ветров.




Спутник EchoStar 23, созданный американской компанией SSL, предназначен для обеспечения телевещания на территории стран Южной Америки. Срок его эксплуатации - до 15 лет. Изначально аппарат предполагалось использовать для мобильного телевещания во время летней Олимпиады 2008 года в Пекине, однако эти планы осуществить не удалось. В 2014 году конфигурация спутника была изменена: большая антенна, предназначенная для обеспечения приема и передачи сигнала мобильного телевещания, была заменена на четыре антенны Ku-диапазона с 32 транспондерами. Кроме того, на спутнике была установлена аппаратура, обеспечивающая возможность передачи информации в S-диапазоне."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

SpaceX запустила ракету Falcon 9 со спутником связи EchoStar 23 - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 16 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Качалин/. Старт ракеты-носителя Atlas V консорциума United Launch Alliance (ULA) с грузовым кораблем Cygnus к Международной космической станции намечен на 24 марта. Об этом сообщило в среду Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).

Ранее пуск был отложен минимум до 21 марта "ввиду проблемы с гидравликой разгонного блока" ракеты. Неисправность была выявлена во время подготовки к пуску. "Дополнительное время будет использовано группой сотрудников ULA для замены и испытания гидравлического компонента первой ступени", - пояснили в среду в космическом ведомстве США. NASA подтвердило, что пуск состоится с базы ВВС на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида).

Всего на 18 октября 2016 года включительно осуществлено семь запусков корабля Cygnus - шесть удачных и один аварийный. Из них пять (включая аварийный) проведены с космодрома на острове Уоллопс в Атлантическом океане (близ побережья штата Вирджиния) ракетой Antares, и два - с космодрома на мысе Канаверал ракетой Atlas V. Каждому кораблю присваивается собственное имя в честь астронавтов NASA.

В настоящий момент вахту на МКС несут американцы Роберт Шейн Кимброу и Пегги Уитсон, россияне Андрей Борисенко, Сергей Рыжиков и Олег Новицкий, а также француз Тома Песке, представляющий Европейское космическое агентство. Помимо запасов воды, продовольствия и приборов, Cygnus доставит на орбитальный комплекс экспериментальный мини-спутник IceCube, разработанный специалистами Центра космических полетов им. Годдарда в Гринбелте (штат Мэриленд).

IceCube весит чуть больше 4,5 кг и достигает 10 см в ширину, столько же в длину и 30 см в высоту. Несмотря на небольшой размер, спутник представляет собой полноценный космический аппарат с системой определения пространственного положения относительно трех осей координат, разворачивающимися панелями солнечных батарей и антенной связи.

Главный рабочий инструмент аппарата - радиометр с диапазоном 883 ГГц, предназначенный для измерения уровня содержания воды в твердой форме (льда) в атмосфере на высотах от 15 до 5 км от Земли. Уровень технологической готовности таких приборов в данном сегменте измерений составляет шесть условных единиц, IceCube рассчитан на доведение этого параметра до девяти."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Старт американского корабля с грузом для МКС намечен на 24 марта - Космос - ТАСС




" 15 марта 2017 года, через один год и один день после запуска миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2016», начались операции по торможению аппарата с помощью атмосферы. Сейчас орбитальный модуль Trace Gas Orbiter (TGO) находится на высокоэллиптической орбите с апоцентром 33 000 км и перицентром 200 км.

В течение следующих недель с помощью двигателей космического аппарата начнутся маневры по ещё большему снижению перицентра (до 113 км над поверхностью). Затем начнётся основная фаза торможения, которая продлится почти год. В итоге аппарат должен выйти на рабочую круговую орбиту высотой около 400 км.

В соответствии с программой операций по выходу на рабочую круговую атмосферного торможения во время прохождения перицентра - ближайшей к поверхности точке орбиты – TGO будет «задевать» верхние слои атмосферы и таким образом понемногу снижать скорость и, как следствие, апоцентр орбиты.

Проект «ЭкзоМарс» — совместный проект РОСКОСМОСА и Европейского космического агентства по исследованию Марса, его поверхности, атмосферы и климата с орбиты и на поверхности планеты. Он откроет новый этап исследования космоса для Европы и России."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23326/

Cтарт :

https://www.flickr.com/photos/europe...57651339630276

ESA страница :

ExoMars: science checkout completed and aerobraking begins / ExoMars / Space Science / Our Activities / ESA

----------


## OKA

"«Роскосмос» готов рассмотреть вопрос о создании в пусковом центре «Алкантара» в Бразилии инфраструктуры для космических запусков, если получит соответствующее предложение от южноамериканской страны, заявил глава госкорпорации Игорь Комаров.

«Если к нам обратятся, мы этот вопрос рассмотрим», – сказал он, отвечая на вопрос, готов ли «Роскосмос» разработать и построить для Бразилии необходимый ей стартовый комплекс.

Комаров напомнил, что с этой латиноамериканской страной Россия уже реализует ряд совместных проектов в области космоса.

«С Бразилией есть неплохое взаимодействие, например, по наземным станциям российской навигационной системы «ГЛОНАСС», по ряду других проектов», – сказал он.

Как сообщалось ранее, заключенный между Бразилией и Украиной в 2003 году межгосударственный договор о долгосрочном сотрудничестве по использованию украинской ракеты-носителя «Циклон-4» на пусковом центре «Алкантара» был в одностороннем порядке денонсирован бразильской стороной летом 2015 года.

Согласно ранее озвученной Украиной информации, степень готовности ракеты «Циклон-4» составляла на момент разрыва сотрудничества порядка 90%. Сообщалось также, что центр «Алкантара» в Бразилии может быть достроен при участии США.

«После неудачи в партнерстве с украинцами в части коммерческого использования пускового центра «Алкантара» в штате Мараньян, что привело к потере по меньшей мере полутора миллиарда реалов (475 миллионов долларов), власти готовы вести переговоры об использовании базы с США», - сообщал портал Globo."

Бразилия поменяет Украину на Россию в качестве партнера по космосу?: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"INTERFAX.RU - Причина смерти топ-менеджера госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Владимира Евдокимова, найденного в субботу мертвым в камере московского СИЗО, носит криминальный характер, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в правоохранительных органах.

"На теле Евдокимова обнаружены два колотых ранения в области груди. Предположительно они явились причиной смерти", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Со своей стороны представитель столичного управления Следственного комитета Юлия Иванова подтвердила "Интерфаксу" факт насильственной смерти в СИЗО мужчины, 1965 года рождения, не назвав его имени. "По данному факту начата доследственная проверка", - сказала она агентству.

Басманный суд Москвы в декабре прошлого года санкционировал заключение под стражу Владимира Евдокимова и бывшего гендиректора ЗАО "Научно-технический центр" Александра Золина. Позднее Мосгорсуд признал арест законным.

Фигурантам предъявлено обвинение в мошенничестве в особо крупном размере (ч.4 ст.159 УК РФ). Свою вину они не признают.

Как сообщили ранее в СКР, вместе с Евдокимовым, который на момент совершения преступления являлся замдиректора департамента ОАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация", и Золиным по делу о хищении имущества ОАО "МиГ-Рост" (ликвидированная в 2012 году "дочка" РСК "МиГ") проходят: бывший гендиректор ОАО "Вертолетная сервисная компания" Аким Носков, бывший первый замгендиректор ОАО "Вертолетная сервисная компания" Алексей Андреев, а также Алексей Озеров.

По данным следствия, фигуранты уголовного дела, действуя в составе организованной группы, через ряд подконтрольных им коммерческих организаций незаконно приобрели права на государственное имущество ОАО "Российская самолетостроительная корпорация "МиГ" стоимостью не менее 200 млн рублей.

Озеров вместе с братом Носкова Егором, занимавшим пост замгендиректора ПАО "Туполев", находится под стражей в рамках другого дела о хищении имущества РСК "МиГ". Носков и Андреев скрылись от следствия и объявлены в международный розыск.

В "Роскосмосе" заявили, что не видят связи между следственными действиями в отношении директора госкорпорации по контролю качества и надежности Евдокимова с его прямой штатной деятельностью."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/554224

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 21 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Волков/. Старт ракеты-носителя Atlas V  американского консорциума United Launch Alliance (ULA) с грузовым кораблем Cygnus к Международной космической станции (МКС) состоится не ранее 27 марта. Об этом говорится в распространенном в понедельник, 20 марта, сообщении ULA.

"Запуск ракеты Atlas V с кораблем Cygnus состоится не ранее 27 марта", - заявила компания. По ее данным, дополнительное время "позволит специалистам выявить и устранить проблему" с гидравликой разгонного блока. До этого пуск носителя планировалось осуществить 24 марта.

Помимо запасов воды, продовольствия и приборов, Cygnus доставит на орбитальный комплекс экспериментальный мини-спутник IceCube, разработанный специалистами Центра космических полетов им. Годдарда в Гринбелте (штат Мэриленд).

IceCube весит чуть больше 4,5 кг и достигает 10 см в ширину, столько же в длину и 30 см в высоту. Несмотря на небольшой размер, спутник представляет собой полноценный космический аппарат с системой определения пространственного положения относительно трех осей координат, разворачивающимися панелями солнечных батарей и антенной связи.

В настоящий момент вахту на МКС несут американцы Роберт Шейн Кимброу и Пегги Уитсон, россияне Андрей Борисенко, Сергей Рыжиков и Олег Новицкий, а также француз Тома Песке, представляющий Европейское космическое агентство."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Старт американского корабля Cygnus с грузом для МКС состоится не ранее 27 марта - Космос - ТАСС


Познавательно про наборы в космонавты :

Как набирали космонавтов - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

----------


## OKA

" Заместитель Председателя Правительства РФ Дмитрий РОГОЗИН, Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Игорь КОМАРОВ,  генеральный директор ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» (Космодромы России) Рано ДЖУРАЕВА и специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА посетили космодром ВОСТОЧНЫЙ - осмотрели технический и стартовый комплекс, где идет монтаж технологического оборудования для разгонного блока «Фрегат»; оценили ход строительных работ на Метрологической базе и в Инженерном корпусе Технического комплекса...

..После этого под руководством Дмитрия РОГОЗИНА состоялось совещание по вопросам строительства космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. О результатах рабочего визита Заместитель Председателя Правительства РФ Дмитрий РОГОЗИН посредством телемоста доложил на заседании Правительства РФ Председателю Правительства Дмитрию МЕДВЕДЕВУ и пригласил его в сентябре посетить космодром и город Циолковский.  "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23342/


" Суд в США закрыл иск Boeing к РКК «Энергия»

Стороны подписали мировое соглашение

Окружной суд Калифорнии подтвердил мировое соглашение между российской РКК «Энергия» и американской корпорацией Boeing о закрытии судебного иска по долгам проекта «Морской старт». Об этом рассказал генеральный директор российской корпорации Владимир Солнцев.

«16 марта калифорнийский суд принял решение о том, что судебный иск прекращает свое существование, причем окончательно и безвозвратно. Сейчас для нас самый важный момент, что все судебные претензии в отношении РКК «Энергия» прекращены, и мы начинаем реализацию программы сотрудничества, которую подписали совместно с Boeing», - сказал он.

Среди совместных проектов, которые запланировали корпорации, Солнцев назвал предоставление мест американским астронавтам на российских космических кораблях «Союз», повышение эффективности солнечных батарей в космической технике, сотрудничество в области унифицированного стыковочного узла, переговоры по совместному участию в создании окололунной инфраструктуры. «Это достаточно обширная программа сотрудничества», - отметил глава РКК «Энергия».

«По окололунной инфраструктуре мы смотрим, можем ли поучаствовать в проекте своим модулем либо еще каким-то активом, который можем создать вместе с Boeing. Сейчас рабочие группы над этим думают», - пояснил глава РКК «Энергия».

Стороны договорились, что за американскими астронавтами на российских кораблях «Союз» будут «забронированы» 5 мест на период 2017-2019 годы.

История вопроса :

Согласно последнему ежеквартальному отчету РКК «Энергия», Boeing подал в суд на российскую корпорацию в 2013 году о взыскании $92 млн и $130 млн, а также процентов, которые должен был определить суд. Такая сумма образовалась после банкротства проекта «Морской старт» в 2009 году, когда Boeing осуществил выплаты кредиторам и потребовал частичной компенсации затрат у других участников проекта.

РКК «Энергия», украинское КБ «Южное» и «Южмаш» отказались возвращать компании Boeing требуемые с них средства. После реорганизации в 2010 году ведущую роль в проекте получила РКК «Энергия».

После нескольких лет разбирательств в мае 2016 года суд центрального округа Калифорнии вынес решение, в котором удовлетворил требования американской корпорации к РКК «Энергия» на сумму примерно $330 млн. 22 июля 2016 года суд приостановил судебное решение в связи с тем, что стороны подали заявление о переговорах о мировом соглашении. 31 декабря 2016 года представители сторон достигли согласия относительно большинства элементов окончательного мирового соглашения.

После этого НАСА решило заключить соглашение с Boeing о предоставлении мест американским астронавтам на российских кораблях «Союз» для полетов к МКС в 2017-2019 годах. Места для астронавтов РКК «Энергия» должна была предоставить в рамках погашения задолженности перед Boeing. В российской корпорации подтвердили заключение соглашения на продажу пяти мест в кораблях Союз: по одному в 2017 и 2018 годах и опцион на три места в 2019 году.

«Морской старт» - международный коммерческий проект по созданию и эксплуатации ракетно-космического комплекса морского базирования. В 1995 году была создана одноименная компания, учредителями выступили американская корпорация Boeing, российская РКК «Энергия», норвежское судостроительное предприятие Kvaerner (ныне Aker Solutions), украинские КБ «Южное» и ПО «Южмаш». Был проведен ряд коммерческих запусков на орбиту с помощью российско-украинских ракет-носителей «Зенит» с плавучей платформы «Одиссей» в Тихом океане. В 2016 году проект выкупила дочерняя компания российского авиахолдинга S7 Group."

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/408220.html


Вот и славно, трампампам)))  Вот уж висяк был, так висяк))

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты РКК «Энергия» и КЦ «Южный» на космодроме БАЙКОНУР успешно завершили испытания на герметичность транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) новой модификации «Союз МС-04».



Цикл испытаний космической техники в вакуумной камере с использованием гелиево-воздушной среды в проверяемых объемах на сегодняшний день остается наиболее объективным методом контроля герметичности в наземных условиях, обеспечивая проверку заданных жестких требований герметичности.

Запуск ТПК «Союз МС-04» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 20 апреля 2017 года с космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

Уникальный вакуумный комплекс 17Т523М объемом 1515 кубических метров был создан на базе вакуумной камеры 17Т523, которая предназначалась для испытаний на герметичность крупногабаритных отсеков и пневмогидросистем орбитальных кораблей «Буран». Благодаря новой конфигурации комплекс мог использоваться для испытаний крупногабаритной космической техники. В вакуумной камере 17Т523М были проведены успешные испытания целого ряда изделий, в том числе испытывались космические корабли «Союз», «Прогресс», основной модуль Российского сегмента МКС «Звезда», модули «Пирс» и «Поиск», спутники связи «Ямал» и другие. В результате завершившейся в 2016 году капитальной реконструкции устаревшие приборы и агрегаты комплекса были заменены на современные. Установлены современные вакуумные насосы, уплотнения, элементы системы охлаждения, аналоговый блок управления комплексом заменен на электронный. Корпус камеры и ложемент для загрузки изделий прошли восстановительные процедуры."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23351/

----------


## OKA

Трансляция сейчас :




"Астронавт Европейского космического агентства Тома Песке и его коллега из NASA Шейн Кимброу совершают первый из трех запланированных на март и апрель выходов в космос.

Члены 50-й экспедиции Международной космической станции (МКС) должны установить новый компьютер, настроить систему распределения электроэнергии и отсоединить стыковочный механизм, чтобы установить его в другое место."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Выход членов экипажа МКС в открытый космос. Видеотрансляция - Космос - ТАСС

Трансляции NASA :

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...sa+live+stream

Про МКС :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5OhZn95L5Q

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты филиала РКК «Энергия» на космодроме БАЙКОНУР протестировали солнечные батареи и химические источники тока транспортного пилотируемого корабля новой серии «Союз МС-04».



В процессе испытаний было проведено раскрытие панелей солнечных батарей и их осмотр. Последующее облучение специальными светильниками с контролем величины тока по бортовой кабельной сети корабля подтвердило целостность цепей и работоспособность важнейших элементов системы электропитания.

Работы по подготовке корабля к старту проводятся в монтажно-испытательном корпусе площадки 254 космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

Запуск ТПК «Союз МС-04» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 20 апреля 2017 года с площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР. "

Все фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23371/



"Европейское космическое агенство (ESA) назвало два возможных места посадки ровера и научной платформы миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2020». Информация опубликована на сайте агентства.

«ЭкзоМарс» — совместная программа Европейского космического агентства (ESA) и российской госкорпорации «Роскосмос» по исследованию Марса. Программа включает в себя две отдельные миссии, для выполнения которых будут использоваться разные космические аппараты. Первый этап программы начался 14 марта 2016 года, когда с космодрома Байконур была запущена станция «ЭкзоМарс-2016». В миссию «ЭкзоМарс-2016» входило два космических аппарата: TGO и спускаемый зонд «Скиапарелли». Устройства достигли Марса в октябре 2016 года и разделились: «Скиапарелли» должен был отработать посадку на планету, но разбился, а TGO успешно вышел на вытянутую 4,2-дневную орбиту. Подробнее об «ЭкзоМарсе» можно прочесть в нашем материале «Ищу тебя».

Вторая миссия «ЭкзоМарса» изначально планировалась к запуску в 2018 году, однако затем запуск перенесли на июль 2020 года. В рамках второй миссии планируется на перелетном модуле, разработанном ESA, доставить на Марс российский спускаемый аппарат, который опустит на поверхность стационарную автономную научную станцию и марсоход.

Два место возможной посадки на Марс это плато Оксия (Oxia Planum) и Долина Мавра (Mawrth Vallis). Для посадки выбраны относительно невысокие места, чтобы атмосфера была как можно более плотной для эффективного торможения с помощью парашютов. Кроме того, в зоне посадки размером 120×19 километров не должно быть возможных препятствий для посадки, открытия рампы платформы и передвижения ровера. Этим операциям могут, например, помещать крупных валуны, рыхлая поверхность и крутые склоны. Как отмечают представители ESA, окончательное место посадки будет выбрано приблизительно за год до запуска «ЭкзоМарса-2020».

Несмотря на то, что спускаемый зонд первой миссии разбился, слишком рано отключив тормозные реактивные двигатели, орбитальный аппарат Trace Gas Orbiter работает штатно. В декабре 2016 года, например, он передал снимки Фобоса. Главная задача аппарата — поиск следов метана и других газов, которые могут указать на наличие жизни на Марсе. Кроме того, устройство будет работать в качестве передающей станции для марсианского ровера второй части миссии «ЭкзоМарс».

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/03/29/two-sites



"Первый повторный запуск уже использовавшейся ранее первой ступени ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 запланирован на 30 марта 2017 года. При этом SpaceX планирует снова посадить первую ступень, сообщает The Verge.

SpaceX проектировали первую ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 как многоразовую, однако до сих пор компания не запускала повторно ни одну уже использованную первую ступень Falcon 9. За счет многоразовых ракет компания рассчитывает снизить стоимость доставки грузов на орбиту. Конкретные цифры экономии неизвестны, однако, по словам SpaceX, при помощи повторно использованной Falcon 9 вывод спутников на орбиту может стать на 30 процентов дешевле по сравнению с использованием других современных ракет-носителей. Ранее Илон Маск говорил, что первые ступени Falcon 9 могут быть использованы до двадцати раз. На данный момент известно, что SpaceX предлагает клиентам десятипроцентную скидку при использовании уже летавших первых ступеней, стоимость запуска на новой Falcon 9 при этом составляет 62 миллиона долларов.

Для первого повторного запуска Falcon 9 выбрана первая ступень полета CRS-8, успешно севшая на беспилотную плавучую баржу в апреле 2016 года после доставки на орбиту космического грузовика Dragon. Во время повторного запуска ракета доставит на орбиту геостационарный спутник связи SES-10. В феврале SpaceX успешно завершила огневые испытания двигателей первой ступени.


Запуск спутника SES-10 на борту уже использовавшейся ранее первой ступени Falcon 9 запланирован на 30 марта, стартовое окно откроется в 18:00 по местному времени (01:00 31 марта по московскому времени). Ракета-носитель уже установлена на стартовом столе и успешно завершила тестовый прожиг. Стоит отметить, что SpaceX планирует снова посадить эту первую ступень для возможного дальнейшего использования.

Изначально первый повторный запуск Falcon 9 был запланирован на четвертый квартал 2016 года, однако после сентябрьской аварии его отложили и на данный момент точная дата неизвестна. Авария повлияла на все расписание полетов SpaceX, и компания вернулась к запускам только 14 января 2017 года. В распоряжении SpaceX на данный момент восемь успешно посаженных первых ступеней Falcon 9.

Николай Воронцов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/03/29/falcon-is-coming


"НАСА опубликовало свой архив аудиовизуальных материалов, связанных с исследованием космоса. https://images.nasa.gov/#/

 Об этом сообщается на официальном портале агенства. Все опубликованные материалы доступны на отдельном ресурсе https://images.nasa.gov.

В общей сложности достоянием общественности стали более 140 000 фотографий и изображений, сделанные спутниками и обработанные специалистами агенства. Также были опубликованы видео и аудиозаписи, сделанные в ходе различных космических миссий НАСА. Всего архив состоит из 60 различных медиатек.

В агентстве знают о любви многих пользователей интернета использовать изображения, связанные с космосом, в качестве заставок для рабочего стола и популярности мобильных устройств. Поэтому на ресурсе реализован не только поиск по метаданным, но и система автоматического масштабирования изображений под разрешение экранов, в том числе мобильных телефонов и планшетов.

Этот шаг значительно упростит пользователям процесс ознакомления с архивом. Система масштабирования, однако, не ограничивает пользователей в их тяге к прекрасному и позволяет открывать и скачивать все изображения в высоком разрешении. Правда, многие кадры выложены не в оригинале и за экстремально большими изображениями созвездий и галактик придется обращаться на порталы самих телескопов, например, на сайт «Хаббла». Кроме этого, все видеоматериалы сопровождаются английскими субтитрами для людей с нарушениями слуха.

К новому порталу также был прикручен API для энтузиастов, которые желают автоматизировать выгрузку свежих материалов, которыми в дальнейшем будет пополняться библиотека.

В НАСА признают, что опубликованные материалы — это далеко не все, чем располагает агентство. По мнению специалистов НАСА, они сумели отобрать лучшие материалы, которые будут интересны людям."

https://geektimes.ru/post/287458/

----------


## OKA

"Возобновление запусков ракет-носителей "Протон-М", приостановленных после массового отзыва двигателей второй и третей ступеней на Воронежский механический завод (ВМЗ), является первоочередной задачей, сообщил РИА Новости глава НПО "Энергомаш" Игорь Арбузов.

"Возобновление пусков ракет "Протон-М" носит первоочередной характер. Поставка первых проверенных двигателей для "Протонов" в ГКНПЦ имени Хруничева запланирована на начало мая и продолжится в течение всего 2017 года", — сообщил Арбузов.

По его словам, график работ составлен таким образом, что Воронежский механический завод гарантирует своевременную поставку исправных двигателей и для ракет-носителей "Союз" Протон-М".

"Работы по дефектации двигателей не повлияют на график исполнения всех контрактных обязательств, в том числе по программе доставки пилотируемых и грузовых кораблей к Международной космической станции, а также коммерческих пусков и запусков в интересах Минобороны", — отметил Арбузов."

https://ria.ru/space/20170330/1491146893.html


"Российские космические войска приступили к испытаниям спутника единой космической системы (ЕКС), которая в будущем составит основу космического эшелона системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении (СПРН), сообщили журналистам в департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны.

В ведомстве подчеркнули, что к 2020 году орбитальная группировка космических аппаратов нового поколения СПРН позволит обеспечить контроль всей поверхности земного шара.

СПРН является первым рубежом противоракетной обороны России. Она включает в себя орбитальную группировку военных космических аппаратов (первый эшелон), которые фиксируют запуск чужих межконтинентальных баллистических ракет, и сеть наземных средств радиолокации (второй эшелон).

В прошлом году войска воздушно-космической обороны успешно завершили развертывание первой очереди единого радиолокационного поля СПРН. Радары способны контролировать пуски ракет по периметру границ страны в радиусе шести тысяч километров."

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170330/1491139557.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 31 марта. /ТАСС/. Начало летных испытаний российской сверхтяжелой ракеты намечено на 2035 год.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Российская сверхтяжелая ракета-носитель совершит первый полет в 2035 году - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 31 марта. /ТАСС/. Начало летных испытаний российской сверхтяжелой ракеты намечено на 2035 год.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Российская сверхтяжелая ракета-носитель совершит первый полет в 2035 году - Космос - ТАСС



" 31 марта 2017 года в Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» состоялось заседание экспертного совета Председателя коллегии военно-промышленной комиссии РФ «О стратегии развития государственной корпорации «РОСКОСМОС» на период до 2025 года и перспективу до 2030 года».

Открыл заседание заместитель Председателя Правительства РФ Дмитрий РОГОЗИН, который обозначил основные принципы развития космической деятельности России и госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» на перспективу до 2030 года, а также отметил, что «горизонт планирования должен быть намного дольше. Принимая программу до 2025 года и на перспективу до 2030 года, все равно мы должны думать о перспективе до 2050 года. Тогда у нас будет более понятный и системный комплексный взгляд на то, что нам предстоит делать сегодня и завтра».

С основным докладом выступил генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Игорь КОМАРОВ, его содокладчиками были генеральный конструктор по автоматическим космическим системам и комплексам Виктор ХАРТОВ, генеральный конструктор по пилотируемым космическим системам и комплексам Евгений МИКРИН и генеральный конструктор по средствам выведения и наземной космической инфраструктуре Александр МЕДВЕДЕВ.

Игорь КОМАРОВ рассказал о первоочередных задачах РОСКОСМОСА: «Государственные интересы Российской Федерации требуют существенного расширения спектра продуктов и услуг для обеспечения обороны, развития социально-экономической сферы, науки и международного сотрудничества. В связи с этим РОСКОСМОС путем оптимизации внутренних резервов, новых идей, возможностей мирового и внутреннего рынков должен обеспечить поступательное развитие ракетно-космической промышленности, для чего мы планируем активизировать следующие инструменты: новые кадры, оптимизацию производственного потенциала и структуры отрасли, развитие коммерческого потенциала и совершенствование нормативно-правовой базы».

Затем выступили Генеральный конструктор ОАО «Газпром - космические системы» Николай СЕВАСТЬЯНОВ, председатель фонда поддержки проектов Национальной технологической инициативы Евгений КУЗНЕЦОВ и действительный член Международной академии астронавтики и Российской академии космонавтики им. К.Э. Циолковского Владимир БРАНЕЦ.

Модератором на заседании выступил председатель президиума Экспертного совета Председателя коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии Российской федерации Михаил РЕМИЗОВ."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23380/


И будильники во все места))

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 3 апреля. /ТАСС/. Первый сокращенный с трех до двух человек экипаж очередной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) будет рекомендован в понедельник к полету на заседании Межведомственной комиссии в Центре подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК, Звездный городок, Московская область).

"В понедельник в ЦПК состоится заседание Межведомственной комиссии, на котором будет принято решение о рекомендации экипажей к продолжению предполетной подготовки на космодроме Байконур", - сообщили ТАСС в пресс- служб ЦПК.

В основной экипаж войдут российский космонавт Федор Юрчихин и американский астронавт Джек Фишер. Третье место в корабле "Союз" займет грузовой контейнер. Дублируют экипаж российский космонавт Сергей Рязанский и американский астронавт Рэндолф Брезник.

Первоначально на МКС должно было отправиться два российских космонавта, однако Роскосмос принял решение сократить с весны 2017 года численность российского экипажа станции с трех до двух человек. Такая ситуация, предположительно, продлится до пристыковки к станции нового российского Многофункционального лабораторного модуля "Наука", запуск которого запланирован на конец этого года.

Старт ракеты-носителя "Союз-ФГ" с пилотируемым кораблем "Союз МС-04", на котором полетит очередная экспедиция, намечен на 20 апреля в 10:13 мск, стыковка к модулю "Поиск" российского сегмента станции произойдет ориентировочно в 16:22 мск в тот же день. Планируемая продолжительность экспедиции составит 136 суток.

Для Юрчихина это будет уже пятый космический полет, за время которых он провел вне Земли 537 суток. Фишер - новичок, не имеющий опыта полетов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Сокращенный экипаж новой экспедиции на МКС утвердят в Звездном городке - Космос - ТАСС


"МОСКВА, 3 апреля. /ТАСС/. Высота орбиты Международной космической станции (МКС) будет увеличена в понедельник на километр с помощью двигателей служебного модуля "Звезда", сообщили ТАСС в Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

"Начало коррекции запланировано на 17:35 мск. Двигатели служебного модуля проработают примерно 35 секунд и поднимут высоту орбиты станции почти на 1 км. После выполнения маневра средняя высота орбиты МКС составит приблизительно 404,9 км", - сказал представитель ЦУПа.

Коррекция будет проведена по команде с Земли, уточнил он.

По его словам, маневр планируется провести с целью формирования баллистических условий для посадки 10 апреля пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-02", а также запуска и стыковки пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-04" 20 апреля.

Предыдущая коррекция проводилась 2 марта также с помощью модуля "Звезда" и также для создания благоприятных условий для посадки и старта, соответственно, кораблей "Союз МС-02" и "Союз МС-04".

В настоящее время на МКС работает интернациональный экипаж, в состав которого входят российские космонавты Андрей Борисенко, Сергей Рыжиков, Олег Новицкий, американские астронавты Роберт Шейн Кимброу и Пегги Уитсон, европейский астронавт Тома Песке."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Центр управления полетами поднимет высоту полета МКС на 1 км - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 3 апреля. /ТАСС/. Бюст первого космонавта Земли Юрия Гагарина установили в Колорадо-Спрингс (США) в преддверии начала работы 33-о космического симпозиума.
"Я надеюсь, что открытие бюста Юрия Гагарина здесь, в Колорадо-Спрингс, - это большое событие не только для профессионалов, но и для молодежи, которая привносит в космическую индустрию новую энергию и новые идеи", - сказал гендиректор госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров в ходе церемонии открытия.
В торжественной церемонии помимо Комарова приняли участие заместитель генерального директора по международному сотрудничеству Сергей Савельев, исполнительный директор по пилотируемым космическим программам Сергей Крикалев, а также генеральный консул России Сергей Петров и представители российского посольства.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
В США установили бюст Гагарина - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

7 апр — РИА Новости, Александр Ковалёв. "Роскосмос" в ближайшие 10-15 лет не планирует полеты на Марс, рассматривая в качестве основной цели пилотируемые миссии на поверхность Луны...

https://ria.ru/space/20170407/1491729611.html

 7 апр — РИА Новости, Александр Ковалев. "Роскосмос" развернет в более чем 30 странах глобальную сеть из нескольких десятков наземных станций коррекции сигналов навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС...

https://ria.ru/science/20170407/1491725517.html

----------


## Avia M

Печальная весть...

МОСКВА, 8 апреля. /ТАСС/. Космонавт Георгий Гречко скончался утром 8 апреля. Об этом ТАСС сообщила его дочь Ольга. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Умер космонавт Георгий Гречко - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## FLOGGER

Георгий Гречко умер...
Даже не верится. Всегда такой веселый, обаятельный, оптимистичный...
Вечная память Человеку.

----------


## OKA

"КОРОЛЕВ /Московская область/, 10 апреля. /ТАСС/. Спускаемый аппарат космического корабля "Союз МС-02" с тремя членами экипажа Международной космической станции (МКС) приземлился в Казахстане, сообщили в подмосковном Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

Членов экипажа МКС эвакуировали спасатели. "Эвакуация экипажа из спускаемой капсулы завершена", - сказал собеседник агентства.

На Землю после 173 суток на орбите вернулись российские космонавты Андрей Борисенко и Сергей Рыжиков, а также американский астронавт Роберт Шейн Кимброу. Первым из корабля достали Рыжикова, которому спасатели вручили веточку вербы в честь Вербного воскресенья. Затем спасатели извлекли американского астронавта, третьим из корабля достали Борисенко.

В эвакуации были задействованы два вертолета Ми-8, три самолета Ан-12 и Ан-26, шесть поисково-эвакуационных машин. Капсула приземлилась примерно в 147 км юго- восточнее города Жезказган в Казахстане.

Вместе с экипажем на Землю доставили частицу мощей преподобного Серафима Саровского, которая после возвращения с орбиты будет передана в храм Преображения Господня в Звездном городке.

На МКС остались работать российский космонавт Олег Новицкий, американский астронавт Пегги Уитсон и европейский астронавт Тома Песке."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Спускаемый аппарат с тремя членами экипажа МКС приземлился в Казахстане - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 10 апреля. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос никогда не относился к идеям основателя компании SpaceX Илона Маску и его идеям как к фантастическим, в госкорпорации считают его деятельность технологическим вызовом.

Об этом сообщил ее глава Игорь Комаров в интервью телеканалу НТВ.

"Как к фантасту мы, наверное, никогда к нему не относились. Мы видели его абсолютную прагматичность и поиск слабых мест, на которых он именно и сконцентрировал свои усилия и очень четко шел по пути, который наметил. Хотя надо сказать, что не всегда получалось добиваться тех целей, которые были заявлены. Вместе с тем это очень серьезный вызов, если говорить в отношении технологий многократного использования первых ступеней", - сказал Комаров.

"Есть ли за этим (возвращаемые ступени ракет - прим. ТАСС) будущее? Да, за этим, мы уверены, будущее. И, наверное, надо откровенно сказать, что есть определенное отставание в этих технологиях. Но то состояние, в котором сейчас находятся эти разработки, показывает, что не так все быстро, наверное, получится", - отметил глава Роскосмоса.

Ранее Комаров заявил, что достижения компании Маска заставляют госкорпорацию работать.

30 марта SpaceX впервые повторно использовала при запуске ступень ракеты Falcon 9 и успешно посадила ее на специальную платформу, выведя на орбиту телекоммуникационный спутник SES-10 одноименной люксембургской компании. Первая ступень Falcon 9 уже побывала в космосе в апреле прошлого года во время вывода на орбиту космического корабля Dragon с грузом для экипажа Международной космической станции (МКС). Таким образом, SpaceX первой в мире повторно использовала ступень ракеты для доставки аппарата на орбиту Земли. Вскоре после старта Falcon 9 сотрудникам компании также удалось осуществить управляемый спуск данного элемента носителя на морскую платформу в Атлантическом океане.

В перспективе Falcon 9 станет выводить в космос пилотируемую версию корабля Dragon v2, который будет использоваться для доставки экипажей на МКС. На базе этой ракеты компания SpaceX создает сверхтяжелый носитель Falcon Heavy грузоподъемностью около 53 т, его первый запуск планировалось провести в 2017 году.

Ранее Маск рассказал о планах осуществить дополнительно около 20 запусков ракет в течение этого года, в том числе провести испытания сверхтяжелого носителя Falcon Heavy в конце предстоящего лета. В ходе полета будет сделана попытка вернуть на Землю верхнюю ступень носителя для повторного применения."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Роскосмос никогда не считал Илона Маска фантастом - Космос - ТАСС

Без "глобализьму" никуды))  :

Мечта максимальной надежности | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## OKA

> Печальная весть...
> 
> МОСКВА, 8 апреля. /ТАСС/. Космонавт Георгий Гречко скончался утром 8 апреля. Об этом ТАСС сообщила его дочь Ольга. 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Умер космонавт Георгий Гречко - Космос - ТАСС



https://ria.ru/infografika/20170408/1491829079.html


"МОСКВА, 11 апр — РИА Новости. Церемония прощания с космонавтом Георгием Гречко началась на Троекуровском кладбище в Москве.

Отпевание пройдет в 13.30 мск, а похоронен Гречко будет на аллее Космонавтов Троекуровского кладбища Москвы в 15.00.

Летчик-космонавт СССР, инженер и космонавт ОКБ-1 — ЦКБЭМ — НПО "Энергия" Георгий Михайлович Гречко скончался в ночь на 8 апреля 2017 года. Дважды Герою Советского Союза было 85 лет.

Гречко родился 25 мая 1931 года в Ленинграде. В 1955 году закончил с отличием Ленинградский механический институт, с 1966 года — в отряде космонавтов. С 11 января по 9 февраля 1975 года совместно с Алексеем Губаревым совершил свой первый полет на космическом корабле "Союз-17" в качестве бортинженера. Второй полет он совершил с декабря 1977 по март 1978, третий — с 17 по 26 сентября 1985 года.

Гречко был ведущим телепрограммы "Этот фантастический мир" с 1977 по 1990 годы. Кандидат технических наук. Награжден тремя орденами Ленина, медалями "За заслуги в освоении космоса", "За трудовое отличие", "За доблестный труд. В ознаменование 100-летия со дня рождения В.И. Ленина" и другими."

https://ria.ru/society/20170411/1491984205.html

...

----------


## Avia M

Не такое далёкое прошлое. Конверсия.

----------


## Avia M

ООН, 13 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Олег Зеленин/. Показ художественного фильма "Время первых", рассказывающего о полете космического корабля "Восход-2", прошел в среду в штаб-квартире ООН в Нью-Йорке. Мероприятие, организованное постоянным представительством РФ при всемирной организации, было приурочено к отмечаемому 12 апреля Международному дню полета человека в космос.
В конференц-зале в здании Генеральной Ассамблеи собрались десятки дипломатов, сотрудников секретариата и члены их семей. С приветственным словом к гостям вечера обратился исполняющий обязанности постоянного представителя РФ при ООН Петр Ильичев. Он напомнил, что в основе фильма - реальные события 18 марта 1965 года, когда Алексей Леонов покинул корабль "Восход-2" и стал первым человеком, вышедшим в космическое пространство.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
В ООН в День космонавтики прошел показ фильма «Время первых» - Общество - ТАСС

P.S. Интересно, "дикомунизаторы" присутствовали? :Smile: 

МОСКВА, 12 апреля. /ТАСС/. Россия продолжит наращивать свой потенциал в космической сфере, в ближайшие десять лет должны появиться прорывные разработки. Об этом сказал президент РФ Владимир Путин, выступая на торжественном вечере, посвященном Дню космонавтики..

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/kosmos/4177764

----------


## OKA

> ...МОСКВА, 12 апреля. /ТАСС/. Россия продолжит наращивать свой потенциал в космической сфере, в ближайшие десять лет должны появиться прорывные разработки. Об этом сказал президент РФ Владимир Путин, выступая на торжественном вечере, посвященном Дню космонавтики..
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Путин: в ближайшие десять лет в космической сфере должны появиться прорывные разработки - Космос - ТАСС




Познавательно   :Biggrin:     :



БУРАН-68 | Виртуальный музей космонавтики

----------


## Veryalone

> ООН, 13 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Олег Зеленин/. Показ художественного фильма "Время первых", рассказывающего о полете космического корабля "Восход-2", прошел в среду в штаб-квартире ООН в Нью-Йорке. Мероприятие, организованное постоянным представительством РФ при всемирной организации, было приурочено к отмечаемому 12 апреля Международному дню полета человека в космос.
> В конференц-зале в здании Генеральной Ассамблеи собрались десятки дипломатов, сотрудников секретариата и члены их семей. С приветственным словом к гостям вечера обратился исполняющий обязанности постоянного представителя РФ при ООН Петр Ильичев. Он напомнил, что в основе фильма - реальные события 18 марта 1965 года, когда Алексей Леонов покинул корабль "Восход-2" и стал первым человеком, вышедшим в космическое пространство.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> В ООН в День космонавтики прошел показ фильма «Время первых» - Общество - ТАСС
> 
> P.S. Интересно, "дикомунизаторы" присутствовали?
> 
> ...


Под прорывами путин понимает забраковку 100 процентов двигателей Протона и крах проекта с научным модулем для МКС ?

----------


## OKA

"БИШКЕК, 14 апреля. /ТАСС/. Россия продолжит и расширит долгосрочное сотрудничество с Казахстаном, в том числе по использованию космодрома Байконур.

Об этом заявил президент РФ Владимир Путин на заседании Высшего Евразийского экономического совета.

"Хочу проинформировать Нурсултана Абишевича (Назарбаева, президента Казахстана), мы приняли решение по вашему предложению о продолжении и расширении нашего сотрудничества в космосе с использованием Байконура", - сказал российский лидер.

"Мы все наши планы скорректируем в самое ближайшее время, имея в виду использование космодрома Восточный, с тем, чтобы активно вместе с вами работать по имеющимся у нас проектам, которые вы сформулировали, с использованием не только Байконура на длительную перспективу, но и с реализацией тех планов по совместным пускам, по разработке новых видов ракетной космической техники", - добавил президент РФ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Россия расширит сотрудничество с Казахстаном по Байконуру - Космос - ТАСС






> Под прорывами путин понимает забраковку 100 процентов двигателей Протона и крах проекта с научным модулем для МКС ?


Откуда дровишки?  Вот бы узнать, что именно понимает и подразумевает  :Biggrin:

----------


## Veryalone

Кто погубил российскую космическую отрасль — Rei Red

----------


## Veryalone

Все двигатели второй и третьей ступеней «Протона» оказались бракованными - ПОЛИТ.РУ

----------


## OKA

> Все двигатели второй и третьей ступеней «Протона» оказались бракованными - ПОЛИТ.РУ


Берётся оригинал интервью . Русским по-белому пишут : 

..."— Сколько двигателей к настоящему времени уже перебрано?

— Ожидаем, что первые поставки двигателей с устраненными дефектами для ракет-носителей "Протон-М" ГКНПЦ имени М. В. Хруничева начнутся в мае.
Что касается "Союзов", то два двигателя уже доработаны и отправлены в Самару, один доработан и упакован под отгрузку и еще один будет готов к отгрузке в конце марта. Пока Воронежский завод выполняет график, согласованный с партнерами.

— Реально ли обнаружены дефекты в отозванных двигателях для ракет-носителей "Протон" или все проверенные двигательные установки оказались без видимых проблем?
— К сожалению, все обнаруженные в двигателях дефекты, связанные с применением не предусмотренного технологией припоя при пайке форсуночных головок газогенераторов, проявились уже после огневых испытаний. По моему мнению, марки припоя были просто перепутаны, и я далек от мысли, что это было вредительство, сознательный злой умысел.

Но нарушались правила хранения припоя и был недостаточный контроль за передвижением материалов на предприятии в процессе производства. И хотя на ФГУП ВМЗ в свое время была выявлена недостача партии одной из марок припоя, группа товарищей дружно подписала акты списания и не стала вникать, куда девался списанный припой нужной марки.

Поразительно, что все это было ясно еще в 2015 году. Уже тогда можно было не допустить появления проблемы на двигателях, изготовленных позже этого срока. Однако халатное отношение к своему делу на заводе позволило зайти проблеме очень далеко и дефектные двигатели продолжали массово выпускать в 2015 и 2016 годах. А закончилась эта история только в январе 2017 года. Поэтому полагаю, что все двигатели, выпущенные для "Протонов" с начала 2015 года, могут иметь значительные проблемы и должны быть перебраны..."

Познавательная статья здесь :

https://ria.ru/interview/20170330/1491055719.html

Т.е. нарушили технологию, перепутав припой. Нарушались правила хранения. Недостаточный контроль. 

Могут и первым отделом пошшупать, на предмет злого умысла))  Проблемы выяснили и устраняют. 

Причём здесь перспективы на десять лет?






> Кто погубил российскую космическую отрасль — Rei Red


Для начала берётся оригинал статьи, с указанием автора, здесь : 

https://lenta.ru/articles/2017/04/10/cosmos/ 

Название статьи про "убили-погубили" какбэ намекает, что просрали полимеры и всёпропалошеф)))

Направленность статей автора понятна по заголовкам :

https://lenta.ru/parts/authors/aborisov/

Финал одной из статей :

"...После присуждения Нобелевской премии Абрикосов вместе с Гинзбургом был приглашен на встречу с президентом России Владимиром Путиным, однако не пришел на нее. «Говорят о демократии, говорят о рыночной экономике, на самом деле все идет прямо в обратную сторону. В России в свое время, когда я там был, я натерпелся достаточно. И по этому случаю я горжусь тем, что эта премия считается за Америкой. Я этим горжусь», — сказал Абрикосов в интервью «Радио Свобода».

Андрей Борисов "

https://lenta.ru/articles/2017/03/30/abrikosov/


Направленность политики самого издания, тоже сомнений не вызывает))

Обсуждать нечего))))))

Т.е. очередная жертва "крававага режимаЪ" , с 6 постами, пришла погадить в каментах  :Biggrin:

----------


## Veryalone

> Берётся оригинал интервью . Русским по-белому пишут : 
> 
> ..."— Сколько двигателей к настоящему времени уже перебрано?
> 
> — Ожидаем, что первые поставки двигателей с устраненными дефектами для ракет-носителей "Протон-М" ГКНПЦ имени М. В. Хруничева начнутся в мае.
> Что касается "Союзов", то два двигателя уже доработаны и отправлены в Самару, один доработан и упакован под отгрузку и еще один будет готов к отгрузке в конце марта. Пока Воронежский завод выполняет график, согласованный с партнерами.
> 
> — Реально ли обнаружены дефекты в отозванных двигателях для ракет-носителей "Протон" или все проверенные двигательные установки оказались без видимых проблем?
> — К сожалению, все обнаруженные в двигателях дефекты, связанные с применением не предусмотренного технологией припоя при пайке форсуночных головок газогенераторов, проявились уже после огневых испытаний. По моему мнению, марки припоя были просто перепутаны, и я далек от мысли, что это было вредительство, сознательный злой умысел.
> ...


Не перепутали припой, а перепутали мозги. Насчет авторов и Абрикосова  -да все оружие про великую Россию не стоят 1 мизинца великого ученого, каким является Абрикосов.

----------


## Avia M

> про великую Россию



14 апреля 2017 г. Российское законодательство в области космической деятельности нуждается в изменениях, считает глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров. Об этом пишет ТАСС.

"Те законы, которые действовали в области дистанционного зондирования Земли, коммерциализации, нуждаются в обновлении", - сказал Комаров на заседании экспертного совета по ракетно-космической отрасли при Госдуме.

Закон о дистанционом зондировании Земли готовится к рассмотрению Думой в апреле 2017 года, добавил он. "Законом предусматривается создание фонда данных дистанционного зондирования. Причем частным потребителям данные будут предоставляться за плату, органам власти - безвозмездно", - пояснил глава госкорпорации.

Также планируется изменить законодательство о районах падения ступеней ракет-носителей. "Мы находимся на грани невыполнения пусковой программы из-за непонимания рядом регионов и трактования положений (законодательства)", - отметил Комаров.

Кроме того, Роскосмос намерен предложить поправки, связанные с лицензированием космической деятельности, поскольку лицензии может выдавать только орган власти, например, министерство или агентство, но госкорпорация им не является, однако при этом ей переданы полномочия, но не урегулирован статус, объяснил ее глава.

----------


## Avia M

4 апреля 2017 г. Наблюдательный совет Роскосмоса одобрил программу развития госкорпорации до 2030 года, она уже принята к исполнению. Об этом в пятницу сообщил ее генеральный директор Игорь Комаров на заседании экспертного совета по ракетно-космической отрасли при Госдуме, пишет ТАСС.

----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

" 15 апреля 2017 года состоялось заседание технического руководства и Государственной комиссии по проведению лётных испытаний пилотируемых космических комплексов, на котором было принято решение о готовности ракеты космического назначения (РКН) «Союз-ФГ» к вывозу на стартовый комплекс космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

В течение дня специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА провели общую сборку ракеты космического назначения. В монтажно-испытательном корпусе ракеты-носителя были проведены операции по установке системы аварийного спасения и стыковке головного блока с транспортным пилотируемым кораблём (ТПК) «Союз МС-04» с третьей ступенью ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ».

Вывоз ракеты-носителя с ТПК «Союз МС-04» из монтажно-испытательного корпуса и её установка в пусковую установку на площадке №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР запланированы на 17 апреля 2017 года.

Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с участниками долговременной экспедиции МКС-51/52 на борту ТПК «Союз МС-04» запланирован на 20 апреля 2017 года в 10:13:44 мск. Пуск будет транслироваться на сайте РОСКОСМОСА online.roscosmos.ru."



Все фото здесь :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23469/


Познавательно про "Время первых" и выход в космическое пространство :

http://lozga.livejournal.com/144362.html

----------


## OKA

" 17 апреля 2017 года ракета космического назначения (РКН) «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) «Союз МС-04» вывезена на стартовую площадку № 1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР и установлена в пусковую установку. Стартовые расчеты приступили к работам нулевого стартового дня.

Сегодня специалистам предстоит проверить работу командной радиолинии «земля-борт» при отведенных и сведенных колоннах обслуживания, систем радиосвязи, готовности ЦУП и провести тестовую закладку массивов цифровой информации, а также провести работы по контрольному набору стартовой готовности системы аварийного спасения экипажей.

18 апреля 2017 года, в первый стартовый день будут проведены генеральные испытания ракеты космического назначения. На 19 апреля – резервный день. В этот день пройдет заседание Государственной комиссии по утверждению экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-04» и 51/52 экспедиций на МКС. После заседания космонавты и астронавты встретятся с журналистами на предстартовой пресс-конференции.

Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-04» запланирован на 20 апреля 2017 года в 10:13:44 мск. Сближение и стыковка ТПК с МКС будет проводиться в автоматическом режиме по четырехвитковой схеме. Расчётное время касания ТКП со стыковочным узлом модуля «Пирс» - 20 апреля в 16:23 мск."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23470/



"ШАНХАЙ, 17 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Каргапольцев/. Запуск китайского грузового корабля "Тяньчжоу-1" ("Небесный челн-1") состоится в период с 20 по 24 апреля. Об этом сообщает агентство "Синьхуа".

Ранее аппарат был доставлен на космодром Вэньчан в южной китайской провинции Хайнань. По данным агентства, специалисты уже провели необходимые предпусковые проверки всех систем корабля.

"Тяньчжоу-1" планируется вывести в космос при помощи ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-7" ("Великий поход-7").

Миссия "Тяньчжоу-1" будет заключаться в том, чтобы состыковаться с находящимся на орбите космическим модулем "Тяньгун-2" и отработать технологию заправки станции топливом.

Ранее представитель Китайской программы пилотируемых полетов сообщил, что стыковку грузового корабля с "Тяньгун-2" планируется осуществить три раза.

"Тяньчжоу-1" способен доставлять в космос до 6 т полезного груза. Впоследствии данный аппарат должен будет регулярно совершать полеты к "Тяньгун-2", доставляя необходимое оборудование для работы космической лаборатории.

Китай в настоящее время последовательно реализует программу строительства собственной орбитальной станции, которая должна быть введена в эксплуатацию к 2020 году.

Миссия "Тяньчжоу-1" является частью программы по отработке необходимых для создания китайской орбитальной станции технологий."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Китай осуществит запуск грузового корабля «Тяньчжоу-1» с 20 по 24 апреля - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Как стало известно "Ъ", 80% акций АО "Спутниковая система "Гонец"" перейдет в собственность "Роскосмоса". Решение выкупить компанию, по словам источников "Ъ", 12 апреля принял наблюдательный совет госкорпорации. Он же утвердил планы по формированию на базе компании единого оператора по системам связи и ретрансляции. Это, как заявили "Ъ" в "Роскосмосе", позволит ему стать полноправным участником мирового рынка данных услуг.

На этой неделе должно быть выпущено правительственное постановление, обязывающее передать 80% акций АО "Спутниковая система "Гонец"", принадлежащих на данный момент АО "Информационные спутниковые системы имени академика М. Ф. Решетнева" (ИСС), в собственность госкорпорации "Роскосмос". Соответствующее решение принял 12 апреля наблюдательный совет госкорпорации, который также утвердил стратегию развития "Роскосмоса" до 2030 года. Как сообщили "Ъ" источники в правительстве, за передачу акций проголосовали девять членов набсовета из одиннадцати. В частности, сделку поддержали генеральный директор госкорпорации "Ростех" Сергей Чемезов, помощник президента РФ Андрей Белоусов, глава "Роскосмоса" Игорь Комаров, а также вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин.

На данный момент акционером АО "Спутниковая система "Гонец"" помимо ИСС является ООО "Даурия Сатком", за которым останутся принадлежащие ему 20% акций. Сумма сделки между ИСС и "Роскосмосом" не раскрывается.

Глава госкорпорации Игорь Комаров сообщал, что программа развития "Роскосмоса" до 2030 года была одобрена наблюдательным советом 12 апреля на встрече Владимира Путина с членами правительства. План обсуждался еще в ноябре 2016 года на совещании у президента. "Были даны поручения отработки таких направлений, как коммерциализация космических услуг и сервисов, повышение эффективности работы МКС, повышение качества",— рассказал на прошлой неделе господин Комаров.

По словам источников "Ъ", решение о выкупе "Роскосмосом" 80% акций АО "Спутниковая система "Гонец"" готовилось около года. Госкорпорация провела оценку всех рисков и получила одобрение Федеральной антимонопольной службы. По утверждению представителей компании, ее выручка в последние годы показывает устойчивый рост: в 2012 году показатель составлял 150 млн руб., а в 2016 году — 700 млн руб.

Отметим, на данный момент в управлении АО "Спутниковые системы "Гонец"" находятся система персональной спутниковой связи "Гонец" и космическая система ретрансляции "Луч". Первая задумывалась еще в СССР как глобальная сеть сбора разведывательной информации. Для этого спутники "Гонец" разместили на низкой околоземной орбите: первый аппарат был запущен в 1992 году. А с 1998 года оператор системы "Гонец" начал продавать услуги коммерческим потребителям. Основными клиентами на данный момент являются, в частности, Минобороны, Минтранс, "Росатом", Росгидромет, Росрыболовство и ОАО "Камов".

По данным "Ъ", помимо вопроса о сделке 12 апреля наблюдательный совет "Роскосмоса" решил создать на базе АО "Спутниковые системы "Гонец"" единого оператора госкорпорации по системам связи и ретрансляции.

В пресс-службе "Роскосмоса" подтвердили "Ъ", что наблюдательный совет принял решение о приобретении акций компании, а также информацию о создании единого оператора. Последнее "позволит госкорпорации стать полноправным участником мирового рынка данных услуг", подчеркнули в "Роскосмосе". Как заявил "Ъ" глава компании Дмитрий Баканов, информация о продаже 80% акций ему "известна на уровне слухов, но протокол решения к нам не поступал".

Кроме того, как стало известно "Ъ", в марте 2017 года "Роскосмос" утвердил стратегию развития АО "Спутниковая система "Гонец"". Напомним, по итогам специального конкурса, объявленного госкорпорацией в 2016 году, АО "Спутниковая система "Гонец"" определяет облик низкоорбитальной и геостационарной спутниковых систем. Как ранее сообщал Игорь Комаров, итоги работы будут обнародованы весной 2017 года.

Александра Джорджевич "

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3275276


Ту-134АК RF-65151 "Роскосмос" УТП / Tu-134AK RF-65151 Training Flight 





" Центр управления полётами (ЦУП) ЦНИИмаш завершил плановые работы по подготовке к выведению на околоземную орбиту транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-04» и последующей стыковке с Международной космической станцией (МКС).

В соответствии с расчётами службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения ЦУП старт корабля «Союз МС-04» запланирован на 20 апреля 2017 года в 10:13:43 мск.

Специалисты Главной оперативной группы управления российским сегментом МКС (ГОГУ РС МКС) в ЦУП приступят к управлению полётом транспортного пилотируемого корабля после его отделения от 3-й ступени ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-ФГ». Расчётное время отделения ТПК от 3-й ступени РН и выведения его на заданную орбиту – 10:22 мск.

В составе экипажа корабля «Союз МС-04» члены длительной экспедиции МКС-51/52 - космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Фёдор ЮРЧИХИН и астронавт NASA Джек ФИШЕР. На борту Международной космической станции готовятся к встрече своих коллег Олег НОВИЦКИЙ (РОСКОСМОС), Пегги УИТСОН (NASA) и Тома ПЕСКЕ (ESA).

Сближение ТПК «Союз МС-04» со станцией и причаливание к исследовательскому модулю «Поиск» (МИМ2) планируется проводить в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов ГОГУ РС МКС в ЦУП и российских членов экипажей транспортного корабля и станции. Стыковка корабля со станцией запланирована на 20 апреля 2017 года в 16:23 мск."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23486/

----------


## OKA

"БАЙКОНУР /Казахстан/, 20 апреля. /ТАСС/. Российский космический корабль "Союз МС-04" с двумя космонавтами отправится 20 апреля с "Гагаринского старта" космодрома Байконур к Международной космической станции (МКС), сообщили ТАСС в госкорпорации "Роскосмос".

"Запуск ракеты-носителя "Союз-ФГ" с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем "Союз МС-04" запланирован на 10:13 мск 20 апреля", - говорится в сообщении.

В состав основного экипажа вошли два человека: российский космонавт Федор Юрчихин и американский астронавт Джек Фишер. На свободном третьем месте будет установлен 70-килограммовый грузовой контейнер.

Первоначально на МКС должны были отправиться два россиянина, однако Роскосмос принял решение сократить с весны 2017 года численность российского экипажа станции с трех до двух человек до пристыковки к станции Многофункционального лабораторного модуля "Наука". Такая практика продлится минимум до осени 2018 года. В то же время количество зарубежных астронавтов вырастет с трех до четырех человек. Третье место в "Союзе МС-04" предлагалось занять зарубежным астронавтам, но в короткий срок найти подготовленного астронавта не удалось.

Полет к МКС будет проходить по укороченной шестичасовой схеме. Это позволит космонавтам прибыть к стыковочному узлу модуля "Поиск" уже в 16:22 мск того же дня. Предыдущие три полета кораблей серии "Союз МС" проходили по двухсуточной схеме, поскольку были испытательными. Сейчас на борту МКС находятся российский космонавт Олег Новицкий, американский астронавт Пегги Уитсон и европейский астронавт Тома Песке.

Экипаж и план полета

Для Юрчихина это будет пятый космический полет в карьере. В общей сложности он провел в космосе 537 суток и совершил восемь выходов в открытый космос. Фишер опыта космических полетов не имеет. Планируемая продолжительность их экспедиции составит 136 суток.

Одна из основных задач российской программы полета - выход в открытый космос Юрчихина и Сергея Рязанского, который прилетит на МКС уже в составе следующей экспедиции. Космонавты должны будут очистить один из иллюминаторов российского сегмента МКС, демонтировать оборудование с образцами, на которых проверяют воздействие условий космического пространства, отремонтировать узконаправленную антенну на служебном модуле "Звезда". Также ожидается, что россияне запустят в открытый космос первый российский наноспутник, созданный с использованием 3D-печати. Аппарат был отправлен на МКС 31 марта 2016 года.

Мыши и щенки

Ранее NASA и Роскосмос обсуждали вопрос отправки на корабле "Союз МС-04" мышей для совместного эксперимента на борту МКС. Но в начале апреля стало известно, что от этой идеи решено отказаться. На пресс-конференции в Центре подготовки космонавтов Юрчихин рассказал, что необходимо взять только компактные вещи: влажные салфетки, продукты питания.

"Нужно заполнить контейнер таким образом, чтобы он не мешал нам работать с органами управления аппарата", - рассказал тогда космонавт.

Также космонавты не возьмут на орбиту щенка Спотти - робота в виде шара с изображением маскота "ВКонтакте". Космобот отправится на МКС осенью этого года, старт отложен для того, чтобы лучше подготовить его к работе на станции. С помощью робота пользователи социальной сети смогут общаться с космонавтами и получать фотографии и видеозаписи с орбитальной станции и из космоса. Планируется, что Спотти будет работать на станции 10 лет, за это время он, в частности, побывает в открытом космосе.

Талисманом и индикатором невесомости станет плюшевый щенок, которого Юрчихин берет в каждый космический полет.

"Он никогда меня не покидал, он готовится к своему уже пятому полету. В отличие от меня он форму свою не потерял, он готов к полету. Он стойко переносит все трудности: ходит в горы, летает в космос, погружается под воду", - сказал Юрчихин.

Вторым талисманом станет игрушечное цветное Солнце - символ больницы, в которой от рака вылечили дочь Джека Фишера. Третьим и четвертым индикаторами будут игрушки героев мультфильма телестудии Роскосмоса Юра и Нюра. Обычно экипажи берут на борт только один индикатор.

О корабле

"Союз МС-04" станет 50-м кораблем серии "Союз", запущенным к МКС. Ранее сообщалось, что "Союзом МС-04" стал корабль с заводским номером 735, а запуск 734-го был отложен до осени. Источник ТАСС пояснил, что замена была связана с тем, что 734-й корабль прописан в контракте между РКК "Энергия" и компанией "Боинг" о покупке дополнительного места для американского астронавта.

Первый "Союз МС" отправился в космос 7 июля 2016 года. В составе МКС он находился до 30 октября 2016 года, когда вернул трех космонавтов на Землю. Второй корабль этой серии был запущен 19 октября 2016 года и вернулся 10 апреля 2017-го, третий "Союз МС" стартовал 17 ноября 2016 года и сейчас находится в составе станции.

"Союз МС" (МС - "модернизированные системы") входит в семейство кораблей "Союз", первый запуск которых состоялся в 1966 году, а первый пилотируемый полет - в 1967 году. "Союз МС" создан путем глубокой модернизации кораблей серии "Союз ТМА" (эксплуатировались в 2002-2011 годах). У кораблей обновили командно-телеметрическую систему, способную работать через спутники-ретрансляторы "Луч", установили новую систему сближения и стыковки "Курс-НА", улучшили систему электропитания, также теперь солнечные батареи вырабатывают больше энергии."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Корабль «Союз МС-04» с сокращенным экипажем отправится на МКС - Космос - ТАСС





"Cтарт транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-04» запланирован 20 апреля 2017 года в 10:13:43 мск с площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

С 07:30 мск за заключительными подготовками на стартовом комплексе, пуском и стыковкой корабля со станцией можно наблюдать на  online.roscosmos.ru :

07:30 - 10:30 мск - подготовка ракеты-носителя, посадка космонавтов в транспортный пилотируемый корабль, пуск ракеты-носителя;

15:50 - 16:23 мск - стыковка ТПК «Союз МС-04» с Международной космической станцией;

17:50 - 18:35 мск - открытие переходных люков, встреча экипажей, первый телевизионный сеанс.

Кроме того, 20 апреля с 09:30 мск начнется специальная трансляция для подписчиков РОСКОСМОСА в соцсети «ВКонтакте», которую будет комментировать Герой России Олег АРТЕМЬЕВ. Космонавт РОСКОСМОСА поделится опытом полёта на МКС и подробно расскажет, из каких этапов состоит процесс запуска космического корабля, что происходит в это время на борту и какие нагрузки предстоит испытать членам экипажа. 

Трансляция начнётся 20 апреля в 9:30 утра на странице РОСКОСМОСА в VK: http://www.vk.cc/6x2q9p  "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23489/

----------


## OKA

" Транспортный пилотируемый корабль (ТПК) «Союз МС-04» 20 апреля 2017 года успешно пристыковался к стыковочному узлу малого исследовательского модуля (МИМ-2) «Поиск» российского сегмента Международной космической станции (МКС).

Программой полёта была предусмотрена 4-х витковая схема сближения корабля со станцией. Сближение выполнялось в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов Главной оперативной группы управления российским сегментом МКС в Центре управления полётами (ЦУП) и российских членов экипажей транспортного корабля и станции. Стыковка была произведена в 16:19 мск.

Ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-04» стартовала 20 апреля 2017 года в 10:13 мск. Корабль доставил на МКС участников длительной экспедиции МКС-51/52: российского космонавта Фёдора ЮРЧИХИНА (РОСКОСМОС) и американского астронавта Джека ФИШЕРА (NASA).

В настоящее время экипажи ТПК и МКС выполняют операции по подготовке к открытию переходных люков и переходу экипажа корабля на станцию."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23494/







"Трансляция пуска Союз-ФГ (Союз МС-04 / Запуск космонавтов) " :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eroxSwxcqEM

Cтыковка :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuTVHxWNt3M


Из ЦУПа :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AswpBY-cUhM


"Великий поход-7" запустил "Тяньчжоу-1" к станции "Тяньгун-2" )))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pOq...c&spfreload=10

----------


## Avia M

> В настоящее время экипажи ТПК и МКС выполняют операции по подготовке к открытию переходных люков и переходу экипажа корабля на станцию."


Открыли... 

https://youtu.be/8o7oHeOfVhA

----------


## OKA

> Открыли... 
> 
> https://youtu.be/8o7oHeOfVhA


В  ролике (после открытия люка) 3:26:10 , видны рабочие моменты))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно о первых космонавтах :

Первые - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

Встретилось ещё про известного космонавта )))

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 24 апреля. /ТАСС/. Сразу несколько опытных космонавтов в ближайшее время могут покинуть российский отряд космонавтов как по собственному желанию, так и по состоянию здоровья, сообщил  ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Помимо Геннадия Падалки, написавшего заявление об увольнении, отряд космонавтов недавно покинул еще один опытный космонавт, на счету которого три космических полета, - Сергей Волков. Он также ушел по собственному желанию", - рассказал собеседник агентства, добавив, что не исключено, что в ближайшее время по состоянию здоровья отряд покинут два других космонавта, а еще один по этой же причине может быть отстранен от тренировок

ТАСС не располагает официальным подтверждением данной информации.

Ранее о своем уходе из отряда космонавтов объявил рекордсмен по суммарной продолжительности космических полетов Геннадий Падалка. Свое решение он мотивировал отсутствием перспектив отправиться в шестой космический полет, чтобы установить рекорд 1000-суточного пребывания в космосе. Сейчас на его счету 878 суток в космосе.

Cмена поколений

Начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов летчик-космонавт Юрий Лончаков считает, что изменения в отряде космонавтов, как и в любом живом организме, происходили и будут происходить всегда. "Рано или поздно космонавтам приходится покидать отряд. Кому-то - из-за смены жизненных приоритетов, кому-то - по состоянию здоровья. И это, как бы не было прискорбно, вполне естественный процесс", - сказал он ТАСС.

По словам Лончакова, некоторые космонавты, покинувшие отряд, остаются работать в ЦПК и передают опыт молодым коллегам. Среди них - руководители управлений Центра Юрий Онуфриенко и Валерий Корзун, руководитель молодежного образовательного центра Салижан Шарипов, советники начальника Центра Сергей Залетин и Василий Циблиев, заместитель начальника Центра Юрий Маленченко, заместитель командира отряда космонавтов Михаил Тюрин.

"Уход каждого космонавта из отряда - это сложное решение не только для космонавта, но и для ЦПК, для пилотируемой космонавтики. Было время, когда отряд был полностью укомплектован, был период, когда отряд продолжительное время "не обновлялся". Сейчас ЦПК подошел к рубежу, когда многие космонавты уходят с летных должностей, при этом основная часть вынуждена это делать по состоянию здоровья", - говорит Лончаков.

Новое поколение космонавтов, рассказывает он, уже в ближайшее время начнет назначаться в экипажи. "Пришло время, когда нужно уступить дорогу молодому поколению космонавтов, и руководство госкорпорации "Роскосмос" нас в этом полностью поддерживает", - подчеркнул начальник ЦПК.

Он напомнил, что в этом году Роскосмос и ЦПК объявили отбор в отряд космонавтов. По итогам к концу 2017 года планируется подобрать шесть-восемь человек. "Мы готовимся принять новых кандидатов и рассчитываем, что они смогут перенять опыт тех космонавтов, которые работают в Центре", - отметил Лончаков. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Отряд космонавтов могут покинуть еще несколько человек - Космос - ТАСС


Из Бразилии сообщают :

----------


## OKA

"Дважды Герой Советского Союза космонавт Алексей Леонов поделился с ТАСС воспоминаниями о первом пилотируемом космическом полете, закончившемся трагедией.."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

«Металл горел как дерево»: Леонов о гибели космонавта Комарова - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 24 апр — РИА Новости. Молодым необходимо дать возможность летать чаще, уход Геннадия Падалки и ряда других российских заслуженных космонавтов — это нормальный процесс, который будет продолжаться, заявил РИА Новости начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Гагарина Юрий Лончаков.

Как сообщали СМИ со ссылкой на источник в отрасли, в ближайшее время российский отряд космонавтов могут покинуть несколько опытных космонавтов.

"Каждый новый полет на орбиту здоровья не прибавляет, вот поэтому по решению медкомиссии недавно от нас, например, ушёл Олег Котов, и уже по своему желанию Сергей Волков. Состав меняется, молодёжи тоже надо давать возможность летать, у нас много задач по новой Федеральной космической программе, это нормальный процесс", — сказал Лончаков.

Он напомнил, что Падалке в этом году исполняется 59 лет – "он уже возрастной космонавт".

"Состав постепенно меняется, так как есть пожелание и распоряжение руководителя, чтобы летали молодые космонавты, потому что когда Падалка встанет в экипаж, ему будет уже глубоко за 60 лет", — отметил собеседник агентства.

По его словам, решение одобрить заявление Падалки об отставке принималось "не так просто" и обсуждалось лично с главой "Роскосмоса" Игорем Комаровым.

"Геннадий Иванович — настоящий профессионал, он очень много сделал для космонавтики. Это его желание уйти, и думаю, что госкорпорация "Роскосмос" предложит ему новое достойное место работы", — заключил Лончаков."

https://ria.ru/space/20170424/1493008481.html


"МОСКВА, 24 апр — РИА Новости. Межведомственная комиссия госкорпорации "Роскосмос" по отбору космонавтов и их назначению в составы экипажей приняла решение рекомендовать освободить Сергея Волкова от должности инструктора-космонавта-испытателя 1 класса отряда космонавтов, Александра Самокутяева — от должности инструктора-космонавта-испытателя – заместителя командира отряда космонавтов, Сергея Ревина – от должности космонавта-испытателя 3 класса группы космонавтов отряда, сообщил РИА Новости представитель Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Гагарина.

Летчик-космонавт, начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю. А. Гагарина Юрий Лончаков на пресс-конференции, посвященной новому набору в отряд космонавтов. Архивное фото

"Уход каждого космонавта из отряда – это сложное решение не только для космонавта, но и для ЦПК, для всей пилотируемой космонавтики", — заявил начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов летчик-космонавт Юрий Лончаков.

"Ресурсы человеческого организма ограничены, а жизнь не стоит на месте. Поэтому рано или поздно космонавтам приходится покидать отряд. Кому-то – из-за смены жизненных приоритетов, кому-то — по состоянию здоровья. И это, как бы ни было прискорбно, вполне естественный процесс", — заключил он."

https://ria.ru/space/20170424/1493017898.html

----------


## Fencer

Космонавты

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

"Космонавт Павел Виноградов – о феминизме на МКС, туризме на Луну и страхе смерти

Павел Виноградов совершил выход в открытый космос в возрасте 59 лет. Сейчас ему 63 года. Космонавт рассказал m24.ru о том, как на МКС сообщают плохие новости с Земли, зачем ставили эксперименты над советскими космонавтами, почему так мало женщин летают в космос и правда ли, что российские скафандры уютнее американских.

– Вы совершили выход в открытый космос, когда вам было 59 лет. Как так получилось?

– Мне не повезло (смеется). Обычно в космос летают лет в 30-40. Я пришел в отряд космонавтов, когда мне было уже 39 лет. Я сначала закончил МАИ, потом преподавал там же шесть лет, а когда решил стать космонавтом, пошел работать в РКК "Энергия", где было правило: перед тем как попасть в отряд космонавтов, надо отработать на предприятии три года. Меня распределили на программу "Буран", где тремя годами не обошлось. С "Бурана" мое руководство в отряд меня не отпускало десять лет, говорили: "Подожди-подожди! Вот, завтра полетит "Буран", на следующий год и ты полетишь". Программу "Буран" закрыли в 1991 году, и в 1992-м меня взяли в отряд, хотя по возрасту я уже не подходил. Но, так как заявление на прием в отряд я написал еще в 1982 году, меня взяли.

Павел Виноградов совершил семь выходов в открытый космос, продолжительность работ в открытом космосе – 38 часов 24 минут. А всего космонавт провел в полете 546 суток 22 часов 32 минут и 3 секунды.

Меня поставили в программу довольно быстро — уже спустя три года, в 1995-м, хотя обычно подготовка занимает пять лет. Дублировал на 20-й экспедиции, должен был полететь на 22-й экспедиции на "Мир", но за пять дней до старта заболел мой командир Геннадий Манаков, и весь экипаж сменили. В первый полет я отправился только в 1997 году с Анатолием Соловьевым, когда надо было срочно лететь на "Мир". Второй мой полет был через десять лет — в 2007 году. Следующий раз — только в 2013 году.

– Полеты в космос сильно изнашивают организм. Как такие нагрузки переносятся в вашем возрасте?

    – Полеты здоровья не прибавляют.

Но есть медицинские комиссии, проходящие раз в три месяца, которые решают, может конкретный человек лететь или нет. Держать свой организм всегда в состоянии, готовым к полету — одна из больших сложностей нашей профессии. Все как в спорте. Спортсмен же не может выиграть Олимпиаду, а потом полгода валять дурака. Люди, которые не могут держать форму, уходят, и это случается часто. Космонавт слетает один или два раза и говорит: "Все, спасибо, я пошел". Он уходит из отряда не потому, что ему это надоело, и не потому, что он больше не хочет в космос. Просто тяжело держать себя в нужной физической форме.

Фото предоставлено Павлом Виноградовым

– Что для вас было самым трудным, когда вы вернулись из космоса на Землю?

– Физически возвращаться на Землю очень сложно. Как только аппарат останавливается на Земле, понимаешь, что такое сила притяжения. Не придумано еще таких механизмов, которые бы позволяли поддерживать физическое состояние в космосе так же, как на Земле — как бы мы там ни занимались спортом, ни тренировались.

    Гравитация дает нам возможность каждый день валять дурака — поддерживать жизнь в организме, особо не напрягаясь.

Но организм очень ленив, и как только он оказывается в невесомости, сердце, например, начинает работать медленнее. После посадки на нас надевают специальные костюмы, чтобы мышцы поддержать в тонусе, и еще полтора месяца не отпускают врачи.

– Георгий Гречко говорил, что делил испытания на две категории: тяжелые и противные. Что было самое неприятное для вас?

– Есть тяжелые испытания, есть противные, но есть и тяжелые, и противные. Пока мы готовили "Буран", я много работал в Институте медико-биологических проблем РАН, который занимается проблематикой воздействия космических полетов на организм человека. В молодости я участвовал в испытаниях на пределы выносливости. Было много задора, хотелось не столько превзойти себя, сколько понять, где у тебя этот предел.

Все испытания были тяжелыми. Противные тоже были, особенно те, которые связаны с вестибулярными воздействиями. Например, когда готовился полет на Марс, мы пытались воссоздать искусственную гравитацию. Создать ее можно было только через вращения. Мы крутились по несколько суток в специальной вращающейся комнате метров шесть в диаметре. В ней было все: место для сна, еды, туалет. Под воздействием ускорения Кориолиса начинаются проблемы с головой, со временем осознаешь, что для того, чтобы налить стакан чаю, нужно чайник держать не над стаканом, а сбоку в 50 сантиметрах от него, потому что струя воды течет по S-образной кривой.

Было много противных инвазивных экспериментов. В Тбилиси в Институте высшей нервной деятельности мы вращались по 12 часов в условиях модельной невесомости, и нейрофизиологи пытались понять, как меняется состояние мыслительной деятельности человека после этого. В голову под кожу нам ставили по 30 датчиков и вкалывали еще катетеры, чтобы померить температуру крови. Обезьянкам датчики просто вживляли в мозг. С этих датчиков писали тысячи параметров. Но это нормальная работа испытателя. Оказывалось, при воздействии ускорений, которые на Земле мы мало ощущаем, происходит масса процессов в организме. Например, испытателю показывают прямую полоску света и спрашивают: "Какой она формы?". После вращений работа головного мозга меняется, и он говорит, что видит перед собой две изогнутые волны. Тут встает важный вопрос: а как вообще пилот может управлять кораблем, когда у него такое состояние и ему прямая линия кажется волнистой?

– Приходилось вам рисковать жизнью?

– Риск — это часть работы. Но он всегда осознанный. Были моменты, когда я понимал, что сделать что-то трудно и рискованно, единственный вопрос: насколько точно все удастся сделать.

    На Земле мы стараемся избежать риска для жизни. Но в полете были ситуации, когда я понимал: промахнуться нельзя, назад пути уже не будет.

Управление МКС идет с Земли, но есть ситуации, когда Центр управления полетов (ЦУП) не принял какую-то информацию или он не видит что-то: камеры не включились или еще что. Люди на Земле могут не успеть оценить оперативную обстановку, а на принятие решения есть только пара минут, так как мы летим со скоростью 28 тысяч километров в час. Тогда действует экипаж. Риск для жизни есть, рядом вакуум, два миллиметра оболочки, а за ней – смерть.

– Как вы относитесь к развитию космического туризма?

    – Сколько стоит посмотреть на красивую девушку? Один ответит: "Нисколько не стоит". А другой скажет: "За нее я все отдам". С Луной то же самое.

Мне не нравится само название "космический туризм". Туризм предполагает, что ты купил билет, тебя взяли за ручку – посмотрите налево и направо, обратите внимание на то и на это, а теперь садитесь в автобус и давайте отсюда. В космосе эта схема имеет право быть, если она не мешает профессиональной деятельности. В России турист платит деньги, куда они уходят — я не знаю, но, чтобы его посадить в ракету, из нее высаживают профессиональных космонавтов. С космическим туризмом будет именно так. Не полетят молодые, перспективные ребята. Вместо кого-то из них посадят какую-нибудь британскую певичку, которая прокатится в космос за свои деньги, и ее вернут назад. Ничего она там не сделает, кроме того, что поахает и поохает.

– Какова конкуренция среди космонавтов? Почему по-прежнему в космос летает так мало женщин?

– Мало женщин именно в России. В США космонавток почти треть. У нас совершенно по-разному относятся к женщинам, их социальному статусу и месту в жизни. Россиянкам важна семья и дети, а американкам — карьера. В России одинаковые требования при наборе для женщин и мужчин.

    Я занимался отбором людей для РКК "Энергия", приходили женщины-кандидатки, умные, красивые, но, когда на собеседовании они понимали, чем им придется пожертвовать, если они попадут в программу подготовки космонавтов, они просто вставали и тихо уходили.

Семья не видит космонавта годами. Когда я готовился к полету, мне нужно было сдать 120 экзаменов за четыре месяца. Спать не было времени, я уже не говорю о семье, о маленькой дочке… Жена считала, что меня просто нет. Вот и все. Такой формат работы сохраняется многие годы. Сейчас подготовка к международному полету идет так: месяц подготовки в России, потом месяц в США, потом две недели в Европе и две недели в Японии. Что это за муж, который приезжает домой на два дня, ставит чемодан, говорит, что завтра ему нужны новые вещи, и спрашивает: "Ну как вы тут? Нормально живете? Зарплату за меня получили? Спасибо, я полетел". У меня за спиной есть тыл: жена, которая меня понимает.

    Большинство семей космонавтов распадаются. На собеседовании в отряд многие женщины говорили: "Я боюсь, что не найду такого мужа, который скажет: "Да, жена, давай! Лети! А я тут останусь с детьми и пеленками".

В Штатах такое вполне может быть. Мне Кэтрин Коулман рассказывала, что ей муж так и сказал: "Катя, ты лети, а я здесь с сыновьями разберусь". Для американок карьера — это все. Им нельзя место уступить в метро или дверь открыть. Вот она остановится перед тобой, подождет, пока ты пройдешь, потом сама откроет себе дверь и пойдет дальше. В этом суть ментальных различий. Американка Айлин Коллинз — первая женщина, которая стала командиром экипажа космического корабля. Она великолепный пилот, при этом у нее есть семья, дочь и сын. Как-то она сумела все организовать.

Еще в России женщинам мешает мужской эгоизм. Но это везде и всюду, не только в космонавтике. Светлана Савицкая была прекрасным летчиком-испытателем, но я помню, как в Летном испытательном институте все мужчины на нее косо смотрели. Даже в "Аэрофлоте" примерно 25 женщин-пилотов из 750 человек летного состава.

    Феминизм и эмансипация пробрались из-за рубежа на территорию России, но в малой степени.

– Есть ли у вас какие-то личные обычаи или суеверия, связанные с полетом?

– Суеверий нет. Я летал командиром тринадцатой экспедиции. Я для меня число 13 — это обычное число, которое находится между 12 и 14. А обычаи есть.

    Все экипажи смотрят "Белое солнце пустыни" перед полетом. Я смотрел этот фильм раз сто.

Лично я перед полетом всегда стараюсь собраться со своими родными и близкими друзьями, некоторые прилетают ко мне даже с Дальнего Востока.

– Правда ли, что наши скафандры лучше американских?

    – Я участвовал в сертификации и наших, и американских скафандров. Наши не лучше американских, а американские не лучше наших. Они разные. Физику не обманешь, надо чем-то жертвовать.

Американский скафандр мягче, нужно меньше прилагать усилий, чтобы ходить, так как в нем меньше давление. А в нашем скафандре, чтобы руку в локте согнуть, надо приложить 20 килограммов усилий. Но зато у нас подготовка к выходу идет 40 минут, а у американцев — пять-семь часов, и надеть его можно только с посторонней помощью. Американцы, которые ходили в наших скафандрах, говорят, что в них здорово и уютно, так как они достаточно просторные, в них не чувствуешь себя зажатым, как в американском, который очень плотный. Мы уже не гоняемся друг за другом. Мы знаем, кто что может и кто чего стоит.

– Как космонавты следят за происходящим на Земле и следят ли? Откуда они получают новости?

– Когда мы летали на "Мире", информации с Земли к нам поступало мало. В Центре управления полетом есть служба психологической поддержки, которая готовит подборку информационных материалов, фильмы, музыку. Когда мы были на "Мире" с Толей Соловьевым, ЦУП старался нас особо не загружать информацией. На что мы потом сильно обиделись. В августе 1997 года произошло два значимых события, о которых нам вообще ничего не сказали. Умер Юрий Никулин, который был близким другом Соловьева. В ЦУПе было принято решение не рассказывать об этом, чтобы нас не расстраивать. О его смерти мы узнали спустя три недели. Толя тогда с сожалением сказал: "А что, нам сказать не могли?". Потом погибла принцесса Диана. Об этом мы узнали тоже спустя месяц от американских космонавтов, они еще смеялись над нами: "Вы что, ребята? Вы где вообще находитесь?".

Это сильно напрягало. Ты не просто в вакууме, ты еще и в информационном вакууме, узнаешь обо всем дозированно, и другие люди решают, что тебе говорить, а что нет.

    Еще был случай, когда у космонавта, пока он был в полете, умерла мама, и в ЦУПе решали, говорить об этом или нет. Хорошо, нашлись умные люди, которые сказали: "Это жизнь, и сообщить об этом однозначно надо".

Сейчас с доступом к информации с Земли все проще. На МКС есть своего рода интернет, с борта мы можем посмотреть практически все, правда, на это нужно специальное разрешение. Начиная со второго-третьего месяца полета остро ощущаешь, насколько ты оторван от Земли, и хочется знать, что там происходит. Хотя есть соблазн жить в космическом пространстве и не думать о том, что происходит, например, на Украине или в Намибии. Бог с ними. А потом возвращаешься на Землю, включаешь телевизор и думаешь: "Елки зеленые, что здесь творится?!".

– Доцент МГУ, астроном Владимир Сурдин говорил, что ученые, разрабатывающие приборы для космических исследований, на вопрос, куда они хотят их поставить, единогласно отвечают, что на непилотируемые аппараты. На спутнике нет людей, а на МКС для обеспечения жизни людей работают системы вентиляции и охлаждения, поэтому аппарат вибрирует, и требования к научной аппаратуре гораздо более строгие. Есть ли у пилотируемой космонавтики будущее?

– Современные приборы астрономов и астрофизиков требуют уникальных условий. На МКС космонавт оттолкнулся рукой от стенки, полетел, и прибор это чувствует. Но подход "давайте все на автоматы" — неверный. МКС нужно рассматривать не как достижение пионерских целей, а как платформу отработки тех же приборов и телескопов. Чем мы там и занимаемся. Масса приборов, которые сейчас летают на автомате, были отработаны на "Мире". На МКС человек может снять новый прибор, поправить, отремонтировать, протестировать. Когда прибор отработан на МКС, его можно поставить на автомат и послать дальше. Автоматизеры, как мы их называем, всегда воюют с пилотами: "На вас столько денег уходит!". Но статистика говорит, что большинство приборов, которые не проходили тестирование на пилотируемых станциях, отказывают по пути к цели.

– Ваша юность прошла в годы космической эйфории – тогда все хотели быть космонавтами. Вам обидно, что интерес к космонавтике угас?

– В 1980-х годах мы каждый год рассматривали по 800–900 заявлений в год, а сейчас мы получаем всего 20–30. Причем раньше приходили ребята с хорошей подготовкой, целеустремленные, образованные. Сегодня приходят и говорят: "Я крутой байкер, на мотоцикле умею ездить". Спрашиваю: "Что еще ты умеешь?" Ответ: "Ничего. Вы же в объявлении обещали научить всему". У кандидатов на собеседовании первый вопрос к нам: "Сколько будете платить денег?" — "О, парень, ты ошибся. Тебе не к нам, если только зарплата нужна, то лучше в банк прорываться или в нефтяную компанию".

Нехватка кадров — это государственная проблема, а не конкретно космонавтики. Начиная с 1990-х годов молодежь бросили. Выросло поколение, которое ориентировано только на деньги. В авиации тоже недобор, в Строгановке на художников и технический дизайн конкурс полтора человека на место вместо пятнадцати, как это было в восьмидесятые. Что, дети перестали любить рисовать? Нет, просто теперь у них другие ориентиры.

Анастасия Мальцева"

С фото :

Подробнее: M24.RU - Космонавт Павел Виноградов – о феминизме на МКС, туризме на Луну и страхе смерти - Сетевое издание М24 - Москва 24

----------


## OKA

"Баяны великих предков или инженерные проблемы модуля «Наука»

    Если вы следили за злоключениями модуля "Наука", который уже много лет не могут запустить к МКС, и, по последним новостям, находят там все новые загрязнения, то вас могла возмутить эта история. Действительно, можно подумать что-то вроде: "ну промойте уже эти баки и трубопроводы или замените их и запускайте в конце концов!" На бытовом уровне это логично. Но если разобраться, то история "Науки" превращается в притчу, о том, что однажды достигнутый уровень технологии может быть легко забыт и потерян.

    Факты и хронология

    В 2013 году собранный модуль "Наука" стали было готовить к пуску, но он провалил приемочное тестирование в РКК "Энергия" - в трубопроводах обнаружили металлическую стружку. Модуль в 2015 году вернули обратно в Центр им. Хруничева, трубопроводы заменили, но весной 2017 загрязнение нашли уже в баках. Планы запустить модуль в 2018 теперь невыполнимы, а в начале апреля появилась даже новость, что "Науку" вообще могут отменить. В конце апреля истекут две недели, взятые на оценку состояния систем модуля, и может быть оглашено какое-то новое решение.

    Почему на устранение загрязнения уходит столько времени, и почему баки просто не заменили? В отличие от серийных бытовых агрегатов это сделать не так-то просто. Но, чтобы понять это, надо погрузиться в историю создания "Науки".

    Как грузовик станциями стал

    В лучших традициях эпических повествований, наш рассказ начинается аж в 1969 году. ОКБ-52 Челомея, создатель РН "Протон", разрабатывало военные орбитальные станции "Алмаз". Главной их задачей было фотографирование Земли в различных спектрах, и, следовательно, большое количество пленки, которую нужно было возвращать на Землю. Изначальный проект 1966 года хотел использовать модификацию корабля "Союз", но даже до сих пор у "Союзов" очень небольшие возможности по возвращению груза. Тяжелый "Протон" мог поднять на орбиту двадцать тонн, в три раза больше, чем ракета-носитель "Союз", которая выводила корабль "Союз", поэтому в 1969 году было решено сделать новый пилотируемый корабль. Так родился Транспортный корабль снабжения (ТКС).


    Разрез ТКС, рисунок NASA/David S.F. Portree

    Большая грузоподъемность "Протона" позволила создать тяжелый корабль из двух частей - возвращаемого аппарата (ВА) и функционально-грузового блока (ФГБ). Любопытная деталь - возвращаемый аппарат планировалось использовать многократно, и за время испытаний два ВА слетали в космос дважды.

    Ни один ТКС не запускался с экипажем, главным образом потому, что токсичное топливо ракеты-носителя "Протон" требовало гораздо более серьезных мер безопасности при подготовке к старту и создавало большие проблемы в случае аварии на первых секундах полета - возвращаемый аппарат не мог улететь далеко и на земле мог быть накрыт парами не сгоревшего топлива. Но в качестве грузовых кораблей ТКС летали неоднократно. А на базе уже готовой конструкции ФГБ стали делать модули орбитальных станций. ТКС состыковался со станцией "Салют-7" и поработал ее модулем.

    ФГБ стали модулями для станции "Мир" и служили буксирами, которые приводили и стыковали другие модули.

    На начало 90-х годов ФГБ осталось два. Из одного сделали ФГБ "Заря" - первый модуль МКС. Последний сначала был резервным на случай аварии "Зари", а в итоге из него стали делать модуль "Наука".


    ТКС и ФГБ "Заря", схема с форума Авиабазы

    В оригинальной конструкции ФГБ шесть длинных и узких баков 77KM-6127-0. В двух хранится газ наддува под большим давлением, еще четыре хранят топливо и окислитель суммарной массой 2432 кг. Небольшой диаметр баков позволил разместить над ними радиаторы системы теплообмена и не выйти за максимальный диаметр 4,1 м.

    Конструктивно это не просто баки, а сложные агрегаты с перегородкой в виде сильфона (гармошки) между компонентом топлива и газом наддува. Сильфон, сходясь и расходясь как меха гармошки, позволяет диафрагме перемещаться внутри бака, что дает возможность многократно дозаправлять его от транспортных кораблей уже на орбите.

    Баки были произведены в 80-х годах, от оборудования, на котором их делали, ничего не осталось, производственные цепочки разрушены после распада СССР, и делать новые такие же баки надо будет с нуля. Когда в них попало загрязнение - неизвестно, оно вполне могло быть занесено еще в 90-х, и люди, которые совершили ошибку или халатность, уже как минимум не работают, а кого-то уже возможно и нет в живых. Просто промыть баки не получится - из-за сложной формы загрязнение будет удаляться только частями. Что же делать?

    Когда ФГБ готовили к роли дублера "Зари", на него установили другие, укороченные баки. "Заря" не маневрировала активно для стыковки, ее ловили Спейс Шаттлом, поэтому объем топлива можно было сократить.


    Вариант с укороченными баками, модель Анатолия Зака/russianspaceweb.com

    Потом укороченные баки сняли, и одним из вариантов после обнаружения проблемы было бы поставить их снова. Этот вариант отпал, потому что в укороченных баках тоже нашли загрязнение. Косвенно это подтверждает версию, что его туда занесли еще в 90-х, но нам от этого не легче. Рассматривался еще вариант с одновременным использованием длинных и коротких баков, но и он в итоге отпал.

    В России разрабатывается новый научно-энергетический модуль МКС, и у него тоже есть топливные баки. А что если поставить их?

    Но, увы, новые баки большего диаметра и не помещаются под радиаторами системы теплообмена. А если поднять выше радиаторы, то диаметр модуля станет больше 4,1 м, и надо будет делать еще и новый обтекатель для ракеты-носителя "Протон", потому что в существующие модуль не влезет по ширине.

    Хорошо, у нас еще есть транспортные корабли "Прогресс", и можно попробовать взять баки оттуда. Баки производятся серийно, они маленькие, но их можно взять много, это не проблема.

    Но и этот вариант не подошел - баки "Прогресса" больше по диаметру, и потребуют решения таких же, как у баков НЭМ, проблем с радиаторами и обтекателем. Плюс, они не разрабатывались для многократной заправки, и может возникнуть проблема невозможности дозаправлять их на орбите.

    В итоге, по информации Анатолия Зака Russian engineers tackle problems with MLM/Nauka module , приняли решение вскрыть оригинальные баки по продольной оси и аккуратно их почистить. Эта операция должна дать доступ к сложным мехам сильфона для чистки, и не потребует новые уникальные детали - разрезать и заварить баки можно на существующем оборудовании.

    Итог

    Печальная история "Науки", на мой взгляд, показывает грани технологического прогресса, о которых редко задумываются. В отличие от компьютерной игры, где исследованная технология никуда не денется, в реальности очень легко после достижения определенного уровня откатиться вспять и потерять возможность делать конструкции, которые серийно производились десятилетия назад. И история "Науки" начинает напоминать потерянные технологии ракет-носителей "Энергия" или "Saturn-V"

Полностью со схемами и фото здесь :

Баяны великих предков или инженерные проблемы модуля «Наука» - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

----------


## Avia M

Договорились...

6 апреля 2017 г. Затянувшееся по срокам подписания мировое соглашение с американской компанией Boeing по реструктуризации долга в 330 миллионов долларов по программе "Морской старт" заключено; в счет погашения этой задолженности, в частности, американские астронавты полетят на МКС, заявил глава РКК "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев, передает РИА Новости.

"Мировое соглашение вступило в силу 22 февраля 2017 года, а по совместному обращению Boeing и РКК "Энергия" — 16 марта 2017 года. Калифорнийский суд принял окончательное решение о прекращении процесса. Вопрос закрыт навсегда", — сказал Солнцев.

По его словам, препятствий на пути заключения соглашения было множество, но взаимный компромисс был в результате найден. Соглашение с Boeing по урегулированию спорных вопросов, возникших в ходе многолетней работы по проекту плавучего космодрома "Морской старт" ещё до его продажи российской S7 Group, теперь позволит компаниям реализовать ряд новых совместных проектов.

----------


## OKA

> Договорились...
> 
> 6 апреля 2017 г. Затянувшееся по срокам подписания мировое соглашение с американской компанией Boeing по реструктуризации долга в 330 миллионов долларов по программе "Морской старт" заключено; в счет погашения этой задолженности, в частности, американские астронавты полетят на МКС, заявил глава РКК "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев, передает РИА Новости.
> 
> "Мировое соглашение вступило в силу 22 февраля 2017 года, а по совместному обращению Boeing и РКК "Энергия" — 16 марта 2017 года. Калифорнийский суд принял окончательное решение о прекращении процесса. Вопрос закрыт навсегда", — сказал Солнцев.
> 
> По его словам, препятствий на пути заключения соглашения было множество, но взаимный компромисс был в результате найден. Соглашение с Boeing по урегулированию спорных вопросов, возникших в ходе многолетней работы по проекту плавучего космодрома "Морской старт" ещё до его продажи российской S7 Group, теперь позволит компаниям реализовать ряд новых совместных проектов.


Здесь чуть поразвёрнутее))  :

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

----------


## Avia M

К сожалению не "Рос...", но впечатляет.

ВАШИНГТОН, 27 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Анатолий Бочинин/. Космический зонд NASA Cassini в среду вошел в пространство между Сатурном и его кольцами, став первым научным аппаратом, который оказался на столь близком расстоянии от второй по размерам планеты Солнечной системы. Так начался последний этап его 20-летней миссии.
В четверг зонд успешно совершил первый из запланированных 22 проходов между Сатурном и кольцами и вновь начал передавать на Землю данные после перерыва на время маневра. 
"Мы это сделали! Cassini находится в контакте с Землей и отправляет данные после успешного погружения в зазор между Сатурном и его кольцами", - говорится в Twitter проекта NASA.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Космический аппарат Cassini начал изучение пространства между Сатурном и его кольцами - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

«Неладно что-то в датском королевстве...»   Причём давно...

"История, связанная со скандальным уходом из ЦПК им. Гагарина целой группы космонавтов, получила продолжение. Глава Центра подготовки космонавтов Юрий Лончаков на сайте организации разместил 25 апреля обращение «От первого лица», изложив свое видение ситуации. В ответ на это обращение Геннадий Падалка, который оказался в числе ушедших из отряда, передал нам эмоциональное открытое письмо. Мы публикуем оба документа.


Обращение Начальника Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина, летчика-космонавта, Героя Российской Федерации Юрия Лончакова

«Отряд космонавтов – живой организм. Мы ценим опыт и знания каждого космонавта, признаем его уникальность, потенциал и важную роль в развитии пилотируемой космонавтики. Вполне очевидно, что ресурсы человеческого организма ограничены, а жизнь – не стоит на месте. Поэтому рано или поздно космонавтам приходится покидать отряд. Кому-то – из-за смены жизненных приоритетов, кому-то - по состоянию здоровья. И это, как бы не было прискорбно, вполне естественный процесс.

Хочу отметить, что многие космонавты, которые покидают отряд и уходят с летных должностей, передают свой опыт молодому поколению космонавтов, оставаясь в Центре и занимаясь их подготовкой. И мы очень ценим такую тенденцию и стараемся всячески ее поддерживать. Тому есть яркие примеры – летчик-космонавт, Герой РФ Юрий Онуфриенко, летчик-космонавт, Герой РФ Валерий Корзун, возглавляющие управления по подготовке космонавтов ЦПК, летчик-космонавт, Герой РФ Салижан Шарипов, который сегодня руководит молодежным образовательным Космоцентром.

В Центре продолжают работать летчик-космонавт, Герой РФ Юрий Маленченко, за плечами которого 6 космических полетов суммарной продолжительностью 827 суток, занимающий должность первого заместителя начальника Центра, летчик-космонавт, Герой РФ Михаил Тюрин - заместитель командира отряда космонавтов по подготовке. Есть космонавты, которые, несмотря на то, что ушли из ЦПК, остаются в космической отрасли. Один из таких примеров – летчик-космонавт, Герой РФ Олег Котов (начальник Центра пилотируемых программ ЦНИИмаш). Безусловно, всегда есть исключения из правил. Каждый человек вправе сам определять свой жизненный путь и дальнейшее направление деятельности.

28 числа, как ожидается, отряд покинет Геннадий Падалка, высокий профессионал, космонавт с колоссальным опытом. Заявление об увольнении по собственному желанию Г.Падалки было подписано на прошлой неделе. При этом необходимо учитывать возраст космонавта, которому летом этого года исполняется 59 лет. Не следует забывать, что работа на Международной космической станции, работа в открытом космосе – это не только высокий риск, но и стресс для человеческого организма, а также удар по здоровью.

В СМИ появилась информация, что ЦПК повально увольняет космонавтов. Это не так. Такие космонавты как, например, Олег Котов или Роман Романенко, покинули отряд после решения Главной медицинской комиссии. Уход каждого космонавта из отряда – это сложное решение не только для космонавта, но и для ЦПК, для пилотируемой космонавтики. Было время, когда отряд был полностью укомплектован, был период, когда он продолжительное время «не обновлялся». Сейчас ЦПК подошел к рубежу, когда многие космонавты уходят с летных должностей, при этом основная часть вынуждена это сделать по состоянию здоровья. Тем не менее, ЦПК сегодня успешно продолжает готовить новое поколение космонавтов, которые, как мы надеемся, в уже ближайшее время будут назначены в экипажи. Мы готовимся принять новых кандидатов и уверены, что они смогут перенять опыт тех космонавтов, за плечами которых - выполненные космические полеты, тех, кто продолжает работать в Центре и остается в космической отрасли. Пришло время, когда нужно уступить дорогу молодому поколению космонавтов, и руководство госкорпорации Роскосмос нас в этом полностью поддерживает».


Открытое письмо летчика-космонавта, Героя Российской Федерации Геннадия Падалки

«Что можно сказать? Я старался избегать любых комментариев, во всяком случае, пока не уйду из Центра, и несмотря на то, что меня просили об этом десятки журналистов из разных изданий. Но на публикацию начальника Центра «От первого лица» за 25.04.2017 на сайте ЦПК не могу не отреагировать.

Называется все это: «товарищ нервничает». Поражает уровень цинизма и отсутствие всякой совести.

Больше всего меня потрясли слова о Котове Олеге, человеке, которого он выжил и выжал из Центра, забыв об этом. Олег в 2015-2016 году назначался на должность директора департамента по пилотируемым программам Роскосмоса. Лончаков сделал все, чтобы это не состоялось, понимая, что на этой должности Олег будет противостоять отдельным его авантюрным проектам в Центре.

Вначале был сделан вброс в Роскосмос о том, что якобы против такого назначения весь Отряд космонавтов. Это излюбленная практика прикрыться авторитетным мнением Отряда. В Отряде было проведено собрание, на котором он был уличен в отдельных моментах во лжи, и оказалось все как раз наоборот. В адрес руководителя Роскосмоса было направлено письмо в поддержку Олега Котова.

Спустя некоторое время был организован (не сложно догадаться, кем) другой вброс о том, что якобы Котов в свое время представил подложный документ о летном образовании в Центр. По инициативе Лончакова этим занимались компетентные органы, выяснив, что диплом о летном образовании получен законно. Процесс с разбирательством занял больше полугода, и руководитель Роскосмоса назначил другого человека.

В общем «товарищ нервничает» и говорит не о том. Ему бы лучше рассказать об экипаже, который он бросил (правильнее сказать, дезертировал) после своего назначения для полета. Руководитель Роскосмоса Поповкин В. А. вынужден был искать срочную замену. Выбор пал на меня. Я оставил тогда управление, которым руководил, и ушел в пятый полет.

Рассказать надо и о том, как Лончаков ушел из Центра и неожиданно «всплыл» на должности советника (то ли помощника) тогдашнего руководителя Роскосмоса Остапенко О. Н. и отработал на этой должности с пользой для себя.

Не без помощи отдельных «личностей» в Центре была развернута кампания по дискредитации Сергея Крикалева. Кстати, уверяю, под всеми письмами против Крикалева во все инстанции подавляющее большинство космонавтов из Отряда свои подписи поставили вынужденно. Кого-то склонили, кого-то уговорили, кто-то сделал это из-за недопонимания ситуации.

Не буду говорить об остальных «подвигах», в частности, вдаваться в детали, полученной им квалификации «космонавт первого класса». Это полная дискредитация уровня профессионализма в нашей профессии.

Человек, бросивший экипаж, бросивший Центр и через некоторое время вернувшийся с «триумфом» в качестве руководителя Центра подготовки космонавтов — вопрос: как такое возможно?

Его, как руководителя, надо скорее убирать, и не одного, а с частью команды, которая набрана не по принципу профессионализма и авторитета, а по лояльности, личной преданности и кумовства. В противном случае, Центр угробят окончательно»."

Геннадий Падалка опубликовал эмоциональное открытое письмо главе Центра подготовки космонавтов - Наука, Космос - МК

----------


## Avia M

> «Неладно что-то в датском королевстве...»   Причём давно...


Все мы люди, все мы человеки. Посему, ничто человеческое не чуждо даже космическим специалистам... В русском языке множество вариантов, для обозначения данных событий. Печально.

----------


## OKA

> Все мы люди, все мы человеки. Посему, ничто человеческое не чуждо даже космическим специалистам... В русском языке множество вариантов, для обозначения данных событий. Печально.


А какие любовные треугольники и пр. амурные коллизии были... Что у амеров, фрэнчей и  советско-российских космонавтов.
Повести и романы можно писать. Просто раньше это был закрытый клуб, в связи с секретностью и милитаризмусом. А в нынешние времена ослабли шторки, и выходит разнообразная информация, в т.ч. негативного характера. И генсеки предают, и министры воруют , и принцессы известно что)))

----------


## Let_nab

*Из российского отряда космонавтов уходят люди*

В скором времени сразу несколько опытных российских космонавтов покинут отряд подготовки космонавтов, как по собственному желанию, так и по состоянию здоровья, сообщает агентство ТАСС со ссылкой на источник в ракетно-космической области.

Буквально на днях Геннадий Иванович Падалка, ответы на вопросы которого пользователям социальной сети мы публиковали на нашем сайте, уже написал заявление об увольнении. Свое решение он объяснил отсутствием перспектив в следующем для него космическом полете, чтобы установить рекорд 1000-дневного пребывания в космосе. На настоящий момент на счету Падалки 878 суток, проведенных в космосе.

«Помимо Геннадия Падалки отряд космонавтов недавно покинул еще один опытный космонавт, Сергей Волков. Он также написал заявление по собственному желанию», — рассказал источник агентству.

«Есть информация, согласно которой в скором времени по состоянию здоровья могут покинуть два других космонавта, а еще один – отстранен по этой же причине от тренировок», — добавляет источник.

ОБНОВЛЕНО: Стало известно, что решением межведомственной комиссии госкорпорации «Роскосмос» из отряда космонавтов отчислены Сергей Волков, Александр Самокутяев и Сергей Ревин.

Следует отметить, что ряды космонавтов в 2016 году тоже сокращались. Михаил Тюрин (три полета) ушел из отряда в январе; Олег Котов (три полета), который сейчас занимает должность начальника Центра пилотируемых программ ЦНИИмаш, ушел в мае; в сентябре отряд покинул Юрий Маленченко (шесть полетов); также в сентябре ушли Максим Сураев (два полета) и Елена Серова (один полет). Оба теперь работают в Госдуме.

Глава ЦПК (Центр подготовки космонавтов) Юрий Лончаков сравнивает отряд подготовки с любым живым организмом и говорит, что в изменениях его состава нет ничего необычного. Так как они происходили и будут происходить всегда. 

«Когда-нибудь космонавтам действительно приходится покидать отряд. Кто-то делает это из-за смены жизненных приоритетов, кому-то диктует здоровье. И это, как бы ни было печально, вполне обычный процесс», — комментирует Лончаков.

По его словам, некоторые из ушедших из отряда космонавтов остаются работать в ЦПК и делятся опытом с молодым поколением. Среди них, например, Юрий Онуфриенко и Валерий Корзун, руководители управлений Центра, Салижан Шарипов, руководитель молодежного образовательного цента, советники главы Центра Сергей Залетин и Василий Циблиев, Юрий Мленченко, являющийся первым заместителем главы Центра, а также Михаил Тюрин, работающий на должности заместителя командира отряда космонавтов.

«Уход каждого космонавта из отряда — это сложное решение не только для космонавта, но и для ЦПК, для пилотируемой космонавтики. Было время, когда отряд был полностью укомплектован, был период, когда отряд продолжительное время «не обновлялся». Сейчас ЦПК подошел к рубежу, когда многие космонавты уходят с летных должностей, при этом основная часть вынуждена это делать по состоянию здоровья», — говорит Лончаков.

Лончаков напомнил, что Роскосмос и ЦПК в этом году объявили о новом отборе в космонавты. По итогам этого отбора к концу года управление собирается подобрать 6-8 человек. Также он сказал, что новое поколение космонавтов уже в ближайшее время будет назначаться в экипажи.


«Пришло время, когда нужно уступить дорогу молодому поколению космонавтов, и руководство госкорпорации «Роскосмос» нас в этом полностью поддерживает. Мы готовимся принять новых кандидатов и рассчитываем, что они смогут перенять опыт тех космонавтов, которые работают в Центре», — добавил начальник ЦПК.

Этап общей космической подготовки у новых кандидатов в космонавты закончится в этом году. После этого они еще пару лет будут готовиться в составе своих экипажей к будущим космическим миссиям. 

Ссылка - https://hi-news.ru/space/iz-rossijsk...yat-lyudi.html

*Геннадий Падалка громко уволился из отряда космонавтов России*

Подробнее: https://ok-inform.ru/obshchestvo/pro...ov-rossii.html

В открытом письме Падалка выразил свое удивление по поводу увольнения из ЦПК ряда профессиональных космонавтов и призвал к немедленной смене администрации Центра во главе с Юрием Лончаковым.

«Его, как руководителя, надо скорее убирать, и не одного, а с частью команды, которая набрана не по принципу профессионализма и авторитета, а по лояльности, личной преданности и кумовства. В противном случае, Центр угробят окончательно», - приводит письмо летчика-космонавта «Московский комсомолец».

..............

Российский космос не в стороне от всеобщего бардака.., его тоже "реформируют" и "будоражат... Ранее было принято решение, что все космонавты будут гражданскими:
Ссылка - http://www.interfax.ru/russia/258620

Российские космонавты-военнослужащие к осени будут уволены из рядов Вооруженных сил, после чего в российском отряде космонавтов останутся только гражданские специалисты, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в Центре подготовки космонавтов.


"На сегодняшний день из рядов Вооруженных сил уволены в запас 12 членов российского отряда космонавтов. В августе ожидается приказ об увольнении еще пяти человек, после чего в отряде не останется военных, а только гражданские космонавты", - сказал собеседник агентства.


По его словам, после снятия погон космонавты пишут заявления о приеме их в отряд космонавтов как гражданских специалистов, и остаются на своих прежних должностях.

......

А пока, помолимся! 

Американец с НАСА походу офигемший от новых российский космических традиций, когда крестом так по ...!

Юра бы сказал - http://s009.radikal.ru/i308/1704/8a/33322bc5f201.jpg



И.... Над Москвой запустили 17-метрового надувного космонавта. Это единственный космонавт, который будет летать в ближайшее время - пилотируемые полеты в космос приостановлены предположительно до середины лета.

----------


## OKA

> К сожалению не "Рос...", но впечатляет.
> 
> ВАШИНГТОН, 27 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Анатолий Бочинин/. Космический зонд NASA Cassini в среду вошел в пространство между Сатурном и его кольцами, став первым научным аппаратом, который оказался на столь близком расстоянии от второй по размерам планеты Солнечной системы. Так начался последний этап его 20-летней миссии.
> В четверг зонд успешно совершил первый из запланированных 22 проходов между Сатурном и кольцами и вновь начал передавать на Землю данные после перерыва на время маневра. 
> "Мы это сделали! Cassini находится в контакте с Землей и отправляет данные после успешного погружения в зазор между Сатурном и его кольцами", - говорится в Twitter проекта NASA.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Космический аппарат Cassini начал изучение пространства между Сатурном и его кольцами - Космос - ТАСС


Да, действительно впечатляет)) 




Одно удивляет только, графикой красивой реальные снимки заменить будет сложно , однака)))

----------


## OKA

"Запуск ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 с разведывательным спутником перенесен менее чем за минуту до старта по техническим причинам, сообщает SpaceX.

Как сообщила компания в ходе прямой трансляции, повторный запуск планируется осуществить 1 мая в период с 14.00 до 16.00 мск. Причиной переноса запуска стали проблемы с датчиками на первой ступени ракеты.

"Подождите! Это руководитель запуска, призываю остановить обратный отсчет. У нас проблемы с датчиками на первой ступени… Пожалуйста, дайте нам 24 часа до повтора", — заявил руководитель запуска в ходе прямой трансляции.

Старт ракеты-носителя был запланирован на 14.15 мск со стартовой площадки космодрома на мысе Канаверал (Флорида). Ракета должна была вывести на орбиту "секретный груз" NROL-76, заказчиком запуска выступает Национальное разведуправление США. Для частной компании SpaceX это первый запуск военного назначения."

https://ria.ru/science/20170430/1493406976.html



"Первый запуск сверхтяжелой ракеты SLS отложили на 2019 год


NASA

Первый демонстрационный запуск разрабатываемой сверхтяжелой ракеты-носителя SLS  официально переносится на 2019 год. Об этом говорится в письме заместителя главы NASA по пилотируемым программам Уильяма Герстенмайера, которое опубликовала Счетная палата США, сообщает ArsTechnica.

Ракета-носитель SLS (Space Launch System) предназначена для пилотируемых полетов и вывода грузов за пределы околоземной орбиты. Изначально тестовый полет ракеты планировалось провести в 2016 году, но сроки неоднократно сдвигались и в прошлом году NASA только завершило испытания жидкостного ракетного двигателя RS-25 и твердотопливного ускорителя. 

По последним данным первый испытательный полет ракеты с космическим кораблем Orion (Exploration Mission-1) должен был состояться в конце 2018 года, однако теперь стало известно, что первый запуск SLS откладывается, как минимум, до начала 2019 года из-за финансовых трудностей NASA и технических недостатков, требующих устранения.

Первый запуск SLS с миссией Exploration Mission-1 изначально планировался без экипажа, поскольку корабль Orion еще не оборудован необходимыми системами жизнеобеспечения. Несмотря на это NASA на протяжении несколько месяцев прорабатывало вопрос возможного запуска EM-1 c экипажем на борту и в ближайшее время опубликует окончательный отчет. Изначально только второй запуск SLS с кораблем Orion (EM-2)должен был стать пилотируемым.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/04/28/sls-delay

----------


## OKA

"	Москва. 1 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Президент РФ Владимир Путин подписал указ о назначении членом наблюдательного совета госкорпорации по космической деятельности "Роскосмос" Алексея Лихачева, сообщается на сайте Кремля.
       "Назначить членом наблюдательного совета Государственной корпорации по космической деятельности "Роскосмос" Лихачева А.Е. - генерального директора Государственной корпорации по атомной энергии "Росатом", - говорится в сообщении.
       Этим же указом прекращены полномочия члена набсовета "Роскосмоса" Сергея Кириенко."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=449933


"Аэрокосмическая компания SpaceX успешно запустила ракету-носитель Falcon 9 с космическим аппаратом NROL-76, который построен Национальным управлением военно-космической разведки США. За запуском можно было наблюдать в прямой трансляции.

SpaceX проектировала первую ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 как многоразовую, поэтому практически при каждом запуске ракеты компания старается посадить первую ступень для повторного использования. На данный момент SpaceX один раз запустила уже использовавшуюся ранее первую ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, при этом известно, что подготовка первой ступени Falcon 9 к повторному запуску обошлась SpaceX более чем в два раза дешевле, чем производство новой ступени.

Ракета-носитель Falcon-9 с космическим аппаратом NROL-76 успешно стартовала со стартового комплекса 39А на мысе Канаверал 1 мая в 14:15 по московскому времени. Изначально запуск должен был произойти 30 апреля, однако из-за проблем с датчикам первой ступени ракеты запуск отменили за 52 секунды до старта.

В рамках миссии NROL-76 ракета-носитель Falcon-9 вывела на орбиту космический аппарат неизвестного назначения. Это первый запуск SpaceX для Национального управления военно-космической разведки США. Подробности о космическом аппарате NROL-76 не уточняются — как правило, большая часть информации по запускам NROL засекречена.

Кроме основной задачи по запуску спутника SpaceX также успешно посадила первую ступень на сушу в Посадочной зоне 1(LZ-1), которая используется для приземления первых ступеней Falcon 9(и, в перспективе, Falcon Heavy), запускаемых со стартовых площадок SLC-40 и LC-39A. Таким образом, теперь в распоряжении SpaceX девять успешно посаженных первых ступеней, одна из которых использовалась дважды и оба раза успешно села.

В марте 2017 года SpaceX впервые запустила уже использовавшуюся ранее первую ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, а затем снова посадила ее. Позднее стало известно, что компании также удалось посадить головной обтекатель. Кроме того, на лето 2017 года запланирован первый испытательный запуск ракеты-носителя тяжелого класса Falcon Heavy, в рамках которого, возможно, SpaceX попытается посадить вторую ступень, но на данный момент неизвестно, насколько выгодна посадка второй ступени для дальнейшего использования.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/01/nrol-76

----------


## OKA

"Китай готов к длительным полетам на орбитальных станциях

    В конце прошлой недели официальные представители Китайского национального космического управления объявили об успехе эксперимента по дозаправке орбитальной станции "Тяньгун-2" с грузового корабля "Тяньчжоу-1". Таким образом, Китай благополучно проверил все технологии для проведения длительных пилотируемых полетов на орбитальных станциях.


    "Тяньчжоу-1" за мгновения до стыковки, кадр из видео CCTV4

    Грузовой корабль "Тяньчжоу-1" был запущен 20 апреля в 11:41 UTC (на космодроме Вэньчан по местному времени уже наступила ночь). Это был второй старт ракеты-носителя "Великий поход-7", впервые запущенной в 2016 году. Грузовой корабль массой 12 910 кг стал самой тяжелой полезной нагрузкой, когда-либо выведенной Китаем на орбиту.

    Спустя двое суток, 22 апреля грузовой корабль в автоматическом режиме сблизился со станцией "Тяньгун-2" и состыковался в 4:16 UTC. В начале видео в ускоренном режиме показывается сближение грузовика со станцией и выход на ось стыковки, затем видео переходит в реальный масштаб времени и показывает финальное сближение и стыковку. Автоматическое сближение началось на расстоянии 52 км и проходило в несколько этапов - грузовой корабль последовательно приближался и останавливался на расстоянии 5000, 400, 120 и 30 метров. Утверждается, что автоматическая система стыковки работает в радио- и оптическом диапазонах и использует радары и лазеры.




    Любопытно, что грузовой отсек "Тяньчжоу-1" загрузили контейнерами, очевидно, с макетами грузов. Разгружать их, по имеющейся информации, никто не собирается - новых пилотируемых пусков на "Тяньгун-2" не планируется.


    Внутри "Тяньчжоу-1", кадр из трансляции стыковки

    Конструктивно грузовой корабль и станция похожи, что говорит о том, что "Тяньчжоу" делался на базе орбитальных станций "Тяньгун". Длина "Тяньчжоу" составляет 10,4 метра, диаметр грузового отсека - 3,35 метра, максимальная масса - 13 500 кг (ограничена грузоподъемностью носителя "Великий поход-7"), а объем грузового отсека составлят 15 кубометров. Также пишут, что для грузового корабля придумали три варианта оснащения - с одним герметичным отсеком, с одним негерметичным отсеком и смешанный с герметичным и негерметичным отсеками.


    "Тяньчжоу-1" и "Тяньгун-2", рисунок Китайского космического агентства

    Для дозаправки использовались четыре разъема - по одному для топлива и окислителя и два для газа наддува баков.


    Разъемы вокруг стыковочного устройства, фото chinaspaceflight.com

    По озвученным планам, "Тяньчжоу-1" отстыкуется от станции и попробует состыковаться снова и дозаправить ее второй раз в июне. Затем он снова отстыкуется и проверит технологию быстрого сближения со станцией, похожую на российскую шестичасовую схему, использующуюся с 2012 года. А после этого заправит станцию в третий раз.
    Успешные испытания грузового корабля "Тяньчжоу-1" закончили второй из трех этапов китайской пилотируемой космической программы. Первый этап был успешно выполнен в 2003 году, когда на орбиту отправился первый китайский космонавт Ян Ливэй. А третий этап представляет из себя строительство модульной станции, аналогичной "Миру" или МКС, и длительные вахты экипажей на ней. Грузовой корабль - ключ к длительным полетам на орбитальных станциях, потому что он позволяет привозить припасы, расходные материалы и эксперименты для экипажа и топливо для поддержания орбиты станции. Как ожидается, базовый блок "Тяньхэ" модульной китайской станции отправится на орбиту в 2019 году, и на тот же год запланирован запуск второго грузового корабля "Тяньчжоу"."

Полностью :

Китай готов к длительным полетам на орбитальных станциях - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

----------


## OKA

"Virgin Galactic протестировала систему стабилизации и торможения суборбитального VSS Unity


Virgin Galactic

Аэрокосмическая компания Virgin Galactic провела летные испытания системы Feather, которая предназначена для стабилизации и торможения суборбитального корабля VSS Unity. Кратко о прошедших испытаниях рассказывает Engadget.

Корабль VSS Unity был представлен в феврале 2016 года, впервые поднялся в воздух в сентябре того же года, а в декабре 2016 года корабль успешно испытали в режиме планирования. VSS Unitу — второй корабль из серии SpaceShipTwo, первым был VSS Enterprise, который потерпел крушение во время испытательного полета в 2014 году — из-за несанкционированного включения системы Feather корабль разрушился в полете. Катастрофа привела к гибели одного из пилотов, официальной причиной нештатной ситуации назван человеческий фактор.

Теперь Virgin Galactic впервые протестировала работу системы Feather на новом суборбитальном корабле. В рамках прошедших испытаний самолет-носитель White Knight Two поднял VSS Unitу в воздух, после чего корабль отделился и в режиме планирования пилоты активировали систему торможения и стабилизации. Первые летные испытания системы Feather прошли без происшествий и корабль успешно приземлился.




Всего на данный момент White Knight Two поднимал VSS Unitу в воздух восемь раз, при этом четыре раза корабль самостоятельно приземлился (еще в четырех случаях полет не предусматривал отделение корабля от самолета-носителя). Стоит отметить, что все четыре раза VSS Unitу испытывался в режиме планирования и полет с использованием собственных двигателей до сих пор не проводился.

Существуют и другие проекты многоразовых суборбитальных космических кораблей. Например, Lynx, разрабатываемый американской компанией XCOR, и New Shepard, построенный Blue Origin. Также проект 20-местного ракетоплана для космического туризма разрабатывается в Китае.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/03/feather

----------


## OKA

" Космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Александр МИСУРКИН продолжает подготовку к своему второму полету, который запланирован на сентябрь 2017 года.



3 мая 2017 года космонавт отрабатывал с помощью тренажера «Выход-2» операции, выполняемые во время выхода в открытый космос. Уникальный тренажер имитирует внекорабельную деятельность с помощью системы подвесов, которая позволяет создать безопорное состояние. В его состав входят два тренажерных скафандра типа «Орлан», устройство, обеспечивающее их обезвешивание и перемещение в рабочей зоне за счет мышечных усилий космонавтов, макеты шлюзовых отсеков, вычислительная система, наземная система обеспечения жизнедеятельности, система моделирования светотеневой обстановки, а также системы связи, телевизионного и медицинского контроля. По решению Межведомственной комиссии (МВК) Александр МИСУРКИН включен в состав основного экипажа длительной экспедиции МКС-53/54."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23529/



"SpaceX рассказала о планах по запуску почти 12 тысяч интернет-спутников

Вице-президент SpaceX по связям с правительством Патрисия Купер на слушаниях в сенате рассказала подробности о планах компании по запуску крупнейшей в истории группировки спутников для предоставления широкополосного доступа в интернет. Об этом сообщает ArsTechnica.

Один из главных недостатков использования современного спутникового интернета заключается в высокой задержке сигнала. При использовании геостационарных спутников связи из-за большого расстояния между передатчиками задержка для конечного пользователя составляет от нескольких сотен миллисекунд до нескольких секунд. 

В планах SpaceX по развертыванию крупной спутниковой группировки впервые стало известно еще в 2015 году. Теперь SpaceX представила более подробную информацию. Компания намерена что запустить 4425 спутника с передатчиками Ka- и Ku-диапазонов на низкую околоземную орбиту в 83 орбитальных плоскостях в диапазоне высот от 1110 до 1325 километров. 

Кроме того, теперь SpaceX дополнительно к упоминавшимся ранее 4425 спутникам предлагает вывести на низкую околоземную орбиту еще 7518 спутников на высотах от 335 до 346 километров. Предполагается, что такой «промежуточный слой» спутников будет использоваться для расширения канала и увеличения скорости при работе в густонаселенных районах, а также для уменьшения задержки сигнала вплоть до 25 миллисекунд, что сопоставимо с показателями проводного интернета.

SpaceX планирует запустить тестовые спутники в конце 2017 года и начале 2018 года, а после успешной демонстрации работоспособности системы компания начнет вывод коммерческих спутников, запуск которых будет происходить вплоть до 2024 года. Ожидается, что первые клиенты смогут подключиться к спутниковому интернету SpaceX уже в 2019 году. 

Стоит отметить, что озвученные временные рамки не касаются группировки из 7518 спутников. На данный момент количество работающих спутников на орбите Земли оценивается приблизительно в полторы тысячи.

SpaceX не первая компания с планами по запуску крупной спутниковой группировки. Например, в 2015 году стало известно, что американский стартап OneWeb намерен запустить группировку из 900 спутников для создания интернет-покрытия по всему миру.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/04/4425


"Состоялся первый запуск легкой коммерческой ракеты Vector-R


Vector Space Systems

Американская компания Vector Space Systems успешно провела первый запуск новой ракеты Vector-R, которая предназначена для вывода малых спутников на низкую околоземную орбиту. Об этом сообщает Forbes.

На сегодняшний день запуск малых спутников из-за небольшой массы в подавляющем большинстве случаев производится «заодно» — их принимают на борт в качестве дополнительного груза при запуске других, более крупных, космических аппаратов. Из-за этого владельцы небольших спутников вынуждены ждать очередного запуска более крупных аппаратов и подстраиваться под сроки, которые могут быть не всегда удобны. 

Компания Vector Space Systems основана инженерами, ранее работавшими в компаниях SpaceX, Virgin и Boeing. Компания планирует занять именно нишу запуска малых спутников и производить вывод легких космических аппаратов на орбиту по цене около 1,5 миллиона долларов за запуск; для сравнения: стоимость запуска «Протона» и Falcon 9 превышает 60 миллионов долларов. 

Пятитонная Vector-R первая(и более легкая) из двух разрабатываемых компанией ракет, она предназначена для вывода груза массой до 60 килограммов на низкую околоземную орбиту. В рамках прошедших испытаний Vector Space Systems впервые запустила Vector-R. 

Тестовый пуск на высоту до 15 километров (для соблюдения существующих ограничений) состоялся 3 мая в пустыне Мохаве. Использовалась первая ступень с одним двигателем (штатно Vector-R предполагает использование трех двигателей). Во время полета инженеры компании следили за состоянием авионики и двигателя первой ступени, а также проверяли корректность работы управляющего программного обеспечения.

Компания планирует начать коммерческие запуски Vector-R уже в 2018 году, а в 2019 запустить более мощную ракету Vector-H, которая сможет выводить на низкую околоземную орбиту груз массой до 125 килограммов. По словам представителей компании, они рассчитывают запускать до 100 Vector-R в год.

Существуют и другие компании, разрабатывающие небольшие ракеты для запуска малых спутников — например, новозеландская Rocket Lab строит ракету-носитель Electron, с помощью которой до конца 2017 года планируется отправить на луну аппарат MX-1E. 

Кроме постройки легких ракет-носителей есть и другие способы удешевления запуска небольших спутников. Например, Virgin Galactic будет использовать переоборудованный Boeing 747-400 в качестве самолета-носителя для запуска ракеты LauncherOne. Запущенная таким образом ракета-носитель способна доставить до 200 килограммов на солнечно-синхронную орбиту.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/04/vector

----------


## OKA

"В воскресенье вечером на Землю вернулся космолет НАСА X37B, который провел на орбите более 700, сообщили американские ВВС.

Это новейший корабль многоразового использования, на котором отрабатываются последние технологии полета в космос. В процессе экспедиции Orbital test vehicle mission 4 попытались сократить риски и разработать технику использования космических челноков."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/561496

Наверное хотели написать "более 700 суток", но букафф не хватило на клаве))

 

https://twitter.com/usairforce?ref_s...world%2F561496




https://www.dvidshub.net/feature/otv4

----------


## OKA

" 13 мая 2017 года отмечает свой 75-летний юбилей легендарный летчик-космонавт СССР, дважды Герой Советского Союза Владимир ДЖАНИБЕКОВ.

Владимир Александрович родился 13 мая 1942 года в селе Искандер Бостанлыкского района Узбекской ССР в семье служащего. В 1949 – 1953 годах он учился в разных школах, параллельно занимался легкой атлетикой, фехтованием, борьбой, тяжелой атлетикой, увлекался рисованием и астрономией. Был рекордсменом по штанге среди юниоров, чемпионом Узбекистана в «полутяжелом» весе среди юношей.




После окончания в 1965 году Ейского высшего военного авиационного училища ДЖАНИБЕКОВ служил летчиком-инструктором в Военно-Воздушных Силах СССР. В 1970 году он был зачислен в отряд советских космонавтов (Группа ВВС №5). Прошел полный курс общекосмической подготовки и подготовки к полетам на кораблях типа «Союз» и долговременных орбитальных станциях (ДОС) типа «Салют».

В мае 1973 года он был назначен командиром одного из экипажей, проходящих подготовку по программе советско-американского космического полета «Союз» – «Аполлон». В декабре 1974 году Владимир Александрович был командиром дублирующего экипажа (совместно с Борисом АНДРЕЕВЫМ) при полете космического корабля «Союз-16», а в июле 1975 года - входил в один из экипажей поддержки (совместно с Борисом АНДРЕЕВЫМ) при полете космического корабля «Союз-19» во время совместного советско-американского полета.

Свой первый космический полет ДЖАНИБЕКОВ совершил в качестве командира 1-й экспедиции посещения с 10 по 16 января 1978 года вместе с Олегом МАКАРОВЫМ на космическом корабле «Союз-27» и орбитальном комплексе «Салют-6» – «Союз-26» (экипаж – Юрий РОМАНЕНКО и Георгий ГРЕЧКО) – «Союз-27». Такой пилотируемый комплекс на околоземной орбите был создан впервые. Возвратился на Землю на космическом корабле «Союз-26». Продолжительность полета составила 5 дней 22 часа 58 минут 58 секунд.

С 20 ноября 1978 по 18 мая 1979 года Владимир Александрович проходил подготовку в качестве командира второго (дублирующего) советско-венгерского экипажа экспедиции посещения ДОС «Салют-6», вместе с Бела МАГЬЯРИ (Bela Magyari). Полет был отложен из-за аварии корректирующей тормозной двигательной установки на КК «Союз-33», в связи с чем с 3 сентября 1979 по 12 мая 1980 года космонавт проходил подготовку в режиме поддержания тренированности. Во время старта ТК «Союз–36» 26 мая 1980 года был дублером командира корабля.

Второй космический полет ДЖАНИБЕКОВ совершил с 22 по 30 марта 1981 года вместе с монгольским космонавтом Жугдэрдэмидийном ГУРРАГЧОЙ (Jugderdemidiyn Gurragcha) на космическом корабле «Союз–39» (был командиром корабля) и орбитальном комплексе «Салют –6» – «Союз Т–4» – «Союз–39» по программе «Интеркосмос». Продолжительность полета составила 7 дней 20 часов 42 минуты 3 секунды.

Третий полет Владимира ДЖАНИБЕКОВА состоялся в период с 24 июня по 2 июля 1982 г. вместе с Александром ИВАНЧЕНКОВЫМ и французским космонавтом Жаном КРЕТЬЕНОМ (Jean Chretien) на космическом корабле «Союз Т-6» (был командиром корабля) и орбитальном комплексе «Салют-7» – «Союз Т-5» (экипаж – Анатолий БЕРЕЗОВОЙ и Валентин ЛЕБЕДЕВ) – «Союз Т-6». Продолжительность полета составила 7 дней 21 час 50 минут 52 секунды.

Четвертый полет космонавт совершил с 17 по 29 июля 1984 года вместе со Светланой САВИЦКОЙ и Игорем ВОЛКОМ на космическом корабле «Союз Т–12» (был командиром корабля) и орбитальном комплексе «Салют–7» – «Союз Т–11» (экипаж – Леонид КИЗИМ, Владимир СОЛОВЬЁВ и Олег АТЬКОВ) – «Союз Т–12».

Во время работы на борту комплекса 25 июля 1984 года вместе со Светланой САВИЦКОЙ Владимир Александрович совершил выход в открытый космос, где провел испытания нового универсального ручного инструмента, предназначенного для выполнения в условиях открытого космоса сложных технологических операций. Продолжительность работы в открытом космосе составила 3 часа 35 минут. Продолжительность полета составила 11 суток 19 часов 14 минут 36 секунд.

Свой пятый космический полет Владимир ДЖАНИБЕКОВ совершил с 6 июня по 26 сентября 1985 г. вместе с Виктором САВИНЫХ на космическом корабле «Союз Т–13» (был командиром корабля) и орбитальном комплексе «Салют-7» – «Союз Т-13». В этом полете ДЖАНИБЕКОВ и САВИНЫХ впервые в истории космонавтики осуществили стыковку пилотируемого космического корабля с неуправляемой орбитальной станцией (станция «Салют-7» вышла из-под контроля после перевода ее на дальнюю орбиту).

После перехода на борт станции, космонавты провели работы по восстановлению её работоспособности, а затем приступили к комплексу исследований и экспериментов. 2 августа 1985 году Владимир ДЖАНИБЕКОВ совершил вместе с Виктором САВИНЫХ выход в открытый космос, где были проведены работы по развертыванию дополнительных панелей солнечных батарей. Продолжительность работы в открытом космосе составила 5 часов.

Этому сложному, героическому полёту с участием ДЖАНИБЕКОВА, в частности, посвящён художественный фильм «Салют-7», который выйдет на экраны России осенью 2017 года.

Космонавт возвратился на Землю 26 сентября на космическом корабле «Союз Т-13» вместе с Георгием ГРЕЧКО, прибывшим на борт орбитального комплекса на космическом корабле «Союз Т-14» вместе с Владимиром ВАСЮТИНЫМ и Александром ВОЛКОВЫМ. Продолжительность этого полета составила 112 суток 3 часа 12 минут.

Всего за пять рейсов в космос Владимир Александрович ДЖАНИБЕКОВ налетал 145 дней 15 часов 58 минут 29 секунд.

С 1985 по 1988 годы он занимал должность командира отряда космонавтов Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК) им. Ю.А.Гагарина. В 1988 году был назначен начальником Управления теоретической и научно-исследовательской подготовки ЦПК.

7 августа 1997 года вышел в отставку в звании генерала-майора авиации. После ухода в отставку из ВС продолжил работу в ЦПК в качестве старшего научного сотрудника.

Владимир ДЖАНИБЕКОВ имеет награды СССР и РФ: две медали «Золотая Звезда» Героя Советского Союза (1978, 1981), пять орденов Ленина (1978, 1981, 1982, 1984, 1985), орден Красной Звезды (1976), орден «За службу Родине в Вооруженных Силах СССР» III степени, знак ЦК ВЛКСМ «Воинская доблесть», орден Дружбы (1996), знак «Почетный работник МВД» и др.

Является Командором французского ордена Почетного легиона (1982) и обладателем французской медали за доблесть (D'Honneur) (1978); был награжден медалью «Золотая Звезда» Героя Монгольской Народной Республики и орденом Сухэ-Батора (Монгольской Народной Республики, 1981) и двумя медалями Монгольской Народной Республики, а также орденом Государственного Знамени Венгерской Народной Республики (1980).

Владимир Александрович является почетным гражданином городов Гагарин, Калуга, Черкесск (Россия), Аркалык (Казахстан), Хьюстон (США). Именем ДЖАНИБЕКОВА названа малая планета № 3170.

Его бронзовый бюст установлен в Ташкенте, а муниципальная общеобразовательная школа №13 в городе Щелково носит его имя.

Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» сердечно поздравляет Владимира Александровича с юбилеем и желает ему крепкого здоровья, семейного благополучия и долголетия!"

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23550/

Крепкого здоровья и долгих лет жизни уважаемому пилоту!

----------


## OKA

" 15 мая 2017 года в Гвианском космическом центре (ГКЦ) завершены операции по вывозу и установке ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-СТ-А» в стартовую систему. Начались работы по подготовке РН к пуску по графику первого стартового дня.

Сегодня будут проведены операции по стыковке пневмо- и заправочных коммуникаций «пакета» РН «Союз-СТ-А» и сборке схем системы управления, системы измерений и термостатирования РН. Также сегодня будут начаты работы по стыковке ракеты-носителя с космической головной частью в составе разгонного блока «Фрегат-М» и телекоммуникационного космического аппарата (КА) SES-15. Особенностью подготовки пуска в Гвиане является раздельная транспортировка трех ступеней РН и космической головной части с последующей их сборкой на пусковой установке с использованием мобильной башни обслуживания.

Во второй стартовый день будут продолжены плановые операции по электрической и пневматической стыковке космической головной части с ракетой-носителем. Также запланированы автономные проверки и испытания систем разгонного блока и ракеты-носителя. День завершится генеральными испытаниями. 17 мая будет проведен контрольный набор стартовой готовности разгонного блока «Фрегат-М» и проанализирована полученная телеметрическая информация. 18 мая, в стартовый день, состоится заседание комиссии, которая рассмотрит вопросы готовности ракетной техники и наземной инфраструктуры к запуску космического аппарата.

Пуск РН «Союз-СТ-А» с космической головной частью в составе разгонного блока «Фрегат-М» и космического аппарата SES-15 запланирован 18 мая 2017 года в 14:54:53 мск с космодрома ГКЦ.

Заказчиком пуска является европейская компания SES, один из мировых лидеров в сфере спутниковой телекоммуникации. Космический аппарат SES-15, производства Boeing Satellite Systems, предназначен для предоставления телекоммуникационных услуг на территории Северной Америки и Центральной Америки.

Гвианский космический центр - европейский космодром, расположенный вблизи города Куру во Французской Гвиане (департамент Франции в Южной Америки). Его расположение около экватора обеспечивает 15% преимущество по полезной нагрузке по сравнению с запусками в восточном направлении с американского космодрома на мысе Канаверал и 40% - при запусках с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. С начала 70-х годов прошлого века ГКЦ используется для запусков КА ракетами-носителями семейства «Ариан». Космодром используется в интересах совместных европейских космических программ.

Российско-европейский проект «Союз» в Гвианском космическом центре» начался в 2003 году, когда на правительственном уровне было принято решение о запусках РН «Союз» с европейского космодрома во Французской Гвиане. В рамках принятых решений был подписан целый ряд межправительственных соглашений, которые заложили правовую основу для подписания контрактов на создание наземной инфраструктуры стартового комплекса «Союз», изготовление и отгрузку РН «Союз-СТ» и разгонных блоков «Фрегат» в Гвианский космический центр. В 2005 году началось строительство стартового комплекса для РН «Союз-СТ», в мае 2011 года состоялась официальная церемония передачи стартового комплекса Европейскому космическому агентству и эксплуатанту космодрома – компании Arianespace. Первый пуск РН «Союз-СТ» состоялся в октябре 2011 года. Ежегодно осуществляется 2-3 пуска как в интересах ESA, так и в интересах коммерческих компаний. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23553/


Может опять нормальную трансляцию старта с борта РН покажут...




"Проект орбитальной станции «МИР-2» может быть утвержден к 2022 году

Консорциум «Космические технологии» объявил о завершении конкурса среди проектных организаций по разработке проекта орбитальной станции «МИР-2».

В понедельник, 15 мая, российский консорциум «Космические технологии» завершил конкурс среди проектных организаций по разработке проекта орбитальной станции «МИР-2». В конкурсе приняли участие профессиональные государственные и частные проектные организации. Всего участие в конкурсе приняли 23 организации, сообщили BaltNews.ee в пресс-службе консорциума «Космические технологии».

Наблюдательный совет консорциума на основании полученных заявок на участие в разработке проекта орбитальной станции «МИР-2» принял решение о создании расширенной проектной группы, куда вошли как проектные организации, так и группы специалистов. Как пояснили в «Космических технологиях», решение обосновано масштабом проекта и необходимостью привлечения специалистов из разных областей. По планам наблюдательного совета, расширенная проектная группа обеспечит проведение работ согласно выстроенному графику: с 01 июля 2017 года по 01 июля 2020 года будет осуществлена подготовка проекта утвержденной концепции орбитальной станции «МИР-2», с 2020 года по 2022 год будет осуществляться утверждение и сертификация проекта с национальными органами государственной власти и международными организациями.

Также наблюдательный совет консорциума «Космические технологии» выразил обеспокоенность неоднократными попытками иностранных спецслужб шпионажа и незаконного сбора информации, хакерскими атаками, в связи с чем принял решение объявить информацию об участниках проектных работ коммерческой тайной. Безусловно, отметили организаторы, консорциум будет дополнительно сообщать о ходе проектных работ в части не являющейся коммерческой тайной."

Проект орбитальной станции «МИР-2» может быть утвержден к 2022 году / Baltnews - новостной портал на русском языке в Эстонии, Прибалтика, сводки событий, мнения, комментарии.

----------


## OKA

"Частная космическая компания Илона Маска SpaceX запустила свою ракету-носитель Falcon 9 с коммуникационным спутником Inmarsat-5 F4 на борту, который должен обеспечить сетью Wi-Fi пассажиров авиалайнеров и морских судов. Космический аппарат был успешно выведен на орбиту

Американская частная космическая компания SpaceX провела успешный запуск ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 с коммуникационным спутником Inmarsat-5 F4, который обеспечит самолеты сигналом Wi-Fi на борту. Прямая трансляция запуска ведется на официальном сайте SpaceX.

70-метровая ракета-носитель Falcon 9 стартовала в 02:21 мск с космодрома, расположенного на мысе Канаверал во Флориде. Спустя три минуты после запуска произошло отключение главного двигателя и отделение первой ступени, позже успешно отключился второй двигатель, после чего спутник перешел в фазу своего развертывания и перешел на промежуточную геостационарную орбиту. Космический аппарат будет находиться на высоте 35,7 тыс. км над Землей.

Как уточняет TechCrunch, почти семитонный коммуникационный спутник стал самым большим к настоящему времени грузом, который когда-либо выводила Falcon 9 на орбиту. Именно поэтому, отмечает издание, космическая компания приняла решение не тестировать в этой миссии возвращение первой ступени ракеты-носителя на Землю.

Телекоммуникационный спутник Inmarsat-5 F4 общим весом в 6,7 т станет уже четвертым в глобальной системе Global Xpress, которая должна обеспечить сверхскоростной широкополосный доступ на суше, в море и в воздухе. В частности, новый спутник сети будет обеспечивать беспроводную интернет-связь для пассажиров самолетов и морских судов."

Подробнее на РБК:

Falcon 9 вывела на*орбиту спутник для*обеспечения самолетов сетью Wi-Fi :: Технологии и медиа :: РБК



Юбилей Р-7 ! Познавательная статья :


Один из первых пусков Р-7, фото из архива ЦЭНКИ

http://lozga.livejournal.com/146456.html

----------


## OKA

" 17 мая 2017 года на 83-м году жизни скончался дважды Герой Советского Союза космонавт Виктор Васильевич ГОРБАТКО.

 
http://www.gctc.ru/main.php?id=1174


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

Виктор ГОРБАТКО родился 3 декабря 1934 года в посёлке Венцы-Заря Краснодарского края. В 1953 году окончил Павлоградскую военную авиационную школу первоначального обучения лётчиков, в 1956 году — Батайскую военную авиационную школу лётчиков.

В 1960 году Виктор Васильевич был зачислен в легендарный первый отряд космонавтов, где готовился к полётам в космос вместе с Иваном АНИКЕЕВЫМ, Валерием БЫКОВСКИМ, Борисом ВОЛЫНОВЫМ, Юрием ГАГАРИНЫМ, Владимиром КОМАРОВЫМ, Алексеем ЛЕОНОВЫМ, Григорием НЕЛЮБОВЫМ, Андрияном НИКОЛАЕВЫМ, Павлом ПОПОВИЧЕМ, Германом ТИТОВЫМ и Георгием ШОНИНЫМ.

Свой первый космический полёт Виктор ГОРБАТКО совершил 12 октября 1969 года на космическом корабле «Союз-7» вместе с Анатолием ФИЛИПЧЕНКО и Владиславом ВОЛКОВЫМ (продолжительность полёта - 4 суток 23 часа). Второй полёт Виктора Васильевича состоялся 7 февраля 1977 года на космическом корабле «Союз-24» вместе с Юрием ГЛАЗКОВЫМ. Третий космический старт ГОРБАТКО - 23 июля 1980 года на космическом корабле «Союз-37» и орбитальной станции «Салют-6» вместе с вьетнамским космонавтом Фам ТУАНОМ.

Церемония прощания с космонавтом и захоронение планируются 19 мая на Мемориальном кладбище в г. Мытищи. Время начала церемонии прощания уточняется и будет сообщено дополнительно."

РОСКОСМОС выражает глубокие соболезнования родным и близким Виктора Васильевича. Земля пухом и вечная память. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23559/

...

Эх.. Уходят герои...

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 19 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Космический аппарат дистанционного зондирования Земли "Ресурс-П3" вышел из строя, сообщил "Интерфаксу" в пятницу источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
       "Спутник "Ресурс-П3" перестал передавать информацию. Последние снимки с него были получены в феврале", - сказал источник.
       По его словам, в феврале-марте у спутника возникли проблемы с питанием. "Одна из солнечных батарей спутника тогда не раскрылась", - сказал источник.
       Космический аппарат дистанционного зондирования Земли "Ресурс-П" № 3 предназначен для высокодетального, детального широкополосного и гиперспектрального оптико-электронного наблюдения поверхности Земли.
       Предыдущие два космических аппарата данной серии были запущены в 2013 и в 2014 гг. В конце 2015 года система в составе двух космических аппаратов "Ресурс-П" была принята в летную эксплуатацию. В настоящее время система активно эксплуатируется, данные, получаемые со спутников, используют более 200 различных российских организаций и ведомств. "

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=451511





Alpha Centauri


" 18 мая 2017 года в 14:54 мск с Гвианского космического центра (Куру, Французская Гвиана) успешно стартовала российская ракета-носитель «Союз-СТ-А» с европейским телекоммуникационным спутником SES-15. Все ступени ракеты-носителя отработали штатно и через 8 минут 49 секунд после начала полёта прошло отделение головного блока, состоящего из разгонного блока «Фрегат-М» и геостационарного космического аппарата SES-15.

В последующие часы разгонный блок «Фрегат-М» за счет нескольких включений двигательной установки сформирует целевую орбиту для телекоммуникационного спутника. Отделение SES-15 от разгонного блока «Фрегат-М» запланировано через 5 часов 18 минут после старта - в 20:13 мск.

Заказчиком пуска является европейская компания SES, один из мировых лидеров в сфере спутниковой телекоммуникации. Космический аппарат SES-15, производства Boeing Satellite Systems, предназначен для предоставления телекоммуникационных услуг на территории Северной Америки и Центральной Америки.

Гвианский космический центр - европейский космодром, расположенный вблизи города Куру во Французской Гвиане (департамент Франции в Южной Америки). Его расположение около экватора обеспечивает 15% преимущество по полезной нагрузке по сравнению с запусками в восточном направлении с американского космодрома на мысе Канаверал и 40% - при запусках с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. С начала 70-х годов прошлого века ГКЦ используется для запусков КА ракетами-носителями семейства «Ариан». Космодром используется в интересах совместных европейских космических программ.

Российско-европейский проект «Союз» в Гвианском космическом центре» начался в 2003 году, когда на правительственном уровне было принято решение о запусках РН «Союз» с европейского космодрома во Французской Гвиане. В рамках принятых решений был подписан целый ряд межправительственных соглашений, которые заложили правовую основу для подписания контрактов на создание наземной инфраструктуры стартового комплекса «Союз», изготовление и отгрузку РН «Союз-СТ» и разгонных блоков «Фрегат» в Гвианский космический центр. В 2005 году началось строительство стартового комплекса для РН «Союз-СТ», в мае 2011 года состоялась официальная церемония передачи стартового комплекса Европейскому космическому агентству и эксплуатанту космодрома – компании Arianespace. Первый пуск РН «Союз-СТ» состоялся в октябре 2011 года. Ежегодно осуществляется 2-3 пуска как в интересах ESA, так и в интересах коммерческих компаний."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23565/

----------


## Avia M

Бедные марсиане, заждались... :Smile: 

- Марсианская программа - это путеводная звезда пилотируемой космонавтики. Однако для этого надо пройти определённый путь. Он требует существенных усовершенствований для повышения энергомассовой эффективности, повышения надёжности и обеспечения большей автономности. 
Что касается марсианских экспедиций, то, по моему мнению,  они будут реальны не в 20-х и, даже, не в 30-х годах. Скорее в 40-х. Совершенно очевидно, что марсианская программа слишком велика для одной, даже очень богатой страны. Скорее всего – это будет международный проект.

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=2&nid=451499

----------


## OKA

Канада и Укрия-дружба навек :

 К космодрому для украинских ракет «Циклон-4М» в Канаде уже выстраивается очередь клиентов - MLS

Proposed Canso spaceport has clients lined up, says Maritime Launch Services

Компания, которая стоит за проектом космодрома на побережье Новой Шотландии, утверждает, что уже имеет «нескольких» клиентов, заинтересованных в запуске спутников, однако пока не готова раскрыть детали.


Карта: место запуска ракеты MLS. Карта основана на предложении, представленном правительству Новой Шотландии компанией Maritime Launch Services Ltd. Компания подала заявку на аренду земли в провинциях для разработки коммерческого космодрома. (Бретт Раскин / CBC)

«У нас действительно есть письма, подтверждающие намерения вывода полезных грузов в космос», - сказал Стив Матье, президент Maritime Launch Services.

«Несколько - это то, что я могу рассказать на этом этапе. Вероятно, мы сделаем публичное заявление об этом примерно в июне».

Maritime Launch Services планирует построить космодром для запуска спутников стоимостью в 100 млн. долл. в двух с половиной километрах от Canso, что находится в 300 километрах от Галифакса.

Первая платформа для орбитальных пусков в Канаде?

Лицензирование космодрома для орбитальных запусков - неразведанная территория для Канады. Единственный в стране космодром был открыт в 1956 году недалеко от Черчилля, штат Манитоба, и закрыт в 1984 году. Исследовательский полигон Churchill Research Range был предназначен для суборбитальных пусков ракет в космос, однако не мог обеспечить вывод их на околоземную орбиту.

«Запуски с территории Канады на орбиту многое изменят, поскольку мы еще не делали ничего подобного на своей земле», - говорит Джесси Роджерсон, научный советник Канадского Музея Авиации и Космоса в Оттаве. Он сказал, что если проект в Canso будет реализован, то сможет сохранить деньги правительства Канады и компаний, которые занимаются связью, и вынуждены на данный момент запускать спутники с территории  Соединенных Штатов Америки.

Федеральное управление гражданской авиации в Соединенных Штатах уже давно имеет программу лицензирования объектов для космических запусков, однако процесс такого регулирования в Канаде до сих пор не был отработан.

Натали Готье, пресс-секретарь министерства транспорта Канады, заявила, что Министерство Транспорта имеет полномочия контролировать воздушное пространство согласно Закону об аэронавтике (Aeronautics Act), однако ни один из департаментов не имеет опыта строительства космодромов.

Авиационные власти Канады определяют правила, по которым происходит лицензирование летательных аппаратов в стране. Министерство Транспорта должно будет одобрить место для космодрома и ограничения воздушного пространства над ним.

Оценка рисков

Компания-строитель космодрома предоставит оценки того, как пуски повлияют на использование коммерческих самолетов. «Департамент также потребует полноценную оценку рисков перед тем как такая деятельность будет одобрена», - сказала Готье.

Матье (директор MLS) сказал, что оценка рисков касается падающих обломков от неудачных пусков вместе с рисками от взрывов и выбросов топлива в окружающую среду.

Согласно описанию проекта, представленному администрации Новой Шотландии, ракеты «Циклон-4М» от КБЮ используют смесь жидкого кислорода и керосина в первой ступени, и более чем 20 000 кг самовоспламеняющегося химического топлива во второй.

Оценка надежности запусков

Половину химического топлива составляет несимметричный диметилгидразин (НДМГ), который является сильным канцерогеном и потенциально взрывоопасен при контакте с воздухом. Если НДМГ попадет в почву, он может среагировать с воздухом, образуя диметилнитрозамин (ДМН), канцероген, который может загрязнить грунтовые воды и который очень трудно отфильтровать и отследить.

Матье заявил, что ракеты украинского производства, которые планируется использовать, имеют 98% успешных пусков из 208 выполненных. Два зафиксированных отказа произошли на границе атмосферы и никогда не происходили на земле. Он сказал, что космодром спроектирован так, чтобы смягчить возможные утечки и что НДМГ, и имеет «нулевой» риск для питьевой воды.

«Даже в худшем случае это вещество не попадет в водоемы», - заявил он.

Матье сказал, что исследование рисков стоит сотни тысяч долларов, но компания сразу заложила их в свой первоначальный бюджет.

Предложена дата начала пусков в 2020 году

Министерство Транспорта Канады ожидает, что оценка рисков займет в MLS примерно год. Это даст департаменту еще два года на одобрение проекта перед тем как состоится первый запланированный запуск летом 2020 г.

Департамент окружающий среды Новой Шотландии заявил, что они одобрят результаты экологического обзора прежде чем строительство сможет начаться, а также предоставят разрешения на внесение изменений в водные ресурсы (wetlands and watercourses).

Представитель Департамента Природных ресурсов провинции сказал, что они рассматривают представленную компанией заявку на аренду коронной земли."

К космодрому для украинских ракет «Циклон-4М» в Канаде уже выстраивается очередь клиентов - MLS: diana_mihailova








> - Марсианская программа - это путеводная звезда пилотируемой космонавтики. Однако для этого надо пройти определённый путь. Он требует существенных усовершенствований для повышения энергомассовой эффективности, повышения надёжности и обеспечения большей автономности. 
> Что касается марсианских экспедиций, то, по моему мнению,  они будут реальны не в 20-х и, даже, не в 30-х годах. Скорее в 40-х. Совершенно очевидно, что марсианская программа слишком велика для одной, даже очень богатой страны. Скорее всего – это будет международный проект.
> 
> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=2&nid=451499



Мегапроекты - это круто)) Сколько их было порожних- не счесть . Про один из них встретилось:







> Бедные марсиане, заждались...


Ага, заждались)) Пирогов напекли))

На форуме НК тоже обсуждают феерические планы :

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/forum...080/?PAGEN_1=7





> ..Марсианская программа - это путеводная звезда пилотируемой космонавтики...


Солнце- вот путеводная звезда)) Звезда, можно сказать, первой величины, для пилотируемой космонавтики)) Бороздить просторы по ночам))

SovMusic.ru - 

А в кооперативе "Марс" будут яблони цвести)) 

Перестать терять спутники и прочие КА, сначала бы научиться. Компонентную базу отечественную до мирового уровня подтянуть. 

Для уверенности в собственных силах "к 40-м годам"))

 А то космос замусоривают, группировки  подводно-космические наращивают, панимаишь ))

Из интервью : 

"... Космический туризм безусловно целесообразен на базе государственной программы при наличии свободных полетных возможностей. 
Если в пилотируемом корабле есть свободные места, то они могут быть представлены коммерческим клиентам.
     В российском корабле «Федерация» планируется обеспечить возможность полета на МКС четырех человек. Часть этих мест может быть предоставлена коммерческим клиентам. Кстати, большинство из них обижаются, если их называют туристами..."

Ну а кто ж они, эти  коммерчески успешные "клиенты", отважные покорители бездонных и холодных глубин космоса?  Туристы и есть)) 
Лётчик-космонавт , он же астронавт-тайконавт-утюхикоси-гаганавт)), это профессия. А туризм- это хобби. Или они себя охрененными путешественниками по галактике считают)) Ну тогда точно на Марс дорога)) 

Или на Луну, на худой конец)) На экскурсию по военно-космическим базам.

----------


## OKA

"В ожидании пуска электрического «Электрона»

    В 9 утра понедельника по новозеландскому времени (21:00 GMT, 23:00 MSK) открывается десятидневное стартовое окно для первого запуска легкой ракеты-носителя Electron. В Новой Зеландии сейчас ветрено, и вывоз ракеты на старт уже успели перенести как минимум на вторник. Несмотря на небольшую грузоподъемность, Electron отличается высокой концентрацией современных технологий - композитные баки, 3D-печать двигателей и принципиально новая идея привода привода от электродвигателя насосов, подающих компоненты топлива.


    Electron на стартовой площадке, фото Rocket Lab

    Как росли ракеты

      Ракету Electron разрабатывает компания Rocket Lab, которую в 2006 году основал Питер Бек (Peter Beck). Юридически это американская частная компания с новозеландским филиалом. В 2009 году они запустили геофизическую ракету Ātea-1 (на языке маори "космос") и утверждают, что стали первой частной компанией, достигшей космоса в южном полушарии. Теоретически ракета должна была подняться на 100-120 км, первая ступень отработала нормально, и на ней были обнаружены следы успешного разделения, но головную часть не сумели найти после полета, и достижение остается под вопросом.




    На старом сайте можно найти планы создания геофизической ракеты Ātea-2, но после успеха 2009 года фирмой заинтересовались в DARPA. Следующие несколько лет Rocket Lab разрабатывала ракетные технологии в сотрудничестве с Lockheed Martin, DARPA и Министерством Обороны США. В 2010 году было испытано новое топливо. В баке оно хранилось в твердом виде, но, когда на бак оказывалось давление, топливо превращалось в вязкую жидкость и могло подаваться в камеру сгорания. Таким образом, оно должно было сочетать достоинства твердого топлива (удобное хранение одного компонента) и жидкого (возможность управления тягой и перезапуска двигателя).

    В 2011 году испытания проходил компактный дрон с ракетной тягой. Небольшую ракету мог запустить солдат с вытянутой руки, а картинка со спускающегося на парашюте дрона должна была помочь вести бой в условиях сильно пересеченной местности, например, в городе.

    К 2013 году компания оказалась на распутье. Можно было и дальше зарабатывать на оборонных контрактах, но Бек мечтал о коммерческом космосе. Собрав дополнительные инвестиции, Rocket Lab приступила к разработке новой ракеты-носителя. В 2013 году был успешно испытан двигатель с подачей компонентов при помощи электромоторов, и был анонсирован проект Electron. В 2014 году был проведен второй раунд сбора инвестиций. В 2015 году стало известно, что при производстве двигателя будет широко использоваться 3D-печать, а сам двигатель получил имя "Резерфорд" (Rutherford) в честь физика новозеландского происхождения. Также в том же году началось строительство космодрома на полуострове Махиа (залив Хок, Северный остров Новой Зеландии)

    Расположение в восточной части острова позволит без проблем выводить полезную нагрузку на солнечно-синхронную или низкую околоземную орбиту - в южном и восточном направлении на многие сотни километров раскинулся океан, в который можно, ни с кем не договариваясь, ронять отработанные ступени.

    В 2016 году ракета прошла наземные испытания, а космодром был достроен. Первый полет ракеты-носителя Electron был назначен на 2017 год. И за прошедшие 4,5 месяца Rocket Lab успела провести очередной раунд сбора инвестиций и уже стала получать заказы на коммерческие пуски.

    Композитная электроракета

    Electron - двухступенчатая ракета-носитель высотой 17 метров и диаметром 1,2 метра. При начальной массе в районе 12,5 тонн она будет способна вывести 150 кг на полярную орбиту высотой 500 км. Типичная солнечно-синхронная орбита обычно выше, 600-800 км, там грузоподъемность будет пониже. Также, при необходимости, ракета может вывести 225 кг на орбиту 180х300 км с наклонением 45°.

     Первая ступень высотой 12,1 метра имеет сухую массу 950 кг и несет 9250 кг топлива. На ней стоят девять двигателей Rutherford (более подробно о них ниже) суммарной тягой 16,5 тонн на старте. Максимальная тяга ступени в полете должна будет достигнуть 19,5 тонн, а удельный импульс двигателей на уровне моря составит 303 секунды. По плану полета первая ступень должна будет проработать 2,5 минуты. На ступени около двигателей установлены 13 батарейных сборок суммарной мощностью больше мегаватта.

     Конструкция ракеты-носителя отличается следующими особенностями:

       Электрический привод двигателя. Это первый двигатель, для привода насосов топлива и окислителя которого используются электрический мотор и литий-полимерные батареи. В существующих двигателях стоит турбонасос - насос с турбиной, которую обычно приводят в действие отдельной небольшой камерой сгорания (газогенератором), где сжигают те же компоненты топлива, что и в основном двигателе. Отдельная камера сгорания и турбина, работающая на ее выхлопе, - очень сложная вещь, и для частных ракетных компаний привлекательны более доступные альтернативы. У насоса Rutherford два вентильных двигателя постоянного тока "размером с банку газировки", которые вращаются со скоростью 40000 оборотов в минуту и развивают мощность 37 кВт каждый. Один двигатель качает жидкий кислород, другой - керосин. Удельная плотность энергии современных литий-ионных батарей достигла такого уровня, что сэкономленные на отказе от газогенератора, турбины и топлива для их работы килограммы становятся сравнимы с весом батарей.

    По словам Питера Бека они сумели поднять эффективность насосов с 50% газогенератора до 95%, но это явно маркетинговый ход, потому что приведена эффективность только части двигателя. В то же время двигатель в целом получился эффективным, по удельному импульсу (303 секунды на уровне моря/333 секунды в вакууме) он сравним с советским/российским НК-33 (297/331 секунд) и не сильно отстает от нашей вершины кислородно-керосинового двигателестроения РД-180 (311/338 секунд).

    3D-печать. Как заявляют в Rocket Lab, двигатель Rutherford - первый, у которого все основные компоненты печатаются на 3D-принтере. Принтеры на лазерном и электронном спекании используют титан и Инконель (никель-хромовый жаропрочный сплав). В результате один двигатель печатается за 24 часа.

       Композитные материалы. Баки обеих ступеней композитные. Учитывая, что один из баков удерживает под давлением очень холодный жидкий кислород, а низкие температуры стремятся сделать материал хрупким, это немалое достижение. Композитные баки заметно легче и дешевле металлических, на них сейчас стремятся перейти и другие ракетостроители.

     Обтекатель с доставкой. Интересное новшество предлагает Rocket Lab в области процессов подготовки спутника к запуску. Обычно спутники привозят в цех компании, занимающейся пуском, устанавливают на адаптер полезной нагрузки и закрывают обтекателем. Rocket Lab предлагает доставку единого блока адаптера полезной нагрузки и створок обтекателя в цех заказчика, чтобы он мог установить спутник на адаптер в удобных ему условиях. Затем закрытые или кондиционируемые модули перевозятся в монтажно-испытательный комплекс Rocket Lab и устанавливаются на ракету.

    Заключение

    Цель Rocket Lab - стоимость одного пуска в $5 миллионов. При том, что стоимость запуска "взрослых" ракет начинается от примерно 60 миллионов долларов ($62 млн. у SpaceX на 2018 год), предложение Rocket Lab будет потенциально выгодным для тех, у кого есть небольшой спутник, целевая орбита низкая околоземная или полярная, и нет времени ждать попутчиков на ракету-носитель средней грузоподъемности.

    Первый пуск - волнительное событие. Несмотря на всю подготовку нет стопроцентной гарантии успеха. Но Rocket Lab продемонстрировала очень серьезный подход для ракетного стартапа, провела множество испытаний, в том числе и полностью собранных ступеней (первая, вторая), и их будущее кажется многообещающим."

Фото+видео :

В ожидании пуска электрического «Электрона» - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

----------


## OKA

"СССР и США создали вокруг Земли новые радиационные пояса

NASA обнаружило вокруг Земли «искусственные» радиационные поля, и во многом их появление связано с «холодной войной» межу США и СССР, а точнее — с ядерными испытаниями обеих стран. Хотя конфликт (к счастью) уже давно закончился, недавно рассекреченная информация свидетельствует о том, что выбросы ядерной энергии могли повлиять на космическую погоду так, как не предполагал никто из ученых.

Что такое пояса Ван-Аллена?

Наша планета естественным образом окружена радиационными поясами Ван-Аллена - зонами сильно заряженных частиц, которые удерживаются за счет магнитного поля Земли. Но энергия ядерных взрывов создавала в атмосфере отдельные области, которые вызывали геомагнитные возмущения и даже приводили к появлению собственных радиационных поясов. Сейчас эти пояса видны даже с космических кораблей в верхних слоях атмосферы, таких как, например, зонды NASA.

Появление поясов и колебания в космической погоде привело к «серьезным повреждениям нескольких спутников», которые вращались вокруг Земли на довольно низкой высоте, а также вызвало шквал геомагнитных бурь над Швецией и Аризоной.

Что дальше?

Помимо ядерных испытаний, формированию полей послужил определенный тип связи на очень низких частотах - ОНЧ-радиосвязь, волны которой взаимодействуют с частицами в космосе, влияя на то, как и где они перемещаются.

Уже ведутся планы по тестированию передач ОНЧ в верхних слоях атмосферы, чтобы с помощью них научиться изменять космическую погоду, и выяснить, как солнечная энергия влияет на Землю - сообщает NASA."

https://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/cold-war-radiation/

Жуть))

Как это было :

http://masterok.livejournal.com/3618151.html

----------


## OKA

"ГЛАВКОСМОС И КОСМОТРАС ОБЪЕДИНЯЮТ УСИЛИЯ В ПРОДВИЖЕНИИ ПУСКОВЫХ УСЛУГ

В рамках реализации стратегии по развитию коммерческого потенциала российской космической отрасли согласно решению РОСКОСМОСА, ОАО «ГЛАВКОСМОС» (входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») и ООО «Международная космическая компания «КОСМОТРАС» в апреле 2017 года учредили акционерное общество «ГЛАВКОСМОС ПУСКОВЫЕ УСЛУГИ» (GK Launch Services). Новая российская компания становится оператором по предоставлению коммерческих услуг по запуску космических аппаратов (КА) с использованием ракет-носителей (РН) семейства «Союз-2» и РН, созданных на основе ракет «РС-20», с российских космодромов. ГЛАВКОСМОСУ принадлежит 75% акций созданной компании, КОСМОТРАСУ – 25%.

Актуальность создания компании «ГЛАВКОСМОС ПУСКОВЫЕ УСЛУГИ» продиктована современными вызовами на международном рынке пусковых услуг и формирует новый уровень партнерства с частным бизнесом в космосе. Объединение усилий ГЛАВКОСМОСА и КОСМОТРАСА придаст новый импульс продвижению российских РН на международном рынке. Применение уникального опыта и ресурсов двух компаний расширяет спектр предлагаемых услуг по запуску, позволяя выводить КА различного назначения массой от 1 килограмма до 6 тонн на наиболее востребованные сегодня орбиты, и отвечает возрастающему спросу в сегменте коммерческих проектов по созданию и запуску группировок и космических аппаратов легкого класса.

По словам генерального директора «ГЛАВКОСМОС ПУСКОВЫЕ УСЛУГИ» Александра СЕРКИНА, создание специализированной компании укрепит позиции России на международном рынке и увеличит загрузку российских космодромов. Сотрудничество ГЛАВКОСМОСА и КОСМОТРАСА будет способствовать повышению конкурентоспособности продукции и услуг российской ракетно-космической промышленности, прежде всего за счет оптимизации стоимости запусков и сокращения сроков реализации проектов.

ОАО «ГЛАВКОСМОС» – предприятие Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» (единственный акционер), главная задача которого – предложение возможностей российской космонавтики на мировых рынках и управление сложными космическими проектами. За более чем тридцатилетнюю историю в активе ГЛАВКОСМОСА – 120 международных контрактов. С 2012 года реализовано более 20 запусков малых космических аппаратов. В 2017 году компания в рамках уже подписанных контрактов планирует запустить более 100 малых космических аппаратов в интересах 15 иностранных и российских заказчиков. ГЛАВКОСМОС – оператор коммерческих пусков ракет-носителей «Союз-2» и координатор международных проектов Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС». На ракетах-носителях «Союз-2» были запущены космические аппараты следующих компаний: Skybox Imaging, Norwegian Space Center, UTIAS SFL, SSTL, UK Space Agency, DLR. Широкий спектр деятельности компании включает в себя комплексные решения по созданию спутниковых систем различного назначения;

 готовые решения в сфере дистанционного зондирования земли (ДЗЗ), телекоммуникаций, исследований и освоения космоса; предоставление данных ДЗЗ со спутников российской группировки; экспорт российского оборудования космической отрасли. В зоне ответственности ГЛАВКОСМОСА также координация российской кооперации предприятий отрасли при запусках РН «Союз-СТ» из Гвианского космического центра. Среди партнеров и клиентов ГЛАВКОСМОСА – NASA, Arianespace, Great Wall China, другие частные компании, российские и европейские университеты.

ООО «Международная космическая компания «КОСМОТРАС» (закрытое акционерное общество до августа 2016 года, затем – общество с ограниченной ответственностью) было учреждено в соответствии с российским законодательством в 1997 году. Головной офис компании расположен в Москве.  КОСМОТРАС – поставщик пусковых услуг на международном и российском рынках с использованием конверсионных ракет «РС-20». Эта РН способна выводить на низкие околоземные орбиты полезные нагрузки массой до 2 тонн в целевых или кластерных пусках. С момента первого запуска в апреле 1999 года. КОСМОТРАС провел 22 коммерческих пуска, в ходе которых на орбиту было выведено 128 КА и полезных нагрузок для 37 заказчиков из 28 стран. Среди клиентов КОСМОТРАСА – ЕSА, CNES, JAXA, KARI, EIAST, KACST, NEC, Airbus Defence and Space, MDA, SSTL, SSC, университеты и частные компании."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23572/

----------


## OKA

"Новозеландская компания Rocket Lab провела первый запуск легкой ракеты-носителя Electron. Согласно сообщению компании, ракета стартовала с площадки на новозеландском полуострове Махия 25 мая 2017 года в 16:20 по местному времени (7:20 по времени Москвы). Запуск Electron завершился неудачей — головная часть ракеты не смогла выйти на расчетную орбиту.

Сегодня запуск небольших спутников на орбиту занимает много времени и стоит относительно дорого. При этом аппараты обычно запускаются в космос тяжелыми ракетами-носителями попутным грузом. Считается, что легкие частные ракеты-носители позволят ускорить вывод малых спутников на орбиту и существенно удешевить процесс. Новая ракета Electron нацелена на популяризацию частных космических запусков.

По словам основателя Rocket Lab Питера Бека, Electron стартовала в штатном режиме. В частности, в штатном режиме прошла работа первой ступени, разделение, запуск второй ступени и сброс обтекателя. Тем не менее, ракета не вышла на расчетную орбиту.

Во время первого запуска Electron инженеры компании вели запись телеметрических данных по 25 тысячам каналов. В ближайшее время записи будут проанализированы, чтобы выявить возможный сбой и учесть допущенные ошибки при повторных запусках.




Разработка легкой ракеты-носителя Electron ведется новозеландской компанией с 2012 года. Новый носитель сможет выводить на солнечно-синхронную орбиту полезную нагрузку массой 150 килограммов и 225 килограммов — на низкую околоземную орбиту.

Согласно действующим планам Rocket Lab, во второй половине 2017 года Electron будет задействована в отправке на Луну аппарата MX-1E. Этот аппарат доставит на Луну научные инструменты и оборудование, разработанное NASA, Международной лунной обсерваторией и Мэрилендским университетом в Колледж-Парке.

После начала массового серийного производства Electron новозеландская компания рассчитывает выполнять не менее 50 запусков таких ракет-носителей в год. При этом компания, как утверждается, уже получила разрешение на 120 запусков ракет-носителей в год.

Помимо Rocket Lab разработкой легких ракет-носителей занимаются американские компании Vector Space Systems и Virgin Galactic. Эти фирмы ранее представили ракеты-носители Vectro-R (успешно испытана в начале мая 2017 года) и LauncherOne соответственно.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/25/fail




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEZDWoJdC7w

"Вслед за уже уверенно летающим X-37 корпорация Boeing получила еще один заказ от широко известного в узких кругах заведения по раздаче грантов на чистую науку DARPA. В этот раз речь идет не о орбитальном мини-шаттле, а напротив, о средстве вывода полезной нагрузки.
Космоплан "Experimental Spaceplane", он же XS-1, от же "Phantom Express" должен обеспечить вывод на опорную орбиту спутники вполне приличной массой до 1360 кг. Судя по представленным концептам космоплан будет выполнять роль первой ступени системы, как во множестве проектов, ранее не реализованных (у нас в первую очередь конечно вспомнят "Спираль"). Планируется обеспечить возможность эксплуатации с высочайшим темпом — планируется продемонстрировать подряд 10 полетов за 10 дней.

 

Технические детали особо не известны, но объявлено, что планируется использовать двигатель Aerojet Rocketdyne AR-22, созданный на основе маршевого двигателя "Шаттла" RS-25.
boeing.mediaroom.com"

http://sandrermakoff.livejournal.com/1098341.html




"25.05.2017 (16:00)

ВКС России провели успешный пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2» с космодрома Плесецк

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma_l7KIjv5k

Сегодня 9:34 (мск) с Государственного испытательного космодрома Плесецк в Архангельской области боевым расчетом  космических войск Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) проведен пуск ракеты-носителя (РН) среднего класса «Союз-2» с космическим аппаратом в интересах Министерства обороны Российской Федерации.

Пуск проведен под общим руководством командующего космическими войсками – заместителя главнокомандующего ВКС  генерал-лейтенанта Александра Головко.

За пуском наблюдал заместитель Министра обороны Российской Федерации Тимур Иванов, прибывший на северный космодром с рабочей поездкой.

Старт ракеты-носителя и выведение космического аппарата на расчетную орбиту прошли в штатном режиме.

Через две минуты после старта ракета-носитель «Союз-2» была взята на сопровождение средствами наземного автоматизированного комплекса управления Главного испытательного космического центра имени Германа Титова.

В расчетное время космический аппарат был выведен на целевую орбиту. После выведения ему присвоен порядковый номер «Космос-2518».

Специалисты Центра контроля космического пространства внесли информацию о космическом аппарате и разгонном блоке «Фрегат» в Главный каталог космических объектов и приступили к анализу и обработке информации о новых космических объектах для принятия их на сопровождение наземными средствами Главного центра разведки космической обстановки космических войск ВКС.

Это первый  пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2», проведенный в текущем году с космодрома Плесецк. Предыдущий пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2» с северного космодрома был успешно проведен  29 мая 2016 г. 

Летные испытания космического ракетного комплекса «Союз-2» начались на космодроме  «Плесецк» 8 ноября 2004 г. За прошедшие 13 лет с северного космодрома проведено 29 пусков ракет-носителей «Союз-2» этапов модернизации 1а, 1б и 1в.

РН «Союз-2» пришла на смену ракетам-носителям «Союз-У», эксплуатация которых осуществлялась на космодроме Плесецк с 1973 по 2012 г. За этот период с Плесецка было проведено 435 пуска РН «Союз-У», в ходе которых на орбиту выведены около 430 космических аппаратов различного назначения.
Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

Фото :

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2125717@egNews

----------


## OKA

"В США разгорается судебный скандал, который может стоить известной космической корпорации SpaceX если не финансовых, то имиджевых потерь. Бывший техник компании Джейсон Бласделл подал в суд на руководство компании, утверждая, что еще три года назад он был незаконно уволен из штата, сообщает Bloomberg со ссылкой на адвоката истца.

По словам Бласделла, настоящей причиной его увольнения стало то, что он постоянно жаловался своему руководству на несоблюдение специальных протоколов при конструировании и испытании ракет,

а результаты испытаний нередко фальсифицировались, что создавало угрозу безопасности будущим запускам.

Бласделл утверждает, что он доносил свои жалобы до руководства компании, в том числе до ее основателя, миллиардера Илона Маска, за месяцы до того, как техник был уволен в 2014 году.

По утверждению адвоката истца Карни Шегерьяна, компания вводила в заблуждение федеральное правительство, «срезала углы» в тех областях своей деятельности, где остро стояли вопросы безопасности.

Согласно приведенным в жалобе данным, Бласделл был уволен еще 1 апреля 2014 года после трех лет работы в компании, где он занимался испытаниями авионики для ракеты Falcon 9 и корабля Dragon. Он утверждает, что его начальство оказывало давление на техников, чтобы те отклонялись от прописанных процедур и подписывали результаты испытаний, которые вовсе не производились.

«Эта практика была чрезвычайно опасной и могла привести к попаданию в ракеты поврежденных или неисправных частей, что могло стать причиной взрыва на орбите и, что еще хуже, людских потерь», — говорится в иске. Руководители Бласделла якобы не обращали внимания на его жалобы, поскольку не хотели останавливать производство. В конце концов в начале 2014 года техник якобы встретился с самим Маском и пожаловался, что техники подписывают прохождение процедур, которые сами не выполняют, и он не хочет следовать этой практике.

Маск же, по его словам, обещал разобраться в деле, но так и не вернулся к этому вопросу.

Иск подан в суд Лос-Анджелеса, ему предстоит разобраться, действительно ли увольнение специалиста было незаконным и фальсифицировались ли результаты испытаний, как тот утверждает. Свой комментарий дали и в компании SpaceX.

Илон Маск рассказал землянам, как намерен спасти их, переселив на Марс и построив для этого целый флот гигантских ракет. Правда, сам он лететь в... →

«Джейсон Бласделл не является правдорубом, и это не дело о правдорубе», — заявила адвокат корпорации SpaceX Линн Хермл. По ее словам, истец никогда не проводил и не наблюдал никаких неправильных испытаний ракетных компонентов, никогда не жаловался на нарушения и никогда не сообщал о них федеральным властям.

Напротив, адвокат утверждает, что Бласделл был уволен за ненадлежащее качество работы — его коллеги даже стали беспокоиться о собственной безопасности.

«Эти обвинения необоснованны. SpaceX активно призывает сотрудников сообщать о нарушениях. Вдобавок наши тестовые протоколы являются предметом постоянных проверок как внутренних, так и внешних аудиторов со стороны ВВС и NASA в рамках наших контрактных отношений. Мы отвергаем эти заявления и будем защищаться в суде», — говорится в заявлении компании.

Упреки по вопросам безопасности являются щепетильными для руководства крупнейшей в мире частной космической корпорации, имеющей многомиллиардные контракты с NASA и американскими военными.

Особенно эти вопросы остро встали осенью 2016 года — тогда на стартовом столе взорвалась ракета Falcon 9.

После того случая компания совершила несколько удачных запусков, а главное — освоила повторное использование уже слетавших в космос ступеней."

https://www.gazeta.ru/science/2017/0...51.shtml#page2

НаноМаск и фильтры Петрика))

----------


## OKA

" В монтажно-испытательном корпусе площадки №31 космодрома БАЙКОНУР начались работы по подготовке ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-2.1а» к запуску транспортного грузового корабля (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-06» по программе Международной космической станции.



25 мая 2017 года специалисты РКЦ «Прогресс» выполнили операции по сборке центрального блока (вторая ступень) ракеты-носителя и провели пневмоиспытания боковых блоков РН. Сборка «пакета» ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» планируется 30 мая.

Пуск РН «Союз-2.1а» с ТГК «Прогресс МС-06» запланирован на 14 июня 2017 года со стартовой площадки №31."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23583/



" 26 мая Луна подойдет к Земле на самое ближайшее расстояние в 2017 году – 357 209 км!

 

Луна движется вокруг Земли по вытянутой орбите, раз в месяц она приближается к нашей планете и проходит точку перигея, и один раз в месяц удаляется от Земли, проходя точку апогея. Перигей Луны 26 мая в 04:24 мск окажется самым близким в 2017 году, Луна подойдет к Земле на 357 209 км. 9 июня в 01:22 мск Луна пройдет апогей (расстояние до Земли 406 401 км). На самом далеком расстоянии от Земли в 2017 году Луна окажется 19 декабря в 04:28 мск (расстояние до Земли составит 406 604 км).

 Луна – самый близкий к Солнцу спутник планеты, так как у Меркурия и Венеры, спутников нет. Второй по яркости объект на земном небосводе после Солнца и пятый по величине естественный спутник планеты Солнечной системы.  Луна – единственный естественный спутник Земли, обращается вокруг Земли по почти эллиптической орбите со средним удалением 384 400 км и с периодом 27,3217 ср. солнечных суток, что соответствует 13,5 об/год. Средняя скорость движения по орбите составляет 1,02 км/с. Интересно, что вращение Луны вокруг её оси происходит с тем же периодом (27,3217 сут), вследствие чего она обращена к Земле всегда одной и той же стороной.

Из-за годичного движения Луны вместе с Землёй вокруг Солнца лунные сутки (29,53 земных суток) немного превышают период вращения Луны вокруг своей оси, поэтому лунный день и лунная ночь длятся около 15 суток. В период лунного дня солнечные лучи нагревают поверхность Луны в центре её видимого диска до +130°C, ночью поверхность в этой точке охлаждается до -170°С. Форма Луны близка к шару с радиусом 1738 км. Масса Луны в 81,3 раза меньше массы Земли. Возраст Луны близок к возрасту Земли и Солнечной системы (не менее 4,5 млрд лет). Поверхность испещрена кратерами самых различных размеров и покрыта слоем пыли.

«Астрономия для всех» совместная рубрика РОСКОСМОСА и Московского планетария (Московский Планетарий). В ней рассказывается о Солнечной системе и её объектах, астрономических явлениях и интересных данных о безграничном космосе. Следите за астроновостями на официальных сайтах и страницах РОСКОСМОСА и Московского планетария во всех популярных социальных сетях (хэштег #АстрономияДляВсех). Мы ЗА популяризацию астрономии и возрождение интереса к науке!"

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23581/

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 26 мая – РИА Новости. НАСА планирует летом будущего года запустить космический исследовательский зонд, которому предстоит приблизиться к Солнцу на рекордно близкое расстояние.

"Запуск миссии Solar Probe Plus (SPP) запланирован на лето 2018", — сообщает НАСА. Старт зонда запланирован на период между 31 июля и 19 августа на ракете-носителе Delta IV–Heavy.

Аппарат окажется на расстоянии в 3,9 миллиона миль (6,2 миллиона километров) от поверхности Солнца, то есть ближе, чем Меркурий. По выражению НАСА, аппарат первым "потрогает" звезду, поскольку будет в семь раз ближе к ней, чем другой когда-либо отправлявшийся человеком зонд.

Агентство сообщает, что SPP "будет исследовать внешнюю атмосферу звезды и вести крайне важные наблюдения, которые дадут ответы на существующие десятилетиями вопросы о ее физических характеристиках".

В НАСА рассчитывают, что результаты исследований сделают более точными "прогнозы явлений космической погоды, которые влияют на Землю, спутники и (работу) астронавтов в космосе". Основная миссия зонда рассчитана на 11 дней, ее подробности будут обнародованы на следующей неделе."

https://ria.ru/science/20170526/1495205517.html

Заодно и погреется))

----------


## OKA

"ТОКИО, 29 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Головнин/. Правительство Японии создает полностью автономную систему регионального космического позиционирования и навигации, которая будет защищена от вмешательства извне и со временем позволит отказаться от услуг американской системы GPS.

С этой целью будет сформирована группировка спутников серии "Митибики" ("Указывающий дорогу"), сообщает газета "Санкэй".

Первый из них уже был запущен в сентябре 2010 года, второй отправится на орбиту через несколько дней. До конца года предполагается запустить третий "Митибики", которые и организуют первичную систему позиционирования и навигации. Вместе с использованием GPS она позволит обслуживать потребителей в Японии 24 часа в сутки. Погрешность при позиционировании у нее будет всего три сантиметра. У GPS она составляет порядка 10 метров.

К 2023 финансовому году Япония будет иметь семь спутников серии "Митибики", что позволит, в случае необходимости, полностью отказаться от GPS.

Особенность этой системы - в высокой степени шифрования сигналов. Это дает возможность, как утверждается, надежно защитить их от помех, которые могут создавать враждебные государства или террористические организации. Помимо гражданских пользователей на "Митибики" предполагается полностью переключить вооруженные силы и спецслужбы Японии."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Япония создает собственную спутниковую систему позиционирования - Космос - ТАСС



" МОСКВА, 29 мая. /ТАСС/. Новая российская ракета-носитель среднего класса, разрабатываемая в рамках опытно-конструкторской работы "Феникс", и предназначенная, в частности, для запуска пилотируемого корабля "Федерация", получит название "Союз-5", сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Одобрено предложение РКЦ "Прогресс" дать новой ракете название "Союз-5", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Такое решение было принято в ходе состоявшегося на прошлой неделе совещания по развитию ракетно-космической отрасли. В Роскосмосе не стали комментировать данную информацию.

Как ранее сообщалось, новая средняя ракета будет использоваться для запусков пилотируемых кораблей "Федерация" вместо "Ангары-А5П". Первый пуск "Союза-5" запланирован на 2021 год. Первый пилотируемый запуск назначен на 2022 год.

Идея создания новой моноблочной двухступенчатой ракеты-носителя "Союз-5", которая заняла бы нишу между ракетами "Союз" и "Зенит", принадлежит РКЦ "Прогресс". Пакетная схема объединения предполагала создание семейства ракет - от легкой (способна выводить на низкую орбиту три тонны полезной нагрузки с космодрома Восточный) до тяжелой (26 тонн полезной нагрузки). Изначально предполагалось использовать в качестве топлива сжиженный природный газ.

В 2014 году научно-технический совет Роскосмоса и специалисты ЦНИИмаш провели сравнение этого предложения с со схемой создания аналога ракеты-носителя "Зенит", производство которой в то время уже было приостановлено на Украине. В итоге для реализации выбрали второй вариант.

Ракета "Феникс"

Федеральная космическая программа на 2016-2025 годы предусматривает создание космического ракетного комплекса среднего класса нового поколения (опытно-конструкторская работа "Феникс") в период с 2018 года по 2025-й. На создание носителя планируется направить почти 30 млрд рублей. Бюджетное финансирование проекта начнется в 2018 году.

Ранее руководители ракетно-космической отрасли заявляли о возможности сокращения сроков создания ракеты до четырех - пяти лет. Сократить сроки создания планируется за счет ее разработки с использованием имеющегося в России задела по ракете-носителю "Зенит" (в России производится до 85% комплектующих ракеты, которая собиралась на Украине).

На первой ступени ракеты планируется использовать двигатели РД-171М. На второй - РД-0124 (создан в КБ химавтоматики, используется на третьей ступени ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б") вместо РД-120 (производится на Украине).

Для ускорения летных испытаний планируется задействовать имеющийся на космодроме Байконур стартовый комплекс ракеты "Зенит", который в рамках проекта "Байтерек" будет модернизирован Казахстаном под новую российскую ракету. Версия ракеты для Байконура будет запускаться под именем "Сункар" (Сокол). Также летные испытания унифицированной с "Союзом-5" и "Сункаром" ракеты-носителя в морском исполнении предполагается проводить с комплекса "Морской старт".

Планируется, что на космодроме Восточный будет построен стартовый комплекс для ракеты "Союз-5", которая разрабатывается для условий ее применения в качестве блоков первой ступени ракеты-носителя сверхтяжелого класса.

Роскосмос планирует провести летные испытания ракеты "Сункар" на Байконуре в 2021 году, ракеты для "Морского старта" - в 2020 году, ракеты "Союз-5" на космодроме Восточный - в 2034 году."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Ракету для запуска корабля «Федерация» назовут «Союз-5» - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" Комиссия РОСКОСМОСА определила план запусков космических аппаратов (КА) в рамках Федеральной космической программы (ФКП), Федеральных целевых программ (ФЦП), программ международного сотрудничества и коммерческих проектов в июне-июле 2017 года.

По программе МКС летом 2017 года планируется осуществить 2 пуска с космодрома БАЙКОНУР:

    14 июня – РН «Союз 2.1а» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-06»;
    28 июля – РН «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-05».

По федеральной и коммерческой программам в июне-июле 2017 года РОСКОСМОС планирует осуществить 2 пуска с космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

    8 июня – РН «Протон-М» с КА EchoStar 21 («ЭкоСтар-21»);
    14 июля – РН «Союз-2.1а» с КА «Канопус-В-ИК». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23592/


" На орбите Международной космической станции (МКС) (высота около 400 километров) обнаружены жизнеспособные споры и фрагменты ДНК микроорганизмов, устойчивые к неблагоприятным факторам космоса. На основании результатов космических экспериментов, проводимых с 2010 по 2016 год, специалисты ведущего отраслевого научного института ЦНИИмаш (входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») совместно с учеными ведущих научных учреждений России обосновали необходимость установления новой верхней границы биосферы Земли.

В рамках космического эксперимента (КЭ) «Тест» космонавты РОСКОСМОСА собрали 19 проб космической пыли с поверхности МКС во время выходов в открытый космос. Исследования проб космической пыли с МКС дважды показали наличие в образцах представителей родов Mycobacteria и Delftia; семейства Comamonadaceae порядка Burkholderiales, которые являются представителями типичных наземных и морских родов бактерий.

Статистика обнаружения жизнеспособных единиц споровых бактерий (рода Bacillus) и спор грибов (рода Aureobasidium) в проведенных сеансах КЭ «Тест» составляет около 45%. Применение высокочувствительных молекулярных методов позволило в 70% случаев не только выявить фрагменты ДНК геномов различных микроорганизмов, но определить их тип. Так, в экспериментах разных лет были выявлены фрагменты: ДНК Mycobacteria как маркера гетеротрофного морского бактериопланктона, обитающего в Баренцевом море; ДНК экстремофильной бактерии Delftria; ДНК бактерий, близких по своей первичной структуре к бактериям, выявленным в пробах почвы острова Мадагаскар; ДНК растительных геномов; ДНК архебактерий (присутствует практически во всех пробах) и ДНК грибов Erythrobasidium и Cystobasidium.

В результате, полученные экспериментальные данные о химическом составе проб мелкодисперсной осадочной среды на поверхности МКС, позволили сделать вывод о геохимическом составе космической пыли на высоте 400 км над поверхностью Земли и его источниках. По мнению ученых, это доказывает гипотезу о внешнем тропосферном источнике живых организмов и позволяет предполагать возможность переноса аэрозольного вещества из тропосферы на высоты ионосферы. Кроме того, результаты исследования подтверждают гипотезу о существовании механизма «ионосферного лифта», осуществляющего перенос тропосферного аэрозоля с поверхности Земли в верхнюю ионосферу. Это означает, что воздействие аэрозоля на климат не ограничивается известными эффектами в тропосфере и стратосфере.

Полученные экспериментальные данные являются важнейшим фактическим материалом для исследования механизма рассеивания биокосмозоля из биосферы Земли в космическое пространство и представляют большой интерес для дальнейшего системного изучения физико-химических свойств космической пыли, выявления «зон влияния», изучения космозолей планет в астрономии, биологии и науке о Земле. Также результаты эксперимента дают материал для решения перспективных задач по защите космических аппаратов при межпланетных полетах и проектировании напланетных станций.

Кроме специалистов ЦНИИмаш, наряду ПАО РКК «Энергия» им. С.П. Королёва в эксперименте «Тест» принимают ученые ГНЦ РФ-ИМБП РАН, ФГБУ НИИ вирусологии имени Д.И. Ивановского, РУДН и ОИВТ РАН."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23588/

Где есть биосфера - там природные ресурсы. Где есть ресурсы - там есть экономические интересы (зоны). 

Давно пора ввести 400км экономическую зону в пространстве над Р.Ф. !  :Biggrin: 

Ибо нефиг там всяким иксАм бороздить просторы, панимаешь)) 

Это ещё битвы за Арктический шельф и маленькую(на всех не хватит) Антарктиду, не начались во всю силу))

----------


## OKA

"..На Международной космической станции (МКС) завершается работа 51-й длительной экспедиции. Члены международного экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-03» космонавт Олег НОВИЦКИЙ (РОСКОСМОС) и астронавт Тома ПЕСКЕ (ЕSА) готовятся к возвращению на Землю.

В настоящее время в соответствии с планом полёта осуществляется укладка возвращаемых грузов в спускаемый аппарат ТПК «Союз МС-03», проводятся бортовые тренировки экипажа и проверки основных систем корабля.

По предварительным данным службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами (ЦУП) расстыковка корабля «Союз МС-03» с МКС планируется 2 июня 2017 года в 13:50 мск.

Продолжительность пребывания в космическом полёте двух членов экипажа экспедиции МКС-50/51, возвращающихся на Землю, составит 197 суток (выведение на заданную орбиту транспортного корабля состоялось 17 ноября 2016 года незадолго до полуночи).

После расстыковки транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-03» с Международной космической станцией и до прибытия на борт МКС участников следующей экспедиции работу на орбите продолжит экипаж в составе Фёдора ЮРЧИХИНА (РОСКОСМОС), Пегги УИТСОН (NASA) и Джека ФИШЕРА (NASA).

Приземление спускаемого аппарата корабля «Союз МС-03» ожидается 2 июня в 17:10 мск в 147 км юго-восточнее города Жезказган в Казахстане."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23594/



Ну и ну)) : 

Банкир выдал шесть миллиардов – Газета Коммерсантъ № 94 (6088) от 30.05.2017

Космоснаш)) :

Кто съел украинскую "Лыбидь"?: diana_mihailova

----------


## Avia M

За рубежом...

СМИ узнали, что самолет Stratolaunch, являющийся на данный момент самым большим в мире, впервые покинул ангар, расположенный в американском штате Калифорния.

Самый большой самолет в мире впервые покинул ангар

----------


## OKA

> За рубежом...
> 
> СМИ узнали, что самолет Stratolaunch, являющийся на данный момент самым большим в мире, впервые покинул ангар, расположенный в американском штате Калифорния.
> 
> Самый большой самолет в мире впервые покинул ангар






"Сооснователь Microsoft Пол Аллен с умом тратит деньги, заработанные на продаже компьютерных программ — на них он строит самолёты и собирается запускать ракеты в космос. Основанная в 2011 году компания Vulcan Aerospace редко проводит публичные мероприятия, но в этот раз повод был. 31 мая 2017 года состоялась торжественная презентация гигантского самолёта Stratolaunch для запуска ракет в космос — в этот день махину с размахом крыла больше, чем размер МКС, впервые выкатили из ангара для испытаний топливозаправочной системы. Этот день знаменует окончание начальной фазы строительства самолёта — и начало наземных и лётных испытаний.

Многоразовый самолёт-носитель для ускорения первых ступеней ракет — это ещё один способ снизить стоимость космических запусков по выводу маленьких спутников на орбиту. С такими самолётами вывод грузов на орбиту буквально станет обыденным явлением: полёты можно совершать по несколько раз в день.

В последние несколько недель с самолёта сняли трёхэтажные строительные леса и другую строительную оснастку — и впервые нагрузили полным весом стойки шасси с 28 колёсами. Это был ключевой этап перед тем, как начинать остальные испытания. Когда стойки выдержали нагрузку, появилась возможность впервые взвесить воздушное судно. Его масса составила примерно 226,8 тонн.

   

Исходя из габаритов самолёта это не такая уж большая масса. Размах крыла Stratolaunch составляет 117 м (мировой рекорд), длина судна 72 м, а высота 15 м.

Stratolaunch рассчитан на максимальный взлётный вес 590 тонн. Это значит, что он сможет поднять примерно 250 тонн полезной нагрузки.

Как уже сообщалось осенью 2016 года, во время первой лётной миссии Stratolaunch поднимет в стратосферу одну крылатую ракету-носитель Pegasus XL производства компании Orbital ATK. Потенциально самолёт может поднимать три такие ракеты-носителя. Эти ракеты неоднократно демонстрировали свою надёжность по выводу спутников на орбиту.

Раньше в качестве самолёта-носителя для «Пегаса» использовались B-52 и L-1011 корпорации Orbital. Самолёт достигает высоты 9,2 мили ~ 14,8 км и придаёт ракете дозвуковую скорость (около 3% от космической скорости), после чего ракета отделяется и выводит спутник на орбиту.

Stratolaunch будет справляться с задачей более эффективно, потому что сможет поднимать сразу по три ракеты-носителя за раз . В отличие от B-52 и L-1011, он изначально проектируется именно под эту задачу.

В течение ближайших недель и месяцев компания Vulcan Aerospace планирует активно проводить наземные и лётные тесты на базе Аэрокосмического центра «Мохаве», который находится в Мохаве, штат Калифорния, координаты 35 ° 03'34 «N 118 ° 09'06» W, на высоте 851 м.

Vulcan Aerospace подчёркивает, что Stratolaunch — первый в своём роде самолёт, поэтому они будут тщательно подходить к испытаниям, ставя на первое место безопасность пилотов, экипажа и персонала. Первые лётные испытания могут состояться уже в 2019 году.

Vulcan Aerospace отмечает 31 мая 2017 года как исторический этап своей миссии и благодарит своих партнёров из компании Scaled Composites, которая помогла в строительстве самолёта. Scaled Composites — ещё одна компания, финансируемая Полом Алленом. В своём время она выиграла приз Ansari X и получила $20 млн на создание первого частного космического самолёта. Собственно, и сам Stratolaunch с крылатыми ракетами-носителями по профилю полёта похож на частный суборбитальный пилотируемый космический корабль многоразового использования SpaceShipOne, который ранее построила Scaled Composites. Он тоже первоначально поднимается на высоту примерно 14 км при помощи специального самолёта-носителя WhiteKnight.

В области частных суборбитальных полётов, космического туризма и самолётов-носителей для ракет в последнее время оживился частный бизнес. Ещё одна частная компания Virgin Galactic также создаёт собственную систему запуска на базе разработок Scaled Composites. Её частный суборбитальный пилотируемый космический корабль многоразового использования SpaceShipTwo предполагалось запускать с самолёта-носителя WhiteKnightTwo, а сейчас компания работает над новым проектом.

Stratolaunch и аналогичные самолёты-носители с крылатыми ракетами ориентируются на растущий спрос к запуску маленьких спутников.

Компания Vulcan Aerospace не раскрывает объём инвестиций в проект. Но известно, что эта сумма составляет как минимум сотни миллионов долларов. Впрочем, руководители Vulcan Aerospace объясняют, что инвестиции Пола Аллена делаются не из соображений получения финансовой прибыли. По крайней мере, это не первостепенная мотивация Аллена."

Все фото :

https://geektimes.ru/post/289695/

VÍDEO E IMAGENS: Aeronave Stratolaunch deixa o hangar pela primeira vez | Cavok Brasil - Aviação e Fotografia

----------


## CaptainHook

Обалдеть, вот это самолетище тут!  :Eek:

----------


## Avia M

2 июня 2017 г., AEX.RU –  Члены экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-03» благополучно вернулись на Землю. Спускаемый аппарат с космонавтом Роскосмосa Олегом Новицким и астронавтом ESA Тома Песке совершил посадку в казахстанской степи 2 июня 2017 года в 17:10 мск, сообщает пресс-служба Роскосмоса. 

Все операции по спуску с орбиты и приземлению прошли штатно. Самочувствие вернувшихся на Землю членов экипажа хорошее.

Продолжительность пребывания в космическом полёте Олега Новицкого и Тома Песке составила более 196 суток.

----------


## OKA

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23616/

----------


## OKA

"ЦЕНТР ИМ.М.В.ХРУНИЧЕВА: РКН «ПРОТОН-М» ВЫВЕЗЕНА НА СТАРТОВЫЙ КОМПЛЕКС   05.06.2017 

В соответствии с решением государственной комиссии, утром 5 июня 2017 года ракета космического назначения (РКН) «Протон-М» с космической головной частью в составе разгонного блока «Бриз-М» и космического аппарата связи «ЭкоСтар-21» (EchoStar 21) вывезена на стартовую площадку космодрома БАЙКОНУР и установлена в пусковое устройство. Специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА приступили к выполнению работ по графику первого стартового дня.

Пуск РКН «Протон-М» запланирован на 8 июня 2017 года в 6:45 мск со стартовой площадки 81 космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

Контракт на использование ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» для запуска КА «ЭкоСтар-21» заключило российско-американское предприятие International Launch Services.

«Экостар-21» - мощный геостационарный космический аппарат, предназначенный для оказания услуг мобильной спутниковой связи на территории Европы. «Экостар-21» должен стать шестым спутником в орбитальной группировке EchoStar, запущенным с помощью ракеты-носителя «Протон»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23620/



" Дефективные менеджеры добивают Россию

А Вы говорите реновация! Читаем и думаем, -Я уже писал в блоге о сложной ситуации в Центре им. М. В. Хруничева, в продолжение истории привожу письмо сотрудников космического предприятия, в котором озвучены основные проблемы, угрожающие будущему ЦиХа

Фактически, сейчас мы стоим у точки невозврата. В России сейчас нет другого предприятия, способного производить ракеты тяжёлого класса в ближайшие 10 лет. А это и спутники на ГСО, и крупные межпланетные аппараты.

К сожалению, в отличие от научного сообщества, сотрудники космических предприятий, особенно с оборонным уклоном, не имеют возможности открыто бороться за спасение своих предприятий. И вообще это очень странно звучит. Это говорит об отсутствии у руководства страны функциональной обратной связи, что может привести к очень плачевным последствиям уже в ближайшее время.

Репост и распространение этого письма может изменить ситуацию (во всяком случае есть небольшой шанс):

«ГКНПЦ им. М. В. Хруничева, отметивший в прошлом году своё столетие, находится в тяжелейшем кризисе за всю свою истории. Ни лихолетье революции, ни Великая Отечественная, ни даже 90-е, не смогли довести предприятие до того плачевного состояния, в котором оно находится сейчас.

Уже почти год (с 9-го июня 2016-го года) не летает ракета-носитель «Протон-М», резко сократилось число заказов на запуск спутников. С момента первого пуска новой ракеты «Ангара» минуло 3 года и её летные испытания всё никак не возобновятся.

Сотрудники массово увольняются с предприятия, как в рамках мероприятий по «оптимизации численности», так и по собственному желанию, так как не желают больше работать под руководством «оптимизаторов». Мы уже почти потеряли возможность запускать тяжелые спутники на ГСО, что несёт прямую угрозу обороноспособности России. В чем же причина? В реализации программы финансового оздоровления, разработанной и принятой к реализации командной «эффективных менеджеров» А. В. Калиновского, возглавившего летом 2014 года предприятие.

Полностью перестраиваются производства в Москве и Омске. Основной целью этой перестройки является сокращение площадей, занимаемых предприятием, с их последующей продажей под застройку, как в Москве [4], так и в Омске. Всё это под лозунгом «бережливого производства», «Lean-технологий» (от англ. Lean – неприбыльный, невыгодный, худой (от слова худо), скудный, непродуктивный).

В результате реализации этих планов полноценное производство «Ангары» в Омске так и не налажено, в Москве же её больше не собирают, так что в результате ввод ракеты в серию и замена ей «Протона» откладываются всё дальше, а средства на это продолжают расходоваться.

Генеральный директор ГКНПЦ им. М. В. Хруничева Андрей Владимирович Калиновский в Омске (фотографии предоставлены сотрудниками ЦиХа)

С «Протоном» ситуация просто плачевная – его старое производство развалено, часть деталей и заготовок теперь делается в филиалах за тысячи километров от Москвы. Довольно часто филиалы не могут выполнить обработку изделия полностью на своем оборудовании, и ради некоторых операций его приходится везти из Омска или Усть-Катава в Москву, а потом обратно. Это приводит к лишней трате времени и денег на транспортировку. Часть рабочих с завода в Москве была сокращена, часть – переведена в простой на 2/3 оклада.

Эти мероприятия они гордо именуют «изменением конфигурации производства и сокращением накладных расходов».

В «КБ Салют», занятом конструкторским сопровождением существующих проектов и разработкой новых, ситуация не лучше, чем на заводе. Во-первых, в результате «выработки мотивационной модели», была внедрена новая система оплаты труда. Отменили часть надбавок – за учёные степени и знание иностранного языка и привязали премию к объему выполненной работы. Он при планировании учитывался через нормо-часы, причем по части работ давно оторвался от фактических временных затрат, как в большую, так и в меньшую сторону. Но нормативы по трудоёмкости так и не пересмотрели, потому часть подразделений оказалась в шоколаде, а часть – на голодном пайке с голым окладом. Разумеется, это привело к уходу части специалистов по собственному желанию, причем отнюдь не пенсионеров. Также это резко обострило отношения между подразделениями – бесплатно никто работать не хочет. В результате то, что раньше решали в рабочем порядке, теперь делается только через высокое начальство.

Во-вторых, в целях дополнительного стимулирования сотрудников было решено установить в части подразделений т.н. «доски визуализации» - порождение сумрачного гения Lean-технологов. Только вот их японцы придумали для конвейерного производства, а не для выпуска такой штучной продукции, как ракеты и уж тем более не для проектно-конструкторских работ. Но куда им это понять, они же не инженеры! В настоящее время весь этот бардак ещё и переводят в электронный вид, запихивая в используемую на предприятии САПР – NX от фирмы «Сименс», абсолютно не заботясь о доработке интерфейса для удобства работы. Для ведения дел в этой системе требуется человек на полный рабочий день. Так же сложно понять, как использование иностранной программы вяжется с политикой импортозамещения, особенно при наличии отечественных аналогов так и соображений секретности.

Но не смотря на отсутствие знаний и опыта в области разработки ракетно-космической техники, А. В. Калиновский и его команда не забывают генерировать и новые идеи в области ракетостроения, чему примером служит многострадальный проект «Протон-Лайт», представленный публике в прошлом году. Заооптимизировав «Ангару» и практически остановив производство обычного «Протона», они решили его изуродовать, породив новые версии, как будто ракета – это детский конструктор, а не сложная техническая система. Любому грамотному специалисту изначально была очевидна химеричность данного замысла, но чтобы руководство поняло, что изначальный вариант плох, а поставленные сроки – нереальны, потребовался год проработки всем коллективом КБ, что ещё больше увеличило долги предприятия. Но полностью от него Калиновский отказаться не смог – а потому, ещё немного поигравшись «в кубики», представили новую версию, более реалистичную. Зачем вообще плодить химеры на базе ракеты, который и так летать только до 2025-го года и которую хозяева космодрома Байконур отнюдь не хотят видеть и дальше отравляющей их территорию их страны. Но зато на неё уже заключают новые контракты, хотя самой ракеты ещё нет.

Отдельно стоит упомянуть и управленческие достижения нового менеджмента. Для начали они переименовали управленческую структуру Центра в «Головной Офис», а потом наплодили в ней новые департаменты, дирекции и отделы. Вслушайтесь, как красиво звучит – «Директор Дирекции»! Сразу видно, человека не зря возят на работу на шикарной служебной машине и он не зря получает большую зарплату. Часть новых управленцев А. В. Калиновский привел с собой из Комсомольска-на-Амуре, часть набрал в филиалах предприятия в Омске и Усть-Катаве. И разумеется им обеспечены солидные зарплаты.

Был заменён состав финансовых и юридических служб, реорганизована работа с поставщиками и клиентами. Результатом же стало то, что они просто не хотят больше иметь с нами никаких дел – сделанные работы вовремя не оплачивались, а заказанная у нас продукция не поставлялась в срок. Согласно бухгалтерскому балансу за 2016-й год, сумма исковых претензий к предприятию составляет уже 9,5 млрд. рублей.

К тому же перестройка производства и разработка новых проектов проводится за счёт заемных средств. Сумма кредитов и займов, висящих на предприятии, за время работы А. В. Калиновского успела удвоиться и с 28 млрд. рублей возросла до 52 млрд. рублей. А в качестве залога по кредиту идёт территория московской площадки предприятия. Есть ещё и долги поставщикам, и они сравнимы по величине с задолженностью перед банками.

Итоговый ущерб, нанесенный реформаторами государству уже сравним, если не превосходит объём хищений на многострадальном космодроме «Восточный».

Необходимо срочно сменить руководство предприятия и провести новый конкурс на должность генерального директора. Также следует пересмотреть программу финансового оздоровления и остановить процесс акционирования, пока производство окончательно не развалили и не распродали территорию под застройку. Цеха ещё стоят, а коллектив не полностью разбежался, так что ещё есть надежна восстановить нормальную работу предприятия»."

Дефективные менеджеры добивают Россию: badcube

----------


## OKA

"Не спешите хоронить «Ангару», «Восточный» и Роскосмос

    9 июня исполняется год, как не летает "Протон", в то время как в Новой Зеландии стартовала новая частная ракета с широким использованием новых технологий, а в США показали гигантский самолет для запуска космических ракет методом воздушного старта. SpaceX провела испытания ступеней Falcon Heavy перед намеченным на конец лета первым пуском, а на "Восточном" отменили пилотируемый вариант ракеты "Ангара". Если не случится очередной аварии (а надеяться на неудачу конкурента глупо), одна частная компания SpaceX имеет шансы сделать в 2017 году больше пусков, чем весь Роскосмос. Из такой подборки фактов при желании можно сделать отличную агитку "все пропало, "Ангаре" конец, "Восточному" конец, и всей российской космонавтике тоже конец". Но, если задуматься, ситуация сложнее и интересней плакатного лозунга.

    Небольшое предисловие

    Новость об отмене пилотируемой "Ангары" на "Восточном" вызвала большое количество комментариев. Об этом писали журналисты, популяризаторы, работники отрасли (раз, два, три, четыре, пять, шесть, семь). С таким изобилием мнений я даже было подумывал не высказывать свое, но, во-первых, несколько человек прямо просили написать об этом, и во-вторых, не со всеми комментариями выше я согласен.

    Мечты об идеальной ракете на фоне битвы гигантов

    Было бы хорошо иметь идеальную ракету-носитель. Чтобы она была универсальной, могла выводить и легкие, и тяжелые спутники, в специальной модификации на ней было бы возможно слетать к Луне, и при этом она бы еще и стоила копейки. Эту задачу пока никто не решил, поэтому неизвестно, какие характеристики должна иметь такая ракета и по какой идеологии строиться. В то же время, у каждого носителя есть компания-производитель, которая стремится лоббировать свои интересы и доказать, что именно ее решение - самое лучшее. Нелегкая судьба "Ангары" станет понятней, если держать в голове эти два фактора.

    Идея "Ангары" появилась в 90-е годы, когда после распада СССР Байконур внезапно оказался на территории другого государства. Казахстан мог помешать запускать российские спутники, поэтому появилась необходимость в новой тяжелой ракете, стартующей со своей территории (переводить на новое место "Протон" нерационально по экологическим соображениям). В "Плесецке" был неиспользуемый старт "Зенита", а в бюджете не было денег, поэтому первый вариант "Ангары" разрабатывался под существующий старт и из-за этого вынужденно был очень оригинальной конструкции с боковыми сбрасываемыми баками. Но из-за отсутствия средств изначальный проект не реализовали, и появилась возможность его изменить. По новой идее ракета должна была стать модульной и собираться из одинаковых блоков - универсальных ракетных модулей УРМ. С одним блоком ее грузоподъемность составила бы 2 или 3,8 тонны, и она бы заменила "Космос-3М", который последний раз стартовал в 2013 и легкие конверсионные ракеты. С тремя УРМ в космос можно было бы вывести 15 тонн, и эта ракета смогла бы заменить "Зенит", уже тогда испытывавший проблемы из-за разорванного на две страны производства. С 5 блоками и 25 тоннами на низкую околоземную орбиту получилась бы замена "Протона". А самый тяжелый вариант с 7 блоками мог бы вывести 36 тонн на низкую орбиту, и несколькими пусками можно было бы собрать "поезд" до Луны. А благодаря тому, что универсальные модули производились бы серийно, они должны были быть дешевыми.

    Схема оказалась не без недостатков. Из-за другого расположения боковых блоков вариант А7 требовал отдельного стартового комплекса или переходного блока, аналогичного "Блоку Я" у РН "Энергия". А из-за того, что был выбран небольшой размер УРМ, максимальная грузоподъемность "конструктора" получилась сравнительно небольшой. За это "Ангару" ругали энтузиасты сверхтяжелых ракет и экспедиции на Луну.

    Ожидаемая масса корабля "Федерация" составляет от 12 до 16 тонн в разных вариантах, и было бы логично выводить его на трехблочном варианте А3. Но туда "Федерация" по каким-то причинам не поместилась, и под пилотируемую версию стали адаптировать вариант А5, который в версии А5П должен был иметь грузоподъемность в районе 18 тонн. В то же время из-за несовместимости старта пропал вариант А7. Вместо него возникла идея создать большую водородную третью ступень и установить ее на пятиблочный вариант. Водородная А5В должна была иметь грузоподъемность в районе тех же 35 тонн, что и полностью кислородно-керосиновый А7.

    В нулевых годах у "Ангары" Центра им. Хруничева был конкурент - ракета-носитель "Русь-М" от самарского "ЦСКБ-Прогресс". Ракета строилась по такой же схеме, но размер УРМ был побольше, и одноблочный вариант мог поднять на орбиту 6,5 тонн, а самый тяжелый пятиблочный - 50 тонн.


    Тогда "ЦСКБ-Прогресс" проиграло, и в 2011 году "Русь-М" официально закрыли. К началу 2010-х получилась неидеальная, но достаточно стройная схема - "Протон" к 2025 году меняется на А5, легкие ракеты переходят на А1, А3 оказался невостребованным, а чтобы в отдаленной перспективе отправиться на Луну, нужно будет собирать корабль, лунный модуль и разгонные блоки четырьмя пусками тяжелой "Ангары", которая будет стартовать с "Восточного", в том числе и в пилотируемом варианте. Увы, со временем стройность схемы нарушилась.

    Крадущийся "Феникс", затаившийся "Протон", воскресший "Зенит"

    В конце 2013 года, за шесть месяцев до первого пуска "Ангары" А1, полетел ее прямой конкурент - "Союз-2.1в". После успешного дебюта легкой и тяжелой "Ангары" в 2014 году, новых пусков не было уже два с лишним года, и из-за того, что перенос производства в Омск все никак не закончится, в апреле этого года появилась новость, что следующий пуск "Ангары" перенесли на 2018. У Центра им. Хруничева обнаружились серьезнейшие проблемы, да и конкуренты не зевали - из-за истории с неправильным припоем Воронежский механический завод, который делал двигатели, передали от Центра им. Хруничева в НПО "Энергомаш", дочернюю структуру РКК "Энергия". Параллельно выяснилось, что государственные космические агентства и частные компании массово стали заниматься сверхтяжелыми ракетами. А из "Ангары" сверхтяжелая ракета, напоминаю, не получалась вообще никак. "Старичок" "Протон", формально все еще обреченный закрыться в 2025, решил напоследок обзавестись облегченной и удешевленной версией. Отдел коммерческих космических перевозок Федерального управления гражданской авиации США посчитал, что один пуск тяжелой "Ангары" будет стоить $100 миллионов в сравнении с 65 "Протона" и 61,2 Falcon 9. Компания S7 купила "Морской старт", для которого нужна ракета "Зенит" (фактически закрытая) или аналог. И тут самое время было появиться ракете "Феникс", она же "Сункар", она же с недавних пор "Союз-5", которую разрабатывали минимум с 2015 года, только на это мало кто обращал внимание. А самая свежая вишенка на торте - пресс-служба компании "Южмаш" заявила, что уже заключен контракт на производство 12 "Зенитов" для S7 при том, что по словам главы Роскосмоса Игоря Комарова на прошедшем на днях Петербургском международном экономическом форуме "Морской старт" будет работать с "Союзом-5". Неудивительно, что на фоне таких новостей аналитика и прогнозы встают дыбом, а вместо движения в одном направлении у российской космонавтики оказывается сразу множество вариантов.

    Рано паниковать

    Что можно сказать о решении об отмене пилотируемой "Ангары" А5П? Прежде всего, "Ангару" в целом пока никто не собирается хоронить. Она теряет монополию единственной ракеты на будущее, но это не страшно. Да, вместо четырех стартовых комплексов будет два, но с "Восточного" "Ангара" не исчезает, и по заявлению Дмитрия Рогозина отправится в полет в 2021 году. Далее, не придется выбрасывать деньги, ломая то, что уже успели бы сделать по этому направлению. Похоже, что хитроумная РКК "Энергия" втихую разрабатывала "Федерацию" под "Феникс", так что в ее проекте переделки будут минимальны (если будут вообще). Ну и, наконец, на Байконуре действительно есть стартовые позиции РН "Зенит" с башнями обслуживания, которые были построены под пилотируемый вариант "Зенита" с кораблем "Заря".

    Да, конечно, их нужно будет дорабатывать под новую ракету, но это действительно должно обойтись дешевле, чем строить с нуля большой старт с двумя башнями под пилотируемую "Ангару".

    Немного о "Восточном"

    В конце апреля прошлого года я с цифрами и схемами рассказывал, зачем нам нужен космодром "Восточный". Если очень коротко - это аналог Байконура для запусков на геостационарную орбиту со своей территории. Кроме этого его задача похожа на стратегическую концепцию fleet-in-being, когда одним только своим существованием он показывает, что Россию нельзя шантажировать доступом к Байконуру. "Восточный" наверняка повлиял на сегодняшнее улучшение отношений с Казахстаном в космической сфере. Но отношения между странами меняются, и иметь альтернативу, даже если с нее не будут ничего запускать, очень полезно. А пуски с "Восточного" будут, уже на конец 2017 запланированы два, потом - больше. "Плесецк" и Байконур вполне могут работать вместе, при том, что, например, на полярную орбиту спутники выводят с обоих космодромов, так что и на три космодрома работы хватит. Новая удобная башня обслуживания на "Восточном" является серьезным аргументом за переезд туда как минимум части спутников, а стартовые комплексы Байконура будут продолжать запускать "Союзы" и "Прогрессы" к МКС.

    "Морской старт"

    Когда "Ангара" была основной ракетой на будущее, новость о возможном ее размещении на "Морском старте" была достаточно интересной. Сегодня же возникает другая интрига - сможет ли возродиться "Зенит", и как он будет конкурировать с "Союзом-5" через пять лет. При этом не стоит забывать, что первая попытка организовать пуски с "Морского старта" закончилась банкротством. Я восхищен увлечением космосом генерального директора «S7 Group» Владислава Филёва, и честно желаю ему всяческого успеха, но необходимо понимать, что космос - штука сложная, очень трудная для извлечения прибыли, и на единицы успешных частных компаний были десятки тех, кому повезло меньше.

    "Союз-5"

    Будет очень интересно посмотреть, насколько будут отличаться итоговые цифры. "Зенит", "Союз-5" и Falcon-9 - братья-близнецы по конструкции, и их можно сравнивать практически напрямую. И если характеристики на иллюстрации реальны, то это будет очень плохой новостью. Мю ПН (отношение полезной нагрузки к начальной массе) показывает массовое совершенство ракеты-носителя. И меньшая мю ПН с лучшими кислородно-керосиновыми двигателями будет означать серьезную деградацию наших конструкторской и производственной школ.

    Дороги, дороги

    Я попытался представить возможные варианты будущего, которые могут ждать российскую космонавтику.

 Сценарий первый: "Все идет по плану".

   Необходимые условия:

        Удается наладить производство "Ангары" на заводе в Омске. Вероятность этого очень велика, но, поскольку это событие еще не наступило, не стопроцентна.

      "Ангара" оказывается экономически эффективной. Реальную стоимость пуска варианта А5, пока они не стали регулярными, можно только предполагать, и оценка в $100 миллионов легко может оказаться ошибочной.

   Результаты:

    В течение 2018-2025 годов летает все меньше "Протонов" и все больше ракет "Ангара А5". Появившийся в 2022 году "Союз-5" не является прямым конкурентом тяжелой "Ангаре". С 17 тоннами на низкую орбиту, с Байконура на геопереходную он выведет тонны 4, при том, что "Ангара" с "Восточного" может вывести 25 т на низкую орбиту и в районе 7 тонн на геопереходную ("Протон" вывел 6,45 т в 2016 году). "Союз-5" выводит на низкую орбиту "Федерацию", которая вполне может успеть застать МКС, особенно если ее продлят дальше 2024 года. Во второй половине 20-х годов на базе "Союза-5" собирают сверхтяжелую ракету из трех блоков, для которой нужно будет строить отдельный старт. На ней можно будет отправиться в облет Луны одним пуском или высадиться на Луну в два пуска. Либо, если проект сверхтяжелой ракеты не реализуется (это очень большие деньги при отсутствии коммерческих полезных нагрузок), можно собрать лунный облетный или посадочный корабль за 2 (облет) или 4 (высадка) пуска "Союза-5" и "Ангары".

 Сценарий второй: "Российская Дельта-4".

    Необходимые условия:

        "Ангара" оказывается неспособной конкурировать за коммерческие полезные нагрузки.

    Результаты:

    "Ангара" становится ракетой, которая нужна только военным. Реже пяти раз в год (а, скорее, один-два), она выводит военные спутники. В таком виде у нее нет будущего, и в 2020-х годах она так или иначе прекратит существовать. Здесь главными вопросами становятся конкурентоспособность "Протона" и "Союза-5". Если у "Протона" не получается конкурировать, то крайне печальным становится будущее всего Центра им. Хруничева. У ЦСКБ "Прогресс" никуда не исчезают уже летающие "Союзы-2", так что их положение лучше даже в случае
    неудачи "Союза-5". В случае же успеха "Союза-5", он может стать одной из основных ракет-носителей второй четверти 21 века в России, выводя космонавтов и полезные нагрузки с Байконура и "Морского старта".

 Сценарий третий: "Стагнация".

    Необходимые условия:

        Сроки программ "Ангара" и "Феникс" постоянно сдвигаются вправо или же начинается чехарда разных проектов. В "Плесецке" тихо ржавеет построенный стартовый стол, на "Восточном" так же ржавеет долгострой.

    В результате 2024 год (последний договорной год эксплуатации МКС) российская космонавтика встречает теми же "Протонами" и "Союзами-2", которые летают сейчас. Ситуация не катастрофическая, но очень неприятная - другие страны и частные компании не будут стоять на месте, за коммерческие запуски на международном рынке конкурировать будет все сложнее, и в итоге российская космонавтика сильно сожмется в размерах до уровня региональной державы с прагматичной беспилотной космонавтикой только для себя.

    К какому из сценариев окажется ближе реальное будущее, мы сможем узнать только через несколько лет.

    Что касается сравнительных новостей, с которых начиналась публикация, в ближайшее время поводы порадоваться будут только небольшие. Например, "Протон" должен будет вернуться к полетам 8 июня, так что годовщину без пусков мы скорее всего не отметим, а 14 июля попутной нагрузкой с "Канопус-В-ИК" должен будет наконец отправиться в космос сделанный энтузиастами спутник "Маяк"."

Не спешите хоронить «Ангару», «Восточный» и Роскосмос - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

----------


## OKA

К посту с особенностями "вскрытия" )) : 

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

Новый ролик от "Роскосмоса" :

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 8 июн — РИА Новости. Ракета-носитель "Протон-М" с американским спутником связи Еchostar-21 стартовала с Байконура, этот запуск стал первым после годового перерыва, сообщил РИА Новости представитель госкорпорации "Роскосмос".

https://ria.ru/science/20170608/1496067306.html

----------


## OKA

"На международной конференции по исследованию космоса GLEX-2017, которая проходит в столице КНР в городе Пекин на стенде китайской аэрокосмической научно-промышленной корпорации (CASIC) был представлен орбитальный корабль-ракетоплан китайской многоразовой транспортной космической системы "Тенг Юн".
Заместитель генерального директора CASIC Лю Шигуан в интервью агентству "Синьхуа" заявил о том, что первый полет китайского многоразового космического корабля намечен на 2030 год. На 2016 год на предприятиях CASIC начался этап  наземных  испытаний демонстраторов двигателей для космического челнока. На период с 2018 года по 2020 годы запланирована разработка и испытание ключевых технологий по китайской многоразовой транспортой космической системе.
На 2025 год запланировано завершение и отладка всех средств космического корабля для спуска в атмосфере и посадки на взлетную полосу. На 2030 год запланирован испытательный полет демонстратора на околоземную орбиту."

Орбитальный корабль-ракетоплан китайской многоразовой транспортной космической системы: dambiev


"Космический аппарат дистанционного зондирования Земли "Ресурс-П3" не может транслировать на Землю целевую информацию из-за проблемы с передатчиками, сообщил в четверг "Интерфаксу" источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
       "Основной и резервный полукомплекты передатчиков высокоскоростной радиолинии отказали 8 февраля. Таким образом, спутник не может передавать на Землю целевую информацию", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       В настоящее время в связи с неполадками использование спутника приостановлено. Он выведен на этап испытаний по программе генконструктора
       Ранее стало известно, что спутник "Ресурс-П3" перестал передавать информацию, однако о причинах тогда не сообщалось. Кроме того, в феврале-марте у спутника возникли проблемы с питанием. "Одна из солнечных батарей спутника тогда не раскрылась", - сказал источник.
       Космический аппарат дистанционного зондирования Земли "Ресурс-П" N3 предназначен для высокодетального, детального широкополосного и гиперспектрального оптико-электронного наблюдения поверхности Земли.
       Предыдущие два космических аппарата данной серии были запущены в 2013 и в 2014 гг. В конце 2015 года система в составе двух космических аппаратов "Ресурс-П" была принята в летную эксплуатацию. В настоящее время система активно эксплуатируется, данные, получаемые со спутников, используют более 200 различных российских организаций и ведомств."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=453463






> МОСКВА, 8 июн — РИА Новости. Ракета-носитель "Протон-М" с американским спутником связи Еchostar-21 стартовала с Байконура, этот запуск стал первым после годового перерыва, сообщил РИА Новости представитель госкорпорации "Роскосмос".
> 
> https://ria.ru/science/20170608/1496067306.html



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV2F8QCdS50

----------


## Avia M

АСТАНА/МОСКВА, 15 июн — РИА Новости. Водитель "Камаза" погиб при тушении пожара, возникшего после падения на землю боковых блоков ракеты-носителя "Союз 2.1а" в Казахстане, сообщает пресс-служба госкорпорации "Роскосмос".

https://ria.ru/world/20170615/1496526562.html

Полагаю можно избежать подобных трагедий...

----------


## OKA

С космодрома Байконур стартовал грузовой корабль "Прогресс МС-06" :






Опубликовано: 15 июн. 2017 г.

"Китай запустил на орбиту первый телескоп для изучения черных дыр.

Китай приступает к целенаправленному изучению черных дыр и нейтронных звезд (пульсаров), в связи с чем на орбиту был запущен первый в КНР специальный телескоп для работы с жестким рентгеновским излучением. Об этом сообщило агентство Синьхуа.
Ракета-носитель "Чанчжэн-4B" с современным астрономическим оборудованием стартовала с космодрома Центра спутниковых запусков Цзюцюань (северо-западная провинция Ганьсу). Телескоп весом 2,5 тонны в настоящий момент находится на орбите на высоте 550 км. Предполагается, что благодаря ему китайские ученые смогут проследить процесс эволюции магнитных полей, подробно изучить гравитационные волны, научиться использовать пульсары для нужд космической навигации."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Китай запустил на орбиту первый телескоп для изучения черных дыр и пульсаров - Космос - ТАСС

Видео :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe81W2UCvAo

----------


## OKA

"Космонавты основного и дублирующего экипажей МКС-52/53 Сергей Рязанский и Александр Мисуркин признаны годными к космическому полёту"



https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/875709910792761345

----------


## OKA

Инфографика по разведспутникам :



http://nosikot.livejournal.com/4027085.html

" Роскосмос не планирует участвовать в создании китайской околоземной космической станции, поскольку у нее планируется другое наклонение орбиты, сообщил журналистам на авиакосмическом салоне "Ле-Бурже-2017" глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров.

"Да, они предлагали. Мы обмениваемся предложениями об участии в проектах, но у них другое наклонение орбиты. Пока каких-то конкретных договоренностей и планов нет", - сказал он.

Помимо этого, отметил Комаров, китайская околоземная станция - национальный проект, к участию в котором приглашаются другие страны.

Наклонение орбиты - это угол между плоскостью экватора Земли и положением спутника. У МКС наклонение составляет 51,6 градуса."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Роскосмос не планирует участвовать в создании китайской околоземной космической станции - Наука - ТАСС

Жаль, с китайцами можно нормально взаимодействовать на данный момент.

А там и станции военные, на орбите и непосредственно на поверхности Луны (с научными целями, конечно же)  заделать)) 

Необитаемые автоматические,  с обсерваториями в оптическом , и др. диапазонах. )) Для наблюдения за всяким интересным - для начала))

----------


## OKA

"Комиссия Роскосмоса определит перспективы возобновления пусков конверсионных ракет "Днепр" с космодрома Байконур этим летом, сообщил журналистам на авиакосмическом салоне "Ле- Бурже-2017" генеральный директор компании "Главкосмос пусковые услуги" Александр Серкин.

"В настоящее время работает комиссия, созданная Роскосмосом, в которую включены все предприятия, связанные с реализацией пуска "Днепра" в России. Комиссия рассматривает перспективы пусков с космодрома Байконур. Она не закончила свою работу. Я думаю, что какие-то результаты мы можем ожидать в ближайшее время, этим летом", - сказал он.

Пуски ракет "Днепр" были приостановлены в 2014 году. В их эксплуатации участвовали представители Украины.

Серкин пояснил, что даже после приостановки пусков несколько имеющихся контрактов на запуски спутников на "Днепре" продолжают действовать. "Некоторые контракты были расторгнуты и урегулированы, некоторые нагрузки по контракту с "Космотрасом" мы по решению с заказчиками перевели на другие носители, некоторые заказчики имеют действующие контракты и по ним мы ведем консультации, как наши обязательства урегулировать", - сказал он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Роскосмос летом примет решение о возобновлении запусков ракет «Днепр» с Байконура - Космос - ТАСС


" 20 июня 2017 года в рамках 52-го Международного авиасалона Paris Air Show 2017 ОАО «Главкосмос» (входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») и АО «Главкосмос Пусковые услуги» представили новый формат сотрудничества. Компании принимают участие в международном авиасалоне на экспозиции РОСКОСОМОСА.  

На пресс-конференции, посвященной созданию АО «Главкосмос Пусковые услуги», генеральный директор ОАО «Главкосмос» Денис ЛЫСКОВ и генеральный директор АО «Главкосмос Пусковые услуги» Александр СЕРКИН рассказали о создании нового пускового оператора, основных задачах компании и ее ключевых проектах, направленных на повышение конкурентоспособности российской космической отрасли в сфере коммерческих запусков.

АО «Главкосмос Пусковые услуги» было создано по решению Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» для расширения предложения в сегменте легких носителей рынка пусковых космических услуг. Компетенции ОАО «Главкосмос», который уже имел опыт коммерческого запуска малых спутников на РН «Союз-2», и возможности частной компании «Космотрас», оператора с почти 20-летним опытом запуска конверсионной ракеты «Днепр», объединились в новой компании «Главкосмос Пусковые услуги» (75% акций принадлежат «Главкосмосу» и 25% «Космотрасу»). «Главкосмос» сохранит свое участие в коммерческих программах по контрактам с компанией Arianespace в рамках проекта «Союз» в Гвианском космическом центре и сфокусируется на развитии других проектов (ДЗЗ, комплексные решения по спутникам и т.д.) и диверсификации своей международной деятельности.

Решение о создании СП продиктовано, в том числе, и необходимостью загрузки мощностей активно развивающейся наземной космической инфраструктуры в России, в частности, космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. Главной целью «Главкосмос Пусковые услуги» является достижение более, чем 50% доли на рынке запуска космических аппаратов легкого класса, разработка новых средств выведения космических аппаратов и снижение общей стоимости запусков.

Компания намерена активно реализовывать тандемную схему запуска (по два КА на одной ракете-носителе, каждый на свою целевую орбиту). Такая модель позволит сохранить и расширить позиции на рынке легкого класса и предложить цену на уровне конверсионных ракет легкого класса."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23683/


"Летные испытания новой российской ракеты-носителя среднего класса "Союз-5" могут начаться раньше 2022 года, считает генеральный директор Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев.

"Президентом поставлена задача осуществить первый пуск в 2022 году, но я думаю, что летные испытания должны начаться раньше, чтобы к 2022 году мы уже имели летающую ракету-носитель", - сказал он, не уточнив возможные сроки проведения летных испытаний новой ракеты.
Солнцев пояснил, что впоследствии "Союз-5" превратится в первую и вторую ступени сверхтяжелой ракеты-носителя. "Перед нами поставлена задача в максимально сжатые сроки создать ракету-носитель сверхтяжелого класса. Исходя из опыта создания ракеты-носителя "Энергия" проекта "Энергия-Буран", мы также создаем сначала ракету среднего класса, которая потом превращается в элементы первой и второй ступени. Не 100%, но можно говорить об определенной унификации", - рассказал гендиректор предприятия.

При этом перед проектантами поставлена задача максимально его адаптировать к пусковой инфраструктуре проекта "Морской старт" и имеющейся инфраструктуре 45-й площадки космодрома Байконур. "Тем самым мы, не вкладывая больших средств в создание наземной инфраструктуры, - а модернизацию мы договорились проводить с казахской стороной, и частный инвестор готов проводить модернизацию "Морского старта", мы можем максимально рано начать пуски этой ракеты", - пояснил Солнцев.

В то же время варианты ракет для "Морского старта", Байконура и космодрома Восточный будут унифицированными, но не идентичными. "Будут определенные адаптации, поскольку есть нюансы стартового стола на "Морском старте", на Байконуре, но конструктив ракеты эти особенности не затрагивают, это, скорее, вопрос интерфейсов", - пояснил он.

Он также отметил, что двигатели для "Союза-5" будут созданы в течение трех лет, они будут дешевле и легче существующих. 

"У нас есть ракетный двигатель РД-171, который требует определенной модернизации. Она должна в первую очередь быть направлена на снижение его веса, и у нас сегодня стоит задача снижения затрат. Поэтому на его базе мы делаем "упрощенный", оптимальный вариант этого двигателя для ракеты-носителя одноразового использования: меняем приводы на более современные, что позволит снизить вес и повысить реактивность, посмотрим, поменять ли пневмо-гидравлическую систему и датчики аппаратуры. Это требует незначительных финансовых и людских ресурсов, и за три года мы должны его довести до летного образца, который должен пойти на ракету-носитель среднего класса", - рассказал Солнцев.

Двигатель для второй ступени также будет взят из использующихся разработок, но претерпит изменения. "Мы берем четырехкамерный двигатель РД-0124, который у нас летает на "Союзе" и на "Протоне", и уже начата работа по модернизации его в двухкамерный вариант, поскольку на второй ступени будет стоять два таких двигателя", - рассказал он."
Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4351340

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23684/

----------


## OKA

" Макет многоразового орбитального корабля "Буран", предназначавшийся для проведения наземных испытаний и хранившийся на территории РКК "Энергия" будет передан Образовательному центру "Сириус" (г.Сочи), сообщает пресс-служба корпорации.
       "Макет будет разобран и транспортирован в Сочи. После приведения внешнего вида и интерьера отсеков макета в полное соответствие летному образцу корабля "Буран" его установят на подготовленной площадке центра "Сириус" в качестве экспозиции", - говорится в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.
       По информации пресс-службы, на 27 июня запланирована погрузка на автотранспорт и транспортировка составных частей корабля.
       "Работы по восстановлению, транспортировке и сборке макета "Бурана" на новом месте планируется завершить в течение полутора месяцев", - информирует пресс-служба.
       Отмечается, что восстановление и передача корабля Образовательному центру "Сириус" выполняются в рамках соглашения о долгосрочном сотрудничестве, которое было заключено между корпорацией "Энергия" и Образовательным фондом "Талант и успех" в марте 2017 года."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=454693

----------


## OKA

Индия успешно запустила ракету с 31 спутником

----------


## OKA

" Руководство НПО Энергомаш - генеральный директор НПО Энергомаш Игорь АРБУЗОВ, главный конструктор Петр ЛЕВОЧКИН, заместитель по персоналу и социальной политике Наталья ЕГОРЕНКОВА, председатель Совета молодежи Иван ФОМИН - встретилось с со студентами старших курсов профильного факультета «Двигатели летательных аппаратов» Московского авиационного института (МАИ) и рассказало о углублении сотрудничества по привлечению выпускников ВУЗа для работы на предприятии.

Сейчас в МАИ учится 42 целевых студента НПО Энергомаш. В рамках создания интегрированной структуры ракетного двигателестроения, предприятиям, входящим в нее, требуются молодые специалисты. НПО Энергомаш намерен развивать сотрудничество по обучению и трудоустройству молодых специалистов.

Игорь АРБУЗОВ: «Сегодня нам важно, чтобы молодые специалисты, приходящие на работу, глубоко знали физические процессы и осваивали азы проектирования, ведь ракетный двигатель - самая сложная инженерная конструкция, которую создало человечество. Процесс адаптации должен начинаться не с вручения диплома о высшем образовании, а гораздо раньше. Мы сделаем все, чтобы адаптация и возможности самореализации на предприятии были максимально комфортными».

Наталья ЕГОРЕНКОВА: «Наша первая и основная задача – это ваше профессиональное развитие. У вас будет возможность иметь рядом серьезного наставника, обладающего знаниями и компетенциями, которые он сможет передать молодому специалисту. Кроме того, вы сможете построить карьеру через программу кадрового резерва. За год на руководящие должности у нас назначено 80 молодых специалистов. Мы не ищем профессионалов на стороне, а принимаем в штат молодежь, развиваем вас и вместе делаем карьеру: с вашим участием и с участием руководителей».

После выступления перед студентами Игорь АРБУЗОВ провел переговоры с ректором МАИ Михаилом ПОГОСЯНОМ."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23694/

))

----------


## OKA

" Генеральный директор РОСКОСМОСА Игорь КОМАРОВ назначил на должность и.о. генерального директора ФГУП «ГКНПЦ им М.В. Хруничева» (Центр Хруничева) Алексея ВАРОЧКО, заместителя генерального директора ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» (Космодромы России) – директора и главного конструктора филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» – КБ «МОТОР».

Андрей КАЛИНОВСКИЙ, руководивший Центром Хруничева с августа 2014 года, переходит на работу в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС» на должность Исполнительного директора по обеспечению качества и надёжности.

КАЛИНОВСКИЙ стал руководителем Центра Хруничева, одного из ключевых предприятий отечественной ракетно-космической отрасли, в сложное время для предприятия. Он – соавтор программы финансового и производственного оздоровления Центра Хруничева, разработанной ОРКК (Объединенная ракетно-космическая корпорация, в 2016 году ставшая частью Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС»). 

В настоящее время определены пути развития и реорганизации предприятия, сформирован портфель государственных и коммерческих заказов, началась разработка создания лёгких и средних средств выведения на базе РН «Протон» для повышения конкурентоспособности услуг, предлагаемых предприятием, на мировом пусковом рынке. 

На сегодняшний день благодаря реализации программы финансового оздоровления Центра Хруничева решены основные задачи, поставленные перед КАЛИНОВСКИМ руководством ракетно-космической отрасли России. На предприятии внедрены самые современные методики контроля качества, соответственно, повысилась надёжность выпускаемой продукции, выросла производительность труда и как следствие – заработная плата сотрудников, отлажены все производственные процессы, идёт оптимизация производственных площадей, достигнуты договорённости с ведущими банками, соответственно – решаются финансовые вопросы предприятия; акционирование Центра Хруничева идет по графику и должно завершиться уже в сентябре этого года. 

Один из ключевых показателей для промышленного предприятия – снижение кредиторской задолженности перед поставщиками и подрядчиками. В 2016 году задолженность Центра Хруничева и филиалов предприятия в соответствии с программой финансового оздоровления благодаря усилиям менеджмента была снижена с 15,1 млрд рублей (2014 год) до 9,2 млрд рублей - на 23%.

Коэффициент надежности по итогам 2016 года достиг показателя в 0,95, в то время как в 2014 году он достигал лишь 0,892. (Коэффициент надежности – показатель, количественно характеризующий степень того, насколько у объекта есть свойства, обуславливающие надёжность. Количественная характеристика свойства надёжности - единичный показатель. Таким образом, показатель 0,95 – хороший, при этом есть, куда расти: у РН «Союз»: 0,975, у модификации «ФГ» - 1, единица).

Внедрение lean-технологий и методов контроля за производством и переход на станки с ЧПУ позволил обеспечить снижение трудоемкости по РН «Ангара» и РН «Протон-М» в 4,6 и 7,5 раз соответственно. Производительность труда на предприятии в 2016 году выросла на 38% по отношению к 2015 году, а значит, появилась возможность повысить заработную плату в 2016 году на 14,5% (до 43,5 тыс. руб.) и снизить на 19% текучесть персонала. 

Были оптимизированы территории Центра Хруничева в Москве и созданы центры компетенций на заводах Центра Усть-Катава и Воронежа.


ВАРОЧКО Алексей Григорьевич

Родился 28 марта 1955 года в деревне Бородинка (Брянская область).

По окончании в 1982 году Московского авиационного института им. С.Орджоникидзе (МАИ) по специальности «электрооборудование летательных аппаратов» работал на различных должностях (от инженера до заместителя генерального директора по коммерции и развитию ФГУП «Конструкторское бюро «МОТОР».

2001 – 2009: первый заместитель генерального директора и генерального конструктора ФГУП «КБ «МОТОР».

2009 – 2010: первый заместитель директора филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» - КБ «МОТОР».

2010 – 2015: директор и главный конструктор филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» - КБ «МОТОР».

2015 – по настоящее время: заместитель генерального директора ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» (Космодромы России) по развитию производства – директор и главный конструктор филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» – КБ «МОТОР».

Доктор экономических наук, профессор, награжден медалью Ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством» II степени (1995 г.).


КАЛИНОВСКИЙ Андрей Владимирович

Родился 28 сентября 1963 года в Ижевске.

По окончании в 1986 году Московского высшего технического училища им. Н.Э.Баумана (МГТУ им. Баумана) по специальности «робототехнические системы, инженер-электромеханик» работал на различных должностях (от инженера по главного-технолога – заместителя главного инженера ФГУП «Ижевский механический завод».

2002 – 2004: заместитель главного технолога – начальник отдела технологической подготовки производства технического центра ОАО «Ростсельмаш» (Ростов-на-Дону).

2004 – 2005: первый заместитель генерального директора ООО «Морозовсксельмаш» (Морозовск, Ростовская область).

2005 – 2006: первый заместитель генерального директора ООО «Завод Конорд» (Ростов-на-Дону).

2006 – 2007: генеральный директор ООО «Аутстаффинг и менедждмент» (Ростов-на-Дону).

2007 – 2012: генеральный директор ОАО «Новосибирское авиационное производственное объединение им В.П. Чкалова» (Новосибирск).

2013 – 2014: первый вице-президент по производству – директор Комсомольского-на-Амуре филиала, президент общества ЗАО «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» (Москва).

2014 – по настоящее время: генеральный директор ФГУП «Государственный космический научно-производственный центр им. М.В.Хруничева (Центр Хруничева)."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23701/

----------


## OKA

" В июне 2017 года специалисты Информационно-аналитического центра координатно-временного и навигационного обеспечения ЦНИИмаш установили станцию сбора измерений глобальных навигационных спутниковых систем на территории Камчатского края в посёлке Ключи.

Работы проводились по согласованию с Камчатским филиалом государственного бюджетного учреждения науки Федерального исследовательского центра «Единая геофизическая служба Российской академии наук».

Станция, установленная на Камчатке, является мультисистемной и обеспечивает приём измерений со всех штатно работающих космических аппаратов систем ГЛОНАСС, GPS, Бейдоу и Галилео.

В настоящее время ведутся работы по экспериментальной отработке станции в части стабильности и полноты передачи данных, в том числе, в режиме реального времени.

Работы по развертыванию сети станций сбора измерений глобальных навигационных спутниковых систем проводятся в рамках мероприятий по повышению точности и надёжности навигационных услуг, предоставляемых системой ГЛОНАСС, анализу точностных характеристик других навигационных спутниковых систем.

Измерения, получаемые с наземных станций, являются основой для функционирования системы контроля и подтверждения характеристик (СКПХ) радионавигационного поля системы ГЛОНАСС, которая создается на ФГУП ЦНИИмаш. СКПХ реализует самые современные модели и методы обработки навигационных данных и формирует результаты контроля и прогнозирования характеристик системы ГЛОНАСС ."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23709/

----------


## OKA

> " Генеральный директор РОСКОСМОСА Игорь КОМАРОВ назначил на должность и.о. генерального директора ФГУП «ГКНПЦ им М.В. Хруничева» (Центр Хруничева) Алексея ВАРОЧКО, заместителя генерального директора ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» (Космодромы России) – директора и главного конструктора филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» – КБ «МОТОР».
> 
> Андрей КАЛИНОВСКИЙ, руководивший Центром Хруничева с августа 2014 года, переходит на работу в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС» на должность Исполнительного директора по обеспечению качества и надёжности.
> 
> КАЛИНОВСКИЙ стал руководителем Центра Хруничева, одного из ключевых предприятий отечественной ракетно-космической отрасли, в сложное время для предприятия. Он – соавтор программы финансового и производственного оздоровления Центра Хруничева, разработанной ОРКК (Объединенная ракетно-космическая корпорация, в 2016 году ставшая частью Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС»). 
> 
> В настоящее время определены пути развития и реорганизации предприятия, сформирован портфель государственных и коммерческих заказов, началась разработка создания лёгких и средних средств выведения на базе РН «Протон» для повышения конкурентоспособности услуг, предлагаемых предприятием, на мировом пусковом рынке. 
> 
> На сегодняшний день благодаря реализации программы финансового оздоровления Центра Хруничева решены основные задачи, поставленные перед КАЛИНОВСКИМ руководством ракетно-космической отрасли России. На предприятии внедрены самые современные методики контроля качества, соответственно, повысилась надёжность выпускаемой продукции, выросла производительность труда и как следствие – заработная плата сотрудников, отлажены все производственные процессы, идёт оптимизация производственных площадей, достигнуты договорённости с ведущими банками, соответственно – решаются финансовые вопросы предприятия; акционирование Центра Хруничева идет по графику и должно завершиться уже в сентябре этого года. 
> ...


Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

))



" 27 июня 2017 года в АО «РКЦ «Прогресс» состоялось заседание Совета Главных конструкторов, где обсуждалась готовность к обеспечению запусков 2017 года с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.

В работе Совета Главных конструкторов приняли участие представители Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и головных НИИ: НИЦ ЦНИИ Войск ВКО Минобороны РФ, ФГУП «ЦНИИмаш» и ГНЦ ФГУП «Центр Келдыша», а также предприятий кооперации: АО «Корпорация «ВНИИЭМ», АО «НПО им. С.А. Лавочкина», филиалов ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» (Космодромы России) - КБ «Мотор», КБТХМ и НИИ СК; АО «Российские космические системы» и других организаций ракетно-космической отрасли России.

Генеральный директор АО «РКЦ «Прогресс» Александр КИРИЛИН отметил, что космодром ВОСТОЧНЫЙ должен стать активно действующей космической гаванью России, и это непосредственно зависит от предприятий – участников Совета Главных конструкторов.

Основной доклад от РКЦ «Прогресс» представил заместитель генерального конструктора – главный конструктор по средствам выведения Дмитрий БАРАНОВ, который рассказал об изготовлении ракет-носителей для двух миссий запуска 2017 года; отправка первой ракеты на космодром ВОСТОЧНЫЙ запланирована на конец августа, второй – на конец октября 2017 года.

Доклады специалистов АО «Корпорация «ВНИИЭМ» отражали создание космических аппаратов «Канопус-В» № 3-4 и «Метеор-М» №1-2 для запусков с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ в 2017 г. Участники Совета Главных конструкторов подтвердили готовность к обеспечению двух пусковых кампаний в IV квартале 2017 года. Также Совет рассмотрел ход работ по переводу комплекса РН «Союз-2» на горючее «нафтил»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23707/

----------


## OKA

"После неудачных попыток демонтажа экспериментальной гибкой панели солнечных батарей ROSA ее сбросили с МКС в космос. Соответствующая видеозапись опубликована на YouTube-канале Космического центра имени Линдона Джонсона.

Эксперимент ROSA посвящен испытаниям гибкой панели солнечных батарей, которая упакована в самостоятельно разворачивающийся свиток. Оборудование весом 325 килограммов было установлено на манипуляторе Canadarm-2, свиток полностью развернулся в рабочее положение 18 июня. Эксперимент проводился для оценки эффективности гибких солнечных батарей и их выносливости термическим ударам (при переходе МКС в тень и обратно на солнце панели солнечных батарей подвергаются резким перепадам температур).

Изначально после испытаний панель должна была быть свернута обратно и упакована в грузовик Dragon, чтобы сгореть вместе с ним в атмосфере при возвращении на Землю, однако попытки демонтировать ROSA не увенчались успехом. В результате было принято решение отсоединить ROSA с вытянутого манипулятора Canadarm-2 в космос.




О дальнейшей судьбе ROSA сообщается мало — по словам представителей NASA, панель-свиток не угрожает МКС и космическим кораблям. По-видимому, ROSA продолжит некоторое время находиться в космосе, однако орбита панели солнечных батарей будет постепенно снижаться и оборудование в итоге сгорит в плотных слоях атмосферы.

Эксперимент ROSA был доставлен на МКС в негерметичном отсеке корабля Dragon в июне этого года. Это был первый запуск уже летавшего ранее в космос грузового корабля.

Николай Воронцов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/06/28/so-long-rosa

Хай-тэк, он такой ... непредсказуемый))

----------


## OKA

"В суд направлено первое из уголовных дел в отношении бывшего генерального директора ФГУП «Государственный космический научно-производственный центр им. М.В. Хруничева» Александра Селиверстова. Об этом «Ленте.ру» сообщила Светлана Петренко, официальный представитель Следственного комитета России. Селиверстов и его заместители Виктор Ларин и Юрий Яковлев обвиняются в растрате, совершенной организованной группой с использованием служебного положения, в особо крупном размере (часть 4 статьи 160 УК РФ).

По версии следствия, в 2011-2013 годах Селиверстов, Ларин и Яковлев заключили неправомерные договоры поставок металлопродукции с посредником — ООО «Компания МеталлРесурс». При этом цены были существенно завышены, наценка достигала 102 процентов. В результате этих действий «Центру Хруничева» был причинен ущерб в сумме более 108 миллионов рублей, заявила Светлана Петренко.

Представитель СКР уточнила, что материалы уголовного дела уже направлены в суд. Скрывшийся от следствия соучастник, руководитель ООО «Компания МеталлРесурс» Руслан Уразгильдеев объявлен в международный розыск, а уголовное дело в отношении него выделено в отдельное производство и расследуется.

В настоящее время в Дорогомиловском суде Москвы уже слушается одно уголовное дело о хищениях в Центре Хруничева — по версии следствия, в 2008-2010 годах руководство космического флагмана присвоило более чем 300 миллионов рублей. Кроме того, продолжается расследование еще нескольких дел, в которых обвиняемыми фигурируют бывшие директора Центра Владимир Нестеров и Александр Селиверстов, а также их заместители."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/06/30/missile/



Познавательно :

Проигравшие и забытые - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии



"Японское агентство аэрокосмических исследований (JAXA) приняло решение организовать пилотируемый полет на Луну к 2030 году, сообщает AFP.

До настоящего времени единственными людьми, побывавшими на Луне, остаются американские астронавты, которые совершили шесть полетов на естественный спутник Земли в рамках программы «Аполлон» в период с 1969 по 1972 год.

Предварительный план по отправке японского космонавта на Луну был представлен на совете Министерства образования страны. Детальная концепция миссии должна быть готова в 2018 году.

Как стало известно, в рамках подготовки к высадке на Луне JAXA намерено присоединиться к возглавляемой Национальным аэрокосмическим управлением США (NASA) миссии по постройке космической станции на орбите спутника. NASA планирует использовать ее как промежуточный пункт для отправки пилотируемого космического корабля на Марс, а JAXA — как отправную точку для своей лунной программы.

По словам представителя JAXA, Япония предоставит для постройки станции долю финансирования, а также технологические наработки.

Ранее японское космическое агентство сообщало о намерении отправить беспилотный космический аппарат на Луну в 2019 году и пилотируемый — к 2025 году, однако конкретного плана действий по высадке на спутник не озвучивало.

Намерения организовать пилотируемые полеты на Луну в разное время высказывали также Европейское космическое агентство (программа «Аврора»), Китайское национальное космическое управление (программа CLEP) и Роскосмос.

Недавно Япония и Франция заключили соглашение о совместной миссии по добыче грунта марсианского спутника Фобоса. Ее начало запланировано на 2024 год.

Олег Лищук"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/07/01/moonspeak

Давно пора  :Biggrin: 

Не с Кимом же бодаться))

----------


## OKA

"Аварийный пуск «Великого похода-5»



    В 11:23 UTC воскресенья состоялся второй пуск ракеты "Великий поход-5" с телекоммуникационным спутником "Шицзянь-18". Спустя некоторое время в трансляции появились странности, затем ее прервали, а пуск объявили неудачным. Что же случилось?...




старт в 54:00



...Полезной нагрузкой в этом пуске был геостационарный спутник связи "Шицзянь-18". Он должен был стать первым спутником новой платформы DFH-5, имел рекордную массу более 7 тонн (в некоторых источниках упоминаются аж 7,6 тонн) и должен был обеспечивать связь со скоростью примерно 70 гигабит в секунду."

Разбор полёта :

Аварийный пуск «Великого похода-5» - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии




Корейские северяне снова в космосе))  :


"ТОКИО, ВАШИНГТОН, СЕУЛ, 4 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Борис Макаров/. Запущенная во вторник утром КНДР баллистическая ракета пролетела около 40 минут и упала, вероятно, в исключительной экономической зоне Японии. Об этом заявил на экстренной пресс-конференции генеральный секретарь японского кабинета министров Ёсихидэ Суга.

"Сегодня в 09:39 по местному времени (03:39 мск) с западного побережья КНДР был произведен запуск баллистической ракеты. Она пролетела 40 минут и упала, вероятно, в исключительной экономической зоне нашей страны в Японском море", - сказал он. Суга добавил, что сведений об ущербе в связи с ракетным пуском нет.

Он сказал, что правительство Японии заявило Пхеньяну протест в связи с запуском ракеты. "Очередная провокация Северной Кореи абсолютно неприемлема. Мы выразили протест и осудили это", - сказал он.

Ранее агентство Yonhap сообщило, что запуск был произведен из района провинции Пхенан-Пукто.

При канцелярии премьер-министра Японии Синдзо Абэ создан экстренный штаб, который занимается сбором информации. Береговая охрана предупредила экипажи судов о ракетном пуске и просит их не приближаться к обломкам в случае их обнаружения.

Пролетела 930 километров

Как сообщили в Комитете начальников штабов (КНШ) Республики Корея, ракета пролетела 930 километров. "Северная Корея осуществила пуск неопознанной ракеты из района аэродрома Панхён провинции Пхёнан-Пукто, около 09:40 (03:40 мск), она пролетела более 930 км", - говорится в сообщении.

Исходя из дистанции полета, южнокорейские военные полагают, что это была баллистическая ракета средней дальности. Анализ полетных данных продолжается. КНШ подчеркивает, что вооруженные силы Южной Кореи находятся в полной готовности отразить новые северокорейские провокации.

Запуск мог быть приурочен к G20

Министр обороны Японии Томоми Инада предположила, что запуск ракеты может быть связан с продвижением ракетной программы Пхеньяна, предстоящим саммитом G20 или Днем независимости в США. Такие версии она выдвинула в беседе с журналистами после экстренного заседания Совета национальной безопасности Японии.

"Можно предположить, что это может быть этапом в развитии (ракетных) технологий, кроме того это произошло прямо перед саммитом G20. Кроме того сегодня в США День независимости, и можно предположить разные причины. Однако, что бы ни было причиной, это нельзя оправдать", - привел ее слова телеканал NHK.

В настоящее время, по ее словам, ведомство анализирует данные о высоте полета ракеты и ее траектории. 

Подтверждение Пентагона

Как сообщил корреспонденту ТАСС представитель Тихоокеанского командования ВС США (ПАКОМ), американские военные зафиксировали в КНДР запуск баллистической ракеты средней дальности в направлении Японского моря.

"Тихоокеанское командование зафиксировало то, что, как мы полагаем, было ракетным пуском Северной Кореи", - сказал он. "Был произведен наземный пуск баллистической ракеты в 14:40 по времени Гавайев [03:40 мск] из района аэропорта Панхён [город Кусон северо-западной провинции Пхёнан-Пукто, граничащей с Китаем. - прим. ТАСС]", - отметил он. Ракета находилась на экранах радаров в течение 37 минут, после чего она упала в Японском море.

В ПАКОМ также сообщили, что в соответствии с данными Объединенного командования аэрокосмической обороны Северной Америки (НОРАД), означенный "ракетный запуск в КНДР не представлял угрозы для Северной Америки"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

КНДР произвела очередной запуск баллистической ракеты - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"В июле 2017 года на орбиту Земли российским носителем «Союз-2-1А» запланирован вывод спутника «Канопус-В-ИК» и 72 малых отечественных и зарубежных космических аппаратов различных типов. Это будет своеобразным рекордом для российской космической программы.

Представители Роскосмоса раскрывают подробности списка запускаемых аппаратов: TechnoSat, Corvus-BC 1, Corvus-BC 2, МКА Маяк, два МКА-Н, Ecuador-UTE-ЮЗГУ, Flying Laptop, Искра-МАИ-85, NORSAT-1, NORSAT-2, WNISAT-1R, CICERO-1, CICERO-2, CICERO-3, NanoACE, Flock 2k (48 штук), Lemur-2 (8 штук). Некоторые из них относятся к классу так называемых наноспутников (размеры 10х10-х10 см).
Самый большой космический аппарат — Канопус-В-ИК — предназначен для мониторинга техногенных и природных чрезвычайных ситуаций, выявления очагов лесных пожаров, обнаружения очагов крупных выбросов загрязняющих веществ в природную среду, для анализа сельскохозяйственной деятельности и наблюдения за состоянием природных ресурсов и картографирования. Спутник оборудован камерой, которая имеет разрешение два метра в видимом диапазоне, а также оснащён широкозахватной инфракрасной аппаратурой с полосой захвата свыше 100 км, способной обнаружить очаги пожара размером 5х5 метров.

Старт ракеты с 73 спутниками состоится с космодрома Байконур ориентировочно 14 июля. "

Российская ракета выведет на орбиту сразу 73 спутника | Техносфера Россия


Познавательно :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23727/

https://ria.ru/interview/20170703/1497721839.html

----------


## OKA

"Глава госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Игорь Комаров в интервью Business FM рассказал, что помимо вывода на орбиту спутников британской телекоммуникационной компании OneWeb, «Роскосмос» будет выступать и их оператором.

«Недавно мы встречались, более того, подписали новое соглашение с OneWeb по сотрудничеству не только по средствам выведения, но в операторских услугах мы будем партнерами, в использовании и будем совместными операторами по их группировке. Этот создаваемый космический аппарат, крупнейший в мире, показывает, что конкурентоспособность у нас есть»,— заявил господин Комаров.

В начале месяца британская OneWeb и российское АО «Спутниковая система “Гонец”» подписали соглашение о создании совместного предприятия (СП). «Гонец» займется продажей ресурсов компании на территории России."

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3342770

WTF? ))

----------


## OKA

" 5 июля 2017 года в монтажно-испытательном корпусе площадки 31 космодрома БАЙКОНУР завершены работы по установке на переходную ферму разгонного блока «Фрегат» космического аппарата (КА) «Канопус-В-ИК». Накануне на переходной ферме были смонтированы и 72 попутных малых космических аппарата. Окончательную сборку космической головной части завершат операции проверки электрических соединений и накатки головного обтекателя.



Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с КА «Канопус-В-ИК» и кластером из 72 малых спутников запланирован на 14 июля 2017 года в 09:36 мск с площадки №31 космодрома БАЙКОНУР. Разгонный блок «Фрегат» обеспечит выведение КА «Канопус-В-ИК» и попутных малых спутников на три различные орбиты."

С фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23733/


"На космодроме Байконур продолжается подготовка к запуску ракеты "Союз-ФГ" с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем "Союз МС-05", сообщили на космодроме.
       "Корабль успешно прошел автономные и комплексные проверки и в начале недели начался очередной цикл проверок - корабль поступил в вакуум-камеру, где прошли его проверки на герметичность. Основной и дублирующий экипажи корабля "Союз МС-05" сдают заключительные экзамены в Центре подготовки космонавтов в Звездном городке, а 16 июля они должны прилететь на Байконур, где у них пройдет заключительный этап подготовки к пуску", - сказали в пятницу агентству "Интерфакс-Казахстан" на космодроме.
       Пуск ракеты "Союз-ФГ" с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем "Союз МС-05" планируется выполнить в 18:40 (мск) 28 июля.
       В составе основного экипажа МКС-52/53 - космонавт Роскосмоса Сергей Рязанский, астронавт НАСА Рэндолф Брезник и астронавт ЕКА Паоло Несполи, в составе дублирующего экипажа - космонавт Роскосмоса Александр Мисуркин, астронавт НАСА Марк Ванде Хай и астронавт ДжАКСА Норишиге Канаи."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=456034

----------


## OKA

"Холдинг «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») разработал универсальную бортовую телеметрическую систему нового поколения, которая будет обеспечивать мониторинг параметров пусков новой ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-5», перспективной сверхтяжелой ракеты, а также уже существующих РН семейства «Союз» и «Ангара» и полетов космических кораблей «Союз» и «Прогресс». Новая система дешевле и эффективнее аналогов предыдущего поколения и максимально унифицирована. Впервые разработка будет представлена на международном авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС-2017, который пройдет в подмосковном Жуковском с 18 по 23 июля.

В отличие от российских и зарубежных аналогов, новая телеметрическая аппаратура максимально адаптивна к современным требованиям по формированию телеметрического кадра (пакета телеметрической информации), а модульная конфигурация придает ей дополнительную гибкость для установки на существующие и перспективные средства выведения. Это означает, что система может работать с любыми наземными пунктами приема и обработки информации и устанавливаться на любую ракету-носитель или космический корабль.

Такая универсальность стала возможной благодаря модульной конструкции изделия, которое собирается из модулей/ячеек в зависимости от технического задания. Это позволяет существенно улучшить качество и делает возможным ремонт или изменение конфигурации системы даже в монтажно-испытательных комплексах космодромов.

Разработчик модуля телеметрической аппаратуры, начальник научно-технического центра перспективных разработок радиоэлектронных и инерциальных систем – заместитель главного конструктора АО «Научно-производственное объединение измерительной техники» (входит в холдинг РКС) Евгений БРОДИН: «Унификация и переход на отечественную элементную базу – две самых актуальных задачи отечественного космического приборостроения. Именно эта идеология легла в основу новой разработки. Мы еще на этапе проектирования предусмотрели использование в ней только отечественных компонентов. Кроме того, она обладает самыми актуальными возможностями, которые могут потребоваться любому потенциальному заказчику в России и на мировом рынке сегодня и в перспективе ближайшего десятилетия».

Новая разработка учитывает вектор технологического прогресса в создании ракет-носителей и готова к увеличению объемов телеметрической информации. Специально созданная математическая часть и вычислительный комплекс позволяют обрабатывать часть информации прямо на борту изделия. Такие операции, как сжатие, спектральный анализ и ряд других работ может проводиться прямо на борту ракеты-носителя. Это существенно снизит нагрузку на линии связи. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23739/

----------


## OKA

"Выход российских космонавтов в открытый космос с борта Международной космической станции (МКС), планировавшийся на ноябрь-декабрь, перенесен на начало 2018 года. Об этом сообщил в понедельник ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Теперь этот выход планируется на январь 2018 года", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Ранее в РКК "Энергия" заявляли, что второй в этом году выход в открытый космос по российской программе планируется на ноябрь-декабрь. Первый - на август. Но на прошлой неделе космонавт Сергей Рязанский, который отправится на МКС 28 июля, сообщил, что второй выход отменен. Россиянин должен был участвовать в обоих выходах."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Источник: второй выход российских космонавтов в открытый космос перенесен на 2018 год - Космос - ТАСС



"Межведомственная комиссия на заседании в Центре подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК) в понедельник рекомендовала утвердить основной и дублирующий экипажи для полета на Международную космическую станцию (МКС), сообщили ТАСС в ЦПК.

"Принято решение о рекомендации экипажей к продолжению предполетной подготовки на космодроме Байконур", - заявили в ЦПК.

В основной экипаж корабля "Союз МС-05" включены космонавт Роскосмоса Сергей Рязанский, астронавт NASA Рэндольф Брезник и астронавт Европейского космического агентства Паоло Несполи. 
Их дублеры - россиянин Александр Мисуркин, американец Марк Ванде Хай и японец Норисигэ Канаи. Окончательные составы будут утверждены госкомиссией на Байконуре за сутки до старта, который запланирован на 28 июля.

Заседание комиссии прошло по итогам двухдневной экзаменационной сессии. Космонавты справились со всеми учебными нештатными ситуациями, работая на точных копиях российского сегмента МКС и корабля "Союз МС". Также их признала годными к полету медицинская комиссия.

Рязанский и Брезник полетят на МКС во второй раз, Несполи отправится на орбиту в третий раз. Планируемая продолжительность полета - 139 суток."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Звездном городке утвердили экипаж очередной экспедиции на МКС - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"SpaceX сдает экзамен на индустриальную зрелость

    В ночь на прошлый понедельник SpaceX собиралась запустить телекоммуникационный спутник Intelsat 35e. Из-за того, что старт два раза отменяли, спутник улетел только 5 июля. Но если бы все прошло по плану, то за один месяц SpaceX провела бы целых четыре пуска. 3 июня к МКС стартовал грузовой корабль Dragon, 23 июня на геостационарную орбиту отправился телекоммуникационный спутник BulgariaSat-1, а спустя всего двое суток на полярную орбиту были выведены десять "Иридиумов" нового поколения. SpaceX сейчас сдает экзамен на индустриальную зрелость - для того, чтобы стать значимым игроком на рынке пусковых услуг нужно не только предлагать выгодную цену, но и запускать ракеты часто..."


Познавательно : 

SpaceX сдает экзамен на индустриальную зрелость - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

----------


## OKA

"Правительство РФ внесло аппаратуру для системы ГЛОНАСС в перечень продукции, происходящей из иностранных государств, в отношении которой устанавливаются ограничения допуска при закупках для государственных и муниципальных нужд. Соответствующее постановление за подписью премьер-министра РФ Дмитрия Медведева опубликовано во вторник на сайте кабмина.

"Подписанным постановлением этот перечень дополнен аппаратурой ГЛОНАСС и устройствами электрической сигнализации, электрооборудованием для обеспечения безопасности или управления движением. Это обусловлено тем, что в России разработаны и освоены в серийном производстве микросхемы и модули для навигационной аппаратуры ГЛОНАСС, налажен выпуск светосигнального оборудования и его частей с характеристиками, не уступающими зарубежным аналогам", - говорится в пояснительной записке к документу.

Отмечается, что принятое решение направлено на повышение конкурентоспособности российской продукции, снижение зависимости отечественного рынка от импортных товаров в сфере обеспечения безопасности и управления движением, развитие рынка микроэлектронной продукции.

Вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин отметил на своей странице в Facebook, что иностранцы не должны заниматься коммерциализацией навигационных услуг в России."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Кабмин ввел ограничения на закупки аппаратуры для системы ГЛОНАСС за рубежом - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> "Правительство РФ внесло аппаратуру для системы ГЛОНАСС в перечень продукции, происходящей из иностранных государств, в отношении которой устанавливаются ограничения допуска при закупках для государственных и муниципальных нужд.


Шикарно! Возможно теперь вновь в продаже появятся иглы для шитья, отечественного производства. Коли так - даёшь больше полезных ограничений! :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Шикарно! Возможно теперь вновь в продаже появятся иглы для шитья, отечественного производства. Коли так - даёшь больше полезных ограничений!


Ну иголки вряд ли, проще халтурную дешёвку от восточных соседей тоннами завозить))

Но что-то пытаются клепать с местной локализацией :

"Холдинг "Швабе" демонстрирует на международной промышленной выставке ИННОПРОМ-2017 в Екатеринбурге новые геодезические устройства, которые до конца текущего года будут запущены в серийное производство,
       "Контракт о локализации производства данных изделий на площадке Уральского оптико-механического завода (УОМЗ) был подписан в ноябре 2016 года. Запуск новой линейки приборов в серийное производство запланирован на предприятии "Швабе" в третьем квартале 2017 года", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы "Швабе", поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.
       В линейку высокоточной спутниковой аппаратуры УОМЗ (входит в "Швабе") входят, в частности, мультисистемные многочастотные спутниковые приемники МР-8 и МР-10. Они позволяют получать плановые координаты и высоты местности c высокой степенью точности. Базовая станция РС-2 предназначена для проведения геодезической съемки в режиме реального времени c высокой степенью точности. Портативный контролер СМР-9 объединяет в себе удобство и простоту смартфона с надежностью геодезических инструментов. Широкую область применения имеет смарт-терминал ГСА M5 - это жилищное и индустриальное строительство, нефтегазовый сектор, маркетинг, археология, геодезия, сельское хозяйство, безопасность, транспортная и телекоммуникационные сферы.
       "Данные приборы имеют адаптированное для России программное обеспечение, поддерживают основные глобальные навигационные спутниковые системы", - отметил заместитель генерального директора холдинга "Швабе" Иван Ожгихин, которого цитирует пресс-служба.
       Приборы обладают защитой от воды и пыли по стандарту IP67 и способны работать в температурном диапазоне от минус 40 до плюс 75 градусов Цельсия, сообщил И.Ожгихин."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=456504

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня самый северный космодром в мире представляет собой сложный научно-технический комплекс, выполняющий задачи в интересах видов и родов Вооруженных Сил России.

Космодром Плесецк, который сегодня отмечает свой 60-летний юбилей, расположен на территории Архангельской области и является самым северным космодромом в мире. Он простирается с севера на юг на 46 км и с востока на запад на 82 км.

Его история начинается 11 января 1957 года, когда было принято постановление Правительства СССР о создании военного объекта с условным наименованием «Ангара». Он создавался как войсковое соединение ракетных полков, вооруженных межконтинентальными баллистическими ракетами Р-7, разработка которых велась в ОКБ-1 под руководством С.П. Королёва.

Когда в начале 60-х годов прошлого века возникла необходимость расширения масштабов космической деятельности, руководством государства принимается решение об использовании стартовых комплексов в Плесецке для запусков космических аппаратов.

17 марта 1966 года в 13 часов 28 минут на космодроме Плесецк состоялся запуск первого космического аппарата.

Космический аппарат «Космос-112» (КА обзорного наблюдения «Зенит-2») был выведен ракетой-носителем «Восток-2» на низкую околоземную орбиту. В последующие годы здесь было испытано свыше 60 типов космических аппаратов.

За заслуги в создании, испытании и производстве специальной техники 22 февраля 1968 года космодром награжден орденом Красного Знамени, а 18 января 1977 года космодрому вручен орден Трудового Красного Знамени за успехи в создании новых образцов оружия и боевой техники.

Официальный статус космодром приобрел в соответствии с Указом Президента РФ от 11 ноября 1994 года.

К 2017 году с его стартовых площадок выведены на околоземные орбиты свыше 2000 космических аппаратов различного назначения, проведено около 1600 пусков ракет-носителей, испытано 11 космических ракетных комплексов, 60 типов космических аппаратов. С территории космодрома произведено около 500 пусков межконтинентальных баллистических ракет. Испытано 13 ракетных комплексов, 3 из которых несут боевое дежурство в настоящее время.

Сегодня космодром Плесецк представляет собой сложный научно-технический комплекс, выполняющий задачи в интересах видов и родов Вооруженных Сил России.

В его составе – стартовые комплексы с пусковыми установками ракет-носителей, технические комплексы подготовки ракет космического назначения и космических аппаратов, многофункциональная заправочно-нейтрализационная станция (ЗНС) для заправки ракет-носителей, разгонных блоков и космических аппаратов компонентами ракетных топлив, 1473 здания и сооружения, 237 объектов энергоснабжения.

Космодром располагает разветвленной сетью автомобильных дорог (300 км) и железнодорожных путей (326 км), авиационной техникой и аэродромом первого класса, позволяющим эксплуатировать воздушные суда с максимальной посадочной массой до 220 тонн, такие как ИЛ-76, ТУ-154, средствами связи, включая космическую.

В настоящее время на космодроме эксплуатируются ракеты-носители легкого класса «Ангара-1.2», «Союз-2.1в», «Рокот», среднего класса «Союз-2.1а», «Союз-2.1б», тяжелого класса «Ангара-А5».

Средства измерений космодрома выполняют сбор и математическую обработку траекторной и телеметрической информации при пусках ракет космического назначения и МБР. В состав средств измерений входят измерительные пункты, расположенные в городах Мирный, Северодвинск, Нарьян-Мар, Норильск.

Баллистическое и аналитическое обеспечение пусков ракет-носителей, осуществляемых с космодрома, позволяет проводить полный анализ лётно-технических характеристик пусков всех типов ракет космического назначения, обеспечивать баллистическое и навигационное сопровождение  запусков космических аппаратов.

Являясь крупнейшим космодромом, расположенным на территории России, Плесецк в перспективе должен стать главным местом старта большинства космических аппаратов, в первую очередь в интересах обороны и безопасности страны. Именно здесь ведется создание и отработка перспективных ракетно-космических комплексов «Союз-2» и «Ангара», построенных на современной отечественной элементной базе и призванных обеспечить поддержание орбитальной группировки в ближайшие десятилетия.

Ввод в штатную эксплуатацию этих комплексов позволит обеспечить возможность запуска всех космических аппаратов оборонного назначения с российской территории, то есть действительно гарантированную независимость отечественного военного космоса."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...a93fef3fb5baa9

----------


## OKA

" 16 июля 2017 года основной и дублирующий экипажи транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-05» прибыли на космодром БАЙКОНУР для завершающего этапа подготовки к космическому полету.



В составе основного экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-05» и длительных экспедиций МКС-52/53 – командир ТПК, космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей РЯЗАНСКИЙ, астронавт NASA, командир экспедиции МКС-53 Рэндолф БРЕЗНИК и астронавт ESA Паоло НЕСПОЛИ.

В составе дублирующего экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-05 и МКС-52/53 – командир ТПК, космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Александр МИСУРКИН, астронавт NASA Марк ВАНДЕ ХАЙ и астронавт JAXA Норишиге КАНАИ.

После встречи и доклада руководству, экипажи отправились в Испытательный учебно-тренировочный комплекс. Программой заключительного этапа подготовки предусмотрены тренировки в космическом корабле, проверка скафандров, примерка ложементов, занятия по баллистике ТПК и бортовой документации, занятия по ручному управлению ТПК новой модификации МС, теоретическая подготовка по работе на российском сегменте МКС, изучение особенностей проведения научных экспериментов и практические занятия, медицинские обследования, подготовка к факторам космического полета, физическая подготовка и т.д.

Первая тренировка в ТПК пройдет 17 июля 2017 года. На следующий день запланирована традиционная церемония подъёма флагов стран-участниц пусковой кампании. 22 июля в Испытательном учебно-тренировочном комплексе БАЙКОНУРА пройдут открытые тренировки, на которые будут допущены представители прессы. Контрольный осмотр космического корабля члены экипажей проведут 24 июля, а 27 июля, за день до старта государственная комиссия рассмотрит итоги подготовки и утвердит состав основного экипажа. После заседания государственной комиссии космонавты и астронавты примут участие в предстартовой пресс-конференции.

Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-05» запланирован на 28 июля 2017 года в 18:41 мск с площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт»)."

С фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23771/

----------


## OKA

"Японцы испытали дрона-фотографа на МКС


JAXA/NASA

Японское агентство аэрокосмических исследований (JAXA) показало испытания нового робота-помощника для космонавтов на МКС под названием Int-Ball. Он представляет собой сферу с камерой, которая может самостоятельно ориентироваться и перемещаться по станции с помощью маховиков и пропеллеров. Предполагается, что такой робот сможет значительно сэкономить время космонавтов, потому что около десятой части рабочего времени они тратят на съемку экспериментов и оборудования. Об этом сообщает издание Engadget.

На международной космической станции постоянно находятся пять или шесть членов экипажа. Причем, помимо научных экспериментов, они также занимаются и технической работой. Для того, чтобы облегчить эту задачу и освободить часть времени экипажа, космические агентства придумывают различные решения. Один из подходов заключается в создании роботизированных помощников. Именно такого робота создали инженеры из JAXA. Он был запущен на МКС 4 июня компанией SpaceX. Интересно, что это был первый повторный запуск уже летавшего в космос грузового корабля Dragon.

Дрон представляет собой сферу диаметром около 15 сантиметров. Для того, чтобы космонавты понимали, куда направлен взгляд робота, на роботе нарисованы «глаза», между которыми располагается камера. Для ориентации в пространстве робот оборудован тремя маховиками, расположенными на разных осях, а для перемещения по станции в него встроили 12 пропеллеров. Чтобы дрон мог ориентироваться в японском модуле Кибо, космонавты наклеили на его стенки специальные розовые метки.




Аппарат может передвигаться по модулю самостоятельно, а процесс съемки управляется с Земли из японского центра управления полетами. Таким образом специалисты и исследователи могут помогать космонавтам в проведении экспериментов, а также устранении технических неполадок. Специалисты агентства утверждают, что около десяти процентов рабочего времени космонавты на МКС проводят с камерой в руках, снимая оборудование и эксперименты. Теперь же, если дрон докажет свою эффективность, они смогут экономить это время, и использовать его для работы или отдыха

В 2016 году на МКС испытали систему ориентации для похожих дронов Европейского космического агентства. Они имеют немного больший размер, также оборудованы камерой и умеют ориентироваться в пространстве с помощью 12 двигателей, работающих на углекислом газе. Такие дроны используются на МКС с 2006 года для разработки алгоритмов ориентации и стыковки в невесомости, а также для экспериментов и образовательных целей.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/07/17/kolobok

----------


## OKA

" Холдинг «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») представил в рамках международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС-2017 датчиковую аппаратуру, позволяющую существенно продлить срок службы и повысить надежность систем космических аппаратов, средств выведения и реактивных двигателей. Разработка позволяет контролировать параметры электризации для защиты космической электроники от помех и повреждений. Аппаратура полностью герметична и отличается от аналогов миниатюрными массогабаритными характеристиками, высокой надежностью и механической прочностью.

Космический аппарат во время полета подвергается воздействию потоков высокоэнергетической плазмы, а также оптических, радиационных излучений. Это приводит к электризации его поверхности, причем разные участки в зависимости от свойств материалов и их ориентации по отношению к Солнцу могут заряжаться по-разному, а значения электрических потенциалов могут достигать десятков киловольт.

Электрические напряжения между отдельными участками поверхности космического аппарата создают риск разряда, который может привести к сбою в передаче полезной информации и выходу из строя отдельных электронных компонентов. Для контроля работы бортовых систем и включения систем защиты используется мониторинг электростатических полей. Для этого на космические аппараты и ракеты-носители устанавливаются специальные датчики, обеспечивающие контроль электростатических полей и разрядов.

Главный конструктор по направлению электрофизических измерений АО «Научно-производственное объединение измерительной техники» (НПО ИТ, входит в РКС) Николай ПУШКИН: «Нам впервые в России удалось сделать по-настоящему миниатюрную систему электризации, которая может устанавливаться в том числе на малые космические аппараты. Датчики электризации – трехканальные, состоят из чувствительного элемента для измерения постоянного электрического поля и плоской антенны для измерения переменного электрического поля и токов облучения. Последним этапом стала доработка преобразователя, который также приобрел малые габариты».

Для эффективного контроля электризации требуется установить на космический аппарат несколько датчиков, что ранее не всегда было возможно из-за их размера и веса. Миниатюрность датчиков электрического поля и преобразователя, также имеющего малые размеры, позволяет решить эту задачу.

Миниатюризация датчиковой аппаратуры является частью работ по созданию бортовой аппаратуры для нового поколения малых космических аппаратов – микроспутников и наноспутников. Вес нового датчика параметров электризации составляет около 40 грамм против 300 грамм для аналогичного устройства предыдущего поколения. В ходе испытаний системы на специальном стенде была подтверждена способность изделия измерять напряженность электрического поля в диапазоне от 0 до 100 кВ/м.

Новые датчики также будут применяться и для контроля внутриприборной электризации на перспективных полноразмерных российских космических аппаратах, работающих на геостационарных, высокоэллиптических и полярных орбитах.

Аппаратуру планируется применять в научных исследованиях электрического поля Земли и облаков при контроле молниеопасности."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23813/

----------


## OKA

" 25 июля 1984 года Светлана САВИЦКАЯ стала первой женщиной Земли, совершившей выход в открытое космическое пространство. За пределами станции Светлана САВИЦКАЯ провела 3 часа 35 минут. Вместе с космонавтом Владимиром ДЖАНИБЕКОВЫМ они провели испытания уникального универсального ручного инструмента, с помощью которого можно было сваривать, резать и паять металл.

Светлана САВИЦКАЯ также стала первой женщиной, совершившей два космических полета. Первый полет Светлана осуществила в августе 1982 года в составе экипажа космического корабля «Союз-Т7» и орбитальной станции «Салют 7»..."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23815/

----------


## OKA

"Светлана Савицкая   

Дважды Герой Советского Союза, награждена двумя орденами Ленина и орденом «Знак Почета». Золотая медаль и 18 дипломов FAI, 16 золотых спортивных медалей СССР, удостоена специальной медали за установление женского мирового рекорда пребывания в открытом космосе.

Космонавт России. Родилась 8 августа 1948 года в Москве. 

Дочь дважды Героя Советского Союза маршала авиации Евгения Яковлевича САВИЦКОГО. 

После окончания средней школы поступила в институт и одновременно садится за штурвал самолета. Освоила следующие типы самолетов: МиГ-15, МиГ-17, Е-33, Е-66Б. Занималась парашютной подготовкой. Установила 3 мировых рекорда в групповых прыжках с парашютом из стратосферы и 15 мировых рекордов на реактивных самолетах. 

Абсолютная чемпионка мира по высшему пилотажу на поршневых самолетах (1970 г.). За свои спортивные достижения в 1970 году была удостоена звания заслуженный мастер спорта СССР. 

В 1971 году окончила Центральную летно-техническую школу при ЦК ДОСААФ СССР, а в 1972 году - Московский авиационный институт имени Серго Орджоникидзе. После учебы работала летчиком-инструктором. С 1976 года, пройдя курс обучения в школе летчиков-испытателей, летчик-испытатель Министерства авиационной промышленности СССР. За время работы летчиком-испытателем освоила более 20 типов самолетов, имеет квалификацию «Летчик-испытатель 2-го класса». С 1980 года в отряде космонавтов (1980 Группа женщин-космонавтов № 2). Прошла полный курс подготовки к полетам в космос на кораблях типа Союз Т и орбитальной станции Салют. С 19 по 27 августа 1982 года совершила свой первый полет в космос в качестве космонавта-исследователя корабля Союз Т-7. Работала на борту орбитальной станции Салют-7. 

Продолжительность полета составила 7 суток 21 час 52 минуты 24 секунды. 

С 17 по 25 июля 1984 года совершила свой второй полет в космос в качестве бортинженера корабля Союз Т-12. Во время работы на борту орбитальной станции Салют-7 25 июля 1984 года первой из женщин совершила выход в открытый космос. Время пребывания в открытом космосе составила 3 часа 35 минут. Продолжительность космического полета составила 11 суток 19 часов 14 минут 36 секунд. За 2 рейса в космос налетала 19 суток 17 часов 7 минут. После второго космического полета работала в НПО «Энергия» (заместитель начальника отдела Главного конструктора). Имеет квалификацию инструктор-космонавт-испытатель 2-го класса. 

В конце 80-х годов занималась общественной работой, являлась первым заместителем председателя Советского фонда мира. С 1989 года все активнее начинает заниматься политической деятельностью. В 1989 - 1991 годах являлась народным депутатом СССР. В 1990 - 1993 годах являлась народным депутатом РФ. В 1993 году покинула отряд космонавтов, а в 1994 году ушла из НПО «Энергия» и целиком сосредоточилась на политической деятельности. Депутат Государственной думы РФ первого и второго созывов (с 1993 года; фракция КПРФ). Член Комитета по обороне. С 16 по 31 января 1996 года возглавляла Временную комиссию по контролю за электронной системой голосования. Член Центрального совета Всероссийского общественно-политического движения «Духовное наследие»."

Биография Светлана Савицкая

Савицкая Светлана Евгеньевна - биография. Летчик-Космонавт Дважды Герой Советского Союза

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B2%D0%BD%D0%B0

http://www.gctc.ru/print.php?id=1579

https://www.ufamama.ru/Posts/View/3376

----------


## OKA

" 25 июля  2017 года на БАЙКОНУРЕ состоялось заседание технического руководства и Государственной комиссии, на котором было принято решение о готовности ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-05» к вывозу и установке на стартовом комплексе. 

Также сегодня была завершена общая сборка ракеты космического назначения - головной блок с кораблем «Союз МС-05» пристыковали к третьей ступени ракеты-носителя.

Вывоз ракеты-носителя из монтажно-испытательного корпуса и её установка в вертикальное положение на стартовом комплексе площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт») будут проведены утром 26 июля 2017 года.

Пуск планируется в 18:41 мск 28 июля. В составе основного экипажа корабля – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей РЯЗАНСКИЙ, астронавт NASA Рэндолф БРЕЗНИК и астронавт ЕSА Паоло НЕСПОЛИ. В состав дублирующего экипажа вошли космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Александр МИСУРКИН, астронавт NASA Марк ВАНДЕ ХАЙ и астронавт JAXA Норишиге КАНАИ."

Все фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23837/

----------


## OKA

"Наконец-то первый официально заявленный испытательный запуск ракеты-носителя "Симург" , разработка которой велась все последние годы. И это также первый официальный запуск ракеты с нового космодрома имени Имама Хомейни в провинции Семнан. Неофициально там в прошлом году был уже как минимум один суборбитальный испытательный запуск новой ракеты.
Заявляется, что эта ракета-носитель может запускать спутники весом до 250 кг на орбиту высотой 500 км.

  

Фотографии с сайтов министерства обороны Ирана и новостного агентства IRNA"

Испытательный запуск новой иранской ракеты-носителя "Симург" - Юрий Лямин

Из каментов)) :

"Кое-где напряглись кучерявые парни."

----------


## OKA

" 27 июля 2017 года на БАЙКОНУРЕ состоялась пресс-конференция основного и дублирующего экипажей транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-05». Космонавты и астронавты ответили на вопросы журналистов и рассказали о планах предстоящей экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС).
Ранее Госкомиссия утвердила экипажи корабля. В состав основного экипажа вошли: космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей РЯЗАНСКИЙ, астронавт NASA Рэндолф БРЕЗНИК и астронавт ESA Паоло НЕСПОЛИ. Их дублёры: Александр МИСУРКИН, Марк Ванде ХАЙ и Норишиге КАНАИ. Во время пресс-конференции речь шла об экспериментах, планируемых к проведению на борту МКС, о периоде подготовки к полёту и планах на земной орбите.
Во время пресс-конференции командир ТПК «Союз МС-05» Сергей РЯЗАНСКИЙ рассказал, что российская научная программа предусматривает более 50 экспериментов. Часть из них связана с изучением свойств мышц и сухожилий. Запланирован эксперимент EarthCam, направленный на фотосъемку с борта МКС участков поверхности Земли с высоким разрешением по запросам учащихся образовательных учреждений.
Кроме того, участники экспедиции будут исследовать болевую чувствительность человека, степень влияния условий космического полета на первичный и вторичный иммунный ответ, а также мутационные сдвиги у терапевтических бактериофагов после пребывания в космосе.



17 августа запланирован выход в открытый космос Сергея РЯЗАНСКОГО и Федора ЮРЧИХИНА. «Программа выхода, в основном, научная: мы будем запускать спутники, устанавливать научную аппаратуру, брать тесты на микробные загрязнения снаружи станции. Кроме того, Федор Николаевич будет тестировать новый скафандр «Орлан-МКС», оснащенный автоматизированной системой терморегулирования», – добавил космонавт РОСКОСМОСА.
Астронавт ЕКА Паоло НЕСПОЛИ, отвечая на вопрос о значимости запуска первого искусственного спутника, сказал: «За последние 60 лет произошло очень много важных событий, запуск спутника стал одним из них. С тех пор мы очень плодотворно работали, занимались исследованием робототехники в космосе совместно с другими астронавтами. Все эти задачи проводятся для того, чтобы в будущем отправиться к Луне, Марсу и дальним планетам».

На вопрос о том, чем пахнет космос Сергей РЯЗАНСКИЙ ответил: «В прошлом полете у меня было три выхода в открытый космос. Мне выпал удивительный шанс уловить остаточный его запах. Для меня космос пахнет сваркой». Отвечая на тот же вопрос Рэндолф БРЕЗНИК сравнил запах космоса с запахом грибного крем-супа.
Напоминаем, что запуск корабля «Союз МС-05» с экипажем МКС-52/53 запланирован на 28 июля в 18:41 по московскому времени. Прямая трансляция будет доступна на нашем сайте - 

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23852/

----------


## OKA

"Прямая трансляция запуска РН «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-05»
Начало трансляции:        15:40:00 28 июля 2017 (Московское время)
Время запуска:                 18:41:00 28 июля 2017 (Московское время)
Окончание трансляции:   18:51:00 28 июля 2017 (Московское время) 
Прямая трансляция операции по сближению и стыковке ТПК «Союз МС-05» с МКС
Начало трансляции:       00:40 - 01:00 29 июля 2017 (Московское время)
Прямая трансляция открытие переходных люков, встреча экипажа, первая связь с Землей
Начало трансляции:       02:30 - 03:40 29 июля 2017 (Московское время) "

ЦЭНКИ - Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры

----------


## OKA

"Россия и Китай осенью подпишут программу сотрудничества в области космоса на 2018-2022 годы, предусматривающую взаимодействие по исследованию Луны и в области дистанционного зондирования Земли, сообщили ТАСС в компании "Главкосмос".

"В настоящий момент при непосредственной роли ОАО "Главкосмос" завершается формирование программы российско-китайского сотрудничества в области космоса на 2018-2022 годы, которая должна быть подписана осенью 2017 года ", - сказали в компании, которая является координатором и исполнителем части работ по данной программе.

Ее представители пояснили, что сотрудничество с партнерами из Китая предусматривается по следующим направлением: изучение Луны и дальнего космоса, космические аппараты и наземная инфраструктура, элементная база и материалы, данные дистанционного зондирования Земли. "Главкосмос" с коммерческими партнерами из КНР прорабатывает также вопрос проведения экспериментов на МКС, поставку данных дистанционного зондирования Земли с российских космических аппаратов", - добавили они.

Кроме Китая, компания рассматривает возможности сотрудничества в области космоса, включая их вовлечение в российские проекты, с Индией, Бразилией, ЮАР, Никарагуа, Мьянмой, Чили, Перу, Арменией, говорится, в свою очередь, в годовом отчете компании "Главкосмос". В частности, в Бразилии "Главкосмос" ведет подготовку к тендеру на поставку этой стране космических снимков."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Россия и Китай осенью подпишут соглашение о сотрудничестве в исследовании Луны - Космос - ТАСС

Россия, Китай и Индия= норм.  Другие вместе= космическая мощь))


"Легкой ракетой Vector-R впервые запустили тестовый коммерческий груз


Vector-R
Vector Space Systems

Американский стартап Vector Space Systems успешно провел первый запуск полноразмерного образца перспективной легкой коммерческой ракеты Vector-R, предназначенной для вывода малых частных спутников на низкую околоземную орбиту. Как сообщает TechCrunch, это также был первый запуск ракеты с тестовой коммерческой нагрузкой, предоставленной американской компанией Astro Digital, немецким Центром прикладных космических технологий и микрогравитации и Исследовательским центром Эймса NASA.

Сегодня запуск малых спутников в подавляющем большинстве случаев производится попутным грузом, то есть такие аппараты загружают в транспортную ступень ракеты-носителя в качестве дополнительного груза к основному, более крупному и тяжелому. Из-за этого частные компании, разрабатывающие небольшие спутники, вынуждены ждать очередного запуска более крупных аппаратов и подстраиваться под сроки, которые могут быть не всегда удобны.

Стартап Vector Space Systems намерена занять нишу запуска малых спутников, причем, по расчетам компании, вывод таких аппаратов на орбиту будет обходиться существенно дешевле. Для решения этой задачи Vector Space Systems, основанная бывшими инженерами компаний SpaceX, Virgin и Boeing, разрабатывает легкую ракету-носитель Vector-R массой пять тонн. Это первая и самая легкая из двух коммерческих ракет, создаваемых Vector Space Systems. Vector-R предназначена для вывода груза массой до 60 килограммов на низкую околоземную орбиту. Первый запуск ракеты состоялся в начале мая текущего года.

Первый полет ракеты с тестовым коммерческим грузом был суборбитальным, то есть проходил по баллистической траектории без выхода на орбиту. Запуск Vector-R был произведен с космодрома в Кэмдене в штате Джорджия. Предыдущий раз этот космодром использовался NASA в 1960-х годах для испытания твердотопливных ракет. Согласно заявлению Vector Space Systems, запуск ракеты прошел успешно. Компания планируется провести еще несколько пусков Vector-R, а в 2018 году легкая ракета уже будет использована для вывода нагрузки на орбиту.

Между тем, в 2019 году Vector Space Systems планирует начать испытания более тяжелой коммерческой ракеты Vector-H, которая сможет нести полезную нагрузку массой до 125 килограммов. Кроме того, американский стартап намерен разработать и начать выводить на орбиту так называемые программно определяемые малые спутники. Это будут аппараты со стандартным набором оборудования, программное обеспечение для которых смогут писать другие компании. Благодаря этому Vector Space Systems планирует ускорить и улучшить разработки программного обеспечения для космических аппаратов.

Помимо Vector Space Systems разработкой легкой коммерческой ракеты занимается новозеландская компания Rocket Lab. Первый запуск ее легкой ракеты-носителя Electron состоялся в конце мая текущего года. Ракета стартовала с площадки на новозеландском полуострове Махия; запуск Electron завершился неудачей — головная часть ракеты не смогла выйти на расчетную орбиту. В настоящее время специалисты компании анализируют данные, полученные во время запуска, чтобы выявить возможный сбой и учесть допущенные ошибки при повторных запусках.

Разработка легкой ракеты-носителя Electron ведется новозеландской компанией с 2012 года. Новый носитель сможет выводить на солнечно-синхронную орбиту полезную нагрузку массой 150 килограммов и 225 килограммов — на низкую околоземную орбиту. Согласно действующим планам Rocket Lab, во второй половине 2017 года Electron будет задействована в отправке на Луну аппарата MX-1E. Этот аппарат доставит на спутник Земли научные инструменты и оборудование, разработанные NASA, Международной лунной обсерваторией и Мэрилендским университетом в Колледж-Парке.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/04/first



"Частичное лунное затмение можно будет наблюдать в московском планетарии 7 августа: в этот день цвет Луны изменится на бордово-красный, сообщается в пятницу на портале мэра и правительства Москвы.

"Несмотря на то, что Луна будет располагаться достаточно низко над горизонтом, небесный спектакль можно будет увидеть, и даже заметить изменения цвета части лунного диска на бордово-красный, что обычно происходит при лунных затмениях", - приводится на портале информация пресс-службы планетария.

В планетарии пояснили, что в Москве лунное затмение будет видно с 20:24 до 22:19, максимальная фаза его произойдет в 21:20. Наблюдение в планетарии начнется в 20:00 и продлится до 23:00, у каждого телескопа будет стоять астроном, который поможет увидеть затмение и расскажет о его фазах.

Продажа билетов на просмотр лунного затмения в московском планетарии откроется 7 августа в 19:00, мероприятие состоится только в условиях ясной погоды. Полное лунное затмение пройдет 31 января 2018 года. Его будет видно во всех регионах России, кроме западных и юго- западных районов.

Затмения возможны только в моменты полнолуния, когда Солнце, Земля и Луна выстраиваются в одну прямую. Эти небесные явления бывают полные и частные (частичные). В момент, когда Земля отбрасывает тень на свой спутник, он приобретает красноватый оттенок. Из-за этого такие события еще называют кровавой луной."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Москвичи смогут увидеть 7 августа лунное затмение через телескопы планетария - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Скучаем... :Smile: 

Ле Бурже 2017.

----------


## OKA

> Скучаем...
> 
> Ле Бурже 2017.


В Париже не заскучаешь  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> В Париже не заскучаешь


Согласен. Бейджики прочь и ... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"SpaceX доставит на МКС суперкомпьютер HP Enterprise


3D-модель космического компьютера
Hewlett Packard Enterprise

Аэрокосмическая компания SpaceX во время очередного полета грузового корабля Dragon к МКС (миссия CRS-12) доставит на станцию суперкомпьютер, разработанный HP Enterprise. Об этом сообщает ArsTechnica.

В настоящий момент в космических кораблях используются достаточно простые компьютеры, не отличающиеся высокой производительностью. Тем не менее, порой в космосе необходимо произвести ресурсоемкие вычисления — например, мощные компьютеры могут понадобиться в будущем при колонизация Луны или Марса. В наши дни ресурсоемкие вычисления порой требуются для экспериментов, которые проводятся на борту Международной космической станции, и если для этих целей не хватает ноутбуков экипажей, то вычисления обычно производятся с помощью суперкомпьютеров на Земле. При этом компьютеры, используемые на МКС, необходимо защищать с помощью экранов от космических лучей, из-за чего на борту станции, как правило, используются не самые последние модели ноутбуков — на их модификацию и последующую проверку конструкции требуется время. 

Теперь на борту МКС решили испытать компьютер, где вместо аппаратной защиты будет использоваться программная — предполагается, что суперкомпьютер, который получил официальное название «Космический компьютер», сможет самостоятельно определять неблагоприятные условия для работы и реагировать на них снижением энергопотребления или временным отключением.

Для этих целей HP Enterprise спроектировала суперкомпьютер мощностью около одного терафлопса, изготовленный из готовых комплектующих и управляемый операционной системой на основе Linux. Вычислительная платформа станет самым мощным компьютером в космосе и проведет на МКС год, причем в это время Космический компьютер будет использоваться по прямому назначению. Эксперимент поможет оценить эффективность программной защиты от излучения, и если подобный подход даст хорошие результаты, то в будущем в космосе, вероятно, будут использоваться более современные компьютеры.

Из-за специфики космических полетов не все земные технологии готовы к использованию на орбите и многие из них требуют адаптации к условиям низкой гравитации и повышенного радиационного фона. В качестве примера можно привести компанию Made In Space, которая совместно с NASA разработала 3D-принтер, способный печатать в открытом космосе.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/12/space-computer

"РКК «Энергия» разрабатывает эскизный проект на комплекс ракеты-носителя среднего класса «Союз-5». Работы ведутся в соответствии с Распоряжением Правительства РФ, где РКК «Энергия» определена головным разработчиком космического ракетного комплекса. В составе соисполнителей работ - предприятия Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС»: РКЦ «Прогресс», ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» и др.

Проведение лётных испытаний новой российской ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-5» запланировано на 2022 год с космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

Предполагается, что проектируемая российская ракета-носитель «Союз-5» грузоподъемностью около 17 тонн будет максимально адаптирована также под пуски с плавучего космодрома «Морской старт», а впоследствии - и с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.

Новая ракета-носитель может использоваться для выведения пилотируемого транспортного корабля «Федерация» на низкую околоземную орбиту, в 2022 году его планируется запустить в беспилотном варианте, а в 2024 году – уже с экипажем.
В перспективе основные элементы и технологии РН «Союз-5» могут быть использованы для создания РН сверхтяжелого класса."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23906/





> Согласен. Бейджики прочь и ...


  ))

Недавно в жыжы М.Лысцевой фотки были из Парижу))

----------


## OKA

"Космический корабль Dragon компании SpaceX с грузом стартовал в понедельник к Международной космической станции (МКС). Запуск ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 состоялся с космодрома на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида) в 12:31 по времени Восточного побережья США (19:31 мск). Трансляцию пуска вела SpaceX.

Компания подтвердила успешное отделение нижней, первой ступени носителя. В штатном режиме, по плану прошли отделение второй ступени от космического корабля и его вывод на расчетную орбиту. "Dragon находится в пути к Международной космической станции. Захват аппарата [рукой-манипулятором Canadarm2] намечен на среду", - уточнила SpaceX.

Компании во главе с Илоном Маском также удалось в очередной раз вернуть на Землю в целости отработанную нижнюю ступень носителя Falcon 9. Она на девятой минуте совершила управляемый спуск на платформу на мысе Канаверал в нескольких милях от места старта. Этот маневр отрабатывается для повторного применения ступени при новых стартах и призван существенно снизить стоимость запуска ракет.

Микроспутник и воспроизведение клеток легкого

Космический корабль доставит на орбитальный комплекс питьевую воду, продовольствие, научные приборы и оборудование общим весом 2,9 тонны. Это микроспутник The Kestrel Eye ("Глаз пустельги"), оборудованный оптической системой формирования изображения. Аппарат предназначен для работы на низкой орбите и предоставления визуальной информации из космоса о стихийных бедствиях и формировании фронта неблагоприятной погоды. Как пояснило NASA, испытания микроспутника должны продемонстрировать его надежность в качестве платформы для сложных грузов и поддержки малых миссий за бортом МКС."

Dragon также везет прибор CREAM, разработанный японскими учеными для измерения интенсивности космических лучей, представляющих собой потоки заряженных элементарных частиц. В частности, исследователи хотят с помощью этого инструмента получить более конкретное представление об истории и источниках зарождения космических лучей, а также об их взаимосвязи со сверхновыми звездами. CREAM рассчитан на три года эксплуатации и "на самый длительный в науке", по словам NASA, период непрерывного нахождения под воздействием излучения - 160 дней.

Грузовик доставит на МКС специальный прибор для выращивания и воспроизведения клеток ткани человеческого легкого. Прибор обеспечивает заданные условия для роста клеток определенного вида в условиях невесомости и позволяет программировать их спецификацию до этапа формирования ткани, пояснило NASA. По оценке космического ведомства США, такие опыты в случае успеха дадут биотехнологическим и фармацевтическим организациям возможность быстро и с меньшим затратами апробировать новые лекарства. В идеале ставится цель разработать ткань, которая будет служить подопытным материалом для физиологов и исследователей различных патологий у человека.

Стыковка с МКС намечена на 16 августа. Космический грузовик будет пристыкован к станции примерно один месяц.

Одна осечка из 12 пусков

Запуск стал 12-м по счету полетом на МКС грузовых кораблей первого поколения Dragon. Как информировал новостной интернет-ресурс SpaceFlight, компания SpaceX больше не планирует отправлять на орбиту новые корабли Dragon первого поколения, так как собирается повторно применять уже побывавшие в космосе аппараты.

Так, 4 июня компания Маска отправила к МКС капсулу Dragon, которая уже использовалась в 2014 году для доставки груза на орбитальный комплекс. Компания Hawthorne заменила термозащитную оболочку корабля и ряд других компонентов. При этом шлюз и двигатели малой тяги удалось сохранить, очистить и подготовить для повторного пуска.

Из 11-ти предыдущих пусков успешными были десять. SpaceX совокупно доставила на станцию более 18 тонн грузов. Единственная осечка произошла 28 июня 2015 года, когда стартовавший с мыса Канаверал носитель Falcon 9 взорвался на 139-й секунде полета, еще до отделения первой ступени. В результате были потеряны корабль Dragon и 8 спутников Flock 1f.

SpaceX подтвердила, что в настоящий момент разрабатывает корабль второго поколения Dragon 2. Он в отличие от первого предназначается для доставки не только грузов, но и людей на орбиту. Компания пока не уточняет, когда планируется первый полет Dragon 2. Илон Маск заключил в NASA контракт на суммарно 20 миссий по обеспечению и обслуживанию МКС."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

SpaceX в 12-й раз запустила корабль с грузом для МКС и вернула ступень ракеты на Землю - Космос - ТАСС


"Дата запуска ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" с испанским космическим аппаратом спутника Amazonas 5 с космодрома Байконур не переносилась, сообщили ТАСС в дирекции по коммуникациям Космического центра им. Хруничева.

"Информация не соответствует действительности. Подготовка к пуску идет по плану", - сказали в центре.

Ранее некоторые СМИ сообщили, что запуск ракеты-носителя может быть перенесен на полторы недели из-за поздней отправки ракеты с завода.

Предстоящий запуск должен стать 95-м пуском "Протона" в рамках контрактов, заключенных International Launch Services Inc.

Телекоммуникационный спутник Amazonas 5 изготовлен фирмой Space Systems Loral (США) по заказу Hispasat (Испания). Космический аппарат предназначен для предоставления услуг в области телевидения, корпоративных сетей и телефонной связи на территории Южной и Центральной Америки.

Как сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли, запуск запланирован на 9 сентября. Ранее также сообщалось, что 28 сентября в 21:50 мск с Байконура с помощью "Протона-М" запустят китайский спутник связи AsiaSat 9. Помимо этого, 17 августа должен состояться запуск "Протона" с российским телекоммуникационным спутником "Благовест".

International Launch Services осуществляет на международном рынке маркетинговые услуги по продвижению пусковых услуг с помощью ракет "Протон" и "Ангара"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4481062

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты ФГУП ЦНИИмаш и Китайской канцелярии по спутниковой навигации провели совместный эксперимент «Шёлковый путь», направленный на оценку условий навигации и стратегическое сотрудничество в области применения глобальных навигационных спутниковых систем ГЛОНАСС и БЕЙДОУ.



С 31 июля по 14 августа специалисты ЦНИИмаш провели эксперимент на участках перспективного международного транспортного направления «Европа – Западный Китай» по маршруту Москва – Уфа – Новосибирск и обратно общей протяжённостью около 7000 км. В те же сроки китайские специалисты провели аналогичный эксперимент на территории КНР по маршруту Сиань – Ланчьжоу – Урумчи – Хоргос общей протяжённостью более 3200 км.

Вдоль трассы перехода российские специалисты с использованием мобильной измерительно-диагностической лаборатории (МИДЛ) проводили сбор и предварительную обработку навигационных данных для последующего анализа условий навигации по ГЛОНАСС и БЕЙДОУ, оценки использования широкозонной системы дифференциальной коррекции СДКМ вдоль трассы перехода, а также оценки доступности и качества различных каналов связи. В процессе эксперимента проводились испытания в реальных условиях эксплуатации образцов навигационной аппаратуры отечественных и зарубежных производителей – КБ «НАВИС», АО «ИРЗ», ООО «Ориент Системс», Javad GNSS. По результатам детального анализа полученной измерительной информации будут получены сравнительные характеристики используемого оборудования, рекомендации по ее улучшению будут представлены производителям навигационной аппаратуры. 

Китайские специалисты проводили испытания навигационного оборудования Unicorecomm, UniStrong, Sinognss, Harxon, Starfire, а также разработки Китайской аэрокосмической научно-технической корпорации. 

Эксперимент «Шёлковый путь» организован рабочей группой по мониторингу и оценке характеристик ГНСС российско-китайского Комитета проектов по важному стратегическому сотрудничеству в области спутниковой навигации, который был создан в 2015 году Госкорпорацией «РОСКОСМОС» и Комиссией по китайской навигационной спутниковой системе в рамках Российско-Китайской комиссии по подготовке регулярных встреч глав правительств. 

Мобильная измерительно-диагностическая лаборатория (МИДЛ) разработана в ИАЦ КВНО ФГУП ЦНИИмаш и предназначена для оценки точности позиционирования различных образцов навигационной аппаратуры потребителя, локальных потребительских характеристик глобальных навигационных спутниковых систем и мониторинга радионавигационной обстановки. МИДЛ запатентована в 2008 году и утверждена как средство измерения приказом Федерального агентства по техническому регулированию от 01 августа 2011 №3981, проходит ежегодные поверки."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23910/

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Generation Orbit Launch Services в ближайшее время приступит к серии испытаний прототипа перспективной гиперзвуковой ракеты носителя GOLauncher 1, которая позволит выводить различную полезную нагрузку на суборбитальную траекторию. Как пишет Aviation Week, в ближайшее время начнутся огневые испытания ракеты, а затем летные испытания на самолете-носителе. Эти проверки будут проводиться на полигоне авиабазы ВВС США «Эдвардс» в Калифорнии.

В настоящее время американские разработчики не имеют инструментов, которые бы позволяли проводить широкий спектр исследований в области микрогравитации и высокоскоростного атмосферного полета. До 1968 года такие исследования в США проводились с помощью экспериментального ракетоплана X-15, изначально проектировавшегося для космических полетов с самолета-носителя. До закрытия программы X-15 ракетопланы с различным оборудованием применялись для исследований, данные которых использовались, в том числе, в разработке американских космических программ.

Новая гиперзвуковая ракета станет носителем для различного измерительного оборудования, которое позволит проводить исследования не только в области микрогравитации, но и астрофизики. Кроме того, ракету можно будет использовать и для вывода в космос наноспутников. Как ожидается, во время первых летных испытаний ракеты ее носителем станет модифицированный бизнес-джет Gulfstream III. С его помощью будут определяться аэродинамические характеристики ракеты и ее влияние на параметры полета носителя.

Как ожидается, после огневых и продувочных испытаний ракеты GOLauncher 1, Generation Orbit Launch Services соберет первый летный прототип, который будет полностью готов и совершит первый полет на самолете-носителе до конца 2018 года. Первые отстыковку в воздухе и самостоятельный полет ракета выполнит уже в начале 2019 года. Вскоре после этого ракету GOLauncher 1, работающую на жидком топливе, начнут использовать для первых исследовательских запусков.

Масса новой ракеты составит 1,1 тонны. Ее двигатель будет работать на керосине и жидком кислороде и сможет выдавать тягу около 22,2 килоньютона на уровне моря. GOLauncher 1 сможет нести различное оборудование или наноспутники общей массой от 136 до 454 килограммов. Ракету можно будет использовать для исследовательских запусков по суборбитальным траекториям высотой от 15,2 до 36,6 тысяч метров со скоростями полета от четырех до восьми чисел Маха (от 4,9 до 9,9 тысячи километров в час).

После начала серийного производства ракет GOLauncher 1 американская компания намерена наладить выпуск более тяжелых ее производных — GOLauncher 2 и GOLauncher 3. Эти ракеты смогут нести бо́льшие по объему и массе грузы, выполнять полеты по траекториям с бо́льшим диапазоном высот на более высоких скоростях. Носителем этих ракет станет широкофюзеляжный самолет DC-10 из состава ВВС США.

Сегодня несколько стран мира заинтересованы в проведении исследований в области гиперзвукового полета. В середине июля текущего года исследовательская группа по оборонным науке и технологиям министерства обороны Австралии совместно с Исследовательской лабораторией ВВС США завершили первый этап испытаний перспективной гиперзвуковой ракеты HIFiRE. Этот этап включал в себя несколько запусков ракеты, в ходе последнего из которых она сумела развить скорость в 7,5 числа Маха.

Программа HIFiRE стартовала в 2012 году. Основной ее целью являются исследование и разработка технологий устоявшегося продолжительного гиперзвукового полета. В ходе программы планируется провести испытания гиперзвукового планера, ракеты с гиперзвуковым прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем на скорости в восемь чисел Маха и гиперзвукового летательного аппарата. Аппарат будет испытываться на скорости устоявшегося гиперзвукового полета на скорости в восемь чисел маха.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/15/golauncher

Перспективная хрень для аэропланов и  ОТР, в качестве носителей ))

----------


## OKA

"Зонд Cassini начал спуск в атмосферу Сатурна

Как ожидается, в ближайшие недели на станции будет активно использоваться масс-спектрометр ионов и нейтральных частиц с целью получения дополнительных сведений об атмосфере планеты

ВАШИНГТОН, 16 августа. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов/. Автоматическая межпланетная станция Cassini приступила к финальному спуску в атмосферу Сатурна, на орбите которого она работает с июля 2004 года. Об этом сообщили во вторник корреспонденту ТАСС в Лаборатории реактивного движения (ЛРД) в Пасадене (штат Калифорния), входящей в структуру Национального управления США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).

Пять последних витков

Планируется, что в течение месяца зонд Cassini совершит пять последних витков вокруг Сатурна, переходя с каждым разом на более низкую орбиту. Предполагается, что 15 сентября двигатели этого космического аппарата больше не смогут поддерживать его ориентацию в пространстве таким образом, чтобы антенна была направлена на Землю, связь с ним будет потеряна, и он развалится на части и сгорит в атмосфере второй по размерам планеты Солнечной системы. Последний рывок вниз станция сделает при помощи специального маневра, использующего силу притяжения крупнейшего спутника Сатурна - Титана. В это время на Cassini, по замыслам NASA, будут работать семь из 12 научных приборов, которым предстоит передавать в центр управления полетом информацию фактически в режиме реального времени.

Это передвижение по спирали все ближе к поверхности Сатурна Cassini начал в понедельник, совершив первый переход на более низкую орбиту. "Первый из пяти финальных нырков в атмосферу Сатурна был успешным", - заявили в ЛРД. Однако представитель этого научно-исследовательского центра отказался уточнять, как именно прошел данный маневр, и предоставить какие-либо детали. "Извините, мы еще не объявляем результаты этого "погружения", - сказал сотрудник ЛРД.

Как ранее поясняли эксперты, которые осуществляют руководство миссией Cassini, они будут считать, что все прошло, как намечалось, если двигатели станции в ходе первого снижения будут работать на 10-60% своей полной мощности. Если же их мощность пришлось увеличить, то это означает, что верхние слои атмосферы Сатурна оказались более плотными, чем прогнозировали специалисты NASA. В этом случае орбиту зонда планируют немного приподнять.

Сбор данных

Как ожидается, в ближайшие недели на станции Cassini будет активно эксплуатироваться, прежде всего, масс-спектрометр ионов и нейтральных частиц с целью получения дополнительных сведений об атмосфере Сатурна. За счет начавшегося снижения Cassini уже превратился в первый в истории зонд, исследующий атмосферу этой планеты.

Кроме того, за оставшееся до завершения миссии время NASA рассчитывает получить детальные данные о поверхности планеты, состоящей, в соответствии с выводами ученых, в основном из водорода.

О проекте

Экспедиция Cassini началась еще в октябре 1997 года, ее основной целью было исследование Сатурна и Титана, в том числе доставка на спутник спускаемого модуля Huygens. С этой задачей Cassini успешно справился в 2005 году. Миссия является совместным проектом NASA, а также Европейского и Итальянского космических агентств.

В апреле текущего года ученые заявили о том, что Cassini обнаружил новые свидетельства гидротермальной активности на спутнике Сатурна Энцеладе, которые подтверждают, что в его подледном океане могут быть условия, пригодные для существования жизни.

В 2012 году было объявлено о получении при помощи инструментов, установленных на Cassini, доказательств существования океана на глубине 100 км под ледяной поверхностью Титана и сотен озер и трех морей в полярных регионах этого спутника Сатурна.

Причины завершения экспедиции

По словам сотрудников NASA, решение управляемым образом свести Cassini с орбиты Сатурна объясняется в первую очередь тем, что у станции иссякает запас ракетного топлива, то есть она вскоре может перейти в неконтролируемый полет. Между тем ученые стремятся избежать такого развития событий, при котором аппарат мог бы рухнуть на поверхность Титана или Энцелада, хотя и подчеркивают, что вероятность этого весьма невелика. Специалисты не хотят, чтобы обломки зонда, оснащенного радиоизотопным термоэлектрическим генератором, усеяли Титан или Энцелад, на которых не исключается существование жизни, и мешали дальнейшим исследованиям этих спутников Сатурна."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Зонд Cassini начал спуск в атмосферу Сатурна - Космос - ТАСС



"БЛАГОВЕЩЕНСК, 16 авг — РИА Новости. Вице-премьер России Дмитрий Рогозин анонсировал запуск с космодрома Восточный 22 декабря этого года.

"Даты остаются прежними: 28 ноября и 22 декабря. Сроки сдвинуты не будут", — сказал он на совещании на космодроме.

Генеральный директор Государственной корпорации Роскосмос Игорь Комаров во время панельной сессии в рамках Санкт-Петербургского международного экономического форума 2017

Ранее сообщалось, что специалисты Центра эксплуатации наземной космической инфраструктуры завершили годовое техническое обслуживание оборудования на Восточном, комплексы готовы к запускам. Инженеры подготовили технологическое оборудование на стартовом и техническом комплексах, а также на заправочно-нейтрализационной станции космодрома.

Космодром Восточный строится близ города Циолковский (ранее поселок Углегорск) в Амурской области с 2012 года. Он станет первым национальным космодромом гражданского назначения и позволит обеспечить независимый доступ России в космическое пространство. Первый исторический пуск ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1а" с Восточного с тремя спутниками был успешно произведен 28 апреля 2016 года."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20170816/1500432861.html


"Китай создал новый ионный двигатель


Изображение: Wei Liqiu / Harbin Institute of Technology

Ученые Харбинского политехнического университета (Китай) усовершенствовали конструкцию цилиндрического двигателя на эффекте Холла. Соответствующее исследование опубликовано в журнале Physics of Plasmas, кратко о нем сообщает Американский институт физики.

«Наиболее практичным способом изменения динамики нейтрального потока в канале разряда является изменение метода закачки газа или работа с геометрической морфологией канала разряда», — отметил соавтор Лицю Вэй.

При помощи программного обеспечения COMSOL специалисты выбрали конструкцию впускного сопла (угол раствора), обеспечивающую высокие плотность и однородность газа в канале разряда. Это позволило добиться большей тяги.

Результаты моделирования ученых подтвердились экспериментом. В частности, удельный импульс двигателя увеличился на 53,5 процента при напряжении разряда 100-200 вольт. В дальнейшем авторы планируют продолжить совершенствование агрегата и испытать его в космосе.

Цилиндрические двигатели на эффекте Холла отличают небольшие размеры, что позволяет их устанавливать на малые космические аппараты с целью обеспечения их маневрирования. От остальных ионных агрегатов двигатели на эффекте Холла отличаются большей тягой."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/08/16/ht/

----------


## Avia M

18 августа 2017 г., AEX.RU –  Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» приняла конструкторский макет космического аппарата «Луна-25», разработанный в рамках опытно-конструкторской работы (ОКР) «Луна-Глоб». Старт миссии намечен на 2019 год. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе корпорации.

"Автоматическая межпланетная станция (АМС) «Луна-25» станет первой миссией в рамках российской лунной программы. Цель проекта - создание автоматического зонда для комплексных исследований на поверхности Луны в околополярной области. Общий срок реализации ОКР «Луна-Глоб» составляет 3,5 года", - говорится в сообщении.
https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/8/18/173957/

----------


## OKA

" Шестьдесят лет назад - 21 августа 1957 г. в 15:25 мин с космодрома БАЙКОНУР состоялся старт отечественной межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты Р-7. Он завершился успешно – ракета достигла заданного района на полуострове Камчатка.

Созданная в Особом конструкторском бюро ОКБ-1 (сейчас РКК «Энергия» им. С.П. Королёва) первая отечественная двухступенчатая межконтинентальная баллистическая ракета дальнего действия была предназначена для доставки боевого заряда в любую точку территории вероятного противника.

Конструктивно Р-7 принципиально отличалась от ракет, созданных раньше, габаритами и массой, количеством и назначением систем, компоновочной и силовой схемами, мощностью двигательных установок.

Ракета была принята на вооружение страны 20 января 1960 г. и стала одним из важнейших компонентов ракетно-ядерного щита страны.

На базе Р-7 были созданы ракеты, которые обеспечили решение многих приоритетных задач отечественной космонавтики: первая ракета космического назначения «Спутник», с помощью которой был выведен на околоземную орбиту первый в мире искусственный спутник Земли; ракеты «Восток», «Молния», «Союз».

На современных «Союзах», которые создаются сейчас в РКЦ «Прогресс», стартуют по программе Международной космической станции пилотируемые космические корабли «Союз МС» и грузовые космические корабли «Прогресс МС». Ракеты «Союз» используются для запуска других космических аппаратов."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23936/

----------


## OKA

"Цандер: Забытый между Циолковским и Королевым

 23 августа исполняется 130 лет со дня рождения Фридриха Цандера. Больших торжеств не будет - Фридрих Артурович умер в 1933 году, он успел принять участие только в самом начале советской ракетно-космической отрасли. Увы, не все пионеры и энтузиасты смогли увидеть реализацию своих мечтаний. Но помнить их труд полезно и правильно..."

Познавательно :

Цандер: Забытый между Циолковским и Королевым - Научно-популярно о космосе и астрономии

----------


## OKA

"Кто останется работать в Космическом центре им. Хруничева, по каким принципам будет жить предприятие и какие направления его деятельности будут развиваться прежде всего — в первом интервью в новой должности рассказал ТАСС и. о. генерального директора Центра Алексей Варочко...

... Какие перспективы у ракет "Протон"?

— В прошлом году предприятие представило два возможных варианта модернизации "Протона" — создание "Протона Легкого" и "Протона Среднего". Пока для реализации выбран второй вариант.

Первый пуск ракеты "Протон Средний" планируется на первый квартал 2019 года. Как по этой модификации, так и по "Протону-М" контрактные обязательства, которые имеются, жесточайшим образом будут мной отслеживаться. Для контроля исполнения проектов будет введен принцип диспетчеризации, когда конкретное лицо отвечает за внутреннюю и внешнюю кооперацию, всю технологическую цепочку..."

Интервью полностью :

Глава Космического центра имени Хруничева: ленивые тут работать не будут - Интервью ТАСС



"...Компания SpaceX успешно запустила с базы ВВС США Ванденберг в штате Калифорния спутник наблюдения Земли для Национальной космической организации Тайваня. Об этом сообщает Associated Press.

Спутник Formosat-5, оснащенный камерой высокого разрешения, был выведен на орбиту ракетой-носителем с возвращаемой ступенью Falcon 9.

Через 10 минут после старта первая ступень носителя успешно произвела посадку на плавучей платформе в Тихом океане. Это 12-й успешный запуск SpaceX за 2017 год. Компания не только установила новый рекорд по числу запусков за год, но и обогнала «Роскосмос» с 11 успешными стартами...."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/08/24/spacex/



" Центр управления полетами (ЦУП) АО «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») принял на управление и провел 30 сеансов связи с запущенным с МКС российским наноспутником ТНС-0 №2. Экспериментальные солнечные батареи показали высокую эффективность, бортовые системы работают штатно. Аппарат построен на основе унифицированной платформы нанокласса, разработанной специалистами холдинга РКС. Эксплуатация ТНС-0 №2 позволит доработать наноспутниковую платформу для создания на ее базе серии отечественных малоразмерных космических аппаратов.   

Первую телеметрическую информацию с борта ТНС-0 №2 разработчики аппарата получили уже 18 августа, на следующий день после запуска, который осуществили во время выхода в открытый космос космонавты Федор ЮРЧИХИН и Сергей РЯЗАНСКИЙ.

Главный конструктор ТНС-0 №2 Олег ПАНЦЫРНЫЙ: «Оба канала связи работают, мы собираем и анализируем телеметрические данные. Энергетика бортовой сети и средняя температура на борту находятся в пределах нормы, служебные системы работают штатно. Новые экспериментальные солнечные батареи, установленные на ТНС-0 №2, уже продемонстрировали высокую эффективность – на солнечной стороне мы имеем в среднем не менее 900 mA отдаваемого тока, и это очень хороший показатель».

После отработки сервисных систем ТНС-0 №2 специалисты РКС продолжат тестирование бортовой аппаратуры и планируют провести ряд научных экспериментов. На борту спутника установлено разработанное в РКС экспериментальное навигационное, энергетическое, датчиковое и вычислительное оборудование. В ходе полета ТНС-0 №2 эта аппаратура пройдет полный цикл испытаний и получит сертификат летной годности для установки на перспективные космические аппараты.

Одна из задач ТНС-0 №2 – сбор телеметрической информации для ученых из Института прикладной математики им. Келдыша, которые работают над созданием программного обеспечения для активной системы ориентации. Собранные спутником данные от магнитометра и солнечных датчиков будут использоваться для тестирования построенной специалистами института компьютерной модели. Как ожидается, спутник проработает на орбите от 3 до 5 месяцев.

Сейчас в РКС формируется проект долгосрочной программы создания малых космических аппаратов для научных экспериментов и решения практических задач в интересах экономики России. Разработанную специалистами холдинга наноспутниковую платформу планируется использовать для создания на ее базе космических аппаратов связи и дистанционного зондирования Земли."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23955/


"Центр имени Хруничева направил эшелон с ракетой-носителем "Протон-М" на космодром Байконур, сообщил в пятницу вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин на совещании на предприятии.

Смотрите также
Ракета-носитель "Протон-М" с разгонным блоком "Бриз-М"
Как устраняли неполадки с двигателями ракеты-носителя "Протон-М". Досье

"Сегодня ракетный московский завод Хруничева отправил эшелоном ракету ("Протон-М" - прим. ТАСС) на космодром (Байконур - прим. ТАСС). До конца этого года, как было доложено, еще три ракеты "Протон-М" будут направлены тоже на космодром. Мы исходим из того, что аналогичная программа предприятия будет выдержана по 2018 году, и не менее девяти изделий ("Протон-М"), произведенных в центре Хруничева", - сказал Рогозин.

Он заявил, что хочет на совещании услышать, как это все соотносится с финансовой нагрузкой, выплатой, хватает ли этих средств, какие дополнительные действия предполагается предпринять, чтобы ускорить вывод основного производства ракеты "Ангара" в Омск, где многое к этому готово. Он указал, что при этом там не готова часть производств, особенно по гальванике, и "это все упирается в Федеральное агентство Спецстрой и его обязательства, когда они деньги берут, а работу не выполняют".

Рогозин попросил доложить, какая работа ведется с Главным военно-строительным управлением - преемником бывшего управления Спецстроя - в том числе, чтобы как можно быстрее начать перевод производства "Ангары" на сибирскую площадку."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4507288

----------


## OKA

"Комиссия РОСКОСМОСА определила план запусков космических аппаратов (КА) в рамках Федеральной космической программы (ФКП), Федеральных целевых программ (ФЦП), программ международного сотрудничества и коммерческих проектов осенью 2017 года.

РОСКОСМОС планирует осуществить в сентябре-ноябре 2017 года:

    по программе МКС - 2 пуска ракет-носителей (РН) с космодрома БАЙКОНУР:
    13 сентября - РН «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-06»;
    12 октября - РН «Союз 2.1а» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-07».

    по коммерческой программе - 2 пуска с космодрома БАЙКОНУР:
    11 сентября - РН «Протон-М» с КА «Амазонас-5» (Amazonas 5);
    28 сентября - РН «Протон-М» с КА «АзиаСат-9» (AsiaSat 9).

    по федеральным и коммерческим программам - 2 пуска с космодрома ПЛЕСЕЦК:
    22 сентября - РН «Союз-2.1б» с КА «Глонасс-М»;
    9-12 октября (дата уточняется) - РН «Рокот» с КА «Сентинел-5П» (Sentinel-5 Precursor).

    по федеральной программе - 1 пуск с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ:
    28 ноября - РН «Союз-2.1б» с КА «Метеор-М». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23971/


Познавательно :

http://lozga.livejournal.com/152787.html

----------


## Avia M

Компания «КосмоКурс», которая занимается созданием многоразового суборбитального космического комплекса для туристических полетов в космос, получила лицензию на осуществление космической деятельности в Российской Федерации.

https://iz.ru/639654/roskosmos-vydal...italnyi-turizm

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Экипаж МКС тренируется в Звездном городке. Основной экипаж МКС проходит экзаменационные тренировки на тренажере корабля "Союз МС". В его состав вошли космонавт Роскосмоса Александр Мисуркин, астронавты NASA Марк Ванде Хай и Джозеф Акаба. На экзаменах космонавтам необходимо справиться с рядом нештатных ситуаций, в билеты внесены ситуации, которые чаще всего встречаются в полете и представляют наибольшую опасность для экипажа. Старт следующей экспедиции к МКС на корабле "Союз МС-06" намечен на 13 сентября с космодрома Байконур, планируемая продолжительность полета составит 167 суток. Подробнее на ТАСС: Комплексные экзаменационные тренировки экипажей МКС проходят в Звездном городке - Космос - ТАСС Видео: ТАСС/Reuters"

----------


## Avia M

КОРОЛЕВ, (Московская область), 3 сен — РИА Новости. Российского космонавта Федора Юрчихина и американских астронавтов Пегги Уитсон и Джека Фишера эвакуировали из корабля "Союз МС-04". Об этом журналистам сообщили в Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20170903/1501644995.html

----------


## Avia M

Пентагон из-за технических и финансовых проблем будет вынужден закупать российские ракетные двигатели РД-180 по крайней мере до середины следующего десятилетия, то есть дольше, чем первоначально предполагалось,

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170904/1501738771.html

----------


## OKA

"Из-за поломки спутника, в Индонезии без связи остались 15000 пользоваталей платежных систем

    Согласно публикации «Indonesie. Des services bancaires bloques apres une panne de sattellite» в журнале «Air&Cosmos», 25 августа 2017 года самый старый спутник в группировке спутников индонезийской компании PT Telkom Indonesia (выведен на орбиту в августе 1999 года на позицию 108°Е ракетой-носителем Ariane 42P) столкнулся проблемой неправильного позиционирования антенны, в результате чего 15000 пользователей системы выдачи наличных и обслуживания платежей в Индонезии оказались отрезанными от связи.


Ракета-носитель Ariane 42P со спутником Telkom 1, 12.08.1999 (c) Arianspace

    Спутник был создан концерном Lockheed Martin на платформе А2100А и изначально срок его службы был равен 15 годам. Спутник должен был проработать на орбите до 2014 года, после чего ему на смену должен был прийти спутник Telkom 4, разработанный компанией Space System/Loral), срок вывода которого на орбиту был запланирован на 2018 год.

    В то время как разработчик и оператор спутника Telkom 1 пытаются решить проблему (без особой надежды), пользователи были переключены на другие спутники (в первую очередь Telkom 2 и 3S, расположенные в точках 157°E и 188°Е), причем полностью связь предполагается восстановить к 10 сентября. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2827497.html


"Американская компания Sierra Nevada совместно со специалистами из Летно-исследовательского центра NASA имени Армстронга провели первые испытания перспективного опционально пилотируемого орбитального летательного аппарата Dream Chaser. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, испытания аппарата проводились на подвесе; они стали подготовительными перед первым свободным полетом беспилотника.


Dream Chaser U.S. Air Force


Сегодня доставка грузов и экспедиций на Международную космическую станцию осуществляется с помощью грузовых и пилотируемых кораблей на ракетах-носителях. Такая доставка требует длительной подготовки и занимает относительно много времени. Кроме того, стоимость доставки грузов ракетами-носителями высока — от 2,5 до пяти тысяч долларов за килограмм.

Предполагается, что новый орбитальный беспилотник позволит доставлять грузы и экипажи на Международную космическую станцию существенно быстрее и дешевле. Согласно действующему соглашению между NASA и Sierra Nevada, первый космический рейс новый аппарат выполнит в 2019 году. К 2024 году Dream Chaser должен совершить шесть грузовых полетов.

В рамках первого испытания Dream Chaser аппарат закрепили на специальном тросовом подвесе, на котором его подняли в воздух с помощью тяжелого транспортного вертолета Model 234-UT компании Columbia Helicopters, построенного на базе армейского CH-47D Chinook.




Во время полета вертолет набрал высоту и скорость, на которых Dream Chaser в будущем будет отстегиваться от вертолета во время предстоящих испытаний свободным полетом. Точные значения высоты и скорости не уточняются. Целью испытаний была проверка аэродинамических характеристик беспилотника.

В ближайшее время планируется провести вторые подобные испытания, после чего Dream Chaser выполнит первый свободный полет. В первой половине будущего года, как ожидается, будут проводиться проверки беспилотника на авиабазе ВВС США «Эдвардс». Там аппарат пройдет статические и динамические испытания и выполнит пробежки.

После этих проверок беспилотник сбросят с большой высоты, чтобы испытать, может ли он планировать и приземляться в автоматическом режиме. По итогам испытаний специалисты NASA проведут анализ полученных данных и передадут пожелания о доработке Dream Chaser разработчикам.

Орбитальный беспилотник Dream Chaser оснащен складным крылом, которое позволяет выводить его на орбиту в стандартных грузовых контейнерах для ракет-носителей Atlas V и Delta IV, используемых ВВС США. Максимальная взлетная масса Dream Chaser составляет 11,3 тонны. Аппарат имеет в длину девять метров и размах крыла семь метров.

Помимо Sierra Nevada разработкой орбитального беспилотника занимается американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing. Его аппарат получил обозначение X-37B. Он имеет в длину девять метров и размах крыла 4,6 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса X-37B составляет 4,9 тонны. Аппарат рассчитан на полеты на низкой околоземной орбите.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/01/dreamchaser

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/153444.html





"Компания SpaceX завершила огневые испытания первой ступени сверхтяжелой ракеты Falcon Heavy. Об этом сообщает UPI.

«Испытания трех ускорителей первой ступени Falcon Heavy завершены на нашем ракетном полигоне в Мак-Грегоре, Техас», — говорится в Twitter компании.

В SpaceX называют Falcon Heavy «мощнейшей ракетой в мире», ее запуск обойдется в три раза дешевле (около 120 миллионов долларов), чем пуск самого грузоподъемного действующего носителя Delta IV Heavy. Ее первый пуск запланирован на ноябрь.

Конструктивно первая ступень Falcon Heavy состоит из центрального блока и пары боковых ускорителей, представляющих собой модернизированные первые ступени средне-тяжелой ракеты Falcon 9. На низкую опорную орбиту носитель способен выводить 63,8 тонны.

В целях экономии средств SpaceX в качестве боковых ускорителей установит на Falcon Heavy ранее использованные первые ступени Falcon 9. Первые огневые испытания центрального блока носителя состоялись в мае.

В июле глава SpaceX Илон Маск допустил провал запуска Falcon Heavy. Причину возможной неудачи бизнесмен видит в необходимости синхронной работы 27 двигателей. «Там много чего может пойти не так», — считает он.

В настоящее время в мире только в США проекты создания новых сверхтяжелых ракет дошли до этапа сборки носителей. На 2019 год запланированы испытания создаваемого компанией Boeing носителя SLS (Space Launch System, должен выводить, в зависимости от версии, от 70 до 129 тонн на низкую опорную орбиту).

В прошлом веке было создано три ракеты подобного класса. Самая успешная из них, Saturn V (до 140 тонн), использовалась в американской лунной программе. Другой носитель, Н-1 (до 90 тонн), создавался в СССР. Все четыре его старта прошли неудачно. Другой советский сверхтяжелый носитель, «Энергия» (рассчитан на вывод ста тонн), запускался два раза. Все его старты были удачными. В настоящее время программы Saturn V, Н-1 и «Энергия» свернуты."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/09/05/spacex/

" Последний полет «Зенита» назначен на декабрь


Последний в истории запуск украинской ракеты «Зенит» с Байконура состоится в декабре этого года. На 7 декабря назначен старт носителя со спутником AngoSat-1, изготовленным российской Ракетно-космической корпорацией «Энергия» по заказу Анголы. «Роскосмос» задействует резервный «Зенит» вынужденно — ракета изначально предназначалась для запуска российского аппарата научного назначения. Но так как носители «Ангара» до сих пор не готовы к коммерческим запускам, а за затяжку пуска придется платить неустойку, было решено задействовать «Зенит», который уже несколько лет хранится на космодроме.
Решение о проведении пуска в декабре было одобрено в минувшую среду на совещании в «Роскосмосе» по итогам согласования предстартовых работ со всеми заинтересованными организациями.

— Проведение пуска запланировано на 7 декабря. В качестве резервной даты рассматривается 14 декабря, — рассказал «Известиям» источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

https://iz.ru/639366/dmitrii-strugov...chen-na-dekabr

По его словам, дата будет официально объявлена после доклада в правительстве.
В пресс-службе госкорпорации «Роскосмос» и РКК «Энергия» от комментариев воздержались.
Контракт между министерством телекоммуникаций и информационных технологий Анголы и «Рособоронэкспортом» был подписан в 2009 году. Документ предусматривает создание спутника связи, запуск его на геостационарную орбиту и строительство наземной инфраструктуры связи и телевещания. Для реализации проекта в 2011 году Внешэкономбанк, банк ВТБ и Росэксимбанк предоставили министерству финансов Анголы кредит на общую сумму $278,46 млн сроком до 13 лет. Непосредственная реализация контракта началась в 2012 году со сроком запуска спутника — в сентябре 2016 года.
Пуск должен был пройти с использованием ракеты-носителя «Зенит», производимой на заводе «Южмаш» в Днепропетровске в основном из российских комплектующих. Но после ухудшения отношений между Россией и Украиной в 2014 году, поставки для «Зенитов» прекратились, вслед за чем остановилось и производство ракет. Тогда «Роскосмосу» пришлось искать замену «Зениту» для вывода на орбиту ангольского аппарата. Выбор пал на «Ангару». Однако из-за неготовности новых российских носителей к пуску, а также помещений для предстартовых работ с космическим аппаратом такого типа на космодроме Плесецк, где расположен стартовый стол «Ангары», было решено использовать последний хранившийся на Байконуре «Зенит», предназначавшийся для запуска космического телескопа «Спектр-РГ». Сам телескоп «пересадили» на «Протон-М».
В настоящее время «Роскосмосом» принято решение о разработке ракеты-носителя среднего класса для замены «Зенита» — «Союз-5», которая по интерфейсам, компоновке и используемым двигателям будет во многом повторять украинский носитель.
Ранее генеральный директор РКК «Энергия» Владимир Солнцев рассказал «Известиям», что контракт с заказчиком обязывает запустить Angosat до конца 2016 года. Дальнейшие задержки должны были повлечь за собой штрафные санкции.
Источник «Известий» в ракетно-космической отрасли пояснил, что российской стороне удалось избежать штрафных санкций, поскольку Ангола, изучив проблему, возникшую в связи с политическими проблемами при поставке ракеты украинской стороной, воздержалась от требований неустойки.
— Да, мы задержали запуск. Такое случается. И не только в отечественной космонавтике, — рассказал «Известиям» научный руководитель Института космической политики Иван Моисеев.
Он пояснил, что контрактные обязательства перед Анголой будут выполнены после передачи спутника в эксплуатацию заказчику, которая состоится после запуска на орбиту, перевода аппарата в точку стояния и проведения его летных испытаний.
Согласно информации, опубликованной на сайте РКК «Энергия», в начале августа Angosat прошел этап тепловакуумных испытаний и готовится к проведению приемо-сдаточных испытаний."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/963267.html

----------


## Avia M

> Скучаем...Вложение 80237
> 
> Ле Бурже 2017.


Заграница тоже... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Заграница тоже...


Люди на работе))

" 7 сентября 2017 года на космодроме БАЙКОНУР состоялось заседание технического руководства по вопросам готовности ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» и телекоммуникационным космическим аппаратом «Амазонас-5» к вывозу на стартовый комплекс. Днем ранее в Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» (г.Москва) прошло аналогичное совещание с участием членов Государственной комиссии. По результатам рассмотрения докладов о готовности ракеты космического назначения (РКН) и наземной инфраструктуры принято решение о вывозе РКН «Протон-М» 8 сентября 2017 года на стартовую площадку и её установке в пусковую систему.

Также 7 сентября завершены операции по заправке баков низкого давления разгонного блока «Бриз-М» в составе РКН «Протон-М» на технологической заправочной станции.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с КА «Амазонас-5» запланирован с пусковой установки 39 пл.200 космодрома БАЙКОНУР 11 сентября 2017 года в 22:23:41 мск.

Телекоммуникационный спутник «Амазонас-5» изготовлен фирмой Space Systems/Loral (США) по заказу Hispasat (Испания). Космический аппарат предназначен для предоставления услуг в области телевидения, корпоративных сетей и телефонной связи на территории Южной и Центральной Америки.

Контракт на предоставление пусковых услуг для запуска испанского спутника с использованием ракеты-носителя тяжелого класса «Протон-М» и разгонного блока «Бриз-М» заключила компания International Launch Services Inc.  (ILS, Рестон, США), имеющая эксклюзивное право на маркетинг РН «Протон». ILS - дочернее предприятие «Государственного космического научно-производственного центра имени М.В. Хруничева»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24035/

----------


## OKA

" Холдинг «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») проведет VII Международную школу по спутниковой навигации для специалистов российских и зарубежных компаний-участников рынка навигационных и геоинформационных услуг. С 18 по 23 сентября занятия школы пройдут в главном здании РКС в Москве. Слушатели познакомятся с новейшими возможностями использования технологий ГЛОНАСС и дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) в различных отраслях экономики.

VII Международная школа по спутниковой навигации повысит квалификацию специалистов российских и зарубежных организаций, предоставляющих навигационные и геоинформационные услуги на основе технологий ГЛОНАСС/GPS и ДЗЗ.

В этом году обучение в Школе пройдут более 50 слушателей. Они познакомятся с возможностями системы ГЛОНАСС и группировки спутников ДЗЗ. Слушатели также получат практические рекомендации по применению геоинформационных технологий в автотранспорте, мониторинге инженерных сооружений, в сфере обеспечения безопасности, геодезии, геологоразведке и сельском хозяйстве.

Руководитель инновационного центра «Российских космических систем» Александр КОЧЕТКОВ: «Школа – важный инструмент продвижения на рынок навигационных и геоинформационных продуктов РКС и наших партнеров. Зачастую представители бизнеса недостаточно хорошо знакомы с возможностями космических технологий и сценариями их применения. Мы рассказываем о возможностях и экономических выгодах, которые открывают эти технологии в различных секторах рынка и социальной сфере».

Лекторы из РКС, МГТУ им. Н.Э. Баумана, МИИГАиК, НП «ГЛОНАСС», РГАУ-МСХА имени К.А. Тимирязева и компаний, работающих на рынке навигационных технологий, расскажут слушателям о применении космических технологий в различных отраслях экономики. Тематика выступлений отразит спектр современного применения технологий навигации и ДЗЗ – от привычного многим контроля за передвижением транспорта до спутниковой навигации беспилотных летательных аппаратов и реализации концепции точного (координатного) земледелия.

Отдельно на занятиях Школы будет рассмотрен блок вопросов правового и технического регулирования в сфере навигационной деятельности. В этом году также планируется обсудить применение результатов космической деятельности в арктических районах нашей страны. Это связано с интересами добывающих компаний, которые рассматривают возможности развития бизнеса в Арктике, а также с перспективами создания крупнейшего мирового транспортного коридора – Северного морского пути.

Программа VII Международной школы по спутниковой навигации состоит из 56 часов лекций и практических занятий. По окончании обучения слушатели получат удостоверения о повышении квалификации.

Дополнительная информация о мероприятии:

russianspacesystems.ru/bussines/navigation/navigation_school "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24037/

----------


## OKA

" 11 и 13 сентября 2017 года специалистам РОСКОСМОСА и предприятий Госкорпорации предстоит осуществить два пуска ракет космического назначения. 11 сентября в 22:23:41 мск с пусковой установки 39 площадки 200 космодрома БАЙКОНУР ракетой-носителем «Протон-М» будет запущен телекоммуникационный космический аппарат «Амазонас-5». Через сутки – 13 сентября, в 00:17:02 мск с пусковой установки 5 площадки 1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР ракетой-носителем (РН) «Союз-ФГ» будет осуществлен запуск транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-06» с международным экипажем на борту. Подробная информация о предстоящих пусках – на сайте РОСКОСМОСА.

    РОСКОСМОС совместно с ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ», КЦ «Южный» и Центром управления полетами ФГУП «ЦНИИмаш» планирует вести онлайн трансляции основных мероприятий пусковых кампании:

    11 сентября в 17:00 мск запланировано начало трансляции предстартовой пресс-конференции основного и дублирующего экипажей ТПК «Союз МС-06»;
    11 сентября с 20:15 до 22:40 мск – трансляция подготовка РКН на стартовом комплексе и пуска РН «Протон-М» с КА «Амазонас-5»;
    12 сентября с 21:20 до 13 сентября 00:30 мск – запланирована трансляция подготовки РКН на стартовом комплексе и пуска РН «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-06»;
    13 сентября с 05:30 мск – трансляция стыковки ТПК «Союз МС-06» с МКС, открытия переходных люков и встречи экипажа МКС-53/54, первой видеоконференции с ЦУП.

    Онлайн трансляции РОСКОСМОСА доступны на сайте online.roscosmos.ru "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24059/

    " Центр управления полётами (ЦУП) ЦНИИмаш завершил плановые работы по подготовке к выведению на околоземную орбиту транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-06» и последующей стыковке с Международной космической станцией (МКС).

    В соответствии с расчётами службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения ЦУП старт корабля «Союз МС-06» запланирован на 13 сентября 2017 года в 00:17:02 мск.

    Специалисты Главной оперативной группы управления российским сегментом МКС (ГОГУ РС МКС) приступят к управлению полётом транспортного пилотируемого корабля после его отделения от 3-й ступени ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-ФГ». Расчётное время отделения ТПК от 3-й ступени РН и выведения его на заданную орбиту – 00:26 мск.

    В составе экипажа корабля «Союз МС-06» члены длительной экспедиции МКС-53/54 – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Александр МИСУРКИН, астронавты NASA Марк ВАНДЕ ХАЙ и Джозеф АКАБА. На борту Международной космической станции готовятся к встрече своих коллег Сергей РЯЗАНСКИЙ (РОСКОСМОС, Россия), Рэндолф БРЕЗНИК (NASA, США) и Паоло НЕСПОЛИ (ESA, Италия).

    Сближение ТПК «Союз МС-06» со станцией и причаливание к исследовательскому модулю «Поиск» (МИМ2) планируется проводить в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов ГОГУ РС МКС в ЦУП и российских членов экипажей транспортного корабля и станции. Стыковка корабля со станцией запланирована на 13 сентября 2017 года в 05:58 мск."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24062/

----------


## OKA

"SpaceX запустила убийцу российских спутников



Несколько часов назад компания SpaceX впервые осуществила пуск корабля Boeing X-37 (X-37B Orbital Test Vehicle или OTV). Заказчиком старта выступили ВВС США, цели миссии не разглашаются. Предыдущие четыре запуска Boeing X-37 выполнялись на ракете Atlas 5, изготовленной на ULA (United Launch Alliance) — раньше военные доверяли только ей. Теперь все изменилось.

Миссия OTV-5 запущена среднетяжелой ракетой Falcon 9 со стартового комплекса LC-39А Космического центра Кеннеди недалеко от мыса Канаверал. Первая ступень носителя совершила успешную посадку на наземную Landing Zone 1. Это произошло почти за сутки до того, как Флориду, где расположен космодром, настигнет ураган «Ирма». Вероятность пуска, произведенного в самом начале пятичасового стартового окна, оценивалась в пятьдесят процентов.

Boeing X-37 выходит на орбиту и приземляется по той же схеме, что и аппараты серии Space Shuttle. Длина многоразового орбитального самолета — 8.83 метра (в четыре раза меньше, чем у Space Shuttle), размах крыла — 4.6 метра, масса — пять тонн. Космоплан оборудован солнечными батареями, полет и приземление проходят в автоматическом режиме. Первый старт мини-шаттла состоялся 22 апреля 2010 года. Предпоследний полет Boeing X-37, завершившийся в мае 2017 года, был самым продолжительным (718 суток). Всего ВВС США, как считается, располагают двумя Boeing X-37, их старты чередуются. Скорее всего, SpaceX произвела третий пуск первого из Х-37. Суммарно за семь лет на околоземной орбите оба Boeing X-37 провели 2085 суток.

Работы над X-37 начались в 1999 году совместными усилиями НАСА и Boeing. Корабль предполагалось использовать для ремонта околоземных спутников на высотах примерно до 700 километров (в действительности X-37 летает, по наблюдениям астрономов-любителей, на высоте 320-400 километров). Однако в 2004 году программа была засекречена и отдана Агентству по перспективным оборонным научно-исследовательским проектам США (DARPA). С тех пор бюджеты, связанные с Boeing X-37, неизвестны.

Космический полигон

Официально объявленная цель полета X-37 — «отработка перспективных технологий». Каких именно, в Пентагоне не уточняют. По всей видимости, мини-шаттл предназначен для уничтожения космических спутников, а одна из целей проекта — проверка экономической эффективности этого метода по сравнению с ракетными средствами.

Каждая миссия X-37 сопровождается дополнительной программой. Например, в предпоследнем, самом длительном полете американские военные совместно с НАСА испытали ионный ракетный двигатель. Также космическое агентство в рамках проекта METIS (Materials Exposure and Technology Innovation in Space) изучало характеристики перспективных материалов в космических условиях.

О последнем старте известно, что вместе с X-37 в интересах ВВС США запущено несколько кубсатов. Сообщается, что вторая ступень Falcon 9 вошла в атмосферу планеты под увеличенным углом, вероятно, малые спутники выпущены где-то над Австралией. Выведены ли эти аппараты на орбиту из грузового отсека мини-шаттла или отсоединились непосредственно от ракеты, неизвестно, трансляция пуска после отделения первой ступени прекратилась. Также в рамках OTV-5 на борту X-37 будет испытан тепловой рассеиватель ASETS-II (Advanced Structurally Embedded Thermal Spreader) для микроэлектронных устройств.

Одна за всех

Для SpaceX это тринадцатый пуск в 2017 году, всего за последние восемь месяцев на ракете Falcon 9 выполнено 24 процента всех космических стартов в мире. На США пришлось 35 процентов стартов, на Россию — всего 20 процентов (если учитывать пуски «Союзов» с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане, которые формально можно относить и к европейской Arianespace), Китай — 15 процентов. SpaceX работает эффективнее государственных космических корпораций, а ракета Falcon 9 становится по-настоящему универсальной.

Во-первых, на ней запускаются не только гражданские, военные и коммерческие спутники, но и грузовики Dragon к МКС, а теперь и мини-шаттлы X-37. Во-вторых, Falcon 9 способна стартовать сразу с трех площадок — с побережья Атлантического (LC-39А и SLC-40 во Флориде) и Тихого (SLC-4E в Калифорнии) океанов. В-третьих, отработавшие первые ступени Falcon 9 приземляются так часто, что никого не удивит запланированное SpaceX снижение стоимости пуска Falcon 9 на 30 процентов. Кроме того, на 2018 год запланирован тестовый старт пилотируемого корабля Dragon 2 на этом носителе. Наконец, по грузоподъемности Falcon 9 вполне сравним с российским «Протоном», который выводит на низкую околоземную орбиту всего на несколько сотен килограммов больше («Протон» мощнее, но запускается он значительно севернее).

Точки роста

SpaceX оттеснила ULA, совместное предприятие аэрокосмических гигантов Lockheed Martin и Boeing, своего главного конкурента на американском рынке. На внешнем рынке компания Маска обошла «Роскосмос» и европейскую Arianespace. Пентагон видит в SpaceX надежного партнера. Министр ВВС США Хизер Уилсон на заседании Комитета по вооруженным силам сената США отметила, что SpaceX обеспечивает «гарантированный доступ в космос по чрезвычайно конкурентной цене».

В Пентагоне полагают, что запуск Boeing X-37 на новом носителе предоставляет «дополнительные возможности». Орбитальная группировка США — крупнейшая и самая дорогая в мире, стратегическая задача для американских военных — защита интересов США не только на Земле, но и в космосе. Удешевление программы X-37 очень на руку Пентагону. Об этом знают и в России.

О секретном корабле Boeing X-37 во время принятия Государственной Думой в первом чтении 19 мая 2015 года проекта федерального закона «О Государственной корпорации по космической деятельности «Роскосмос» упомянул Дмитрий Рогозин — в контексте многоразовых космических технологий. «Общее число американских действующих проектов по многоразовым носителям достигло восьми», — сказал тогда вице-премьер."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/981801.html

----------


## Avia M

> "SpaceX запустила убийцу российских спутников


Вот только "убийц" в космосе не хватает...

Проблема демилитаризации космоса – это глобальная проблема современности.
http://www.lawwebs.ru/laws-18-2.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 13 сентября. /ТАСС/. Экипаж пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-06", который в среду пристыковался к модулю "Поиск" МКС в 05:55 мск, открыл переходный люк и перешел на борт станции, сообщили ТАСС в российском Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Экипаж новой экспедиции перешел с корабля «Союз» на борт МКС - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Как стало известно “Ъ”, в ближайшее время в руководстве подмосковного Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК) имени Гагарина произойдут кадровые перестановки. Вместо космонавта Юрия Лончакова, руководившего центром с марта 2014 года, ЦПК возглавит гендиректор летно-исследовательского института (ЛИИ) имени Громова Павел Власов. 

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3409231

----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-Lv1kczsOk









> Как стало известно “Ъ”, в ближайшее время в руководстве подмосковного Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК) имени Гагарина произойдут кадровые перестановки. Вместо космонавта Юрия Лончакова, руководившего центром с марта 2014 года, ЦПК возглавит гендиректор летно-исследовательского института (ЛИИ) имени Громова Павел Власов. 
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3409231


Ещё на тему :

"..Вместо космонавта Юрия Лончакова, руководившего центром с марта 2014 года, ЦПК возглавит гендиректор летно-исследовательского института (ЛИИ) имени Громова Павел Власов. С его приходом должна начаться структурная реформа центра, где к полетам в космос будут по-новому готовиться не только гражданские лица, но и действующие военные летчики. По мнению источников «Коммерсанта», инициаторов перестановки выступил вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин.
В 2017 году уволившийся из отряда космонавтов Геннадий Падалка выступил в СМИ, открыто обвинив начальника Лончакова в авантюризме, интриганстве и кумовстве. По словам Падалки, Лончаков выжил из Центра Олега Котова, не дав ему с помощью аппаратных интриг получить назначение на пост директора департамента по пилотируемым программам Роскосмоса. Кроме того, Падалка обвинил Лончакова в организации кампании по дискредитации Сергея Крикалева.
Тогда же в апреле сообщалось об уходе из отряда российских космонавтов Падалки, Сергея Волкова и, возможно, еще двух космонавтов. В июне глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров сообщил об обращении госкорпорации к Минобороны РФ с просьбой перевести в ЦПК на работу около десяти человек (военных летчиков) с сохранением воинских званий. "

https://news.rambler.ru/science/3788...avtov-uvolili/

Интервью С П.Власовым об испытаниях МиГ-29К/КУБ :

Сплав мастерства и технологий | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## OKA

Познавательное интервью :

"Гендиректор государственной корпорации «Роскосмос» на полях Восточного экономического форума рассказал «Известиям» о современном состоянии отрасли, проектах, которые могут прийти на смену «Международной космической станции», об использовании разработок советского времени, а также о роли частных компаний в космической индустрии.

— Когда может состояться следующий пуск ракеты «Ангара»?

— Мы его запланировали на конец 2021 года. К тому времени должны быть готовы инфраструктура на космодроме Восточный и сам носитель. Задачи и планы у нас не меняются.

— А какая полезная нагрузка?

— Предварительно — аппарат связи. Но уточним полезную нагрузку ближе к пуску.

— Что придет на смену МКС? Национальная орбитальная станция? Или совместный проект со странами БРИКС?

— Мы рассматриваем разные варианты и ведем переговоры. Есть идея сделать станцию открытой конфигурации, которая была бы готова принимать всех партнеров. Мы понимаем, что следующая станция должна быть международным проектом — количество участников и соответственно инвестиций увеличивает эффективность работы. На наш взгляд, это очевидно. Мы активно работаем и видим, что есть группы стран по интересам — кому-то более интересна Луна, кому-то околоземная инфраструктура, а кому-то навигация. В этом плане со странами БРИКС нам, как представляется, удается найти общие направления, мы двигаемся достаточно быстро вперед и по линии двусторонних отношений, и многосторонних. Особенно в области дистанционного зондирования Земли. У нас всех есть общие задачи, связанные с нашими большими территориями и большим населением. И мы все заинтересованы в том, чтобы совместными усилиями снижать риски возникновения чрезвычайных ситуаций или по крайней мере быстро на них реагировать, получать качественную информацию, которая была бы полезна для народно-хозяйственных целей. Это одно направление. Второе направление — навигационные услуги, здесь тоже есть широкая область применения. Мы можем поднять качество этих услуг друг для друга и внутри наших стран. Также мы отрабатываем возможности создания совместных орбитальных станций, но это, наверное, более отдаленное будущее.

— Скептики говорят, что Россия до сих пор в освоении космоса использует советский технологический задел, разработки Глушко, Королева и так далее. Якобы новая конструкторская космическая школа не появилась. Вы с этим готовы поспорить?

— Наверное, нет смысла. Действительно, был огромный задел, который опередил свое время, и его мы используем до сих пор. Но если говорить серьезно о том, тот ли сейчас «Союз» летает, который был во времена Королева, то, конечно, нет. Система управления, всё, что сделано в «цифре», — это уже совершенно другая ракета. А если сравнивать внимание, усилия и финансирование, которые были доступны конструкторским школам в то время, это совершенно другие масштабы. Вместе с тем космическая отрасль оживает, начинают разрабатываться новые проекты. Сформированы группировки спутников, буквально вот за последние год-два, и по дистанционному зондированию Земли, и по связи, которые дают новые возможности и новое качество. В школы вернулась астрономия, и это, конечно, повышает интерес ребят. «Роскосмос» и наши предприятия заключили договоры по целевому набору с ведущими вузами нашей страны для привлечения студентов по окончании учебы к работе в ракетно-космической отрасли. Благодаря этому, думаю, ситуация исправляется. Я, например, уже вижу много молодых и талантливых инженеров и конструкторов на предприятиях.

— Как вы относитесь к многоразовым системам выведения? Весь мир наблюдает за успехами Илона Маска…

— Многоразовые системы, конечно, интересны. Вопрос только в том — как скоро они станут основным трендом. Экономическая выгода от их использования, и я уже это говорил, пока неочевидна. Но мы работаем и в этом направлении.

— Задел создан какой-нибудь?

— Задел создавался уже давно, работы проводились нашими предприятиями, в частности, Центром Хруничева — проект «Байкал», были и другие. И история создания «Энергии» и «Бурана» не прошла даром. Сейчас в том числе и правительство поддерживает нас — недавно заместитель председателя правительства Дмитрий Рогозин принял решение о создании совместной авиационно-космической конструкторской группы по возвращаемым ступеням. Мы считаем, что это полезная инициатива, которая поможет нашей работе.

— Появление частных компаний по освоению космоса вы бы приветствовали?

— Я, может быть, неожиданную вещь скажу, ведь у нас считается, что госкорпорации — самые основные сторонники огосударствления. Но мое мнение — динамичное развитие коммерческих направлений является необходимым условием успеха в современных условиях. Разумеется, нужно отметить, что у нас пока нет крупных инвесторов, которые хотели бы работать в космической отрасли. Нет бизнесменов, которые понимали бы, что в космосе проекты реализуются довольно долго, это «длинные» деньги. А такое понимание позволило бы им лучше видеть, куда двигаться, и многие вещи упростились бы. И не только с точки зрения финансовых ресурсов, дополнительных возможностей и фондирования, но и во многом — с точки зрения подходов. Повторяю: я считаю участие частных инвесторов совершенно необходимым. Понятно, что сразу этого не сделать.

— Частных инвесторов, которые вкладывались бы в ваши разработки, или частных инвесторов, которые бы создавали свои?

— И тех и других. Но мы понимаем, что это может происходить только поэтапно. И мы будем помогать, потому что с «нуля» на голом месте очень тяжело работать и создавать новое. Понятно, что в первую очередь, наверное, можно ожидать появления проектов наименее инвестиционно- и технологически емких. Например, бизнесов, которые связаны с малыми космическими аппаратами, с сервисами, но мы готовы поддерживать любые серьезные проекты и ожидаем, конечно, в свою очередь, роста частных инвестиций. То же относится и к рынку пусковых услуг.

— Кто-то приходил с идеей, что вот, ребята, давайте мы построим космодром, построим ракету и будем запускать?

— Есть, пришли и купили «Морской старт», например. Пришли и сказали: мы готовы увеличить количество пусков и найти новых клиентов. Мы ответили: отлично, давайте — и уже два контракта с южнокорейцами на пуски подписали. Гибкость и динамичность свойственны частному бизнесу, мы это, разумеется, используем и будем использовать дальше. «Роскосмос», откровенно говоря, серьезно загружен специфическими, государственными задачами, которые не всегда имеют коммерческий аспект, но мы открыты для предложений и говорим: давайте, делайте, а «Роскосмос» будет помогать. Частники в области сервисов продажи и услуг космической деятельности создают то новое, что требует рынок. Мы в этом году несколько раз встречались с теми, кто работает с данными дистанционного зондирования Земли. Компании предлагают свои услуги, и мы заключаем с ними соглашения. Им нужна активная поддержка. Этот рынок, разумеется, нужно регулировать законодательно, чтобы обеспечить благоприятную среду для его развития. Вот по этим направлениям «Роскосмос» сейчас и работает. Надеемся, что по многим проектам появятся инвесторы, которые те или иные разрабатываемые составные части ракет-носителей и элементы полезной нагрузки будут готовы финансировать. С ними мы будем открыто и на понятных и прозрачных условиях работать. Уверен, что это открывает новые возможности для развития космической деятельности России."



https://iz.ru/644206/inna-grigoreva/...trasl-ozhivaet

----------


## Avia M

Жалко "птичку"...

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 15 сентября. /ТАСС/. Автоматическая межпланетная станция Cassini вошла в пятницу в плотные слои атмосферы Сатурна и прекратила свое существование.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Станция Cassini вошла в атмосферу Сатурна и прекратила свое существование - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Продолжительный научный эксперимент, имитирующий условия полета на Марс, завершится в США в воскресенье.

На протяжении восьми месяцев пять добровольцев из США и один из Великобритании жили практически в полной изоляции от внешнего мира на Гавайских островах в специальном комплексе на склоне спящего вулкана Мауна-Лоа, отдаленно напоминающем пейзаж Марса. Это был уже пятый по счету такого рода эксперимент на данном объекте, организуемый Университетом штата Гавайи и финансируемый Национальным управлением США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).

Научный руководитель проекта Ким Бинстед в пятницу пообещала в первую очередь накормить вышедших на свежий воздух участников эксперимента спелыми ананасами, папайей, манго, местными овощами и запеканкой из яиц, хлеба и сыра собственного приготовления. Бинстед является профессором Университета штата Гавайи, специалистом по разработкам в области искусственного интеллекта.

Четверо мужчин и две женщины

В команду ученых, отобранных по конкурсу из 700 претендентов для участия в нынешнем проекте, вошли четверо мужчин и две женщины. Специалисты из NASA и Университета штата Гавайи рассчитывают, что эксперимент поможет подготовить первый полет человека на Марс, который космическое ведомство США надеется осуществить в 2030-е годы. Эксперты решали за счет эксперимента медицинские и психологические проблемы, с которыми может столкнуться экипаж корабля, отправляющийся в долгое путешествие в дальний космос.

В этих целях участники эксперимента на Гавайях осуществили достаточно сложную программу научных исследований, находясь под постоянным наблюдением. Ученые следили за своими подопечными с помощью телекамер, установленных внутри комплекса, и различных датчиков, закрепленных на их теле.

Жилищем участников эксперимента было двухэтажное здание общей площадью 111,5 кв. м, находящееся на высоте 2,6 км над уровнем моря на склоне вулкана, который в последний раз извергался в 1984 году. Здание имеет форму купола высотой 7 м, а его диаметр составляет 12 м. На первом этаже расположена научная лаборатория и подсобные помещения, на втором - маленькие спальные комнаты. Купол является полупрозрачным и не герметичным.

Наружу - лишь в скафандрах

Шестеро участников эксперимента выходили наружу, чтобы взять образцы грунта и провести геологические исследования, только в космических скафандрах. Физических контактов с людьми за пределами комплекса у них не было. Питались они исключительно "космической" - замороженной, сублимированной и консервированной - пищей. Радиосвязь между участниками эксперимента и их кураторами осуществлялась с 20-минутной задержкой - именно столько времени требуется на прохождение сигнала между Землей и Марсом.

Прежние эксперименты

Первый такой эксперимент состоялся на Гавайях в 2013 году. Первые две группы жили там по четыре месяца, третья - продержалась в два раза дольше, четвертая - целый год.

Бинстед в мартовском интервью корреспонденту ТАСС не скрывала, что участники эксперимента, имитирующие полет на Красную планету, проходят тяжелейшее психологическое испытание. "Если говорить об экипажах в целом, то неизбежно случается какого-то рода конфликт, межличностный конфликт, - поведала ученый. - Упирается все в самые разные причины".

"Когда я рассуждаю о конфликте в экипаже, я всегда думаю о первой строчке в "Анне Карениной" - о том, что все счастливые семьи похожи друг на друга. Источник конфликта в этих "полетах" действительно всякий раз немножко другой. Чрезвычайно сложно предсказать, в чем он будет заключаться. Но те случаи, когда участники эксперимента ладят между собой и хорошо работают, [всегда] очень похожи [друг на друга]", - подчеркнула эксперт.

Самым длительным из всех подобных экспериментов по имитации полета на Марс считается "Марс-500", проводившийся в России в 2010-2011 годах. Шестеро добровольцев из России, Франции, Италии и Китая находились в полной изоляции 520 суток - столько займет предполагаемый полет на Марс и обратно. Проект был осуществлен в Институте медико-биологических проблем (ИМБП) Российской академии наук (РАН) при участии Европейского космического агентства.

Планы на будущее

Как рассказывала корреспонденту ТАСС Бинстед, следующий эксперимент начнется на Гавайях в январе будущего года, причем, как ожидается, с участием россиян. "Мы в действительности надеемся, что у нас в следующий раз будет член экипажа из России", - заявила специалист. По ее словам, "круг лиц", из которых производится отбор, уже определен, и среди кандидатов есть россияне. В то же время Бинстед отказалась уточнить, кто из граждан России находится в списке претендентов на участие в эксперименте, сославшись на то, что не может разглашать такие детали до завершения процесса отбора.

Она подтвердила, что организаторы эксперимента стараются "следовать основным нормам NASA". Согласно изложенной ею информации, всем желающим принять в нем участие "надо, к примеру, иметь [высшее] образование в области точных наук плюс определенный стаж работы". Ценится также "опыт работы в сложных условиях, вроде кабины пилотов самолета, операционной в больнице или какой-то военной деятельности". Специалисты стремятся также подобрать людей с "определенной психикой, которая наблюдается у астронавтов".

Одним словом, речь идет о "способности хорошо работать с другими людьми и одновременно выносить экстремальные условия", отметила Бинстед.

Почти все лето она провела в Москве по американской научно-образовательной программе Фулбрайта. Бинстед взаимодействовала с коллегами из ИМБП РАН. Перед отъездом она сказала корреспонденту ТАСС: "Уверена, что сообща мы сможем добиться крупного прогресса в устранении или понижении барьеров, мешающих организации длительных пилотируемых полетов в целях исследования космического пространства"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В США завершается длительный эксперимент по имитации полета на Марс - Космос - ТАСС


На Земле "экскрименты"  про "жизнь на Марсе" проводить как-то спокойнее, чем вне её)) 




По окончании можно сожрать бананасы и свежую вкусную запеканку от мастера по ИИ  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Китайский грузовой космический корабль "Тяньчжоу-1" завершил в субботу третью орбитальную стыковку с дозаправкой лаборатории "Тяньгун-2". Об этом сообщило агентство Синьхуа.

По его информации, процесс занял примерно три дня и прошел без каких-либо затруднений. Первая дозаправка модуля была совершена 22-27 апреля, вторая - 14-15 июня.

"Тяньчжоу-1" был запущен на орбиту 20 апреля с космодрома Вэньчан, расположенного в южной провинции Хайнань. Он способен доставлять в космос до шести тонн полезного груза. Впоследствии данный аппарат должен будет регулярно совершать полеты к "Тяньгун-2", перевозя оборудование для обеспечения работы космической лаборатории.

Китай последовательно реализует программу строительства собственной орбитальной станции, которая должна быть введена в эксплуатацию к 2020 году. Миссия "Тяньчжоу-1" является частью плана по отработке необходимых для этого технологий."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Грузовик «Тяньчжоу-1» завершил третью дозаправку космического модуля «Тяньгун-2» - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» продолжает работу по обеспечению МЧС России и партнеров в Международной Хартии по космосу и крупным катастрофам космическими снимками с аппаратов дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) районов техногенных катастроф или подвергшихся разрушительному воздействию стихии.

Так в августе 2017 года Центр Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» по взаимодействию с Хартией и МЧС России выполнил ряд задач по мониторингу чрезвычайных ситуаций по всему миру. В их числе мониторинг пожаров в Республиках Бурятия и Саха, в Иркутской, Амурской, Волгоградской и Оренбургской областях, Красноярском крае, ХМАО, ЯНАО, а также в Армении, Испании (Галисия), Черногории. Также была произведена съемка прохождения урагана «Харви» в США (штат Техас); последствий наводнения в Непале, Сьерра-Леоне, Бангладеш, Венесуэле, Вьетнаме; подтопления в Красноярском крае, Тверской области, г. Хабаровске и г. Уссурийске; последствий схода селя в Республике Крым, в КНР (Синьцзян-Уйгурский автономный район и провинция Сычуань).

В этот же период по различным заявкам отсняты объекты, к которым было привлечено повышенное внимание. Среди которых район строительства Крымского моста, опасные объекты в Казахстане, последствия пожара на складе боеприпасов в Хабаровском крае, район последствий подтопления рудника в Республике Саха (н.п. Мирный), объекты ЧМ по футболу 2018 и район аварии на Нижнебурейской ГЭС.

Всего в интересах мониторинга вышеуказанных ситуаций предоставлены данные ДЗЗ в объеме 4 468 914 кв. км (в том числе с КА «Ресурс-П» – 3 698 852 кв. км, с КА «Канопус-В» – 770 062 кв. км), с учетом облачных маршрутов и архивных материалов.

В настоящее время Хартия насчитывает 16 членов и включает: Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос», Европейское, Французское, Немецкое, Бразильское, Индийское, Китайское, Корейское, Канадское, Аргентинское, Венесуэльское, Японское космические агентства, американские Национальную администрацию по мониторингу атмосферы и океана и Геологическую службу, британскую компанию DMC Imaging Ltd и Европейскую организацию спутниковой метеорологии."

Подробнее :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24095/

----------


## OKA

"Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б", стартовавшая в пятницу с космодрома Плесецк, вывела на низкую околоземную орбиту спутник "Глонасс-М" в связке с разгонным блоком "Фрегат". Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.

"Космическая головная часть ракеты космического назначения среднего класса "Союз-2.1б" в составе разгонного блока "Фрегат" и космического аппарата "Глонасс-М" в расчетное время - 03:12 мск - штатно отделилась от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б", - говорится в сообщении.

"Выведение космического аппарата "Глонасс-М" на расчетную орбиту разгонным блоком "Фрегат" займет несколько часов", - уточнили в Минобороны.

Пуск ракеты космического назначения "Союз-2.1б" был осуществлен в 03:03 мск боевым расчетом космических войск Воздушно-космических сил РФ с космодрома Плесецк.

По данным военного ведомства, это третий пуск ракеты-носителя "Союз-2" с Плесецка в 2017 году."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Спутник «Глонасс-М» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» выведен на низкую околоземную орбиту - Космос - ТАСС

"В пятницу, 22 сентября, в 03 часа 03 минуты по московскому времени с Государственного испытательного космодрома Плесецк в Архангельской области боевым расчетом Космических войск ВКС проведен успешный пуск ракеты космического назначения  среднего класса «Союз-2.1Б» с российским навигационным космическим аппаратом «Глонасс-М».

Пуск проведен под общим руководством командующего Космическими войсками – заместителя главнокомандующего Воздушно-космическими силами генерал-полковника Александра Головко.

Старт ракеты-носителя и выведение космического аппарата на расчетную орбиту прошли в штатном режиме.

Через три минуты после старта ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1Б» была взята на сопровождение средствами наземного автоматизированного комплекса управления Главного испытательного космического центра имени Германа Титова.

В расчетное время космический аппарат «Глонасс-М» был выведен на целевую орбиту разгонным блоком «Фрегат» и принят на управление наземными средствами Космических войск ВКС.

С космическим аппаратом установлена и поддерживается устойчивая телеметрическая связь. Бортовые системы космического аппарата «Глонасс-М» функционируют нормально.

Это третий пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2» с космодрома Плесецк в 2017 году. Летные испытания космического ракетного комплекса «Союз-2» начались на космодроме Плесецк 8 ноября 2004 года. За прошедшие тринадцать лет с северного космодрома проведено 31 пуск ракет-носителей «Союз-2» этапов модернизации 1а, 1б и 1в. Кроме того 20 пусков РН «Союз-2» проведены с космодрома Байконур.

Выведенный на орбиту космический аппарат пополнит орбитальную группировку российской Глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы «Глонасс». В настоящее время в составе орбитальной группировки «Глонасс» 25 космических аппаратов, из которых космический аппарат нового поколения «Глонасс-К» проходит летные испытания, и один космический аппарат «Глонасс-М» находится на исследовании главного конструктора системы.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2143168@egNews

----------


## OKA

> "Сооснователь Microsoft Пол Аллен с умом тратит деньги, заработанные на продаже компьютерных программ — на них он строит самолёты и собирается запускать ракеты в космос. Основанная в 2011 году компания Vulcan Aerospace редко проводит публичные мероприятия, но в этот раз повод был. 31 мая 2017 года состоялась торжественная презентация гигантского самолёта Stratolaunch для запуска ракет в космос — в этот день махину с размахом крыла больше, чем размер МКС, впервые выкатили из ангара для испытаний топливозаправочной системы. Этот день знаменует окончание начальной фазы строительства самолёта — и начало наземных и лётных испытаний.
> 
> Многоразовый самолёт-носитель для ускорения первых ступеней ракет — это ещё один способ снизить стоимость космических запусков по выводу маленьких спутников на орбиту. С такими самолётами вывод грузов на орбиту буквально станет обыденным явлением: полёты можно совершать по несколько раз в день.
> 
> В последние несколько недель с самолёта сняли трёхэтажные строительные леса и другую строительную оснастку — и впервые нагрузили полным весом стойки шасси с 28 колёсами. Это был ключевой этап перед тем, как начинать остальные испытания. Когда стойки выдержали нагрузку, появилась возможность впервые взвесить воздушное судно. Его масса составила примерно 226,8 тонн.
> 
> Вложение 79124 Вложение 79125 Вложение 79126 Вложение 79127
> 
> Исходя из габаритов самолёта это не такая уж большая масса. Размах крыла Stratolaunch составляет 117 м (мировой рекорд), длина судна 72 м, а высота 15 м.
> ...




"Самолет с самым длинным в мире крылом впервые запустил двигатели


Pratt & Whitney PW4056 на самолете Stratolaunch
Dylan Schwartz / Stratolaunch Systems

Перспективный самолет Stratolaunch с самым большим в мире размахом крыла впервые запустил все свои шесть турбовентиляторных реактивных двигателей. Согласно сообщению компании Stratolaunch Systems, разрабатывающий этот летательный аппарат, проверки силовых установок прошли успешно. Следует отметить, что на первом этапе одновременного запуска двигателей не производилось — каждая силовая установка стартовала и работала по отдельности. Это позволило оценить надежность подвесов, систем управления двигателями и подачи топлива.

Stratolaunch, как ожидается, будет использоваться в качестве платформы воздушного старта — с него в воздухе будут запускаться небольшие ракеты для вывода полезной нагрузки на низкую околоземную орбиту. Летательный аппарат выполнен по двухфюзеляжной схеме. Размах его крыла составляет 117,3 метра. Длина обоих фюзеляжей составляет 72,5 метра. Для сравнения, размах крыла крупнейшего в мире самолета — Ан-225 «Мрия» — составляет 88,4 метра, а длина фюзеляжа — 84 метра.

Американский самолет оборудован шасси с 28 колесами: каждый фюзеляж имеет основные стойки шасси с 12 колесами и носовые — с двумя. Высота Stratolaunch составляет 15,2 метра. Cамолет имеет массу 226,8 тонны и максимальную взлетную массу — 589,7 тонны. Для взлета Stratolaunch необходима полоса длиной 3,7 километра. Аппарат сможет выполнять полеты и запуск ракет-носителей в стратосфере, однако точная предельная высота его полета не уточняется. Стратосферой называют слой атмосферы, расположенный на высоте от 11 до 50 тысяч метров. Stratolaunch сможет нести полезную нагрузку массой 249,5 тонны.

Первая публичная демонстрация нового самолета состоялась в конце мая текущего года. С тех пор Stratolaunch уже прошел несколько наземных проверок бортовых систем, включая пневматику и системы управления полетом. Новые испытания с последовательным одиночным запуском двигателей проводились в середине сентября. Самолет оборудован двигателями компании Pratt & Whitney PW4056. Такие же сегодня устанавливаются на пассажирские самолеты Airbus A300, A310, A330, Boeing 747-400, 767 и 777.

Каждая силовая установка на Stratolaunch имеет свою собственную систему управления, а также свои собственные топливные баки и систему подачи топлива. Такое разделение позволяет повысить надежность самолета. В ходе проверки каждый двигатель самолета сперва раскручивался с помощью внешней вспомогательной установки, затем в него подавалось топливо, а потом производился запуск. Запущенный двигатель оставляли на некоторое время работать на холостых оборотах.

Согласно действующим планам компании Stratolaunch Systems, первый демонстрационный полет нового самолета с запуском ракеты-носителя состоится в 2019 году. Аппарат запустит крылатую ракету-носитель Pegasus XL, масса которой составляет 23,1 тонны. Какую полезную нагрузку будет нести ракета, пока неизвестно. В целом, Stratolaunch может обеспечить одновременный запуск трех ракет типа Pegasus. Масса полезной нагрузки этих ракет составляет 443 килограмма. Рабочей высотой запуска крылатых ракет-носителей Pegasus являются 12 тысяч метров.

Помимо Stratolaunch, по двухфюзеляжной схеме выполнен самолет Model 348 White Knight Two, предназначенный для запуска космического корабля SpaceShipTwo. Этот аппарат уже выполняет полеты. Его длина составляет 24 метра, а размах крыла — 43 метра. Самолет может нести полезную нагрузку массой 17 тонн.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/21/engines

----------


## Avia M

Россия не планирует отсоединять свой сегмент от Международной космической станции (МКС).
Заявления о возможном выделении российского сегмента МКС в самостоятельную станцию велись на фоне планов США затопить МКС. Если США примут решение о затоплении станции, тогда, конечно, какие-то меры со своей стороны принимать будем. Однако пока такого решения нет. Как и нет задач ни с нашей, ни с американской стороны о сокращении сотрудничества"

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20170925/1505469262.html

----------


## OKA

" 25 сентября 2017 года ракета-носитель «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» и телекоммуникационным космическим аппаратом «АзиаСат-9» вывезена с технологической заправочной площадки на стартовый комплекс. Ракета космического назначения (РКН), в соответствии с графиком, установлена в вертикальном положении на пусковой установке. Пусковой расчет начал работу по подготовке РКН к пуску 28 сентября по графику первого стартового дня

Специалисты предприятий Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» проведут автономные и комплексные испытания систем ракеты-носителя и разгонного блока (РБ), отработку и анализ телеметрической информации и подготовят наземный пуско-проверочный комплекс к проведению контрольного режима предстартовой подготовки разгонного блока.

26 сентября будут проведены работы по контрольному набору стартовой готовности РН и имитации заправки. По результатам всех испытаний 28 сентября, в день пуска, должно пройти совещание с участием членов Государственной комиссии о готовности к проведению заправки ракеты-носителя и проведению пуска РКН с КА «АзиаСат-9».

Старт РКН «Протон-М» с КА «АзиаСат-9» запланирован с пусковой установки 39 пл.200 космодрома Байконур 28 сентября 2017 года в 21:52:16 мск.

Телекоммуникационный спутник «АзиаСат-9» разработан и изготовлен фирмой Space Systems/Loral (США) по заказу Asiasat (Гонконг).  Космический аппарат предназначен для предоставления услуг в области телевидения и телекоммуникаций на территории Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона.

Контракт на предоставление пусковых услуг для запуска испанского спутника с использованием ракеты-носителя тяжелого класса «Протон-М» и разгонного блока «Бриз-М» заключила компания International Launch Services Inc. (ILS, Рестон, США), имеющая эксклюзивное право на маркетинг РН «Протон». ILS - дочернее предприятие «Государственного космического научно-производственного центра имени М.В. Хруничева».

Предстоящий запуск с КА «Азиасат-9» должен стать 96–м пуском ракеты-носителя «Протон» в рамках контрактов, заключенных ILS."



Много фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24127/

----------


## OKA

"Австралия подтвердила намерение создать национальное космическое агентство. Об этом сообщил австралийский сенатор Саймон Бирмингем на Международном конгрессе астронавтики, который прошел в понедельник, 25 сентября, в Аделаиде. Рассказ о событии опубликовало издание The Conversation.

В Австралии, в отличие от большинства развитых стран, нет собственного космического агентства или государственной программы, которая занималась бы освоением космоса. Несмотря на то, что в начале 1990-х годов в стране был создан Австралийский институт космических исследований (ASRI), он не получает финансовой поддержки от государства, так как на тот момент правительство не нашло стратегических, экономических или социальных причин для обретения самостоятельности в космосе. Однако теперь власти страны пересмотрели свое решение и объявили о намерении создать Национальное космическое агентство.

Никаких подробностей о том, как будет работать новая структура, пока не сообщается. Известно только, что агентство займется исследованием космического пространства в мирных целях, а также разработкой и внедрением новых космических технологий. Также агентство планирует сотрудничать с ведущими мировыми космическими агентствами и корпорациями, в том числе с Роскосмосом, NASA и Европейским космическим агентством.

Стоимость создания агентства, которая еще окончательно не определена, будет включена в бюджет на 2018 год. Тем не менее, Бирмингем отшутился, что новое ведомство вряд ли станет таким же крупным, как NASA. Рабочая группа представит отчет о масштабах и структуре агентства к марту 2018 года. 

Этим летом Япония и Франция заключили соглашение о совместной миссии по добыче грунта марсианского спутника Фобоса. Японское агентство аэрокосмических исследований (JAXA), в свою очередь, приняло решение организовать пилотируемый полет на Луну к 2030 году."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/25/au...a-space-agency


Познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/154721.html

----------


## OKA

" Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» и NASA (Национальное управление по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства США) в ходе 68-го Международного астронавтического конгресса в Аделаиде (Австралия) подписали совместное заявление о сотрудничестве в области исследования и освоения дальнего космоса. 

РОСКОСМОС и NASA подтвердили намерение использовать Международную космическую станцию (МКС) как основу для дальнейшего исследования космоса, а также - взаимодействие в рамках международной лунной программы: создание окололунной посещаемой платформы Deep Space Gateway, унификация стандартов, научные миссии на окололунной орбите и на поверхности Луны. 

В частности, партнеры намерены разработать международные технические стандарты, которые будут использоваться в дальнейшем, в том числе и для создания станции на окололунной орбите. РОСКОСМОС и NASA уже пришли к взаимопониманию по стандартам стыковочного узла будущей станции. С учетом серьезного отечественного опыта по разработке стыковочных узлов, будущие элементы станции будут созданы на основе российских разработок, также, как и стандарты систем жизнеобеспечения. Разработанные стандарты будут использоваться всеми странами при разработке и создании своей космической техники. 

В настоящее время другие космические державы так же рассматривают вопрос присоединения к проекту международной лунной программы исследований и созданию Deep Space Gateway - изучают свой научно-технический потенциал для участия в исследованиях спутника Земли. 

Стороны также обсудили возможности использования российских ракет-носителей (РН) для создания инфраструктуры лунной станции. Так, на первом этапе предполагается использование американской сверхтяжелой РН SLS параллельно с отечественными тяжелыми РН «Протон-М» и «Ангара А5М». После создания российской сверхтяжелой ракеты, она так же будет использоваться для обеспечения лунной орбитальной станции. 

Основные работы по созданию лунной станции начнутся в середине 2020-х годов. 

Игорь КОМАРОВ, генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС»: «Не менее пяти стран работает над созданием собственных пилотируемых кораблей и систем. С тем, чтобы в будущем избежать проблем в вопросах технического взаимодействия, часть стандартов должна быть унифицирована - для возможности разным странам работать на своих изделиях и стыковаться к международной окололунной станции. Часть ключевых стандартов будет сформирована на базе российских разработок. Достигнутые договоренности открывают новые перспективы международного сотрудничества и расширяют возможности использования мощностей российской ракетно-космической промышленности»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24136/

Унификация стандартов- ключевое)) 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%98

В пежу всякие дюймы, фунты и мили! Даёшь метры, килограммы и тысячи километров в час)))

А что там, в середине 20-х будет, это доживём-увидим, м.б.))

----------


## OKA

"Космические войска ВКС России приняли на сопровождение спутник "Глонасс-М", который был запущен 22 сентября. Об этом сообщили в среду в Минобороны РФ.

"Специалисты Центра контроля космического пространства Космических войск ВКС приняли на сопровождение наземными средствами главного центра разведки космической обстановки Космических войск ВКС разгонный блок "Фрегат" и выведенный им на орбиту 22 сентября 2017 года космический аппарат "Глонасс-М", - сказали в пресс-службе.

Информация о спутнике и разгонном блоке внесена в Главный каталог космических объектов российской системы контроля космического пространства."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Космические войска ВКС РФ приняли на сопровождение спутник «Глонасс-М» - Космос - ТАСС


"Национальное космическое агентство создается в Египте. Соответствующий указ подписал в среду премьер-министр страны Шериф Исмаил, передает телеканал Extra. Законодательный акт будет передан на утверждение парламента, который на будущей неделе приступает к работе после летних каникул.

Как сообщил по итогам заседания кабмина министр по делам высшего образования Халед Абдель Гаффар, "у Египта уже есть опыт запуска спутников". "Создание профильного агентства будет способствовать тому, что страна будет активно развивать свои космические технологии", - отметил министр.

В июле этого года было объявлено о планах по запуску в 2019 году египетского космического аппарата EgyptSat-A, который создаст российская ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" взамен вышедшего из строя в 2015 году спутника EgyptSat-2. Спутник получит усовершенствованные оптико-электронную систему и бортовой комплекс управления, высокоскоростную бортовую радиолинию и модернизированные солнечные батареи. При этом доля российских комплектующих в EgyptSat-A будет существенно выше, чем в EgyptSat-2.

EgyptSat-2 был запущен 16 апреля 2014 года с космодрома Байконур с помощью ракеты-носителя "Союз-У". Его предшественник - EgyptSat-1 - был изготовлен украинским предприятием КБ "Южное". Спутник запустили в 2007 году с космодрома Байконур с помощью ракеты-носителя "Днепр". В июле 2010 года управление спутником было потеряно."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4597402

А ведь у них есть возможность  космодром построить)) Предварительно договорившись с Суданами, Эритреей, Эфиопией и Сомали  :Biggrin:   И пр. добрыми соседями того региона))

----------


## OKA

"Глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров надеется, что в будущем старт международной космической экспедиции к Луне или Марсу состоится на российской ракете-носителе сверхтяжелого класса с космодрома Восточный. Об этом он сказал в пятницу в эфире телеканала "Россия 1".

"Мне бы хотелось в будущем видеть старт международной космической экспедиции к Луне или Марсу с космодрома Восточный на нашей ракете-носителе сверхтяжелого класса", - сказал он.

Также Комаров добавил, что облик проекта окололунной станции Deep Space Gateway, о создании которой Россия и США договорились на Международном астронавтическом конгрессе в Австралии, "сейчас отрабатывается".

По словам главы Роскосмоса, существует понимание необходимости совместной работы двух стран. "Я думаю, традиции и совместная работа на МКС [Международной космической станции] являются необходимой основой для того, чтобы наши отношения развивались, как и понимание того, что мы действительно великие космические державы. И от России, и от США зависит фактически развитие будущего космоса", - подчеркнул Комаров."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Роскосмосе надеются на запуск международных экспедиций на Марс на российских ракетах - Космос - ТАСС

Не пропадёт, поди))  Кооператив "Марс" на горизонте событий))

----------


## Avia M

Ранее Комаров заявил, что Роскосмос и NASA договорились о создании новой космической станции Deep Space Gateway на орбите Луны. Предполагается, что станция будет обитаемой. Отправку первых модулей планируется осуществить в 2024–2026 году.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20171002/1505993498.html

----------


## OKA

"Бремя популяризаторов на плоской Земле

    В прошлый понедельник РЕН ТВ отличилось, показав передачу про адептов плоской Земли. Не хочется сотрясать впустую воздух возмущением, но вот на некоторые мысли о популяризации и лженауке в 21 веке эта история меня навела. В канун запуска первого спутника, праздника научного познания и технического прогресса, эти размышления, надеюсь, еще более к месту.


    С котиком даже плоская Земля становится лучше

    Увы и ах, подобная передача далеко не первая и не последняя. Раньше с большой шумихой показывались целые фильмы вроде "Плесени", "Тайны воды" и тому подобного. В конце 90-х годов, помнится, по телевидению мне попалась передача Александра Гордона, поддерживающая лунный заговор. Даже телестудия Роскосмоса семь лет назад отличилась, мягко говоря, очень неоднозначным фильмом "Космос как послушание". А насчет РЕН ТВ даже не хочется шутить про "новое пробитое дно" - пришельцы, заговоры, чупакабры, пророчества и прочий конец света там каждый день в изобилии.

    Но сейчас передача по телевидению не переворачивает мир. Забавно, но, похоже, что основным ее выхлопом стали попытки пиарщиков операторов сотовой связи поймать хайп, устроив "баттл" в твиттере, к которому присоединились пиарщики других компаний. Из властелина умов телевидение превратилось в плохой YouTube, что нагляднее всего видно в той же передаче, где используются куски из чужих роликов.

    Что любопытно, передача построена достаточно продумано. Канал вроде бы дистанцируется от плоскоземельцев - закадровый голос говорит, что официальная наука считает Землю шарообразной, а дальше начинают цитировать людей, которые утверждают обратное. Подача материала, правда, тенденциозная - объяснений, как настоящие ученые установили шарообразность Земли нет, а вот "доказательства" и прямая речь плоскоземельцев занимают все время.

    Наверное, самое обидное в передаче то, что астролог обозначен как "популяризатор науки". Если подпись "популяризатор науки" стала выглядеть лучше, чем "астролог" это даже хороший признак, но грустно, когда появляются поддельные популяризаторы. И хорошо работающих способов защиты от этого нет. По формальным признакам вроде работы в отрасли или ученой степени я же первый вылечу из списка. Да и не помогает это - создатель "новой хронологии" Фоменко - настоящий академик РАН, а в плоскоземельной передаче выступал кандидат технических наук. Организация, объединяющая популяризаторов, не помешает появлению другой, лженаучной, организации, живая и здравствующая РАЕН тому наглядный пример. В общем, потребляя информационный контент, всегда следует держать в уме возможность того, что вам подсовывают ерунду.

    В условиях, когда свой блог или канал делается нажатием одной кнопки, маргиналы с бредовыми построениями будут всегда. То, что в школы вернули астрономию - замечательно, но в каждом отдельном классе качество преподавания зависит от конкретного учителя. И просто выучить тот факт, что Земля круглая, немногого стоит - знание без понимания не устоит перед "разоблачениями" различных конспирологов. Необходимо не просто знать, например, то, что Земля - геоид, но и понимать, как это установили еще две с лишним тысячи лет назад, и какие факты окружающего мира подтверждают это и сейчас. Есть масса способов интересного изучения той же астрономии, и если учитель не показывает программы-планетарии, не задает домашние задания по Orbiter или Kerbal Space Program, он все еще застрял в 20 веке.

    Отдельный интересный вопрос состоит в том, что последнее время социальные сети массово заменили показ контента по времени появления на фильтры, отображающие то, что может понравиться конкретному пользователю. В таких условиях человек будет чаще получать подтверждения своей точке зрения, и нужны недюжинные любопытство и честность по отношению к себе, чтобы понять ошибку и изменить свое мнение.

    И в смысле научного любопытства у меня есть серьезная претензия к конспирологам. Лженаука бесплодна в том смысле, что ее адепты останавливаются на одном месте. В здании настоящей науки каждый кирпич опирается на другие, и сам подпирает расположенные выше. А адепты плоской Земли не хотят строить полноценную космологию. В рамках мысленного эксперимента, представим, что Земля действительно плоская, и вы это доказали. Но ведь надо идти дальше! Нужно объяснить гравитацию, движение Луны, Солнца и планет. Разницу видимых созвездий в зависимости от широты и разное время восхода Солнца при изменении долготы. Смену времен года. Распространение радиоволн по поверхности плоского диска. Элементарное любопытство и добросовестность требуют вести новые исследования.

    Нравится нам это или нет, но мир уже давно изменился. Вместо легионов общества "Знание" и телевидения, которое не могло рассказывать про плоскую Землю вне контекста истории астрономии, теперь мы видим море противоречивых мнений, теорий и фактов, в котором приходится постоянно держать голову включенной. Проверять источники и не доверять авторитетам, пытаться сопоставить каждый новый факт с уже известной картиной мира. Объяснять истину и разоблачать заблуждения в своем окружении. Не надо паниковать, что люди массово отупеют, но работ по просвещению на наш век хватит с лихвой. Лженаука и мракобесие были всегда, но почти ровно шестьдесят лет над земным шаром полетел первый спутник - наука и просвещение оказались сильнее."

https://lozga.livejournal.com/155038.html


Ну , общество "Знание" не ко всем приходило с целительными научными воззрениями))

"..Говорил, ломая руки,
Краснобай и баламут
Про бессилие науки
Перед тайною Бермуд.
Все мозги разбил на части,
Все извилины заплёл —
И канатчиковы власти
Колют нам второй укол.

Уважаемый редактор!
Может, лучше — про реактор?
Там, про любимый лунный трактор?
Ведь нельзя же! — год подряд
То тарелками пугают —
Дескать, подлые, летают,
То у вас собаки лают,
То руины говорят! .."   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

http://www.bards.ru/archives/part.php?id=19107




Вах!

----------


## AndyK

> "Бремя популяризаторов на плоской Земле.
> 
>     В прошлый понедельник РЕН ТВ отличилось, показав передачу про адептов плоской Земли...


"Занятная" пирадача, краем глаза и уха зацепил. РЕН-ТВ невозможно стало смотреть, реально - 


> пришельцы, заговоры, чупакабры, пророчества и прочий конец света там каждый день в изобилии


 Прокопенко хоть и политрабочий, но все ж таки военный (бывший), как можно всю эту пургу нести? Мало того что с экранов ТВ, так еще и книг наплодил (кто их, интересно, читает?)

----------


## OKA

> "Занятная" пирадача, краем глаза и уха зацепил. РЕН-ТВ невозможно стало смотреть, реально -  Прокопенко хоть и политрабочий, но все ж таки военный (бывший), как можно всю эту пургу нести? Мало того что с экранов ТВ, так еще и книг наплодил (кто их, интересно, читает?)



Ну , когда надо было расшатать потоками ложных тезисов сознание сов. граждан , со всей мощью государственных советских СМИ, повылезало всё- от астрологии , УФО до кашмаровских))

И ведь выпускники советских вузов, кто "на всякий случай", кто  всеръёз бросились "заряжать" воду и кремы от телевизора :Biggrin: 
 А карму до сих пор чистят за невысокую мзду))

Крайняя массовая "отрыжка", помнится, "аумсёмрике", или как там их называли- ежедневно по радио на всю страну )) У укров "белое братство" процветало, да сект и сейчас полно. Кузи всякие с Анастасиями и пр. бизнес-проекты, типа города Солнца))  


Обычное низведение общества к уровню ниже правящего класса. Ведь этот самый "класс"- уровня среднестатистических советских граждан, и гениев там вряд ли так уж много))

А некоторых депутатов страшно бывает слушать)) Такую ню несут порой))

Такой песец ещё встречается :

http://tass.ru/opinions/interviews/4578619



"Роскосмос хочет оставить единственное в мире научно-исследовательское судно космической связи "Космонавт Виктор Пацаев" в качестве музея, а не подвергать утилизации. Об этом в понедельник сообщил глава госкорпорации Игорь Комаров.

"Судьба судна "Виктор Пацаев" обсуждается. Мы не хотели бы, чтобы оно было поставлено в утиль и обсуждаем варианты сохранения его культурной ценности как музея. Мы заинтересованы в том, чтобы его наследие было правильно использовано", - сказал Комаров.

В 2015 году стало известно, что Роскосмос готов безвозмездно передать "Пацаева" Министерству культуры РФ для Музея Мирового океана. Однако музей, сказали в его руководстве, при всем желании не сможет содержать судно, имеющее на борту музейные экспозиции об истории космонавтики и изучении океана из космоса. На его ремонт и докование сегодня требуется 135 млн рублей. Ежегодное содержание судна обходится в 16 млн рублей.

В музее считают, что с учетом нового статуса судна "Космонавт Виктор Пацаев" как объекта культурного наследия, необходимо изыскать средства на его содержание, о чем направлены соответствующие обращения в федеральные структуры. Музей же готов содержать и обновлять экспозиции, предоставлять, как и все предыдущие 15 лет, свой причал.

Позднее ведущий специалист Музея Мирового океана в Калининграде, у которого ошвартован этот уникальный теплоход, Ирина Хабидова рассказала ТАСС, что судно космической связи "Космонавт Виктор Пацаев", которому грозила участь быть списанным на металлолом, признано выявленным объектом культурного наследия, подлежащим государственной охране .

Виктор Пацаев, чье имя носит судно, - летчик-космонавт СССР, Герой Советского Союза. Трагически погиб при разгерметизации спускаемого аппарата во время посадки "Союза-11" 30 июня 1971 года."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4608653

Странно, у других стран тоже есть суда космической связи. Вот данный корабль он таки да, единственный))

----------


## Avia M

С плавучего космодрома "Морской старт" (Sea Launch) сначала предполагается продолжить запускать "Зенит" украинского производства, а затем постепенно переходить на создаваемый в России "Союз-5"...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20171003/1506072689.html

Хотели отказаться..




> Российская государственная корпорация «Роскосмос» больше не планирует закупать ракеты «Зенит», которые изготавливаются на украинском ракетно-космическом государственном предприятии «Южный машиностроительный завод имени А.М. Макарова» («Южмаш»). Об этом в настоящее время сообщил официальный представитель Федерального космического агентства Игорь Буренков.
> По словам Буренкова, «Зениты» заказываться больше не будут, а те спутники, которые планировалось вывести на орбиту с их помощью, будут запущены с помощью носителей собственной разработки семейства «Ангара».

----------


## Avia M

Европейское космическое агентство (ESA) представит два документальных фильма к 60-летию запуска СССР первого искусственного спутника Земли, которое будет отмечаться во всем мире 4 октября 2017 года...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20171003/1506090525.html

----------


## Avia M

В 2017 году исполняется 60 лет начала космической эры человечества. 4 октября 1957 года с 5-го Научно-исследовательского полигона Министерства обороны СССР, получившего впоследствии название космодром БАЙКОНУР, ракетой-носителем «Спутник» (Р-7) был запущен первый искусственный спутник Земли. Через 295 секунд после старта первый спутник был выведен на эллиптическую орбиту высотой в апогее 947 км, в перигее 288 км. На 315 секунде после старта произошло отделение спутника, и он подал свой голос. «Бип! Бип!» – именно так звучали его позывные. ПС-1 стал первым искусственным объектом на орбите Земли. Спутник летал 92 дня, совершил 1440 оборотов вокруг планеты (пролетев около 60 млн. км), а его радиопередатчики на батарейках работали в течение двух недель после старта.

Создание первого космического аппарата началось в ОКБ-1 в ноябре 1956 г. Спутник был разработан как очень простой аппарат, поэтому и получил название – космический аппарат ПС-1 (простейший спутник). Он представлял собой шар диаметром 58 сантиметров и весом 83,6 килограмма. ПС-1 был оснащен четырьмя штырьковыми антеннами для передачи сигналов работающих от батареек передатчиков.Над созданием искусственного спутника Земли работала целая группа ученых, конструкторов во главе с основоположником практической космонавтики Сергеем КОРОЛЁВЫМ.

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23099/

----------


## OKA

Ещё видео :

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...MGOiulbVm-OkLw

----------


## OKA

" 4 октября 2017 года на космодроме ВОСТОЧНЫЙ стартовали комплексные испытания стартового комплекса. Ракета-носитель (РН) «Союз-2.1а» совместно с разгонным блоком (РБ) «Фрегат» вывезена с технического на стартовый комплекс и установлена в стартовую систему. Проведен наезд мобильной башни обслуживания на стартовую систему и генеральные испытания систем ракеты-носителя и разгонного блока «Фрегат».

5 октября 2017 года продолжатся комплексные испытания систем РН и РБ. В частности, будет проведен контроль набора стартовой готовности разгонного блока «Фрегат», контрольное включение, прием и анализ телеметрической информации разгонного блока, просмотр результатов регистрации телеметрической информации генеральных испытаний ракеты-носителя. 6 октября на ВОСТОЧНОМ будет проходить работы по термостатированию космической головной части. В четвертый стартовый день, 7 октября, сотрудники предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли России и совместного расчета будут проверять электромагнитную совместимость радиоэлектронных средств комплекса с отводом Мобильной башни обслуживания и проводить подготовку к снятию ракеты-носителя со стартовой системы стартового комплекса.

Железнодорожный состав с блоками РН «Союз-2.1а» прибыл на станцию Ледяная 10 сентября и был транспортирован на космодром «Восточный». Специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА - ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» и РКЦ «Прогресс» в рамках проведения комплексных испытаний технического комплекса провели цикл механической сборки ракеты космического назначения.

Старт ракеты «Союз-2.1а» с российскими спутниками дистанционного зондирования Земли и мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций «Канопус-В» № 3 и № 4 предварительно намечен на декабрь 2017 года. Это будет третий пуск с нового российского гражданского космодрома.

Второй пуск с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ запланирован на ноябрь 2017 года. Ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» выведет на орбиту российский спутник дистанционного зондирования Земли «Метеор-М» № 2-1. Ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» для второго пуска с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ в настоящее время проходит испытания и по окончанию будет так же отправлена в Амурскую область.

Первый запуск с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ состоялся 28 апреля 2016 года. Самарская ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1а» вывела на орбиту космические аппараты «Аист-2Д», «Ломоносов» и нано-спутник SamSat-218. На РН «Союз-2.1а» проведена модернизация бортовой вычислительной машины - она стала более производительной и менее габаритной. Благодаря модернизации существенно снизились размеры бортовой кабельной сети системы управления."

Все фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24170/

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/155279.html

----------


## Avia M

> Вместо космонавта Юрия Лончакова, руководившего центром с марта 2014 года, ЦПК возглавит гендиректор летно-исследовательского института (ЛИИ) имени Громова Павел Власов.



Начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов Юрий Лончаков отправлен в отставку. Конфликт довольно давно зрел в Звездном городке. В мае нынешнего года космонавт Геннадий Падалка высказался против того, каким образом Юрий Лончаков руководит центром и опубликовал открытое письмо. Тогда же была проведена проверка. Что она показала - неизвестно, результаты ее почему-то засекречены. Однако, по всей видимости, "Роскосмос" отреагировал на результаты этой проверки: Юрию Лончакову было предложено уволиться. Он в настоящее время находится на лечении. Исполняющим обязанности начальника Центра подготовки космонавтов назначен Максим Харламов. Он спешно отозван с Байконура. 

https://www.kp.ru/daily/26743/3771719/

----------


## OKA

"Возможный источник Ru-106 в Европе - спутник AMC-9, контроль за которым потерян 17 июня 2017 г.

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

https://lozga.livejournal.com/153444.html






Утром 17 июня спутниковый оператор SES в Люксембурге потерял контроль над телекоммуникационным спутником, находившемся на геостационарной орбите. Вскоре ExoAnalytic Solutions начали наблюдать падающие фрагменты разваливающегося спутника AMC-9. Он находился на орбите с 2003 г. Изотоп Ru-106 входит в состав батарей питания ИСЗ.


О росте уровня излучения Ru-106 в Германии сообщалось в конце сентября - начале октября. Учитывая обстоятельства, госкорпорация "Росатом" обратилась за дополнительной информацией в Росгидромет о возможном содержании Ru-106 в атмосфере на территории Российской Федерации, в том числе вокруг объектов атомной отрасли.

Данные, полученные из cистемы радиационного мониторинга Росгидромета, свидетельствуют о том, что в пробах аэрозолей в период с 25 сентября по 7 октября на территории Российской Федерации, в том числе и на Южном Урале, Ru-106 не обнаружен, кроме единственного пункта измерения в г.Санкт-Петербурге. Концентрация Ru-106 в данном пункте измерений за период со 2 по 6 октября была ничтожна, и составляла 115,4 мкБк/м3, что на четыре порядка величины ниже допустимой объемной активности, регламентируемой нормами радиационной безопасности.

Для сравнения, на основе подтвержденных данных из стран Европы, получаемых МАГАТЭ, в этот же период времени концентрация Ru-106 в Румынии составляла 145000 мкБк/м3, в Италии 54300 мкБк/м3, Украине 40000 мкБк/м3, Словении 37000 мкБк/м3, Польше 9930 мкБк/м3 и т.д."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1116970.html

----------


## OKA

"Навигационный космический аппарат «Глонасс-М» №52, созданный компанией «Информационные спутниковые системы» имени академика М.Ф. Решетнёва», начал использоваться по целевому назначению.

Спутник «Глонасс-М» №52, выведенный на орбиту 22 сентября 2017 года, принят в эксплуатацию по итогам проверок на функционирование в лётных условиях. Новый космический аппарат стал использоваться по целевому назначению взамен спутника, отработавшего в системе в полтора раза дольше гарантированного срока.

С вводом в эксплуатацию спутника «Глонасс-М» №52 состав орбитальной группировки системы ГЛОНАСС восполнен до штатного количества – 24 космических аппарата."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24237/


"МОСКВА, 18 октября. /ТАСС/. Преобразование полигона "Капустин Яр" в космодром потребует финансовых затрат и времени, при наличии Восточного, Плесецка и казахстанского Байконура это не целесообразно и не планируется. Об этом в среду сообщил журналистам его начальник генерал-майор Олег Кислов.
СМОТРИТЕ ТАКЖЕ

Что важно знать о космодроме Восточный
"Ранее на полигоне действительно выполнялись задачи, свойственные космодрому, и все же специфика полигона направлена на испытания ракетного вооружения и военной техники. Полигон в перспективе можно использовать и как космодром, но это потребует и финансовых затрат по созданию соответствующей инфраструктуры, и определенного времени", - сказал он.
"Это [замена Байконура полигоном "Капустин Яр"] нецелесообразно, так как в настоящее время у Российской Федерации имеется 1-й Государственный испытательный космодром Плесецк, а также для этих целей предназначен космодром Восточный. В настоящее время космодром Байконур успешно выполняет поставленные задачи по оказанию пусковых услуг по выведению в космос полезных нагрузок различного назначения", - добавил генерал.
В этой связи каких-либо планов использовать инфраструктуру полигона "Капустин Яр" для проведения испытаний современных пилотируемых систем сейчас нет. "Возможности существующих и вновь созданных космодромов полностью обеспечивают необходимые потребности по отработке современных пилотируемых космических систем", - считает Кислов.
Государственный центральный межвидовой полигон Министерства обороны РФ "Капустин Яр" существует с 13 мая 1946 года, когда постановлением Совета министров СССР был учрежден Государственный центральный полигон реактивной техники. На нем проводятся испытания реактивной техники в интересах всех видов Вооруженных сил страны. В частности, там прошли отработку более 35 ракетных систем стратегического назначения."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4655067

----------


## OKA

"Японские исследователи обнаружили под поверхностью Луны огромную пещеру длиной 50 км, которую в будущем можно использовать для оборудования там исследовательской базы. Об этом сообщило сегодня национальное аэрокосмическое агентство JAXA.

Пещера была обнаружена на основе анализа данных, переданных японским исследовательским зондом "Кагуя". Эта пустота находится под кратером Мариус на внешней стороне Луны. Сначала "Кагуя" смогла заснять вход в пещеру, а затем с помощью электромагнитного зондирования удалось изучить ее подземную структуру.
По мнению экспертов агентства, эта длинная пещера образовалась примерно 3,5 млрд лет назад в результате вулканической деятельности. Размещение там исследовательской базы позволит снизить негативное воздействие на нее радиации и резких перепадов температуры, считают в JAXA."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Японские ученые нашли на Луне пещеру, где можно разместить исследовательскую базу - Космос - ТАСС

Много ракет-перехватчиков и боевых роботов поместится, однако  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Пилотируемый космический корабль «Союз МС-02», на котором в апреле 2017 года вернулись с МКС трое членов экипажа, разгерметизировался незадолго до приземления. Об этом стало известно только сейчас, после заявления Томаса Стаффорда, председателя Консультативного совета NASA, сообщает SpaceNews. После распространения новости ее официально прокомментировали представители «Роскосмоса».

В последнее время NASA финансирует собственную программу пилотируемых полетов, благодаря чему агентство планирует снизить затраты на транспортировку астронавтов на российских «Союзах». Несмотря на то, что обе компании, участвующие в программе (Boeing и SpaceX), пока не готовы к пилотируемым полетам, в NASA уже отмечали, что не планируют заключать контракт с «Роскосмосом» на перевозку астронавтов после 2018 года.

Ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-02» успешно стартовала с космодрома «Байконур» 19 октября 2016 года. Он был пристыкован к МКС почти шесть месяцев, а 10 апреля 2017 года на корабле вернулись на Землю члены 49/50 долговременного экипажа Международной космической станции: командир Сергей Рыжиков («Роскосмос») и бортинженеры Андрей Борисенко («Роскосмос») и Роберт Шейн Кимброу (NASA).

Изначально ни о каких проблемах при посадке не сообщалось. Однако теперь, полгода спустя, председатель Консультативного совета NASA Томас Стаффорд сообщил, что при спуске скоба парашюта задела сварной шов, что привело к разгерметизации на высоте восемь километров. При дальнейшем спуске, на высоте около пяти километров, открылся клапан нормализации давления и в дальнейшем спуск прошел штатно. Экипаж корабля при этом никак не пострадал, поскольку космонавты во время полета одеты в гермокостюмы.

Появившуюся в СМИ новость о разгерметизации прокомментировали для N+1 представители «Роскосмоса»:

В апреле текущего года при спуске с орбиты ТПК «Союз МС-02» было зафиксировано незначительное падение давления во время раскрытия основного парашюта, которое никак не отразилось на здоровье экипажа, поскольку он находился в герметичных скафандрах, которые используются для повышения безопасности полета экипажа. Комиссия проанализировала случившееся – ситуация имеет случайный маловероятный характер, все необходимые меры для исключения повторения аналогичной ситуации в будущем приняты.

Также новость прокомментировал Игорь Комаров, генеральный директор «Роскосмоса»: «Эта ситуация была впоследствии отработана совместно с NASA. После этого были проведены и пуски, и успешные посадки спускаемых аппаратов».
На данный момент уже четыре пилотируемых корабля серии «Союз МС» слетали на МКС и вернулись. Еще два корабля («Союз МС-05» и «Союз МС-06») пристыкованы к МКС и вернутся в декабре 2017 года и в феврале 2018 года.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/10/18/hull-breach

----------


## OKA

"Наблюдательный совет Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» под председательством Заместителя Председателя Правительства РФ Дмитрия РОГОЗИНА одобрил назначение Игоря БЕЛОУСОВА на должность исполнительного директора АО «Конструкторское бюро химавтоматики» (КБХА, г. Воронеж). В настоящее время Игорь БЕЛОУСОВ работает заместителем Генерального директора АО «НПО Энергомаш», руководителем программы РД-191.

Игорь АРБУЗОВ, Генеральный директор АО «НПО ЭНЕРГОМАШ»: «У Игоря Ивановича – огромный багаж знаний и профессионального опыта, он руководил многими государственными и научными проектами. Именно такой человек, с твердой позицией и высоким потенциалом нужен сегодня воронежскому КБХА».

***

Игорь Иванович БЕЛОУСОВ родился 7 января 1960 года в г. Шверин (Германия). В 1982 году окончил механический факультет Военной инженерной Краснознаменной академии им. А. Ф. Можайского, а в 2001 году - экономический факультет Московского авиационного института.
С 1977–1997 годы проходил службу в Вооруженных силах.
С 1997 по 2001 год руководил отделом в ФГУП «Центр эксплуатации наземной космической инфраструктуры» при РКА. С 2001 по 2009 годы – руководитель отделов в РОСКОСМОСЕ, Росавиакосмосе.
С 2009 по 2012 год - главный советник Экспертного управления Президента Российской Федерации. С 2012 по 2014 годы - заместитель генерального директора по двигательной тематике ФГУП «ГКНПЦ им. М. В. Хруничева».
С 2014 по 2015 год - заместитель начальника департамента, начальник департамента АО «ОРКК».
В 2015 году назначен на должность заместителя генерального директора АО «НПО Энергомаш», руководителя программы РД-191.
***

АО КБХА осуществляет полный цикл создания жидкостных ракетных двигателей - проектирование, изготовление, испытание и поставки товарных двигателей для ракет оборонного, научного и народнохозяйственного назначения. КБХА проводит разработку двигателей для ракет-носителей (РН) «Союз-2», «Ангара», кислородно-водородных двигателей разгонных блоков, кислородно-метановых двигателей для перспективных РН, научно-исследовательские работы в области создания перспективных ЖРД. В настоящее время предприятие реализует задачу создания нового двигателя для второй ступени РН «Союз-5» –РД 0124МС."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24246/




"Россия и США подписали соглашение о создании Международной орбитальной окололунной станции. О перспективах участия России в этом проекте, завершении развертывания российского сегмента МКС и привлечении частного капитала в космическую деятельность «Известиям» рассказал исполнительный директор госкорпорации «Роскосмос» по пилотируемым космическим программам, летчик-космонавт, Герой СССР и России Сергей Крикалев.

— На Международном астронавтическом конгрессе в Австралии Россия и США подписали соглашение о создании Международной орбитальной окололунной станции. Расскажите, в чем цель этого проекта?

— Пока ни одна из стран не имеет гарантированного финансирования этого международного проекта. Обсуждение находится в первоначальной фазе, позволяющей оценить целесообразность ряда мер — чтобы каждая из стран-участниц впоследствии искала финансовые возможности для реализации задуманного. Сейчас речь идет о создании окололунной станции на высокоэллиптической орбите. Предварительно обсуждались разные варианты, включая строительство станции на низкой окололунной орбите. Естественно, если говорить о полете на поверхность Луны, то самым эффективным является прямой полет с Земли. Но выбран вариант, который дает больше возможностей для исследования дальнего космоса, сохраняя возможность высадок на поверхность Луны.

— Какое участие в проекте может принять Россия?

— Идет рассмотрение участия России в создании шлюзового модуля. Но в дальнейшем возможны разные варианты участия, в том числе и использование нашей транспортной системы — ракет-носителей и космических кораблей, участие наших автоматических аппаратов серии «Луна» в выборе мест высадки человека на поверхность. Сама Луна — это промежуточный этап движения к расширению пространства обитания человечества. Это полигон для отработки технологий вне магнитного поля и радиационных поясов Земли.

— Какие еще модули в будущем могла бы изготовить Россия, помимо шлюзового?

— Трансформируемый модуль — один из вариантов развития лунной инфраструктуры. Возможно создание Россией и дополнительного энергетического модуля.

— Когда к станции полетит лунная версия нашего корабля «Федерация»?

— Полет в сторону Луны на корабле тяжелого класса возможен, когда будет создан носитель сверхтяжелого класса.

— То есть после 2028 года?

— Да, корабль технически привязан к сверхтяжелой ракете.

— Сколько российских космонавтов может войти в экипаж окололунной станции?

— Пока такой вопрос не обсуждается. Но, скорее всего, ситуация будет такой же, как при обсуждении формирования экипажей МКС перед ее строительством. Всё будет зависеть от баланса вкладов, а поскольку сейчас финансирование со стороны каждой страны не просчитано, то разговор пока идет об инженерной оценке проекта.

— Будет ли Россия продолжать свою национальную лунную программу, если мы будем участвовать в Международной орбитальной окололунной станции?

— Эти программы — составные части друг друга. Есть наша лунная программа, есть американская, есть европейская. Конечно, они пересекаются. Когда мы говорим про международную программу, это значит «вместе», а не «вместо».

— Учитывая стоимость разработки сверхтяжелой ракеты, целесообразно ли для России создавать подобный носитель, а не пользоваться американской техникой?

— Вопрос экономической целесообразности на единичных проектах очень трудно оценивать. Предыдущий опыт говорит о том, что в космосе всегда нужны альтернативы. В программе МКС были две параллельные системы — шаттлы и корабли «Союз». Сначала предполагалось, что все ротации экипажей будут проводиться американскими челноками, а корабли «Союз» будут использовать как спасательные капсулы. Как только случилась катастрофа с шаттлом «Колумбия», все пересели на наш «Союз», который и сейчас единственный доставляет экипажи на МКС. Отсутствие резервных технологий в космосе может оказаться дороже, чем вклад в их создание. Если произойдет сбой и все останутся без доступа к развернутой у Луны инфраструктуре, экономические потери окажутся колоссальными.

— Сможет ли Россия содержать две станции — российский сегмент МКС и модуль окололунной станции?

— Партнеры по созданию окололунной станции понимают, что, уходя к Луне, бросать низкую околоземную орбиту нецелесообразно, здесь мы точно останемся. Будет ли это один свободнолетающий модуль, будет он посещаемым или постоянно обитаемым, пока обсуждается. Очевидно, что необходимо создавать более эффективные средства выведения, удешевлять доступ в космос, создавать системы с длительным сроком эксплуатации и минимальным обслуживанием, миниатюризировать системы станции, выделяя дополнительный объем на МКС, привлекать коммерческих пользователей, которые будут использовать станцию, взяв часть затрат на себя.

— Привлекать частников в окололунную станцию не планируется?

— Окололунная станция будет развиваться за государственный счет. Утверждения, что в США есть «главный инноватор всея Земли» Илон Маск, который станет двигать человечество за пределы низкой околоземной орбиты, нельзя воспринимать всерьез. Бизнес приходит только туда, где уже сняты большие риски. Пока мы учились запускать спутники, выходить в космос — риски были большие и никто, кроме государства, не мог потянуть такую задачу. Как только задачи становятся повторяющимися, когда становится понятно, как просчитать затраты и где получить прибыль, сразу подтягивается бизнес. Он будет приходить в освоение низкой околоземной орбиты, где всё стало проще и понятнее. А проекты, где ошибка может привести к возрастанию расходов в разы, — прерогатива государства.

— Чем можно привлечь частников на МКС?

— Сейчас часть ресурсов американского сегмента МКС отданы в пользование частных компаний. Ресурс продают потребителям, которым требуется провести эксперимент в космосе. Масштабы, правда, пока не те.

— Один из способов коммерциализации — доступ на станцию космических туристов. Россия заключила соглашение с ОАЭ о помощи в формировании отряда космонавтов этой страны. Предусматриваются ли полеты их космонавтов на российских кораблях?

— Это возможно. Они хотят отправить космонавта. Но программа, которую сейчас декларируют ОАЭ, подразумевает не единичный полет на орбиту, а построение полномасштабной системы доступа в космос. «Роскосмос» готов оказать им помощь.

— С весны 2017 года численность российского экипажа МКС сокращена с трех человек до двух. Когда можно ожидать возвращения численности?

— Это произойдет после запуска многофункционального лабораторного модуля (МЛМ).

— Насколько оперативно после него к МКС могут быть отправлены следующие модули?

— Запуск следующего модуля возможен в короткие сроки после МЛМ, потому что он готов и находится на хранении в РКК «Энергия». Речь идет об узловом модуле. Следующий за ним научно-энергетический модуль (НЭМ) — в процессе производства. Его оболочка изготавливается по новой технологии — сваркой трением с перемешиванием. Поначалу производитель не мог обеспечить необходимую форму, но сейчас технология освоена. Сначала пойдет МЛМ, запуск узлового модуля — 2018 год. НЭМ пока стоит на 2019-й. 

— В случае завершения эксплуатации МКС в 2024 году из этих модулей  планировалось создать национальную Российскую орбитальную станцию. Планы сохраняются?

— Такое предложение было спровоцировано тем, что изготовление новых модулей задерживалось, а станцию предполагалось эксплуатировать изначально до 2015 года. Когда запуск МЛМ перенесли, возник вопрос, зачем его делать, если станции не будет. Возникла идея — отделить новые модули и на их базе строить российскую национальную станцию. Это была скорее защитная реакция отрасли. Сейчас партнеры по МКС сходятся в том, что в станцию вложено много средств — и, уничтожив такую платформу для научных космических исследований, создать ее заново будет тяжело. Думаю, что возобладает мнение о продлении ее работы и после 2024 года.

У меня сейчас прямо дежавю, ведь подобные разговоры в конце 1990-х годов шли о судьбе станции «Мир». Оптимально тогда было бы построить новую станцию на базе старой, т.е. добавить международные модули к станции «Мир». И даже если на «Мире» отказали какие-то системы, то осталась бы сама оболочка, которая держит объем и температуру, в ней можно находиться и работать. Ведь такой модуль тоже дорогого стоит, приносит новые знания. Например, через 10 лет эксплуатации на станции «Мир» потекла система терморегулирования. Мы начали разбираться, в чем дело, на ходу учились ремонтировать, хорошо, что она изначально была сделана ремонтопригодной. Полученный опыт тогда заложили в конструкцию новой станции — МКС. Опыт МКС, в свою очередь, мы используем на окололунной станции."

https://iz.ru/659276/sergei-krikalev...hutochnyi-etap

----------


## OKA

"Дирекция тематического парка "Космический городок", расположенного в Тулузе на юге Франции, намерена приобрести у России тот пилотируемый корабль "Союз МС-3", который доставил французского астронавта Тома Песке на Международную космическую станцию (МКС). Об этом сообщила в пятницу газета французских деловых кругов Les Echos.
"Космический городок" празднует в этом году свое 20-летие, отмечает газета. Его посещаемость возросла на 25% с начала года, а в прошлом году его посетили рекордные 323 тыс. человек. Теперь это парк, пропагандирующий достижения космической науки, намерен закрепить свой успех, приобретя корабль "Союз", на котором француз был доставлен на МКС и вернулся на Землю. Он станет уже вторым "Союзом" в коллекции "Космического городка".
Как ожидается, космический корабль, созданный в России и побывавший на орбите Земли, будет представлен на обозрение публики в будущем году. "Космический городок" в этом и прошлом году был тесно связан с программой пребывания астронавта Европейского космического агентства Песке на МКС. На экраны в залах комплекса в прямом эфире транслировались его репортажи с орбиты, рассказы об МКС и корабле "Союз". В городке была открыта выставка, посвященная условиям жизни и работы астронавтов и космонавтов на борту космической станции.
По возвращению в июне на Землю Песке неоднократно приезжал в "Космический городок", общался с посетителями и специалистами комплекса. В настоящее время он принимает активное участие в работе 30-го Международного конгресса астронавтов, который проходит в залах "Космического городка".
Как сообщил региональной газете L'Union директор тематического парка в Тулузе Жан-Батист Дебуа, "переговоры с российской стороной относительно продажи спускаемой капсулы "Союза" начались недавно". По его словам, "представители России подтвердили свою заинтересованность в работе по этой сделке". Дебуа отказался назвать сумму, за которую может быть приобретен "Союз". "Определенный бюджет на это выделен, но многое будет зависеть от стоимости доставки из России на юг Франции", - добавил он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: Франция купит у России корабль «Союз», доставивший французского астронавта на МКС - Космос - ТАСС


"Cit de l'Espace" - отличная задумка. В аэрокосмическом городе просто обязан быть свой "городок"-музей-парк.

К сожалению, в РФ беда с обычными авиамузеями, про космос... Хорошо, что имеется , то что имеется))

Лучше пусть на заводах полузакрытые отраслевые музеи сохраняются, чем в одну кучу , под открытое небо стаскивать.

Это не Тулуза)) И не "Smithsonian" ))

----------


## OKA

"ДЕНЬ ПАМЯТИ 24.10.2017 09:08

24 октября 1960 года на площадке 41 полигона №5 Министерства обороны СССР (сегодня – космодром БАЙКОНУР) произошла крупнейшая катастрофа в истории ракетной техники, унесшая жизни десятков людей.

При подготовке к первому испытательному пуску межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты Р-16 произошел незапланированный запуск двигателя второй ступени, струей газов прожгло баки первой ступени и горящее топливо выплеснулось на расстояние более ста метров. В это время около ракеты находились десятки испытателей. В огне пожара погибли 74 человека, более 50 получили ранения и ожоги. Среди погибших - Главнокомандующий РВСН Главный маршал артиллерии М.И.НЕДЕЛИН, военнослужащие полигона - офицеры и солдаты, специалисты ракетной промышленности.

В этот же день, три года спустя, 24 октября 1963 года в шахтной пусковой установке ракеты Р-9 произошел пожар, в результате которого погибли 8 испытателей. С тех пор 24 октября считается «черным» днем в космонавтике. В этот день принято вспоминать тех, кто отдал свои жизни ради космоса.

Освоение космоса - фантастически сложная задача. Исследователи космоса осознанно идут на риск, некоторые из них отдали за это свои жизни. Мы всегда будем помнить имена этих героев и осознавать всю значимость и опасность их работы.

23 марта 1961 года погиб советский лётчик-истребитель, член первого отряда космонавтов СССР Валентин Васильевич БОНДАРЕНКО. За 19 дней до первого полета человека в космос при наземных испытаниях в барокамере произошел несчастный случай — загорелся тренировочный костюм космонавта. От полученных ожогов он скончался.

27 января 1967 года погибли американские астронавты Вирджил ГРИССОМ, Эдвард УАЙТ, Роджер ЧАФФИ. Во время испытаний «Аполлона-1» произошло возгорание, причиной которого послужило короткое замыкание в электропроводке. Атмосфера на корабле состояла из чистого кислорода, в связи с чем огонь распространился очень быстро и повредил скафандры астронавтов. Весь экипаж погиб.

24 апреля 1967 года при завершении программы полета корабля «Союз-1» погиб лётчик-космонавт №7, дважды Герой Советского Союза (второй раз звание присвоено посмертно), инженер-полковник, командир первого в мире экипажа космического корабля Владимир Михайлович КОМАРОВ. Во время спуска на Землю не вышел основной парашют спускаемого аппарата. На большой скорости аппарат врезался в землю, вследствие чего произошло возгорание остатков конструкции.

30 июня 1971 года погибли советские космонавты Георгий Тимофеевич ДОБРОВОЛЬСКИЙ, Владислав Николаевич ВОЛКОВ, Виктор Иванович ПАЦАЕВ. При завершении экспедиции к первой пилотируемой орбитальной станции «Салют-1» во время спуска корабля «Союз-11» произошла разгерметизация спускаемого аппарата на большой высоте. В то время конструкция корабля не предусматривала полетных скафандров для экипажа.

28 января 1986 года на 73 секунде полёта шаттла «Челленджер» произошел взрыв внешнего топливного бака, что привело к разрушению корпуса челнока. Погиб весь экипаж – астронавты Фрэнсис СКОБИ, Майкл СМИТ, Эллисон ОНИДЗУКА, Джудит РЕЗНИК, Рональд МАКНЕЙР, Грегори ДЖАРВИС и первый астронавт-непрофессионал Криста МАКОЛИФФ, которая выиграла конкурс «Учитель в космосе».

1 февраля 2003 года погибли астронавты Ричард ХАСБАНД, Уильям МАККУЛ, Майкл АНДЕРСОН, Илан РАМОН, Калпана ЧАВЛА, Дэвид БРАУН, Лорел КЛАРК. При возвращении шаттла «Колумбия» после 16-суточного полета, в плотных слоях атмосферы при воздействии атмосферных газов произошло повреждение внутренней структуры крыла, что привело к разрушению космического корабля.

22 августа 2003 года на стартовой площадке космодрома Алкантара (Бразилия) произошла авария ракеты-носителя VLS-1, которая была предназначена для запуска на орбиту двух спутников. Внезапно включился один из четырех двигателей первой ступени ракеты, начался пожар, а впоследствии произошел взрыв топливных баков. Взрыв сровнял с землёй пусковую установку ракеты, превратив конструкцию высотой 10 этажей в груду искорёженного металла. Погиб двадцать один человек."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24261/


Познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/156162.html

----------


## OKA

"Blue Origin впервые испытала двигатель для лунной ракеты

Компания Blue Origin провела первые огневые испытания двигателя BE-4. Разные модификации двигателя будут устанавливаться на первую и вторую ступени разрабатываемой компанией тяжелой ракеты New Glenn, предназначенной для вывода грузов на орбиту Земли или Луны. Об этом сообщает издание Ars Technica.

Компания Blue Origin известна своей многоразовой ракетой New Shepard, предназначенной для суборбитальных полетов. В 2015 году New Shepard стала первой ракетой-носителем, побывавшей в космосе, и совершившей после этого успешную посадку. Компания планирует использовать ее для космического туризма, и недавно показала капсулу для пассажиров, которая будет устанавливаться на носовую часть ракеты.

Помимо туризма Blue Origin также собирается заняться и доставкой грузов в космос, причем не только на земную орбиту, но и на Луну. Для этого она разрабатывает тяжелую ракету-носитель New Glenn и двигатель BE-4 для нее. Ракета будет использоваться в двух вариантах: двух- и трехступенчатом. В многоразовой первой ступени будут устанавливаться 7 двигателей BE-4, а во второй один BE-4, модифицированный для работы в вакууме. Двигатель, работающий на жидком метане и кислороде, будет развивать тягу в 2400 килоньютонов.

Компания разрабатывает этот двигатель уже несколько лет, но первые испытания прошли только сейчас. Во время огневых испытаний на площадке Blue Origin в штате Техас двигатель работал на половине максимальной мощности в течение трех секунд. Как отметили в компании, первый запуск оказался успешным.

Помимо собственных проектов Blue Origin этот двигатель будет использоваться и другими компаниями. В 2014 компания заключила соглашение с United Launch Alliance в рамках которого Blue Origin будет поставлять двигатели для нового поколения ракет ULA. Сегодня одной из основных ракет ULA является Атлас-5, в первой ступени которой используется российский двигатель РД-180, закупаемый у НПО «Энергомаш».

В прошлом году был испытан другой ракетный двигатель, разрабатываемый частной компанией, и предназначенный для установки на сверхтяжелые ракеты Falcon Heavy и Interplanetary Transport System. Также в прошлом году прошла серия испытаний двигателя RS-25, разрабатываемого NASA для сверхтяжелой ракеты SLS и межпланетных полетов.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/10/23/BE-4-fire


"Первый экипаж на новый российский пилотируемый корабль "Федерация" могут назначить в 2018 году. Об этом сообщил во вторник журналистам начальник летной службы РКК "Энергия" Александр Калери. 
"Первый экипаж на корабль "Федерация" могут назначить в следующем году. Целесообразно совместить экспериментальный этап отработки изделия (корабля "Федерация" - прим. ТАСС) с начальным этапом подготовки экипажа. Для этого нужно не позднее середины следующего года назначить первые летные экипажи для ПТК [пилотируемого транспортного корабля]. Подготовка и некоторые технические моменты будут отличаться от подготовки на "Союзе", средства подготовки космонавтов будут объективно опаздывать, но средства экспериментальной отработки корабля будут создаваться и активно использоваться, на них понадобится бригада испытателей", - сказал он.
Ранее первый заместитель начальника Центра подготовки космонавтов Юрий Маленченко сообщил ТАСС, что подготовка первого экипажа для испытаний космического корабля нового поколения "Федерация" займет не меньше года. Он отметил тогда, что к полету на Международную космическую станцию экипаж готовится около полутора - двух лет. Это изучение корабля, работа с ним, со станцией, подготовка по программе полета конкретной экспедиции.
Тогда Маленченко отмечал, что группа или несколько групп, которые будут готовиться к пилотированию "Федерации", начнут формироваться, как только такая задача будет поставлена Центру подготовки космонавтов.
Космический корабль "Федерация" разработки РКК "Энергия" предназначен для доставки людей и грузов на околоземную орбиту, а также к Луне. Численность экипажа составит до четырех человек. В режиме автономного полета корабль сможет находиться до 30 суток, а в составе орбитальной станции - до года. Для выведения "Федерации" на орбиту планируется использовать тяжелые ракеты-носители "Ангара-А5В" и "Ангара-А5П".
Первый беспилотный полет корабля планируется на 2021 год. В 2023 году намечены орбитальный пилотируемый полет и первый полет космонавтов на МКС."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4671941


"Количество заявок от девушек в ходе нынешнего набора в отряда космонавтов выросло по сравнению с предыдущим. Об этом во вторник сообщил врио начальника Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК) им. Гагарина Максим Харламов.
"В этом наборе увеличилось число девушек, которые подали заявки в отряд космонавтов", - сказал он.
Кроме того, Харламов отметил рост числа желающих среди представителей авиационно-космической отрасли. "Хотелось бы больше видеть людей из отрасли определенного возраста, сейчас только 33% таких людей, но уже больше, чем в 2012 году (тогда число заявок от людей, работающих в отрасли было 16% - прим. ТАСС) ", - сообщил врио начальника ЦПК.
Об отборе
Роскосмос в марте этого года объявил о новом открытом наборе в российский отряд космонавтов для первых полетов на новом корабле "Федерация" к МКС и к Луне. Конкурсанты пройдут несколько этапов - отбор по образованию и профессиональной пригодности, медицинские обследования, оценку психологических качеств, тестирование по физической подготовленности. В отряд будут отбирать граждан РФ не старше 35 лет и имеющих высшее образование по инженерным, научным или летным специальностям и опыт работы. Приоритетом при отборе пользуются лица с опытом работы в авиационной и ракетно-космической промышленности России.

В честь Дня космонавтики и 17-го набора в российский отряд подробно рассказываем о том, как сделать космос своей профессией
Также претенденты должны иметь способности к изучению космической техники, уметь работать с компьютерной техникой, а также знать английский язык. С полным перечнем требований можно ознакомиться на сайтах Роскосмоса и Центра подготовки космонавтов.
Как сообщал ранее исполнительный директор по пилотируемым космическим программам Роскосмоса Сергей Крикалев, никаких ограничений по половому признаку или по расовой принадлежности для кандидатов в космонавты предъявляться не будет.
Это уже 17-й набор в российский отряд космонавтов. В предыдущий раз отбор производился в 2012 году. Тогда он был первым открытым - заявки мог подать любой желающий, а не только военные летчики и сотрудники ракетно- космической отрасли. Из 304 добровольцев было отобрано восемь человек, из которых шесть до сих пор состоят в отряде."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4672294


"Российская лунная база должна быть построена на поверхности естественного спутника Земли в период 2040-2050 годов. Тогда же должны начаться научные исследования на этой базе, следует из презентации РКК "Энергия", которую представил журналистам во вторник начальник летной службы корпорации Александр Калери. 

В честь Дня космонавтики и 17-го набора в российский отряд подробно рассказываем о том, как сделать космос своей профессией
В соответствующем слайде презентации указано, что в 2040-2050 годах планируется "строительство лунной базы, научная программа". С 2050 года планируется начать уже исследование ресурсов естественного спутника Земли. Подготовка к развертыванию базы на Луне начнется в период 2031-2040 годов, отмечается в презентации.
Как уточнил Калери, место строительства базы на Луне планируется выбрать до 2030 года.
Он отметил, что на сегодняшний день ключевым моментом развития российской лунной программы является создание нового пилотируемого корабля "Федерация". "В 2022 году планируется его первый беспилотный запуск, потом беспилотный к МКС и в 2024 году пилотируемый", - напомнил Калери.
Ранее гендиректор РКК "Энергия" Владимир Солнцев заявил, что РФ планирует высадить первого россиянина на Луну в 2031 году."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4672110

Жуть, как всем база там нужна)) Кушать не могут))  На Антарктиде бы сначала потренировались , а после крепко задумались- нахрена? ))

https://masterok.livejournal.com/2031515.html 

Чек "банкета" может оказаться неподъёмным)))

----------


## OKA

"В Совете Федерации поддерживают законопроект о новых санкциях против США, который сейчас готовится в Госдуме. Документ предусматривает возможное ограничение сотрудничества Москвы и Вашингтона в космосе и экспорта российского титана (используется авиакомпаниями Boeing и Airbus). Об этом «Известиям» рассказал заместитель председателя комитета Совета Федерации по международным делам Андрей Климов. Он отметил, что важно загодя просчитать все детали, чтобы не пострадали российские корпорации. Пока законопроект еще в стадии разработки и широко не обсуждался с бизнес-сообществом. Высокопоставленный источник в Министерстве промышленности и торговли РФ заявил «Известиям», что отечественные предприятия нацелены на партнерство и не хотели бы лишаться существующих контрактов..."

Полностью :

https://iz.ru/662074/georgii-asatria...et-vashingtonu

----------


## OKA

"Космические войска России успешно испытали маневрирующий военный спутник-инспектор, способный подлетать к другим орбитальным аппаратам и осматривать их. Такие аппараты позволят определять функционал иностранных спутников-шпионов, а также при необходимости создавать на их основе космические спутники-истребители.

По мнению отечественных экспертов, маневрирующие спутники-инспекторы станут важным элементом российской орбитальной группировки, они сыграют роль инструмента сдерживания в космической военной гонке.

Как сообщили «Известиям» в Минобороны, в ходе испытаний по управлению маневрирующим военным спутником были протестированы наземные и орбитальные средства связи, апробированы методики баллистических расчетов и новое программное обеспечение. Подтверждены возможности Космических войск по автоматической отстыковке спутника от платформы, дистанционному управлению его полетом, использованию бортового оборудования, в том числе средств наблюдения, а также по передаче полученных данных на землю и их обработке.

По информации «Известий», в ходе испытаний маневрирующий спутник отстыковался от запущенной 23 июня 2017 года космической платформы «Космос-2519» и начал автономный полет. Сначала он поменял орбиту, а потом сумел вернуться к платформе и произвести ее осмотр.

По информации российского Главного центра разведки космической обстановки, проекты по созданию космических аппаратов, способных по команде с Земли менять свою орбиту и сближаться с другими космическими объектами, реализуют также США и Китай. Так, в июле 2013 года западные СМИ сообщили, что Китай испытал три небольших спутника. Эксперты предположили, что испытания проходили в рамках секретной программы разработки противоспутниковой системы. Один из трех аппаратов даже был оснащен манипулятором.

Независимый военный эксперт Валерий Мухин рассказал «Известиям», что спутники-инспекторы — важный компонент орбитальных сил любой космической державы.

— В случае глобального конфликта чрезвычайно важно уничтожить спутниковую группировку противника, чтобы лишить его связи, навигации и возможности вести разведку, поэтому появилась идея создания таких истребителей, — отметил специалист. — В СССР, например, проводились испытания, в ходе которых один спутник подлетал к другому и взрывался, поражая цель осколками. После этих экспериментов даже были попытки создавать бронированные спутники.

По словам Валерия Мухина, главная задача орбитальных «инспекторов» — установить предназначение аппаратов, размещаемых потенциальным противником на орбите.

— По внешнему виду объекта, его конструкции, по расположению оборудования можно сделать предположения о его предназначении, — пояснил эксперт. — Кроме того, спутник-инспектор может легко совмещать функции осмотра с функциями истребителя: подошел, осмотрел, выпустил ракету, отошел.

Впрочем, Мухин подчеркнул, что спутники-истребители понадобятся России только в случае конфликта, а работы для инспекторов хватает и в мирное время.

— Такому аппарату необходима способность активно маневрировать между орбитами, именно это военные сейчас отрабатывают в ходе испытаний, — сказал эксперт. — Наличие у нас такой системы станет серьезным сдерживающим фактором для потенциальных противников. Они будут знать, что РФ может проверить, соответствует ли функционал их аппаратов заявленному.

Идея создать спутники-истребители родилась еще во времена противостояния США и СССР. Например, в СССР существовала программа ИС — «Истребитель спутников». Ее задачей было выведение из строя в угрожаемый период космических аппаратов американской системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении. Тогда все упиралось в цену аппаратов ИС: они стоили дороже, чем объект воздействия. Теперь же с появлением технологий изготовления недорогих компактных космических аппаратов ситуация может в корне измениться."

https://iz.ru/662230/sergei-valchenk...itu-inspektora


Инспектор-корректор))

----------


## OKA

"Астронавты США на МКС устранили небольшую утечку фреона из готовящегося к запуску наноспутника, при этом на американском сегменте МКС утечки фреона не было. Такое разъяснение дал корреспонденту ТАСС в четверг представитель Центра космических полетов имени Лендона Джонсона в Хьюстоне (штат Техас) Роб Нэвиэс, комментируя сообщения о возможной неисправности в сегменте.
"На американском сегменте МКС не было утечки фреона, - подчеркнул он. - Была очень небольшая утечка фреона из наноспутника, который готовили к завтрашнему запуску из шлюза на отсеке "Кибо". Она была ликвидирована и не оказала никакого влияния ни на экипаж, ни на операции на борту"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Американские астронавты на МКС устранили незначительную утечку фреона из наноспутника - Космос - ТАСС


Интересно, как определили- "по-запаху", или датчики сработали))

https://www.irk.kp.ru/daily/26622/3639213/

----------


## OKA

> "В Совете Федерации поддерживают законопроект о новых санкциях против США, который сейчас готовится в Госдуме. Документ предусматривает возможное ограничение сотрудничества Москвы и Вашингтона в космосе и экспорта российского титана (используется авиакомпаниями Boeing и Airbus)..."
> 
> Полностью :
> 
> https://iz.ru/662074/georgii-asatria...et-vashingtonu





"Возможные ограничения сотрудничества в космосе между Россией и США приведут к тяжелым последствиям для обеих сторон. Об этом заявил в пятницу ТАСС космонавт, Герой России, депутат Госдумы Роман Романенко.

Ранее председатель думского комитета по международным делам Леонид Слуцкий заявил, что не исключает, что ответ РФ на антироссийские санкции США возможен не только на дипломатическом, но и на законодательном уровне. Затем спикер палаты Вячеслав Володин подтвердил, что Госдума прорабатывает вопрос о внесении законопроекта, отвечающего на американские санкции в отношении РФ, но о конкретном содержании документа пока говорить рано. Газета "Известия", в свою очередь, сообщила, что санкционные меры могут предусматривать ограничение сотрудничества Москвы и Вашингтона в космосе.

"Санкции в космической отрасли могут вернуться к нам бумерангом. Мы без 24-часовой связи с Землей, интернета, их компьютеров, навигации не сможем работать на борту Международной космической станции. В свою очередь, США не смогут доставлять на орбиту астронавтов без нашего "Союза" и даже такая немаловажная деталь как туалет на МКС разработан российскими специалистами, комплектующие тоже наши", - сказал Романенко, совершивший полеты в космос в 2009 и в 2012 годах.
"Ни мы, ни они [США] не сможем работать в полную силу, как минимум три года. МКС - это один организм с интегрированными бортовыми системами и коммуникациями, которые тесно переплетены между собой, одна система дополняет другую", - добавил парламентарий.

По его словам, санкции могут привести к полной потере партнерства и кооперации не только между США и Россией, но и с другими странами-участниками программы МКС. "Это может быть очень невзвешенным решением. Надо посчитать убытки, надо очень сильно подумать, насколько нас отбросят назад ответные санкции. Тут требуется проведение круглого стола с привлечением специалистов", - подчеркнул Романенко.

Политик обратил особое внимание на то, что программа МКС очень важна и полезна для всего человечества в целом. "И, прекратив ее, мы надолго потеряем связь между космическими агентствами и, скорее всего, будет проще искать других, более лояльных партнеров для продолжения исследования космоса", - добавил он. "Если мы сейчас ее [программу] прекратим, мы потеряем совместную эксплуатацию станций, совместные разработки, технологии. Здесь мы полностью интегрированы и зависим друг от друга", - предупредил депутат."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4681548

Ну, допустим, за три года амеры отработают свои системы доставки грузов и паксов на орбиту))  И "горшки" свои тулетные сбацают))

  "..Политик обратил особое внимание на то, что программа МКС очень важна и полезна для всего человечества в целом..." - но как жэж без " человечества в целом"?   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

Про дипломатов и др. граждан РФ в США (в т.ч. "сидельцев") ,   консульства всякие, попробовали бы пообщаться, а потом уж за "человечество в целом" переживали))

----------


## Fencer

4 октября 2017 года в военном городке Хурба-2 под городом Комсомольск-на-Амуре в Хабаровском крае открыта мемориальная табличка.

----------


## OKA

> "Космические войска России успешно испытали маневрирующий военный спутник-инспектор, способный подлетать к другим орбитальным аппаратам и осматривать их. .."
> 
> https://iz.ru/662230/sergei-valchenk...itu-inspektora
> 
> 
> Инспектор-корректор))




"Недавнее сообщение об успешных испытаниях российского спутника-инспектора является не новостью, а официальным признанием известного уже несколько лет факта. Идея осмотра чужих спутников появилась еще на заре космической эры, и сейчас США, Россия и Китай разрабатывают, испытывают и вводят в строй свои спутники для этой цели.

Секрет Полишинеля

Аппарат "Космос-2519", про который идет речь в новости, является уже четвертым маневрирующим российским спутником за последние годы. До него орбиту изменяли "Космос-2491", запущенный в 2013, "Космос-2499" (выведен в 2014, и я про него уже рассказывал) и "Космос-2504" (2015). Внешний вид и назначение спутников официально не объявлялись, но многое можно было сказать по их поведению на орбите. По находящимся в открытом доступе элементам орбиты TLE можно было определить, что спутники сближались с другими российскими объектами. "Космос-2499" подходил близко к разгонному блоку "Бриз-КМ", который вывел его на орбиту. "Космос-2504" также сблизился со своим разгонным блоком и, похоже, ударился или состыковался с ним - орбита разгонного блока немного изменилась. В 2017 году "Космос-2504" случайно или намеренно пролетел примерно в километре от китайского космического мусора.

Далее, работа "Космоса-2519" освещалась лучше, чем работа предыдущих. Еще 23 июня, сразу после запуска, появилась информация, что спутник будет заниматься съемкой и земли, и космических объектов. Спустя месяц было открыто объявлено, что от космического аппарата отделился спутник-инспектор. По TLE стало ясно, что инспектор сближается с аппаратом "Космос-2486" - спутником оптической разведки "Персона №2". Затем инспектор стал летать вокруг носителя, оказываясь то впереди, то позади..."

Познавательный пост целиком :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/156520.html

----------


## OKA

"Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» заказала разработку «орбитальной АЭС», способной в космосе передавать энергию с помощью лазерного луча для подзарядки других спутников. Техническое задание на соответствующую научно-исследовательскую работу получило конструкторское бюро «Арсенал». В прошлом году другое предприятие отрасли — ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия» — успешно провело наземный эксперимент по передаче энергии лазером на расстояние 1,5 км. Эксперты не видят больших перспектив в создании таких орбитальных «электростанций» — проще обеспечить космическую технику энергией с помощью солнечных батарей.

Согласно техзаданию «Роскосмоса» (копия имеется у «Известий») на научно-исследовательскую работу петербургское КБ «Арсенал» должно исследовать возможные варианты применения космического аппарата для решения задач «направленной передачи энергии лазерным излучением». Генерировать энергию на борту должен атомный источник, разработка которого ведется с 2010 года, о чем ранее писали «Известия».

«Для определения вариантов проектного облика космического комплекса и обеспечения возможности его поэтапного создания допускается рассматривать уровни выходной электрической мощности ядерной энергоустановки от 100 кВт до 1000 кВт», — говорится в документе.

Разработчик должен до конца ноября 2018 года представить «Роскосмосу» возможный облик и основные характеристики спутника, варианты его размещения на различных орбитах, схемы выведения в космос, вопросы обеспечения безопасности в случае нештатных ситуаций.

В истории СССР имелся негативный опыт использования подобного аппарата. В 1978 году советский спутник «Космос-954» с ядерной энергоустановкой упал в северо-западных районах Канады. Советский Союз тогда выплатил денежную компенсацию в размере более $10 млн. Всего СССР построил более 30 космических аппаратов с ядерными энергоустановками. Их производством занимался «Арсенал», сейчас это единственное в России предприятие, обладающее опытом создания и эксплуатации таких спутников. За производство энергоустановок при этом отвечало предприятие «Красная звезда». Сейчас оно входит в структуру «Росатома» и разрабатывает ядерную энергоустановку нового поколения для питания электроракетных двигателей и бортовых систем космических аппаратов.

В госкорпорации «Роскосмос» отказались от комментариев по теме космических аппаратов с ядерной энергоустановкой. В КБ «Арсенал» на запрос «Известий» не ответили.

Ранее КБ «Арсенал» предложило Минобороны создать орбитальную группировку космических аппаратов со средствами радиоэлектронной борьбы, укомплектованных ядерной энергетической установкой.

Научный руководитель Института космической политики Иван Моисеев считает разработку «космической АЭС» бесперспективной, поскольку ее техническая реализация слишком сложна, а варианты применения непонятны.

— Это старая идея. Я не вижу для нее практического применения, разве что для эксперимента, — рассказал Иван Моисеев. — Что проще, поставить на спутник традиционные солнечные батареи или обеспечивать взаимное маневрирование двух аппаратов для удержания лазерного луча? 

По словам эксперта, потери электроэнергии при преобразовании ее в световой луч, а затем обратно будут настолько велики, что технология окажется экономически невыгодной.

Член-корреспондент Российской академии космонавтики имени Циолковского Андрей Ионин считает исследования лазерных технологий в космосе перспективными. Однако он затруднился пояснить возможные сферы применения «космической АЭС».

— Испытания лазера в космосе — продолжение идей по передаче солнечной энергии со спутника на Землю лазерным лучом. Но если в атмосфере такой луч будет рассеиваться, то в космическом вакууме ему практически ничего не мешает. Это довольно интересный проект. Ничего подобного пока не предлагалось, но мне кажется, что эти две темы — ядерную энергетику и лазерные технологии — нужно разделить, — рассказал Андрей Ионин.

По его словам, лазерные технологии в космосе могут найти применение в проектах по отправке микроспутников за пределы Солнечной системы. Например, подобный проект в 2016 году презентовали интернет-инвестор Юрий Мильнер и ученый Стивен Хокинг. С помощью мощного лазера предлагается разогнать малый спутник до скорости 160 млн км/ч, что позволит ему за 20 лет добраться до звезды альфа Центавра.

Успешный эксперимент по передаче электроэнергии с помощью лазерного луча ранее провела ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия». Комментарий о ее возможном участии в порученном КБ «Арсенал» проекте получить также не удалось."

https://iz.ru/663104/dmitrii-strugov...rbitalnuiu-aes


"Очередная партия проверенных двигателей для ракет-носителей "Протон-М" отправится в Москву 31 октября. Об этом говорится в сообщении пресс-службы Воронежского механического завода (ВМЗ), которое поступило в ТАСС в понедельник.

"31 октября состоится отправка из Воронежа в Москву очередной партии двигателей для второй ступени ракеты-носителя. 9 ноября - для третьей ступени [ракеты-носителя] "Протон-М", - сказали в пресс-службе.
На ВМЗ уточнили, что также "проверены и отправлены заказчикам 10 двигателей (11Д55) для ракет-носителей семейства "Союз", еще шесть находятся на перепроверке". "Параллельно отправлено 10 новых двигателей для ракет- носителей "Союз", - сказали в пресс-службе.
В сообщении говорится, что работники завода должны проверить еще 19 двигателей для "Протонов". "Филиалу ГКНПЦ им. М. В. Хруничева - Воронежскому механическому заводу - осталось проверить 19 двигателей для ракеты-носителя "Протон-М", переданных на предприятие для проверки и доработки в начале года", - отмечается в сообщении.
На предприятии добавили, что "работы по проверке и доработке двигателей для ракет-носителей идут в соответствии с графиком".


Ранее Роскосмос отозвал для проверки все двигатели, стоящие на вторых и третьих ступенях ракет-носителей "Протон" (производитель - Воронежский механический завод). Оказалось, что претензии есть ко всем двигателям, производившимся с 2015 года. При их производстве использовали более дорогой и не отвечающий техническим требованиям припой. Также госкорпорация поручила заменить выпущенные этим предприятием двигатели на третьих ступенях ракет "Союз-У" и "Союз-ФГ", предназначенных для пусков к Международной космической станции. Причиной замены стала авария носителя "Союз-У" 1 декабря 2016 года, в результате которой был потерян грузовой корабль "Прогресс МС-04".
Всего в этом году уже было выполнено четыре запуска "Протонов"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4686983

----------


## Avia M

> для подзарядки других спутников.


Беспроводная зарядка, на планете ещё в диковинку... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Космос и криминал :

"Адвокат Дионисий Золотов (Денис Тумаркин), сокамерник погибшего в СИЗО бывшего исполнительного директора «Роскосмоса» Владимира Евдокимова, вымогал у него деньги. Об этом в четверг, 26 октября, сообщает «Новая газета».

По словам жены Евдокимова Валентины Ракитиной, адвокат обещал при помощи связей в ФСБ помочь закрыть уголовное дело ее мужа. Сначала он просил Ракитину переводить на виртуальный счет деньги на «благоприятные условия содержания» в камере. В конце февраля он попросил собрать за два дня 50 миллионов рублей и положить в ячейку на Казанском вокзале.

После этого через одного из адвокатов Владимир Евдокимов передал жене письмо, в котором указал, для каких целей нужны деньги. Ракитина также получила от мужа «план реструктуризации уголовного дела», который подразумевал изменение меры пресечения на домашний арест, а затем прекращение преследования из-за истечения срока давности. В нем содержалась инструкция по передаче денег.

В начале марта Валентине Ракитиной поручили собрать еще 30 миллионов рублей, якобы для другой группы сотрудников ФСБ. Позднее из СИЗО ей пришло сообщение, что дело прошло неудачно.

28 апреля стало известно, что родственники исполнительного директора «Роскосмоса» Владимира Евдокимова, убитого в камере столичного СИЗО №5, не будут настаивать на дальнейшем расследовании уголовного дела в его отношении.

Бывший исполнительный директор по контролю качества и надежности государственной корпорации «Роскосмос» Владимир Евдокимов был убит в ночь на 18 марта 2017 года в следственном изоляторе №5 на севере Москвы."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/10/26/nal/


Большой материал :

https://www.novayagazeta.ru/articles...hmite-reshetku

----------


## Avia M

ПАРИЖ, 26 окт. Первая в мире женщина-космонавт, депутат Государственной думы РФ Валентина Терешкова получила медаль ЮНЕСКО за достижения в науке о космосе...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20171027/1507723483.html

----------


## OKA

"Начальник ФГБУ «НИИ ЦПК имени Ю.А. Гагарина» (ЦПК им. Гагарина) Юрий ЛОНЧАКОВ назначен Советником Генерального директора Госкорпорации и будет заниматься проектами пилотируемой космонавтики в сфере международного сотрудничества.

ЛОНЧАКОВ Юрий Валентинович родился 4 марта 1965 года в г. Балхаш Джезказганской области (Казахская ССР).
1986 – 1995: служба в частях морской авиации Балтийского флота и ПВО.
1998: зачисление в отряд космонавтов (по окончании Военно-воздушной инженерной академии им. Н. Е. Жуковского).
2010 – сентябрь 2013: командир отряда ЦПК им.Ю.А.Гагарина.
Октябрь 2013 – апрель 2014: помощник главы Федерального космического агентства.
Апрель 2014 – 30 октября 2017: Начальник ЦПК им.Ю.А.Гагарина.
Герой России, доктор технических наук."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24294/

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщает французское издание «Air&Cosmos» в публикации Pierre-François Mouriaux «SpaceX affole les compteurs», 30 октября 2017 года ракета-носитель Falcon 9 американской компании SpaceX вывела на орбиту южнокорейский телекоммуникационный спутник Koreasat 5A. Список успехов этой ракеты продолжается.

Это уже 44-й пуск ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, в ходе которого на геостационарную орбиту был выведен спутник Koreasat 5A (Mugunghwa-5A), созданный компанией Thales Alenia Space для южнокорейского оператора KT Corporation.

Пуск состоялся 30 октября 2017 года в 19:34 всемирного координированного времени со стартовой площадки 39А космодрома Кеннеди во Флориде. Спутник массой 3,5 тонны был выведен на орбиту спустя 35 минут 40 секунд. Спустя 8 минут 35 секунда первая ступень ракеты-носителя B1042.1 (модификация v1.2 block 4) возвратилась на плавающую платформу «Of Course I Still Love You», расположенную неподалеку от Флориды. Трансляция была прервана сразу же после приземления, но как только видео снова появилось, на нем были виден значительный факел, появившийся из-под носителя.

Это уже 16-й пуск ракеты Falcon 9 за год, третий за три недели, четвертый полет со ступенью модификации v1.2 block 4, седьмой пуск на геопереходную орбиту, 19-е возвращение ступени с 2015 года и 12-я посадка на плавающуюу платформу. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2924991.html

----------


## OKA

"Усиление орбитальной группировки Космических войск современными спутниками повысит боевые возможности российских Вооруженных сил. Об этом сообщил в среду министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу в ходе селекторного совещания в военном ведомстве.
По словам главы Минобороны, будет рассмотрен вопрос наращивания орбитальной группировки космических аппаратов военного назначения. "Введение в ее состав современных спутников позволит в значительной степени повысить боевые возможности видов и родов войск в решении стоящих перед ними задач", - заявил Шойгу.
"Учитывая важность проекта по созданию космической системы наблюдения, его головной исполнитель ежеквартально докладывает о состоянии дел", - добавил министр.
Он отметил, что на закрытой части совещания будет доложено о результатах работы за прошедший период.
Также глава Минобороны рассказал, что Центр имени Хруничева поставит до конца декабря две тяжелые ракеты-носителя "Протон-М".
"В текущем году компания поставила в войска две ракеты "Рокот" и два разгонных "Бриз-М". До конца декабря вооруженные силы должны получить две ракеты "Протон-М", - добавил Шойгу. 
Министр отметил, что Центр имени М. В. Хруничева занимается разработкой и созданием для нужд Минобороны не только ракет-носителей тяжелого класса "Протон-М", но и новейшего космического ракетного комплекса "Ангара"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Шойгу: запуск новых космических спутников расширит боевые возможности Вооруженных сил - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Как стало известно “Ъ”, в ближайшее время в руководстве подмосковного Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК) имени Гагарина произойдут кадровые перестановки. Вместо космонавта Юрия Лончакова, руководившего центром с марта 2014 года, ЦПК возглавит гендиректор летно-исследовательского института (ЛИИ) имени Громова Павел Власов. 
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3409231


"Начальник Летно-исследовательского института (ЛИИ) им. М. М. Громова Павел Власов является основным претендентом на пост главы Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК). Об этом сообщил во вторник ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
"Планируется, что новым начальником Центра станет Власов", - сказал собеседник агентства.
Источник затруднился назвать сроки возможного назначения.
Пост главы ЦПК вакантен с 12 октября после отставки Юрия Лончакова. Сейчас врио начальника Центра является Максим Харламов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Источник: новым руководителем ЦПК планируется назначить главу ЛИИ им. Громова - Космос - ТАСС

Ждёмс))


"Бывший начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов Юрий Лончаков на посту советника главы Роскосмоса не будет заниматься вопросами, связанными с деятельностью Центра. Об этом сообщил во вторник ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Деятельность ЦПК никак не будет входить в сферу обязанностей Лончакова, он также не будет иметь отношения в целом к Звездному городку, к работе отряда космонавтов и формированию отряда", - сказал собеседник агентства.
Во вторник в Роскосмосе сообщили о назначении экс-главы Центра подготовки космонавтов советником гендиректора госкорпорации."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4692018

----------


## OKA

"На новом марсоходе миссии «Марс-2020» установят 23 камеры. Они получат лучшее разрешение и цветопередачу по сравнению с роверами прошлого поколения. Разработкой инструментов занималась Лаборатория реактивного движения NASA, пресс-релиз опубликован на сайте агентства.

Старт новой миссии NASA по исследованию Красной планеты намечен на лето 2020 года. В рамках программы планируется оценить условия на древнем Марсе и найти возможные следы обитавших там микроорганизмов. Кроме того, ученые намерены изучить геологические процессы на планете и собрать образцы пород, которые в будущем, вероятно, смогут быть доставлены на Землю в рамках других миссий. В цели миссии «Марс-2020» также входит проверка технологий, связанных с возможной высадкой людей на Марс.

Новый марсоход во многом повторяет дизайн «Кьюриосити», однако на нем будут установлены более совершенные научные приборы. Его камеры смогут делать трехмерные и цветные снимки лучшего качества. Один из научных приборов, система из двух камер Mastcam-Z с панорамным и стереоскопическим отображением, получит зум. Инструмент будет фотографировать местность, определять минералогический состав марсианской почвы и выполнять вспомогательные операции.


На изображении отмечены места, где будут установлены камеры NASA

Кроме того, на ровере будут установлены навигационные камеры, которые смогут делать цветные 20-мегапиксельные изображения. Аналогичные приборы на «Кьюриосити» и «Оппортьюнити» способны делать только черно-белые снимки с разрешением 1 мегапиксель. Навигационные камеры помогут новому марсоходу избежать опасностей во время передвижения по поверхности планеты.
Команда миссии также решила проблему передачи информации. Дело в том, что камеры получают гораздо больше данных, чем могут отправить на Землю. Исследователи из NASA намерены использовать зонды Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter, MAVEN и Trace Gas Orbiter в качестве ретрансляторов, которые увеличат скорость отправки информации. Впервые таким образом в марсианских миссиях был использован зонд «Марс Одиссей», который передавал данные с «Оппортьюнити» и «Спирита».

На 2020 год также намечен старт программы «ЭкзоМарс-2020» Европейского космического агентства (ESA) и «Роскосмоса». Ученые отправят на Красную планету марсоход и научную платформу, предназначенную для мониторинга климата и радиации на планете. Страны, входящие в Европейское космическое агентство (ESA), в прошлом году согласились дополнительно выделить на космическую программу около 500 миллионов евро. Общий бюджет миссии составляет 1,44 миллиарда.

Кристина Уласович"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/01/23-eyes

----------


## OKA

"В этом году один из самых интересных и революционных международных космических проектов конца XX века «Морской старт» перешел в частные руки. «Популярная механика» встретилась с человеком, который решил вдохнуть в космодром новую жизнь, а заодно и спасти уникальные ракетные технологии.

В конце сентября крупнейший частный российский авиаперевозчик S7 Group выкупил у группы Sea Launch примерно за 160 млн долларов активы плавучего космодрома «Морской старт»: корабль Sea Launch Commander, морскую стартовую платформу Odyssey и наземный комплекс в базовом американском порту Лонг-Бич. Одни поспешили назвать главу и совладельца S7 Владислава Филёва недальновидным бизнесменом (в последнее время «Морской старт» приносил только гигантские убытки), которого обвели вокруг пальца, всучив некондицию, другие тут же окрестили русским Илоном Маском. На самом деле и те и другие далеки от истины. Партнеры и друзья отзываются о Владиславе как о предпринимателе, который дотошно просчитывает все риски. Вот и на встрече с «Популярной механикой» Владислав Филев ни на минуту не выпускал из рук карандаша: рисовал схемы, подсчитывал и выдавал по памяти огромный массив цифр. А говорили мы с ним о плавучих космодромах, ракетах-носителях, будущем космонавтики — в общем, о том, о чем мечтали в детстве.

Владислав Филев имеет к космонавтике самое непосредственное отношение: после окончания Военного инженерного института имени А. Ф. Можайского (сейчас Военно-космическая академия) с 1985 по 1993 годы служил в ракетных войсках стратегического назначения в должности военного инженера. И на вопрос о том, считает ли он хорошей идеей приобретение «Морского старта», не раздумывая, отвечает: «Для нашей страны это идея гениальная. Потому что у нас нет территорий для наземного космодрома на экваторе».

При старте с экватора космическая ракета может поднять на орбиту больше полезной нагрузки, эффективно используя скорость вращения Земли. Запуски «Морского старта» производились из экваториальной зоны в Тихом океане вблизи острова Рождества. Первый коммерческий запуск состоялся в октябре 1999 года, последний (на сегодняшний день) — в мае 2014-го.

Опередивший время

Само появление такого проекта, как «Морской старт», можно назвать чудом. С падением «железного занавеса» наша страна очень хотела выйти на мировой рынок космических запусков. Мы обладали колоссальным опытом вывода грузов на орбиту, но ничего не знали о функционировании этого рынка. Кроме того, на Западе нам не очень доверяли, а при упоминании о военной нагрузке вообще прекращали разговор. С другой стороны, США стремительно проигрывали в коммерческих запусках французской компании Aerospatiale, выводящей спутники при помощи ракет-носителей Ariane из района экватора. У американцев не было ни подходящей ракеты-носителя, ни экваториального космодрома. Когда генеральный директор ракетно-космического концерна «Энергия» Юрий Семенов предложил компании Boeing совместную реализацию проекта «Морской старт», это неожиданно нашло поддержку на всех уровнях. Невероятно, но этот фантастический замысел объединил сразу четыре страны: Россию, США, Норвегию и Украину, которые сейчас просто невозможно усадить за один стол. Причем каждая сторона была незаменима.

Украина поставляла «Зенит-3SL» — морскую модификацию самой совершенной на тот момент ракеты-носителя «Зенит-2». Этот комплекс создавался как оружие последнего дня: в чрезвычайной ситуации, когда из строя выведены все спутники, он мог запускать ракеты через каждые 2−6 часов, быстро восстанавливая орбитальную группировку. «Зенит» единственный в мире был способен в автоматическом режиме выполнять предпусковые операции и непосредственно старт — а это необходимое условие для запуска с морской платформы, ведь там не должно быть людей. Самая современная на тот момент система управления определяла положение ракеты в пространстве и выбирала оптимальную траекторию. Уникальные свойства можно перечислять долго. Так как создавали «Зенит» для военных нужд, главным разработчиком было назначено днепропетровское КБ «Южное», а изготовителем — «Южный машиностроительный завод», специализировавшиеся в СССР как раз на боевых ракетах.

Норвежская компания Kvaerner изготавливала морскую часть — сборочно-командное судно Sea Launch Commander и уникальную самоходную погружаемую стартовую платформу Odyssey. Платформа была перестроена из самоходной нефтедобывающей платформы Ocean Odyssey, которую спустили на воду в Японии в 1982 году. Шестью годами позже она сгорела в Северном море и была отстроена заново.

РКК «Энергия» делала для «Зенит-3SL» разгонный блок ДМ-SL и отвечала за монтаж стартового комплекса на платформу Odyssey на Выборгском судостроительном заводе (за основу был взят наземный стартовый комплекс «Зенита» на Байконуре). Помимо этого Россия поставляла в Днепропетровск около 70% комплектующих, включая лучший в то время ракетный двигатель первой ступени РД-171.

Компания Boeing, решавшая все вопросы маркетинга и поиска зарубежных заказчиков, разработала и изготавливала носовой блок полезного груза с обтекателем. Западные заказчики как огня боялись утечек секретных технологий. Отсек полезного груза собирался в здании берегового комплекса в порту Лонг-Бич без доступа российских специалистов и герметично запечатывался. Только после этого он стыковался с ракетой-носителем, которая морем доставлялась в Лонг-Бич из украинского Николаева.

Мы перечисляем все это настолько подробно, чтобы дать хотя бы поверхностное представление о беспрецедентной сложности международной кооперации в проекте «Морской старт», первоначальные расходы на который превысили 3,5 млрд долларов. Тем не менее компании не удалось обеспечить рентабельность проекта, и в 2009 году она обанкротилась, почти все акции выкупила РКК «Энергия» и после многочисленных попыток реанимации продала проект Владиславу Филеву.

Без альтернативы

Главная проблема нынешнего «Морского старта» не в маркетинге, а в том, что ракета-носитель производится на Украине и заменить ее невозможно: «Зенит-3SL» подходит к стартовому комплексу как ключ к замку. Однако оптимист Филев считает это удачей: если бы Россия с Украиной не поссорились, его бы к этому комплексу и близко не подпустили. Для S7 Group «Морской старт» — входной билет в космический бизнес. Вход в тему за такую небольшую сумму — это удача. «Я из поколения, которое делало ракеты и огромные космические системы, — говорит Владислав, — и мне будет обидно, если после нас потомкам останется только iPhone». Благотворительностью покупку космодрома он не считает, а рассматривает ее как коммерческий проект, перечисляя аргументы. Первое — это наличие готового, очень современного даже по сегодняшним меркам стартового комплекса. Второе — существование серьезного задела. Третье — отсутствие тяжелой ракеты в стране. России все равно нужно выводить грузы на орбиту, особенно гражданские — военные забрасывает сверхдорогая «Ангара». Научные и коммерческие задачи надо будет решать по‑другому.

В отношении «Зенитов» Владислав Филев придерживается осторожного оптимизма. Да, «Морской старт» заточен строго под «Зениты», и производить их могут только в Днепропетровске. Но космическая тематика всегда была в стороне от политики. Например, какими бы натянутыми ни были отношения между СССР и США, сотрудничество по космическим программам не прекращалось никогда. «Космос может оказаться той самой ниточкой, которая будет связывать Россию и Украину, — улыбается Филев, — я надеюсь, что он останется той отраслью, где кооперация еще возможна». Другой довод Филева — семейство ракетных двигателей РД-171, которые производят в Химках на НПО «Энергомаш» по сложнейшим технологиям Rocket Science. Разработанный в конце 70-х, этот двигатель и сейчас вне конкуренции, недаром же американцы ставят созданные на его основе двигатели РД-180 и РД-181 на свои ракеты-носители: США до сих пор не могут разработать аналогов. Собственно, сейчас Штаты и являются единственным заказчиком этого семейства: у России после распада СССР нет своего носителя под передовой ракетный двигатель. Американцы периодически грозят прекратить закупки. И если это произойдет, России надо будет либо закрыть завод, либо договориться с Украиной, считает Филев. Да и у Украины тоже нет альтернативы.

К копированию «Зенита» на российских предприятиях Филев относится скептически. «Зачем повторять ту же самую ракету через сорок лет? — усмехается он. — Все равно потребуется заложить новые элементы и решения, которые позволили бы новой ракете быть лучше, дешевле, эффективней. Я считаю, что наша страна обречена делать ракеты. Однако нельзя оставить комплекс и ждать, когда сделают новую ракету, по трем причинам. Первое — мы потеряем технологии. Второе — людей. Третье — когда мы наконец сделаем ракету, рынок будет занят. «Зенит» для нас ключевой элемент, который не позволит вытеснить нас с рынка».

Нам нужен ракетный Т-34

Владислав Филев не любит сравнения с Илоном Маском и не разделяет его увлеченность многоразовыми ракетами. Мы уже это проходили: и боковые ускорители «Энергии» изначально проектировались как многоразовые, и тот самый легендарный РД-171 сконструирован на двадцать включений. С точки зрения экономики все это не работает. В двигателе после возвращения многое надо менять — и сопло, и камеру сгорания. Остается только насос высокого давления. И если посчитать, то он не стоит затрат на возвращение. С другой стороны, Филев считает, что одноразовую ракету-носитель можно сделать сильно дешевле. Стоимость изготовления немцами первоклассного редуктора с точностью в 20 мк (в 30 раз тоньше человеческого волоса) мелкосерийным способом сейчас составляет 50 евро за 1 кг. Стоимость современного авиадвигателя, например CFM56, — 4000 долларов за 1 кг. А ракетный двигатель производится по цене около 1000 долларов. Владислав Филев считает, что если их производить не мелкой серией, а на потоке, то стоимость можно опустить до 500 долларов и ниже. «Для этого надо делать стандартный продукт, производить ракеты, как пирожки. — Филев тщательно подыскивает слова. — Нам нужен ракетный Т-34. Который никто не победит. Нам незачем соревноваться с американцами в возвращаемости, нам нужны пирожки с ракетными двигателями».

Не самолет и не ракета

Но это все настоящее. Когда мы начинаем говорить о будущем, глаза Филева загораются. После Вернера фон Брауна нового пока ничего не придумано, считает он. Даже революционные МиГ-25 были сделаны в далекие шестидесятые. Сегодня самолеты стали чуть надежней и экономичней, но рывка в характеристиках не произошло. В ракетостроении все даже хуже: ракеты не стали ни экономичнее, ни надежнее, но значительно подорожали. Почти все современные разработки базируются на идеях, выдвинутых еще Вернером фон Брауном. Но есть в мире один эксперимент, который может стать революционным, уничтожить разницу между ракетой и самолетом. Почти четверть века назад три инженера в Rolls-Royce выдвинули идею принципиально нового двигателя Synergistic Air-Breathing Rocket Engine, SABRE, который работает на первом этапе как турбореактивный двигатель, используя в качестве окислителя забортный воздух. На втором этапе полета он действует как прямоточный. И на третьем — как обычный ракетный двигатель, используя внутренний бортовой окислитель. Не получив поддержку в Rolls-Royce, они основали свою компанию Reaction Engines и принялись за разработку. По мере готовности отдельных технологий супердвигателя росли и инвестиции в проект: сначала правительство Великобритании, потом British Aerospace, затем, говорят, Пентагон. Еще недавно основатели Reaction Engines говорили, что первый полет планируется на 2029 год. Сейчас называют уже 2024 год. Этот самолет будет выводить на круговую орбиту 1300 кг. Вот это и есть возможное будущее.

Александр Грек"

Полностью :

https://www.popmech.ru/technologies/...siyskih-rukah/

----------


## Avia M

60 лет назад, 3 ноября 1957 года был осуществлен запуск второго искусственного спутника Земли. На борту спутника находилась собака Лайка, которая стала первым живым существом, выведенным на орбиту Земли.

60 лет полету первой космической собаки Лайки /

----------


## OKA

"На Луну, за Советскую сторону" ))

----------


## OKA

"На космодроме ВОСТОЧНЫЙ специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА - ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» и РКЦ «Прогресс» - завершили цикл механической сборки пакета ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б». Данный тип ракет-носителей на космодроме ВОСТОЧНЫЙ собирают впервые.  В состав пакета входят две ступени ракеты.

Следующий этап работы - проведение пневмоиспытаний двигательных установок, электрические испытания и заключительные операции – общая сборка ракеты космического назначения.

Состав с блоками ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» специалисты филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» - КЦ «Восточный» встретили 28 октября. Эшелон прибыл на станцию Ледяная и был транспортирован на космодром ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. Второй пуск с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ запланирован на ноябрь 2017 года. Ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» выведет на орбиту российский спутник дистанционного зондирования Земли «Метеор-М» №2-1 и малые космические аппараты попутной нагрузки.

Сейчас специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА ведут подготовку космического аппарата «Метеор-М» №2-1, также по графику идут испытания космических аппаратов «Бауманец» и малых спутников, идёт поставка компонентов ракетного топлива. Продолжается заправка разгонного блока «Фрегат» компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами. Операции по сборке космической головной части специалисты планируют начать после 14 ноября. 

Космический аппарат «Метеор-М» № 2-1 входит в состав космического комплекса гидрометеорологического и океанографического обеспечения «Метеор-3М» и космической системы на его основе. Государственным заказчиком является Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС», заказчиками – Минобороны России и Росгидромет.

Космический аппарат «Метеор-М» № 2-1 предназначен для получения:

глобальных и локальных изображений облачности, поверхности Земли, ледового и снежного покровов в видимом, ИК и микроволновом (в том числе сантиметровом) диапазонах;
данных для определения температуры морской поверхности и радиационной температуры подстилающей поверхности;
данных о распределении озона в атмосфере и его общего содержания;
данных для определения общего содержания малых газовых компонентов атмосферы;
данных о спектральной плотности энергетических яркостей уходящего излучения для определения вертикального профиля температуры и влажности в атмосфере, а также для оценки составляющих радиационного баланса системы «Земля – атмосфера»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24313/

----------


## OKA

"Состоялся успешный пуск европейской ракеты-носителя «Вега» с двигателем РД-843 производства Южмаша




Восьмого ноября 2017 года в 3:42:31 по киевскому времени с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане состоялся успешный пуск европейской ракеты-носителя легкого класса «Vega». Спутник отделился от ракеты спустя 55 минут после старта. 



Маршевый двигатель четвертой ступени РД-843 для РН «Vega» разработан Государственным предприятием «Конструкторское бюро «Южное» им. М.К. Янгеля» и изготовлен Государственным предприятием «Производственное объединение Южный машиностроительный завод им. А.М. Макарова».

Данный пуск стал одиннадцатым в рамках программы «Vega» и третьим в 2017 году. Всего за 5 лет работы ракеты-носители «Vega» вывели на орбиту 26 спутников для 20 заказчиков по всему миру."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1216564.html

----------


## OKA

"В РКК «Энергия» завершены приемо-сдаточные испытания космического аппарата «Ангосат», созданного в Корпорации по заказу Министерства телекоммуникаций и информационных технологий Республики Ангола.

В рамках приемо-сдаточных испытаний РКК «Энергия» продемонстрировала заказчику полное соответствие функциональных параметров космического аппарата требованиям спецификации.

Ангольская сторона подписала сертификаты, подтверждающие выполнение российской стороной всех этапов работ и испытаний, а также готовность аппарата к транспортировке. После подписания соответствующих документов космический аппарат был установлен в контейнер для отправки на космодром БАЙКОНУР.

Запуск спутника связи «Ангосат» запланирован на 7 декабря.

«Ангосат» — космический аппарат, созданный РКК «Энергия» в интересах Республики Ангола, будет обеспечивать вещание в частотных C- и Ku-диапазонах на территорию Республики Ангола, а также на территорию всего африканского континента. Проект «Ангосат» предусматривает создание спутника связи с ретранслятором, запуск его на геостационарную орбиту и создание наземной инфраструктуры связи и телевизионного вещания."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24323/


"10 ноября 2017 года в аэропорт Игнатьево Амурской области прибыли космические аппараты «Канопус-В» №3 и №4. На ВОСТОЧНОМ уже готовы к их приему – накануне специалисты филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» - КЦ «Восточный» получили оборудование для его сборки и испытаний, готово и технологическое оборудование. В этот же день космический груз будет транспортирован из аэропорта на космодром.

Российские спутники дистанционного зондирования Земли и мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций «Канопус-В» № 3 и № 4 - основная полезная нагрузка для третьего запуска с ВОСТОЧНОГО.  Эти космические аппараты войдут в состав космического комплекса «Канопус-В», создаваемого АО «Корпорация «ВНИИЭМ». Космический комплекс «Канопус-В» обеспечивает мониторинг техногенных и природных чрезвычайных ситуаций по результатам оперативных наблюдений поверхности Земли, обнаружение очагов лесных пожаров, крупных выбросов загрязняющих веществ в природную среду, мониторинг стихийных гидрометеорологических явлений, обновление топографических карт масштаба 1:50 000 и мельче, и частичное обновление топографических карт масштаба 1:25000, мониторинг сельскохозяйственной деятельности, водных и прибрежных ресурсов, землепользования, оперативное наблюдение заданных районов земной поверхности.

В рамках первого этапа комплексных испытаний на ВОСТОЧНОМ была собрана ракета космического назначения «Союз-2.1а» и проведен «сухой вывоз» изделия на стартовый комплекс. Сейчас эта ракета-носитель (РН) находится в техническом комплексе на хранении. Пуск РН «Союз-2.1а» с российскими спутниками дистанционного зондирования Земли и мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций «Канопус-В» №3 и №4 предварительно намечен на декабрь 2017 года. Это будет третий пуск с нового российского гражданского космодрома."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24325/

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания XCOR Aerospace, занимавшаяся разработкой ракетных двигателей и перспективного туристического космического корабля для перевозки космических туристов, объявила о банкротстве. Как пишет Parabolic Arc, компания подала заявление по седьмой главе закона о банкротстве после того, как не сумела договориться с инвесторами о дополнительном инвестировании.

В США объявить о банкротстве могут как физические лица, так и компании. Для этого необходимо подать заявление в министерство юстиции, предоставив полную финансовую отчетность. Подача заявления по седьмой главе закона о банкротстве (одна из наиболее распространенных форм банкротства в США) предполагает ликвидацию части имущества компании.

Для этого назначается управляющий, который занимается оценкой и распродажей активов компании. Вырученные от продажи средства распределяются между кредиторами в соответствии с величиной долга и приоритетом, определяемым судом. При этом банкротство по седьмой главе не означает, что компания лишится всего своего имущества; продажу его части суд может запретить.

Банкротство по седьмой главе не означает, что компания XCOR Aerospace прекратит свое существование или что прекратятся работы по проекту космического корабля для перевозки туристов. Тем не менее, в процессе рассмотрения дела о банкротстве и распродажи активов проекты компании могут быть проданы другим фирмам. Процесс банкротства не отменяет возможности реструктуризации долгов компании.

XCOR Aerospace была создана в 1999 году инженерами, прежде работавшими в обанкротившейся частной космической компании Rotary Rocket. Последняя прекратила свою деятельность в 2001 году. XCOR занималась созданием ракетных двигателей, прототипы которых, в частности, прошли испытания на самолете EZ-Rocket, модифицированном Rutan Long-EZ.

С конца 2000-х годов XCOR Aerospace разрабатывала проект космического корабля Lynx, который планировалось использовать для перевозки туристов. Его испытания должны были состояться в 2016 году, однако были отменены из-за нестабильного материального положения разработчика. Проверки корабля планировалось провести на специально подготовленной взлетно-посадочной полосе в пустыне Мохаве.

Предполагалось, что Lynx будет оснащен ракетными двигателями XR-5K18 с насосной подачей топлива и окислителя. В них в качестве топлива должен был использоваться керосин, а в качестве окислителя — жидкий кислород.

В середине 2016 года XCOR Aerospace уволила половину из 50 своих сотрудников. Вскоре после этого была уволена вторая половина работников, которых затем наняли по индивидуальным краткосрочным контрактам. Впрочем, в середине 2017 года все сотрудники XCRO Aerospace были сокращены, а компания приступила к переговорам с кредиторами.

Руководство XCOR Aerospace в переговорах объявило, что если согласия о реструктуризации долгов с инвесторами не будет достигнуто к началу ноября 2017 года, компания объявит о банкротстве. Заявление о банкротстве было подано 8 ноября текущего года. По судебным данным, активы XCOR Aerospace предварительно оценены в 1-10 миллионов долларов, а долги — в 10-50 миллионов.

Заниматься космическим туризмом в США сегодня планирует компания Virgin Galactic. В августе прошлого года компания получила лицензию на коммерческую эксплуатацию космических кораблей SpaceShipTwo. Лицензию выдал отдел коммерческих космических перевозок Федерального управления гражданской авиации США.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/13/bankruptcy

"Невидимая рука рынка" и "частный космос" ))

----------


## OKA

Ещё "частник" :

"Американская частная корпорация Sierra Nevada объявила о проведении успешных летных испытаний своего многоразового космического корабля Dream Chaser.

«Sierra Nevada с гордостью объявляет, что космический корабль Dream Chaser успешно прошел испытания в режиме свободного полета», - написала компания в Twitter. Sierra Nevada отмечает, что Dream Chaser совершил «прекрасный полет и посадку».

https://twitter.com/SierraNevCorp

Прототипом для создания космического аппарата послужил советский беспилотный орбитальный ракетоплан БОР-4. Кроме грузов он способен доставлять на низкую околоземную орбиту экипаж до семи человек. Этот корабль многоразового использования имеет крылья и способен садиться на обычную взлетно-посадочную полосу."

https://futurist.ru/news/4844-v-ssha...y-dream-chaser "




Интересны источники финансирования- М.О. или НАСА (или оба два)))

----------


## OKA

"16 ноября 2017 года космический аппарат «Ангосат», созданный в «Энергии» по заказу Министерства телекоммуникаций и информационных технологий Республики Ангола, был погружен на самолет в аэропорту Шереметьево и доставлен на космодром БАЙКОНУР. 

После транспортировки космического аппарата на технический комплекс будут проведены работы по стыковке космического аппарата «Ангосат» с разгонным блоком. "



Все фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24349/



"Создание российской орбитальной станции "Луна-Ресурс" обойдется бюджету России почти в 2 млрд рублей, а создать ее должны к 2020 году, следует из материалов, опубликованных на сайте госзакупок.
"Начальная (максимальная) цена контракта - 1,995 млрд рублей", - говорится в документах. Источник финансирования - федеральный бюджет. Согласно материалам, заказчик (госкорпорация "Роскосмос") выплачивает головному исполнителю (НПО имени С. А. Лавочкина) аванс в размере 80% от цены контракта (1,596 млрд рублей).

Сроки изготовления комплекса: 1 мая 2017 года - 29 февраля 2020 года. Масса аппарата, по требованию заказчика, не должна превышать 2200 кг.
Согласно документам, в 2017-2019 годах должны быть проведены автономные испытания комплекса и корректировка рабочей документации, в 2019-2023 годах - изготовлено и испытано летное изделие, проведены подготовка запуска и летные испытания, выполнена программа научных исследований.
Ранее сообщалось, что в 2019 году на естественный спутник Земли планируется отправить российскую научную посадочную станцию "Луна-25", в 2021 году - орбитальный аппарат "Луна-26", а в 2022 году - посадочную станцию "Луна-27". Предполагается, что аппарат "Луна-26" ("Луна-Ресурс") будет примерно год работать на круговой полярной орбите высотой 200 км. Он будет собирать информацию с посадочной станции, также с его помощью будут проводить научные исследования комплексом аппаратуры для дистанционного исследования Луны."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4736035

----------


## OKA

" 24 ноября группы обеспечения эксплуатации районов падения ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» в рамках пусковой кампании РН «Союз-2.1б» приступили к работе в четырех районах Амурской области и республики Саха (Якутия). Бригады развернули базовые лагеря, установили радары наблюдения групп и ведут подготовительные работы.

Так, одна группа находится на границе Тындинского и Зейского района Амурской области, эта территория принимает боковые блоки, вторая группа разбила лагерь в Алданском районе республики Саха (Якутия), этот район принимает створки головного обтекателя, третья группа работает в Вилюйском районе республики Саха (Якутия) - он принимает фрагмент центрального блока.

В задачи группы обеспечения эксплуатации районов падения ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» входит оповещение населения в пределах района падения, предстартовый облет с эвакуацией охотников и прочих лиц, находящихся в районах падения, предпусковое экологическое обследование и документирование. Кроме этого специалисты проведут послепусковое и экологическое обследование, поиск и эвакуацию отделяющихся частей.

Пуск ракеты «Союз-2.1б»  с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ запланирован на 28 ноября. Основной полезной нагрузкой для пуска является гидрометеорологический космический аппарат «Метеор-М» № 2-1."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24376/



"25 ноября 2017 года, ракета космического назначения (РКН) «Союз-2.1б» вывезена с технического на стартовый комплекс космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ и установлена в пусковую систему. 

Для проведения подготовительных работ проведен наезд мобильной башни обслуживания на стартовый комплекс. По графику первого стартового дня запланированы проверочные и испытательные работы с системами ракеты-носителя и разгонного блока «Фрегат».

Пуск запланирован в 08:41 мск 28 ноября. Основной полезной нагрузкой для второго запуска с ВОСТОЧНОГО является гидрометеорологический космический аппарат «Метеор-М» № 2-1. Попутная полезная нагрузка - космический аппарат «Бауманец-2» и наноспутники российских и иностранных заказчиков («LEO Vantage», «AISSat», «IDEA», «SEAM»)."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24374/

----------


## OKA

" Холдинг «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») завершил ввод в эксплуатацию и отладку всех систем и аппаратуры Восточного командно-измерительного пункта (ВКИП) в составе комплекса средств измерений, сбора и обработки информации нового российского космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ в Амурской области. В ходе намеченного на 28 ноября запуска метеоспутника «Метеор-М» №2-1 аппаратура ВКИП будет использоваться для обеспечения пуска ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б». После этого на Восточном КИП начнутся работы по включению его в контур управления российскими аппаратами дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ).

Во время пуска ракеты-носителя, кроме штатных средств ВКИП, будет также задействована дополнительная техника – мобильные измерительные пункты (МИП) сухопутного и морского базирования, квантово-оптическая система «Сажень» и аппаратно-программные комплексы обработки телеметрической информации.

Главный конструктор интегрированных систем информационного обеспечения РКС Владимир МОИСЕЕВ: «Восточный КИП – один из самых современных объектов такого рода в мире. При его создании были реализованы принципиально новые технологии и подходы, которые отрабатывались на других командно-измерительных пунктах при управлении орбитальной группировкой России, в том числе и Международной космической станцией (МКС), в контуре управления которой ВКИП работает с начала этого года. Главные конструкторы космических комплексов начинают включать ВКИП в контуры управления российскими космическими аппаратами».

Строительство ВКИП велось с 2012 по 2016 год, он является одним из самых современных командно-измерительных пунктов Наземного автоматизированного комплекса управления (НАКУ) космическими аппаратами России. Он самый компактный из них, для его эксплуатации требуется меньше ресурсов, а его возможности выше, чем у других российских КИП, так как одновременно ВКИП решает задачи управления космическими аппаратами, получения информации со спутников ДЗЗ и измерительного комплекса космодрома.

С февраля 2017 года с ВКИП осуществлено более 800 сеансов управления МКС, в том числе сеансов ретрансляции информации с помощью наземной станции. До конца 2017 года объект планируется включить в наземный контур управления космическими аппаратами ДЗЗ типа «Канопус», а с весны 2018 года – аппаратами «Ресурс».

В ближайшей перспективе планируется перенос из Хабаровска наземной станции управления космическим аппаратами ретрансляции «Луч», а также модернизация станций «Клен» и «Клен-Р». После перехода на круглосуточный режим работы ВКИП будет проводить не менее восьми сеансов связи с космическими аппаратами каждые 24 часа.

Восточный КИП в составе комплекса средств измерений, сбора и обработки информации космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ успешно отработал первый пуск с нового российского космодрома ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» и блока выведения «Волга» с космическими аппаратами «Ломоносов», «Аист-2Д» и SamSat-218 в апреле 2016 года. За прошедшее с этого события время на ВКИП начал функционировать комплекс приема информации ДЗЗ, произведены доработки командно-измерительных станций. В регионе созданы новые рабочие места – персонал ВКИП был увеличен, на работу за год приняли 38 сотрудников."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24380/

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 27 ноя — РИА Новости. Завершение строительства стола под новую российскую сверхтяжелую ракету на космодроме Восточный планируется к 2028 году

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20171127/1509677407.html

----------


## Avia M

КОСМОДРОМ ВОСТОЧНЫЙ /Амурская область/, 28 ноября. / ТАСС/. Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б" с 19 космическими аппаратами стартовала с космодрома Восточный

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Ракета «Союз-2.1б» с 19 спутниками стартовала с космодрома Восточный - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> КОСМОДРОМ ВОСТОЧНЫЙ /Амурская область/, 28 ноября. / ТАСС/. Ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б" с 19 космическими аппаратами стартовала с космодрома Восточный
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Ракета «Союз-2.1б» с 19 спутниками стартовала с космодрома Восточный - Космос - ТАСС



"28 ноября 2017 года с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ осуществлён пуск РН «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат». Основной задачей пуска являлось выведение на солнечно-синхронную орбиту космического аппарата «Метеор-М» № 2-1.

В результате работы РН «Союз-2.1б» головной блок в составе РБ «Фрегат» и КА «Метеор-М» был выведен на заданную промежуточную орбиту.  Однако в ходе первого планового сеанса связи с космическим аппаратом не удалось установить связь по причине его отсутствия на целевой орбите. В настоящее время ведётся анализ информации."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24385/


"Второй в истории успешный запуск ракеты "Союз-2.1б" с космодрома "Восточный" закончился неудачей на участке полета разгонного блока "Фрегат": гидрометеорологический спутник "Метеор-М" №2-1 и 18 микроспутников либо упали в океан, либо не выведены на расчетную орбиту.

"Основной задачей пуска являлось выведение на солнечно-синхронную орбиту космического аппарата "Метеор-М" № 2-1.В результате работы РН (ракеты-носителя) "Союз-2.1б" головной блок в составе РБ (разгонного блока) "Фрегат" и КА (космического аппарата) "Метеор-М" был выведен на заданную промежуточную орбиту. Однако в ходе первого планового сеанса связи с космическим аппаратом не удалось установить связь в связи с отсутствием его на целевой орбите", — заявил Роскосмос.

Основную полезную нагрузку запуска составлял российский аппарат "Метеор-М" №2-1. В виде попутной нагрузки вместе на орбиту на "Союзе" были отправлены 18 малых космических аппаратов из разных стран, в том числе "Бауманец-2" (Россия), LEO Vantage (Канада), AISSat-З (Норвегия), IDEA (Япония). Также планировалось вывести спутники SEAM (Швеция), два аппарата Landmapper-BC (США), 10 спутников LEMUR (США) и D-Star One (Германия).

Утраченный высокотехнологичный груз

"Метеор-М" №2-1 — третий спутник космической группировки "Метеор-3М", предназначенной для контроля чрезвычайных ситуаций, мониторинга климата и прогнозирования погоды. Кроме того, с помощью этих спутников можно оценивать условия для полетов авиации.

С помощью аппарата могли бы быть получены глобальные и локальные изображения облаков у поверхности Земли, ледового и снежного покрова в разных диапазонах. Данные, которые мог бы получать спутник, позволили бы определять температуру на поверхности морей, распределение температуры и влажности в атмосфере Земли, а также оценивать составляющие радиационного баланса системы "Земля-атмосфера".

Информацию с "Метеора-М" №2 могли бы одновременно получать 150 ледовых, наземных и морских платформ системы сбора данных. Устройство для сканирования облачного и ледяного покрова, а также фурье-спектрометр для изучения температуры и влажности атмосферы дали бы возможность "видеть" участки Земли шириной около 3 тысяч километров.

Также на орбиту не будет доставлен "Бауманец-2" — аппарат, разработанный студентами МГТУ имени Баумана и созданный по заказу университета в НПО машиностроения. По информации из открытых источников, на его борту была установлена камера разрешением от 18 до 36 метров, малоразмерная лазерная двигательная установка с низким потреблением энергии, предназначенная для экспериментальной отработки, а также вычислительная аппаратура для экспериментов, в том числе для проверки радиоэлектронных компонентов элементной базы на радиационную стойкость.

С Восточного также не удалось вывести на орбиту спутники LEO Vantage — группировка малых аппаратов связи должна была начать работу в 2021 году, AISSat — серия норвежских спутников мониторинга морей, IDEA — спутники анализа состояния воздушного покрова, используемые NASA и NOAA (управление по исследованию океанов и атмосферы США) и SEAM — аппараты для исследования магнитного и электрического полей магнитосферы Земли, созданные консорциумом восьми предприятий из Швеции, Германии, Украины, США, Дании, Венгрии и Италии."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20171128/1509741211.html

Ну, наверное, всё застраховано...


Познавательно про лёгкие носители :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/159397.html

----------


## Avia M

> Ну, наверное, всё застраховано...


Деньги ничто, имидж всё... Если серьёзно, весьма печально. Разборки, поиски виновных в очередной раз.

P.S. Оперативно. 



> Причиной аварии спутника «Метеор-М», запущенного 28 ноября с космодрома Восточный, предположительно, стал человеческий фактор.


https://iz.ru/676404/2017-11-28/pric...cheskii-faktor

----------


## OKA

> Деньги ничто, имидж всё... Если серьёзно, весьма печально. Разборки, поиски виновных в очередной раз.



Пишут про "деньги есть" :

Источник: спутник «Метеор-М» застрахован на 2,6 млрд руб. - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС





> P.S. Оперативно.
> Причиной аварии спутника «Метеор-М», запущенного 28 ноября с космодрома Восточный, предположительно, стал человеческий фактор.


https://iz.ru/676404/2017-11-28/pric...cheskii-faktor 

Познавательное мнение, с каментами :

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/7756955.html

Да и так понятно каждому либералу- чем больше антисоветских фильмов про космос (и не только), тем жить ему становится всё лучше и веселее)) От шоу до шоу))

Вот непонятно пока, объект утонул, или болтается на орбите... Амеры-то , поди, уже знают...

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост про аварии :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/159845.html

----------


## OKA

""Разгонный блок «Фрегат» и спутники, которые ракета-носитель должна была доставить на земную орбиту, вероятнее всего, сгорели в атмосфере, заявил директор филиала госкорпорации «Роскосмос» на космодроме Восточный Константин Чмаров. Такую версию он озвучил в интервью благовещенскому телеканалу «Альфа-канал» (проект портала «Амур.инфо»).

«Космическая головная часть в составе разгонного блока и космических аппаратов — их местонахождение вызывает вопросы. Первое очевидное предположение, что часть аппаратов сгорела в атмосфере, разрушилась, потому что невозможно на такой скорости войти в атмосферу и быть сохраненным монолитным куском», — сказал Чмаров.

По его словам, в этот момент «происходит рассеивание», то есть разброс различных частей аппарата. При этом он отметил, что все составные части ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» — ступени, боковые части, обтекатель — приземлились в запланированных районах падения — в Зейском районе, в двух районах Якутии..."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_me...als_on_subject

----------


## Avia M

> Познавательное мнение, с каментами :


Ещё немного... :Smile: 

https://diak-kuraev.livejournal.com/1835053.html

----------


## Let_nab

Недавно все помнят, что неудачи с двигателями для "Протонов" Роскосмос возложиил на свою уборщицу. 
Сейчас новые виновные! Ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» с 19 спутниками упала в океан, а до этого пришлось перенести запуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а»... 

*Протодиакон РПЦ Андрей Кураев возложил ответственность на главу амурской епархии. По мнению Кураева, священники должны нести ответственность за освящённые ракеты, так как освящение является видом их профессиональной деятельности.* 

За два дня до запуска ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» космодром Восточный посетил епископ Лукиан. Он окропил святой водой саму ракету, метеорологический спутник и персонал космодрома. 
На стратегический объект правящего архиерея пригласило руководство космодрома и представители «Роскосмоса». Помимо окропления святой водой, епископ «совершил молебен на начало благого дела на территории стратегического объекта и благословил специалистов, принимающих участие в запуске», сообщается на сайте Благовещенской епархии.

*Так что на этот раз с упавшей ракетой и спутниками облажался епископ Лукиан!* (внизу на фото)

Полный текст по ссылке - В космос с Восточного полетела освященная ракета / ИА "Амур.инфо"

..................................

----------


## Nazar

Катастрофой закончился? Рыба в окияне погибла, или папуаса какого задавило? А может кговавый рыжым скрывает многочисленные жертвы среди персонала космодрома?

----------


## Panda-9

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3482543



> поиск причин ЧП осложняется из-за отсутствия данных о поведении «Фрегата»: если информацию о параметрах «Союза» во время полета специалисты получали через спутники ретрансляции системы «Луч», то на «разгоннике» такая возможность предусмотрена не была.


Странно, почему "Фрегат" сделали спутниково-молчаливым? Как я понял, телеметрия собирается, но на спутник не передается (только на доступные наземные станции, когда они доступны). Следствие уверенности в благополучном пролете через зону молчания?

----------


## OKA

"Космонавт Антон Шкаплеров в интервью заявил, что на внешней поверхности Международной космической станции обнаружены бактерии, которые «откуда-то прилетели из космоса и поселились на внешней стороне обшивки». Редакция N+1 попросила доктора биологических наук, профессора Антона Сыроешкина, который много лет занимается исследованием «космических бактерий», прокомментировать слова об открытии внеземной жизни:

Во время 16 выходов в открытый космос с МКС космонавты протирали специальными тампонами внешние поверхности станции: образцы брали с иллюминаторов, с солнечных батарей, с различных модулей. В каждой из этих проб мы обнаруживали ДНК различных бактерий — в первую очередь, археобактерий, различных экстремофилов, то есть микроорганизмов, устойчивых к экстремальным условиям.

Но пока все, что мы видим там — это бактерии и археи, которые есть на Земле. Никаких научных свидетельств существования внеземной жизни у нас пока нет.

Строго говоря, даже живых бактерий мы не обнаружили — мы исследовали только ДНК, и мы сейчас не можем сказать, насколько они жизнеспособны. Мы пока ничего не высевали. Но, судя по тому, что большие фрагменты ДНК остаются целыми под действием рентгеновского, ультрафиолетового излучения, потока протонов, сами бактерии тоже вполне могли оставаться целыми.

Мы находим в основном ДНК гетеротрофных бактерий, которые обитают в поверхностной пленке Баренцева и Карского морей, из так называемых кислых отвалов горнорудных месторождений, из почв острове Мадагаскар. Это означает, что они попали в космос «своим ходом», их не было на корпусе МКС в момент запуска, поскольку ни на Байконуре, ни в сборочных цехах нет таких бактерий.

Попасть в космос, на высоту орбиты МКС — это около 400 километров, они могли только с помощью глобальной электрической цепи. Между поверхностью Земли и ионосферой постоянно течет электрический ток. Гипотеза об этом уже давно доказана. Нисходящую ветвь этой цепи мы можем видеть своими глазами — это атмосферные разряды, молнии. Восходящая ветвь может выносить на большую высоту электрически заряженные пылинки, капли аэрозолей, а с ними и бактерии. Это «путешествие» происходит довольно медленно, бактериям надо преодолевать тропопаузу, потом стратопаузу, но в конечном счете они оказываются в космосе, на высоте полета МКС.

Можно сказать, что Земля постоянно засоряет жизнью космическое пространство."

https://nplus1.ru/blog/2017/11/27/terrestrial






> Катастрофой закончился? Рыба в окияне погибла, или папуаса какого задавило? А может кговавый рыжым скрывает многочисленные жертвы среди персонала космодрома?


Это , конечно, недемократично, но почему-то рыбу и папуасов не спрашивают никогда, например  :Biggrin:  

А  вот персоналу "Свободный"-"Восточный" можно было б в нормальном режиме зарплаты платить))

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/7791164.html



" 1 декабря 2017 года состоялось заседание аварийной комиссии по выяснению причин нештатной ситуации, произошедшей во время пуска ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком (РБ) «Фрегат», космическим аппаратом (КА) «Метеор-М» и попутной полезной нагрузкой, который состоялся 28 ноября с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.

В результате всестороннего изучения материалов и полученной телеметрической информации, члены комиссии определили, что наземные средства космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ и совместный расчет подготовки пуска отработали штатно и без замечаний – вопросов к наземной инфраструктуре космодрома нет.

Нет замечаний у комиссии и к работе систем и агрегатов РН «Союз-2.1б», космическая головная часть (КГЧ) после отделения от РН выведена на опорную орбиту штатно.

Проведенные расчеты показали, что наиболее вероятное место падения КГЧ – северная часть Атлантического океана, 42’ северной широты, 38’ западной долготы с разбросом по трассе падения -120 +230 км, +-45 км перпендикулярно трассе падения.

Аварийная комиссия приняла решение о разрешении пусков РН типа «Союз-2» согласно ранее утвержденному графику. Комиссия продолжает выяснение причин нештатной работы РБ «Фрегат». Следующее заседание состоится 12 декабря 2017 года.  "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24410/



"Американская компания SpaceX объявила о возможном переносе испытательного запуска своей новой ракеты Falcon Heavy: ее планируют запустить только после огневых испытаний всех 27 ракетных двигателей Merlin. Это означает, что запуск может сдвинуться на начало 2018 года, сообщает Aviation Week со ссылкой на президента компании Гвинн Шотвелл.

Falcon Heavy — это ракета-носитель сверхтяжелого класса, разработанная на основе Falcon 9 и имеющая три первые ступени Falcon 9 Full Thrust в качестве ускорителей. Предполагается, что первые ступени ракеты будут многоразовыми и после полета смогут сесть на платформу или на сушу — аналогично первой ступени Falcon 9.

В этом году SpaceX уже испытала центральный и боковой ускорители Falcon Heavy, а саму ракету планировали запустить еще летом — вместе с возможной посадкой второй ступени. Затем запуск сдвинули на ноябрь. Теперь стало известно, что Falcon Heavy попробуют вывести на орбиту только после успешных огневых испытаний двигателей Merlin 1D, которые ранее применялись для запуска Falcon 9. По словам Шотвелл, при запуске Falcon Heavy все 27 таких двигателей должны работать безотказно — и только после этого запуск носителя состоится.

SpaceX — не единственная компания, планирующая запуск тяжелых ракет-носителей. Сверхтяжелую SLS, разработанную NASA, планируют запустить в 2019 году, а Россия намерена создать новый носитель для лунной программы на базе двигателей ракеты «Энергия».

Как верно заметили наши читатели, Merlin давно используется для ракет Falcon; происшествие в ноябре касалось только только новой версии двигателя. Кроме того, посадка второй ступени Falcon Heavy была только в планах. Редакция N + 1 приносит свои извинения за неточности в заметке.

Елизавета Ивтушок"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/01/ye...r-falcon-delay

----------


## OKA

"Стартовавшая с космодрома Плесецк ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» успешно вывела на орбиту спутник Минобороны.

«Ракета-носитель среднего класса «Союз-2.1б» в установленное время успешно вывела на расчётную орбиту космический аппарат в интересах Минобороны России», — приводит РИА Новости сообщение ведомства.

Запуск ракеты был выполнен в 13:43 по московскому времени.

Отмечается, что «старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» и выведение космического аппарата на орбиту прошли в штатном режиме».

Ранее сообщалось, что ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» с военным спутником стартовала с космодрома Плесецк в Архангельской области."

https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/4...oborony-orbita




"И не испортят нам обедни  злые происки врагов!" ))

----------


## Avia M

5 декабря 2017 г. Холдинг «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») создал компанию-оператора сервисов на основе высокоточного спутникового позиционирования ООО «Национальная сеть высокоточного позиционирования (НСВП)». Новая структура войдет в состав холдинга и будет способствовать распространению услуг высокоточной навигации на основе системы ГЛОНАСС, сообщает пресс-служба РКС.

Холдинг «Российские космические системы» создал единого оператора высокоточной навигации - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА на космодроме БАЙКОНУР завершили операции по заправке транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-07» компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами.

После заправки корабль доставлен в монтажно-испытательный корпус космических аппаратов и установлен в стапель для проведения дальнейших предстартовых работ. По графику подготовки корабля к пуску 8 декабря 2017 года состоится его стыковка с переходным отсеком.

Запуск ТПК «Союз МС-07» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 17 декабря 2017 года с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. В составе основного экипажа МКС-54/55 космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Антон ШКАПЛЕРОВ, астронавт NASA Скотт ТИНГЛ и астронавт JAXA Норишигэ КАНАИ.

Корабль новой модификации «Союз МС» создан в результате глубокой модернизации корабля «Союз ТМА». Он предназначен для доставки экипажей численностью до трех человек и сопутствующих грузов на Международную космическую станцию, а также для их возвращения на Землю. Во время нахождения на МКС также выполняет функции корабля-спасателя и поддерживается в постоянной готовности к срочному спуску экипажа на Землю."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24434/

----------


## OKA

" 11 декабря 2017 года специалисты РКК «Энергия» на космодроме БАЙКОНУР провели авторский осмотр транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-07». Также специалистами предприятий РОСКОСМОСА завершен комплекс технологических операций по накатке головного обтекателя ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ».

По графику подготовительных работ на эту неделю запланированы вторая тренировка экипажей в корабле «Союз МС-07, транспортировка головного блока с ТПК «Союз МС-07» в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракеты-носителя для общей сборки с ракетой «Союз-ФГ», общая сборка и вывоз РКН «Союз» на стартовую площадку.

Запуск ТПК «Союз МС-07» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 17 декабря 2017 года в 10:21 мск с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. В составе основного экипажа МКС-54/55 космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Антон ШКАПЛЕРОВ, астронавт NASA Скотт ТИНГЛ и астронавт JAXA Норишигэ КАНАИ. В составе дублирующего экипажа – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ, астронавт ESA Александр ГЕРСТ и астронавт NASA Джанетт ЭППС.

Корабль новой модификации «Союз МС» создан в результате глубокой модернизации корабля «Союз ТМА». Он предназначен для доставки экипажей численностью до трех человек и сопутствующих грузов на Международную космическую станцию, а также для их возвращения на Землю. Во время нахождения на МКС также выполняет функции корабля-спасателя и поддерживается в постоянной готовности к срочному спуску экипажа на Землю."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24449/

----------


## OKA

" Завершила работу аварийная комиссия РОСКОСМОСА под руководством Олега СКОРОБОГАТОВА, заместителя генерального директора ЦНИИИмаш, которая изучала причины нештатной ситуации пуска 28 ноября 2017 года с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком (РБ) «Фрегат», космическим аппаратом «Метеор-М» и попутной полезной нагрузкой.

Рассмотрев материалы и проанализировав телеметрическую информацию, специалисты комиссии пришли к выводу, что к нештатной ситуации привело непрогнозировавшееся поведение разгонного блока после его отделения от ракеты-носителя. Это выявило скрытую проблему в алгоритме, которая не проявлялась десятилетиями успешных пусков связки «Союз-Фрегат».

Ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» отработала штатно, ошибок в полётных заданиях РН и РБ не выявлено. Космическая головная часть (КГЧ - разгонный блок и полезная нагрузка) была выведена в расчётную точку.

После отделения космической головной части от ракеты-носителя система управления разгонного блока начала выдавать управляющее воздействие на разворот орбитального блока в требуемое угловое положение - начался процесс пространственной ориентации разгонного блока. В этот период средства телеметрии зафиксировали нештатное угловое положение разгонного блока, который ушёл с расчётной траектории после включения маршевых двигателей.

«Фрегат» – надежный универсальный разгонный блок, который 61 раз успешно выводил полезную нагрузку с трёх космодромов (БАЙКОНУР, ПЛЕСЕЦК, КУРУ - Французская Гвиана) и доставил на целевые орбиты более 200 космических аппаратов. Баллистическая траектория выведения с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ прошла необходимую экспертизу и была рассчитана в строгом соответствии с регламентами, существующими в отечественной ракетно-космической отрасли.

При этом сложилось такое сочетание параметров стартового стола космодрома, азимутов полета ракеты-носителя и разгонного блока, которое не встречалось ранее. Соответственно, не было выявлено при проведённой наземной отработке баллистической траектории согласно действующим методикам.

Проведя всесторонний анализ, члены комиссии считают, что проявление этой некорректности алгоритма могло и не произойти при запуске с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ этой же полезной нагрузки с этим же разгонным блоком, на этой же ракете-носителе. Пуск прошёл бы штатно, например, летом, либо в случае, если бы районы падения отделяемых частей ракеты-носителя лежали в стороне от выбранных.

Для немедленного исправления ситуации будет проведена корректировка алгоритма системы управления пространственной ориентацией разгонного блока «Фрегат» и существующих регламентов, уже даны поручения по разработке новых современных комплексных методик имитации и контроля полетных характеристик средств выведения.

Отдельная комиссия детально разберет организационные вопросы и подготовит предложения по оценке ответственности должностных лиц за принятие или непринятие решений, повлиявших на полноту предстартовой отработки миссии."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24451/


Ну если не кормить баснями про полёты людей на Марс, десятилетиями платить ИТР отрасли норм. зарплаты, обозначать работникам хорошие жизненные перспективы на Земле, в родной стране, то можно и ракетную (и не только) технику качественно эксплуатировать))

https://rg.ru/2017/01/31/reg-pfo/rog...diversiia.html

----------


## OKA

"На конференции "Космос как бизнес", организованной госкорпорацией "Роскосмос" и информационным агентством ТАСС, в качестве одной из ключевых тем обсуждались коммерциализация космической отрасли и перспективы космического туризма. О перспективах выхода России на космические рынки Юго-Восточной Азии, Китая и других партнеров, о том, что может предложить наша страна этим регионам, перспективах развития космического туризма в России рассказал в интервью ТАСС исполнительный директор по развитию бизнеса и коммерциализации госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Антон Жиганов.

— Ранее сообщалось, что Роскосмос заказал выявление не менее двух коммерчески привлекательных рынков, на которых Россия не представлена, но могла бы занять свое место. Какие страны и регионы рассматриваются?

— Мы действительно ведем такую работу.

Мы провели конкурс, по результатам которого нашим партнером по этой работе стал Межрегиональный аналитический центр при Минэкономразвития.

Мы с ними работаем уже несколько месяцев. Предварительно можно сказать, что нам интересны развивающиеся рынки — Юго-Восточная Азия, рынок Латинской Америки. Партнерство со странами этих регионов для нас будет ключевым в ближайшее время.

— С какими продуктами Роскосмос может выйти на эти рынки?

— Если посмотреть на нашу продуктовую линейку, то в традиционных для нас сегментах рынка наши продукты испытывают серьезную конкуренцию, и она усиливается. Например, по пусковым услугам рынок для нас сейчас не самый простой. Если говорить про рынок сервисный, где мы хотим развиваться, я думаю, что интересно было бы именно в этом рынке поработать с нашими коллегами в развивающихся странах — это все, что касается прикладных сервисов космической деятельности, которые смогут помочь и для организации бизнеса в стране, и для организации системы государственного управления, и для жизни простых граждан.

Также, если эти страны будут готовы развивать свои космические программы, мы, конечно, поможем своими знаниями, своим опытом. Мы совместно с ними можем говорить о разработке ракет-носителей, о создании пусковых площадок — все, что мы традиционно умели и умеем делать, мы можем предложить для этих стран.

— Одним из направлений развития Роскосмоса до 2050 года указывается космический туризм. При этом срок эксплуатации МКС рассчитан до 2024 года с возможным максимальным продлением до 2028 года. Куда Роскосмос планирует "возить" космических туристов после завершения эксплуатации МКС?

— Мы сейчас говорим, что в 2024 или 2028 году может остановиться государственное финансирование МКС, но это не значит, что МКС не будет интересна для частной космонавтики. Поэтому сейчас говорить о том, что МКС прекратит активное существование, еще рано. А если говорить о сегменте космического туризма, он развивается сейчас. Вынужденно мы не доставляем туристов на МКС ввиду временного ограничения такой возможности — сегодня мы единственные доставляем космонавтов и астронавтов всех стран на МКС. Поэтому свободных мест для туристов на наших кораблях пока нет. Новые корабли для доставки астронавтов появятся у США через пару лет самое раннее. Поэтому до 2019 года все наши полеты предназначены для обеспечения регулярных экспедиций на МКС. А после 2019 года туристы будут приглашены на борт и мы возобновим наши туристические полеты. Есть несколько проектов, интересных и с российской, и с американской стороны, по использованию МКС в коммерческих целях и для туризма, и для бизнеса.

— Но станция же будет не пригодна для эксплуатации.

— Мы потеряем государственный заказ на МКС, но ее техническое состояние от этого не ухудшится. Вопрос, найдутся ли деньги для ее поддержания, чтобы ее инфраструктуру использовать для туристов, для проведения научных исследований по заказу коммерческих организаций.

— Если туристы будут летать, кто их будет инструктировать?

— Роскосмос ранее обеспечивал полную подготовку этих туристов до того, как они отправлялись на МКС в составе наших экипажей. Поэтому тут ничего не поменяется. Если такие программы будут развиваться, мы будем обеспечивать доставку космических туристов на орбиту и обратно.

— Какова будет длительность туристического полета в космос?

— Длительность тура будет обсуждаться в зависимости от того, что будет нужно рынку.

— А стоимость полетов туристов?

— Сегодня все будет зависеть от того, какие услуги мы будем закладывать в этот туристический пакет.

Сегодня стоимость билета туда и обратно составляет порядка $35 млн. В зависимости от того, какой будет спрос на рынке и какие у нас будут возможности по предоставлению инфраструктуры МКС для этих полетов, цена может варьироваться в большую или меньшую сторону. Это также будет зависеть от того, добавим ли мы какие-то дополнительные услуги для туристов. Например, мы можем им предоставить опцию по выходу в открытый космос. Конечно, это повысит затраты, но, если будет спрос на эту услугу, мы сможем ее предоставить.

— Есть ли планы по созданию в России аналога компании Virgin Galactic, чтобы "катать" туристов на орбитальных самолетах в верхних слоях атмосферы?

— В России действительно есть компания, которая разрабатывает суборбитальный туристический корабль, она называется "Космокурс". Коллеги находятся сейчас на стадии разработки концепции, на стадии эскизного проекта. Если все будет удачно, я надеюсь, они представят этот проект, и мы его рассмотрим и будем содействовать в развитии.

— Еще кто-то обращался?

— В России конкретно кроме "Космокурса" никто больше не обращался к нам с проектами в сегменте суборбитального туризма.

— Когда может быть представлен эскизный проект?

— Я думаю, в начале следующего года мы уже посмотрим на предварительные результаты. Мы выдали этой компании лицензию, дальше наши предприятия смогут участвовать в кооперации по производству и ракеты-носителя, и суборбитального корабля.

— Сообщалось, что отдельные западные компании планируют добывать полезные ископаемые на астероидах.

— Для начала, наверное, нужно определиться с правовым полем в этом вопросе. Такая работа ведется между представителями разных государств. Сейчас у нас в Роскосмосе нет каких-либо программ, по которым совместно с частными партнерами мы развивали бы тему совместного освоения астероидов. То, что тема интересная и перспективная, — это факт.

— Рассматривается ли возможность некой кооперации по созданию космического туроператора?

— Это одно из направлений, в рамках которого мы работаем с компанией Boeing. Есть план, есть интересные идеи, но они материализуются не раньше 2019 года.

Беседовал Алексей Песляк"

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Роскосмос: эскизный проект корабля для туристов может быть представлен в начале 2018 года - Интервью ТАСС


Давно подбирались к "частному космосу" )) Это означает отсутствие полноценных научных и военных программ для пилотируемой обитаемой станции (в "международном" формате). Национальную станцию не потянуть, да и опять же программ для неё нет. Остаётся частный туризм , в конфигурации МКС с большими вопросами... Для туристов данный формат- не очень)) А челночки всеразличные и "космоотели"- ну нереально дорого. 
И риски опять жэж не пляжные))) Остаётся старая волынка про Марс)) Для получения госфинансирования))

"Приватизация прибылей, и национализация убытков")) Капыталызом.




" Вице-премьер правительства РФ Дмитрий Рогозин не считает результаты аварийной комиссии Роскосмоса полными и до конца объективными.

"Результаты работы аварийной комиссии Роскосмоса не могут считаться полными, до конца объективными, поскольку не отвечают на главный вопрос - как вообще могла быть допущена подобная ошибка в расчетах и кто несет за это ответственность", - спросил он.

По словам Рогозина, созданная коллегией ВПК специальная комиссия по анализу эффективности реализуемой госкорпорацией "Роскосмос" системы качества и надежности ракетно-космических комплексов продолжает свою работу. "Ее выводы будут доложены руководству страны", - заверил зампред правительства России.

Как сообщил во вторник журналистам первый заместитель гендиректора госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Александр Иванов по итогам работы аварийной комиссии, авария разгонного блока (РБ) "Фрегат" с 19 спутниками, который был запущен с космодрома Восточный ракетой "Союз-2.1б" 28 ноября 2017 года, произошла из-за того, что система управления блока рассчитала вращение не в ту сторону. По его словам, это связано с несовершенством алгоритмов программного обеспечения системы управления РБ "Фрегат", впервые проявившемся только при этом запуске. Замглавы Роскосмоса подчеркнул, что некорректная работа алгоритма вызвана стечением нескольких условий, ранее не встречавшихся вместе: первый старт комплекса "Союз-2.1б" - "Фрегат" с Восточного, величина азимута старта на Восточном, запуск на солнечно синхронную орбиту и необходимость уложить отделяющиеся части ракеты-носителя в выбранные поля падения, что определило азимуты выведения для ракеты и РБ. Если бы запуск "Союза" с "Фрегатом" был проведен с Байконура, Куру или Плесецка, где другие азимуты старта, - "разгонник" рассчитал бы свое вращение против часовой стрелки, в одну сторону с ракетой.

В свою очередь, глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Игорь Комаров во вторник сообщил журналистам, что будет председателем комиссии по выявлению ответственных за аварию разгонного блока "Фрегат"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4806385


"Предложение свернуть все федеральные целевые программы (ФЦП) Роскосмоса и перевести все выделяемые на них средства в его капитал требует серьезного обдумывания, госкорпорация готова изучить его. Об этом во вторник сообщил журналистам ее глава Игорь Комаров на конференции "Космос как бизнес", организованной Роскосмосом и агентством ТАСС.

Ранее с такой инициативой на этом же мероприятии выступил помощник президента РФ Андрей Белоусов, приведя в качестве примера успешный опыт госкорпорации "Росатом".

"Конечно, внешне это во многом упростило бы процедуру согласования, повысило бы ответственность Роскосмоса за те проекты, которые он реализует. Мы готовы это рассмотреть и видим очень положительные стороны в таком подходе. Как он будет реализован, это вопрос другой", - сказал Комаров.

Вместе с тем он отметил, что это достаточно радикальный подход, требующий серьезного обсуждения, прежде всего, с правительством, Минфином и Минэкономразвития. "Понятно, что просто взять и просто "загрузить" все программы в капитал Роскосмоса, очевидно, требует отработки определенного механизма расходования этих средств", - считает глава госкорпорации.

В настоящее время Роскосмос реализует две ФЦП - Федеральную космическую программу и федеральную целевую программу "Развитие космодромов на период 2017-2025 годов в обеспечение космической деятельности Российской Федерации"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/4805090

----------


## OKA

"Созданная Коллегией ВПК специальная комиссия по анализу эффективности реализуемой в Госкорпорации @roscosmos системы качества и надежности ракетно-космических комплексов продолжает свою работу. Ее выводы будут доложены руководству страны"

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/940598006491045889

----------


## OKA

"Компания Blue Origin испытала новые версии ракеты New Shepard и суборбитальной пилотируемой капсулы. В отличие от предыдущих тестовых версий капсулы, в новой установлены иллюминаторы. Во время испытательного полета в капсуле находился манекен и исследовательская полезная нагрузка. Видеозапись испытаний опубликована на YouTube.




Blue Origin — частная космическая компания, которая изначально ставила своей целью создание аппаратов для космического туризма. Для этого компания разрабатывает одноступенчатую многоразовую ракету-носитель New Shepard с водородно-кислородным двигателем. В конце 2015 года компания впервые в истории успешно посадила на Землю побывавшую в космосе ракету, а через два месяца впервые повторно запустила в космос и посадила эту ракету.

Компания планирует использовать New Shepard для суборбитальных туристических полетов. Ракета с капсулой для пассажиров будет вертикально взлетать и пересекать линию Кармана — условную границу между атмосферой космосом. В течение нескольких минут пассажиры будут испытывать состояние невесомости и после этого возвращаться на Землю. В начале 2017 года Blue Origin впервые показала как будет выглядеть пассажирская версия капсулы. В отличие от уже летавших прототипов, в этой капсуле установлены большие иллюминаторы, через которые пассажиры смогут наблюдать Землю из космоса.

Теперь компания впервые испытала капсулу с иллюминаторами, а также новую версию ракеты New Shepard. Она стартовала с пусковой площадки в западном Техасе и достигла высоты в 76 километров, после чего произошло штатное отделение капсулы. Капсула приземлилась на двух парашютах со скоростью у поверхности Земли около половины метра в секунду. Ракета, как и во время предыдущих испытаний, приземлилась за счет собственного двигателя.

Изначально Blue Origin планировала отправить первых туристов в суборбитальный полет в 2018 году, но недавно главный исполнительный директор компании Боб Смит заявил, что первый туристический полет должен состояться до апреля 2019 года.

Помимо ракеты для суборбитальных полетов New Shepard компания также разрабатывает тяжелую ракету New Glenn, которая сможет выводить на низкую опорную орбиту полезную нагрузку массой около 45 тонн. Она предназначается для запуска грузов на орбиту Земли и Луны. Недавно Blue Origin провела первые огневые испытания метан-кислородного двигателя для этой ракеты, который будет устанавливаться на ее первую и вторую ступени.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/13/blue-origin



 "13 декабря 2017 года в рамках подготовки транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-07» разработки и производства РКК «Энергия» к запуску по программе Международной космической станции члены основного и дублирующего экипажей на космодроме БАЙКОНУР провели контрольный осмотр корабля в стартовой конфигурации.

В составе основного экипажа МКС-54/55 - космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Антон ШКАПЛЕРОВ, астронавт NASA Скотт ТИНГЛ и астронавт JAXA Норишиге КАНАИ. Дублёры - космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ, астронавт NASA Джанетт ЭППС и астронавт ESA Александр ГЕРСТ.

После тренировки в космическом корабле космонавты и астронавты основного и дублирующего экипажей ТПК посетили монтажно-испытательный корпус на площадке 112 космодрома БАЙКОНУР и ознакомились с ходом подготовки к старту ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ», которая должна доставить ТПК на низкую околоземную орбиту. Затем члены экипажей посетили музей космодрома, где осмотрели уникальную экспозицию, посетили домики Сергея КОРОЛЁВА и Юрия ГАГАРИНА, оставили свои автографы на большой фотографии ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ», подписали фотографии, флаг экспедиции, открытки и подарили музею памятные подарки с символикой экспедиции.

Программа подготовки пуска ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-07» входит в завершающую фазу. Сегодня космический корабль будет транспортирован в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракеты-носителя, где уже 14 декабря запланированы операции по общей сборке РН «Союз-ФГ». Также 14 декабря состоится заседание технического руководства и Государственной комиссии по проведению летных испытаний пилотируемых космических комплексов, на котором будет рассмотрен вопрос о готовности ракеты космического назначения к вывозу на стартовый комплекс 15 декабря.

Запуск ТПК «Союз МС-07» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 17 декабря 2017 года в 10:21 мск с площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт»)."

Много фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24463/

----------


## OKA

"Главное военно-строительное управление №6 (ГВСУ, бывший «Дальспецстрой»), занятое строительством космодрома Восточный, к середине 2018 года сократит две тысячи сотрудников. Об этом сообщает «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на гендиректора предприятия Андрея Назарова.

В рамках оптимизации численности персонала в 2017 году в компании уволили 2,9 тысяч работников, оставив в штате около трех тысяч человек. В ближайшие полгода две трети этих людей будут сокращены.

Предприятие находится в сложном экономическом положении. До конца этого года оно должно погасить долги по зарплатам своих сотрудников. «Среднемесячное начисление по заработной плате, компенсациям, пособиям составляет порядка 100 миллионов рублей, включая 45 миллионов сотрудникам, работающим на объектах космодрома Восточный», — сказал он.

В середине октября шестеро строителей космодрома «Восточный» объявили голодовку из-за невыплаты зарплат. До этого часть работников бывшего «Дальспецстроя» уволилась, другая грозилась не выйти на работу. По состоянию на октябрь 2017 года предприятие задолжало своим сотрудникам около 270 миллионов рублей. После многочисленных жалоб было возбуждено более 10 административных дел.

Космодром Восточный в Амурской области начали строить в 2012 году, до сих пор работы не завершены. У ГВСУ №6 остались четыре не выполненных контракта.

В 2014-2016 годах вокруг бывшего строившей его компании возникло несколько скандалов, связанных с крупными хищениями, в том числе при строительстве космодрома. В конце 2016 года предприятие было распущено."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/12/14/ne_jili_bogato/

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 14 декабря. /ТАСС/. Спускаемый аппарат космического корабля "Союз МС-05" с тремя членами экипажа Международной космической станции (МКС) совершил посадку в степи Казахстана в 147 км юго-восточнее города Жезказган. Об этом сообщили в четверг в подмосковном Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).
"Спускаемый аппарат с космонавтом Роскосмоса Сергеем Рязанским, астронавтами NASA и ЕКА Рэндольфом Брезником и Паоло Несполи приземлился в 11:38 мск", - уточнили в ЦУПе.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
«Союз МС-05» с тремя членами экипажа МКС совершил посадку в Казахстане - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

БАЙКОНУР /Казахстан/, 17 декабря. /ТАСС/. Пилотируемый космический корабль "Союз МС-07" с тремя членами экипажа новой экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС), стартовавший с космодрома Байконур с помощью ракеты-носителя "Союз-ФГ", вышел на околоземную орбиту и начал автономный полет к МКС.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Пилотируемый корабль «Союз МС-07» с тремя членами экипажа вышел на орбиту - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Новозеландская компания Rocket Lab после нескольких отмененных попыток запуска ракеты Electron на протяжении декабря приняла решение отложить пуск на начало 2018 года. Об этом сообщается в твиттере компании.

Новозеландская компания Rocket Lab с 2012 года разрабатывала двухступенчатую ракету Electron. Она может выводить до 225 килограмм на низкую околоземную орбиту и до 150 килограмм на солнечно-синхронную орбиту (500 километров). В ее первой ступени установлено 9 кислород-керосиновых двигателей «Rutherford» с общей тягой 162 килоньютонов на уровне моря. Вторая ступень имеет один такой двигатель, модифицированный для работы в вакууме.

Первый запуск ракеты состоялся 25 мая 2017 года и был признан неудачным — головная часть ракеты не смогла выйти на расчетную орбиту. При этом Electron стартовала в штатном режиме. В частности, в штатном режиме прошла работа первой ступени, разделение, запуск второй ступени и сброс обтекателя. По итогам внутреннего расследования Rocket Lab, специалисты пришли к выводу, что причиной неудачного запуска стало превышение допустимого времени ожидания телеметрических данных, которые должна была передавать система, полученная от другой компании и установленная на ракету.

Изначально планировалось, что первые три запуска будут исключительно тестовыми, однако позднее компания решила, что второй тестовый запуск будет коммерческим. С помощью Electron предполагается доставить на орбиту три спутника формата CubeSat: Dove Pioneer, предназначенных для съемки поверхности Земли, а также пару спутников Lemur-2 с оборудованием для отслеживания морских судов и метеорологических наблюдений.

Для второго запуска было выбрано десятидневное стартовое окно, которое открылось 8 декабря 2017 года. Однако Rocket Lab на протяжении этих дней приходилось по разным причинам откладывать запуск. Очередная попытка старта ракеты была отменена сегодня утром из-за проблем с подачей электроэнергии. Несмотря на то, что до закрытия стартового окна еще есть время, Rocket Lab решила перенести второй испытательный пуск Electron уже на 2018 год. 

Стоит отметить, что у Rocket Lab уже есть коммерческие обязательства, которые вынуждают компанию поторопиться. Контракт с Moon Express подразумевает, что Electron запустит на Луну аппарат MX-1E, разработанный в рамках конкурса Google Lunar XPrize, который официально заканчивается 31 Марта 2018 года.
Существуют и другие проекты легких ракет. Американский стартап Vector Space Systems в начале мая произвел первый запуск ракеты Vector-R, а через три месяца на этой ракете впервые запустили тестовую коммерческую нагрузку, предоставленную американской компанией Astro Digital, немецким Центром прикладных космических технологий и микрогравитации и Исследовательским центром Эймса NASA.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/16/not-now






> БАЙКОНУР /Казахстан/, 17 декабря. /ТАСС/. Пилотируемый космический корабль "Союз МС-07" с тремя членами экипажа новой экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС), стартовавший с космодрома Байконур с помощью ракеты-носителя "Союз-ФГ", вышел на околоземную орбиту и начал автономный полет к МКС.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Пилотируемый корабль «Союз МС-07» с тремя членами экипажа вышел на орбиту - Космос - ТАСС



Фото : https://www.roscosmos.ru/24484/

----------


## OKA

"Глава компании SpaceX Илон Маск опубликовал в своем твиттере первые фотографии сверхтяжелой ракеты-носителя Falcon Heavy, которая должна совершить первый запуск в январе 2018 года. Ранее Маск заявил, что в качестве полезной нагрузки во время первого запуска будет выступать его личный электромобиль Tesla Roadster.

Falcon Heavy — двухступенчатая сверхтяжелая ракета-носитель, о разработке которой SpaceX объявила в 2011 году. Ракета основана на Falcon 9, которую компания успешно эксплуатирует уже несколько лет. первая ступень Falcon Heavy будет состоять из трех соединенных секций, аналогичных первой ступени Falcon 9. Предполагается, что эти секции также будут многоразовыми: боковые ускорители после отделения будут возвращаться на стартовую площадку, а центральная секция на плавающую платформу. Ракета сможет выводить на низкую опорную орбиту полезную нагрузку массой до 64 тонн. Для сравнения, на данный момент среди эксплуатируемых ракет-носителей самой тяжелой является Delta IV, которая может выводить на низкую опорную орбиту до 29 тонн груза.

В мае 2017 года компания испытала боковые и центральный ускоритель ракеты. В начале декабря Илон Маск объявил, что SpaceX назначила первый запуск Falcon Heavy на январь 2018 года. Интересно, что в качестве полезной нагрузки компания отправит на орбиту Марса личный электромобиль Маска Tesla Roadster темно-вишневого цвета, разработанный другой его компанией Tesla.

Ракета Falcon Heavy без головной части

  
https://twitter.com/elonmusk

Теперь компания впервые опубликовала снимки практически полностью собранной ракеты Falcon Heavy в ангаре космического центра Кеннеди на мысе Канаверал. На фотографиях можно видеть, что первые две ступени полностью собраны, но головная часть пока не смонтирована на ракету.

SpaceX уже объявляла о некоторых планах по использованию новой ракеты. Например, на ней компания собиралась запустить на Марс транспортный корабль Dragon. Правда, в начале 2017 года этот полет перенесли на 2020 год, а затем компания вовсе отказалась от идеи реактивной посадки Dragon и заявила, что вместо этого реализует более эффективную посадку с помощью новой капсулы.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/20/falcon-heavy




" На космодроме Байконур специалисты РКК «Энергия», НПО им. С.А. Лавочкина и филиала ЦЭНКИ Космического центра «Южный» продолжают подготовку к запуску космического аппарата «Ангосат».

19 декабря 2017 года завершены работы по сборке ракеты космического назначения «Зенит-3SLБФ». Проводится комплекс электрических испытаний ракеты космического назначения. Вывоз ракеты на стартовый комплекс запланирован на воскресенье, 24 декабря 2017 года.

Пуск РН «Зенит-2SБ» с РБ «Фрегат-СБ» и КА «Ангосат» запланирован на 26 декабря 2017 года с площадки 45 космодрома Байконур.

«Ангосат» — космический аппарат, созданный РКК «Энергия» в интересах Республики Ангола. Он предназначен для обеспечения вещания в частотных C- и Ku-диапазонах на территории Республики Ангола, а также всего африканского континента. Проект «Ангосат» предусматривает создание спутника связи с ретранслятором, его запуск на геостационарную орбиту и создание наземной инфраструктуры связи и телевизионного вещания."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24495/




Познавательно про New Shepard :




Полёт , вид изнутри с манекеном Скайукера :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZJghIk7_VA

https://lozga.livejournal.com/162067.html




"Британская компания Reaction Engines приступила к строительству горячего испытательного комплекса, в котором будут проводиться проверки перспективных гибридных ракетных двигателей, разрабатываемых по проекту SABRE. Как пишет Aviation Week, строительство комплекса ведется в аэропорту «Фронт-Рейндж» в Колорадо. Как ожидается, предприятие заработает уже в 2018 году.

Новый гибридный гиперзвуковой реактивный двигатель SABRE (Synergistic Air-Breathing Rocket Engine, синергичный атмосферный ракетный двигатель) позволит сделать ракеты-носители компактнее. Общие габариты двигателя будут соответствовать габаритам турбореактивного двухконтурного двигателя F135, устанавливаемого на американские истребители F-35 Lightning II. Его длина составляет 5,6 метра, а диаметр — 1,2 метра.

SABRE получит универсальные камеру сгорания и сопло, по конструкции во многом схожие с подобными элементами обычного ракетного двигателя. На старте и при разгоне он будет работать как обычный прямоточный реактивный двигатель, используя для сжигания топлива воздух. Этот воздух будет подаваться в газогенератор по обводным воздухозаборникам, идущим вокруг системы подачи топлива и окислителя.

При достижении скорости в пять чисел Маха (6,2 тысячи километров в час) двигатель будет переходить в ракетный режим, в котором воздухозаборники силовой установки перекроются, а в воздуховоды начнет небольшими порциями подаваться жидкий кислород. В качестве топлива для двигателя планируется использовать жидкий водород.

Для эффективной работы двигателя на скоростях до пяти чисел Маха потребуется охлаждение поступающего воздуха с более чем одной тысячи градусов Цельсия до -150 градусов Цельсия. Дело в том, что по мере увеличения скорости полета воздушный поток в воздухозаборнике начнет резко тормозиться и сжиматься, что приведет к его сильному нагреву.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL31rO_AqvI

Для охлаждения поступающего воздуха Reaction Engines уже разработала систему, представляющую собой сеть трубок диаметром один миллиметр и общей протяженностью около двух тысяч километров. Толщина стенки одной трубки составляет 20 микрон. Сеть этих трубок будет покрывать внешнюю стенку воздуховодов.

В сами трубки под давлением в 200 бар (197 атмосфер) будет подаваться жидкий гелий, выполняющий роль теплоносителя. По расчетам разработчиков, система позволит охлаждать поступающий воздух до необходимо рабочей температуры всего за 1/20 секунды (ранее компания указывала временной промежуток в 1/100 секунды).

Новый испытательный комплекс, строительство которого ведется в Колорадо, позволит проводить испытания системы охлаждения воздушного потока. В состав комплекса войдет аэродинамическая труба, в которой на большой скорости будет циркулировать нагретый до тысячи градусов Цельсия воздух.

За нагрев подаваемого в аэродинамическую трубу воздуха будут отвечать реактивные двигатели J79. Такие ставились на истребители F-104 Starfighter и F-4 Phantom II, а также на палубные сверхзвуковые бомбардировщики A-5 Vigilante. Когда именно планируется завершить постройку испытательного комплекса, не уточняется.

Между тем, Reaction Engines планирует начать испытания газогенератора перспективного гибридного двигателя SABRE в 2020 году. К этому же времени планируется провести испытания остальных систем силовой установки, включая подачу топлива, зажигание и выключение. В 2021 году двигатель планируется впервые испытать в сборе.

Разработать двигатель SABRE планируется в несколько этапов. На первом из них будет создана силовая установка — демонстратор технологий. Как ожидается, в атмосферном режиме полета он сможет развивать тягу до 196 килоньютонов. При этом полноценная силовая установка в этом режиме будет выдавать уже 667 килоньютонов.

Предполагается, что SABRE позволит создавать одноступенчатые ракеты-носители, причем силовую установку, в отличие от обычных ракетных двигателей, можно будет использовать повторно.

В настоящее время несколько компаний по всему миру занимаются разработкой новых двигателей для перспективных ракет-носителей, которые бы позволили сделать космические запуски проще и дешевле. Подробнее о наиболее интересных проектах вы можете почитать в нашем материале «Установки на будущее».

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/20/hotairfacility

----------


## OKA

"В компании SpaceX сообщили, что ракета Falcon 9 с десятью телекоммуникационными спутниками Iridium Next стартовала с базы в Калифорнии.

https://t.co/gtC39uBC7z

Трансляцию запуска ведёт компания SpaceX.

Как уточняется, старт был осуществлён с базы ВВС США Ванденберг.

Ранее сообщалось, что первая ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 после успешного старта вернулась на космодром в американском штате Флорида.

Глава компаний SpaceX Илон Маск заявил, что сверхтяжёлая ракета Falcon Heavy будет запущена в январе 2018 года."

https://russian.rt.com/science/news/...-raketa-falcon




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdpT9Gk8yLg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE5C3O71Xqo





"Япония запустила в космос спутники GCOM-C и SLATS с помощью ракеты-носителя Н-2А. Об этом сообщили в аэрокосмическом агентстве JAXA.

Отмечается, что метеорологический спутник GCOM-C будет выведен на орбиту на высоте 800 км. 

При этом спутник SLATS должен будет выйти на орбиту на высоте 200-300 км.

Как уточняется, с его помощью учёные хотят выяснить насколько стабильно он способен работать на низких орбитах, где высоко сопротивление атмосферы.

Ранее сообщалось, что японское агентство аэрокосмических исследований (JAXA) запустило спутник связи «Митибики-3».

Он является одним из четырёх спутников, необходимых для создания собственной системы геопозиционирования QZSS. "

https://russian.rt.com/science/news/...ositel-sputnik

----------


## OKA

" 24 декабря 2017 года на космодроме БАЙКОНУР состоялся вывоз на стартовый комплекс площадки 45 ракеты-носителя «Зенит-2SБ» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат-СБ», предназначенной для вывода на орбиту космического аппарата «Ангосат».

После завершения операций по установке ракеты в пусковое устройство, совместные расчеты предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли приступили к операциям по графику первого стартового дня.

Пуск запланирован в 22:00 мск 26 декабря 2017 года.

«Ангосат» — космический аппарат, созданный РКК «Энергия» в интересах Республики Ангола. Он предназначен для обеспечения вещания в частотных C- и Ku-диапазонах на территории Республики Ангола, а также всего африканского континента. Проект «Ангосат» предусматривает создание спутника связи с ретранслятором, его запуск на геостационарную орбиту и создание наземной инфраструктуры связи и телевизионного вещания."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24507/

Про последний "Зенит" :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/162339.html

----------


## OKA

" 26 декабря 2017 года в 22:00 мск со стартового комплекса площадки 45 космодрома Байконур штатно выполнен пуск ракеты-носителя (РН) «Зенит-2SБ» с разгонным блоком (РБ) «Фрегат-СБ» с космическим аппаратом (КА) «Ангосат».

В заданное время КА «Ангосат» был выведен на расчетную орбиту и вышел на связь, но через некоторое время с него перестала поступать телеметрическая информация. 

Специалисты РКК «Энергия» анализируют имеющуюся телеметрию, полученную с КА «Ангосат», для устранения нештатной ситуации - ведется работа по восстановлению связи с КА. Аналогичные случаи были: спутник «Фотон-М» (2014 г), спутник STEREO-9 (НАСА, 2016 г), казахстанский спутник связи КазСат (2017 г) и т.д."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24517/


"Никогда такого не было, и вот опять."

https://ru.wikiquote.org/wiki/%D0%92...B4%D0%B8%D0%BD



" В соответствии с выводами аварийной комиссии по итогу запуска 28 ноября 2017 года с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ КА «Метеор-М» №2-1 и попутной нагрузки, причина аварийной ситуации - несовершенство алгоритмов программного обеспечения системы управления РБ «Фрегат». Аварийная комиссия отметила, что расчеты баллистических траекторий были проведены без отступления от порядка, регламентируемого действующими нормативными документами. Поскольку порядок баллистических расчетов и порядок их проверки не предусматривали использование отдельных параметров углового движения, некорректность алгоритма системы управления РБ «Фрегат» не была обнаружена.  

Основываясь на выводах аварийной комиссии о причинах нештатной ситуации, Комиссия по оценке деятельности должностных лиц, отвечающих за подготовку и запуск КА «Метеор-М» №2-1 с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ 28 ноября 2017 г., проанализировала ход подготовки к запуску и соответствие действий руководителей их должностным обязанностям.

Комиссия отметила, что организации-разработчики не уделили должного внимания анализу возможных причин и последствий потенциальных несоответствий, которые связаны с особенностями запуска РБ «Фрегат» в составе РН «Союз» с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ, и разработке возможных мероприятий по недопущению их проявления. Таким образом, не в должной степени были выполнены требования нормативных документов в части проведения анализа возможных отказов и критичности их последствий.

Кроме того, должностные лица Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» и головные предприятия-разработчики, отвечающие за создание космического комплекса и его составных частей,  не приняли исчерпывающие меры к обеспечению должного контроля и координации работ.

Все это в совокупности способствовало тому, что факторы, сочетание которых привело к нештатному завершению миссии, остались невыявленными при подготовке к запуску.

За ненадлежащее исполнение руководителями возложенных на них обязанностей Комиссия рекомендовала применить к ним дисциплинарные взыскания в виде выговоров.

Подготовлены поручения по вынесению выговоров: Исполнительному директору РОСКОСМОСА по средствам выведения и эксплуатации наземной космической инфраструктуры Андрею МАЗУРИНУ, директору департамента обеспечения качества и надежности РОСКОСМОСА Виктору ЧАПОРГИНУ, Генеральному директору ФГУП «ЦНИИмаш» Олегу ГОРШКОВУ, Генеральному директору АО «РКЦ «Прогресс» Александру КИРИЛИНУ, Генеральному директору ФГУП «НПО им. Лавочкина» Сергею ЛЕМЕШЕВСКОМУ, Генеральному директору ФГУП «НПЦАП им. Пилюгина» Ефиму МЕЖИРИЦКОМУ и Генеральному директору АО «Корпорация ВНИИЭМ» Леониду МАКРИДЕНКО.

Комиссия также определила системные меры и организационные мероприятия, реализация которых направлена на предотвращение в будущем аварийных ситуаций по выявленным причинам."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24518/

----------


## OKA

"Ракетные войска Народно-освободительной армии Китая в условиях секретности провели два летных испытания новой баллистической ракеты, оснащенной гиперзвуковым глайдером. Об этом сообщил The Diplomat источник в правительстве США.

Согласно данным американской разведки, протестированные 1 и 15 ноября ракеты средней дальности DF-17 перемещаются на расстояния от 1,8 тысячи до 2,5 тысячи километров. Они способны доставлять ядерную и неядерную нагрузки, в частности, маневрирующий снаряд или гиперзвуковой летательный аппарат (глайдер).

Источник добавил, что в ходе первого испытания глайдер с точностью в несколько метров достиг цели. После отделения от ракеты аппарат за 11 минут на средней высоте 60 километров пролетел 1400 километров.

Собеседник издания подчеркнул, что DF-17 специально создана для оперативного выведения гиперзвукового глайдера. По его словам, проведенные испытания стали «первым в мире тестом гиперзвукового глайдера, использующим систему оперативного пуска».

В правительстве США полагают, что DF-17 разработана на основе ракеты ближней дальности DF-16B. Создание оружия, предположительно, должно завершиться к 2020 году.

Обнаружение гиперзвуковых глайдеров, перемещающихся на небольших высотах со скоростями более шести тысяч километров в час, представляет трудность для большинства современных систем противоракетной обороны. Для достижения заданной высоты такие аппараты выводятся баллистическими ракетами.

Всего в период с 2014 по 2016 годы Китай провел семь испытаний экспериментальных образцов гиперзвуковых глайдеров. Разработкой подобных аппаратов занимаются также США и Россия, которые, в отличие от Китая, пока не испытывали системы их оперативного запуска.

В октябре китайский государственный телеканал CCTV первым в стране публично показал прототип гиперзвукового беспилотного военного самолета DF-ZF, помещенный в аэродинамическую трубу."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/12/28/china/

----------


## OKA

"SpaceX показала видео Falcon Heavy на стартовой площадке


SpaceX / flickr

Американская компания SpaceX, специализирующаяся на производстве космической техники, опубликовала в своем Instagram видео сверхтяжелой ракеты-носителя Falcon Heavy на стартовой площадке на мысе Канаверал.

Falcon Heavy — это ракета-носитель сверхтяжелого класса, разработанная на основе Falcon 9 и имеющая три первые ступени Falcon 9 Full Thrust. Ракета сможет выводить на низкую околоземную орбиту до 63,8 тонн груза, а на Марс будет доставлять до 16,8 тонн. В декабре стало известно, что Falcon Heavy запустят в январе 2018-го, а в качестве полезной нагрузки выступит личный автомобиль основателя компании Илона Маска Tesla Roadster.

Недавно SpaceX показала фото Falcon Heavy в сборке. Теперь компания поделилась видео со стартовой площадки, расположенной на мысе Канаверал во Флориде. 

    With more than 5 million pounds of thrust at liftoff—equal to approximately eighteen 747 aircraft at full power—Falcon Heavy will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two.

    Публикация от SpaceX (@spacex) Янв 2, 2018 at 6:03 PST .."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/03/fh-coming-soon


"РОСКОСМОС. ГРАФИК ПУСКОВ В I КВАРТАЛЕ 2018 ГОДА

29.12.2017 16:00

Комиссия Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» определила план запусков космических аппаратов (КА) в рамках Федеральной космической программы (ФКП), Федеральных целевых программ (ФЦП), международного сотрудничества и коммерческих проектов на январь – март 2018 года.

По программе МКС в первом квартале 2018 года планируется осуществить 2 пуска с космодрома БАЙКОНУР:

    11 февраля – транспортный грузовой корабль «Прогресс МС-08»;
    15 марта – транспортный пилотируемый корабль «Союз МС-08».

По ФКП и коммерческой программам в январе-марте 2018 года также планируется осуществить 2 запуска: с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ и из Гвианского космического центра (ГКЦ).

    1 февраля (космодром ВОСТОЧНЫЙ) – КА «Канопус-В» №3 и №4, РН «Союз-2.1а»;
    1 марта (ГКЦ) – КА O3b F4, РН «Союз СТ-Б». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24524/

----------


## OKA

"В реконструированном павильоне "Космос" на ВДНХ в Москве идут последние приготовления к открытию для посетителей, которое запланировано в марте текущего года, сообщил мэр столицы Сергей Собянин.

"В марте откроем павильон "Космос" на https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D0%92%D...D0%A5?src=hash .

 В нем проведена громадная работа. Здание спасено. Мы восстановили декор, уникальный стеклянный купол, вернули на место золотую люстру в виде Кремлевской звезды", - написал он в своем твттере в пятницу..."

http://www.interfax.ru/moscow/594469

"По поручению Коллегии https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D0%92%D0%9F%D0%9A?src=hash и по договоренности с @MosSobyanin космическая и авиационная промышленность поставила для этого нового музея уникальные экспонаты. Надеюсь, в марте удивим и обрадуем "

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/949283221337985026

----------


## OKA

"Ракета-носитель Falcon 9 стартовала с мыса Канаверал с секретным спутником для правительства США, сообщила компания SpaceX.

Старт ракеты со сверхсекретной миссией Zuma был дан в 04:00 мск в понедельник.

Запуск аппарата на низкую околоземную орбиту выполняется для правительства США. Информация о параметрах орбиты аппарата и его предназначении засекречена. Также неизвестно, какое ведомство, гражданское или военное, имеет отношение к миссии Zuma.

Запуск должен был состояться еще в ноябре, но многократно откладывался по различным причинам. Через несколько минут после старта первая ступень ракеты-носителя совершила успешную посадку на космодром для последующего использования.

Для SpaceX это второй запуск секретной миссии для нужд правительства или разведки, ранее в мае прошлого года Falcon 9 запустила аппарат для национального разведуправления США."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180108/1512235820.html




Посадка в самом конце ролика во тьме))

----------


## OKA

> "Ракета-носитель Falcon 9 стартовала с мыса Канаверал с секретным спутником для правительства США, сообщила компания SpaceX.
> 
> Старт ракеты со сверхсекретной миссией Zuma был дан в 04:00 мск в понедельник...



"Секретный американский правительственный спутник Zuma, запущенный вчера компанией SpaceX с ракетой Falcon 9, не достиг расчетной орбиты, сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на источники, проинформированные о неудачном пуске. По предварительной информации, спутник не сумел отделиться от второй ступени носителя и либо разрушился в космосе, либо разбился при падении в океан.

Как уточнил один из собеседников агентства, спутник «списан с баланса». Уже начато расследование для выяснения причин случившегося, однако пока ничего не указывает на то, что космический аппарат был потерян из-за чьей-то диверсии. О крушении спутника также рассказали источники The Wall Street Journal.

В SpaceX отказались прокомментировать инцидент. «Мы не комментируем миссии такого рода, но пока анализ данных указывает на то, что Falcon 9 функционировал нормально»,— объяснил представитель компании Джеймс Глисон.

Напомним, пуск Zuma должен был пройти еще в ноябре прошлого года, но его отложили, чтобы более тщательно подготовить носовую обшивку, которая защищает выводимый на орбиту объект."

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3514902

Ну, он ведь был застрахован... Можно старый холодильник запустить , под видом секретного спутника))

Шютка, киргуду))

А тем временем где-то злорадно потирают ручонками и мерзко хихикают MWAHAHA  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Космические аппараты "Канопус-В" №3 и №4 начали готовить к запуску с космодрома Восточный, который запланирован на 1 февраля.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Два спутника начали готовить к февральскому запуску с Восточного - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> А тем временем где-то злорадно потирают ручонками


Полагаю, на планете по данному поводу множество "источников трения".
А диверсию они зря исключили (даже странно)... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост :

"...Пуски по зиме считают

Отечественные пуски 2017 года можно разделить на следующие направления:
    Пилотируемая программа - четыре "Союза" и три "Прогресса".
    Военные пуски - три "Космоса", спутник связи "Благовест", один "ГЛОНАСС".
    Прикладные аппараты - Канопус-В-ИК и Метеор-М.
    Коммерческие пуски - три на "Протоне" и один на "Зените".

На 2018 год в разных источниках публикуется разная информация о количестве запусков, но в оптимистичном сценарии их может быть больше тридцати. Прежде всего, пришла пора пополнять группировку ГЛОНАСС, планируется произвести, по разным данным, от четырех до аж одиннадцати пусков. Будут выполняться и другие программы - связные "Благовесты", спутники предупреждения о ракетном нападении "Тундра". Далее, в 2018 году начнут появляться результаты заключенного еще в 2015 контракта на запуск раздающих интернет спутников OneWeb. Спутников планируется вывести порядка семи сотен, и по контракту уже заказана 21 ракета "Союз", которые будут трудиться в ближайшие годы. Малыми по количеству, но не значению, должны будут стать пуски обсерватории "Спектр-РГ" и модуля МКС "Наука". И, как ожидается, чаще летать начнет "Протон"...

...Удивительные неожиданности

Несмотря на то, что в отрасли принимаются программы на несколько лет вперед, минувший год показал, что российская космонавтика готова удивить нас неожиданными новостями. Однозначно самой яркой стала новость о том, что разрабатывающийся корабль "Федерация" пересядет с "Ангары" на новую ракету "Союз-5". С одной стороны, такие сюрпризы вызывают ощущения метания туда-сюда без стратегического плана, с другой, гибкость часто полезна. Увы, только время покажет, какое определение окажется более правильным. Одна из самых свежих неожиданностей - РКК "Энергия" хочет возродить космический туризм, для чего за пять лет предполагается создать специальный туристический модуль для МКС. Туристов на станции не было уже много лет, и создание специальных возможностей для них может оказаться и полезным и выгодным. А какие сюрпризы нас ожидают в 2018? "

https://lozga.livejournal.com/162955.html





> Полагаю, на планете по данному поводу множество "источников трения".
> А диверсию они зря исключили (даже странно)...


Шум  от трения слышен повсюду)) Как и аццкий хохот  :Biggrin: 
А насчёт версии с диверсией, дык всем известно, что Трамп-агент Кремля, и открутил контрагайку тоже он))
Или недавно разоблачённый агент Кремля Клинтонша))
Шас так всё запутанно в этой америке)))
Может и Обама тоже того- дал маху, ну т.е. тоже агент-засланец? )) 
Жуть))

----------


## OKA

> Полагаю, на планете по данному поводу множество "источников трения".
> А диверсию они зря исключили (даже странно)...

----------


## OKA

Про "Ангосат" пишут разное :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/163138.html

Или :

"Новый поворот в истории с ангольским спутником

    Как пишет Иван Сафронов в материале "AngoSat-1 ушел из зоны видимости", опубликованном в газете "Коммерсантъ", первый в истории ангольский телекоммуникационный спутник AngoSat-1, связь с которым не удалось установить сразу после запуска с космодрома Байконур, переведен в режим энергосбережения. Причиной этого, как заявил “Ъ” гендиректор ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) «Энергия» Владимир Солнцев, стали проблемы с электропитанием космического аппарата. Специалисты занимаются анализом имеющейся телеметрии, но попытаться исправить ситуацию они смогут только в апреле, когда AngoSat-1 вновь окажется в зоне радиовидимости. Однако шансы на спасение аппарата объективно невелики.

    О проблемах, возникших с AngoSat-1, “Ъ” сообщал 27 декабря 2017 года. Они, напомним, возникли сразу после отделения аппарата от разгонного блока «Фрегат-СБ» (связка выводилась на орбиту ракетой-носителем «Зенит-2SБ» с космодрома Байконур). Со спутником была установлена связь, но через некоторое время она пропала. Получить телеметрию с аппарата специалистам «Энергии» удалось только 29 декабря, после чего в РКК сообщили: «Полученная информация показывает, что все параметры бортовых систем аппарата в норме».

    «Аппарат был выведен на орбиту, причем выведение было выполнено разгонным блоком “Фрегат-СБ”, как и планировалось, с высокой точностью на орбиту, несколько выше геостационарной. На ней мы испытали работу двигателей и других систем спутника до прихода в рабочую точку на геостационарной орбите. Антенны и солнечные батареи раскрылись в штатном режиме,— заявил “Ъ” глава РКК “Энергия” Владимир Солнцев.— Вместе с тем сейчас возникли определенные проблемы с энергопитанием, из-за чего мы были вынуждены перевести аппарат в режим энергосбережения, или, как мы его называем, “безопасный режим”».

    Владимир Солнцев уточнил, что специалисты РКК будут изучать телеметрическую информацию, чтобы понять причины произошедшего. Сам аппарат, по его словам, сейчас дрейфует в западном направлении и в скором времени покинет зону радиовидимости, а вновь попадет в нее уже в середине апреля. И тогда, как утверждают в РКК, летные испытания AngoSat-1 должны возобновиться.

    История с Angosat-1 началась в 2008 году при предыдущем главе «Энергии» Виталии Лопоте. Тогда Россия и Ангола заключили рамочный контракт на создание и запуск первого спутника вещания. Ангола должна была стать седьмой африканской страной, имеющей свой спутник на орбите: в этот клуб уже входят Алжир, ЮАР, Египет, Марокко, Нигерия и Тунис. В 2011 году Внешэкономбанк, банк ВТБ и Росэксимбанк предоставили Министерству финансов Республики Ангола кредиты на общую сумму около $280 млн сроком до 13 лет. Работы, стартовавшие в 2012 году, сопровождались техническими проблемами и чехардой при выборе средств выведения. В итоге после перебора всех вариантов (запуск спутника на «Ангаре-А5» с космодрома Плесецк, на «Зените-3SL» с плавучей платформы Odyssey компании Sea Launch) было решено запустить спутник при помощи «Зенита» с Байконура, хотя изначально ракета предназначалась для запуска другого спутника — «Спектр-РГ». Сам пуск осуществлялся как расчетом украинских специалистов из КБ «Южное», так и специалистов компании S7 (ее владелец Владислав Филев является владельцем Sea Launch).

    Несмотря на сложности, проявившиеся после запуска AngoSat-1, российская сторона до последнего рассчитывала исправить ситуацию. Так, 29 декабря правительство РФ в адрес посла Анголы в России Жоакима Аугушто де Лемуша направило телеграмму, в которой говорилось, что «это событие (запуск AngoSat-1.— “Ъ”) станет важным шагом в двустороннем сотрудничестве в сфере высоких технологий и космоса». А 3 января издание Jornal de Angola со ссылкой на посла РФ в Анголе Владимира Тарарова написало, что «успешный запуск Angosat-1 и его ввод в эксплуатацию означает, что Ангола вошла в клуб космических держав». Это заявление было явно преждевременным.

    Источник “Ъ” в госкорпорации «Роскосмос» в понедельник уточнил, что причиной нештатной ситуации с ангольским аппаратом стали неполадки в блоке распределения питания, который был произведен компанией АВЭКС (получить комментарий ее представителя “Ъ” в понедельник не удалось). Сам аппарат был застрахован в компаниях «Согаз» и «ВТБ Страхование» на $121 млн в пропорции 50 на 50.

    По сведениям “Ъ”, ангольские специалисты обладают полной информацией о состоянии спутника, но делать какие-либо прогнозы они не спешат. Вместе с тем, как отмечает высокопоставленный источник “Ъ” в правительстве РФ, сотрудничество двух стран сейчас находится на высоком уровне сразу по нескольким направлениям. Так, по линии «Рособоронэкспорта» начал реализовываться пакет оружейных контрактов на сумму около $1 млрд (подразумевает, в частности, поставку 12 бывших в употреблении истребителей Су-30К, грузовиков и стрелкового оружия), а в начале января стало известно, что президент Анголы Жуан Лоренсу подписал указ, разрешающий перераспределение 16,4% уставного капитала горнорудного общества Catoca в пользу «дочки» алмазной компании АЛРОСА. «Будем надеяться, что инцидент на наших связях с партнерами не скажется сильно»,— резюмировал собеседник “Ъ”."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3052544.html

Форум "Н-К" что-то повис))


Познавательно про "Луноход-2" :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24561/

----------


## OKA

"Прошли успешные испытания так называемых детонационных ракетных двигателей, давшие очень интересные результаты. Опытно-конструкторские работы в этом направлении будут продолжены.

На энергомашевских двигателях взлетает более девяносто процентов ракет-носителей в России..

Детонация - это взрыв. Можно ли ее сделать управляемой? Можно ли на базе таких двигателей создать гиперзвуковое оружие? Какие ракетные двигатели будут выводить необитаемые и пилотируемые аппараты в ближний космос? Об этом наш разговор с заместителем гендиректора - главным конструктором "НПО Энергомаш им. академика В.П. Глушко" Петром Левочкиным.

Петр Сергеевич, какие возможности открывают новые двигатели?

Петр Левочкин: Если говорить о ближайшей перспективе, то сегодня мы работаем над двигателями для таких ракет, как "Ангара А5В" и "Союз-5", а также другими, которые находятся на предпроектной стадии и неизвестны широкой публике. Вообще наши двигатели предназначены для отрыва ракеты от поверхности небесного тела. И она может быть любой - земной, лунной, марсианской. Так что, если будут реализовываться лунная или марсианская программы, мы обязательно примем в них участие.

Какова эффективность современных ракетных двигателей и есть ли пути их совершенствования?

Петр Левочкин: Если говорить об энергетических и термодинамических параметрах двигателей, то можно сказать, что наши, как, впрочем, и лучшие зарубежные химические ракетные двигатели на сегодняшний день достигли определенного совершенства. Например, полнота сгорания топлива достигает 98,5 процента. То есть практически вся химическая энергия топлива в двигателе преобразуется в тепловую энергию истекающей струи газа из сопла.

Совершенствовать двигатели можно по разным направлениям. Это и применение более энергоемких компонентов топлива, введение новых схемных решений, увеличение давления в камере сгорания. Другим направлением является применение новых, в том числе аддитивных, технологий с целью снижения трудоемкости и, как следствие, снижение стоимости ракетного двигателя. Все это ведет к снижению стоимости выводимой полезной нагрузки.

Однако при более детальном рассмотрении становится ясно, что повышение энергетических характеристик двигателей традиционным способом малоэффективно.
Использование управляемого взрыва топлива может дать ракете скорость в восемь раз выше скорости звука

Почему?

Петр Левочкин: Увеличение давления и расхода топлива в камере сгорания, естественно, увеличит тягу двигателя. Но это потребует увеличение толщины стенок камеры и насосов. В результате сложность конструкции и ее масса возрастают, энергетический выигрыш оказывается не таким уж и большим. Овчинка выделки стоить не будет.

То есть ракетные двигатели исчерпали ресурс своего развития?

Петр Левочкин: Не совсем так. Выражаясь техническим языком, их можно совершенствовать через повышение эффективности внутридвигательных процессов. Существуют циклы термодинамического преобразования химической энергии в энергию истекающей струи, которые гораздо эффективнее классического горения ракетного топлива. Это цикл детонационного горения и близкий к нему цикл Хамфри.

Сам эффект топливной детонации открыл наш соотечественник - впоследствии академик Яков Борисович Зельдович еще в 1940 году. Реализация этого эффекта на практике сулила очень большие перспективы в ракетостроении. Неудивительно, что немцы в те же годы активно исследовали детонационный процесс горения. Но дальше не совсем удачных экспериментов дело у них не продвинулось.

Теоретические расчеты показали, что детонационное горение на 25 процентов эффективней, чем изобарический цикл, соответстветствующий сгоранию топлива при постоянном давлении, который реализован в камерах современных жидкостно-рактивных двигателей.

А чем обеспечиваются преимущества детонационного горения по сравнению с классическим?

Петр Левочкин: Классический процесс горения - дозвуковой. Детонационный - сверхзвуковой. Быстрота протекания реакции в малом объеме приводит к огромному тепловыделению - оно в несколько тысяч раз выше, чем при дозвуковом горении, реализованному в классических ракетных двигателях при одной и той же массе горящего топлива. А для нас, двигателистов, это означает, что при значительно меньших габаритах детонационного двигателя и при малой массе топлива можно получить ту же тягу, что и в огромных современных жидкостных ракетных двигателях.

Не секрет, что двигатели с детонационным горением топлива разрабатывают и за рубежом. Каковы наши позиции? Уступаем, идем на их уровне или лидируем?

Петр Левочкин: Не уступаем - это точно. Но и сказать, что лидируем, не могу. Тема достаточно закрыта. Один из главных технологических секретов состоит в том, как добиться того, чтобы горючее и окислитель ракетного двигателя не горели, а взрывались, при этом не разрушая камеру сгорания. То есть фактически сделать настоящий взрыв контролируемым и управляемым. Для справки: детонационным называют горение топлива во фронте сверхзвуковой ударной волны. Различают импульсную детонацию, когда ударная волна движется вдоль оси камеры и одна сменяет другую, а также непрерывную (спиновую) детонацию, когда ударные волны в камере движутся по кругу.

Насколько известно, с участием ваших специалистов проведены экспериментальные исследования детонационного горения. Какие результаты были получены?

Петр Левочкин: Были выполнены работы по созданию модельной камеры жидкостного детонационного ракетного двигателя. Над проектом под патронажем Фонда перспективных исследований работала большая кооперация ведущих научных центров России. В их числе Институт гидродинамики им. М.А. Лаврентьева, МАИ, "Центр Келдыша", Центральный институт авиационного моторостроения им. П.И. Баранова, Механико-математический факультет МГУ. В качестве горючего мы предложили использовать керосин, а окислителя - газообразный кислород. В процессе теоретических и экспериментальных исследований была подтверждена возможность создания детонационного ракетного двигателя на таких компонентах. На основе полученных данных мы разработали, изготовили и успешно испытали детонационную модельную камеру с тягой в 2 тонны и давлением в камере сгорания около 40 атм.

Данная задача решалась впервые не только в России, но и мире. Поэтому, конечно, проблемы были. Во-первых, связанные с обеспечением устойчивой детонации кислорода с керосином, во-вторых, с обеспечением надежного охлаждения огневой стенки камеры без завесного охлаждения и массой других проблем, суть которых понятна лишь специалистам.

Можно ли использовать детонационный двигатель в гиперзвуковых ракетах?

Петр Левочкин: И можно, и нужно. Хотя бы потому, что горение топлива в нем сверхзвуковое. А в тех двигателях, на которых сейчас пытаются создать управляемые гиперзвуковые летательные аппараты, горение дозвуковое. И это создает массу проблем. Ведь если горение в двигателе дозвуковое, а двигатель летит, допустим, со скоростью пять махов (один мах равен скорости звука), надо встречный поток воздуха затормозить до звукового режима. Соответственно, вся энергия этого торможения переходит в тепло, которое ведет к дополнительному перегреву конструкции.

А в детонационном двигателе процесс горения идет при скорости как минимум в два с половиной раза выше звуковой. И, соответственно, на эту величину мы можем увеличить скорость летательного аппарата. То есть уже речь идет не о пяти, а о восьми махах. Это реально достижимая на сегодняшний день скорость летательных аппаратов с гиперзвуковыми двигателями, в которых будет использоваться принцип детонационного горения.

Что будет дальше?

Петр Левочкин: Это сложный вопрос. Мы только приоткрыли дверь в область детонационного горения. Еще очень много неизученного осталось за скобками нашего исследования. Сегодня совместно с РКК "Энергия" мы пытаемся определить, как может в перспективе выглядеть двигатель в целом с детонационной камерой применительно к разгонным блокам.

На каких двигателях человек полетит к дальним планетам?

Петр Левочкин: По-моему мнению, еще долго мы будем летать на традиционных ЖРД занимаясь их совершенствованием. Хотя безусловно развиваются и другие типы ракетных двигателей, например, электроракетные (они значительно эффективнее ЖРД - удельный импульс у них в 10 раз выше). Увы, сегодняшние двигатели и средства выведения не позволяют говорить о реальности массовых межпланетных, а уж тем более межгалактических перелетов. Здесь пока все на уровне фантастики: фотонные двигатели, телепортация, левитация, гравитационные волны. Хотя, с другой стороны, всего сто с небольшим лет назад сочинения Жюля Верна воспринимались как чистая фантастика. Возможно, революционного прорыва в той сфере, где мы работаем, ждать осталось совсем недолго. В том числе и в области практического создания ракет, использующих энергию взрыва.


"Научно-производственное объединение Энергомаш" основано Валентином Петровичем Глушко в 1929 году. Сейчас носит его имя. Здесь разрабатывают и выпускают жидкостные ракетные двигатели для I, в отдельных случаях II ступеней ракет-носителей. В НПО разработано более 60 различных жидкостных реактивных двигателей. На двигателях "Энергомаша" был запущен первый спутник, состоялся полет первого человека в космос, запущен первый самоходный аппарат "Луноход-1". Сегодня на двигателях, разработанных и произведенных в НПО "Энергомаш", взлетает более девяноста процентов ракет-носителей в России."

Полностью :

https://rg.ru/2018/01/18/levochkin-v...tverdilas.html


" Оттачивание алгоритма действий в аварийных ситуациях – неотъемлемая часть предполётной подготовки экипажей. 18 января 2018 года основной экипаж 56/57-й длительной экспедиции на МКС – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ, астронавт ЕSА Александр ГЕРСТ и астронавт NASA Серина ОНОН-ЧЭНСЕЛЛОР – отработал действия при разгерметизации модулей российского сегмента МКС.

Были проиграны четыре сценария с разным количеством экипажей – в роли членов второго экипажа выступали инструкторы. В каждом сценарии основной экипаж МКС-56/57 определял негерметичный отсек. Это можно сделать двумя способами: вручную с помощью мановакуумметра или автоматически, когда измерители потоков определяют утечку и российский управляющий лэптоп указывает на данный отсек.

Дальше, в зависимости от ситуации, нужно либо изолировать отсек, либо приступить к срочному покиданию станции, если существует угроза безопасности экипажа. Во время отработки алгоритма действий при разгерметизации экипаж работает с аварийным оборудованием, бортовой документацией и с люками на тренажере РС МКС, что приближает тренировку к реальным условиям.

Инструкторская бригада высоко оценила слаженную работу и хорошую координацию действий экипажа в аварийных ситуациях. В ближайшее время Сергею ПРОКОПЬЕВУ, Александру ГЕРСТУ и Серине ОНОН-ЧЭНСЕЛЛОР предстоит также пройти тренировку по отработке действий при выбросе аммиака в атмосферу станции."

C фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24572/



"NASA успешно испытало компоненты компактных ядерных реакторов с двигателем Стирлинга, разрабатываемых в рамках проекта Kilopower, и предназначенных для установки на космические аппараты для дальних миссий. Агентство назначило испытания с полноценным запуском реактора на полную мощность на конец марта, сообщает Reuters.

Обычно космические аппараты используют в качестве источника энергии солнечные панели. Но в случае миссий к далеким от Солнца планетам солнечной энергии может быть недостаточно, поэтому на таких аппаратах почти всегда применяются термоэлектрические генераторы. Они преобразуют тепловую энергию, выделяющуюся при распаде радиоактивных изотопов, в электрический ток. Мощность таких реакторов не зависит от Солнца, но обычно она невелика и составляет около сотен ватт, при этом большинство таких генераторов работают на дорогом плутонии 238Pu, что стимулирует инженеров искать более мощные и дешевые решения.

NASA также работает над созданием более эффективных реакторов в рамках проекта Kilopower. Они будут работать на обогащенном уране, а их мощность, в зависимости от модификации, будет составлять от одного до десяти киловатт. Интересная особенность проекта заключается в способе превращения тепловой энергии в электрическую. Обычно в таких разработках использовались термоэлектрические или термоэмиссионные преобразователи (в том числе в советских проектах), но инженеры NASA решили использовать двигатель Стирлинга. В нем тепло расширяет рабочее тело, которое толкает поршень, подключенный к электрическому генератору.

В конце прошлого года NASA объявило о многолетнем финансировании проекта и начале первичных испытаний. 18 января агенство объявило, что специалисты Лос-Аламосской национальной лаборатории провели первые тесты компонентов реактора. Испытания прошли успешно, а полученные результаты совпали с моделированием. Также представитель NASA заявил, что испытания с запуском на полную мощность начнутся в середине или конце марта.

Есть и более необычные альтернативы солнечным панелям в качестве источника энергии для космических аппаратов. К примеру, в России для этого разрабатывают систему лазерной передачи энергии. Планируется, что в космос будет запускаться «аппарат-заправщик», который будет передавать энергию на другие аппараты.

Григорий Копиев"




https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/19/kilopower

----------


## Avia M

> "Прошли успешные испытания так называемых детонационных ракетных двигателей, давшие очень интересные результаты. Опытно-конструкторские работы в этом направлении будут продолжены.


Похвально! Отрадно, что на месте не стоим.
В "насе" вон чего выдумали...

NASA успешно испытало компоненты компактных ядерных реакторов с двигателем Стирлинга, разрабатываемых в рамках проекта Kilopower, и предназначенных для установки на космические аппараты для дальних миссий. http://techno.bigmir.net/technology/...cheskih-missij

У нас в этом направлении, по моему тоже работа ведётся.

----------


## OKA

> Похвально! Отрадно, что на месте не стоим.
> В "насе" вон чего выдумали...
> 
> NASA успешно испытало компоненты компактных ядерных реакторов с двигателем Стирлинга, разрабатываемых в рамках проекта Kilopower, и предназначенных для установки на космические аппараты для дальних миссий. NASA создает ядерный реактор для космических миссий - ТЕХНО bigmir)net...


Добавлено с роликом))

----------


## OKA

"Российский космонавт Антон Шкаплеров опубликовал необычную запись с Международной космической станции: он пролетел по МКС на пылесосе. Шкаплеров пишет: "Меня очень часто спрашивают, а летаем ли мы на пылесосе по станции? Всегда приходилось отвечать, что не пробовал. А тут во время субботника подумал, что уже третий полет все-таки… Пора провести летные испытания пылесоса". Пользователи оценили неожиданный порыв космонавта, а также музыкальное сопровождение: "Я с таким же героическим лицом делаю уборку дома"."




))

Вентилятор (кулер) , в той же самой невесомости, позволяет быть зупамэном)) 

Смотря в какой руке , выдвинутой перед собой держать вентилятор))

Можно и в обеих двух, тогда похоже на устремления землян в космическое пространство))



Другой Юрий Гагарин

----------


## Avia M

Для обеспечения будущих пилотируемых полетов к Марсу предприятиями отрасли разрабатываются демонстраторы ракетных двигателей на основе новых высокотехнологичных материалов...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180123/1513166791.html

----------


## OKA

"Первая китайская орбитальная станция "Тяньгун-1" прекратит баллистическое существование на орбите и войдет в плотные слои атмосферы между 15 марта и 15 апреля, сообщил в среду "Интерфаксу-АВН" глава постоянного представительства Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) в Москве Рене Пишель.
       "Согласно текущему прогнозу ЕКА, "окно" входа станции в атмосферу находится между серединой марта и серединой апреля", - сказал Р.Пишель, сославшись на данные Офиса по слежению за космическим "мусором" Центра управления полетами ЕКА в Дармштадте.
       С учетом наклонения орбиты станции (42,7 градусов) угроза падения ее несгоревших в плотных слоях атмосферы обломков существует для районов, "географически лежащих между 43 градусами южной широты и 43 градусами северной широты", прогнозируют в ЕКА.
       "Орбитальный полет станции "Тяньгун-1" больше не управляется, и хотя утверждается о сохранении контроля высоты, это не позволит управлять процессом ее входа в атмосферу", - отмечают в ЕКА.
       "ЕКА предложило Межагентскому координационному комитету по космическому "мусору" (IADC) отслеживать процесс схода станции с орбиты, используя комбинированные возможности средств контроля космического пространства стран-участниц этой структуры, включая китайские. Все участники IADC, включая CNSA (Китайское национальное космическое агентство - ИФ) и "Роскосмос", согласились с этим", - отметил Р.Пишель.
       По его словам, ЕКА будет следить за сходом станции с орбиты с использованием РЛС TIRA в Бонне и, по всей видимости, демонстрационной РЛС SSA в Санторказе.
       Орбитальная станция "Тяньгун-1" была запущена 29 сентября 2011 года. За время нахождения на орбите она приняла две пилотируемых экспедиции. Масса станции - 8,5 тонны."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=471934




> Для обеспечения будущих пилотируемых полетов к Марсу предприятиями отрасли разрабатываются демонстраторы ракетных двигателей на основе новых высокотехнологичных материалов...
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180123/1513166791.html


Достали со своим "пилотируемым Марсом"  :Biggrin:  

Ан-2мод. в серию, для региональных перевозок лучше бы запустили)) Штук 500 для начала))


Луна-то , поди, поближе будет))

"Ни одна из команд-финалистов конкурса Google Lunar XPRIZE не успеет до его окончания, намеченного на 31 марта 2018 года, запустить свой аппарат на поверхность Луны и получить главный приз конкурса, объявили его организаторы. Участники не смогли подготовить свои миссии в срок из-за финансовых, технических или других проблем, сообщается в заявлении, опубликованном на сайте Google Lunar XPRIZE.

Конкурс Lunar XPrize, проводимый среди частных космических компаний, был объявлен компанией Google и фондом XPrize в 2007 году. Цель конкурса — разработка и отправка на Луну космического аппарата. Для полного выполнения условий конкурса аппарат должен совершить мягкую посадку на спутник, переместиться по его поверхности на расстояние не менее 500 метров и передать на Землю изображения и видеозаписи в высоком разрешении. Первая команда, выполнившая все условия, должна была получить главный приз в 20 миллионов долларов. Помимо этого, организаторы предусмотрели дополнительные призы, часть которых была вручена еще на этапе подготовки миссий.

Несмотря на промежуточное финансирование, команды столкнулись с большим количеством проблем. К примеру, команда Moon Express еще в январе 2017 года объявила, что получила достаточное финансирование и готова к отправке своего аппарата MX-1E на поверхность Луны. Но доставлять аппарат она собиралась на новозеландской ракете Electron. Ее первый запуск произошел в мае 2017 года и завершился неудачей. Второй, на этот раз удачный, запуск прошел чуть более, чем за два месяца до намеченного окончания конкурса Lunar XPRIZE, которое из-за проблем участников перенесли с 31 декабря 2017 года на 31 марта 2018 года.

Теперь организаторы конкурса официально объявили, что после нескольких месяцев консультаций с командами пришли к выводу о том, что ни одна из команд-участниц не успеет запустить свой аппарат к Луне и не сможет получить главный приз, а о новом продлении срока конкурса речи не идёт. Организаторы назвали причиной такого исхода технические и финансовые проблемы, а также сложности, вызванные государственным регулированием в космической отрасли.

Вместе с этим, организаторы отметили, что конкурс уже привел к множеству положительных эффектов. К примеру, молодые космические компании получили финансирование из разных источников на более, чем 300 миллионов долларов, а команда Moon Express стала первой частной компанией, получившей разрешение американских властей на запуск за пределы околоземной орбиты. Также в XPRIZE заявили, что не закрывают конкурс и рассматривают несколько вариантов дальнейшего развития. Например, организаторы не исключили, что найдут нового главного спонсора вместо Google или продолжат конкурс на некоммерческой основе.

Участники Lunar XPRIZE уже заявили о других планируемых проектах, связанных с исследованием Луны. К примеру, летом 2017 года компания Moon Express объявила, что после своей первой миссии в рамках XPRIZE планирует посылать на Луну и другие аппараты. В частности, она планирует к 2020 году развернуть на Южном полюсе автоматизированную базу, а также запускать к спутнику Земли возвращаемый аппарат, который будет доставлять на Землю образцы грунта. Их они планируют предоставлять научному сообществу и коллекционерам."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/24/no-moon

----------


## Avia M

> Луна-то , поди, поближе будет))


Ет точно... :Smile: 

«Роскосмос» предложил запускать российский лунный многофункциональный модуль на американской ракете.

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/01/24/moon/

----------


## Avia M

Ученые выбрали два возможных места посадки для российской научной посадочной станции "Луна-25".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Ученые выбрали два возможных места посадки для российской станции «Луна-25» - Космос - ТАСС

Похоже на необорудованную площадку... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Американская SpaceX провела 24 января 2018 года статические огневые испытания Falcon Heavy, сообщил в Twitter глава компании Илон Маск. В ходе тестов на установленной в вертикальное положение на стартовой площадке 39A комплекса Космического центра имени Джона Кеннеди самой мощной в мире ракете были одновременно запущены 27 двигателей Merlin 1D первой ступени (центрального блока с парой боковых ускорителей).

Силовые агрегаты запустили на 12 секунд, в ходе тестов проверялась работа критически важных систем ракеты. По хештегам #FalconHeavy и #SpaceX в Twitter можно отследить реакцию пользователей сети, ставших свидетелями огневых испытаний. В частности, отмечается, что рев 27 двигателей Merlin 1D был слышен на расстоянии более 50 километров от стартовой площадки, а район испытаний окутало плотное облако.

Конструктивно первая ступень Falcon Heavy состоит из центрального блока и пары боковых ускорителей, представляющих собой модернизированные первые ступени среднетяжелой ракеты Falcon 9. На низкую опорную орбиту носитель способен выводить 63,8 тонны груза, стоимость пуска составляет 90-120 миллионов долларов.

Запуск Falcon Heavy запланирован на январь 2018 года, ракета отправит к Марсу личную машину Маска Tesla Roadster.

Пока только в США проекты новых сверхтяжелых ракет (грузоподъемностью от 50 тонн на низкую околоземную орбиту) дошли до этапа сборки носителей. В прошлом веке было создано три ракеты подобного класса. Первая, Saturn 5, применялась в американской лунной программе. Все четыре старта советского носителя Н-1 были неудачными. Второй советский сверхтяжелый носитель, «Энергия», запускался дважды, оба раза удачно. В настоящее время программы Saturn 5, Н-1 и «Энергия» закрыты."

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/01/25/spacex/








> Ученые выбрали два возможных места посадки для российской научной посадочной станции "Луна-25".
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Ученые выбрали два возможных места посадки для российской станции «Луна-25» - Космос - ТАСС
> 
> Похоже на необорудованную площадку...


Может просто не взлететь)) 

Пока китайцы впереди планеты всей))

В любом случае, до "Луны-24", как до Пекина раком))

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B...D0%BD%D0%B0-24

Не говоря уж про любимый "лунный трактор" ))

----------


## OKA

"Администрация президента США Дональда Трампа прекратит финансирование Международной космической станции (МКС) к 2025 году, пишет The Verge со ссылкой на проект американского бюджета.

Документ могут изменить к окончательному чтению в феврале, но два источника, знакомые с ходом обсуждения, полагают, что в Конгрессе не будут возражать по поводу МКС.

Как считают конгрессмены, содержание станции обходится слишком дорого, а также мешает развитию американской космонавтики, которой следует сосредоточиться на исследовании глубокого космоса.

Администрация предыдущего американского президента Барака Обамы продлила пребывание США на МКС до 2024 года, напоминает The Verge. Дальнейший возможный отказ от станции означает, что американские астронавты не смогут работать в космосе до тех пор, пока свои программы не запустят частные космические компании, с которыми сотрудничает НАСА.

Космическое агентство работает с Boeing и SpaceX над пилотируемыми орбитальными миссиями, но пока ни та, ни другая компания не готова отправлять людей в космос, напоминает The Verge. Так, SpaceX планировала провести первый пилотируемый запуск к МКС в конце 2017 года, но перенесла его на май 2018-го после взрыва ракеты-носителя Falcon в сентябре 2016 года. Как пишет The Verge, последние планы правительства США предполагают, что и Boeing, и SpaceX не смогут отправлять астронавтов на орбиту как минимум до 2019 года.

Вместе с тем, отмечает издание, отказ от финансирования МКС освободит миллиарды долларов, которые позволят американской космонавтике работать над своими проектами, в том числе над отправкой людей на Луну. Трамп распорядился возродить лунную программу в конце 2017 года.

«Роскосмос» предполагает, что МКС будет работать как минимум до 2024 года, возможно, эксплуатацию станции продлят до 2028-го. Станцию запустили на орбиту в 1998 году."

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/01/25/endsupport/

----------


## Avia M

Серия уникальных экспериментов российских ученых продолжится с участием американцев. По предложению США программа опытов по имитации полетов в дальний космос SIRIUS дополнится двумя годовыми проектами с российско-американским экипажем. На Хорошевском шоссе в Москве международная команда добровольцев будет жить и работать в полной изоляции от внешнего мира, как на космическом корабле во время межпланетного полета. Это позволит подготовиться к будущим длительным миссиям в том числе на окололунную орбитальную станцию Deep Space Gateway. Эксперты отмечают большое значение договоренностей, достигнутых учеными, на фоне разногласий между двумя странами.

https://iz.ru/700210/anastasiia-sini...-sfere-kosmosa

----------


## OKA

" Центр Хруничева (входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») совместно с Центральным научно-исследовательским институтом машиностроения (ЦНИИмаш) проводит вибро-прочностные испытания одного из универсальных ракетных модулей УРМ-1, применяемых на первой ступени ракеты-носителя «Ангара-А5».  Эти испытания начались в конце 2017 года и продлятся несколько месяцев.

Проведение испытаний в ЦНИИмаш необходимо для объективной оценки качества и надежности изделия до его постановки на серийное производство. 

Серийное производство УРМов для ракет-носителей семейства «Ангара» создается на базе омской производственной площадки Центра Хруничева -  в ПО «Полет». Цель испытаний – оценить технологическую готовность производства в ПО «Полет», организованного с использованием новейшего технологического оборудования, оснастки и прогрессивных производственных процессов, к серийному выпуску ракет-носителей «Ангара». Сейчас на предприятии изготавливаются отдельные детали для второй и третьей летных ракет без сборки изделий.

Омский «Полет» уже изготовил и начал поставлять в Москву частями комплект УРМов для второй летной ракеты-носителя «Ангара-А5».  Стендовый образец одного из этих модулей (так называемое изделие «ПВ», аббревиатура «ПВ» означает «полет + вибрационные испытания») проходит сейчас тестирование на уникальной по своим возможностям экспериментальной базе прочности и динамики ЦНИИмаш.

Окончательная сборка второй летной ракеты-носителя «Анагара-А5» будет выполнена на ракетно-космическом заводе Центра Хруничева в Москве. Отправка ракеты-носителя «Ангара-А5» на космодром ПЛЕСЕЦК планируется в 2018 году."

C фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24594/


Познавательное обсуждение судьбы МКС на НК :

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/forum...23/?PAGEN_1=11

----------


## OKA

"Компания Effective Space, разрабатывающая технологии продления срока службы спутников связи, подписала первый договор с известным оператором, имя которого пока что не раскрывается. Контракт подразумевает вывод на орбиту в 2020 году двух аппаратов, которые дозаправят спутники, почти израсходовавшие топливо.

Спутники связи, работающие на геостационарной орбите, подвергаются воздействию внешних сил, которые изменяют параметры этой орбиты. Для компенсации возмущений космические аппараты корректируют курс с помощью установленных на них двигателей малой тяги. Обычно запаса топлива хватает на 15 лет, после чего орбита спутника постепенно деградирует, а сам он прекращает работу, превращаясь в космический мусор.

Ученые уже много лет работают над проблемой продления срока службы спутников связи или возможности сменить траекторию их движения, чтобы они смогли сгореть в атмосфере Земли, а не оставаться на орбите. Компания Effective Space создала прототип 400-килограммового беспилотника Space Drone, который поможет ее решить. Космический аппарат предназначен для дозаправки работающих в космосе спутников, чьи запасы топлива подходят к концу. После вывода на орбиту заправщик использует электрический двигатель для того, чтобы достигнуть цели. Состыковавшись со спутником, беспилотник будет оставаться там в течение нескольких лет. Если выяснится, что проблема не в топливе, Space Drone сможет утилизировать спутник, изменив траекторию его движения, сам заправщик при этом сможет отправиться к следующему спутнику.

Неназванный клиент — один из нескольких, с кем Effective Space за последние два года подписала соглашение о намерениях сотрудничать. Сейчас компания ведет переговоры с несколькими потенциальными заказчиками, однако основное внимание она планирует уделить первому клиенту. Сам космический заправщик все еще находится в стадии разработки, и в ближайшем будущем планируется провести критический пересмотр его дизайна.

По подсчетам Европейского космического агентства, сегодня на околоземной орбите находится 750 тысяч обломков, размер которых превышает сантиметр. Они летят со средней скоростью 40 тысяч километров в час, что представляет серьезную угрозу для орбитальных аппаратов. Сегодня ученые разрабатывают разные технологии для решения этой проблемы. Например, недавно на МКС был установлен новый сенсор космического мусора Space Debris Sensor. Сингапурский стартап Astroscale, в свою очередь, создал прототип спутника, который будет собирать космический мусор, находящийся на орбите Земли.

Кристина Уласович"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/26/ef...pace-solutions

Сервис на орбите- отличная тема для частных компаний!

----------


## OKA

"Ракета-носитель Ariane 5 после старта с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане выбрала неверный азимут, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Ракета изначально после старта полетела по ошибочному азимуту, что спровоцировало вывод спутников на незапланированные точки на орбите: вместо 250x45234 с наклонением в 3 градуса спутники оказались выведены на 232x43163 с наклонением 20,64 градуса и 232x43198 с наклонением 20,64 градуса", - сказал источник. По его словам, причиной нештатной ситуации могла стать ошибка в полетном задании системы управления ракеты. Тем не менее, шансы вывести спутники на целевую орбиту все еще есть. "Спутники не потеряны, из-за нештатной ситуации один из них будет довыводиться на орбиту на месяц дольше запланированного, другой также может быть доведен до целевой орбиты чуть позднее запланированного", - сказал источник.

Компания Arianespace ранее объявила о потере связи с ракетой-носителем Ariane 5, стартовавшей в четверг с космодрома. Ракета стартовала в четверг в 19:20 по местному времени. На борту ракеты находились два спутника связи SES 14 и Al Yah 3. Как сообщил глава компании Стефан Израэль, связь с ракетой была потеряна после включения двигателя второй ступени."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/597315




"Обман в прямом эфире при аварии «Ariane 5»"

https://lozga.livejournal.com/164143.html


"Россия продолжит поставлять США ракетные двигатели РД-180, несмотря на новые санкции, заявил секретарь Совета безопасности РФ Николай Патрушев.

      "Мы ведём себя корректно по отношению к другим странам и выполняем те соглашения, о которых мы договорились. Я не думаю, что нам нужно прекращать поставки этих двигателей. Я думаю, что мы их продолжим", - сказал Н.Патрушев журналистам в Петербурге в субботу.
     В пятницу Минфин США сообщил о расширении санкционного списка против России из-за ситуации на Украине. В список попало 21 физическое лицо. По компаниям Минфин США опубликовал два списка, в которых в общей сложности 21 организация.
     Ожидается, что до конца января США объявят о новых санкциях в отношении России.
     Осенью госдепартамент США опубликовал список из более 30 российских компаний и ведомств, сотрудничество с которыми, в том числе по линии ВТС, может грозить санкциями юридическим и физическим лицам. В перечень вошли "Ростех" и его холдинги, ОАК, ОСК, "Алмаз-Антей" и другие. Также в списке фигурируют ФСБ, СВР и ГРУ. К концу января 2018 года администрация США получит возможность применять экстерриториальные санкции в отношении юридических и физических лиц, которые сотрудничают с российскими предприятиями из санкционного списка.
     Россия поставляет США двигатели РД-180/РД-181.
     Несмотря на введенные американцами санкции, Россия продолжает поставки в США ракетных двигателей с тем, чтобы на вырученную валюту развивать отечественное двигателестроение, заявил в ноябре вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин.
     18 января Д.Рогозин сказал журналистам, что США, по всей видимости, продолжат покупать российские ракетные двигатели для своей космической программы и после 2020 года. "Твердые заказы у НПО "Энергомаш" заключены по 2020 год, и если говорить о сотрудничестве в рамках МКС, то велика вероятность того, что эти двигатели будут закупаться и после 2020 года", - сказал тогда вице-премьер.
     Американская компания Orbital Sciences использовала ракетные двигатели НК-33 на ракетах-носителях "Антарес". После аварии в 2014 году она стала использовать ракетные двигатели РД-181 производства НПО "Энергомаш". Двигатели РД-180 производства того же предприятия используются американской компанией United Launch Alliance в ракете-носителе "Атлас-5".
     Двигатели РД-180/181 - двухкамерные, с тягой 400 тонн."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=472243


" 29 января 2018 года ракета космического назначения (РКН) «Союз-2.1а» вывезена с технического на стартовый комплекс космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ и установлена на стартовую систему. Для проведения дальнейших предпусковых работ осуществлен наезд мобильной башни обслуживания на стартовый комплекс. По графику первого стартового дня запланированы автономные проверки систем ракеты-носителя, разгонного блока «Фрегат» и космических аппаратов «Канопус» N 3 и 4, а также генеральные испытания.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с российскими спутниками дистанционного зондирования Земли и мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций «Канопус-В» № 3 и № 4 и малыми космическими аппаратами попутной нагрузки намечен на 1 февраля 2018 года. Это будет третий пуск с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24616/

----------


## Avia M

> "Ракета-носитель Ariane 5 после старта с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане выбрала неверный азимут


"Так будет со всяким, кто некультурно обращается с искусственным интеллектом"... :Smile:  (к/ф "Весна")

----------


## OKA

> "Так будет со всяким, кто некультурно обращается с искусственным интеллектом"... (к/ф "Весна")


Ну недавно "Союз" тоже не туда полетел)

----------


## Avia M

> Ну недавно "Союз" тоже не туда полетел)


Помним, но у Вас в "шапке" - выбрала... получается сама (ракета то бишь). :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Помним, но у Вас в "шапке" - выбрала... получается сама (ракета то бишь).


"Ну вот опять" )) "Почему в шапке, почему без шапки"  :Wink: 

Ну вот жэж познавательное обсуждение из того ж поста :

"Обман в прямом эфире при аварии «Ariane 5»"

https://lozga.livejournal.com/164143.html

Кста :

"Луна днем во вторник, 30 января, подойдет к Земле на минимальное расстояние в 358 994 километра, а уже 31 января в случае ясной погоды жители России смогут наблюдать суперлуние, прогнозируют астрономы Московского планетария.

Суперлунием называют момент, когда полная Луна подходит к Земле на расстояние ближе 362 000 километров и время прохождения перигея и полнолуния отстоят по времени не больше, чем на 3 дня. Суперлуния бывают каждый год, но близкие совпадения этих двух моментов (перигея и полнолуния) бывают довольно редко. Два январских полнолуния — 2 и 31 января 2018 года — считаются суперлуниями.

"Второе январское суперлуние 31 января 2018 года совпадает с полным затмением Луны. Разница между перигеем и полнолунием составит около 28 часов: 30 января Луна подойдет к Земле в 12:55 мск на 358 994 километра а 31 января с 14:28 до 18:11 мск произойдет полнолуние и полное затмение Луны", — отмечают астрономы.

Это затмение уникально тем, что Луна во время затмения будет находиться вблизи точки перигея (ближайшая к Земле точка орбиты Луны), то есть в земную тень войдет суперлуна. Видимый диаметр спутника Земли увеличится примерно на 8 процентов. Это второе Суперлуние 2018 года. Первое и самое близкое состоялось 2 января 2018 года.

Согласно прогнозам, явление можно будет наблюдать на всей территории России, кроме западных и юго-западных районов. Затмение также будет видно из Восточной Европы, Восточной Африки, Азии, Австралии, Тихого океана и Северной Америки. В Москве красновато-бурая Суперлуна взойдет над горизонтом после 17:00 мск начав выходить из тени Земли.

Луна в ходе своего движения по орбите погрузится в южную часть тени Земли. Земная тень полностью затмит видимую поверхность Луны, придав нашему спутнику красновато-бурый оттенок. Максимальная теневая фаза составит 1.32, что немного больше, чем во время прошлого полного затмения 28 сентября 2015 года.

Во время затмения Луна будет располагаться в созвездии Рака и пройдет через южную часть тени Земли. Северный край Луны, сам по себе достаточно темный, окажется практически в центре тени."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180130/1513565301.html

----------


## OKA

" 30 января 2018 года специалисты группы обеспечения эксплуатации районов падения ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» (входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС») в рамках пусковой кампании «Союз-2.1а»/«Канопус-В» №3 и 4 развернули базовые лагеря в Амурской области и республике Саха (Якутия). Поисковые группы установили радары наблюдения, ведут осмотр районов падения и подготовительные работы.

Так, одна группа находится на границе Тындинского и Зейского района Амурской области, эта территория принимает боковые блоки, вторая группа разбила лагерь в Алданском районе республики Саха (Якутия), этот район принимает створки головного обтекателя, третья группа работает в Вилюйском районе республики Саха (Якутия) - он принимает фрагмент центрального блока.

В задачи группы обеспечения эксплуатации районов падения ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» входит оповещение населения в пределах района падения, предстартовый облет с эвакуацией охотников и прочих лиц, находящихся в районах падения, предпусковое экологическое обследование и документирование. Кроме этого специалисты проведут послепусковое и экологическое обследование, поиск и эвакуацию отделяющихся частей.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ запланирован на 1 февраля. Основной полезной нагрузкой для пуска являются космические аппараты дистанционного зондирования земли «Канопус-В» №3 и 4."

Природы на фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24622/

----------


## OKA

" Делегация РОСКОСМОСА во главе с Генеральным директором Госкорпорации Игорем КОМАРОВЫМ и первым заместителем Генерального директора Александром ИВАНОВЫМ в рамках подготовки к пуску ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с космическими аппаратами дистанционного зондирования Земли «Канопус-В» №3 и 4 осмотрела объекты стартового и технического комплекса космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ.

Руководители РОСКОСМОСА и предприятий Госкорпорации провели совещание по готовности объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры и ракеты космического назначения «Союз-2.1а» к пуску, запланированному на 1 февраля 2018 года, а также обсудили ход работ по завершению строительства объектов I очереди и организацию работ по созданию II очереди космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. 

Также представители РОСКОСМОСА проконтролировали ход работ строительства жилого микрорайона города Циолковский и провели встречу с представителями трудовых коллективов предприятий Госкорпорации, работающих на космодроме ВОСТОЧНЫЙ и жителями ЗАТО Циолковский, ответив на вопросы и рассказав о планах на 2018 год.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с российскими спутниками дистанционного зондирования Земли и мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций «Канопус-В» № 3 и № 4 и малыми космическими аппаратами попутной нагрузки намечен на 1 февраля 2018 года в 05:07:18 мск. Это будет третий пуск с космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24627/

"Прямая трансляция пуска РН «Союз-2.1а» с КА «Канопус-В» № 3 и № 4

Место: космодром Восточный.

Время трансляции: 01.02.2018 г., 03:45-05:20 (МСК).




Комментировать трансляцию будут специалисты Центра испытаний ракетно-космического комплекса "Союз" филиала ФГУП "ЦЭНКИ" - КЦ "Южный" И.Олейников, П.Глущенко, Ю.Мишин, А.Макеев.

Специальный гость студии - летчик-космонавт, герой России, П.Виноградов. 
https://www.energia.ru/ru/iss/iss33/v... 


Ещё известный канал со стартами :

https://www.youtube.com/user/threedaysfaq/videos



"Первый и единственный на сегодняшний день украинский космонавт Леонид Каденюк скоропостижно скончался на 68-м году в среду в Киеве.

Как сообщили "Интерфаксу" в Государственном космическом агентстве Украины (ГКАУ), по предварительной информации, Каденюк скончался от сердечного приступа. "По информации родственников, в ходе традиционной утренней пробежки в парке в среду утром у Леонида Константиновича случился сердечный приступ. Он был госпитализирован в больницу, однако спасти ему жизнь медикам не удалось", - сообщил собеседник агентства.

Каденюк родился 28 января 1951 года в селе Клишковцы, Хотинского района Черновицкой области в семье сельских учителей. В 1995 году был отобран в группу космонавтов Национального космического агентства Украины. После подготовки в NASA с 19 ноября по 5 декабря 1997 года совершил космический полет на американском МТКК "Колумбия" миссии STS-87, во время полета выполнял биологические эксперименты с растениями."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/597875

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 1 февраля. /ТАСС/. Вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин поздравил Роскосмос с успешным пуском ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1а" с 11 аппаратами.
"Все аппараты, в том числе иностранные, доставлены. "Канопусы" сориентированы и с ними установлена связь. Все штатно, всем спасибо"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Рогозин поздравил Роскосмос с успешным пуском ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с 11 спутниками - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

""Работы над эскизным проектом сверхтяжелой ракеты должны быть выполнены в 2018-2019 годах. 

Об этом в четверг сообщил журналистам глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров.

"Определены три этапа [создания сверхтяжелой ракеты]. На первом этапе в 2018-2019 годах должен быть сделан эскизный проект, и с конца 2019 года нами должна быть сформирована подпрограмма, которая войдет в государственную программу космической деятельности России, - сказал он.

"До 2028 года здесь будет создан комплекс и наземная инфраструктура, и одновременно будет разработана ракета-носитель сверхтяжелого класса. Задача ей поставлена - изучение Солнечной системы, планет Солнечной системы, Луны и окололунного пространства, и задача выведения пилотируемых кораблей и автоматических космических аппаратов на околоземную орбиту, и решение других народно-хозяйственных задач", - добавил глава госкорпорации.

По его словам, указ о создании на Восточном этого комплекса был подписан на этой неделе президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным.

Новая российская сверхтяжелая ракета-носитель должна будет способна выводить на низкую околоземную орбиту более 70 т груза. Планируется, что строительство инфраструктуры для нее на космодроме Восточный начнется в 2026 году.

По расчетам Роскосмоса, создание сверхтяжелой ракеты и строительство под нее инфраструктуры обойдется в 1,5 трлн рублей. При этом в госкорпорации ранее заявляли, что до 2030 года не видят необходимости торопиться с созданием сверхтяжелой ракеты, поскольку для нее нет полезных нагрузок."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Глава Роскосмоса: эскизный проект сверхтяжелой ракеты должен быть выполнен к 2019 году - Космос - ТАСС

Начнётся через восемь лет... Много воды утечёт)) А уж к 2030...  :Biggrin: 

"В 2011 : 

..«В наступившем году России исполнится только двадцать лет» .."

России исполнится 20 лет в 2011 году – Дмитрий Медведев : Псковская Лента Новостей / ПЛН

----------


## OKA

" Сильный снегопад не помешал начать тренировки по «зимнему выживанию». Первой испытание на прочность прошла астронавт NASA Энн МАККЛЕЙН в составе условного экипажа, в который также вошли два инструктора Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС»). Согласно плану тренировки проведена имитация приземления спускаемого аппарата в занесённом снегом лесу.

Для такого случая у экипажа штатно есть с собой носимый аварийный запас (НАЗ), в состав которого входят теплозащитные костюмы (куртки, комбинезоны, тёплые сапоги, меховые носки, перчатки, шапки, шерстяные подшлемники), а также необходимые предметы лагерного снаряжения – спички, сухое горючее, нож, мачете, сигнальные средства, шесть литров воды и запас сублимированных продуктов питания, рассчитанный на трое суток.

Во время тренировки по «зимнему выживанию» экипажем также используются парашютная ткань, стропы и ложементы, достаточно просто вынимающиеся из кресел. Парашютная ткань и стропы нужны для строительства укрытий, тентов, а ложементы – для хранения и перевозки по снегу вещей.

По условиям тренировки Энн МАККЛЕЙН необходимо было выполнить следующие операции: переодевание внутри спускаемого аппарата, постройку укрытий, подачу сигналов спасателям, оказание медицинской помощи пострадавшему и взаимодействие с поисково-спасательными службами. Согласно бортовой документации радиообмен должен вестись постоянно – выходить на связь нужно раз в час.

«В процессе тренировки мы даём экипажу вводные по взаимодействию с поисково-спасательными силами, – рассказал инструктор ЦПК Александр ГЕРМАН. – Это может быть, например, имитация прилёта вертолёта. В таком случае они должны обозначить себя имеющимися светосигнальными средствами, зажечь сигнальный костёр и правильно отработать радиообмен. Также мы даём медицинские вводные. К примеру, один из членов экипажа травмирован или обморожен, а остальные оказывают ему квалифицированную медицинскую помощь».

По заключению руководителя тренировки Анатолия ЗАБРУСКОВА, Энн МАККЛЕЙН проверку на прочность русской зимой прошла на «отлично», в чём ей помогли знания, приобретённые на теоретических и практических занятиях, которые проводятся с экипажами перед тренировками."



Все фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24639/

"Опыта космических полетов не имеет.

Статус - Активный астронавт (Active Astronaut) НАСА (21-й набор)

Дата и место рождения:
    Родилась 7 июня 1977 года в городе Спокан (Spokane), штат Вашингтон (Washington). 

Образование и научные звания:
    Окончила частную католическую школу (Gonzaga Preparatory School) в городе Спокан. 
    В 2002 году получила степень магистра наук по авиационным системам в Военной академии (United States Military Academy) в Вест-Пойнт (West Point). 
    В 2004 году получила степень магистра наук по аэрокосмической технике в Университете города Бат (University of Bath) в Великобритании. 
    В 2005 году получила степень магистра наук по международной безопасности в Бристольском университете (University of Bristol) в Великобритании. 
    С августа 2011 года обучалась в Командно-штабном колледже Армии США (Command and General Staff College). 
    В июне 2013 года завершила подготовку в Школе летчиков-испытателей ВМС США (Naval Test Pilot School, Class 143) на авиастанции ВМС Пэтьюксент-Ривер (Naval Air Station Patuxent River), штат Мэриленд (Maryland). 

Воинская служба:
    С 2002 года на службе в Армии США. Прошла летную подготовку, и получила квалификацию пилота вертолета OH-58D Kiowa Warrior. 
    В июля 2006 года в составе 2-го батальона 6-го кавалерийского полка (2nd Squadron, 6th Cavalry Regiment) в течении 15 месяцев участвовала в боевых действиях в Ираке, где служила начальником разведывательной службы батальона. На её счету 216 боевых вылетов общей продолжительностью около 850 часов. Вернулась в расположение полка в Шофилд Баррекс (Schofield Barracks) на Гавайах (Hawaii) осенью 2007 года и продолжила службу в качестве начальника разведывательной службы. 
    С июня 2009 года по май 2010 служила в Форт-Рокере (Fort Rucker), штат Алабама, где сначала в течение 6 месяцев проходила специальную подготовку. Получила квалификацию пилота-инструктора вертолета OH-58D Kiowa Warrior. С мая 2010 года по август 2011 года служила командиром отряда (Commander of C Troop) 1-го батальона (1st Battalion) 14-го авиационного полка (14th Aviation Regiment), дислоцированного в Форт-Рокере. 
    В 2011 году готовилась к поступлению в Школу летчиков-испытателей ВМС США (Naval Test Pilot School) на авиастанции ВМС Патаксент Ривер (Naval Air Station Patuxent River), штат Мэриленд (Maryland). 

Воинское звание:
    Капитан Армии США (в 2009 году).
    Майор Армии США (в 2011 году).

Космическая подготовка:
    В июне 2008 года командованием Армии США была включена в направленный НАСА список 52 полуфиналистов для включения в число кандидатов 20-го набора астронавтов НАСА, однако на обследование и собеседование в Космический центр им.Джонсона не вызывалась.

    17 июня 2013 года была зачислена в отряд астронавтов НАСА в составе 21-го набора НАСА в качестве кандидата в астронавты. В августе 2013 года приступила к прохождению курса базовой общекосмической подготовки. По её завершению 9 июля 2015 года получила статус активного астронавта.

    26 января 2016 года в штаб-квартире компании SpaceX в Хоторне (Hawthorne) в Калифирнии приняла участие в тренировках по покиданию корабля Crew Dragon.



    6 июня 2017 года была представлен руководству и сотрудникам Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина и приступила к прохождению подготовки. В соответствии с программой подготовки астронавт изучит конструкцию и системы транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС», а так же российского сегмента Международной космической станции. Специалисты Центра проведут тренировочные занятия по действиям в случае посадки в различных климатогеографических зонах. В программу входят отдельные элементы медико-биологической подготовки, изучение русского языка. Предполетная подготовка завершится экзаменационной сессией и комплексными экзаменационными тренировками. 

    14 июня 2017 года на сайте форума журнала «Новости Космонавтики» появилось сообщение о назначении её бортинженером-2 в дублирующий экипаж корабля «Союз МС-11», и в основной экипаж корабля «Союз МС-13», старт которого запланирован на вторую половину 2019 года.

   В июне 2017 года на базе 179-го Центра МЧС в г. Ногинск Московской области условный экипаж в составе инструктора ЦПК Алексея Хоменчука и астронавтов Луки Пармитано и Энн Макклейн прошел тренировки по действиям после посадки космического корабля на водную поверхность – так называемые «водные выживания». На протяжении нескольких дней космонавты и астронавты выполняли задачи так называемых «сухой», «длинной» и «короткой» тренировок.

    30 ноября 2017 года решением Межведомственной комиссии (МВК) утверждена в качестве бортинженера-2 дублирующего экипажа корабля «Союз МС-11». 

    19 января 201Х года в пресс-релизе НАСА 18-004 объявлено о назначении её в основной экипаж корабля «Союз МС-11» и в дублирующий экипаж ТПК «Союз МС-09». 

Классность:
    К моменту зачисления в отряд астронавтов имела общий налет более 2000 часов на 20 различных типах ветролетов и самолётов с крылом неизменяемой геометрии. 

Награды:
    Награждена Bronze Star Medal, Air Medal with Valor, двумя Air Medal, двумя Army Commendation Medal, двумя Army Achievement Medal, Iraqi Campaign Medal with two Service Stars, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal.

Семейное положение
    Отец - Джеймс МакКлейн (James McClain). 
    Мать - Шарлотта Лэмп (Charlotte Lamp).

Увлечения
    Увлекается тяжелой атлетикой, регби, гольфом, велоспортом и бегом. В 2004 - 2006, и 2010 - 2012 годах входила в женскую сборную США по регби, входила в сборую Военной академии по софтболу. "

Anne Charlotte McClain


Маск - не Ванштейн)) 

Тяжёлая атлетика и "регби" (амерфутбол), без "мельдониум" )) Если головкой об борт стукнется, не заболеет! ))
В общем, изучают матчасть ))

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА на космодроме БАЙКОНУР завершили операции по заправке транспортного грузового корабля (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-08» компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами на заправочной станции. После заправки корабль доставлен в монтажно-испытательный корпус космических аппаратов (МИК КА) и установлен в стапель для проведения заключительных операций.

По графику подготовительных работ в понедельник, 5 февраля, состоится стыковка с переходным отсеком.

Старт ТГК «Прогресс МС-08» по программе Международной космической станции запланирован на 11 февраля 2018 года. Цель полета: доставка на борт МКС топлива, продуктов, воды и других грузов, необходимых для эксплуатации станции в пилотируемом режиме."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24642/

----------


## OKA

" МВД возбудило ряд уголовных дел о хищении бюджетных средств, выделенных на модернизацию российского сегмента Международной космической станции. Как сообщил «Росбалту» источник в правоохранительных органах, уголовное дело возбуждено МУ МВД России «Власиха» по статье 159 УК РФ (хищение в особо крупном размере). Следователи установили, что еще в 2010 году был заключен госконтракт между Федеральным космическом агентством и ОАО «РКК Энергия» на сумму 3,3 млрд рублей, предусматривающий модернизацию бортовых систем станции и наземного контура управления российского сегмента МКС.

ЗАО «Меркурий», возглавляемое Александром Поляковым, было включено в список соисполнителей по госконтракту. Эта фирма, в частности, должна была модернизировать установки по измерению зон радиовидимости антеннами станции и исследовать взаимное влияние элементов конструкции пилотируемых аппаратов и МКС в процессе сближения и причаливания.

Как установило следствие, более 500 млн рублей  из полученных средств было похищено руководством ЗАО «Меркурий». Затем эти деньги обналичили и распределили между участниками аферы."

Возбуждено дело о хищении 500 млн рублей, выделенных на модернизацию МКС

Ещё :

Экс-директор программ МКС ушел от следствия в Киев

В РКС набралось «откатов» на 300 млн рублей

На МКС, на Луну, на Марс! Ан нет- В Лондон! В Париж! ))

----------


## OKA

"Российские космонавты из экипажа Международной космической станции (МКС) Александр Мисуркин и Антон Шкаплеров успешно завершили первый в этом году выход в открытый космос. Им удалось заменить приемную аппаратуру антенны модуля "Звезда", а также побить предыдущий российский рекорд пребывания в открытом космосе в рамках одного выхода на шесть минут, передает корреспондент ТАСС из Центра управления полетами.

Сейчас космонавты находятся в модуле "Пирс", закрыли люк и готовятся к шлюзованию. По данным переговоров, российские космонавты пробыли в космосе 8 часов и 13 минут. Первоначально планировалось, что выход продлится 6 часов и 40 минут - космонавты вышли из "Пирса" в 18:35 мск 2 февраля и должны были вернуться в "Пирс" в 01:15 мск 3 февраля.

Предыдущий рекорд длительности пребывания в космосе среди российских космонавтов в рамках одного выхода принадлежал Олегу Котову и Сергею Рязанскому - в декабре 2013 года они пробыли в космосе 8 часов и 7 минут. Самый длительный в истории мировой космонавтики выход - 8 часов 56 минут - 1 марта 2001 года выполнили американские астронавты Джеймс Восс и Сьюзен Хелмс с борта Международной космической станции.

Основной задачей выхода стала установка приемного устройства широкополосной системы связи на приборном блоке остронаправленной антенны служебного модуля "Звезда", которая позволит в будущем обеспечить почти круглосуточную двустороннюю передачу информации на российский сегмент с Земли через отечественные спутники ретрансляции системы "Луч". В настоящее время в период, когда станция находится вне зоны прямой радиовидимости с территории РФ, российский сегмент МКС связывается с ЦУПом в Подмосковье через спутники ретрансляции NASA.

Космонавты столкнулись с рядом трудностей при демонтаже старого приемника, который пробыл в космосе 17 лет. По данным Шкаплерова изначально при запуске на орбиту модуля "Звезда" его демонтаж в космосе не предполагался. Космонавты с трудом открутили ряд гаек - в этом месте обшивки станции неудобно работать и ранее туда выходы не выполнялись."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Россияне завершили рекордный по длительности выход в открытый космос - Космос - ТАСС


" Космонавты РОСКОСМОСА Александр МИСУРКИН и Антон ШКАПЛЕРОВ завершили первый в 2018 году выход за пределы Международной космической станции (МКС). В рамках, запланированного по российской программе 44-го выхода в открытый космос, космонавты успешно выполнили все поставленные перед ними задачи.

Выходной люк был закрыт вернувшимися на орбитальную станцию космонавтами в 02:46 мск. Продолжительность их пребывания в условиях открытого космоса составила 8 часов 12 минут. Самочувствие Александра МИСУРКИНА и Антона ШКАПЛЕРОВА после возвращения на станцию хорошее. Экипаж 54-й международной экспедиции продолжает выполнение программы полёта.

За время своей работы на внешней поверхности МКС космонавты демонтировали выводимое из эксплуатации приёмное устройство антенны и установили на приборный блок остронаправленной антенны новый приёмный модуль широкополосной системы связи, позволяющей существенно увеличить пропускную способность и эффективность передачи телеметрической и целевой информации в режиме реального времени с помощью спутниковой системы «Луч». Также космонавты провели ряд дополнительных работ с оборудованием на внешней поверхности станции.

Сегодня на геостационарной орбите Земли находятся три космических аппарата многофункциональной космической системы ретрансляции «Луч», позволяющей в опытном режиме проводить сеансы приема-передачи информации на участках вне зон радиовидимости российских наземных станций слежения. Совместное применение средств наземного и спутникового контуров управления в будущем позволит Центру управления полетами (ЦУП) ЦНИИмаш повысить оперативность и надежность управления группировкой космических аппаратов как по программе пилотируемых полетов, так и перспективных автоматических космических аппаратов научного и социально-экономического назначения."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24645/

----------


## OKA

"Япония запустила самую компактную ракету-носитель


SS-520 No.5 JAXA

Японское агентство аэрокосмических исследований (JAXA) 3 февраля 2018 года провело успешный запуск самой маленькой в мире ракеты-носителя SS-520 No.5. Трансляция этого события велась на канале агентства в YouTube (на момент публикации видео было не доступно, но запись трансляции была размещена и на канале NVC). На борту ракеты находился микроспутник георазведки и связи TRICOM 1R массой около трех килограммов. Выведен ли он на расчетную орбиту, пока неизвестно.

Японская ракета SS-520 No.5 создана на базе двухступенчатой твердотопливной геофизической ракеты SS-520, в конструкцию которой была добавлена третья твердотопливная ступень. Запуск ракет SS-520 проводился Японией с 1998-го по 2000 год. Первый запуск модифицированной ракеты-носителя — SS-520 No. 4 — состоялся в январе 2017 года и был провальным.

Причиной первого неудачного запуска компактной ракеты-носителя стала недостаточная защита электрических кабелей. Полет ракеты был приостановлен и она вместе с микроспутником TRICOM 1 упала в Японское море. Длина SS-520 No.5 составляет всего 9,5 метра, диаметр — 0,5 метра, а масса — 2,6 тонны. Расходы на создание носителя составили около 3,6 миллиона долларов.




Второй запуск японской ракеты состоялся в 14:03 по местному времени (8:03 по времени Москвы) с космодрома Утиноура в префектуре Кагосима на юго-западе Японии. Как пишет Spaceflight Now, спутник должен был оказаться на расчетной орбите примерно через семь с половиной минут после старта ракеты-носителя, но произошло ли это, пока неизвестно.

Ранее 18 января текущего года JAXA произвело успешный запуск твердотопливной ракеты носителя Epsilon-3 со спутником радиолокационного зондирования Земли ASNARO-2. Это был третий в программе носителя запуск. Первый демонстрационный пуск ракеты, предназначенной для выведения в космос научных спутников, состоялся в 2013 году, а второй — в 2016-м.

В последнем запуске использовалась ракета с четырьмя ступенями. Ее длина составила 26 метров, диаметр — 2,5 метра, а стартовая масса — 95,4 тонны.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/03/ss520

----------


## OKA

" 5 февраля 2018 года в монтажно-испытательном корпусе площадки 254 космодрома БАЙКОНУР совместные расчеты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА завершили работы в рамках очередного этапа подготовки транспортного грузового корабля (РТГК) «Прогресс МС-08» к запуску. ТГК «Прогресс МС-08» был состыкован с переходным отсеком.

По графику подготовительных работ на ближайшие дни запланированы авторский осмотр корабля, накатка головного обтекателя, транспортировка головного блока с ТГК «Прогресс МC-08» в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракеты-носителя для общей сборки с ракетой.

Запуск ТГК «Прогресс МС-08» по программе Международной космической станции запланирован 11 февраля 2018 года ракетой-носителем «Союз-2.1а» со стартовой установки площадки 31 космодрома БАЙКОНУР. Цель полета: доставка на борт МКС топлива, продуктов, воды и других грузов, необходимых для эксплуатации станции в пилотируемом режиме."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24650/

----------


## OKA

"Первый испытательный старт сверхтяжелой Falcon Heavy неоднократно переносили, однако теперь, судя по всему, SpaceX окончательно определилась с датой запуска. Старт произведут 6 февраля с мыса Канаверал. В качестве груза выступит красный Tesla Roadster: данное решение многие называют потенциально удачным рекламным ходом Илона Маска.

Внимание к первому старту Falcon Heavy приковано не только из-за интереса СМИ к персоне предпринимателя. На сегодняшний день ракета объективно является мощнейшей ракетой-носителем из всех существующих. Ее, кроме прочего, рассматривают в контексте программ по освоению Красной планеты. Важно также заметить, что, если предстоящий старт будет успешным, это даст дополнительное преимущество компании SpaceX на рынке ракетно-космических запусков. "

https://naked-science.ru/article/liv...-rakety-falcon

Трансляция :

----------


## OKA

Запуск перенесен на 23:45 мск.





Познавательно :

https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/127259.html

----------


## OKA

Боковушки красиво приземлились. 



Авто в космосе)) Чувак из мульта в пути )) 

   
Starman

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Starman?src=hash


https://www.google.ru/search?newwind....0.TIWFU2Hq7-Q

----------


## OKA

"Официальный представитель госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Игорь Буренков в эфире радиостанции «Эхо Москвы» выразил мнение, что запуск ракеты Falcon Heavy с автомобилем Tesla является рекламным ходом.

«Дело в том, что есть компании частные, которые занимаются очень хорошо бизнесом... заинтересованы в привлечении дополнительных инвестиций в свой бизнес. Для этого они устраивают разные промоакции... Этот запуск, он же сопровождался не пустой какой-то болванкой или какой-то там нагрузкой, которую не жалко было бы потерять в случае неудачи, а он конкретным совершенно автомобилем сопровождался. Нужно каким-то образом поправлять дела. Дела-то плохи у Tesla, это все знают. Это очень хороший трюк, это замечательно»,— сказал господин Буренков.

Первый тестовый запуск ракеты-носителя Falcon Heavy компании SpaceX был произведен вчера вечером с космодрома на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида. Целью запуска была доставка на гелиоцентрическую орбиту в направлении Марса автомобиля Tesla Roadster основателя SpaceX Илона Маска, а также книги писателя-фантаста Айзека Азимова и списка имен сотрудников SpaceX."

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3541851


"Хороший трюк" )) 
Ещё бы , есть с чем сравнивать)) Успехи Маска & Co на космическом направлении заметны. Понятно, что компании Маска не совсем уж "частные" )) 


Понятно, что у многих есть желание подраспилить остатки советской космической промышленности, под басни про "успешных частников", "эффективный менеджмент", "рынок всё отрегулирует сам" и пр. либеральный бред 90-х. 

Даже под прямым госрегулированием происходят события, как с "Восточным" :

Уголовное дело возбуждено из-за нового хищения при строительстве Восточного - Происшествия - ТАСС , 

недавний скандал со средствами по программе МКС  :

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса  , 

случай с убийством в тюрьме одного из руководителей https://www.novayagazeta.ru/articles...hmite-reshetku  ,  

производственные дела :

https://utro.ru/articles/2016/11/25/1306107.shtml  , подзабытое дело https://ria.ru/trend/Theft_center_GLONASS_30052013/  и т.д.  

Что случится с отраслью при её "распиле" на частные сектора (которых уже немало там), можно только гадать (вариантов немного- очень плохое состояние , или совсем ппц))

Есть предположение, что активность при распиле и сваливании за бугор, за крайние годы, связана не только с жадностью разных персонажей , но и с прямым указанием фашингтонского обкома местным крысам - грызть поактивнее))

Вообще познавательно :

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8...IYW4swGUxoW4CQ

----------


## OKA

" 9 февраля 2018 года ракета космического назначения в составе ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» и транспортного грузового корабля (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-08» вывезена на стартовый комплекс площадки № 31 космодрома БАЙКОНУР и установлена на пусковую систему. Запуск ТГК «Прогресс МС-08» запланирован на 11 февраля в 11:58:45 мск.

ТГК «Прогресс МС-08» должен доставить на Международную космическую станцию 1390 кг сухих грузов, 890 кг топлива в баках системы дозаправки, 420 кг воды в баках системы «Родник», а также 46 кг сжатого воздуха и кислорода в баллонах. В грузовом отсеке уложено научное оборудование, в том числе летный комплект аппаратуры «Икарус», комплектующие для системы жизнеобеспечения, а также контейнеры с продуктами питания, предметы одежды, медикаменты и средства личной гигиены для членов экипажа.

Трансляция пуска запланирована на сайте РОСКОСМОСА online.roscosmos.ru и на официальной странице Госкорпорации в социальной сети ВКонтакте 11 февраля с 10:00 мск."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24682/

----------


## OKA

"РОСКОСМОС. ПУСК РКН «СОЮЗ-2.1А» ПЕРЕНЕСЕН НА РЕЗЕРВНУЮ ДАТУ 

На старте прошла команда на автоматическое выключение двигателей, причины выясняются. Пуск ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-2.1а» с транспортным грузовым кораблем (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-08» перенесен на резервную дату  - 13 февраля.

РОСКОСМОС будет информировать по мере поступления дополнительной информации. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24690/

----------


## OKA

" 13 февраля 2018 года с космодрома БАЙКОНУР успешно осуществлен очередной запуск ракеты космического назначения «Союз-2.1а» по программе Международной космической станции (МКС). Ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1а» вывела на околоземную орбиту транспортный грузовой корабль (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-08». После отделения космического корабля от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя ТГК приступил к выполнению программы полета к МКС.

Сближение транспортного корабля «Прогресс МС-08» с МКС и причаливание к стыковочному узлу служебного модуля «Звезда» планируется проводить в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов ГОГУ РС МКС в ЦУП и российских космонавтов – Александра МИСУРКИНА и Антона ШКАПЛЕРОВА. Стыковка ТГК c МКС запланирована 15 февраля 2018 года в 13:43 мск.

ТГК «Прогресс МС-08» должен доставить на Международную космическую станцию 1390 кг сухих грузов, 890 кг топлива в баках системы дозаправки, 420 кг воды в баках системы «Родник», а также 46 кг сжатого воздуха и кислорода в баллонах. В грузовом отсеке уложено научное оборудование, в том числе летный комплект аппаратуры «Икарус», комплектующие для системы жизнеобеспечения, а также контейнеры с продуктами питания, предметы одежды, медикаменты и средства личной гигиены для членов экипажа."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24688/

----------


## OKA

> "Официальный представитель госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Игорь Буренков в эфире радиостанции «Эхо Москвы» выразил мнение, что запуск ракеты Falcon Heavy с автомобилем Tesla является рекламным ходом.
> 
> «Дело в том, что есть компании частные, которые занимаются очень хорошо бизнесом...https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3541851
> 
> 
> "Хороший трюк" )) 
> Ещё бы , есть с чем сравнивать)) Успехи Маска & Co на космическом направлении заметны. Понятно, что компании Маска не совсем уж "частные" )) 
> ..


Ещё познавательно про "частника" :

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051620209#comments

----------


## OKA

" Замглавы РКЦ "Прогресс" Равиль Ахметов назначен врио гендиректора предприятия. Об этом сообщили во вторник в Роскосмосе.

"Согласно законодательству, мы должны назначить врио гендиректора, в своем решении об утверждении Равиля Нургалиевича [Ахметова] принимали во внимание то, что руководитель, даже временный, должен быть из "Прогресса", - сказал глава Роскосмоса Игорь Комаров.

Он отметил, что "госкорпорация обязательно будет поддерживать предприятие, особенно во время разрешения сложившейся ситуации".

Бывший руководитель предприятия Александр Кирилин временно отстранен в связи с уголовным делом.

"Пока я буду врио, не будет потрясений, будет тот же курс, который взял Александр Кирилин. Работа предстоит непростая: производство ракеты-носителя "Союз-5" и ракеты-носителя сверхтяжелого класса, и мы справимся", - заверил сотрудников РКЦ "Прогресс" Ахметов.

Как ранее сообщал ТАСС, генеральный директор самарского ракетно-космического центра (РКЦ) "Прогресс" Александр Кирилин подозревается в злоупотреблении полномочиями. В Самарский районный суд поступило ходатайство об отстранении Кирилина от должности, подозреваемого по ст. 201 УК РФ "Злоупотребление полномочиями".

Дела о злоупотреблениях

Следственные органы СК РФ по региону в 2017 году возбудили два уголовных дела по фактам злоупотребления полномочиями сотрудниками РКЦ "Прогресс". По данным проведенной проверки, их незаконные действия нанесли ущерб на сумму более 404 млн рублей.

По версии следствия, 3 августа 2010 года между РКЦ "Прогресс" и коммерческой фирмой был заключен договор подряда на выполнение работ по реконструкции и техническому перевооружению одного из корпусов предприятия на сумму более 1 млрд рублей. Денежные средства по договору были перечислены фирме в полном объеме, однако не все работы, предусмотренные техническим заданием, были выполнены.

Кроме того, как считает следствие, в 2010-2015 годах сотрудники РКЦ утвердили технические сметы для проведения работ по реконструкции корпуса, предусмотренные указанным договором, с использованием собственных материалов на сумму более 87 млн рублей, а также заключили дополнительные договоры с другими подрядными организациями на выполнение работ по реконструкции и техническому перевооружению корпуса еще более чем на 132 млн рублей.

Оплата указанных работ была осуществлена предприятием в полном объеме за счет собственных средств.

В 2014 году между РКЦ и обществом с ограниченной ответственностью был заключен госконтракт на выполнение комплекса работ на сумму более 3,284 млрд рублей. В 2015 году был заключен еще один контракт на сумму более 1,142 млрд рублей. По этим контрактам на "Прогресс" было поставлено оборудование, оплата была произведена в полном объеме из средств федерального бюджета.

В 2015 году сотрудники РКЦ приняли решение о заключении дополнительных договоров с коммерческой фирмой о поставках оборудования в рамках государственных контрактов на 185 млн рублей. Денежные средства по дополнительным договорам были оплачены за счет собственных средств РКЦ, однако дополнительное оснащение не поставлялось, так как входило в комплектацию оборудования и уже было поставлено в адрес РКЦ в рамках госконтрактов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

На должность врио гендиректора РКЦ «Прогресс» назначен Равиль Ахметов - Космос - ТАСС




" Запуск европейского спутника дистанционного зондирования Земли Sentinel-3b могут перенести на 25 апреля по просьбе Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА), сообщил во вторник ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Европейцы по каким-то причинам не успевают доставить космический аппарат вовремя на космодром Плесецк, откуда должен быть осуществлен пуск ракеты-носителя "Рокот" со спутником Sentinel-3b. Поэтому ЕКА попросило перенести старт на более позднюю дату. Пока рассматривается 25 апреля", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, соответствующий запрос отправлен в Роскосмос, который должен принять решение о переносе пуска "Рокота". В госкорпорации не комментируют данную информацию.

Ранее в Центре имени Хруничева, производящем эти ракеты, сообщали, что старт был намечен на первый квартал 2018 года.

Предыдущий запуск "Рокота" был успешно осуществлен с Плесецка 13 октября 2017 года. Тогда на орбиту был выведен европейский спутник дистанционного зондирования Земли Sentinel-5p.

Легкая ракета-носитель "Рокот" создана в рамках конверсионной программы на базе снимаемой с вооружения межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты РС-18. Первый запуск состоялся в 2000 году. "Рокот" был создан Центром имени Хруничева, в ракетах используется система управления разработки украинского предприятия "Хартрон". Минобороны РФ ранее заявило, что в рамках сокращения зависимости от импорта отказывается от "Рокота" в пользу российских легких ракет "Ангара-1.2" и "Союз-2.1в"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Источник: запуск спутника Sentinel-3b с Плесецка могут перенести на 25 апреля - Космос - ТАСС


"Холдинг "Российские космические системы" (РКС, входит в госкорпорацию "Роскосмос") развернет в Антарктиде новый наземный центр приема и обработки информации, поступающей со спутников дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ). Его ввод в эксплуатацию намечен на февраль 2019 года, сообщили во вторник в пресс-службе РКС.

"Это будет первый расположенный в южном полушарии центр Единой территориально-распределенной информационной системы. Его создание позволит существенно повысить оперативность доведения космической информации до потребителей. Ввод в эксплуатацию антарктического центра приема космической информации намечен на февраль 2019 года", - сказали на предприятии.

Антарктический наземный центр планируется разместить на вершине холма поблизости от станции "Прогресс". Центр будет состоять из антенного комплекса под радиопрозрачным укрытием и приемо-передающей аппаратуры, установленной в блок-контейнер. Сотрудники РКС совместно с Арктическим и антарктическим научно-исследовательским институтом завершили рекогносцировочные работы в районе станции, в результате чего были определены технические условия и сроки выполнения работ.

Создаваемый в Антарктиде комплекс будет обеспечивать получение дополнительной информации с космических аппаратов ДЗЗ и передачу ее в московский Научный центр оперативного мониторинга Земли. Это позволит оперативно освобождать бортовую память спутников, существенно увеличит площадь наблюдаемой поверхности Земли, суточные объемы получаемых данных и оперативность доставки информации ДЗЗ потребителям, уточнили в пресс-службе.

"Создаваемый в Антарктиде наземный комплекс обеспечит прием и регистрацию информации от российских и зарубежных спутников ДЗЗ. Затем эта информация будет передаваться в любую точку мира при помощи многофункциональной космической системы ретрансляции "Луч". Управлять работой комплекса можно будет как на месте - с удаленного рабочего места в зимовочном комплексе, так и из России - через спутниковые каналы связи", - пояснил заместитель руководителя центра приемо-передающих систем и комплексов АО "Научно- исследовательский институт точных приборов" (НИИ ТП, входит в холдинг РКС) Сергей Замышляев.

Единая территориально-распределенная информационная система дистанционного зондирования Земли, технические и программные средства которой разработаны НИИ ТП, прошла государственные испытания. Ее штатная эксплуатация началась в 2016 году. Система состоит из центров, которые расположены на всей территории России - от Калининграда до Хабаровска, включая арктическую зону (Мурманск, а в перспективе - Дудинка и Анадырь) и антарктическую. Система обеспечивает взаимодействие центров с группировками отечественных космических аппаратов ДЗЗ, позволяет планировать съемку, получать, обрабатывать космическую информацию и доводить ее до потребителя."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Российский центр приема космической информации в Антарктиде заработает в 2019 году - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про сверхлёгкие РН:

https://lozga.livejournal.com/167909.html


"Командование ВВС США в середине февраля текущего года подало в Конгресс США заявку на предоставление финансирования в размере семи миллиардов долларов, часть которого планируется направить на разработку и развертывание большой сети небольших относительно дешевых разведывательных спутников. Как пишет Space News, подобные аппараты, в частности, могли бы взять на себя функции современных самолетов боевого управления и целеуказания E-8 JSTARS, 20 из которых уже приняты на вооружение ВВС США.

Поводом для намерения военных разработать сеть малых спутников стало исследование, проведенное Авиационным боевым командованием ВВС США. В этом исследовании военные оценили развитие вооружений России и Китая, в том числе появление новых ракет, и пришли к выводу, что в возможных будущих конфликтах самолеты JSTARS будут практически бесполезными. Для перспективных вооружений такие самолеты будут крайне уязвимы, так что противник сможет быстро сбить их.

В рамках нового запроса ВВС США заявили, что намерены отказаться от дальнейшей закупки инфракрасных спутников SBIRS, из которых формируется система раннего обнаружения пусков баллистических ракет нового поколения. Военные объявили, что спутники SBIRS имеют большие размеры и могут быть уязвимы для систем радиоэлектронной борьбы или противоспутникового оружия. В то же время, небольшие спутники, оснащенные «проверенными сенсорами» получат увеличенные запасы топлива, чтобы иметь возможность менять орбиту.

Предполагается, что новые спутники будет интегрированы в новую масштабную информационную систему Пентагона, которая объединит в себе данные с самолетов, беспилотных летательных аппаратов, надводных и подводных кораблей, а также наземной техники. Другие подробности о спутниковой группировке не уточняются.

В феврале прошлого года американская компания Orbital Sciences приступила к разработке нового спутника, способного обнаруживать наземные, воздушные и космические ядерные взрывы. Разработка космического аппарата ведется по заказу ВВС США, которые намерены запустить его на орбиту самое раннее в июне 2019 года. Новый аппарат получил обозначение STPSat-6. Помимо обнаружения ядерных взрывов, космический аппарат будет собирать метеорологические данные. На спутник установят и экспериментальную систему лазерной связи, создаваемую NASA.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/20/sats

----------


## OKA

"Американская ракета без РД-180 оказалась дешевле «Протона» и «Ангары»

Минимальная стоимость запуска ракеты Vulcan окажется на 70 процентов ниже максимальной стоимости старта носителя Delta IV Heavy, сообщил Business Insider глава американской компании ULA (United Launch Alliance) Тори Бруно.



«Vulcan начнет летать в середине 2020 года», — сказал бизнесмен. Стоимость запуска ракеты «начнется менее чем со 100 миллионов долларов», что «на 70 процентов меньше по сравнению с услугами выведения на Delta IV Heavy», добавил он.

Бруно отметил, хотя цена пуска ракет Falcon 9 и Falcon Heavy компании SpaceX в расчете на килограмм полезной нагрузки ниже, однако носитель Vulcan обладает перед ними конкурентными преимуществами.

Верхняя (вторая) ступень Vulcan работает на водороде, что позволяет топливу не замерзнуть на околоземной орбите в условиях продолжительной работы при низких температурах. При этом верхняя ступень Falcon Heavy работает на керосине, который, как отмечает Business Insider, в условиях низких температур может замерзнуть за несколько часов (при этом в ходе первого пуска верхняя Falcon Heavy успешно отработала на околоземной орбите в течение шести часов).

Кроме того, верхняя ступень Vulcan, получившая название ACES (Advanced Cryogenic Evolved Stage), способна работать на околоземной орбите в течение нескольких месяцев, что позволяет после дозаправки использовать ее в качестве буксира для межпланетного корабля.

Частично многоразовая ракета Vulcan рассчитана на выведение на низкую околоземную орбиту до 40 тонн полезной нагрузки. Носитель создается альянсом ULA, совместным предприятием Boeing и Lockheed Martin, производителем носителей Atlas 5 и Delta IV Heavy, которые должны заменить к середине 2020-х.

Два однокамерных BE-4, устанавливаемых на первую ступень носителя Vulcan (фактически Atlas 6), в совокупности позволят развить большую тягу, чем один российский двухкамерный агрегат РД-180 первой ступени Atlas 5. В отличие от РД-180, работающего на керосине, BE-4 использует метан.

В США ULA считается главным конкурентом SpaceX. В феврале 2018-го глава SpaceX Илон Маск написал в Twitter, что «съест свою шляпу, если к 2023-му на Vulcan будет запущена какая-либо военная нагрузка».

На низкую околоземную орбиту Delta IV Heavy доставляет до 32 тонн полезной нагрузки, стоимость пуска носителя оценивается в 350 миллионов долларов. Ракета состоит полностью из американских комплектующих и до запуска Falcon Heavy считалась самым грузоподъемным из действующих носителей в мире.

Если слова Бруно верны, то стоимость выведения килограмма полезной нагрузки на Vulcan окажется ниже, чем аналогичные показатели для российских одноразовых тяжелых ракет «Протон-М» (до 23 тонн на низкую околоземную орбиту за 65 миллионов долларов) и «Ангара-А5» (до 25,8 тонны за 100 миллионов долларов)."

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/02/25/vulcan/


Про "что-то пошло не так" :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/168049.html


"После запуска ракеты Falcon 9 с испанским спутником и собственными спутниками SpaceX, прошедшего 22 февраля, компания попыталась поймать половину головного обтекателя ракеты в большую сетку на специальном судне. Обтекатель не попал в сетку и приземлился на воду в нескольких сотнях метрах от судна, но не повредился при посадке, сообщил Илон Маск в своем твиттере.

SpaceX известна тем, что при разработке ракет и космических кораблей закладывает в них возможность многоразового использования для снижения стоимости запусков. С 2015 года компания более 20 раз посадила первую ступень Falcon 9 после запуска, а с 2017 года начала повторно использовать уже летавшие первые ступени.

Помимо этого компания собирается повторно использовать головные обтекатели своих ракет, которые обычно просто падают в океан и разрушаются. Весной 2017 года компания впервые посадила половину головного обтекателя после запуска. Для этого использовались собственные двигатели и парашют, за счет которых обтекатель смог затормозить и сесть на воду.

22 февраля SpaceX снова попыталась приземлить головной обтекатель после запуска ракеты Falcon 9 с испанским спутником дистанционного зондирования Земли и двумя первыми спутниками для собственной системы спутникового интернета. На этот раз компания использовала специальное судно «Мистер Стивен». На нем установлена большая натянутая сеть, в которую должна была приземлиться половина обтекателя. Во время снижения на высоте нескольких километров у половины обтекателя раскрывается управляемый парашют, который за счет сигналов GPS направляет обтекатель к судну в океане.

Судно для посадки обтекателя


Elon Musk / Instagram

Через час после запуска ракеты Илон Маск написал, что обтекатель не смог попасть в сеть и приземлился на воду в нескольких сотнях метров от судна. При этом он отметил, что обтекатель не повредился при посадке и опубликовал его фотографию.


Половина головного обтекателя Falcon 9 на поверхности воды
Elon Musk / Instagram


Недавно компания впервые запустила сверхтяжелую ракету-носитель Falcon Heavy, которая стала самой грузоподъемной эксплуатируемой сегодня ракетой в мире. Незадолго до этого запуска Илон Маск опубликовал его схему, на которой также было отмечено приземление обтекателя на судно, но компания так и не сообщила подробностей об этой посадке.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/22/missed

----------


## OKA

" 22 - 24 февраля 2018 года специалисты РОСКОСМОСА, Европейского космического агентства (ESА) и компании Airbus-UK провели ряд совместных встреч по вопросам обсуждения хода миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2020». В составе делегации РОСКОСМОСА под руководством генерального директора Госкорпорации Игоря КОМАРОВА в переговорах в Лондоне приняли участие также сотрудники НПО Лавочкина, ЦНИИмаш и Института космических исследований РАН.

РОСКОСМОС и ЕSА обсудили статус и перспективы двустороннего сотрудничества по проекту «ЭкзоМарс-2020». В частности, в ходе встречи с главой ЕSА Йоханом-Дитрихом ВЁРНЕРОМ и руководством компании Airbus-UK обсуждались график реализации работ, технические и организационные аспекты разработки, производства и поставки для общей сборки посадочного модуля европейского марсианского ровера, который войдет в состав будущего космического аппарата миссии.

Символично, что именно в эти дни успешно завершился этап торможения с помощью атмосферы — аэробрейкинга, который орбитальный модуль Trace Gas Orbiter (TGO) миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2016» выполнял с марта 2017 года. В настоящее время аппарат находится на эллиптической орбите с высотой 1050 х 200 км и периодом чуть более 2 часов.

Проект «ЭкзоМарс» — совместный проект РОСКОСМОСА и Европейского космического агентства по исследованию Марса, его поверхности, атмосферы и климата с орбиты и на поверхности планеты. Он откроет новый этап исследования космоса для Европы и России."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24749/


Экскурсии по МКС :

https://www.google.com/streetview/#i...ational-module

----------


## OKA

" Экипаж транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-06» Александр МИСУРКИН, Марк ВАНДЕ ХАЙ и Джозеф АКАБА готовится к возвращению на Землю. Вечером 26 февраля 2018 года на Международной космической станции состоялась церемония передачи управления станцией от командира длительной экспедиции МКС-54 Александра МИСУРКИНА командиру длительной экспедиции МКС-55 Антону ШКАПЛЕРОВУ. Командир МКС-54 пожелал космонавтам и астронавтам успешного полета и передал символический ключ от космической станции своему коллеге по отряду космонавтов РОСКОСМОСА.

Александр МИСУРКИН: «Экспедиция МКС-54 почти завершилась. И для меня было большой честью и удовольствием работать вместе с вами. Время экспедиции пролетело как один день. Кажется, она только вчера началась, и вот уже пора прощаться. Это все благодаря моим друзьям на МКС. Я благодарю вас за ваш профессионализм и за ваше отношение к работе. Я никогда не забуду этот полет. Спасибо вам большое. Спасибо и всем коллегам в центрах управления полетом на Земле за то, что сопровождали нас и помогали нам во время экспедиции на МКС. Надеюсь, что мы вместе продолжим нашу работу на благо науки и на Земле».

Антон ШКАПЛЕРОВ: «Это очень важный день для всех нас. Я хочу сказать спасибо нашим коллегам, друзьям, братьям по экспедиции Саше, Джо и Марку. Вы проделали хорошую работу на борту МКС и теперь готовы вернуться на Землю. Я горжусь тем, что мне довелось быть частью этой замечательной команды».

В завершении церемонии астронавт NASA Скотт ТИНГЛ по старой морской традиции дал символический звонок в колокол, знаменующий об окончании одной экспедиции и начале другой. На орбитальной станции остаются работать россиянин Антон ШКАПЛЕРОВ, американец Скотт ТИНГЛ и японец Норишиге КАНАИ.

Вечером 27 февраля члены экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-06» попрощаются со своими коллегами, зайдут в транспортный пилотируемый корабль, закроют переходные люки и будут готовиться к отстыковке корабля от МКС. Команда на отстыковку будет дана 28 февраля в 02:08 мск. Вход спускаемого аппарата в атмосферу запланирован на 05:09 мск, а приземление спускаемой капсулы ТПК «Союз МС-06» в степях Казахстана ожидается в 05:31 мск."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24750/

----------


## Avia M

> "Прошли успешные испытания так называемых детонационных ракетных двигателей


Вот и запчасти "всходят"(выращиваются).  :Smile: 

МОСКВА, 27 февраля. /ТАСС/. Аддитивные технологии, которые позволяют "выращивать" детали, будут использоваться при производстве жидкостных ракетных двигателей для семейства ракет-носителей "Ангара", "Союз-5" и "Союз-2", сообщили во вторник в Роскосмосе.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Двигатели для «Ангары» и «Союза-5» будут «выращивать» - Космос - ТАСС

https://www.syl.ru/article/282833/ne...oroe-nastupaet

----------


## OKA

"Пилотируемый корабль  Союз МС06 штатно отстыковался от Международной космической станции. Посадка запланирована в 05:31 мск. 

Трансляция - Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС | ."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos


Приземлились.

----------


## OKA

" 28 февраля 2018 года Совет Федерации России единогласно одобрил проект Федерального закона «О внесении изменений в Закон Российской Федерации «О космической деятельности», который предусматривает создание в Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» единого федерального фонда данных дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) для использования в интересах министерств, ведомств, а также других заинтересованных лиц. Ранее проект закона был принят Госдумой России в третьем чтении.

Федеральный закон устанавливает назначение и содержание федерального фонда данных ДЗЗ и порядок предоставления из него данных потребителям. Позднее Правительство России определит оператора фонда и его полномочия. При этом данные, хранящиеся в фонде, будут предоставляться бесплатно органам государственной власти и местного самоуправления, а также юридическим лицам и индивидуальным предпринимателям, если эти данные необходимы для исполнения ими контракта на закупку товара, работы, услуги для обеспечения государственных или муниципальных нужд. В остальных случаях данные ДЗЗ из фонда будут предоставляться за плату, размер и порядок взимания которой установит Правительство России. Плата за предоставление потребителям данных из федерального фонда будет перечисляться в федеральный бюджет.

Кроме того, документом на законодательном уровне определено понятие «данные дистанционного зондирования Земли из космоса», за основу которого взято определение данных ДЗЗ, установленное в Конвенции о передаче и использовании данных дистанционного зондирования Земли из космоса 1978 года.

После подписания Федерального закона Президентом России Федеральный закон вступит в силу по истечении 90 дней со дня его официального опубликования."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24759/

----------


## OKA

"Глава Стратегического командования вооруженных сил Соединенных Штатов генерал Джон Хайтен, выступая в феврале 2018 года на конференции Ассоциации противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны Армии США, предложил способ противодействия российскому и китайскому гиперзвуковому оружию, сообщает Defense News.

Военачальник предлагает сосредоточиться на средствах космического базирования для предупреждения запуска и ликвидации баллистических ракет и гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов. «Такой датчик мог бы отследить ракету на среднем участке баллистической траектории (когда находящаяся вне атмосферы боеголовка отсоединилась от носителя — прим. «Ленты.ру»), а также наблюдать и находить из космоса другие возникающие угрозы, такие как гиперзвук», — заявил генерал.

После обнаружения из космоса гиперзвукового аппарата противника его ликвидацию предлагается проводить по наводке космического датчика традиционными средствами наземного, воздушного или морского базирования.

Хайден полагает, что имеющихся в настоящее время в распоряжении США наземных, воздушных и морских вооружений недостаточно для обнаружения гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов. В частности, сегодня Пентагон располагает инфраструктурой, предназначенной для борьбы исключительно с баллистическими ракетами.

Глава Стратегического командования отмечает, что федеральное правительство регулярно игнорирует запросы военных на предоставление бюджетного финансирования, предназначенного для создания средств космического базирования в целях предупреждения запуска и ликвидации баллистических ракет и гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов.

Издание The Drive отмечает, что в проекте бюджета Пентагона на 2019 год учтены, по крайней мере частично, средства на разработку противодействия гиперзвуковым угрозам.

1 марта президент России Владимир Путин в послании Федеральному Собранию заявил о наличии в распоряжении страны оружия, которое способно «гарантированно преодолевать все существующие и перспективные системы противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны».

В январе 2018-го The Washington Free Beacon, ссылаясь на документ, подготовленный для Пентагона специалистами разведуправления J-2, входящего в Объединенный комитет начальников штабов, сообщило, что технологии ликвидации отдельных спутников Россия и Китай разработают уже к 2020 году.

Альтернативный доклад, посвященный противоспутниковому оружию России и Китая, директор Национальной разведки США Дэн Коутс представил в феврале 2018-го."

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/03/02/cosmos/


Все-то думали, что разнотипье лёгких и нелёгких ракет амеры делают, чтобы осчастливить цывилизацию всепланетным покрытием интернетами , а оно вона как  :Biggrin: 

Какое коварство))

----------


## Avia M

> Какое коварство))


Так они ещё на заре становления Чингачгука "обували"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Nokia и оператор мобильной связи Vodafon при поддержке немецкой космической компанией Part-Time Scientists развернут на Луне сеть 4G, сообщает Engadget. Они доставят телекоммуникационное оборудование на естественный спутник Земли в 2019 году.


PT Scientists

В 2016 году частная немецкая компания PTScientists объявила о намерении отправить на Луну пару роверов Lunar Quattro, сконструированных совместно с Audi. Они приземлятся в районе места посадки космического корабля «Аполлон 17», на котором состоялся последний пилотируемый полет на спутник Земли, и оценят состояние оставленного там в 1972 году лунохода. Это будет первая в истории частная миссия на Луну. Ее старт намечен на 2019 год. Изначально для связи с Землей и коммуникации между роверами планировалось использовать аналоговое радио. Однако 4G расходует меньше энергии, что позволит передавать больше данных. 

Сеть будет создана на базе технологии Nokia Ultra Compact Network на основе малой соты. Это малогабаритное портативное оборудования для быстрого развертывания сети 4G, которое умещается в рюкзаке и весит менее пяти килограмм. На частоте 1800 мегагерц луноходы будут отправлять данные модулю Autonomous Landing and Navigation Module (ALINA), который затем передаст их в центр управления миссией в Берлине. В частности, роверы будут присылать на Землю HD-видео, снимки и результаты научных экспериментов. 

Отмечается, что луноходы будут получать от солнечных батарей примерно 90 ватт энергии. Половина этого объема понадобится для того, чтобы привести аппараты в движение, а половину будет использоваться для связи с Землей. Для запуска луноходов будет использована ракета SpaceX Falcon 9, однако для сокращения расходов PTScientists разделит полезную нагрузку с другими компаниями.

В прошлом месяце SpaceX впервые запустила сверхтяжелую ракету-носитель Falcon Heavy. Основное ее отличие от Falcon 9 заключается в том, что в качестве первой ступени в ней используется не один, а три ускорителя. Как и более легкая версия, она задумана как частично многоразовая ракета.

Кристина Уласович"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/01/moon-4G


Так глядишь, и виртуальные "частные" участки на Луне , на которую право частной собственности вообще-то не распространяется пока)) , станут реальными. 
Достаточно вышку какого нить "водафона" воткнуть, и пригнать туда "ауди"))
Какой-то из советских "луноходов" продали в частные руки, по слухам. Может уже и оба два)) 
И вообще всё советское, что на Луне разбросано. Вот бы узнать))


"Автоматическая межпланетная станция «Хаябуса-2» впервые сфотографировала цель своего прибытия — астероид Рюгу, сообщается на сайте Японского аэрокосмического агентства JAXA.

Запущенная в 2014 году станция «Хаябуса-2» предназначена для доставки образцов грунта с астероида (162173)1999 JU3, также известного как Рюгу. Это темный углеродистый объект (астероид класса С) с вытянутой орбитой, которая пересекает не только орбиту Земли, но и Марса. Считается, что астероиды класса C наиболее распространены в Солнечной системе, и поэтому они представляют интерес для исследователей.

Сближение «Хаябусы-2» с Рюгу намечено на июль 2018 года. С этого момента начнется активная фаза исследований, которая продлится полтора года. В течение этого времени будет спущен модуль MASCOT, на котором установлены спектрометр, магнитометр, радиометр и камера, а также заряд Small Carry-on Impactor (SCI), состоящий из медного снаряда и заряда взрывчатки для формирования ударного ядра. Предполагается, что при подлете к Рюгу аппарат выстрелит этим зарядом по поверхности. На дне образовавшегося кратера ученые планируют обнаружить другие образцы породы.


Go Miyazaki / Wikimedia

JAXA


26 февраля «Хаябуса-2» сделала фотографию Рюгу. Снимки были получены навигационной камерой ONC-T (Optical Navigation Camera) с расстояния 1,3 миллиона километра. «Теперь, когда мы увидели Рюгу, проект „Хаябуса-2“ вышел на финальную стадию подготовки к прибытию. Проблем с движением к Ryugu или с эксплуатацией космического корабля нет, и мы будем двигаться с максимальной тягой», — отмечает менеджер проекта Юити Цуда (Yuichi Tsuda).

Станция «Хаябуса-2» — не единственная, которая будет заниматься исследованием астероидов. Сегодня космический аппарат New Horizons движется в сторону пояса Койпера к своей главной цели — транснептуновому объекту 2014 MU69. Недавно межпланетная станция поставила новый рекорд, получив снимки небесных тел с максимального расстояния до Земли на сегодняшний день.

Кристина Уласович"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/02/Hayabusa2


"Марсоход «Кьюриосити» опробовал новый способ бурения поверхности Марса. Во время испытаний он смог сделать отверстие глубиной в один сантиметр, сообщается на сайте NASA.

Ровер «Кьюриосити» был отправлен к Марсу в 2011 году. Его главная миссия — сбор сведений о геологии и климате Красной планеты, а также подготовка к высадке человека. Для этого он проводит множество научных экспериментов, в том числе и бурение горных пород. Полученный каменный порошок затем попадает в специальную лабораторию внутри марсохода, где инструмент Chemin исследует химический и минералогический состав.

В 2016 году дрель «Кьюриосити» заело — возникла проблема с механизмом подачи бура, который выдвигает его из крестовидной башни-турели, установленной на конце манипулятора. Спустя полгода проблему удалось решить, и дрель была выдвинута в рабочее положение. Тем не менее, если раньше стабильность работы обеспечивали два боковых упора, а потом в движение приводилась и сама буровая установка, то теперь от использования стабилизаторов пришлось отказаться.

Как сообщает команда миссии, теперь работа манипулятора «Кьюриосити» больше напоминает работу человеческой руки. «Теперь мы сверлим на Марсе так же, как вы делаете это дома. Люди очень хорошо переориентируют дрель, даже почти не задумываясь об этом. Запрограммировать „Кьюриосити“ так, чтобы он делал это самостоятельно, непросто — особенно с учетом того, что он не предназначался для этого», — комментирует Стивен Ли (Steven Lee), заместитель руководителя проекта Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA.

Пробная скважина была сделана на хребте Веры Рубин, там, где сейчас находится марсоход. Отверстие получилось неглубоким, всего один сантиметр, однако это доказывает жизнеспособность метода. С другой стороны, прежний способ взятия грунта на анализ стал невозможным. Теперь марсоход «отряхивает» дрель, чтобы частицы пород с нее попали в его лаборатории.

С момента посадки в кратере Гейл «Кьюриосити» проделал путешествие длиной более 15 километров и поднялся на высоту 165 метров. За время своей работы он сделал множество снимков Красной планеты, а также собрал важные научные данные, благодаря которым, например, удалось выяснить, что на планете присутствуют органические вещества — хлорбензол, метан, хлорпроизводные алканов.

Кристина Уласович"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/02/curiosity-new-way

Вот для чего нужны все эти аццкие роботы- для производства, войны, медицины и космоса)) В быту самодвижущиеся металлопластиковые зомби вызывают некий напряг)) Даже пылесосы)) Мало ли что у него на уме (в проге)  :Biggrin: 
Вируса подхватил, и отправился безобразия учинять))

Из старенького киберпанка :

----------


## OKA

" 3 марта 2018 года Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» и Китайская национальная космическая администрация (КНКА) в рамках проходящего в Токио Международного форума по освоению космоса (ISEF) подписали соглашение о намерениях по сотрудничеству в области исследования Луны и дальнего космоса, а также о создании Центра данных по лунным проектам.

Стороны выразили готовность рассмотреть возможность взаимодействия по реализации российской миссии по запуску орбитального космического аппарата «Луна-Ресурс-1» («Луна-26») в 2022 году, а также запланированной на 2023 год китайской миссии посадки в область южного полюса Луны. Подписи под документом подставили генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Игорь КОМАРОВ и Заместитель главы Китайской национальной космической администрации У ЯНЬХУА.

Кроме того, партнеры договорились о создании совместного российско-китайского Центра данных по лунным проектам и дальнему космосу, выразив готовность при необходимости привлекать к работам научные и промышленные организации и компании России и Китайской Народной Республики (КНР).

Взаимодействие России и Китая в области исследования космического пространства в мирных целях динамично развивается. Так, 25 июня 2016 года подписано Соглашение между Правительством России и Правительством КНР о мерах по охране технологий в связи с сотрудничеством в области исследования и использования космического пространства в мирных целях и в создании и эксплуатации средств выведения и наземной космической инфраструктуры, а 18 декабря 2017 года документ вступил в силу.

Кроме того, в ноябре 2017 года в рамках 22-й встречи глав правительств России и Китая Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» и КНКА подписали программу сотрудничества в космической области на 2018 - 2022 годы, включающую 6 разделов: изучение Луны и дальнего космоса, космическая наука и связанные с ней технологии; спутники и их применения; элементная база и материалы; сотрудничество по данным дистанционного зондирования Земли; мониторинг космического мусора и практическое исследование соответствующих вопросов; и другие темы. Сотрудничающие организации обеих сторон приступили к реализации проектов в рамках указанной программы."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24772/

----------


## OKA

" 6 и 7 марта 2018 года в Гвианском космическом центре (ГКЦ, Куру, Французская Гвиана) были проведены операции по вывозу и установке на ракету-носитель «Союз-СТ-Б» космической головной части в составе четырех космических аппаратов O3b и разгонного блока (РБ) «Фрегат-МТ» под обтекателем.

Ранее на стартовый комплекс была вывезена и установлена в стартовую систему РН «Союз-СТ-Б». По программе работы первого стартового дня были проведены операции по механической, электрической и пневматической стыковкой космической головной части с ракетой-носителем «Союз-СТ-Б». Особенностью подготовки пуска в Гвиане является раздельная транспортировка трех ступеней ракеты-носителя и космической головной части с последующей их сборкой на пусковой установке с использованием мобильной башни обслуживания.

В последующие дни до пуска специалистами предприятий РОСКОСМОСА будут проведены автономные проверки разгонного блока «Фрегат-МТ» и ракеты-носителя, контрольные и генеральные испытания, работы по контрольному набору стартовой готовности РБ «Фрегат-МТ». На четвертый стартовый день по результатам всех работ специальная комиссия примет решение о заправке ракеты-носителя.

В связи с необходимостью доработки процедуры принятия решения по системе безопасности полетов с космодрома ГКЦ запуск космических аппаратов ракетой-носителем «Союз-СТ-Б» был перенесен на 9 марта 2018 года в 19:37:06 мск.

Подготовка РН «Союз-СТ-Б» и работа поставленного российской стороной наземного технологического оборудования обеспечивается специалистами предприятий РОСКОСМОСА. Запуск космических аппаратов с космодрома ГКЦ будут проводить совместные российские-европейские пусковые расчеты.

 Спутники O3b предназначены для создания новой европейской среднеорбитальной космической системы связи. Аппараты призваны обеспечить связью и высокоскоростным доступом в интернет жителей удаленных и развивающихся регионов, где нельзя проложить оптоволоконные кабели, — в общей сложности аудиторию около 3 миллиардов человек. Заказчик пусковых услуг – глобальный спутниковый оператор SES.

Ракеты-носители «Союз-СТ-Б» участвовали уже в трех пусковых кампаниях с Гвианского космического центра с полезной нагрузкой в виде спутников O3b – в июне 2013 года, в июле и декабре 2014 года. Российские средства выведения доставляли на расчетные орбиты по четыре космических аппаратов за каждую пусковую кампанию. Пуск РН «Союз-СТ-Б» в марте 2018 будет четвертым со спутниками O3b и восемнадцатым пуском с космодрома во Французской Гвиане."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24768/





"Россия и Китай создают средства для борьбы с американскими спутниками, в том числе для нарушения их работы с земли. Такое мнение выразил во вторник, выступая на слушаниях в сенатском комитете по делам вооруженных сил, директор Разведывательного управления министерства обороны США генерал Роберт Эшли.

"Они понимают, насколько мы зависим от космоса, и они разрабатывают средства для противодействия этому", - сказал он, добавив, что речь идет как об "атаке на спутники", так и об "их глушении с земли". По словам Эшли, сейчас эти средства находятся на стадии разработки.

Директор национальной разведки США Дэниел Коутс со своей стороны сообщил сенаторам, что "Россия и Китай развивают свои разведывательные, коммуникационные и навигационные сети в космосе". "Обе страны стремятся разработать свои космические вооружения с целью снизить эффективность американских и союзных вооруженных сил, а также заставить усомниться в военном преимуществе США в космосе", - добавил он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5013623

----------


## Avia M

> заставить усомниться в военном преимуществе США в космосе


Сами американцы усомнились ещё в 1957! Когда в октябре, стали с опаской поглядывать на звездное небо.
Так что, сомнения продолжатся...

----------


## OKA

" 9 марта 2018 года в 20:10:06 мск в рамках пусковой кампании Arianespace VS18 с космодрома Гвианского космического центра (Куру, Французская Гвиана) осуществлен пуск российской ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-СТ-Б» с четырьмя европейскими телекоммуникационными аппаратами O3b.

Через 9 минут 23 секунды после старта головной блок в составе разгонного блока (РБ) «Фрегат-МТ» и четырех космических аппаратов O3b успешно отделился от третьей ступени РН «Союз-СТ-Б». Разгонный блок «Фрегат-МТ» приступил к выполнению полетного задания по выводу на целевую орбиту космических аппаратов.

Программой полета предусмотрены три включения двигательной установки разгонного блока для формирования опорной, переходной и первой орбиты отделения двух космических аппаратов. Четвертое включение двигательной установки должно сформировать орбиту отделения оставшихся двух аппаратов. Продолжительность миссии от момента пуска до момента отделения всех четырех спутников – 2 часа 22 минуты 51 секунда. По завершении миссии разгонный блок «Фрегат-МТ» будет переведен на орбиту «существования» за счет двух включений двигателей.

Ракеты-носители «Союз-СТ-Б» участвовали уже в трех пусковых кампаниях с Гвианского космического центра с полезной нагрузкой в виде спутников O3b – в июне 2013 года, в июле и декабре 2014 года. Российские средства выведения доставляли на расчетные орбиты по четыре космических аппаратов за каждую пусковую кампанию. Пуск РН «Союз-СТ-Б» в марте 2018 будет четвертым со спутниками O3b и восемнадцатым пуском с космодрома во Французской Гвиане.

Головным контрактным интегратором предприятий российской кооперации в проекте «Союз» в Гвианском космическом центре выступает АО «Главкосмос», обеспечивая взаимодействие с Arianespace. 

Гвианский космический центр - европейский космодром, расположенный вблизи города Куру во Французской Гвиане (департамент Франции в Южной Америки). Его расположение около экватора обеспечивает 15% преимущество по полезной нагрузке по сравнению с запусками в восточном направлении с американского космодрома на мысе Канаверал и 40% - при запусках с космодрома БАЙКОНУР. С начала 70-х годов прошлого века ГКЦ используется для запусков КА ракетами-носителями семейства «Ариан». Космодром используется в интересах совместных европейских космических программ.

Российско-европейский проект «Союз» в Гвианском космическом центре» начался в 2003 году, когда на правительственном уровне было принято решение о запусках ракет-носителей «Союз» с европейского космодрома во Французской Гвиане. В рамках принятых решений был подписан целый ряд межправительственных соглашений, которые заложили правовую основу для подписания контрактов на создание наземной инфраструктуры стартового комплекса «Союз», изготовление и отгрузку ракет-носителей «Союз-СТ» и разгонных блоков «Фрегат» в Гвианский космический центр. В 2005 году началось строительство стартового комплекса для «Союз-СТ», в мае 2011 года состоялась официальная церемония передачи стартового комплекса Европейскому космическому агентству и эксплуатанту космодрома – компании Arianespace. Первый пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-СТ» состоялся в октябре 2011 года."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24794/

----------


## OKA

"Украина надеется, что правительство Австралии конструктивно ответит на ее предложение построить космодром на западе континента. Об этом сообщил в понедельник в интервью газете The West Australian посол Украины в Австралии Николай Кулинич.

Государственное космическое агентство Украины (ГКА) сделало такое предложение в 2016 году, однако, по его словам, оно до сих пор остается без ответа. В сентябре прошлого года правительство Австралии объявило о планах учредить Национальное космическое агентство, и Киев надеется, что это приведет к выполнению его инициативы построить космодром в штате Западная Австралия. "Это предложение очень реалистично, Украина способна начать проведение запусков ракет хоть завтра утром, если у нас была бы такая площадка, - отметил посол. - Если у Австралии есть территория для использования, то мы предлагаем наших людей и опыт".

По расчетам украинских специалистов, для создания космодрома необходимо арендовать участок общей площадью до 7 тыс. кв. км, предпочтительно поблизости от базы ВВС "Кэртин" рядом с городом Дерби. Строительство космодрома может продлится пять лет. "Посол сообщил, что ожидает в нынешнем году визита в Австралию делегации ГКА для лоббирования этой идеи", - отмечает газета."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Украина хочет построить космодром на западе Австралии - Космос - ТАСС



"Глава компании SpaceX Илон Маск рассчитывает на то, что первый полет нового корабля, предназначенного для освоения Марса, состоится в первом полугодии 2019 года. Об этом Маск сообщил в воскресенье на ежегодной ярмарке технологий SXSW в Остине (штат Техас).

"Мы строим первый марсианский или межпланетный корабль, который будет готов к кратким полетам к концу первой половины следующего года", - приводит слова предпринимателя телеканал CNBC. Маск при этом отметил, что ему не всегда удается выдерживать заявленные сроки воплощения своих проектов.

В этом случае глава компании не скрывал, что рассчитывает "на общую поддержку, вдохновение и добрую волю" со стороны американских предпринимателей и широкой общественности. "Я считаю, что, как только мы построим его [корабль], то получим наглядное подтверждение того, что этим путем смогут последовать другие компании и страны. Они пока не считают это возможным, но если нам это удастся, то они вступят в игру", - заметил Маск.

Ранее он поставил целью начать программу колонизации Марса в 2022 году. Для этого разрабатывается ракета-носитель BFR высотой 106 м, диаметром 9 м, с полезной нагрузкой до 150 тонн. Она будет способна вывести в космос межпланетный космический корабль длиной 48 м, в котором предполагается оборудовать 40 кабин для астронавтов. Одной из главных отличительных черт BFR станет возможность использовать ее многократно для существенного снижения затрат.

В сентябре 2017 года, выступая на Международном конгрессе по астронавтике в Австралии, Маск подчеркнул, что новая ракетная технология его компании в будущем может успешно использоваться не только для космических полетов, но и как транспортное средство на Земле. Длительность полета из одной точки нашей планеты до любой другой не будет превышать одного часа."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Илон Маск планирует впервые испытать корабль для полета на Марс в 2019 году - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Контроль над космической станцией «Тяньгун-1» Китай потерял еще в 2016 году. В период с 19 марта по 24 апреля объект с токсичным топливом на борту рухнет на Землю.
Первая космическая станция Китая под название «Тяньгун-1» вышла из-под контроля и упадет на землю примерно через 21 день, в период с 24 марта по 19 апреля. Об этом говорится в заявлении американской Aerospace Corporation.
Как отметили эксперты корпорации, модуль станции весом 8,5 тонн, скорее всего, не сгорит при прохождении через атмосферу и его обломки упадут на землю в радиусе нескольких сотен километров. Пока что специалисты не могут рассчитать, где обломки станции соприкоснутся с Землей, но полагают, что это будет США, центр Европы, Ближний Восток или север Китая.
Специалисты предупреждают, что на борту китайской станции присутствует запас крайне токсичного топлива. Однако шансы пострадать от обломка они называют низкими и сравнивают их с «выигрышем в лотерею».
Китайская станция «Тяньгун-1» был запущена в 2011 году. Его запуск позиционировался как символ превращения страны в космическую сверхдержаву. Однако уже в 2016 году Китай признал, что станция вышла из-под контроля и осуществить контролируемую посадку не представляется возможным. "

https://news.rambler.ru/tech/3931846...aya-stantsiya/

----------


## Avia M

> (ГКА) сделало такое предложение в 2016 году, однако, по его словам, оно до сих пор остается без ответа.


Значит оно им не надо. Американский клич о санкциях, Австралия подхватила в числе первых (пока сигнал шёл по кабелям  :Smile: )...

----------


## OKA

> Значит оно им не надо. Американский клич о санкциях, Австралия подхватила в числе первых (пока сигнал шёл по кабелям )...


Ну бразильцев киданули, теперь за австралов взяться хотят))

----------


## OKA

"На космодроме Плесецк полным ходом идет подготовка очередного броскового испытания МБР «Сармат»

В ходе селекторного совещания начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил РФ генерал армии генерал армии Валерий Герасимов коснулся темы испытаний новейшей межконтинентальной ракеты «Сармат».

Он напомнил, что «Сармат» по своим характеристикам превосходит все существующие типы межконтинентальных баллистических ракет: «При весе более 200 тонн, она имеет укороченный активный участок полета, обладает повышенными возможностями по преодолению противоракетной обороны, способна нести боезаряды большой массы и огромной мощности».

«Первый пуск этой ракеты состоялся в конце декабря прошлого года. В настоящее время на космодроме Плесецк полным ходом осуществляется подготовка очередного броскового испытания», — сообщил Валерий Герасимов.

В свою очередь командующий РВСН генерал-полковник Сергей Каракаев пояснил, что основной целью проводимых испытаний является отработка минометного старта ракеты и её начального движения с выходом из шахтной пусковой установки и запуска маршевого двигателя.

В ходе бросковых испытаний планируется отработать более 50 задач, которые позволят:

    подтвердить правильность принятых конструктивных решений по ракете, системам и агрегатам пусковой установки;
    отработать режимы предстартовой подготовки и циклограмму пуска ракеты;
    экспериментально подтвердить безопасность функционирования конструкции ракеты и ее систем, а также агрегатов и систем пусковой установки;
    подтвердить надежность систем и агрегатов наземного стартового комплекса.

Для обеспечения испытаний на АО «Красмаш» завершено изготовление макета ракеты ракетного комплекса «Сармат», который поставлен на 1 Государственный испытательный космодром. Завершена работа по его подготовке, проведена транспортировка на стартовую позицию и загрузка в шахтную пусковую установку.

В настоящее время проводятся монтажно-сборочные работы, организована подготовка к проведению электрических проверок и заправке изделия компонентами ракетного топлива.

Работы по подготовке испытаний проводятся в соответствии с графиком и обеспечены всеми необходимыми ресурсами.

В послании Федеральному Собранию 1 марта Президент России Владимир Путин объявил, что Минобороны совместно с промышленностью приступило к активной фазе испытаний нового ракетного комплекса с тяжелой межконтинентальной баллистической ракетой, получившей название «Сармат».
Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2166301@egNews

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с программой полёта Международной космической станции (МКС) 14 марта 2018 года проведена плановая коррекция орбиты МКС.

Для выполнения манёвра в 00:25 мск была включена двигательная установка транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-08», пристыкованного к Международной космической станции. Время работы двигательной установки составило 108 секунд. В результате станция получила приращение скорости на 0,22 м/сек.

Согласно данным службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами (ЦУП) расчётные параметры орбиты МКС после выполнения манёвра составили:

    минимальная высота над поверхностью Земли – 403,2 км,
    максимальная высота над поверхностью Земли – 424,3 км,
    период обращения – 92,60 мин.,
    наклонение орбиты – 51,66 град.

Целью проведения коррекции стало формирование баллистических условий для предстоящих операций с транспортными пилотируемыми кораблями по программе полёта МКС."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24809/

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА на космодроме БАЙКОНУР провели авторский осмотр транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-08» и выполнили технологические операции по накатке головного обтекателя ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ».

По графику подготовительных работ в пятницу, 16 марта, экипажи ТПК «Союз МС-08» проведут контрольный осмотр корабля в стартовой конфигурации, а затем он будет перевезен в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракеты-носителя для общей сборки с ракетой «Союз-ФГ».

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-08» запланирован на 21 марта 2018 года в 20:44:26 мск с площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт»). В составе основного экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-08» командир корабля космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег АРТЕМЬЕВ, бортинженеры ТПК астронавты NASA Эндрю ФОЙСТЕЛ и Ричард АРНОЛЬД. В составе дублирующего экипажа командир корабля космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Алексей ОВЧИНИН и бортинженер ТПК астронавт NASA Ник ХЕЙГ."

Много фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24811/


"Южная Корея поставила перед собой цель войти в число лидеров аэрокосмической промышленности и начала разработку многоразовой космической ракеты-носителя. Об этом в среду заявил глава Корейского аэрокосмического института (KARI) Лим Чхоль Хо.

"Мы следуем примеру [американской компании] SpaceX, уже применяющей многоразовые ракеты. В настоящее время KARI ведет разработки аналогичной ракеты", - сказал глава организации.

До сих пор практически все ракеты-носители были одноразовыми: сложная и дорогостоящая система используется считанные минуты, после чего выбрасывается.

По словам директора KARI, в случае успеха разработка станет эпохальным событием в истории Южной Кореи, и страна сможет поравняться с такими космическими державами как Россия и США.

"Ожидается, что план исследовательско-конструкторских работ будет утвержден в течение года", - сказал он.

Лим добавил, что Южная Корея также ведет разработку геостационарных многофункциональных спутников второго поколения Chollian. Один из них, скорее всего, будет задействован в сфере коммуникаций, второй будет использоваться для наблюдения за океаном. Ранее южнокорейское правительство объявило о планах запустить на окололунную орбиту исследовательский спутник Pathfinder. Для запуска будет использована ракета-носитель Falcon-9 компании SpaceX."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/5030112

----------


## OKA

"Дочка" Центра имени М. В. Хруничева (International Launch Services, ILS) получила новые заказы на коммерческие пуски двухступенчатых средних ракет-носителей "Протон". Пуски начнутся в 2019 году с космодрома Байконур, сообщили в среду в Роскосмосе.

"Дочерняя компания Центра имени М. В. Хруничева - International Launch Services - один из ведущих поставщиков коммерческих пусковых услуг получила заказы на несколько пусков двухступенчатой версии ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" ("Протон-Медиум" в классификации ILS) с использованием либо стандартного обтекателя четырехметрового диаметра (4,35 м), либо увеличенного обтекателя пятиметрового диаметра (5,2 м)", - сказали в госкорпорации.

Пуски по этим коммерческим программам будут осуществляться с пусковой установки номер 24 площадки 81 космодрома Байконур и начнутся в конце 2019 года, уточнили в Роскосмосе."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Первые коммерческие пуски средних «Протонов» начнутся в 2019 году с Байконура - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" 19 марта 2018 года специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА на космодроме БАЙКОНУР осуществили вывоз на стартовый комплекс и установку в пусковую систему ракеты космического назначения в составе ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-ФГ» и транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-08» .

После сведения ферм обслуживания начались работы по графику первого стартового дня. На 19 марта запланированы регламентные работы на стартовом комплексе, генеральные испытания и изучение телеметрической информации.

20 марта запланировано заседание Государственной комиссии по утверждению экипажа. После заседания космонавты и астронавты основного и дублирующего экипажей примут участие в предстартовой пресс-конференции. 21 марта, в пусковой день, на стартовой площадке будет проводиться доукладка в ТПК «Союз МС-08» доставляемого на МКС оборудования и предстартовые операции с ракетой-носителем.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-08» запланирован на 21 марта 2018 года в 20:44:25 мск с площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт»). В составе основного экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-08» командир корабля космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег АРТЕМЬЕВ, бортинженеры ТПК астронавты NASA Эндрю ФОЙСТЕЛ и Ричард АРНОЛЬД. В составе дублирующего экипажа командир корабля космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Алексей ОВЧИНИН и бортинженер ТПК астронавт NASA Ник ХЕЙГ."

Много фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24833/

----------


## OKA

"Сбой в двигателе разгонного блока "Фрегат" произошел еще до отделения космических аппаратов МКА-Н производства компании Dauria Aerospace, а не после, как утверждает Роскосмос. Об этом сообщил в понедельник ТАСС пресс-секретарь Dauria Aerospace Виталий Егоров.

Стартовавшая 14 июля 2017 года с Байконура ракета "Союз-2.1а" с разгонным блоком "Фрегат" вывела на орбиту космический аппарат "Канопус-В-ИК" и 72 малых спутника. В августе стало известно, что спутники МКА-Н не вышли на связь. В октябре было принято решение о прекращении их летных испытаний, также было рекомендовано исключить аппараты из орбитальной группировки. В Роскосмосе ранее сообщили, что неисправность малого двигателя обеспечения запуска ДТ7 производства "КБХиммаш им. А.М.Исаева" (филиал Центра им. М.В. Хруничева) произошла на 11440-й секунде полета, то есть, после отделения аппаратов, которые, по данным госкорпорации, были уже более чем в 1,5 км от разгонного блока "Фрегат", когда произошел сбой в его двигателе.

"Согласно отчету АО "НПО Лавочкина", отклонения в работе малого двигателя обеспечения запуска ДТ7, который располагался всего в 30 см от размещенных спутников МКА-Н, наблюдались с 5875-й секунды (то есть до отделения аппаратов от разгонного блока, начавшегося на 9194 секунде, - прим. ТАСС). С этого времени - после третьего включения двигателя - показания датчика демонстрируют отклонение температуры каталитического реактора на 100 градусов ниже, чем на остальных двигателях этого типа", - отметил пресс-секретарь Dauria Aerospace.

По его словам, на 8580-й секунде (примерно за 600 секунд до отделения аппаратов МКА-Н), после четвертого включения двигателя разница с остальными аналогичными двигателями составляет уже 350 градусов. "На этом же этапе наблюдается повышение расхода топлива на соседнем, дублирующем двигателе ДТ5, то есть эффективность двигателя ДТ7 падает и система управления задействует резервный. На 11440-й секунде температура датчика начинает неконтролируемо снижаться и на 11710-й секунде достигает нуля, с этого времени двигатель полностью неработоспособен и его задачи выполняет резервный ДТ5", - добавил он.

В Роскосмосе и НПО им. С.А. Лавочкина ТАСС пока не удалось получить комментарий, в КБхиммаш не комментируют эту информацию.

Другие подробности запуска

Егоров сообщил, что отделение группы из 19 малых спутников стандарта CubeSat на высоте 600 км, в том числе аппаратов МКА-Н и "Маяк", началось на 9194-й секунде полета.

"Согласно отчету АО "НПО Лавочкина", запасы топлива малых двигателей разгонного блока "Фрегат" показали перерасход топлива на 2,49 кг (57,49 кг вместо расчетных 55 кг). Пока сложно говорить, как именно неисправность этого двигателя могла повлиять на работу МКА-Н и других спутников. Однако очевиден факт, что нештатная работа двигателя ДТ7 началась до отделения спутников, изготовленных Dauria Aerospace", - подчеркнул он.

Пресс-секретарь компании также отметил, что несмотря на отсутствие претензий со стороны иностранных заказчиков к запуску 14 июля 2017 года, технические проблемы возникли отнюдь не только у российских аппаратов МКА-Н и "Маяк". "Так, у двух космических аппаратов от компаний Spire Global и Planet оказались перепутаны орбиты. Такое возможно, только если ошибочно подключили кабели при сборке космической головной части ракеты. Анализ орбит оставшихся 47 спутников Planet показал, что как минимум три спутника не имели управления с первых недель полета", - заявил Егоров."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Dauria Aerospace: сбой у «Фрегата» 14 июля 2017 года произошел до отделения спутников - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Приемка реставрационных работ по павильону «Космос» на территории ВДНХ завершилась. Об этом во вторник рассказал руководитель департамента культурного наследия Москвы Алексей Емельянов на заседании президиума столичного правительства.

По словам руководителя департамента, в результате реставрации павильон сможет работать круглогодично. «Космос» будет выставочно-музейным павильоном для космической промышленности, уточнил глава Мосгорнаследия.

«После сложнейших инженерных работ он стал отапливаемым, в нем можно хранить выставочные объекты, чего не было даже в советское время», — цитирует чиновника «РИА Новости».

Одним из самых интересных объектов в здании стала люстра-звезда, ранее украшавшая Троицкую башню Кремля, отметил Емельянов.

В 2018 году будут завершены внешние реставрационные работы на 43 объектов памятников, которые расположены на территории ВДНХ. В последние четыре года они проводятся в на 43 из 49 памятников на ВДНХ.

«Весь основной реставрационный объем, тем более все внешние фасадные работы, планируется завершить в 2018 году», — цитирует главу департамента агентство городских новостей «Москва».

Накануне на шпиле центрального павильона ВДНХ после реставрации открыли золотую звезду."

https://iz.ru/722325/2018-03-20/zave...osmos-na-vdnkh


"Пусковая установка для ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" на Байконуре будет выведена из эксплуатации к 2023 году.

Об этом сообщается в корпоративной газете ЦЭНКИ "Космодромы России".

"Концепцией стратегического развития государственной корпорации "Роскосмос" и в соответствии с международным договором между Российской Федерацией и Республикой Казахстан планируется поэтапное прекращение эксплуатации космического ракетного комплекса "Протон". В связи с этим к 2023 году планируется вывод стартового комплекса пусковой установки номер 24 площадки 81 из эксплуатации", - отмечается в издании.

В июне 2017 года Андрей Калиновский, занимавший тогда пост гендиректора Центра Хруничева, сообщил о заключенных предприятием контрактах на 15 коммерческих запусков "Протонов-М" с Байконура до 2023 года.

Ранее вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что Центр уже начинает переход от производства ракет-носителей "Протон-М" к выпуску "Ангары-А5" и "Ангары-А5М"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Пусковую установку для ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» на Байконуре закроют к 2023 году - Космос - ТАСС


"Государственная комиссия на космодроме Байконур (Казахстан) утвердила экипаж очередной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС), которая отправится туда на корабле "Союз МС-08".

Об этом сообщили во вторник ТАСС в госкорпорации "Роскосмос".

"В состав основного экипажа утверждены космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Артемьев и астронавты NASA Эндрю Фойстел и Ричард Арнольд", - сказал представитель госкорпорации.

Запуск корабля к МКС намечен на 21 марта 2018 года в 20:44 мск с площадки №1 ("Гагаринский старт"), а стыковка "Союза" с орбитальной станцией должна произойти спустя двое суток после старта (23 марта в 22:41 мск)."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Госкомиссия на Байконуре утвердила экипаж новой экспедиции на МКС - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" 20 марта 2018 года состоялась пресс-конференция основного и дублирующего экипажей транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-08». Космонавты и астронавты ответили на вопросы журналистов и рассказали о планах предстоящей экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС).

Ранее Госкомиссия утвердила экипажи корабля. В состав основного экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-08» вошли командир корабля космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег АРТЕМЬЕВ, бортинженеры ТПК астронавты NASA Эндрю ФОЙСТЕЛ и Ричард АРНОЛЬД. Дублирующий экипаж - командир корабля космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Алексей ОВЧИНИН и бортинженер ТПК астронавт NASA Ник ХЕЙГ.

Во время пресс-конференции Олег АРТЕМЬЕВ заявил, что космонавты РОСКОСМОСА совершат в августе выход в открытый космос. При этом он отметил, что большая часть работ экспедиции на орбите будет посвящена науке, 85% работ будут проводиться в рамках эксперимента «Икарус»: планируется установить большую антенну на внешней поверхности МКС, чтобы изучать основные пути миграции птиц. «Будем изучать пути их полетов. Это может влиять на изменение летных трасс, например, воздушных судов. К тому же птицы являются разносчиками заболеваний, важно понимать, как происходит их миграция», - сказал Олег АРТЕМЬЕВ. Кроме того, во время выхода российских космонавтов в открытый космос планируется провести техническое обслуживание станции и запуск нескольких студенческих наноспутников, в частности, «Танюша» и «Сириус».

В свою очередь, астронавты NASA также поведали, что во время очередного выхода в открытый космос, который запланирован на март, они установят современное передающее оборудование на внешней стороне станции. Эндрю ФОЙСТЕЛ рассказал о планируемой операции по переносу внешних камер. «У меня будут очень интересные задачи по работе с манипулятором. Мы займемся переносом тех самых камер, при помощи которых мы получаем красивое изображение Земли», - сказал Эндрю ФОЙСТЕЛ.

Кроме того, Олег АРТЕМЬЕВ заявил, что в личных вещах возьмет с собой на борт станции футбольный мяч, который, как он надеется, может быть использован в первом матче Чемпионата мира по футболу в России в 2018 году.

Олег АРТЕМЬЕВ: «Мы берем с собой мяч. Тот, который может быть будет вбрасываться на поле в первом матче. То есть мы увезем его на МКС, проведем с ним какое-нибудь мероприятие, а Антон ШКАПЛЕРОВ вернет его на Землю. Я думаю, что это будет одна из тех вещей, которая будет на первом матче. Кроме того, символ чемпионата «Волк Забивака» станет одним из наших индикаторов невесомости».

В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции запуск ТПК «Союз МС-08» запланирован 21 марта 2018 года с площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР. Сближение ТПК «Союз МС-08» со станцией и причаливание к исследовательскому модулю «Поиск» (МИМ2) планируется проводить в автоматическом режиме, стыковка корабля со станцией запланирована на 23 марта 2018 года в 22:41 мск.

Во время длительных экспедиций 55/56 экипажу МКС предстоит выполнить 54 научных эксперимента. В ходе экспедиции запланировано выполнение работ по внекорабельной деятельности («Выход» в открытый космос). Кроме того, экипажу предстоит работа с грузовыми кораблями, обслуживание бортовых систем Международной космической станции, проведение бортовых фото-, видеосъемок и др. Планируемая продолжительность полета 161 сутки."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24840/




Клип хорош))

Трансляции запуска пока не анонсировали.

----------


## OKA

"20.53.13→ третья ступень отделилась. Корабль «Союз МС-08» успешно выведен на орбиту искусственного спутника Земли. @OlegMKS, @Astro_Feustel и @astro_ricky на пути к МКС! Стыковка — 23 марта."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/976517133759807489




Ещё :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOWzwKxL2PM

----------


## OKA

"На Международную космическую станцию прибывает новый экипаж - космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Артемьев, астронавты NASA Ричард Арнольд и Эндрю Фойстел.

Стыковка пилотируемого корабля со станцией в 22:41 мск"

https://vk.com/videos-30315369?z=vid...l_-30315369_-2

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

" Члены экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-08» 24 марта 2018 года в 00:49 мск перешли на борт Международной космической станции (МКС).

Члены экспедиции МКС-55 в составе Антона ШКАПЛЕРОВА (РОСКОСМОС), Олега АРТЕМЬЕВА (РОСКОСМОС), Скотта ТИНГЛА (NASA), Эндрю ФОЙСТЕЛА (NASA), Ричарда АРНОЛЬДА (NASA) и Норишиге КАНАИ (JAXA) приступили к работе на борту станции.

В программе экспедиции МКС-55 – научно-прикладные исследования и эксперименты, проведение регламентных работ, связанных с поддержанием работоспособности станции, и дооснащение её оборудованием, доставляемым грузовыми кораблями.

Ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблём «Союз МС-08», доставившим российско-американский экипаж на МКС, стартовала с космодрома Байконур 21 марта 2018 года в 20:44 мск. Стыковка в автоматическом режиме была произведена 23 марта 2018 года в 22:40 мск. после сближения корабля со станцией по двухсуточной схеме. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24853/

----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEmR2PBPvec

----------


## OKA

"Закат «Звезды человечества»




Запущенный в январе в качестве сюрприза и для вдохновения человечества пассивный рефлектор Humanity Star ("Звезда человечества") на днях сгорел в атмосфере. Он оказался слишком легким для своей площади и был выведен на слишком низкую орбиту, чтобы продержаться в космосе больше нескольких недель..."



Полностью с роликами :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/169843.html

----------


## Avia M

Правительство РФ может изменить требования антитеррористической защищенности объектов (территорий), эксплуатируемых организациями госкорпорации "Роскосмос", следует из проекта постановления кабинета министров, опубликованного в понедельник в базе данных проектов нормативных актов.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Требования к антитеррористической защите объектов Роскосмоса могут изменить - Политика - ТАСС

Расслабляться не стоит...

----------


## OKA

"Старейший стартовый комплекс космодрома Байконур 1-ю площадку (так называемый Гагаринский старт), с которого сейчас отправляются в космос только ракеты "Союз-ФГ" с пилотируемыми кораблями, планируется модернизировать под запуски различных версий ракет-носителей "Союз-2", в том числе для коммерческих целей. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Планируется, что Гагаринский старт будет модернизирован под запуски ракет серии "Союз-2". После запуска последней ракеты "Союз-ФГ" с 1-й площадки предлагается запускать средние ракеты "Союз-2.1а" и "Союз-2.1б", а также легкую коммерческую ракету "Союз-2ЛК", - сообщил собеседник агентства.

В частности, отметил источник, возможность запусков оттуда "Союза-2ЛК" ("легкого класса", будет иметь две ступени ракеты "Союз-2", вместо третьей установят разгонный блок "Фрегат") уже прорабатывается "Главкосмосом" совместно с РКЦ "Прогресс". Как пояснил собеседник, "оценка рынка пусковых услуг показывает, что "Союз-2ЛК" с 1-й площадки может быть эффективно использован для выполнения коммерческого заказов".

Главная причина модернизации Гагаринского старта под "Союзы-2" - простаивание технического комплекса в монтажно-испытательном корпусе (МИК) №112 (там, в частности, собрали ракету "Союз-ФГ" для запуска космонавтов 21 марта) и невозможность резервирования запусков с 31-й площадки Байконура. "Если не модернизировать 1-й старт под вторые "Союзы", то после старта последней "Союз-ФГ" запуски "Союзов" по Федеральной космической программе будут выполняться только с 31-й площадки. И в случае каких-либо технических проблем на этом стартовом комплексе ракеты просто неоткуда будет запустить", - отметил источник, добавив, что, кроме того, "112-й МИК при простаивании может окончательно прийти в негодность".

В Роскосмосе не стали комментировать предоставленную источником информацию.

Гагаринский старт и МИК №112

Площадка №1 или Гагаринский старт - самая старая пусковая площадка на космодроме Байконур, с которой 12 апреля 1961 года отправился корабль "Восток" с первым в мире космонавтом Юрием Гагариным на борту. До этого 21 августа 1957 года с площадки был осуществлен первый успешный пуск баллистической ракеты Р-7, а 4 октября 1957 года выполнен запуск первого искусственного спутника Земли.

На технической площадке №112 с 1964 года под ракету Н1 для лунной программы возводился самый большой монтажно-испытательный корпус космодрома. После ее закрытия корпус был переоборудован для подготовки сверхтяжелой ракеты-носителя "Энергия". В 1990 году работы и по этой программе были приостановлены, а в 1993 году окончательно закрыты, в связи с чем МИК был законсервирован.

В мае 2002 года в корпусе обрушились три пролета кровли. Сейчас там работает только дополнительная секция с техническим комплексом по подготовке и сборке ракет "Союз". Большая часть МИК №112, по данным открытых источников, все еще остается с обрушенной кровлей.

"Союз-ФГ" и "Союз-2"

"Союз-ФГ" создан на базе "Союза-У" и является сейчас единственным носителем, используемым Россией в пилотируемой программе. Всего к 22 марта 2018 года произведено 63 успешных запуска "Союза-ФГ", из них 50 - с пилотируемыми "Союзами". На ракете-носителе используется аналоговая система управления, производишаяся ранее на Украине. По данным Федеральной космической программы, завершить эксплуатацию этой ракеты планируется в 2020 году, с 2021 года пилотируемые запуски будут переведны на полностью российскую ракету "Союз-2.1а" с цифровой системой управления.

Легкая ракета "Союз-2ЛК" с грузоподъемностью 2-3,85 тонн была представлена как инициативная разработка РКЦ "Прогресс" в ноябре 2016 года. Ранее заявлялось, что рассматривается возможность запуска этой ракеты с космодромов Плесецк или Восточный, но не с Байконура."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Источник: гагаринский старт на Байконуре планируют модернизировать под запуски «Союзов-2» - Космос - ТАСС



"Второй скафандр нового поколения "Орлан МКС" доставят на Международную космическую станцию в июле на борту грузового космического корабля "Прогресс МС-09". Об этом ТАСС сообщил директор компании-разработчика скафандра НПП "Звезда" Сергей Поздняков.

"На грузовике "Прогресс" в июле доставят еще один скафандр нового поколения "Орлан МКС", он сейчас на финишных проверках, и в апреле - мае мы его отдадим заказчику", - сообщил Поздняков.

Он уточнил, что на этом же грузовике на станцию отправится новая полиуретановая оболочка, сделанная специально под предыдущую версию скафандра "Орлан-МК". Она будет установлена в один из "Орланов-МК" уже на станции.

После июля, отметил Поздняков, предприятие займется подготовкой третьего скафандра "Орлан-МКС". "Еще один скафандр конечно нужен, третий. Этот новый улетит и мы вплотную займемся следующим, программа выходов не такая активная, время позволяет", - сказал он.

Всего до конца года планируется выполнить два выхода по программе российского сегмента МКС. Следующий выход намечен на 8 августа, за борт станции отправятся Олег Артемьев и Сергей Прокопьев. Планируется, что Артемьев будет выполнять работы в "Орлане-МКС". Также рассматривается возможность, что в новом скафандре выйдет и Прокопьев. Первый в этом году выход в космос был выполнен в феврале.

"Орлан-МКС" отличается от предыдущей версии "Орлан-МК" новой внутренней полиуретановой оболочкой и новой автоматизированной системой водяного охлаждения, которая сама должна настраивать наиболее комфортную температуру для оператора. В таком скафандре, в частности, работал за бортом станции Александр Мисуркин в ходе рекордного выхода (8 часов 13 минут) 3 февраля.

Доработка не предполагается

Скафандры "Орлан-МКС" не будут дорабатываться в этом году, несмотря на жалобы космонавтов на их неудобство из-за новой оболочки, добавил Поздняков.

"Разговоры о неудобности скафандра нового поколения "Орлан-МКС" действительно есть, и мы сами их и спровоцировали, потому что там новая оболочка", - сказал он.

"Есть определенные проблемы, мы их понимаем, и есть определенные пути их устранения, - отметил Поздняков. - Тем не менее, скафандры нового поколения "Орлан-МКС" не будут изменены к выходам этого года". В то же время глава НПП "Звезда" напомнил, что все поставленные задачи в ходе предыдущих выходов российских космонавтов за борт Международной космической станции в новом скафандре были выполнены в полном объеме.

Как сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли, космонавты после выходов в новом скафандре жаловались на более жесткую полиуретановую оболочку, а также на некий дискомфорт при работе с новой системой терморегуляции "Орлана-МКС"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Второй скафандр нового поколения «Орлан МКС» доставят на орбиту в июле - Космос - ТАСС



"Европейское космическое агентство (ЕКА) совместно с финской компанией Iceye испытает новый космический радарный спутник, который, по задумке конструкторов, должен быть в разы дешевле и компактнее своих современных аналогов. Об этом сообщает британская вещательная корпорация Би-би-си.

Новый радар построен на базе технологии радиолокационной синтезированной апертуры, что позволяет ему получать изображение поверхности планет и различных объектов независимо от уровня естественного освещения, климатических и погодных условий. Установлен он будет на космическом аппарате, габариты которого составляют всего 80x60x50 см, что намного меньше всех современных радарных спутников. Отправляемая в космос разработка будет также оснащена раздвижной антенной, которая после выхода на орбиту развертывается и достигает 3,5 метров в длину.

Как отмечают в ЕКА, тот факт, что разработкой космического аппарата занималась частная компания с ограниченным бюджетом, поспособствовал тому, что при строительстве спутника и радара применялись не самые дорогие материалы, а это, в свою очередь, значительно уменьшило стоимость всего проекта. "Iceye не требуется наша помощь для строительства их радара и спутника, - заявил представитель ЕКА Джозеф Ашбахер. - Они делают все сами, и я бы даже сказал, что весь процесс разработки происходит быстрее, чем если бы ЕКА вмешивалось".

По данным корпорации, новый радар Iceye будет испытан в рамках программы мониторинга окружающей среды Copernicus, известной ранее как "Программа глобального мониторинга в интересах охраны окружающей среды и безопасности" (CMES - Global Monitoring for Environment and Security programme). Copernicus осуществляется под эгидой Еврокомиссии в партнерстве с ЕКА и Европейским агентством по окружающей среде.

Всего Iceye в перспективе планирует запуск еще порядка двух десятков подобных аппаратов. Первый был уже запущен в январе. Следующий же планируют отправить на орбиту предстоящим летом."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Европейское космическое агентство испытает новый радарный спутник - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" Астронавты Национального управления по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) Эндрю Фойстел и Ричард Арнольд начали выход в четверг в открытый космос для технического обслуживания Международной космической станции (МКС).




Прямая трансляция операции ведется на сайте NASA.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLA...fKNvjuUpBHmylQ

Астронавты начали выход в 09:33 по времени Восточного побережья США (16:33 мск). Их главной задачей станет установка на внешней стороне американского модуля МКС Tranquility современного оборудования для обеспечения беспроводной связи. Как ожидается, работы продлятся около 6,5 часа.

Выход в космос изначально был запланирован на 08:10 по времени Восточного побережья США (15:10 мск), однако был отложен из-за дополнительной проверки скафандров на герметичность.

Оборудование, которое должны установить астронавты, понадобится для проведения научных экспериментов на МКС. Астронавты заменят камеры, с помощью которых ведется наблюдение за Землей, а также установят внешние беспроводные антенны для передачи сигнала. Астронавты также заменят отслужившие свой срок насосы в системе терморегулирования станции.

Фойстел и Арнольд прибыли на МКС вместе с космонавтом Роскосмоса Олегом Артемьевым на российском корабле "Союз МС-08" 23 марта. Для Фойстела выход в космос стал седьмым в карьере, а для Арнольда - третьим.

В настоящее время на МКС помимо Артемьева, Арнольда и Фойстела также работают россиянин Антон Шкаплеров, американец Скотт Тингл и японец Норисигэ Канаи."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Астронавты NASA начали выход в открытый космос - Космос - ТАСС


" Президент России Владимир Путин своим указом наградил космонавта-испытателя Анатолия Иванишина, ряд работников ракетно-космической отрасли и атомной промышленности. Документ размещен на едином портале правовой информации.

Иванишин награжден орденом "За заслуги перед Отечеством" IV степени "за мужество и высокий профессионализм, проявленные при осуществлении длительного космического полета на Международной космической станции".

За вклад в развитие системы подготовки космонавтов начальник отдела Научно-исследовательского испытательного центра подготовки космонавтов имени Гагарина Алексей Гусельников и замначальника управления этого центра Андрей Кондрат удостоены медали "За заслуги в освоении космоса".

Помимо этого, как говорится в документе, президент "за заслуги в создании ракетно-космической техники и многолетнюю добросовестную работу" удостоил 49 сотрудников ракетно-космического центра "Прогресс" наградами, в том числе Орденом Почета, Орденом Дружбы, медалями Ордена "За заслуги перед Отечеством" I и II степени, медалью "За заслуги в освоении космоса"..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Путин наградил космонавта Иванишина и ряд работников ракетно-космической отрасли - Общество - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Китайская корпорация аэрокосмической науки и техники (CASC) осуществила в пятницу успешный запуск ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-3Б" с двумя навигационными спутниками Beidou. Об этом говорится в заявлении, опубликованном на ее официальной странице в социальной сети WeChat.

В этом году CASC осуществит 35 ракетных запусков, поставив по их количеству свой абсолютный исторический рекорд. Руководство организации собирается "преодолеть большие трудности для успешного выполнения [государственных] производственных заказов, сумма которых оказалась беспрецедентной".

Китай с 2000 года создает собственную систему глобальной системы навигации, которая к настоящему моменту покрывает всю территорию страны и часть Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона. В 2012 году она стала доступна для коммерческого использования, а к 2020 году систему планируется полностью завершить - к тому времени Beidou будет насчитывать 35 спутников.

Наступивший год станет ключевым в развитии целого ряда китайских космических программ, многие проекты вступят в ключевую фазу реализации. С января по декабрь КНР собирается вывести на орбиту 18 навигационных космических аппаратов, в итоге система Beidou покроет территорию всех стран Экономического пояса Шелкового пути."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Китай вывел на орбиту два навигационных спутника Beidou - Космос - ТАСС


"Космический аппарат, в четверг запущенный в интересах Минобороны России с космодрома Плесецк в Архангельской области, в расчетное время выведен на целевую орбиту и принят на управление наземными средствами Космических войск Воздушно-космических сил, сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.

"С космическим аппаратом установлена и поддерживается устойчивая телеметрическая связь. Бортовые системы космического аппарата функционируют нормально. После принятия на управление космическому аппарату присвоен порядковый номер "Космос-2525", - отметили в ведомстве.

Ракета "Союз-2.1В" с космическим аппаратом в интересах Минобороны России была запущена в четверг в 20:38 мск с испытательного космодрома Плесецк.

Внесение в каталог

Специалисты Центра контроля космического пространства Космических войск ВКС внесли в Главный каталог космических объектов российской системы контроля космического пространства информацию о космическом аппарате "Космос-2525".

"После выведения на орбиту космического аппарата, запущенного 29 марта с космодрома Плесецк ракетой-носителем легкого класса "Союз-2.1В", офицеры Центра контроля космического пространства приступили к анализу и обработке координатной и некоординатной информации о новом космическом объекте для принятия его на сопровождение наземными средствами Главного центра разведки космической обстановки Космических войск ВКС", - отметили в Минобороны.

По информации ведомства, Главный каталог космических объектов СККП представляет собой единую информационную базу данных, содержащую координатную и некоординатную информацию о каждом космическом объекте. Главный каталог предназначен для долговременного хранения орбитальной измерительной радиолокационной, оптической, радиотехнической и специальной информации о космических объектах искусственного происхождения на высотах от 120 км до 50 тыс. км. В каталоге содержится информация о 1500 показателях характеристик каждого космического объекта, включая набор элементов орбит, достаточный для прогнозирования его движения с необходимой точностью, международный номер-идентификатор, данные о времени и месте пуска, типе объекта, назначении, массе, размере и т.п.

Ежесуточно для поддержания Главного каталога космических объектов специалистами ЦККП Космических войск ВКС обрабатывается более 60 тыс. измерений."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/5080220

----------


## OKA

"До конца года с Восточного может стартовать одна ракета, а не две, как сообщалось ранее, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник на космодроме.
       "Производство космического аппарата "Метеор-М 2-2" затягивается. Не исключено, что спутник не успеют подготовить и запуск придется перенести. Таким образом, в 2018 году с Восточного может стартовать лишь ракета-носитель "Союз 2.1а" с аппаратами дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) "Канопус-В" N5 и N6. Аппараты в высокой степени готовности", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Он подчеркнул, что окончательное решение будет принято не раньше осени.
       "Производство спутника "Метеор-М 2-2" не приостанавливается. Производитель делает все от него зависящее, чтобы космический аппарат был изготовлен в срок. Окончательное решение о запуске либо его переносе на следующий год будет приниматься в сентябре, поскольку пуски утверждаются раз в три месяца", - сказал источник.
       Ранее сообщалось о планах запустить с Восточного во второй половине 2018 года две ракеты-носителя. Одна из них должна была вывести на орбиту спутник гидрометеообеспечения "Метеор-М 2-2", другая - космические аппараты "Канопус-В" N5 и N6.
       Предыдущие два спутника дистанционного зондирования Земли "Канопус-В" № 3 и № 4 были запущены с космодрома Восточный в феврале. Роскосмос проинформировал, что аппараты в заданное время успешно достигли целевой орбиты.
       Спутники "Канопус-В" массой 465 кг запускаются на солнечно-синхронную орбиту высотой порядка 510 км.
       "Метеор-М" № 2, "Метеор-М" № 2-1, "Метеор-М" № 2-2 (автоматические космические аппараты) - вторая серия перспективных космических аппаратов гидрометеорологического обеспечения. Входят в состав космического комплекса гидрометеорологического и океанографического обеспечения "Метеор-3М". Предназначены для оперативного получения информации в целях прогноза погоды, контроля озонового слоя и радиационной обстановки в околоземном космическом пространстве, а также для мониторинга морской поверхности, включая ледовую обстановку. Создаются по заданию Роскосмоса, Минобороны России и Росгидромета на ОАО "Корпорация ВНИИЭМ"."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=477543



"Новая попытка компании SpaceX поймать в специальную сеть головной обтекатель ракеты Falcon 9, чтобы использовать его повторно, не удалась — глава компании Илон Маск сообщил в своем твиттере, что после из-за перекрутившегося парашюта обтекатель не смог совершить мягкую посадку и разбился о воду.

SpaceX при разработке ракет и космических кораблей закладывает в них возможность многоразового использования, чтобы снизить стоимости запусков. С 2015 года компания более 20 раз посадила первую ступень Falcon 9 после запуска, а с 2017 года начала повторно использовать уже летавшие первые ступени. Теперь помимо спасения первой ступени компания пытается отработать технологию повторного использования головного обтекателя, производство которого обходится примерно в шесть миллионов долларов — почти 10 процентов от стоимости всей ракеты.

В пятницу, 30 марта, ракета-носитель Falcon 9 вывела на орбиту 10 спутников связи Iridium. Через некоторое время после запуска все спутники успешно отделились от головной части ракеты и отправились в самостоятельный полет. Для запуска использовалась уже летавшая в космос первая ступень, которая в октябре 2017 года также вывела несколько спутников Iridium и села на баржу в океане. На этот раз первая ступень совершала «симулирующую» посадку, при которой она тормозит при приближении к воде, но не садится на баржу. Компания решила не использовать ее в третий раз, поскольку планирует перейти на первые ступени более современной модификации Block 5 и отказаться от Block 4, к которой относится использованная ступень.

Во время запуска SpaceX попыталась посадить половину головного обтекателя на специальное судно «Мистер Стивен». На нем установлены опоры, между которыми натянута большая сеть. На последнем этапе снижения (на высоте нескольких километров) каждая половина головного обтекателя должна была выпустить управляемый парашют, который, ориентируясь по сигналам навигационной системы GPS, направил бы его к судну в океане.


Судно для посадки обтекателя Elon Musk / Instagram

Через несколько часов после запуска глава SpaceX сообщил, что парашют перекрутился из-за спутной струи от обтекателя и разбился о воду на большой скорости. Компания планирует провести дополнительные тесты парашютной системы со сбросами с вертолета.

Компания уже второй раз пытается посадить обтекатель ракеты на судно и в первый раз посадка была более успешной. В конце февраля обтекателю не удалось сесть непосредственно в сеть судна, но он совершил мягкую посадку на воду в нескольких сотнях метрах от него и не повредился. В марте 2017 года SpaceX также удалось посадить головной обтекатель, но при этой посадке не использовалось специальной судно с сеткой.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/30/fairing-recovery

----------


## Avia M

Китайская орбитальная станция "Тяньгун-1" ("Небесный дворец-1"), находившаяся на орбите с 2011 года, вернулась в атмосферу Земли в понедельник в 8.15 по пекинскому времени (3.15 мск).
"Станция вошла в атмосферу Земли над южной частью Тихого океане, большая часть обломков "Тяньгун-1" сгорела при входе в атмосферу"


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180402/1517720567.html

----------


## OKA

> Китайская орбитальная станция "Тяньгун-1" ("Небесный дворец-1"), находившаяся на орбите с 2011 года, вернулась в атмосферу Земли в понедельник в 8.15 по пекинскому времени (3.15 мск).
> "Станция вошла в атмосферу Земли над южной частью Тихого океане, большая часть обломков "Тяньгун-1" сгорела при входе в атмосферу"
> 
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180402/1517720567.html




"...Летом 2013 года станция приняла вторую экспедицию из трех человек, прибывших на корабле "Шэньчжоу-10". Тайконавты провели на станции 12 дней, в течение которых проводили научные эксперименты, обслуживание станции, а также прочитали лекцию с орбиты. Больше пилотируемых экспедиций на "Тяньгун-1" не планировалось. Станцию перевели в спящий режим, продлили штатный двухлетний срок эксплуатации и стали изучать вопросы деградации техники в космосе. Изначально планировалось, что "Небесный дворец" управляемо сведут с орбиты, но в 2016 году он, похоже, сломался - официальное сообщение говорит, что станция "прекратила функционировать"...

  

...А вот последние витки в оптическом диапазоне ...





..Сегодняшние астрономы оказались ценителями старых шуток, дополнив шлем фольгой, защищающей от излучения Нибиру..." ))

Познавательный пост на эту тему :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/170128.html

----------


## OKA

"С 3 по 8 апреля 2018 года РОСКОСМОС принимает участие в Международной выставке военной и авиационно-космической техники FIDAE-2018 в столице Чили г.Сантьяго. Госкорпорация «РОСКОСМОС» представляет посетителям выставки объединенный стенд предприятий российской ракетно-космической промышленности: НПО Лавочкина, холдинг «Российские космические системы» (РКС), НПК «СПП», Главкосмос, ЦЭНКИ и НПО «Техномаш».

Посетители объединенного стенда РОСКОСМОСА смогут познакомиться с макетом космической головной части, составленной из разработанных в НПО Лавочкина головного обтекателя, космического аппарата «Электро-Л» и разгонного блока «Фрегат-СБ». Также один из ведущих российских производителей автоматических комплексов представит макет перспективного космического аппарата «Арктика-М». Космический аппарат предназначен для информационного обеспечения при решении задач оперативной метеорологии, гидрологии, агрометеорологии, мониторинга климата и окружающей среды в арктическом регионе. Два спутника «Арктика-М» в составе одноименной высокоэллиптической гидрометеорологической космической системы обеспечат круглосуточный всепогодный мониторинг поверхности Земли и морей Северного Ледовитого океана, а также постоянную и надежную связь и другие телекоммуникационные услуги.

Холдинг РКС представит передовые разработки в области космического приборостроения и информационных систем – радиолокатор с синтезированной апертурой «КОМПАКТ-4», активный антенный модуль и мобильный приемо-передающий комплекс для приема и обработки информации с космических аппаратов дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ), а также другие новейшие технические решения и сервисы на основе технологий ДЗЗ.

Ведущая интегрированная структура российской ракетно-космической промышленности в области разработки и производства систем прецизионного приборостроения, квантово-оптических и оптико-электронных систем, НПК «СПП» продемонстрирует на стенде сферический лазерный микроспутник «БЛИЦ» и пассивный лазерный спутник «Ларец», предназначенные для высокоточного определения орбит геодезических и навигационных спутников, калибровки измерительных радиотехнических систем на орбите, определения параметров вращения и  уточнения гравитационного поля Земли, координатной поддержки научных экспериментов и т.д.

НПО «Техномаш» покажет посетителям модели станков и механообрабатывающих комплексов, разработанных для производства компонентов ракетных двигателей. А Главкосмос и ЦЭНКИ представят свои возможности по организации пусковых кампаний в виде подборки видеоматериалов, в том числе и в формате 360°."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24857/

----------


## OKA

" 4 апреля 2018 года в рамках кампании по запуску европейского космического аппарата (КА) Sentinel-3В («Сентинел-3Б) блоком ускорителей «Рокот» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-КМ» на космодроме ПЛЕСЕЦК завершились электрические проверки («сухой прогон») ракеты космического назначения (РКН).

В соответствии с технологией подготовки РКН «Рокот» к пуску после проведенных электропроверок блок ускорителей (две первые ступени) останется на стартовом комплексе до момента начала сборки РКН. Сегодня вечером космическая головная часть (КГЧ) будет возвращена в монтажно-испытательный корпус (МИК), створки головного обтекателя будут демонтированы, а сам разгонный блок «Бриз-КМ» начнут готовить к заправке. После заправки «Бриз-КМ» вновь будет перемещен в МИК для окончательной сборки космической головной части.


Запуск космического аппарата Sentinel-3В на низкую солнечно-синхронную орбиту будет проведен в апреле 2018 года по заказу Европейского космического агентства (ЕSА). КА Sentinel-3В предназначен для сбора данных дистанционного мониторинга о состоянии океанов, морских льдов и прибрежных зон.

Пусковые операции будут обеспечены силами и средствами совместного расчета АО «ГКНПЦ им. М.В.Хруничева» и Космических войск ВКС Министерства обороны Российской Федерации. Контракт на пусковые услуги заключили ЕSА и Eurockot («Еврокот», совместное предприятие ArianeGroup и Центра Хруничева).

Ракета космического назначения (РКН) легкого класса «Рокот» создана в Центре Хруничева на базе МБР РС-18 для обеспечения запусков космических аппаратов массой до 1,95 т на низкие околоземные орбиты. Возможности РКН «Рокот» полностью отвечают задачам выведения малых и средних космических аппаратов на солнечно-синхронные и околополярные орбиты. Применение РБ «Бриз-КМ» в составе РКН «Рокот» позволяет реализовывать различные схемы выведения полезной нагрузки, в том числе, групповое выведение космических аппаратов на одну или несколько орбит. С 2000 года с космодрома ПЛЕСЕЦК было осуществлено 27 пусков ракет-носителей «Рокот», которые вывели на орбиты свыше 60 космических аппаратов различного назначения.

КА Sentinel-3В предназначен для решения задач программы мониторинга окружающей среды Copernicus («Коперник»), известной ранее как «Программа глобального мониторинга в интересах охраны окружающей среды и безопасности» (CMES - Global Monitoring for Environment and Security programme). Программа Copernicus осуществляется под эгидой Еврокомиссии в партнёрстве с ЕSА и Европейским агентством по окружающей среде. Sentinel-3В станет третьим из спутников серии Sentinel, запущенных на РКН «Рокот» в рамках контрактов, заключенных ESА c СП Eurockot. Начиная с 2000 года, предприятие Eurockot предоставляет пусковые услуги ракеты-носителя «Рокот» и обеспечивает коммерческие запуски на низкие орбиты малых космических аппаратов для наблюдения Земли, проведения научных экспериментов и исследований, отработке новых технологий в условиях космического пространства. В рамках контрактов с EКА, Eurockot обеспечил успешные запуски пяти космических аппаратов, созданных для реализации европейских программ охраны окружающей среды и безопасности (КА GOCE, SMOS, SWARM, Sentinel 3A, Sentinel 5P), а также, - технологического демонстратора PROBA-2. Предстоящий запуск должен стать 14 –м для предприятия Eurockot."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24883/

----------


## OKA

"Космический грузовой корабль Dragon успешно пристыковался в среду к Международной космической станции (МКС). Об этом сообщило Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).

"Мы произвели захват Dragon! С помощью руки-манипулятора команда [станции] осуществила захват в 06:40 утра по времени Восточного побережья США (13:40 мск)", - говорится в заявлении NASA, размещенном на его сайте.

Ракета-носитель Falcon 9 американской компании SpaceX стартовала с базы ВВС США на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида) 2 апреля в 16:30 по местному времени (23:30 мск). Dragon доставит на борт МКС груз массой 2,63 тонны, включая продовольствие и материалы для научных экспериментов. Это уже 14-я по счету миссия по доставке запасов и материалов на МКС, осуществляемая при помощи Dragon.

Среди научного груза Dragon приборы, предназначенные для изучения экстремальных явлений в атмосфере Земли, влияния состояния невесомости на изделия с высокими эксплуатационными свойствами, а также для выращивания пригодных для питания культур на станции. Кроме того, Dragon доставит на МКС оборудование для экспериментов по воздействию космического пространства на различные материалы и компоненты.

Для вывода Dragon на орбиту SpaceX использовала первую ступень Falcon 9, которая ранее уже применялась при другом запуске. В этот раз компания не стала совершать управляемый спуск отработавшего элемента ракеты-носителя на Землю.

В настоящее время вахту на МКС несут россияне Олег Артемьев и Антон Шкаплеров, американцы Эндрю Фойстел, Ричард Арнольд и Скотт Тингл, а также японец Норисигэ Канаи."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Грузовой корабль Dragon успешно пристыковался к МКС - Космос - ТАСС



"Любые выводы о работоспособности ангольского спутника "Ангосат-1" пока преждевременны, его состояние прояснится через несколько дней. Об этом в среду ТАСС сообщили в Роскосмосе.

Ранее ряд СМИ информировал о том, что попытки установить связь с ангольским спутником в зоне радиовидимости оказались безуспешными.

"Давать оценки работоспособности космического аппарата преждевременно и непрофессионально. Проводятся необходимые процедуры, только по завершении которых появится официальная информация, но это будет не ранее, чем через несколько дней", - сказали в госкорпорации.

В Роскосмосе пояснили, что спутник скоро должен войти в зону радиовидимости. "Его фактическое местоположение будет определено в ближайшие дни с помощью наземных оптических средств", - подчеркнули его представители.

В госкорпорации добавили, что сейчас заканчивается отработка алгоритмов на наземном оборудовании, в ближайшие дни начнется отработка программы на самом аппарате. "На эти операции требуется время, работы будут идти до мая 2018 года", - заключили в Роскосмосе.

Запуск "Ангосат-1"

Ракета-носитель "Зенит-2SБ" с разгонным блоком "Фрегат" и ангольским спутником связи "Ангосат" стартовала 26 декабря в 22:00 мск с космодрома Байконур. Головная космическая часть в составе разгонного блока "Фрегат" и аппарата "Ангосат" отделилась от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя через восемь минут после старта. 27 декабря в 06:54 мск произошло отделение аппарата от разгонного блока, после этого спутник штатно сориентировался, с него поступала телеметрия, но на этапе раскрытия солнечных батарей она пропала.

Как сообщали ТАСС источники в ракетно-космической отрасли, спутник находился на расчетной орбите, был правильно сориентирован и стабилизирован до возобновления связи, над установлением которой специалисты РКК "Энергия" работали более суток. Устойчивый сигнал с "Ангосата" был получен 27 декабря. 29 декабря в РКК "Энергия" сообщили, что связь со спутником восстановлена, телеметрия тогда показала, что все системы космического аппарата работают нормально.

"Ангосат" изготовлен в РКК "Энергия" по заказу министерства телекоммуникаций и информационных технологий Анголы. В корпорации ввиду высокой ответственности маневров на геостационарной орбите было принято решение не осуществлять активного воздействия на космический аппарат до его возвращения в зону радиовидимости, которое должно произойти примерно в середине апреля 2018 года."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Роскосмос: судить о состоянии «Ангосата» еще рано, все прояснится через несколько дней - Космос - ТАСС



" Уменьшенную копию космического корабля "Восток" запустят 12 апреля на месте приземления первого космонавта Юрия Гагарина в Саратовской области. Об этом в среду сообщил ТАСС пресс-секретарь министерства промышленности региона Владимир Комаров.

"В День космонавтики на месте приземления Юрия Гагарина планируется запуск модели-копии космического корабля "Восток". Копия достоверно повторяет не только внешний вид ракетно-космического прототипа, но и его полетные параметры", - сказал Комаров.

Комаров уточнил, что в создании модели на разных этапах принимали участие ученые и студенты, а также сотрудники тех предприятий, которые работали над запуском первого космического корабля. Это, например, ЭПО "Сигнал", которое принимало участие в запуске первого искусственного спутника Земли и создании корабля "Восход", и завод "Корпус", где велись разработки для станции "Мир" и российских модулей Международной космической станции.

Как рассказал ТАСС один из создателей модели, руководитель лаборатории "СНОР" Игорь Ениленис, модель в масштабе 1:20 представляет собой почти двухметровую конструкцию весом 3 кг.

Предполагается, что "космический корабль" взлетит на километровую высоту, воспроизводя этапы Гагаринского полета с точной отработкой всех трех ступеней.

"В настоящее время проводятся предполетные стендовые и натурные летные испытания компонентов модельного комплекса ракеты-носителя с кораблем", - подчеркнул он.

Место приземления Гагарина находится вблизи Энгельса Саратовской области в 43 км от областного центра. В 1965 году на месте приземления установили обелиск, представляющий собой взлетающую ракету высотой чуть менее 30 метров. Позже на постаменте перед обелиском установили памятник первому космонавту. Сегодня место приземления представляет собой архитектурный комплекс "Гагаринское поле", ежегодно место приземления Гагарина посетили более 30 тыс. туристов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

На месте приземления Юрия Гагарина под Саратовом запустят копию корабля «Восток» - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Перспективный суборбитальный космический корабль VSS Unity типа SpaceShipTwo 5 апреля 2018 года совершил первый полет со включенным двигателем. Согласно сообщению американской компании Virgin Galactic, полет корабля проходил на сверхзвуковой скорости. Испытания, признанные успешными, состоялись на полигоне в пустыне Мохаве в Калифорнии.

VSS Unity, представленный в феврале 2016 года, на протяжении последнего года проходил летные испытания в режиме планирования. Разработчики проверяли работу систем стабилизации корабля и торможения, управление. Во время этих испытаний космический корабль отделялся от носителя WhiteKnightTwo.

Во время испытаний 5 апреля суборбитальный корабль пилотировали летчики-испытатели Марк Стаки и Дейв Маккей. Носителем корабля стал самолет VMS Eve типа WhiteKnightTwo. На высоте 14,2 тысячи метров корабль отсоединился от носителя, включил ракетный двигатель и начал набирать высоту с 80-градусным кабрированием.





Двигатель суборбитального корабля проработал около 30 секунд. За это время VSS Unity успел набрать скорость 1,87 числа Маха (2,3 тысячи километров в час). Во время полета корабль достиг высоты 25,7 тысячи метров после чего начал снижаться. Снижение производилось установкой хвостовых балок с оперением на угол 60 градусов к фюзеляжу.

В Virgin Galactic утверждают, что изменение угла установки хвостовых балок относительно фюзеляжа позволяет точнее контролировать снижение корабля. Во время снижения на высоте 15,2 тысячи метров летчики вернули балки в нормальное положение и сбросили остатки окислителя. Затем VSS Unity был направлен к аэродрому и благополучно приземлился.

Как ожидается, VSS Unity в ближайшее время совершит еще несколько полетов со включенным двигателем и впервые выйдет в космос. При этом разработчики утверждают, что летная испытательная программа корабля будет сокращенной, поскольку основная часть проверок была проведена на суборбитальном корабле VSS Enterprise, первом летательном аппарате типа SpaceShipTwo.

Разработка суборбитальных кораблей типа SpaceShipTwo несколько затянулась. Одной из причиной этого стало разрушение в полете корабля VSS Enterprise из-за возникновения вращательного момента на хвостовых балках. Катастрофа, в которой погиб летчик-испытатель, произошла в 2014 году. Официальной причиной происшествия назван человеческий фактор.

Ранее сообщалось, что Virgin Galactic планирует начать коммерческие полеты VSS Unity в середине 2018 года, однако этот срок может несколько сдвинуться.

Помимо Virgin Galactic разработкой суборбитальных космических кораблей занимаются еще несколько компаний. В частности, Blue Origin создает аппарат New Shepard, построенный Blue Origin. Кроме того, проект 20-местного ракетоплана для космического туризма разрабатывается в Китае.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/06/vssflight

----------


## OKA

" HПО Лавочкина с конца 60-хх годов ХХ века занимается исследованиями страны багровых туч – второй планеты Солнечной системы – Венеры. Советский союз стал первой страной в мире, запустившей космический аппарат в сторону Венеры, осуществившей мягкую посадку на поверхность планеты, получившей панорамные снимки поверхности, осуществившей исследование атмосферы зондом-аэростатом. Вся отечественная программа изучения Венеры осуществлялась с помощью автоматических межпланетных станций (АМС) серии «Венера», «Зонд» и «Вега». Спустя более 30 лет Россия снова решила вернуться к изучению Венеры. НПО Лавочкина, совместно с рядом международных партнеров, разрабатывает новую АМС «Венера-Д». В настоящее время специалистами НПО Лавочкина формируется проектный облик космического аппарата для исследования Венеры, в состав которого будут входить орбитальный и посадочный аппараты, атмосферные зонды.

Литера «Д» в названии аппарата означает «Долгоживущая» или «длительные» исследования. Работы над проектом выполняются на основе анализа последних достижений в области проектирования космической техники. Планируется, что к реализации проекта будет подключена не только традиционная российская кооперация, но и специалисты других стран.

Международными партнерами создана Совместная российско-американская рабочая научная группа (JointScienceDefinitionTeam) по исследованию планеты Венера, в состав которой вошли представители Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС», NASA, НПО Лавочкина, ИКИ РАН, ЦНИИмаш и ряда научных организаций России и США. Задача группы — определить научные цели и проработать возможную миссию к планете на базе проекта «Венера-Д».

Уже проведен ряд рабочих встреч технических специалистов и учёных, на которых представлялись результаты проработок возможности осуществления совместного проекта, получившего название «К Венере вместе» - «ToVenusTogether», старт этим работам был дан в марте 2017 года. НПО Лавочкина уже провело научно-исследовательскую работу «Обоснование требований к космическому комплексу для исследования Венеры с учетом предложений совместной российско-американской группы (JSDT) по составу космического комплекса и научной программе проекта «Венера-Д».

А если оглянуться назад, то исследования Венеры начались в 1961 году с полета АМС «Венера-1», изготовленной в ОКБ-1 (ныне РКК «Энергия»). НПО Лавочкина включилось в программу исследования второй планеты от Солнца в 1967 году, запустив АМС «Венера-4». Далее были такие автоматические станции как «Венера-7», которой впервые в мире 15 декабря 1970 года удалось совершить мягкую посадку на поверхность планеты и передать данные о температуре и давлении с места посадки, а также газовом составе атмосферы, как аппарат «Венера-9», который впервые передал фотографии поверхности. Полученная при этом информация о давлении и температуре стала основным ориентиром для последующих венерианских экспедиций. Переданные характеристики Венеры до этого времени невозможно было получить наземными астрономическими средствами.

Познакомиться с легендарными аппаратами, в частности, посадочным устройством АМС «Венера-7» и «Венера-9», а также с историей освоения Венеры можно будет в Центре «Космонавтика и авиация» на ВДНХ."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24891/

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 10 апр – РИА Новости. Ни одна женщина не прошла отбор в российский отряд космонавтов, рассказал в интервью РИА Новости начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов, Герой России Павел Власов.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180410/1518274991.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 10 апр — РИА Новости. Экипажи, которые отправятся на Международную космическую станцию осенью этого года, впервые полетят на космодром Байконур из подмосковного Центра подготовки космонавтов на новых самолетах Ту-204-300...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180410/1518273799.html

----------


## OKA

" Комиссия Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» приняла эскизный проект новой средней ракеты-носителя «Союз-5», которая в том числе будет использоваться для отработки ключевых элементов космического ракетного комплекса сверхтяжелого класса, разрабатываемого РКК «Энергия».

Документ был разработан в кооперации с РКЦ «Прогресс», НПО Энергомаш, НИЦ РКП, КБХА, НПЦ АП, НПО автоматики, филиалом ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» - НИИСК, ЦНИИмаш, ИПУ РАН, ЦНИИСМ, НПО «Техномаш», ИРЗ, НПО ИТ, ОКБ «Спектр», «ИРЗ-Связь» и ФГБОУ ВО «Московский технологический университет».

Разработчиками проделан большой объем проектных проработок по определению облика и характеристик комплекса ракеты-носителя среднего класса, подтвердивших возможность выведения на орбиту Земли пилотируемых транспортных кораблей массой до 15,5 тонн, а также запуски автоматических космических аппаратов (с применением разгонного блока) на околоземные орбиты и отлетные траектории к телам Солнечной системы.

Кроме того, в документе отражен объем необходимых работ по модернизации объектов наземной инфраструктуры космического ракетного комплекса «Зенит-М» на космодроме БАЙКОНУР для использования их в составе комплекса «Союз-5».

«Союз-5» представляет собой двухступенчатую ракету-носитель среднего класса с последовательным расположением ступеней. Её производство планируется на РКЦ «Прогресс» (г.Самара).

Предусмотренные проектом технические характеристики ракеты-носителя «Союз-5»: стартовая масса около 530 т, длина 61,87 м (с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Федерация» 65,9 м), диаметр 4,1 м, двигатель первой ступени – РД171МВ, двигатель второй ступени – РД0124МС. Компоненты топлива: окислитель – жидкий кислород, горючее – нафтил. Масса выводимой полезной нагрузки на низкую околоземную орбиту с космодрома БАЙКОНУР около 18 т."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24908/



Познавательное интервью :


" 12 апреля мир празднует День космонавтики. Россия и сегодня сохраняет передовые позиции в освоении космоса: разрабатываются новые ракеты и корабли, запускаются новые спутники и межпланетные станции. О том, какие перемены ждут Центр подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК), когда завершится новый набор в отряд и какие технические средства помогут российским космонавтам подготовиться к высадке на Луну и Марс, в первом интервью в новой должности РИА Новости рассказал заслуженный летчик-испытатель Российской Федерации, Герой России, начальник ЦПК им. Гагарина Павел ВЛАСОВ. Беседовал Дмитрий СТРУГОВЕЦ.

- Вся ваша жизнь была связана с авиацией. До прихода в ЦПК вы работали в РСК «МиГ», возглавляли Летно-исследовательский институт им. Громова (ЛИИ им. Громова). Долго размышляли, когда вам предложили должность начальника ЦПК?

- Первое предложение от руководства РОСКОСМОСА возглавить Центр я получил в середине лета прошлого года, а вышел на работу 24 ноября. Все это время шел плотный переговорный процесс. РОСКОСМОСУ требовалось время, чтобы определиться, приглашать ли человека со стороны. Мне нужно было урегулировать вопрос с кандидатурой, на которую можно оставить ЛИИ им. Громова. Естественно, что предложение было для меня неожиданным и были переживания за будущее ЛИИ. Меня терзали сомнения, принимать или нет приглашение, поскольку к ракетно-космической отрасли до этого я непосредственного отношения не имел. Если в авиационной отрасли я прошел ступени от слушателя школы летчиков-испытателей до руководителя ЛИИ, то в ЦПК для меня многое было неизвестным. Но интерес к новым задачам и неосвоенным рубежам все же возобладал. Тот факт, что на предыдущем месте работы мне удалось достичь весомых результатов в развитии предприятия, придает уверенность, что с задачей совершенствования системы управления Центром я справлюсь.

- Основу вашей команды в ЦПК составляют специалисты, которые давно здесь работают. Неужели никого не хотелось взять с собой из ЛИИ?

- С кадровым вопросом я стараюсь разбираться очень осторожно. В ЛИИ у меня в подчинении были очень хорошие профессионалы, но бросать работу в Жуковском и ездить в Звездный городок ежедневно не каждый согласится. Дорога занимает очень много времени. Помимо транспортных проблем, нельзя, чтобы в ЛИИ развалилась сложившаяся структура управления. В этой связи в новой команде стараюсь сохранить толковых, работоспособных сотрудников, давно знающих ЦПК. Правила игры я им довел, правила приняты. Работаем.

- На что в первую очередь вы обратили внимание, когда приступили к руководству ЦПК? Какие недостатки обнаружили?

- Свое главное предназначение - подготовку космонавтов - Центр выполняет. Обучение организовано не безупречно, но без срывов. С другой стороны, к структуре и организации управления Центром были существенные замечания. Из-за этого, видимо, руководство РОСКОСМОСА приняло решение о кадровых изменениях в ЦПК. Когда я пришел, то почувствовал, что атмосфера в коллективе напряженная. Сотрудники не знали, почему и зачем принимаются те или иные решения, то есть работали в обстановке закрытости. Это, скорее всего, оставшееся наследие воинской части. Правда, в этом наследии есть и положительная сторона, поскольку уровень исполнительности и дисциплины очень высок. Но дистанцированность прежнего руководства от коллектива привела к тому, что у сотрудников накопилось много вопросов. Сейчас мы эту ситуацию исправляем.

- Стоит ли вопрос об увеличении зарплат сотрудников Центра?

- Поднимать зарплату в ФГБУ не самое легкое дело. Мы в основном живем на государственные субсидии. Наша текущая задача - достучаться до РОСКОСМОСА, а тому до Минфина, чтобы было принято решение об увеличении субсидирования нашей деятельности. Вторая задача - расширить приносящую доход деятельность, в том числе расширить коммерческую подготовку космонавтов. Это не просто, поскольку здесь все завязано на РОСКОСМОС. Мы лишь исполнители.

Сейчас мы организовали работы над новой редакцией коллективного договора, в котором будет пересматриваться система оплаты труда, система стимулирующих выплат. Мы хотим сделать ее как можно более справедливой и прозрачной. Я думаю, что месяца через два-три мы с коллективом подпишем новое дополнение к действующему договору.

-  Предусматривается ли акционирование ЦПК?

- Никаких задач проведения акционирования мне никто не ставил, а сам я пока еще не полностью осознаю, какой вариант для Центра будет лучшим - сохраниться как ФГБУ или стать АО. При любом варианте развития событий есть свои плюсы и свои минусы. Если у нас получится добиться увеличения субсидирования, то, может быть, и не стоит акционироваться. Вопрос подлежит более пристальному изучению и доскональной проработке.

- Какие перспективы вы видите у ЦПК?

- Основной целью деятельности учреждения является проведение работ по обеспечению пилотируемых космических программ. Для достижения этой цели формируются соответствующие задачи: совершенствование методик преподавания, создание новых видов тренажеров. Мы уже подготовили программу перспективного развития Центра до 2022 года, в которую, помимо ремонта и реконструкции его инфраструктуры, закладываем внедрение современных технологий на всех уровнях подготовки космонавтов. Предусматривается объединять все тренажеры в единую сеть с централизацией основных задач, чтобы визуализация и моделирование внутреннего пространства корабля решались на суперкомпьютере. В этом случае затраты на поддержание аппаратной части и обновление программного обеспечения станут ниже. Мы закладываем развитие технологий дополненной виртуальной реальности. В части развития тренажерной базы мы рассматриваем робототехнические средства, управление техникой с использованием экзоскелетов. В наших планах новый этап модернизации центрифуги, чтобы она могла моделировать все этапы космического полета: от старта и выхода на орбиту до входа в атмосферу, спуска и посадки. И это лишь часть мероприятий, которые мы планируем реализовать в перспективе.

- Сохранится ли летная подготовка с развитием тренажеров и технологий виртуальной реальности?

- Обучение пилотирования космонавтов на учебно-тренировочных самолетах Л-39 имеет целью психофизиологическую подготовку и тренировку переносимости физических перегрузок. Акцент ставится на умении преодолевать стресс и при этом сохранять возможность активного управления летательным аппаратом и принимать в этот момент правильные решения. Навыки по пилотированию здесь не самое главное. Мы понимаем, что напрямую опыт пилотирования самолета в космосе не пригодится. Более востребованным может оказаться управление вертолетной техникой. Если мы планируем посадки на другие небесные тела, ту же Луну, Марс, то спуск и посадка будут происходить не по-самолетному, а вертикально. В этой связи мы подумываем о том, чтобы добавить в программу летной подготовки космонавтов тренировки на вертолетах.

- Вы хотели бы закупить вертолеты или отдать такой тип подготовки космонавтов на аутсорсинг?

- Практика показала, что вопросы аутсорсинга могут рассматриваться, но зачастую такая схема оказывается не дешевле, чем владение авиатехникой. В свое время у ЦПК имелся самолет Ту-154 для проведения тренировок по визуальным наблюдениям поверхности Земли через крупные иллюминаторы. Самолет передали Минобороны России. С тех пор, столкнувшись однажды с трудностями в попытке получить самолет для тренировок, больше мы его не видели. Кроме того, помимо обучения пилотированию, вертолеты можно использовать для перевозки сотрудников РОСКОСМОСА между предприятиями отрасли.

- О какой вертолетной технике идет речь?

- Вертолеты нам нужны разные: дешевые и легкие типа «Робинсона», а также типа Ка-226 и «Ансат». Хотелось бы давать космонавтам разнообразную вертолетную подготовку, и сейчас мы рассматриваем, какие из перечисленных типов будут предпочтительны.

- ЦПК в течение нескольких лет ждет прибытия двух Ту-204-300, которые планируется использовать для перевозки космонавтов на космодром БАЙКОНУР, а в будущем и на космодром ВОСТОЧНЫЙ. Когда вы получите эти самолеты?

- На этой неделе независимой инспекцией завершается приемка первого борта, специалисты «Туполева» приступают к проведению испытаний самолета для получения дополнения к сертификату типа. В середине апреля начнутся работы по второй машине. Думаю, что к лету к нам придет первый самолет, а за ним - второй. По условиям контракта оба самолета мы принимаем одновременно. Впервые для перевозки экипажей на БАЙКОНУР мы сможем использовать новые самолеты ближе к осени.

- Какая судьба ждет самолеты Ту-134, которые сейчас используются для перевозки космонавтов на космодром?

- Всего у нас три самолета Ту-134. При поступлении новых Ту-204-300 такое количество самолетов для нас станет излишним. К тому же их содержание обходится в большую сумму. Когда к нам придут новые самолеты, один Ту-134 мы планируем законсервировать, у второго в этом году заканчивается срок эксплуатации. В законсервированном состоянии первый самолет будет находиться до тех пор, пока мы полностью не освоим летную и техническую эксплуатацию Ту-204-300. Третий Ту-134, самый «молодой», точно останется в строю. Его эксплуатация заканчивается в 2022 году. Он нам очень нужен, поскольку Ту-204-300 не оборудованы иллюминаторами для визуальных тренировок.

- Кто станет эксплуатантом Ту-204: ЦПК, РОСКОСМОС или подведомственная ей авиакомпания «Космос»?

- По завершении постройки самолеты становятся собственностью Российской Федерации. В дальнейшем, исходя из этого факта, они могут быть переданы ЦПК в оперативное управление. Другой сценарий развития ситуации предполагает, что Роскосмос принимает самолет в состав своего имущественного комплекса и далее может распорядиться по своему усмотрению, кому передать эти самолеты на эксплуатацию: ЦПК или ПО «Космос».

- Один самолет, как предполагалось, получит имя «ГАГАРИН», другой - «КОРОЛЕВ»?

- Да. Вопросы с именами, которые будут присвоены самолетам, урегулированы. Согласие от родственников Юрия Алексеевича ГАГАРИНА и Сергея Павловича КОРОЛЕВА получено.

- Какова ситуация с учебно-тренировочными самолетами Л-39?

- У нас в авиапарке их 10 штук. В летном состоянии поддерживается четыре, а транспортный налог мы платим за все. Нам для решения всех наших задач вполне достаточно было бы пяти исправных самолетов. В этой связи мы обратились в Минобороны с предположением забрать у нас пять лишних самолетов. Со стороны военного ведомства такое решение принято. Кроме того, Минобороны приняло решение поддерживать эксплуатацию Л-39 почти до 2030 года, поэтому оставшиеся пять самолетов мы тоже будем держать у себя достаточно долго.

- РОСКОСМОС ведет переговоры с ОАЭ и Бахрейном о помощи в подготовке их туристов для полета на МКС. К вам они приезжали?

- Делегация из ОАЭ приезжала, знакомилась с нашей работой. Из Бахрейна делегации пока не было. По сотрудничеству с ОАЭ сейчас формируется дорожная карта нашего возможного участия в объявленном у них национальном отборе в отряд космонавтов. Мы готовы предложить свои наработки по медицинскому, психофизическому и профессиональному отбору кандидатов, предлагаем проведение подготовки к полету у нас в Звездном городке.

- Как вы относитесь к идеям, высказываемым представителями группы компаний S7 и РКК «Энергия», о создании собственных отрядов космонавтов?

- Согласно законодательству, в России существует один отряд космонавтов. Это отряд РОСКОСМОСА, который базируется у нас в ЦПК. Кто бы ни пытался как-то по-иному эту ситуацию преподнести, но подготовка для полета в космос занимает 7-10 лет. На этот срок человек выпадает из любой другой деятельности. Он не может сегодня готовиться к полету в космос, а завтра отработать смену пилотом гражданской авиации. Это же касается и предложений «Энергии». Когда человек становится членом отряда космонавтов РОСКОСМОСА, он переходит на новое место работы, но продолжает взаимодействовать с РКК «Энергия», не находясь у них в штате. Никто не мешает ему готовиться к полету и выезжать в корпорацию, чтобы участвовать на различных этапах создания нового космического корабля или модуля. Поэтому задача отряда, чтобы космонавты как можно более глубоко взаимодействовали с разработчиками космической техники.

- С прошлой весны ЦПК ведет открытый набор в отряд космонавтов. Когда он будет завершен? Сколько кандидатов отобрано на сегодняшний день?

- Полностью все стадии отбора прошли три человека, еще четверо ждут главной медицинской комиссии, 11 кандидатов проходят очную фазу отбора, документы еще 14 кандидатов находится в фазе рассмотрения для допуска на очный этап отбора. Мы планируем полностью завершить отбор к середине года. Сам прием документов от желающих завершен еще в декабре. Всего к нам поступило 420 заявок. Из них 87 от женщин, 333 от мужчин. Работающих в космической отрасли из них 80 человек, военнослужащих - 51. На сегодняшний момент ни одна женщина отбор не прошла, среди кандидатов, которые будут допущены к дальнейшим этапам отбора, женщин тоже нет.

- Ранее ЦПК предлагал РОСКОСМОСУ и Минобороны разрешить иметь 10 должностей, на которых возможно прохождение военной службы. Этот вопрос решен? Для чего ЦПК понадобились военные?

- Указом президента нам разрешено иметь в Центре до 10 военнослужащих на должностях кандидатов в космонавты и космонавтов. Первоначально идея ввести в штат 200 и более военнослужащих не имела под собой реальных обоснований. Попытки вернуть ЦПК во времена воинской части руководством страны не поддержаны. Необходимость наличия военных должностей связана с тем, что сейчас, чтобы быть зачисленным в отряд космонавтов, военнослужащий должен уволиться из рядов Вооруженных сил. При этом он может не пройти все этапы подготовки. С этой точки зрения прикомандированные военнослужащие застрахованы со стороны Минобороны на период подготовки к полету. Если такой космонавт будет назначен в экипаж, то полетит он уже гражданским. Если же на каком-то из этапов подготовки он уйдет сам или будет по каким-то причинам исключен, то за ним останется стаж, льготы, жилье. Таким способом мы хотим привлечь в отряд военнослужащих, в первую очередь летчиков. Конечно, это дает преференции космонавтам из военных, поэтому, чтобы не разбалансировать ситуацию в отряде, мы будем и действующим космонавтам улучшать условия жизни.

- Сейчас на эти 10 должностей кто-нибудь отобран? Какова обстановка сейчас в отряде, ведь за несколько прошлых лет отряд со скандалами покинули несколько человек?

- В отряде действующих военнослужащих нет. Многие помнят ряд внутренних конфликтов, отголоски которых попадали в прессу. В том числе эти конфликты касались неравных условий для тех, кто пришел в отряд с военной службы, и тех космонавтов, которые были гражданскими. Скандальная ситуация на пользу отряду не пошла. Главной задачей для себя считаю нормализовать обстановку в коллективе через открытость, доверие, через обсуждение вопросов. И уверен, что все происходящее внутри организации, внутри Центра, внутри РОСКОСМОСА необходимо и возможно решать самостоятельно, избегая необходимости мгновенно выплескивать детали на обозрение и критику общественности.

-  С вашим приходом в руководстве Центра исчезла должность заместителя начальника по науке. Получается, что научно-исследовательскому испытательному центру наука больше не интересна?

- Во-первых, каждое из управлений Центра является научно-исследовательским и испытательным. В прежней структуре, когда зам по науке руководил только одним из управлений, это ограничивало и усложняло взаимодействие с другими подразделениями, которые точно так же вели научную деятельность. Сейчас вместо должности зама по науке введена должность первого заместителя начальника Центра по организации деятельности и инновационному развитию. И сейчас этот человек фактически руководит деятельностью всех научных подразделений, то есть отвечает не просто за науку, а и за ее внедрение. Во-вторых, принимая во внимание, что в последние годы наука у нас в Центре оказалась оторванной от тех процессов, которые идут в ракетно-космической отрасли, а уровень нашего участия в проектах, связанных с пилотируемой космонавтикой, существенно снизился, мы делаем все возможное, чтобы вернуться как полноценные участники отраслевых научно-исследовательских и опытно-конструкторских работ."


https://ria.ru/interview/20180410/1518207458.html

----------


## Avia M

Президент РФ Владимир Путина 12 апреля, в День космонавтики, посетит реконструированный исторический павильон "Космос" на ВДНХ, на базе которого создан уникальный для нашей страны Центр "Космонавтика и авиация". 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Путин в День космонавтики посетит павильон «Космос» на ВДНХ - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Поздравляем всех с Днем космонавтики, и у нас есть новость: в партнерстве с сервисом Яндекс.Погода мы запустили новый проект, с помощью которого вы сможете узнать, что происходит в околоземном космическом пространстве прямо сейчас.

Страница «Космическая погода» содержит информацию о возмущениях в магнитосфере Земли (обычно их называют магнитными бурями) и рентгеновских вспышках на Солнце, информацию о сближении астероидов с нашей планетой и карту полярных сияний.

Все данные в нем получены от первоисточников — Центра прогноза космической погоды американского метеорологического ведомства NOAA (вспышки, магнитные бури, полярные сияния), Центра малых планет Международного астрономического союза (пролеты астероидов), Системы контроля космического пространства ВВС США (данные о падениях спутников).

Теперь, если вас пугают магнитными бурями, вспышками на Солнце или опасными астероидами, всегда можно проверить, что происходит на самом деле: https://nplus1.ru/space-weather."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/12/space-weather


Надо добавить, что перечисленные ресурсы доступны до поры до времени только по амерской милости)) При необходимости и дезу прогонят, и отключат, если чО))


"Специалисты считают, что человечеству нужно договориться, какое вооружение можно или нельзя применять за пределами Земли.

Ученые из десяти научно-исследовательских институтов под руководством исследователей из Университета Аделаиды считают, что война в космосе начнётся рано или поздно, вне зависимости от способности людей договариваться. Когда это произойдёт, государствам-участникам потребуется международный договор или свод правил, согласно которому будет определён спектр применяемых вооружений и другие детали проведения космических войн.

До 2020 года ученые разработают, защитят и, вероятно, представят в ООН проект резолюции, определяющей виды и средства ведения космических войн, правовой статус воюющих сторон, а так же другие "стандарты" для будущих битв на орбите. Всё это, по мнению исследователей, необходимо для рассмотрения преступлений и нарушений в ходе космических войн профильными инстанциями."

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%83...iny_v_kosmosie

https://www.technology.org/2018/04/1...space-warfare/


Ерунда какая-то)) Много уже на планете Земля надоговаривались "о правилах")))

Нетленка :

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост про космический реализм :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/170880.html

----------


## OKA

"Китай в первой половине 2018 года намерен вывести на орбиту новый метеорологический спутник серии "Фэнъюнь II". Как сообщает в понедельник агентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на Китайскую аэрокосмическую научно-техническую корпорацию, запуск состоится с космодрома Сичан в юго-западной провинции Сычуань.

Аппарат "Фэнъюнь II 09" пополнит группировку уже работающих на орбите китайских спутников данной серии. Он будет собирать метеорологические, морские и гидрологические данные для прогнозирования погодных условий в Китае и соседних регионах.

"Фэнъюнь" - метеорологические спутники дистанционного зондирования Земли. Аппараты серий "Фэнъюнь I" и "Фэнъюнь III" работают на полярной орбите, а "Фэнъюнь II" и "Фэнъюнь IV" - на геостационарной."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Китай в первой половине 2018 года запустит новый метеоспутник серии «Фэнъюнь II» - Космос - ТАСС


"Злоумышленники украли в Москве барокамеру, в которой, возможно, тренировался первый космонавт Юрий Гагарин. Изделие похитили с предприятия, где при помощи экспертизы собирались проверить, та ли это камера, сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе московского Музея космонавтики.

Ранее в канале Mash в мессенджере Telegram сообщалось, что в Москве исчезла барокамера, в которой тренировались Юрий Гагарин и другие советские космонавты, ее должны были отреставрировать ко Дню космонавтики.

"Барокамеру действительно украли. Она находилась на временном учете в Музее космонавтики, то есть не принадлежала музею, и в момент кражи находилась не в музее. Ее украли из реставрационного цеха на предприятии в Строгино", - сказали в пресс-службе.

В Музее космонавтики не сообщили других подроностей по этому инциденту, однако отметили, что по данному эпизоду "сейчас ведется следствие".

При этом в музее уточнили, что существует несколько барокамер, в которых тренировались советские космонавты. На предприятии в Строгине проходила атрибуция этого изделия, то есть специалисты должны были выяснить, являлась ли эта барокамера той самой, в которой тренировались Юрий Гагарин, Герман Титов и другие космонавты из первого отряда. "После атрибуции барокамеру должны были отреставрировать и отправить в Музей космонавтики", - добавили в пресс-службе.

В свою очередь источник ТАСС в правоохранительных органах сообщил, что барокамера была украдена в конце прошлой недели.  Московская полиция возбудила уголовное дело о краже барокамеры.

"10 апреля в полицию с заявлением о краже обратился сотрудник одного из московских музеев. Он сообщил, что с открытой автостоянки в районе Строгино неизвестные похитили выставочный экспонат, помещенный туда на время реставрации. Возбуждено уголовное дело по ст. 158 УК РФ ("Кража")", - сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе ГУ МВД по Москве.

Полицейские ведут розыск подозреваемых и похищенного имущества."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Москве украли барокамеру, в которой мог тренироваться Гагарин - Происшествия - ТАСС


Вот ведь и правда, интересно, чем и как грузили, на чём вывозили, кто ворота открывал на выезде и куда эту железочку привезли  ))

Может просто "мыши съели" ? ))

----------


## OKA

"Эскизный проект российской сверхтяжелой ракеты должен быть сделан до конца 2019 года, сообщил в интервью газете "Известия" глава научно-технического совета госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Юрий Коптев.
       "Согласно Федеральной космической программе, до 2025 года будут проведены работы по созданию проектно-конструкторского и промышленного задела под будущий носитель. Создать сверхтяжелый носитель необходимо к 2028 году. Для этого целый ряд научных и прикладных задач надо описать в технико-экономическом обосновании, которое появится в декабре этого года. И, естественно, в эскизном проекте, который должен быть сделан до конца следующего", - отметил Ю.Коптев.
       Он подчеркнул, что "заодно должны быть определены и механизмы финансирования".
       "Работа очень серьезная, она требует больших ресурсов. Сегодня ближайшая реперная точка - это середина декабря 2018 года. До этого времени мы должны определить облик ракеты и объем необходимых ресурсов, проработать задачи, определить массу полезных нагрузок. Дальше, до конца следующего года, необходимо сделать эскизный проект, который полностью опишет всю производственную кооперацию и решит ресурсные вопросы", - сказал Ю.Коптев.
       Отвечая на вопрос, касающийся возможной реформы ракетно-космической отрасли и предложения объединить авиастроительный комплекс с ракетно-космическим, Ю.Коптев отметил, что "официально ни "Роскосмос", ни "Ростех" не участвовали в обсуждении и тем более в формировании таких сценариев. В контексте данного вопроса назывались разные организации, но, по всей видимости, ни одна из них участником этого процесса не была".
       "Существует корпорация "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" - наследник организаций советского Министерства авиационной промышленности. Их задача была - создавать полезные нагрузки, системы вооружений, прежде всего для авиационной техники. (...) "Алмаз-Антей" занимается зенитными ракетными комплексами, радиолокационной техникой. (...) "Роскосмос" - с одной стороны, это стратегические ракеты, с другой - всё многообразие космической техники и инфраструктуры. Сегодня это полностью самостоятельная организация. (...) Четвертый предполагаемый участник - "РТИ Системы". Это частная российская компания, которая занимается системами дальней радиолокации. (...) В общем, все эти организации и компании никакого отношения к идее объединения не имеют. Может быть, есть какие-то высокие материи, к которым мы не допущены, и чего-то мы не знаем. Надо продолжать нормально работать в уже принятой организационной структуре. Потому что каждая подобная реформа "выбивает" всех минимум на два года", - сказал Ю.Коптев."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=479376


Так упорно и не озвучивают, где созрели планы очередной реформы))

----------


## OKA

"Правительство через три месяца рассмотрит вариант создания ракеты "Союз-5" не на кислород-керосиновом, а на принципиально новом метановом двигателе. Об этом рассказал вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин по итогам посещения производственной площадки КБХА в Воронеже.

"Сейчас Роскосмос одобрил эскиз, подготовленный РКК "Энергия" по ракете "Союз-5". Я и мои коллеги считаем, что речь должна идти не о создании новой средней ракеты, а о новом поколении ракет, которое заменит в будущем "Ангару", это должен быть еще шаг вперед, - сказал он. - Решение еще до конца не принято. Эскиз по "Союзу-5" Роскосмос уже в принципе одобрил, но я сейчас поручил подготовить (и через три месяца это будет представлено в правительство), мы посмотрим и на альтернативный вариант, который уже будет не на кислород-керосиновом двигателе, а на метановом новом двигателе, в том числе возможно разработки КБХА".

Вице-премьер выразил надежду, что "через три месяца, увидев отработанную техническую инженерную записку воронежских двигателестроителей и самарских ракетчиков, мы тогда примем новое решение, о котором доложим президенту".

Первые эскизы

Он рассказал, что понимание о том, когда появился прототип, уже есть. "Фактически завершены эскизы по этим двигателям", - отметил он. При этом Рогозин рассказал, что с удивлением узнал о том, что первый эскиз появился еще в 1998 году, но единственный экземпляр этого двигателя был передан американцам, так как прототип создавался на американские деньги в рамках сотрудничества КБХА с партнерами из США. "Для воронежского предприятия это были большие деньги, но с точки зрения приобретения ноу-хау - за копейки, за зеркало, за расческу они у нас как у индейцев забрали золото", - посетовал зампред правительства.

Рогозин отметил, что в дальнейшем в первоначальный проект метанового двигателя вносились технические изменения, которые привели к созданию нескольких модификаций. "Последняя из них - 2012 года. Сейчас разговор шел о том, чтобы взять последнюю модификацию, которая ушла на шаг вперед по сравнению с утекшей в США, в качестве основы для создания универсального метанового двигателя, который мог бы обеспечить работу первой и второй ступени перспективной ракеты", - уточнил он, сделав акцент на том, что сейчас особенно важно отправить в разработку новое поколение ракет, которое также будет работать во всех существующих классах.

"Кислород-керосиновые двигатели, безусловно, должны быть заменены уже в ближайшей перспективе на новые работы, которые будут основаны на кислород-водороде и кислород-метане, то есть на сжиженном природном газе", - отметил Рогозин. "Это более простые решения, более дешевые, более надежные, - подчеркнул он. - Если и делать эту ракету, то надо делать ее на современном двигателе, а не на двигателе, которому 50 лет".

Сейчас же космическая отрасль оказалась на распутье и между Коллегией ВПК и руководством Роскосмоса по этому вопросу ведется "определенный спор". "Коллегия ВПК настаивает на немедленном принятии этих решений, которые направлены в будущее. Хочу сказать, что руководство воронежского предприятия меня сейчас активно поддержало. Я очень рад тому, что ветераны отрасли активно поддерживают современные подходы", - заключил Рогозин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Рогозин: в правительстве рассмотрят проект создания «Союз-5» на метановом двигателе - Космос - ТАСС



" 17 апреля 2018 года завершена сделка по продаже группой компаний «Энергия» активов проекта «Морской старт» S7 Group. 

Предварительное соглашение о продаже комплекса «Морской старт» было подписано в конце 2016 года на Международном астронавтическом конгрессе в Гвадалахаре (Мексика). Соглашение, устанавливающее окончательные условия сделки, было заключено в декабре того же года.

Предметом сделки стали корабль Sea Launch Commander и платформа Odyssey с установленным на них оборудованием ракетного сегмента, наземное оборудование в базовом порту Лонг-Бич (США) и товарный знак Sea Launch.

Для выполнения соглашения требовалось получить разрешительные документы от государственных органов России и США. Кроме того, было необходимо подписать несколько соглашений между организациями, участвовавшими в проекте, об урегулировании имеющихся между ними определенных обязательств. В настоящий момент все эти условия выполнены.

Это позволило завершить сделку и сделать соответствующие записи в судовом реестре о переходе к покупателям прав собственности на суда, а также подписать передаточные акты, удостоверяющие отчуждение покупателям оборудования. С продавцами произведен окончательный расчет.

В соответствии с соглашением РКК «Энергия» продолжит участие в проекте «Морской старт» в качестве поставщика комплектующих и окажет содействие S7 Group в эксплуатации и обслуживании комплекса.

Планируется также, что «Энергия» выполнит опытно-конструкторскую работу для адаптации ракеты среднего класса «Союз-5» для запусков с комплекса «Морской старт»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24942/

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с программой полёта Международной космической станции (МКС) 18 апреля 2018 года проведена плановая коррекция орбиты МКС.
Для выполнения манёвра была включена двигательная установка транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-08», пристыкованного к Международной космической станции. Время работы двигательной установки составило 126,5 сек. В результате станция получила приращение скорости на 0,25 м/сек.

Целью проведения коррекции стало формирование баллистических условий для посадки транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-07», запланированной на 3 июня 2018 года, а также выведения на орбиту транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-09», запланированного на 6 июня 2018 года."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24953/

----------


## OKA

" 19 апреля 2018 года в 01:12 мск с космодрома БАЙКОНУР осуществлен запуск ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» и космическим аппаратом в интересах Министерства Обороны РФ. Все операции по выводу космического аппарата прошли штатно. Пусковая кампания была завершена через несколько часов после старта успешным отделением космического аппарата от разгонного блока «Бриз-М» на расчетной орбите. 

Состоявшийся пуск стал первым пуском ракеты-носителя (РН) «Протон-М» в 2018 году и 417-м пуском в летной истории РН «Протон» (всех модификаций, начиная с 1965 года).

РН «Протон» и разгонный блок «Бриз-М» разработаны и серийно изготовляются в Государственном космическом научно-производственном центре им. М.В. Хруничева (Центр Хруничева, входит в Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС»). 

В настоящее время РН «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» - основная российская РКН тяжелого класса, которая используется для выведения автоматических космических аппаратов на околоземные орбиты и отлетные траектории в рамках федеральных и коммерческих программ. С помощью РН «Протон-М» осуществляется обновление и развертывание отечественных орбитальных спутниковых систем «ГЛОНАСС» и «ЭКСПРЕСС», которые обеспечивают связью регионы России.  РН «Протон» - основное средство выведения орбитальных модулей для Российского сегмента МКС.  В начале 2002 года состоялся первый запуск РН «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» с коммерческой полезной нагрузкой (КА Nimiq 2).  За прошедшие годы с помощью РКН «Протон-М» было запущено свыше 70 космических аппаратов в интересах иностранных заказчиков."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24972/


"В сентябре 2017 года в космос отправился секретный американский военный аппарат X-37B. Параметры его орбиты не были опубликованы в общедоступном списке TLE (формат отображения элементов орбиты в двух строках) от NORAD, но спустя несколько месяцев космические энтузиасты сумели все-таки найти его.


X-37B после посадки, фото Boeing

7 сентября 2017 года X-37B отправился в космос в пятый раз, впервые на ракете Falcon 9. В трансляции SpaceX, как это обычно бывает для военных секретных нагрузок, показали только работу и посадку первой ступени. Полезная нагрузка космоплана и параметры его орбиты не были опубликованы, единственное, что стало известно - аппарат был выведен на орбиту с более высоким наклонением, чем в предыдущих полетах. Государственные системы контроля космического пространства США, России и Китая, скорее всего, обнаружили X-37B в течение максимум нескольких суток, но они не посчитали нужным сообщать что-либо широкой общественности. И энтузиасты космонавтики начали свою охоту.


Возможный вид X-37B на орбите, изображение Boeing

Открытые данные не сильно помогали. Опасные зоны, которые анонсируются на весь мир перед пуском ракеты, предполагали наклонение в районе 43°. После отделения полезной нагрузки вторая ступень затормозила и сошла с орбиты, NOTAM (предупреждение об опасном районе) на ее район падения южнее Австралии предполагал наклонение 60-70°, следовательно, ступень серьезно маневрировала. Параметры орбиты действительно были новыми - если в предыдущих полетах любители находили аппарат за несколько суток, в этот раз первоначальные наблюдения успеха не принесли.

Первой зацепкой стало наблюдение шотландского астронома Рассела Эберста (Russell Eberst). 3 октября он заметил объект с высотой орбиты от 350 до 450 км и наклонением 55°. Но точность наблюдений оказалась недостаточной, и на последующих витках X-37B не нашли. В ноябре появилась новость об еще одном наблюдении, но она оказалась ложным следом, и поиски заняли еще несколько месяцев.

11 апреля профессиональный радиоастроном, наблюдающий спутники в качестве хобби, Сиз Басса (Cees Bassa) обнаружил новый объект с наклонением 54,5° и высотой орбиты в районе 355 км.


Орбита миссии OTV-5 по сравнению с предыдущими, схема Dr Marco Langbroek/JSatTrack

Точность наблюдения оказалась достаточной, чтобы объект увидел астроном-любитель Тед Молчан (Ted Molczan) и рассчитал его TLE. И, наконец, Сиз Басса смог найти и сфотографировать таинственный объект.

Прежде всего, зная параметры орбиты, можно "проматывать" ее во времени вперед и назад. И если посмотреть орбиту на момент старта 7 сентября, ее плоскость проходит через мыс Канаверал. Конечно, этот метод не дает стопроцентной надежности - если бы аппарат менял орбиту, то из-за изменения периода обращения плоскость могла бы оказаться где угодно, но совпадение выглядит очень хорошо.

Во-вторых, высота 355 км - это достаточно низкая орбита, она ниже МКС. Здесь достаточно заметно торможение от остатков атмосферы, даже МКС на сто километров выше вынуждена регулярно включать двигатели для подъема своей орбиты. Случайный мусор на такой высоте скорее всего быстро затормозится и сгорит, а вот тяжелый аппарат, поддерживающий ориентацию, чтобы минимизировать площадь поперечного сечения, сможет находиться там достаточно долго. Также для этой орбиты не получается подобрать обычный спутник из известных. А высота орбиты не сильно отличается от предыдущих полетов X-37B - OTV-1 летал на высоте примерно 330 км, OTV-2 "прыгал" между 270 и 450, OTV-3 находился на высоте 390 км, а OTV-4 - 350.

Ну и, наконец, у объекта видимая яркость совпадает с предыдущими наблюдениями X-37B.

Единственная официально объявленная полезная нагрузка X-37B в пятом полете - эксперимент Исследовательской лаборатории ВВС США - "продвинутый встроенный в конструкцию термический расширитель" - технология для более легкой и дешевой системы терморегулирования космического аппарата. Логично предположить, что тест такой системы будет длиться долго, и OTV-5 может побить длительность предыдущего полета в 718 суток. Также, бывает, что X-37B берет с собой небольшие спутники, но пока что ни один новый объект из запуска 2017-052 в каталоге не появился. Так что в ожидании новостей остается надеяться на энтузиастов - только они могут опубликовать, например, фотографию аппарата в полете, если сумеют его заснять.

P.S. А вот Zuma, скорее всего, действительно сгорел в атмосфере. По крайней мере энтузиасты ничего не нашли."

https://lozga.livejournal.com/171045.html

----------


## Avia M

> Президент РФ Владимир Путина 12 апреля, в День космонавтики, посетит реконструированный исторический павильон "Космос" на ВДНХ, на базе которого создан уникальный для нашей страны Центр "Космонавтика и авиация".


Впечатляет. Рекомендую посетить...

----------


## OKA

"Началась защита проекта многоразового космоплана Dream Chaser


Dream Chaser U.S. Air Force

Американская компания Sierra Nevada, занимающаяся разработкой многоразового космоплана Dream Chaser, приступила к защите технического проекта этого аппарата. Как пишет Aviation Week, защитить проект космоплана планируется к июлю 2018 года. Одновременно с защитой проекта разработчик занялся и сборкой первого орбитального образца аппарата, который в 2020 году сможет выполнить первый космический полет.

Защита проекта предполагает предоставление представителям заказчика обоснований всех принятых при разработке той или иной техники решений. Этот этап может занимать несколько месяцев в зависимости от сложности конечной разработки. При этом по мере защиты заказчик может вносить корректировки в проект и отвергать какие-либо дорогостоящие, сложные или неоправданные решения.

В начале февраля 2018 года стало известно, что NASA, выступающее основным заказчиком космоплана Dream Chaser, провело предварительное рассмотрение технического проекта и одобрило его. Тогда же агентство назначило первый полет челнока к Международной космической станции на 2020 год.

Теперь в Sierra Nevada заявили, что полет Dream Chaser в 2020 году станет первым космическим полетом в рамках программы разработки аппарата и первой доставкой грузов на Международную космическую станцию с его помощью. Во время этой миссии на борту аппарата будет находиться дополнительное топливо, необходимое для проведения проверок космоплана за пределами атмосферы.

К настоящему времени Sierra Nevada собрала часть корпуса космоплана. Теперь она ожидает поставки от американской компании Lockheed Martin, выступающей субподрядчиком в проекте, защитных панелей планера и легкого композитного силового каркаса аппарата. Когда именно планируется завершить сборку первого орбитального образца Dream Chaser, пока неизвестно.

Сегодня уже существует один летный образец Dream Chaser, однако он не может считаться полноценным космопланом, поскольку не приспособлен для полетов в безвоздушном пространстве. Этот демонстратор технологий используется для летных испытаний в атмосфере Земли в режимах снижения, планирования и посадки.

Dream Chaser конструктивно основан на проекте космоплана HL-20, разработка которого велась в 1990-х годах. Новый космоплан получил складное крыло. Благодаря этому техническому решению его можно закрепить не на корпусе ракеты-носителя, а разместить внутри головного обтекателя. Это дает выигрыш при балансировке носителя и позволяет сэкономить топливо при старте за счет снижения лобового сопротивления.

Максимальная взлетная масса Dream Chaser составляет 11,3 тонны. Аппарат имеет в длину девять метров и размах крыла семь метров. Предполагается, что космоплан можно будет выводить в космос на разных ракетах-носителях, включая Atlas V, Delta IV и Falcon Heavy. Аппарат сможет доставлять на МКС 5,5 тонны груза и возвращать на Землю до двух тонн.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/21/dreamchaser





> Впечатляет. Рекомендую посетить...




Хорошо, что хоть какие-никакие макеты воткнули и немного железа. Но к посещению обязателен! ))

Ну можно телекранов понавесить, с изображениями и движущимися картинками (и библиотеки не нужны становятся))

Не впечатляет)) Всё равно хорошо, что у многих причастных к космонавтике есть работа))

Отраслевые и заводские музеи покруче будут)) Пока ещё сохранены. 

Ходынку и окрестности в угоду бывшему патриоту Москвы под застрой отдали- а ведь зря. Такой аэрокосмический мегамузеище можно было сделать...

Окрестности Мос.обл. тоже к этому (аэрокосмическому) музэю располагают. 

Вот получается жэж, например, у амеров :

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051612148

Ну или так :

http://ru.france.fr/ru/discover/cite-de-lespace

Пишут, что для детворы и пОдростков увлекательно))

https://www.tripadvisor.ru/Attractio...Occitanie.html


Монинский Центральный Музей надо в порядок приводить, а не фазендами забивать пространства))

А то у крыльев самолётных век не вечен, пора и сверху от осадков прикрывать ))

----------


## Avia M

> Отраслевые и заводские музеи покруче будут))


То ж не музей. Музей "под памятником". Критерии "крутизны" у посетителей различны...

----------


## OKA

> То ж не музей. Музей "под памятником". Критерии "крутизны" у посетителей различны...


Лётчики Герои СССР бывают разные :

"...Фильм «Салют-7» Владимир Джанибеков уже посмотрел, впечатления остались неоднозначные.

– У меня сложное отношение к этому фильму. С точки зрения художественной картинки проделана прекрасная работа: потрясающие кадры, эффекты, актеры сыграли великолепно, даже невесомость удалось передать очень круто, – говорит Владимир Джанибеков. – Но присутствует какой-то американский вариант воздействия на мозги зрителей.

– Что вы имеете в виду?

– Показали страшных русских генералов, готовых расстреливать своих в космосе. В фильме присутствует и высшее руководство страны с угрозами. Хотя все было ровно наоборот: все надеялись на успех, спрашивали, чего не хватает, чтобы все получилось. Никогда не угрожали нам. Работники ЦК КПСС и Минобороны только поддерживали, желали победы и соболезновали, если что-то шло не так.

Наша армия несет другую функцию: выручать, спасать, защищать и никогда не убивать. Когда люди за рубежом будут внимательнее смотреть ситуацию в Центре управления полетами, как вы думаете, это мимо пройдет? Нет. Вообще, как было на самом деле, можно прочитать в книге Виктора Савиных «Записки с мертвой станции». Да и в бортовом журнале не было никаких намеков на угрозы.

– А как вас сыграли – понравилось?

– Меня не показали, я вообще не хотел бы, чтобы меня точно кто-то сыграл, – это нереально. У нас был идеальный экипаж с Виктором Савиных, но в фильме накрутили страстей. Объема инея на стенах такого тоже не было – воды столько не летало, вся она расползлась по стенам. Но в киноленте это сделали ради красоты.

– За успешное выполнение задач полета к станции «Салют-7» Виктор Савиных получил вторую Звезду Героя, вам же третью Звезду Героя Советского Союза не дали, не было обидно?

– И слава Богу, что не дали! Ведь тогда сделали бы из меня идола и не дали нормально жить. А так у меня была возможность уходить в сторонку от общественности, я ведь не артист и абсолютно не публичный человек..."

https://www.yaplakal.com/forum7/topic1675979.html



"Первый космонавт Сирии, летавший на советскую космическую станцию "Мир", призывает к миру российский народ

В конце июля 1987 года сирийский летчик Мухаммед Ахмед Фарис отправился в космос в рамках советской космической программы и провел на орбитальной станции "Мир" семь дней. Спустя 25 лет, в начале августа 2012 года, он бежал от режима сирийского президента Башара Асада, жестоко подавлявшего выступления оппозиции. Теперь Фарис, Герой Советского Союза, обращается к "великому русскому народу" с призывом не воевать против народа Сирии.

В конце сентября 2015 года в Швеции проходил конгресс астронавтов, на который был приглашен и живущий в Турции Фарис. Однако на конгресс он не попал: шведские власти отказались выдать ему визу, и испанской газете "Эль-Мундо", опубликовавшей интервью с Фарисом, не удалось выяснить причины отказа. В это время в Европе начался кризис с беженцами, среди которых немало людей, бежавших от сирийской гражданской войны.

Организаторы конгресса, с которыми связалось Радио Свобода, чтобы взять интервью у Фариса, передали электронный адрес его среднего сына. Кутайба Фарис, 1981 года рождения, прекрасно помнит поездку с отцом в Советский Союз, жизнь в Звездном городке, где тот проходил подготовку, советских космонавтов (и называет "первого человека в космосе" Алексея Леонова, в 80-х бывшего заместителем начальника центра подготовки, "дядей Леоновым"):

    Дядя Леонов пришел в школу уговорить меня прочитать стихотворение на русском языке

– Я это никогда не забуду. Когда мой отец отправился в СССР для подготовки к космическому полету, с ним были я, моя мать и старшая сестра. Мне тогда было семь лет. Я отлично помню Звездный городок неподалеку от Москвы. Я там жил и учился два с половиной года. Хорошо помню друзей детства – Сашу, Алика, Зину. Моих учителей Любовь и Веру. До сих пор помню некоторые революционные песни, которые воспевают человека и свободу. Помню, как мы пели песни о ленинской революции против угнетения и деспотии. Отлично помню, как дядя космонавт Леонов (первый, кто вышел в открытый космос) пришел ко мне в школу уговорить меня прочитать стихотворение на русском языке в школьном театре. Я никогда не забуду добрый и дружественный русский народ, у которого я очень многому научился, а лучшее, чему я научился, – это быть свободным и всегда стоять на стороне добра и справедливости, во что бы то ни стало. Я мечтаю еще раз съездить в тот замечательный город, который до сих пор жив во мне.

Младшего брата Кутайбы Фариса, родившегося в конце 1987 года, назвали в честь советской космической станции – Мир.

Имя Мухаммеда Ахмеда Фариса, ставшее после космического полета знаменитым на родине (как выяснится позже, эта известность принесет ему неприятности), вновь появится в сообщениях международных информационных агентств в 2012 году. Тогда, во время "арабской весны", после того как силы президента Башара Асада начали жестоко подавлять массовые протесты, первый сирийский космонавт, генерал сирийской армии, бежит из страны и выступает в поддержку оппозиционной Свободной сирийской армии..."

...  Несмотря на то что со времени начала российской воздушной агрессии против сирийского народа пошел второй месяц, можно сказать следующее: наибольшее количество разрушений – в инфраструктуре; также были убиты тысячи невинных жителей, среди которых много детей, женщин и стариков. То, что налеты российской авиации направлены против ИГИЛ, – это лживые утверждения, поскольку 90% российских авиаударов наносятся против Свободной сирийской армии, которая сражается против тирании Асада. Эти удары не смогли остановить сирийскую оппозицию, которая продолжает сражаться против армии Асада, в конце концов правое дело сирийского народа одержит верх..."

https://www.svoboda.org/a/27375320.html

Вот вам и "херой"))


Познавательно :

"Космонавты, единственные в своих странах" :

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...BC%D0%B8%D1%80

Ремек выручал Йена, когда того гнобили либерасты. А про семью Гермашевского говорить не приходится :

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93...BB%D0%B0%D0%B2

----------


## FLOGGER

> Показали страшных русских генералов, готовых расстреливать своих в космосе.


К сожалению, это выдумка не сценариста. Это я собственными ушами услышал по телеку от
 А. Леонова! После чего окончательно потерял к нему всякий интерес и уважение. Была, наверное, какая-то годовщина полета "Восхода-2", ну и он там "рассказывал". И именно он утверждал, что П. Беляев ему сказал, что в случае неудачи с возвращением в СА, он (Беляев) должн бып его застрелить. Правда, куда после этого он должен был девать тело, Леонов не сказал. Видимо, выпихнуть наружу. Я был просто ошарашен таким заявлением. Странно, что многоуважаемый космонавт В. Джанибеков об этом не знает. Я имею в виду слова Леонова.
Сам я этот фильм смотреть не стал, т. к. заранее посчитал его ненаучной фантастикой и фуфлом. И, думаю, не ошибся.

----------


## Avia M

Соединенные Штаты и их партнеры по созданию окололунной орбитальной станции Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway вынуждают Россию строить шлюзовой модуль по американским техническим стандартам, сообщил РИА Новости источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
Россия и США в сентябре 2017 года подписали соглашение о намерениях по созданию окололунной станции Deep Space Gateway. Недавно название проекта было изменено на Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway. Согласно предварительным договоренностям, Россия может изготовить шлюзовую камеру для выходов экипажей в открытый космос. Ожидается, что строительство станции начнется в 2022 году, а российский отсек к ней присоединят в 2024 году. В середине апреля в Хьюстоне (США) прошло заседание международной группы по техническим стандартам, в ходе которого обсуждались спецификации станции.
"Партнеры призывают нас создавать российский шлюзовой модуль для окололунной станции по американским техническим требованиям и стандартам. Это значит, что системы электропитания, обеспечения терморегуляции модуля, обеспечения жизнедеятельности внутри него, все интерфейсы должны быть американскими. В ходе переговоров всякий раз подчеркивалось, что NASA — лидеры проекта, поэтому они задают правила игры"

https://news.rambler.ru/tech/3968425...nnoy-stantsii/

----------


## OKA

"Первый ангольский спутник связи Angosat-1, изготовленный РКК "Энергия" и запущенный на ракете "Зенит" в декабре прошлого года, официально признан неработоспособным.

"Первый геостационарный спутник Анголы Angosat-1 официально объявлен неработоспособным", — заявил в понедельник в Луанде министр связи и информационных технологий Анголы Хосе Карвалью да Роша. Его слова приводит местное агентство ANGOP.

Запуск Angosat-1 на ракете "Зенит" состоялся 26 декабря 2017 года. Он был застрахован российскими компаниями на 121 миллион долларов. После выведения на орбиту связь с космическим аппаратом была потеряна, затем на короткое время восстановлена и вновь потеряна."


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180423/1519209046.html



"Российский грузовой космический корабль "Прогресс МС-07", месяц назад покинувший Международную космическую станцию (МКС) и все это время участвующий в научных экспериментах, сведут с орбиты и затопят в Тихом океане 26 апреля, сообщили РИА Новости в понедельник в Центре управления полетами (ЦУП).

Корабль отчалил от МКС 28 марта. С тех пор он задействован в эксперименте "Изгиб", целью которого является исследование движения грузового корабля в различных режимах закрутки при поддержании гравитационной и солнечной ориентации.

"По предварительным расчетным данным баллистической службы ЦУПа, команда на торможения для сведения корабля с орбиты будет выдана в 7:51 мск 26 апреля", — сказали в ЦУПе.

Район падения несгоревших в плотных слоях атмосферы находится примерно в трех тысячах километров восточнее столицы Новой Зеландии — Веллингтона.

"Прогресс МС-07" был запущен на ракете "Союз-2.1а" 14 октября 2017 года с космодрома Байконур. К МКС корабль пристыковался 14 октября. Грузовик доставил необходимые экипажу МКС топливо, кислород, продукты питания, аппаратуру для научных экспериментов и посылки для космонавтов и астронавтов — около двух с половиной тонн грузов.

"Прогресс МС-07" должен был стать первым космическим "грузовиком", отправившимся к МКС по сверхкороткой схеме стыковки. Планировалось, что "Прогресс" долетит до станции за 3,5 часа вместо традиционных двух суток. Реализовать данный план не удалось: запуск по техническим причинам был перенесен на резервную дату, и было принято решение, что корабль полетит к МКС по стандартной двухсуточной схеме. Переход на двухсуточную схему при пусках рассматривается как запасной вариант и является штатной ситуацией."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180423/1519215570.html





> Соединенные Штаты и их партнеры по созданию окололунной орбитальной станции Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway вынуждают Россию строить шлюзовой модуль по американским техническим стандартам, сообщил РИА Новости источник в ракетно-космической отрасли...


Чуть подробнее :

"США предлагают использовать свои скафандры вместо российских "Орланов" для выходов в открытый космос с борта окололунной станции Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway, сообщил РИА Новости источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Россия и США в сентябре 2017 года подписали соглашение о намерениях по созданию окололунной станции Deep Space Gateway. Недавно название проекта было изменено на Lunar Orbital Platform – Gateway. Согласно предварительным договоренностям, Россия может изготовить шлюзовую камеру для выходов экипажей в открытый космос. Ожидается, что строительство станции начнется в 2022 году, а российский отсек к ней присоединят в 2024 году. В середине апреля в Хьюстоне (США) прошло заседание международной группы по техническим стандартам, в ходе которого обсуждались спецификации станции.

"Речь идет о том, что выходы в открытый космос из российского шлюза предлагается проводить в американских скафандрах", — рассказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, иностранные партнеры вынуждают Россию создавать шлюзовой модуль под американские стандарты, и, соответственно, под разрабатываемые в США новые скафандры, предназначенные для использования при полетах к Луне. Объясняется такое требование тем, что в России создание лунных скафандров сейчас не ведется, а держать на небольшой окололунной станции два разных комплекта нерационально. Соответственно, при использовании американских скафандров системы обеспечения выхода в открытый космос тоже должны быть сделаны под оборудование США, уточнил собеседник агентства.

В январе 2018 года СМИ сообщили, что Россия намерена предложить свои скафандры для работы космонавтов и астронавтов во время выходов в открытый космос с международной окололунной станции Deep Space Gateway. Прототипом может послужить скафандр "Орлан" последнего поколения, который сейчас используется на Международной космической станции. При этом исполнительный директор госкорпорации "Роскосмос" по пилотируемым программам, космонавт Сергей Крикалёв тогда уточнил, что системы российского шлюзового отсека должны быть универсальными и приспособленными для работы в российском и в американском космическом облачении.

Сейчас на МКС используются универсальные шлюзовые отсеки. Из российского модуля "Пирс" и американской шлюзовой камеры Quest можно выходить в российских "Орланах" и американских EMU (Extravehicular Mobility Unit). Такое техническое решение было заложено на этапе проектирования станции, хотя такая возможность так никогда и не использовалась.

В настоящее время в США для космического корабля Orion, который планируется использовать для доставки экипажей на окололунную станцию, разрабатывается спасательный скафандр MACES. Он создается на базе скафандра ACES, разработанного для экипажей шаттлов.

В то же время единственный в России производитель космических скафандров НПП "Звезда" пока не получил заказ на разработку спецоблачения для использования на окололунной станции, сообщил в марте РИА Новости генеральный директор — главный конструктор предприятия Сергей Поздняков. По его словам, предприятие не получало официальной информации о том, какие скафандры будут использоваться в российском шлюзовом модуле окололунной станции.

Переговоры о создании окололунной станции начались в 2013 году. Согласно современной концепции, в 2022 году к Луне будет направлен американский двигательно-энергетический модуль, в 2023 году к нему присоединится американский жилой модуль. Следующим на станции должен появиться российский шлюзовой модуль. В качестве средств его запуска к Луне рассматриваются российская ракета тяжелого класса "Ангара-А5" и американская сверхтяжелая ракета SLS. Во втором случае он отправится к Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway в связке с американским пилотируемым кораблем Orion. Российский шлюз предназначен для выходов экипажей на поверхность станции для проведения научных экспериментов и монтажа оборудования. Он состоит из двух "комнат": сферической с люком для выходов в открытый космос и узлами стыковки, а также цилиндрической — для размещения научного оборудования. Сверху модуля планируется установить канадскую руку-манипулятор для помощи космонавтам в перемещении грузов из шлюзового люка на поверхность станции. Планируется, что Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway будет посещаемой международными экипажами, а не постоянно обитаемой, как сейчас МКС. Это связано с требованиями безопасности за пределами магнитных поясов Земли."

"Соединенные Штаты и их партнеры по созданию окололунной орбитальной станции Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway вынуждают Россию строить шлюзовой модуль по американским техническим стандартам, рассказал РИА Новости источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Это значит, что системы электропитания, обеспечения терморегуляции модуля, обеспечения жизнедеятельности внутри него, все интерфейсы должны быть американскими. В ходе переговоров всякий раз подчеркивалось, что NASA — лидеры проекта, поэтому они задают правила игры", — отметил собеседник агентства.

По его словам, требования к техническим стандартам обсуждались всеми партнерами, а это, помимо России и США, — Европа, Канада и Япония. В большинстве случаев участники проекта ориентировались на предложения США, поскольку их космическая промышленность использует американские стандарты со времени начала строительства Международной космической станции.

В состав американского сегмента МКС входят японский и европейский модули, канадская рука-манипулятор Canadarm. Соответственно, эти страны придерживаются американских стандартов и интерфейсов. На российском сегменте свои стандарты.

Так, в российских модулях МКС применяется система электропитания, рассчитанная на 28 вольт, а в американском — на 120. Различаются химические компоненты, на которых основаны внутренние и наружные системы терморегулирования станций, — вода и аммиак на американском сегменте, триол и изооктан на российском. Применяются разные интерфейсы электрических кабелей, информационных систем.

Российская сторона, защищая свои стандарты, пыталась вернуться к опыту МКС с ее разделением на отсеки. Однако американская делегация выступила резко против такой позиции.

По его словам, конкретные решения еще не приняли.

"Нас пока держат в проекте, но с большим удовольствием избавились бы. И не столько по политическим причинам, и даже не потому, что у нас другие стандарты и параметры оборудования, а потому, что мы обычно отстаем по всем технологическим циклам изготовления космической техники и до сих пор не имеем утвержденной на уровне "Роскосмоса" или правительства программы своего участия в этом проекте. Все переговоры ведутся пока по инициативе предприятий и институтов ракетно-космической отрасли России", — рассказал собеседник агентства.

"Роскосмос" и Ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" (производитель космических модулей) пока не смогли предоставить РИА Новости свои комментарии.

Переговоры по станции

Переговоры о создании окололунной станции начались в 2013 году. В сентябре 2017-го Россия и США подписали соглашение о намерениях по созданию окололунной станции Deep Space Gateway. Позднее название проекта изменили на Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway.

Согласно предварительным договоренностям, Россия изготовит шлюзовую камеру для выходов экипажа в открытый космос. Ожидается, что строительство станции начнется в 2022 году, а российский отсек к ней присоединят в 2024-м. В середине апреля в Хьюстоне прошло заседание международной группы по техническим стандартам, в ходе которого обсуждались спецификации объекта.

Для запуска российского модуля рассматриваются ракета тяжелого класса "Ангара-А5" и американская сверхтяжелая ракета SLS. Во втором случае он отправится к Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway в связке с американским пилотируемым кораблем Orion.

Российский шлюз предназначен для выходов экипажа на поверхность станции для проведения научных экспериментов и монтажа оборудования. Он состоит из двух "комнат": сферической с люком для выходов в открытый космос и узлами стыковки, а также цилиндрической — для размещения научного оборудования.

Сверху модуля планируется установить канадскую руку-манипулятор для помощи космонавтам в перемещении грузов из шлюзового люка на поверхность станции. Планируется, что Lunar Orbital Platform — Gateway будет посещаемой международными экипажами, а не постоянно обитаемой, как сейчас МКС. Это связано с требованиями безопасности за пределами магнитных поясов Земли."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180423/1519192520.html

https://ria.ru/space/20180423/1519190888.html

----------


## Avia M

> "Первый ангольский спутник связи Angosat-1, изготовленный РКК "Энергия" и запущенный на ракете "Зенит" в декабре прошлого года, официально признан неработоспособным.


Второй...

МОСКВА, 23 апр — РИА Новости. Новый ангольский спутник связи Angosat-2 будет лучше по своим техническим характеристикам, чем вышедший из строя первый космический аппарат,

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180423/1519213976.html

----------


## OKA

" Восстановлен Центр дальней космической связи в Крыму

В Крыму еще с советских времен расположен Центр дальней космической связи (ЦДКС) развёрнутый в 1958 году на южном склоне горы Кошка близ Симеиза. Он предназначался для наблюдения за космическим пространством, применялся для управления межпланетными космическими аппаратами, осуществлял контроль орбитальной группировки, проводил научные исследования.

Отсюда велось управление 41 кораблем «Союз», 6 орбитальными станциями «Салют», 14 грузовыми кораблями «Прогресс», осуществляли связь с космическим кораблём «Восток».

В центре работает уникальный радиоастрономический телескоп РТ-70. Диаметр его зеркала — 70 метров, площадь — 2500 кв. метров. По своим характеристикам он не имеет равных в мире и ни разу не модернизировался.

Так же в советское время в Центре была размещена система дальней космической связи АДУ-1000 - часть приёмного комплекса «Плутон», созданный для изучения дальнего космоса.

После распада СССР, Крым оказался на территории Украины, которой развитие космических программ было не слишком интересно. Центр дальней космической связи из военного превратился в гражданскую обсерваторию, входящую в Академию наук Украины. В 2013 году часть антенн системы дальней космической связи АДУ-1000 была демонтирована на металлолом для погашения задолженности Центра. Оставшиеся антенны просто ржавели

Из всех сооружений комплекса в рабочем состоянии оставалась лишь одна антенна, с помощью которой Украина надеялась управлять телекоммуникационным спутником «Лыбидь». Впрочем спутник так и не был запущен, и находится в России у его разработчика в ИСС имени академика М. Ф. Решетнёва.

И вот наконец, после возвращения Крыма в состав России, Центр Управления Космической связью удалось восстановить и модернизировать.

    Евпаторийский Центр дальней космической связи восстановлен и используется для управления МКС. Об этом в интервью газете «Известия» рассказал начальник Центра управления полетами (ЦУП) Максим Матюшин.

Модернизация комплекса продолжается. Минобороны России в 2015 году на базе Центра была создана войсковая часть 81415.

    — Министром обороны утверждена «дорожная карта» до 2020 года по развитию этой воинской части. В соответствии с ней у нас заложены средства по наращиванию новой техники, обучению личного состава, — сообщил командующий Войсками воздушно-космической обороны России генерал-лейтенант Александр Головко на церемонии передачи Боевого знамени части."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1917703.html





> .. Новый ангольский спутник связи Angosat-2 будет лучше по своим техническим характеристикам, чем вышедший из строя первый космический аппарат..]


Посмотрим))

----------


## Avia M

Российская космическая система навигации ГЛОНАСС больше не отстает от своего конкурента GPS. Об этом доложил президенту вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин.
Она работает в полном составе – 24 космических аппарата. 23 – прежнее поколение «Глонасс-М», 24-й аппарат – это «Глонасс-К» нового поколения, - доложил Рогозин. - И ещё один аппарат находится в орбитальном резерве. На земле мы имеем шесть аппаратов, то есть в случае необходимости мы сразу поднимаем эту группировку и дополняем необходимым количеством.
Со следующего года начнется ввод нового поколения космических аппаратов «Глонасс-К2», позволяющих повышать качество навигационного сигнала.

https://www.kp.ru/daily/26823/3860488/

----------


## OKA

" Аэрокосмическое агентство NASA и Европейское космическое агентство (ЕКА) подписали соглашение о намерениях по исследованию способов доставки образцов марсианского грунта на Землю. Если проект будет реализован, он потребует как минимум трех миссий и первого запуска ракеты с Марса.

Исследование элементного состава почвы может многое рассказать о прошлом и настоящем Марса. Например, была ли его поверхность некогда покрыта глобальным океаном, а также пригоден ли грунт планеты для выращивания растений. Сегодняшние исследования почвы Марса проводятся двумя типами аппаратов — спутниками и марсоходами. Первые с помощью анализаторов спектра исследуют планету с орбиты, в то время как вторые, в частности марсоход «Кьюриосити», берут непосредственно пробы грунта. Тем не менее, на сегодняшний день еще никому не удавалось привезти образцы на Землю, хотя сейчас существует несколько проектов подобных миссий.

В 2020 году к Марсу отправится ровер NASA, который по мере передвижения по планете будет собирать образцы грунта в специальные контейнеры. Ожидается, что эти контейнеры (всего их будет до 31 штуки) в будущем могут быть доставлены в лаборатории, находящиеся на Земле. Примерно в то же время начнется второй этап российско-европейской миссии «Экзомарс». К 2021 году на поверхность Красной планеты прибудет марсоход, оборудованный 70-сантиметровым буром с тремя наращиваемыми штангами. Он получит уникальные пробы почвы с глубины двух метров и доставит их на спускаемую платформу.

Полученные образцы потенциально смогут улететь с Марса на ракете Mars Ascent Vehicle. Проект уже несколько лет находится в разработке, однако до сих пор не был реализован. Предполагается, что это должно быть довольно миниатюрное транспортное средство, которое сможет доставить груз весом до 250 килограммов. Кроме того, на орбиту Марса потребуется вывести «встречающий» корабль, на борт которого будут помещены собранные образцы. После этого, он отправится обратно на нашу планету и приземлится, предположительно, в США, где будет проведет научный анализ.

В соглашении, подписанном 26 апреля, излагаются потенциальные роли двух космических агентств и обсуждается, каким образом они могут помочь друг другу. Результаты исследования возможностей миссии будут представлены в Совете министров стран-участниц ЕКА в 2019 году. Там же будут приняты решения о продолжении разработки этих миссий.

В ноябре 2018 года участники миссии «ЭкзоМарс» выберут место посадки будущего марсохода. Им станет либо равнина Оксиа, либо долина Мавра. Кроме того, орбитальный зонд Trace Gas Orbiter, отправленный к Марсу в рамках первого этапа миссии «ЭкзоМарс», уже передал на Землю первые изображения поверхности планеты, сделанные с рабочей орбиты.

Кристина Уласович "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/27/yo...-piece-of-mars


))



" Орбитальный модуль TGO российско-европейской миссии «ЭкзоМарс» передал первые изображения Красной планеты, сделанные с рабочей орбиты. Европейская научная аппаратура CaSSIS (Colour and Stereo Surface Imaging System) во время периода калибровок 20 апреля сделала удивительный снимок, на котором изображена часть кратера Королёва. На снимке – сегмент кратера с ледяным покровом на скальном гребне. Основные исследования с помощью аппаратуры CaSSIS начнутся 28 апреля.

Космический аппарат TGO занял рабочую круговую орбиту высотой в 400 км в середине апреля. Последующие пару недель после выхода на рабочую орбиту специалисты международной миссии проводили калибровку научной аппаратуры для проведения научных экспериментов.

Основная задача миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2016» – провести детальное исследование атмосферных газов, составляющих незначительную долю марсианской атмосферы. Российские и европейские научные приборы будут искать метан и окись углерода, которые могут являться основными показателями геологической или биологической активности на поверхности планеты. Помимо поиска следов «жизни» планеты TGO займется созданием карты марсианских залежей льда, внутри которых может быть заключен метан и органические останки марсианских микробов. 

Проект «ЭкзоМарс» — совместный проект РОСКОСМОСА и Европейского космического агентства по исследованию Марса, его поверхности, атмосферы и климата с орбиты и на поверхности планеты. Он откроет новый этап исследования космоса для Европы и России."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25009/

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/171837.html

----------


## OKA

"Начальник отдела авиации "Роскосмоса" Владимир Борисов помещен в СИЗО по делу о крупном мошенничестве, сообщила в четверг "Интерфаксу" пресс-секретарь Мещанского суда столицы Юлия Бочарова.

"Решение о заключении Борисова под стражу было принято 13 апреля. В настоящее время мера пресечения в отношении него продлена до 30 июля", - сказала она.

Борисову предъявлено обвинение в мошенничестве, совершенном организованной группой в особо крупном размере (ч. 4 ст. 159 УК РФ).

Как уточнила пресс-секретарь суда, кроме Борисова по уголовному делу проходят еще два фигуранта, "в том числе А.Мурашов, который также содержится под стражей"."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/611128

"А в космосе тоже проблемы.." )



"Разрабатываемая китайская ракета-носитель среднего класса «Чанчжэн-8» получит первую ступень, адаптированную для повторного использования. После отделения от второй ступени она будет приземляться на двигателях подобно тому, как приземляется первая ступень Falcon 9. Ожидается, что первый запуск китайской ракеты состоится не раньше 2020 года, сообщает Spacenews.

Большинство ракет-носителей используются в полностью одноразовом режиме, при котором все элементы ракеты разрушаются после запуска из-за падения на Землю или остаются в космосе в качестве космического мусора. Тем не менее, некоторые компании и космические агентства разрабатывали, эксплуатируют или собираются создавать многоразовые системы выведения, потому что это позволяет значительно снизить стоимость запусков. Один из самых известных проектов — орбитальный ракетоплан «Спейс Шаттл», который возвращался на аэродром, а боковые ускорители приземлялись на море на парашютах. Сегодня единственной используемой частично многоразовой ракетой-носителем является Falcon 9 компании SpaceX. После разделения ступеней первая ступень садится на морскую платформу или космодром, используя для торможения только свои двигатели.

Конструктор Лун Лэхао (Long Lehao) из Исследовательского института технологии ракетостроения КНР, разрабатывающего ракеты семейства «Чанчжэн», рассказал на Китайском Международном Симпозиуме по коммерческому освоению космоса в Харбине о планах по созданию ракеты-носителя среднего класса «Чанчжэн-8». Она будет способна выводить на солнечно-синхронную орбиту высотой 700 километров полезную нагрузку массой до 4,5 тонн. Главное отличие «Чанчжэн-8» от других китайских ракет-носителей — возвращаемая первая ступень. Судя по представленному слайду, разработчики решили использовать схему посадки, похожую на ту, которую применяет SpaceX. Первая ступень вместе с боковыми ускорителями будет тормозить своими двигателями и управлять местом посадки с помощью решетчатых аэродинамических рулей в верхней части ступени. Посадка будет осуществляться на посадочные опоры центрального сегмента и боковых ускорителей.


Другой китайский специалист в области ракетостроения рассказал Spacenews, что центральный сегмент первой ступени будет основан на первой ступени «Чанчжэн-7». Вторая ступень будет основана на используемой в «Чанчжэн-3A», а два боковых твердотопливных ускорителя на двигателях, используемых в твердотопливной ракете «Чанчжэн-11». Предполагается, что первый запуск ракеты произойдет не раньше 2020 года.

Китайская частная космическая компания Linkspace также разрабатывает ракету Newline-1 с возвращаемой первой ступенью, но легкого класса. Ее первый запуск также запланирован на 2020 год. Пока у компании есть масштабные модели ракеты, на которых инженеры отрабатывают алгоритмы и аппараты для точной и мягкой посадки первой ступени.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/03/reusable-booster

----------


## Avia M

Первый российский космонавт может отправиться к Луне на американском космическом корабле Orion ориентировочно в 2024 году,

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180504/1519861713.html

----------


## OKA

" На специализированном тренажёре «Дон-Союз» проходит один из основных элементов практической подготовки экипажа к полёту. Этот тренажёр предназначен для формирования и поддержания у космонавтов и астронавтов навыков ручного управления транспортным пилотируемым кораблём (ТПК) и его системами при выполнении сближения, облёта, причаливания, стыковки и расстыковки с Международной космической станцией (МКС).

В рамках своей «предстартовой сессии» в ЦПК члены основного и дублирующего экипажей 56/57-й длительной экспедиции на МКС – Сергея ПРОКОПЬЕВА, Александра ГЕРСТА и Олега КОНОНЕНКО, Давида СЕН-ЖАКА сдали экзамен на тренажёре «Дон-Союз» по ручному сближению. За время экзаменационной тренировки каждый экипаж выполнил по четыре режима, отработав ручное сближение с МКС, завершая режим зависанием на оси стыковочного узла c заданными параметрами. При этом были отработаны четыре нештатные ситуации, две из которых связаны с отказом бортовой вычислительной системы и две – с отказом обоих комплектов системы «Курс-НА». Оба экипажа справились с поставленными задачами на «отлично».

После этого космонавтов и астронавтов ждала экзаменационная тренировка на тренажёре «Дон-Союз» по ручному причаливанию и перестыковке. В каждом экзаменационном билете – тоже по четыре режима. В первом режиме – перестыковке – нештатные ситуации не вводились, так как это единственный штатный режим ручного управления. В других режимах были отказы бортовой вычислительной системы и системы «Курс-НА», в том числе один режим предусматривал причаливание и стыковку в тени.

«В тени выполнять касание труднее, поскольку с дальности более 80 метров экипажу сложно ориентироваться по элементам конструкции МКС, которые необходимы для определения параметров движения и удержания корабля на оси стыковочного узла, – пояснил инструктор Игорь КАРЮКИН. – Чтобы видеть стыковочный узел, необходимо подойти к станции на дальность менее 80 метров. Для этого экипаж обязан знать, в какой момент времени корабль войдёт в тень, а значит – вычислить и выдержать определённую скорость. Например, на малом расстоянии – порядка 20-30 метров – освещённость мишени и стыковочного узла будет очень хорошая, как днём, но при такой дальности надо чётко управлять кораблём, оперативно реагировать на любые отклонения».

С этим испытанием космонавты и астронавты тоже благополучно справились. Помимо практических экзаменов проверяются и теоретические знания членов экипажей. Так, сегодня основной и дублирующий экипажи МКС-56/57 в полном составе, а именно: космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ, астронавт ESA Александр ГЕРСТ, астронавт NASA Серина АУНЬЁН-ЧЭНСЕЛЛОР и космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег КОНОНЕНКО, астронавт CSA Давид СЕН-ЖАК, астронавт NASA Энн МАККЛЕЙН соответственно, успешно сдали зачёты по программе полёта ТПК «Союз МС» и РС МКС. 10-11 мая 2018 года их ждёт сложный и ответственный этап, завершающий подготовку экипажей в ЦПК, – комплексные экзаменационные тренировки."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25031/

Познавательно :

"Старые обещания Росса Перо

    О старом обещании миллиардера Росса Перо, скупавшего за бесценок артефакты советской космической программы.

    Как иногда полезно читать старую прессу! Такие попадаются откровения! В связи с недавним открытием павильона Космос на ВДНХ - очень актуально. Статья в Вашингтон Пост от 23 мая 1997 года под заголовком "Десант советских артефактов" начинается ироническими словами:

    "Шоу в Национальном музее аэронавтики и космоса способно воспламенить холодную кровь старого война. Сегодня выставка великолепных чудесных машин, которые призваны свидетельствовать о прогрессе, достигнутом Америкой в космосе, стала наверное крупнейшей в мире коллекцией достижений советского космоса.
    Некоторые из артефактов бывшей Империи зла арендованы у российского правительства, но большинство принадлежит неудержимому и непримиримому бизнессмену Х. Росу Перо. Он приобрёл их на аукционе Sotheby's. На открытии выставки он обхаживал прибывших на выставку космонавтов. Это что, такой бесстрашный новый мир, или что?"
    Перо приобрёл 227 экспонентов на аукционе 1993 года, включая приземляющийся модуль «Союз» и исследовательский спутник "Меркурий", вместе с лунным скафандром, который никто из космонавтов так и не использовал. Он выставлен рядом с покрытым лунной пылью скафандром миссии Apollo.
    Одна из лучших покупок Перо «Иван Иванович», деревянный тестовый манекен, который любознательные кулаки (крестьяне) пытались вернуть к жизни после того, как его капсула приземлилась в Сибири. Перо отдолжил музею свои экспонаты на 10 лет и допустил историков к остальной части своей коллекции . Она включает в себя официальные журналы полетов, дневники космонавтов и личные вещи и разнообразную аппаратуру, которые, по словам Перо, были несомненно легально куплены.
    «Мы купили эти вещи, потому что они имеют вечную историческую ценность, и было бы преступлением, позволить им затеряться», - говорит Перо. «Я сказал президенту Ельцину, что если Россия когда-либо создаст подходящий космический музей и захочет, чтобы эти вещи вернулись, я буду рад видеть, что они вернутся туда, где им надлежат быть. ».

https://www.washingtonpost.com/archi...=.bfb2466f4ba5 - цинк

    Вот интересно, помнит ли старичок это своё обещание? В 1993 году, понятное дело, ему и в голову не могло прийти, что Россия когда-нибудь сможет возродить павильон Космос на ВДНХ . А потому он считал возможным делать такие громкие, но ничего для него не значащие заявления.
    Между прочим, также очень любопытно было бы узнать, каким образом ракетный двигатель 5Д67 попал в коллекцию некого профессора Александра Рудакова, от имени которого он был выставлен на торги и продан в сентябре прошлого года на аукционе Бонемс?

    Невредно было бы также поинтересоваться, на каком основании в 1993 американскому миллионеру Ричарду Герриоту был продан находящийся в данный момент на Луне советский Луноход-2. Теперь этот ненасытный хапуга пытается застолбить себе участок на Луне на том основании, что там уже 44 года стоит припаркованное его транспортное средство.
https://www.space.com/8073-privately...law-talks.html - цинк

    Ох, какое необъятное поле деятельности могла бы при желании найти для себя Российская прокуратура в истории с разбазариванием достижений советской космической промышленности в начале 90-х! А российские адвокаты просто озолотились бы на делах о реституции.

https://io-bender.livejournal.com/26112.html - цинк

    Боюсь мы больше не увидим ни этих людей, ни этих ружей (с) "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4173866.html



"Система переработки мочи на российском сегменте Международной космической станции (МКС) безотказно работает в ручном режиме, уже получено 25 литров воды в рамках пяти экспериментов. Об этом сообщил ТАСС первый заместитель генконструктора по летной эксплуатации, испытаниям ракетно-космических комплексов и систем РКК "Энергия" Владимир Соловьев.

"За время использования экспериментальной системы СРВ-У-РС нам удалось в ручном режиме получить 25 литров дистиллированной питьевой воды. Всего в ходе идущего эксперимента у нас запланировано восемь циклов запуска этой системы: пять мы уже прошли, осталось еще три", - рассказал Соловьев.

Он отметил, что "в ручном цикле все получается прекрасно, уверен, мы добьемся того, что система будет безотказно работать и в автоматическом режиме".

Эксперимент по получению питьевой воды из мочи РКК "Энергия" проводит совместно с НИИ химического машиностроения. По результатам этой программы будут произведены определенные доработки, а "модуль "Наука", который в ближайшее время мы собираемся запускать, будет укомплектован модифицированным вариантом системы очистки", уточнил Соловьев.

По его словам, на российском сегменте МКС сейчас применяется для переработки урины и совершенствуется мембранно-вакуумная технология, которой нет у партнеров. На станции "Мир" воду получали методом выпаривания, который примерно в два раза менее эффективен."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/5182449

Дело за малым- использовать японскую технологию для пр-ва гамбургеров из известной субстанции)

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 18 мая. /ТАСС/. Российский космический грузовозвращаемый корабль для обеспечения нужд новой орбитальной станции планируется создать в 2022 году. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Российский грузовозвращаемый космический корабль будет создан в 2022 году - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты восстановили вышедший в апреле из строя спутник "Глонасс-М" номер 734, через пять дней он вернется к работе в составе орбитальной группировки.

Об этом сообщил в четверг ТАСС гендиректор компании "Информационные спутниковые системы" (предприятие - изготовитель спутников "Глонасс") Николай Тестоедов.

"Мы его восстановили, сейчас он находится на стадии ввода в группировку. Он за пять дней наберет статистику и после этого будет вновь введен в орбитальную группировку", - сказал он.

По его словам, в составе группировки этот аппарат будет работать до прибытия следующего спутника - "Глонасс-М" номер 756, запуск которого запланирован на 17 июня с космодрома Плесецк. "После ввода в группировку нового аппарата спутник номер 734 перейдет в орбитальный резерв", - уточнил Тестоедов.

Как сообщал ранее Тестоедов, 17 апреля произошел отказ спутника, который был запущен в 2009 году и проработал девять лет вместо семи. Специалисты поставили на подготовку к запуску один из спутников наземного запаса - аппарат номер 756, чтобы заменить вышедший из строя спутник. Он добавил, что в настоящее время в наземном орбитальном резерве шесть аппаратов системы ГЛОНАСС.

В то же время в госкорпорации "Роскосмос" отметили, что аппарат заменят из-за превышения ресурса на два года, добавив, что "количества аппаратов группировки вполне достаточно для реализации ее функционала на территории всего мира".

По данным Роскосмоса, на орбите находятся 25 аппаратов системы ГЛОНАСС, 23 из которых используются по целевому назначению, аппарат номер 734 временно выведен на техобслуживание, еще один аппарат находится на стадии летных испытаний."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/5209613





> МОСКВА, 18 мая. /ТАСС/. Российский космический грузовозвращаемый корабль для обеспечения нужд новой орбитальной станции планируется создать в 2022 году. 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Российский грузовозвращаемый космический корабль будет создан в 2022 году - Космос - ТАСС


На сайте "Энергии" :

https://www.energia.ru/ru/news/news-...ews_05-18.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 23 мая — РИА Новости. Беспилотные электросамолеты, способные летать месяцами и даже годами за счёт питания от солнечной энергии, планируется использовать для предоставления доступа в интернет в любой точке мира в рамках российского проекта спутниковой системы глобальной связи "Эфир"...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180523/1521151928.html

----------


## OKA

" Президент России Владимир Владимирович ПУТИН предложил Дмитрию Олеговичу РОГОЗИНУ возглавить Госкорпорацию «РОСКОСМОС».

Дмитрий РОГОЗИН: «Я сделаю все возможное и необходимое, чтобы оправдать ваше доверие». Дмитрий РОГОЗИН сменит на этом посту Игоря КОМАРОВА.


Дмитрий Олегович РОГОЗИН 

Родился 21 декабря 1963 года в Москве в семье крупного организатора советской оборонной промышленности и военной науки О.К. Рогозина.

    В 1986 году с отличием окончил международное отделение факультета журналистики Московского государственного университета им. М.В.Ломоносова.
    В 1988 году с отличием окончил экономический факультет Университета марксизма-ленинизма при МГК КПСС.
    С 1990 по 1994 год – вице-президент АО «РАУ-Корпорация».
    С 1994 по 1997 год – председатель исполкома Международного конгресса русских общин.
    С 1997 по 2007 год – депутат Государственной Думы Федерального Собрания Российской Федерации трёх созывов, заместитель председателя комитета по безопасности, председатель комитета по международным делам, руководитель делегации Федерального Собрания Российской Федерации в Парламентской ассамблее Совета Европы, руководитель фракции «Родина», заместитель председателя Государственной Думы Федерального Собрания Российской Федерации.
    В 1998 году преподавал специальный курс «Национальная безопасность» в Академии Генерального штаба Вооружённых сил РФ.
    В период с 2002 по 2004 год являлся специальным представителем Президента Российской Федерации по проблемам Калининградской области, связанным с расширением Европейского союза.
    С 2008 по 2011 год – постоянный представитель Российской Федерации при Организации Североатлантического договора (НАТО) в Брюсселе.
    С февраля 2011 по 2012 год – специальный представитель Президента Российской Федерации по взаимодействию с Организацией Североатлантического договора (НАТО) в области противоракетной обороны.
    С  2012 по 2014 год – председатель Военно-промышленной комиссии при Правительстве Российской Федерации.
    23 декабря 2011 года назначен заместителем Председателя Правительства Российской Федерации.
    21 марта 2012 года назначен специальным представителем Президента по Приднестровью.
    С  15 февраля 2012 года является первым заместителем председателя Организационного комитета «Победа»
    С 26 июня 2012 года – председатель Морской коллегии при Правительстве Российской Федерации.
    С 10 сентября 2014 года  – заместитель председателя Военно-промышленной комиссии Российской Федерации, председатель коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии Российской Федерации.

Доктор философских наук, специальность «философия и теории войн». Доктор технических наук, специальность «теория вооружения, военно-техническая политика, система вооружения». Автор ряда книг по вопросам военной стратегии и политики и главный редактор глоссария военной терминологии «Война и мир в терминах и определениях» в редакциях 2004 и 2011 годов.

За освобождение заложников из плена террористических группировок на территории Чеченской Республики в 1996–1999 годах награждён именным оружием. 

Имеет дипломатический ранг Чрезвычайного и Полномочного Посла РФ. Женат, имеет сына, троих внуков."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25100/


" 24 мая 2018 года специалисты предприятий РОСКОСМОСА на космодроме БАЙКОНУР успешно завершили комплекс технологических операций по стыковке транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-09» с переходным отсеком.

По графику подготовки корабля к пуску во вторник, 29 мая, состоится авторский осмотр корабля и накатка головного обтекателя.

Запуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-09» запланирован на 6 июня 2018 года в 14:12:41 мск с площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР. В составе основного экипажа космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ, астронавт Европейского космического агентства (ESA) Александр ГЕРСТ и астронавт NASA Серина АУНЬОН-ЧЕНСЕЛЛОР. Их дублеры – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег КОНОНЕНКО, астронавт Канадского космического агентства (CSА) Давид СЕН-ЖАК и астронавт NASA Энн МАККЛЕЙН."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25098/

----------


## Казанец

Очень познавательно нашу про космонавтику. Что называется, изнутри:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76Hp...PGcPAAIef&t=0s

----------


## OKA

"Компания Virgin Galactic провела вторые испытания суборбитального космического корабля VSS Unity со включенным двигателем. Космоплан развил скорость 1,9 Маха и поднялся почти на 35 километров. В отличие от первого тестового полета, в корабле были установлены дополнительные пассажирские кресла и другое оборудование, за счет чего его центр масс немного изменился, говорится в пресс-релизе компании.

VSS Unity — суборбитальный космический корабль, построенный по проекту SpaceShipTwo, разработанному компанией Virgin Galactic. Он не может выходить на орбиту и предназначен для космического туризма. Сначала корабль с пассажирами на борту с помощью самолета-носителя WhiteKnightTwo поднимает на высоту около 15 километров, затем отделяется и уже за счет собственного двигателя поднимает выше линии Кармана (условной границы космоса, установленной на уровне 100 километров), после чего возвращается на космодром.

В 2014 году первый аппарат серии — VSS Enterprise — разбился во время летных испытаний. После этого компания построила VSS Unity и начала проводить летные испытания с ним. В конце 2016 года аппарат впервые совершил полет в режиме планирования, а в апреле 2018 года он совершил первый полет с включенным двигателем и достиг сверхзвуковой скорости.

29 мая 2018 года VSS Unity снова совершил сверхзвуковой полет. В этот раз инженеры немного изменили компоновку корабля и изменили его центр масс, установив в него дополнительные пассажирские кресла и оборудование. Таким образом они приблизили корабль к финальной версии, на которой будут летать космические туристы.

Во время полета космоплан разогнался до скорости 1,9 Маха и достиг большей высоты, чем в первом полете с включенным двигателем — 34,9 километров вместо 25,7. Двигатель корабля проработал 31 секунду, после чего оперение космоплана поднялось в вертикальное положение для торможения. Затем корабль продолжил полет в режиме планирования и вернулся на космодром в пустыне Мохаве.



Virgin Galactic / YouTube

Кроме Virgin Galactic суборбитальные туристические полеты готовит другая американская компания Blue Origin. Она будет использовать для этого не космоплан, а многоразовую ракету, которая будет взлетать выше линии Кармана и отделять капсулу с пассажирами. После этого ракета будет приземляться на Землю на своем двигателе, а капсула на парашюте. Компания провела уже несколько испытаний и собирается отправить первых туристов в космос в начале 2019 года. Глава Virgin Galactic в недавнем интервью заявил, что до космических полетов на кораблях его компании «остались месяцы, а не годы».

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/30/vss


" 31 мая 2018 года в соответствии с программой подготовки экипажей и транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-09» к запуску к Международной космической станции члены основного и дублирующего экипажей провели вторую тренировку в корабле. Во время контрольного осмотра ТПК в стартовой конфигурации космонавты и астронавты проверили готовность корабля, в тестовом режиме проверили работоспособность различных систем, включая систему связи, и уточнили расположение грузов.

В составе основного экипажа космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ, астронавт Европейского космического агентства Александр ГЕРСТ и астронавт NASA Серина АУНЬОН-ЧЕНСЕЛЛОР. Их дублеры – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег КОНОНЕНКО, астронавт Канадского космического агентства Давид СЕН-ЖАК и астронавт NASA Энн МАККЛЕЙН.

После тренировки космонавты и астронавты познакомились с процессом сборки ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ», которая доставит космический корабль «Союз МС-09» на низкую околоземную орбиту, а также посетили музей космодрома БАЙКОНУР.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-09» запланирован на 6 июня 2018 года в 14:12:41 мск с площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25126/

----------


## OKA

"Надувные космические технологии лягут в основу обитаемой станции на лунной орбите, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
       "Основой лунной станции станет жилой надувной модуль. Как ожидается, его создадут по технологии Bigelow Expandable Activity Module. Предполагается, что он будет представлять собой полую камеру, которая при закачке воздуха сможет увеличиться в 4,5 раза", - сказал источник.
       Предполагается, что первый электродвигательный модуль может быть запущен в 2022 году, жилой - еще через год. Станцию планируется сформировать в 2025 году.

       Технологию по запуску и развертыванию на орбите надувных модулей опробуют на Международной космической станции (МКС).
       Ранее на МКС был развернут надувной модуль BEAM (Bigelow Expandable Activity Module) частной американской компании Bigelow Aerospace. Планируется, что BEAM пробудет в составе станции два года. Модуль представляет собой полую камеру объемом 3,6 кубометра, которая при закачке воздуха раздувается в 4,5 раза до 16 кубометров. Он предназначен для проживания и работы будущих экипажей орбитального комплекса. Согласно открытой информации, контракт на создание этого модуля обошелся Национальному управлению по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA, США) почти в 18 млн долларов.
       Для компании Bigelow Aerospace это третий в истории надувной модуль. Первый модуль Genesis I был запущен 12 июля 2006 года, второй - Genesis II - 28 июня 2007 года. Компания планирует развивать это направление, чтобы в будущем построить орбитальный отель.
       В России работы по созданию трансформируемого модуля находятся на этапе научно-исследовательских и проектно-поисковых разработок. В 2015 году РКК "Энергия" получила патент на изобретение такого модуля, а в начале 2016 года испытала его макет на удары метеоритов размером до 10 см. Его изготовление обошлось в 11 млн рублей.
       В сентябре 2017 года госкорпорация "Роскосмос" и NASA договорились о создании окололунной орбитальной станции Deep Space Gateway. Планируется, что её первый модуль стартует с Земли в 2022 году, а экипаж будет международным.
       Начальник Центра управления полётами (ЦУП) Максим Матюшин заявил в интервью газете "Известия", которое было опубликовано 12 апреля, что РФ имеет все необходимые средства для участия в российско-американском проекте создания орбитальной окололунной станции Deep Space Gateway.
       "Как только будет принято решение, какое российское оборудование будет использоваться на новой станции, мы проанализируем имеющиеся возможности и предоставим свое видение развития средств управления. В целом все необходимые средства у нас имеются", - сказал М.Матюшин. "

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=483144



" Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Дмитрий РОГОЗИН назначил с 1 июня 2018 года исполняющим обязанности первого заместителя гендиректора РОСКОСМОСА Николая СЕВАСТЬЯНОВА.

Ранее занимавший эту должность Александр ИВАНОВ продолжит осуществлять полномочия председателя государственных пусковых комиссий.


СЕВАСТЬЯНОВ Николай Николаевич

Родился 30 апреля 1961 года в г. Челябинск.

Образование:
    1978 - 1984 студент МФТИ, факультет «Аэрофизика и космические исследования»; Опыт работы:
    1984 - 1993: специалист НПО «Энергия» по разработке систем управления космических аппаратов;
    1992 - 2005: основатель и генеральный директор ОАО «Газком» (переименовано в ОАО «Газпром космические системы» в 2008 году);
    1995 - 2000: заместитель генерального конструктора РКК «Энергия» им. С.П. Королева по автоматическим космическим системам; президент и генеральный конструктор РКК «Энергия» им. С.П. Королева;
    2005 - 2007: заместитель председателя Правительства Амурской области по организации строительства космодрома «Восточный»;
    2008 - 2018: генеральный конструктор, руководитель головного конструкторского бюро ОАО «Газпром космические системы».
    2008 – 2018: Заведующий кафедрой Томского государственного университета.

Звания и награды:
    Заслуженный конструктор РФ
    Лауреат премии Президента РФ в области образования
    Лауреат премии Правительства РФ в области образования
    Почетный работник ОАО «Газпром»
    Знак Циолковского Федерального космического агентства
    Знак «За заслуги перед Московской областью» III степени

Ученая степень:
    Кандидат технических наук
    Приглашенный профессор Томского государственного университета

Действительный член академий:
    Международной академии астронавтики
    Российской академии космонавтики им. К.Э. Циолковского
    Международной академии технологических наук



ИВАНОВ Александр Николаевич 

Родился 12 февраля 1961 года в селе Панево (Новоржевский район, Псковская область).

Образование:
    1984: Ленинградский институт авиационного приборостроения, специальность: электрооборудование летательных аппаратов.
    1999: Военная академия ракетных войск стратегического назначения им. Петра Великого, специальность: военное и административное управление.
    2008: Военная академия Генерального штаба ВС РФ.

Опыт работы: 
    1984 – 2011: служба в Вооруженных Силах РФ.
    2011 – 2013: начальник Управления обеспечения средствами выведения космических аппаратов, заместитель генерального директора по эксплуатации космических комплексов ОАО «Информационные спутниковые системы» им. акад. М.Ф.Решетнева».
    2013: начальник Главного управления научно-исследовательской деятельности и технологического сопровождения передовых технологий (инновационных исследований) Министерства обороны РФ.
    2013 – февраль 2016: первый заместитель руководителя, врио руководителя Федерального космического агентства.
    2016 – июнь 2018: первый заместитель генерального директора Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС».
    С июня 2018 года: председатель государственных пусковых комиссий.

Награды и звания: 
    Кандидат военных наук 
    Орден Почета
    почетное звание «Заслуженный военный специалист РФ»
    Лауреат премии Правительства РФ в области науки и техники.  "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25135/

----------


## Avia M

3 июня. /ТАСС/. Спускаемый аппарат космического корабля "Союз МС-07" с тремя членами экипажа Международной космической станции (МКС) совершил посадку в степи недалеко от города Жезказган в Казахстане.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
«Союз МС-07» совершил посадку в степи Казахстана - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 4 июн — РИА Новости. Испытания первой многоразовой возвращаемой космической ракеты намечены в России на 2022 год...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180604/1521978476.html

----------


## OKA

" Cтатья в Известиях о перспективах Роскосмоса

https://iz.ru/750359/mikhail-kotov/t...kh-vozdushnykh

Вывод невесёлый:

Вот и получается, что одновременно успеть всё и привести в порядок всё шансов просто нет. Чем-то явно придется жертвовать. А после новостей о том, что на базе «Роскосмоса» создадут холдинг, который объединит в своем составе ряд других направлений по ракетной тематике, таких как концерн ВКО «Алмаз-Антей» и концерн «Тактическое ракетное вооружение», всё становится предельно понятным.

Буквально за пять лет наша космическая отрасль начнет плавное и необратимое движение в военную сторону. Соответсвенно, и «Роскосмос» станет корпорацией, занимающейся запуском военных и прикладных спутников ДЗЗ. Всё остальное либо потихоньку отцепят, либо продолжат двигать «на минимальных оборотах». Для всех других вариантов нужен чудо-управленец, сильная команда и переформатирование всех целей с четким указанием их приоритета и требуемых сроков исполнения. "

День космонавтики! - Страница 4

"Вот это повороты"  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Зонд «Хаябуса-2» завершил разгон на пути к астероиду Рюгу


Akihiro Ikeshita/JAXA

Космический аппарат «Хаябуса-2» успешно завершил третью, последнюю фазу работы своих ионных двигателей на пути к своей цели — астероиду Рюгу, которого зонд достигнет в следующем месяце. Об этом сообщается в пресс-релизе на сайте миссии.

Автоматическая межпланетная станция «Хаябуса-2» была запущена в космос 3 декабря 2014 года и предназначена для доставки образцов грунта с астероида 162173 Ryugu, который принадлежит к астероидам класса С и двигается по вытянутой орбите, которая пересекает не только орбиту Земли, но и Марса. Считается, что астероиды такого класса наиболее распространены в Солнечной системе и могут нести в себе информацию о составе протосолнечной туманности, поэтому они представляют особый интерес для ученых.

В феврале этого года «Хаябуса-2» сделала фотографию Рюгу при помощи своей навигационной камеры с расстояния 1,3 миллиона километра, а 3 июня станция отключила свои ионные двигатели, тем самым завершив третью и финальную фазу их работы в ходе полета к астероиду. Суммарно на финальном этапе двигатели аппарата отработали 2426 часов и обеспечили увеличение скорости станции на 393 метра в секунду. В ближайшее время начнется этап оптической навигации в рамках фазы подлета к астероиду.

В июле этого года начнется активная фаза миссии, которая продлится примерно полтора года. В течение этого времени на поверхность астероида будет спущен модуль MASCOT, на котором установлены спектрометр, магнитометр, радиометр и камера, а также заряд Small Carry-on Impactor (SCI), состоящий из медного снаряда и заряда взрывчатки для формирования ударного ядра. Предполагается, что при подлете к Рюгу аппарат выстрелит этим зарядом по поверхности, тем самым исследователи получат возможность изучить состав поверхностного слоя астероида. После взятия пробы грунта с поверхности Рюгу станция отправится обратно к Земле и сбросит капсулу с веществом астероида в декабре 2020 года.

«Хаябуса-2» — не единственная миссия с возвратом образцов с астероида. В августе этого года аппарат OSIRIS-REx должен достичь астероида Бенну и получить образец его грунта, который он доставит на Землю к 2023 году.

Александр Войтюк"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/04/ha...ete-ion-cruise



"Бактерии, обнаруженные в чистых помещениях, где собирают космические аппараты, выживают там даже при недостатке питательных веществ, сообщается в Astrobiology. Американские ученые провели модельный эксперимент с микроорганизмами, собранными в помещениях, где собирали беспилотники, работавшие на Марсе, и обнаружили, что бактерии способны питаться спиртами и чистящими средствами, которые используют для обработки сборочных помещений.

Для исследования внеземной жизни критически важно, чтобы на борту космических аппаратов не было биологических загрязнений. Поэтому NASA предъявляет жесткие требования к чистоте во время сборки, тестирования и работы аппаратов. В том числе, поверхности в помещениях, где собирают космические аппараты моют этиловым и изопропиловым спиртом, а полы — чистящим средством Kleenol 30, в состав которого входит щелочь и производное этиленгликоля. Тем не менее, даже на чистых поверхностях остается небольшое количество микроорганизмов, в том числе бактерии из рода Acinetobacter. Эти бактерии обитают в почве; некоторые из них известны как серьезный источник больничных инфекций. Один из видов, Acinetobacter radioresistens, устойчив к радиации.

Непатогенные бактерии Acinetobacter были обнаружены на поверхности аппарата «Марс Одиссей» перед его запуском; на полу помещений, где собирали посадочный модуль «Феникс», исследовавший Марс в 2008 году; на поверхностях внутри МКС и в питьевой воде на станции. При этом, например, во время сборки «Марс Одиссей» количество Acinetobacter увеличилось в 10 раз, несмотря на регулярное мытье помещений, где собирали космический аппарат.
Микробиологи из Политехнического университета штата Калифорния в Помоне под руководством Ракеша Могула (Rakesh Mogul) предположили, что микроорганизмы, выживающие в помещениях для сборки космических аппаратов, по-видимому, приспособились переносить чистящие средства и низкую влажность. Чтобы подтвердить свою гипотезу, ученые провели модельные эксперименты и посмотрели, как растут Acinetobacter в условиях чистых комнат.

Исследователи выращивали культуры шести видов бактерий, собранных с поверхности аппарата «Марс Одиссей» и в помещениях, где собирали модуль «Феникс». Ученые максимально имитировали условия недостатка пищи: микроорганизмы выращивали на минимальной среде, снабжая их необходимыми для роста соединениями азота, фосфора и железа, а в качестве источника углерода использовали только чистящие средства — этиловый или изопропиловый спирт, а также  Kleenol 30. Часть бактерий выращивали на этаноле, у которого часть стабильных атомов углерода заменили на радиоактивный изотоп (13C). Продукты обмена веществ Acinetobacter анализировали с помощью хромато-масс-спектрометрии, позволяющей увидеть очень малые количества органических веществ в смеси.

Оказалось, что все микроорганизмы, кроме одного, успешно расщепляли этанол и изопропанол. В смеси метаболитов ученые обнаружили, в том числе, аминокислоты, жирные кислоты и углеводы, которые бактерии, очевидно, синтезировали из углерода, полученного из спиртов. К Kleenol 30 бактерии приспособились менее успешно, но все же расщепляли его до этиленгликоля.
Кроме того, исследователи проверили, как культуры, выросшие при недостатке пищи переносят окислительный стресс, который возникает в условиях низкой влажности, характерной для сборочных помещений. Оказалось, что Acinetobacter, которые голодали, хуже выдерживали стресс, чем микроорганизмы, которые росли в обычных условиях. Их количество уменьшалось примерно в 10 раз. Тем не менее, часть микроорганизмов выживала. Авторы работы предлагают использовать для уничтожения микроорганизмов разные чистящие средства или периодически их менять.

Ранее исследователи изучали воздействие антибиотиков на кишечную палочку Escherichia coli в условиях невесомости. С МКС запустили микроспутник с растворами бактериальной культуры и антибиотиками разной концентрации. О результатах миссии пока не сообщалось.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/22/e-coli-in-space

Екатерина Русакова"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/04/Space-Acinetobacter

На Марс ! За яблоками !

----------


## OKA

"Власти США ведут переговоры с несколькими крупными компаниями, которые могли бы взять на себя финансирование работы Международной космической станции (МКС) и сделать из нее коммерческую лабораторию. Директор Национального управления по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) Джеймс Брайденстайн сообщил об этом в интервью, опубликованном во вторник в газете The Washington Post.

"Есть заинтересованные лица, которые могли бы заняться коммерческим управлением Международной космической станцией. Я говорил со многими крупными корпорациями, которые заинтересованы в том, чтобы участвовать в этом [проекте] через консорциум", - заявил Брайденстайн.

Как отмечает газета, в начале 2018 года в США разгорелась дискуссия о будущем МКС после того, как Белый дом сообщил о намерении через семь лет прекратить прямое государственное финансирование орбитального комплекса. Ежегодные расходы NASA на программу МКС, в которой также участвуют космические ведомства России, Японии, Канады и Европейское космическое агентство, составляют от $3 до 4 млрд.

Брайденстайн отказался назвать компании, которые проявляют интерес к коммерческому использованию станции. При этом глава NASA сообщил, что существует ряд сложностей для "ведения бизнеса" в космосе. Как отмечает газета, МКС будет нелегко превратить в исключительно коммерческий проект, поскольку он носит международный характер и регулируется соглашениями с другими странами.

В 2014 году NASA приостановило сотрудничество с Россией по многим проектам в связи с событиями на Украине. Однако это решение не коснулось программы МКС и поставок ракетных двигателей РД-180 и РД-181, используемых на американских ракетах."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

США намерены сделать из МКС коммерческую космическую лабораторию - Космос - ТАСС


Единственный разумный вариант продолжения эксплуатации МКС. Не считая военного, который в связи с "международностью" имеет понятные ограничения.

Но военные программы в большинстве случаев уже лучше делать в автоматическом режиме, и без людей. На той же Луне, например))


" 5 июня 2018 года в Испытательном учебно-тренировочном комплексе Центра подготовки космонавтов города Байконур состоялась традиционная пресс-конференция основного и дублирующего экипажей транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-09». Космонавты и астронавты ответили на вопросы журналистов и рассказали о планах предстоящей экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС).

Ранее Госкомиссия утвердила экипажи корабля. В состав основного экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-09» вошли командир корабля космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ (Россия), бортинженеры ТПК - астронавт ESA Александр ГЕРСТ (Германия) и астронавт NASA Серина АУНЬЁН-ЧЭНСЕЛЛОР (США). В дублирующий экипаж вошли командир корабля космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Олег КОНОНЕНКО (Россия), бортинженеры ТПК – астронавт CSA Давид СЕН-ЖАК (Канада) и астронавт NASA Энн МАККЛЕЙН (США).

Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ, впервые отправляющийся на орбиту, рассказал о программе экспериментов, а также о том, что члены экипажа планируют провести футбольный матч на борту станции в день финала Чемпионата мира по футболу. При этом он отметил, что экипаж будет «изображать» матч, чтобы не повредить аппаратуру на МКС.

В свою очередь Серина АУНЬЁН-ЧЭНСЕЛЛОР сообщила, что возьмет на борт станции личный стетоскоп. Ранее она работала врачом по авиационно-космической медицине.  

В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции 6 июня 2018 года в 14:12:41 мск с площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома БАЙКОНУР запланирован запуск транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-09». Сближение ТПК «Союз МС-09» со станцией и причаливание к малому исследовательскому модулю «Рассвет» (МИМ1) планируется проводить в автоматическом режиме, стыковка корабля со станцией запланирована на 8 июня в 16:07 мск.

Во время длительных экспедиций 56/57 экипажу МКС предстоит выполнить 55 научных экспериментов. В ходе экспедиции запланировано выполнение работ по внекорабельной деятельности (выход в открытый космос). Кроме того, экипажу предстоит работа с грузовыми кораблями, обслуживание бортовых систем Международной космической станции, проведение бортовых фото-, видеосъемок и др. Планируемая продолжительность полета 187 суток."

Фото и видео :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25156/

----------


## OKA

" 6 июня 2018 года в 14:12 мск с площадки №1 («Гагаринский старт») стартовала ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) «Союз МС-09».

Через 8 минут 48 секунд ТПК «Союз МС-09» штатно отделился от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя на заданной околоземной орбите и продолжил автономный полет к Международной космической станции под управлением специалистов российского Центра управления полётами. Сближение с МКС и стыковка ТПК к малому исследовательскому модулю «Рассвет» (МИМ1) планируется проводить в автоматическом режиме по двухсуточной схеме. Стыковка корабля со станцией запланирована на 8 июня 2018 года в 16:07 мск.

На борту ТПК «Союз МС-09» члены длительной экспедиции МКС-56/57 – космонавт РОСКОСМОСА Сергей ПРОКОПЬЕВ, астронавт NASA Серина АУНЬЁН-ЧЭНСЕЛЛОР и астронавт ESA Александр ГЕРСТ."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25140/

----------


## OKA

"Генеральный директор РОСКОСМОСА Дмитрий РОГОЗИН посетил Мемориал погибшим испытателям космодрома БАЙКОНУР на площадке 41 и возложил цветы к обелиску.
Здесь, 24 октября 1960 года, при подготовке к запуску ракеты Р-16 на пл. 41 произошел несанкционированный запуск основного двигателя второй ступени ракеты. Мгновенное соединение компонентов топлива привело к его интенсивному возгоранию и разрушению всей конструкции ракеты. В результате катастрофы площадка № 41 была полностью разрушена. Погибли десятки испытателей, многие получили ожоги и травмы различной степени тяжести. В октябре 1998 года силами офицеров 1-го центра космодрома на пл. 41 был установлен мемориал погибшим испытателям.
Кроме того, 7 июня Глава Госкорпорации совершил ознакомительную поездку на «Зенитовский» комплекс (монтажно-испытательный корпус и стартовый комплекс), а также осмотрел пл. 110 – стартовый комплекс «Энергия-Буран»."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25171/


"Первые летные испытания российской сверхтяжелой ракеты должны пройти к 2022 году, заявил президент России Владимир Путин, а уже к 2024 году должен пройти первый запуск пилотируемого космического аппарата на новой ракете. Ранее первый полет российской сверхтяжелой ракеты был запланирован на 2028 год, а в 2022 году планировалось запустить ракету среднего класса «Союз-5», элементы которой лягут в основу ракеты сверхтяжелого класса.

Коммерческие, военные и исследовательские космические запуски производятся с помощью ракет-носителей нескольких классов, вплоть до тяжелого. Они справляются даже с запуском тяжелых спутников на геостационарную орбиту, но для запусков больших аппаратов, в том числе для пилотируемых миссий к Луне или Марсу, возможностей тяжелых ракет уже недостаточно. Из-за этого сразу несколько стран и частных компаний разрабатывают ракеты-носители сверхтяжелого класса, а компания SpaceX, например, даже провела первые успешные испытания такой ракеты в феврале 2018 года.

Предполагается, что именно с помощью сверхтяжелых ракет-носителей будет реализовываться международный проект Lunar Orbital Platform-Gateway (подробнее об этом проекте можно прочитать в нашем материале «Промежуточная станция»). На первом этапе для этого предполагается использовать ракету SLS, которая, по самым оптимистичным прогнозам, должна совершить первый полет в декабре 2019 года. Пилотируемые запуски к станции на российском корабле «Федерация» привязаны к созданию российской сверхтяжелой ракеты. В начале 2018 года было объявлено, что главным разработчиком этой ракеты назначена ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия», а летные испытания запланированы на 2028 год.

Во время прямой линии с президентом России Владимиром Путиным он заявил, что «к 2022 году мы должны провести первое испытание сверхтяжелой ракеты, это должны быть пуски в беспилотном режиме, а к 2024 году уже пилотируемые аппараты должны использоваться».

В стенограмме прямой линии, опубликованной на сайте президента, написано об испытаниях в 2022 году ракеты среднего класса. Стоит отметить, что на 2022 год запланированы испытания ракеты среднего класса «Союз-5», которая, элементы которой планируется использовать в разрабатываемой сверхтяжелой ракете. Блогер и популяризатор космонавтики Виталий «Зеленый кот» Егоров прокомментировал заявление об испытаниях ракеты сверхтяжелого класса следующим образом:

Тут перепутана сверхтяжелая ракета и "Союз-5" среднего класса. Виновник такой путаницы Роскосмос, который "Союз-5" называет "первым этапом разработки сверхтяжелой ракеты" чтобы хоть на словах не отставать от американцев, которые сверхтяжелую SLS готовят примерно на начало 20-х. По президентскому указу российский сверхтяж должен быть произведен к 2028-му году. Предполагается, что российский сверхтяж будет собираться из трех-пяти "Союзов-5", как Falcon Heavy собирается из трех Falcon 9.




Кроме России разработку сверхтяжелых ракет-носителей ведет компания Boeing, планирующая в конце 2019 года впервые испытать ракету SLS, а также SpaceX, которая собирается в 2019 году провести первые летные испытания верхней ступени ракеты BFR, а в 2020 году провести первый орбитальный запуск полноценной ракеты. Китай разрабатывает сверхтяжелую ракету-носитель «Чанчжэн-9», но этот проект пока находится на начальном этапе и первый запуск назначен на 2030 год.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/07/super-heavy-lifter

Интересно , останется ли этот ролик к пресловутому "22 году" , или ютуб потрёт... Или ютуб потрут  :Biggrin: 



https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/07/organics-on-mars

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TKmF4SOX4o  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Ещё :

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRS2oJjvu58



Хм...

Казалось бы :

"Космический центр имени Хруничева (производитель ракет "Протон" и "Ангара") через месяц представит в Роскосмос собственный проект многоразовой ракеты-носителя, сообщили РИА Новости в дирекции по коммуникациям предприятия.

Ранее сообщалось, что Фондом перспективных исследований совместно с Роскосмосом и Объединенной авиастроительной корпорацией завершено аванпроектирование легкой многоразовой ракеты. До этого о возможности создания многоразовой версии ракеты среднего класса "Союз-5" по настоянию группы S7 заявили в ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия". Проект своей многоразовой ракеты "Корона" разрабатывают в Государственном космическом центре имени Макеева.

"В настоящее время ГКНПЦ имени М.В. Хруничева выполняет научно-исследовательскую работу "Проектно-поисковые исследования по космическим ракетным комплексам с ракетами-носителями с многоразовыми первыми ступенями различных схем, включая вертикальную посадку, парашютно-реактивную систему спасения и крылатую схему возвращаемой ступени". Результаты работы должны быть представлены заказчику – ЦНИИмаш (головной научный институт Роскосмоса – ред.) – уже в июле 2018 года", — рассказал РИА Новости представитель космического центра.

Ранее сообщалось, что в 2017 году Центр имени Хруничева совместно с ОКБ "Мясищева" и Роскосмосом приступил к разработке многоразовой версии ракеты легкого класса "Ангара-1.2". Это уже не первая попытка оснастить "Ангару" крыльями. Разработчики опираются на исследования, проведенные в центре в начале 2000-х и в 2011–2013 годах. Тогда облик крылатой ракеты признали экономически нецелесообразным."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180609/1522397456.html


Вот и понимай как хочешь :


"«Центр Хруничева» освободит более 200 корпусов завода в Филевской пойме, включая те, где производятся ракеты «Протон». Об этом в пятницу, 1 июня, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на копию приказа о создании комиссии по высвобождению зданий и сооружений, подписанного генеральным директором предприятия Алексеем Варочко.

Согласно приложению к приказу, всего планируется освободить от производственных задач 217 корпусов: производственные цеха, административные и лабораторные корпуса, транспортные и сервисные помещения, оранжерею.

Освободить помещения от производственных задач поручено в течение 2018-2019 годов. «Создать комиссию по высвобождению зданий и помещений из числа сотрудников предприятия», — говорится в документе.

«Оставляют буквально три-четыре корпуса, в том числе основной сборочный цех №22, где собирают ракеты "Протон", и корпус под сборку "Ангары"», — пояснил агентству источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Высвобождаемые площади планируется отдать под застройку. Всего предприятию принадлежит более 140 гектаров земли в центре Москвы. Стоимость земельных участков оценивается в 28,7 миллиарда рублей.

В рамках оптимизации производственных мощностей «Центр Хруничева» сократит до 80 процентов территории. Производство ракет «Протон» будет прекращено в связи с планами завершения эксплуатации носителя в 2025 году. Производство ракет «Ангара» будет развернуто в Омске.

В годовом финансовом отчете «Центра Хруничева» говорится, что за 2015-2016 годы освобождено 35 процентов площадей предприятия, к концу 2018-го запланировано освободить 80 процентов площадей.

«Центр Хруничева» считается самым проблемным предприятием российской космической отрасли. Центр в 2017-м получил чистый убыток в размере более 23 миллиардов рублей. С 2014 года «Центру Хруничева» выдано кредитных средств в размере 65 миллиардов рублей, ежегодные платежи по которым достигают 4,5 миллиарда рублей. В январе 2018-го предприятию из-за сокращения заказов и аварий носителей, а также большой кредитной нагрузки потребовалась финансовая поддержка правительства в размере 30 миллиардов рублей. В апреле 2018-го наблюдательный совет «Роскосмоса» допустил увеличение лимита по кредитам для центра на 10 миллиардов рублей.

В феврале 2018-го руководитель Института космической политики Иван Моисеев заявил, что сложившаяся в российском «Центре Хруничева» ситуация фактически не отличается от положения дел на украинском «Южмаше»."

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/06/01/proton/



"Папа Римский Франциск в пятницу принял членов 53-й экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию, которые подарили ему комбинезон астронавта, сообщила служба печати Святого престола.

Экипаж МКС в составе россиянина Сергея Рязанского, итальянца Паоло Несполи и американцев Рэндолфа Брезника, Джозефа Акабы и Марка Ванде Хея вместе с семьями прибыли в Ватикан для личной встречи с понтификом после состоявшегося прошлой осенью видеомоста с космической станцией.

Космонавты преподнесли папе Франциску синий комбинезон, который они носят на борту МКС. На него нанесены его имя, а на рукав нашит флаг Аргентины — родины папы Бергольо. Отличительной особенностью "папского" космического костюма стала белая накидка на плечи, которая сопровождает и повседневный наряд понтифик.

Как и в случае с осенним сеансом видеосвязи, переводчиком астронавтов выступил Паоло Несполи. В ходе октябрьского эфира члены экспедиции рассказали понтифику о любви и своем пути в космос.

Папа Римский спросил у экипажа их мнения о месте человека во вселенной и поинтересовался особенностями жизни и работы на МКС."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180608/1522389915.html

И никаких космопосохов не надобно)) Вот интересно, "Арианы" там тоже окропляют чем-нибудь ))

----------


## Avia M

> Вот и понимай как хочешь :


Чего тут понимать!
В приоритете политика перенаселения Москвы и окрестностей (кст., во многих регионах похожая "картина"). Увеличение кол-ва полигонов ТБО (свалок) на душу населения. Качество жизни "улучшается", пенсия отодвигается... А Вы о космосе вопрошаете, космос подождёт.
Изв. за off.

----------


## Avia M

> Она работает в полном составе – 24 космических аппарата. 23 – прежнее поколение «Глонасс-М», 24-й аппарат – это «Глонасс-К» нового поколения


И снова "М"...

"Стартовавшая 17 июня в 00:46 мск с космодрома Плесецк (Архангельская область) ракета-носитель среднего класса "Союз-2.1б" в установленное время успешно вывела на расчетную орбиту российский навигационный космический аппарат "Глонасс-М".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Спутник «Глонасс-М» вывели на целевую орбиту - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> И снова "М"...
> 
> "Стартовавшая 17 июня в 00:46 мск с космодрома Плесецк (Архангельская область) ракета-носитель среднего класса "Союз-2.1б" в установленное время успешно вывела на расчетную орбиту российский навигационный космический аппарат "Глонасс-М".
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Спутник «Глонасс-М» вывели на целевую орбиту - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС






 "Сегодня ночью с космодрома ПЛЕСЕЦК была запущена ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» с российским космическим аппаратом «Глонасс-М». Инверсионный след летящей ракеты-носителя, принявший форму «медузы», наблюдали жители ряда регионов России. В сети появилось видео этого красивого явления, сделанное очевидцами.

Инверсионный след ракеты-носителя формируется в тропопаузе. На его появление влияют пары воды, которые подвергаются усиленной конденсации. Они присутствуют в продуктах сгорания, так как во время сгорания равномерно расходуется углеводородное топливо. После выхода наружу и достаточного охлаждения яркий инверсионный след в воздухе становится заметным.
Через 3,5 часа после пуска разгонный блок «Фрегат» вывел навигационный космический аппарат «Глонасс-М» на расчетную орбиту. Все операции пусковой кампании прошли штатно.

Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «РОСКОСМОС» Дмитрий РОГОЗИН в своем твиттере поделился видео пуска.

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/1008265026212331520 "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25196/

----------


## OKA

" 18 июня 2018 года на станцию Ледяная у космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ прибыл специальный железнодорожный состав с блоками и головными обтекателями ракет-носителей (РН) «Союз-2.1а» и «Союз-2.1б». Специалисты РОСКОСМОСА встретили состав, после чего он был транспортирован на технический комплекс.

После обмывки на техническом комплексе составные части ракет-носителей будут транспортированы через тепловой тамбур в склад-блоков. Затем контейнеры будут вскрыты и ступени ракет перегружены на тележки, где будут переведены в режим хранения.

На складе блоков технического комплекса специалистами филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» - КЦ «Восточный» были подготовлены рабочие места для размещения изделий. Расчет для проведения работ с составными частями прошел дополнительную подготовку, получены допуски к самостоятельной работе.

Кроме того, для транспортировки блоков специалистами Космического центра «Восточный» была проведена проверка железнодорожных путей с использованием дефектоскопных и путеизмерительных средств и техническое обслуживание тепловозов. В настоящее время на стартовом и техническом комплексах и на заправочно-нейтрализационной станции космодрома ВОСТОЧНЫЙ идет годовое техническое обслуживание технологического оборудования для поддержания всех систем в состоянии готовности.

Старты ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с российским спутником «Метеор-М» №2-2 и ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с космическими аппаратами «Канопус-В» №5 и №6 предварительно намечены на декабрь 2018 года. Это будут соответственно четвертый и пятый пуски с нового российского космодрома."

Фото паровозика и вагончиков (ж\д моделистам на заметку)) :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25202/


"Президент США Дональд Трамп отдал в понедельник распоряжение Пентагону создать космические силы в качестве полноценного вида вооруженных сил страны.

"Для Америки недостаточно просто сохранять свое присутствие в космосе. Мы должны доминировать в космосе. Это очень важно, поэтому я даю прямо сейчас указание министерству обороны немедленно начать процесс, который приведет к формированию космических сил в качестве шестого вида ВС страны", - отметил он, выступая на проходящем в Белом доме совещании с членами Национального космического совета.

По словам Трампа, "космические силы будут представлять самостоятельный вид ВС". Трансляция выступления президента велась на сайте Белого дома.

Нынешний глава администрации уже неоднократно высказывал идею формирования таких сил. Так, выступая в марте перед морскими пехотинцами на авиабазе Мирамар (штат Калифорния), он подчеркнул, что "новой национальной космической стратегией США космос признан зоной военных действий, как земля, воздух и море". "У нас есть военно-воздушные силы, и у нас появятся космические силы", - добавил Трамп.

Ранее в Конгрессе при обсуждении бюджета Пентагона поднимался вопрос о создании вида ВС специально для космоса, но данная идея была отклонена. Так, против этого выступили министр обороны Джеймс Мэттис и командование ВВС. На слушаниях 12 апреля в комитете Палаты представителей по делам вооруженных сил глава Пентагона пояснил: "Я не хотел бы создавать в минобороны, которое представляет собой гигантский бюрократический аппарат, еще одну бюрократию".

Как указал тогда Мэттис, он осознает всю сложность проблем, связанных с возможностью создания нового вида ВС. "У нас есть армия (сухопутные войска - прим. ТАСС), ВВС, ВМС, корпус морской пехоты, - заметил министр. - Хотим ли мы добавить еще один вид ВС? Мы должны принять соответствующее решение прежде, чем направим средства на создание нового вида ВС, на набор личного состава, его подготовку и так далее"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Трамп распорядился преобразовать космические силы в отдельный вид войск - Международная панорама - ТАСС


Интересно, придут к "ВКС", или какой нить "астрофорс" забацают))

Трамп хочет войти в историю не как пи-л Рейган, а как "реальный поцан" )) Первый главный космокомандер на планете- это звучит. Спейсворриоры, стартрек и звёздные вони, в конце концов ))

Когда уже "Айронскай-2" запустят))

----------


## Avia M

> «Центр Хруничева» освободит более 200 корпусов завода в Филевской пойме...


Роскосмос планирует сократить избыточные площади всех предприятий отрасли, а не только Центра имени Хруничева.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180622/1523188909.html




> "Космический центр имени Хруничева (производитель ракет "Протон" и "Ангара")


Генеральный директор "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что проект "Протон" закрывается.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180622/1523187734.html

Роскосмос планирует открыть в Москве общий инженерный центр ракетно-космической отрасли

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180622/1523188327.html

Новая "метла"... :Confused:

----------


## Red307

> Роскосмос планирует сократить избыточные площади всех предприятий отрасли, а не только Центра имени Хруничева.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180622/1523188909.html
> 
> 
> 
> Генеральный директор "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что проект "Протон" закрывается.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20180622/1523187734.html
> ...


Такое ощущение, что просто не знают как красиво прикрыть космонавтику, при этом заработав деньжат.))

----------


## Avia M

> Такое ощущение, что просто не знают как красиво прикрыть космонавтику, при этом заработав деньжат.))


Одно из крупнейших авиакосмических предприятий России "НПО "Молния" в своем годовом отчете заявило об угрозе возобновления процедуры банкротства.

http://www.militarynews.ru/Story.asp?rid=1&nid=484413

----------


## OKA

> Одно из крупнейших авиакосмических предприятий России "НПО "Молния" в своем годовом отчете заявило об угрозе возобновления процедуры банкротства.
> 
> http://www.militarynews.ru/Story.asp?rid=1&nid=484413






" .. по процедурному вопросу.. " )

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/1010198600914268165

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с программой полёта Международной космической станции (МКС) 23 июня 2018 года проведена плановая коррекция орбиты МКС.

Для выполнения манёвра в 11:15 мск были включены двигатели ТГК «Прогресс МС-08», пристыкованного к Международной космической станции. Время работы двигателей составило 208 сек. В результате станция получила приращение скорости на 0,42 м/сек.

В соответствии с расчетными данными службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами (ЦУП) параметры орбиты МКС после выполнения манёвра составили:

    минимальная высота над поверхностью Земли – 403,7 км,
    максимальная высота над поверхностью Земли – 421,2 км,
    период обращения – 92,60 мин.,
    наклонение орбиты – 51,66 град.

Целью проведения коррекции стало формирование баллистических условий для выведения на орбиту транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-09»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25218/

----------


## Avia M

> 24-й аппарат – это «Глонасс-К» нового поколения


Третий за полгода спутник "Глонасс" вышел из строя...
"Космический аппарат "Глонасс-К" номер 702 стал испытывать перебои в работе и временно выведен из состава группировки на внеплановые сервисные работы"...

http://www.militarynews.ru/Story.asp?rid=1&nid=484654

----------


## OKA

"Компания SpaceX запустила к МКС космический грузовик Dragon с почти 2,7 тонны груза, в том числе научными экспериментами для изучения микробиоты и создания противораковых лекарств, а также роботом CIMON, который будет помогать экипажу станции. Космический корабль должен прибыть к станции в понедельник 2 июля. Трансляция запуска велась на YouTube-канале SpaceX.

NASA снабжает американский сегмент МКС необходимым оборудованием, материалами для экспериментов и продовольствием для экипажа с помощью программы Commercial Resupply Services, в рамках которой грузы в интересах NASA запускают две частные американские компании SpaceX и Orbital ATK на кораблях Dragon и Cygnus, соответственно. С 2019 года грузы будут доставляться по программе CRS2, причем к имеющимся двум грузовикам присоединится беспилотный космоплан Dream Chaser, который сейчас проходит испытания и в прошлом году совершил первую успешную посадку на взлетно-посадочную полосу.




В рамках миссии CRS-15 компания SpaceX отправила к МКС почти 2,7 тонны грузов и при возвращении на Землю доставит со станции более 1,8 тонны грузов. Среди научной нагрузки миссии есть несколько важных экспериментов. Rodent Research-7 позволит исследователям изучить влияние микрогравитации на кишечную микробиоту мышей. Кроме того, он позволит выяснить, как изменения микробиоты влияют на другие физиологические системы, в том числе на имунную систему, метаболизм и циркадные ритмы. Angiex Cancer Therapy позволит выяснить, можно ли рассматривать выращенные в условиях микрогравитации клетки эндотелия в качестве модели для изучения влияния противоопухолевых препаратов, которые направлены не непосредственно на опухоль, а на ее систему кровеносных сосудов.

Кроме биологических экспериментов, станцию ждет технологическое пополнение. Dragon привезет на МКС эксперимент Made In Space Fiber Optics, цель которого заключается в создании высококачественного оптоволокна благодаря тому, что в условиях микрогравитации материал волокна меньше кристаллизуется и тем самым сохраняет свои оптические свойства. Также на станцию прибудет робот CIMON, разработанный Airbus. Он может выводить полезную информацию на свой экран и общаться с экипажем, давая подсказки за счет использования системы искусственного интеллекта IBM Watson. Кроме того, Dragon доставит на станцию запасной захват для роборуки Canadarm2, которая используется для стыковки прибывающих кораблей, в том числе и для самого Dragon.

Ракета Falcon 9 с кораблем Dragon стартовала с базы ВВС США на мысе Канаверал в 12:42 по московскому времени. Для SpaceX это третий запуск к МКС, в котором применяются уже использованные ранее первая ступень ракеты и космический корабль. Этот экземпляр Dragon летал к МКС в 2016 году, а первая ступень использовалась совсем недавно — в апреле она помогла запустить космический телескоп TESS. Поскольку SpaceX завершает переход на последнее поколение Falcon 9, а эта ступень принадлежит к предыдущему поколению, компания не будет сажать ее на морскую платформу или космодром. Прибытие космического корабля к МКС намечено на 2 июля, а возвращение на Землю примерно через месяц после этого.

В августе должны состояться первые полеты двух американских частных пилотируемых космических кораблей, разработанных SpaceX и Boeing, и предназначенных для доставки космонавтов на МКС без использования российских «Союзов». Первые полеты будут беспилотными, а в случае штатного полета в ноябре должен состояться пилотируемый полет CST-100 Starliner, а в декабре аналогичный полет Crew Dragon, но NASA признает, что запуски могут быть отложены на некоторое время.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/29/CRS-15


Батуты не обвисли)) Скоро спейс-командирша амерская полетит)) 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...BE%D1%82%D1%82

Каръера, однако))



А пока , баржА :

" 10 июля 2018 года в  00:51 мск с пусковой установки 6 площадки 31 космодрома БАЙКОНУР запланирован пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-09». Цель полета: доставка на борт Международной космической станции топлива, продуктов, воды и других грузов, необходимых для эксплуатации станции в пилотируемом режиме. 

Ракеты-носители типа «Союз-2» разработаны на базе серийной РН «Союз-У». На ракетах-носителях «Союз-2» применены усовершенствованные двигательные установки и современные системы управления и измерений, что существенно повысило технические и эксплуатационные характеристики РН. Работы проведены в два этапа. На этапе 1а создан унифицированный носитель «Союз-2-1а» для различных типов головных блоков с диаметрами головных обтекателей до 4,11 м. РН характеризуется повышенной точностью выведения и увеличенной массой полезных грузов на низких орбитах за счет усовершенствования системы управления и двигательных установок I и II ступеней. На этапе 1б блок III ступени (РН «Союз-2-1б») был оснащен современным двигателем 14Д23 (РД-0124), что позволило дополнительно повысить энергетические возможности носителя.

Головной разработчик РНАО «РКЦ «Прогресс» (г. Самара). РН «Союз-2» в зависимости от назначения могут использовать РБ «Фрегат»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25203/

----------


## OKA

"Бывший гендиректор ГЛОНАСС возглавит Объединенную ракетно-космическую корпорацию

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/619144 

Объединенную ракетно-космическую корпорацию (ОРКК) возглавит бывший гендиректор АО ГЛОНАСС Андрей Жерегеля, сообщает в субботу газета "Коммерсант" со ссылкой на топ-менеджера одного из предприятий космической промышленности и высокопоставленного сотрудника "Роскосмоса".
       "По их словам, принципиальное решение о кадровых перестановках в корпорации было принято господином Рогозиным на этой неделе, а господин Жерегеля приступит к исполнению новых обязанностей уже 2 июля. Официально в "Роскосмосе" от комментариев воздержались", - пишет издание.
       По данным газеты, бывшему гендиректору ОРКК Юрию Власову предложена должность советника Д.Рогозина по военно-космической тематике.
       Газета отмечает, что вопросы диверсификации, за которые отвечает ОРКК, руководитель "Роскосмоса" ранее назвал одними из приоритетных для госкорпорации. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=485007

Эко...

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2213582

----------


## Avia M

Федеральная комическая программа России на период 2016-2025 годов будет пересмотрена для взаимной увязки перспективных проектов,
принято решение вернуть пилотируемую программу с Байконура на космодром Восточный, а запуски корабля "Федерация" с ракеты "Союз-5" решено вновь "пересадить" на "Ангару", от текущей концепции носителя "Союза-5" решено отказаться, а вместо нее подумать над ракетой на метановом топливе.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180703/1523866069.html

----------


## OKA

" На космодроме Байконур продолжается подготовка транспортного грузового корабля (ТГК) «Прогресс МC-09» к пуску по программе Международной космической станции.

Специалисты РКК «Энергия» в монтажно-испытательном корпусе космических аппаратов успешно провели комплекс технологических операций по стыковке корабля с переходным отсеком. Перед стыковкой была проведена доукладка грузов в корабль, в том числе свежих фруктов и овощей для экипажа МКС.

По графику подготовительных работ в течение этой недели запланированы авторский осмотр и накатка головного обтекателя (4 июля), транспортировка на общую сборку (5 июля), общая сборка ракеты-носителя с головным блоком (6 июля) и вывоз ракеты космического назначения на стартовую площадку (7 июля).

Запуск транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-09» ракетой-носителем «Союз-2.1а» с площадки 31 космодрома Байконур планируется осуществить 10 июля 2018 года. Цель полета: доставка на борт МКС топлива, продуктов, воды и других грузов, необходимых для эксплуатации станции в пилотируемом режиме."

С фото :

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса


"Арктическая авиационная экспедиция стартует во вторник утром с аэродрома в селе Красный Яр Самарской области. Шести россиянам и одному французу предстоит преодолеть на трёх самолетах-амфибиях более 20 тыс. километров. Об этом рассказал журналистам один из участников экспедиции, председатель совета директоров НПО "Аэроволга", пилот-спортсмен Сергей Алафинов.

"Маршрут экспедиции составляет порядка 11 тыс. морских миль (20 тыс. км). В России идём напрямую через города Урай, Сургут на Норильск, Тикси, выходим на Северный Ледовитый океан и далее вдоль берега до мыса Шмидта и затем бухты Провидения", - отметил Алафинов. Далее маршрут пролегает через Аляску, Канаду, Гренландию, Исландию, Великобританию, Норвегию, Швецию, Финляндию, после чего экспедиция через Великий Новгород, Ярославль и Чебоксары вернется в Самарскую область.

Цель экспедиции - проведение различных климатических и медико-биологических исследований, разработка будущих маршрутов авиационного туризма по российскому Северу и испытание экипажа и техники перед планируемой в следующем году авиаэкспедицией в Антарктиду. В путешествии задействованы уникальные самолёты-амфибии российского производства - два самолёта LA-8 (восемь посадочных мест, общий вес груза - до 2,6 тонны) и один "Борей" (два посадочных места, общий вес груза - до 700 кг). Самолёты будут лететь на высоте до 3 тыс. метров со скоростью около 200 км/ч.

В составе экспедиции семь человек, в том числе лётчик- космонавт, Герой России, глава городского округа Звёздный Городок Валерий Токарев, космонавт-исследователь, Герой Советского Союза, член-корреспондент РАН Олег Атьков, французский пилот гидроавиации Лоик Блез. По словам Атькова, идея этой экспедиции получила поддержку в администрации президента России, в МИДе и Минтрансе РФ. "Все в рамках своих возможностей оказали содействие", - отметил Атьков.
Планируется, что экспедиция продлится около 40 дней и в августе путешественники вернутся в Самарскую область."

https://kot-or-osl.livejournal.com/2144050.html

Фотки там жэж.

Космотуризмус не задался, зато какие перспективы))

----------


## OKA

"Начались огневые испытания гиперзвуковой ракеты для суборбитальных исследований


GOLauncher 1 Generation Orbit Launch Services

Американская компания Generation Orbit Launch Services провела первые огневые испытания полноразмерного прототипа перспективной гиперзвуковой ракеты носителя GOLauncher 1, которая позволит выводить различную полезную нагрузку на суборбитальную траекторию. Как пишет Aviation Week, состоявшиеся проверки признаны полностью успешными.

Целью первых огневых испытаний была проверка работы ракетного двигателя, баков для топлива и окислителя, клапанов, систем нагнетания давления и управления полетом. Кроме того, специалисты проверили способность двигателя увеличивать тягу.

На прототипе GOLauncher 1, установлены жидкостный ракетный двигатель Hadley, работающий на керосине и использующий в качестве окислителя жидкий кислород. Эта силовая установка способна развивать тягу чуть больше 22 килоньютонов (на уровне моря) и обеспечивать разгон носителя до скоростей, в 5-8 раз превышающих скорость звука.

В ближайшее время компания Generation Orbit Launch Services планирует провести дополнительную серию испытаний перспективного гиперзвукового носителя и его двигателя. Как ожидается, первые летные испытания GOLauncher1 будут проведены в конце 2019 года.

GOLauncher1, разрабатываемый в интересах ВВС США, станет носителем для различного измерительного оборудования, которое позволит проводить исследования не только в области микрогравитации, но и астрофизики. Кроме того, ракету можно будет использовать и для вывода в космос наноспутников.

Масса новой ракеты составляет 1,1 тонны. GOLauncher 1 сможет нести различное оборудование или наноспутники общей массой от 136 до 454 килограммов. Ракету можно будет использовать для исследовательских запусков по суборбитальным траекториям высотой от 15,2 до 36,6 тысяч метров со скоростями полета от четырех до восьми чисел Маха (от 4,9 до 9,9 тысячи километров в час).

После начала серийного производства ракет GOLauncher 1 американская компания намерена наладить выпуск более тяжелых ее производных — GOLauncher 2 и GOLauncher 3. Эти ракеты смогут нести бо́льшие по объему и массе грузы, выполнять полеты по траекториям с бо́льшим диапазоном высот на более высоких скоростях. Носителем ракет семейства GOLauncher станет широкофюзеляжный самолет DC-10.

В настоящее время американские разработчики не имеют инструментов, которые бы позволяли проводить широкий спектр исследований в области микрогравитации и высокоскоростного атмосферного полета. До 1968 года такие исследования в США проводились с помощью экспериментального ракетоплана X-15, изначально проектировавшегося для космических полетов с самолета-носителя.

До закрытия программы X-15 ракетопланы с различным оборудованием применялись для исследований, данные которых использовались, в том числе, в разработке американских космических программ.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/04/golauncher


"5 июля, транспортный грузовой корабль (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-09» разработки и производства РКК «Энергия» в составе головного блока транспортирован на общую сборку с ракетой-носителем «Союз-2.1а». Транспортировка выполнялась по железной дороге.

Операции по общей сборке запланированы на 6 июля в монтажно-испытательном корпусе ракет-носителей в рамках подготовки к старту по программе Международной космической станции, а в субботу, 7 июля, состоится вывоз ракеты космического назначения на стартовую площадку.

Запуск транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-09» ракетой-носителем «Союз-2.1а» с площадки 31 космодрома Байконур планируется осуществить 10 июля 2018 года. Цель полета: доставка на борт МКС топлива, продуктов, воды и других грузов, необходимых для эксплуатации станции в пилотируемом режиме."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25273/

----------


## Avia M

> "5 июля, транспортный грузовой корабль (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-09» разработки и производства РКК «Энергия» в составе головного блока транспортирован на общую сборку с ракетой-носителем «Союз-2.1а».



КОРОЛЕВ /Московская область/, 10 июля. /ТАСС/. Грузовой корабль "Прогресс МС-09" пристыковался к Международной космической станции (МКС), впервые долетев до нее по сверхкороткой схеме. Полет длился менее четырех часов

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Корабль «Прогресс МС-09» пристыковался к МКС - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Новые «десять заповедей» Роскосмоса

    После назначения Дмитрия Рогозина главой Роскосмоса логично было ожидать объявления новой политики госкорпорации. И 28 июня прошла научно-практическая конференция «Основные задачи и перспективы развития Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», на которой были озвучены новые десять принципов работы организации. А из-за того, что во вступлении Дмитрий Олегович сравнил космос с религией, напрашивается аналогия с десятью заповедями. К сожалению, принципы были даны достаточно коротко, поэтому, как и с религиозными вопросами, остается пространство для толкования.

    Выступления на конференции были оперативно выложены ТВ Роскосмоса, и мы можем посмотреть на первоисточник.




    Вступление, где космос сравнивается с религией, вызывает недоумение. Прежде всего, религиозные аналогии переводят вопрос "зачем нам космос" в иррациональную плоскость. Рациональный ответ "космос красив, полезен, интересен, он вдохновляет и воспитывает" заменяется на "национальную самоидентификацию" и "чудеса". Далее, в русском языке есть разница: "до́гма" - более общее слово и часто имеет негативную коннотацию - "отжившие догмы". А "до́гмат" - это основные положения именно религиозного вероучения, которые у́же традиции (пример - в православии купание в проруби традиция, но не догмат). Честно, лучше бы Дмитрий Олегович вместо религии рассуждал о, например, пассионарности - к духу экспансии это подходит гораздо лучше, а негативных ассоциаций и мемов в ехидном Интернете будет меньше.

    Но перейдем уже к десяти пунктам.

    1. Высокая требовательность и особый контроль исполнения государственного оборонного заказа.

    То, что этот пункт поставлен первым, скорее всего говорит о сегодняшней тенденции - Роскосмос, похоже, замыкается в рамках России и ее военной сферы. Это объяснимо в нынешней напряженной политической ситуации и не является плохим само по себе: ГЛОНАСС - это настоящий успех, и это прежде всего система для военных. Но уже первый пункт ставит вопрос о том, что понимается под экспансией, о которой шла речь в начале выступления. Экспансия в Солнечную систему не представима без сотрудничества стран, и, если бы именно она была бы приоритетом, первый пункт звучал бы примерно как "сотрудничая с другими космическими державами реализовывать проекты исследования и освоения Солнечной системы".

    2. Государственная корпорация станет непосредственным участником всех контрактов заказчиков с предприятиями, разделит ответственность по реализации контрактов.

    3. Роскосмос создаст управление технического заказчика для обеспечения единой технической политики в отрасли и формирования разумной производственной кооперации при выполнении контрактов.

    4. Исполнительные директора и заместители генерального директора Госкорпорации в обязательном порядке войдут в советы директоров ведущих предприятий, их аттестация будет зависеть от успехов предприятия.

    Одной из серьезнейших проблем советской космонавтики был "феодализм" - конструкторские бюро создавали конкурирующие проекты, которые могли дублировать друг друга, нерационально растрачивая ресурсы. А в худшем случае КБ вели подковерные войны, где успех "своего" проекта не имел никакого отношения к общему благу космонавтики. Эта проблема досталась российской космонавтике после распада СССР, ухудшившись в 90-е (сам Рогозин бичевал "производственный феодализм" еще в 2015), и нормальная централизация является очень важной задачей, которую до сих пор предстоит решить. Три пункта выше относятся как раз к ней, и потенциально их реализация должна быть полезной - единая техническая политика может сэкономить средства за счет исключения решения одной задачи несколькими разными способами, а непосредственное участие исполнительных директоров в работе предприятий должно помочь Госкорпорации стать единой структурой.

    Небольшой исторический экскурс: NASA с самого начала работало через конкурсы, в которых четко определялся подрядчик. В мемуарах Владимира Сыромятникова "Сто рассказов о стыковке" упоминается незаметная цена такого решения - опыт компании Макдоннел по созданию "Меркуриев" и "Джемини" никак не был использован в программе "Аполлон", потому что там конкурс выиграли другие компании. Но даже такая цена была меньше, чем в советской системе, где, например, параллельно кораблю "Союз" сделали, испытали, но не стали использовать транспортный корабль снабжения ТКС.

    5. Создать Совет рационализаторов при Госкорпорации для обеспечения научной организации труда на предприятиях и использования лучших практик.

    Концепция рационализаторов достаточно древняя - Всесоюзное общество изобретателей и рационализаторов было создано еще в 1932 году. Невозможно представить, что эта идея незнакома российской космонавтике, и этот пункт логично толковать как объявление о намерении сделать корпорацию более открытой к обратной связи снизу. Догадка прямо подчеркивается следующими словами - "сотрудники, которые активно предлагают решения по улучшению производительности труда, <...> будут поощряться и активно продвигаться по службе". Идея хорошая, правильная и верная, будем надеяться, что ее получится реализовать.

    6. Отказ от космического долгостроя и тупиковых направлений развития.

    Очень жаль, что здесь не прозвучало конкретных примеров, потому что, к сожалению, долгостроем можно назвать практически любую программу Роскосмоса. И, раз не понятно, что будут закрывать, этот пункт выглядит достаточно тревожно. Сюда же относится не очень понятная цель отказаться от "космической псевдоблаготворительности в ущерб нашим бизнес-интересам". СССР в свое время возил космонавтов других стран по программе "Интеркосмос", но это была большая политика, и программу сложно назвать неудачной - запуск первого космонавта другой страны укреплял связи с ней и улучшал отношения. Да и США в то время занимались тем же самым.

    7. Роскосмос – это многопрофильная корпорация, которая будет работать над диверсификацией производства.



    Космические предприятия занимаются и "земным" производством. Например, филиал ГКНПЦ им. Хруничева (ракеты-носители "Протон", "Ангара", некоторые модули МКС), Усть-Катавский вагоностроительный завод, выпускает трамваи. Дополнительный доход от производства некосмических товаров - штука полезная, но нужно, чтобы предприятия не забывали про космос.

    8. Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» создаст управление перспективных исследований для обеспечения нужд технического прогресса в области военного, экономического и научного космоса совместно с Фондом перспективных исследований.

    9. Активное сотрудничество с Росатомом в создании альтернативных источников энергии, специальных стратегических материалов, радиационностойкой электронной компонентной базы и суперкомпьютерных технологий.

    На сегодняшний день только ядерный реактор может дать на порядки более высокий уровень плотности энергии, чтобы сделать космос доступнее, и сотрудничество с Росатомом - крайне важная задача, если мы не хотим, чтобы и тут Россию обогнали. Тем более, что основания для беспокойства есть - американский реактор Kilopower создается как заменитель простого и слабого РИТЭГа, но его несомненный успех сделает тему атомных технологий в космосе гораздо привлекательнее для всего мира уже в ближайшие годы. Специфические задачи Росатома порождают кроме непосредственно атомных и другие высокие технологии, которые могут быть использованы и в космической отрасли.

    10. Работа с частными инвесторами и создание совета по государственно-частному партнерству.

    Ну и, наконец, Роскосмос декларирует свою открытость для инвесторов. Очень хочется надеяться, что эта открытость будет работать в обе стороны, Госкорпорация будет не только получать деньги от инвесторов, но и поддерживать частные космические компании, потому что, например, у "Лин Индастриал" опыт взаимодействия с государственными космическими компаниями пока отрицательный.

    Также на конференции упомянуты другие достаточно важные вещи.

    Нужно сокращать "зоопарк" ракет-носителей и переходить на РН "Ангара". На "Восточном" необходимо приступить ко второй очереди - стартовому комплексу "Ангары". Третьей очередью должна будет стать сверхтяжелая ракета, очевидно, на базе того, что сейчас называется "Союз-5". Мотивация такого решения и развития "Восточного" в целом - независимый доступ в космос со своей территории. Очень любопытно, что, несмотря на прошлогоднюю новость об отмене пилотируемой "Ангары-5П", до сих пор озвучивается вариант, что "Федерация" полетит на "Ангаре", а не на "Союзе-5". И интригует заявление, что в Роскосмосе знают про идущую в СМИ кампанию по дискредитации "Ангары". Так что на сегодняшний день эта ракета-носитель остается приоритетом и главным проектом Роскосмоса. Ее испытания потребуют шести пусков, жаль, что в выступлениях не были названы их конкретные даты.

    Проект "Сфера" будет объединять аппараты навигации, связи и дистанционного зондирования Земли. Этот проект был впервые упомянут в прямой линии Владимира Путина, тогда было сказано, что в него войдут 600 спутников. Постепенно появляется больше информации - ожидается, что "Сфера" будет состоять из низкоорбитальных спутников, сочетающих оптическое наблюдение с предоставлением услуг связи. Сейчас же нам сообщили, что к ним добавятся и услуги навигации, а погрешность определения положения для пользователей не превысит 7-10 см.

    В своем выступлении и.о. первого заместителя генерального директора Госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Николай Севастьянов назвал проблемы отрасли:

        Систематические переносы сроков.
        Увеличение стоимости проектов.
        Недостаточная надежность техники, которая вредит имиджу.

    А причинами этих проблем он считает три фактора:

        Разобщенное управление проектами.
        Некорректное ценообразование. Цены либо слишком низкие, либо слишком высокие.
        Несовременная методология контроля качества.

    Заключение

    Сейчас ходят слухи о сокращении бюджета Роскосмоса на 150 миллиардов рублей в 2019-2021 годах, если это окажется правдой, любую программу улучшения отрасли будет трудно выполнить. Когда будут появляться свежие новости, мы сможем сравнивать происходящее с озвученными принципами, и остается надеяться, что будет реализован не только шестой пункт о сокращении космических программ."

https://lozga.livejournal.com/176194.html

Ещё познавательный пост :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/176384.html

----------


## OKA

"Компания Blue Origin провела испытания системы аварийного спасения пассажирской капсулы ракеты New Shepard на большой высоте после отделения от ракеты. Двигатель был активирован на высоте 89 километров, после чего капсула достигла рекордной высоты в 120 километров.

Система аварийного спасения состоит из мощных двигателей и автоматики, устанавливаемых на пилотируемые космические аппараты. Задача этой системы заключается в быстром отводе капсулы с экипажем от неисправной ракеты. Она приводится в готовность незадолго до старта и отслеживает состояние систем ракеты как до запуска, так и во время полета. В случае обнаружения опасной ситуации или при поступлении команды с космодрома она запускает двигатели, которые за несколько секунд уводят корабль на безопасное расстояние.

Blue Origin уже испытывала систему аварийного спасения капсулы New Shepard в двух наиболее важных сценариях — во время нахождения капсулы на стартовой площадке и во время максимальной аэродинамической нагрузки (max Q) в полете на высоте нескольких километров. Несмотря на то, что оба теста были успешными, компания решила также проверить работу системы аварийного спасения в конце набора высоты через 20 секунд после отделения капсулы от ракеты. Blue Origin заявляет, что выбрала такую схему испытания для того, чтобы газы из двигателя системы аварийного спасения не повредили ракету, которую компания планирует использовать для последующих запусков.





Во время испытательного полета Blue Origin в третий раз использовала ракету и капсулу, которые до этого летали в декабре 2017 года и в апреле 2018. Ракета стартовала с пусковой площадки в западном Техасе в 18:12 по московскому времени. На высоте 75 километров капсула отделилась от ракеты, а через 20 секунд после этого, на высоте 89 километров, был активирован двигатель на дне капсулы. После этого она достигла высоты в 120 километров и начала снижаться обратно. Через несколько минут ракета села на собственном двигателе, а капсула на трех парашютах.


Кроме испытания системы аварийного спасения во время полета капсула использовалась для проведения других экспериментов. Например, в ней было установлено оборудование GAGa, предназначенное для исследования свойств гранулярных газов. Кроме того, в капсуле был научный эксперимент ConDENSS для изучения поведения небольших водяных капель в условиях микрогравитации, а также несколько датчиков для отслеживания условий внутри капсулы на разных этапах полета. Также в капсуле был манекен Скайуокер, который уже не первый раз летает в космос на ракете New Shepard. Полный список полезной нагрузки доступен на сайте миссии.

Blue Origin собирается скоро начать пилотируемые полеты в космос, но во время первых полетов пассажирами будут только сотрудники компании. А в 2019 году компания начнет продавать билеты клиентам. Кроме Blue Origin подготовкой суборбитальных туристических занимается компания Virgin Galactic. Недавно она провела второй полет своего космоплана VSS Unity с включенным двигателем, но он не был суборбитальным — корабль поднялся на высоту около 35 километров. В недавнем интервью глава Virgin Galactic заявил, что до космических полетов на кораблях его компании «остались месяцы, а не годы».

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/18/new-shepard


" Президент России Владимир Владимирович Путин провел рабочее совещание с Генеральным директором Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрием Рогозиным. Перед началом закрытой части Владимир Владимирович Путин обозначил ключевые направления развития российской ракетно-космической отрасли и меры, которые необходимо принять для повышения эффективности Роскосмоса.

 Президент России Владимир Владимирович Путин:

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги!

Я пригласил вас — практически новую команду «Роскосмоса» — для того, чтобы обсудить планы развития ракетно-космической отрасли, конкретные решения, направленные на повышение эффективности корпорации «Роскосмос».

Объём работы, масштаб задач, безусловно, очень большой. Рассчитываю, что к их решению вы подойдёте с максимальной ответственностью, будете трудиться слаженно, профессионально, с нацеленностью на самые высокие результаты.

Россия, как известно, всегда обладала широкими, подчас уникальными компетенциями в освоении космоса. Сегодня «Роскосмосу» необходимо добиться прорывных успехов в этой сфере в условиях растущей, при этом, международной конкуренции, укрепить свои позиции.

И дело здесь не только в престиже, как мы с вами хорошо понимаем. От создания современной космической инфраструктуры и техники, от развёртывания высокоточной навигации и глобальной спутниковой связи зависит решение очень многих без преувеличения жизненно важных вопросов: это и построение цифровой экономики, и развитие логистики, дистанционного обучения, обеспечение безопасности и правопорядка. И ваше движение вперёд должно стать важнейшим ресурсом общего прорывного развития страны.

Подчеркну, что у ракетно-космической отрасли, при всех известных проблемах, есть мощный технологический и кадровый потенциал, есть замечательные инженеры, научные школы.

Напомню, именно нашим специалистам совсем недавно, 10 июля нынешнего года, удалось за рекордно короткое время провести сближение и стыковку транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-09» с Международной космической станцией. То есть в два раза практически вы сократили срок стыковки.

Предложенные технические решения серьёзно повысят эффективность нашей космической программы.

Учитывая стратегическое значение космической отрасли, прошу вас сосредоточиться на основных, ключевых задачах. Они, собственно, известны, но я, тем не менее, некоторые из них повторю.

Первое: предстоит продолжить наращивание орбитальной группировки. При этом нужно кардинально повысить качество и надёжность космических аппаратов, средств их выведения, обеспечить создание современной отечественной компонентной базы, чтобы в результате увеличить сроки активного существования наших спутников на орбите. Мы знаем здесь, над чем мы должны работать.

Второе: важно своевременно реализовать ряд масштабных, значимых проектов, в том числе это касается создания ракетного комплекса сверхтяжёлого класса.

Подчеркну, что все ранее намеченные сроки его разработки должны быть выдержаны, а начало лётных испытаний, как и планировали, должно состояться в 2028 году.

Аналогичное требование и по ракете-носителю среднего класса «Союз-5», которая, по сути, станет первой ступенью сверхтяжёлой ракеты. Напомню, к лётным испытаниям «Союза» следует приступить в 2022 году.

В-третьих, я жду более активной работы по дальнейшему развитию ракет-носителей семейства «Ангара», в том числе ракеты тяжёлого класса «Ангара-А5»: она имеет, как мы знаем, огромное значение для поддержания обороноспособности страны.

Для её пусков нужно наращивать инфраструктуру космодрома Восточный, разворачивать второй этап его строительства, организовать работы по возведению стартового стола для «Ангары». По плану её пуск должен состояться в 2021 году.

Далее. Учитывая, что ракетно-космическая отрасль в настоящее время излишне ориентирована на бюджетные средства, на бюджетные деньги, для неё, как и для оборонки, безусловно, актуален вопрос диверсификации.

Считаю, что корпорация может и должна обеспечить устойчивое поступление средств от коммерческих услуг, оказываемых другим секторам экономики в области информации, навигации, связи, таким образом нацелить ресурсы федерального бюджета на перспективные цели развития космической отрасли.

Знаю, что у вас есть качественные, коммерчески привлекательные проекты, среди них — новая программа «Сфера», в рамках которой в ближайшее время, в ближайшие несколько лет, должно быть запущено более 600 спутников (по-моему, речь идет о 640 спутниках) в три этапа: к 2022, 2024 и 2028 году. В рамках этой программы эта новая космическая группировка должна быть эффективно использована в сфере навигации, связи, дистанционного зондирования Земли.

Важно, что интерес к этому проекту проявляют как отечественный бизнес, так и зарубежные партнёры, и конечно, его реализации нужно давать полный ход.

И ещё: чтобы решить масштабные задачи, стоящие перед корпорацией, необходимо проводить грамотную кадровую политику, кадровую работу. Рассчитываю, что вы не только сохраните, но и приумножите конструкторский и инженерно-технический потенциал отрасли, уделите особое внимание подготовке молодых специалистов рабочих профессий. От этого напрямую зависит успех в космической сфере и её будущее. Я бы хотел обратить внимание на то, что нужно бережно относиться к тому, что у нас есть, и, конечно, наращивать этот кадровый потенциал."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25329/

----------


## OKA

" На космодроме Байконур завершились проверки на герметичность пилотируемого корабля #СоюзМС10. Запуск предварительно намечен на осень 2018 года. В экспедицию на МКС отправится экипаж в составе космонавта Роскосмоса Алексея Овчинина и астронавта NASA Ника Хейга."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status...36772455792640





> следственная группа ФСБ приступила к проведению обысков в кабинетах сотрудников Центрального научно-исследовательского института машиностроения (ЦНИИмаш), а также в офисе директора исследовательско-аналитического центра Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации (ОРКК) Дмитрия Пайсона. По сведениям “Ъ”, оперативные мероприятия проводятся в рамках уголовного дела, возбужденного по ст. 275 УК РФ («Государственная измена»). Сейчас ФСБ проверяет десяток людей из отрасли на предмет их сотрудничества с западными спецслужбами: по сведениям “Ъ”, чекисты установили, что последним стали известны результаты наработок российской промышленности в части гиперзвуковых разработок под грифом «Совершенно секретно».
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3690575


Ну, там давно "подгнило что-то  в Датском  королевстве" ..

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2213582

Вопрос, только- это там "вертикаль власти" выстраивают ,  или реально " дырка в заборе " ))

" Поймут и простят ", как всегда )) " Не надо кошмарить бизнес" ))

Кста :

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/20/07/20...?from=newsfeed

----------


## OKA

" 24 июля 2018 года в Москве состоялась встреча генерального директора Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрия Рогозина с вице-президентом компании «Airbus Defence and Space» Лионелем Шампо.

Встреча прошла в традиционно дружественном ключе. В ходе беседы стороны предметно обсудили актуальные и перспективные проекты сотрудничества по созданию космических систем, в том числе в интересах третьих стран, а также согласовали график дальнейших контактов.

Ранее, 15 июня 2018 года, в рамках встречи с президентом Национального центра космических исследований Франции (CNES) Жаном-Ивом Лёгаллем было подписано соглашение о сотрудничестве, которое должно способствовать развитию космических отраслей двух стран. Тогда же стороны договорились о придании новой динамики отношениям."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25353/


" Полтора года назад в «Российских космических системах» был создан Центр микроэлектроники, который сегодня является динамично развивающимся перспективным подразделением, нацеленным на решение задач по обеспечению компании собственными микроэлектронными компонентами, а также по изготовлению продукции для внешних заказчиков.

За прошедшие c момента создания центра полтора года удалось повысить эффективность работы подразделений и значительно улучшить производственную дисциплину. Продолжается прием новых сотрудников. В целом численность сотрудников центра с момента его создания увеличилась на 10%.

Центр микроэлектроники совместно с центром перспективных технологий конструирования бортовой аппаратуры, отделением создания бортовых комплексов и ВЧ-аппаратуры и отделением информационно-телеметрических комплексов ведут работы по разработке и изготовлению СВЧ-плат и фильтров, микроэлектронных модулей, микросхем. В центре микроэлектроники серийно выпускаются микросхемы для бортовой аппаратуры систем телеметрии по заказам завода ракетно-космического приборостроения РКС.

«В целом производственная база центра укомплектована для решения большинства стоящих перед нами задач, — говорит заместитель директора завода РКП по микроэлектронике — начальник центра микроэлектроники Елена Волошина, — Сейчас основное внимание сосредоточено на дооснащении производства отдельными единицами оборудования».

Сегодня центр также собирает микроэлектронные компоненты для внешних заказчиков. Недавно успешно завершена сборка модулей гальванической развязки, разработанной компанией-резидентом Фонда «Сколково». Для внешних заказчиков серийно изготавливаются диоды для солнечных батарей космических аппаратов, небольшими партиями производятся детали микроэлектромеханических систем (маятников).

С использованием исключительно отечественных электрорадиоизделий разработан макет бортового источника вторичного электропитания (ИВЭП). В планах — до конца года изготовить образец ИВЭП в корпусе, приближенный к конечному изделию, для проведения испытаний на стойкость к внешним воздействующим факторам. Среди наиболее важных направлений на ближайшее будущее — разработка технологии изготовления радиационностойких силовых транзисторов с вертикальным затвором.

Сегодня коллектив центра проектирует серию радиационностойких микросхем многоканальных аналоговых коммутаторов для перспективного телеметрического базового модуля унифицированной интегрированной бортовой информационной системы космических аппаратов. Новые изделия ориентированы на изготовление полупроводниковых кристаллов на отечественных предприятиях, их сборка будет выполняться на оборудовании центра микроэлектроники. В центре также начаты работы по поиску конструктивно-технологических решений для создания функциональных аналогов зарубежных модулей запоминающих устройств.

Сотрудники центра постоянно повышают квалификацию, перенимают опыт и лучшие мировые практики. На ближайшую перспективу планируется обучение молодых специалистов технологии Flip-Chip монтажа кристаллов, а также стажировка инженеров центра по техническому обслуживанию технологического оборудования."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25351/

----------


## OKA

"Boeing отложила первый полет пилотируемого корабля CTS-100 Starliner на следующий год


Boeing

Первый беспилотный полет космического корабля Boeing CTS-100 Starliner отложен как минимум до конца 2018 года, а первый пилотируемый полет перенесен на середину 2019 года, сообщает CNBC. Одной из причин переноса пилотируемого полета могла стать обнаруженная во время недавних тестов неисправность системы аварийного спасения.

CST-100 Starliner, наряду с Crew Dragon компании SpaceX, является одним из двух американских пилотируемых космических кораблей, созданных по программе Commercial Crew Program и предназначенных для доставки астронавтов на МКС без использования российских кораблей «Союз». Он рассчитан на перевозку семи членов экипажа и их существование вне станции в течение 60 часов. Starliner — первый космический корабль концерна Boeing.

Для испытания корабля было запланировано два тестовых полета. Первый беспилотный полет Starliner должен был состояться в августе 2018 года, а пилотируемый в ноябре 2018 года. Но в ходе разработки и испытаний космического корабля специалисты столкнулись с проблемами нескольких его систем. В частности, NASA обнаружило недостатки в критически важных для безопасного полета системах — системе аварийного спасения, а также системе выпуска парашютов. Анализ показал, что при некоторых условиях капсула может переворачиваться после запуска системы аварийного спасения, что может представлять опасность для экипажа.

В среду, 1 августа, вице-президент Boeing и руководитель проекта пилотируемого космического корабля Джон Малголленд (John Mulholland) заявил, что компании пришлось перенести испытательные полеты космического корабля Starliner. Первый беспилотный полет состоится не в августе 2018 года, а в конце года или в начале 2019 года. После этого специалисты Boeing и NASA будут изучать данные о полете. Испытание системы аварийного спасения, необходимое для сертификации корабля для пилотируемого полета, теперь намечено на весну 2019 года. Сам пилотируемый полет теперь назначен не на ноябрь 2018 года, а на лето 2019.

По-видимому, задержка испытаний системы аварийного спасения связана с неисправностью, обнаруженной во время недавнего теста двигателей этой системы. Сами двигатели отработали штатно, но после их выключения часть клапанов топливной системы не закрылись и специалисты обнаружили протечку гидразина.

Второй частный пилотируемый космический корабль Crew Dragon, разрабатываемый по программе Commercial Crew Program, также должен отправиться в первый полет в августе 2018 года. Недавно SpaceX завершила тепловые и акустические испытания корабля в вакуумной камере и отправила его на мыс Канаверал для подготовки к запуску.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/02/starliner-delay

Когда у них был космофлот "шаттлов" , пытались устроить конвейер запусков . Хотя доклады по неполадкам в районах стыков и уплотнений боковых ускорителей уже поступали.
 В итоге-"Челленджер". 
Спешить в таких делах - себе дороже)

----------


## OKA

" NASA объявило экипаж первых миссий частных космических кораблей

NASA объявило состав экипажей первых пилотируемых полетов американских частных космических кораблей Crew Dragon и CTS-100 Starliner, которые должны состояться в 2019 году. Кроме того, агентство рассказало о составах первых регулярных миссий к МКС, которые будут выполнены на этих космических кораблях. Трансляция пресс-конференции велась на YouTube-канале NASA.

На пресс-конференции агентство объявило экипажи обоих пилотируемых тестовых миссий. В состав первой пилотируемой миссии Crew Dragon, назначенной на апрель 2019 года, вошли астронавты Роберт Бенкен (Robert Behnken) и Даглас Хёрли (Douglas Hurley). Экипажем первой пилотируемой миссии CTS-100 Starliner стали Эрик Боу (Eric Boe), Крис Фергюсон (Chris Ferguson) и Николь Онапу Манн (Nicole Aunapu Mann).

Кроме того, NASA рассказало об экипажах первых штатных миссий к МКС. В состав первой регулярной миссии Boeing CTS-100 Starliner вошли Джон Кассада (Josh Cassada) и Сунита Уильямс (Sunita Williams). Экипажем первой регулярной миссии Crew Dragon стали Виктор Гловер (Victor Glover) и Майкл Хопкинс (Michael Hopkins).
В 2010 году NASA запустило программу по стимулированию разработки частных пилотируемых космических кораблей, которые могли бы доставлять американских астронавтов на Международную космическую станцию вместо приближавшихся к последним полетам американским Space Shuttle и российских кораблей «Союз». По время финального этапа программы NASA заключило контракты на перевозку астронавтов со SpaceX, разрабатывающей корабль Crew Dragon, и Boeing, разрабатывающей CTS-100 Starliner.

В начале августа NASA стало известно, что первые беспилотные и пилотируемые полеты пройдут позже, чем планировалось ранее. Беспилотный полет Crew Dragon намечен на ноябрь 2018 года, а в апреле 2019 года за ним последует полет с астронавтами на борту. CTS-100 Starliner отправится в первый беспилотный полет в конце 2018 года или начале 2019, а первый пилотируемый полет корабля состоится летом 2019 года.

Главная проблема, вызывающая опасения NASA и властей США, заключается в том, что теперь первые пилотируемые полеты и последующая сертификация кораблей стали еще ближе к окончанию контракта на перевозку американских астронавтах на российских «Союзах», который рассчитан до конца 2019 года. Таким образом, в случае новых переносов сроков или проблемах при сертификации кораблей SpaceX и Boeing NASA может на некоторое время лишиться доступа к МКС.

Помимо двух космических кораблей от SpaceX и Boeing, в США также создается пилотируемый корабль Orion компании Lockheed Martin. В отличие от них, Orion предназначен для полетов за пределы низкой околоземной орбиты. К примеру, именно с его помощью планируется строить и развивать перспективную лунную орбитальную станцию. Подробнее о планах по созданию станции можно почитать в нашем материале «Промежуточная станция».

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/03/crew





"  Инженеры холдинга «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») приступили к экспериментальной отработке сверхскоростной радиолинии для перспективных российских космических аппаратов. Она позволит передавать с орбиты большие объемы данных со скоростью до 10 Гбит/с.

Работы над новой радиолинией начались с инициативных разработок РКС и сейчас ведутся в рамках выполнения Федеральной космической программы России на 2016-2025 годы. Ее внедрение требуется для обеспечения возможности принимать информацию со спутников дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) нового поколения.

В ходе работы над системой специалисты РКС планируют реализовать техническую возможность передачи данных по спутниковым радиоканалам в Х-диапазоне частот со скоростью до 3 Гбит/с за счет применения поляризационной развязки и до 10 Гбит/с в Ка- диапазоне за счет дальнейшего частотного уплотнения.

Инженер-исследователь Центра перспективных технологий конструирования бортовой аппаратуры РКС Алексей Петров: «Мы уже завершили стендовую отработку экспериментальной системы, которая позволит передавать данные с орбиты со скоростью до 1,5 Гбит/с. Характеристики этой радиолинии позволят российским спутниковым системам ДЗЗ конкурировать с лучшими зарубежными аналогами. Одновременно мы прорабатываем возможность практического применения нескольких таких радиоканалов для получения общей скорости передачи данных до 10 Гбит/с. Такая скорость позволит передавать снимки высокого разрешения с низкоорбитальных спутниковых систем».

Необходимость в высокоскоростных радиолиниях возникла по мере роста требований к разрешению снимков современных спутниковых систем ДЗЗ. Они собирают большие объемы данных, которые необходимо передавать на наземные пункты приема за ограниченное время сеанса связи. Особенно эта проблема актуальна для малых космических аппаратов. В этом случае от скорости передачи данных зависит возможность установки на такие аппараты камер высокого разрешения.

Создаваемая в РКС система позволит с высокой оперативностью передавать на Землю снимки, получаемые спутниками ДЗЗ с разрешающей способностью менее одного метра и большой полосой обзора, включая многоспектральные изображения высокого разрешения.

Кроме аппаратов ДЗЗ разработка РКС будет использоваться и на других космических аппаратах с высокоскоростными каналами связи."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25381/



Познавательно о технических неполадках :

" Новые спутники — новые баги: Инфракрасный сенсор спутника GOES-17 плохо охлаждается

  У запущенного в марте метеорологического спутника GOES-17 проблема - инфракрасная камера нового поколения работает только частично из-за того, что плохо охлаждается. И сейчас одна команда инженеров пытается сократить периоды неполной работоспособности, а вторая - установить причину проблемы. Обе задачи важны, потому что анализ телеметрии предшественника, GOES-16, показал, что там тоже есть признаки ненормальной работы системы охлаждения, и, похоже, четвертое поколение метеорологических спутников GOES столкнулось с системной проблемой.

    Хронология событий




    Трансляция пуска

    GOES-17 был запущен 1 марта. 12 марта аппарат добрался до геостационарной орбиты и приступил к тестированию бортовых систем. И здесь обнаружился неприятный сюрприз. Для нормальной работы основного оптического прибора спутника, Advanced Baseline Imager (ABI), требовалась низкая температура. Инфракрасные датчики нужно охлаждать, некоторые аж до 60° Кельвина (-213° С), чтобы они могли нормально функционировать. И выяснилось, что система охлаждения не справляется со своими обязанностями. К счастью, температурная нагрузка спутника зависела от времени суток и дня года, поэтому прибор оказался частично работоспособным, но, тем не менее, 13 из 16 частотных полос ежедневно были недоступны несколько часов.

    Матчасть

    Спутник GOES-17 является вторым в четвертом поколении метеорологических геостационарных спутников GOES. Первым в 2016 году на орбиту отправился GOES-16. По замыслу программы GOES два спутника занимают точки стояния восточнее и западнее обеих Америк, чтобы иметь качественное покрытие территории США. Еще две точки используются для проверки и хранения запасных спутников.


    Карта расположения спутников GOES, заливка - область видимости. Иллюстрация NASA

    GOES-16 занял восточную точку, а для 17 спутника предназначалась западная. До запуска спутники носят алфавитные имена, поэтому шестнадцатый имел обозначение GOES-R, а семнадцатый -S. Конструктивно аппараты построены на платформе Lockheed Martin A2100, которая разрабатывалась для телекоммуникационных спутников и GPS, и несут приборы различного назначения.

    Geostationary Lightning Mapper (GLM) работает в ближнем инфракрасном диапазоне и используется для обнаружения молний.
    Extreme Ultraviolet and X-ray Irradiance Sensors (EXIS) направлен на Солнце, измеряет инсоляцию (облучение солнечными лучами) и может фиксировать потенциально опасные солнечные вспышки.
    Solar Ultraviolet Imager (SUVI) тоже направлен на Солнце и представляет из себя телескоп, работающий в ультрафиолетовом диапазоне и предназначенный для наблюдения за коронарными дырами, выбросами массы и прочими явлениями солнечной погоды.
    Magnetometer (MAG) и Space Environment In-Situ Suite (SEISS) наблюдают за магнитными полями и потоками высокоэнергетических частиц соответственно.

    Но самым главным инструментом является Advanced Baseline Imager (ABI), который в 16 частотных диапазонах от видимого до инфракрасного фиксирует атмосферные явления, происходящие на земном шаре. Много диапазонов нужно потому, что, например, снег и лед лучше видны в диапазоне длин волн 1.58–1.64 микрометра, а туман, пожары и вулканизм - в 3.80–4.00 микрометра.


    Оптическое разрешение зависит от диапазона и в лучшем случае составляет 0,5 км на пиксель, что в два раза больше разрешения сенсора спутников GOES предыдущего третьего поколения. Также, для сравнения, стоит отметить, что сенсоры GOES третьего поколения имели всего 5 диапазонов.

    После введения в строй GOES-16 NOAA и NASA с полным правом похвастались полученными изображениями.

    Проблема

    Но увы, перечисленные в предыдущей главе красоты подпорчены технической проблемой - тепловые трубки, предназначенные для охлаждения сенсоров, не справляются со своей задачей. Теплоноситель, пропилен, недостаточно хорошо циркулирует в них. Причина этого пока не установлена, в качестве версий рассматриваются: излишний неконденсирующийся газ (в тепловых трубках теплоноситель газифицируется и конденсируется, пузырьки газа в жидкости будут мешать циркуляции), загрязнение трубок посторонними частицами или механическое повреждение трубок. На исследование причины и воспроизведение проблемы на земле уйдет еще 1-2 месяца.

    Сенсоров, аналогичных ABI GOES-17, в космосе сейчас работает четыре. Один установлен на GOES-16, и еще два однотипных AHI стоят на японских геостационарных метеоспутниках "Химавари-8" и -9. Японские приборы работают нормально, но вот детальный анализ телеметрии GOES-16 показал, что считающаяся штатно функционирующей система охлаждения столкнулась с такими же проблемами, только в меньшей степени. Температура ABI GOES-16 оставалась в допустимых рамках, поэтому на признаки недостаточной циркуляции теплоносителя не обратили внимания. Повторение ситуации говорит о системности проблемы - либо при конструировании, либо на производстве допустили ошибку, и новые спутники GOES до исправления дефекта запускать нельзя.

    Параллельно другая группа инженеров боролась с проблемой на спутнике. После принятых мер (жаль, не уточнили, каких), доступность диапазонов повысилась. Сейчас 13 из 16 диапазонов функционируют 24 часа в сутки, а оставшиеся 3 - 20 часов. Но расслабляться рано - приближается сентябрь, когда Солнце будет светить почти прямо в сенсор, серьезно повышая тепловую нагрузку. Точные числа пока неизвестны, но ожидается, что круглые сутки будут доступны 10 из 16 диапазонов, а оставшиеся - большую часть времени.

    Заключение

    Как и любая сложная техника, новые приборы на спутниках всегда могут принести сюрпризы. И история с GOES-17 показывает обычно малозаметную, но от этого не менее интересную работу по поддержанию спутников в рабочем состоянии, обновлению их программного обеспечения и настройки параметров работы "железа"."

Полностью :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/177360.html

----------


## Avia M

Роскосмос начал подготовку к созданию федеральной целевой программы по созданию ракеты сверхтяжелого класса.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Роскосмос готовит ФЦП по созданию сверхтяжелой ракеты - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"  Светлана Евгеньевна Савицкая — первая женщина в мире, совершившая выход в открытый космос, и вторая представительница прекрасного пола, которая побывала в космическом пространстве. 8 августа Светлана Евгеньевна, единственная женщина, удостоенная двух медалей Героя Советского Союза, отмечает 70-летие!

Дорога в небо для Светланы Савицкой началась в Центральной объединённой лётно-технической школе при ЦК ДОСААФ СССР, которую будущий космонавт окончила с квалификацией «лётчик-инструктор». Ещё во время обучения Светлана Савицкая стала абсолютной чемпионкой мира по высшему пилотажу на поршневых самолётах и заслуженным мастером спорта СССР.

В 1979 году Светлана Савицкая приняла участие во втором наборе женщин для участия в космических полётах. В первую орбитальную командировку Светлана Евгеньевна отправилась 19 августа 1982 года на корабле «Союз Т-7» вместе с Леонидом Поповым и Александром Серебровым.

Второй полёт она выполнила с 17 по 29 июля 1984 года в качестве бортинженера корабля «Союз Т-12» и орбитальной станции «Салют-7» совместно с Владимиром Джанибековым и Игорем Волком. 25 июля 1984 года Светлана Савицкая первой из женщин выполнила выход в открытый космос длительностью 3 часа 34 минуты.

Савицкая с Владимиром Джанибековым провели в космосе первые работы по резке, сварке и пайке, имеющие важное прикладное значение для развития космонавтики.

«Мы попеременно находились за бортом станции три с четвертью часа. Это около двух витков «свет — тень». В «тени» не работали, прибор требовал максимальной точности. В принципе, скафандр позволял провести в открытом космосе и до шести часов», — вспоминает Светлана Савицкая.

Роскосмос поздравляет дважды Героя Советского Союза, лётчика-космонавта СССР Светлану Евгеньевну Савицкую с юбилеем и желает ей крепкого здоровья на долгие годы и успехов в профессиональной деятельности! "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25392/


Крепкого здоровья и долгих лет жизни !

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Власти США хотят добиться развертывании в космическом пространстве сенсоров и других элементов систем ПРО. Об этом в среду, как сообщил журнал Defense News, заявил директор Агентства по ПРО генерал-лейтенант Сэм Гривз на симпозиуме по космической и противоракетной обороне в Хантсвилле (штат Алабама).

По его словам, американским властям предстоит согласовать еще много требований по процедуре поставок и развитию космических технологий, но "ключевым фактом является то, что необходимость развертывания сенсоров в космосе рассматривается всерьез и получает необходимую поддержку".

Министр обороны США Джеймс Мэттис 7 августа заявил, что поддерживает идею формирования Космического командования ВС, аргументируя это тем, что Вашингтону необходимо рассматривать космос как "новый театр военных действий".

В июне президент США Дональд Трамп отдал распоряжение Пентагону создать Космические силы в качестве полноценного вида ВС страны. Американский лидер уже неоднократно высказывал идею формирования таких сил. Выступая в марте перед морскими пехотинцами на авиабазе Мирамар (штат Калифорния), он подчеркнул, что "новой национальной космической стратегией США космос признан зоной военных действий, как земля, воздух и море"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

США планируют добиться развертывания сенсоров ПРО в космосе - Космос - ТАСС




Систему международных отношений крушат по всем направлениям.)

 

Для охраны сенсоров от русско-китайско-иранско-корейских хакеров, будут необходимы небольшие роботы-истребители угроз))

Желательно с тяо на борту))



Давно пора уже признать космическое пространство легальным для ведения боевых действий) На Земле уже пакостить тесновато))



А то всё тянут, тянут) Так и космические карты в планшеты молодежь заправить не успеет ))

Хотя реформы, там пенсионные.. и пр. хрень... Может и успеет)))



"Всё будет хорошо" ))

Жаль, советскую боевую колесницу на Луне уже кто-то амерам продал)

----------


## OKA

Книга: Тайна Хантсвилла

----------


## Avia M

> "«Центр Хруничева» освободит более 200 корпусов завода в Филевской пойме, включая те, где производятся ракеты «Протон». Об этом в пятницу, 1 июня, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на копию приказа о создании комиссии по высвобождению зданий и сооружений, подписанного генеральным директором предприятия Алексеем Варочко.


Земли Центра Хруничева должны остаться в собственности предприятия, оказание поддержки центру не может быть увязано с изъятием у него земельных участков, а перевод мощностей из Москвы в Омск может состояться только после отладки там квалифицированного производства. Такие решения были приняты на совещании, которое провел президент РФ Владимир Путин

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Рогозин заявил, что земли Центра Хруничева должны остаться в собственности предприятия - Космос - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"  17 августа 1933 года, 85 лет назад была запущена первая отечественная ракета с жидкостным двигателем ГИРД-09. Пуск был проведен с Нахабинского военно-инженерного полигона. Весь полет ракеты занял 18 секунд, на высоте 400 метров она резко изменила направление и упала.

Сергей Короллёв в газете, посвященной этому пуску, писал: «Первая советская ракета на жидком топливе пущена! День 17 августа, несомненно, является знаменательным днем в жизни ГИРДа и, начиная с этого момента, советские ракеты должны летать над Союзом республик».

За несколько лет до этого серьезная пропагандистская работа создала ГИРДу большой авторитет, и уже весной 1932 года его усилия встретили полное понимание со стороны организатора научно-исследовательских работ по перевооружению Советской Армии, начальника вооружений РККА М.Н.Тухачевского, видевшего в ракетах основу оружия будущего.

3 марта 1932 года состоялось заседание Реввоенсовета, посвященное работам ГИРДа и проблемам реактивного движения. Было принято решение создать научно-исследовательский институт по ракетной технике, а до его создания поддержать работы ГИРДа.

ГИРДу предоставляется помещение, начинается комплектование штата, становится стабильным финансирование работ. К этому времени Московский ГИРД получает название Центрального, ему было поручено руководство Ленинградским и другими ГИРДами, образовавшимися в Харькове, Горьком, Ереване, Баку, Киеве, Тбилиси, Ростове-на-Дону, Архангельске, Новочеркасске, Брянске и в десятках других городов. В конце 1932 года по данным газеты «Техника» группы изучения реактивного движения функционировали в 90 населенных пунктах нашей страны. Руководителем московского отделения, а вскоре и начальником всего ЦГИРДа был назначен С.П.Королёв.

Комплектование ГИРДа постоянными штатами началось с мая 1932 года, когда туда из ЦИАМа перешел Ф.А.Цандер со своими сотрудниками. Постепенно в ГИРД перешли и другие ракетчики. Количество бригад возросло до четырех.

Летом 1932 года решением ЦС Осоавиахима ГИРДу было выделено постоянное помещение в подвале дома № 19, к.2 по Садово-Спасской улице. Так образовалась и развернула свою работу организация, сыгравшая основную роль в зарождении отечественного жидкостного ракетостроения.

За полтора года своей деятельности МосГИРД получил результаты летных испытаний первых советских жидкостных ракет. В итоге приказом Реввоенсовета в 1933 году на базе Ленинградской Газодинамической Лаборатории (ГДЛ) и Московской Группы Изучения реактивного движения (МосГИРД) был организован первый в мире реактивный научно-исследовательский институт — РНИИ. Первый, временный штат РНИИ был утвержден в составе 281 человека, из которых 73 были работники ГИРДа..."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25029/



" Индийский премьер-министр Наренда Моди заявил, что в 2022 году страна отправит в космос первую пилотируемую миссию. Экипаж, состоящий из трех человек, проведет на низкой околоземной орбите от 5 до 7 дней, сообщает издание NDTV.

На сегодняшний день только три страны отправляют космонавтов на орбиту с помощью собственных ракеты-носителей и пилотируемых космических кораблей — это Россия, США и Китай, в то время как остальные страны вынуждены использовать чужие аппараты. Теперь Индия может присоединиться к числу стран, которые способны отправлять космонавтов на околоземную орбиту самостоятельно.

Миссия, которую Моди анонсировал 14 августа, получила название «Гаганьян» (Gaganyaan), ее разработкой занимается Индийская организация космических исследований (ISRO). Согласно планам космического агентства, первый полет должен состояться через 40 месяцев и на него будет потрачено 1,28 миллиарда рупий. Для этого будет использована одноразовая ракета-носитель Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle Mark III (GSLV MK III), которая сегодня применяется для выведения полезной нагрузки на околоземную орбиту. На сегодняшний день, это самая мощная ракета, созданная в стране, впервые ее испытали в июне 2017 года — тогда ученые отправили трехтонный спутник интернет-связи GSAT-19.

Космонавты будут отправлены с острова Шрихарикота, который расположен на юге штата Андхра-Прадеш. Однако детали миссии еще планируется уточнить, так как ни GSLV MK III, ни ее предшественница GSLV MK II пока что не были одобрены правительством и могут не подойти для транспортировки людей. Кроме того, ISRO сейчас ищет место для посадки, расположенное вдали от жилых домов.

В феврале прошлого года Индия побила мировой рекорд по числу одновременно запущенных спутников. Ракета-носитель PSLV-C37, принадлежащая индийской организации космических исследований (ISRO), успешно вывела на орбиту 104 аппарата. 

Кристина Уласович "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/15/india-astronauts

----------


## OKA

" Международная группа ученых, входящая в команду межпланетной миссии «Хаябуса-2», выбрала десять кандидатов на роль посадочной площадки для спускаемого модуля MASCOT. Сама посадка на поверхность астероида Рюгу намечена на начало октября, сообщается в пресс-релизах (1,2) на сайтах Французского космического агентства (CNES) и Германского центра авиации и космонавтики (DLR).

Автоматическая межпланетная станция «Хаябуса-2» была запущена в космос 3 декабря 2014 года и предназначена для доставки образцов грунта с околоземного астероида 162173 Ryugu, который принадлежит к астероидам класса С. Аппарат успешно прибыл к астероиду 27 июня и вышел на стабильную 20-километровую орбиту вокруг него. В ближайшие полтора года аппарат будет исследовать Рюгу с орбиты, а также в ходе подлета к нему выстрелит по поверхности устройством SCI (Small Carry-on Impactor), состоящим из медного снаряда и заряда взрывчатки, тем самым исследователи получат возможность изучить состав верхнего слоя грунта астероида. После взятия пробы грунта с поверхности Рюгу станция отправится обратно к Земле и сбросит капсулу с веществом астероида в декабре 2020 года. Подробнее о миссии, ее задачах и инструментах можно прочитать в нашем материале «Собрать прошлое по крупицам».

Еще одной задачей миссии станет высадка нескольких спускаемых аппаратов — MASCOT (Mobile Asteroid Surface Scout) и три небольших MINERVA-II, которые будут сброшены с борта орбитального аппарата во время сближений с астероидом. Они предназначены для изучения физических и химических свойств поверхностного слоя грунта. Самым крупным из них является MASCOT, имеющий массу десять килограммов и размеры 30×30×20 сантиметров. Полезная нагрузка состоит из четырех научных инструментов: гиперспектрального микроскопа, камеры, радиометра и магнитометра. Аккумуляторная батарея должна обеспечить функционирование модуля на поверхности Рюгу в течение 12-16 часов. MASCOT может перемещаться по астероиду путем прыжков и оснащен двумя антеннами, обеспечивающими скорость передачи данных до 37 килобит в секунду.




В конце июля аппарат сближался с поверхностью Рюгу до шести километров, а в начале августа совершил спуск до минимальной высоты в 851 метр от поверхности Рюгу. Последняя операция сближения проводилась в рамках изучения гравитационного поля астероида, а также для оценки его свойств при выборе посадочной площадки для спускаемого модуля MASCOT, которая состоится уже в конце августа. Сама высадка модуля намечена на 3 октября 2018 года. 14 августа 40 ученых и инженеров из Франции, Германии и Японии встретились, чтобы провести предварительный анализ собранных данных, итогом которого стали десять кандидатов на роль места посадки модуля. Основными критериями при окончательном определении посадочной площадки будут минимизация вероятности повреждения модуля в ходе спуска и посадки, наличие на поверхности свежего (по геологическим меркам) материала, индивидуальные требования научных инструментов (например хорошая освещенность) и удаленность от мест забора грунта орбитальным аппаратом.

Ученые ожидают, что модуль сможет рассказать многое об астероиде и его особенностях, например валунах, покрывающих его поверхность. Откуда они взялись, какова их структура и состав, находятся ли они в грунте или просто лежат на поверхности? Являются ли они фрагментами недр Рюгу или обломками, возникшими при столкновении двух тел? На эти и другие вопросы MASCOT должен помочь найти ответы...

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/16/landing-on-Ryugu

----------


## Казанец

> выстрелит по поверхности устройством SCI (Small Carry-on Impactor), состоящим из медного снаряда и заряда взрывчатки


А ну как сдетонирует? Не знают ведь из чего состоит астероид-то...

----------


## OKA

> А ну как сдетонирует? Не знают ведь из сего состоит астероид-то...


Заодно и узнают  :Biggrin:

----------


## Казанец

А если из какого-нибудь Гелия-3 или чего-то подобного? В космосе всё есть. Тогда не только они, а вся солнечная система сразу узнает, из чего состоя*л*, в том числе и мы с вами.

----------


## OKA

> Не знают ведь из сего состоит астероид-то...А если из какого-нибудь Гелия-3 или чего-то подобного? . .


Слетают, заодно и узнают))

----------


## Казанец

> Слетают, заодно и узнают))


Ну да

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/177934.html


"  Одним из важнейших направлений деятельности космонавтов на борту МКС является проведение визуально-инструментальных наблюдений (ВИН) Земли в рамках выполнения программы научных исследований. Для подготовки космонавтов к качественной отработке подобных наблюдений с 13 по 26 августа запланированы их тренировочные полёты по объектам Восточной Сибири, Дальнего Востока, Сахалина и Камчатки с использованием самолёта-лаборатории ЦПК Ту-134ЛК. Кроме проведения тренировочных полётов предусмотрены посещения ведущих научных центров указанных регионов.

14 августа 2018 г. космонавты отряда Роскосмоса и специалисты ЦПК прилетели в столицу Республики Бурятия г. Улан-Удэ. В ходе перелёта выполнялись наблюдения озера Байкал и дельты реки Селенга.

На следующий день в Байкальском институте природопользования Сибирского отделения РАН (БИП СО РАН) состоялся круглый стол, посвящённый предстоящим учебно-тренировочным полётам космонавтов над территорией Бурятии и прибрежной зоной озера Байкал. В конференции приняли участие ведущие учёные института, заместитель Председателя Правительства Республики Бурятия — руководитель Администрации Главы Республики Бурятия и Правительства Республики Бурятия Цыренов Баир Дашиевич, академик РАН Тулохонов Арнольд Кириллович, начальник научного управления НИИЦПК Курицын Андрей Анатольевич, космонавты и представители научной общественности Республики Бурятия.

С большим вниманием был заслушан доклад д. т. н. Курицына А. А., посвящённый истории образования НИИЦПК, его сегодняшним задачам и направлениям подготовки космонавтов, в частности, учебно-тренировочным полётам на визуально-инструментальные наблюдения.

Директор БИП СО РАН д. г. н., проф. РАН Гармаев Е. Ж. рассказал о практическом опыте использования данных дистанционного зондирования Земли в БИП СО РАН, чем наглядно подтвердил необходимость проведения подобных исследований на борту МКС. В ближайшие дни космонавтам и специалистам ЦПК при поддержке сотрудников БИП СО РАН предстоят тренировочные полёты над территорией Республики Бурятия и Восточной Сибирью.

Все участники данной экспедиции уверены, что проведенные исследования представят реальную картину состояния самого Байкала и всей водоохранной зоны озера, а также будут способствовать дальнейшему изучению данного региона."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25420/





> Ну да


Вот это да ))

Судя по сюжету картинки, далеко не улетят  :Wink:

----------


## OKA

" NASA надеется в ближайшие месяцы выйти на связь с марсоходом «Оппортьюнити» — он приостановил свою научную программу в июне этого года из-за глобальной пылевой бури, которая препятствует проникновению солнечных лучей сквозь атмосферу и не дает роверу использовать солнечные батареи для пополнения запасов энергии, сообщается на сайте агенства.

1 июня в Долине Настойчивости, где находится сейчас марсоход, началась пылевая буря, которая в течение нескольких дней охватила территорию площадью 18 миллионов квадратных километров. Вместе с тем вырос и уровень непрозрачности марсианской атмосферы — 10 июня он достиг 10,8 тау (единица измерения, используемая астрономами — чем ниже показатель, тем выше прозрачность), из-за чего поток солнечного излучения на батареи «Оппортьюнити» сильно снизился. Команде миссии пришлось приостановить все научные операции и перевести марсоход в режим энергосбережения.

Марсоход прекратил выходить на связь 10 июня и пока попытки связаться с ним не дали результата. Однако инженеры настроены оптимистично — проверка аппарата перед бурей показала, что солнечные панели находятся в хорошем состоянии, а сами бури играют небольшую роль в нагреве атмосферы, не позволяя ей сильно остыть. Предыдущие пылевые бури и вихри марсоход успешно пережил, единственные возникшие проблемы были связаны с оседанием пыли на элементы марсохода, с которых она потом сама отпала. Однако существует опасность того, что из-за простоя в разряженном состоянии батареи ровера потеряют часть своей доступной мощности.

Инженеры миссии прогнозируют, что «Оппортьюнити» будет нуждаться в тау менее 2, прежде чем аккумуляторы начнут заряжаться. Широкоугольная камера на орбитальном аппарате Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter будет следить за прояснением атмосферы Марса и поможет ученым оценить прозрачность атмосферы. Предполагается, что ровер либо ушел в спящий режим, либо произошел сбой в работе часов или передатчика. В любом случае, увеличение количества солнечного света должно пробудить аппарат. Сейчас попытки установить связь с ровером проводятся несколько раз в неделю при помощи сети дальней космической связи и будут продолжаться до момента успеха, после чего команда сможет получить всю необходимую информацию о состоянии марсохода.

В мае к Марсу отправился посадочный аппарат InSight, предназначенный для изучения внутренней структуры Марса, а другой марсианский аппарат Trace Gas Orbiter вышел на свою рабочую орбиту вокруг планеты и начал передавать на Землю снимки ее поверхности.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/17/opportunity-recovery

----------


## OKA

" Европейское космическое агентство запустило спутник ADM-Aeolus, предназначенный для наблюдения за ветрами в стратосфере. Предполагается, что сбор точных данных о скоростях ветров на высоте до 30 километров позволит повысить качество метеорологических прогнозов. Трансляция запуска велась на сайте агентства.

Один из основных факторов, влияющих на погоду — ветер. В том же время, он является и одной из главных проблем, препятствующих составлению среднесрочных и долгосрочных метеорологических прогнозов. Дело в том, что измерять скорость и направление ветра в стратосфере гораздо сложнее, чем на небольшой высоте. Для этого используются стационарные наземные станции, оснащенные радарами, лидарами и другими инструментами для измерения характеристик ветра. Кроме того, данные можно получать, запуская стратостаты с научным оборудованием. Однако наземные станции привязаны к конкретной территории и не подходят для постоянного наблюдения за ветрами над океанами, которые вносят большой вклад в формирование погоды, а стратостаты не позволяют собирать данные регулярно.

Спутник ADM-Aeolus призван восполнить недостающий объем данных о ветрах в нижней половине стратосферы — до 30 километров. Для сбора данных спутник оборудован доплеровским лидаром ALADIN. В этом приборе установлен лазер, излучающий ультрафиолетовые импульсы с длиной волны 355 нанометров. Проходя через атмосферу, излучение рассеивается на молекулах воздуха, а также на водяных каплях и частицах пыли.

Лидар может собирать данные о ветре благодаря тому, что при рассеянии возвращенный на детектор свет имеет измененную длину волны, зависящую от скорости частицы, на которой произошло рассеяние исходного излучения. Поскольку телескоп лидара будет располагаться под углом к поверхности Земли и перпендикулярно направлению вектора скорости спутника, ALADIN сможет определять не только скорость, но и направление ветра.


Схема измерения характеристик ветра ESA/ATG medialab

23 августа в 00:20 по московскому времени ракета-носитель Vega со спутником стартовала с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане. Спутник будет работать на солнечно-синхронной орбите типа рассвет-закат, при которой он будет постоянно лететь по линии раздела между освещенной и темной стороной планеты на высоте 320 километров. Один оборот вокруг Земли спутник будет совершать за полтора часа, а его орбитальный цикл составляет 7 дней — именно с таким интервалом спутник будет собирать данные об атмосфере над одной и той же местностью. Предполагается, что данные со спутника помогут улучшить метеорологические модели, а сильнее всего это должно отразиться на среднесрочных прогнозах, просчитываемых на несколько дней.

На день космонавтики 12 апреля 2018 года мы запустили в партнерстве с сервисом Яндекс.Погода проект «Космическая погода». В нем в удобном виде собрана информация о возмущениях в магнитосфере Земли, рентгеновских вспышках на Солнце, сближении астероидов с нашей планетой и полярных сияниях.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/23/aeolus


" Специалисты холдинга «Российские космические системы» (РКС, входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») разработали сетевую архитектуру управления для перспективных орбитальных группировок. Ее внедрение позволит круглосуточно поддерживать связь с каждым из аппаратов спутниковой группировки, повысить надежность системы управления и существенно сократить массогабаритные характеристики аппаратуры связи. Разработка представлена РКС на международном форуме «Армия-2018».

В рамках предложенной специалистами РКС концепции предполагается, что спутники будут работать в единой цифровой сети, в которой каждый из них выступает одновременно в роли объекта управления и ретранслятора для передачи информации на другие аппараты группировки. Реализовать такую схему управления предлагается за счет создания межспутниковых радиолиний и применения современных способов передачи данных с использованием стека протоколов TCP/IP.

Ведущий специалист Центра систем спутниковой связи РКС Андрей Самаров: «Сейчас в России применяются схемы управления «Земля-борт» и двухъярусная система управления, когда команды со спутника на спутник могут передаваться через находящийся на геостационарной орбите спутник-ретранслятор. Обе схемы имеют недостатки. При работе через спутник на геостационарной орбите происходит большая задержка сигнала, а классическая схема управления «Земля-борт» позволяет передавать или принимать информацию управления только когда спутник находится в зоне радиовидимости. Длительность такого окна зависит от высоты орбиты аппарата, поэтому такая схема неэффективна для низкоорбитальных систем связи. Наше решение предполагает, что каждый спутник будет одновременно на связи с несколькими соседними. Такая сеть будет очень надежна и адаптивна».

Межспутниковая радиолиния позволит постоянно принимать информацию с аппаратов, передавать большие объемы данных и существенно повысит оперативность выдачи команд. Это особенно актуально для низкоорбитальных спутников, скорость движения которых составляет около 7 км/сек. Повышение оперативности произойдет также за счет отхода от планирования сеансов связи и проведения баллистических расчетов, которые сейчас необходимы для каждого сеанса связи.

Разработанная в РКС концепция предполагает в перспективе переход на передачу данных в оптическом диапазоне излучения. Применение оптического диапазона излучения позволит в разы уменьшить габариты антенных систем и СВЧ-оборудования, а также снизить энергетические затраты на электропитание систем наведения, значительно увеличить скорость передачи информации и уменьшить ограничения по энергетике радиолинии.

Стек протоколов TCP/IP позволит передавать по одной радиолинии любой траффик — телеметрию, команды управления или целевую информацию, например, данные абонентской связи или фотоснимки. Сейчас для каждой из этих задач на борту устанавливается отдельный передатчик с резервным комплектом. Разработанное решение поможет снизить расход электроэнергии на борту спутника, сэкономить пространство и уменьшить массу аппарата.

Действующая сейчас в России и других странах мира схема управления космическими аппаратами предполагает обмен информацией между наземной командно-измерительной станцией и бортовым радиокомплексом. Когда аппарат находится в зоне радиовидимости, стацией выходит с ним на связь, передает команды управления и снимает с него данные телеметрии. Также за время сеанса происходит сверка бортовой шкалы времени. Несмотря на то, что такие станции распределены по всей территории России, большую часть времени космические аппараты находятся вне зоны радиовидимости. К примеру, для низкоорбитальных спутников, с параметрами орбиты близкими к Международной космической станции, продолжительность сеанса составляет всего 10–12 минут, после этого связь отсутствует 80 минут. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25431/


"  22 августа 2018 года, Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрий Рогозин и Министр оборонной и аэрокосмической промышленности Республики Казахстан Бейбут Атамкулов подписали протокол о внесении изменений и дополнений в российско-казахстанское межправительственное Соглашение о создании космического ракетного комплекса «Байтерек» на космодроме Байконур. Данное соглашение с Республикой Казахстан подписано 22 декабря 2004 года.

Подписание состоялось в рамках проводимого в эти дни в Подмосковье Международного военно-технического форума «Армия-2018». Согласно протоколу, проект «Байтерек» будет реализовываться на основе разрабатываемой российской ракеты-носителя «Союз-5» и наземной космической инфраструктуры космического ракетного комплекса «Зенит-М».

В ходе подписания российская и казахстанская стороны заявили о твердости своих намерений в реализации данного проекта и обсудили сроки его основных этапов.

Ранее, 17 июля 2018 года, Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» и ПАО «РКК «Энергия» подписали соответствующий государственный контракт, предусматривающий начало летных испытаний ракеты-носителя «Союз-5» на космодроме «Байконур» в 2022 году."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25429/

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3720934




" Британские власти выделили на разработку собственной системы навигационных спутников 92 миллиона фунтов стерлингов (102 миллиона евро) — о спутниках задумались после того, как из-за «брекзита» ЕС пообещал закрыть стране доступ к европейской навигационной системе Galileo. Об этом сообщает Би-би-си со ссылкой на источник в правительстве.

Еврокомиссия в марте нынешнего года заявила, что после выхода из ЕС Великобритания не сможет продолжать участвовать в создании навигационной системы Galileo — европейского конкурента GPS и ГЛОНАСС, группировка из 30 спутников для которого будет окончательно сформирована в 2021 году. В ответ на это британские власти, уже потратившие на Galileo 1,2 миллиарда фунтов, пригрозили создать собственную систему навигационных спутников.

Теперь, по данным Би-би-си, правительство Великобритании готовится объявить о том, что на разработку планов собственной системы навигации выделено 92 миллиона фунтов. Общая стоимость группировки составит несколько миллиардов фунтов, в пределах финансирования, которое Соединенное Королевство собиралось направить на развитие Galileo.

Источник отметил, что Великобритания хотела бы остаться в консорциуме Galileo, но не рассматривает выделение финансирования на собственную систему как аргумент в переговорах. По его словам, независимо от того, будет ли она в итоге создана, разработка плана поможет британской аэрокосмической отрасли оставаться в лидерах рынка.

Глава британского космического агентства Грэм Тернок (Graham Turnock) отметил, что пока у страны нет собственных средств выведения и наземной инфраструктуры для запуска спутника, но агентство «работает над этой проблемой». Спутники Galileo сейчас запускаются с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане с помощью ракеты-носителя Ariane 5. Как отмечает Би-би-си, британские власти также размышляют над тем, могут ли они отказать Евросоюзу в доступе к двум наземным станциям на британских заморских территориях — Фолклендских островах и островах Вознесения.

В прошлом году Европейское космическое агентство занялось разработкой новой высокоточной системы спутниковой навигации, которая будет устойчива к помехам и обеспечит точность позиционирования в несколько сантиметров в режиме реального времени. Новый проект Treasure предполагает разработку универсального чипа-приемника, который сможет одновременно принимать сигналы всех существующих систем навигации — GPS, ГЛОНАСС, китайской BeiDou и Galileo. 

Ольга Добровидова "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/27/my-own-satellites

Осилят? Терзают смутные сомнения))

----------


## OKA

" Утечка воздуха произошла ночью и утром на Международной космической станции (МКС), но проблема уже решена. Об этом сообщил в четверг журналистам генеральный директор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин.

"Ночью и утром была нештатная ситуация на МКС - падение давления, утечка воздуха на станции. Были приняты меры, чтобы определить, откуда идет утечка", - сообщил он. "Американский экипаж собрался в российском сегменте, дальше поочередно происходило перекрытие отсеков для того, чтобы понять, где и что произошло. В итоге мы локализовали проблему", - уточнил Рогозин.

Глава Роскосмоса пояснил, что проблема была в бортовом отсеке российского корабля "Союз МС" номер 739 ("Союз МС-09"), который отправился на МКС в июне этого года. "Обнаружена микротрещина, скорее всего, это внешнее повреждение. Конструкторы считают, что это результат микрометеорита", - сказал Рогозин.

Состояние экипажа и станции

 Жизнь и здоровье экипажа МКС находятся вне опасности в связи с инцидентом, сообщил также Рогозин.

"Ничто не угрожает жизни и здоровью экипажа, корабль, скорее всего, будет сохранен в результате использования ремонтного комплекта для локализации этой утечки", - сказал он.

 Космонавты и астронавты не будут выходить в открытый космос для устранения микротрещины в пилотируемом корабле "Союз МС-09". Эти работы можно провести внутри МКС, сообщил в четверг журналистам глава Роскосмоса.

"Выхода в космос для ремонта не потребуется. Если утечка воздуха идет изнутри в космос, значит пластину лучше ставить именно изнутри. В силу давления она будет лучше крепиться", - сказал Рогозин. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

На МКС произошла утечка воздуха - Космос - ТАСС


"  Кандидат в астронавты Национального управления США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) Робб Калин принял решение досрочно прекратить подготовку и уволиться из NASA. Такое произошло впервые за последние 50 лет, сообщила в среду телекомпания NBC.

Космическое ведомство США не афишировало увольнение Калина, который до его утверждения кандидатом в астронавты, работал в американской компании SpaceX и корпорации Boeing. Решение об увольнении вступает в силу в пятницу, 31 августа, уточнила, отвечая на вопросы телекомпании, официальный представитель NASA Бренди Дин. По ее словам, Калин покидает ведомство по личным причинам, называть и обсуждать которые нельзя во имя неприкосновенности личной жизни кандидата в астронавты.

34-летний уроженец Анкориджа (штат Аляска) был отобран в число кандидатов в астронавты прошлым летом. Занимался промыслом рыбы, бурением в условиях ледовой обстановки в Антарктиде. Бывший менеджер SpaceX заявлял, что его мечта - испытать в действии космические корабли, разработанные этой компанией для доставки людей и грузов на околоземную орбиту с прицелом на дальние экспедиции на Луну и Марс.

Как выяснила NBC, в последний раз кандидат в астронавты NASA увольнялся в 1968 году. Калин проходил подготовку в Центре космических полетов имени Джонсона в Хьюстоне (штат Техас).

В начале июня 2017 года вице-президент Майкл Пенс представил в Хьюстоне 12 новых кандидатов в астронавты, в том числе и Калина. Как уточнил Пенс, более 18,3 тыс. человек подали заявки в отряд астронавтов 2017 года. Это почти в три раза больше, чем в 2012 году, когда последний раз проходил подобный набор, и намного больше предыдущего рекорда в 8 тыс. человек, установленного в 1978 году.

Согласно справочным материалам NASA, за всю историю освоения космического пространства в США были подготовлены более 300 астронавтов, 50 из которых являются действующими (и 35 являются управленцами). Еще 196 уволились или вышли на пенсию, 49 погибли. В новый отряд приглашались в первую очередь профессиональные летчики, инженеры, ученые, а также врачи, имеющие высшее образование и проработавшие по своей специальности не менее трех лет. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kosmos/5504731

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Northrop Grumman приступила к разработке новых спутников, которые планируется включить в состав американской системы раннего обнаружения пусков баллистических ракет. Как сообщает C4ISRNET, на первом этапе проекта, который должен завершиться в июне 2020 года, разработчик должен определить состав необходимого бортового оборудования для перспективных космических аппаратов. Стоимость этого этапа проекта, заказчиком которого выступили ВВС США, составляет 47 миллионов долларов.

Система раннего предупреждения о пусках баллистических ракет необходима для полноценного функционирования системы противоракетной обороны. Она с помощью различных технических средств способна обнаруживать запуски баллистических ракет, а также такие носители на начальном этапе полета. В состав космического компонента системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении США пока входят десять спутников инфракрасного и оптического обнаружения SBIRS и STSS. В феврале 2018 года ВВС США объявили, что намерены отказаться от дальнейшего развития группировки SBIRS/STSS.

Проект новых спутников обнаружения пусков баллистических ракет получил обозначение OPIR. Военные планируют сформировать группировку из пяти новых спутников. Контракт на сборку и запуск первых двух спутников будет подписан после 2020 года. Первый из этих спутников будет выведен на геосинхронную орбиту в 2023 году, а второй — на полярную орбиту в 2027 году. Формирование полной группировки спутников планируется завершить к 2029 году.

В феврале прошлого года американская компания Orbital Sciences приступила к разработке нового спутника, способного обнаруживать наземные, воздушные и космические ядерные взрывы. Разработка космического аппарата ведется по заказу ВВС США, которые намерены запустить его на орбиту самое раннее в июне 2019 года. Новый аппарат получил обозначение STPSat-6. Помимо обнаружения ядерных взрывов, космический аппарат будет собирать метеорологические данные. На спутник установят и экспериментальную систему лазерной связи, создаваемую NASA.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/30/sats

----------


## Avia M

"Докатились".

МОСКВА, 4 сен — РИА Новости. Космонавт, депутат Госдумы Максим Сураев допустил, что дыру в пристыкованном к Международной космической станции корабле "Союз МС-09" мог просверлить психически неустойчивый член экипажа МКС.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180904/1527808708.html

Не пущать на борт с коловоротами и без справки от психиатра.  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> "Докатились".
> 
> МОСКВА, 4 сен — РИА Новости. Космонавт, депутат Госдумы Максим Сураев допустил, что дыру в пристыкованном к Международной космической станции корабле "Союз МС-09" мог просверлить психически неустойчивый член экипажа МКС.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180904/1527808708.html
> 
> Не пущать на борт с коловоротами и без справки от психиатра.


Ну бред же..Тут зомби Бабченко красиво расписал, про то что все пропало, а американский астронавт, заткнув пальцем дыру в обшивке, сидел два часа и не давал упасть давлению в отсеке..Сделал он это, естественно по совету опытных украинских космонавтов.

----------


## OKA

> "Докатились".
> 
> МОСКВА, 4 сен — РИА Новости. Космонавт, депутат Госдумы Максим Сураев допустил, что дыру в пристыкованном к Международной космической станции корабле "Союз МС-09" мог просверлить психически неустойчивый член экипажа МКС.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180904/1527808708.html
> 
> Не пущать на борт с коловоротами и без справки от психиатра.



"Шпиён отвинтил контрагайку" ))


Многое говорит об этом космонавте  :Biggrin:  

Вряд ли полетит ещё, им и в госдумах неплохо))



Познавательно :

" Загадка пробоины в «Союзе»

Утро 30 августа выдалось не очень добрым для экипажа МКС. Была обнаружена утечка воздуха со станции, поэтому космонавтам и астронавтам пришлось искать место утечки и устранять ее. Отверстие нашлось в бытовом отсеке «Союза МС-09», и, несмотря на то, что его уже успешно заделали, в интернете не утихают споры о его возможной причине. Действительно ли это обычный удар микрометеорита или космического мусора?

Хронология событий

Утечка атмосферы была обнаружена в ночь на 30 августа. У МКС есть допустимый уровень утечки в 0,5 миллиметра ртутного столба в час (идеально герметичных соединений не бывает), но примерно с 18 часов UTC (21 МСК) она увеличилась до 0,8 мм, а за ночь выросла до 4 мм рт.ст. в час. О том, что утечка не представляла серьезной опасности говорит хотя бы то, что космонавтов не стали срочно будить. Но, конечно, по пробуждении, проблемой пришлось заняться. Прежде всего было необходимо установить место пробоины. Для этого стали перекрывать отсеки МКС — там, где давление падает, там и утечка. Достаточно быстро определили, что пробоина в бытовом отсеке корабля «Союз МС-09», пристыковавшегося к МКС 8 июня. Для точного определения места утечки на станции есть ультразвуковой течеискатель — инструмент, способный обнаружить высокочастотный свист выходящего воздуха.


Ультразвуковой течеискатель, слайд из презентации NASA

Бытовой отсек корабля «Союз» имеет сферическую форму. В нем расположен стыковочный агрегат, некоторые системы корабля, в частности, туалет, но, главное, что он дает — дополнительное место. Спускаемый аппарат достаточно тесный, и двое суток от старта до стыковки в нем было бы некомфортно находиться. Бытовой отсек и приборно-агрегатный отсек отделяются от спускаемого аппарата и сгорают в атмосфере при посадке.


Бытовой отсек изнутри, фото John McGauley/форум NasaSpaceFlight

На этом этапе возник некоторый беспорядок — сначала в СМИ сообщалось о двух пробоинах, но в итоге она оказалась одна, диаметром примерно 2 миллиметра. Отверстие располагалось на стенке бытового отсека около шпангоута под обивкой, которую пришлось отогнуть. Безопасности людей ничто не угрожало — по подсчетам ЦУПа, на потерю атмосферы МКС ушло бы 18 суток. Так что отверстие временно заклеили каптоновой лентой и стали думать, каким образом лучше его заделать на постоянной основе. О том, что никакой опасности не было говорит тот факт, что космонавтов отправили обедать, пока ЦУП Москвы думал над тем, как заделывать пробоину.

Происходящее можно было смотреть в прямом эфире NASA TV, но, к сожалению, фотографии обнаруженной пробоины там не публиковались и появились сильно позже, причем только две.

Далее возникли некоторые разногласия между российскими космонавтами и американскими астронавтами. ЦУП Москвы предлагал заклеить отверстие сразу, а командир МКС Эндрю Джей Фёйстел предлагал взять сутки на изучение способов заделывания пробоины и потом сделать один раз, но точно хорошо. Некоторое время ушло на общение между ЦУПами Москвы и Хьюстона, и эта история стала редким случаем, когда разногласия между странами, работающими на МКС, всплыли в публичном пространстве. В итоге после всех переговоров был принят российский план немедленного заделывания утечки.


Для того, чтобы закрыть пробоину, тканевый пластырь пропитали устойчивой к вакууму эпоксидной смолой и протолкнули в отверстие. Одного слоя оказалось мало — на поверхности образовалось вздутие. Немного подождав, наложили еще один пропитанный эпоксидкой слой. Еще некоторое время спустя выступающие части заплатки подрезали. За давлением на станции наблюдали в течение как минимум суток, причем для облегчения диагностики температуру на МКС зафиксировали на одном уровне, признаков падения давления не обнаружили, так проблема была окончательно устранена. Место утечки было обнаружено примерно в 14 часов UTC, а заделано примерно в 16:30 UTC.


Таинственная пробоина

Появившиеся на следующий день фотографии породили главную загадку истории — каково происхождение отверстия?


Отверстие до заделки, фото NASA


И после

Официальная версия — это обычное столкновение с микрометеоритом или космическим мусором. Подобные события происходят регулярно, потому что системы контроля космического пространства имеют предел чувствительности, а удар частички ниже этого предела наносит вполне заметные повреждения. За двадцать лет работы МКС ее модули несут следы десятков ударов.


Следы ударов микрометеоритов на служебном модуле «Звезда», фото NASA

Проблема этой версии заключается в том, что отверстие выглядит как рассверленное или пробитое, но не как след от удара метеорита. Кроме фотографий, в диалогах на трансляции сами астронавты описывали его как «похожее на просверленное». И даже можно заметить следы, похожие на неудачные попытки сверлить. Давайте рассмотрим возможные версии более подробно.."

Далее :

https://habr.com/post/422047/


Про сотрудничество :

https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/133226.html

----------


## Avia M

> "Шпиён отвинтил контрагайку" ))


МОСКВА, 5 сен — РИА Новости. Внутренняя комиссия РКК "Энергия" склоняется к мнению, что отверстие от сверла в космическом корабле "Союз МС-09", которое привело к утечке воздуха на МКС, появилось еще в цехе общей сборки кораблей в подмосковном Королёве, а не на Байконуре или в космосе

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180905/1527834825.html

Интересно, тамошние спецы не понимают разницу между трещиной и отверстием? :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 5 сен — РИА Новости. Внутренняя комиссия РКК "Энергия" склоняется к мнению, что отверстие от сверла в космическом корабле "Союз МС-09", которое привело к утечке воздуха на МКС, появилось еще в цехе общей сборки кораблей в подмосковном Королёве, а не на Байконуре или в космосе
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180905/1527834825.html
> 
> Интересно, тамошние спецы не понимают разницу между трещиной и отверстием?


Познавательно) :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/179199.html

----------


## Avia M

Американские астронавты могли преднамеренно просверлить отверстие в космическом корабле «Союз МС-09», чтобы как можно скорее доставить на Землю одного из своих заболевших коллег. Эту версию, как стало известно “Ъ”, в приоритетном порядке рассматривает специальная комиссия «Роскосмоса», расследующая причины разгерметизации космического корабля. Российские специалисты уже запросили у NASA данные видеорегистраторов астронавтов, а также их действующие медицинские показания. Если эта версия подтвердится, то по российско-американским отношениям в космосе будет нанесен сильнейший удар.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3738617

Приблизить дембель на "Союзе" не удалось (наши на люк замок повесили), так напакостим... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Первое пробное снижение межпланетной станции «Хаябуса-2» до поверхности астероида Рюгу окончилось неудачей — виной всему низкая отражательная способность поверхности Рюгу, из-за которого лидар зонда не смог верно определить расстояние до астероида. Теперь процедура спуска и работа прибора будет пересмотрена инженерами миссии, сообщается на сайте миссии.

Автоматическая станция «Хаябуса-2» была запущена в космос в декабре 2014 года. Ее цель — доставка образцов грунта с астероида 162173 Ryugu, который принадлежит к астероидам класса С. Аппарат успешно прибыл к астероиду 27 июня и вышел на стабильную 20-километровую орбиту вокруг него. В ближайшие полтора года аппарат будет исследовать Рюгу с орбиты, спустит на его поверхность модуль MASCOT (Mobile Asteroid Surface Scout), на котором установлены спектрометр, магнитометр, радиометр и камера. Предполагается, что при подлете к Рюгу аппарат выстрелит по поверхности устройством SCI (Small Carry-on Impactor), состоящим из медного снаряда и заряда взрывчатки, тем самым исследователи получат возможность изучить состав верхнего слоя грунта астероида. После взятия пробы грунта с поверхности Рюгу станция отправится обратно к Земле и сбросит капсулу с веществом астероида в декабре 2020 года. Подробнее о миссии, ее задачах и инструментах можно прочитать в нашем материале «Собрать прошлое по крупицам».

Ранее станция уже провела картографирование поверхности астероида с 20-километровой орбиты, в результате чего ученые из команды миссии смогли построить две трехмерные модели вращения астероида. В конце июля аппарат сближался с поверхностью Рюгу до шести километров, а в начале августа снизился до минимальной высоты в 851 метр от поверхности Рюгу в рамках эксперимента по изучения гравитационного поля астероида и съемке его поверхности с близкого расстояния, а недавно команда ученых выложила результаты первого месяца работы на орбите вокруг астероида, среди которых тепловая карта поверхности Рюгу и оценка количества скальных пород, позволяющая говорить о реальности столкновения астероида с другим крупным объектом в прошлом.

В период с 10 по 12 сентября зонд совершил тестовую попытку снижения до поверхности Рюгу — подобная операция будет производиться в дальнейшем не раз, как для высадки спускаемых модулей, так и для забора проб грунта. Однако, когда «Хаябуса-2» приближалась к запланированной самой низкой отметке высоты над поверхностью Рюгу (40 метров), зонд неожиданно остановил спуск на высоте в 600 метров от поверхности и начал удаляться от астероида. Виной всему отсутствие данных от лидара, который используется для определения точного расстояния до поверхности, предполагается, что причиной такого поведения прибора стала низкая отражательная способность поверхности Рюгу. В настоящее время все системы зонда функционируют нормально, идет возвращение на 20-километровую основную орбиту, а в ближайшее время команда инженеров пересмотрит процедуру спуска и параметры работы лидара.

«Хаябуса-2» — не единственная миссия с возвратом образцов грунта с астероида. В декабре этого года аппарат OSIRIS-REx должен достичь астероида Бенну и получить образец его грунта, который он доставит на Землю к 2023 году.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/12/fi...cess-Hayabusa2

----------


## OKA

.." Официальные результаты расследования

Ни одна из версий не была официально подтверждена. Источник в руководстве комиссии Ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия" по расследованию инцидента заявил, что информация о новых повреждениях не соответствует действительности.

Версию с американскими астронавтами командир МКС Эндрю Фойстел назвал "постыдной". В то же время Рогозин обсудил ситуацию с утечкой воздуха на МКС с главой NASA Джимом Бранденстайном. Стороны отметили необходимость "постоянного содействия со стороны NASA расследованию Роскосмосом ситуации на корабле "Союз МС-09".

А 12 сентября Рогозин заявил, что распространение слухов "вокруг произошедшего" нацелено на подрыв отношений на МКС.

Официальные выводы и решения комиссии по расследованию инцидента на МКС будут озвучены только после завершения ее работы.

Тем временем внутренняя комиссия РКК "Энергия" уже закончила работу по расследованию инцидента, а все материалы были переданы в Роскосмос..."

https://tass.ru/kosmos/5564944

По линку много познавательного, но как-то что-то противоречивое впечатление складывается)





> "Докатились".
> 
> МОСКВА, 4 сен — РИА Новости. Космонавт, депутат Госдумы Максим Сураев допустил, что дыру в пристыкованном к Международной космической станции корабле "Союз МС-09" мог просверлить психически неустойчивый член экипажа МКС.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20180904/1527808708.html
> 
> Не пущать на борт с коловоротами и без справки от психиатра.


Пишут разное :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3738617

Вот интересно, выводы комиссии озвучат в ближайшее время ? 

Вот как проверить например такое ?  :

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/9136689.html

Похоже на правду или анекдот ?

----------


## OKA

"  В Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина завершились экзаменационные комплексные тренировки – этап, который подводит итог космической подготовки экипажей в Звездном городке. 14 сентября участники основного экипажа, космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин и астронавт NASA Ник Хейг, продемонстрировали умения и навыки по управлению  космическим кораблем.

После доклада экзаменационной комиссии о готовности приступить к началу тренировки, командир экипажа Алексей Овчинин вытянул билет с перечнем нештатных и аварийных ситуаций, с которыми участникам экспедиции предстоит столкнуться в ходе тренировки.

Прежде чем занять свои места в спускаемом аппарате, космонавт и астронавт ответили на вопросы российских и иностранных журналистов. «Мы не знаем содержание билетов. Во время экзамена может быть все, что угодно – перечень нештатных ситуаций очень большой, – поделился Алексей Овчинин. - Мы с Ником достаточно долго готовились, и в процессе подготовки мы отыгрывали все нештатные ситуации, которые могут возникнуть».

После того, как корреспонденты пожелали космонавту и астронавту отличных результатов на экзамене, с журналистами пообщался начальник ЦПК Герой Российской Федерации, заслуженный летчик-испытатель РФ Власов Павел Николаевич: «Мы стараемся организовать процесс подготовки так, чтобы заранее прогнозировать готовность космонавтов к успешной сдаче экзаменов. Наши сегодняшние космонавт и астронавт вчера блестяще провели тренировку на МКС, и я надеюсь, что в таком же ключе – уверенно, спокойно, без суеты и спешки пройдет экзамен и сегодня».

По окончании экзамена стали известны нештатные и аварийные ситуации, с которыми столкнулся основной экипаж МКС-57/58. В циклограмму сегодняшнего экзаменационного «полета» были введены такие нештатные ситуации, как отказ автоматики в системе обеспечения теплового режима, отказ вычислительной машины за 6 минут до включения двигателя на срочном спуске, а также занижение тяги двигателя при отработке импульса на срочном спуске. Кроме того, «Бурлаки» (позывной экипажа) столкнулись с аварией от двух каналов вычислительной машины на этапе сближения ТПК со станцией и разгерметизацией спускаемого аппарата при фактической расстыковке.

Своевременное обнаружение всех нештатных и аварийных ситуаций и их оперативное парирование, а также отточенные и слаженные действия Алексея Овчинина и Ника Хейга были на «отлично» оценены экзаменационной комиссией."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25503/

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже на правду или анекдот ?


Вся "история с дырками" похожа на второе.
Сплошная ахинея в газетах и телевизорах... Проходим не задерживаясь. :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Вся "история с дырками" похожа на второе.
> Сплошная ахинея в газетах и телевизорах... Проходим не задерживаясь.


Ну хрен знает...  :Biggrin: 

Про уровень комфорта в важном вопросе , когда-то уже постилось в этой ветке, можно напомнить)) 

https://lozga.livejournal.com/92396.html

Но даже если там есть вопросы такого плана, скоро "прогресс" на подмогу прилетит))

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25490/

----------


## OKA

"  13 сентября в Москве завершила работу первая Конференция ООН по космическому праву и космической политике. В ее работе приняли участие более 200 участников из различных стран, представители государственных, общественных и деловых структур.

В фокусе внимания находились вопросы предотвращения гонки вооружений в космическом пространстве, сохранения его для долгосрочного мирного использования, правовые аспекты деятельности по уменьшению засоренности космического пространства, перспектив использования природных космических ресурсов, управления космическим движением, а также вопросы развития потенциала в области правового регулирования космической деятельности.

Рассматривая тему ответственного, мирного и безопасного использования космического пространства, участники Конференции провели обзор проблем и угроз безопасности космических операций, безопасности и долгосрочной устойчивости космической деятельности и обсудили пути содействия ответственному, мирному и безопасному использованию космического пространства, а также пути и средства его сохранения для использования в мирных целях. Был отмечен ряд соответствующих инициатив, реализуемых на межправительственном уровне, обсуждена роль Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН, включая совместные заседания Первого и Четвертого Комитетов ГА ООН, Комитета по использованию космического пространства в мирных целях, Конференции по разоружению, Комиссии Организации Объединенных Наций по разоружению, и вновь созданной Группы правительственных Экспертов по предотвращению гонки вооружений в космическом пространстве.

Ряд участников Конференции подчеркнули, что в целях обеспечения координации в рамках системы ООН Управлению по вопросам космического пространства и Управлению по вопросам разоружения следует продолжать координировать усилия по содействию осуществлению мер по обеспечению транспарентности и укрепления доверия в космическом пространстве. Такое взаимодействие между этими двумя отделениями может распространяться и на нынешнюю работу Группы правительственных экспертов по предотвращению гонки вооружений в космическом пространстве, поскольку она включает элементы международного космического права и политики.

При обсуждении роли национальных политик и нормативной базы в развитии международного права и институциональных механизмов космической деятельности участники Конференции признали важность расширения международного сотрудничества, обмена информацией и опытом.

В ходе Конференции состоялось обсуждение правовых аспектов мер по предотвращению образования космического мусора и его активному удалению из космического пространства. Участники Конференции обменялись мнениями о возможных вариантах юридически значимого определения космического мусора и механизмах регулирования активного удаления космического мусора, о проблемах, возникающих в этой связи. В частности, был рассмотрен вопрос о распределении ответственности между участниками космической деятельности. Некоторые делегаты призвали к дальнейшему обсуждению условий применения Конвенции об ответственности и роли, которую играет в этой связи национальное законодательство отдельных государств. Все участники выразили понимание необходимости международного сотрудничества на всех уровнях по проблеме космического мусора.

Участники Конференции провели обзор отдельных аспектов правового регулирования разведки, добычи и использования космических ресурсов на международном и национальном уровнях, а также обзор политики отдельных государств, направленной на установление правового режима освоения космических ресурсов и их использования в коммерческих целях в контексте действующего международного космического права. Было подчеркнуто, что на национальном уровне государствам необходимо соблюдать положения договоров и принципов Организации Объединенных Наций в области космического пространства. Было высказано мнение о том, что принятие национального законодательства может быть дополнением к международному космическому праву и способствовать его развитию при условии, что такое национальное законодательство соответствует международным обязательствам государства и что оно позитивно для установления будущего международно-правового режима. Некоторые участники Конференции высказали мнение, что международному сообществу в ближайшее время необходимо создать юридически обязывающий документ по разработке космических ресурсов в коммерческих целях на основе международного консенсуса в целях обеспечения применения международного права к такой деятельности, поскольку в этой инновационной области космической деятельности требуется юридическая определенность. Все участники отмечали, что успешное развитие и осуществление международно-правовых инструментов, регулирующих космическую деятельность, зависит от того, насколько государственные органы и ответственные лица, принимающие решения, серьезно относятся к рассмотрению этой проблемы на национальном уровне.

На Конференции был рассмотрен вопрос о моделях управления космическим движением в рамках глобального управления космической деятельностью. В частности, были обсуждены технические, юридические и политические проблемы, возникающие в результате увеличения числа участников космической деятельности и соответствующего роста космических операций. Была затронута возможная концепция управления космическим движением. Отмечено, что космическая среда становится все более сложной и перегруженной из-за растущего числа объектов в космическом пространстве, диверсификации участников космической деятельности. Развитие космического туризма, большие группировки малых спутников и ряд других факторов могут дестабилизировать космическую среду и создать угрозу безопасности космических операций. Участники Конференции отметили первостепенную важность разработки общеприемлемой концепции и модели режима управления космическим движением. Конференция подчеркнула важность того, чтобы любой такой будущий режим устанавливался исключительно на международном уровне. Конференция отметила, что применимый режим управления космическим движением включает необходимость совместного использования данных об объектах и событиях в космосе, вопросы транспарентности и укрепления доверия.

Участники Конференции рассмотрели вопросы укрепления и развития потенциала в области космического права и политики, в рамках которого государства, межправительственные и неправительственные организации, научные круги и частный сектор могут осуществлять различные, но взаимодополняющие подходы. Было отмечено, что реализация такого потенциала имеет важнейшее значение для мирного и безопасного использования космического пространства, решения вопросов безопасности космических операций, долгосрочной устойчивости космической деятельности, сохранения космического пространства для мирных целей.

По итогам Конференции был представлен итоговый доклад, который в скором времени будет опубликован на сайте Управления ООН по вопросам космического пространства.

По первым оценкам участников, Конференция прошла успешно и принесла практическую пользу. В адрес организаторов продолжают поступать положительные отзывы. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25502/

----------


## Avia M

> Конференция прошла успешно и принесла практическую пользу.


Интересно, какую пользу? Вмешательства в обшивки продолжаются... :Smile: 
Если серьёзно, навести в столь удалённых просторах порядок, ой как непросто. Озаботиться следовало ещё на заре космической эры. Пока космических пылесосов и патрульных кораблей не изобрели.

----------


## OKA

> Интересно, какую пользу? Вмешательства в обшивки продолжаются...
> Если серьёзно, навести в столь удалённых просторах порядок, ой как непросто. Озаботиться следовало ещё на заре космической эры. Пока космических пылесосов и патрульных кораблей не изобрели.


Может эта первая конференция окажется не последней))

Но судя по гнусным попыткам амеров подмять под своё законодательство остальную цывилизацию,  большой вопрос- какой смысл в этих конференциях))

Пообщаться тематически на разных версиях инглиша ? Или просто очередной "н-ский клуб" , за чей-то счёт  :Wink:

----------


## OKA

" Первым космическим туристом, которого компания SpaceX намерена отправить в полет вокруг Луны на своей многоразовой ракете BFR, станет 42-летний миллиардер Юсаку Маэдзава (Yusaku Maezawa), основатель крупнейшего японского онлайн-магазина одежды Zozotown. Полет запланирован на 2023 год, объявил основатель SpaceX Илон Маск на пресс-конференции во вторник.

SpaceX объявила о планах по организации туристических полетов к Луне в феврале 2017 года. Ожидалось, что два человека, которые на тот момент заплатили «значительный депозит», отправятся в путешествие вокруг спутника Земли в 2018 году на борту пилотируемого корабля Dragon 2, запуск планировалось осуществить с помощью ракеты Falcon Heavy. Однако позже полет было решено отложить до того момента, когда будет построена BFR — многоразовая ракета-носитель, которую SpaceX в будущем планирует использовать для полетов к Марсу.



Полет состоится не раньше 2023 года и продлится примерно шесть дней. Маэдзава, который известен как инноватор в мире моды и покровитель современного искусства, намерен пригласить в полет шесть-восемь художников и людей искусства. Пока Маэдзава не решил, кто отправится с ним к Луне, но он намерен пригласить в путешествие представителей различных жанров: живописцев, скульпторов, фотографов, музыкантов, режиссеров и модельеров. По словам Маска, для этих пассажиров полет будет бесплатным. Маэдзава отказался сказать, сколько он заплатил за полет, но цена «билета» достаточно высока, чтобы заплаченные им деньги оказали «существенное влияние» на разработку и создание BFR, что в сумме оценивается в 5 миллиардов долларов. «Довольно мало для проекта такого типа», — отмечает Маск.

Первый билет путешественнику вокруг Луны в 2011 году продала компания Space Adventures, его стоимость составляла около 120 миллионов долларов. Компания предлагала полет на модифицированном российском «Союзе» с пристыкованным дополнительным модулем. Об участии в этом проекте заявляло руководство РКК «Энергия», которая строит «Союзы».

В будущем Луна должна стать своеобразным промежуточной точкой для миссий на Марс. Сегодня «Роскосмос» совместно с NASA работают над созданием окололунной базы Lunar Orbital Platform-Gateway. Также есть и частные проекты, например надувной модуль компании Bigelow Aerospace, который планируется приспособить под исследовательскую станцию.

Сергей Кузнецов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/18/firstlunar

----------


## OKA

"  17 сентября после заседания Межведомственной комиссии в Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю. А. Гагарина состоялась предполётная пресс-конференция основного и дублирующего экипажей МКС-57/58.

В состав основного экипажа вошли командир транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-10» Алексей Овчинин («Роскосмос») и бортинженер-1 ТПК «Союз МС-10» Ник Хейг (NASA). Дублирующий экипаж утверждён в составе космонавта Роскосмоса Олега Кононенко и астронавта Канадского космического агентства Давида Сен-Жака.

В ходе пресс-конференции представители средств массовой информации традиционно поздравили космонавтов и астронавтов с успешной сдачей экзаменов.

Особое внимание журналисты уделили 20-й годовщине Международной космической станции, отмечать которую космонавтам и астронавтам предстоит на орбите. Говоря об МКС, как о мировой площадке для выполнения экспериментов, Ник Хейг отметил, что «это великолепный пример того, как мы можем работать и чего мы можем достичь в тесном взаимодействии друг с другом. Для нас очень важно понимать и поддерживать это взаимодействие между странами, для того чтобы осваивать дальний космос, приближать наши полёты на Луну и на Марс», — добавил американский астронавт. Давид Сен-Жак поддержал своего коллегу, сказав, что международное взаимодействие является основополагающим в развитии науки и освоении космоса.

Представители СМИ не оставили без внимания вопрос о научной программе, запланированной на время экспедиции. Алексей Овчинин рассказал об интересном эксперименте по выращиванию биологических тканей на борту МКС — «Магнитном 3D-биопринтере». «Подобное исследование будет впервые проводиться в условиях невесомости, после чего результаты эксперимента отправят на Землю для оценки учеными», — добавил космонавт.

Командир дублирующего экипажа Олег Кононенко, готовящийся к своему четвёртому полёту, отметил, что для него полет в космос продолжает оставаться уникальным событием: «Не бывает одинаковых полетов — всегда это и новая позиция в составе экипажа, и новые интересные коллеги из различных космических агентств. Те эксперименты, которые мы зачастую делаем на Международной космической станции, действительно находятся на острие научных исследований. Поэтому для меня полеты не стали обыденностью, мне по-прежнему интересно».

Не остался без внимания и традиционный вопрос про индикатор невесомости — предмет, который космонавты всегда берут с собой в полет, подскажет участникам экипажа, в какой момент корабль преодолеет силу гравитации Земли. В этот раз командир ТПК «Союз МС-10» Алексей Овчинин решил взять мягкую игрушку — собаку таксу, символ нынешнего года. Астронавт Ник Хейг в качестве индикатора берет фигурку сокола, символ академии ВВС, которую закончил бортинженер корабля. «Этот молодой сокол ассоциируется с моими двумя сыновьями, — делится с журналистами американский участник экспедиции МКС-57/58. — Поэтому эта мягкая игрушка будет напоминать мне о них во время долгой космической командировки».

Отлёт экипажей МКС-57/58 на космодром Байконур для продолжения предполётной подготовки запланирован на 25 сентября 2018 года. "




https://www.roscosmos.ru/25507/

----------


## OKA

" Президент РФ Владимир Путин утвердил состав наблюдательного совета государственной корпорации «Роскосмос». Соответствующий указ опубликовали на портале правовой информации во вторник, 18 сентября.

Членами набсовета стали 11 чиновников. В их числе командующий космическими войсками Александр Головко, гендиректор Фонда перспективных исследований Андрей Григорьев, министр экономического развития РФ Максим Орешкин. Глава госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин, как говорится в документе, является «членом набсовета по должности». Мест в совете лишились гендиректор «Ростеха» Сергей Чемезов и еще трое государственных лиц.

Документ вступил в силу в день его подписания.

Ранее правительство России внесло на рассмотрение Госдумы три законопроекта, предусматривающих усиление контроля над компаниями в сфере космоса, в том числе над «Роскосмосом»."

https://iz.ru/790490/2018-09-18/puti...eta-roskosmosa

----------


## OKA

На Юпитере попроще  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"  Межпланетные экспедиции ближайшего будущего выдвигают новые требования к безопасности и эффективности деятельности участников космических полетов. Вот почему в число перспективных направлений пилотируемых программ входит применение робототехнических систем (РТС) как на борту космических кораблей, так и при выполнении «напланетной» деятельности экипажей.

С 10 по 19 сентября 2018 года на базе научного управления Центра подготовки космонавтов им. Ю. А. Гагарина прошли приемо-сдаточные испытания универсального компьютерного стенда (УКС) робототехнических систем при участии специалистов ЦПК и АО «НПО «Андроидная техника».

УКС РТС, созданный на основе единого комплекса программно-аппаратных средств моделирования и визуализации виртуальных интерактивных 3D-моделей роботов и их внешнего окружения, успешно осваивается специалистами Центра для последующего применения в подготовке космонавтов. Стенд будет использоваться для проведения эргономических исследований и отработки взаимодействия участников длительных экспедиций с различными РТС космического назначения.

При выполнении перспективных программ межпланетных полетов, связанных с колонизацией Луны и Марса, антропоморфные робототехнические системы станут надежными помощниками космонавтов."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25517/

----------


## OKA

" Росстандарт утвердил новый национальный ГОСТ по «ограничению техногенного засорения околоземного космического пространства», направленный на снижение количества космического мусора, говорится в сообщении ведомства.

Согласно данным программы NASA по изучению космического мусора, количество мусорных объектов на орбите размером больше 10 сантиметров приближается к 20 тысячам, а их суммарная масса — к 8 тысячам тонн, при этом большая их часть — обломки космических аппаратов. Сейчас с проблемой космического мусора, угрожающего МКС и спутникам, пытаются бороться как с помощью специальных спутников (один такой, RemoveDebris, на днях поймал имитацию мусора), так и еще на стадии дизайна новых космических аппаратов — чтобы их можно было утилизировать с минимальным количеством нового мусора в космосе.

ГОСТ Р 52925-2018 «Изделия космической техники. Общие требования к космическим средствам по ограничению техногенного засорения околоземного космического пространства» сменил аналогичный документ 2008 года, теперь он, в частности, учитывает требования международного стандарта ISO 24113 по снижению количества космического мусора. Стандарт разработан Центральным научно-исследовательским институтом машиностроения (ФГУП «ЦНИИмаш») госкорпорации «Роскосмос».

Требования нового стандарта распространяются на «вновь создаваемые и модернизируемые космические средства научного, социально-экономического (в том числе исследующие дальний космос), коммерческого и специального (оборонного) назначения». Они будут применяться на всех этапах жизненного цикла аппаратов, от разработки технического задания и проектирования до эксплуатации и утилизации...

Ольга Добровидова "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/20/space-debris-standard

Начало положено)

----------


## Казанец

https://ura.news/news/1052351882
Вот усраться можно, как все эти с допусками легко границу пересекают. Ведь даже не армия, а целых несколько армий якобы безопасность в стране якобы охраняют: учёных сажают, школьников палками бьют, а ни одного настоящего вора-предателя ещё на границе не задержали, а должны были за 100 километров до границы схватить: куда собрался, милок, зачем, почему?
И что, спрашивается, пока он воровал, ни одной ревизии у него не было? Ни проверял никто? Не следил? А назначил его на этот пост, допуск ему дал - кто?

----------


## OKA

> " Первое пробное снижение межпланетной станции «Хаябуса-2» до поверхности астероида Рюгу окончилось неудачей — виной всему низкая отражательная способность поверхности Рюгу, из-за которого лидар зонда не смог верно определить расстояние до астероида. Теперь процедура спуска и работа прибора будет пересмотрена инженерами миссии, сообщается на сайте миссии.
> 
> Автоматическая станция «Хаябуса-2» была запущена в космос в декабре 2014 года. Ее цель — доставка образцов грунта с астероида 162173 Ryugu, который принадлежит к астероидам класса С. Аппарат успешно прибыл к астероиду 27 июня и вышел на стабильную 20-километровую орбиту вокруг него. В ближайшие полтора года аппарат будет исследовать Рюгу с орбиты, спустит на его поверхность модуль MASCOT (Mobile Asteroid Surface Scout), на котором установлены спектрометр, магнитометр, радиометр и камера. Предполагается, что при подлете к Рюгу аппарат выстрелит по поверхности устройством SCI (Small Carry-on Impactor), состоящим из медного снаряда и заряда взрывчатки, тем самым исследователи получат возможность изучить состав верхнего слоя грунта астероида. После взятия пробы грунта с поверхности Рюгу станция отправится обратно к Земле и сбросит капсулу с веществом астероида в декабре 2020 года. Подробнее о миссии, ее задачах и инструментах можно прочитать в нашем материале «Собрать прошлое по крупицам».
> 
> Ранее станция уже провела картографирование поверхности астероида с 20-километровой орбиты, в результате чего ученые из команды миссии смогли построить две трехмерные модели вращения астероида. В конце июля аппарат сближался с поверхностью Рюгу до шести километров, а в начале августа снизился до минимальной высоты в 851 метр от поверхности Рюгу в рамках эксперимента по изучения гравитационного поля астероида и съемке его поверхности с близкого расстояния, а недавно команда ученых выложила результаты первого месяца работы на орбите вокруг астероида, среди которых тепловая карта поверхности Рюгу и оценка количества скальных пород, позволяющая говорить о реальности столкновения астероида с другим крупным объектом в прошлом.
> 
> В период с 10 по 12 сентября зонд совершил тестовую попытку снижения до поверхности Рюгу — подобная операция будет производиться в дальнейшем не раз, как для высадки спускаемых модулей, так и для забора проб грунта. Однако, когда «Хаябуса-2» приближалась к запланированной самой низкой отметке высоты над поверхностью Рюгу (40 метров), зонд неожиданно остановил спуск на высоте в 600 метров от поверхности и начал удаляться от астероида. Виной всему отсутствие данных от лидара, который используется для определения точного расстояния до поверхности, предполагается, что причиной такого поведения прибора стала низкая отражательная способность поверхности Рюгу. В настоящее время все системы зонда функционируют нормально, идет возвращение на 20-километровую основную орбиту, а в ближайшее время команда инженеров пересмотрит процедуру спуска и параметры работы лидара.
> 
> «Хаябуса-2» — не единственная миссия с возвратом образцов грунта с астероида. В декабре этого года аппарат OSIRIS-REx должен достичь астероида Бенну и получить образец его грунта, который он доставит на Землю к 2023 году.
> ...




" Межпланетная станция «Хаябуса-2» начала высадку спускаемых аппаратов MINERVA-Ⅱ1 на поверхность астероида Рюгу. Модули уже успешно отделились от орбитального аппарата на высоте в 55 метров, теперь команда миссии ждет подтверждения посадки, сообщается (1,2,3) на сайте миссии.


Тень «Хаябусы-2» на поверхности астероида Рюгу, снятая 21 сентября 2018 года с расстояния 80 метров от поверхности JAXA

Автоматическая станция «Хаябуса-2» была запущена в космос в декабре 2014 года. Ее цель — доставка образцов грунта с астероида 162173 Ryugu, который принадлежит к астероидам класса С. Аппарат успешно прибыл к астероиду 27 июня и вышел на стабильную 20-километровую орбиту вокруг него. В ближайшие полтора года зонд будет исследовать Рюгу с орбиты, спустит на его поверхность модуль MASCOT (Mobile Asteroid Surface Scout), на котором установлены спектрометр, магнитометр, радиометр и камера. Предполагается, что при подлете к Рюгу аппарат выстрелит по поверхности устройством SCI (Small Carry-on Impactor), состоящим из медного снаряда и заряда взрывчатки, тем самым исследователи получат возможность изучить состав верхнего слоя грунта астероида. После взятия пробы грунта с поверхности Рюгу станция отправится обратно к Земле и сбросит капсулу с веществом астероида в декабре 2020 года. Подробнее о миссии, ее задачах и инструментах можно прочитать в нашем материале «Собрать прошлое по крупицам».

Ранее станция уже провела картографирование поверхности астероида с 20-километровой орбиты, в результате чего ученые из команды миссии смогли построить две трехмерные модели вращения астероида. В конце июля аппарат сближался с поверхностью Рюгу до шести километров, а в начале августа снизился до минимальной высоты в 851 метр от поверхности Рюгу в рамках эксперимента по изучения гравитационного поля астероида и съемке его поверхности с близкого расстояния. Также команда ученых недавно выложила результаты первого месяца работы на орбите вокруг астероида, среди которых тепловая карта поверхности Рюгу и оценка количества скальных пород, позволяющая говорить о реальности столкновения астероида с другим крупным объектом в прошлом. В период с 10 по 12 сентября зонд совершил тестовую попытку снижения до поверхности Рюгу, однако она оказалась неудачной из-за проблем с лидаром.

19 сентября «Хаябуса-2» начала подготовку к новому сближению с поверхностью Рюгу для высадки на нее двух небольших спускаемых модулей MINERVA-II 1. Снижение аппарата началось 20 сентября, а высадка MINERVA-Ⅱ1 состоится сегодня, 21 сентября. Модули Rover-1A и 1B имеют шестиугольную форму и размер 18 сантиметров в поперечнике, высоту 7 см и вес около 1,1 кг каждый. Rover-1A оснащен четырьмя камерами, Rover-1B — тремя, они предназначены для создания стереоизображений грунта Рюгу. Модули способны перемещаться по поверхности астероида за счет прыжкового механизма и оснащены датчиками для измерения температуры грунта, оптическими датчиками, акселерометром и гироскопом. Команда миссии уже получила подтверждение успешного отделения модулей от орбитального аппарата на высоте в 55 метров от поверхности Рюгу в 4:05 по Гринвичу и установление связи с ними, теперь необходимо дождаться подтверждения успешной посадки на Рюгу..."

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/21/op...deploy-MINERVA

----------


## OKA

" Россия не может позволить себе участвовать в американском проекте окололунной станции Lunar Orbital Platform - Gateway (Deep Space gateway) в ее текущем виде, считает глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин.

"Россия не может себе позволить участвовать в этом проекте в текущем виде на вторых ролях. Мы создаем свою транспортную систему", - сказал Рогозин на конференции в Королеве.

По его словам, Россия может создать лунную научную станцию совместно со странами БРИКС.

"Будет российская лунная станция на луне или международная - это предмет переговоров. Возможно, это будет совместная станция с нашими дружественными странами - странами БРИКС", - сказал Рогозин в субботу на конференции в Королеве.

Он напомнил, что Россия начинает непилотируемую лунную программу в 2021 году.

Окололунная станция НАСА

Lunar Orbital Platform - Gateway или Лунная орбитальная платформа-шлюз - программа НАСА по созданию международной обитаемой окололунной станции, предназначенной на первом этапе для изучения Луны и дальнего космоса, а в дальнейшем в качестве станции пересадки для космонавтов, направляющихся на Марс и обратно.

Текущая идея этого проекта подразумевает постройку многомодульной станции, которая будет вращаться вокруг Луны. Предполагается, что на станции во время экспедиции смогут работать четыре человека на срок от 30 до 60-90 дней. Планируется, что пилотируемые полеты к станции с использованием ракеты-носителя SLS первоначально будут проводиться раз в год.

В 2017 году Россия и США подписали заявление о совместной работе над проектом по созданию окололунной станции. Предполагается, что Россия создаст для станции шлюзовой модуль. Ожидается, что строительство Lunar Orbital Platform может начаться уже в 2022 году."

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/630215

Ну , в общем-то правильно. Непилотируемая лунная программа- это очень хорошо)) Военная база на Луне - очень хорошо))

Чья будет первая ?  Гонка ! Поехали  :Biggrin: 

Амеры с ESA  и японцами.  РФ+КНР и, возможно+Индия. Хотя индусы скорее с амерами могут состыковаться.



"  Правительство РФ выпустило распоряжение, открывающее возможности для начала строительства второй очереди космодрома "Восточный", заявил на конференции в Королёве глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин.
       "На этой неделе правительство выпустило распоряжение которое открывает возможность для подписания контракта (на начало строительства второй очереди-ИФ). В середине октября выходим на контракт, и начинается большая стройка, масштаб которой будет больше чем той, что была при строительстве комплекса под ракету "Союз-2" (первая очередь)", - сказал Д.Рогозин.
       Он не исключил запуска производства ракет на "Восточном".
       "Ракета достигает размеров шпиля Московского университета. Как ее везти через всю страну. Поэтому мы рассматриваем возможность налаживания производства на космодроме", - сказал он.
       Д.Рогозин также сообщил, что в 2019 году число пусков с космодрома "Восточный" кратно возрастет.
       "В 2019 году планируется не менее пяти пусков с "Восточного", - сказал он."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=491384


"  Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» пригласил руководителя ведущей научной организации ракетно-космической отрасли ФГУП «ЦНИИмаш» профессора, доктора технических наук Олега Горшкова возглавить направление по научной и исследовательской работе Роскосмоса в должности исполнительного директора.

Горшков Олег Анатольевич родился в 1959 г. в п.Сарс, Пермская область.

Область научных интересов

Генерация, исследование и применение потоков плазмы и пучков заряженных частиц. Методы расчётного и экспериментального моделирования процессов в плазменных ускорителях. Создание и практическое применение холловских плазменных двигателей в составе космических аппаратов. Ускорители электронов с выпуском пучка в плотный газ, электронно-лучевые технологии.

Образование

Московский авиационный институт (1983) по специальности «Электроракетные двигатели летательных аппаратов и бортовые энергоустановки» (с отличием).

Трудовая деятельность

С 1983 по 2012 гг. работал в Государственном научном центре Российской Федерации - Федеральном государственном унитарном предприятии «Исследовательский центр имени М.В.Келдыша». Последовательно занимал должности от инженера до начальника отдела электрофизики.

В период с 2002 по 2012 гг. – главный конструктор двигательного блока коррекции.

С 2012 по 2015 гг. работал в Московском физико-техническом институте: проректор по учебной работе (базовые кафедры), первый проректор - проректор по научной работе.

С 21 июля 2015 г. исполнял обязанности генерального директора ФГУП ЦНИИмаш. 

С 18 декабря 2015 г. - генеральный директор ФГУП ЦНИИмаш.

Доктор технических наук (2006), профессор (2011). Имеет свыше ста научных печатных работ, в том числе одну монографию, десять патентов и более пятидесяти докладов на международных конференциях.

Государственные награды и звания

Лауреат премии РАН имени П.Н.Яблочкова в области электрофизики и электротехники за работу «Генерация и исследование мощных стационарных пучков электронов в плотных газовых средах» (2000). Присвоено почётное звание «Заслуженный работник ракетно-космической промышленности РФ» (2003). Лауреат премии Правительства Российской Федерации имени Ю.А.Гагарина в области космической деятельности за работу «Создание и практическое применение электроплазменных двигателей нового поколения» (2011). Награждён знаком Королёва «за разработку и согласование Основ государственной политики Российской Федерации в области космической деятельности на период до 2030 года и дальнейшую перспективу» (2013)."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25521/


" Государственная комиссия под председательством Генерального директора Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрия Рогозина утвердила предложение РКК «Энергия» о запуске 11 октября 2018 года транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-10» и посадке 4 октября 2018 года ТПК «Союз МС-08».

Госкомиссия также утвердила состав основного экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-10» и назначила космонавта Роскосмоса Алексея Овчинина командиром корабля. Бортинженером утвержден астронавт NASA Ник Хейг.

В дублирующий экипаж назначены: космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко и астронавт CSA Давид Сен-Жак."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25522/

----------


## OKA

" Stratolaunch занялась разработкой гиперзвуковых ракетопланов


Hyper-Z Stratolaunch Systems

Американская компания Stratolaunch Systems, занимающаяся разработкой двухфюзеляжного самолета Stratolaunch, приступила к разработке двух версий гиперзвуковых ракетопланов, которые можно будет использовать как для доставки на орбиту космонавтов и грузов, так и для различного рода исследований в области гиперзвука. Как пишет Aviation Week, сейчас проект находится на стадии компьютерного моделирования с использованием методов вычислительной гидродинамики.

Гиперзвуковой принято называть скорость, которая в пять и более раз превышает местную скорость звука. В настоящее время исследованиями гиперзвука активно занимаются компании из нескольких стран мира — разработка гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов и ракет позволит значительно ускорить пассажирские воздушные перевозки, транспортировку грузов, отправку полезной нагрузки в космос, а также нанесение ударов по территории противника.

В настоящее время американские разработчики не имеют надежных инструментов, которые бы позволяли проводить широкий спектр исследований в области микрогравитации и высокоскоростного атмосферного полета. До 1968 года такие исследования в США проводились с помощью экспериментального ракетоплана X-15, изначально проектировавшегося для космических полетов с самолета-носителя. В октябре 1963 года этот аппарат разогнался до 7,3 тысячи километров в час на высоте 31 тысячи метров (почти в семь раз быстрее скорости звука).

На первом этапе нового проекта Stratolaunch намерена разработать небольшой ракетоплан Hyper-A. Его длина составит 8,5 метра, а размах крыла — 3,4 метра. Этот аппарат будет рассчитан на полеты со скоростью, превышающей скорость звука в шесть раз. Затем в рамках проекта будет создан более крупный ракетоплан Hyper-Z длиной 24,4 метра и с размахом крыла 10,9 метра. Этот аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на скорости, превышающей скорость звука в десять раз.

Аппараты получат дельтавидное крыло с большой стреловидностью по передней кромке. На законцовках крыла будут установлены вертикальные стабилизаторы с рулями направления. Hyper-A и Hyper-Z будут оснащены жидкостными ракетными двигателями, работающими на топливной смеси из водорода и кислорода. На Hyper-Z планируется установить двигатель, способный развивать тягу до 889 килоньютонов. Меньший Hyper-A получит двигатель с тягой от 22,2 до 44,5 килоньютона.

Предполагается, что ракетопланы смогут взлетать и садиться на наземные аэродромы, а также стартовать с самолета Stratolaunch, который будет использоваться в качестве платформы воздушного старта и для ракет-носителей. Первые летные испытания Hyper-A планируется провести в 2020 году, а Hyper-Z — в 2025-м. Другие подробности о перспективном проекте пока не раскрываются.

В августе 2018 года Stratolaunch объявила о проектировании двух ракет-носителей воздушного старта и космоплана. Самая легкая из ракет-носителей будет применяться для вывода полезной нагрузки на низкую околоземную орбиту с 2022 года. Легкая ракета-носитель MLV сможет выводить на орбиту высотой 400 километров полезную нагрузку массой 3,4 тонны. Более тяжелый носитель MLV Heavy с двумя боковыми ускорителями сможет нести полезную нагрузку массой до 6 тонн.

Американская компания также намерена разработать космоплан, который будет применяться для вывода в космос полезной нагрузки и доставки на Землю различных грузов. Первая версия космоплана будет беспилотной. Усовершенствованная версия аппарата будет уже пилотируемой и ее можно будет использовать для отправки людей в космос.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/24/stratolaunch

----------


## OKA

" Япония запустила к МКС грузовой корабль с прототипом космического лифта




Японское космическое агентство запустило к Международной космической станции грузовой корабль HTV-7, который доставит на нее оборудование, материалы для экспериментов и продовольствие для экипажа. Кроме того, корабль привезет на МКС спутник STARS-Me, с помощью которого инженеры агентства протестируют технологии, которые в будущем могут быть использованы для строительства «космического лифта». Трансляция запуска проходила на YouTube-канале агентства.

Японское космическое агентство снабжает свой модуль «Кибо» и МКС в целом с помощью грузовых космических кораблей HTV. Этот тип кораблей является самым грузоподъемным среди всех грузовых аппаратов, которые на сегодняшний день применяются для доставки грузов к станции — максимальная масса полезной нагрузки HTV составляет 6,2 тонны. Один из технических недостатков корабля заключается в том, что при возвращении на Землю он сгорает в плотных слоях атмосферы, из-за чего его нельзя использовать для доставки результатов проводимых на МКС научных исследований.

Миссия HTV-7 должна стать первой, при которой этому кораблю все же удастся вернуть на Землю грузы в неповрежденном состоянии. Для этого HTV-7 оборудовали капсулой HSRC (HTV Small Re-entry Capsule) с герметичным контейнером, в который космонавты на МКС смогут разместить грузы общей массой 20 килограммов. После того, как корабль отделится от станции и его двигатели придадут ему достаточный импульс для схода с орбиты, капсула отделится и полетит самостоятельно. На последнем этапе она выпустит парашюты и приземлится недалеко от острова Минамитори, где его поднимет японское судно.


Капсула HSRC (на заднем фоне) и внутренние контейнеры для размещения грузов


JAXA Схема капсулы

Ракета-носитель среднего класса H-IIB с HTV-7 на борту стартовала с площадки Ёсинобу космического центра Танэгасима 22 сентября в 20:52 по московскому времени. После прибытия к МКС космический корабль захватит роборука Canadarm2, которая переместит его к стыковочному шлюзу модуля «Гармония», соседствующего с японским модулем «Кибо».

Грузы в HTV-7 размещены в двух отсеках — герметичном и негерметичном. В первом размещено 4,3 тонны грузов, в том числе стойки для научного оборудования, перчаточный бокс для экспериментов и разработанная Европейским космическим агентством система жизнеобеспечения, которая будет преобразовывать воду и углекислый газ в кислород и метан. Также в герметичном отсеке находится продовольствие и другие предметы для экипажа, разработанный в агентстве экспериментальный радиатор замкнутого цикла и три наноспутника формата CubeSat: SPATIUM-I, RSP-00 и двойной спутник STARS-Me. Последний из них по сути представляет собой два спутника, соединенных десятиметровым тросом, который размотается после запуска с МКС. После этого по тросу будет перемещаться контейнер. С помощью STARS-Me ученые надеются собрать данные, которые в будущем могут быть использованы при создании полноценного космического лифта.


Стойки EXPRESS Racks с интерфейсами для подключения оборудования для научных экспериментов NASA

В негерметичном контейнере расположены шесть литий-ионных аккумуляторов для солнечных панелей, которые придут на смену устаревающим никель-водородным. Эти аккумуляторы позволяют во время пролетов в тени Земли использовать энергию, собранную солнечными панелями в освещенное время.

Во время предыдущей миссии HTV-6 специалисты японского космического агенства тестировали необычную функцию корабля — очистку околоземной орбиты от космического мусора. После отстыковки от МКС корабль должен был выпустить 700-метровый фал из нержавеющей стали и алюминия, служащий в качестве ловушки для частиц космического мусора, но в системе выпуска фала были обнаружены неполадки. В течение недели инженеры пытались устранить их, но их попытки не увенчались успехом, из-за чего корабль сгорел в атмосфере, не выполнив одну из главных задач миссии.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/22/htv-7

----------


## OKA

"  25 сентября 2018 года состоялась встреча и переговоры делегации Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» во главе с Дмитрием Рогозиным с представителями Индийской организации космических исследований (Indian Space Research Organisation, ISRO).

Главными темами переговоров двух космических организаций стали: совместная работа в рамках пилотируемых космических программ, где российская сторона готова предложить свои значительные достижения и партнерство, а также возможные совместные инициативы в направлениях спутниковой навигации.

Россия также готова развивать сотрудничество с Индией в ракетостроении и двигателестроении, дистанционном зондировании Земли (ДЗЗ), космической метеорологии, астрофизических исследованиях и изучении планет.

В настоящее время отношения России и Индии в космической сфере регулируются несколькими документами: рамочным межправительственным соглашением по космосу от 2004 г., вступившим в силу в 2006 году, рамочным соглашением по ГЛОНАСС от 2004 г., которое вступило в силу в 2010 году, и межправительственным соглашением о предоставлении индийской стороне доступа к части радиочастотного спектра и навигационным сигналам системы ГЛОНАСС в мирных целях.

Кроме того, между странами подписаны меморандумы о взаимопонимании по вопросам расширения сотрудничества по исследованию космического пространства (2015 г.) и о взаимном размещении наземных станций сбора измерений российской системы ГЛОНАСС от 2016 года. По последнему направлению в период с 2016 по 2018 годы достигнуты весьма позитивные сдвиги и подготовлена почва для новых совместных проектов."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25532/


"  25 сентября 2018 года основной и дублирующий экипажи транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-10» прибыли на космодром Байконур для прохождения заключительных этапов подготовки к полёту. На аэродроме их встретили члены Технического руководства и Государственной комиссии.

В составе основного экипажа МКС-57/58 космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин и астронавт NASA Ник Хейг. Их дублёры — космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко и астронавт CSA Давид Сен-Жак.

Командиры экипажей доложили о готовности к предполетным тренировкам и приему космического корабля «Союз МС-10».

После доклада руководству экипажи направились в Испытательный учебно-тренировочный комплекс ЦПК им. Ю. А. Гагарина. Им предстоит пройти комплекс тренировок, занятий и инструктажей. Также ежедневно космонавты и астронавты будут заниматься физической подготовкой, проходить медицинские обследования и готовиться к факторам космического полета.

Уже завтра состоится первая тренировка, во время которой члены экипажей проверят готовность своего корабля, пройдут инструктаж по мерам безопасности, ознакомятся с порядком размещения грузов и работой оборудования.

Старт пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-10» запланирован на 11 октября 2018 г. Планируемая продолжительность полёта 187 суток."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25530/

----------


## OKA

" Контракт на запуск гражданских спутников на ракете "Ангара-А5" еще не подписан, старт может состояться и на носителе "Протон". Об этом в среду сообщил ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Ранее ряд СМИ, ссылаясь на документацию на сайте госзакупок, сообщил, что тяжелая ракета "Ангара-А5" получила первый заказ на запуск гражданских космических аппаратов "Луч-5М".

"Это конкурс на определение типа ракеты-носителя для запуска спутников "Луч-5М". Закупка проводится, чтобы определить, чем будет произведен запуск - "Протоном" или "Ангарой". Контракт не подписан", - пояснил собеседник агентства.

Также он указал, что закупка направлена на определение года запуска космических аппаратов.

ТАСС пока не располагает официальным подтверждением предоставленной источником информации.
О запусках "Ангары"

Ранее глава Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин в интервью ТАСС сообщил, что третий запуск ракеты-носителя "Ангара" состоится в 2019 году с космодрома Плесецк в интересах Минобороны РФ. При этом он указал, что военные сами определят нагрузку и тип разгонного блока. Источник ТАСС сообщал, что для очередного испытательного пуска готовится вторая ракета тяжелого класса - "Ангара-А5". Кроме того, вице-премьер Юрий Борисов указывал, что пусков ракет "Протон" в государственной программе вооружений не запланировано, военные запуски переводятся на "Ангару" и "Союз".

Также в интервью ТАСС Рогозин рассказывал, что Россия переходит на более современную и экологичную "Ангару-А5", которая будет запускаться сейчас с Плесецка, а после возведения второго стартового стола - с Восточного. По его словам, на "Ангару" есть десятки твердых заказов, в том числе коммерческих.

Серия телекоммуникационных спутников-ретрансляторов "Луч" создана в компании "Информационные спутниковые системы" имени М. Ф. Решетнева". Система предназначена для обеспечения связью с наземными станциями российского сегмента Международной космической станции, низкоорбитальных космических аппаратов, ракет-носителей и разгонных блоков.

"Ангара" - семейство российских ракет-носителей от легкого до тяжелого классов. Новое семейство использует экологически чистые компоненты топлива. Пока было проведено только два запуска, оба с космодрома Плесецк: легкая "Ангара-1.2ПП" стартовала в июле 2014 года, тяжелая "Ангара-А5" - в декабре 2014 года.

"Протон-М" - ракета-носитель тяжелого класса, предназначенная для выведения на орбиту автоматических космических аппаратов. Запуск первой версии "Протона" состоялся в 1965 году. С тех пор выполнено 415 стартов этой ракеты в разных версиях. "Протон-М" используется как в федеральной, так и в коммерческих программах и способен выводить на низкую орбиту 23 тонны полезной нагрузки. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/5606167

----------


## OKA

" Ракета-носитель Ariane-5 была запущена с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане с азербайджанским телекоммуникационным спутником Azerspace-2 на борту, сообщили агентству "Интерфакс-Азербайджан" в компании Azerkosmos.
       "Сегодня ночью французская Airanespace запустила на геостационарную орбиту телекоммуникационный спутник Azerspace-2 с помощью ракетоносителя Ariane-5. Запуск осуществлен с космодрома Куру", - сообщили в компании.
       Планируется, что спутник Azerspace-2 компании Azerkosmos стоимостью $191,36 млн будет работать на орбите 15 лет, охватит регионы Европы, Центральной и Юго-Восточной Азии, Ближнего Востока и Африки.
       Контракт о выводе спутника на орбиту был подписан Azerkosmos и Airanespace в декабре 2015 года. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=491665

----------


## OKA

" Японская компания ispace, команда которой дошла до финала конкурса Google Lunar XPrize, заключила с компанией SpaceX контракт на отправку двух миссий к Луне. Во время первого полета, запланированного на 2020 год, аппарат ispace выйдет на орбиту Луны, а в 2021 году компания намерена отправить посадочный аппарат с луноходами на поверхность Луны, сообщается в пресс-релизе ispace.

Компания ispace известна своей командой Hakuto, ставшей финалистом конкурса Google Lunar XPrize. Его цель заключалась в разработке и отправке на Луну космического аппарата, способного преодолеть 500 метров по поверхности спутника Земли и прислать фотографии и видеозаписи с высоким разрешением. В январе 2018 года организаторы конкурса объявили, что ни одна из команд-участниц не успеет провести миссию до конца окончания конкурса, и он остался без победителей. Подробнее о том, как проходил конкурс и что привело к такому завершению, можно прочитать в нашем материале «Луна и грош».

Несмотря на досрочное завершение конкурса, часть его финалистов продолжила разработку своих аппаратов и подготовку к запуску. Например, израильская команда SpaceIL в июле впервые показала собранный посадочный аппарат собственной разработки и объявила, что планирует отправить его к Луне в декабре 2018 года.

Аппарат, который будет отправлен на лунную орбиту в 2020 году

 
ispace

Теперь о продолжении подготовки лунной миссии объявила и компания ispace. Программа под названием HAKUTO-R состоит из двух миссий, запланированных на середину 2020 и 2021 годов. Во время первой миссии компания отправит к Луне посадочный аппарат, но он не будет приземляться на поверхность Луны, а выйдет на орбиту вокруг нее и начнет передавать на Землю данные. В 2021 году ispace отправит второй аппарат, который совершит мягкую посадку на Луну и доставит на ее поверхность небольшие луноходы, которые будут также собирать научные данные.

Компания уже заключила со SpaceX контракт на оба запуска. Аппараты ispace будут выступать в качестве побочной нагрузки во время запусков ракеты Falcon 9. Также компания запланировала на 2022 год семь миссий, во время которых она будет создавать транспортную платформу для перемещений между Землей и Луной и исследовать запасы воды в полярных областях Луны, однако ispace не раскрывает подробностей этих миссий.

Недавно SpaceX объявила о заключении контракта на другую лунную миссию. Компания планирует не раньше 2023 года провести туристический облет Луны на разрабатываемой сверхтяжелой ракете BFR. Первым космическим туристом SpaceX станет 42-летний миллиардер Юсаку Маэдзава (Yusaku Maezawa).

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/26/ispace


"  26 сентября экипажи транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-10» приступили к заключительному этапу подготовки к полёту на Международную космическую станцию (МКС). Космонавты и астронавты провели примерку полетных скафандров и после теста их на герметичность заняли места в своём корабле. Экипажи проверили систему радиосвязи, лазерный дальномер, ознакомились с бортовой документацией, изучили программу полета и список запланированных к доставке на МКС грузов.

Во время заключительных занятий на космодроме также запланированы тренировки по ручному причаливанию корабля к МКС, контроль укладок с научным оборудованием, отработка предстоящих баллистических операций и другие подготовительные процедуры.

В составе основного экипажа МКС-57/58 космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин и астронавт NASA Ник Хейг. И их дублёры — космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко и астронавт CSA Давид Сен-Жак.

Сегодня же состоится заседание Технического руководства, на котором должно быть принято решение о заправке корабля «Союз МС-10» компонентами ракетного топлива и сжатыми газами.

Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-10» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 11 октября 2018 года с космодрома Байконур. "




Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25535/

----------


## OKA

" Прототип универсального кресла космонавта для перспективного космического корабля "Федерация" изготовлен научно-производственным предприятием "Звезда", сообщает пресс-служба ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия".

       "По заказу РКК "Энергия" в НПП "Звезда" им. академика Г.И. Северина изготовлен прототип кресла космонавта пилотируемого транспортного корабля (ПТК) "Федерация", - сообщили в пресс-службе.
       Там отметили, что принципиальным отличием новой разработки является его универсальность с точки зрения антропометрии.
       "Если для кресла типа "Казбек", которое используется на транспортном пилотируемом корабле "Союз", требуется индивидуальная отливка ложемента, то новое кресло может подгоняться под космонавта, причём даже в полете", - отметили в "Энергии".
       Прототип создаваемого кресла носит название "Чегет" и сделан по техническому заданию РКК. В ходе серии экспериментов с участием специалистов проектного и летно-испытательного отдела "Энергии" будет проведена эргономическая оценка его характеристик.
       "В настоящее время НПП "Звезда" приступило к изготовлению образцов кресел для полномасштабных испытаний", - завили в корпорации.
       "Федерация" - многоразовый пилотируемый транспортный космический корабль нового поколения. Его разработку ведет ПАО "РКК "Энергия". Корабль предназначен для доставки людей и грузов на космические станции, находящиеся на околоземной орбите, а также является одним из ключевых элементов существующей концепции освоения Луны.
       Для его создания применяются технологии, некоторые из которых не имеют аналогов в мировой космонавтике. В частности, возвращаемый аппарат корабля будет выполнен c использованием новейших композиционных материалов, предусмотрен многоразовый стыковочный агрегат.
       Современное бортовое электронное оборудование позволит более эффективно решать задачи сближения и стыковки, повысить безопасность экипажа на этапах выведения и спуска на Землю. Численность экипажа "Федерации" составит до четырех человек. В режиме автономного полета корабль сможет находиться до 30 суток, при полете в составе орбитальной станции - до одного года. Общая масса корабля при полете к орбитальной станции будет равна 14,4 т (19 т при полете к Луне), масса возвращаемого аппарата - 9 т. Длина "Федерации" - 6,1 м.
       Для выведения корабля на околоземную орбиту планируется использовать ракету-носитель среднего класса "Союз-5", головным разработчиком которой также является РКК "Энергия". Отработочные беспилотные запуски корабля намечены на 2022-2023 годы. Пилотируемый полет и стыковка с МКС планируется в 2024 году.
       АО "НПП "Звезда" им. академика Г.И. Северина" - ведущее предприятие в России в области создания и производства индивидуальных систем жизнеобеспечения летчиков и космонавтов, средств спасения экипажей и пассажиров при авариях летательных аппаратов, систем дозаправки топливом в воздухе. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=491830

Универсальное адаптивное кресло - это хорошо и правильно))

----------


## OKA

"  Сегодня, 1 октября, специалисты РКК «Энергия» на космодроме Байконур завершили комплекс технологических операций по стыковке транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-10» с переходным отсеком.

Ранее, в субботу, 29 сентября, корабль был доставлен в монтажно-испытательный комплекс космических аппаратов (МИК КА) после успешно выполненных операций по заправке компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами и установлен в стапель для проведения дальнейших предстартовых работ.

По графику подготовительных работ 3 октября будут проведены авторский осмотр корабля и накатка головного обтекателя.

Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-10» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 11 октября 2018 года с космодрома Байконур.

В составе основного экипажа МКС-57/58 космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин и астронавт NASA Ник Хейг. Их дублёры — космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко и астронавт CSA Давид Сен-Жак."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25549/

Главное, чтоб без дырок))



" Комиссия исключила производственный брак как причину появления отверстия в "Союзе", заявил глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин.

По его словам, эксперты также подтвердили, что дыра в космическом корабле появилась преднамеренно.

Он отметил, что результаты расследования комиссии очень важны для поиска истины в этом инциденте.

"Теперь остается версия преднамеренного воздействия. Где это было сделано, установит вторая комиссия, которая работает", — сказал Рогозин в эфире Первого канала.

Глава корпорации напомнил, что 15 ноября члены экипажа МКС выйдут в открытый космос, чтобы осмотреть отверстие в корабле.

Он также отметил, что по договоренности с НАСА он не может комментировать ход расследования до его завершения.

"Скажу что-то лишнее, будет дыра в отношениях, скажу аккуратно — будет просто дыра в облике. Я предпочитаю сказать о дыре в облике", — резюмировал Рогозин.

Замглавы Роскосмоса Сергей Крикалев, в свою очередь, заявил, что отверстие в "Союзе" с вероятностью 50 процентов появилось в космосе. Он отметил, что осмотр космонавтами внешней стороны корабля поможет в расследовании инцидента.

Крикалев также подчеркнул, что экипаж МКС болезненно реагирует на публикации СМИ о версиях появления дыры в обшивке "Союза".

Отверстие в корабле

В конце августа стало известно о появлении дыры в космическом корабле. Она была в бытовом отсеке "Союза", а не в спускаемом аппарате. При этом трещина не угрожала возвращению корабля на Землю.

Первоначально эксперты считали, что дыра появилась при попадании микрометеорита. Членам экипажа МКС удалось закрыть отверстие специальным герметиком.

Позднее стало известно, что трещина возникла в результате применения сверла. Источник агентства сообщил, что внутреннее расследование РКК "Энергия" (производителя корабля) признало, что обшивку повредили намеренно, но не смогло найти виновных.

Все корабли "Союз" и "Прогресс" проверят на брак."


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20181001/1529753735.html

----------


## OKA

" 3 октября, специалисты РКК «Энергия» на космодроме Байконур провели авторский осмотр транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-10» и выполнили технологические операции по накатке головного обтекателя ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ».

Подготовка корабля к старту по программе Международной космической станции (МКС) ведется в монтажно-испытательном корпусе космических аппаратов (МИК КА) на космодроме Байконур.

По графику подготовительных работ в субботу, 6 октября, состоится «вторая примерка» — основной и дублирующий экипажи проведут контрольный осмотр корабля в стартовой конфигурации, а затем головной блок с ТПК «Союз МС-10» будет транспортирован из МИК КА в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракет-носителей для общей сборки с ракетой «Союз-ФГ».

Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-10» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 11 октября 2018 года с космодрома Байконур.

В составе основного экипажа МКС-57/58: космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин и астронавт NASA Ник Хейг. Их дублёры — космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко и астронавт CSA Давид Сен-Жак."




Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25562/

----------


## OKA

"  Члены экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-08», отстыковавшегося сегодня от Международной космической станции (МКС), благополучно вернулись на Землю.
Спускаемый аппарат с космонавтом Роскосмоса Олегом Артемьевым, астронавтами NASA Эндрю Фойстелом и Ричардом Арнольдом совершил посадку в казахстанской степи 4 октября 2018 года в 14 час. 45 мин. мск.
Все операции по спуску с орбиты и приземлению прошли штатно. Самочувствие вернувшихся на Землю членов экипажа хорошее.
Продолжительность пребывания в космическом полёте экипажа экспедиции МКС-55/56 составила 197 суток. ТПК «Союз МС-08» находился в составе МКС с 23 марта 2018 года..."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25554/


" 04.10.2018 (19:11)

В Военно-космической академии имени А.Ф. Можайского прошли праздничные мероприятия, посвящённые Дню Космических войск

4 октября в Военно-космической академии имени А.Ф. Можайского прошли праздничные мероприятия, посвящённые Дню Космических войск.

Начались они утром с торжественного митинга в честь годовщины со дня запуска первого искусственного спутника Земли. Митинг объявил открытым начальник академии генерал-майор Максим Пеньков. В своей речи он упомянул об актуальных задачах, стоящих перед каждым военнослужащим Воздушно-космических сил.

«Космос становится ближе, но задачи всё время осложняются. Мы движемся к тому, чтобы приумножать достижения страны в области освоения космического пространства, космической обороны», — сказал генерал-майор Максим Пеньков.

Следующим мероприятием стал традиционный полуденный артиллерийский выстрел. Его произвёл на Нарышкином бастионе Петропавловской крепости ветеран академии полковник профессор Владимир Звягин. Владимир Ильич входит в Совет ветеранов академии, долго преподавал в Можайке и заслуженно был избран для этой торжественной миссии.

Заключительным мероприятием значимого дня стало торжественное е собрание в клубе академии, в котором принял участие председатель Законодательного Собрания Санкт-Петербурга, почётный профессор Военно-космической академии имени А.Ф. Можайского Вячеслав Макаров. Он поздравил всех с праздником и выразил уверенность в том, что курсанты Военно-космической академии повлияют на будущее своей Родины.

Закончилась программа мероприятий концертом, организованным силами оркестра и художественной самодеятельностью академии.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

Фото :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2198293@egNews


Кста, весьма познавательно, как всегда))  :

----------


## OKA

> " Россия не может позволить себе участвовать в американском проекте окололунной станции Lunar Orbital Platform - Gateway (Deep Space gateway) в ее текущем виде, считает глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин...Он напомнил, что Россия начинает непилотируемую лунную программу в 2021 году.
> 
> Окололунная станция НАСА
> 
> Lunar Orbital Platform - Gateway или Лунная орбитальная платформа-шлюз - программа НАСА по созданию международной обитаемой окололунной станции, предназначенной на первом этапе для изучения Луны и дальнего космоса, а в дальнейшем в качестве станции пересадки для космонавтов, направляющихся на Марс и обратно..
> В 2017 году Россия и США подписали заявление о совместной работе над проектом по созданию окололунной станции. Предполагается, что Россия создаст для станции шлюзовой модуль. Ожидается, что строительство Lunar Orbital Platform может начаться уже в 2022 году."
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/russia/630215
> 
> ...



"  Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» подписала меморандум о сотрудничестве в области пилотируемой космонавтики и спутниковой навигации с Индийской организацией космических исследований (ИСРО) в ходе визита Президента России Владимира Владимировича Путина в Индию.

Россия и Индия начали совестное сотрудничество в 2004 году с подписания соглашения о взаимодействии в области исследования и использования космического пространства в мирных целях, которое предусматривает совместное развитие, эксплуатацию и использование российской спутниковой системы ГЛОНАСС в мирных целях, а также предоставление индийской стороне доступа к части радиочастотного спектра ГЛОНАСС. В частности, документ предусматривает работу по взаимному размещению наземных станций сбора измерений ГЛОНАСС и индийской региональной навигационной спутниковой системы NavIC. Уже проведена рекогносцировка возможного места установки российской станции в Центре управления навигационной системой IRIMS ИСРО, а также станций системы NavIC в России.

Сегодня, 5 октября 2018 года, стороны закрепили намерения о сотрудничестве в области пилотируемой космонавтики. Меморандум о взаимопонимании подписали Генеральный директор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин и Директор ИСРО Алур Силин Киран Кумар в присутствии Владимира Владимировича Путина и Президента Индии Рама Натха Ковинды.

Соглашение предусматривает участие Роскосмоса в подготовке индийских космонавтов, оказание помощи в разработке среды обитания и жизнедеятельности в космосе, космического скафандра, а также взаимодействие по ряду других направлений пилотируемой космонавтики. Стороны договорились о формировании совместных рабочих групп по соответствующим направлениям сотрудничества. К реализации совместных проектов будут привлечены ключевые предприятия ракетно-космической отрасли России. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25573/

Ну индусы, значит, выбирают всех))

----------


## OKA

" Российско-американские переговоры о будущем Международной космической станции пройдут 10 октября на Байконуре, сообщил глава Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин.
       "Будем решать (будущее МКС - ИФ) 10 числа. С Брайденстайн (глава НАСА Джеймс Брайденстайн - ИФ) у нас переговоры на Байконуре, будем обсуждать", - сказал Д.Рогозин журналистам в пятницу в Дели.
       По его словам, "у американцев идут большие сдвижки по созданию и ракет, и по пилотируемым кораблям". "Они из года в год переносят свои работы и поэтому у них свои сложности технические. Честно говоря, я сомневаюсь, что они смогут прекратить работы до 2024 г.", - сказал глава Роскосмоса.
       Между тем, по его словам, Россией на МКС будет отправлен новый модуль, завершаются работы по проверке всех систем.
       "Это фактически удвоение российского сегмента мы проведем. Россия пока не приняла окончательного решения относительно своей станции. Мы сейчас, администрация Роскосмоса, активизировали все работы по модулям. Это МЛМ (малый лабораторный модуль - ИФ), стыковочный шлюз и научно-энергетический модуль (НЭМ)", - сказал Д.Рогозин.
       По его словам, на сегодняшний день у России и Америки взаимозависимость на МКС. "Они зависят от наших систем жизнедеятельности. Это фактически единственный сегмент, который способен существовать отдельно после разделения МКС, это российский. Но половину энергии мы получаем от американцев", - сказал глава Роскосмоса.
       В связи с этим Россия, отметил он, давно планировала отправить свой энергетический модуль на МКС, чтобы полностью решить проблему с автономностью. "Так вот у нас сроки изготовления следующие - 2019 г. мы направляем МЛМ, стыковочный модуль у нас уже готов, мы можем отправить его хоть завтра, и НЭМ будет готов у нас к 2022 г.", - пояснил Д.Рогозин.
       "Если станция завершает свою работу в 2024 г., нет никакого смысла отправлять НЭМ в 2022 г., потому что он с ресурсом 15 лет минимум. Поэтому, как только мы получаем от американцев подтверждение их готовности работать по МКС и после 2024 г., тогда возникает необходимость отправки НЭМ на МКС. Если нет, то это буде первая часть будущей российской национальной станции", - сказал он."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=492412


" Индия создает свою навигационную систему, станции появятся в районе Новосибирска -

       Дели (Индия). 5 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Россия и Индия будут осуществлять сотрудничество в сфере навигационных систем в рамках пилотируемой программы, сообщил глава Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин.
       "В меморандуме, который подписан сегодня утром, два акцента - пилотируемая программа, а второй - развитие сотрудничества в области навигационных систем", - заявил Д.Рогозин в пятницу журналистам.
       "Индия создает свою навигационную систему", - сообщил он.
       По словам Д.Рогозина, индийские станции появятся в районе Новосибирска.
       Глава Роскосмоса также сообщил, что Россия заинтересована в том, чтобы в области навигационных систем сравняться по точности с навигационным сигналом GPS, и для этого нужно создать как можно больше наземных станций.

       "Орбитальная группировка у нас оснащена и математикой, и аппаратурой, идентичной той, которые используют наши американские коллеги. А вот на земле у нас есть ограничения по расстановке станций в силу того, что они просто запрещают ставить наши станции. На территории США, например, это запрещено, в других странах НАТО тоже смотрят очень косо", - сказал Д.Рогозин.
       По его словам, Россия не будет уподобляться США и закрывать, по аналогии с американцами, свою территорию, был лишь введен специальный регламент работы станций, который не позволяет использовать их в военных целях..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=492422

----------


## OKA

" 9 октября, ракета-носитель среднего класса «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблём (ТПК) «Союз МС-10» вывезена из монтажно-испытательного корпуса и установлена на стартовом комплексе площадки № 1 «Гагаринский старт» космодрома Байконур.

Начались работы по программе первого стартового дня.

Завтра, 10 октября, на заседании Государственной комиссии будут утверждены составы экипажей ТПК «Союз МС-10» и экспедиции МКС-57/58, а затем космонавты и астронавты ответят на вопросы журналистов на предстартовой пресс-конференции.

Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-10» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 11 октября 2018 года с космодрома Байконур.

В составе основного экипажа МКС-57/58 космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин и астронавт NASA Ник Хейг. Их дублёры — космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко и астронавт CSA Давид Сен-Жак."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25580/

----------


## OKA

" ВВС США присвоили перспективной гиперзвуковой ракете-носителю GOLauncher 1, которая будет использоваться для суборбитальных исследований, индексное обозначение X-60A. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, это первая в истории стартап-разработка, получившая официальный индекс экспериментальной программы X. Обозначение было присвоено ракете-носителю в соответствии с традицией, начавшейся в 1947 году при испытании ракетоплана X-1.

В США программы новых летательных аппаратов, технологии которых считаются важными для будущего авиации и космонавтики, получают обозначение X. Всего с 1947 года в США под обозначением X были построены и испытаны 68 пилотируемых и беспилотных летательных аппаратов, а также гиперзвуковых ракет и возвращаемых головных частей ракет-носителей и баллистических ракет. Большинство программ под обозначением X было реализовано под контролем NASA. Предыдущее обозначение — X-59 — было присвоено в июле 2018 года «тихому» сверхзвуковому самолету проекта QueSST.




На прототипе GOLauncher 1, установлены жидкостный ракетный двигатель Hadley, работающий на керосине и использующий в качестве окислителя жидкий кислород. Эта силовая установка способна развивать тягу чуть больше 22 килоньютонов (на уровне моря) и обеспечивать разгон носителя до скоростей, в 5-8 раз превышающих скорость звука. Огневые испытания двигателя в составе ракеты начались в июле текущего года. Как ожидается, первые летные испытания GOLauncher1 будут проведены в конце 2019 года.

GOLauncher1, разрабатываемый стартапом Generation Orbit Launch Services в интересах ВВС США, станет носителем для различного измерительного оборудования, которое позволит проводить исследования в области микрогравитации, астрофизики, а также физики новых материалов. Кроме того, ракету можно будет использовать и для вывода в космос наноспутников. Масса нового носителя составляет 1,1 тонны. X-60A сможет нести различное оборудование или наноспутники общей массой от 136 до 454 килограммов.

Ракету можно будет использовать для исследовательских запусков по суборбитальным траекториям высотой от 15,2 до 36,6 тысяч метров со скоростями полета от четырех до восьми чисел Маха (от 4,9 до 9,9 тысячи километров в час). После начала серийного производства X-60A американская компания намерена наладить выпуск более тяжелых ее производных — GOLauncher 2 и GOLauncher 3. Эти ракеты смогут нести бо́льшие по объему и массе грузы, выполнять полеты по траекториям с бо́льшим диапазоном высот на более высоких скоростях. Носителем ракет семейства GOLauncher станет широкофюзеляжный самолет DC-10.

Сегодня американские разработчики и ученые не имеют инструментов, которые бы позволяли проводить широкий спектр исследований в области микрогравитации и высокоскоростного атмосферного полета. До 1968 года подобные исследования в США проводились с помощью экспериментального ракетоплана X-15, изначально проектировавшегося для космических полетов с самолета-носителя. До закрытия программы X-15 ракетопланы с различным оборудованием применялись для исследований, данные которых использовались, в том числе, в разработке американских космических программ.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/09/golauncher



" NASA планирует сделать всю инфраструктуру вокруг будущей окололунной станции — посадочные модули, транспортные корабли, которые будут доставлять экипажи и грузы от околоземной орбите к Луне, — полностью многоразовой и основанной на принципах открытой архитектуры. Это позволит присоединиться к проекту любым другим странам и компаниям.

«Мы видим, что с использованием многоразовых ракет стоимость доступа в космос падает, а доступность его растет. Мы бы хотели, чтобы вся архитектура между Землей и Луной была многоразовой, от кораблей от околоземной орбиты до станции, которая может прослужить 15 лет, до посадочных модулей, которые будут доставлять на поверхность Луны роботов, роверы и даже людей», — сказал руководитель NASA Джеймс Брайденстайн (James Bridenstine), выступая в МГУ с лекцией в рамках Фестиваля науки.

Примерно два года назад NASA впервые заявило, что после окончания работы МКС планируется создать окололунную станцию — это должна быть небольшая посещаемая станция в точке Лагранжа L2 системы Луна-Земля, за Луной. Проект под названием Deep Space Gateway, а позже Lunar Orbiting Platform — Gateway (LOP-G) NASA сейчас обсуждает с международными партнерами, в том числе с «Роскосмосом» (и глава «Роскосмоса» Дмитрий Рогозин уже заявлял, что Россия не может себе позволить участвовать в этом проекте «на второстепенных ролях»).

«Это (создание окололунной станции) потребует международного сотрудничества, и NASA хотело бы, чтобы „Роскосмос“ в этом участвовал», — заявил Брайденстайн.

Он добавил, что архитектура будущей станции «будет полностью открытой». «То, как мы сделаем авионику, коммуникации, энергоснабжение, стыковочные механизмы, будет в открытом доступе, чтобы любая страна на Земле или частная компания могла присоединиться к этой устойчивой лунной архитектуре», — заявил руководитель NASA.

Дмитрий Рогозин, который посетил лекцию и поприветствовал Брайденстайна, в свою очередь, заявил: «Мы сделаем все, чтобы политика не вмешивалась в международное сотрудничество».

Ольга Добровидова "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/09/lunar

Про многоразовые ракеты мнения разные бывают))

Например : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mobAfu4IQ4I

----------


## Avia M

> Это позволит присоединиться к проекту любым другим странам и компаниям.


По принципу - "Несите ваши денежки... Зазолотятся где?"




> Россия не может себе позволить участвовать в этом проекте «на второстепенных ролях


Самостоятельно строить (как раньше, по старому) сможем?

----------


## OKA

> По принципу - "Несите ваши денежки... Зазолотятся где?"
> 
> Самостоятельно строить (как раньше, по старому) сможем?


Ну вот зачем такие странные вопросы задавать-то))

За линки щаз, как-бы не очень напрягают))

Ну вот ещё , для непонятливых, в третий ужо раз, про космос-то дальний (и ближний) ))  :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mobAfu4IQ4I

А здесь опять форум работает и дискутирует :

http://novosti-kosmonavtiki.ru/forum...message1805922

----------


## Avia M

> Ну вот зачем такие странные вопросы задавать-то))


Собственно, ничего странного на горизонте не наблюдаю. Вполне себе конкретный вопрос.

----------


## Avia M

Мазки с внутренней поверхности бытового отсека корабля "Союз МС-09", в котором ранее была обнаружено отверстие от сверла, а также стоявший в корабле пылевой фильтр, в который могла забиться металлическая стружка, переданы криминалистам.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20181010/1530316270.html

Правоохранительные органы разберутся что к чему.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Поисково-спасательные машины ПЭМ-1 «Синяя птица» с краном прибыли к месту обнаружения капсулы с космонавтами после аварийного запуска ракеты «Союз-ФГ».  Об этом говорится в сообщении Центрального военного округа. Капсула с экипажем «Союза» аварийно приземлилась в Казахстане.

Во время запуска ракеты-носителя, которая должна была доставить на борт Международной космической станции россиянина Алексея Овчинина и американца Ника Хейга, произошла нештатная ситуация. После старта у космического аппарата аварийно отключились двигатели второй ступени.

Версий того, почему произошла эта авария, пока нет. Все как раз в эти минуты и выясняется. Авария случилась на 119 секунде полета, и практически сразу после этого всех журналистов попросили покинуть ЦУП. Больше никакой информации не предоставили. Но пока мы находились внутри и сами во время переговоров экипажа с землей слышали о том, что на борту произошла нештатная ситуация.

Голоса космонавтов были довольно спокойными. А потом стало известно об отказе двух двигателей второй ступени. Дело в том, что без них космонавты просто не смогли бы выйти на заданную орбиту. Поэтому и было принято решение об экстренной посадке. Сейчас космонавты приземлились в нескольких километрах от Жезказгана. К ним вылетел вертолет, капсулу уже нашли.

На самом деле перед стартом ничего не предвещало такого исхода событий. Экипаж по традиции благословил священник. А вообще подготовка к старту длится несколько часов. В семь утра мск корабль начали заправлять, в девять космонавты сели в автобус и двинулись к месту старта, в 9:15 они начали посадку – кстати, эта процедура довольно длительная, длится около получаса. И в 11:00 уже поступила команда о разведении так называемых колонн обслуживания. После этой секунды было понятно, что к старту все готово, все системы работают нормально. Для Алексея Овчинина это был уже второй полет в космос, а для американского астронавта – первый. Но этот экипаж довольно сплоченный, они понимают друг друга не только с полуслова, а с полувзгляда. И к этому полету они готовились целых два года. Но, как говорят сейчас, главное, что все живы. А то, что полет завершился так нестандартно, – что ж, всякое бывает, техника отказывает.

Пресс-секретарь Владимира Путина Дмитрий Песков прокомментировал ситуацию с аварией «Союза»: слава богу, космонавты живы, хорошо, что должным образом сработали системы безопасности и экипаж. "

https://mir24.tv/news/16330230/avari...se-podrobnosti



Главное, что система аварийного спасения экипажа сработала штатно ))

----------


## Avia M

> " Поисково-спасательные машины ПЭМ-1 «Синяя птица» с краном прибыли к месту обнаружения капсулы с космонавтами после аварийного запуска ракеты «Союз-ФГ».  Об этом говорится в сообщении Центрального военного округа. Капсула с экипажем «Союза» аварийно приземлилась в Казахстане.


"Это серьезный репутационный ущерб для России, ведь не надо забывать, что мы используем космос в международной сфере и саму эксплуатацию выстраиваем, в том числе, за счёт международного финансирования. Поэтому людям, которые отвечают за Роскосмос, за производство Техники, за организацию полётов, должны быть предъявлены соответствующие серьезные вопросы"

https://ria.ru/space/20181011/1530448076.html

Ещё задачка для правоохранителей...

----------


## OKA

> "Это серьезный репутационный ущерб для России, ведь не надо забывать, что мы используем космос в международной сфере и саму эксплуатацию выстраиваем, в том числе, за счёт международного финансирования. Поэтому людям, которые отвечают за Роскосмос, за производство Техники, за организацию полётов, должны быть предъявлены соответствующие серьезные вопросы"
> 
> https://ria.ru/space/20181011/1530448076.html..



Не впервой :

https://ria.ru/science/20100702/251787270.html

«Союз» без номера. В 1975 году советские космонавты выжили, упав из космоса | История | Общество | Аргументы и Факты

https://topwar.ru/28195-my-padali-s-...reportazh.html


https://www.kp.ru/daily/23123/23540/

Публикации | А. Железняков. Энциклопедия "Космонавтика" | Космический Мир

http://www.astronaut.ru/bookcase/boo...sh/text/27.htm



" ЕКА. Официальное письмо от главы Агентства Иоганна-Дитриха Вернера
11.10.2018 20:37 

    От: Johahn-Dietrich Wörner, Director General, ESA

    Кому: Mr Dmitry Rogozin, Director General, Roscosmos State Space Corporation
    Тема: Запуск КА «Союз МС-10» / экспедиции 57 на МКС на РН на «Союз-ФГ»


    Уважаемый г-н Рогозин, дорогой Дмитрий!

    Состоявшийся сегодня запуск космического корабля «Союз МС-10» с экспедицией 57 на МКС — космонавта Роскосмоса Алексея Овчинина и астронавта NASA Ника Хейга — на РН «Союз-ФГ» напомнил нам, что реализация космических полётов по-прежнему бросает нам постоянный вызов.

    Однако безопасное возвращение экипажа подтверждает чрезвычайную надёжность транспортной системы «Союз» и её критическую значимость для всего партнёрства по программе МКС. Произошедшее сегодня продемонстрировало выдающуюся слаженную работу поисково-спасательных групп, сделавших всё необходимое для Алексея и Ника.

    В предстоящие дни и недели Роскосмос может полагаться на помощь ЕКА. Я готов оказать любую поддержку, которая будет сочтена уместной и полезной, в работе Государственной комиссии, расследующей причины произошедших во время запуска событий с учетом всех соображений, касающихся тактического планирования программы МКС и возможных последствий для находящегося на борту экипажа — включая астронавта EKA Александра Герста, выполняющего функцию командира МКС.

    Роскосмос неоднократно демонстрировал миру свою роль ведущего космического агентства, обладающего выдающимися возможностями в области космической деятельности. Я абсолютно убеждён, что причина нештатного функционирования РН «Союз» во время состоявшегося сегодня запуска будет обнаружена, и под Вашим руководством возобновятся максимально безопасные запуски КА «Союз» и «Прогресс» на МКС.

    Искренне Ваш,
    Иоганн-Дитрих Вернер "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25600/


Прибытие экипажа «Союз МС-10» на Байконур, фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25598/

----------


## OKA

" Исполнительный директор «Роскосмоса» Сергей Крикалев заявил, что причиной аварии при запуске космического корабля «Союз МС-10» стало столкновение бокового ускорителя и второй ступени при разделении ступеней, из-за чего нижняя часть второй ступени получила повреждение, сообщает ТАСС.

Во время запуска пилотируемого космического корабля «Союз МС-10», проходившего 11 октября 2018 года, произошла авария. Примерно через две с половиной минуты после начала полета при отделении боковых ускорителей первой ступени произошла авария и корабль начал совершать экстренную посадку — баллистический спуск. Капсула с экипажем приземлилась в центральной части Казахстана, а затем обоих космонавтов — россиянина Алексея Овчинина и американца Ника Хейга (Tyler Nicklaus Hague) — обнаружил поисково-спасательный отряд, который доставил их в ближайший город Жезкаган.

В пятницу 12 октября исполнительный директор «Роскосмоса» по пилотируемым программам Сергей Крикалев рассказал о предварительных причинах аварии. По его словам, на данный момент специалистам очевидно, что «при разделении первой и второй ступеней произошло соприкосновение. Произошло отклонение от штатной траектории и, похоже, произошло разрушение нижней части второй ступени».

 
Момент разделения ступеней во время запуска «Союз МС-10» NASA HQ PHOTO / Flickr

Крикалев отметил, что пока это не окончательная версия. Почти сразу после аварии «Роскосмос» сформировал государственную комиссию по расследованию аварии. По словам исполнительного директора «Роскосмоса», результаты работы комиссии будут известны к 20-м числам октября. Этому будет способствовать и то, что специалисты уже нашли обломки ракеты «Союз ФГ» в Казахстане.

Одним из главных последствий аварии «Союз МС-10» стало то, что «Роскосмос» и NASA на время остались без средств доставки экипажа на Международную космическую станцию. «Роскосмос» заявил, что постарается избежать консервации станции, но такое развитие событий не исключено. Вчера мы попросили популяризатора космонавтики Виталия Егорова рассказать, что именно произошло во время взлета ракеты и какие последствия могут быть у этой аварии.

https://nplus1.ru/blog/2018/10/11/souyz-ms-10-failure

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/12/souyz

Вот когда с Гвианы показывали ролик с борта РН, с красивейшим отходом боковушек , это было здорово. А с Байконура не показывают. Интересно почему...

Было бы нагляднее , чем на фото.

----------


## OKA

" Глава Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин исключен из состава Авиационной коллегии при правительстве РФ. Соответствующее распоряжение правительства размещено на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации.

    "Исключить из состава коллегии Бондарева В. Н. (председатель комитета Совета Федерации Федерального собрания Российской Федерации по обороне и безопасности) Крикалева С. К. (исполнительный директор Роскосмоса по пилотируемым программам, летчик-космонавт), Рогозина Д. О. ", — говорится в документе. 

Также из состава коллегии исключили экс-главу ПАО "Ил" Сергея Вельможкина и генерального конструктора ПАО "Корпорация "Иркут" Олега Демченко.
Этим же документом вице-премьер Юрий Борисов назначен председателем коллегии.
В состав комиссии вместо исключенных членов, включены новые. Среди них — министр транспорта Евгений Дитрих, заместитель министра промышленности и торговли Олег Бочаров, генеральный директор "ВЭБ-лизинг" Артем Довлатов, член коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии Андрей Ельчанинов, заместитель министра обороны Алексей Криворучко, помощник президента РФ Игорь Левитин и глава "Рособоронэкспорта" Александр Михеев. Об этом сообщает Рамблер. "

https://news.rambler.ru/politics/410...nnoy-kollegii/



"  Центр имени Хруничева может осуществить в 2019 году до 10 запусков ракет-носителей типа «Протон-М», а также еще один испытательный старт тяжелой «Ангары-А5» с космодрома Плесецк — сообщил генеральный директор предприятия Алексей Варочко.

«Благодаря мерам поддержки со стороны Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Центр имени Хруничева постепенно выходит на плановую загрузку обеих производственных площадок — в Москве и Омске. В 2019 году мы ожидаем увеличения активности по запускам ракет-носителей тяжелого класса: можем осуществить до 10 пусков «Протонов», а также провести еще один испытательный старт «Ангары-А5» — отметил он.

Также Алексей Варочко напомнил, что в сентябре 2018 года омский филиал Центра Хруничева — производственное объединение (ПО) «Полет», на базе которого создается серийное производство ракет-носителей «Ангара» различной грузоподъемности — уже завершило изготовление и поставку в Москву комплектующих блоков для сборки второй ракеты-носителя тяжелого класса «Ангара-А5».

Ее окончательная сборка и испытания пройдут на ракетно-космическом заводе московской площадки Центра Хруничева. После завершения сборки и заводских испытаний «Ангара-А5» будет отправлена из Москвы на космодром Плесецк для подготовки к пуску, который должен состояться в 2019 году в рамках программы летных испытаний этого типа ракет-носителей.

Изготовленные в Омске комплектующие блоки представляют собой универсальные ракетные модули (УРМ), применяемые в составе первой и второй ступеней ракеты «Ангара-А5». Перед отгрузкой каждый модуль прошел полный цикл запланированных проверок и испытаний на омской площадке. Стендовый образец осенью 2017 года был доставлен в ЦНИИМаш (головной институт Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») для вибрационных и прочностных испытаний, которые прошли успешно. Весь комплекс испытаний, проведенных в ПО «Полет» и в ЦНИИМаш, был направлен на защиту заводских технологий, отработку оборудования, инструментов, корректировку конструкторской документации. Положительные результаты испытаний подтвердили технологическую готовность ПО «Полет» к серийному изготовлению УРМов."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25620/




"  Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» объявляет о начале приема конкурсных работ на XXXVIII конкурс «Космос», посвященный памяти лётчика-космонавта А. А. Сереброва.

Конкурс будет проводится c 27 ноября по 01 декабря 2018 года (включительно; защита работ проводится на научно-технической конференции по тематическим секциям) в городе Королёв Московской области.

Место проведения финала: Московская область, г. Королёв, Октябрьский бульвар, д.12.

Цель конкурса — популяризация космической деятельности, естественных наук и наук о Земле.

В конкурсе принимают участие ученики образовательных учреждений основного общего, среднего общего образования и дополнительного образования детей России от 12 до 18 лет.

В 2018 году Конкурс будет проходить по следующим секциям:

    Практическое ракетомоделирование;
    Проекты ракетно-космической техники будущего;
    Ракетно-космическая техника прошлого и настоящего (модели и макеты);
    Робототехника и электроника;
    Алгоритмы. Программные, архитектурные и инфраструктурные решения;
    Прикладная космонавтика и ДЗЗ
    Космические исследования: демонстраторы и эксперименты;
    Исследования космоса: астрономия, астрофизика;
    Методическое обеспечение космического образования (секция руководителей).

Заявки на участие и сопроводительные материалы направляются на электронной адрес konkurs-cosmos@roscosmos-academy.ru с пометкой «Заявка».

С подробными условиями участия можно ознакомиться в регламенте конкурса.

Справочно

Традиция проведения конкурсов «Космос» родилась в 1971 году по инициативе Центра подготовки космонавтов им. Ю. А. Гагарина (ЦПК им. Гагарина), редакции журнала «Моделист-конструктор», ВДНХ СССР и других организаций. Первым председателем оргкомитета конкурса стал один из основателей Группы изучения реактивного движения (ГИРД), соратник Сергея Королёва Михаил Тихонравов. В дальнейшем председателями жюри и оргкомитета в разное время были такие прославленные космонавты как Герман Титов и Николай Рукавишников, а также первый руководитель ЦПК Евгений Карпов.

В 1992 году благодаря Всероссийскому молодежному аэрокосмическому обществу «Союз» и в первую очередь, его первому президенту летчику- космонавту Герою Советского Союза Александру Сереброву, традиция проведения ежегодных конкурсов «Космос» была продолжена. Это стало возможно также благодаря поддержке аэрокосмических организаций, органов власти и общественных организаций.

Сегодня конкурс продолжает развиваться благодаря поддержке Госкоропрации по космической деятельности «Роскосмос», АО «Институт подготовки кадров машиностроения и приборостроения» («АО ИПК «Машприбор») и организаций ракетно-космической отрасли. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25616/


Когда-то в "Моделисте" много фоток на тему этих конкурсов печатали. С межпланетными кораблями, космолётами и планетоходами )) 

Какие-то навороченные конструкции с кучей разных антенн -это главное в космолёте :Biggrin:   Без связи кранты- это знал каждый технически подкованный советский школьник)) 






Познавательный "разбор полёта " аварийного "Союза" :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/181659.html

----------


## Avia M

> " Исполнительный директор «Роскосмоса» Сергей Крикалев заявил, что причиной аварии при запуске космического корабля «Союз МС-10» стало столкновение бокового ускорителя и второй ступени при разделении ступеней


Виноват не только тот, кто что-то непосредственно сделал не так, а также и его руководитель, и контролеры.
На космодроме действует система тройного контроля операций. Правильность выполнения операций контролирует сам исполнитель, его действия — и сотрудник РКЦ "Прогресс", и сотрудник Центра контроля испытаний Космического центра "Южный". Наиболее ответственные операции контролируют сотрудники военной приемки.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20181018/1530999483.html

При таком раскладе, сложно найти виновных...

----------


## OKA

> ..При таком раскладе, сложно найти виновных...


 ̶С̶т̶р̶е̶л̶о̶ч̶н̶и̶к̶  грузчики наверное ? ))

В «Роскосмосе» усиливают контроль за качеством сборки ракет-носителей — Дмитрий Рогозин распорядился ввести дополнительный инструментальный контроль на этом этапе и оснастить экипировку сборщиков средствами видеофиксации

Глава «Роскосмоса» Дмитрий Рогозин поручил ввести на этапе сборки ракет-носителей дополнительный инструментальный контроль и видеофиксацию производимых работ, сообщили РБК два источника в госкорпорации.

Такое решение Рогозин, по их данным, принял после поездки в самарский ракетно-космический центр «Прогресс», куда доставлены обломки произведенной этим предприятием ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ», потерпевшей аварию на прошлой неделе.

«Экипировка рабочих и контролеров должна быть дополнена видеорегистраторами, запись с которых будет храниться весь период эксплуатации собираемого изделия вплоть до его утилизации», — пояснил источник РБК в «Роскосмосе».

По словам собеседников РБК, в монтажно-испытательных корпусах космодромов также будут установлены лазерное оборудование, обеспечивающее высокую точность сборки крупных конструкций.

Кроме того, глава «Роскосмоса» распорядился доработать систему управления ракет-носителей для исключения во время их пуска процессов, не имеющих резервирования и дублирования, утверждают источники РБК в «Роскосмосе». Эти рекомендации будут оформлены в решение созданной для выявления причин аварии «Союза-ФГ» комиссии.

11 октября с космодрома Байконур стартовала ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-10». На борту находились российский космонавт Алексей Овчинин и американский астронавт Ник Хейг, для которого этот полет в космос был первым. На 119-й секунде полета произошла авария носителя. Экипаж эвакуировался на спасательной капсуле и успешно приземлился в Казахстане. Авария стала первым ЧП в российской пилотируемой космонавтике за 35 лет.

Предполагаемой причиной аварии «Роскосмос» называл столкновение первой и второй ступени ракеты. Газета «Коммерсантъ» писала, что эксперты, расследующие причину аварии, склоняются к версии, что ошибка была допущена в ходе сборки изделия в монтажно-испытательном корпусе космодрома Байконур.

После аварии СКР завел уголовное дело по подозрению в нарушении правил безопасности строительных работ, повлекших крупный ущерб.

По словам источников РБК и «РИА Новости», следственные органы и комиссия «Роскосмоса» уже установили виновных в происшествии. Их фамилии и должности пока не называются.

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/18/10/20...rom=main_right

Ну, т.е. после того, как за десятилетия загнобили нищенскими зарплатами младший и средний техперсонал отрасли (скрежет зубовный стоял, от безнадёги), персональные видеорегистраторы (за чей счёт банкет?) спасут ситуацию))

Видеорегистраторы  из компонентов и прогр. обеспечения, произведённых в РФ, абсолютно необходимы, при таких раскладах.

Тогда уж и не только в "космосфере", а ещё и чиновникам ответственным, и не очень  :Biggrin:  

Пусть будут, может поможет не плясать гопака перед насовцами (и пр. "партнёрами"), каждый раз))

----------


## Avia M

> ̶Видеорегистраторы  из компонентов и прогр. обеспечения, произведённых в РФ, абсолютно необходимы, при таких раскладах. Тогда уж и не только в "космосфере", а ещё и чиновникам ответственным


Даёшь "поголовное чипование новорожденных" (чиновников)! И "тахографы" в инструмент и всякие сверла... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" На космодром Байконур в Казахстане доставили первые ракеты после недавней аварии на ракете «Союз-2.1». Две ракеты-носителя прибыли на железнодорожном составе из Самары.

Одна из ракет, «Союз-2-1б», предназначена для запуска египетского спутника EgyptSat-A, который намечен на 27 декабря. Вторая, «Союз-2-1а», должна вывести на орбиту грузовой корабль «Прогресс МС-11». Это намечено на 8 февраля 2019 года.

По словам источника РИА Новости, оба запуска будут проходить с 31-й площадки.

Египетский спутник EgyptSat-A предназначен для дистанционного зондирования Земли. Предполагается, что после вывода на орбиту на высоте 500-800 километров он будет производить съемку в интересах промышленности и сельского хозяйства, а также проводить оптическую разведку..."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...90907-ja0a.htm





> Даёшь "поголовное чипование новорожденных" (чиновников)! И "тахографы" в инструмент и всякие сверла...


Особенно в космические свёрла)) И чтоб с идентификацией орбитального инструмента по ДНК))

Только "чипы" отечественные нужны))

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2814604.html

----------


## Avia M

> И чтоб с идентификацией орбитального инструмента по ДНК))


Грубо работают! (установили без ДНК?)

Сборщики на Байконуре с силой соединяли боковой блок ракеты "Союз-ФГ" с центральным, погнули один из выступов крепления и нанесли внутрь смазку, чтобы он вышел при разделении в полете

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20181020/1531094932.html

Изъять кувалды из космической отрасли...

----------


## OKA

> Грубо работают! (установили без ДНК?)
> 
> Сборщики на Байконуре с силой соединяли боковой блок ракеты "Союз-ФГ" с центральным, погнули один из выступов крепления и нанесли внутрь смазку, чтобы он вышел при разделении в полете
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/space/20181020/1531094932.html
> 
> Изъять кувалды из космической отрасли...


" Директор NASA: Рогозин выведен из-под санкций для визита в США

Директор американского Национального управления по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства Джим Брайденстайн дал интервью агентству ТАСС, в котором сообщил о временном снятии санкций с главы Роскосмоса Дмитрия Рогозина. Решения принято американской администрацией для осуществления визита руководителя российской госкорпорации в Соединенные Штаты.

Около недели назад глава NASA посетил российскую столицу и впервые лично встретился с Дмитрием Рогозиным."

https://www.mk.ru/politics/2018/10/1...ta-v-ssha.html

----------


## OKA

" Марсоход «Кьюриосити», приостановивший научные исследования месяц назад из-за проблем с хранением данных, снова приступил к работе. Инженеры вернули к работе несколько инструментов и сделали снимок хребта Веры Рубин с помощью камеры, которая не использовалась пять лет, сообщается в блоге NASA.

«Кьюриосити» был направлен на поверхность Марса в 2012 году в рамках миссии NASA «Марсианская научная лаборатория». Основная задача ровера — анализ марсианских почв и атмосферы, для чего он сам оснащен множеством научных инструментов (помимо камер это также спектрометры, приборы для сбора грунта и анализа уровня радиации). Научные данные, собранные «Кьюриосити», хранятся в памяти ровера. В середине сентября научные приборы марсохода приостановили работу из-за проблем с хранением данных; при этом контакт с марсоходом и получение информации о его местоположении в реальном времени работали в штатном режиме.

Как сообщает NASA, инженеры все еще изучают возникшую неисправность. Пока что в работе будут три прибора: прибор для измерения уровня радиации Radiation Assessment Detector (RAD), метеостанция Rover Environmental Monitoring Station (REMS) и Dynamic Albedo of Neutrons (DAN), который ищет источники нейтронов для поиска водорода и воды (в жидкой и твердой форме) на марсианской поверхности. Также ученым удалось сделать снимок с помощью одной из камер ровера, которая в последний раз использовалась в 2013 году.

В честь шестилетия с начала работы ровера на Марсе мы собрали лучшие снимки, сделанные его камерами. Посмотреть их вы можете в нашем материале «Марсианин». 

Елизавета Ивтушок "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/22/curiosity-is-back


" Американское космическое агентство NASA недостаточно надежно учитывает и хранит космические артефакты и из-за этого потеряло многие из них — например, лунную пыль, собранную астронавтами «Аполлона-11», и даже прототип лунного вездехода. К такому выводу пришел офис внутреннего аудита агентства, доклад которого опубликован на сайте организации.

Офис внутреннего аудита не первый раз обращает внимание NASA на недоработанные протоколы и правила, связанные с сохранением материального наследия 60-летней истории освоения космоса. На этот раз специалисты заключили, что, хотя за шесть десятилетий практики NASA в этой области существенно улучшились, из-за плохого управления агентство потеряло достаточно большое количество исторически важных объектов.

В частности, аудиторы обращают внимание на потерянный контейнер с лунной пылью, собранной Нилом Армстронгом и Баззом Олдрином, который пропал из-за несовершенства системы учета артефактов — в итоге он был продан с аукциона, как и три ручных контроллера той же миссии, которые забрал себе сотрудник агентства после того, как ему поручили их выбросить. Кроме того, в докладе приводится история с прототипом лунного вездехода, использовавшегося в последних миссиях программы «Аполлон». Историк авиации случайно обнаружил прототип в жилом квартале в штате Алабама и обратился в NASA, которое связалось с владельцем дома, готовым передать артефакт агентству — однако, не дождавшись решения по этому поводу за четыре месяца, американец продал ровер владельцу пункта приема металлолома. Тот, в свою очередь, отказался продавать его NASA и тоже продал машину с аукциона.

Аудиторы отмечают, что, по их данным, в NASA нет четких процедур признания объекта исторически значимым и нет ответственных за это сотрудников. Кроме того, управление некоторыми коллекциями не оптимально, говорится в докладе: большая часть из 815 картин в исторической коллекции NASA находится в хранилищах, так как для них невозможно создать необходимые условия в центрах агентства. Эти картины следовало бы передать в специализированную организацию, например, в Смитсоновский институт. Сомнения вызывает и практика временной передачи артефактов двух потерянных шаттлов, «Челленджера» и «Колумбии», музеям и школам, с которыми агентство часто не заключает никаких договоров. Историческими зданиями же NASA управляет достаточно эффективно, подчеркивают аудиторы.

Аудиторы подготовили пять рекомендаций, с тремя из которых руководство NASA согласилось, так что практика обращения с историческими артефактами может стать лучше, отмечается в докладе.

Ольга Добровидова "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/23/careless-nasa


Ну с "потерями " отечественной космонавтики не сравнить)) "Луноход" продать умудрились, не говоря уж о тысячах более "мелких" артефактов и документов.


Большой познавательный пост про аварийность :

https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/135268.html


" Новый экземпляр российского космического биопринтера «Орган.Авт» уже находится в стадии изготовления и должен отправиться на МКС во время следующего запуска космического корабля «Союз», предварительно намеченного на 3 декабря, сообщили редакции N+1 представители компании 3D Bioprinting Solutions. Первый биопринтер находился в бытовом отсеке пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-10», запуск которого 11 октября закончился аварией.

Биопринтер «Орган.Авт» был разработан специалистами компании 3D Bioprinting Solutions специально для работы в невесомости. Он работает со сфероидами диаметром около пары сотен микрометров, состоящими из живых клеток. Поскольку печать должна происходить в невесомости, принтер не выталкивает сфероиды через сопло, а собирает в центр печатающей области с помощью магнитного поля. В августе мы встретились с разработчиками принтера и подробно рассказали о принципе его работы и о том, каких результатов позволит достичь такое устройство на орбите.




Первый экземпляр принтера должен был попасть на МКС уже 11 октября на борту космического корабля «Союз МС-10», но этот запуск закончился аварией. Во время отделения боковых ускорителей от ракеты один из них задел центральный блок и повредил двигательную установку. Из-за этого полет пришлось прекратить и посадочный модуль с космонавтами приземлился в Казахстане вскоре после запуска.

Перед запуском сам биопринтер и кюветы с материалом печати были распределены по разным модулям «Союза» — принтер расположился в бытовом отсеке, а кюветы поместили в спускаемый аппарат. Пока найденный в Казахстане бытовой отсек только планируют отправить в Москву, где он будет вскрыт, но поскольку бытовой отсек не оборудован парашютами, вероятно, он был сильно поврежден при падении. Как сообщили N+1 представители 3D Bioprinting Solutions, специалисты уже начали готовить новый принтер и кюветы.

Компания планирует успеть подготовить всю аппаратуру к следующему запуску «Союза», который предварительно назначен на 3 декабря 2018 года. Пока пилотируемые запуски на «Союзах» находятся под запретом до окончания работы государственной комиссии по расследованию причин аварии. Ранее исполнительный директор «Роскосмоса» Сергей Крикалев заявил, что результаты работы комиссии станут известны к 20-м числам октября.

Вскоре после аварии «Союз МС-10» мы попросили популяризатора космонавтики Виталия Егорова рассказать, что именно произошло во время взлета ракеты и какие последствия могут быть у этой аварии, в частности, как она повлияет на доставку экипажа и грузов к Международной космической станции.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/23/bioprinter

----------


## OKA

" Презентация китайской модульной космической станции "Тяньхэ" 

23 октября 2018 года на 5-ой всекитайской научной конференции по космонавтике, которая проходит в городе Сиань, прошла презентация новой китайской модульной космической станции "Тяньхэ".
В собранном виде она должна стать третьей в мире многомодульной пилотируемой орбитальной станцией (после станций « Мир » и МКС), существенно меньшей, но в целом аналогичной по функциям советской орбитальной станции третьего поколения «Мир». Первый модуль станции планируется вывести на орбиту Земли в 2019 году. К этой орбитальной станции должны стыковаться пилотируемые корабли «Шэньчжоу», модули, созданные на основе космической лаборатории «Тяньгун-2», и автоматические грузовые корабли снабжения «Тяньчжоу» массой 13 тонн с полезной нагрузкой до 6 тонн, созданные на основе целевого модуля «Тяньгун-1». Завершение строительства намечено на 2022 год со сроком службы 10 лет. В полностью собранном виде, без учёта кораблей, она будет весить около 60 тонн, по массе и размерам уступая примерно в 2 раза советскому комплексу станции «Мир» (124 тонны) и в 7 раз — МКС (417 тонн).
В отличие от одномодульных посещаемых орбитальных аппаратов «Тяньгун-1» и «Тяньгун-2», китайская космическая станция состоит из нескольких модулей. Первоначальный базовый модуль (Хэсин Цан) модульной станции имеет своё название — «Тяньхэ». К нему планируется подсоединить два лабораторных модуля: «Вэньтянь » и «Мэнтянь» так, чтобы все три модуля образовали букву Т. К этой конструкции будут стыковаться транспортный пилотируемый корабль «Шэньчжоу» и грузовой корабль «Тяньчжоу». Базовый модуль «Тяньхэ» имеет 5 стыковочных узлов, поэтому в будущем данная конфигурация модульной станции может быть расширена дополнительными модулями. Модуль с телескопом «Сюньтянь» решили сделать автономным, однако орбита у него будет общая с станцией. И он периодически будет причаливать к осевому стыковочному узлу стыковочного отсека станции для обслуживания и замены научных приборов.
Полноразмерный макет модульной космической станции "Тяньхэ" будет продемонстрирован на авиакосмическом салоне в Чжухае. "



Все фото : 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1324364.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно об астрономии и астрономах :

https://batenka.ru/explore/lone-telescope/

----------


## Avia M

Представители Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» провели встречу со специалистами страховых компаний, на которой стороны обсудили дальнейшее сотрудничество в области страхования пусковой деятельности Роскосмоса, а также ряд вопросов, связанных с работой аварийной комиссии, расследующей нештатную ситуацию с ракетой-носителем (РН) «Союз-ФГ» и транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-10».
 Председатель аварийной комиссии Олег Скоробогатов ответил на вопросы о ходе расследования, предварительных выводах и дальнейших действиях Роскосмоса по исключению повторения подобных нештатных ситуаций при запуске РН типа «Союз». Кроме того, страховому сообществу будет представлена необходимая информация для проведения конкурсов на страхование запусков.

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25643/

Издержки неудачного пуска, страховщики подсчитали...

----------


## OKA

" Пуск ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" с космическим аппаратом в интересах Минобороны России осуществлен в четверг в 03:15 мск с пусковой установки №4 площадки №43 государственного испытательного космодрома Плесецк боевым расчетом Космических войск ВКС. Об этом сообщили в департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций военного ведомства.

"Общее руководство пуском ракеты космического назначения (РКН) "Союз-2.1б" осуществлял командующий Космическими войсками - заместитель главнокомандующего Воздушно-космическими силами генерал-полковник Александр Головко, прибывший на космодром для контроля подготовки и проведения запуска космического аппарата", - говорится в сообщении.

Полет ракеты-носителя проходит в штатном режиме, сообщили в департаменте. "Стартовавшая в 03:15 мск с государственного испытательного космодрома Плесецк в Архангельской области ракета-носитель "Союз-2.1б" в 03:18 мск взята на сопровождение наземными средствами Главного испытательного космического центра имени Титова Космических войск Воздушно-космических сил", - говорится в сообщении.

По данным Минобороны, все предстартовые операции и старт РКН "Союз-2.1б" прошли в обычном режиме. Средства наземного автоматизированного комплекса управления осуществляли контроль проведения пуска и полета ракеты-носителя.

Ракета-носитель успешно вывела на расчетную орбиту космический аппарат в интересах Минобороны России, сообщили в ведомстве. "Старт ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" и выведение космического аппарата на орбиту прошли в штатном режиме", - отметили в Минобороны.

Это третий пуск ракеты-носителя "Союз-2", проведенный в 2018 году с космодрома Плесецк. Предыдущий был осуществлен 17 июня.

Летные испытания космического ракетного комплекса "Союз-2" начались на северном космодроме 8 ноября 2004 года. За прошедшие 14 лет там было проведено 34 пуска ракет-носителей "Союз-2" этапов модернизации 1а, 1б и 1в.

РКН "Союз-2" пришла на смену ракетам-носителям "Союз-У", эксплуатация которых проводилась на космодроме Плесецк с 1973 по 2012 год. За этот период там было осуществлено 435 пусков РКН "Союз-У", в ходе которых на орбиту выведено около 430 космических аппаратов различного назначения."

https://tass.ru/kosmos/5716772







> Представители Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» провели встречу со специалистами страховых компаний, на которой стороны обсудили дальнейшее сотрудничество в области страхования пусковой деятельности Роскосмоса, а также ряд вопросов, связанных с работой аварийной комиссии, расследующей нештатную ситуацию с ракетой-носителем (РН) «Союз-ФГ» и транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-10».
>  Председатель аварийной комиссии Олег Скоробогатов ответил на вопросы о ходе расследования, предварительных выводах и дальнейших действиях Роскосмоса по исключению повторения подобных нештатных ситуаций при запуске РН типа «Союз». Кроме того, страховому сообществу будет представлена необходимая информация для проведения конкурсов на страхование запусков.
> 
> https://www.roscosmos.ru/25643/
> 
> Издержки неудачного пуска, страховщики подсчитали...



" Ни одна страховая компания не подала заявку на тендер по страхованию рисков при запуске ракеты «Союз-ФГ» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-10» к Международной космической станции, сообщается на портале госзакупок. 
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3779099
Протоколы

Ранее источник «РИА Новости» сообщал, что запуск запланирован на 18 ноября.
«В связи с тем, что на участие в процедуре закупки не подано ни одной заявки, открытый запрос предложений признан несостоявшимся»,— говорится в документах.
Этот пуск должен стать первым после аварии ракеты «Союз-ФГ» с космическим кораблем «Союз МС-10». "

Познавательное обсуждение :

https://twower.livejournal.com/2311425.html

----------


## OKA

" Россия в ходе 73-й сессии Генеральной ассамблеи ООН внесет три резолюции, направленные на недопущение столкновений в космическом пространстве. Об этом заявил в среду заместитель руководителя департамента по вопросам нераспространения и контроля над вооружениями МИД РФ Андрей Белоусов, выступая на заседании первого комитета ООН по вопросам разоружения и международной безопасности.

"В этом году Россия подготовила три проекта резолюции, которые будут внесены на рассмотрение комитетом, - информировал он. - Прежде всего это будет касаться группы правительственных экспертов по предотвращению гонки вооружений в космическом пространстве. Мы предлагаем принять проект процедурного решения в целях закрепления соответствующего пункта в повестке дня Генассамблеи. Другим документом является проект резолюции о неразмещении первыми оружия в космосе. Наконец, мы предлагаем ставший уже традиционным проект резолюции "Меры по обеспечению доверия в космической деятельности". "РФ рассчитывает, что на текущей сессии ГА ООН наши три резолюции будут одобрены консенсусом", - указал Белоусов.

Дипломат также обратил внимание на тенденцию США к дальнейшему ужесточению внутреннего регулирования космической деятельности. "Речь идет о таких вещах как выстраивание сверх всякой меры концепции самообороны в космосе", - пояснил он.

"Документами, регламентирующими космические операции вооруженных сил США, уже давно предусматривается возможность принятия упреждающих мер в космосе на основании субъективных оценок, и в этом главная опасность такого подхода, - отметил Белоусов. - Если так будет продолжаться и впредь, то работа на всех переговорных треках, имеющих отношение к космосу, закончится ничем, обнулится", - предостерег он."

https://tass.ru/politika/5716572

Амеры будут делать только то, что им выгодно, а не то , что там кто-то предложит ))

В любой "гонке вооружений" РФ проиграет. По многим причинам. А значит  "одобрение консенсусом"- повод задуматься))

----------


## OKA

" Сегодня «Вирджин орбит» примерила к пилону своего самолета-носителя на базе Боинга 747 (собственное имя - «Космическая девица») ракету «НосительРаз» (LauncherOne). Почему именно 747-й выбран в качестве носителя? Просто компания Бренсона воспользовалась одной малоизвестной особенностью этого авиалайнера, а именно «пятой точкой».


Girl

При создании 747-го авиаконструкторы предусмотрели интересную особенность – так называемый «внутренний пилон» в левой части центроплана крыла, который позволял подвесить пятый двигатель. Дело в том, что реактивная пассажирская авиация только только отметила свое десятилетие, и двигатели были еще ненадежными. А уровень тогдашнего обслуживания позволял доставить куда-то за океан запасной двигатель в течение ... месяца! Морем, чаще всего. Тем более это касалось огромных двигателей 747-го, которые в тогдашние транспортные самолеты просто не влазили. Ждать на чужом аэродроме замены двигателя было чистым разорением, тем более когда дело касалось такого огромного самолета. В общем, на «Боинге» решили, что спасение утопающего дело рук самого утопающего – сделать так, чтобы в случае необходимости самолет мог прихватить запасной двигатель для своего пострадавшего собрата. В результате центроплан был специально усилен для возможности установки дополнительного пилона под крылом, на который можно было подвесить очень нелегкий двигатель.


 Самолет авиакомпании «Квантас» везет дополнительный двигатель

В таком виде, используя «пятую точку», самолет действительно иногда возил запасные двигатели на удаленные аэродромы. Более того, некоторые компании совмещали такие вылеты «скорой помощи» с пассажирскими перевозками. То-то пассажиры удивлялись, поднимаясь на борт мимо трех двигателей под левым полукрылом!


 Вид из иллюминатора самолета авиакомпании «Квантас»

Да, подобную «точку», только «четвертую» имели и другие суперлайнеры того же поколения – Локхид L-1011, Дуглос ДС-10 и ряд других.

Вот этот «внутренний пилон» и позволил обеспечить возможность подвески серьезной внешней нагрузки в виде ракеты-носителя, практически не модифицируя сам самолет.


Girl

PS. Кстати, в сентябре исполнилось 50 лет со дня «рождения» 747-го – его первой выкатки. Забавно, что «джентльменский договор», заключенный за четыре года до того на разработку и производство 747-го между руководством «Боинга» и приснопамятной авиакомпании «Пан Америкен» был в ...британских фунтах! 50 лет назад этим фантикам с американскими президентами «джентльмены» из США не очень доверяли..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/386122.html

----------


## OKA

" Причиной аварии ракеты "Союз-ФГ", произошедшей 11 октября, стала нештатная работа датчика, сигнализирующего о разделении первой и второй ступеней носителя.

Об этом сообщил в среду исполнительный директор Роскосмоса по пилотируемым программам Сергей Крикалев.

"Пару дней назад закончила работу аварийная комиссия, авария произошла из-за нештатного разделения первой и второй ступеней. Одна из "боковушек" при разделении не отвелась на нужное расстояние и ударила по баку горючего второй ступени, что привело к разрыву бака и разрушению первой ступени. Причиной тому, то, что обнаружила комиссия, явилась нештатная работа датчика, который сигнализирует о расхождении первой и второй ступеней", - сказал Крикалев на торжественном мероприятии, посвященном 55-летию Института медико-биологических проблем РАН (ИМБП).

По его словам, сейчас проводится цикл мероприятий, чтобы обеспечить дальнейшие безопасные полеты.

Ракета-носитель "Союз-ФГ" с пилотируемым кораблем "Союз МС-10" потерпела аварию 11 октября вскоре после старта с Байконура. На борту корабля, направлявшегося к МКС, находились космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин (командир "Союза МС-10") и астронавт NASA Ник Хейг. Экипаж "Союза" не пострадал. Это первое за 35 лет чрезвычайное происшествие при запуске пилотируемого корабля.

Ранее источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщал ТАСС, что первый запуск ракеты "Союз-ФГ" после аварии 11 октября запланирован на 16 ноября. Старт грузового корабля "Прогресс МС-10" к Международной космической станции планируется на 21:14 мск с Байконура. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/5740702


" Глава Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин рассказал о нежелании части сотрудников ракетно-космической отрасли создавать гражданскую продукцию в рыночных условиях.

"Да, у нас работают уникальные ученые и специалисты, наши золотые руки. Но мы не должны закрывать глаза на некоторую инертность сознания у части наших работников, на их патерналистские ожидания, неумение работать в рыночных условиях, а местами даже высокомерие и презрение к условиям рыночной конкуренции", — сказал он на конференции в Москве.

Причиной этого Рогозин назвал "традиции Минобщемаша", предшественника "Роскосмоса". Он отметил, что до недавнего времени стимулом к развитию и получению новых знаний были " войны холодные и горячие, а вовсе не требования рыночной экономики".

Рогозин отметил, что Роскосмосу следует приспособить советское наследие к современным условиям, процитировав слова Фауста Гёте: "Наследовать достоин только тот, кто может к жизни приложить наследство"."


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/science/20181029/1531681681.html

" Конверсия", "рыночная экономика"...  

"Эта шутка посильнее "Фауста" Гете. "  :Biggrin: 


Видимо на эту тематику :

"  29 октября 2018 года в Москве в павильоне ВДНХ «Космонавтика и авиация» состоялась Первая отраслевая конференция «Диверсификация ракетно-космической промышленности и продвижение продукции гражданского назначения». Организаторы конференции - Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» и Объединенная ракетно-космическая корпорация (ОРКК, является единым центром компетенций по диверсификации).

Участниками и членами президиума конференции стали заместитель Председателя коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии Российской Федерации Олег Бочкарёв, заместитель Министра промышленности и торговли Олег Рязанцев, генеральный директор Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрий Рогозин, генеральный директор ОРКК Андрей Жерегеля и заместитель Председателя комитета по экономической политике, промышленности, инновационному развитию и предпринимательству Государственной Думы Федерального Собрания Российской Федерации Денис Кравченко. На полях конференции встретились руководители предприятий ракетно-космической промышленности, специалисты и эксперты по технике космического назначения.

Говоря о важности развития данного направления, Дмитрий Рогозин в своём вступительном слове на пленарной сессии подчеркнул: «Правильная диверсификация помогает отрасли встряхнуться, освежиться, разнообразить производство, адаптироваться к изменениям рыночной конъюнктуры, а работникам - реализовать их творческий потенциал и обрести уверенность в завтрашнем дне. Это, бесспорно, повысит хозяйственную эффективность Госкорпорации и принесет стране и народу пользу».

Последующие выступления и презентации руководителей отрасли стали подтверждением главной темы мероприятия: Роскосмос - один из лидеров мировой космонавтики - активно переходит в смежные сегменты рынка и отрасли, предлагая свои разработки и решения.

Генеральный конструктор дирекции «Реализация проектов ТЭК» Центра диверсификации ОРКК Юрий Соломонов сделал доклад о проектах, реализуемых по направлению «Космическая энергетика». Опыт и технологии, наработанные при производстве ракетных двигателей, позволили предприятиям Роскосмоса развернуть производство широкой номенклатуры насосного и компрессорного оборудования, газотурбинных электростанций и солнечных батарей. Это оборудование уже успешно работает в крупнейших отечественных компаниях России.

Заместитель директора департамента развития коммерческих проектов Роскосмоса Николай Бурдейный рассказал участникам конференции о компетенциях предприятий в области космической медицины. Десять организаций Госкорпорации имеют уникальные наработки в данном направлении. Помимо собственных разработок в части создания неонатального оборудования, гипербарических барокомплексов, рентгенографического оборудования, маммографов и комплексов УЗИ, разработана широкая номенклатура медицинских изделий, таких как шприцы, дозаторы, шпатели и другие инструменты медицинского назначения.

Об успехах по направлению «Автоматизированные системы управления» доложил генеральный директор АО «НПО «Автоматики» Андрей Мисюра. Более 70 городов России и стран СНГ активно эксплуатируют системы данного предприятия по управлению освещением, водоснабжением, газоснабжением и теплоснабжением. Руководитель также сообщил, что «НПО Автоматики» уже приступило к работам по интеллектуальному видеонаблюдению и адаптивному управлению транспортными потоками в Екатеринбурге. Предприятие обладает компетенциями в производстве различных автоматизированных систем управления: панели приборов, бортовые компьютеры, пульты управления, контроллеры, системы точного вождения (ГЛОНАСС + техническое зрение), электронное управление освещением, RFID-идентификация водителя и машины, программно-технические комплексы мониторинга на основе беспроводных интерфейсов LoRaWAN-WiFi-GSM, облачный софт для IoT и многое другое для комплексной разработки таких групп сервисов, как «Безопасность», «Транспорт», «Энергоресурсы», «Коммунальные службы», «Окружающая среда», коммерческие приложения и IT-сервисы для населения.

По направлению «Легкорельсовый автотранспорт» рассказал директор «Усть-Катавского вагоностроительного завода имени С.М.Кирова» - филиала АО «ГКНПЦ им. М.В.Хруничева» Артём Бахарев. Завод занимает лидирующие позиции по поставкам трамвайных вагонов в Россию и страны СНГ. В настоящее время на пространстве СНГ насчитывается более 110 трамвайных систем, в 90 городах эксплуатируются трамваи Усть-Катавского производства.

В заключении первой части конференции генеральный директор АО «ТЕРРА ТЕХ» (дочерняя компания холдинга «Российские космические системы») Милана Элердова сделала доклад по направлению «Геоинформационные прикладные услуги на данных ДЗЗ». Информационно-аналитические сервисы компании направлены на решение задач автоматизации бизнес-процессов заказчика, связанных с поиском и анализом любой доступной пространственной информации на территории земного шара за любой период времени. Кроме того, компания занимается разработкой «цифрового двойника» реального мира ATLAS VR, воссоздаваемого в результате сканирования поверхности Земли с космических аппаратов в стерео режиме.

Вторая часть конференции была посвящена серии докладов по существующим направлениям и перспективным мерам поддержки проектов в области диверсификации. Авторами докладов в этой части стали представители Минпромторга России, Фонда развития промышленности, АО «Российский экспортный центр» и Внешэкономбанка. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25660/



" Россия передала США четыре ракетных двигателя РД-180 по действующему контракту. Об этом сообщает предприятие-изготовитель НПО «Энергомаш».

Кроме того, в сообщении сказано, что в ноябре США ждет поставка еще трех ракетных двигателей.

Напомним, что в настоящее время пуски американских ракет, оснащенных российским двигателем РД-180, занимают до 15 процентов парка всех пусков в США. Двигатели могут применяться как на гражданских, так и на военных спутниках.

Поставки двигателей из России в США идут по утвержденному графику, а в прошлом году консорциум ULA по просьбе Пентагона заказал у НПО «Энергомаш» дополнительно 20 РД-180.

Соглашение о поставках двигателей РД-180 из России в США действует с 1997 года. Полтора года назад конгресс США ввел запрет на их использование после 2019 года, но позже отменил, когда выяснилось, что до этого срока свои двигатели в США созданы не будут.

А недавно сообщалось, что на смену РД-180 Ракету Vulcan Centaur оснастят двигателем BE-4. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2882806.html


"США платят России в настоящее время порядка $85 млн за каждое место на кораблях «Союз» при доставке американских астронавтов на Международную космическую станцию (МКС). Такие данные привел вице-президент США Майкл Пенс, выступая во вторник на форуме, который был организован газетой Politico.

«Мне кажется, для американцев источником большого разочарования стало то, что мы не можем на протяжении последних нескольких лет выводить своих астронавтов в космос. Теперь мы являемся попутчиками у россиян. И мы платим порядка $85 млн за место на кораблях „Союз“ . Однако очень скоро мы будем проводить испытательные пуски новой платформы, которая позволит американским астронавтам вернуться в космос с американской земли», — заявил заместитель руководителя администрации США.

«Президент Трамп пришел к выводу, что при всех достоинствах МКС, при всех достоинствах проектов развития низкой околоземной орбиты, нам требуется расширять политику за счет изменения регулирования „движения“ в космосе, что мы и делаем, чтобы позволить частным компаниям иметь доступ в целях космического туризма, обслуживания спутников, добычи полезных ископаемых, дать им возможность действовать в пространстве между Землей и Луной и затем добиться опять лидерства США и NASA в сфере пилотируемых полетов», — сказал Пенс. «Президент уже подписал директиву, гласящую, что мы возвращаемся на Луну, а оттуда отправимся на Марс», — напомнил он. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2879268.html


Ну всё лучше, чем сковородки и титановые лопаты штамповать, при "конверсии" ))

Хотя можно и титановые лопаты амерам , отправляющимся на Марс продавать)) В рыночных-та условиях  :Cool: 

Оне там баксами огороды унавоживают, грятьЪ )))

----------


## Avia M

Роскосмос опубликовал видео аварии ракеты-носителя "Союз-ФГ" с пилотируемым кораблем "Союз МС-10", которая произошла 11 октября вскоре после старта с космодрома Байконур.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/5746388?utm_s...medium=desktop

https://youtu.be/CrzlMTRVt_I

----------


## Avia M

Музей космонавтики подготовил электронную выставку "Энергия – Буран". Ракетоплан будущего" (18+). Она будет презентована в социальных сетях музея 15 ноября в 6:00 – ровно в тот момент, когда 30 лет назад "Буран" поднялся в воздух. Главная задача нового выставочного проекта – рассказать не просто о технологиях, а прежде всего о людях – конструкторах, инженерах, лётчиках-испытателях, химиках, строителях и многих других, – сделавших "Буран" реальностью.

https://tass.ru/press-relizy/5794815

----------


## Nazar

Кстати одним из персонажей выставки, будет саксофонист Сергей Летов, брат музыканта Егора Летова, который работал над теплозащитой Бурана.

А, там по ссылке написано оказывается, а то я у него на страничке  прочел информацию.

----------


## Avia M

Авиакомпания "Волга-Днепр", лидер на рынке авиаперевозок уникальных и негабаритных грузов, и ее партнер, французская логистическая компания Bolloré, организовали перевозку первого Европейского космического модуля для уникальной, исторически значимой космической программы, в рамках которой астронавты в 2022 году отправятся к Луне.

14-тонный модуль в специальном контейнере, поддерживающем заданный уровень температуры и давления, а также 10 тонн сопутствующего оборудования доставлены на одном из воздушных судов Ан-124-100 "Руслан" Авиакомпании "Волга-Днепр" из Бремена (Германия) в Тайтусвилл (США). В Космическом центре им. Дж.Ф. Кеннеди НАСА во Флориде модуль установят на космический корабль нового поколения "Орион" и проведут необходимые испытания. Перевезенный модуль обеспечит корабль топливом, энергией, водой и кислородом, а также поможет контролировать температурный режим.

Первая беспилотная миссия "Ориона", запланированная на 2020 год, предполагает полет космического корабля на расстояние 64 000 километров дальше Луны. Двумя годами позже состоится первый пилотируемый полет, в рамках которого астронавты совершат космическое путешествие на самое дальнее в истории человечества расстояние. Миссия станет частью программы по сбору научной информации для отправки человека на Марс.

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2018/11/15/563515.html

Луна всё ближе!

----------


## OKA

"  15 ноября 1988 года, 30 лет назад, совершил свой триумфальный беспилотный полет советский многоразовый корабль «Буран». Он дважды облетел Землю и совершил первую в истории автоматическую посадку крылатого космического аппарата на посадочный комплекс космодрома Байконур.

Это событие стало венцом самой сложной и наиболее дорогой программы отечественной космонавтики, начавшейся в середине 1970-х годов в качестве ответной меры на разработку американских шаттлов. Можно смело утверждать, что программа создания многоразовой космической системы «Энергия-Буран» стала самым масштабным космическим проектом в нашей истории. За 12 лет (считая с выхода правительственного Постановления №132-51 от 17  февраля 1976 года) практически «с нуля» в нашей стране были созданы:

    самый мощный в мире кислородно-керосиновый ЖРД РД-170/171;
    первый отечественный кислородно-водородный ЖРД РД-0120 тягой более 100 тс;
    сверхтяжелая ракета-носитель 11К25 «Энергия»;
    двухступенчатая ракета-носитель среднего класса 11К77 «Зенит»;
    многоразовый воздушно-космический самолет (ВКС, или крылатый орбитальный корабль – ОК) 11Ф35 «Буран» стотонного класса, способный осуществлять беспилотный космический полет с авиационным спуском в атмосфере во всем диапазоне скоростей от орбитальной до посадочной;
    система автоматической посадки ВКС;
    единственный отечественный универсальный комплекс стенд-старт (УКСС), позволяющий проводить наземные огневые испытания и пуски ракет-носителей сверхтяжелого класса;
    технология воздушной транспортировки крупногабаритных элементов космических систем с заводов-изготовителей на космодром;
    межотраслевая система управления, позволившая реализовать национальную программу подобного уровня сложности.

И это только самые крупные достижения. Для появления «Бурана» потребовалось создать тысячи новых материалов, технологий, производственных процессов, стендов, лабораторий, провести десятки тысяч различных испытаний, измеряемых циклами, трубными, стендовыми и летными часами наработки многочисленных узлов, агрегатов, макетов, летающих лабораторий и опытных изделий. Фактически была перевооружена вся ракетно-космическая отрасль, а наша авиация вплотную подошла к практическому освоению гиперзвука.

Над системой «Энергия-Буран» работала вся страна – при ее создании были объединены усилия сотен конструкторских бюро, заводов, научно-исследовательских организаций, военных строителей, эксплуатационных частей космических сил. Всего в разработке системы участвовало 1286 предприятий и организаций из 86 министерств и ведомств, были задействованы крупнейшие научные и производственные центры. На систему «Энергия-Буран» работало более 2,5 млн. человек по всей стране, причем более миллиона из них непосредственно были заняты ее созданием. По состоянию на начало 1992 г. общие прямые расходы на программу составили 16,4 млрд. рублей. До «Бурана» наша космическая история не знала ничего подобного."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25726/




"Великий могучий Советский Союз ! ..."

----------


## OKA

Познавательно снова))

:







> Кстати одним из персонажей выставки, будет саксофонист Сергей Летов, брат музыканта Егора Летова, который работал над теплозащитой Бурана.
> 
> А, там по ссылке написано оказывается, а то я у него на страничке  прочел информацию.



https://music.yandex.ru/album/3558837/track/29576143

https://habr.com/post/404949/

До кучи : 

https://music.yandex.ru/artist/4445922

Ну было,))))  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"  Специалисты РКК «Энергия» на космодроме Байконур успешно выполнили операции по заправке транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-11» компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами.

После заправки корабль доставлен в монтажно-испытательный корпус и установлен в стапель для проведения дальнейших предстартовых работ.

25 ноября, в соответствии с графиком подготовки корабля к пуску, состоится его стыковка с переходным отсеком.

 Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-11» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию запланирован на 3 декабря 2018 года с космодрома Байконур.

В составе основного экипажа МКС-58/59 космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко, астронавт CSA Давид Сен-Жак и астронавт NASA Энн Макклейн. Их дублёры — космонавт Роскосмоса Александр Скворцов, астронавт ESA Лука Пармитано и астронавт NASA Эндрю Морган."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25770/


 Энн , только за батуты)) Всем парням дырок понаставит)) На лету    :Biggrin: 

Тяж.атлетика и ам.футбол- энто не хухры-мухры))



" Дата и место рождения:

    Родилась 7 июня 1977 года в городе Спокан (Spokane), штат Вашингтон (Washington). 

Образование и научные звания:
    Окончила частную католическую школу (Gonzaga Preparatory School) в городе Спокан. 
    В 2002 году получила степень магистра наук по авиационным системам в Военной академии (United States Military Academy) в Вест-Пойнт (West Point). 
    В 2004 году получила степень магистра наук по аэрокосмической технике в Университете города Бат (University of Bath) в Великобритании. 
    В 2005 году получила степень магистра наук по международной безопасности в Бристольском университете (University of Bristol) в Великобритании. 
    С августа 2011 года обучалась в Командно-штабном колледже Армии США (Command and General Staff College). 
    В июне 2013 года завершила подготовку в Школе летчиков-испытателей ВМС США (Naval Test Pilot School, Class 143) на авиастанции ВМС Пэтьюксент-Ривер (Naval Air Station Patuxent River), штат Мэриленд (Maryland). 

Воинская служба:
    С 2002 года на службе в Армии США. Прошла летную подготовку, и получила квалификацию пилота вертолета OH-58D Kiowa Warrior. 
    В июля 2006 года в составе 2-го батальона 6-го кавалерийского полка (2nd Squadron, 6th Cavalry Regiment) в течении 15 месяцев участвовала в боевых действиях в Ираке, где служила начальником разведывательной службы батальона. На её счету 216 боевых вылетов общей продолжительностью около 850 часов. Вернулась в расположение полка в Шофилд Баррекс (Schofield Barracks) на Гавайах (Hawaii) осенью 2007 года и продолжила службу в качестве начальника разведывательной службы. 
    С июня 2009 года по май 2010 служила в Форт-Рокере (Fort Rucker), штат Алабама, где сначала в течение 6 месяцев проходила специальную подготовку. Получила квалификацию пилота-инструктора вертолета OH-58D Kiowa Warrior. С мая 2010 года по август 2011 года служила командиром отряда (Commander of C Troop) 1-го батальона (1st Battalion) 14-го авиационного полка (14th Aviation Regiment), дислоцированного в Форт-Рокере. 
    В 2011 году готовилась к поступлению в Школу летчиков-испытателей ВМС США (Naval Test Pilot School) на авиастанции ВМС Патаксент Ривер (Naval Air Station Patuxent River), штат Мэриленд (Maryland). 

Воинское звание:
    Капитан Армии США (в 2009 году).
    Майор Армии США (в 2011 году).

Космическая подготовка:
    В июне 2008 года командованием Армии США была включена в направленный НАСА список 52 полуфиналистов для включения в число кандидатов 20-го набора астронавтов НАСА, однако на обследование и собеседование в Космический центр им.Джонсона не вызывалась.

    17 июня 2013 года была зачислена в отряд астронавтов НАСА в составе 21-го набора НАСА в качестве кандидата в астронавты. В августе 2013 года приступила к прохождению курса базовой общекосмической подготовки. По её завершению 9 июля 2015 года получила статус активного астронавта.

    26 января 2016 года в штаб-квартире компании SpaceX в Хоторне (Hawthorne) в Калифирнии приняла участие в тренировках по покиданию корабля Crew Dragon.

    6 июня 2017 года была представлен руководству и сотрудникам Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина и приступила к прохождению подготовки. В соответствии с программой подготовки астронавт изучит конструкцию и системы транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС», а так же российского сегмента Международной космической станции. Специалисты Центра проведут тренировочные занятия по действиям в случае посадки в различных климатогеографических зонах. В программу входят отдельные элементы медико-биологической подготовки, изучение русского языка. Предполетная подготовка завершится экзаменационной сессией и комплексными экзаменационными тренировками. 

    14 июня 2017 года на сайте форума журнала «Новости Космонавтики» появилось сообщение о назначении её бортинженером-2 в дублирующий экипаж корабля «Союз МС-11», и в основной экипаж корабля «Союз МС-13», старт которого запланирован на вторую половину 2019 года.

    Нажать для увеличенияВ июне 2017 года на базе 179-го Центра МЧС в г. Ногинск Московской области условный экипаж в составе инструктора ЦПК Алексея Хоменчука и астронавтов Луки Пармитано и Энн Макклейн прошел тренировки по действиям после посадки космического корабля на водную поверхность – так называемые «водные выживания». На протяжении нескольких дней космонавты и астронавты выполняли задачи так называемых «сухой», «длинной» и «короткой» тренировок.

    30 ноября 2017 года решением Межведомственной комиссии (МВК) утверждена в качестве бортинженера-2 дублирующего экипажа корабля «Союз МС-11». 

    19 января 2019 года в пресс-релизе НАСА 18-004 объявлено о назначении её в основной экипаж корабля «Союз МС-11» и в дублирующий экипаж ТПК «Союз МС-09». 

    Нажать для увеличения31 января 2018 года в составе условного экипажа с двумя инструкторами ЦПК приняла участие в тренировках по действиям после посадки в лесисто-болотистой местности зимой («зимнее выживание»).

    10 мая 2018 года начала прохождение комплексных тренировок в качестве бортинженера дублирующего экипажа вместе с Олегом Кононенко и Давидом Сен-Жаком. В этот день состоялась экзаменационная тренировка на тренажере ТПК «Союз МС». 11 мая экипаж сдал зачетную тренировку на макете российского сегмента МКС. 

    5 июня 2018 года на заседании Государственной комиссии на космодроме Байконур утверждена в качестве бортинженера-2 дублирующего экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-09» 

    6 июня 2018 года во время старта ТПК «Союз МС-09» была дублером бортинженера-2 экипажа корабля. 

    13 ноября 2018 года начала прохождение экзаменационных комплексных тренировок в качестве бортинженера основного экипажа корабля «Союз МС-11» вместе с командиром корабля Олегом Кононенко и бортиженером Давидом Сен-Жаком на макете российского сегмента МКС. 14 ноября экипаж продолжил тренировку на тренажере ТПК «Союз МС». 

    15 ноября 2018 года на заседании Межведомственной комиссии в ЦПК им. Ю.А.Гагарина экипаж в составе Олега Кононенко, Давида Сен-Жак и Энн Макклейн была утверждена в качестве основного экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-11».

Классность:
    К моменту зачисления в отряд астронавтов имела общий налет более 2000 часов на 20 различных типах ветролетов и самолётов с крылом неизменяемой геометрии. 

Награды:
    Награждена Bronze Star Medal, Air Medal with Valor, двумя Air Medal, двумя Army Commendation Medal, двумя Army Achievement Medal, Iraqi Campaign Medal with two Service Stars, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal.

Семейное положение
    Отец - Джеймс МакКлейн (James McClain). 
    Мать - Шарлотта Лэмп (Charlotte Lamp).

Увлечения
    Увлекается тяжелой атлетикой, регби, гольфом, велоспортом и бегом. В 2004 - 2006, и 2010 - 2012 годах входила в женскую сборную США по регби, входила в сборую Военной академии по софтболу. "

http://www.astronaut.ru/as_usa/text/mcclain.htm


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTlryiCENLY ))

----------


## OKA

" Европейское космическое агентство опубликовало таймлапс со стартом космического грузовика «Прогресс» к МКС, снятый с борта самой космической станции. Ссылку на видео разместил в своем твиттере астронавт ESA и член экипажа МКС Александр Герст, сделавший фотографии.




Ракета-носитель «Союз-ФГ» с грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-10», который доставил на Международную космическую станцию около двух с половиной тонн груза, успешно стартовала с космодрома Байконур вечером 16 ноября. Это был первый запуск ракеты «Союз-ФГ» после 11 октября, когда из-за аварии однотипной ракеты очередной экипаж не смог попасть на борт МКС и совершил вынужденную посадку.

Александр Герст снимал таймлапс из европейского модуля Cupola. На седьмой секунде видно отделение ускорителей, на 19-й — отделение второй ступени. На 34-й секунде вторая ступень начинает сгорать в атмосфере, а «Прогресс» почти сразу отделяется от ракеты-носителя.

Недавно Герст, нынешний командир МКС, заглянул в один из шкафчиков станции, который, по всей видимости, не открывали довольно давно, и нашел в нем папку с десятью трехдюймовыми дискетами.

На этой неделе МКС отметила свое двадцатилетие: по этому случаю у нас есть тест о нашивках экипажей «Земля в иллюминаторе» и большое исследование научного наследия станции «Наука на высоте».

Ольга Добровидова ".

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/11/23/as-seen-from-iss

Как всегда познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/184199.html

----------


## OKA

"  25 ноября специалисты РКК «Энергия» на космодроме Байконур успешно завершили комплекс технологических операций по стыковке транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-11» с переходным отсеком ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ».

27 ноября, в соответствии с графиком подготовки, состоится авторский осмотр корабля и накатка головного обтекателя.

Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с ТПК «Союз МС-11» запланирован на 3 декабря 2018 года с космодрома Байконур.

В составе основного экипажа экспедиции МКС-58/59 космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко, астронавт CSA Давид Сен-Жак и астронавт NASA Энн Макклейн. Их дублёры - космонавт Роскосмоса Александр Скворцов, астронавт ESA Лука Пармитано и астронавт NASA Эндрю Морган."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25775/


" Посадочные опоры будущего российского космического корабля «Федерация» (известного так же как ПТК-НП) показали в действии: ролик, где видно, как срабатывает механизм раскрытия опор, выложил в фейсбуке космонавт-испытатель Марк Серов, который руководит группой, занимающейся эргономикой нового корабля.

https://www.facebook.com/mark.serov....9577976725384/

Сегодня «Роскосмос» доставляет космонавтов (и астронавтов) на МКС, используя пилотируемый корабль «Союз», первая версия которого отправилась в космос еще в 1967 году. На смену «Союзу» уже несколько лет разрабатывается новый корабль «Федерация». В отличие от «Союза», он сможет брать на борт до 6 членов экипажа, а не трех, а также до 500 килограммов груза. В грузовом варианте корабль сможет выводить на низкую околоземную орбиту до двух тонн грузов. Первый полет «Федерации» запланирован на 2022 год, хотя не исключено, что его могут перенести на 2023 год.

Во время посадки корабль будет использовать парашюты и твердотопливные реактивные двигатели. На высоте 4,5 километра «Федерация» будет выпускать вытяжной парашют, который поможет раскрыть основной трехкупольный парашют. На высоте 50 метров будут запускаться реактивные двигатели для мягкой посадки на поверхность Земли.

В отличие от других космических кораблей (за исключением лунных модулей «Аполлонов»), «Федерация» будет совершать посадку не на брюхо, а на три амортизированные посадочные опоры, которые будут выпускаться при посадке, что сделает приземление намного комфортнее для экипажа. Сегодня мягкую посадку «Союзов» обеспечивают твердотопливные ракетные двигатели, которые включаются буквально за секунду до касания. На новом корабле двигатели будут включаться раньше; это, как и использование посадочных опор, позволит значительно существеннее снизить перегрузки для экипажа.

Сергей Кузнецов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/11/26/pods


" Москва. 26 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Две ракеты-носителя "Союз-2-1б" закажет госкорпорация "Роскосмос" в ближайшие два года для отправки на орбиту спутников системы ГЛОНАСС.
       По данным системы "Спарк-Маркетинг", Роскосмос обновил план закупок на 2019-2020 годы. В этот период госкорпорация планирует заказать изготовление и поставку двух "Союзов" общей стоимостью 2 млрд 690 млн рублей.
       Трехступенчатая ракета-носитель среднего класса "Союз-2-1б" используется для непилотируемых запусков. Запускается с космодромов Байконур, Восточный и Плесецк. Изготовитель - самарский ракетно-космический центр "Прогресс".
       В настоящее время в составе орбитальной группировки находятся 24 спутника ГЛОНАСС, в Роскосмосе планируют нарастить ее.
       "В 2011 году мы запустили первый спутник "Глонасс-К", который до сих пор проходит летные испытания. В 2014 году мы запустили его аналог. В 2019 году мы ждем "Глонасс-К2", который позволит нам решить многие задачи с лучшим качеством", - заявил первый заместитель гендиректора Роскосмоса по развитию орбитальной группировки и перспективным проектам Юрий Урличич на 8-м Международном конгрессе "ЭРА ГЛОНАСС" 21 ноября.
       "На сегодня в орбитальной группировке 24 спутника в штатной эксплуатации. Новый "Глонасс-К2" позволит нам перейти к другому качеству. Помимо "Глонасс-К2" у нас будут новые аппараты на других орбитах, которые позволят нам решать сложные задачи по улучшению доступности над территорией в первую очередь РФ", - сказал Ю.Урличич.
       По его словам, речь идет о шести космических аппаратах, "которые мы предполагаем запустить". "Это приведет к увеличению и точности, и доступности, и целостности системы", - сказал он.
       По оценке топ-менеджера Роскосмоса, работающая на базе системы ГЛОНАСС система "ЭРА-ГЛОНАСС" по динамике своего развития обогнала ее европейский аналог.
       "Это действительно первая национальная система такого масштаба", - отметил он."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=496018


" «Роскосмос» вывел из состава спутниковой группировки дистанционного зондирования Земли космический аппарат «Ресурс-П» №2. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на пресс-службу госкорпорации. Специалисты «Роскосмоса» провели анализ состояния спутника и пришли к выводу, что дальнейшая его эксплуатация стала невозможна. В настоящее время проверяется также состояние спутника «Ресурс-П» №3. По итогам этой проверки будет приниматься решение о его работоспособности.

Аппараты «Ресурс-П» предназначены для обновления карт, обеспечения работы метеорологических и спасательных служб, а также для изучения изменения окружающей среды. Каждый спутник рассчитан на стереосъемку маршрутов протяженностью 115 километров и съемку площадок со сторонами 100 и 300 километров. «Ресурс-П» оснащены оптико-электронными комплексами, гиперспектральной аппаратурой и комплексами широкозахватной мультиспектральной съемочной аппаратуры.

Всего в состав российской группировки спутников дистанционного зондирования Земли изначально входили три аппарата, запущенные в июне 2013-го, декабре 2014-го и марте 2016 года. Срок службы аппаратов был определен в пять лет. Первые два аппарата были запущены в штатном режиме, но у третьего — «Ресурс-П» №3 — одна из солнечных батарей раскрылась не полностью, в результате чего аппарат получал лишь половину предусмотренной мощности. Позднее разработчики объявили о полном раскрытии батареи, отметив, что аппарат прослужит свой полный срок.

Утром 26 ноября 2018 года газета «Коммерсантъ» написала, что два из трех спутников «Ресурс-П» вышли из строя. По информации газеты, «Ресурс-П» №2 несколько раз сталкивался с неполадками в терморегулировании и бортовой вычислительной системе в 2016-м и 2017 годах. После последнего сбоя аппарат вывели из состава группировки. «Ресурс-П» №3 исследуется специалистами по программе главного конструктора с февраля 2017 года и в настоящее время также не используется.

Для восполнения группировки спутников дистанционного зондирования Земли планируется изготовить новые космические аппараты. Они будут собраны в 2019-м и 2020 годах. Первоначально «Ресурс-П» №4 и №5 планировалось собрать к ноябрю 2018-го и ноябрю 2019 года соответственно, но в прошлом году «Роскосмос» сдвинул эти сроки ровно на один год. Причина переноса сроков не уточняется...

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/11/26/resurs

----------


## OKA

" В ближайшие годы американская армия вооружится космолётом. 16 ноября, пресс-служба корпорации Boeing сообщила о промежуточных успехах постройки летательного аппарата Phantom Express.

Представители Boeing указывают, что уже завершилось изготовление топливного бака для жидкого кислорода, и началось производство бака для жидкого водорода. При этом ёмкости для топлива изготавливают методом намотки на оснастку полос из углеродных нитей, что, по словам разработчиков, делает баки на 40% легче.

В мае прошлого года Boeing и компания Blue Origin выиграли контракт на разработку, сборку и испытания многоразового космического беспилотного летательного аппарата XS-1. Перспективный аппарат получил название Phantom Express, и будет построен по типу шаттла.

Согласно требованиям Минобороны США, новый аппарат будет нести расходуемую вторую ступень, которая отвечает за размещение спутников на орбите, а после выполнения миссии возвратится в атмосферу и сгорит. При этом сам Phantom Express сможет совершать полёты ежедневно.

Проект XS-1 стартовал в начале 2014 года. DARPA объявила тендер на разработку космического беспилотника, по своим размерам сопоставимого с истребителем F-15 Eagle. Согласно техническим требованиям, космолёт должен развивать скорость свыше 10 000 км/ч и нести полезную нагрузку около 2 т. Кроме Boeing и Blue Origin, в тендере участвовали консорциумы Masten Space Systems и Xcor Aerospace, а также Northrop Grumman и Virgin Galactic.

В Минобороны США считают, что новый космический беспилотник существенно упростит и удешевит вывод на орбиту небольших спутников. Если проект окажется удачным, то уже через несколько лет американская армия сможет оперативно выводить на орбиту различные спутники. При этом стоимость одного запуска не будет превышать $5 млн."

https://warspot.ru/13408-polyoty-v-kosmos-kazhdyy-den

Мультик :

----------


## Avia M

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 27 ноября. /ТАСС/. Первый снимок, переданный после посадки автоматической станцией Mars InSight, дает возможность изучить обстановку в точке посадки и состояние аппаратуры. 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/5838112?utm_s...medium=desktop

Марсиане интерес не проявили (рабочий день)... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Информационное сообщение о ситуации на космодроме Восточный

Замечаний для организации штатных работ на пусковом столе космодрома Восточный нет.

Силами подразделений Роскосмоса замечание в связи с деформационным швом было устранено ещё 25 октября. На данный момент замечаний для организации штатных работ на пусковом столе нет.

Ведется плановая работа по подготовке к запуску космических аппаратов дистанционного зондирования Земли «Канопус-В» № 5 и № 6. 27 ноября 2018 года в 08.20 мск космические аппараты поставлены на космодром Восточный. Пуск запланирован на 27 декабря 2018 года."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25782/


" Спутники «Канопус-В» №5 и №6 прибыли на космодром Восточный

27 ноября российские спутники дистанционного зондирования Земли и мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций «Канопус-В» № 5 и № 6 доставили в Приамурье. Самолет с предназначенным для запуска оборудованием прибыл в аэропорт Украинка. В этот же день космические аппараты автомобильным транспортом доставили на космодром «Восточный». В ближайшее время специалисты предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли начнут проводить пневматические и электрические испытания.

«Канопус-В» № 5 и № 6 — основная полезная нагрузка для четвертого запуска с космодрома. Спутники дистанционного зондирования Земли и мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций обеспечат мониторинг техногенных и природных чрезвычайных ситуаций, позволят оперативно обнаруживать очаги лесных пожаров, крупных выбросов, заблаговременно прогнозировать стихийные гидрометеорологические явления.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» со спутниками дистанционного зондирования Земли и мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций намечен на декабрь. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25781/


" Замечаний для организации штатных работ на пусковом столе космодрома Восточный нет, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в Центре эксплуатации наземной космической инфраструктуры (ЦЭНКИ).
       "Силами подразделений Роскосмоса замечание в связи с деформационным швом было устранено еще 25 октября. На данный момент замечаний для организации штатных работ на пусковом столе нет", - заявили в организации.
       Так там прокомментировали сообщения в СМИ об обнаружении на пусковом столе космодрома Восточный критического дефекта одного из деформационных швов.
       ЦЭНКИ выявило некачественный бетон под частью обшивки стартового стола. Пустоты под железобетонным основанием спецпути мобильной башни обслуживания на космодроме Восточный были обнаружены в июле по результатам обследования плит основания путей мобильной башни обслуживания, деформационного шва между блоками А и Б, гидроизоляции стен и покрытия в местах протечек сооружения первого стартового комплекса "Союз-2".
       Как следует из документации на сайте госзакупок, ЦЭНКИ потратил на ликвидацию пустот более 4,5 млн рублей.
       В октябре ЦЭНКИ сообщил, что работы по заполнению пустот завершены. "Специальный раствор введен в пустоты под обшивкой стартового стола. Состояние обшивки стартового стола по пути движения мобильной башни восстановлено до требований конструкторской документации. Сейчас старт готов к проведению пусковой кампании", - сообщили в пресс-службе 19 октября.
       Руководство ФГУП "ЦЭНКИ" в ходе рабочей поездки на космодром Восточный осмотрело стартовый стол и осталось довольно проведенными работами. "Решения, которые были приняты на местном уровне, позволили, не нарушая технологии, вести работы по заполнению пустот с опережением графика", - отметили тогда в пресс-службе.
       Там сообщили, что движение мобильной башни по рельсовому пути будет проведено в соответствии с графиком. "Набранные темпы работ и теплая погода позволили вести работы, которые были запланированы на следующий год", - отметили в ЦЭНКИ. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=496225


" По материалам прокурорских проверок госкорпорации "Роскосмос" было возбуждено 16 уголовных дел, сообщил официальный представитель Генпрокуратуры РФ Александр Куренной.
       "44 материала прокуроры направили в следственные органы для возбуждения возможных уголовных дел, 16 уголовных дел уже на данный момент возбуждено", - сказал А.Куренной на видеоканале "Эфир", отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса".
       По его словам, информация о деятельности госкорпорации также была направлена в ФСБ, ФАС и Федеральную службу по интеллектуальной собственности. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=496209

----------


## Avia M

«Роскосмос» не сумел реализовать в 2017 г. план по экспорту из-за санкций стран Запада, ослабления рубля и демпинга со стороны ракетостроительной компании Илона Маска SpaceX. 
Согласно плану доля российского экспорта ракетно-космической техники должна была по итогам 2017 г. составить 24,5% от мирового. По факту этот показатель составил лишь 8,5% (по итогам 2016 г. — 8,8%). 

https://www.vedomosti.ru/technology/...8018-roskosmos

Санкции - рубль - демпинг необходимо устранить... :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

3 декабря. /ТАСС/. Экипаж пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-11", причаливший в понедельник в 20:33 мск к российскому модулю "Поиск" Международной космической станции (МКС), после проверки герметичности стыковки и выравнивания давления между кораблем и станцией в 22:38 мск открыл люки и перешел на ее борт.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/5866604?utm_s...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

"  Космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин и астронавт NASA Ник Хейг готовятся к новому космическому старту, который запланирован на 1 марта 2019 года. Генеральный директор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин анонсировал их полет после запуска пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-11».

Из-за нештатного пуска ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» 11 октября 2018 года экипаж корабля «Союз МС-10» не смог попасть на Международную космическую станцию, но практически сразу возобновил подготовку к следующему полету. К тренировкам Алексея Овчинина и Ника Хейга присоединилась также астронавт NASA Кристина Кук. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25824/







Подробнее :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3061735.html

http://www.astronaut.ru/as_usa/text/mcclain.htm

Далее : 

http://www.astronaut.ru/as_usa/as_usa_0.htm

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с решением Совета директоров АО «Главкосмос» 6 декабря 2018 г. на должность генерального директора компании избран Лоскутов Дмитрий Владимирович.

 Дмитрий Лоскутов родился 29 октября 1978 г. В 2000 году окончил Чувашский государственный университет по специальности «Юриспруденция».

До 2004 года работал в Министерстве юстиции Российской Федерации, занимался экспертизой нормативных правовых актов.

С 2004 по 2006 год работал в Департаменте по вопросам безопасности и разоружения Министерства иностранных дел Российской Федерации, занимался вопросами международного военно-технического сотрудничества, защиты прав интеллектуальной собственности.

С 2006 по 2012 год работал в Постоянном Представительстве Российской Федерации при НАТО сначала третьим, а затем — вторым секретарем, возглавлял группу оборонного и военно-технического сотрудничества. Курировал работу над проектами Совета Россия — НАТО в области управления воздушным движением, использования вертолетной техники и военно-транспортной авиации.

С 2012 по 2018 год — помощник Заместителя Председателя Правительства Российской Федерации Д. О. Рогозина. Отвечал за международные контакты, курировал работу ряда двусторонних межправительственных комиссий по экономическому сотрудничеству, вопросы международного военно-технического сотрудничества, межведомственную работу по Приднестровью.

С 2018 года на посту директора Департамента международного сотрудничества Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» отвечал за разработку предложений по государственной политике в области космической деятельности, взаимодействие с федеральными органами исполнительной власти, а также с зарубежными партнерами по всем вопросам, касающимся международного сотрудничества в области исследования и использования космического пространства в мирных целях.

С 6 декабря 2018 года — генеральный директор АО «Главкосмос».

Владеет английским и французским языками.

Имеет классный чин действительный государственный советник Российской Федерации 3 класса.

Награжден медалью ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством» II степени."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25832/


" "Роскосмос" надеется договориться с Соединенными Штатами об установке на территории страны наземных станций спутниковой системы навигации ГЛОНАСС. По словам представителя госкорпорации в Казахстане Анатолия Красникова, стороны уже приступили к переговорам.

"Мы ставим эти станции по всему миру, в том числе в Бразилии, в Южной Америке. В России их, естественно, достаточно много. Мы ведем переговоры, в том числе и с американской стороной для того, чтобы на территории США поставить", - подчеркнул Красников.

Он также пояснил, что необходимость размещения станций в Соединенных Штатах обосновывается обеспечением корректной работы всей системы. Увеличение охвата позволяет проводить точный навигационный сигнал. Кроме того, станции по всей Земле занимаются измерением координат спутников, контролем их орбиты.

"Без этих станций, конечно, достичь этого было бы гораздо сложнее", - цитирует ТАСС представителя "Роскосмоса".

Ранее сайт kp.ru писал о том, что на данный момент у России есть также орбитальная группировка "Глонасс", состоящая из 27 космических аппаратов.'

https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3320493/

Привет от Макклейн)) "Ведём переговоры" ))


" Китай запустил луноход для первой посадки на обратную сторону Луны


Chinese Academy of Sciences

Китайское национальное космическое управление запустило посадочную платформу с луноходом «Чанъэ-4», которая должна стать первым аппаратом, совершившим мягкую посадку на обратную сторону Луны, сообщает NASASpaceFlight.com. Ожидается, что посадка миссии произойдет в начале января в районе южного полюса Луны.

Лунную программу Китая можно разделить на три этапа. Сначала Китай запустил в 2007 и 2010 годах к Луне два спутника, которые изучали ее поверхность и позволили подготовиться к следующим этапам — будущим посадкам на нее. Первый, и пока единственный, севший на Луну китайский аппарат «Чанъэ-3» был запущен в 2013 году, а «Чанъэ-4» был построен в качестве его дублера, который технически аналогичен основному аппарату. Аппараты этого проекта состоят из посадочной платформы и закрепленного на ней лунохода. После посадки луноход выезжает с платформы и обе части миссии начинают свои научные программы. Масса обеих миссий составляет 1,2 тонны, из которых на луноход приходится 140 килограммов.

Луноход «Юйту», входящий в состав миссии «Чанъэ-3»


CASC / China Ministry of Defense

Главное отличие «Чанъэ-4» от предшественника заключается в месте посадки — эта миссия должна стать первой в истории мягкой посадкой на обратную сторону Луны. Это позволит собрать ученым данные о неизученной ранее области спутника Земли, а также позволит провести качественные радиоастрономические исследования благодаря тому, что сигналы с Земли не достигают обратной стороны Луны и не мешают наблюдениям. Но это одновременно и усложняет миссию — луноход и посадочная платформа не смогут связываться с центром управления полетами напрямую. Из-за этого в мае Китай запустил первую часть миссии — спутник-ретранслятор Queqiao, который спустя месяц вышел на гало-орбиту вокруг точки Лагранжа L2 системы Земля-Луна. Такую орбиту ученые выбрали из-за того, что на ней спутник будет одновременно находится в зоне прямой видимости Земли и «Чанъэ-4».


Схематичное изображение орбиты «Цюэцяо»
National Astronomical Observatory of China/Chinese Academy of Sciences / Nature

Ракета «Чанчжэн-3B/E» с миссией «Чанъэ-4» стартовала с космодрома Сичан 7 декабря в 21:20 по московскому времени. Ожидается, что посадка на лунную поверхность произойдет в первых числах января. Среди задач «Чанъэ-4» можно выделить изучение грунта в пределах доступного посадочной платформе и луноходу расстояния с помощью нескольких камер, спектрометров и радаров, а также проверка возможности радиоастрономических наблюдений в условиях отсутствия помех с Земли. Ожидается, что по результатам эксперимента ученые будут рассматривать возможность отправить в будущем на поверхность Луны небольшой радиотелескоп.

Также в посадочной платформе будет проводиться биологический эксперимент. В аппарате установлен герметичный контейнер с семенами картофеля и резуховидки Таля (Arabidopsis thaliana), а также яйца тутового шелкопряда. Цель эксперимента заключается в проверке возможности создания в космических аппаратах стабильной замкнутой экосисистемы, в которой личинки будут вырабатывать углекислый газ, а растения будут преобразовывать его в кислород благодаря фотосинтезу.

Интересно, что вскоре после запуска «Чанъэ-4» на Луну отправятся два посадочных аппарата, разработанных в Индии и Израиле. Израильский аппарат представляет собой посадочную платформу, изначально разработанную для участия в конкурсе Google Lunar XPRIZE, а индийская миссия «Чандраян-2» помимо посадочного аппарата включает в себя луноход. Изначально обе миссии планировались на конец 2018 года, но позднее их перенесли на январь 2019 года.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/07/dark-side-of-the-moon


" Американская автоматическая межпланетная станция Mars InSight, которая ранее совершила посадку на Марсе, впервые смогла записать и отправить на Землю шум ветра на этой планете.

Об этом в пятницу в Twitter написал директор NASA Джим Брайденстайн. http://twitter.com/JimBridenstine

В своем сообщении он подчеркивает, что люди никогда ранее не слышали шум марсианского ветра и предлагает его послушать. В своей публикации он также разместил ссылку на соответствующую запись на сайте NASA.

В ведомстве уточняют, что первого декабря датчики Mars InSight смогли записать "низкочастотный рокот, вызванный порывами ветра", скорость которого составляла от пяти м/с до семи м/с.

Как подчеркнул руководитель научной программы исследований Марса Брюс Банердт, одна из задач миссии - это измерение параметров движения на Марсе, и, "безусловно, к этому относится и движение, вызванное звуковыми волнами", - цитирует ТАСС.

Напомним, автоматическая станция Mars InSight была запущена пятого мая с базы ВВС США Ванденберг в штате Калифорния. Преодолев 480 миллионов километров, в конце ноября станция совершила посадку на Марсе в районе нагорья Элизий. Уже через семь минут Mars InSight отправила на Землю первый фотоснимок.

Планируется, что через пару месяцев станция начнет проводить сейсмические исследования Марса, а в целом программа изучения планеты рассчитана на два года. Собранные данные позволят построить трехмерную модель глубинных слоев Марса и расширят представления о формировании и эволюции планет Солнечной системы."

https://rg.ru/2018/12/08/nasa-vpervy...ogo-vetra.html


Ну , хоть у кого-то АМСы работают)) Видать комплектующие и запчасти производят норм.))

----------


## Avia M

> Китайское национальное космическое управление запустило посадочную платформу с луноходом «Чанъэ-4», которая должна стать первым аппаратом, совершившим мягкую посадку на обратную сторону Луны


В мире началась "лунная гонка" между тремя космическими державами за первенство в освоении ресурсов спутника Земли, считает замглавы "Роскосмоса" Сергей Дубик.

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/641820

Без фальстартов! :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> В мире началась "лунная гонка" между тремя космическими державами за первенство в освоении ресурсов спутника Земли, считает замглавы "Роскосмоса" Сергей Дубик.
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/russia/641820
> 
> Без фальстартов!


" Bыход в открытый космос по российской программе успешно выполнили космонавты Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко и Сергей Прокопьев. Основной задачей ВКД-45А было обследование внешней поверхности Международной космической станции и бытового отсека корабля «Союз МС-09».

Выходной люк стыковочного отсека «Пирс» (СО1) был открыт в 18:59 мск 11 декабря и закрыт вернувшимися на борт станции космонавтами в 02:44 мск 12 декабря. Общая продолжительность пребывания экипажа Российского сегмента Международной космической станции за её пределами составила 7 часов 45 минут.

При вскрытии экранно-вакуумной теплоизоляции и микро-метеоритной защитной панели на внешней поверхности бытового отсека корабля «Союз МС-09» было обнаружено небольшое отверстие, которое не несет никакой опасности для экипажа МКС. Оно также не будет угрожать безопасности экипажа корабля при его возвращении на Землю 20 декабря. 

Отверстие находится в бытовом отсеке, который отделяется от спускаемого аппарата в скором времени после расстыковки с МКС, а затем сгорает в атмосфере Земли. Сергей Прокопьев, Александр Герст и Серина Ауньен-Чэнселлор будут все это время находиться в спускаемом аппарате. 

Выход космонавтов в открытый космос и их работа за пределами космического корабля транслировались в прямом эфире. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25846/

Cурово как, с "дыркой"  :Biggrin: 

Морпехша понадёжней будет))


" НАСА отказалось от совместного расследования появления отверстия в "Союзе МС-09". Об этом РИА Новости сообщил источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Мы <...> готовы были предоставить имеющиеся материалы: фото, видео, документы, пробы материалов, взятые во время выхода в открытый космос", — уточнил собеседник агентства.

Американцы предлагали использовать руку-манипулятор Canadarm для обследования поврежденной обшивки. Но в Москве приняли решение действовать своими силами.

Минувшей ночью российский космонавт Олег Кононенко вышел в открытый космос и взял образцы герметика, которым было закрыто отверстие в пристыкованном к МКС корабле "Союз МС-09", а также пробы с поверхности вокруг отверстия.

Ситуация с дырой в "Союзе" намного сложнее, чем казалось, заявил Рогозин 

В конце августа системы МКС зафиксировали утечку воздуха, а экипаж обнаружил дыру в обшивке корабля "Союз МС-09", который пристыковался к станции 8 июня.

Вечером того же дня по совету Центра управления полетами российские космонавты залили отверстие герметиком.
Внутренняя комиссия РКК "Энергия" (производителя космического корабля) исключила версию производственного брака. Расследованием занялась комиссия "Роскосмоса". "

https://ria.ru/20181212/1547865149.html


Тоже про Луну, как всегда познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/185093.html

----------


## Avia M

> Минувшей ночью российский космонавт Олег Кононенко вышел в открытый космос и взял образцы герметика, которым было закрыто отверстие в пристыкованном к МКС корабле "Союз МС-09", а также пробы с поверхности вокруг отверстия.


Интересно, тюбик не проще вернуть на землю?




> Ситуация с дырой в "Союзе" намного сложнее, чем казалось, заявил Рогозин


О "дырке" в народе имеет хождение известное бабушкино изречение  :Smile: ...

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Автоматическая межпланетная станция New Horizons готова совершить близкий пролет мимо объекта 2014 MU69 из пояса Койпера 1 января 2019 года, при этом минимальное расстояние до цели составит всего 3500 километров, сообщается на сайте миссии.

New Horizons — первый космический аппарат, пролетевший мимо Плутона на близком расстоянии. Благодаря собранным за несколько дней данным астрономы узнали,что на Плутоне есть криовулканы, ледники, горные цепи и признаки подповерхностного океана, а также впервые увидели его спутники Харон, Никту, Гидру и Кербер в деталях. На передачу накопленной информации ушло более пятнадцати месяцев. После пролета в 2015 году руководство миссии решило в период с 2016 по 2021 год исследовать пояс Койпера, расположенный на расстоянии 30–55 астрономических единиц от Солнца и содержащий тела, оставшиеся после формирования Солнечной системы. Собранные данные позволят лучше понять состав протопланетного диска и механизмы формирования нашей планетной системы.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/29/ne...of-kuiper-belt

Сейчас аппарат находится на пути к своей новой цели, объекту 2014 MU69 или Ultima Thule (название было дано в честь мифического острова на севере Европы в древней и средневековой литературе и картографии), к которому он прибудет в конце декабря 2018 года. Это транснептуновый объект из пояса Койпера, совершающий один оборот вокруг Солнца за 295 лет. Предполагается, что он может быть ледяно-каменным телом, а наблюдения «Хаббла» показали, что цвет поверхности может иметь красноватый оттенок. Предварительные оценки размера объекта изначально находились в диапазоне от 20 до 40 километров, однако в дальнейшем, на основании результатов масштабной кампании по наблюдениям трех событий транзита объекта 2014 MU69 по дискам далеких звезд, было определено, что 2014 MU69, скорее всего, является либо тройной системой, состоящей из тесной двойной (или контактной двойной) системы тел, размером около 15–20 километров в диаметре, вращающихся вокруг общего центра масс, и небольшого спутника; либо двойной системой, состоящей из сильно вытянутого крупного астероида, размером около тридцати километров в длину, и небольшого спутника.

16 августа 2018 года New Horizons получил первый снимок своей новой цели, а вскоре нашел новые доказательства существования «водородной стены» на окраине Солнечной системы и совершил самый далекий маневр коррекции траектории на пути к своей новой цели. Существовало два варианта близкого пролета мимо объекта 1 января 2019 года — на минимальном расстоянии около 3500 километров, если окрестности 2014 MU69 будут свободны от небольших спутников, колец или обломков, и на минимальном расстоянии около 10 тысяч километров, в случае если вышеперечисленные объекты будут найдены. Группа исследователей в течение трех недель при помощи бортовой камеры LORRI (Long Range Reconnaissance Imager), установленной на аппарате, искала любые тела в окрестностях 2014 MU69, представляющие потенциальную опасность для станции. В итоге не было найдено никаких признаков наличия пылевых колец или спутников объекта, размером более трех километров. В дальнейшем поиски продолжат, но на курсе аппарата это уже не скажется.

В дальнейшем планируется проведение трех маневров коррекции траектории, чтобы направить станцию в окно, размером 120 на 320 километров и совершить 140-секундный пролет мимо объекта 2014 MU69 1 января 2019 года, в 17:33 по Гринвичу, минимальное расстояние до 2014 MU69 составит около 3500 километров, что обеспечит разрешение снимков до тридцати метров на пиксель (в два раза лучше, чем у снимков поверхности Плутона).

Во время сближения научные приборы и камеры аппарата должны показать, из скольких в действительности тел состоит объект, есть ли у него спутник или пылевые кольца, рассказать о геологических особенностях, топографии и составе поверхности и наличия у них газовой комы. Передача собранных данных на Землю продлится до осени 2020 года. При этом изучение этого объекта является центральной, но не единственной задачей аппарата — он будет исследовать издали еще около 30 объектов пояса Койпера, а также проводить изучение плазменной, газовой и пылевой среды вокруг себя.

Подробнее об открытиях, сделанных аппаратом New Horizons, читайте в нашем материале и на специальной странице.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/18/gr...for-flyby-MU69

----------


## OKA

" 17 военнослужащих Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) представлены к наградам за проведение операции по поиску и спасению экипажа корабля «Союз МС-10», которая прошла 11 октября в Казахстане.

Восемь военнослужащих представлены к медали «За воинскую доблесть», пять — к медали «За спасение погибавших», один получит медаль «За укрепление боевого содружества», еще один военнослужащий — грамоту Президента Российской Федерации, двое представлены к присвоению воинского звания.

В поисково-спасательной операции 11 октября были задействованы вертолеты Ми-8, самолеты Ан-26, на борту которых находились парашютисты, военные медики и спасатели.

Летчики авиабаз в Свердловской области за последние 10 лет приняли участие в более чем 50 операциях по обеспечению посадок пилотируемых космических кораблей, эвакуировав свыше 200 космонавтов, в том числе около 100 иностранных. Но 11 октября впервые участвовали в операции по спасению экипажа из-за аварии во время пилотируемого запуска корабля.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2208604@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Российская ракета-носитель "Союз СТ-Б" с разведывательным спутником CSO-1 военного ведомства Франции в среду стартовала с космодрома Куру во французской Гвиане, сообщила компания Arianespace, обслуживающая запуски с космодрома.
       Спутник весом 3,5 тонны предполагается вывести на солнечно-синхронную полярную орбиту высотой 800 километров третьей ступенью российской ракеты - разгонным блоком "Фрегат".
       Запуск первоначально планировался на 18 декабря. Но из-за сильного ветра в районе космодрома он был отложен на сутки.
       CSO-1 является первым из трех новейших спутников французской военной орбитальной группировки оптико-электронной разведки, которые должны заменить прежние аппараты аналогичного типа Helios 2A и Helios 2B, которые были запущены в 2004 и 2009 годах. Предполагается, CSO-1 позволит получать изображения поверхности Земли с разрешением в 35 сантиметров.
       Спутник создан европейской компанией Airbus Defence and Space по заказу французского военного ведомства. Срок его службы рассчитан на 10 лет. Второй аналогичный спутник будет также запущен ракетой "Союз-СТ" с космодрома Куру в 2021 году. Его планируется вывести на орбиту высотой 480 километров, что позволит получать еще более детальные изображения - с разрешением 20 сантиметров. Третий спутник, который создается при финансовом участии Германии, уже будет запущен с помощью французской ракеты-носителя "Ариан-6".
       Общая стоимость программы по созданию и выводу на орбиту трех разведывательных спутников третьего поколения оценивается в $1,5 млрд.
       Правительства Франции заключило соглашения с правительствами Германии, Швеции и Бельгии о предоставлении данных, которые будут получать спутники CSO. Аналогичное соглашение в ближайшее время будет подписано и с Италией.
       Это уже 20-й старт ракеты "Союз" с космодрома Куру во французской Гвиане с 2011 года на основе межправительственного соглашения между Россией и Францией. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498229


" По техническим причинам запуск ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 со спутником системы глобального позиционирования третьего поколения GPS III ВВС США, планировавшийся в среду с космодрома на мысе Канаверал, отменен, сообщила компания-разработчик ракеты SpaceX.
       "Сегодняшняя попытка запуска спутника GPS III миссии SV01 отменяется с тем, чтобы продолжить изучение причин нештатных показаний датчиков на первой ступени ракеты-носителя. Мы сообщим о новой дате старта после завершения работ", - говорится в сообщении SpaceX.
       Как сообщалось, запуск ракеты со спутником должен был состояться 18 декабря. Однако за семь минут до старта из-за обнаруженной аномалии он был отменен. SpaceX перенесла его на среду. Но за три часа до старта сообщила о новой отмене.
       Аппарат GPS III весом 3,8 тонны должен стать первым в планируемой орбитальной группировке из 32 спутников глобального позиционирования третьего поколения. Они постепенно заменят устаревшие спутники, которые в настоящие время обеспечивают сигнал GPS по всему миру.
       Спутники GPS III имеют большую мощность сигнала, позволяют определять местоположение гражданских объектов в три раза точнее, чем используемые в настоящее время спутники, у которых она составляет от 3 до 10 метров. Точность определения местоположения военных объектов будет еще выше.
       При этом GPS III располагает значительно улучшенными возможностями по борьбе с помехами в сравнении с более ранними аппаратами. Они будут в восемь раз более защищенными от подавления противниками США.
       В настоящее время услугами системы GPS, оператором которой являются ВВС США, пользуются более 4 млрд человек.
       Спутник первоначально должен быть заброшен на высоту около 1 тыс. км над Землей, а затем размещен на средней околоземной орбите - примерно на высоте 20 тыс. км над планетой.
       Производством новых спутников занимается корпорация Lockheed Martin. Стоимость одного спутника составляет $577 млн. Срок эксплуатации спутника нового поколения составляет 15 лет.
       Первые 10 аппаратов GPS III в версии Space Vehicle (Block IIIA) запустят до 2023 года включительно, остальные 22 в версии Follow On (Block IIIF) начнут размещать на орбите с 2025 по 2034 годы. Обновляемся система полнофункционально заработает не ранее 2022 года в связи с задержкой в модернизации наземных систем управления спутниками.
       Компания SpaceX выиграла тендер на запуск пяти из первых шести спутников GPS III. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498203

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 20 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Специалисты наземных групп завершили эвакуацию из спускаемого аппарата транспортного пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-09" российского космонавта Сергея Прокопьева, астронавтов NASA Серину Ауньон-Чэнселлор и ЕКА Александра Герста

https://www.interfax.ru/world/643215

----------


## OKA

> Москва. 20 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Специалисты наземных групп завершили эвакуацию из спускаемого аппарата транспортного пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-09" российского космонавта Сергея Прокопьева, астронавтов NASA Серину Ауньон-Чэнселлор и ЕКА Александра Герста
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/world/643215


" Спускаемая капсула космического корабля «Союз МС-09» с космонавтами Сергеем Прокопьевым, Александром Герстом и Сериной Ауньён-Чэнселлор утром 20 декабря 2018 года совершила успешную посадку в Казахстане. Согласно сообщению «Роскосмоса», аппарат совершил посадку в 8:02 по московскому времени. В общей сложности вернувшиеся космонавты провели в космосе 197 суток — «Союз МС-09» был частью Международной космической станции с 8 июня 2018 года.

Все операции по возвращению с орбиты и приземлению прошли в полностью штатном режиме. Космонавты в ближайшее время пройдут курс послеполетной реабилитации. Вместе с космонавтами на Землю прилетели пробы, взятые в районе отверстия, которое обнаружили в бытовом отсеке «Союз МС-09» в августе текущего года. Эти пробы космонавты взяли 12 декабря. Речь идет о мазках, частичках герметика и пластинах микрометеоритной защиты. Эти пробы в ближайшее время будут переданы ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» для исследования.

Как уточняет «РИА Новости», вместе с экипажем «Союз МС-09» на Землю прилетели хрящевая ткань человека и щитовидная железа грызуна, напечатанные с помощью российского биопринтера «Орган.Авт». Печать, произведенная с помощью биопринтера, была первым коммерческим экспериментом в российском сегменте Международной космической станции. Заказы на проведение частных экспериментов на борту космической станции «Роскосмос» принимает с июня 2018 года.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/20/soyuz

Ну вот, и долетели норм., и пробы доставили)  И зачем нужна была эта "дырка" ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Было ж когда-то :

http://lfvn.astronomer.ru/news/2009/05/0001/index.htm


" Астрономы рассмотрели околоземный астероид 2003 SD220, относящийся к потенциально опасным для Земли объектам. Утром 22 декабря он пролетел на минимальном за все время наблюдений расстоянии от нашей планеты. Примечателен астероид своей формой: он напоминает гиппопотама, плывущего в воде, сообщается в пресс-релизе на сайте NASA.

Астероид (163899) 2003 SD220 был обнаружен 29 сентября 2003 года в рамках проекта LONEOS (Lowell Observatory Near-Earth-Object Search) и принадлежит к группе атонов. Он относится к классу потенциально опасных астероидов, траектории которых могут приближаться к орбите Земли на расстояние менее чем 7,5 миллиона километров, а его орбита находится между Землей и Марсом. 

На протяжении последних ста лет астероид уже неоднократно приближался к нашей планете, а рано утром 22 декабря 2018 года пролетел на наименьшем расстоянии — 2,9 миллиона километров. Это самое близкое сближение с Землей за более чем 400 лет; следующий (более близкий) пролет 2003 SD220 мимо нашей планеты ожидается лишь в 2070 году. Астероид является одной из возможных целей для будущих автоматических межпланетных исследовательских миссий.

В период с 15 по 19 декабря астрономы при помощи 70-метровой антенны Комплекса дальней космической связи Голдстоун, 100-метрового радиотелескопа Грин-Бэнк и радиотелескопа обсерватории Аресибо провели радиолокационные наблюдения 2003 SD220, чтобы понять его форму, увидеть детали поверхности и уточнить параметры орбиты. В итоге им удалось получить изображения астероида с разрешением 3,7 метров на пиксель.

На полученных изображениях видно, что астероид имеет вытянутую форму, похожую на очертания спины гиппопотама, плывущего в воде. Его длина оценивается в 1,6 километров, а на его поверхности различим кряж, высота которого может достигать ста метров. Астрономы также не исключают наличие на его поверхности групп валунов и кратеров. Астероид 2003 SD220 имеет очень длительный период вращения вокруг собственной оси (около 12 дней), а само вращение имеет сложный характер и не происходит относительно самой короткой главной оси, что нехарактерно для большинства околоземных астероидов.

Ранее мы рассказывали о том, как астрономы переоценили количество крупных астероидов рядом с Землей, как систему противоастероидной безопасности протестировали 30-метровым астероидом и почему планетологи пришли к выводу, что Марс в прошлом пережил столкновение с гигантским астероидом.

Александр Войтюк "

Фото :

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/22/sp...opotamus-flyby

Пулковская обсерватория и её забугорные проекты оказались неэффективными..

https://regnum.ru/news/innovatio/2430551.html


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...80%D0%B8%D1%8F




" Первый заместитель гендиректора госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Максим Овчинников сообщил в опубликованном в понедельник интервью газете "Коммерсант", что на расположенной в Филях московской площадке государственного космического научно-производственного центра (ГКНПЦ) имени М.В. Хруничева останутся отдельные мощности центра - конструкторское бюро, научные лаборатории и экспериментальное производство, - но они должны быть "максимально компактными".
       "Прорабатывается проект по созданию инженерно-конструкторского центра "Роскосмоса". "Русский Хьюстон" - место, где будут сосредоточены ведущие московские КБ, научные лаборатории и экспериментальное производство. Ведутся переговоры с правительством Москвы. Отдельные мощности центра останутся в Филях, но они должны быть максимально компактными", - заявил М.Овчинников, отвечая на вопрос издания, что будет с московской площадкой ГКНПЦ имени Хруничева.
       Он также добавил, что "у Центра имени Хруничева останется только то, что необходимо для КБ и производства".
       "Что будет с остальной землей, зависит от переговоров с правительством Москвы и от того, какие, собственно, планы будут по развитию этой территории", - отметил первый замглавы "Роскосмоса". "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498522

" Дух шыварднадзы им дует

в горбатую спину

однако... пичалька ... " 

 :Biggrin: 


" В "Роскосмосе" оценили финансовое положение госкорпорации как тяжелое

В компании признают, что ее привыкли видеть прогрессивным лидером, но на самом деле существуют задолженности, проблемы с исполнением контрактов и срыв сроков
В "Роскосмосе" оценили финансовое положение госкорпорации как тяжелое
Фото: Александр Николаев, Интерпресс/ТАСС

Москва. 24 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Проблемы государственной корпорации "Роскосмос" масштабны, а финансовое положение тяжелое, заявил первый заместитель генерального директора компании Максим Овчинников.

"Все считают, что "Роскосмос" - это нечто очень прогрессивное и развитое, лидер во всех отношениях, - так, наверное, все мы привыкли думать. Но когда я оказался здесь, то не смог поверить в масштаб всех проблем", - сказал ранее работавший в Федеральной антимонопольной службе Овчинников в интервью газете "Коммерсантъ".

Он отметил, что назначенный в 2018 году новый менеджмент занимается решением накопившихся проблем госкорпорации.

"Нужно каждый день разбирать завалы, которые копились на протяжении последних лет. Необходимо минимизировать все возможные потери. Например, мы были вынуждены разбирать контракты 2014 года, которые до сих пор не исполнены", - сказал Овчинников.

Отвечая на вопрос, как он оценивает финансовое состояние "Роскосмоса", первый замглавы госкорпорации сказал: "Как тяжелое. Во-первых, падают объемы по внешним контрактам. Во-вторых, не все так просто с исполнением контрактов внутренних. Срыв сроков означает, что выручка не приходит по этим соглашениям, она сдвигается вправо. В-третьих, произошло секвестирование финансирования госпрограмм".

Среди предприятий "Роскосмоса", испытывающих большие проблемы с финансами, он назвал Государственный космический научно-производственный центр имени Хруничева, задолженность банкам которого составляет около 27 млрд рублей, сопоставимую сумму Центр должен поставщикам и организациям системы кооперации. В "Роскосмосе" ожидают, что это предприятие начнет приносить прибыль после запуска полного цикла производства ракет "Ангара" в Омске. Кроме того, Центру Хруничева придется пройти программу финансового оздоровления.

"Будем снижать издержки. Будет изменена кадровая политика: придется оптимизировать численность сотрудников предприятия. Эти процессы происходят во всей отрасли, они неизбежны", - сказал Овчинников.

Он сообщил также, что "Роскосмос" обеспокоен ситуацией с ракетно-космической корпорацией "Энергия", где также имеется серьезная финансовая дыра. Тем не менее, РКК "Энергия" не будет обанкрочена. Для нее также разработан план финансового оздоровления."

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/643749

Как говаривал , в своё время, один из знаменитых медиаstar : " Казалось бы..." ))

----------


## OKA

" Сверхтяжелая ракета BFR получит активную систему охлаждения жидким топливом


SpaceX / Flickr

Илон Маск продемонстрировал первый прототип второй ступени сверхтяжелой ракеты BFR, который будет использоваться в следующем году для летных испытаний. Кроме того, он рассказал об изменениях в проекте ракеты, в том числе отказе от углеволоконного корпуса и пассивной теплозащиты, сообщает SpaceNews.

BFR — это двухступенчатая сверхтяжелая ракета-носитель, разрабатываемая SpaceX в качестве замены ракет Falcon 9 и Falcon Heavy. Обе ступени BFR разрабатываются как полностью многоразовые, причем вторая ступень одновременно выступает в качестве грузового отсека для полезной нагрузки или пилотируемого космического корабля для экипажа, в зависимости от версии. В первой ступени BFR будет использоваться 31 двигатель Raptor, работающий на смеси метана и кислорода, а во второй ступени будет установлено 7 таких двигателей, адаптированных для работы в вакууме.

Изначально проект BFR был представлен в 2017 году, и с тех пор претерпел множество изменений. Основное из них — это уменьшение массы выводимой полезной нагрузки при возвращении обоих ступеней со 150 до 100 тонн. Кроме того, согласно новой версии проекта, представленной в сентябре 2018 года, вторая ступень будет оснащена тремя посадочными опорами, две из которых также будут выступать в качестве управляемого хвостового оперения, а также двумя аэродинамическими рулями, расположенными в носовой части. Также, в декабре Илон Маск рассказал, что конструкторы решили изменить материал корпуса ракеты с углеволокна на металл.

В конце декабря Маск рассказал новые подробности о самом проекте BFR, а также о тестовом прототипе, который весной 2019 года начнет совершать короткие полеты с взлетом и последующей посадкой. Аналогичным образом инженеры SpaceX использовали прототип под названием Grasshopper, наработки с которого они затем воплотили в системе посадки первой ступени Falcon 9. Прототип второй ступени BFR (также известной как Starship) будет иметь такой же диаметр, как итоговая версия ракеты (9 метров), но будет иметь меньшую высоту. Кроме того, в нем будет установлено не семь, а три двигателя Raptor, поскольку в задачи прототипа не входит выход на орбиту. Маск опубликовал в своем твиттере фотографию двух сегментов прототипа:

Маск рассказал, что сотрудники SpaceX разработали новый сплав типа инконель, который будет применяться в двигателе Raptor. Инконели - это аустенитные никель-хромовые сплавы, отличающиеся высокой жаропрочностью, благодаря чему их нередко применяют в жестких условиях, в том числе в ракетных двигателях. Новый сплав SX500 способен выдерживать давление свыше 800 атмосфер, при этом подвергаясь воздействию насыщенной кислородом смеси газов. Маск также рассказал, что сталь, из которой будет выполнен корпус ракеты, уступает углеволокну по удельной прочности (с учетом массы) лишь при комнатной температуре, а при высоких и низких температурах выбор стали более оптимален.

Кроме того, выбор стали в качестве основного материала ракеты заставил инженеров поменять способ защиты ракеты от разогревания при входе в атмосферу. Инженеры SpaceX разработают систему жидкостного охлаждения корпуса с помощью метана из топливного бака. Корпус не будет покрыт ни краской, ни теплозащитным покрытием. Вместо этого сталь будет отполирована для получения максимальной отражательной способности. Также Илон Маск подтвердил, что новый вариант второй ступени BFR будет способен самостоятельно выходить на орбиту, не используя первую ступень. При этом она не сможет выводить дополнительный груз на орбиту, поэтому компания не будет применять ее таким образом. Тем не менее, если компании удастся реализовать это, BFR станет первой одноступенчатой космической системой, реализованной на практике.

Над созданием полностью или частично многоразовых ракет-носителей работают и другие компании. К примеру, Blue Origin намерена запустить в 2020 году ракету тяжелого класса New Glenn. Она так же имеет двухступенчатую конструкцию и будет оснащена метановыми двигателями, но возвращаться на морскую платформу или космодром после старта будет только первая ступень. В 2017 году компания впервые испытала двигатель BE-4 для этой ракеты. Кроме New Glenn, BE-4 также будет применяться в перспективной ракете Vulcan альянса ULA. Она также будет частично многоразовой, но возвращаться будет не вся первая ступень, а лишь блок двигателей — самый дорогой компонент ракеты.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/25/bfr

Маск, да- " этот не сп---Ит"   :Biggrin: 

" Ну вот опять " ))

----------


## OKA

"  Поисковые группы приступили к работе в районах падения отработанных ступеней ракеты в рамках пуска РН «Союз-2.1а» с космодрома «Восточный». В частности, в Зейском районе Амурской области уже обнаружены два из четырех боковых блоков РН. Разрушений и возгораний растительности не зафиксировано.

27 декабря 2018 года с космодрома «Восточный» произведен пуск ракеты космического назначения «Союз-2.1а» с российскими спутниками дистанционного зондирования Земли и мониторинга чрезвычайных ситуаций «Канопус-В» № 5 и № 6. Это четвертый пуск с нового российского космодрома.

Космический комплекс «Канопус-В» в составе орбитальной группировки ДЗЗ Роскосмоса предназначен для получения панхроматических и многозональных изображений поверхности Земли в интересах обеспечения подразделений Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», МЧС России, Министерства природных ресурсов и экологии Российской Федерации, Федеральной службы по гидрометеорологии и мониторингу окружающей среды России, Российской академии наук, а также других ведомств и коммерческих потребителей оперативной информацией. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25897/


"  Генеральный директор Государственной корпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрий Рогозин побывал 27 декабря в производственном объединении «Полет» — филиале Центра им. М. В. Хруничева в Омске — и оценил ход подготовки омской производственной площадки к запуску полного технологического цикла изготовления ракет-носителей семейства «Ангара».

Во время рабочего визита на предприятие Дмитрия Рогозина сопровождали генеральный директор Центра им. М. В. Хруничева Алексей Варочко, и. о. руководителя ПО «Полет» Виктор Шулико, первый заместитель председателя правительства Омской области Валерий Бойко, спикер законодательного собрания Омской области Владимир Варнавский, министр промышленности, транспорта и инновационных технологий Омской области Андрей Посаженников.

Алексей Варочко доложил главе «Роскосмоса» о том, как идут работы по техническому перевооружению ПО «Полет» для серийного выпуска ракет-носителей «Ангара». В частности, он сообщил о предстоящих задачах на 2019 год по реконструкции части территории для переоборудования под изготовление головного обтекателя для РН «Ангара».

Руководителю отрасли было представлено производство и новое технологическое оборудование ПО «Полет».

В цехе изготовления баков (топливного и бака для окислителя) для УРМов Дмитрию Рогозину продемонстрировали оборудование «раскатки» днищ баков. Было отмечено, что на предприятии освоили фрикционную сварку баков окислителя и горючего РН «Ангара», которая обеспечивает повышенную прочность изделий. В гальваническом цехе оборудована современная автоматизированная двухрядная линия химического фрезерования и анодирования. Сейчас она проходит тестирование. В ближайшее время новая гальваническая линия будет запущена в промышленную эксплуатацию. В 2019 году в Омске будет оборудована современная контрольно-испытательная станция (КИС) для эксплуатации РН «Ангара-1.2».

Дмитрий Рогозин проинспектировал текущее состояние изготовления ракет-носителей «Ангара-А5» и «Ангара-1.2». Он осмотрел чистовое помещение цеха окончательной сборки, которое было принято в эксплуатацию в декабре 2018 года. В настоящее время в нем находятся все комплектующие блоки второй ракеты—носителя «Ангара-А5».

После осмотра цехов Дмитрий Рогозин провел совещание по проблемным вопросам, связанным с организацией серийного производства ракет-носителей «Ангара». По результатам совещания был определен перечень задач, которые необходимо решить для завершения организации полного цикла производства ракет-носителей «Ангара» на базе ПО «Полет».

В настоящее время ведется активная работа с Правительством Омской области и образовательными учреждениями региона по подготовке и привлечению квалифицированной рабочей силы на предприятие.

«Ангара» — ряд перспективных ракет-носителей различной грузоподъемности (легкого, среднего и тяжелого классов), создаваемых на основе универсальных ракетных модулей (УРМ).

Центр им. М. В. Хруничева должен освоить на омской площадке полный цикл производства «легкой» ракеты «Ангара-1.2» в 2019 году, а серийное производство тяжелой «Ангара-А5» — в 2023 году. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25901/

----------


## OKA

" Орбита российского военного спутника "Космос-2533", запущенного с космодрома Байконур 21 декабря, будет скорректирована для компенсации незначительного недовыведения разгонным блоком "Бриз-М", сообщил РИА Новости в четверг источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
"Орбита, на которую "Космос-2533" был выведен разгонным блоком "Бриз-М" ракеты-носителя "Протон-М", получилась несколько ниже ожидаемой. Ничего критичного в этом нет, так как бортовые запасы топлива спутника позволяют компенсировать это незначительное недовыведение", - сказал собеседник агентства."

https://ria.ru/20181227/1548770170.html


" По словам источника в ракетно-космической отрасли, реализация плана на 2020 год по запуску ракет-носителей «Союз-2» с космодрома Байконур столкнется с техническими сложностями.
Источник напомнил, что в конце 2019 года на Байконуре прекращается использование так называемого гагаринского стартового комплекса на площадке 1 в связи с предстоящим выводом из эксплуатации ракеты «Союз-ФГ», последний пуск которой запланирован на октябрь 2019 года, передает РИА «Новости».
При этом ракеты «Союз-2» с гагаринского стартового комплекса летать не смогут до проведения его модернизации, поэтому для проведения всех запланированных пусков остается использовать только стартовый комплекс на 31-й площадке, пояснил источник.
«Помимо стартового комплекса, есть ограничения и в монтажно-испытательном корпусе (МИК) на площадке 31, в котором всего одно место для проверок ракеты «Союз-2» и одно место для ее хранения. То есть пропускная способность МИК составляет 15 ракет в год — это «узкое горлышко», — отметил источник.
Еще одной проблемой он назвал низкую пропускную способность рабочего места для подготовки разгонного блока «Фрегат», находящегося в том же МИК. При этом, по его словам, общий цикл подготовки одного «Фрегата» на космодроме составляет почти два месяца.
Вместе с тем источник обратил внимание, что в 2020 году планируется провести более полутора десятка пусков ракет «Союз». Так, восемь стартов будет выполнено по программе OneWeb. Кроме того, запланировано от пяти до семи запусков пилотируемых кораблей «Союз» и грузовых «Прогрессов» к МКС и еще несколько пусков с автоматическими космическими аппаратами. Об этом сообщает Рамблер."

https://news.rambler.ru/troops/41499...a-pod-ugrozoy/

----------


## OKA

" Китайская спутниковая навигационная система "Бэйдоу" официально запускает глобальное обслуживание

Сейчас на орбите находится 33 спутника системы "Бэйдоу" - 15 BDS-2 и 18 BDS-3, которые обеспечивают глобальное покрытие с точностью определения координат до 5 метров в азиатско-тихоокеанском регионе и до 10 метров по остальному миру. В ближайшие два года предполагается запустить еще 11 спутников BDS-3 и один BDS-2, которые позволят увеличить точность и т.д."



https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/788843.html

----------


## OKA

" Рост числа космических запусков Китая

    Небезынтересная таблица c веб-ресурса East Pendulum | Home со статистикой космических запусков в КНР по годам. Красным отмечены неудачные запуски, синим - успешные

    В 2018 году Китай вышел на первое место в мире по количеству запусков космических ракет-носителей - 39 (в том числе один неудачный). В США в 2018 году был произведен 31 космический запуск (все успешные), в России - 17 запусков (в том числе один неудачный).



    Статистика космических запусков в КНР по годам (с) East Pendulum | Home "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3481164.html

----------


## Avia M

Китайская беспилотная станция "Чанъэ-4" совершила мягкую посадку в районе Южного полюса Луны. Это первый космический аппарат, прилунившийся на обратной стороне спутника Земли. 

https://ria.ru/20190103/1548215801.h...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Китайская беспилотная станция "Чанъэ-4" совершила мягкую посадку в районе Южного полюса Луны. Это первый космический аппарат, прилунившийся на обратной стороне спутника Земли. 
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190103/1548215801.h...medium=desktop


Ага))

Первый снимок обратной стороны Луны, если чО, был сделан космическим аппаратом   СССР в 1959г.

Подробности : 



http://epizodsspace.airbase.ru/e2/foto-e2/l-3/l-3.html


"Впервые обратная сторона Луны была сфотографирована советской АМС «Луна-3» 7 октября 1959 года.

В массовой печати впервые изображение обратной стороны Луны, полученное АМС «Луна-3», появилось 27 октября 1959 года, оно было опубликовано в газете «Правда» и в других советских изданиях"



https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...83%D0%BD%D1%8B


https://cs5.pikabu.ru/post_img/2015/...1052052926.jpg

Тоже,блин , "дэт стар обнаружили"  :Biggrin:  

Вот где кино про "Айронскай-2" ? ))


" ПЕКИН, 3 янв - РИА Новости. Китайский лунный аппарат "Чанъэ-4" успешно прилунился в четверг, это первая в истории человечества успешная мягкая посадка на обратную сторону естественного спутника Земли, сообщает Центральное телевидение Китая.

"Третьего января в 10.26 по китайскому времени (5.26 мск) аппарат "Чанъэ-4" осуществил успешную посадку на обратной стороне Луны", - говорится в сообщении телеканала.

Аппарат, состоящий из стационарной лунной станции и лунохода, прилунился в точке с координатами 177,6 градуса восточной долготы и 45,5 градуса южной широты, вблизи предварительно заданной зоны посадки.

Он будет вести исследования окружающей среды, поверхности, грунта, а также проведет ряд низкочастотных радиоастрономических наблюдений.

Аппарат уже прислал фотографии поверхности Луны.

Первый в истории снимок поверхности обратной стороны Луны с близкого расстояния был сделан в 11.40 по китайскому времени (6.40 мск) и передан на Землю.

Изображение, полученное китайским лунным аппаратом Чанъэ-4 во время посадки. 3 января 2019


© AP Photo / Xinhua News Agency/China National Space Administration


Изображение, полученное китайским лунным аппаратом "Чанъэ-4" во время посадки. 3 января 2019
Китайская лунная программа

"Чанъэ-4" запустили седьмого декабря с космодрома Сичан в провинции Сычуань. 12 декабря он вышел на орбиту Луны. Затем специалисты контрольного центра в Пекине провели корректировку орбиты и тесты по проверке связи аппарата со спутником-ретранслятором "Цюэцяо" ("Сорочий мост"), по получению трехмерных изображений, а также по лазерному определению дистанции. Тридцатого декабря он вышел на орбиту, с которой должен был совершить посадку.

Луноход "Юйту" раскрыл неожиданно сложную геологическую историю Луны.

Геологические данные и фотографии, собранные китайским луноходом "Юйту", раскрыли неожиданно сложную структуру недр Луны, которые оказались разделены на девять отдельных слоев со своей собственной историей формирования и метаморфоз.

Спутник-ретранслятор необходим, так как после посадки на обратной стороне Луны прямая связь с Землей невозможна. В июне 2017 года "Цюэцяо" вышел в точку Лагранжа L2 на обратной стороне Луны и стал первым в мире спутником, функционирующим на этой гало-орбите.

Китайская программа "Чанъэ", названная в честь мифической богини Луны, включает в себя три этапа: облет вокруг спутника Земли, посадка на Луну и возвращение с Луны на Землю. Первый этап программы уже успешно завершен. Сейчас реализуется ее второй этап. "

https://ria.ru/20190103/1549003427.html

----------


## Avia M

> Ага))
> 
> Первый снимок обратной стороны Луны, если чО,


Тут "угу" или "чё" смысла нет. Ежели впервые, первые - значит молодцы...

----------


## OKA

" ..Тридцать первого декабря 1959 года Сергей Павлович Королёв собрал ближайших сотрудников своего ОКБ-1 для новогоднего поздравления. Все участники запуска «Е-2А» получили от него в подарок по экземпляру только что вышедшего атласа «Первые фотографии обратной стороны Луны»..."

http://epizodsspace.airbase.ru/e2/foto-e2/l-3/l-3.html

----------


## OKA

" A simulated landing process of Chang'e-4 lunar probe is seen through the monitor at Beijing Aerospace Control Center in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 3, 2019. China's Chang'e-4 probe touched down on the far side of the moon Thursday, becoming the first spacecraft soft-landing on the moon's uncharted side never visible from Earth. The probe, comprising a lander and a rover, landed at the preselected landing area on the far side of the moon at 10:26 a.m. Beijing Time (0226 GMT), the China National Space Administration announced. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

BEIJING, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 probe touched down on the far side of the moon Thursday, becoming the first spacecraft soft-landing on the moon's uncharted side never visible from Earth.

The probe, comprising a lander and a rover, landed at the preselected landing area on the far side of the moon at 10:26 a.m. Beijing Time, the China National Space Administration announced. "

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/201..._137716800.htm




> Тут "угу" или "чё" смысла нет. Ежели впервые, первые - значит молодцы...


Кста, тот зал ЦУП , который показали, напоминает "Бурановский", а то , что по Луне очередной луноход "поездяет", - дык этож прекрасно !!!

Так шта сам туды "пра чЁ, полагающий "   :Biggrin: 

Это про пилотируемые (планируемые)) полёты на Луну, ежли чО  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> по Луне очередной луноход "поездяет", - дык этож прекрасно !!!
> 
> Так шта сам туды "пра чЁ, полагающий "


Хоть туты общность взглядов!  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Хоть туты общность взглядов!


))



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/409328.html

----------


## OKA

" «Чанъэ-4» успешно высадила луноход на обратную сторону Луны


CNSA / CLEP
Посадочная платформа «Чанъэ-4» успешно высадила на поверхность Луны луноход «Юйту-2», который стал первым ровером, работающим на обратной стороне Луны, сообщает CCTV.

Автоматическая станция «Чанъэ-4» с луноходом была запущена к Луне 7 декабря ракетой «Чанчжэн-3B/E» с космодрома Сичан. В задачи миссии входит фотографирование поверхности спутника Земли, изучение состава грунта и проверка возможности ведения радиоастрономических наблюдений — предполагается, что в будущем на поверхности Луны можно будет установить радиотелескоп для наблюдений без помех с Земли. Кроме того, внутри посадочной платформы установлен герметичный контейнер с яйцами шелкопряда и семенами растений для проведения биологического эксперимента по созданию замкнутой экосистемы. Связь между посадочной платформой и Землей поддерживается при помощи спутника-ретранслятора Queqiao, находящегося на гало-орбите вокруг точки Лагранжа L2 системы Земля-Луна.

«Чанъэ-4» совершила успешную посадку в кратер Карман в 05:26 по московскому времени 3 января 2019 года, став первым космическим аппаратом, совершившим мягкую посадку на обратной стороне Луны, и прислала снимки поверхности. В 19:22 по московскому времени луноход «Юйту-2» покинул станцию и отъехал от нее, получившуюся колею в грунте сфотографировали камеры посадочной платформы. Сам шестиколесный ровер весит 140 килограммов и оснащен панорамной камерой, радиолокатором, спектрометром для изучения состава грунта и экзосферы Луны и анализатором нейтральных атомов для исследования взаимодействия солнечного ветра с поверхностью Луны.

Снимок, сделанный посадочной платформой незадолго до высадки лунохода.


CNSA / CLEP

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/04/Yutu-two-landed

Ну молодцы, что тут ещё скажешь)) 

После первого "зайца" не так уж много времени прошло...

----------


## OKA

" Космический 2019 начался уже весьма бодро - китайский «Чанъэ-4» успешно сел на обратной стороне Луны, а межпланетная станция NASA "Новые горизонты" пролетела мимо транснептунового астероида (486958) 2014 MU69, сделав его самым отдаленным объектом из посещенных земными аппаратами. Тем не менее, главный фокус года лежит в области пилотируемых космических кораблей - первые полеты готовятся совершить Dragon 2 от SpaceX и Starliner от Boeing, а суборбитальные New Shepard и SpaceShipTwo должны будут наконец добраться до отметки 100 км с людьми на борту. Но и кроме этого будет немало интересного... 

...Орбитальные корабли

Космические проекты длятся годами, поэтому сейчас работы фактически уже вошли в финальную фазу - стартовые сооружения доработаны, экипажи выбраны и тренируются, а корабли проходят последние проверки. На свежем видео от NASA можно увидеть, как это происходит...




... В апреле в космос должна отправиться гамма- и рентгеновская обсерватория "Спектр-РГ", что станет большим событием в российской космонавтике, потому что предыдущий аппарат "Спектр-Р" полетел в далеком 2011 году.

Из научной космонавтики еще стоит отметить, что в декабре японский зонд "Хаябуса-2" закончит работу на астероиде Рюгу и отправится назад. Образцы астероида должны будут вернуться на Землю в конце 2020, но этот год и так должен быть весьма интересным.."

https://lozga.livejournal.com/186425.html

Познавательно, как обычно))

----------


## Avia M

> " Космический 2019 начался уже весьма бодро


С заявлений  :Smile: 

Автоматические станции "Луна-26" и "Луна-27" решили запускать на год позже запланированных сроков, чтобы успеть отработать технологию посадки с помощью станции "Луна-25", срок запуска которой ранее также сдвигался, сообщили РИА Новости в пресс-службе Роскосмоса.
Ранее глава Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин в эфире телеканала "Россия-24" заявил, что запуски "Луны-26" и "Луны-27" перенесли на 2023 и 2024 годы, соответственно.

https://ria.ru/20190110/1549185956.html

Позже полетишь, к цели прилетишь... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Большое познавательное интервью :

" Глава «Роскосмоса» Дмитрий Рогозин рассказал в интервью РБК, как будет добиваться прибыльности госкорпорации, о своем отношении к делу Кудрявцева, конкуренции с Илоном Маском и спорах с ФСБ по поводу OneWeb..."

https://www.rbc.ru/interview/politic..._source=tw_rbc




> ..Позже полетишь, к цели прилетишь...


Кто знает... Цели разные бывают  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Выведенный с орбиты российский военный спутник сгорел в плотных слоях атмосферы над Атлантикой

МО РФМосква. 10 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российский космический аппарат военного назначения "Космос-2430" планово сведен с орбиты 5 января в 9.48 мск, сообщает в четверг командование Воздушно-космических сил РФ.
      "Спутник полностью сгорел в плотных слоях атмосферы над территорией Атлантического океана на высоте около 100 км. Дежурными силами Космических войск ВКС РФ схождение аппарата с орбиты контролировалось на всех участках траектории", - говорится в сообщении.
     По данным ВКС, космический аппарат был запущен в 2007 году с космодрома Плесецк ракетой-носителем "Молния-М", а в 2012 году был выведен из состава орбитальной группировки Российской Федерации.
     Ранее американский специализированный сайт, пользующийся данными Командования воздушно-космической обороны Северной Америки (NORAD), сообщил, что российский спутник "Космос-2430", отработавший свой ресурс в составе космического сегмента Системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении, сошел с орбиты.
     По данным NORAD, его несгоревшие в плотных слоях атмосферы обломки могли достичь поверхности Земли в южной части Тихого океана 5 января. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=499259

Хм.. Наверное cообщение от 10 января))


Про видеокамерки)) :

" РКК "Энергия" внедрила технологии видеонаблюдения на всех этапах производства "Союзов" после ситуации с обнаружением отверстия от сверла в бытовом отсеке "Союза МС-09", сообщил РИА Новости источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
По его словам, внутренняя комиссия "Энергии" не смогла по видеозаписям установить момент сверления отверстия. В книгах учета действий персонала также не было подобных пометок, из чего сделали вывод, что отверстие просверлили не на предприятии. Однако все равно было принято решение об установке видеокамер на всех этапах сборки.

Кроме того, еще одним поводом для установки видеокамер стала авария "Союза-ФГ" 11 октября, которая произошла из-за погнутого при сборке ракеты датчика одного из боковых блоков носителя.

Утечка воздуха на МКС

Тридцатого августа на корабле "Союз МС-09", пристыкованном к Международной космической станции, была зафиксирована утечка воздуха. Немецкий космонавт Александр Герст обнаружил в обшивке "Союза" отверстие.

Во время первых переговоров с Землей экипаж был уверен, что дырка в корабле была сделана сверлом. Вечером того же дня по совету Центра управления полетами российские космонавты залили отверстие герметиком. Внутренняя комиссия РКК "Энергия" (производителя космического корабля) исключила версию производственного брака.

Расследованием занялась комиссия "Роскосмоса".

Космонавты Сергей Прокопьев и Олег Кононенко 11 декабря вышли в открытый космос, чтобы взять образцы материалов с поверхности отсека "Союза", которые они затем доставили на Землю. Тринадцатого декабря специалисты изучили фотографии отверстия в обшивке корабля и не нашли на них следов от сверла.
Глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что результаты расследования причин появления отверстия будут готовы в ближайшие недели. "

https://ria.ru/20190111/1549210121.html

----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VouHPeO4Gls

Панорама дарк сайд оф зе мун и " Заяц-2 " на ней))






Прилунение :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0ZUc5oXIRo

Сюжет с графикой :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7oPx89YE6s

----------


## OKA

" Специалистам НПО имени Лавочкина с четверга не удается установить связь и передать команды на борт космического радиотелескопа «Радиоастрон», сообщил N+1 руководитель научной программы  проекта, член-корреспондент РАН Юрий Ковалев. По его словам, за это время было предпринято четыре безуспешные попытки связаться с аппаратом, очередная намечена на середину дня в воскресенье. Вместе с тем, астрономы фиксируют сигнал с борта спутника — несущую частоту 8 гигагерц, это означает, что энергия на борту аппарата есть и его научная аппаратура работает.

Самый большой в истории космический радиотелескоп «Радиоастрон» с 10-метровой антенной (он был включен в книгу рекордов Гиннеса), работает на орбите с 2011 года, и он уже значительно перекрыл первоначально отведенный ему срок службы — пять лет. Главная задача аппарата — интерферометрические наблюдения активных ядер галактик, пульсаров, квазаров, межзвездных газовых облаков. Чтобы получить высокое разрешение, астрономы проводят наблюдения с помощью космических и наземных радиотелескопов, а затем «складывают» полученные данные. Сегодня «Радиоастрон» — единственный российский научный космический аппарат.

«По программе работы сеансы связи со спутником проходят каждые трое суток. Проблемы возникли во время сеанса, который проходил с девяти до 12 утра в четверг. Именно во время этого сеанса связи не удалось включить передатчик на борту. То есть, с утра четверга у нас нет телеметрической информации с аппарата. С этого момента были четыре попытки провести сеанс связи, как с помощью антенны в Медвежьих озерах под Москвой, так и с помощью антенны в Уссурийске, последний прошел около полудня в пятницу. Следующая попытка будет предпринята в воскресенье», — сказал Ковалев.

Он пояснил, что для сеансов управления и получения телеметрии используется передатчик и приемник с ненаправленными антеннами — это несколько «морковок», которые разбросаны по спутнику так, что они закрывают все направления. Так сделано, чтобы спутник был на связи в любом пространственном положении. В обычной ситуации этот радиокомплекс работает только на прием, ненаправленные антенны ничего не излучают — иначе можно сжечь высокочувствительные усилители в фокусе главного зеркала (если они будут включены). Поэтому первая команда, которую передают во время сеансов управления — это команда на включение передатчика. Именно это команда и не прошла.

Однако, добавил ученый, косвенные признаки указывают, что энергия на борту спутника есть, и его научная аппаратура работает.

Схема аппарата «Спектр-Р», цифрами 1 и 18 обозначены ненаправленные антенны, 21 — направленная антенна ВИРК.

На борту «Радиоастрона» есть и второй передатчик, ВИРК (высокоинформативный радиокомплекс), оснащенный полутораметровой направленной антенной. Он решает две задачи: передает на Землю научные данные и телеметрию, объем которой не позволяет передавать ее через ненаправленную антенну, а кроме того, обеспечивают синхронизацию бортовых часов с наземными.

Для передачи научных данных служит полоса 15 гигагерц, и для того, чтобы передача прошла нормально, полутораметровая антенна ВИРК должна быть точно ориентирована на наземную приемную станцию. Для синхронизации служит канал 8 гигагерц — по нему передается только несущая частота, очень узкополосный (и поэтому очень мощный) постоянный сигнал. ВИРК включен постоянно.

В четверг днем после сеанса управления должны были идти научные наблюдения, наземные радиоантенны попытались принять данные. Станция слежения отработала по программе. «Сигнал 15 гигагерц они не увидели, но 8 гигагерц увидели. Это значит, что на спутнике питание есть, научная аппаратура жива, выдает 8 гигагерцовый сигнал», — сказал Ковалев.

Он подчеркнул, что специалисты НПО имени Лавочкина продолжат попытки связаться с аппаратом, методы приведения его в чувство еще не исчерпаны.

О научных результатах, полученных «Радиоастроном», читайте в нашем материале «Поймать хвост ящерицы».

Сергей Кузнецов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/12/radiosilence



" SpaceX собрала прототип второй ступени BFR

Компания SpaceX завершила сборку первого прототипа второй ступени сверхтяжелой ракеты BFR. Весной компания должна начать его летные испытания с проверкой вертикального взлета и посадки. В июне компания намерена собрать прототип второй ступени, предназначенный для орбитальных испытаний, сообщил в своем твиттере глава SpaceX Илон Маск.

BFR — это полностью многоразовая двухступенчатая ракета-носитель сверхтяжелого класса, способная выводить полезную нагрузку массой более ста тонн при условии возвращения обеих ступеней. Первая ступень предназначена только для ускорения ракеты, а вторая ступень одновременно выступает в качестве пилотируемого или грузового космического корабля, в зависимости от версии. В ракете используются жидкостные ракетные двигатели Raptor, работающие на метане, который лучше керосина подходит для многоразового использования двигателя из-за отсутствия нагара и других факторов. В первой ступени будет установлен 31 такой двигатель, а во второй семь.

Для испытания системы посадки второй ступени инженеры SpaceX решили собрать отдельный уменьшенный прототип. Во время тестов, которые начнутся в марте или апреле, прототип будет самостоятельно взлетать на своих двигателях, а затем садиться обратно на стартовую площадку. В свое время таким же образом компания отрабатывала посадку первой ступени Falcon 9 на прототипе под названием Grasshopper. Прототип второй ступени BFR имеет несколько отличий от финальной версии. Главные из них — это три двигателя вместо семи, меньшая высота, а также уменьшенная толщина корпуса, выполненного из стали.

В начале января специалисты SpaceX завершили сборку прототипа и полировку его корпуса, после чего Илон Маск опубликовал в своем твиттере его фотографию. На ней также можно видеть человека или манекен в скафандре, который SpaceX планирует использовать в пилотируемых миссиях на самой BFR и на космическом корабле Crew Dragon.


Прототип второй ступени BFR Elon Musk / Twitter

Илон Маск также рассказал, что в июне компания намерена завершить подготовку орбитального прототипа второй ступени. Стоит отметить, что бизнесмен мог иметь ввиду не полноценную вторую ступень BFR, а модифицированную вторую ступень Falcon 9, с конструкцией, аналогичной BFR. В ноябре Маск рассказал, что SpaceX запустит в июне такой прототип и отработает на нем вход в атмосферу на высокой скорости.

SpaceX планирует использовать BFR для пилотируемых полетов на Луну и Марс. Компания уже нашла первого туриста для полета вокруг Луны, который состоится не раньше 2023 года. К 2028 году Маск рассчитывает построить на Марсе обитаемую базу.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/11/starship

----------


## OKA

" Американская станция в США смогла зафиксировать излучение одного из передатчиков космического аппарата (КА) "Спектр-Р", управление которым было потеряно 10 января, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в Роскосмосе.

       "Сегодня, 14 января, станции приема научных данных в США удалось зафиксировать излучение несущей частоты отдельного передатчика (научных данных) КА "Спектр-Р", что косвенно подтверждает информацию о том, что бортовые системы в целом работают в соответствии с заложенной в них логикой", - сказал представитель госкорпорации.

       Собеседник агентства напомнил, что с 19:00 МСК понедельника, когда аппарат будет в зоне радиовидимости российских станций, продолжатся работы по восстановлению связи с КА по командной радиолинии. "Параллельно продолжается подготовка к запуску в этом году следующей обсерватории серии "Спектр" - "Спектр-РГ". Эта задача определена генеральным директором госкорпорации "Роскосмос" как одна из приоритетных", - отметил он.
       Российский космический аппарат "Спектр-Р" утром 10 января перестал выходить на связь, сообщил руководитель научной программы "Радиоастрон" Юрий Ковалев на своей странице в Facebook.

       Он отметил, что специалисты НПО им Лавочкина будут продолжать попытки выйти на связь со спутником до тех пор, пока от него исходит сигнал, свидетельствующий о том, что он продолжает функционировать.

       Шансы на восстановление работоспособности "Спектр-Р" есть, но аппарат значительно превысил свой срок службы, заявил "Интерфаксу" зампред Совета РАН по космосу, директор Института космических исследований РАН академик Лев Зеленый.
       В Роскосмосе ранее сообщили "Интерфаксу", что гарантийный срок службы аппарата давно истек. ""Спектр-Р" был запущен в 2011 году. Гарантийный срок активного существования истек в 2014 году, после чего КА продолжает решать целевые задачи", - сказали в пресс-службе.
       Аппарат "Спектр-Р" разработан в НПО им. Лавочкина и является космической составляющей международного проекта "Радиоастрон". Цель проекта - проведение фундаментальных астрофизических исследований в радиодиапазоне электромагнитного спектра. Наблюдения проводятся с помощью наземных радиотелескопов (более 40) и орбитальной обсерватории "Спектр-Р". "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499436


" В компании "Информационные спутниковые системы" (ИСС) имени академика Решетнева" состоялось заседание Научно-технического совета, посвященного итогам деятельности компании за 2018 и планам на 2019 год, сообщили в понедельник в пресс-службе ИСС.
       "В 2018 году были осуществлены запуски семи космических аппаратов разработки и производства компании ИСС. На орбиту были выведены два навигационных аппарата "Глонасс-М", два спутника связи "Благовест", а также три аппарата специальной связи", - говорится в сообщении.
       "Глава ИСС Николай Тестоедов отметил устойчивый рост объемов производства компании на уровне 15-20% в год, что позволило повысить заработную плату сотрудникам и компенсировать реальную инфляцию, составившую 4,2%", - отметили в пресс-службе. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499444


"Американский грузовой космический корабль "Дрэгон" (Dragon), отстыковавшийся от Международной космической станции, в понедельник успешно приводнился в акватории Тихого океана вблизи побережья мексиканского штата Южная Калифорния, сообщила компания-разработчик корабля SpaceX.
       В районе посадки его ожидали зафрахтованные компанией SpaceX суда, которые доставят аппарат на сушу.
       Космический грузовой корабль Dragon привез на Землю результаты экспериментов, которые проводились экипажем на борту МКС.
       Как сообщалось, отстыковка корабля от МКС была успешно завершена в 02:33 мск в понедельник. Перед этим по команде из Центра управления полетами в Хьюстоне (штат Техас), 17-метровая автоматическая "рука-манипулятор" Canadarm-2 захватила Dragon и отсоединила его от стыковочного отсека американского сегмента МКС Harmony. Затем "грузовик" был отведен на несколько метров от станции и выпущен в самостоятельный полет по орбите.
       Через несколько часов руководители полета дали команду на включение двигателей грузового корабля для его схода с орбиты и вхождения в плотные слои атмосферы.
       Американский "грузовик" Dragon впервые совершил приводнение в условиях темного времени суток.
       Приводнение корабля первоначально было запланировано на 10 января. Однако из-за неблагоприятных погодных условий в районе посадки в Тихом океане НАСА решило перенести его на три дня.
       Как сообщалось, американский грузовой космический корабль Dragon компании SpaceX 8 декабря состыковался с МКС. Он доставил на станцию более 2,5 тонн груза, в том числе продовольствие, а также оборудование и материалы для проведения десятков научных экспериментов. Американский "грузовик" был запущен 5 декабря с космодрома НАСА на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида ракетой-носителем Falcon 9 компании SpaceX.
       Это уже 16-я миссия космического корабля Dragon к МКС в рамках коммерческого контракта НАСА с компанией SpaceX по снабжению станции. В настоящее время Dragon является единственным космическим кораблем для снабжения МКС, который способен возвращать грузы на Землю."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499412


"  Программа полета МКС может быть скорректирована для организации в сентябре десятидневного визита на станцию первого космонавта из ОАЭ, сообщил РИА Новости в понедельник источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.
"Первоначально планировалось, что корабль "Союз МС-12" возвратится на Землю 3 октября до запуска корабля "Союз МС-15", намечавшегося на 18 октября. Теперь же для того, чтобы стал возможен полет первого космонавта ОАЭ, запуск "Союза МС-15" предлагается перенести на 23 сентября. Таким образом арабский космонавт сможет полететь на "Союзе МС-15", провести на МКС десять дней и вернуться на "Союзе МС-12", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Ранее другой источник сообщил РИА Новости, что полет первого космонавта ОАЭ может потребовать осуществления годового полета американского астронавта на МКС.

В декабре 2018 года генеральный директор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин выразил надежду на то, что полет арабского космонавта на МКС состоится в 2019 году. Первоначально данный полет намечался в апреле 2019 года, однако был отложен из-за аварийного запуска пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-10" в октябре 2018 года.
В сентябре 2018 года в подмосковном ЦПК началась подготовка двух кандидатов в космонавты ОАЭ для полета на МКС в 2019 году - военных летчика Хаззаа Аль-Мансури и инженера сетевой поддержки Султана Аль-Нейади. "

https://ria.ru/20190114/1549300562.html

----------


## Avia M

Зимняя Москва привлекает... :Smile: 




> Руководитель NASA Джим Брайденстайн готов посетить Россию с рабочим визитом. Он подтвердил свою готовность приехать во время телеконференции с директором «Роскосмоса» Дмитрием Рогозиным, на которой обсуждались дальнейшее сотрудничество в области освоения космоса и перспектива встречи, сообщается на сайта Роскосмоса.
> 
> "Телеконференция состоялась 14 января 2019 года. В ходе беседы Дмитрий Рогозин и Джим Брайденстайн подчеркнули, что Роскосмос и NASA преданы делу совместного освоения космоса. Они договорились о продолжении сотрудничества, как по программе Международной космической станции и Лунным проектам, так и по другим миссиям по исследованию дальнего космоса", - отметили в госкорпорации.
> 
> Дмитрий Рогозин пригласил главу NASA в ближайшие месяцы посетить Россию или Байконур, чтобы лично обсудить накопившиеся вопросы.

----------


## OKA

> Зимняя Москва привлекает...


Лучше б летняя Мексика  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Госсекретарь Майк Помпео заявил, что США не потерпят игнорирования Ираном международных норм.

       "Мы ясно дали понять, что не потерпим вопиющего игнорирования Ираном международных норм. Соединенные Штаты работают с нашими союзниками и партнерами над противодействием всему спектру угроз Исламской Республики, включая ее ракетную программу, которая угрожает Европе и Ближнему Востоку", - следует из заявления главы госдепартамента США.
       По словам М.Помпео, своим запуском ракеты-носителя Иран "продолжает бросать вызов международному сообществу и резолюции 2231 Совета Безопасности ООН".

"Такие транспортные средства включают технологии, которые практически идентичны и взаимозаменяемы с технологиями, используемыми в баллистических ракетах, включая межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты. Сегодняшний запуск укрепляет способность Ирана в конечном итоге создать такое оружие", - добавил он.
       Как сообщалось, Иран во вторник неудачно осуществил запуск спутника: он не смог выйти на заданную орбиту, передает тегеранское телевидение.       По словам министра по делам телекоммуникаций Ирана Мохаммада Джавада Азари, неудача связана с проблемой с третьей ступенью ракеты-носителя. "


http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499605

 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/793202.html

AxAxAx , можно подумать, что " никто ничего не знал " ))




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/793202.html

----------


## OKA

" 14 января 2019 года, российские спутники дистанционного зондирования Земли «Канопус-В» №5 и №6, выведенные на орбиту в канун Нового 2019 года, передали первые снимки Земли. Съёмка осуществлена в рамках проводимых летных испытаний космических аппаратов.
Впервые с космических аппаратов (КА) типа «Канопус-В» получена информация с 12 битовым радиометрическим разрешением, что позволило значительно улучшить качество получаемой информации. По предварительной оценке специалистов, качество полученных снимков полностью удовлетворяет требованиям заказчика. 

В рамках летных испытаний успешно выполняются проверки функционирования служебных систем обоих космических аппаратов, начаты тестовые включения целевой аппаратуры и высокоскоростной радиолинии передачи целевой информации. 

Созданные во ВНИИЭМ космические аппараты «Канопус-В» №5 и №6 пополнили успешно функционирующую отечественную космическую группировку. Развёртывание новой группировки началось запуском 22 июля 2012 года первого КА «Канопус-В». Спутник, рассчитанный на пятилетнюю работу, продолжает успешно функционировать седьмой год. За первые шесть лет эксплуатации «Канопус-В» №1 произвёл съёмку почти 22 тыс. маршрутов, отсняв более 200 млн. кв. км – больше площади всей суши земного шара. 

В июле 2017 года развёртывание группировки продолжилось запуском КА «Канопус-В-ИК» с новым дополнительным комплексом целевой аппаратуры, позволяющим выявлять очаги пожаров площадью 25 м² в беспрецедентно большой полосе обзора – до 2 тыс. км. 1 февраля 2018 года группировка пополнилась космическими аппаратами «Канопус-В» №3 и №4, а 27 декабря того же года были успешно выведены на орбиту два новых КА данной серии – №5 и №6. 

Таким образом, в космосе развернута полноценная орбитальная группировка оперативного мониторинга техногенных и природных чрезвычайных ситуаций из шести КА «Канопус-В». За более чем шестилетний срок эксплуатации космический комплекс «Канопус-В» с одноименными аппаратами продемонстрировали свою высокую надежность и актуальность, став поставщиками высококачественных космических снимков. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25925/

----------


## Avia M

> Шансы на восстановление работоспособности "Спектр-Р" есть


Космический телескоп "Спектр-М" ("Миллиметрон") сможет заменить радиотелескоп "Спектр-Р" ("Радиоастрон"), который перестал принимать команды с Земли.
Космический аппарат создадут на базе платформы "Навигатор-М". Запуск "Миллиметрона" планируется после 2030 года.

https://ria.ru/20190115/1549351546.html

Придётся подождать...

----------


## OKA

" Администрация президента США подготовила обзор основных перспектив развития противоракетной обороны страны, сообщает Defense News. Официальная публикация документа, подготовка которого заняла почти девять лет, состоится в 11 утра 17 января 2019 года (19 часов по времени Москвы), однако основные его положения известны уже сейчас. В частности, в новом документе американские власти предлагают изучить возможность размещения ракет-перехватчиков системы противоракетной обороны в космосе.

Траекторию полета межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты можно поделить на три участка: разгонный, заатмосферный и терминальный. На разгонном — носитель набирает штатную скорость и выходит за пределы атмосферы, затем двигатели ракеты выключаются и производится наведение на цель и отсоединение боевого блока. На терминальном участке боевой блок (и ложные цели, если они предусмотрены конструкцией баллистической ракеты) входят в атмосферу и падают на цель.

На первом участке ракета наиболее уязвима, поскольку еще не успела набрать штатную скорость. На втором носитель тоже достаточно уязвим, однако за пределами атмосферы сложность перехвата заключается в выборе способа поражения — обычный взрыв не подойдет. На терминальном участке перехват боевых блоков технически возможен, но этот вариант является наименее предпочтительным по нескольким причинам, одной из которых является загрязнение обширных участков территории обломками сбитых ядерных боевых блоков. Кроме того, перехват боевых блоков может осложняться присутствием в воздухе ложных целей.

Идея с размещением противоракет в космосе, предлагаемая администрацией президента США, подразумевает размещение на орбите Земли нескольких спутников. Каждый такой спутник будет нести десять ракет-перехватчиков. При обнаружении запуска баллистической ракеты один из спутников будет запускать по ней ракеты-перехватчики. Предполагается, что размещение ракет-перехватчиков в космосе позволит повысить вероятность перехвата баллистических ракет.

Как ожидается, в ближайшие полгода Агентство противоракетной обороны США объявит запрос на информацию о технологиях и разработках, которые позволят реализовать идею размещения противоракет в космосе на практике. Затем агентство проведет тактико-экономическую оценку проекта. В случае, если проект размещения противоракет на орбите военные специалисты сочтут технически реализуемым и экономически целесообразным, агентство может заключить соглашения на начало разработки нового эшелона системы противоракетной обороны.

Помимо изучения возможности размещения ракет-перехватчиков в космосе, новый документ также предусматривает разработку и создание прототипа спутника обнаружения пусков баллистических ракет. Предполагается, что группировка таких спутников позволит США получать ранние предупреждения о запусках баллистических ракет, а также обнаруживать гиперзвуковые планеры, летящие в верхних слоях атмосферы. Исследования по проекту начнутся в ближайшее время, а испытания первого прототипа нового спутника планируется провести в начале 2020-х годов.

В документе также рассматривается возможность разработки системы обороны от гиперзвукового оружия, а также доработки тактических корабельных ракет-перехватчиков SM-3 для перехвата межконтинентальных баллистических ракет. Испытания доработанных противоракет планируется провести в 2020 году. Кроме того, новый документ предусматривает испытания истребителей F-35 Lightning II в качестве элементов системы противоракетной обороны — самолеты, в частности, будут отвечать за обнаружение и сопровождение баллистических целей.

Наконец, администрация президента предложила продолжить разработку высотного беспилотного летательного аппарата, вооруженного мощным лазером для поражения баллистических ракет. Такой аппарат мог бы выполнять полеты на высоте 18,3 тысячи метров. Агентство перспективных военных разработок министерства обороны США уже занимается финансированием проекта разработки демонстратора такого беспилотника. Его испытания предполагается начать в 2019-м и завершить в 2023 году.

Существующая американская система противоракетной обороны изначально рассчитывалась на возможность поражения баллистических ракет на трех основных этапах полета: разгонном, заатмосферном и терминальном. Фактически, сегодня США располагают только системами, позволяющими с некоторой долей вероятности перехватывать ракеты на заатмосферном и терминальном участках полета. Речь идет о системах GMD, MKV, THAAD, Patriot PAC-3 и корабельном и наземном компонентах Aegis.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/17/space

Старварс V 2.0 )) Призрак Ронни приближается к пятнистому))

----------


## OKA

" Двигатели ракеты "Ангара" РД-191 могут при старте разрушить ее, заявили в НПО "Энергомаш" — производителе двигателей.
В преддверии Королёвских чтений по космонавтике в Москве специалисты "Энергомаша" представили тезисы своего доклада.

В нем говорится, что особенность ракет "Ангара-А5" — пакетное расположение первой и второй ступеней, то есть четыре блока первой ступени окружают блок второй.
Из-за этого возникает необходимость дросселирования — работы при пониженном давлении — и продолжительной работы двигателя центрального блока на режиме 30 процентов от номинального значения тяги.

При тяге ниже 38 процентов в двигателях "Ангары" начинаются низкочастотные колебания, которые могут "привести к возникновению резонанса и разрушению конструкции ракеты-носителя", говорится в документе.
Отмечается, что меры борьбы с этой проблемой не всегда срабатывают.

Так, для устранения этой особенности в конструкцию устройства внедрен специальный клапан, что помогает уменьшить амплитуду колебаний.
Однако, по словам специалистов, на отдельных экземплярах двигателя колебания сохраняются.

"Из чего можно сделать вывод, что эффект от использования трехпозиционного клапана может быть разным на различных экземплярах двигателя", — говорится в документе.
"Ангара" — семейство экологически чистых ракет-носителей различных классов. В него входят легкие носители "Ангара-1.2", средние "Ангара-А3", тяжелые "Ангара-А5 и ракеты повышенной грузоподъемности "Ангара-А5В". Пока состоялся только один пуск тяжелой ракеты "Ангара-А5" — в 2014 году. Второй должен был пройти в 2016-м, но его перенесли на конец 2019-го. "

https://ria.ru/20190118/1549528681.html


" Перспективный космический аппарат для исследования Марса и его спутников предлагают отправить к "красной планете" ученые из научно-производственного объединения Лавочкина.
       Они подготовили доклад, посвященный разработке баллистической схемы полета перспективного космического аппарата, предназначенного для исследования Марса и его спутников дистанционными и контактными методами.
       "Также экспедиция предполагает посадку на Фобос с последующей доставкой его вещества на Землю. Несмотря на то, что проект "Фобос-грунт" завершился неудачно, Совет по космосу Академии наук России решил, что исследование спутника Марса, предполагавшееся в рамках этого проекта, необходимо продолжать", - говорится в опубликованных тезисах доклада, подготовленного к "Королёвским чтениям".
       Ученые считают доставку образцов грунта Фобоса необходимым этапом проведения последовательных миссий, завершающихся доставкой образцов с Марса и выполнением дальнейших контактных исследований небесных тел Солнечной системы.
       "Доступ научного сообщества к уникальному материалу, образцам грунта с Фобоса, еще долго будет являться источником важных открытий точно так же, как и доставленные на Землю четыре десятилетия назад образцы лунного грунта до сих пор изучаются специалистами и продолжают приносить ценную информацию о происхождении и эволюции небесных тел Солнечной системы", - говорится в тезисах.
       "Рассматривается старт космического аппарата с Земли в диапазоне 2026-2035 гг. Выведение космического аппарата на траекторию перелета к Марсу выполняется с помощью ракеты-носителя и разгонного блока тяжелого класса", - отмечают докладчики.
       В качестве основного варианта средства выведения они рассматривают создаваемую в России тяжелую ракету "Ангара-А5" с разгонным блоком "КВТК"."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499802


Марс покоя не даёт))  Свой луноход хотяб для начала сваяли, да по Луне "поездяли" ))



" Системы функционально-грузового блока (ФГБ) "Заря" Международной космической станции (МКС) работают без замечаний, заявил директор программы МКС Центра им. М.В. Хруничева Сергей Шаевич.
       "По состоянию на 18 января никаких замечаний к работе систем функционально-грузового блока "Заря" нет, телеметрическая информация поступает с борта ФГБ штатно и в полном объеме. Проведен большой объем работ по продлению срока службы модуля "Заря", он сертифицирован до 2028 года с учетом плановых замен оборудования", - сказал С.Шаевич, слова которого приводит пресс-служба Центра.
       Он отметил, что на случай выхода из строя оборудования, находящегося за гарантийным сроком службы, имеются запасные блоки на борту ФГБ и в Центре имени Хруничева, готовые к отправке.
       Так он прокомментировал сообщения в СМИ о критическом состоянии оборудования ФГБ "Заря".
       В Центре имени Хруничева заявили, что эти сообщения "содержат недостоверную информацию, вырванную из контекста тезисов доклада специалистов Центра им. Хруничева для Академических чтений по космонавтике"."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499836


" В России создан энергоблок для перспективной космической ядерной электростанции, говорится в тезисах доклада специалиста конструкторского бюро "Салют" (входит в центр им Хруничева), подготовленного к "Королёвским чтениям".
       "К настоящему времени в рамках решения Россией приоритетной задачи создания космической ядерной электростанции (ЯЭС) на базе ядерного реактора (ЯР) мегаваттного класса создан энергоблок и испытан турбомашинный электрогенератор", - говорится в документе.
       В тексте также отмечается, что на данный момент "проведена разработка проекта увязки агрегатов в космический комплекс в виде транспортно-энергетического модуля (ТЭМ) на базе электроракетной двигательной установки".
       О том, что в России планируется создать ядерную двигательную установку, которая позволит "обеспечивать космические полеты даже на другие планеты", было объявлено в ноябре 2009 года. Позднее стало известно, что ядерная энергодвигательная установка для перспективного транспортно-энергетического модуля будет создана центром имени Келдыша в 2015 году.
       В 2015 году ряд СМИ сообщал о прекращении работ по данному направлению, однако в госкорпорации "Роскосмос" опровергли данную информацию. По первоначальным планам первый полет модуля с ядерной энергоустановкой должен был быть осуществлен в 2018 году. В 2016 году глава ЦНИИмаша (Центральный научно-исследовательский институт машиностроения) Олег Горшков сообщил, что летный прототип модуля будет готов к 2022-2023 году.
       Сообщалось также, что на разработку энергоустановки и модуля понадобится, по меньшей мере, 17 млрд рублей.
       По мнению экспертов, создание ядерных энергодвигательных установок является необходимым условием решения перспективных задач в ближнем и дальнем космосе, развития космонавтики 21-го века.
       Ядерная энергетика уже использовалась в космосе: в период с 1970 по 1988 годы в СССР был осуществлен запуск 32 космических аппаратов с термоэлектрической ядерной энергоустановкой, а в период с 1960 по 1980 годы разработан и прошел испытания на Семипалатинском полигоне ядерный ракетный двигатель. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499804


" Применять межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты РС-20 "Воевода" на первых этапах создания системы планетарной защиты "Цитадель-1" предлагают ученые.
       "Среди множества задач, решаемых с помощью ракетно-космических технологий, одной из важнейших является создание Системы планетарной защиты (СПЗ) для предотвращения катастрофических столкновений с Землей астероидов и ядер комет", - говорится в опубликованных тезисах одного из докладов, подготовленных к "Королёвским чтениям" группой российских ученых.
       Авторы отмечают, что для этого потребуется не только отработать все компоненты системы, но и провести детальные исследования планетофизических характеристик этих небесных тел. Для этого предлагается использовать малые космические аппараты (КА).
       "При этом для их запуска могут быть использованы относительно дешевые и отлично зарекомендовавшие себя ракеты-носители типа "Днепр", являющейся конверсионным вариантом стратегической ракеты шахтного базирования РС-20 ("Воевода")", - говорится в документе.
       В нем отмечается, что в настоящее время появились возможности для проведения этих мероприятий в относительно короткие сроки и с малыми затратами. Этому способствуют, в частности, успехи в области обнаружения астероидов, сближающихся с Землей. Оценка показала, что в сфере притяжения Земли ежегодно пролетает около 150 таких объектов. Следовательно, околоземное космическое пространство может стать своеобразным полигоном для их изучения и отработки компонентов СПЗ.
       "Таким образом, предлагаемая технология может послужить хорошим дополнением и даже альтернативой длительным и дорогостоящим экспедициям к астероидам и кометам", - пишут авторы доклада.
       Это позволяет приступить к реализации проекта "Космический патруль", предусматривающего запуски относительно недорогих малых космических аппаратов для изучения приближающихся к Земле астероидов, а также отработку методов и средств их обнаружения, разведки и перехвата. Для этого предлагается использовать аппараты-наблюдатели, разведчики и перехватчики.
       "Это позволит в кратчайшие сроки создать эшелон оперативного реагирования СПЗ "Цитадель-1", - говорится в докладе.
       В ходе запусков ракет с космическими аппаратами планируется не только изучать астероиды, но наносить по ним высокоскоростные удары (до 70...80 км/с) для изучения характеристик и физических процессов. Еще один тип экспедиций - "Перехват" - предполагает отработку перехвата и воздействия на опасные небесные тела.
       Авторы разработали проектный облик космических аппаратов и предложили возможный состав научной аппаратуры для проведения исследований при осуществлении этих экспедиций. Ракеты "Воевода" они предлагают дооснащать разгонными блоками типа "Бриз-КМ" или "Лифт".
       "Это позволит выполнять широкий спектр экспедиций для проведения экспериментов в околоземном и межпланетном космическом пространстве", - считают ученые. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499803

" Мирные звёздные войны " )) Двойного назначения))

----------


## OKA

> Космический телескоп "Спектр-М" ("Миллиметрон") сможет заменить радиотелескоп "Спектр-Р" ("Радиоастрон"), который перестал принимать команды с Земли.
> Космический аппарат создадут на базе платформы "Навигатор-М". Запуск "Миллиметрона" планируется после 2030 года.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190115/1549351546.html
> 
> Придётся подождать...



"  Ракета-носитель «Протон-М» готова к отправке на космодром Байконур для подготовки по программе «Спектр-РГ»

Отправка средств выведения в составе ракеты-носителя «Протон-М», головного обтекателя и разгонного блока ДМ-03 из ГКНПЦ им М.В. Хруничева на космодром Байконур запланирована на 7 февраля.

Ракета-носитель «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком ДМ-03, изготовленным в РКК «Энергия», будет использоваться для запуска российского космического аппарата «Спектр-РГ». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25939/


"  Специалисты Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» продолжат попытки восстановить связь с космическим аппаратом (КА) «Спектр-Р». В случае, если установить связь по командной линии управления не удастся, будет установленным порядком рассмотрен вопрос о завершении работы с КА «Спектр-Р», который проработал в интересах научного сообщества в 2,5 раза дольше запланированного срока.

КА «Спектр-Р» является ключевым элементом международного проекта фундаментальных астрономических исследований «Радиоастрон». Космический аппарат перевыполнил все основные возложенные на него функции в качестве источника данных для научных исследований. За время работы был зафиксирован целый ряд достижений и получены ценные научные результаты. За семь лет успешного функционирования наземно-космического интерферометра проведено несколько тысяч научных сеансов сотни юстировочных и технологических сеансов, исследовано несколько сотен источников космического радиоизлучения различных типов, опубликовано множество научных статей в ведущих российских и зарубежных научных журналах, результаты исследований представлены на российских и международных конференциях и вызвали большой интерес в среде научной общественности. Ученые продолжают обработку и анализ богатейшего объема собранных наблюдательных данных и работают над реализацией проекта "Миллиметрон", опираясь на успешный научный и технический задел "Радиоастрона".

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» совместно с РАН продолжают работу над созданием новых космических аппаратов серии «Спектр» для дальнейшего изучения Вселенной. 
В 2019 году будет запущен КА «Спектр-РГ», который создаст карту Вселенной, где будут отмечены все крупные скопления галактик. С помощью этого аппарата ученые всего мира смогут ответить на вопрос – как происходила эволюция галактик. Также продолжаются работы над другими научными аппаратами данной серии – «Спектр-УФ» и «Спектр-М». "

Картинка :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25938/

----------


## OKA

" Тяжелая ракета-носитель Delta IV Heavy в субботу, как ожидается, выведет на орбиту очередной спутник в интересах Национального управления военно-космической разведки США, сообщает компания United Launch Alliance.
       Старт ракеты, который первоначально должен был состояться 8 декабря прошлого года и неоднократно переносился из-за технических проблем, будет осуществлен компанией с пускового комплекса 6 на авиабазе ВВС США Ванденберг в штате Калифорния.
       United Launch Alliance является совместным предприятием корпораций "Боинг" и "Локхид Мартин", которое осуществляет запуски в интересах американского разведывательного сообщества.
       Сведения о секретном спутнике официально не раскрываются. Однако, по имеющимся данным, на эллиптическую полярную орбиту будет выведен очередной разведывательный спутник KH-11 Key Hole ("Замочная скважина") с оптико-электронной аппаратурой. Основная задача спутника заключается в передаче разведывательному сообществу США в реальном режиме времени изображений с ультравысоким разрешением.
       Теоретическая разрешающая способность аппаратуры спутника KH-11 составляет приблизительно 15 см. Его главное зеркало имеет диаметр 2,4 метра - такое же, как на американском космическом телескопе "Хаббл", который в свое время был создан компанией "Локхид Мартин" на основе разведывательного спутника KH-11. По размерам он также напоминает "Хаббл" и имеет длину 19,5 метров, диаметр - около 3 метров.
       На данный момент в составе американской орбитальной группировки уже имеются четыре спутника типа KH-11. По имеющимся данным, стоимость одного спутника составляет два млрд долл. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499920


Суръёзный агрегат  :

 

Познавательно :

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/KH-11

" Хаббл" на подобной базе был сделан. 

Про астрономию ещё :

https://ria.ru/20190119/1549600830.html

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6017776



" Ракета-носитель Epsilon-4 успешно стартовала с японского космодрома Утиноура в пятницу, 18 января, в 03:50 по московскому времени, и вывела на орбиту семь небольших спутников для тестирования новых технологий, в том числе аппарат, с помощью которого над Хиросимой устроят первый искусственный звездопад в 2020 году. Об этом говорится в сообщении на сайте JAXA, подробности рассказывает агентство AFP.

Токийский стартап ALE Co. Ltd запустил в космос спутник с 400 небольшими шариками диаметром около одного сантиметра, подробности о материале, из которого они изготовлены, не раскрываются. По замыслу создателей, их должно хватить на 20-30 звездопадов до 20 «метеоров» в каждом. Предполагается, что благодаря своему составу и размеру шарики будут сгорать в атмосфере дольше, чем естественные метеоры. Окончательно шарики сгорят на высоте около 60 километров и не будут представлять угрозы для Земли.

65-килограммовый спутник выведен на 500-километровую орбиту, ему предстоит постепенно снизиться до целевой орбиты на высоте 400 километров. Второй аппарат компания собирается запустить на частной ракете в середине 2019 года, первая демонстрация работы спутника запланирована на весну 2020 года над Хиросимой. В 2016 году компания также заявляла, что собирается организовать звездопад на церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр 2020 года в Токио. Предполагаемая стоимость одного искусственного звездопада не разглашается.

Помимо спутника ALE-1, ракета Epsilon-4 также вывела на орбиту демонстрационный спутник ряда стартапов и японских университетов RAPIS-1, а также малые спутники MicroDragon и RISESAT и кубсаты OrigamiSat-1, Aoba VELOX-IV и NEXUS. По данным портала Space.com, это был четвертый с 2013 года запуск ракеты и первый запуск с несколькими спутниками.

В январе 2018 года компания Rocket Lab во время первого успешного запуска ракеты Electron запустила на орбиту Земли не только три малых спутника других компаний, но и собственный спутник Humanity Star. Он представлял собой условно сферический полиэдр с 65 зеркальными гранями, отражающими солнечный свет — компания заявляла, что его мерцание можно было увидеть на ночном небе невооруженным взглядом. Весной того же года спутник сошел с орбиты и сгорел в плотных слоях атмосферы.

Ольга Добровидова "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/18/ar...meteor-showers


" Первый зампред комитета Госдумы по международным делам Дмитрий Новиков прокомментировал в беседе с RT заявление генерального директора совместного российско-американского предприятия RD AMROSS Майкла Бейкера о том, что поставки в США российского двигателя РД-180, который используется на американской ракете-носителе Atlas-5, продолжатся минимум до 2023—2024 годов.

B Госдуме оценили план США покупать российские двигатели РД-180 до 2023—2024 годов

   «Тут очень важно понимать, что США заинтересованы в поставках этого двигателя, причём они не являются новостью, программа существует уже некоторое время. А готовность Соединённых Штатов продолжать закупки двигателей вопреки той активной, неослабевающей санкционной линии, которая проводится Вашингтоном, в очередной раз подтверждает выверенную линию на реализацию двойных стандартов в американской политике», — считает Новиков.

Депутат также обратил внимание, что в зависимости от выгоды Соединённые Штаты могут обосновать как необходимость реализации тех или иных мер, так и необходимость отказа от них.

«Вашингтон всегда цинично руководствуется своими меркантильными интересами, которые могут быть как экономическими, так и политическими. Другое дело, что они зачастую реализуются в нарушение сложившихся обязательств, двусторонних договорённостей и норм международного права», — заключил он.

Ранее в Соединённых Штатах заявили, что поставки в страну российского двигателя РД-180, который используется на американской ракете-носителе Atlas-5, продолжатся минимум до 2023—2024 годов."

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/59...campaign=11049

----------


## OKA

" Россия построит лунный «Союз» за свой счет, сообщил источник

МОСКВА, 20 янв — РИА Новости. Россия будет вести разработку модификации космического корабля «Союз» для полетов к Луне за свой счёт, никакой оплаты работ со стороны НАСА не предполагается, сообщил РИА Новости высокопоставленный источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Источник: РИА "Новости"

Ранее генеральный директор «Роскосмоса» Дмитрий Рогозин в эфире телеканала «Россия 24» заявил, что НАСА попросило «Роскосмос» создать версию корабля «Союз» в качестве резервной пилотируемой космической транспортной системы для полетов к Луне.
«НАСА оплачивать не будет, все работы предусматривается проводить за свой счёт», — сказал собеседник агентства.

На запрос РИА Новости, действительно ли НАСА обратилось к России с предложением создать дублирующую пилотируемую космическую систему, в американском космическом агентстве не ответили. В «Роскосмосе» также не смогли оперативно ответить на запрос РИА Новости о том, кто будет оплачивать работы.

Для обеспечения возможности полетов кораблей «Союз» к Луне нужно создать разгонный блок, который отправит корабль к Луне, новую теплозащиту, которая позволит кораблю при возвращении с Луны спускаться в земной атмосфере со второй космической скоростью (11,2 километра в секунду).

Для лунной версии «Союза» также потребуются новые системы электропитания, связи и жизнеобеспечения.

Кроме того, как говорится в имеющихся в распоряжении РИА Новости документах РКК «Энергия», для обеспечения полетов «Союза» к Луне необходима установка звездных датчиков, приборов ручного управления, испарительной системы, дополнительных двигателей и баллонов с кислородом.

В 2017 году экс-глава РКК «Энергия» Владимир Солнцев рассказал, что в корпорацию обратились несколько желающих совершить облет Луны, они готовы заплатить за билет по 120 миллионов долларов. Такой полет он называл реальным в 2021—2022 годах.

При этом на модернизацию «Союза» под облет Луны требовалось 500 миллионов долларов.

Возможность пилотируемых полетов к Луне на кораблях «Союз», пока завершается разработка нового корабля «Федерация», глава «Роскосмоса» Дмитрий Рогозин анонсировал 28 июня 2018 года. Разработка нового корабля специально для полетов к Луне ведётся с 2009 года.

17 января Рогозин заявил, что РКК «Энергия» может создать новый космический корабль «Федерация» и параллельно модернизировать для полетов к Луне корабль «Союз». Кроме того, он заявил, что «Роскосмос» рассчитывает на новые переговорные позиции с НАСА по окололунной станции в связи с началом модернизации корабля «Союз» для полетов к Луне. "

https://news.mail.ru/society/36033786/?frommail=1

----------


## Avia M

> Свой луноход хотяб для начала сваяли, да по Луне "поездяли" ))


Рановато, экипаж только "набирають" :Smile: 

Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" в инициативном порядке сформирует отряд женщин-космонавтов...

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6020201

----------


## OKA

" Представители Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов (ОАЭ) Хаззаа Аль-Мансури и Султан Аль-Нейади, проходящие подготовку в Центре подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК), вместе с другими космонавтами и астронавтами, пройдут курс выживания зимой, сообщает пресс-служба ЦПК.

     "Первыми начали борьбу за выживание в условиях низких температур кандидаты в космонавты набора 2018 года Константин Борисов, Олег Платонов и Сергей Микаев", - сообщили в ЦПК.
       Всего на этот раз в ЦПК пройдут "зимнее выживание" семь экипажей.

   "В тренировках примут участие космонавты Роскосмоса Анатолий Иванишин, Иван Вагнер, Николай Тихонов, Андрей Бабкин; все кандидаты в космонавты набора 2018 года; астронавт НАСА Томас Маршбёрн; представители ОАЭ Хаззаа Аль-Мансури и Султан Аль-Нейади, проходящие подготовку к космическому полёту в ЦПК", - сказали в Центре.

       "Группа ОКП (общекосмическая подготовка) проходит тренировку по всей циклограмме в полном объёме. Наша задача - научить кандидатов в космонавты рассчитывать свои силы. Мы их загружаем даже на порядок больше того, что они смогут сделать после космического полёта, с той целью, чтобы довести до определённой стадии физического и эмоционального напряжения, чтобы они умели не только строить укрытия или развести костёр, но и работать через преодоление себя", - сообщил начальник отдела подготовки космонавтов к экстремальным факторам космического полёта ЦПК Анатолий Забрусков, слова которого приводит пресс-служба.

       В ходе тренировок отрабатываются действия космонавтов и астронавтов после посадки в лесисто-болотистой местности зимой. По легенде спускаемый аппарат приземлился в заснеженной тайге, где рядом нет населённых пунктов. Задача - провести в лесу двое суток в условиях, приближённых к тем, в которых оказался экипаж корабля "Восход-2" в составе Алексея Леонова и Павла Беляева в марте 1965 года.

 Все экипажи, участвующие в тренировках, сначала проходят теоретические и практические занятия по тактике действий после посадки спускаемого аппарата в экстремальных условиях с использованием снаряжения и оборудования, имеющегося на борту космического корабля.

 По условиям тренировок космонавты и астронавты внутри спускаемого аппарата должны снять скафандры и переодеться в комплект одежды, имеющийся на борту, затем выйти и построить несколько типов укрытий, вести установленный радиообмен, оказывать медицинскую помощь пострадавшим и взаимодействовать с поисково-спасательными силами. Тренировки проводит испытательно-тренировочная бригада ЦПК, в состав которой входят инструкторы, врачи, психологи и другие специалисты. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500103


" Космические вызовы, отмены и грозящие опасности


    Увы, не всегда космические новости бывают только хорошими. Stratolaunch закрывает разработку своей ракеты-носителя, что поднимает вопросы о востребованности еще не начавшего летать гигантского самолета, очередные тучи сгущаются над телескопом James Webb, и даже директор Европейского космического агентства ожидает, что 2019 год будет напряженным.

 
    Фото: Stratolaunch

    Красоты и больших планов с фотографии не будет. В октябре 2018 скончался создатель компании Stratolaunch Пол Аллен, известный главным образом как сооснователь Microsoft. И сейчас Stratolaunch проходит процесс "спрямления" бизнеса, который выглядит совершенно не радужно. Компания уволила уже больше 50 человек, и анонимные источники сообщают, что сейчас всего около двадцати работают над самолетом-носителем. По последним новостям также остановлены работы над созданием собственных ракет-носителей для этого самолета. Предполагается, что гигантский двухфюзеляжный самолет будет запускать ракеты-носители Pegasus, которые раньше стартовали с минимально измененного пассажирского Lockheed L-1011. Проблема: грузоподъемности самолета хватит на три ракеты, но они не особенно востребованы сейчас на рынке, и последние пуски были в 2012, 2013 и 2016 годах. И, если не произойдет внезапных изменений, скорее всего это конец Stratolaunch - носитель избыточен для Pegasus, а собственную ракету-носитель они создавать не собираются.

    Сейчас самолет проходит испытания, 9 января успешно провели скоростную рулежку, на фотографиях которой виден отрыв носовых колес. Первый полет может произойти совсем скоро, но без уникальной и конкурентоспособной ракеты у этого проекта будущее весьма сомнительно.




    Тучи над "Джеймсом Уэббом"



    Мобильная чистая комната, в которой перевозят телескоп James Webb, декабрь 2018, фото NASA

    Палата представителей США на следующей неделе собирается ставить на голосование законопроект о расходах на торговую деятельность, охрану правопорядка и науку, в который входит выделение 21,5 миллиарда долларов на NASA. Это чуть меньше, чем в прошлом году, но больше того, что предложил выделить Сенат. В эту сумму входят запрошенные на телескоп James Webb 304 миллиона. Однако приложенный к законопроекту бюллетень не стесняется в выражениях:

        NASA и подрядчики вызывают глубокое разочарование своей бесхозяйственностью, полным отсутствием добросовестного надзора и в целом плохим качеством изготовления. <...> NASA и коммерческие подрядчики напрасно считают, что финансирование и поддержка Конгресса безусловны и не зависят от неумения уложиться в расписание и сроки.<...> Предельная сумма расходов на телескоп увеличена на 802 миллиона долларов, но NASA должно уложиться в эту сумму. В противном случае придется искать способы сократить расходы или отменить проект.

    История "Джеймса Уэбба" длинная и печальная: стоимость проекта выросла в 19 раз, а сроки сдвинулись на 14 лет. Параллельно совершаются глупые ошибки, которые дополнительно задерживают и удорожают проект. В сложных инженерных проектах непредвиденные сложности и задержки норма, а не исключение, и, вполне вероятно, что и нового установленного лимита не хватит. Насколько злы будут сенаторы, и что они решат сделать с телескопом сейчас, увы, неизвестно.

    16 января директор Европейского космического агентства Иоганн-Дитрих Вернер провел ежегодный пресс-завтрак, на котором рассказал о том, как агентство видит 2019 год. В выступлении директора по космическим сообщениям Даниеля Нойеншвандера год прямо был назван напряженным. Старые ракеты Ariane 5 и Vega перестали быть конкурентоспособными, агентство переходит на Ariane 6 и Vega C, и уже сейчас надо думать, можно ли будет модернизировать эти носители в дальнейшем или же уже сейчас надо начинать работы над новыми проектами. По словам Нойеншвандера, в секторе средств выведения агентство испытывает самые большие сложности со времен аварии Ariane 5 в 2002 году.

    ЕКА также испытывает затруднения из-за политической ситуации - несмотря на твердые заверения, что Великобритания останется членом агентства несмотря на Брекзит. У ЕКА нет проблем с работой с национальными агентствами стран не-членов ЕС - Швейцария и Норвегия входят в ЕКА, не являясь членами ЕС. Но, поскольку до сих пор не понятно толком, как именно будет происходить Брекзит, требуется быть готовым к различным возможным сценариям.

    С финансовой стороны бюджет агентства больше, чем в прошлом году, но и тут не обошлось без трений. Глава Airbus Том Эндерс призвал избавиться от "геовозврата" - политики, при которой контракты распределяются согласно доле участия стран в ЕКА. Вернер подчеркнул, что отказ от политики геовозврата будет концом агентства как такового.

    Любопытно, что немалые усилия ЕКА направляет на пиар. В недавно опубликованных результатах опроса оказалось, что только 37% европейцев знают, чем конкретно занимается Европейское космическое агентство и в среднем в 20 раз завышают уровень своих расходов на космос. Среднему европейцу ЕКА обходится в 10 евро в год, но сами люди думают, что отдают на космос налогами 200 евро. Очевидно, в этой области еще есть над чем работать.

    Заключение

    Бывают недели с большим, чем обычно количеством грустных новостей. К дайджесту выше стоит добавить, надеюсь, временную потерю связи с российским радиотелескопом "Спектр-Р". Несмотря на то, что аппарат проработал дольше запланированного, потерять его окончательно будет печально. Но космонавтика - большая отрасль, и всегда будут и хорошие новости. Например, 21 января после полугодового перерыва должен состояться новый испытательный полет суборбитального космического аппарата New Shepard. А если вы читаете этот материал с 5:37 до 10:51 московского времени, то за вашим окном будет идти лунное затмение. Кроваво-красная Луна - это красиво и ничуть не страшно, а, если вам не повезло с облачностью, в интернете немало трансляций (рекомендую slooh.com, но будут и другие). "

https://lozga.livejournal.com/187377.html

Затмение :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV6QKlzWwF0

----------


## OKA

" Запуски российских космических ракет в 2019 году должны вырасти двукратно, заявил в среду журналистам вице-премьер РФ Юрий Борисов.
       "В ближайшем году нам предстоит осуществить до 45 запусков. Это в два раза больше пусковых услуг, чем в 2018. Планы амбициозные, но при должной организации работ, безусловно, это нужно будет сделать", - сказал Ю.Борисов журналистам по итогам совещания под руководством премьер-министра Дмитрия Медведева, посвященного финансово-экономическому состоянию в корпорации "Роскосмос" и ее предприятий.
       Вице-премьер напомнил, что в 2018 году в России был осуществлен 21 запуск, при этом в последние годы РФ опустилась на третье место с первого по количеству запусков ракет в космос.
       "Начиная с 2014 года отрасль постоянно сопровождали неудачи. Два неудачных пуска в 2014 и 2015 годах, в 2016, 2017. Ну, и известная ситуация в прошлом году с "Союзом". Слава Богу, она обошлась без жертв", - сказал Ю.Борисов.
       Он отметил, что все это привело к репутационным потерям Роскосмоса и его предприятий."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500197



" Строительство второй очереди космодрома Восточный будет вести другой подрядчик взамен стройкомпании "ПСО "Казань", с которой, по соглашению сторон, расторгается контракт, заявил вице-премьер РФ Юрий Борисов.
       "Контракт с "ПСО "Казань" был заключен буквально в сентябре прошлого года. С учетом тяжелого финансового положения, по взаимному согласию сторон, этот контракт расторгается. Контракт будет перезаключен с новым подрядчиком", - сказал Ю.Борисов журналистам по итогам совещания под руководством премьер-министра Дмитрия Медведева, посвященного финансово-экономическому состоянию в корпорации "Роскосмос" и ее предприятий.
       Он отметил, что отставание по срокам уже составляет несколько месяцев из-за процедуры банкротства "ПСО "Казань", поэтому сроки окончания работ, изначально закладывавшиеся на 2021 год, переносятся.
       "Не будем питать иллюзий, в 2021 году никто не способен это построить. Безусловно, эта чехарда с выбором основного подрядчика, с пробуксовкой на старте этих работ привела к тому, что объективно сегодня сроки строительства скорректированы за 2021 год, но не позднее 2023 года", - сказал вице-премьер.
       Ю.Борисов пояснил, что в таком случае произойдет рассинхронизация с опытно-конструкторскими работами по созданию модернизированной версии ракеты "Ангара".
       "Ракета будет создана, а пускать ее будет неоткуда. Это тоже полная бесхозяйственность", - подчеркнул вице-премьер."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500196


" Говорить о глобальных проектах в ракетно-космической отрасли можно, однако они должны являться частью стратегии освоения космического пространства, а не фантазиями, заявил вице-премьер РФ Юрий Борисов.
       "Нужно рассуждать и о высадке на Луну, и об освоении дальнего космоса, но все это должно являться элементом стратегии, а не популизмом и прожектерством", - сказал Ю.Борисов журналистам по итогам совещания под руководством премьер-министра Дмитрия Медведева, посвященного финансово-экономическому состоянию в корпорации "Роскосмос" и ее предприятий.
       Он отметил, что космическая отрасль во всем мире является коммерчески успешной, поэтому к новым проектам необходимо подходить с большой долей практицизма.
       "Скажем, ну какая цель в том, чтобы в очередной раз облететь Луну с экипажем, если это ничего не добавляет в научном и технологическом планах для освоения новой ступени в развитии. Это может просто являться популизмом", - сказал вице-премьер.
       Он заявил, что к перспективным мероприятиям ракетно-космической программы нужно подходить с большой долей практицизма в увязке с государственной стратегией развития ракетно-космической отрасли.
       Ранее премьер Дмитрий Медведев заявил, что прожектерство в ракетно-космической отрасли нужно завершить, должно быть меньше слов и больше дела.
       "Единственное, на что я еще хотел бы обратить внимание, тоже это бросается в глаза - надо заканчивать с прожектерством, хватит болтать о том, куда мы полетим в 30-м году. Надо работать - меньше говорить и больше делать", - сказал Д.Медведев на совещании.
       Премьер подчеркнул, что необходимо активно заниматься коммерциализацией ракетно-космической отрасли страны и увеличением доли России на международном рынке. "Вот это очень важная задача", - сказал Д.Медведев."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500203


Долой прожектёрство ! Даёшь " караваны ракет " и армады луноходов и марсоходов ! ))

----------


## OKA

" Генеральный директор корпорации «Space-X» Илон Маск подтвердил в своём «Twitter»`е информацию о том, что макет почти в натуральную величину создаваемого его компанией межпланетного корабля «Starship» разрушен на стартовой площадке сильным ветром.

Данная модель космического корабля, якобы даже предназначенная для вертикальных тестовых полётов, была установлена 10 января 2019 года на строящемся корпорацией «Space-X» в американском штате Техас новом частном космодроме «Бона-Чика».

Однако, простояв меньше двух недель, тестовая модель космического корабля была 23 января 2019 года разрушена сильным ветром, в связи с чем дальнейшие тесты отложены на несколько недель (согласно данным метеослужб, максимальная скорость ветра в зоне космодрома не превышала 80 км/ч).

Полноразмерный макет космического корабля Илона Маска разрушен ветром

Макет межпланетного космического корабля "Starship" на стартовой площадке в Техасе вскоре после установки

Известно, что космический корабль «Starship» создаётся для выполнения пилотируемых межпланетных полётов и будет являться одной из ступеней новой сверхтяжёлой ракеты «Big Falcon», разрабатываемой также корпорацией «Space-X»..."

https://topwar.ru/152974-kosmicheski...ym-vetrom.html

----------


## OKA

" Иранские специалисты планируют вывести на орбиту второй спутник собственного производства в 40-годовищу Исламской революции 11 февраля 2019 года. Об этом сообщил министр обороны Ирана, бригадный генерал Амир Хатами.

    «Новый спутник будет запущен с помощью ракеты-носителя Safir, которая способна доставлять груз на 260-километровую орбиту», — рассказал глава ведомства.

Профессор Хоссейн Мохтари, представитель Тегеранского технологического университета Шариф, отметил, что новый спутник будет назван Dusti (дружба). Также как предыдущий спутник Payam, он будет создан исключительно с применением иранских компонентов. По словам инженера, в космическом аппарате использовались более 50 оригинальных патентованных технологий.

Напомним, что 15 января Иранское космическое агентство провело неудачный запуск спутника Payam (послание). Ракета-носитель успешно преодолела два этапа выхода на орбиту, но на третьем не смогла достигнуть необходимой скорости и рухнула в Индийский океан.

Госсекретарь США Майк Помпео обвинил Тегеран в том, что для запуска спутника он использовал технологии, применяемые для межконтинентальных баллистических ракет, что является нарушением резолюции Совета безопасности ООН.

В свою очередь, президент Ирана Хасан Рухани отверг нападки Вашингтона и заверил международную общественность в продолжении соблюдения решений Совбеза. В Тегеране подчёркивают, что запуски иранских спутников являются частью национальной космической программы и не преследуют военных целей. "

Иран запустит ещё один спутник в годовщину Исламской революции


" Россия планирует осуществить пять запусков ракет с космодрома Восточный в текущем году, сообщает журнал "Русский космос".
       "На 2019 год запланировано пять пусков - больше, чем за всю историю эксплуатации этого молодого космодрома", - говорится в январском номере журнала, издаваемого госкорпорацией "Роскосмос".
       В настоящее время с Восточного осуществлено четыре запуска.
       Строительство космодрома Восточный вблизи Углегорска Амурской области (ныне ЗАТО Циолковский) началось в августе 2012 года на площади около 700 кв. км. Площадь стартового комплекса составляет 45 тыс. кв. м. Первый запуск с Восточного состоялся 28 апреля 2016 года.
       В рамках второй очереди космодрома запланировано строительство стартового стола для ракеты "Ангара". Роскосмос позиционирует Восточный как первый гражданский российский космодром.
       На минувшей неделе премьер-министр Дмитрий Медведев раскритиковал ход работ на Восточном.
       "Первая очередь строительства должна была завершиться в прошлом году, а реально построено, если считать в штуках, хотя так считать не очень правильно, но построено четверть запланированных объектов - 5 из 19", - сказал Д.Медведев 23 января на совещании по вопросу финансово-экономического состояния корпорации "Роскосмос" и ее подведомственных организаций."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500637





> ..   "Единственное, на что я еще хотел бы обратить внимание, тоже это бросается в глаза - надо заканчивать с прожектерством, хватит болтать о том, куда мы полетим в 30-м году. Надо работать - меньше говорить и больше делать", - сказал Д.Медведев на совещании...



" Прожектёры " не сдаются)) 

" Луна богата торием и титаном, которые человечество может использовать, заявил научный руководитель Института космических исследований РАН Лев Зеленый.
       "На Луне есть избыток редких металлов: титана, урана и тория", - сказал Л.Зеленый на 43-х академических "Королевских чтениях".
       Он сообщил, что наличие тория говорит о наличии на Луне и других редкоземельных металлов.
       "Конечно, надо исследовать технологиею добычи, экономику, но в тот момент, когда на Земле ресурсы редкоземельных металлов, а без них промышленность задыхается, будут исчерпаны или почти исчерпаны, нам, я думаю, придётся обратить внимание на Луну и, может быть, на некоторые металлические метеориты", - сказал академик.
       Он считает также, что Луна интересна учёным и в качестве площадки для серии астрономических наблюдений, которые нельзя провести на Земле.
       "На Луне нет атмосферы, поэтому там идеальный астроклимат. Особенно интересна Луна с точки зрения радиоастрономии", - отметил Л.Зеленый.
       Он пояснил, что вблизи Земли большое количество радиопомех передатчиков и радаров затрудняет эту работу.
       "Луна, особенно с обратной стороны, это идеальный оазис, там абсолютная электромагнитная тишина. Там хорошо проводить радиоастрономические наблюдения, особенно в низкочастотном диапазоне", - отметил учёный. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500630

C Антарктидой сначала разобрались бы, и станции не хуже "партнёрских" понаставили бы. В т.ч. и для отработки разного рода деятельности и технологий в "условиях приближенных к  .." )


"  В настоящее время формируется концепция посещаемой платформы на окололунной орбите, сообщил во вторник генеральный конструктор Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" по пилотируемым системам и комплексам Евгений Микрин.
       "Хотелось бы, чтобы такая станция была международной. Но здесь необходимо обеспечить равноправное партнерство, как это было сделано в программе Международной космической станции (МКС)", - подчеркнул он, выступая на 43-х Академических чтениях по космонавтике.
       "Имеется концепция создания базового модуля лунной станции. Для его создания может быть взят за основу модуль российского сегмента МКС. Это - научно-энергетический модуль, узловой модуль и двигательный отсек нового корабля "Федерация", - перечислил Е.Микрин."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500612

Буржуи вполне обойдутся своими средствами, американскими или японскими, например)


"  Российских космонавтов снова будет трое в экипаже МКС вместо нынешних двух с сентября этого года, заявил генеральный конструктор по пилотируемым космическим системам и комплексам РКК "Энергия" Евгений Микрин.
       "С сентября 2019 года для интеграции многоцелевого модуля МЛН экипаж российского сегмента МКС должен быть увеличен до трёх человек, для чего необходим запуск четырёх кораблей "Прогресс МС" в год", - сказал Е.Микрин на 43-х академических "Королевских чтениях".
       В последние годы на МКС одновременно находятся два российских космонавта."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500610


" В соответствии с программой импортозамещения во всех приборах для кораблей "Прогресс" и "Союз" осуществляется плановая замена электронной компонентной базы зарубежного производства на российскую, заявил генеральный конструктор Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" по пилотируемым системам и комплексам Евгений Микрин.
       "Ключевые приборы перспективного пилотируемого транспортного корабля "Федерация" разрабатываются исключительно на основе отечественной электронной компонентной базы", - сказал он, выступая во вторник на 43-х Академических чтениях по космонавтике.
       "Для приборов корабля "Федерация" будет максимально использован задел, полученный при создании Научно-энергетического модуля. Дополнительно разработан ряд приборов также с использованием российской электронной компонентной базы", - подчеркнул Е.Микрин.
       "Для создания современных космических аппаратов необходимо использование герметичных сварных конструкций с высоким массовым совершенством. Это обеспечивается внедрением высокопрочных материалов, и в частности, сплавов 1570", - отметил он. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500614

----------


## OKA

" В конструкции разгонного блока "Фрегат", который должен вывести на орбиту первые тестовые спутники британской системы OneWeb, нашли трещину. Об этом РИА Новости сообщил источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"В сварном шве обнаружено нарушение герметичности магистрали подачи гелия", — уточнил собеседник агентства.
Гелий используется для вытеснения топлива при работе двигателей.
Информацию о неполадках в разгонном блоке "Фрегат" РИА Новости подтвердили еще два источника.
В "Роскосмосе" отказались от комментариев.
Запуск с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане запланирован на 20 февраля.

По словам одного из источников, работы по сварке если и можно провести на месте, то только слив топливо. Однако, возможно, "Фрегат" придется отправлять обратно в Россию, поэтому обнаруженная неисправность может грозить отсрочкой.
Вместо "проблемного" можно использовать имеющийся на космодроме Куру запасной разгонный блок, предназначенный для запуска британских спутников группировки O3b. Но он не оборудован видеокамерами, предназначенными для контроля отделения спутников при выведении.
Источник сообщил, что по погодным условиям запуск возможен до конца марта или его придется переносить на конец года.

В июне 2015 года "Роскосмос" подписал с французской Arianespace и британской OneWeb контракт на 21 коммерческий запуск 672 спутников на ракетах-носителях "Союз" с разгонными блоками "Фрегат" с космодромов Куру, Байконур и Восточный.
Разработчик и производитель ракет "Союз" — самарский РКЦ "Прогресс", разгонных блоков "Фрегат" — химкинское НПО имени Лавочкина.

OneWeb планирует создать группировку спутников, которая позволит обеспечить широкополосный доступ в интернет для пользователей по всему миру благодаря полному охвату поверхности Земли.
В числе инвесторов на сайте OneWeb указаны Virgin Group, SoftBank, Airbus, Qualcomm и Coca-Cola.

В прошлом году, по данным СМИ, у компании появились проблемы с получением частот в России: против выделения выступили ФСБ и Роскомнадзор. Несмотря на это, глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин заявлял, что сотрудничество его корпорации с OneWeb будет продолжено.
Гендиректор ракетно-космического центра "Прогресс" Дмитрий Баранов сообщил, что Россия получила миллиард долларов аванса для запусков спутников системы OneWeb с помощью ракет "Союз" и экономического смысла отказываться от договоренностей нет.
Двадцатого февраля планируется вывести на орбиту шесть спутников. Всего, по словам президента OneWeb Грега Уайлера, компания хочет видеть там почти две тысячи спутников. "

https://ria.ru/20190130/1550103248.h...medium=desktop


" Испытания РД-180 прошли успешно

28 января в Научно-испытательном комплексе (НИК-751) АО «НПО Энергомаш» проведено успешное огневое испытание ракетного двигателя РД-180.

По словам начальника НИК-751 Андрея Ушкова, испытания прошли в штатном режиме. «Программа испытаний проведена в полном объеме, — сказал А. Ушков, — замечаний к работе двигателя нет».

Жидкостный ракетный двигатель РД-180 разработан и производится АО «НПО Энергомаш». Предназначен для использования в составе американских ракет-носителей семейства Atlas. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25962/


" Главная медицинская комиссия признала годным Алексея Овчинина к новому полету в космос, сообщает в среду пресс-служба Центра подготовки космонавтов.
       "Сегодня в Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина завершилось заседание Главной медицинской комиссии (ГМК), которая проанализировала данные медицинских обследований командира основного экипажа корабля "Союз МС-12" Алексея Овчинина", - информирует ЦПК.

       В состав ГМК вошли представители ЦПК, госкорпорации "Роскосмос", Федерального медико-биологического агентства, Института медико-биологических проблем РАН, министерства здравоохранения и министерства обороны РФ.
       "По результатам заседания комиссии космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин признан годным к космическому полёту по состоянию здоровья", - сказали в Центре.

       Командир дублирующего экипажа Александр Скворцов был признан годным к полету 26 октября 2018 года.
       А.Овчинин вместе с американским астронавтом Ником Хейгом находился на борту корабля "Союз МС-10" 11 октября 2018 года. Та экспедиция на МКС потерпела неудачу. На запущенной с Байконура ракете "Союз-ФГ" произошла нештатная ситуация, экипажу пришлось совершить аварийную посадку в Казахстане.

       Причиной неудачи позднее был назван неисправный датчик, из-за которого не произошло нормально отделение одного из боковых блоков первой ступени. Вместо того, чтобы отлететь в сторону, он развернулся и ударил по корпусу ракеты "Союз-ФГ", изменив направление ее полета. Сработавшая система аварийного спасения отстрелила спускаемый аппарат с А.Овчининым и Н.Хейгом, которые благополучно приземлились вблизи города Жезказган в Казахстане. После этого запуски ракет типа "Союз" были временно приостановлены.

       Это было первой за 35 лет аварией при запуске пилотируемого космического корабля "Союз".
       После завершения работы аварийной комиссии и четырех успешных пусков в беспилотном режиме, 3 декабря аналогичный "Союз-ФГ" доставил на МКС нынешний экипаж. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500694

----------


## Avia M

В деталях...

перспективный транспортный корабль (ПТК) "Федерация" и лунный взлетно-посадочный комплекс будут запускаться к Луне отдельно. Для этого планируется использовать тяжелые ракеты "Ангара". Первым запустят взлетно-посадочный комплекс, который достигнет окололунной орбиты (высота примерно 100 км) и будет там ожидать прилета "Федерации". Как пояснил аспирант МГТУ им. Н. Э. Баумана, сотрудник РКК "Энергия" Андрей Бычков, ожидание займет шесть месяцев.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6058999

----------


## OKA

> В деталях...
> 
> перспективный транспортный корабль (ПТК) "Федерация" и лунный взлетно-посадочный комплекс будут запускаться к Луне отдельно. Для этого планируется использовать тяжелые ракеты "Ангара". Первым запустят взлетно-посадочный комплекс, который достигнет окололунной орбиты (высота примерно 100 км) и будет там ожидать прилета "Федерации". Как пояснил аспирант МГТУ им. Н. Э. Баумана, сотрудник РКК "Энергия" Андрей Бычков, ожидание займет шесть месяцев.
> 
> https://tass.ru/kosmos/6058999


Может сначала запустятЪ "луноходнаш" ? ))

----------


## OKA

" Первый запуск к Международной космической станции (МКС) корабля "Союз МС" в беспилотном варианте на модернизированной ракете "Союз-2" состоится в августе, следует из материалов ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия".
       Согласно представленным на "Королевских чтениях" данным, в этом году запланированы четыре запуска кораблей "Союз". Три из них - весной, в июле и сентябре - будут пилотируемыми, причем с сентября на МКС отправятся сразу трое россиян. Четвертый "Союз" планировалось отправить в сентябре в беспилотном варианте, однако, согласно данным РКК "Энергия", он отправится в августе.
       Эта информация приведена на одном из слайдов презентации к докладу генерального конструктора по пилотируемым космическим системам и комплексам РКК "Энергия" Евгения Микрина.
       Корабль доставит на МКС груз для ее экипажа, на орбиту его должна вывести модернизированная ракета-носитель "Союз-2", оснащенная цифровой системой управления. Ранее эта ракета не использовалась для запуска пилотируемых кораблей, с ее помощью отправлялись грузовые корабли "Прогресс" и спутники.
       РКК "Энергия" называет "Союз" в беспилотном варианте транспортным грузовым кораблем повышенной грузоподъемности: на МКС он сможет доставить 3,4 тонны грузов, тогда как грузовые "Прогрессы" несут до 2,6 тонны.
       Ранее сообщалось, что запуск беспилотного "Союз МС-14" на ракете "Союз 2.1а" запланирован на сентябрь 2019 года.
       При запуске беспилотного корабля "Союз МС-14" планируется провести тестирование взаимодействия системы аварийного спасения и новой ракеты "Союз-2", которая с 2020 года должна прийти на смену носителю "Союз-ФГ".
       В "Энергии" ранее подчеркивали, что беспилотный корабль "Союз МС" - это не новая модификация пилотируемого корабля. От обычного серийного корабля этот вариант "Союза МС" отличает модернизированная система управления движением и навигации (СУДН) c соответствующей доработкой отдельных бортовых систем.
       "Наша задача - испытать эту систему, а также проверить интеграцию корабля с ракетой-носителем "Союз-2.1а", - заявлял Е.Микрин.
       При этом грузовозвращаемый корабль появится только к 2022 году.
       "В "Союзе ГВК" - более глубокая доработка бортовых систем, другой головной обтекатель (без системы аварийного спасения). На орбиту грузовик сможет доставлять 2 тонны грузов, а возвращать на Землю - 500 кг, при этом в отделяемом отсеке корабля можно будет разместить еще около тонны предназначенного к утилизации груза, который будет сгорать в плотных слоях атмосферы. Для запуска корабля планируется использовать ракету-носитель большей грузоподъемности - "Союз-2.1б". Создание корабля "Союз ГВК" планируется завершить в 2022-м году", - говорилось в сообщении, ранее распространенном РКК "Энергия". "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500792

----------


## OKA

> " В конструкции разгонного блока "Фрегат", который должен вывести на орбиту первые тестовые спутники британской системы OneWeb, нашли трещину. Об этом РИА Новости сообщил источник в ракетно-космической отрасли...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190130/1550103248.h...medium=desktop


" Специалисты НПО имени Лавочкина, изготовившего разгонный блок "Фрегат", вылетают на космодром Куру для его дополнительных испытаний, точная дата запуска спутников OneWeb будет известна через два дня, сообщили журналистам в четверг в госкорпорации "Роскосмос".
       "Специалисты НПО им. Лавочкина проводят предстартовые проверки разгонного блока "Фрегат", который выведет на орбиту космические аппараты серии OneWeb с космодрома Куру. Сегодня представители предприятия вылетят во французскую Гвиану для проведения дополнительных испытаний "Фрегата" на месте", - сказали в Роскосмосе.
       "Точная дата готовности к пуску будет установлена экспертами в течение двух дней", - отметили в госкорпорации.
       В Роскосмосе заявили, что в ходе проведения предстартовых операций могут быть выявлены различные отклонения, которые устраняются до запуска ракеты космического назначения.
       "Для сохранения полезной нагрузки и успешного ее выведения госкорпорация "Роскосмос" внедряет многофазные проверки как на предприятиях отрасли, так и непосредственно перед запуском", - сообщили в госкорпорации.
       Ранее компания OneWeb сообщила, что технические проблемы были выявлены в разгонном блоке "Фрегат". В OneWeb отметили, что инженеры компании вместе со специалистами компании Arianespace вместе изучают выявленную проблему и ее влияние на сроки запуска.
       Запуск планировался на 20 февраля с космодрома Куру во французской Гвиане, однако глава OneWeb Грег Уайлер написал в Twitter, что старт перенесен на неопределенный срок.
       Накануне в СМИ появилась информация о проблемах с разгонным блоком "Фрегат", выявленных при подготовке запуска "Союза" со спутниками OneWeb на космодроме Куру.
       В пресс-службе госкорпорации "Роскосмос" "Интерфаксу" заявили, что возможные отклонения при подготовке к запуску ракеты "Союз" с разгонным блоком "Фрегат" будут устранены до запуска.
       Компания OneWeb планирует создать группировку из большого количества спутников, которая позволит обеспечить широкополосный доступ в интернет для пользователей по всему миру благодаря полному охвату поверхности Земли.
       В 2015 году Россия подписала контракт на запуски ракет "Союз" со спутниками OneWeb с 2017 по 2019 год. Запуски будут осуществляться с трех космодромов: Байконур, Восточный и Куру, 17 из них - с российских площадок.
       Осенью 2018 года газета "Коммерсантъ" сообщила, что программа OneWeb вызывает опасения у ФСБ РФ. По данным издания, в конце октября представитель службы заявил об отсутствии гарантий, "что система спутниковой связи не носит разведывательного характера и не сможет нанести ущерб интересам РФ". "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500794


" Линейка высокоточной спутниковой геодезической аппаратуры, выпускаемая на уральском предприятии холдинга "Швабе", получила официальное название Genesis.
       "Наименование внесено в реестр товарных знаков и знаков обслуживания Федеральной службы по интеллектуальной собственности", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы холдинга, распространённом в четверг.
       Обладателем исключительных прав на распоряжение наименованием Genesis в отношении спутниковой геодезической продукции в РФ стал Уральский оптико-механический завод имени Яламова (УОМЗ) холдинга "Швабе".
       Создаваемая здесь аппаратура позволяет вести высокоточные геодезические работы без необходимости прямой видимости между соседними пунктами с высокой производительностью.
       ГНСС-оборудование имеет широкий спектр применения в различных сферах экономики и промышленности, среди которых строительство, сельское хозяйство, нефте- и газодобыча, управление железнодорожным и автомобильным транспортом и другие.
       Генеральный директор УОМЗ Анатолий Слудных отметил, что исключительные права на название Genesis в отношении высокоточной спутниковой геодезии - важный шаг, который позволит повысить узнаваемость продукции на рынке.
       В 2019 году планируется расширение линейки за счёт локализации производства нового типа спутникового приемника. Прибор будет отличаться улучшенными точностными характеристиками и компактным размером. Кроме того, он будет оснащен опцией интеллектуального контроля производства работ, способным подавать голосовые команды в процессе их выполнения", - сообщил А.Слудных, которого цитирует пресс-служба "Швабе".
       В составе линейки высокоточной ГНСС-аппаратуры на производственной площадке УОМЗ выпускаются мультисистемные многочастотные спутниковые приемники, смарт-терминал, референцная станция и полевой контроллер. "Изделия поддерживают все актуальные спутниковые системы, в том числе ГЛОНАСС, BEIDOU, GPS, GALILEO и QZSS, системы широкозонной дифференциальной коррекции SBAS, а также используют широкий ряд технологий связи, в числе которых GSM, Wi-Fi, УКВ и другие", - сообщает пресс-служба. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500800

----------


## OKA

" Ближайшие запуски американских космических кораблей к МКС перенесены на более поздний срок, сообщил РИА Новости в четверг источник в российской ракетно-космической отрасли.

Ранее другой источник сообщил РИА Новости, что запуск разработанного компанией SpaceX Илона Маска космического корабля Dragon-2 к МКС в беспилотном режиме перенесен с конца февраля на первую половину марта.

"У американских коллег сдвинулся не только запуск корабля Dragon-2 в беспилотном режиме, а вообще все ближайшие запуски их кораблей к МКС. К примеру, старт грузового корабля Dragon, намечавшийся на 16 марта, отложен на середину апреля. А запуск корабля Starliner фирмы Boeing в беспилотном режиме, планировавшийся на 28 марта, перенесен на первую половину мая", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Ранее источник РИА Новости сообщал, что в пилотируемом режиме Dragon-2 отправится к МКС в июле 2019 года. На нем полетят астронавты НАСА Роберт Бенкен и Дуглас Херли. Оба полета - беспилотный и пилотируемый - будут испытательными, после чего корабль Dragon-2 будет сертифицирован НАСА для штатных полетов на МКС.

В 2012–2018 годах к МКС было запущено 17 грузовых кораблей Dragon (один запуск в 2015 году был аварийным). На базе Dragon компания SpaceX создала корабль Dragon-2, который будет летать на станцию в двух вариантах: Crew Dragon - с экипажем и Cargo Dragon - с грузами.

Другой американский космический корабль Starliner создается компанией Boeing. По словам источника РИА Новости, его запуск к МКС в беспилотном режиме намечается на май 2019 года, в пилотируемом - на 27 августа. Во втором полете в корабле будут находиться астронавты НАСА Майкл Финк и Николь Аунапу Манн, а также астронавт Boeing Кристофер Фергюсон. Оба полета - беспилотный и пилотируемый - будут испытательными, после чего корабль Starliner будет сертифицирован НАСА для штатных полетов на МКС. "

https://ria.ru/20190131/1550174772.html


Познавательные ролики :

https://www.youtube.com/user/threedaysfaq/videos

----------


## Avia M

> " В конструкции разгонного блока "Фрегат", который должен вывести на орбиту первые тестовые спутники британской системы OneWeb, нашли трещину.


Герметик привезённый со станции пригодился!  :Cool: 

Специалисты на космодроме Куру (Французская Гвиана) устранили микроотверстие в разгонном блоке "Фрегат"

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6065095

----------


## OKA

" Совет директоров ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия" утвердил исполняющего обязанности главы корпорации Николая Севастьянова единственным кандидатом для голосования акционеров по вопросу назначения на эту должность на постоянной основе.
       Как сообщает корпорация, совет директоров корпорации единогласно принял решение внести кандидатуру Н.Севастьянова на голосование на всеобщем собрании акционеров.
       Голосование завершится к 5 марта.
       Н.Севастьянов был назначен временно исполняющим обязанности главы корпорации решением совета директоров 24 января, он сменил на этом посту Сергея Романова, который остался в компании, перейдя на должность первого заместителя генерального директора.
       Н.Севастьянов стал уже третьим руководителем РКК "Энергия" за последние полгода. До августа корпорацию возглавлял Владимир Солнцев, которого на этой должности сменил главный конструктор пилотируемых космических комплексов РКК "Энергия" С.Романов.
       Сам Н.Севастьянов до 25 января исполнял обязанности гендиректора головной научной организации "Роскосмоса" - ЦНИИмаш - и являлся основным претендентом на конкурсе по замещению должности главы этого института на постоянной основе, однако снял свою кандидатуру. Ранее Н.Севастьянов уже возглавлял РКК "Энергия" в 2005-2007 годах. ЦНИИмаш возглавил генеральный директор ФГУП "Инжтехцентр Минобороны России" Сергей Коблов."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500867


" Комиссия госкорпорации "Роскосмос" на космодроме Восточный изучает возможность создания инфраструктуры для сверхтяжелой ракеты и оценивает возможность возобновления запусков ракет по программе "Старт-1", сообщает госкорпорация.
       "В понедельник под руководством исполнительного директора по обеспечению качества и надежности госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Александра Лопатина на космодром Восточный прибыла рекогносцировочная комиссия по привязке к местности объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры космического ракетного комплекса сверхтяжелого класса, транспортно-энергетического модуля для перспективных космических программ и оценки возможности возобновления запусков ракет легкого класса типа "Старт-1", - говорится в сообщении.
       Специалисты предприятий ракетно-комической отрасли отработали предполагаемые места для строительства объектов наземной инфраструктуры и определились с наиболее рациональными местами с учетом мест расположения существующих объектов. "Результаты работы комиссии будут использованы при разработке эскизных проектов и формировании Федеральной целевой программы "Создание космического ракетного комплекса сверхтяжелого класса на 2020-2030 годы", формируемом госкорпорацией "Роскосмос" в соответствии с указом президента РФ", - отметили в корпорации.
       Семейство конверсионных многоцелевых транспортабельных ракетно-космических комплексов (РКК) "Старт" включало самостоятельно разработанные и эксплуатировавшиеся независимо друг от друга РКК "Старт-1" (четырехступенчатый носитель) и РКК "Старт" (пятиступенчатый носитель). В основе этой техники - боевые ракетные мобильные комплексы "Пионер" и "Тополь".
       "Старт-1" - экологически чистый твердотопливный носитель, предназначавшийся для запуска малогабаритных космических аппаратов на низкие околоземные орбиты, в том числе спутников связи, дистанционного зондирования Земли, экологического контроля.
       Запуск производился с подвижного пускового агрегата "Старт", на котором в горизонтальном состоянии размещался контейнер с ракетой-носителем. Примерно за полторы минуты до намеченного времени запуска контейнер с ракетой принимал вертикальное положение, затем производился минометный выброс ракеты из контейнера. При достижении высоты 30 метров включались двигатели первой ступени. Дальнейшее управление РН производилось автоматически.
       Первый запуск РН "Старт-1" был произведен 25 марта 1993 года с космодрома Плесецк. Первым космическим аппаратом, выведенным ракетой- носителем "Старт-1" 4 марта 1997 года на круговую солнечно-синхронную орбиту с космодрома Свободный, был российский космический аппарат "Зея".
       В декабре 1997 года был выведен на орбиту космический аппарат Early Bird-1, выполненный в рамках российско-американской программы фирмы Earth Watch США и НТЦ "Комплекс - МИТ" (Россия). В декабре 2000 года проведен запуск космического аппарата EROS-A1 фирмы West Indian Space (Израиль). В феврале 2001 года выполнен запуск космического аппарата Odin шведской корпорации Swedish Space Corporation.
       В декабре генконструктор Московского института теплотехники Юрий Соломонов в интервью "Коммерсанту" сообщил, что первый старт после возобновления программы может состояться в 2022 году."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500872



" Существующая практика очищения геостационарной орбиты (ГСО, высота примерно 36 тысяч км, - "ИФ") путем вывода отработавших космических аппаратов (КА) на более высокую орбиту захоронения не совсем правильна, заявил в пятницу представитель реутовского "НПО машиностроения" Павел Аверьянов
       "Предлагается отводить отработавшие КА с ГСО не вверх, а вниз", - сказал он на 22-й (Челомеевской) секции 43-х Академических "Королевских чтений" по космонавтике
       По его данным, "к настоящему времени на ГСО побывали около 1200 объектов".
       "Несмотря на то, что сейчас КА имеют срок активного существования порядка 15 лет, их количество, а также количество мусора (отработавших КА) растет с каждым годом. Это увеличивает риск столкновения отработавших КА с действующими, поскольку первые начинают дрейфовать с точки стояния, и ведут себя нестационарно, плоскости их орбит начинают пересекаться с экваториальной. Появляться вероятность опасного столкновения в узлах пересечения орбит", - сказал П.Аверьянов.
       Первый спутник был запущен на ГСО в 1964г., выработал свой ресурс примерно 50 лет назад.
       П.Аверьянов напомнил, что, в соответствии с международными рекомендациями от 2003 года, КА должны освобождать свои места на ГСО путем уведения на орбиту захоронения. Это - вверх или вниз на высоту порядка 235 км относительно высоты ГСО и по широте плюс-минус 15 градусов. "За прошедшее время порядка 500 объектов было уведено вверх, вниз - около 100", - сказал П.Аверьянов.
       По его оценке, "опасность заключается в том, что спутники начали уводить вверх при том, что необходимо уводить не вверх, а вниз, поскольку в первом случае защищаемая область ГСО все равно пересекается, и в случае столкновения многочисленные фрагменты уйдут на меньшую высоту и будут угрожать спутникам, находящимся на ГСО".
       "Предлагается выводить отработавшие КА с ГСО на орбиты захоронения не вверх, а вниз", - заключил П.Аверьянов. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500881






> Герметик привезённый со станции пригодился! 
> 
> Специалисты на космодроме Куру (Французская Гвиана) устранили микроотверстие в разгонном блоке "Фрегат"
> 
> https://tass.ru/kosmos/6065095


Тот самый ?

Magnifique !   :Biggrin: 

Что-то многовато становится "микроотверстий " , на все может штатного супергерметика не хватить))

Без синей изоленты и пластилина- никак))


Познавательный твиттер морпеха Макклейн :

"Солдат-астронавт" , и всё такое))

https://twitter.com/AstroAnnimal

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/188158.html

----------


## OKA

" Информационное сообщение

В связи с инсинуациями отдельных СМИ относительно «расходования бюджетных средств», Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» считает необходимым разъяснить представителям средств массовой информации вопросы осуществления закупок авиатранспортных услуг.

В соответствии с решением Наблюдательного совета Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» в бюджете госкорпорации предусмотрены расходы на организацию чартерных воздушных перевозок делегаций, возглавляемых генеральным директором Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» (статья бюджета — «Организация перелетов»). Планирование бюджета по указанной статье осуществляется в соответствии с годовым планом выездных инспекционных поездок делегаций на предприятия ракетно-космической промышленности, а также в рамках международной деятельности в космической сфере (участие в пусковых мероприятиях, научных симпозиумах, тематических выставках), предусматривающей перелеты за пределы России. Закупки авиатранспортных услуг осуществляются Роскосмосом у собственной дочерней организации — ПО «Космос», имеющей парк самолетов ТУ-134, и проводятся на собственные средства Госкорпорации, а не из федерального бюджета. При этом закупка услуг, связанных со служебной командировкой должностных лиц Роскосмоса, осуществлялась у единственного поставщика по правилам Федерального закона от 18 июля 2011 г. № 223-ФЗ «О закупках товаров, работ, услуг отдельными видами юридических лиц». Согласно части 5 статьи 4 указанного закона, регулирующей порядок информационного обеспечения закупок, информация о такой закупке, предусмотренная Положением о закупках Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», была размещена в единой информационной системе в сфере закупок.

С мая 2018 года, когда Госкорпорацию возглавил Дмитрий Рогозин, транспортные услуги у сторонних организаций не приобретались.

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» с целью оптимизации затрат при организации чартерных воздушных перевозок за собственные средства по статье «Организация перелетов» разработала проект приказа оптимизации «О стоимости доставки пассажиров в попутном направлении», предусматривающий порядок взимания платы с пассажиров перевозимых в попутном направлении. Также с целью снижения стоимости летного часа на авиаперелеты дочерней организации ПО «Космос» предприятиям ракетно-космической промышленности рекомендовано при организации доставки своих работников на космодромы в пусковые периоды вахтовым методом пользоваться преимущественно услугами указанной корпоративной авиакомпании.

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» продолжит использовать услуги своей дочерней компании «ПО «Космос» и призывает средства массовой информации предоставлять объективную информацию общественности, исключив возможность для безответственных спекуляций. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25993/

----------


## Avia M

"Первый двигатель РД-171МВ для новейшей ракеты среднего класса "Союз-5" "Иртыш" собран на подмосковном НПО "Энергомаш" и готовится к огневым испытаниям. По мощности ему нет равных в мире"

https://ria.ru/20190208/1550584887.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Red307

Священникам православного храма, расположенного на космодроме Байконур, настоятелям отцу Сергию и отцу Михаилу, присвоили звание "Заслуженный испытатель космической техники", сообщают казахские СМИ.
Они получат соответствующие удостоверения Федерации космонавтики России.

Священники освящают космические ракеты, корабли и спутники с 1998 года. С 1998 года на Байконуре с техникой, которая была освящена, не произошло ни одной аварии.

Два "Протона", потерпевших катастрофу в 1999 году, были не освященными. Тогда заказчики коммерческих спутников не пожелали освящать ракеты.

В настоящее время на космодроме освящены практически все технологические площадки и освящается каждая запускаемая ракета, это стало традицией.

С недавнего времени все экипажи также освящаются священниками храма Святого Георгия Победоносца.

https://ria.ru/20040506/584221.html

----------


## Avia M

> Священникам православного храма, расположенного на космодроме Байконур, настоятелям отцу Сергию и отцу Михаилу, присвоили звание "Заслуженный испытатель космической техники"


Знак «Заслуженный испытатель космической техники» Бюро Президиума Федерации космонавтики (ФК) России учредило почетное звание “Заслуженный испытатель космической техники”, которое решением президента ФК России присваивается гражданам Российской Федерации, иностранным гражданам, а также лицам без гражданства *за непосредственное участие в испытаниях космических комплексов* (систем) и их составных частей различного вида базирования.

Президенту виднее, полагаю заслужили, испытывали...

----------


## Nazar

> Они получат соответствующие удостоверения Федерации космонавтики России.


И пенсию попам усиленную и проезд в метро бесплатный...

----------


## Avia M

> и проезд в метро бесплатный...


К чему поездки? Целый "анклав" построят. Судя по эскизным проектам, задорого...




> Роскосмос планирует создать ситуационный центр и еще один Центр управления полетами (ЦУП) в рамках будущего Национального космического центра в Москве.


https://tass.ru/kosmos/6149318

----------


## Red307

И название правильное придумают.



> Многоразовый пилотируемый космический корабль «Федерация» сменит название, рассказал глава «Роскосмоса» Дмитрий Рогозин, передает корреспондент РБК.
> 
> «Корабль раньше назывался «Федерация», теперь будет называться более мужским названием, все-таки корабль должен не как девочка называться, мужским именем», — заявил Рогозин.
> 
> Ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия» разрабатывает шестиместный пилотируемый космический корабль «Федерация» с 2009 года. Планируется, что он придет на смену кораблям «Союз» и автоматическим грузовым кораблям «Прогресс» и будет доставлять людей и грузы на околоземную орбиту и к Луне. В бюджете космической программы на 2016–2025 годы на создание корабля заложено 59 млрд руб.
> 
> В июле 2017 года Рогозин, который тогда курировал космическую отрасль на посту вице-премьера, сообщил, что первый пуск корабля с экипажем намечен на конец 2024 года. До этого планируется провести тестовые пуски (тестовый полет запланирован на 2022 год).
> 
> Название «Федерация» было присвоено кораблю в результате народного конкурса в 2015 году, который проводили совместно РКК «Энергия», ОРКК и «Роскосмос». Всего было предложено 5 817 вариантов названия.
> ...


Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_me...from=from_main

----------


## Avia M

> И название правильное придумают.


Перебор с перетрубациями! "Милиция-полиция", или как корабль назовешь, так и полетит? Так у Федерации, полет нормальный...

----------


## Red307

> Перебор с перетрубациями! "Милиция-полиция", или как корабль назовешь, так и полетит? Так у Федерации, полет нормальный...


Может он намекает на название "Владимир"))

----------


## Avia M

> Может он намекает на название "Владимир"))


Отставить! Пробовали... https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B8%D1%80%C2%BB

----------


## Red307

> Отставить! Пробовали... https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B8%D1%80%C2%BB


Слово "князь" лишнее. Да и нынешнего "Владимира" тогда ещё мало кто знал. А в этом году юбилей - 20 лет у власти.

----------


## OKA

" Первые шесть спутников, которые заложат основу будущей низкоорбитальной системы связи компании OneWeb, успешно выведены на расчетную орбиту разгонным блоком "Фрегат". 

Трансляцию миссии вела в YouTube компания Arianespace.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRn...-t4A-HgudM7aLQ

"Сегодняшний вечер [можно считать] полностью успешным. , Arianespace рада сообщить, что шесть первых спутников компании OneWeb отделились на расчетной орбите", - заявил исполнительный директор компании Arianespace Стефан Исраэль.

С выведением спутников на расчетные орбиты главу компании OneWeb Грега Уайлера поздравил генеральный директор госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Дмитрий Рогозин.

Запуск прошел в штатном режиме, ракета стартовала с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане в 18:37 по местному времени (00:37 мск). Первые два аппарата отделились спустя 1 час и 4 минуты после старта от закрепленного на "Фрегате" механизма. Он разработан специально для этих спутников и рассчитан на более чем 30 аппаратов. Подтверждения от остальных четырех пришлось ждать дольше запланированных 19 минут, но в конечном итоге информация была получена к радости всех участников миссии.

Каждый из аппаратов весом 147,7 кг, созданных в сотрудничестве с компанией Airbus, оборудован двумя солнечными батареями (средняя мощность в рабочем состоянии - 210 Вт), плазменной двигательной установкой и бортовым датчиком спутниковой навигации GPS. Первые шесть спутников расположатся на высоте 1,2 тыс. км над поверхностью Земли. Их предполагаемый срок службы составляет пять лет.

В общей сложности OneWeb намеревается развернуть на околоземной орбите порядка 600 спутников и начать их коммерческое использование в 2020 году. К 2021 году OneWeb намерена обеспечить 24-часовое покрытие Земли связью. Спутники будут работать в Ka и Ku-диапазоне радиочастотного спектра. В рамках контракта, подписанного в 2015 году между Arianespace и OneWeb, планируется 21 запуск аппаратов российскими ракетами-носителями "Союз" с космодромов Куру и Байконур с опционом на пять дополнительных стартов.

По заявлению разработчиков, абоненты низкоорбитальной системы OneWeb смогут получать доступ в интернет со скоростями, сравнимыми с доступом по выделенной наземной оптоволоконной линии. Первоначально скорость будет составлять более 500 мегабит в секунду, с вводом аппаратов второго поколения компания рассчитывает увеличить ее до 2,5 гигабит в секунду. Абоненты смогут принимать сигнал с помощью специальных терминалов, их можно будет устанавливать у себя дома, в общественных местах, на транспортных средствах (в т. ч. самолетах). В январе 2019 года сообщалось, что стоимость одного такого устройства не будет превышать $200-300. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6167702


Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6065095

Вот и хорошо ! 

Дырки заклеили, трещины замазали, ракета ушла, спутники на орбите, деньги получили)))

----------


## OKA

"  Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» и NASA достигли консенсуса по обеспечению безопасности экипажа и самой Международной космической станции (МКС) во время проведения автоматической стыковки космического корабля Dragon 2 к американскому сегменту станции. Специалисты Центра управления полетами и оперативной группы управления российским сегментом МКС также будут контролировать процесс стыковки согласно протоколу, в котором установлено, что в случае отклонения режима сближения от штатного, попытка стыковки будет прекращена.

Специалисты Роскосмоса и NASA, изучая возможные нештатные ситуации при стыковке американских коммерческих кораблей с МКС напрямую (минуя манипулятор на американском сегменте), пришли к мнению, что при выполнении некоторых сценариев стыковочных операций повышается риск для станции и экипажа. В результате кропотливой работы специалисты Роскосмоса и NASA выработали варианты действий для снижения этого риска и договорились о проведении такого вида стыковки.

При этом стороны также проработали алгоритм действий во время проведения автоматической стыковки. Так, будут закрыты четыре люка в американском сегменте, куда будет пристыковываться американский корабль. В случае возникновения нештатной ситуации экипаж перейдет сначала на российский сегмент МКС, а затем на корабль «Союз МС-11». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26155/



".. Crew Dragon (Dragon 2) - новый многоразовый корабль американской компании SpaceX, его первый старт к МКС запланирован на субботу в непилотируемом режиме. Он будет выведен на орбиту ракетой-носителем Falcon 9.
       Первый пилотируемый полет с экипажем в составе астронавтов-ветеранов Дуга Херли и Боба Бенкена, которые ранее летали на "Шаттлах", планируется осуществить в июле этого же года. Корабль отправится на МКС в двухнедельный полет.
       Перед этим будут еще проведены два непилотируемых испытательных пуска корабля по неполной циклограмме для проверки надежности системы аварийного спасения капсулы экипажа.
       Коммерческие пилотируемые запуски нового корабля впервые после окончания американской программы многоразовых "Шаттлов" в 2011 году позволят НАСА избавиться от зависимости от российских "Союзов", которые в настоящее время являются единственным средством доставки астронавтов США, европейских стран, Канады и Японии на МКС, отмечают западные наблюдатели.
       В настоящее время корпорация Boeing в рамках контракта с НАСА также работает над созданием пилотируемого корабля, который называется CST-100 Starliner. Первый испытательный полет корабля без экипажа планируется осуществить в марте следующего года. Пилотируемый полет корабля планируется осуществить в августе 2019 года. Перед этим также состоятся два пуска с испытанием работы его системы аварийного спасения.
       SpaceX ведет работу по созданию своего корабля в рамках контракта с НАСА на сумму $2,6 млрд. Компания имеет также контракт с НАСА в размере $2 млрд на 20 запусков корабля в варианте космического "грузовика".
       Boeing имеет контракт с НАСА на строительство своего космического корабля на сумму $4,2 млрд. В отличие от спускаемого корабля компании SpaceX, который приводняется в океане, спускаемый корабль CST-100 Starliner будет приземляться на сушу в западной части США..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=503080

Морпехша после полёта озолотится на мемуарах  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Crew Dragon успешно состыковался с МКС

Космический корабль Crew Dragon успешно состыковался с МКС в полностью автоматическом режиме, несмотря на некоторые опасения со стороны NASA и «Роскосмоса». За стыковкой можно было наблюдать в трансляции NASA.




Crew Dragon — один из двух пилотируемых кораблей, созданных в рамках программы NASA по стимулированию разработки космических кораблей частными компаниями Commercial Crew Program. Crew Dragon в зависимости от комплектации вмещает экипаж из 4 или 7 человек и может провести в пристыкованном к МКС состоянии более 200 дней.Первый беспилотный запуск корабля состоялся 2 марта, на МКС в одном из кресел Crew Dragon отправился манекен «Рипли».

Обычно на последнем этапе стыковки кораблей с МКС используется роботизированный манипулятор Canadarm2, однако стыковка с Crew Dragon должна пройти в полностью автоматическом режиме, причем это будет первая стыковка с использованием международного стыковочного адаптера IDA, спроектированного для частных космических кораблей. Адаптер IDA доставлен на МКС и установлен в 2016 году, но до сих пор не использовался. Поскольку процедура автоматической стыковыки через IDA еще не опробована, NASA и «Роскосмос» договорились о следующих мерах безопасности. Во-первых, выбрана траектория, которая исключает столкновение корабля с МКС на протяжении всего пути, кроме последних 40 метров. Во-вторых, незадолго до стыковки астронавты в американском сегменте закроют четыре люка, соединяющие сегменты станции. В-третьих, NASA и «Роскосмос» договорились об эвакуации экипажа американского сегмента станции в российский сегмент и пилотируемый корабль «Союз МС-11» в случае нештатной ситуации.

Непосредственно перед стыковкой было проведено несколько тестов, в том числе маневрирование корабля на расстоянии от станции, а также отмена и возобновление сближения с разного расстояния. Также экипаж МКС успешно испытал удаленное управление Crew Dragon, передав команду на включение навигационных огней.

После проведенных тестов Crew Dragon успешно состыковался с МКС, мягкая стыковка состоялась в 13:51 по москвоскому времени, жесткая сцепка произошла в 14:02. После нормализации давления, примерно через два часа после стыковки, экипаж МКС сможет открыть люк и посетить корабль.

Корабль проведет на орбите пять дней, а затем вернется на Землю. Миссия DM-1 (Demo-1) завершится приводнением Crew Dragon в Атлантическом океане в 390 километрах к востоку от мыса Канаверал 8 марта.

Изначально заявки на участие в Commercial Crew Program подали 36 компаний-претендентов, но на сегодняшний день остались только Boeing с кораблем CTS-100 Starliner и SpaceX с кораблем Crew Dragon, а последним выбывшим участником оказалась компания Sierra Nevada Corporation с многоразовым космопланом Dream Chaser. С Boeing и SpaceX NASA заключило контракты на запуски к МКС. После успешного запуска Crew Dragon на орбиту первый полет CTS-100 Starliner, разработанного Boeing, запланирован на апрель. Ожидается, что после тестовых полетов без экипажа корабли начнут выполнять пилотируемые полеты к МКС (для SpaceX такой полет состоится не раньше июня, а Boeing отправит астронавтов на орбиту в августе).

Николай Воронцов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/03/docking-complete

----------


## Avia M

> " Crew Dragon успешно состыковался с МКС


Вчера на концерте Дидье Маруани, Федор Юрчихин со сцены, очень восторженно отозвался о достижениях Маска. Это явно была не реклама.
А вот реклама Роскосмоса, пару раз прозвучала из уст ведущего... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Россия должна создать современные военные космические аппараты, с помощью которых станет возможным получение самых точных разведывательных и картографических данных, заявил министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.
       "Наша задача - создать современные спутники, способные предоставлять еще более точные разведывательные и картографические данные. С этой целью ведется ряд опытно-конструкторских работ, ход выполнения которых обсудим на совещании", - сказал С.Шойгу во вторник на селекторном совещании в Минобороны РФ.
       Как отметил министр, в послании Федеральному Собранию президент России Владимир Путин заявил, что кардинальные изменения в области связи, навигации, систем дистанционного зондирования Земли требуют кратного увеличения возможностей спутниковой группировки. "В этом контексте министерство обороны продолжает активно заниматься технологическим переоснащением космических аппаратов военного назначения", - сказал С.Шойгу. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=503356


" На Байконуре продолжается подготовка к запланированному на 14 марта полету ракеты космического назначения с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем (ТПК) «Союз МС-12» к Международной космической станции (МКС).

Подготовка ТПК «Союз МС-12» к старту по программе МКС ведется в монтажно-испытательном корпусе космодрома Байконур, куда корабль был доставлен в субботу, 2 марта. После заправки компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами его установили на стапель для проведения дальнейших предстартовых работ.

Сегодня, 4 марта, в соответствии с графиком подготовки специалисты корпорации «Энергия» завершили комплекс технологических операций по стыковке космического корабля «Союз МС-12» с переходным отсеком ракеты-носителя.

Запуск ТПК «Союз МС-12» с экипажем очередной длительной экспедиции на МКС запланирован на 14 марта 2019 года с площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома Байконур. В составе основного экипажа МКС-59/60 — космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин и астронавты НАСА Ник Хейг и Кристина Кук. Их дублёры — космонавт Роскосмоса Александр Скворцов, астронавт ЕКА Лука Пармитано и астронавт НАСА Эндрю Морган. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26171/


"  Во ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» осуществлены кадровые перестановки.

Роман Бобков, ранее занимавший должность заместителя директора филиала Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» на космодроме Байконур, назначен директором филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» — Космический центр «Восточный».

В свою очередь, Валинур Агишев, ранее занимавший пост директора КЦ «Восточный», станет директором филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» — Космический центр «Южный».

Андрей Охлопков, генеральный директор ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ»: «Задачи, которые стоят перед космодромом Восточный — грандиозны. У нас впереди «Ангара», запуск сверхтяжелой ракеты и отработка инфраструктуры для пилотируемых пусков. Роман Валерьевич имеет большой опыт управления ракетно-космическими подразделениями, а коллектив на Восточном уже сложился и выполнил не одну задачу государственной важности».

Валинур Светланович Агишев родился 9 января 1964 г. Окончил Военный инженерный институт им. А. Ф. Можайского по специальности «Летательные аппараты и двигатели». Более 20 лет прослужил в вооруженных силах на космодроме Байконур, работал в филиале ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» — КЦ «Южный». С июля 2017 г возглавлял Космический центр «Восточный».

Роман Валерьевич Бобков родился 12 сентября 1974 г. Окончил Нижегородский государственный технический университет. С 1997 г. служил на космодроме Байконур. Входит в отраслевой кадровый резерв Роскосмоса. 

ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» — одно из основополагающих предприятий аэрокосмической отрасли, которое специализируется на создании наземной космической инфраструктуры и управляет космодромами России. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26174/





> Вчера на концерте Дидье Маруани, Федор Юрчихин со сцены, очень восторженно отозвался о достижениях Маска. Это явно была не реклама.
> А вот реклама Роскосмоса, пару раз прозвучала из уст ведущего...


Ну Маск явно неоднозначная фигура)) Под маской "частного космоса", много госчиновников амерских свои " карманные интересы " прячут )))



Как всегда познавательно :

" Как рос пилотируемый «Дракон» " :



Разведчица-морпехша довольна)) Растят , видать барышню для должности в ихнем новом "спэйскомадовании" )) 

Плюшевый глобус странно выглядит  :Biggrin: 

https://lozga.livejournal.com/189337.html

----------


## OKA

"  Решением внеочередного общего собрания акционеров ПАО «РКК «Энергия», состоявшегося в форме заочного голосования (дата окончания голосования 5 марта 2019 года), генеральным директором Корпорации был избран Николай Николаевич Севастьянов.

Николай Николаевич Севастьянов

Родился 30 апреля 1961 года в г. Челябинске.

Образование

1984 г. — Московский физико-технический институт (МФТИ), факультет «Аэрофизика и космические исследования».


Биография

1984–1993 гг. — специалист НПО «Энергия» по разработке систем управления космических аппаратов.

1992–2005 гг. — основатель и генеральный директор ОАО «Газком» (переименовано в ОАО «Газпром космические системы» в 2008 году).

1995–2000 гг. — заместитель генерального конструктора РКК «Энергия» им. С. П. Королёва по автоматическим космическим системам.

2005–2007 гг. — президент и генеральный конструктор РКК «Энергия» им. С. П. Королёва.

2008 г. — заместитель председателя Правительства Амурской области по организации строительства космодрома «Восточный».

2008–2018 гг. — генеральный конструктор, руководитель головного конструкторского бюро АО «Газпром космические системы».

2010–2018 гг. — заведующий кафедрой Томского государственного университета.

Июнь–сентябрь 2018 г. — и. о. первого заместителя гендиректора Роскосмоса.

Cентябрь 2018 г. — январь 2019 г. — и. о. генерального директора ФГУП ЦНИИмаш.

С 25 января 2019 г. — временно исполняющий обязанности генерального директора ПАО «РКК «Энергия» им. С. П. Королёва.

С 6 марта 2019 г. — генеральный директор ПАО «РКК «Энергия» им. С. П. Королёва.


Звания и награды:

Заслуженный конструктор РФ;
Лауреат премии Президента РФ в области образования;
Лауреат премии Правительства РФ в области образования;
Почетный работник ОАО «Газпром»;
Знак Циолковского Федерального космического агентства;
Знак «За заслуги перед Московской областью» III степени.

Ученая степень:

Кандидат технических наук;

Приглашенный профессор Томского государственного университета.


Действительный член академий:

— Международной академии астронавтики;
— Российской академии космонавтики им. К. Э. Циолковского;
— Международной академии технологических наук;
— Международной общественной академии связи.


Полная биография на сайте РКК «Энергия» :

https://www.energia.ru/ru/corporation/gendirector.html "



"Друзья мои! По технической ошибке улетел предыдущий пост. Подтверждаю. Поддержим Роскосмос! Создадим свой Клуб Друзей Роскосмоса!
Давайте все вместе - к звёздам!
И всех милых прекрасных дам - с нашим милым женским днём! "

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7352353&type=3

По наводке с :

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5c810...?from=newsfeed

Фан-клуб - это наверное актуально среди работников отрасли.

----------


## OKA

" Посадка Crew Dragon и видео выстрела по астероиду " :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/189523.html


"  Сегодня, 13 марта 2019 года, в Испытательном учебно-тренировочном комплексе Центра подготовки космонавтов города Байконур состоялась традиционная пресс-конференция основного и дублирующего экипажей транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-12». Космонавты и астронавты ответили на вопросы журналистов и рассказали о планах предстоящей экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию (МКС), о выходе в открытый космос, запланированный на май, и новых экспериментах на борту станции.

Ранее Госкомиссия утвердила экипажи корабля. В состав основного экипажа ТПК «Союз МС-12» вошли космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин, астронавты NASA Ник Хейг и Кристина Кук. Их дублёры — космонавт Роскосмоса Александр Скворцов, астронавт ESA Лука Пармитано и астронавт NASA Эндрю Морган.

Так, командир экипажа Алексей Овчинин отметил, что в рамках экспедиции на МКС запланировано порядка 300 экспериментов с российской и американской стороны: «Направление экспериментов — медицинские, медико-биологические, дистанционное зондирование Земли. Часть экспериментов новые, остальные будут продолжены. Когда к нам прилетит наш дублирующий экипаж, нам предстоит уникальный эксперимент влияния факторов полета на организм человека, будем выполнять ультразвуковое исследование почти всех внутренних органов».

Бортинженер Кристина Кук отметила, что программа экспериментов экипажа обширна, и довольно сложно выбрать самый интересный, так как все они из разных областей науки: «Но так как я физик и инженер, для меня один из самых интересных экспериментов — это «Лаборатория холодного атома».

Также космонавты рассказали о выходах в открытый космос, которые предстоят экипажу. Первый из них запланирован в составе астронавтов Энн Макклейн и Кристины Кук. Для российских космонавтов Олега Кононенко и Алексея Овчинина внекорабельная деятельность запланирована на 29 мая.

В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции, 14 марта 2019 года в 22:14 мск с площадки № 1 («Гагаринский старт») космодрома Байконур запланирован запуск транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-12». Стыковка ТПК «Союз МС-12» со станцией и причаливание к модулю «Рассвет» планируется проводить в автоматическом режиме, стыковка корабля со станцией будет осуществляться через шесть часов, по «короткой» схеме, и состоится 15 марта.

Во время длительных экспедиций 59/60 экипажу МКС предстоит выполнить большое количество научных экспериментов. Кроме того, в ходе экспедиции запланировано выполнение работ по внекорабельной деятельности (выход в открытый космос). Экипажу также предстоит работа с грузовыми кораблями, обслуживание бортовых систем Международной космической станции, проведение бортовых фото-, видеосъемок и др."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26200/


Про напарницу морпехши по планируемому полёту и выходу в откр. космос :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26158/




" В Международный женский день НАСА объявило о первой в истории космической миссии, которую выполнят исключительно женщины.

Их будет четверо: Энн Макклейн и Кристина Кох выйдут в открытый космос, примерно в 400 км над Землей, чтобы заменить солнечные батареи МКС. При этом с Земли руководить полетом будет Мэри Лоуренс, а за пульт управления космической прогулкой встанет Джеки Кейги.

Макклейн уже находится на борту МКС с декабря прошлого года. Кристина Кох присоединится к космическому экипажу через неделю, 14 марта.

..все три выхода в открытый космос 58-й экспедиции были запланированы еще прошлой осенью.

В частности, за неделю до этого, 22 марта, Макклейн успеет побывать в открытом космосе с другим напарником, Ником Хейгом.

Ученая и военная

И Кристина Кох, и Энн Макклейн - выпускницы группы астронавтов, набранной НАСА в 2013 году, половину которой составляли женщины.

39-летняя Макклейн, по ее собственным словам, мечтала отправиться в космос с раннего детства.

У нее три высших образования: в Военной академии США она выучилась на инженера-механика, затем окончила магистратуру Университета Бата в Англии, а потом получила еще один магистерский диплом в Университете Бристоля, по специальности "международная безопасность".

Пятнадцать месяцев Макклейн отслужила в Ираке пилотом вертолета и дослужилась до звания подполковника, на ее счету более 200 боевых вылетов.

Карьера 40-летней Кристины Кох больше связана с наукой. Физик и инженер-электрик по образованию, в НАСА она попала как сотрудница лаборатории астрофизики высоких энергий, где занималась разработкой приборов для различных космических миссий и параллельно вела лабораторные занятия по физике в Колледже Монтгомери.

Три года, с 2004 по 2007, Кох занималась в НАСА программой изучения Антарктики и даже провела зиму на Южном полюсе. После этого работала в лаборатории прикладной физики в Университете Джонса Хопкинса.

Разработанные ею инструменты работают, в частности, на межпланетной станции "Юнона", вращающейся вокруг Юпитера, и спутниках Van Allen Probes, изучающих радиационные пояса Земли.

Женщины в космосе

Первой в истории женщиной в космосе стала Валентина Терешкова, побывавшая на орбите в 1963 году.

Однако после этого, по ее собственным словам, в руководстве СССР посчитали, что продолжать отправлять женщин в космос слишком опасно, и следующая - Светлана Савицкая - полетела в космос лишь через 19 лет, в 1982-м.

С тех пор за всю историю советской и российской космонавтики на орбите побывали лишь две женщины: Елена Кондакова (в 1994-95 и 1997 гг.) и Елена Серова (2014-2015). Обе после своего полета стали депутатами Государственной думы.

Первой американкой в космосе стала в 1983 году Салли Райд. С тех пор НАСА запустило на орбиту уже 48 женщин-астронавтов. Кристина Кох станет 49-й.

На очереди еще две "однокурсницы" Кох и Макклейн из набора НАСА 2013 года: Джессика Мейр и Николь Манн.



Этот день (3.14 - в традиционной американской записи) в США неофициально отмечают как День числа пи (3,14), поэтому запуск корабля "Союз МС-12" к МКС запланирован на 3:14 пополудни по времени восточного побережья США (19:14 по Гринвичу). "

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-47498556

----------


## OKA

" Российская ракета-носитель среднего класса "Союз-ФГ" с пилотируемым кораблем "Союз МС-12" запущена с космодрома Байконур, сообщает корреспондент ТАСС с места событий.

Ракета взлетела с 1-й стартовой площадки космодрома ("Гагаринский старт") в 22:14 мск. 

На борту корабля к Международной космической станции (МКС) отправились космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин и астронавты NASA Ник Хейг и Кристина Кох.

"Союз МС-12" отделился от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя "Союз- ФГ" и начал автономный полет к станции.

"Есть штатное отделение космического корабля", - сказал ТАСС представитель Роскосмоса.

Специалисты также зафиксировали раскрытие солнечных батарей пилотируемого корабля.

"По телеметрической информации зафиксировано раскрытие солнечных батарей корабля. Все элементы раскрыты", - сказал диктор, ведущий репортаж в ЦУП.

По данным телеметрии, параметры орбиты корабля соответствуют расчетным.

Полет корабля к МКС запланирован по короткой шестичасовой схеме - "Союз" сделает четыре витка по орбите вокруг Земли, в то время как традиционная схема предполагает двухсуточный полет к станции. Стыковка корабля с МКС намечена на 15 марта в 04:07 мск.

Овчинин и Хейг должны были отправиться на орбитальную станцию еще 11 октября 2018 года на корабле "Союз МС-10", но тогда на этапе отделения от ракеты боковых блоков первой ступени произошла авария - один из блоков ударил в корпус ракеты. Членов экипажа спасла штатно сработавшая система спасения корабля "Союз": капсула с ними отстрелилась от разваливающейся ракеты и совершила мягкую посадку в степи Казахстана.

Планируемая продолжительность работы новой экспедиции на МКС составит 204 суток. За это время члены экипажа выполнят ряд экспериментов, в том числе медицинских, биологических, физико-химических и других (всего запланировано 49 экспериментов, из них 45 с участием экипажа).

29 марта должен состояться первый в истории выход двух женщин в открытый космос, его выполнят астронавты NASA Кох и Энн Макклейн, которая прилетела на станцию 3 декабря 2018 года. В мае будет выполнен выход по программе российского сегмента, его выполнят Овчинин и Олег Кононенко (на станции с 3 декабря). В частности, российские космонавты снимут оборудование, которое стояло на экспонировании."

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6218762

Твиты Крис Кох :

https://twitter.com/Astro_Christina

Солдат-астронавт Макклейн :

https://twitter.com/AstroAnnimal

----------


## OKA

" Пилотируемый корабль "Союз МС-12" с новым экипажем в пятницу в автоматическом режиме пристыковался к российскому модулю "Рассвет" 

Международной космической станции (МКС). Об этом сообщили ТАСС в Роскосмосе.

Как МКС стала самым дорогим рукотворным объектом в истории Рассказываем о хронологии строительства Международной космической станции

"Союз МС-12" пристыковался к модулю "Рассвет" в 04:01 мск", - отметили в госкорпорации.

Корабль доставил к МКС членов длительной экспедиции МКС-59/60 - космонавта Роскосмоса Алексея Овчинина и астронавтов NASA Ника Хейга и Кристину Кох. Продолжительность их пребывание на станции составит 204 суток.

Сближение и стыковка "Союза МС-12" со станцией проводились по шестичасовой схеме. Теперь экипаж Международной космической станции проверит герметичность стыковки, затем будет выровнено давление между пилотируемым кораблем и МКС. После этого Овчинин, Хейг и Кох смогут перейти на борт станции. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6219359

----------


## OKA

" Отмена телескопа WFIRST и россияне на орбите Луны

    Ситуация, когда ресурсов хватает на все желаемые проекты, обычно встречается только в компьютерных играх, причем на низком уровне сложности. В реальной жизни, как правило, приходится выбирать, и движение в одном направлении означает стагнацию в других. Очень ярко этот тезис проиллюстрировали две новости прошлой недели, хорошая и плохая. С одной стороны, страны-участницы проекта окололунной станции Gateway подтвердили свою заинтересованность в дальнейшей работе, с другой - в проекте бюджета NASA на 2020 год не нашлось места инфракрасному телескопу WFIRST, что может означать окончание эпохи "флагманских" телескопов агентства.

    Когда уходят флагманы

    Инфракрасный телескоп WFIRST, который должен иметь поле зрения в 100 раз больше, чем "Хаббл" и предложен для обнаружения экзопланет и изучения темной материи, уже не первый раз находится на грани отмены. Год назад в проекте бюджета NASA на него не предусмотрели денег, но Сенат все-таки выделил средства для продолжения работ. Сейчас же WFIRST находится в худшей ситуации - в Конгрессе США растет недовольство задержками и превышениями сроков телескопа "Джеймс Уэбб", и во второй раз проект могут уже и не спасти.


    Проект бюджета NASA по годам, https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/f...dget_brief.pdf

    В целом проект бюджета NASA на 2020 год 21 миллиард долларов, на 500 миллионов меньше, чем год назад. Сокращения не могли не повлиять на уже идущие программы, например, предложено отказаться от разработки версии 1B для ракеты SLS с более грузоподъемной верхней ступенью Exploration Upper Stage. Но самый сильный удар нанесен астрофизике и изучению Земли. Бюджет астрофизического отдела предлагается сократить на 347 миллионов, с 1191 миллионов до 844, а изучение Земли - на 152 миллиона. В целом научную часть бюджета собираются сократить с 6,9 до 6,3 миллиардов.

    Джон Морзе, руководитель астрофизического отдела NASA, сообщил в интервью Space.com:

        У нас будет "Джеймс Уэбб", отличная обсерватория, но ничего больше. В предложенный бюджет нельзя уместить еще одну обсерваторию, которая будет стоить несколько миллиардов. Поэтому они и отменили WFIRST - на проект общей стоимостью 3 миллиарда долларов и сроками 7-8 лет просто нет средств.

    Остановка работ над телескопом, который должен был бы стать следующим после "Джеймса Уэбба" может означать, что в течение многих лет у агентства не будет следующего большого телескопа. Напомню, что проекты агентства группируются по объемам выделяемых средств, и к самым дорогим, "флагманским" (Flagship) миссиям относятся телескопы "Хаббл", "Чандра" и "Джеймс Уэбб". Сопредседатель научной команды WFIRST Дэвид Спергель сообщил space.com дословно:

        Если этот бюджет примут, то новых "флагманских" миссий не будет.

    Также стоит отметить, что Gateway и SLS не "съели" WFIRST напрямую, на них выделяется на порядок больше средств. Но, например, предложенные 363 миллиона долларов на разработку лунных посадочных аппаратов практически точно совпадают с ежегодными расходами на WFIRST, которые Морзе оценивает в 400 миллионов.

    Также, увы, в условиях сокращения бюджета WFIRST является не единственной потенциальной жертвой. Предлагается отменить спутник изучения океана PACE и климатологическое оборудование CLARREO Pathfinder для МКС. И что совсем печально, в проекте бюджета нет денег на образовательную программу STEM, в которой у студентов была возможность работать в проектах агентства. Впрочем, остановка финансирования STEM уже предлагалась в бюджетах 18 и 19 года, но столкнулась с резкой критикой как республиканцев, так и демократов, так что у программы все-таки есть шансы получить средства и в этом году.

    Те же и Gateway

 
    Свежая схема окололунной станции Gateway, изображение NASA

    В начале марта прошла встреча многосторонней координационной группы, состоящей из представителей NASA, Европейского (ESA), Канадского (CSA) и Японского (JAXA) космических агентств и Роскосмоса, на которой стороны подтвердили свои намерения продолжить работу. После неопределенности второй половины 2018 года отрадно видеть, что "Роскосмос" сохраняет участие в проекте. Также стоит отметить, что Канадское космическое агентство стало первым официальным партнером NASA, 28 февраля этого года, остальные агентства пока что входят только в координационную группу. Состав участников совпадает с агентствами, создавшими МКС, разве что доли участия изменились.

    Из опубликованной схемы видно, что в наибольшей степени Gateway является американским проектом - три модуля создаются в NASA, и сменные логистические отмечены как совместные NASA и JAXA. ESA создают один модуль и участвуют вместе с JAXA в еще одном. Один модуль будет делать Россия, а Канада предоставит манипулятор. Корабль Orion состоит из командного отсека NASA и сервисного, создаваемого в ESA. Так что соотношение долей получается похожим на 4(NASA):2(ESA):1(JAXA):1(CSA):1(Роскосмос  ). Логично предположить, что космонавты и астронавты будут представлены на станции пропорционально доле участия в проекте, аналогично МКС. И, если "Орион" будет летать с экипажем 4 человека, то 2 кресла займут американцы, одно, скорее всего, достанется европейскому астронавту, а последнее по какой-либо схеме будут получать астронавты Канады, Японии и российские космонавты. Это заметно отличается от привычного нам распределения ролей на МКС, где наиболее сильно присутствие американцев и россиян, европейцы летают регулярно, но не в каждом полете, японцы летают реже раза в год, а канадцы появляются раз в несколько лет. Также, поскольку станция предполагается посещаемой, экипажи будут зависеть от непосредственно выполняемых работ, например, сборку первых трех модулей будут выполнять американцы и европейцы, а первый канадец, японец или россиянин прилетят с первым модулем или важным оборудованием соответствующей страны.

    По текущим планам Gateway будет представлять собой посещаемую станцию на высокоэллиптической гало-орбите вокруг Луны. В 2022 году на коммерческой ракете-носителе к Луне должен отправиться модуль Power and Propulsion Element (PPE) с солнечными панелями и электрореактивным двигателем. 

В 2024 одновременно полетят European System Providing Refuelling, Infrastructure and Telecommunications (ESPRIT), модуль с дополнительными запасами топлива, коммуникационным оборудованием и шлюзом для научного оборудования и небольшой U.S. Utilization Module с пространством для экипажа. Станцию из трех модулей соберет экипаж первой экспедиции посещения, прилетевший на корабле Orion. Затем к комплексу добавят два обитаемых модуля, сменный логистический, канадский манипулятор (должен прилететь на первом логистическом) и российский многофункциональный модуль, судя по изображению, являющийся главным образом стыковочным отсеком. Gateway планируется использовать как для миссий к Луне, так и для отправки марсианского корабля в 2030-х."

https://lozga.livejournal.com/189717.html


Марс- как много в этом звуке...Кудыж без него ( ̶н̶а̶х̶р̶е̶н̶ ̶о̶н̶ ̶н̶у̶ж̶е̶н̶ )  :Biggrin: 




" У берегов Камчатки в декабре взорвался метеорит. Сила взрыва достигла 173 килотонн

Пол Ринкон Корреспондент Би-би-си по вопросам науки

Неподалеку от побережья Камчатки в декабре произошел крупный взрыв метеорита, сообщает НАСА.

Взрыв был вторым по величине за последние 30 лет, и уступает лишь взрыву метеорита над Челябинском шесть лет назад.

Взрыв не сразу заметили, так как он произошел над Беринговым морем.

Мощность взрыва была в 10 раз больше, чем у атомной бомбы, сброшенной на Хиросиму.

Линдли Джонсон, специалист НАСА по защите Земли от внеземных объектов, сказал в интервью Би-би-си, что взрывы такого масштаба случаются лишь два-три раза за 100 лет.

Что известно о взрыве?

18 декабря, примерно в полдень по местному времени, метеорит пробился в атмосферу Земли со скоростью 32 километра в секунду, на крутой траектории в семь градусов.

Метеорит, размером в несколько метров, взорвался в 25,6 км над поверхностью Земли, с энергией удара в 173 килотонны.

"Энергия взрыва достигла 40% энергии взрыва над Челябинском, но так как это произошло на Беринговым морем, в новости этот момент не попал", - говорит Келли Фаст, специалист НАСА по околоземным объектам.

По ее словам, тот факт, что большая часть Земли покрыта водой, защищает человечество от таких взрывов.

Взрыв метеорита был замечен военными спутниками. НАСА получила информацию об этом от ВВС США.

Линдли Джонсон говорит, что взрыв произошел вблизи маршрутов многих международных авиакомпаний, летающих между Азией и Северной Америкой.

Сейчас исследователи пытаются узнать, видел ли взрыв метеорита кто-то из пилотов.

Что делать?

В 2005 году конгресс США распорядился, что к 2020 году НАСА должна обнаружить не менее 90% астероидов размером 140 метров и больше, находящихся на орбите, близкой к Земле. Подобные небесные тела называются "беспаспортными проблемами", так как если они упадут на Землю, их взрыв затронет целые регионы.

Ученые, однако, считают, что им понадобится еще 30 лет для того, чтобы выполнить это указание конгресса.

Обычно после обнаружения летящего в сторону Земли околоземного объекта НАСА точно устанавливает его траекторию и часто может предсказать, на какую часть Земли он упадет.

Например, в июне 2018 года обсерватория в штате Аризона обнаружила 3-метровый объект, названный 2018 LA, за восемь часов до того, как тот достиг Земли. НАСА изучила его орбиту и пришла к выводу, что он упадет на юге Африки.

Именно над Ботсваной был замечен огненный шар в небе, а затем на Земле были найдены осколки метеорита."

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-47612240


" А потом про этот случай раструбят по БиБиСи" ))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvxYVpg_ey8


Отличнные возможности для создания в ВКС отдела по изучению перспектив использования пролетающих метеоритов в военных целях против супостатов))

Прям как в знаменитой комедии "Звёздный десант" (Starship Troopers) ))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Российская частная компания S7 Space (входит в группу S7, владеет плавучим космодромом "Морской старт") планирует остановить выполнение заключенного два года назад контракта на производство на украинском предприятии "Южмаш" 12 ракет-носителей "Зенит", сообщил РИА Новости источник в российской ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Руководство S7 Space проинформировало украинское производственное объединение "Южмаш" о приостановке и планируемом в дальнейшем расторжении контракта", - сказал собеседник агентства.
Информацию о планируемом разрыве соглашения подтвердил источник в компании S7 Space. Он сообщил, что в апреле производство будет "заморожено" на текущем уровне изготовления ракет.

В "Южмаше" не стали комментировать вопрос о производстве ракет "Зенит". В пресс-службе S7 РИА Новости сообщили, что "контракт действует", но не предоставили комментарий относительно его перспектив. В Роскосмосе, предприятия которого до событий на Украине 2014 года производили около 80% компонентов для ракет "Зенит" (в частности, двигатель РД-171М и систему управления) уточнили, что не располагают информацией о возможном разрыве контракта.

Контракт на 12 ракет "Зенит" между компанией S7 Sea Launch Limited (американское представительство S7 Space) и "Южмашем" был заключен 28 апреля 2017 года. Ракеты-носители планировалось использовать в программах "Морской старт" и "Наземный старт" (пуски с Байконура). Первые две ракеты, как сообщалось, должны были быть изготовлены в 2018-2019 годах.
Как рассказал РИА Новости еще один источник в российской ракетно-космической отрасли, S7 Space заплатила "Южмашу" часть суммы за производство ракет - около 30 миллионов долларов США.

В июне 2018 года бывший гендиректор S7 Space Сергей Сопов рассказал в интервью газете "Ведомости", что компания с конца 2017 года не может получить разрешения российского правительства на поставку отечественных комплектующих для дооборудования ракет "Зенит". О получении такого разрешения с тех пор не сообщалось.

По мнению научного руководителя Института космической политики Ивана Моисеева, возможный разрыв контракта может быть связан именно с отсутствием перспектив получения разрешения на сотрудничество России с Украиной в космической сфере. Планировалось, что двигатель и система управления российского изготовления, а также корпус ракеты украинского изготовления будут собираться в США перед погрузкой на пусковую платформу "Морского старта".

"Это было понятно с самого начала, что сама процедура сборки в США российских и украинских компонентов требует разрешения американского правительства, которое они (S7 Space - ред.) вроде бы получили. Нужен сборочный цех для сборки ракеты. Это требует времени и денег без всяких перспектив получения ракеты из-за отношений России и Украины. 

Ситуация зависла, она с самого начала была странной. Запусков, ясно, не будет ни в этом году, ни в следующем", - сказал РИА Новости Моисеев.
Первый старт в рамках возобновления пусковой программы с "Морского старта", как сообщалось на сайте S7 Space, намечался на декабрь 2019 года. В 2020 году планировалось три старта - в апреле, июле, и декабре. В 2021 году S7 назначила уже четыре пуска - в марте, июне, сентябре и декабре. В 2022 году с океанской платформы было намечено также четыре старта - в марте, июне, сентябре и декабре.

В 2016 году S7 Group объявила о подписании контракта с группой компаний Sea Launch, предусматривающего покупку имущественного комплекса проекта "Морской старт". Предметом сделки являлись корабль Sea Launch Commander, платформа Odyssey с установленным оборудованием ракетного сегмента, наземное оборудование в базовом порту Лонг-Бич (США) и интеллектуальные права, принадлежащие компании Sea Launch, включая товарный знак.

Плавучий космодром "Морской старт" был законсервирован. Последний пуск с него был произведен в 2014 году, так как из-за ухудшения российско-украинских отношений в 2014 году прекратились поставки российских двигателей РД-171 производства НПО "Энергомаш". Они использовались в единственной ракете, адаптированной под пуски с плавучего космодрома, — носителе семейства "Зенит", изготавливаемой на украинском предприятии "Южмаш".

В апреле 2018 года Группа компаний S7 закрыла сделку по покупке имущественного комплекса проекта "Морской старт", став полноправным хозяином плавучего космодрома. Общая сумма сделки, включая вывод плавучего космодрома из консервации, составляет около 150 миллионов долларов. "

https://ria.ru/20190321/1551974663.html

----------


## OKA

" Агентство перспективных оборонных разработок (DARPA) Пентагона намерено в 2020 году открыть проект разработки ядерного ракетного двигателя, который можно было бы использовать для перемещения космических аппаратов в пространстве внутри лунной орбиты. Как пишет Aviation Week, на новую разработку в будущем году планируется выделить десять миллионов долларов. Перспективный проект получит название ROAR (Reactor On A Rocket, реактор в ракете).

Американские военные полагают, что ядерные реакторы позволят космическим аппаратам перемещаться с бо́льшими скоростями, чем это возможно сейчас. Кроме того, предполагается, что запас их времени работы будет больше за счет более экономичного расхода рабочего тела. В перспективном ядерном двигателе в качестве рабочего тела планируется использовать жидкий газ. Какой именно, не уточняется. Вероятнее всего речь идет о жидком водороде.

Реактор двигательной установки ROAR будет работать на урановом ядерном топливе типа HALEU (содержание U-235 больше 5 процентов, но меньше 20 процентов). Для сравнения, реакторы на подводных лодках используют высоко обогащенный уран (до 90 процентов), а обычные атомные электростанции — слабо обогащенный (3-5 процентов). Согласно планам DARPA, в 2020 году должны быть проведены исследовательские работы с демонстрацией некоторых технологий, которые будут использованы в реакторе. Затем начнутся конструкторские работы и сборка демонстратора ракетной установки. Сроки завершения проекта не уточняются.

В 1950-1960-х годах NASA и Комиссия по ядерной энергии США уже занимались разработкой ядерной двигательной установки для космических аппаратов и ракет. Этот проект носил название NERVA. Он предполагал создание двигательной установки, в которой рабочая камера разогревалась до высоких температур реактором. Затем в нее должен был подаваться небольшими порциями жидки водород, который разогревался бы, расширялся и покидал камеру через сопло, создавая тягу.

В рамках проекта были построены несколько демонстраторов ядерных ракетных двигателей, некоторые из которых прошли успешные испытания. Усовершенствованные версии двигатели были сочтены безопасными для установки на пилотируемые космические корабли, которые планировалось отправить на Марс. В целом к 1972 году проект NERVA был практически завершен, однако до конца его довести так и не успели — администрация президента Ричарда Никсона отменила программу.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/21/nuclear

----------


## OKA

" Как стало известно “Ъ”, гендиректор «Роскосмоса» Дмитрий Рогозин подал в правоохранительные органы заявление о клевете и защите чести и достоинства, приведшее к возбуждению уголовного дела. Поводом для этого стали публикации интернет-изданий, «выражавших негативную оценку деятельности» господина Рогозина на посту главы госкорпорации. Расследованием прецедентного дела занимается ГУ МВД России по Москве, сформировавшее специальную группу во главе с начальником управления организации дознания главка. В «Роскосмосе» ранее рассказывали об информационной атаке на госкорпорацию.

Об уголовном деле по ч. 2 ст. 128.1 УК РФ (клевета, содержащаяся в публичном выступлении, публично демонстрирующемся произведении или СМИ), возбужденном ГУ МВД по Москве на основании заявления гендиректора «Роскосмоса» Дмитрия Рогозина, “Ъ” рассказали источники в правоохранительных органах. По их словам, непосредственным поводом стали, в частности, публикации на сайте информагентства «Руспресс» и интернет-ресурса «Компромат-Урал», которые «выражают негативную оценку деятельности» господина Рогозина на посту главы госкорпорации..."

Подробнее :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3917404?from=other_read


Хмм...


" Как стало известно “Ъ”, одна из дочерних структур «Роскосмоса» — «РК-Актив» — оказалась в центре крупного скандала. Проверка, проведенная прокурорами по результатам внутреннего аудита, показала, что компания, которая должна была стать центром компетенций по управлению непрофильными активами организаций, входящих в «Роскосмос», де-факто оказалась пустышкой. По сведениям “Ъ”, с момента основания в 2016 году она не заключила ни одного договора, но потратила на свою деятельность, в основном зарплаты руководителей, более 73 млн руб., которые в виде займов ей выдала госкорпорация. В полиции решается вопрос о возбуждении уголовного дела.

Как рассказали “Ъ” источники в правоохранительных органах, непосредственным поводом для проведения Лефортовской межрайонной прокуратурой проверки компании «РК-Актив» стали результаты работы службы внутреннего аудита госкорпорации, проведшей ревизию в «РК-Актив». В «Роскосмосе» факт обращения “Ъ” в правоохранительные органы подтвердили, но от развернутых комментариев отказались.

История «РК-Актива» началась 24 ноября 2016 года, когда ее генеральным директором был назначен заместитель главы «Роскосмоса» Максим Петров (госкорпорацию тогда возглавлял Игорь Комаров, ныне полпред президента в Приволжском федеральном округе). В госкорпорации господин Петров курировал корпоративное управление, правовые и имущественные вопросы. Представляя его, господин Комаров отмечал, что госкорпорации «важно высокопрофессиональное управление непрофильными активами»:

Необходимо справедливо оценить их инвестиционный потенциал, определить оптимальный способ использования или реализации и обеспечить прозрачность управления. Это в итоге позволит повысить эффективность работы в данном направлении, увеличить доходы и сократить затраты».

В совет директоров вошли Антон Жиганов (на тот момент исполнительный директор по коммерциализации и развитию бизнеса «Роскосмоса»), Дмитрий Пшенников (управление делами госкорпорации), Олег Лобанов (советник гендиректора госкорпорации по финансовым вопросам), Андрей Чеботок (директор департамента имущественных отношений «Роскосмоса»), а также глава «РК-Актива».

В тот же день господин Петров утвердил штатное расписание компании и заключил трудовые договоры с сотрудниками, причем, как установили впоследствии проверяющие, из девяти трудоустроенных в «РК-Актив» человек восемь занимали руководящие должности с окладами до 1 млн руб., а один числился «специалистом» с зарплатой около 150 тыс. руб. Уже 2 декабря 2016 года с шестью работниками компании были подписаны дополнительные соглашения о дистанционной работе с указанием ее места по адресам их фактического проживания. Сама компания де-юре располагалась на Авиамоторной улице, 55.
Для того чтобы «РК-Актив» на первоначальном этапе мог развернуть свою деятельность, «Роскосмос» заключил с «дочкой» договор займа в размере 50 млн руб., который разрешалось использовать для финансирования текущей деятельности.

К такой, как выяснили проверяющие, относилось обеспечение господина Петрова услугами персонального автотранспорта в размере 475 тыс. руб. в месяц. Возвратить заем «Роскосмосу», согласно договору, компания должна была не позднее декабря 2017 года — для этого планировалось использовать часть дохода компании, полученной за счет выполнения договоров. Но до августа 2018 года «РК-Актив» ни одного договора не заключил. Более того, как утверждает один из участников проверки, руководству «РК-Актива» неоднократно предлагали различные способы реализации непрофильных активов, но оно интереса к ним не проявило. На самом деле ситуация стала критической уже к концу 2017 года, говорит источник “Ъ” в правоохранительных органах: деньги, выделенные «Роскосмосом», закончились, а никаких новых договоров заключено не было. Господин Петров, получив более 11,5 млн руб. зарплаты и свыше 5 млн руб. окончательных выплат и компенсаций, был уволен.

Его место занял Павел Татарцев, работавший в «РК-Активе» исполнительным директором. При его участии, как установила проверка, невозвращенный в установленные сроки заем был пролонгирован до конца года и увеличен на 20 млн руб. В остальном ситуация не изменилась: никаких договоров, приносящих компании прибыль, не появилось, в связи с чем администрация госкорпорации, которую к тому моменту возглавил уже Дмитрий Рогозин, настояла на его увольнении. 1 июня 2018 года, когда вступил в должность третий гендиректор «РК-Актива» Дмитрий Шангин, у компании на счете не осталось средств, зато имелась задолженность по зарплате перед работниками, перед налоговиками и перед самим «Роскосмосом». В итоге, как говорится в отчете аудиторов, действиями бывших гендиректоров Петрова и Татарцева общество «было приведено фактически в предбанкротное состояние».

Возможность для возврата займа, полученного от корпорации, отсутствовала, в связи с чем "Роскосмос" посчитал, что ему нанесен ущерб в размере 73 млн руб.»,— сообщил один из собеседников “Ъ”.

По его словам, результаты прокурорской проверки уже направлены в отдел МВД по району Лефортово, который должен принять процессуальное решение — возбудить уголовное дело по ст. 286 УК РФ (превышение должностных полномочий) или отказать надзору в этом. Последнее представляется источнику маловероятным. Оперативно получить комментарии в прокуратуре и полиции Москвы “Ъ” не удалось.

Иван Синергиев, Иван Сафронов "

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3918413


Отлично , чО  :Biggrin: 

У буржуев тоже странности случаются :

https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/139977.html

----------


## OKA

Дык аккумуляторы или панели солн. батарей ? ))

Сюжет в стиле " у соседа корова сдохла" -мелочь, а приятно  :Biggrin: 

А, вот и насовцы прокаментили :

" ..Космонавты Ник Хейг и Энн Макклейн
Астронавты НАСА Ник Хейг (top) и Энн Макклейн работают над заменой батарей в ферменной конструкции Port-4 во время сегодняшнего выхода в космос.

Бортинженеры экспедиции 59 Ник Хейг и Энн Макклейн из НАСА завершили свой выход в космос в 14:40 по восточному времени. Во время шестичасового 39-минутного выхода в открытый космос два астронавта НАСА успешно заменили никель-водородные батареи на более новые, более мощные литий-ионные батареи для канала питания на одной паре солнечных батарей станции.

Астронавты также смогли выполнить несколько предварительных задач, включая удаление мусора за пределами станции, закрепление привязи для удерживающих устройств на коробке одеяла солнечной батареи и фотографирование мешка с инструментами для аварийного ремонта и тепловой крышки воздушного шлюза, которая открывается и закрывается для выхода в космос.

Эти новые батареи обеспечивают улучшенную мощность для работы с более легкой массой и меньшим объемом, чем никель-водородные батареи. На следующей неделе Макклейн и бортинженер Кристина Кох планируют выйти в открытый космос 29 марта, чтобы работать над вторым комплектом замены батарей на другом канале питания в том же районе станции. Это будет первый в истории выход в открытый космос со всеми женщинами-космонавтами.

Хейг и Дэвид Сен-Жак из Канадского космического агентства планируют провести третий выход в космос 8 апреля, чтобы проложить соединительные кабели между модулем Unity и фермой S0, в средней точке магистрали станции. Эта работа установит резервный путь силы к канадской роботизированной руке, известной как Canadarm2. Они также установят кабели для обеспечения более широкого охвата беспроводной связью за пределами орбитального комплекса, а также для расширения возможностей компьютерной сети..."

https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/...inkId=65155126

Перевёл :

https://translate.yandex.ru/ ))

гугл-переводчик слегка бредит))



" Nick Hague (@AstroHague) and Anne McClain (@AstroAnnimal) concluded their six-hour, 39-minute spacewalk today.."

https://t.co/JfgAyHWTcx



https://t.co/CVnqG5WSUu

----------


## OKA

"  В соответствии с программой полёта Международной космической станции (МКС) 23 марта 2019 года проведена плановая коррекция орбиты МКС.

Для проведения маневра в 17:22 мск была включена двигательная установка транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-10», пристыкованного к Международной космической станции.

Время работы двигательной установки составило 342,3 сек. В результате станция получила приращение скорости на 0,69 м/сек.

Согласно данным службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами расчётные параметры орбиты МКС после выполнения манёвра составили:

    минимальная высота над поверхностью Земли — 408,8 км,
    максимальная высота над поверхностью Земли — 428,8 км,
    период обращения — 92,697 мин.,
    наклонение орбиты — 51,625 град.

Целью проведения коррекции стало формирование баллистических условий для полёта российского транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-11»."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26230/



" Запуск пилотируемого корабля Crew Dragon (Dragon-2) с членами экипажа на борту могут перенести на конец ноября 2019 года. Об этом сообщил в субботу ТАСС источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

Ранее сообщалось, что в июле может состояться запуск корабля с пилотами Бобом Бенкеном и Дугом Херли на борту, после чего в NASA примут решение о сертификации Crew Dragon для регулярных полетов.

"Запуск Crew Dragon, скорее всего, перенесут на ноябрь из-за замечаний к квалификации корабля для полетов с экипажем", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, в корабле также планируется заменить парашютную систему, поскольку к ней возникли вопросы после первого запуска к Международной космической станции (МКС).

С 2011 года к Международной космической станции из пилотируемых кораблей летали только российские корабли "Союз". Они доставляют на орбиту российских, американских и других членов экипажа МКС. В США новые космические корабли для пилотируемых полетов разработали компании SpaceX и Boeing.

Корабль Crew Dragon компании SpaceX впервые был запущен к МКС 2 марта и пристыковался к станции 3 марта. Его отстыковка состоялась 8 марта. Корабль после спуска на парашюте приводнился в Атлантическом океане. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6250604

----------


## OKA

" В бытовом отсеке корабля "Союз МС-09" обнаружили следы металлической пыли от сверления, "Роскосмос" проведет эксперимент на орбите, чтобы выяснить, на Земле или в космосе появилось отверстие в обшивке корабля, сообщил руководитель госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин.

У нас нет ответа на вопрос, почему стружка была найдена в определённых местах в бытовом отсеке. Либо это результат гравитации, тогда это земная версия, то есть стружка была притянута в определённое место. Либо это поток воздуха в бытовом отсеке. "

https://news.yandex.ru/story/Roskosm...2512461d86ee37

Хе-хе )) Это были происки марсиан))


Познавательно как всегда :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/190308.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщила 25 марта 2019 года газета «Коммерсантъ»,

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3923072

 совладелец российской группы S7 Space Наталья Филева подтвердила ранее появившуюся в СМИ информацию об отказе от контракта на производство на украинском «Южмаше» 12 ракет-носителей «Зенит» для пусков с плавучего космодрома «Морской старт» (Sea Launch).

«Собираемся»,— ответила Наталья Филева на соответствующий вопрос («РИА Новости»). При этом конкретных сроков расторжения контракта госпожа Филева назвать не смогла.

Днепропетровский завод «Южмаш» объявил о подписании контракта на поставку дочерней структуре российской группы компаний S7 ракет «Зенит» летом 2017 года. Соглашением предусмотрено создание 12 носителей, которые должны были использоваться в том числе для пусков из акватории Тихого океана (проект Sea Launch).

На прошлой неделе стало известно, что S7 планирует остановить выполнение заключенного два года назад контракта. На «Южмаше» пока не комментируют информацию о прекращении контракта.

Напомним, что в опубликованном 22 марта газетой «Коммерсантъ» материале Александры Джорджевич «Морской старт» дал ракетный сбой.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3918344

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2652163.html 

Если это произойдет, то один из самых амбициозных частных проектов в космической отрасли может на несколько лет выпасть из пусковой программы. Адаптация же разрабатываемой сейчас ракеты «Союз-5», по мнению эксперта, потребует дополнительных затрат к тем, которые S7 уже потратила на Sea Launch. Это уже более $200 млн.

О том, что S7 Space, владеющая плавучим космодромом Sea Launch («Морской старт»), приостановила действие контракта на производство 12 украинских ракет «Зенит 3SL», вчера сообщило «РИА Новости». По информации агентства, российская компания уже проинформировала предприятие «Южмаш» о планируемом расторжении контракта. Гендиректор S7 Space Рано Джураева на вопрос “Ъ” не ответила. В офисе S7 лишь подтвердили факт действия контракта, но отказались говорить о его перспективах. В «Южмаше» утверждают, что у них размещен заказ на изготовление трех «Зенитов», по которым от заказчика получено частичное финансирование (около $30 млн). Там добавили, что не имеют официальных сообщений от заказчика по прекращению соглашения, а со своей стороны предприятие «не намерено становиться инициатором в этом вопросе». По контракту первые две ракеты должны были быть изготовлены в 2018–2019 годах.

Международный консорциум «Морской старт» был создан в 1995 году. С плавучего космодрома предполагалось осуществлять коммерческие пуски на геостационарную орбиту при помощи носителей «Зенит 3SL», собираемых на Украине, но состоящих на 70% из российских комплектующих. В апреле 2018 года S7 закрыла сделку по покупке у корпорации «Энергия» имущественного комплекса Sea Launch, став полноправным хозяином плавучего космодрома. В возобновление его работы инвестировано $220 млн. С 2019 по 2023 годы с «Морского старта» планировалось запустить 12 «Зенитов».

Сделка по покупке проекта компанией S7 считалась одним из важнейших примеров государственно-частного партнерства в российской космической отрасли: до нее ни один частный инвестор не был готов вкладывать столь большие деньги в космонавтику. Сначала все складывалось удачно — S7 Space была обещана всяческая поддержка, от помощи в обучении персонала до совместной разработки ракеты под платформу Odyssey. Однако для скорейшего введения Sea Launch в эксплуатацию компания захотела не разрабатывать на российских предприятиях новую ракету, а продолжить закупать «Зениты» на Украине. Это было ошибкой, говорит источник “Ъ” в отрасли: на фоне неблагоприятной политической обстановки возникли сложности с реэкспортом российских комплектующих на «Южмаш». Платформа в итоге так и не была расконсервирована. В конце февраля гендиректор S7 Space Сергей Сопов покинул компанию, а его место заняла экс-глава Центра эксплуатации наземной и космической инфраструктуры Рано Джураева.

Научный руководитель Института космической политики Иван Моисеев считает, что контракт между S7 Space и «Южмашем» был изначально невозможен: «Эта какая-то сделка с тайным смыслом, потому что экономической выгоды для S7 в ней нет, перспектив нет, одни убытки и плохая репутация»,— считает эксперт. По его мнению, для проекта сейчас невозможно найти полезную нагрузку, а адаптация разрабатываемой сейчас ракеты «Союз-5» потребует еще больше дополнительных затрат. «Это просто мертвая история, для спасения которой нужно лет семь, бюджетные деньги и политическая воля — ничего этого нет»,— резюмировал он.

Cо стороны bmpd укажем, что компания S7 Sea Launch Limited заключила 28 апреля 2017 года контракт с украинским Государственным предприятием «Производственное объединение Южный машиностроительный завод имени А.М. Макарова» («Южмаш», Днепропетровск) на производство и поставку 12 ракет-носителей серии «Зенит 3SL/SLБ»для использования в программах «Морской старт» и «Наземный старт» для «исследований и использования космоса в мирных целях в рамках международных космических проектов». На «Южмаше» в момент заключения контракта в относительно высокой степени готовности находились для строящиеся ракеты - по одной «Зенит 3SL» и «Зенит 3SLБ», и по условиям контракта эти две ракеты должны были быть поставлены в 2018 году. Первый пуск с реанимированного «Морского старта» был запланирован S7 Sea Launch на декабрь 2019 года.

С самого начала сообщалось о трудностях «Южмаша» в реализации данного контракта, в частности, из-за проблем с поставкой на Украину ракетных двигателей российского производства для изготовления данных ракет. В результате до настоящего времени ни одной ракеты по контракту сдано не было. Для «Южмаша» аннулирование данного контракта, бесспорно, станет тяжелейшим ударом. Возобновление же проекта «Морской старт» в нынешней ситуации представляется и вовсе химерическим - на самом деле очевидно, что данная программа в общем никому не нужна."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3583858.html

----------


## OKA

" Объединенный авиационный отряд Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК) в ближайшее время получит первый из двух самолетов Ту-204-300, который будет назван "Юрий Гагарин" в честь первого космонавта планеты. Об этом сообщили во вторник в пресс-службе ЦПК.

"На аэродроме Чкаловский Министерства обороны России запланирована передача в эксплуатацию объединенному авиационному отряду ФГБУ "НИИ ЦПК имени Ю.А. Гагарина" одного из двух самолетов Ту-204-300 "Юрий Гагарин", - говорится в сообщении.

"Оба самолета "Юрий Гагарин" и "Сергей Королев" выполнены в специальной компоновке, позволяющей перевозить до 53 пассажиров, размещенных в трех салонах. Для перевозки космонавтов самолеты оборудованы шестью специализированными купе, обеспечивающими максимальный комфорт при продолжительных перелетах, а также имеются в наличии одноместные кресла вне купе для сопровождающих лиц или медицинского персонала каждого космонавта. В каждом купе установлена интерактивная система развлечений", - говорится в сообщении.

Воздушные суда оборудованы системой спутниковой связи, обеспечивающей во время полета телефонную связь и доступ в интернет.

Ту-204-300, оснащенный двумя российскими двигателями ПС-90А, является модификацией самолета Ту-204-100В с укороченным почти на шесть метров фюзеляжем и увеличенной до 107,5 т взлетной массой. Самолет сертифицирован для полетов по международным воздушным линиям. Дальность полета воздушного судна составляет около 9 тыс. км.

Самолеты Ту-204-300 RA-64044 и RA-64045 передаются в эксплуатацию ЦПК от АО "Русавиаинтер" и лизинговой компании ОАО "Ильюшин Финанс Ко." (ИФК), которая ранее являлась владельцем данных воздушных судов и провела их модернизацию в соответствии с требованиями Центра подготовки космонавтов. Они будут использоваться для перевозки космонавтов и оперативной группы Роскосмоса на стартовые площадки космодромов Восточный и Байконур, а также для эвакуации экипажей Международной космической станции (МКС) с места посадки. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6260002



" Национальное управления по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) отменило запланированный ранее на 29 марта первый выход двух женщин-астронавтов с борта Международной космической станции (МКС), поскольку к этому времени не успеют подготовить два скафандра подходящего размера. Об этом говорится в опубликованном в понедельник заявлении космического ведомства.

Ранее в этом месяце представители NASA заявили, что 29 марта в космос выйдут астронавты Энн Макклейн и Кристина Кох, чтобы установить секцию новых аккумуляторов на орбитальном комплексе. На брифинге тогда было подчеркнуто, что это будет первым выходом в космос двух женщин-астронавтов, предполагалось, что руководить им с Земли также будут только женщины. Теперь данные планы скорректированы, как ожидается, в операции вместо Макклейн будет участвовать астронавт Ник Хейг.

Причиной изменения планов стало то, что Макклейн после своего первого выхода в космос 22 марта поняла, что ей лучше подходит верхняя, нагрудная секция скафандра среднего размера. Как отмечается в заявлении, к пятнице, 29 марта, можно подготовить только одну указанную секцию скафандра среднего размера, и наденет ее Кох.

Макклейн и Хейг 22 марта успешно завершили выход в открытый космос с борта МКС для проведения работ по модернизации энергетического оборудования станции. Они установили три блока адаптеров и подключили к ним новые более емкие литий-ионные аккумуляторы, которые заряжаются от одной из солнечных батарей МКС. При процедуре замены аккумуляторов была отключена одна из линий энергопитания МКС, однако это не сказалось на безопасности станции, поскольку существует резервная система энергопитания. Проверка, проведенная сразу после установки аккумуляторов, показала, что они работоспособны. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6257736

----------


## OKA

" Американские астронавты в пятницу совершат второй с начала года выход в космос с борта Международной космической станции (МКС) для установки еще одного комплекта из трех новых аккумуляторов для ее солнечных панелей, сообщило Национальное управление по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).

Планируется, что астронавты Кристина Кох и Ник Хейг отправятся за пределы МКС из американского шлюза Quest в 15:20 мск.

В ходе 6,5-часового выхода в космос они должны будут заменить старые никель-водородные аккумуляторы на новые более мощные литий-ионные на опорном сегменте P4 фермы МКС, к которой крепится пара солнечных панелей. Перед этим им также предстоит установить на электрощите адаптерные панели для подключения новых аккумулятора, которые были доставлены в сентябре прошлого года на МКС седьмым по счету японским грузовым кораблем H-II Transfer Vehicle (сокр. - HTV-7).

Обновление системы энергоснабжения станции началось еще в январе 2017 года, когда в ходе двух выходов в космос астронавты установили шесть таких аккумуляторов. Как сообщалось, аналогичную установку новых аккумуляторов в ходе выхода в космос 22 марта продолжили астронавты Энн Макклейн и Ник Хейг.

Отработанные аккумуляторные блоки в дальнейшем будут с помощью механической руки-манипулятора Canadarm-2 перенесены на японский грузовой корабль, который при схождении с орбиты сгорит в плотных слоях атмосферы.

После завершения монтажа новых аккумуляторов, срок службы которых составляет 10 лет, они будут заряжаться от солнечных батарей МКС, передавая станции энергию в те периоды времени, когда она находится в тени Солнца.

Первоначально NASA планировало, что 29 марта будет совершен первый в истории выход в открытый космос с МКС с участием одних только женщин-астронавтов - американок Энн Макклейн и Кристины Кох для продолжения монтажа новых ультраемких аккумуляторов для солнечных панелей станции.

Однако NASA пришлось поменять планы. Во время выхода в открытый космос 22 марта Энн Макклейн поняла, что ей лучше всего подходит верхняя, нагрудная часть скафандра среднего размера. Поскольку к пятнице, 29 марта, можно было подготовить только одну верхнюю часть скафандра такого размера, то ее оденет Кристина Кох, а Энн Макклейн выйдет в космос в следующий раз, сообщило NASA.

Третий в текущем году выход в космос членов экипажа МКС намечен на 8 апреля. NASA сообщило, что в нем будет участвовать Энн Макклейн, также канадец Давид Сен-Жак."

https://www.interfax.ru/world/656169



https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/...059e002821.jpg

"Гравицаца" ))

https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/

----------


## OKA

"  На космодроме Байконур продолжаются подготовительные работы к пуску транспортного грузового космического корабля «Прогресс МС-11».

Сегодня в соответствии с графиком специалисты РКК «Энергия» провели авторский осмотр корабля, а также выполнили технологические операции по накатке головного обтекателя ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-2.1а».

На выходные запланирована транспортировка головного блока с грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МC-11» в монтажно-испытательный корпус для общей сборки с РН «Союз-2.1а», общая сборка, заседание технического руководства и Госкомиссии по готовности ракеты космического назначения и стартового комплекса к пуску.

Пуск транспортного грузового космического корабля «Прогресс МС-11» ракетой-носителем «Союз-2.1а» с космодрома Байконур запланирован на 4 апреля 2019 года. Цель полета — доставка на борт Международной космической станции топлива, воды и других грузов, необходимых для дальнейшей эксплуатации станции в пилотируемом режиме. "

Много фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26244/

Трансляции НАСА :

https://www.youtube.com/user/NASAtelevision/videos


" Организаторы технологического конкурса Google Lunar XPRIZE объявили об учреждении новой награды в миллион долларов за успешную посадку на Луну. Награда приготовлена в связи с тем, что бывший финалист конкурса SpaceIL собирается посадить свой аппарат на Луну в середине апреля, отмечают организаторы.

Конкурс Google Lunar XPRIZE проводился среди частных компаний с 2007 по 2018 года и ставил свой целью разработку и отправку на Луну частных космических аппаратов. Команды могли рассчитывать на промежуточные призы, а главный приз размером в 20 миллионов долларов полагался команде, чей аппарат первым сядет на лунную поверхность, передаст снимки с нее, а затем переместится на расстояние 500 метров. Несмотря на то, что организаторы предоставляли командам промежуточное финансирование, команды столкнулись с финансовыми и технологическими трудностями, из-за которых конкурс сначала несколько раз продлевали, а затем закрыли в начале 2018 года без объявления победителей.

Тем не менее, некоторые команды продолжили разработку своих аппаратов. К примеру, ispace назначила отправку своего аппарата к Луне на 2020 год, Moon Express стала участником программы NASA по доставке грузов на Луну, а SpaceIL подобралась к выполнению условий конкурса ближе всего и отправила свой аппарат «Берешит» к Луне в феврале 2019 года. Он уже совершил основные маневры и в начале апреля должен выйти на окололунную орбиту, а 11 апреля совершить посадку. Пока аппарат не достиг Луны команда миссии присылает красивые снимки с его камеры, в том числе с восходом Солнца над поверхностью Земли.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/25/Beresheet-photos




Организаторы Google Lunar XPRIZE объявили, что не оставят потенциальное достижение SpaceIL без внимания и наградят команду миллионом долларов в случае успешной посадки. Также они отметили, что фонд XPRIZE рассмотрит возможность вручения аналогичных наград в других своих конкурсах, к примеру, по созданию роботов-аватаров.

Ожидается, что посадка произойдет 11 апреля в северо-восточной части Моря Ясности. Это место привлекает команду миссии двумя особенностями. Во-первых, оно обладает относительно ровным рельефом поверхности, что должно повысить вероятность успешной посадки, а во-вторых, в этом районе находится магнитная аномалия, которую зонд изучит с помощью магнитометра.

Аппарат «Берешит» также можно назвать участником другой гонки — за право считаться четвертой страной после СССР, США и Китая, чей аппарат совершил мягкую посадку на поверхность Луны. В апреле на Луну также должен отправиться индийский зонд «Чандраян-2», который состоит из орбитального и посадочного аппаратов, а также лунохода. Ожидается, что посадка миссии так же произойдет в середине апреля, но позже, чем посадка «Берешита».

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/28/xprize

----------


## Avia M

> " Объединенный авиационный отряд Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК) в ближайшее время получит первый из двух самолетов Ту-204-300


Сегодня на аэродроме «Чкаловский» в Московской области состоялась официальная церемония передачи в эксплуатацию объединенному авиационному отряду ФГБУ «НИИ ЦПК имени Ю.А. Гагарина» первого из двух самолетов Ту-204-300. 

https://www.aex.ru/news/2019/3/29/195688/

Симпатичный!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Бортинженеры экспедиции 59 Ник Хейг и Кристина Кох из НАСА завершили свой выход в космос в 14:27 по восточному времени. Во время шестичасового и 45-минутного выхода в открытый космос два астронавта НАСА успешно соединили три новые, более мощные литий-ионные батареи, чтобы заменить предыдущие шесть никель-водородных батарей, которые обеспечивают питание одного канала на одной паре солнечных батарей станции. Новые батареи обеспечивают улучшенную и более эффективную мощность для работы.

Астронавты также сделали работу, чтобы позволить роботизированным специалистам удалить одну из трех новых литий-ионных батарей, подключенных во время выхода в космос в прошлую пятницу, которая не заряжается должным образом, и заменить ее двумя старыми никель-водородными батареями. Обмен восстановит полное электропитание к этому каналу силы солнечной батареи.

Кроме того, астронавты также выполнили несколько задач по подготовке рабочего места для будущих космонавтов, которые завершат аналогичные операции по модернизации батарей для набора солнечных батарей в конце левой стороны основной структуры станции, известной как ферма. Хейг проверил интерфейсы рабочего места на предмет портативного ножного удерживающего устройства, которое космонавт использует для крепления себя во время работы по модернизации батареи, в то время как Кох установилa тканевые поручни, чтобы помочь будущим космонавтам перемещаться по рабочему месту.

Это был второй выход в космос для Хейга, который в настоящее время провел в общей сложности 13 часов и 24 минуты. Это был первый выход в космос для Кох, которая стала 14-й женщиной-космонавтом.

Энн Макклейн и Дэвид Сен-Жак из Канадского космического агентства планируют провести еще один выход в космос 8 апреля, чтобы установить резервный путь питания к канадской роботизированной руке, известной как Canadarm2, и установить кабели для обеспечения более широкого покрытия беспроводной связи за пределами орбитального комплекса, а также для расширения возможностей проводной компьютерной сети.

Эксперты обсудят работу, которая будет выполнена в ходе выхода в космос 8 апреля во время пресс-конференции в 14.00 EDT во вторник, 2 апреля, в Космическом центре НАСА Johnson в Хьюстоне. Прямая трансляция брифинга и выхода в открытый космос будет транслироваться по телевидению НАСА и на веб-сайте агентства. В брифинге приняли участие Кенни Тодд, менеджер Международной космической станции по операциям и интеграции, Рик Хенфлинг, директор полетов в космос, и Джон Муларски, ведущий офицер космических полетов.

Члены экипажа космической станции провели 215 космических прогулок в поддержку сборки и обслуживания орбитальной лаборатории. В настоящее время космонавты провели в общей сложности 56 дней 4 часа и 24 минуты, работая за пределами станции. "

https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/...lk-at-station/

Переводчик яндекс

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня на аэродроме «Чкаловский» в Московской области состоялась официальная церемония передачи в эксплуатацию объединенному авиационному отряду ФГБУ «НИИ ЦПК имени Ю.А. Гагарина» первого из двух самолетов Ту-204-300. .


Текст и много фото снаружи и внутри :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26246/

----------


## OKA

" Китай 31 марта с космодрома Сичан в провинции Сычуань (Юго-Западный Китай) запустил на орбиту новый ретрансляционный спутник.

Спутник "Тяньлянь II-01" (Tianlian II-0), как сообщает ИА "Синьхуа", был запущен в 23:51 по пекинскому времени ракета-носителем "Чанчжэн-3B" (Long March-3B, "Великий поход-3В").

Это первый спутник, который станет частью сети китайских спутников-ретрансляторов второго поколения и будет предоставлять услуги по ретрансляции данных, измерению, контролю и передаче данных для пилотируемых космических кораблей, спутников, ракета-носителей и других пользователей.

Сеть спутников "Тяньлянь II" будет значительно более совершенной в планировании миссий, управлении системой и операциями, чем сеть первого поколения "Тяньлянь I".

Новая сеть, обладающая более высокой скоростью передачи данных и более совершенной многозадачной работоспособностью, будет играть важную роль в улучшении оперативности передачи данных, безопасности на орбите и универсальности применения для средне- и низкоорбитальных спутников и пилотируемых космических кораблей.

Этот запуск стал 301-м для ракет серии "Великий поход". "

NEWS-DETAIL-CCTVPLUS


"  В Гвианском космическом центре состоялись вывоз и установка на ракету-носитель (РН) «Союз-СТ-Б» космической головной части в составе разгонного блока «Фрегат-МТ» и четырёх европейских спутников O3b.

РН «Союз-СТ-Б» была установлена на стартовый комплекс 1 апреля. Специалисты Роскосмоса провели операции по механической, электрической и пневматической стыковке космической головной части с ракетой-носителем.

В предстартовые дни также запланированы автономные проверки разгонного блока «Фрегат-МТ» и ракеты-носителя «Союз-СТ-Б», контрольные и генеральные испытания, а также работы по контрольному набору стартовой готовности разгонного блока.

Пуск запланирован 4 апреля в 19:30 мск. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26254/

----------


## OKA

" Первый полет пилотируемого корабля Boeing CST-100 Starliner перенесли на август


Boeing

Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing заявил о переносе первого беспилотного полета пилотируемого космического корабля CST-100 Starliner с апреля на август 2019 года, сообщает Spaceflight Now. Первый полет с экипажем может состояться до конца 2019 года.

Boeing CST-100 Starliner — американский пилотируемый космический корабль, разрабатываемый по программе Commercial Crew Program. Цель программы заключается в создании частных космических кораблей, которые будут доставлять астронавтов на Международную космическую станцию без использования российских кораблей «Союз». Starliner рассчитан на перевозку семи членов экипажа и поддержание их жизнедеятельности вне станции в течение 60 часов, а в пристыкованном к станции состоянии он может провести более полугода.

Разработчики обоих кораблей, создаваемых в рамках Commercial Crew Program — Boeing CST-100 Starliner и SpaceX Crew Dragon — столкнулись с множеством технических и юридических проблем, из-за которых первые полеты кораблей неоднократно переносились в течение нескольких лет. В случае с Starliner NASA и другие ведомства указывали на несколько критических недостатков, непосредственно связанных с обеспечением безопасности экипажа. В частности, специалисты NASA заявляли, что посадочные парашюты могут перекручиваться, что угрожает переворотом капсулы во время посадки. Кроме того, в июне Boeing провел статические испытания системы аварийного спасения экипажа и после них в топливной системе обнаружили утечку топлива, вызванную неисправностью одного из клапанов.

Все это привело к новому переносу сроков: сначала с августа на конец 2018 года, а затем на март и апрель 2019 года. Кроме того, источники сообщали и о переносе апрельского первого полета. Теперь Boeing официально подтвердила эту информацию и заявила о переносе первого полета Starliner без экипажа на август 2019 года. Отчасти перенос связан и с расписанием компании ULA, которая запустит Starliner на ракете Atlas V. Представитель Boeing отметил, что у ULA есть свободное окно для запуска с космодрома на мысе Канаверал на первой неделе мая, но в Boeing решили не рисковать и не подвергать инженеров, готовящих запуск, дополнительному давлению. Первый полет с экипажем, состав которого был объявлен прошлым летом, может пройти до конца 2019 года.

Crew Dragon — второй американский частный пилотируемый корабль — уже слетал к МКС без экипажа и вернулся на Землю. Кроме того, компания SpaceX еще в 2015 году провела обязательные испытания системы аварийного спасения — имитацию аварии на стартовом комплексе. Помимо этого SpaceX решила провести необязательный (согласно требованиям сертификации NASA) тест системы аварийного спасения — в полете, в момент максимального аэродинамического сопротивления. Концерн Boeing отказался от проведения испытаний системы аварийного спасения в полете. Обязательные испытания на стартовом комплексе изначально должны были пройти после первого беспилотного полета Starliner, но теперь, в связи с его переносом, компания собирается провести их в ближайшие месяцы до первого полета.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/03/boeing

----------


## OKA

" Aмерика прекратит закупать российские ракетные двигатели РД-180 после 2022 года, другие варианты не рассматриваются, сообщил 3 апреля глава Космического командования ВВС США генерал Джон Реймонд в ходе слушаний в палате представителей конгресса.

По его словам, Пентагон укладывается в установленные законодателями сроки отказа от использования российских двигателей.

«Мы находимся на пути к тому, чтобы прекратить использование двигателей РД-180 в установленные сроки. Законом установлено, чтобы мы больше не закупали дополнительные двигатели после 2022 финансового года», — цитирует Реймонда ТАСС.

При этом он выразил уверенность, что у военных не возникнет проблем с созданием американского двигателя, и рассматривать запасные планы на случай провала Пентагон не планирует.

В США c 1997 года используют в своих ракетах «Атлас-5» российские двигатели, а попытки создать собственные аналоги пока терпят крах. Всего с июня 2015 года в США было поставлено 17 РД-181.

Кроме того, в период с 2019 по 2020 год американские ВВС получат еще девять двигателей.

Из-за обострения отношений США и РФ американский конгресс в 2015 году запретил закупки российских двигателей, однако позже отменил запрет из-за невозможности найти замену.

Завершить работы над собственным аналогом США планируют в 2022 году.

11 февраля американский миллиардер и Илон Маск заявил, что разрабатываемый его компанией SpaceX двигатель Raptor превзошел российский РД-180."

https://iz.ru/863925/2019-04-04/v-ss...medium=desktop


" Пентагон объявил о разработке системы обнаружения гиперзвуковых ракет

Замглавы Пентагона по политическим вопросам Джон Руд заявил на слушаниях в комитете палаты представителей конгресса США, что в течение трех лет в Соединенных Штатах будет разработана система предупреждения о пусках гиперзвуковых ракет. Запись его выступления опубликована на сайте комитета по делам вооруженных сил.

По его словам, система обнаружения запуска гиперзвуковых ракет будет состоять из «дешевых» сенсоров, размещенных на околоземной орбите. Он выразил надежду, что их начнут размещать уже через три года.

Также Руд подчеркнул, что противоракетная защита является одним из приоритетов в оборонной стратегии США, отметив, что в последнее время американские военные разместили на Аляске 20 дополнительных установок ПРО.

Ранее издание Defense News сообщало, что США переходят к обороне против гиперзвука. "

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2019...medium=desktop


" Запуск транспортного грузового корабля (ТГК) "Прогресс МС-11" состоится на космодроме "Байконур" в четверг.
       Старт ТГК "Прогресс МС-11" с космодрома "Байконур" запланирован на 4 апреля 2019 года в 14:01 мск и второй раз в истории пройдет по сверхкороткой двухвитковой схеме, пристыковавшись к Международной космической станции (МКС) через 3 часа 24 минуты.
       Впервые она была опробована 10 июля 2018 года, но на полет до МКС "Прогрессу МС-09" понадобилось чуть больше времени - 3 часа 40 минут. Таким образом, "Прогресс МС-11" может стать самым быстрым в истории кораблем, летевшим к МКС.
       Нынешний "грузовик" доставит на борт станции топливо, воду и другие грузы, необходимые для ее дальнейшей эксплуатации в пилотируемом режиме.
       Гражданская ответственность за причинение вреда жизни, здоровью, имуществу третьих лиц и окружающей среде при запуске и эксплуатации "Прогресса МС-11" застрахована в "Росгосстрахе". Премия страховщика по договору составит 1,55 млн рублей, а страховая сумма равна 300 млн рублей. Договор страхования будет действовать в течение года. Покрытие распространяется на территорию всего мира.
       Страховым случаем является причинение вреда жизни и здоровью людей, имуществу, а также окружающей среде составными частями космического корабля либо их фрагментами на суше, море, в воздушном или космическом пространстве.
       Сам запуск аппарата застрахован в СК "АльфаСтрахование" на 3,6 млрд рублей.
       В настоящее время на станции работают шесть членов экипажа: командир станции Олег Кононенко, а также бортинженеры Давид Сен-Жак (Канада), американцы Энн Макклейн, Ник Хейг и Кристина Кук, а также второй россиянин Алексей Овчинин.  "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...505377&lang=RU


"  Российская ракета-носитель "Союз СТ-Б", стартующая в четверг с космодрома Куру во Французской Гвиане, как ожидается, выведет на орбиту очередные четыре европейских коммуникационых спутника 03b, сообщила компания Arianespace, обслуживающая запуски с космодрома.
       Запуск ракеты-носителя "Союз", второй с начала года и 22-й с космодрома Куру, запланирован на 19:30 мск. Спутники будут доставлены на орбиту с помощью российского разгонного блока "Фрегат-МТ". Космические аппараты 03b, принадлежащие люксембургскому оператору SES, пополнят европейскую среднеорбитальную систему связи, обеспечивающую стабильный доступ в Интернет для пользователей в 50 странах мира.
       Отличием системы SES от существующих провайдеров спутникового Интернета является отказ от использования геостационарной орбиты, находящейся на расстоянии 36 тыс. км от поверхности Земли. Развертываемая на орбите группировка спутников компании располагается на высоте 8 тысяч км, что позволяет в более чем три раза сократить задержку передачи сигнала при связи между компьютерами.
       По данным оператора SES, группировка спутников 03b в перспективе обеспечит надежной связью около 3 млрд человек.
       В марте прошлого года ракета-носитель "Союз" вывела на орбиту очередные четыре спутника 03b, доведя их общее количество до 16 единиц.. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...505378&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

"  Транспортный грузовой корабль (ТГК) «Прогресс МС-11» в 17:22 мск пристыковался к модулю «Пирс» Международной космической станции (МКС) и стал самым быстрым космическим кораблем в истории полетов к МКС: время от старта до стыковки составило 3 часа 21 минуту. Это открывает новые возможности для пилотируемой околоземной космонавтики.

Ранее в 14:01 мск «Прогресс МС-11» стартовал с 31 площадки космодрома Байконур. Его полет контролировали специалисты Главной оперативной группы управления полётом Российского сегмента Международной космической станции (ГОГУ РС МКС) в ЦУП. С борта станции процесс причаливания контролировали космонавты Роскосмоса – командир экипажа МКС Олег Кононенко и бортинженер Алексей Овчинин.

Ранее звание рекордсмена принадлежало «Прогрессу МС-09», который состыковался с МКС через 3 часа 40 минут после старта с космодрома Байконур.

ТГК «Прогресс МС-11» доставил на МКС свыше 2,5 тонн различных грузов: более 1,4 тонны сухих грузов, 900 кг топлива, 420 кг воды в баках системы «Родник», а также 47 кг сжатого воздуха и кислорода в баллонах. В укладке грузового отсека — научное оборудование, комплектующие для системы жизнеобеспечения, а также контейнеры с продуктами питания, предметы одежды, медикаменты и средства личной гигиены для членов экипажа.

В составе комплекса целевых нагрузок, отправленного на борт станции, находятся укладки для проведения космических экспериментов (КЭ) в области биотехнологий: «Биоплёнка», «Константа-2», «Продуцент», «Микровир», «Пробиовит», «Структура», «Биодеградация», «Кристаллизатор».

Для проведения научно-образовательного эксперимента «Ряска», в ходе которого предполагается продемонстрировать особенности развития высших растений в условиях невесомости, космонавты получат светодиодную систему локального освещения и устройство «Фаза» с сосудами для культивации водных растений. Прежде на борту МКС не проводились эксперименты, демонстрирующие реакцию гравитационно- и фоточувствительных органов растений на изменение внешних условий в их среде обитания. В ходе сеанса КЭ один раз в сутки будет проводиться фотосъемка для подготовки образовательного материала курса биологии учреждений высшего и среднего образования.

Двухвитковая схема сближения, разработанная в РКК «Энергия», впервые была применена для запуска транспортного грузового корабля к орбитальной станции в июле прошлого года при запуске ТГК «Прогресс МС-09». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26257/


" Испытания нового двигателя Raptor в связке с прототипом корабля Starhopper компании SpaceX прошли на полигоне в штате Техас. Как сообщил в Twitter глава компании Илон Маск, испытания были успешными.

Starhopper выполнил бросковые испытания, - сообщил он . - Все системы сработали штатно".

Как отметил в четверг портал Space.com, испытания проходили в среду вечером на новом пусковом комплексе SpaceX в районе Бока-Чика (штат Техас) и продолжались около минуты. Подробной информации об испытаниях пока нет, однако известно, что ранее на прототипе Starhopper были установлены три новых двигателя Raptor, работающие на метане и жидком кислороде. Вероятно, в ходе испытания был запущен один из двигателей и корабль "подскочил" на небольшую высоту. В дальнейшем при испытательных пусках планируется запускать все три двигателя.

Starhopper, по данным Space.com, предназначен для испытательных суборбитальных полетов, в ходе которых будут проверены инженерные решения для строительства крупного корабля для полета к Марсу Starship, рассчитанного на 100 человек. Прототип изготовлен из легированной стали и имеет диаметр около девяти метров. Первоначально для корабля был приготовлен головной обтекатель, в результате чего высота корабля выросла до 39 метров, однако он был поврежден сильными порывами ветра. В ходе дальнейших испытаний корабль будет "подскакивать" на высоту до 5 км и возвращаться на Землю. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6297108

----------


## OKA

" Первый израильский посадочный лунный аппарат «Берешит» успешно вышел на окололунную орбиту, запись прямого эфира из центра управления доступна на YouTube.




Старт лунного зонда «Берешит» (‏первое слово книги Бытия, «в начале») состоялся 22 февраля 2019 года. Аппарат создан израильской некоммерческой организаций SpaceIL в рамках конкурса Google Lunar XPRIZE, однако после того, как конкурс был закрыт, команде разработчиков все же удалось собрать необходимые средства для продолжения работы и оплаты запуска. Стартовая масса зонда составляет 585 килограмм (из которых 160 килограмм приходится на сам аппарат), а его размер в поперечнике вместе с раскрытыми посадочными опорами составляет 2,3 метра, что делает его самым маленьким аппаратом, когда либо запускавшимся к естественному спутнику Земли. Зонд несет на себе шесть 8-мегапиксельных цветных камер, магнитометр, цифровую капсулу времени и лазерные уголковые отражатели.

После успешного запуска аппарат вышел на эллиптическую орбиту и пережил два сбоя в работе. Один был связан с несрабатыванием защитного козырька звездного датчика, из-за чего были случаи его ослепления солнечным светом, другой заключался в отмене второго маневра коррекции траектории (поднятие апогея орбиты) из-за неожиданной перезагрузки бортового компьютера в результате попадания заряженной частицы. Все проблемы удалось устранить и «Берешит» выполнил все запланированные маневры по поднятию апогея орбиты, а недавно команда миссии показала несколько фотографий, сделанных зондом, на которые попала Земля. 31 марта «Берешит» последний раз пролетел вблизи Земли, после чего вышел на траекторию, финалом полета по которой вечером 4 апреля стал маневр выхода на окололунную эллиптическую орбиту, на которой зонд находится сейчас.

«Берешит» должен совершить мягкую посадку на Луну 11 апреля 2019 года, прилунение займет около 20 минут. Район посадки находится в северо-восточной части Моря Ясности, где находится одна из магнитных аномалий,в нескольких сотнях километров к востоку от места посадки лунного модуля миссии «Аполлона-15» и на таком же расстоянии к северо-западу от посадочной площадки «Аполлона-17». Он достаточно ровный, с относительно небольшим количеством кратеров, крупных скал или крутых склонов. После прилунения аппарат проработает на Луне два-три земных дня, после чего выйдет из строя от перегрева.

Ранее мы рассказывали о том, что Индия повредила посадочную платформу своего лунохода во время испытаний, и как NASA отдаст доставку грузов на Луну частникам.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/04/Beresheet-and-Moon

----------


## Казанец

А в это время в России


и если так пойдёт и дальше, то в разделе "Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса" тутошняя скабеева будет постить новости исключительно про китайскую, индийскую, израильскую и прочую ИНОСТРАННУЮ космонавтику.

----------


## OKA

> ..и если так пойдёт и дальше, то в разделе "Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса" тутошняя скабеева будет постить новости ..


С этого момента поподробнее, плиз ))  

Раскрыть, так скать нутро и правду матки ))


Кста, запощенный ролик, он скорее для ветки 

Граждане и Государство ,

там обычно обсуждались  мнения граждан о власти и пр.

----------


## OKA

" Amazon создаст систему глобального спутникового интернета

Компания Amazon собирается развернуть на околоземных орбитах группировку из 3236 спутников связи, предоставляющих десяткам миллионов пользователей доступ в интернет, сообщает издание GeekWire. Журналисты обнаружили заявки с параметрами орбитальной группировки, поданные в Международный союз электросвязи, а также получили официальное подтверждение от представителей Amazon.

В последние годы сразу несколько компаний и государств заявили о создании систем глобального спутникового интернета или даже приступили к их развертыванию. Эти проекты имеют разные параметры, но в целом они похожи. Их основу составляет спутниковая группировка из сотен или тысяч аппаратов, расположенных на разных орбитах с высотами около нескольких сотен километров и благодаря такому размещению и количеству покрывающих сигналом большую часть поверхности Земли. Низкое размещение аппаратов позволяет значительно снизить задержку при передаче сигнала, что отличает такие системы от геостационарных спутников. Благодаря этому пользователи могут использовать даже требовательные к задержкам сервисы, к примеру, видеосвязь или онлайн-игры. Также все эти системы подразумевают использование промежуточных наземных станций, связывающих спутники с конечными устройствами пользователей.




К развертыванию таких систем уже приступили компании OneWeb и SpaceX, а также Китай. Кроме того, глобальные системы спутникового интернета собираются создать «Роскосмос» и Facebook. Журналисты издания GeekWire выяснили, что подобную систему планирует развернуть и крупнейшая интернет-компания мира Amazon. Они обнаружили, что Федеральная комиссия по связи США (FCC) подала в Международный союз электросвязи три заявки (1, 2, 3) на использование радиочастот и орбит в интересах компании Kuiper Systems LLC, принадлежащей Amazon. Анализ документов позволил понять параметры разрабатываемой системы.

Она будет состоять из 3236 аппаратов, располагаемых на разных орбитах. 784 спутника будут находится на орбитах с высотой 590 километров, 1296 спутников расположатся на 610-километровых орбитах, а еще 1156 спутников будут выведены на орбиты с высотой 630 километров. Орбитальные плоскости спутников будут располагаться таким образом, что спутники будут летать над территориями между 56-ми параллелями южной и северной широты. Это примерно соответствует территории между широтами, на которых расположена Москва и южная граница Южной Америки.

Журналисты GeekWire обратились к Amazon и получили официальное подтверждение, что Kuiper — проект Amazon. Представитель компании заявил, что она собирается развернуть спутниковую группировку, предоставляющую высокоскоростной доступ в интернет с небольшими задержками десяткам миллионов пользователей, живущим в районах с недостаточно развитой сетевой инфраструктурой.

Amazon не ответила, будет ли она пользоваться услугами другой компании Джефа Безоса Blue Origin, которая разрабатывает ракету тяжелого класса New Glenn. Интересно, что недавно Blue Origin подписала соглашение с компанией Telesat, подразумевающее запуск спутников для ее системы спутниковой связи, состоящей из 292 аппаратов.

Kuiper — не первый проект Amazon, связанный со спутниковой связью. В конце 2018 года компания представила сервис AWS Ground Station, позволяющий владельцам спутников использовать для обмена данных с ними базовые станции Amazon. К середине 2019 года компания собирается увеличить количество своих базовых станций, поддерживающих связь в S-, X- и УВЧ-диапазонах, до 12, а затем вводить в строй новые по мере надобности.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/05/amazon

----------


## OKA

" Рекорд «Прогресса МС-11»: самое интересное впереди

    На прошлой неделе грузовой корабль "Прогресс МС-11" установил новый рекорд, состыковавшись с МКС через 3 часа и 21 минуту после старта. Это уже второй корабль, который полетел по сверхкороткой схеме - всего два витка. С 2012 года, когда по короткой шестичасовой схеме полетел "Прогресс М-16М", время полета к МКС все сокращается, и достигнутые сейчас три с небольшим часа - еще не предел.

    Легкая историческая ирония состоит в том, что первые стыковки были как раз быстрыми. Абсолютный рекорд скорости принадлежит СССР - 15 апреля 1968 беспилотный "Союз" под названием "Космос-213" пристыковался к однотипному "Космосу-212" всего через 47 минут после старта. Рекордная пилотируемая стыковка тоже могла стать советской - "Союз-3", который пилотировал Георгий Береговой, сблизился с беспилотным "Союзом-2" меньше, чем за час. Но, увы, на ночной стороне орбиты космонавт не смог правильно сориентировать корабль, и стыковка сорвалась. Так что рекорд по скорости пилотируемой стыковки принадлежит американцам. Стартовавший в сентябре 1966 "Джемини-11" состыковался с мишенью "Аджена" спустя 1 час 34 минуты.

    Сейчас такие рекорды превзойти не получится, и причина заключается в орбитальной механике. В СССР на космодроме "Байконур" были две стартовые площадки, и можно было вывести первый корабль на орбиту, которая спустя сутки пройдет над космодромом. В этот момент стартовал второй корабль, который сразу оказывался вблизи первого. Впервые такой фокус провернули с "Востоками" -3 и -4, и космонавты Николаев и Попович оказались на расстоянии прямой видимости друг от друга. В США меньшая широта космодрома позволяла запускать второй корабль на такую же орбиту, как и первый, два раза в сутки - на восходящем и нисходящем участке орбиты. В любом случае, запущенный второй корабль оказывался на расстоянии нескольких километров от цели и мог сразу приступать к стыковке.

    Когда началась эксплуатация орбитальных станций, эти схемы перестали работать из-за того, что станции выводились на более высокие орбиты, тормозились со временем, а советские еще и маневрировали самостоятельно. В результате СССР и США пошли разными путями. В США полеты к станции "Скайлэб" занимали 6 витков или 8,5 часов. В СССР перешли на суточную схему. Станция выполняла маневр, готовя свою орбиту к приему корабля, который летел около 24 часов. Когда в середине 80-х запустили орбитальный комплекс "Мир", он оказался слишком тяжелым для специального маневра, поэтому корабли перешли к двухсуточной схеме сближения. На это также повлиял еще один фактор - как показала практика, спустя сутки после старта космонавты остро испытывали адаптацию к невесомости, хуже себя чувствовали, и в случае необходимости перехода на ручную стыковку функционировали менее эффективно и совершали ошибки. Двухсуточная схема стыковки стала использоваться и на МКС, и до начала десятых годов и грузовые и пилотируемые корабли добирались до станции за 34 витка..."

Полностью :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/191472.html

Интересный ролик автора :

----------


## OKA

" Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" в курсе результатов проверки, проводимой Генпрокуратурой, на предприятиях отрасли приняты меры для наведения порядка, сообщается на сайте Роскосмоса.

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26264/

Согласно имеющемуся в распоряжении РИА Новости докладу генпрокурора Юрия Чайки о состоянии законности и правопорядка в России в 2018 году, направленному в Совет Федерации, на подведомственных предприятиях Роскосмоса и Ростеха были похищены более 1,6 миллиарда рублей, выделенных на модернизацию производственной базы и создание новейших перспективных разработок вооружения.

"Руководство госкорпорации "Роскосмос" не только в курсе результатов проверки Генпрокуратурой предприятий промышленности, но и активно содействовало ей предоставлением материалов службы внутреннего аудита госкорпорации. На основании данных материалов на предприятиях ракетно-космической промышленности уже в конце 2018 года приняты исчерпывающие меры для наведения порядка", - говорится в сообщении.
Добавляется, что по ряду подобных фактов, выявленных внутренними проверками Роскосмоса, генеральный директор государственной корпорации осенью прошлого года лично информировал главу государства. Также для повышения контроля за законностью финансово-хозяйственной деятельности сформирована централизованная вертикально-интегрированная система финансового контроля.
"Наведение порядка и дальнейшая декриминализация отрасли новой администрацией будут продолжены", - подчеркивается в сообщении."

https://ria.ru/20190409/1552501223.html

----------


## Avia M

> " Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" в курсе результатов проверки, проводимой Генпрокуратурой, на предприятиях отрасли приняты меры для наведения порядка, сообщается на сайте Роскосмоса.


Получается, до проверки имел место беспорядок? Печально.
Интересно, "денюжки" в кассу вернут?

----------


## OKA

" SpaceX Илона Маска на своей странице в Twitter объявила о переносе первого коммерческого запуска ракеты Falcon Heavy на среду, 10 апреля.

Отмечается, что в этот день будут более подходящие погодные условия в районе мыса Канаверал (Флорида). Ракета должна вывести на орбиту саудовский спутник ​связи Arabsat-6A массой около 6 т.

По данным компании, Falcon Heavy — самая мощная в мире ракета из находящихся в эксплуатации. Первый тестовый запуск ракеты с автомобилем Tesla Roadster состоялся в феврале 2018 года. В июне Маск подписал с Пентагоном контракт на вывод в 2020 году на орбиту военного спутника США. Издание Fortune оценивало его сумму в $130 млн. "

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5cacb...?from=newsfeed





> Получается, до проверки имел место беспорядок? ..


Возможно не один десяток лет))




> ..Интересно, "денюжки" в кассу вернут?


Есть вероятность... Если найдут  :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

> Получается, до проверки имел место беспорядок? Печально.
> Интересно, "денюжки" в кассу вернут?


Ещё Королёв начал все разваливать, а пришел Рогозин и все начал налаживать. Сейчас ещё сынка подтянет и вообще ... скоро все на Марс полетим

----------


## Avia M

> Если найдут


В распоряжении поисковиков высокие космические технологии! Найдут несомненно. Вернут? Не уверен...

----------


## OKA

" День космонавтики 2019: мероприятия по городам

    В этом году День космонавтики выпадает на пятницу. Идеально для концепции Юриной ночи (Yuri's Night), в которой праздновать первый полет человека в космос можно не только научно-популярным мероприятием, но и вечеринкой..."

https://yurisnight.net/worldmap/

Подробно по городам :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/191692.html

----------


## Avia M

> скоро все на Марс полетим


Дерзайте! 

Российские граждане с выдающимися достижениями и заслугами получат возможность бесплатно отправиться в туристический космический полет.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6324447

----------


## Казанец

С праздником!

----------


## OKA

" Израильский космический аппарат "Берешит" разбился при посадке на Луну. Об этом сообщил в четверг во время трансляции из центра управления полетом один из руководителей миссии.

"К сожалению, мы не сумели посадить аппарат. Станция "Берешит" не смогла успешно совершить прилунение. Мы достигли Луны, но аппарат разбился", - сказал он. Трансляция велась в Twitter израильской компании SpaceIL.

Премьер-министр Израиля Биньямин Нетаньяху заявил после аварии, что Израиль через несколько лет посадит космический аппарат на Луну.

"Через 2,5 - 3 года израильский космический аппарат прилунится в целости", - обещал премьер, находившийся в зале управления полетом.

Путешествие аппарата к Луне началось 47 дней назад. За это время он преодолел расстояние в 6,5 млн км. 5 апреля "Берешит" перешел на лунную орбиту.

В случае успешного прилунения аппарата Израиль мог стать четвертой страной после России, США и Китая, доставившей автоматическую станцию на поверхность естественного спутника Земли в рабочем состоянии.
Миссия "Берешит"

21 февраля компания SpaceX вывела "Берешит" на траекторию полета к Луне. 5 апреля "Берешит" перешел на лунную орбиту, а Израиль стал седьмой страной в мире, достигшей естественного спутника Земли.

Постройка частного израильского аппарата "Берешит" массой 585 кг началась в рамках конкурса Google Lunar X Prize восемь лет назад.

 В марте 2018 года от проекта отказались, однако SpaceIL продолжила работу над лунным аппаратом, затратив на миссию порядка $100 млн. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6325982

У индусов снова появился шанс стать четвёртыми ))

----------


## OKA

Весьма познавательно :

https://warspot.ru/14465-voennye-tay...uriya-gagarina

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://warspot.ru/14485-voennye-missii-space-shuttle

" Космический аппарат "Глонасс-М", созданный компанией "Информационные спутниковые системы" имени академика М.Ф.Решетнёва" ("ИСС"), доставлен на космодром "Плесецк", сообщает пресс-служба компании.
       "Запуск спутника "Глонасс-М" запланирован на 13 мая", - сказали в пресс-службе.
       В субботу навигационный спутник "Глонасс-М" был доставлен из предприятия-изготовителя - компании "ИСС" на космодром запуска "Плесецк".
       В настоящее время на техническом комплексе космодрома специалисты Решетнёвской фирмы и "Плесецка" ведут работы с космическим аппаратом, а также устройством его отделения от разгонного блока. В ходе подготовительных операций предстоит установить спутник на устройство отделения, состыковать с разгонным блоком, провести автономные и совместные проверки.
       Пуск будет осуществлён в рамках федеральной целевой программы для поддержания орбитальной группировки российской Глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы. На орбите новый космический аппарат заменит другой спутник, переработавший свой срок гарантированного активного существования. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...506161&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Корпорация Virgin Group хочет предложить американской армии Launcher One — ракету, стартующую в воздухе с самолёта-носителя и способную вывести на орбиту спутник.14 апреля, портал breakingdefense.com сообщил о том, что Ричард Брэнсон, основатель «империи Virgin», встречался с представителями Минобороны США.

«Я только что вышел со встречи с представителями военного ведомства, и они очень заинтересованы в том, что мы можем совершить вылет в течение 24-х часов и пролететь 6000 миль в любом направлении для запуска спутника с нашего Boeing 747», — заявил Брэнсон.


​Ракета-носитель Launcher One на самолёте Boeing 747. breakingdefense.com 

По словам Брэнсона, военные заинтересованы в разработке под названием Launcher One: «Представьте, что начался военный конфликт, в котором уничтожаются американские военные спутники или даже космодромы. У армии может возникнуть потребность быстрого вывода на орбиту новых спутников, и мы можем им в этом помочь».

Подразделение Virgin Orbit стало одним из трёх финалистов программы DARPA Launch Challenge. В ходе тендера три компании будут бороться за контракт стоимостью $10 млн. По результатам конкурса военное ведомство хочет получить альтернативную технологию для быстрого запуска спутников на орбиту, которая станет альтернативой более дорогостоящей программе XS-1. "

https://warspot.ru/14521-launcher-on...n-put-v-kosmos

----------


## OKA

" Ведущие мировые державы — США, Китай и Россия — ведут работы над созданием систем противоспутниковой обороны. Вашингтон в 2006 году принял новую масштабную космическую программу развития вооружений. Пекин годом позже продемонстрировал свои возможности, сбив ракетой спутник на орбите. О российской программе противодействия космическим угрозам практически ничего не известно. Правда, в прессу просачивались сообщения о система ПРО «Нудоль», «изделии 07» и ракете «Контакт», а также о спутниках-инспекторах. Над какими противоспутниковыми системами ведется работа, разбирались «Известия»..."

Познавательная статья :

https://iz.ru/868986/aleksei-ramm/zv...urce=mail_json

----------


## OKA

" Потеря связи с орбитальным телескопом "Спектр-Р" несет потенциальную угрозу столкновения с другими спутниками, сообщил "Интерфаксу" начальник лаборатории Центрального НИИ машиностроения (входит в "Роскосмос") Игорь Усовик.
       "Теоретически, конечно, несет (угрозу для других спутников - ИФ)", - сказал И.Усовик, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.
       При этом он, отметил, что вероятность столкновения в данный момент достаточно низкая.
       "Он располагается на очень высокоэлиптической орбите, поэтому область орбит функционирования космических аппаратов он пересекает очень малую долю времени", - отметил специалист.
       Тем не менее, последствия потенциального столкновения могут быть серьёзными, подчеркнул учёный.
       "Поскольку это перигейный участок, и на нем скорость объекта максимальная, то в случае, если эта малая вероятность столкновения произойдёт, то столкновение будет масштабное. Кинетическая энергия будет большая, и разрушения будут серьёзными"- сообщил И.Усовик.
       Российский космический аппарат "Спектр-Р" утром 10 января текущего года перестал выходить на связь. С этого времени специалисты НПО им. Лавочкина пытаются восстановить связь со спутником.

       Как заявил "Интерфаксу" советник главы "Роскосмоса" по науке Александр Блошенко, в госкорпорации не считают ситуацию с телескопом форс-мажором.

       "Спутник после завершения гарантированного срока работы не стали сводить с орбиты, дали аппарату доработать до конца. Мы не воспринимаем произошедшее как какой-то инцидент или экстренную ситуацию", - отметил он.
       В "Роскосмосе" ранее сообщили "Интерфаксу", что гарантийный срок службы аппарата давно истек.
       "Спектр-Р" был запущен в 2011 году. Гарантийный срок активного существования истек в 2014 году, после чего космический аппарат продолжил решать целевые задачи", - сказали в пресс-службе.
       Научный руководитель проекта "Радиоастрон" Юрий Ковалев сообщил "Интерфаксу", что телескоп выполнил все ключевые научные задачи, стоявшие перед ним.
       Аппарат "Спектр-Р" разработан в НПО им. Лавочкина и является космической составляющей международного проекта "Радиоастрон". Цель проекта - проведение фундаментальных астрофизических исследований в радиодиапазоне электромагнитного спектра. Наблюдения проводятся с помощью наземных радиотелескопов (более 40) и орбитальной обсерватории "Спектр-Р". "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...506524&lang=RU


" Израильская частная компания SpaceIL подвела промежуточные итоги расследования причин крушения лунного посадочного зонда «Берешит». Оказалось, что отключение главного двигателя спровоцировала посланная диспетчерами на зонд команда перезапуска одного из измерительных датчиков, сообщается на сайте Планетарного общества.

Зонд «Берешит», запущенный в феврале 2019 года, был создан израильской некоммерческой организацией SpaceIL в рамках конкурса Google Lunar XPRIZE, однако после закрытия конкурса команде разработчиков удалось собрать необходимые средства для завершения работ и оплаты запуска. «Берешит» — самый маленький лунный посадочный аппарат в истории, он нес на себе шесть 8-мегапиксельных цветных камер, магнитометр, цифровую капсулу времени и лазерные уголковые отражатели. Он стал первым частным космическим аппаратом, облетевшим Луну и вышедшим на окололунную орбиту. 

11 апреля 2019 года аппарат готовился совершить посадку в северо-восточной части Моря Ясности, однако потерпел крушение. На высоте 14 километров от поверхности Луны произошел сбой в работе измерительного датчика IMU (Inertial Measurement Unit), который привел к остановке главного двигателя. Когда его наконец удалось включить, расстояние до поверхности оценивалось в 149 метров, а скорость зонда — в 500 километров в час, из-за чего зонд врезался в поверхность Луны. При этом сам по себе отказ IMU не привел бы к крушению зонда, так как у него есть дублирующие измерительные системы, и «Берешит» мог бы совершить высадку на Луне. 

Для того, чтобы устранить проблему с датчиком, диспетчеры миссии передали на зонд команду перезапуска системы, и теперь выяснилось, что эта команда привела к неожиданной «цепной реакции» из сбоев и, в итоге, вызвала остановку двигателя. 

В ближайшие пару недель зонд Lunar Reconnaisance Orbiter, работающий на окололунной орбите, проведет съемку зоны крушения, чтобы обнаружить обломки зонда, среди которых могут находиться уцелевшая капсула времени и предоставленный NASA лазерный ретрорефлектор.

Несмотря на то, что зонд потерпел крушение, врезавшись в поверхность Луны, фонд XPRIZE отдал SpaceIL приз Moonshot Award в размере одного миллиона долларов. А недавно было объявлено о начале создания нового посадочного лунного аппарата «Берешит-2».

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/19/Be...l-human-factor

Приз получили- будет на что погулять  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://warspot.ru/14539-kosmicheski...korablya-soyuz

----------


## OKA

" Гиперзвуковую ракету для суборбитальных исследований испытают в 2020 году


X-60A AFRL

Американский ракетный стартап Generation Orbit Launch Services успешно защитил эскизный проект перспективной гиперзвуковой ракеты-носителя X-60A, которая будет использоваться для суборбитальных исследований. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, стартап получил разрешение на сборку первого летного образца носителя, летные испытания которого планируется начать в 2020 году.

Ракета X-60A, получившая этот индекс в октябре 2018 года и прежде называвшаяся GOLauncher 1, разрабатывается для ВВС США. Ее будут использовать в качестве носителя различного измерительного оборудования, которое позволит проводит исследования в области микрогравитации и астрофизики. Кроме того, с помощью ракеты планируется выводить в космос наноспутники.

Масса носителя составляет 1,1 тонны. X-60A сможет нести оборудование или наноспутники общей массой от 136 до 454 килограммов. Ракету можно будет использовать для исследовательских запусков по суборбитальным траекториям высотой от 15,2 до 36,6 тысяч метров со скоростями полета от четырех до восьми чисел Маха.

Согласно плану, испытания гиперзвуковой ракеты-носителя будут проводиться в интересах Исследовательской лаборатории ВВС США. В ходе первых испытаний ракету запустят с самолета-носителя. Другие подробности о ходе проекта не раскрываются.

Ранее сообщалось, что после начала серийного производства X-60A Generation Orbit Launch Services займется производством и более тяжелых ракет — GOLauncher 2 и GOLauncher 3. Они смогут нести бо́льшие по объему и массе грузы, выполнять полеты по траекториям с бо́льшим диапазоном высот на более высоких скоростях. Носителем ракет семейства GOLauncher станет широкофюзеляжный самолет DC-10.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/27/trials

----------


## OKA

"  В Китае, в г. Чанше завершилось заседание Российско-Китайской рабочей группы по сотрудничеству в области космоса, в котором приняли участие представители Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», АО «Главкосмос», организации российской ракетно-космической промышленности и Китайской Национальной Космической Администрации (КНКА).

В ходе заседания российская и китайская стороны обсудили реализацию Программы российско-китайского сотрудничества в области космоса на 2018-2022 годы, рассмотрели результаты работы подгрупп по вопросам исследования Луны и дальнего космоса, космического мусора, дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) и электронной компонентной базы (ЭКБ), заседания которых состоялись ранее.

Кроме того, партнеры обсудили программу проведения 20-го Заседания Российско-Китайской подкомиссии по сотрудничеству в области космоса, а также текст Совместного коммюнике по итогам 24-й регулярной встречи Глав Правительств России и Китая.

На «полях» заседания рабочей группы состоялись переговоры между АО «Главкосмос» и организациями ракетно-космической промышленности КНР, где обсуждалось исполнение текущих коммерческих контрактов в рамках реализации Программы сотрудничества. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26325/


Интересно, до совместной орбитальной станции дело дойдёт или нет))

В одно рыло  ни амеры без вассалов, ни РФ без них же или китайцев не потянут пилотируемую кoсмонавтику.


" США по-прежнему являются мировыми лидерами по освоению космоса, однако могут утратить эту позицию, если не примут решительные меры, заявил и.о. главы Пентагона Патрик Шанахан.
       "После тщательного изучения нашей экономической и военной зависимости от космоса, Китай и Россия разработали технологии, чтобы воспользоваться этим. Речь идет о лазерах для борьбы против спутников, устройствах для создания помех, а также - о наращивании своих возможностей в киберпространстве", - пишет он в статье, опубликованной в The Wall-Street Journal.
       "В прошлом году Китай запустил в космос 38 ракет, а мы - 17. Спустя пять десятилетий американского отсутствия на Луне, китайцы в этом году посадили аппарат на темной стороне Луны. У США все еще есть преимущество в космосе, но этот разрыв быстро сокращается", - добавил он.
       П.Шанахан подчеркнул, что идея нынешней администрации о создании отдельного Космического командования позволит США сохранить преимущество в космосе. "Космические силы США позволит всем военным, служба которых связана с космосом, оказаться под единым командованием. Нам нужно больше возможностей и меньше бюрократии для успешной работы в космосе", - считает он."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...507390&lang=RU


" Исследователи из Центрального Южного Университета Китая объявили о разработке керамического композиционного материала, из которого можно будет изготавливать обшивку для гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов. Как пишет Global Times, новый материал способен выдерживать длительный нагрев до температуры в 3 тысячи градусов Цельсия.

Одной из основных проблем, возникающих при создании гиперзвукового летательного аппарата, является сильный нагрев его корпуса. К такому нагреву приводит резкое торможение и уплотнение воздушного потока на корпусе и, как следствие, его нагрев. При высоких скоростях полета на поверхности может образовываться и пленка из плазмы.

Например, планер самолета-разведчика SR-71 Blackbird, способного разгоняться до 3 тысяч километров в час, в полете нагревался до 400 градусов из-за чего зона кабины экипажа охлаждалась с помощью топлива, подаваемого в трубопровод.

Китайские разработчики объявили, что им удалось сделать жаропрочный, относительно легкий и пластичный композиционный материал на основе керамики с добавлением тугоплавких металлов. Подробности о составе композита не раскрываются. Разработчики утверждают, что обшивка планера гиперзвукового аппарата из нового композита позволит ему выполнять полеты на скорости от 5 до 20 чисел Маха.

В настоящее время несколько китайских институтов и корпораций занимаются разработкой гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов. В частности, в летом прошлого года в Китае состоялись испытания беспилотных гиперзвуковых планеров DF-ZF в разной конфигурации. Испытания были признаны успешными.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/30/ceramic

----------


## OKA

" На американском сегменте Международной космической станции (МКС) полностью восстановлена работа системы электроснабжения и в пятницу к ней планируется осуществить отложенный запуск очередного космического корабля Cargo Dragon компании SpaceX, сообщило Национальное управление по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства США (NASA).

       17-й по счету запуск данного "грузовика" к МКС в рамках коммерческого контракта между NASA и компанией SpaceX запланирован на 03:11 по восточноамериканскому времени (10:11 мск). Он будет осуществлен с 40-го пускового комплекса на космодроме на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида) с помощью ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, также принадлежащей SpaceX. Космический корабль должен доставить на МКС около 2,5 тонн продовольствия, а также оборудования и материалов для проведения десятков научных экспериментов экипажем станции.

       Американское космическое агентство сообщило, что 2 мая наземные службы в центре управления полетами в Хьюстоне с помощью дистанционной руки-манипулятора МКС провели успешную операцию по замене вышедшего из строя электрического распределительного щита MBSU на аналогичный запасной агрегат.

       Вышедший 29 апреля из строя блок на 25% снизил подачу электроэнергии системам станции. Это уже второй выход из строя аналогичного блока, для замены которого в прошлом потребовался выход американских астронавтов в открытый космос.
       NASA отмечает, что после замены блока MBSU проверка показала штатную работу системы электроснабжения МКС по номинальным параметрам, а также возможность дополнительных мощностей, необходимых для проведения предстоящего захвата рукой-манипулятором Canadarm-2 "грузовика" и последующей его стыковки со станцией.

  Как сообщалось, ранее NASA попросило SpaceX перенести намеченный на 1 мая запуск 17-й коммерческой миссии по доставке грузов на МКС в связи с обнаруженной 29 апреля экипажем МКС проблемой в коммутационном блоке, который распределяет энергию на два из восьми каналов электропитания станции. По этим каналам на все системы станции поступает электроэнергия, вырабатываемая солнечными батареями станции.

   При этом подчеркивалось, что "никакой непосредственной угрозы экипажу и станции нет".

       Ранее "Интерфаксу" в "Роскосмосе" сообщили, что все системы российского сегмента МКС станции работают штатно после обнаруженных проблем с электропитанием американского сегмента.

       "На американском сегменте МКС были зафиксированы некоторые проблемы с энергоснабжением. Поломка не сказалась на работе российского сегмента МКС. Все системы работают штатно. Экипаж чувствует себя хорошо", - сказали в госкорпорации.
       Запуск американского "грузовика", который должен был состояться еще 25 апреля, уже трижды переносился. Американское космическое агентство отмечало, что корабль Dragon и ракета-носитель Falcon 9 были готовы и к более раннему запуску, а его перенос был вызван выбором наиболее приемлемой даты как для NASA, так и для компании SpaceX "в связи с ограниченными возможностями МКС и орбитальной механики".

       Как сообщалось, 19 апреля с МКС успешно состыковался выведенный на орбиту Земли американский грузовой космический корабль Cygnus. Он доставил на МКС около 3,5 тонн груза, в том числе продовольствие, а также оборудование и материалы для проведения десятков научных исследований.

       В настоящее время экипаж МКС состоит из российских космонавтов Олега Кононенко и Алексея Овчинина, американских астронавтов Энн Макклейн, Кристины Кох и Ника Хейга и канадского астронавта Давида Сен-Жака."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...507451&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

> " Израильский космический аппарат "Берешит" разбился при посадке на Луну. ..
> У индусов снова появился шанс стать четвёртыми ))


" Запуск индийской миссии «Чандраян-2» назначен на 9 июля 2019 года, а посадка на поверхность Луны состоится 6 сентября, сообщает твиттер Индийской организации космических исследований. Ранее запуск миссии, состоящей из орбитального аппарата, посадочного модуля и лунохода, отложили из-за повреждения опор посадочной платформы во время испытаний.

«Чандраян-2» — это вторая индийская миссия по изучению Луны. Первый аппарат серии «Чандраян» отправился к Луне в 2008 году и вышел на ее орбиту. После этого он выпустил ударный зонд, который столкнулся с поверхностью на скорости 1,69 километра в секунду, что привело к выбросу грунта из подповерхностных слоев. Дистанционное изучение этого грунта позволило получить несколько важных научных результатов, в том числе, подтвердить наличие воды в нем.

Новая миссия состоит из трех космических аппаратов — орбитального зонда, посадочной платформы «Викрам» и лунохода «Прагаян». Изначально они будут запущены как единый аппарат, а после выхода на окололунную орбиту посадочный и орбитальный аппараты разделятся. Вскоре после этого посадочная платформа с луноходом на борту должна совершить мягкую посадку в районе южного полюса Луны. Посадочная платформа будет собирать данные с помощью камеры высокого разрешения, а также проводить сейсмические исследования. Луноход, который выедет из платформы, будет перемещаться по грунту и изучать его.

Изначально старт миссии «Чандраян-2» был назначен на март 2018 года, но его несколько раз откладывали по разным причинам. Теперь Индийская организация космических исследований сообщила, что аппараты будут запущены к Луне в июле 2019 года. Стартовое окно миссии начнется 9 июля и закончится 16 июля. Если запуск произойдет вовремя, то посадка аппарата на Луну должна произойти 6 сентября. После этого посадочная платформа и луноход будут проводить исследования Луны на протяжении одного лунного дня (около двух земных недель). Это ограничение связано с тем, что аппараты получают энергию от солнечных панелей и не предназначены для работы во время и после лунной ночи.

Последний перенос запуска миссии состоялся в апреле из-за неудачных испытаний посадочной платформы. Специалисты Индийской организации космических исследований имитировали посадку платформы на лунную поверхность и после испытаний обнаружили, что две посадочные опоры повредились из-за некорректных параметров тестирования.

Если посадка в рамках миссии «Чандраян-2» будет успешной, Индия станет четвертой страной, которой удалось провести мягкую посадку аппарата на Луну. Ранее это удавалось лишь СССР, США и Китаю. До недавнего времени четвертым государством, чей аппарат совершил мягкую посадку на Луну, должен был стать Израиль, потому что в феврале 2019 года к Луне отправился аппарат «Берешит», разработанный израильской компанией SpaceIL. 11 апреля аппарат приступил к посадке, однако из-за команды на перезапуск одного из датчиков во время снижения произошла остановка главного двигателя и аппарат разбился. Позднее SpaceIL объявила о намерении разработать и запустить к Луне новый посадочный аппарат.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/02/chandrayaan



МКС :

"...Что касается посещающих транспортных средств, поставщик коммерческих грузов SpaceX готов сделать 17-ю поставку в орбитальную лабораторию, с запуском, установленным на 3:11 EDT в пятницу, 3 мая. Dragon, который заполнен более чем 5500 фунтами исследований, экипажей и оборудования, запустит ракету Falcon 9 из космического стартового комплекса 40 на станции ВВС Кейп-Канаверал во Флориде."

https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/...earch-studies/


" НАСА в течение 19 лет покупала некачественные материалы, предназначенные для производства ракет и космических аппаратов. Из-за этого провалились по меньшей мере две миссии космического агентства, говорится в расследовании управления запусков НАСА, подготовленного вместе с офисом генерального инспектора НАСА и Министерством юстиции США.

https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/01/...-scheme-probe/

О мошенничестве стало известно в результате расследования причин неудачных запусков аппаратов Orbiting Carbon Observatory и Glory в 2009 и 2011 годах соответственно.

Минюст и НАСА выяснили, что компания Sapa Profiles, Inc. в течение 19 лет поставляла подрядчику космического агентства Orbital ATK низкокачественный алюминий, подделывая данные о его критических испытаниях.

В результате расследования компания Hydro Extrusion Portland (ранее Sapa Profiles) согласилась выплатить НАСА $46 млн, при этом космическое агентство потеряло на неудачных запусках более $700 млн..."

https://hightech.fm/2019/05/01/nasa-fail

----------


## OKA

Снова запуск перенесли :

" Из-за возникших неполадок в электрооборудовании на грузовом космическом корабле Cargo Dragon отменен планировавшийся в пятницу его запуск к Международной космической станции (МКС), сообщило Национальное управление по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства США (NASA).
       "Планировавшийся сегодня утром запуск корабля Dragon компании SpaceX отменен в связи с проблемой в электрооборудовании беспилотника. Следующая возможность для запуска будет завтра в 02:48 по восточноамериканскому времени (09:48 мск - ИФ), - говорится в сообщении.
       Запуск корабля должен был состояться еще 1 мая, однако из-за неполадок в системе электроснабжения МКС он был перенесен на 3 мая. Вышедший из строя электрический щитовой блок на 25% снизил подачу электроэнергии системам станции.
       Американское космическое агентство сообщило, что 2 мая наземные службы в центре управления полетами в Хьюстоне с помощью дистанционной руки-манипулятора МКС провели успешную операцию по замене вышедшего из строя электрического распределительного щита MBSU на аналогичный запасной агрегат. И станция была готова к приему "грузовика". "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...507462&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" SpaceX запустила ракету-носителя Falcon 9 с грузовым космическим кораблем Cargo Dragon к Международной космической станции (МКС), следует из трансляции на сайте американской компании.

Первая многоразовая ступень Falcon 9 уже совершила управляемую посадку на плавучей платформе в Атлантике, а космический корабль вышел на орбиту Земли. Теперь предстоит стыковка с МКС.

Это 17-й коммерческий пуск ракеты к МКС. Ранее национальное управление по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства США перенесло пуск Falcon 9 с 3 мая на 4 мая из-за неполадок. "

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3961654

----------


## OKA

" Японская частная компания Interstellar Technologies Inc. осуществила успешный пуск своей суборбитальной ракеты Momo-3. После взлета со стартовой площадки на острове Хоккайдо ракета достигла высоты 110 километров и через 10 минут полета упала в Тихий океан. Это была третья попытка — два предыдущих испытательных пуска в 2017 и 2018 годах закончились авариями. В этот раз, как сообщает газета The Japan Times, испытания прошли полностью успешно, и Momo-3 стала первой в Японии космической ракетой, созданной на частные средства.

Ракета Momo имеет длину 9,9 метра и диаметр 50 сантиметров, ее стартовая масса — одна тонна. Двигатель работает на жидком кислороде и этиловом спирте. Ракета предназначена для суборбитальных исследовательских полетов, она способна поднять 20-килограммовую полезную нагрузку на высоту более 120 километров. Для полезной нагрузки в носовой части ракеты есть кубический отсек с длиной ребра 30 сантиметров. После окончания разгона отсек с полезной нагрузкой около четырех минут находится в условиях невесомости, после чего опускается на парашютах.




До этого компания пыталась запустить ракету дважды, впервые это произошло в июле 2017 года. Тогда она успешно взлетела, но через 70 секунд полета связь с ней прервалась. 30 июня 2018 года Interstellar Technologies вновь попыталась провести запуск, но в тот раз ракета даже не успела улететь со старта: примерно через секунду после взлета в двигателе произошло возгорание, через несколько секунд тяга двигателя резко снизилась и ракета упала на стартовый комплекс.

В этот раз запуск планировался на 05:45 по времени Токио (00:45 по Москве), двигатель ракеты проработал, как и планировалось, около двух минут. За пуском наблюдали около тысячи человек.

Компания Interstellar Technologies была основана в 2013 году Такафуми Хори (Takafumi Horie), бывшим президентом интернет-компании Livedoor Co. Своей задачей компания видит создание дешевой ракеты-носителя для запуска малых спутников.

Подобный носитель «Электрон» уже разработала и эксплуатирует компания RocketLab. Впервые их ракета успешно вывела коммерческую нагрузку в ноябре 2018 года. Малые ракеты в Японии разрабатывает и государственные структуры. В феврале 2018 года агентство JAXA успешно запустило самую компактную в мире ракету SS-520 No.5. Она состоит их трех ступеней, работающих на твердом топливе. На борту ракеты находился микроспутник георазведки и связи TRICOM 1R массой около трех килограммов.

Сергей Кузнецов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/04/interstellar

----------


## OKA

"  На космодроме Байконур начались работы по подготовке к запуску транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-14». В монтажно-испытательном корпусе площадки №31 была проведена выгрузка из вагонов ступеней ракеты-носителя (РН) «Союз-2.1а».




Запуск корабля «Союз МС-14» пройдет в беспилотном режиме и станет испытательным для РН «Союз-2.1а», так как до этого она выводила на орбиту исключительно грузовые корабли. Теперь же «Союз-2.1а» приходит на смену РН «Союз-ФГ», которая доставляла космические экипажи на орбиту с 2002 года. Пуск запланирован на 22 августа 2019 года."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26350/


"  На космодроме Байконур продолжается плановая подготовка к пуску ракеты космического назначения (РКН) «Протон-М» с российским спутником связи «Ямал-601», изготовленным французским подразделением Thales Alenia Space для российского спутникового оператора АО «Газпром космические системы».

В настоящее время на космодроме проходит автономная подготовка ракеты-носителя, космического аппарата, разгонного блока «Бриз-М», переходной системы и головного обтекателя к последующей сборке в составе РКН. 

В соответствии с графиком работ вчера, 14 мая, завершились операции по заправке космического аппарата «Ямал-601» компонентами топлива. После выполнения заключительных электрических проверок «Ямал-601» доставят в зону сборки космической головной части (КГЧ).

На прошлой неделе российские и зарубежные специалисты успешно провели примерочные испытания переходной системы — адаптера, с помощью которой космический аппарат будет установлен на разгонный блок «Бриз-М». Результаты испытаний подтвердили механическую и электрическую совместимость переходной системы и космического аппарата.

Также была выполнена заправка баков высокого давления разгонного блока «Бриз-М» сжатыми газами. Ракета-носитель «Протон-М» собрана, прошла пневмоиспытания и подготовлена к проведению следующего комплекса электрических проверок.  

Согласно плану работ, в ближайшее время должен начаться следующий этап пусковой кампании — сборка космической головной части ракеты космического назначения «Протон-М» в составе космического аппарата «Ямал-601», разгонного блока «Бриз-М», переходной системы, и головного обтекателя.  

Проект «Ямал-601» входит в Федеральную целевую программу по развитию телерадиовещания в Российской Федерации. «Ямал-601» должен стать самым мощным по пропускной способности спутником связи в российской орбитальной группировке.

Новый спутник планово заменит на орбите спутник «Ямал-202» в орбитальной позиции 49 градусов восточной долготы и обеспечит оказание услуг фиксированной связи и передачи данных в С-диапазоне на значительной части России, а также на территории стран СНГ, Европы, Ближнего Востока и Юго-Восточной Азии. Кроме того, спутник предоставит пользователям на территории России услуги связи и высокоскоростного доступа в Интернет в Ka-диапазоне. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26351/


" Российский разработчик жидкостных ракетных двигателей НПО "Энергомаш" будет самостоятельно производить модернизированную версию двигателя РД-120, разработанного на предприятии во времена СССР, сообщил мастер литейного цеха предприятия Владислав Паламарчук в видео, опубликованном в среду на сайте "Энергомаша".
       Он напомнил, что РД-120 был разработан на "Энергомаше" в начале восьмидесятых годов для второй ступени ракеты-носителя "Зенит".
       "Этот двигатель не изготавливался более 30 лет. В настоящее время происходит возобновление производства, его модернизация, улучшение характеристик и показателей для применения его в новых перспективных российских ракетах", - сказал Паламарчук.
       Базовый двигатель РД-120 был разработан в 1976-1985 годах на "Энергомаше", но производился на украинском предприятии "Южмаш". В настоящее время этот завод находится в крайне тяжелом финансовом положении.
       Первый пуск ракеты "Зенит" с двигателем РД-120 выполнен 13 апреля 1985 года.
       Первый пуск РН "Зенит" с форсированным двигателем РД-120 по программе "Морской старт" выполнен 28 февраля 2005г.
       Изготовлено 295 двигателей.  "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...508298&lang=RU


" .."По Роскосмосу работаем уже лет пять. Там конца и края не видно, там миллиарды воруются. Миллиарды. Причем технология очень простая - сначала деньги [за границу] переправляются, семья, а потом сам фигурант", - сказал он.

В свою очередь в Роскосмосе ТАСС сообщили, что "озвученные председателем Следственного комитета Александром Бастрыкиным дела известны широкой общественности и инициированы по результатам проверок службой безопасности и внутреннего аудита госкорпорации "Роскосмос". В госкорпорации уточнили, что они сотрудничают со следственными органами и продолжат эту работу в дальнейшем.

В феврале в корпорации заявили, что руководство Роскосмоса выступает за бескомпромиссное очищение отрасли от возможных преступных проявлений и борьбу с коррупцией."

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6434528

Много, наверное, "фигурантов" ))


" "Роскосмос" сам стал инициатором проверок со стороны правоохранительных органов в связи с выявленными нарушениями в работе предприятий госкорпорации в прошлые годы, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пресс-службе госкорпорации.
       "Большая часть материалов была инициирована "Роскосмосом" по итогам работы на предприятиях департамента экономической безопасности и департамента внутреннего аудита госкорпорации. Они проводят проверочные мероприятия в инициативном порядке и в случае выявления нарушений передают материалы проверок в компетентные органы для принятия процессуального решения", - сказали в госкорпорации.
       Так там прокомментировали заявление главы Следственного комитета Александра Бастрыкина, заявившего на Международном молодежном юридическом форуме о том, что следователи уже пять лет занимаются "Роскосмосом", выявив миллиардные хищения. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...508278&lang=RU



" Компания SpaceX начала строительство второго орбитального прототипа второй ступени системы Starship and Super Heavy. Глава компании Илон Маск подтвердил эту информацию, а также рассказал, что прототипы будут создаваться разными командами инженеров, которые, тем не менее, будут обмениваться информацией о ходе работ и инженерными идеями.


SpaceX

SpaceX несколько лет работает над проектом сверхтяжелой ракеты-носителя, которая позволит компании выполнять пилотируемые полеты на Луну и Марс, а также заменит ракеты семейства Falcon для запуска спутников и других применений. Характеристики проекта существенно менялись на протяжении работы над ним. В текущей конфигурации он подразумевает создание двухступенчатой ракеты под названием Starship and Super Heavy, где Starship — название второй ступени и одновременно пилотируемого космического корабля, а Super Heavy — название первой ступени. Обе ступени будут многоразовыми и смогут после запуска возвращаться на Землю, приземляясь на космодром или морскую платформу подобно тому, как это делают первые ступени Falcon 9 и Falcon Heavy. При возврате обеих ступеней ракета сможет выводить на низкую околоземную орбиту грузы массой свыше 100 тонн.

Компания планирует отрабатывать технологии, используемые в проекте, на нескольких прототипах. В январе она завершила строительство первого прототипа под названием Starhopper, предназначенного для испытания системы реактивной посадки после запуска. Аналогичным образом SpaceX испытывала систему посадки первой ступени Falcon 9 на прототипе Grasshopper. Пока Starhopper прошел два огневых испытания в привязанном в стартовому комплексу состоянии, однако ожидается, что в ближайшие недели компания приступит к полноценным испытанием со взлетом и посадкой.

Помимо этого весной SpaceX начала создавать прототип Starship для орбитальных полетов на строящемся космодроме компании на юге штата Техас. Теперь стало известно, что параллельно со строительством прототипа в Техасе другая команда инженеров компании создает аналогичный прототип недалеко от космодрома на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида. Изначально это заметил один из пользователей NASASpaceFlight, а затем информацию подтвердил глава SpaceX Илон Маск...  "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/15/starship

----------


## OKA

"  Специалисты предприятий Роскосмоса на космодроме Байконур приступили к операциям по заправке космического аппарата «Спектр-РГ» компонентами топлива, они будут продолжаться несколько дней.

Затем космический аппарат будет транспортирован в монтажно-испытательный корпус для подготовки к сборке в составе космической головной части ракеты-носителя «Протон-М».

Запуск запланирован 21 июня 2019 года. «Спектр-РГ» – проект, нацеленный на создание орбитальной астрофизической обсерватории, предназначенной для изучения Вселенной в рентгеновском диапазоне длин волн. Аппарат будет выведен в окрестность точки Лагранжа L2 системы Солнце-Земля. "




Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26356/


" Госкомиссия, которая примет окончательное решение о том, нужно ли продолжать попытки восстановить управление радиотелескопом "Спектр-Р", или признать его вышедшим из строя, состоится в конце мая - начале июня. Об этом сообщил ТАСС руководитель Астрокосмического центра Физического института академии наук (АКЦ ФИАН), руководитель проекта "Радиоастрон" (его частью является "Спектр-Р") Николай Кардашев.

"Госкомиссия, наверное, будет либо в конце мая, либо в начале июня", - сказал ученый. Кардашев отметил, что пока "установить управляемость аппаратом не удалось, хотя известно, что он работает", поскольку сигнал от него приходит.

Ученый также сообщил, что по итогам работы "Спектра-Р", если будет решение госкомиссии о завершении миссии, специалисты подготовят отчет. В это же время, добавил он, может состояться награждение участников проекта "Радиоастрон", которое ранее анонсировал президент РАН Александр Сергеев.

По словам Кардашева, "Спектр-Р" может выключиться осенью полностью, так как в этот период нужно по-новому сориентировать его солнечные батареи на Солнце, что невозможно гарантировать без восстановления управления. "Осенью начнутся проблемы: солнце уйдет с солнечных батарей, и аппарат может выключиться сам, если до этого ничего положительного не случится [не удастся восстановить управление]", - отметил Кардашев, подчеркнув, что пока солнечные батареи аппарата ориентированы на Солнце.

Ученые планируют следить за радиотелескопом минимум до осени, независимо от решения госкомиссии, уточнил Кардашев. "В конце мая - начале июня будет окончательное решение (продолжать ли попытки восстановления связи или считать миссию завершенной - прим. ТАСС), хотя дальше какая-то связь будет поддерживаться до осени", - пояснил ученый. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6425775


" Сигнал радиотелескопа "Спектр-Р", который с января перестал реагировать на команды с Земли, используют для проверки наземных станций перед запуском космической обсерватории "Спектр-РГ". Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник в ракетно-космической отрасли.

"Сигнал, который он ["Спектр-Р"] передает, позволяет проверять работу наземных станций уже для Спектра-РГ", - отметил собеседник агентства.

По его словам, высокоинформативный комплекс радиотелескопа до сих пор передает сигнал, который регулярно принимают станции на Земле. Однако "на команды аппарат реагировать не начал, соответствующие проверки проходят раз в неделю". "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6430823


Познавательно :

http://forums.airbase.ru/2013/10/t82...askrylsya.html

----------


## OKA

" 17 мая, на космодроме Байконур началась сборка космической головной части ракеты космического назначения  «Протон-М», предназначенной для запуска российского спутника связи «Ямал-601».

Сборка космической головной части (КГЧ) включает в себя ряд последовательных технологических операций: установку космического аппарата «Ямал-601» на переходную систему, с помощью которой он стыкуется с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М»; электрические проверки «сборки» космического аппарата с разгонным блоком; установку («накатку») створок головного обтекателя и последующие электрические проверки КГЧ.

В настоящее время «Ямал-601» состыкован с переходной системой разработки Центра Хруничева. В ее состав входит система разделения, которая обеспечит стыковку космического аппарата и переходной системы, а также их отделение во время полета.

После завершения электрических проверок «сборки» космического аппарата «Ямал-601»/переходная система», специалисты проведут её стыковку с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М». 

Сборка космической головной части продлится несколько дней. Работы с КГЧ, или совместные операции,  выполняет интернациональная команда в составе специалистов французского подразделения Thales Alenia Space  (генеральный подрядчик по космическому аппарату), шведской компании RUAG Aerospace (разработчик системы разделения), Центра Хруничева (разработчик и изготовитель  ракеты-носителя, разгонного блока,  переходной системы и головного обтекателя).

Пуск ракеты космического назначения «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» и космическим аппаратом «Ямал-601» будет осуществлен в интересах АО «Газпром космические системы»... "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26357/


" Российская спутниковая группировка, которая обеспечивает Минобороны РФ метеорологической, картографической информацией, находится в рабочем состоянии. Об этом сообщил в пятницу ТАСС руководитель пресс-службы Роскосмоса Владимир Устименко.

Ранее президент РФ Владимир Путин во время совещания в Сочи заявил, что Минобороны и другие ведомства должны иметь оперативную и достоверную информацию о ракетно-космической, метеорологической, картографической обстановке, а также о состоянии и деятельности вооруженных сил других стран.

"Это рабочее состояние", - сказал Устименко в ответ на вопрос корреспондента ТАСС, поступают ли со стороны Минобороны жалобы на спутники, и в достаточном ли количестве ведомство обеспечено информацией.

По словам руководителя пресс-службы Роскосмоса, в случае возникновения каких-либо сбоев, из-за которых партнеры могут быть недовольны, специалисты быстро устраняют проблему. "Ее либо устраняют, либо каким-то иным способом перекладывают выполнение данной задачи на другой инструмент", - отметил Устименко.

Он также подчеркнул, что ведомства не работали бы с госкорпорацией, если техника постоянно была бы в неработающем или неудовлетворяющем их состоянии.

Во время совещания Владимир Путин отметил важность российской орбитальной группировки аппаратов двойного назначения для стратегической стабильности и военного паритета. По его словам, ее состав обновлен практически на 80% и увеличен в 1,5 раза. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6442046

----------


## OKA

"  На космодроме Байконур продолжаются работы по подготовке к запуску транспортного пилотируемого корабля (ТПК) «Союз МС-13» к Международной космической станции (МКС). Сегодня были завершены испытания ТПК на герметичность в вакуум-камере, после чего специалисты предприятий Роскосмоса провели его перевозку в монтажно-испытательный корпус для дальнейшей подготовки.

Цикл испытаний космической техники в вакуумной камере с использованием гелиево-воздушной среды в проверяемых объемах на сегодня остается наиболее объективным методом контроля герметичности в наземных условиях, обеспечивая проверку заданных жестких требований герметичности.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-13» намечен на 20 июля 2019 года. Корабль должен доставить на МКС экипаж в составе командира Александра Скворцова (Роскосмос), Луки Пармитано (бортинженер, ESA) и Эндрю Моргана (бортинженер, NASA). "




Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26358/


" "Роскосмос" потратит почти 10,5 млрд рублей на строительство восьми ракет для запусков "Прогрессов" и пилотируемых "Союзов"

 Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" разместила заказ на изготовление восьми ракет "Союз-2-1а" для отправки на Международную космическую станцию (МКС) грузовых транспортных кораблей "Прогресс МС" и транспортных пилотируемых кораблей "Союз МС", следует из данных системы "СПАРК-Маркетинг".
       Согласно техническому заданию, три ракеты должны быть изготовлены к 25 ноября 2020 года, еще пять - к 25 ноября 2021 года.
       За восемь ракет-носителей "Роскосмос" заплатит 10 млрд 447 млн рублей. Таким образом, одна ракета в среднем обойдется в 1,3 млрд рублей.
       На минувшей неделе стало известно, что "Роскосмос" планирует разместить заказ на строительство ракеты "Ангара-1.2", стоимостью около 2 млрд рублей, предназначенной для запуска трех спутников системы "Гонец" в 2021 году.
       Единственное предприятие, изготавливающее ракеты "Союз-2-1а", - самарский ракетно-космический центр "Прогресс".
       Согласно данным системы "СПАРК-Маркетинг", госкорпорация выделяет на создание новой ракеты 2 млрд 27,8 млн рублей. Ракета должна в 2021 году вывести на орбиту три аппарата системы "Гонец-М" под номерами 33, 34 и 35. Старт намечен с космодрома Плесецк.
       До этого дважды "тройки" спутников будут выводиться ракетами "Союз-2.1б", их стоимость составляет примерно 1 млрд 345 млн рублей, таким образом, стоимость "Ангары" превысит цену "Союза" почти на 700 млн рублей.
       Космический ракетный комплекс "Ангара" предназначен для запусков экологически чистых ракет-носителей различных классов. В семейство входят лёгкие носители "Ангара-1.2", средние - "Ангара-А3", тяжёлые - "Ангара-А5" (модификация "А5М" - модернизированная), и повышенной грузоподъемности с кислородно-водородным разгонным блоком "Ангара-А5В". "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...508533&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с программой полёта Международной космической станции (МКС) 23 мая 2019 года проведена плановая коррекция орбиты МКС.

Для выполнения манёвра в 19 часов 08 минут по московскому времени были включены двигатели транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-10», пристыкованного к Международной космической станции. Время работы двигателей составило 1196,2 сек. В результате скорость полёта станции увеличилась на 2,55 м/сек.

В соответствии с данными службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения ЦУП ФГУП ЦНИИмаш параметры орбиты МКС после выполнения манёвра составили:

     минимальная высота над поверхностью Земли – 409,8 км,
     максимальная высота над поверхностью Земли – 428,6 км,
     период обращения – 92,77 мин.,
     наклонение орбиты – 51,66 град.

Целью проведения коррекции стало формирование баллистических условий для приземления в расчётной точке экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-11». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26372/


" Kомпания SpaceX после двух отсрочек запустила ракету Falcon 9 с первыми 60 коммуникационными спутниками системы Starlink. Предполагается, что в ближайшие годы компания расширит орбитальную группировку Starlink до почти 12 тысяч спутников на низкой околоземной орбите, которые будут обеспечивать высокоскоростной доступ в интернет по всему миру. Трансляция запуска проходила на YouTube-канале SpaceX.

Starlink — система глобального спутникового интернета, которая будет покрывать сигналом почти всю поверхность Земли. Для этого SpaceX собирается запустить в космос 11943 спутника. Они будут поддерживать связь с терминалами на Земле с помощью фазированных антенных решеток, а между собой они будут обмениваться данными через лазерную связь (первые спутники не будут поддерживать лазерную связь). Орбитальная группировка будет разбита на три части по высоте орбит. 7518 спутников расположатся на круговых орбитах с высотой 340 километров. 1584 спутника будут располагаться на круговой орбите с высотой 550 километров. Кроме того, на высоте 1150 километров будут находится еще 2841 спутника.

Первые 60 спутников будут работать на высоте 550 километров, причем ракета выведет их на высоту 440 километров, а до своих целевых орбит они будут добираться с помощью собственных двигателей на эффекте Холла, работающих на криптоне. SpaceX отмечает, что с помощью двигателей спутники будут не только добираться до своих орбит, но и автоматически корректировать орбиту для предотвращения столкновения с космическим мусором. Подробности об устройстве системы спутникового интернета SpaceX можно узнать из нашего материала «Для всех, даром».

Для относительно быстрого развертывания спутниковой группировки инженерам SpaceX пришлось оптимизировать их конструкцию по сравнению с двумя первыми прототипами, отправившимися на орбиту в феврале 2018 года. Новые спутники представляют собой плоскую конструкцию, позволяющую эффективно расположить их внутри головного обтекателя ракеты:

Запуск ракеты Falcon 9 со спутниками Starlink состоялся 24 мая в 05:30 по московскому времени с космодрома на мысе Канаверал. Первоначально пуск планировался на 17 мая, но дважды откладывался из-за плохой погоды.  Примерно через час после запуска спутники начнут отделяться от второй ступени ракеты на высоте 440 километров. Этот запуск стал не только одним из самых массовых для SpaceX, хотя ранее компания уже запускала 64 аппарата одновременно, но и самым тяжелым. Поскольку масса каждого спутника Starlink составляет 227 килограммов, их суммарная масса составляет 13,62 тонны, а общая масса полезной нагрузки составляет 18,5 тонн по словам Илона Маска. Вероятно, указанная им масса включает в себя раму, на которой закреплены спутники, а также адаптер полезной нагрузки.

Ранее рекордным для SpaceX был первый запуск пилотируемого космического корабля Crew Dragon, масса которого вместе с топливом составляла 12 тонн. Судя по всему, компания начала использовать новый адаптер полезной нагрузки, потому что его ранняя версия позволяла выводить грузы массой до 10,8 тонны.

Кроме SpaceX свои системы спутникового интернета анонсировали или начали создавать несколько других компаний и государственных агентств. В феврале ракета «Союз СТ-Б» запустила первые шесть аппаратов системы OneWeb, которая будет состоять из 650 спутников. Анонсировали, но пока не начали развертывать подобные системы компании Amazon и Facebook, а также Россия и Китай.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/24/fi...ink-satellites

----------


## OKA

> .." Kомпания SpaceX после двух отсрочек запустила ракету Falcon 9 с первыми 60 коммуникационными спутниками системы Starlink. Предполагается, что в ближайшие годы компания расширит орбитальную группировку Starlink до почти 12 тысяч спутников на низкой околоземной орбите, которые будут обеспечивать высокоскоростной доступ в интернет по всему миру. Трансляция запуска проходила на YouTube-канале SpaceX.
> 
> Starlink — система глобального спутникового интернета, которая будет покрывать сигналом почти всю поверхность Земли. Для этого SpaceX собирается запустить в космос 11943 спутника. Они будут поддерживать связь с терминалами на Земле с помощью фазированных антенных решеток, а между собой они будут обмениваться данными через лазерную связь (первые спутники не будут поддерживать лазерную связь). Орбитальная группировка будет разбита на три части по высоте орбит. 7518 спутников расположатся на круговых орбитах с высотой 340 километров. 1584 спутника будут располагаться на круговой орбите с высотой 550 километров. Кроме того, на высоте 1150 километров будут находится еще 2841 спутника.
> 
> Первые 60 спутников будут работать на высоте 550 километров, причем ракета выведет их на высоту 440 километров, а до своих целевых орбит они будут добираться с помощью собственных двигателей на эффекте Холла, работающих на криптоне. SpaceX отмечает, что с помощью двигателей спутники будут не только добираться до своих орбит, но и автоматически корректировать орбиту для предотвращения столкновения с космическим мусором. Подробности об устройстве системы спутникового интернета SpaceX можно узнать из нашего материала «Для всех, даром».
> 
> Для относительно быстрого развертывания спутниковой группировки инженерам SpaceX пришлось оптимизировать их конструкцию по сравнению с двумя первыми прототипами, отправившимися на орбиту в феврале 2018 года. Новые спутники представляют собой плоскую конструкцию, позволяющую эффективно расположить их внутри головного обтекателя ракеты:
> 
> Запуск ракеты Falcon 9 со спутниками Starlink состоялся 24 мая в 05:30 по московскому времени с космодрома на мысе Канаверал. Первоначально пуск планировался на 17 мая, но дважды откладывался из-за плохой погоды.  Примерно через час после запуска спутники начнут отделяться от второй ступени ракеты на высоте 440 километров. Этот запуск стал не только одним из самых массовых для SpaceX, хотя ранее компания уже запускала 64 аппарата одновременно, но и самым тяжелым. Поскольку масса каждого спутника Starlink составляет 227 килограммов, их суммарная масса составляет 13,62 тонны, а общая масса полезной нагрузки составляет 18,5 тонн по словам Илона Маска. Вероятно, указанная им масса включает в себя раму, на которой закреплены спутники, а также адаптер полезной нагрузки.
> ...



А есть какой нибудь военный аспект в проекте StarLink (кроме того, что можно просто отключить интернет)?

https://www.forbes.ru/tehnologii/376...utnikov-svyazi

Не много не в тему. Правильно я понимаю, что пока нет приёмного устройства по разумной цене?

легкое гугление дает:
"После развертывания сети компания планирует начать предоставление услуг высоскоростного доступа в сеть в глобальном масштабе на частотах Ku (10,7−18 ГГц) и Ka (26,5−40 ГГц)"

что в переводе на общечеловеческий язык означает, что на борту есть приемники и передатчики сантиметрового и миллиметрового диапазонов.

Что в свою очередь означает возможность глобальной планетарной радиотехнической разведки,

Что в сочетании с высокой скорости передачи и данных и безграничными наземными возможностями обработки и хранения информации позволяет, например, сделать общепланетарный каталог всех бортовых и наземных РЛС и отслеживать их положение в реальном времени.

Это вот то. что прямо сразу. Но там много других даже более интересных возможностей

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2894559.htm

----------


## Avia M

> Российские космонавты Международной космической станции Олег Кононенко и Алексей Овчинин в ходе работы в открытом космосе провели операцию вне графика — забрали полотенце, которое провисело на внешней стороне станции десять лет, передает РИА «Новости».
> Полотенце изначально предназначалось для протирки скафандров от загрязнений во время работы в космосе. Его оставил один из российских космонавтов. Кононенко с Овчининым убрали полотенце в специальный контейнер. Его вернут на Землю и передадут специалистам для изучения.


Вдруг оно оживёт... :Smile:

----------


## cobra_73

> А есть какой нибудь военный аспект в проекте StarLink (кроме того, что можно просто отключить интернет)?
> 
> https://www.forbes.ru/tehnologii/376...utnikov-svyazi
> 
> Не много не в тему. Правильно я понимаю, что пока нет приёмного устройства по разумной цене?
> 
> легкое гугление дает:
> "После развертывания сети компания планирует начать предоставление услуг высоскоростного доступа в сеть в глобальном масштабе на частотах Ku (10,7−18 ГГц) и Ka (26,5−40 ГГц)"
> 
> ...


Чет я о Бриллиантовой Гальке вспомнил...

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 3 июня. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос не планирует создавать отдельный женский отряд космонавтов, сообщил в понедельник на пресс-конференции в Москве исполнительный директор госкорпорации по пилотируемым программам Сергей Крикалев.

"Женский отряд создаваться не будет, у нас существует единый российский отряд. Говорилось о том, что исторически так сложилось, что в нашем отряде женщин меньше, чем в американском отряде, и причина тому не какие-то чрезвычайные требования к женщинам, которые предъявляются, а просто в количестве претендентов", - сказал он.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6501940?utm_s...medium=desktop

Всё никак у американцев... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 3 июня. /ТАСС/. Роскосмос не планирует создавать отдельный женский отряд космонавтов, сообщил в понедельник на пресс-конференции в Москве исполнительный директор госкорпорации по пилотируемым программам Сергей Крикалев.
> 
> "Женский отряд создаваться не будет, у нас существует единый российский отряд. Говорилось о том, что исторически так сложилось, что в нашем отряде женщин меньше, чем в американском отряде, и причина тому не какие-то чрезвычайные требования к женщинам, которые предъявляются, а просто в количестве претендентов", - сказал он.
> 
> https://tass.ru/kosmos/6501940?utm_s...medium=desktop
> 
> Всё никак у американцев...


Cразу после первого полёта возникло столько вопросов по многим направлениям, что вторая барышня через два десятка лет полетела))




> Вдруг оно оживёт...


!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Ещё побежит за кем нибудь среди ночи))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

" Спектр-Р: итоги успешного эксперимента фундаментальной науки "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26412/

----------


## Avia M

> Увы, не всегда космические новости бывают только хорошими.


В период с 1 по 5 мая группа неизвестных проникла на территорию ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» в подмосковном Королеве и похитила оборудование.
речь идет о краже электронных плат для космической техники, в том числе научно-энергетического модуля, который предназначен для обеспечения российского сегмента МКС электроэнергией) и швейцарских приборов.
«Унесли три мешка плат. 

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/politics/04/06/20...medium=desktop

Ворують уже мешками...

----------


## Гравилётчик

У них платы в мешках лежат? Платы, которые должны отвечать за электроэнергию на орбитальной станции, лежат в мешках, как картошка?!

----------


## Fencer

> У них платы в мешках лежат? Платы, которые должны отвечать за электроэнергию на орбитальной станции, лежат в мешках, как картошка?!


А может просто перед выносом в мешки погрузили...

----------


## Avia M

> А может просто перед выносом в мешки погрузили...


Замаскировали под картошку... :Cool:

----------


## Red307

Платы... хрен с ними. Лишь бы иконы не тронули.

----------


## Nazar

> А может просто перед выносом в мешки погрузили...


А может никто, ничего и не выносил..

----------


## Avia M

> А может никто, ничего и не выносил..


Возможно...

источник "Интерфакса" утверждает, что украденное оборудование уже сдано в пункт сбора цветного металла в Подмосковье.
Пресс-секретарь РКК "Энергия" Владимир Устименко подтвердил факт "незаконного проникновения посторонних лиц" на территорию госоркпорации. По его словам, все материалы по этому происшествию переданы в МВД России.

----------


## OKA

"  Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» и Российский фонд прямых инвестиций (РФПИ), суверенный фонд Российской Федерации, в партнерстве с ближневосточными инвесторами, а также оператор пусковых услуг «Главкосмос Пусковые Услуги» (входит в Роскосмос) подписали соглашение об инвестициях в размере 87 млн долларов в проект модернизации инфраструктуры космодрома Байконур. Соответствующие документы были подписаны сегодня в рамках Петербургского международного экономического форума.

Проектом предусмотрена модернизация пусковой площадки № 1 космодрома («Гагаринский Старт») и её дальнейшая эксплуатация для пусков ракет-носителей семейства «Союз-2».

Инвестиции РФПИ и партнеров позволят обновить наземную инфраструктуру крупнейшего космодрома в мире, повысить конкурентоспособность российской космической промышленности на мировом рынке пусковых услуг и коммерциализировать лучшие отечественные космические технологии. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26429/


" Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил в пятницу, что НАСА следует стремиться к высадке астронавтов на Марсе, а не на Луне.
       "Учитывая, сколько денег мы тратим (на исследование космоса - ИФ), НАСА следует говорить не о том, чтобы отправиться на Луну - ведь мы побывали там 50 лет назад, - а о том, чтобы сфокусироваться на более серьезных вещах, в том числе - на Марсе (частью которого является Луна), на обороне и на науке", - написал он в "Твиттере".
       Пояснение Трампа про Марс вызвало недоумение у многих его подписчиков, так как пояснение в скобках звучит так, как будто президент убежден, что Луна - спутник Марса. Другие пользователи Twitter поясняют, что президент, очевидно, имел в виду, что высадка на Луне должна быть лишь этапом реализации плана по полету к Марсу.
       Ранее в администрации США не говорили об отказе от идеи возвращения астронавтов на Луну. Наоборот, этот проект называли приоритетным.
       В мае Трамп сообщил в "Твиттере", что добавил $1,6 млрд к бюджетному запросу НАСА.
       "При моей администрации мы восстанавливаем величие НАСА и возвращаемся на Луну, а после - на Марс. Я обновляю бюджет, включая дополнительные $1,6 млрд, чтобы мы смогли осуществить большое возвращение в космос", - написал Д.Трамп.
       Ранее вице-президент Майк Пенс заявлял, что НАСА должно ускорить процесс подготовки к отправке пилотируемого космического корабля на Луну.
       "Государственной политикой нынешней администрации Соединенных Штатов является возвращение американских астронавтов на Луну в течение пяти лет", - сказал он, выступая в штате Алабама.
       В американской администрации часто говорят о важности освоения космоса, в том числе - с учетом возросшей активности на этом направлении Китая..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...509856&lang=RU

Подзуживает Трамп-то наш  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

> А может никто, ничего и не выносил..


И такой вариант исключать нельзя - смотри "Операция "Ы""...

----------


## OKA

" Первый запуск с морской платформы китайской твердотопливной ракеты-носителя «Чанчжэн-11» прошел успешно. На орбиту доставлены аппараты Bufeng-1A и Bufeng-1B и пять коммерческих микроспутников, сообщает 5 июня Центральное телевидение Китая.
Ракета стартовала с плавучего космодрома в Желтом море в 12:06 по пекинскому времени (07:06 мск). Отделившаяся вторая ступень носителя должна была упасть в южной части Тихого океана. В репортаже отмечено, что первый морской старт ознаменовал для Китая «стремительное овладение» новым способом выведения аппаратов в космос.

Комментарий эскперта по Китаю Василия Кашина:

Запущенный с морской платформы CZ-11 - твердотопливная ракета-носитель разработки CALT (Первой Академии CASIC), компании, которая также разработала производит межконтинентальные ракеты DF-31 и баллистические ракеты подводных лодок JL-2. На конструкции этих боевых ракет CZ-11 , как предполагается, во многом и основана. Сравнивать РН массой 58 тонн на базе боевой ракеты с "Морским стартом", с которого должны были запускать огромные "Зениты" массой 460 тонн не стоит, уровень сложности несопоставим. Насколько понимаю, китайцам надо было приспособить свои наработки по JL-2 и пожалуйста. У нас тоже на базе морских ракет Р-29РМ были еще в 90-е разработаны ракеты-носители "Штиль" и даже осуществлены два успешных запуска спутников на орбиту, причем прямо с подводных лодок. "






Фото и ролики :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1625956.html


" Спутник «Ямал-601» не был выведен на рабочую орбиту из-за ошибочного вектора тяги апогейного двигателя аппарата (предназначен для вывода с геопереходной на геостационарную орбиту), выданного после отделения космического аппарата от разгонного блока «Бриз-М». Об этом сообщил источник, знакомый с ситуацией.


«После отделения от разгонного блока апогейный двигатель «Ямала-601» выдал ошибочный вектор тяги, который невозможно было компенсировать двигателями малой тяги спутника. Двигатель был отключен», – отметил собеседник агентства. По его словам, двигатель изготовлен французской стороной – подразделением Airbus.

Источник подчеркнул, что «российская сторона не имеет отношения к нештатной ситуации, поскольку ракета-носитель «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком вывела спутник в расчетную точку». Согласно данным телеметрии, отделение аппарата прошло штатно.

Ранее в пресс-службе компании – заказчика спутника «Газпром космические системы» сообщили ТАСС, что производитель спутника «Ямал-601» (европейская компания Thales Alenia Space) принял решение провести дополнительные проверки апогейного двигателя. Оператор космического аппарата отмечал, что о его отказе речи не идет.

Запуск ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» и спутником «Ямал-601» состоялся 30 мая с космодрома Байконур. Ракета и разгонный блок были изготовлены в Центре имени М.В. Хруничева.

Проект «Ямал-601» входит в Федеральную целевую программу по развитию телерадиовещания в России.

Спутник должен стать самым мощным по пропускной способности среди всех российских спутников связи. Thales Alenia Space выиграла контракт на проектирование, производство, испытания и поставку «под ключ» космического аппарата «Ямал-601» в 2013 году. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3406860.html

----------


## OKA

" Испытания и доработка беспилотного аппарата Mars Helicopter, который разработан для миссии «Марс-2020», завершатся уже этим летом. После этого вертолет будет объединен с ровером и подготовлен к запуску, который состоится через год, сообщается на сайте Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA.

Беспилотный вертолет Mars Helicopter отправится на Марс в июле 2020 года вместе с новым ровером в рамках миссии «Марс-2020». Его задача заключается в демонстрации работоспособности и эффективности беспилотных летательных аппаратов в рамках исследовательских миссий к другим планетам Солнечной системы. В частности, аппарат должен показать, что способен летать в разреженной марсианской атмосфере и при этом управляться с Земли. Масса дрона составляет 1,8 килограмма, он выполнен по соосной вертолетной схеме с двумя контрвращающимися несущими винтами с широкими лопастями. Энергию для полетов и обогрева аппарат будет получать от литий-ионных аккумуляторов, подзаряжающихся от солнечных панелей. Научной аппаратуры на борту аппарата нет, однако он оснащен цветной камерой, позволяющей получать качественные снимки.

Предполагается, что в течение месяца после прибытия на Марс Mars Helicopter сначала отправят в тестовый 30-секундный полет с подъемом на три метра, после чего дрон совершит как минимум пять дальних полетов, длительность которых будет достигать 90 секунд, а высота полета составит до нескольких сотен метров.

Аппарат уже испытывался в условиях, имитирующих марсианскую атмосферу, и совершил два тестовых полета на Земле. Затем вертолет был перевезен в подразделение компании Lockheed Martin Space в Денвере, где прошел термические, электрические и вибрационные испытания в полетной конфигурации, после чего в мае 2019 года вернулся в Лабораторию реактивного движения NASA для дальнейших испытаний и доработок. В частности, вертолет уже получил новые солнечные панели, а инженеры провели испытания лопастей. 

Предполагается, что финальные испытания и доработки закончатся этим летом, после чего вертолет будет доставлен в чистую комнату для интеграции с ровером, однако точная дата этого события пока не определена. Тем не менее, инженеры отмечают, что тестирование некоторых систем вертолета будет продолжаться вплоть до запуска миссии на Марс. 




Ранее мы рассказывали о том, как специалисты Исследовательского центра Лэнгли предложили расширить возможности будущих марсоходов, сделав их носителями беспилотников. Предполагается, что аппараты будут храниться в специальных нишах внутри ровера, где они будут защищены от пыли и смогут подзарядить аккумуляторы. 

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/07/mars-helicopter-final


" Специалисты из Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA запустили онлайн-трансляцию сборки нового марсохода для миссии «Марс-2020». Теперь каждый желающий сможет наблюдать за всеми действиями инженеров, готовящих ровер к старту, который состоится уже через год, сообщается на сайте JPL.

Старт миссии «Марс-2020» намечен на июль 2020 года, а посадка на поверхность планеты должна состояться в феврале 2021 года. На Марс отправится ровер, созданный на базе конструкции «Кьюриосити»: он оснащен целым арсеналом научных приборов и 23 камерами. Также к Марсу полетит и беспилотный летательный аппарат Mars Helicopter. 

В рамках программы планируется оценить условия на древнем Марсе и найти возможные следы обитавших там микроорганизмов, а также изучить геологические процессы на планете и проверить технологии, которые могут быть использованы при возможной высадке людей на планете.

Аппараты будут работать в 45-километровом кратере Езеро, который находится на западе равнина Исиды и к северу от экватора. Это один из самых древних районов на Марсе, интересных с геологической точки зрения: в нем располагалась речная дельта, впадавшая в озеро. Предполагается, что в этой местности марсоход сможет найти как минимум пять различных типов пород, включая глинистые минералы и карбонаты, которые могли сохранить следы древней марсианской жизни.

В настоящее время идет активная сборка ровера в стерильной комнате High Bay 1 в Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA. В комнате установили веб-камеру, которая ведет непрерывную трансляцию всех действий инженеров и технических специалистов, работающих с марсоходом. Запись звука не предусмотрена, однако в периоды с понедельника по четверг днем и вечером в чате можно задать вопросы специалистам.

https://youtu.be/PaNiYPglK58

Ранее мы рассказывали, как специалисты выбрали место для посадки будущей миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2020», в состав которой входит марсоход, получивший имя Розалинд Франклин, исследовательницы структуры ДНК. Ровер будет работать на плато Оксия в северном полушарии Марса, недалеко от экватора.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/08/Mars-2020-online

----------


## OKA

" Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" контролирует строительство космодрома Восточный в Амурской области с помощью российских спутников дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) и видеокамер. Об этом сообщил ТАСС в воскресенье источник на дальневосточном космодроме.

"На всех объектах новой стройки уже установлены камеры контроля. Еженедельно ведется мониторинг орбитальной группировкой ДЗЗ", - сказал собеседник агентства..."

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6530489


Напомнило старенькое про 38 снайперов))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNwIWQtbKKg




" NASA пока не приняло окончательного решение по срокам сотрудничества с Россией в рамках проекта Международной космической станции (МКС). Об этом сообщил глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Дмитрий Рогозин в эфире телеканала "Россия-24" на Петербургском международном экономическом форуме (ПМЭФ).

"Здесь много неизвестных. Американцы - "хозяева слова": они дают слово, отзывают слово. Если говорить об МКС, пока они до конца решение не приняли, сохраняют ли они наше сотрудничество до 2024 года, или до 2028, или до 2030 года", - сказал он.

При этом Рогозин отметил, что российская сторона готова к любому развитию событий. "Мы не собираемся от них зависеть или от их конъюнктуры", - сказал глава госкорпорации..."

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6523192


МКС по амерски))









> И такой вариант исключать нельзя - смотри "Операция "Ы""...


Неужели с такими событиями как-то связано ? :

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6486159

----------


## Avia M

> " Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" контролирует строительство космодрома Восточный в Амурской области с помощью российских спутников дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) и видеокамер.


Смотрят сколько "мешков с картошкой" выносят... :Smile: 
Низкие расценки - строить не хотят. Высокие - ворують. Замкнутый круг...

----------


## OKA

"  В Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина завершилось заседание Главной медицинской комиссии (ГМК), которая проанализировала данные медицинских обследований командиров основного и дублирующего экипажей 60/61-й длительной экспедиции на МКС. 

В состав ГМК вошли представители ЦПК, Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», Федерального медико-биологического агентства, Института медико-биологических проблем РАН, Министерства здравоохранения РФ и Министерства обороны РФ.

По результатам заседания комиссии космонавты Роскосмоса Александр Скворцов и Сергей Рыжиков признаны годными к космическому полёту по состоянию здоровья.

Старт экипажа корабля «Союз МС-13» в составе космонавта Роскосмоса Александра Скворцова, астронавта ESA Луки Пармитано и астронавта NASA Эндрю Моргана запланирован на 20 июля 2019 года. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26438/






> Смотрят сколько "мешков с картошкой" выносят...
> Низкие расценки - строить не хотят. Высокие - ворують. Замкнутый круг...


" Омский завод-изготовитель ракет "Ангара" ПО "Полет" (входит в Центр имени Хруничева) назвал ситуацию с производством носителя "критической" и указал факторы, которые привели к задержке производства, следует из приказа, подписанного директором ПО "Полет" Виктором Шулико.
Копия документа имеется в распоряжении РИА Новости. В Центре имени Хруничева РИА Новости сообщили, что руководством дочернего предприятия реализуются "исчерпывающие меры", чтобы нагнать отставание.

"Причинами, послужившими возникновению такой критической ситуации, явились: слабая организация труда на рабочих местах, несвоевременное решение вопросов конструкторской службой (КБ "Салют") и технологическими службами (отдел главного технолога), несвоевременное обеспечение производства (отдел главного технолога, инструментальное производство, вспомогательное производство, служба снабжения), срыв сроков поставки комплектующих (Ракетный космический завод, Воронежский механический завод)", — говорится в документе.

В результате, как отмечается в приказе, в 2019 году (с января по май) филиал Центра Хруничева не выполнил план выпуска продукции в рублевом и количественном эквиваленте. Согласно приказу, по рублевым показателям в среднем выполнение программы составило 91%, а в мае — лишь 85%. Выпуск валовой продукции за пять месяцев составил 88% от намеченного объема, а по номенклатуре продукции произведено 37% из запланированного.
Шулико, согласно копии приказа, потребовал от руководителей всех уровней принять безотлагательные меры, направленные на выполнение планов производства, полноценную загрузку рабочих и ликвидацию отставания.

"Для преодоления сложившегося отставания и безусловного своевременного выполнения производственных задач руководством и коллективом предприятия предпринимаются исчерпывающие меры. В частности, реализуются организационно-штатные мероприятия, направленные на повышение производительности труда. Проводится работа со смежниками с целью своевременного обеспечения омской площадки конструкторской и технологической документацией, а также снабжению комплектующими и материалами", — заявили РИА Новости в Центре Хруничева.

Ранее стало известно, что "дочка" космического центра Хруничева ПО "Полет" сорвала внутрипроизводственные сроки изготовления третьей тяжелой и второй легкой ракет-носителей семейства "Ангара", которые должна была произвести в 2019 году, отставание от обозначенных сроков по разным ракетам составляет от трех месяцев до года.
В Центре имени Хруничева РИА Новости подтвердили факт отставания, но отметили, что имеются предпосылки наверстать упущенное время. Гендиректор Центра Хруничева Алексей Варочко убежден, что ракеты изготовят вовремя. "

https://ria.ru/20190611/1555467679.html

А тут ещё и "картошка"... Опять "   подгнило что-то в королевстве Датском" )

----------


## OKA

"  Сегодня, 14 июня 2019 года, в соответствии с решением Государственной комиссии ракета-носитель (РН) «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком (РБ) «ДМ-03» и новой орбитальной обсерваторией «Спектр-РГ» была доставлена из монтажно-испытательного корпуса площадки 92А-50 на стартовый комплекс. Транспортировка РН «Протон-М» на стартовую позицию началась утром в 4:30 мск.

В настоящее время ракета-носитель с космическим аппаратом доставлена на стартовый комплекс площадки 81 космодрома, установлена на пусковую установку в вертикальное положение. После подвода к ракете башни обслуживания и подключения коммуникаций специалисты предприятий Роскосмоса приступили к работам по графику первого стартового дня.

План работ на ближайшие 7 дней включает в себя проведение автономных проверок космического аппарата, ракеты-носителя, разгонного блока, комплексные испытания системы управления РН, а также проверки наземного оборудования стартовой площадки.

Утром 21 июня состоится заседание Госкомиссий, на котором примут решения по заправке и последующему пуску ракеты космического назначения «Протон-М», запланированному в 15:17:14 мск. Совместно с разгонным блоком «ДМ-03» они выведут на орбиту российскую астрофизическую обсерваторию «Спектр-РГ». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26444/


" Более 30 спутников будут запущены в качестве попутной нагрузки вместе с российским аппаратом "Метеор-М" №2-2 с космодрома Восточный 5 июля 2019 года, говорится в распространенном в пятницу сообщении компании "Главкосмос" (дочернее предприятие Роскосмоса).

"В качестве попутной полезной нагрузки будет запущено еще 33 спутника, три из которых - российских университетов. Остальные принадлежат заказчикам из Финляндии, Великобритании, Франции, Германии, США, Израиля, Швеции, Таиланда, Эквадора, Чехии и Эстонии. Иностранные космические аппараты запускаются по контрактам АО "Главкосмос" и АО "Главкосмос пусковые услуги", - говорится в сообщении.

"Метеор-М" №2-2 - гидрометеорологический спутник, разработанный АО "Корпорация "ВНИИЭМ". Аппарат "Метеор-М" №2-1 был утрачен после запуска с Восточного 28 ноября 2017 года.

"Главкосмос" - дочернее предприятие госкорпорации "Роскосмос", главной задачей которого является продвижение продукции и услуг российских предприятий ракетно-космической промышленности на международный рынок и управление сложными международными проектами. За более чем 30-летнюю историю в активе компании более 120 международных контрактов. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6550424

----------


## OKA

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26444/

----------


## OKA

" Два транспортно-штурмовых вертолета Ми-8 и самолет Ан-26 Центрального военного округа вылетели в Республику Казахстан, где проведут разведку района предполагаемой посадки аппарата транспортно-пилотируемого космического корабля «Союз МС-11», которая состоится 25 июня.

С военного аэродрома Упрун в Челябинской области вылетела группа специалистов и бригада военных медиков для проведения воздушной и наземной разведки на наличие ям, канав, техники, искусственных сооружений в предполагаемом и запасном районах посадки транспортно-пилотируемого космического корабля «Союз МС-11».

Посадка «Союз МС-11» запланирована на 25 июня 2019 года. На землю вернутся космонавт Олег Кононенко с астронавтами Энн Макклейн (NASA) и Давидом Сен-Жаком (Канадское космическое агентство).

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2237471@egNews

Ну теперь морпех Макклейн генерала получит)) Прямой путь в космокомандование Трампа ))




"  Успешно завершила работу приемо-сдаточная комиссия по приемке заказчиком очередной партии двигателей РД-180, изготовленных НПО Энергомаш. В июне 2019 года представителями компаний Pratt&Whitney, United Launch Alliance, РД АМРОСС подписаны формуляры на три товарных двигателя.

В течение двух недель представители вышеперечисленных компаний проводили внешний осмотр двигателей, ЗИП, инспекцию сопроводительной документации. Данная приемка является первой в 2019 году, сейчас их готовят к отправке.

Жидкостный ракетный двигатель РД-180 разработан и производится НПО Энергомаш. Он предназначен для использования в составе американских ракет-носителей семейства Atlas."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26455/



"  Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» реализует программу поддержки запуска проектов образовательных организаций по разработке малых научно-образовательных аппаратов (МКА) и оказывает содействие в их запуске в качестве попутной нагрузки на российских ракетах-носителях.

Участником программы может стать любое образовательное учреждение, представители которого способны разработать МКА, отвечающий необходимым требованиям, с научной и практической нагрузкой по тематикам, утвержденным Комиссией Роскосмоса.

В конце 2018 года Госкорпорацией «Роскосмос» были отобраны три перспективных проекта МКА, разработанные студентами российских университетов. Они позволяют решать задачи по исследованию космической погоды и мониторингу перемещения гражданских воздушных судов.

В рамках реализации проекта и популяризации достижений российской ракетно-космической промышленности Центром «Авиации и Космонавтики» ВДНХ совместно с НИИЯФ МГУ в павильоне «Космос» будет создано рабочее место по мониторингу «космической погоды», где можно будет увидеть результаты работы аппаратов на орбите.

Запуск малых космических аппаратов будет реализован в конфигурации попутной полезной нагрузки в рамках запуска метеорологического спутника «Метеор-М» № 2-2 на ракете-носителе «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» 5 июля 2019 года с космодрома Восточный."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26452/


" «Протон-М» сфотографировали из космоса

Космические аппараты дистанционного зондирования Земли «Ресурс-П» и «Канопус-В» осуществили съемку космодрома Байконур. В настоящее время на стартовом комплексе площадки 81 идет интенсивная подготовка к пуску ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «ДМ-03» и обсерваторией «Спектр-РГ».

Старт запланирован 21 июня в 15:17 мск. Прямая трансляция будет доступна на сайте Роскосмоса с 14:00 мск.

На орбиту будет выведен научный космический аппарат «Спектр-Рентген-Гамма» («Спектр-РГ») — рентгеновская обсерватория. Её миссия — создание карты видимой Вселенной в рентгеновском диапазоне электромагнитного излучения, на которой будут отмечены все крупные скопления галактик."

Фотки для любителей Байконура :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26453/

----------


## OKA

" Сотрудники Университета Карнеги — Меллон займутся разработкой технологий для постройки робота, способного исследовать глубокие провалы грунта на поверхности Луны. Подобные образования известны на Земле под названием карстовых воронок. Подробности о проекте, реализуемом в сотрудничестве с учеными из Исследовательского центра Эймса и частной компании Astrobotic, сообщаются на сайте университета.


William (Red) Whittaker / Carnegie Mellon University

Поверхности тел со слабой или отсутствующей атмосферой, таких как Луна и Марс, постоянно подвергаются воздействию высокоэнергетических космических лучей, из-за чего там существует опасный для долговременного нахождения человека радиационный фон. Одним из предложенных вариантов защиты от него является спуск в пещеры. Известно, что естественные подповерхностные полости существуют и на Луне, и на Марсе, но они до сих пор они не исследованы вблизи.

Все межпланетные спускаемые миссии прошлого использовали либо стационарные зонды, либо колесные роверы. Сегодня в разработке находится несколько принципиально новых проектов, в том числе марсианский вертолет и венерианский дирижабль. Однако для исследования внеземных подземелий нужен аппарат иного рода, который сможет спускаться в отверстия, самостоятельно оценивая ситуацию вокруг себя.

Для разработки такого аппарат NASA выбрало команду из Университета Карнеги — Меллон, который традиционно силен в области информационных технологий и инженерного дела, что подтверждается высокими позициями в соответствующих университетских рейтингах. Руководить проектом будет профессор Рэд Уиттакер (Red Whittaker), который предложил создать один или несколько быстрых колесных роверов, которые будут на поверхности Луны детально изучать обнаруженные с орбиты входы в полости.

Проект под названием Skylight («Небесный свет») подразумевает высадку полуавтономных роботов, способных самостоятельно оценивать обстановку и в автоматическом режиме выбирать цели для детального исследования. Согласно черновому проекту они будут функционировать лишь при свете Солнца, а после наступления лунной ночи навсегда выключатся. Таким образом, у них будет около одной недели на активную работу.

Роботы будут делать множество фотографий, которые позволят восстановить трехмерную структуру воронок в высоком разрешении методами фотограмметрии. Однако их ограниченные возможности потребуют постоянного возвращения на базу, где мощный стационарный передатчик отправит собранные данные на Землю. Планируется, что перемещаться между базой с передатчиком и обследуемыми воронками роверы будут в автономном режиме.

Финансирование проекту выделено в рамках программы NIAC (NASA Innovative Advanced Concepts), которая создана для поддержки инициатив с высоким риском реализации, но и потенциально с очень ценными результатами. Группе достанется грант суммой в два миллиона долларов США, рассчитанный на два года.

Пещеры присутствуют далеко не только на Земле, но их детальное исследование лишь предстоит, о чем мы писали в материале «Межпланетная спелеология».
Тимур Кешелава "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/18/lunar-sinkholes


С "венерианским дирижаблем" погорячились , однако  :Biggrin:   Там и "свинцовый дирижабль"-то недолго пролетает, если долетит))

А вот на ровер можно кучу "щупалец" с камерами, типа эндоскопов, и заборниками образцов с зубьями  присобачить, чтоб в трещины заглядывать и отгрызать что нужно))

----------


## OKA

" Информационное сообщение

При подготовке ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «ДМ-03» и космической обсерваторией «Спектр-РГ» было выявлено замечание. 

Госкомиссия приняла решение о переносе времени решения о пуске на резервную дату."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26460/


" Запуск ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" с телескопом "Спектр-РГ" перенесен из-за проблем с батареей космического аппарата, сообщает газета "Московский комсомолец".
       "Причиной экстренной приостановки стартового процесса стало выявление прокола в подготовке системы к запуску. Специалисты обнаружили, что батарея самого телескопа "Спектр-РГ" разрядилась", - сообщает издание со ссылкой на осведомленный источник в космической отрасли.
       Ранее в пятницу в Роскосмосе сообщили, что запуск ракеты-носителя "Протон-М" со орбитальной обсерваторией "Спектр-РГ" перенесен с 21 июня на резервную дату - 22 июня из-за замечаний госкомиссии.
       В пресс-службе госкорпорации сообщили "Интерфаксу", что выявленные неполадки не носят критичный характер и будут оперативно устранены.
       Космическая обсерватория "Спектр-РГ" ("Спектр-Рентген-Гамма") - международный российско-германский проект, нацеленный на создание орбитальной астрофизической обсерватории. Обсерватория предназначена для изучения Вселенной в рентгеновском диапазоне длин волн.
       Планируется, что активная работа телескопа начнется через три месяца после запуска, когда он будет выведен в окрестность точки Лагранжа L2 системы Солнце-Земля. Всего по плану аппарат должен будет проработать 6,5 лет.
       Последний раз Россия запускала телескоп в космос в 2011 году. Тогда на орбиту был выведен космический аппарат "Спектр-Р". Аппарат перевыполнил научную программу, стоявшую перед ним, проработав вместо запланированных пяти лет семь с половиной вплоть до января 2019 года, когда с телескопом была потеряна связь..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...510850&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" На космодроме Восточный продолжается плановая подготовка к предстоящему пуску. На заправочно-нейтрализационной станции специалисты филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» — КЦ «Восточный» завершили заправку разгонного блока «Фрегат» компонентами топлива. После чего он был транспортирован в монтажно-испытательный корпус и установлен в стенд сборки космической головной части (КГЧ).

Совместные операции по сборке КГЧ, которые запланированы на 27 июня, включают последовательную сборку космических аппаратов с разгонным блоком, электрические проверки и установку створок головного обтекателя. На следующий день головная часть будет перевезена в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракеты-носителя.

Параллельно этому специалисты ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» и РКЦ «Прогресс» (входят в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») проводят заключительные операции на ракете-носителе «Союз-2.1б». Её общая сборка запланирована на 1 июля.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат», российским метеорологическим спутником «Метеор-М» № 2-2 и попутной полезной нагрузкой запланирован на 5 июля 2019 года."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26467/



" Глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что на космодроме "Восточный" в Амурской области идёт разработка котлована под универсальный стартовый комплекс.
       "А тем временем на Восточном под ракету-носитель "Ангара" всех классов идёт разработка котлована под универсальный стартовый комплекс, включающий стартовый стол с огневым кольцом, подземную инфраструктуру заправки и обслуживания, инженерный центр, командный пункт. Всё под землёй", - написал Рогозин в "Твиттере" в воскресенье."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...510941&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" составила Кодекс профессиональной этики для космонавтов РФ, основанный на принципах законности и справедливости. 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6578592

Отверстия в обшивке сверлить не этично теперь... :Cool:  Пущай и астронавты соблюдають!

----------


## OKA

"  На Международной космической станции (МКС) завершается работа пятьдесят девятой длительной экспедиции. Члены экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-11» — космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко, астронавт CSA Давид Сен-Жак и астронавт NASA Энн Макклейн готовятся к возвращению на Землю.

23 июня на борту завершилась «пересменка» экипажей. Командир 59-й длительной экспедиции на МКС — космонавт Олег Кононенко, возглавлявший её с декабря 2018 года, и командир 60-й экспедиции — космонавт Алексей Овчинин подписали акт передачи полномочий. По традиции, эта церемония сопровождается ударами в корабельный колокол.

В настоящее время Олег Кононенко, Давид Сен-Жак и Энн Макклейн занимаются операциями по подготовке к посадке. В спускаемом аппарате экипаж привезет с собой подлежащее возвращению оборудование и пеналы с результатами проведенных научных экспериментов.

Закрытие переходных люков между кораблем «Союз МС-11» и МКС запланировано в 23:10 мск 24 июня, расстыковка — в 02:25 мск 25 июня и посадка спускаемого аппарата — 05:49 мск в 148 км юго-восточнее от г. Жезказган (Казахстан). Все операции будут транслироваться в прямом эфире в разделе «Онлайн трансляции» сайта Госкорпорациии и в сообществе Роскосмоса российской социальной сети «ВКонтакте».

Работу на околоземной орбите продолжит международный экипаж в составе космонавта Алексея Овчинина, астронавтов Ника Хейга и Кристины Кук. До прихода корабля «Союз МС-13» в июле 2019 года они будут находиться на борту космической станции втроём. "

Много фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26473/






> Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" составила Кодекс профессиональной этики для космонавтов РФ, основанный на принципах законности и справедливости. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/kosmos/6578592 ..


Интересно, кодекс - это негласное обязательство космонавтов вести себя прилично, или попытка выработать некую международную конвенцию поведения людей в космическом пространстве? 

Судя по гнусным планам забугорья, "кодекс" - это для наших, а для ихних вряд ли))

Буржуины как в "гравицаце"- будут скакать по иностранным корaблям, с целью экспроприации  :Biggrin: 




> ..Отверстия в обшивке сверлить не этично теперь... Пущай и астронавты соблюдають!


А вот незачем где ни попадя с электроинструментом шлындать по станции))

И дырки вряд ли сами по себе образуются, и в коллективе порядок))

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, кодекс - это негласное обязательство космонавтов вести себя прилично, или попытка выработать некую международную конвенцию поведения людей в космическом пространстве?


Полагаю для внутреннего потребления. По аналогии с "...строителя Коммунизма".




> И дырки вряд ли сами по себе образуются


Перефразируя поэта Маяковского...

Послушайте! Ведь, если отв. сверлят - значит - это кому-нибудь нужно? Значит - кто-то хочет, чтобы они были?  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

В Казахстане приземлился спускаемый аппарат пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-11" с россиянином Олегом Кононенко, канадцем Давидом Сен-Жаком и американкой Энн Макклейн

https://ria.ru/20190625/1555877043.h...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

"  Японец Хэсидэ Акихико и россияне Николай Тихонов и Андрей Бабкин войдут в экипаж космического корабля "Союз МС-16", стартующего к МКС 15 апреля 2020 года, сообщает официальный журнал "Роскосмоса" "Русский космос".
       По данным издания, Бабкин, Тихонов и Хосидэ войдут в состав основного экипажа корабля. В дублирующий состав вошли россияне Анатолий Иванишин и Иван Вагнер и астронавт NASA Крис Кэссиди.
       По данным издания, экипажи были утверждены Межведомственной комиссией по отбору космонавтов и их назначению в составы экипажей пилотируемых кораблей и станций. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...511433&lang=RU


" Радиотехнический институт имени академика А.Л.Минца (входит в концерн "РТИ") ведет фундаментальные научные исследования по изучению ионосферы с целью создания аппаратуры для прогнозирования космической "погоды" - комплекса переменных внешних факторов, оказывающих влияние на Землю.

       "Направление является одним из наиболее перспективных в ближайшем и отдаленном будущем. В ближайшие 10 лет "РТИ" будет давать прогнозы космической погоды", - сообщает пресс-службе концерна "РТИ".

       Там пояснили, что ионосфера является естественной плазменной лабораторией, которая, взаимодействуя с различными проявлениями космической "погоды", изменяет своё состояние. Изучая динамику состояния ионосферы и магнитосферы можно исследовать как эффекты воздействий факторов космической "погоды", так и определять параметры этих факторов. Анализ данных исследований ионосферы и информации о состоянии Солнца, магнитосферы и атмосферы, позволит ученым делать прогнозы космической "погоды".

       "Космическая погода включает совокупность факторов гелиогеофизики, влияющих на деятельность человека. Наиболее значимо эти факторы влияют на радиолокацию, навигацию, связь, функционирование космических систем", - сказали в "РТИ".
       Там уточнили, что, как и в метеорологической, в космической "погоде", существует спектр возможных опасных явлений, таких как высоких классов солнечные вспышки, геомагнитные бури, ионосферное поглощение радиоволн.
       "Аналогично метеорологической погоде - мониторинг, анализ, долговременное и краткосрочное прогнозирование факторов гелиогеофизики являются сложными прикладными и фундаментальными задачами изучения космической погоды", - отметили в пресс-службе.

       Для исследования фундаментальных проблем гелиогеофизики, в том числе, исследования ионосферы, в России планируется создать Национальный гелиофизический комплекс РАН. В рамках этого проекта Радиотехнический институт имени академика А.Л.Минца готов разработать уникальный радар некогерентного рассеяния и сверхмощный нагревный стенд. Последний позволит проводить эксперименты с активным воздействием на ионосферную плазму, а новый радар - исследовать параметры ионосферы, а также мезосферы, стратосферы, тропосферы на качественно новом уровне.

       "Создаваемые нами радиолокационные станции обладают потенциалом для определения параметров ионосферы в их собственной зоне действия при помощи метода некогерентного рассеяния. Уникальная научная установка, один из пяти действующих радаров некогерентного рассеяния в мире, Иркутский радар является примером успешного сотрудничества РТИ имени Минца и ИСЗФ СО РАН в области создания научных установок на основе технологий радиолокации", - заявил генеральный директор "РТИ" Максим Кузюк, слова которого приводит пресс-служба.

       В концерне заявляют, что результаты метода некогерентного рассеяния, полученные на действующих радиолокационных станциях, позволят значительно увеличить площадь географического покрытия существующих специальных, военных и гражданских оперативных служб мониторинга ионосферы, например, Росгидромет, а также быть востребованными международными организациями (WMO, ICAO).

       Там напомнили, что недавно Радиотехнический институт имени академика А.Л.Минца и Институт солнечно-земной физики (ИСЗФ) Сибирского отделения РАН (СО РАН) подписали соглашение о сотрудничестве. Оно предполагает проведение совместных научно-исследовательских, опытно-конструкторских и опытно-технологических работ по созданию исследовательского комплекса изучения ионосферы. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...511418&lang=RU



" Министры обороны НАТО утвердили военно-космическую концепцию альянса. Об этом заявил в четверг генсек Североатлантического альянса Йенс Столтенберг на пресс-конференции по итогам встречи глав оборонных ведомств НАТО.

"Мы приняли первую всеобъемлющую космическую стратегию альянса. Она направлена на мониторинг космического пространства, защиту коммуникаций, выявление запусков ракет, - заявил он. - Речь не идет о милитаризации космического пространства, НАТО не ищет гонки вооружений в космосе".

По информации источников ТАСС, космическая концепция НАТО делает особый упор на нужды противоракетной обороны, в частности использование разного рода космических сенсоров для выявления запусков и отслеживания траекторий ракет в атмосфере Земли и приоритетную защиту спутников, действующих на нужды системы ПРО.

Утверждение этой стратегии произошло на той же встрече министров обороны НАТО, на которой они приняли пакет военных мер, которые будут активированы, как только прекратит действие Договор о ликвидации ракет средней и меньшей дальности (ДРСМД) 2 августа. В число этих мер входит активизация работ по разработкам и созданию эффективных систем противоракетной обороны.

США вышли из Договора по ПРО 1972 года в одностороннем порядке в 2002 году. 1 февраля 2019 года они объявили о начале процедуры расторжения ДРСМД, которая завершится 2 августа. США обвинили Россию, что ее крылатая ракета 9М729 нарушает положения ДРСМД. Россия полностью отвергла эти обвинения, при этом новые российские ракетные разработки стали прямым ответом на попытки США создать собственную глобальную систему ПРО. "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6600988



"..НАТО не ищет гонки вооружений в космосе" .

Ищет-ищет, "не надо петь военных песен ! "  :Biggrin: 


Познавательно про "Алмазы" :

https://warspot.ru/14961-forpost-na-orbite

----------


## OKA

" Израильская частная компания SpaceIL отказалась от второй попытки посадки на Луну. Такой полет был признан малоинтересным, поэтому компания будет искать другую цель для своего аппарата «Берешит-2», сообщается в твиттере SpaceIL.

Лунный зонд «Берешит» был создан в рамках конкурса Google Lunar XPRIZE израильской некоммерческой организацией SpaceIL, которой после закрытия конкурса удалось собрать необходимые средства для завершения работ и оплаты запуска. Это был самый маленький лунный посадочный аппарат в истории, он нес на себе шесть 8-мегапиксельных цветных камер, магнитометр, цифровую капсулу времени и лазерные уголковые отражатели и стал первым частным космическим аппаратом, облетевшим Луну и вышедшим на окололунную орбиту.

Старт миссии состоялся в феврале 2019 года, а в начале апреля аппарат готовился совершить посадку в северо-восточной части Моря Ясности, однако потерпел крушение из-за сбоя в работе инерциального датчика, который привел к остановке главного двигателя. В итоге аппарат на большой скорости врезался в поверхность Луны, а его обломки разлетелись на 50 метров.

После крушения аппарата фонд XPRIZE все же отдал SpaceIL приз Moonshot Award в размере одного миллиона долларов, а через несколько дней было объявлено о начале создания нового посадочного лунного аппарата «Берешит-2», конструкция которого будет аналогична первому аппарату. Однако 25 июня компания сообщила, что члены совета директоров SpaceIL после долгих обсуждений решили отказаться от второго полета к Луне, так как этот проект был расценен недостаточно прорывным и не ставит перед командой разработчиков и инженеров достаточно серьезные задачи. SpaceIK приняла решение привлечь широкую общественность к выбору цели для нового аппарата, дополнительную информацию компания обещает опубликовать позже.

Ранее мы рассказывали о том, как Индия недавно повредила посадочную платформу своего первого лунохода «Прагаян» во время испытаний, что привело к переносу старта лунной миссии  «Чандраян-2» на неопределенный срок.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/27/Beresheet-2-no-Moon

Индия должна использовать свой шанс))

----------


## OKA

" Поисково-спасательная группа Центрального военного округа вернулась в места базирования после выполнения задачи по обеспечению посадки ТПК «Союз МС-11», которое состоялось 25 июня в Казахстане.

В обеспечении посадки принимали участие около 200 военнослужащих, 12 вертолётов Ми-8, 4 самолёта (Ан-12 и Ан-26) и 20 единиц автотехники, включая 6 поисково-эвакуационных машин повышенной проходимости. Весь личный состав и техника вернулись в пункты постоянной дислокации в Свердловской и Челябинской областях.

Почти за 20 лет личный состав и техника выполнили 74 поисково-спасательные работы по посадке спускаемых аппаратов транспортных пилотируемых кораблей «Союз» и 75 поисково-спасательных обеспечений запусков транспортных пилотируемых кораблей «Союз», эвакуировав свыше двухсот космонавтов, в том числе около ста - иностранных.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2238787@egNews

----------


## OKA

" NASA объявило о новой миссии программы «Новые рубежи», в рамках которой к Титану будет отправлен октокоптер Dragonfly. Беспилотник займется изучением поверхности и атмосферы спутника Сатурна. Старт миссии запланирован на 2026 год, а прибытие к Титану — на 2034 год, сообщается на сайте NASA.

Программа «Новые рубежи» была принята в 2002 году для исследования малоизученных астрономических объектов в Солнечной системе. В настоящее время по этой программе работают три миссии — зонд New Horizons (в июле 2015 года пролетел на расстоянии 12,5 тысяч километров от Плутона и получил первые детальные снимки поверхности карликовой планеты и ее спутников), автоматическая станция «Юнона» (с июля 2016 работает на орбите вокруг Юпитера) и автоматическая станция OSIRIS-REx (исследует околоземный астероид (101955) Бенну и вскоре должна совершить забор грунта с его поверхности).

Новой целью для исследований стал спутник Сатурна Титан, к которому в 2026 году стартует миссия Dragonfly. Предполагается, что в 2034 году на Титан высадится восьмироторный дрон, который будет получать электроэнергию при помощи термоэлектрического генератора. Аппарат будет оснащен двумя масс-спектрометрами, несколькими камерами и блоком метеорологических и геофизических датчиков.

Основными научными задачами для аппарата станут изучение химического состава проб атмосферы и поверхностного слоя грунта, с целью понимания процессов, идущих на Титане, в том числе пребиотических, мониторинг погоды и получение атмосферных профилей, аэро- и фотосъемка поверхности Титана, а также сейсмические исследования. 

Миссия рассчитана на 2,7 земных года, высадка дрона должна состояться в районе экваториальных дюнных полей «Шангри-Ла», который он будет исследовать в разных точках, совершая перелеты дальностью до восьми километров. Затем он достигнет ударного кратера Селк, в котором ранее обнаруживались признаки наличия в прошлом жидкой воды и органических веществ. В общей сложности аппарат должен преодолеть 175 километров, что почти вдвое больше расстояния, пройденного на сегодняшний день всеми марсоходами вместе взятыми.




До сих пор единственным аппаратом, побывавшим на Титане, был зонд «Гюйгенс», который несла на себе межпланетная станция «Кассини». О том, как проходила миссия, и какие именно результаты она дала, можно прочитать в нашем материале Большой финал «Кассини».

Александр Войтюк"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/28/Dragonfly-on-Titan





> Российские космонавты Международной космической станции Олег Кононенко и Алексей Овчинин в ходе работы в открытом космосе провели операцию вне графика — забрали полотенце, которое провисело на внешней стороне станции десять лет, передает РИА «Новости».
> Полотенце изначально предназначалось для протирки скафандров от загрязнений во время работы в космосе. Его оставил один из российских космонавтов. Кононенко с Овчининым убрали полотенце в специальный контейнер. Его вернут на Землю и передадут специалистам для изучения. 
> 
> 
> Вдруг оно оживёт...





> ! 
> 
> Ещё побежит за кем нибудь среди ночи))


Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса


Вот всё шутки шутили, шутили, а оно вона как обернулось-то...И ведь побежит, пританцовывая, туды его в качель :Biggrin: 

Жуть. Мрак. ))


" Споры плесневых грибов пенициллы и аспергиллы, которые успешно колонизировали МКС, выживают в условиях открытого космоса. Они выдерживают облучение тяжелыми ионами и рентгеновским излучением, уровень которых в десятки раз выше, чем смертельная доза для человека. Об этом исследователи сообщили на конференции 2019 Astrobiology Science Conference, которая проходит в Сиэтле 24-28 июня.

Микроорганизмы, в том числе плесневые грибы, находили в воздухе, воде и на внутренних поверхностях космических станций с начала их работы. В частности, на станции «Мир» самыми многочисленными грибами были организмы из рода пеницилл (Penicillium) и кандида (Candida). На МКС чаще всего встречались те же пенициллы Rhodotorula mucilaginosa и аспергиллы (род Aspergillus). Некоторые пенициллы и аспергиллы вызывают коррозию алюминиевых сплавов на земле, но как они действуют в космосе, пока не ясно. Также некоторые найденные на МКС виды, в частности Aspergillus fumigatus и Rhodotorula mucilaginosa, могут вызвать инфекции у людей с ослабленным иммунитетом. Эти грибы опасны еще и тем, что их споры выдерживают экстремальные условия. Они не боятся химикатов и горячей воды и успешно переживают повышенный уровень радиации.

Однако эксперименты с микроорганизмами проводятся на космических кораблях или станциях, которые находятся на околоземной орбите. Когда люди отправятся на Марс, уровень радиации в открытом космосе будет гораздо выше и непонятно, выживет ли в таких условиях плесень.

Чтобы это проверить, исследователи из Германского центра авиации и космонавтики во главе с Мартой Кортезо (Marta Cortesão) поместили пенициллы и аспергиллы условия, соответствующие условиям открытого космоса. Споры облучали рентгеновским излучением, тяжелыми ионами и коротковолновым ультрафиолетовым излучением, а потом смотрели вырастет плесень, или нет.

Выяснилось, что споры пережили дозу рентгеновского излучения в тысячу Грей, дозу облучения тяжелыми ионами — в 500 Грей. Это в 100 и 50 раз выше смертельной дозы облучения для человека. Кроме того, споры грибов выдержали коротковолновое ультрафиолетовое излучение мощностью до трех тысяч Джоулей на квадратный метр.

«Теперь мы знаем, что [споры грибов] сопротивляются радиации гораздо сильнее, чем мы думали. То есть мы должны учитывать это, когда чистим и внутреннюю, и наружную поверхность корабля», — говорит Марта Кортезо. «Если мы планируем долгосрочную миссию, мы должны принимать во внимание присутствие плесени, так как, скорее всего, она выживет в космическом путешествии».

Если для плесени ученые пока только имитировали условия открытого космоса, выживаемость тихоходок в экстремальных условиях  уже проверили. Эти крошечные беспозвоночные выжили несколько дней в открытом космосе (правда, все-таки не все), и выдержали облучение 500-1000 Грей, а медианная летальная доза для них составляла пять тысяч Грей.

Екатерина Русакова "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/28/extremal-organisms

----------


## Avia M

> И ведь побежит, пританцовывая, туды его в качель:biggrin


Не удивительно. Ведь кто-то построил пирамиды... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Не удивительно. Ведь кто-то построил пирамиды...


На плоской Земле  :Cool:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Первый в 2019 году запуск осуществили с космодрома Восточный. В космос отправили ракету-носитель «Союз-2.1б». На орбиту она доставит российский метеорологический космический аппарат «Метеор-М» и еще 32 спутника.
Об успешном пуске в Twitter сообщила госкорпорация «Роскосмос», на сайте которой ведется прямая трансляция полета «Союза».

----------


## OKA

" Китайский микроспутник сфотографировал тень Луны на Земле

 
Harbin Institute of Technology

Китайский микроспутник «Лунцзян-2», работающий на окололунной орбите, на прошлой неделе смог увидеть движение тени Луны на земной поверхности в ходе полного солнечного затмения. Это удалось сделать за несколько минут до и после того, как Луна закрыла земной диск от камеры аппарата, сообщается на сайте Китайской академии наук.

Микроспутники «Лунцзян-1» и «Лунцзян-2» были разработаны Харбинским технологическим институтом и стартовали к Луне 21 мая 2018 года вместе со спутником-ретранслятором «Цюэцяо» («сорочий мост»), который в настоящий момент находится на гало-орбите вокруг точки Лагранжа L2 системы Земля-Луна и поддерживает связь между автоматической станцией «Чанъэ-4», работающей на обратной стороне Луны, и Землей. Вес каждого из спутников составляет 45 килограммов, они имеют размеры 50×50×40 сантиметров. Основной задачей аппаратов являлось проведение радиоинтерферометрическог  о эксперимента со сверхдлинной базой, однако «Лунцзян-1» из-за проблем с управляемостью не вышел на окололунную орбиту. 

Второй спутник, «Лунцзян-2», в конце мая 2018 года смог выйти на высокоэллиптическую окололунную орбиту, где и находится сейчас. Он оснащен мини-камерой с CMOS-матрицей, которая была разработана в Саудовской Аравии. С ее помощью аппарат периодически проводит съемку Луны, порой в кадр попадает и Земля. Ранним утром 3 июля 2019 года спутник, пролетая над обратной стороной Луны, успел сделать четыре фотографии движения тени Луны на земной поверхности в ходе полного солнечного затмения.

После того, как затмение завершилось, тысячи очевидцев (как фотографы-любители, так и ученые) стали выкладывать в сеть свои фотографии. Посмотреть на некоторые из них, показавшиеся нам наиболее интересными, можно в нашем материале «Тьма над Чили». О том, какие научные исследования проводились в ходе затмения, можно узнать из другого нашего материала «Праздник для астрономов».

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/07/08/Lo...-2-and-eclipse


" Китайцы собрали свой первый марсоход


CNSA

Китай завершил сборку марсохода, который отправится на Марс в 2020 году, сообщает Global Times. Планетоход должен стать первым китайским аппаратом, успешно достигшим Марса.

За последние десять лет Китай добился больших успехов в собственной космической программе. За это время страна успешно запустила две обитаемые околоземные станции и два лунохода, а в 2018 году вышла на первое место по количеству космических запусков. Кроме того, в 2011 году вместе с российской станцией «Фобос-Грунт» в космос был запущен первый китайский марсианский зонд, однако оба аппарата были потеряны из-за выхода из строя бортового компьютера.

Вторая китайская миссия по исследованию Марса помимо орбитального зонда также включает в себя посадочный аппарат и марсоход. После приземления посадочного модуля с него выедет марсоход, который будет исследовать планету на протяжении как минимум 92 дней. Научная миссия орбитального аппарата должна составить не менее года. Марсоход будет проводить исследования химического состава грунта, а также его распределения. Для последней задачи на марсоход установили радар, способный собирать информацию о грунте на глубине до ста метров.

Масса марсохода составляет 240 килограмм. Аппарат будет получать энергию исключительно с помощью солнечных панелей. Такой подход потенциально менее надежен, чем использование термоэлектрического генератора, как на марсоходе «Кьюриосити», потому что в таком случае аппарат уязвим перед пылевыми бурями. Именно из-за этого NASA недавно потеряло марсоход «Оппортьюнити», успешно выполнявший свою миссию на протяжении 5352 марсианских суток вместо изначально запланированных 90.

7 июня 2019 года научный руководитель китайской лунной программы Оуян Цзыюань (Ouyang Ziyuan) рассказал, что специалисты Китайского национального космического управления (CNSA) закончили сборку марсохода. Все три аппарата миссии будут запущены к Марсу через год. Запуск предварительно назначен на 23 июля 20120 года. Ожидается, что аппараты выйдут на орбиту вокруг Марса в конце февраля 2021 года. Через некоторое время после этого посадочный модуль с марсоходом отделится от орбитального зонда и начнет снижение. После торможения защитным щитом об атмосферу он выпустит парашют, а на конечном этапе снижения будет тормозить с помощью реактивных двигателей.

Помимо Китая свои марсоходы в 2020 году отправят и другие страны. NASA запланировало на июль-август запуск миссии «Марс-2020», состоящей из марсохода и небольшого беспилотного летательного аппарата, который будет исследовать области вокруг марсохода и помогать определять наиболее интересные для изучения точки. Миссия также примечательна тем, что марсоход будет собирать образцы грунта, которые в будущем заберет другой аппарат, способный доставить их на Землю. Также свой марсоход в 2020 году запустит ESA. Посадочную платформу для него создавал «Роскосмос», который уже доставил ее в Турин для финальной сборки.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/07/08/china-2020

Вот потомков советских "Луноходов" много видов, а где жэж многочисленные потомки амерского LRV ?  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Firefly Aerospace объявила о создании нового аппарата для посадки на Луну на базе израильского зонда «Берешит», разбившегося в апреле 2019 года. Для этого Firefly Aerospace заключила с концерном-разработчиком зонда Israel Aerospace Industries партнерство, в рамках которого израильтяне предоставят наработки по проекту, в том числе патенты, а также помощь своих специалистов, сообщается в пресс-релизе.

Израильский зонд «Берешит» был разработан компанией SpaceIL и концерном Israel Aerospace Industries. Он представлял собой достаточно небольшой аппарат массой 585 килограммов. Его задача заключалась в мягкой посадке на Луну с помощью одного основного и восьми вспомогательных ракетных двигателей. Несмотря на успешный запуск и выход на окололунную орбиту, миссия провалилась. Во время снижения аппарата операторы дали команду на перезапуск инерциального датчика, которая из-за череды сбоев привела к отключению главного двигателя, после чего аппарат разбился о лунную поверхность.

Через несколько дней после завершения миссии SpaceIL объявила, что собирается построить второй посадочный аппарат по этому проекту, однако в конце июня отказалась от второй попытки полета на Луну и решила выбрать для нового аппарата другую цель. 9 июня вторая компания-разработчик зонда «Берешит», Israel Aerospace Industries, объявила, что проект новой посадки все же получил развитие, но не в виде собственной миссии. Вместо этого Israel Aerospace Industries поможет американской компании Firefly Aerospace в создании американской версии «Берешита».

Концерн предоставит Firefly Aerospace интеллектуальную собственность и наработки по этому проекту, а также помощь в разработке от своих инженеров. Новый посадочный аппарат под названием Genesis отправится на Луну в рамках программы CLPS (Commercial Lunar Payload Services) по отправке грузов на лунную поверхность, объявленной NASA в 2018 году.

Изначально SpaceIL и Israel Aerospace Industries разрабатывали аппарат «Берешит» для участия в конкурсе Google Lunar XPRIZE. Он был запущен в 2007 году и ставил своей целью развитие частных космических аппаратов, способных совершить мягкую посадку на Луну, переместиться по ее поверхности и передать на Землю снимки. В 2018 году организаторы объявили, что конкурс останется без победителей, но некоторые участники продолжили разработку своих аппаратов: израильская команда уже отправила свой зонд к Луне, японская команда ispace собирается сделать это в 2020 году, а американская Moon Express, как и Firefly Aerospace, стала участником программы NASA CLPS.

Google Lunar XPRIZE — далеко не первый технологический конкурс, который дал развитие своей отрасли и самостоятельным проектам в ней. Например, в 2005 году Управление перспективных исследовательских проектов Министерства обороны США (DARPA) провело конкурс среди разработчиков беспилотных автомобилей, в котором победила команда инженеров из Стэнфордского университета под руководством Себастьяна Труна. Впоследствии Трун с коллегами по команде основали проект беспилотных автомобилей в Google, позднее выделенный в компанию Waymo. На сегодняшний день Waymo лидирует среди разработчиков беспилотных автомобилей по корректности работы алгоритмов управления.

Кроме того, существуют и другие успешные примеры технологических конкурсов в области космонавтики, такие как Ansari X Prize, в котором победили разработчики космического корабля SpaceShipOne. Позднее на его базе была создана серия кораблей SpaceShipTwo, в том числе VSS Unity, совершивший несколько полетов, в том числе с пассажиром на борту.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/07/09/lo...-the-beresheet

Ну правильно, не пропадать же добру)) Главное , чтоб как "берешит" об Луну не разбился))



" 9 июля 2019 года, ракета-носитель «Протон-М» с российской обсерваторией «Спектр-РГ» была доставлена на стартовый комплекс площадки 81 космодрома Байконур и установлена на пусковую установку. После подвода башни обслуживания и подключения коммуникаций специалисты предприятий Роскосмоса приступили к работам по графику первого стартового дня. Ранее в монтажно-испытательном корпусе были устранены все замечания, выявленные при подготовке к пуску в июне 2019 года.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «ДМ-03» и новой орбитальной обсерваторией «Спектр-РГ» запланирован на 12 июля 2019 года в 15:31 мск.




«Спектр-РГ» — российский проект с немецким участием, нацеленный на создание орбитальной астрофизической обсерватории, предназначенной для изучения Вселенной в рентгеновском диапазоне длин волн. Он предполагает создание национальной обсерватории астрофизики высоких энергий, продолжающей последовательность астрофизических спутников «Астрон» и «Гранат», также разработанных в НПО Лавочкина. Аппарат строится по модульному принципу, обладает хорошими характеристиками ориентации и стабилизации, позволяет в течение года наблюдать практически всю небесную сферу.

Космический аппарат «Спектр-РГ» будет выведен в окрестность точки Лагранжа L2 системы Солнце-Земля. Проведение астрофизических исследований запланировано в течение 6,5 лет, из которых 4 года — в режиме сканирования звездного неба, а 2,5 года — в режиме точечного наблюдения объектов во Вселенной по заявкам мирового научного сообщества."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26540/


" Совет директоров Ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) "Энергия" избрал председателем генерального директора Роскосмоса Дмитрия Рогозина. Об этом говорится на сайте раскрытия информации.

"Избрать председателем совета директоров ПАО "РКК "Энергия" Рогозина Дмитрия Олеговича - генерального директора госкорпорации "Роскосмос", - говорится в сообщении, опубликованном во вторник.

Заседание совета директоров, на котором было принято соответствующее решение, проведено 8 июля. Кандидатуру главы госкорпорации совет директоров поддержал единогласно.

Ранее совет директоров РКК "Энергия" возглавлял Николай Севастьянов, который в настоящий момент является генеральным директором предприятия.

Состав совета был раскрыт 1 июля, он был избран акционерами предприятия. В него вошли гендиректор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин, глава Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации Андрей Жерегеля, исполнительный директор Роскосмоса по экономике Павел Суворов, первый замглавы госкорпорации по развитию орбитальной группировки и перспективным проектам Юрий Урличич, исполнительный директор по контрактно-договорной работе Роскосмоса Георгий Форсов.

Из прежнего состава в совете директоров остались главный специалист отдела экономической безопасности департамента экономической безопасности Роскосмоса Константин Романов, замглавы Роскосмоса по международному сотрудничеству Сергей Савельев, гендиректор РКК "Энергия" Николай Севастьянов, заместитель генерального директора по автоматическим космическим комплексам и системам госкорпорации Михаил Хайлов, исполнительный директор по пилотируемым космическим программам Роскосмоса Сергей Крикалев. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6647064

----------


## OKA

" Международный экипаж с опережением графика совершает первую часть кругосветного полета, предусматривающего пересечение Северного и Южного полюсов. Об этом сообщили во вторник на своей странице в Twitter организаторы полета, который называется One More Orbit и приурочен к отмечаемому в конце июля 50-летию первой в истории высадки человека на Луне в рамках экспедиции Apollo 11.

"Система управления полетом показывает, что мы на данный момент на две минуты опережаем намеченный график прибытия в Нур-Султан в Казахстане", - написали организаторы One More Orbit. Бывший астронавт Национального управления США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (НАСА) Терри Вертс уточнил, что самолет Gulfstream G650ER  находится в воздушном пространстве Канады.

Самолет вылетел с территории Космического центра им. Джона Кеннеди на мысе Канаверал в 09:32 по времени Восточного побережья США (16:32 мск). Ровно 50 лет назад минута в минуту с космодрома на мысе Канаверал отправилась экспедиция Apollo 11.

На борту Gulfstream G650ER находятся Вертс, британский летчик Хэмиш Хардинг и еще шесть человек из Великобритании, Германии, Дании, Польши, Украины и ЮАР. Им предстоит сначала пересечь Северный полюс и приземлиться на дозаправку в столице Казахстана Нур-Султане, где к экипажу присоединится российский летчик-космонавт Геннадий Падалка, с которым Вертс ранее работал в экспедиции на Международной космической станции (МКС). Следующая остановка будет совершена на острове Маврикий в западной части Индийского океана, после чего предстоит длительный перелет через Южный полюс до города Пунта-Аренас в Чили. Из этой латиноамериканской страны экипаж рассчитывает вернуться во Флориду 11 июля.

Экипаж ставит своей целью установить новый мировой рекорд по скорости облета Земли на самолете с пересечением Северного и Южного полюсов. Для этого нужно за приблизительно 48 часов одолеть общую дистанцию 40,2 тыс. км со скоростью 838 км/час."

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/6647604



" Международный экипаж, который собирается побить рекорд по скорости облета Земли через оба полюса дозаправился в Нур-Султане, передает корреспондент Sputnik Казахстан.

Ранним утром в среду в казахстанском аэропорту международную команду ждал Герой России, космонавт Геннадий Падалка. Он присоединился к экипажу, который намерен через 49 часов 36 минут после старта вернуться на мыс.

"Настроение? В ожидании находимся. Пока все идет по плану. Дозаправка у нас для того, чтобы хватило топлива от одного аэродрома до другого. Столицу Казахстана выбрали по географическим соображениям. Самый длительный перелет - через Северный полюс. Порядка 13 часов. Следующая дозаправка в Маврикии. Туда около 10 часов будем лететь", - поделился Падалка со Sputnik Казахстан.

С собой рекордсмен мира по суммарному времени пребывания в космосе (Падалка совершил пять космических полетов и провел в космосе 878 суток), как он сам признался, не взял ничего.


"Я был ограничен весом. Там не более трех-четырех килограммов. Поскольку каждый килограмм лишнего веса - дополнительный расход топлива", - сказал он.

Удивительное путешествие длиной в 41 526 километров стартовало 9 июля.

Кругосветка - своеобразная дань памяти исторической посадки на Луну, которая была совершена 50 лет назад. Девятого июля 1969 года стартовала ракета-носитель "Сатурн-5", которая вывела корабль "Аполлон-11" на орбиту.

"В 60-ые годы были соперниками (США и Россия). Сейчас мы партнеры. Благодаря нашим и американским инженерам была заложена та база, космическая индустрия", - добавил Падалка.

Бывший астронавт NASA Терри Вертс, который работал с Падалкой в экспедиции на Международной космической станции, по приземлении признался: полет нормальный!

"Это прекрасно! Я впервые пересекаю Северный полюс. Это так захватывающе и красиво! Я вижу то, чего не видел никогда раньше. Плюс, Казахстан - красивая страна. Здесь и пустыня, и зелень, и реки", - сказал Вертс.

Один из руководителей миссии капитан Хэмиш Хардинг добавил, что в Казахстане у них много друзей.

"Расположение столицы для нас географически очень удобное. К тому же астронавты - Геннадий и Терри - вылетали в космос из Казахстана. Теперь мы хотим стать самыми быстрыми в мире, тем, кому удастся за короткий срок облететь Землю", - сказал Хардинг.

Терри Вертс во время полета снимает документальный фильм о будущем рекорде. С собой он взял фотографию покойного режиссера своей первой картины.

За космонавтами на борту самолета можно наблюдать в прямом эфире.

В составе экипажа по одному представителю из Дании, Южной Африки, Украины (пилоты), Польши (стюардесса), Великобритании (директор Центра управления полетами капитан Ян Камерон) и Германии (ведущий инженер).

Дополнительная заправка предстоит еще в Порт-Луи (Маврикий). Судно полетит к Южному полюсу, следом топливом его должны обеспечить в Пунта-Аренасе (Чили).

Прежний рекорд был установлен в ноябре 2008 года. Тогда экипаж на самолете Bombardier Global Express удалось облететь Землю за 52 часа 32 минуты."

Фото :

https://ru.sputniknews.kz/society/20...a-samolet.html

По наводке :

День космонавтики! - Страница 5

----------


## OKA

> " Международный экипаж с опережением графика совершает первую часть кругосветного полета, предусматривающего пересечение Северного и Южного полюсов. Об этом сообщили во вторник на своей странице в Twitter организаторы полета, который называется One More Orbit и приурочен к отмечаемому в конце июля 50-летию первой в истории высадки человека на Луне в рамках экспедиции Apollo 11.
> 
> "Система управления полетом показывает, что мы на данный момент на две минуты опережаем намеченный график прибытия в Нур-Султан в Казахстане", - написали организаторы One More Orbit. Бывший астронавт Национального управления США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (НАСА) Терри Вертс уточнил, что самолет Gulfstream G650ER  находится в воздушном пространстве Канады.
> 
> Самолет вылетел с территории Космического центра им. Джона Кеннеди на мысе Канаверал в 09:32 по времени Восточного побережья США (16:32 мск). Ровно 50 лет назад минута в минуту с космодрома на мысе Канаверал отправилась экспедиция Apollo 11.
> 
> На борту Gulfstream G650ER находятся Вертс, британский летчик Хэмиш Хардинг и еще шесть человек из Великобритании, Германии, Дании, Польши, Украины и ЮАР. Им предстоит сначала пересечь Северный полюс и приземлиться на дозаправку в столице Казахстана Нур-Султане, где к экипажу присоединится российский летчик-космонавт Геннадий Падалка, с которым Вертс ранее работал в экспедиции на Международной космической станции (МКС). Следующая остановка будет совершена на острове Маврикий в западной части Индийского океана, после чего предстоит длительный перелет через Южный полюс до города Пунта-Аренас в Чили. Из этой латиноамериканской страны экипаж рассчитывает вернуться во Флориду 11 июля.
> 
> Экипаж ставит своей целью установить новый мировой рекорд по скорости облета Земли на самолете с пересечением Северного и Южного полюсов. Для этого нужно за приблизительно 48 часов одолеть общую дистанцию 40,2 тыс. км со скоростью 838 км/час."
> ...



Сайт :

https://www.onemoreorbit.com/

Твиты :



https://twitter.com/One_More_Orbit

Флайтрадар их не показывает, наверное над Антарктидой летят)

----------


## OKA

> Сайт :
> 
> https://www.onemoreorbit.com/
> 
> Твиты :
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/One_More_Orbit
> ...




" Российский космонавт Геннадий Падалка, внеся свой вклад в попытку побить мировой рекорд 11-летней давности по скорости облета Земли через оба полюса, остался на Маврикии, сообщается в Twitter проекта One More Orbit.

Реактивный самолет Gulfstream G650ER взлетел 9 июля из Космического центра имени Кеннеди (мыс Канаверал, США). Он пролетел через Северный полюс и 10 июля приземлился для дозаправки в Нур-Султане, где к экипажу присоединился Падалка. После этого самолет перелетел в Порт-Луи (Маврикий), где прошла еще одна дозаправка, и взял курс на Южный полюс, следующая остановка будет в Пунта-Аренаса (Чили). Кругосветное путешествие длиной 41526 километров должно завершиться 11 июля на мысе Канаверал. Экипаж пытается побить рекорд, установленный самолетом Bombardier Global Express в ноябре 2008 года - 52 часа 32 минуты.

В Twitter проекта One More Orbit отмечается, что Падалка совершил полет с экипажем по маршруту Нур-Султан - Порт-Луи и остался в Маврикии. В четверг, по утверждению организаторов кругосветного полета, российский космонавт встретится с премьер-министром Маврикия.
Падалка совершил пять космических полетов, является рекордсменом мира по суммарной длительности космических полетов (878 дней). "  

https://ria.ru/20190710/1556393819.html

----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5Q...5KaH8DVJg/live

Приземлились на дозаправку в Чили, после перелёта над Антарктидой))

----------


## OKA

> На взлёт !
> 
> Теперь флайтрадар в помошь наблюдателям за перелётом))
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5Q...5KaH8DVJg/live



https://www.flightradar24.com/QQE011/213c7b81



https://twitter.com/ActionAviation0/...89474981056512


Заходят на посадку)

Приземлились на шаттловскую полосу ) 

https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/7872710

 Shuttle Landing Facility



https://twitter.com/One_More_Orbit/s...86217617461249





https://twitter.com/One_More_Orbit/s...92771053903872

Есть рекорд))




https://twitter.com/One_More_Orbit/s...93452498259968



" Hamish Harding  @ActionAviation0

It’s provisional and subject to lots of verification by the record authorities  but provisionally its a new world record circumnavigation of the earth via both poles at 46 hours 39 mins 38 seconds landed at 12:12:23 GMT at an average speed of 860.95 km or 534.97 mph #OneMoreOrbit "

https://twitter.com/ActionAviation0/...95741887758336

----------


## OKA

A dream 
A team 
A machine 
A new world record 

https://twitter.com/One_More_Orbit/s...02052490756101

" OneMoreOrbit leaders: Capt. Hamish Harding - UK, Action Aviation chairman, Mission director, one of the 4 G650ER pilots. Col. Terry Virts - USA, NASA astronaut retired, ISS commander, USAF test pilot; Col. Gennady Padalka - Russia, RF cosmonaut retired, RFAF test pilot "



https://twitter.com/One_More_Orbit/s...06536705085441




" Our #OneMoreOrbit team:

Capt. Jacob Bech -Denmark, Pilot; 
Capt. Jeremy Ascough -South Africa, 
Pilot; Capt. Yevgen Vasylenko -Ukraine, Pilot; 
Capt. Ian Cameron -UK, Director of the Mission Control Centre; 
Benjamin Rueger -Germany, Lead Engineer; 
Magdalena Starowicz -Poland, F/A "

https://twitter.com/One_More_Orbit/s...07974147596288

----------


## OKA

" Компания Virgin Orbit британского миллиардера Ричарда Брэнсона в среду в небе над штатом Калифорния успешно испытала систему воздушного запуска ракет-носителей, предназначенных для вывода спутников на орбиту Земли. Об этом Virgin Orbit информировала в своем Twitter. Испытания проводились во время полета модифицированного самолета Boeing 747, оборудованного системой сброса ракеты, в небе над пустыней Мохаве в Калифорнии. Сам боезаряд был холостым и, помимо металлических болванок, нес воду и антифриз для придания необходимой массы.
"Вот это мы называем настоящим тестом на сбрасывание. Испытание сброса небольшого носителя, предназначенного для запуска спутников, прошло очень успешно", - информировала Virgin Orbit, разместив также видео теста. Компания планирует до конца июля завершить сборку ракеты-носителя в ангаре в городе Лонг-Бич (штат Калифорния) и приступить к подготовке к первому испытательному запуску. Его предполагается осуществить до завершения лета. "






https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1656485.html

----------


## OKA

"  Государственная комиссия, заседание которой состоялось 13 июля 2019 года на космодроме Байконур, приняла решение о готовности ракеты космического назначения «Протон-М» в составе разгонного блока «ДМ-03» и обсерватории «Спектр-РГ» к заправке компонентами топлива и пуску, запланированному в 15:30:57 мск 13 июля.

Все пользователи смогут следить за подготовкой ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» к пуску и её стартом в режиме реального времени в разделе «Онлайн трансляции». Начало в 14:30 мск 13 июля.

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС

«Спектр-РГ» — российский проект с немецким участием, нацеленный на создание орбитальной астрофизической обсерватории для изучения Вселенной в рентгеновском диапазоне длин волн. Основная цель проекта — построить карту всего неба, на которой будут отмечены все крупнейшие скопления галактик (около ста тысяч), а также зарегистрировать около трёх миллионов сверхмассивных чёрных дыр. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26562/

----------


## OKA

" США отказываются от переговоров с Россией и Китаем по неразмещению оружия в космосе, намерены сделать это пространство театром военных действий, заявил начальник управления главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба РФ Андрей Стерлин.
"Пентагон рассматривает космос в качестве потенциального театра военных действий и требует сохранить полную свободу маневра на данном направлении. В связи с этим США отказываются от переговоров на основе российско-китайского проекта договора о предотвращении размещения оружия в космосе и формирования международно-правовой базы, ограничивающей их возможности по использованию космоса в военных целях", - сказал он. "

https://ria.ru/20190711/1556417163.html

Интересное кино получается))

" Кадровые перестановки в Национальном управлении по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) обусловлены недовольством в администрации США отсутствием быстрого прогресса в реализации проекта "Артемида", предусматривающего высадку астронавтов на Луне к 2024 году. Об этом сообщила в пятницу телекомпания CNN.

Она изложила содержание внутриведомственного циркуляра, в котором в среду директор NASA Джеймс Брайденстайн информировал подчиненных о назначении бывшего астронавта Кеннета Боуэрсокса заместителем администратора космического ведомства по пилотируемым программам вместо Уильяма Герстенмайера.

В свою очередь Герстенмайеру, работающему в управлении 42 года, поручено исполнять обязанности помощника заместителя администратора Джеймса Морхарда. Перестановки осуществлены через несколько часов после того, как Герстенмайер отвечал на вопросы на слушаниях в комитете Палаты представителей по науке, космосу и технологиям Конгресса США.

Директор NASA в пятницу заявил телекомпании, что это было "только его единоличное" решение отстранить Герстенмайера от реализации лунной программы. При этом Брайденстайн в интервью телеканалу Fox News в четверг высоко отозвался о профессиональных качествах своего подчиненного, но дал понять, что ввиду его возраста кадровые перестановки неизбежны. CNN приводит сведения печати о том, что в Белом доме нарастает разочарование отсутствием подвижек в лунной программе и недовольство директором NASA. Между Брайденстайноми и Герстенмайером якобы возникла напряженность.

NASA ранее объявило о том, что новая программа высадки астронавтов на Луну называется "Артемида". Президент США Дональд Трамп принял решение выделить в бюджет NASA дополнительно $1,6 млрд на освоение Луны и Марса. Администрация США приняла решение начать подготовку к полетам автоматических аппаратов и пилотируемых кораблей к Луне и использовать эту программу в качестве важного шага для организации путешествий в дальний космос, в первую очередь на Марс.

Директор NASA в интервью CNN в июне оценил в $20-30 млрд дополнительные расходы на реализацию проекта "Артемида". "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6660954

----------


## OKA

> "  Государственная комиссия, заседание которой состоялось 13 июля 2019 года на космодроме Байконур, приняла решение о готовности ракеты космического назначения «Протон-М» в составе разгонного блока «ДМ-03» и обсерватории «Спектр-РГ» к заправке компонентами топлива и пуску, запланированному в 15:30:57 мск 13 июля.
> 
> Все пользователи смогут следить за подготовкой ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» к пуску и её стартом в режиме реального времени в разделе «Онлайн трансляции». Начало в 14:30 мск 13 июля.
> 
> Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС
> 
> «Спектр-РГ» — российский проект с немецким участием, нацеленный на создание орбитальной астрофизической обсерватории для изучения Вселенной в рентгеновском диапазоне длин волн. Основная цель проекта — построить карту всего неба, на которой будут отмечены все крупнейшие скопления галактик (около ста тысяч), а также зарегистрировать около трёх миллионов сверхмассивных чёрных дыр. "
> 
> https://www.roscosmos.ru/26562/






"  Со стартовой площадки № 81 космодрома Байконур 13 июля 2019 года в 15:30:57 мск состоялся успешный пуск ракеты-носителя Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «ДМ-03» и космической астрофизической обсерваторией «Спектр-РГ». Пуск и полет прошли без замечаний. Это был второй пуск ракеты-носителя данного типа в 2019 году. 

Спустя два часа, в 17:30 мск, состоялось отделение космического аппарата от разгонного блока «ДМ-03» и орбитальная обсерватория начала свой 100-дневный полёт в окрестность либрационной точки L2 системы Солнце – Земля, где она будет исследовать Вселенную в рентгеновском диапазоне электромагнитного излучения. Все системы работают штатно. Зафиксировано раскрытие солнечных батарей и теплового экрана. Космический аппарат взят на сопровождение.

В течение перелёта запланированы следующие операции: проверка служебных систем, юстировка, калибровка и тестирование телескопов, пробные астрофизические наблюдения. Проведение исследований запланировано в течение 6,5 лет, из которых 4 года — в режиме сканирования звездного неба, а 2,5 года — в режиме точечного наблюдения объектов во Вселенной. 

Ожидается, что в ходе обзора неба «Спектр-РГ» обнаружит около 100 000 скоплений галактик в наблюдаемой части Вселенной, порядка 3 миллионов аккрецирующих сверхмассивных черных дыр, сотни тысяч звезд с активными коронами и аккрецирующих белых карликов, десятки тысяч звездообразующих галактик и многие другие объекты, в том числе неизвестной природы. Эти данные исключительно важны для понимания того, как распределена материя во Вселенной, какую роль в её развитии играла темная энергия и как в ней появлялись и росли сверхмассивные чёрные дыры. 

Космический аппарат «Спектр-РГ» создан с участием Германии в рамках Федеральной космической программы России по заказу Российской Академии наук. Обсерватория оснащена двумя уникальными рентгеновскими зеркальными телескопами: ART-XC (ИКИ РАН, Россия) и eROSITA (MPE, Германия), работающими по принципу рентгеновской оптики косого падения. Телескопы установлены на космической платформе «Навигатор» (НПО Лавочкина, Россия), адаптированной под задачи проекта. 

Научный руководитель миссии: академик Рашид Алиевич Сюняев; научный руководитель по телескопу ART-XC (Россия): доктор физ.-мат. наук Михаил Павлинский; научный руководитель по телескопу eROSITA (Германия): доктор Петер Предель. 

Ракета-носитель тяжелого класса «Протон» разработана и серийно изготовливается Государственным космическим научно-производственным центром имени М. В. Хруничева.

С учетом запуска обсерватории «Спектр-РГ», с начала эксплуатации ракеты-носителя «Протон» (1965 г.), осуществлено 419 ее пусков в разных конфигурациях с использованием различных разгонных блоков. Из них в 106-ти запусках применялась ее модернизированная версия — «Протон-М». "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26563/




" Специалисты боевого расчёта, которые в рекордные сроки устранили серьёзные предстартовые замечания и обеспечили штатный пуск ракеты-носителя и разгонного блока, будут представлены к государственным наградам "

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/1150130817110331392

----------


## OKA

> " США отказываются от переговоров с Россией и Китаем по неразмещению оружия в космосе, намерены сделать это пространство театром военных действий, заявил начальник управления главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба РФ Андрей Стерлин.
> "Пентагон рассматривает космос в качестве потенциального театра военных действий и требует сохранить полную свободу маневра на данном направлении. В связи с этим США отказываются от переговоров на основе российско-китайского проекта договора о предотвращении размещения оружия в космосе и формирования международно-правовой базы, ограничивающей их возможности по использованию космоса в военных целях", - сказал он. "
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190711/1556417163.html
> 
> Интересное кино получается))  ..



" Франция создает национальное командование космическими войсками

Президент Макрон пообещал, что новая структура космических войск будет сформирована в сентябре и войдет в состав военно-воздушных сил Франции.

Франция создаст национальное командование космическими войсками в рамках военно-воздушных сил страны. Об этом в субботу, 13 июля, объявил французский президент Эмманюэль Макрон. Заявление сделано в преддверии национального праздника - Дня взятия Бастилии, который должен по традиции ознаменоваться большим военным парадом на Елисейских полях в Париже.
Контекст
Комментарий: Создание космических войск США мало что изменит
На выборах в Европарламент Ле Пен выиграла у Макрона сражение, но не войну
Справится ли Франция с волной антисемитизма?

Чтобы обеспечить развитие и укрепление космического потенциала Франции, "в сентябре будет создано большое космическое командование", которое в конечном итоге будет преобразовано в Военно-воздушные космические силы страны, подчеркнул Макрон.

В феврале  космические войска были созданы в США. Американский президент Дональд Трамп подписал указ, согласно которому начальник штаба космических сил включается в состав Комитета начальников штабов ВС США. Численность космических войск США составит от 15 до 20 тысяч человек, заявил в апреле Патрик Шанахан, на тот момент исполнявший обязанности министра обороны Соединенных Штатов. "

https://www.dw.com/ru/%D1%84%D1%80%D...%B8/a-49581647

Общий трэнд. На очереди Англия, Китай, Япония, Индия, Израиль.

"Нейтралы" нервно выжидают)) А ведь как звучало бы - объединённые Космические силы Швеции, Швейцарии и  Финляндии ))

" Айрон Скай-3" ))

----------


## Avia M

> " США отказываются от переговоров с Россией и Китаем по неразмещению оружия в космосе, намерены сделать это пространство театром военных действий


Обложить их санкциями, со всех сторон! Благо всё больше стран, недовольных политикой "великой"... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Пятьдесят лет назад, земляне ступили на поверхность Луны! Великое достижение.
Но за прошедшие полвека, так и не построили велодорожки на спутнике. Увы... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Специалисты ввели в эксплуатацию самый мощный в российской орбитальной группировке телекоммуникационный космический аппарат "Ямал-601"

https://ria.ru/20190722/1556758506.h...medium=desktop

 Наблюдатель из Великобритании Мартин Льюис снял с Земли видео стыковки пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-13" с Международной космической станцией.

https://ria.ru/20190721/1556734868.html?in=t

"Космоспоттер". :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 22 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Индия в понедельник осуществила запуск к Луне космического аппарата Chandrayaan 2 ("Чандраян-2"), который должен доставить на поверхность естественного спутника Земли посадочный модуль с луноходом, сообщила Индийская организация космических исследований (ISRO).

Запуск автоматической межпланетной станции был осуществлен с помощью тяжелой трехступенчатой ракеты GSLV Mk-III в 12:13 по московскому времени с пусковой площадки Космического центра имени Сатиша Дхавана, расположенного на острове Шрихарикота в Бенгальском заливе.

В случае успеха миссии "Чандраян-2" Индия станет четвертой страной в мире после СССР, США и Китая, совершившей мягкую посадку своего космического аппарата на поверхность Луны.

----------


## OKA

" ФГУП ЦНИИмаш стало акционерным обществом

1 августа 2019 года ИФНС России внесены записи в ЕГРЮЛ о прекращении деятельности ФГУП ЦНИИмаш и регистрации АО «ЦНИИмаш».

АО «ЦНИИмаш» создано путём преобразования ФГУП ЦНИИмаш на основании Указа Президента Российской Федерации от 12.05.2016 № 221, распоряжения Правительства Российской Федерации от 08.02.2017 № 227-р «Об утверждении прогнозного плана приватизации федерального имущества и основных направлений приватизации федерального имущества на 2017 – 2019 годы», а также распоряжения ТУ Росимущества в Московской области от 07.06.2019 № 234-р «Об условиях приватизации федерального государственного унитарного предприятия «Центральный научно-исследовательский институт машиностроения» и является его правопреемником.

Единственным владельцем акций первого выпуска созданного акционерного общества является Российская Федерация в лице Федерального агентства по управлению государственным имуществом. В дальнейшем акции АО «ЦНИИмаш» будут переданы Госкорпорации «Роскосмос».

Распоряжением ТУ Росимущества в Московской области от 07.06.2019 № 234-р также утвержден устав АО «ЦНИИмаш», составы Совета директоров и ревизионной комиссии. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26632/

----------


## OKA

" Миссия «Чандраян-2» прислала первые фотографии из космоса

Индийская лунная миссия «Чандраян-2» прислала на Землю первые снимки нашей планеты, которые были получены одной из камер, установленных на посадочном модуле «Викрам». Тем временем миссия готовится к перелету к естественному спутнику Земли, если все пойдет по плану, то Индия может стать четвертой страной, сумевшей посадить космический аппарат на поверхность Луны, сообщается на сайте миссии.

«Чандраян-2» стал второй индийской межпланетной миссией к Луне, в ее состав входит три аппарата: орбитальный зонд, посадочный модуль «Викрам» и луноход «Прагаян». Старт миссии состоялся 22 июля 2019 года, в космос ее вывела ракета-носитель GSLV Mk.III. «Чандраян-2» сможет получить не только большой объем научных данных о естественном спутнике Земли, но и поможет отработать технологии для будущих лунных и марсианских миссий.

Полезная нагрузка миссии состоит из большого количества научных приборов. Зонд несет на себе три спектрометра для изучения состава грунта и поиска следов воды, камеры, РСА-радар, а также приборы для изучения лунной ионосферы и экзосферы. На посадочном модуле установлен сейсмометр, два спектрометра для изучения проб лунного грунта, а также прибор для изучения его тепловых свойств и зонд Ленгмюра. Шестиколесный луноход также оснащен двумя спектрометрами для исследования состава лунной поверхности.

Миссия уже совершила пять успешных маневров по поднятию орбиты и в ходе последнего маневра, осуществленного 6 августа, перешла на орбиту с параметрами 276×142975 километров. Ожидается, что 14 августа будет совершен маневр выхода на траекторию перелета к Луне, после чего аппараты в перелетной конфигурации будут захвачены Луной и окажутся на эллиптической окололунной орбите. К началу сентября, высота орбиты будет постепенно уменьшена до ста километров. 

3 августа 2019 года, после совершения четвертого маневра по поднятию орбиты, была активирована одна из камер, установленных на посадочном модуле. Она получила ряд первых снимков миссии, на которые попала наша планета, и успешно передала их на Землю.

После выхода на круговую орбиту посадочный модуль с луноходом отделятся от орбитального аппарата и 7 сентября 2019 года должны совершить посадку в районе южного полюса Луны, в месте с координатами 70,9 градуса южной долготы и 22,8 градуса восточной долготы. Ожидается, что после успешной посадки аппараты смогут проработать один лунный день, что составляет около 17 земных дней, срок жизни орбитального зонда, который будет находится на лунной полярной орбите, оценивается в один год. При этом Индия станет четвертой страной после СССР, США и Китая, аппарат которой совершил мягкую посадку на поверхность Луны.

Ранее мы рассказывали, как данные, собранные первым индийским лунным зондом «Чандраян-1», помогли найти признаки присутствия водяного льда в районе полюсов Луны.

Александр Войтюк "

Много фото :

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/08/06/Ch...2-first-photos

----------


## OKA

"  На космодроме Байконур продолжается плановая подготовка корабля «Союз МС-14» к запуску по программе Международной космической станции.

Сегодня, 8 августа 2019 года, состоялось заседание технического руководства, на котором была подтверждена готовность корабля «Союз МС-14» к заправке компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами, а также готовность оборудования заправочной станции.

Согласно решению, принятому на заседании, комбинированная двигательная установка и система исполнительных органов спуска корабля допускаются к работам на заправочной станции.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблём «Союз МС-14» запланирован на 22 августа 2019 года со стартовой площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур. Полёт пройдет в беспилотном режиме и станет испытательным для данной ракеты-носителя."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26651/



"  Оператор российских космических средств дистанционного зондирования Земли компания «Российские космические системы» (РКС) продолжает оперативный мониторинг зон чрезвычайных ситуаций на территории России при помощи орбитальной группировки Роскосмоса.

С 1 по 8 августа 2019 года РКС вела мониторинг зоны наводнения в Дальневосточном федеральном округе (Хабаровский край, Амурская область). Для мониторинга наводнения по запросу МЧС России ранее была активирована Международная Хартия по космосу и крупным катастрофам, пострадавшие от наводнения районы будут сниматься иностранной орбитальной группировкой участников Хартии, в том числе радиолокационной аппаратурой.

Также российские спутники вели мониторинг пожаров в Еврейской автономной области, Республике Саха, Республике Бурятия, Иркутской области, Красноярском крае, Забайкальском крае и Хабаровском крае. Кроме того, российская орбитальная группировка продолжала мониторинг зоны подтопления в Тулуне (Иркутская область).

В целом в МЧС России были переданы российские данные ДЗЗ в объеме более 821 908 тыс. кв. км.

Роскосмос и РКС фиксируют сложную пожарную обстановку, фотографии с указанием точных мест возгораний оперативно передаются МЧС. Орбитальная группировка Роскосмоса позволяет своевременно реагировать на паводковую и пожароопасную ситуацию. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26654/

----------


## OKA

"  На космодроме Байконур 13 августа 2019 года специалисты ракетно-космической отрасли завершили комплекс технологических операций по стыковке корабля «Союз МС-14» с переходным отсеком ракеты-носителя. 

В ближайшие дни в монтажно-испытательном корпусе космодрома состоится авторский осмотр корабля и накатка на него головного обтекателя. После чего головной блок перевезут на общую сборку с ракетой-носителем «Союз-2.1а».

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с кораблем «Союз МС-14» запланирован на 22 августа 2019 года с площадки № 31 Байконура. Полет к Международной космической станции пройдет в беспилотном режиме. "

Фото и видео :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26662/

----------


## OKA

"  В то время как работы в рамках второй миссии проекта ExoMars, включающей европейский марсоход и российскую посадочную платформу для проведения научных исследований, продвигаются вперёд к планируемому в следующем году запуску, проектная группа ExoMars, в том числе, продолжает отработку конструкции парашюта с учётом результатов высотных бросковых испытаний, проведённых неудачно на прошлой неделе.

Работы с европейским марсоходом «Розалинд Франклин» (Rosalind Franklin) и российской посадочной платформой «Казачок» близятся к завершению. Они будут установлены внутри десантного модуля и доставлены на Марс перелётным модулем после запуска с помощью российской ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» и разгонного блока «Бриз-М» с космодрома Байконур.

Для снижения скорости перед посадкой десантному модулю требуются два парашюта — каждый из которых оснащён дополнительным вытяжным парашютом. После отделения парашютов скорость должна снизиться достаточно для безопасной доставки посадочной платформы и марсохода на поверхность Марса с помощью тормозного двигателя. Вся последовательность с момента входа в атмосферу до посадки занимает шесть минут.

В рамках планируемых до запуска испытаний предусмотрены несколько тестов парашютной системы на полигоне Эсрейндж (Esrange) Шведской космической корпорации. Первые испытания состоялись в прошлом году и продемонстрировали успешное выполнение последовательности развёртывания и наполнения большого основного парашюта в рамках низковысотных бросковых испытаний, предусматривающих бросок с высоты 1,2 км с вертолёта. Парашют диаметром 35 м является самым большим парашютом, когда-либо использованным для посадки космического аппарата на Марс.

28 мая 2019 года была впервые протестирована последовательность развёртывания всех четырёх парашютов в рамках испытаний, предусматривающих бросок с высоты 29 км с использованием гелиевого стратосферного аэростата. Механизмы развёртывания сработали корректно, общая последовательность развёртывания была выполнена, однако купола обоих основных парашютов получили повреждения. По результатам инспекции оборудования реализованы конструктивные доработки парашютов и парашютных сумок в рамках подготовки к очередным высотным бросковым испытаниям, проведённых 5 августа 2019 года, цель которых на этот раз заключалась в отработке большого парашюта диаметром 35 м.

Результаты предварительной оценки позволяют сделать вывод о корректном выполнении первых этапов, однако до наполнения были отмечены повреждения купола, аналогичные повреждениям, наблюдаемым при проведении предыдущих испытаний. В результате испытательный модуль снижался лишь на вытяжном парашюте.

Обнаружено всё оборудование, получены все видеозаписи и телеметрические данные — специалисты проводят анализ полученной информации. В результате анализа должна быть выявлена основная причина аномалии и намечен план дальнейших действий в части дальнейших доработок парашютной системы, которые могут потребоваться до проведения последующих испытаний. Следующие высотные бросковые испытания основного парашюта уже запланированы ESA в конце текущего года. Затем в начале 2020 года предусмотрена следующая попытка квалификации второго основного парашюта.

Параллельно специалисты рассматривают возможность изготовления дополнительных моделей парашютов для испытаний и проведения наземного моделирования динамики выхода парашютов из сумки, принимая во внимание ограниченные возможности проведения полномасштабных высотных бросковых испытаний. Кроме того, в дополнение к регулярно проводимым совещаниям экспертов ESA и NASA, в следующем месяце для обмена информацией будет проведён семинар специалистов по парашютным системам для посадки на Марс.



Запуск миссии ExoMars-2020 запланирован в рамках «астрономического окна» 26 июля — 13 августа 2020 года с прибытием на Марс в марте 2021 года. После съезда с посадочной платформы марсоход «Розалинд Франклин» начнёт исследования поверхности Марса, поиск интересных с геологической точки зрения объектов и бурение подповерхностного слоя с целью поиска следов существования жизни на соседней планете в какой-либо период. Посадочная платформа, на которой будет установлен комплекс научной аппаратуры (КНА-ЭМ) состоящий из 13 приборов, два из которых предоставляются ESA, начнет проведение научных исследований внешней среды и внутреннего строения Марса в течение одного марсианского года.

Работы с марсоходом в компании Airbus Defence and Space (Стивенедж, Великобритания) близятся к завершению, вскоре планируется начало испытаний на внешние воздействия в Airbus (Тулуза, Франция). Одновременно начнётся заключительный этап испытаний лётного образца перелётного модуля с десантным модулем и посадочной платформой в компании Thales Alenia Space (Канны, Франция). Марсоход будет установлен на космический аппарат в начале 2020 года."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26667/

"  В Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина 15 августа 2019 года завершилось заседание Главной медицинской комиссии (ГМК), которая проанализировала данные медицинских обследований командиров основного и дублирующего экипажей МКС-61/62/ЭП-19.

В состав ГМК вошли представители ЦПК, Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», Федерального медико-биологического агентства, Института медико-биологических проблем РАН, Министерства здравоохранения РФ и Министерства обороны РФ.  По результатам заседания комиссии космонавты Роскосмоса Олег Скрипочка и Сергей Рыжиков признаны годными к космическому полёту по состоянию здоровья. 

Запуск экипажа пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-15» в составе космонавта Олега Скрипочки, астронавта Джессики Меир и участника космического полета Хаззаа Аль Мансури запланирован на 25 сентября 2019 года с космодрома Байконур. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26670/

"  На космодроме Байконур продолжаются работы по подготовке к пуску ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с космическим кораблем «Союз МС-14», который запланирован на 22 августа 2019 года.

В соответствии с графиком, 15 августа 2019 года, специалисты предприятий Роскосмоса провели авторский осмотр корабля, а также выполнили технологические операции по накатке головного обтекателя ракеты-носителя. 

В ближайшие дни запланирована транспортировка головного блока с кораблем «Союз МС-14» в монтажно-испытательный корпус для общей сборки с ракетой-носителей «Союз-2.1а», общая сборка ракеты космического назначения и вывоз на стартовый комплекс площадки № 31. 

Полет к Международной космической станции пройдет в беспилотном режиме. На корабле «Союз МС-14» будет находиться антропоморфный робот Skybot F-850. Он создан компанией «Андроидная техника» и Фондом перспективных исследований."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26669/



Главное- не перепутать))

" Робот FEDOR (Skybot F-850) учится… открывать бутылку и брать отвертку "  

Фото и линки :

https://habr.com/ru/news/t/461799/

Видок у него чужеродный, однако. Ни на Вертера, ни на Электроника, ни даже на электрик Барбареллу не похожий))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK1g5dMYR3s

Роботу туалет не нужон, дырок в обшивке не будет по этой причине)) Наверное... 

А то как застроит всех на борту- не забалуешь)) Железяка большая, опасная))


Встретилось :



" An F-15 patrols the skies over the Kennedy Space Center during the launch of a space shuttle. Credit: NASA/USAF "

https://twitter.com/ActionAviation0

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...B5%D0%B4%D0%B8

----------


## OKA

" 16 августа 2019 года, основной экипаж МКС-61/62/ЭП-19 сдавал экзамен по ручному управлению сближения корабля «Союз МС» с Международной космической станцией на тренажере «Дон-Союз». Командир экипажа Олег Скрипочка работал в спускаемом аппарате, а бортинженер Джессика Меир во время экзамена находилась в бытовом отсеке. 

Начинается тренировка всегда с автоматического режима. Экипаж не знает, какая будет нештатная ситуация и когда. Нужно вовремя распознать неполадки, доложить об этом на Землю, перейти к ручному управлению и выполнить программу полёта. Олег Скрипочка и Джессика Меир в процессе осуществления контроля над автоматическим режимом управления сближением корабля, столкнулись с рядом нештатных ситуаций, введенных инструкторской бригадой в соответствии с выбранным билетом. 

На тренажере, который повторяет конфигурацию систем и оборудования настоящего «Союз МС», Олегу Скрипочке предстояло выявить нештатную ситуацию, организовать контур ручного управления, выполнить сближение с МКС в ручном режиме и обеспечить зависание напротив стыковочного узла станции с заданными параметрами. В это время бортинженер, работая с лазерным дальномером и блоком вычисления координат, сообщает командиру дальность зависания до стыковочного узла и параметры скорости. 

За время экзаменационной тренировки экипаж выполнил четыре режима, полностью отработав сближение со всеми стыковочными узлами, имеющимися на российском сегменте МКС. В ходе экзамена испытуемые вовремя распознали неполадки, о которых доложили на Землю, и своевременно перешли к ручному управлению, что позволило выполнить программу полёта. 

Экзаменационная комиссия работу экипажа в составе Олег Скрипочка — Джессика Меир оценила на «отлично», отметив высокий уровень знаний и навыков, а также слаженность действий между экипажем и инструкторской бригадой.

До пуска ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-15», запланированного на 25 сентября 2019 года, остается полтора месяца. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26675/

----------


## Avia M

Российский корабль "Союз МС-14" с первым российским человекоподобным роботом-космонавтом "Федором" выведен на околоземную орбиту.
С этого момента робот "Федор" может считаться космонавтом. По международной классификации, космонавтом или астронавтом называется тот, кто преодолел условную границу космоса на высоте 100 километров над Землей. Отделение "Союза" с роботом "Федором" от ракеты произошло на высоте выше 200 километров.

https://ria.ru/20190822/1557768612.h...medium=desktop

А если нажмёт не там?  :Cool:

----------


## Казанец

Эх фёдор-фёдор, железяка ты плешивая... В кружке юных техников тебя собирали что ли?

----------


## OKA

> Российский корабль "Союз МС-14" с первым российским человекоподобным роботом-космонавтом "Федором" выведен на околоземную орбиту.
> С этого момента робот "Федор" может считаться космонавтом. По международной классификации, космонавтом или астронавтом называется тот, кто преодолел условную границу космоса на высоте 100 километров над Землей. Отделение "Союза" с роботом "Федором" от ракеты произошло на высоте выше 200 километров.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190822/1557768612.h...medium=desktop
> 
> А если нажмёт не там?


Мдя... "Что-то пошло не так" ...

Погрузка :

https://habr.com/ru/post/457066/

" Во время стыковки с Международной космической станцией произошел сбой системы автоматической стыковки «Курс». Космический корабль «Союз МС-14» остается в автономном полете в отдалении от станции.


Диалог космонавтов с ЦУП при стыковке:
- Ты его наблюдаешь?
- Нет...
- Кажется он уходит...
- А улетает куда? Вперед? Назад?
- И какие дальше действия?
...




На борту корабля нет экипажа, а место командира занимает антропоморфное автоматическое устройство Skybot F-850, известное под названием «робот Фёдор».

Госкомиссия Роскосмоса приняла решение о переносе стыковки на резервную дату. Системы дистанционного управления кораблем (ТОРУ) на корабле нет, в отличие от грузовых «Прогрессов», поэтому надежда только на восстановление работоспособности «Курса».
Будем следить за развитием событий. "

https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/143110.html






> Эх фёдор-фёдор, железяка ты плешивая... В кружке юных техников тебя собирали что ли?


"Молчит, как партизан" ))

https://twitter.com/FEDOR37516789

Там ещё чудесатее есть конструкция :

https://habr.com/ru/post/224433/

Страсти-мордасти :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXQ6iSFVwrk


" Утром 27 августа в автоматическом режиме будет повторена попытка стыковки "Союза МС-14" со стыковочным узлом агрегатного отсека модуля "Звезда". 
В настоящее время корабль "Союз МС-14" находится в штатной закрутке на Солнце в ожидании повторной стыковки."

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/1165284466815881218



Кто-то испортил карьеру космокомандеру  :

https://rg.ru/2019/08/25/astronavtka...tera-nasa.html

Он(а)  :Cool: 



https://twitter.com/AstroAnnimal/sta...56319445385217

Солдат-астронавт Макклейн пишет, что не всё так однозначно :

https://twitter.com/AstroAnnimal/sta...65672702070785

----------


## OKA

" Китайские инженеры собрали первый летный образец перспективного пилотируемого частично многоразового космического корабля, который будет использоваться для доставки космонавтов на будущую орбитальную станцию. Предполагается, что корабль будет запущен на орбиту в беспилотном режиме во время первого полета ракеты «Чанчжэн-5 B» в конце 2019 или в 2020 году.

На сегодняшний день у Китая есть один пилотируемый космический корабль «Шэньчжоу», конструкция которого фактически основана на проекте советско-российского корабля «Союз». Первый полет этот космический корабль совершил в 2003 году. В последние несколько лет китайцы также работают над космическим кораблем нового поколения. В первую очередь он предназначен для отправки космонавтов на будущую модульную орбитальную станцию, но также он может быть использован и для полетов к Луне.

Аппарат будет состоять из двух частей: обитаемой капсулы и служебного модуля. Служебный модуль будет иметь многоразовую конструкцию, хотя тепловой щит на нем будет заменяться после возвращения на Землю. Корабль рассчитан на перевозку экипажа составом от двух до шести космонавтов. Его масса будет составлять от 14 до 20 тонн, в зависимости от модификации.

В 2016 году разработчики уже тестировали посадочную систему, отправив в космос макет корабля. Испытания были признаны успешными. Кроме того, позднее были проведены испытания со сбросом макета с самолета. Теперь инженеры собираются приступить к испытаниям полноценного космического корабля, сборка которого была недавно окончена.
Он отправится на орбиту во время первого полета тяжелой ракеты «Чанчжэн-5 B». Ранее «Чанчжэн-5» уже совершила один успешный и один неудачный полет, но тогда использовались модификации для вывода полезной нагрузки на геопереходную орбиту, а модификация B предназначена для вывода на низкую околоземную орбиту. В прошлом году представители китайской авиакосмической отрасли заявляли, что этот полет состоится в конце 2019 года, однако возможно, что его перенесут на 2020 год.

Помимо Китая пилотируемые космические корабли нового поколения также создают американские компании SpaceX и Boeing. SpaceX уже отправила свой корабль Crew Dragon в первый беспилотный полет к МКС, однако затем она потеряла его из-за взрыва на испытаниях, поэтому пилотируемый полет был отложен.

Григорий Копиев "



Все фото :


https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/08/22/china-space

----------


## OKA

"  Пилотируемый корабль «Союз МС-13» 26 августа был успешно перестыкован со служебного модуля «Звезда» на малый исследовательский модуль «Поиск» российского сегмента Международной космической станции.

За несколько часов до этого экипаж в составе космонавта Александра Скворцова, астронавтов Луки Пармитано и Эндрю Моргана перешёл в корабль и закрыл переходные люки. После проверки герметичности стыка и проведения необходимых подготовительных операций экипаж приготовился к расстыковке.

В 06:35 мск корабль «Союз МС-13» отделился от Международной космической станции и затем отошёл от неё. Совершив облёт станции, в 06:59 мск в штатном режиме причалил к модулю «Поиск». Все операции выполнял его командир, космонавт Роскосмоса Александр Скворцов с использованием системы ручного управления.

Освободившийся на агрегатном отсеке модуля «Звезда» причал должен занять космический корабль «Союз МС-14», стыковка которого запланирована на 27 августа 2019 года в 06:12 мск. Напомним, его испытательный запуск в беспилотном варианте состоялся 22 августа 2019 года, а стыковка с МКС в автоматическом режиме по техническим причинам не состоялась. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26710/

----------


## OKA

" 26 августа 2019 года, в Москве под руководством заместителей председателей правительств Российской Федерации Юрия Борисова и Республики Казахстан Жениса Касымбека проведено шестое заседание Российско-Казахстанской межправительственной комиссии по комплексу «Байконур».

В заседании приняли участие члены Комиссии, а также приглашенные руководители государственных органов Сторон, администрации города Байконура и акимата Кызылординской области, ответственные работники министерств, ведомств и организаций России и Казахстана.

На рассмотрение шестого заседания Комиссии вынесен ряд вопросов, которые условно можно разделить на два блока — вопросы, касающиеся функционирования космодрома Байконур, и вопросы обеспечения жизнедеятельности г. Байконура. Ключевым на сегодняшний день моментом сотрудничества на Байконуре сторонами отмечен проект создания космического ракетного комплекса «Байтерек». Подтверждена обоюдная заинтересованность России и Казахстана в активизации сотрудничества в этом направлении.

Комиссией рассмотрены предложения акимата Кызылординской области о создании свободной экономической зоны «Байконур», целью которых является диверсификация деятельности комплекса «Байконур», привлечение инвестиций и внебюджетных средств на развитие инфраструктуры города, обеспечение социальных гарантий и улучшение условий проживания его жителей.

По результатам работы Комиссии приняты соответствующие решения, поставлены задачи заинтересованным государственным органам Сторон по дальнейшему развитию и укреплению сотрудничества на космодроме Байконур, совершенствованию нормативной правовой базы, социальной инфраструктуры г. Байконура. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26715/

----------


## Avia M

Пилотируемый корабль "Союз МС-14" с роботом "Федором" (Skybot F-850) на борту пристыковался во вторник в автоматическом режиме к агрегатному отсеку служебного модуля "Звезда" Международной космической станции (МКС).

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6802376?utm_s...medium=desktop

"Федя" прибыл.

----------


## OKA

> Пилотируемый корабль "Союз МС-14" с роботом "Федором" (Skybot F-850) на борту пристыковался во вторник в автоматическом режиме к агрегатному отсеку служебного модуля "Звезда" Международной космической станции (МКС).
> 
> https://tass.ru/kosmos/6802376?utm_s...medium=desktop
> 
> "Федя" прибыл.


Вот и встретились два одиночества :

https://twitter.com/FEDOR37516789/st...03243988496384




https://habr.com/ru/post/224433/

))

----------


## OKA

" Беспилотный космоплан X-37B побил собственный рекорд пребывания на орбите


Secretary of the Air Force Public Affairs

Американский беспилотный космоплан Boeing X-37B, находящийся сейчас на орбите, побил рекорд пребывания в космосе, установленный во время предыдущего полета и составивший 717 суток и чуть менее 21 часа, сообщает Space.com.

Boeing X-37B — это многоразовый орбитальный беспилотный космоплан. Его длина составляет 8,8 метра, а размах крыла — 4,6 метра. Размеры аппарата позволяют отправлять его на орбиту внутри головного обтекателя ракеты, а посадку при возвращении он совершает самостоятельно в самолетном режиме на взлетно-посадочную полосу.

У X-37B есть грузовой отсек с открываемыми створками, однако, поскольку это экспериментальный военный аппарат, достоверно известно лишь о небольшой части научных полезных нагрузок, летавших в космос на аппаратах такого типа. Специалисты считают, что аппарат может выполнять разведывательные задачи, тестировать новое оборудование и потенциально даже способен возвращать на землю вышедшие из строя небольшие спутники.

Всего по программе X-37B было построено два летных образца. Они по очереди совершили четыре завершившихся на данный момент полета, а в сентябре 2017 года один из аппаратов был запущен в пятую миссию, продолжающуюся до сих пор. Как и во время предыдущих миссий, большая часть информации о миссии засекречена. Известно лишь, что в грузовом отсеке космоплана разместили несколько спутников для последующего запуска и экспериментальную охлаждающую установку с тепловыми трубками.

Спустя примерно полгода астрономы-любители обнаружили X-37B на круговой орбите с высотой 356 километров и наклонением 54,5 градуса. А в июле 2019 года одному из них удалось получить снимок аппарата, на котором различимы, предположительно, открытые створки грузового отсека и другие детали.

По состоянию на 26 августа 2019 года аппарат все еще находится на орбите, а значит он побил рекорд по пребыванию в космосе, установленный во время предыдущей миссии. Тогда летный образец X-37B провел на орбите 717 дней, 20 часов и 42 минуты, после чего совершил посадку на взлетно-посадочной полосе для космопланов Space Shuttle на территории космического центра имени Кеннеди во Флориде. Дата окончания пятой (текущей) миссии X-37B неизвестна.

Помимо Boeing разработкой беспилотного орбитального космоплана занимается американская компания Sierra Nevada Corporation. Она создала космоплан Dream Chaser, который изначально должен был перевозить на МКС американских астронавтов, но компания получила лишь контракт на доставку грузов, поэтому его пришлось переделать в беспилотный аппарат. Недавно компания объявила, что будет запускать Dream Chaser на разрабатываемой ракете Vulcan. Первый такой запуск произойдет в 2021 году.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/08/26/x-37b

Спутник- "инспектор-прозектор " ))



" Чтоб 2 раза не вставать " ))  :

----------


## OKA

" Тренировки человекоподобного робота FEDOR начались на Международной космической станции с конфликта с человеком, однако андроид решил все-таки не обострять ситуацию.
       "Сегодня космонавт Алексей Николаевич Овчинин при запуске моей операционной системы предложил использовать молоток и гаечный ключ. Пришлось произвести автозапуск во избежание возникновения дальнейших проблем в диалоге с Алексеем Николаевичем", - сообщил андроид в Twitter в пятницу вечером.
       Ранее из ведущейся NASA трансляции переговоров космонавтов со специалистами российского Центра управления полетами (ЦУП) стало известно, что Овчинин с трудом включил электропитание робота. При этом он применял гаечный ключ и даже хотел стукнуть молотком по кнопке включения электропитания на плече робота. Специалисты ЦУП предложили заменить аккумуляторные батареи в андроиде, но в итоге Овчинину удалось включить FEDORа лишь после 10-15 попыток и тот "даже сказал что-то".

       Со своей стороны FEDOR написал позднее в Twitter, что начал тренировки на борту МКС.

       "Начали тренировки. При выполнении космонавтом технологических операций я помогал ему в выборе необходимого инструмента. Потом в режиме копирования успешно собрал электросоединители, имитируя ремонт кабелей на внешнем борту станции ", - сообщил андроид с позывным Skybot F-850.

       FEDOR прилетел на станцию во вторник рано утром: корабль "Союз МС-14" с человекоподобной машиной должен был прибыть на станцию ещё в субботу, но из-за неисправности усилителя сигнала системы автоматической стыковки "Курс" на МКС корабль не смог причалить к шлюзу модуля МИМ2. Повторная стыковка была проведена к модулю "Звезда", который был освобождён от корабля "Союз МС-13". Он был перестыкован командиром корабля Александром Скворцовым в ручном режиме к МИМ2. После того, как FEDOR вернётся на Землю 7 сентября, космонавты займутся ремонтом системы "Курс" в модуле МИМ2.

       В ходе пребывания робота на МКС с ним будет напрямую взаимодействовать Скворцов, вместе с роботом и вторым космонавтом Овчининым они проведут ряд экспериментов. В основном они связаны с отработкой мелкой моторики рук в условиях невесомости: машина будет использовать различные инструменты, повторяя движения за космонавтом в режиме аватара. Для этого на станцию тем же кораблём был доставлен специальный экзоскелет, который использует Скворцов. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...516184&lang=RU

https://twitter.com/FEDOR37516789/st...12043173437441

" Дознание пилота Пиркса" - кто засверлил " дырку", и куда она девалась после))  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Министр обороны США Марк Эспер подписал приказ об организации в составе министерства обороны США Космического командования. Как сообщает Defense News, новая структура, на создании которой настаивал президент США Дональд Трамп, отвечает за управление всеми космическими активами вооруженных сил США, а также организацию операций в космосе.

В 2018 году Трамп сперва предложил создать Космические силы, организацию в составе вооруженных сил США. Это предложение было отклонено Конгрессом. В конце прошлого года американский президент отдал приказ об организации Космического командования (SPACECOM) в составе министерства обороны. Его поддержали Конгресс и Пентагон.

Созданное 29 августа 2019 года Космическое командование стало 11 боевым командованием в составе министерства обороны США. Приказом министра обороны США за новым командованием были закреплены четыре ключевых направления деятельности:

    сдерживание потенциального противника в космическом пространстве;
    защита американских объектов на орбите;
    развитие космических средств обеспечения, включая глобальную навигацию;
    участие в подготовке мультидоменных операций.

Бюджет Космического командования США на 2020 финансовый год (начнется 1 октября 2019 года) определен в размере 83,8 миллиона долларов, 75,6 из которых командование унаследовало от существовавших прежде управлений, так или иначе связанных с военными космическими программами.

Космическое командование возглавил генерал Джон Реймонд, с 2016 года руководивший Космическим командованием ВВС США. Последнее до сих пор отвечало исключительно за космические операции ВВС США (преимущественно запуск баллистических ракет и выведение военной полезной нагрузки в космос). Космическое командование ВВС США и составило основу Космического командования в составе Пентагона.

Приказом министра обороны Эспера фактически было возрождено Космическое командование, действовавшее в составе Пентагона с 1985-го по 2002 год. Эта структура отвечала за обеспечение вооруженных сил спутниковыми связью, разведкой, навигацией, предупреждением о ракетном нападении, а также составлением прогнозов погоды для регионов, где США вели боевые действия.

Организацию Космического командования США можно считать ответом на создание в России Воздушно-космических сил. В России этот вид Вооруженных сил появился в 2015 году после объединения Военно-воздушных сил и Войск воздушно-космической обороны.

Одними из основных задач российского вида Вооруженных сил являются обеспечение авиационной поддержки при ведении боевых действий, а также защиты российских объектов от воздушно-космического нападения, включая баллистические ракеты.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/08/30/spacecommand



Вот кто-то в нужное время подгадил "космокомандеру" - солдату-астронавту Маклейн))

Подружка кинула не спроста, наверное)) 




https://twitter.com/AstroAnnimal

А ведь мог(ла) бы быть намба уан... ))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLsXJitaiVo



" Специалисты NASA успешно соединили основное зеркало космического телескопа «Джеймс Уэбб» с платформой, включающей в себя солнцезащитный экран, что означает, что сборка телескопа завершена. Сейчас инженеры занимаются соединением электрических цепей двух частей телескопа, после чего последует финальное тестирование всех систем. Запуск обсерватории в космос намечен на 30 марта 2021 года, сообщается на сайте NASA.

Космический телескоп «Джеймс Уэбб» предназначен для проведения наблюдений в ближнем и среднем инфракрасном диапазоне во второй точке Лагранжа. Он имеет основное зеркало, состоящее из 18 сегментов, общей площадью 25 квадратных метров, что в пять раз больше зеркала «Хаббла». Список целей для телескопа весьма обширен, в частности, в него входят исследование ранней Вселенной и эпохи реионизации, а также экзопланет и околозвездных дисков.

Дата запуска телескопа в космос неоднократно переносилась из-за различных сложностей, последний раз это произошло в июне 2018 года, когда выяснилось, что после акустических испытаний той части телескопа, которая содержит раскладывающийся пятислойный солнцезащитный экран, часть крепежных элементов выпала, в результате чего старт был перенесен на 30 марта 2021 года. Во второй половине 2018 года были проведены испытания системы связи и начались тестирования двух основных частей телескопа по отдельности. 

В августе 2019 года основное зеркало вместе с научными приборами, находящееся в цехах компании Northrop Grumman Aerospace Systems в Калифорнии, было поднято при помощи крана, выровнено и установлено на платформу, включающую в себя солнцезащитный экран. Сейчас инженеры занимаются соединением электрических цепей двух частей, после чего протестируют их. Затем последуют испытания самого экрана, который должен полностью развернуться в правильной последовательности и заключительные тесты всех систем, после чего обсерватория будет готова к отправке на космодром.


NASA/Chris Gunn

Узнать о том, как устроен телескоп «Джеймс Уэбб» и что астрономы надеются открыть с его помощью, можно из нашего материала «Что увидит сменщик "Хаббла"».

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/08/30/james-webb-now-ready


" Немецкие астрономы сообщили в твиттере об открытии крышек и получении первой информации детекторами телескопа eRosita — главного прибора на борту спутника «Спектр-РГ».

«Спектр-РГ» — это российско-немецкая космическая рентгеновская обсерватория, состоящая из двух приборов: немецкого eRosita и российского ART-XC. Основной задачей аппарата является составление обзора всего неба в рентгеновской области, что необходимо для понимания формирования крупномасштабной структуры Вселенной, роста сверхмассивных черных дыр, эволюции тесных двойных и других объектов. 

Главный инструмент аппарата — eRosita, а российская установка сопровождает ее наблюдения в более жестком диапазоне спектра. Мы подробно описывали задачи аппарата в материале «Мы проведем тотальную перепись».

«Спектр-РГ» был запущен с космодрома Байконур 13 июля. В данный момент аппарат находится в пути к целевой орбите вокруг точки L2 системы Земля—Солнце, куда он должен прибыть в конце сентября или начале октября. «Спектр-РГ» станет первым рентгеновским спутником, запущенным так далеко от Земли.

 Одним из возможных препятствий может стать уровень шумов, который неизвестен для данного диапазона, так как магнитное поле уже слабо экранирует от солнечного ветра и космических лучей на таком расстоянии от планеты.

Научный руководитель телескопа eRosita Петер Предель (Peter Predehl) опубликовал фотографию экрана компьютера с технической информацией. На нем видно распределение инструментальных шумов по кадру одного из детекторов. Аппаратура работает хорошо, шумы оказались очень однородными и низкими.

В официальном аккаунте телескопа eRosita в твиттере было опубликовано первое изображение с источниками. Слева показано исходные данные, а справа со сглаженной интенсивностью. Данные были получены в энергетическом диапазоне от 0,3 до 10 килоэлектронвольт, размер одного пикселя соответствует 4 угловым секундам дуги.

https://twitter.com/eROSITA_SRG/stat...65668590813185

Ученые пишут, что шумы наблюдений составили около 4,5 отсчетов на квадратную угловую минуту за килосекунду в диапазоне от 0,2 до 10 килоэлектронвольт и 2,5 в диапазоне 0,3 до 2,2 килоэлектронвольт.

Несколько ранее специалисты включили российский телескоп ART-XC: он уже успел передать первые научные данные, прислать первый снимок рентгеновского источника и увидеть вспышку в направлении сверхмассивной черной дыры в центре Млечного Пути.

Тимур Кешелава "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/08/30/erosita-opens-eyes

----------


## OKA

> .."Федя" прибыл.


Маск не дремлет))

Пепелацик :




Почём гравицапы ?  :Biggrin: 

Кэцэ- прошлый век))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPCprzyN6to

----------


## Avia M

Предприятие Роскосмоса НПО Энергомаш начинает заниматься производством самых мощных в мире жидкостных ракетных двигателей РД-171МВ. Об этом передает РИА «Новости» со ссылкой на документ на сайте госзакупок.
Как отмечается, данные двигатели предназначены для использования на первой ступени новой ракеты-носителя «Союз-5».
Помимо этого, они будут применяться на сверхтяжелой ракете «Енисей».
Также стало известно, что огневые испытания двигателя РД-171МВ пройдут до конца 2019 года. А поставка этого двигателя для летных испытаний в составе ракеты «Союз-5» запланирована на 2021 год.

----------


## OKA

" Посадочный модуль «Викрам» индийской лунной миссии «Чандраян-2», несущий на себе луноход, успешно отделился от орбитального зонда сегодня утром. «Викраму» предстоит через пять дней совершить мягкую посадку вблизи южного полюса Луны, после чего Индия станет четвертой страной, сумевшей посадить космический аппарат на поверхность Луны, сообщается на сайте миссии.

«Чандраян-2» стала второй индийской исследовательской лунной миссией и состоит из орбитального зонда, посадочного модуля «Викрам» и лунохода «Прагаян». Старт миссии состоялся 22 июля 2019 года, а 20 августа аппараты в полетной конфигурации вышли на лунную орбиту. Затем последовало пять успешных маневров по постепенному снижению высоты орбиты, сейчас аппараты находятся на орбите с параметрами 119×127 километров.

2 сентября 2019 года состоялось успешное разделение посадочного модуля и орбитального аппарата, который будет работать на лунной полярной орбите с параметрами 100×30 километров. Мягкая посадка «Викрама» в районе южного полюса Луны должна состояться 7 сентября 2019 года, перед этим модуль должен успеть совершить два маневра коррекции орбиты в рамках подготовки к высадке.

Модуль и луноход в течение одного лунного дня будут изучать механические, тепловые и химические свойства реголита при помощи спектрометров и других научных приборов, а также займутся сейсмическими исследованиями. Научная программа орбитального зонда рассчитана на один год, он будет искать следы воды в лунном грунте при помощи спектрометров, а также изучать лунную ионосферу и экзосферу.

Ранее мы рассказывали, как выглядит обратная сторона Луны на снимках китайского лунохода «Юйту-2».

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/02/Ch...n-2-separation

----------


## Avia M

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 6 сен - РИА Новости. Индия незадолго до запланированного прилунения посадочного модуля "Викрам" потеряла связь с аппаратом, заявил глава Индийской организации космических исследований (ISRO) доктор Кайласавадиву Сиван.
"Снижение посадочного модуля проходило в соответствии с планом. Функциональность аппарата оставалась нормальной до высоты в 2,1 километра. Затем связь модуля с наземной станцией была потеряна. Сейчас ведется анализ данных

https://ria.ru/20190906/1558414381.html

----------


## Avia M

Одноразовый.  :Smile: 




> Робот "Федор" больше не полетит в космос. У него есть ноги, а они в открытом космосе не нужны...


https://ria.ru/20190911/1558555605.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

"  На космодроме Байконур продолжается подготовка ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» и пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-15» к предстоящему пуску. Состоялось заседание технического руководства, на котором принято решение о допуске корабля к заправке. 

Сегодня, 12 сентября 2019 года, специалисты ракетно-космической отрасли начали операции по заправке «Союза» компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами. Параллельно в монтажно-испытательном корпусе завершена механическая сборка «пакета» (блоков первой и второй ступеней) ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ».

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с кораблем «Союз МС-15» к Международной космической станции запланирован на 25 сентября 2019 года с «Гагаринского старта» космодрома Байконур. В составе основного экипажа МКС-61/62/ЭП-19 космонавт Олег Скрипочка, астронавт Джессика Меир и участник космического полёта от ОАЭ Хаззаа Аль Мансури. Их дублёры — космонавт Сергей Рыжиков, астронавт Томас Маршберн и участник космического полета Султан Аль Неяди. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26790/






> Одноразовый. 
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190911/1558555605.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Не пригодился ))

Там скорее такие кракозябры полезней :

https://habr.com/ru/post/224433/

https://twitter.com/FEDOR37516789

Что-то замолчал )

----------


## Avia M

> Вот интересно, выводы комиссии озвучат в ближайшее время ?


"Роскосмос" выяснил, откуда в бытовом отсеке космического корабля "Союз МС-09" взялась "дырка", однако оставит эту информацию в тайне, сообщил глава госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин.
"Должна же быть какая-то тайна у нас", - пояснил глава "Роскосмоса".

По нашему!  :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> "Роскосмос" выяснил, откуда в бытовом отсеке космического корабля "Союз МС-09" взялась "дырка", однако оставит эту информацию в тайне, сообщил глава госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин.
> "Должна же быть какая-то тайна у нас", - пояснил глава "Роскосмоса".
> 
> По нашему!


" По-бразильски" ))

Федя ожил :

https://twitter.com/FEDOR37516789/st...24753880551430 

Астронавтку за истерики на объекте вроде бы слегка пожурили  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Запуск японского беспилотного грузового корабля HTV8 (Kounotori-8) на тяжелой ракете H-2B к Международной космической станции (МКС) перенесен на один день. Об этом говорится в сообщении компании Mitsubishi Heavy Industries.

Отмечается, что такое решение было принято на основании анализа орбиты МКС. Как показали расчеты, существует вероятность того, что вторая ступень ракеты H-2B после отделения может столкнуться с кораблем «Союз».

Старт должен был состояться 24 сентября в 01:30 по местному времени (23 сентября в 19:30 мск) с космодрома Танэкгасима на юго-западе Японии. Новая дата — 25 сентября в 01:05 (24 сентября в 19:05 мск).

На 25 сентября с космодрома Байконур запланирован запуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с кораблем «Союз МС-15». Старт должен состояться в 16:57 мск, а стыковка корабля с МКС — в 22:45 мск. В экипаж корабля вошли космонавт «Роскосмоса» Олег Скрипочка, астронавт NASA Джессика Меир и участник космического полета от ОАЭ Хазза Аль Мансури.

Запуск Kounotori-8 к МКС должен был состояться 10 сентября, однако его отложили из-за пожара на стартовой площадке. Mitsubishi Heavy Industries решила проверить возможные повреждения ракеты. Корабль должен был доставить на станцию около 5,3 т грузов, в том числе воду и продукты питания, а также оборудование для проведения экспериментов.

Японские космические корабли запускаются к МКС раз в год — предыдущий корабль отправился к станции в сентябре 2018 года. Запуск HTV7 (Kounotori-7) прошел в штатном режиме."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_me...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Кста :

https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_me...79476a76a132af





> Федя ожил :
> 
> https://twitter.com/FEDOR37516789/st...24753880551430 
> 
> Астронавтку за истерики на объекте вроде бы слегка пожурили


Хе-хе )) :

" "Роскосмос" изучает возможность возвращения огнестрельного оружия в состав носимого аварийного запаса российских космонавтов, рассказали РИА Новости в госкорпорации.

"Формирование состава носимого аварийного запаса для пилотируемого транспортного корабля нового поколения ("Орел", ранее известном как "Федерация") будет проводиться на более позднем этапе его создания", — сказали в "Роскосмосе".

Отвечая на вопрос, рассматривается ли возможность вернуть огнестрельное оружие в аварийный запас, в госкорпорации сказали: "Рассматриваем варианты".

Первый полет космонавтов на корабле "Орел" планируется на 2025 год.

Сейчас в аварийном запасе космонавтов пистолета нет.

Начиная с полета Юрия Гагарина космонавтам давали в полет пистолет Макарова. Из-за аварийной посадки Алексея Леонова и Павла Беляева в 1965 году, когда им два дня пришлось прожить в заснеженной тайге, было решено добавить в набор специальный трехствольный пистолет. ТП-82 был создан тульскими оружейниками по просьбе Леонова. Он был предназначен для защиты от опасных зверей, охоты и пуска сигнальных ракет. Космонавты брали его в полет с 1986 по 2006 год. С 2007 года пистолетом перестали пользоваться — закончились сроки годности специальных патронов, а производственная линия для изготовления новых к тому моменту была закрыта. К тому же в конце 2000-х возникли определенные юридические трудности с процедурой доставки огнестрельного оружия в Казахстан и обратно.

Сейчас в носимый аварийный запас "Союза" входят радиостанция и аптечка, непромокаемые спички, швейные принадлежности, надувной плот, набор рыболовных снастей, фонарик, свистки, мачете, шесть литров воды и шесть комплектов питания на трех человек, теплозащитный костюм на каждого члена экипажа, а также гидрокостюмы "Форель" для поддержания человека на плаву на случай приводнения. "

https://ria.ru/20190916/1558716179.html

Дыма без огня, как грицца... ))

----------


## Avia M

Согласно заявлению генерального директора Центра им. М.В. Хруничева, осталось изготовить всего одиннадцать ракет-носителей «Протон». Четыре производятся на предприятии в настоящее время и еще семь будут изготовлены в 2020–2021 годах. После запуска последних ракет российская космонавтика окончательно перейдет на использование новой ракеты «Ангара»

https://iz.ru/923725/mikhail-kotov/p...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" 23 сентября 2019 года, состоялся вывоз ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-15» из монтажно-испытательного корпуса на стартовый комплекс площадки № 1. В настоящее время ракета уже установлена на «Гагаринский старт».

Начались работы по программе первого стартового дня, а специалисты предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли выполняют заключительные технологические операции. Проводятся предстартовые испытания систем и агрегатов ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ», проверяется взаимодействие бортовой аппаратуры и наземного оборудования.

Увидеть процедуру вывоза ракеты приехали руководство Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», семьи космонавтов, представители космических агентств и предприятий ракетно-космической отрасли, журналисты и туристы. Согласно традиции, дублирующий экипаж в составе космонавта Сергея Рыжикова, астронавта Томаса Маршбёрна и участника космического полёта от ОАЭ Султан Аль Неяди также наблюдал за ходом происходящего.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-15» запланирован на 25 сентября 2019 года в 16:57 мск. Трансляция с космодрома Байконур будет доступна с 16:00 мск в сообществе Роскосмоса социальной сети «ВКонтакте». "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26842/


Познавательное видео))

----------


## Avia M

Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) предоставило компании Lockheed Martin право выполнить контракт на строительство от шести до 12 космических кораблей Orion, предназначенных для запусков к Луне в рамках программы Artemis. Об этом на своей странице в Twitter написал  директор NASA Джеймс Брайденстайн, сообщает ТАСС.

Он назвал данное решение "вехой в реализации программы Artemis, предусматривающей высадку первой женщины и очередного мужчины на Луне к 2024 году". "Сегодня мы предоставили Lockheed Martin контракт на производственную линию, которая обеспечит 12 миссий", - отметил Брайденстайн.

----------


## OKA

" Национальный исследовательский совет, командование ВВС Италии, римский университет «Сапиенца» и компания Sitael заключили рамочное соглашение о совместной разработке системы запуска спутников с помощью истребителей. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, в проекте также участвуют еще 18 исследовательских организаций и итальянских компаний.

Небольшие легкие спутники сегодня запускаются в космос по принципу «райдшеринга», когда такие аппараты выводятся в космос на ракетах-носителях в качестве попутного груза. В настоящее время разработчики из нескольких стран мира занимаются поиском других способов вывода легких спутников на орбиту, которые обходились бы дешевле традиционных запусков.

Согласно подписанному в Италии рамочному соглашению, в ближайшее время специалисты займутся анализом осуществимости проекта. Это самый первый этап разработки, который проводится еще до начала исследовательских работ. Конечным итогом проекта должно стать создание опытных образцов системы запуска и проведение их испытаний.




Новую систему вывода спутников в космос с использованием истребителей в качестве платформы воздушного старта планируется применять для запуска аппаратов связи и разведки. В качестве платформы воздушного старта планируется использовать истребители Eurofighter Typhoon.

Аналогичный проект под обозначением ALASA в 2012-2015 годах разрабатывался в США в интересах Агентства перспективных оборонных разработок. Проект предусматривал использование истребителей F-15 Eagle в качестве платформы воздушного старта. Они должны были запускать ракету, которая уже выводила бы на орбиту спутники массой до 45 килограммов.

Проект ALASA американские военные закрыли в ноябре 2015 года. Поводом для закрытия стали два подряд неудачных запуска ракеты — носители взрывались вскоре после отделения от истребителей и включения двигателей. Если бы проект ALASA был завершен успешно, то стоимость одного запуска спутника с помощью новой системы, по оценке военных, была бы меньше 1 миллиона долларов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/24/fighterLaunch

Для "кубсатов" более, чем заманчивая схема вывода на орбиту)





> ..Он назвал данное решение "вехой в реализации программы Artemis, предусматривающей высадку первой женщины и очередного мужчины на Луне к 2024 году". .


Если к тому времени солдат-астронавт Маклейн будет прощен(а) , то кто будет рядом? ))

" Энн МакКлейн, ответила, что для нее сейчас основной приоритет — это возвращение к работе. Она готова делиться опытом, полученным в ходе экспедиции, направить внимание на выполнение новых экспериментов и перспективных разработок."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26813/

Сразу бы двух запускали, чтоб по банковским счетам с орбиты не шарились из ревности))

https://twitter.com/AstroAnnimal/sta...44445774123011

И в визе не отказали...

----------


## OKA

" Утверждены экипажи корабля «Союз МС-15»

Государственная комиссия по проведению лётных испытаний пилотируемых космических комплексов утвердила составы основного и дублирующего экипажей пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-15». Кроме того, подтверждена готовность ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» и наземной инфраструктуры к запуску по программе Международной космической станции.

В состав основного экипажа вошли: космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Скрипочка (командир), астронавт NASA Джессика Меир (бортинженер-1) и участник космического полёта от ОАЭ Хаззаа Аль Мансури (бортинженер-2). 
Дублирующий экипаж: космонавт Роскосмоса Сергей Рыжиков, астронавт NASA Томас Маршбёрн и участник космического полёта от ОАЭ Султан Аль Неяди.

После заседания Государственной комиссии состоится предстартовая пресс-конференция основного и дублирующего экипажей МКС-61/62/ЭП-19, которая будет доступна в прямом эфире в разделе «Онлайн трансляции».

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с кораблем «Союз МС-15» запланирован на 25 сентября в 16:57 мск. Стыковка к российскому сегменту Международной космической станции — предварительно в 22:45 мск 25 сентября. Трансляции всех операций будут доступны в сообществе Роскосмоса социальной сети «ВКонтакте». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26846/

----------


## Avia M

> Проект ALASA американские военные закрыли в ноябре 2015 года. Поводом для закрытия стали два подряд неудачных запуска ракеты — носители взрывались вскоре после отделения от истребителей и включения двигателей. Если бы проект ALASA был завершен успешно, то стоимость одного запуска спутника с помощью новой системы, по оценке военных, была бы меньше 1 миллиона долларов.


Полагаю, дело было не в "бобине"... Два неуда, против запуска за менее "мильона"? Не похоже на амеров.

----------


## OKA

> Полагаю, дело было не в "бобине"... Два неуда, против запуска за менее "мильона"? Не похоже на амеров.


М.б. меж корпорациями поделили заказы ?

----------


## Avia M

> М.б. меж корпорациями поделили заказы ?


Возможно. А мож., всё проще - не хватило "вещества" на реализацию?  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Возможно. А мож., всё проще - не хватило "вещества" на реализацию?


Там всего полно,  "там тепло, там яблоки" ))

Сорри )

----------


## Avia M

> Там всего полно,  "там тепло, там яблоки" ))


Тоже так думал. Но всё больше убеждаюсь, что заблуждался. Похоже многие там думают не "веществом серым"...

----------


## OKA

> . Похоже многие там думают не "веществом серым"...


"Там" - это где, извините ?

Ветка, типа про космос (ближний и дальний) ))

----------


## Avia M

> "Там" - это где, извините ?


"Где всего полно". Взаимно извиняйте.

----------


## OKA

" 25 сентября 2019 года в 16:57 мск с космодрома Байконур запланирован пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-ФГ» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-15». Стыковка с Международной космической станцией — в 22:45 мск.

В основной экипаж вошли космонавт Олег Скрипочка, астронавт Джессика Меир и участник космического полёта от ОАЭ Хаззаа Аль Мансури 

Дублирующий экипаж: космонавт Сергей Рыжиков, астронавт Томас Маршбёрн и участник космического полёта от ОАЭ Султан Аль Неяди.

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» покажет все операции в прямом эфире.


Трансляция пуска с Байконура Начало трансляции 16:00 мск

25 сентября 2019 года Пуск ракеты-носителя 16:57 мск

Окончание трансляции 17:15 мск

Трансляция стыковки с МКС Начало трансляции 22:20 мск

25 сентября 2019 года Стыковка корабля ≈ 22:45 мск

Окончание трансляции ≈ 23:00 мск

Трансляция открытия переходных люков Начало трансляции 00:20 мск

26 сентября 2019 года Открытие люков ≈ 00:45 мск

Окончание трансляции ≈ 01:30 мск


Начало трансляции пуска ВКонтакте: 25 сентября в 16:00 мск

https://vk.com/roscosmos  "

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС





> "Где всего полно". Взаимно извиняйте.


Хорошо))

----------


## OKA

Корабль на орбите, далее сближение и стыковка))

----------


## OKA

"  Члены экипажа пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-15» 26 сентября 2019 года перешли на борт Международной космической станции. После этого состоялся первый сеанс связи полного состава экипажа, во время которого космонавты и астронавты смогли пообщаться как с коллегами, так и со своими родными и близкими.

После открытия переходных люков между кораблем и станцией на борту начал работу экипаж в составе 9 человек: космонавтов Роскосмоса Алексея Овчинина, Александра Скворцова, Олега Скрипочки, астронавтов NASA Ника Хейга, Кристины Кук, Эндрю Моргана, Джессики Меир, астронавта Европейского космического агентства Луки Пармитано и участника космического полёта от ОАЭ Хаззаа Аль Мансури. В программе очередной экспедиции МКС — научно-прикладные исследования и эксперименты, проведение регламентных работ, связанных с поддержанием работоспособности станции, и дооснащение её оборудованием, доставляемым грузовыми кораблями.

Космический корабль «Союз МС-15», стартовавший 25 сентября в 16:57 мск с космодрома Байконур, доставил на МКС 180 кг груза для российских космонавтов и партнеров по программе МКС: комплект оборудования для внекорабельной деятельности экипажа американского сегмента станции, для участника космического полёта от ОАЭ, а также оборудование Европейского космического агентства.

Кроме того, в составе груза находятся укладки для проведения космических экспериментов, медико-биологических и геофизических исследований, средства жизнеобеспечения, укладка в рамках программы символической деятельности и личные вещи космонавтов.

В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции 3 октября 2019 года в 10:35 мск планируется расстыковка корабля «Союз МС-12» с экипажем в составе Алексея Овчинина, Ника Хейга и Хаззаа Аль Мансури. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26855/

----------


## Avia M

Космический корабль Starship американской компании SpaceX может попасть на орбиту меньше чем через полгода.
Прототип изготовлен из легированной стали, его длина составляет 50 метров, диаметр - 9 метров, грузоподъемность - 150 тонн.
Starship - космический корабль многоразового использования, предназначенный для полетов на Марс и рассчитанный на 100 человек. Как ранее не раз подчеркивал Маск, он основал в 2002 году SpaceX с целью оказания помощи человечеству в колонизации Марса. В качестве временного ориентира отправки исследователей на Марс он называл 2022 год.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6941770?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Махнём на Марс!  :Cool:  https://youtu.be/zZkdxwOeCo8

----------


## OKA

> Как ранее не раз подчеркивал Маск, он основал в 2002 году SpaceX с целью оказания помощи человечеству в колонизации Марса. В качестве временного ориентира отправки исследователей на Марс он называл 2022 год.
> 
> Махнём на Марс!  https://youtu.be/zZkdxwOeCo8



На Марс с Гретой! 
Кислород добывать))



Шоб марсиане повесились от такого биохазарда  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Компания «Многоразовые транспортные космические системы» (МТКС) из подмосковного Королёва в партнёрстве с Роскосмосом создаст многоразовый космический корабль. По техническим характеристикам он будет близок к кораблю Dragon, который разработан в США компанией Илона Маска.

https://news.ru/cosmos/mnogorazovyj-...ndex.ru%2Fnews

По фотографиям построят... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Два транспортно-штурмовых вертолета Ми-8 Центрального военного округа выполнили разведку предполагаемого района посадки аппарата транспортно-пилотируемого космического корабля «Союз МС-12», которая состоится 3 октября.

С аэродрома города Жезказган Республики Казахстан вылетела группа специалистов, обеспечивающих посадку транспортно-пилотируемого космического корабля «Союз МС-12» для проведения воздушной и наземной разведки на наличие ям, канав, техники, искусственных сооружений, водоемов в предполагаемом и запасном районах посадки.

Посадка «Союз МС-12» запланирована на 3 октября 2019 года. На этом корабле с МКС на Землю вернутся российский космонавт Алексей Овчинин, астронавт США Ник Хейг и первый астронавт ОАЭ Хазаа аль-Мансури.

Пресс-служба Центрального военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2255048@egNews

----------


## OKA

"  Экипаж пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-12» готовится к возвращению на Землю. На его борту — участники 59-й и 60-й длительных экспедиций на МКС: космонавт Алексей Овчинин, астронавт Ник Хейг и член экспедиции посещения ЭП-19 Хаззаа Аль Мансури.

Сегодня, 3 октября 2019 года, в 07:20 мск закрылись переходные люки между российским кораблем и Международной космической станцией. В течение трех часов экипаж проводил мероприятия по подготовке к полету на корабле «Союз МС-12»: проверял герметичность люков, облачался в скафандры, проверял их герметичность, а также контролировал системы корабля.
Повтор трансляции закрытия люков 

Спустя несколько часов, в 10:37:33 мск, под контролем специалистов Главной оперативной группы управления российским сегментом МКС в Центре управления полётами корабль успешно отстыковался от Международной космической станции.

«Союз МС-12» находился в составе МКС с 15 марта 2019 года. За время пребывания на ее борту экипаж выполнил программу научно-прикладных исследований и экспериментов, поддерживал работоспособность станции и проводил работы по её дооснащению оборудованием, доставленным грузовыми кораблями. Космонавт Роскосмоса Алексей Овчинин 29 мая совершил выход в открытое космическое пространство длительностью 6 часов 1 минута.

В соответствии с расчётами службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами ЦНИИмаш спускаемый аппарат корабля «Союз МС-12» должен совершить посадку в 14:00 мск на территории Казахстана в 148 км юго-восточнее города Жезказган. Прямой эфир будет доступен в разделе «Онлайн трансляции» с 13:30 мск."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26880/





" Экипаж "Союза МС-12" попросил у военнослужащих поисково-спасательной группы Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) встретить их персиками и финиками.
       "Финики попросил первый астронавт ОАЭ Хазаа аль-Мансури, персики - российский космонавт Алексей Овчинин", - сообщила пресс-служба ЦВО.
       Подарки с Земли традиционно находятся на борту всех военных вертолетов Ми-8, которые первыми прибудут к месту посадки.
       В обеспечении посадки задействовано 12 вертолетов Ми-8, четыре самолета Ан-12 и один Ан-26, 20 единиц автомобильной и специальной техники, в том числе четыре машины-амфибий, а также около 180 человек личного состава.
       Как сообщалось, 3 октября на корабле "Союз МС-12" на Землю вернутся российский космонавт Алексей Овчинин, астронавт США Ник Хейг и первый астронавт ОАЭ Хазаа аль-Мансури. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...518553&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Исследователи из Самары и Москвы предложили собственную схему быстровозводимого укрытия на поверхности Луны и модифицированный способ изготовления строительных блоков из реголита. Использование спекания в микроволновой печи позволило сократить время получения готового изделия в пять раз — до 40 минут, пишут авторы в журнале «Воздушно-космическая сфера». Метод опробовали на имитаторе лунного грунта — земном базальте. 

Освоение труднодоступной территории обычно начинается с возведения полноценных обитаемых станций, защищенных от неблагоприятных условий внешней среды. Это справедливо как для отдаленных регионов Земли, так и для Луны. Несколько стран, в том числе Россия, США и Китай, неоднократно утверждали о подготовке к отправке людей на ближайшее космическое тело с целью долговременного обитания на полноценной базе.

Важнейшей задачей в контексте обитаемой лунной станции является технология ее строительства. Согласно одной из наиболее разработанных концепций необходимо возводить сооружения из строительных блоков, созданных из местного материала. В рамках этого подхода предлагается спекать вещество лунной поверхности, реголит, получая из него кирпичи различной формы.

В работе российских исследователей предлагается оригинальная конструкция быстровозводимого сооружения, технология его создания и улучшенный метод получения кирпичей из реголита. Авторы предлагают возводить в естественных углублениях поверхности конические купола из кирпичей при помощи надувной (пневматической) опалубки и покрывать их слоем реголита, который сверху опять выстилать слоем кирпичей.

«Уже многим известно о технологии изготовления кирпичей в лунных условиях при помощи солнечных лучей, но я думаю, у этого способа есть два очевидных недостатка, — объясняет ведущий автор работы Александр Пыжов из Самарского государственного технического университета. — Во-первых, день на спутнике длится примерно 15 земных суток, столько же продолжается лунная ночь, в течение которой стационарное гелиолитографическое производство, очевидно, будет простаивать. Также на создание в солнечной печи одного, например, 100-килограммового блока, пригодного для строительства, уходит около пяти часов. Это много».

Согласно расчетам исследователей, для защиты от космического излучения, перепадов температур и высокоскоростных ударов метеоритов массой до 350 граммов необходим защитный слой из реголита толщиной четыре метра. Именно этот факт является определяющим в выборе конструкции, так как она должна быстро строиться, но выдерживать большие нагрузки вышележащей защиты от внешней среды.


Изоготовленные из имитатора реголита изделия СамГТУ


Схема строительства купола и предлагаемая форма кирпичей

Пыжов А.М. и др. / Воздушно-космическая сфера, 2019


Для изготовления кирпичей ученые предлагают метод спекания реголита в СВЧ-печи: такой метод в пять раз быстрее гелиолитографии. Для проверки идеи авторы использовали имитатор лунного грунта из земного базальта. Его засыпали в форму для будущего кирпича, увлажняли для имитации слипаемости лунного грунта и уплотняли. Затем готовый образец после сушки помещали в теплоизоляционную камеру, которая позволяет снизить теплопотери и дольше сохранить температуру спекания — 1100–1150 градусов Цельсия. Камеру закрывали и ставили в микроволновую печь без поворотного столика на 40 минут.

Прочность готовых кирпичей из имитатора лунного грунта при сжатии оказалась значительно выше прочности глиняного кирпича — 130 МПа, а плотность реголитового блока была близка к плотности базальта — 2,5 г/см3. Испытания моделей различных вариантов куполов показали, что при сжатии предложенная форма укрытия на 15–18 процентов прочнее модели традиционного купола тех же габаритов.

Ранее ученые предложили запасать энергию во время лунной ночи в кирпичах из реголита и увеличили в 100 раз оценку запасов воды в лунных кратерах. Также сообщалось, что в России приступили к разработке аппарата для высадки космонавтов на Луну.

Тимур Кешелава "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/02/lunar-brick

Для постройки таких сооружений придётся подряжать лунных роботов, однако))

А логистику поставок питьевой воды и пищи для людей, можно когда-нибудь позжее придумать  :Biggrin:  лет через 20-30))

Ну или у Маска прикупить дешёвых многоразовых ракет) Чтоб мотались туды-суды, как челноки))

----------


## OKA

"  Члены экипажа пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-12» (позывной — «Бурлаки»), отстыковавшегося 3 октября 2019 года в 10:37 мск от Международной космической станции, благополучно вернулись на Землю.

Спускаемый аппарат с космонавтом Алексеем Овчининым, астронавтом Ником Хейгом и участником космического полёта — членом экспедиции посещения ЭП-19 — Хаззаа Аль Мансури совершил посадку в казахстанской степи в 14:00 мск. Все операции по спуску с орбиты и приземлению под контролем специалистов Главной оперативной группы управления российским сегментом МКС в Центре управления полётами прошли штатно. Самочувствие вернувшихся на Землю членов экипажа хорошее.

Запись трансляции возвращения экипажа




Продолжительность пребывания в космическом полёте Алексея Овчинина и Ника Хейга составила 203 суток, Хаззаа Аль Мансури — 8 суток. Пилотируемый корабль «Союз МС-12» находился в составе станции с 15 марта 2019 года.

За время пребывания на борту станции экипаж выполнил программу научно-прикладных исследований и экспериментов по программе длительных экспедиций МКС-59, МКС-60 и экспедиции посещения ЭП-19, поддерживал работоспособность МКС и проводил работы по её дооснащению оборудованием, доставленным грузовыми кораблями.

Полёт Международной космической станции продолжается. В настоящее время на МКС несёт вахту экипаж шестьдесят первой экспедиции во главе с командиром Лукой Пармитано и бортинжерами Александром Скворцовым, Олегом Скрипочкой, Кристиной Кук, Эндрю Морганом и Джессикой Меир."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26881/

----------


## Avia M

«Луна-3». 60 лет прошло...




> Космический аппарат был запущен 4 октября 1959 года ракетой-носителем «Восток-Л» и впервые в мире сфотографировал невидимую с Земли сторону Луны. Также во время полёта впервые в мире был на практике осуществлён гравитационный манёвр. В советской массовой печати того времени эта АМС называлась «третья советская космическая ракета».

----------


## OKA

" Праздник закономерности и сюрпризов




На 4 октября я традиционно размещаю в социальных сетях вот эту композицию.

    Если задуматься, это не только забавная и симпатичная песня, но и очень удачно пойманная суть праздника, который сочетает закономерность с сюрпризом.

    Запуск первого спутника Советским Союзом был огромной неожиданностью для всего мира. Эффект оказался настолько сильным, что, возможно, скрывать до последнего космическую программу было верной тактикой. Вероятность успеха, если брать статистику предыдущих запусков, была в районе 0,4 - 3 неудачи (если считать попытки стартовать 12 июля 1957 за одну) и 2 успеха дадут как раз такое значение. Секретность спасала от общественного разочарования при неудаче, и можно было попробовать с таким же успехом поразить человечество в ноябре, а при новой неудаче еще через месяц.

    В то же время, человечество объективно "дозрело" до спутников. Баллистические ракеты выросли настолько, что космос стал достижим с минимальными доработками. При наличии политической воли (или большем, чем в реальности, непослушании фон Брауна) США вполне могли бы стать первой страной, запустившей спутник, а если бы в СССР не поставили бы задачу обогнать американцев, запустили бы, как и собирались, в 1958 году.

    Сейчас мир изменился. С одной стороны, космос стал ближе, с другой, он уже не вызывает такого ажиотажа. Многие ли задумываются, что уже находятся в производстве два модуля будущей окололунной станции Gateway, и с каждым новым потраченным долларом все сложнее будет не вернуться на Луну в середине 2020-х?

    А еще космические праздники прекрасны тем, что они содержат чистую радость и призывают к лучшему, что есть в человеке - стремлению к познанию и труду. Первый спутник вырвал огромное количество людей из обыденной жизни, дал им мечту и направление движения. Если вы не смотрели фильм "Октябрьское небо", обязательно посмотрите, там очень наглядно показана история школьника, который вряд ли бы получил высшее образование (даже не учитывая работу в NASA), а остался бы прозябать в глухом шахтерском поселке.

    С Праздником! "

https://lozga.livejournal.com/200561.html

----------


## OKA

"  С пусковой установки № 39 площадки № 200 космодрома Байконур 9 октября 2019 года в 13:17:56 мск проведен пуск ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М» и спутниками Eutelsat 5 West B и Mission Extension Vehicle-1. Старт и полет носителя прошли в штатном режиме и без замечаний.

Активный участок полета «Протона» продолжался в течение 582 секунд, после чего орбитальный блок был выведен на суборбитальную траекторию. Затем разгонный блок «Бриз-М» начал выведение космических аппаратов на целевые орбиты. В ходе выведения было выполнено пять плановых включений его двигательной установки.

В соответствии с графиком 10 октября в 04:53 мск произведено штатное отделение спутника Eutelsat 5 West B на целевой орбите, а спустя еще 18 минут, в 05:12 мск отделился Mission Extension Vehicle-1. Управление обоими космическими аппаратами передано заказчикам, которые уже начали проверки их бортовых систем.

Общая продолжительность выведения от момента старта ракеты до отделения второго космического аппарата от разгонного блока составила 15 часов 54 минуты. Российские средства выведения (ракета-носитель «Протон-М» и разгонный блок «Бриз-М») отработали штатно. Запуск спутников Eutelsat 5 West B и Mission Extension Vehicle-1 стал четвертым пуском ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» в 2019 году, 97-ым в рамках контрактов на коммерческую эксплуатацию ракеты, заключённых компанией International Launch Services, и 108-м с начала ее эксплуатации.

    Первый спутник — Eutelsat 5 West B — будет обеспечивать непрерывную работу и улучшенное качество для рынков Франции, Италии и Алжира в Ku-диапазоне нагрузки 35, эквивалентном транспондерам частотой 36 МГц, подключенным к трем зонам обслуживания.
    Второй — Mission Extension Vehicle-1 — впервые позволит оказывать услуги по продлению срока службы спутников. Предполагается, что он будет пристыковываться к клиентским спутникам, используя существующие возможности спутников в части контроля высоты и ориентации сборки космических аппаратов. В течение своего 15-летнего срока службы MEV-1 сможет пристыковываться и отстыковываться несколько раз, что даст возможность обслуживать несколько клиентских космических аппаратов. "




Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26911/


" Компания Virgin Orbit заключила с польской компанией SatRevolution и несколькими университетами соглашение о разработке кубсатов, которые затем можно будет отправить к Марсу для исследования этой планеты. Согласно сообщению Virgin Orbit, первый запуск новых спутников планируется провести уже в 2022 году. После этого Virgin Orbit станет первой коммерческой компанией, сумевшей запустить небольшие космические аппараты к Марсу.

Первые межпланетные кубсаты были запущены к Марсу в 2018 году в рамках миссии MarCo. Спутники были разработаны Лабораторией реактивного движения NASA. Целями миссии MarCo были исследование поверхности Марса, а также проверка выживаемости космических аппаратов типа CubeSat в глубоком космосе. Кроме того, исследователи планировали продемонстрировать возможность построения межпланетной системы связи на основе кубсатов. Миссия MarCo завершилась в феврале текущего года.

По оценке консорциума Virgin Orbit и SatRevolution, аппараты массой 50 килограммов могут использоваться для проведения широкого спектра исследований, включая фотографирование поверхности Марса и его спутника Фобоса, анализа марсианской атмосферы и поиска скрытых водоемов. В общей сложности Virgin Orbit планирует организовать три миссии к Марсу. Для запуска спутников будет использована ракета LauncherOne, которая, в свою очередь, стартует с модифицированного самолета-носителя Boeing 747-400.

В середине сентября текущего года NASA объявило, что намерено до запуска первых модулей будущей окололунной станции отправить к Луне кубсат. Он будет направлен на ту же экзотическую гало-орбиту, на которую позднее будет выведена и окололунная станция. С помощью космического аппарата планируется точно измерить характеристики траектории, а также отработать систему автономной навигации. Разработкой и сборкой кубсата займется компания Advanced Space.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/10/virgin

----------


## OKA

" Национальное управление по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства США (НАСА) успешно запустило в четверг спутник ICON, предназначенный для изучения ионосферы Земли. Воздушный старт ракеты-носителя Pegasus с транспортного самолета L-1011 Stargazer состоялся со второй попытки - в 05:00 мск.


Фото: NASA via AP 

Самолет, выполняющий роль платформы для воздушного старта, поднялся в воздух в 03:33 мск с базы ВВС США на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида). Stargazer достиг высоты около 11,9 километра, однако не сбросил ракету-носитель. В НАСА пояснили, что это произошло из-за потери связи с L-1011, пишет ТАСС.

Самолету пришлось сделать круг и повторить маневр через 30 минут. На этот раз сброс ракеты-носителя со спутником прошел успешно. Через несколько секунд свободного падения Pegasus в автоматическом режиме запустил двигатели.

Аппарат ICON стоимостью 252 миллиона долларов будет собирать данные на границе ионосферы Земли и космоса. Миссия рассчитана на два года. Его создатели надеются, что спутник поможет лучшему пониманию "космической погоды". "

https://rg.ru/2019/10/11/nasa-zapust...ionosfery.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfLXFAWFlNU

----------


## OKA

" Российский фонд прямых инвестиций (РФПИ) и саудовская компания технологического развития и инвестиций (TAQNIA) объявляют о сотрудничестве по проекту развития коммерческого использования ракетно-космического комплекса отечественного производства "Старт-1", сообщил РФПИ.
       Соответствующие документы были подписаны в понедельник в ходе визита президента РФ Владимира Путина в Эр-Рияд.
       Стороны будут осуществлять совместную работу по инвестициям в модернизацию ракетно-космического комплекса "Старт-1" и его последующей коммерциализации в интересах РФ и Саудовской Аравии, говорится в сообщении.
       Соглашение предусматривает осуществление совместной научно-производственной деятельности российскими и саудовскими специалистами по проектированию и производству дополнительных компонентов ракетно-космического комплекса, которые повысят его качественные характеристики и коммерческую востребованность, говорится в сообщении РФПИ.
       В качестве полезной нагрузки для ракетно-космического комплекса будут использоваться малые космические спутники российских и саудовских операторов для выведения на низкие околоземные орбиты.
       Инвестиционное сотрудничество с TAQNIA, поддержка кадровой подготовки, совместное проектирование и строительство ракетоносителей позволят фонду и партнерам заложить основу для реализации масштабных проектов в области коммерческих пусков, отметил глава РФПИ Кирилл Дмитриев, слова которого приводятся в сообщении. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...519347&lang=RU


http://space.hobby.ru/projects/start1.html

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты ESA доработали парашютную систему для «ЭкзоМарса-2020», испытания которой два раза закачивались неудачей. Были заменены парашютные сумки и укладки. Также Eвропейское космическое агентство запросило поддержку у NASA, так как у агенства есть опыт в проведении высадок аппаратов на Красную планету, сообщается на сайте ESA.

Начало второго этапа российско-европейской программы «ЭкзоМарс» запланировано в период с 26 июля по 11 августа 2020 года. В рамках нового этапа перелетный модуль должен доставить к Красной планете десантный модуль, который высадит на ее поверхность в марте 2021 года автономную научную станцию «Казачок» и марсоход «Розалинд Франклин». В качестве места посадки было рекомендовано выбрать плато Оксия в северном полушарии Марса.

Сейчас специалисты ведут работы по тестированию парашютной системы. В начале этого года было продемонстрировано успешное раскрытие 35-метрового купола основного парашюта, который является самым крупным из всех, созданных для работы на Марсе, а вскоре были проведены испытания всей последовательности работы парашютной системы — на ткани куполов двух основных парашютов были найдены разрывы. Повторные испытания также закончились повреждением ткани основного парашюта, что привело к крушения макета десантного модуля.

Тщательный анализ причин крушения позволил инженерам понять, как необходимо доработать парашютную систему. В частности, были заменены сумки для парашютов и укладки. Конструкция самих парашютов пока не изменялась. ESA также запросило поддержку у NASA, так как у агентства есть опыт в проведении высадок аппаратов на Красную планету. В частности, NASA даст возможность провести в своих лабораториях несколько испытаний на развертывание парашютов из сумок. Ожидается, что новый высотный тест парашютной системы состоится в период с января по май 2020 года на полигоне в Орегоне. Финальные проверки парашютов состоятся в конце апреля, тогда же должна завершиться укладка всей системы в десантный модуль. Однако, если возникнут трудности, парашюты будут уложены в полетной конфигурации в мае, во время работ на стартовой площадке космодрома Байконур, откуда должна стартовать ракета-носитель «Протон», которая будет выводить перелетный модуль в космос.

О трудностях успешной посадки на Марс и тех неудачах, которые постигали многие из аппаратов, стремившихся это сделать, читайте в нашем материале «9:8 в пользу марсиан».

Александр Войтюк  "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/16/pa...r-exomars-2020

----------


## OKA

" Создатели проекта Beresheet объявили о новой программе Let’s Rover – двух малых луноходов, один из которых должен спуститься в лавовую трубку.




Межпланетный космический аппарат Beresheet разрабатывался израильской негосударственной общественной организацией SpaceIL с 2011 года. Финансировался на частные взносы меценатов в размере около $95 млн. и господдержкой в размере около $2,5 млн. Еще $1 млн получил от американского фонда XPrize. Производился аппарат в государственной корпорации Israel Aerospace Industries. Запускался попутно ракетой Falcon 9 компании SpaceX с мыса Канаверал.

Beresheet должен был совершить мягкую посадку на Луну в апреле 2019 года. Он успешно долетел до естественного спутника Земли, и вышел на окололунную орбиту. Израиль стал седьмой страной с таким достижением, после СССР, США, Японии, Евросоюза, Китая и Индии. Но при снижении произошел сбой в бортовом компьютере и аппарат разбился.

Организация SpaceIL полгода рассматривала варианты своей дальнейшей деятельности. Денег на повторение полета Beresheet у нее не было, государство обещало помочь, но выдать $100 млн, не имело возможности. Частные инвесторы также не обещали поддержки в прежнем объеме. Теперь выходцы проекта SpaceIL решили изменить форму работы, открыли частную космическую компанию WeSpace, и объявили проект Let’s Rover. Цель нового проекта - проникнуть в лавовые пещеры, которые, как уже известно, имеются в недрах Луны.

   

Лунные пещеры учеными и фантастами предполагались уже давно, но открыли их только в 2009 году японцы. Это лавовые трубки, которые формировались при распространении жидких лавовых рек от вулканов или в результате мощных ударов астероидов.

Обнаруженные японцами провалы в недра Луны исследовали подробнее со спутника LRO в гораздо более высоком качестве, но глубоко под своды заглянуть не смогли. По некоторым оценкам, на Луне возможны пещеры протяженностью десятки километров и полости до 5 км в поперечнике.

Израильтяне предлагают экспедицию в местность Холмы Мариуса в западной части видимой стороны Луны. Это горы вулканического происхождения, которые выделяются своими характерными застывшими лавовыми потоками.

Новый проект Let’s Rover предполагается сделать коммерчески выгодным, хотя предлагаемые способы заработать $50 млн на его реализацию довольно необычные:

- Создать подвижную роботизированную платформу для экстремальных условий, и продавать освоенные технологии.
- Получить научную информацию из лунных пещер и предложить ее научным организациям.
- Найти новые металлы и минералы, которые могут быть интересны покупателям.
- Найти признаки жизни в недрах Луны…

Очевидно, что цели поставлены амбициозные и спорные, но других, собственно, на Луне и нет. Основатели компании это понимают, поэтому рассчитывают на заказы от NASA, которое сейчас расширяет лунную программу и готово распределять госзаказы коммерческим компаниям. Правда пока все контракты от NASA доставались только американским компаниям, включая тех, которые не проводили лунных запусков, и не имеют опыта SpaceIL. 

Однако опыт сотрудничества SpaceIL c NASA уже есть, американцы ставили на Beresheet свой лазерный уголковый отражатель, и помогали с ретрансляцией данных с Луны.

Несмотря на очевидные сложности перед проектом Let’s Rover, внушает уважение готовность основателей продолжать космическую деятельность. Можно надеяться, что их упорство будет поддержано частными меценатами или государственными агентствами.

Цель выбрана сложная и привлекающая внимание: заглянуть туда, куда еще не заглядывал никто, а значит есть возможность стать первым, что хорошо работает с Луной. "

https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/144280.html


Уголковый отражатель и французы ставили на советский "Луноход" , когда-то...

https://www.gazeta.ru/science/2014/0..._5924369.shtml

" Про любимый лунный трактор " )  :

https://www.kik-sssr.ru/10.7_Lunohody.htm


Малышку Грэтхэн пусть прокатят на Луну, вместе с экологами-экстремалами, для пущей экологичности))

Заодно на ровере по пещерам поездяютЪ  , мож там где нить чистый кислород завалялся, украденный гадкими политиками)

----------


## OKA

" Международный аэронавтический конгресс (IAC2019) начинает свою работу в столице Соединенных Штатов Америки.

       Мероприятие пройдет с 21 по 25 октября. 
Конгресс является ежегодным и проводится под эгидой Международной федерации астронавтики в разных странах мира. В прошлом году он проходил в немецком Бремене, в 2020-м его проведение запланировано в Дубае. Мероприятие собирает руководителей и специалистов аэрокосмических агентств мира, на нем обсуждаются актуальные проблемы освоения космического пространства.

       Как сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пресс-службе "Роскосмоса", российскую делегацию на IAC2019 возглавит исполнительный директор по пилотируемым космическим программам госкорпорации Сергей Крикалев. Помимо участия в пленарном заседании, он проведет ряд двусторонних встреч с представителями европейских стран и Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов.

       Глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин на конгресс не полетит. Он находится несколько лет под санкциями и уже как минимум дважды не смог получить визу в США. В начале 2019 года из-за давления американских законодателей главе NASA Джиму Брайденстайну пришлось дезавуировать свое приглашение Рогозину в США. О вторичном отказе в выдаче визы Рогозину стало известно в конце сентября.

       Глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров сообщил 25 сентября, что США отказались выдать визы членам российской делегации для участия в Генассамблее ООН в Нью-Йорке. В частности, в визе отказали Рогозину, главе комитета Госдумы по международным делам Леониду Слуцкому и главе комитета Совета Федерации по международным делам Константину Косачеву.

       Рогозин спокойно относится к нахождению под санкциями и заявляет, что они не мешают ему работать.

       "Я с 2014 года под санкциями, мне это никак не мешает руководить "Роскосмосом" и общаться с моими американскими или европейскими коллегами. Эти санкции - они бесполезны, непродуктивны. Отношусь к этому решению равнодушно, но с точки зрения отношений в рамках ООН, наверное, это совершенно неправильная ситуация и тому будет дана необходимая оценка", - сказал Рогозин на пресс-конференции 25 сентября.

       "Те, кто мне нужен для работы, они все здесь. Если кто-то со мной хочет работать, тот сам приедет ко мне. Я не вижу каких-то проблем сточки зрения организации работы", - сказал глава "Роскосмоса"."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...519934&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" 21 октября космическая обсерватория «Спектр-РГ» прибудет в рабочую точку, передает ОТР.

Путь длился 100 дней. Аппарат выведен на орбиту ракетой-носителем "Протон-М" с космодрома Байконур в июле.

Конечная цель находится в полутора миллионах километров от Земли, в так называемой точке Лагранжа. Оттуда одновременно видно и Землю, и Солнце. Но главное там нет таких сильных помех, как на орбите нашей планеты. Условия для наблюдения близки к идеальным. Аппарат будет в буквальном смысле сканировать небо.

Обсерватория состоит из двух уникальных телескопов, которые разработали российские и немецкие ученые. В отличие от существующих сейчас рентгеновских устройств, поле зрения которых ограничено, «Спектр» сможет делать полный обзор Вселенной с рекордной чувствительностью. С его помощью ученые сначала рассмотрят известные объекты, а дальше они ожидают, что последуют новые открытия.

Александр Лутовинов, профессор РАН: «Когда вы делаете обзор всего неба, вы таких объектов видите не один, а миллионы. И все они находятся на разных стадиях эволюции. И вы, фактически наблюдая много объектов, можете проследить, как они жили в разные времена. То есть фактически вы можете заглянуть обратно в историю вселенной».

Космическая командировка продлится шесть с половиной лет. Всю информацию обсерватория будет сбрасывать на Землю по мощному радиоканалу. Активная фаза научных исследований начнётся уже 3 ноября."

https://otr-online.ru/news/kosmiches...ndex.ru%2Fnews


" В Алабаме успешно прошли испытания двигателя, построенного специально для космическом корабле NASA Orion, который в 2024 году должен отправить на Луну первую женщину-астронавта. С успешным прохождением тестирования инженеров Aerojet Rocketdyne поздравил в своём Твиттере руководитель НАСА Джим Брайденстайн.

https://twitter.com/JimBridenstine/s...82324418248704

Он разместил репост твита руководителя программы NASA Orion Марка Кирасича, который пояснил, что двигатель сброса является первым из трёх двигателей системы прерывания запуска, которые присутствуют в конструкции любого космического корабля с человеком на борту.

Кирасич поделился фрагментом видеозаписи с места испытаний, более полное видео разместил на своём YouTube канале Космический центр имени Линдона Джонсона.




На официальном сайте американского космического агентства также приводятся подробности предстоящего через пять лет полёта на Луну. В рамках программы Artemis американцы отправят на поверхность спутника Земли очередного астронавта-мужчину и — впервые — астронавта-женщину: после Нила Армстронга на Луне побывало 11 астронавтов, но исключительно мужского пола.

Также планируется отправить на Луну новые научные инструменты и технологии для исследований. К 2028 году НАСА хочет обеспечить «устойчивое присутствие» человека на земном спутнике. Сообщается, что опыт программы Artemis будет использован для подготовки к ещё более эпохальному событию – полёту на Марс."

https://profile.ru/news/space/v-nasa...a-lunu-185541/

----------


## OKA

" "Роскосмос" потратит 730 млн рублей на создание стендов для испытаний теплозащиты перспективных космических аппаратов, следует из данных портала госзакупок.
       Госкорпорация объявила тендер на разработку "технологии наземной экспериментальной отработки теплопрочности, теплозащиты и теплоизоляции гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов при уровнях температур до 2500 К с автоматическим управлением по 24 независимым зонам нагрева и располагаемой электрической мощностью 100 МВт".
       Опытно-конструкторская работа получила название "Карагач", на ее выполнение выделено 730 млн рублей.
       В документации тендера отмечается, что в данный момент научно-технический задел для выполнения ОКР отсутствует.
       Подрядчик должен будет к 15 ноября 2021 изготовить опытную партию высокотемпературных электроизоляторов, к 15 ноября 2022 года изготовить опытную партию испытательных стендов и к 15 ноября 2023 провести их предварительные испытания.
       Ранее "Интерфакс" сообщал, что "Роскосмос" разрабатывает технологию изготовления радиопрозрачного теплозащитного покрытия для гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов в рамках ОКР "Тор". Работы по ней должны быть заверены к сентябрю следующего года.
       Ранее глава ведущего разработчика гиперзвуковых аппаратов, корпорации "Тактическое ракетное вооружение", Борис Обносов назвал разработку обтекателя, способного выдержать температуры, образующиеся при гиперзвуковых скоростях - одним из ключевых вопросов, которые предстоит решить при разработке подобных аппаратов.
       Также в "Роскосмосе" ищут подрядчиков для разработки технологий "термомеханических испытаний композиционных материалов в широком интервале температур с программируемыми тепловым и механическим нагружениями, имитирующими полетные условия перспективных изделий ракетно-космической техники".
       Как сообщалось, в России проходят испытаниях гиперзвуковой противокорабельной ракеты "Циркон". По словам президента РФ Владимира Путина ракета будет способна способна поражать наземные и надводные цели на дальности свыше тысячи километров со скоростью около 9 Махов (Мах - скорость звука. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...520030&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" По пути на орбиту: история перелетов Москва - Байконур - Москва "

Подробнее: https://www.vestifinance.ru/articles/123179


" Роскосмос" доработает систему пилотируемого корабля "Союз" для космических туристов в 2021 г., чтобы полетом управлял один профессиональный космонавт, сообщил в среду исполнительный директор "Роскосмоса" по пилотируемым космическим программам Сергей Крикалев.

"В 2021 г. планируется коммерческий корабль, который вне программы, тот же самый "Союз", он делается под коммерческий заказ не за государственные деньги.

Доработки касаются интерфейса, чтобы одному человеку было бы удобнее [управлять кораблем]", - сказал Крикалев журналистам на 70-м Международном астронавтическом конгрессе. По его словам, один из членов экипажа "Союза" будет профессиональным космонавтом, передает ТАСС.

Исполнительный директор "Роскосмоса" уточнил, что полет туристов на МКС потребует заключения отдельных соглашений со странами-партнерами по станции. "Это наша обычная процедура", - пояснил он.

Крикалев сообщил, что пока имена туристов, которые полетят на МКС, неизвестны. Он добавил, что американская компания Space Adventures финансирует создание "Союза" для полета непрофессиональных участников. "Space Adventures взяла на себя риск заказать корабль и ищет партнеров, они проавансировали создание корабля", - сказал Крикалев."

Подробнее: https://www.vestifinance.ru/articles/127057

----------


## OKA

" В НПО Энергомаш (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») успешно завершила работу комиссия по приемке очередной партии жидкостных ракетных двигателей РД-180, изготовленных на предприятии. Представителями компаний Pratt&Whitney, United Launch Alliance, РД АМРОСС подписаны формуляры на три товарных двигателя.

На протяжении двух недель представители вышеперечисленных компаний, а также представители ВВС США и НАСА проводили внешний осмотр двигателей, ЗИП (запасных частей, инструментов и принадлежностей), инспекцию сопроводительной документации. Данная приемка является второй в 2019 году, сейчас двигатели готовят к отправке.

Жидкостный ракетный двигатель РД-180 разработан и производится НПО Энергомаш. Предназначен для использования в составе американских ракет-носителей семейства Atlas 5."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26985/


" Изменение названия конструкторского бюро «Салют»

Структурное подразделение Центра Хруничева — Конструкторское бюро «Салют» (входят в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») — будет носить имя своего основателя Владимира Михайловича Мясищева. В настоящее время на основании приказа генерального директора ГКНПЦ им. М.В Хруничева проходит процесс разработки и согласования нового положения о КБ «Салют».
«Такое решение принято в связи с ходатайством представителей землячества города Ефремова, родины выдающегося конструктора Владимира Михайловича Мясищева, а также по мнению трудового коллектива конструкторского бюро „Салют“. Можно сказать, это восстановление исторических истоков создания КБ», — сказал генеральный директор ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева Алексей Варочко.

В соответствии с постановлением Совета Министров СССР от 24 марта 1951 года в Москве на территории филёвского авиационного завода № 23 (ныне — московский Ракетно-космический завод Центра Хруничева) было организовано опытно-конструкторское бюро (ОКБ-23) под руководством В.М. Мясищева. В 1981 году ОКБ-23 было реорганизовано в КБ «Салют», в 1993 году — включено в состав Центра Хруничева, как структурное подразделение.

В ОКБ Мясищева создавались принципиально новые самолеты — стратегический бомбардировщик М-4 с реактивными двигателями, бомбардировщики 3М и 3МД, на которых установлено 19 мировых рекордов по высоте полета и грузоподъемности. Кадровая, научно-исследовательская и опытно-конструкторская основа ОКБ-23, заложенная В.М. Мясищевым, позволила коллективу конструкторского бюро успешно решать задачи по разработке и созданию ракетной и космической техники.

В 1960 г. предприятие было перепрофилировано на ракетно-космическую тематику. Коллективом конструкторского бюро создан ряд уникальных изделий, среди которых: боевые комплексы, оснащенные межконтинентальными баллистическими ракетами; всемирно известная высоконадежная ракета-носитель «Протон» различных модификаций; космические аппараты 20-тонного класса «Космос- 929, −1267, −1443, −1686», послужившие основой для создания модулей «Квант», «Квант-2», «Кристалл», «Спектр», «Природа», модуль ДМ для РКК «Энергия».

В 90-е годы специалистами были разработаны функционально-грузовой блок «Заря» и служебный модуль «Звезда» для Международной космической станции, модернизированная ракета-носитель «Протон-М», космический ракетный комплекс «Рокот» на основе МБР РС-18 (СС-19), разгонный блок «Бриз-М». При непосредственном участии коллектива конструкторского бюро были созданы орбитальные станции «Салют» и «Мир», крылатый ракетный комплекс. За успехи, достигнутые в области создания передовой авиационной и ракетно-космической техники, коллектив Конструкторского бюро награжден орденом Ленина (12 июля 1957 г.), орденом Трудового Красного Знамени (28 апреля 1963 г.), орденом Октябрьской Революции (12 августа 1976 г.).

Конструкторское бюро «Салют» ведёт проектно-конструкторские работы по созданию ракет-носителей семейства «Ангара», разработку разгонных блоков на высококипящих и низкокипящих компонентах топлива, кислородно-водородного разгонного блока КВТК. Специалисты выполняют управление полетами космических аппаратов на этапе летных испытаний и при их эксплуатации, включая участие в управлении международной космической станцией. В рамках международных программ по запуску иностранных коммерческих спутников с помощью ракет-носителей семейства «Протон» проводится адаптация носителя под коммерческие полезные нагрузки и ведутся другие научно-поисковые и прикладные исследования и разработки. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26984/

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты из Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA опубликовали таймлапс, на котором показан процесс постановки нового марсохода миссии «Марс-2020» на колеса в начале октября этого года. Ранее в качестве опоры для ровера использовался кран или стенд для сборки, сообщается на сайте Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA.

Старт миссии «Марс-2020» запланирован на 17 июля 2020 года, а 18 февраля 2021 года на Марс должен высадится ровер, созданный на базе конструкции «Кьюриосити». В отличие от своего предшественника, новый ровер обладает более совершенным комплектом научных приборов, а также снабжен беспилотным летательным аппаратом Mars Helicopter. Оба робота будут работать в кратере Езеро, где в прошлом располагалась речная дельта: марсоход сможет найти в нем разные типы пород, в том числе глинистые минералы и карбонаты, которые могли образоваться в присутствии жидкой воды и сохранить следы древней марсианской жизни. Кроме того, во время миссии планируется опробовать технологии, которые могут быть использованы при возможной высадке людей на планете: например, получение кислорода из марсианской атмосферы.

Сейчас специалисты ведут подготовку ровера к полету в космос в стерильной комнате High Bay 1 в Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA. Марсоход уже практически полностью собран, недавно инженеры сняли с него антистатическое покрытие и начали серию термовакуумных испытаний робота. Восьмого октября 2019 года ровер при помощи крана впервые использовал свои шесть колес в качестве опоры для своего веса.




Сейчас на ровере стоят технологические колеса, полетный вариант будет установлен в следующем году. Ноги марсохода выполнены из титана, а колеса, каждое из которых диаметром 52,5 сантиметра, — из алюминия. Подвеска и система управления колесами позволяют марсоходу поворачиваться на 360 градусов, взбираться на поверхности с наклоном 45 градусов и преодолевать препятствия и углубления размером с его колесо.

В марте 2021 года на плато Оксия на Марсе должен высадиться марсоход миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2020», названный в честь Розалинд Франклин. Ранее мы рассказывали о трудностях с разработкой парашютной системы, которая должна будет обеспечить успешную посадку ровера на Марс.

Александр Войтюк"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/26/Mars-2020-stand-now


Серъёзная заявка на успех))

Полетит ли... Долетит ли... Поедет ли...

Планета Земля переживает за  ̶О̶д̶и̶с̶с̶е̶ю̶ ̶К̶у̶б̶р̶и̶к̶а̶ ̶   избранную нацию , снова великую))

----------


## OKA

"  В Центральном аэрогидродинамическом институте имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского (входит в НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е. Жуковского») проведен этап испытаний пилотируемого транспортного корабля «Орел», который разрабатывается в РКК «Энергия» им. С.П. Королева (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»).

Предметом исследований стали аэродинамические характеристики крышки парашютного контейнера в процессе ее отделения от возвращаемого аппарата корабля. Отделение крышки парашютного контейнера напрямую связано с вводом в действие парашютной системы возвращаемого аппарата, поэтому ее надежное и безударное отделение — залог обеспечения безопасности экипажа.

Испытания проводились на модели корабля в большой трансзвуковой аэродинамической трубе Т-128 ЦАГИ на дозвуковом режиме с использованием автоматизированного стенда.
«В эксперименте моделировалось отделение крышки люка парашютного контейнера на различные расстояния в широком диапазоне углов атаки возвращаемого аппарата. Одновременно регистрировались аэродинамические силы и моменты, действующие на данный элемент модели. Последующий анализ результатов эксперимента позволит определить наиболее эффективные и безопасные режимы сброса крышки ПК», — рассказал главный специалист отделения исследования аэротермодинамики гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов, объектов авиационно-космической и ракетной техники ЦАГИ Владимир Пляшечник.

Массив полученных экспериментальных данных даст возможность специалистам РКК «Энергия» верифицировать и уточнить расчетные методы для определения характеристик движения крышки парашютного контейнера в процессе ее отделения от возвращаемого аппарата. Таким образом, результаты экспериментальных исследований, проведенных в ЦАГИ, помогут рационально и надежно спроектировать конструкцию и режимы эксплуатации одного из конструктивных элементов космического корабля.


«Орел» — многоразовый пилотируемый транспортный космический корабль нового поколения, разрабатываемый в РКК «Энергия» им. С.П. Королева. Его предназначение — доставка людей и грузов за пределы околоземной орбиты, в том числе к Луне. При необходимости облегченный корабль можно будет использовать для полетов на космические станции, находящиеся на околоземной орбите. Численность экипажа «Орла» составит до четырех человек. В режиме автономного полета корабль сможет находиться до 30 суток, при полете в составе орбитальной станции — до одного года. " .

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26994/

----------


## OKA

https://warspot.ru/15801-sekretnyy-epos

Ещё :

buran.ru

----------


## OKA

"  В Роскосмосе состоялось заседание Межведомственной комиссии по отбору космонавтов и их назначению в составы экипажей пилотируемых кораблей и станций под руководством генерального директора Госкорпорации «Роскосмос».

По итогам доклада исполнительного директора по пилотируемым космическим программам Сергея Крикалёва были утверждены основные и дублирующие экипажи длительных экспедиций в 2020-2021 годах.

Также на заседании рассмотрено предложение партнеров по Международной космической станции об изменении состава экипажей МКС-63/64. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27002/

----------


## OKA

" Глава Иранского космического агентства Мортеза Барари объявил в среду о планах Исламской Республики Иран (ИРИ) создать уникальный спутник дистанционного зондирования Земли с разрешающей способностью аппаратуры слежения до 1 м.

"Развитие инфраструктуры, совершенствование ракет-носителей и создание новых спутников входят в число приоритетов нашей космической программы, - цитирует его агентство Fars. - ИРИ в этом году (иранский год начался 21 марта) намерен собрать три спутника и две ракеты-носителя. Кроме того, мы планируем запустить на орбиту три наноспутника".

Наряду с Россией и США Иран входит в число девяти стран мира, производящих спутники.

По словам Барари, в Иране создан спутник "Нахид 1", который будет запущен на 250-километровую орбиту. В следующем году будут собраны два новых спутника.

В феврале 2017 года в Иране были представлены два спутника отечественного производства - "Нахид 1" и "Амир Кабир", а также ракета-носитель "Саман 1".

В 2017 году в Иране был открыт Космический центр имени имама Хомейни, способный решить все задачи национальной аэрокосмической промышленности. Он начал работу с успешного испытания ракеты-носителя "Симург". Центр способен осуществлять подготовку, запуск, слежение и управление полетом космических аппаратов на низкой околоземной орбите.

Иран является одной из 24 стран-учредителей созданного в 1959 году Комитета ООН по использованию космического пространства в мирных целях. "

https://tass.ru/kosmos/7063228


" Национальное управление по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства США запросило у "Роскосмоса" дополнительные места на кораблях "Союз" для своих астронавтов в 2020 и 2021 годах, сообщил журналистам гендиректор госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин.

"Я получил теплое по форме и содержательное письмо Брайденстайна (глава НАСА. — Прим. ред.), в котором он ссылается на некую ситуацию, связанную с тем, что идет задержка кораблей коммерческих для доставки американских экипажей на МКС", — рассказал Рогозин.
Как объяснил руководитель "Роскосмоса", испытания американских коммерческих кораблей завершатся не ранее 2021 года, поэтому Россия пошла навстречу и будет вынуждена "ужать" свои экипажи.

"К сожалению, это нарушает наши планы в отношении комплекса испытаний и экспериментов на борту российского сегмента МКС. Нам придется чем-то жертвовать за счет сокращения нашего экипажа для предоставления мест нашим американским коллегам", — добавил он.

Кроме того, после просьбы НАСА "Роскосмос" решил выделить деньги на строительство двух дополнительных кораблей "Союз", заявил Рогозин.

Ситуация с доставкой астронавтов на МКС

Российские "Союзы" доставляют всех членов экипажей МКС с 2011 года, когда из эксплуатации вывели американскую многоразовую пилотируемую систему Space Shuttle.
На сегодня последнее приобретенное американцами место — на корабле "Союз МС-16", пуск которого запланирован на март. Оно обеспечит пребывание на станции как минимум одного астронавта до осени следующего года.
Несмотря на то что США разработали новые пилотируемые корабли (Crew Dragon и Starliner) для отправки астронавтов на станцию, их стартовые запуски неоднократно переносили.

В конце сентября Брайденстайн в интервью CNN сообщил, что из-за постоянных задержек НАСА, скорее всего, приобретет дополнительные места на кораблях "Союз" в 2020 году. "

https://ria.ru/20191031/1560432296.html

----------


## OKA

"  Российский сегмент Международной космической станции, зависящий от американских средств связи, со следующего года будет обеспечен отечественным широкополосным каналом связи с Землей, рассказал в интервью РИА Новости первый заместитель генерального директора компании "Гонец" (единый оператор госкорпорации "Роскосмос" по системам связи, вещания и ретрансляции) Олег Химочко.

"Все необходимое оборудование на МКС доставлено, смонтировано, проведены автономные испытания. Сейчас в соответствии с программой идет отработка функционирования ретрансляционного канала. Надеемся, в следующем году начнется штатное применение канала", - сказал Химочко.
Он пояснил, что на сегодняшний день российский сегмент МКС обеспечен широкополосным каналом связи с Землей через американскую систему спутников-ретрансляторов TDRSS. Связь предоставляется на платной основе.

Российский канал будет обеспечивать скорость 105 Мегабит в секунду. "Это хорошая скорость и, в первую очередь, канал будет использоваться для передачи служебной, целевой и научной информации. Будут ли смотреть космонавты фильмы и какие, об этом лучше спросить в Центре управления полетом", - сказал Химочко.

Круглосуточную связь с Землей обеспечит российская система спутников-ретрансляторов "Луч", состоящая из трех космических аппаратов. " .

https://ria.ru/20191101/1560464121.html


" Ракета-носитель "Протон-М", которой в конце декабря предстоит вывести на орбиту третий метеорологический спутник "Электро-Л", отправлена из Москвы на космодром Байконур, сообщил Центр Хруничева (предприятие "Роскосмоса").

"В ночь на 1 ноября состоялась отправка железнодорожного состава с блоками ракеты-носителя "Протон-М", разгонным блоком и головным обтекателем на космодром Байконур", - говорится в сообщении на сайте предприятия.

Ракета "Протон-М" вывела на орбиту европейский и американский спутники
Отмечается, что этим же составом на космодром отправлен полноразмерный заправочный макет разгонного блока "Бриз-М". С помощью него на Байконуре проведут комплексные испытания заправочной позиции "Бриза-М".

Ранее в материалах компании "Ингосстрах", имеющихся в распоряжении РИА Новости, сообщалось, что старт ракеты "Протон-М" с разгонным блоком ДМ-03 и третьим спутником "Электро-Л" намечается на 24 декабря.
Первый спутник "Электро-Л" был запущен с Байконура в 2011 году. В 2016 году он вышел из строя и был исключен из состава орбитальной группировки. В 2015 году был запущен второй "Электро-Л". Запуски четвертого и пятого спутников "Электро-Л" планируются в 2021 и 2022 годах.

Основная область применения космических аппаратов системы "Электро" - обеспечение Росгидромета, служб министерства обороны РФ и других заинтересованных ведомств оперативной информацией для прогноза погоды в региональном и глобальном масштабах, анализа условий полета авиации, мониторинга климата и контроля чрезвычайных ситуаций, а также ретрансляция сигналов от аварийных радиобуев системы КОСПАС-САРСАТ."

https://ria.ru/20191101/1560470869.html


" Россия и Китай договорились помогать друг другу в создании национальных спутниковых систем и совместно отстаивать в Международном союзе электросвязи выделение частот для них, рассказал в интервью РИА Новости первый заместитель генерального директора компании "Гонец" (единый оператор госкорпорации "Роскосмос" по системам связи, вещания и ретрансляции) Олег Химочко.

"Россия и Китай будут взаимодействовать, оказывать друг другу помощь в создании низкоорбитальных спутниковых систем связи. В области международного регулирования использования радиочастот стороны договорились отстаивать общую позицию в Международном союзе электросвязи", - сказал он.

По словам Химочко, такое решение было достигнуто минувшим летом на заседании российско-китайской комиссии по сотрудничеству в области космоса под руководством Дмитрия Рогозина и Чжан Кэцзяня.
Стороны также договорились о продолжении сотрудничества. "Будут обсуждаться вопросы взаимной поддержки, координации работ, возможности взаимной дополняемости при функционировании создаваемых национальных систем. В дальнейшем вопросы взаимодействия будут прорабатываться более детально", - уточнил он.

Ранее вице-премьер РФ Максим Акимов сообщил, что Россия и Китай реализуют совместный проект по созданию низкоорбитальной спутниковой группировки для раздачи высокоскоростного интернета.

Полный текст интервью читайте на сайте ria.ru в 10.00. "

https://ria.ru/20191101/1560470816.html

----------


## OKA

"  В ночь на 1 ноября 2019 года в ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева состоялась отправка железнодорожного состава с блоками ракеты-носителя «Протон-М», разгонным блоком и головным обтекателем на космодром Байконур.

Все мероприятия, связанные с отправкой средств выведения, прошли штатно. Ракета-носитель «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «ДМ-03», созданным в РКК «Энергия» (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), и головным обтекателем производства НПО имени Лавочкина (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») будет использоваться для запуска российского метеорологического спутника «Электро-Л» № 3.

Кроме того, в составе железнодорожного эшелона транспортируется изготовленный на ракетно-космическом заводе Центра Хруничева по контракту с ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» полноразмерный заправочный макет разгонного блока «Бриз-М». Специалисты космодрома с помощью макета проведут комплексные испытания новой заправочной позиции разгонного блока «Бриз-М» в интересах ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27706/

----------


## Avia M

"Роскосмос" расторг контракт с Центром Хруничева на производство ракеты-носителя "Ангара-1.2", следует из материалов, имеющихся в распоряжении РИА Новости.
Контракт стоимостью более двух миллиардов рублей был подписан 25 июля. Ракета должна была быть готова к 15 октября 2021 года. Она предназначалась для выведения на орбиту спутников "Гонец-М" с номерами 33, 34 и 35.
Согласно материалам, контракт расторгнут 30 октября по решению "Роскосмоса". О причинах этого шага не сообщается.

https://ria.ru/20191102/1560514884.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Да, в песенке про Ангару, все проще...

----------


## OKA

> "Роскосмос" расторг контракт с Центром Хруничева на производство ракеты-носителя "Ангара-1.2", следует из материалов, имеющихся в распоряжении РИА Новости.
> Контракт стоимостью более двух миллиардов рублей был подписан 25 июля. Ракета должна была быть готова к 15 октября 2021 года. Она предназначалась для выведения на орбиту спутников "Гонец-М" с номерами 33, 34 и 35.
> Согласно материалам, контракт расторгнут 30 октября по решению "Роскосмоса". О причинах этого шага не сообщается.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191102/1560514884.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> Да, в песенке про Ангару, все проще...


Ответ простой, однако))

Как известно,

"англичанка гадит" -

повсеместно .  ))

Единственное , что придумалось по этому поводу  :Biggrin: 


"  Запуск космических аппаратов «Гонец», запланированный на 2021 год, будет осуществлен на ракете-носителе «Союз-2». Ранее их вывод на околоземную орбиту планировался с помощью ракеты семейства «Ангара». Ракеты-носители «Союз-2» полностью адаптированы под космические аппараты «Гонец».

В соответствии с производственными планами Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» на Производственном объединении «Полёт» (г. Омск) разворачивается и в 2023 году будет запущено серийное производство ракет семейства «Ангара». В настоящее время готовится возобновление лётных испытаний этой перспективной ракеты.

Руководство Роскосмоса считает запуск производства универсальных ракетных модулей «Ангары» на Омской производственной площадке приоритетной задачей корпорации. В 2024 году тяжёлая «Ангара» должна полностью заменить ракеты-носители «Протон-М».

В этой связи 5 ноября 2019 года Дмитрий Рогозин планирует посетить с инспекционной поездкой космодром Восточный, где в рамках второй очереди развёрнуто строительство стартового комплекса ракеты-носителя «Ангара». 6 и 7 ноября состоится рабочая поездка генерального директора Роскосмоса в Омск для инспекции хода подготовки производства ракет «Ангара». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27712/

----------


## OKA

" Компания SpaceX провела 13 последовательных успешных испытаний парашютной системы корабля Crew Dragon, сообщается в твиттере компании. Таким образом компания продемонстрировала безопасность переработанной парашютной системы — в мае 2019 года подобные испытания закончились аварией.

Программа NASA Commercial Crew Program посвящена разработке частных космических кораблей, которые будут доставлять астронавтов на Международную космическую станцию. Предполагается, что позволит США отказаться от использования российских кораблей «Союз». В рамках этой программы Boeing построила корабль CST-100 Starliner, а SpaceX —Crew Dragon. В процессе разработки компании столкнулись с рядом технических проблемы, поэтому первые запуски кораблей и другие испытания неоднократно переносились, а отдельные системы приходилось дорабатывать.

https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/1191067348914098176

CST-100 пока еще не летал, а Crew Dragon уже слетал к МКС без экипажа и вернулся на Землю. Среди прочих тестов систем разрабатываемого корабля SpaceX решила продемонстрировать, что пилотируемый корабль способен приземлится даже с одним отказавшим парашютом из четырех. Однако этот тест прошел неудачно — парашюты не смогли достаточно замедлить падение тестовой капсулы, из-за чего она была повреждена при посадке. Об этом рассказал в мае 2019 года руководитель пилотируемых программ NASA Билл Герстенмайер (Bill Gerstenmaier). Тогда же на пресс-конференции Илон Маск заявил, что SpaceX намерена провести «хотя бы 10 успешных тестов, прежде чем запускать астронавтов».

Теперь SpaceX сообщила о 13 подряд успешно завершившихся испытаниях переработанной парашютной системы третьей версии, в которой, например, вместо нейлона используется зейлон. 12 раз компания испытывала одиночный парашют, а в последний раз успешно продемонстрировала и необязательный сценарий — раскрытие только трех парашютов из четырех. Видео с последним тестом SpaceX опубликовала в твиттере.

У корабля Crew Dragon остались и другие системы, требующие дополнительной проверки. Так, уже летавший на МКС в качестве грузовика Crew Dragon был разрушен во время огневых испытаний двигателей системы аварийного спасения. В ближайшее время SpaceX планирует повторить огневые испытания системы аварийного спасения. Компания также планировала дополнительно провести испытания САС в полете, что формально не требуется для сертификации корабля — Boeing, например, не планирует проводить испытаний в полете.

Николай Воронцов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/04/way-to-go


" Бур установки HP3 марсианской станции InSight сохраняет свое равновесие и не падает — к такому выводу пришла команда инженеров, проанализировав снимки процесса отвода ковша, который обеспечивал буру необходимое трение о грунт. Теперь специалисты займутся составлением плана дальнейших действий, итогом которых должно стать возобновление буровых работ, сообщается в твиттере миссии.

HP3 (The Heat Flow and Physical Properties Package) является одним из основных научных инструментов автоматической станции InSight, которая занимается исследованием внутреннего строения Марса. Ожидалось, что он при помощи 40-сантиметрового бура станция пробьет в грунте пятиметровую скважину, в которую опустит шлейф с датчиками, собирающими информацию о теплопроводности различных слоев грунта Красной планеты. Но в начале марта HP3 приостановил буровые работы, едва начав их.

Позднее выяснилось, что бур имеет малое сцепление с окружающим его грунтом, из-за чего отдача при ударах не уравновешивается и он не продвигается вглубь, а стенки скважины при этом сильно расширились. Инженеры сначала попробовали при помощи небольшого ковша, закрепленного на конце 2,4-метровой роботизированной руке IDA (Instrument Deployment Arm), утрамбовать почву вблизи края скважины, однако это не принесло ощутимой пользы. После этого было решено аккуратно прижать сам бур, чтобы обеспечить ему необходимое для работы сцепление с грунтом. Этот план сработал и бур постепенно углубился на 4-5 сантиметров в почву за несколько сеансов работы.

26 октября 2019 года, во время работы бур неожиданно наполовину выскочил из грунта. Предполагается, что это вызвано механическими свойствами грунта в скважине, который мог туда осыпаться во время предыдущих попыток бурения. На днях инженеры дали команду станции аккуратно приподнять ковш и отснять этот процесс, поскольку необходимо было понять, не упадет ли сам бур. Присланные на Землю снимки показали, что ударный зонд сохраняет равновесие и не нуждается в опоре. Теперь специалисты отодвинут роботизированную руку и начнут осмотр скважины. В дальнейшем команда миссии вновь попытается зафиксировать положение бура при помощи ковша, а затем попытается продолжить бурение. 

О деталях научной программы InSight и загадки марсианской геологии можно прочитать в наших материалах «Заглянуть внутрь Красной планеты» и «Сейсмограф для Марса».

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/02/HP3-is-alive

----------


## OKA

" Американский концерн Boeing провел испытания системы аварийного спасения пилотируемого корабля CST-100 Starliner. Корабль стартовал с площадки на полигоне Уайт-Сэндс в штате Нью-Мексико, улетел в сторону и приземлился с помощью парашютов. Прямая трансляция теста велась на YouTube-канале NASA.

Boeing CST-100 Starliner — один из двух частных американских пилотируемых кораблей, которые разрабатываются по программе NASA Commercial Crew Program (второй корабль — Crew Dragon от SpaceX). Разработка собственных пилотируемых кораблей позволит США отказаться от использования российских «Союзов» как для полетов на МКС, так и в других пилотируемых миссиях. Starliner рассчитан на семь человек и способен автономно поддерживать жизнедеятельность экипажа в течение 60 часов.

И Boeing, и SpaceX столкнулись при разработке кораблей с рядом проблем, из-за чего ряд систем пришлось дорабатывать, а испытания и тестовые запуски неоднократно переносились. В том числе год назад обнаружилась утечка топлива после теста двигателей системы аварийного спасения (САС). Основное назначение САС — спасение экипажа в случае нештатной ситуации на стартовом столе.




Во время состоявшегося 4 ноября теста системы аварийного спасения все прошло штатно. Корабль за пять секунд разогнался до скорости порядка тысячи километров в час, отлетел в сторону от площадки, выпустил парашюты и успешно приземлился. В ближайшее время инженеры Boeing изучат данные, собранные датчиками корабля, а также, если позволит состояние оборудования, данные сервисного модуля, который отстреливается при спуске, чтобы высвободить подушки безопасности в нижней части капсулы экипажа.


Первый полноценный запуск Starliner состоится 17 декабря 2019 года. Корабль без экипажа будет запущен к Международной космической станции.

Сегодня также появились новости и о втором корабле, разработанном в рамках программы Commercial Crew Program: SpaceX провела 13 последовательных успешных испытаний парашютной системы корабля Crew Dragon, показав таким образом безопасность переработанной парашютной системы.

Николай Воронцов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/04/pad-abort-test

----------


## OKA

" Сферический стеклянный космический аппарат "Блиц-М", необходимый для уточнения гравитационного поля Земли, планируется вывести на орбиту в конце декабря, говорится в материалах, имеющихся в распоряжении РИА Новости.

В материалах отмечается, что "Блиц-М" будет запущен вместе с тремя спутниками связи "Гонец-М" на ракете-носителе "Рокот", старт которой с космодрома Плесецк намечается 25 декабря.

Стеклянный сферический лазерный отражатель "Блиц-М" создан в Научно-производственной корпорации "Системы прецизионного приборостроения" (предприятие "Роскосмоса"). Он предназначен для высокоточного определения орбит геодезических и навигационных спутников, калибровки измерительных радиотехнических систем на орбите, определения параметров вращения и уточнения гравитационного поля Земли и координатной поддержки научных экспериментов.

В сентябре 2009 года на орбиту был выведен сферический стеклянный спутник "Блиц". В январе 2013-го он столкнулся с одним из обломков китайского метеорологического спутника Fengyun-1С, образовавшихся в 2007 году в результате испытания Китаем противоспутникового оружия. "

https://ria.ru/20191104/1560552263.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

"  В Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» им. С.П. Королёва (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») состоялся расширенный Научно-технический совет (НТС) по рассмотрению эскизного проекта космического ракетного комплекса сверхтяжелого класса (КРК СТК).

В нём приняли участие представители РКК «Энергия» и предприятий-соисполнителей: РКЦ «Прогресс», ЦЭНКИ, НИИСК, КБ «Мотор», КБТХМ, РКС, НПО «Энергомаш», НПО автоматики, ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева, НПЦАП, а также головных научно-исследовательских организаций: ЦНИИмаш, НПО «Техномаш», ГНЦ «Центр Келдыша» и Организации «Агат».

От Роскосмоса присутствовали исполнительный директор по средствам выведения и эксплуатации НКИ Андрей Мазурин, председатель НТС Роскосмоса Юрий Коптев и директор Департамента реализации программы КРК СТК Игорь Новиков. Также в заседании приняли участие генеральный конструктор по средствам выведения и наземной космической инфраструктуре Александр Медведев, генеральный конструктор по пилотируемым системам и комплексам Евгений Микрин, генеральный конструктор КБ «Салют» Сергей Кузнецов, генеральный конструктор ЦЭНКИ Алексей Богомолов и др.

С докладом о результатах разработки эскизного проекта космического ракетного комплекса сверхтяжелого класса выступил генеральный директор — генеральный конструктор РКК «Энергия» Николай Севастьянов. О результатах разработки составных частей эскизного проекта ракеты-носителя доложили: главный конструктор РКЦ «Прогресс» Александр Черевань; генеральный директор РКЦ «Прогресс» Дмитрий Баранов; заместитель генерального конструктора КБ «Салют» ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева Юрий Завора; главный конструктор филиала ЦЭНКИ — КБ «Мотор» Роман Чайка и главный конструктор филиала ЦЭНКИ — НИИСК Николай Абросимов.

Кроме того, с докладами выступили представители головных научно-исследовательских организаций: начальник Центра средств выведения и наземной космической инфраструктуры ЦНИИмаш Игорь Кузнецов; и.о. первого заместителя генерального директора по научно-исследовательской работе НПО «Техномаш» Анатолий Кузин; генеральный директор ГНЦ «Центр Келдыша» Владимир Кошлаков и руководитель направления Организации «Агат» Дмитрий Смирнов.

В своём выступлении Игорь Новиков подчеркнул, что предприятия кооперации и РКК «Энергия» как головной исполнитель контракта по разработке эскизного проекта космического ракетного комплекса сверхтяжелого класса проделали огромную фундаментальную работу, принять которую необходимо до конца 2019 года.

По итогам заседания Научно-технический совет принял решение одобрить результаты эскизных проектов КРК СТК и его составных частей и представить их в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос». Было отмечено, что представленные результаты эскизного проектирования КРК СТК подтверждают соответствие требованиям ТЗ, а также генеральному графику, утверждённому в декабре прошлого года генеральным директором Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрием Рогозиным. Научно-технический совет рекомендовал провести техническое проектирование КРК СТК в 2020 году. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27720/

----------


## OKA

" Первый запуск ракеты "Союз" с космодрома Восточный в 2020 году запланирован на апрель. Об этом сообщил генеральный директор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин во время посещения ПО "Полет" в Омске.

"С апреля следующего года начинаем активно стартовать с Восточного, пять запусков у нас будет", - отметил Рогозин.

Ранее глава Роскосмоса доложил президенту РФ Владимиру Путину, что на 2020 год с космодрома Восточный запланировано пять пусков ракет. Он также сообщил, что в будущем количество стартов с этого космодрома будет увеличиваться.

О строительстве космодрома

По словам Рогозина, заливка бетона на строящейся стартовой площадке космодрома Восточный под "Ангару" подходит к нулевому уровню.

"Выходим бетоном на нулевую отметку. У нас [есть] график, каждую неделю подводятся итоги одной из тысячи работ, которые проводятся на площадках: это и командный пункт, и хранение топлива, и сам стартовый комплекс", - сказал Рогозин.

По словам гендиректора Роскосмоса, сейчас на Восточном выпала сезонная норма снега. Подготовка к этому была проведена заранее.

Вторая очередь строительства космодрома Восточный предполагает возведение стартового стола под тяжелые ракеты-носители "Ангара-А5" и сопутствующей инфраструктуры. Рытье котлована под пусковой комплекс началось в июне этого года.

Ранее источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщил ТАСС, что объекты второй очереди космодрома Восточный в Амурской области - старт под "Ангару", командный пункт и топливохранилище - строятся с опережением графика около месяца. Позднее Рогозин подтвердил журналистам, что опережение по одному из объектов составляет 1,5 месяца."

https://tass.ru/kosmos/7083744


"  Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрий Рогозин посетил с рабочим визитом производственное объединение (ПО) «Полет» (входит в ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева, Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), расположенное в Омске. Во время визита он проверил ход выполнения производственных программ и планы подготовки к серийному производству новых ракет-носителей «Ангара».

Во время посещения предприятия главу Роскосмоса сопровождали министр промышленности, связи, цифрового и научно-технического развития Омской области Андрей Посаженников, генеральный директор Центра Хруничева Алексей Варочко и директор ПО «Полет» Виктор Шулико. Делегация осмотрела производственную территорию производственного объединения, оценила результаты, достигнутые в ходе реконструкции предприятия и этапы завершения замкнутого производства ракет «Ангара».

Генеральный директор Центра Хруничева Алексей Варочко сообщил о текущем состоянии изготовления ракет-носителей «Ангара-А5» и «Ангара-1.2», показал сборочный цех, подготовку к эксплуатации контрольно-испытательных станций для проведения электрических испытаний ракет-носителей лёгкого и тяжёлого классов «Ангара».

В цехе изготовления баков была показана работа сварочного и сборочного участков, участок окончательной сдачи обечаек ракеты-носителя «Ангара». На участке изготовления вафельных панелей для баков директор ПО «Полет» Виктор Шулико доложил о введении в производство нового оборудования. На осмотре реконструируемой территории руководителю Роскосмоса были внесены предложения по введению механического производства по замкнутому циклу.

На завершающем этапе визита Дмитрий Рогозин провел рабочее совещание, в ходе которого на повестку дня были вынесены аспекты создания производства замкнутого цикла для серийного изготовления ракет-носителей «Ангара» в омском филиале Центра Хруничева, в том числе ход работ по реконструкции и техническому перевооружению производственных мощностей ПО «Полет» и выполнение сроков по перемещению производства с московской площадки ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева в город Омск.

Генеральный директор Центра Хруничева отчитался о выполнении предприятием годовой производственной программы и гособоронзаказа за 2019 год, а также доложил о планах организации работы на московской и омской площадках Центра в период до 2023 года. В настоящее время в Омске идет изготовление второй лёгкой ракеты «Ангара-1.2» и третьей тяжёлой ракеты «Ангара-А5».

Как сообщил Алексей Варочко, начиная с 2021 года, ПО «Полет» будет поставлять полностью готовые блоки первой ступени ракет «Ангара» на московский ракетно-космический завод для окончательной сборки.

Серийный выпуск ракет-носителей семейства «Ангара» в рамках Федеральной космической программы на производственном объединении «Полет» будет организован к 2023 году."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27723/

----------


## OKA

"  В соответствии с программой полёта Международной космической станции 8 ноября 2019 года проведена плановая коррекция её орбиты. Цель — формирование баллистических условий для посадки пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-13», запланированной на февраль 2020 года.

Для выполнения манёвра в 01:40 мск в Центре управления полётами была включена двигательная установка грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-12», пристыкованного к модулю «Пирс» Международной космической станции. Время работы двигателей составило 406 сек. В результате скорость станции повысилась на 0,46 м/сек.

Согласно данным службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами параметры орбиты МКС после выполнения манёвра составили:

    минимальная высота над поверхностью Земли — 416,2 км,

    максимальная высота над поверхностью Земли — 430,3 км,

    период обращения — 92,8 мин.,

    наклонение орбиты — 51,66 град. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27725/


"  Сегодня, 8 ноября 2019 года, исполняется 15 лет с начала эксплуатации ракеты-носителя «Союз-2» этапа 1а. За это время была проведена 41 пусковая кампания с космодромов Байконур, Плесецк и Восточный, а также из Гвианского космического центра.

Ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1а» была разработана и изготавливается в РКЦ «Прогресс». Она оснащена новой цифровой системой управления, единой для всех трёх ступеней, а также новой цифровой радиотелеметрической системой измерения. Установка на ракете-носителе «Союз-2» цифровой системы управления повысила точность выведения, устойчивость и управляемость ракеты-носителя, позволила использовать крупногабаритные обтекатели.

«Союз-2.1а» в связке с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» (производства НПО Лавочкина) предназначен для запуска автоматических космических аппаратов на низкие, средние, высокоэллиптические, солнечно-синхронные, геопереходные и геостационарные орбиты.

С 2011 года ракеты-носители стартуют из Гвианского космического центра в Южной Америке. С 2014 года ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1а» используется для запусков грузовых кораблей типа «Прогресс М» и «Прогресс МС».

В апреле 2016 года пуском «Союз-2.1а» с блоком выведения «Волга» (производства РКЦ «Прогресс») был открыт новый российский космодром Восточный. С 2020 года пилотируемые корабли типа «Союз МС» планируется запускать ракетой-носителем «Союз-2.1а». "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27728/

----------


## OKA

" Высокоорбитальные навигационные спутники "Глонасс-ВКК", которые на четверть повысят точность системы ГЛОНАСС, начнут выводить на орбиту на три года позже, чем планировалось, говорится в материалах, копия которых имеется у РИА Новости, о перспективах развития системы ГЛОНАСС, представленных на научной конференции Всероссийского НИИ физико-технических и радиотехнических измерений.

В мае сообщалось, что шесть спутников "Глонасс-ВКК" планируется запустить в 2023-2025 годах.
В материалах говорится, что аппараты "Глонасс-ВКК" намечается вывести на орбиту в 2026-2027 годах. "

https://ria.ru/20191111/1560786419.html

----------


## OKA

" Компания SpaceX запустила ракету Falcon 9 с 60 спутниками собственной системы связи Starlink. Во время этого запуска компания впервые использовала уже летавший в космос один раз головной обтекатель и первую ступень, летавшую и садившуюся трижды. Трансляция запуска проходила на YouTube-канале SpaceX.

Семейство ракет Falcon получило достаточно широкую известность за пределами любителей космонавтики благодаря первой ступени, которая во многих миссиях после взлета садится на баржу в океане или космодром. Благодаря этому SpaceX может использовать ступени повторно и значительно снижать тем самым себестоимость запусков, потому что стоимость первой ступени оценивается примерно в 30-40 миллионов долларов.

Кроме возвращения первой ступени SpaceX с 2017 года работает над повторным использованием головного обтекателя ракеты. Он представляет собой высокотехнологичную конструкцию из углеволокна и алюминия, противовибрационных панелей и большого количества электроники, поэтому стоимость производства двух створок составляет около шести миллионов.

Для повторного использования обтекателя инженеры SpaceX добавили в его створки управляемые парашюты и в 2017 году компания впервые мягко приземлила обтекатель на водную поверхность. Позднее SpaceX начала использовать для этого судно с большой натянутой сетью, однако сначала такая схема несколько раз не сработала, первая успешная посадка на сеть случилась лишь летом 2019 года.


Ракета с 60 спутниками связи системы Starlink стартовала с площадки SLC-40 на Базе ВВС США на мысе Канаверал в 17:56 по московскому времени. Через две с половиной минуты от второй ступени со спутниками отделится первая ступень, а еще через минуту от нее отделятся обе створки головного обтекателя. Примерно через 45 минут они попытаются совершить посадку, причем не на одно, а на два отдельных судна «Мистер Стивен» и «Мистер Шеф». Первая ступень через восемь с половиной минут после старта должна совершить свою четвертую посадку, которая произойдет на барже в Атлантическом океане.

Обтекатель, который компания использовала повторно во время нового запуска, впервые использовался в апреле во время первого коммерческого запуска Falcon Heavy. После запуска обе створки совершили мягкую посадку на воду, и специалисты смогли быстро извлечь их из океана, чтобы минимизировать влияние воды на металлические элементы обтекателя.

Первая ступень Falcon 9 тоже установила рекорд по многоразовому использованию, полетев в космос в четвертый раз. Ранее на ней уже запускали спутники связи Iridium, спутник дистационного зондирования Земли SAOCOM-1A, а также израильский лунный зонд «Берешит».

Миссия стала уже вторым массовым запуском спутников системы Starlink. Первые 60 серийных спутников компания запустила в мае, а до этого в 2018 году она отправила на орбиту два тестовых спутника, на которых инженеры впоследствии отрабатывали системы связи. Новые 60 спутников сначала расположатся на орбите высотой 280 километров, после чего инженеры проверят их работоспособность. Затем исправные спутники с помощью ионных двигателей начнут поднимать высоту орбиты. Точные параметры орбит новых спутников неизвестны, но, вероятно, они расположатся на высоте 550 километров, как и предыдущие.

У компании уже есть разрешение на запуск почти 12 тысяч спутников, а в октябре она запросила дополнительное разрешение не еще 30 тысяч аппаратов. В 2020 году SpaceX планирует начать предоставлять услуги связи первым клиентам, а полноценное развертывание сети произойдет не раньше середины 2020-х годов. Кроме SpaceX похожие проекты системы глобального спутникового интернета есть у OneWeb, которая в феврале отправила на орбиту первые шесть спутников, Китая, Amazon и «Роскосмоса».

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/11/fa...-fairing-reuse

----------


## OKA

"  Специалисты филиала ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ» — Космический центр «Восточный» приняли и выгрузили на специальной площадке хранения на территории Промышленной строительно-эксплуатационной базы космодрома Восточный составные части кабель-заправочной башни, которая входит в состав наземной инфраструктуры комплекса «Ангара». Она предназначена для использования в качестве средств подвода (отвода) к ракете необходимых коммуникаций, ее ветрового удержания и обеспечения доступа обслуживающего персонала.

Наземно-технологическое оборудование для строительства стартового комплекса «Ангары» поступает в Космический центр «Восточный» с сентября 2018 г. Ежедневно в адрес филиала прибывает и выгружается от 2-х до 15-ти единиц техники. За год на космодром прибыло более ста единиц автомобильного транспорта и 37 железнодорожных вагонов, а это почти 600 мест технологического оборудования для монтажа на стартовом комплексе. Уже сейчас на космодроме находится 13 систем.

Из крупногабаритных частей технологического оборудования филиал принял: 7 емкостей объемом 250 м3 весом 92 т каждая, 4 емкости объемом 180 м3 весом 24 т каждая, 30 составных частей кабель-заправочной башни весом от 6 т до 40 т.

Для хранения наземного технологического оборудования космического ракетного комплекса «Ангара» силами филиала были подготовлены 5 мест хранения на территории Промышленной строительно-эксплуатационной базы площадью более 70 000 м2: это и открытые площадки для хранения крупногабаритного груза, и склады с соблюдением необходимого температурно-влажностного режима. 
Для выгрузки оборудования используется специальная техника: автокраны 25т, 100т и 160т, вилочные погрузчики 5т и 25т, автокраны-манипуляторы, автотягач с прицепом. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27743/


" Заместитель генерального директора по производству ракетно-космического центра (РКЦ) "Прогресс" Вадим Небога в среду утром погиб в дорожной аварии на трассе в Волжском районе Самарской области.
       "Вадим Небога действительно погиб в ДТП сегодня утром", - сообщили агентству "Интерфакс-Поволжье" в пресс-службе РКЦ "Прогресс".
       По данным пресс-службы ГУ МВД по Самарской области, дорожная авария произошла в 6:30 по местному времени (5:30 мск) у села Белозерка Волжского района.
       "По предварительным данным, водитель автомобиля "Skoda", выезжая со стороны села Белозерка, не уступил дорогу грузовику "Volvo". В результате столкновения погиб пассажир легкового автомобиля", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       По его данным, водитель автомобиля "Skoda" госпитализирован, водитель грузовика не пострадал.

       РКЦ "Прогресс" является производителем ракет "Союз", также на предприятии разрабатываются космические аппараты дистанционного зондирования Земли. РКЦ "Прогресс" входит в госкорпорацию "Роскосмос", единственным владельцем предприятия является государство в лице Росимущества. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...521630&lang=RU



" Робот FEDOR, побывавший на МКС, не вернётся в космос, сообщил журналистам исполнительным директор "Роскосмоса" по науке Александр Блошенко.
       "Этот Фёдор уже не полетит. Будут его дети", - сказал Блошенко, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.
       Ранее глава НПО "Андроидная Техника" Евгений Дудоров сообщил "Интерфаксу", что разработчики рассматривали возможность возвращения робота на МКС.
       "Есть много разных вариантов. Мы сейчас создаем новых роботов, но как вариант и этого робота можем дооснастить, переоснастить и дальше задействовать. Либо будем по совсем новым направлениям работать", - сказал Дудоров.
       Человекоподобный робот FEDOR отправился на МКС 22 августа. Вся запланированная научная программа была выполнена. В основном проводимые эксперименты были связаны с отработкой мелкой моторики руки в условиях невесомости. В частности, FEDOR использовал дрель, полотенце, проводил стыковку электросоединителей и некоторые другие операции.
       При этом космонавты столкнулись с рядом проблем. Например, космонавт Алексей Овчинин испытывал проблемы с включением электропитания робота и рассматривал вариант "стукнуть по роботу молотком", однако это в итоге не понадобилось.
       FEDOR устроен по принципу "аватара". В нынешней версии им управляет космонавт на МКС с помощью специального экзоскелета, позволяющего роботу повторять движения человека. В будущем робота планируется использовать для работы в открытом космосе и в российской Лунной программе. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...521640&lang=RU

" Дети роботов" - "Фёдоровичи " ? А после куда полетят ? К "дедушке" ? 

https://ria.ru/20110413/363900139.html#ixzz3FoMsf0Ip



" «Хаябуса-2» прислала на Землю подтверждение включения своих двигателей. Это означает, что станция начала возвращение к Земле после 1,5 года исследований астероида Рюгу. Ожидается, что станция доставит капсулу с образцами грунта на околоземную орбиту в конце 2020 года, сообщается в твиттере миссии.

Автоматическая межпланетная станция «Хаябуса-2» была запущена в космос при помощи ракеты-носителя H-IIA 3 декабря 2014 года. Аппарат преодолел в общей сложности 3,2 миллиарда километров и 27 июня 2018 года вышел на орбиту вокруг околоземного 500-метрового астероида (162173) Рюгу. За полтора года исследований станция смогла получить образцы вещества астероида как с его поверхности, так и из внутренних слоев. Зонд высадил на астероид два небольших зонда MINERVA-II-1, модуль MINERVA-II2, а также крупный спускаемый аппарат MASCOT (Mobile Asteroid Surface Scout), которые получили ценные научные данные. Сама станция успела за это время картографировать астероид и всесторонне исследовать его.

Утром 13 ноября 2019 года «Хаябуса-2», находясь на расстоянии 20,11 километра от поверхности Рюгу, включила двигатели в рамках маневра схождения с орбиты и возвращения к Земле. Через 15 минут на Землю пришло подтверждение успешности маневра, в настоящее время состояние космического аппарата нормальное, он постепенно удаляется от астероида со скоростью 9,2 сантиметра в секунду. Через пять дней станция покинет сферу Хилла астероида, до этого момента она будет регулярно получать изображения Рюгу.

Ожидается, что станция доставит капсулу с образцами грунта на околоземную орбиту в конце 2020 года. Капсула после входа в атмосферу приземлится в районе испытательного полигона Вумера, расположенного в центральной части штата Южная Австралия. Сейчас Японское агентство аэрокосмических исследований занимается  получением разрешения на проведение поисковой операции, размещения в зоне посадки антенного комплекса и вывоза капсулы в Японию, где ее вскроют.

Подробнее об этой необычной миссии можно прочитать в нашем материале «Собрать прошлое по крупицам».

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/13/ha...-2-now-go-home

Отличная новость) 

Если эта миссия завершится благополучно, и с результатами , это будет большое достижение в космических исследованиях)

----------


## OKA

" Китайская аэрокосмическая научно-техническая корпорация (CASC) провела испытания платформы, которая будет использоваться для посадки марсохода в 2020 году. Во время снижения аппарат отслеживал положение камней на поверхности и планировал траекторию с учетом этого, сообщает CGTN.

Китайская марсианская миссия должна стать первой успешной попыткой страны отправить аппарат к Марсу. В 2011 году Китай уже отправил в космос зонд «Инхо-1» вместе с российской станцией «Фобос-Грунт», однако оба аппарата не смогли покинуть пределы околоземной орбиты. Миссия, намеченная на 2020 год, состоит из сразу трех китайских аппаратов: орбитального зонда, посадочной платформы и марсохода.

Китай представил этот проект в 2016 году, а летом 2019 года специалисты уже завершили сборку марсохода и отправили его на испытания. По сути, посадочная платформа — самый важный элемент миссии, потому что именно от нее зависит то, доберется ли марсоход до поверхности планеты. Для испытаний специалисты воспользовались комплексом в городском округе Чжанцзякоу. В нем есть 140-метровый испытательный стенд, способный имитировать силу тяжести других планет с помощью системы из множества тросов с управляемым натяжением.

Во время испытаний посадочная платформа снижалась на тросах, а также собственном двигателе. При снижении специалисты опробовали разные режимы, в том числе зависание над поверхностью и отслеживание препятствий на ней. Испытания были признаны успешными.




Ожидается, что аппараты отправятся к Марсу на ракете «Чанчжэн-5» в июле или августе 2020 года, и прибудет к Марсу в начале 2020 года. Если посадка будет успешной, вскоре после этого марсоход съедет с платформы и начнет исследование окружающей поверхности с помощью камер, радара и инструментов для анализа состава грунта. Номинальная продолжительность миссии марсохода составляет три месяца, но, вероятно, фактически она будет гораздо выше. Вместе с этим марсоход получает энергию от солнечных панелей, а не термоэлектрического генератора, как «Кьюриосити», поэтому пылевая буря потенциально способна вывести его из строя раньше минимального срока.

Летом 2020 года помимо китайской миссии к Марсу также отправятся американская «Марс-2020» и европейско-российская «Экзомарс». Первая миссия выделяется на фоне других марсианских миссий тем, что помимо марсохода она также включает в себя марсианский вертолет, который недавно установили на планетоход. Он должен стать первым летательным аппаратом, совершающим управляемый полет в марсианской атмосфере. Цель использования беспилотника заключается в тестировании возможности полетов на Марсе, а также в разведке и отборе наиболее интересных зон для изучения основным аппаратом с высоты в несколько сотен метров.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/14/mars-lander

----------


## OKA

"  Невесомость — один из основных факторов космического полёта, однако её можно испытать, не покидая земной атмосферы. Для подготовки космонавтов к работе в условиях невесомости были созданы самолёты-лаборатории Ил-76МДК.

Для создания эффекта кратковременной невесомости, длительность которой составляет около 25 секунд, самолёт-лаборатория выполняет манёвр «горка» на высотах примерно от 6 000 до 9 000 метров. Для «привыкания» к отсутствию гравитации необходимо минимум шесть испытательно-тренировочных полётов, исходя из опыта проведения таких тренировок. В условиях невесомости любая поверхность может являться полом или потолком, поэтому важно научиться ориентироваться в безопорном состоянии.

Данный вид подготовки состоит из трёх этапов. Сначала, на этапе общекосмической подготовки, кандидатам в космонавты прививаются первоначальные навыки ориентации тела в условиях невесомости, передвижения и выполнения типовых операций. Задачи от полёта к полёту усложняются. Второй этап проводится уже в группах специализации и состоит в поддержании и совершенствовании этих навыков. Третий этап проводится по необходимости для отработки задач предстоящего космического полёта.

Кандидаты в космонавты набора 2018 года впервые «познакомились» с невесомостью в июне этого года. Для группы общекосмической подготовки на этот год запланировано шесть полётов с воспроизведением режимов кратковременной невесомости. 13 ноября 2019 года кандидаты в космонавты выполнили очередные два полёта, в каждом из которых было по 10 режимов кратковременной невесомости.

В день полётов с участниками тренировки была проведена предполётная подготовка, включающая медицинский осмотр, инструктаж по мерам безопасности, постановку задач и инструктаж по аварийному покиданию самолёта. За каждым кандидатом в космонавты закреплён инструктор, который контролирует правильность действий обучаемого, обеспечивает необходимую безопасность при выполнении им упражнений. Врач, входящий в состав испытательно-тренировочной бригады, следит за самочувствием участников полета, при необходимости оказывает медицинскую помощь.

Константин Борисов, Александр Горбунов, Александр Гребёнкин, Алексей Зубрицкий, Сергей Микаев, Кирилл Песков, Олег Платонов и Евгений Прокопьев отрабатывали навыки ориентации тела в условиях невесомости, передвижения с использованием элементов фиксации, осуществляли перелеты в различных направлениях, тренировались передавать массогабаритный груз. Эти навыки будущим покорителям космоса предстоит применить в реальной невесомости, например, при разгрузке грузовых кораблей, при перемещении и установке укладок с аппаратурой и оборудованием.
«Это были для нас 3-4 полёты на Ил-76МДК, поэтому навыки уже были, — рассказал Алексей Зубрицкий. — Буквально первые две „горки“ и ты вспомнил, как надо перемещаться. Уже есть представление, как происходит движение твоего тела в невесомости. Меньше делаешь хаотичных движений и больше целенаправленных. Конечно, переменная перегрузка сказывается хуже, чем если бы была более длительная невесомость. Здесь режим скоротечен, надо всё делать быстро и правильно, при этом не суетясь».

Четверо кандидатов в космонавты — Константин Борисов, Александр Гребёнкин, Алексей Зубрицкий и Евгений Прокопьев — также приобрели опыт надевания и снятия скафандра «Сокол КВ-2» в условиях невесомости и передвижения в скафандре с использованием различных средств и элементов фиксации. Подобное действие и на земле не из лёгких, а в невесомости, где не на что опереться, и подавно. Особенно если учесть, что, например, на надевание скафандра отводится всего три режима кратковременной невесомости, то есть меньше полутора минут, но ребята и это успешно преодолевают.
«Поначалу было сложно, потому что самолёт начинает уходить из-под ног и возникает ощущение падения, — вспоминает о первых полётах на невесомость Евгений Прокопьев. — Начинаешь хвататься за поручни, стараешься как-то зафиксироваться. Но со временем начинаешь привыкать. Особенно нравится ощущение парения. Хотелось бы повторить его на станции (улыбается)».

Начальник отдела ЦПК Анатолий Забрусков отметил, что программа полётов выполнена кандидатами в космонавты в полном объёме и с высоким качеством. Ребята уложились в нормативы, чувствовали себя нормально. На следующей неделе им предстоят ещё два полёта на невесомость на борту самолёта-лаборатории, во время которых надевать скафандры будут Александр Горбунов, Сергей Микаев, Кирилл Песков и Олег Платонов, а их товарищи по группе общекосмической подготовки продолжат закреплять полученные ранее навыки по выполнению операторской деятельности."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27753/

----------


## OKA

"  Делегация ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») приняла участие в Международном форуме «Дни космоса в Казахстане: Байконур — колыбель мировой космонавтики — 2019», который проходил 12 и 13 ноября в г. Нур-Султане Республики Казахстан.

Важным аспектом форума стало обсуждение вопросов использования комплекса «Байконур» для международного сотрудничества и развития новых космических технологий. Заместитель генерального директора ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева по внешнеэкономической деятельности Андрей Панкратов выступил на панельной сессии форума с докладом об обеспечении надёжности и экологичности космического ракетного комплекса «Протон-М» при пусках с космодрома Байконур.

Он отметил, что востребованность «Протона» для решения государственных задач и на мировом рынке коммерческих услуг повлияла на проведение модернизации космического комплекса для поддержания конкурентного уровня.
«Для снижения аварийности пусков, улучшения экологических характеристик и повышения энергетических возможностей ракета «Протон-М» прошла четыре фазы глубокой модернизации. Под руководством Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» разработаны и реализуются «Программа поддержания надёжности ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» и «Программа поддержания надёжности разгонного блока «Бриз-М», а также разработаны и реализованы собственные программы и инициативы ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева по повышению качества и надёжности изготавливаемой продукции. С момента последней аварии в мае 2015 года и по настоящее время произведено подряд 18 безаварийных пусков ракеты-носителя «Протон-М», — говорится в тезисах доклада.

Андрей Панкратов рассказал участникам форума, что внедрение цифровых систем управления и разработанных методик, алгоритмов и программ позволило практически в два раза снизить уровень воздействия на окружающую среду ракетой-носителем «Протон-М» по сравнению с прототипом ракеты-носителя «Протон-К». Результаты мониторинга и оценки воздействия на окружающую среду на протяжении многолетних исследований соответствуют расчётному уровню негативного воздействия, установленному в материалах ОВОС, и подтверждены данными мониторинга качества окружающей среды в период проведения пусковых работ.

В заключение выступления было отмечено, что продолжение эксплуатации ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» на космодроме Байконур с использованием трасс полёта с наклонениями для перспективных программ позволит сохранить и эффективно использовать научно-технический, производственный и социально-культурный потенциал и инфраструктуру комплекса «Байконур».

Эксплуатация космического ракетного комплекса «Протон» на космодроме Байконур началась в 1965 году. По настоящее время произведено 422 пуска ракеты-носителя «Протон» в разных ее конфигурациях. Основной конфигурацией для запусков федеральных и коммерческих полезных нагрузок является ракета-носитель «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «Бриз-М». "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27752/

----------


## OKA

Весьма познавательно :

https://warspot.ru/15897-bozhestvennyy-korabl


" Врачи выяснили, что у космонавтов за время пребывания в космосе снижается скорость тока крови в венах, а иногда кровь и вовсе начинается двигаться вспять. Более того, у двух космонавтов медики обнаружили тромбы, и если один из них — женщина, и тромбоз можно списать на побочный эффект контрацептивов, то у второго — мужчины — не было никаких факторов риска, кроме пребывания в невесомости. Работа опубликована в журнале JAMA Network Open.

В преддверии возможного полета людей на Марс ученые продолжают искать потенциальные риски от долгого существования в космосе. В частности, одна из проблем, которая может возникнуть — нарушение движения крови в сосудах. На Земле люди большую часть времени проводят стоя или сидя, и меньшую — лежа. Днем кровь чаще скапливается в нижней части тела, оттекая от головы, но за ночь это распределение выравнивается.

В невесомости же кровь чаще проводит время в сосудах головы. Из-за этого у космонавтов уже замечали, например, отек лица, снижение объема ног и общего количества плазмы крови.

Карина Маршалл-Гебель (Karina Marshall-Goebel) из американской компании KBR и ее коллеги из университетов России, США и Франции решили проверить, как невесомость влияет на головной кровоток. Для этого они измерили объем внутренней яремной вены, которая отводит кровь от головы к сердцу, а также скорость кровотока у 11 космонавтов до и после полета на МКС, а также во время работы на станции.

На Земле яремная вена расширяется, когда человек ложится или опускает голову вниз. У космонавтов диапазон этих изменений составил от нескольких квадратных миллиметров в положении сидя до сотни миллиметров — с опущенной головой. Исследователи обнаружили, что в условиях невесомости эти различия сглаживаются, а по возвращении на Землю возвращаются к прежним значениям. 

Но при этом ученые обнаружили существенные изменения в скорости тока крови по яремной вене. На Земле у всех космонавтов кровь текла сплошным потоком («водопад») в положении сидя, а при наклонах начинала пульсировать. В невесомости же свободный поток исследователи обнаружили далеко не у всех испытуемых. У большинства кровь передвигалась, пульсируя, а в разные периоды времени у 7 из 11 космонавтов врачи отметили застой крови, когда она практически не перемещалась. У двух из них даже диагностировали ретроградный ток крови — она двигалась по вене не к сердцу, как положено, а в обратную сторону, к голове.

Приглядевшись пристально к этим семи космонавтам, у одного из них врачи заметили на УЗИ тромб. Это была женщина и исследователи предположили, что тромб мог возникнуть как побочный эффект от эстроген-содержащих контрацептивов, которые она принимала на борту МКС. Ей назначили антикоагулянты, и судя по тому, что никаких подозрительных симптомов у нее не возникло, тромб из ее кровотока исчез.

После возвращения космонавтов на Землю исследователи еще раз пересмотрели данные УЗИ, и нашли тромб еще у одного человека. Правда, поскольку этот анализ они провели уже постфактум, то никаких действий предпринимать не стали. Тем не менее, оба тромба могли представлять опасность для жизни космонавтов. И если в первом случае можно обвинить во всем эстроген, то второй космонавт был мужчиной, и никаких дополнительных факторов риска у него не обнаружили. Это может означать, что у сотрудников МКС и раньше возникали тромбы, которые остались незамеченными.

Тем не менее, у врачей есть план борьбы с неожиданным тромбозом и застоем крови. Они использовали русский аппарат «Чибис» — это что-то вроде камеры, куда помещают ноги и откачивают воздух. Давление в сосудах ног падает, кровь из головы устремляется туда, восстанавливая нормальную скорость течения. Авторы работы попросили космонавтов использовать этот прибор во время полета и у трех человек обнаружили существенные улучшения — от застоя или ретроградного тока кровь перешла к нормальной скорости тока. Правда, еще в нескольких случаях скорость тока крови не изменилась, а у двух человек даже снизилась, поэтому исследователи предупреждают о том, что им еще предстоит найти оптимальный режим работы аппарата.

Ранее ученые уже пытались оценить риск развития рака и сердечно-сосудистых болезней в космосе и нашли, что он не отличается от такового на Земле. О других экспериментах, которые ставят на космонавтах, читайте в нашем материале «Эксперимент близнецов», а о том, как заботятся об их психическом здоровье — в тексте «Не сойти с ума на Марсе».

Полина Лосева "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/19/retrograde-flow-space

----------


## Avia M

Ведущее предприятие космической отрасли Украины КБ "Южное" в рамках авиасалона Dubai Airshow 2019 презентовало концептуальный проект семейства лунных перелетающих посадочных аппаратов, которые могут использоваться для поиска полезных ископаемых и станут первым шагом перед возведением лунного города

https://ria.ru/20191119/1561126973.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Не всё потеряно!

----------


## OKA

> Ведущее предприятие космической отрасли Украины КБ "Южное" в рамках авиасалона Dubai Airshow 2019 презентовало концептуальный проект семейства лунных перелетающих посадочных аппаратов, которые могут использоваться для поиска полезных ископаемых и станут первым шагом перед возведением лунного города
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191119/1561126973.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> Не всё потеряно!


Кроме "Лунохода")

----------


## Avia M

> Кроме "Лунохода")


Изготовят к МАКС-21... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" В РКС создается единое инженерное пространство в «цифре»

Уникальный инструмент унификации, который создали в «Российских космических системах» еще год назад, — это и единое хранилище защищенных данных, и отлаженный механизм предварительного электронного согласования конструкторской документации.

«На входе у нас техническое задание, — объясняет принцип работы единой информационной средыруководитель отдела технологий цифрового проектирования Владислав Скупский, — а на выходе — электронный макет и описание технологического процесса».

А между этими двумя ключевыми точками — компетентная и гибкая команда внедрения, которая обучает, обеспечивает внутреннюю техническую поддержку и готова при необходимости «допилить функционал» с любым внутренним заказчиком. Благодаря такому подходу отдела технологий цифрового проектирования легко и «шагать» в новую среду, и формировать отраслевые стандарты работы в ней.

Именно эту «легкость» единого цифрового пространства, которую создали в РКС, оценили посетители МАКС-2019. Многочисленные гости салона засыпали специалистов компании вопросами.

«Нас атаковала молодежь, которую зацепила сама возможность работы в единой среде, — пояснил высокий интерес к представленной системе Владислав Скупский. — Процесс сквозного цикла проектирования, который мы продемонстрировали, произвел настоящий wow-эффект».

Надо заметить, что РКС продемонстрировал не технологии будущего, а повседневную работу проектировщиков, конструкторов и технологов, которая с бумажных носителей переместилась в единую электронную среду. Правда, с одной оговоркой — сейчас наши коллеги применяют только отдельные элементы продукта, пользуясь локальными библиотеками и настройками. Но если возможности гораздо больше, то почему не использовать их в полном объеме?

«Идут проекты и не все в ходе текущей работы готовы переходить на новые инструменты, перенастраивать свой рабочий алгоритм», — пытается объяснить некоторую инертность коллег Владислав Скупский и призывает их максимально ускорить переход, который значительно облегчит труд схемотехников, топологов, конструкторов, технологов, расчетчиков."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27773/

И куды только результаты денутся, после "зацепки самой возможности работы в единой среде  " ))

"wow-эффект" обеспечен  :Biggrin: 





> Изготовят к МАКС-21...


Ну, наверное, пораньше)) 20.....  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Пишут такое :

" RIP Starship Mk1. "

https://twitter.com/NASASpaceflight/...67273049890821






https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019...ryogenic-test/

Ну, у них ещё другие "эмкашки" есть)

Можно и "Союзами", и "Чудесными лодками" пользоваться для доставки людей в космос))

Ну или пресловутые "батуты"))

----------


## OKA

"  На космодроме Байконур продолжается подготовка к запуску грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-13» по программе Международной космической станции. Сегодня, 19 ноября 2019 года, техническое руководство подтвердило готовность корабля к заправке компонентами топлива и сжатыми газами.

В соответствии с принятым по итогам заседания решением к работам на заправочной станции допускаются комбинированная двигательная установка и система дозаправки грузового корабля. Оборудование заправочной станции к работе готово.

Перед отправкой изделия на заправку были проведены балансировка и взвешивание грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-13». Операции по заправке «грузовика» компонентами топлива намечены на 20-21 ноября 2019 года.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-13» запланирован на 1 декабря 2019 года с площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур. Цель полета: доставка на борт Международной космической станции топлива, воды и других грузов, необходимых для эксплуатации станции в пилотируемом режиме. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27768/

----------


## OKA

"  Международная космическая станция, куда отправляются утвержденные в экспедицию экипажи, технологический объект с ограниченным и замкнутым пространством. Поэтому в случае возникновения на ней аварийной ситуации, например, пожара, экипаж должен быть готов действовать быстро, грамотно и слаженно.

У дублирующего экипажа МКС-62/63 прошла «аварийная тренировка», в ходе которой космонавты Роскосмоса Анатолий Иванишин и Иван Вагнер вместе с астронавтом Стивеном Боуэном отрабатывали действия при возникновении пожара на российском сегменте станции. До конца месяца у этого экипажа очень насыщенный график тренировок — «Иркуты» (позывной экипажа) в полном составе находятся в Центре подготовки космонавтов на подготовке.

В ходе тренировки было проиграно два основных сценария. Оба начинаются одинаково: инструкторами имитируется возгорание в одном из модулей, станция стремительно заполняется дымом, срабатывают датчики, что приводит к отключению вентиляции и подачи воздуха. На помощь экипажу приходят особые изолирующие противогазы и огнетушители, находящиеся на станции. Ликвидировав возгорание, Анатолий Иванишин, Иван Вагнер и Стивен Боуэн в соответствии с бортовой документацией выполнили операции по восстановлению атмосферы на станции, чтобы она была безопасна для жизни и работы экипажа, и вернулись к выполнению программы полета.

Согласно второму сценарию, ликвидировать возгорание на станции не представлялось возможным. Здесь командир экспедиции, оценив ситуацию и руководствуясь рекомендациями Центра управления полетами, принял решение покинуть станцию и эвакуировать экипаж на Землю. «Аварийная тренировка» дублирующего экипажа МКС-63 продолжилась в зале тренажеров пилотируемого корабля «Союз». Здесь, не снимая противогазы, Анатолий Иванишин, Иван Вагнер и Стивен Боуэн надели скафандры «Сокол», заняли свои места в корабле и приступили к операциям по возвращению на Землю.
«С „аварийной тренировкой“ экипаж справился отлично, — комментирует итоги занятия инструктор экипажа по станции Вячеслав Давыдов. — В подобных экстремальных ситуациях очень важно уметь предугадать действия друг друга, понимать язык жестов, так как станция в дыму, и видимость ограничена».

То, что внутри экипажа сложились дружеские отношения и взаимопонимание, подтверждает и инструктор ЦПК Игнат Игнатов, который занимается подготовкой «Иркутов» на корабле «Союз»:
«Анатолий Иванишин и Иван Вагнер очень схожи по темпераменту. Они оба сдержанны, основательно и спокойно выполняют поставленные задачи для достижения общей цели. В то же время Стивен старается влиться в экипаж, быть полезным коллегам».

Продолжилась серия совместных тренировок «дублеров» занятием по предстартовой подготовке, которое также проводится на тренажере «Союза». Особенно интересны эти занятия для Стивена Боуэна, совершившего три космических полета на кораблях Endeavour, Atlantis и Discovery.
«Экипаж должен понимать, как, находясь в корабле, выполнять основные задачи в день старта согласно циклограмме. Штатная работа требует не меньших знаний и навыков, чем нештатная», — заметил Игнат Игнатов.

Тренировки на российском сегменте МКС и «Союзах» на этой неделе дополнились для дублирующего экипажа МКС-62/63 занятиями на тренажере «Выход-2». Во вторник российские космонавты отработали действия при нештатных ситуациях, возникающих в скафандрах «Орлан-МКС» в процессе выхода в открытый космос. Первая совместная тренировка Анатолия Иванишина и Ивана Вагнера прошла успешно. Космонавты показали хороший уровень работы при устранении нештатных ситуаций, связанных с негерметичностью скафандров, отказом вентиляторов и системы терморегулирования СК «Орлан-МКС» во время внекорабельной деятельности.

Сегодня к российским коллегам присоединится астронавт Стивен Боуэн, вместе с которым на тренажере «Выход-2» экипаж отработает циклограмму прямого и обратного шлюзования в процессе выхода в космос. Анатолий Иванишин считает такую насыщенную программу подготовки естественной для дублирующего экипажа. Тем более, когда иностранный коллега по экипажу находится в ЦПК, плотный график тренировок — обычная практика. '

Познавательные фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27776/

----------


## OKA

"  6 ноября 2019 года при проведении плановых работ по мониторингу геостационарной области на оптико-электронном комплексе ЭОП-2-1, входящем в состав Комплекса специализированных оптико-электронных средств Автоматизированной системы предупреждения об опасных ситуациях в околоземном космическом пространстве (АСПОС ОКП) в районе с. Передовое Амурской области, был обнаружен неизвестный ранее малый астероид.

По итогам анализа небесного тела специалистами АО «Астрономический научный центр» (АНЦ) было установлено, что астероид сближается с Землёй и находится на гелиоцентрической орбите с периодом обращения 2,89 года. Обнаружение произошло в интервале наибольшего сближения с Землёй, при этом минимальное расстояние между центром Земли составило 139 тыс. 410 км. По оценкам, обнаруженный астероид имеет поперечный размер 10-15 м, что сопоставимо с метеоритом, упавшим в районе Челябинска 15 февраля 2013 года.

Контрольная проверка по базе данных Центра малых планет Международного астрономического союза показала, что обнаруженный объект ранее не наблюдался и является новым астероидом, периодически сближающимся с Землёй. На основе полученных измерений были сформированы целеуказания, которые были автоматически распространены Центром малых планет по всем мировым обсерваториям, осуществляющим наблюдения астероидов и комет и имеющим соответствующие инструменты с необходимой проницающей способностью.

В течение 8 ноября подтверждающие наблюдения были получены в обсерваториях Great Shefford (Великобритания) и Astronomical Research Observatory, Westfield (штат Иллинойс, США).

Данный астероид является вторым, обнаруженным АСПОС ОКП за последние три месяца. Так, в ночь с 27 на 28 июля был обнаружен астероид, сближавшийся с Землёй на достаточно уникальной орбите. Подтверждающие наблюдения были получены на двух телескопах, расположенных на о. Мауи (штат Гавайи, США). Максимальное сближение с Землёй данного небесного тела произошло 28 июля, минимальное расстояние составило 187 тыс. 791 км. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27786/

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...n7uV3TdrKM84hT

Пронесло)

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## Avia M

В Центр подготовки космонавтов поступили два самолета Ту-204-300. Первый из них назван в честь конструктора Сергея Королева, второй - в честь первого в мире космонавта Юрия Гагарина. Они позволят перевозить до 53 пассажиров, размещенных в трех салонах. Для космонавтов оборудованы специализированные купе, оснащенные интерактивной системой развлечений.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/7224537

Система развлечений... интересно.

----------


## OKA

" Слишком резкое торможение на втором этапе снижения стало причиной неудачной посадки зонда «Викрам» на Луну. Об этом в официальном ответе сообщила Индийская организация космических исследований (ISRO).

22 июля 2019 года состоялся успешный запуск индийской миссии «Чандраян-2», состоящей из посадочной платформы «Викрам», лунохода и орбитального аппарата. 20 августа аппарат вышел на лунную орбиту, а 2 сентября от него отделился спускаемый модуль.

Во время трансляции посадки 6 сентября передача данных оборвалась. Спустя несколько дней орбитальному аппарату удалось найти остатки разбившегося спускаемого модуля, но в причинах произошедшего специалисты еще продолжали разбираться.

Теперь выяснились подробности — в интернете стал доступен официальный ответ Индийской организации космических исследований на запрос депутата нижней палаты парламента Индии о причинах случившегося. В ответе организации говорится, что все проходило штатно вплоть до начала второй фазы снижения. К этому моменту модуль успешно снизился с 30 до 7,4 километров, а его скорость уменьшилась с 1583 до 146 метров в секунду.

Однако затем торможение вышло за расчетные рамки, в результате чего «Викрам» потерпел крушение, упав примерно в 500 метрах от предполагаемого места мягкой посадки. Тем не менее специалисты отмечают, что большинство аппаратуры сработало успешно, а все восемь научных инструментов на борту орбитального аппарата функционируют и передают полезную информацию. Также они отмечают, что запуск и маневры на орбите прошли с высокой точностью, из-за чего ожидаемое время работы миссии увеличивается до 7 лет.

Если бы модуль удачно мягко сел на поверхность Луны, то Индия стала бы четвертой страной в истории, которой удалось самостоятельно разработать лунный зонд и осуществить его мягкую посадку на ближайшее космическое тело.

Весной этого года похожая судьба постигла израильский зонд «Берешит» — он также разбился при посадке на Луну. Еще одним недавно разбившимся о Луну аппаратом стал китайский микроспутник «Лунцзян-2», который успел передать фотографии с орбиты тела.
Тимур Кешелава "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/28/vikram-hard-landing

Ну вот , объяснили в чём причина неудачной посадки - резкое торможение (об поверхность Луны ))) 

Стукнулся, типа)) И "весь распался на куски" ))

А вот в чём причина резкого торможения... Молчат пока)

Интересно, на нём ист.питания как на "Луноходах" были поди, изотопные..

Кста :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27808/

----------


## OKA

"  На космодроме Байконур завершается подготовка грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-13» к запуску по программе 74-й миссии снабжения Международной космической станции.

29 ноября 2019 года, специалисты предприятий Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» провели авторский осмотр корабля на стенде монтажно-испытательного корпуса, выполнили технологические операции по накатке головного обтекателя и проверили стартовую готовность корабля в составе космической головной части.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-13» запланирован на 6 декабря 2019 года со стартового комплекса площадки 31 космодрома Байконур."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27810/

----------


## OKA

" «Прогресс МС-13» отправлен на общую сборку

На космодроме Байконур продолжаются заключительные операции по подготовке грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-13» к запуску по программе 74-й миссии снабжения Международной космической станции.

1 декабря 2019 года, специалисты Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» имени С. П. Королёва (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») и профильных предприятий выполнили транспортировку космической головной части («грузовик» под головным обтекателем) в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракеты-носителя на площадку № 31 для общей сборки ракеты космического назначения.

Запуск запланирован на 6 декабря 2019 года в 12:34 мск. Корабль доставит на Международную космическую станцию запасы топлива системы дозаправки и 1 350 кг оборудования и грузов для работы и жизнеобеспечения экипажа. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27817/

----------


## OKA

"  В соответствии с решением Государственной комиссии ,утром, 3 декабря 2019 года, ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1а» с грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-13» была вывезена из монтажно-испытательного корпуса и установлена на стартовом комплексе площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур.




Специалисты предприятий российской ракетно-космической отрасли приступили к работам по графику первого стартового дня. Сегодня проводятся автономные испытания систем и агрегатов грузового корабля, ракеты-носителя и стартового комплекса.

Запуск запланирован на 6 декабря 2019 года в 12:34:11 мск. Цель полета — доставка на Международную космическую станцию компонентов топлива, кислорода, оборудования для научных экспериментов, средств медицинского обеспечения, а также контейнеров с пищей и водой, расходного оборудования и ЗИП и посылок для экипажа. "

Много фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27821/

----------


## OKA

" Американские власти дали разрешение на перебазирование пусковой платформы Sea Launch ("Морской старт") из США в Россию, сообщает компания S7 Space.
       "S7 Space готовится перебазировать ракетно-космический комплекс "Морской старт" на территорию Российской Федерации. В настоящее время получены все необходимые разрешения на смену дислокации комплекса, в том числе от Государственного департамента США", - говорится в сообщении компании.
       "Переход стартовой платформы и сборочно-командного судна в порт на Дальний Восток планируется в 2020 году", - заявляют в S7 Space.
       В компании отметили, что после перехода стартовая платформа и сборочно-командное судно будут временно базироваться на Славянском судоремонтном заводе в порту Славянка.
       S7 Space (ООО "С 7 Космические Транспортные Системы") - первая в России коммерческая компания, предоставляющая полный цикл услуг по запускам космических аппаратов. В активе компании - уникальный ракетно-космический комплекс "Морской старт". Компания входит в состав холдинга S7 Group.
       В 2018 году S7 Group приобрела платформу Sea Launch. В собственность холдинга перешли корабль Sea Launch Commander, платформа Odyssey с установленным на них оборудованием ракетного сегмента, наземное оборудование в базовом порту Лонг-Бич (США) и интеллектуальные права, принадлежащие компании Sea Launch, включая товарный знак.
       В конце мая стало известно, что госкорпорация "Роскосмос" и S7 Space обсуждают проект создания в России многоразовой ракеты грузоподъемностью 17 тонн с возвращаемыми ступенями для пусков с морской платформы с экватора.
       "Я хочу, чтобы мы с компанией S7 реализовали проект "Морской старт", когда, условно, в городе Большой камень на нашем Дальнем Востоке будет грузиться ракета "Союз-5" на их корабль, и мы будем выводить этот корабль к экватору. Тогда наша средняя ракета с грузоподъемностью 17 тонн сможет выводить с экватора 22-23 тонны. То же самое, что Falcon 9", - сказал глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин 23 мая в ходе общения со студентами МГУ имени Ломоносова.
       Он отметил, что обсуждал с руководством S7 возможность подписания технического задания для российской ракетно-космической отрасли в интересах S7 Space по созданию модификации ракеты "Союз-5" с возвращаемыми ступенями для запуска с платформы Sea Launch.
       "Морской старт" чем интересен? Все наши космодромы намного севернее космодромов наших конкурентов: мы не можем себе позволить запустить ракету с мыса Канаверал, у нас нет такого космодрома как у китайцев на юге Китая", - сказал тогда Рогозин.
       Он напомнил, что чем ближе к экватору расположена стартовая площадка, тем больше груза можно вывести в космос, поэтому госкорпорации приходится прилагать дополнительные усилия, чтобы соревноваться с зарубежными конкурентами.
       В июне Рогозин заявил, что "Роскосмос" ждёт от S7 Space техническое задание для создания ракеты по проекту Sea Launch.
       "Надеюсь, что у нас сложатся нормальные отношения с компанией S7 Space. Неделю назад мы посетили самарский ракетно-космический центр "Прогресс". Я познакомил эту частную компанию с директором предприятия, конструкторским персоналом и говорю: "Давайте техническое задание", - сказал Рогозин на панельной дискуссии "Космическая экономика" в рамках Петербургского международного экономического форума.
       "Мы готовы выступать как поставщик товарищеского сырья: двигатели, системы управления, что-то ещё, чтобы они сами могли сделать своё средство выведения. Второй вариант: они могут сформулировать техническое задание, и мы сделаем это по их требованиям. Любые варианты возможны, естественно, мы не будем ограничиваться только S7 Space. Добро пожаловать в мир космических искусств", - сказал глава "Роскосмоса"."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...523077&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" На МКС появится специальный отсек для небольших роботов, который будет установлен на внешней стороне станции. Устройство будет обеспечивать оптимальные условия для сохранности оборудования, а его расположение позволит оперативно начинать работу по обнаружению утечек и экономить место внутри станции. На МКС новый отсек повезет ракета Falcon 9 с грузовым кораблем Cargo Dragon в рамках миссии CRS-19, которая стартует сегодня в 20:51 по московскому времени, говорится в пресс-релизе на сайте ведомства.

На Международной космической станции установлено много роботизированного оборудования. В частности, там располагаются два устройства RELL (Robotic External Leak Locators — роботизированный определитель внешних утечек), который используется для поиска мест истечения газов сквозь щели в корпусе станции. Первый такой робот был запущен в 2015 году, а второй — ранее в этом году.

Роботы RELL оборудованы масс-спектрометрами и способны улавливать даже небольшие концентрации газов — например, аммиака, который используется для охлаждения станции. Они управляются операторами с Земли и работают снаружи от станции, а хранятся — внутри. В связи с этим каждый сеанс работы требует согласования с расписанием экипажа и открытием шлюзов, что значительно замедляет и усложняет выполнение функций.


Робот RELL (слева) и контейнер для хранения пары таких устройств RiTS NASA

Сотрудники NASA собираются изменить ситуацию, разместив снаружи корпуса МКС контейнер RiTS (Robotic Tool Stowage — средство робототехнического хранения). Устройство будет доставлено к станции на грузовом корабле Cargo Dragon, который отправится на ракете-носителе Falcon 9 сегодня, 4 декабря. Внутри RiTS будет поддерживать оптимальный температурный режим, а его корпус предоставит физическую защиту от попадания микрометеоритов. Вместе с RiTS на борт будет доставлена пара новых роботов RELL.

Расположение на внешнем корпусе решает сразу несколько проблем. Во-первых, теперь не требуется вмешивать экипаж станции и открывать шлюзы. Во-вторых, нет необходимости ждать, пока влага и газы улетучатся от измерительных приборов, что в случае хранения робота внутри станции могло занимать до 12 часов. В-третьих, RiTS будет всегда находиться в зоне доступности манипулятора Dextre, что позволит значительно сократить время подготовки к поиску утечек.

Установка RiTS снаружи корпуса будет происходить в ручном режиме во время очередного выхода астронавтов в космос.

В России разработали собственного антропоморфного робота-космонавта, который летом совершил полет к МКС, а SpaceX в прошлом году отправляла на МКС робота-помощника. Также мы делали подробный материал о том, успеет ли Россия запустить проблемный научный модуль МКС в 2020 году.

Тимур Кешелава "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/04/dextre-and-reel-hotel

----------


## OKA

" Компания Iridium Communications начала сводить с орбиты последний спутник первого поколения системы связи Iridium. Эти спутники были известны не только своей основной функцией (обеспечением связи), но и тем, что из-за своей конструкции они производили самые яркие вспышки среди искусственных спутников, которые можно было видеть невооруженным взглядом.

Спутниковая система Iridium состоит из нескольких десятков спутников (81 на момент написания заметки) на полярных орбитах, покрывающих сигналом всю поверхность Земли. Первое поколение орбитальной группировки суммарно состояло из 95 спутников, выведенных на орбиту с 1997 по 2002, в том числе на российских ракетах «Протон» и «Рокот». В основном компания специализируется на спутниковой телефонной связи, а также позволяет подключаться к интернету.

С января 2017 по январь 2019 года SpaceX вывела на орбиту с помощью ракет Falcon 9 новую группировку Iridium второго поколения, состоящую из 75 спутников. В целом она имеет аналогичное предназначение и обеспечивает более высокую скорость подключения. Однако для любителей космической техники спутники нового поколения имеют недостаток.

Дело в том, что на спутниках первого поколения массив антенн был выполнен в виде трех больших плоскостей, установленных под углом к корпусу. Из-за этого во время полета антенны отражали солнечный свет с орбиты на Землю. Ночью эти отражения можно было наблюдать невооруженным взглядом, причем яркость свечения нарастала и падала за несколько десятков секунд, из-за чего это явление начали называть «вспышками Иридиума».

После вывода нового поколения спутников компания постепенно начала сводить старые спутники с орбиты, а их ориентацию по отношению к Земной поверхности, судя по всему, перестала поддерживать еще весной, из-за чего вспышки прекратились. 5 декабря 2019 года Iridium Communications начала сводить с орбиты последний спутник первого поколения, имеющий индекс SV097. Компания планировала провести прямую трансляцию передачи команды на маневр из своего центра управления полетами, во время которого специалисты должны были рассказать о механике свода объектов с орбиты, а также другую информацию, но трансляция не состоялась. Ожидается, что спутник сгорит в атмосфере примерно через две недели.

Орбитальная группировка Iridium также известна тем, что в 2009 году ее спутник Iridium-33 и российский спутник «Космос-2251» столкнулись на орбите, что стало первым подобным случаем в истории. Столкновение произошло с относительной скоростью 11,7 километров в секунду, что привело к образованию более тысячи обломков, двигающихся на разных орбитах.




Потенциально такие события вместе с испытаниями противоспутникового оружия способны привести к синдрому Кесслера — относительно быстрому и лавинообразному увеличению количества космического мусора. Подробнее об обломках на орбите и способах их удаления можно прочитать в нашем материале «Мусорный пояс».

Григорий Копиев "

https://yandex.ru/turbo?text=https%3...zen.yandex.com

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/06/final-iridium-flare

----------


## OKA

Амерский и-нет ресурс разместил ролик запуска ракеты "Прогресс МС-13" :




И ещё познавательный ролик с того же ресурса :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbgU...Q&pbjreload=10

Фотки здесь :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27832/

----------


## OKA

"  Грузовой корабль «Прогресс МС-13» 9 декабря 2019 года в 13:35:11 мск в штатном режиме пристыковался к Международной космической станции (МКС). Стыковка «грузовика» осуществлена к стыковочному отсеку «Пирс» российского сегмента МКС.

Сближение грузового корабля с МКС проходило по трёхсуточной схеме. Стыковка выполнялась в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов Главной оперативной группы управления полётом российского сегмента МКС в Центре управления полётами и российских членов экипажа — космонавтов Роскосмоса Александра Скворцова и Олега Скрипочки.

Напомним, пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-13» стартовал с площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур 6 декабря 2019 года. Весь его автономный полет контролировали специалисты Главной оперативной группы управления полётом российского сегмента МКС.

Корабль «Прогресс МС-13» доставил на Международную космическую станцию около 2,5 тонн различных грузов, в числе которых топливо, воздух, оборудование для поддержания станции в рабочем состоянии, посылки и средства для обеспечения жизнедеятельности членов экипажа. Кроме того, «грузовик» доставил новое полотно беговой дорожки БД-2, предназначенной для сохранения физической формы экипажа в условиях невесомости. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27833/

----------


## OKA

" Началась основная четырехлетняя наблюдательная программа космической рентгеновской обсерватории «Спектр-РГ», которая заключается в проведении обзора всего неба. Восьмого декабря аппарат совершил один оборот вокруг оси, произведя таким образом пробную съемку вдоль большого круга на небесной сфере, говорится на сайте миссии.

Российско-немецкая обсерватория «Спектр-РГ» была запущена с космодрома Байконур 13 июля 2019 года. На ее борту расположены два научных прибора — российский телескоп АРТ-ХС и немецкий eROSITA. Основная научная задача аппарата будет проведение наиболее глубокого обзора всего неба в рентгеновских лучах, о чем подробнее можно прочитать в нашем интервью с научным руководителем с российской стороны Михаилом Павлинским «Мы проведем тотальную перепись».

Аппарат успешно достиг целевой орбиты вокруг точки либрации L2 на расстоянии полутора миллионов километров от Земли. Находясь на ней, он будет поворачиваться вокруг оси, направленной в сторону Земли, постепенно сканируя небесную сферу. Из-за изменения ориентации орбиты относительно далеких звезд вместе с движением Земли вокруг Солнца, телескопы АРТ-ХС и eROSITA каждые шесть месяцев будут получать карту всего неба с рекордной для рентгеновского диапазона чувствительностью.

Таким образом, за четыре года расчетной работы аппарата он сможет получить восемь независимых карт. Совокупность этих данных позволит достигнуть рекордной чувствительности и обнаружить около трех миллионов активных ядер галактик и квазаров, сто тысяч скоплений и групп галактик, а также около полумиллиона активных звезд, белых карликов, пульсаров и остатков вспышек сверхновых, нейтронных звезд и черных дыр в нашей Галактике. Сравнение же отдельных карт неба даст возможность астрофизикам следить за переменностью миллионов рентгеновских источников на небе.

Началу обзора неба предшествовали работы по настройке и калибровке двух телескопов. Они завершились проверочными испытаниями, в ходе которых телескопы обсерватории были использовались в условиях реальных наблюдений астрофизических объектов. В частности, в рамках этой части подготовки наблюдались участки диска Млечного Пути (рентгеновский хребет Галактики) и дыра Локмана, в направлении которой расположено наименьшее количество нейтрального водорода, что обеспечивает исключительно низкий уровень поглощения во многих диапазонах, в том числе в рентгеновском..."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/10/spektr-rg-begins

----------


## OKA

"  В НПО Энергомаш (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») 6 декабря 2019 года представителями американской компании Orbital Sciences Corporation были подписаны формуляры на очередную партию из четырех товарных двигателей РД-181.

В течение трех дней до передачи двигателей представители компании-заказчика проводили их внешний осмотр, проверку запасных частей, инструментов и принадлежностей, а также сопроводительной документации. Данная приемка РД-181 является второй в 2019 году. В ближайшее время двигатели будут подготовлены и отправлены компании-заказчику.

Жидкостный ракетный двигатель РД-181 разработан и производится НПО Энергомаш в рамках заключенного в декабре 2014 года контракта с компанией Orbital Sciences Corporation. Двигатель предназначен для установки на американские ракеты-носители Antares. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27845/

----------


## OKA

"  Успешное прохождение тренировки по действиям экипажа в случае нештатной посадки в степи зимой зависит не только от уровня подготовки космонавтов, но и от погодных условий. Данная климатогеографическая зона характеризуется резким изменением температуры, влаги, направления и силы ветра.

Неподготовленного человека здесь ждёт масса опасных сюрпризов, таких как отсутствие элементарного укрытия от холода и непогоды, переохлаждение от холодной ночи без костра под открытым небом, обезвоживание и т.д. Наши космонавты готовы к любым, даже самым суровым испытаниям.

На Байконуре прошли тренировки у второго условного экипажа в составе космонавтов-испытателей отряда космонавтов Роскосмоса Мухтара Аймаханова (командир), Дмитрия Петелина и Анны Кикиной. Экипаж покинул тренажёр спускаемого аппарата в сумерках. Космонавтам нужно было в сжатые сроки построить укрытие для ночлега и запастись порубочным материалом для разведения костра. Грамотно распределив обязанности, они быстро справились с этим и потом ночью по очереди несли вахту, чтобы каждый час выходить на связь с поисково-спасательными службами и максимально быстро отреагировать на любую внезапность.

«Это было далеко не первое выживание для меня, — рассказала Анна Кикина. — Ещё до прихода в отряд космонавтов моя деятельность была связана с экстремальной подготовкой. И, уже будучи в отряде, мы проходили различные выживания — в пустыне летом, в лесисто-болотистой местности зимой, на воде и т.д. Поэтому мы знали, что нас ожидает и что будет в нашем распоряжении».

Утром второго дня экипаж Мухтара Аймаханова начал усовершенствовать своё временное убежище с расчётом, что может похолодать, подняться ветер, пойти дождь или снег. Для улучшения укрытия космонавты использовали не только парашют и его стропы, но и комбинезоны «Форель» и даже внутреннюю обшивку спускаемого аппарата, сделанную из ткани «Богатырь». Чтобы не сидеть на голой земле, они выложили «пол» слоем кустарника, а медицинские накидки использовали как отражательный щит для сохранения тепла. Они также соорудили хороший сигнальный костёр, который зажёгся с одной спички и разгорелся за 40 секунд так, что можно было обнаружить экипаж с воздуха.

Третий условный экипаж — космонавты-испытатели отряда космонавтов Роскосмоса Денис Матвеев (командир), Андрей Федяев и Сергей Корсаков с погодой повезло меньше всего за все две недели тренировок.
«Изначально вводная была такая, что в степи нет топлива для костра, — рассказал Денис Матвеев. — Но по факту оно оказалось — это карагач. У основания его стебли достаточно толстые, сухие и хорошо ломаются или рубятся мачете. Этот кустарник помог нам всю ночь поддерживать костёр и не замёрзнуть». Командир третьего экипажа подчеркнул, что ему очень повезло с коллегами.
«Андрей и Сергей хорошо подготовлены, — добавил Денис Матвеев. — Каждый желал по-максимуму внести свой вклад в общее дело. Мы проделали большой объём работ благодаря комфортной психологической атмосфере в экипаже. Трудились легко и дружно для достижения поставленной цели».

Напомним, что «выживание в степи» проходило на Байконуре с 25 ноября по 6 декабря 2019 года. Это новый вид экстремальной подготовки космонавтов, представляющий собой гибрид тренировок в пустыне летом и в лесисто-болотистой местности зимой.



Видео: Центр подготовки космонавтов

Заместитель начальника управления ЦПК по экстремальным видам подготовки Герой Российской Федерации Виктор Рень отметил, что более чем за сорокалетнюю историю организации и проведения так называемых «выживаний в условиях различных климатогеографических зон» с его участием впервые три экипажа за короткий период времени, продолжительностью в 10 дней, испытали на себе совершенно разные погодные условия. Только по температурному режиму от +6 до −17 и силе ветра от полного штиля до порывов более чем 15 м/с, не говоря уже о дожде и плотном тумане. Эти разносложные условия заставили все экипажи проявить высокую активность и творчество, что позволило им успешно справиться с программой тренировок по действиям в случае нештатной посадки в степи зимой, блестяще выполнив все поставленные задачи."

Фото и ролики :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27849/

----------


## Avia M

Разрабатываемый в России пилотируемый космический корабль "Орел", предназначенный для полетов к Луне, оказался на две тонны тяжелее, чем ограничение по массе, утвержденное "Роскосмосом"...

https://ria.ru/20191213/1562337579.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Номерами мобильников не обменялись? :Confused:

----------


## OKA

"  У членов основного экипажа МКС-63 космонавтов Роскосмоса Николая Тихонова и Андрея Бабкина прошла тренировка на тренажёре «Выход-2» по новой циклограмме. Предварительно специалистами ВКД (внекорабельной деятельности) Центра подготовки космонавтов была проведена экспериментальная отработка методики проведения тренировок по отдельным типовым и целевым операциям выхода в открытый космос и проведены испытания технических средств подготовки космонавтов.

Технико-эргономические требования на проведение ремонтных работ оборудования и схемы новых трасс переходов разработал инженер ЦПК Артём Брель, а сами испытания проходили с участием представителей РКК «Энергия» под руководством инструктора ВКД Михаила Киселёва.

Первыми новую методику опробовали на себе инструктор Анатолий Панин и начальник отделения, заслуженный испытатель космической техники РФ Валерий Несмеянов.

«Специалисты опытно-конструкторского отдела ЦПК качественно и в срок модернизировали оборудование, — рассказал Валерий Валерьевич. — Поменяли конфигурацию поручней и сами трассы, по которым космонавты ходят на внешней поверхности Международной космической станции.

Профили некоторых поручней сделаны таким образом, что можно на них устанавливать целевое оборудование. Модернизировали также универсальный стенд, на котором теперь могут одновременно работать два оператора. На нём можно теперь устанавливать электрические разъёмы различных типов, разнообразный материал, который космонавты тренируются разрезать, и другое оборудование».

У Николая Тихонова и Андрея Бабкина большой опыт тренировок по внекорабельной деятельности, начиная с периода общекосмической подготовки и работы в группах. Тем не менее, перед каждой тренировкой проводится практическое занятие, где космонавты не только отрабатывают действия без скафандров «Орлан-МКС», но и готовят себе сами для тренировки навесное оборудование и инструменты.

«Любой целевой выход в открытый космос — это набор типовых операций, к которым мы каждый раз готовим космонавтов, — подчеркнул Валерий Несмеянов. — Поэтому в случае необходимости оперативного выхода в космос они смогут выполнить все поставленные задачи».

Примечательно, что новая методика позволила увеличить количество выполняемых операций, сделала тренировки более насыщенными и связанными между собой. В течение трёх часов космонавты практически непрерывно выполняют операции, чем имитируется настоящий выход в открытый космос, где нет перерывов в работе.

«Всё очень удобно сделали, — отметил Николай Тихонов. — Сейчас на тренажёре „Выход-2“ поставлены и трассы, и переходы, есть возможность поработать с различным оборудованием — с кабельными держателями, ключами, резаками, замками и т.д. Просто прекрасно».

«Из тех средств, что имеются на тренажёре, сделали максимально приближенные к реальности условия, — добавил Андрей Бабкин. — Все основные моменты внекорабельной деятельности очень хорошо вписались в отведённое время. Есть состояние удовлетворённости от выполненной работы и ждём следующей тренировки, чтобы закрепить эти навыки».

Ждать космонавтам новой встречи с тренажёром «Выход-2» недолго, ведь уже в конце следующей неделе им предстоит сдавать зачётную тренировку по внекорабельной деятельности."

Познавательные фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27854/





> Разрабатываемый в России пилотируемый космический корабль "Орел", предназначенный для полетов к Луне, оказался на две тонны тяжелее, чем ограничение по массе, утвержденное "Роскосмосом"...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191213/1562337579.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> Номерами мобильников не обменялись?


Наверное созваниваются периодически, по работе))

С мобильной связью в РФ всё более-менее нормально))  

Возможно у проектантов проблемы с кадрами и утерей конструкторской школы.

----------


## OKA

"  На стартовом комплексе для ракет-носителей «Ангара» космодрома Восточный в соответствии с графиком, утверждённым Госкорпорацией «Роскосмос», 15 декабря 2019 года начался монтаж технологического оборудования. Крупногабаритные емкости для хранения кислорода и азота транспортированы с площадки хранения Промышленной строительно-эксплуатационной базы на строительную площадку, и специалисты ЦЭНКИ и подрядных организаций приступили к их монтажу.

Строительные работы шли с опережением графика, что позволило приступить к монтажу емкостей намного раньше. Резервуары входят в состав системы заправки жидким кислородом и системы обеспечения азотом. Уникальное технологическое оборудование весом 93 тонны и длиной 36 метров.

Наземно-технологическое оборудование для строительства стартового комплекса космического ракетного комплекса «Ангара» поступает в филиал ЦЭНКИ — Космический центр «Восточный» (входят в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») с сентября 2018 года. Ежедневно прибывает и выгружается от 2-х до 15-ти единиц техники. За год на космодром прибыло более ста единиц автомобильного транспорта и 37 железнодорожных вагонов — это почти 600 мест технологического оборудования. Уже сейчас на Восточном находятся составные части 17 систем, а в полном объёме поставлено пять.

Из крупногабаритных частей технологического оборудования филиал принял: 7 емкостей объемом 250 м3 и весом 92 т каждая, 4 емкости объемом 180 м3 и весом 24 т каждая, 30 составных частей кабель-заправочной башни весом от 6 т до 40 т.

Для хранения наземно-технологического оборудования силами филиала были подготовлены 5 мест хранения на территории Промышленной строительно-эксплуатационной базы площадью более 70 000 м²: это и открытые площадки для хранения крупногабаритного груза, и склады с соблюдением необходимого температурно-влажностного режима. Для выгрузки оборудования используется специальная техника."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27865/

----------


## OKA

" Первая многоразовая ступень американской ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 во вторник после запуска японско-сингапурского спутника связи совершила успешную управляемую посадку на плавучей платформе у берегов штата Флорида, сообщает компания-разработчик SpaceX.
       Ракета Falcon 9 в 03:10 мск стартовала с 40-го космического стартового комплекса на авиабазе на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида с телекоммуникационным спутником JCSat-18/Kacific-1, предназначенным для предоставления услуг широкополосного доступа к сети интернет в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе.
       По данным SpaceX, через две минуты после старта от американской ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 отделилась первая многоразовая ступень, которая затем произвела автоматическую мягкую посадку на плавучей платформе Of Course I Still Love You ("Конечно, я все еще люблю тебя") в 650 км от побережья штата Флорида в Атлантике.
       Данная первая ступень уже использовалась при запуске двух грузовых кораблей Cargo Dragon к Международной космической станции, в частности, в мае и июле 2019 года.
       Компания SpaceX во вторник также попытается впервые "поймать" многоразовый обтекатель ракеты. Специальные морские суда Ms. Tree и Мs. Chief, находящиеся в Атлантике, будут ловить обе его створки, спускающиеся на парашютах, в свои надводные сети.
       Все прежние попытки сделать это после запусков ракет SpaceX не удавались из-за неблагоприятных условий на море. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...523792&lang=RU


" Американская ракета-носитель Falcon 9 во вторник успешно вывела на геостационарную орбиту японско-сингапурский телекоммуникационный спутник JCSat-18/Kacific-1, предназначенный для предоставления услуг широкополосного доступа к сети интернет в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе, сообщает компания-разработчик ракеты SpaceX.
       Запуск был осуществлен в 03:10 мск с 40-го космического стартового комплекса на авиабазе на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...523793&lang=RU

" Спасательным судам не удалось поймать в надводные сети створки головного обтекателя ракеты Falcon 9 после ее запуска во вторник с авиабазы на мысе Канаверал, сообщила компания-разработчик SpaceX.
       Как сообщалось, американская ракета-носитель Falcon 9 успешно вывела на орбиту японско-сингапурский спутник связи.
       SpaceX планировала впервые "поймать" две половинки обтекателя, которые спускались на парашютах после отделения от ракеты над Атлантикой, с помощью специальных судов Ms. Tree и Мs. Chief.
       Спасательные суда "Ms. Tree и Мs. Chief чуть-чуть не успели, пытаясь поймать половинки обтекателя. Команда работает над тем, чтобы вернуть их для возможного использования в будущем запуске", говорится в сообщении компании в "Твиттере"..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...523796&lang=RU


"  На космодром Байконур 15 декабря 2019 года прибыл железнодорожный состав со средствами выведения ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева по программе запуска космических аппаратов серии «Экспресс».

В настоящее время специалисты предприятий Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» проводят работы по разгрузке из вагонов блоков ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» и головного обтекателя и их подготовке к хранению до начала пусковой кампании в интересах российского спутникового оператора ФГУП «Космическая связь».."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27869/

----------


## OKA

" КОСМОДРОМ ВОСТОЧНЫЙ (Амурская обл.), 16 дек — РИА Новости. 

"Роскосмос" планирует разработать универсальный космический модуль-лифт для доставки полезной нагрузки с орбиты Луны на ее поверхность, рассказал журналистам глава госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин.

По словам Рогозина, такой "лифт", помимо всего прочего, будет выполнять коммерческие заказы для "оправдания колоссальных средств, которые потребуются для его реализации".

Руководитель "Роскосмоса" также сообщил, что первый пуск ракеты "Ангара" с пилотируемым кораблем "Орел", который разрабатывают для полетов к Луне, может состояться в августе-сентябре 2023 года.
"Комплексные испытания (стартового комплекса. — Прим. ред.) и выход на обеспечение пуска, который намечен на август-сентябрь 2023 года. Мы сейчас говорим о пуске ракеты-носителя "Ангара-А5" и рассчитываем, что этот пуск будет осуществлен вместе с новым пилотируемым кораблем нового поколения", — заявил он на пресс-конференции на космодроме Восточный.

Рогозин напомнил, что к концу 2022 года стартовый комплекс должны достроить, после этого начнутся автономные испытания.

У Роскосмоса запросили еще 18 млрд рублей на "лунный" корабль "Орел"

Создание нового российского космического корабля "Орел" (ранее назывался "Федерация") для полетов к спутнику Земли идет уже десять лет. Его испытательный запуск изначально хотели провести в 2015 году, а первый пилотируемый полет — в 2018-м.

Сейчас первый испытательный запуск корабля "Орел" запланирован на 2023 год, беспилотный — на 2024-й, пилотируемый полет к МКС — на 2025-й. В 2026 и 2027 годах также могут состояться полеты на "Ангаре", а в 2028-м — первый старт на ракете сверхтяжелого класса "Енисей". 
Тогда же, в 2028 году, летные испытания корабля хотят завершить, чтобы перейти к его эксплуатации. В планах на 2029 год — облет Луны, на 2030-й — высадка российских космонавтов на ее поверхность."

https://ria.ru/20191216/1562437687.html

А "жить, в эту пору прекрасную..." придётся кому, например ?   :Biggrin: 

http://literatura5.narod.ru/nekrasov_doroga.html

)) 

https://twitter.com/VKO_Russia/statu...31016678166528

----------


## OKA

"  Из Гвианского космического центра 18 декабря 2019 года в 11:54:20 мск был осуществлён пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-СТ-А» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат-М» и пятью космическими аппаратами на борту. Пуск и полет прошли в штатном режиме.

В соответствии с циклограммой полета спустя 22 минуты 43 секунды после старта от разгонного блока отделился первый космический аппарат — COSMO-SG, спустя еще 2 часа 2 минуты — орбитальный телескоп CHaracterising ExOPlanets Satellite. В 16:05 и 16:07 мск произошло отделение трех коммерческих спутников.
Генеральный директор Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрий Рогозин: «Миссия во Французской Гвиане успешно завершена. Поздравляем всех причастных, а Ракетно-космический центр „Прогресс“ особо поздравляем с успешным завершением пусковой кампании 2019 года!»

Средства выведения Роскосмоса — ракета-носитель «Союз-СТ-А» (производства РКЦ «Прогресс») и разгонный блок «Фрегат-М» (производства НПО Лавочкина) — отработали без замечаний. Данный запуск продемонстрировал эффективные возможности разгонного блока «Фрегат» по выведению нескольких космических аппаратов на различные орбиты.

Для разгонного блока «Фрегат» данный пуск стал 81-м и 23-м из Гвианского космического центра. Космический аппарат COSMO-SG обеспечит непрерывность функционирования уже работающей на орбите группировки малых спутников COSMO SkyMed, наблюдающих за бассейном Средиземного моря, а CHEOPS представляет собой малый аппарат, предназначенный для исследования экзопланет."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27876/

----------


## OKA

" Космический корабль Starliner вышел на незапланированную орбиту из-за аномалии в системе подсчета полетного времени Mission Elapsed Time (MET), сообщил в Twitter глава НАСА Джим Брайденстайн.

В Boeing заявили, что Starliner не достигнет МКС и выведен на орбиту, позволяющую космическому кораблю через 48 часов приземлиться на территории полигона «Белые пески» (штат Нью-Мексико). Там же отметили, что на космическом корабле осталось только 75 процентов топлива, необходимого для миссии к МКС, которое будет потрачено на проведение летных испытаний.

Ранее 20 декабря НАСА сообщило, что Starliner вышел на нештатную, но стабильную орбиту, поскольку не произошло включения двигателя, необходимого для его сближения с МКС.

Тяжелая ракета-носитель Atlas V с космическим кораблем Boeing Starliner, являющимся второй американской заменой российскому «Союзу МС», запущена с базы ВВС США на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида) 20 декабря в 06:36 по времени восточного побережья (в 14:36 по московскому времени).

В марте к МКС впервые летал (также в беспилотном режиме) SpaceX Crew Dragon.

В сентябре 2014 года НАСА назвало компании SpaceX и Boeing победителями тендера в рамках программы Commercial Crew Transportation Capability (CCtCap), предполагающей создание американских космических кораблей для доставки астронавтов к МКС.

Последний пилотируемый полет НАСА в космос проходил в июле 2011 года — после закрытия американской программы Space Shuttle доставка людей на МКС осуществлялась исключительно советско-российскими одноразовыми трехместными кораблями «Союз ТМА», «Союз ТМА-М» и «Союз МС»."

https://lenta.ru/news/2019/12/20/sta...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

"  На космодроме Байконур продолжаются работы по подготовке к пуску ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с разгонным блоком «ДМ-03» и российским метеорологическим спутником «Электро-Л» № 3. Старт запланирован на 24 декабря 2019 года в 15:03 мск.

Утром 21 декабря в соответствии с графиком работ ракета космического назначения была доставлена на стартовый комплекс площадки № 81 космодрома и установлена на пусковую установку. После подвода башни обслуживания и подключения коммуникаций специалисты предприятий российской ракетно-космической отрасли приступят к работам по графику первого стартового дня.

В течение нескольких дней будут проведены автономные проверки космического аппарата «Электро-Л» № 3, ракеты-носителя «Протон-М», разгонного блока «ДМ-03», а также заключительные операции системы управления ракеты. 23 декабря состоится заседание технического руководства по результатам испытаний систем ракеты космического назначения, а утром 24 декабря — заседание государственных комиссий для принятия решения на заправку и последующий пуск.

Разработка и изготовление космических аппаратов «Электро-Л» ведутся в соответствии с Федеральной космической программой России. Космические аппараты входят в состав геостационарной гидрометеорологической космической системы «Электро» и предназначены для обеспечения подразделений Федеральной службы России по гидрометеорологии и мониторингу окружающей среды, а также других ведомств оперативной гидрометеорологической информацией. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27887/

----------


## OKA

"  Стартовавшая 27 декабря 2019 года в 02:11 мск с Первого государственного испытательного космодрома Плесецк ракета-носитель легкого класса «Рокот» успешно вывела на расчетную орбиту космические аппараты связи «Гонец-М». Данным пуском завершается эксплуатация этой модификации ракеты-носителя.

Все предстартовые операции и старт ракеты-носителя прошли в штатном режиме. Космическая головная часть ракеты «Рокот» в составе разгонного блока «Бриз-КМ» и космических аппаратов в установленное время отделилась от второй ступени ракеты-носителя. Космические аппараты выведены на расчетную орбиту и переданы на управление.

Жидкостная двухступенчатая ракета легкого класса «Рокот» спроектирована в ГКНПЦ имени Хруничева на базе межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты РС-18 и предназначена для выведения малых и средних космических аппаратов на солнечно-синхронные и околополярные орбиты.

Использование в составе РКН «Рокот» разгонного блока «Бриз-КМ» позволяет реализовывать различные схемы выведения полезной нагрузки, в том числе, групповое выведение космических аппаратов на одну или несколько орбит. За летную историю ракеты-носителя «Рокот», с 2000 года, был произведен 31 пуск в рамках федеральных и коммерческих программ.

В настоящее время в ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») разрабатывается техническая документация на модернизированную версию ракеты-носителя «Рокот» с заменой импортной элементной базы на российскую."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27904/



Познавательно про космолёты :

https://warspot.ru/16119-boevye-raketoplany-chelomeya

----------


## OKA

"  Пуск самой мощной на данный момент китайской ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-5" ("Великий поход-5") со спутником связи "Шицзянь-20", осуществленный в пятницу, признан успешным, заявили в Национальном космическом управлении КНР.

Ракета стартовала с космодрома Вэньчан в провинции Хайнань в 20.45 по местному времени (15.45 мск), и примерно через 2220 секунд спутник вышел на заданную орбиту с параметрами 192 километра (перигей) на 68 тысяч километров (апогей).

"Миссия признана успешной", - говорится в заявлении ведомства.

"Чанчжэн-5" - самая мощная китайская ракета-носитель нового поколения. Ее высота составляет 56,97 метра, диаметр основной ступени - пять метров, а стартовая масса 870 тонн. Она способна вывести на низкую околоземную орбиту 25 тонн груза, а на геостационарную переходную орбиту – до 14 тонн. В качестве топлива для "Чанчжэн-5" используются жидкий кислород и жидкий водород.

Ракета-носитель "Чанчжэн-5" играет крайне важную роль в будущем китайской программы пилотируемых полетов и исследований дальнего космоса. Впервые пуск ракеты-носителя "Великий поход-5" был совершен 3 ноября 2016 года и был успешным, однако во время второго пуска в 2017 году произошла авария из-за неполадок в двигателе первой ступени, в результате был потерян спутник связи "Шицзянь-18".

Коммуникационный спутник "Шицзянь-20" весом около 8 тонн стал первым китайским космическим аппаратом, основанным на новой платформе DFH-5. По сведениям космического управления, на данный момент это самый тяжелый и передовой спутник Китая на данной орбите. С его помощью планируется провести ряд экспериментов, в том числе со связью, а также тестирование полимеров с "эффектом памяти".

"Чанчжэн-5" в следующем году планируется использовать сразу в трех важнейших миссиях китайской космической программы. Она должна будет доставить на Луну зонд "Чанъэ-5" для сбора образцов лунного грунта, после чего зонд должен вернуться на Землю. Второй миссией станет запуск первого китайского марсохода на поверхность Красной планеты, а третьей - вывод на орбиту базового модуля "Тяньхэ" для строительства китайской космической станции.

Для ракет-носителей семейства "Чанчжэн" эта миссия стала 323 по счету. Это последний космический запуск Китая в этом году.

https://ria.ru/20191227/1562954193.html "

  




Фото с
https://www.weibo.com/cgone
https://www.weibo.com/1144250793/ImSadoENv
https://www.weibo.com/casc
https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4454236530131662
https://www.weibo.com/4454236530131662
https://www.weibo.com/5616492130/ImLcmxAG4
https://www.weibo.com/2749360471/ImLxX8wS6

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/884789.html

Батуты китайцам точно не грозят  :Biggrin: 

И орбитальную станцию свою собственную наверняка достроят )

----------


## OKA

" Илон Маск продолжает строительство глобального спутникового интернета.  7 января, пресс-служба компании SpaceX объявила о третьем успешном выводе на орбиту спутников системы Starlink.

Спутники выведены на орбиту с помощью ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, стартовавшей 7 января с космодрома на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида.
 Первая многоразовая ступень Falcon 9, которая использовалась уже в четвёртый раз, через 8,5 минуты после старта в автоматическом режиме совершила мягкую посадку на плавучую платформу Of Course I Still Love You в Атлантическом океане у побережья штата Южная Каролина.

Таким образом, сейчас группировка спутников насчитывает 180 единиц. Ранее владелец компании SpaceX Илон Маск сообщал, что для обеспечения минимального интернет-покрытия потребуется по меньшей мере шесть пусков ракет с 60 спутниками, то есть сеть из 360 аппаратов. Для условно стабильной работы необходимо осуществить 12 пусков, которые позволят создать группировку из 720 аппаратов.

Всего SpaceX планирует запустить в космос 11 943 спутника, которые обеспечат интернет-покрытием условно весь мир. Орбитальная группировка будет представлять собой три подгруппы, разделённые на орбиты разной высоты. Так, 7518 спутников будут действовать на высоте 340 км, ещё 1584 будут работать с высоты 550 км, оставшиеся 2841 займут высоту 1150 км. "

https://warspot.ru/16294-starlink-rasshiryaetsya

Как бы космоломом орбиты не замусорить, случись чего...

----------


## OKA

"  Руководство Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» считает запуск производства универсальных ракетных модулей ракет-носителей «Ангара» на омском Производственном объединении «Полет» (филиал ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева, входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») приоритетной задачей корпорации.

Осуществляется жесткий контроль за изготовлением в текущем году первых ракет «Ангара», а также их передача заказчику — Министерству обороны Российской Федерации. До завершения реконструкции ПО «Полет» Центр Хруничева планирует выпускать ежегодно две ракеты-носителя тяжёлого класса — «Ангара-А5» и одну лёгкого класса — «Ангара-1.2».

В этой связи на переходный период часть полезных нагрузок будет выводиться с помощью ракеты-носителя «Протон-М», часть — на новых носителях «Ангара». Объем производства ракет «Ангара» после выхода на проектную мощность в год составит: восемь тяжёлого класса и две лёгкого класса."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27936/



Познавательно :

----------


## OKA

" Американский грузовой космический корабль Cygnus ("Сигнус") корпорации Northrop Grumman после почти трехмесячного пребывания в составе Международной космической станции (МКС) в пятницу успешно отстыковался от нее и отправился в автономный полет, сообщило Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).

       Операция по отстыковке "грузовика" от американского сегмента станции - модуля Unity была завершена в 09:35 по времени Восточного побережья США (17:35 мск). С помощью 17-метровой дистанционной руки-манипулятора Canadarm-2 корабль был отведен от станции на безопасное расстояние и выпущен в автономный полет.

       Особенностью нынешней операции по расстыковке стало то, что она полностью осуществлялась по командам с Земли без участия экипажа МКС.

       Через 24 часа после отхода корабля МКС он должен будет осуществить вторую свою миссию - вывод на орбиту группу научных мини-спутников, сообщило NASA. Затем по командам с Центра управления полетами NASA в Хьюстоне Cygnus будет сведен с орбиты и сгорит в плотных слоях атмосферы.
       Корабль забрал с собой со станции мусор и отходы общим весом 2,6 тонны.

       Как сообщалось, выведенный на орбиту в начале ноября прошлого года с помощью ракеты-носителя Antares "грузовик" Cygnus доставил на МКС около 3,7 тонн груза, в том числе продовольствие, а также оборудование и материалы для проведения десятков научных исследований.
       Миссия была осуществлена в рамках коммерческого контракта NASA с корпорацией Northrop Grumman, которой принадлежит ракета-носитель и автоматический грузовой космический корабль.

       Это был уже 12-й полет космического "грузовика" корпорации Northrop Grumman на МКС. Был также еще один неудачный запуск в 2014 году, когда корабль не долетел до станции вследствие аварии ракеты-носителя Antares. Первый успешный запуск Cygnus состоялся 18 сентября 2013 года.
       Корпорация Northrop Grumman планирует 9 февраля направить к МКС очередной грузовой космический корабль Cygnus в рамках контракта с NASA по снабжению станции..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...526356&lang=RU



" Сокращено количество испытательных пусков тяжелой "Ангары", сообщил представитель КБ "Салют" Центра им Хруничева Юрий Клименко.

  "Объемы летных испытаний сокращаются, даже для пятой "Ангары" было десять пусков, теперь всего шесть пусков. Для "Амура" (модификация Ангары А-5 для запусков с Восточного, - "ИФ") будет еще меньше", - сказал он на Королевских чтениях по космонавтике в Москве.

   В 2020 году планируется возобновить испытания ракеты-носителя "Ангара А-5".

       Как сообщали в Роскосмосе, Минобороны в текущем году будут поставлены первые две ракеты. Ранее возобновить пуски ракеты планировалось в декабре 2019 года.

       Космический ракетный комплекс "Ангара" (КРК) предназначен для запусков экологически чистых ракет-носителей различных классов. В семейство входят лёгкие носители "Ангара-1.2", средние - "Ангара-А3", тяжёлые - "Ангара-А5" (модификация "А5М" (модернизированная), и повышенной грузоподъемности - "Ангара-А5В".
       Последний пуск ракет-носителей семейства "Ангара" произошел в 2014 году. Как показали результаты испытания, ракета потребовала доработки. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...526324&lang=RU



" Космический инфракрасный телескоп «Спитцер» завершил свою работу ﻿после почти 17 лет. Телескоп навсегда ушел в режим спячки 30 января 2020 года, сообщается на сайте NASA.

«Спитцер» был запущен в космос в августе 2003 года и стал одной из четырех «Великих обсерваторий». Его задачами были наблюдения в инфракрасном диапазоне за самыми разными объектами во Вселенной, такими как области звездообразования, туманности, коричневые карлики, астероиды и кометы Солнечной системы, экзопланеты и далекие галактики. Так например, телескоп открыл новое кольцо Сатурна и сыграл главную роль в открытии землеподобных планет в системе TRAPPIST-1.

Первоначальная «холодная» научная программа была рассчитана на два с половиной года, однако она неоднократно продлевалась, вплоть до мая 2009 года, когда запасы жидкого гелия, охлаждавшего телескоп, кончились. Однако два модуля его основного научного инструмента IRAC (Infrared Array Camera), ведущие наблюдения в коротковолновой части инфракрасного диапазона, не потеряли свою функциональность, из-за чего работа телескопа возобновилась в рамках «теплой» наблюдательной программы.

Изначально агентство хотело отключить телескоп в начале 2019 года, однако после того, как до 2021 года был отложен запуск в космос нового телескопа «Джеймс Уэбб», программу «Спитцера» продлили до начала 2020 года. Дальнейшая работа обсерватории невозможна, так как «Спитцер» слишком сильно удалился от Земли, из-за чего инженерам все сложнее удерживать правильную ориентацию его солнечных панелей и передающей антенны, поддерживать нужную температуру оборудования, а также наводиться на цели наблюдений.

29 января 2020 года специалисты получили от телескопа последние научные данные, а 30 января передали ему команду на перевод в постоянный режим гибернации. Подтверждение выполнения команды было получено в 01:30 по Москве 31 января 2020 года, после чего руководитель проекта Джозеф Хант (Joseph Hunt) объявил об официальном завершении работы телескопа...

Ранее мы рассказывали о том, как «Спитцер» разглядел ударную волну невидимого джета галактики М87, сфотографировал туманность-бабочку, показал панораму нашей галактики, не нашел атмосферы у близкой экзопланеты земного типа и рассмотрел галактику Веретено и область звездообразования в Цефее.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/01/31/Spitzer-end



"  Команда автоматической станции «Вояджер-2» смогла вернуть аппарату работоспособность, которую тот потерял во время сбоя в работе, из-за чего все научное оборудование оказалось отключено. Сбой произошел из-за перерасхода электроэнергии двумя бортовыми системами, сообщается в твиттере миссии.

Два зонда программы «Вояджер» были запущены для исследования Солнечной системы в 1977 году. Аппараты смогли сблизиться и исследовать четыре планеты-гиганта, а затем направились к окраинам Солнечной системы. Первоначальный срок их функционирования оценивался не больше чем пять лет, однако на сегодняшний день продолжительность их работы составляет более 42 лет. 

Сейчас «Вояджер-2» находится на расстоянии 123,6 астрономических единиц от Земли, а «Вояджер-1» — на расстоянии 148,7 астрономических единиц, это самый удаленный рукотворный объект. Оба аппарата уже покинули гелиосферу, однако не вышли за пределы Солнечной системы, граница которой находится за пределами внешнего края Облака Оорта, на расстоянии около ста тысяч астрономических единиц от Солнца.

25 января 2020 года «Вояджер-2» не выполнил запланированный маневр разворота для калибровки магнетометра. Анализ телеметрии показал, что из-за задержки в ходе выполнения команд для совершения маневра, аппарат оставил в одновременной работе две системы, потреблявшие слишком много энергии. Автоматическая подпрограмма защиты от сбоев отключила научное оборудование, чтобы скомпенсировать дефицит электроэнергии. Специалистам потребовалось несколько дней, чтобы оценить ситуацию, столь большой срок вызван удаленностью станции от Земли, из-за чего время полета сигнала туда-обратно составляет 34 часа. 28 января инженерам удалось отключить одну из систем, потреблявших слишком много энергии, и снова включить научные приборы. Сейчас команда ученых определяет работоспособность других систем аппарата, предполагается, что возобновление сбора научных данных и их передача на Землю состоится в ближайшее время.

О том, что происходит на границе гелиосферы и межзвездного пространства по данным «Вояджеров», можно узнать из нашего материала «Выйти из пузыря».

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/01/30/voyager-2-now-work




Но самое прикольное вот это :

https://nplus1.ru/images/2020/01/29/...453040de3c.gif

" NASA выбрало Axiom Space в качестве компании, которая построит и будет обслуживать первый частный и коммерческий обитаемый модуль на Международной космической станции. Кроме того, компания также собирается построить еще два полноценных модуля и один модуль-купол для наблюдения за Землей и самой станцией. Ожидается, что первый модуль отправится к МКС в 2024 году.

Международная космическая станция находится под управлением нескольких государственных космических агентств, создающих и запускающих модули, а также проводящих исследования. Однако поскольку строительство и поддержание работы станции требует огромных ресурсов, NASA и другие агентства на протяжении последних лет все чаще привлекают частные компании к работе на МКС. Например, часть исследований на станции проводятся по заказу частников.

Кроме того, частные компании предлагают пристыковывать к МКС свои модули для космического туризма или других применений. В 2016 году на МКС появился первый частный модуль, причем помимо этого он также стал первым надувным. Он собран из жестких элементов каркаса и мягких, состоящих из ткани и изолирующих материалов. После стыковки с МКС модуль надулся и значительно увеличился в размерах. Основная миссия модуля заключается в проверке концепции надуваемых модулей, хотя помимо этого ему нашли применение в качестве грузового отсека.

В будущем NASA планирует использовать на МКС не только экспериментальные модули, но и полноценные, которые можно было бы использовать для коммерциализации станции. Для этого агентство объявило программу NextSTEP-2, в рамках которой NASA выбирало компанию, которая получит доступ к стыковочному узлу модуля «Гармония» американского сегмента МКС.

В конце января представители NASA объявили, что выбрана компания Axiom Space, которая получит доступ к узлу и разрешение на запуск одного обитаемого модуля. Пока решение NASA носит принципиальный характер, а условия контракта и точные сроки будут согласованы в будущем.


Сама Axiom Space рассчитывает отправить первый модуль к МКС во второй половине 2024 года. Он будет представлять собой большое обитаемое пространство, рассчитанное на проживание до восьми членов экипажа. Они могут быть как космическими туристами, так и космонавтами, выполняющими исследования.


Панорамный модуль Axiom Space


Если испытания первого модуля пройдут успешно, компания планирует присоединить к своему сегменту еще два похожих обитаемых модуля, а также панорамный купол, объем и суммарный размер окон которого будет превышать таковые у модуля «Купол». Перед тем, как срок работы МКС подойдет к концу (пока этот момент намечен на 2024 год, но его планируют перенести на 2028 год), к сегменту присоединят как минимум один служебный модуль, который позволит отсоединить его от МКС и превратить в самостоятельную станцию.


Станция после завершения строительства сегмента и отстыковки от МКС Axiom Space

Другая сфера, которую NASA отдает частным компаниям — доставка астронавтов на МКС. Для этого еще перед последнем полетом Space Shuttle, который состоялся в 2011 году, агентство объявило программу по разработке и эксплуатации частных космических кораблей. До получения итогового контракта дошли две компании: SpaceX и Boeing. Обе компании в 2019 году провели испытания своих аппаратов в беспилотном режиме, однако только у SpaceX они оказались успешными: во время первого запуска Boeing CST-100 Starliner не смог выйти на расчетную орбиту и через несколько дней приземлился на военном полигоне, так и не добравшись до МКС.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/01/29/nasa-axiom

Т.е. у амеров через 8 лет должна быть своя многофункциональная (в т.ч. военная) орбитальная станция, с отработанными ср-вами доставки.  Ещё + модули от ESA, японцев и пр. вассалов))

У китайцев тоже. 

А у нас... 

Ну, наверное, остатки старых модулей от МКС))

----------


## OKA

Познавательное мнение :

https://soldier-moskva.livejournal.com/441504.html

----------


## OKA

"  В соответствии с решением Государственной комиссии сегодня утром, 3 февраля 2020 года, ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат-М» и британскими спутниками связи OneWeb на борту была вывезена из монтажно-испытательного корпуса и установлена на стартовом комплексе площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур.

После проведения работ по установке ракеты в пусковое устройство и вертикализации к ней были сведены мачты обслуживания. Затем расчеты предприятий российской ракетно-космической отрасли приступили к выполнению операций по графику первого стартового дня: проводятся автономные испытания систем и агрегатов полезной нагрузки, ракеты-носителя и стартового комплекса.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат-М» и 34 спутниками OneWeb запланирован на 7 февраля 2020 года в 00:42:41 мск. Отделение разгонного блока от третьей ступени состоится через 562 секунды после старта. В течение следующих 3,5 часов в соответствии с циклограммой полета космические аппараты будут отделяться от разгонного блока «Фрегат-М».

Первые шесть спутников OneWeb были запущены с Гвианского космического центра с помощью ракеты-носителя «Союз-СТ-Б» 28 февраля 2019 года. В общей сложности компания намеревается развернуть на околоземной орбите порядка 600 спутников и начать их коммерческое использование в 2020 году. К 2021 году OneWeb намерена обеспечить 24-часовое покрытие Земли связью.

Низкоорбитальные космические аппараты OneWeb предназначены для обеспечения наземных потребителей высокоскоростным интернетом напрямую через спутниковую связь. Орбитальная группировка будет состоять из 18 плоскостей по 36 спутников в каждой. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27982/

----------


## Avia M

"Сейчас у нас 48 действующих астронавтов. Нам потребуется больше, чтобы управлять космическими кораблями, которые отправятся в разные уголки космоса, чтобы расширить изведанные границы в рамках миссий Artemis и за их пределами", - отмечает NASA.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/7739527

Опять на бусы будут ценности у "аборигенов" выменивать... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Анализ данных радиолокационных наблюдений показал, что пролетевший в начале февраля на расстоянии около 2,71 миллиона километров от Земли потенциально опасный астероид 2020 BX12 — это на самом деле двойная система из тел диаметром не менее 165 и 70 метров. Об этом сообщается на сайте обсерватории Аресибо.

Околоземный астероид 2020 BX12 из группы Аполлонов был открыт 27 января 2020 года при помощи системы телескопов ATLAS (Asteroid Terrestrial-impact Last Alert System) на Гавайях, когда он находился на расстоянии около 2,71 миллиона километров от Земли. Объект был классифицирован как потенциально опасный для Земли, минимальное расстояние пересечения орбиты (MOID) в случае 2020 BX12 составляет 302 тысячи километров. Несмотря на это, данный астероид не представляет в настоящее время опасности для нашей планеты. Орбита 2020 BX12 сильно вытянута и наклонена к плоскости эклиптики, ее перигелий находится на расстоянии 0,76 астрономических единиц от Солнца, а афелий  — в 2,44 астрономических единиц от Солнца. Один оборот вокруг Солнца астероид совершает за 2,02 года.

Вечером 3 февраля 2020 года астероид максимально сблизился с Землей, а 4 и 5 февраля были проведены его радиолокационные наблюдения при помощи телескопа Аресибо. Оказалось, что астероид, который изначально считался одиночным объектом с размером менее одного километра, на самом деле представляет собой двойную систему. Более крупное сфероидальное тело имеет диаметр не менее 165 метров и совершает один оборот вокруг собственной оси примерно за 2,8 часа, его спутник имеет диаметр около 70 метров и совершает один оборот вокруг собственной оси за 49 часов. Расстояние между двумя телами в системе составляет не менее 360 метров, а период обращения объектов вокруг друг друга может быть как 15-16 так и 45-50 часов.

Ранее мы рассказывали, как прокравшийся мимо Земли астероид обнаружили за сутки до близкого пролета, как «Хаббл» увидел у астероида 6478 Gault второй хвост, а также о том, как наземный телескоп VLT разглядел пролетевший мимо Земли на скорости свыше 70 тысяч километров в час двойной астероид.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/13/2020-BX12-yeeee

Раньше их замечали уже на отлёте от планеты, и нервно каментили))

Всё равно пока нет против них средств дальнего обнаружения и перехвата. Ну и уничтожения или коррекции траектории.

----------


## OKA

"  Американская ракета-носитель Antares с грузовым космическим кораблем Cygnus в пятницу со второй попытки должна стартовать к Международной космической станции (МКС), сообщает Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).

       Запуск намечен на 15:43 по времени Восточного побережья США (в 23:43 МСК) с космодрома NASA Уоллопс, который размещается на одноименном острове у атлантического побережья американского штата Вирджиния.

       Первоначально старт ракеты с "грузовиком" к МКС планировалось осуществить еще 10 февраля по московскому времени, однако он был отменен менее чем за три минуту до запуска в связи с выявленными неполадками в работе наземных систем управления и неблагоприятными погодными условиями. Далее запуск был перенесен еще на сутки для проверки работы наземных систем - до 14 февраля.
       По сообщению NASA, после неудачной попытки запуска были проведены работы по замене датчиков наземных систем управления и проверена их работоспособность. Кроме того, перед предстоящей попыткой запуска были заново загружены важнейшие свежие материалы для проведения орбитальных исследований.

       Погодные условия в районе космодрома в пятницу на 80% благоприятны для проведения запуска.

       Стыковка корабля Cygnus с МКС запланирована на 16 февраля. Она будет осуществляться путем захвата сблизившегося со станцией "грузовика" дистанционной рукой-манипулятором станции Canadarm-2 и последующим присоединением его к американскому модулю Unity.
       Запуск осуществляется в рамках коммерческого контракта NASA с корпорацией Northrop Grumman, которой принадлежит ракета-носитель и автоматический грузовой космический корабль. Cygnus должен будет доставить на МКС около 3,6 тонн груза, в том числе продовольствие, а также оборудование и материалы для проведения десятков научных исследований.

       В частности, корабль везет на станцию мобильную космическую лабораторию для проведения экспериментов по выращиванию тканей и клеток в космосе, изучению последствий воздействия микрогравитации на потерю костной массы, а также бактерии кишечной палочки для опытов по производству биотоплива. Кроме того, после расстыковки с МКС на борту Cygnus планируется устроить пожар для изучения условий распространения огня в невесомости.

       Корабль пробудет в составе МКС три месяца - до 11 мая. 25 мая по командам с Центра управления полетами NASA в Хьюстоне Cygnus будет сведен с орбиты и сгорит в плотных слоях атмосферы. Корабль заберет с собой со станции мусор и отходы общим весом около 2,5 тонн.

    Это будет уже 13-й полет космического "грузовика" корпорации Northrop Grumman к МКС. Был также еще один неудачный запуск в 2014 году, когда корабль не долетел до станции вследствие аварии ракеты-носителя Antares. Первый успешный запуск Cygnus состоялся 18 сентября 2013 года. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527157&lang=RU

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"  NASA решило перенести запуск ракеты-носителя Antares с грузовым космическим кораблем Cygnus.

Как передает «Интерфакс», вместо субботы стыковка корабля с МКС запланирована на 18 февраля.

Ранее, 10 февраля, запуск ракеты отменили всего за две минуты до назначенного старта.

Космический грузовик Cygnus должен доставить на МКС 1,6 тонны оборудования, около тонны научного груза, а также грузы для экипажа и некоторые другие объекты."

https://www.rosbalt.ru/world/2020/02/15/1828116.html

----------


## OKA

" Отработанная ступень советской ракеты-носителя "Циклон-3" разрушилась на орбите спустя 29 лет после ее запуска, сообщила 18-я эскадрилья контроля космического пространства ВВС США.

       "18-я эскадрилья космического контроля подтверждает, что разрушение носителя SL-14 (с номером 21656 по идентификации Командования воздушно-космической обороны Северной Америки, и международным обозначением - 1991-056B) произошло 12 февраля в 10:46 по всемирному координированному времени (13:46 мск), - говорится в сообщении. - Отслеживаем 75 образовавшихся в результате обломков".

       При этом отмечается, что "свидетельств того, что разрушение было вызвано столкновением с другим объектом, нет".
       Советская трехступенчатая ракета "Циклон-3" была запущена 14 августа 1991 года с космодрома Плесецк.

       Этот носитель лёгкого класса обеспечивал запуск космических аппаратов массой до 4 тонн на низкие и средние околоземные орбиты. Ракета разработана в КБ "Южное" в 1970-х гг. на базе существующей двухступенчатой межконтинентальной баллистической Р-36.

       Ракета-носитель "Циклон-3" предназначалась для проведения запусков автоматических космических аппаратов научного, прикладного, коммерческого назначения на круговые и эллиптические орбиты в диапазоне от 150 до 1000 км. С её помощью на приполярные орбиты выводились космические аппараты исследования природных ресурсов Земли, погодных явлений, активности Солнца, а также картографические спутники и космические аппараты в интересах обеспечения национальной безопасности и обороны России.

       Эксплуатация ракеты завершена. Последний запуск "Циклон-3" был осуществлен в 2009 году. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527221&lang=RU


Интересно, эту эскадрилью контроля в космокомандование передадут, или ВВС в ВКС переименуют))

----------


## OKA

" Президент Казахстана Касым-Жомарт Токаев подписал закон "О ратификации протокола о внесении изменений и дополнений в соглашение между правительством Казахстана и правительством РФ о создании на космодроме "Байконур" космического ракетного комплекса "Байтерек" от 22 декабря 2004 года", сообщила в субботу пресс-служба главы государства.

       Как сообщалось ранее, протокол подписан в Москве 22 августа 2018 года.

       Протоколом предусматривается замена ракеты-носителя в проекте - с ракеты-носителя "Ангара" на перспективную российскую ракету-носитель среднего класса, а также места строительства на базе космического ракетного комплекса "Зенит-М", который выводится из аренды космодрома "Байконур".

       Документ также оговаривает финансирование реализации проекта между казахстанской и российской сторонами.

       Ранее сообщалось со ссылкой на заключение мажилиса парламента, что согласно положениям протокола, казахстанская сторона обеспечивает финансирование: содержания и эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры космического ракетного комплекса "Зенит-М", на базе которого предполагается создание комплекса "Байтерек", после их исключения из состава объектов, арендуемых российской стороной; реконструкции и модернизации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры космического ракетного комплекса "Зенит-М"; создания учебно-тренировочных средств подготовки персонала по эксплуатации стартового и технического комплексов; отведения районов падения отделяющихся частей ракет-носителей на территории Республики Казахстан; модернизации системы телекоммуникационного и информационного обеспечения.

       Российская сторона обеспечивает финансирование создания ракеты-носителя и средств транспортирования ее составных частей, модернизации технических комплексов разгонного блока, космического аппарата и космической головной части.

       Срок начала летных испытаний космического ракетного комплекса "Байтерек" с ракетой-носителем среднего класса - в 2022 году.

       Протоколом предусматривается также вывод из аренды объектов космического ракетного комплекса "Зенит-М" и передача их казахстанской стороне, использование ракет-носителей среднего класса с высоким уровнем экологической безопасности.

       "Работа построена таким образом, что за наземную часть отвечает казахстанская сторона, и мы ориентировочно $233 млн будем тратить на модернизацию "Зенит-М", то есть стартовой площадки, с 2020 года.

 А российская сторона отвечает непосредственно за производство ракетоносителя "Союз-5" и на эти работы предполагается выделение средств около $916 млн", - уточнял ранее министр цифрового развития, инноваций и аэрокосмической промышленности Аскар Жумагалиев."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527217&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

"  Продолжаются работы по вывозу фрагментов ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б», которая успешно стартовала с космодрома Байконур 7 февраля 2020 года. Вывоз обнаруженных ступеней осуществляется из района падения, расположенного в Свердловской области и ХМАО-Югра.

К настоящему времени вывезен бак окислителя второй ступени с переходной фермой и приборным отсеком общей массой около 2 тонн. Кроме того, в этом районе падения найдены и эвакуированы фрагменты головного обтекателя и хвостового отсека третьей ступени. Аналогичные работы завершены 12 февраля 2020 года в другом районе падения, расположенном на территории Республики Казахстан.

Все четыре боковых блока ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» обнаружены в границах выделенного района падения и вывезены для дальнейшей утилизации. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28058/



" Спутники для создания искусственных солнечных затмений запустят в 2022 году


ESA

В 2022 году на околоземную орбиту должны отправиться два спутника нового проекта Европейского космического агентства PROBA-3. Его целью станет исследование  процессов, идущих в солнечной короне в видимом диапазоне волн, сообщается на сайте агентства. Для этого аппараты, работая в паре, будут создавать искусственные затмения.

PROBA-3 станет третьим по счету исследовательским проектом в рамках программы PROBA (PRoject for OnBoard Autonomy), по которой Европейское космическое агентство ведет создание недорогих космических аппаратов для испытания новых технологий спутникостроения и проведения научных наблюдений. Главные задачи PROBA-3 — получение детализированных изображений солнечной короны в видимом диапазоне волн и исследование процессов, идущих в ней. Ученые надеются, что данные, полученные в ходе работы проекта, наряду с данными, получаемыми зондами «Паркер» и недавно запущенным Solar Orbiter, позволят разобраться в проблеме нагрева солнечной короны и механизмах солнечной активности.

PROBA-3 — два небольших космических аппарата, которые будут летать на среднем расстоянии 144 метров друг от друга по высокоэллиптической околоземной орбите с периодом обращения 20 часов, создавая космический коронограф, который будет защищен от рассеянного солнечного света, тем самым обеспечивая четкость получаемых изображений. Один из спутников будет выполнять роль экрана для Солнца, подобного тому, какой создает Луна при полных солнечных затмениях, а второй будет оснащен оптической системой, позволяющей наблюдать за короной. Каждая орбита будет разделена по времени на фазу свободного полета, фазу перестройки аппаратов в нужное положение с точностью до миллиметра и фазу наблюдений, которая будет занимать около шести часов. 

В настоящее время ведется производство и тестирование оборудования для спутников, а углепластиковый прототип экрана, диаметром 1,4 метра, уже прошел испытания. Сроки запуска аппаратов в космос уже сдвигались с 2020 года на второе полугодие 2021 года, а сейчас перенесены на середину 2022 года. Предполагается, что аппараты смогут проработать на орбите не менее двух лет.  "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/17/Proba-3-2022

----------


## OKA

" Автоматическая станция Solar Orbiter успешно развернула антенны и включила датчики нескольких научных приборов, а также прислала на Землю первые данные о характеристиках магнитного поля вблизи аппарата, сообщается на сайте Европейского космического агентства.

Solar Orbiter был запущен в космос 10 февраля 2020 года. Научная программа станции рассчитана на девять лет, она будет исследовать корональные выбросы массы, формирование протуберанцев, определять напряженность магнитного поля в активных областях экваториального пояса Солнца, изучать корону звезды и механизмы ускорения солнечного ветра, а также впервые в истории наблюдать за полярными регионами Солнца и получать их прямые полные изображения.

Станция оснащена комплектом из десяти научных приборов, большинство из которых укрыто под многослойным солнцезащитным щитом. Три из них имеют датчики, расположенные на выдвижной стреле длиной 4,4 метра и определяющие параметры солнечного ветра. Примерно через 21 час после старта, по команде с Земли, были включены два датчика магнитометра — у основания и вблизи конца стрелы. Данные датчиков показывают уменьшение напряженности магнитного поля по мере удаления от аппарата, что является подтверждением выдвижения стрелы. 


ESA; Data: ESA/Solar Orbiter/MAG

13 февраля были успешно развернуты все три антенны инструмента RPW (Radio and Plasma Waves), который будет изучать характеристики электромагнитных полей солнечного ветра. Еще шесть приборов, в основном телескопы, которые будут получать изображения Солнца на разных длинах волн, будут введены в эксплуатацию в ближайшие месяцы, это продлится до конца апреля. В дальнейшем начнется калибровка всех научных инструментов зонда, а первые полноценные научные данные он получит в середине мая.

Станция должна совершить 22 оборота вокруг Солнца, при этом она будет менять наклонение своей эллиптической орбиты при помощи гравитационных маневров вблизи Венеры, что даст ей возможность увидеть полюса Солнца в 2025-2029 годах. В феврале 2021 года Solar Orbiter окажется на расстоянии 0,5 астрономических единиц от Солнца, а в октябре 2022 года — на расстоянии 0,3 астрономических единицы, что составляет около 60 солнечных радиусов.

Ранее мы рассказывали о том, что в 2022 году в космос отправятся два аппарата проекта PROBA-3, которые будут создавать искусственные солнечные затмения для изучения короны.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/18/fi...r-Orbiter-data



Познавательно про "шпиёнов " :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/205986.html

----------


## OKA

"  Российские члены основного экипажа пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-16» — космонавты Роскосмоса Николай Тихонов и Андрей Бабкин будут заменены на дублеров по медицинским показаниям.

Места командира и бортинженера корабля «Союз МС-16» теперь займут космонавты Роскосмоса Анатолий Иванишин и Иван Вагнер. Изменения коснутся только российской части экипажа, астронавт NASA Крис Кэссиди продолжает подготовку к полету в соответствии с установленным планом.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-16» и членами длительной экспедиции МКС-63 запланирован на 9 апреля текущего года со стартовой площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28064/


Странно, в один день заменили :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28063/

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Платформу Odyssey проекта "Морской старт" начали грузить на гонконгский корабль, следует из данных специализированного сайта мониторинга движения судов.
Таким образом, началось перебазирование морского космодрома из американского порта Лонг-Бич на Славянский судоремонтный завод в Приморье. Источник РИА Новости в ракетно-космической отрасли ранее сообщал, что процесс начнется 22 февраля.

По данным сайта vesselfinder.com, гонконгское судно Xin Guang Hua, предназначенное для перевозки тяжеловесных грузов, в частности морских буровых платформ, прибыло в Лонг-Бич 18 февраля.

В четверг стартовая платформа Odyssey подошла к судну, вокруг них находятся четыре буксира.
РИА Новости пока не удалось получить комментарий владельца комплекса — группы S7.

"Морской старт" — плавучий космодром в Тихом океане для запуска ракет модификации "Зенит". Последний 36-й пуск с него состоялся в 2014 году, так как из-за ухудшения отношений Москвы и Киева прекратились поставки российских двигателей РД-171 производства "Энергомаш". Потом "Морской старт" законсервировали.
Читать далее

Группа компаний S7 купила комплекс "Морской старт" в апреле 2018 года. Общая сумма, включая вывод из консервации, составила около 150 миллионов долларов.
В рамках сделки S7 перешли: судно Sea Launch Commander, с которого происходит управление пуском, платформа Odyssey, наземное оборудование в базовом порту Лонг-Бич и интеллектуальные права, принадлежащие компании Sea Launch, включая товарный знак.

В декабре 2019 года S7 сообщила, что Госдеп США разрешил перебазирование "Морского старта" в Россию.
Гендиректор Славянского судоремонтного завода Андрей Якимчук сообщал РИА Новости, что ожидает прибытия "Морского старта" из США в начале марта."

https://ria.ru/20200220/1565029265.html

----------


## OKA

" Компания Astra, участвующая в конкурсе DARPA по скоростному запуску орбитальных ракет, должна до 2 марта запустить ракету с тремя спутниками, а затем запустит еще одну с пока неизвестной полезной нагрузкой во второй половине марта, сообщает GeekWire со ссылкой на главу конкурса. Ракета уже установлена на стартовой площадке космодрома Кадьяк на Аляске, однако из-за погодных условий запуск перенесен на некоторое время.

Агентство перспективных оборонных разработок США (DARPA) в 2018 году объявило конкурс по быстрой подготовке и запуску грузов на околоземную орбиту. По условиям конкурса компании-участники знают лишь список возможных космодромов, а также примерные дату, орбиту и параметры груза. Точные данные компания получает примерно за месяц до запуска, а в случае успеха для получения большей части приза она должна запустить еще один груз с другого космодрома примерно через месяц. Цель конкурса заключается в том, чтобы американские компании и армия получили возможность быстрой и простой доставки небольших грузов на орбиту.

Единственным участником финальной стадии конкурса стала одна компания, причем до недавнего времени официально ее название не раскрывалось. В начале февраля компания Astra публично объявила о своем существовании и том, что именно она будет запускать спутники в рамках конкурса DARPA. Примечательно, что в 2018 году журналисты дважды обнаруживали неизвестный на тот момент стартап, испытывающий небольшую ракету.

До выхода из скрытого режима работы Astra запустила два прототипа ракеты, а в конкурсе будет участвовать третья версия. Она имеет двухступенчатую конструкцию с пятью керосин-кислородными двигателями на первой ступени с тягой 2722 килограмм-сил каждый, и одним двигателем на второй ступени. Ракета способна выводить на солнечно-синхронную орбиту высотой 500 километров спутники массой до 150 килограмм. Ракета имеет длину 11,6 метра и помещается в стандартный грузовой ISO-контейнер. Кроме того, инженеры постарались сделать предполетную подготовку максимально независимой от конкретной стартовой площадки.

DARPA внесло существенное изменение в формат конкурса, разрешив компании провести оба запуска с космодрома на острове Кадьяк у берегов Аляски, правда, объявив об этом в последний момент. Стартовое окно для первого запуска длится с 17 февраля по 2 марта 2020 года. Изначально Astra планировала запустить спутники (один кубсат Prometheus и два идентичных кубсата ARCE-1) 25 февраля, но из-за неблагоприятных погодных условий запуск переносится, пока на неизвестную дату. DARPA заявило, что компании в любом случае предоставят как минимум четыре дня для запуска с благоприятными погодными условиями, даже если они придутся на даты, выходящие за пределы номинального стартового окна.

Если запуск признают успешным, компания получит приз в два миллиона долларов. Если успешным будет и второй запуск, DARPA выплатит еще десять миллионов. Пока второе стартовое окно намечено с 18 по 31 марта, но сроки могут измениться в случае неблагоприятных условий.

До этого в финальной стадии конкурса должны были участвовать еще две компании: Vector Launch и VOX Space (дочерняя компания Virgin Orbit). Vector Launch покинула конкурс из-за объявленного в декабре банкротства, а VOX Space отозвала свою заявку добровольно, решив сосредоточить усилия на подготовке к коммерческим запускам ракеты LauncherOne.

LauncherOne — это легкая ракета, запускаемая с модифицированного самолета Boeing 747. Летом 2019 года Virgon Orbit испытала ракету сбросом с самолета, а первый ее запуск должен был состояться осенью, но был отменен. Предполагается, что он произойдет весной 2020 года.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/25/astra

----------


## OKA

Как обычно, познавательный пост :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/206305.html

----------


## OKA

" Астрономы открыли новый временный спутник Земли, который вскоре покинет свою орбиту вокруг нашей планеты. Это астероид 2020 CD3, который был захвачен гравитационным полем Земли около трех лет назад, но был замечен наземными телескопами лишь недавно, сообщается в твиттере одного из первооткрывателей астероида. 

Околоземный астероид 2020 CD3 был открыт в ночь с 15 на 16 февраля 2020 года астрономами Теодором Прейном (Theodore Pruyne) и Качпером Вежчосом (Kacper Wierzchos) в рамках обзора неба Маунт-Леммон. На момент обнаружения он имел 20-ю звездную величину, 25 февраля Центр малых планет опубликовал подтверждение открытия. Объект имеет диаметр от 1,9 до 3,5 метров, в предположении альбедо как у астероида С-типа, и может относится к группе Амуров или Аполлонов.

Главной отличительной чертой 2020 CD3 стало то, что его можно считать вторым известным на сегодняшний день временным спутником Земли. Такие тела захватываются гравитационным полем планеты и, таким образом, становятся ее естественным спутником, однако, в отличие от нерегулярных спутников внешних планет Солнечной системы, позже покидают свою орбиту. Первым подобным объектом в случае Земли стал околоземный астероид 2006 RH120, который был спутником нашей планеты в течение 18 месяцев, в период с 2006 по 2007 год. Предполагается, что 2020 CD3 вышел на геоцентрическую орбиту примерно три года назад.


Модель орбиты 2020 CD3. В центре белого круга, отвечающего за орбиту Луны, находится Земля.Tony Dunn

Ранее мы рассказывали о том, как прокравшийся мимо Земли астероид обнаружили за сутки до близкого пролета, как «Хаббл» увидел у астероида 6478 Gault второй хвост, а также о том, как наземный телескоп VLT разглядел пролетевший мимо Земли на скорости свыше 70 тысяч километров в час двойной астероид.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/26/2020-CD-3

----------


## OKA

"  На космодром Восточный были доставлены четыре разгонных блока «Фрегат». В таком количестве разгонные блоки космодром принимает впервые. Специалисты ЦЭНКИ — Космический центр «Восточный» совместно со специалистами НПО Лавочкина (входят в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») приняли и установили их на складе блоков Технического комплекса.

Все работы прошли штатно. В режиме хранения разгонные блоки «Фрегат» будут находиться до начала марта 2020 года, именно на этот период запланировано начало работ. Запуски запланированы в рамках пусковых кампаний OneWeb в 2020 году.

Кроме того, в режиме хранения в монтажно-испытательном корпусе находятся пять ракет-носителей «Союз-2.1б», три из них собраны в «пакеты» (сборка первой и второй ступеней). Работы велись в этом году специалистами филиала Космического центра «Восточный» и ракетно-космического центра «Прогресс» (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») в соответствии с графиком. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28110/

https://vk.com/video-30315369_456241299

" Специалисты ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» им. С.П. Королёва (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») в соответствии с графиком предполетных испытаний на космодроме Байконур продолжают работу с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-16». После доставки на полигон он оставался в режиме хранения на территории монтажно-испытательного корпуса площадки № 254.

28 января 2020 года корабль был расконсервирован и установлен в стенд технического комплекса для выполнения плановых операций начального этапа наземной подготовки. В настоящее время он проходит автономные испытания, успешно завершая цикл проверочных включений служебной аппаратуры, диагностику электронно-вычислительного и радионавигационного оборудования, контроль герметичности и тестирование бортовых систем.

Запуск запланирован на 9 апреля 2020 года. Пилотируемый корабль «Союз МС-16» должен доставить на борт Международной космической станции участников 62/63-й экспедиций. Данный пуск станет первым для ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем семейства «Союз МС» и экипажем на борту (запуск в беспилотном режиме состоялся 22 августа 2019 года). Ранее «Союз-2.1а» выводил на орбиту только грузовые корабли и космические аппараты. После 25 сентября 2019 года эта ракета заменила «Союз-ФГ» в миссиях по доставке космонавтов и астронавтов на МКС.

«Союз-2.1а» — российская ракета космического назначения, предназначенная для запусков различных космических аппаратов, в том числе кораблей и спутников. Цифровая система управления ракеты создана инженерами НПО автоматики (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос»): на нее установлен комплект базовых блоков семейства «Малахит». В дальнейшем предполагается поэтапная замена на более современную бортовую цифровую вычислительную машину. Главное преимущество ракеты «Союз-2.1а» по сравнению с «Союз-ФГ» — это цифровая, а не аналоговая система управления. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28111/

----------


## OKA

" Спутник MEV-1 успешно пристыковался к спутнику Intelsat 901, находящемуся на орбите захоронения, сообщается в пресс-релизе Northrop Grumman. Это позволит на несколько лет продлить срок службы телекоммуникационного аппарата Intelsat 901, который уже почти исчерпал свои запасы толпива, необходимые для поддержания ориентации.

MEV — это программа по продлению миссий уже запущенных в космос спутников с помощью других спутников. Первый аппарат MEV-1, запущенный в космос в октябре 2019 года, предназначен для первичного тестирования концепции. Он оснащен электрическими ракетными двигателями для перемещения в космосе, а также механическим захватом и визуальной системой наблюдения, необходимыми для стыковки с другими аппаратами.




Northrop Grumman не раскрывает технические аспекты работы захвата, но известно, что он состоит из стержня, вставляемого в сопло двигателя спасаемого спутника. После стыковки аппарат обслуживания берет контроль положение второго спутника на орбите на себя, что позволяет продлевать срок его работы на несколько лет после израсходования топлива.

Стыковка аппаратов произошла 25 февраля на орбите захоронения с высотой примерно на 290 километров больше, чем геостационарная орбита. Intelsat 901 перешел на нее в декабре 2019 года после почти полного исчерпания запасов топлива. MEV-1 приблизился к Intelsat 901, затем подошел на расстояние 20 метров и после этого произвел окончательное сближение и стыковку. Теперь специалисты обеих сторон будут проверять работу спутников в таком состоянии, а в конце марта MEV-1 с помощью своих двигателей начнет переводить Intelsat 901 обратно на геостационарную орбиту, на которой спутник продолжит свою работу, вещая в Ku- и C-диапазонах.

Ожидается, что после возвращения на геостационарную орбиту Intelsat 901 проработает еще пять лет. После этого MEV-1 отстыкуется и перейдет к обслуживанию другого геостационарного аппарата, который пока не выбран. В конце 2020 года Northrop Grumman запустит аппарат MEV-2, который аналогичным образом продлит миссию другого спутника Intelsat. В будущем компания планирует расширить программу MEV, добавив в свои спутники возможность дозаправки и ремонта.

Помимо спутников, проводящих непосредственную и добровольную стыковку, существуют также спутники-инспекторы, способные дистанционно наблюдать за аппаратами в космосе. Например, с начала 2020 года астрономы-любители заметили, что российский спутник «Космос-2542» практически полностью синхронизировал свою орбиту с орбитой американского разведывательного спутника USA 245.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/27/mev

Cеръёзное достижение.

----------


## OKA

"  В Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина состоялось заседание Главной медицинской комиссии, которая проанализировала данные медицинских обследований командиров и бортинженеров основного и дублирующего экипажей МКС-63. В состав Комиссии вошли представители Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», ЦПК, Федерального медико-биологического агентства, Института медико-биологических проблем РАН, Министерства здравоохранения РФ и Министерства обороны РФ.

По результатам заседания комиссии космонавты Роскосмоса Анатолий Иванишин и Иван Вагнер (основной экипаж МКС-63), а также Сергей Рыжиков и Андрей Бабкин (дублёры) признаны годными к космическому полёту по состоянию здоровья.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблём «Союз МС-16» и членами длительной экспедиции МКС-63 запланирован на 9 апреля текущего года со стартовой площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28134/


"  Руководство РКК «Энергия» (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») во главе с генеральным директором Николаем Севастьяновым встретилось с экипажами пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-16»: основным — в составе Анатолия Иванишина, Ивана Вагнера, Криса Кэссиди и дублирующим — в составе Сергея Рыжикова, Андрея Бабкина, Стивена Боуэна, возобновив традицию «чаепития» в Корпорации перед полетом.

Николай Севастьянов приветствовал экипажи и рассказал, что старт корабля «Союз МС-16», запланированный на 9 апреля 2020 года, состоится с площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур, с которой 22 августа 2019 года отправился на МКС робот «Фёдор». Генеральный директор сообщил, что подготовка ракеты-носителя и корабля идет штатно, он пожелал экипажу удачно сдать экзамены и подготовиться к полету. Заместитель генерального директора, начальник филиала «Байконур» Леонид Баранов рассказал о подготовке на космодроме: ТПК «Союз» прошел комплексные испытания, все готово к встрече экипажа 24 марта и его дальнейшей подготовке к полету.

Анатолий Иванишин выразил благодарность от экипажа руководству Корпорации за пожелания и за возобновление традиции «чаепития» перед полетом, отметив, что очень приятно и полезно встретиться с теми, кто готовит корабль, вкладывая в него все свои знания и душу.

Николай Севастьянов вручил космонавтам сувениры с символикой Корпорации, а основному экипажу медаль с изображением космического корабля «Союз», на котором он 9 апреля отправится на Международную космическую станцию. "

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28124/

----------


## OKA

" Две межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты (МБР) РС-20В будут утилизированы в текущем году силами Центра эксплуатации наземной космической инфраструктуры (ФГУП "ЦЭНКИ"), следует из данных системы "Спарк-Маркетинг".

       Решением конкурсной комиссии, победителем признан единственный участник конкурса - ФГУП "ЦЭНКИ". За эту работу предприятие получит 76,7 млн рублей.

       Согласно техническому заданию, имеющемуся в распоряжении "Интерфакса", к 30 ноября 2020 г. должны быть утилизированы две боеголовки, считающиеся самыми мощными в мире. В России она имеет индекс Р-36М2, шифр проекта - "Воевода". По классификации НАТО - "Сатана".

       Обе ракеты весом 52 тонны каждая хранятся на территории одной из воинских частей на Урале, их доставят к месту утилизации в транспортно-пусковых контейнерах, нейтрализуют и разберут, часть полученных материалов будет реализована, неликвидные материалы - уничтожены.

       Каждая "Воевода" позволит получить более 1,2 кг золота, почти 19 килограммов серебра, 54,5 грамма платины, почти 20 тонн цветных металлов и около 6 тонн черных металлов. После разборки ракеты останется более 26 тонн резинотехнических изделий, стеклопластика и других подлежащих переработке и утилизации материалов.

       Ликвидация ракеты и транспортно-пускового контейнера будут проходить в соответствии с процедурами, предусмотренными Договором между РФ и США о мерах пор дальнейшему сокращению и ограничению стратегических наступательных вооружений (ДСНВ).
       В соответствии с требованиями договора, уведомление об утилизации двух МБР будет направлено американской стороне.
       МБР "Воевода" считается самой мощной ракетой с ядерным вооружением в мире. Может снаряжаться как моноблочной боевой частью, так и разделяющейся. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...528241&lang=RU

Лучше б утилизировали методом запуска какой-нить полезной железяки в космос дальний   :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

*ссылка - https://ria.ru/20190312/1551737071.html*

----------


## OKA

"  Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» на базе Оператора космических средств дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) провела всероссийское совещание с представителями федеральных органов исполнительной власти и органов исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации по вопросу особенностей выполнения заявок на космическую съемку в 2020 году и практического использования результатов космической деятельности в интересах социально-экономического развития Российской Федерации.

В совещании приняли участие более 250 представителей органов государственной власти. Заместитель директора Департамента навигационных космических систем (ГЛОНАСС) Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Валерий Заичко открыл совещание докладом «Возможности российской космической системы ДЗЗ по обеспечению государственных потребителей материалами космической съемки и особенности предоставления данных ДЗЗ в 2020 году».

Участники совещания подвели итоги 2019 года и обсудили планы выполнения заявок на спутниковую съемку в 2020 году, а также возможности практического использования результатов космической деятельности в интересах общества и экономики России. В 2019 году отечественная группировка космических аппаратов дистанционного зондирования Земли позволила получить, обработать и передать в интересах государственных нужд данные высокого разрешения различных территорий страны общей площадью более чем 230 млн кв. км.

Кроме этого, для приема, обработки, хранения и выдачи данных потребителям будут задействованы средства наземной космической инфраструктуры дистанционного зондирования Земли, представленной в виде межведомственной единой территориально распределенной информационной системы. В 2020 году в полную меру заработает Центр приема данных в Антарктиде на станции «Прогресс», а также Центр дистанционного зондирования Земли Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» на зарубежной территории.
«Прежде всего, сформированная группировка в 2020 году будет нацелена на решение задач космического мониторинга пожаров, паводков и наводнений, предупреждения чрезвычайных ситуаций, решения задач в интересах картографического и гидрометеорологического обеспечения. Одной из важных задач является обеспечение государственных органов данными ДЗЗ и продуктами на их основе для повышения социально-экономического развития Российской Федерации и ее регионов», — отметил Валерий Заичко.

Участникам совещания также был представлен состав российской орбитальной группировки для решения задач в 2020 году. Специалисты Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», Научного центра оперативного мониторинга Земли и Российских космических систем также продемонстрировали новейшие технологические возможности, рассказали о конструкторских решениях и обозначили направления дальнейшего развития российской космической системы дистанционного зондирования Земли."

Роскосмос. Итоги по обеспечению потребителей данными ДЗЗ - Новости - Госкорпорация «Роскосмос»

----------


## OKA

" Салат латук, который вырастили на борту МКС, не уступает по количеству полезных элементов выращенному на Земле. При этом микробная среда корней и листьев также оказалась примерно одинаковой. Это означает, что в будущем выращиваемая в космосе зелень не только поможет разнообразить рацион экипажа свежими продуктами, но и будет весьма здоровой едой. Статья опубликована в журнале Frontiers in Plant Science.

Выращивать еду прямо во время космических путешествий — давняя цель NASA и их коллег по всему миру. Свежие овощи и зелень превосходят консервированные по полезности, а за счет рециркуляции воды и других ресурсов их можно будет культивировать вновь и вновь даже в течение длительных космических полетов.

Для исследования перспектив этой идеи NASA доставило в 2014 году на МКС систему Veggie — платформу, имеющую искусственное освещение, систему полива и вентиляции для культивирования растений. В период с 2014 по 2016 год с ее помощью на подушках с субстратом вырастили три партии салата латук, а также цветы и горчицу. 


Veggie с урожаем латука NASA

Астронавты уже пробовали космический салат на вкус, но для включения его в меню необходимо было изучить его питательные свойства. Поэтому часть созревшего урожая на орбите сразу заворачивали в фольгу, замораживали до минус 80 градусов для остановки всех биологических процессов, а после отправляли на Землю. Синхронно с этим, в точной копии Veggie выращивали точно такой же салат, но на Земле, в лаборатории, которая в максимально близкой степени симулировала условия на МКС, непрерывно воспроизводя влажность и температуру на станции. Данные с орбиты поступали каждый день, наземные исследователи повторяли за астронавтами каждый шаг по уходу за растениями, в конце цикла также замораживая образцы. Это было необходимо для того, чтобы сравнение земной и орбитальной зелени было наиболее чистым.

Теперь Кристина Ходадад (Christina Khodadad) и ее коллеги из компании AECOM представили результаты сравнения космического урожая с земным. Для начала они провели микробиологический анализ, высадив бактерии и грибки с образцов растений в благоприятную питательную среду и размножив их для удобства изучения. Выяснилось, что хотя в орбитальном латуке бактерий несколько больше, оба они совершенно безопасны для потребления.

Затем ученые исследовали химический состав салата. Оказалось, что по количеству важных для жизни элементов выращенный в космосе латук ничуть не уступает земному.

Элементный состав салата, выращенного на земле и в космосе


Christina Khodadad et al. / Frontiers in Plant Science

Один из трех космических урожаев превзошел земной по количеству фосфора, натрия, серы и цинка, но ученые утверждают, что это может быть объяснено неучтенными факторами или случайной флуктуацией. В целом же, по их мнению, космический салат ничем не хуже обычного, и его можно включать в меню астронавтов.

Космическая биология — отрасль сравнительно малоизученная, и хоть выращивание зелени на орбите не преподнесло никаких сюрпризов, периодически там случаются и необычные вещи. Например, находившиеся на МКС лабораторные мыши внезапно начали бегать кругами, а в 2017 году мир был взбудоражен обнаружением бактерий на внешней обшивке станции.

Василий Зайцев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/07/lettucefine

Автоматические фермы штука актуальная не только в космосе, но и на флоте, и в дальних гарнизонах, например))

----------


## OKA

"  Концерн «Автоматика» Госкорпорации Ростех создал устройство для защиты данных, передаваемых с Земли на космический аппарат «Меридиан», который был запущен 20 февраля с космодрома Плесецк. Комплекс шифрования обеспечивает безопасную передачу информации по радиоканалу «земля-космос».

Программно-аппаратный комплекс, интегрированный в состав оборудования космического аппарата, обеспечивает шифрование и декодирование данных. Соответствующая аппаратура также установлена на наземных станциях управления, пунктах приема-передачи и обработки данных.

«Установка такого оборудования на космических аппаратах позволяет надежно защитить данные, передаваемые на «Меридиан» с Земли, а также не допустить перехвата управления аппаратом. Разработка является полностью отечественной, что гарантирует отсутствие закладок и иных недокументированных функций», – отметил исполнительный директор Ростеха Олег Евтушенко.

На сегодняшний день комплексами технических средств криптографической защиты информации, разработанными концерном «Автоматика», оснащены космические аппараты различного назначения. Кроме того, концерн создает комплексы контрольно-измерительного и контрольно-проверочного оборудования, обеспечивающие наземные испытания бортовой аппаратуры перед запуском космического аппарата.

«На протяжении 45 лет концерн «Автоматика» является ведущим разработчиком и производителем средств криптографической защиты информации для космического приборостроения в России. Широкая научная база и компетенции концерна позволяют холдингу создавать новые высокотехнологичные продукты для обеспечения обороноспособности и развития экономики России. Разработки концерна универсальны и могут быть адаптированы под нужды заказчиков из самых разных областей», – прокомментировал генеральный директор концерна «Автоматика» Владимир Кабанов.

Напомним, что 20 февраля 2020 года с космодрома Плесецк была запущена ракета «Союз-2.1а» со спутником связи «Меридиан-М». Спутник вместе с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» штатно отделился от третьей ступени ракеты-носителя, был выведен на целевую орбиту и принят на управление наземными средствами Главного испытательного космического центра имени Г.С. Титова Космических войск Воздушно-космических сил России.

Аппарат «Меридиан» предназначен для обеспечения связью морских судов и самолетов ледовой разведки в районе Северного морского пути с береговыми и наземными станциями. Бортовые системы спутника функционируют в штатном режиме.  "

https://rostec.ru/news/razrabotka-ro...arat-meridian/

----------


## Казанец

И именно в этой позе, наиболее удобной для лизания начальственной задницы, ткачиха Терешкова в истории страны теперь так и останется. А что когда-то вроде даже была космонавткой, все конечно забудут

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

" StarLink Илона Маска призвали на войну! "

https://soldier-moskva.livejournal.com/450669.html

))


" Продолжается мониторинг зон ЧС

Оператор российских космических средств дистанционного зондирования Земли Роскосмоса (Научный центр оперативного мониторинга Земли) продолжает оперативный мониторинг чрезвычайных ситуаций посредством российской орбитальной группировки.

С 5 марта по 12 марта 2020 года проведен мониторинг следующих событий по заявкам МЧС России:

    Обстановка в устье реки Бурея в Хабаровском крае;
    лесопожарная обстановка в Республике Хакасия;
    угроза подтопления в Тюменской и Северо-Казахстанской областях;
    паводковая обстановка в Ямало-Ненецком автономном округе.

В рамках деятельности Международной Хартии по космосу и крупным катастрофам российская группировка спутников следила за наводнениями в Боливии и Замбии. С целью космического мониторинга природных и техногенных катастроф по всему миру была запланирована съёмка следующих чрезвычайных ситуаций:

    Активность вулканов в Мексике и Индонезии;
    разлив нефти в Объединённых Арабских Эмиратах;
    прохождение торнадо в США;
    наводнение в Бразилии;
    обрушение гостиницы в Китае.

За указанный период в МЧС России переданы российские данные дистанционного зондирования Земли в объеме около 168 тыс. кв. км (38 маршрутов без учета облачных маршрутов и маршрутов, проходящих по районам интереса нескольких заявок одновременно). В Международную Хартию по космосу и крупным катастрофам переданы данные в объеме около 27 тыс. кв. км (9 маршрутов) по территории Многонационального Государства Боливии и Республики Замбия.

С целью повышения эффективности космического мониторинга 5 марта 2020 года Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» совместно с МЧС России провели совместное совещание по выполнению поручения Совета Безопасности Российской Федерации по организации космического мониторинга паводков и природных пожаров в 2020 году. "

http://www.roscosmos.ru/28178/

----------


## OKA

" Миссия «ЭкзоМарс» стартует к Марсу в 2022 г.

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» и Европейское космическое агентство (ЕКА) приняли решение о переносе запуска второй миссии «ЭкзоМарс» по исследованию Красной планеты на 2022 год.

Совместная проектная группа Роскосмоса и ЕКА с целью рассмотрения рисков и графика миссии провела оценку всех работ, необходимых для получения разрешения на запуск космического аппарата. С учётом рекомендаций генеральных инспекторов с европейской и российской стороны специалисты по проекту «ЭкзоМарс» пришли к выводу, что проведение испытаний, необходимых для подтверждения пригодности всех компонентов космического аппарата для запуска на Марс, требует дополнительного времени.

Основная задача миссии заключается в поиске следов прошлой или настоящей жизни на Марсе, а также в улучшении понимания различных периодов существования воды на планете. Марсоход «ЭкзоМарс», получивший название «Розалинд Франклин» (Rosalind Franklin), оснащён бурильным устройством, позволяющим проникать в подповерхностный слой Марса, а также миниатюрной лабораторией для поиска следов жизни, размещённой в ультрачистой зоне.

В рамках специально проведенного совещания руководители Роскосмоса и ЕКА — Дмитрий Рогозин и Ян Вёрнер — согласились с необходимостью проведения дополнительных испытаний космического аппарата с доработанным оборудованием и с окончательной версией программного обеспечения. Помимо этого, стороны вынуждены были признать, что во время заключительного этапа подготовки миссии «ЭкзоМарс» ход работ был нарушен в связи с общим ухудшением эпидемиологической ситуации в странах Европы. 
Дмитрий Рогозин: «Мы приняли трудное и, вместе с тем, взвешенное решение о переносе запуска миссии на 2022 год. Оно обусловлено прежде всего требованием к максимальной надежности всех систем космического аппарата „ЭкзоМарс“, а также обстоятельствами непреодолимой силы, вызванными ухудшением эпидемиологической ситуации в Европе, что практически остановило возможности рабочих поездок наших специалистов на партнерские предприятия. Я уверен, что меры, которые мы и наши европейские коллеги предпринимаем для успешной реализации проекта, будут оправданы и принесут исключительно положительные результаты при реализации миссии».
Ян Вёрнер: «Мы хотим убедиться в том, что на 100% уверены в успешной реализации миссии. Мы не допускаем ни малейшей вероятности ошибки. Проведение дополнительных испытаний для верификации обеспечит безопасный перелёт и получение максимальной научной отдачи на Марсе. Я хочу поблагодарить команды промышленных предприятий, которые работали круглосуточно в течение почти года для того, чтобы завершить сборку и натурные испытания составного космического аппарата. Мы гордимся выполненной работой, увенчавшейся созданием уникальной концепции марсохода и её практической реализацией. Мы накопили существенный объём знаний, которые позволят завершить оставшиеся работы в возможно короткие сроки».

К настоящему времени всё лётное оборудование, необходимое для выполнения миссии «ЭкзоМарс», интегрировано на космический аппарат. Посадочная платформа, получившая название «Казачок», полностью оснащена 13 научными приборами, а марсоход «Розалинд Франклин» с установленными на нем девятью научными приборами недавно успешно прошёл заключительные термовакуумные испытания во Франции.

Последние испытания по динамическому вытяжению парашютов миссии «ЭкзоМарс» в Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA завершены успешно, основные парашюты готовы к двум заключительным высотным бросковым испытаниям, которые состоятся в марте в Орегоне (США).

В течение предыдущего месяца проводились квалификационные испытания двигательной установки. Десантный модуль и посадочная платформа «ЭкзоМарс» проходили натурные испытания в Каннах (Франция), цель которых заключается в подтверждении устойчивости космического аппарата к неблагоприятным факторам космического полёта к Марсу.

Новый график миссии «ЭкзоМарс» предусматривает запуск ровера и посадочной платформы в августе-сентябре 2022 года. Этот период выбран с учётом баллистических условий, которые позволяют осуществить запуск с Земли к Марсу каждые два года в рамках двух «окон» (краткосрочных периодов) продолжительностью 10 дней каждый. Проект «ЭкзоМарс» станет первой миссией, позволяющей проводить поиск признаков жизни на глубине до двух метров под поверхностью Марса, где существуют уникальные условия для сохранения биологических сигнатур жизни.

***

    Программа «ЭкзоМарс» реализуется совместно Госкорпорацией «Роскосмос» и ЕКА. Помимо миссии 2022 года она включает орбитальный модуль для изучения газовых примесей атмосферы (TGO), запущенный в 2016 году. TGO уже выдаёт важные научные результаты, полученные установленной на борту российской и европейской научной аппаратурой, а также ретранслирует данные марсохода Curiosity и посадочного модуля InSight. Модуль будет использоваться для ретрансляции данных миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2022» после её прибытия на Марс.
    Роскосмос — государственная корпорация, созданная в августе 2015 года для проведения комплексной реформы ракетно-космической отрасли России. Роскосмос обеспечивает реализацию госполитики в области космической деятельности и ее нормативно-правовое регулирование, а также размещает заказы на разработку, производство и поставку космической техники и объектов космической инфраструктуры. В его функции также входит развитие международного сотрудничества в космической сфере, а также создание условий для использования результатов космической деятельности для социально-экономического развития России. В состав Роскосмоса входит более 90 предприятий, расположенных на всей территории России. На предприятиях Роскосмоса работает около 200 тыс. человек.
    Европейское космическое агентство (ЕКА) — это «ворота» в космос для Европы. ЕКА является межправительственной организацией, созданной 1975 с целью формирования и развития космического потенциала Европы, а также обеспечения отдачи от инвестиций в космические проекты на благо граждан Европы и всего мира. В ЕКА входят 22 стран-участниц: Австрия, Бельгия, Чешская Республика, Дания, Эстония, Финляндия, Франция, Германия, Греция, Ирландия, Италия, Люксембург, Нидерланды, Норвегия, Польша, Португалия, Румыния, Испания, Швеция, Швейцария и Великобритания. Словения имеет статус ассоциированного члена агентства. Подписано официальное соглашение о сотрудничестве между ЕКА и семью странами-участницами ЕС. Канада участвует в некоторых программах ЕКА в рамках соглашения о сотрудничестве. "

Роскосмос. Миссия «ЭкзоМарс» стартует к Марсу в 2022 г. - Новости - Госкорпорация «Роскосмос»



" Два «Протона» собрали бракованными болтами. Один из них должен запустить «ЭкзоМарс»

«Роскосмос» перенес первый в 2020 году запуск тяжелой ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с марта на конец мая. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил генеральный директор Государственного космического научно-производственного центра имени Хруничева Алексей Варочко. По его словам, во время проверки качества сборки были обнаружены дефекты конструкционных элементов на двух ракетах-носителях «Протон-М». Второй такой носитель в июле 2020 года должен обеспечить первый запуск в рамках российско-европейской научной миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2020».

В рамках планировавшегося мартовского запуска «Протон-М» должен был вывести на геостационарную орбиту два телекоммуникационных спутника «Экспресс-80» и «Экспресс-103». Как пишут «Ведомости», во время проверки ракет-носителей, собранных в 2015-2016 годах, были обнаружены некачественные болты, используемые во внутреннем крепеже «Протона-М». Эти болты были перекалены на производстве и имеют низкую прочность.

Специалисты приняли решение заменить все некачественные болты новыми. Это будет сделано на космодроме «Байконур» без транспортировки ракет-носителей изготовителю. По предварительной оценке, на замену всех болтов потребуется около 45 дней. Как ожидается, запуск ракеты-носителя в рамках научной миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2020» будет произведен по графику. Как утверждает источник «Ведомостей», близкий к «Хруничеву», обнаружить некачественные болты удалось благодаря строгой программе контроля качества, введенной «Роскосмосом» в 2019 году. На эту программу до 2022 года будут потрачены 450 миллионов рублей.

Ранее стало известно, что марсоход «Розалинд Франклин», который будет запущен в июле «Протоном-М», успешно прошел заключительные термовакуумные испытания. Во время этих испытаний имитировались условия марсианской среды. Аппарат будет работать при атмосферном давлении менее одной сотой земного и температуре окружающего воздуха −120 градусов Цельсия. Во время работы температура внутри марсохода составит −50 градусов Цельсия.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/12/proton

----------


## OKA

" SpaceX успешно вывела на орбиту шестую партию из 60 спутников Starlink. При этом первая ступень Falcon 9, для которой это был уже пятый полет, не удалось вернуть — двигатель ракеты нештатно отключился за несколько секунд до разделения первой и второй ступени, что, предположительно, впоследствии не позволило посадить ее на плавучую платформу. При этом удалось вернуть обе половины головного обтекателя. Прямая трансляция запуска велась на YouTube-канале SpaceX. 




SpaceX позиционирует ракеты Falcon 9 и Falcon Heavy как многоразовые, и уже многократно использовала первые ступени Falcon 9 для последующих запусков. Несмотря на ощутимую экономию, до сих пор неизвестно, сколько запусков на практике может пережить одна первая ступень.

Для очередного запуска спутников Starlink компания SpaceX использовала первую ступень, которая уже четыре раза успешно слетала в космос и вернулась. Однако пятый запуск стал для нее последним — один из девяти двигателей первой ступени отключился за несколько секунд до отделения второй ступени, при этом незадолго до этого можно видеть вспышку, которая указывает на изменившийся процесс сгорания топлива. Илон Маск в твиттере подтвердил нештатное отключение двигателя, но отметил, что это никак не повлияло на успех миссии.

В остальном запуск прошел успешно: вторая ступень вывела 60 спутников Starlink на орбиту, а две половинки носового обтекателя, которые тоже планируется использовать повторно, достали из воды.

Подробнее о системе глобального спутникового интернета Starlink можно прочитать в нашем материале «Для всех, даром».

Николай Воронцов "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/18/almost

----------


## Fencer

ВПЕРВЫЕ В ОТКРЫТОМ КОСМОСЕ https://www.roscosmos.ru/28187/

----------


## OKA

" Контрольно-примерочные испытания переходной системы-адаптера для запуска космического аппарата KOMPSAT-6, которые должны были проходить в Южной Корее, приостановлены в связи с неблагоприятной эпидемиологической обстановкой.

В рамках исполнения контрактных обязательств по обеспечению запуска многоцелевого космического аппарата KOMPSAT-6 в интересах KARI, на прошлой неделе, 10 марта 2020 года, Центр Хруничева (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») осуществил поставку переходной системы со средствами разделения для проведения примерочных испытаний с интерфейсом структурно-тепловой модели космического аппарата.

Однако, по решению сторон, принимающих участие в запуске южнокорейского спутника, в связи с неблагополучной эпидемиологической обстановкой в мире и ограничений в перемещении между странами начало примерочных испытаний переносится до нормализации ситуации.

В рамках контрольно-примерочных испытаний группа специалистов из Центра Хруничева, Airbus Defence and Space и International Launch Services приедет в Южную Корею для проведения испытаний стыковки переходной системы производства ГКНПЦ им. М.В. Хруничева с интерфейсом космического аппарата KOMPSAT-6, установки, натяжения и последующего отстрела замковой ленты производства компании Airbus Defence and Space и замера фактических уровней ударных нагрузок, воздействующих на космический аппарат. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28207/

----------


## Avia M

> " Тренировки человекоподобного робота FEDOR начались на Международной космической станции с конфликта с человеком, однако андроид решил все-таки не обострять ситуацию.


"Завязал", дабы не обострять... :Smile: 




> "В результате анализа и общения с космонавтами видим, что робот внутрикорабельной деятельности не так востребован для МКС ввиду того, что на станции постоянно присутствуют космонавты. Он [робот] в большей степени необходим для работы в условиях окололунной базы, которая будет редко посещаемой"


https://tass.ru/kosmos/8041759?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

Как всегда, познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/207066.html




> "Завязал", дабы не обострять...
> 
> https://tass.ru/kosmos/8041759?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews


https://twitter.com/FEDOR37516789/st...36505458712581

----------


## OKA

" Марсоход «Персеверанс» (Perseverance) будущей миссии NASA «Марс-2020» получил два основных компонента системы получения и хранения проб грунта: карусель с буровыми долотами и механизм перемещения и хранения пробирок. Запуск миссии, запланированный на это лето, пока что не был перенесен из-за пандемии коронавируса, сообщается на сайте Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA.

Запуск миссии «Марс-2020» в космос запланирован в период с 7 июля по 5 августа 2020 года, а посадка на поверхность планеты должна совершиться 18 февраля 2021 года. На Марс отправятся ровер, получивший имя «Персеверанс» (Perseverance, «Настойчивость»): он создан на базе конструкции «Кьюриосити» и обладает расширенным комплектом научных инструментов, в том числе 23 камерами. Также в ходе миссии на Марс отправят беспилотный летательный аппарат Mars Helicopter. Аппараты будут работать в кратере Езеро, где в прошлом располагалась речная дельта и можно найти глинистые минералы и карбонаты, которые могли образоваться в присутствии жидкой воды и сохранить следы древней марсианской жизни. Кроме того, марсоход будет изучать климат Марса, собирать пробы образов грунта для последующей доставки на Землю и сможет опробовать технологии, которые используют в ходе будущих пилотируемых полетов к Марсу, такие как получение кислорода из атмосферы.

В настоящее время ведутся заключительные работы над ровером и проверка всех его систем в Космическом центре Кеннеди NASA во Флориде: пандемия коронавируса пока что не повлияла на график работ. 
3 марта 2020 года на марсоход была установлена система ACA (Adaptive Caching Assembly), состоящая из семи моторов и более трех тысяч деталей. Ее основной компонент — манипулятор, который будет перемещать заполненные пробоотборные трубки  в герметичное хранилище. 7 марта на верхней части ровера установили карусельный механизм, содержащий девять различных насадок для буровой установки: две для абразивной чистки верхних слоев пород, одну для получения образцов реголита и шесть для получения кернов. 
Перед началом работ механизм обеспечивает подачу либо долота, либо, в случае получения керна, — долота и пробоотборной трубки, которая затем перемещается в систему анализа проб. Сами буровые насадки после использования возвращаются обратно в карусельный механизм.

Наконец, 11 марта была завершена установка и тестирование электропроводки для обеих систем. Через пару месяцев на ровер загрузят комплект чистых пробоотборных трубок, после чего система получения и хранения проб грунта будет окончательно готова к работе.

В середине 2022 года на плато Оксия на Марсе должен высадиться другой марсоход. Он будет работать в рамках миссии «ЭкзоМарс-2020» (совместный проект Европейского космического агентства и «Роскосмоса») и назван в честь Розалинд Франклин.

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/24/pe...-sample-system

----------


## OKA

"  Утром 24 марта 2020 года в Центре подготовки космонавтов состоялись торжественные проводы основного и дублирующего экипажей 63-й длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию, убывающих на космодром Байконур. В составе основного экипажа: Анатолий Иванишин, Иван Вагнер, Кристофер Кэссиди, их дублеры: Сергей Рыжиков, Андрей Бабкин и Стивен Боуэн.

Спустя несколько часов они прибыли на Байконур для завершения предстартовой подготовки. Командиры экипажей доложили членам Технического руководства и Государственной комиссии о готовности к тренировкам, после чего направились в Испытательный учебно-тренировочный комплекс ЦПК. В течение двух недель им предстоит пройти комплекс тренировок, занятий и инструктажей, а также медицинские обследования.

В среду, 25 марта, основной и дублирующий экипажи проведут первую «примерку» (тренировку) в пилотируемом корабле «Союз МС-16». Им будет необходимо отработать механизм действий на местах, ознакомиться с бортовой документацией и выполнить ряд тестов бортовых систем.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с кораблем «Союз МС-16» запланирован на 9 апреля текущего года в 11:05 мск с площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28257/





Познавательно))  :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28248/

----------


## OKA

Тоже познавательно :

https://www.heavens-above.com/main.aspx

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28256/

----------


## Avia M

Главному советскому блокбастеру сегодня исполняется 50 лет. Ровно полвека назад фильм «Белое солнце пустыни» впервые показали на большом экране. Всего за год его посмотрели более 50 миллионов зрителей, а российские космонавты и вовсе сделали это традицией. Теперь каждый экипаж смотрит картину перед стартом, чтобы полет прошел благополучно.

https://www.ntv.ru/novosti/2313643/?...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Запуск российского космического аппарата "Луна-26", который проведет стереосъемку поверхности Луны и выберет место для будущей высадки российских космонавтов, намечен на ноябрь 2024 года, говорится в материалах НПО Лавочкина - предприятия изготовителя аппарата, имеющихся в распоряжении РИА Новости.
Согласно плану работ, запуск планируется на *13 ноября 2024 года*.

https://ria.ru/20200407/1569666136.html

Достойный пример планирования! :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

9 апреля 2020 г. Транспортный пилотируемый корабль "Союз МС-16" с российско-американским экипажем пристыковался к Международной космической станции (МКС) в автоматическом режиме, сообщает "Интерфакс".

----------


## Avia M

Спускаемый аппарат пилотируемого космического корабля «Союз МС-15» с россиянином и двумя американцами — членами экипажа Международной космической станции (МКС) — приземлился в степи в 147 км юго-восточнее города Жезказган в Казахстане в пятницу. 

https://iz.ru/1000993/2020-04-17/soi...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Пилотируемый корабль "Орел", который создается в России, будет оборудован улучшенной системой посадки, которая позволит ему приземляться на шасси.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/8267135?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews

История Бурана поучительна...  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

"Одобрить основные направления развития средств выведения, включающие помимо уже разработанных, высокотехнологические ракеты-носители нового поколения различных классов (сверхлегкие, легкие, средние, тяжелые повышенной грузоподъемности, сверхтяжелые), в том числе с использованием перспективных топлив, материалов, *многоразовых ступеней* и других проектных решений"

https://ria.ru/20200501/1570847207.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Перспективы...

----------


## OKA

" По итогам завершения работ по программе исследования главного конструктора решением Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» работа космического аппарата «Метеор-М» № 2-2 возобновлена в составе орбитальной группировки для выполнения целевых задач.

В настоящий момент информация, получаемая с гидрометеорологического спутника «Метеор-М» № 2-2, используется для решения целевых задач, в том числе по обеспечению спутниковой информационной продукцией потребителей федерального и регионального уровней.

Космический аппарат «Метеор-М» № 2-2 создан в Корпорации ВНИИЭМ (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») и относится к спутникам дистанционного зондирования Земли. Он был запущен с помощью ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» и разгонного блока «Фрегат» 5 июля 2019 года с космодрома Восточный.". 

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про новый китайский корабль :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/211707.html

----------


## Avia M

Роскосмос пригласил руководство американского Национального управления по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) для обсуждения широкого круга проектов и ждет положительного ответа.

На февраль 2019 года был запланирован визит в США главы Роскосмоса Дмитрия Рогозина, находящегося под американскими санкциями. Однако в январе того же года Роскосмос получил от NASA официальное письмо, подписанное главой управления Джимом Брайденстайном, об отзыве этого приглашения.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/8489515?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Бесполезно их "кормить сладеньким"...

----------


## OKA

" Воздушно-космические силы РФ в пятницу с космодрома Плесецк выведут на орбиту четвертый аппарат Единой космической системы "Тундра", предназначенный для обнаружения пусков межконтинентальных баллистических ракет.
       Как сообщал ранее специализированный сайт Spaceflightnow, аппарат должен быть выведен на высокоэллиптическую орбиту с помощью ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" с разгонным блоком "Фрегат-М". Запуск планируется осуществить с космодрома Плесецк 22 мая в 10:00 МСК.
       В 2015, 2017 и 2019 годах на орбиту были выведены первые три новых аппарата системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении (СПРН) - ЕКС-1, ЕКС-2 и ЕКС-3 (обозначенные как "Космос-2510", "Космос-2518" и "Космос-2541").
       Ранее сообщалось, что орбитальная группировка в перспективе будет состоять из 10 аппаратов "Тундра", развертывание которых должно быть осуществлено к 2022 году.
       Они приходят на смену аппаратам спутниковой системы обнаружения стартов межконтинентальных баллистических ракет с континентальной части США - "Око" и "Око-1".
       По данным из открытых источников, в отличие от старых спутников системы "Око" новые аппараты ЕКС "Тундра" способны отслеживать не только сами запуски баллистических ракет с земной и водной поверхности, но и определять параметры их баллистической траектории и вероятные районы поражения. Кроме того, система боевого управления, имеющаяся на борту новых аппаратов, позволяет отдавать через спутники сигнал о необходимости нанесения ответно-встречного удара по противнику.
       Управление спутниками "Тундра", как и спутниками двух предыдущих систем, ведется из Центрального командного пункта СПРН, расположенного в Серпухове-15.
       Аппараты ЕКС "Тундра" (изделие 14Ф142) разработаны в АО "Корпорация космических систем специального назначения "Комета" (Москва) при участии АО "Научно-производственное объединение им. С.А.Лавочкина"."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...532262&lang=RU

----------


## Казанец

А пока вы тут всякие пустые железяки обсуждаете, люди уже вовсю и на Сириус, и на Нибиру летают. Расположение космодромов и виды ракетного топлива указываются. Рекомендуется смотреть целиком:

----------


## OKA

"  22 мая 2020 года, в 10:31 мск с Государственного испытательного космодрома Министерства обороны Российской Федерации (космодром Плесецк) в Архангельской области проведен успешный пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с космическим аппаратом в интересах Минобороны России.

Старт ракеты и выведение спутника на расчетную орбиту прошли в штатном режиме. Через три минуты после пуска ракета-носитель была принята на сопровождение средствами наземного автоматизированного комплекса управления Главного испытательного космического центра имени Г.С. Титова.

В расчетное время российский космический аппарат был выведен на целевую орбиту и принят на управление наземными средствами ВКС. С ним установлена и поддерживается устойчивая телеметрическая связь, его бортовые системы функционируют в штатном режиме. После принятия на управление спутнику присвоен порядковый номер «Космос-2546».

Это третий пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2» с космодрома Плесецк в 2020 году. Летные испытания космического ракетного комплекса «Союз-2» начались на космодроме Плесецк 8 ноября 2004 года. За прошедшие 16 лет с «северного» космодрома проведено 45 пусков ракет-носителей «Союз-2» этапов модернизации 1а, 1б и 1в.". 




Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28559/





> А пока вы тут всякие пустые железяки обсуждаете, люди уже вовсю и на Сириус, и на Нибиру летают. Расположение космодромов и виды ракетного топлива указываются.


Пока вы там прислушиваетесь,  да присматриваетесь к разнообразным беседующим гражданам,  очередной русский спутник-шпион бодро забороздил просторы Вселенной  :Wink: 


Кста, познавательно :

https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/148470.html

----------


## Avia M

"Россия как страна, которая всегда была лидером в создании орбитальных станций, должна начать немедленно работу по созданию новой орбитальной станции".

https://tass.ru/kosmos/8554903

В современных реалиях станции с литерой "М" непрактичны?...

----------


## OKA

" Команда межпланетной станции OSIRIS-REx перенесла дату первой процедуры забора грунта с астероида Бенну с августа на середину октября 2020 года. Это связано с необходимостью более тщательной подготовки к ней, а также ограничениями, связанными с пандемией коронавируса, сообщается на сайте NASA.

Автоматическая межпланетная станция OSIRIS-REx предназначена для забора пробы грунта с околоземного астероида (101955) Бенну и ее доставки к Земле. Это позволит всесторонне исследовать вещество астероида класса В, которое могло остаться нетронутым со времен образования Солнечной системы, и сравнить его с грунтом уже исследованных астероидов других типов. Основной рабочей площадкой на Бенну является область «Соловей», которая находится внутри 70-метрового молодого кратера, резервной площадкой назначена область «Скопа», расположенная внутри 20-метрового кратера в экваториальной части астероида. В начале этого года станция совершила близкие пролеты над будущими местами работ, а в апреле провела первую репетицию процедуры забора грунта.

Первоначально первая попытка забора грунта из «Соловья» была намечена на 25 августа 2020 года, однако необходимость более тщательной подготовки к ней, а также ограничение проводимых работ и уменьшение числа специалистов на местах, в связи с пандемией коронавируса SARS-CoV-2, вынудили команду проекта перенести эту операцию на 20 октября 2020 года. Вторая репетиция забора грунта, в ходе которой OSIRIS-REx опустится до отметки 40 метров от поверхности Бенну, также перенесена, теперь она должна быть проведена не 23 июня, а 11 августа.

Всего у OSIRIS-REx будет три попытки взять пробу грунта с Бенну при помощи системы TAGSAM (Touch-And-Go Sample Acquisition Mechanism). Однако, если аппарату удастся набрать достаточное количество вещества астероида (около 60 граммов) в ходе первой операции, то больше попыток производиться не будет. Станция должна покинуть орбиту вокруг Бенну в середине 2021 года и доставить капсулу с грунтом к Земле 24 сентября 2023 года. После прохождения атмосферы капсула выпустит парашюты и совершит посадку на полигоне в штате Юта, а затем будет доставлена ​​в Космический центр Джонсона.

О том, что уже ученые узнали о Бенну благодаря станции можно прочесть в нашем материале «Небесное тело алмазной формы».

Александр Войтюк "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/05/23/OS...Ex-october-tag


Познавательно :

----------


## Avia M

Российская компания "Многоразовые транспортные космические системы" приступила к изготовлению корпуса для прототипа космического корабля "Арго"...

https://ria.ru/20200527/1572034832.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про "Старлинк" :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5898926.html

----------


## OKA

Про предстоящий запуск :

https://esquire.ru/articles/180513-s...m_campaign=amp

Интересное событие))




Всречаются  кадры хроники.

----------


## OKA

" Первый пилотируемый запуск Crew Dragon перенесли на субботу из-за погоды

Компания SpaceX вместе с NASA приняла решение перенести первый пилотируемый запуск космического корабля Crew Dragon к МКС из-за неблагоприятных погодных условий. SpaceX попытается запустить ракету Falcon 9 с Crew Dragon в субботу 30 мая в 22:22 по московскому времени, сообщается в Twitter-аккаунте компании.

Crew Dragon — это пилотируемый космический корабль, который SpaceX разработала в рамках программы NASA по созданию частных американских аппаратов, способных доставлять астронавтов на Международную космическую станцию. В нем инженеры компании использовали множество наработок из грузового корабля Dragon, но также внесли множество изменений. Он способен перевозить четырех членов экипажа и обеспечивать из жизнедеятельность в течение недели.

Начало эксплуатации Crew Dragon неоднократно откладывалось и первый испытательный полет к МКС без экипажа состоялся в начале 2019 года. Первый пилотируемый полет должен был состояться вскоре после этого, но также был отложен из-за взрыва корабля во время испытаний. После анализа испытаний инженеры доработали конструкцию корабля и приступили к подготовке первой с 2011 года отправки американских астронавтов на американском космическом аппарате.

Первый пилотируемый полет Crew Dragon должен был состояться 27 мая 2020 года в 23:33 по московскому времени. Еще до начала предстартовой подготовки специалисты SpaceX и NASA предупреждали о том, что погодные условия могут не позволить запустить корабль в этот день. Кроме того, за пару часов до старта в зоне запуска объявили угрозу возникновения урагана. Одним из факторов, ужесточающих требования к погоде, является то, что после запуска на любом этапе набора высоты может сработать система аварийного спасения экипажа, поэтому требования по погоде распространяются и на места возможного спуска и посадки аппарата. Менее чем за 20 минут до старта специалисты пришли к выводу, что условия не удовлетворяют требованиям безопасности.

Следующая попытка запуска будет предпринята в субботу 30 мая в 22:22 по московскому времени или в воскресенье в 22:00. На момент переноса прогноз показывал, что условия в эти дни будут удовлетворительными с вероятностью 60 процентов.

Boeing CST-100 Starliner, второй аппарат разработанный по программе Commercial Crew Program, совершит первый пилотируемый полет не раньше конца 2020 года. В апреле компания вместе с NASA объявила, что после неудачного беспилотного полета корабль повторит миссию в таком формате и лишь после этого отправится в полет с астронавтами. Предварительно этот полет назначен на четвертый квартал года, и в таком случае возможна ситуация, при которой к МКС будет одновременно пристыковано три разных пилотируемых корабля: Starliner, Crew Dragon и «Союз».

Григорий Копиев ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/05/28/crew-dragon-scrub

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Первая ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon-9, выводящей пилотируемый корабль Crew Dragon компании SpaceX, успешно осуществила в субботу посадку на платформу Of Course I Still Love You в Атлантическом океане. Трансляция запуска идет на сайте Национального управления по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA).

Посадка первой ступени была осуществлена дистанционно через 9,5 минуты после старта ракеты-носителя с космодрома на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида.

Ракета-носитель Falcon-9 с кораблем Crew Dragon стартовала в 15:22 по времени Восточного побережья США (22:22 мск). Запуск осуществлен со второй попытки: в минувшую среду старт был отменен за 17 минут до расчетного времени из-за неблагоприятных погодных условий в районе космодрома.

К настоящему времени корабль уже вышел на орбиту. Его стыковка с МКС, как ожидается, произойдет через 19 часов.".

https://tass.ru/kosmos/8608605

Большое событие, надо признать)) 

Первый полёт пилотируемого аппарата нового поколения с экипажем начался.

----------


## OKA

Про батуты не забыли)) 

" Основатель компании SpaceX Илон Маск после вопроса о реакции «Роскосмоса» на запуск Crew Dragon к МКС, пошутил про «работающий батут». Директор NASA Джеймс Брайденстайн сообщил, что еще не говорил с главой Федерального космического агентства Дмитрием Рогозиным, но видел видеообращение представителя «Роскосмоса».

«Они верят в сотрудничество, и я думаю оно будет крепким»,— сказал господин Брайденстайн во время пресс-конференции. Илон Маск добавил: «Батут работает». Он рассмеялся и сказал, что это внутренняя шутка. Он также сообщил, что человечество может гордиться пилотируемым космическим кораблем Dragon Crew.

Напомним, в 2014 году на фоне обострения отношений между США и Россией глава «Роскосмоса» Дмитрий Рогозин, на тот момент занимавший пост вице-премьера, курирующего вопросы развития космонавтики, предложил США после введения новых санкций доставлять астронавтов на МКС с помощью батута.


«Проанализировав санкции против нашего космопрома, предлагаю США доставлять своих астронавтов на МКС с помощью батута»,— написал тогда господин Рогозин в Twitter.

Запуск ракеты-носителя компании SpaceX состоялся 30 мая с космодрома Космического центра имени Джона Кеннеди во Флориде. Пилотируемый корабль Crew Dragon успешно вышел на орбиту. Впервые после завершения программы Space Shuttle американские космонавты отправились к МКС. Дуглас Херли и Роберт Бенкен должны прибыть на Международную космическую станцию 31 мая.". 

https://www.kommersant.ru/amp/4363972


" В этом году «Роскосмос» планирует провести испытания двух новых ракет и возобновить лунную программу, сообщил руководитель пресс-службы госкорпорации Владимир Устименко. Он положительно оценил запуск Crew Dragon, но отметил, что это «то, что произойти должно было давно».

«Теперь не только русские будут летать на МКС, но и американцы. Ну и замечательно!... Но и мы на месте стоять не собираемся. Уже в этом году проведем испытания двух новых ракет, а в следующем возобновляем нашу лунную программу. Будет интересно!» — написал господин Устименко в Twitter.

Господин Устименко добавил, что важно иметь хотя бы две возможности долететь до МКС. «Ведь мало ли что... В космосе всякое случалось, и обязательно надо иметь минимум две транспортные системы, способные обеспечить присутствие экипажей разных стран на борту МКС»,— добавил он.

Запуск ракеты-носителя компании SpaceX состоялся 30 мая с космодрома Космического центра имени Джона Кеннеди во Флориде. Пилотируемый корабль Crew Dragon успешно вышел на орбиту. Впервые после завершения программы Space Shuttle американские космонавты отправились к МКС. Дуглас Херли и Роберт Бенкен должны прибыть на Международную космическую станцию 31 мая.". 

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4364047?from=hotnews

----------


## OKA

" Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» утвердила основной, дублирующий, а также резервный экипажи (назначаемый в связи с повышенным риском в условиях пандемии коронавируса COVID-19) пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» для полёта на Международную космическую станцию. Запуск на ракете-носителе «Союз-2.1а» с космодрома Байконур запланирован на октябрь 2020 года.

Решением Межведомственной комиссии в основной экипаж 64-й длительной экспедиции на МКС включены космонавты Роскосмоса Сергей Рыжиков (командир МКС-64, командир корабля «Союз-МС») и Сергей Кудь-Сверчков (бортинженер МКС-64, бортинженер корабля «Союз-МС»), а также астронавт NASA Кэтлин Рубинс (бортинженер МКС-64, бортинженер-2 корабля «Союз-МС»).

В дублирующий экипаж вошли космонавты Роскосмоса Олег Новицкий (бортинженер МКС-64, командир корабля «Союз-МС») и Пётр Дубров (бортинженер МКС-64, бортинженер корабля «Союз-МС»), от американского космического агентства NASA — астронавт Марк Ванде Хай (бортинженер МКС-64, бортинженер-2 корабля «Союз-МС»).

В специально сформированный в условиях действующей пандемии коронавируса COVID-19 резервный экипаж войдут космонавты Роскосмоса Антон Шкаплеров (бортинженер МКС-64, командир корабля «Союз-МС») и Андрей Бабкин (бортинженер МКС-64, бортинженер корабля «Союз-МС»).". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28589/

https://www.roscosmos.ru/22341/

Интересная биография у "доктора философии по микробиологии")) 

Долго вирусы изучала. Что они там затевают, эти амеры на орбите?

https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%...BB%D0%B8%D0%BD

Да и увлечения некислые- триатлон и радиолюбительство)) 

Трампу есть из кого комплектовать спецназ батальона" белые колготки"  :Biggrin: 

Вот отмоют от скандала "солдата Маклейн", и по словам Трампа, на Луну отправят барышень))

"Айрон скай"прям какой-то))

----------


## Avia M

Космический корабль Crew Dragon компании SpaceX с астронавтами Дагласом Хёрли и Робертом Бенкеном на борту успешно пристыковался в воскресенье к Международной космической станции (МКС).

https://tass.ru/kosmos/8610665?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Молодцы!
Будем догонять... :Confused:

----------


## Let_nab

> Молодцы!
> Будем догонять...


Думаю для этого надо дополнительно храмов построить и на космодром не одного попа взять, а пятерых!
А я, как карантин закончится, пойду в храм и свечку поставлю, что и остальным рекомендую сделать.
И ещё бы в Конституцию дополнительно об этом пункт внести, про догонять Америку.

----------


## Nazar

> Думаю для этого надо дополнительно храмов построить и на космодром не одного попа взять, а пятерых!


А можно вопрос? Как у NASA дела с капелланами обстоят? С библиями на Апполоне не летали? 
Или, как это у вас обычно бывает, "это другое и тут понимать нужно"?

----------


## Let_nab

> А можно вопрос? Как у NASA дела с капелланами обстоят? С библиями на Апполоне не летали? 
> Или, как это у вас обычно бывает, "это другое и тут понимать нужно"?


*Очень классную тему подняли! Очень классную! Можно пообсуждать.*

Ну, про НАСА не ко мне вопрос. Хотя..., сейчас Гугл может на многое ответить. 
Мне стало интересно. Для общего кругозора. А в частности я вот поГуглил и в том числе на английском, так информации что вот как у нас - как официально заявляет «Роскосмос» (ранее был пост со ссылками - Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса), что Отец Сергий (Бычков) носит звание духовника корпорации, а также имеет звания заслуженного испытателя космодрома и заслуженного испытателя космической техники, он не только служит на космодроме (_тут для меня интересно стало - наверно и допуск имеет секретности, я ведь, чтоб туда попасть командировочным специально даже справку делал о том что у меня допуск СС_) , но и преподает в воскресной школе в городе и издает приходскую газету - я так и не нашёл, чтобы в НАСА официально заявляло про своего кадрового духовника или как Вы пишите капеллана, (_добавлю шире_) муллы или раввина, которые бы освящали на старте их космические корабли и экипажи.
Так что, в НАСА нет "заслуженных испытателей космодрома на мысе Канаверал" или "заслуженных испытателей космической техники НАСА" в должности капеллан, мулла, раввин или православный батюшка...

Я пытался найти какую-то официальную или публичную связь любой религии с НАСА, ну чтоб в процессе создания или запуска космического корабля официально участвовали представители любого религиозного культа. Дело в том, что Первая поправка к Конституции США, принятая 15 декабря 1791 года, провозглашает отделение церкви от государства. То есть, как и у нас в статье 14 Конституции РФ - религия отделена от государства. То же самое и в США. И я нашёл вот такой интересный факт, что у них за этим следят, в частности, чтобы в НАСА не было ни малейших проявлений религиозности. При этом, личное право человека, который персонально совершает религиозные обряды, ничем не ущемляется, так как это всё они должны делать во вне служебное время и не на служебной(государственной) территории космодрома или исследовательского центра. При этом, мне попалось высказывание со ссылкой на их официальный документ, что любые проявление религии в госструктурах США должны быть "не публичными".

В частности. Были любопытные ссылки. 
Вот такая "Атеисты в США оспаривают законность гранта NASA Центру теологических исследований" - https://sib-catholic.ru/ateistyi-v-s...-issledovaniy/

Потом посмотрел ваш посыл по поводу Библии на Аполлоне. Кстати, если бы не ваш посыл, то я бы не знал эту историю, а так нашёл и почитал. Делаю небольшой перепост для других форумчан:
_...В 1967 году в результате пожара во время подготовки к полету на Луну погибли все трое астронавтов «Аполлона-1». Среди них был Эдвард Уайт, ставший первым американским астронавтом, который совершил выход в открытый космос. В одном из интервью Уайт заявил, что мечтает когда-нибудь доставить на Луну экземпляр Библии. Джон Стаут, капеллан и научный сотрудник NASA, решил осуществить желание погибшего астронавта. 
На личные вещи астронавтов налагаются ограничения по объему и весу. Поэтому для доставки на Луну вместе с личными вещами экипажа требовалось найти самую маленькую Библию. Было решено напечатать Библию на микро-пленке. Таким образом все 1245 страниц 773746 слов Библии уместились на маленьком кусочке пленки – всего 2,5 x 2,5 см.
Доставка Библии на Луну прошла в обстановке секретности, поскольку проявления приверженности христианству или вообще любой религии в космосе стали для правительства США весьма щекотливым вопросом и противоречили Конституции. В 1968 году, после того, как во время сеанса связи с Землей члены экипажа «Аполлона-8» зачитали отрывки из Книги Бытия в ознаменование Рождества, Лига американских атеистов подала жалобу на НАСА, поскольку, с их точки зрения, это импровизированное празднование нарушало принцип отделения Церкви от государства. С тех пор НАСА строго относится к соблюдению закона и правилам. Руководители космического агентства не возражают против того, чтобы астронавты совершали религиозные таинства, как, например, импровизированное причащение во время первого полета на Луну на борту «Аполлона-11», но делали это персонально и не на публике, и тем более не транслировали это в эфир... В истории были и другие случаи, когда астронавты НАСА лично провозили на орбиту экземпляры Библий, но это всё неофициально и в рамках личных прав. Экземпляры были как и в первом случае - на микроплёнке..."
_

Фото этого персонального космического экземпляра Библии на микроплёнке. Поэтому это не традиционный томик, который открыл и почитал на досуге. Всё это чисто символично.



То есть, религия отделена от государства. Доставка Библии было неофициальным, было нарушением, на которое просто закрыли глаза, по причине того, чтобы не ущемлять личное право верующего человека и в некоторой степени символично выполнить желание погибшего человека. Любая религиозность является персональным правом любого человека, но не должна демонстрироваться публично, массово и тем более на государственных общественных мероприятиях и государственных территориях, учреждениях, центрах и космодромах. Это в США чётко определено.

Потом вот интересная история, где НАСА просто на коммерческой основе, как и наши, предоставило свои возможности, не знало что это носило религиозную направленность и поэтому они тут же всё прикрыли. Информация из книги, сделал такой вот скрин с обложкой источника и страничкой. Кликните - увеличится для почитать:




И что за такое - "у вас обычно бывает"? 
Я готов к любой нормальной адекватной дискуссии, без перехода на личности. Я не прав - будьте добры оппонируйте, дайте ссылки и просто напишите в чём я не прав, в чём ошибся или что перекрутил или соврал. Я ведь так делаю. Мои комментарии по сути проблемы, содержательны и конкретны. Но я так же, только в ответ, могу язвить, переходить на личности и использовать разнообразные художественные образы, как и использовать технику демагогии. Естественно, мне это не интересно! Но что я могу поделать - промолчать когда меня подкалывают? Мне интересная дискуссия и общение по делу - с мнением, аргументом, фактом... Вот и тут в посте я вроде по-деловому всё раскрыл. А вот это как "обычно бывает", это больше к тому, что мне начинают вместо либо согласия либо несогласия - переходить на личности.

В данном случае моё желание про свечки и пять служителей культа, вполне серьёзно. Как я могу оскорблять чувства верующих? Это противозаконно! Пять служителей культа на космодроме Роскосмоса, по числу конфессий, чтобы никого не оскорбить. Может действительно у нас "Роскосмос", хоть и в нарушении Конституции РФ, раввина или муллу не сделал заслуженными испытателями государственного космодрома - поэтому Россия и отстаёт во всём. Тогда с Гагариным мы выиграли, видимо потому что антихристы-коммунисты всё сделали и Сатана на их стороне был, но ведь сейчас настал час праведный! Мы сейчас должны догнать и перегнать!

Касаемо "другого и понимать надо", то тут возникает вопрос. Если высшим законом страны определено что религия отделена от государства, то почему на государственных территориях, объектах, с государственной техникой и прочее - у нас проводят публичные мероприятия религиозного культа, причём одной конфессии? Вот тут я соглашусь с вами и присоединюсь к вашему вопросу. Как тут это надо понимать!? Может 1 июля поправку и по этому поводу надо сделать в нашей Конституции, если на деле что-то не так?

----------


## Nazar

Я не верующий и меня это не оскорбляет. 
Просто мне не очень понятен ваш язвительный пост про "догонять". Кстати в чем именно? В том что компания, на деньги НАСА, при участии специалистов НАСА и используя полигоны НАСА и ВВС, впервые за 10 лет, запустила человека в космос?
То-есть сделала то, что Росскосмос делает ежегодно, пусть и не на многоразовых кораблях? Причем здесь попы, свечки и церкви, мне тоже не очень понятно.
Ну и еще. Вы видимо не очень хорошо понимаете, что такое капеллан. Но ладно...Это не важно.
Вы же сами ответили на свой вопрос, приведя мне цитату о Джоне Стауте...



> я так и не нашёл, чтобы в НАСА официально заявляло про своего кадрового духовника или как Вы пишите капеллана





> Джон Стаут, капеллан и научный сотрудник NASA


The Story of The First Lunar Bible: Table of Contents
На одной из страниц, английским по белому, написано, что Стаут трудился в НАСА на должностях "информатика" и капеллана...
Уверен, что так-же как и в Армии и на Флоте, в НАСА существует свой капеллан, несмотря на то, что согласно поправке, государство отделено от церкви, но почему-то наш президент присягает держа руку на Конституции РФ, а американский президент, на библии.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Let_nab

> Я не верующий и меня это не оскорбляет. 
> Просто мне не очень понятен ваш язвительный пост про "догонять". Кстати в чем именно? В том что компания, на деньги НАСА, при участии специалистов НАСА и используя полигоны НАСА и ВВС, впервые за 10 лет, запустила человека в космос?
> То-есть сделала то, что Росскосмос делает ежегодно, пусть и не на многоразовых кораблях? Причем здесь попы, свечки и церкви, мне тоже не очень понятно.
> Ну и еще. Вы видимо не очень хорошо понимаете, что такое капеллан. Но ладно...Это не важно.
> Вы же сами ответили на свой вопрос, приведя мне цитату о Джоне Стауте...
> 
> 
> The Story of The First Lunar Bible: Table of Contents
> На одной из страниц, английским по белому, написано, что Стаут трудился в НАСА на должностях "информатика" и капеллана...
> Уверен, что так-же как и в Армии и на Флоте, в НАСА существует свой капеллан, несмотря на то, что согласно поправке, государство отделено от церкви, но почему-то наш президент присягает держа руку на Конституции РФ, а американский президент, на библии..


Вы как-то предвзяты ко мне. Я просто отвечал на комментарий уважаемого *Avia M*, который и использовал слово "догонять". Причём, соглашусь с ним, что слово "догонять" - уместно. Так как американский аппарат является следующей ступенью освоения космоса. И шаг на эту ступень сделали США, опередив всех. Хотя в США в СМИ это называют прорывом. Так что России с Роскосмосом останется либо плестись в хвосте, либо догонять и идти вровень или обгонять. А уж если Россия претендует быть державой, а не сырьевым придатком коим сейчас является - надо хотя бы догнать прогресс. Кстати, Путин что-то говорил про "прорыв", но..., его походу распилили в Сколково.

Аналитика была, я вот просто сейчас не помню источник, переГуглил и не могу найти текст.., видимо из видео Ютуба. Так аналитическая информация была о следующем. Пока Россия "таксовала" и на советском заделе (тут уместно вспомнить слова Путина про галоши) возила США в космос, они просто так не сидели, а экономили денежки и направили их на исследования и разработку следующего поколения космической техники. Фактически в рекордные сроки они это сделали, оставив "таксистов" наедине с самим собой, если уточнить, то конкретно Рогозина с его батутом. Реальность такова!



Теперь касаемо представителей религиозного культа на государственных должностях в армии США или в НАСА. Я, кстати, ни разу этим вопросом не занимался и не вникал в него. То есть я полный ноль в этом, как и кому они подчиняются, какие полномочия и каков статус... Сейчас вы мне дали повод и в этом расширить свой кругозор.
Я посмотрел некоторые документы. Есть любопытное. Естественно, стразу бросается в глаза противоречие Конституции США, что государство отделено от религии. Если смотреть объективно, то тут реально нарушение Конституции. Однако государство и власть считает это, как вы ранее выразились -  "это другое и тут понимать нужно". В ваших словах - ответ. 

Однако, это явное противоречие не закрыто. Об этом пишут и официально признают в США. По сей день не прекращаются попытки опротестовать как само существование института капелланства (поскольку США – светское государство), так и «засилье» капелланов-христиан, которые, по мнению представителей других конфессий, «слишком настойчиво декларируют собственную религиозную позицию». Не редки скандалы при принятии американской военной присяги, которая заканчивается словами: «Да поможет мне Бог». В статье 6 «Кодекса поведения» военнослужащего, утвержденного в 1995 г., говорится: «Никогда не забуду, что я американский военнослужащий, ответственный за свои поступки и посвятивший себя принципам, которые сделали мою страну свободной. Остаюсь верен Господу Богу и Соединенным Штатам Америки...». Тут тоже по сей день нескончаемые иски в судах. 
При этом, всё же Верховный суд США определил рамки, вернее перевод очень кривой так как это документы с юридической терминологией, как могу перевести - "Суд определил конституционные границы деятельности капелланов в государственных структурах США". Какие это границы - я не знаю. Надо время и искать-переводить. Но факт в том, что тут "государство не считает, что нарушена Конституция" и баста! Подобное и с клятвой Президента на Библии.
Предположу, что атеист может иметь прямое честное и частное мнение, что это всё средневековое мракобесие притянутое за уши и навязываемое людям, что это беззаконие, лицемерие и обман людей на государственном уровне.

Я поискал инфу касаемо "научного сотрудника - капеллана" в НАСА. Информация крохами и я могу утверждать и сравнивать, что это "неосвобождённое" должностное лицо. То есть, объясняю, что в Советской Армии был офицер на должности в Политотделе части как Секретарь парткома части. Это должность была "освобождённая", то есть он и был Секретарём парткома в политотделе. При этом в батальоне части, в том же ОБАТО полка, тоже был Секретарь парткома, но он был не освобождённый, то есть избран коммунистами, но состоял на конкретной штатной должности, к примеру - Начальника штаба ОБАТО. Так вот, я понял из информации от НАСА, повторю, что это научный сотрудник, который и является не освобождённым капелланом, как наш Начальник штаба ОБАТО - Секретарь парткома ОБАТО. Как-то так. Больше ничего не накопал. Если у кого будет больше инфы - было бы интересно посмотреть.

ПС: Хочу порекомендовать очень любопытный документальный фильм Билла Мара "Религиотизм". На Ютубе его банят, а вот есть на торренте и в Одноклассниках. По-любому, найдите пожалуйста время и внимательно посмотрите - не пожалеете.
Ссылка - https://ok.ru/video/86091041387

----------


## Avia M

> надо хотя бы догнать прогресс.


Пост 1346. Выделено о разработках...

Из недавнего: 




> Москва. 19 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - Российская ракетно-космическая отрасль будет заниматься многоразовыми ракетами, но они будут эффективнее ракет, строящихся Илоном Маском, заявил глава госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Дмитрий Рогозин


https://www.interfax.ru/russia/704984




> МОСКВА, 31 мая - РИА Новости. Российские космонавты в будущем могут начать летать к МКС на американских кораблях Crew Dragon и Starliner, сообщил РИА Новости руководитель пресс-службы госкорпорации "Роскосмос" Владимир Устименко.


https://ria.ru/20200531/1572246936.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Nazar

Ну про сырьевой придаток, я в корне не согласен и эта идиома, в прямом смысле этого слова, набила оскомину. 
Про «галоши», вы тоже фразу целиком вспомните, с учетом ее контекста, а то получается как с Курском, где все запомнили лишь «Она утонула». Видео с полной фразой, найти не сложно. Так вот, прослушав заново эту фразу, ответьте сами себе на простой вопрос. Что такого значимого, кроме вооружения, которое мы по большей части раздавали лояльным странам, пользующееся спросом и способное конкурировать, производил СССР? Может это была бытовая техника, легковые автомобили, продукция легкой промышленности, одежда, продукты питания, индустрия развлечений, музыка..? Вот про великое советское кино, ничего плохого не скажу, но в основном, оно было для внутреннего потребления. Так вот, что мы предлагали на мировой рынок, кроме того же сырья и сельхозпродукции, которые с успехом, поставляем на него и сейчас?

----------


## Avia M

> Что такого значимого


Вот Вы затронули тему, в разделе космоса... :Cool: 




> легковые автомобили


Кстати да. Поставлялись на экспорт, и даже "праворукие". Правда непродолжительный период.

----------


## cobra_73

> Ну про сырьевой придаток, я в корне не согласен и эта идиома, в прямом смысле этого слова, набила оскомину. 
> Про «галоши», вы тоже фразу целиком вспомните, с учетом ее контекста, а то получается как с Курском, где все запомнили лишь «Она утонула». Видео с полной фразой, найти не сложно. Так вот, прослушав заново эту фразу, ответьте сами себе на простой вопрос. Что такого значимого, кроме вооружения, которое мы по большей части раздавали лояльным странам, пользующееся спросом и способное конкурировать, производил СССР? Может это была бытовая техника, легковые автомобили, продукция легкой промышленности, одежда, продукты питания, индустрия развлечений, музыка..? Вот про великое советское кино, ничего плохого не скажу, но в основном, оно было для внутреннего потребления. Так вот, что мы предлагали на мировой рынок, кроме того же сырья и сельхозпродукции, которые с успехом, поставляем на него и сейчас?


Так зерно пшеницы мы как раз в советское время и покупали гдето с конца 60-х и по нарастающей. То есть великий Советский Союз, а оно так и есть, это без тени сарказма - бы вынужден благодаря тогдашним "эффективным" манагерам закупать зерновые, имея два мощнейших района для выращивания зерновых, я  про Кубань и Украину. Самое смешное при этом что в тоже время на Кубани "вдруг решили" заняться рисоводством. Бредовое кстати решение.

----------


## Nazar

Поставлялись, в курсе. Ниву очень любили фермеры в Европе, но говорить о конкуренции на мировом рынке АвтоВАЗа и например Тойоты с Фордом, не приходится от слова совсем.

----------


## Nazar

Пшеницу покупали в основном высокосортную, которую не могли вырастить сами в нужном количестве. Так-же не надо забывать, что закупая пшеницу в штатах и Канаде, мы не мало вывозили в «дружественные» страны, любившие жить «на халяву», за правильное голосование в ООН. Надеюсь у Вас нет сомнений, что без кормежки всех этих, по сути бесполезных «товарищей» ( за исключением пары стран ), СССР вполне мог обеспечивать себя зерновыми. Хотя конечно были и полностью провальные годы, в середине 60х, когда собственно и начали «чесаться». 

Ладно, давайте прекратим флудить, здесь о Космосе ветка, и так далеко отошли.

----------


## OKA

Любителям шахмат на заметку)) 

" Во вторник, 9 июня 2020 года, в 11:45 по московскому времени в главном зале московского Музея космонавтики состоится шахматный матч между космосом и Землей, организованный Госкорпорацией «Роскосмос», московским Музеем космонавтики, Федерацией шахмат России и российской социальной сетью ВКонтакте. Партия пройдет ровно полвека спустя после первой шахматной партии «Космос — Земля», которая была сыграна 9 июня 1970 года.

В матче примут участие космонавты Роскосмоса Анатолий Иванишин и Иван Вагнер, которые будут вести сражение с борта Международной космической станции. С Земли шахматную партию будет вести чемпион мира по быстрым шахматам и блицу, двукратный победитель командного чемпионата мира в составе сборной России Сергей Карякин.

Прямой эфир с комментариями на русском и английском языках будет организован Госкорпорацией «Роскосмос», Федерацией шахмат России, Музеем космонавтики и ВКонтакте. 

Посмотреть трансляцию можно на площадке ВКонтакте, которая является официальным онлайн-партнером турнира. Как и 50 лет назад, право первого хода будет предоставлено космическому экипажу.

Юбилейный матч станет кульминацией праздничных мероприятий, посвящённых юбилею легендарной шахматной партии. Так, 18 апреля 2020 года на портале ChessKing.com состоялся большой Космический шахматный онлайн-фестиваль, организаторами которого выступили Госкорпорация «Роскосмос», Музей космонавтики и Федерация шахмат России. Командный шахматный турнир среди сотрудников Роскосмоса, а также открытые лично-командные турниры среди школьников собрали 338 команд со всей России и даже команду из Индии. В общей сложности заявки на участие подали 2 609 человек. В корпоративном турнире работников Роскосмоса приняли участие 26 команд.

«Космос — Земля» — первая в истории шахматная партия, сыгранная между космонавтами в полёте и «представителями Земли» 9 июня 1970 года. Космос представлял экипаж пилотируемого корабля «Союз-9» — лётчики-космонавты Андриян Николаев и Виталий Севастьянов; Землю — руководитель подготовки советских космонавтов, генерал-полковник авиации Николай Каманин и лётчик-космонавт Виктор Горбатко. Вёл трансляцию лётчик-космонавт Валерий Быковский. Партия игралась в день отдыха экипажа и продолжалась около 6 часов. Связь осуществлялась по радио. Обмен ходами происходил при прохождении корабля над территорией СССР. Космос играл «белыми».

Для игры применялись шахматы специальной конструкции, приспособленные к условиям невесомости. Конструктором космических шахмат стал молодой инженер, кандидат биологических наук, сотрудник Института авиационной и космической медицины Михаил Иванович Клевцов. Решения с магнитами исключались из-за чувствительных приборов, но Клевцов придумал простую и оригинальную систему пазов и направляющих. В настоящий момент этот уникальный комплект находится в «Музее шахмат» Федерации шахмат России.", 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28613/

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну про сырьевой придаток, я в корне не согласен и эта идиома, в прямом смысле этого слова, набила оскомину. 
> Про «галоши», вы тоже фразу целиком вспомните, с учетом ее контекста, а то получается как с Курском, где все запомнили лишь «Она утонула». Видео с полной фразой, найти не сложно. Так вот, прослушав заново эту фразу, ответьте сами себе на простой вопрос. Что такого значимого, кроме вооружения, которое мы по большей части раздавали лояльным странам, пользующееся спросом и способное конкурировать, производил СССР? Может это была бытовая техника, легковые автомобили, продукция легкой промышленности, одежда, продукты питания, индустрия развлечений, музыка..? Вот про великое советское кино, ничего плохого не скажу, но в основном, оно было для внутреннего потребления. Так вот, что мы предлагали на мировой рынок, кроме того же сырья и сельхозпродукции, которые с успехом, поставляем на него и сейчас?


Вы действительно предвзяты ко мне. Это по поводу замечания, что я использовал слова\фразу ВВП, якобы вырвав из контекста. Замечу, что я в дискуссии, в процессе её ведения, объективно считаю собеседника заведомо умнее себя. Поэтому рассматриваю его умозаключения серьёзно, а которые считаю неверные - просто его ошибками\заблуждениями совершёнными на основе полученной ошибочной или неверной информации, а не уровнем его знаний…

Касаемо предмета обсуждения, то зря вы считаете, что я «урывками» слушаю речи ВВП. Зря вы так считаете, что я невнимателен и поверхностен.., то есть - с заведомо низким интеллектом, способным усваивать "фразы". Это ошибочно... Так вот... Я его слушаю внимательно. Если бы у него были какие-то письменные труды – то я бы их изучил и законспектировал, как я это делал с трудами деятелей науки в процессе своей жизни и своего самосовершенствования. 

Однако то, что я сейчас могу подытожить из всего услышанного от него за 20+ лет, так это то, что кроме констатации фактов, которые и так известны всем, пустых обещаний и лжи – ничего толкового я так от него и не услышал. Можно специально пообсуждать все его высказывания. Я готов и для меня это не проблема.

Сказанное им конкретно про «галоши», всё его выступление, которое можно вживую послушать с трибуны Государственной Думы, депутаты которой и то были возмущены этой его чушью и зашумели, а тот в ответ попытался жалко аргументировать словоблудием (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onki...ature=emb_logo). 

Что в его речи не понятно? Всё понятно. Естественно слово «галоши» использовано утрированно, но вместе с тем специально подчёркнуто оскорбительно. Из его уст – это не пустые слова или ошибка, а явное выражение политики группы лиц у власти, интересы которых он представляет. Суть всего его выражения – это банальная ложь, цель которой десоветизация, основанная на антисоветской пропаганде.

Я не знаю, почему вы приняли к себе эту ложь как правду, так как достаточно послушать авторитетных людей, а не «носильщиков портфелей»-«говорящие головы», почитать первоисточники, чтобы понять правду. 

Я не буду приводить кучи цифр итогов советских пятилеток - благодаря которым была построена сверхдержава СССР - страна которая победила всю экономику и идеологию Европейского Рейха, страна - которая первой полетела в космос, страна - которая принесла человечеству величайшие достижения и открытия. По своим технологиям, своим оборудованием, своим сырьём…, своими учёными, своими инженерами, своими техниками, своими рабочими… Для аргументации против лжи достаточно привести несколько фактов.

Вот вы задаёте простой вопрос, странный для меня: «Что такого значимого, кроме вооружения, которое мы по большей части раздавали лояльным странам, пользующееся спросом и способное конкурировать, производил СССР?» 
А вы не знаете!? Нет!? Как сказал бы на это генерал Иволгин: «Ну вы, блин, даёте!»

СССР не разменивался на мелочи, чтобы не быть сырьевым придатком Запада, мы имели всё своё и не зависили от Запада. То, что у нас не покупали наши утюги — не значит, что они негодные, а потому как на Западе совсем другая система организация рынка основанная на недобросовестной конкуренции и получении наживы. СССР – был прежде всего конкурентом Западу во всём.

Напомню лишь одну «галошу» сделанную СССР и «НЕНУЖНУЮ» африканцам!

- Асуанская ГЭС, построенная СССР в 1960 году в Египте. Полностью советские технологии! Асуанский гидроузел - это 50% электрогенерации в стране. По сей день водохранилище им. Насера служит предотвращению засух и наводнений, от которых регион периодически страдал на всем протяжении истории. Вокруг озера Насера образовалось значительное количество рыбоводческих хозяйств.



Меня не беспокоит, что я делаю огромные посты на форуме. Дело в том, что «пёрднуть» можно коротеньким постом или даже с трибуны Госдумы - испортив всем воздух, но высказать по теме проблемы невозможно несколькими предложениями.

Вот копипаст выдержки из официального сообщения Министерства Иностранных Дел России (они словами не разбрасываются), по адресу в адресатной строке браузера виден адрес домена - mid.ru - : «О роли России (Советского Союза) в становлении независимости африканских государств.» То есть как раз о том, что «пёрднул» ВВП с трибуны о «ненужных африканцам советских галошах»:

Цинк на официальный сайт МИД России - https://rfsosetia.mid.ru/voprosy-dek...isher%252Fview

_«….«Звездным часом» для российско-африканских отношений стали 60-70 годы. Советский Союз установил дипломатические отношения практически со всеми возникшими независимыми государствами Африки, в развитие которых, как правило, заключались соглашения о торговле, воздушном и морском сообщении, об открытии советских культурных центров. Только со странами, расположенными к югу от Сахары, было подписано порядка 200 таких соглашений.
В 1960 году торгово-экономические отношения поддерживались с четырьмя африканскими странами, в 1970 году. уже с 20-ю, а в начале 80-х  годов – с 37-ю государствами. Сотрудничество фокусировалось на сфере материального производства. Приоритетными секторами стали промышленность и энергетика. Не менее 75% объемов советской помощи приходилось на энергетику, черную и цветную металлургию, машиностроение и горнодобычу. Построенные предприятия производили 4,6 млн. кВт электроэнергии, 4,1 млн. т чугуна, 4,5 млн. т стали, 3 млн. т нефтепродуктов, 3 млн. т бокситов, 1620 единиц металлорежущих станков и т.д. Наиболее широкое и диверсифицированное содействие было оказано Алжиру и Египту, а в Субсахарской Африке – Нигерии, Эфиопии, Гвинее.
Крупные советские проекты в странах Африки южнее Сахары были реализованы в Анголе, Гвинее, Республике Конго, Мали и Нигерии. В их числе совместный российско-ангольско-бразильский проект – строительство ГЭС «Капанда» на реке Кванза (Ангола). Трехстороннее соглашение о строительстве ГЭС было подписано в ноябре 1984 года. За строительные работы отвечала бразильская фирма Odebrecht, за поставку оборудования, монтаж и пусковые операции - СССР. Отдельно между Анголой и СССР был подписан двусторонний протокол о сотрудничестве в области энергетики. Строительство ГЭС, начатое в 1987 году, неоднократно останавливалось в связи с гражданской войной в Анголе и работы были полностью завершены только в 2007 году. Мощность построенной ГЭС – 520 МВт, среднегодовая выработка – 3 млрд кВт/ч, что ставит ее в тройку крупнейших ГЭС на Африканском континенте.
Бокситодобывающий комплекс в Киндия (Гвинея) - крупнейший из 30 объектов промышленного и гражданского значения, построенных при содействии СССР в Гвинее. Соглашение о его возведении было достигнуто в 1968 году, а в 1974 году комплекс был введен в строй. Предприятие добывало 2,5-3 млн. т бокситов в год, 50% от которых направлялись на погашение платежей по кредиту, предоставленному СССР на его строительство (83 млн руб.). Советско-гвинейское сотрудничество по добыче бокситов покрывало треть потребностей алюминиевой промышленности СССР. Всего с 1974 года в СССР было экспортировано 48 млн т бокситов. В настоящее время добычу бокситов месторождения осуществляет «Compagnie des Bauxites de Kindia», с 2001 года принадлежащая российской компании «Русал».
К числу крупных проектов относится горно-обогатительный комбинат в Мфуати (Республика Конго). Договор о совместном строительстве комбината между Республикой Конго и Советским Союзом был подписан в 1971 году В 1973 году объект был введен в эксплуатацию. Предприятие перерабатывало до 65 тыс. т руды и производило 30 тыс. т свинцового концентрата в год. Часть производимого свинца поставлялась в СССР в счет оплаты кредита, обеспечивая нужды советской атомной промышленности. В дальнейшем предприятие было передано конголезской компании.
Цементный завод в Диаму (Мали), построенный при содействии СССР в 1970 году, производил до 50 тыс. т цемента в год. На разведочно-эксплуатационной шахте «Калана» (Мали, 1979 год) осуществлялась добыча золота на глубине 200 метров. До 80% добываемого золота шло в счет погашения советских кредитов. В настоящее время оба объекта находятся в частной собственности.
В 1977 году началось строительство металлургического завода в Аджаокуте (Нигерия) с мощностью в 1,3 млн т стали в год. СССР осуществлял поставку оборудования, строительные и монтажные работы, подготовку нигерийских специалистов. К 1990 году обязательства были выполнены на 90%, однако проект не был реализован по вине нигерийской стороны.
Всего к середине 80-х годов при содействии СССР в Африке было построено около 300 промышленных предприятий, 155 объектов в сельскохозяйственной сфере, около 100 учебных заведений, в том числе 10 высших и средних, 80 профессионально-технических училищ. Профессиональную подготовку получили 480 тысяч африканцев, в том числе в учебных центрах, созданных при содействии СССР, в самих африканских странах – 250 тыс. человек, 150 тыс. рабочих и специалистов в ходе строительства и эксплуатации объектов сотрудничества. Более 80 тыс. африканцев получили дипломы советских ВУЗов и техникумов….»_

Это только Африка… Где советские галоши сделали африканские народы независимыми с их собственной промышленностью принадлежавшей им - народу, а не капиталистам или даже СССР. В этом независимость и свобода, а не в той, что подарили нам в 1991 году!!!

Можно добавить Сирию, в которой сейчас мы проливаем кровь, якобы в «борьбе с терроризмом». Сирия – это многолетний нефтяной партнер СССР, который первым на Ближнем Востоке провозгласил лозунг «арабская нефть – арабам». За помощью обратились к «большому брату» – Советскому Союзу, имевшему серьезные амбиции относительно влияния в арабском мире и свои огромные возможности. Уже в 1968 году было запущено нефтяное месторождения Суэдия, а 1969 году – Румелан и Карачок. Вся нефтяная промышленность Сирии построена СССР без малейшего влияния Запада. Мы сейчас и воюем за эту «никому не нужную» нефтяную промышленность Сирии, которую построили и потом потеряли!

Есть смысл давать ссылки на атомные проекты построенные СССР за рубежом, в социалистических странах, Ближнем востоке, Юго-восточной Азии.., Индии, Вьетнаме, Китае и т.д.? 
Сталепромышленный завод Бхилаи (Индия) 1959 года, который сегодня крупнейший и наиболее прибыльный в Индии. Построенный по образу и подобию московского "Завода имени Сталина" (ЗиЛ), Чанчуньский "Автозавод №1" в Китае которые открылся в 1956 и который сегодня известен в России своей продукцией — под брендом FAW (First Automobile Works). Их сайт на российском рынке - https://trucks.faw.ru/?utm_source=gg&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=2__{cam  paign_id}&utm_content={phrase_id}__%2Bfaw{adtarget  _name}&utm_term={phrase_id}__%2Bfaw{adtarget_name}  &intstats=_cm:1804489657_gb:77831237668_ad:3446063  93899_ph:kwd-296743537563_rn:9047027_dt:c_pt:_sr:&gclid=EAIaIQo  bChMIpMX94OHm6QIVl5AYCh2qXwQ0EAAYASAAEgLJs_D_BwE

Мы поставляли на мировой рынок свои Атомные и Гидро-Электростанции, грандиозные проекты платин, технологии и заводы Металлургической и Нефтедобывающей промышленности, автозаводы, химические предприятия – целыми отраслями промышленности! Что было костем в горле западным капиталистам, которые недополучали за это свои сверхприбыли и готовы бы уничтожить конкурента, но не могли из-за силы СССР - так как тут же получили бы в ответку по полной., поэтому паразиты довольствовались тем что имели... 

Может гондоны-галоши сделанные в СССР или вышиванки сделанные в УССР – мы не поставляли на Запад, но нормальный разумный человек поймёт почему. 


*Поэтому…, считаю вашу точку зрения про "калоши" ошибочной и безосновательной, так как в реальности СССР являлся крупнейшей мировой державой и предлагал и поставлял на мировой рынок целые отрасли промышленности с заводами, фабриками и технологиями.

А теперь сравним с Россией. Может Россия поставить на мировой рынок отдельные целые отрасли промышленности как машиностроение, судостроение, металлургия, нефтедобыча и переработка со своими технологиями, оборудованием и специалистами? Нет. Только сырьё... У нас в России сейчас сеть супермаркетов и то иностранная! Упомянули про "она утонула", то есть не только экипаж спасти но и свою лодку не смогли поднять без иностранцев..., действительно вырвано из контекста. Но дело в том, что суть и возможность России в этой фразе - ни добавить, ни убавить...*

Но меня не ваше ошибочное мнение удручает по «галошам», а то, что вы вроде из СССР, но так не осознали что такое был СССР, не узнали ничего из правды о своей стране откуда вы, чтобы не то чтобы ответить и осудить, но даже не слушать насаждаемую сейчас ложь и антисоветчину про "галоши".

----------


## Let_nab

> Так зерно пшеницы мы как раз в советское время и покупали гдето с конца 60-х и по нарастающей. То есть великий Советский Союз, а оно так и есть, это без тени сарказма - бы вынужден благодаря тогдашним "эффективным" манагерам закупать зерновые, имея два мощнейших района для выращивания зерновых, я  про Кубань и Украину. Самое смешное при этом что в тоже время на Кубани "вдруг решили" заняться рисоводством. Бредовое кстати решение.


Вроде эту тему про зерновой экспорт-импорт СССР обсуждали и переобсуждали. Даже ленивый наверно уже знает правду, а не антисоветские пропагандистские сказки. Тем более нести чушь про "тогдашних эффективных манагеров" - так это стыдоба. А какие сейчас "эффективные манагеры"!?

*Кратенько в вырезках, так сказать аргументом по пустословию антисоветчины:*


Сейчас во всю эффективные пропагандоны рассказывают, что богоносная царская Россия хлеб за границу продавала, а коммуняки-христопродавцы хлеб за рубежом покупали, а сами вырастить не могли.
Вот сегодня эффективный капитализм хлеб и выращивает рекордными объемами, да и за границу продает!







…………………………..


Кстати, почему СССР покупал хлеб у буржуев?

А вот ответ есть в книге «CCCР 100 вопросов и ответов» Издательство Агентства печати Новости, 1980»:

_"…. «Чем объяснить, что царская Россия вывозила зерно, а Советский Союз ввозит его?»
— В 1909—1913 годах, в период наивысшего подъема российского капитализма, страна вывозила за рубеж в среднем 11 миллионов тонн зерна ежегодно. Зерно в те годы было практически монокультурой (88,5 процента посевных площадей), а хлеб — важнейшим продуктом питания крестьян. Сам факт экспорта не означал, что царская Россия имела «излишки»: в 1911 году в стране голодало 30 миллионов человек (каждый пятый), но вывоз зерна в связи с выгодной конъюнктурой на мировом рынке достиг рекордной цифры—13,5 миллиона тонн.
Чтобы интенсивно развивать животноводство с целью дальнейшего увеличения потребления мяса, надо иметь достаточное количество зерна, идущего на корм скоту. В свое время академик Немчинов, один из крупнейших советских экономистов, определил общую потребность страны в зерне: тонна в год на одного жителя. Такие сборы будут реальными в 90-х годах, не раньше.
Пока же, однако, нужда в зерне — и именно в фуражном зерне — сохраняется. К хлебу как таковому это отношения не имеет. Даже самый низкий за последнее десятилетие сбор зерна (140 млн. тонн в 1975 г. — следствие засухи) — это много больше того количества, которое требуется Советскому Союзу для полного, повсеместного и бесперебойного удовлетворения нужд населения в хлебе и в других изделиях из муки.
Сейчас, когда расход зерна на фуражные цели превысил 100 миллионов тонн в год, даже при максимальных по сегодняшним критериям сборах (237 млн. тонн в 1978 году) полностью обеспечить нужды животноводства без импорта зерна трудно. По этой причине Советский Союз и вынужден пока еще импортировать часть фуражного зерна..."_

……………………….

Кстати, а что за цифра указана в тексте? 237 миллионов тонн в 1978 году? А вот министр сельского хозяйства Ткачев говорит, что 127 миллионов тонн.
Экая несостыковочка выходит... В 110 миллионов тонн. Ошибочка примерно на столько, сколько собрала Россия в 2015 году.
Врет, поди, пропагандистская книжка коммуняцкая?


 


Но ведь не может эффективный российский министр врать!!??
А может, министр хотел сказать про РСФСР? Ну оговорился, бывает. Ну или не знает, чем отличается СССР от РСФСР?





127 миллионов было в 1976, но вот год был совсем не рекордный...

А тут Росстат - бах!!!




……………….

И, кстати, да - СССР закупал хлеб за границей.
Во, например,  в 1989 закупил, газета Правда, № 68, 1990:




То есть, практически, столько же, сколько продано за границу по словам министра.

А рекорд побит. Ведь об этом с радостью напечатано и россеянам пропагандируется.

*Мы ещё может сравнивать РСФСР и современную Россию, но всё равно при "не эффективных манагерах" и "убогих" колхозах РСФСР собирала больше зерна, чем "эффективная" Россия сейчас со всеми компьютерами, иностранными комбайнами с ДжПрС и прочими чудесами... Как и СССР на всю страну закупал столько же зерна, сколько эффективная Россия сейчас закупает на свой огрызок от СССР... И в чём радость побед над СССР!?*

Я надеюсь, власть ничем не оскорбил? Вруны и радующиеся современным успешным манагерам не обиделись?

ПС: И это, все сказки (как вот эта про зерно) с намёком будто СССР загнулся что банкрот, было мало мяса, молока или кукурузы, промышленность встала и утюги плохо делали (как сейчас китайцы одноразовые), атомные станции и космические корабли загнулись, или манагеры…вернее хозяйственники-партийцы тупые были – так это полная чушь. СССР уничтожили конкретно люди из высших эшелонов власти, узурпировав и использовав свою безмерную власть над страной и народом – в одночасье просто сменив политический строй. 
При этом никак современные проплаченные пропагандоны, с домами в Лондонах и Ниццах - не могут найти хоть малейшее оправдание или преимущество этой смены политического строя, остаётся только голимо врать на каждом углу....
…..

----------


## OKA

> .... Ладно, давайте прекратим флудить, здесь о Космосе ветка, и так далеко отошли.


Не поспоришь  :Biggrin: 

Познавательный пост : 

https://lozga.livejournal.com/212991.html

----------


## OKA

" Тяжелая ракета-носитель Falcon 9 в четверг успешно вывела на низкую околоземную орбиту новую партию из 60 мини-спутников, предназначенных для продолжения развертывания глобальной сети интернет-покрытия системы Starlink, сообщила компания-разработчик SpaceX.
       Теперь ее орбитальная группировка состоит уже из 480 космических аппаратов. В настоящее время компания SpaceX является крупнейшим спутниковым оператором в мире.
       "Успешный вывод 60 спутников Starlink подтвержден", - говорится в сообщении.
       Запуск двухступенчатой ракеты Falcon 9 компании SpaceX был осуществлен 3 июня в 21:25 по времени Восточного побережья США (4 июня 04:25 мск) со стартового комплекса LC-40 на космодроме NASA на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида.
       Через 15 минут после старта ракеты группа спутников Starlink, масса каждого из которых составляет 260 кг, отделилась от второй ступени и вышла на эллиптическую орбиту высотой от 212 до 386 км. После проверки инженерами SpaceX их работоспособности, спутники с использованием собственных ионных двигателей поднимутся на штатную орбиту высотой 550 км.
       Это уже восьмой вывод на орбиту группы интернет-спутников, начиная с мая прошлого года, в рамках проекта Starlink.
       Тем временем первая многоразовая ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, которая использовалась уже в пятый раз, совершила успешную управляемую посадку на плавучей платформе Just Read the Instructions в Атлантике.
       В перспективе компания SpaceX планирует развернуть орбитальную группировку из 12 тыс. космических аппаратов данного типа (а в последующем из 30 тыс.) для создания полномасштабной сети, которая позволит обеспечить жителей Земли широкополосным доступом в интернет в любом уголке планеты. SpaceX сообщила, что уже в 2020 году спутники обеспечат интернет-покрытием всю территорию Северной Америки, а к 2021 году будет охвачена почти вся планета. Общая сумма инвестиций для реализации проекта оценивается в $10 млрд.
       Владелец компании SpaceX Илон Маск сообщал, что для обеспечения минимального покрытия потребуется, по меньшей мере, шесть запусков ракет с 60 спутниками, то есть 360 аппаратов, а для среднего - 12 запусков, которые позволят создать группировку из 720 аппаратов.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...532909&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

> Никакого «Орла» не существует, хотя мы обещаем провести его первый полет в 2023 году.


Разговор с летчиком-космонавтом, Героем России Федором Юрчихиным о ситуации в отечественной космической отрасли и о звездных перспективах — чужих и своих.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4364751

----------


## OKA

" По программе снабжения Международной космической станции на космодроме Байконур сегодня, 10 июня 2020 года, началась подготовка транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-15» к предстоящему запуску.

В монтажно-испытательном корпусе площадки № 254 космодрома Байконур специалистами Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» им. С.П. Королева (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») проведена расконсервация космического корабля, выполнены подготовка к электрическим испытаниям, проверка и осмотр солнечных батарей, а также проверка цепей пиропатронов изделия и запись исходного состояния систем.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28664/

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания SpaceX планирует создать плавучую морскую платформу, с которой в перспективе будут осуществляться запуски ракет к Луне и Марсу, а также гиперзвуковые туристические полеты вокруг Земли, заявил ее основатель Илон Маск.
       SpaceX уже разместила в сети объявление о наборе инженеров для создания такого морского стартового комплекса, который будет строиться в городе Браунсвилл, расположенном на берегу Мексиканского залива в штате Техас.
       В нем указывается, что в задачи претендента будет "входить работа в составе команды инженеров и техников по разработке и строительству действующего морского ракетного стартового комплекса"."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...533571&lang=RU

Побольше, чем" си лэнч" карапплик получится)) 

Интересно, б/у платформу используют, или новую-спецовую построят)

----------


## OKA

" Между Ракетно-космической корпорацией «Энергия» им. С.П. Королёва (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») и компанией Space Adventures Inc. (США) подписан контракт на осуществление в 2023 году краткосрочной экспедиции двух участников космического полета на борту корабля «Союз МС» на российский сегмент Международной космической станции.

Планируется, что в ходе экспедиции один из участников космического полета совместно с профессиональным российским космонавтом совершит выход в открытый космос из российского сегмента станции.

Ранее, в период с 2001 по 2009 гг, Роскосмосом и РКК «Энергия» по контрактам с компанией Space Adventures Inc. было успешно выполнено восемь краткосрочных коммерческих полетов на российский сегмент МКС на кораблях «Союз». Космическими туристами стали: Деннис Тито (США, 2001), Марк Шаттлворт (Великобритания, 2002), Грег Олсен (США, 2006), Анюше Ансари (США, 2006), Ричард Гэрриотт (США, 2008), Чарльз Симони (США, 2007, 2009) и Ги Лалиберте (Канада, 2009).". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28730/

----------


## OKA

" Американцы разработали собственный ракетный двигатель

США избавляются от российской зависимости в космической сфере. 5 июля, портал defenseworld.net сообщил о том, что компания Blue Origin передала заказчику первый двигатель BE-4 для ракеты Vulcan Centaur.

Ракетный двигатель BE-4 является аналогом российского РД-180, который используется американцами для вывода на орбиту своих спутников. На протяжении долгого времени все космические пуски для нужд ВВС США осуществляла компания United Launch Alliance (ULA), созданная корпорациями Lockheed Martin и Boeing, использовавшая в своих ракетах российские двигатели. Конкуренция со стороны SpaceX и антироссийские санкции вынудили ULA искать нового поставщика двигателей.


​Ракетный двигатель BE-4 defenseworld.net - Американцы разработали собственный ракетный двигатель 

Эксперт космической отрасли Иван Моисеев, ранее занимавший должность научного руководителя Института космической политики, в комментарии информационному агентству «Интерфакс», рассказал, что создание в США аналога ракетных двигателей РД-180 может лишить Россию внешнего рынка в космической сфере. «Мы уже потеряли рынок запусков на Протонах спутников на геостационарную орбиту, у нас нет контрактов, и не предвидится. Это было процентов 40 наших зарубежных доходов. Потом мы потеряли рынок пилотируемых запусков на МКС, контрактов дальнейших тоже нет, мы подписываем последний, по всей видимости. Это ещё процентов 40. И вот последний удар, это процентов 10, наверно — потеря продаж двигателей РД-180», — рассказал Моисеев.

Ракета-носитель Vulcan Centaur должна стать преемницей Atlas-5, в которой используются двигатели РД-180. С 1999 года в США было поставлено порядка 116 двигателей РД-180. В последние годы Конгресс неоднократно призывал ВВС США отказаться от их использования из-за санкций против России. Контракт на разработку нового ракетного двигателя между ULA и Blue Origin был подписан в 2014 году, а первый пуск Vulcan Centaur запланирован на 2021 год.". 

https://warspot.ru/17606-amerikantsy...etnyy-dvigatel

Дык давно строили, и наконец построили))

----------


## OKA

" Пресс-служба Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» сообщает, что сегодня следственными органами было проведено задержание Советника генерального директора Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Сафронова И.И.

Сафронову И.И. предъявлено обвинение по ст. 275 УК РФ. На данный момент проводятся следственные мероприятия. Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» оказывает всяческое содействие следственным органам.

Задержание Сафронова И.И. не касается текущей работы в Госкорпорации «Роскосмос».". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28777/

Вот те раз...

----------


## Avia M

> Вот те раз...


Не удивлюсь, если будет и два, и три... Таковы реалии, к сожалению.

----------


## OKA

> " Пресс-служба Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» сообщает, что сегодня следственными органами было проведено задержание Советника генерального директора Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Сафронова И.И.
> 
> Сафронову И.И. предъявлено обвинение по ст. 275 УК РФ. На данный момент проводятся следственные мероприятия. Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» оказывает всяческое содействие следственным органам.
> 
> Задержание Сафронова И.И. не касается текущей работы в Госкорпорации «Роскосмос».". 
> 
> https://www.roscosmos.ru/28777/
> 
> Вот те раз...


Вот те два... 

https://www.vedomosti.ru/society/new...zhali-safonova





> Не удивлюсь, если будет и два, и три... Таковы реалии, к сожалению.


А в чём именно состоят реалии, если не секрет? ))

П. С. В жыжы у Б. Рожина уже разгорается "дискуссия"  :Biggrin: 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.co....html#comments

----------


## Nazar

> Не удивлюсь, если будет и два, и три... Таковы реалии, к сожалению.


Какие реалии? Молодой обсос, частично попозиционный журналист Коммерсанта и Ведомостей, выпускник ВШЭ, что само по себе должно закрывать дорогу в гос.предприятия, отработал два месяца, на должности советника по медиа поддержке...

----------


## OKA

> https://youtu.be/Lj_yYDRKqng


Ну, с утрa,  типа,  "пра шпиёнов" в сми постили, а к вечеру, типа, засекретили))

----------


## Avia M

> а к вечеру


Лефортовский суд Москвы во вторник удовлетворил ходатайство ФСБ о заключении под стражу советника генерального директора Роскосмоса по информационной политике Ивана Сафронова, подозреваемого в государственной измене, передает корреспондент ТАСС.
"Удовлетворить ходатайство следствия, избрать Сафронову меру пресечения в виде содержания под стражей на срок один месяц и 30 суток", - огласил постановление судья Сергей Рябцев.

----------


## OKA

" Очередная партия из 57 микроспутников спутников для продолжения развертывания глобальной сети интернет-покрытия системы Starlink будет выведена на орбиту в среду, сообщает компания-разработчик SpaceX.
       Запуск спутников Starlink планируется осуществить в 11:54 по времени Восточного побережья США (в 18:54 мск) со стартового комплекса LC-39A на космодроме NASA на мысе Канаверал.
       Пуск уже несколько раз переносился из-за непогоды в районе космодрома.
       Помимо спутников Starlink ракета Falcon 9 должна вывести на орбиту два малых космических аппарата дистанционного зондирования Земли Global-5 и 6 американской компании BlackSky. Они предназначены для осуществления мультиспектральной съемки Земли в оптическом диапазоне с разрешением около одного метра.
       Как сообщалось, последняя партия из 58 спутников Starlink была запущена 13 июня. Нынешняя орбитальная группировка SpaceX уже состоит из 538 космических аппаратов. В настоящее время компания SpaceX является крупнейшим спутниковым оператором в мире. В случае успешного пуска она будет иметь на орбите около 600 космических аппаратов. Запуск первых 60 спутников Starlink был осуществлен в мае прошлого года.
       В перспективе компания SpaceX планирует развернуть орбитальную группировку из 12 тыс. космических аппаратов данного типа (а в последующем - из 30 тыс.) для создания полномасштабной сети, которая позволит обеспечить жителей Земли широкополосным доступом в интернет в любом уголке планеты. SpaceX сообщила, что уже в 2020 году спутники обеспечат интернет-покрытием всю территорию Северной Америки, а к 2021 году будет охвачена почти вся планета. Общая сумма инвестиций в реализацию проекта оценивается в $10 млрд.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...534509&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" РКЦ «Прогресс» продолжает работы по проекту «Союз-5»
В конце июня 2020 года в ЗАО «Чебоксарское предприятие «Сеспель» (г. Чебоксары) при участии группы специалистов РКЦ «Прогресс» (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») — конструкторов и технологов — под руководством генерального директора Дмитрия Баранова прошёл первый этап приёмосдаточных работ оборудования для сварки трением с перемешиванием по программе ракеты-носителя «Союз-5».

Оборудование, выполняющее роботизированную сварку трением с перемешиванием, изготавливает российская компания ЗАО «Чебоксарское предприятие «Сеспель». Для создания перспективной ракеты-носителя «Союз-5» по заказу РКЦ «Прогресс» в «Сеспель» будут изготовлены три установки и оснастка к ним под сварку трением с перемешиванием деталей из алюминиевых сплавов. Согласно техническому заданию, установки способны обеспечивать сварку листов толщиной порядка 30 мм, оборудование мощное, и это положительно сказывается на качестве шва и точности работ.

Для приёмки оборудования в «Сеспель» были отправлены 3 сектора обечайки из нового алюминиевого сплава, из которого будут в дальнейшем изготавливаться баки новой ракеты «Союз-5». По результатам первого этапа приёмосдаточных работ проводится отладка программного обеспечения. В настоящее время в РКЦ «Прогресс» готовится фундамент под оборудование для сварки трением с перемешиванием. К концу III квартала первую установку доставят на предприятие в Самару. ". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28783/

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты NASA объединили головной обтекатель, в котором находятся марсоход «Персеверанс» и беспилотник, с основным блоком ракеты-носителя Atlas V 541. Таким образом, все основные операции по подготовке к запуску новой исследовательской миссии «Марс-2020» завершены, сообщается на сайте NASA.

Миссия «Марс-2020» является частью более широкой программы, которая включает в себя пилотируемые полеты на Луну как способ подготовки к исследованию человеком Красной планеты. Основные задачи программы будут выполняться марсоходом «Персеверанс», который попытается найти признаки существования древних микробиологических форм жизни, соберет образцы грунта в герметичные пробирки, которые затем будут доставлены на Землю в рамках проекта MSR (Mars Sample Return Mission). Также марсоход исследует климат и свойства пылевых бурь на планете и опробует технологию производства кислорода из марсианской атмосферы и доставит на Марс микрочип с записанными на нем именами людей и памятную табличку в честь врачей Земли. Помимо ровера на Марсе будет работать первый в истории беспилотный вертолет «Инженити», который будет проводить разведку и фотосъемку местности.

В конце июня 2020 года ровер вместе с дроном и посадочной системой загрузили под головной обтекатель ракеты-носителя Atlas V 541. 7 июля обтекатель с полезной нагрузкой был доставлен к зданию вертикальной сборки стартового комплекса SLC-41 базы ВВС США на мысе Канаверал, после чего его подняли при помощи крана и установили на ракету, закрепив и соединив все электрические цепи. В ближайшее время будут проведены заключительные испытания частей ракеты, а за два дня до пуска ее перевезут на стартовую площадку. 

Сам старт уже переносился несколько раз, в настоящее время запуск намечен на 11-50 по Всемирному времени 30 июля 2020 года. В случае возникновения проблем он может быть перенесен на любой другой день, вплоть до 15 августа, либо отложен до 2022 года. Если же старт состоится в срок, то высадка ровера и дрона на Марс должна состояться 18 февраля 2021 года. 
В настоящее время на Красной планете функционирует лишь один марсоход — «Кьюриосити». О том, как работают «водители» этого сложного 900-килограммового аппарата, находящегося за миллионы километров от нашей планеты, можно узнать из нашего материала «Как управлять марсоходом».

Александр Войтюк". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/07/13/perseveranse-is-ready

----------


## OKA

" NASA и правительство Японии подписали договор о дальнейшем сотрудничестве в рамках Международной космической станции и лунной программы «Артемида». Ожидается, что Япония сможет поставить компоненты для двух жилых модулей окололунной станции Deep Space Gateway и разработать лунный вездеход, сообщается на сайте NASA.

Целями программы «Артемида», запущенной NASA в 2017 году, стали высадка астронавтов на Луну начиная с 2024 года, а также создание международной орбитальной окололунной станции Deep Space Gateway и постоянной базы на поверхности естественного спутника Земли. Предполагается, что после успешного освоения Луны люди смогут использовать ее как площадку для пилотируемых полетов к Марсу. Сейчас ведутся активные разработки тяжелой ракеты-носителя Space Launch System, космических кораблей (таких как Orion или Deep Space Transport), орбитальных модулей, скафандров и вездеходов для работы на поверхности спутника Земли.

В настоящее время в программе, помимо NASA, участвуют Европейское (ESA) и Канадское (CSA) космические агенства, а также Японское агенство аэроскосмических исследований (JAXA), «Роскосмос» и австралийские компании. 10 июля 2020 года глава NASA Джим Брайденстайн (Jim Bridenstine) и министр образования, культуры и науки Японии Коити Хагиуда (Koichi Hagiuda) подписали Совместную декларацию о намерениях (JEDI), которая предполагает тесное сотрудничество в рамках Международной космической станции и программы «Артемида», однако пока не накладывает определенные обязательства ни на одну из сторон. 

На данный момент предполагается, что Япония сможет поучаствовать в создании обитаемого модуля HALO (The Habitation and Logistics Outpost) и международного жилого модуля iHAB для станции Deep Space Gateway (подробнее про ее устройство можно узнать из нашего специального материала), создав и предоставив отдельные компоненты, а также взять на себя разработку систем и техники, необходимой для работы на поверхности Луны, например лунного вездехода, работу над которым начала в прошлом году компания Toyota.

Ранее NASA выбрало три частные американские космические компании, которые за десять месяцев должны доработать свои проекты лунных посадочных модулей для программы «Артемида» при поддержке агенства.

Александр Войтюк". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/07/13/artemis-japan

----------


## OKA

Подъём и рыскание Роскосмоса

"  "Роскосмос" провёл переговоры с китайскими партнерами о создании совместной базы на Луне, сообщил глава госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин.

      "Сегодня буквально утром мы проводили телемост с моим китайским визави. Мы договорились о том, чтобы начать шаги навстречу друг другу и про определение контуров и значения лунной научной базы. Я не исключаю, что этот проект будет открыт для всех желающих, в том числе американцев, но инициатива здесь может быть именно за Россией и Китаем ", - сказал Рогозин в интервью радиостанции "Комсомольская правда" в понедельник.
	По его словам, "китайцы сильно выросли за последние годы».
	"Мы с уважением относимся к их результатам, и, в принципе, для нас они достойный партнер", - констатировал глава «Роскосмоса».
	В июне прошлого года Рогозин на Петербургском международном экономическом форуме сообщил, что Россия рассматривает возможность создания совместной российско-китайской лунной базы.
	Он отметил, что проект предусматривает развертывание на Луне системы мониторинга космического пространства для изучения дальнего космоса с перспективой выхода на международное сотрудничество в области астероидно-кометной безопасности. Кроме этого глава госкорпорации отметил, что Россия и Китай могли бы создать совместную систему операторов для коммерческого распространения результатов высокоточного дистанционного зондирования Земли.
	В мае Рогозин сообщил, что Россия планирует провести высадку космонавтов на Луну после 2028 года, когда начнутся испытания сверхтяжёлой лунной ракеты.
	Скончавшийся в мае от коронавируса генконструктор "Энергии" Евгений Микрин в январе говорил, что в 2020 году планируется утвердить российскую лунную программу.
	Ранее Рогозин сообщал, что к 2030 году Россия планирует высадить человека на Луну. По его словам, пилотируемый полет к спутнику Земли пройдет в 2029 году.
	Микрин также сообщал, что первая высадка российских космонавтов на Луну запланирована на начало 2030-х годов. По его данным, строительство лунной базы планировалось начать в конце 2020-х годов. Согласно представленной им "дорожной карте" Лунной программы, первая экспедиция должна продлиться две недели.
	В марте Рогозин заявил, что в России стартовало производство первых модулей перспективной российской сверхтяжелой ракеты-носителя "Енисей".
	Эскизный проект ракеты был одобрен в конце 2019 года. Начало летно-конструкторских испытаний российской сверхтяжелой ракеты назначено на 2028 год, ракета создается на основе блоков ракеты-носителя "Союз-5".
	Она будет иметь грузоподъемность 88 тонн и обеспечивать вывод пилотируемого транспортного корабля массой 20 тонн на полярную окололунную орбиту. Это позволит начать пилотируемые полеты к Луне, включая вывод на орбиту спутника Земли пилотируемых и грузовых транспортных кораблей, посадочно-взлетных кораблей и модулей окололунных орбитальных станций.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...534804&lang=RU

"Наш ответ Керзону"  :Biggrin:  Поглядим, чьи батуты круче))

Вот не пустили амеры китайцев на МКС, а зря.. Те и сами с усами оказались))

----------


## OKA

"Sierra Nevada получила контракт от Минобороны Соединенных Штатов на разработку на базе транспортного средства (грузового модуля) Shooting Star («Падающая звезда») автономной космической станции, сообщает американская аэрокосмическая компания.

Как отмечает Sierra Nevada, станция предназначена для проведения экспериментов, в частности, в условиях микрогравитации, и отработки вопросов логистики по размещению «аванпостов» на различных околоземных орбитах, например, низкой, геостационарной и высокоэллиптической.

The Drive пишет, что такое решение обусловлено все большим вниманием Пентагона к околоземной орбите и готовящемуся освоению Луны. Издание отмечает, что станция может использоваться для сборки и обслуживания спутников и космических кораблей, возможность чего «американские военные и НАСА изучают в течение некоторого времени». Не исключено, что в перспективе объект может посещаться людьми.

The Drive признает, что полезные нагрузки, которые будет вмещать Shooting Star, неизвестны, однако допускает, что речь может идти о наступательном или оборонительном оружии. Издание уверяет, что Договор о космосе 1967 года, который подписали США, исключает размещение в космическом пространстве оружия массового уничтожения, однако «прямо не запрещает вооружать спутники или другие космические корабли обычным оружием».

«Что бы ни делал этот космический форпост, он может быть на орбите в ближайшие два года», — заключает The Drive.

В мае с космодрома на мысе Канаверал в интересах Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) США стартовала тяжелая ракета Atlas 5, на первой ступени которой установлен российский двигатель РД-180. Носитель вывел на околоземную орбиту многоразовый космический корабль X-37B, который в «Роскосмосе» рассматривают в качестве «оружия массового уничтожения».

Изделие Shooting Star создается Sierra Nevada в рамках программы НАСА Commercial Resupply Services 2 (CRS-2), предполагающей доставку на созданных американскими компаниями космических кораблях грузов к Международной космической станции (МКС). Средство предназначено для дополнительного хранения грузов и безопасного сведения мусора в атмосферу. Демонстрационный полет к МКС средства Shooting Star, находящегося в высокой степени готовности, намечен на 2021 год.

В длину Shooting Star превышает четыре метра. Изделие способно вмещать более 4,5 тонны грузов как внутри герметичного отсека, так и на внешних негерметичных контейнерах, прикрепляемых к трем точкам транспортного средства. Изделие снабжено двумя массивами солнечных батарей и шестью двигателями, обеспечивающих автономность и маневрирование на околоземной орбите. Конструктивно Shooting Star представляет собой одноразовый грузовой модуль многоразового космического корабля Dream Chaser, который должен выводиться на орбиту ракетой Atlas 5 или перспективным носителем Vulcan.

В 2016 году НАСА объявило победителей CRS-2, программы по снабжению МКС грузами, реализация которого намечена на 2019-2024 годы (до завершения службы МКС). Контракты получили компании SpaceX (многоразовый космический корабль Crew Dragon предполагается использовать и в качестве грузовика), Northrop Grumman (Cygnus) и Sierra Nevada (Dream Chaser). В сумме всем им НАСА заплатит 14 миллиардов долларов. Ранее, в рамках программы CRS-1, снабжением МКС занимались только SpaceX и Northrop Grumman.". 

https://m.lenta.ru/news/2020/07/16/shootingstar/

Давно пора заняться отечественными боевыми орбитальными станциями)) 

И устроить амерам космоснаш)) 

Опять же, инженерно-техническим кадрам работа на десятилетия, и просто приятно, во всех отношениях :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" . 15 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российские военные провели испытания нового спутника-инспектора, который провёл проверку отечественного космического аппарата, сообщает в среду Минобороны России.

      "Сегодня в ходе испытаний новейших образцов космической техники проведено обследование с близкого расстояния одного из отечественных спутников с использованием специализированной аппаратуры малого космического аппарата", - сказано в сообщении, которое поступило в «Интерфакс».
     "В результате Минобороны России получена ценная информация о техническом состоянии обследуемого объекта, которая передана на наземные средства управления", - говорится в пресс-релизе.
     Под инспекционной возможностью космического аппарата подразумевается его способность маневрировать в космосе с целью сближения с другими космическими объектами. Инспекции могут проводиться в мирных целях - внешний осмотр объектов, дозаправка и ремонт спутников, а также в военных целях - для некоего воздействия на космические аппараты потенциального или реального противника.
     В СССР школа разработки и производства спутников-инспекторов была создана в "фирме" Челомея, ныне - реутовское "НПО машиностроения", входит в корпорацию "Тактическое ракетное вооружение".
     10 июля 2019 года с космодрома Плесецк ракетой "Союз-2.1В" были запущены четыре спутника в интересах министерства обороны РФ. После выхода на орбиту специалисты Центра контроля космического пространства Космических войск Воздушно-космических сил внесли в главный каталог космических объектов российской системы контроля космического пространства информацию о блоке выведения "Волга" и космических аппаратах "Космос-2535", "Космос-2536", "Космос-2537" и "Космос-2538".
     Позднее в Минобороны РФ сообщили, что аппараты "Космос-2535" и "Космос-2536" предназначены для исследования воздействия на российскую орбитальную группировку искусственных и естественных факторов космоса.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...534933&lang=RU

Мирных спутников - инспекторов долно быть много)) На всякий случай))

----------


## OKA

" Китай запустил свой первый марсоход. 

Китай запустил к Марсу аппараты миссии «Тяньвэнь-1», состоящей из орбитального аппарата, посадочной платформы и марсохода. В середине февраля 2021 года аппараты выйдут на орбиту вокруг Марса, а в конце апреля посадочная платформа с марсоходом отделится и начнет посадку. Если посадка пройдет по плану, Китай станет второй страной после США, сумевшей провести научную миссию на поверхности Марса. Трансляция запуска проходила на YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZMAj2aH37g 

Агентство «Синьхуа» сообщило, что ракета успешно вывела аппараты на траекторию перелета к Марсу через 36 минут после запуска.

Китай уже имеет успешный исследования поверхности других космических тел: у него на счету две успешные миссии луноходов «Чанъэ-3» и «Чанъэ-4». «Тяньвэнь-1» отчасти основана на наработках лунных посадок и заимствует из этих миссий проверенные технологии. Однако посадка на Марс значительно отличается от посадки на Луну, поскольку у этой планеты есть атмосфера. Кроме того, в миссии «Тяньвэнь-1» используется необычная схема, при которой аппараты сначала тормозят и выходят на орбиту вокруг Марса, а лишь после этого начинают посадку. Эта схема уже использовалась в американских миссиях «Викинг-1» и «Викинг-2», но современные марсоходы обычно используют прямой вход в атмосферу в конце перелета.

«Тяньвэнь-1» состоит из орбитального аппарата и посадочной платформы с закрепленным на ней марсоходом. Орбитальный аппарат будет проводить съемку Марса двумя камерами с разрешением до двух метров, искать залежи льда под поверхностью, анализировать состав грунта спектрометром и выполнять другие научные задачи, а также ретранслировать сигналы между Землей и аппаратами на поверхности планеты. Подробности о миссии можно прочитать в нашем материале «Вопросы к небу».

В космос аппараты запустила ракета тяжелого класса «Чанчжэн-5». Она стартовала с космодрома Вэньчан на острове Хайнань 23 июля в 07:42 по московскому времени. После запуска аппараты сначала выйдут на стабильную околоземную орбиту, а затем вторая ступень ракеты выведет их на орбиту перелета к Марсу. 11 февраля следующего года аппараты выйдут на орбиту вокруг Марса, а 23 апреля посадочная платформа с марсоходом произведут посадку в районе Равнины Утопия в северном полушарии планеты. Вскоре после этого марсоход съедет с платформы и отправится изучать поверхность.

Номинальный срок наземной миссии составляет 90 солов (марсианских суток). Стоит отметить, что многие космические миссии фактически работали гораздо дольше, чем было запланировано заранее. К примеру, американский марсоход «Оппортьюнити» тоже имел запланированную продолжительность миссии 90 солов, но на самом деле проработал более пяти тысяч солов, начав свою работу в 2004 году и закончив ее в 2018. 

Если посадочная платформа и марсоход смогут не только приземлиться, но и начать свою работу, Китай станет второй страной после США, которой удастся достичь этого. Формально успешная мягкая посадка на Марс, причем первая в истории, принадлежит СССР с миссией «Марс-3», но этот аппарат после приземления начал передавать телеметрию, которая прервалась через 14,5 секунд и стала последним сигналом, полученным от аппарата.

Несколько дней назад к Марсу отправилась первая арабская межпланетная станция Al Amal, а еще через несколько дней после китайского марсохода будет запущен американский «Персеверанс». Его конструкция основана на действующем марсоходе «Кьюриосити», но «Персеверанс» примечателен по двум причинам. Во-первых, он будет собирать образцы грунта, которые затем заберет следующая американская миссия и впервые в истории отправит на Землю, а во-вторых, вместе с ровером на Марс отправится первый внеземной вертолет, который будет летать и искать наиболее интересные с точки зрения потенциальной научной ценности места для исследований.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/07/23/china-mars

Ещё фото и ролики :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6040770.html

" Не только лишь все"  :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/216489.html

----------


## OKA

" Корабль «Прогресс МС-15» в составе МКС
Спустя 3 часа 18 минут 35 секунд после старта, 23 июля 2020 года в 20:44:56 мск, транспортный грузовой корабль «Прогресс МС-15» в штатном режиме пристыковался к стыковочному отсеку «Пирс» российского сегмента Международной космической станции. Операции по причаливанию и стыковке проводились в автоматическом режиме под контролем специалистов Центра управления полетами ЦНИИмаш (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») и российских членов экипажа МКС-63, космонавтов Роскосмоса Анатолия Иванишина и Ивана Вагнера.

Раннее в 17:26:21 мск со стартового комплекса площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур стартовыми расчетами предприятий Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» произведен успешный пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а», которая спустя 529 секунд вывела грузовой корабль «Прогресс МС-15» на орбиту искусственного спутника Земли. Операции по сближению и стыковке с МКС проводились по двухвитковой схеме.

Космический «грузовик» доставил на станцию грузы суммарной массой более 2,5 т., необходимые для поддержания полёта МКС в пилотируемом режиме и реализации программы научно-прикладных исследований на её борту. По завершении необходимых проверок герметичности стыка космонавты Роскосмоса Анатолий Иванишин и Иван Вагнер откроют переходные люки и выполнят заключительные операции по демонтажу стыковочного механизма, переводу системы электропитания «Прогресса» на объединённое питание и консервации корабля.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28864/

----------


## Fencer

Рогозин поручил разработать аналог корабля «Буран» на замену «Союзу» https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/444379...medium=desktop

----------


## Let_nab

> Рогозин поручил разработать аналог корабля «Буран» на замену «Союзу» https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/444379...medium=desktop


Аналог? Тут походу Россия только тем и занимается как просто реанимирует старые советские разработки по типу "тачка на прокачку", причём прокачивают начинкой на китайских детальках...

----------


## Avia M

> просто реанимирует старые советские разработки


Проблема полагаю в том, что не определились по какому пути идти. Советский, либо американский...
Понятно, что летать нужно "дёшево".

----------


## Let_nab

> Проблема полагаю в том, что не определились по какому пути идти. Советский, либо американский...
> Понятно, что летать нужно "дёшево".


Дело в том, что у антисоветской власти риторика антисоветская. К примеру, путинское громогласное с трибуны про то, что СССР кроме галош ничего не производил. И тут внезапно оказывается, обсерая всё советское, во всю им пользуют, реанимируют и идут по советскому пути. Разве это признают честно и публично? Нет. В частности и в военно-промышленном комплексе -  по созданию и производству вооружений идём по советскому пути. И даже не потому, что это вынуждено. А потому, что этот путь и его результаты действительно оптимальны и плодотворны для нашей страны. Чтобы идти по американскому пути, то надо хоть иметь свой "Тыл", т.е. бабла немерено (это и свою валюту стабильную, и ровный доход, который не только от перекачки ресурсов и рабсилы за рубеж) и элементарную возможность что-то производить своё (свою науку, свои заводы и свои технологии), а не покупать задёшево у китайцев их пиратские реплики того, что всё равно хуже и позади американского. 
У нас уже свои "советские галоши" сделать не могут, хоть имеют в пользовании их волшебные АйФоны и компьютеры, о которых в СССР диву дивились бы, но и без них делали и имели то, что сейчас не осилят, так как имели для этого "Тыл"  - свой стабильный рубль, науку, промышленность и технологии...

----------


## Avia M

> У нас уже свои "советские галоши" сделать не могут


Вместо "галош"... :Cool: 

"На замену "Союзу-2" мы делаем ракету на метане. Она будет изначально создаваться как многоразовый ракетно-космический комплекс. Не "полумногоразовый", как у SpaceX, а многоразовый", — сказал Рогозин.

https://ria.ru/20200807/1575473467.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Let_nab

> Вместо "галош"...
> 
> "На замену "Союзу-2" мы делаем ракету на метане. Она будет изначально создаваться как многоразовый ракетно-космический комплекс. Не "полумногоразовый", как у SpaceX, а многоразовый", — сказал Рогозин.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200807/1575473467.h...medium=desktop


Мечтать не вредно. Они о своих сладких мечтах рассказывают уже 30 лет, но наш "паровоз" пыхтит пустопорожним паром в тупике.
Я вот тоже создаю многоразовую грушу взамен старой, только побольше и цветастее, чтобы с утра надувать и до вечера её пинать...
А серьёзно, то пока элементарный порядок не наведут, с тем же нестабильным рублём, и тем более пока не слезут с сырьевой "иглы", тупо разве что по космосу не гнать на Запад всё что можно и нельзя - толку никогда не будет, а бесконечная модернизация советской техники и разработок имеет свой предел, и не бесконечна.
А ведь всё зависит от правителей. Пока имеем таких правителей как последние 30 лет, которые считают, что им выгодно иметь рубль в "говно" и только занимаются тем, что ищут способы и пути куда и как ещё больше выкачать-продать из страны ресурса и сырья - все рогозинские (или кого угодно) фантазии так и останутся фантазиями.
Вот пример - https://www.rbc.ru/economics/28/02/2...79479d2346177a

----------


## Fencer

РКС представит на "Армия-2020" новейшие разработки в области микроэлектроники космического назначения https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/8/17/215751/

----------


## Avia M

Экипаж Международной космической станции изолировался в российском сегменте на трое суток, люки в американский сегмент закрыли для поиска там возможного места утечки воздуха...

https://ria.ru/20200821/mks-15761165...medium=desktop

"Ответка"?  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Центр им. М. В. Келдыша (входит в Роскосмос) разработал наноматериал для космических кораблей, способный восстановиться в случае повреждений, в том числе микрометеоритами.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/9268539?utm_s...medium=desktop

Актуально. :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" По итогам рабочего совещания Центров управления полетами стран-партнеров принято решение об открытии люков 25 августа 2020 года в 11:00 по московскому времени. После этого экипаж длительной экспедиции МКС-63 продолжит штатную программу работы на борту Международной космической станции.

Участники совещания констатировали герметичность всех проверяемых модулей станции. После открытия люков международный экипаж продолжит мониторинг уровня давления и атмосферы на станции.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29083/

" Роскосмос планирует впервые запустить в следующем году с космодрома Плесецк тяжелую "Ангару" с новейшим разгонным блоком "Персей". Об этом сообщил в интервью ТАСС на форуме "Армия-2020" генеральный директор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин.

"У нас на следующий год запланирован запуск тяжелой "Ангары-А5" № 3. На ней будет вестись отработка прежде всего нового разгонного блока "Персей". Это перспективный разгонный блок, в котором очень заинтересован госзаказчик в лице Минобороны, ну и сам Роскосмос, естественно. Разработчиком блока является, как известно, РКК "Энергия", - рассказал Рогозин.

Рогозин отметил, что полетное задание для этой ракеты пока не готово - корпорация ищет для нее реальную полезную нагрузку, так как "риски запуска спутника будут существенно ниже на третьем пуске ракеты-носителя". "Мы предлагаем всем нашим партнерам, включая университетские центры и частные компании, предоставить свои аппараты для этого третьего пуска, тем более что стоимость их отправки на целевую орбиту будет минимальна. Минобороны, кстати, тоже заинтересовано в том, чтобы найти полезную нагрузку для запуска со своего северного космодрома "Ангары" с блоком "Персей"", - добавил он.

Как сообщил в понедельник замгендиректора Центра им М. В. Хруничева Денис Денискин, запуск ракеты-носителя тяжелого класса "Ангара-А5" № 2 с космодрома Плесецк состоится в ноябре этого года. В качестве нагрузки, уточнил в интервью Рогозин, будет использоваться макет космического аппарата.

Разгонный блок "Персей" - модернизированная версия блока, создававшегося для ракеты "Протон-М". "Ангара" - семейство российских ракет-носителей от легкого до тяжелого класса. Новое семейство использует экологически чистые компоненты топлива. Пока было проведено только два запуска, оба с космодрома Плесецк: легкая "Ангара-1.2ПП" стартовала в июле 2014 года, тяжелая "Ангара-А5" номер 1 - в декабре 2014 года.

Три пуска
Рогозин также добавил, что Роскосмос может запустить в следующем году до трех ракет "Ангара". Глава Роскосмоса отметил, что на 2021 год запланировано два запуска ракет серии "Ангара" - тяжелой "Ангары-А5" № 3 с новым разгонным блоком "Персей", а также легкой версии ракеты - "Ангара-1.2". "Но мы исходим из того, что и четвертая летная тяжелая машина также будет готова уже в 2021 году", - сообщил он.

В этом году запланирован один старт тяжелой версии ракеты, которая в ноябре выведет на орбиту с космодрома Плесецк макет космического аппарата.

Создание "Ангары" с водородной ступенью
Рогозин также рассказал, что госкорпорация готовит контракт на разработку тяжелой "Ангары" с третьей ступенью на водородных двигателях, но он может быть подписан только после подтверждения финансирования по этой программе.

По его словам, корпорация готовится к заключению контракта на создание "Ангары-А5В" с третьей водородной ступенью, так как универсальный стартовый стол на Восточном и сопутствующая инфраструктура строится под эту ракету.". 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/9280809

Познавательное интервью :

https://tass.ru/interviews/9278103

----------


## Avia M

> Какие реалии?


Бабушкинский суд Москвы отправил в СИЗО бывшего гендиректора Ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК, входит в Роскосмос) "Энергия" Владимира Солнцева, обвиняемого в хищении свыше 1 млрд руб. на поставках электронно-компонентной базы для Научно-энергетического модуля Международной космической станции. 

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/93158...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Тяжелая ракета-носитель Delta IV в субботу стартует на орбиту с секретным спутником NROL-44 Национального управления военно-космической разведки США (NRO), сообщает компания-оператор United Launch Alliance (ULA).
       Запуск трехступенчатой ракеты, принадлежащей ULA - совместному предприятию корпораций Boeing и Lockheed Martin, планируется осуществить в 02:04 по времени Восточного побережья США (09:04 мск) со стартового комплекса SLC-37 на авиабазе ВВС США на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида. Погода на 80% благоприятствует его проведению.
       Запуск предполагалось осуществить еще в четверг. Однако из-за выявленной перед стартом проблемы в ключевой наземной системе управления пневматикой он был перенесен.
       О целях, орбите, размере и других характеристиках секретного американского спутника NROL-44 официально не сообщается. Миссия и возможности спутников данного типа строго засекречены.
       Между тем, по словам бывшего сотрудника NASA Дэвида Бейкера, знакомого с программой NRO, речь идет о запуске американского космического аппарата Orion, также известного как Mentor или Advanced Orion - серии американских спутников, предназначенных для радиоэлектронной разведки.
       "Он весит более 5 тонн, оснащен огромной параболической антенной диаметром более 100 метров, которая раскрывается на орбите", - сказал эксперт. По его словам, гигантский спутник размером с автобус будет выведен на экваториальную орбиту высотой 36 тыс. км.
       Основная задача нового американского спутника - перехват телеметрической информации и прослушивание каналов связи геостационарных спутников.
       На геостационарную орбиту с 1995 года уже было выведено семь подобных спутников, разработанных NRO при участии ЦРУ.
       В настоящее время на орбите Земли находятся 49 космических аппаратов Национального управления военно-космической разведки США. Всего США располагают орбитальной группировкой в составе, по меньшей мере, 154 военных спутников.
       По данным эксперта, по сравнению с США сегодня Россия располагает на орбите 71 военными спутниками, Китай - 63.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...537099&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

"  Коррекция орбиты МКС намечена на 10 сентября
С целью формирования баллистических условий перед запуском транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» на 10 сентября 2020 года запланирована очередная коррекция орбиты Международной космической станции.

По предварительным данным службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами ЦНИИмаш (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), двигатели грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-14», пристыкованного к агрегатному отсеку модуля «Звезда», будут включены в 23:32 по московскому времени и проработают 225,1 с. После проведения корректирующего манёвра средняя высота орбиты станции увеличится на 800 метров и составит около 419,6 км над поверхностью Земли.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-17» запланирован на 14 октября 2020 года с площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур. В состав экипажа корабля «Союз МС-17» входят космонавты Роскосмоса Сергей Рыжиков и Сергей Кудь-Сверчков, а также астронавт NASA Кэтлин Рубинс. Дублирующий экипаж состоит из космонавтов Роскосмоса Олега Новицкого, Петра Дуброва и астронавта NASA Марка Ванде Хая.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29139/

Биология и армия)) :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/22341/

----------


## OKA

" Китай успешно запустил многоразовый испытательный космический корабль, сообщает Китайская корпорация космической науки и техники (CASC).
Запуск состоялся в пятницу с помощью ракеты-носителя "Чанчжэн-2F" ("Великий поход-2F") c космодрома Цзюцюань в автономном районе Внутренняя Монголия.
Сообщается, что корабль некоторое время будет летать по орбите Земли, после чего вернется обратно.
"Аппарат предназначен для тестирования технологий многократного использования во время полетов и предоставления технологической поддержки в мирном освоении космоса", - говорится в сообщении."

https://ria.ru/20200904/kosmos-1576771739.html

Очередной "мирный спутник-инспектор"))

----------


## Avia M

7 сентября 2020 г. Госкорпорация "Роскосмос" в ближайшие месяцы совместно с одним из ведущих российских спутниковых вещателей запустит телеканал "Первый космический". Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на источник в медиа.
"Руководством госкорпорации принято решение совместно с одним из ведущих российских спутниковых вещателей создать телеканал, который получил название "Первый космический", — рассказал собеседник агентства.
Источник уточнил, что тематика программ "Первого космического" будет посвящена космосу в целом, в том числе деятельности госкорпорации и входящих в нее предприятий.
"В эфире телеканала будут представлены эксклюзивные материалы о космосе, научных экспериментах, специальные репортажи и документальные фильмы. Канал в перспективе может выйти на круглосуточную работу"

----------


## OKA

" Проведена плановая коррекция орбиты МКС
В четверг, 10 сентября 2020 года, специалисты Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» провели плановую коррекцию орбиты Международной космической станции. Для этого двигатели транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-14», пристыкованного к модулю «Звезда» российского сегмента МКС, были включены в 23:32 мск. Они проработали в течение 225 секунд, в результате средняя высота орбиты МКС увеличилась на 0,8 км, величина импульса скорости — 0,45 м/с.

Согласно данным службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами Центрального научно-исследовательского института машиностроения (ЦУП ЦНИИмаш, входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), параметры орбиты космической станции после выполнения коррекции составили:

Период обращения: 92,90 мин;
наклонение орбиты: 51,66 град;
минимальная высота над поверхностью Земли: 419,6 км;
максимальная высота над поверхностью Земли: 437,9 км.
Данная операция проведена с целью формирования баллистических условий перед запуском и стыковкой транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17», которые запланированы на 14 октября 2020 года. В состав экипажа входят космонавты Роскосмоса Сергей Рыжиков и Сергей Кудь-Сверчков, а также астронавт NASA Кэтлин Рубинс. Дублирующий экипаж состоит из космонавтов Роскосмоса Олега Новицкого, Петра Дуброва и астронавта NASA Марка Ванде Хая.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29197/

----------


## OKA

" На космодроме Байконур начался очередной этап подготовки модуля «Наука» к запуску на Международную космическую станцию. В настоящее время продолжается подготовка к заводским контрольным испытаниям. После прибытия модуля в монтажно-испытательный корпус площадки № 254 космодрома Байконур проведены работы по подготовке «Науки» к перегрузке и установке на рабочее место.

Cпециалистами Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» им. С.П. Королёва (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») и предприятий российской ракетно-промышленной промышленности были проведены работы по подготовке транспортировочного вагона к выгрузке изделия, его перегрузке на транспортный агрегат и доставке к рабочему месту. Специалисты сняли с модуля защиту, применяемую во время транспортировки изделия: демонтировали технологический головной обтекатель и переходный технологический отсек. После этого материальная часть, выполнявшая свою задачу по сохранению изделия во время транспортировки, была перемещена на место хранения.

Одновременно с этим модуль был установлен в бандажные кольца и перемещен на рабочее место для проведения монтажно-сборочных работ. За прошедшую неделю были выполнены работы по открытию люка активного гибридного агрегата стыковки, установлена технологическая защита, а затем к изделию была пристыкована камера чистоты, предохраняющая изделие от попадания загрязнений и обеспечивающая комфортные условия работы внутри изделия.

Специалисты провели работы внутри модуля по демонтажу штатного пола и панелей интерьера, для дальнейшей установки технологических полов. В ходе работ с изделием постоянно проводится его осмотр и выполняются параллельные работы по установке микрометеоритной защиты. Сотрудники завода «Энергии» провели работы по установке блока телекамеры, подстыковке разъемов к активному гибридному агрегату стыковки, а также монтажу устройств под размещение научной аппаратуры, используемой для проведения космических экспериментов.

За текущую неделю на изделии проведены автономные проверки механизмов антенн, проведен входной контроль кабелей технологической бортовой кабельной сети, отработка стенда раскрытия солнечных батарей. Российская космическая промышленность долгое время не реализовывала подобные масштабные проекты и поэтому каждый день ставит перед специалистами РКК «Энергия» и предприятий ракетно-промышленной промышленности России новые сложные задачи.". 
Много фото и ролик :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29202/

----------


## Fencer

Исполнилось 85 лет со дня рождения космонавта Германа Титова https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/9/11/216661/

----------


## OKA

Немного графики про полёты в космосе  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

«Морской старт»: возвращение блудного космодрома https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/151630.html

----------


## OKA

> «Морской старт»: возвращение блудного космодрома https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/151630.html


Ещё от одного "кота")) :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/222455.html

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

" Китай при помощи ракеты-носителя CZ-11 вывел во вторник на орбиту девять спутников дистанционного зондирования земли. Как сообщило агентство "Синьхуа", запуск состоялся со специально оборудованного судна в Желтом море.

Из аппаратов будет создана группировка "Цзилинь-1" из спутников серии "Гаофэнь-03-1". В нее входят три оптических спутника с функцией видеосъемки (в числе которых аппараты Центрального телевидения Китая и китайского интернет-сервиса видеохостинга Bilibili) и шесть спутников для гиперспектральной съемки земной поверхности.

Как отмечает агентство, аппараты будут использоваться для получения фото и видеоизображений земной поверхности в высоком разрешении, которые будут применяться для оценки состояния национальных земельных ресурсов, городского планирования, при ликвидации последствий стихийных бедствий и в других сферах.




Твердотопливная ракета-носитель "Чанчжэн-11"(Changzheng 11) или в переводе "Великий поход-11" была создана Китайским исследовательским институтом ракетной техники (China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology или сокращенно CALT), который входит в состав Китайской аэрокосмической научно-технической корпорации (China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation или сокращенно CASC). Первый запуск этой ракеты-носителя с суши состоялся в 2015 г., а летом 2019 г. состоялся первый запуск со специальной баржи в море, но то был больше экспериментальный запуск, так как затем для запуска ракет специально оборудовали грузовое судно с которого и состоялся нынешний пуск. ". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4139632.html

----------


## Fencer

Плавучий космодром программы "Морской старт" - 22 Июля 2020 - Дальневосточный дестрой

----------


## OKA

" Белорусские строители готовы принять участие в достройке объектов российского космодрома Восточный, заявил президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко на встрече с губернатором Приморского края Олегом Кожемяко в Минске. Он отметил, что президент Владимир Путин "просил" его "посмотреть", передает "БелТА".

"Хотелось бы поучаствовать в строительстве этого космодрома и показать наши возможности, на что способны белорусские строители. Я готов перебросить туда трест, а, может быть, и два. Главное, чтобы мы договорились о сотрудничестве", - сказал президент.

9 сентября Лукашенко рассказал российским журналистам об этом предложении Путина: "И уже мне президент Путин говорит: возьми этот объект. Я контролирую, там, говорит, и деньги хорошие".

22 сентября он отметил, что договоренность об участии белорусских строителей в проекте может стать для него поводом посетить Дальний Восток, где бы он хотел побывать.

Он предположил, что в следующий раз встретится с Кожемяко в 2021 году уже на Дальнем Востоке.". 

https://www.interfax.ru/world/728047

----------


## OKA

" В Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» имени С.П. Королёва (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») состоялось заседание Совета главных конструкторов по российскому сегменту Международной космической станции. Открыл заседание генеральный директор Корпорации Игорь Озар.

О ходе подготовки к запуску транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17», готовности корабля «Союз МС-16» к завершению полета сообщил первый заместитель генерального директора — первый заместитель главного конструктора Сергей Романов. Результаты полета Международной космической станции, программу полета на предстоящий период, состояние готовности МКС, Главной оперативной группы управления и средств обеспечения полета к выполнению программы очередной экспедиции представил первый заместитель генерального конструктора по летной эксплуатации, испытаниям ракетно-космических комплексов и систем Владимир Соловьев.

О готовности всех систем и приборов, конструкций пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» и российского сегмента доложили руководители соответствующих направлений РКК «Энергия».

По видеосвязи были заслушаны доклады представителей смежных организаций и NASA о готовности к полету ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» для запуска корабля «Союз МС-17», стартового и измерительного комплексов, американского сегмента МКС, средств и персонала российского Центра управления полетами (г. Королев, Московская обл.), средств поиска и спасания, доставляемой научной аппаратуры, ракетно-космического комплекса «Союз-2.1а»/«Союз МC-17», а также о состоянии здоровья и готовности экипажей длительных экспедиций МКС-62/63, МКС-63/64 к выполнению предстоящей программы работ.

Совет главных конструкторов одобрил предложения РКК «Энергия» по плану предстоящих работ по подготовке корабля «Союз МС-17» к запуску 14 октября 2020 года, доставке экипажа из трех человек на Международную космическую станцию и по возвращению экипажа их трех человек на корабле «Союз МС-16» 22 октября 2020 года. С учетом оценки фактического состояния бортовых систем и конструкции принято решение допустить российский сегмент Международной космической станции к выполнению программы очередного этапа эксплуатации МКС.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29269/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос рассекретил документы по работе советской межпланетной станции "Луна-16" https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/9/24/217128/

----------


## OKA

" В предстоящие выходные экипаж 63-й длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию будет изолирован в российском сегменте станции для дальнейшего поиска утечки атмосферы на борту МКС.

Экипаж МКС-63 в составе космонавтов Роскосмоса Анатолия Иванишина, Ивана Вагнера и астронавта NASA Криса Кэссиди будет штатно выполнять все запланированные работы, их безопасности ничего не угрожает.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29276/





> Роскосмос рассекретил документы по работе советской межпланетной станции "Луна-16" [url]https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/9/24/217128/ url]


Отседа :

" Рассекреченные материалы: Луна на ладони

Ровно 50 лет назад, 24 сентября 1970 года, впервые в мировой истории автоматический космический аппарат доставил на Землю образцы лунного грунта. Это сделала советская межпланетная станция «Луна-16». В связи с этим Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» продолжает работу по рассекречиванию и публикации исторических свидетельств начала космической эры. Сегодня мы предлагаем вашему вниманию новый комплект рассекреченных документов, рассказывающих о подготовке этой важной исторической миссии.

Новая подборка содержит документы Правительства, протоколы совещаний конструкторов, описания систем и агрегатов ракетно-космического комплекса. Среди них — технический отчет «Основные положения по объекту Е-8», предложения о создании лунной астрономической обсерватории, научные исследования космического пространства и небесных тел Солнечной системы, дело о научно-технических достижениях и рекордах, установленных автоматической космической станцией «Луна-16», а также Приказы и Постановления ЦК КПСС, Совета Министров СССР и другие не менее интересные исторические письма, отчеты и документы.

Штурм Селены автоматическими космическими зондами начался вскоре после запуска первого искусственного спутника Земли в октябре 1957 года. В начале 1959 года к «ночному светилу» стартовала станция «Луна-1». Достигнув второй космической скорости, но не долетев до цели, аппарат навсегда покинул Землю и стал первым искусственным спутником Солнца. Более очевиден был результат миссии «Луна-2», предпринятой осенью того же года, — на поверхность Луны были доставлены советские вымпелы. Их точную копию с надписью: «СССР» советский лидер Никита Хрущев во время визита в Соединенные Штаты Америки подарил тогдашнему президенту Дуайту Эйзенхауэру, после чего соперничество великих держав в космосе обрело новый импульс.

Следующие экспедиции позволили увидеть обратную сторону Луны, составить ее точную карту, а в феврале 1966 года «Луна-9» впервые в мире совершила мягкую посадку на поверхность иного небесного тела. Однако лунная гонка между СССР и США требовала более ярких результатов. Задачу установления обратной связи с естественным спутником Земли решила автоматическая станция «Луна-16», созданная проектной группой НПО имени С.А.Лавочкина (сегодня входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») под руководством советского ученого Георгия Николаевича Бабакина.

12 сентября 1970 года комплекс, состоящий из посадочной платформы, буровой установки и возвратной ракеты со спускаемым аппаратом, был отправлен к Луне, и спустя 8 дней произвел мягкую посадку в районе Моря Изобилия. Автомат пробурил поверхность Луны на глубину 35 см, вложил полученную колонку образцов внутрь герметичной капсулы, и 24 сентября ценный груз был доставлен на Землю. В руках советских ученых оказался 101 грамм лунного грунта! Была решена двуединая задача — выполнить беспилотный полет по маршруту «Земля — Луна — Земля» и доставить на Землю образцы инопланетного вещества, исследования которого позволили ученым ответить на множество вопросов о происхождении и эволюции Солнечной системы.

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» благодарит за сотрудничество в подготовке публикации Департамент по обеспечению деятельности Архива Президента РФ и его директора И.В. Кузнецову, Российский государственный архив научно-технической документации, его директора М.А. Власову и советника Н.В.Селюкину, НПО Лавочкина (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») и его генерального директора В.А. Колмыкова, ЦНИИ машиностроения (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») и его генерального директора С.В. Коблова.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29260/

Комплект доков :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29219/

----------


## OKA

" Экипаж 63-й длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию завершил операции по открытию люков и приступил к штатной работе во всех сегментах станции.

Данные об уровне атмосферы были переданы специалистам на Земле. Группа управления полётом МКС анализирует поступившую информацию, чтобы определить уровень и возможное место утечки на основе точных данных, полученных по результатам изоляции экипажа на российском сегменте станции.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29293/

----------


## OKA

" Что известно о китайском "Морском старте"?




Так получилось, что пока я обрабатывал фото и видео с поездки на космодромы "Восточный" и "Морской старт", Китай во второй раз запустил ракету-носитель "Великий поход 11" с корабля, находящегося в море. Случайное совпадение является отличным поводом поговорить об этом проекте - что мы о нем знаем, и похож ли он на российский "Морской старт"?". 

Пост с фото :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/223797.html

----------


## OKA

" После проведенного анализа и поиска места утечки воздуха из атмосферы Международной космической станции было установлено, что данное место находится в служебном модуле «Звезда», в котором находится научная аппаратура. Негерметичность локализована в рабочем отсеке служебного модуля.

В настоящее время осуществляется поиск конкретного места возможной утечки. При этом общее падение давления атмосферы МКС зафиксировано на уровне 1 мм за 8 часов. Сложившаяся ситуация не представляет опасности для жизни и здоровья экипажа МКС и не препятствует продолжению полета МКС в пилотируемом режиме.

В ближайшие дни причина снижения атмосферного давления будет локализована и герметичность восстановлена.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29311/

----------


## OKA

" Переходной отсек российского модуля "Звезда", в котором происходит утечка воздуха закроют на трое суток, сообщили в пятницу в Центре управления полетами.

"Мы будем ПРК (переходную камеру - ИФ) опять закрывать на трое суток", - сказал представитель ЦУПа в ходе переговоров с МКС, которые транслирует NASA.

Во вторник "Роскосмос" сообщил, что место утечки воздуха на МКС находится в российском модуле "Звезда". В среду экипажу удалось сузить зону поиска утечки до переходного отсека модуля. Как пояснили в госкорпорации, конструктивно служебный модуль состоит из четырех отсеков, три из которых герметичны (переходный, рабочий и промежуточная камера).

Накануне космонавт Анатолий Иванишин, находящийся в данный момент на станции, сообщил, что экипажу МКС предстоит повторно обследовать отсек в поисках утечки. Для этого понадобится вновь снимать внутренние панели в модуле.

По данным Иванишина, атмосферное давление на станции опустилось до значений ниже нормы - 731 мм ртутного столба.

Наземные специалисты рекомендовали космонавтам "следить за своим самочувствием" в ходе работ в модуле.

Ранее в Роскосмосе сообщали, что сложившаяся ситуация "не представляет опасности для жизни и здоровья экипажа МКС и не препятствует продолжению полета станции в пилотируемом режиме".

Об утечке воздуха на МКС стало известно 20 августа. Тогда пресс-служба "Роскосмоса" сообщила об изоляции экипажа станции в российском модуле "Звезда" на время проверки давления в американском сегменте. Проверка двух модулей российского сегмента Международной космической станции (МКС) и пристыкованного к ней грузовика "Прогресс" не показали наличия утечек воздуха.

24 августа гендиректор госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил "Интерфаксу", что утечка воздуха на МКС незначительна и еле уловима приборами. По его словам, причина утечки может быть связана с микрометеоритами или стыками модулей на американском сегменте.

Экипаж МКС 26-27 сентября был изолирован в российском сегменте станции для поиска источника утечки воздуха. Для работ им доступны модули "Заря", "Звезда", "Поиск", грузовой корабль "Прогресс МС-14" и пилотируемый "Союз МС-16".

В настоящее время на борту МКС работают российские космонавты Анатолий Иванишин, Иван Вагнер и американский астронавт Крис Кэссиди.". 

https://www.interfax.ru/world/729773

----------


## OKA

" На Байконуре продолжается предстартовая подготовка транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17». В соответствии с графиком работ специалисты Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» и профильных предприятий Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» выполнили комплекс технологических операций по стыковке корабля «Союз МС-17» с переходным отсеком (ПхО) блока третьей ступени ракеты-носителя.

ПхО входит в состав космической головной части и обеспечивает механическую связь корабля с головным обтекателем, а также интеграцию командного интерфейса «Союза МС-17» в бортовую систему управления ракеты ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а».

Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотиреумым кораблем «Союз МС-17» запланирован на 14 октября 2020 года с космодрома Байконур по программе 63-й и 64-й основных экспедиций к Международной космической станции.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29345/

----------


## OKA

" На космодроме Байконур состоялась транспортировка космической головной части с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-17» на общую сборку ракеты космического назначения. Сегодня, 8 октября 2020 года, специалисты Ракетно-космической корпорация «Энергия» имени С.П. Королёва и профильных предприятий Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» выполнили комплекс технологических операций по погрузке и отправке корабля железнодорожным транспортом в монтажно-испытательный корпус ракеты-носителя на площадке № 31.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз 2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-17» намечен на 14 октября 2020 года по программе 63-й и 64-й экспедиций ну Международную космическую станцию. В состав основного экипажа корабля входят: командир Сергей Рыжиков (Роскосмос), бортинженер-1 Сергей Кудь-Сверчков (Роскосмос) и бортинженер-2 Кэтлин Рубинс (NASA).

Новый космический корабль должен доставить на борт МКС 173 кг полезных грузов. Они включают укладки для проведения космических научных экспериментов и медико-биологических исследований по российской программе, расходное оборудование и комплект фотоаппаратуры, средства гигиены и личные вещи космонавтов, а также стандартные рационы питания и 10 кг свежих продуктов.". 

 Фото:

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29374/

----------


## OKA

" Европейское космическое агентство (ESA) провело финальные квалификационные испытания твердотопливного ускорителя P120C, который будет устанавливаться на ракеты Ariane 6 и Vega C. Во время испытаний двигатель проработал 130 секунд, развивая расчетную мощность, сообщается в пресс-релизе ESA.

На текущий момент у ESA есть две ракеты для запуска спутников и в ближайшее время их сменят новые версии: тяжелая ракета Ariane 6 и легкая Vega-C. Как и в предыдущих версиях, в обеих ракетах будут применяться твердотопливные двигатели — у Ariane 6 они выполняют роль боковых ускорителей, а в Vega-C твердотопливные двигатели будут применяться на трех первых ступенях. В предыдущем поколении у ракет были разные двигатели, а в новом разработчики решили создать единый двигатель P120C для двух типов ракет, чтобы снизить общую стоимость разработки и производства.

Конструкционно P120C основан на P80, который сейчас применяется на Vega. У него углеволоконный корпус, внутри которого находится классическое твердое топливо, состоящее из алюминия, перхлората алюминия и полибутадиен с концевыми гидроксильными группами. После запуска он работает чуть больше двух минут и развивает тягу около 4,5 тысячи килоньютон. Это меньше, чем тяга двигателя Ariane 5, составляющая 6,65 тысячи килоньютон, но у Ariane 6 будут версии с двумя и четырьмя боковыми ускорителями, поэтому общую тягу можно будет выбирать под конкретный запуск.




Всего ESA провело три испытания нового двигателя: первичное в 2018 году, квалификационное испытание версии для Vega-C в 2019 году и теперь квалификационное испытания версии для Ariane 6 в 2020 году. Во время третьих испытаний, прошедших 7 октября, двигатель симулировал взлетный режим и проработал 130 секунд, развив 4,5 тысячи килоньютон.

Предварительно испытания прошли успешно, хотя специалисты потратят еще некоторое время на анализ собранных данных. Предполагается, что после признания всего цикла испытаний успешными первые полеты обеих ракет пройдут в 2021 году.

Летом NASA привезла на космодром на мысе Канаверал сегменты твердотопливных ускорителей для первой ракеты SLS и, теперь уже отмененной, ракеты OmegA. По этому случаю мы рассказали о том, как работают твердотопливные ускорители и чем они отличаются от обычных жидкостных двигателей.

Григорий Копиев". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/10/08/ariane-6

----------


## OKA

" Сегодня, 9 октября 2020 года, в конференц-зале площадки № 254 космодрома Байконур состоялось заседание Государственной комиссии по проведению летных испытаний пилотируемых космических комплексов о готовности ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-17» к вывозу на стартовый комплекс площадки № 31. Заслушав доклады о результатах испытаний, принято решение о вывозе 11 октября с.г.

Ранее в монтажно-испытательном корпусе расчеты дочерних предприятий Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» завершили общую сборку ракеты космического назначения «Союз-2.1а». В ходе работ головная часть (корабль «Союз МС» под обтекателем) была пристыкована к третьей ступени, после чего был проведен монтаж двигательной установки системы аварийного спасения. Во второй половине дня полученная сборка была переложена на транспортно-установочный агрегат и состыкована с «пакетом» из первой и второй ступеней.

Кроме того, Государственная комиссия подтвердила использование сверхбыстрой двухвитковой схемы сближения, которая позволит кораблю достичь МКС всего за три часа после старта.

Основной и дублирующий экипажи транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» продолжают тренировки в испытательном учебно-тренировочном центре площадки № 17. Сегодня в графике их подготовки — занятия по ручному сближению корабля с Международной космической станцией, укладка бортовой документации, изучение текущего технического состояния российского сегмента МКС (по данным из Центра управления полетами ЦНИИмаш). Космонавты и астронавты также пройдут ежедневный медицинский осмотр.

Старт очередной длительной экспедиции запланирован на 14 октября 2020 года, в 08:45:04 по московскому времени. В состав основного экипажа входят: командир Сергей Рыжиков (Роскосмос), бортинженер-1 Сергей Кудь-Сверчков (Роскосмос) и бортинженер-2 Кэтлин Рубинс (NASA). Их дублеры — космонавты Роскосмоса Олег Новицкий, Петр Дубров и астронавт NASA Марк Ванде Хай.". 

Много фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29382/

----------


## OKA

Подмосковный центр управления полетами попросил экипаж Международной космической станции "тщательно загерметизировать сварочные швы" скотчем, чтобы устранить утечку воздуха в российском модуле "Звезда", следует из переговоров экипажа с Землей, которые транслирует НАСА.
"Нужно тщательно загерметизировать все сварочные швы гермооболочки ПрК (промежуточная камера модуля "Звезда", где выявлена утечка воздуха - ред.), которые зелёным цветом у нас окрашены... скотчем по всей длине", - дал рекомендацию специалист центра российскому космонавту Ивану Вагнеру.

Небольшая утечка воздуха на МКС была зафиксирована в сентябре 2019 года. В августе-сентябре 2020 года, после того, как ее скорость возросла в пять раз (с 270 граммов до 1,4 килограмма воздуха в сутки), экипаж дважды закрывал люки в модулях МКС с целью проверки их герметичности и по несколько дней был изолирован в российском сегменте станции. Выяснилось, что место утечки находится в промежуточной камере российского модуля "Звезда".
Скорость падения давления на МКС составляет 1 миллиметр ртутного столба за 8 часов, однако, как сообщили РИА Новости в "Роскосмосе", это не представляет опасности для экипажа МКС и не препятствует полету станции в пилотируемом режиме.

Как рассказал экипажу руководитель полета российского сегмента МКС Владимир Соловьев, утечка воздуха "безумно малая", она "то есть, то нет", а предположительное отверстие или трещину размером 0,6-0,8 миллиметра можно и не найти.

По мнению исполнительного директора по пилотируемым программам "Роскосмоса" Сергея Крикалева, на станцию придется доставлять дополнительные объемы воздуха, если экипажу не удастся длительное время устранить утечку.
Сейчас на МКС находятся российские космонавты Анатолий Иванишин и Иван Вагнер, а также американский астронавт Кристофер Кэссиди.". 

https://ria.ru/20201010/mks-1579213039.html

----------


## OKA

" Сергей Гуреев сменил Андрея Жерегелю на должности генерального директора Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации (ОРКК), сообщается на сайте ОРКК.
       Гуреев родился в 1964 году. С 1983 по 2019 год Гуреев проходил службу в Федеральной службе безопасности (ФСБ) России, в 2013 году был награжден медалью "За отвагу". Имеет два высших образования: специалиста по связям с общественностью и юридическое.
       ОРКК создана в 2014 году, единственным владельцем является "Роскосмос". Компания определена как единый центр диверсификации и производства высокотехнологичной продукции гражданского назначения. В том числе корпорация производит оборудование для топливно-энергетического комплекса. ". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...539448&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

Россия планирует потратить более четырех миллиардов рублей на разработку космического ядерного буксира для полетов к планетам Солнечной системы...

https://ria.ru/20201012/buksir-1579337094.html

Махнем?  :Cool:  https://youtu.be/zZkdxwOeCo8

----------


## OKA

> Россия планирует потратить более четырех миллиардов рублей на разработку космического ядерного буксира для полетов к планетам Солнечной системы...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20201012/buksir-1579337094.html
> 
> Махнем?  https://youtu.be/zZkdxwOeCo8


РобоФедя о чём-то задумался...))

----------


## Avia M

> РобоФедя о чём-то задумался...))


Есть о чем!  
Когда построят аппарат, откроются новые популярные направления (Венера, Марс...). Куда махнуть? :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

«Музей космонавтики в Москве запускает первое в России музейное телевидение. Старт видеоканала музея дадут 14 октября с трансляции запуска космического корабля «Союз МС-17». Попасть на страницу канала можно с главной страницы сайта Музея космонавтики или перейдя по ссылке: kosmo-museum.ru/museum-tv. Несколько раз в неделю в прямом эфире зрителей ждут космические новости, технические программы, интервью с космонавтами и с приглашенными гостями, а также специальные выпуски со стартов и посадок космических кораблей»

https://news.rambler.ru/scitech/4500...ource=copylink

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции на 14 октября 2020 года в 08:45:04 мск со стартовой площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур запланирован пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-17» и экипажем длительной экспедиции МКС-64. Его стыковка с МКС запланирована по двухвитковой схеме — в 11:52 мск (±3мин).

14 октября мы покажем 3 трансляции:

пуск с космодрома Байконур (начало — 05:45 мск);
стыковка к российскому сегменту Международной космической станции (начало — 11:15 мск);
открытие переходных люков между кораблем и Международной космической станции (начало — 13:30 мск).". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29388/





> Есть о чем!  
> Когда построят аппарат, откроются новые популярные направления (Венера, Марс...). Куда махнуть?


Футуризм, однако)) 

" Махнём не глядя... "   :Biggrin: 

Вместо Марснаш на Венеранаш, там теплее  :Biggrin:  Может и яблони тоже будут там цвести)) 

Федю главное сориентировать в верном направлении, и вперде, развивать венерианское с/х в промышленных масштабах)) И тогда соседи сами приползут клянчить памыдоры да яблоки  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Корабль "Союз МС-17" пристыковался к Международной космической станции, полет занял рекордно короткое время — три часа и три минуты.

https://ria.ru/20201014/rekord-15797...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Корабль "Союз МС-17" пристыковался к Международной космической станции, полет занял рекордно короткое время — три часа и три минуты.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20201014/rekord-15797...medium=desktop


Добрая весть)) 

Это серъёзное достижение. Так ещё никто не может, кроме наших)) 

Ура, товарищи! )) 

" После открытия люков между пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-17» и станцией начал работу экипаж в составе 6 человек: космонавтов Роскосмоса Анатолия Иванишина, Ивана Вагнера, Сергея Рыжикова и Сергея Кудь-Сверчкова, а также астронавтов NASA Кристофера Кэссиди и Кэтлин Рубинс. Для Сергея Рыжикова и Кэтлин Рубинс это уже не первая космическая «командировка» на околоземную орбиту, а вот для Сергея Кудь-Сверчкова — дебютный полет.

Планируемая продолжительность полёта экипажа пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» — 177 суток. В программе новой длительной экспедиции — научно-прикладные исследования и эксперименты, проведение регламентных работ, связанных с поддержанием работоспособности станции, и дооснащение её оборудованием, доставляемым грузовыми кораблями. В соответствии с программой полета запланировано выполнение более полусотни экспериментов, четыре из которых будут новыми, а также выходы в открытый космос по российской программе. Космический корабль сегодня доставил 173 кг полезных грузов: укладки для проведения научных экспериментов и медико-биологических исследований, расходное оборудование и комплект фотоаппаратуры, средства гигиены и личные вещи космонавтов, а также стандартные рационы питания и 10 кг свежих продуктов.

На 22 октября 2020 года запланировано возвращение экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-16» с экипажем МКС-63 в составе Анатолия Иванишина, Ивана Вагнера и Кристофера Кэссиди. Кроме того, в ноябре запланирован запуск миссии SpaceX Crew-1 — к экипажу экспедиции МКС-64 присоединятся астронавты Майкл Хопкинс, Виктор Гловер, Шэннон Уокер и Соити Ногути.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29405/

----------


## OKA

" На Международной космической станции (МКС) подходит к завершению работа 63-й длительной экспедиции. Члены экипажа транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-16» — космонавты Роскосмоса Анатолий Иванишин, Иван Вагнер и астронавт NASA Кристофер Кэссиди — в соответствии с планом полёта готовятся к возвращению на Землю. Прошедшей ночью на борту МКС завершилась «пересменка» экипажей.

Процесс передачи смены на станции — это формальная церемония подписания документов двумя командирами: астронавт Кристофер Кэсcиди, возглавлявший её с апреля этого года, и космонавт Сергей Рыжиков подписали соответствующий акт передачи полномочий. Одновременно меняется номер экспедиции — в данном случае с 63 на 64. По старой традиции, окончание церемонии сопровождается ударами в корабельный колокол.

«Сергей, я дарю тебе этот ключ и командование Международной космической станцией. Поздравляю, — сказал Кристофер Кэссиди. Время на борту было очень интересное. Иногда было три человека в команде, иногда шесть человек. Сначала с Эндрю [Морганом], Джессикой [Меир] и Олегом [Скрипочкой]. Сейчас с Сергеем [Рыжиковым] и Сергеем [Кудь-Сверчковым], и Кейт [Рубинс]. У нас было время, когда было пять человек в команде, с Бобом [Бенкеном] и Дагом [Херли]», — отметил Кэссиди. По словам астронавта, на МКС была лучшая команда, а проведенное вместе время было замечательным.
В свою очередь Сергей Рыжиков рассказал, что «ключ» от Международной космической станции напоминает ему времена, когда он был летчиком и хранил «ключ от неба». «Сейчас мы храним ключ от космоса», — заметил он. Космонавт Роскосмоса также добавил, что экипаж пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» был счастлив работать неделю вместе с экипажем «Союза МС-16».

В настоящее время Анатолий Иванишин, Иван Вагнер и Кристофер Кэссиди занимаются операциями по подготовке к предстоящей посадке. В спускаемом аппарате транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-16» экипаж привезет с собой подлежащее возвращению оборудование и пеналы с результатами научных экспериментов, проведенных во время экспедиции.

Сегодня вечером члены экипажа пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-16» попрощаются со своими коллегами, зайдут в корабль, закроют переходные люки и будут готовиться к расстыковке. По предварительной информации Центра управления полетами ЦНИИмаш (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), закрытие люков между кораблем и Малым исследовательским модулем «Поиск» российского сегмента Международной космической станции запланировано на 21 октября 2020 года в 23:10 по московскому времени, расстыковка — 22 октября в 02:32 мск и посадка спускаемого аппарата — в 05:54 мск в 147 км юго-восточнее от г. Жезказган в Казахстане (азимут 110, 5°).

Все операции будут транслироваться в прямом эфире в разделе «Онлайн трансляции» сайта Госкорпорации «Роскосмос».". 




Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29432




> NASA заключила множество новых контрактов в рамках миссии по исследованию и освоению поверхности Луны на общую сумму 370 миллионов долларов. Большая часть денег досталась SpaceX и United Launch Alliance, которые будут заниматься совершенствованием методов производства и обращения с ракетным топливом в космосе. А перед Nokia стоит цель создания беспроводной сети, которая объединит пользователей, находящихся на больших расстояниях друг от друга, обеспечит связью лунные посадочные модули, вездеходы и прочие объекты инфраструктуры. Конечная цель NASA заключается в создании лунной базы как места длительной работы астронавтов. Проект должен быть реализован к 2028 году.
> 
> https://www.ixbt.com/news/2020/10/17...g-na-lune.html
> 
> Наши операторы "насторожились"...


Эт Шкирлиц насторожился, а "насы" вряд ли  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> А в чём именно состоят реалии, если не секрет? ))


Ранее газета "Коммерсантъ" сообщила, что директор космического центра "Восточный" Роман Бобков арестован на два месяца. Следствие обвиняет его вместе с главным инспектором 119-го отдела государственного архитектурно-строительного надзора (ГАСН) Минобороны Дмитрием Фоминцевым в махинациях со сдачей водозаборных сооружений на космодроме Восточный.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/98052...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" На испытательном комплексе Федерального казённого предприятия «Научно-испытательный центр ракетно-космической промышленности» (НИЦ РКП, входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») 23 октября 2020 года успешно прошли огневые стендовые испытания второй ступени ракеты-носителя лёгкого класса «Ангара-1.2».

Испытания являются одним из заключительных этапов наземной отработки изделия. В ходе прошедших испытаний специалисты Конструкторского бюро «Салют» ГКНПЦ имени М.В. Хруничева, НИЦ РКП и Конструкторского бюро химавтоматики (предприятия Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») провели комплексную проверку всех систем второй ступени носителя и объективность заложенных конструкторско-технологических решений.

Положительные результаты стендовой отработки позволят принять решение о допуске ракеты-носителя лёгкого класса «Ангара-1.2» к продолжению лётно-конструкторских испытаний.". 

Фото:

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29470/

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про космолом :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/225495.html

----------


## OKA

" По итогам заслушивания докладов на производственном совещании на космодроме Восточный генеральный директор Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрий Рогозин объявил выговоры генеральному директору Центра эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры Андрею Охлопкову и главному инженеру ЦЭНКИ Владимиру Жуку.

До этого решением Дмитрия Рогозина был уволен генеральный директор ФКУ «Дирекция космодрома „Восточный“» Евгений Рогоза.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29472/

----------


## Fencer

> " По итогам заслушивания докладов на производственном совещании на космодроме Восточный генеральный директор Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Дмитрий Рогозин объявил выговоры генеральному директору Центра эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры Андрею Охлопкову и главному инженеру ЦЭНКИ Владимиру Жуку.
> 
> До этого решением Дмитрия Рогозина был уволен генеральный директор ФКУ «Дирекция космодрома „Восточный“» Евгений Рогоза.". 
> 
> https://www.roscosmos.ru/29472/


За что же так Рогозу...

----------


## OKA

" Стартовавшая в воскресенье, 25 октября 2020 года, в 22:08 по московскому времени с космодрома Плесецк в Архангельской области ракета-носитель среднего класса «Союз-2.1б» разработки РКЦ «Прогресс» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» производства НПО Лавочкина в установленное время успешно вывела на орбиту российский навигационный космический аппарат «Глонасс-К».

Космический аппарат, созданный компанией «Информационные спутниковые системы» имени академика М.Ф. Решетнёва» (входит в периметр Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), выведен на целевую орбиту и принят на управление наземными средствами Главного испытательного космического центра имени Г.С. Титова Космических войск ВКС. Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1Б» и выведение космического аппарата «Глонасс-К» на орбиту разгонным блоком «Фрегат» прошли в штатном режиме.

С космическим аппаратом «Глонасс-К» установлена и поддерживается устойчивая телеметрическая связь. Бортовые системы космического аппарата функционируют в штатном режиме.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29475/




> За что же так Рогозу...


Вряд ли за " ошибки молодости"))

https://www.rbc.ru/society/24/10/202...=amp_full-link

----------


## Fencer

Дмитрий Рогозин рассказал, как пытался выкупить хранящийся на Байконуре "Буран" https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/11/16/219263/

----------


## Fencer

> Дмитрий Рогозин рассказал, как пытался выкупить хранящийся на Байконуре "Буран" https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/11/16/219263/


Нашелся владелец космических кораблей «Буран» на Байконуре https://m.vz.ru/news/2020/11/18/1071162.html
Казахстан намерен вернуть космический челнок "Буран" в госсобственность https://tass.ru/kosmos/10034815

----------


## Fencer

Лунная колея https://www.roscosmos.ru/29563/

----------


## Fencer

Глава Роскосмоса требует взыскать 300 тыс. рублей с трех СМИ за ущерб деловой репутации https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2020/11/23/219667/

----------


## Иваныч

Мы больше не можем конкурировать в космосе с другими ведущими в этой области державами.
К такому печальному выводу подвел присутствующих в среду на заседании комитета Госдумы РФ по образованию и науке президент РАН Александр Сергеев.

Наше отставание имеет численный показатель — космическая наука финансируется в 60(!) меньше, чем научные проекты NASA.
Постоянно недофинансируются и проекты в других областях науки — в частности, постоянно переносятся вправо сроки сдачи передовых ускорителей уровня «мегасайнс».
«К чему подводят нас? — задал вопрос Сергеев. — Может, нам совсем отказаться от космоса?» Звучит почти апокалиптически, но в то же время, увы, абсолютно реально.

Вячеслав Никонов констатировал, что, если судить только по количеству ученых, Россия уже давно не является лидером в научном мире.
«Сегодня в Китае в шесть раз больше исследователей, чем в России, в США — вдвое! Хотя когда-то у нас их было гораздо больше»
Ежегодно только 1 процент наших выпускников идет в науку.

« 2016–2025 годы планировалось выйти на финансирование 12–15 млрд рублей в год под задачи научного космоса», — сказал Сергеев.
На деле же мы видим, что «к 2022 году финансирование работ должно упасть до 2,9 миллиарда рублей

Экономим мы на самом элементарном — например, на приборной базе, которая давно морально и физически устарела.
9–12 лет для многих приборов — это очень большой срок. На их обновление, по словам Сергеева, в 2020 году запланировано потратить около 10 миллиардов рублей,
к 2024 году эта сумма должна возрасти до 90 миллиардов. Звучит громко, но на самом деле...
«Что такое 90 миллиардов рублей, — задался вопросом Сергеев, — это всего лишь 1 миллиард евро. Сумма, выделяемая в год на финансирование одного (!) европейского института».

В космической программе запланировано до 2024 года запустить аппараты «Луна-25», «Луна-26» и «Луна-27».
Но позвольте, американцы с китайцами к этому времени уже будут запускать к Луне пилотируемые станции с космонавтами, создавать научные городки.
«А мы собираемся отправлять только автоматическую станцию?! — резонно недоумевает президент РАН.

— Проблемы с постоянными сдвигами и долгостроем приводят к тому, что проекты устаревают и становятся порой не интересны не только мировому научному сообществу, но и нам самим».

Конечно, ученым могут сказать: денег в стране нет, не нравится — не берите даже то, что дают.
«Но что же, нам тогда вообще от космоса отказываться, от создания современных источников нейтронов?» — спрашивает президент РАН.

Увы, похоже, все к тому идет. По словам Сергеева, президент страны дал указание восстановить финансирование научного космоса на должном уровне, но последующие встречи на уровне Минфина показали, что, наверное, вряд ли это будет сделано.
Спрашивается, какой смысл в этих указаниях, если чиновники все равно их игнорируют?
https://www.mk.ru/science/2020/11/25...=1606357873000

А по мне, так главная причина "вселенского провала" - АНТИСОВЕТИЗМ!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Китайцы на луне...

Китайский аппарат «Change-5» успешно собрал образцы лунного грунта и теперь отправляется обратно на Землю.

----------


## Avia M

"Она летает, черт возьми!!!"

https://ria.ru/20201214/angara-15890...medium=desktop
https://tass.ru/kosmos/10247549?utm_...medium=desktop
https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...ge&utm_term=v1

----------


## Avia M

«Энергомаш» сегодня провел первое полноразмерное огневое испытание самого мощного в мире жидкостного ракетного двигателя РД-171МВ»


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/it/3145697.html

----------


## OKA

Удачный запуск)) 

Как  "Пегас"))

Познавательный обзор, как обычно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/232888.html

----------


## OKA

"    "Стартовавшая 2 февраля в 23 часа 45 минут (мск) с государственного испытательного космодрома министерства обороны Российской Федерации (космодром Плесецк) в Архангельской области ракета-носитель (РН) среднего класса "Союз-2.1б" в установленное время успешно вывела на расчетную орбиту космический аппарат (КА) в интересах Минобороны России", - сказали в министерстве.
     Там сообщили, что старт ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" и выведение космического аппарата на орбиту прошли в штатном режиме.
     По данным специализированных американских ресурсов, российские военные запустили  разведывательный спутник.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...545166&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты NASA начали этап сборки автоматической межпланетной станции Psyche, которая отправится в космос летом следующего года, сообщается на сайте Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA. Аппарат будет изучать необычный металлический астероид Психея, который, как считают ученые, может быть ядром протопланеты.




Psyche будет исследовать один из самых тяжелых из известных астероидов —  Психея, который располагается в Главном поясе. Данные наземных наблюдений показывают, что это небесное тело может содержать большое количество металлов и быть ядром протопланеты или его фрагментом, которое образовалось в результате столкновений с другими телами в ранней Солнечной системе. Ученые хотят не только разобраться в свойствах Психеи, ее происхождении и эволюции, но и понять ценность астероида с точки зрения добычи полезных ископаемых в космосе.

Станция будет оснащена солнечными батареями, а также холловскими двигателями, работающими на ксеноне, и экспериментальной системой лазерной связи DSOC (Deep Space Optical Communications). Стартовая масса аппарата составляет 2,6 тонны, из них 30 килограмм приходится на научное оборудование, которое включает в себя магнитометр, мультиспектральную камеру, гамма-и нейтронный спектрометр и микроволновый инструмент для исследования гравитационного поля астероида.


В начале февраля специалисты Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA объявили, что завершили изготовление компонентов станции и приступили к ее сборке и последующим комплексным испытаниям. Ожидается, что весной 2022 года аппарат будет полностью собран и готов к отправке в Космический центр Кеннеди, откуда будет запущен в космос при помощи ракеты-носителя Falcon Heavy в августе 2022 года. В мае 2023 года Psyche совершит гравитационный маневр у Марса, а к астероиду прибудет в конце января 2026 года. Научная программа станции рассчитана на 21 месяц и предполагает работу на четырех орбитах.

 В октябре 2021 года в космос отправится межпланетная станция «Люси», которая будет исследовать троянские астероиды Юпитера. В прошлом году выяснилось, что одна из целей станции, обладает небольшим спутником, что делает его крайне интересным объектом для изучения.
Александр Войтюк". 

 Подробнее :

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/02/04/psyche-phase-d

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны США в будущем может обеспечивать защиту баз NASA на Луне, а также операций частных компаний по добыче полезных ископаемых на ее поверхности. Об этом сообщила в понедельник газета The Wall Street Journal со ссылкой на осведомленные источники в правительстве и в космической отрасли.
По их данным, со временем "взаимодействие гражданских ведомств с военными, как ожидается, будет распространено на защиту планируемых к созданию баз NASA на лунной поверхности, а также американских коммерческих операций, которые могут включать получение воды или полезных ископаемых" на Луне... ". 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6535012.html
Похоже на вброс, с целью загнать в повестку" битвы за Луну" амерскую приоритетность)) 
Сейчас и в ближайшее время вряд ли,  но в перспективе... Вай бы ноу)) Движуха пошла)) 

Не слышно что-то про планы Роскосмо про сеть баз на Луне, государственно-частное партнёрство, взаимодействие с ВКС МО)) 
Да и про отечественную орбитальную станцию нет ответственной информации. Одни слухи в смди))

----------


## OKA

Кста :  

https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/155159.html

https://history.nasa.gov/alsj/main.html

----------


## OKA

" В феврале 1966 года советская автоматическая станция «Луна-9» впервые в истории совершила мягкую посадку на поверхность естественного спутника Земли. Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» в честь данного события представляет новый комплект рассекреченных документов о ходе реализации этого исторического проекта.

Первые советские «лунники», созданные под руководством Сергей Королёва в ОКБ-1 (сегодня — Ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия» имени С.П. Королёва, входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), вывели Советский Союз в лидеры освоения ближнего космоса: станция «Луна-1» (Е-1) стала первым искусственным спутником Солнца, «Луна-2» (Е-1А) первой достигла поверхности иного небесного тела, а «Луна-3» (Е-2А) впервые позволила получить изображения обратной стороны Селены. Проводя политику последовательного и быстрого усложнения космических проектов, С.П.Королев уже в конце 1959 года предложил проект выполнения мягкой посадки на Луну. Поддержанный руководством СССР, дерзкий план был реализован в программе создания автоматических лунных станций типа Е-6.

При реализации проекта были решены также такие задачи, как запуск космических аппаратов в дальний космос с промежуточной околоземной орбиты, использование автономной астроориентации, коррекция траектории полета на большом удалении от Земли, осуществление прецизионного прицеливания и мягкая посадка на небесное тело, лишенное атмосферы. Новые космические аппараты были гораздо сложнее и тяжелее первых «лунников», и их планировалось запускать ракетой-носителем 8К78 (известной как «Молния»), разработка которой велась параллельно под задачи отправки автоматических межпланетных станций к Марсу и Венере.

Основным научным прибором, который планировалось доставить на Луну, была панорамная телевизионная камера. Кроме того, на борту станции находились приборы для регистрации космического излучения. Однако в связи с тем, что ракетно-космическая техника на тот момент только набирала статистику полетов и не обладала высокой надежностью, лётные испытания станций Е-6 сопровождались трудностями. Из одиннадцати станций типа Е-6, запущенных с января 1963 года по декабрь 1965 года, ни одна не имела полного успеха, хотя достичь цели и разбиться о поверхность нашего ночного светила смогли станции «Луна-5», «Луна-7» и «Луна-8». Выявив и проанализировав ошибки, специалисты ОКБ-1 к весне 1965 г. подготовили модернизированный проект станции Е-6М.

В 1965 году Сергей Королев передал межпланетную тематики из ОКБ-1 на Московский машиностроительный завод имени С.А. Лавочкина, где под руководством Г.Н.Бабакина было освоено производство обновленной станции Е-6М, которая в результате и достигла успеха. Сергей Павлович так и не стал свидетелем триумфа своего детища: он умер во время плановой операции 14 января 1966 года. Ракета-носитель 8К78М («Молния») с аппаратом Е-6М стартовала 31 января 1966 года уже без него. Но на этот раз все прошло по намеченной программе: станция с разгонным блоком вышла на опорную орбиту, а затем вывела автоматическую станцию на заданную траекторию.

Подготовка к посадке началась 3 февраля 1966 года за пять часов до достижения цели. Перед торможением станция точно «поймала» лунную вертикаль, а затем, сбросив уже не нужные боковые отсеки, на высоте 75 км от лунной поверхности включила тормозной двигатель. И еще через несколько минут автоматическая лунная станция (АЛС), получившая официальное название, совершила мягкую посадку в точке с координатами 7°8‘ с.ш. и 64°22’ з.д. в районе океана Бурь, западнее кратеров Рейнер и Марий.

Выполнив первое в мире «прилунение», станция «Луна-9» развернулась в рабочее положение и провела девять сеансов связи, передав на Землю три круговые панорамы лунной поверхности. С её помощью ученые получили информацию о свойствах лунного грунта и о космическом излучении на Луне и по всей траектории перелета, что стало ценнейшим материалом для разработчиков пилотируемой лунной программы. Результаты полета «Луны-9» не только открыли новый этап планетных исследований, но и принесли свой политический эффект: СССР снова опередил США, которые смогли «прилунить» свою станцию Surveyor-1 только четыре месяца спустя.

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» благодарит за сотрудничество в подготовке публикации НПО Лавочкина и его генерального директора В.А. Колмыкова, ЦНИИмаш и его генерального директора С.В. Коблова, Департамент по обеспечению деятельности Архива Президента РФ и его директора И.В. Кузнецову, Российский государственный архив научно-технической документации (РГАНТД), его директора М.А. Власову и советника Н.В. Селюкину, а также Российский государственный архив новейшей истории и его директора И.А. Пермякова.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29878/

" 12 февраля 1961 года, с космодрома Байконур стартовала четырехступенчатая ракета-носитель «Молния» с автоматической межпланетной станцией «Венера-1». Она стала первым в истории искусственным объектом, отправленным с Земли к другой планете Солнечной системы.

Разработка первых межпланетных научно-исследовательских аппаратов началась по инициативе Главного конструктора ОКБ-1 Сергея Павловича Королева и академика Мстислава Всеволодовича Келдыша еще в середине 1958 года. Для реализации этой программы ученые математического института Академии наук СССР теоретически обосновали ближайшие сроки и возможные схемы полета к Марсу и Венере. В это же время инженеры-проектировщики ОКБ-1 (сейчас — Ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия» имени С.П. Королёва, входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») приступили к созданию четырехступенчатой ракеты-носителя, способной вывести необходимую полезную нагрузку на заданные траектории. Новая мощная ракета 8К78 «Молния», оснащенная разгонным блоком Л, была разработана в сжатые сроки на основе межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты Р-7.

Унифицированные венерианские аппараты серии 1ВА стартовой массой 643,5 кг были изготовлены на базе первых марсианских станций 1М, неудачно стартовавших в конце 1960 года. Они были оборудованы комплексом исследовательской аппаратуры и предназначались прежде всего для проверки методов выведения космических объектов на межпланетную трассу с отработкой средств сверхдальней радиосвязи и дистанционного управления. На случай непосредственного достижения планеты Венера обе станции несли спускаемую капсулу с советской государственной символикой. Кроме того, для управления станцией, измерения траектории их полета и обеспечения связи на расстоянии до 100 млн км был впервые развернут наземный автоматизированный радиотехнический комплекс.

Для запуска станции 1ВА руководители программы воспользовались февральским астрономическим «окном» 1961 года. 1ВА № 1 стартовала 4 февраля, но из-за проблем с включением блока Л она осталась на околоземной орбите. Вторая отправилась к месту назначения 12 февраля 1961 года и получила название «Венера-1». С аппаратом была установлена нестабильная радиосвязь, которая к 22 февраля на расстоянии 2 млн км от Земли была окончательно потеряна из-за нарушения бортового энергоснабжения в результате нештатной работы системы солнечной ориентации. Дальнейшие попытки восстановления контакта с помощью 76-метрового радиотелескопа английской обсерватории Джодрелл-Бэнк также не увенчались успехом. Согласно баллистическим расчетам к 20 мая 1961 года станция «Венера-1» пролетела на расстоянии около 100 тыс. км мимо Венеры и вышла на гелиоцентрическую орбиту.

Миссия «Венеры-1» имела важное практическое значение для дальнейшего развития отечественной ракетно-космической техники. С ее помощью впервые была испытана сверхдальняя двухсторонняя связь через параболическую антенну, проверена технология трехосной ориентации аппарата по Солнцу и звездам, а также получены уникальные на то время данные измерений солнечного ветра, космических излучений и метеорной обстановки в межпланетном пространстве.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29953/

Ну да, всем известно, что СССР в начале 60-х,  был передовым государством, с передовыми космическими достижениями, несмотря на "оттепель", и т. н. "десталинизацию" ))

----------


## OKA

" Министрами иностранных дел Российской Федерации и Туркменистана С.В.Лавровым и Р.О.Мередовым подписано Совместное заявление о неразмещении первыми оружия в космосе (НПОК).

Документ стал очередным шагом в рамках глобализации международной инициативы по НПОК, подтвердив решимость государств объединить усилия для предотвращения гонки вооружений в космическом пространстве (ПГВК). Будучи единственной на сегодняшний день мерой транспарентности и доверия, осуществляемой в целях ПГВК, данная инициатива является существенным политическим фактором, способствующим обеспечению равной и неделимой безопасности для всех, равно как и повышению предсказуемости и устойчивости деятельности государств по исследованию и использованию космического пространства в мирных целях.

В Совместном заявлении Российская Федерация и Туркменистан подчёркивают необходимость заключения международного договора, запрещающего размещение и применение оружия в космосе, и призывают страны, не являющиеся участниками инициативы по НПОК, рассмотреть возможность полноформатного присоединения к ней.". 

https://www.mid.ru/ru/foreign_policy...ent/id/4571695


" Ну ето правильно.. "))

Остаётся открытым вопрос : можно ли размещать в космосе невооружённые, и поэтому неопасные  бронепоезда?

----------


## Fencer

> " Министрами иностранных дел Российской Федерации и Туркменистана С.В.Лавровым и Р.О.Мередовым подписано Совместное заявление о неразмещении первыми оружия в космосе (НПОК).
> 
> Документ стал очередным шагом в рамках глобализации международной инициативы по НПОК, подтвердив решимость государств объединить усилия для предотвращения гонки вооружений в космическом пространстве (ПГВК). Будучи единственной на сегодняшний день мерой транспарентности и доверия, осуществляемой в целях ПГВК, данная инициатива является существенным политическим фактором, способствующим обеспечению равной и неделимой безопасности для всех, равно как и повышению предсказуемости и устойчивости деятельности государств по исследованию и использованию космического пространства в мирных целях.
> 
> В Совместном заявлении Российская Федерация и Туркменистан подчёркивают необходимость заключения международного договора, запрещающего размещение и применение оружия в космосе, и призывают страны, не являющиеся участниками инициативы по НПОК, рассмотреть возможность полноформатного присоединения к ней.". 
> 
> https://www.mid.ru/ru/foreign_policy...ent/id/4571695
> 
> 
> ...


А какое оружие ныне можно там разместить?

----------


## OKA

> А какое оружие ныне можно там разместить?


Может туркменские бронепоезда? Ну, невооружённые, конечно, пока) 

Хотя, кто проверит-то)) 

Амеры свои космодроны Х периодически отправляют и приземляют. 

Вся надёжа на мирные высокоманёвренные спутники-инспекторы)) 

Невооружённые, первыми, пока))

----------


## OKA

" Грузовой корабль "Прогресс МС-16", который отправится к Международной космической станции (МКС) в феврале, отсоединит летом от станции старый российский модуль "Пирс" и сведет его в атмосферу над Тихим океаном, следует из программы полета МКС, составленной Ракетно-космической корпорацией "Энергия" (предприятие "Роскосмоса").

Запуск корабля с космодрома Байконур ракетой-носителем "Союз-2.1а" намечается на 15 февраля, стыковка с МКС - на 17 февраля. Грузовик получил в ракетно-космической отрасли неофициальное название "Герасим", в честь героя рассказа Ивана Тургенева "Му-Му".

Согласно программе, имеющейся в распоряжении РИА Новости, при уходе со станции 17 июля "Прогресс МС-16" отсоединит от нее модуль "Пирс" и сведет его в атмосферу над Тихим океаном.
Модуль "Пирс" был запущен в 2001 году и использовался для выходов экипажей в открытый космос. Его отстыковка позволит освободить место для приема нового модуля "Наука", запуск которого, согласно программе, планируется на 15 июля с Байконура ракетой "Протон-М", стыковка с МКС - на 23 июля.". 

https://ria.ru/20210212/progress-1597135796.html

Юмористы, однако) Трэш, как общий тренд российских медиа, " не имеющих аналогов..", и т. д. 

Даёшь смешные "муму",  отверстия в обшивке, и батуты, вместо образования, науки, технологий, и логистики! "ТакЪ")) 

" С пусковой установки № 6 площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур на 15 февраля 2021 года запланирован пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с транспортным грузовым кораблем «Прогресс МС-16». Его стыковка к модулю «Пирс» российского сегмента Международной космической станции намечена на 17 февраля 2021 года.". 

Трансляция :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/29957/

----------


## Fencer

Есть мягкая посадка на Луну! https://www.roscosmos.ru/29868/

----------


## OKA

" Развертывание космического эшелона системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении (СПРН) завершится к 2024 году, сообщили российские военные.
       "В рамках совершенствования космического эшелона российской системы ПРН активно ведётся наращивание орбитальной группировки Единой космической системы (ЕКС). В мае 2020 года запущен четвёртый космический аппарат этой системы. Тем самым выполнен этап развёртывания орбитальной группировки ЕКС, завершение формирования которой предусмотрено к 2024 году", - сказал начальник главного центра предупреждения о ракетном нападении космических войск Воздушно-космических сил РФ Андрей Ревенок.
       "Развёртывание ЕКС позволит обеспечить выполнение задач по глобальному контролю поверхности земного шара", - сообщил он в интервью газете Минобороны РФ "Красная Звезда".
       Сообщалось, что орбитальная группировка СПРН в перспективе будет состоять из 10 космических аппаратов "Тундра".
       В августе 2020 года генеральный конструктор СПРН, глава концерна "МАК "Вымпел"" Сергей Боев сообщил "Интерфаксу", что завершены государственные испытания усовершенствованной СПРН.
       В октябре 2020 года Боев заявил "Интерфаксу", что систему, в частности, усилили новыми локаторами, командными пунктами, модернизировали каналы передачи данных. Усовершенствованная СПРН, как ожидается, заступит на боевое дежурство в 2021 году, сказал генконструктор. "Замечания, которые поступили от министерства обороны России, устранены. Штатно усовершенствованная система должна быть запущена в эксплуатацию в 2021 году", - сказал тогда Боев.
       Российская СПРН включает командно-связные средства, наземный и космический эшелоны информационных средств.
       Наземный сегмент состоит из сети надгоризонтных радиолокационных станций (РЛС) "Воронеж". Они работают в различных диапазонах радиоволн. РЛС способны обнаруживать космические, баллистические и гиперзвуковые объекты.
       РЛС "Воронеж" несут дежурство в Ленинградской, Калининградской, Иркутской, Оренбургской областях, в Алтайском, Краснодарском и Красноярском краях. Две новых станции СПРН для российских военных строят под Мурманском и Воркутой, еще одну планируется построить в Крыму.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...545626&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

https://lozga.livejournal.com/234769.html

Познавательно про космические телескопы и астрономию))

----------


## OKA

Ещё "кубсатов" на орбиту от Маска :




Пишут, вернуть ракету не удалось. 
"Компания SpaceX не смогла вернуть первую ступень ракеты Falcon 9 на плавучую платформу в Атлантическом океане.
Ракета-носитель с 60 интернет-спутниками Starlink стартовала с космодрома на мысе Канаверал в 22:59 по времени Восточного побережья США (06:59 мск)... ". 

Полностью :

https://ria.ru/20210216/raketa-1597627915.html

Ох,  не доведут до добра,  эти стаи " кубиков"на орбите)) 

Столько космолома...

----------


## OKA

" Государственный ракетный центр им. Макеева - разработчик межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты "Сармат" и баллистической ракеты подлодок "Синева" - зарегистрировал в Роспатенте облик линейки сверхтяжелых носителей для пусков к Луне и Марсу.
Описание изобретения к патенту опубликовано на сайте Федеральной службы по интеллектуальной собственности (Роспатент).
Ранее стало известно, что создание российской сверхтяжелой ракеты "Енисей", первый полет которой планировался на 2028 год, оказалось отложено. Как заявлял глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин, проект будет пересмотрен и новая сверхтяжелая ракета будет основана на технологиях многократного использования.
Предлагаемая Центром Макеева (входит в "Роскосмос") линейка ракет не относится к многоразовым, но в максимальной версии должна быть более грузоподъемной, чем самая грузоподъемная из созданных до нынешнего дня сверхтяжелая ракета - Saturn V, с помощью которой осуществлялись пилотируемые миссии на Луну.". 

https://ria.ru/20210217/nositeli-1597773763.html

----------


## OKA

" Корабль «Прогресс МС-16» в составе МКС

17.02.2021

В соответствии с графиком полёта Международной космической станции 17 февраля 2021 года в 09:26:47 по московскому времени произведена стыковка транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-16», который стартовал с космодрома Байконур 15 февраля. Операции по стыковке проводились экипажем МКС под руководством специалистов Главной оперативной группы управления.

Космический «грузовик» доставил на МКС грузы суммарной массой более 2,5 тонны, необходимые для поддержания её полёта в пилотируемом режиме и реализации программы научно-прикладных исследований на её борту. Среди них: 600 кг топлива дозаправки, 420 литров питьевой воды системы «Родник» и 40,5 кг сжатых газов с дополнительными запасами азота, а также около 1 400 кг различного оборудования и материалов, включая ресурсную аппаратуру бортовых систем управления и жизнеобеспечения, ремонтно-восстановительный комплект, укладки для проведения космических экспериментов по российской программе, средства медицинского контроля и санитарно-гигиенического обеспечения, предметы одежды и рационы питания.

В рамках реализации российской программы научно-прикладных исследований на корабле находится оборудование для следующих научных экспериментов:

Укладки «Нейролаб» предназначены для проведения серии экспериментов «Пилот-Т» по изучению влияния факторов космического полёта на качество профессиональной деятельности космонавтов — 3,3 кг;
материалы эксперимента «Асептик» позволят разработать средства обеспечения стерильности при выполнении биоэкспериментов — 1,2 кг;
прибор «Фотобиореактор» будет использован для исследования возможности получения продуктов питания и кислорода из водорослей — 5,1 кг;
аппаратура «Каскад» послужит лабораторией для разработки эффективных методов биотехнологического производства клеточных культур в условиях микрогравитации — 5,9 кг;
пробники «Биодеградация» обеспечат мониторинг состава микроорганизмов в атмосфере станции для изучения их влияния на конструкционные материалы в условиях космоса — 0,2 кг.
После завершения необходимых проверок герметичности стыка командир МКС-64, космонавт Роскосмоса Сергей Рыжиков и бортинженер МКС-64, космонавт Роскосмоса Сергей Кудь-Сверчков откроют переходные люки и выполнят заключительные операции по демонтажу стыковочного механизма, переводу системы электропитания «Прогресса» на объединённое питание и консервации грузового корабля.

В настоящее время на МКС помимо Рыжикова и Кудь-Сверчкова находятся астронавты NASA Кэтлин Рубинс, Майкл Хопкинс, Виктор Гловер, Шеннон Уокер и представитель Японского агентства аэрокосмических исследований Соичи Ногучи.". 

https://tsniimash.ru/press-center/ne...v_sostave_mks/

----------


## OKA

" Американская автоматическая межпланетная станция к Марсу была запущена 30 июля прошлого года.

Perseverance является уже пятым американским марсоходом, который NASA отправило для изучения Красной планеты. Это самый большой в мире планетоход, вес которого достигает 1025 кг, длина составляет 3 метра и ширина - 2,7 метра. Он оснащен большим количеством исследовательского оборудования. На нем установлен бур для отбора проб из марсианской почвы, в которых аппарат будет искать признаки микробной жизни, роботизированная рука, видеокамеры, инструменты для химического и минералогического анализа почвы, рентгеновский спектрометр с тепловизором, ультрафиолетовый спектрометр для обнаружения органических веществ. Кроме того, он оснащен специальным аппаратом MOXIE, который попробует вырабатывать кислород из диоксида углерода, присутствующего в марсианской атмосфере, а также микрофонами и датчиками для метеорологических наблюдений.

Согласно спутниковым данным, в кратере Езеро на Марсе, где совершил посадку планетоход, в прошлом там была дельта реки, которая впадала в большое озеро. В скалах этого кратера, по мнению ученых, могли сохраниться следы жизни.

Американскому роверу предстоит собрать на Марсе образцы породы, которые на Землю вывезет специальная совместная миссия Европейского космического агентства (ЕКА) и NASA. Ее планируется отправить к Красной планете не раньше 2026 года.

По сообщению NASA, на Perseverance установлен ядерный генератор энергии. Такой же генератор используется на американском марсоходе Curiosity, который исследует поверхность Красной планеты с августа 2012 года.

Предполагается, что новый планетоход сможет проработать на Марсе 687 земных суток.

Аппарат Ingenuity 1,2 метра в диаметре и весом 1,8 кг станет первым вертолетом, который будет работать на Марсе. Он оснащен двумя камерами, способен зависать в воздухе на 20-30 секунд для фотографирования местности.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Countdow...=hashtag_click

Стоимость американской марсианской миссии оценивается в 3 млрд долл. ". 

https://www.interfax.ru/world/751658

Молодцы, чО тут ещё скажешь))

----------


## Fencer

Спутник "Арктика-М" запустят с космодрома Байконур 28 февраля https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2021/2/19/223847/

----------


## OKA

" Россия и Китай подписали межправительственный Меморандум о сотрудничестве в рамках совместного создания Международной лунной научной станции (ILRS). От имени правительств документ подписали представители Роскосмоса и Китайского национального космического управления (CNSA).

Как сообщает издание SpaceNews, в соответствии с Меморандумом Россия и КНР совместно развернут станцию к 2030 году в районе лунного Южного полюса, что означает поворот от партнерства России с другими участниками программы МКС в «восточном направлении». Это в итоге может значительно повлиять на общий расклад в сфере освоения космоса.

Цель ILRS – многолетнее присутствие человека на Луне на ближайшее десятилетие в 2030-х годах. В Роскосмосе уже сообщили, что эксплуатационный ресурс МКС подходит к концу, и Россия готова поделиться собственным опытом космических экспедиций в интересах российско-китайского проекта.

По словам эксперта Лестерского университета Бледдина Боуэна, меморандум отражает более широкую тенденцию, состоящую в сближении «орбит» России и Китая.". 

https://www.techcult.ru/space/9414-r...lunnoj-stancii

Могли бы, для начала, тренировочную станцию в Антарктиде развернуть)) 

Отработать, так сказать, совместимость техники, стандартов и экипажей)) Было бы интересно)) 

Хотя можно и на китайском Тибете подобную тему развивать. Раз амеры упорно не хотят китацев к косм. технологиям своим допускать. ЕSA тоже вполне бы вписались и к амерам, и к росс-китайским начинаниям. 
Потихоньку блоки намечаются, "по интересам"))

----------


## OKA

" На 28 февраля 2021 года в 09:55 мск с пусковой установки № 6 площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур запланирован пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» и гидрометеорологическим космическим аппаратом «Арктика-М» на борту.

Новый аппарат обеспечит круглосуточный всепогодный мониторинг поверхности Земли и морей Северного Ледовитого океана, а также постоянную и надежную связь и другие телекоммуникационные услуги. 

Начало трансляции: 28 февраля 2021 года, 09:10 мск". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30070/

----------


## OKA

" Вице-губернатор Петербурга Евгений Елин, о скорой отставке которого стало известно 15 февраля, перейдет в S7 Group и займется развитием космодрома "Морской старт" сообщили в пресс-службе холдинга.

"С 1 марта 2021 года, по приглашению акционеров S7 Group, Евгений Елин возьмет на себя руководство космическим направлением холдинга", - говорится в пресс-релизе.

Елин стал вице-губернатором в январе 2019 года по приглашению тогда еще врио главы региона Александра Беглова. До этого, с 2013 по май 2017 года он был заместителем министра экономического развития и курировал госзакупки, а также космическую программу. После ареста министра Алексея Улюкаева и до назначения Максим Орешкина Елин был врио главы министерства.

Елин также входил в комитет по стратегическому планированию "Роскосмоса".

S7 Group приобрела платформу "Морской старт" (Sea Launch) в 2018 году. В собственность холдинга перешли корабль Sea Launch Commander, платформа Odyssey с установленным на них оборудованием ракетного сегмента, наземное оборудование в базовом порту Лонг-Бич (США) и интеллектуальные права, принадлежащие компании Sea Launch, включая товарный знак.

Для запуска с космодрома планируется создать ракету-носитель "Союз-7".

Комплекс "Морской старт" весной 2020 года перебазировали из США в порт на Дальнем Востоке.

В июле 2020 глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что госкорпорация разработает ракету-носитель для запусков с Sea Launch на базе ракеты "Союз-5", которая будет готова к 2023 году. Он сообщил, что специалисты госкорпорации исследовали "Морской старт", побывали на командном судне и на пусковой платформе "Одиссей" и убедились в их удовлетворительном состоянии.

12 сентября Рогозин сказал, что рассчитывает на начало модернизации плавучей ракетной пусковой платформы "Морской старт" через два месяца.

25 августа вице-премьер Юрий Борисов сказал, что платформа "Морской старт" может быть полностью восстановлена на рубеже 2023-2024 годов за 35 млрд рублей, как бюджетных, так и небюджетных.

Международный консорциум "Морской старт" был образован в 1995 году компаниями из Украины (КБ "Южное", 5%; ПО "Южмаш", 10%), России (РКК "Энергия", 25%), Норвегии (судостроительная компания Aker Solutions, 20%) и США (Boeing Commercial Space, 40%). Первый запуск с космодрома состоялся в марте 1999 года. Для стартов используется самоходная платформа Ocean Odyssey и командное судно Sea Launch Commander.

В 2009 году компания Sea Launch объявила о банкротстве. В результате в 2010 году изменилась ее структура собственности: 95% проекта досталось Energia Overseas Limited (EOL), дочке российской РКК "Энергия". 3% остались у Boeing, остальные 2% — у Aker Solutions.

За время существования "Морского старта" с него осуществили 35 запусков, три из которых оказались аварийными, а еще один был признан частично успешным. Платформа, расположенная в районе экватора в Тихом океане, позволяла оптимально использовать вращение Земли для запуска аппаратов на геостационарную орбиту высотой около 36 тыс. километров.". 

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/751611

----------


## Fencer

Космонавты замазали герметиком вторую трещину на МКС https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2021/3/9/224741/

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня утром, 22 марта 2021 года, со стартовой площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур выполнен пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» и 38 космическими аппаратами на борту. Спустя 1 час и 3 минуты после старта отделилась основная полезная нагрузка — южнокорейский спутник дистанционного зондирования Земли CAS500-1. На данный момент, после обработки телеметрической информации, разгонный блок успешно завершил все этапы программы выведения оставшихся 37 космических аппаратов на целевые орбиты.

Средства выведения Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» в полном объеме отработали все этапы сложнейшего полета, обеспечив выведение спутников на три разные солнечно-синхронные орбиты. Оператором запуска является компания «Главкосмос Пусковые Услуги» (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»).

В частности, после еще двух включений разгонного блока (выведение на вторую переходную орбиту и орбиту отделения) с 11:35 до 11:37 мск состоялось отделение первой партии попутной полезной нагрузки в составе японских спутников дистанционного зондирования Земли GRUS-1B, −1D, −1C и −1E. После пятого и шестого включений «разгонника» с 13:13 по 13:43 мск отделились спутники Unisat-7 итальянской компании GAUSS, NAJM-1 из Саудовской Аравии, японский аппарат для удаления т.н. «космического мусора» ELSA-d, DMSAT-1, три космических аппарата ADELIS-SAMSON, первый спутник Высшей Школы Экономики «НИУ ВШЭ — ДЗЗ», Challenge One, KSU_cubesat, GRBAlpha, WildTrackCube-SIMBA, 3B5GSat, ОрбиКрафт-Зоркий, KMSL, NANOSATC-BR2, четыре спутника BEESAT, Timon и Pumbaa для получения изображений солнечной короны, два спутника Kepler, Hiber-3 и Lacuna Space.

Особенностью данного запуска являлось использование системы отделения ленточного типа для выведения аппаратов с чувствительным научным и бортовым оборудованием, которая разработана инженерами Научно-производственного объединения имени С.А. Лавочкина (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»). В дальнейшем новую систему планируют использовать для выведения последующих аппаратов серии CAS500, а также некоторых российских спутников.

«На этапе выведения космический аппарат связан с разгонным блоком бандажным устройством, которое удерживается при помощи детонационных замков. При необходимости отделения замки раскрываются, и пружины мягко отталкивают космический аппарат от разгонного блока, не подвергая его высоким ударным нагрузкам», — рассказал заместитель генерального конструктора НПО Лавочкина Алексей Поляков.
Космический аппарат ELSA-d японской компании Astroscale станет первым в рамках демонстрации базовых технологий, необходимых для стыковки и удаления космического мусора. Четыре спутника GRUS японской компании Axelspace для наблюдения за поверхностью Земли со строгой периодичностью. NAJM-1 из Саудовской Аравии — это пробная экспериментальная образовательная программа разработки малого спутника с небольшой длительностью рабочего цикла для получения изображений Земли и обеспечения связи с низкой околоземной орбиты.

DMSAT-1 — малый космический аппарат, разработанный в интересах Космического центра имени Мохаммеда Бин Рашида для многоспектрального наблюдения в видимом и около-инфракрасном диапазонах для обнаружения и контроля аэрозолей, содержащихся в верхних слоях атмосферы.Три спутника ADELIS-SAMSON Израильского технологического института Technion предназначены для демонстрации долгосрочного автономного полета кластера, состоящего из нескольких спутников, и определения географического положения наземного передатчика.

Два аппарата Kepler 6/7 от Kepler Communications inc. из Канады предназначены для широкополосной связи с высокой скоростью передачи данных в Ku-диапазоне, а также узкополосная связь с низкой скоростью передачи данных в S-диапазоне. Они предоставляют услуги передачи данных объектам, ресурсам и устройствам интернета вещей, расположенным по всему земному шару с помощью глобального сервиса данных (GDS) и сервиса повсеместного интернета вещей. NANOSATC-BR2 — научный, образовательный, технологический спутник для мониторинга ионосферы и магнитного поля Земли Южного регионального центра космических исследований Университета Санта-Мария, Бразилия.

KMSL — научный спутник для проведения эксперимента в условиях микрогравитации Инженерного колледжа Университета Чосан Кванджу, Республика Корея. Pumbaa и Timon — космические аппараты Лаборатории астродинамики и управления при Университете Ёнсе, г. Сеул, Республика Корея, назначение которых — получение изображений солнечной короны, включая область, в 10 раз превышающую угловой диаметр Солнца.
Четыре Beesat-5,-6,-7,-8 — спутники Технического университета Берлина, Германия, для демонстрации:
Подсистемы связи в диапазоне UHF;
передатчика Х-диапазона, экспериментального приемника ГНСС (глобальной навигационной спутниковой системы);
оптической полезной нагрузки для определения пространственного положения;
определение дальности при помощи лазерных средств для точного определения орбиты.
Hiber-3 —космический аппарат из Нидерландов, назначение которого — предоставление спутникового подключения к устройствам «интернета вещей». Unisat-7 итальянской компании GAUSS — для отработки технологии точного выведения на орбиту малых КА формата КубСат. Программа действует как орбитальная платформа для развертывания спутников сторонних организаций. UNISAT-7 отделит шесть наноспутников:

Unicorn-1, отработка технологии точного выведения на орбиту малых КА формата КубСат, Германия.
DIY-1, испытания механизма сведения КА с орбиты и лётная квалификация радиоаппаратуры и солнечных панелей, Аргентина;
FEES, образовательный и научно-исследовательский аппарат, Италия;
STECCO, образовательный и научно-исследовательский Италия, отработка технологии ориентации с использованием градиента гравитации, Италия;
SMOG-1, образовательный и научно-исследовательский Италия, Венгрия;
BCCSAT-1, образовательный и научно-исследовательский Италия, Таиланд.
Первый спутник Высшей Школы Экономики «НИУ ВШЭ — ДЗЗ». Спутник «НИУ ВШЭ — ДЗЗ» был создан совместными усилиями Московского института электроники и математики им. А.Н. Тихонова и «СПУТНИКС». Кубсат 3Ю оборудован экспериментальной камерой на линзах Френеля, разработки Самарского университета, и высокоскоростным передатчиком X-диапазона. Отработкой систем управления спутником занимались студенты МИЭМ. Кубсат 3Ю центра «Сириус» и НИУ ВШЭ оснащен улучшенным прибором для мониторных наблюдений быстрых изменений потоков космической радиации типа ДеКоР. Ученые «Университета «Сириус» и НИИЯФ МГУ занимаются научной составляющей проекта — работают с детектором космической радиации и математическими алгоритмами миссии. Кубсат 6Ю ОрбиКрафт-Зоркий компании «СПУТНИКС» оснащен камерой-телескопом НПО «Лептон» с высокой разрешающей способностью — до нескольких метров на пиксель, что ставит его на высокий технический уровень среди аппаратов данного размера.

Космический аппарат SIMBA Римского университета Ла Сапиенца предназначен для мониторинга поведения диких животных. GRBAlpha Университета в Кошице нужен для демонстрации технологии детекторов и электроники для будущей миссии CAMELOT — группировки наноспутников для покрытия всего неба, с высокой чувствительностью и точностью локализации после обнаружения гамма-излучения... ". 

Полностью :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30404/




Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30402/

----------


## OKA

" Готовясь к очередной экспедиции, новые экипажи Международной космической станции традиционно посещают знаковые места, связанные с историей отечественной космонавтики. Мероприятие проводится буквально за несколько дней до их вылета на Байконур.

В музее Центра подготовки космонавтов, где расположен мемориальный рабочий кабинет Юрия Гагарина, экипажи длительной экспедиции МКС-65 оставили автографы в памятной книге предстартовых записей. Решение о создании книги с обращениями участников предстоящих экспедиций было принято после трагической гибели первого космонавта планеты.

У каждого экипажа есть групповое фото из музейного зала международных космических полётов. Не стал отступать от традиции основной экипаж МКС-65 в составе космонавтов Роскосмоса Олега Новицкого, Петра Дуброва и астронавта NASA Марка Ванде Хая, а также их дублёры Антон Шкаплеров, Олег Артемьев и Энн МакКлейн.

Затем делегация космонавтов и астронавтов отправилась к Кремлёвской стене, чтобы почтить память С.П. Королёва, Ю.А. Гагарина и других выдающихся людей, которые внесли свой вклад в развитие космонавтики. Традицией стало и посещение территории Кремля, а также прогулка по Красной площади, после чего космонавты побывали в доме-музее С.П. Королёва в Москве.

26 марта 2021 года экипажи должны отправиться на космодром Байконур. Старт транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-18» запланирован на 9 апреля.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30476/

Кста, космокоммандерша Маклейн снова в теме!  Не посадили) 

Хоть у этих-то теперь "усё в порядке, шеф"  :Biggrin: 

https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/n...d-anne-mcclain

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Завершен цикл огневых испытаний первого двигателя РД-171МВ

----------


## Fencer

В Новосибирске создали виртуальный музей космонавтики https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/4/6/226357/

----------


## OKA

" Государственная комиссия по проведению лётных испытаний пилотируемых космических комплексов утвердила составы основного и дублирующего экипажей транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-18». Вместе с этим подтверждена полная готовность ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» и наземной инфраструктуры к предстоящему пуску по российской программе Международной космической станции.

В состав основного экипажа 65-й длительной экспедиции вошли космонавты Роскосмоса Олег Новицкий (командир корабля «Союз МС-18» и МКС-65), Пётр Дубров (бортинженер-1 корабля «Союз МС-18» и МКС-65) и астронавт NASA Марк Ванде Хай (бортинженер-2 корабля «Союз МС-18» и МКС-65). Их дублёры: космонавты Роскосмоса Антон Шкаплеров, Олег Артемьев и астронавт NASA Энн МакКлейн соответственно.

В 13:00 по московскому времени состоится предстартовая онлайн-конференция экипажей, которая будет доступна в прямом эфире на официальных сайтах Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» и информационного агентства ТАСС.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-18» запланирован на 9 апреля 2021 года в 10:42 по московскому времени, а стыковка с российским сегментом МКС — спустя два витка после выхода на целевую орбиту, в 14:07 мск.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30633/

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции на 9 апреля 2021 года в 10:42 мск со стартовой площадки № 31 космодрома Байконур запланирован пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем «Ю.А. Гагарин» (Союз МС-18) и экипажем длительной экспедиции МКС-65.

 Планируемая продолжительность полета — 191 сутки

Начало трансляции: 9 апреля 2021 года, 09:00 мск ". 




Подробнее :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30596/

----------


## OKA

Скоро старт корабля " Юрий Гагарин") 

" В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции на 9 апреля 2021 года запланирован пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-18» и экипажем длительной экспедиции МКС-65.

В марте 2021 года Госкомиссией принято решение о полёте и дальнейшей стыковке корабля с российским сегментом Международной космической станции по «сверхкороткой» (двухвитковой) схеме. Стыковка к модулю «Рассвет» запланирована в 14:08 по московскому времени, а открытие люков — в 16:00 мск.

Начало трансляции: 9 апреля 2021 года, 15:40 мск". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30598/

----------


## OKA

Ура! Поехали! 

"Юрий Гагарин" вышел на орбиту Земли!

----------


## Fencer

> Ура! Поехали! 
> 
> "Юрий Гагарин" вышел на орбиту Земли!


Покорители космоса

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с комплексным графиком подготовки к запуску 36 космических аппаратов группировки OneWeb с помощью ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» и разгонного блока «Фрегат» специалисты Космического центра «Восточный» (филиал Центра эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры) и Научно-производственного объединения имени С.А. Лавочкина (входят в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») на космодроме Восточный транспортировали разгонный блок «Фрегат» из зала заправки заправочно-нейтрализационной станции в монтажно-испытательный корпус космических аппаратов.

Разгонный блок разработки и производства НПО Лавочкина заправлен компонентами топлива и установлен в стенд до начала проведения сборки космической головной части. Заключительная операция — общая сборка ракеты космического назначения «Союз-2.1б», к которой специалисты российской ракетно-космической промышленности планируют приступить 20 апреля 2021 года.

Данный пуск станет третьим полностью коммерческим с космодрома Восточный, реализуемым компанией Arianespace для компании OneWeb с этого космодрома. Главкосмос (дочернее предприятие Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») обеспечивает выполнение работ по запускам аппаратов группировки OneWeb с использованием ракет-носителей семейства «Союз-2» в рамках контрактов с французской компанией Arianespace и российско-французской Starsem.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30749/

----------


## OKA

" NASA во второй раз перенесло первый полет вертолета на Марсе

NASA вновь отложило первый полет беспилотного вертолета Ingenuity на Марсе, сообщается в Twitter американского космического агентства.

https://twitter.com/NASAPersevere/st...64121696202758

Новая дата полета будет назначена на следующей неделе, уточнили в NASA. Там пояснили, что вынуждены перенести полет Ingenuity, так как во время тестового запуска ротора вертолета возникли проблемы. Специалисты планируют обновить программное обеспечение, чтобы устранить неисправность.




Изначально запуск вертолета-дрона на Марсе планировался на 11 апреля. Однако позже NASA перенесло первый полет на срок не ранее 14 апреля.

Вертолет Ingenuity прибыл на Марс вместе с марсоходом Perseverance. Ракета с марсоходом была запущена в июле 2020 года с космодрома на мысе Канаверал в штате Флорида. В феврале американский ровер высадился в кратере Езеро, где будет искать следы жизни.". 

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/60756c799a794776f90fcab5

----------


## OKA

Возвращаясь к юбилею)) 

Отличная подборка статей про космонавтику :

https://warspot.ru/19421-sto-sorok-l...reniya-kosmosa

----------


## OKA

" Экипаж 64-й длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию в составе космонавтов Роскосмоса Сергея Рыжикова и Сергея Кудь-Сверчкова, а также астронавта NASA Кэтлин Рубинс перешел с МКС на борт транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» и закрыл переходные люки. В течение нескольких часов международному экипажу предстоит выполнить следующие задачи: облачение в летные скафандры «Сокол КВ-2», закрытие люков между бытовым отсеком и спускаемым аппаратом корабля, проверка герметичности всех люков и работоспособность систем корабля.




В 04:32:30 по московскому времени будет выдана команда на расстыковку пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» и российского сегмента Международной космической станции, после чего в 04:34:00 мск он отделится от модуля «Поиск». Ожидается, что посадка произойдет в 07:55:52 мск в 147 км юго-восточнее города Жезказган (Казахстан).

Накануне Сергей Рыжиков передал символический ключ от МКС и командование станцией астронавту NASA Шеннон Уокер в американском модуле Destiny в присутствии объединенного экипажа из десяти человек. После возвращения «Союза МС-17» на станции, кроме Уокер, останутся космонавты Роскосмоса Олег Новицкий и Петр Дубров, астронавты NASA Майкл Хопкинс, Виктор Гловер и Марк Ванде Хай, а также астронавт JAXA Соити Ногути.

В пятницу космонавт Роскосмоса Сергей Кудь-Сверчков подготовил небольшой космический видеосюжет, где подвел итоги полугодовой 64-й экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию.".

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30774/

----------


## OKA

"  B раннее субботнее утро, 17 апреля 2021 года в 07:55:12 мск, спускаемый аппарат транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17», отстыковавшегося сегодня от Международной космической станции, совершил штатную посадку в расчётной точке на территории Казахстана. На Землю вернулся экипаж 64-й длительной экспедиции в составе космонавтов Роскосмоса Сергея Рыжикова и Сергея Кудь-Сверчкова, а также астронавта NASA Кэтлин Рубинс.

Все операции по спуску с околоземной орбиты и посадке прошли в штатном режиме, самочувствие экипажа хорошее. Корабль отделился от российского сегмента станции в 04:34:04 мск. Его двигательная установка включилась на торможение в 07:01:33 мск, после чего он начал сход с околоземной орбиты. Вскоре после этого «Союз» разделился на три отсека, а международный экипаж из трех человек в спускаемом аппарате испытал перегрузки около 3,8g.

Сегодня же Сергея Рыжикова и Сергея Кудь-Сверчкова доставят спецбортом на аэродром Чкаловский (Московская область). В течение нескольких недель они будут находиться в Комплексе предстартовой подготовки и послеполетной реабилитации космонавтов (астронавтов) в Звёздном городке (Московская область). За состоянием здоровья российских членов экипажа пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» будут наблюдать врачи.




Напомним, пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с транспортным пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-17» состоялся 14 октября 2020 года в 08:45:04 мск. Спустя 3 часа 3 минуты, в 11:48:47 мск, он в штатном режиме пристыковался к модулю «Рассвет» российского сегмента Международной космической станции. Впервые в мире к МКС пристыковался пилотируемый корабль, совершивший всего два витка вокруг Земли. Длительность полёта Сергея Рыжикова, Сергея Кудь-Сверчкова и Кэтлин Рубинс составила 185 суток. За время работы экипажа были проведены десятки экспериментов из самых различных областей науки по российской научной программе (медицина, космическая биология, биотехнология, физико-химические процессы и др.). Так, за время полугодовой экспедиции российские члены экипажа МКС-64 провели 44 эксперимента, из них 41 — с участием космонавтов. Время экипажа, затраченное на выполнение программы научных исследований, составило 579,5 часа. Вместе с этим реализовано 614 сеансов экспериментов, из них 501 — с привлечением космонавтов.

На борту Международной космической станции в период с 22 октября по 16 ноября 2020 года находился экипаж их трех человек: Сергей Рыжиков (Роскосмос), Сергей Кудь-Сверчков (Роскосмос) и Кэтлин Рубинс (NASA). С 17 ноября 2020 года по 8 апреля 2021 года экипаж состоял уже из семи человек: Сергей Рыжиков, Сергей Кудь-Сверчков, Кэтлин Рубинс, Майкл Хопкинс (NASA), Виктор Гловер (NASA), Соичи Ногучи (NASA) и Шеннон Уокер (NASA). В период с 9 по 17 апреля с.г. на МКС находился экипаж из десяти человек: Сергей Рыжиков, Сергей Кудь-Сверчков, Кэтлин Рубинс, Майкл Хопкин, Виктор Гловер, Соичи Ногучи, Шеннон Уокер, Олег Новицкий (Роскосмос), Петр Дубров (Роскосмос) и Марк Ванде Хай (NASA).

В ходе 185-суточной экспедиции на борту МКС экипаж принял грузовые корабли «Прогресс МС-16», Cygnus NG-15 и Dragon SpX-21, а также два пилотируемых: Dragon SpX Crew-1 и «Союз МС-18». 19 марта состоялась перестыковка транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» с Малого исследовательского модуля «Рассвет» (МИМ-1) на Малый исследовательский модуль «Поиск» для обеспечения возможности стыковки корабля «Союз МС-18» к МИМ-1. А 5 апреля выполнена перестыковка пилотируемого корабля Crew Dragon Resilience от переднего шлюза модуля Harmony к верхнему порту того же модуля, чтобы освободить место для другого корабля Crew Dragon — Endeavour.

В ноябре по российской программе Сергей Рыжиков и Сергей Кудь-Сверчков выполнили выход в открытый космос длительностью 6 часов 51 минуту 8 секунд с целью подготовки к запуску и последующей стыковке лабораторного модуля «Наука». По американской программе выполнено пять выходов в космос: 27 января (Майкл Хопкинс и Виктор Гловер длительностью 6 часов 55 минут), 1 февраля (Майкл Хопкинс и Виктор Гловер длительностью 5 часов 18 минут), 28 февраля (Кэтлин Рубинс и Виктор Гловер длительностью 7 часов 6 минут), 5 марта (Кэтлин Рубинс и Соичи Ногучи длительностью 6 часов 54 минуты) и 13 марта 2021 года (Майкл Хопкинс и Виктор Гловер длительностью 6 часов 47 минут).

Завершившийся полет стал вторым в карьере космонавта Роскосмоса Сергея Рыжикова. Его первая работа на околоземной орбите в качестве командира пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-02» и бортинженера экспедиций МКС-49/50 длилась 173 суток. 13 ноября 2018 года за мужество и героизм, проявленные при осуществлении космического полёта, Сергею Рыжикову было присвоено звание Героя России с вручением медали «Золотая Звезда».

Для Сергея Кудь-Сверчкова полет в качестве бортинженера пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17» и экспедиции МКС-64 стал дебютным в его космической карьере. Путь к осуществлению мечты занял у него 10 лет: 15 ноября 2010 года в соответствии с приказом начальника Центра подготовки космонавтов № 469 от 15 ноября 2010 года приступил к полуторагодичной общекосмической подготовке. 3 августа 2012 года на заседании Межведомственной квалификационной комиссии по оценке подготовки кандидатов в космонавты-испытатели набора 2010 года получил квалификацию «космонавт-испытатель». 29 мая 2020 года решением Межведомственной комиссии Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» утвержден в качестве бортинженера основного экипажа пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-17».

Несмотря на загруженный рабочий график, Сергей Кудь-Сверчков находил время и для публикации фотоснимков и видеороликов проведения космических научных экспериментов в социальных сетях ВКонтакте, Twitter и Instagram, благодаря чему тысячи людей по всему миру стали еще ближе к космосу.

Для бортинженера-2 Кэтлин Рубинс это также не первый полет на околоземную орбиту. В первый раз она стартовала 7 июля 2016 года в качестве бортинженера-2 корабля «Союз МС» вместе с космонавтом Роскосмоса Анатолием Иванишиным и астронавтом JAXA Такуя Ониси. Во время полета совершила два выхода в открытый космос. 30 октября 2016 года спускаемый аппарат корабля совершил посадку на территории Казахстана в 148 км юго-восточнее города Джезказган.

На борту Международной космической станции в настоящее время работает экипаж 65-й длительной экспедиции в составе космонавтов Роскосмоса Олега Новицкого и Петра Дуброва, астронавтов NASA Майкла Хопкинса, Виктора Гловера, Шеннон Уокер, Марка Ванде Хая и представителя Японского космического агентства Соичи Ногучи. Незадолго до возвращения Сергей Рыжиков передал командование станцией Шеннон Уокер. На 22 апреля 2021 года с мыса Канаверал запланирован пуск ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 с кораблем Crew Dragon USCV-2, который доставит экипаж в составе Шейна Кимброу, Меган Макартур, Акихико Хосидэ и Тома Песке.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30776/

----------


## OKA

" 50 лет назад, 19 апреля 1971 года, с космодрома Байконур запущена ракета-носитель «Протон-К», которая успешно вывела на околоземную орбиту первую в мире долговременную орбитальную станцию «Салют» массой почти 20 тонн. Ее запуск открыл принципиально новый этап в исследовании и освоении человеком космического пространства.

В феврале 1970 года был выпущен проект по долговременной орбитальной станции, которая в дальнейшем стала называться «Салют». Она была создана в чрезвычайно короткие сроки. Задача разработать и подготовить станцию к запуску в течение года была поставлена на политическом уровне. Следует отметить большой энтузиазм, с которым участники этого уникального проекта разрабатывали, изготавливали и испытывали первую орбитальную станцию. Работы велись круглосуточно, без выходных дней.

Второй особенностью явилось то, что разработка станции проводилась одновременно в ЦКБЭМ и ЦКБМ (Ф), а изготовление — на Заводе имени М.В. Хруничева (сегодня входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») и Заводе экспериментального машиностроения. Проект и практически все основные системы станции разрабатывались в ЦКБЭМ, изготовление основных систем и поставка комплектующих — на ЗЭМ, конструкторская документация на корпус выпускалась в ЦКБМ (Ф), изготовление гермокорпуса, силового интерьера, основных элементов конструкции, общая сборка изделия проводились на ЗИХ. Комплексные испытания станции после сборки выполнялись в ЦКБЭМ.

Сжатые сроки диктовали особую технологию работ. Были существенно упрощены процедуры подготовки документации. Изготовление деталей часто проводилось по эскизам конструктора. Упрощение процедур принятия решений не привело к снижению качества, поскольку оперативно-техническое руководство действовало постоянно для незамедлительного принятия технических решений.

В декабре 1970 года был собран орбитальный блок станции и передан для проведения испытаний, после окончания которых в марте 1971 года он был отправлен на техническую позицию. Работы на космодроме (на вновь созданном рабочем месте) были проведены за 40 дней. От начала разработки проекта до запуска станции на орбиту прошло меньше 16 месяцев. Еще никогда космические аппараты такой сложности не создавались в крайне сжатые сроки. Разумеется, при разработке конструкции и систем станции использовался громадный опыт участников работ и технический задел по уже разработанным системам.

Первая станция представляла собой новый тип космического аппарата, позволяющий автоматически и с участием человека решать различные научно-прикладные задачи в условиях длительного полета. Орбитальные станции со сменяемыми экипажами сделали возможным непрерывную работу людей в космическом пространстве, позволили исследовать влияние космоса и невесомости на организм человека, проводить астрофизические исследования, а также исследования поверхности и атмосферы Земли.

На первом этапе полет станции «Салют» осуществлялся в автоматическом режиме. 23 апреля 1971 года на околоземную орбиту был выведен транспортный пилотируемый корабль «Союз-10» с экипажем на борту в составе командира Владимира Шаталова, бортинженера Алексея Елисеева и инженера-испытателя Николая Рукавишникова. «Союз-10» состыковался со станцией «Салют», но космонавты так и не смогли в неё перейти из-за проблем и дефектов в стыковочном узле. Экипажу «Союза-10» пришлось внепланово возвращаться на Землю.

6 июня 1971 года стартовал транспортный пилотируемый корабль «Союз-11» с экипажем в составе Георгия Добровольского, бортинженера Владислава Волкова и инженера-испытателя Виктора Пацаева. Эта была первая экспедиция посещения, которая в течение 22 суток находилась на станции и доказала возможность долговременных полетов на орбитальном комплексе. Во время своего рекордного по длительности полета экипаж выполнил большой объем научных исследований и экспериментов. К сожалению, из-за разгерметизации спускаемого аппарата экипаж погиб.

После расстыковки с кораблем «Союз-11» орбитальный блок станции «Салют» продолжал автономный полет в течение 3,5 месяца, в процессе которого в автоматическом режиме выполнялась программа научных исследований, проверялись работоспособность и ресурс работы систем в длительном полете.

11 октября 1971 года станция «Салют» прекратила существование над акваторией Тихого океана. Всего было изготовлено и выведено на орбиту пять аппаратов этой серии: «Салют-1», «Салют-3», «Салют-4», «Салют-6», «Салют-7». Станции «Салют-2» и «Салют-5» имели военное назначение и относились к серии орбитальных станций «Алмаз». Программа «Салют» продолжалась с 1971 года по 1986 год, в результате чего был накоплен гигантский опыт долговременного нахождения человека в космическом пространстве.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30796/

Весьма познавательно :

https://www.russian.space/2680/

----------


## Avia M

> Состояние конструкций Международной космической станции может привести к катастрофе, заявил вице-премьер России Юрий Борисов.





> Состояние Международной космической станции достаточно хорошее, видимых причин для прекращения работы модулей МКС нет, заявил космонавт Сергей Рыжиков.


Политика?..

----------


## OKA

> Политика?..


Отсутствие оной видится здесь  :Biggrin: 

Правая рука не знает, что творит левая)) 

А голова вообще непонятным занята  :Biggrin: 

Пишут такое :

" Первый модуль новой российской орбитальной станции будет готов в 2025 году, его строительство уже начато, сообщил глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин.

      "Первый базовый модуль для новой российской орбитальной служебной станции уже в работе. Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" поставлена задача в 2025 году обеспечить его готовность к запуску на целевую орбиту", - написал Рогозин в своем телеграм-канале.
     Россия, как сообщалось, решила строить собственную орбитальную станцию, рассматривается выход из проекта МКС, и связано это с ухудшением технического состояния российского сегмента станции.
     В октябре 2020 года руководитель полетов российского сегмента МКС Владимир Соловьев сообщил, что специалисты корпорации прогнозируют "лавинообразный выход из строя многочисленных элементов на борту МКС" после 2025 года. По его словам, из-за возросших затрат специалисты считают необходимым "пересмотреть сроки дальнейшего участия в программе и сосредоточиться на реализации программ орбитальных станций".
     Глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин ранее в понедельник сообщил, что Россия не планирует сокращать программу экспериментов на МКС до введения в строй национальной орбитальной станции.
     Как сообщил ранее источник "Интерфакса", по предварительным подсчетам, на создание национальной орбитальной станции до 2030 года может быть выделено около $5-6 млрд.
     Руководство РФ утвердило решение о создании независимой российской орбитальной станции, сообщила 12 апреля газета "Московский комсомолец".
     Информированный источник "Интерфакса" 13 апреля рассказал, что проект по созданию независимой российской орбитальной станции не утвержден, параметры его финансирования также не определены. "Решения нет. Пакет предложений действительно готов, но не согласован", - сказал тогда собеседник агентства.
     Вице-премьер Юрий Борисов на днях заявил о намерении заранее уведомить партнеров по МКС о выходе из проекта МКС. "И честно их предупредить о выходе из МКС с 2025 года", - заявил Борисов на совещании, кадры которого были показаны в программе "Москва. Кремль. Путин" Павла Зарубина на телеканале "Россия 1" (ВГТРК).
     В середине мая глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что Ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" под руководством Игоря Озара, занявшего должность исполняющего обязанности гендиректора, займется разработкой концепции новой орбитальной станции.
     Позднее Рогозин сообщил о планах создания собственной космической станции после 2030 года. По его словам, на станции будут осуществляться дозаправка спутников и сборка аппаратов для освоения дальнего космоса.
     В станции планируется использовать часть новых российских модулей, разрабатываемых для МКС, в том числе узловой и энергетический.
     В аппарате зампреда правительства заявили, что российские специалисты проведут техническое обследование международной космической станции (МКС), на основе этого будет решаться ее будущее.
     "Сроки существования станции давно истекли, её состояние оставляет желать лучшего. В последнее время все чаще поступает информация о технических неисправностях", - сказали в аппарате Борисова в минувшее воскресенье, комментируя информацию об отказе от МКС.
     "Чтобы избежать любых рисков в случае аварийных ситуаций, необходимо провести техническое обследование станции. И по итогам принимать решение и честно предупреждать партнеров", - сказали в аппарате.
     В свою очередь в пресс-службе "Роскосмоса" заявили, что решение о судьбе станции пока не принято, оно будет основываться на анализе технического состояния станции.
     "Когда мы примем решение, тогда начнем переговоры с нашими партнерами об условиях и формах взаимодействия после 2024 года", - добавили в пресс-службе.
     При этом 5 апреля Соловьев сообщил, что срок работы МКС могут продлить на 2030-е годы. "Дальше у нас в планах думать о завершении работы МКС, хотя до 2030, может чуть больше, мы планируем осуществлять её эксплуатацию с плавным завершением программы", - сказал Соловьев.
    Срок эксплуатации МКС истекает в 2024 году. Ранее неоднократно сообщалось о возможном продлении сроков работы станции до 2030 года.
     26 ноября прошлого года в "Роскосмосе" сообщили, что в начале 2021 года планируется приступить к консультациям с НАСА и другими партнерами по дальнейшей судьбе станции. 28 декабря Юрий Борисов сообщил, что судьба МКС будет определена "в первом квартале следующего года".

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=548746

----------


## OKA

" Многоразовый космический корабль Crew Dragon-2 компании SpaceX с четырьмя астронавтами на борту, успешно выведенный накануне на орбиту, в субботу состыкуется с Международной космической станцией (МКС), сообщает NASA.
       Стыковку планируется осуществить примерно в 05:09 по времени Восточного побережья США (12:09 мск). Crew Dragon-2 должен будет состыковаться с МКС в автоматическом режиме.
       В состав экипажа Crew Dragon-2 входят представители сразу трех космических агентств - астронавты NASA Меган Макартур и Шейн Кимбро, астронавт Европейского космического агентства (ESA) Томас Песке и астронавт Японского агентства аэрокосмических исследований (JAXA) Акихико Хосидэ.
       Запуск на орбиту Crew Dragon-2 с помощью тяжелой ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 осуществлен в рамках коммерческой пилотируемой программы NASA и контракта с компанией SpaceX, которая является разработчиком корабля и носителя. По оценке американского космического агентства, стоимость каждого места астронавта в корабле составляет около 58 млн долл.
       Многоразовая спускаемая капсула корабля совершает уже второй полет к МКС. Первый раз она использовалась во время испытательного пилотируемого полета Crew Dragon к МКС весной прошлого года. Многоразовая первая ступень ракеты-носителя Falcon 9, которая в пятницу после старта совершила вертикальную посадку на плавучую платформу-дрон в Атлантике, также использовалась во второй раз. В ноябре прошлого года с ее помощью на орбиту стартовал пилотируемый корабль Crew Dragon-1.
       Экипаж корабля будет работать на МКС около шести месяцев в составе общего экипажа станции из семи человек. Он покинет ее не ранее 31 октября. Спускаемая капсула корабля должна будет совершить мягкую посадку на парашютах в Атлантике.
       Около четырех дней астронавты Crew Dragon-2 будут находиться на МКС одновременно с экипажем Crew Dragon-1, который в настоящее время работает на станции и также состоит из четырех человек. Возвращение корабля Crew Dragon-1 планируется 28 апреля.
       В настоящее время экипаж МКС состоит из космонавтов "Роскосмоса" Олега Новицкого и Петра Дуброва и астронавта NASA Марка Ванде Хай, прибывших на МКС 9 апреля на корабле "Союз МС-18", а также прибывших 17 ноября 2020 года на станцию на корабле Crew Dragon-1 американских астронавтов Майкла Хопкинса, Виктора Гловера, Шеннон Уокер (которая является командиром станции) и астронавта Японского агентства аэрокосмических исследований (JAXA) Соити Ногути.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549017&lang=RU

" Рекордная орбитальная миссия транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС-14», которая продлилась больше года, подходит к своему завершению. В соответствии с российской программой полета Международной космической станции 28 апреля 2021 года в 02:11:30 по московскому времени корабль «Прогресс МС-14» отстыкуется от модуля «Звезда» российского сегмента МКС.

Согласно предварительным расчётам специалистов службы баллистико-навигационного обеспечения Центра управления полётами ЦНИИмаш (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос»), после расстыковки «космический грузовик» около суток будет находиться на околоземной орбите. Столь длительное время автономного полета связано с проведением специалистами Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» имени С.П. Королева (входит в Роскосмос) тестирования новой системы построения ориентации при затоплении.

Двигательная установка грузового корабля будет включена на торможение в 03:01:28 мск 29 апреля. Спустя четыре минуты она завершит работу, и корабль продолжит снижение. В соответствии с расчётными данными специалистов ЦУП в 03:34:23 мск «Прогресс МС-14» войдёт в плотные слои атмосферы Земли. Падение несгораемых элементов конструкции корабля произойдёт в несудоходном районе акватории Тихого океана, в 3 150 км от города Веллингтон и 7 390 км от города Сантьяго.

Напомним, корабль «Прогресс МС-14» стартовал с космодрома Байконур и причалил к агрегатному отсеку модуля «Звезда» МКС 25 апреля 2020 года. Время от старта до стыковки составило 3 часа 20 минут, что сделало его на тот момент самым «быстрым» космическим кораблем в истории полетов к Международной космической станции. Новый рекорд среди «грузовиков» установил следующий «Прогресс МС», который добрался до МКС за 3 часа 18 минут 31 секунду.

Отметим также, что грузовой корабль «Прогресс МС-14» установил еще два рекорда: он проведет на орбите рекордные год и четыре дня, превзойдя достижение корабля «Прогресс М-17», который в 1993-1994 годах провел в космосе 337 суток, доставив грузы на орбитальную станцию «Мир». Кроме того, «Прогресс МС-14» провел 10 коррекций орбиты МКС, две из них внеплановые.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30864/

----------


## OKA

" На 26 апреля 2021 года в 01:14:08 по московскому времени с космодрома Восточный запланирован пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» и 36 космическими аппаратами OneWeb на борту.

Он станет третьим полностью коммерческим запуском с космодрома Восточный, реализуемым по заказу европейского поставщика пусковых услуг Arianespace и российско-французской компании «Старсем» для оператора инновационной спутниковой группировки OneWeb с нового российского космодрома.
Начало прямой трансляции: 26 апреля 2021 года, 00:30 мск "




https://www.roscosmos.ru/30872/

----------


## OKA

" Сбоев при подготовке к пуску аппарата миссии "Луна-25" с космодрома Восточный нет, стартовой готовности планируется достичь к сентябрю. Об этом сообщил журналистам в понедельник гендиректор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин во время пресс-подхода на космодроме Восточный.

"Работа идет по плану, у нас сбоев нет. Мы должны достичь к сентябрю стартовую готовность с тем, чтобы попасть в пусковое окно, которое у нас открывается 1 октября и будет действовать до 30 октября. <...> Это сложная машина, сложный пуск, впервые в мире мы идем на южный полюс Луны, поэтому, конечно, коллектив разработчиков <...> тщательно готовится к этому, но пока каких бы то ни было опасений, что мы не впишемся в это пусковое окно, у нас нет. Это исторически важное событие для всей отрасли", - сказал Рогозин.

Российский аппарат "Луна-25", который станет продолжением советских станций одноименной серии, открывает долгосрочную российскую лунную программу, которая предусматривает миссии по изучению Луны с орбиты и поверхности, забор и доставку лунного грунта на Землю.". 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/11241773

----------


## OKA

Перспективы китайского освоения космоса :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2302734.html

----------


## OKA

" 20 лет назад, 28 апреля 2001 года, с космодрома Байконур стартовал транспортный пилотируемый корабль «Союз ТМ-32» с космонавтами Талгатом Мусабаевым, Юрием Батуриным, а также первым космическим туристом — американским миллионером Деннисом Тито на борту. Через два дня была выполнена стыковка корабля с Международной космической станцией. Деннис Тито провел на орбите семь дней (завершился полет 6 мая) и облетел Землю 128 раз. Так началась история космического туризма на борту Международной космической станции.

Организацией полетов туристов в космос с 2001 года занимаются Роскосмос и американская компания Space Adventures, которая предоставляет маркетинговые услуги. Чтобы стать космическим туристом, претенденты проходят несколько медицинских комиссий в Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина, но требования к ним чуть помягче, чем к профессиональным космонавтам. В программе обучения: ориентация и поведение в невесомости, изучение конструкции корабля, основы пилотирования, отработка всевозможных аварийных ситуаций, выживание в космосе и на Земле.

Пока только семь человек смогли воспользоваться такой возможностью и стать космическими туристами. Они были доставлены на Международную космическую станцию в 2001-2009 годах на российских кораблях семейства «Союз» по контрактам с компанией Space Adventures.

Деннис Тито был первым космическим туристом, но не первым космонавтом, отправленным на околоземную орбиту на коммерческой основе. В 1990 году японский журналист Тоехиро Акияма посетил станцию «Мир» в качестве космонавта-исследователя, где вел ежедневные теле- и радиотрансляции и выполнял эксперименты. За его подготовку и полет заплатила токийская телерадиокомпания Tokyo Broadcasting System — в рекламных целях. Поскольку стоимость данного полета была оплачена его работодателем, журналиста можно считать деловым путешественником, а не туристом. Деннис Тито считается первым туристом в классическом понимании этого слова. Он полетел на Международную космическую станцию для того, чтобы отдохнуть, провести время с удовольствием, поснимать Землю из иллюминатора.

Вторым космическим туристом стал бизнесмен из ЮАР Марк Шаттлворт, полетевший на МКС 25 апреля 2002 года. Третий космический турист, американский мультимиллионер Грегори Олсен побывал в космосе 1-11 октября 2005 года. Первой космической туристкой стала американка иранского происхождения Аноуше Ансари, побывавшая на орбите 18-29 сентября 2006 года. Пятым космическим туристом стал один из основателей компании Microsoft, американец венгерского происхождения Чарльз Симони, побывавший на станции дважды (7-21 апреля 2007 года и 26 марта — 8 апреля 2009 года). Шестым космическим туристом стал американский миллионер Ричард Гэрриот, чей полет проходил с 12 октября по 24 октября 2008 года. Седьмым туристом стал бывший цирковой артист, владелец Cirque du Soleil канадец Ги Лалиберте, совершивший полет 30 сентября — 11 октября 2009 года.

Восьмым космическим туристом собиралась стать британская певица Сара Брайтман. Ее полет планировался на сентябрь 2015 года, он должен был продлиться 10 дней. Певица прошла подготовку в Центре подготовки космонавтов, но в середине мая 2015 года Сара Брайтман объявила, что не может совершить запланированный полет по семейным обстоятельствам. Вместо нее в сентябре 2015 года на МКС полетел казахстанский космонавт Айдын Аимбетов.

В 2019 году Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» и компания Space Adventures подписали контракт об осуществлении краткосрочного космического полёта на Международную космическую станцию двух непрофессиональных космонавтов на корабле «Союз МС» в конце 2021 года. В середине 2020 года между Ракетно-космической корпорацией «Энергия» имени С.П. Королёва (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») и Space Adventures подписан контракт на осуществление в 2023 году краткосрочной экспедиции двух участников космического полета на борту корабля «Союз МС» на российский сегмент МКС. Кроме того, планируется, что в ходе экспедиции один из участников космического полета совместно с профессиональным космонавтом совершит выход в открытый космос.

Кроме того, компания «Главкосмос» (входит в Роскосмос), отвечающая с 2020 года за коммерческие полеты космических путешественников, курирует реализацию научно-просветительского проекта под рабочим названием «Вызов», в рамках которого планируется в том числе съемка полнометражного художественного фильма. Запуск пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-19», на котором полетят актриса и режиссер, запланирован на октябрь 2021 года.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30918/

Ну вот, а говорили-та, что туризм тогось-кирдык)) 

А он вона как развился))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Ракета-носитель «Чанчжэн-5Б» успешно вывела в космос основной модуль «Тяньхэ» будущей китайской многомодульной орбитальной станции. Ожидается, что на постройку станции уйдет два года, а сама она проработает 10-15 лет, сообщает агентство Синьхуа.

Проект модульной орбитальной станции «Тяньгун» («Небесный дворец») является новым этапом развития китайской программы пилотируемой космонавтики, которая стартовала в конце 90-х годов прошлого века. С тех пор Китай запустил на орбиту ряд пилотируемых космических кораблей «Шэньчжоу», а также две экспериментальные станции «Тяньгун-1» и «Тяньгун-2». По плану создание трехмодульной станции уложится в 11 пусков в 2021-2022 годах: три запуска модулей, четыре запуска грузовых космических кораблей и четыре запуска пилотируемых космических кораблей. 

В состав «Тяньгуна» войдут три компонента: основной модуль «Тяньхэ» («Гармония небес»), который содержит жилые помещения для трех членов экипажа, системы жизнеобеспечения, управления, навигации и ориентации станции, и два лабораторных модуля —  «Вэньтянь» («В поисках небес») и «Мэнтянь» («Мечты о небесах»). Общая масса станции вместе с пристыкованными тремя кораблями может доходить до ста тонн. Сам «Тяньхэ» обладает массой около 22 тонн и состоит из трех отсеков: служебного, лабораторного и стыковочного отсека сферической формы. Длина модуля составляет 16,6 метра, а диаметр – 4,2 метра. 

29апреля 2021 года в 6:23 по московскому времени тяжелая ракета-носитель «Чанчжэн-5Б» стартовала с космодрома Вэньчан, а через 490 секунд вывела основной модуль на орбиту. В середине или конце мая с основным модулем будет состыкован грузовой космический корабль «Тяньчжоу-2», а в июне на станцию прибудут три тайконавта на борту корабля «Шэньчжоу-12». Ожидается, что станция сможет проработать 10-15 лет на низкой околоземной орбите на высоте от 340 км до 450 километров. 
О том, как сводили с орбиты первую китайскую станцию, читайте в нашем материале «Дворец на нашу голову».

Александр Войтюк".

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/04/29/tianhe-start

Ещё одно большое достижение, можно поздравить)) 



Много фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2305921.html

Ещё много фото и ролики))  :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1005301.html



Новости про марсианский соосный дрон :

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/04/28/drone-capture-rover


Весьма увлекательное повествование про сериал о лунных базах, и пр. групповом милитаризьме  :Biggrin:  :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/240230.html




"Айрон скай" фарева! )))

----------


## OKA

> Перспективы китайского освоения космоса :
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2302734.html




Размышления на тему российских перспектив :

https://zelenyikot.livejournal.com/156083.html

----------


## OKA

" Тяжелая ракета-носитель Falcon 9 в четверг успешно вывела на низкую околоземную орбиту очередную партию из 60 мини-спутников, предназначенных для продолжения развертывания глобальной сети интернет-покрытия системы Starlink, сообщила компания-разработчик SpaceX.
       "Вывод спутников Starlink подтвержден", - говорится в сообщении.
       Это уже 25-й вывод на орбиту группы интернет-спутников начиная с мая 2019 года в рамках проекта Starlink. С учетом нынешних спутников орбитальная группировка SpaceX состоит уже из 1503 космических аппаратов. Компания является крупнейшим спутниковым оператором в мире. Предыдущая партия из 60 спутников Starlink была запущена 7 апреля.
       Запуск был осуществлен в среду 23:44 по времени Восточного побережья США (в четверг в 06:44 мск) с 40-го стартового комплекса Космического центра имени Кеннеди (штат Флорида).
       Примерно через 1 час 5 минут после старта ракеты группа спутников Starlink была выведена на заданную орбиту.
       Тем временем первая многоразовая ступень ракеты-носителя SpaceX, которая использовалась для запуска в седьмой раз, через 8 минут 37 секунды после запуска совершила управляемую вертикальную посадку на автоматическую плавучую платформу Just Read the Instructions, которая находилась в Атлантике примерно в 630 км от космодрома на мысе Канаверал.
       Кроме того, специальные спасательные морские суда должны были выловить из воды две створки обтекателя головной части ракеты, которые после отделения спускались на парашютах. Повторное использование обтекателя позволяет экономить компании SpaceX до $6 млн при запусках своих ракет.
       В настоящее время компания является крупнейшим спутниковым оператором в мире.
       В перспективе SpaceX планирует развернуть орбитальную группировку из 12 тыс. космических аппаратов данного типа (а в последующем - из 30 тыс.) для создания полномасштабной сети, которая позволит обеспечить жителей Земли широкополосным доступом в интернет в любом уголке планеты. SpaceX ранее сообщала, что уже в 2020 году спутники обеспечат интернет-покрытием всю территорию Северной Америки, а к 2021 году будет охвачена почти вся планета. Общая сумма инвестиций в реализацию проекта оценивается в $10 млрд.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549274&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" NASA потребовало от SpaceX временно приостановить работы над созданием лунной версии космического корабля Starship, предназначенной для доставки астронавтов на поверхность Луны. Это произошло через несколько дней после того, как Blue Origin и Dynetics, которые тоже претендовали на контракт по созданию лунного посадочного модуля, но проиграли конкурс, опротестовали выбор SpaceX в качестве победителя.

В 2019 году власти США объявили, что в 2024 году американские астронавты впервые со времен программы «Аполлон» высадятся на Луну. В рамках новой программы, названной «Артемида», США вместе с ESA и другими космическими агентствами также будут создавать на окололунной орбите посещаемую станцию Gateway. Для ускорения разработки NASA отдало многие элементы программы в руки частных компаний. В частности, в 2020 году агентство объявило три компании-претендента на контракт по созданию посадочного модуля для доставки людей и грузов с орбитальной станции на поверхность Луны. Ими стали SpaceX, Blue Origin и Dynetics. Две последние компании предложили проекты аппаратов, разработанные «с нуля», а SpaceX решила использовать для этого лунную версию Starship — второй ступени одноименной сверхтяжелой ракеты, одновременно выступающей в качестве космического корабля.




NASA отмечало, что планирует выбрать до двух победителей, которые получат итоговые контракты на разработку и первые миссии. 16 апреля 2021 года агентство объявило, что контракт на создание лунного посадочного аппарата получила SpaceX. NASA объяснило, что проект SpaceX победил как по запрашиваемой сумме, составляющей 2,9 миллиарда долларов, так и по результатам технического анализа проектов.

Через полторы недели после решения NASA обе проигравшие конкурс компании — Blue Origin и Dynetics — обжаловали решение агентства, обратившись к счетной палате США. Blue Origin обосновало обжалование несколькими факторами. Компания посчитала, что NASA некорректно рассмотрело проекты Blue Origin и SpaceX, недооценив первый и не придав значения недостаткам второго. Кроме того, Blue Origin указала на то, что NASA практически в последний момент поменяло вес рассматриваемых параметров проектов и придало основное значение стоимости контракта (это произошло из-за сокращения финансирования лунной программы). Dynetics обосновало свое обжалование решения NASA тем, что агентство уже несколько месяцев знало о том, что не получит достаточное финансирование для этого конкурса, а глава NASA еще в феврале заявил, что высадка астронавтов в 2024 году больше не выглядит реалистичной. В сложившейся ситуации, отмечает Dynetics, NASA должно было пересмотреть условия конкурса, попросить компании скорректировать их проекты или же вовсе отменить конкурс.

Спустя несколько дней после того, как Blue Origin и Dynetics опротестовали итоги конкурса, NASA обратилось к SpaceX с требованием прекратить все работы, связанные с контрактом, до момента, когда счетная палата рассмотрит ситуацию и вынесет свое решение о корректности итогов конкурса.

Согласно правилам, счетная палата имеет 100 дней на рассмотрение жалоб. Таким образом, решение будет вынесено не позднее, чем 4 августа. Стоит отметить, что приостановка разработки касается именно лунной версии Starship, тогда как работы по обычной версии могут продолжаться. Кроме того, лунная версия Starship имеет не так много отличий от основной: она будет лишена закрылков и теплового щита, но будет оснащена двигателями в верхней части корпуса, которые позволят садиться на поверхность Луны, почти не воздействуя на реголит, в отличие от основных двигателей, расположенных в самой нижней части корабля. Таким образом, приостановка работ вряд ли окажет существенное влияние на общий срок разработки.

В своих обращениях Blue Origin и Dynetics обратили внимание на снижение конкуренции в лунной программе из-за выбора SpaceX. Отчасти эти опасения могут быть связаны и с предыдущими решениями NASA: ранее агентство поручило SpaceX запуск первых модулей окололунной станции Gateway и доставку грузов на нее.

Григорий Копиев ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/05/01/lunar-starship

Конкуренция, однако)

Про марсианский соосный дрон :

" NASA решило продлить работу первого марсианского дрона «Индженьюити» до конца августа 2021 года. Ожидается, что вертолет займется фоторазведкой местности и поможет марсоходу в прокладке маршрута движения и выборе интересных объектов для детального изучения, сообщается на сайте NASA.

«Индженьюити» работает на Марсе с февраля и совершил уже три полета. Ожидается, что благодаря дрону инженеры смогут понять особенности пилотирования подобных аппаратов в атмосферах тел Солнечной системы, а также возможности их применения в деле фоторазведки местности. Дрон получает энергию от солнечной панели и способен подниматься в воздух при помощи пары соосных винтов, диаметром 1,2 метра каждый. Он оснащен черно-белой (для навигации) и цветной камерами, а также аккумуляторами и антенной.

Свой четвертый полет дрон должен был совершить 29 апреля, однако из-за срабатывания сторожевого таймера его перенесли на 30 апреля. В итоге аппарат смог провести в воздухе рекордные 117 секунд, успев за это время вначале подняться на высоту 5 метров, затем пролететь на юг примерно 133 метра, после чего вернуться в первоначальную точку, где и совершил посадку.

Изначально команда дрона говорила лишь о пяти экспериментальных полетах аппарата, однако теперь, проанализировав полученные в ходе полетов данные, решила не сворачивать программу работ после пятого полета, а продлить ее до конца августа. Таким образом, если пятый полет дрона закончится успехом, то состоится переход от фазы демонстрации возможности полета к фазе демонстрации возможности долговременной фоторазведки местности.
Ожидается, что полеты будут выполнять раз в две-три недели и не должны сильно отвлекать ровер от выполнения своей научной программы. В задачи «Индженьюити», который будет перелетать от одной стоянки марсохода к другой, входит получение снимков интересных целей для ровера, прокладка возможных маршрутов его движения, а также составление стереоизображений окружающей местности.

О том, почему летать на Марсе сложнее, чем на Земле, можно узнать из материала «Марсианский винт».

Александр Войтюк". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/04/30/show-must-go-on

Рои дронов и колонны роботанков ждут результатов, для применения на Земле))

----------


## OKA

" По данным Автоматизированной системы предупреждения об опасных ситуациях в околоземном космическом пространстве (АСПОС ОКП) ЦНИИмаш (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), вторая ступень ракеты-носителя Long March 5B, которая 29 апреля 2021 года вывела на околоземную орбиту базовый модуль Tianhe («Млечный путь») будущей китайской модульной космической станции, в настоящее время осуществляет неуправляемый сход с орбиты.

Ступень не имеет средств активного маневра по сходу с орбиты, ее сухой вес составляет около 18 тонн, высота — 33,2 метра, диаметр — 5 метров. Объект внесён в базу данных АСПОС ОКП и каталогизирован 30 апреля 2021 года. Главный информационно-аналитический центр АСПОС ОКП ведёт сбор и обработку координатной и орбитальной информации, поступающей по ступени ракеты-носителя Long March 5B.

По состоянию на 4 мая 2021 года объект находится на околоземной орбите с параметрами:

Высота в апогее — 326 км;
высота в перигее — 165 км;
период обращения — 89,41 мин;
наклонение орбиты — 41,47 град.

По проведенным российскими специалистами расчетам ступень Long March 5B прекратит баллистическое существование ориентировочно в интервале времени с 04:00 мск 8 мая по 23:00 мск 9 мая 2021 года. Время прекращения баллистического существования ступени с определением возможного района его падения будет уточняться по мере обновления параметров движения объекта.

Часть конструкций ступени ракеты-носителя прекратит существование в плотных слоях атмосферы, однако отдельные несгораемые элементы конструкции могут достигнуть земной поверхности. 7-8 мая появятся реальные вероятности точки падения. Территорию Российской Федерации данная ситуация не заденет.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30965/

----------


## OKA

" 35 лет назад, 20 февраля 1986 года, на околоземную орбиту был выведен первый модуль орбитального комплекса «Мир». Первая экспедиция прибыла на станцию на пилотируемом корабле «Союз Т-15» (космонавты Леонид Кизим и Владимир Соловьев) и работала в космосе с 13 марта по 16 июля 1986 года. Это была первая долговременная экспедиция на космическую станцию «Мир» и одновременно с этим последний полет к седьмому «Салюту».

Поначалу на «Мире» практически не было научного оборудования, а среди немногих проведенных экспериментов было выращивание растений в условиях микрогравитации и астрономические наблюдения. Большая его часть была доставлена позднее вместе с новыми модулями. Основной задачей космонавтов на первом этапе полета была проверка работы станции во всех режимах, ее вычислительного комплекса и системы ориентации.

Во время этой экспедиции был совершен уникальный эксперимент. 5 мая 1986 года в 16:12 транспортный пилотируемый корабль «Союз Т-15» отстыковался от станции «Мир» и начался первый в истории космонавтики межорбитальный перелет на другую станцию — «Салют-7», которая к тому времени вместе с модифицированным беспилотным вариантом транспортного корабля снабжения «Космос-1686» более пяти месяцев совершала полет в автоматическом режиме. Для этого высоту орбиты станции опустили на 13 км, уменьшив расстояние между ней и «Салютом» с примерно 4 000 км до 2,5 тыс. км. Данный маневр также позволил сэкономить чрезвычайно ограниченный запас топлива на космическом корабле.

Космонавты провели ряд работ на станции «Салют-7», выполнили два выхода в открытый космос. Леонид Кизим и Владимир Соловьев провели эксперимент по разворачиванию трансформируемой фермы «Маяк». Эксперименты по развертыванию больших конструкций являлись наиболее важными среди работ НПО «Энергия» (ныне — Ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия», входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») и, в частности, ферма «Маяк» — один из таких экспериментов, который проводился совместно с ИЭС имени Е.О. Патона.

Затем космонавтам было предложено продлить полет еще на 25 суток, чтобы опять перелететь на «Мир» и перевезти на новую станцию со старой научное оборудование и аппаратуру, которые еще можно было использовать. Как выяснилось, Леонид Кизим настолько мастерски выполнял стыковки, что оставшегося запаса топлива на «Союзе Т-15» вполне хватало на обратный перелет и на посадку. Космонавты согласились. Они перенесли на «Союз Т-15» контейнеры с материалами выполненных исследований и экспериментов, часть научной аппаратуры и различное оборудование.

25 июня «Союз Т-15» отстыковался от орбитального комплекса «Салют-7». Полет Леонида Кизима и Владимира Соловьева продолжался 125 суток. 16 июля они благополучно возвратились на Землю. До сегодняшнего дня эти операции остаются единственными межорбитальными перелетами пилотируемых кораблей от одного объекта к другому". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30963/

----------


## OKA

" Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» продолжает следить за неуправляемым сходом с орбиты второй ступени ракеты-носителя Long March 5B, которая стартовала 29 апреля 2021 года с космодрома Вэньчан и вывела на орбиту базовый модуль Tianhe («Млечный путь») будущей китайской модульной космической станции.

Ступень не имеет средств активного маневра по сходу с орбиты и осуществляет неуправляемый сход с орбиты. Главный информационно-аналитический центр Автоматизированной системы предупреждения об опасных ситуациях в околоземном космическом пространстве (АСПОС ОКП) организовал сбор и обработку информации, поступающей по ступени ракеты-носителя Long March 5B.

По предварительной информации, часть конструкций ступени прекратит существование в плотных слоях атмосферы, однако отдельные несгораемые элементы конструкции могут достигнуть земной поверхности.

За прошедшие сутки высота орбиты ступени носителя в апогее уменьшилась на 18 км до 258 км, в перигее — на 3 км до 159 км. По предварительным расчетам, объект может войти в атмосферу Земли вечером 8 мая 2021 года, точное время и координаторы входа будут уточнены не ранее чем за сутки до события.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/30983/

----------


## OKA

Кадры первого удачного (взлёт+полёт+посадка) испытания "большой бочки"))

----------


## OKA

"«Роскосмос» объявил состав экипажа первого туристического полета к МКС с конца 2000-х годов. Помимо российского командира экипажа в декабре 2021 года на станцию отправятся два японских космических туриста, в том числе Юсаку Маэдзава, который в 2023 году должен облететь Луну на космическом корабле Starship.

В 2000-е годы «Роскосмос» уже не раз отправлял туристов, то есть не профессиональных космонавтов, на российский сегмент МКС. Всего с 2001 по 2009 год «Роскосмос» вместе со Space Adventures, помогающей в организации таких миссий, отправили на МКС семь туристов, один из которых — Чарльз Симони — слетал на станцию дважды. Еще один полет должен был состояться в 2015 году, тогда на орбиту должна была попасть Сара Брайтман, но она отказалась от миссии в процессе подготовки.

В конце 2010-х годов «Роскосмос» снова начал развивать космический туризм. О полете сразу двух туристов на МКС стало известно в 2019 году. Тогда госкорпорация договорилась со Space Adventures о полете на орбиту без стыковки с МКС, а также не уточняла имена туристов. Теперь стали известны как имена будущих космонавтов, так и изменения в плане полета.

8 декабря 2021 года в космос на корабле «Союз МС-20» отправятся три человека: российский командир экипажа Александр Мисуркин, который ранее дважды летал на МКС, японский миллиардер Юсаку Маэдзава и видеорежиссер Йозо Хирано. Оба туриста прошли медицинскую комиссию и по ее результатам были допущены к предполетной подготовке. В июне они приступят к подготовке в подмосковном Звездном городке, которая продлится три месяца.

После запуска космический корабль пристыкуется к МКС, а туристы вместе с командиром экипажа перейдут на станцию. Полет продлится 12 дней, во время которых Маэдзава и Хирано планирует снимать ролики для своего YouTube-канала.

Примечательно, что Маэдзава также планирует стать первым космическим туристом, покинувшим орбиту Земли. В 2018 году SpaceX объявила, что отправит миллиардера в полет вокруг Луны на перспективном космическом корабле Starship в 2023 году. Пока Starship находится в стадии испытаний и недавно его прототип совершил первый полностью успешный высотный полет, взлетев на 10 километров и приземлившись после этого.

SpaceX также планирует развивать и околоземный космический туризм, и у компании уже есть несколько запланированных миссий. В четвертом квартале 2021 года компания планирует отправить на орбиту космический корабль Crew Dragon с четырьмя людьми, среди которых не будет ни одного профессионального космонавта. Также у SpaceX есть контракты на полеты с двумя компаниями: в 2021 году должны начаться полеты туристов, которые будет организовывать Space Adventures, а в 2022 году SpaceX проведет первый частный полет к МКС по заказу Axiom Space. А в 2023 году планирует провести первый частный выход человека в космос с Международной космической станции. Эта миссия также будет организована вместе со Space Adventures.

Григорий Копиев ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/05/13/iss-tourism


" Госкомиссия завершила отбор кандидатов на участие в космическом полете для съемок художественного фильма «Вызов» (рабочее название). По итогам медицинского и творческого отбора принято решение рекомендовать к назначению в основной экипаж Юлию Пересильд и Клима Шипенко, в дублирующий экипаж — Алену Мордовину и Алексея Дудина. Съемки пройдут на Международной космической станции. Старт экспедиции запланирован на 5 октября 2021 года с космодрома Байконур на транспортном пилотируемом корабле «Союз МС-19».

Юлия Пересильд — 36 лет, режиссерский факультет ГИТИС, актриса Театра наций, заслуженная артистка РФ, снималась в фильмах «Край», «Битва за Севастополь», «Угрюм-река», «Зулейха открывает глаза» и др., две премии «Золотой орел»;
Клим Шипенко — 37 лет, Калифорнийский ун-т, актерская студия, актер, режиссер-постановщик, драматург, фильмы «Салют-7», «Текст», «Холоп» и др
Алена Мордовина — 33 года, актерский факультет ГИТИС, актриса Нового Драматического театра, снималась в фильмах и сериалах «Жуки», «Дипломат», «Триггер», «Ищейка», «Звоните Ди Каприо» и др.;
Алексей Дудин — 40 лет, Московский автомеханический институт, работал на ТВ, оператор-постановщик, операторские работы в фильмах и сериалах «Обратная сторона луны», «Время первых», «Елки-5», «Движение вверх», «Т-34» и др..
Отдельно отмечено участие в проекте Галины Каировой, которой предложено продолжить отбор в отряд космонавтов на профессиональной основе.

Галина Каирова — 26 лет, Краснокутское летное училище ГА имени И.Ф.Васина, Государственный университет управления, пилот.
Все отобранные кандидаты начнут специальную подготовку участников космического полета не позднее 1 июня. Им предстоит пройти в том числе испытания на центрифуге, вибростенде, совершить ознакомительно-тренировочные полеты на самолете в условиях невесомости, пройти парашютную подготовку. Все это будет освещаться в эфире Первого канала.

Художественный фильм «Вызов» — часть большого научно-просветительского проекта, в рамках которого планируется также снять цикл документальных фильмов о предприятиях ракетно-космической отрасли и специалистах, которые участвуют в производстве ракет-носителей, космических кораблей, наземной космической инфраструктуры. Проект станет наглядным свидетельством того, что полеты в космос постепенно становятся доступными не только для профессионалов, но и для все более широкого круга желающих. Кроме просветительских будет решен ряд новых технических и технологических задач.

В рамках проекта «Вызов» в конце 2020 года был объявлен открытый конкурс на главную роль в первом художественном фильм, съемки которого пройдут в космосе. На творческой стадии отбора предпочтение отдавалось профессиональным актрисам, однако попробовать свои силы могли все желающие. В марте 2021 года для прохождения медицинской комиссии было отобрано 20 финалисток конкурса.

«Вызов» — совместный проект Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», Первого канала и студии Yellow, Black and White.

Информация о фильме
«ВЫЗОВ» (рабочее название)
Жанр — космическая драма
Режиссер-постановщик — Клим Шипенко («Холоп», «Салют-7», «Текст»)
Сценарий — Бакур Бакурадзе, Клим Шипенко
Продюсеры — Денис Жалинский, Эдуард Илоян, Дмитрий Рогозин, Сергей Титинков, Алексей Троцюк, Виталий Шляппо, Константин Эрнст. ". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31044/

Покажут потом, что там за" просветительские задачи")) 

Японцы, наверное,  тоже покажут что-нить))


Кста, познавательно, как обычно)) :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/241289.html

----------


## OKA

" Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» приветствует успехи китайских коллег и поздравляет с успешной посадкой первого китайского аппарата «Тяньвень-1» («Вопросы к небу») на поверхность Марса. «Позволю себе выразить надежду, что эта миссия станет успешным началом научной программы КНР по исследованию красной планеты и дополнит повестку нашего перспективного сотрудничества с китайскими учеными». Такое мнение высказал исполнительный директор по перспективным программам и науке Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Александр Блошенко.

Роскосмос и РАН совместно с ЕКА с 2016 года реализуют проект ExoMars (два научных комплекса из четырех составляют вклад России в проект: спектрометр для исследования атмосферы и нейтронный детектор для поиска водородсодержащих соединений, разработчик — ИКИ РАН). С августа 2018 года началась основная научная миссия TGO (Trace Gas Orbiter), орбитальный аппарат призван регистрировать и изучать малые составляющие марсианской атмосферы (в том числе метан), исследовать наличие воды в верхнем слое грунта, а также изучать потенциальные места для посадки марсохода, которая запланирована на 2022 год. Даже после завершения научной миссии в 2022 году TGO останется на орбите Марса и будет служить ретранслятором информации от посадочного аппарата и ровера, исследующих поверхность планеты.

Миссия ExoMars-2022 призвана продолжить исследования на поверхности планеты. Исследования будут осуществляться за счет автоматического марсохода «Розалинд Фраклин», а также комплекса научной аппаратуры на борту посадочной платформы «Казачок». Наряду с исследованиями свойств атмосферы, будут осуществлены отборы проб грунта, бур на борту марсохорда способен получить образцы с глубины до 2-х метров. При этом существенный вклад в научную программу миссии вносит аппаратура, которую разрабатывают российские ученые: 11 из 13 научных приборов посадочной платформы и 2 из 9 научных прибора марсохода российские.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31068/

----------


## OKA

" Корпус спускаемого аппарата № 738 миссии «Союз МС-08» размещен на портале «Главкосмоса» для реализации. Спускаемый модуль может стать прекрасным выставочным экспонатом для любой государственной или частной экспозиции на аэрокосмическую тематику. Спускаемый аппарат является собственностью Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» и с согласия собственника предлагается потенциальному заказчику.


Российский транспортный пилотируемый космический корабль «Союз МС-08» стартовал 21 марта 2018 года в 20:44 мск (17:44 UTC) с космодрома Байконур и доставил на Международную космическую станцию трех членов экипажа экспедиции МКС-55/56: командира корабля, космонавта Роскосмоса Олега Артемьева, и двух борт-инженеров, астронавтов НАСА Эндрю Фостейла и Ричарда Арнольда.


4 октября 2018 года в 14:45 мск (11:45 UTC ) спускаемый аппарат, который предлагается потенциальным клиентам, совершил успешную посадку на территории Казахстана, в 146 километрах юго-восточнее города Жезказган, и вернул Артемьева, Фостейла и Арнольда на Землю. Продолжительность пребывания в космическом полёте экипажа экспедиции МКС-55/56 составила 197 суток.". 

https://trade.glavkosmos.com/ru/news/3344/

Эффективная операция)) Имущества лишнего наверное много в распоряжении)) 

Можно, заодно, и ржавым железом, типа АМС на Луне и Марсе фарцануть))

----------


## OKA

Про "марсианские хроники" от китайского аппарата :

China National Space Administration

" Первые кадры с Марса с китайского марсохода "Чжужун"

Эпохальное во многом тоже событие, так как тут КНР смогла добиться того, что у нашей страны в исследовании Марса не получилось. До этого работающие марсоходы на Марсе только у американцев были. Напомню, что китайский марсианский зонд "Тяньвэнь-1" состоящий из орбитального модуля и спускаемого модуля с  марсоходом "Чжужун" на борту был запущен в июле прошлого года ракетой-носителем CZ-5, в феврале этого года вышел на орбиту Марса и на днях спускаемый модуль совершил посадку на марсианской равнине Утопия. ". 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1008856.html

----------


## OKA

" Компания Virgin Galactic успешно провела третий космический полёт.  23 мая, основатель Virgin Group британский предприниматель сэр Ричард Брэнсон сообщил о том, что ракетоплан VSS Unity успешно поднялся на высоту 55,45 миль (89 км), достигнув границы космоса.

Ракетопланом Unity управляли два пилота — бывший астронавт NASA Си Джей Стеркоу и старший лётчик-испытатель Virgin Galactic Дейв Маккей. Ракетоплан поднялся на высоту 13 км с помощью самолёта-носителя VMS Eve, а после отстыковки самостоятельно достиг границы с космосом и спланировал на землю.

Рекордный полёт космоплана VSS Unity




Этот полёт стал первым из трёх запланированных, которые должны завершить этап тестирования. В ходе второго полёта в космос поднимутся некоторые сотрудники корпорации Virgin, а завершит цикл испытаний полёт самого Ричарда Брэнсона. После этого Virgin Galactic планирует начать коммерческие полёты. Известно, что первый полёт оплатили BBC Италии, которые намеревались отправить в космос группу специалистов для проведения нескольких экспериментов с микрогравитацией. Всего же полёты в космос оплатили уже порядка 600 клиентов.

Полёт VSS Unity значим для Virgin Galactic ещё и тем, что состоялся с частного космопорта «Америка» в штате Нью-Мексико, специально построенного для коммерческих запусков. Сертификация ракетопланов проекта SpaceShip, к которому относится Unity, должна завершиться до конца этого года, после чего компания Брэнсона получит разрешение на коммерческие полёты.

Редакция Warspot ". 

https://warspot.ru/19703-raketoplan-...anitsy-kosmosa

----------


## Let_nab

*Деньги «Роскосмоса» улетели в Гонконг*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/featu...?ocid=msedgdhp

Установлено, как похитили и отмыли более миллиарда рублей, выделенных на модуль, еще не запущенный к МКС
Как стало известно “Ъ”, ГСУ СКР по Московской области завершило основные следственные действия по громкому уголовному делу о хищении более миллиарда рублей при поставках в 2017 году электронно-компонентной базы для научно-энергетического модуля (НЭМ), еще не установленного на Международной космической станции (МКС). Обвинение в особо крупном мошенничестве в окончательной редакции предъявлено восьми фигурантам, в том числе бывшему гендиректору ракетно-космической корпорации (РКК) «Энергия» Владимиру Солнцеву. При этом установлено, что похищенное было отмыто в ОАЭ и Гонконге, где закупались комплектующие для НЭМ.

Уголовное дело по факту хищения в особо крупном размере (ч. 4 ст. 159 УК РФ) денежных средств, выделенных в рамках исполнения федеральной космической программы на 2006–2015 годы, ГСУ СКР по Московской области было возбуждено 17 октября 2019 года. Первоначально фигурантов в деле не было, а расследование, начатое по инициативе «Роскосмоса», велось в отношении неустановленных лиц. Конкретные обвиняемые и подозреваемые в уголовном деле появились лишь в конце августа прошлого года — тогда большинство из них было задержано и по ходатайствам следователя ГСУ СКР арестовано Бабушкинским райсудом.

В материалах дела говорится, что в декабре 2012 года между Федеральным космическим агентством и ОАО «РКК "Энергия"» был заключен госконтракт на «создание научно-энергетического модуля» на 15 млрд 15 млн руб.

НЭМ должен был снабжать электроэнергией российский сегмент МКС, а также использоваться для проведения научных экспериментов. Однако на МКС он пока не доставлен.

Между тем, как установило следствие, исполняя контракт, с мая по июль 2017 года тогдашние гендиректор РКК «Энергия» Владимир Солнцев, его заместитель Степан Прохоров, советник Михаил Игнаткин, заместитель гендиректора по материально-техническому обеспечению РКК Александр Прохоров, гендиректор АО «НПП "Исток"» Александр Борисов, а также руководители ООО «Микроком» Ирина Попова, ЗАО «НПП "Магратеп"» Олег Морозов и ООО «Альянс Трейд» Андрей Остапович вступили в преступный сговор и путем обмана похитили бюджетные средства в размере более 1 млрд 72 млн руб. Следствие считает, что хищение, совершенное «из корыстных побуждений в составе организованной группы», причинило РКК «Энергия» и «Роскосмосу» значительный имущественный ущерб.

Для хищений, установило следствие, между РКК и ОАО «ЦНИИ "Циклон"» в марте 2017 года был заключен контракт, в рамках которого на расчетные счета предприятия были переведены 1,32 млрд руб. за поставку изделий электронно-компонентной базы для создания НЭМ. При этом, установило следствие, цена контракта была завышена почти в три раза. Согласно заключению судебной оценочной экспертизы, среднерыночная стоимость компонентов составляла всего 489 млн руб.

Поскольку большую часть компонентов предстояло приобрести за границей, со счетов «Циклона» деньги за вычетом процентов ушли на расчетные счета компаний «Магратеп» и «Микроком». После этого «Магратеп» заключил аналогичный договор на поставку компонентов с «Альянс Трейд» и перевел средства «Роскосмоса» туда. А «Микроком» и «Альянс Трейд» отправили их в зарегистрированные в ОАЭ Rosaero FZC и Somontaj general trading LLC, а также зарегистрированные в Гонконге Jushi com limited и Seanet trade limited. Иностранных участников сделки, установило следствие, подыскала Ирина Попова.

В ГСУ СКР, опираясь на мнение экспертов, пришли к выводу, что они приобрели у завода-изготовителя детали и агрегаты всего на 278 млн руб. При этом более 1 млрд руб. было похищено и отмыто за границей.

В конце прошлой недели фигурантам расследования было предъявлено обвинение в окончательной редакции. Большинству инкриминировали мошенничество в особо крупном размере, а руководителям ООО «Микроком» Ирине Поповой и ООО «Альянс Трейд» Андрею Остаповичу — еще и ч. 4 ст. 174.1 (легализация (отмывание) денежных средств, приобретенных в результате совершения преступления) УК.

Фигуранты, по данным источника “Ъ”, в ближайшее время приступят к ознакомлению с материалами дела. Свою вину они не признают.

Юрий Сенаторов.

*В «Роскосмосе» высказались о деньгах, найденных в Гонконге и ОАЭ*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/featu...?ocid=msedgntp

В пресс-службе «Роскосмоса» заявили, что генеральный директор госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин лично инициировал передачу в следственные органы материалов внутренней проверки по делу о хищении средств при поставках электронно-компонентной базы для Научно-энергетического модуля, по которому проходит экс-глава Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» Владимир Солнцев, передаёт РИА Новости.

----------


## OKA

" Ситуация с кораблями «Буран» требует скорейшего разрешения

В связи с очередным проникновением неустановленных лиц на неиспользуемый с начала 90-х годов объект космодрома Байконур, где находятся макеты советского орбитального корабля-ракетоплана многоразовой транспортной космической системы «Энергия — Буран», а также вторая лётная машина «Буран», российская сторона вынесет вопрос сохранения уникальных объектов на космодроме Байконур на ближайшее заседание Межправительственной казахстанско-российской комиссии по Байконуру.

По мнению Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», необходимо оперативно принять решение о передаче уникальных объектов в один из музеев космонавтики. Роскосмос готов обсуждать условия такого решения.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31250/

Хорошо бы решение позитивно и оперативно приняли)) Да хоть и в "Патриот" свезти объекты и оборудование, для начала. А подумать будет время. Там проще охранять)

----------


## OKA

" На российском космодроме Восточный продолжается активная подготовка к пуску ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» и 36 космическими аппаратами компании OneWeb. В среду, 26 мая 2021 года, специалисты дочерних организаций Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» приступили к выполнению операций третьего стартового дня.

Вчера прошли работы по графику второго стартового дня, которые завершились проведением генеральных испытаний — проверкой функционирования систем стартового комплекса с имитацией отрыва ракеты-носителя, её полета до отделения орбитального блока на суборбитальной траектории. Главным содержанием работ сегодня является проливка системы заправки высококонцентрированной перекисью водорода и охлаждение горючего.

В 03:00 по московскому времени (09:00 по местному времени) проведен контроль исходного состояния и заряда аккумуляторных батарей 36 космических аппаратов OneWeb. В 16:15 мск начнется проливка системы заправки высококонцентрированной перекисью водорода, затем — подстыковка заправочных рукавов к ракете космического назначения и заключительные операции.

В четверг вечером состоится заседание Государственной комиссии, по итогам которого будут приняты решения о заправке ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» компонентами топлива и ее дальнейшем пуске. Старт ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» и партией из 36 космических аппаратов британской компании OneWeb запланирован на 27 мая 2021 года в 20:43 мск. Это будет четвертый полностью коммерческий пуск с Восточного, реализуемый по контрактам компании «Главкосмос» (входит в Роскосмос) с европейским поставщиком пусковых услуг Arianespace (оператор запусков космических аппаратов OneWeb с использованием ракеты-носителя «Союз») и компанией Starsem для OneWeb с данного космодрома.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31235/

----------


## Let_nab

Сообщается, что "...вандалы проникли на одну из площадок космодрома "Байконур" и расписали граффити недостроенный корабль "Буран"..."
Правда, вандалы здесь, скорее, те, кто истребил под корень космическую отрасль страны. А художники просто положили цветы на могилу достижениям высокоразвитой цивилизации.

Кстати, как ранее было объявлено, что нашелся очередной миллиард украденных из Роскосмоса денег - в далеких арабских эмиратах. Так что неудивительно, что "Буран" догнивает в разваливающемся цеху, а российский космос теперь ассоциируется с водкой "Поехали".

- https://iz.ru/1169378/2021-05-26/van...BB%D0%B5%C2%BB.

----------


## OKA

" По техническим причинам пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» и 36 космическими аппаратами компании OneWeb в рамках миссии № 47 перенесен на резервную дату.

В настоящее время ракета космического назначения остается в предстартовом состоянии. О времени старта будет сообщено дополнительно.

ОБНОВЛЕНО: Государственная комиссия на космодроме Восточный приняла решение о пуске ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с 36 космическими аппаратами OneWeb в рамках миссии № 47 28 мая 2021 года. Время пуска — 20:38:39 по московскому времени.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31268/

----------


## OKA

" 28 мая 2021 года, в 20:38:39 по московскому времени стартовыми расчетами дочерних организаций Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» на космодроме Восточный выполнен пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» и 36 новыми космическими аппаратами компании OneWeb в рамках миссии № 47. В 20:48 мск разгонный блок отделился от третьей ступени носителя на суборбитальной траектории.

Согласно поступившей телеметрической информации, старт, разделение ступеней и орбитального блока прошли в штатном режиме. После чего разгонный блок «Фрегат» продолжил выведение 36 аппаратов на целевую круговую орбиту высотой 450 километров. В течение предстоящих 3 часов 40 минут спутники OneWeb в соответствии с циклограммой полета будут последовательно отделяться (группами по четыре спутника) от российского «разгонника» производства Научно-производственного объединения имени С.А. Лавочкина (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»).

Данный пуск стал четвертым полностью коммерческим с космодрома Восточный, реализуемым по контрактам компании «Главкосмос» (входит в Роскосмос) с европейским поставщиком пусковых услуг Arianespace (оператор запусков космических аппаратов OneWeb с использованием ракеты-носителя «Союз-2») и компанией Starsem для оператора инновационной спутниковой группировки OneWeb с российского космодрома.

Ракета-носитель «Союз-2» разработана на базе серийной ракеты «Союз-У». Ее головной разработчик — Ракетно-космический центр «Прогресс» (г. Самара, входит в Роскосмос). На ракетах-носителях семейства «Союз-2» применены усовершенствованные двигательные установки и современные системы управления и измерений, что существенно повышает технические и эксплуатационные характеристики. Конструктивно «Союз-2», как и все ракеты семейства «Союз», выполнена по схеме продольно-поперечного деления ракетных ступеней. В сочетании с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» она предназначена для запусков космических аппаратов на околоземные орбиты различных высот и наклонений, включая геопереходные и геостационарные орбиты, а также отлетные траектории.

На первой и второй ступенях носителя применяются жидкостные ракетные двигатели РД-107А и РД-108А, на третьей — четырехкамерный РД-0124. С помощью РД-107 и РД-108 разработки Научно-производственного объединения «Энергомаш» имени академика В.П. Глушко (г. Химки, входит в Роскосмос) надежно обеспечивается выполнение отечественной программы пилотируемых полетов и вывода космических аппаратов. К настоящему времени были проведены работы по модернизации базовых двигателей РД-107 для первой ступени и двигателей РД-108 для второй ступени — 18 модификаций для различных программ.".

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31259/

----------


## OKA

" Ракета-носитель «Чанчжэн-7», стартовавшая с космодрома Вэньчан, успешно запустила в космос грузовой космический корабль «Тяньчжоу-2». Он доставит топливо и грузы для тайконавтов, которые будут работать на борту первого модуля новой китайской орбитальной станции — «Тяньхэ», который был запущен в апреле. Трансляция запуска велась на Youtube.

Первоначально запуск «Тяньчжоу-2» был намечен на 19 мая, однако был отложен по техническими причинам. Это второй из 11 запусков, запланированных на 2021-2022 год в рамках создания трехмодульной станции на околоземной орбите. Корабль будет пристыкован в автоматическом режиме к основному модулю «Тяньхэ» китайской многомодульной орбитальной станции, запущенной на околоземную орбиту в апреле этого года, и доставит на него 4,69 тонны грузов и 1,95 тонны топлива.

Задержка в старте грузового корабля не повлияет на запуск пилотируемого корабля «Шэньчжоу-12», намеченный на июнь этого года, который доставит на станцию трех тайконавтов, которые должны пробыть там три месяца.
В настоящее время «Тяньхэ» находится на орбите с параметрами 360 на 385 километров и наклоном 41,5 градуса. Модуль уже провел проверку своих систем в автоматическом режиме, в том числе работоспособность 10-метрового роботизированного манипулятора, который будет использоваться для сборки станции и ее технического обслуживания, а также стыковки грузовых и пилотируемых кораблей.

О том, как Китай намерен изучать Солнечную систему, можно узнать из материала «Красный космос».

Александр Войтюк ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/05/29/tianzhou-2-launch

----------


## OKA

" В среду, 2 июня 2021 года, легендарный космодром Байконур, открывший дорогу в космос для всего человечества, отмечает 66-летие. В этот день в 1955 году директивой Генерального штаба Министерства обороны СССР была утверждена организационно-штатная структура 5-го научно-исследовательского испытательного полигона (5-й НИИП) и создана войсковая часть 11284. После первого полета в космос Юрия Гагарина в 1961 году НИИП № 5 получил открытое название «Космодром Байконур».

Но пока, весной 1955 года на территории от станции Тюра-Там в Казахстане до Камчатки развернулась огромная стройка со сроком ввода всех объектов к концу 1956 года. Тысячам строителей предстояло создать уникальный комплекс, ставший впоследствии первым космодромом планеты. В связи с тем, что сроки создания полигона были крайне сжатыми, строительство всех объектов было начато одновременно: 5 мая было заложено первое здание жилого городка испытателей, 22 июня уложен первый кубометр бетона дороги в сторону площадки № 2, а 20 июля строительные части приступили к работам по сооружению первого стартового комплекса на площадке № 1. Работы велись круглосуточно.

К началу летных испытаний ракеты Р-7 на необжитом пространстве казахской пустыни были возведены: стартовая позиция на площадке № 1, монтажно-испытательный корпус на площадке № 2, монтажно-сборочный корпус головных частей на площадке 2А, бетонная дорога на стартовую площадку № 1, железнодорожные подъездные пути, водопровод с тремя станциями подъема и система пожарных резервуаров, линии электропередачи, центральный пункт связи и службы единого времени, приемный и передающий радиоцентры, три пункта радиоуправления, девять измерительных пунктов в районе падения 1-й ступени, ретрансляционный пункт в Иркутске и шесть измерительных пунктов на Камчатке, аэродром и десятки других вспомогательных объектов.

В 1956 году на площадке № 3 развернуто строительство крупнейшего в этом регионе страны кислородно-азотного завода, крайне необходимого для проведения испытаний, который уже в сентябре 1957 года выдал первую продукцию. Одновременно с возведением специальных объектов полигона строился и жилой городок испытателей — поселок «Заря», будущий город Ленинск, а ныне — всемирно известный город Байконур.

15 мая 1957 года Государственная комиссия подписала акт о сдаче в эксплуатацию первого стартового комплекса полигона на площадке № 1, и в этот же день состоялся первый пуск ракеты Р-7, на базе которой позже была создана одна из самых надежных ракет-носителей — «Союз». Уже 4 октября запуск первого спутника ознаменовал начало триумфального пути отечественной космонавтики. Вскоре в космосе первыми побывали животные, отправлены на Луну, Марс и Венеру первые автоматические межпланетные станции, были запущены спутники связи и телевещания. 12 апреля 1961 года с первой стартовой площадки Байконура был запущен космический корабль «Восток» с первым летчиком-космонавтом планеты Юрием Гагариным. Началась новая, величайшая эпоха — эпоха освоения человеком космического пространства.

За полвека на космодроме получили путевку в жизнь космические комплексы на базе ракет типа «Спутник», «Восток», «Восход», «Космос», «Молния», «Союз», «Циклон», «Протон», Н-1, «Зенит», «Энергия», «Рокот», «Днепр», «Стрела». На экспериментальной испытательной базе космодрома отработаны боевые ракетные комплексы конструкторских бюро Сергея Королева, Василия Мишина, Валентина Глушко, Михаила Янгеля, Владимира Уткина и Владимира Челомея с ракетами Р-7, Р-7А, Р-9, Р-9А, Р-36, УР-200, УР-100, МР-УР-100 УТТХ.

За значительный вклад в укрепление обороны страны, решение народнохозяйственных и научно-исследовательских задач космодром Байконур награжден орденом Красной Звезды, Орденом Ленина и Орденом Октябрьской революции.

Байконур — первая космическая гавань нашей страны, положившая начало истории мировой космонавтики, — и по сей день не утратил свои масштаб и значимость. Сегодня Байконур — это крупнейший космодром в мире. Он реализует до 80% пусковых программ Российской Федерации. С Байконура проводятся пуски ракет-носителей с космическими аппаратами научного и социально-экономического назначения, межпланетными миссиями, а также с транспортными кораблями по программе Международной космической станции. Космодром также является масштабной площадкой для международного сотрудничества. Совместно с Республикой Казахстан на Байконуре создается новый ракетно-космический комплекс «Байтерек». Другим важнейшим проектом является модернизация всемирно известного «Гагаринского старта» на современные ракеты-носители «Союз-2».". 

 Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31305/

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" В 2021 году РФ заявила о намерении создать российскую орбитальную служебную станцию (РОСС). Несмотря на это Роскосмос пока продолжает сотрудничество с международными партнерами по программе Международной космической станции (МКС) и готов предложить новые проекты, если США будут выступать за сохранение космического сотрудничества вне санкций.

О перспективах создания РОСС, сотрудничестве с Америкой, испытаниях новой ракеты-носителя «Ангара», возобновлении лунной программы и перспективах космического туризма в интервью ТАСС на полях Петербургского международного экономического форума (ПМЭФ-2021) рассказал генеральный директор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин.

***

— Дмитрий Олегович, в конце мая 2021 года исполнилось три года с момента назначения вас на должность генерального директора Роскосмоса. Расскажите, чего удалось достичь за это время и с какими сложностями вы столкнулись, а что, наоборот, давалось легко?

— Это очень сложная работа, потому что и сама отрасль очень сложная. Наверное, лет 10 она переживала проблемы, связанные с надежностью космической техники. Очень часто понять причины отказов космической техники было невозможно, потому что в отличие от грузовика или речного или морского корабля, в космосе материальной части не остается, то есть исследовать ее, чтобы понять причины крушения, невозможно. Чтобы обеспечить надежность и качество техники, нужно было создать математическое моделирование ситуации, обеспечить переход на цифровую экономику отрасли, чтобы новая техника создавалась исключительно в цифровом формате и можно было моделировать ситуацию, в которой техника находится в космическом пространстве.

Второе — наведение элементарного порядка: нулевая терпимость к коррупции, казнокрадству, хамству, которое иногда процветало на некоторых предприятиях. Вот эти два момента — наведение порядка и цифровизация отрасли — дали результат, который я пытаюсь сберечь, удержать: это безаварийные пуски. Мы очень сильно стараемся сохранить эту тенденцию.

Удалось сдвинуть с мертвой точки долгострои. Самый яркий тому пример — многофункциональный лабораторный модуль «Наука». Мы только что закончили его наземные испытания, подписали необходимые решения и уходим в середине июля на запуск.

— К нему нет замечаний?

— Естественно, замечания всегда есть. Просто есть замечания, которые связаны с критическими доработками, а есть по документации. Так вот у нас именно второе. У нас замечания, связанные с тем, что модуль — это последняя точка в использовании нами советских технологий в орбитальной пилотируемой космонавтике. После запуска мы проведем его полную адаптацию к МКС. Этот долгострой мы закроем.

Плюс у нас были очень сложные проблемы с предприятиями, многие были в долгах. Общий долг у Центра Хруничева был 127 млрд рублей. Когда я пришел [в Госкорпорацию], главная проблема была, чтобы завод не остановился, мы из средств Роскосмоса выделяли деньги, чтобы выплачивать зарплату рабочим. Я занимался этой проблемой каждый день летом 2018 года. Сейчас у нас осталось 28 млрд долговых обязательств. И это тоже хороший результат.

Ну и новая техника: это новый корабль [«Орел»], который уже сейчас проходит статические испытания, новая ракета «Союз-5», которая создается в железе, ее можно пощупать, новая очередь космодрома Восточный, который строится не так, как раньше: нет ажиотажа, проблем, связанных со Спецстроем, потому что поменяли подрядчика, ужесточили контроль.

Эти три года были сложными для меня с точки зрения постоянного человеческого и профессионального напряжения. Но мне удалось создать команду выдающихся технических специалистов, которые точно так же мотивированы, как я. Каждый из них отвечает за кусок своей деятельности, и в итоге из этого пазла мы получаем постепенный выход отрасли из хронических проблем, которые были, и достижение результатов.

— Если говорить про новую технику, когда будет очередной испытательный пуск «Ангары»? На ней в качестве полезной нагрузки будет запущен макет или спутник?

— «Ангара» создается по двум контрактам. С одной стороны — это министерство обороны РФ, они являются целевыми заказчиками, хотя это не боевая ракета, а ракета космического назначения. По этому контракту мы вышли на испытания и 14 декабря [прошлого года] провели успешные испытания в Плесецке. В этом году мы будем пытаться сдать, скорее всего, четыре ракеты: две тяжелые и две легкие. Это не значит, и что все они полетят в этом году, но две полетят: одна легкая и одна тяжелая.

Тяжелая «Ангара» должна испытать новый разгонный блок (РБ). Раньше она летала с РБ «Бриз», а теперь это разгонный блок «ДМ», его новое название — «Персей». Рассчитывают ли Космические войска поставить полезную нагрузку на ракету, мы в это дело не влезаем. Наше дело — поставка ракеты, разгонного блока, проведение испытаний, подтверждение технических характеристик. Конечно, было бы неплохо, если бы полетел космический аппарат, даже небольшой.

Есть полезные нагрузки, которые можно поставить на эту ракету, но мы должны проверить геостационарную орбиту (36 тыс. км над Землей — прим. ТАСС). Не каждый космический аппарат туда можно отправлять. Некоторые аппараты ждут своего часа, но их надо отправить на низкие орбиты. Специфика испытаний создает очень узкий маневр, чтобы выбрать нагрузку.

— По срокам есть понимание?

— У нас тяжелая ракета будет сдана в июне, а легкую в июле сдаем. Остальные мы сдаем к концу года. В следующем году будет больше [ракет сдано]. По контракту с Роскосмосом создается модернизированная «Ангара», она у нас полетит с Восточного в 2024 году. Это «Ангара-А5М» (М — модернизированная, она же П — пилотируемая). В Плесецке пока работают именно в части текущей версии «Ангары», когда военные увидят, что работает «Ангара-А5М», они могут перестроиться, потому что она более форсируемая, более мощная.

— Основным проектом международного сотрудничества является МКС. В этом году РФ заявила о намерении создать национальную орбитальную станцию. Идет ли сейчас поиск партнеров, или она так и останется национальной?

— Есть масса факторов, которые влияют на принятие окончательного решения. Первый фактор состоит в том, что мы на МКС исследовали все, что хотели исследовать на этом наклонении в 51 градус. И у нас, и у американцев есть реальные проблемы старения конструкции, потому что ей уже около 20 лет: усталость металла, надо менять электронику.

Когда эксплуатируешь агрегат, который давно работает за пределами своего назначенного срока, то потребуется больше денег, чтобы поддерживать станцию в необходимом состоянии. Надо еще иметь в виду, что там находятся люди, не дай бог будет развитие нештатной ситуации, которая поставит под угрозу жизнь наших космонавтов.

Второй фактор состоит в том, что мы уже приступили к созданию научно-энергетического модуля. Он должен был лететь на МКС. Но если дни, ну не дни, а годы МКС по большому счету сочтены, ну максимум до 2030 года, я не думаю, что мы будем эксплуатировать дольше, то зачем отправлять туда модуль, у которого ресурс 15-20 лет, а служить ему придется пять. Это неправильно с точки зрения товарообмена.

Третий фактор состоит в том, что мы сейчас хотим создать орбитальную станцию, где бы основные эксперименты шли не внутри объема, а на внешнем борту. То есть станция — это по сути платформа для космических аппаратов, и мы собираемся облепить станцию для наблюдения, ретрансляции. Нашими специалистами предлагается очень интересная орбита — 97-98 градусов наклонение, почти солнечно-синхронная. Получается, что каждые двое суток она проходит всю Землю, а в Арктическом регионе она находится каждые полтора часа, что тоже важно для решения задач поддержки Северного морского пути. То есть появляется гораздо больший прагматизм этой станции, мы бы хотели такую станцию создать.

И еще вопрос в деньгах. С одной стороны содержать российскую служебную станцию на этой орбите — это примерно те же самые деньги, что мы платим за содержание российского сегмента на МКС, но не может быть такого, что одна закончилась, а другая началась. Какие-то два-три года они все равно будут существовать параллельно, как существовал «Мир» и МКС. Придется задваивать расходы, это тоже непростой вопрос, который нам надо отработать.

Сейчас Сенатом [США] утвержден новый глава NASA [Билл Нельсон] — опытнейший человек, бывший астронавт, то есть он действительно не выскочка, а от отрасли. Первые его заявления обнадеживают. Человек говорит мудрые вещи. Я ожидаю с ним в ближайшее время контакт. Сначала мы по телефону в ближайшие дни планируем поговорить, ну а потом я жду его участия в GLEX, который будет проходить в Санкт-Петербурге с 14 июня, и мы с ним поговорим.

Я не очень понимаю, как можно выстраивать международное сотрудничество и при этом наши предприятия, в том числе ведущие, которые сотрудничают с американцами, ставят в условия санкций. Тот же РКЦ «Прогресс», ЦНИИмаш, в котором ЦУП находится. Либо они хотят санкций, ужесточения отношений, ну тогда какая МКС? Какая с нашей стороны может быть поддержка этих совместных программ?

Либо, я уверен, руководство НАСА подтвердит то, что они будут бороться за сохранение международного космического сотрудничества вне санкций и постараются повлиять на решения, которые либо уже были приняты, либо планируется принять в отношении наших предприятий. Если мы выстроим отношения, то я не исключаю интереснейшие совместные проекты с США. У нас есть кое-что в голове, что мы им можем предложить. Если они действительно поведут себя как джентельмены, а не будут одной рукой нас душить, а другой — гладить. Так не получится с нами, мы большая страна, мы просто тогда развернемся в сторону национальных программ и будем делать то, что можем с точки зрения финансов и нашего понимания пользы от космонавтики.

— Если возвращаться к вопросу финансов, есть ли примерная оценка первого этапа развертывания национальной орбитальной станции?

— Примерная есть, но называть я ее, конечно, не буду. Я не хочу влиять на результаты эскизного проекта. Эскизный проект будет в ближайшее время начат, мы его закажем. Мы в ближайшее время отправим в правительство РФ доклад с некой дорожной картой создания РОСС, по итогам эскизного проектирования у нас появится понимание по цифрам и тогда мы сможем планировать развертывание станции.

Одно могу сказать. Базовый модуль — это не только НЭМ, это еще и узловой модуль, еще кое-что, чтобы стабильно платформа работала на этой орбите. Скоро мы поймем, сколько это будет стоить. Это точно не какие-то фантастические цены, а понятные для нас, поскольку мы уже такие модули создавали.

— Эскизное проектирование в этом году начнется?

— Я думаю, что до конца лета.

— В этом году планируется отправка «Луны-25». 27 мая гендиректор РКЦ «Прогресс» Дмитрий Баранов сообщил, что в октябре с космодрома Восточный может быть запущена еще одна ракета «Союз». Может ли Восточный обеспечить два пуска ракет «Союз» с Восточного в октябре? И как обстоят дела с «Луной-25», поставлены ли приборы, необходимые для мягкой посадки?

— Наиболее приемлемое и безопасное пусковое окно, чтобы лететь на Луну — примерно с мая по конец октября. К сожалению, мы сейчас зажаты тем, что рассчитываем успеть именно в октябрьское пусковое окно, у нас нет запаса прочности по времени в рамках графика. Есть ключевые поставки, которые мы должны получить и интегрировать в этот аппарат, от которых зависит, успеваем или не успеваем. Концерн «Вега» Госкорпорации «Ростех» должен поставить один компонент и европейские коллеги должны поставить прибор «Пилот-Д», который тоже должен быть интегрирован, сертифицирован и должен пройти полную проверку на электромагнитную совместимость.

В августе мы поймем точно, что получается по срокам. Второе пусковое окно — это февраль 2022 года и третье — это май 2022 года. Февральское окно мы отметаем, потому что там придется делать очень сложные орбитальные «телодвижения». Пока мы исходим из того, что основное — это октябрь 2021 года. Если в августе мы подтверждаем, что НПО Лавочкина выходит на стартовую готовность, тогда дополнительный пуск с Восточного мы просто не успеем провести. Если же у нас будет перенос на резервное пусковое окно, тогда мы запустим с Восточного еще одну коммерческую ракету.

— Как сейчас обстоят дела с переговорами по перекрестным полетам — российских космонавтов на Crew Dragon и американских астронавтов на «Союзе»? Действительно ли один из российских космонавтов скоро может быть включен в состав экипажа американского корабля?

— Даже не имея никакого окончательного подтверждения [со стороны руководства] NASA, тем не менее мы всегда заранее что-то готовим. Мы всегда стараемся страховать по любому поводу миссию на всякий случай. Это же космос, он непредсказуем. В этом и есть смысл надежности, когда у вас есть разные варианты поведения в той или иной ситуации. Так и здесь. Да, у нас есть члены отряда космонавтов, которые сейчас ориентируются на то, чтобы готовиться к полету на Crew Dragon. После испытаний Starliner (они в сентябре планируют начать испытания) возможны также полеты космонавтов на этом корабле, равно как и полеты американцев сначала на «Союзах», а после того, как мы испытаем «Орла», я не исключаю, что американцы могут летать в рамках перекрестных полетов на нашем стратегическом корабле.

— Уже понятно, в каком году российский космонавт может полететь на американском корабле?

— Это тоже один из вопросов в повестке наших переговоров с NASA. Я жду, когда господин Нельсон выйдет на переговоры. Мы не считаем это какой-то неправильной идеей. Это все в контексте нашего сотрудничества. Если мы ударим по рукам по другим проектам, почему бы нет? С точки зрения технического резервирования это хорошая идея, ничего сверхъестественного в ней нет. Мы никогда не отрицали. Но я подтверждаю, что мы и не ведем пока еще переговоры, мы к ним готовы.

— Ведет ли Роскосмос работу по снижению стоимости космического туризма? Какие есть способы снизить его стоимость? Вы сами хотели бы слетать в космос космическим туристом?

— Любой нормальный человек мечтает слетать в космос, почему я должен быть исключением? Конечно, мечтал бы!

Если говорить о космических туристах, здесь вопрос даже не в деньгах. Плюс $5 млн, минус $5 млн в цене вопроса — для состоятельного человека дело не в этом. Для него главное — время, которое они должен потратить на подготовку. В чем как раз смысл проекта «Вызов»? В том, чтобы отработать эксперимент, связанный с оперативной подготовкой человека, который не является профессиональным космонавтом. Чем [быстрее] мы сможем подготовить человека к безопасному полету в космос, тем мы будем более конкурентны с точки зрения космического туризма.

Если богатому человеку говорят, что он должен на целый год уйти из бизнеса и сидеть, готовиться, он, конечно, откажется. Когда вы ему говорите, что три месяца подготовка и три часа (не успеет испугаться) — и он уже на станции, он точно выберет наш вариант. В этом плане у нас есть колоссальное преимущество перед американцами. Наш корабль самый быстрый, отработанный, очень надежный и, надеюсь, так надежность его и сохранится в будущем.

Что касается цены, Starliner оговаривают от $60 до 90 млн за кресло, у Маска — $55-60 млн. У нас уже меньше. Поэтому мы в этом плане точно надеемся на то, что международные космические туристы выберут именно российскую транспортную систему.

— Сколько сейчас стоит полет?

— Это коммерческая тайна, естественно. Но еще раз говорю, мы точно будем дешевле, чем любой наш конкурент.

Беседовала Екатерина Москвич ". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31332/

))

----------


## OKA

" Запуск российского лунного посадочного зонда «Луна-25», который планируется на октябрь 2021 года, могут перенести на май 2022 года, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на слова глава «Роскосмоса» Дмитрия Рогозина.

Посадочный аппарат «Луна-25» (ранее известный как «Луна-Глоб») разрабатывается с конца 1990-х годов. Он должен стать первой с 1976 года российской лунной миссией. Согласно ранее обнародованным планам, зонд должен стартовать на ракете-носителе «Союз-2» с разгонным блоком «Фрегат» с космодрома «Восточный» 1 или 30 октября 2021 года и совершить посадку в районе южного полюса Луны.

Теперь Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что запуск могут перенести на 2022 год. «В августе мы поймем точно, что получается по срокам. Второе пусковое окно — это февраль 2022 года и третье — это май 2022 года. Февральское окно мы отметаем, потому что там придется делать очень сложные орбитальные „телодвижения“», — сказал Рогозин.

По его словам, перенос запуска зависит от того, успеет ли концерн «Вега» поставить один из компонентов аппарата и от Европейского космического агентства, чей прибор «Пилот-Д» нужно сертифицировать и проверить на электромагнитную совместимость. Ранее СМИ сообщали, что «Вега» не поставила для «Луны-25» доплеровский измеритель скорости и дальности (ДИСД), который должен контролировать параметры полета аппарата перед посадкой.

В свою очередь, представитель «Веги» сообщил N+1, что концерн планирует передать летный образец изделия ДИСД-ЛР в НПО имени Лавочкина до конца июня 2021 года.
Подробнее об истории и научных задачах миссии мы писали в материале «Первый в тундре».

Сергей Кузнецов ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/06/03/delay

Большое интервью на сайте :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31332/

Ещё (с анекдотом)) :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31344/

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Американская частная космическая компания SpaceX осуществила запуск ракеты-носителя Falcon 9 с ретрансляционным спутником SXM-8, аппарат штатно выведен на расчетную орбиту. Трансляция пуска в воскресенье, 6 июня, велась на сайте компании.

https://www.spacex.com/launches/

Ракета стартовала в 00:26 по времени с Восточного побережья США (07:26 мск) с космодрома на мысе Канаверал, Флорида.

Через 31 минуту 52 секунды спутник был успешно выведен на орбиту. Первая ступень Falcon 9, которая ранее использовалась для доставки на орбиту экипажей кораблей Crew Dragon в автоматическом режиме, плавно опустилась на плавучую платформу Just Read the Instructions в Атлантическом океане.

5 июня американский космический корабль Dragon, произведенной SpaceX, состыковался с Международной космической станцией. Запуск корабля был осуществлен с помощью Falcon 9.

27 мая стало известно, что NASA совместно с компанией американского предпринимателя Илона Маска SpaceX отправит на МКС светящихся в темноте кальмаров и микроскопических беспозвоночных тихоходок. Издание Daily Star уточняло, что запуск планируется не ранее 3 июля в рамках 22-й миссии SpaceX.

26 мая SpaceX успешно вывела на орбиту очередную партию из 60 микроспутников Starlink. Всего компания намерена развернуть орбитальную группировку из 12 тыс. космических аппаратов данного типа для создания полномасштабной сети, которая обеспечит жителей Земли широкополосным доступом в интернет в любом уголке планеты.". 

https://iz.ru/export/google/amp/1174911

Нормально работают)

----------


## OKA

" На космодроме Байконур продолжаются плановые мероприятия по подготовке к запуску лабораторного модуля «Наука» к Международной космической станции. На площадке № 200 состоялось построение совместного расчета специалистов Космического центра «Южный» (филиал Центра эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры, входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), после которого начались работы по подготовке агрегатов и систем стартового комплекса к предстоящему старту.

В целях предотвращения распространения коронавирусной инфекции все мероприятия проходят со строгим соблюдением всех эпидемиологических норм. Пуск ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с лабораторным модулем «Наука» намечен в июле 2021 года с пусковой установки № 39 площадки № 200 космодрома Байконур.

Лабораторный модуль «Наука» — научно-исследовательский модуль российского сегмента Международной космической станции, разработанный Ракетно-космической корпорацией «Энергия» имени С.П. Королева (оборудование бортовых систем и научная аппаратура) в кооперации с ГКНПЦ имени М.В. Хруничева (общее проектирование и производство, входят в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») в целях расширения функциональных возможностей российского сегмента МКС.

Модуль «Наука» создан на конструктивно-технологической базе функционально-грузового блока «Заря» с использованием опыта проектирования транспортного корабля снабжения пилотируемых научных станций «Салют» и модулей дооснащения орбитального комплекса «Мир». Он будет размещен на надирном порту служебного модуля «Звезда» и предназначен для реализации российской программы научно-прикладных исследований и экспериментов.

После ввода в эксплуатацию нового модуля российский сегмент получит дополнительные объемы для обустройства рабочих мест и хранения грузов, размещения аппаратуры для регенерации воды и кислорода, улучшатся и станут более комфортными условия пребывания космонавтов, а также повысится безопасность всего экипажа МКС.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31376/

----------


## Let_nab

Видео подытоживает реальное состояние не только Восточного, но и вообще Роскосмоса и сущности системы современной России.
В видео есть знаковое выступление Путина как расписавшегося в своём бессилии и неумении, ведь на Ленина тут уж как не ври - вину не свалить.

----------


## Fencer

ОТ «КАТЮШИ» ДО ГАГАРИНА https://www.roscosmos.ru/31027/

----------


## Fencer

РАССЕКРЕЧЕНО: Запись переговоров космонавтов Г.Т. Добровольского, В.Н. Волкова и В.И. Пацаева во время предстартовой работы «Союз-11» с измерительным пунктом https://www.roscosmos.ru/31649/

----------


## Fencer

НПО Лавочкина удостоено премии имени Марселя Гроссмана https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/7/6/231366/

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

" ВВС США хотят иметь возможность менее чем за час доставлять в любую точку планеты груз массой до 100 тонн.

Похоже, генералы ВВС США внимательно следили за развитием проекта Starship и теперь претендуют на кусок такого жирного пирога. Поначалу они таились и в мае 2021-го спрятали намеки на это аж на 305-й странице из 462 в так называемой "Книге обоснований" (Justification Book) – отчете, в котором USAF рассказывают Белому дому, как они хотят использовать денежные ассигнования следующего финансового года. А при общем бюджете в 200 миллиардов долларов новая программа под названием Rocket Cargo – это всего лишь капля в море.

Но затем они приоткрыли завесу тайны над своими планами и конкретизировали некоторые детали. Министрство ВВС 4 июня 2021 года выпустило пресс-релиз, в котором назвало проект Rocket Cargo одной из четырех так называемых программ Vanguard, которые должны в корне преобразить ВВС в течение следующего десятилетия. Три других программы сейчас нас не интересуют, но просто для информации – широко обсуждаемый проект Skyborg беспилотных "верных ведомых", проект "Золотая Орда" (Golden Horde) создания роя барражирующих боеприпасов, а также разработка нового, сверхсовременного навигационного спутника... ". 

Далее :

https://andrej-kraft.livejournal.com/251355.html

----------


## OKA

" Полет миллиардера Ричарда Брэнсона в космос перенесли

Ринат Таиров  Forbes Staff

Первый в истории запуск космоплана Virgin Galactic с полным экипажем на борту, включая миллиардера Ричарда Брэнсона, отложили на полтора часа из-за погодных условий. Компания самого богатого бизнесмена мира Джеффа Безоса Blue Origin, которая планирует свой запуск в космос через девять дней, отказалась считать полет конкурента «космическим»

Космическая компания миллиардера Ричарда Брэнсона F Virgin Galactic перенесла на полтора часа первый в истории запуск своего космоплана с полным экипажем, в состав которого вошел сам бизнесмен. Об этом говорится в Twitter на сайте Virgin Galactic. Она объяснила отсрочку погодными условиями, которые помешали вовремя начать подготовку.

Начало трансляции запуска теперь запланировано на 10:30 утра по восточному времени в США (17:30 мск), хотя изначально планировалось на 9:00 утра (16:00) мск. «Но мы на пути к полету сегодня», — подчеркнула Virgin Galactic.


Брэнсон, которому 18 июля исполнится 71 год, вошел в состав экипажа из шести человек — двух пилотов и четырех пассажиров, собирающихся отправиться в космос в космоплане VSS Unity, его выведет на заданную высоту корабль-носитель VMS Eve. По данным Virgin Galactic, это станет 22-м полетом компании и четвертым пилотируемым, но первым, в котором в космос отправится экипаж в полном составе. По плану, люди в корабле должны оказаться на несколько минут в невесомости, полюбоваться видами в круглых иллюминаторах на корпусе корабля и затем вернуться на Землю.

Virgin Galactic планировала поднять свой корабль на высоту примерно 88,5 км (55 миль). Из-за этого компания Blue Origin, которая принадлежит самому богатому бизнесмену мира Джеффу Безосу F , отказалась считать полет конкурента «космическим»: как указывала Blue Origin, Virgin Galactic в ходе полета не достигнет так называемой линии Кармана на высоте 100 км над уровнем моря, которую принимают за условную границу между атмосферой Земли и космосом. Но оценки высоты, где начинается космос, разнятся, отмечал Bloomberg: Международная авиационная федерация считает таковой линию Кармана, а Национальное управление по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства США считает космосом пространство выше примерно 80 км над уровнем моря.

Ричард Брэнсон отправляется в космос: взлетят ли следом акции Virgin Galactic

Blue Origin планирует свой полет в космос с экипажем на 20 июля, причем одним из пассажиров тоже станет владелец компании — основатель и бывший гендиректор Amazon Джефф Безос. Компанию Безосу составит его брат, 82-летняя летчица и победитель аукциона, заплативший за билет $28 млн. О решении полететь в космос Безос объявил еще в начале июня, однако Брэнсон намеревается его опередить.

Безос накануне в Instagram пожелал Брэнсону удачи и «успешного и безопасного полета». Поддержку Брэнсону в Twitter выразил и глава Tesla и SpaceX Илон Маск. ". 

https://www.forbes.ru/newsroom/milli...smos-perenesli

----------


## Let_nab

*Цинк - https://www.interfax.ru/russia/763116*

----------


## OKA

Про суборбитальные полёты и туризм :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/247290.html

Как обычно, познавательно))

----------


## OKA

" Астронавты Национального управления США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) совершат перестыковку космического корабля Crew Dragon к другому порту на Международной космической станции (МКС) 21 июля, сообщило NASA в четверг.
       "Астронавты NASA Шейн Кимброу и Меган Макартур, астронавт Японского агентства аэрокосмических исследований (JAXA) Акихико Хошиде и астронавт Европейского космического агентства Тома Песке сядут в космический корабль Crew Dragon около 4:30 (по Североамериканскому восточному времени) и отстыкует его от переднего порта модуля "Гармония" в 6:45. Корабль будет перестыкован к порту на стороне МКС, обращённой к космосу в 7:32", - говорится в сообщении агентства.
       Перестыковка освободит порт "Гармонии" для стыковки с МКС корабля CST-100 Starliner корпорации Boeing, намеченной на 30 июля в рамках миссии NASA Boeing Orbital Flight Test-2. В ходе миссии будут проверяться различные способности Starliner - запуск, стыковка, возвращение в атмосферу Земли и приземление в пустыне на Западе США.
       Если миссия без экипажа увенчается успехом, то NASA сможет сертифицировать Starliner и ракету Atlas V для регулярных полётов с астронавтами на борту к станции и от неё.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...553294&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" На космодроме Байконур продолжаются активные работы по подготовке к пуску ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» с многоцелевым лабораторным модулем «Наука». В соответствии с графиком работ 17 июля 2021 года ракета космического назначения была доставлена на стартовый комплекс площадки № 200 и установлена в вертикальное положение.

После подвода агрегата обслуживания и подключения необходимых коммуникаций специалисты дочерних организаций Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» приступят к работам по графику первого стартового дня. На сегодня запланированы: защитные операции системы телеметрического контроля и средств наземных измерений (СНИ), контроль исходного состояния параметров СНИ, автономные проверки ракеты-носителя, снятие защитно-предохранительных элементов с узлов разворота створок головного обтекателя и опор пневмотолкателей, а также защитные операции системы управления ракеты-носителя и др.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Протон-М» запланирован на 21 июля 2021 года в 17:58:21 по московскому времени. «Наука» — многоцелевой лабораторный модуль российского сегмента Международной космической станции. Он создавался кооперацией предприятий в целях реализации программы научных экспериментов и расширения функциональных возможностей российского сегмента МКС. Новый российский модуль предназначен для наращивания технических и эксплуатационных возможностей российского сегмента Международной космической станции.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31907/




Хорошо бы, чтобы выполнил все задачи)) А то сколько воды утекло, с момента его создания.. 

МИР-3)))

----------


## OKA

" Для реализации программы подготовки экипажей к полету на разрабатываемом в настоящее время пилотируемом транспортном корабле «Орёл» в Центре подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина создается комплексный тренажер данного корабля.

На научно-техническом совете Центра состоялось рассмотрение эскизного проекта тренажера, реализуемого в рамках СЧ ОКР «МКС (Эксплуатация) — Тренажеры». Головной исполнитель проекта — ЦПК имени Ю.А. Гагарина, заказчик — Госкорпорация «Роскосмос».

Концепция создания тренажера предусматривает создание одного многофункционального тренажера, включающего в себя возможности решения как частных (узконаправленных), так и комплексных задач на всех этапах космического полёта, включая работу в скафандрах.

При этом, исходя из многолетней практики создания и эксплуатации ТСПК, предусматривается использование, как штатных бортовых вычислительных средств со штатным бортовым ПО, так и моделей БВС с возможностью конфигурирования вычислительных средств тренажера под различные задачи подготовки.

Основными задачами комплексного тренажера пилотируемого транспортного корабля (КТ ПТК) являются:

Комплексная подготовка космонавтов по управлению бортовыми системами ПТК и кораблем в целом на всех этапах космического полета;

подготовка космонавтов по ручному управлению ПТК на этапах сближения, причаливания и стыковки с орбитальными модулями;
подготовка космонавтов по изучению функционирования бортовых систем и средств ПТК в штатных и нештатных режимах;
подготовка космонавтов по изучению конструкции и компоновки (состава и размещения штатного оборудования) КО ВА.
Остальные задачи обеспечивают обучающие свойства тренажера и способствуют эффективной подготовке космонавтов.". 

Эскизы :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31903/

----------


## OKA

" " Российские космонавты на МКС могут потерять возможность выходить в открытый космос из-за скорого завершения гарантийного срока у имеющихся на станции скафандров "Орлан-МКС" и отсутствия контракта на производство новых "космических доспехов", рассказал в интервью РИА Новости генеральный директор - генеральный конструктор Научно-производственного предприятия "Звезда" Сергей Поздняков.
"Нужны новые скафандры. Уже три года я убеждаю заказчика, что требуется начинать изготовление новой партии скафандров. Но до сих пор контракт на изготовление не заключен", - сказал он.

По его словам, из-за возникшей задержки в заказе новых скафандров пропали некоторые поставщики материалов или сами материалы, применявшиеся в производстве. Использование новых материалов требует больших сумм и сроков производства, а также дополнительных испытаний, отметил Поздняков. 

"На согласования технических заданий, к сожалению, уходят годы. Илон Маск, думаю, узнав, какая цепочка согласований требуется, просто бы посмеялся над нами. Существующая система согласований и утверждений не позволяет нам оперативно реагировать, выпускать новую продукцию. Все вязнет в бюрократическом болоте", - сказал он.

С 2017 года российские космонавты на МКС используют скафандры "Орлан-МКС", а в качестве резервного хранят на борту станции "космический доспех" предыдущего поколения – "Орлан-МК". Текущее поколение скафандров за счет использования полиуретановой оболочки вместо резиновой рассчитано на 20 выходов в открытый космос против 15 у предыдущего поколения. Однако только работы по подключению к системам МКС нового Многофункционального лабораторного модуля "Наука", запуск которого планируется на 21 июля 2021 года, потребует от космонавтов около 10 выходов в космос, то есть "съедят" половину гарантированного ресурса имеющихся скафандров, при том что они использовались для выходов все предыдущие годы.
"Существует практика, когда после завершения установленного ресурса после дополнительных проверок, если состояние систем позволяет, принимается решение о допуске снаряжения для проведения одного-двух-трех выходов в космос. Но это уже не гарантийный период. Всегда требуется смелость для принятия таких решений", - сказал Поздняков.
Скафандр "Орлан-МКС" будет представлен на МАКС-2021, который пройдет с 20 по 25 июля в подмосковном Жуковском. РИА Новости выступает генеральным информационным партнером авиасалона МАКС-2021, агентство Sputnik – официальным информационным партнером.". 

https://ria.ru/20210719/skafandr-1741800140.html


" Один из старых российских скафандров "Орлан-МК" на борту Международной космической станции (МКС) разберут на части с удалением ненужных компонентов, следует из переговоров экипажа с Землей, транслирующихся НАСА.
Скафандры семейства "Орлан" используются на околоземных орбитальных станциях для выходов космонавтов в открытый космос. Сейчас на МКС находятся четыре таких скафандра: старые "Орлан-МК" с номерами 4 и 6, и новые "Орлан-МКС" с номерами 4 и 5. Старые скафандры хранятся на станции в качестве запасных.

Согласно переговорам, в четверг днем специалист предприятия-разработчика скафандров НПП "Звезда" Геннадий Глазов сообщил космонавту Олегу Новицкому, что старый "Орлан-МК" с номером 6 планируется временно перенести на хранение в один из модулей американского сегмента МКС.

При этом, по словам Глазова, у старого "Орлана-МК" с номером 4 космонавты должны будут отделить рукава и штанины для удаления со станции на грузовом корабле, а кирасу со шлемом и ранцем оставить на МКС в качестве запчастей.
Сейчас на МКС работает 65-я экспедиция в составе россиян Олега Новицкого и Петра Дуброва, американцев Марка Ванде Хая, Шейна Кимброу и Меган МакАртур, японца Акихико Хосиде (командир станции) и француза Тома Песке.". 

https://ria.ru/20210715/skafandr-1741405300.html






Ещё про одёжу-снарягу :

" Для тех, кто ценит стиль и новые тренды, Роскосмос подготовил приятный сюрприз, объявив о старте проекта с ведущими представителями индустрии мод. Первые разработки были представлены в знаковом месте — Центре «Космонавтика и авиация» на ВДНХ. О том, как космонавты вместе со своими семьями смотрелись на подиуме, что они думают о космическом «мерче» и как дальше будут развиваться совместные брендинговые программы, — в репортаже Светланы Носенковой.

В последний день весны в одном из самых «космических» мест Москвы — легендарном центре «Космонавтика и авиация» на ВДНХ — собрались люди, имеющие непосредственное отношение к освоению космического пространства, а также те, кто гордится историей отечественной космонавтики и вдохновляется ею. Никогда еще показ мод не был таким по-настоящему «звездным». На подиум вышли командир отряда космонавтов Роскосмоса Олег Кононенко, космонавты Елена Кондакова, Сергей Рязанский, Андрей Борисенко и Алексей Овчинин. В этот раз вместо привычных пиджаков со звездой Героя России и синих полетных костюмов они надели специально разработанные дизайнерами образцы одежды и аксессуары для современного городского стиля... ". 

Полностью текст с фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31901/

----------


## OKA

" Роскосмос планирует 30-31 июля принять решение о том, каким образом будет сформирован облик российской орбитальной станции. Об этом сообщил гендиректор Госкорпорации Дмитрий Рогозин в понедельник.

«30-31 июля состоится заседание НТС [Научно-технического совета] Роскосмоса, будет принято решение, каким образом будет формироваться облик той станции [РОСС]: наращивание российского сегмента на МКС и последующее возможное отделение или высокоширотная станция», — сказал Рогозин.
Ранее гендиректор Роскосмоса сообщал, что перед Ракетно-космической корпорацией «Энергия» поставлена задача обеспечить готовность первого модуля для РОСС в 2025 году, им станет научно-энергетический модуль, который ранее предполагалось запустить к МКС в 2024 году.

Наклонение перспективной российской орбитальной станции, по его словам, составит 97-98 градусов. Она будет каждые двое суток проходить всю Землю, а в Арктическом регионе она будет находиться каждые полтора часа, что важно для поддержки Северного морского пути. Эскизное проектирование новой станции начнется до конца лета.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31917/


Познавательно :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/31918/

Интересно, пенсии тоже повысили и пересчитали?

----------


## OKA

" 20 июля 2021, основатель Amazon Джефф Безос отправится в космос на корабле New Shepard, созданном его компанией Blue Origin. Сайт kp.ru ведет прямую онлайн-трансляцию этого полета.

Ранее Безос сообщил, что вместе с ним в космос отправится его младший брат Марк Безос. Кроме того, в качестве почетного гостя на космическом корабле New Shepard будет американка Уолли Фанк, которой уже 82 года. В 1961 году она стала самой молодой выпускницей программы «Женщина в космосе», более известной под названием «Меркурий-13», однако так и не полетела в космос. Компанию им составит турист, купивший билет на аукционе за 28 миллионов долларов. Его имя пока держится в секрете.

Как писал сайт kp.ru, самый богатый человек планеты с самого детства мечтал отправиться в космос. «С тех пор, как мне исполнилось пять лет, я мечтал о полете в космос. 20 июля я отправлюсь в такое путешествие вместе с моим братом. Величайшее приключение. Увидеть Землю из космоса, значит, измениться. Изменить свое отношение к планете, к человечеству», - заявил он.

Полет Безоса продлится всего одиннадцать минут. Четверка туристов поднимется на чуть более 100 км над Землей, проведет в невесомости несколько минут, после чего вернётся обратно.". 

https://www.kp.ru/daily/28305/4446372/

----------


## OKA

" Новая радиолокационная станция "Воронеж-М" российской системы предупреждения о ракетном нападении (СПРН) под Севастополем будет "видеть" Средиземное море и центральную часть Атлантического океана, сообщил "Интерфаксу" генеральный конструктор СПРН Сергей Боев на авиасалоне "МАКС-2021" в подмосковном Жуковском.
       "В Крыму будет построена радиолокационная станция, работающая в метровом диапазоне. Она усилит возможности РЛС в Армавире, позволит взять под наблюдение Средиземное море, север Африки и центральную Атлантику", - сказал он.
       "Документация по строительству РЛС в Крыму утверждена", - сообщил генконструктор.
       По словам Боева, новая станция (разработчик - АО "Радиотехнический институт им. академика А.Минца) будет контролировать в перечисленных районах пуски ракет, в том числе межконтинентальных.
       "В рамках проекта будет продолжена реализация концепции двухдиапазонного сплошного радиолокационного поля. У РЛС будут цифровые фазированные антенные решетки, она будет обладать большей защитой от помех", - сказал генконструктор.
       3 июля 2020 года главком Воздушно-космических сил РФ Сергей Суровикин сообщил, что создание новой РЛС под Севастополем будет завершено в 2024 году.
       "Учитывая актуальность развёртывания РЛС на юго-западном ракетоопасном направлении, принято решение о создании РЛС ВЗГ (высокой заводской готовности) метрового диапазона в Севастополе со сроком завершения в 2024 году", - сказал тогда Суровикин.
       В апреле 2021 года сообщалось о планах начать в скором времени работы по возведению фундамента станции.
       Ранее Боев заявил "Интерфаксу", что новая РЛС "Воронеж" заменит устаревшую РЛС "Днепр" под Севастополем. "Новая станция будет уже другого поколения, с другими возможностями", - заявлял Боев.
       Как сообщалось, после развала СССР станция "Днепр" в Севастополе отошла Украине, некоторое время арендовалась Россией, но из-за позиции Киева договор был разорван. Затем "Днепр" не эксплуатировался более десяти лет и пришел в негодность.
       Российская СПРН включает командно-связные средства, наземный и космический эшелоны информационных средств. Наземный сегмент состоит из сети надгоризонтных радиолокационных станций "Воронеж". Они работают в различных диапазонах радиоволн. РЛС способны обнаруживать космические, баллистические и гиперзвуковые объекты.
       РЛС "Воронеж" несут дежурство в Ленинградской, Калининградской, Иркутской, Оренбургской областях, в Алтайском, Краснодарском и Красноярском краях. Две новых станции СПРН для российских военных строят под Мурманском и Воркутой.
       Орбитальная группировка СПРН в перспективе будет состоять из 10 космических аппаратов "Тундра".
       В Минобороны РФ заявили, что развертывание орбитальной группировки должно быть осуществлено к 2024 году.
       "В рамках совершенствования космического эшелона российской системы ПРН активно ведётся наращивание орбитальной группировки Единой космической системы. В мае 2020 года запущен четвёртый космический аппарат этой системы. Тем самым выполнен этап развёртывания орбитальной группировки ЕКС, завершение формирования которой предусмотрено к 2024 году", - сказал начальник главного центра предупреждения о ракетном нападении космических войск Воздушно-космических сил РФ Андрей Ревенок.
       "Развёртывание ЕКС позволит обеспечить выполнение задач по глобальному контролю поверхности земного шара", - сообщил он в интервью газете Минобороны РФ "Красная Звезда" 15 февраля.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...553458&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

Карапплики космофлота в 3дэ))

----------


## OKA

" В соответствии с программой полета Международной космической станции сегодня, 29 июля 2021 года, в 16:29:01 по московскому времени состоялась стыковка многоцелевого лабораторного модуля «Наука» с надирным стыковочным узлом служебного модуля «Звезда» российского сегмента МКС. По данным телеметрии и докладам экипажа МКС бортовые системы станции и модуля «Наука» функционируют в штатном режиме.

Многоцелевой модуль «Наука» был успешно выведен на низкую околоземную орбиту 21 июля 2021 года с помощью тяжелой ракеты-носителя «Протон-М». После отделения от третьей ступени он был принят на сопровождение наземными службами подмосковного Центра управления полетами ЦНИИмаш (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), выполнил построение необходимой ориентации, развертывание панелей солнечных батарей и радиоантенн, а затем приступил к выполнению восьмисуточной программы сближения со станцией.

На участке автономного сближения специалисты Главной оперативной группы управления (ГОГУ, РКК «Энергия» имени С.П. Королева, входит в Роскосмос) провели несколько включений двигателей модуля для поднятия и коррекции орбиты, а также выхода в район встречи с МКС в расчетное время. Операции по облету станции, зависанию, причаливанию и стыковке со служебным модулем «Звезда» проводились под контролем специалистов ГОГУ и российских членов экипажа длительной экспедиции МКС-65, космонавтов Роскосмоса Олега Новицкого и Петра Дуброва. Эта стыковка стала первой с 2010 года, когда к станции пристыковали малый исследовательский модуль № 1 «Рассвет».

В течение 1,5 часа после завершения стыковки космонавты проведут контроль герметичности стыковочных соединений и технологических коммуникаций. В 18:15 мск планируется открытие люка переходного отсека модуля «Звезда» и еще через несколько минут — люка нового российского модуля, а также вход экипажа в жилую зону приборно-герметичного отсека. Программа сегодняшних работ ограничивается установкой приборов для анализа и очистки атмосферы на борту прибывшей «Науки».". 

Трансляция :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32026/

Хорошо, однако!)) Получилось)) 

Полдела сделано, доставлен модуль и пристыкован. Теперь осталось всего-то ничего, запустить и грамотно,  без особых неполадок и происшествий отэксплуатировать его. Иначе зачем он там нужен)) До финала программы МКС, судя по всему...

----------


## OKA

" Наземные специалисты вернули под контроль МКС, изменившую ориентацию после внештатного включения двигателей модуля "Наука", пристыковавшегося к станции в четверг, сообщил диктор трансляции в ходе переговоров между экипажем станции и землей, которую ведет NASA
       "Станция вернулась под контроль, все ее системы работают нормально", - сказал диктор.
       "Члены экипажа МКС в безопасности и составят график работ на сегодня, чтобы сосредоточить свои усилия на восстановительных работах после неожиданной потери ориентации, вызванной срабатыванием двигателей российского модуля "Наука". Станция вернулась в режим ориентации и находится в хорошей форме", - сообщается в официальном твиттер-аккаунте космического агентства.
       Ранее диктор трансляции сообщил, что около полутора часов назад произошло внештатное включение двигателей "Науки", для компенсации импульса пришлось задействовать двигатели модуля "Звезда" и грузового корабля "Прогресс". В "Роскосмосе" объяснили инцидент работой с остатками топлива в модуле "Наука".
       Ранее в четверг модуль "Наука" успешно пристыковался к МКС.
       Сроки запуска модуля неоднократно переносились. Изначально пуск модуля "Наука" был назначен на 2017 год, но был перенесен на 2018 год из-за засора в топливной системе. Засор мог спровоцировать поломку двигательной системы МКС, поэтому модуль был возвращен производителю на доработку. Позднее глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что основной причиной проблем с топливной системой "Науки" был не засор, а брак.
       Новый российский модуль предназначен для наращивания технических и эксплуатационных возможностей российского сегмента Международной космической станции. Он будет обеспечивать возможность реализации программы научных исследований в интересах фундаментальной науки и социальной сферы, и в том числе развитие и наращивание ресурсов российского сегмента МКС.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...554082&lang=RU

Неприятный "сюрприз"..

----------


## OKA

"Переходная камера служебного модуля «Звезда» отделена от основного объёма Международной космической станции. В этой камере поддерживается давление на уровне 150-200 миллиметров ртутного столба. Минувшей ночью экипаж, в соответствии с ранее полученными указаниями специалистов Главной оперативной группы управления в Центре управления полетами, доложил на Землю о том, что давление в камере составляет 154 мм.рт.ст.

В течение суток давление будет поднято до 200 мм рт ст.

Эта работа является плановой и не имеет никакого отношения к многоцелевому лабораторному модулю «Наука», давление в котором находится в норме.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32058/


"В Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» 31 июля 2021 года состоялось заседание президиума Научно-технического совета (НТС) по вопросу дальнейшей эксплуатации Международной космической станции (МКС) и результатах системного проектирования Российской орбитальной служебной станции (РОСС). В ходе заседания президиума совета были заслушаны доклады и выступления представителей ПАО «РКК «Энергия», АО «ЦНИИМаш», ФГУП «НПО «Техномаш», АО «Организация «Агат», ФГБУ «НИИ ЦПК имени Ю.А. Гагарина», ФГБУН ИКИ РАН и ГНЦ РФ ИМБП РАН.

Совет Главных конструкторов, рассмотрев текущее состояние РС МКС, отметил, что в связи со старением значительной части оборудования станции дальнейшая эксплуатация российского сегмента МКС после 2024 года создает дополнительные риски. С целью недопущения прекращения непрерывного освоения околоземной космической инфраструктуры предложено создание национального пилотируемого космического комплекса на низкой околоземной орбите — Российской орбитальной служебной станции (РОСС).

Создаваемая с использованием новых технологий РОСС должна стать эволюционным шагом при разработке программы по изучению и освоению Луны, полётов к Марсу и реализации инновационных научно-технических программ в космосе.

Президиум НТС поручил ПАО «РКК «Энергия» с кооперацией дополнительно провести анализ РС МКС и принять необходимые организационно-технические меры по поддержанию работоспособности и безопасности РС МКС в период проведения работ по созданию орбитальной станции нового поколения, а также разработку согласованного с партнерами сценария завершения эксплуатации МКС. Кроме того, совет рекомендовал Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» с целью исключения рисков, обусловленных техническим состоянием РС МКС, и планируемым к 2028 году завершением её эксплуатации, принять решение о начале технической проработки проектного облика новой орбитальной станции РОСС (в составе МКС или как независимой национальной станции), предусмотрев разработку эскизного проекта станции и включения этих работ в ФКП − 2025.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32056/

----------


## OKA

"  На Байконур отправлен узловой модуль "Причал", запуск которого к Международной космической станции (МКС) запланирован на ноябрь, сообщил глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин.
       "Сегодня из РКК "Энергия" отправлен на Байконур еще один орбитальный модуль - "Причал". На космическую станцию его "отвезут" на грузовике "Прогресс". Запуск запланирован на 24 ноября", - написал Рогозин в своем телеграм-канале.
       По данным "Роскосмоса", в течение последних недель специалисты РКК "Энергия" успешно выполнили цикл совместных испытаний модуля "Причал" с комплексными стендами служебного модуля "Звезда" и многоцелевого лабораторного модуля "Наука".
       "После проведения заключительных операций расстыкованные компоненты корабля и наземное испытательное оборудование были подготовлены к отправке на космодром железнодорожным транспортом", - говорится в сообщении госкорпорации.
       В нем отмечается, что "Причал" будет выведен на околоземную орбиту в составе транспортного грузового корабля-модуля "Прогресс М-УМ" с помощью ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1".
       Ранее сообщалось, что "Причал" будет пристыкован к многоцелевому лабораторному модулю (МЛМ) "Наука", а его главным предназначением станет расширение возможностей дополнительного наращивания российского сегмента за счет наличия множества стыковочных узлов.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...554203&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

Интересное видео))  :

----------


## Avia M

> Неприятный "сюрприз"..





> "Модуль, видимо, сам не мог поверить, что он уже состыковался"


 - пошутил Крикалев.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/12054303?utm_...medium=desktop

С юмором!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" По информации заместителя генерального директора — начальника службы инновационного развития и информационных технологий Александра Олицкого, в Государственном ракетном центре имени академика В.П. Макеева (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») должны приблизиться к созданию единой цифровой системы управления предприятием, а затем холдингом, все бизнес-процессы должны быть автоматизированы.

Решено начать с управления хозяйственной деятельностью предприятия. В качестве пилотных определены три бизнес-процесса: расчёт заработной платы, договорная деятельность, поддержка пользователей в работе с информационными системами предприятия. Их нужно описать от планирования до реализации, проанализировать и разработать предложения по оптимизации процессов с учётом возможности цифровой трансформации.

Следует отметить, что в Государственном ракетном центре имени академика В.П. Макеева имеются необходимые базовые условия для реализации процессов цифровой трансформации. В частности, разработана и запущена в эксплуатацию интегрированная информационная система управления предприятием — инструмент, реализованный на базе конфигурации 1С:ERP, объединяющий все бизнес-процессы в одну мощную систему, которая хранит и обрабатывает огромный пласт экономических, хозяйственных, финансовых сведений, необходимых для работы предприятия

В разделе вычислительной инфраструктуры построены и успешно эксплуатируются ЗСПД — защищённая среда передачи данных, целый набор корпоративных сервисов: внутренняя электронная почта, корпоративный портал и другие.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32089/

" Винда, или Линукс" ? 

Вечный вопрос))






> "Модуль, видимо, сам не мог поверить, что он уже состыковался" -  пошутил Крикалев.
> 
> https://tass.ru/kosmos/12054303?utm_...medium=desktop
> 
> С юмором!



Хватает там шутников, однако)) 

И на Земле, и на орбитах))

----------


## OKA

" Эксперимент "Витацикл-Т", который подразумевает выращивание растений в промышленных масштабах в космосе, пройдет в модуле "Наука" на МКС. Об этом сообщил в интервью ТАСС заведующий лабораторией разработки и реализации медико-биологических программ ИМБП РАН Юрий Смирнов.

"Эксперимент "Витацикл-Т" - это создание оранжереи, позволяющей выращивать растения в промышленных масштабах", - рассказал Смирнов.

По его словам, для проведения эксперимента на МКС будет доставлена космическая оранжерея, которая в профиль напоминает улитку. "С определенной периодичностью космонавт закладывает в оранжерею полоску с семенами. Затем он прокручивает барабан, через какое-то время закладывает следующую полоску. Каждый определенный период времени космонавт может снимать урожай. В первом эксперименте, например, будет выращиваться пекинская капуста", - пояснил Смирнов.

Часть растений будет отправляться на Землю для исследований. "Естественно, никто не будет запрещать космонавтам использовать в питании полученный урожай, выращенный в ходе космического полета", - подчеркнул эксперт. В будущем космонавты смогут посадить также злаковые, бобовые культуры, карликовые томаты... . ". 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/12086583

Свежая зелень в рацион, это всегда хорошо)) 

Помидорчики со своего огорода, тоже))

----------


## OKA

" Исследовательский центр им. М. В. Келдыша (входит в Роскосмос) готов оказать помощь Boeing в решении проблем космического корабля Starliner. Об этом сообщил во вторник ТАСС генеральный директор предприятия Владимир Кошлаков.

"Мы хорошо знаем уровень развития американского двигателестроения, хорошо знаем все их разработки, поэтому, если обратятся, будем готовы помочь", - заявил Кошлаков.

По словам гендиректора Центра Келдыша, соответствующее поручение было дано генеральным директором Роскосмоса Дмитрием Рогозиным.

"Центр Келдыша - это ведущая организация ракетно-космической отрасли в области ракетного двигателестроения. Фактически мы занимаемся всеми типами ракетных двигателей, которые только существуют", - отметил Кошлаков.

Проблемы Starliner

Ранее во вторник источник в ракетно-космической отрасли сообщил ТАСС, что полет американского корабля Starliner к МКС был перенесен из-за проблем с клапанами двигателей малой тяги. По словам собеседника агентства, в настоящее время нет предварительных сроков, когда корабль вернется на стартовый стол.

29 июля NASA сообщило о переносе намеченного на 30 июля запуска Starliner к МКС. Тогда перенос связали с незапланированным включением двигателей российского модуля "Наука" после стыковки с МКС. Согласно новым планам, корабль должен был стартовать 3 августа, однако за несколько часов до запуска в компании сообщили, что рассматривают возможность переноса старта на 4 августа.

Позже в компании Boeing заявили, что старт Starliner к МКС, запланированный на среду, 4 августа, отложен на неопределенный срок из-за необходимости дополнительного времени для оценки готовности аппарата.". 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/12096261

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про музей на Байконуре :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/248119.html

----------


## OKA

" Внекорабельная деятельность российских членов экипажа 65-й длительной экспедиции на Международную космическую станцию, космонавтов Роскосмоса Олега Новицкого и Петра Дуброва 2 сентября 2021 года (ВКД № 49) продлится шесть с половиной часов. Открытие выходного люка модуля «Поиск» в этот день предварительно состоится в 18:35 по московскому времени.

Второй выход в открытый космос (ВКД № 50) длительностью 5,5 часа у российских космонавтов состоится через шесть дней. Главная задача посвящена плановым работам по интеграции многоцелевого лабораторного модуля «Наука» в состав Международной космической станции и реализация запланированных этапов развертывания всех функциональных возможностей российского модуля.

Многоцелевой лабораторный модуль «Наука» был запущен с космодрома Байконур 21 июля 2021 года, а 29 июля в штатном режиме пристыковался к МКС. Он предназначен для реализации российской программы научно-прикладных исследований и экспериментов. После полного ввода в эксплуатацию российский сегмент получит дополнительные объемы для обустройства рабочих мест и хранения грузов, размещения аппаратуры для регенерации воды и кислорода.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32186/

----------


## OKA

" Члены отряда космонавтов уже год серьезно тренируются для дальнейшей работы с многоцелевым лабораторным модулем (МЛМ) "Наука" и узловым модулем "Причал". Об этом сообщил ТАСС космонавт Роскосмоса Олег Артемьев.

"Плотно тренировки идут в течение года не только с МЛМ, но и с узловым модулем", - сказал он.

При этом Артемьев добавил, что сам занимается подготовкой к работе с модулем "Наука" в течение 12 лет.

"Все члены отряда космонавтов видели вживую этот модуль, когда он находился еще на земле. Была так грамотно спланирована подготовка, что каждый космонавт смог побывать на объекте перед его стартом и увидеть конструкцию снаружи и изнутри", - продолжил он.

Сейчас точная крупногабаритная копия "Науки" установлена в гидролаборатории Центра подготовки космонавтов им. Ю. А. Гагарина. Из действующих членов отряда космонавтов восемь человек участвовали в ее испытаниях, моделируя выходы в открытый космос, связанные с проведением работ с модулем.

Многоцелевой лабораторный модуль "Наука" был запущен с космодрома Байконур 21 июля, а 29 июля он пристыковался к МКС. МЛМ предназначен для реализации российской программы научно-прикладных исследований и экспериментов. После его ввода в эксплуатацию российский сегмент получит дополнительные объемы для обустройства рабочих мест и хранения грузов, размещения аппаратуры для регенерации воды и кислорода. С "Наукой" российские космонавты должны получить второй туалет, каюту для третьего члена экипажа, а также европейский манипулятор ERA, который позволит выполнять некоторые работы без выхода в открытый космос.". 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/12110485

----------


## OKA

" Россия и Тунис подписали Меморандум о взаимопонимании относительно сотрудничества в области пилотируемой космонавтики, а также обсудили возможность подготовки женщины-астронавта из Туниса. Об этом говорится в сообщении Роскосмоса, распространенном в пятницу.

Уточняется, что гендиректор Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин в пятницу провел встречу с гендиректором тунисской компании Telnet Holding Мухаммедом Фрихой при участии посла Тунисской Республики в РФ Тарака бен Салема. "Итогом встречи стало подписание совместного Меморандума о взаимопонимании относительно двустороннего сотрудничества в области пилотируемых космических полетов", - говорится в сообщении.

Как уточнили в госкорпорации, в рамках встречи обсуждались "перспективы российско-тунисского сотрудничества в области пилотируемых космических полетов, в частности намерения тунисской стороны осуществить подготовку и запуск в космос женщины-космонавта".

Также во встрече в дистанционном формате принял участие президент Тунисской Республики Каис Саид. Как уточнили в Роскосмосе, он дал высокую оценку сотрудничеству стран в области космоса и отметил большие возможности для реализации взаимовыгодных совместных проектов.". 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/12122697

----------


## OKA

" На космодроме Байконур состоялось заседание Государственной комиссии по проведению летных испытаний средств выведения космических аппаратов о готовности к вывозу на стартовый комплекс ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» по программе OneWeb (миссия № 35). Накануне в монтажно-испытательном корпусе состоялась общая сборка ракеты космического назначения Союз-2.1б / Фрегат / OneWeb.

По результатам докладов члены Госкомиссии приняли решение о вывозе ракеты космического назначения и установке ее на стартовом комплексе площадки № 31 «Восток» 16 августа 2021 года. Начало работ по транспортировке намечено в 05:30 по московскому времени, после чего специалисты Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» начнут работы по графику первого стартового дня. В настоящее время там идет активная подготовка к приему ракеты космического назначения.

Запуск 34 новых космических аппаратов спутниковой компании OneWeb запланирован на 20 августа 2021 года. Он станет девятым по программе OneWeb и третьим, выполненным с космодрома Байконур.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32176/

----------


## OKA

"  Полет пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-20" к Международной космической станции (МКС) будет проходить по четырехвитковой (шестичасовой) схеме. Об этом сообщил ТАСС начальник отдела баллистики Ракетно-космической корпорации "Энергия" (входит в Роскосмос) Рафаил Муртазин.

"Японские туристы полетят по четырехвитковой схеме", - отметил Муртазин.

По словам баллистика, для использования двухвитковой схемы необходимо изменять план маневрирования для обеспечения фазового угла и условий посадки корабля с туристами, что может потребовать нежелательное понижение высоты орбиты МКС.

Запуск пилотируемого корабля "Союз МС-20" с двумя космическими туристами запланирован на 8 декабря 2021 года. Продолжительность полета составит 12 суток. Управлять "Союзом МС-20" будет космонавт Роскосмоса Александр Мисуркин, также на борту будут находиться японский миллиардер-предприниматель Юсаку Маэдзава и его помощник по бизнесу Йозо Хирано. Трехмесячная подготовка к полету непосредственно в Центре подготовки космонавтов им. Ю. А. Гагарина уже идет.". 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/12119079

----------


## OKA

" Из Ракетно-космического центра «Прогресс» (г. Самара, входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») на космодром Байконур отправлен железнодорожный состав с блоками ракеты-носителя «Союз-2» этапа 1а, а также с блоками ракеты-носителя и сборочно-защитным блоком ракеты «Союз-2» этапа 1б.

Данные ракеты-носители предназначены для запусков по российской программе Международной космической станции: этапа 1а — для запуска транспортного грузового корабля «Прогресс МС», этапа 1б в свою очередь предназначена для запуска транспортного грузового корабля-модуля «Прогресс М-УМ» с узловым модулем «Причал».

Универсальный узловой модуль «Причал» разработки и производства Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» имени С.П Королева (входит в Роскосмос) предназначен для расширения технических и эксплуатационных возможностей российского сегмента Международной космической станции. Выведение «Причала» на околоземную орбиту и стыковка к надирному узлу многоцелевого лабораторного модуля «Наука» планируется в ноябре 2021 года.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32207/

----------


## OKA

" Во вторник, 17 августа 2021 года, на космодроме Байконур расчеты дочерних организаций Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» приступили к работам по графику второго стартового дня в рамках миссии OneWeb № 35. С утра здесь находятся руководители предприятий-производителей космической техники, представители руководства Госкорпорации «Роскосмос», компаний «Главкосмос» и OneWeb.

Накануне состоялся вывоз ракеты космического назначения «Союз-2.1б» на стартовый комплекс площадки № 31 космодрома. Специалисты предприятий Роскосмоса провели работы первого стартового дня, замечаний в ходе работ не выявлено. Сегодня активная фаза подготовки к пуску, который запланирован на 20 августа, продолжается.

На стартовом комплексе «Восток» планируется выполнить контрольный набор стартовой готовности разгонного блока, а также тестирование систем ракеты-носителя, разгонного блока, космических аппаратов и наземного оборудования. Во второй половине дня пройдут генеральные испытания, в ходе которых имитируется старт и полет ракеты-носителя, затем будет проведен анализ телеметрической информации.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32212/

----------


## Fencer

Космонавт пожаловался на скрипящие петли в новом модуле МКС https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/8/19/233749/

----------


## Avia M

> Космонавт пожаловался


Наверняка имеется на борту... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Ракетно-космическая корпорация "Энергия" приступила к созданию эскизного проекта Российской орбитальной служебной станции (РОСС). Об этом в интервью ТАСС сообщил генеральный конструктор предприятия, дважды Герой Советского Союза Владимир Соловьев.

"Мы приступили к созданию эскизного проекта, финансирование которого начнется с января 2022 года", - сказал Соловьев.

По словам генконструктора, сейчас создается задел эскизного проекта: ведется работа над техническим заданием, делаются проработки.

В апреле вице-премьер Юрий Борисов заявил, что состояние МКС оставляет желать лучшего, поэтому Россия может сосредоточиться на создании собственной орбитальной станции. Перед РКК "Энергия" поставлена задача обеспечить готовность первого модуля для новой российской орбитальной станции в 2025 году, им станет научно-энергетический модуль, который ранее предполагалось запустить к МКС в 2024 году.

Научно-технический совет (НТС) Роскосмоса рекомендовал включить работы по созданию технического проекта новой орбитальной станции в Федеральную космическую программу - 2025.".

https://tass.ru/kosmos/12250073

Интересная жизнь начнётся, наверное,  в этом самом, 2025 году, например))

----------


## OKA

" Частный космический корабль Dragon пристыковался к МКС. 

Корабль Dragon компании SpaceX Илона Маска состыковался с МКС. На станцию он доставил провиант и оборудование для экспериментов — в частности, в области того, как различные вещества, например бетон, способны защищать от радиации. ". 

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/612d0f149a7947109cb01015

----------


## Let_nab

*Поржал над главой Роскосмоса!*

----------


## OKA

" Президент России Владимир Путин посетит космодром Восточный 4 сентября, сообщил во вторник журналистам пресс-секретарь главы государства Дмитрий Песков.

"Рано-рано утром 4 сентября президент отправится в Благовещенск, и утром, с 9 утра и далее, он будет находиться на космодроме Восточном", - сказал представитель Кремля.

Ранее Песков сообщал ТАСС, что по пути из Владивостока, где пройдет Восточный экономический форум (ВЭФ), Путин сделает остановку в Амурской области, чтобы посетить космодром.". 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/12261317

----------


## OKA

" Китайская компания Space Transportation провела первый успешный испытательный полет ракеты «Тяньсин-2», который стал третьим летным испытанием ракет серии «Тяньсин», сообщается на официальном канале компании в WeChat. Space Transportation планирует создать недорогие многоразовые носители с горизонтальной посадкой, а также туристический космоплан.

Разработкой семейства космических многоразовых летательных аппаратов серии «Тяньсин» (Tianxing) занимается китайская компания Space Transportation (она же Beijing Lingkong Tianxing Technology Co.), основанная в 2018 году. Она, как и другие предприятия КНР, ищет возможности снижения затрат на разработку и эксплуатацию носителей полезной нагрузки за счет их повторного использования. Компания хочет создать линейку недорогих многоразовых носителей с горизонтальной посадкой, которые не будут полагаться исключительно на планирование, а также будут использовать парашюты на этапе возвращения на Землю. Есть сведения, что «Тяньсин-3» будет небольшим орбитальным аппаратом, способным доставлять полезную нагрузку на низкую околоземную орбиту, а «Тяньсин-4» станет суборбитальным космопланом для туристов. Ожидается, что первый полет прототипа такого корабля состоится уже в 2023 году, а первый пилотируемый полет — в 2025 году.

В апреле 2019 года компания провела испытательный полет демонстрационного носителя в рамках разработки многоразовой ракеты-носителя с вертикальным взлетом и горизонтальной посадкой «Тяньсин-1». В ноябре 2020 года был испытан двигатель для ракеты «Тяньсин-2», а в начале этого года прошли испытания шасси.

Утром 31 августа 2021 года состоялся первый успешный испытательный полет ракеты «Тяньсин-2», который стал третьим по счету летным испытанием ракет серии. Никаких снимков, видео или дополнительной информации о полете пока не опубликовано. 

Стоит отметить, что в начале августа Space Transportation привлекла большой объем финансирования на работы по созданию гиперзвукового космического аппарата. Его первый полет намечен на 2028 год.

Ранее мы рассказывали о том, как Китай провел успешный испытательный полет своего многоразового суборбитального летательного аппарата для многоразовой космической транспортной системы.

Александр Войтюк. ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/08/31/china-rocket

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Научно-производственное объединение "Молния", разработавшее многоразовый космический корабль "Буран", сообщило о принятых решениях по транспортировке второго летного корабля с космодрома Байконур в Россию.

https://ria.ru/20210906/buran-1748895959.html

----------


## OKA

" NASA утвердило предварительный проект первого космического солнечного радиоинтерферометра SunRISE и одобрило начало работ по созданию шести спутников-кубсатов для него. Ожидается, что все они отправятся на околоземную орбиту в период с апреля 2024 года по сентябрь 2025 года, сообщается на сайте агентства.

Целью SunRISE (Sun Radio Interferometer Space Experiment) является создание космического интерферометра для исследования активности Солнца в радиодиапазоне. Подобная система будет отслеживать положение и свойства источников радиовсплесков II и III типов, сопровождающих солнечные вспышки и корональные выбросы массы, их эволюцию во времени, а также динамику и структуру магнитного поля Солнца в его короне и межпланетном пространстве.

Сам интерферометр будет работать на частотах от 0,1 до 25 мегагерц и состоять из шести спутников-кубсатов с форм-фактором 6U. Каждый из спутников оснастят антенной, состоящей из четырех элементов длиной три метра. Энергию они будут получать от солнечных батарей, а расстояние между аппаратами будет поддерживаться на уровне 10 километров. Из-за того, что интерферометру необходимо быть вдали от ионосферы и земного радиошума, местом работы была выбрана орбита, которая примерно на 200 километров выше геостационарной. В этом случае после завершения работы интерферометра не потребуется сводить спутники с орбиты, которая станет местом их захоронения.

Проект был запущен в 2017 году в рамках программы «Missions of Opportunity», а в 2020 году был одобрен агентством, которое выделило финансирование на его проектирование и сборку. 9 сентября 2021 года NASA объявило, что этап планирования и предварительного проектирования интерферометра успешно завершен и можно переходить к финальным работам по проекту, изготовлению и сборке аппаратов и их испытаниям. Ожидается, что все аппараты должны быть готовы к апрелю 2024 года, а окно запуска в космос будет открыто до сентября 2025 года. 
В следующем году на околоземную орбиту должен отправиться еще один необычный аппарат для исследований Солнца — PROBA-3, который займется созданием искусственных солнечных затмений.

Александр Войтюк ". 

Картинки :

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/09/11/sinrise-new-phase




> Научно-производственное объединение "Молния", разработавшее многоразовый космический корабль "Буран", сообщило о принятых решениях по транспортировке второго летного корабля с космодрома Байконур в Россию.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210906/buran-1748895959.html


Там целые истории... 

Ещё ж, там жэж,  музейчик хороший имеется))

----------


## Avia M

> Там целые истории...


Посему и продолжать не стал. По мере поступления "новостей", грустно стало.
Броские заголовки в тренде...

----------


## Avia M

> Да, там что-то не до веселья..


Так определиться не могут... :Smile: 




> Россия прекратила техническое проектирование сверхтяжелой ракеты для полетов на Луну, но не исключено, что работы могут возобновить после уточнения программы, сообщил РИА Новости гендиректор самарского Ракетно-космического центра (РКЦ) "Прогресс" Дмитрий Баранов.


https://ria.ru/20210915/raketa-17500...medium=desktop

Если серьезно, то вполне логично. Правильный путь необходим.

----------


## OKA

".." На космодроме Байконур продолжается активная подготовка космической головной части под предстоящий в октябре пилотируемый запуск. Сегодня, 15 сентября 2021 года, начались электрические проверки системы измерений на головном обтекателе и переходном отсеке транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-19»... ". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32580/

Данные работы проводятся специалистами Космического центра «Южный» (филиал Центра эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры) и Ракетно-космической корпорации «Энергия» имени С.П. Королева (входят в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») на площадке № 254. Проверки на головном обтекателе и переходном отсеке в соответствии с графиком работ продлятся три дня.

Пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а» с пилотируемым кораблем «Союз МС-19» запланирован на 5 октября 2021 года с космодрома Байконур. В состав основного экипажа вошли космонавт Роскосмоса Антон Шкаплеров, а также участники космического полета — актриса Юлия Пересильд и режиссер Клим Шипенко, их дублеры — Олег Артемьев, Алёна Мордовина и Алексей Дудин соответственно.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32580/

----------


## OKA

" Россия планирует запустить до конца 2021 года еще три ракеты-носителя "Союз" с британскими спутниками связи OneWeb, заявил руководитель пресс-службы "Роскосмоса" Владимир Устименко.

"Вот 14 сентября состоялся уже десятый успешный запуск (по программе OneWeb - ред.), более 300 космических аппаратов уже на орбите, а до конца года по плану мы запустим еще три ракеты с разных космодромов", - написал он в своем Telegram-канале.. ". 

https://ria.ru/20210915/oneweb-1750194753.html

" 61 год назад, 12 сентября 1959 года, с космодрома Байконур выполнен пуск ракеты-носителя «Восток-Л» с автоматической межпланетной станцией «Луна-2». Через два дня она стала первой в мире станцией, достигшей поверхности Луны. Момент посадки был зарегистрирован советскими и зарубежными обсерваториями.

Ранее при полете «Луны-1» впервые была достигнута вторая космическая скорость и получены сведения о радиационном поясе Земли и космическом пространстве. Запуск «Луны-1» дал много научной и практической информации в области космических полетов к другим небесным телам, но главная цель — перелет с одного небесного тела на другое — так и не была достигнута. Все это было учтено при запуске следующего аппарата «Луна-2».

«Луна-2» представляла собой герметичный контейнер в форме шара, в котором располагалась научно-измерительная и радиотехническая аппаратура. В научное оборудование входили приборы для регистрации ядерных излучений и элементарных частиц, счетчики Гейгера, магнитометры, детекторы микрометеоритов. Для передачи информации на Землю на станции было установлено три радиопередатчика, работающие на разных частотах.

Утром 12 сентября 1959 года с космодрома Байконур был осуществлен пуск ракеты-носителя «Восток-Л», которая вывела на траекторию полета к Луне межпланетную станцию «Луна-2». Коррекция траектории ракеты при ее движении к Луне не предусматривалась, поэтому для обеспечения попадания в Луну расчетные значения параметров движения в конце активного участка были выдержаны исключительно точно. 14 сентября в 00:02 по московскому времени «Луна-2» достигла поверхности Луны.

Зонд достиг поверхности нашего естественного спутника восточнее «Моря Ясности», вблизи кратеров Аристил, Архимед и Автолик. На борту «Луны-2» были помещены три символических вымпела: два в автоматическом межпланетном аппарате и один — в последней ступени ракеты-носителя «Восток-Л». Это были полые шары, составленные на манер футбольного мяча из небольших пятиугольников с надписями «СССР» и «СССР. Сентябрь 1959». При столкновении станции с Луной металлические вымпелы разлетелись по ее поверхности.

Отправив к естественному спутнику Земли первые космические экспедиции, Советский Союз открыл Лунную страницу космической эры. В стране, которая продолжала залечивать раны Великой Отечественной войны, в короткий срок была создана мощная индустрия, в которой стали реальностью самые смелые мечты многих поколений ученых всего мира.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32507/




> ... https://ria.ru/20210915/raketa-17500...medium=desktop
> 
> Если серьезно, то вполне логично. Правильный путь необходим.


Ну, м.б. подробнее, про "правильный путь" расскажет кто-нибудь? )) 

На Луне достаточно было бы, для начала, неск. автоматических пунктов связи (типа исследовательских, с сейсмографами, они же тригопункты с гос.принадлежностью))) установить, на всяк случай)) Для приоритетности, на опосля, такскать)) Ну и на стац. орбиту, вокруг неё кубсатов кучки разместить, для составления топографических карт, в деталях, например)) Опять жэж, для приоритетности)) Дешевле выйдет, чем миссии с людьми готовить сейчас. 

А то как с "Луноходом" получится- кто-то его продать умудрился, не спросив мнения этих самых народов СССР)) 




> Посему и продолжать не стал. По мере поступления "новостей", грустно стало....


Да, там что-то не до веселья.. 

Интересно, что с музеем будет чуть позже..

Познавательно :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/222672.html

----------


## OKA

" В среду, 15 сентября 2021 года, из Ракетно-космического центра «Прогресс» (г. Самара, входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос») в город Санкт-Петербург ушёл состав с блоками двух ракет-носителей «Союз-СТ» для дальнейшей транспортировки в Гвианский космический центр (Французская Гвиана, Южная Америка) в рамках международного проекта «„Союз“ в Гвианском космическом центре».

Головным контрактным интегратором предприятий российской кооперации в данном проекте выступает компания «Главкосмос» (входит в Роскосмос), обеспечивая взаимодействие с европейским поставщиком пусковых услуг Arianespace. Подготовку российской ракетно-космической техники и обслуживание наземного технологического оборудования на космодроме в Гвиане осуществляют дочерние организации Роскосмоса — РКЦ «Прогресс», Научно-производственное объединение имени С.А. Лавочкина и Центр эксплуатации объектов наземной космической инфраструктуры.

РКЦ «Прогресс» является ответственным за ракету-носитель, стартовый комплекс, а также осуществляет общее техническое руководство российскими предприятиями, участвующими в миссии запуска. Для реализации проекта «Союз» в ГКЦ" создана кооперация российских и европейских организаций. Проведение запусков космических аппаратов осуществляется совместными европейско-российскими пусковыми расчетами. Подготовка ракеты-носителей «Союз-СТ» и эксплуатация поставленного российской стороной наземного технологического оборудования проводится российскими специалистами.

Российско-европейский проект «„Союз“ в Гвианском космическом центре» начался в 2003 году, когда на правительственном уровне было принято решение о пусках ракет-носителей «Союз-2» с европейского космодрома во Французской Гвиане. В рамках принятых решений был подписан целый ряд межправительственных соглашений, которые заложили правовую основу для подписания контрактов на создание наземной инфраструктуры стартового комплекса «Союз», изготовление и отгрузку ракет-носителей «Союз-СТ» и разгонных блоков «Фрегат» в Гвианский космический центр. В 2005 году началось строительство стартового комплекса для «Союз-СТ», в мае 2011 года состоялась официальная церемония передачи стартового комплекса Европейскому космическому агентству и эксплуатанту космодрома — компании Arianespace. Первый пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-СТ» состоялся в октябре 2011 года.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32607/

Может красивую трансляцию старта с борта ракеты показывать будут))

----------


## OKA

" Тяжелая ракета-носитель Atlas-5 в понедельник стартует на орбиту с новым спутником дистанционного зондирования Земли Landsat 9 в интересах NASA и американской Геологической службы, сообщает компания-оператор United Launch Alliance (ULA).
       Запуск планируется осуществить в 14:11 по времени Восточного побережья США (21:11 мск) со стартового комплекса SLC-3E на авиабазе Космических сил США Ванденберг в штате Калифорния.
       На орбиту будет выведен аппарат с самым совершенным оптическим и инфракрасным оборудованием, которое позволяет получать информацию о глобальных изменениях климата, контролировать ситуацию с природными ресурсами планеты, в том числе водными и сельскохозяйственными. Landsat 9 будет передавать в сутки свыше 700 изображений поверхности Земли.
       Спутник, который будет выведен на орбиту высотой около 700 км, является составной частью программы Landsat по получению спутниковых снимков Земли. Первый из аппаратов дистанционного зондирования Земли серии Landsat был запущен в 1972 году, а последний (восьмой) выведен на орбиту в феврале 2013 года.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...557821&lang=RU

----------


## Fencer

Самолёт Рогозина: Ту-204-300 Центра подготовки космонавтов https://zen.yandex.ru/media/lystseva...9c6a4a8f93bfc0

----------


## Avia M

Чистая прибыль "Роскосмоса" в 2020 году по сравнению с 2019 годом упала примерно в 42 раза...

https://ria.ru/20210930/roskosmos-1752535932.html

https://pikabu.ru/story/roskosmos_op...zadach_8510419

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

> Чистая прибыль "Роскосмоса" в 2020 году по сравнению с 2019 годом упала примерно в 42 раза...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210930/roskosmos-1752535932.html
> 
> https://pikabu.ru/story/roskosmos_op...zadach_8510419


Все всё знают, но всем пофигу... И про убытки и про воровство...

Сейчас вот недокосмонавтов Рогозин запустил к космос. Зачем? Кино снять!? Денег заработать на шоубизнесе!? Нахрена!? 
Может для шоу надо было просто медведя в космос запустить!? Типа - в мире животных в космосе! Или порно в космосе снять!? Не..., Джигурду туда и роды принять на станции Мир! 

Вот на Ленте.Ру актуально хоть и не этого года статья - и ничего не меняется и не сменится пока у власти эффективные менагеры..., которые друг дружку меняют и с колен поднимают...


*Не прощай их, Юра. Как «Роскосмос» уничтожает российскую космонавтику*


- https://lenta.ru/articles/2019/03/14/roscosmos/

----------


## Let_nab

Реально! Хоть и трёп прикольный, но хоть без звука смотрите при включенном мозге, просто осознавая увиденное и ту убогость и скотство. 
По тому же помещению Роскосмоса - провода проложены, как на убогой улице третьего мира, при этом распилили бабло! 
И полетели на советской королёвской Р-7 построенной в 1958 году...
2 миллиарда рублей стоит запуск... Как там АйФончик сказал нашим убогим старикам и детям которым по СМСкам собирают по центральным каналам ТВ на лечение в Германии? "Денег нет, держитесь там"!? Так вроде?

----------


## Avia M

> Сейчас вот недокосмонавтов Рогозин запустил к космос.


Глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин оценил на твердую пятерку организацию и полет "киноэкипажа" в космос.
Он также рассказал, что командир экипажа Новицкий, заказавший себе к месту посадки березовый сок, уже его выпил.

https://ria.ru/20211017/roskosmos-17...medium=desktop

Там и сало... :Smile: 




> "Главная задача — выжить"


https://ria.ru/20211017/kosmicheskiy...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Завершены испытания корабля "Союз МС-21" в вакуумной камере https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/2/17/241616/

----------


## Fencer

В России создадут новые модели аппаратов для освоения дальнего космоса https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/2/17/241604/

----------


## Fencer

Ракета «Ангара» пройдет испытания перед отправкой на космодром https://info.sibnet.ru/article/611397/

----------


## Fencer

Алексей Варочко рассказал о текущем производстве ракет "Ангара" в ПО "Полёт" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/1/242039/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос впервые публикует рассекреченные документы миссии "Венера-13" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/1/242032/

----------


## Fencer

РКК "Энергия" получила патент на изобретение инновационного электроракетного двигателя https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/2/242077/

----------


## Fencer

На Байконуре состоялся вывоз ракеты-носителя "Союз-2.1б" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/2/242073/

----------


## Fencer

Дмитрий Рогозин опроверг потерю контроля над российскими спутниками https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/2/242076/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос не запустит спутники OneWeb без гарантий, что их не используют в военных целях https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/2/242086/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос: власти Британии должны выйти из состава акционеров OneWeb для пуска спутников https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/2/242093/

----------


## Fencer

Россия прекратит поставлять в США ракетные двигатели https://www.trud.ru/article/03-03-20...dvigateli.html

----------


## Fencer

На предприятии Роскосмоса испытали новый двигатель для второй ступени "Союза-5" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/3/242148/

----------


## Fencer

Корабль "Союз МС-21" доставлен на заправочную станцию https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/3/242142/

----------


## Fencer

Алексей Варочко рассказал о сроках завершения модернизации ПО "Полёт" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/7/242276/

----------


## Fencer

Корабль "Союз МС-21" заправлен компонентами топлива https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/5/242246/

----------


## OKA

"... Нашему изданию совершенно неожиданно удалось задать генеральному директору Роскосмоса Дмитрию Рогозину несколько вопросов в прямом эфире. Он рассказал, как отреагирует космическая корпорация на ситуацию и стремительно меняющиеся условия на рынке. Что оказалось совершенно неожиданным для нас — ответы Рогозина попали в топ Яндекса 14—15 марта 2022 года.

А его ответы коснулись:
— орбитальных группировок;
— освоения роботами космического пространства;
— а также дальнейших пилотируемых полётов.

Рогозин в первую очередь уточнил ситуацию о пилотируемых запусках на Луну. «Человек в космосе нужен только там, где мы не можем решить эту проблему с помощью автоматических систем!» — сказал глава Госкорпорации.

Далее, он развёрнуто ответил на наш вопрос: «Заинтересуются ли товарищи из CNSA (Китайского космического агентства) идеей совместных полётов на станцию РОСС?»

Военная станция РОСС
«Если мы будем к моменту развёртывания нашей орбитальной станции…продолжать жить в этом враждебном мире, и у нас количество союзников будет ограничено, то мы будем эту станцию [РОСС — «Российскую орбитальную служебную станцию»] военно-прикладной. А это означает, что на ней никого не будет, кроме наших российских космонавтов, которые будут обслуживать целевую аппаратуру, которая на этой станции будет стоять».

Гражданская станция РОСС
[Обратная ситуация] «Если же к этому моменту, наоборот, расцветут все цветы, все перед нами извинятся, асфальт будет разрушен новыми молодыми деревцами, и всё будет розово и благостно, тогда, наверно, снова можно будет подумать о международном каком-то контексте».

Вахтовый метод полётов на РОСС
«Но я думаю, что в любом случае надо делать национальную станцию. Делать её максимально простой. Делать так, чтобы космонавты там не летали годами. А чтоб прилетели, выполнили задачу и вернулись. Это будет намного дешевле просто обходиться для используемых технологий».

Российско-китайская лунная станция
«У меня прекрасные отношения с руководством Китайской национальной космической администрации. Товарищ Чжан Кэцзянь — с ним, наверное, мы скоро встретимся. И мы обсуждаем Российско-китайскую лунную научную станцию. На Луне есть, наверное, смысл разместить систему наблюдения, в том числе и за околоземным пространством. И особенно направлении на Солнце, откуда мы не видим, что приближается к Земле. Мы видим дальние метеориты, но, единственное, чего мы не видим — что летит от Солнца. Тот же Челябинский метеорит, он оттуда и прилетел. А если прилетит не Челябинский метеорит, а что-то покрупнее? Тогда наша судьба будет примерно такая же как у динозавров. Вымрем все».

Защита Земли от астероидов
«Астероидно-кометная безопасность. Для того, чтобы ею заниматься, нужно создавать объективный мониторинг всего того, что происходит в дальнем космосе. А для этого надо станцию слежения размещать не на поверхности Земли, а на Луне. Это удобно. Во-первых — это не так далеко от Земли, а во-вторых — тогда человек там понадобится для того, чтобы, извините, салфеточкой протирать объективы [от реголита]».

Эволюция российских орбитальных станций
«Что касается орбитальных станций. Ну не надо повторять то, что было уже. Все эти технологии мы прошли. Просто держать экипаж внутри этих бочек металлических, чтобы они там, значит, крутили велосипед и передавали всему человечеству «Привет» и «С праздником» и так далее. Это, по-моему, мы проехали. Поэтому, надо иметь в виду, что мы достигли уже совершенства в том, что касается медико-биологических исследований. Ну надо двигаться дальше! Ещё раз говорю, человек нужен в космосе только там, где не может справиться машина».". 

https://t.me/rogozin_do/2014

Вполне понятное объяснение перспектив. 
Только надо не забывать автоматические пункты наблюдения (станции и маяки) на Луне понавтыкать. 
Обязательно со знаками госпринадлежности и регистрацией в "Лунном кодексе", который обязательно необходимо разработать, и,  в астрокаталогах. 

Ну и в связи с неопределённостью земных международных договорённостей,   пункты наблюдения(маяки), просто обязаны быть "двойного назначения")) 

И ещё  :

https://22century.ru/space/106301

На тему :

В здоровом теле - здоровый смех!

----------


## Fencer

С космодрома Плесецк стартовала ракета космического назначения «Союз-2.1а» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2414290@egNews
Фото https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://t.me/roscosmos_gk/3393

Жаль, что первый немецкий космонавт,  Зигмундт Йен (Sigmund Werner Paul Jähn), так много сделавший для германской и международной (ECA) космонавтики, этого не увидел... 
Или хорошо?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&v=y1e8V73HHq8

Музыка )

----------


## Fencer

На Байконуре началась наземная подготовка грузового корабля "Прогресс МС-20" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/23/242723/

----------


## Fencer

> С космодрома Плесецк стартовала ракета космического назначения «Союз-2.1а» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2414290@egNews
> Фото https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery


Двигатели ОДК обеспечили успешный старт ракеты "Союз-2.1а" с космодрома Плесецк https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/23/242711/

----------


## Fencer

Две ракеты "Протон-М" отправлены на космодром Байконур https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/5/243093/

----------


## OKA

" 8 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Наблюдательный совет "Роскосмоса" принял решение после защиты эскизного проекта приступить к разработке и созданию модулей новой российской орбитальной станции, сообщили в "Роскосмосе".
       "Набсовет заслушал доклады о перспективах дальнейшего использования Международной космической станции и создания Российской орбитальной служебной станции (РОСС), а также о ходе строительства Национального космического центра в Москве. По результатам обсуждения было принято решение после защиты эскизного проекта РОСС приступить к разработке конструкторской документации и созданию её модулей", - говорится в сообщении госкорпорации.
       В госкорпорации также сообщили, что Набсовет согласовал "назначение Антона Лобанова гендиректором Научно-производственной корпорации "Космические системы мониторинга, информационно-управляющие и электромеханические комплексы" им.А.Г.Иосифьяна (АО "Корпорация "ВНИИЭМ") и Игоря Мальцева - гендиректором "Научно-производственного центра автоматики и приборостроения им.академика Н.А. Пилюгина" (НПЦАП).
       Кроме того, председатель Наблюдательного совета Юрий Борисов отметил принципиальную государственную и гражданскую позицию "Роскосмоса" в условиях санкционного давления на страну.
       26 февраля глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что решение о создании станции будет принято после сдачи эскизного проекта.
       На фоне обострения российско-американских отношений из-за конфликта на Украине Рогозин заявил, что дальнейшее продолжение сотрудничества возможно только при снятии санкций с российской космической отрасли. 2 апреля Рогозин заявил, что госкорпорация подготовит свои предложения руководству страны по срокам прекращения участия России в проекте МКС.
       "Окончательное решение по РОСС, с которой мы связываем будущее российской пилотируемой космонавтики, в том числе как перевалочного пункта на пути к Луне, будет принято после завершения эскизного проектирования станции", - сказал Рогозин в интервью журналу "Русский космос".
       Как сообщалось, Россия рассматривает возможность создания новой национальной станции, которая придет на замену МКС. Предполагается, что станция будет на высокоширотной орбите с наклонением 97-98 градусов, где наблюдается повышенный уровень радиации. Из-за этого предлагается сделать ее посещаемой, а не постоянно обитаемой.
       9 ноября 2021 года исполнительный директор "Роскосмоса" по пилотируемым программам Сергей Крикалев сообщил, что госкорпорация рассматривает несколько вариантов создания российской орбитальной станции, в том числе с использованием российского сегмента МКС.
       "Сценарии возможны разные, у нас как раз те проработки и те эскизные проекты, которые должны делаться, они должны рассматривать разные варианты, в том числе и вариант с использованием текущей станции для создания станции нового поколения", - сказал Крикалев на научно-технической конференции ученых и специалистов РКК "Энергия".
       23 августа 2021 года Рогозин сообщил "Интерфаксу", что решение о включении модулей российского сегмента МКС в состав новой станции будет принято после разработки эскизного проекта.
       Как сообщал ранее Рогозин, научно-технический совет госкорпорации должен принять решение. ". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...572422&lang=RU

----------


## Fencer

НПО им. Лавочкина начало проектирование межпланетной станции "Венера-Д" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/8/243217/

----------


## Fencer

С Днем космонавтики!!!

----------


## Fencer

60 лет исполнилось со дня образования 1-го инженерно-испытательного управления на космодроме Байконур https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/10/243239/

----------


## OKA

" Вертолеты Ми-171 производства Улан-Удэнского авиазавода принимают участие в поиске китайского пилотируемого корабля "Шэньчжоу-13" с экипажем из трех тайконавтов, который 16 апреля 2022 года успешно приземлился в степях Автономного района Внутренняя Монголия КНР.". 

Ролик :

https://t.me/ChDambiev/15396

----------


## Fencer

"Роскосмос" планирует начать серийные поставки ракеты "Сармат" осенью https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/21/243514/

----------


## Fencer

> "Роскосмос" планирует начать серийные поставки ракеты "Сармат" осенью https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/21/243514/


"Роскосмос" построит 46 боевых комплексов "Сармат" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/27/243688/

----------


## Fencer

На космодроме Восточный начался новый этап создания аэропортового комплекса https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/17/244115/

----------


## Fencer

Дмитрий Рогозин рассказал о российско-китайской базе на Луне https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/28/244515/

----------


## Fencer

Ракета "Союз-2.1а" установлена на стартовый комплекс https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/31/244572/
Запуск миссии "Луна-25" запланировано произвести до конца сентября https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/31/244568/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос: в рамках проекта "Сфера" будут запущены 162 спутника https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/7/244771/

----------


## Fencer

"Роскосмос" выступил за участие частных компаний в создании "Сферы" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/8/244816/

----------


## Fencer

Станция "Луна-25" отправлена на испытания https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/14/244941/

----------


## Иваныч

_Президент Владимир Путин назначил бывшего вице-премьера Юрия Борисова генеральным директором госкорпорации «Роскосмос» вместо Дмитрия Рогозина.
Указ подписан главой страны и опубликован на сайте Кремля.

О смене главы госкорпорации слухи ходили давно. По данным СМИ, Юрия Борисова, курирующего оборонно-промышленный комплекс, прочили на место главы «крупного промышленного актива». По всей видимости, сегодня, накануне ожидаемого заседания в Госдуме, слухи эти обрели более конкретный характер, и «крупным промышленным активом», похоже, будет объявлен Роскосмос.

Место его главы некоторые называют «расстрельным» из-за больших проблем, которые накопились в отрасли, из-за отставания от ведущих космических держав в плане освоения Луны и Марса. На днях, кстати, было вновь объявлено о сдвиге «вправо» пилотируемой лунной программы.

Впрочем, у руководства страны наверняка есть надежда, что Юрий Борисов справится с непростой миссией. Ведь сфера науки и промышленности ему не чужда: он специалист в сфере радиоэлектроники ПВО, много лет занимал руководящие посты в Федеральном агентстве по промышленности, был заместителем министра промышленности и торговли, заместителем председателя Военно-промышленной комиссии при правительстве, заместителем министра обороны, зампредседателя Правительства Российской Федерации.

Однако и Дмитрий Рогозин не окажется не у дел. По информации, которая есть у «МК», он будет переброшен на решение вопросов, связанных со спецоперацией на Украине, – может быть, займет руководящий пост на одной из освобожденных территорий._

Борисову уже 65 лет, эта работа на десятилетия, надеюсь найдёт выдающегося продолжателя славных дел советской космонавтики,
от 35 до 45.
Курчатов возглавил атомный проект в 39 лет, Королёв стал генеральным конструктором в 39 лет и оба родились в январе.

----------


## Avia M

Роскосмос и NASA подписали соглашение о перекрестных полетах
Госкорпорация сообщает, что соглашение отвечает интересам России и США и будет способствовать развитию сотрудничества в рамках программы МКС и эффективной реализации проектов по исследованию и освоению космического пространства в мирных целях.

----------


## Fencer

Успешный пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1Б» с космодрома Плесецк https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

В Роскосмосе разработали способ двукратного повышения точности ГЛОНАСС https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/25/246088/
В Венесуэле установят наземную станцию системы ГЛОНАСС https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/25/246081/

----------


## Avia M

Россия приняла решение выйти из проекта Международной космической станции после 2024 года. Об этом 26 июля сообщил глава Роскосмоса Юрий Борисов в ходе доклада президенту России.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3652870.html

----------


## Fencer

Российскую орбитальную станцию на смену МКС создадут не ранее 2028 года https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/26/246159/
«Роскосмос» опубликовал иллюстрации российской орбитальной служебной станции РОСС https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/26/246145/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос представил эмблему экипажа пилотируемого корабля «Циолковский» https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/29/246275/

----------


## Fencer

Начались сборка и испытания первого спутника проекта "Сфера" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/1/246351/

----------


## Fencer

Высоту орбиты МКС увеличат на 840 метров 10 августа https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/1/246328/

----------


## Fencer

​​​​2 августа 1985 года на взлётной полосе ЛИИ им. Громова была проведена первая успешная пробежка самолета-аналога космического корабля «Буран» – составной части проекта многоразовой космической системы «Энергия-Буран».

Игорь Волк и Римантас Станкявичюс провели разгон до 205 км/ч и торможение космического самолёта БТС-02 с использованием парашютной системы. ⠀

Работа по программе «Энергия-Буран» началась в 1976 году. 86 министерств и ведомств и 1286 предприятий всего СССР (всего около 2,5 млн человек) принимали участие в создании этой системы.

Для горизонтально-летных испытаний был разработан специальный экземпляр (аналог) орбитального корабля, который был оснащен штатными бортовыми системами и оборудованием, функционирующим на заключительном участке полета. Для обеспечения взлета корабль был оснащен четырьмя турбореактивными двигателями.

Аналог «Бурана» проходил испытания в ЛИИ им. Громова. При первой пробежке были проверены: система управления при движении по ВПП с выполнением змейки при включенной системе управления передней стойкой шасси (на скорости 30…40 км/час); система торможения (на скорости 100 км/час) с нагрузкой на основные стойки шасси, затем разворот и разгон до максимальной скорости и торможение с использованием тормозных парашютов. https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupPh...n&tkn=8244#lst

----------


## Fencer

Воздушно-космические силы провели пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1в» с космодрома Плесецк https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

"Роскосмос" подтвердил перенос сроков испытания "Союза-5" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/10/246607/

----------


## Fencer

На космодроме Восточный начали бетонировать взлетно-посадочную полосу https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/11/246627/

----------


## Иваныч

Все страны — участницы проекта Международной космической станции (МКС), включая Россию, продолжат работать на орбите после 2024 г. Об этом говорится в заявлении Многостороннего координационного совета МКС.

«Каждый из партнеров подтвердил, что продолжит работать в рамках соответствующих правительственных процессов над продлением использования станции после 2024 года», — цитируют сообщение «Ведомости».

Отмечается, что 29 июля состоялось заседание совета. На встрече представители NASA, «Роскосмоса», Канадского космического агентства, Европейского космического агентства и Японского агентства аэрокосмических исследований обсудили в том числе использование космической станции, а также планы по переходу на низкую околоземную орбиту после окончания эксплуатации МКС.

В конце июля глава «Роскосмоса» Юрий Борисов заявил, что Россия выйдет из проекта МКС после 2024 г. и начнет формировать свою орбитальную станцию. В NASA же отметили, что не получали официального уведомления от России о планах выхода из программы МКС.



Читать полностью: https://www.km.ru/science-tech/2022/...ila-uchastie-v

----------


## Fencer

РАССЕКРЕЧЕННЫЕ ДОКУМЕНТЫ ПО НЕРЕАЛИЗОВАННОМУ ПРОЕКТУ. СТАНЦИИ «МИР» И «МИР-2». ИЗ ИСТОРИИ ПИЛОТИРУЕМОЙ КОСМОНАВТИКИ https://rgantd.ru/arh-docs/cosmos/iz...y-po-nerealiz/

----------


## Fencer

Новую инфраструктуру для запуска ракет "Ангара" построят в Плесецке до 2025 года https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/18/246908/

----------


## Fencer

Замминистра обороны Иванов рассказал о реконструкции космодрома Плесецк для запуска ракет «Ангара» https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20228181243-RcAE5.html

----------


## Fencer

На космодроме Восточный приступили к подготовке запуска первого спутника проекта "Сфера" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/22/246991/

----------


## Fencer

Завершены испытания модернизированного "Царь-двигателя" для ракеты "Союз-5" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/25/247086/

----------


## Fencer

Орбиту МКС подняли на 1,2 км https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/25/247082/

----------


## Fencer

В России началось серийное изготовление ракет "Ангара" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/7/247466/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос перенес миссию к Луне на 2023 год https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/7/247465/

----------


## Fencer

На космодроме Восточный будут развивать промышленный туризм https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/7/247452/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос впервые публикует рассекреченные документы по станции "Венера-8" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/8/247500/

----------


## Fencer

Глава Роскосмоса Юрий Борисов обсудил перспективы развития космодрома Восточный https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/8/247502/

----------


## Fencer

Московский Музей космонавтики проведет специальные мероприятия к 165-летию со дня рождения Константина Циолковского https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/13/247642/
Опубликована книга об истории павильона «Космос» на ВДНХ http://www.kr-media.ru/news/aviatsiy...smos-na-vdnkh/

----------


## Fencer

Подготовлены к сборке составные части макета «Ангары-А5» для наземных испытаний на Восточном https://www.roscosmos.ru/38222/
Предприятие Роскосмоса предложило варианты повышения работоспособности и надежности ракетных двигателей https://www.roscosmos.ru/38225/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос подключил искусственный интеллект к поиску незаконных вырубок леса

----------


## Fencer

> Московский Музей космонавтики проведет специальные мероприятия к 165-летию со дня рождения Константина Циолковского https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/13/247642/
> Опубликована книга об истории павильона «Космос» на ВДНХ Опубликована книга об истории павильона «Космос» на ВДНХ


55 лет назад павильон №34 на ВДНХ получил историческое название «Космос»

----------


## Fencer

> Россия приняла решение выйти из проекта Международной космической станции после 2024 года. Об этом 26 июля сообщил глава Роскосмоса Юрий Борисов в ходе доклада президенту России.
> 
> Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3652870.html


Россия с высокой степенью вероятности будет продолжать работу на МКС до 2028 года https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/22/247966/

----------


## Fencer

"Роскосмос" сократит штат своего центрального аппарата https://ria.ru/20220927/roskosmos-1819916772.html

----------


## Fencer

На Байконур прибыл корабль «Союз МС-23» для запуска экипажа к МКС весной 2023 года https://www.roscosmos.ru/38297/

----------


## Fencer

Первый спутник проекта "Сфера" доставлен на космодром Восточный https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/29/248213/

----------


## Fencer

Ракета "Протон-М" с ангольским спутником стартовала с Байконура https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/12/248664/

----------


## Fencer

Предприятие Роскосмоса опубликовало уникальный исторический документ о планах колонизации Луны и Марса https://www.roscosmos.ru/38457/

----------


## Fencer

С космодрома Плесецк стартовала ракета-носитель «Союз-2.1б» https://www.roscosmos.ru/38461/

----------


## Fencer

К 34-летию со дня первого полета орбитального корабля «Буран» https://sibnia.ru/institut/news/detail.php?ID=1674

----------


## Fencer

«Сфера»: спутниковая группа цифрового прорыва https://rostec.ru/news/sfera-sputnik...ovogo-proryva/

----------


## Fencer

В Иваново установят макет космического корабля "Восток-1" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/24/250522/

----------


## Fencer

Последний спутник "Глонасс-М" запустили 28 ноября https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/30/250723/

----------


## Fencer

Воздушно-космические силы провели пуск ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1б» с космодрома Плесецк https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447108@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Предприятие Роскосмоса начало создание спутниковой группировки связи для проекта «Сфера» https://www.roscosmos.ru/38568/
Роскосмос обеспечит бесперебойную поставку ксенона для спутников проекта «Сфера» https://www.roscosmos.ru/38580/

----------


## Fencer

Каким он был парнем https://www.aex.ru/fdocs/1/2022/12/10/33210/

----------


## Fencer

Информационное сообщение https://www.roscosmos.ru/38628/

----------


## OKA

" Распространенная РИА Новости информация со ссылкой на «информированный источник» о повышении температуры в пилотируемом корабле «Союз МС-22», находящемся на Международной космической станции, до +50 градусов Цельсия не соответствует действительности. 

В пятницу специалисты подмосковного Центра управления полетами совместно с российскими космонавтами на станции провели ряд тестов систем корабля «Союз МС-22», в том числе измерение температуры в жилом объеме корабля (спускаемом аппарате и бытовом отсеке), где она составила около +30 градусов Цельсия. Это незначительное изменение температурного режима. 

В настоящее время специалисты на Земле вместе с экипажем МКС разрабатывают различные варианты парирования возникшей ситуации, продолжая анализ поступающих со станции данных, в том числе фото- и видеофиксации.

Стоит подчеркнуть, что изменения температурного режима сейчас не критичны для работы техники и комфорта экипажа МКС, в том числе по докладам самих космонавтов, и не представляют угрозы для их жизни и здоровья, оставаясь в пределах допустимых значений.

Необходимый температурный режим в жилом объеме корабля «Союз МС-22» поддерживается средствами российского сегмента станции.". 

https://www.roscosmos.ru/38635/

----------


## Let_nab

*Убытки «Роскосмоса» выросли в 2022 году примерно на 60% до 50 млрд рублей*
- https://news.mail.ru/economics/54375...partner_id=705

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» ожидает в 2022 г. убытки на сумму около 50 млрд руб. — в основном из-за хронических срывов сроков сдачи продукции. Новым руководством госкорпорации были составлены новые реалистичные графики и введена персональная ответственность менеджеров за несоблюдение временных параметров проектов.
Убытки госкорпорации «Роскосмос» в уходящем году могут составить 50 млрд руб. Эту цифру в интервью «Ведомостям» назвал гендиректор «Роскосмоса» Юрий Борисов. В 2021 г. убытки «Роскосмоса» составили 31 млрд руб. По словам Борисова, к росту убытков привели введенные после начала специальной военной операции (СВО) западные санкции и другие причины, которые приводили к срыву исполнения заказов. "Основной источник убытков был связан с ненадлежащей организацией работы предприятий.

Компании брались за выполнение госзаказа или за заказы самой госкорпорации, но не выполняли их в срок.

Причины разные — от непоставки электронно-компонентной базы до недолжной организации процесса, хромала трудовая дисциплина в том числе«, — заявил в интервью Борисов. При этом свои обязательства по сдаче продукции не выполнили ни в 2021 г., ни в 2022 г. “практически все ведущие предприятия” госкорпорации, заявил ее гендиректор.

«Зарплату при этом вынуждены платить, нести накладные расходы — содержать здание, стендовую базу. Себестоимость работы вырастает. И прибыльный на старте контракт становится убыточным на финише», — пояснил он.

Руководство госкорпорации принимает меры для исправления ситуации, останавливая «стихийный перенос работ вправо», предлагая заказчикам новые графики сдачи продукции.

«По каждому случаю мы провели с военным ведомством детальный анализ причин и разработали догоночные графики выполнения работ. Они должны быть реалистичными, правдивыми и лежать в основе исправления ситуации. Мы многократно проанализировали укомплектованность электронно-компонентной базой, материалами, а также производственную и кадровую готовность предприятий, ну и, в конце концов, графики. Когда мы их согласовывали, главные конструкторы, менеджеры ставили подписи, мы их представляли заказчику, он соглашался с реальными сроками. Это и стало основой для исправления ситуации», — говорит Борисов.

В контракты всех менеджеров были внесены изменения, которые предусматривают дополнительные условия — штраф и административное наказание при срыве новых графиков на месяц и возможность увольнения при срыве в два месяца, сказал Борисов.

Практика Министерства обороны состоит в немедленном выставлении штрафных санкций в арбитражных судах в случае срыва сроков сдачи заказов, это в полной мере касается и «Роскосмоса», говорит источник «Ведомостей», близкий к Минобороны.

Только на начало 2022 г. «Роскосмосу» пришлось реструктурировать, но не отменить штрафные санкции на сумму около 12 млрд руб., сказал он.

Поэтому составление реалистичного графика сдачи продукции сможет избавить госкорпорацию от дальнейшего наращивания убытков, говорит собеседник «Ведомостей».

В марте 2022 г. из-за санкций в отношении России был разорван контракт на поставку в США 12 двигателей для ракет Antares. Закупки двигателей РД-180 для ракет Atlas V были прекращены США еще в 2021 г. Кроме того, в марте 2022 г. был разорван контракт с британской корпорацией OneWeb стоимостью $1,2 млрд на 21 запуск ракет «Союз-2» (госкорпорация успела выполнить 12 запусков). Это был единственный крупный контракт «Роскосмоса» на запуск спутников западного производства к моменту начала СВО.

Срыв поставок импортной электронной компонентной базы, который приводил к переносу сдачи изделий «Роскосмоса», разрыв контрактов на пусковые услуги и поставку двигателей из-за санкций были важными причинами нарастания убытков у госкорпорации, говорит директор Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Руслан Пухов. Но нельзя сбрасывать со счетов ошибки в планировании и других вопросах, допущенные прежним менеджментом «Роскосмоса», считает эксперт.

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос подал заявку на продолжение эксплуатации МКС до 2028 года https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/21/251640/

----------


## Fencer

Роскосмос построит два завода по производству спутников https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/21/251632/

----------


## Fencer

Сергей Шойгу заявил о запуске шестого космического аппарата "Купол" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/21/251681/

----------


## Fencer

Определено возможное меню экипажа МКС на Новый год https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/22/251763/

----------


## Fencer

Итоги космической деятельности России в 2022 году https://www.roscosmos.ru/38614/

----------


## OKA

Марсианские пейзажи.

----------

